#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-08
<acacios> 求助
<acacios> 为什么我朋友的lenove g430机器安装ubuntu风扇声音那么大呢
<acacios> 我的hp机完全没有什么声音
<acacios>  求助
<acacios> <acacios> 为什么我朋友的lenove g430机器安装ubuntu风扇声音那么大呢
<acacios> <acacios> 我的hp机完全没有什么声音
<duke__> - -
<duke__> = =
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 依依早
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板早
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥早
 * hylinux 天气终于暖和了点啊。各位早上好
<smilemoo> q
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包包早
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 最近忙啥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 给人擦屁股
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 怎么擦 ?
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 别人写的报告，最后成了我的麻烦
<zmcbb30> ......
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那人拿了钱，项目没做完就走了。现在老板让我改，我找出问题让那人解释一下，结果人家说不要问丫问题
<XwinX> tenzu: 钱没付清吧
<tenzu> XwinX: 当然是给清了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你个傻B老爸 , 项目没完就给钱 ?
<iGirl> tenzu: 这么大的杯具啊...
<zmcbb30> 老板
<XwinX> tenzu: 那这家伙...
<zmcbb30> XD
<XwinX> tenzu: 太没职业道德了吧
<lerosua> 钱都收足了，还不走干嘛。哈
<tenzu> 那人现在在武汉岩土力学所，某某百人计划
<zmcbb30> 所以说老板傻B
<lkk-> 软件测试是很重要的一个环节
<XwinX> lkk-: 都没做完，怎么测试啊
<lkk-> 哦
<lkk-> 那也太神奇了
 * iGirl 那个给个热门电影的种子~~~没东西下载,好郁闷
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 直接在线看吧
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 我要高清啊~~~
<roylez> zmcbb30: 包早
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 自拍
<lkk-> iGirl: 在线 720p 够高清了吧
<roylez> tenzu: 这叫专业
<XwinX> 有码无码？
<iGirl> lkk-: 可以了
<iGirl> XwinX: 都可以啦
<zmcbb30> XwinX: 全是步兵
<XwinX> iGirl: 没追求
<XwinX> zmcbb30: 支持步兵
<iGirl> XwinX: 呵呵,追求...是啥哦
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你也有相当责任 , 你没对项目进行管理 ?
<lkk-> iGirl: http://www.qiyi.com/
<iGirl> lkk-: 电影很少啊....
<iGirl> 再说我只是不想浪费的bt软件开着不用,哈哈
<XwinX> 少
<flh> Use-Firefox: 上午好，我在arch上用xchat,没有服务器列表，上不到这里，怎么办？
<XwinX> flh: arch的xchat为什么没有服务器列表？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我本来就是哥局外人
<XwinX> flh: 怎么会没有呢？
<lkk-> firefox 的 speed launch 插件叫什么?
<flh> XwinX: 有的是其它一些，没有irc.freenode.net
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 好办 , 你直接揽下项目 , 让老板再给一次钱
<XwinX> flh:我记得默认是有的
<XwinX> flh: 没有的话，自己加一个上去呗
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 钱都是专用的，不像国内可以拆东墙补西墙，而且这项目我做不做都拿不到钱
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 迅雷或者youku看算了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 更好办 , 到底是你的上司还是老板 ?
<lkk-> ppstream 也满清楚, 就是要 sudo
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 迅雷不用的,youku还可以啦,不过主要是不浪费带宽然后可以看高清~~~
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你上司失职的话 , 直接把他干走 , 你上位
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我导师
<zmcbb30> tenzu: .....
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 。。。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你在怂恿我当叫兽啊
<flh> XwinX: 加进去的没有用，听你的又试了一次
<feder> 。。 。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 未尝不可
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 没那么深的功力
<iGirl> tenzu: 支持当叫兽...软妹你推完了我来推
<flh> XwinX: 会不会我的端口要修改，那个默认的是6667
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 国内还是国外 /
<zmcbb30> ?
<orangesea> 大家好阿，ubuntu10.04 +eclipse3.52+android SKD revision7配置中 ADT 安装提示我要装WST，装WST 又要依赖另外一个东西，dl—google^那个链接也没了，大家怎么解决的
<pocoyo> orangesea: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<XwinX> flh: 端口 6667没问题吧
<XwinX> flh: 我是 7000 端口，ssl的
<flh> XwinX: 刚才用 yaourt  -S opera   可能要选项，我第一次用，失败
<XwinX> flh: ?
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 国外噻
<RavenChan> orz
<RavenChan> test
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 支教归来～几点感受：　1.老师是伟大的，尤其是小学老师；2.孩子是天真的，尤其是山里的孩子；3.天下没有最大的蜘蛛，只有更大的；4.没有网络，人自然就早睡早起了；5.最好的减肥方法就是每天用同样的菜谱并坚持一周；6.很想你 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<RavenChan> test
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 八戒，别以为你站在路灯下就是夜明猪了. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<falling> anybody here
<pocoyo> falling: nobody
<w1n5ton> it would appear that way
<flh> sudo nano /etc/rc.conf
<flh> NoIE: 修改网络更新的时间 arch上 sudo nano /etc/rc.conf  我加入了 @openntpd  便每次启动后要手动才行
<XwinX> jyf1987:
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<jyf1987> XwinX: 毛事？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 网络测试
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你现在都用 tmux + weechat了？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 是啊
<jyf1987> XwinX: 想不到你这样的老顽固也能转变这么彻底
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我怎么成了老顽固了？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 怎么不是
<XwinX> jyf1987: 怎么是
<jyf1987> XwinX: 怎么不是
<XwinX> jyf1987: 怎么是
<xiaomeng> 两位干啥嘞
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你看 我已经证明了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 证明什么？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 证明你是老顽固
<XwinX> jyf1987: 用什么证明？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 用刚才的行为
<xiaomeng> 请问怎么再ubuntu10.04下安装debian阿
<wzssyqa> xiaomeng: 虾米意思？
<jyf1987> by using ubuntu you already get debian installed  LOL
<XwinX> jyf1987: 刚才的行为怎么证明
<jyf1987> XwinX: 算了 你不是
<flh> exit
<flh> exit
<NoIE> flh: 抱歉，我一点都不懂arch，Ubuntu我用的也不熟。
<NoIE> flh：我是来这里旁听的。
<xiaomeng> 就是想在装一个debian-squeeze-di-beta1-i386-CD，我格了一个盘，msdos格式每次安装的时候都说找不到iso可是我盘里有阿，
<makao007> grub 安装？
<liuhaitao> hi
<xiaomeng> grub我已经改了，安装到选择语言，键盘，再后来就说找不着iso文件了
<lkk-> xiaomeng: unmount 一下
<jyf1987> grub for dos把
<xiaomeng> unmount？我用的是grub-pc
<xiaomeng> 算了，老实会吧不裝
<lkk-> xiaomeng: 安装后，会提示你卸载ISO:  按CTRL+ALT+F2 ， 在里面输入： sudo umount -l /iosdevice
<lkk-> xiaomeng: http://sevk.javaeye.com/blog/740256
<^k^> ⇪ title: XP,2003 iso直接安装ubuntu-桌面版 10.10 (硬盘安装) - kk - JavaEye技术网站
<xiaomeng> 不硬盘安装了，回去用u盘。还是u盘好正，谢谢了
<vissible> xiaomeng: 跟在XP下硬盘装一样，在grub里加个启动项引导ISO就行了
<jacky_> 找到组织了啊！
<jacky_> 论坛不好交流啊
<liuhaitao> jacky_: 现在论坛里成水坛了
<jacky_> 汗！
<Visame> 这里有没有哪位熟悉Apache的Rewrite？
<pocoyo> lkk-: 听说^k^会回帖了。？
<Visame> 应该是一些正则表达式
<Visame> 帮我看看这个：
<Visame> http://pastebin.com/sjH1JXUg
<xiaomeng> 哈哈，我有ubuntu10.04了，现在正用着，在论坛上看有人安debian，心痒就下了个debian-squeeze-di-beta1-i386，u盘我会安装，就是第一张光盘没有图形界面把，网络又不好，昨天想用硬盘安，先格成msdos，又放了boot.img.gz                               initrd.gz    syslinux.cfg  vmlinuz
<xiaomeng> debian-squeeze-di-beta1-i386-CD-1(1).iso  ldlinux.sys  ubninit
<xiaomeng> debian-squeeze-di-beta1-i386-CD-2(1).iso  menu.c32     ubnkern
<xiaomeng> 安装时说是没找到iso，算了～～，还是用笨兔把
<pocoyo> xiaomeng: 第一张 有图形界面。
<xiaomeng> pocoyo ，是吗，我安装了好几次咋都没有阿，
<missing> ig
<missing> iFvwm: ee,opera 11很好用啊
<flh> 请教：/channel add -auto #ubuntu-cn irc.freenode.net 这样写有问题吗？
<falling> opera 后台不好用
<falling> 其他很好
<flh> Use-CMake: 请教：/channel add -auto #ubuntu-cn irc.freenode.net 这样写有问题吗？
<NoIE> 请问，安装有DHCP服务的服务器，可以给自己分配IP地址吗？
<falling> 谁能教我安装kompozer,谢谢
<falling> 可以的
<falling> 有DHCP也可以手动分IP
<NoIE> falling: 谢谢。
<flh> falling: 你好，回答我吗？可我不能直接进ubunut聊天
<NoIE> falling: 计算机在启动的时候，应该是网卡先获得IP地址，再启动其他的服务吧？
<falling> 我不懂这个，我用XCHAT
<falling> 好像是的
<falling> 试下就知道了
<NoIE> falling: 如果网卡获取IP地址时，DHCP服务没有起动，是不是就不能分配本机的IP地址了？
<falling> 不能的哦
<NoIE> falling: 我的一个朋友，在Win下试过，失败了。
<iFvwm> missing: nnnd 出这么快干嘛
<missing> iFvwm: 啊?
<NoIE> falling: 而且，他使用 ipconfig /release 和 ipconfig /renew 命令也失败了。
<iFvwm> 不是折腾嘛
<missing> iFvwm: 你大早和秘书打飞机啊?
<NoIE> 好像，获取IP地址的广播信号，不能被自己所接收。
<falling> 所以要手动IP
<iFvwm> missing: 你不是我的秘书嘛。
<iFvwm> 出个版本 ，就赶紧通知我。作得不错。 missing
<missing> iFvwm: 没有啊,今天试试很好用,字体 输入法都弄好了
<missing> iFvwm: 有没有什么奖励啊
<iFvwm> 打你2次
<falling> 谁能教我安装kompozer,谢谢
<iFvwm> 折腾我下载？没url
<falling> 谁能教我安装kompozer,谢谢
<falling> 谁能教我安装kompozer,谢谢
<jyf1987> 靠 py的signal要让她捕获 kill就报错 nnd
<falling> 哈哈
<RavenChan> tese
<RavenChan> test
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 但我们之所以一直这样认为，只是因为有人这样告诉我们。之所以有人这样告诉我们，是因为他们希望我们这样认为。在百花缭乱的历史评论背后，还是只有两字——利益。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<RavenChan> test
<jyf1987> 额 perl和py的频道人都挺多的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 那tecent招pl/py的。
<iFvwm> 赶紧去
<iFvwm> 预留个后门
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 这都是低级活 况且 腾讯面试麻烦事多 n轮下来 无聊得紧
<jyf1987> 得找个用lua的 lol
<falling> iFvwm, 什么意思
<iFvwm> falling: 你会啥不。
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来
<jyf1987> 会吃饭 会花钱 额
<falling> 我只会GHOST
<falling> 哈哈
<RavenChan> wirelessirc doesn't display chinese properly
<slack_zbb> :)
<iFvwm> wirelessirc？
 * RavenChan help with wirelessirc chinese problem
<RavenChan> ifvwm: cant see chinese
<slack_zbb> mobiles's irc ?
<jyf1987> 这里有多个搞py的？
<iFvwm> 屁眼？
<RavenChan> slack_zbb: yep
<slack_zbb> what's phone ?
<jyf1987> 草 我说正经的
<slack_zbb> 设置一下就好了。jmirc 是吗。？
<slack_zbb> 把编码变成utf8
<iFvwm> jyf1987: roylez似乎搞过
<pocoyo> MaskRay: gccsense 你用的这个？ http://emacser.com/emacs-gccsense.htm
<jyf1987> 这里应该有工作的把
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 就主席一个么 太少了阿
<RavenChan> slack_zbb: e63
<iFvwm> 还不专业搞
<iFvwm> 似乎转ruby过
<slack_zbb> you may check you irc 's soft set
<iFvwm> 没见这里的谁，发过py的
<jyf1987> 不专业搞就算了
<slack_zbb> 我用黑莓的。没用过nokia exxx的
<jyf1987> 我是专业搞 要讨论东西 额
<iFvwm> 你it都不是了。搞py干嘛
<iFvwm> 还是搞it好
<iFvwm> 要不，嵌入点perl？
<jyf1987> 这个得问我老板 额
<jyf1987> lua还查不多 perl几乎是不能玩了
<iFvwm> 你老板看得懂这2个不
<iFvwm> 要是分不清。那就没问题
<iFvwm> 其实，有2个失踪的家伙，专业搞py
<jyf1987> 看是看不懂 不过对两者优劣性是了解的
<jyf1987> 这里的人难道都是终极程序猿？？
<iFvwm> 那还傻到用py
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 忽悠人的语言
<jyf1987> 就算算上perl 也没多少人阿 其他人都是不写代码的 nnd
<jyf1987> 指挥别人写代码 这就是终极程序猿
<iFvwm> 急死 jyf1987 了。还是学xx，用C吧。
<iFvwm> XwinX: 来教 jyf1987
<iFvwm> 斗篷在磨牙，叉叉在厕所。
<falling> 大家说这个会不会比QQ好玩啊
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我倒是想学c阿
<falling> 如果来个 O N S 估计人气会疯狂
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 关键是有些经常乱换 或者就用点常用的复杂数据类型 这个用c麻烦
<iFvwm> jyf1987: c写东西太慢。不好忽悠别人。
<iFvwm> 现代社会，就是要快。
<flh> 朋友们，别忘了吃饭
<Oom> test....
<roylez> iFvwm: 啥？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: vim用得好 也一样 xx给我写的演示代码 自己动手的也不多 都是生成的 额
<jyf1987> do you guys using some gtd tool on tty ?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不用了，现在用 semantic
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/Vt1M2.jpg
<pocoyo> MaskRay: !!!????
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哪个好用一些？
<MaskRay> 这个需要编译，不能即时补全
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哪个需要编译？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: gccsense
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 是啊。 semantic 那个咋样?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 速度慢些，但 1.0 release 性能还行，实时的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 安装方便不？ 给个链接？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不要用 pre 的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 有多大？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 11m
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这个挺好啊。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cedet/files/cedet/cedet-1.0.tar.gz/download
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这个只有C++ 没有C吧？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 支持很多语言，C 支持的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 配置复杂不？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不复杂，还有菜单
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 你给我的地址是cedet这个合集吧 别的不用成么 只要 sematic?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 应尬可以，不过没试过
<iFvwm> roylez: 你的偶像？游行
<roylez> iFvwm: 你看那些同性恋，是教皇出行
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 那是教皇阿 怎么搞个那鬼车子
<hata> irssi 怎样分上下屏？
<ofan>   /help window
<jyf1987> 老外也是一阵一阵的 nnd 刚才热情 转眼之间就不理了
<roylez> jyf1987: 怕被人狙
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 那是在哪里 怎么那么多同性恋去 他们都不管
<hata> ofan: 那怎样控制上面的屏幕啊？
<hata> ofan: up 了 再 num 不行
<silverzhao> 郁闷，我的launchpad帐号密码忘记了，用那个找回密码功能，可是gmail死活收不到确认码，有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<silverzhao> 是不是那个launchpad的问题呢？
<Darksair> silverzhao: 没有被垃圾邮件么...
<silverzhao> Darksair: 没，我看过了……
<silverzhao> 其实我进launchpad是想提个问题的，就是开机时屏幕上会出现speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<silverzhao> 有人遇到吗？因为以前是没有的，不知怎么的忽然冒出来了。
<silverzhao> 还有这句：
<silverzhao> saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<ofan> hata: 切换阿  我也没怎么用过，很少用到
<iFvwm> roylez: 我以为你对下面的同志比较关心。。。才发这图给我看。
<iFvwm> 鬼知道是教皇
<jyf1987> 同性恋教皇 额
<ugoubuntu> 今天 开机 屏幕没有显示，我根据声音判断登录操作系统。后来外接了个显示器，重启，可以显示了，当ubuntu加载完毕，原来的显示器也正常了……
<ugoubuntu> 前些天，家里的台式机用着用着，屏幕不显示了，声音停留在死循环状态，重启n次 屏幕都没显示。放了几天後，开机，一切正常……
<silverzhao> 郁闷！launch是不是出问题了？我刚刚想重新注册一下的，可是还是收不到邮件，悲哀！
<silverzhao> launch --> launchpad
<flh_> ls
<ofan> crt显示器？？？
<xiaofeng> hello
<xiaofeng> 有谁知道  linux 手柄驱动啊?
<xiaofeng> -.-  没人在吗?
<iFvwm>  /dev/js0
<jyf1987> lerosua: 阿里也在狂招人
<void1> 一般来说，usb手柄没有不能用的
<iFvwm> void1: 震动反馈的，就不能了
<void1> iFvwm: 也能用，最多震动无效
<iFvwm> nnnnd
<XwinX> jyf1987: lerosua 在睡觉
<jyf1987> 震动反馈
<jyf1987> XwinX: 怎么还睡
<XwinX> jyf1987: 午觉啊
<jyf1987> XwinX: 这都要两点了呢
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不能睡啊？
<iFvwm> XwinX: 可以，如果开空调，可以睡到4点
<jyf1987> XwinX: 诶 你们单位牛嘛
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你都看过什么书？ 技术方面的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 无
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那你哪些知识哪里来的？看man?
<iFvwm> 看书的，都是呆子
<XwinX> jyf1987: 好像看过《十万个为什么》
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 这个我也看过 不过没有十万
<void1> 看 谭浩强 C语言程序设计
<jyf1987> 晕 那个真是误人
<XwinX> jyf1987: 看《十万个为什么》
<flh_> void1: 你好
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你说的是什么技术？
<iFvwm> XwinX: 你为什么是男人。说说
<jyf1987> 谭豪强断送了多少潜在的技术人员  诶
<XwinX> jyf1987: 《电工基础》?
<void1> flh_: 好
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我说编程 好了吧
<void1> 谭浩强的书给多少技术人员入门了
<iFvwm> 十万个为什么都看了。还不知道这？
<flh_> void1: 我在其它电脑上 ssh到自己的电脑 再进来 可是五笔的标点不能用 有办法吗
<silverzhao> 有没有人知道那个launchpad是不是出问题了？我怎么总是收不到它的确认邮件呢？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 《金属切削》？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 编程还要怎么着？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我写几行代码就会了
<void1> flh_: 不好意思，五笔不懂
<hand4ever> 我大学开的c语言课也是谭浩强的
<XwinX> void1: 老谭书好
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那你不会的时候又是怎么会的
<flh_> void1: 谢谢,算了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 看 谭浩强 C语言程序设计
<iFvwm> 电工老大好
<ugoubuntu> ofan: 液晶的 一个笔记本的 一个台式机的
<jyf1987> XwinX: 去你的
<iFvwm> 切削老大好
<ugoubuntu> ofan: 太诡异了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我没看过他的《C语言程序设计》
<hand4ever> 听说有本 K&R 的书好
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不过看过他的 《BASIC语言》
<flh_> void1: 现在是上班 可忘不了来这聊天 只好远程自己的电脑用
<XwinX> jyf1987: 就是用那本书入门的
<flh_> flh :
<void1> flh_: webchat.freenode.net啊
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我也看过 我是学文曲星的时候 要提高下 就去买了她的那个 qbasic
<MaskRay> XwinX: 那不是本烂书嘛
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那你的c是看 经典书的？
<XwinX> MaskRay: 环境不同
<XwinX> MaskRay: 当时根本找不到其它的书
<flh_> void1: 在win电脑上用浏览器是不是?
<XwinX> jyf1987: C的没看
<void1> flh_: 是
<jyf1987> 老谭的那书 还要去用 tc 额
<MaskRay> XwinX: 明白了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那你怎么学c的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 看了一个小册子，讲语法的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 然后就会了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 难道梦里神人告诉你的？
<hand4ever> 你们都学c的啊，我现在用php :)
<XwinX> jyf1987: 好像是什么中学生课外读物什么的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 里面有一本是讲C的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 然后就会了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 还有这东西？ 那你怎么找机器练习
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我学C的时候没机器
<ofan> ugoubuntu: 估计是你显示器的问题
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我还是学生呢，哪来机器
<XwinX> jyf1987: 当时486都要2W
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我哪买得起
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 我也曾经在纸张上写代码
<XwinX> jyf1987: 嗯
<ugoubuntu> ofan: 估计吧，不过现在正常，估计是临时罢工
<XwinX> jyf1987: 当时我弄到2本那种小册子
<XwinX> jyf1987: 一本是C,一本是数据结构
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你还真是2
<XwinX> jyf1987: 数据结构是pasical写的
<iFvwm> si
<jyf1987> XwinX: 哦 对 那个以前的 信息奥林匹克竞赛就是 用 pasical的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我看了2本，结果pascal也会了
<void1> pascal真怀念
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那你干嘛不用delphi写程序呢
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不喜欢，我不是说了嘛，那本小册子是装数据结构的，对pascal没说详细
<XwinX> jyf1987: 所以不是很熟练
<jyf1987> XwinX: 没意思
<XwinX> jyf1987:  什么没意思？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我说你的经历
<XwinX> jyf1987: 有意思的经历太累
<jyf1987> XwinX: 成天睡觉也累
<XwinX> jyf1987: 死了最好
<jyf1987> XwinX: 确实
<jyf1987> XwinX: 好无聊a  我想去杭州 诶
<XwinX> jyf1987: 去阿里？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 是阿 可是据说阿里薪水很低
<jyf1987> 马云还老给洗脑
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你现在也不高
<jyf1987> XwinX: 但这个公司不给洗脑阿
<void1> 薪水高，就不能在这个时候泡irc啦
<jyf1987> XwinX: 这个公司至少我们组都很反动 每个都够抓起来枪毙五分钟的
<iFvwm> 洗澡比洗脑好
<XwinX> jyf1987: 洗脑怕啥
<jyf1987> void1: 等你做到终极程序猿了 就可以24小时泡这里了
<iFvwm> 去洗浴中心工作吧
<jyf1987> XwinX: 关键是听说他们绩效考核 还有洗脑的考察的
<void1> jyf1987: 别以为只有pg在工作
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> void1: 啥？
<jyf1987> pg是 pig么？
<void1> programmer
<jyf1987> product manager
<jyf1987> void1:看来你不是pg
<iFvwm> 屁股？
<jyf1987> 破烂
<iFvwm> pg py pl
<jyf1987> 屁股 屁眼 陪聊
<XwinX> iFvwm: 洗浴中心不要他
<XwinX> iFvwm: 这叫卖身无门
<iFvwm> 胡说吧。他可是童子啊 。
<jyf1987> 那 吸 呢？
<jyf1987> 还有 吸屁屁
<iFvwm> ＠＠ 这又啥
<jyf1987> cpp
 * Warm_HUG 跨省追捕你们邪恶的家伙
<jyf1987> XwinX: 干的不就是 吸屁屁 的勾当么
<iFvwm> 。。 XwinX 赶紧去揍他
<jyf1987> LOL
<flh_> jyf1987: 这么开心啊 大家看你们聊喽
<XwinX> jyf1987: 看来你很熟练啊
<ofan> - -
<jyf1987> flh_: 你跟 flg有关系否
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我揍他做啥？
<iFvwm> XwinX: 额。他玷污了你的职业
<XwinX> iFvwm: 什么职业？
<iFvwm> flh_:  是不同的客户端，掉线2次的结果。原来是 flg
<jyf1987> 额 那赶紧举报阿
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 问你呢。 XwinX 的职业是啥
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 是 os开发阿
<iFvwm> o s
<iFvwm> !!
<jyf1987> Oh Shit 就这意思
<t502> 我很奇怪，pidgin间歇性联不上
<iFvwm> 不对不对
<jyf1987> Oh Sucks
<iFvwm> 也不对
<jyf1987> 那我想不到别的了 我感觉 XwinX 干活的时候 无非就这两句话
<iFvwm> o s 本来就很形象嘛。这傻 jyf1987
<iFvwm> 整天就知道骂人斗嘴
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 我看不出来 还是你技高一筹 不愧为 教主式的人物
<jyf1987> 我哪里有骂人 你问 XwinX
<iFvwm> 还不是你说的。
<iFvwm> 我可没说过
<jyf1987> 算了 我流氓不过你的 耍赖也赖不过你
<t502> xxx0000
<iFvwm> 还是你高深啊。说了，然后假装自己不知道。扯别的。
<t502> 测试用 pidgin xxx000是否成功，请不要回，谢谢
<XwinX> jyf1987 VS iFvwm
<XwinX> 好看
<jyf1987> XwinX: 无聊 还是搞技术把 诶
<XwinX> jyf1987: 啥技术
<jyf1987> XwinX: 编程
<XwinX> jyf1987: 编啥程
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你最近空闲？ 怎么看你来得多了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 一个月来几次 真是奇怪 以前几个月都不来
<XwinX> jyf1987: 以前忙
<jyf1987> XwinX: 忙个p 几个月做一个东西
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你以为你写脚本啊
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你也是自动生成代码的 不比我写得多
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你牛B
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我不会
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你那个不都是模版 + 宏
<t502> 上面俩件人
<XwinX> jyf1987: 没你厉害
<t502> 上面俩牛人
<t502> NND，字都打错
<XwinX> jyf1987: 什么玩意都能用自动生成
<XwinX> t502: 我还以为是“上面两贱人”
<jyf1987> XwinX: 她就是这个意思 nnd
<z_eno_z> 讲什么呢
<t502> WB党抵头
<hata> t502: 手滑得很有技巧
<jyf1987> t502: 一定要将你打倒在地 并踏上一脚
<falling> hi all
<t502> 。。。。 手一哆索，
<t502> 尽然打打到在地，郁闷啊
 * jyf1987 手一哆嗦，就感觉脊梁一阵麻？
<t502> 还X眼一松，
<jyf1987> 额 排出大量氨气
<t502> 唉，
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你排甲烷吧
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那还着火了呢
<t502> 多上XX风
<t502> 多上XX网，
<jyf1987> 这五笔太离谱了
<maonx> jyf1987: 怎么个离谱法？
<jyf1987> 她老打点差异好大的字
<maonx> jyf1987: 我感觉还好
<jyf1987> maonx: 额 你是五笔用户
 * jyf1987 坚决打倒 踏上一脚
<Guest47552> 各位 run application 的命令名是什么？谢谢
 * XwinX 五笔用户
<maonx> jyf1987: 不会拼音 木哈哈哈
<jyf1987> maonx: 你没上过学？
<t502> 唉，我是WB拼音，所以错多，
<XwinX> 打倒拼音党
<maonx> jyf1987: 以前上学基本讲的是方言，所以有写不太会 像ing in sh s  e ou
<maonx> XwinX: +1
<jyf1987> maonx: 现在拼音都支持了 没啥了不起的
<falling> 我的IBUS显示不了图
<falling> 有什么办法吗，谢谢
<hata> ibus？
<maonx> 上次看过一个笑话，看搜狗拼音输入法，打几个字母看你是不是常说黄话
<smileMoo> 怎么我的x201i 连上无线却上不了网呢?
<maonx> jyf1987: 嗯 ，一般来说还是用的 WB拼音，拼音当备用的
<falling> 对啊
<falling> 现在看不到输入法了
<XwinX> 拼音呼天抢地要出搜狗出linux版
<t502> 不出是好事
<XwinX> 五笔党无压力
<XwinX> t502: 支持不出
<smileMoo> 没人?
<t502> fctix不是用着挺好的吗
<touparx> 拼音说来说去就是个词库
<maonx> XwinX: 刚才看到别人的Screenshot，Sogou有130多M
<maonx> t502: fctix +1
<t502> 主要是不喜欢那个云拼音，
<jyf1987> XwinX: 五毛党 和五笔党有啥练习
<XwinX> t502: 顶 fcitx
<flh_> touparx: 下午好
<falling> fcitx和IBUS哪个好？
<XwinX> falling: fcitx
<flh_> touparx: 哈哈 我现在用的是极品五笔
<touparx> flh_: 下午好
<hata> fcitx 有没有 deb包或者apt
<t502> jyf1987:  5毛党，为5毛而5毛，五笔党，为五笔而五笔
<touparx> flh_: 会用五笔？羡慕只会用拼音
<XwinX> flh_: 喜欢极点五笔，不喜欢极品五笔
<hata> 以前好像有的哦
<XwinX> hata: 你的源里没有吗？
<flh_> XwinX: 是啊 当然是智能五笔好啊
<hata> flh_: 没有啊
<XwinX> flh_: 那个智能陈桥？
<hata> XwinX:  没有啊
<flh_> hata: 因为我在windows下啊
<XwinX> hata: 什么发行版啊
<touparx> flh_: 听说郑码要技高一筹
<hata> XwinX: 10.10
<XwinX> hata: 我不知道，没用过
<flh_> touparx: 没有用过
<hata> XwinX: 现在都用arch吧
<XwinX> flh_: windows下，我喜欢用极点五笔
<XwinX> hata: 据说是
<flh_> touparx: 用郑码的人可能不多些吧
<t502> 我还见过用自然码的
<flh_> XwinX: 是的 它是智能五笔呀
<falling> 我的IBUS显示不了图标，有没高手帮忙下
<XwinX> flh_: 哦
<XwinX> flh_: 没感觉
<XwinX> flh_: 我只感觉他的词库比较好
<falling> Ubuntu 也有极点五笔
<flh_> falling: `没有用过不好意思
<XwinX> flh_: 而且输入上屏的方式也和fcitx差不多
 * jyf1987 小声的说一句 arch党也是必须打倒的 不过我不敢踏一脚
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 jyf1987
<falling> 我的IBUS显示不了图标，有没高手帮忙下,谢谢
<XwinX> jyf1987: 被BS了吧，敢打到arch党
<XwinX> jyf1987: 小样，不想活
<t502> jyf1987: arch党BS你
<flh_> 我arch了一天就回到了debian上
<ofan> ub党表示无所谓～
<hata> arch的包管理不流行啊
<hei> gnome天气预报怎样添加其他地区
<hata> 其余啥都好
<falling> 我的IBUS显示不了图标，有没高手帮忙下,谢谢
<hei> gnome自带的
<flh_> ubuntu 至少是好多的入门的师父 敬重
<t502> 个人觉得 gnome不够轻便
<hata> falling，没有图标也可以用的，要不你是没有启动ibus
<falling> 没图标我不知道是五笔还是拼音
<falling> 用是没问题
<hata> gnome 上了3。0我马上放弃
<falling> 我的IBUS显示不了图标，有没高手帮忙下,谢谢!
<t502> 终端下执行一次试试？
<falling> 只是没图标 可打字 可换输入法
<t502> 偶很想知道，用 ibus的TX们，你们的ibus cpu及内存占用是多少？报一报？
<hata> falling: 抽抽就好，我也经常掉图标
<cfy> 有没有什么天气预报的好地方？容易提取的？谁知道？
<falling> 1.2MB
<t502> falling: python版的？还是 c版的？
<falling> cpu 未知
<hata> 300+kb
<falling> Ubuntu 自己带的
<falling> 不知道什么版本
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<falling> 郁闷啊
<cfy> iFvwm: w.pl在不？
<t502> ub自带的应该是python的吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 求w.pl
<hata> 噗，不对 40mb
<cfy> iFvwm: 那个天气的
<XwinX> ...
<flh_> hei: http://115.230.76.70/tianqi.txt
<falling> 好无聊啊
<falling> 郁闷
<flh_> hei: 看看能不能参考
<cfy> flh_: 你嘉善的？
<hata> 一个拼音引擎就20mb了
<hata> 小企鹅多少？
<t502> fctix省内存点
<falling> FCTIX好用联
<cfy> flh_: 你的vps?
<falling> FCTIX好用不？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 召唤～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<flh_> cfy: 什么 是人家的
<cfy> flh_: 那你不是嘉善的咯？那个谁的？
<flh_> cfy: 丽水
<cfy> flh_: 哦，那个谁的？住得和我挺近的
<flh_> cfy: 我上这儿不到一周 不认识几个呀
<flh_> hei: 天气出来了没有
<hei> 没
<t502> 唉，今天太热了，焦躁ing...
<hei> 浙江只有杭州，没其他地区
<flh_> hei: 应当能查到县级的天气 我用过
<zhangyj> irc频道要如何创建？
<hei> 你用系统自带？
<cfy> flh_: 呵呵
<hata> [鉄筋汁男]啊，我们一起来玩谷歌纵横吧
<hata> 发错
<ofan> - -
<ofan> 鉄筋汁男  好名字～～
<cfy> 有没有人需要每天的天气预报服务的？
<cfy> email
<roylez> iFvwm: 我昨天，晚上脚又被热水袋烫起泡了，生平第二次，上次是在15年前...
<cfy> roylez: 怎么知道15年前的。。。
<touparx> roylez: 干嘛用那么热的水泡脚
<hata> cfy: 有机器人啊
<cfy> hata: 我做一个每天发天气预报到email的
<hata> 有rss吗
<roylez> cfy: 大约就这么个数
<roylez> touparx: 热水袋
<roylez> cfy: 晚上睡觉跟死了一样，烫了也不知道
<XwinX> cfy: 不如发到手机上呢
<cfy> XwinX: 怎么发手机上？什么途径？我是准备手机设置没24小时收邮件
<XwinX> cfy: 飞信
<roylez> cfy: 注册139邮箱阿
<cfy> roylez: 不是要钱的么？
<cfy> roylez: 哦，我看看，
<roylez> cfy: 你out了
<cfy> XwinX: 没命令行。。
<hata> 飞信收钱不？
<roylez> cfy: 网易也有手机邮箱服务，不过我不信他家的
<hata> 现在
<XwinX> cfy: sendsms
<cfy> roylez: 原来是139?我以前以为是163...
<XwinX> cfy: 有
<cfy> XwinX: 哦？哪里有下？
<XwinX> cfy: aur
<cfy> XwinX: ?
<XwinX> cfy: arch 的 aur 源
<cfy> XwinX: 哦，我先试试139
<flh_> XwinX: arch上只下载包不安装的命令如何?
<pocoyo>   请问如何类似 mms流的连接速度？
<pocoyo> 判断。
<XwinX> flh_: 不知道，没用过
<MaskRay> ssh 后最方便的远程桌面方法是什么？
<XwinX> ssh -XY xxx@xxx.xxx.xxx
<flh> MaskRay: ssh 过去就进入了
<MaskRay> flh: 想要看桌面
<t502> 飞信有群不？没玩过
<MaskRay> XwinX: 然后怎么做？
<flh_> MaskRay: 是win 还是linux情况不太一样  客户终
<XwinX> MaskRay: 然后就启动那台机器上的程序，如果在你的屏幕上显示的
<XwinX> MaskRay: 然后就启动那台机器上的程序，会在你的屏幕上显示的
<MaskRay> XwinX: 远程 是 ubuntu 10.04
<MaskRay> flh_: 远程 是 ubuntu 10.04
<XwinX> MaskRay: 你 ssh -XY xxx@.... 过去
<XwinX> 然后 启动 pidgin
<XwinX> MaskRay: pidgin 在那台机器上运行，但在你的机器上显示
<MaskRay> XwinX: 成功了！谢谢
<flh_> MaskRay: 我以前用过http://115.230.76.70/xdmcp远程.txt
<flh_> MaskRay: 你看看吧 我自己的
<jyf1987> XwinX: wayland那个用过么
<XwinX> jyf1987: 没有
<cfy> roylez: 这个，具体怎么弄的？我貌似设置好了，但是没有提醒。。
<jyf1987> XwinX: 用下看看拉
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不用
<cfy> roylez: 原来是特别慢阿。。。
<jyf1987> XwinX: fuck
<cfy> 谁要每天天气email发送的跟我说，我每天发一次
<flh_> MaskRay: 你是自己的两台电脑试?
<lkk-> cfy: 用飞信发我手机上
<flh_> MaskRay: 搞远程桌面用什么用?
<flh_> MaskRay: 搞远程桌面做什么用?
<cqpx> flh_: hi，找我有事吗
<cfy> lkk-: 没飞信。。。你可以搞个mail.139.com，设置自动信息同志，然后就对我的邮箱设置白名单
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 两边的系统基本相似才行。 比如一边 debian 一边ubuntu ssh -X
<cfy> lkk-: 飞信找不到好的客户端阿。
<gsau> 谁把我给踢了？？？
<gsau> 。。。
<flh_> cqpx: 没有,谢谢
<pocoyo> gsau: 自己掉的。
<iFvwm> roylez: 可怜的脚
<cfy> gsau: 没人踢你。。。
<gsau> ......不会吧...
<pocoyo> cfy: pidgin-fetion.
<pocoyo> gsau: 可怜的娃儿
<cfy> pocoyo: cli的要。
<cfy> pocoyo: 否则我咋调用呢。
<MaskRay> XwinX: 如果要看到对方桌面的内容呢？
<cqpx> cfy: 飞信有个python客户端
<gsau> 正在潜水然后就被踢了
<jyf1987> lkk-: 你的天气预报的bot不搞了？
<flh_> cqpx: 我刚才从内网ssh到自己的电脑,感觉不错
<lkk-> jyf1987: 我没飞信的库
<cfy> cqpx: 哦，在哪里？算了，还是139的方便。
<gebjgd> cfy: ofetion
<cfy> gebjgd: openfetion?gui的吧
<gebjgd> cfy: 恩那
<gsau> 从家里ssh到内网才NB
<cfy> gebjgd: 我要cli能调用的阿
<gebjgd> cfy: 为什么cli？
<MaskRay> XwinX: vnc?
<happyaron> gsau: 那有啥的。
<cfy> gebjgd: 每天自动获取天气信息阿，
<flh_> cqpx: 是啊 没有那个本事
<gebjgd> cfy: 从来不用ofetion截图天气
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你要不要？
<touparx> cfy: 找到了fetion的cli告诉一声，我也想弄弄
<gsau> happyaron:你会么?
<gebjgd> cfy: 有conky呢
<XwinX> MaskRay: 看刚才 flh_ 的写的那个文章，有登录到桌面的
<cfy> 温州天气预报温州天气预报2010-11-08 11时发布11月8日  多云 23℃/11℃ 东北风4-5级11月9日  多云 20℃/11℃ 东北风3-4级11月10日  多云 22℃/12℃ 东北风3-4级11月11日  多云 22℃/12℃ 东北风3-4级11月12日  阴 21℃/12℃ 东北风3-4级 首页 | 天气 | 图说天气 | 资讯 | 预警 中国气象局公共气象服务中心 Copyright © 2000-2010 未经授权 严禁非法复制或镜像
<lkk-> gsau: 用 openvpn
<happyaron> gsau: 经常啊，呵呵。
<cfy> 格式是这样的，没处理。能看就好了
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。
<XwinX> cfy: 我要这段脚本
<gsau> ssh 反向隧道么?
<cfy> touparx: ok,估计到时候找到了，也忘了你的名字
<cfy> XwinX: 我的这个脚本么？
<XwinX> cfy: 是
<cfy> XwinX: 等下，我改最后一下:)
<XwinX> 取天气的这段
<XwinX> cfy: 好
<cfy> XwinX: http://wap.weather.com.cn/wap/weather/101210701.shtml
<cfy> XwinX: 我之间转换成text的，发现就能看了。。
<gsau> 有同学学校装认证么?
<cfy> XwinX: www::mechanize
<XwinX> cfy: 什么？
<cfy> XwinX: 这个网址的好处理。没啥，
<gsau> 上网认证
<XwinX> cfy: 哦
<gsau> 我觉得可以用openvpn绕过认证系统
<touparx> cfy: 那我经常问你，或者你的gtalk？
<flh_> gsau: 谢谢
<cfy> touparx: cfy1990 at gmail.com
<gsau> flh:些什么
<cfy> touparx: 你也不用问我了。。。我基本不会去找的:)这种不公开的协议
<gsau> 谢什么?
<touparx> cf
<touparx> cfy: 以前不是有个pidgin的插件么？
<cfy> touparx: 不知道
<flh_> gsau: 谢谢
<gsau> flh:你是谁的BOT
<gsau> 哀居然还要上课
<CN-P5> 还有好多BOT吗？
<flh_> gsau: 谢谢 sss打通反射隧道,我以后试试
<cfy> XwinX: http://pastebin.ca/1985116
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 呵呵
<cfy> 139邮箱也太慢了。。。。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我现在基本不怎么用了
<gsau> 不谢.有人试过用VPN绕过学校的计费网关么?
<cfy> 还没qq的快。。。
<gsau> 我们学校内网互通
<XwinX> cfy: OK，谢
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 这两个礼拜都在lxde里
<cfy> XwinX: 其实啥都没有。。。。$mech->text(),这是我的处理。。。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 为什么？
<XwinX> cfy: 能用就好
<cfy> XwinX: 呵呵，主要是网站好
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 觉得这个比较快，用vbox都没占用多少cpu
<cfy> 真的没人要么？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 20-40%之间
<gsau> 我们学校内网互通,信息楼直通,宿舍要过网管,我想有没有可能在信息楼开个VPN,我从宿舍绕过认证
<cfy> 没人有139邮箱？
<gsau> 我在用
<gsau> cfy
<cfy> gsau: 要天气预报么？
<gsau> ..我有
<XanaduNWH> 教育网现在是不是GOOGLE全线瘫痪
<gsau> bash的
<gsau> XanaduNWH:谁说的?
<cfy> gsau: 要得把你的,email地址和 位置告诉我
<lainme> XanaduNWH: 现在没有瘫痪，不过之前遇到一次类似的
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 在gnome下就不行了，基本上cpu在80%左右
<jky> 这里都说中文把？
<gsau> 大家有人用VPN绕过认证的么?
<gsau> ......难道没人用VPN绕过计费网关的么?
<gsau> ai
<gsau> .....
<Genieliu> 话说西厢计划是什么东西？有人用过么？
<gsau> 郁闷
<jky> qq很不稳定阿
<gsau> 我知道西厢记
<jky> 怎么总是自动关闭
<lainme> jky: web2.qq.com
<gsau> 大家都用MSN了
<touparx> jky: 很稳定
<flh_> gsau: 有什么方便控制单位xp什么的  指远程
<jky> 不喜欢网页版的
<touparx> jky: 难道你被马化腾重点关注了？
<gsau> flh:telnet
<gsau> 最方便
<DaBao> 360高层？
<gsau> 哈哈
<jky> yes
<gsau> 爱,上课去
<happyaron> telnet...有ssh的地方那东西就已经淘汰了。
<gsau> xp下没ssh(默认)
<flh_> gsau: 也许是我的外网控制单位上的内网 抢点下载
<gsau> flh:不懂俄
<flh_> gsau: 单位全是xp,晚上没人用 网络也浪费  前面打错字
<Genieliu> 上IRC的大部分都是linux用户吗？
<flh_> Genieliu: 我是winxp
<flh_> Genieliu: 也许什么情况都有吧  气虚机什么的
<flh_> 大家好,现在的colinux是不是支持win7了?问问
<pocoyo> flh_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Barden> 有人试过通过天翼通手机上网么?
<flh_> pocoyo: 培训有工资不?
<chendy> 让单位的 xp 连上 vpn，回家后也连到 vpn  上，通过 vpn 地址访问远程桌面即可。
<flh_> chendy: 什么办法都有人想 哈哈 只是太复杂了点
<flh_> chendy: 可惜我不是网管 不然用就colinux启动到后到
<flh_> gsau: 单位电脑colinux启动到后到
<flh_> 下班喽 朋友们
<zuoshouG> 请问国内哪有IRC频道汇总之类的东西
<roylez> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> roylez: 每天一封天气预报
<Wzily> 原来ubuntu改路由上网如此简单啊
<isgoungoo> ~t
<roylez> cfy: 没意思....我观天象的
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。
<ban> 朋友们 有英语可以的不
<ban> 帮个忙啊
<ban> 小忙
<ban> 在线的朋友帮个忙啊
<ban> 没人在么
<flh> ban: 帮什么？
<ban> 我在考试
<ban> 英语
<ban> 就几题
<ban> 想找个会英语的帮个忙
<flh> ban: 不会，不好意思
<gebjgd> ban: Please use utf8 charset|10.10发布！|中文论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |中文维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |论坛加速 http://is.gd/aNcTb |直接提问 耐心等待 请看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片 http://imagebin.ca |勿谈敏感话题 使用机器人请私聊 |频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn |上班快乐！
<ban> － －
<ban> 会的出来帮个忙啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<ban> 我在windows 下没办法
<katost> ！还以为我掉线出来了！！！
<ban> 考完了回去就 用linux
<gebjgd> ban: 问
<flh> gebjgd: 想控制单位上的xp  有什么方便的方法，请教了
<gebjgd> ban: 废话的不要
<gebjgd> flh: 多了办法
<gebjgd> flh: vnc
<ban> not only the students but also the old teacher  __  been  changed
<gebjgd> flh: teamviewer
<ban> a was b were  c has  d have
<flh> gebjgd: 另外，我在外网，可能还是网吧
<hata> old teacher?
<ban> 恩
<happyaron> 我就不罪恶地帮忙了。。。
<happyaron> 就近原则
<gebjgd> ban: 看后面的那个。aron说的对
<ban> 只用告诉我答案  英语我完全不会
<gebjgd> ban: 那你嫁不成只会说英语的老外了
<ban> 我男的
<ban> 但是我是个程序员
<ban> 是不是很矛盾
<ban> 快点帮忙吧
<happyaron> ban: has
<ban> 真的吗 别忽悠啊
<ban> 选了
<saturn_> ban: 没有吧
<ban> 下题 it's quite ____  me why such things have been allowed to happen
<ban> a. for b.behind c.against d.beyond
<ban> 加油啊
<ban> 英语犀利的 快点帮忙
<saturn_> A
<ban> 50个选择题
<ban> 麻烦啊
<roylez> C
<ban> 到底什么啊
<ban> 选择 什么不同
<ban> 朋友们
<iFvwm> happyaron: 赶紧告诉他银行帐号，收一笔再说。
<happyaron> iFvwm: ...
<ban> 正经点
<happyaron> iFvwm: 让主席收吧，我就支援一道题
<cfy> roylez: 这里的against啥意思？
<iFvwm> 主席是澳洲袋鼠英语，不适合国情。 lol
<ban> 我怎么知道
<saturn_> 应该是C
<ban> 你就c了
<ban> 下题吧
<saturn_> 我考虑了下
<ban> 还考虑
<cfy> gsau: hi
<ban> 坚决点
<cfy> gsau: 在不？
<saturn_> next
<iFvwm> 超。你们真的准备这样给他做题？
<iFvwm> 这是要打倒的
<cfy> iFvwm: 下班
<iFvwm> 还米
<cfy> ban: 小学？
<ban> 英语 重学起 没去上过一节课
<ban> 没办法
<iFvwm> 你是 banban 不
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> ban: 说错了。。。初中么？
<ban> the ants, hardworking ____ they are,have their time for play
<ban> 没我是社会人
<ban> 自考知道不
<ban> 在靠
<cfy> 哦，懂了
<cfy> 选项呢？
<saturn_> 你现在在自考？
<ban> a. if b.as c.since d.though
<ban> 对
<ban> 说了我是程序员
<happyaron> iFvwm: banban英语不错的
<ban> 想拿个证
<saturn_> D
<iFvwm> 额。你咋知道的
<ban> health ____ good food,fresh air and enough sleep
<cfy> 我觉得我的英语只有初中水平了。。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 还翻译过东西哈，最起码不至于啥也不知道啊。
<ban> a. rely   b.depend  c.depends  on   d. consist of
<saturn_> C
<iFvwm> 额。。
<cfy> c
<ban> 速度很快啊
<iGirl> .
<saturn_> ……
<cfy> 第一个不知道。。。
<ban> 高手
<happyaron> cfy: 加油
<cfy> happyaron: - -!
<cfy> happyaron: 讨债去了。。。不加油了。。
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<iFvwm> 我截图，记ip。等下去揭发。还有枪手在irc
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> happyaron: ok,好了。喊
<ban> washing food down with water as a ______ for chewing is not a good habit
<pocoyo> iFvwm: =神。
<pocoyo> 帖
<hvenus> 这NB的枪手
<ban> a. direction    b. substitute   c. possibility
<ban> d . resource
<cfy> happyaron: ok,好了，要到了
<iGirl> 今天irc考托福吗?
<happyaron> cfy: 要学英语我可以找Destine帮你要没有选项但是有正确答案的完形填空题。
<roylez> nnnnd，踢了
<ban> 帮个忙不行吧
<cfy> happyaron: 啥阿？你在跟我说？
<ban> 有linux我还不一样会帮帮
<ban> 问题
<cfy> iGirl: 托福哪有这么简单。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 跟你说啊。
<roylez> 放玉照上来，否则踢了
<gebjgd> roylez: 主席V5
<cfy> iGirl: 再说，听说是考物理啥的
<ban> 答案 啊
<iGirl> cfy: 对我而言...已经托福了
<saturn_> A？
<iGirl> 啊...物理
<iFvwm> 要挟，不厚道
<cfy> happyaron: 好吧。。。我是要考四级的，我做试卷就好了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不用这么麻烦了:)
<iGirl> 买个答案多好
<roylez> d ?
<saturn_> 有你打的时间  都可以上网查了
<saturn_> 资源？
<cfy> 谚语么？为啥我都不太看得懂。。
<ban> 算了 走了 乱写吧
<ban> 服了
<gebjgd> ban: 哥们
<gebjgd> ban: 你要的所有答案
<gebjgd> ban: http://search.zikao.eol.cn/review_page.php?exam_id=8205
<ban> 不是吧
<cfy> @ @
<ban> 不一样啊
<roylez> gebjgd: .......
<iFvwm> 额。为什么 gebjgd 会献殷勤？
<iFvwm> 这要调查下
<gebjgd> ban: 有重复的
<cfy> 哦？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 有内幕
<iFvwm> 乐乐。干嘛
<saturn_> 确实哦
<iFvwm> iGirl: 肯定嘛
<saturn_> B
<roylez> iFvwm: 仰慕您
<gebjgd> ban: 看来似乎是旧题库
<iGirl> iFvwm: 神,你赶紧开天眼看看
<cfy> 选B。。。
 * happyaron afk
<iFvwm> 我发现了， gebjgd 是 goat
<cfy> iFvwm: 下班
<iFvwm> 无聊，找游戏玩去
<saturn_> 我搞不懂  自考能上irc？
<saturn_> 再说  现在也过了今年的自考阿
<ban> 我是员
<cfy> saturn_: 做联系题吧
<ban> 都出选择的
<cfy> iFvwm: 你跟弯弯再同一个地方的呀，
<iFvwm> 指啥地方
<cfy> gsau: 在不？
<cfy> iFvwm: 长沙阿？
<iFvwm> 那家伙不是。记得是附近的
<ban> the atlantic ocean is only half as big as the pacific,_____ it is still very large
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。你有见过真人么？
<iFvwm> 在某处有亲戚有房产在长沙
<ban> a. but  b.and  c. so  d therefore
<iFvwm> 没
<cfy> ban: http://www.edu24ol.com/web_news/html/2008-7/2008728164755197.html
<roylez> a
<cfy> ban: 你不会google么？
<saturn_> A
<iFvwm> 估计是雕在游戏你们。
<iFvwm> :D
<saturn_> 我发邮件了
<cfy> iFvwm: 貌似消失了？
<iFvwm> ï¼ 
<ban> for a week she worked with us in the village, ______ her poor health
<ban> a . as a result of   b.  on account of   c. in spite of
<ban> d . despite of
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 如何定时更换桌布？
<roylez> d
<roylez> gebjgd: cron
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 但是还让conky能保持最上？
<iFvwm> 叫服务生换
<gebjgd> roylez: conky咋办？
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 。。。
<roylez> gebjgd: 你可以关掉再起，反正屏幕要闪的
<iFvwm> 你洗发水的，啥wm都不知道。问啥
<gebjgd> iFvwm: openbox
<iFvwm> 为啥要闪呢
<gebjgd> 围观神和主席对掐
<iFvwm> 桌面被管理的不。 gebjgd
<ban> the picture _____  on the wall is painted by my nephew
<gebjgd> iFvwm: ？？？
<ban> a.  having bung  b. hanging  c . hangs   d.  being hung
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 我用的feh或者nitrogen设置的背景
<iFvwm> openbox 有什么软件接管了桌面没
<King_> b
<gebjgd> iFvwm: no
<iFvwm> 哦。
<iFvwm> 那直接换就是嘛
<saturn_> hanging
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 不行
<saturn_> B
<iFvwm> 为啥
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 有的时候conky会被盖住
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 我也觉得奇怪
<iFvwm> 那你用habak 试试
<ban> he continued speaking .regardless _____ my feelings.
<ban> a. in b .of  c. on  d.  about
<iFvwm> 我没碰过会被覆盖的
<roylez> iFvwm: 又推你的破烂货
<ban> conky 还是没必要装的
<ban> 浪费资源
<iFvwm> habak是c的
<gebjgd> ban: 不装用什么？
<hata> habak 很好很强大
<roylez> b
<iFvwm> c
<ban> 还会不停刷新屏幕
<iFvwm> c
<iFvwm> lol
<ban> 答案不同意啊
<ban> 统一啊
<iFvwm> 看成答案
<ban> 让我听谁的
<gebjgd> ban: 用wm的，不会刷新
<iFvwm> :D
<iFvwm> ： d
<saturn_> D
<ban> 就是好看
<ban> 没必要图那个
<ban> 我基本重来不用那个
<gebjgd> ban: 那用什么看天气？
<ban> 直接就有啊
<gebjgd> ban: 哪有-？
<hata> gnome-panel
<gebjgd> hata: ban 不用gnome
<ban> 我用的就是gonme
<ban> gnome
<ban> 我个人重来不用kde
<gebjgd> ban: gnome 渣
<saturn_> 根本不顾及感受麻
<ban> 因为我不喜欢c++
<gebjgd> ban: kde更渣
<ban> 所以 对kde 没啥兴趣
<ban> 我的答案啊
<iFvwm> 看来这2人，有情况
<gebjgd> ban: 弄你英语吧
<ban> 说忘形了
<ban> 快点答案
<ban> gtk3 快出来了
<ban> gnome 会更强大
<ban> 我的答案
<iFvwm> 版本号： 1:2.5.28.ds-3
<iFvwm> 推荐: fvwm-icons, perl-tk, libx11-protocol-perl
<ban> 一般用qt 写的程序我都不装
<ban> 看要有qt支持 我果断都不用
<ban> 没人会这题 我就跳过了
<iFvwm> full support of the EWMH
<ban> the factory manufactures a ______ of prodicts.
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 德国站街服务可以谋生么？
<gebjgd> jyf1987: ??
<ban> a . variety  b. mixture  c. quality  d. volume
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 什么东西？
<hata> ifvwm,问你一个问题
<hata> 为啥ifvm 的默认配置 style panel 可以match 到所以 panel
<cece> gebjgd: 我音箱到了，终于可以躺床上看电影了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 想去德国卖
<hata> iFvwm: 为啥fvwm 的默认配置 style panel 可以match 到所以 panel
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 我看行
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 很有钱途的
<ban> 算了 回去写我的程序去
<ban> 乱写了
<hata> iFvwm: 但是自己写要style gnome-panel 这样写
<iFvwm> ewmh可没panel dock
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那签证怎么申请？ 劳力输出么？
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 找个德国老太太结婚
<hata> iFvwm: 默认那个可以识别到啊
<iFvwm> 你说写style panel没管到gnome-panel?
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 直接拿德国籍
<hata> iFvwm: 嗯
<ban> 我草 考了32分
<ban> 走了
<ban> 你们狠
<hata> iFvwm: 但默认配置就可以
<gebjgd> iFvwm: habak是好东西 赞
<iFvwm> 我记得gnome-panel自己会设置属性的。
<iFvwm> 不需要wm设置
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 还可以这样阿 那我几年后可以再跟国人结婚？
<iFvwm> 它通知wm就是
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 3年吧？
<hata> iFvwm: 不是啊，怎么我要手动！title，conky也是
<iFvwm> 要下班了。再说
<hata> iFvwm: conky我用panel属性
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 服务老太太3年就可以，你就是德籍华人了
<hata> iFvwm: 哦
<iFvwm> 没panel。都是自己定义的。几个属性的集合。
<gebjgd> 发现了找个 http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2007/12/05/desktop-backgrounds-in-window-managers/
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那我就跟老太太离婚 再可以又拉个国人来？
<hata> wordpress被封了
<hata> 今天
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 对
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那你赶紧去吧  3年后把我拉过去
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 没法拉你， 你又不是女的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 他已经去了
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 你阉了，我还要考虑考虑
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 少忽悠 德国支持同性恋的 总理都是同性恋
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 有这事？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 她入籍了么
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 你也太不关注了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不知道
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 上次访华的时候 还带了 伴侣来 结果 影帝握手的时候貌似有点尴尬
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不过他是反动分子，说绝不回天朝了
<Shujian> 默克尔是同性恋？？？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那就好
<jyf1987> 阿 不是总理 是外交部长把
<jyf1987> 一个男的
 * void1 回头一看 jyf1987 XwinX  还在互掐呢
<XwinX> void1: 嗯
<jyf1987> void1: 打倒在地 踏上一脚@你的咪咪上
 * void1 把 jyf1987 一脚踢飞
 * jyf1987 我手持钢鞭将你打
<XwinX> 都是阿Q
 * jyf1987 悔不该 酒醉错暴了ee菊
<XwinX> jyf1987: ee 不在
<XwinX> jyf1987: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额
<jyf1987> XwinX: (.人.) 送你
<King_> regardless of  选of那个
<hata> ( 人 )
<void1> hata王子？
<King_> a .  variety
<XwinX> jyf1987: 真™
 * Use-CMake said, `\e9nd'
<jyf1987> 额 怎么主席还有帽子带
<Use-Firefox> jyf1987: ...
<XwinX> jyf1987: 主席没帽子还叫主席吗
<jyf1987> XwinX: 之前不是说清理过么 连ee都没帽子了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 主席是能清理的吗？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 怎么不能
<XwinX> jyf1987: 能清理的还叫主席？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 刘主席 你忘了？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 金主席是刘主度能比的吗？
<MaskRay> XwinX: ubuntu 10.04 开 gdm 的 xdmcp 服务是否修改 /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas 即可？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 也是
<MaskRay> XwinX: 我不用 gnome 的，用什么客户端连？
<XwinX> MaskRay: /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<XwinX> MaskRay: 我不知道ubuntu是不是
<XwinX> [xdmcp]
<XwinX> Enable=true
<XwinX> MaskRay: 我不知道，没用过其它客户端
<MaskRay> XwinX: 没 [xdmcp]…………
<XwinX> MaskRay: ...
<XwinX> 自己加上试试
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你最近真的很空闲阿 lerosua就没说话
<XwinX> jyf1987: 他在学习
<jyf1987> XwinX: 学啥？ 斗篷还需要学什么
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<XwinX> jyf1987: 学怎么过马路，学怎么系鞋带，学怎么洗手....
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 斗篷从植物人状态中苏醒了？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 嗯
<Genieliu> 在ubuntu里怎么mount cue文件？
<Jagdwurst> Genieliu: cue 不能 mount
<Genieliu> Jagdwurst, 那样只能先转成sio了。。。
<Jagdwurst> Genieliu: cue 只是个文本文件，不能转 iso
<Genieliu> 那bin呢？
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 他说的是.cue的磁盘镜像吧
<ofan> 有没有可以锁定终端输入的 转意序列？？？？
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 不清楚。 什么软件能做 .cue 磁盘镜像?
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: nero?
<Bigfatcatlove123> 求高手解决下无线连接问题啊！
<Genieliu> 我已经把bin cue文件转成了iso，不过现在不知道为什么还不能mount
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我连接我们学校的cmcc在火狐下根本无法连接网络！
<Genieliu> 终于还是挂载上了
<Nickle17820021> 大家好  请教一个问题
<pocoyo> Nickle17820021: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Nickle17820021> 我是ati4500的显卡  怎么查看温度呢  用aticonfig --odgt  提示错误
<Nickle17820021> 如下：ERROR - Get temperature failed for the Default Adapter - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series
<flh> Nickle1782002: 我也想知道啊
<Nickle17820021> 恩   再去别处问问
<flh> 刚才google有问题不？
<MaskRay> flh, gebjgd: 能够 ssh root ，能查看对方 DISPLAY :0 显示什么内容吗？
<gebjgd> MaskRay: 按说可以吧
<ofan> 'log
<Nickle17820021> xu@xu-laptop:~$ DISPLAY=:0 aticonfig --odgt
<Nickle17820021> ERROR - Get temperature failed for the Default Adapter - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series
<flh> MaskRay: 没有看明白
<flh> MaskRay: ssh环境下，diskpaly如果显示，也只是此错误信息
<MaskRay> flh: 谢谢你的文档，ubuntu 10.04 gdm xdmcp 开启成功
<flh> MaskRay: 不用谢，我以前玩过，记了下
<flh> MaskRay: xdm下可能最方便，但最难看
<MaskRay> flh：我好像知道如何查看对方 DISPLAY 0 内容
<whatsyourname> 高手在哪
<flh> MaskRay: 好啊，说点听听，，，，，，
<MaskRay> flh：我想知道如何查看对方 DISPLAY 0 内容
<flh> MaskRay: 如果root进去了，好像可以截图x的桌面
<MaskRay> flh：如何截？
<flh> MaskRay: 好久没有弄了，忘了，，，
<iGirl> 有没有人打星际2啊,哈哈
<whatsyourname> 哦哦飞洒
<whatsyourname> 我打
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<MaskRay> roylez_: 获得远程机器 root 权限，如何截取桌面？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 命令行？
<MaskRay> roylez_: ssh 过去的，想看那个用户在干什么
<roylez_> MaskRay: ....你干什么坏事了
<roylez_> MaskRay: import 可以选 display的
<MaskRay> roylez_: 好奇…………
<happyaron> MaskRay: 快，ip 密码
<MaskRay> roylez_: 有没有类似 /dev/vcs 这样的东西
<MaskRay> happyaron: ?
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不知道
<tcpct>  快去尝鲜？http://www.rockmelt.com/  网景创始人的投资
<Wzily> 用firefox浏览器打开gif图片，图帧间隔比较慢， 正常速度。 用 gthumb或者mirage大开， 图祯很快， 怎么回事呢， 如何解决呢？
<Wzily> 有哪位在线说一下
<ofan> fx 慢
<hahaha> .
<hahaha> 没人说话？
<neptune__> 说啥你想
<cqpx> ubuntu-cn没人说话才怪...
<neptune__> 刚有人在#ubuntu打中文
<aass> 求scim二笔码表
<aass> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> aass: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<aass> 能给码表的
<aass> pocoyo: 今天怎么都不出来啊
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx
<aass> gebjgd: scim下的？
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx
<gebjgd> aass: scim已经死了
<aass> gebjgd: god
<gsau> scim挺好用的阿
<gsau> 我就一直再用
<aass> gebjgd: gentoo，ibus装不上
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx
<gsau> scim就开个拼音
<gebjgd> aass: 你用gentoo的不知道fcitx?
<aass> gsau: 你有二笔的码表吗
<gebjgd> aass: 你太搞笑了
<aass> gebjgd: 用的scim
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<gebjgd> aass: 别用scim了
<aass> gebjgd: 听过，但是没用过
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx自带二笔
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 哈皮
<aass> gebjgd: 是超强二笔吗？
<gebjgd> aass: 我就没用过2b
<Warm_HUG> roylez_: 拜见主席
<aass> gebjgd: ....
<gebjgd> aass: 不知道是不是超强2b
<roylez_> Warm_HUG: .
<gebjgd> aass: 基本上用arch和gentoo的都用fcitx了
<fighterlyt> 各位的google还能访问吗？
<gebjgd> aass: yuking很给力
<gebjgd> aass: 除了他的审美还有待提高
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 拜见一下
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 曲线搞爽了？
<neptune__> google没问题呀
<fighterlyt> 晕
<gsau> fighterlyt:貌似可以
<fighterlyt> 我这边的google不能访问
<gsau> 可怜的VPN上
<aass> gebjgd: 以前只用过ibus
<neptune__> google: 发现X射线115周年
<gebjgd> aass: 我是从scim -> ibus -> fcitx
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx比较轻快
<gebjgd> aass: http://www.fcitx.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux中文输入法──Fcitx.Org | Linux中文输入法
<aijieqiang> yong input method
<aass> gebjgd: 我不管用什么，只要给我超强二笔就行
<aijieqiang> yong xiao xiao
<feiyu> 2b
 * ofan 怎么在screen或tmux改光标颜色？？？？？？？？？？
<feiyu> super 2b
<aijieqiang> xiao xiao you erbi he zhengma
<neptune__> 这个 咋又是小企鹅？
<gebjgd> aass: 没用过super 2b
<gebjgd> aass: 试试看
<gebjgd> aass: 超强二笔有什么特性？
<gebjgd> aass: 你举个例子我帮你测试下
<aass> gebjgd: 二笔音型结合
<aijieqiang> wo yiqian ye yong erbi , houlai xue zhengma
<gebjgd> aass: 你给个组合，我帮你测试
<aass> gebjgd: 例子？测试？
<gebjgd> aass: 对
<gebjgd> aass: 既然你是超级2b用户
<gebjgd> aass: 你应该知道超级2b的特性
<gebjgd> aass: 给个短语之类的组合
<gebjgd> aass: 我帮你打
<aass> gebjgd: 中国，编码：ZGGG
<gebjgd> 中国
<aass> gebjgd: 码表，MKBH
<gebjgd> aass: 码表
<gebjgd> aass: go on
<aass> 编码，B／MK
<gebjgd> aass: 编码
<gebjgd> aass: ok
<gebjgd> aass: go on
<MaskRay> 服务器用 xhost + 关闭访问控制权后如何在其显示器上显示程序？
<aass> 电脑，DGND
<gebjgd> 电脑
<aass> 计算机，JPSJ
<aass> 文件，WYJF
<gebjgd> 军事 记事 计算机
<gebjgd> 文件 文集
 * ofan 怎么在screen或tmux下改光标颜色？
<aass> gebjgd: 看来你的输入法可以打二笔啊
<aass> gebjgd: fcitx?
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx里面都有了
<aass> ge
<aass> gebjgd: 靠，这就换
<gebjgd> aass: 刚才给你发网址了， 你自己好好看看
<aijieqiang> fcitx比yong 输入法差远了，yong 输入法作者以前就是fcitx 开发者
<aass> gebjgd: 收到
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: 给个网址
<aijieqiang> yong 输入法还是跨平台的
<aijieqiang> 你搜小小输入法
<hahaha> yong是个什么输入未予
<hahaha> 法
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: 不开源阿
<aijieqiang> 。。。。。。。。不开源和你有一毛关系
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: 有。
<aijieqiang> 你想说不开源不用？
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: 关系太大了
<aijieqiang> 。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: 不是
<iGirl> gebjgd: 那根毛有关系?
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: 但是你替我说了
<gebjgd> iGirl: 跟jj有关系
<iGirl> gebjgd: jj就一根毛啊...
<gebjgd> iGirl: 要是叫大大输入法我就用了
<aijieqiang> ~~~~~~
<gebjgd> iGirl: 小小不吉利
<gebjgd> iGirl: 不能越用越小阿
<gebjgd> iGirl: 用进废退，应该越用越大
<aijieqiang> 反正作者绝对很厉害。解决问题非常快
<iGirl> gebjgd: 哦,那个我用过几天...不好用的,功能差很远,不过mini版本用我不反对
<aijieqiang> 同时很虚心
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: <iGirl> gebjgd: 哦,那个我用过几天...不好用的,功能差很远,不过mini版本用我不反对
<iGirl> 我觉得一起开发一个好用的最好
<gebjgd> aijieqiang: 他说不好用
<aijieqiang> 我经常用它查单词，，，
<iGirl> gebjgd: 升级内存会不会导致保修失效?
<gebjgd> iGirl: 没听说过
<gebjgd> iGirl: 有保修的标？
<iGirl> gebjgd: 想加内存啊
<gebjgd> iGirl: 有保修的标么？
<gebjgd> iGirl: 没有的话随便加
<iGirl> gebjgd: 哦,我看看
<liulangcong> 1
<ugoubuntu> 继续诡异了，我系统启动後，grub的选择菜单没有显示，然后，图形登录界面有声音，无法显示一片黑，ctrl+alt+F1可以显示命令行。重启後一切正常，是我显卡有为题了么？还是显卡驱动啊？
<iGirl> 每次都这样?
<ugoubuntu> 今天才有
<ugoubuntu> 重启後正常
<iGirl> 你可以试试 Ctrl+Alt+F8
<iGirl> 看看有没有桌面
<ugoubuntu> 显示一个光标
<ugoubuntu> Ctrl+alt+F7是桌面
<ugoubuntu> 没有显示，一片黑，press回车可以听到密码输入错误的声音。
<ugoubuntu> Ctrl+Alt+F1可以正常显示命令行。
<iGirl> 这个...是不是更新了什么以后这样的?
<ugoubuntu> 而且诡异的是 电脑启动最初的那些BIOS设置这类的画面都没有显示。
<ugoubuntu> 没有吧，昨天没有更新。就今天出现这个现象。
<ugoubuntu> 感觉我的电脑快寿终正寝了～
<iGirl> 换个版本的显卡驱动试试?
<ugoubuntu> 感觉和驱动没关系，我一直用得这个驱动，在9.10上也好好的，之前半个月也没有问题。而且重启後一切正常。
<ugoubuntu> 估计显卡吧～
<ugoubuntu> 笔记本，不知道 显卡需要扫灰不～今天出了问题，我只把CPUFans的灰扫了。
<iGirl> 呵呵,应是软件问题的多
<ofan> 我擦 vimscript是面向对象的？？？？
<windwhinny> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> windwhinny: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<windwhinny> 有人没啊
<pocoyo> windwhinny: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<flh> windwhinny: 大家好
<windwhinny> 我有两台显示器，两个鼠标，一台主机，怎么能多用户同时登录啊？
<flh> windwhinny: 多的那台可以送人啊
<windwhinny> 有两个人要用。。
<flh> windwhinny: 轮流着就是了
<windwhinny> 。。。
<windwhinny> 有技术性的答案吗。。
<ugoubuntu> windwhinny: 你一个主机可以接同时两个显示器和两个鼠标？
<flh> windwhinny: 两个显示器是有，两个鼠标没听过
<ugoubuntu> 我听说过，有给一些穷的国家设计的多用户共用一个显示器和主机的设置。
<flh> windwhinny: 两个鼠标，或者键盘，要同时工作？
<ugoubuntu> 他意思好像就是主机分别给两个 显示器分别显示不同的桌面。
<maple-cn> 一个机箱上 一个usb。。就可以用了 鼠标
<flh> ugoubuntu: 想法是好。实现比较难
<ugoubuntu> 确实，估计得参考路由器的令牌方式来设计。
<aass> 中国也有，在一些学校里
<flh> aass: 一台机，双人或多人共用？
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx如何？
<gebjgd> aass: 满意么
<flh> windwhinny: http://www.360doc.com/content/09/0302/11/108458_2685916.shtml
<pityonline> ⒈？
<Use-Firefox> 。。。
<Use-Firefox> 发现貌似kill 错了。。。
<Use-Firefox> 4 Ops
 * Use-Firefox 折腾hardstatus，把screen折腾挂了。。。
<Use-Firefox> ● g '^hardstatus alwayslastline "' < ~/.screenrc
<Use-Firefox> hardstatus alwayslastline "%{=b}%{-b}%{R}[%{G}Tusooa%{R}] %{=b}%{=b B}%-w%{=b BK g}%>%{g}%n %t%{-}%{b}%+w%<%="
<Use-Firefox> 额。这是结果。
<Use-Firefox> 谁讲一讲，fcitx怎么调字体？
 * Use-Firefox is away.
<Use-Firefox> touparx: 你机器人。
<cfy_ipod> 什么鬼画符..........
<gebjgd> Use-Firefox: 什么字体？
<gebjgd> Use-Firefox: 你是说输入框里的？
<DaBao> 大家的Google能用不？我这没反应了
<gebjgd> http://www.geee.net/contact.htm
<gebjgd> 新一代captcha
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我又给我的tray找个了东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: xfce4-volstatus-icon 无特别依赖
<cqpx> DaBao: google hk暂时没有压力
<DaBao> cqpx: 我切换一个试试
<mfmg1911> #ubuntu-tw都沒人說話的:-D
<UU123> :-D
<DaBao> mfmg1911: 那边就这样，相当安静
<whatsyourname> 大家能看到我吗？
<whatsyourname> 看到我说话
<atcho> whatsyourname: 能
<DaBao> whatsyourname: 看到了，说了两名
<DaBao> 两句
<nprobe> 晚上好 各位
<DaBao> 好
<nprobe> DaBao,  linux有什么能消遣的东西 推荐下
<DaBao> nprobe: PPS
<DaBao> 这两天正热
<gtolden2007> DaBao:你住哪里
<nprobe> DaBao,  请问如何使用PPS呢
<nprobe> DaBao,   没发现原声的PPS程式3
<gtolden2007> nprobe:据说官网有下载，deb
<DaBao> nprobe:  http://michelbond.blog.hexun.com/58470016_d.html
<nprobe> gtolden2007,   我只是听说 但是没有在官网上看到链接
<UU1231> 是肯定有下载
<UU1231> 有链接
<UU1231> 官网上
<nprobe> DaBao,   试试去  感谢各位支持
<MaskRay> 服务器用 xhost + 后本地如何设置 DISPLAY 使服务器显示程序？
<flh> nprobe: 有，我下载了，也能用，就是音频，不配合 hdmi
<gtolden2007> 我都下载下载来了，但不敢装，再说我也抵制盗版
<UU1231> PPS哪来的盗版?
<nprobe> 前段时间听说因为技术问题导致无法广告 关闭了LINUX版本
<nprobe> 很无耻啊
<DaBao> gtolden2007: 要打听我住哪干嘛？看来我得搬家了，怕跨省。。。。
<flh> MaskRay: 你还在研究远程?
<gtolden2007> DaBao:只是奇怪，现在不是冷空气南下吗
<Use-Firefox> gebjgd: 就是输入框里的。
<MaskRay> flh：嗯
<gebjgd> Use-Firefox: 不知道。
<sdl_init> MaskRay: ssh -Y .... 我倒是也想知道怎么不通过ssh转发X～
<DaBao> nprobe: 是因为某些小移动网络设备公司盗用PPS的库
<t502> 在线  94 人，
<gtolden2007> UU1231:我是说PPS里面的电影盗版
<DaBao> gtolden2007: 是的，千年极寒
<UU1231> gtolden2007:这样呃,不过我们目前看的电影,不都是盗版么?
<nprobe> DaBao,  为什么无法安装
<nprobe> 点安装完以后还是 提示安装
<DaBao> 不知道为什么
<DaBao> 你的Mplayer装了没？
<nprobe> dabao，  你安装成功了没有
<xiaofeng> 装什么?
<DaBao> 都看了两天了
<xiaofeng> 讲来听听
<xiaofeng> pps?
<nprobe> ubuntu 不是集成了mplay吗
<xiaofeng> DaBao,   你们在说啥呢?
<DaBao> nprobe: 有集成了吗？
<DaBao> xiaofeng: PPS
<gtolden2007> nprobe:没有吧，我都自己装的
<xiaofeng> 噢,pps?
<xiaofeng> pps 不是装上就能看了吗?
<DaBao> 嗯
<nprobe> mplayer 已经是最新的版本了。
<nprobe> mplayer 被设置为手动安装。
<DaBao> xiaofeng: 如果支持软件齐全的话
<xiaofeng> 辅助软件:
<xiaofeng>     安装PPS Linux版本前需要先安装以下辅助软件:
<xiaofeng>     * QT库, 4.4.0及以上版本
<xiaofeng>     * libFuse库, 2.7.2及以上版本
<xiaofeng>     * Mplayer, 1.0rc2及以上版本
<xiaofeng>     * MPlayer视频解码器: MPlayer Essential Codec Pack(http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20071007.tar.bz2)
<xiaofeng>     
<nprobe> 终端下是这么提示的
<^k^> xiaofeng:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<nprobe> mplayer 已经是最新的版本了。
<nprobe> mplayer 被设置为手动安装。
<DaBao> xiaofeng: 小心被关
<DaBao> 哎，提醒晚了。。。。
<t502> ^k^: bot
<xiaofeng> 我说不了话了还是?
<DaBao> 被禁止说话
<DaBao> 说得太快就这样
<t502> ^k^:
<xiaofeng> 现在我还说得出来不?
<DaBao> 能
<DaBao> 很明显
<xiaofeng> 噢,那就好..
<xiaofeng> 啥?
<xiaofeng> sudo apt-get install libqt4-core libqt4-dbus libqt4-gui libqt4-network libqt4-webkit libqt4-xml libfuse2 mplayer
<t502> 没问题，很明显，bot 失效了
<xiaofeng> 那是 pps所需的包...
<Use-Firefox> 说话太快的解决办法：wgetpaste
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: help
<xiaofeng> 怎么都不说话了?
<maple-cn> 啊
<t502> 怕被禁，哈哈
<xiaofeng> 无语...我刚是不是快被禁了?
<Use-Firefox> t502: ...
<nprobe> 安装完PPS 没有声音  什么原因
<xiaofeng> 设置里面
<maple-cn> 要设置的
<Use-Firefox> <restart>
<xiaofeng> 若没有声音，在音频设备选择“alsa”即可
<xiaofeng> 我的刚安好也是没有声音,
<xiaofeng> 就像这样就解决了
<maple-cn> 楼上正解
<flh> nprobe: oss or alsa
<xiaofeng> ^ ^  我是在红联bbs里面看到的
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: help
<Use-Firefox> -s
<Use-Firefox> -v \e9nd，居然没人讨论下。
<nprobe> 音频设备 ？
<xiaofeng> 嗯
<nprobe> 是首选项下的？
<xiaofeng> 对
<gebjgd> nprobe: 你是64位的？
<nprobe> 不是
<nprobe> 装的32位
<gebjgd> nprobe: 这里正常
<nprobe> 但是 你说的选项卡 没找到   xiaofeng
<xiaofeng> 选项
<maple-cn> 64位的不能装吧。。
<nprobe> xiaofeng,   alsa  没看到
<xiaofeng> 工具->选项
<xiaofeng> 下拉
<heyang> 打开PPS-工具-选项-选择音频设备-alsa
<heyang> 看得我都急了～
<xiaofeng> 对啊
<xiaofeng> 你不要急,急也没用~~
<DaBao> heyang: 给人家点时间嘛
<xiaofeng> 今天看了下,还不错啊
<nprobe> xiaofeng,    刚才理解错误  被你误导性回答了一句``
<xiaofeng> 是吗?这也能理解错...
<heyang> 另外提醒下 如果用Cairo-Dock 也可能有些小问题
<heyang> 但是影响不大 而且在网上易搜出解决方法
<nprobe> xiaofeng,  我问  是在首选项 下吗  你说 是 ·‵`
<nprobe> 导致我理解成 系统的音频设备
<xiaofeng> 选项..
<DaBao> 应该以欣喜的心情看到，又有人以探索的方式解决问题了
<heyang> 我猜到了 今天和朋友说他也是这样找了半天没找到
<nprobe> xiaofeng,     感谢 你
<xiaofeng> 倒  我是说的设置错了好不.
<xiaofeng> 我是小风  嘿,不要念小凤了哈
<nprobe> <nprobe> 是首选项下的？
<nprobe> <xiaofeng> 对
<heyang> 萧峰？～
<xiaofeng> 呵呵
<DaBao> 小凤凤？
<DaBao> :P
<xiaofeng> 小风,不是萧大爷
<maple-cn> :-D
<xiaofeng> 汗...
<Use-Firefox> forum zhuqin_83 said:
<Use-Firefox> 尽量使用网络安装，即ftp方式，原因是最近的iso里的包，几乎都换过，省那点时间装完了，还得重新更新一遍，还会引入一些问题，如.pacnew文件。
<DaBao> 离小月月还是有不小的距离的，淡定
<pocoyo> DaBao: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<xiaofeng> ......
<DaBao> pocoyo: 你好
<xiaofeng> 好无聊,要是学linux没朋友就一人的话..指定学不久
<ofan> ...
<nprobe> 我很喜欢irc的气氛
<DaBao> xiaofeng: 所以差不多就对身边人洗脑
<xiaofeng> 要是能把学linux搞得像玩游戏一样该多爽啊,至少会有隐\
<heyang> 纯做桌面用。
<flh> xiaofeng: 我来这才几天时间，以前一直用linux
<DaBao> 在这的人都有瘾的
<sdl_init> 怎么洗脑啊...
<heyang> 折腾LINUX就有隐
<nprobe> linux 还是门槛太高了
<ofan> xiaofeng: 想学就有瘾
<nprobe> 缺乏娱乐性 而且有些部分过于严谨了
<sdl_init> 都是折腾的~ ~
<xiaofeng> 挖靠,我把我家里电脑换成linux   我老爸跟我急了,说游戏找不到地方了..我闷
<DaBao> 洗脸，离开一下
<heyang> 这个要看个人 我们这估计大多以折腾为乐 别的人就嫌麻烦
<maple-cn> 想娱乐就不会想用linux了。。
<nprobe> 而且命令提示符方式的输入 不是每个人都能习惯的
<xiaofeng> 额...想学是想学,关键是兴趣能有多久?
<ofan> 显然必须要用自己独占的电脑才行
<hata> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/apenggagdmfidjahodfjipgnkbefadfd
<hata> 广告
<nprobe> 我现在这套电脑的配置 在linux下基本就无发挥了
<xiaofeng> 我的电脑被我折出病了
<ofan> 都不用qq了～
<nprobe> HD4870的显卡是专门配给photoshop的但是到linux下快捷键支持的太差了根本无法使用
<xiaofeng> linux要求低,只是其它应用要求高啊
<heyang> 抛弃QQ
<aass> gebjgd: hai zai ma?
<xiaofeng> web2qq满好的啊
<nprobe> 不能用photoshop 也不能玩什么3D游戏 我这卡 算是白费了
<caleb-> nprobe: 快捷鍵關 linux 啥事？
<gebjgd> aass: 在
<heyang> 上网十年了 第一次用IRC 感慨
<nprobe> caleb-,   是wine 问题
<xiaofeng> 没有白费...linux下有图像处理软件,也有3D游戏啊
<sdl_init> heyang: = =
<gebjgd> nprobe: 用gimp吧
<nprobe> photoshop 快捷支持的不好
<ofan> 玩游戏 就不要用linux阿
<nprobe> gebjgd,   在学习GIMP
<xiaofeng> -.-     想用photoshop就用wine吧..
<nprobe> ofan,  不玩游戏可以 我也不玩游戏 但是不能用PHOTOSHOP等于切断我收入 哈哈
<xiaofeng> 在linux里面装个wine应该就能用photoshop了吧
<heyang> 聊天室流行的时代在杂志上看过一篇聊天室命令的
<flh> nprobe: imagemagick
<heyang> 去聊天室试了试 别人以为我发神经
<heyang> 现在想想应该是讲IRC的
<nprobe> 的确可以  但是问题很多 大问题小文提
<aass> gebjgd: ni de na ge erbi mabiao shi shen me ge shi de ?
<nprobe> 快捷键就是大问题  滤镜是小问题
<caleb-> nprobe: vbox+seamless mode
<xiaofeng> 哎呀,图形处理主要是看自己的调试能力,要是软件的话应该只是小辅助啦
<nprobe> 现在没办法只能仗着配置稍高用虚拟机跑PS 这样完美些
<heyang> 在我这个外行看来 滤镜是小问题 那就只是使用习惯问题了啊
<flh> nprobe: imagemagick送你一万个快捷键，哈哈
<xiaofeng> 你就在linux里面找个好用的图形处理软件吧,
<xiaofeng> 习惯习惯就好了
<aass> gimp
<xiaofeng> 这里聊天好乱....呵呵
<ofan> nprobe: 那你多赚钱搞台mac  photoshop貌似有mac版
<nprobe> xiaofeng,  可能需要相当长的时间    我PS炼成键盘流 练了好久‵‵
<ofan> 设计人员都爱用苹果本
<heyang> 黑苹果嘛
<gebjgd> aass: 看不懂
<caleb-> apple--
<nprobe> ofan,   mac我有  不喜欢·  还是喜欢linux
<aass> gebjgd: you tables ma ?
<ofan> - -
<gebjgd> aass: fcitx自带的
<hata> 键盘流ps，有什么作品
<ofan> nprobe: macbook pro?
<gebjgd> aass: 你上了fcitx自然就有了
<aass> gebjgd: /usr/share/fcitx/tables
<ofan> hata: 没有
<heyang> 前段折腾的 hp v3803tx ipc10.5.6除了无线网卡 其他一切正常
<gebjgd> aass: 你自己上fcitx就行了
<aass> gebjgd: wo de hao xiang zhuang bu lia fcitx
<xiaofeng> 软件谁都能用,只是处理能力...先习惯习惯吧,不要太依赖photoshop了,用用其它的不好吗?也许有时会比那好用
<gebjgd> aass: 我没弄过码表
<nprobe> hata,   没什么作品 大多数都是商业性的广告
<gebjgd> aass: 不可能
<hata> ofan: 那你练涂鸦吗
<atcho> 有没有倒计时的东西/软件，我需要一个。。。
<gebjgd> aass: gentoo问 cfy
<aass> gebjgd: unmasd
<hata> 哦
<ofan> hata: 涂鸦也不会～
<aass> gebjgd: en
<gebjgd> aass: 自己编译也能装阿
<xiaofeng> 上厕所,你们先吹
<aass> gebjgd: wo xian gao mabiao shishi,bu xing zai shuo
<aass> gebjgd: bye
<nprobe> 小心不要滑倒 xiaofeng,
<xiaofeng> 没....
<caleb-> 萧峰？
<xiaofeng> 小风...
<xiaofeng> 萧大爷是我偶像
<caleb-> 小凤
<caleb-> 都是强淫啊
<xiaofeng> -.-  大爷,我错了
<maple-cn> 你们用什么上的irc  客户端还是网页
<xiaofeng> 小风,小是小人的小,风是风流的风
<holymelon> helo
<ofan> 小凤？
<nprobe> 不行啊‵  gimp里模式选择没有CMYK`
<xiaofeng> -.-  风,风啊
<ofan> 像MM的名字
<holymelon> 我是新人
<nprobe> 白费了
<holymelon> 请大家多关照
<xiaofeng> 小风是男好不?
<ofan> 好吧  风～
<nprobe> holymelon,   欢迎
<xiaofeng> ^ ^
<caleb-> 小枫
<ofan> 大家好，我叫小吹～
<pocoyo> ofan: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xiaofeng> 我用的xhat
<maple-cn> 要叫 晓枫。。  我以前玩游戏全用这个名字。。
<heyang> maple-cn:Empathy
<holymelon> 谢谢大家
<xiaofeng> xchat上的
<holymelon> 谢谢
<maple-cn> 我也是empathy、
<pocoyo> ofan: 小吹。。
<xiaofeng> 呵,风比枫~~  差不多
<xiaofeng> linux里面很少有MM啊
<holymelon> pidgin每天只能登录QQ一次 怎么回事啊
<xiaofeng> 以前看见几个,只是不久都不见人影了
<pocoyo> holymelon: 不登。
<gebjgd> holymelon: web2.qq.com
<maple-cn> 我本来取名 maple 可是不能用。。就加了个cn。。。枫啊，，
<heyang> 这玩意儿以前不能上QQ群，一直用皮筋 如今不用QQ了 重拾Empathy了
<hata> 有没有软件吧通知信息都记录下来
<holymelon> empathy没好友啊
<xiaofeng> ....web2QQ
<xiaofeng> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/thread-187528-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: linux QQ 很好玩的 - Ubuntu - 红联Linux论坛 全球Linux人网上交流平台 - 天下没有难学的Linux
<xiaofeng> 这个不错,红联里面的
<maple-cn> 这里的聊天都会被记下来吧 好像
<xiaofeng> 只要你不乱说话,记就记吧
<maple-cn> 直接web2qq。。
<holymelon> LINUX QQ 一用就崩溃
<xiaofeng> linux
<maple-cn> 想的话不是有qq2009的deb包  wine一个。。
<heyang> Linux QQ就是个废品
<heyang> 感觉Mac下做的比较完善
<xiaofeng> linux QQ  火大得很
<ericaHdu> 无视QQ
<heyang> 动不动就崩溃是吧
<shujian> 请问如何安装GnoMenu??
<xiaofeng> mac想用,就是没钱..
<hata> 你们别谈扣扣了，谈些正面点的问题吧
<heyang> 黑苹果。。。 只要你肯折腾 去论坛上装二十次五十次为啃一口苹果的人大有人在 看了之后才发现自己比较幸运 换了两个版本装了2次就成功了
<holymelon> 怎么wine啊  网上资料不全
<xiaofeng> 我是新手,正面的事情不会
<tux__> 试试Xchat好用不好用
<xuej> hello
<nprobe> shujian,  是崩溃的随时随地
<xiaofeng> 只会热闹
<nprobe> 太随意了
<hata> 例如松岛枫神马的
<tux__> 现在有什么有意思的东西么？
<xiaofeng> 有好多人在用wine?
<xiaofeng> 我没用wine
<t502> 我。。
<maple-cn> 论坛里有个qqdeb包的帖。。看一下就好。
<t502> 没用
<hata> 我就wine一个 winrar。。
<heyang> 必须有 目前扔了
<gebjgd> hata: 病。。。
<heyang> =_=
<gebjgd> hata: 有unrar了， 你要rar干吗
<maple-cn> 。。win那个干什么。。
<hata> gebjgd: 无奈
<t502> 那东西太慢，如果特别需要时，用 vbox
<gebjgd> hata: 无奈什么？
<gebjgd> t502: vbox....
<xiaofeng> wine就是能在linux里面用windows 的程序
<heyang> 想起来那个玩意儿
<heyang> QQ英文版汉化包
<gebjgd> web2.qq.com足够了
<lazysnake> blueghost: howday
<xiaofeng> vbox不好用啊,我用的vmware
<t502> gebjgd: 比如网银
<lazysnake> blueghost: howdy
<xiaofeng> ......
<maple-cn> 我wine了个qq 都没开过两次。。基本webqq了。。
<gebjgd> t502: ie4linux
<hata> gebjgd: unrar不行
<gebjgd> t502: wine + ie8
<gebjgd> hata: 为什么不行？
<tux__> 网银还是用win吧
<heyang> 用卡通+手机支付宝表示没有压力
<hata> gebjgd: ungelivable
<t502> gebjgd: 不喜 wine
<maple-cn> wine 现在只用来打打魔兽。。
<tux__> wine不好
<xiaofeng> 晕死 了,我用的K宝,linux用不了他
<t502> 网银决对不用 本地 win,只用 vbox win
<gebjgd> hata: ？？？
<crose> K宝到期了
<tux__> wine打魔兽有声音么？
<maple-cn> 有的。。
<tux__> 我wine的从来没有声音
<t502> 干净，啥都不装，无毒，无木马，哈哈
<crose> 不打算再用K宝了……
<maple-cn> wine 魔兽没有任何问题。。
<spirit> 求助
<xiaofeng> 哎,我也去开个卡通得了,要不就完了
<maple-cn> wine 红警就没有声音。。不知道为什么
<spirit> smplayer  播放视频没有图像
<spirit> 只有声音
<tux__> 一wine东西， 一个cpu就直奔100%
<tux__> 这货太不环保了
<tux__> 不节能啊
<hata> 乱码+解不开
<t502> tux__: 可配置吧，记得MS什么字体的问题，
<xiaofeng> 我现在很郁闷,一个垃圾清理,把我输入法的图标给搞不在了
<maple-cn> 还好 我wine魔兽的时候没到100％ 可是应该有50％我觉得
<tux__> 字体？ 我没说字体问题 lol
<t502> 导致 cpu 高
<crose> 输入法图标？
<xiaofeng> 对
<xiaofeng> 你会弄?
<holymelon> q
<holymelon> ：q
<netpro> 问个问题。。 为什么我的VNC用web访问时(ip:5901)总是提示" RFB 003.008 "
<tux__> 字体导致cpu高？ 第一次听说
<xiaofeng> 现在很不好看啊
<DaBao> 能玩游戏就行呗
<crose> 你的输入法图标是不是显示在通知区域？
<xiaofeng> 嗯
<netpro> 环境是FC14+TigerVNC
<t502> tux__: N久前在论坛里看到过，
<xiaofeng> crose, 有解决方法?
<crose> 在面板上加一个指示器小程序
<DaBao> 字体是有影响嘀
<ilinux> 请问大家，64位的能用那个pps 4 linux吗？
<ilinux> 谢谢
<tux__> 还是留着win吧 分40g的空间也不是没有
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 什么 howdy
<tux__> 靠， pps 4 linux我的网速太悲剧了
<maple-cn> 论坛里不是有个改字体的吗。。
<netpro> 各位大侠 帮帮忙..
<tux__> 只够看广告
<xiaofeng> -.-    好了
<ilazy> blueghost: 嘿嘿.今天晚上准备玩到什么时候
<hata> pps还是自己虚拟机吧
<hata> 直接
<crose> 只看sopcast player
<blueghost> ilazy:) 通宵，怎么， 有问题吗
<ilinux> tux__, 64位能用么
<tux__> 没用过
<xiaofeng> crose, 谢谢啊...
<xiaofeng> 我还以为是清理掉了.
<xiaofeng> 嘿嘿
<ilazy> blueghost: 我怕过吗？我从来都到早上7点以后的
<tux__> ilinux： 没用过
<crose> 没啥么
<crose> ^_^
<tux__> ilinux, 没用过
<maple-cn> 64位不能用pps的
<ilinux> tux__, 哦
<ilinux> maple-cn, 为什么
<maple-cn> 现在只支持32位 好像
<gebjgd> maple-cn: 可以上
<heyang> 但是据说最近就要放出64位deb包
<ofan> 马化腾：政府已用行政命令叫停两家纷争
<tux__> 还是youtube的HD给力啊
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我管你怕不怕， 只问你有什么问题
<maple-cn> 可以吗  我看没有放出64位的包。。
<hata> youtube 给力
<gebjgd> maple-cn: 64位可以用
<ilinux> 64位的安装ia32-libs也不行吗？
<netpro> 还是ubuntu这边比较热闹。。
<maple-cn> 64位装32位的版本？？
<hata> 可以吧
<shujian> 请问如何安装GnoMenu??
<ilazy> blueghost: 呃。嘿嘿。一般没问题。
<ilazy> netpro: 欢迎。
<t502> 偶的也是 64位装 32
<maple-cn> 没试过。。
<tux__> 对了， 我是i386的， 4g内存， 但只识别了2.7g， 为什么？
<hata> 不要想了，问题不再你身上
<blueghost> ilazy:) 没问题，别叫我。 我烦着呢
<t502> tux__: 集成显示卡吧
<wbanysys> 大家装的什么输入法啊?
<maple-cn> 不会吧 我3g的都识别3g了
<ilazy> blueghost: 哦。88
<netpro> 各位大侠。。为什么我的VNC用web访问时(ip:5901)总是提示" RFB 003.008 "
<tux__> 真的，真是2.7g
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你要走了???
<tux__> 不想用amd64
<gebjgd> maple-cn: 64位的linux上32的程序多了
<tux__> 太累
<gebjgd> maple-cn: 比如skype
<maple-cn> 我只知道32位不能识别4g  好像
<t502> tux__: 你是不是集成显示卡？
<tux__> 是
<gebjgd> maple-cn: 你看skype什么时候出64的了
<ilazy> blueghost: 没。我不再理会irc里的信息。我自己耍 去了
<tux__> 是本子
<tux__> t502, 是
<t502> tux__: lenovo的本子
<flh> tux__: 换内核
<gebjgd> tux__: 上amd的
<tux__> 是hp的
<gebjgd> tux__: 上amd 64
<tux__> pavilion dv5
<tux__> 不想上amd64啊
<tux__> make太累了
<t502> 偶的 thinkpad 也是 4G 认 3G,1G给了显存
<tux__> 还是deb好
<gebjgd> tux__: 怎么累了？
<gebjgd> tux__: deb有64的包阿
<tux__> tar.gz装起来太不方便了
<tux__> 但更多的没有
<flh> tux__: 换内核linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic-pa
<t502> win下和 arch下一样都只认到 3G,1G给了显存
<gebjgd> t502: 上x86_64不就完了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 耍吧
<tux__> 我的是2.6.35-22
<t502> gebjgd: 目前对 64不感冒
 * blueghost 看着 ilazy 这傻小子在一边耍。
<tux__> 可还是2.7 而且我感觉64的flash
<tux__> 更吃cpu
<maple-cn> 我也是 现在不太想用64位的系统
<gebjgd> 那就别买超过4G的内存
 * blueghost 呆呆地看着 ilazy 这傻小子在一边耍，傻笑。
<crose> (22时19分57秒) ***blueghost 呆呆地看着 ilazy 这傻小子在一边耍，傻笑。
<crose> 这是神马？
<pocoyo> 6F9C2ECE9882E992DB4D22D9C5828C0A5492812107A095A0246F396C60E344386682162634C89DB18ACE65952F20D49A511F08BD9773E940E70201117D6C53A6D367760C91798BEFD643455E8FA0329C71D7C42E86EB2BC121FD8B24F9B2766FA6AAC12A38F6BEC6E7477335AD5F2BE4C6A1F33A74FB26B6CE759C5BDD0C048A69672B49CD7EC3B4107B55249CD35EFD0A6414EAA2B6761A95161DE0E6994387FD4B0D3BDFF10AB2D2A5C651CA9FA8CAAC832FA6A1D1E0A4BFF6A8ECECA683B1F4713D297D02BAD3E2BC10D68394FC9F533E1A26FD708B4D69C676727DCF75C3EB0B36
<holymelo1> irssi 还不会耍 啊
<ilazy> blueghost: orz
<nikerlong> 我不知道怎么用这个
<ilazy> crose: orz
<tux__> 对了， 想把gdm变得像9.04时那样咋办？
<flh> gebjgd: 让他内核割些与你
 * heyang 这大概是动作吧
<crose> crose: orz？
<pocoyo> 邮箱里firefox 下载文件的时候出现 这种文件名 是怎么回事？ 有高人知道么。？
<heyang> //me
<gebjgd> flh: 割什么？
<crose> :P
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 你悲剧了
<flh> gebjgd: 内存
<nikerlong> ／呵
<xiaofeng> orz  好像是跪拜的意思吧,是吗?
<pocoyo> blueghost: 为啥？
<gebjgd> flh: 我4G
<tux__> 对了， downthemall 乱码咋办？
<gebjgd> flh: arch x86_64
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 不知道。 乱说的
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 知道么？ tux__ 我也是downthemail
<crose> 常有这些乱码啊……
<flh> gebjgd: 真的，4G一般用不了，
<gebjgd> flh: 用的了
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 为了 唯一的名字
<t502> 介个是 base64编码
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 没用过downthemail
<nikerlong> 有没有BUBUNTU学习B语言的软件？
<xiaofeng> 你们吵,我看点东西去.
<pocoyo> blueghost: 啊啊啊。
<tux__> downthemall
<crose> 我不用downthemail也一样有码……
<tux__>  打错了
<blueghost> downthemail ???? email 的 ???
<caleb-> nikerlong: 学 b 做啥？
<tux__> 抱歉哈
<holymelo1> Quit
<blueghost> crose:) 我要看 无码的
<crose> downthemall = =！
<holymelo1> Quit
<tux__> downthemall fx的插件
<nikerlong> 那学什么好啊？我B都不会
<tux__> 打错了
<blueghost> holymelo1:) 别走
<blueghost> crose:) 我要看 无码的
<holymelo1> 我不会玩
<nikerlong> 怕学C，JAVA学不了啊
<holymelo1> 我试试命令
<crose> 有码好，有想象空间:P
<holymelo1> 这个咋玩啊  我今天刚学了下VI
<blueghost> nikerlong:) 怕学c ，你还编程 干嘛
<blueghost> nikerlong:) 那是入门
<caleb-> nikerlong: b 比 c 难多了
<crose> C好哇
<nikerlong> 这样啊
<blueghost> C 很好
<ofan> 我学到Z了
<pocoyo> 今天 qq邮箱是不是不能下载附件啊？
<blueghost> ofan:) 厉害
<holymelo1> 弱弱的问一下  这里面有没有黑客高手哦？
<blueghost> ofan:) 我才学到 z
<ofan> blueghost: 过奖～～
<nikerlong> 对了，有没有学医的
 * heyang 对C不感冒的码农在一旁默默砌JAVA
<blueghost> holymelo1:) 你觉得呢
<ofan> blueghost: 'z' > 'Z'
<blueghost> holymelo1:) 黑客会在这灌水吗
<pocoyo> t502: downthemall 能不能纠正 或者 用别的工具下载 qq邮箱里的附件啊？
<holymelo1> buleghost我觉的你有点意思
<caleb-> blueghost: 会啊
<blueghost> holymelo1:) 在这 灌水的 黑客 一定很可爱
<nikerlong> 不是说IRC是最受黑客欢迎的网聊工具吗？
<ofan> 国内黑客都在忙着扫描端口 远程桌面到肉鸡
<heyang> pocoyo:直接另存为吧
<blueghost> nikerlong:) 问题是 irc 里的黑客不会像这样无厘头的
<blueghost> nikerlong:) 你看我像黑客吗
<holymelo1> 远程肉鸡干十年没
<caleb-> ofan: 那是初学者吧
<holymelo1> 干什么
<ofan> 国内黑客都用win
<t502> pocoyo: 直接另存呢，试试
<holymelo1> 远程肉鸡干什么
<nikerlong> 我看不到你，呵
<holymelo1> win是什么
<ofan> - -
<nikerlong> 赢啊
<wx85105157> ……
<crose> 为啥要用downthemall？
<nikerlong> WIN 就是赢啊
<wx85105157> windows
<blueghost> crose:) 为啥不能用 downthemall
<heyang> 国内的黑客啊 工具流吧
<holymelo1> 晕
<nikerlong> 下载用Downthemall快啊
<blueghost> 真正的黑客在irc都交流技术的吧， 难不成像我这样灌水的???
<nikerlong> 呵
<holymelo1> 去哪交流技术
<crose> 我这里没感觉快多少……
<holymelo1> 都是哪个学校的
<happyaron> blueghost: 交流技术+扯蛋。
<nikerlong> 我也想问问啊
<ofan> 大家好我是黑客... 大家可以叫我小黑
<pocoyo> ofan: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<crose> 该快的还是快，该慢的还是快不起来……
<blueghost> holymelo1:) 在这里吧
<pocoyo> t502: 原来可以  今晚不行。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我是扯蛋
<pocoyo> ofan: 有病啊？
<pocoyo> heyang: 原来可以 今晚不行。
<ofan> pocoyo: 擦 你才有病
<ofan> pocoyo: bot 太2了
<nikerlong> 我之前下了个“黑客精英”这游戏是。SH格式，不知道怎么装啊
<blueghost> crose:) 那该硬的还是会硬， 硬不起来的吃伟哥也硬不起来
<caleb-> 黑客精英++
<nikerlong> 是
<tux__> crose, 用downthemall下载快
<tux__> crose, 很多链接用wget, axel下不了的
<crose> blueghost:伟哥有水果味的不？
<crose> tux__: 哦
<blueghost> crose:) 没吃过， 我的会硬，不需要那个
<tux__> 大家没有用downthemall的么？
 * ilazy 时光网恢复访问
<heyang> pocoyo:Ubuntu10.10 chrome7 QQmail右键保存实测无任何问题
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不吃过那个，因为没那需求。 该你 嘲笑 我了
<crose>  tux__: easelink+wget
<pocoyo> heyang: ...
<t502> tux__: 我表示 现在 downthemall没有 另存为，单线程块，
<tux__> easelink 是 fx的插件么？
<pocoyo> blueghost: 我试一下 epi那个浏览器。
<crose> 不能断点续传不爽啊:P
<heyang> pocoyo:说明并非QQmail服务器的事
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 什么 epi
<crose> tux__: 是的
<tux__> downthemall可以续传的
<crose> 哦，那我要试试额
<heyang> 10.10自带的一个浏览器，不知道有什么过人之处，看起来非常废品，直接remove了
<holymelo1> 2
<holymelo1> 没任了吗
<holymelo1> 任呢
<crose> 我在youku啥的flash一全屏画面就卡住，有木有和我一样问题的？
<tux__> easelink貌似是个修链接的， 我不太看好这种东西啊
<tux__> 很多的迅雷的链接无法修复啊
<crose> 偶尔从gougou能偷点
<crose> 是的，现在rayfile的也不行了
<DaBao> 迅雷的东西得连到它的资源服务器去
<crose> 有的是可以的
<tux__> 不知道能不能下迅雷的离线
<crose> 这个不行吧……
<tux__> 用downthemall可以下载迅雷的离线文件
<crose> 这么神？=-O
<crose> = =！
<tux__> 进入lixian.xunlei.com就可以了， 不过一个月要花10块大洋
<tux__> 用wget下不了的
<tux__> 可以另存
<nikerlong> 我不用收费的
<tux__> 但速度不好
<crose> 我是木钱人:P
<nikerlong> ME TOO
<tux__> 关键我是教育网， 跑不了驴子
<happyaron> BY
<happyaron> BT
<happyaron> ...
<tux__> 想下verycd上的东东只能曲线救国
<crose> 学校木有ftp？
<nikerlong> CROSE是什么学校的？
<tux__> 用离线下到服务器上， 再从服务器上下
<tux__> ftp上没有电影
<crose> ……
<tux__> 没有音乐
<crose> ……
<nikerlong> 这上面也可以共享传文件吗？
<nikerlong> 我指的是IRC
<crose> 貌似不行吧
<caleb-> irc 可以互传啊
<DaBao> IRC可以传的啊？
<nikerlong> 怎么传呢？
<crose> 共享不行吧
 * holyemlon IRC除了聊天还能干什么
<blueghost> nikerlong DCC
<blueghost> nikerlong DCC
<blueghost> nikerlong DCC
<tux__> 速度呢？
<chris___1> 怎么修改用户名字啊
<crose> 右键名字，发送文件
<blueghost> holyemlon:) 能 勾仔
<nikerlong> 我收不到啊，看到NIKERLONG DCC
<blueghost> crose 要客户端支持 dcc
<DaBao> ee不是推荐Opera么，可快速建立共享通道的
<blueghost> nikerlong:) 貌似 xchat 有问题
<crose> 我用pidgin
<nikerlong> 右键传文件是灰色的，按不了啊
<holyemlon> blueghost: 什么是nikerlong dcc
<ofan> 除了聊天 还想干嘛
<DaBao> 我之前和网友试的，不一定成功，没找到问题在哪
<aass> gebjgd: 搞定了
<ofan> 再加个偷菜功能？？？
<DaBao> Opera的没试过
<holyemlon> 哈哈
<holyemlon> 我就是问问irc强大在什么地方
<t502> holyemlon: 群P
<crose> nikerlong: 我给你传了个文件，看不看的到？
<nikerlong> OPERA中文字体大小不一，所以我没用多久就不用了
<nikerlong> CROSE，传个给我啊
<caleb-> holyemlon: 可以数万人同时聊天
<gebjgd> holyemlon: 世界人民用了这么多年，还在用
<DaBao> 强大在同一网络质量下，其它的聊天全掉了，IRC就是延时高点
<caleb-> holyemlon: 而且省资源
<nikerlong> ／青山依旧
<holyemlon> 谢谢大家  我懂了
<nikerlong> ／青山依旧
<crose> 正在等待传送开始………………
 * holyemlon  谢谢
<Yuking> 我还没懂……
<t502> 就是群P平台，哈哈
<nikerlong> 没收到啊
<crose> 额……
<holyemlon> IRC 除了ubuntu-cn外  还有其他论坛可以登录吗
<chris___1> 有谁用mpd的配置文件的？我的有错误.http://paste.ubuntu.com/528186/
<DaBao> holyemlon: 频道相当多啊，但中文的只占一小部份
<holyemlon> 英文的有哪些呢
<holyemlon> DaBao: 能说一些吗
<DaBao> 比如：#ubuntu
<nikerlong> crose 还是传不了啊
<crose> 恩
<nikerlong> ？WHY？
<crose> 不清楚神马情况
<crose> ^_^
<nikerlong> O:-)
<crose> :P
<holyemlon> 除了ubuntu  只剩ubuntu  ：（
<crose> 看这里http://www.chatkey.com/irc_introduce.htm
<nikerlong> 我肜的是EMPATHY聊天平台，你们吗？
<crose> 网上搜搜很多的
<caleb-> holyemlon: /list
<holyemlon> 哈哈 谢谢
<holyemlon> crose: 谢谢
<crose> 用鸽子
<crose> holyemlon: 不用
<nikerlong> 哪个好呢？
<flh> chris___1: 弄好了？
<crose> 不知道，我只用过鸽子……
<Yuking> IRC的功能还是相对比较简单，所以这些工具都差不太多
<chris___1> flh: 没，后来另外找了哥，可以用，就好了
<wx85105157> moon最近没有上线么？
<pocoyo> wx85105157: 没有。
<wx85105157> 哦
<wx85105157> 被拐卖了？
<holyemlon> quit
<chris___1> 怎么使用notify-send 在crontab里通知我啊？
<crose> 要断电了，各位88:P
<tassos> 88
<t502> 学生好啊，作息时间标准
<nikerlong> 88
<gsau> 可怜的学生..们
<XXC> 大家好
<XXC> haha
<blueghost> XXC:) 好
<XXC> irssi 果然行爽
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你会配色吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你会配色吗
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你会配色吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 不会啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 你会配色吗
<XXC> 不会啊
<blueghost> 网页的配色谁在行
<gsau> h
<XXC> hi
<yimo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=302664
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<yimo> 请教如何通过命令行设置DHCP功能？
<yimo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=302664
<yimo> 有没有懂得的前辈， 紧急请教
<blueghost> yimo:) 有问题找 gebjgd
<happyaron> yimo: man dhcp-options
<happyaron> blueghost: yimo 晚安。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 晚安
<yimo> 等等
<happyaron> 等不了了 :(
<wsk170> flash看在线视频闭开个虚拟机还占CPU 想死
<yimo> 只这一条就好了吗
<gebjgd> blueghost: 滚！
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我的网页弄成 卖楼盘的了
<yimo> 找到了
<ilazy> blueghost: 汗，房子弄出来所。
<blueghost> ilazy:)
<blueghost> 大家 知不知道一个消息， 烟是不是有人囤积了。
<maple-cn> 怎么讲
<blueghost> 囤积的是 一些 低价的烟。 像 大前门。 我去买大前门时， 小卖部都说没有货。 很长一段时间了。 听了一个谣言， 说有人囤积烟
<t502> 烟这东西，
<blueghost> t502:) 大前门 2 块钱的， 一直没有货
<t502> 可有可无，不像，米面粮油，
<blueghost> t502:) 我是必须的啊
<caleb-> 这种烟囤积做啥？
<blueghost> t502:) 我是烟鬼
<t502> 偶认为囤烟者，SB也
<caleb-> 同感
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我也不知道啊。 我也觉得奇怪
<t502> blueghost: 偶不抽烟
<caleb-> 烟放太久就不好抽鸟
<caleb-> 味道不好
<heyang> 各地的低价烟 要砍了 换各牌子涨价卖
<blueghost> 贵的烟 都有的卖。就是低价的。
<t502> 烟大不了不抽，饭不能不吃，所以要囤，还是囤米面粮油吧，
<t502> 炒点生活必须品，这年头有搞头
<caleb-> 还是实体翻墙吧
<wsk170> 现在都是海豚派了
<blueghost> 听小卖部的说，烟一到小卖部， 一个人就拿了两条 大前门 ， 小卖部就只有两条。 弄得我都没大前门抽了
<blueghost> 我不知道是不是。 就是现在一直没有大前门的抽
<Yuking> 可能是有人心好，想让大家戒烟
<caleb-> 网购？
<blueghost> 红椰树 3.5 的 也有一段时间总没货
<blueghost> caleb-:) 不是，是小卖部的
<caleb-> blueghost: 我是说网购买烟
<caleb-> 要不然换口味抽不惯吧
<blueghost> caleb-:) 没钱啊。 你没见我什么 网络都要 免费的吗
<t502> blueghost: 你家那小卖部 人为制造囤货风声，
<blueghost> caleb-:)  我啥烟都抽
<blueghost> 网络服务都要免费的
<caleb-> blueghost: 没钱顺便戒烟得了
<caleb-> 一举多得啊
<blueghost> caleb-:) 戒不了
 * blueghost 拿起  alvin_rxg1 小指头 叼在嘴里。
<nikerlong> blueghost 拿起 alvin_rxg1 小指头 叼在嘴里。 这个是怎么做到的？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 不好意思， 用你的手指解解 烟隐 可以吗
<knownbad> 听说抽烟会不举。。。
<blueghost> nikerlong:) 不告诉你
<blueghost> knownbad:) 没事， 我有儿子了
<t502> ！help
<caleb-> 戒烟会变胖。。。
<knownbad> lol
<nikerlong> 告诉我吧
<t502> .help
<blueghost> caleb-:) 胖??? 那我 要猛抽
<nikerlong> .help
<blueghost> nikerlong:)  /me 动作
<nikerlong> nikerlong:-S/blueghost 咬
<nikerlong> 不行啊
<blueghost> nikerlong:)  /me 动作
<blueghost>   /me 动作
<blueghost>   /me 动作
<blueghost>   /me 像这样
 * blueghost 像这样
 * nikerlong 像这样
 * knownbad 骗人的
<blueghost> 好了
<blueghost> ......
<maple-cn> ／me 动作
<blueghost> knownbad:) 谁骗你了
 * maple-cn 像这样
 * nikerlong 咬了蓝精灵一口
<knownbad> 你的动作没打出来嘛
<aass> 折腾了一整天终于把二笔码表给整好了
<nikerlong> 二笔码是怎么玩的，我只会五笔
<blueghost> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/1614987.shtml
<maple-cn> ／me :-O
<blueghost> 是不是因为这个
<aass> nikerlong:靠
<knownbad> yimo: 你是在设定无线还i是dhcp而已？
<nikerlong> 怎么了？
 * t502 momo xcjc
<aass> nikerlong: 二笔是介于拼音和五笔之间的
<nikerlong> 怎么说？
<nikerlong> 现在卫生系统已全面开始禁烟了
<aass> nikerlong: 音形结合
 * t502 啥没看见
<nikerlong> 比方二笔找陈字，怎么打
<aass> nikerlong: CM;
<nikerlong> ？
<knownbad> 公车上一样有人抽烟。
<nikerlong> 怎么CM代表陈？
<aass> nikerlong: C拼音首字母
<nikerlong> C，拼音，M？
<aass> nikerlong: M折，树
<aass> nikerlong: 那个树我不会打
<aass> nikerlong: 忘了怎么写了
<nikerlong> 丨
<nikerlong> 折
<aass> 是的
<nikerlong> 呵，还是五笔好用
<aass> nikerlong: 你随便下载个超强二笔就知道了，里面有教程
<maple-cn> 这个会不会有很多重码的。。
<aass> maple-cn: 重码要比五笔多一些
<nikerlong> 就是
<maple-cn> 比如说 陈 和 除 。。
<aass> maple-cn: 但是比拼音好的多了
<maple-cn> 按你那样说的话。。
<aass> maple-cn: 陈是CM;，除是CMF
<nikerlong> 我用的是IBUS，里边还有仓颉三代，五代，也不知道怎么用
<maple-cn> 还是打五笔习惯。。
<nikerlong> 同感
<aass> maple-cn: 后面还有编码的
<maple-cn> 这样就和五笔一样 要多码的了。。那会不会也有很多字要四码才能打出来的
 * nikerlong 握着maple-cn的手，眼睛含着泪花说：“同感！”
<aass> maple-cn: 大部分都是两码三码
<aass> maple-cn: 更多的是打词组
<maple-cn> aass: 那就差不多了 。。 和五笔。。
<nikerlong> IBUS 里没有二笔啊
<pityonline> 有用root权限执行一个脚本还提示权限不够的现象吗？
<aass> maple-cn: 我这个是因为记性不好学不了五笔所以才学了个二笔应么
<maple-cn> nikerlong:  那个动作我不会用。。。
<aass> nikerlong: 要自己加码表的
<nikerlong> 我也是刚才才学的
<maple-cn> 怎样弄。。我只会打出红字。。
<aass> 二笔也不怎么好，编码很乱，有很多版本
 * maple-cn 怎样弄。。
<nikerlong> 英文状态下“/me (空格后加入要写的字)”
<ofan> pityonline: 加执行权限没有
<aass> maple-cn: me？
<maple-cn> 后面的字都是你自己打的啊。。我以为有方法的。。
<nikerlong> 呵……
<pityonline> ofan: sure I did
<nikerlong> 你再试试呢
<aass> maple-cn: 你们使用高亮吧，看不清楚
<pityonline> ofan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=293410&start=0 你试试10楼那个脚本
<maple-cn> aass: 二笔很多版本那不是要找特定的版本才能打出字。。？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<aass> maple-cn: 是啊
<nikerlong> 我调不了字体，用的是EMPATHY
<aass> maple-cn: 不过用的最多的和最好用的是超强二笔
<ofan> pityonline: 怎么了
<aass> maple-cn: 你google一下二笔就知道了
<ofan> pityonline: 是执行过程中某个命令没权限吧
<maple-cn> 哦
<pityonline> ofan: 你试了吗？
<ofan> pityonline: 没
<ilazy> blueghost: http://life.chinaunix.net/bbsfile/month_1011/1011051208580d35418c5d008b.png 怎么才能搞到像这样的图标啊
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你不是搞到了吗
<Jagdwurst> ilazy: 开始->程序->附件->画板 然后自己把名字改了
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 谢谢。找到一个在线生成的了XD
<nikerlong> 二笔果然没有五笔好用啊
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你是什么意思
<pityonline> ofan: 晕
<ilazy> blueghost: 那个不是我的。我想生成任意邮箱地址的图片
<maple-cn> 习惯问题吧。。
<maple-cn> 我没用过二笔不知道。。用过才好说。。既然存在就应该有价值。。
<nikerlong> 有道理
<pityonline> ilazy: 在线生成的那个地址分享一下唄
<ilazy> pityonline: http://services.nexodyne.com/email/
<pityonline> ilazy: THX! :)
<maple-cn> 试过了 有效。。thx
<atcho> 那里放张图片 可以被引用？
<dexter64> 哈哈哈 考过考试就又是一条好汉哇哈哈哈...
<ilazy> atcho: 你可以下载到你的电脑啊
<atcho> 嗯，我是想在帖子上引用 ilazy
<ilazy> atcho: 引用，找一个你的个人空间或者直接把网址给记住撒。或者把它放到你的相册里，怎么样都行啊
<nikerlong> 时间不早了，同志们，我下了，晚安
<maple-cn> 洗洗睡了。。
<aass> scim自动上屏怎么改成手动上屏？
<ilazy> pityonline: google搜索有一大片提供这种服务的。http://pic.sdodo.com/tool/mailpic/
<ilazy> pityonline: 我晕了。
<pityonline> ilazy: 牛！
<Jagdwurst> aass: AUTO_SELECT = FALSE, AUTO_COMMIT = FALSE  ?
<Jagdwurst> aass: 不知道是不是这两项，我的从来都是手动的
<aass> Jagdwurst: 改过了，但是不管用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 肠男
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 无肠男， 认识dexter64吗?   magdeburg 滴
<aass> Jagdwurst: 你用的哪个平台？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 知道
<Jagdwurst> aass: 不管什么平台
<ilazy> pityonline: 最重要的是关键词 “邮箱地址图片”，信息时代，关键词最重要啊。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 他怎么了？
<Jagdwurst> aass: windows 也是手动
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不知道， 我不认识
<aass> Jagdwurst: 我再检查一遍看看
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 介绍下?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我也不认识
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ...
<pityonline> ilazy: 呵呵
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 见过这个id而已
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ｌｅｎｉ呢?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没听说过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没见过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你要找女友？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还是干么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 现在就在线，没见过他(她)说话
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你捅下他 :D
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: leni?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我以为这些人你都认识
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不认识
<leni> 谁又谈论我？！
<Jagdwurst> xD 捅 gebjgd
<gebjgd> leni: Jagdwurst
<miosec> leni:..
<miosec> gebjgd:师傅...
<gebjgd> leni: 他想和你交往
<Jagdwurst> ...
<gebjgd> miosec: 你认错人了
<miosec> gebjgd:无语中。。。
<aass> Jagdwurst: yes，it works！
<leni> 真的假的……
<aass> Jagdwurst: 原来还有一个相关联的，必需三的都是FALSE才行
<Jagdwurst> leni: gebjgd 胡说， 你看irc里最多话的就有他一个
<aass> Jagdwurst: 你知道识别网址的代码么？
<leni> 这个捅是怎么实现的？
<Jagdwurst> aass: 啥意思?
<leni> 我用quassel
<gebjgd> leni: 真的， Jagdwurst 仰慕你已久了
<aass> Jagdwurst: 中文下www后面的点变成了句号...
<gebjgd> leni: 他想和你长期交往
<Jagdwurst> leni: 捅是 gebjgd 的常用语
<ilazy> gebjgd: 问一个很简单的问题，管道的|左右两边有空格和没空格有什么区别
<leni> quassel irc里这些都高亮了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不知道
<leni> 不知道你们怎么弄的
<gebjgd> leni: 你用kubuntu的？
<leni> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ich kriege ärger
<miosec> leni：me？irc额，可能我是把他当qq使用了。这个应该有个t人的功能就好了，多说话是好事啊。没事唧唧歪歪呗。
<gebjgd> 爷死， 被我猜中了
<gebjgd> leni: 最垃圾的发行版之一
<gebjgd> leni: 上opensuse吧
<aass> gebjgd: leni gentoo
<leni> 我在等大便的stable
<gebjgd> aass: 德国电费贵
<Jagdwurst> aass: 我不喜欢开着中文输英文
<gebjgd> aass: 煞笔才用gentoo
<gebjgd> aass: 除非你给包电费
<aass> gebjgd: why？
<leni> gentoo太可怕了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 天天通宵， 我们也没交多少电费
<gebjgd> aass: 这边电费贵死了
<leni> 啥都编译
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你们电费多少？
<aass> gebjgd: 多少？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 30 x 2
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 60欧？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不少了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 洗澡是气的？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还是电的？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 电
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 难怪。和我们家一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那个东西费电
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: > 10.000w
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩
<gebjgd> leni: 上arch
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你话多
<gebjgd> leni: 或者opensuse，之后 Jagdwurst 请你吃香肠
<leni> 他话真的多
<gebjgd> leni: 天天给你吃香肠
<aass> gebjgd: gentoo下也有二进制包啊
<fedo> jagdwurst lecker！！
<gebjgd> aass: 少
<gebjgd> aass: 最烦编译，费时间费力费电。
<aass> gebjgd: 对了，我awesome下装的openoffice怎么调出来？
<gebjgd> aass: 和wm有关系么
<Jagdwurst> fedo: xD
<aass> gebjgd: 那用什么命令？
<alvin_rxg1> soffice
<gebjgd> fedo: 你是pangyu的同学？
<chengjiangtao> YLMF上面怎么运行CS
<aass> chengjiangtao: wine
<gebjgd> chenghaibo: assault cube
<gebjgd> fedo: 你是pangyu的同学？
<gebjgd> fedo: 你是pangyu的同学？
<gebjgd> fedo: 你是pangyu的同学？
<fedo> yes
<chengjiangtao> WINE
<gebjgd> fedo: 他还活着？
<gebjgd> fedo: 替我向他表示敬意
<fedo> hmmm
<fedo> 好的
<chengjiangtao> 呵呵
<gebjgd> fedo: 你物理的捅他屁股一下
<gebjgd> fedo: 之后亲他一口
<gebjgd> fedo: 麻烦你了
<Jagdwurst> 物理的...
<fedo> ok 没问题
<gebjgd> fedo: ......
<gebjgd> fedo: 跟他说，我想他了
<chengjiangtao> 有美女吗
<gebjgd> fedo被pangyu抽了吧
<miosec> chengjiangtao:it的，你要能找出来女人就不错了。
 * gebjgd 撤退，回家做饭
<chengjiangtao> 这聊天室是哪个国家的呀
<chengjiangtao> FUCKING
<lucky_su> there is no country
<lucky_su> but most of us speak chinese.
 * ilazy  问一个很简单的问题，管道的|左右两边有空格和没空格有什么区别
<lucky_su> ilazy, 应该没有区别。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 独眼鱼姐
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买到电池了么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有, 好注意, 正考虑去哪呢.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 等会出去看看.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你对配色有研究吗
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我对配种有研究
<blueghost> gebjgd:) chengjiangtao 怎么一进来就骂 啊
<ilazy> lucky_su: 哦。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 你对配色有研究吗
<blueghost> 谁对配色有研究啊
<ilazy> blueghost: ee。
<blueghost> ee 在吗
<blueghost> ee 在吗
<blueghost> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 在吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 在三角色环中，相对的两种颜色相加等于白色。
<blueghost> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 在吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我要配色
<ilazy> blueghost: 不在吧。XD
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我弄了个 黄配绿， 好看吗
<ilazy> blueghost: :-D不懂
<blueghost> 咖啡色好看吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 看过deleak的博客么
<ilazy> blueghost: 我觉得他很会选东西。你可以发邮件问一下他
<blueghost> ilazy:) 谁是 deleak
<ilazy> blueghost: https://www.deleak.com/blog/
<ilazy> blueghost: 自己看吧。感觉选的东西比较好看。在https://www.deleak.com有他邮箱。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 太复杂了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 凌乱。 做博客很好， 但做公司 主页 太华丽了
<ilazy> blueghost: 我没叫参照他那样做，我想让你联系他，。。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 哦
<gebjgd> http://www.cqn.com.cn/news/xfpd/szcj/dflb/354843.html
<gebjgd> 这是真的么
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不知道，但是我想说算了中。南水北调都没搞定
<ilazy> gebjgd: 大工程。orz。three gorges dam依然是问题多多。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不知道，但是我想说算了吧。南水北调都没搞定:-D
<Fivesheep> 南水北调.. 真是sb想出来的东西, 破坏环境, 掠夺贫困地区, 加深地域差别.
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 海水入新疆呢？
<Fivesheep> 还有这事?
<gebjgd> http://www.cqn.com.cn/news/xfpd/szcj/dflb/354843.html
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: http://www.cqn.com.cn/news/xfpd/szcj/dflb/354843.html
<Fivesheep> ...
<Fivesheep> 无语
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 疯了
<ilazy> 看到过一个id叫逆天orz
<gebjgd> ilazy: linux上有了pps真是太好了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 爽
<ilazy> ge
<ilazy> gebjgd: 高潮没嘛。确实可以看
<ilazy> gebjgd: pplive被pps抢先一步了。XD
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我在看bash的基础知识
<Fivesheep> 我说今天怎么那么冷..  5-9 度...
<blueghost> ilazy:) http://imagebin.ca/img/4BTyVJ.png
<blueghost> 看看
<ilazy> gebjgd: for i in `ls *log*`;do cat /dev/null >$i;done 到日志目录执行去。XD
<ilazy> blueghost: 暗了。我觉得看起来明快的好一些。
<blueghost> ilazy:) kankan
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我喜欢这个
<ilazy> blueghost: 问题是不只是给你看而已啊。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我有点心里阴暗
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不错
<ilazy> blueghost: 自己喜欢可以弄去你的网站啊。orz
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 谢谢。 化肥的是不是太暗了。 像 ilazy 说的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 看看看看。
<blueghost> http://imagebin.ca/img/4BTyVJ.png
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 看看 ^^^^^^^^
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 殡仪馆用这个不错
<blueghost> ........
<gebjgd> 给力
<blueghost> 看来 我还是要改
<ilazy> blueghost: 都跟您说了的嘛，要明快点，你是卖东西的，要给人一种购买欲。或者至少不要给人不好的感觉。明快。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 别改阿
<gebjgd> blueghost: 就这个色调直接卖给茂名殡仪馆不错
<ilazy> :-X
<gebjgd> blueghost: 创收了
<blueghost> .......
<ilazy> blueghost: 修改了/
<ilazy> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> ilazy:) 改着呢
<ilazy> 1,$s/foo/foo2/g
<ilazy> blueghost: !!! 修改好了没
<MengXingHun> bluehost 晚上天天在呀..:))
<blueghost> ilazy:) 没呢
<blueghost> MengXingHun:) 怎么了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 考虑不要图片
<aass> gkernal和kernal有什么区别？
<ilazy> blueghost: 天才。我来不起了。我得睡了
<ilazy> blueghost: 88
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 来不起了。得睡了。88.
<aass> blueghost: 什么？
<Jagdwurst> 88 :D
<blueghost> 88
<blueghost> aass:) 什么 什么啊
<aass> blueghost: gkernal和kernal有什么区别
<blueghost> aass:) 不知道啊
<aass> blueghost: 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 这个呢
<blueghost> http://imagebin.ca/view/OOXoVd.html
<blueghost> 不像殡仪馆了
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 这个ok吧，但上面的图太假了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 我找不到好的图呢
<alvin_rxg1> 红玫瑰和黄玫瑰……
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 让对方去找咯，他们干嘛的就整啥图片
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 就这么一个简单的页面，你都整几天了？不值得吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 我觉得没图片 好一点。 但是没图片的， 她们一般都不收
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 没整几天，就两天
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 那你就随便找张图片好了
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 好了，就这样 给他看吧。 可以了，就弄后台了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 谢了， 还是 你有耐心。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 下了
<alvin_rxg1> ..
<blueghost> 886
 * blueghost 向 alvin_rxg1 挥挥手。 再见了， 我的朋友，一定会记住你的。
<alvin_rxg1> .........
 * blueghost 像 gebjgd 摆摆手， 再见了。 
 * blueghost test
<MengXingHun> 这里有使用windows的朋友在吗？
<Use-Firefox> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-09
<Nickle1782002> ati4500显卡不能查看温度  aticonfig --odgt  提示ERROR - Get temperature failed for the Default Adapter - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series  该怎么解决？
<microcai> hi
<microcai> any one here ?
<microcai> 都 TMD 懒猪 ....
<microcai> 太阳烧屁股啦
<microcai> 起来啦
<leos_ding> .h中全局变量初始化为NULL和不初始化有什么区别？
<Nickle1782002> ati4500显卡不能查看温度  aticonfig --odgt  提示ERROR - Get temperature failed for the Default Adapter - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series  该怎么解决？
<microcai> leos_ding: 放 .data 还是放 .bss 的区别
<flh> 朋友们这么早啊
<Warm_HUG> 早
<leos_ding> microcai:有啥区别？
<microcai> leos_ding: 程序上没区别。
<iFvwm> 有长沙的，会画电路板的没。
<flh> pocoyo: 这么早?
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 长春的要不要
<pocoyo> flh: 早。
<iFvwm> 那远了。机票没报销
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<iFvwm> XwinX: 你会了？记得不是额。 lol
<leos_ding>  microcai:但是我发现.h被循环包含的时侯，如果在.h中初始化变量为NULL，会导致出现多次定义的情况，除非定义成static类型的
<flh> pocoyo: gentoo？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 会什么？
<iFvwm> 画板子嘛
<pocoyo> flh: debian
<XwinX> iFvwm: 什么画板子？
<iFvwm> ï¼ ï¼ 
<XwinX> leos_ding: .h 文件没写好
<iFvwm> 就是涂鸦
<microcai> leos_ding:  ... ... ... 不能在头文件定义变量
<XwinX> iFvwm: 不会
<Warm_HUG> 1年前俺在湘潭，唉，往事不堪灰馊
<flh> pocoyo: 我也十分喜爱debian 为了一个音频才换到ubu,
<iFvwm> 你是见网友？ Warm_HUG 结果被传销的抓过来的？
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 那时候混学校呢，说了几次去你家参观，你都不理的
<XwinX> Warm_HUG: ee 怕你吃穷他
<flh> pocoyo: 你是lenny还是更亲的版本？
<Warm_HUG> XwinX: 就是，老财特抠门
<XwinX> Warm_HUG: 嗯，打倒地主老财
<Warm_HUG> XwinX: 霸占她的polo
<leos_ding>  microcai: 主要是在别的.c文件中需要使用这些变量
<leos_ding> microcai: 所以就……
<microcai> leos_ding:  ... 加 extern
<XwinX> Warm_HUG: 打土豪，分房子
<leos_ding> XwinX:水平有限，给个提升的方法？
<leos_ding>  microcai:在.c中定义，然后用extern来使用？
<XwinX> leos_ding: 就像 microcai 说的，最好在 .c 中定义全局变量
<iFvwm> Warm_HUG: 胡说。啥时候说过
<XwinX> leos_ding: 而且 .h 文件要加宏
<XwinX> leos_ding: 防止重复 include
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 死不承认，要不要搜水区给你看
<iFvwm> XwinX: 你噜嗦这么多，不如给他一个例子。就那ifdef的
<pocoyo> flh: squeenze了？
 * Warm_HUG 不过搜到也会给依依毁尸灭迹的
<XwinX> iFvwm: 这里不能贴代码啊，否则让 ^k^ 踢出去
<leos_ding> XwinX: .h倒是全部加宏了。这下记住了……谢谢了 microcai
<pocoyo> flh: 啥音频 换系统？
<Warm_HUG> 不扯啦
<iFvwm> Warm_HUG: .. 啥水区。
<roylez> iFvwm: ee早
<flh> pocoyo: 新啊，请教下，如果是lenny testing 是不是跟squeeze一样新
<iFvwm> 金主席，金胖子
<roylez> flh: lenny == stable, testing == squeeze
<iFvwm> 最近不错，都设计pda了。 roylez
<roylez> iFvwm: 你说你那边？
<iFvwm> 你那边啊
<roylez> iFvwm: 哪听说的？
<iFvwm> 平壤都有pda卖了嘛。 lol
<flh> pocoyo: 我有一个22寸外接显示器，上有hdmi音频，debian下驱动不了，让显示器发音频
<roylez> iFvwm: o....
<flh> roylez: 谢谢，我是跟你一样理解，只是不太肯定
<iFvwm> flh: dhmi哪里需要驱动了。
<flh> iFvwm: 有什么办法让它发音频？
<iFvwm> 难道是DVI转的。那就是没声音
<flh> iFvwm: 有什么办法让它发音频？就是外接显示器的啦叭
<iFvwm> 你机器的hdmi口，接的显示器的dhmi？
<flh> iFvwm: 不是，我有hdmi视频和音频的统一接口一个，像usb
<iFvwm> 。咋不说了
<iFvwm> 怎么接的
<iFvwm> 等半天
<flh> iFvwm: 更明白说，是hp22寸的显示器
<iFvwm> 说接口。
<iFvwm> 和显示器无关
<flh> iFvwm: 我用一条像usb一像的线接
<flh> iFvwm: 我用一条像usb一像的线接，ubu下作正常，debian下，不正常
<iFvwm> 显示器带的音箱没声？
<iFvwm> 额。说debian啊。这不知道了。
<flh> iFvwm: 是的，一种正常有，另一debian下没有
<iFvwm> 都是pulseaudio不。
<iFvwm> ub反正是
<iFvwm> 其他的，不知道。没debian
<flh> iFvwm:  是，，pulseaudio
<iFvwm> 这难说了。找用debian的问。
<flh> iFvwm:  pulseaudio.·这·个选项，debian下，总之是找不到
<iFvwm> 话说，我那10米的hdmi线，还好久没用过了。
<missing> 送我
<dshbusiness> 唉唉！谁能科普一下，坛子里banban和del咋了？？
<pocoyo> flh: 这么高级。。。
<iFvwm> 。我接客厅看片子的
<missing> iFvwm: 多少钱一条?
<flh> pocoyo: 不是高级，是保护眼睛，另呀高级得弄不了叫苦
<iFvwm> 几块钱1米的吧。不记得。蛮久了
<pocoyo> flh: 怎么保护？
<iFvwm> flh: roylez 好像用过 debian
<flh> iFvwm:  我是用显示器屁屁上出来的那条接线
<iFvwm> flh: nnnd 我知道hdmi。别说屁屁的线。 :D
<flh> pocoyo: 屏幕大，眼睛总省力些吧
<iFvwm> 你开始是要你描述下接法而已
<iFvwm> 其实显示器屁屁里面，蛮多种线的
<flh> pocoyo: 反正我叫不来，做法一定正确
<missing> debian是有很多驱动方面比ubuntu差的啦,人家要求严格啊
<iFvwm> 把你的debian软件都升级。
<pocoyo> missing: 要求严格 还差！？
<flh> missing: 是啊，所以我上ubu喽，
<pocoyo> ?!
<missing> pocoyo: 额...那不是有些不太开源的ubuntu有它没有不就是差啊...
<pocoyo> missing: ...
<missing> flh: 先用ubuntu啦,有兴趣装多一个debian慢慢折腾看看
<iFvwm> 哪里有安装2个deb系列的。。。
<flh> missing: debian是我的老家，ubu看来也必要
<iFvwm> 这不折腾嘛
<missing> pocoyo: 至少用户体验是这样哦,我不理会什么gpl的哦,只要不犯法,啥方便啥做
<iFvwm> 2选1。
<iFvwm> 你要360还是ub
<iFvwm> 赶紧选
<missing> 我要361
<iFvwm> nnnd 你家才出361
<flh> iFvwm: 问我？360是什么我都不知啊
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 追狗狗也是一种运动
<iFvwm> 啥。 pocoyo
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 361广告啊。
<iFvwm> 361 ℃？
<flh> iFvwm: 不过也不能全说，debian下用不了那个hdmi,按网友提示，我换成ubu内核后，smplayer这个播放，成功了，其它音频软件不行
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 啥叫ub内核。。是说内核版本？
<flh> vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<XwinX> 这么低的内核啊
<flh> vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686-bigmem
<flh> iFvwm: 后者换前者
<iFvwm> 686->386?
<flh> iFvwm: 是的
<iFvwm> 还server版本
<dshbusiness> iFvwm: 神，问你几个问题哈！1、python是不是可以实现bash脚本的所有功能？
<iFvwm> 那你其他软件，都还是64位？
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来答py的
<flh> iFvwm: 哈哈
<iFvwm> flh: 难道是？
<flh> iFvwm: 别问原因，工作正常
<XwinX> iFvwm: 686内核可以跑64位程序？
<flh> XwinX: 我的cpu支持呀
<cqpx> dshbusiness: 有os.system()
<XwinX> flh: 内核不支持啊
<dshbusiness> iFvwm: 神啊，python是不是可以完成bash脚本的所有功能呢？？另外为什么python程序运行一段时间以后python占的内存会非常大，大到让人无法忍受
<iFvwm> 那不知道这名字是什么了。686-bigmen..
<cqpx> dshbusiness: 什么程序
<iFvwm> dshbusiness: 。通常我不用py的软件
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你用 python 了？
<iFvwm> 别问我
<dshbusiness> cqpx: 嗯，我在想，为什么还要用bash脚本？为什么不把电脑上的东西全部用python脚本替代了
<dshbusiness> python的语法那么好
<iFvwm> ＠＠ 你看。败坏我的声誉
<flh> vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686-bigmem   vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic-pae 就这样支持了我的硬件和系统
<missing> :-D
<cqpx> dshbusiness: os.system还是调用的bash
<dshbusiness> iFvwm: 呃……就是个python么……怎么败坏神的名誉了
<iFvwm> 语法好过屁。还不如vb
 * missing 支持 dshbusiness ~~~
<iFvwm> 一直点到底
<XwinX> 支持 ee 倒 python
<v_v> help
<iFvwm> 连个->都没
<dshbusiness> cqpx: bash的语法太让人蛋疼了……
<dshbusiness> 最近比较了两天bash和python最终选择python了
<v_v> 有没有翻译机器人？
<dshbusiness> 那神一般用什么？bash？其他人呢？perl?
<emptyhua> -_!! 我支持python。。bash，perl什么的最烦了，几天不用就忘了。。
<missing> dshbusiness: 那个强制缩进你什么搞的?
<iFvwm> 比较了半天的单车和夏利，选择了夏利。
<missing> ..
<dshbusiness> missing: 还没看到那里，正在初学
<iFvwm> 这能比较吗？ bash和python?
<missing> iFvwm: 当年你是和什么比较选择了你的lp的,ee?
<cqpx> dshbusiness: 一起用呗
<v_v> ^k^: help
<missing> dshbusiness: ...那你就叫换bash成python?
<dshbusiness> 关键是我学不会bash啊，那玩意语法太纠结
<v_v> lkk-: help
<iFvwm> 瞎抓。那至少是一个档次，选谁都是女人
<cqpx> dshbusiness: 这种语言的纷争没什么意思，就像nds和psp，vi和emacs，有什么好争的，一起用呗
<cqpx> dshbusiness: 有时候bash还是要方便点
<missing> iFvwm: 呵呵...赞,我抓都是抓到空气耶,哈哈
<dshbusiness> 嗯，我没争，也没要求别人改用python，只是我想知道能不能用python代替bash而已
<iFvwm> 你把bash当语言。那就没法说了。
<dshbusiness> 有没有那种语法简单明了的，能力很强的脚本语言呢？
<iFvwm> 其实，你还可以选择 gnuplot写。
<iFvwm> 选择awk写。
<iFvwm> 都语言了
<iFvwm> 内置了
<missing> dshbusiness: 你也可以选择叫ee帮你写
<iFvwm> 额。还可以选择habak写
<roylez> iFvwm: 啥？
<iFvwm> 也是语言了
<roylez> iFvwm: 再骚扰我看新闻咱踢了你 :D
<tenzu> 主席万岁～～！
<tenzu> 支持主席干掉EE
<iFvwm> 额。超啊。这金胖子一直挂在op!!!!
<dshbusiness> 金太阳万岁
<v_v> ^k^: help
<iFvwm> 藤猪。。
 * missing 支持主席
<v_v> tt test
<iFvwm> nnnd 起哄的就多
<missing> roylez: 有啥新闻看啊,主席,报到一下啦
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 赶紧吧banban照片帖出来
<dshbusiness> 唉又要去上课了，自从上次见了oneleaf给的那个投票器以后对python兴趣大增啊
<roylez> missing: http://jandan.net/2010/11/08/frank-bolter.html
<cqpx> dshbusiness: python就是万金油
<iFvwm> 灰太郎。乖。来学perl
<cqpx> dshbusiness: 很强大的万金油
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 去她blog看呗，就那个秋游的日志里面的照片
<iFvwm> cqpx: 强大个屁。去看下 man perlre先
<roylez> dshbusiness: 在哪里呢？
<dshbusiness> iFvwm: 嗯……所有讲python的书都在骂perl
<missing> roylez: 这个是我唯一会的折纸方式,哈哈,硬度十一个问题哦
<tenzu> dshbusiness: 两个女人跳起来那张？
<iFvwm> 灰太郎。你不乖了
<cqpx> iFvwm: perl的re是要比python多些功能
<dshbusiness> 好吧，给大家一点提示，注意第一张的手
<XwinX> dshbusiness: 所有讲java的书都骂 c++
<iFvwm> 这不是主要的
<dshbusiness> 然后后面两张照片里有个人的手尚戴着同样的戒指和手表
<tenzu> 侧面，没劲
<dshbusiness> 而且都是左手
<roylez> dshbusiness: 昨天 huntxu 跟我说“我写perl的时候，只有上帝和我看得明白，过一个星期，就只有上帝能看明白了”，当然，身为神的ee不存在这个问题
<iFvwm> cqpx: 主要的好处是，pl的语言让你关注你作的事情，不用去想语法
<missing> 哈哈
<roylez> tenzu: banban那博客，你知道地址？
<MaskRay> ubuntu 10.04，我 iptables -I INPUT -s 61.135.169.0/24 -j DROP 了，为什么还能访问 baidu.com ?
<iFvwm> 随便怎么写，巨多方法达到目的。
<dshbusiness> 注意以上关于banban的话不是我说的……banban追究了不要供出我
<dshbusiness> roylez: banban自己的签名里就有
<tenzu> roylez: 她签名档里有，www.bancage.com
<iFvwm> 打倒看不懂pl的 roylez
<cqpx> 你们一直在说的ee是谁。。
<roylez> dshbusiness: 好久没看论坛了
<tenzu> cqpx: EE是神
<dshbusiness> tenzu: 侧面就侧面呗，不要奢求太多
<cqpx> tenzu: 怎么发家的？
<iFvwm> 掐架
<MaskRay> roylez: 怎么封掉一个 ip?
<pys8302> 发现一个情况，谷歌搜翻墙就断网，百度搜翻墙就可以，呵呵
<cqpx> pys8302: 这叫reset
<lainme> pys8302: ...
<missing> fg挂了
<missing> 郁闷
<pys8302> 你试试
<cqpx> missing: ultra依然坚挺
<dshbusiness> 回头去看看perl的语法怎么样
<missing> cqpx: 呵呵,懒得去弄免费的vpn了
<pys8302> 不知UBUNTU能不能翻墙？？
<missing> dshbusiness: 千万别
<MaskRay> missing: 怎么封掉一个 ip?
<dshbusiness> missing: 为什么？
<iFvwm> pys8302: 不知道女人能不能生崽。
<roylez> MaskRay: 什么？
<missing> MaskRay: 拔网线
<pys8302> iFvwm:就是找女人，呵呵
<iFvwm> pys8302: 那继续。这是真理
<MaskRay> roylez, missing: 我那条命令为什么无效？
<missing> dshbusiness: 那些都是神码,你可以试试,哈哈
<iFvwm> 其实钻洞干嘛。115有资源
<BeeBuu> 有人试过init: tty1 main process ended respawning 的错误信息么?怎么会搞成那样的啊?
<missing> iFvwm: 啥资源
<roylez> MaskRay: iptables，不懂
<pys8302> iFvwm:你能上YOUTUBE吗？？
<iFvwm> 不知道
<iFvwm> 现在不能。 pys8302
<iFvwm> 啥都没开
<chenwl> hi
<dshbusiness> missing: 呵呵，或许看懂perl了，就是我最接近神的时刻
<pys8302>  iFvwm:那就对了吗
<missing> dshbusiness: 嗯,你试试,哈哈
<missing> iFvwm: ee开门收徒啦
<cqpx> dshbusiness: 你要坐上ee的位子吗
<chenwl> 命中 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/universe Sources
<chenwl> 命中 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/multiverse Sources
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /
<chenwl> 错误 http://linux.dropbox.com lucid Release.gpg
<MaskRay> ubuntu 10.04，我 iptables -I INPUT -s 61.135.169.0/24 -j DROP 了，为什么还能访问 baidu.com ?
<chenwl>   无法连接上 linux.dropbox.com:80 (174.36.30.70)。 - connect (110: 连接超时)
<chenwl> 错误 http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-zh_CN
<chenwl>   不能连接到 linux.dropbox.com：http：
<chenwl> 忽略 http://linux.dropbox.com lucid Release
<chenwl> 忽略 http://linux.dropbox.com lucid/main Packages
<chenwl> 忽略 http://linux.dropbox.com lucid/main Packages
<iFvwm> 。
<chenwl> 错误 http://linux.dropbox.com lucid/main Packages
<^k^> chenwl:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cqpx> MaskRay: baidu肯定不止一个ip
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<pys8302> iFvwm:翻墙两个目的，上youtube,还有找女人
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
 * jyf1987 fuck ee
<dshbusiness> cqpx: 先去上课了，我只说接近神……
<iFvwm> pys8302: 错了。找女人，都是上qq
<XwinX> 这什么网络啊..
<pys8302>  iFvwm: 就找国外的
<XwinX> 上个irc都能断线
<iFvwm> pys8302: 你那是阴暗心理。不是真找女人。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 局域网里有人用p2p终结者 怎么办。。。
<pys8302> iFvwm:YES
<cqpx> pocoyo: 搞死他
<MaskRay> cqpx: 我屏蔽 61.135.169.0/24 了，ping 显示 sendmsg 操作不允许，但 firefox 这个 ip 却能访问
<iFvwm> 下个hack版本的arp。搞死他。 pocoyo
<pys8302> 有反P2P的
<XwinX> iFvwm: 怎么搞？
<pocoyo> cqpx: iFvwm pys8302 崩溃。。。
<pys8302> 直接找人说他
<pys8302> 这事直接说好点
<iFvwm> XwinX: 啥。说arp?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我想对 lerosua 试试
<iFvwm> ＠＠ 你直接找 twig 啊。 XwinX 这方面他最熟悉了。 nnnnd 敢搞斗篷。。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 叫你老婆来，欺负xx
<jyf1987> 额 消防演习
<XwinX> iFvwm: 他和我在一个路由器下啊
<jyf1987> 那个就是 arp 而已
<jyf1987> 静态ip就是了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你冒充路由吧  lol
<iFvwm> 额。 jyf1987 估计也经常搞这些。恶毒的家伙
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 没 我只是知道这原理而已
<iFvwm> ub带的，是正统的arp。所以需要hack版本的
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你可以对 lerosua 开许多半开连接嘛 消耗掉她的连接数 她不就不能跟其他的peer 连接了
<iFvwm> lerosua: 有人对你准备实施计划了。
 * microcai 上次是谁要 UNIX 编程艺术的啊 ？
<lerosua> nnd，我好好地没招你们惹你们，你们就在这里商量怎么阴我。
 * microcai 都注意了，这本书中文版有2个
 * microcai 大陆翻译的那个别看，TMD 的恶心的要死
<pys8302> me
<pocoyo> jyf1987: u下怎么开。 怎么判断别人使用了p2p?
<XwinX> jyf1987: 嗯，就是想知道具体怎么搞
<iFvwm> microcai: 有花花公子没
<XwinX> jyf1987: 原理我知道，但不知道怎么做
<XwinX> jyf1987: 那我不是自己来实现tcp ...
<XwinX> jyf1987: 有现存的软件吗？
<microcai> iFvwm: me
<microcai> iFvwm: mei
<iFvwm> 。。。 me?
<iFvwm> XwinX: 去聊天室那边问吧
<realtecho> microcai: 大兄弟 港台翻译的 编程艺术 那本书 共享一下 或 给个链接呗
<iFvwm> microcai: 我以为你自称是花花公子。
<microcai> realtecho:  .... ... 额 ... ...
<XwinX> iFvwm: 不去了
<XwinX> iFvwm: 不搞阴谋
<pys8302> XwinX:直接说
<realtecho> microcai: 呵呵 正想学学那本书呢 苦于找不到好的版本
<XwinX> pys8302: 真人快打
<iFvwm> 网络攻击本来就低级。直接灭了就是
<realtecho> microcai: 拜托了 呵呵
<XwinX> microcai: 港台翻译的很多术语和大陆不同，看着也痛苦
<pys8302> XwinX:呵呵
<iFvwm> 看书的，都是呆子
<cfy> iFvwm: - -!
<microcai> XwinX: 是台湾翻译，术语转化过的简体版本
<iFvwm> 尤其那种艺术的书
<iFvwm> cfy: 你多看man。没说你
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<pys8302> microcai: 有链接没
<microcai> XwinX: 我在图书馆看到过2个版本的，其中一个一看就知道是清华的哪个傻逼教授翻译的 ......
<slack_zbb> 我的mirc 一会不操作，怎么就掉线了呀。
<jyf1987> XwinX: 有工具的
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 抓包监听
<microcai> pys8302:  .... 我先看看网上流传的是不是那个垃圾版本的 ..... 我下一个看看先
<microcai> pys8302: 如果是我得警告大家了
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 分析不出来。
<pys8302> microcai:搜索名叫什么，我来搜搜看
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 这个我管不着
<jyf1987> XwinX: 当年yahoo被攻击的时候 有人发了个 工具来 额 半开连接的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: ettercap
<microcai> pys8302:  UNIX编程艺术啊
<iFvwm> 说半天，名字都不说
<iFvwm> XwinX: 攻击下 lerosua
<iFvwm> 血血。
<XwinX> microcai: 哦，那不错，有电子版吗？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我只知道 for win的 当年在网吧用过 for linux的我咋知道
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 大叔好～
<iFvwm> jyf1987: ..
<XwinX> 我的irc又要掉线了
<jyf1987> 那个攻击yahoo的 好像叫 synflood
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 有空了？
<microcai> XwinX:  ... ...
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 上班呢～
<XwinX> 一阵阵的刷消息
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 大量ssdp协议 是啥意思？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你别麻烦了 趁 lerosua睡觉的时候去拔线 接到你的机器上  然后你就可以控制了 哈哈
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 上班还聊天
<pys8302> XwinX: 你网络不行
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 我又不是收费客服 额
<XwinX> pys8302: 嗯
<iFvwm> lerosua: 有人要搞你
<iFvwm> 赶紧出来报复
<iFvwm> 肉身攻击
<missing> 支持人肉攻击
<pys8302> 对，肉身攻击
<jyf1987> 额 快播也在招python工程师
<XwinX> 快播是做啥的？
<iFvwm> 我们招画板子的
<lerosua> iFvwm: 你就是唯恐天下不乱
<XwinX> iFvwm: 画啥板子？
<iFvwm> 网络应用的，不招perl。居然招py。。。呵呵
<jyf1987> 快播是个2b
<iFvwm> lerosua: 我是爱护你。报复你
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 保护你
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 傻逼才招perl的 自己程序猿写的 过两周就看不懂了 那人家怎么审核你代码 额
<XwinX> jyf1987: lerosua 我们组团去长沙灭了 ee 可好?
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你太傻了。
<jyf1987> XwinX: 非常好 只要报销路费
<realtecho> 最近wayland很热啊，wayland还能不能像传统的X那样，对网络和本地的X Client同样对待呢
<iFvwm> 额。组团？现在中央要打击组团的了
<jyf1987> 对阿 wayland 想试试
<iFvwm> realtecho: 5年后的事情。别问
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 扯 是打击非法组织 我们是加共青团的
<calebot> realtecho: 不行
<realtecho> 呵呵。。
<realtecho> calebot: 哦？
<slack_zbb> 我是张霸膀。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 胡说。你还共青团。。
<jyf1987> 不过 X的 网络客户端也就是说说而已
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我今年还没24周岁 还在团里 应该
<calebot> jyf1987: 是你没在用吧
 * microcai 我清楚记得台湾翻译的那个好版本是没有译注的]
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 应该？
<jyf1987> calebot: 我用了阿 效率实在是低阿 局域网稍微好点
<iFvwm> 你早被踢出了
<jyf1987> s/应该/理论上/g
 * microcai 大家注意了，网上的版本都是大陆翻译的垃圾版本
<iFvwm> 这死 calebot。咋啥都折腾。
<iFvwm> 真搞内核的？
<slack_zbb> 嘻嘻。
<pys8302> 有人用联通拨号过吗，成功的
<slack_zbb> 哈哈
<jyf1987> calebot: 你搞内核的？
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 我们来聊天吧。
<realtecho> 哎，对了，那个如果用fvwm，不装gnome的话，像network manager或者rhythmbox这样的桌面通知还能不能显示呢
<jyf1987> 别说联通了 现在gprs拨号都断开 nnd
<iFvwm> 血血
<missing> ...
<iFvwm> realtecho: 那还是有的
<iFvwm> missing: 接着教育他
<pys8302>  jyf1987:是啊，手机拨号我在8.04上试过，以后版本就不行了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你既然没事 做个 gtalk客户端吧
<missing> iFvwm: 哦,好的,你教育,我围观
<jyf1987> pys8302: 额 我也试过 按网络上的方法 看log是被服务器主动断的
<realtecho> iFvwm: 哦？效果咋样  和现在metacity这种有的比么
<iFvwm> ＠＠ missing 你上。
<pys8302> jyf1987:不过PUPPY上面可以
<jyf1987> pys8302: 这也行？ 额
<XwinX> jyf1987: lerosua 不是做过一个的嘛
<pys8302> jyf1987:网上有教程，人q
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我也贡献过几行代码的
<realtecho> iFvwm: 你现在在用fvwm么，能否发个桌面通知的截图看一下
<iFvwm> 斗篷作过一个破烂的。
<realtecho> iFvwm: 谢谢了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 想让你做个 gtk的壳  我用脚本来写功能
<missing> iFvwm: 不是吧,我女的,今天流行女上位吗?
<jyf1987> 斗篷那个c++的 改起来麻烦
<iFvwm> realtecho: ub论坛有。搜索 fvwm
<realtecho> iFvwm: 特别想了解一下
<iFvwm> missing: 让你上别人
<missing> 谁
<iFvwm> realtecho: wm不管软件的显示，只是改了边框。其他都一样
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我这升级了 pidgin 新的协议连不上人人网了 nnd
<jyf1987> 迫切需要个客户端
<realtecho> iFvwm: 哦。。
 * microcai 我记得好的那本是没有译序的
<iFvwm> cfy: 你发现这微菜没。比你更书虫子。
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> 一个人的吧这么久了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 没有。。。。
<iFvwm> microcai: 介绍一个伙伴，就是 cfy。你们去私聊。
<cfy> 突然发现我的ffmpeg没有libfaac支持。。。。
<cfy> microcai: 什么书？
<hvenus> ubuntu server amd64版 能不能在 pentium Dual-core CPU 2.0G上跑啊？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你又挂了？
<hvenus> T4200
<iFvwm> jyf1987: xx是在测试arp。结果攻击反了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不给脚本做壳
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 扯 是 lerosua在 闷头攻击
<iFvwm> 那不会。
<missing> hvenus: 可以,严重可以
<jyf1987> 咱们都是扯蛋 lerosua是实实在在的做攻击
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你这真是
<iFvwm> 斗篷没叉叉胖的
<jyf1987> 差不多
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我 hack 了 127.0.0.1
<iFvwm> 斗篷自己说的。具体差多少，我就不知道了
<iFvwm> XwinX: .
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那天你在我那称了没？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 称了
<XwinX> 我没他重
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那多少？
<jyf1987> 是嘛 我就说 lerosua重点 你
<iFvwm> .. 称肉卖钱？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你要写gui,可以用pygtk啊
<iFvwm> XwinX: oops
<jyf1987> XwinX: 想发布到win上去 所以最好是 c+ lua
<XwinX> iFvwm: 啥？
<jyf1987> 当然 cpp + fltk + lua也可以
<cfy> missing: unix编程艺术啥的，图书馆多得是。。。
<iFvwm> 咋不说。 gtk-perl
<XwinX> jyf1987: ....
<missing> cfy: ...你和我说话?
<jyf1987> perl的我怕我看不懂
<iFvwm> 直接camlbox。就跑win下了
<cfy> missing: 说错了。。。
<cfy> microcai: : unix编程艺术啥的，图书馆多得是。。。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 他不是歧视perl的嘛
<missing> cfy: 别吓我...这么高深...
<jyf1987> 我有啥歧视perl的 我做了许多小工具都是perl的
<cfy> missing: - -!
<iFvwm> 额。不和歧视pl的说话
<missing> .
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 要干活阿～等着开饭的～
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 大叔你不用干活么？
<iFvwm> iDracaena: ovo
<iFvwm> 我在聊天啊
<cfy> missing: 图书馆很多呢，不过没人看，到时候等我去看了。。。
<jyf1987> iDracaena: 她已经是终极程序猿了
<microcai> cfy: 我就是在图书馆看到了2个版本在中文翻译 ......
<cfy> microcai: 哦。
<missing> cfy: ...你慢慢看
<microcai> cfy: 你可别错误的看了其中比较垃圾的那个版本 .....
<cfy> missing: 还早。。。
<iDracaena> jyf1987: 羡慕妒忌恨～
<missing> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> microcai: 哦，我直接看英文算了。不纠结
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 又要干活了……TT
<jyf1987> iDracaena: 额 你这个话我昨天还跟人聊天的时候听到过 是出于什么典故么？
<microcai> cfy: 恩，那就好
<cfy> microcai: XD
<iFvwm> 二猿锯木
<microcai> cfy: 我3个版本都看了，我囧不囧？
<iDracaena> jyf1987: 没，我们底层阶级的常见心态～
<jyf1987> iDracaena: 哦 这样 那下辈子投胎慎重
<cfy> microcai: @_@,有时有两个版本的翻译的书，我纠结，以后全部看英文的，反正就是慢点
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 看老xx如何出题……
<cfy> 要每天早上6点，邮件发天气的，联系我
<iFvwm> 额。那是前句。 iDracaena
<iFvwm> 后句
<nong_min> hi
<pys8302>  cfy:？？
<microcai> cfy:  ... ... 还好我最初看的是翻译好点的那个版本，否则我就被那个垃圾版本毁了
<cfy> pys8302: 每天早上，6点，自动邮件发过来
<iDracaena> jyf1987: 自己搓不怨国家
<cfy> microcai: ...
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 对
<jyf1987> iDracaena: 所以叫你自己努力投胎嘛
<pys8302>  cfy:6点起不来
<microcai> cfy: 有一个版本，翻译风格很*谭浩强* ....
<pys8302> 呵呵
<cfy> microcai: 额。。。不是吧。。。。。
<cfy> pys8302: 我发过来。。。。。
<microcai> cfy: 是的
<nong_min> 什么书？
<cfy> microcai: 什么叫谭风格？
<cfy> nong_min: the art of unix programming
<microcai> cfy: 明天回学校，我把两个风格都借过来，后天给你们分析
<cfy> microcai: 好。
<microcai> cfy: 谭浩强风格就是 ... 很谭浩强. ....
<cfy> microcai: @_@
 * iFvwm 围观2个书虫子对话
<flh_> 大家好 小家来了
<pocoyo> flh_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> microcai: 说实话，我只看过叹号强写的书的习题。。。。
<cfy> flh_: hi
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
 * cfy bad ee..........
<iFvwm> 叹号强。。。
<ieleec> 我们C语言用的谭浩强的课本 班里大半同学前三章学完根本对C语言没概念。。。
<cfy> mencoder速度好慢阿。。。
<cfy> ffmpeg是不是快点？
<XanaduNWH> ffmpeg貌似也比较慢
<nong_min> cyf:是不是最好看原版...
<iFvwm> 库都是一样
<iFvwm> 参数而已
<cfy> ieleec: 对初学者何不合适倒是不知道。不过书的内容太烂了
<MaskRay> roylez, cqpx: 找到问题了，原来是那些机器 firefox 用了代理
<cfy> ieleec: 非标准。而且，即使是不标准的，错误也很多。题目乱出。。。
<flh_> pocoyo: 发那个给我做什么 你好
<cfy> MaskRay: ffmpeg竟然没libfaac的use....
<cfy> nong_min: 肯定的。
<pys8302>  cfy: 发过来没有
<flh_> MaskRay: 你好
<cfy> pys8302: 发过来？
<pys8302> 是
<iFvwm> 践兔编译的，没带faac而已吧
<cfy> pys8302: 啥阿。。。
<cfy> pys8302: 我推荐你使用139邮箱，有短信同志。
<ieleec> 啊。。。我们老师还说他当初上大学的时候就是用的谭浩强的书。。。至少我学了这么多感觉看到第四五章的时候才慢慢明白他前三章课程安排的用意。。。
<cfy> 通知
<cfy> ieleec: 第三章是啥？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我找了没faac
<cfy> iFvwm: 我的错，找到了。。。
<cfy> XanaduNWH: 听说ffmpeg快点？
<ieleec> 第三章是数据类型这些
<cfy> 哦。
<ieleec> 我去找点IRC命令 我不知到怎么@别人
<pys8302> cfy: 你的天气预报在哪找的
<cfy> pys8302: http://wap.weather.com.cn/wap/
<cfy> pys8302: K&R听说比较好
<iFvwm> XwinX: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=302721
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 这系统红帽redhat超仿win7，没人再怀疑真假了吧
<cfy> iFvwm: ffmpeg是不是速度快点？
<pys8302> cfy:不错
<iFvwm> cfy: ffmpeg通常只是参数不太带那么多。不会快的。至少你看不出。
<iFvwm> mencoder通常习惯性带一堆参数
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。那mencoder也可以少的嘛
<iFvwm> 比如配置文件里面，就固定几个常用的参数
<cfy> pys8302: 你要就给邮箱和url地址，我可以每天6点。
<iFvwm> 有支持主题选择参数的啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯，是的，不过不会弄下次有空搞下。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我准备在 毛概上看电影。。。。。
<cfy> lol
<iFvwm> 毛概？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 给我看这个做啥?
<cfy> iFvwm: 毛泽东思想和中国特色社会主义理论体系概论
<cfy> iFvwm: 全名。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 6个学分
<iFvwm> XwinX: 你们的，不会也这样吧
<XwinX> iFvwm: 屁
<cfy> red flag不是这样的
<iFvwm> 在 毛概上看电影。这怎么理解
<cfy> iFvwm: 放在ipod touch上看
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> iFvwm: 这种课，没意思的。讲理论就算了，竟然是讲故事。。。
<iFvwm> 这些设备上转码。都是固定格式。要调整好久。
<heyang> cfy:我以为是对那个经典图片的解释 ，想法邪恶了
<iFvwm> 除开找别人现成的
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯，找到了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过你用不到。
<iFvwm> 我自己建profile
<cfy> heyang: 哪个图片。。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我看下，也犀利下
<MaskRay> cfy: u686-mingw-* 用过了吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: i686-mingw-* 用过了吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只在win上用过。这个不是win上用的吗？
<cfy> 60%了。漫长的等待。过会还要ssh传送到。ipod上。不过用ftp是不是要省电呢？
<DraZet> 哈喽哈 洒家来了
<slack_zbb> 来了就好
<jyf1987> cfy: sftp更省
<cfy> jyf1987: sftp?那http是不是更省点呢？
<cfy> 电，
<cfy> jyf1987: 主要是ipod的电
<jyf1987> 是 sftp么
<jyf1987> 就是那个不需要验证的那个来着  协议比ftp还简单的
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是secure ftp?
<jyf1987> simple把
<cfy> 哦
<cfy>  sftp — secure file transfer program,看来同名了。
<XwinX> jyf1987: tftp 呢？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 阿 对 是 tftp
<flh_> gentoo 有没有方式debootstrap来安装?
<pys8302> 有没人在UBUNTU翻墙成功的？？？
<nong_min> 我在移动文件的时候出现这个警告(process:315):GLib-Warning**:getpwid_r():failed due to unknown user id(0)
<cfy> pys8302: 当然有咯
<nong_min> 是不是磁盘损坏，导致的不能正常存储文件？
<pys8302> cfy:you??
<cfy> pys8302: ssh 本地映射，然后proxchains
<pys8302> cfy:有没教程
<cfy> pys8302: 不要问我细节，你可以去网上搜索。ubuntu即是liunx
<cfy> linux
<pys8302> cfy:è°¢
<iFvwm> proxchains 不重要。重要的是，你使用的那些地址。 lol
<iFvwm> 顺便都分享下
<jamesfung> gappproxy也很好用阿， 看youtube挺快的
<XanaduNWH> sftp就是SSH协议吧
<cfy> pys8302: http://netcookies.net/blog/2010/01/linux下使用ssh翻墙的一种方法/
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<iFvwm> XanaduNWH: 那应该不是
<iFvwm> 先看是哪里显示的sftp
<XanaduNWH> iFvwm: 但是只要开SSH，就可以通过SFTP传输
<iFvwm> ssh over ftp
<iFvwm> 你直接使用gftp就是。显示的名称不同的。
<iFvwm> ssh2
<iFvwm> nautilus似乎是显示的sftp..
<cfy> iFvwm: http的话，是不是比较省客户端资源？
<iFvwm> 不能下目录嘛。 cfy
<XanaduNWH> iFvwm: 端口也是一样的
<iFvwm> XanaduNWH: 你是说的nautilus里面？
<cfy> iFvwm: 就一个电影
<iFvwm> http可以-n 的，就快
<cfy> -n?
<iFvwm> 你说呢。 -n 100
<cfy> - -@
<cfy> iFvwm: wifi传送。。。。500k/s
<iFvwm> 指代
<cfy> iFvwm: pc <=> ipod
<XanaduNWH> iFvwm: 不是什么里面，服务器端启动sshd服务，sftp就能链接，关掉sshd服务，sftp就连不上
<iFvwm> 那就是ssh over ftp。 XanaduNWH 你是cli操作的？
<cfy> 97%了，加油
<XanaduNWH> iFvwm: sshd服务的端口配置，同样影响sftp。所以觉得是一个东西
<cfy> iFvwm: 打倒gui
<iFvwm> 我以为说其他地方的
<iFvwm> XanaduNWH: 其实，通常gftp更方便操作
<cfy> iFvwm: lftp
<iFvwm> cfy: 你不服气啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<cfy> iFvwm: lftp阿。gftp太大了
<iFvwm> 通常，固定了几个ftp而已。使用书签，难得输入
<iFvwm> 其实，我这才2个ftp地址。
<pys8302> 有没用VPN翻墙的？？？
<iFvwm> 不大吧
<XwinX> iFvwm: lftp 好
<iFvwm> 86.0k
<cfy> 1M
<iFvwm> 664k
<iFvwm> 291k
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@,lftp的源代码，还大点。。。
<iFvwm> 就这3个
<ugoubuntu> 诡异啊，昨天的问题依旧，开机没法显示，暗箱操作进入到ubuntu登录界面後，切换到命令行显示正常，执行sudo reboot，关机的图形画面就正常显示了，重启後一切正常，再重启，依旧正常，是不是天气太冷了？
<iFvwm> ftp带gui，还是直观些。比如操作目录等
<slack_zbb> 跟温度有什么关系。是不是你删除什么包了导致的。
<XwinX> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 936K  9月  2 02:01 /usr/bin/lftp
<ugoubuntu> 没有吧～ 重启它就能正常显示。 开始是连Lenovo的开机画面都无法显示的。
<iFvwm> 1,737k lftp 一个就这么大
<iFvwm> 未压缩尺寸： 1,737k
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你的 lftp 怎么这么大?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 中病毒了？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 要gui, nautilus 就可以操作ftp
<XwinX> iFvwm: 还要啥另外的玩意
<flhabc> 大家好
<pys8302> flhabc: you too
<flhabc> 浏览器也可以上这里啊，原来
<pys8302> flhabc: 你以为呢？
<pys8302> flhabc:你在WINDOWS环境下发的？？？
<flhabc> pys8302: 以为只能用linux上来
<flhabc> pys8302: 是，我在xp上发的
<cfy> iFvwm: 额，mount的文件，内容权限，麻烦。。。还是scp好了。。。
<flhabc> pys8302: 我的文字不会乱码吧？
<pys8302> flhabc: 建议到UBUTNU
<kasion> scp美
<pys8302> flhabc:不会，看的懂
<pys8302> 呵呵
<flhabc> pys8302:到ubuntu干什么?这里不是极好啊？
<nong_min> (process:247):GLib-Warning**:getpwid_r():failed due to unknown user id(0)
<pys8302> 建议装UBUNTU，虽然10.10不是很好
<nong_min> 这是什么情况？
<cwl> 问一个问题
<pocoyo> cwl: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zova> flhabc:好是挺好，可是你一个xp用户上ubuntu这干什么来的？
<cwl> 为什么我apt-get update会连接linux.dropbox.com
<flhabc> pys8302:谢谢，用过一次，live cd 感觉差不多，我家里就是10.4的
<pocoyo> cwl: 源列表里有。
<cwl> pocoyo:没有的
<cwl> source.lst
<pocoyo> cwl: 那里面有啥？
<DraZet> 我也是用xp 浏览器上irc 怎么了
<cwl> 有163.com
<cwl> 有ubuntu.com
<pys8302> flhabc:我以前装的9.10的，现在后悔装10.10
<cwl> pocoyo: 我装dropbox之前不会这样的
<pocoyo> cwl:  /etc/apt/sources.list.d 里面里年看
<cwl> pocoyo:找到了，在里面
<wzlxx> 还有用gmrun的吗？
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<cwl> pocoyo 是不是删掉就可以了
<pocoyo> cwl: 你说呢
<cwl> I think so
<cwl> 呵呵
<ieleec> @cwl 怎样指定说话对象？
<ofan> tab补全
<cwl> lelecc :消息开头打对象昵称
<cwl> ofan: tab补全？
<cwl> leleec: 你是要单独对话？
<ieleec> cwl 不是
<cwl> leleec: 那打昵称就ok
<cwl> 也可能打"/help"
<flhabc> pys8302:用ubu有多少时间了？
<cwl> 可以打
<ofan> cwl: 打前几个字母按tab补全
<cwl> ofan: 你用什么客户端？
<ofan> cwl: irssi
<ieleec> cwl 恩 我看看/help里的命令
<pys8302> flhabc:最初用8.04开始
<ofan> 感觉有必要搞个IRC5分钟上手教程
<cwl> ofan: 额。。。我的不行
<cwl> ofan: ubuntu10.04自带的是什么
<ofan> cwl: 客户端的问题～
<cwl> empathy
<ofan> cwl: 不是.. irssi 自己装个
<ieleec> ofan 的确。。。
<ofan> empathy太简陋了
<flhabc> pys8302:我hardy安装过，就到现在的，现在的光盘要好一点吧？
<cwl> ofan: 集成的不错
<cwl> 所以就用了
<ofan> cwl: 还可以吧  就是在那个图标下显示么
<pys8302> ofan: 我接触IRC从PUPPY开始的
<cwl> ofan:就是那个email图标
<cwl> ofan: 觉得不错
<pys8302> flhabc: 现在装系统一般用硬盘安装了，
<ofan> cwl: 恩 不错的
<ofan> pys8302: puppy linux?
<iFvwm> 小黄狗
<pys8302> ofan: yes
<cwl> 有人用过empathy吗
<iFvwm> lerosua: xx 干嘛去了
<cwl> 可以esc关闭窗口吗
<flhabc> pys8302:我想，用光盘的人一定比较少，基本是硬盘安装方便
<iFvwm> cwl: 可以
<cwl> iFvwm:选项里没看到阿
<lerosua> iFvwm: 你问他啊。
<ieleec> 关于IRC,是不是所有的客户端链接的都是相同的频道列表？
<iFvwm> 不在了啊
<pys8302> ofan: 毕竟UBUNTU没有安装PIDGIN
<flhabc> pys8302:用ie来聊天也挺爽啊，头一次发现
<iFvwm> cwl: 直接的吧。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 大概又在享受进进出出的快感吧
<wzlxx> cwl, 原来是这样啊
<iFvwm> 。
<cwl> iFvwm:我现在不行
<pys8302>  flhabc:不能私聊吧？？
<flhabc> pys8302:昨天，我还ssh到家里的电脑，再用irssi上这来聊天，以为自己很聪明，哈哈
<wzlxx> cwl：不过那样的红线俺还是不会弄，嘎嘎
<iFvwm> xihels_	TLS handshake failed
<iFvwm> 	xihels_	他可能没用ssl
<iFvwm> 可怜的xx leos_ding
<iFvwm> lerosua:
<iFvwm> oops
<pys8302> flhabc:  SSH？？
<lerosua> iFvwm: what?
<leos_ding> iFvwm: ?
<realtecho> iFvwm: /quit
<ofan> pys8302: 装一个就是
<flhabc> pys8302:ssh到linux系统，再聊天啊
<wzlxx> 有用gmrun的吗？
<wzlxx> 谁给推荐一个好的这样的软件
<wzlxx> 可以快速启动软件的
<cwl> wzlxx: 什么红线
<pys8302>  flhabc:我要试试
<wzlxx> 就是你的这样的
<flhabc> pys8302:麻烦呀，不如ie方便，但我的opera上，人家的发言没有了颜色
<wzlxx> cwl:就是你的这个效果
<cwl> empathy怎么做到关闭窗口不退出聊天
<ofan> 有没有做过网站的，问个问题，服务器不做对外服务也要备案么？？？
<cwl> wzlxx: 我的效果是什么样的？
<wzlxx> 是的
<cwl> wzlxx: 我自己都看不到
<wzlxx> 俺的天呢
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<wzlxx> 原来是让别人看的啊，哈哈
<pys8302> flhabc:你是学生？？？
<cwl> wzlxx: 截图我看看
<flhabc> pys8302:不是，工作了26年了
<kasion> OMG
<pys8302> flhabc:？？难道我猜错了
<flhabc> pys8302:刚才用ie6.0 上不了
<pys8302> flhabc:敬意
<wzlxx> 接受啊
<flhabc> 刚才用ie6.0上http://webchat.freenode.net/  登录不了
<cwl> wzlxx: 你叫我接受?
<DraZet> ofan: 不用
<wzlxx> 是滴
<cwl> wzlxx: 我这边没任何反应。。。
<pys8302> flhabc:搞软件的？？
<cwl> 贴网上，发网址把
<wzlxx> 汗
<pys8302> 我是业余
<flhabc> ugoubuntu: ie6.0上http://webchat.freenode.net/  是不是这样？
<ofan> DraZet: 谢谢～
<ugoubuntu> flhabc: 恩，我没有ie.6啊～
<flhabc> pys8302: 不，玩玩，业余
<ugoubuntu> flhabc: firefox 登录正常
<DraZet> flhabc: 换chrome 或者 firefox吧  ie是渣
<DraZet> 不支持的
<ugoubuntu> flhabc: ie.6很多不支持吧～至少要ie.7～
<ugoubuntu> flhabc: ie.6不太规范。
<pys8302>  flhabc: 欢迎常来，吃饭了
<flhabc> ugoubuntu: 谢谢
<ugoubuntu> flhabc: 不用
<flhabc> pys8302: 吃饭了，过会见
<flhabc> 大家好，准备午饭吧，
<nong_min> (process:315):GLib-Warning**:getpwid_r():failed due to unknown user id(0)
<nong_min> 这是什么意思？未知用户ＩＤ？
<wzssyqa> 皮筋又可以上校内了
<nong_min> 我移动文件的时候出现这个警告，谁能给点提示，我猜是我的硬盘坏了，每次都是同一个位置出现警告
<XwinX> 上个irc都这么悲剧
<cwl> empathy一关掉窗口就退出聊天，怎么解决
<cwl> 每次打开都是重新加入的
<XwinX> cwl: 点右键,选上永久
<cwl> no body?
<cwl> 有人用过吗
<XwinX> 11:53:15     XwinX | cwl: 点右键,选上永久                                                                                                               │ ib-perl
<nong_min> 唉，给点提示吧．．．
<cwl> XwinX右键哪里？
<XwinX> cwl: 主窗口列表
<cwl> XwinX: 主窗口没有#ubuntu-cn
<cwl> XwinX:我用的是empathy
<cwl> 2.30.3
<XwinX> 哦，我以为是pidgin
<XwinX> 那不知道了
<cwl> 哦
<wzlxx> pidgin登录irc咋登不上啊？
<cwl> irssi也登不上
<cwl> 求解
<xmzgtx> 今天人很多嘛
<cwl123> hi
<cwl123> 我登录了
<cwl123> 哈哈
<t502> empathy
<cwl123> irssi
<cwl123> t502:怎么
<t502> 没觉得比 pidgin好用
<cwl> t502: 主要是ubuntu对他集成得不错
<t502> 以前集成的是 pidgin
<cwl> t502，我指的是任务栏上那个
<t502> 个人不喜欢集成，
<calebot> pidgin 用 irc 不方便
<wzlxx> calebot, 我用pidgin登录都登不上irc
<cwl123> t502，集成起来方便多了，这才有desktop的样子嘛
<jyf1987> irc
<wzlxx> empathy如何之大。。。。
<wzlxx> 123.14 MB
<t502> cwl123: 俺是 openbox 控
<pomhg> t502: 那就irssi加bitlbee~
<hata> 123.14mb..
<hata> 确实好大啊
<t502> pigdin多一点
<flhab> cwl123: 吃过了不?
<hata> 依赖大吧
<wzlxx> pidgin   4712.00 K
<hata> 还是本尊大？
<wzlxx> t502, 俺也是ob控，哈哈
<wzlxx> t502, 你用gmrun吗？
<flhab> wzlxx: gmrun是什么？
<wzlxx> 就是快速启动软件用的
<t502> 没啊，直接脚 本写
<wzlxx> t502, 很牛啊
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<t502> wzlxx: 牛啥，网上大把模版，改改不就成了
<wzlxx> t502, 我说的是启动软件啊
<t502> 是啊
<hata> 怎样个启动法？
<wzlxx> 用不到菜单还有快捷键的时候
<wzlxx> 输入软件名，嘎嘎
<hata> kupfer不行吗
<t502> rc.xml,直接快捷配置
<wzlxx> 我只是加了一些快捷键而已
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<hata> 个人觉得快捷键启动会弄得满键盘炸弹
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<wzlxx> kupfer好用不？
<hata> 和ibus冲突
<wzlxx> 我就怕别人不知道的时候乱按我就死了
<wzlxx> 我不用ibus
<hata> 那应该没有问题
<wzlxx> 如何
<t502> ibus太慢，我不用
<hata> 比gnome do 瘦点
<wzlxx> 用小小吧，哈哈
<wzlxx> 依赖有点多
<wzlxx> gmrun没有什么依赖
<t502> fctix
<cwl123> 怎么看empathy多大的
<cwl123> 这个不是默认已经装上了吗
<hata> gmrun 看样子不错啊
<cwl123> 一般那么大的都是以来mono的把
<wzlxx> 嗯
<hata> 我好像在youtube见过
<t502> 准备搞个 icewm玩玩
<wzlxx> Targets (21): telepathy-glib-0.12.2-1  libgnome-keyring-2.32.0-1
<wzlxx>               telepathy-mission-control-5.6.0-1  libgee-0.6.0-1  folks-0.2.1-1  dconf-0.5.1-1
<wzlxx>               telepathy-logger-0.1.6-1  telepathy-farsight-0.0.15-2  gnome-keyring-2.32.1-1
<wzlxx>               libsoup-2.32.0-1  libproxy-0.4.6-2  libsoup-gnome-2.32.0-1  libgweather-2.30.3-1
<wzlxx>               libical-0.46-1  libgdata-0.6.5-1  evolution-data-server-2.32.0-2
<wzlxx>               libcanberra-0.25-1  libunique-1.1.6-3  iso-codes-3.14-1  libwebkit-1.2.5-1
<wzlxx>               empathy-2.32.0.1-2
<wzlxx> Total Download Size:    10.56 MB
<wzlxx> Total Installed Size:   123.14 MB
<^k^> wzlxx:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我想吸脂 额
<Warm_HUG> ubuntu的mysql默认配置让人发火啊
<cwl123> wzlxx你用的不是gnome?
<cwl123> 为什么还要装libgnome?
<Warm_HUG> mysql -u root mysql 进不去啊～～～～～～～～～～
<Warm_HUG> 怎么搞定它?
<wzlxx> 是不是没有启动server
<Warm_HUG> wzlxx: mysql     5460  0.1  0.8 145452 18056 ?        Ssl  12:21   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<Warm_HUG> 明明启动了
<hata> 这个不要速度哦吗
<hata> 这个不要sudo吗
<Warm_HUG> 有也不行
<slack_zbb> netstat -antu 看有没有3306
<Warm_HUG> OMG，原来是没给人家密码
<Warm_HUG> add 选项 p就好了
<slack_zbb> :(
<hata> gmrun 没有预选项
<XanaduNWH> Warm_HUG: 报啥错？
<XanaduNWH> 今天IRC貌似lag的厉害
<jyf1987> 找 freenode去
<microcai> cfy: 我想起来啦！！！！
<microcai> cfy: 翻译的比较好的那个版本，第一章第一节是 “什么？文化？”
<cfy> microcai: 哦。
<microcai> cfy: 你找找看，网上流的那个是不是这个
<kenifanying> 大家用过zhcon没？
<cfy> microcai: 我去图书馆看得
<ofan> 我的lag经常彪到50+
<cfy> lag:0
<Warm_HUG> XanaduNWH: 报错是说useing password “no“，所以加选项 -p就好了
<XanaduNWH> 我这里现在是5分钟更新一次消息。。。。
<DaBao> 哎，办公室中PPS没装成功
<ofan> http://pip.io/5s5
<NoIE> 这是谁L
<ofan> http://pip.io/3s5
<crose> 哇，小姑娘
<ofan> 大灰狼～
<crose> 小灰狼:P
<shujian> audacious怎么不能更换主题？
<nong_min> (process:315):GLib-Warning**:getpwid_r():failed due to unknown user id(0)
<nong_min> 谁能给点提示，我的硬盘好像是坏了
<nong_min> 磁盘上好像有那么一个位置，不能存储，是不是剩下的部分就断开了
<kenifanying> 有谁搞定Linux下上校园网的？H3C的方案……
<cfy> kenifanying: njit-client
<kenifanying> njit-client可以用在H3C上吗？
<cfy> kenifanying: 是的
<kenifanying> 官网哪里？
<cfy> 过会
<kenifanying> 源码编译还是用rpm包deb包，我用的是Fedora，来这里凑热闹来着……
<kenifanying> #fedora-cn这里很多人，就是没一句话，可能我去错地方了，人家那里可能都是讨论开发的，没空理我……
<cfy> http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/njit-client
<cfy> kenifanying: 直接下载，然后运行即可
<kenifanying> 谢谢哈，我马上去试试……
<cfy> 运行好后，再dhcpcd eth0
<kenifanying> 好……
<DaBao> 哈哈
<kenifanying> IRC比QQ好玩多了……
<kenifanying> 让360跟ＱＱ慢慢打口水仗吧……
<nong_min> QQ到底有没有盗窃用户隐私？
<XanaduNWH> nong_min: 肯定有
<nong_min> XanaduNWH:你测试过？
<XanaduNWH> nong_min: 感觉这个问题不用测，靠想就知道
<nong_min> XanaduNWH:那这么说，大多数国产软件还是信不过了
<wzssyqa> nong_min: 你还真上当了？
<kenifanying> 其实在ＱＱ上你什么隐私人家不知道
<kenifanying> 有必要扫描你吗？
<hata> irssi 可不可以显示频道名取代 act：数字
<nong_min> wzssyqa:我是真的不了解...
<XanaduNWH> nong_min: 不扫描，怎么知道我装了360
<nong_min> kenifanying:但是磁盘文件和聊天记录还是差别很大啊
<lainme> hata: 有个插件
<nong_min> XanaduNWH:对头
<XanaduNWH> 一个聊天软件有必要扫描内存里的所有进程么
<ofan> qq的技术很拙劣
<XanaduNWH> 靠抄袭起家的，能有什么技术
<kenifanying> 我想还是应该就事论事
<wzssyqa> nong_min: 看看 google 的下场，就你知道怎么回事了
<ofan> qq只会扫描
<kenifanying> 这次绝对不是QQ的问题
<ofan> 不知道对自己的客户端加强
<lainme> hata: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<kenifanying> 抄袭跟模仿还是有区别的
<t502> 管理
<wzssyqa> 这次本来就是和隐私无关的一件事情
<kenifanying> wzssyqa说的对
<t502> 潜伏，他们最拿手
<nong_min> wzssyqa:google什么下场？
<kenifanying> 只是很多不懂计算机的人被360骗了……
<wzssyqa> nong_min: 滚蛋了呗
<nong_min> t502:你是说rootkit?
<wzssyqa> kenifanying: 但是腾讯的确不干净
<nong_min> wzssyqa:那么QQ也要滚蛋啊？
<kenifanying> 这么说吧，360是刘备，腾讯是曹操
<wzssyqa> nong_min: qq往哪滚？
<wzssyqa> nong_min: 不听话，只好直接关门喽
<XanaduNWH> 两家都不是好鸟
<kenifanying> 一个伪君子，一个真小人
<ofan> qq扫描的另一个原因是调查竞争对手软件的装机量
<kenifanying> 所以用Linux……
<nong_min> wzssyqa:哦
<ofan> 从而估测这个应用的用户群有多大，足够大了就自己搞一个
<wzssyqa> ofan: qq肯定是在给你们帮忙的时候，干私货了
<wzssyqa> 私活
<ofan> wzssyqa: 跟我们一毛钱关系都没有
<t502> 两个都不要用，
<wzssyqa> ofan: 跟你们的深圳分舵
<jyf1987> ofan: 有4毛的关系
<nong_min> 我很想知道linux版本的QQ有没有扫描磁盘
<t502> 聊天用 webqq, os 用 linux
<ofan> wzssyqa: 深圳分舵舵主鸭梨很大  前几天富士康楼上跳下去了～～
<jyf1987> nong_min: strace linuxqq
<nong_min> jyf1987:哦
<nong_min> jyf1987:如果磁盘一个地方坏了，那个位置后面的是不是也不能进行存储了？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不过人家美国搞窃听的都是nsa，至少还能相信不会把弄来的东西给泄露了，只会gov内部用
<t502> cn人多，跳两个闹一下，又如何？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 但是腾讯和你们捣鼓，真的很让人不放心
<maple-cn> hi
<kenifanying> 我觉得还是不要人云亦云，被媒体牵着走，周鸿祎公关确实很厉害……
<wzssyqa> ofan: 比如，某个老板的聊天记录会不会被卖给竞争对手
<crose> 不管怎么样，敲打敲打TX是对的
<wzssyqa> ofan: nsa的纪律肯定是比jc和商业公司严格的吧
<kenifanying> 我还是建议各位去卡饭那里看看帖子，相对来说比较客观……
<kenifanying> 卖记录的话就不一样了，绝对的违法……
<kenifanying> tx的确该反思了……
<t502> TX敢在国外这么玩吗
<crose> 不敢
<kenifanying> 很多人安装QQ的时候都没看许可协议……
<wzssyqa> kenifanying: 这玩意可不敢保证
<ofan> wzssyqa: NSA那是真的靠技术，跟咱不一样，都是靠人肉的
<XanaduNWH> 所谓的人肉，现在叫云了
<ofan> selinux就是nsa搞的
<wzssyqa> ofan: nsa肯定也有靠人肉的啊，
<DraZet> TX跟360 没一个好东西 都卸载了 没错
<jyf1987> 腾讯这么大的公司 不可能不监听的
<jyf1987> 360一样
<jyf1987> 只要在天朝做大 你都不能放心
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 在哪肯定都是监听的
<jyf1987> 公安几关破案 不还有 网易的记录 阿里巴巴的记录么
<jyf1987> 小心小心
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 问题是，怕他给乱泄露
<t502> jyf1987: 介个是核心
<ofan> wzssyqa: 能被NSA监听，说明你的身份和地位在国际上都是首屈一指的，不像国内，你放个味道异常的屁，gov都能嗅到
<ofan> 针对的对象完全不一样
<t502> ofan: HX不就是怕一丁点的异常？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 嗯，也是，人家的不让情报部门对内
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 国内监听太容易了 就算你腾讯不泄露  那公安里的人利用职权搞到记录卖 你怎么办呢？ 所以小心点
<nong_min> (process:315):GLib-Warning**:getpwid_r():failed due to unknown user id(0)
<jyf1987> 国内是真的 老大哥在看着你 额
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 所以啊，腾讯和 ofan 他们都不让人放心
<nong_min> 这个警告有人见过没？
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你现在才想到不放心 额
<dshbusiness> 来鸟
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 不是现在啊，早就知道了啊
<dshbusiness> 腾讯窃听都是公开的秘密了我觉得
<ofan> NSA的主要监听的是危害国家安全的对象，咱们是监听危害GOV利益的，目标就是手无寸铁的P民，两个是不能放到一起讨论的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 稍微有点价值的东西，都不在qq上说
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 现在已经彻底放弃qq
<dshbusiness> 貌似qq也没有采取加密传输的方法
<jyf1987> 早几年 不是有 别人在腾讯群里聊 政治的 整个群都被封 还有冻结起来 不让你说话 退出 最后有人被抓 这都5-6年前的事了
<wzssyqa> ofan: 在天朝，gov利益==国家安全
<dshbusiness> 不知道有那个软件能够加密信息然后传输的？
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: ssh，gpg
<crose> 最近上海警方不是还公布了一批名单吗
<ofan> 支持SSL的都可以加密
<dshbusiness> 我说的是聊天软件
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 皮筋有个gpg插件
<crose> 额
<XanaduNWH> ssl也有不安全的时候
<ofan> 至少暴力破是不可能的
<XanaduNWH> 和谐部门想劫持证书不需要暴力
<jyf1987> ssl是阿 你想 国家控制所有部门 连isp都控制着
<jyf1987> 你上网首先就要经过她
<dshbusiness> isp绝对被控制了
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: gpg暂时还是可以相信的
<jyf1987> 上次 cnnic不就可以合法的申请到证书来搞你么
<XanaduNWH> 只要控制国内顶级证书机构，劫持就很简单了
<ofan> 只要不装那些证书就可以
<dshbusiness> TM只要我电脑连开48小时以上谷歌之类的就上不去了
<XanaduNWH> ofan: 顶级证书机构不需要安装，默认信任
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 我觉得应该大家用私有的协议来通讯 不要用公有协议 因为大家都用那个协议 国家可以集中人力去破解那一个
<jyf1987> 如果每个人都自己搞一套 这样 gfw就不胜其扰了 她不可能为了我和 xx 两个人定的一个通讯协议 还成立个小组破解
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 加密协议这个东西，公开的才值得信任
<dshbusiness> 对，公开的才是安全的
<ugoubuntu> 要私有的和公有的共用
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 自己写的才值得信任 额公开的 你看不懂 还不是一样
<ofan> 已知的加密协议都是公开的
<gsau> 暴力破解不可能么？不是现在中国搞了个最快的超级电脑么？也不行？
<ofan> 源代码都可以得到
<dshbusiness> 自己写的安全性无法得到验证
<ofan> gsau: 不可能的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 数学这玩意，不是谁都能搞懂的
<jyf1987> 那没关系阿 关键是没有人专门针对你来破 你可以降低安全性
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 最简单的 我偏移个101bit 这个 gfw有啥办法？
<gsau> 是不是现在的证书用的是分解质数法的？
<jyf1987> 难道她挨个尝试偏移 找出我的加密？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 4096的gpg暂时应该还是破不了的
<ugoubuntu> 数学就是游戏嘛～关键是经常变更游戏规则
<dshbusiness> 目前没有任何一种加密系统是无条件安全的，所谓安全是说就算拿那台全球最快的电脑来破也要花很长时间，例如100000000000年
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那是对付gfw的，不是加密
<ofan> gsau: 就算被破了一次，下次提高密钥长度就可以了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 这只是暂时的嘛 md5不也牛么 还不是被王小云给搞了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 我就是要对付gfw 额
<dshbusiness> gfw比我们想象的要强大的多我感觉
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 但是如果每个人搞一个协议，很多应用都跑不起来了啊
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 如果 公安想对你采取强制了 不需要技术手段 直接抓你 上老虎凳 还怕你不给密码么？  要记住 人才是最弱的环节
<ofan> jyf1987: 那个不是  只是更容易制造md5冲突
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 翻墙做代理
<gsau> 不是传说中国有个女科学家研究了一种方法可以快速找出质数的方法么？
<XanaduNWH> gsau: 所谓的暴力破解一般只在字典式密码攻击时使用，穷举那种暴力破解几乎无解的。
<ofan> jyf1987: 从md5是根本无法得到hash前的明文的
<jyf1987> ofan: 一样的效果 能冒充你就行了 不用管原文
<dshbusiness> 有几次我每天早上6点左右上网，打开凤凰网竟然能够被直接重定向到一个叫做古城热线的网站
<nong_min> 好多传说.....
<dshbusiness> 我怀疑我现在看到的所有网页都是通过gfw的代理服务器来的
<gsau> dshbusiness:我觉得那是必然的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: jc没有那么多人手一个个地审
<gsau> 感觉现在最危险的地方就是最安全的
<dshbusiness> ofan: md5是特征码，不是加密，它可以表明信息未被篡改，但是其加密是单向的，不能还原
<gsau> 只要数据够多，不可能一个一个分析
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 如果她真的能动用超级电脑来暴力破你的密码 不如抓你去
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 要审，就要首先盯上
<jyf1987> 其实也简单 以后国家给发电脑
<ofan> dshbusiness: 我知道..  md5只是个hash算法，也不能完全保证信息的完整性
<widon_> 别人用UE写的代码我看起来很乱怎么办啊，用indent整理下更乱了。。
<jyf1987> 根本不搞加密
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 好主意
<dshbusiness> 我反正也不会传什么值得让他来抓我的信息，但是我就是觉得它在偷窥我很不爽
<jyf1987> isp都是她的
<jyf1987> 每个人的系统都一样 启动要用 身份证来登录
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 看谁捣鼓加密，理解抓人
<jyf1987> 家里有个刷身份证的机器 还可以对指纹 虹膜什么的
<wzssyqa> 立即
<gsau> 没事大家发些乱码，叫他们以为出了新的加密技术
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 对
<ofan> 现在流行用加密的密钥+明文passphrase来验证
<ofan> 安全性比较高
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 用 云系统 isp保证可以让你不掉线 所以可以用云
<wzssyqa> ofan: 呃，这不就是对称加密和非对称加密配合么，一直都是这么做的
<dshbusiness> 目前唯一可靠的我感觉还是对称加密，非对称的加密可以防止伪造，却不能防止偷窥
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 你弄上两对密钥不就行了
<ofan> 非对称加密计算量要大一些
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不过加密文本信息，那点计算量不是问题
<ofan> wzssyqa: 稍多一点就很慢
<jyf1987> 所以国内的云计算 我通通不用 太害怕了
<dshbusiness> 算了，我对这个不太有研究，我好像把它和数字签名搞混了……
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 本来和数字签名就是一回事
<ofan> wzssyqa: RSA加密几M的文本都需要好几分钟
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 一对密钥：一个公钥，一个私钥，
<dshbusiness> 哦，那两对密钥应该能够解决。
<wzssyqa> ofan: 你啥机器啊？386
<ofan> 私钥可以有多个
<ofan> wzssyqa: 你可以试试
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 要加密，就使用公钥加密这个数据
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 要签名就使用私钥加密
<dshbusiness> 明了
<dshbusiness> 还有就是不能让发送的信息通过某个服务器然后转发
<dshbusiness> 例如一般两人qq聊是a发送消息到qq服务器，qq服务器发送到b那里
<jyf1987> 诶 肉身出去才是王道
<dshbusiness> 要是能直接在ab间建立个加密的链接，直接传送就好了
<hata> lainme: irssi 的脚本放autorun以后还需要加/load perl 吗
<wzssyqa> ofan: 我这很快啊，9m多的，带压缩和加密一共3-4秒的样子
<ofan> wzssyqa: 这还快
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 经不经过服务器都是一样的
<lainme> hata: 不需要，下次启动就自动加载了。
<hata> lainme: 好
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你啥机器
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: t4200
<ofan> wzssyqa: 记得以前写过一个RSA-1024的加密速度很慢～
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 额
<wzssyqa> ofan: 我用的gpg
<ofan> 光密钥生成就好几秒
<wzssyqa> ofan: 2048的密钥
<dshbusiness> 是，不过明码传输如果没人窃听的话不经过服务器还是安全一层的
<wzssyqa> ofan: 生成密钥肯定慢啊
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 反正都是加密的，不怕那一点点
<jyf1987> 要生成密钥等找质数吧 这个肯定慢
<wzssyqa> 需要大量随机数
<ofan> wzssyqa: 不包括密钥生成..  反正跟aes,des比起来是慢N多
<jyf1987> 不要大质数么？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 那倒是
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 大质数使用的是质数表吧？
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 嗯……看来我的想法还是太简单了点……重点还是在加密上
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 要现算，那得到啥时候啊
<ofan> 不能的，用查表就歇菜了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那数字范围越大 越难找到大质数了
<ofan> wzssyqa: 都是产生随机数，然后筛选
<messi> jyf1987: 学数学的？
<jyf1987> messi: 没 我只是递推出来的
<jyf1987> 0-10 有好多质数  10-90就少了 100-900就又少了 好像是收敛的 但是我不会证明 这个得靠 lerosua
<lerosua> jyf1987: 质数查找没规律，要有，就没非对称加密了
<dshbusiness> 其实证明哥德巴赫猜想才是王道
<jyf1987> lerosua: 那用小质数行么
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 密钥分发是个问题
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 是问题也不是问题，如果是公钥的可以随便发，被盗了也没关系
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 可以直接骑着自行车拿着U盘，把公钥给他，然后复制着他的公钥回来
<dshbusiness> 因为公钥只拿来加密
<dshbusiness> 我说的对吧
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 你怎么知道你拿到的公钥的确是那一个人的？
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 要防止中间人攻击
<ofan> nnnd查质数分布的图片  出来一堆搞彩票的
<jyf1987> 反正我信奉的是 社交工程学的
<calebot> wzssyqa: chains of trust
<jyf1987> 人是最薄弱的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那叫社会工程
<calebot> wzssyqa: 没有 chain 的 PGP/GPG *完全* 不可信
<wzssyqa> calebot: 我们在讨论地下活动
<calebot> wzssyqa: 一样啊
<dshbusiness> 只要私钥不泄露就ok了，我感觉。通过信息验证，明文里加入特别验证信息。不过传播这个验证信息又成了麻烦事，只能说通过某种安全渠道了。
<wzssyqa> calebot: 两个人直接物理接头，交换公钥
<wzssyqa> calebot: 连chain都不能相信
<calebot> wzssyqa: chain 只是增加可信度
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 看来只能如此……物理接头交换公钥
<calebot> 本来就没有 100% 可信的
<ofan> 人也不可靠的  可能是双胞胎等
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 用非对称加密搞个聊天吧  加好友 就是互换公钥 额
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 嗯，皮筋有这么一个插件
<wzssyqa> 叫 pidgin-openpgp
<dshbusiness> 密钥分配……最大的难题
<ofan> 那个不就是SSL
<jyf1987> 恩
<calebot> 物理接头 也可以假冒啊
<dshbusiness> ssl是什么原理呢？证书？
<jyf1987> 对阿 派个特工化妆来跟你接头
<calebot> 社交工程++
<calebot> 社交工程无敌
<ugoubuntu> 还有二重体
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 或者提前将对方买通
<ofan> 物理接头很不可靠，不法分子派来一个漂亮MM 就歇菜了
<dshbusiness> calebot: 关键是我们只是防止偷听，jc不至于为了我们这些小角色动那么大肝火，搞个特工来
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 或者在你们接头的时候 抓住 呵呵
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 但派出所抓你去拷打一顿 成本并不高
<ugoubuntu> 最好加密能做到对方破解出错误的信息，还信以为真。
<wzssyqa> ugoubuntu: 这个似乎不可能
<ofan> ... 智能化加密
<ofan> 交给下一代了～
<dshbusiness> jyf1987: 嗯，有这个道理。其实加密的聊天工具我觉得并不难搞，没人搞这个我估计就是由于怕派出所请去喝茶
<ugoubuntu> 只是个想法
<wzssyqa> ugoubuntu: 光给假信息是不行的
<wzssyqa> ugoubuntu: 有是也要给一些价值不太高的真信息
<ofan> dshbusiness: 是没什么意义
<dshbusiness> 就像前段时间黑莓不是被多国禁止么，原因就是黑莓太安全了，导致本国zf都无法审查
<ofan> P民之间能有什么绝密信息
<calebot> http://xkcd.com/538/ # 真实世界的破解
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 你错了 恰巧是黑莓不安全  呵呵
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 怎讲？
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 那些政府跟黑莓做的局呢
<A_corner> jyf1987: 为什么？因为在黑莓的服务器上？
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你看现在基本都恢复黑莓的服务了 很显然是故意先夸大 让大家都以为黑莓安全 其实私底下在跟黑莓合作
<jyf1987> 真的安全的  它会给它恢复么？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 嗯，也对
<dshbusiness> jyf1987: 我看的凤凰网上说的，黑莓的邮件直接通过黑莓在哪（加拿大？）的服务器加密传送。导致多国政府限制
<jyf1987> 你看 google去了香港 可回来了？
<ugoubuntu> jyf1987: 有道理，说不定是重点对象。
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 凤凰是 cctv@hongkong
<dshbusiness> 后来凤凰网评论说：不能不安全，但也不能太安全
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 同意这个
<calebot> dshbusiness: 多国禁止没错，但很多国家都和黑莓签约取得资料了
<dshbusiness> calebot: 这是后来黑莓妥协造成的
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 我跟你说就是做局骗你们的
<wzssyqa> calebot: 黑莓才开始不是说，自己也解不开么，唉打自己脸了
<calebot> wzssyqa: 加密是解不开没错啊
<Warm_HUG>   但是呢？
<dshbusiness> jyf1987: 我只是打个比方。试想如果真的有人开发这么一个加密聊天软件，jc还不第一时间抓他
<calebot> 但是加密前是明文啊
<Warm_HUG> 罪名？
<hata> lainme: 搞好，thx
<ugoubuntu> 很奇怪，加密解不开，那么有什么意义？
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 参考pgp作者的当年遭遇
<ofan> dshbusiness: 怎么抓
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 你匿名发布哈 呵呵
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: pgp是解不开的？
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 再说了 你一旦发布了 就可以出国避难了
<dshbusiness> 罪名一抓一大把，任何人的屁股下面都有屎。就算没有，让他人间蒸发还是很容易的
<ofan> 代码往github上一推  就没事了
<jyf1987> dshbusiness: 你有这个觉悟就对了
 * NoIE 我恨IE。
<dshbusiness> 嗯，嘿嘿，我的思想觉悟还是很高的
<Warm_HUG> 只有火星才安全么？
<calebot> 在兲朝还要啥罪名…
<leos_ding> 谁知道怎么把anjuta默认选择的gtksourceview编辑器改成scintilla？
<dshbusiness> calebot: 不光是天朝，放美国我估计zf也要找麻烦
<calebot> dshbusiness: 这年头加密聊天软件很多啊
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: pgp作者当年不就被米国gov找了好几年麻烦么
<dshbusiness> calebot: 比如？
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 找呗，必然的，不知道那哥们有没有因此挂了？
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 没有
<calebot> dshbusiness: skype, gtalk
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 让他挂了，也没有用处了
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 软件已经大范围流传了
<jyf1987> 所以说 开源好阿 她挂了 你也没办法
<dshbusiness> calebot: 那你看看谷歌现在的麻烦就知道了……另外gtalk中文版不加密
<NoIE> 请问，是不是虚拟机运行Win98的性能没有运行WinXP的性能好？
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 为什么这样？
<dshbusiness> 去睡会觉，大家慢慢聊
<NoIE> wzssyqa: 我忘了，好象和仿真什么什么的有关。
<hata> For those who don't know, libpurple is the library used by Pidgin (and Adium, Finch, etc.), allowing BitlBee to connect to several instant messaging networks not currently supported by BitlBee (like Gadu Gadu and QQ), and adding features to current protocols that are currently not supported (like MSN status messages and file transfer support for most protocols).
<hata> 居然在bitlbee里面看到qq的身影
<happyaron> wzssyqa: win98会让cpu一直100%
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不是bug？
<lainme> hata: pidgin的，不过会锁账户就是了
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 难道对98使用仿真而不是模拟？
<NoIE> happyaron: 是这样的，我想找到在Linux下运行IE的备用方案。
<hata> lainme: 嗯
<happyaron> wzssyqa: win98设计的时候就是cpu永远满负荷通电
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦
<NoIE> happyaron: 我觉得，在虚拟机里运行 IE for XP 的方法有点。。。
<hata> lainme: 我只是觉得，qq果然臭名远播啊
<lainme> hata: 最新的版本有bug，msn好友状态永远offline，但live.cn的账户确实正常的。如果用msn最好用以前的版本
<NoIE> 我想试试，在虚拟机里运行 Win98 或者 WinNT 4.0 效果怎么样。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 皮筋又可以上校内
<wzssyqa> 了
<happyaron> NoIE: 那就真机装一个，用网银的时候就去
<Warm_HUG> nt还好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我早就在用了啊。
<Warm_HUG> 98不爽
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那是2.6
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 2.7开始有bug，现在修复了
<NoIE> happyaron: 呵呵，一直想装，但是一直没时间。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦。
<NoIE> 决定了，下载WinNT，作为IE的专用系统。（测试）
<calebot> NoIE: m$ 都 不支持 XP sp2 了
<calebot> NoIE: 这年头 nt/98 有啥用处？
<ofan> - -
<jyf1987> 大家都不用讨论了 等下 各地公安一起出动 按nick抓人 刚才参加讨论的 通通抓起来
<jyf1987> 咱们大家牢房里见
<happyaron> jyf1987: ofan 在，他那个同行没在
<happyaron> lol
<ofan> jyf1987: 原来你才是JC
<NoIE> calebot: 支持的话，照样被莫名其妙的软件改得面目全非，不支持的话，照样可以访问OnlyIE网站。支持不支持都一个样。
<jyf1987> happyaron: ofan只是个小角色而已
<happyaron> jyf1987: 可以向上传达信息
<jyf1987> happyaron: 权力不大
<hata> lainme: 你是指3.0？
<lainme> hata: 是的
<ofan> 谁知道reddit上的信息怎么订阅？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=302671
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - OpenFetion的一个有意思的BUG
<if_else> 各位，如何查看已经安装的软件包，谢谢
<NoIE> dpkg？
<messi> if_else: dpkg -L ;dpkg -l
<hata> lainme: minbif好像支持很多协议啊
<lainme> hata: 用libpurple的，bitlbee3.0的libpurple版也可以了
<if_else> messi: 兄台，谢谢
<messi> if_else: 祝英台在世？
<if_else> messi: 可有 apt 相关的命令，是不是 apt 功能比较弱，才有aptitude，谢谢
<Warm_HUG> 无事闲来扫扫ubuntu-cn的端口
<jyf1987> 可以将大家的nick都在google上搜索一遍 挖掘信息
<calebot> if_else: 因为各人口味不同所以有 aptitude
<if_else> calebot: 原来这样，谢谢兄台！
 * calebot 觉得 aptitude *超* 难用
<calebot> if_else: dpkg / apt frontend 不少种
<ofan> jyf1987: 能挖出一堆H网来
<jyf1987> ofan: hoho 可以挖出大家在各个地方的发言 分析出兴趣爱好 以及心理倾向
<if_else> 这样啊，可能用惯了 pacman 的一站式管理吧，谢谢了
<ofan> jyf1987: 我的貌似没有... 但是能搜出twitter的～  这个比较不爽
<jyf1987> ofan: 但是你还不是被我搜到了？
<calebot> 珍爱生命，常换马甲
<jyf1987> ofan: 你在 toplanguage里可是被我抓住的 hoho
<calebot> 上 H 网干嘛用常用 id 啊…
<jyf1987> 我从不上需要注册的h网 lol
<ofan> jyf1987: 那个无所谓，又不公开
<A_corner> jyf1987: 我除了IRC从来没用过这个nick = =
<jyf1987> ofan: 怎么不公开  google groups的发言可以被搜索到的
<A_corner> calebot: 有的需要注册或者回复才能查看附件之类的吧
<jyf1987> A_corner: 那就分析你在 irc里的log 看看有没有提到过 推广链接  邮箱 msn/gtalk什么的
<ofan> jyf1987: 用google首页能直接搜到？
<calebot> A_corner: 所以一站一马甲啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 本来就可以阿
<A_corner> jyf1987: 呵呵，这倒有可能
<calebot> 化身千万，分身无数
<ofan> jyf1987: 晕～  以后必须谨慎发言了
<jyf1987> A_corner: 所以你要连账户都分离
<calebot> 一站一马甲，一处一mail
<jyf1987> 而且你得让大脑可以多核思考 当你使用一个虚拟身份的时候 你就要把自己代入进去
<ofan> id 不能用特别另类的，否则一下就搜到了
<ofan> id和nick要区别开
<jyf1987> id 叫 张三
<jyf1987> 或者用 形容词 哈哈
<calebot> nick 也要常换
<jyf1987> 叫 happy就比 happyaron要保险多了
<calebot> 用不同 id 发言，用词及标点习惯也要换
<ofan> 感觉twitter上的nick必须要起个不同的..
<ofan> 太容易被搜到了
<jyf1987> 还要模拟性别
<calebot> jyf1987: 居然有人妖号？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没事
<jyf1987> calebot: 用人妖号去骗东西嘛 这不是常见的手法么
<ofan> Google帐号的 也能被直接搜到
<happyaron> jyf1987: 改天我叫jyfI987
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵
 * NoIE 我正在下载 NT 4.0 Workstation，我知道这样做不对。RMS 啊，请宽恕我。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 明知故犯 必须重惩
<hata> 涨价了，qq大战360那几天就涨得很
<hata> 打错
<jyf1987> qq 360都被李刚买通了 演戏给大伙看呢
<NoIE> 好象已经没多少人关注李刚了。
<t502> 涨价
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 因为大家的心都死了
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 还不如看热闹呢
<NoIE> wzssyqa: 说得对呀。。。
<t502> 生活成本涨了一倍
<ofan> 有没有订阅过reddit??
<calebot> t502: 娶老婆了？
<ofan> 有没有人订阅过reddit?
<ofan> 找了半天没看到个订阅的链接～
<t502> calebot: 要养家呵
<hata> 国外那些卖T-shirt的服务都是哪里提供的？
<calebot> hata: 到处都有卖T-shirt...
<hata> 网上服务和做软件网站那种
<messi> hata: T-shirt 大部分 made in china。自己作个logo，用那个啥印上去就行了。
<hata> ç±³in china
<widon_> iFvwm, Fvwm稳定不啊
<hata> 稳定
<t502> 印个啥？
<hata> t502: 像ubuntu那种
<t502> 印两个大大滴字 HX
<hata> 那种东西没有灵魂
<t502> 灵魂..
<wzssyqa> widon_: 一个窗口管理器，类似于gnome的这种玩意
<wzssyqa> widon_: 只有神才玩得了
<t502> wzssyqa: 那不是ee?
<calebot> ee == 神
<wzssyqa> t502: 嗯是啊，我在怀疑 windo 能不能玩得了
<hata> 你们误解fvwm啦
<wzssyqa> widon
<hata> 只是配置文件没有分开放，分开放就很容易懂
<widon_> wzssyqa, 啊。。。
<t502> 神的境界，fvwm
<widon_> wzssyqa, 有gnome了，为什么还要用fvwm啊
<ofan> 用fvwm的发截图看看桌面效果
<wzssyqa> widon_: 神说要有，就有了
<calebot> gnome不好用啊
<widon> calebot, 如果不稳定的话，还不如用gnome..
<Warm_HUG> edit
<t502> widon: fvwm != gnome
<hata> 话说gnome很稳定吧
<hata> 最不稳定是那个复合管理器
<widon> 我觉得fvwm也搞个标配，这样对于新手也好啊
<hata> widon: box-looks.org
<t502> 神玩的东西，普通人玩起来，那是要折腾滴
<widon> 算了我不玩了
<widon> 吓到了
<hata> box-look.org发错
<t502> 哎，ee会不会画个圈圈，阻州我~~~~
<hata> ee会划个脚本诅咒你
<heyang> #ubuntu-tw
<heyang> eeµ½µ×ÊÇÄĸöÉñ¡£¡£¡£
<^k^> heyang:say ee到底是哪个神。。。 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hata> ^k^ 原来这么强大的啊
<hata> heyang: 是台湾友人？
<ofan> 谁用fvwm  发个截图看看效果
<NoIE> http://www.chinaemail.com.cn/zixun/free/201011/56268.html
<wzssyqa> ofan: 他们网站上有截图的
<NoIE> QQ空间不支持360、不支持Firefox，他们还支持什么？
<ofan> 我看你们的截图～～
<t502> 哈图啊
<heyang> <^k^>I forgot...
<t502> NoIE: MS现在支持 firefox了吧
<ofan> fvwm的
<NoIE> 呵呵，是的。
<Warm_HUG> fvwm绝对不炫不好看
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 还好吧
<t502> http://fvwm-themes.sourceforge.net/screenshots/full/transparent.jpg
<hata> ofan: 那个。。fvwm+gnome panel的你感看吗
<leos_ding> jinjianxin: xaio xinxin ^
<hata> ofan: 那个。。fvwm+gnome panel的你感看吗
<ofan> hata 看看
<hata> 掉线了
<XanaduNWH> 虚拟终端透明这个看着很累啊，我曾经也很热衷于把虚拟终端搞成透明的，但是发现vi的时候五颜六色的很蛋疼
<gebjgd> t502: 难看
<hata> ofan: http://imagebin.org/122467
<gebjgd> t502: 不就一个破透明么。而且你那么喜欢xp阿？
<gebjgd> 忘了一件事情
<ofan> 官网的那几个没法看阿
<hata> 有没有人用chrome 开阴影后有残影
<ofan> hata: gtk主题？
<hata> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> fvwm有什么特效没有
<gebjgd> ofan: fvwm就是能实现你所有奇怪的功能的wm
<hata> ofan: 开个复合管理器就有特效，没玩者东西
<hata> 是啊
<Warm_HUG> 还有一小时，好想睡觉哦
<gebjgd> roylez: 恭喜主席重夺op宝座了。
<hata> 话说ee那个贴图软件可以直接截图就perfect了
<ofan> hata: 有什么样的特效
<XanaduNWH> http://imagebin.org/122468 俺也贴个桌面
<Warm_HUG> EE那家伙那么多脚本，用起来会不会很乱
<hata> 暂时我知道有分页，和最小化到桌面，和几个奇怪模块，也可以自己写，随便乱布局
<Warm_HUG> nautilus有个pastebin插件，可是从来都没好使过
<hata> Warm_HUG: 好像是啊
<Warm_HUG> 嗯那
<hata> ofan: 其实我只是为了方便转换窗口的位置和大小才选fvwm，这个我感觉最赞
<roylez> gebjgd: .
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 怎么会乱。。。
<Warm_HUG> 写那么多脚本，估计都记不住了
<hata> 感觉ee的键盘也是放满地雷的
<Warm_HUG> 好困，聊天，大家聊天
<cfy> ee的键盘？
<hata> 是啊，这么多脚本，相应的快捷键一定多
<Warm_HUG> 纠正 NOT ee，依依，和其他什么的，正确的称呼应该是EE
<cfy> Warm_HUG: why?
<vissible> 有没人遇到屏幕突然出现垂直的黑白相间条纹，然后死机
<Warm_HUG> 都说了ee是神之子嘛
<Warm_HUG> vissible: 你这应该比较少见，啥子显卡？
<vissible> Warm_HUG: 对，偶尔会这样。A卡3470
<Warm_HUG> 对A卡一点都不了解的路过
<iFvwm> 说啥
<hata> 说混蛋
<Warm_HUG> 你家的脚本是不是多的叫不出名字了
<Warm_HUG> 好困，扯扯
<iFvwm> 死家伙
<iFvwm> http://t.sina.com.cn/eexpress
<Warm_HUG> 估计这也是EE的脚本发的
<iFvwm> 说了一句
<Warm_HUG> ？哪句？
<hata> 你本人吗？
<finsky> 光驱坏了,没有U盘启动功能,电脑里只有一个linux系统,有一个windows的gho文件,有办法恢复windows吗?
<t502> gebjgd: 偶只是贴了图，应楼上X位，不代表我喜欢
<Warm_HUG> 啥图啊
<t502> 链接关于 神使用的
<ofan> 发现个mount的超cool功能
<t502> 真的想好看的，用 e17
<ofan> mount --bind
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> t502: e17不好用
<gebjgd> t502: 哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦
<happyaron> ofan: 你一定没搞过chroot
<ofan> happyaron: 没
<t502> ofan: 好看的往 往 都不好用，哈哈
<Warm_HUG> e17看着好舒服
<ofan> happyaron: 这招很帅阿.. 直接bind的了 而且可以跨分区bind
<t502> 哈皮 ...
<ofan> t502: 我用过，不爽，bug很多
<ofan> 文件夹和文件都可以   还要ln干啥
<t502> 偶也不喜欢那个东西，但实在是PL
<ofan> 也不怎么漂亮
<t502> 偶觉得还是蛮华丽的
<hata> 太3d了
<t502> 生命在于折腾
<wzlxx> t502, 在不？
<cwl> 怎么修改系统启动项
<cwl> 比如ssh服务
<t502> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx> 你的openbox下用的什么文件管理？？
<t502> pcmanfm
<ofan> cwl: sysv-rc-conf
<ofan> cwl: or chkconfig
<wzlxx> t502, 那个似乎复制的时候有点问题是吧？
<cwl> ofan: chkconfig会出错，很奇怪的
<ofan> cwl: 可能不兼容
<cwl> ofan: 那应该用什么
<t502> wzlxx: 我至今没有遇到过有啥问题
<ofan> cwl: ub现在用sysv那一套 貌似
<wzlxx> 发现gmrun比较不错
<wzlxx> 哈哈，推荐使用
<cwl> ofan:archlinux的rc.conf文件很简洁
<wzlxx> 复制有中文路径的时候有问题
<cwl> ubuntu有没有类似的
<ofan> cwl: 晕 你用arch?
<ofan> cwl: 用arch的自己手动改吧  哈哈～
<cwl> ofan:以前
<cwl> ofan: 现在回ubuntu了
<ofan> arch的启动比较另类
<wzlxx> 为什么不用arch了？？
<cwl> ofan: 不择疼了
<cwl> wzlxx你用arch?
<wzlxx> 是滴
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<cwl> wzlxx之前ubuntu?
<wzlxx> 嗯
<ofan> reddit真是个好东西阿～～
<cwl> arch软件很丰富，特别是AUR
<wzlxx> 就是啊，很好
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<ofan> aur的没保证
<wzlxx> 大家都用什么文件管理？
<cwl> 不过...发现ubuntu界面很有改观
<cwl> 忍不住，又回来了
<wzlxx> aur挺好的
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<ofan> 官方维护的又少
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 自动启动 ssh-agent 但是使用 ssh-add 时没有提示 私钥路径？何解，谢谢
<t502> 我是雅倩党
<wzlxx> 我要是有个笔记本我有用U了，但是俺偏偏台机
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<ofan> 一般先考虑abs的
<wzlxx> 换了一年了，没有什么问题
<MengXingHun> python 操作 ED2K hash ...面对
<hata> 笔记本还是xp好
<wzlxx> 用的我太安逸了，都想换了
<MengXingHun> MD4 需要修改什么呢？
<MengXingHun> ~
<cwl> wzlxx，问题是完全没有，但是新鲜感也没了
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<wzlxx> 用哪个linux都一样
<t502> 偶的本本装着也没啥问题啊，也没见费电的现象
<wzlxx> 没有区别了
<wzlxx> 本本用U好看啊
<wzlxx> 俺的台机用什么都不好看就用了arch了
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<ofan> if_else: 默认的添加~/.ssh/id_{rsa,dsa}之类的
<wzlxx> 我的thunar老是给我自己建立一个desktop文件夹，郁闷的我啊
<wzlxx> 我又不用
<t502> desktop文件甲？这么像 win?
<wzlxx> 不是啊
<wzlxx> 名字似乎就这个，哈哈
<wzlxx> pcmanfm没有复制问题？？？
<if_else> ofan: 我的 私密是放在 .ssh/username/文件下面的。在 config 里面定义的alias路径
<t502> wzlxx: 你说啥复制问题？比如？
<ofan> if_else: 你ssh-add干嘛？
<wzlxx> 复制有中文路径的文件
<t502> 晕，没有过
<if_else> ofan: 链接服务器，不需要重复输入密码？
<t502> 那是你 utf的问题吧，
<if_else> ofan: 我用 -t 指定路径，提示Invalid lifetime
<wzlxx> t502, 你说系统语言？
<t502> 是不是从 ntfs复制到 home有这个问题？
<cwl> 怎么修改grub.cfg
<cwl> 变化太大了
<wzlxx> LANG=en_US.utf8
<ofan> if_else: -t是设置lifetime阿
<cwl> 我添加 menuentry "Win XP" { ...
<cwl> 开机都没增加这个菜单
<cwl> 每次都得手动启动XP
<wzlxx> 改下grub啊
<cwl> wzlxx，grub2了
<cwl> 不会改
<wzlxx> 啊
<t502> 没吧，如果要是从 ntfs 复制到 home 应该是 ntfs 挂载时的问题吧，直接 mount cp 有问题吗？
<if_else> ofan: 蛋痛，看错了，不好意思
<wzlxx> 我还是0.97呢
<ofan> if_else: np~~
<t502> 0.97 good
<if_else> ofan: 网上的示例，在 ssh-add 后有文件路径提示的？为何不一样？
<wzlxx> pcmanfm-svn版本的不知道有没有这个问题
<wzlxx> 我的ntfs都是自己挂载的
<ofan> if_else: 默认是~/.ssh/id_...的  home目录不一样把
<wzlxx> ofan, kde的FC也很不错啊，哈哈
<t502> 我用的是 PCManFM 0.9.7
<ofan> wzlxx: what？
<t502> 没有遇见过你所说的中文复制问题
<if_else> ofan :我之前在 arch 下面记得好像也有自动提示的，难道俺又记错了！
<wzlxx> fc啊
<wzlxx> 很好
<ofan> wzlxx: fc是啥
<ofan> if_else: man ssh-add看下
<wzlxx> fedora
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，sftp 下面的用 get file ~ 后怎么在 ~ 下面没有啊
<MengXingHun> FC 是Fedora
<Warm_HUG> core
<ofan> if_else: '~'在你的bash里直接被转意成家目录了吧，跟ssh连的不一样
<Warm_HUG> 也可以是full circle
<if_else> ofan: 我在 HOME 下面找不到刚下载的文件啊？谢谢
<wzlxx> gmrun推荐用ob的兄弟用下，嘿嘿
 * holymelon 大家好 
<holymelon> 没人啊
<ofan> if_else: 查了下 是get remote local吧  两个参数
<holymelon> ubuntu 有没有什么软件向迅雷一样
<holymelon> anybody here?
<wzlxx> t502, 现在的pc貌似都是0.9.8的
<wzlxx> t502, 你用的是哪里的源？
<wzlxx> 北交大的？
<if_else> ofan: 谢谢，兄台了！
<t502> USA那个，
<wzlxx> 发来看看
<wzlxx> 今天北交大的有点问题
<if_else> ofan: 用用 ~/filename ？，不能使用目录？
<gebjgd> 情侣吵架 女子一屁股坐死男友
<t502> arhclinux.org 那个
<wzlxx> ftp？
<t502> 嗯
<wzlxx> 哦
<if_else> t502: sftp‘
<t502> 哈？
<wzlxx> thunar个头比pcmanfm
<wzlxx> DA
<ofan> if_else: 这个我还不知道嘿～  不熟悉ftp命令
<t502> 偶也不熟 ftp命令，
<wzlxx> ofan, 你不也是openbox吗？嘿嘿/用的什么文件管理？？
<if_else> ofan: 谢谢，了，兄台！
<ofan> wzlxx: 我不是.. 我用的gnome..  以前用过openbox,用的pcmanfm
<wzlxx> 哦
<gebjgd> wzlxx: thunar
<t502> 你们不觉得麻烦的话，可以用 rox
<wzlxx> OK
<wzlxx> 我现在也是thunar
<t502> thunar大
<if_else> 各位兄台，gnome 可否实现 鼠标中键 进行标题栏收缩窗口操作，谢谢
<gebjgd> wzlxx: thunar无敌了。功能强大
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 啥都支持
<wzlxx> 就是啊，不过老是给我建文件夹
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 什么文件夹？
<wzlxx> desktop
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 我这里没有
<wzlxx> 不知道
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 2台都是用的thunar
<wzlxx> 我没有用桌面图标那些
<NoIE> if_else: 找了一下，不行，改用Compiz试试。
<gebjgd> wzlxx: openbox用什么桌面图标
<wzlxx> rox可以啊
<wzlxx> 但我没，感觉没什么用
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 不好看
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 来个wbar就行了
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 要什么图标阿
<wzlxx> 有wbar但也没用，哈哈
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 直接gmrun，哈哈
<if_else> NoIE: 用 compiz 实现的话要设置那个选项？谢谢
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 很少用
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 有pipemenu
<wzlxx> 没有用过，怎样/
<NoIE> if_else: 其实不是Compiz
<NoIE> 是Emerald。
<if_else> 我使用 gnome 的keyboard shortcuts 定义xterm启动终端的默认目录是 / 而不是 HOME ？
<NoIE> 先要安装Emerald，再Compiz里启用他。
<NoIE> 找一个Emerald主题，然后修改。
<t502> 有pipemenu，这个不错
<gebjgd> wzlxx: wiki
<gebjgd> wzlxx: arch wiki
<wzlxx> OK
<if_else> NoIE: 在 window perferences 里面有shade 选项，但是只能使用双击标题栏，蛋痛！
<NoIE> if_else: 那个好像也不行。
<NoIE> if_else: 我投降了。
<wzlxx> 名字是什么？
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 名字呢？就是这个？
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 没有找到
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 看openbox那部分
<wzlxx> 哦
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 莫非我火星了？没有找到
<wzlxx> dmenu？？
<t502> wzlxx: 啥东西火星了？
<wzlxx> t502, 没有找到pipemenu
<gebjgd> wzlxx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox#Pipe_menus
<t502> 看 openbox 的官网就有啊
<hata> 没压力
<hata> 发错
<wzlxx> gfrog, 汗，之前我看的是中文的
<gfrog> wzlxx, lol
<roylez> http://cnbeta.com/articles/126390.htm
<wzlxx> gfrog, 那个是生成菜单的？
<gfrog> wzlxx, lol
<wzlxx> gfrog, 你的X都是配置了什么啊？
<gfrog> wzlxx, lol
<XwinX> iFvwm: echo
<jinghua> totem--pps 又能用了：）
<wzlxx> pps有外壳了已经
<jinghua> 嗯，
<jinghua> 就从新的 ppstream 客户遄找到了账号密码。：D
<XwinX> jinghua: echo
<holymelon_> 大家好
<holymelon_> 有人吗
<holymelon> ½ñÌìûÈË
<^k^> holymelon:say 今天没人 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
 * holymelon  ÓÐÈËÂð
<^k^> holymelon:say ACTION 有人吗 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<holymelon> holle
<wzlxx> holymelon, hello
 * t502 hello
<wzlxx> t502, openbox如何让一个程序启动默认永远在最上面
<t502> wzlxx:你那个不能复制中文的pcmanfm的问题,http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=299376
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - PcManFM无法移动名字包含中文的文件的问题
<t502> wzlxx: 配 rc.xml,手头没，具体要自已看一下
<wzlxx> thx ^k^  &&  t502
<wzlxx> 哦，我想让gmrun在最上面，很喜欢这个东东，哈哈
<t502> 像 android
<Use-Firefox> cfy: main() { printf(&unix["\021%six\012\0"], (unix)["have"] + "fun" - 0x60); }  // 很有意思。
<Use-Firefox> ● ./a.out
<Use-Firefox> unix
<Use-Firefox> tlcr: 5
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> Use-Firefox: :)
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 想知道么？
<MaskRay> #define unix 1
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> MaskRay: ho,no.......
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么知道的？
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 在哪里定义的？我想知道，我只是知道有这么个定义。
<wzlxx> 有人折腾过awesome吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也只知道有这个定义
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<ofan> 这哪里的代码
<cfy> ofan: ioccc的代码，那个谁写的
<ofan> 人肉结果比较困难 - -
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看过 C专家编程？
<MaskRay> cfy: 被发现了
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵
<atcho> blue。。。
<Use-Firefox> 17:43 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: waxPy, NoIE, finsky, lkk-, wzssyqa
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 输出unix
<netsnail> 这几天QQ全部离线了
<netsnail> pidgin怎么回事
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 嗯？怎么了？.
<cfy> 谁看过蝴蝶效应三？
<gebjgd> 第1部：七尺男惨遭毒手变侏儒 痴情女真情不变仍同居——名侦探柯南。 第2部：无耻幼童整日胡言乱语，终日猥(hx)亵年长女性为乐——蜡笔小新 第3部：销魂！白衣女子玩弄五男生一生! ——圣斗士星矢。 第13部：惊！恶母杀女未遂，奇！尸变终成眷侣——白雪公主 第14部：每集女主角都被抓走，每集男主角都被射出去——恐龙特急克塞号
<gebjgd> 。 第12部：顽皮小孩虐杀珍惜动物遭报复命丧黄泉——哪吒闹海 第11部：反复变性为哪般？花季少男的心酸情史——乱码1/2 第5部：自强不息！无指少年科技创新搞发明——机器猫
<gebjgd> 第4部：孩子脑积水，父亲脑萎缩 残障父子快乐生活——大头儿子小头爸爸。 第8部：耸人听闻！近视少女人头分离！——阿拉蕾。 第10部：两少年人穷志不短，仅着内裤环游世界——海尔兄弟。 第15部：震惊!拆迁办频繁光顾东京!——奥特曼 第 6部：亲生父母竟成禽兽，未成年少女被迫麦身洗浴中心——千与千寻 第19部：八名坦胸露乳的男
<gebjgd> 子欺负一个穿着暴露的女子——葫芦娃
<cfy> @_@
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> ...
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我没犯错误吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 刷屏
<t502> 问下，现在有啥好的 irc聊天室？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 。。。。。。。
<happyaron> t502: #ubuntu
<gebjgd> happyaron: 是内容太丰富
<t502> 哈皮:有中文的休闲聊天类的吗？除了本频道
<gebjgd> t502: 有
<cfy> touparx: #perl
<happyaron> t502: #ubuntu-cn-ot 但是几乎没人
<gebjgd> t502: 有情色聊天室 263
<t502> 263的？
<t502> 263的现在还存在啊
<gebjgd> t502: 华人聚集地 icq.irc
<t502> 服务器地址是多少，能发现不
<gebjgd> t502: 问blueghost 和 Mengxinghui
<MengXingHun> humm?
<gebjgd> MengXingHun: 告诉t502 那个华人聊天频道
<gebjgd> MengXingHun: 还有263的地址
<pys8302> ubuntu one能不能理解为网盘？？？
<t502> gebjgd: 偶找到了
<iIE> gebjgd: 请问archlinux的U盘如何制作（用extlinux制作）
<iIE> gebjgd: 安装盘
<MengXingHun> gebjgd ：  irc://irc.icq.com/chinese
<gebjgd> iIE: 没做过U盘，安装好了，DD过去
<gebjgd> iIE: arch放到u盘上不太适合
<xmzgtx> 我觉得ubuntu one就像是金山快盘
<cqpx_> iIE: 安装盘吗？dd
<iIE> gebjgd: 我把它弄上去之后ramfs
<cqpx_> iIE: 直接dd引导
<t502> 263的人气太低了
<pys8302>  xmzgtx:金山快盘？？
<iIE> cqpx_: 对，但是dd把分区表什么全部破坏了
<iIE> cqpx_: 我要extlinux做一个引导LiveCD的方法
<iIE> cqpx_: 我用类似制作Debian启动U盘的方法制作了一个，结果启动到ramfs #就没有下文了
<cqpx_> iIE: dd if=archlinux-XXX.iso of=/dev/sdX
<iIE> cqpx: 我不是说不要dd?
<cqpx> iIE: 这样就把安装盘弄到u盘上了
<iIE> cqpx: 这样把分区表彻底破坏了
<cqpx> iIE: 你要做arch的LiveCD？
<iIE> cqpx: 安装盘+LiveCD
<cqpx> iIE: 那你慢慢琢磨...
<xmzgtx> pys8302:将本地文件和网盘里的文件同步
<gebjgd> iIE: ??什么叫安装盘加 live cd?
<cqpx> iIE: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Building_a_Live_CD
<pys8302> xmzgtx:我也是这样认为的
<iIE> cqpx: gebjgd 我划出了一块分区给安装盘
<gebjgd> iIE: 就是既可以用来安装，也可以使用？
<gebjgd> iIE: 你去看看archbang
<iIE> gebjgd: Arch原来的安装盘足以使用
<pys8302> ubuntu one云的意义在哪里
<iIE> gebjgd: 就是我没有办法弄到U盘上面去
<cqpx> iIE: 对，ArchBang就是live版
<quanru> 在未来
<pys8302> quanru: :-D
<xmzgtx> :-)
<iIE> cqpx: archlinux的安装盘就是LiveCD吧?是启动Linux之后手动敲安装指令的哦
<quanru> 怎么从/home下分出一个分区安装fedora
<cqpx> iIE: 那只是安装盘，你不能直接startx，ArchBang引导之后直接就可以进X win
<iIE> cqpx: 不需要startx
<iIE> cqpx: 只要有vi和chroot,这两个那里面好像都有
<cece> 被占领了 lol
<cqpx> iIE: 那你的u盘用什么引导
<iIE> cqpx: 我的电脑能U盘引导，现在用Debian的extlinux，不是grub
<gebjgd> iIE: 我是dd过去的
<iIE> gebjgd: dd过去也重写了分区表
<gebjgd> iIE: 优盘是空的，随便写阿
<cqpx> iIE: 直接把光盘的文件拷过去，然后修改extlinux的引导参数
<cqpx> iIE: 不知道行不行。。你可以试试。。
<iIE> cqpx: 我复制了isolinux/isolinux.cfg作为extlinux.conf,但是好像有2个地方语法不同，一个是不支持vesa*.c32,另外是IPAPPEND 0在debian的extlinux里面不支持
<cqpx> iIE: 我搞不懂了...good luck
<iIE> cqpx: 我把那些行全部删除，然后启动，但是启动得到的不是我往常Arch安装盘那样，前面那个变成了ramfs # (PS1 = ramfs),而且是sh不是bash,bash好像不支持
<gebjgd> iIE: 高手阿， 我连extlinux都没听过
<gebjgd> iIE: 赞，狂赞
<ofan> iIE: 根目录没挂载上
<pys8302> 今晚的话题是什么？？？
<iIE> ofan: 礼拜五再说了
<iIE> ofan: arch的kernel里面似乎比较全，所以我打算用arch做LiveCD,然后把一些必须的文件拷贝进去，可以同时做Debian(debootstrap),Gentoo(stage3)之类的安装盘
<pys8302> 你们用 pidgin一般上哪些聊天工具，如QQ IRC？？还有哪些
<pys8302> 你们用 pidgin一般上哪些聊天工具，如QQ IRC？？还有哪些
<gebjgd> pys8302: icq yahoo msn gtalk
<pys8302> gebjgd:你可真多
<gebjgd> pys8302: irc用xchat， qq用webqq
<gebjgd> pys8302: 一般
<crose> pys8302: icq yahoo msn
<hata> marlin 好用不
<crose> gtalk好玩么
<pys8302> gtalk是不是GOOGLE的
<pys8302> gtalk好像性质和SKYPE一样，不过他在网页里
<iIE> ofan: arch的通用内核比较全，是吧？
<cece> 一切只以锻炼个人技术为目的的高射炮打蚊子的项目，管理者要坚决制止
<flh>  `
<pys8302> cece:高射炮打蚊子是？？
<ofan> iIE: 进ramfs 就说明连root都没挂载上
<ofan> iIE: arch不了解
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/09/0728212&from=rss
<cece> pys8302: lol
<pys8302> cece: 你说的我还要搜一下才能回你
<pys8302> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> pys8302: pidgin => icq, qq, msn, googletalk, twitter
<ofan> iIE: 看错误信息吧
<pys8302> alvin_rxg:能上特推
<cece> pys8302: 不信哦
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 美少女
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: msn....
<pys8302> twitter在我印象里被河蟹了
<crose> 墙外的风景啊……
<pys8302> twitter不能出去注册啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这边很多人都称之为：摸死你……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。
<cece> pys8302: 墙内风景更美好，只是易碎
<crose> bmw；msn
<gebjgd> cece: 墙内风景毒好啊
<pys8302> cece: 是吗，要看美剧就悲剧了
<gebjgd> pys8302: 笨 pps阿
<gebjgd> pys8302: 你太土了
<pys8302>  gebjgd:没有熟女镇
<gebjgd> pys8302: 全名？
<pys8302>  gebjgd:熟女镇
<gebjgd> pys8302: 原名
<cece> gebjgd: 穿越了就像改用linux, 更加清楚明白
<cece> pys8302: sohu很不错，pps ,pplive都可以看了
<pys8302> gebjgd:不知，中文这样叫
<pys8302> cece:搜狐？？
<cece> pys8302: tv.sohu.com
<gebjgd> pys8302: ......
<pys8302> gebjgd:我也讨厌自己，E文没学好］
<gebjgd> pys8302: pps上有
<pys8302> gebjgd:UBUNTU 上有PPS？？？
<gebjgd> pys8302: 当然了
<windyeagle>  /topic
<gebjgd> pys8302: 你太穿越了
<pys8302> gebjgd:有没广告的，哈哈
<gebjgd> pys8302: 没广告
<gebjgd> pys8302: 自己看去吧
<pys8302> THANKS
<flh> gebjgd: 问下：win98最大能支持多少大的内存？
<iIE> ofan: 我对LiveCD没有研究，连/从哪里挂载都不知道。我听说是嵌入内核镜像的？
<gebjgd> flh: 我又不是微软的
<iIE> 应该是4G吧?
<pys8302> WIN98那时没有4G的吧，所以
<alvin_rxg> 4G.... win98 有 64位？
<crose> 2G吧……
<iIE> 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff 不就是4G?
<cece> 98都是64M内存吗
<alvin_rxg> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/333688.html
<iIE> 2G只不过是用户空间，还有2G内核空间
<happyaron> cece: 扯
<flh> iIE: 不可能，目前只有win服务器的才大于4g
<alvin_rxg> flh: http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/333688.html
<happyaron> cece: 98我用过128M。。。
<iIE> flh: 大于4G不支持，4G是理论上限
<touparx> cfy: #perl?
<crose> 98是16位/32位混搭的吧
<cece> happyaron: 怀念那时候根本不卡
<happyaron> ...
<pys8302> cece:ME TOO
<iIE> 另外说一下，Windows98的内核是16-Bit
<crose> cece:但经常死机……
<gebjgd> 你们好怀旧阿
<cece> crose: 蓝屏是必须的，会重装的是高手
<gebjgd> 当时我对98的印象是相当的不好
<ofan> iIE: 这个不清楚～  但有的是自己打包内核的，把所有东西都载入到内存里
<touparx> 大家有没用mutt的？请教个问题，为啥fetchmail都收到邮件了，mutt里还是空白的？
<cece> gebjgd: 那时候你还是正太
<pys8302> gebjgd:WIN7呢？
<gebjgd> cece: 是，98可是我拥有的电脑的第一个os
<gebjgd> pys8302: win7慢
<happyaron> touparx: 目录不对呗
<iIE> Windows98极其不稳定
<gebjgd> pys8302: 装完了很快，装多了东西，越用越慢
<gebjgd> iIE: 那个时候为了打游戏，98不错了
<ilazy> :-D
<cece> gebjgd: 真有钱，我在网吧度过了95-vista的日子
<ilazy> ge
<iIE> Windows98是一个支离破碎的东西
<ilazy> gebjgd: XD
<gebjgd> cece: 计算机系
<gebjgd> cece: 能没电脑么
<gebjgd> cece: 搞笑
<iIE> 16-bit,32-bit混合，又是单用户
<pys8302> gebjgd: WIN7连我的USB声卡都不支持，所以我也不支持WIN7
<cece> gebjgd: 我同学本部计算机系大四才有电脑
<crose>  iIE:基于dos就那熊样:P
<iIE> Windows98有个惨痛的教训，叫做CIH
<crose> pys8302:你独立声卡？
<pys8302> iIE:CIH蛮厉害吗？？
<gebjgd> cece: 根本不行
<gebjgd> cece: 课设你就做不过来
<pys8302> crose:YES，USB 供电的
<cece> gebjgd: 学校有机房，申请管理员
<gebjgd> cece: 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> cece: 流氓
<happyaron> pys8302: CIH很厉害
<crose>  pys8302: 没驱动是必须的……
<nikerlong> CIH病毒据说可以把硬件都损坏的？
<crose> pys8302:CIH改变了大多数人对病毒的认识
<pys8302> happyaron:可惜没赶上CIH
<crose> CIH会重写bios
<cece> pys8302: 难道你当时萝莉？
<gebjgd> 从来没被病毒搞过的人路过
<ofan> 台湾人写的
<pys8302>  cece:我 正太
<nikerlong> 我以前用XP时就遭遇过
<pys8302> ofan:不知那人现在在哪？？
<cece> xp是标配128的年代
<crose> 在发作前一天改日期，过了再改回来:P
<xmzgtx> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<crose> pys8302: 那人被抓了起来，结果好像没判又放了
<iIE> CIH无法感染NT,NT里面如果设计出来类似病毒危害也没有那么大（当时），因为当时使用NT的人基本上都知道要有严格的权限管理，到了XP虽然有这种机制，但是基本上是鸡肋了——所有人用Administrators
<cece> 丰田汽车首席工程师竹内先生近日公布了最新研发的混合动力方案iGlue系统，与之前油电混合不同，iGlue在车头设计了大功率电磁铁，开启系统后可以悄悄吸附在行进的前车尾部，实现关闭发动机行驶，从而大幅降低本车的油耗与排放
<pys8302> 我在08年遇到的病毒好多，所以那时装系统就会了，还要谢谢他
<crose> 陈盈豪好象是这个名字
<pys8302> crose: 呵呵］
<pys8302> 陳盈豪（1975年－），台灣的電腦技術鬼才，CIH病毒始創人。CIH是他高中時，自己取的英文名字
<touparx> happyaron: 目录不对？
<pys8302> 70后
<crose> 是啊:P
<pys8302> 可惜CIH 爱虫那时都没经历过，唉
<crose> pys8302: ……
<crose> 发作了就不好玩了……
<pys8302> 到我装电脑时那时系统都免疫了
<cece> pys8302: 把主板拿出来喝点咖啡就感受了
<pys8302> crose:就是有点遗憾啊
<crose> XP也有有名的啊，震荡波还是冲击波之类的神马玩意的:P
<crose> 我记得是发作后的那天从新闻联播上看到的
<pys8302> crose:你有没被熊猫烧香过？？
<crose> 没有
<crose> 我们学校有
<crose> 有个机房里现在还有，他们都不管管的:P
<nikerlong> 学校的网管太水了
<nikerlong> 只管钱的
<crose> 哈哈
<pys8302> crose:他们是在钓鱼
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126578.htm
<pys8302> 拿得起，放得下，继续你的生活
<crose> 75%的人承认他们有不良的手机使用习惯，不过只有18%对此有羞愧感
<crose> 不良的习惯是？
<ofan> 一般都会去捞
<doloers> 请问
<edison0354> crose: 不知道
<pys8302> 他们那里干净，所以捞
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126580.htm
<doloers> texlive2010用ftp安装好之后，却用不了？
<ofan> Ubuntu 11.04发布日期确定 开发日程表一览
<pys8302> Ubuntu现在有点商业化了
<doloers> 提示latex尚未安装，请问是怎么回事？
<ofan> Ubuntu 11.04的默认用户界面将采用Ubuntu 10.10上网本中首次应用的用户界面Unity，取代GNOME Shell。
<crose> Alpha 1,2010年12月2日；
<crose> 不是吧……
<crose> 我装了上网本版的卡的要死……
<crose> 难道我的老本还赶不上上网本了……:'(
<doloers> 请问texlive的正确安装方法是什么？
<cqpx> doloers: sudo pacman -S texlive-core
<lainme> doloers: ubuntu是apt-get install
<alvin_rxg> cqpx: only core ?...
<doloers> apt-get 安装的是2009的
<gebjgd> cqpx: texlive-most
<doloers> 下了install-tl安装了2010，却用不了
<flh> 囧     五笔咋弄？
<pys8302> flh:不是吧
<lainme> fcitx怎么不退出重新载入配置
<doloers> 请问，是不是用install-tl文件安装后还缺少什么配置么？
<MengXingHun>  lainme: pkill fcitx
<flh> lainme: pkill fcitx  && fcitx
<lainme> MengXingHun: flh 必须重启fcitx么
<flh> lainme: 我感觉错了，
<MengXingHun> 载入配置这样可以的。
<edison0354> lainme: ctrl
<pys8302> flh: 装ibus-table-wubi
<edison0354> lainme: ctrl+5
<edison0354> lainme: 还是ctrl+3来着，记不清了
<NoIE> 我装了 NT 4.0 了，风驰电掣。
<lainme> edison0354: ctrl+5，不过似乎没起作用
<edison0354> lainme: 最新版的话我是可以的，状态条会先消失下，然后回来就好了
<doloers> NoIE： NT4.0是什么？
<NoIE> doloers: Windows NT 4.0 。
<NoIE> 哈哈，NT 4.0 的 IE 浏览器打不开谷哥的主页。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<blueghost> 如何启动另一个 x
<blueghost> 如何启动另一个 x
<blueghost> 儿子等着
<blueghost> 我在 openbox 中不知道怎么切换另一个用户
<blueghost> 如何启动另一个 x
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: tty or terminal:  X -ac -noreset :2
<edison0354> blueghost: 儿子？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: tty or terminal:  X -ac -noreset :1
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: tty or terminal:  X -ac -noreset :3
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是 startx 吗
<pys8302> 为了获得在洛杉矶地区kiis-fm电台第102个呼入者的奖励——保时捷944 s2跑车，Kevin Poulsen控制了整个地区的电话系统，以确保他是第102个呼入者。最终，他如愿以偿获得跑车并为此入狱三年。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 估计你当前 X 编号是0，那你可以在 冒号后面用 :1 :2 :3
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: startx -- :1
<blueghost> 哦
<pys8302> 这人真。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 我这样 startx 0:1 不行的吗
<alvin_rxg> 0:1 ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我试过 startx :1
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) -- 这个是什么意思
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在行了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) -- 这个是什么意思
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 最好加上 -ac -noreset
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚……
<blueghost> ....
<flh> blueghost: 那么多x有何用？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我试过 startx :1 不行， 加了 -- 就行了
<blueghost> flh:) 我儿子要登录他的呢
<pityonline> 神这会儿没在啊？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: --  的意思，man里边有
<blueghost> flh:) 我不想退出我的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 推荐你还是退出，两个 X 同时开一般都不流畅
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我懂英文 就好了
<NoIE> 现在，NT 4.0 只占用 18M内存，比Firefox还省地方。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你还是期待下 gnome 3 吧，任务管理
<cwl> 什么是NT4.0
<cwl> a
<cwl> a
 * pityonline 请问一下文件名乱码应该用什么转码？
<cwl> o
<NoIE> Windows NT 4.0 。
<flh> blueghost: 最后成功的命令，打我看看：
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不用 gnome 3， 期待也期待 kde 5
<cwl> a
<edison0354> NoIE: chromium的内存占用让所有操作系统汗颜
<cwl> a
<blueghost> flh:) startx -- :1
<NoIE> 现在我想给NT安装IE6.0，但是问题来了。
<edison0354> blueghost: 期待MAC OSX Lion
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 搜索下 gnome 3 pooper
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你会喜欢这东西的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢了。 我儿子闹着要用电脑了
<NoIE> NT自带的IE打不开任何现有的网站。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我准备有时间自己做 wm
 * pityonline 请问一下文件名乱码应该用什么转码？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 最好 startx -ac -noreset -- :1
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 暂时先这样， 儿子开始不耐烦了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 最好加上那两个参数，为了安全
<ofan> pityonline: rename
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<pityonline> ofan: …… 注意，不是改名，是编码转换
<edison0354> 我不怕过光棍节。 我怕我喜欢的人不过光棍节
<ofan> pityonline: 先获取名字 转换  改名
<pityonline> ofan: 可以获取名字
<flh> blueghost: 我也试了下，还真行。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想自己 实现。 怎么 他的想法和我的相似。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ...
<alvin_rxg> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/105190.htm
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/105190.htm
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 肯定是 gnome 通过 黑客侵占我的大脑，偷取我的 idea
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<caleb-> pityonline: ls 有个选项，再 iconv
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他们年初就有这想法了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在说了。 儿子抢电脑了
<caleb-> pityonline: 改名就用 convmv
<pityonline> caleb-: ls用哪个选项？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道啊
<blueghost> 再说，我儿子 闹了
<caleb-> pityonline: ls -N
<pityonline> caleb-: 与 ls 显示一样
<caleb-> pityonline: ls --show-control-chars
<pityonline> caleb-: 好像用 convmv 就可以了，但目前可以显示转换后的文件名，没有实际转换
<caleb-> pityonline: 用 convmv 一劳永逸
<pityonline> caleb-: 用那个长选项，回显还是乱码，不过不一样了
<caleb-> pityonline: --show-control-chars 之后要自己 iconv
<ffei_> 有没有人在？
<pityonline> caleb-: o
<pityonline> --notest Needed to actually rename the files. By default convmv will just print what it wants to do.
<ffei_> 那个，问一下，skype，最新版的，为什么在语音聊天时会掉线啊？
<pityonline> caleb-: 哈哈，原来是这样
<pityonline> caleb-: convmv rocks！THX！
<cwl> 没人？
<ffei_> 有，，，
<cwl> 刚刚还热闹来这
<ffei_> 我还有问题呢
<ffei_> 就是没人理我
<cwl> empathy主题好靓
<cwl> 你问什么问题？
<edison0354> cwl: 还不错
<flyhaze> 大家好
<pocoyo> flyhaze: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<srdgame> :-)
<doloers> 放弃了，用apt-get install texlive-*装了
<flyhaze> 我的xchat好像不支持中文啊，有谁知道怎么弄吗
<cwl> 选项，编码，UTF-8
<MengXingHun> flyhaze ：编码
<cwl> 一般是这样
<flh> flyhaze: 我是一安装就成了
<flyhaze> ok,谢谢大家
<MengXingHun> flyhaze  /topic   这里一般有说明是什么编码。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我按你的方法，在另一个窗口开了pps电视，吵死了，怎么pkill不掉电视？
<alvin_rxg> flh: ???
<flh> alvin_rxg: 好了好了，
<flh> alvin_rxg: 两个x窗口，软件运行可以pk掉另外的窗口
<flyhaze> 再请教一下，我在xchat2里面没看到设置编码的地方啊？
<son> alvin_rxg,
<son> 想看看我儿子的大作吗
<pocoyo> 请问一下 network-manager能够改 mac地址么 ？
<heiher> pocoyo: 好像有那么一个设置，有没有效果不知。
<heiher> 有人熟悉XMPP吗?
<pocoyo> heiher: 没效果。。。
<pocoyo> heiher: 好nick.
<holymelon> asdfsafsf
<heiher> pocoyo: ？
<qwebirc91951> ubuntu10.10下的irc软件是那个啊
<windwhinny> pidgin
<pocoyo> heiher: 改了 mac 但是貌似没有起作用。
<heiher> qwebirc91951: 比较多，empathy, pidgin 等等都可以。
<cqpx> qwebirc91951: xchat
 * pocoyo 请问一下 network-manager能够改 mac地址么 ？
<heiher> pocoyo: 有没有重新连接一下？
<NoIE> 我想不能。
<windwhinny> mac地址可以改吗
<qwebirc91951> 自带的？
<heiher> qwebirc91951: 是的。
<pocoyo> heiher: 有试了。 也添加了 也自动连接了 但连接后 还是网卡原来的mac.
<heiher> qwebirc91951: empathy是集成的，pidgin需要安装。
<heiher> pocoyo: 在哪里看的？
<heiher> pocoyo: ifconfig 不能修改吗？
<pocoyo> heiher: 右键连接信息里。
<abcdefg> 请问google reader离线版，现在还能用吗
<qwebirc91951> 找到了，empathy.thank you
<pocoyo> heiher: 用这个 就不能用 NM了 来管理了。 反正不爽。 只想用NM 来管理。
<heiher> pocoyo: 你用 ifconfig 修改一下，NM里还是有效的吧
<abcdefg> 各位，到底google　reader的离线版现在怎么用？
<blueghost_son> http://imagebin.ca/view/xIUfr3.html
<blueghost_son> 看看 我儿子的 大作
<blueghost_son> http://imagebin.ca/view/xIUfr3.html
<abcdefg> google gear据说用来玩离线功能的，不知道如何用？
<pocoyo> heiher: 今天ifconfig老乱改 然后就上不了网。
<heiher> pocoyo: 为何要修改MAC？
<Ruby> 这个，画得很抽象
<pocoyo> heiher: 有人用p2p终结者 我中标
<lubcat> ......
<heiher> pocoyo: 。。。。
<lubcat> 水牛应声倒地
<heiher> pocoyo: 你不如在 /etc/rc.local 中增加行命令修改一下
<XwinX> blueghost_son: 印像派
<flh> alvin_rxg: 您好，笔记本外接显示器了，开两个x窗口，两个用户登录，如何才能一个用户显示在外接显示器上，一个在笔记本上？
<alvin_rxg> flh: no idea..
<heiher> pocoyo: /sbin/ifconfig xxx down; /sbin/ifconfig xxx hw ether xxxxxxxxxxxx; /sbin/ifconfig xxx up
<heiher> pocoyo: 应该有效
<windwhinny> flh:虚拟机
<zhang> 大家好
<windwhinny> flh:这个问题我也在想。但好像要两个用户同时操作的话，好像需要两个显卡
<pocoyo> zhang: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<heiher> pocoyo: 抓包查查谁在用，把MAC修改和它一样，哈哈。
<Ruby> 今天弄了大半天，终于把鼠标修好了
<pocoyo> heiher:  我再走一次 我一直是这样走的。其实。
<ilazy> blueghost:bluehost
<ilazy> blueghost:blueghost
<Ruby> 全花在弄里面那个弹簧片上了
<pocoyo> heiher: 呃 好主意。
<Warm_HUG> 2/quit
<Ruby> 要没弄好明天我就去买新鼠标了
<chawxj> 看来是这个client的问题，我设置成Utf-8以后还是不行
<chawxj> 中文全是一些方块
<heiher> chawxj: 啥客户端？
<chawxj> YChat 2.8.6-2
<chawxj> xchat 2
<gebjgd> ChanServ: 改字体
<chawxj> I am running windows 7.
<gebjgd> ChanServ: 改字体
<gebjgd> ChanServ: 改字体
<gebjgd> ChanServ: 改字体
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<chawxj> 是不是因为windows系统的原因
<gebjgd> chawxj: : 改字体
<gebjgd> chawxj: 设置字体
<abcdefg> 老大们，谁会用google reader的离线功能？
<pocoyo> heiher: 开着NM的时候 ifup/down都不起作用。
<chawxj> 感谢各位！
<chawxj> 确实是字体的问题
<Ruby> windows7? 现在能玩大部分游戏了不能？
<ilazy> gebjgd: X
<ilazy> gebjgd: XD
<gebjgd> ilazy: 干吗？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没啥子事。
<ilazy> blueghost:修改颜色了？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 那你傻乐
<ilazy> gebjgd: 看到你flood被^K^。。。我high了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 射了么？
<abcdefg> 怎么回事哦
<gebjgd> ilazy: 男性的high是射为标志的
<abcdefg> 为何网上说google reader可以离线使用，但我没找到设置的地方哦
<ilazy> gebjgd: :-D
<ilazy> abcdefg: 你说在哪里看到可以离线看嘛
<cqpx> Adaptee: 你装gears了吗
<flh> <windwhinny>  win下有什么一拖二，那没有意思
<abcdefg> ilazy:  http://www.williamlong.info/archives/911.html
<ilazy> abcdefg: 你装gears了吗:-D
<abcdefg> ilazy: 我装了，gmail已经可以离线玩了，但reader不知道怎么搞
<abcdefg> cqpx: 我装了geras的，现在gmail都是可以用的哦
<ilazy> "Google Gears" 无法安装，因为它与您的 Firefox 构建类型 (Linux_x86-gcc3) 不兼容。请联系此项目的作者并告知此问题。:-D
<abcdefg> ilazy: 我用chrome是可以安装的
<caleb-> abcdefg: windows?
<xiang> can you use the empathy to start the hotmail
<abcdefg> caleb-: 对，在windows下面
<xiang> in the ubuntu10.10
<xiang> wine吗
<xiang> 有人用10.10吗
<crose> 有
<xiang> 终于有人回话了
<fishoneeyed> xiang: 你不是已经在交流了嘛?
<fishoneeyed> xiang: 这里是多对多.
<xiang> 刚才都没人说话啊
<fishoneeyed> xiang: 很多人挂载上面.
<zzhw> 看的多
<xiang> emphty 咋不能加msn啊
<gebjgd> xiang: pidgin
<gebjgd> xiang:  no empathy
<crose> xiang: pidgin
<xiang> 老是链接不上啊
<gebjgd> xiang: hotmail用thunderbird
<xiang> 那empthy都能加啥啊
<zzhw> emphty的msn总是连接不上,偶尔连上一次算是人品爆发了
<gebjgd> xiang: empathy是当画看的
<xiang> 我还以为是我的软件尤文提那，升级了以后 还连不上
<crose> 尤文:P
<gebjgd> 尤文图斯
<xiang> 啊，打错字了，哈哈哈 那用pidjin吗
<crose> pidgin不错
<xiang> 尤文那
<crose> 反正我装完了先卸载了empathy装oidgin
<wmpotato> 今晚人也不少啊
<cwl> empathy不错阿
<cwl> 功能是简单了点
<xiang> 我 看到 好几个软件了，那个 支持qq,msn的啊
<cwl> 不过用adium的主题，嘿嘿，很亮的
<cwl> xiang: empathy支持msn
<crose> 哈哈
<lainme> xiang: qq就别想了
<xiang> 上不去啊
<crose> pidgin
<cwl> xiang: 不过QQ……，估计支持的都不好
<wmpotato> xiang: 用Linux就要敢于放弃QQ！
<crose> 我这里可以上qq，mmsn
<cwl> xiang: 我的MSN正常阿
<cwl> qq，我还是老实的用webqq
<crose> wmpotato: xiang: 用Linux就要敢于放弃QQ！+ 1
<gebjgd> crose: 从未放弃过qq
<crose> gebjgd:额……放弃qq的某些功能……
<crose> :P
<xiang> qq偶尔上上吗
<wmpotato> xiang: 偶尔用webqq就够了
<Yuking> 用eva
<crose> 除了自定义不能看，不能发截图，pidgin qq够用了
<wmpotato> Yuking: 您就是传说中的那位吗？？？
<cwl> crose: QQ不会经常让你去激活吗
<xiang> 哦。我在网上看到有装迅雷，qq的。那是啥啊
<crose> cwl:没碰到过
<wmpotato> xiang: wine的...
<Yuking> wmpotato: :p
<xiang> 搞明白了
<wmpotato> Yuking: 膜拜下..
<Yuking> 32位下wine qq2010还是不错的
<lainme> crose: rp这么好……我不到一分钟就被唤去了
<xiang> 啥啊
<crose> lainme:empathy、pidgin、eva，从来没出过问题 ^_^
<Yuking> ubuntu下wine qq2009preview可以实现语音和视频
<wmpotato> eva有更新吗？ 一直看不到它的消息，网上也难找，唉... 最后我就放弃了上QQ了..
<crose> evaN久木更新了吧……
<wmpotato> crose: 似乎是这样. 现在Ub源里还有吗？ 我用Ub时源里有的。
<crose> 有
<Yuking> eva很久没更新了，云帆不愿意干了
<happyaron> wmpotato: 那几乎是死项目吧。
<wmpotato> happyaron: ...似乎是这样...
<Yuking> 估计当年云帆为是泡MM才写了它，后来把MM泡到了就不写了，哈哈……
<wmpotato> Yuking: 有道理 ...
<flh> flh_: ?
<wmpotato> flh: flh_ ???
<feder> 用 web2qq 吧
<Warm_HUG> nvidia官方驱动安装过程中要改一个配置文件，那个文件是谁来着？
<flh> wmpotato: 想弄下消息提示
<xxxx> QQ 的协议不分开,不用 gtalk
<flh> wmpotato: 自个儿跟自个儿呀
<xxxx> 不像 gtalk
<xxxx> 用 gtalk
<halida> 大家知道ubuntu中文字体的名称是什么吗?
<XwinX> Warm_HUG: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<flh> wmpotato: flh_发我这个吧
<Warm_HUG> XwinX: 不是这个
<wmpotato> flh_: en
<halida> 有人玩过rst2pdf吗?
<XwinX> Warm_HUG: 哦
<xiang> 啥东西啊
<Warm_HUG> XwinX: 那个文件在server版上也有的
<wmpotato> halida: WenQuanYi Micro Hei ×××
<flh> wmpotato: 不成了，notify.pl 这个没有弄好
<wmpotato> flh_: 呵呵
<XwinX> Warm_HUG: 那不知道了，好几年没用过nv卡了
<lubcat> 呃。。python3.1语法是不是有所变化了？
<wmpotato> 昨天某MM把我U盘插到电脑上，结果启动了我的DS Linux，在我告诉她之前她都不知道自己已经换了个系统了
<xiang> 哈哈
<wmpotato> 郁闷的是我电脑用不起来，硬盘不支持... 我一直以为系统是坏的..
<xiang> 咋会不支持啊
<mflex> hi，all
<neptune__> hi
<mflex> c语言里 哪个 全局变量是 机器字长阿
<mflex> limits.h 里面
<wmpotato> xiang: 谁知道呢，反正我是启不动....
<ilazy> gebjgd: 鼠标手势:-D 1、→roxterm 2、←pcmanfm 3、↑audacious  4、↓opera
<wmpotato> xiang: 我装Fedora时提示的也是那个东西...
<xiang> boot改下也不行吗
<linjiework> 机器字长是啥意思？
<wmpotato> xiang: 没改过，怎么改？
<mflex> word length
<mflex> 就是32位 还是 64位呗
<mflex> 怎么知道系统是32位 还是 64位阿
<mflex> 哪个头文件里 哪个变量是阿
<linjiework> 这个跟着变量走吧，比如 int 或者 short ，好像软件不需要设置这个吧。
<xiang> 恩，我的xp总是蓝屏，我把cache 改成ide 就没事了。哈哈，具体我也不清楚
<finsky> 请问一下,grub2的是从哪个版本开始的
<linjiework> 一般这个取决于编译器，32位的编译器和64位的好像不通用。
<Yuking> mflex：用uname -a可以看
<cwl> 刚刚谁说上QQ没”被激活“的。。
<mflex> Yuking: 我知道我的系统，我是说 C语言里面 怎么确定
<cwl> 我刚才上，现在就被下线了
<linjiework> 机器字长和语言无关，应该是和编译器挂钩的。
<crose> ^_^
<XwinX> mflex: 你要这个做啥
<xxxx> gcc -v 也能看
<neptune__> cwl:你是在ubuntu上的qq?
<cwl> 对阿
<XwinX> mflex: 这应该是更具体编译器相关的吧
<linjiework> 为什么会有 u32, u8 这类的变量呢，就是为了保证在不同的编译环境下，字节长度是一致的。
<neptune__> cwl:MD我也是
<XwinX> mflex: bits/wordsize.h
<xxxx> file /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 也能看是是 32 位的
<crose> 我从来没被掉线过的
<flh_> wmpotato: 今天弄什么了？
<xxxx> /usr/bin/gcc-4.4: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<mflex> XwinX: 我找到wordsize.h了，但是 它里面变量是 有 __ 前缀的
<XwinX> mflex: 嗯
<wmpotato> flh_: 没弄什么啊... 我Debian装了有段时间了，很少搞其它的东西了...
<XwinX> mflex: 你为啥要知道字长
<Yuking> mflex: 哦，倒是没考虑过
<mflex> c 语言规范里， 有 __ 前缀的变量  是不是不是给用户使用的？
<xxxx> vim /usr/include/bits/wordsize.h
<flh_> wmpotato: 你也用debian?
<xiang> 问下大家都是干嘛的啊，有编软件啥的吗
<wmpotato> flh_: 恩，你是用UB是吧？
<mflex> XwinX: 我写循环右移阿
<flh_> wmpotato: 都有，都用
<wmpotato> flh_: 看来你不是用一台电脑啊
<XwinX> mflex: 那你用 sizeof(long)不就知道了
<Yuking> mflex: 用sizeof判断一下长度可不可以？
<linjiework> mflex: 右移应该和变量相关啊，和字长无关。
<flh_> ssh shell.koumbit.net
<mflex> 好吧 用sizeof 好了，谢谢~
<wmpotato> flh_: 你似乎又打错地方了
<XwinX> mflex: sizeof 是编译时计算的，不影响运行速度
<flh_> wmpotato: 嘻嘻，新手就这样可笑
<mflex> XwinX: 哦，到没考虑速度，想着是运行时不变的量，limits.h 应该有定义才对
<xiang> 新手咋了
<XwinX> mflex: 哦
<mflex> 另外，C语言规范里， 有 __ 前缀的变量是不是 用户不能使用？
<mflex> 我知道 有 __ 后缀 的变量 用户是不能使用的，前缀不知道...
<Yuking> mflex: 似乎是有这个默认的规则，不过也是无所谓了，你自己定义一个，只要不重名，也没啥不能用的
<adam8157> mflex: 没这规定
<XwinX> 只是不建议用
<wmpotato> mflex: C语言很自由的
<XwinX> 因为他可能下一版就不这样写了
<wmpotato> flh_: 你还算新手吗？ Debian都装了
<mflex> 恩 规范不建议用，就不能用滴，否则会很麻烦
<Yuking> mflex: 哈，看来我理解错了。XwinX说的对，_打头的变量或函数一般是内部使用的，一般都有面向开发人员的对应的名字
<wmpotato> flh_: 当然，我还是算的...
<mflex> Yuking: 对阿，有__wordsize , 应该有对外的名字阿
<XwinX> mflex: C 对外提供的 就是 sizeof 运算符
<wmpotato> 问下啊，Lin下有像MedWin那样的MCS-51仿真软件吗？
<XwinX> 已经不用提供常量了吧
<mflex> XwinX: 哦 这样也对
<happy_> haha lou
<ilazy> flh: 安装为止安装过多少个发行版了呀？
<happy_> 大家帮我看看这个 trap ":" INT QUIT TSTP
<ilazy> flh: 现在为止安装过多少个发行版了呀？
<happy_> 引号里的：有什么作用吗
<flh> ilazy: 三个
<flh> ilazy: 三个7.04  8.04  10.04
<ilazy> flh: orz。
<happy_> ofan ?
<ofan> ?
<happy_> trap ":" INT QUIT TSTP
<happy_> 引号里的：有什么作用吗
<xiang> irc中的机器人咋呼出聊天啊
<flh> ilazy: pidgin 的声音 beep_beep.wav   在什么位置？
<ilazy> flh: 找所。我还不是不知道
<happy_> lubcat ! ^_*
<NoIE> 李刚门/河大飙车案：律师遭解聘全案被和谐_网易新闻论坛
<NoIE> 2010年11月9日 ... 中国河北大学“我爸是李刚”飙车案受害人家属近日解除了与代理律师张凯的 ... 这次会议的结论导致对所有报道“我爸是李刚”事件的新闻全面封杀，河北省长 ...
<NoIE> bbs.news.163.com/bbs/society/191298054.html -12 分钟前
<lubcat> happy_: ..?!
<mikeee> flh: pidgin声音不好听吧 我都给换成QQ的声音了 听的习惯
<wmpotato> NoIE: D是强大的...
<ilazy> XD 在一个论坛看到过的。人家早打点好了。
<flh> ilazy: 没有哭哭软件
<ofan> happy_: 不清楚 看看 man bash    5198行
<ilazy> flh: 你想干什么
<flh> mikeee: 是的
<flh> ilazy: 哈哈，看错了
<mikeee> flh: 我是直接从网上搜了个qq的声音
<wmpotato> mikeee: 不至于吧...
<flh> mikeee: 虚拟机上有，cp一个
<mikeee> wmpotato: pidgin默认的声音太小 太短了 有时候有人找 看电影或听音乐的时候很难注意到 换成QQ的提神～
<ilazy> mikeee: 你可以增幅啊
<wmpotato> mikeee: 这个也是...不过我觉的自己做个更好.
<ilazy> flh: /usr/share/sounds/purple/ 声音文件在这里
<flh> ilazy: 谢谢了
<edison0354> Yuking: 强力膜拜
<t502> 刚才有我被禁用?
<blueghost> ilazy:) 什么时候来的
<flh> ilazy: 我用了login.wav
<ilazy> blueghost: 叫了你半天了。现在才出来
<blueghost> ilazy:) 刚才儿子一直霸着电脑
<blueghost> ilazy:) 刚才儿子一直霸着电脑
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<ilazy> flh: 好听的声音多得是。
<edison0354> blueghost: 莫非你儿子已经睡觉了？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 刚洗澡上床
<edison0354> flh: 用钉宫理惠的去
<edison0354> flh: 钉宫的声音
<flh> ilazy: 我gnome的东西不全，内面只有四个一样的，看了下
<wzlxx> mocp如何单曲循环？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 小泽的
<mikeee> 有没有什么音频剪辑软件？
<edison0354> blueghost: 那个没意思
<ilazy> flh: 什么哦
<t502> 哈,
<ilazy> mikeee: audacity
<t502> 哈东西
<edison0354> blueghost: 要钉宫的wu lu sa yi才好
<mikeee> ilazy: 好的 我试试 谢拉
<flh> ilazy: 声音呀，，可选的文件夹
<RavenChan> edison0354: 还要是*3的？
<ilazy> flh: 安装所
<edison0354> RavenChan: 是的
<flh> 有了，
<edison0354> RavenChan: 我这边还有各种无数的声优的瘟到死用的系统音
<RavenChan> edison0354: 额，听说过
<edison0354> RavenChan: 还有钉宫的50音
 * RavenChan 乌鲁塞乌鲁塞乌鲁塞
<RavenChan> = =
<flh> edison0354: 我新手，有点声音就满足了，目前
<wzlxx> 谁用过mocp
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎
<flh_> wzlxx: 我
<wmpotato> 我的sounds下只有alsa一个目录...wuwu
<wzlxx> 怎样单曲循环滴
<edison0354> flh: 其实感觉pidgin用libnotify就已经很好了，加声音太麻烦……
<wzlxx> flh, 怎样单曲循环滴你是？
<kdlijian> wzlxx: man mocp
<RavenChan> edison0354: 哪麻烦了？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 吵
<RavenChan> edison0354: Nyonron...
<cfy> 谁能encode libx264?
<edison0354> RavenChan: [EAC](C73)ツンデレカルタ（カルタ付き）CV.釘宮理恵(tta+cue+jpg+png+rr3)
<cfy> 我的mencoder和ffmpeg都不行
<cfy> 不行
<t502> CV.釘宮理恵?新女优?
<edison0354> cfy: 编译ffmpeg的时候要开选项的，利用x264来encodingh264
<RavenChan> t502: = =
<edison0354> t502: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 开了。
<cfy> edison0354: libx264开了
<edison0354> cfy: 那不知道了……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。
<flh> wzlxx: 我找不到那个参数，
<edison0354> cfy: 我都在瘟到死里面开cuda压h264的
<flh> wzlxx: 平常我用mpd +mpc
<edison0354> cfy: 用cpu压有点慢……
<cfy> edison0354: 悲剧了。mpeg4，ipod touch竟然突然看不了了。。。只能x264了。。。
<feder> 为什么开了chrome浏览器就放不了mplayer???
<feder>  关了就可以了
<wzlxx> flh, 俺也找不到
<NoIE> chromium应该可以。
<RavenChan> cfy: 什么错误？
<edison0354> cfy: 额，估计是编码不对吧，mpeg4说不定是啥编码的
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 找不到。。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: [libx264 @ 0x806f730] broken ffmpeg default settings detected
<cfy> [libx264 @ 0x806f730] use an encoding preset (vpre)
<wmpotato> 跑步去了...
<cfy> RavenChan: 这是ffmpeg的，mencoder的错误是 FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
<cfy> [libx264 @ 0x86ef600]broken ffmpeg default settings detected
<cfy> [libx264 @ 0x86ef600]use an encoding preset (vpre)
<cfy> 也是这样的
<cfy> 郁闷的是以前ipod touch可以播放mpeg4的。应该也可以。不知为啥这次不行了。。
<RavenChan> cfy: 你参数没设好？
<cfy> RavenChan: 不会吧。换成mpeg4就好了。
<wzlxx> 我平时都是随机播放我文件夹里的mp3，然后那个喜欢了就多听几遍
<cfy> RavenChan: ffmpeg和mencoder都是换成mpeg4就又可以转换了。
<edison0354> wzlxx: itunes开genius的飘过
<flh_> 我ubuntu下apt安装chrome  却说没有？真的吗？
<wzlxx> edison0354, 晕
<RavenChan> cfy: x264需要特别的参数配置什么的？
<caleb-> flh_: 啥没有？
<NoIE> flh_: 安装brower-chrome，好象是这个。
<flh_> 我ubuntu下apt安装chrome 说chrome没有
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道
<edison0354> cfy: 话说mpeg4只是容器阿，你编码不对的话ipod肯定不认识阿
<caleb-> flh_: chromium-browser
<flh> caleb-: 谢谢，我不知道
<caleb-> chromium 是一个游戏
<NoIE> flh_: google-chrome
<caleb-> chromium deb 是一个游戏
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 按h 有帮助
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯？mp4是容器吧
<cfy> edison0354: mpeg4是video的编码格式
<NoIE> 同时chrome还是via的一款驱动的名字。
<edison0354> cfy: mpeg41=?mp4?
<flh> caleb-: 那大个的54M多多啊
<edison0354> cfy: mpeg4!=mp4?
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 直说呗，我是单曲循环不是循环
<cfy> edison0354: 不等于
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> edison0354: mp4是文件格式,mpeg4是video的编码格式阿
<cfy> 咋了？
<caleb-> flh: chromium 是拿资源换速度啊
<edison0354> cfy: 俺失误
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 我没有 装个很麻烦的 以前用过 刚google一下说h有帮助提示
<caleb-> flh: 老电脑就表碰 chromium 了
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 我晕
<flh> caleb-: 试试吧，管它了
<wzlxx> 帮助里没有单曲的，man我也看了
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 如果h没给出 那就是不支持
<cfy> edison0354: :)
<wzlxx> 可能吧
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 那就不支持吧
<flh> wzlxx: 他教你mocp，成了没有？
<cfy> edison0354: 看错误貌似是调用libx264错误，有个bin的x264,我现在试试看
<wzlxx> flh, 没
<wzlxx> flh, 似乎没有这个功能
<Use-Firefox> ...
<edison0354> cfy: 不行的话自己编译个应该靠谱
<flh> wzlxx: 我以前网络上查找，也是没有结果
<wzlxx> 可能真是不支持
<wzlxx> flh, 这个很不错的，咋就没有这个功能呢
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<wzlxx> flh, 不敢相信
<zmcbb30> Fivesheep: 五羊哥
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪
<zmcbb30> happy哈皮龙
<flh> wzlxx: 一般吧，还是mpd+mpc习惯，我
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚
<flh> caleb-: 谢谢了，弄上了，
<kdlijian> wzlxx: http://moc.daper.net/node/87
<cfy> edison0354: 自己编译？我是gentoo
<edison0354> cfy: 失误……
<edison0354> tenzu: 猪哥晚安
<cfy> edison0354: :)
<edison0354> cfy: MPEG-4 is a collection of methods defining http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_compression of audio and visual (AV) digital data. It was introduced in late 1998 and designated a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standardization for a group ofhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coding formats
<i> ~imspk zmcbb30
<xijiao> ~imspk zmcbb30
<edison0354> cfy: 只是个编码标准吧
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 看了，但没有，but  thx
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 我也看了 所以我说不支持嘛 可能需要自己改改 但我不会
<cfy> edison0354: 哦，我只管用，呵呵
<Use-Firefox> happy_: :,ä½ man bash
<YueBuQun> ..
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 可能他的意思是让你直接后面加上mp3呢
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<flh> caleb-: 同样的环境，firefox能输出音频的外接显示器，这个刚才安装的这个不行，
<YueBuQun> 没来几年
<edison0354> cfy: 所以说ipod不能播估计还是编码不对lol
<YueBuQun> 人不少啊
<YueBuQun> 以前学是５０　６０个
<edison0354> YueBuQun: ID亮了
<flh> caleb-: 过会就删
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 我之前都是设置了快捷键，听的时候后退，哈哈
<YueBuQun> edison0354, 咩啊
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 换个吧 或者给开发者发个email 让他添上
<YueBuQun> ＥＥ　华华在不在
<cfy> edison0354: @_@,可是我以前都行阿。
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 挺喜欢这个的，很小。。。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<zmcbb30> 不是华华 , 是花花
<cfy> edison0354: 我发现，游戏自带的mp4也不行呢
<cfy> edison0354: 我现在郁闷了。
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 喜欢轻量级的
<edison0354> cfy: 刷系统吧……
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd，貌似ruby很慢。
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 恩 还是个server
<edison0354> cfy: 刷个android进去
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 用着很顺手
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<rococo> hi guys
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 我也用过 很喜欢
<edison0354> 传热学晕了……
<wzlxx> 你现在咋不用了啊？
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 你现在咋不用了啊？
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 可是现在电脑里一个mp3都没有 都是google music或者豆瓣电台
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<edison0354> kdlijian: aac王道
<Use-Firefox> ...
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 我的mp3也是从别人那里拷贝的
<kdlijian> edison0354: 格式吗？还是播放器？
<edison0354> kdlijian: 格式阿
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 豆瓣电台调教得 那叫一个服贴 :)
<edison0354> kdlijian: 而且要itunes plus aac
<kdlijian> edison0354: 没有ipod，估计有了ipod之后又得折腾播放器
<wzlxx> 我去试试看
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，mplayer是不是能解流音视频？
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道
<rococo> mplayer 怎么弄中文字幕
<cfy> rococo: 制定字体貌似就好了
<rococo> 我只装有wqy，怎么设置
<cfy> 这个不太困难的
<rococo> 而且不知道路径
<cfy> - -!
<edison0354> rococo: smplayer
<cfy> locate 查找呢
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 还得注册啊？？？
<cfy> rococo: 你不是压片的话，用smplayer播放的时候加入字幕就好啦
<YueBuQun> linux下　看毛片有什么软件好
<rococo> 额，还没装这个smplayer
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 豆瓣电台吗？不清楚，我是注册后用的。不过不注册不能调教私人电台，只能听公共电台。
<rococo> 只是装了个mplayer
<cfy> rococo: 快装
<edison0354> YueBuQun: Mplayer
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 哈哈，就是，开始让选择自己喜欢的
<gDD> 同时连上eth0和wlan0，但是好象有冲突
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 我现在听214首，加心的88首 相当服贴
<cfy> edison0354: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=148750
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 哈哈，我注册个去
<cfy> edison0354: 看看能不能解决
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 小心沉迷
<cfy> gDD: route，默认路由么？
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 免费否？
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 免费
<edison0354> cfy: doom9……
<gDD> cfy: 现在在MacOS X下，你要输出吗？
<gDD> cfy: 要不我回到Linux去
<cfy>  gDD: 不要。。。我不会这个。。。
<cfy> gDD: 应该选择好默认路由，然后控制好eth0和wlan0的子网掩码
<cfy> edison0354: doom9?
<edison0354> cfy: 你不知道这网站？
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道。。。只google
<cfy> edison0354: 这是个啥网站？
<gDD> cfy: 说起来简单啊。。。要全部学习过
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 我也不能用私人电台啊
<cfy> gDD: 应该要选择一个某人的路由呢。
<gDD> cfy: 简单来说，就是要eth0连外网，然后wlan0是无线路由的局域网，用NAT来分享eth0的网络
<cfy> gDD: 看下你的eth0的ip
<gDD> cfy: 我现在能够让无线网卡的Ad－hoc进行共享宽带
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 注册了为什么不能用？
<cfy> gDD: 简单的设置成不是一个网段的就行了
<wzlxx> 不能用私人电台
<cfy> gDD: 嗯，我也这么干呢
<gDD> cfy: 但是我想无线路由稳定强硬一点
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 可以听歌
<cfy> gDD: 啥意思？
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 哈哈，挺好的，很喜欢
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 这就是电台了 全歌 你还要广告阿 XD
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 哈哈
<gDD> cfy: 路由稳定，电脑成天折腾，出点问题就不好了
<cfy> gDD: 稳定呀
<edison0354> cfy: 刚刚机器挂了
<flh_> exit
<cfy> gDD: 如果eth0是192.168.1.*,那么wlan0设置成192.168.2.*就好了
<gDD> cfy: 你是怎么解决的，用的王卡的Adhoc模式》
<edison0354> cfy: doom9就是最牛B的压片论坛
<cfy> gDD: 子网掩码一般都是255.255.255.0
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。。
<cfy> gDD: 是啊，不过都是静态ip,还没搞dhcp
<edison0354> cfy: 自习室撵人了
<edison0354> cfy: 88
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 这个只用火狐中国可以直接听这个？
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵，自习室还上网阿
<edison0354> cfy: 作业答案在电脑上……
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 这是flash
<edison0354> cfy: 走鸟～
<feder> 886
<gDD> cfy: 等等说，我进linux
<cfy> edison0354: 88~
<cfy> gDD: ok
<cfy> gDD: 说不成了。。
<cfy> gDD: 30断网。。。
<nosea_> 请问以下ubuntu下有将avi成功转成flb=
<nosea_> 请问以下ubuntu下有将avi成功转成flv的吗
<gDD> cfy: 比我们早半小时
<nosea_> 就是声音不要出问题
<cfy> gDD: 哦
<cfy> nosea_: 这个简单
<nosea_> 脚本
<gDD> cfy: 我就是同时连上之后ping 不出去
<cfy> nosea_: 你要知道，文件格式，video编码，audio编码
<cfy> nosea_: 看你的机器的解码能力了
<cfy> nosea_: 告诉我
<nosea_> 麻烦具体点行吗？谢谢哈。
<nosea_> 源文件是avi
<cfy> nosea_: 你就说你转给那种机器
<nosea_> 手机
<cfy> nosea_: 源文件不重要
<cfy> nosea_: 哦，
<nosea_> n78
<cfy> 那3gp不是更好？
<rococo> 我有一个问题，为啥我的扬声器和音箱都有声音？
<nosea_> 但是我担心画质的问题
<kdlijian> rococo: alsa-mixer能调吗？
<cfy> 提高rate应该就没问题。你网上搜搜吧，应该有很多的
<nosea_> 网上有很多说转了，画面很不清晰
<nosea_> 我知道可以调参数
<nosea_> 但不知道应该如何具体操作
<nosea_> 想了一下，还是mpg算了
<nosea_> 希望给一转换脚本，ffmpeg或mencoder的都行
<flh> set bell_beeps ON /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<nosea_> 论坛上的好像都是转rmvb的
<nosea_> 恩？没人知道吗，肯定有人知道如何用ffmpeg和mencoder的吧，谢谢啦，请告知一下啦。
<NoIE> 不会用。。。
<nosea_> 唉。。。
<nosea_> ffmpeg -i inputfile.xxx -ab 56 -ar 22050 -qmin 2 -qmax 16 -b 320k -r 15 -s 320x240 outputfile.flv
<nosea_> 算了，我自己试。。。
<wzlxx> 开开
<flh> happyaron: 您好 beep 那个嘲一下的声音在哪位置？想换一下
<pocoyo> flh: 好问题。
<pocoyo> flh: 我猜beep没法替换。
<huahua2> 大家好
<pocoyo> huahua2: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> pocoyo: 谢谢
<Warm_HUG> beep.pl?我没有替换成功
<flh> 难弄啊，算了
<edward_yuan> whois
<wmpotato> 唉...
<ao> 请问在tex上是大牛啊？
<wmpotato> ao: 没人承认自己是大牛的，所以你只需要问问题就行了
<wmpotato> clear
<cqpx> ao: 我是大午
<finsky> grub>root(x,y) y是boot分区,还是root分区?
<ao> cqpx: 那……tex上手快么……
<NoIE> boot吧？
<zhang_> ao:你是开始学还是??
<finsky> 把boot单独分出来,现在不会恢复grub了T_T
<ao> zhang_: 对
<ao> 快断网了……
<zhang_> 你打算用来干什么
<zhang_> ao:上手很快
<finsky> ao 你在学校?
<zhang_> ao:很简单
<ao> zhang_: 对，sjtu……11点断网
<finsky> me too ^O^
<zhang_> sjtu??
<cqpx> ao: å¿«
<ao> zhang_: 上海交通大学
<ao> cqpx: ？
<zhang_> 哦!那就好好学tex阿!在linux上写马?
<finsky> grub>root (x,y) 有清楚的吗?
<zhang_> ao:你有什么问题?
<zhang_> 我也下了
<alick> finsky: RTFM
<ao> zhang_: 初学……
<zhang_> flh:呵呵你好
<flh> pocoyo: 我是想换一个irssi的声音
<zhang_> ao:哦!有什么疑问?
<flh> zhang_: 你好
<zhang_> flh:呵呵晚上好哈
<finsky> alick 源码装的没安装man
<ao> zhang_: 这个么，我看了看wiki，现在在看ishort，感觉好难……
<flh> zhang_: 昨天没有见到你啊
<zhang_> flh:在好好学习
<Jagdwurst> ao: lshort 不好， 国内那个啥“鮑老师”的要好多了
<zhang_> ao:从简单的开始
<Jagdwurst> ao: 也是texlive 里帯的
<zhang_> lshort是啥?
<finsky> 啊!!!!!!!要断网了
<Jagdwurst> ...
<huntxu> ao: 嚓，lshort还难...
<Maple> 哈 我这 不会断网
<zhang_> lshort是什么?
<ao> huntxu: ……
<Jagdwurst> zhang_: 我想，就是他说的 ishort
<cqpx> 准备从aur装fcitx4了，你们有神马要问的
<huntxu> ao: 照着例子做总会了啊
<huntxu> cqpx: 嗯，我有问题
<zhang_> Jagdwurst, 我也不知道是什么,没听过阿
<ao> huntxu: 老出错
<huntxu> cqpx: 为神马你这么out现在才装
<huntxu> ao: 把错误放到google
<zhang_> ao:先认真的看一个教程,别想当然的就写
<cqpx> huntxu: 我刚才在linuxtoy上看到
<ao> zhang_: 好吧……
<huntxu> ao: 多试试
<huntxu> cqpx: 可怜的...
<Jagdwurst> zhang_: 每个tex发行版都帯的文档， 很简短，又很全，而且很过时
<cqpx> huntxu: 你从哪看的
<huntxu> cqpx: 我跟svn的...
<huntxu> cqpx: lol
<zhang_> Jagdwurst, 哦!呵呵谢谢!这个意思阿!第一次听说
<nong> test
<cqpx> huntxu: 哦，我现在还ibus-sunpinyin
<zhang_> 呵呵
<nong> 大家晚上好！
<cqpx> huntxu: 没玩过fcitx，高级吗？
<zhang_> fcitx,太爽了!强烈推荐
<gebjgd> cqpx: 我都转型了
<huntxu> cqpx: 不高级，就是一个输入法而已
<cqpx> 既然大家都这么说了。。
<gebjgd> cqpx: huntxu 的机器烂，它不得不fcitx
<cqpx> 我就喜欢高级货。。
<zhang_> 恩!高级谈不上
<huntxu> gebjgd: 你机器才烂呢，你全家机器都烂
<huntxu> 555~
<Jagdwurst> 高级.... lol
<gebjgd> huntxu: XD
<gebjgd> huntxu: 还好了，我的intel i855还在用
<huntxu> gebjgd: 我的intel845 >.<
<Maple> ibus  不是默认装的吗  为什么还要换别的输入法程序呢
<zhang_> ?我的02年的电脑还很好阿
<gebjgd> huntxu: 我的intel i845已经锁起了， 因为得到了台i855的机器
<cqpx> Maple: gebjgd 和 huntxu 都是Arch恶党。。Arch没默认装。。
<flh> gebjgd: 我想让irssi发音提示，结果只是 嘟  提示下？
<zhang_> Maple:随便吧!只要你喜欢
<nong> 我在ub10.10下存储文件出现一个bug
<nong> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<zhang_> Maple, 只是觉得ibus慢的很!习惯也一样其实
<nong> 谁遇见过？
<gebjgd> flh: 自己弄声音文件
<Maple> 呵呵。。我觉得ibus还不错。。的说
<nong> 据说有比我严重的，系统崩溃了，不能开机了，我只是在存储文件的时候遇见，别的没有
<flh> gebjgd: 那个鬼声音在哪，如何换掉
<zhang_> Maple, 我以前也没觉得,但是这儿推荐那个小企鹅,所以就用了
<gebjgd> flh: 看irssi的wiki
<atcho> 搬了盆花，放在窗台；旁边的墙上，挂着我深喜的一幅字；他们，正交融着一种存在。
<zhang_> Maple, 效果真的不一样
<zhang_> Maple, 不用不知道!用了你知道!
<atcho> gebjgd: 搬了盆花，放在窗台；旁边的墙上，挂着我深喜的一幅字；他们，正交融着一种存在。
<atcho> alvin_rxg: 搬了盆花，放在窗台；旁边的墙上，挂着我深喜的一幅字；他们，正交融着一种存在。
<atcho> fishoneeyed: 搬了盆花，放在窗台；旁边的墙上，挂着我深喜的一幅字；他们，正交融着一种存在。
<zhang_> 传说中的刷屏???
<atcho> roylez 搬了盆花，放在窗台；旁边的墙上，挂着我深喜的一幅字；他们，正交融着一种存在。
<atcho> zhang_: 搬了盆花，放在窗台；旁边的墙上，挂着我深喜的一幅字；他们，正交融着一种存在。
<Maple> 不知道了 我觉得ibus还不错就一直用了。。没换别的
<atcho> 我手工。。。 zhang_
<nong> 谁能给我点提示？？？？？？
<fishoneeyed> atcho: 你什么时候变成bot了?
<cqpx> atcho: 你家有几盆花
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你不管？
<zhang_> atcho:有遗精
<atcho> 在厕所旁边捡的/偷的 cqpx
<zhang_> atcho, 有意境
<Jagdwurst> lofl
<atcho> gebjgd: 熟人 管啥？
<nong> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<zhang_> 下了!睡觉了
<nong> 谁见过这个bug????
<gebjgd> atcho: 你爸是李肛？
<atcho> 搬了盆花，放在窗台；旁边的墙上，挂着我深喜的那幅字；他们，正交融着一种存在。
<cqpx> 好诗！
<nong> 没人知道这个bug么？我怎么登录ub的英文论坛chrome就自动关闭.......
<atcho> 用ie nong
<cqpx> nong: chrome几？
<cqpx> nong: 用chrome 9
<nong> cqpx:当前版本啊，我在网吧，刚下的
<nong> atcho:IE也自动关闭
<atcho> 用啥啊？ w3m？ nong
<nong> atcho:就是正常的存储文件，我用ub10.10
<nong> atcho:http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&source=hp&biw=1440&bih=811&q=unknown+user+id(0)&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<nong> atcho:第一个
<nong> atcho:你试试自动关闭不？
<atcho> bu
<atcho>  				 vbmenu_register("postmenu_9052710", true);  				 			  			First Cup of Ubuntu 			 			  			  			 				 
<atcho> 				Join Date: Feb 2010 				Location: Austin, TX 				 	  					Beans: 4 				 			       Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala  				 				 				 				 				     			  	 	 	 	 		 		 			 			 				 				GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) 			 			
<atcho>  			 		   		 		 		Currently  running 10.04. Just did some updates and when it finished rebooting it  just doesn't work right. Whenever I click on my user name to enter my  password it freezes for 3-5 seconds then the screen reloads. If I do  Ctrl+Alt+F7 I get this erro
<nong> atcho:嗯，网吧的可能是被监控了
<nong> atcho:我发现有可疑的进程，应该是网吧监控软件
<atcho> win7?
<nong> atcho:XP,网吧还没有更新到win7
<atcho> 落后啊           nong
<nong> atcho:嗯，如果我在xp上虚拟ub或者win7应该可以逃过监控
<atcho> 你想干嘛？ nong
<atcho> 可以帮上你不？
<cqpx> fcitx4发来贺电
<nong> atcho:就是这个bug,我不太清楚是怎么一个状况，他提示未知用户ID
<touparx> atcho怎么老被踢啊
<nikerlong> 为什么每次进来，都说我的名字是没有注册的名字？
<nikerlong> 有什么解决方案
<nong> nikerlong:去网站注册一下
<nikerlong> 哪个网站？
<nikerlong> 现在呢？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 给力
<gebjgd> happyaron: 拥护老小
<nong> nikerlong:不大清楚，好像是那个bbs,你刚进来的时候有提示
<nikerlong> 我再退了试下
<nikerlong> NickServ 2010年11月09日 23时21分27秒
<nikerlong> nikerlong is not a registered nickname.
<nikerlong> 现在好了没有？
<Maple> 你干嘛呢
<nikerlong> 注册我的名字
<nong> nikerlong:要注册的
<nikerlong> 怎么注册？
<Maple> 什么注册。
<nikerlong> NONG，帮帮我
<nikerlong> NickServ 2010年11月09日 23时21分27秒
<nikerlong> nikerlong is not a registered nickname.
<nikerlong> 我输入了“How can I register my name?”,结果没反应
<nong> nikerlong:不用注册也一样
<nikerlong> 输入／nick nikeng，也没变
<Maple> 我是在empathy上直接改的名字 你试试
<gebjgd> 赞， web2.qq.com出桌面提示了
<nong> gebjgd:提示了什么？
<maonx> 同问
<gebjgd> nong: 消息提示
<gebjgd> nong: 来消息会以系统消息方式弹出提示
<niker> 改成了？
<niker> 呵……但还是提示，NIKER IS NOT A REGISTER NAME
<nong> gebjgd:很早以前就有提示了，只不过最近加了一个消息盒子的javascript
<nikerlong> 好像好了
<nikerlong> 好了
<nong> niker:不用注册也一样，很多人都用马甲
<t502> mj
<nikerlong> 可能刚才没有在英文状态下输／
<nikerlong> 大家都用什么浏览器？FF？
<Maple> ff
<nong> nikerlong:用狗狗
<nikerlong> ？
<nikerlong> 狗狗是？
<nong> nikerlong:chrome
<nikerlong> 好用不？
<atcho> 杯具帝 happyaron 我犯错误了？
<nikerlong> 中文支持好不？
<nong> nikerlong:挺好啊
<happyaron> atcho: 刷屏
<Maple> 我用ff和chrome  都不错。。
<atcho> 哦 happyaron
<nikerlong> 那OPREA呢？
<Maple> opera没用过。。只是以前手机用过。。
<nong> nikerlong:一般吧，我很久以前用过，那个时候chrome比ff和oprea都快，主要是我机器本身的性能不行，ff总是占用很大的内存，所以就一直用chrome了
<nikerlong> 我的机子是06年的HP了，才1.73主频呢
<nong> nikerlong:我的还没你的好
<nikerlong> 不会吧？？？？
<nong> nikerlong:呵呵，真的，还是个笔记本
 * nikerlong 摇摇头，傻傻地看着nong说“居然有比我还惨的？”
<nong> nikerlong:我觉得够用了，也不玩大型游戏啊
<nikerlong> 我也是
<nikerlong> 我只能在新立得中看到Chromium
<nikerlong> 没有CHROME
<Maple> 笔记本也玩不了游戏吧。。想玩个红警都卡得要死。。
<nong> nikerlong:嗯，chrome是在官网下的
<Maple> 很怪的 玩魔兽都一点不卡。
<nikerlong> 呵……
<knownbad> nikerlong: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Sources List Generator
<knownbad> 是英文的但可以选择。
<knownbad> 上面有google也有chromium.
<nong> Maple:我刚好相反，玩红警2不卡，但是不能造太多东西，玩魔兽也不卡，不过不能开特效，而且风扇很烫大腿，那段日子经常陪同学玩，也就是五缺一，我搭把手而已
<nong> Maple:估计都把我的精子烤没了
<nikerlong> 呵……
<flh> tenzu: 你的irssi 提示音弄了没有？
<Maple> 呵。。
<Maple> 我之前用win7玩的
<flh> ootad
<Maple> 可能用xp就可以玩 不卡的。。
<nong> Maple:我装上win7就只能开机和关机了
<Maple> 现在用ubuntu只是wine 魔兽玩玩。。
<Maple> 可能是你的机器旧了点。。
<chawxj> ?
<nikerlong> 好了，我要下了
<nikerlong> 晚安
<Maple> 安
<flh> 大仙们，晚安
<hata> 传新浪和msn准备合作
<nong> 我掉线了
<nong> hata:在吗？
<nong> 新浪和msn合作？
<hata> 听说是
<nong> hata:url
<hata> 忘记了，今天好早听到的
<nong> hata:哦
<hata> 新闻里= =
<nong> hata:我还以为是内部消息....
<mTrex> 10.4的udevtest跑到哪里去了……
<chawxj> 今天的新闻说了撒，msn和sina合作哦了，貌似163杯具咯
<juk_> lol http://xkcd.com/802/
<nong> 请问脸谱是不是facebook
<nong> 我总是能听到新闻里说交际网站脸谱
<ljp`> 对啊 ~
<nong> 哦，乍一听还以为新出了一个不错的网站
<ilazy> blueghost.
<JuncoJet> wa
<JuncoJet> È˺öàŶ
<^k^> JuncoJet:say 人好多哦 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<JuncoJet> plz,help
<JuncoJet> my client is HydraIRC
<JuncoJet> how can I use UTF-8
<JuncoJet> wo zenme shi yong utf-8 bianma?
<JuncoJet> ³öÀ´¸öÈËÈö
<^k^> JuncoJet:say 出来个人撒 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<ilazy> JuncoJet: 你好
<aass> 谁有kernel配置选项的全注解
<aass> kdlijian: 。。。
<kdlijian> aass: 在呢
<aass> kdlijian: 今天怎么这个点才来？
<kdlijian> 才想起来
<kdlijian> aass: 我出去一下 再回来
<aass> kdlijian: 私聊
<aass> kernel配置选项注解谁有？
<JuncoJet> ....wo kan bu jian zhongwen
<JuncoJet> qing da pinyin- - or english
<aass> JuncoJet: ni yong de shen me xi tong?
<JuncoJet> HydraIRC for Win
<JuncoJet> mIRC yao zhuce de
<aass> JuncoJet: you use win?
<JcJt> àÅ
<JcJt> eMule ye bu shi utf8 de ...
<TinyIRC> TinyIRC ye bu shi ....
<aass> AMD k10构架的CPU在kernel选项里选哪个？
<MegaIRC> zhe ge ye bushi O:-)
<JuncoJet>  yumen le
<AndIrc_> 我终于可以了
<AndIrc_> 还是Android给力
<JuncoJet> 大家还没睡啊？
<JuncoJet> 真早
<JuncoJet> ……大家都挂机？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: arte
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 非诚勿扰中
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: arte 全程裸片
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我操。马上换台
<JuncoJets> 装了mIRC了……
<JuncoJets> 真不给力…… 没有HydraIRC界面帅气
<Fivesheep> 冷死我了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 靠，我一直以为是越南的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 原来是中国的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 太大胆了
<JuncoJet> 我？
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: gebjgd: arte 全程裸片
<knownbad> 奶奶的自个看！
<Jagdwurst> xD
<JuncoJets> Ubuntu中文区很黄很暴力- -#
<JuncoJet> yeah
<ilazy> gebjgd: 有没有什么方法记住阅读位置xpdf
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 给几个黄片下载的网站我
<JuncoJet> Maya
<JuncoJet> 装个更新器
<JuncoJet> http://70.86.24.109
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 你还考a片解决呢？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 还没沟到美国母狼？
<Fivesheep> 不容易阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 上门装灯泡的时候直接强奸不就完了
<Fivesheep> 我还怕被人强奸呢
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: http://hotdownload.over-blog.com/8-index.html
<JuncoJet> 装灯泡？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 就这一个
<JuncoJet> 装啥灯泡撒
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 你们那里不是很多华人们
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 大人说话，小孩别搭岔
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 基本上都是6park在线
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: amule上不少呢
<Fivesheep> 多也没用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我就操。 arte信号不好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不怕，我有锅子
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那个片子叫 <<情人>>
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我。。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 看过?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我老婆说的
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你还没工作么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 论文还没交呢
<Fivesheep> 我以为你读完了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 今天我同学刚答完辩
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 论文改第5遍了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 都快改出花儿了
<Fivesheep> 那么难?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 是那么烦
<Fivesheep> 准备好回去报效祖国了么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 没准备
<Fivesheep> 不能忘本啊, 祖国养育了你
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 恩，绝对不能忘
<Fivesheep> 一定要听党的话
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 那是，党的儿子
<Fivesheep> 做党的好儿子
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 咱爸妈都是党员
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 根正苗红
<Fivesheep> 我祖辈都是贫下中农
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 贫下中农基本上都翻身翻墙去美国当公民了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 我作为帝都人民表示十分的羡慕嫉妒恨
<Fivesheep> 最近进入不少老华侨的家里. 不少是土改的时候逃出来的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 羡慕阿
<Fivesheep> 跟他们聊天很有意思
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 投胎的时候没瞄准
<Fivesheep> 因为都是来自同一个地方, 很容易沟通
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 大意了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 咱俩结婚吧
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 拉兄弟一把
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 给你当牛做马阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 为了绿卡，菊花献给你
<JuncoJet> 偶去洗洗睡了-。-、
<JuncoJet> bye
<Fivesheep> 美国不支持同性婚姻
<Fivesheep> 你还是找个德国佬..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 擦。美国不支持？
<Fivesheep> 把青春菊花献给他吧
<Fivesheep> 似乎不行
<Fivesheep> 美国比较保守
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 痔疣的国家不痔疣阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 看来只能看看大家拿收不收了
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/-idGDsKNWoI/
<gebjgd> knownbad: 梁家辉 <<情人>>
 * knownbad 为了Fivesheep，支持同性婚姻
<AndIrc__> Im back
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我有全版的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在找下载地址
<JuncoJet> 洗完，睡不着…… 表示很有压力
<knownbad> 不知有没高清的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩，我也想要高清的
<knownbad> 啊，我删除了。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不早说，本来我录下来传你，中间一个广告都没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没关系
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 在线有很多
<knownbad> 看错了。
<knownbad> 我有。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 高清德语滴
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你不如考虑一下 knownbad 他大概对菊花更有兴趣
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你要吗？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 不行，他结婚了
<Fivesheep> 结婚了可以离
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 除非他先为了我先离婚
<gebjgd> knownbad: 离么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 帅锅
<knownbad> 看你能收吗。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有反应
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用irssi
<knownbad> 名字里有羊的都有点同性倾向。
<knownbad> 不要。
<knownbad> dropbox?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我看行
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你上传估计就要很久
<knownbad> 没，再一分钟。
<knownbad> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6125386/The.Lover.avi
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那么快？
<knownbad> 公司快。
<knownbad> 700mb.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在下载
<gebjgd> knownbad: 23分钟。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的片子在笔记本里？
<knownbad> 嗯，还好。
<knownbad> 是啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你上传速度多少？
<knownbad> 个人物品还是放个人电脑妥当些。
<knownbad> 不知，50m?
<gebjgd> knownbad: ..........
<gebjgd> knownbad: 羡慕阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比vdsl还厉害
<knownbad> 有时还快些，但不常试。
<knownbad> 公司的。
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 什么片来的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 母司也行阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep:  梁家辉 <<情人>>
<Fivesheep> ..
<knownbad> piggyback公司的production server.
<Fivesheep> 不看香港片
<knownbad> 那是外国片。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 是梁家辉和一白种女人在床上搞
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 绝对的外国片子
<knownbad> 梁家辉当鸭子。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 绝对推荐的
 * knownbad 宁可当那个鸭子。。。
<knownbad> 据说女主角那是未成年。。。。
<knownbad> 那时。
 * gebjgd 流口水
<knownbad> 不流口水才怪
<knownbad> 几年的单身生活就靠她了。
<knownbad> 一小时后我就删除了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我爱萝丽
<knownbad> 避免侦测。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 13minutes
<knownbad> 谁是萝丽？
<knownbad> 当年看了the lover很想去越南。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 女主角
<knownbad> 我觉得你比较适合白人女孩。  你邻居的女儿？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 邻居没女儿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 楼下有家的小媳妇不错，估计现在23岁？标准德国美女，不过已经是3个孩子的妈了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不太现实
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 太假了，真的没有一个广告
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我已经有了
<knownbad> 跟她推销中国香肠，虽不中看但中用。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/94537.html
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你害我被封？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 被封什么？
<knownbad> 美国侵权抓的厉害。
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 你下载快不快？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 我不下载
<knownbad> 嗯。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kabel eins 冰冻蚱蜢
<knownbad> gebjgd: 忘了用个狼帐号。。。呵呵
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 然后再烤
<knownbad> 兰。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 行了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 删了吧
<knownbad> 早删了。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: .......
<aass> kdlijian: 你玩蛋呢？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: arte莫非就是不爱上广告的？
<kdlijian> aass: 调irssi呢
<aass> kdlijian: 出哈毛病了？
<aass> kdlijian: 你的内核是哪个版本的？
<kdlijian> aass: 没毛病，想探索一下。
<aass> kdlijian: 我刚刚换上了36的内核，还没重启呢
<aass> kdlijian: 不知道能不能用
<kdlijian> aass: 内核是2.6.34-r6
<kdlijian> aass: 版本无所谓关键是配置 呵呵 试试吧 估计得panic
<aass> kdlijian: panic？
<aass> kdlijian: 我用的genkernel自动搞的
<kdlijian> 就是内核完蛋
<kdlijian> 哦，genkernel
<aass> kdlijian: 为哈完蛋？
<kdlijian> 忘了跟你说了genkernel也可以修改 比如加上声卡
<aass> kdlijian: 加上了
<kdlijian> aass: 我以为你手动编译的呢 一般第一次都会
<kdlijian> aass: 牛逼
<aass> kdlijian: 操，昨天我手动编译了几次，有一次不成功的
<aass> 但是昨天没有用最新的内核
<aass> kdlijian: 玩左边的蛋去了还是玩右边的了？
<aass> kdlijian: 两个窗口交换位置怎么换？
<kdlijian> aass: ctrl+shift+j
<kdlijian> 部队
<kdlijian> 不对
<kdlijian> win+shift+j
<aass> good
<kdlijian> 内核起来了没？
<alvin_rxg> ?_?  awesome ?
<aass> kdlijian: 我重启下看看
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 这都知道 老手
<alvin_rxg> ... just 1 week..
<alvin_rxg> btw, 为什么要重启哇？
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 什么重启？
<alvin_rxg> (22:29:57) aass: kdlijian: 我重启下看看
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 为什么要重启啊？
<alvin_rxg> that's my question !
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 是你的问题不假 但是你说重启看看 所以我问你重启干嘛？
<kdlijian> aass: 这么牛逼 进来了？
<aass> kdlijian: 真操蛋，内核起来了，但是还是没有声音
<kdlijian> aass: 默认是关闭的 emerge 一个alsa-utils
<kdlijian> 另外 你是编译进内核还是模块？
<aass> kdlijian: 我是编译进去的，不是作为模块的
<kdlijian> 那就emerge那个包 然后运行alsamixer看看
<aass> kdlijian: 我直接选的SOUND子目录没看
<kdlijian> 不行 你得看
<aass> kdlijian: 还要分型号？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 高手
<kdlijian> aass: 当然分型号 找hda-intel
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 别扯淡
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我说你是熬夜高手
<kdlijian> 我这边一到夜里就不能google，百度什么都搞不出来
<aass> kdlijian: 蛋疼，是重新编译内核，还是装你说的那个驱动？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你更是，wm帝
<gebjgd> kdlijian: XD
<kdlijian> 我说的那不是驱动，是个配置软件。
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 蔡淳佳 - 回家的路
<kdlijian> 再编译吧
<aass> 明天再说，这会正看小说来劲呢
<kdlijian> aass: 有道理
<aass> kdlijian: 你今天怎么到这个点还没睡呢
<kdlijian> aass: 刚整了文泉驿正黑体 很满意
<aass> kdlijian: 你真无聊
<kdlijian> aass: 我哪天这个点都没睡呀
<kdlijian> aass: 可不是嘛。awesome最上边一行变宽了一点，难受死我了。
<aass> kdlijian: fuck那你一个人搞，不上线
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 截图看看
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 多大的字体？
<alvin_rxg> 9
<kdlijian> gebjgd:不是9
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 多大？
<kdlijian> 不是用于桌面，用于浏览器 都是页面自己选
<kdlijian> 我桌面一个字都没有 你知道的 awesome XD
<alvin_rxg> he means gtk font.. or qt font..
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 多大？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我没配置阿。现在只有firefox再用，其它的都没用它。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 36D 这回行了吧
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 无图无真相。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你搞虾米，CPCT 干嘛的
<kdlijian> 文泉驿正黑内嵌点阵宋体 还不错 跟微软的效果差不多
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 装个xchat，截图看看你的字体
<aass> kdlijian: totem 视频插件怎么装？
<kdlijian> aass: 没用过
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 不装，好大阿，一个多M呢
<aass> kdlijian: 。。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你什么机器这么吝啬
<knownbad> aass: sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<aass> knownbad: gentoo
<knownbad> 那问别人去。
<aass> knownbad: 正装着呢，不知道是不是
<kdlijian> aass: 看wiki
<aass> kdlijian: 明天再说吧，今天不整了先
<kdlijian> 天怎么还不亮 等着吃包子呢
<aass> kdlijian:差不多了，再过半个小时就有了
<kdlijian> 看会电影就快了
<aass> kdlijian: 无声影院。。。
<kdlijian> aass: 对 忘了
<aass> kdlijian: 睡了先
<nong> kdlijian:看了一晚上电影？
<kdlijian> nong: 没，刚要看
<kdlijian> nong: 等着天亮吃包子 不看电影没法熬
<nong> kdlijian:哦
<nong> kdlijian:一夜没睡？
<nong> kdlijian:看大西洋帝国了没？挺刺激
<kdlijian> nong: 没看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我从一台本子传到另一台本子还用了12分钟呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 900k/s
<knownbad> 还好啊。
<knownbad> 你没买gb switch?
<nong> gebjgd:为什么你总是突然跟一个人说句话，然后他还刚巧在线
<knownbad> 现在很便宜
<nong> gebjgd:别告诉我，你一直在自言自语
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老本子的也不支持阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无线网卡就那样了
<knownbad> 他正忙着自摸呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是isp自带的那种dsl router
<knownbad> the lover = 自摸
<gebjgd> nong: 你的问题我表示无法理解
<knownbad> gebjgd: 那还好吧，这速度不错了。
<nong> i'm fire = 胡了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 看了the lover后不找你老婆去？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近天天缴公粮
<nong> gebjgd:你在哪个国家？
<gebjgd> nong: 你猜
<nong> gebjgd:德国
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥是繳公粮?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你是真不知道。还是装傻？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 第一次听到
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我落伍了？
<nong> 是公精么？
<nong> 是不是我太邪恶了
<alvin_rxg> nong: 不，你很正常。其实他属鸡的
<nong> alvin_rxg:还好在常规生肖中
<nong> http://blog.devep.net/virushuo/2010/11/07/why_china_internet_gangster.html
<nong> 看到这些文章我就没有斗志了
<kdlijian> 我看看先
<nong> kdlijian:也许你看标题就知道内容了，只是我太古洛寡闻了
<alvin_rxg>             _               _
<alvin_rxg> __      __ | |__     __ _  | |_
<alvin_rxg> \ \ /\ / / | '_ \   / _` | | __|
<alvin_rxg>  \ V  V /  | | | | | (_| | | |_
<alvin_rxg>   \_/\_/   |_| |_|  \__,_|  \__|
<gebjgd> AllenYan: 歪了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 歪了
<gebjgd> AllenYan: 错了
<aass> kdlijian: 怎么设置awesome显示工具栏？
<nong> alvin_rxg:呵呵
<alvin_rxg>  _   _   _
<alvin_rxg> | | | | (_)
<alvin_rxg> | |_| | | |
<alvin_rxg> |  _  | | |
<alvin_rxg> |_| |_| |_|
<alvin_rxg> aass: awesome toolbar ? whatz that?
<aass> alvin_rxg: 什么？
<alvin_rxg> (23:47:29) aass: kdlijian: 怎么设置awesome显示工具栏？
<aass> file edit Vies ...
<aass> alvin_rxg: 就是那些按钮
<alvin_rxg> ?
<aass> alvin_rxg: 我装了mplayer结果全都是用快捷键
<alvin_rxg> - -!  gmplayer? or pure cli mplayer?
<aass> alvin_rxg: 就是mplayer啊
<alvin_rxg> mplayer 是 cli 的
<aass> 那怎么让它显示那些按钮？
<alvin_rxg> aass: btw, show me ur awesome's screenshot pls. :)
<aass> alvin_rxg: 中文行不行
<alvin_rxg> 哎，难怪你还在这问 awesome 的问题呢，原来 english 不行哦
<aass> alvin_rxg: 怎么解决？
<alvin_rxg> 纯的 mplayer 是没有 gui 的，更别谈什么 工具栏 了。你可以使用别的图形前端，或者是 gentoo 里边自己改个 --enable-gui 的 mplayer
<alvin_rxg> aass: 不过那个命令是 gmplayer
<aass> alvin_rxg: 可以使用totem的吗？
<alvin_rxg> 你到底要干什么……mplayer和totem没关系
<aass> alvin_rxg: 那么在gentoo下totem不能放rmvb怎么装插件？
<aass> alvin_rxg: 还有mp4
<alvin_rxg> aass: 那个需要 gstreamer0.10 的支持
<kdlijian> aass: 怎么没睡？
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 你不是让他看电影么，他想看呢
<aass> kdlijian: 没整好，睡不着
<aass> 又整了一遍内核有声音了
<kdlijian> aass: 牛逼阿，你这战斗力
<aass> kdlijian: 你不是也没睡么
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 我没让他看。他自己睡觉去了。
<kdlijian> aass: 我看电影，等着吃包子，然后睡觉。
<kdlijian> 我去买包子了。
<aass> kdlijian: 等等
<kdlijian> 还得买包烟，一夜难受死了。
<kdlijian> aass: 怎么 ？
<aass> kdlijian:你用的什么播放器？
<kdlijian> aass: mplayer昨天才装的 流畅极了
<aass> kdlijian: 还是用网页看的？
<aass> kdlijian: 那你怎么用的啊？
<kdlijian> 网页看的今天
<kdlijian> mplayer直接播阿
<aass> kdlijian: mplayer只有一个框框，什么功能都没办法调
<kdlijian> 扯淡 键盘阿
<aass> 那你告诉我怎么放大
<kdlijian> 直接运行mplayer，就会有提示
<aass> 就是原来它是800＊600的怎么全屏
<aass> 我的没有啊
<kdlijian> aass: 那不会，我会全屏。f。我去买包子了
<alvin_rxg> f
<aass> 。。。
<kdlijian> 再不买没了。fuck
<aass> alvin_rxg: 它全屏了可是有黑边的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<aass> alvin_rxg: 不明白？
<alvin_rxg> 既然是 awesome，再不会全屏，你也可以 meta4 + f
<alvin_rxg> aass: 不明白你所说的黑边是啥
<aass> alvin_rxg: 就是它一直是烟盒那么大，剩下的都是黑边
<alvin_rxg> zoom?..
<aass> yes
<alvin_rxg> 加参数， -zoom
<aass> 给个例子。。。
<alvin_rxg> mplayer -zoom abc.rmvb
<alvin_rxg> mplayer -zoom -fs abc.rmvb
<alvin_rxg> 一般是自己编辑好 ~/.mplayer/config，里边添加 zoom 参数，这样以后只要直接播放即可(mplayer abc.rmvb)，不再需要添加 -zoom 参数
<aass> alvin_rxg: thank you
<aass> al
<aass> al
<alvin_rxg> aass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528968/  it's my mplayer config
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: mplayer还要config?？
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 如果没的话，你乐意每次都手动添加那么长一串参数？
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 我从没加过参数。。。您是高手
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 靠！敢情你们丫都不看文档的
<kdlijian> 靠！mplayer都看文档那不得累死！
<alvin_rxg> man mplayer => CONFIGURATION FILES
<alvin_rxg> 我还真看完的……
<kdlijian> 知道有。但是一直用不着。就像用awesome,至今不只配置文件在哪，照样用不是吗
<alvin_rxg> 那你至少 widgets 得根据自己的需求来配置的吧……
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 一个widgets都没有。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<kdlijian> 原来什么样，先在还什么样。就上边一串123……9，最右边时间
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: http://i56.tinypic.com/2qdc08k.jpg 这是我的
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: http://i53.tinypic.com/2w6t4iw.jpg 我的 widgets
<ImATM> awesome 如何啊.我只用过dwm.
<kdlijian> 你给的网站我打不开 :(
<alvin_rxg> ...
<cece> lol
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 换个站吧，我想看看。
<nong> alvin_rxg:什么版本的？
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 我一会把我的给你看
<alvin_rxg> moment
<alvin_rxg> nong: 3.4.8
<nong> alvin_rxg:哦
<kdlijian> 牛逼 我才3.4.4
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 哪个发行版？
<alvin_rxg> archlinux..
<ImATM> 找到同志了
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: http://imagebin.ca/img/bqGLmp3.png
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.ca/img/qVVcm2.png
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 问个事。今天我装了文泉驿正黑，然后最上边的那条就遍宽了，特别难受，怎么改？
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.ca/img/vMCRbBN.png
<alvin_rxg> 最上边那条？
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 对
<kdlijian> 就是1234那条 任务栏
<alvin_rxg> 因为空间不够用，我的 widgetbar 中间天气和 mpd信息循环……
<kdlijian> 变宽了一点，原来的看舒服了，现在看起来特别难受
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 说实话你的够丑的
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: look into your configfile...........
<ImATM> alvin_rxg: 你用的是什么输入法啊
<alvin_rxg> scim
<kdlijian> http://imagebin.ca/view/fQ-3un0W.html
<kdlijian> 我的
<ImATM> alvin_rxg: 哦.我用的ibus,这几天被他烦死了
<alvin_rxg> 不用看了，默认的……
<alvin_rxg> ImATM: o
<alvin_rxg> 它还不成熟
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 对阿，默认的很舒服，就是上边那个变宽了，有一个办法能该，就是改theme的font为7，这样字又太小。
<ImATM> alvin_rxg: 你用awesome倒还好.我的开了ibus,gnomedo就用不了了
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 没明白怎么宽了？
<aass> 撑不住了，问题解决了，睡了。。。
<alvin_rxg> ImATM: o
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 宽了一点，我能感觉出，很明显。
<atcho> ok
<ImATM> 哪位遇到这问题了啊?求解
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 没看出来
<not_atcho> ok
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: theme.font 改别的呗
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: alvin_rxg 你看你的就知道的 你的分辨率比我的大，那个条要比我的窄。
<alvin_rxg> ？？？高度？？？
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 对，是高度。不是宽度。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: :)
<kdlijian> 好像用于1234……9的字体和右边显示时间的字体不一样。以前左边是serif,右边是sans，现在都是sans,所以变宽了。
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian:     mywibox[s] = awful.wibox({ position = "top", screen = s, height = 18 })
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 这一行放.config/awesome/rc.lua就行了？
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 羡慕你，不需要挂着别的 IM 的
<alvin_rxg> rc.lua 里边就有啊……
<alvin_rxg> omg!
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 什么也不挂
<alvin_rxg> 不挂别的 IM，我就可以单单开个 irssi 了
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 我不懂lua
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 看样子你还是用别的有图形配置的比较好。这些配置都不去看的……
<alvin_rxg> 我也不懂的啊
<alvin_rxg> 但是我看了半天，就大概理解了每个都是什么意思了
<alvin_rxg> 之后我就直接查 api 直接写了
<kdlijian> 找着地儿了，我靠
<kdlijian> height是18大约多大，原来默认的是多少？
<alvin_rxg> 说实在的，你临时调音量怎么调？
<alvin_rxg> 原来20
<kdlijian> al
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: alsamixer 都是软调
<kdlijian> 播放器什么的都自带的 耳机也带 :)
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: ……我都绑定了快捷键。然后 widgetsbar 上也有，可以用鼠标滚轮调
<kdlijian_> alvin_rxg: 哥，我出门遇贵人阿，谢谢你！搞定了。
<alvin_rxg> 相信我比你小……
<alvin_rxg> 另外，你干嘛也退了进的？
<kdlijian_> 你多大？
<alvin_rxg> 23
<kdlijian_> 我重启awesome阿
<kdlijian_> 虚岁还是实岁？
<alvin_rxg> 重启 awesome 可以不退出别的程序的呀
<alvin_rxg> 实岁
<kdlijian_> 那不管用，我试了
<alvin_rxg> omg! 你真得看看那些配置文件了
<kdlijian_> 我不知自己是22随还是23随
<kdlijian_> 岁 我草 这垃圾输入法
<alvin_rxg> 你用什么管理网络的？
<kdlijian_> 管理网络干嘛？就dhcp就行了
<kdlijian_> 我也23岁
<alvin_rxg> 不是，你用 wicd? networkmanager? iwtools?
<kdlijian_> alvin_rxg: 什么都没用阿。
<kdlijian_> 就有个配置文件 /etc/conf.d/net和启动脚本/etc/init.d/net.eth0
<alvin_rxg> 哦……那就是说系统的 eth0 + dhcp 咯？那没问题，awesome可以直接 meta4 + ctrl + r 重启的
<kdlijian_> 我用这个了，但是上边那条没变化，我就退出去了。第一遍退出去少加了个逗号，直接没起来。
<kdlijian_> 我就用console上irssi，发现不能输入汉字，就又退了。
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 我这没问题的么……
<wzlxx> 火狐有豆瓣电台的插件吗？
<kdlijian_> awesome这热重启挺好
<kdlijian_> wzlxx: 不知道
<kdlijian_> wzlxx: 就一个flash还要插件干嘛？你不嫌firefox启动慢吗
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 开个tag挺麻烦的
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<kdlijian_> wzlxx: tag？
<wzlxx> 标签啊
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎
<alvin_rxg> 呃，知道你的问题了，因为本身使用的是默认配置，这样 awesome 配置文件出错了，它载入的还是默认的。像我这边，先载入我的个人配置文件，到哪步出错了，再载入系统的配置文件，这样就很清楚我的配置错了，再改……再继续 meta4 + ctrll + r
<kdlijian_> wzlxx: 直接 douban.fm 还有比这更方便的
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 电台+downloadhelper爽的很啊，哈哈
<kdlijian_> wzlxx: 我日。像你这种就不该听电台。听电台就图个不要下载。
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 哈哈，准备断网呢
<kdlijian_> alvin_rxg: 我再改回来试试这热重启。
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 有时候会断网
<kdlijian_> wzlxx: 那确实得存点。
<alvin_rxg> 我都是自己写个脚本，分析 douban.fm 然后一边从 mp3.sogou.com 下载，一边听……
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 要不很悲剧
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 一直用小小输入法的搜狗云，但现在就是因为断网的原因现在都不用了
<kdlijian_> alvin_rxg: 不行，重启是重启了，那个height设定不起作用。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 我这有效
<kdlijian_> 不是 douban.fm
<kdlijian_> 从搜狗下的？
<alvin_rxg> yo，从 douban.fm 得到列表
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg, 你很牛啊
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> douban.fm 都 60kbit 的，听着就不爽
<alvin_rxg> 不过我的脚本都是几个月前的事了，很久没更新，现在 douban.fm 加了很多新的东西
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-10
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 起作用了，不过有灵异时间发生
<alvin_rxg> ?
<kdlijian> 热重启发现irssi窗口没了，输入法没了，但是irssi没退出，这就是我为什么用kdlijian_登录的原因
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 不清楚具体原因，可能哪一步不对
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 谢谢你了，现在我心情很舒畅。
<alvin_rxg> 呃?
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 就是上边那个条无故变宽让我很难受，现在好了。不过我什么也没改动，为什么会变高呢？
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 不知道 pidgin 有没有办法添加 urgent 事件……收到个人消息时 urgent
<kdlijian> 不知道。也不折腾。
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: lua看起来很简单阿？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 等我哥过几天把他的破本给我 我就张arch
<kdlijian> 状
<kdlijian> 装
<kdlijian> 这输入法。。
<alvin_rxg> xD  其实用哪个发行版都无所谓的，关键是你如何配置。比如 ubuntu 你可以关闭没用的 daemo，更改 gnome 为别的 de 或者 wm 等……
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 我一向认为添比去要简单而且爽。
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 这是有原因的。因为相对 ubuntu，你可能不知道哪些是不必要的……想得再全面也会有漏掉的
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 添加的话，你也挺痛苦的，可能想不全哪些软件是你要的。比如今天要个 cpufrequtil，明天去改 hdparm，后天添个 ntp 什么的……
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 虽然没用过arch，但我觉得应该很方便。
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 需求变化很正常。不过最痛苦的还是折腾桌面。其他的都好说。
<alvin_rxg> 相比 gentoo,不能自个编译，不能细化选包
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 里边，你可能 vim 不要 clipboard，可 archlinux 就提供一个版本……要么换 gvim(包含 vim)，要么自己改 pkgbuild 像gentoo那样自己编译后再通过pacman安装……
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 骗我 有ABS不是
<alvin_rxg> 那个……版本略微旧点
<alvin_rxg> 我也没用过 abs
<kdlijian> gentoo看来你用过
<alvin_rxg> 没，道听途说的了解的
<kdlijian> 到听途说都这么了解 让我情何以堪
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 看了下 wiki,用 abs 比较频繁的话，还不如 gentoo
<alvin_rxg> 但是，如果偶尔一两个软件包，还不如去 aur 找个 pkgbuild 自己改呢……
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 其实我现在有点不想用gentoo了，编译确实很麻烦。我的机器性能又低。
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: arch里的包都是默认支持全部或尽量多的特性的吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不追新的话，推荐 suse 或 fedora 或它们的衍生版本
<kdlijian> 为什么不推荐arch相比fedora,suse,centOS？
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 严重同意，要不是我的机子不好早用Gentoo了
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 它里边的包默认是怎么情况我不是非常清楚，大部分功能都是有的
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 回来arch吧
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<Warm_HUG> 上班的早啊
<Warm_HUG> 上学的不要起这么早啊
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 我把大部分大包都给拦住了，比如gcc,glibc,kernel,firefox...
<wzlxx> 晕
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<wzlxx> 用gentoo不编译安装就白搭了
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 没用过arch，以后会首先考虑。
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 可以一个机器编译然后打包复制过去的。
<wzlxx> 哈哈，你几个机子啊
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 快有俩了，等那个来了再想用gentoo，arch或者其他
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 哦，还是arch吧，不那么折腾
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 拜见主席
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<kdlijian> 再见朋友们，守了一夜了。睡觉去。
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 拜拜。
<alvin_rxg> 88
<kdlijian> wzlxx: 拜拜
<wzlxx> kdlijian, 拜拜
<ImATM> arch就是不折腾
<maonx> Arch吧
<ImATM> 是啊
<maonx> 来加入Arch党吧
<ImATM> 我?
<maonx> 好像刚才那个已经离开了
<ImATM> 貌似是的
<maonx> 给我汇5000
<ImATM> 干吗..
<maonx> ImATM: ATM嘛，最近想买Iphone
<ImATM> 哦...玩dota死的像atm
<maonx> ImATM: 木哈哈哈哈
<maonx> ImATM: 那下次打的时候叫我，送我一血
<ImATM> 好啊
<maonx> ImATM: ：）
<ImATM> 哪个平台
<ImATM> 我gg
<maonx> ImATM: 都可以的，VS呀，浩 方呀
<maonx> 。。
<ImATM> ?
<maonx> 我不知道GG
<ImATM> 中文叫竞舞台把好像
<maonx> 还真没玩过。。
<ImATM> maonx: 也是archer?
<ImATM> 正好.我有问题
<maonx> ImATM: 是呀，不然怎么劝人加入Arch党
<ImATM> 貌似我的ibus和gnome-do有冲突
<wzlxx> gmrun没有文档？
<wzlxx> ImATM, 解决办法：两个都不用
<ImATM> 额..
<ImATM> ibus倒是不错的
<ImATM> gnome-do现在就没用了
<wzlxx> 输入法有小小输入法，gnome-do 的替代品有gmrun
<maonx> ImATM: gnome 和ibus我都不用的。。
<wzlxx> gnome的替代品有openbox
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<maonx> Awesome党。。。。
<ImATM> 小小是闭源吧好像
<wzlxx> 嗯
<maonx> fctix
<wzlxx> 但作者很好
<wzlxx> 俺是Archer
<ImATM> fcitx感觉不行.用过
<wzlxx> 不是gentoo党
<ImATM> 有空试试小小
<ImATM> aur上有没
<wzlxx> 太旧了那个
<ImATM> 哦
<wzlxx> 直接小小的论坛下载最新的
<maonx> fcitx 感觉很给力。。。。
<wzlxx> 码表输入法的小小也很给力，哈哈
<ImATM> wzlxx: 为什么觉得他好呢
<wzlxx> 要什么就是什么
 * pocoyo fcitx 很给办
<wzlxx> ImATM, 没有什么，从一开始就用了啊
<ImATM> 不懂啊.码表啥的
<ilazy> fcitx太给力了
<wzlxx> 自己的定义码表啊
 * ilazy 真受了。这么给力的输入法
 * ilazy 真不受了。这么给力的输入法
<ImATM> ilazy: e.........
<ilazy> ImATM: 给点钱。
<ilazy> ImATM: XD
<wzlxx> ilazy, 哈哈
<ImATM> ilazy: 我送一血的你也要
<wzlxx> ilazy, fcitx4不是出来了吗
<ImATM> 好像是的
<ilazy> wzlxx: 正式版还是 ？
<ilazy> 我现在用的是beta
<wzlxx> beta
<ImATM> toy上面有消息
<ilazy> 晕。早就用上了。
<ImATM> 我对fcitx影响不好
<ImATM> 印象
<wzlxx> archer有用gmrun的没？
<ImATM> 没.我现在试试吧
<wzlxx> OK
<ilazy> 2010年11月01日 星期一 14时11分53秒
<ilazy> 编译日期　： 2010年11月01日 星期一 14时11分53秒
<ilazy> 我现在用的是fbrun
<ImATM> gmrun没设置啥的?
<ImATM> 光秃秃的
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<wzlxx> ImATM, .gmrunrc
<ImATM> wzlxx: 我看看
<wzlxx> ilazy, fbrun好用？？？
<ilazy> wzlxx: =一下。我在查你给我说的那个是什么。不知道是不是和fbrun是同一类程序
<ilazy> wzlxx: 是不是alt+f2的东西嘛
<ilazy> A simple program which provides a run program window:-D
<wzlxx> 是啊
<wzlxx> 差不多啦
<Warm_HUG>  
<ilazy> wzlxx: 没什么感觉
<ImATM> 额我现在就用的alt_f2
<ilazy> wzlxx: 反正都是用。按方向键会像徭
<ilazy> wzlxx: 像term那样
<wzlxx> ImATM, 其他桌面没有alt+f2
<ImATM> 我用dwm时用的dmenu
<cqpx> fcitx4很给力
<ilazy> wzlxx: 有的。你说的是wm吧。
<ilazy> wzlxx: 通过设定都可以。
<ImATM> ilazy: 因该是的
<wzlxx> ilazy, 怎么设定啊？
<ilazy> wzlxx: 觉得不爽你自己一g个一个来试。grun gmrun fbrun xfrun4
<ilazy> wzlxx: 这么多wm，哪说得完
<ilazy> wzlxx: 不过很多默认都是alt+f2
<wzlxx> openbox
<ilazy> 在配置文件里面有键盘快捷键设定的。参照着做就行了所
<ImATM> wzlxx: gmrun如何设呼出快捷键啊
<wzlxx> 呼出gmrun？？
<ImATM> wzlxx: 难道是在terminal下?
<ilazy> 似乎有个东西叫做rc.xml
<wzlxx> 就是啊
<ilazy> wzlxx: ob里就修改这个行了所。好像还不用修改。我都忘记了。很久不耍 ob了
<ImATM> 额.那不如直接打应用文件
<wzlxx> il
<wzlxx> ilazy, ob
<wzlxx> ilazy, ob就是修改这个
<ilazy> wzlxx: 我是说默认是不是alt+f2，我不记得了。XD
<ilazy> wzlxx: 耍 完ob可以试试 fvwm所。
<wzlxx> 哦，这样啊，我是说我本身没有什么软件
<wzlxx> 很好吗？
<wzlxx> ilazy, xfce4里那个？
<ilazy> wzlxx: 你要安装啊。yaourt foo
<ilazy> wzlxx: xfrun4
<wzlxx> 我不装
<ImATM> 算了.我alt+f2把
<ilazy> wzlxx: xfce4默认就有啊。
<wzlxx> ImATM, 嘎嘎
<wzlxx> ilazy, 我只有openbox
<ilazy> wzlxx: 我晕。没有的话自己修改一下。orz
<wzlxx> gmrun不会让你失望的
<ilazy> wzlxx: 哦
<ImATM> wzlxx: 没感觉出来
<wzlxx> ImATM, 你配置以下很爽的
<ImATM> wzlxx: 好..待我研究研究
<maonx> RavenChan: Crow~~
<maonx> RavenChan: Morning~
<ImATM> wzlxx: gmrun这东西不man
<wzlxx> 不man
<ImATM> 没man
<ImATM> 啥都没
<ImATM> 真是够简洁
<ilazy> wzlxx: fvwm支持鼠标手势
<wzlxx> ilazy, 哦
<hylinux> 大家早啊。
<ilazy> hylinux: hello
<hylinux> ilazy, 早。
<hylinux> hehe
<kwater> 大家早
<ilazy> kwater: 早上 好
 * maonx 看着人们进进出出
<ilazy> bye 折腾深度的主题去了。
<pocoyo>  *** There are 69 users (4 ops) on the current channel
<lkk-_>  [09:43] [lkk-_(+Zi)] [2:ub/#ubuntu-cn(+Ccntz)] [Act: 1,3,4,5,6] [68 nicks (@4 +0 64)]
<duke__> 终于升级到10.10了
<duke__> 发现QQ 还是可以用的...
<liuh0327> 终于进来了，冒个泡先
<maonx> 有好的下载win系统的网么
<zhoudan> 我没看到你
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<t502> morning every body
<DraZet> morning
<xinchi> 大家好 请问大家的openfetion2.0.1 能登录吗？ 为什么我的一登录窗口就消失了？
<pocoyo> xinchi: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xinchi> 大家好 请问大家的openfetion2.0.1 能登录吗？ 为什么我的一登录窗口就消失了？
<pocoyo> xinchi: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pys8302> 不知今天的话题是什么？？
<pys8302> 不知今天的话题是什么？？
<pys8302> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html  第34分钟那段呵呵呵
<pys8302> 70 80 一段心声啊
<pys8302> 理想和现实。。。唉
<pys8302>  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html  第34分钟那段呵呵呵
<pys8302> 有多少人看过
<Lovewade> 看过了
<Lovewade> 看过两次
<pocoyo> pys8302: 小芳那个 ？
<zhang_> 大家好
<pocoyo> zhang_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pys8302> 最后那首歌，3万多个回复不错
<zhang_> pocoyo, 什么东西
<pocoyo> zhang_: 没事。
<pocoyo> pys8302: 貌似没听到最后 比较卡。
<pys8302> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html  第34分钟那段
<pys8302> pocoyo:再看看，
<pys8302> 怀旧，加催泪
<zhang_> pocoyo, 桌面培训主要培训什么
<DraZet> 老男孩哪里有非迅雷的下载方式？
<pys8302> DraZet: 不知道，
<pocoyo> zhang_: ubuntu使用吧。
<pys8302> 呵呵
<Lovewade> 好像verycd那里有下载
<ImATM> 我是不得已用的迅雷
<Lovewade> flv格式的
<ImATM> 冒泡
<Lovewade> 去verycd搜一下吧
<ImATM> 我是mp4
<zhang_> 哦!好像有点win的offic培训的意思
<Lovewade> 感觉是
<Lovewade> 就是OOo
<zhang_> 你们用什么下载软件阿!迅雷?
<pys8302> 29664个回复，不错的视频
<ImATM> zhang_: 我是切到win了
<ImATM> zhang_: 好像把对象弄错了
<zhang_> ImATM, o !呵呵
<ImATM> zhang_: sry啊.:-D
<zhang_> 呵呵,我以为迅雷也有linux的
<ImATM> zhang_: flashget倒是有.不过很烂
<nong> zhang_:有人wine过，我试过，特别麻烦
<ImATM> wine这东西太不靠谱
<pys8302> 我承认看到“老公，接着“，我就泪下，太好了
<ImATM> pys8302: 那首歌就是点睛.前面比较乱
<zhang_> ImATM, nong :还是用纯粹的linux吧!不伦不类的还是不爽
<pocoyo> pys8302: 你女人？
<nong> zhang_:嗯，特别的不爽
<pys8302> ImATM: 不对，没有前面，就没有后面的
<pys8302> pocoyo:正太
<S_C_P> pys8302:的确啊，其实王小帅娶了郝芳真是很幸福了
<zhang_> 有人用elmer马?
<pys8302> S_C_P: 我也是
<pocoyo> pys8302: 正太是啥？
<ImATM> pys8302: 我是说前面比较乱.拍的
<pys8302>  pocoyo:我年青人
<pocoyo> pys8302: 我老了
<pys8302> 80后
<ImATM> pys8302: 据说片子使用无敌兔拍的
<pys8302>  ImATM:我只关心他的歌，和故事
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 你个90后，还骗人说老了。
<nong> pocoyo:真的？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: ... 80.
<ImATM> pys8302: 当然片子是非常不错.我已经珍藏了
<pys8302> 不知90后有没共鸣？？
<nong> pys8302:什么片子？
<ImATM> nong: old boy
<pys8302> nong:http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html  第34分钟那段
<nong> 我最近在看大西洋帝国，看完以后特舒坦，那个爽啊
<S_C_P> pys8302:前边估计不大会有共鸣，但是结尾应该都会有感触吧。
<ImATM> 结尾有种一下子起来的感觉
<pys8302> S_C_P: 没有故事，就没有后面的泪下，呵呵
<pys8302>  ImATM: 深切同意
<pys8302> 后面他的同学都在哪里？？
<Lovewade> 确实是啊
<S_C_P> pys8302:那是，我说的前面指的是学校的种种场景，90后他们的完全不一样
<Lovewade> 特别是小芳竟然嫁给了……
<t502> 哈哈,现实啊
<Lovewade> 太现实了
<zhang_> 你们看啥电影阿
<pys8302> Lovewade:这样蛮好，呵呵
<S_C_P> lovewade:现实生活绝对有比这还那个的
<pys8302> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html  第34分钟那段
<ImATM> zhang_: old boy
<Lovewade> 那也是
<pys8302>  zhang_: 你看看
<zhang_> 哦!好
<pys8302> old boy又名老男孩，呵呵
<zhang_> 电影?
<ImATM> zhang_: 短片
<pys8302> zhang_:视频，不知你看过没有
<Lovewade> 40分钟
<zhang_> 哦!找到了
<pys8302> 推荐看第34分钟那段
<zhang_> oldboy找不到,老男孩找到了
<t502> 第一反映,雪拂兰
<ImATM> zhang_: 呵呵....
<pys8302> zhang_:http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDU1MDE2.html  第34分钟那段
<ImATM> zhang_: :-D
<S_C_P> t502:这个系列的片子都有打这个广告，毕竟赞助嘛
<zhang_> 呵呵,在看呢
<techzhou> 这里有debian的用户么
<pys8302> zhang_: 啥样，啊
<ImATM> 哈.我archer
<zhang_> 呵呵,在看,有点意思
<lkk-> 此款手机采用的是最新双核操作系统Montavista Linux（也称神奇Linux,相关资料可以查阅百度百科（http://baike.baidu.com/view/1210860.htm）。
<pys8302> 我承认看到“老公，接着“，我就泪下，太好了
<techzhou> gdm 启用xdmcp只绑定ipv6 怎么办
<ImATM> pys8302: 王的老婆刻画的不错啊
<pys8302> ImATM: 老公，接着，那段不错，
<pocoyo> techzhou: 不懂。
<ilazy> :-D竟然安装不上deepin
<zhang_> 呵呵!
<pys8302> zhang_: 你泪下了吗？？
<techzhou> pocoyo, 算了 我去英文频道看看  老人都没来
<pocoyo> pys8302: 我麻木了
<ImATM> pys8302: 中间一段难道他们去了日本.我看见了海魂衫
<zhang_> 才看到6分钟
<XwinX> driver. Acceleration, edges and resolution are based on the dimensions reported by the kernel. If the kernel reports multi-finger detection, two-finger verti‐
<zhang_> 什么拍的哦
<pys8302> ImATM: 拍的粗糙一点，故事不错
<zhang_> 太经典了
<ImATM> zhang_: ?
<zhang_> 80年代全盘演绎
<zhang_> 中学的时候就是这样!呵呵
<t502> 哎,没感觉了
<pys8302>  t502: 你老了？？
<t502> 不知怎么着,有没有没感觉的了?
<pocoyo> t502: 我差不多。比较麻木了
<t502> 只是对 GDP那点有感觉,
<zhang_> 当年也是听jakson的歌长大的
<ImATM> 我看了跟多是感触.不是感动
<pys8302> 泪下了没有？？？
<ImATM> pys8302: 我?
<pocoyo> pys8302: 您贵瘐啊？
<t502> pocoyo: 你8的?
<pys8302> pocoyo: 80后
<ImATM> 话说这里有70后的吗.没事我问问
<pys8302> 爱情不顺
<pocoyo> pys8302: 赶紧 还有一天时间
<pys8302> 在刺湖南卫视，在刺包小柏
<ImATM> ?
<pys8302> 讽刺意味也有
<t502> 我看了最深的感觉,尽然是雪拂兰
<pys8302> 在讽刺湖南卫视，在讽刺包小柏
<pys8302>  t502:我看的是故事，你在看车
<t502> pys8302: 故事方面有点感觉的是 伟大D 鸡滴屁
<pys8302> 下班了，你们慢聊
<ImATM> 庞大的数字后面尽是悲凉
<t502> 中国足球运动员指中国球迷是有智力缺陷的女性生殖系统 ...看到这个标题,我笑了
<XwinX> 我觉得非常正确
<t502> 太TMD文明了
<cfy> Boring physics
<cfy> Ee
<flh> 大家好
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<DraZet> ee换什么马甲了？
<flh> pocoyo: 选择linux 的原因是什么？
<pocoyo> flh: 等你的
<DraZet> free
<t502> f r EE
<cfy> You know who is ee?
<pocoyo> cfy: iFvwm
<pocoyo> cfy: 手机？
<cfy> Bot or not bot
<cfy> Yes
<cfy> Jmirc
<cfy> Mm
<pocoyo> cfy: 神码牌子的 居然没有中文？
<t502> 刚被bot照唤了
<cfy> 中文可以有
<cfy> motorola,running linux
<flh> cfy: 昨天，试了下虚拟机上安装gentoo,那个等啊等啊，以后不敢了，
<t502> motorola,running linux? e6 or e680?
<cfy> Why not install directly on your pc?
<cfy> Zn5
<pocoyo> flh: debian是王道
<flh> pocoyo: 我喜欢debian,看看人家arch,gentoo，红眼，耐不住
<XanaduNWH> 喜欢什么是个人习惯了，呵呵
<flh> pocoyo: 我喜欢debian,原来是因为定制安装性强，结果那几个，更强啊
<cfy> Don't waste time on tasting distribution,just enjoying hacking,unless you think tasting is interesting
<cqpx_> flh: Arch吧，gentoo编译太痛苦了
<flh> pocoyo: 回到lucid,感觉它也不错
<zhang_> It's so good!!!!!!!!!!!
<flh> cqpx_:  是啊，我不会再花时间编译了，没有那个耐性
<flh> cqpx_:  如果两台电脑，远程安装还差不多，不会停机
<cqpx_> flh: Arch就在二进制包和编译之间达到了平衡，我们一般是大多数包用现成的，少数软件和新软件上aur下pkgbuild自己编译生成安装包
<flh> pocoyo: 半月前上ubu,lucid感觉不错，就呆在这了，
<freeflying> cqpx_, 都什么年代了，还推销这些东西
<cqpx_> freeflying: 那这个年代应该用什么
<XanaduNWH> 这个年代是喜欢什么用什么
<flh> freeflying: 刚才看了你的文字，不太理解？
<cfy> portage is excellent
<t502> freeflying: 雅欠党落伍了?
<freeflying> cfy, cqpx_ 至少别在这里推销arch这些
<flh> freeflying: 是不是说，debian过于老，老产品？
<freeflying> flh, 电脑是用来做什么的
<ImATM> 玩的
<t502> 电脑是用来DIY的
<cqpx> freeflying: 这的规则里可没写这条
<flh> freeflying: 基本是玩和满足喜好及虚荣
<freeflying> flh, 虚荣的话去买个mbp/imac/mba啥的
<freeflying> cqpx, 这是常识
<flh> freeflying: 请你推销一下比较好用的系统？
<missing> flh: 双飞更加可以满足虚荣
<t502> flh: 拿linux来虛荣?GOD
<cqpx> freeflying: 那是你的常识，我的常识是只要跟linux有关都可以
<t502>  f flh
<flh> freeflying: 年轻人，适当的虚荣，是人的必要元素
<freeflying> cqpx, 那我也可以不欢迎你在这里了
<flh> freeflying: 看人家玩linux,自己想，学了，上了，，不也是进步
 * pocoyo .候总今天比较闲 
<freeflying> pocoyo, 是啊，我在休假
<missing> 顺便教育年轻人哈
<missing> 哈哈
<t502> NND,窗外传来一争争百油味
<pocoyo> 今天的bot可要小心了 :D
<flh> freeflying: 您能告诉我电脑用来做什么，你的电脑装的什么系统？
<freeflying> pocoyo, 今天什么日子啊，怎么这么多人
<t502> f help
<cqpx> freeflying: 拿着鸡毛当令箭
<t502> who的bot,怎么用?
<pocoyo> freeflying: 前两天 100多号人呢。
<pocoyo> freeflying: 3Q大战的直接后果
<imadper> pocoyo: 老牛，这个，你使用gnome的吗？
<freeflying> pocoyo, 这样的啊
<cfy> 跟irc啥关系，不也应该是msn?
<tcpct> !
<XwinX_> iFvwm: 好麻烦的玩意
<XwinX> iFvwm: 。。。
<flh> XwinX: 是啊，那东西，太难弄了，
<t502> 为啥我用 f xxx 可以照唤出 bot?
<flh> XwinX: 是啊，那东西，太难弄了，fvwm,,,,,
<cfy> 什么东西?
<flh> cfy: fvwm
<t502> 或者谁告诉我,bot指令
<cfy> 哦，我简单配置了下
<jediwjr> ws: 我给你的材料你看了吧 那里都是入门知识
<XwinX> flh: 嗯，要不怎么叫ee呢
<flh> XwinX:  arch上，fluxbox的菜单，安装软件后，不会自动添加，有点伤心？
<t502> 今天啥日子,尽然有放炮的?
<tcpct> 放炮的二提脚的有！
<flh> tcpct: 这里的行为，啥是放炮?
<blueghost> 谁住天朝的， 天上人间是不是解禁了
<t502> 天上人间那叫打炮,不在放炮
<pocoyo> cfy: 帮我找找看irc有手机可以用的客户端没 java  mpkg格式的
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> Jmirc啊，java
<imadper> 怎么删除gnome的面板？怎么删除的那个选项是不能点的?
<slack_zbb> jmirc 好使不？
<cfy> 你要mpkg的?这个可以理解成软件包的封装么?
<Warm_HUG>  slack_zbb ？
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道。 Lynn H 问我的。我直接jmirc了
<cfy> 算是能用吧，我这个版本没nick补全
<cfy> 哦
<t502> mpkg?moto的手机吧
<cfy> 好，下课，吃饭
<larryr> thinkpad t400的42T5226的电池，可以用42T5227的电池么？
<ImATM> imadper: 直接把他kill掉?
<blueghost> 谁住天朝的， 天上人间是不是解禁了
<tcpct> 你去爽爽？
<DraZet> 这里大部分都是在天朝吧
<pityonline> 请问一下，各位的笔记本能用xev识别到Fn的键位吗？
<roylez> pityonline: 你试试不就行了
<roylez> pityonline: 我的thinkpad似乎是不行
<pityonline> roylez: 因为我这单独不能识别到才问的
<roylez> pityonline: 什么牌子？
<pityonline> roylez: 我的Acer也不行，但给识别部分组合键
<pityonline> FocusIn event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001, mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor
<pityonline> roylez: 按下去会识别成那样的
<freeflying> pityonline, 组合起来有就可以了
<roylez> freeflying: 他想拿这个干别的
<pityonline> freeflying: 组合起来可以有，但只是部分有，而且不你其它普通按键那样有keycode或keysym
<roylez> pityonline: acpi_listen看看
<pityonline> roylez: 看了man，但还是不知道咋用……
<roylez> pityonline: 直接起，如果acpi事件会输出的
<roylez> pityonline: 你得开着 acpid
<pityonline> roylez: acpid 进程是有的
<roylez> 按个音量键或者键盘灯什么的看看
<pityonline> roylez: acpi_listen 后怎么看log？
<hceasy> ?????
<hceasy> ?????
<pityonline> roylez: acpi_listen好像只能捕获Fn和数字小键盘组合，其它Fn功能键组合按下后还是没有任何输出
<hceasy> ?????
<pityonline> hceasy: ?
<pocoyo>  hceasy: !
<hceasy> ????????????
<hceasy> ?????????
<hceasy> ???
<z0_> 有人吗,想请教个问题
<pocoyo> z0_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<hceasy> ???????
<z0_> 我在右键菜单里安装有"在文件夹中打开终端"的选项,而对于远程文件夹又有"在远程打开终端"项,使用这个功能就会打开终端自动ssh登录到远程服务器并进入这个目录下.可是登录某些服务器时却会在登录完成后终端自动关闭,有人能给分析下可能是什么原因吗
<z0_> 有人吗
<pocoyo> z0_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<z0_> 晕啊.
<z0_> 有没有正常点的人啊
<pocoyo> z0_: 有。
<z0_> 汗
<touparx_> z0_: 都是正常人
<z0_> 能给分析下不
<z0_> 可能是什么原因导致终端被自动关闭的
<pocoyo> z0_: 不懂。
<yhl> ubuntu 论坛是不是进不去了？
<z0_> 呃.....
<z0_> 不知道啊
<z0_> 我试试
<yhl> 我这边论坛进不去
<touparx_> z0_: 不用右键
<pocoyo> yhl: 我也是。
<yhl> 五分钟前我还可以进的，晕了
<randy_> 服务器爆了
<z0_> 用右键比较方便啊
<touparx_> yhl: pocoyo ubuntu的坛子人气非常不错啊
<yhl> 呵呵  爆了就惨咯
<pocoyo> touparx_: u r right. 看来是爆了
<larryr> 电池上的FRU与ASM分别表示什么呀？
<z0_> 话说那个右键在当前文件夹打开终端的功能是用什么写的啊
<z0_> 有人知道吗
<randy_> touparx_, 是服务器的网络太烂
<iFvwm> oneleaf		应该是电信的出国线路故障
<pityonline> pocoyo: 论坛上不去了？我还没回完贴呢
<touparx_> randy_: 这个，大家都来irc吧 ，或者坛子里有富余的人每个捐个一两快的，换个好的服务器
<lubcat> 哦。看来 是都上不去了
<NoIE> 我认捐。
<randy_> touparx_, 我认捐
<pocoyo> pityonline: 嗯。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 的确是
<hceasy> ???
<iFvwm> 最近电信加入了开源阵营，在玩开源软件，搞死大局域网。 lol
<pocoyo> hceasy: 有病！?
<hceasy> ??????
<pityonline> iFvwm: 不是移动吗？
<iFvwm> 额。是移动吗？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 迫切想要根烟。
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 自己搞定嘛
<pityonline> pocoyo: 没有了啊，戒了
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 不想出去。
<pityonline> 看来神要吃点儿忘不了了
<touparx_> pocoyo: 打个电话，让人送包烟
<iFvwm> 你自己自带了的啊。
<iFvwm> 你吃过这。。。啥药。。 pityonline
<NoIE> 英首相卡梅伦高调访华:中国崛起不是威胁
<NoIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIxMjI5MTg0.html
<pityonline> iFvwm: 我哪吃过那玩意儿啊，顺便想到的
<pityonline> 我贴子还没回完，论坛就挂了，咋办呢
<pocoyo> pityonline: 等着。正常了继续。
<pityonline> pocoyo: ……
<NoIE> 外国人说中国政府部好，说是干涉他国内政。
<NoIE> 中国人说中国政府部好，说是图谋颠覆政府。
<NoIE> 想当人大代表，发现人大代表都是政府官员和有钱人。
<NoIE> 我该怎么办？。。。
<oneleaf> Ok,现在论坛托管的 diahosting 的网络故障
<ugoubuntu> 渗透
<oneleaf> 暂时无法访问 forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<yhl> 你们的ubuntu 开机都是多久的啊，我的要一分钟，我晕死了，有什么办法可以加快开机速度？
<pocoyo> oneleaf: 老大 都知道了 :D
<oneleaf> 大家可以通过访问  http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/
<hata> 20秒
<NoIE> 半分钟，算上进入Firefox的时间。
<oneleaf> 来处理
<yhl> 这么快？
<hata> bt有一个叫sf2010的吗？
<ugoubuntu> 我开机时Lenovo几个字是粉红的………………
<NoIE> 我用的是64位系统.
<hata> 10.10是我用过最快的一个ubuntu版本
<yhl> 我的怎么这么慢，有什么办法可以弄一下？
<hata> 之前那些起码过半分钟
<oneleaf> diahosting vps 正在抓紧修复网络系统。可以使用 *.ubuntu.com.cn 来访问ubuntu社区。
<pocoyo> oneleaf: 好卡
<tcpct> ？
<pityonline> oneleaf: com是在burstnet？org是在diahosting？
<lubcat> 不卡啊
<tcpct> 还行
<NoIE> 别着急，慢慢来。
<oneleaf> pityonline: 是的
<hceasy> ????????
<pityonline> oneleaf: 它俩是如何数据同步的呢？
<lubcat> 某刚 现在是不是敏感词？
<pityonline> oneleaf: nginx反向代理？
<oneleaf> pityonline: 是
<pityonline> oneleaf: Nice! THX!
<pocoyo> 真高级
<lubcat> 嗯
<tcpct> 高级！
<lubcat> google出现那个传说中的放大镜了。
<lubcat> 可以预览网页内容
<NoIE> function killblank(){
<NoIE> 	var a = window.document.getElementsByTagName("a");
<NoIE> 	var regTarget = /^(_blank|blank|_new|new|_neu|neu|_newwin|newwin|video)$/i;
<NoIE> 	for (i=0;i<a.length;i++) if (a[i].target.match(regTarget)) a[i].setAttribute("target","_self");
<NoIE> };
<NoIE> setTimeout("killblank();",1000);
<NoIE> 为什么会提示 killblank is not defined 呢？
<haohao> forum.ubuntu.org.cn打不开了？
<ilazy>  ossplay $HOME/Music/osstest.wav&:-D 添加到.xinitrc就有了开机音乐了。
<oneleaf> haohao: forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<haohao> oneleaf, 换地方了？
<cnleaf> linode的VPS不是还可以吗
<dshbusiness1> 坛子貌似挂了……
<oneleaf> diahosting网络故障,等其修复
<dshbusiness1> 谁还能上？
<dshbusiness1> 哦
<dshbusiness1> 好，希望快点好
<ilazy> 呃。就说嘛。fq也没得响应的
<missing> oneleaf: 老大好~
<haohao> com.cn可以用
<oneleaf> dshbusiness1: 使用.com.cn访问
<dshbusiness> 老大难得来一趟……
<dshbusiness> 嗯
<oneleaf> dshbusiness: 出问题，我就会过来
<XanaduNWH> 看到ossplay，想到搞套报时的语音，然后写个脚本报时用
<dshbusiness> 现在这个网站是怎么回事呢？服务器在米国还是我国？
<ilazy> 米国
<oneleaf> .com.cn是burst的vps，也在米国
<ilazy> :-D早就搬了。
<flh_> cqpx: 想安装ssh服务，包的命是什么？arch上
<dshbusiness> 哦，感觉访问什么的还挺快
<ilazy> flh_: 倒。不是有yaourt么。
<XanaduNWH> sshd
<dshbusiness> 怎么做到的？如果将来我也做网站，服务器必然米国，不过我就不知道怎么才能让国内也这么快的访问了
<flh_> ilazy: 不好用？装opea失败，启不了，就不用
<oneleaf> brust的网通访问很差
<ilazy> flh_: 怎么不好用了。不知道详细的包名，直接yaourt foo
<ilazy> flh_: 那可能是您某些设定有问题
<flh_> ilazy: 是，新手，上安装上几天
<dshbusiness> oneleaf: 我用电信……还好。不过我记得以前有一段时间也是很慢，还推出了一个加速脚本来着，后来怎么解决的又变快了？
<oneleaf> 使用了 diahosting
<ilazy> flh_: 呃。慢慢来。openssh
<flh_> ilazy: 对，成了
<dshbusiness> 哦，我去看看diahosting
<flh_> ilazy: 也想起了，是叫openssh
<ilazy> flh_: 你就用yaourt行了。
<dshbusiness> diahosting也是一个vps服务商？
<dshbusiness> 为什么他的会快呢？
<flh_> ilazy:ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.133 port 22: Connection refused
<zuoshouG> 论坛不能上阿，你们能不
<oneleaf> dshbusiness: 美国西海岸
<ilazy> flh_: 你没看wiki。自己去check一下。有一些细节在里面的
<dshbusiness> oneleaf: 这个跟地理位置还有关……
<XanaduNWH> flh_: 防火墙挡掉了
<oneleaf> zuoshouG: 使用.com.cn访问
<oneleaf> dshbusiness: 电信有专线到西海岸
<flh_> XanaduNWH: 唉 新系统，问题多和吃不住
<zuoshouG> oneleaf, 哦，谢谢
<dshbusiness> oneleaf: 但是不是gfw挡着吗？我以为所有国外网站都慢呢
<pityonline> oneleaf: 老大，好像 com 域名的论坛的 url 里老是带着 sid 呢？
<ilazy> flh_: 有问题一般都要先读读wiki.我觉得arch的wiki写得很好。
<flh_> XanaduNWH: 要设置防火那个？
<pityonline> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=302353 大家看这个能打开吗？我更新了下
<oneleaf> pityonline: 和cookie有关，.com.cn本来这个是给蜘蛛访问的
<XanaduNWH> flh_: 去找你系统的防火墙配置
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 能！
<flh_> XanaduNWH: 唉，，
<pityonline> oneleaf: 哦，那ID漂移与sid是有关的吗？
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 谢谢
<oneleaf> pityonline: 是
<dshbusiness> pityonline: 据说只要你不发带有sid的链接就不会漂移
<pityonline> oneleaf: dshbusiness 原来如此，谢谢！
<dshbusiness> oneleaf: 怎样才能成为irc的管理员呢？
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 好像要向freenode申请吧
<dshbusiness> oneleaf: 还有就是个人怎么创建一个irc频道？
<oneleaf> dshbusiness: 我也不知
<XanaduNWH> Fn和Ctrl这两个键交换能软解么？
<pityonline> dshbusiness: 直接 /join #xxxx 一个没有的频道可以临时建一个
<dshbusiness> XanaduNWH: 应该能……
<XanaduNWH> 自己注册一个频道就是管理员了
<pityonline> XanaduNWH: Fn 的单键键位探测不到
<XanaduNWH> dshbusiness: 这两个键在硬件级别的响应就不一样吧
<dshbusiness> XanaduNWH: 没问题，我的可以
<dshbusiness> 我刚刚实验了
<XanaduNWH> dshbusiness: Fn键不是BIOS直接拦截的么
<dshbusiness> 硬件应该完全一样，不然键盘芯片还得给这个按键做特别的接口
<dshbusiness> XanaduNWH: 不是，就算bios可以拦截，操作系统也可以接管这个拦截
<dshbusiness> 不过不同的电脑可能设置不一样
<dshbusiness> 我是thinkpad r61
<XanaduNWH> dshbusiness: 不是所有的BIOS都允许管理这个拦截吧
<blueghost> 老布什、戈尔巴乔夫、和邓小平各开一辆车，到了一十字路口，上面有两个路牌：东---〉社会主义；西----〉资本主义，布什连看都不看一拐就走西边去，戈尔巴乔夫到了，左想右想，犹豫了一会还是向西拐了。最后是邓小平，只见他手脚麻利地把两个牌子互换了一下，向着“社会主义”方向前进了。
<tcpct> 我同方的破机子能认 Fn
<dshbusiness> 那我就不知道了，你试试你的那个键盘快捷键设置看能不能用Fn
<S_C_P> 论坛 挂了？ 墙了？
<XanaduNWH> 反正我的快捷键设置不能用Fn
<pityonline> S_C_P: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn 这个可以访问
<dshbusiness> 估计硬件不兼容或者设置出了问题，例如键盘映射什么的……
<ilazy> blueghost: !!!!
<pityonline> XanaduNWH: dshbusiness 我的是部分有效，曾经在 9.04 时有效的更多些，后来到现在就少了
<S_C_P> pityonline:多谢
<ilazy> blueghost: 给你发个东西。
<lubcat> ......
<dshbusiness> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=298629&sid=abd1d050527bbc99c552b046391cebca
<dshbusiness> 笑而不语
<dshbusiness> 复活节彩蛋？？
<lubcat> 没个标题让瞧瞧
<dshbusiness> 糟了……会不会被漂移？？
<dshbusiness> 居然带有sid
<dshbusiness> 忘了
<dshbusiness> nnd
<lubcat> ......
<tcpct> yes!
<tcpct> 登录到dshbusiness!!!!太棒了
<widon> cscope查找的时候不能自动补全吗？
<dshbusiness> 我这里还在登录着呢……
<xiang> 打ubuntu中文网页咋打不开啊
<dshbusiness> tcpct: 你能登录我的？？
<tcpct> 没错
<dshbusiness> oneleaf: 咋办？带sid的链接……
<xiang> 老是链接超时，别的网页可以啊
<dshbusiness> 用.com.cn访问
<pityonli1e> dshbusiness: 手动删掉唄
<xiang> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/，这个网页
<tcpct> dshbusiness:1720贴 我帮你刷了一帖
<dshbusiness> 不是……http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<dshbusiness> 哪里？？
<dshbusiness> 别，你别发了，我自己看！
<xiang> 直接在后加吗.com.cn
<dshbusiness> xiang: 我链接都发给你了啊
<tcpct> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=298629&start=30&sid=abd1d050527bbc99c552b046391cebca
<dshbusiness> tcpct: 你别发sid了好不好…………………………
<tcpct> 登录你的感觉很好
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<lubcat> ........
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> v刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<lubcat> ......
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<dshbusiness> 刷掉
<lubcat> ......
<pityonline> kk 没在……
<xiang> 收到了
<dshbusiness> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<dshbusiness> 上去了？？
<xiang> 恩
<dshbusiness> 那就ok
<xiang> 啥问题啊
<yimo> 你们现在能访问google的网站吗
<yimo> ubuntu.org.cn也访问不了
<tcpct> dshbusiness: 上贴不是我回的，我不负责…… !!!!!
<xiang> 用着个吧，上面给的http://www.google.com
<xiang> 发错了
<dshbusiness> tcpct: 别了……漂移玩玩就算了啊……别那啥了……我去睡觉了……悲剧啊最近……
<yimo> xiang: 你能访问吗
<xiang> 可以了，http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<xiang> 你是下
<sory> :)
<sory> hi,有人可以帮我一下吗？
<sory> 我用kvm虚拟了一个xp
<yimo> xiang: 刚才真实奇怪， 现在可以来
<sory> 请问怎么与ubuntu共享？
<yimo> 刚才连google都不行
<sory> :-D
<sory> 帮下忙，谢谢阿
<sory> 搞了很久还是搞不定~
<sory> :-[
<sory> 有人有空吗？
<scflh> 人是大大的多
<sory> 我想问一下
<pocoyo> sory: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<sory> 关于kvm下的共享问题
<sory> kvm下虚拟了xp
<sory> 怎么与宿主共享文件
<sory> :-D
<sory> 有谁指导吗？
<pocoyo> sory: virtualbox虚拟的知道
<jyf1987> 刚才有个人问 linux下能否对 某个程序要打开的特定文件进行映射？  比如她搞的是 u盘版的 vim , 她希望 打开 ~/.vimrc 其实是打开她u盘里的某个文件 其他的 象 vim某个文件 这些不要映射
<jyf1987> 哪个知道？？
<yimo> sory: 只要你安装来vm tools， 直接用文件拖拉进去即可
<sory> 不一样吧，我的是用kvm虚拟的
<scflh> sory: 共享硬盘上的分区更爽
<sory> 怎么共享
<sory> 不大懂~
<scflh> sory: 记不起来了，几年没有kvmb了
<sory> 之前用vitrulbox虚拟，发现会黑屏，所以换成kvm
<sory> 可是kvm不知道怎么设置共享
<ofan> jyf1987: 是在bash里打开~/.vimrc?
<ofan> jyf1987: 还是在vim里
<sory> vim？
<jyf1987> ofan: 当然是vim里
<jyf1987> 要重定向他的某些文件调用
<ofan> jyf1987: 设定一下HOME变量
<scflh> sory:  hdb hdc什么什么
<sory> 有加这个参数
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是这么说 她要对特定的一些文件做重定向 我那个只是举例
<sory> 我是这样输入命令的
<scflh> sory:  是kvm启动参数上加的
<ofan> jyf1987: 特定的文件？
<sory> quem-system-x86_64 xx.img -hda -soundhw
<sory> 大概是这样
<blueghost> 小茸头好
<sory> 但是进到虚拟机还是只有虚拟机内部硬盘而已
<ofan> jyf1987: 只是针对~/.vimrc  但是不改变~/abc么？
<sory> 没有其他的
<sory> .vimrc 要怎么设置？
<scflh> sory: quem-system-x86_64 xx.img -hda  -hdc /dev/sdax  -soundhw
<sory> 我试试~
<jyf1987> ofan: ~/.vimrc只是个举例尔依 这样吧 比如我想把凡是 你要打开 /jyf.info 的 统统定位到 /ofan.info
<widon> cscope查找时能不能自动补全啊
<scflh> cqpx: 我外出了，现在用opera上来，刚才我还是没有弄成ssh  可能防火墙弄不了
<yimo> ubuntu论坛又访问不了来
<sory> 嗯，是啊~~~
<happyaron> 加速脚本可以访问。
<sory> 还是不行:-(
<sory> 我的命令   qemu-system-x86_64 kvm/winxp.img -hda  -hdc /dev/sda5  -soundhw all
<sory> 进去后还是只有虚拟硬盘
<scflh> sory: 问问人家，还有一个硬盘用户组的命令，，才行，不真想不上了
 * ^k^ 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • Macbuntu-10.10 美化安装问题的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302922&p=2117207#p2117207 Macbuntu-10.10在执行install.sh时，会出现版本不兼容现象，只要将install.sh中的关于ubuntu版本检测的代码删了就可以了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 下载=上传 — 2010-11-10 12:16 
<pityonline> kk居然抓com的贴子了
<sory> 哦，对了，我搞kvm时没有设置interfaces，这个有影响吗，应该没有吧，这个是网络的设置~
<scflh> sory: 我后来感觉kvm不怎么样，就一直beibai了
<sory> ~
<sory> 关键是virtualbox我用的时候会黑屏~
<sory> 不知道为什么
<scflh> sory: 没有关系
<ofan> jyf1987: 搞个自动命令，打开文件之前更改文件路径
<scflh> sory: 我觉得vbox最方便
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 你这个不行 没技术性 不给力
<scflh> sory: 我觉得vbox最方便，图形也好看点
<ofan> jyf1987: ...
<sory> 呵呵
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 我实话实说 你别跨省我
<happyaron> blueghost: 拜见蓝鬼
<happyaron> jyf1987: jyf :)
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇
<ofan> jyf1987: 那你hack vim的代码
<jyf1987> happyaron: LOL  六扇门阿
<blueghost> happyaron:) 拜见小茸头
<happyaron> yimo: https://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-cn/web/cdnproxy?pli=1 无障碍访问ubuntu中文论坛
<jyf1987> ofan: 这跟vim没关系 要的是一种通用方法 不是光针对vim
<happyaron> jyf1987: 啥意思？
<yimo> happyaron: 谢谢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 没啥
<ofan> jyf1987: 晕哦  那就是适用整个系统了？
<happyaron> ...
<jyf1987> ofan: 就是任意程序都要这样可以
<jyf1987> 最好是  指定   file1=file2 ./xxx
<yimo> happyaron: 你不用代理能访问google 的groups？
<blueghost> happyaron:) ubuntu 中文论坛也被屏蔽了??? 什么时候 ubuntu irc 也被封啊
<blueghost> 什么时候 freenode 也被封啊
<happyaron> yimo: 呃，我现在能访问一部分。不用代理
<ofan> jyf1987: file1=file2 ./xxx 这是什么意思
<yimo> 天朝的网络真恐怖阿
<yimo> 真希望祖国被殖民， 最好是被美国殖民
<sory> 好像没理由屏蔽这个网站吧？
<happyaron> google groups快不能用page/file了，一会儿放我ftp上。
<sory> yimo：这样就不对了`
<MaskRay> 如何 DoS 攻击？
<jyf1987> yimo: 美国可不干
<jyf1987> yimo: 负担太重
<sory> 谁说，美国现在在包围中国
<hceasy> ????
<yimo> jyf1987: 为什么， 是不是中国人太多， 养不起
<jyf1987> yimo: 显然的
<sory> 唉`   还是问问有没有人有  kvm虚拟机与host共享的资料，发一个地址给我吧~~~
<wmpotato>  yimo 西方人的人种观念太强...
<sory> 不能共享太麻烦了
<wmpotato> yimo: 到时候我们肯定是5等公民...
<ilazy> sory: 简单的一个方法就是搞ftp orz
<sory> ~~~
<sory> 怎么ftp
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 扯蛋吧 现在你不是五等？
<sory> 直接ftp+地址？
<yimo> wmpotato: 我们现在也是
<jyf1987> 你作为汉族p民 前面就有 高干 党员 少数民族 这三等呢
<sory> ~~~~
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 所以就没必要折腾了...
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 但美国人来了 我们可以从4等升到2等 因为以后只有美国人 中国p民 两个等级
<sory> 对了，我进qemu频道发现发不了信息？为什么？
<yimo> 真实的， 感觉我们很可怜
<lubcat> 查廉政建设。竟然没找到合适的材料。。
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 呵呵，美国人自己就分了很多了，加上我们自己的....
<jyf1987> 而且就算是美国种族歧视的时候 黑人还有 投票权呢
<jyf1987> 就算我们只有 1/10的投票权 也比没有好阿
<ilazy> :-D
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyf1987> 最最主要的是 美军不抢粮食 额
<jyf1987> 不搞强拆 额
<yimo> 我们说鼓吹人家的种族歧视， 好像别人很不好， 这完全是天朝的宣传策略， 君不见种族歧视的美国黑人当来总统？
<wmpotato> 要中国一下子就发生大的改变，只有战争一条路...
<ilazy> XD
<jyf1987> 美军来了我带路 国军来了我入伍
<yimo> 看香港发展多好， 这完全归功殖民
<yimo> 希望中国被西方发达国家殖民
<yimo> 殖民个50年就很好来
<jyf1987> yimo: 要看什么国家 有的国家也不行
<wmpotato> 有钱人无所谓，可以飘洋过海，可以发战争财... 可以在战争中培植势力...
<ilazy> 来不起了。吃饭去。88.各位
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 网警来了呢
<hceasy> ??????
<jyf1987> 不过从美国的历史来看 美国人还是很有激情的
<jyf1987> blueghost: 谁给我钱我给谁干 有钱就是爹 有奶就是娘
<blueghost> :)
<sory> =-O
<wmpotato> 精英阶层一般都是有钱的...
<wmpotato> 在这里的一般都是精英（excpt me）
<sory> ftp无法访问~~~
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 中共倒了， 新上来的还是皇帝。 5000 年的 历史就是这么过来的
<sory> 在求方法~~
<jyf1987> blueghost: 皇帝比土共好
<wmpotato> blueghost: 有道理...
<blueghost> jyf1987:)
<hata> SMB是什么
<lkk-> hata: google 一下
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 那不过是心里安慰罢了
<jyf1987> blueghost: 还有你的逻辑太扯蛋 5000年来都不用电脑  怎么今天你就用了呢
<hceasy> ???????????
<blueghost> jediwjr:) 可能比 土共更差呢
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> jyf1987:) :) 可能比 土共更差呢
<jyf1987> blueghost: 能差到哪里去
<hceasy> ?????
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 就中国现在的公民素质，不指望能出什么好政府...
<ilinux> 请问有人能推荐下ubuntu下有超级玛丽这个游戏吗？
<ilinux> 谢谢
<wmpotato> ilinux: 木有...
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我认为要先为 共党倒 做准备
<wmpotato> ilinux: psp上有
<ilinux> wmpotato, 我没有psp，呵呵
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 额 这是鸡生蛋 蛋生鸡的问题
<wmpotato> blueghost: 第一步就是要囤粮...
<scflh> cqpx: 笨是没有药的，我的ssh还是不听我
<lkk-> ilinux: 装个 gba 模拟器
<ilinux> lkk-, 太麻烦了，算了
<MaskRay> 有谁用 fabric ？
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 共党倒了， 立即能接上。 要不就是 一大段时间的动乱
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 土共好不好 大家有目共睹  至于以后是不是会有更坏的 这是有可能的 但是你不能光凭想像来  不然打仗都不用真刀真枪了 电脑模拟下就可以了
<jyf1987> blueghost: 那我就去越南 呵呵
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我担心的是 共党真的倒下， 那一刻怎么办。
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 越南的男人地位高啊，你去了肯定...
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我觉得 是先 做好准备。
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 消费水平低阿 倒台前把人民币换成越南货币
<wmpotato> blueghost: 看是怎么倒下的，还有，新政权清算怎么办，中国有清算的传统
<jyf1987> blueghost: 一下子出不了大事的 你放心
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 土共这么大的规模 不会清算一般党员的
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 越南都是女人干活，男人是家里的皇帝..
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 瞎扯吧 那是北方某些省份 额
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 如果共党被打倒了， 谁代替呢。 无政府主义???
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 这个不是你说的算，而且当年清算gmd，也没清算普通的党员啊...
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 你去那里不就行了？
<jyf1987> blueghost: 这个不是我管的
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 去那里 然后再跑到别的地方
<jyf1987> 去加拿大不知道行不行
<wmpotato> 其实还是家里好，朋友，亲戚都在，也没有活不下去什么的
<blueghost> 我非常希望 ...(此处省略3自) 倒下， 但希望之前 有准备工作， 什么都好。
<jyf1987> 那是现在你觉得没有活不下去
<jyf1987> 真到了那时候 还是躲得远远的好
<jyf1987> 不过我怀疑中国人大量出逃 会引发周边国家排华的
<jyf1987> 到时候日子会有点难过
<blueghost> 让 国民党回来?? 再组建一个新党， 期望 两党 互相 制衡?? 如何建立议会?? 对政府 进行监督???
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 不会的，逃出去的都是有钱人。..
<yimo> 太可怜来
<lubcat> 多了。砍。
<yimo> 太可怜来
<lubcat> 印尼当初不一就是这么干的么
<yimo> 没有多政党的国家， 人民很可怜
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 我说的是乱世 越南战争的时候 不就出去过 百万越南难民
<blueghost> 如何修改宪章??
<blueghost> 我想这些东西都准备好了， 就可以 赶 (省略3字)下台了
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 越南那么大个国家，出去还不容易... 我家要出国，那要走多远路啊...
<wmpotato> blueghost: 我觉得，如果民主的环境如果准备好了，就不用赶什么什么的下台了...
<yimo> 今天的网站真奇怪， 连google也访问不了
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 等你命都难保了 你还不是要出去
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 我觉得 不赶 ### 下台， 建立不起来
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 我那个时候应该是想出去，但很难出去了，因为我木有钱...
<zuoshouG> 求助 我按照这个安装vpn咋不行阿，http://yunshan.me/archives/210.html,
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 如果进海的， 靠船。如果靠边境的，靠腿
<jyf1987> blueghost: 那当然了 现在土共有人有枪  他干嘛听你的话 搞民主
<jyf1987> blueghost: 你看清政府就是
<wmpotato> blueghost: 如果环境准备好了，那么gcd就不是一个人说了算了，它是作为一个d继续竞争，还是解散了算了，不归我们管，否则有违民主实质
<jyf1987> 有人有枪的时候 根本不理会搞什么 立宪
<wmpotato> wmpotato: 一个都不靠...
<jyf1987> 等革命党起来以后 他想立宪 革命党就不答应了
<yimo> 陈水扁不是无罪释放来么
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 你怎么 让 ### 接受
<wmpotato> blueghost: 环境不是准备好了吗？？？
<yimo> 陈刚的问题也随着qq, 360风波销声匿迹来
<happyaron> 李刚吧。
<yimo> 哦， 打错来
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 打倒 ### 才有可能。 他成为 在野党 后才可能。
<wmpotato> yimo: qq，360很久就闹了... 也不用这么敏感吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 她是故意这样做 避免搜索到
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有啥用。
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 我们这么聊天会不会某天被跨省什么的？？？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 避免被人搜索到嘛  就跟 blueghost 谈到 xxx 都要用 ###
<yimo> wmpotato: 不像现在这么大张旗鼓， 还要挟客户， 当然我们linux下的用户感觉不大
<happyaron> jyf1987: 。。。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 唉，不至于吧。
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 我十分肯定的告诉你： 会 一定会
<yimo> 真希望qq的反垄断制裁成立
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 相不相信， ### 真的被赶下台了， ### 还剩多少 ### 员????
<jyf1987> happyaron: ofan都会用irc了 不要低估阿
<wmpotato> blueghost: 没多少了...
<zuoshouG>  sos 我按照这个安装vpn咋不行阿，http://yunshan.me/archives/210.html,
<ofan> jyf1987: ................
<zuoshouG> 我想上 鸟
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 全都散了。 现在的 ### 员 有多少真的相信 ####。 入 ### 只为当官
<jyf1987> ofan: hoho 我是举例 不要跨省
<yimo> 工商的官员一定很高兴， 可以用反垄断来制裁qq， 罚个几十亿
<wmpotato> wmpotato: 那个时候剩下的是真正的了，但是如果真的还有留下的，那我很佩服她们..
<jyf1987> yimo: 先收360一笔钱 罚腾讯垄断 几十亿
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不说很敏感的就好。
<lubcat> 还达 不到qq跌倒  zf吃饱的情况
<MaskRay> 有谁用 fabric ？
<jyf1987> yimo: 再收腾讯一笔钱 罚360不正当竞争十几亿
<wmpotato> blueghost: 当初gcd成立是也是有的...
<jyf1987> 最后出面说 为了广大网民的利益 由国家出面做im 额
<jyf1987> 和杀毒 集中力量办大事
<happyaron> jyf1987: 人民搜索
<happyaron> jyf1987: 人民问答
<happyaron> yimo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/cdnproxy/cdnproxy.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 论坛加速程序cdnproxy
<jyf1987> happyaron: 嘿嘿 人民问答 直接用 人民币悬赏呢
<happyaron> yimo: google groups上不了的话这个。
<blueghost> 如果 剩下的， 作为 执政党 或在野党都没问题。 各党互相制衡。 就怕他倒了， 连做在野党都没人了
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<scflh> cqpx: DAEMONS=(... ... sshd ... ...)  现在成功了，可以ssh到我家的电脑了
<yimo> 如果反垄断qq成功， 那么中国电信也应该被反垄断， 你看输入错误的网络地址， 直接转到1184, 114什么垃圾查询去来
<scflh> cqpx: 谢谢你，我是flh
<happyaron> yimo: 不用他们的dns就好。
<jyf1987> yimo: 反垄断是不针对国家的
<wmpotato> blueghost: 其实真正的社会主义思想，我还是有很多赞赏的地方的，如果gcd倒了，我愿入D（现在免谈了）
<blueghost> 看到一些资料 当初 ### 还抗议 国民党 排斥 ### ， 要组织多党政府。 说的多好听
<wmpotato> blueghost: 不过人家给不给机会...
<yimo> 开始的理想都是为来公平而爆发的， 等自己当家作主，成来人民公仆来之后， 什么都变来
<wmpotato> blueghost: gmd估计当时也不是好东西唉...
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 无论哪个 都是 说谎的
<yimo> 像我们现在希望公平， 等我们执政， 估计是一样一样的
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 没说 gmd 就是个好东西。 我是说 ### 说话都是放屁
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 这样说吧， ### 现在和当时 的 ### 有什么区别
<wmpotato> blueghost: Gmd的过错我认为很大，46年要是和平了现在至少两个党制衡...
<wmpotato> blueghost: 还可以在日本驻军
<lubcat> 能理解为 当初###没做到的现在###做到了？
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 那是个玄案， 谁不要 46年 和平， 两党都有不同说法， 你听谁的 ??? ####? @@@@?
<blueghost> 共-### 国-@@@
<happyaron> 好啦好啦，别在这个聊天室里讨论这个了
<blueghost> 谁都信不过
<happyaron> 讨论这个去arch-cn吧，那里好像没log？
<wmpotato> 我们都是p民...
<yimo> 再讨论， 天朝就把这里封锁来
<yimo> 看你们还得瑟
<blueghost> yimo:)
<wmpotato> yimo: ...
<wmpotato> 谁出点力吧GFW崩掉??
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 有过这个想法， 把 那服务器 憋死。 什么国外的网站都上不去
<wmpotato> blueghost: 我认为46年的事gcd的说法还是要可靠点... 理由太长,不详细了
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 彻底的 局域网。 什么都清净了
<windwhinny> 美国海军不是还开发啦那个什么大蒜嘛，照样没用
<windwhinny> tor
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 现在变质了
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 不说了。
<blueghost> wmpotato:) 不说了。
<wmpotato> blueghost:不说了吧...
<blueghost> 好吧
<wmpotato> 其实我再论坛上一直被冠以5毛称号的》。
<yimo> 哈哈
<jyf1987> yimo: 所以要相信制度 而不是某个人和政党
<yimo> 我们伟大的党100年内是不会被推翻滴
<scflh> wmpotato: 你好
<wmpotato> yimo: 不说了...
<wmpotato> scflh: 好
<wmpotato> scflh: 好好的问我好干吗？
<windwhinny> fcitx4大家用啦没？
<scflh> wmpotato: 你是不是喜欢弄远程桌面，我记得
<wmpotato> scflh: 恩？？？ 不是...
<scflh> wmpotato: 今天意思到，要用一用远程桌面了
<wmpotato> wmpotato: 我是这里的小菜鸟一枚...
<YueBuQun> EE在吗
<scflh> wmpotato: 我记错了，我ssh到家里的电脑，现在在单位，想用一下家里电脑的X窗口
<kwater> ssh隧道+vnc吧
<wmpotato> 谁能把今天的聊天log删了？ 公开放网上很危险...
<ofan> 删不掉
<ofan> 以前就讨论过  没事的～
<wmpotato> ofan: 那不是很悲剧啊...
<hceasy> ?????????
<scflh> kwater: 谢谢是给我的提示吧？
<ofan> wmpotato: 怕啥  有组织罩着我们
<wmpotato> ofan: 呵呵...
<jyf1987> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/10/052219&from=rss
<scflh> MuzerAway:
<hceasy> ????????
<happyaron> wmpotato: 自己说过的话，不要反悔哦。lol
<ilazy> hceasy: 您怎么老打问号的啊
<hceasy> ????
<shom> 哇，这里好多人
<shom> hceasy: 你怎么老发????
<ilazy> shom: howdy
<hceasy> ??????????
<wmpotato> happyaron: 我说过的就不用反悔了...
<oooo> hceasy: ?????????
<ilazy> hceasy: ???????????????????????
<oooo> hceasy: 你乱码了
<oooo> hceasy: ???????
<windwhinny> ？？。。。
<wmpotato> 那个问号哥 ....
<ilazy> hceasy: ?????
<shom> hceasy: charset utf8
<oooo> 只能说问号
<hceasy> l am a phone use r
<kwater> ；D
<ilazy> ok
<oooo> hceasy: 什么手机?
<ilazy> hceasy: i'm so sorry.
<wmpotato> hceasy: 我以为你是机器人...
<ofan> 年轻人都用手机上irc了。。。 真新潮。。。
<oooo> 你的手机不支持中文
<hceasy> a1200 moto
<oooo> utf-8
 * kwater smile
<windwhinny> 我以前的S40都可以上IRC
<hceasy> zhi chi
<hceasy> ==
<oooo> hceasy: irc 客户端不支持?
<wmpotato> happyaron: 没事，我又不保研，又不考公务员，又不进国企...
<ilazy> 说英文可能好点吧。看拼音好费力
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 但你肉身在国内
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 对啊，我是冒着风险的...
<messi> hceasy: 用手机上irc不蛋疼？看别人打这么快，自己都回复不上
<happyaron> .
<ilazy> blueghost: bluehost
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 这是对你投胎投错的惩罚
<blueghost> ilazy:) 怎么
<Warm_HUG> 问下 tty下，怎么看显示分辨率？
<hclynn> 现在好了?
<blueghost> Warm_HUG:) 我表示不知道， 我是 逃离 windows 而用 linux 的
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 不牵扯到政治，我认为中国挺好... 至少我们那的人的素质什么的都还好，官员也不是那种无耻型的
<ilazy> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/10/052219&from=rss:-D原来亮点是在后面那一句
<hclynn> 能看到吗?
<blueghost> ilazy:) 叫我干嘛
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 那是你的标准 如果你是大官 你也觉得现在挺好的
<Warm_HUG> blueghost: 呃
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 我是p民一个...
<messi> hclynn: 能
<ilazy> blueghost: 都不怎么看到你吱声。难道要人少的时候你才说话
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 那有啥  p民也有大局观的
<blueghost> ilazy:) 弄东西呢
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 毕竟很少要跟zf打交道... 又从没见过收税拆房子的
<ilazy> blueghost: 呃。那个颜色改了吧。那么难看。
<blueghost> 改了
<blueghost> 发给他了
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 那当然 等到拆的时候 就郁闷了
<kwater> ／help
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 我们那里要拆房子一般人家都不会赖着不走，因为补贴很高...
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 你哪里的
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 安徽..
<hclynn> 刚才忘把发送数据用utf8勾上了
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 具体点 我也安徽的
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 安徽最近还有强拆呢  网易都有报道
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 滁州/天长...
<cfy> happyaron: 我们强烈建议打印故障排除副本，以防万一你有任何麻烦的安装
<cfy> happyaron: 这就是你所说的机器翻译吧。。。
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 那也不远 不过安徽混蛋官员可多了 没你说得那么好
<wmpotato> jyf1987:这个知道...
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 我们被江苏包围了...所以经济上还过得去...
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 你哪里的..
<hclynn> 有谁甩我?
<wmpotato> hclynn: 木有...
<messi> jyf1987: 强拆有法律的，按流程做，最后一步是强拆。我是p民，不知道具体哪部法那条律。
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 黄山 我们靠近浙江 不过因为混蛋官员 还是贫困地区 nnd
<hclynn> 手机上这个真悲剧
<jyf1987> messi: 只有规定吧 哪里有法律条文
<cfy> jyf1987: 我去过黄山。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 你不杭州么
<wmpotato> jyf1987:黄山不少好地方吗？
<jyf1987> cfy: 我没上去过
<messi> jyf1987: 听新闻调查里提到
<jyf1987> cfy: 那是读书的地方阿
<cfy> jyf1987: 我小时候上去过
<messi> jyf1987: 法律法规
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 好个毛阿  旅游没多少收入
<happyaron> cfy: 差不多，你在哪看见的。。。这个是不允许进的，哪个程序？
<jyf1987> messi: 应该叫 法律 和 行政规定 这类都是行政规定
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 其实我们那里主要还是靠人走出去赚钱... 都是赚外省的钱回来...
<hclynn> 真想刷屏
<cfy> happyaron: http://wiki.openwrt.org/zh-cn/doc/howto/installing
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 你们那一个地方好 代表不了什么
<cfy> happyaron: 别紧张，不是你的项目
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。。。
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 也不是非常好，官员也有很。。。的...
<jyf1987> cfy: 你是浙江人？
<cfy> jyf1987: yes
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 是阿
<messi> jyf1987: 那有什么不同？
<jyf1987> cfy: 我觉得浙江省政府稍微好点
<cfy> jyf1987: 你不是知道么。。。
<hclynn> 想刷屏
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得这篇就很蹩脚。
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯，还行吧。
<jyf1987> messi: 不一样的 只不过现在都查不多了
<jyf1987> cfy: 我只知道你在浙江读书 未必是浙江人吗
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 还是江苏省政府好...
<cfy> happyaron: 翻译得不行，我还是看en的好了，看到中文的，激动了下。。。
<messi> jyf1987: 科普一下吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦：)
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 额 江苏乱搞的也多 安徽跟江苏 原是一路货
<jyf1987> messi: 有什么好科普的
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 我们邻县某县长上任，上面说我给你三亿，你给我把这个县搞好了....
<shom> 问一下startx -- :1 的时候怎么把它启动到当前桌面而不是tty8
<cfy> happyaron: 那个路由马上就到了,lol.
<messi> jyf1987: 给p民上课，没有成就感？
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 人家有钱塞
<cfy> 谁会用jtag?或者ttl?
<cfy> 我买了根，如何测试呢。。。
<wmpotato> messi: 你是说我吗？
<jyf1987> messi: 有啥成就感？又没钱拿
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 它们县城比我们好多了...
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 关键是这三亿哪里来的？
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 税呗...
<messi> jyf1987: 真势力，怪不得要革你的命
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 那就是了 你要是那个县 当然觉得好 你要是其他地方的 你会想 干嘛非多收这么多税呢
<shom> 这....这里是讨论ubuntu么？....
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 苏南很富，支援下北面...
<messi> wmpotato: 没有
<wmpotato> messi: 但他就只跟我说话啊...
<hclynn> 谁对java 感兴趣
<wmpotato> shom: 不是...
<messi> wmpotato: ……好自恋
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 而且都是领导说拿三亿就三亿 这个太随意了
<cfy> nnnnnd,破手机。。。。
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 话肯定是一下子就说出去了的，就那么点字，人家怎么搞的我也不知道
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 不过我们省这个...
<wmpotato> messi: ...
<cfy> 我无语了。。。播放器的播放的路径不能有中文。。。
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 而且 苏南富裕为何就非得支援苏北呢？  苏南又不欠苏北的 如果人家自己肯 那当然没问题 但不是你富了就非得支援他们    苏南人民也不是靠偷靠抢才富裕的 根本不亏欠苏北
<messi> cfy: 中文支持灭搞好？
<wmpotato> cfy: 摔了...
<t502> cfy: 那个播器?
<cfy> messi: wmpotato t502 手机的，我试试把语言调过来看看，
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 那你说我们国家该不该支援西部，支援皖北穷困的地方呢？？
<happyaron> c
<happyaron> cfy: 你可以去搞搞。
<messi> 苏南、浙北、上海是一帮，苏北跟苏南的关系只是行政上的，地理上根本没有上海亲。
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 我都说了  你苏南的人自己愿意可以 但是你不能因为她富裕了 就强迫她支援 现在领导都是这样 你富裕了 你就有义务支援 那是我反对的
<cfy> happyaron: 搞啥？
<wmpotato> messi: 应该是跟在上海的屁股后...
<jyf1987> 难道你自己想去支援 我还阻止你么？
<Warm_HUG> wasikevin:  test
<Warm_HUG> Warm_HUG: test
<Warm_HUG> test
<wasikevin> Warm_HUG, test what?
<Warm_HUG> wasikevin: ok
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 人家一个省的，税是一起收的，怎么再朝下发就要考虑考虑弱小了不是吗？
<happyaron> cfy: openwrt那个翻译
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。嗯。先成功把我的跑起来再说好了;)
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 可以不一个省嘛
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 对了，黄山跟我们很远唉，不近...
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 那是我搞错了 大概是 池州离我们近
<t502> rockplayer?
<cfy> 我感觉貌似是文件系统坏了。。
<quanru> 有福建的不
<Warm_HUG> 用nv官方驱动可以开framebuffer么？
<jyf1987> 安徽和江苏 历史上是 江南行省
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 什么时候的事？？？
<quanru> 行省是元朝吧
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<jyf1987> 结果清朝入关以后  划分成两个省 而且为了均衡财赋 才竖着划的 免得 皖北和苏北形成的省财赋太少
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 清朝的事
<jyf1987> 明朝还在一块的
<quanru> 明朝没有行省吧
<jyf1987> 那快叫 南直隶
<JuncoJet> ……谈论啥？
<wmpotato> JuncoJet: His...y
<JuncoJet> 需不需要ssl加密 反河蟹？
<jyf1987> 江南省
<jyf1987> 前身是明朝的南直隶
<t502> 各位下位没课?
<jyf1987> 囊括江苏安徽 这一快
<jyf1987> 后来拆开
<quanru> 这么说   还有湖广咧
<jyf1987> 江南省设于清顺治二年(1645年)，省府位于江宁（今南京）。 清江南省前身是明朝的南直隶 江南省的范围大致相当于今天的江苏省、上海市和安徽省。康熙六年（1667年）拆江南省为江苏、安徽两省。
<JuncoJet> sslirc端口多少？
<JuncoJet> 9999？
<jyf1987> 湖广在一块么？
<messi> 7000
<wmpotato> jyf1987: 真是历史学家唉...
<happyaron> JuncoJet: 7000
<jyf1987> 两湖倒是一块 湖广没听说过在一块
<JuncoJet> 哦，试试
<jyf1987> wmpotato: 我文科的 好历史
<quanru> 湖广有两个概念   元朝跟明朝不一样
<quanru> 元朝时的湖广包括广西
<wmpotato> 怎么了这是，从政治到历史...是不是还要到文学？
<cfy> jyf1987: 你学的啥专业。。。。
<quanru> 现在都到地理了
<jyf1987> cfy: 媒介经营管理
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。
<JuncoJet> yeah，ssl登陆成功
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是科班出身阿
<centerpoin> cfy: 不上课？
<JuncoJet> ssl是不是比普通的耗流量？
<jyf1987> cfy: 呵呵 玩票的
<cfy> centerpoin: 本来想去图书馆。不过时间不够了。。。。一直在搞转换mp3....
<JuncoJet> 我手机党
<cfy> jyf1987: 不懂
<jyf1987> cfy: 业余的
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦
<happyaron> ofan@64.120.194.98
<ofan> happyaron: - -
<happyaron> :)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 搜索下这个ip 看看 都有哪些nick用过该ip
<ofan> irssi的作者真够烂的  文档就写了一半
<ofan> jyf1987: ....
<ofan> 64.120.194.98 64.120.194.99 都我的ip
<JuncoJet> 隐藏ip啥命令来着？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你来搞定吧，我没空啊。
<cfy> 额。。。原来是权限问题。。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我也没
<ofan> 擦～～～～～～～～～
<lainme> ofan: 你需要什么？可以直接去irc问
<ofan> happyaron: 没空 你还监视我..
<happyaron> 这是burstnet vps的ip吧？
<JuncoJet> 隐藏ip啥命令来着？
<happyaron> ofan: 没监视你，顺便看见了。
<cfy> 额。。。。
<JuncoJet> 我记得可以
<ofan> lainme: 恩 好主意～
<JuncoJet> mode ＋i？
<ofan> happyaron: 哦  没登录之前就能看到ip吧？
<cfy> 真的是权限问题。。。。。说找不到文件，我还以为是播放器不认中文（或者路径有错误呢）。。。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 是vps的ip
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯。
<JuncoJet> 求隐藏ip的方法
<JuncoJet> ……
<happyaron> oneleaf。。。
<cfy> JuncoJet: 去#freenode里问人要个cloak
<YueBuQun> cfy, 什么　路由
<cfy> JuncoJet: 不过你得是登录的
<cfy> YueBuQun: ?你知什么？
<centerpoin> Linux下有没有android模拟器啊，那个谷歌的SDK太大了吧
<cfy> YueBuQun: ?你指什么？
<JuncoJet> 注册用户？
<YueBuQun> cfy, ....你说你的路由到了
<cfy> YueBuQun: 还没，等我的路由到了:)
<cfy> YueBuQun: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<ofan> 除了sdk还能有别的模拟器么
<jyf1987> cfy: 我也要
<cfy> sdk是模拟器？
<YueBuQun> cfy, 有什么　好的　
<cfy> jyf1987: 要啥阿。。。。
<ofan> sdk带模拟器
<jyf1987> cfy: cloak
<cfy> YueBuQun: 可以刷，而且便宜。
<ofan> 懒得多打字..
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<YueBuQun> cfy, ＤＤ吗
<cfy> YueBuQun: 你是说dd-wrt?我选择了openwrt.
<centerpoin> ofan: 想要个独立的，很多手机软件还是很优秀的
<lainme> JuncoJet: 到freenode频道，找一个staff说希望要一个cloak，他说ok就算好了
<bitsMix> 我想注定一个 bbs.domain.com 的域名到 domain.com/bbs 是写A记录还是CNAME？？
<ofan> centerpoin: 开发不就用到sdk了么？
<jyf1987> 我上次想要个 cloak 他们说我有两个 nick 就不给我了
<jyf1987> 这太过分了 有两个nick有什么错
<centerpoin> ofan: 嫌sdk大
<cfy> jyf1987: 去#freenode要阿，
<cfy> jyf1987: JuncoJet 直接要就好。会有人出来的。
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@
<cfy> jyf1987: 你看看我有几个。。。。。
<YueBuQun> cfy, 什么也可以
<YueBuQun> openwrt没什么　好玩的
<jyf1987> cfy: 是 两个 account
<cfy> YueBuQun: ？
<JuncoJet>  偶 ……英文小白脸
<ofan> centerpoin: 那你可以精简一下
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。两个account一个email么？
<YueBuQun> cfy, openwrt和　ubutnu差不多
<jyf1987> cfy: 当然 不然她怎么知道
<JuncoJet> 多字了⊙.⊙
<oooo> openwrt 里面有 openvpn 不?
<cfy> YueBuQun: 反正我用的爽，哈哈，而且东西交叉编译已经好了
<YueBuQun> cfy, ...我以前很喜欢　玩
<cfy> YueBuQun: 最让我不爽的是，我下的dd-wrt的sdk都是 64bit的。。。。
<YueBuQun> cfy, 你开发什么软件
<jyf1987> 我 openwrt的那个 是自己编译的 额
<cfy> YueBuQun: 我郁闷了，转向openwrt,而且我的nn上跑的还是openwrt呢。
<jyf1987> 好慢
<cfy> YueBuQun: 不开发，学校sb,h3c的网络，所以要自己编译一个客户端。
<YueBuQun> cfy, 有现成的
<cfy> YueBuQun: 哪里？
<cfy> jyf1987: gtalk永不？
<cfy> 用
<jyf1987> cfy: 当然阿
<YueBuQun> cfy, 不记起来了　ＤＤ－wrt的
<cfy> YueBuQun: 哦？我没发现。最多也之发现教程
<cfy> YueBuQun: 再说，那么多平台，谁会提供呢？
<cfy> YueBuQun: 你指原代码么？
<YueBuQun> cfy, 开源的
<cfy> YueBuQun: 哦。 njit-client么？
<cfy> YueBuQun: 我还以为你指为我这个路由型号编译好的bin呢
<cfy> CPU 	Ram 	Flash 	Network 	Gigabit 	USB 	Serial 	JTag
<cfy> Atheros 	64MB 	8MB 	4x1 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<cfy> YueBuQun: 看这性能。lol
<kwater1> Gigabit是亮点..
<ofan> serial是亮点
<ofan> 吗？
<YueBuQun> cfy, 没什么　的
<cfy> YueBuQun: 哦？怎么说？
<YueBuQun> cfy,  买　个atom还好
<cfy> ofan: 不清楚。
<cfy> YueBuQun: 我不懂这块。有人推荐，我看不错，我刚好缺
<YueBuQun> cfy, 你买　个几十玩的玩玩
<YueBuQun> 好了
<cfy> YueBuQun: @_@
<kwater1>  /me 搬个小板凳一边坐着
<YueBuQun> 买　这个贵不如买　个机器
<cfy> YueBuQun: 我要体验1000Mbps的速度。
<kwater1> 单纯得家庭千兆交换机三五百吧
<cfy> kwater1: YueBuQun 而且这个不是算是说‘外壳损伤’，所以便宜。行货不是要1500+么。这也是个因素
 * centerpoin 搬个小板凳一边坐在 kwater1 旁边看
<kwater1> 我没有接到上下文关系 =   =  , irc命令不会用了..  对特定人说 非私聊应该怎么做呢..
<YueBuQun> cfy, 我对atom有兴趣点
<cfy> YueBuQun: 我以前就像刷个来玩玩，一直没机会呢
<wmpotato> 1000Mbps 什么概念啊...
<cfy> wmpotato: 下载速度125MB/s
<kwater1> 洋垃圾淘宝很多啊，而且还有山寨抄板
<cfy> wmpotato: 我只和同学试过100Mbps
<wmpotato> cfy: 我里格去...
<cfy> wmpotato: 125MB/s到不了，我也希望有硬盘的速度。
<oneleaf> 由于diaHosting的网络到目前都没有修复，已经临时将forum.ubuntu.org.cn解析到BurstNet
<oneleaf> 现在forum.ubuntu.org.cn已经可以使用
<cfy> 悲剧
<kwater1> 现在集成网卡realtek占了多数，内存对内存也很难到125MB/s
<kwater1> 两台互相ramdisk copy
<cfy> oneleaf: 其实我这里burstnet貌似还快。
<wmpotato> 网速够用就行了，我是易知足帝...
<oneleaf> cfy 呵呵，网通比较杯具。
<kwater1> 其实是想当家庭pc nas ,  internet什么速度大家都知道..
<cfy> oneleaf: :),对了git.ubuntu.org.cn是什么服务器？
<oneleaf> cfy 国内服务器
<pityonline> oneleaf: 辛苦了！
<cfy> kwater1: 是阿。不过路由也不能太烂。。。我有个路由，wpa-psk加密后，速度只有30k/s
<cfy> oneleaf: 哦，怪不得快呢
<kwater1> cfy: 好像多并发也很开销路由器的cpu , 内存泄露什么的也会..
<kwater1> dd-wrt后看看后台嘛
<kwater1>  我就刷过芭比路的G300N  ，迅雷一下子就开了三百多并发 ，吓死我了
<cfy> kwater1: 不清楚了。那个路由器照例根据价格（200＋）应该没这么烂。哦，那台没刷过（估计也不能刷）。有台相同价格的tp-link,速度就不错
<cfy> kwater1: 呵呵。我没怎么bt下载过，看上去我可以试试看XD
<bitsMix> 我想注定一个 bbs.domain.com 的域名到 domain.com/bbs 是写A记录还是CNAME？？
<kwater1> bisMix:貌似有好几种方式，自己脚本做http头部重定向 ,ISP直接提供的界面也行
<kwater1> google怎么说
<mikeee> bitsMix: 用转发
<YueBuQun> cfy, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7421591241
<YueBuQun> oneleaf,  一叶不见ＥＥ的
<bitsMix> mikeee, thx
<yamwhy> 大家好。
<mikeee> bitsMix: 如果你的空间不支持二级域名的话 只能用url转发
<bitsMix> mikeee, 我自己vps
<cfy> YueBuQun: 可以刷么？普通路由？
<mikeee> bitsMix: 那直接用A
<bitsMix> mikeee, 恩。。我刚刚也直接用的A。。
<mikeee> 然后vps指定目录绑定域名
<yamwhy> 请问哪个聊天软件支持gmail隐身啊？
<YueBuQun> cfy, 这个是玩无线的
<cfy> YueBuQun: 哦。。。
<bitsMix> yamwhy, empathy,piding
<yamwhy> empathy就是我现在用的这个啊，可是不能隐身。
<gebjgd> bitsMix: pidgin不支持隐身
<gebjgd> bitsMix: empathy更不支持
<mikeee> bitsMix: 具体在apache或者nginx的配置文件里设置
<cfy> yamwhy: 隐身是invisible么？
<bitsMix> gebjgd, 我怎么记得支持。。还是我记错了？好久没用piding了
<yamwhy> cfy: 应该就是吧。
<kwater1>  header("Location: ".$url);
<kwater1> ...
<cfy> yamwhy: 那pidgin可以
<gebjgd> bitsMix: 你的记忆是错的
<cfy> 至少是这么写的。我没试过
<yamwhy> 那我试下。
<yamwhy> 用empathy挺方便的，就没想到换别的。
<flh> 有哪位朋友用irssi 并且有声音提醒的？
<cfy> df -h
<cfy> 额。。。打错地方了。。。
<yamwhy> 这里有人抵制QQ吗？
<YueBuQun> yamwhy, 没有
<cfy> 我抵制qq这种行为。。。。。。老换协议
<cfy> 不公开协议
<yamwhy> YueBuQun: 估计也没有，这里是linux本来用QQ的人就少。
<yamwhy> 这次和360的事也都是在windows里争。
<kwater1> 服务这么普通，还有收费陷阱，公开api ,不早给别人抢光用户了
<YueBuQun> yamwhy, 没什么好说的
<bitsMix> gebjgd, empath是可以隐身的。。。
<yamwhy> empath是不可以隐身的。
<yamwhy> 可以隐MSN和Yahoo。
<bitsMix> - - 需要我给你们截图么……
<yamwhy> gamil是忙碌。
<gebjgd> bitsMix: 你因为它隐身了，其实没隐身
<flh> 有哪位朋友用irssi 并且有声音提醒？
<gebjgd> bitsMix: 你被它骗了
<kwater1> when I'm clicking the status 'hidden', it becomes 'busy'.
<kwater1> … empathy IM
<yamwhy> 看不懂英文，但估计楼上说的就是我的意思。
<kwater1> Although sometimes Empathy will acutally show "Hidden" as status, others see me in my GTalk account still as "Busy".
<kwater1> 结论就是 Empathy does not support Invisible status for Google Talk
<kwater1> 2008年直到9 Apr 2010还有人再报这个bug.
<gebjgd> kwater1: pidgin也不行
<yamwhy> 不是吧，我刚下载了。
<yamwhy> 这么简单的Bug就没人管了？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 看到我的gtalk在线么
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你年年在线
<JuncoJet> pong timeout
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我刚刚点隐身了。orz
<yamwhy> 哪位加我一下，看看我是不是隐着？
<JuncoJet> 我发现irc可以用telnet来聊天
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你梦呢
<JuncoJet> 真给力
<ilazy> 什么意思哦？
<flh> JuncoJet: 怎么用?
<ofan> 你可以用netcat来聊irc..
<DraZet> 有玩微博的么
<JuncoJet> telnet 服务器 6667port
<ofan> 有 twitter
<JuncoJet> 我sina tx twitter都这个名
<ilazy> 哪里没有财产权，哪里就没有正义。--弗里德里克·哈耶克:-D
<ofan> 不用sina的
<kwater1> 如果有人无聊写个twitter-IRC消息对接，会被封么...
<ofan> 已经有了
<ofan> bitlbee就可以
<ofan> 现在就用bitlbee上msn和gtalk
<flh> JuncoJet: 真不懂，我在winxp下，想试试
<JuncoJet> 不会，但要境外服务器，或者api翻墙
<JuncoJet> 不过很快会被风的
<DraZet> twiter 手机上不去
<ofan> 不会滴
<JuncoJet> twitter手机上也有vpn才可以
<ofan> 发现现在可以用bitlbee登录gtalk 然后加个twitalker号 就能上twitter
<kwater1> iOS也有葱了。.
<kwater1> android也有
<JuncoJet> 打开网页倒只需要代理就可以
<kwater1> 葱官网能看到。
<missing> 好难用
<JuncoJet> 最近vpn被封很多
<ofan> 额
<linxuan> 手机上dabr.in就能twitter了
<linxuan> 客户端的话自己建twip或则gtap
<slack_zbb> 白雪。。。
<JuncoJet> 我前几天成功将电脑的自x门映射给手机代理
<JuncoJet> 狠给力啊
<DraZet> JuncoJet: 怎么做的啊
<xmzgtx> 牛啊
<JuncoJet> portmap 把127001映射到外部
<xifs> slack_zbb: 嘿嘿
<PerMan> hi....
<slack_zbb> 呵呵
<yamwhy> 被你们骗了，pidgin和Empathy都不能隐身。
<magix> hai
<magix> hi
<PerMan> i have a question......help...pl
<kwater1> XD
<slack_zbb> perman    看到了。
<slack_zbb> 中国没问题的。
<xifs> PerMan: hi
<xifs> Wade: hi
<YueBuQun> 哦
<cfy> 谁用过openwrt?
<slack_zbb> 这里是国语群。
<YueBuQun> 自己　买　主机
<YueBuQun> cfy,  我用过
<xifs> cfy: 我用過
<YueBuQun> cfy, ．．
<PerMan> 我有一个字符串: $STR="abc123bcd4444cde",现在，我想在perl里面把里面的abd,bcd,cde取出来，放到数组＠stra里．怎么写呢？
<cfy> YueBuQun: xifs 我想问下。 development snapshot是否足够稳定么？
<magic-ma> Wade, hi
<Wade> hi
<magic-ma> 霸膀哥，我来了
<PerMan> anybody could help me....
<YueBuQun> ．．．cfy　系统　正常
<slack_zbb> 来了就好。我要下班了。你们慢慢聊吧。
<magic-ma> 88
<slacker_HD> 怎么不向我问好，唉
<cfy> PerMan: 什么意思A？
<slack_zbb> 88
<PerMan> 我还有一个小时才下班．
<cfy> PerMan: 数字分割？
<slack_zbb> 迪迪晚安
<PerMan> 我是白雪．．．
<cfy> split /d+/试试
<JuncoJet> yeah，but I budong english
<PerMan> 我想用正则表达式来做．
<YueBuQun> cfy, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<YueBuQun> cfy,这个是用什么cpu
<PerMan> 我有一个字符串: $STR="abc123bcd4444cde",现在，我想在perl里面把里面的abd,bcd,cde取出来，放到数组＠stra里．怎么写呢？．
<cfy> PerMan: 这个还不是正则？
<cfy> PerMan: - -!
<PerMan> 但是我还有一步，　需要再加到一个数组里．
<cfy> PerMan: while($STR=~/([a-z]+)/g){push @stra,$1}
<cfy> PerMan: perl -le 'push @a,split /\d+/,"abc123bcd4444cde";print "@a"'
<cfy> PerMan: 你是不是perl程序员阿。。
<PerMan> 不是．
<ofan> 显然不是
<slack_zbb> ：）
<cfy> YueBuQun:  Atheros AR7161
<cfy> PerMan: 还好你不是。。。。。
<PerMan> 哇．怎么？
<cfy> PerMan: 以后这种问题问我好了XD
<PerMan> 现开始学，不要太打击我了．
<ofan> 我都知道用正则～
<cfy> PerMan: 如果你是，你就要被我鄙视了。。。。。
<PerMan> ＯＫ．
<jyf1987> 华硕有一款 路由 有2个usb口的
<PerMan> 哈哈．
<JuncoJet> 这里应该都是程序爱好者把？
<PerMan> perl用起来还是很麻烦的．
<cfy> PerMan: 因为看完 learning perl都会这个了XD
<ofan> C/C++党路过～
<cfy> PerMan: 没这么感觉
<cfy> jyf1987: 据说内部还有一个usb
<cfy> JuncoJet: eexpress 不会编程。。。
<PerMan> 我得打点书看看．
<PerMan> 现在学习perl能做什么都不知道．
<cfy> jyf1987: http://wiki.openwrt.org/_media/toh/d-link/dir825-b2-second-usb-in-action.jpg?w=400&h=251
<DraZet> JuncoJet: 什么样的算专业的
<jyf1987> cfy: 那个就是贵 当时要500多
<cfy> jyf1987: http://wiki.openwrt.org/_media/toh/d-link/dir825-b2-second-usb-in-action.jpg?cache=
<PerMan> cfy，你是perl的程序员？
<cfy> PerMan: 初学者而已。我以后应该做硬件。至少专业是这样的
<jyf1987> cfy: 做硬件好 以后帮我整寨机
<PerMan> 看来以后要多到这里来混混．
<ofan> 感觉有必要专门搞个开发者频道
<jyf1987> 也许有 只是你不知道而已
<cfy> #perl
<cfy> jyf1987: 好XD
<ofan> ubuntu下开发，中文频道
<jyf1987> 可以搞个 #archcn-dev
<YueBuQun> cfy, 好一般的cpu
<cfy> YueBuQun: @_@。。。。我已经买了。如果没买，经你这么说，估计要犹豫了。。。
<ofan> 再搞个bot把gtalk群和频道结合
<jyf1987> 别
<cfy> ofan: 我觉得好好看书是王道，总是聊天没什么前途吧。
<hata> ofan: 好主意
<cfy> ofan: 还有实践
<jyf1987> bot整合的话 会被判定 flood的
<jyf1987> 消息都走 那个bot 保证会 flood
<ofan> cfy: 我只说单独分一个频道，限定topic
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<ofan> cfy: 这里讨论平常使用的
<cfy> YueBuQun: 你用snapshot的？
<cfy> YueBuQun: openwrt
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。
<YueBuQun> cfy, 不用
<YueBuQun> cfy, 我用收费的
<cfy> YueBuQun: 阿？收费的？
<ofan> jyf1987: 恩 这是个问题
<YueBuQun> cfy 是的
<YueBuQun> jyf1987, 靓仔.你开发山寨 的手机
<jyf1987> YueBuQun: 没这事
<cfy> YueBuQun: 没看到收费的。只知道dd-wrt有收费的
<YueBuQun> cfy, wayos
<YueBuQun> jyf1987, 你自己说的
<cfy> YueBuQun: ?
<jyf1987> YueBuQun: 啥时候？
<kwater1> 看到dd-wrt有收费版 superchannel 功能
<ofan> 单ip多个客户端登录irc会被封吧？？
<kwater1> 一般..不会吧，看服务器策略
<ofan> freenode好像不允许
<JuncoJet> 应该不会
<JuncoJet> 如果是移动网关
<JuncoJet> 或者学校之类的  那不就杯具了？
<cfy> ofan: 多少数量？几个？几十？还是几百？
<ofan> 可能会上白
<ofan> s/白/百
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> 这么多阿。。。。
<YueBuQun>  cfy ...680的cpu
<cfy> YueBuQun: 嗯？
<cfy> YueBuQun: 咋了？少？
<jyf1987> 680的？
<jyf1987> arm11吧 额 寨机频率
<cfy> 680MHz
<YueBuQun> cfy, http://www.atheros.com/pt/bulletins/AR7100Bulletin.pdf
<ofan> 不错了
<YueBuQun> cfy, 公司刚刚在搞这个开发
<YueBuQun> 听说可以带500台机
<cfy> YueBuQun: 哦。真的？
<ofan> Linux首次支持国产CPU 获得国际开源组织认可
<JuncoJet> 呵呵
<jyf1987> ofan: 啥国产cpu
<RavenChan> MaskRay:
<JuncoJet> 那个是bsd的
<ofan> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101110/105444.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux首次支持国产CPU 获得国际开源组织认可_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<ofan> 不是龙芯
<JuncoJet> 我记得他用的是bsd代码
<happyaron> ofan: 龙芯早就支持了。
<happyaron> ofan: debian buildd都用上龙芯服务器了。
<ofan> happyaron: 龙芯是基于mips的阿
<ofan> 没理由不支持
<YueBuQun> ..
<YueBuQun> 华华
<YueBuQun> 叼
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 这个新闻旧了吧
<YueBuQun> linuxcn是哪个聊天室
<happyaron> ofan: 龙芯不是基于mips，只是兼容mips
<ofan> 今天的
<kwater1> 不是架构都买好了么
<jyf1987> ofan: jz的也是 mips兼容的
<kwater1> 现在可以说mips＋  扩展了吧
<ofan> happyaron: 好吧，就可以说linux兼容龙芯
<jyf1987> ofan: 要不是为了 jz47xx 我干嘛去研究 mips汇编 额
<MaskRay> RavenChan:
<ofan> jyf1987: 哦.. 我不清楚额
<happyaron> jyf1987: 君正也是mips么？
<cfy> happyaron: 是的。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你才知道么 额
<jyf1987> 君正才是真正的 好产品 可惜频率低点
<jyf1987> 要是能上1G还不错
<ofan> 在电子书市场，Jz4740是国内该领域市场份额最大的处理器芯片。
<RavenChan> MaskRay: 明天你去不去
<cfy> 336 MHz XBurst Jz4720 MIPS 兼容 CPU
<jyf1987> 而且 君正被 内核支持也跟君正没啥关系 主要是 xiangfu 他们的功劳阿
<cfy> be nanonote
<cfy> 嗯，xiangfu 不在阿
<ofan> jyf1987: 晕 难道牛人都在频道里？？
<YueBuQun> ofan, 正常
<jyf1987> 这帮人强大阿 纠合了老外就是不一样
<happyaron> jyf1987: 为啥君正是好东西呢？龙芯咋样呢？
<ofan> 原来这里很多人搞嵌入式..
<jyf1987> ofan: 你可以去买一台 nanonote 支持他们继续开发
<jyf1987> happyaron: 首先 君正低调 不像龙芯那样自我标榜
<happyaron> ofan: 中国很多人搞嵌入的。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 纯粹技术上呢。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 其次 君正投入市场运营的 没有靠国家支持 象龙芯那样搞什么学校里统一弄本本什么的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 龙芯给gcc linuxkernel和libc的 mips补丁，也不是吹出来的啊。
<ofan> 我寨威武阿.. 在想是不是也更这掺和一下～
<jyf1987> happyaron: 最后 君正在市场上占住了脚 也算是 pmp市场的一强了  市面上到处都搞得到  不像龙芯 雷声大 雨点小
<happyaron> jyf1987: 君正已经站住脚了？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是为了搞她自己的产品阿 你不主动提供 还指望别人给你个市面上很难买到的东西支持？
<DraZet> 龙芯3A的java虚拟机搞不定了，已经委托美国的一个公司开发了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 当然 君正是市场上一强阿 你去 数码电子论坛问问 到处都是
<happyaron> o
<DraZet> jyf1987: 龙芯要走通用桌面市场
<YueBuQun> ...
<YueBuQun> 通用 不可行的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是好像mips性能高一点的，只有龙芯一家在搞。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 最近龙芯不是放话说要搞嵌入式么
<happyaron> DraZet: 桌面不行的，也就是搞搞计算吧。
<jyf1987> 连 mips自己都要重点搞嵌入式
<YueBuQun> 搞ipab不知道可不可以
<ofan> 貌似嵌入式的额就arm的芯片最NB
<ofan> ipab..
<volans> :/nickserv rigister woaini volansw@gmail.com
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不是 see mips run那本书介绍了 早年有高频的mips芯片  比intel他们还强 可惜提前了点 死掉了 那公司
<jyf1987> 2G的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 龙芯有个嵌入式部门，前几个月刚完成市场调研，好像是要做防火墙，用龙芯1 系列的mcu
<jyf1987> lpad 呵呵 godson inside
<ofan> godson...
<jyf1987> DraZet: 这个有点2
<DraZet> jyf1987: 无所谓 反正国家投钱，现在龙芯有钱
<DraZet> 而且现在正在帝都郊区建龙芯基地
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我觉得君正这样才有意义 自负盈亏才好 到市场上去折腾
<kwater1> 看媒体新闻 ， 曙光新产品用龙芯
<jyf1987> 国家支持应该是给予一些政策上的倾斜 而不是直接发钱 这个其实是害了产业 额
<DraZet> kwater1: 曙光的双路服务器 用3A
<jyf1987> 有什么奇怪的 当mips用就是了
<kwater1> 直接给钱乱审计，也没啥意思
<jyf1987> 你还不如出个政策 芯片生产是扶植产业 调低税率 这样才有意义
<DraZet> jyf1987: 人家是从国家安全的战略角度上看的，我等p民看不明白的，管它呢，折腾吧
<jyf1987> 还有什么贷款 土地出让什么的 给些倾斜
<jyf1987> DraZet: 有个p安全 忽悠人 真这么安全 那帮人干嘛还移民外国
<DraZet> jyf1987: 肉食者鄙 甭指望他们了 他们不卖国就不错了
<jyf1987> 诶 可惜轮不到我来卖
<kwater1> XD
<DraZet> 哈哈 我也想当官腐败 可惜排队不给我机会啊
<hceasy> 还敢谈国事。。。
<jyf1987> 龙芯要真坐起来 你得让大家都买得到 然后要能争取到通用主板
<jyf1987> 还有价格
<jyf1987> 现在 arm的频率也上去了 可是搞不到通用主板
<jyf1987> 用开发板就没意思了
<DraZet> 嘿嘿，等吧
<ofan> 要通用主板干什么？
<cfy> YueBuQun: 对了怎么看是产品是不是  North American的？
<jyf1987> 这样你才好做pc阿
<YueBuQun> cfy 你不问题官方
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是没有龙芯对内核和gcc的贡献，可能君正的支持也要差一些。
<cfy> YueBuQun: 哦。等产品到了我再找找好了。
<YueBuQun> cfy 看sn
<YueBuQun> 龙芯有什么用
<YueBuQun> 只通用芯片
<jyf1987> happyaron: 君正是mips兼容的 有啥好说的 她的扩展是 多媒体处理部分 这个gcc用得到么 额
<hceasy> cfy 没在坛里见过你
<cfy> hceasy: chenfengyuan
<YueBuQun> jyf1987, 怎样入linux
<YueBuQun> ls
<happyaron> jyf1987: 龙芯给gcc的补丁，是通用mips代码补丁。
<hceasy> 还是没印象
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这样 那补了什么呢
<jyf1987> YueBuQun: 啥？
<cfy> hceasy: @_@
<happyaron> jyf1987: 就是修各种编译错误，微代码优化啥的
<hceasy> 水区你去过么?
<blueghost> ilazy 怎么走了
<blueghost> http://imagebin.ca/view/LKq8Tk.html
<YueBuQun> jyf1987, linuxcn 怎样入
<YueBuQun> 连接
<cfy> hceasy: 很少发言？为什么这么问？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就算她做了个好事吧
<YueBuQun> ee 走了
<jyf1987> YueBuQun: 哦 你有gmail不？
<YueBuQun> 叼
<YueBuQun> 有的
<jyf1987> YueBuQun: 你什么客户端？
<YueBuQun> jyf1987, web
<ofan> linuxcn是啥？
<YueBuQun> eexpress has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<jyf1987> YueBuQun: 额 webgtalk近不去
<hceasy> 一般名字短的我都有印象
<jyf1987> 等斗篷开发新客户端吧
<cfy> hceasy: 常名字
<jyf1987> 短jj
<hceasy>  哦
<hceasy> 我用手机上的
<hceasy> 很不爽
<hceasy> 掉了?
<hceasy> 谁是机器人?
<pocoyo> hceasy: ^k^
<hceasy> 刚才这里人还挺多，一下就没了
<ofan> 怕说话太多，你的手机受不了
<hceasy> 。。。。
<sunkoo> 手机登陆irc？
<hceasy> 恩
<sunkoo> 什么手机 用的什么客户端？
<hceasy> a1200 moto
<sunkoo> 客户端呢？
<hceasy> jmirc
<sunkoo> 哦 好用不？
<hceasy> 不是很好用
<sunkoo> 国人开发的吗？
<hceasy> 英文的
<hceasy> 还要改设置
<hceasy> 要不发的都是问号
<jyf1987> http://group.mtime.com/queen/discussion/1256894/   推荐上大学的 和 即将上大学的看下这个
<ofan> 手机延时比较大
<pocoyo> hceasy: 我说你上午一直发问号来着。
<kwater1> 隐藏你妹俱乐部
<ofan> jyf1987: 还要注册
<sunkoo> 哈哈
<kwater1> 莫非，是老男孩介绍？
<sunkoo> 哎。。。
<ofan> jyf1987: 贴出来把 懒得注册了
<hceasy> 是那个utf8给搞的
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是吧 我reader上看得了阿
<sunkoo> 黑莓 使用trillian
<jyf1987> ofan: 我reader看的 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 晕，但这是链接～
<jyf1987> ofan: 那我无法 自求多福吧
<ofan> ..
<kwater1> google这个地址后快照
<ofan> 发快照地址吧
<kwater1> 看到图了，第一次看到这种是日本宿舍..
<kwater1> http://www.huohua8.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/422.jpg
<kwater1> http://www.huohua8.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/176.jpg
<jyf1987> 恩
<ofan> http://srmeme.com/meme/item/1130 这个可以直接看
<kwater1> 鸭子用/list命令出不来列表… 真难过
<jyf1987> 诶 我迫切的需求 google reader的官方api
<ofan> 什么api
<kwater1> 官方没有api么？ 那mobile rss哪些怎么做的？
<kwater1> Unofficial http://code.google.com/p/pyrfeed/wiki/GoogleReaderAPI
<jyf1987> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=35566
<jyf1987> 要 official的 懂么
<kwater1> Google Reader's PM told me that no official API was going to be made available publicly anytime soon. They prefer to stay as free as possible to make their service evolve (which is understandable)
<kwater1> @Sep 04, 2010
<ofan> 一个中心两个基本点....
<jyf1987> google前一阵子还承诺不会再出自有品牌的手机呢 最近不又开始传言 那个 nexus two了么
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 没啥意思啊 没有同城交流的
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 要个毛同城
<chong> 魅族的手机出了吗？
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 不同城 就没意思
<srdgame> chong: 你說M9麼？
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 不需要 有 latitude 你账户上 加别人就是了 自然知道她在那里
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 太远有个毛用。
<cfy> jyf1987:
<cfy> jyf1987: http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/daily/log.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 当天排行-Wed Nov 10 17:00:04 2010-每小时更新
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 远水救不了近火
<chong> srdgame: 对阿
<jyf1987> pocoyo: sb了？ 有好友的地址 你就专门在 latitude上找周边的人加阿
<srdgame> chong: 沒有
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 别说同城 同小区都可以
<chong> srdgame: 什么时候出？
<jyf1987> cfy: 今日又被哥摘冠了 额
<jyf1987> cfy: 是统计字数的不
<flh_> 大家好
<pocoyo> flh_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hceasy> 水牛
<cfy> jyf1987: 是子数
<flh_> 请教： /bin/sh: notify-send: not found
<hceasy> pocoyo
<pocoyo> hceasy: 可以补全了？ 哈哈
<hceasy> 不可以
<hceasy> 还没找到
<jyf1987> cfy: 那还差不多
<pocoyo> jyf1987: latitude 在哪儿？ 没找到
<missing> flh_: 装那个libnotify-bin
<pocoyo> hceasy: 想都不要想。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 搜索 google latitude
<hceasy> 。。。。
<pocoyo> jyf1987: ...
<gebjgd> cfy: 我擦
<gebjgd> cfy: 我怎么从亚军变成49名了
<hceasy> 回去问作者要源码
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你不给力
 * gebjgd 哭
<happyaron> gebjgd: 使劲说话
<cfy> gebjgd: @_@
<happyaron> gebjgd: 下个小时你就变第一了。
<cfy> jyf1987: 呵呵。
<ofan> 每小时都更新
<jyf1987> cfy: 怎么你也成天说话呢
<cfy> jyf1987: 我不知道。。。我感觉我没说多少呢。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 咱们两个跟第3名距离拉开很大
<cfy> jyf1987: 哈哈XD
<ofan> 哥乱弹几句就进前十了..
<flh_> missing: 谢谢我安装上了你说的那个
<jyf1987> cfy: 你肯定作弊 我怀疑你在暗中操控大众心理  你看 gebjgd就为了这么个破排名 心情沮丧了
<missing> flh_: 可以了吗?
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@
<jyf1987> ofan: 跟哥比 你们都是浮云
<flh_> missing: 只是 嘟  一下，难听
<hceasy> 你们在说什么名次?
<cfy> gebjgd: 淡定。。。。。
<missing> flh_: 不行?
<jyf1987> http://zhaiyx.com/2010/11/neiku-can-ting/   这个不可不看 内裤餐厅
<missing> gebjgd: 高处不胜寒?
<jyf1987> cfy: 中文算几个字节？
<ofan> jyf1987: 没放开吹而已～～～～～～
<jyf1987> 恩 也是 我今天上午开会
<jyf1987> 否则 那更始
<cfy> jyf1987: 算字的。
<hceasy> pocoyo
<jyf1987> cfy: 中文 和 ab 等价？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 走了。88
<ofan> 最近专心做事..
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯，是字数，不是字节。
<jyf1987> ofan: 专心监听？
<missing> ofan: 有目标了?
 * hvenus 下班
<jyf1987> cfy: 那nick算进去么
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 不是..  要充电
<hceasy> 想知道你那自动回复怎么弄
<cfy> jyf1987: 这个。。。。应该没有算吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 自己写的不知道？？
<jyf1987> 代码拿来我审计下
<hceasy> pocoyo
<MaskRay> 取得 root 权限了，怎么看 DISPLAY :0 显示什么内容？
<cfy> jyf1987: 等下
<jyf1987> 额 如果按字算 那我的机器人开个一阵就可以了
<jyf1987> 广播文件给你们 哈哈
<hceasy> 大家好
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hceasy> 你好
<cfy> jyf1987: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/ubuntu-cn_irc_log/blob/master/irc_daily
<hceasy> 大家好
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> jyf1987: my $path='/var/www/localhost/htdocs/irc_log/daily/';
<jyf1987> cfy: 这句看不出来名堂
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是，这个是输出的文件的path
<hceasy> 水牛的自动回复真有意思
<hceasy> 你们好
<MaskRay> 取得 root 权限了，怎么看 DISPLAY :0 显示什么内容？
<flh> MaskRay:  还在diskplay:
<cfy> MaskRay: 找个录像软件？
<cfy> 抓屏幕软件？
<cfy> MaskRay: import?
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@,你在干啥邪恶的事情？
<jyf1987> cfy: 我靠记录的脚本呢
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 原来你是抓log的 我以为是你机器人自己记的
<cfy> jyf1987: 直接从web抓去，然后输出的。
<JuncoJet> 郁闷，考试题目网上搜不到饿
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@
<flh> MaskRay:  远程？
<JuncoJet> what is key of feature of job order system
<jyf1987> cfy: 要自己记嘛
<JuncoJet> what is key of feature of job order system?
<JuncoJet> 求助 找答案
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@,麻烦。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 年轻人就是毛手毛脚的
<JuncoJet> 什么是role of managerial accounting
<JuncoJet> 有没人知道啊
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@.....
<jyf1987> cfy: 我发现你那里有好多记录 你莫非是 ofan他们合作单位 nnd
<jyf1987> cfy: 要不你再设置点关键词 看看 某些关键词 谁说得最多
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@,你搞吧，正则有了。
<MaskRay> flh, cfy: 嗯，在研究监控别人屏幕。目的很邪恶
<cfy> jyf1987: 每年的有bug
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用import好了
<flh> MaskRay:  成功了没?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我上晚自习，回来告诉我XD
<jyf1987> cfy: http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/yearly/2010/log.html  这个排行是什么 我和 ee领先
<jyf1987> 不过ee两马马甲都上去了 比我狠多了
<cfy> jyf1987: 这个貌似有问题
<cfy> jyf1987: 其实是全部的。有bug.我没去修。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 2010年排行-Sun Oct 24 10:00:01 2010-每天更新
<cfy> 应该和all效果一样
<cfy> monthly的可能是正确的
<jyf1987> 恩 我看看mothly
<JuncoJet> 蛋疼 没人帮忙啊
<cfy> gebjgd: month，你是第一阿
<jyf1987> cfy: 关键是没有 上个月的阿
<cfy> http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/monthly/log.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 每月排行-Wed Nov 10 10:00:01 2010-每天更新
<cfy> jyf1987:  自己统计。。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 那就好
<flh> MaskRay: */1 * * * * env DISPLAY=":0.0" /home/flh/shdir/scrotsh
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 你被他操控了
<gebjgd> cfy: 因为我有大段的文字
<cfy> jyf1987: http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/stats.sqlite
<ofan> cfy: 这个好长.. 建议分下页
<edison0354> 明天谁过节？
<missing> gebjgd: 你换id了,哈哈还是前十哦
<gebjgd> 昨日早上，成华区菽香里二巷22号大院4幢1单元3楼突发火灾，屋中住着一对老人，外出的婆婆没事，困在屋中的大爷死亡。当医生宣布大爷停止呼吸的那一刻，围观的一些邻居爆发出一阵欢呼，更有人鼓掌。邻居们为什么这样？
<jyf1987> cfy: 你这个太烂 看我来做个 统计关键词触发的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我
<cfy> ofan: 你可以交bug,哈哈.html我基本不会。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 加州沙加缅度一户亚裔家庭8日深夜发生一起枪杀命案，47岁的父亲王国维(Kouei Wang Saetern，译音)枪杀了48岁的妻子和19与22岁的两个儿子。
<flh> MaskRay: 试试上面的，我是可以用来看我的X
<cfy> jyf1987: 触发？啥意思？
<gebjgd> 　 大型献礼剧《红军东征》开拍在即，“皇帝专业户”张铁林首次扮演伟人毛泽东。从本报记者昨日独家获取的定装照看，张铁林扮毛主席，还真像！
<ofan> cfy: 问题 我也不会perl
<gebjgd> missing: 咱是实打实的水王
<gebjgd> missing: 闹玩儿呢
<cfy> ofan: 我没找到好的html输出方式
<jyf1987> cfy: 比如 搜索 看看谁发炎提到的 arch次数多 就让 哈皮把她踢出去
<missing> gebjgd: 呵呵,赞一个,哈哈
<cfy> jyf1987:  @_@......
<kwater1> ...
<jyf1987> cfy: 还有谁经常提到 ee 就可以甄别出来 哪个是 ee的教众
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 流氓。。。。。
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126677.htm
<jyf1987> 还有谁经常提 gentoo什么的
<cfy> jyf1987: e e,
<cfy> lol
<edison0354> 研究称笔记本电脑放腿上使用或导致男性不育
<jyf1987> lol
<cfy> gento o
<gebjgd> 在中国互联网巨头的不断进取之下，微软拼音、智能全拼、紫光拼音等老牌输入法渐渐成了昨日黄花。今年9月，阿里巴巴拼音输入法现身；10月，继手机平台之后，百度发布PC输入法；很快，新浪拼音输入法粉墨登场；而最新有传闻称，360也不排除进入这一市场……截至目前，中国互联网大佬中，仅“游戏公司”网易暂时缺席，本已经是“红
<gebjgd> 海”的输入法，大有变成“公海”的趋势。
<jyf1987> 我去研究下 怎么同时搜索多关键词
<^k^> ⇪ title: no page
<edison0354> 首先，Wayland 也将被打包并入 http://www.linuxidc.com/topicnews.aspx?tid=5 15，但是不会做为默认 X 服务器，此举只为方便测试。不过具体的工作安排也尚未成型。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fedora 专题
<kwater1> 微软公司创始人比尔·盖茨之父老盖茨的汽车在无人驾驶情况下撞上他人车辆。鉴于老盖茨向对方认错并支付赔偿金，华盛顿州西雅图市决定对他免予起诉。
<gebjgd> edison0354: kwater1 你们这2个竞争对手
<jyf1987> cfy: 还要分词统计 看看这个月的热词是什么
<edison0354> gebjgd: ？
<cfy> MaskRay: import  -window root a.jpg
<wmpotato> 干吗呢今天??
<cfy> MaskRay: 设定好 display
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29725.htm
<jyf1987> cfy: 你看 哥一出手  你们统统都要死翘翘
<^k^> ⇪ title: 2ClickUpdate : 更强劲的 Ubuntu 系统更新工具
<edison0354> happyaron: 求评测……
<cfy> - -!
<jyf1987> axel也没啥大不了的阿
<happyaron> edison0354: 从来不用啊。
<jyf1987> 要是能接合 自带的那个 bt下载才牛阿
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚看见的新闻
<happyaron> edison0354: nvidia不支持kms，不知道Canonical公关能力如何了
<happyaron> jyf1987: aria2
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，KMS有啥用？除了boot splash的时候的分辨率以外？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 现在不是那个 transmission了？
<gebjgd> edison0354: 效率更高
<edison0354> gebjgd: 噢
<kwater1> nVIDIA 说了不开发开源驱动，还是等 X.org 的黑箱驱动支持 3D 加速吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 在google里面键入happy以后，自动提示的第一项就是你……
<happyaron> edison0354: wayland必须要kms
<happyaron> jyf1987: 是transmission
<flh> MaskRay: 我的方法你不试？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 这个万年不变
<edison0354> happyaron: 那NV应该不会不管吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: aria2就是axel+bt支持的那种东西啊。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那不错
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是Mark说ubuntu要用wayland
<edison0354> happyaron: 然后搜索happyaron以后，Did you mean: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&biw=1182&bih=594&esrch=instantpreviews&&sa=X&ei=MnDaTO2sG4z5cbKC1cMG&ved=0CBQQBSgA&q=happyalone&spell=1  
<chong> happyaron: wayland比传统的x有什么好处？
<MaskRay> flh, cfy: 可以，import -display :0
<jyf1987> 如果能混进迅雷网络就好了
<edison0354> happyaron: FCITX悲剧了……
<flh> MaskRay: 那是一张一张的呀
<happyaron> chong: 就是结构简单一点，然后期望通过这种简化能让效率高一些。
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<MaskRay> flh, cfy: 只是只能看静态的………………
<edison0354> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1182&bih=594&esrch=instantpreviews&q=happyaron&aq=0p&aqi=p-p1g1g-s1g-sx7&aql=&oq=happyar&gs_rfai=
<edison0354> google 支持Instant preview了
<happyaron> edison0354: 咋了
<edison0354> 上面链接试用
<songlixu> 哈喽
<chong> happyaron: 对应用没有影响吧？
<messi> edison0354: 什么时instant preview?
<MaskRay> flh: scrot?
<edison0354> happyaron: FCITX不是xim的嘛
<happyaron> chong: 影响不大。
<edison0354> messi: 自己打开链接就知道了
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦，这意思。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道呢。
<songlixu> 初学请多指教
<flh> MaskRay: 我用它自动截我的桌面
<songlixu> 在linxu里杂装程序呀
<edison0354> 传苹果Mac OS X 10.6.5、iOS 4.2和iTunes 10.1当地时间周三发布
<kwater1> iOS 4.2GM刚没几天
<wmpotato> songlixu: 你用的哪个Linux
<kwater1> 10.6.5和他同时开始支持air Printer
<songlixu> 玉林木风
<kwater1> iTune 现在10.01 和10.1的味道差不多...
<wmpotato> songlixu: 你要装什么软件？？
<ao> kwater1: air printer 在中国都是浮云
<songlixu> 翻译软件
<chong> kwater1: aire printer是什么?
<edison0354> kwater1: chromium本身就支持
<songlixu> 不知道怎么装
<messi> edison0354: 原来是这样，lab里的，ssl不能
<edison0354> chong: 云打印
<kwater1> 特有的几台打印机支持而已..  是室内拉
<edison0354> messi: 恩
<songlixu> 刚装的系统
<edison0354> messi: ssl里很多东西都不能，比如google instant
<ao> kwater1: 我们学校是可以的
<chong> edison0354: 具体点，什么概念？
<edison0354> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29713.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 360 pk QQ促进我国Linux大发展
<songlixu> 比如有道辞典类
<kwater1> XD
<edison0354> 袁萌写的
<wmpotato> songlixu: Linux目前最好的电子词典有Stardict和Goldendict， 用sudo apt-get install ×××
<ofan> 真会yy]
<edison0354> chong: 不是很清楚……
<wmpotato> songlixu: Win下的很多程序Linux下都没有..没有有道...
<edison0354> wmpotato: gnome是不是有个自带辞典来着？
<chong> edison0354: 是把你的文件发送到别的服务商那里打印？
<edison0354> chong: 字面理解差不多～
<songlixu> 但是不会装 呀第一次接触linux
<wmpotato> edison0354: 你不觉的教人家用那个程序很残忍吗？
<songlixu> o
<edison0354> chong: 估计就局域网打印加强
<messi> wmpotato: stardict +1， goldendict不知道
<edison0354> wmpotato: 我很好奇那个东西能不能扩充stardict的字典
<wmpotato> songlixu: 打开一个终端，输入 sudo apt-get install stardict 就装好stardict了，（要联网）
<edison0354> wmpotato: 因为MAC自带词典扩充以后相当好用
<wmpotato> edison0354: 似乎不能...
<chong> edison0354: 哈哈，那就不能说是云了
<kwater1> stardict                       @2.4.5          textproc/stardict
<edison0354> wmpotato: 额
<messi> wmpotato: 不用联网，去某个地方下载辞典库，线下依然可以用。
<gebjgd> 阿姨压抑~阿姨压抑~带个刀~带个刀~﻿
<wmpotato> edison0354: 那个要用本地词典的话还要搭建个本地词典服务器...
<kwater1> wmpotato:是直接抓开源词典扩展嘛?
<wmpotato> messi: 他要从源里装stardict就要联网...
<wmpotato> kwater1: ?
<edison0354> wmpotato: 强力囧
<kwater1> wmpotato:很久以前看过教程的，就是去sf还是什么地方拉个开源的库回来
<messi> wmpotato: 是这个意思啊，下载也要联网。
<JuncoJet> 3q对国内linux没啥帮助
<ao> 谁有mac装ubuntu的经验？
<JuncoJet> 虽然我在贴吧发了不少
<kwater1> 利用StarDict 的字典库扩充Mac OSX Leopard 自带的字典
<alick> 可以打击一些人折腾linux上qq的想法
<wmpotato> kwater1: mac的我不知道撒...
<JuncoJet> 根本没人理我
<kwater1> ao: mac设备安装ubuntu ?  google满大街。
<songlixu> 没搞懂什么意思
<gebjgd> ao: mac装ubuntu不是跟玩一样么
<JuncoJet> mac 装ubuntu，脑袋进水了
<wmpotato> songlixu: 不知道雨林母蜂有没有软件中心，在那个里面搜stardict
<JuncoJet> mac 装ubuntu，脑袋进水了
<JuncoJet> mac 装ubuntu，脑袋进水了
<wmpotato> JuncoJet: 不要激动....
<songlixu> 哦
<JuncoJet> +_+*
<songlixu> 找找看
<kwater1> os x 已经unix like 认证了 ， 但是macport某些冷门还没有，偷懒的人装下ubuntu也没啥..
<wmpotato> songlixu: 不过，还是要学学命令行的，不然很多教程你看不懂... 只要一开始不怕，你就已经会了.
<flh> wmpotato: 道雨林母蜂  还好用不？
<wmpotato> flh: 我没用过，我用过它的9.10的，跟原版的差距不大，但10.04的以后好像就改的比较多了（主要就是界面）
<flh> 求教：irssi    如何消息提示
<songlixu> 就那样不好用不习惯，有没有好用的中文版的
<JuncoJet> iOS的内核是什么？
<messi> edison0354: 发现ssl下可以用的实验品:keyboard shortcuts
<songlixu> 谢谢哦
<ofan> JuncoJet: 移动版的darwin
<chong> flh: 本来就有阿
<JuncoJet> 也是unix？
<kwater1> JuncoJet: uname 说是OS X
<chong> flh: 状态栏
<flh> chong: 我的ubu下，弄不出来
<messi> songlixu: http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_zh_CN.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: StarDict - The best dictionary program in linux and windows
<wmpotato> songlixu: 什么意思...
<edison0354> JuncoJet: 应该也是XNU
<kwater1> JuncoJet: BSD xxx
<messi> 这里一堆stardict的字典库
<chong> flh: 你说的是怎么提示？
<flh> chong: 可能我gnome安装的不全
<edison0354> kwater1: 不是BSD内核
<JuncoJet> ……
<songlixu> 谢谢各位哦我找找看
<edison0354> happyaron:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODc2Mw
<flh> chong: irssi  弄个消息提示
<kwater1> Darwin Kaiwater 10.3.1 Darwin Kernel Version 10.3.1: Wed Aug  4 22:33:56 PDT 2010; root:xnu-1504.55.33~10/RELEASE_ARM_S5L8922X   arm N18AP Darwin
<flh> chong: 人家发言给我就提示显示一点儿
<chong> flh: 我用的时候irssi完全在终端里运行的，难道现在可以消息通知桌面？
<MaskRay> fabric 怎么设置 ssh 默认端口和连接超时时限？
<gebjgd> flh: 问神和主席，或者 happyaron
<JuncoJet> 手机上的irs有高亮
<flh> chong: 是啊，人家有人用，还有用音乐
<gebjgd> flh: 他们有提示脚本
<JuncoJet> 任务栏也有消息提示
<kwater1> edison0354:Mac OS X内核是Mach-O（Mac OS 9）和Darwin BSD的结合体
<chong> flh: 这个不清楚怎么弄的，
<hata> 为什么进#linux 会定向了去##linux
<JuncoJet> 可惜任务栏不会显示消息内容
<kwater1> edison0354: iOS4.0以Darwin 10.3.1为基础
<flh> JuncoJet: 是啊，不然人家问好，自己不知道
<edison0354> kwater1: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29693.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 什么是Mac OS X？跟Linux有什么区别
<edison0354> kwater1: 这篇文章很详细……
<songlixu> 各位哟没有比较好用的linux系统哦
<edison0354> kwater1: 昨天看到的
<edison0354> songlixu: ……
<messi> chong: 装libnotify-bin (deb) + notify.pl(irssi脚本)
<gebjgd> songlixu: arch linux
<wzlxx> songlixu, 同楼上
<kwater1> edison0354: 非内核 ，os x和BSD的关系来说 好像和android很像呢
<MaskRay> flh: scrotsh 是你自己的脚本吧，能看看吗
<edison0354> kwater1: 是的
<flh> MaskRay: 是我用脚本的
<songlixu> 哦
<edison0354> kwater1: OSX的man都还打着BSD的标记
<wmpotato> songlixu: 用Ubuntu稍微熟悉后再用Arch..
<chong> messi: Tanks ,试试
<songlixu> 好的
<Freebuilder> emacs 启动本来就很慢？
<ofan> 熟悉以后用什么都无所谓
<hata> 搞到我都想换arch
<wzlxx> Fivesheep, 可以daemon启动
<wmpotato> hata: 主见...
<Freebuilder> 第一次安装使用 emacs ，什么配置都没改，启动很慢，明显感觉不如 vim 快
<wzlxx> 启动守护进程之后很快的
<chong> Freebuilder: 是图形的吗？
<edison0354> Google工程师来北航演讲
<Freebuilder> 是的
<edison0354> 主讲人：高寒蕊，Google 开发技术推广工程师
<hata> wmpotato: 稳住
<JuncoJet> 有人找我吗？没有那就回聊
<chong> Freebuilder: 没图形速度还可以啊
<wzlxx> edison0354, 你是北航的？
<edison0354> wzlxx: 恩
<wzlxx> 好孩子啊
<JuncoJet> catch yous latter
<wmpotato> edison0354: 高材生啊...
<edison0354> wmpotato: ……
<kwater1> 习惯nano , vi* 和emacs都用不来 T..T
<huangg> edison0354: 日本仔？
<Freebuilder> chong, 我的 gvim 都是热键一按即出，速度非常快，emacs 要等上大约两秒左右
<Warm_HUG> OMG，终于可以看视频了
<wmpotato> kwater1: 看tutor...
<chong> Freebuilder: :-D
<Freebuilder> chong, 没 GUI 就没意思了
<edison0354> GodKiller: 俺正宗的天朝人阿
<wzlxx> Fivesheep, emacs没有你说的那么慢吧
<GodKiller> edison0354: 东瀛
<GodKiller> 东瀛
<edison0354> GodKiller: ……
<chong> Freebuilder: 要gui做什么？
<ofan> emacs开c/s模式就行了
<edison0354> GodKiller: 你才岛国人
<Freebuilder> chong, 没菜单的软件不好用
<wmpotato> emacs 怎么搞的能开两秒？ 配置多了？
<GodKiller> edison0354:  - -
<chong> Freebuilder: 晕。。
<kwater1> 菜单缓存再脑中...
<Freebuilder> wmpotato, 默认配置，都还没改过
<gebjgd> macos最牛屄的就是那个global menu
<gebjgd> 不过现在gnome也有了
<wzlxx> 现在的gnome是什么样？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<wmpotato> Freebuilder: 那你人品还真是好啊...hehe
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 现在的gnome什么样了？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 自己看，虽然我不用gnome了
<edison0354> gebjgd: MAC因为封闭，所以很多东西做的很好
 * GodKiller 求教empathy 呼出聊天窗口的快捷键是啥
<gebjgd> edison0354: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<kwater1> http://lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/02/uubuntumac_cropped.jpg
<kwater1> http://lifehacker.com/359571/use-an-os-x+style-global-menu-in-ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Use an OS X-Style Global Menu in Ubuntu
<gebjgd> edison0354: gnome已经有功能了
<chong> edison0354: 什么是mac?
<edison0354> gebjgd: 10.7的mission control和luanchpad也很牛B
<chong> edison0354: 看错了
<GodKiller> chong: mac x os?
<gebjgd> edison0354: 没用过mac
<edison0354> gebjgd: 那个不怎么样阿，QT不支持，FF也不行
<gebjgd> edison0354: 买不起
<gebjgd> edison0354: 不知道，没用过
<ofan> 整天模仿mac
<wmpotato> edison0354: 我认为一是有钱，而是是企业研发，目标很明确...
<edison0354> gebjgd: 用plasma的xbar的话，又不支持GTK的……
<kwater1> Global Menu节约大概40-60像素？
<chong> edison0354: 想买个mac air 唯一原因是续航能力
<kwater1> mac mini起步不高，价格还算合适
<edison0354> chong: 变态般的续航能力……
<chong> 笔记本续航能力不行就是悲剧
<kwater1> mac serve接下来要停止新产品了，说替代品是mac mini server
<gebjgd> chong: mac能多少小时？
<wmpotato> chong: 多买几块电池 :P
<edison0354> gebjgd: 7左右吧
<chong> wmpotato: 很重的好不
<edison0354> gebjgd: MBP的话好像是5小时左右
<wmpotato> chong: 我开玩笑的撒...
<gebjgd> edison0354: 没有伤亡本牛屄阿
<gebjgd> edison0354: 轻松12个小时
<edison0354> kwater1: 乔教主放话了，server不卖是因为没人买……
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……………………………………
<GodKiller> gebjgd: 现在一般上网本可以撑多久？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 半天……
<gebjgd> GodKiller: 12小时的有了
<gebjgd> edison0354: asus的
<gebjgd> ed
<ofan> 7x24 待机3个月
<kwater1> 普通的上网本我用过msi U100的， 最多最多3小时 @windows
<gebjgd> edison0354: 给很力
<edison0354> gebjgd: 好像听说过
<GodKiller> gebjgd: 这么变态。。
<chong> ofan: cool
<wmpotato> 上网本能干什么呢？
<ofan> mac本的巡航比较吹了
<gebjgd> GodKiller: 相当的变态阿
<gebjgd> wmpotato: 上个arch，能做所有事情
<GodKiller> gebjgd: 电池容量大还是控电能力强
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 我要开Solidworks，和AutoCAD...
<gebjgd> GodKiller: 都有
<chong> GodKiller: 当然都有，
<GodKiller> wmpotato: 上网应该能满足你上网的所有要求了吗
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 俺开始羡慕gnome了
<edison0354> GodKiller: ASUS那个估计还是电池和硬件省电
<chong> GodKiller: Mac的硬件都是定制的
<wmpotato> GodKiller: 对，但只能上网
<edison0354> GodKiller: MAC的话是系统就省电
<gebjgd> wmpotato: 那些软件，你买的起么
<wzlxx> global menu很给力
<edison0354> wzlxx: 用GNOME吧
<kwater1> 12小時電力!新一代ATOM – ASUS EeePC 1005PE ？
<GodKiller> wmpotato: 除了上网 你还有其他的线下娱乐活动？
<GodKiller> edison0354: mac 有实力- -
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 暂时是买不起的...工作了让企业买...
<gebjgd> wmpotato: 兲朝？
<flh> GodKiller: 上洗头店啊
<edison0354> wmpotato: 你啥学校？
<wzlxx> edison0354, 和MAC X是一样的效果吗？
<kwater1> mac其实wa rez也有不少
<gebjgd> wmpotato: 可能性很小。除非是国企
<edison0354> wzlxx: 啥？
<chong> gebjgd: 国企都买lenovo
<GodKiller> gebjgd: 我想你说的是中石化吧
<wzlxx> edison0354, global menu
<edison0354> chong: 使得
<gebjgd> chong: GodKiller 反正是纳税人的钱。随便烧
<edison0354> wzlxx: 差远了，中文窗口标题都显示不全
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 说真的如果企业不给买那些软件的话那我买一套后就不升级了.
<chong> edison0354: x200 公司买了n多 :-D
<gebjgd> chong: GodKiller 公款吃喝少几次就出来了
<wzlxx> edison0354, 晕
<wzlxx> edison0354, 那还是不用了，等成熟了在用
<gebjgd> wmpotato: 兲朝都是盗版，除非是国企
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 也许吧...
<edison0354> wzlxx: 你等着吧……
<kwater1> windows 特别是win7 很难想像默认策略下续航能到12小时 , 屏保空闲时刻硬盘就很忙的说
<gebjgd> kwater1: lcd用屏保？太傻了阿保
<edison0354> gebjgd: +1
<gebjgd> kwater1: 太傻了吧
<chong> kwater1: 不会吧
<gebjgd> kwater1: 直接关闭就完了
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 你那个王八怎么打出来的
<gebjgd> wmpotato: tian
<kwater1> gebjgd 屏保/屏幕休眠 只是打个比方而已
<edison0354> 兲朝
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 兲...果然...
<GodKiller> wmpotato: tian
<GodKiller> 兲
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 太搞了吧，这么形象...
<gebjgd> kwater1: 都屏保了，还转硬盘？那是win下的qq在扫描你的硬盘
<wmpotato> 这字是新造的还是古已有之?
<aaron__> ...
<edison0354> wmpotato: 应该是本来就有的
<gebjgd> wmpotato: 请参看康熙字典
<kwater1> http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7performance/thread/435b0165-30c2-4863-9c69-a0044fc488f7http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7performance/thread/435b0165-30c2-4863-9c69-a0044fc488f7http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7performance/thread/435b0165-30c2-4863-9c69-a0044fc488f7http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7performance/thread/435b0165-30c2-4863-9c69-a0044fc488f7http://social.answers.microsoft.com/
<edison0354> kwater1: 好长……
<aaron__> QQ在扫描你硬盘的A片
<wmpotato> 看来还是老祖宗最有智慧啊，还有预见力...
<kwater1> aaron__:  XD
<GodKiller> aaron__: 不要说你上传毛片  很速度，在QQ硬盘上
<gebjgd> wmpotato: <--- 康熙字典文字版 --->
<gebjgd> 兲
<gebjgd> 【子集下】【八字部】 兲
<gebjgd> 【五音集韻】古文天字。註詳大部一畫。
<GodKiller> gebjgd: 什么意思来着
<wmpotato> gebjgd: 没兴趣看那些东西啊
<gebjgd> GodKiller: wmpotato 古文 天
<gebjgd> GodKiller: wmpotato 【五音集韻】古文天字。註詳大部一畫。
<missing> gebjgd: 咋读?那个字
<gebjgd> missing: tian
<edison0354> missing: tian
<missing> gebjgd: 谢了
<missing> edison0354: 谢了
<missing> 兲
<missing> 真有啊///
<GodKiller> gebjgd: 天子下面的人？
<GodKiller> 王下之人
<missing> 王八当道的天
<GodKiller> 兲
<chong> 我这都是问号
<missing> chong: 你啥字体啊
<GodKiller> chong: 你的字体偏僻- -
<GodKiller> chong: 精辟
<chong> monospace
<chong> :-/
<missing> 中文字体啊
<tcpct> ？
<chong> 不清楚啊，我用的系统比较老
<wmpotato> chong: monospace只是字体族，你的汉字应该是WenQuanYi的吧
<chong> wmpotato: 怎么看？
<missing> wenquanyi没有吗?
<edison0354> http://ol.tgbus.com/yxq/olwybg/201011/690276.shtml
<wmpotato> chong: 我也不清楚...
<wmpotato> 我用的SimSun
<missing> gebjgd: 问一个问题,现在是不是显卡带声卡了?
<chong> wmpotato:这个是从哪里设置的？
<gebjgd> missing: 梦呢？
<wmpotato> chong: 用户级的字体配置是.fonts.conf
<missing> gebjgd: 咋我的声卡驱动是nvidia的啊
<missing> win7
<gebjgd> missing: 芯片组
<missing> gebjgd: 哦,那个D/A也是在新片组了吗?我的没有retek的东西哦
<gebjgd> missing: 不知道，别问我
<kwater1> missing: hdmi ?
<missing> kwater1: 我就想知道是不是这个
<kwater1> missing: hdmi 音频也是可能的
<missing> kwater1: 哦,反正我没找到声卡,反正也有声音
<kwater1> 我用过ATI Hd4850的来看，是集成了个Realtek codec ,提供hdmi单独用，再系统里是一个音频设备
<GodKiller> missing: 你头两个字是什么，我这也是乱码
<edison0354> 我的nv是带hdmi音频的，显卡内建声卡
<missing> GodKiller: 不是吧?  那句话?
<missing> edison0354: 我的也是nv的
<wmpotato> 原来hdmi是显卡内建声卡...
<GodKiller> missing: ���,反正我没找到声卡,反正也有声音
<GodKiller> missing: 反正前面是什么字~好像是三个
<missing> GodKiller:    o 哦
<missing> 看见不?
<missing> 就一个字
<missing> 你的是irssi?
<GodKiller> missing: 哦？现在看得到了
<GodKiller> missing: 恩
<missing> GodKiller: 我的有时候也会这样的
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪
<missing> Warm_HUG: 坏坏好,吃饭了没有啊
<Warm_HUG> missing: 吃过了，阿姨吃过没？
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/qgfjt.jpg
<missing> Warm_HUG: 早吃了,茄子+五花肉+米饭
<GodKiller> è¿·ä¿®
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 囧
<edison0354> missing: -五花肉   +
<missing> edison0354: 干吗?
<edison0354> missing: —五花肉   ++玉米
<missing> 有意见啊
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: 咪咪比五花肉好吃哦
<edison0354> missing: 我说我晚上吃的……
<missing> 玉米想吃也不好找啊
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 啥咪咪？
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 维多利亚的咪咪？
<missing> edison0354: 你那里的有玉米吃?
<missing> 我老家才有
<edison0354> missing: 恩
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: 咪咪阿姨哟
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: ……
<missing> Warm_HUG: 找打
<edison0354> iGnome: 拜神！
 * GodKiller 10.10下面的ubuntu字体 谁有砸一个给我瞧瞧不
<kwater1> 五花肉不是咪咪肉 ～
<edison0354> GodKiller: 没微米黑好看
<Warm_HUG> missing: 我错啦
<Warm_HUG> 哈哈
<missing> .
<GodKiller> edison0354: 等宽的吗？
<edison0354> GodKiller: 貌似是sans-serif吧
<edison0354> GodKiller: 好像也带等宽？
<edison0354> GodKiller: 没用过，记不清了
<JuncoJet> 谁知到哪个频道可以和mm聊天咯？
<wmpotato> Ubuntu 10.10不用WenQuanYi的字体了吗？
<JuncoJet> 球频道
<edison0354> wmpotato: 默认字体就叫ubuntu
<GodKiller> edison0354: ...
<missing> wmpotato: 文泉驿是好几个字体的,ubunu现在用的是微米黑吧
<wmpotato> edison0354: ubuntu不会自己做汉字吧？
<edison0354> wmpotato: 不清楚……
<wmpotato> missing: 9.10是ZenHei， 10.04是Micro Hei， 后面就不知道鸟...
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/c0zlw.jpg
<kwater1> 中文黑体字型新秀_Hiragino Sans GB  http://i31.tinypic.com/dy1y12.jpg
<kwater1> 这个字体还不错看
<wmpotato> kwater1: Hope so..
<missing> 下载了一个枪碟的盗梦空间,晕死
<missing> wmpotato: 10.10会换中文字体?
<JuncoJet> 【盗梦空间】那个电影看了 太多共鸣
<unknown379> wirelessirc
<JuncoJet> 贴吧的人气太好了
<JuncoJet> 微博也是………… 发帖 直接沉底
<missing> 我要高清的种子
<wmpotato> missing: 不知道啊，不是在求解吗..
 * missing 我要高清的种子
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你的图都是极品……
<happyaron> 中文wqy microhei，英文以后变成ubuntu字体了。
<missing> wmpotato: 应该不会换的
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/knQZ6.jpg
<wmpotato> missing:  我也觉得不会，汉字不是那么好做的..
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: http://jandan.net/pic
<GodKiller> missing: 有DVD版的了
<GodKiller> missing: BD版的还没来吧
<missing> GodKiller: 给种子链接
<missing> 谢谢
<GodKiller> missing: 不用谢 我没有- -
<GodKiller> missing: eee4.com上面看到过
<GodKiller> 前段时间
<GodKiller> 或者是在电驴上
<missing> GodKiller: 电驴上面有的,不过我没有下,2.5g的样子
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/ZCsCC.jpg
<missing> 懒得装电驴,最近我这里电驴好慢的说
<edison0354> missing: 要用电骡～
<kwater1> 昨天装了fail2ban
<missing> edison0354: 以前有100k+我也喜欢啊,现在...20k的样子
<kwater1> iptable ipfw支持的，又找了个DLP配置文件…
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/uX4nR.jpg
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 这个好像见过更牛的
<alvin_rxg> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=42%C2%B039%2720.52%22,+94%C2%B010%2719.82%22&sll=52.372068,9.735686&sspn=0.230149,0.615921&ie=UTF8&ll=42.654912,94.169097&spn=0.004332,0.009624&t=h&z=17
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/Hu7IG.jpg
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/hvjgw.jpg
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 啥情况？
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 人一雕像呗
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 公交车的看过了
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 毛主席那个啥情况？
<ofan> 肯定P的
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 人一雕像呗
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 啥雕像？
<alvin_rxg> 几个大字的雕像……
<kwater1> ............
<edison0354> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA5MDU4NzU2.html
<edison0354> 各种牛B的视频……
<GodKiller> edison0354: 嚓
<tcpct> 最可恶的还是中国抄袭韩国的为小惊喜而喝彩
<edison0354> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg3MzQxNzY=.html
<GodKiller> 兲
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好
<GodKiller> http://diggfoto.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/305204.jpg
<wzlxx> openbox有类似mac的主题没？
<wmpotato> wzlxx: ...
<cece> wzlxx: 有个奶白色的菜单
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 哈哈
<wzlxx> cece, 哪个？
<wzlxx> cece, 名字是嘛？
<cece> wzlxx: 不记得了，arch包里有个
<wmpotato> wzlxx: 装个obconf，可以换主题，貌似里面有不少...
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 不少，不过几乎都一样
<cece> wzlxx: ob关键是快捷键阿，其他都浮云
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 哈哈
<wmpotato> wzlxx: 估计ob能做到的也就那么个样子了吧...
<wzlxx> cece, 我的ob就两个快捷键，一个xterm一个gmrun
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 昨天你说那个 startx 安全的选项是什么啊
<alvin_rxg> ac noreset
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没记住。 昨天儿子霸着
<blueghost> ac noreset???
<blueghost> è°¢
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 哈哈
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么意思啊， 刚看 man 一头雾睡
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: gaming..
<blueghost> noreset 不重置， 这个明白
<JuncoJet> ><edison0354> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA5MDU4NzU2.html
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 那我问别人
<JuncoJet> 给力啊~……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 去玩吧。 我去问别人额
<blueghost> 谁知道 startx 的 ac 选项是什么意思啊。 我看 man 一头雾水
<blueghost> 谁知道 startx 的 ac 选项是什么意思啊。 我看 man 一头雾水
<blueghost> 谁知道 startx 的 ac 选项是什么意思啊。 我看 man 一头雾水
<alvin_rxg> X --help ........
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) man 没有这些属性啊， 好晕
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: man startx 就讲 startx 的。
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我也 man X 了。 更看不懂
<GodKiller> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8671041@N07/5163274404/
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有问题
<alvin_rxg> ？
<blueghost> 我的是 startx -- -ac -reset :1
<blueghost> 屏幕黑色了
<blueghost> 进不去
<alvin_rxg> The special argument '--' marks the end of client arguments and  the  beginning  of server options.
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 是 startx -ac -reset -- :1 这样吗
<kwater1> Hint: You not need the xhost, if you starts XWin right with parameter -ac. "-ac" stays for disable access control.
<alvin_rxg> yo
<blueghost> 谢了
<hceasy> pocoyo
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那我现在怎么办。 退不出了
<kwater1> (use the -ac parameter on trusted networks as Xming doesn't provide a xhost program, Xming should be used with SSH X11 forwarding on insecure networks)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ？
<hceasy> tenzu
<JuncoJet> 原来Msg和Query的服务器指令是一样的
<JuncoJet> 。。。既然是一样的 为什么要发明两个命令？
<hceasy> pocoyo
<edison0354> MAC里面man startx竟然都有反应……神奇
<kwater1> 对的 。。。 X11
<kwater1> 我刚才也在man startx嘿嘿
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在杀死了， 刚才 ctrl-c 终端不了。 我用 9 杀了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> 不行啊
<blueghost> 我杀了 startx 和 xinit 。 但是提示 :1 已经运行了。 我用 :2 直接退出
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: o
<alvin_rxg> 不明白你要干嘛
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不行啊。 我找到 X 进程了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不是弄错命令了吗。 x 启动 全屏黑的。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: X 启动，全屏黑的，对的，因为你没有启动相关的 DE 或者 WM
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在找到正确 的 X 杀死了。 但是用那个命令 直接退出
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 啥是DE？
<kwater1> 杀掉X就好了吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 什么命令？
<blueghost> kwater1:) 杀掉了。
<blueghost> startx -ac -reset -- :1
<kwater1> -ac disable access control 是找个意思拉
<blueghost> 直接退出
<alvin_rxg> reset ???
<JuncoJets> ":yeah!
<blueghost> 昨晚我直接 startx -- :1 直接进入 gnome
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是你说的吗
<kwater1> xinit你要不要试试看 .
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: noreset..
<JuncoJet> 我果然用Telnet登录到了本频道
<JuncoJet> 可惜不能用中文
<blueghost> 打错了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我执行的是 -noreset
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> 直接退出
<JuncoJets> haha
<blueghost> 算了， 我不要安全了
<blueghost> 昨天 startx -- :1 可以进
<blueghost> 进去了
<blueghost> 怎么回事啊
<blueghost> startx -ac -reset -- :1 这个直接退出
<JuncoJet> 不过Telnet登录需要输好长的命令
<blueghost>  startx -- :1 可以进
<JuncoJet> 每发一句话 需要先PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : 。。。。
<edison0354> 开始传热学！
<Use-Firefox> echo $-
<Use-Firefox> jason1999: 。。。
<JuncoJets> ÖÐÎĸø¿´iPRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :yest
<^k^> JuncoJets:say 中文给看iPRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :yest in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Use-Firefox> ...
<JuncoJet> 是啊-。-、
<Use-Firefox> JuncoJets: Use-UTF8
<jason1999> 咋啦
<edison0354> ……
<JuncoJet> Telnet不支持UTF8
<jason1999> 你们这么无聊呀
<JuncoJet> 没办法
<JuncoJet> 需要写个转换插件才可以 让Telnet打UTF8上IRC
<kwater1> 隔壁gentoo-cn真安静
<JuncoJet> netcat是不是有UTF8支持？
<kwater1> UTF-8 telnet/ssh client for Windows/linux/xxx
<kwater1> google就能找了
<MaskRay> 有什么 icmp 攻击软件？
<Use-Firefox> /join #tusooa
<JuncoJet> icmp攻击 和ping一样
<JuncoJet> 但是一般攻击是伪造包 让他们相互攻击
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i81298  帮我找下这里面有敏感词么
<MaskRay> JuncoJet: 对方和我在同一个局域网内
<kwater1> arp ?
<wmpotato> 我似乎又看到一个大牛
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: try english...
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 俄 这个太挫了
<hughszg> slackware current桌面注销时黑屏，如何解决？
<JuncoJetNetCat> ÖÐÎÄ£¿
<^k^> JuncoJetNetCat:say 中文？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<wmpotato> JuncoJetNetCat: 你说的话我们看不懂唉
<JuncoJetNetCat> netcat ye meiyou utf8 zhichi
<yunfan> 我靠 有人说是 日货
<wmpotato> yunfan: 这个敏感词好冷...
<yunfan> wmpotato: 谁能想到他们居然用上 正则呢
<wmpotato> yunfan: 没水平过滤，又不得不用，然后就是一堆悲剧...
<yunfan> wmpotato: 不是 正则太耗了
<boxxoq> slackware current桌面注销时黑屏，如何解决？
<JuncoJet> <@^k^> 是机器人吗？
<JuncoJet> 会自动翻译编码- -、
<wmpotato> “您发表的内容里有国家规定的敏感词” 我觉的这句话很搞...
<Warm_HUG> raw 太吓人 1024x768的截图就64M
<MeaCulpa> Ai
<MeaCulpa> 在中关村闲逛，抬头看到两个字，龙芯
<MeaCulpa> 明天去看看，体验一下
<wmpotato> nnd， 刚刚知道，google真的被封了...
<wmpotato> 网上也没什么大的动静
<MeaCulpa> 我还在上呢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 逐步的 教育网是挂了 我这里 昨天就上不了gtalk
<wmpotato> MeaCulpa: 我是上不鸟...
<wmpotato> yunfan: 对，我就是教育网内
<touparx> yunfan: 没有啊，我这里很正常啊
<yunfan> touparx: 你是个别地区
<pityonline> wmpotato: 北京电信访问正常
<touparx> yunfan: 武汉的 ，正常
<MeaCulpa> 教育网不是ipv6吗
<cece> ipv6封谷歌很正常把
<yunfan> touparx: 你确认你是教育网线路么 学校里的网络不一定是教育网阿 我们大学的时候 那线路就是网通的
<andersen_fan> 早晚要和谐
<MeaCulpa> 我在中科院计算所边咖啡馆，正常
<touparx> yunfan: 明显是教育网
<wmpotato> 反正我是上不了，如果直接ip的话可以登上，但不能搜索...
<yunfan> 男性G点另一个名字就是前列腺点。你想要学习学习怎么找到它吗？
<yunfan> 嗯哼，找到它的最容易方法是自我性爱。虽然大多数异性恋男人不想听“什么东东插入他的肛肛”，但是到达前列腺点的唯一可能的道路就是穿越那“菊花瓣”。你可以请助于郭先生来做后门刺激，当然一指禅也可以。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 中科院在上海也有分院？？
<kwater1> ...
<wmpotato> yunfan: 你上面是什么意思？？
<yunfan> wmpotato: 没啥意思
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我在北京
<wmpotato> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 来骗客户？
<wmpotato> yunfan: 怎么确认？
<yunfan> wmpotato: 不知道
<yunfan> http://gjls0799.blog.163.com/blog/static/395116912010101022225573   造反要花多少钱？
<bitsMix> 我的英文字体里面的单引号跟中文的似的 你们也这样么？
<MeaCulpa> 对，忽悠
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那这下忽悠成了 可就黄金万两了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> Ibm把我包围了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<yunfan> 俄 这样
<Use-Firefox> wmpotato: ssh -D
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 很多ibm的sales？
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 拉来一个项目组
<MeaCulpa> 但是啊存储买的hp
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 长期在京么
<MeaCulpa> Xp2600若干
<roylez_> 你跟他们说你直接投降行不
<MeaCulpa> 26000
<MeaCulpa> 三个月
<roylez_> 前几天刚有人讲了xp24000
<pityonline> 请问ibus切换全角与半角怎么切换来着？我把输入法条给隐藏了，还出不来了……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他们做集成，我卖云计算
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你的啥云阿，忽悠
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这里现在有全套hpvm hpvpar材料，还要顺边忽虚拟化
<wmpotato> Use-Firefox: 神马意思？我不懂ssh唉，没用过
<pityonline> 请问ibus切换全角与半角怎么切换来着？我把输入法条给隐藏了，还出不来了……
<wmpotato> pityonline: 你试试 Shift + space
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 搞不懂为什么派你过去，你不是才入营的吗
<pityonline> wmpotato: 谢谢，果真是这个！
<wmpotato> pityonline: 其实我不知道，但fcitx是的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Mb, 看我会忽悠
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 即使是忽悠，也得找个熟悉点的去忽悠阿。你估计连产品型号都背不过来
<pityonline> wmpotato: ibus 也是
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 仰慕你
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  it 不知道注意么，我最近疯狂下载公司文档
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不去看有什么用...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: svc的命令超250，被我骂了很久
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 型号是啥我不管，光把ppt翻译就够用我忽悠
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 前几天你们哪里的，来对客户忽悠system director
<MeaCulpa> 客户表示，下载了powervm文档，准备自己从命令行搞
<MeaCulpa> 我表示赞赏，国企的就是猛
<yunfan> 袁世凯称帝事件在中国尽人皆知，如今这一闹剧似乎要在西非国家冈比亚上演。冈比亚官员们目前正在进行一场声势浩大的宣传运动，呼吁国民支持总统叶海亚-贾梅加冕称王。2007年初，贾梅曾宣称自己拥有“神秘的力量”，可以治疗艾滋病。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 自主研发嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Mb, 为啥边上你们的人拿出得水都是万豪酒店的，老子洗澡拉屎都要找健身房
<yunfan> 2010年11月9日成都某女没有经过“非常艰难的决定”，在一选秀现场毅然决然就全裸了。顿时兽兽闫凤娇凤姐芙蓉姐均成浮云......
<alvin_rxg> 世风日下啊！！！
<wmpotato> yunfan的消息哪来的...
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 小p孩
<jamesfung> 求套图..
<wmpotato> 同上...
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=35577  这里 有图
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 社会已经歪了，竟然会对芙蓉疯姐这号人物感兴趣
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我只对全裸感兴趣
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 找个女朋友或者赶紧结婚，就有的看了
<jamesfung> 全裸什么都是浮云..没有码才是实际^^
<yunfan> alvin_rxg:  看一个人没意思
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<wmpotato> 有码，不给力
<seamt> 为什么我用VLC播放1080P的视频有时会很卡，GPU加速也已经打开了，换MPLAYER也一样卡
<yunfan> 我靠 重庆搞 新上山下乡了
<yunfan> 2010年重庆官方发文，要求全市大学生进行以六个一为主要内容的社会实践：规定在渝大学生就读期间要种100棵树；带薪实习1个月；到农村与农民同吃、同住、同劳动1个月、到企业或服务一线做工1个月；开展学军1个月；撰写1篇有价值的社会调研报告。
<Warm_HUG> 女人不穿衣服，没啥好看的
<kwater1> seamt: 这是什么分区上的1080p文件 ，可能是碎片嘛
<MeaCulpa> 川妹子威武
<wmpotato> 重庆的老大蛋疼啊
<MeaCulpa> 下次去那里出差
<yunfan> wmpotato: 小心薄督跨省你
<seamt> kwater1: 我有一个区专门放高清，应该不可能是碎片，大多数都卡，
<wmpotato> yunfan: 不怕不怕啦...
<MeaCulpa> mplayer
<wmpotato> yunfan: 它那么个大人物... 看不上我啊...
<yunfan> wmpotato: 杀鸡吓猴
<YueBuQun> yunfan, EVA?
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 你问我第2遍了
<YueBuQun> YueBuQun, 为什么你用这么多名字
<wmpotato> yunfan: 呵呵...
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 叼
<MeaCulpa> 好像中关村没啥北京土著
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 我的小弟还没有上来
<yunfan> 土著干不了这活
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 据说ktv了
<wmpotato> 北京人都守着房子吃老本呢...
<MeaCulpa>  我要吃爆肚
<MeaCulpa> 谁啊带我去？
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 甘好 有MM吗
<kwater1>  kwater1: cpu有特别的占用嘛 ， Command-line GPU benchmarking/testing/anything utility
<kwater1> You might look at mencoder.vaapi
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 没有吧 他老婆在 哪里敢
<juk_> 中关骗子子太多
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<MeaCulpa> juk_: 龙芯体验店
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 也上京城了??
<cfy> MaskRay: import -display :0,就这个？不会吧
<MeaCulpa> 我明天去体验龙芯
<cfy> MaskRay: 要全部的参数
<yunfan> 转：爱国主义就像是处女膜，拥有它的时候你觉得它很宝贵，别人碰到你会觉得很痛。但是一旦它被弄破了，你就会发觉它原来是阻碍你享受天伦之乐的障碍。
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 恩 来受精的 结果成了
<MeaCulpa> 跆拳道即可破
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 你知道不少
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 你和我的小弟关系不错了
<wmpotato> yunfan: 你好强大啊...
<MeaCulpa> 这跆拳道除了破处没啥其他用
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 就这些了 我们这几个人住得近 肉身见面过
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<yunfan> wmpotato: 你要努力
<MeaCulpa> 求北京玩伴，男女皆可
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 你也是京城的?
<kwater1> seamt:PyOpenCL 试试看图形加速正常否，找找看参照数据。
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 恩 现居帝都
<MeaCulpa> 我接下来还不知道怎么过
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 带我逛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 找几个妹妹过
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 你是什么利害的公司啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你给我付工资？
<JuncoJet> <yunfan> 的那句转的话…… 太给力了
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 2b公司
<MeaCulpa> 我纯精神需求
<JuncoJet> 发微博去会不会被河蟹？
<yunfan> JuncoJet: 哪句？
<JuncoJet> 转：爱国主义就像是处女膜，拥有它的时候你觉得它很宝贵，别人碰到你会觉得很痛。但是一旦它被弄破了，你就会发觉它原来是阻碍你享受天伦之乐的障碍。
<MeaCulpa> 肉体啥妹妹都不如我左手
<kwater1> 求柏拉图，男女皆可
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 刚才我不是转了一个 左手不如 菊花电击
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你帮我物色吧
<wmpotato> 今天这里的话题果然很操蛋aaaa
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我痔疮厉害
<MeaCulpa> 受不了
<MeaCulpa> 还是柏拉图吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: hoho 富凯国际
<wmpotato> MeaCulpa: 找跟香蕉...
<finsky> dos.img容量小了,可以用dd做一個大容量的嗎?想把ghost加進去
<MeaCulpa> 咖啡馆要关门了
<MeaCulpa> 这里没有中科院的？我记得有
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有 xwinx就在 lerosua也在
<MeaCulpa> 哦，计算所晚上很冷清
<yunfan> rtmeme: RT @yyzzqq RT @webchina: 这个上海美腿美女43岁，你看的出么，我无耻地硬了: http://8.nf/7l1
<yunfan> 不对 他们已经搬迁了 之前在软件所
<MeaCulpa> 看看，上海美女太少
<MeaCulpa> 北京的身材好一些
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但价格贵阿
<MeaCulpa> 尤其公司里，去了次惠普大厦，不错
<YueBuQun> 这里晚上人也多
<yunfan> YueBuQun: 你也在帝都？？
<MeaCulpa> 现在招人估计都看这个
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 不是.
<yunfan> 如何搞到那些大楼里的女的呢
<MeaCulpa> 我前几天在公司大厦尾随美女蹭门卡
<yunfan> 看来有必要看看 hacking social
<cfy> @_@
<hceasy> 画室里来了一群忽悠人的
<pocoyo> hceasy: 正常。
<pocoyo> cfy: @@
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你小心对方是权贵的马子 女人倒是想给你上 结果男的把你搞挂了
<hceasy> 水牛在?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我帮他们开门，她们帮我刷卡
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是吧 俄
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要开什么门？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我当年一个人干过一个市场
<YueBuQun> yunfan, 后门
<hceasy> pocoyo
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这句话不解 是一个人干过一个搞市场的女的 还是干过整个市场的女的？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我门禁没开北京权限
<cfy> http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/daily/log.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 当天排行-Wed Nov 10 21:00:01 2010-每小时更新
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你怎么帮人开门
<Warm_HUG> 可以想象一副衣冠禽兽的样子了
<YueBuQun> MeaCulpa, cp一张
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一个市场的武装男子！
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 猛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 俄 你才是菊神阿
<MeaCulpa> 不过不是五金市场，是轻纺市场
<MeaCulpa> 否则今天没我了
<yunfan> hoho
<hceasy> pocoyo
<MeaCulpa> 条凳我基本无所谓
<yunfan> 我看得出来你是凶形恶相的人
<MeaCulpa> 水管子我就要闪了
<yunfan> 那当然 水管打人是内伤
<yunfan> 比动刀子狠毒
<Warm_HUG> 看来那天敢一手酒瓶，前后背包，的确是....
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我很怯懦，说话嗓门小
<MeaCulpa> 我肝炎，不能喝
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你有动刀的倾向
<yunfan> 一般人轻易不动手的 就希望动手把人弄死 俄
<cfy> 买小型机有这么危险么。。。。。
<cfy> 卖小型机有这么危险么。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是，我不动口，直接动手
<cfy> @_@
<yunfan> cfy: 你不买 他势必就要打你 lol
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 找我买
<cfy> yunfan: 额。。。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: hoho
<cfy> MeaCulpa: @_@
<MeaCulpa> Superdome促销
<cfy> MeaCulpa: yunfan说他缺一台
<yunfan> 我公司最近到真的要买 不过是领导的事
<MeaCulpa> 我问销售要bonus......
<yunfan> 我们搞分布式系统 前面要架个硬交换
<yunfan> 要抗压力的
<yunfan> 许多服务都需要
<MeaCulpa> 别买ibm,哈哈
<yunfan> 管他那么多 反正目前的开发水平 压力不在我们这
<MeaCulpa> 那不需要小型机
<MeaCulpa> 小型机没啥好
<yunfan> 呵呵
<yunfan> 都可以集群嘛
<yunfan> 再说了 pc也在进步呢
<MeaCulpa>  以后都是刀片架构
<MeaCulpa> 6u 大家伙以后少了
<yunfan> 我看好 类似 atom集群的那种
<MeaCulpa> 集群都是在网络和版卡上烧钱
<andersen_fan> 内存够不，
<MeaCulpa> 处了科研，没用
<cfy> MeaCulpa: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse
<yunfan> 现在就有 512 atom集群么
 * JuncoJet JuncoJet
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 感觉有些打分都不太准阿，有些命令明显没这么好。有些好的分又不高
<MeaCulpa> cmdfu有新动西？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 感觉有些打分都不太准阿，有些命令明显没这么好。有些好的分又不高
<hceasy> 大家好
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没有。。。。。。都是些普通命令。没啥新鲜的。
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<yunfan> 俄 老外bt 出了个ppt教你jvm的bytecode
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我写过windows的，被人狂鄙视
<yunfan> 难道还指望别人写jvm asm么
<hceasy> 大家好
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 鄙视
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我看到一次你写的那个统计那装包数量的。分也不高。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 那个，gentoo用的人少
<hceasy> pocoyo 你好
<MeaCulpa> 走了，回猪圈再聊
<pocoyo> hceasy: 行了。
<pocoyo> 知道了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 生产服务器难道不gentoo
<hceasy> 很好玩。。。
<dshbusiness> 呦……神换nick了……
<dshbusiness> IGnome……
<cfy> MeaCulpa:  kill -9 -1
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这个-1算啥？
<pityonline> dshbusiness: ....
<cfy> Kill all processes you can kill.
<yunfan> 还可以同时发两个信号？
<cfy> yunfan:  Kill all processes you can kill.
<yunfan> cfy: 那sudo呢
<yunfan> sudo kill -9 -1
<cfy> 我不懂，这个-1算啥
<cfy> yunfan: 这个应该是kill的事，那么我觉得，系统被kill了吧
<dshbusiness> 谁知道openfetion的那个deb包哪有下？时间紧迫，我懒得编译了……
<yunfan> init可以 kill么
<cfy> 我觉得可以，我试试
 * cfy 拿出nn
<kilior> 可以kill 但梅雨反应
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 你维护的那个openfetion的deb包哪有下？
<yunfan> init不也是发个信号么
<yunfan> 大概还是可以kill吧
<kilior> sudo kill 1
<kilior> 密码：
<kilior> sudo kill -9 1
<cfy> 没效果
<cfy> kill -9 0倒是把自己也kill了
<kilior> 因为0进程在发送信号的时候就是给自己。
<cfy> 没用。。。。1
<cfy> 不能送给自己？
<kilior> 如果是调用bash内置的kill就把bash kill 了
<cfy> 还是会被忽略？
<happyaron> dshbusiness: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:happyaron/ppa
<dshbusiness> ppa太慢了……
<kilior> 但是bash 会接管15号信号的。
<dshbusiness> 现在快了？不快等不及
<dshbusiness> 算了我还是想办法自己编译呗
<yunfan> 想搞点历史的书看看
<cfy> yunfan: 写个大家的简明世界史
<cfy> yunfan: 美国史纲
<yunfan> cfy: 这个看汤因比的吧
<yunfan> cfy: 我现在对小历史感兴趣
<cfy> yunfan:  我只知道书明
<cfy> yunfan: gnu发展史？
<yunfan> e
 * cfy 洗澡
<ir-decoy> 请问谁知道Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)声卡芯片内置扬声器不发声应该怎么解决么？
<yunfan> 晕 搜索 汤因比
<touparx> 大家都用什么客户端上gtalk？
<dshbusiness> 呃……好吧，被人占着带宽……居然只有15K的速度
<ir-decoy> 各种方法都试过了
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 谢了……不过没办法……
<ir-decoy> 自己编译过alsa，虽然识别了芯片，但还是没有声音
<hceasy> 有人在么?  '别理我，我就是测试些东西
<pocoyo> 突然断电。
<hceasy> 哦
<hceasy> nimbuzz ,talkonaut,fring
<hceasy> 我是手机用户
<ir-decoy> 手机都可以上IRC？
<hceasy> 上谷歌就用那些
<hceasy> 现在不跟你聊着吗
<happyaron> dshbusiness: 咋了？
<wrx4ever> 这是？
<hceasy> 手机就是可以啊
<JuncoJet> 手机当然可以啦
<wrx4ever> 手机也可以？
<JuncoJet> 而且客户端狠NX的
<ir-decoy> 呃，之前不知道
<ir-decoy> 应该用什么软件呢
<dshbusiness> happyaron: ppa没速度，我想下着编译，结果网线被人占着下TM的新三国，我都要艹了
<hceasy> 不nx
<happyaron> dshbusiness: 。。。那就下一个编译呗？
<hceasy> jmirc
 * JuncoJet http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/35290301284125930758/2000
<JuncoJet> Android的客户端
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 要下很多共享库，我现在没带宽啊，怎么抢apt-get也抢不过pplive
<JuncoJet> 狠给力的，不过貌似只支持UTF8 ……
<ir-decoy> 呃。。nokia。。
<hceasy> 不能看聊天记录，不能补全姓名
<pocoyo> hceasy: 用推特么
<hceasy> 没推特的号，nimbuzz那个可以
<juk_> 谁能帮找 glade 教材 这些都是 http://live.gnome.org/Glade/Tutorials 在blogger
<happyaron> dshbusiness: aria2c
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 算了算了，我服了某些人了……TMD用公共网络下电视剧！！！
<dshbusiness> 就这样吧，我先用手机发……
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 兲朝自私的人比较多
<happyaron> dshbusiness: 你可以到win下用迅雷下，呵呵
<happyaron> iGnome1: 神带编号了？
<dshbusiness> 咱也不扯那么远，先忍忍，我还有大事要办！
<dshbusiness> 就这样，撤了！谢谢 happyaron
<pocoyo> dshbusiness: 那用啥下？
<hceasy> 好吧，那人成功了，忽悠哭了一个
<dshbusiness> pocoyo: 不下了，我要发个长短信，想用飞信好打字……现在我不用飞信了，用手机发去
<juk_> :'( 要 glade 教材
<hceasy> 飞信现在免流量
<pocoyo> hceasy: 啥成功了？
<hceasy> 具说还开放了
<happyaron> hceasy: 免流量？
<hceasy> 我们这里上飞信，wap飞信，网上营业庭，都是免流量费的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有人找
<JuncoJet> 找个IRC频道学英语…… 谁有推荐的？
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: #ubuntu
<hceasy> 来的那群大忽悠，成功忽悠哭了一位女同学
<hceasy> pocoyo
<hceasy> 怎么我又掉了?
<hceasy> 大家好
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hceasy> 没掉啊
<hceasy> 算了，挂坛子里去
<fhong> 大家好哈
<pocoyo> fhong: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<fhong> 新人， 多指教
<wmpotato> fhong: :p
<cfy> 如何抢带宽？
<lubcat> 剪掉别人的宽带
<JuncoJet> 迅雷
<lubcat> 你的带就宽了
<cfy> @_@
<yunfan> 去机房
<cfy> 我觉得是不是不理tcp的窗口减小啥的东西呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 用udp
<cfy> happyaron: udp为啥就好呢？可控？
<happyaron> cfy: 忽略窗口减小要改系统tcp栈
<pocoyo> cfy: 不应该是
<JuncoJet> udp 会阻塞网络的
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。那tcp转udp?
<cfy> 有没有这类软件？
<JuncoJet> TCP转UDP可以是可以…… 不过没必要，两个应用的方面不同
<JuncoJet> 特性也不同
<Jagdwurst> 除非仅局域网通信，否则改小tcp包有啥意义
<cfy> JuncoJet: 转了之后抢贷款阿。
<cfy> 带宽
<yunfan> udp有个rudp 呵呵
<cfy> 报文之类的容易的吧，再弄下tcp的特性
 * cfy 写毛概作业。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 传热学题开始难了
<cfy> edison0354: 啥？
<edison0354> cfy: 传热学
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂。。。。
<cfy> 我还在毛概。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: heat transfer
<edison0354> http://cn.engadget.com/2010/11/10/lacie-philippe-starck-usb3-0/
<edison0354> 这个变态
<ofan> 传热学～
<edison0354> cfy: 你大几？
<lubcat> 大爷
<cfy> edison0354: 大二
<ofan> cfy: å¹´è½»
<edison0354> cfy: 额，强人，大二就大牛了
<cfy> edison0354: 不牛。。。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 没你年轻XD
<JuncoJet> 为啥mIRC不会出现 ID：
<ofan> 想当年我大二的时候
<JuncoJet> 狠不方便呐……
<edison0354> ofan: 想当年……
<edison0354> cfy: 你大还aron大？
<cfy> ofan: 说说对毛概课的建议
<cfy> edison0354: 我
<ofan> cfy: 不是开卷么
<edison0354> cfy: 我91年3.31
<edison0354> cfy: 我大还你大？
<cfy> ofan: 作业呢。
<ofan> edison0354: 正泰
<cfy> edison0354: 我大，哈哈。90 7 24
<cfy> edison0354: 你不研究生么？
<edison0354> cfy: 你老了
<edison0354> cfy: 我大三……
<ofan> cfy: 抄呗
<cfy> edison0354: 没说我年轻。。。。。
<yunfan> edison0354: 我3,29 哈哈
<cfy> ofan: 作业阿。。。哪有得抄阿。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: - -!
<edison0354> YueBuQun: 比我大2天……
<ofan> cfy: 什么作业
<cfy> edison0354: 不同年。。。
<cfy> ofan: 毛概作业。
<ofan> 没记得写过作业
<ofan> 考试让看书，我就google了一下，tnnnnd全是网上的题
<cfy> - -!
<ofan> 老师说要好好看书
<ofan> 结果书上都没有
<cfy> 算了，我乱写点好了。。。。。。
<cfy> sigh.....
<lubcat> 听学长的。好好上网
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 马上就要断网了。。。。
<ofan> lubcat: 要好好泡MM
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<cfy> 谁去crack我这个网关？
<lubcat> 抓紧这有限的时间
<lubcat> 好好。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 自习室马上撵人
<wzlxx> gmrun的补全是根据什么补全的，有的不想让补全的也补全了
<cfy> 218.75.17.73
<cfy> edison0354: 你怎么总在自习？
<ofan> 好孩子阿
<lubcat> 无力灌水
<cfy> edison0354: 还上着网？手机？
<edison0354> cfy: 变上网变自习
<edison0354> 而且作业多阿！
<cfy> edison0354: @_@,哪来的网。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 电脑
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。网线？
<edison0354> cfy: 不会做的题要看答案，答案在电脑上
<cfy> ofan:   218.75.17.73
<edison0354> cfy: 自习室的免费网阿
<ofan> cfy: 干嘛
<cfy> edison0354: 额。。。我们都没的。。。
<cfy> ofan: 会crack么？
<ofan> cfy: 不会
<ofan> 这应该叫hack
<cfy> crack
<edison0354> 对了，谁推荐汇编扫盲的地方？
<ofan> 找本微机原理看
<cfy> howto里找找吧
 * maonx 换用了Zsh
<wzlxx> gmrun的补全是根据什么补全的，有的不想让补全的也补全了
<wzlxx> gmrun的补全是根据什么补全的，有的不想让补全的也补全了
 * JuncoJet 光棍节与其过别人的节，不如睡自己的觉。
<edison0354> ofan: 就是学微机原理……
<ofan> edison0354: 那就讲了
<wzlxx> orz
<lubcat> 光棍节。当然是自己过自己的
<ofan> 找个男人过
<lubcat> 。。这个不难
<srdgame> 應該是四個光棍一塊過11.11
<wmpotato> gmrun是个好东西啊...
<ofan> 还有一个点.
<wmpotato> 买个鸡蛋
<lubcat> 点是哪个
<srdgame> :-D這個點。。。
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 你用了？
<ofan> 4男1女
<wmpotato> wzlxx: 什么？ gmrun？
<edison0354> 俺宿舍只剩俩光棍了……
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 嗯。但是有的时候补全的时候有的不长用的也上来了
<lubcat> 一双筷子
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 而且是按字母排序的
<wmpotato> wzlxx: 这个我倒是不知道怎么回事... 跟vim的自动补全很相似的说
<iGnome> 有终端，还要那软件干嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: E E
<iGnome> cfy: 还不睡觉啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 先断网，再睡觉。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: +1
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 比如你敲linux它居然出来了linux32和linux64,我晕啊
<iGnome> lol
<wmpotato> iGnome: 很多时候不需要开终端，gmrun就有用了
<cfy> 再说我们大学生一向是睡得最晚的一批人。。。。。
<cfy> wmpotato: 终端必须开
<wzlxx> iGnome, 终端里运行软件有时候有一些信息
<pocoyo> cfy: 可以统计一下 光棍出现的频率  看看现在的社会究竟病态到啥程度
<iGnome> 没觉得有需要单独打软件名运行的。通常都会代一堆参数的时候，就用终端啊。
<srdgame> Guake
<wmpotato> wzlxx: 额... $PATH下有这两个东东...
<edison0354> cfy: 终于撵人了
<srdgame> Guake 是一个易于使用的
<srdgame> 基于 fps 游戏终端的终端
<edison0354> cfy: 俺下了，88
<cfy> pocoyo: @_@,
<cfy> edison0354: 88
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 就是啊
<cfy> iGnome: E_E
<srdgame> 最快捷的終端了
<wmpotato> cfy: 我想看个电影了，不能为它单独开个终端吧...
<srdgame> 快捷鍵F12
<iGnome> srdgame: 大放厥词吧。
<cfy> wmpotato: C-l c
<cfy> wmpotato: screen
<wmpotato> cfy: 我没有screen
<cfy> wmpotato: just install it
<srdgame> iGnome: :-) 大家都得說自己喜歡的是最好的吧
<cfy> rox
<wmpotato> cfy: 那将又是一番折腾了...
<wzlxx> 终端里运行的程序有时候一些信息是难免的
<srdgame> iGnome: 你也給一個？
<cfy> wmpotato: 不折腾。。。。。效率至上
<iGnome> srdgame: 你说的，我用过。我说的，你没用过。这结果不就显而易见了嘛。 :D
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 你有这个问题吗？
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 就是那个补全的问题
<wmpotato> wzlxx: 有，估计是只要$PATH下有的命令，它都拿来补全了....
<srdgame> iGnome: 唉～ 既然相信自己用的好，就拿來給大家分享下唄
<iGnome> srdgame: 搜索无限的xterm，应该可以找到。
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 有一些都是没有法运行的命令
<wmpotato> Jwm + xterm + firefox + mpd(mpc + ncmpcpp) + vim
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 很多没有窗口的
<cfy> iGnome: 还不睡阿。。。。。崽崽睡了吧
<cfy> forexpz
<iGnome> 还在看动画
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 不乖阿。。。。。
<wmpotato> wzlxx: 很多命令是需要在终端下运行的，gmrun没过滤掉吧，估计很难做
<iGnome> 本来就是夜猫子
<lainme> 这么晚了还看动画
<cfy> 这么晚了。。。。明天还要不要上课了!
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 嗯
<wzlxx> wmpotato, 还是不智能
<cfy> iGnome: 老师会找你的。。。。上课睡觉。。。。
<iGnome> nnnd 幼儿园，想什么时候去都可以。
<cfy> @_@
<srdgame> iGnome: 就是默認已經安裝上的xterm?
<cfy> 哦。。。。幼儿园阿。。。。
<cfy> 那做游戏的时候睡着也不好
<wzlxx> xterm
<lainme> srdgame: 是的
<iGnome> srdgame: 是啊。你要能调教好它而已。
<wmpotato> rxvt和默认的xterm比的优点在哪？
<wzlxx> iGnome, 用xterm干什么？
<wzlxx> iGnome, 有什么妙用？
<iGnome> 俄。我找下，给你们看算了
<lainme> iGnome: 不如直接放配置？
<wmpotato> iGnome: 对啊，配置放出来看看...
<ofan> rxvt扩展性好
<wmpotato> ofan: 说来听听..
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=252130&start=15 19 楼
<ofan> wmpotato: 可以用perl扩展，比如按Ctrl+鼠标右键有些功能就可以选
<ofan> wmpotato: 支持tab,daemon模式
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 最简单的fvwm配置
<wzlxx> 成成
<wzlxx> iGnome, 这是嘛？
<iGnome> 每次执行，按照不同的背景颜色，在屏幕4角出现的xterm
<iGnome> 拉，不说了。估计你们看不懂。
<wmpotato> ofan: 看来是个好东西... 不过不会perl ...冏
<ofan> wmpotato: 我也不会
<maonx> I am using zsh ,but fcitx only english
<wzlxx> 哦，知道了
<wzlxx> 还是xterm顺手
<wzlxx> 嘿嘿
<hceasy> 大家好
<tenzu> hceasy: 再见
<wzlxx> 俺装系统的时候代的，所以就没有换。。
<ofan> 以前用arch就用urxvt
<srdgame> 唉～不親民
<haohao> wzlxx, byobu也不错哦！
<ofan> xterm都没怎么用过
<hceasy> 大家好
<RavenChan> xterm慢
<wzlxx> haohao, 没听过，呵呵，俺用的东西少一点
<wzlxx> RavenChan, xterm不缦
<haohao> 很好用的一个终端
<iGnome> roylez: 有人说你的xterm慢。 出来pk
<iGnome> lol
<RavenChan> wzlxx: xterm没有输出缓冲
<haohao> 10.04自带
<hceasy> 就水牛可以匹配这个词?
 * RavenChan urxvt最高
<iGnome> 还没tab
<wzlxx> RavenChan, 不知道，没用过
<wzlxx> RavenChan, 没有用过的功能
<pocoyo> hceasy: 把你加白名单了。
<hceasy> 白名单?
<cfy> iGnome: perl推销咋样了？
<wmpotato> 我在JWM里配置exec: xterm Drcom 然后用快捷键可以直接联网，urxvt就不行，所以就没用rxvt了...
<iGnome> 两名武装劫匪闯进了Harford县的一家GameStop商店，劫走了四箱《使命召唤：黑色行动》拷贝，以及现金和游戏系统。
<iGnome> nnnnd
<lubcat> ...........
<ofan> wmpotato: .....  没什么可说的了
<haohao> 好象现在python搞得不错，ubuntu下不少软件是用python开发的
<wmpotato> 两个2货....
<hceasy> 。。。。
<wmpotato> ofan: 呵呵...
<lubcat> 觉~~去
<wmpotato> ofan: 不知道什么原因，求解释.
<ofan> wmpotato: 我也不知道
<ofan> wmpotato: 没用过jwm
<pocoyo> !bot | hceasy
<lubotu2> hceasy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wmpotato> ofan: ...
<ofan> 看qt去
<pocoyo> hceasy: 这个测掉线。
<hceasy> 他们还在忽悠。。。。
<hceasy> 不明白
<ofan> ubuntu的ibus是什么时候启动的？
<hceasy> 今晚看资料去
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/122641
<hceasy> !bot pocoyo
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你可以写 !bot | hceasy
<pocoyo> hceasy: 手机打不出来 | 的话 就直接 !bot
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 哪个是能聊天的机器人?
<flyhaze> !ibot
<flyhaze> !linux
<lubotu2> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<flyhaze> !core
<flyhaze> !suse
<lubotu2> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<hceasy> ! 水牛
<hceasy> !水牛
<pocoyo> hceasy: flyhaze 别弄了 一会会死人的
<hceasy> 哈哈 好玩
<hceasy> 今晚看资料去
<flyhaze> 呵呵 这个为啥会死掉啊
<flyhaze> 这个也用不了多少负载啊？
<hceasy> !gentoo
<lubotu2> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<pocoyo> flyhaze: 影响别人。
<hceasy> !google
<lubotu2> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<flyhaze> 哦，好的
<hceasy> 跟他私聊去
<pocoyo> !irc | flyhaze
<lubotu2> flyhaze: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<maonx> 我在用zsh 但是fcitx打不了中文了 在zshrc中也加入了fcitx的设置??  Help
<pocoyo> maonx: kill 再从新开？
<maonx> pocoyo: not work
<pocoyo> maonx: 无法 :(
<ofan> maonx: 用ibus
<maonx> ofan: ...
<srdgame> 請教，有沒有終端能夠批量運行終端程序，我現在是手動開三個終端，然後手動去挨個運行
<srdgame> 當然我還需要能夠隨時查看每個終端的輸出
<ofan> srdgame: 用screen或tmux
 * JuncoJet slaps ofan around a bit with a large trout
<srdgame> ofan: 剛看到一個叫　　Terminator的
<wenstream> gnome-terminal -e选项
<iGnome> srdgame: 多了。还有roxterm
<iGnome> 折腾term。。
<srdgame> iGnome: 給舉薦一個親民的。
<iGnome> xiterm
<t502> i字头的都是大神吧
<iGnome> 实话，用gnome首选gnome-terminal。其他的wm，用xterm
<ofan> t502: o字开头的也是
<t502> iou?
<caleb-> gnome-terminal--
<iGnome> nnnd 咋这么多i了
<caleb-> rxvt++
<iGnome> caleb-: 你evil的。当然不用。 lol
<iGnome> 俄。那至少也要urxvt阿
<iwork> - - ..我一直都用的i+
<iGnome> 你谁呢
<t502> 今天晚上大神聚会?
<iwork> 当初和ifvwm约定的一起用i+/.就一直用到现在.没变过..
<ofan> t502: 恩  一起跳大神
<iGnome> 大神都不聊天的。别想了
<iGnome> 胡说吧。 iwork
<iwork> - - ..我用iwork的时候你还不知道在哪了...
<t502> 大神也有聊天 欲
<iGnome> 猪。 那 ifvwm 就是我。
<ofan> 发现irssi有bug
<iwork> - - .. `
<pityonline> 我想申请个iFuck来着，不给通过……
<iwork> 你换名字的频率还真高啊
<ofan> pityonline: 用iphuck
<ofan> iPhuck
<pityonline> ofan: 早想到了，但没iFuck好
<iGnome> 可我没和谁约定过。。。。
<iwork> 假期的时候一起聊的时候.说好的一起用i+的.只不过后来我有点忙.只是偶尔上而已
<iwork> - - ..
<ofan> pityonline: 你取这么明显的肯定不通过
<pityonline> ofan: 正宗i系列，哈哈
<iwork> 当时一拍即合的人挺多的..
<iGnome> 。。
<iwork> - -
<ofan> 什么时候了
<iGnome> ï¼ ï¼ 
<iGnome> ～～
<roylez_> iGnome: 睡觉去吧
<ofan> ..
<pityonline> 撤了，大家聊好
<iwork> 不要睡觉啊.一会就是德艺双馨的苍老师的生日..
<iGnome>  ⡷⣸ ⡷⣸ ⡷⣸ ⡷⣸ ⡏⢱
<iGnome>  ⠇⠹ ⠇⠹ ⠇⠹ ⠇⠹ ⠧⠜
<ofan> 召唤了..'
<t502> ifvwm=ignome=ee?
<iGnome> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<roylez_> iGnome: ...
<roylez__> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 德艺双馨 ！
<iGnome> nnnd 双尾巴。
<ofan> 不喜欢苍井空
<iGnome> 强大的
<iwork> .......
<iGnome> 苍井空，有图片没
<ofan> 到处都有
<iwork> twitter上有..`
<iGnome> 你发一个先
<ofan> 还得google
<hata> irssi 就9个频道
<hata> 吗
<iGnome> 钻洞的，不要
<iwork> twitter上是近期的..从良之后的...
<hata> 好多i
<t502> 真的是空空的生    日?
<iwork> 真的.今天twitter上刚更新的..
<iGnome> 听他胡说的吧
<hata> iwork，ignome，ifan
<hata> 今天饭否生日
<iwork> - - ..我晕 ` `
<ofan> 哪有ifan
<hata> 乃
<ofan> 乃是什么意思
<hata> 奶
<ofan> 为何用乃？？
<iGnome> iPeipei: 佩佩朵
<ofan> 奶个球 阿  好好说话
<hata> 男人用乃，女人用奶
<ofan> 好像用繁体的地方比较喜欢用乃
<iiiii> 自看名字
<knownbad> 有吗？
<UU123> 大家有没有吃过假鸡蛋?
<ilazy> UU123: 吃过也不知道
<ilazy> UU123: 怎么区分？
<UU123> ilazy: 我买了全是假的
<ilazy> :-D双倍赔偿所。
<UU123> :-D我得找个 懂行的来证明嘎,如果是假的,这样我才好说话
<blueghost> UU123:) 有蛋黄吗
 * maonx Arch中不在作为依赖的包是不是可以删掉
<UU123> blueghost: 有蛋黄,能提起来,真鸡蛋是提不起来的:-D
<blueghost> maonx:) 可以。 问题是你确定不再被任何东西依赖了
<blueghost> UU123:) 哦， 蛋白呢。 有没有蛋壳
<maonx> blueghost: 哦 刚才我随便删了几个,那就算删了大不了已经只不过是重新安装而已了吧?
<UU123> blueghost: 和真鸡蛋没有区别,从外观上看,除了不能变成小鸡:-D
<blueghost> maonx:) 你说的话，少根筋 都 看不明白啊
<maonx> blueghost: 好像是打错了一点...
<blueghost> UU123:) 那你还埋怨什么
<UU123> blueghost: :-D因假鸡蛋而致病了...不舒服...就像三*奶粉一样
<maonx> blueghost: 哦 刚才我随便删了几个,那就算删了以后可能需要依赖的 大不了是重新安装而已了吧?
<blueghost> UU123:) 外观上已经没有区别了，在中国你还能要求什么
<blueghost> UU123:) 外观上已经没有区别了，在中国你还能要求什么呢
<cece> 光棍节将至，祝顺利脱光！！！
<UU123> blueghost: 呃........要崩溃了,,,,,活不下去了
<blueghost> UU123:) 要活下去，就不要较真了。
<UU123> blueghost: 呃.....那,健康方面的,容不得马虎
<blueghost> UU123:) 你要看开点。 不干不静， 吃了没病。 你自己洗手就好了
<iiiii> 这种蛋,吃下去会没病?
<iiiii> 1个两个应该没啥问题,多了就有问题了
<UU123> blueghost: 这么说,吃了用化学生成的假鸡蛋,就会没事?
<blueghost> UU123:) 有事也担着
<UU123> 多了就是记忆力减退,成了白痴了
<cece> 吃啥鸡蛋哦 都是激素
<UU123> blueghost: 怎么提,都进医院了
<blueghost> UU123:) 在中国，你还想有思想啊。
<blueghost> UU123:) 有思想进去的危险非常大。 白痴安全
<UU123> blueghost: 8-)  中国太危险了.........
<blueghost> UU123:) 党国 什么时候不是当我们 都是 没思想的人。
<blueghost> UU123:) 有思想 也 别露
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你太有思想了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你死的快了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我是白痴
<UU123> blueghost: 呃........你太有思想了
<blueghost> UU123:) 我是白痴
<gebjgd> blueghost: 茂名就出来你这么个明白人
<xmzgtx> 在中国？。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你还真想把我弄进去啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我很想
<blueghost> .....
<gebjgd> blueghost: 让你儿子变成孤儿
<blueghost> .....
<gebjgd> blueghost: 让你本来很不幸的人生变成更加的不幸
<iiiii> blueghost: 想来次越狱?
<gebjgd> blueghost: 越狱兲朝版
<blueghost> .....
<gebjgd> blueghost: foxriver变成草泥马戈壁
<iiiii> gebjgd: 兲 怎么打出来的?
<gebjgd> iiiii: 你猜
<iiiii> 靠,我也会打了,
<ilazy> 兲
<ilazy> gwu
<iiiii> 咋个念法?
<iiiii> 兲
<gebjgd> ilazy: ....
<iori> hi\
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pacman db 挂在到一个文件后，速度快了很多
<iori> hi
<iori> bb
<iori> ssssssssss
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 挂什么文件上？
<iori> bbbbbbbbbbb
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前挂在哪儿了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 之前就一个文件夹呀……里边一堆小文件…… /var/lib/pacman
<iori> Empathy  来消息后图标有问题，怎么修改主
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能快多少？
<alvin_rxg> lubotu2: bug 384105
<iiiii> kao,看了 兲 字的解释,还真NB
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 384105 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "QQ account disabled because of protocol error in Pidgin and Empathy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384105
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 测速了么
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 祝福我吧。 亚运会火炬将在茂名传递
<gebjgd> blueghost: 帝都人民笑而不语
 * blueghost 有想冲上去把 那火炬 熄灭 的冲动
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 试过了，如果默认的一堆文件的话，第一次加载 pacman，比较慢，至少5秒以上。挂载到一个文件之后，2秒内就出来结果了。
<blueghost> 所以 火炬在茂名传递时，决定不去凑热闹
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 尿尿阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pidgin 2.7.5 qq bug 貌似很多人都有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 其实 archlinux 是从 2.7.4 开始的。ubuntu 只是跳过 2.7.4直接上 2.7.5 了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) alvin_rxg 你们想想， 如果火炬中途灭了会怎么
<iiiii> blueghost: 你会被广大喉舌及爱国青年们 骂死的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 再点起来呗
<ilazy> :-D
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那样还有意义的吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里没问题阿
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 谁关心这个啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好友列表是全的？
<ilazy> iiiii: 不好意思。刚刚没看和天是一个读音
<UU123> blueghost: 在中国,我太崩溃了...................要求返回火星,地球太危险了,中国太危险了
<iiiii> ilazy: 谢谢,中国文字真是NB
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是
<blueghost> 再想想，如果 是被人蓄意灭的， 那个人会不会被 关起来。 是以什么罪行判的
<blueghost> UU123:) 别想那么多了。 你就当那是真的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: - -! 我这边试过了，删除 purple 都没用
<iiiii> 下半辈子都翻不了身
<ilazy> UU123: 返回。我倒
<blueghost> 是按 颠覆罪吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人品？
<ilazy> blueghost: 扰乱公共秩序吧
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我想不会那么简单
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这不，很多人都提交 bug 了
<UU123> ilazy: 哈哈,作为生活在地球上的国人,实在是很难承认,只好是火星人了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 最大可能是 颠覆国家罪
<iiiii> blueghost: 随便一个都够受
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ？
<ilazy> blueghost: 好吧。你坚持这样我也没办法
<gebjgd> 那我这里怎么没事？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我也看过 debug 的信息。它说那些服务器返回的QQ好友不在本地buddy list 里边…
<iiiii> 然后大量的宣传,NND,宣传啊,真TMD的伟大
<blueghost> 这里有广州的吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不用pidgin挂qq
<blueghost> 广州好像搞的很惨
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你还说ok？
<iiiii> pidgin可以QQ了?
<alvin_rxg> iiiii: use version 2.7.3
<knownbad> 有人用fakeraid装过10.04吗？
<iiiii> 偶一QQ就让偶输验证码
<blueghost> 怨声载道 的
<blueghost> 这里有广州的吗
<knownbad> 我过不了grub2.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: <alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好友列表是全的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你没说什么列表
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都在说 pidgin 的问题呀 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是，但是我这里没有那个问题
<blueghost> 有没有广州的，谈谈 亚运会是不是让你们很 兴奋， 很光荣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好友列表是全的，openq的不知道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: btw, 想优化一下 pacman，想重新整理它的依赖关系，然后在 更新的时候，边下载，边安装
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pidgin 用的就是 openq ..
<blueghost> 下一年， 中国有什么盛事吗???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以我说我这里pidgin别的没有问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为我不用openq
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 中国所谓的盛世，都是看人的……
<alvin_rxg> 别的没问题？……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是 盛世， 是盛事。 像 奥运， 世博， 亚运等
<iiiii> 哈哈,房价又升了噢,哈哈,物价又涨了噢,
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哦，我打错字了
<ilazy> blueghost: 我去吃饭了
<MengXingHun> openvpn 大家怎么配置的？
<iiiii> TMD终于赶上HK了噢,这些都是盛事
<ilazy> blueghost:  不然今晚要挂了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 中国什么 盛事 都一年 做了， 以后怎么办啊。 还有什么盛事可以办啊。 世界杯????
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 个人比较偏向僻静的地方，不喜人多
<blueghost> ilazy:) 等
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不是说个人。 是说中国
<iiiii> 明年不知道深圳怎么折腾大运会
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: face progect
<alvin_rxg> project
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还有什么盛事可以 提振 国人的精神啊
 * JuncoJet <blueghost> gebjgd:) 祝福我吧。 亚运会火炬将在茂名传递
<JuncoJet> 什么情况？
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 还没呢。 要在茂名传递
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 打算 把火炬灭了
<JuncoJet> 去吧我们会帮你烧纸的
<MengXingHun> openVPN 有用过的马？
<MengXingHun> 吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你吃饭吧， 不给你了
<JuncoJet> 最近VPN封杀厉害-。-、
<Maple> ..
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不管是国内还是国外，个人最关心的永远都是和他个人利益紧密关联的东西。世博、亚运 etc. 都无关个人，国家飞了一个神舟，管普通老百姓屁事
<JuncoJet> 佛都跳不过墙
<MengXingHun> 我是在 说正事.....有人用过吗？ 我不会配置..   -_-
<MengXingHun> 我使用OPENVPN 不是翻墙，是玩游戏而已。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但没有了盛事， ### 还靠什么 来 提振 人心啊
<JuncoJet> 佛都跳不过墙
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 靠个人生活质量的提高
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我关心的是 ### 怎么办
<JuncoJet> 。。。发错了
<MengXingHun>  JuncoJet:  都说了，是游戏。 不要老提 墙了。
<MengXingHun> -_-
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 它做好它的本职
<MengXingHun> 墙跟我没关系。
<blueghost> 60 国庆 过了， 奥运也开了， 亚运也开了， 世博也开了。 难不成 举办 世界杯???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 个人生活质量高了，人民也有钱了，### 可以获取更多的税收了。
<MengXingHun> blueghost 这些不好吗？
<blueghost> ### 不靠 这些东西， 他还靠什么
<alvin_rxg> 世界杯，笑话
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg  就你们两个在  扯淡....
<blueghost> MengXingHun:) 很好， 我是担心以后再没有好的了
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: yop
<MengXingHun> 就好比 两个 寡妇在哭诉。
<MengXingHun> ...
<blueghost> MengXingHun:) 我希望 奥运永远在中国办， 将 中国 作为 奥运的唯一举办地
<alvin_rxg> 我家滴～男人～～死得～～～～好惨哪～～～～～～
<blueghost> MengXingHun:) 每四年 中国就狂欢一次
<yimo> alvin_rxg: 为何？
<alvin_rxg> yimo: what 为何？
<MengXingHun> blueghost  这我不关心，我只关心军事，科技，天文。
<alvin_rxg> yimo: 刚进门，赶紧看 log。别瞎问
<JuncoJet> \jump
<JuncoJet> \part
<yimo> 本想继续看戏qq和360， 好像就这样成沉默了
<JuncoJet> 360注定输的
<blueghost> 我希望，任何 国际盛事， 不管什么 都固定在中国开。 一来，别的国家可以不用花钱， 中国还可以 拉动 GDP。 多好啊
<MengXingHun> 额...
<JuncoJet> 玩不过TX的…… 虽然靠着一群什么都不懂的小白，再投票和口水上得力
<blueghost> 年年，央视都可以大宣特宣。 中国人， 年年 感到兴奋。
<blueghost> 我们就真的非常幸福了
<MengXingHun> 本来就是。
<MengXingHun> 本来就是。 你不幸福，那是普通人。
<JuncoJet> -。-、再谈论这种话题 我要去弄个隐身衣则
<JuncoJet> 这里面会不会有间谍啥的？
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 有
<yimo> 为何要隐身
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 接头暗号是？
<yimo> 害怕是高估来自己的能力阿
<yimo> 还没有那么大的影响， 哈哈
<blueghost> 我非常幸福啊。 我是怕以后没的幸福了， 所以热切想知道 2011 年中国有什么 盛事举办， 让我继续幸福
<JuncoJet> 我怕遭遇360帮派的Hacker袭击
<MengXingHun> 这世界上 有人生来就知道抱怨，不知道去改变的人，也不知道去适应。 最终只会被人踩脚下。 作为我，不会可怜。
<blueghost> 党好，我好。 党是我们的父母。
<alvin_rxg> 360hacker 会攻击 linux?
<blueghost> 要听党妈妈的话
<yimo> No, 他们会无视你
<MengXingHun> 就是一个只会唠叨的寡妇而已。
<JuncoJet> 接头暗号： 窗前明月光、疑是地上霜、举头望明月。。。下一句
<alvin_rxg> 低头思女人
<blueghost> 我只希望 中国有更大的 盛事， 让我这个普通人继续亢奋
<MengXingHun> ....
<JuncoJet> alvin_rxg: 会的，他们会用各种Windows上的手段扫描我
<yimo> 我希望中国被殖民， 这样有利于迅速的发展
<MengXingHun> 病入膏肓了。
<JuncoJet> 包括IIS漏洞测试
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: nmap 先看看自己有哪些端口开着，能关的关了
<JuncoJet> iptable全部隐藏
 * blueghost 低头思 alvin_rxg 
<alvin_rxg> PORT     STATE SERVICE VERSION
<alvin_rxg> 23/tcp   open  hddtemp hddtemp hard drive info server
<alvin_rxg> 6600/tcp open  mpd     Music Player Daemon 0.15.0
<alvin_rxg> come on, 我 23 端口开了，来 telnet 吧
<JuncoJet> 好
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<blueghost> ilazy:) 在吗
<JuncoJet> 貌似有隐形衣……
<blueghost> ilazy:) 想看我改颜色的吗
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: 就 isp 的外套而已：188-195-217-86
<blueghost> ilazy:) 出来
<JuncoJet> 改啥颜色？
<blueghost> ilazy:) 出来
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 这是我 和 ilazy 的秘密。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 出来
<blueghost> ilazy:) 别吃饭了
<yimo> 现在才吃饭
<yimo> 宿食阿
<pityonline> 见过这么无聊的吗？这点儿了还跑一趟irc……
<cosnis> 有人么?
<yimo> 有
<knownbad> 没
<Maple> 没有
<yimo> 现在的网络很少能自由说话的地方来， 这里还是一块
<blueghost> ilazy:) 出来
<blueghost> ilazy:) 出来
<Maple> 洗洗睡了 大家。。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 出来
<cosnis> = =!! 谁架过 jabberd 服务器的?
<MengXingHun> cosnis google
<yimo> 架过， 没玩几天
<cosnis> 我在 arch 上 直接安装了 jabberd2 的  已经装好 并能启动 但是无法创建用户
<yimo> 还是少折腾来
 * blueghost 对着大声公大喊， " ilazy 出来， 找你"
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么了
<cosnis> = = 囧... 这里真的成咧传说中的水区咧
<blueghost> ilazy:) http://imagebin.ca/img/LKq8Tk.png
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你不是要看 改颜色的吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 呃。这还差不多。
<blueghost> 好了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你继续吃饭吧
<ilazy> blueghost: 吃回了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 哦。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你是不是会 qt4 的
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你在哪
<ilazy> blueghost: 我是不会的。
<blueghost> 我忘了谁说会的
<ilazy> blueghost: 问在哪里做啥子
<blueghost> ilazy:) 怎么现在吃翻。 alvin_rxg 是 我这边凌晨 2 点 吃饭
<blueghost> ilazy:)  gebjgd 奇怪， 重来没见他说吃饭
<ilazy> blueghost: 他开了仙人模式
<blueghost> ilazy:) 哦， 你还没说你是哪的
<blueghost> roylez:) 你会 qt4 是吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 你哪里的嘛
<ilazy> blueghost: 打雷了呢。我说了我不会了啊
<randy_> 还有活人在吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) .... 你不知道?? gebjgd 都说几遍了， 他担心 网警 不知道我在哪
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我是问， 你是不是不在国内
<blueghost> roylez:) 我是问你， 会不会 qt4
<ilazy> blueghost: 你不是会查ip么。还用我说哦。XD
<randy_> 有人会 c 的动态库吗？
<blueghost> ilazy:) ..... 说在哪不就行了吗
<blueghost> randy_:) 有什么问题
<blueghost> roylez:) 会不会 qt4
<blueghost> randy_:) 有什么问题
<blueghost> ilazy:) roylez <== 也是你 ??
<randy_> blueghost, 我在想头文件有什么用？
<ilazy> blueghost: 不是啊。我就是我自己。我的id都有lazy
<blueghost> randy_:) 没有 头文件， 编译时不知道 动态库中 函数声明。
<randy_> blueghost, 不会啊，我试过，正常使用
<blueghost> randy_:) 如果调用了，会提示你 函数没声明
<blueghost> randy_:) 你是什么调用的
<randy_> blueghost, 我是用dlopen的，成功
<blueghost> randy_:) 这个 可以不要 也可以。 我是说头文件是这样用的。
<blueghost> randy_:) 这个 不要 也可以。 我是说头文件是这样用的。
<randy_> blueghost, 还有我们的wiki,中关于a.out问题
<ilazy> 我恨雷雨天
<blueghost> randy_:) 你是 通过 dlopen 获得 函数指针， 然后调用的吧。
<blueghost> randy_:) a.out 什么问题
<randy_> blueghost, 是这样的，a.out是过时的
<blueghost> randy_:) 哦
<blueghost> randy_:) 然后呢
<blueghost> elf?
<randy_> blueghost, 还有只在x86中应用amd64不行
<randy_> blueghost, 现在gcc是生成ELF格式
<blueghost> randy_:) 在 amd64 中要 重编译的吧。
<blueghost> randy_:) 或者有个32位的库
<randy_> blueghost, 兼容是不成问题的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 解答一下
<blueghost> randy_:) 那什么问题
<alvin_rxg> 我不懂
<blueghost> 你的意思是， 在 x86 中可以运行，在 amd64 不能???
<randy_> blueghost, 我是想确认一下，然后更改
<blueghost> 还有只在x86中应用amd64不行
<blueghost> 这个我不明白
<randy_> blueghost, 可以是可以，但是gcc现在是不会生成a.out文件
<blueghost> 然后呢
<alvin_rxg> better learn much harder chinese...
<blueghost> randy_:) 你一定要 a.out 格式吗
<randy_> blueghost, 我不要
<randy_> blueghost, 是为了纠正wiki
<blueghost> randy_:) 那还有什么问题
<blueghost> randy_:) 哦
<blueghost> randy_:) 你给那个 wiki 看看
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 弦子 - 舍不得
<kdlijian> 请问我的console不记得什么时候没声音了，怎么开启？
<kdlijian> xterm也没有
<blueghost> randy_:) 我不知道你想 纠正哪个问题??? 动态库的头文件？？现在 gcc 生成的 elf 的问题??
<randy_> blueghost, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Compiling_C&variant=zh-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Compiling C - Ubuntu中文
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: so, better be a noob here. xD
<randy_> blueghost, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Gcchowto&variant=zh-cn 都有提过a.out
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gcchowto - Ubuntu中文
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 说中文， 英文我都看不懂了，还弄德文
<alvin_rxg> xD
<hata> noob
<hata> 我看到关键词了
<blueghost> randy_:) 你编译一个文件看看， 不加 -o 参数。默认就是 a.out。 但不是说a.out 的格式不是 elf
<blueghost> randy_:) 你编译一个文件看看， 不加 -o 参数。默认就是 a.out。 但不是说a.out 的格式就不是 elf
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么看编译后的格式是否 elf
<JuncoJet> out是中间文件
<randy_> blueghost, 不会的，是.o 目标文件
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: file abc.out
<JuncoJet> 链接文件
<JuncoJet> o是动态库
<blueghost> randy_:) ... 你是编译库文件???
<JuncoJet> Android系统竟然程序都是Java的，一开始我还以为是C的呢
<blueghost> randy_:) 那 wiki 是编译执行文件啊
<blueghost> 我看完先
<JuncoJet> 不过 底层的东西提供NDK  确实可以C+Java编程
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: 不是吧？
<blueghost> randy_:) 我还以为说输出文件是 a.out
<JuncoJet> Android SDK是 Java的
<alvin_rxg> 效率多低啊……为什么不在这种微型机器上进行下代码优化呢？
<randy_> blueghost, 我现在生成了a.out,可是是ELF文件头
<blueghost> randy_:) 哦
<blueghost> randy_:) 我放弃了，问别人
<blueghost> 我用 qt4 都习惯了。 反倒忘了怎么编译动态库了
<blueghost> 用 qt4 都不知道后台是怎么编译的了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 程序员都专精于一个方面，同时“了解”别的领域……
<randy_> blueghost, 我在想是我理解错了，a.out格式与a.out文件不同，a.out格式我是从一本关于linux内核解析的书中知道的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我被 qmake 宠坏了。 我现在都不关心 实际 编译选项了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<blueghost> randy_:)
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - I Pray
<JuncoJet> out是中间文件
<blueghost> randy_:) 我说的， 生成的那个 a.out 不一定 就不是 elf的。 我说的是编译 执行文件， 默认就是 a.out 文件
<JuncoJet> 也可以算是是链接文件
<blueghost> randy_:) a.out 的名字应该是沿用以前的名字， 格式应该是变了
<randy_> blueghost, 但是我不确定是不是这样的
<JuncoJet> out不能直接被执行的
<randy_> blueghost, 您英语如何，一起去问gcc 吧
<blueghost> randy_:) 我也不确定， 最好你再问 高手。 别让我误人子弟
<JuncoJet> 要link的吧？ （是link 还是rc？）
<blueghost> randy_:) 你问 alvin_rxg 我英语有多好
<alvin_rxg> randy_: blueghost 英语很好，专业英语8级
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 他说是 a.out， 在那 wiki 提到的a.out 是 不加 -o 参数 默认输出的执行文件的名字
<randy_> blueghost, 很好，一起去问gcc的irc吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 想害我啊
<alvin_rxg> xD
<JuncoJet> wiki 好像我也看过那样的 说明
<blueghost> randy_:) 别听他的， 普通的 man 我都看不下来
<JuncoJet> -o参数 是链接的意思？
<JuncoJet> -o  out?
<randy_> JuncoJet, 输出文件名
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) -o 参数 是指定 执行文件的名字
<JuncoJet> \join #gcc
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 如果不加 -o ，执行文件 默认的不是 a.out 这个名字吗
<blueghost> gcc hello.cpp
<blueghost> ===> a.out
<JuncoJet> 肯定不是一个文件名的事，应该不是一样的
<blueghost> gcc -o hello hello.cpp ==> hello
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 我也不清楚， 只是看那 wiki ，提到 a.out 字样的，是说默认的输出名字
<JuncoJet> I'm in #gcc channel now
<JuncoJet> what should I do?
<blueghost> 编译器通过检查命令行中指定的文件的后缀名可识别其为 C 源代码文件。GCC 默认的动作：编译源代码文件生成对象文件(object file)，链接对象文件得到可执行程序，删除对象文件。由于命令行中未指定可执行程序的文件名，编译器采用默认的 a.out。在命令行中输入程序名可使其执行并显示结果：
<JuncoJet> 随便找个helloworld编译下
<JuncoJet> 编译出来的 Hex或者MD5下撒
<blueghost> $ gcc -Wall helloubuntu.c
<JuncoJet> 个人感觉完全不是一样的东西，估计文件大小都不一样
<blueghost> 生成的就是 a.out 可执行文字
<blueghost> 生成的就是 a.out 可执行程序
<JuncoJet> -o参数后 是给外部链接使用的 比如nasm给gcc编译
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 那个是 -c
<randy_> JuncoJet, 我已经上去了
<blueghost> 不是 -o
<JuncoJet> 是么？ 我记错了？
<randy_> JuncoJet, 那里没人啊
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 你看那个wiki， randy_ 给了地址了啊
<blueghost> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Compiling_C&variant=zh-cn
<randy_> blueghost, 就是那里
<^k^> ⇪ title: Compiling C - Ubuntu中文
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 我想 你也被 ide 给宠坏了
<JuncoJet> -。-、
<randy_> blueghost, 要去gcc的网上找
<randy_> 我用eclipse,功能像vim一样，不像ide
<blueghost> 用 ide等，都容易忘记 实际的编译 参数了。 我就是 用 qt4， 基本就不关心 那些参数了。
<JuncoJet> 我用记事本-。-、 表示不给压力……
<randy_> 不过qt4在gnome上很麻烦的
<JuncoJet> Ubuntu里 有没好点的文本编辑器啊？ 像EmEditor就给力了
<randy_> JuncoJet, 算您狠，不过我以前是用vim的
<JuncoJet> vim不习惯，
<blueghost> randy_:) 不麻烦。
<randy_> vim的操作很容易忘记
<randy_> blueghost, google earth 至今不正常
<blueghost> randy_:) 基本上我都没用到 qt4 以外的库。 所以 装了 qt4-dev 后，就没任何依赖问题
<blueghost> earth 是 qt4 还是 qt3 的
<blueghost> earth 是 中文不行吗
<randy_> 我安装了qt4 ide了
<blueghost> earth 是 中文不行吗
<randy_> 还有我是amd64的
<blueghost> earth 怎么不正常。 我只用过一两次
<randy_> 几个qt程序总是有问题,earth是乱码
<blueghost> earth好像有 qt4 版本了吧。 我用的时候还是 qt3的。
<blueghost> randy_:) 那就是 编码的问题。 qt4 是有这个问题
<JuncoJet> 听说 再过几年国内要封杀谷歌的map服务了
<JuncoJet> Googlemap没了  Google其他服务也没了……
<blueghost> randy_:) 是从 源码编译吗， 如果是就简单了， 加个语句就好
<JuncoJet> Android手机国内的发展真的 狠迷惘咯
<blueghost> randy_:) 如果不是，那就不知道了。
<blueghost> randy_:) 提交 bug 给 google ， 我猜想应该是 utf8 的问题。
<randy_> blueghost, google earth 有源代码吗？反正除了amule,smplayer我是不用c++程序的
<blueghost> randy_:) 我不知道， 只是知道 qt4 如果出现问题怎么办
<blueghost> QTextCodec::setCodecForCStrings(QTextCodec::codecForName ("utf-8"));
<blueghost> 加这个语句就好。
<blueghost> 应该可以在运行时弄编码的，不过不知道怎么做就是了
<blueghost> 这个语句是将应用程序的环境 设为 utf8。就不会乱码了。
<blueghost> 乱码是因为 他还是 ascii 的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的项目有人要加入了
<blueghost> randy_:) 你用 C?
<randy_> blueghost, 是的，我还会vb.net
<blueghost> 哦
<chengjiangtao> 在吗
<chengjiangtao> 有美眉吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 英国人？
<yimo> 这么晚了， 找美眉干吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么英国人
<chengjiangtao> 不是
<chengjiangtao> 这是中国人的房间
<yimo> 原来这里这么多的夜猫子
<chengjiangtao> 有英国美眉吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么英国人
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 加入你项目的人
<chengjiangtao> 不懂
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 用 QQ 的英国人???
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似已经是项目成员了
<alvin_rxg> ... qq ...
<chengjiangtao> 不懂什么是QQ吗？
<chengjiangtao> QQ是中国的MSN
<yimo> 晕， 讨论这么幼稚的问题阿
<chengjiangtao> 大家说雨林木风上面怎么做网站呀
<chengjiangtao> 。
<chengjiangtao> 你说个成熟点的话题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有人 欺负你
<alvin_rxg> ...
<chengjiangtao> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<chengjiangtao> ，
<chengjiangtao> 。。
<blueghost> 再来
<chengjiangtao> ，，，，，，，
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 我鼓励你
<chengjiangtao> 。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 快点
<chengjiangtao> ，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，
<chengjiangtao> ，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，
<chengjiangtao> ，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，
<^k^> chengjiangtao:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> 来了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ^k^ 还真尽心尽力的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哎
<chengjiangtao> 。
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: 第3次是15分钟了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gebjgd 怎么了， 被 老婆 修理吗? 嫌他爱电脑胜过爱自己？？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<chengjiangtao> 这里不能灌水吗
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 可以， 但不能刷频
<chengjiangtao> 哦
<blueghost> 我来这里的唯一目的就是灌水
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好了， 不灌了。 我去忙了
<chengjiangtao> 这房间主要功能是干嘛的
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 有 ubuntu 的问题就问， 别人有 ubuntu 的问题，你就回答。 都没有的话就灌水
<chengjiangtao> 哦
 * blueghost 不知为何， 不灌点水， 都没心情 做事情了
<chengjiangtao> 那你用的是哪个版本的UBUNTU
<chengjiangtao> 那个动网先锋的论坛可不可以装在UBUNTU上面
<blueghost> 10.10
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 做服务器????
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 回答他的问题
<chengjiangtao> 是呀
<chengjiangtao> 就是做一个论坛
<chengjiangtao> 装在电脑上面
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 你最好早点来。
<alvin_rxg> - -! 不整服务器，你倒要在个人电脑上整论坛？
<chengjiangtao> 几点来
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 神更半夜的， 鬼理你
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 你自己想。
<chengjiangtao> 服务器怎么整
<chengjiangtao> 白天我用XP的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 来了个比我还水的
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: 去租别人的服务器，或者买 vps，或者自己整个公网IP，自个儿家里开
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 下个 phpbb
<chengjiangtao> 我就是想在家里开，但我用的是拨号上网有一个路由器
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是 phpBB 吗
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 想折腾什么？快速搞的话，直接5d6d。orz
<chengjiangtao> 花生壳吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你是哪里的
<chengjiangtao> 浙江的
<chengjiangtao> 你们呢
<ilazy> blueghost: XD
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 没问你。 我问 ilazy
<ilazy> :-D
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你是哪里的。 快说
<chengjiangtao> 你是哪里的，快说
<chengjiangtao> 我想搞个行业大家说可不可行呀
<blueghost> 什么行业
<chengjiangtao> 收购主机做成傻瓜型的服务器在淘宝上卖
<chengjiangtao> 装上动网先锋和网页模板直接可以开服的那种
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 有想法就去做。 我说不可行， 你就不做吗？做什么不要问
<chengjiangtao> 我不会做啊
<chengjiangtao> 技术不过关
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 可以 征求一下 怎么做，但不要问 该不该做。
<chengjiangtao> 说的有道理
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 有想法就去实现， 不懂，学。
<chengjiangtao> 怎么学
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: ptyhon -m SimpleHTTPServer  先开个 http服务器吧
<blueghost> 我不懂， 我不好这个
<chengjiangtao> 发个教程给我
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 怎么学。看wiki所
<alvin_rxg> 屁个教程
<chengjiangtao> WIKI所在哪里
<alvin_rxg> 我要打击一下他，他想太简单了……
<ilazy> alvin_rxg: orz 是python 另外版本的问题可能会运行不起。我这里要python2
<alvin_rxg> ilazy: 那就 python2 咯
<ilazy> al
<ilazy> alvin_rxg: Python 3.1.2 说是找不模块。XD
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 干嘛要打击他啊
<chengjiangtao> ：D我是小白，你打击也没用。伤不了我
<blueghost> ....
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 怎么学。你上论坛，看到右上有个wiki你就点。把做个几回你就脱离小白了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 最简单的，自己的 linux 系统会管理么？如何分配空间，如何调虚拟机，要搭建怎么样的系统……
<ilazy> 我倒。这主题不是有么。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 当然，如果他要用 windows server，那另说
<chengjiangtao> 最简单的我只会装YLMF OS
<chengjiangtao> 刚学会就找到这里了
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 硬盘吗XD
<ilazy> 硬盘安装么
<Yifan2020123> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<^k^> Yifan2020123:say 大家好 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<chengjiangtao> 硬盘
<Yifan2020123> ÔõôÓÃutf8?
<^k^> Yifan2020123:say 怎么用utf8? in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Yifan2020123> ÈçºÎÓÃ?
<^k^> Yifan2020123:say 如何用? in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<ilazy> Yifan2020123: ？？？
<chengjiangtao> 哪国人
<ilazy> 不会你也用手机上irc么
<Yifan2020123> i can't see utf8
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 人是要自己长大的，路是要自己走的。 都是 跌跌撞撞 的。 撞了南墙自然就会回头。 谁又能担保南墙不会被自己的坚持推到呢
<Yifan2020123> help me?
<randy_> chengjiangtao,先考虑换系统，起点要好。还有多google
<chengjiangtao> 推荐个好的系统
<randy_> Yifan2020123, 系统是什么？
<ilazy> Yifan2020123: what's the problem
<Yifan2020123> how can use mirc in utf8?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那总不能基础都不去学，直接去干大项目吧？
<chengjiangtao> 我是XP下安装YLMF OS
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 问题是你要 学。 别人帮不了你很多的
<ilazy> Yifan2020123: what client do you use
<alvin_rxg> omg. wubi...
<randy_> Yifan2020123, 如果有google拼音就行了
<ilazy> ...
<Yifan2020123> windows server 2003
<ilazy> mirc...orz
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 像 alvin_rxg 说的， 你要先有基础
<randy_> Yifan2020123, 是用xchat的话，请确认编码配置和输入法
<chengjiangtao> 基础我英语不好
<alvin_rxg> randy_: 他都说了 mirc...
<blueghost> chengjiangtao:) 英语不好不是接口。 学
<blueghost> 有问题 找 alvin_rxg
<Yifan2020123> use xchat?
<ilazy> Yifan2020123: i'm so sorry. i use pidgin. i don't know mirc
<Yifan2020123> ok
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你太年轻了。 mirc 都不知道
<Yifan2020123> ok i get the pidgin now
<chengjiangtao> mirc
<ilazy> Yifan2020123: pidgin is ok. or just use opera
<alvin_rxg> Yifan2020123: inside Preference(or settings), there's must be one for charset
<randy_> Yifan2020123, 用xchat
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似说别人， 不会说自己， 我英语也不好
<ilazy> randy_: 别人在win
<chengjiangtao> 平果用的是MARC吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 我确实不知道。没用过啊
<Yifan2020123> ok,wait me
<randy_> ilazy, xchat是跨平台的
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你不知道 mirc??? 你 90 后的??
<ilazy> randy_: 。。
<ilazy> blueghost: 你知道格老秀斯吗？
<chengjiangtao> 我是八零的也刚知道。
<randy_> blueghost, mirc是什么，90的
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: apple => mac os...
<ilazy> blueghost: 我知道有mirc，但是不知道怎么操作设定char
<chengjiangtao> 苹果装的那个呀
<blueghost> ilazy:) 最出名的就是 mirc。最初 上 irc 的就是 mirc。 后来 firebot， 也是 mirc 加机器人。 windows 基本就是mirc 的天下
<ilazy> blueghost: 谢谢分享
<blueghost> ilazy:) 不用。
<cece> 今天遇到粉嫩的90后小妹妹报考研究生
<randy_> chengjiangtao, 新手指南和速配看了没
<blueghost> cece:) 兴奋了???
<chengjiangtao> 没呢
<randy_> cece, 那是御姐了
<chengjiangtao> 这里还有美眉呀
<cece> blueghost: 兴奋不起来，和我老婆差不多
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我怀念 mirc 啊。 承载着我最初上网的记忆啊
<cece> randy_: 你御还可以，我犯罪
<blueghost> ilazy:) 说起 mirc 我又想起以前哪段日子了
<ilazy> blueghost: 行了。说不定还能想起初恋呢
<blueghost> ilazy:) 那倒没有
<cece> mirc以前就是个淫乱的地方
<Yifan2020123>  <alvin_rxg> Yifan2020123: inside Preference(or settings), there's must be one for charset  ----> thanks
<randy_> chengjiangtao, 我在这里半年了，还不知道有美女
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我买了 一对鹦鹉 给儿子了
<chengjiangtao> 哈哈，我记得98  WIN ME  2000
<randy_> cece, 我不控御姐
<chengjiangtao> 最早上网从联众和网易聊天室开始
<randy_> 我用过win95,win95o2
<blueghost> cece:) 263 以前不是的， 现在没人上了，越来越淫荡了
<ilazy> blueghost: 你教它说话所。比如，我系萝莉控之类的
<cece> randy_: 现在90后都被摧残的不成人样了，推荐你控姐
<Yifan2020123> i am install the gaim now
<randy_> 163是我的当年上网方式
<ilazy> Yifan2020123: good luck.
<blueghost> randy_:) 你很老了
<ilazy> Yifan2020123: 怡帆么？
<cece> blueghost: 我记得很清楚当时郑州是商都IRC，一上来就是18CM，2小时 求地址
<chengjiangtao> 还有碧海银沙
<randy_> cece, 不过我还小，可以不用考虑
<blueghost> cece:) :-)， 现在上 263 #北京， 一样
<randy_> blueghost, 高二而已
<cece> randy_: 怕你来不及
<randy_> cece, 只好希望以后多赚钱，就不用担心了
<cece> randy_: 这里已经有人通过姐弟解决了，你也有前途
<chengjiangtao> 你们是哪里的呀
<cece> gebjgd: ！
<cece> randy_: 不过你高二不再国内了？
<randy_> cece, 国内?是什么意思？
<gebjgd> cece: 干吗？
<cece> gebjgd: :-)
<cece> randy_: 在国外么？
<randy_> cece, 看我ip,这会有什么问题？
<randy_> 现在希望我的保送能成功，这样还可以轻松一段
<cece> randy_: 保哪
<randy_> cece, 还没有资格呢，有了再说
<cece> randy_: 奥赛？
<chengjiangtao> TW室的人很多怎么都不说话
<cece> tw 也都是自己人
<randy_> cece, 不是，我对数学不敏感，是创新大赛
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 你想搞那个项目，还是 得从基础搞起。违约可不是好事。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 被 老婆修理完了??
<chengjiangtao> 我想需求量应很大
<chengjiangtao> 工作量也大的
<randy_> cece, 我这回是在linux下的项目
<cece> gebjgd: 原来你去交公粮了
<gebjgd> cece: 恩
<randy_> chengjiangtao, 您是像做服务器吗？
<gebjgd> cece: 一会儿还交
<cece> randy_: 我上高中那会内存还64M
<blueghost> randy_:) 什么项目， 保送到哪??? 动态库???
<chengjiangtao> 是的呀
<cece> gebjgd: 有的交就是好
<blueghost> cece:) 他还分两次
<randy_> blueghost, 不是动态库，是别的，我就怕专家看不懂~~~
<cece> blueghost: 他需要自己预热，否则。。。
<chengjiangtao> 做服务器用2003好还是有LINUX好
<blueghost> randy_:) 哦， 哪的专家???
<randy_> chengjiangtao, 当然linux
<blueghost> cece:) 他下去很久啦
<cece> randy_: 别指望专家看懂
<randy_> blueghost, 省城的
<chengjiangtao> 大网站都用LINUX吧
<Yifan2012> 用网页进来了
<blueghost> randy_:) 哦， 专家看不懂， 机会就大了
<Yifan2012> 呵呵
<randy_> 不过我觉得如果是linux不windows有竞争力
<randy_> chengjiangtao, 还有freebsd,soilar
<Yifan2012> freenode的webchat 有ext的风格
<Yifan2012> 不错不错
<blueghost> randy_:) 什么 创新啊， 程序 ???
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: :-D curl -v 网址
<chengjiangtao> WIN用户量大。
<cece> randy_: 把你项目拿来看看
<blueghost> 保送到哪???
<blueghost> 国外 ???
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: 服务器……
<blueghost> 和 gebjgd 做同学 ???
<randy_> blueghost, 只说一点点，是几个程序被我合并了，我只讨论编译问题
<chengjiangtao> 都是人才呀
<blueghost> randy_:) 哦。 创新了什么呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他写了个操作系统……
<blueghost> randy_:) 创新了什么， 还是 解决了什么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 厉害
<gebjgd> cece: 我又看了好几遍那个视频
<gebjgd> cece: 赞阿
<randy_> 这个在ubuntu论坛搜索创新大赛能看到我项目的原型，主要是解决了什么
<blueghost> randy_:) 做 linus 第二???
<Yifan2012> 啥视频，给个地址？
<cece> gebjgd: 所以我说你不看就是后悔么
<cece> Yifan2012: 你多大
<blueghost> randy_:) 哦
<Yifan2012> 我是开发下载软件的
<gebjgd> cece: 老婆问我，谁给的
<Yifan2012> 原来大家都是同行，幸会幸会
<Yifan2012> 我32
<gebjgd> cece: 我说国内一个流氓医生
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 你很老了
<Yifan2012> 嗯，一般老
<cece> gebjgd: 你老婆说，切，还不如我，然后你就开始交公粮了
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 三十的男人一朵花
<gebjgd> cece: 今天绝对交
<gebjgd> cece: 不交不行的
<Yifan2012> 我想做个irc client 支持发图片的，和QQ一样
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 女人三十烂茶渣
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你连女人都没有阿
<cece> gebjgd: 给你俩百年不遇的夫妻生活带来了涟漪阿
<gebjgd> blueghost: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> cece: 没，我天天交
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 我又收不到
<gebjgd> cece: 我很勤劳
<chengjiangtao> 再美的女人没有内涵也抵不了岁月的侵蚀
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你老婆肯定很肥， 你很瘦
<cece> Yifan2012: 把你邮箱私信，给你发
<gebjgd> blueghost: 错了
<Yifan2012> 支持图片的irc client才收得到
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我胖，她瘦
<gebjgd> blueghost: hiahiahia
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 搜索一下 苏刘溢
<blueghost> gebjgd 你太狠了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 一般吧
<chengjiangtao> 哪位有洋老婆，介绍个洋女朋友啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 没你狠阿
<gebjgd> blueghost: 老婆生了儿子就被你踢走了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) google 重置
<alvin_rxg> ...
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 问题 irc 都不支持啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 狗爪吧
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 只有你的支持。 难不成你也要让我也用你的????
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 迅雷公司的？
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 怎么实现的
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) DCC ???
<Yifan2012> 我不是迅雷的，呵呵
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) DCC ???
<chengjiangtao> 360
<Yifan2012> 很多IRC都支持视频了，支持图片应该不大
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 腾讯的？
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 是 DCC 吗
<Yifan2012> 在一家小公司
<Yifan2012> 用DCC不可能建立起完善的发图模块吧
<Yifan2012> 很有可能要用到ImageServerGroup
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 那你用什么， 不通过服务器传数据 ???
<blueghost> DCC 也不通过irc服务器啊
<Yifan2012> 要用集群才行吧
<Yifan2012> DCC是不通过服务器的
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 就是或的别人的 IP， 然后 直接 p2p??
<alvin_rxg> 我宁愿 irc 没图片
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 你想在这个窗口出图片，还是发给指定的人
<randy_> 据我所知,irc协议可以点对点，也可以非点对点
<chengjiangtao> IRC让我想起早163的CHAT
<Yifan2012> A用户将图片发到房间里，实际上是上传到服务器上。然后服务器分发给大家
<Yifan2012> QQ就是这个原理
<blueghost> randy_:) DCC就是点对点的
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 问题是，不支持 图片的客户端怎么办
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 一大堆二进制数据显示 ???
<randy_> 如果是在窗口出图片可以用特殊的语句标示，然后客户端解析
<chengjiangtao> XHAT 应支持发图的，＃kiss   狠狠的亲了你一口
<randy_> 不支持的就是一堆奇怪的代码
<cece> 比如:)
<Yifan2012> 不支持图片的用户看到的是一堆特殊图片标识
<Yifan2012> 是的
<Yifan2012> 就像现在的手机QQ用户
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 并且如果通过 irc 服务器的， 你就不怕 ^k^ 让你闭嘴???
<chengjiangtao> ＃dog 汪汪
<Yifan2012> 机器人也是由人来设定的
<Yifan2012> ^k^是bot吧
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 大家都用你的专门客户端，没问题， 如果发给指定人，也没问题， 获得ip，你们互相 p2p
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 这里的机器人不可能让你在这发一大堆毫无意义的符号啊
<Yifan2012> 你说的是ircd之间对联的情况
<Yifan2012> 通常在china,irc server相互间独立的多
<blueghost> Yifan2012:)  我说的是，我们这些 xchat 用户怎么显示你的数据啊。
<Yifan2012> xchat看到的肯定会是一段乱码了
<chengjiangtao> PICTURE:/home/chengjiangtao/.tencent/qq//AppData/file//{3CBDA473-8A23-06FF-D2AF-CB0529B1811F}.jpg
<gebjgd> 澄江套
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 就算你不在 #ubuntu-cn 中发图片。 用普通客户端的人， 也不会愿意接受一大堆乱码吧， 那是一种干扰啊。
<gebjgd> 承浆饕
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 除非你那个房间，非你程序的人不能进来
<cece> Yifan2012: 给你发了
<chengjiangtao> 在的
<gebjgd> 橙姜桃
<Yifan2012> cece,我收下
<gebjgd> 成江涛
<Yifan2012> 是的，这肯定要专门的irc client才行了
<chengjiangtao> 。。
<kdlijian> 有用awesome的兄弟吗？帮忙测个试
<gebjgd> 撑讲掏
<chengjiangtao> ——！
<gebjgd> 逞降套
<blueghost> Yifan2012:)  还必须要是专门的房间，非你专有客户端的人别进来。
<gebjgd> 承浆套
<chengjiangtao> -_-!!!!
<gebjgd> 最后一个比较贴切
<Yifan2012> 嗯，因为irc的协议里是不支持图片的
<gebjgd> 放液体的套子
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么显示ubuntu的采收了
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 也别在这里发， 你会被 flood，而且我也不希望看到满屏的乱码
<blueghost> ilazy:) 什么采收了
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 发吧
<Yifan2012> 还没开发出来
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 赞
<Yifan2012> 现在做的还是标准的irc client,还没有加入图片体系
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么显示ubuntu的彩蛋
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 开发出来也不要在这发， 会被 禁言 的
<Yifan2012> 我97年开始玩的irc，呵呵
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 想法很好
<chengjiangtao> PICTURE:/home/chengjiangtao/.tencent/qq//AppData/file//{5C22E350-FF70-8C0F-506D-6E4D1A2076FD}.gif
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么显示ubuntu的彩蛋
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 有钱人
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 你想干什么
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我连 什么是ubuntu 的彩蛋 都不知道
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 97年我还没电脑呢
<blueghost> ilazy:) 给个地址
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 我知道了。 这里不显示乱码也有办法
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 我知道了。 这里不显示乱码也有办法
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 我知道了。 这里不显示乱码也有办法
<Yifan2012> 家里人借钱给我买的486
<ilazy> blueghost: 我chroot 进了。XD欢迎使用 Linux Deepin!
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 厉害
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 你家里人真好
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 就发个有特殊格式的链接， 你专有客户端 检测到这个格式， 自动显示图片。 我们这些 xchat 也只看到 链接， 还可以看看是什么图片
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 就发个有特殊格式的链接， 你专有客户端 检测到这个格式， 自动显示图片。 我们这些 xchat 也只看到 链接， 还可以看看是什么图片
<chengjiangtao> 直接复到地址栏不就行了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 什么意思 啊
<Yifan2012> 嗯，是的，这种兼容性好
<blueghost> :)
<ilazy> blueghost: 一会跟你解释
<Yifan2012> 现在不确定的就是显示的速度如何
<Yifan2012> 腾迅做的相当不错了
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 无论用什么方法， 要考虑到我们这些普通客户端的人就行了
<chengjiangtao> 二个管理都是机器人吗
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 想法很好， 就是 别妨碍别人就好
<Yifan2012> blueghost，你用什么下载软件呢
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 我都不下载东西了。
<Yifan2012> 哦
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 确实要， 都是浏览器默认的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 这次， 你真快
<randy_> 可以用asni码的前几位标示，那是空白码，能识别的就显示图片
<blueghost> randy_:) 最好能给出个 地址，虽然我们客户端显示不了， 还是可以通过链接看看是什么
<cece> gebjgd: 体力不行阿
<blueghost> cece:)
<randy_> 我是用downthenall+transmisssion
<gebjgd> blueghost: cece 滚
<Yifan2012> downthenall 没听说过呀
<ilazy> blueghost: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=112800&sid=2db68b39367145e82e1508f5ae1cc9ef
<cece> downthemall + axel + qbittorrent + mldonkey
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [笑话]linux下有趣的命令
<randy_> blueghost, 我是说识别码，识别码后跟链接，这样不会有干挠
<Yifan2012> 是DownThemAll吧
<randy_> DownThemAll
<Yifan2012> 这个是ff下的插件吧
<cece> flashgot
<randy_> 我有空都想直接写一个万能协议跨平台的软件了（附带格式解码器，对应下载欺骗功能）
<randy_> cece, flashgot自己没有下载能力的
<Yifan2012> http://www.iuse.com.cn 快拖下载工具 这是我们公司开发的
<cece> randy_: 还是比dta好阿，很妙的
<cece> Yifan2012: 一眼看到一个错字，多线程
<randy_> cece, 可是不支持bt,迅雷还要转换
<Yifan2012> 不是错别字，是 纤程 不是线程
<Yifan2012> 一个线程中可以有多个纤程
<gebjgd> cece: 你臭了
<cece> randy_:  用dta也可以bt?
<cece> Yifan2012: ..
<cece> gebjgd: 没事，我不专业的
<ilazy> moon-buggy
<randy_> cece, 不行，它不支持加速
<ilazy> blueghost: 看到ubuntu那里的没有啊
<randy_> Yifan2012, 那个支持电驴吗？
<cece> randy_: 不懂哦
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 也不写平台和系统需求
<Yifan2012> 支持BT
<randy_> cece, 自己试一试就知道了
<Yifan2012> 是简体中文版的
<cece> randy_: 嗯
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 没win
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 我说是平台需求
<Yifan2012> 在windows下跑的
<randy_> Yifan2012, 可是不开源啊
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 没win怎么跑阿
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: 我没去过北京怎么领阿
<Yifan2012> 嗯，没有开源
<randy_> gebjgd, wine现在基本我调试清楚了
<gebjgd> randy_: 不用
<gebjgd> randy_: 没有要用的东西
<blueghost> ilazy:) 没呢
<randy_> 我是只用开源软件，除非没办法了，不用私有软件
<ilazy> blueghost: moo
<cece> 不知道有没有可以上教育网的代理
<randy_> ilazy, mono?
<ilazy> randy_: moo
<blueghost> ilazy:) 完整的
<randy_> ilazy, 那是什么？
 * gebjgd pps去咯
<ilazy> blueghost: apt-get install moo
<larry> 大家有对thinkpad的电池了解的没?想买个电池,把买错了
<cece> gebjgd: 还说要多次，才两次就找借口了。。
<gebjgd> cece: 滚
<Yifan2012> 开源软件还是比较少
<blueghost> ilazy:) E: Unable to locate package moo
<blueghost> 出现这个
<blueghost> apt-get moo -vvvvv
<blueghost> 是这个吗
<randy_> Yifan2012, 我在linx下除了nvida的驱动，其它都是开源的
<blueghost> ilazy:) ...."Have you mooed today?"... ???
<ilazy> blueghost:  我moo不了
<blueghost> 是这个吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) ...."Have you mooed today?"... ???
<blueghost> apt-get moo
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你不是 arch 的吗
<cece> 这里不都是ubuntu么
<cece> 还arch，打倒
<blueghost> cece:) gebjgd 叛变了
<cece> gebjgd: 他只能用轻量级的
<randy_> cece, 被骗了吧， gebjgd 是arch,有人是debian，还要rpm平台的。只是这里人气旺
<ilazy> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/122673
<ilazy> blueghost: 深度的图标 XD
<Yifan2012> randy,这个是个人信仰了。
<cece> randy_: 恩，你用啥呢
<gebjgd> 还是arch给力
<cece> gebjgd: 扯
<gebjgd> 轻巧，爱死了
<Yifan2012> 如果全世界都是randy这样的信仰，我相信这个世界上没有微软这样的公司
<Yifan2012> ：）
<gebjgd> ubuntu就是渣
<randy_> cece, 我是纯真的ubuntu
<cece>  我现在倒是体会到商业化的好处了
<blueghost> 小茸头 ??
<cece>  randy_那你应该试试别的，然后再用ubuntu会有更深的体会
<blueghost> ilazy:) 怎么了
<randy_> 我是没看才用ubuntu,要不然我也不用ubuntu
<ilazy> :-D
<randy_> 还要ubuntu有国内软件源，其实我喜欢freebsd
<chengjiangtao> 用WIN不是挺好kyss
<Yifan2012> 现在国内irc全部都不行了，唯一这里还热闹点
<cece> 有没装双硬盘的
<blueghost> ilazy:) 怎么了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 怎么了
<ilazy> blueghost: 没怎么了
<Fivesheep> Yifan2012, 谁说的
<Fivesheep> 你不知道而已
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你说图标 ???
<chengjiangtao> 现在硬盘越来越大了没必要双硬盘了吧
<Fivesheep> 热闹的地方有的是
<randy_> chengjiangtao, 速度问题,raid
<blueghost> 263
<cece> chengjiangtao: 还有一个浪费了阿
<ilazy> blueghost: 哦。我有些文件的图标找不到
<Yifan2012> 263那已经不叫irc了
<chengjiangtao> 浪费啥呀
<chengjiangtao> 硬盘不贵啊
<chengjiangtao> 现在都出1000G的了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 缺图标吧
<cece> chengjiangtao: 摆在那里没用，装上呗
<ilazy> 呃
<chengjiangtao> 可以装的呀
<blueghost> Yifan2012:) 叫什么
<chengjiangtao> 机箱有二个接口的
<randy_> 1T的更不用不了多久，几个月就用完了
<cece> 难道要全改UUID，但是我第二个硬盘，内核识别到了就进ramfs
<chengjiangtao> HD1 HD2
<cece> randy_: 咋用的啊
<cece> 1T才400
<cece> 买俩组RAID
<Yifan2012> 叫263chat
<Yifan2012> 他们改动太大了
<randy_> cece, 虚拟机系统还要程序svn，动漫
<Yifan2012> 都是商业化改动
<cece> randy_: 动漫比较占
<chengjiangtao> 有空逛一下淘宝有好多便宜的主机服务器
<randy_> 我反正是GNU的死忠
<randy_> cece, 每次只占了150G左右，动漫
<cece> 20岁以前有信仰是好的，20岁以后就没了
<chengjiangtao> 二十岁以前都是傻愤青。
<Fivesheep> 十几岁的时候我已经不愤青了..
<randy_> 我是因为gnu受益，所以支持gnu
<Yifan2012> 受什么益了？
<cece>  我想到了，以后买个小硬盘，然后买俩4G的金邦，8G的内存，基本不上系统断电，不让系统读盘
<Yifan2012> 小硬盘？ 一断电你啥都没了
<cece> chengjiangtao: 跟年龄没啥关系，跟经历有关系
<randy_> Yifan2012, 我可以自由的使用高效的软件，还要因为自由软件所以私有软件降价了
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么设定一类文件的图标。orz
<Yifan2012> cece,那个视频啥内容啊，打不开
<cece> Yifan2012: 是啊，但是现在的活动基本局限在邮箱，GTALK，论坛
<cece> Yifan2012: 不会吧，我给 gebjgd发的就可以
<Yifan2012> randy，高效的软件不一定是开源的
<randy_> 有些外国人说过这个问题，可是没翻译，我有空一定翻译
<Yifan2012> 可能是我的播放器的问题
<blueghost> ilazy:) 哪类的
<cece> Yifan2012: 某女人在某选秀现场naked
<Yifan2012> 哦
<ilazy> blueghost: xz
<Yifan2012> 我还以为是电影
<cece> 那么小
<Yifan2012> 手机上看的都不大
<Yifan2012> 我的手机是N97
<cece> 不过这里有正太，就不好说这个了
<cece> 我是5320
<chengjiangtao> 邮局台式机的小机箱好可爱只有一本英汉字典大小
<cece> 准备买个按住
<Yifan2012> 5230也可以
<blueghost> ilazy:) 哦。 alvin_rxg 帮 ilazy
<cece> chengjiangtao: 那通风肯定不行
<Yifan2012> 等你把5230用烂了再买吧
<chengjiangtao> 大机箱的缩小版
<cece> Yifan2012: 买的心机，后悔阿，老是黑屏，要扣电池
<chengjiangtao> 肯定是节能型的
<Yifan2012> 扣电池是NOKIA的通病
<Yifan2012> 没事
<chengjiangtao> WM6.5 国产智能机
<cece> 不知道SSD发热咋样，U盘插一会就热的不行
<randy_> Yifan2012, 还要我的学习成本因为gnu而大大降低了
<cece> 我上次去看EEEPC，说硬盘有500G，我说，靠这么大，然后人家告诉我是混合存储，还以为是SSD+机械，结果人家是网盘
<ilazy> blueghost: 哦。那我还是先研究一下再说吧
<cece> 我的成本也低了，N年前的老机仍然可以用，不像XP不敢裸奔，
<Yifan2012> randy你在国外吧
<Yifan2012> 在国内都是用的盗版
<Yifan2012> 不要钱的
<cece> 3-5元不等
<Yifan2012> sure
<randy_> Yifan2012, 我知道，可是我用的就是win7盗版（游戏用），可是win7真的不好用
<chengjiangtao> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7069869760
<Yifan2012> 用windows server 2003 企业版
<Yifan2012> 这个最好用
<chengjiangtao> 我有一张盘。
<randy_> Yifan2012, 我不知道win7代码，还要网络传播与下载是违法的
<chengjiangtao> 怎么替换原有的XP
<blueghost> ilazy:) 找到什么办法了吗
<Yifan2012> 这个世界上违法的事情多了
<ilazy> im knx
<ilazy> 没呢。
<cece> chengjiangtao: 客服很耐心 就是机器散热太差  跟机箱空间有关
<Yifan2012> 统治阶层说你违法你就是违法，没违法也是违法，统治阶层说你没违法，你违了法也没违法
<randy_> Yifan2012, 我的电脑不能用怎么老的系统，还要linux很多优良特性win不支持
<blueghost> ilazy:) http://hi.baidu.com/dchost/blog/item/28631e8e39ec3af2513d920f.html
<blueghost> ilazy:) http://hi.baidu.com/dchost/blog/item/28631e8e39ec3af2513d920f.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ［Ubuntu］更改某一文件类型的图标_大雪封山_百度空间
<blueghost> ilazy:) http://hi.baidu.com/dchost/blog/item/28631e8e39ec3af2513d920f.html
<Yifan2012> linux适合跑服务器
<ilazy> blueghost: 3Q
<gebjgd> Yifan2012: linux适合当桌面
<cece> Yifan2012: linux适合上H网
<chengjiangtao> 呵呵，看的字多一点
<ilazy> linux适合当玩具
<Yifan2012> H看多了容易造成手淫，对身体危害大
<chengjiangtao> 我只用LINUX 看PPS电影
<cece> Yifan2012: 两个人一起看，增加情趣
<Yifan2012> 2个人一起看容易造成婚前孕
<chengjiangtao> http://www.mmmpp.com/
<cece> 孕好，正好是兔宝宝阿
<chengjiangtao> 看吧，我看的没地方泄
<randy_> 反正windows有的功能linux都有，而且还干的更好，linux的特性，windows基本没有
<chengjiangtao> LINUX可以用来开发。
<cece> chengjiangtao: 非法传播淫秽物品罪
<chengjiangtao> 丢。
<ilazy> randy_: 你用linux多久了XD
<gebjgd> win速度实在是太慢了
<gebjgd> 还是用linux快
<chengjiangtao> 大机箱也多，四核三核的特价也多
<randy_> ilazy, 接触是12岁左右，较多是从13开始
<chengjiangtao> QVOD我装不了啊
<chengjiangtao> H片看不了
<cece> randy_: 有前途
<gebjgd> chengjiangtao: 都没听说过
<blueghost> ilazy:) 弄好了吗
<Yifan2012> chengjiangtao，那个网址有H小说
<cece> gebjgd: qvod都成了H片
<gebjgd> 我只看美剧
<Yifan2012> Qvod是360投资的
<randy_> cece, 谢谢
<cece> 我买电脑半个月以后就装上UBUNTU了，win太难受了
<gebjgd> cece: 那么垃圾的发行版
<cece> gebjgd: 当年06年，能用ubuntu自我感觉很不错了
<cece> gebjgd: 我老婆是全校唯一会装系统的女生
<ilazy> blueghost: 没。我。。。
<cece> 其他人不要跟我比阿，我们学校都是乖孩子，只玩WOW
<ilazy> blueghost: 呃怎么说。我不用gnome
<gebjgd> cece: 我最早用rh 9
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 我买了两只鹦鹉给儿子
<chengjiangtao> 迅雷和QVOD 就是毛片专用的
<cece> gebjgd: 强
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你用 鹦鹉螺吗
<cece> chengjiangtao: 那不得不提vagaa
<blueghost> ilazy:) 应该通用的
<Yifan2012> 我去睡了，你们慢聊啊
<ilazy> blueghost:  鹦鹉螺:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
<blueghost> ilazy:) 除非 是用 非 主流的
<blueghost> ilazy:) 那就行了啊
<chengjiangtao> 好用不
<chengjiangtao> 看小说比看图和片爽
<blueghost> ilazy:) 主要改的是与 mime 对应就行了
<ilazy> blueghost: 我去折腾了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 用什么打开 那一步只是为了知道 mime 的定义而已，如果你知道的话， 不要那一步应该也可以
<randy_> gebjgd, 当年要不是rpm循环恶梦，我到现在用rpm发行版就怕
<blueghost> ilazy:) 要改什么文件啊
<blueghost> ilazy:) 要改什么文件啊
<gebjgd> randy_: 呵呵
<gebjgd> randy_: 你也经历过阿
<blueghost> ilazy:) 要改什么文件啊
<randy_> gebjgd, 还要我高级中学学生，没有时间去编译
<blueghost> gnome-mime-application-x- extesion-xz.png
<blueghost> ilazy:) 应该这个就行了
<blueghost> gnome-mime-application-x-extesion-xz.png
<randy_> gebjgd, 当时不是最严重时期，可是那时我是新手
<blueghost> ilazy:) 看到了吗
<ilazy> 在找
<randy_> 40777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777
<randy_> 777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777752
<randy_> 不小心显示器倒了
<ilazy> 要淡定
<gebjgd> knownbad: Jagdwurst alvin_rxg1 今天淫魔鬼医生发给了我一段视频。你们看不看？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 医院录像？
<knownbad> 在那里？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 谁是淫魔鬼医生?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: knownbad 我放到dropbox上
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: cece
<knownbad> 按摩院偷拍？
<knownbad> 我没你的dropbox.
<gebjgd> 等
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://blogs.evtrib.com/nerdvana/2010/11/09/stargate_cheyenne-mountain-entertainment/
<knownbad> 你喜欢stargate.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近在看<<lie to me>>
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不错
<knownbad> 兰！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你说看什么好？
<knownbad> 觉的他自以为演的好。
<knownbad> 近来电视上蛮多的geektors....
<blueghost> ilazy:) 弄好了吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) 花生酱会吃上瘾啊
<ilazy> blueghost: 没吃过。现在在弄
<blueghost> ilazy:) 哦
<blueghost> ilazy:) 弄好了，汇报一下。
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg  Jagdwurst http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<ilazy> blueghost: 3Q
<knownbad> 好短。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还想怎样？
<larry> ................................
<gebjgd> knownbad: 身材如何？
<knownbad> 刚刚去拿午餐。
<knownbad> 看不清楚呢。
<knownbad> 好似一般？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以拉
<knownbad> 你那位好多了。
<chengjiangtao> 好多人啊总的UBUNTU
<chengjiangtao> 有一千多个
<ilazy> 如何只进入数字目录？http://code.bulix.org/z4b7tq-78734
<ilazy> 我ls 出来的有16  22  24  32  48  scalable
<ilazy> 我知道有一个方法，就是修改权限，但是那不是我想要的方法
<gebjgd> knownbad: lightman 的女儿和我们的一个大学同学很像
<ilazy> blueghost: 在pcmanfm里可以了。但是在thunar那里不行
<ilazy> e17有trayer么
<ilazy> blueghost:   你看下别人的版本号是多少 。http://imagebin.org/122697
<gebjgd> ilazy: 据说有
<gebjgd> ilazy: 但是我觉得enlightment不爽
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我没找到
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还好我没折腾 enlightment
<ilazy> gebjgd: conky的是假透明的。XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<ilazy> 我一直都折腾那个。很久没用了。现在试试看有什么变化。
<gebjgd> ilazy: you can not find the diffierence between true and false
<ilazy> :-D
<ilazy> blueghost: 现在做什么呢。
<ilazy> blueghost: 现在做什么呢。
<ilazy> blueghost: 现在做什么呢。
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-11
 * JuncoJet is any body here?
 * JuncoJet 太早了？没人？
<flh> JuncoJet: 你好，xchat 本地聊天记录在哪？
<JuncoJet> 不知道，貌似需要设置日志才会有吧？
<flh> JuncoJet: 便我启动后，的确有以前的内容显示
<JuncoJet> 没用过xchat
<JuncoJet> 好智能
<flh> JuncoJet: 算是吧，你irssi?
<JuncoJet> Android IRC Free
<Hu`Ye> 啊。。烦死了。。每次启动系统都没网络。。。
<JuncoJet> 咱手机党……:-)
<nong> 光棍儿节快乐！！！！！
<alvin_rxg> flh: ~/.xchat2/scrollback
<Hu`Ye> 有谁有解决的办法不？
<Hu`Ye> 同乐！
<JuncoJet> 今天是空姐27岁生日
<flh> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
<nong> 空姐是谁？
<JuncoJet> 我们一起放她片子庆祝撒
<Hu`Ye> 。。
<Hu`Ye> 能答下吗？？
<nong> 苍井空
<Hu`Ye> AV女优？？
<hata> 噗，pps 4 linux 的视频被放在youtube上了
<alvin_rxg> hata: link?
<hata> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_J3vHMC5MU&feature=player_embedded#at=46
<hata> 那个channel是专门介绍linux的软件的
<flh> alvin_rxg: sed 打印文档后五行？
<alvin_rxg> flh: why not `tail -n 5` ?
<JuncoJet> pps4linux?what's that
<MaskRay> flh: sed -e ':a;$q;N;6,$D;ba'
<nong> hata:他们用pps干什么？
<hata> JuncoJet: ppstream
<JuncoJet> is means ppsteam for linux?
<hata> JuncoJet: yep
<flh> MaskRay:   alvin_rxg  谢谢两位
<JuncoJet> 什么时候有pssforandroid
<JuncoJet> 3g时代，手机看pps
<flh> alvin_rxg: 刚才不小心，家目录下除系统配置外，其它一切全飞了，ls后一无所有？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<flh> alvin_rxg: 好多是ln -s  全不见，可能我用了个 sed -n ***
<alvin_rxg> what is `sed -n ***` ?????????
<flh> alvin_rxg: 还好家目录下没有重要的文件，我自己也不太明白
<alvin_rxg> flh: 下面全是你的个人文件啊，怎么没重要的？
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我把自己的内容，放在一个固定的分区作，只作下连接
<alvin_rxg> oh
<alvin_rxg> 我不知道你 sed 干嘛了
<JuncoJet> hk 好像没谁登陆啊
<slack_zbb> 早安吉林，中国
<JuncoJet> 人好少，才是3个
<Warm_HUG> slack_zbb: 吉林的slack？
<slack_zbb> 吉林长春的。
<pys8302> slack_zbb:吉林今天天气啥样？？
<pys8302> 有没下雪？？
<nong> 我老家每年十月一都要下雪
<Warm_HUG> 今天没下
<pys8302> nong: 哈哈
<pys8302> 千年极寒是假的。。
<slack_zbb> 今天长春有爆雪
<Warm_HUG> slack_zbb: 据我所知哈皮一对，我一个，你一个共四个
<pys8302> 偶，湖北，今天阴，像要下雨的样子
<slack_zbb> 哈皮？很香的。
<pys8302> 千年极寒只是炒煤炭，炒柴油的一种手段
<bitsMix> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=303026
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 英文字体的引号怎么和中文引号似的？
<slack_zbb> happyron 是长春的人。呵呵。
<bitsMix> 你们的英文引号也像我那个那么宽么？
<tenzu> 换个字体
<bitsMix> tenzu, = =
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 乖
<Warm_HUG> .
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 小李你好
<bitsMix> 那也就是说 wqy 的字体里面的英文部分的引号就是那样的了？？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 小黄好
<jyf1987> while 1: continue  给仍然光棍的程序猿 共勉
<uPad> 请问 atom n330 pk d525 那个好阿？
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 不像。
<pys8302> 光棍节快乐，用英语怎么说
<slack_zbb> happy single man 's day
<bitsMix> pocoyo, 求你字体配置文件爱女 69 language selector zh cn
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 字体版本的问题吧 换最新的那种 夜建的。
<jyf1987> singler
<bitsMix> pocoyo, 那我宁愿换个别的字体什么的……
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 为啥 不还是文泉驿？
<bitsMix> pocoyo, 我的意思是 换一个英文字体～
<bitsMix> 刚刚下载了一个MIT做的那个儿童编程的东西，结果……我完全不会用。。
<pocoyo> bitsMix: Monaco 强推
<bitsMix> pocoyo, Monaco 我以前一直用，但是我现在不怎么想都用 monaco。。
<jyf1987> bitsMix: 说明你连儿童都不如 lol
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 不懂你想要啥。
<bitsMix> jyf1987, = =完全摸不到头脑。。或许我
<jyf1987> bitsMix: 呵呵
<bitsMix> jyf1987, 或许我真不如13岁小孩～哈哈哈
<jyf1987> 13小孩牛逼得紧的许多
<bitsMix> pocoyo, 不是有衬线字体/非衬线字体/等宽字体嘛～
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 我真不懂 没有你说的那个 69打头的文件。
<crose> 各位，为啥我用google搜一些比较河蟹的关键词是它就来个服务器失去响应或者不停的载入中…额
<pocoyo> 只有69-unifont.conf
<bitsMix> pocoyo, /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 没有。debian.的
<bitsMix> pocoyo, .....你不早说……
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 早说啥 不是一样的么。
<bitsMix> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=389 这里为神马没有中国的team呢？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Asia and Oceania LoCo Teams - Ubuntu Forums
<bitsMix> pocoyo, 不一样。。你都没有那个配置文件了怎么会一样
<bitsMix> pocoyo, 而且我之前装过debian，觉得ubuntu和debian的差别还是挺大的。
<pocoyo> bitsMix: 木感觉
<magic-ma> hi
<slack_zbb> lol
<JuncoJet> 今年年末不知道会有什么灾害
<JuncoJet> 2012将近
<Hu`Ye> ....
<Hu`Ye> 是福不是祸，是祸躲不过
<uPad> intel atom n330 / d525 哪个好阿？
<uPad> 性能比较怎么看不到？
<JuncoJet> n系列老吧？
<uPad> 哦
<alvin_rxg> uPad: notebookcheck
<alvin_rxg> uPad: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
<JuncoJet> 不过都一样的，早晚淘汰
<uPad> 是的。早晚的事。
<JuncoJet> 手机ssl连接irc是不是费电？
<JuncoJet> 换个登陆
<oooo> JuncoJet: ssl计算量大一些
<uPad> 我现在的电脑比较慢了 E2160*2 想买个，索性迷你机？
<if_else> 各位兄台，nginx 可有配置文件详解 man 手册？谢谢
<oooo> if_else: google 没有吗
<slack_zbb> :)
<if_else> oooo: 只要哥简洁的man手册，官方网站去看看，谢谢
<JuncoJet> ssl连接手机明显会发热
<uPad> alvin_rxg: 帮我看看这个怎么样：http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7704723881
<uPad> alvin_rxg: 电脑城里面没有。是否网购不好阿？
<alvin_rxg> no idea
<bruce_> uvc下能支持H264 格式吗？
<pys8302>  uPad:好东西啊
<uPad> pys8302: 是吧？我想买个装 ubuntu
<uPad> pys8302: http://search.taobao.com/search?q=%BD%DD%B2%A8+atom+525&cat=50040831&from=category&navlog=allcat-2-c-50040831
<uPad> pys8302: 好像没有什么人买。感觉比笔记本好
<pys8302> uPad:可扩展性蛮强的
<uPad> pys8302: 网购还没有买到满意的。这回有点不敢买。
<pys8302> uPad: 现在注意平板的多，触控的
<uPad> pys8302: 我好像对 ipad 没有什么兴趣
<pys8302> uPad:买来看看，我的路由器就在网上买的，还有相机
<uPad> pys8302: 平板电脑还是玩的。买这个迷你机倒是像电脑主机。
<pys8302> uPad:我也是觉得可以加蛮多东西的
<uPad> pys8302: 科技发展真快。上个月看联想Q150 幸好没有买。
<uPad> pys8302: 还是这个机比较先进
<pys8302> uPad:有没音控开机的机子？
<uPad> pys8302: 我是打算用来做普通电脑的。
<uPad> pys8302: 省电，静音，小巧
<uPad> pys8302: 比笔记本还小。大概比移动硬盘大点。
<feiyu> 价格贵了点，要2000多了
<pys8302> uPad:可以买来看看，到时发图片过来展示下
<hceasy> 大家节日快乐
<uPad> feiyu: 是哦。好像贵了。电脑城又没有货。
<pys8302> 问一下 ，现在主流的显卡接口还是DVI吗？？
<uPad> pys8302: hdmi 好
<hceasy> !hi
<hceasy> 大家好
<pys8302>  hceasy:you too
<GunBoy> 大家好才是真的好
<pocoyo> GunBoy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hceasy> pocoyo 那玩意儿不管用了?
<pocoyo> hceasy: 哪？
<hceasy> 还管用。。。
<if_else> 使用 ignore #ubuntu-cn ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS 命令后，若使用ignore 是否恢复前（没有登录推出信息），状态还是默认
<if_else> 谢谢
<hceasy> 大家好
<pocoyo> hceasy: 对你不管用了。白名单。
<hceasy> 刚才看到了，有回复
<JuncoJet> irc mode的参数谁知道？
<JuncoJet> irc如何显示命令的帮助？
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: /help
<jyf1987> 那是客户端 诶
<oooo> s irc | JuncoJe
<^k^> JuncoJet: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<JuncoJet> ……help怎么列出某个命令详细
<ilazy> Der Weg zur Knechtschaft
<oooo> JuncoJet: /help
 * JuncoJet ……help怎么列出某个命令详细
<ilazy> JuncoJet: /help wgwy
<hceasy> 靠，这么智能，是机器人不?
<oooo> /help cmd
<ilazy> JuncoJet: /help 命令
<pocoyo> s emacs | pocoyo
<JuncoJet> help /mode 列不出
<sintel> s emacs | sintel
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bitsMix> 唉，换了字体了问题还是依旧。。真的不知道为什么了现在
<t502> 唉,郁闷
<Hu`Ye> Ubuntu中有好的在线听音乐的软件吗？？
<bitsMix> Hu`Ye, douban.fm
<tcpct>  Hu`Ye: 问题方式不对……
<Hu`Ye> 。。
<chong> glibc-kernelheaders 和 kernel-headers是一个包吗？
<chong> b
<chong> jyf1987: ?
<flh_> flhabc: hi
<chong> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> chong: 不懂。
<JuncoJet> help
<chong> glibc-kernheaders
<NoIE> 请问，Linux Deepin 中，窗口最大化时，关闭、最小化、还原按钮被放到了面板上，这是怎么实现的？
<JuncoJet> 可以召唤机器人？
<NoIE> 信息
<NoIE> 谢谢
<magic-ma> beyond, hi
<flhabc> chong: 你的那个后面的是内核头文件的部分名字
<beyond> ÒùÂé×Ó£¬ÖÕÓÚ³öÏÖÁË
<^k^> beyond:say 淫麻子，终于出现了 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hceasy> 机器人????
<JuncoJet> 这里的机器人好先进
<magic-ma> 不知道呢。
<JuncoJet> 自动翻译机器人，自助帮助机器人
<hceasy> fuck bot
<hceasy> 没反应!!?
<magic-ma>  BOt is dead
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<chong> flhabc: 我不知道这两个是不是同一个意思，或者不同的发行版包名不一样， 有个需求要glibc-kernelheaders,不确定是不是kernel-headers
<JuncoJet> ibot
<flhabc> chong: 编译安装用是不是？
<JuncoJet> type “help“，召唤机器人  那个机器人干啥的？
<chong> flhabc: 恩
<hceasy> ¢¢¢€€?¥€¥
<flhabc> chong: 那安装后一个，要输入版本号，
<ofan> google.com.hk发现什么变化没有？？？？？？？
<chong> 前一个和后一个只是叫发不同？
<flhabc> chong: 那安装后一个，要输入版本号，如：linux-headers-lbm-2.6.32-21-generic
<jyf1987> 变化应该没有 变态是有的
<chong> flhabc: 好的
<chong> flhabc: Thanks
<flhabc> chong: 那安装后一个，要输入版本号，如：linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<ofan> jyf1987: 搜索以后，可以不用点开就能预览！！！！！
<flhabc> chong: 版本的数字要对应啊
<chong> flhabc: 恩
<jyf1987> ofan: 那是图
<iOpera> ofan: 你的眼睛强，那叫预览。
<Hu`Ye> 弄了个百度随身听。。
<ofan> iOpera: - - 预览图
<Hu`Ye> 可以了
<Hu`Ye> -   -
<chong> ofan: 这个有什么用？
<XwinX> iOpera: 为啥 https 的没有
<iOpera> ofan: 浪费蛮多，稍微有点好处。仅此而已
<iOpera> XwinX: 你高级货嘛
<ofan> chong: 直接预览阿
<chong> ofan: 看不清楚内容啊，只能看到关键字部分
<XwinX> iOpera: 我问了，据说 opera 不支持这个功能，哈哈哈
<jyf1987> 我想知道那个预览是否支持 js效果
<iOpera> XwinX: 额。居然敢打击op
<jyf1987> css应该没问题
<XwinX> iOpera: 嘿嘿
<ofan> 给力的功能
<jyf1987> 如果某个人的页面 载入的时候是个空白 全靠 js渲染出来的 不知道 预览是啥模样
<ofan> 多给力的功能
<iOpera> 其实是鸡肋
<XwinX> iOpera: op 不支持就是鸡肋？
<iOpera> jyf1987: 反正是云计算。你操心啥
<iOpera> XwinX: 这些是玩物，不实际。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 想了解下嘛
<chong> jyf1987: 试试google.com,他这个应该不是分析页面代码生成snapshot的
<iOpera> 你看op的网页缩略图。 XwinX
<XwinX> iOpera: firefox也有缩略图
<ofan> op的缩略才鸡肋
<iOpera> 标签上带的那。 知道不。初看很好，其实没用。
<iOpera> fx没什么东西比op出得早的。
<iOpera> 都是抄
<XwinX> iOpera: 对，但google的这个功能不是啊
<iOpera> ofan: 这网页的，也是哦
<JuncoJet> 米chrome好……
<jyf1987> 都是2b
<XwinX> iOpera: 在打开前可以先看
<iOpera> 你只是瞟一个大概。
<XwinX> iOpera: 你那个缩略图是打开后才能看
<iOpera> 额。你看得清楚？ XwinX
<iOpera> 一样。他那也是后台打开了
<iOpera> 还渲染了搜索的位置
<iOpera> 只是工作是google作了而已
<roylez> iOpera: hi mimic
<iOpera> 用久了，就知道是鸡肋了
<iOpera> roylez: 你转地方的，搞定没。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 关键是 google那难道跑了一溜儿的浏览器 然后抓图 额
<iOpera> jyf1987: 应该一直都有现成的缓冲图
<iOpera> 这家伙机器多
<jyf1987> iOpera: 那也得跑浏览器那个程序呢
<iOpera> 嘛网页都有cache的嘛。
<iOpera> 渲染下算啥
<ofan> cache
<beyond>  '<
<iOpera> 额。吃豆子的
<iOpera> oops
<iOpera> 居然选择不到这表情
<iiii> oops?
<iiii> 最近这么多 i系?
<iOpera> 这奇怪了
<iOpera> 你谁啊
<m1sery> orz
<iOpera>  '<
<iOpera>  :p
<iiii> 我是 iiii,新小白
<iiii> 仰望各位 i系大神
<ofan> 很奇怪 我在终端里打字  会卡
<ofan> 定时 顿一下
<iiii> 望了,还有o系
<iChrome> i系啥？
<iOpera> ofan: ibus才可能
<iOpera> lerosua: 有人使用你的nick。赶紧ghost
<lerosua> iOpera: 谁？
<iOpera> 看 iChrome
<XwinX> iOpera: 这个频道不用了 ghost
<iOpera> 上海的
<jyf1987> isucker
<iChrome> whowas me
<iiii> tint2最新版的右下角图标花花问题,有解吗?各位 大神?
<iOpera> 截图。都不说明是全花还是半花
<iChrome> e服务器上找不到我是谁……
<iChrome> 我无敌了？
<iiii> iChrome: 额...就右下角半花,图目前没法截
<iiii> iChrome: 也就是 pidgin,fcitx 等图标变花
 * m1sery slaps magic-ma around a bit with a large trout
 * m1sery slaps magic-ma around a bit with a large trout
<iiii> kill tint2 一次,再启动一次就OK了
<iChrome> 无解 ……
<iiii> iChrome: 但启动第一次不行
<iiii> iChrome: 但 0.97以前版本就OK
<iChrome> 无解 …… 就像windows中有些程序开机不显示图标一样
<iOpera> 换个trayer嘛。不就知道了
<lerosua> 晕, ichrome不是我注册的嘛 。。。
<iChrome> 只能换个系统试试
<iChrome> ……⊙.⊙
<iOpera> 如果使用statusicon的，应该不会出现花。
<lerosua> )ghost
<iiii> 另,昨天更新了 pcmanfm,结果杯具的发现在使用  列表视图时, 目录双击打不开,也出不了右击菜单
<iiii> 有人和我一样吗
<flhabc> alvin_rxg: 您好，在gnome下，想弄个shell   让它先打开一个xterm窗口，然后在窗口中运行一条命令如ls    ？
<alvin_rxg> flhabc: xterm -e 'ls'
<flhabc> alvin_rxg: 您好，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> flhabc: better: xterm -e 'ls; read'
<ofan> iiiiiiii  pcmanfm很不稳定
<iOpera> pcmanfm的开发不规范的。想省略精简。所以兼容出问题。尤其xdg-mime不支持。
<iOpera> 赶紧删除
<iOpera> 来rox
<ofan> rox 截个图
<XwinX> rox 要多丑有多丑
<ofan> 脑补不能  来截图
<Warm_HUG> XwinX: 顶
<XwinX> http://imagebin.org/122737
<ofan> 还凑合
<ofan> 挺简洁
<XwinX> ofan: 烂
<XwinX> ofan: 只有 ee 才用
<ofan> 发现最新的nautilus 新加了个Clutter视图
<ofan> 还有嵌入终端
<XwinX> ofan: 那个嵌入终端在我这里有问题
<ofan> XwinX: ？ 我这挺好
<XwinX> ofan: 打开的时候，不会默认得到焦点，要在窗口里点一下才成
<ofan> XwinX: 一样～～
<XwinX> ofan: 那就不好了
<XwinX> ofan: 大问题，从实用，变成一点也不实用了
<ofan> XwinX: 插件的问题吧，可以改改，要是终端里的当前目录和视图里的保持同步就完美了
<XwinX> ofan: 能同步啊
<XwinX> ofan: 在视图里改路径，终端里能同步
<XwinX> ofan: 不过，反过来不行
<ofan> XwinX: 恩
<iOpera> XwinX: nnnnd 我在那边聊天。你在这边害人。
<iOpera> 超
<XwinX> iOpera: 嗯哼
<jinghua> iOpera, ee 早
<XwinX> iOpera:
<XwinX> iOpera: test
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<jyf1987> 痴汉子
<DraZet> 今天是空空的生日
<DraZet> 庆祝一下
<ilazy> 11 11
<ilazy> orz
<DraZet> 找个女光棍庆祝一下，以空空的方式
<jyf1987> DraZet: 好阿 去天上人间 我请客
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你知道天上人间怎么走么
<jyf1987> DraZet: 打车就是了 扔给死机几张红毛子就行
<DraZet> jyf1987: 那你进不去
<DraZet> jyf1987: 现在好地方都是秘密的地下会所
<DraZet> 天上人间只是个公开的
<DraZet> 地下会所才是牛逼的  会员制 秘密发展
<DraZet> 最出名的一个是老赖的红楼
<iChrome> topic of #11-11 Singles'Day 光棍节主题
 * iChrome topic of #11-11 Singles'Day 光棍节主题
<iOpera> jinghua: 额。出来了。好事来了。是不是又改插件了。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 也是 还有不少sm什么的
<jinghua> iOpera, 改啥插件。。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 汗~~~ sm神马的都玩腻了 现在都是玩被sm
<DraZet> jyf1987: 很多人感觉那些都素浮云
<iOpera> jinghua: 额。我以为totempps的嘛
<iChrome> 谁进来个撒，帮我占着房间
<DraZet> iChrome: 哪里
 * iChrome topic of #11-11 Singles'Day 光棍节主题
<jyf1987> DraZet: 哦 这样阿 那你付款给我 被sm吧
<jinghua> iOpera, 不是能用了嘛；）
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你是女光棍么
<ofan> yes
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你只是被sm 管别人是男是女
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 洒家还没重口味到那个地步
<jyf1987> DraZet: 耍子嘛
<ofan> DraZet: 都sm了 还差那一点么
<iOpera> jinghua: 不确定。我没试过。想要很现成的。
<iOpera> 似乎有些问题的吧
<iOpera> 额。这大胡子鬼出来了。
<pys8302> 有句话叫，随意，突破，自由
<DraZet> iOpera: 你是谁的马甲
<DraZet> 现在怎么都不认识了呢 全都是马甲
<DraZet> iOpera: zhan?
<iOpera> DraZet: 丫丫的死家伙。
<DraZet> iOpera: 昨天晚上的过夜费没给你？
<iOpera> lol 还有过夜费。哈哈。消息泄露了。
<iOpera> 小鲇鱼没在。等下我传达
<Warm_HUG> 1午休，聊天
<freeflying> iOpera, ee呢
<Warm_HUG> 原来 iOpera不是依依
<iOpera> 拉
<DraZet> 汗~~~
<DraZet> 暴漏了
<iOpera> 居然和鲇鱼有奸情。哼哼。这消息泄露得好。
<ofan> http://www.toribash.com/index.php
<DraZet> 我们好久没在一起了
<DraZet> iOpera: 你吃醋了？
<iOpera> ï¼ ï¼ 
<DraZet> 好多番茄酱啊
<iOpera> 今天他不在。不过我通知了。
<iChrome> 刚才房间给谁了？有没op
<iChrome> 手机重启 进不去了⊙.⊙
<GodKiller> is anybody here
<flhabc> tenzu: ubuntu论坛上，有一个贴关于irssi消息提示是你的吧？
<GodKiller> 有用wordpress的同学吗请教问题
<DraZet> 给我了
<DraZet> 没op
<DraZet> GodKiller: 直接问
<DraZet> 晕
<DraZet> iChrome: 我还在里面
<DraZet> iChrome: 你直接join也进不去么
<tcpct> ……
 * JuncoJet Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<JuncoJet> 郁闷 我登不进#11-11 了
<tcpct> ！光棍房间？
<JuncoJet> 刚才那哥哥，退出重建吧 -。-、 你不是OP？
<if_else> 各位，ubuntu，下面 tomcat 可否使用 openjdk，谢谢
<tenzu> flhabc 哪个？
<flh> tenzu: 在不，刚才吃饭了
<flh> 请教，想启动irssi 并加入这个聊天室，再后让它在后台运行？
<tenzu> flh: 在，不过我也要去吃饭了
<tenzu> flh: 可以用screen
<flh> tentu  请教，想启动irssi 并加入这个聊天室，再后让它在后台运行？
<tenzu> flh: 这样的话即使logout了，回来的时候screen -r就行了
<JuncoJet> nickserv怎么用？
<flh> tentu  如果我是看聊天，我可以看记录呀
<JuncoJet> <AndrewMC> JuncoJet: you need to be identified to NickServ to join that channel
<wmpotato> 泪奔啊，我今天登上了gmail网页端！通过帽子国的google网页登的
<flh> tentu  方法不错，但我不太喜欢用screen
<Lovewade> 什么叫帽子国
<dshbusiness> Shit!!! 刚刚不小心切换到另一个工作区去了，结果我看到桌面一闪然后所有应用程序都结束了……我还以为我遭到黑客攻击了………………
<Lovewade> 哪有那么多黑客攻击你
<dshbusiness> 这都过了1个小时了才发现……
<dshbusiness> 原来我是没注意切换到另一个工作区去了……
<dshbusiness> 悲催啊……
<dshbusiness> 坛子里到底怎么贴flash啊？我每次都贴不上
<tcpct> 贴链接
<dshbusiness> [flash=]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjE3NzQ0Mjcy/v.swf[/flash]
<dshbusiness> 我这么帖的
<wmpotato> Lovewade: 毛子...
<iOpera> ＝
<JuncoJet> 怎样要回一个房间OP？
<flh_> exit
<flh_> 现在我是观众
<flh> 大家好，休息了
<ilazy> hello
<wzlxx> 今天大家怎么不聊天了啊？
 * JuncoJet 没办法了 换了个房间 #11.11
<wzlxx> JuncoJet, 哈哈
<pys8302> 加入#11.11需要邀请，？？？
<wzlxx> pys8302, 需要
<pys8302> oh
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/682239711/
<fuhz> 有没有人玩regnum
<fuhz> regnumonline
<jyf1987> 挖g
<jyf1987> 玩过
<fuhz> 我在下载，准备玩
<jyf1987> 我机器不行
<fuhz> 可惜！
<jyf1987> 有什么可惜的
<jyf1987> 就算机器好 延迟也不行阿
<fuhz> 前一段时间试玩过mana world，画面惨不忍睹！放弃了
<jyf1987> mana 我玩过
<jyf1987> 后面的任务我不知道要做什么
<fuhz> 一样，要找什么东东，找不到
<widon> 我的PPS有时声音会有点沙哑，不知道是什么原因啊
<widon> 改了alsa也一样，播发本地文件都一样
<zrqlx126> /list
<ilazy> sudo apt-get install 老婆
<ilazy> sudo apt-get update 钱包:-D
<lubcat> ...缺少插件 Money ,cars, newbieye,
<lubcat> 请插入钱包以完成update
<ilazy> lubcat: 需要钱包，但是钱包装不会被安装，无法完成安装 老婆
 * JuncoJet invite #11.11
<JuncoJet> 有米mm 拉进来哈
<jyf1987> lubcat: 请插入即可
<ilazy> 才三个人。加上我
<JuncoJet> 设置了自动OP-。-、 …… 也不知道怎么设置的，竟然给我搞出来了
<lubcat> jyf1987: 找不到可用的钱包。。请插入钱包
<jyf1987> lubcat: 插入
<JuncoJet> 谁做下宣传哈，有外国MM就更好了
<lubcat> 您的钱包已失效请换个钱包插入
<lubcat> 请插入钱包~~
<ilazy> lubcat: 无法解决所有依赖关系。软件 老婆装不会被安装
<lubcat> 请尝试安装 lover
<tcpct> 附带孩子么？
<invoke> test
<ilazy> 天苍苍
<hvenus> 野茫茫
<bruce_> 风吹草低看你们
<if_else> 各位，ubunut 默认安装的 tomcat6 是否可以用 openjdk 的，环境变量没有设置，使用 localhost:8080 显示 It works
<if_else> 谢谢
<freeflying> if_else, 默认就是用的openjdk
<if_else> freeflying: 是否要设置 java 环境变量的？谢谢
<freeflying> if_else, 已经设置好了
<if_else> freeflying: 现在是不是已经不和以前那样那么麻烦了，除非要用 sun java 才需要设置环境变量？谢谢
<freeflying> if_else, 只要你用apt-get 安装的都帮你设置好了
<if_else> freeflying: 只有tomcat 没有安装 web
<if_else> 服务器，可否使用 jsp
<if_else> freeflying: 我在 /var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/test/test.jsp 提示 404 谢谢！
<freeflying> if_else, 你要想试，可以在 10.cloud.ubuntu.com上试
<if_else> freeflying: 兄台，我第一次搭 tomcat ，不是很熟息，google 的好点配置都不一样！
<freeflying> if_else, http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=wiki+ubuntu+tomcat
<^k^> ⇪ title: wiki ubuntu tomcat - Google 搜尋
<freeflying> if_else, 有一堆的指南
<if_else> ^k^: wiki 里面的是 tomcat 5.5 和基于 sun java 的
<if_else> 难道我搜索错了？不好意思，谢谢各位了！
<if_else> 各位兄台，tomcat 进程用户 在那个配置文件里面设置，我想使用普通用户，可以？谢谢
<fighterlyt> 请问，有超脱于GFW的朋友吗？
<DraZet> 啥意思
<fighterlyt> 求助，建立一个twitter app
<fighterlyt> 用gap建立成功了，但是无法使用GAP登录
<dshbusiness> 哦哦！苍井空老师的新浪微博！！！大家速度围观！！！http://t.sina.com.cn/1739928273
<ofan> 一般是假的
<fighterlyt> 啥意思？
<iOpera> 豆腐摸光，都在外界徘徊。
<ofan> 翻墙用vpn
<if_else> freeflying: 兄台，默认 ubuntu 设置的 tomcat 环境变量在那个文件，echo $CATALINA_HOME 为空的，谢谢！
<DraZet> dshbusiness: 假的吧
<fighterlyt> 没有VPN
<fighterlyt> 可怜
<ofan> ä¹°
<dshbusiness> 真的，不信去看呗！还有视频！
<ofan> fighterlyt: 9rmb一月
<fighterlyt> 地址？
<iOpera> happyaron: 难道你的lp被人冒用了
<ofan> fighterlyt: 跟我买就行了 哈哈～
<fighterlyt> 流量，速度？
<iOpera> happyaron: DawnFantasy 以 DestinyFantasy 登录了
<ofan> fighterlyt: 速度快，流量暂时没限制
<fighterlyt> 购买链接？
<DraZet> dshbusiness: 公司上不去 告诉我名字 我搜索
<ofan> fighterlyt: 你要买么？
<dshbusiness> 新浪微博 苍井空
<fighterlyt> 服务不错，就买
<freeflying> if_else, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<DraZet> 我用手机客户端搜索
<DraZet> @
<dshbusiness> 已经11万多粉丝了！
<ofan> fighterlyt: 额  那我得去淘宝开个东西
<DraZet> 空空 @后面的名字
<dshbusiness> 苍井空后面写的是新浪认证……
<ofan> 认证不一定就是
<ofan> 怎么认证的关键
<iOpera> 傻瓜才信
<dshbusiness> 今天早上才开的，下面有个视频，自己看呗
<dshbusiness> 今天苍井空生日
<if_else> freeflying: 谢谢，兄台
<DraZet> dshbusiness:
<DraZet> dshbusiness: 用户名是 @苍井空？
<dshbusiness> 我看看能不能贴到论坛里
<DraZet> ok
<freeflying> if_else, help.ubuntu.com上有成吨的资料，你要学会搜索
<DraZet> 公司封了t，sina 真不爽
<dshbusiness> 我没注册新浪微博，只是上那个网页去看了看
<if_else> freeflying: 我没有安装 apache ，tomcat 可以独立运行吗，谢谢
<iOpera> DraZet: 鲇鱼来了
<ofan> if_else: 不能
<if_else> freeflying: 谢谢，可能我的搜索方法不对，老是google，可用信息不多，谢谢
<DraZet> iOpera: 我不认识她
<ofan> 吃饭去～～～
<freeflying> if_else, 你为啥不愿自己先试试再提问呢？
<fighterlyt> 卖vpn的朋友呢？
<dshbusiness> 上自习去……
<ofan> fighterlyt: 这里.. 出去下，一会回来
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，tomcat 可用和 nginx 一起工作吗？谢谢
<happyaron> iOpera: ...
<if_else> freeflying: 兄台，可能我一接触新东西，还不熟悉，好多配置/功能之间的关系不清晰
<and> 大家好：）
<happyaron> freeflying: 我打算接管LibreOffice的翻译
<freeflying> happyaron, its a huge project, 三思
<happyaron> freeflying: OOo的翻译原来是Sun控制的，现在翻译社区没跟过来搞LO。
<happyaron> freeflying: 了解，会首先merge OOo的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 我在看说明，看看工作量到底多大。
<zhan> iOpera: 阿姨
<freeflying> zhan, 毕业了？
<freeflying> iOpera, 你是ee?
<zhan> 木有
<zhan> DraZet: 大胡子鬼
<if_else> ofan: 我同学说，他只用了tomcat ，使用eclipse 就可以了，没设置 apaache 可有此事。谢谢
<happyaron> freeflying: iFvwm iGnome iOpera iGoogle Ooops 都是ee
<DraZet> 哎呀 纠结 新浪微薄上被领导follow了 而领导还是女人
<and> so多的号
<DraZet> zhan:
<zhan> DraZet: 你惹到阿姨啥了
<DraZet> zhan: 你来了啊
<DraZet> zhan: iOpera 是阿姨？ 没惹她啊
<and> fvwm好麻烦。。。
<JuncoJet> ⊙.⊙
<DraZet> 不知道要不要follow 空空
<freeflying> happyaron, 要不要啥时候定义一下中文版的 spec
<zhan> DraZet: 他给我发邮件啊，还 gtalk 啊，说你啥啥啥
<and> 空空？
<JuncoJet> 啥情况？
<zhan> 空空姐
<iOpera> freeflying: 额。差不多是
<iOpera> zhan: 鱼鱼好
<DraZet> zhan: 汗~~~ 我本来以为她是你 就说 昨天过夜费给了
<DraZet> zhan: 结果她立马就high了
<and> 。。。。。。
<iOpera> 嗯。被我发现了。
<DraZet> 嗯
<iOpera> 你们2个，居然互相收费
<DraZet> 不管了 偷偷follow空空
<DraZet> iOpera: 吃醋了
<and> 今天不是空的生日么。。。。
<DraZet> 是
<happyaron> freeflying: spec? 你指哪方面的spec?
<freeflying> happyaron, 特性这些
<roylez> iOpera: 啥？
<iOpera> roylez: ?
<JuncoJet> 庆祝空姐生日 百万影片免费下载free
<roylez> iOpera: 10:28 #ubuntu-cn: <         iOpera > roylez: 你转地方的，搞定没。
<happyaron> freeflying: 也好，这个周末试试看。
<freeflying> happyaron, 周末我可能不行，要打包
<JuncoJet> ibot 出来
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦，那你什么事后方便？
<iOpera> roylez: 你个长颈鹿
<freeflying> 今天和明天
<happyaron> freeflying: 什么时候
<happyaron> 哦。
<DraZet> zhan: 你毕业了没
<roylez> iOpera: ....何出此言阿
<zhan> DraZet: 没
<DraZet> zhan: 嚓 还没毕业 什么时候啊
 * JuncoJet ibot 出来,真的会出来……好神奇
<happyaron> freeflying: 那今天试试？
<iOpera> roylez:  你不是转地方嘛
<JuncoJet> ibot
<freeflying> happyaron, 好
<JuncoJet> ibot
<freeflying> happyaron, 正好ee也在
<JuncoJet> ibot 出来
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<happyaron> iOpera: 来说话
<JuncoJet> ibot 的作者是谁？竟然是中文机器人
<happyaron> freeflying: LO好像就334个字符串？
<iOpera> happyaron: 啥。
<happyaron> iOpera: 中国版啊。
<freeflying> happyaron, 不可能吧
<iOpera> 额。没看到啥话题嘛
<iOpera> 不明白
<happyaron> freeflying: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/build/tree/po/lo-build-zh-CN.po
<happyaron> freeflying: 目前就这一个让翻译的文件。
<happyaron> 334 strings
<freeflying> happyaron, 你想想，光writer就多少个了
<iOpera> 翻译。＠＠ 我的英文，翻译出长沙话的。
<happyaron> iOpera: 就是ubuntu中国版要在原版的基础上改点啥。
<happyaron> freeflying: 我也没搞清楚，以前的build文件废弃掉很多，改用系统礼包
<happyaron> 里的
<happyaron> lib
<happyaron> ... fcitx
<iOpera> 去掉OOo第一要紧。 happyaron 你提吧
<happyaron> freeflying: ^
<iOpera> 给建议我最在行
<freeflying> iOpera, 要干活的，比如帮fcitx把代码优化优化
<iOpera> 那不是yuking的事情嘛
<freeflying> iOpera, 他忙不过来吧
<iOpera> 很久没来了
<DraZet> 平时好无聊啊
<iOpera> 写C的，找斗篷合适。他正愁没项目作。 freeflying
<happyaron> lerosua:
<iOpera> 拿人，把 jinghua 也拉过来。
<DraZet> iOpera: 什么项目啊
<lerosua> iOpera: 又造遥了
<lerosua> happyaron: 嘛事哩
<iOpera> 。
<happyaron> lerosua: 向上看
<happyaron> lerosua: ubuntu 中国版，入伙不
<lerosua> happyaron: 翻译？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 快去答应着
<DraZet> happyaron: 不是有一个 deepin么
<iOpera> 还可以把那薛老板拉过来。
<lerosua> happyaron: 做发行版？
<jyf1987> 让 wind也入伙吧
<happyaron> lerosua: 嗯，做发行版
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你也来吧
<jyf1987> lerosua: 废话嘛 你都不关注的
<happyaron> DraZet: deepin 没有明确目标，呵呵
<DraZet> happyaron: 哦
<ilazy> arch官方有800+人。orz
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我还是做个顾问嘛 不做员工 我受不了管束
<lerosua> happyaron: 那我们有明确目标？
<freeflying> iOpera, 他是谁
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我靠 这个有前途 你赶紧答应了先
<XanaduNWH> jyf1987: 做顾问不受约束么-_-!
<iOpera> freeflying: xuecan。以前不是开公司的嘛。
<jyf1987> XanaduNWH: 不拿钱 没有名头 谁约束我？
<happyaron> lerosua: 现在就在讨论这个目标是啥。目前已知的就是只从官方仓库里抓抱，问题在于默认提供哪些东西。
<freeflying> iOpera, 他现在不开公司了？
<iOpera> 作啥linux服务项目的。
<XanaduNWH> jyf1987: 那是啥顾问。。
<lerosua> happyaron: 不错，有点兴趣。不过我不太会打包之类的工作
<iOpera> 后来亏了点，就找了个职业经理。自己退休的。 freeflying 呵呵
<DraZet> happyaron: 有做平板的想法没？
<happyaron> lerosua: 打包容易，考虑别的
<happyaron> DraZet: 平板？
<DraZet> happyaron: like ipad
<jyf1987> XanaduNWH: 提供点建议啥呗
<happyaron> DraZet: 没
<freeflying> iOpera, 很少见他出现了啊
<iOpera> 还有折腾 android的。可以作些集成的软件到ub。 freeflying
<lerosua> happyaron: 嗯，算我一个吧。
<iOpera> freeflying: 是好久没见了
<DraZet> ....
<happyaron> lerosua: 好的
<lerosua> happyaron: 要搞就搞大的。
<DraZet> happyaron: 有啥要求没
<lerosua> happyaron: 小打小闹就没意思了
<jyf1987> lerosua: 放心 这个肯定大 我很看好他
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你看好你又不来？
<happyaron> lerosua: 当然了，做完就放在 ubuntu.com 服务器了。
<happyaron> lerosua: 不放在 ubuntu.org.cn
<lerosua> jyf1987: 万一人家找到投资，你也成了开国功臣了啊
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我没啥本事 只能磨磨嘴皮子 给他们增加负担 不好
<DraZet> 要办公司还是办社区啊
<jyf1987> lerosua: 人家现在不就是被投资的么 马克都预报了 ubuntu中国版的 你不晓得？
<XanaduNWH> jyf1987: ERP顾问？
<lerosua> jyf1987: 啊/？ 官方的？
<ofan> 搞什么？
<happyaron> lerosua: 嗯，是啊。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你以为开玩笑的？
<freeflying> lerosua, gmbox有没有想过再完善些，做成累死搜狗那样的
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我几个月前就跟你说过 你没在意吧
<lerosua> 呃，果然好强，完全动用社区力量了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我以为是找员工干啊。
<jyf1987> XanaduNWH: 额 全能型顾问
<DraZet> 求加入 做打杂的
<jyf1987> lerosua: 额
<lerosua> freeflying: gmbox现在好像在muziget手上了
<iOpera> roylez: 你来作啥。赶紧说
<ofan> 加入啥？
<happyaron> lerosua: 有员工，但是特性得社区定
<jyf1987> gmbox和 sogou有啥相同的？
<DraZet> 中国版啊
<happyaron> lerosua: 还有些咱们的软件，得社区完善。
<iOpera> 嗯。去掉OOo happyaron
<lerosua> happyaron: 这个倒很新鲜。
<freeflying> lerosua, muziget是谁啊
<ofan> ubuntu中国版？？
<DraZet> yes
<lerosua> happyaron: 那我尽量整软件篡改部分了
<freeflying> iOpera, OOo肯定会被libreoffice替换的
<jyf1987> iOpera: 早去了 不过引进的是 libre
<ofan> 求入伙
<Warm_HUG> 1哇大牛们在谈生意
<iOpera> freeflying: .. 那 libre也大。
<freeflying> iOpera, 要不你克隆个wps出来？
<lerosua> freeflying:  就这个id，我也不太清楚，最新的gmbox是他重写的。
<freeflying> lerosua, 哦
<iOpera> 我准备加一个fvwm的配置进去。设置成缺省的。这样多好。
<happyaron> lerosua: 嗯
<happyaron> ofan: 来吧
<jyf1987> freeflying: 能不能考虑用兼容内核 这样就可以用 wps了
<happyaron> ...
<leos_ding> 哦？入伙！
<jyf1987> freeflying: 而且用 wps就跟金山拉上关系了 多了个合作伙伴
<XanaduNWH> jyf1987: 不用全能的
<lerosua> jyf1987: 用wine就可以wps啦，要兼容内核干嘛
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 看看大牛们在谈生意呢
<ofan> happyaron: 怎么入伙
<iOpera> 估计第一重要的是，设计ub-cn的新图标。
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 嗯。！？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 那随便了 反正是这意思
<DraZet> ofan: 到山下砍几个win的脑袋 当投名状
<happyaron> ofan: 你希望中国版ubuntu搞成啥样。
<jyf1987> 关键是 兼容内核是 浙大网新搞的 如果用那个  就跟 网新也拉上关系了
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 歃血先
<jyf1987> 网新也很有能量
<ofan> 正经点...
<ofan> happyaron: 第一中文支持够NB
<happyaron> ofan: 具体说
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 内核级
<iOpera> 园体要缺省安装上。 happyaron
<ofan> happyaron: 先是汉化吧，感觉很多文档也需要汉化..
<iOpera> ibus换成scim
<ofan> happyaron: 需要搞个中文wiki文档
<jyf1987> 汉化不单是文档 还包括 软件替换 额
<lerosua> 呃，默认全局菜单不。我喜欢。哈哈。
<cfy> iOpera: ibus好用么？
<ofan> happyaron: 然后是软件，某些中文兼容问题..
<Warm_HUG> 最好是不用wiki就用的很爽
<iOpera> lerosua: 那不好的
<happyaron> iOpera: 版权
<ofan> wiki的好处很大
<jyf1987> 去掉没用的软件 额
<lerosua> iOpera: untiy默认就是全局。你不喜欢也得是。哈哈
<iOpera> 改版的那个嘛。 happyaron
<happyaron> ofan: 汉化一直在搞，现在想的是那张livecd上要啥，要去掉啥
<iOpera> 米点阵的
<ofan> 鼓励开发者开发ubuntu的软件
<ofan> 中文开发者
<freeflying> iOpera, 你打算继续维护scim?
<happyaron> ofan: 不用想那么大范围的，只要想livecd上要啥不要啥。
<Warm_HUG> 先问句，“ubuntu中国版”定位的使用者是什么人？
<iOpera> freeflying: 如果有必要
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你说去掉，去掉哪些？
<jyf1987> iOpera: 是你维护的？来来来 打你几百夹棍
<freeflying> iOpera, 那你还不如看看imbus
<iOpera> 反正ibus的py不爽。体验。慢。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 给个列表看看
<Warm_HUG> 面向的人群都不知道
<happyaron> iOpera: ibus确实不爽
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 中文小白
<happyaron> +1
<jyf1987> happyaron: 照片软件第一个要去掉 老外喜欢搞照片管理 中国人用得少
<ofan> happyaron: 那就是一些常用的软件，还能有啥
<jyf1987> 还有那个 便签软件
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 年龄段在40到60岁的上年纪人
<cfy> emacs
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 给中文用户开箱即用的官方版
<cfy> perl
<iOpera> jyf1987: 对。不要那
<jyf1987> ooO 要干掉
<happyaron> jyf1987: 写个表啊。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 在这里我咋能记住
<iOpera> 发个帖子投票算了
<lainme> happyaron: 换上iceplayer，leafpad之类的，免得一接触ubuntu，到处见乱码
<jyf1987> 拼音和五笔保留 最好能开发 类似sogou那种 或者直接用 google的词库同步
<DraZet> happyaron: 有邮件列表么
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你得先说下从哪个发行版的基础上删除阿
<happyaron> DraZet: ubuntu-zh@lists.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> jyf1987: ubuntu 11.04
<happyaron> lainme: iceplayer?
<iOpera> 。。11。。
<happyaron> iOpera: 咋了？
<freeflying> lerosua, 这个都不在源里
<iOpera> 这版本啥样子，我都不知道哦。
<lerosua> freeflying: 啥东西？ gmbox ?
<freeflying> lerosua, iceplayer
<lainme> happyaron: 名字不太能记住了，音乐播放的，可以不用转编码
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我都没用 1104 咋知道她有什么软件
<lerosua> 噢。
<lerosua> 要去开会。
<lerosua> 大家先聊。
<happyaron> lerosua: :)
<jyf1987> 还有 如果版权上没有问题 一定要内置 mp3 decoder
<cfy> lame?
<happyaron> jyf1987: 版权上显然有问题
<iOpera> 擦边球嘛。 jyf1987
<cfy> 不行么？
<cfy> happyaron: lame也有版权问题？
<iOpera> mp3不是有授权了？
<happyaron> jyf1987: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.manifest
<^k^> ⇪ title: no page
<happyaron> jyf1987: 目前11.04的软件包列表
<jyf1987> 我个人的建议是 出钱到 暴风买点数据  看看全国用户播放的电影 前几位的格式是哪些 然后内置这些格式的支持
<Warm_HUG> 社区发行个什么包，可以避开版权问题么？
<lainme> happyaron: 可以弄个中国版ubuntu restricted extras？
<cfy> @_@
<ofan> 这还用看数据
<cfy> jyf1987: 无非是mpeg,
<happyaron> lainme: 这可以
<jyf1987> 或者去 腾讯买  360买也行 总之是要看数据
<ofan> 肯定rmvb,avi一类
<cfy> rmvb,mkv
<happyaron> lainme: 但是cd上不能默认带。
<happyaron> ofan: mkv
<kwater> 雨林母蜂和这个啥关系?
<happyaron> ofan: 里面装啥就不知道了。
<jyf1987> xulrunner怎么也保留 额
<happyaron> kwater: 没关系
<happyaron> jyf1987: 废话么，firefox要用
<jyf1987> ofan: cfy 不要想当然 要是我想当然 还以为大家都跟我一样 只有 ogg呢
<kwater> 喔，就是想做第二个中国特色的雨林母蜂咯
<happyaron> 暂时不可能换成chromium
<happyaron> kwater: 也不是
<cfy> jyf1987: 你想多了。。。。ogg......
<happyaron> kwater: 官方版
<ofan> jyf1987: 这个应该看压片的喜欢用什么格式
<ilazy> 我觉得可以参考一下veket。里面有很多东西可以直接用。XD
<happyaron> kwater: 以后放在 ubuntu.com 上
<happyaron> ilazy: 地址？
<jyf1987> 我挺怀念 chromeless的 happyaron可以论证下 应用
<ofan> jyf1987: 大部分都是在win下压制，都是rmvb的
<cfy> jyf1987: 不买的话，直接去下载的地方搜索。然后抓出数据不行么？
<lainme> kwater: 没关系
<happyaron> ofan: rmvb时代应该快过去了吧，现在都h264
<jyf1987> happyaron: 就浏览器来说 如果能做一些针对国内用户的 插件也不错 比如 一键转到人人网
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我绝对还是不要乱加东西。
<happyaron> 觉得
<cfy> happyaron: 内置perl么？emacs呢？
<cfy> Total: 13 packages (13 upgrades), Size of downloads: 207,638 kB
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我觉得需要 因为你都已经限定了是 中国版
<iOpera> happyaron: 嗯。不乱加。可以把我的下载脚本，加到某地方，方便下载视频。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 额 谋私阿
<happyaron> cfy: perl肯定有，emacs不会吧。
<lainme> cfy: 像你这样要求的，估计不会用desktop CN版
<cfy> happyaron: ok,那也行。
<jyf1987> 另外 ubuntu one应该换掉 或者 在中国设服务器
<jyf1987> 太慢了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是这是类似kubuntu/xubuntu那样
<cfy> lainme: 我肯定不会gentoo用得好好的。再说我用ubuntu一直不太顺
<happyaron> iOpera: 打个包，ee-scripts
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> jyf1987: 备案办不下来啊。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 参考ipad就像
<iOpera> freeflying: 某些软件，可以让叶子搞到他那git服务器上。让apt和git并行支撑中国版本。
<cfy> 前面在看日本鬼片。。。。。看到有人写程序，是lisp和shell script........太犀利了。。。。。
<iOpera> 就跳过版权问题了。
<cfy> 手机男友。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那考虑和 雨林木风那个 115网盘合作 或者 跟 阿里巴巴合作 他们也在搞网络硬盘服务
<cfy> iOpera: mp3是怎么样的版权问题？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 一个元软件包，用apt可以实现中国版和官方版的转换。
<iOpera> 要抓也是抓叶子。
<iOpera> :D
<happyaron> jyf1987: 这个跟 freeflying 说。
<iOpera> 都是解码
<happyaron> iOpera: 叶子胆小，哈哈
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你都livecd的 这个apt有什么用
<iOpera> 115可以试试
<cfy> iOpera: lame不是开源的么？
<iOpera> 国内支撑的网盘环境
<ofan> jyf1987: 除非他们找社区合作，社区主动去和这些公司合作 就有嫌疑了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是装到硬盘上，要可以用apt改。
<jyf1987> 你既然是搞中国版 就不要考虑老外
<cfy> 115速度不太行。。。。还不如google code
<iOpera> cfy: 那些歌曲
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那差不多 那是另外说
<jyf1987> ofan: 有什么不可以的
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。
<cfy> 哈哈
<jyf1987> 你们这帮人 都放不开
<cfy> 我的快递到了。
<ilazy> happyaron: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2839259/
<ofan> jyf1987: 这涉及到商业问题了，应该是ubuntu官方的事
<happyaron> jyf1987: 所有改动集成到仓库内各个软件包，然后我们通过ubuntu-chinese 和ubuntu-chinese-default-settings两个软件包激活
<ilazy> happyaron: 软件方面。其实那个是修改自puppy
<ofan> jyf1987: 社区不应该搞商业合作
<jyf1987> 还有网卡支持
<iOpera> 把vc拿过来也好
<happyaron> ofan: 这个就是官方在推动，社区要先做个考虑。
<jyf1987> 最好就有 配置好 电信/联通/移动 的拨号上网界面
<iOpera> vc的服务
<happyaron> ilazy: 有官方网站么。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 好吧 等这次弄好以后 我要写信 额
<pocoyo> happyaron: 多加个emacs也死不了人。也就几十M
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃。
<iOpera> 。 emacs一边去
<ilazy> happyaron: ms只有论坛。我看下。一下发你
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那还少啊。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 是不是还要有QQ 人人 开心 新浪微薄的客户端啊
<happyaron> ilazy: 嗯。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 现在硬盘大
<jyf1987> DraZet: 有什么不可以？
<flh> 请教下，ubuntu cd 和dvd ,后者会多些什么？主要的
<happyaron> DraZet: 围脖的支持会打算考虑集成在gwibber里
<jyf1987> 你都中国版了 你还保留 推特客户端干嘛？
<happyaron> flh: 就是多很多软件。
<jyf1987> 难道你还卖vpn服务阿
<beyond> ºô½ÐÒùÂé×Ó
<^k^> beyond:say 網請窋鎊赽 in Big5 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<DraZet> happyaron: 哦 好久不用ubuntu了 现在都这么先进了啊
<happyaron> jyf1987: 只能是去修改gwibber增加新浪豆瓣支持
<ofan> happyaron: 我们又不是Canoical的管理，这种合作只能由他们决定吧
<ilazy> happyaron: http://www.lucky8k.com/
<happyaron> ofan: 但是可以和他们说
<srdgame> gwibber啥時候能聯通Twitter...
<happyaron> DraZet: :)
<iOpera> happyaron: 记得都支持了的
<happyaron> iOpera: 我看看
<happyaron> iOpera: 没，需要插件
<ofan> happyaron: 跑
<ofan> happyaron: 哦～
<iOpera> 我看过网页
<iOpera> 当然
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那没关系 关键是要支持 跟新浪搞好关系 促进他们维持开放 对开放友好
<iOpera> 使用插件，没啥问题吧。
<flh> happyaron: debian五张dvd基本用的软件全了 而ubu才一张，收录的不多吧？
<happyaron> iOpera: 要把插件直接提交到gwibber官方
<happyaron> flh: 当然不多
<happyaron> flh: 必须有所取舍。
<iOpera> 那倒是
<jyf1987> 话说 erlang是哪个软件依赖的？
<DraZet> happyaron: 面向的用户群是哪些？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 和新浪的公关 freeflying ..
<iOpera> 面向小白嘛
<jyf1987> happyaron: 恩 搞起来就好 是谁去 我管不着
<iOpera> 这最关键
<happyaron> DraZet: 小白桌面用户，非折腾型
<DraZet> iOpera: 要是面向小白的话 没必要装那么多东西
 * ofan 中国版应该内置翻墙功能！！！
<iOpera> 这家伙。
<happyaron> ofan: 你找你们领导谈谈，批些vpn吧。
<happyaron> :)
<ofan> happyaron: 我可以批一部分
<iOpera> 干脆内置网警登录窗口
<jyf1987> ofan: 要不要跟你们部门合作 把网盘搞到你们那去 可以就近监控
<kwater> 我觉得应该要注意政策大过商业 ..
<kwater> vpn twitter这些尽量invisible
<ofan> 可以整合到ubuntu one服务里
<ofan> 收费的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你把那些软件列表 整理归类 我们来投票好不好？
<iOpera> happyaron: 忘记一个，要带mencoder和各种型号的设备的配置文件。
<jyf1987> 比如 归类为 应用软件  驱动 插件啥的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，我现在没那么多时间啊。
<DraZet> happyaron: 我觉得照着ipad 或者 安卓手机的市场程序 那样整就行 基本的都装好 用不着动手 如果需要其他的 可以去市场下载 或者自己去网上下载
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那软件中心里就分类了。
<jyf1987> 好吧 我玩上有空搞下
<jyf1987> 晚上
<ofan> office还带？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那你把数据给搞出来阿
<happyaron> DraZet: 现在就是啊。
<DraZet> happyaron: 哦 我还没用过呢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，这个我也不知道咋搞，你看software-center里。
<ofan> 把常用软件都搞上
<happyaron> ofan: libreoffice
<DraZet> happyaron: 那就成了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这真是 额
<jediwjr> 老大们 问个问题~ 昨天在台式机上wubi 10.10 装完后忘记安装路径有中文 重启后进不去     > > 之后在win7下卸载ubuntu后 再点wubi     >>>弹出的提示框没有 “安装到win中” 的选项拉   这个怎么解啊?
<ofan> 再搞点中国主题
 * iOpera 其实我支持gnome-office的。
<happyaron> ofan: 支持，但是怎么搞
<jyf1987> 还有一些策略是要改进的 上次我就说过 我机器里没有蓝牙设备 你根本就不应该给我装蓝牙的驱动 就算装了 也不应该默认启动
<iOpera> happyaron: 我的木纹桌面，要加进去
<jyf1987> 还有打印机 扫描仪 这些驱动
<ofan> happyaron: 需要点设计了，就是gtk主题吧，不用多，一两个，然后变变颜色
<jyf1987> 优化了以后 能减少不少东西
<happyaron> iOpera: 做成项目，才可以打包
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯。
<iOpera> gloobus
<ofan> happyaron: 有没有必要把wine加进去
<srdgame> 不要自帶翻牆功能，party會絞殺Ubuntu的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 驱动是kernel team的，跟咱们没啥关系。
<happyaron> ofan: 没有。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那你们权限还是不行阿 不给力
 * happyaron 出去下，稍等哦。
<jediwjr> ....有人帮忙马？:-*
<iOpera> 界面部分和软件配置嘛。 jyf1987
<ofan> happyaron: wine个wow什么的，一定会吸引不少玩家的眼球～～～
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不是权限的问题， 驱动本来就该所有版本都需要
<DraZet> jediwjr: 刻盘 用光驱装
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我是说默认的启动与否
<iOpera> 你以为是另外的发行版本？ jyf1987
<happyaron> ofan: 那是ylmf做的事。
<ofan> happyaron: 额..
<jyf1987> 你有个安装过程 应该知道我有哪些设备的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦，这个也应该是所有版本都受影响
<jyf1987> 怎么可以没有那设备 那服务还启动呢
<iOpera> 。。这家伙
<jyf1987> 我最痛恨的就是那三个服务 蓝牙 打印机 扫描仪
<happyaron> jyf1987: 这确实是所有版本都应该受影响的。
<happyaron> 等等等等哦，出去下。。。
<jyf1987> 这是不对的 不合理的
<happyaron> 有啥意见的，可以发信给ubuntu-zh@lists.ubuntu.com，或者发给我
<happyaron> 或者等我在的时候和我说。。。
<iOpera> happyaron: 别和 jyf1987扯。他是死脑筋的。
<DraZet>  大家都订阅什么邮件列表？
<jediwjr> DraZet: 谢谢啊 我用虚拟光驱和u盘 都试过 可是 运行wubi后  只有两个选项   1.完整安装 2.了解更多.....都没有安装到win的选项....我在试试吧
<DraZet> iOpera: 阿姨？
<jyf1987> 额 我这算什么死脑筋 许多人抱怨 ubuntu 越来越吃内存 还不都是你们没考虑这个的问题
<jyf1987> 服务就一个劲的加
<iOpera> 干嘛
<jyf1987> 完全不理人家机器的情况
<DraZet> jediwjr: .... 我是说 不用wubi 直接重启从光盘启动
<kwater> daemon资源应该吃不多吧...
<iOpera> 系统的架构和底层。不是你可以改的。否则，那就不是ub了。 jyf1987
<DraZet> iOpera: 爆性别 爆年龄
<iOpera> 中国版本，最多就是加点特色软件
<iOpera> 配置，主题
<jyf1987> iOpera: 这只是 安装程序的一个更改 就是你安装的时候 扫下硬件 根据硬件来 决定某些服务是否启动
<happyaron> iOpera: 就是默认选择的软件包集合，以及软件的默认设置
<iOpera> DraZet: 你去问鲇鱼
<jediwjr> DraZet: 这个电脑是俺妈炒股用的...不敢重新分区双系统...
<ofan> jyf1987: 什么服务
<iOpera> happyaron: 嗯
<ofan> jyf1987: 默认的系统服务就那么几个
<jyf1987> ofan: 我说了 在我那 就是 蓝牙 打印机 扫描仪
<happyaron> iOpera: 剩下要多啥，都是直接推到官方仓库。
<DraZet> iOpera: 汉化 主题 + 网络优化+特色软件 比方说扣扣
<iOpera> qq怎么可能
<ofan> jyf1987: 是gnome的服务吧
<jyf1987> linuxqq也还行
<happyaron> DraZet: 扣扣是mht不给办法，所以没可能
<DraZet> iOpera: 扣扣有官方版本
<iOpera> 开源不
<happyaron> DraZet: 那就是个残废软件
<DraZet> happyaron: 有官方版本 不开源
<iOpera> 有xmpp。走这边还差不多
<DraZet> happyaron: 有总比没有强吧
<iOpera> 怎么可能鼓励私有协议
<ofan> qq就不用特别支持了
<ofan> 桌面放个webqq2的链接就得了
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你这态度就不要做中国版了
<kwater> cupsd (1.1MB): A printer daemon. Not needed as no printer is attached to this computerkbluetoothd (3.2MB): The KDE Bluetooth daemon. Not needed because this computer doesn't have Bluetooth connectivity.
<happyaron> webapp的思路还是可以的。
<DraZet> ofan: web qq 上不去了
<gebjgd> DraZet: 屁
<gebjgd> DraZet: 天天用
<palomino|working> 能上了 , DraZet
<DraZet> gebjgd: web.qq.com?
<iOpera> jyf1987: 啥。这版本是应该推介给屁民，告诉他们还有很多条道路。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你是国外用户 用的是 qq国际版 nnd
<palomino|working> web2 , DraZet
<gebjgd> DraZet: web2.qq.com
<DraZet> 哦
<DraZet> 太好了
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 哪有国际版？
<wzlxx> 谁虚拟机安装过gentoo?
<wzlxx> vbox
<palomino|working> 我
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 貂叔
<jyf1987> iOpera: 搞中国版就是之前许多人要用的软件都没有 所以要搞中国版嘛 你还非要抱住老的思想不放  那中国版跟汉化版有啥区别
<iOpera> 不可能搞出闭源软件的
<iOpera> 那进不了源。
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 哪位？
<ofan> 不能加闭源的
<jyf1987> 可以进软件仓库吧
<jyf1987> software center不就有
<iOpera> 你还是去ylmf吧。 jyf1987
<ofan> 驱动默认必须要用开源的
<pocoyo> iOpera: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<pocoyo> iOpera: OO.
<jyf1987> 又没说驱动
<iOpera> pocoyo: 你个傻bot。。。。。
<jyf1987> 软件没说不能用开源
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 屌叔
<ofan> 驱动也是软件
<jyf1987> 额 说错 没说不能用弊源
<iOpera> 见字就出啊。 pocoyo
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 汗。。。。不知道哪位
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 元老了
<pocoyo> iOpera: 嗯 见字就出。
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 哦，我想试试看看
<jyf1987> 见字中出 呵呵
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 不过在vbox里弄gentoo会被耻笑的
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 为嘛？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: qq有 intl版的 相当于挂了 360外挂 啥广告都没 nnd
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 时间久？
<DraZet_> 登录失败，重试
<flh> jyf1987: 雨林麻风他们不知道拿什么来搞中国版的，真不明白
<ofan> VPN 9 RMB/月
<DraZet_> 登陆不上
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 给个地址
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 自己搜
<gebjgd> jyf1987: web2.qq.com国际版？
<jyf1987> flh: ylmf就是搞 115网盘的 同样的ubuntu one的策略 他们就可以用 官方就差许多了
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 你敢限制我？
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<flh> jyf1987: 我觉得他们搞搞xp还差不多，至少有好多人会用它
<jyf1987> flh: 没关系阿 他们是商业公司 看好这个有道理的
<jyf1987> 再说了 他们对用户的反应很敏感 不像社区 ee何曾考虑过用户？
<jyf1987> 要是换了我 我就强迫大家都用ogg格式 额
<jyf1987> 这都不行的
<happyaron> 回来了。
<wzlxx> gebjgd, 为嘛不能在vbox里安装gentoo？？
<iOpera> 我可以用incron 搞定你的这问题。凡是进来的mp3。我都自动给你转ogg。怎么样
<jyf1987> 但你不是没有 mp3 decoder么 额
<jyf1987> 而且你要这么整 最后就成苹果了 自己接管 音乐文件的存放
<ofan> 直接搞个脚本 让用户自己去下载
<iOpera> 解码的咋没有哦
<jyf1987> 刚才不是说了嘛 mp3格式有点问题哈
<ofan> 有没有用过jed编辑器？ 这玩意是不是就是emacs???
<jyf1987> 你自己可以装 我们不能给你装阿
<iOpera> nnnd 进源的解码器
<iOpera> 又不是win32codec
<iOpera> 你想哪里去了
<jyf1987> 刚才哈皮自己说的 可不关我的事
<jyf1987> 我对这些一向来不在乎 能开源我就用开源 不能就花钱
<Warm_HUG> 进桌面，就有个超大图标，click me，点完都给装好
<iOpera> 你可以去和sina说。给他们在桌面上打广告，让他们支付费用，买断闭源软件来用。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 我就是这个意思阿
<ofan> 最后搞个向导类型的把，选择需要装的软件
<iOpera> sina不是有日本背景嘛。顺便推介几个日本妞当桌面
<jyf1987> iOpera: 用 115网盘也是这个意思阿 你给她推广用户 他不得给你点费用么 而且 ylmf自己也搞开发 大家互相开放 就更好了
<ofan> 115不好
<jyf1987> 还有淘宝
<jyf1987> 最近淘宝不是放出支付宝插件了么 这个很重要
<iOpera> 淘宝不在乎你这
<ofan> 还不如跟网易商量，为中国版搞个源镜像
<jyf1987> iOpera: 她不在乎你 你就主动点呗  反正用她这个插件也不用给她付费
<freeflying> happyaron, 网盘我们有UbuntuOne啊
<gebjgd> jyf1987: webqq哪儿有国际版阿
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我说的是 qq client
<iOpera> 那速度。。 freeflying
<ilazy> 我也觉得还是和sohu 163的靠谱些。
<ilazy> 他们对开源友好
<happyaron> freeflying: 那是 jyf 提的。
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 没win怎么用
<iOpera> 我觉得你和老温谈最好了。 jyf1987 去吧
<bruce_> 你们不觉得最重要的是 word excel pdf 要与windows下兼容吗？ 我有一些word文档及 pdf文档在ubutnu下打不开 或者打开后乱码。
<happyaron> freeflying: 新浪围脖的事，应该和他们公关下，别给gwibber封了。
<jyf1987> freeflying: ubuntu one速度太慢了 我的意思是 要不跟国内的网盘合作 要不 在国内搞 镜像
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 有 wine
<happyaron> freeflying: qq可以考虑用 prism webapp
<ofan> 非要搞ubuntu one 干毛
<jyf1987> ofan: 黏住用户
<gebjgd> jyf1987: wine都删了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额
<ofan> jyf1987: sugarsync国内可以用，跟dropbox一样好用
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 还是web2.qq.com好用
<jyf1987> iOpera: 影帝貌似最近离婚 心情不会太好
<freeflying> happyaron, 新浪的gwibber作者是谁
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 这个自然
<pocoyo> gebjgd: web1. 以后是不是就不再用了？
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有过接触
<happyaron> freeflying: 目前网上能找到新浪插件和豆瓣插件，都挺有用
<ofan> 恩  这个倒很好
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊
<ofan> 把新浪微波内置上去
<freeflying> happyaron, prism的qq支持我昨天发补丁出去了
<happyaron> freeflying: 我试试给新浪插件的作者发信联系下，豆瓣的还不知道能否联系上。
<jyf1987> 豆瓣文青多 不知道会否用 ubuntu
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，可以考虑加个webapp到中国版
<ofan> 我就常逛豆瓣
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 那我以后不敢去了
<gebjgd> pocoyo: web1不好用阿
<ofan> jyf1987: 怕什么
<ofan> jyf1987: 是不是男人～
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 协议老
<happyaron> freeflying: 我开始着手写wiki上，今天晚些或者明天再搞launchpad上的spec
<jyf1987> ofan: 你来试试 我是不是？
<ofan> 豆瓣上的应该会喜欢ubuntu
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 原来web2一直登陆不上。现在能登上了 但是比较卡啊。
<ofan> jyf1987: 怎么试
<jyf1987> ofan: lol
<freeflying> happyaron, launchpad上有blueprint了，你只要在wiki上写好spec链接好了就可以
<ilazy> pocoyo: web2是通过flash实现的。当然卡啰
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我都登不上webqq.
<happyaron> freeflying: blueprint地址在哪？
<jyf1987> iOpera: 浏览器能否给系统发dbus消息呢
<jyf1987> iOpera: 如果 webqq那个 来信息了 能给系统发通知就更棒了
<pocoyo> gebjgd: .... 咋俩反了。
<lubcat> ......
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你能实现下不？
<iOpera> jyf1987: 这没见过
<happyaron> jyf1987: 用prism
<freeflying> happyaron, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/yingzhen/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-chinese-version
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 油猴脚本 可以通知。用notify-send那个。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 要看浏览器有没有这个机制阿
<iOpera> 没
<jyf1987> chromeless都不行
<happyaron> freeflying: yingzhen项目上的spec，pitti不是说得改到ubuntu项目下么？
<ofan> 油候不是fx才能用么
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: amazon现在出一个free一年的ec2套餐
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 是么 油猴也是 js阿 为何就可以呢
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 不错。
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 链接呢，我正在找它的链接
<ofan> 默认用什么浏览器？？？？？
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 我昨天申请了
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: aws.amazon.com
<ofan> 用chrome吧
<AnThOnYhO> 新注册的aws用户都可以享受到
<jyf1987> AnThOnYhO: 要信用卡账户 你哪里搞来的？
<iOpera> jyf1987: js 算啥。我的op脚本不都调用系统的嘛
<AnThOnYhO> 我直接绑定我的信用银行的就可以呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我原先的kindle帐户就绑定了。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 为了安全考虑 一般浏览器脚本不是不能调用系统的东西嘛
<AnThOnYhO> AWS Free Usage Tier (Per Month):
<iOpera> 那是当然。
<happyaron> ofan: firefox
<AnThOnYhO>     * 750 hours of Amazon EC2 Linux Micro Instance usage (613 MB of memory and 32-bit and 64-bit platform support) – enough hours to run continuously each month*
<AnThOnYhO>     * 750 hours of an Elastic Load Balancer plus 15 GB data processing*
<iOpera> 方式不同
<happyhappy> happyaron: Yingzhen 是什么
<AnThOnYhO> * 10 GB of Amazon Elastic Block Storage, plus 1 million I/Os, 1 GB of snapshot storage, 10,000 snapshot Get Requests and 1,000 snapshot Put Requests*
<AnThOnYhO>     * 5 GB of Amazon S3 storage, 20,000 Get Requests, and 2,000 Put Requests*
<AnThOnYhO>     * 30 GB per of internet data transfer (15 GB of data transfer “in” and 15 GB of data transfer “out” across all services except Amazon CloudFront)*
<AnThOnYhO>     * 25 Amazon SimpleDB Machine Hours and 1 GB of Storage**
<AnThOnYhO>     * 100,000 Requests of Amazon Simple Queue Service**
<AnThOnYhO>     * 100,000 Requests, 100,000 HTTP notifications and 1,000 email notifications for Amazon Simple Notification Service**
<AnThOnYhO> In addition to these services, the AWS Management Console is available at no charge to help you build and manage your application on AWS.
<ofan> 别刷屏
<ofan> 我擦
<AnThOnYhO> 基本上micro的是一个月24*30运行
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: ...
<AnThOnYhO> 没问题
<iOpera> 拉。安安。。
<ofan> 这个谁爱用谁用
<jyf1987> iOpera: 那你是怎么弄的
<ofan> 免费的都是浮云
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 我现在想自己生成一个ubuntu的ami
<AnThOnYhO> 默认的镜像是15G超出了。
<iOpera> happyaron: 让 AnThOnYhO 去联系vc。我们把vc带进去。捆绑到mldonkey的配置里面。
<AnThOnYhO> iOpera: 是让他们开放api吧
<iOpera> jyf1987: op 的本身命令都支持调用脚本的嘛
<iOpera> AnThOnYhO: 那可能困难
<jyf1987> iOpera: 那不安全
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: ami是啥？
<iOpera> jyf1987: 自己配置，咋不安全
<happyaron> iOpera: 呃。
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: ami是 amzon用在云上的镜像
<iOpera> vc的资源，多好。。
<AnThOnYhO> 其实就是xen镜像
<happyhappy> happyaron: yingzhen 是啥?
<iOpera> 中国特色
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 干吗还自己生成啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: TurnKey Linux Virtual Appliance Library | Virtual Appliances for Virtual Machines, Cloud Computing and Bare Metal
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 哦。
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 要ebs是10G的呀
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 免费的只给了10G
<happyaron> happyhappy: ubuntu公司的一个项目
<happyhappy> happyaron: 是什么的拼音？
<AnThOnYhO> 而amazon上public的ami都是15G
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 我放在singapore
<AnThOnYhO> 速度不错
<happyaron> happyhappy: 呃，嬴政吧。
<AnThOnYhO> ssh.suifeng.me 你可以试一下延时
<ofan> 这个免费能用多久
<jyf1987> ofan: 一年
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, AWS能做的事情太少了
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 做网站太贵了
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 现在还在试验当中
<ofan> 一年不爽
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 恩比起普通的vps
<AnThOnYhO> 性价比不高
<ofan> 还是用vps爽
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 这个turnkeylinux是基于debian的不
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 基于Ubuntu的
<ofan> 广告： VPN 9 RMB/月
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<ofan> happyaron: 表T我
<jyf1987> 那就错了 我碰到个公司 他们做facebook app的就是 aws server
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 不知道源是不是用amazon,amazon说用他们的源升级不算在流量内
<ofan> amazon的云计算死贵
<ofan> 性价比=0
<jyf1987> ofan: 就用 GAE呗
<jyf1987> 我还有个 google storage的账户 呵呵
<jyf1987> 拿来放代码挺好的
<ofan> nnnnd 按运行时间算，那要是遭到攻击，损失不就海了去了
<Fivesheep> vpn没啥用.. 如果 vps 9 RMB.. 立即买
<AnThOnYhO> ofan: 现在给你免费试用一年你还嫌什么。
<happyaron> Fivesheep: ...
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 用 amazon自己的不算
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 恩我给你看一
<wzlxx> 大家都用了小企鹅输入法了嘛？
<freeflying> Fivesheep, 给我个pptp的账号
<wzlxx> rc1的，感觉还可以阿
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: name=amzn-v0.9-Base
<AnThOnYhO> mirrorlist=http://repo.ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/amzn-v0.9/mirror.list
<AnThOnYhO> mirror_expire=300
<AnThOnYhO> metadata_expire=300
<AnThOnYhO> gpgcheck=1
<AnThOnYhO> gpgkey=file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY-amazon-beta
<AnThOnYhO> enabled=1
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 没阿
<Fivesheep> 我的vpn早停了
<freeflying> Fivesheep, 你在家里的机器上开给我好了
<AnThOnYhO> 不知道ubuntu的源是怎样的。
<Fivesheep> 我家里的 1.5M
<Fivesheep> 不行的
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 你不如买个vps
<freeflying> Fivesheep, 没有便宜的啊
<ofan> Fivesheep: 想的美 vps 9rmb 跟免费没啥区别
<Fivesheep> 或者等我发达了, 买个vps, 开几个vpn帐号给你们用
<jyf1987> ofan: 找日本人托管机器
<Fivesheep> 我倒是有个免费的vps..
<ofan> jyf1987: 不认识日本人
<freeflying> Fivesheep, 你不是已经发达了吗
<Fivesheep> 不过不好意思用太多流量
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 没阿
<jyf1987> 找个日本人 开个 1G的家庭带宽
<jyf1987> 就可以托管机器了 呵呵
<freeflying> Fivesheep, 给我个账号先
<Fivesheep> 低收入阶层
<Fivesheep> 现在没有
<freeflying> Fivesheep, pptp，我要在ipad上用
<Fivesheep> 没pptp
<Fivesheep> 压根没配过
<Fivesheep> 一般不搞些自己没需求的东西 - -
<ofan> openvpn能不能限制客户端流量？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<flh> happyhappy: 我把空个聊天窗口的内容用conky显示，人名字后面出出： >两个方块  有什么办法读出方块？
<Genieliu> ubuntu10.10 更新又卡在cups-ppdc，有人也是这样么？
<jyf1987> cfy ?
<lkk-> flh: 换字体
<iOpera> lkk-: ...
<lkk-> iOpera: 不是字体问题?
<iOpera> 当然不是
<iOpera> 是缓冲设置小了
<flh> lkk-: 谢谢，以前有个唐诗三百也这样，我对conky怕了，不知用什么字体？
<lkk-> flh: 是缓冲设置小了
<flh> lkk-: 再提示下，哪设置缓冲字体，？
<jyf1987> lkk-: 我要气象预报
<flh> lkk-: 真的，你说对了，我重启conky ,就出来了
<pocoyo> flh: 换个中文字体？
<lkk-> flh: 换了字体?
<iOpera> 。
<lkk-> iOpera: 哈哈
<pocoyo> iOpera: 缓冲设置小了 应该是 显示不出来 好像掉字一样。
<iOpera> 凭啥会。conky一直刷新的
<flh> pocoyo: 字体是对了，其它有中文的地方，正常，可能是缓存，如那位朋友说的，现在好了
<iOpera> 尾巴上显示不对，就是缓冲小了
<iOpera> 信息长度变了
<pocoyo> ...
<lkk-> ...
<flh> pocoyo: 你们也把这个聊天用conky来显示？
<pocoyo> flh: no.
<lkk-> flh: 他们用 send-notifyd
<flh> pocoyo:我初进来，觉得有趣，就让它写在了桌面上
<pocoyo> flh: 写桌面上做啥 天天看桌面？
<flh> lkk-: 边角上，随意看看
<lkk-> o
<pocoyo> flh: 截个图来看看。
<kfsh> 终于找到中文的了。。。。
<kfsh> hello,anybody here?
<pocoyo> kfsh: nobody
<kfsh> really?
<kfsh> nice to meet you.
<blueghost> 我进错房间了吗。
<blueghost> 怎么都是英语
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: hi
<blueghost> 在看《上海上海》， 怎么看那些上海工人罢工游行的控诉，怎么感觉说的都是现在的事。 《上海上海》是不是借古喻今的
<kfsh> 没进错
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 在么？有问题想问，路由到手了。不过无法刷机。。。。。说什么固件有问题
<pocoyo> kfsh: 进对了
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 什么问题
<AnThOnYhO> 版本不对是吧
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 对阿。
<kfsh> 进了中文的聊天室，反倒有点不适应了
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 稍等
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://downloads.openwrt.org/snapshots/trunk/ar71xx/openwrt-ar71xx-generic-dir-825-b1-squashfs-factory.bin
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 嗯，我郁闷了，我到ie上也试了下。也是同样的错误
<lkk-> jyf1987: 飞信的库我还没找到
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 你要下个官方的原生固件
<AnThOnYhO> 用hex模式打开
<AnThOnYhO> 看最后的几个数字
<AnThOnYhO> 然后看dd-wrt的数字匹配不匹配
<AnThOnYhO> 你的是什么版的na还是wwww
<cfy> 不知道，看不来。怎么看？
<jyf1987> lkk-: 你是懒得去用那个 libfetion而已
<happyaron> lkk-: 看openfetion的代码，lib已经独立出来了。
<lkk-> happyaron: 哦,主要是没时间
<lkk-> jyf1987: 等有时间再研究
<jyf1987> lkk-: 额 你每天都做啥呢
<lkk-> jyf1987: 玩游戏
<jyf1987> lkk-: err
<Warm_HUG> 要下班咯
<lkk-> jyf1987: 哦,不对
<lkk-> jyf1987: 我每天打工赚钱
<jyf1987> lkk-: 做 golden farmer?
<kfsh> 11
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 如何看na还是ww呢？
<kfsh> 请问一下，怎样对着某个人说话？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 这个不知道呀你查一下。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 	硬件版本: B1  	固件版本: 2.01SS	
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 路由是这么写的
<AnThOnYhO> 这样子吧
<AnThOnYhO> 你先用www的
<AnThOnYhO> 试一下
<AnThOnYhO> 你用hex工具打开官方的固件
<AnThOnYhO> 看最后几个数字
<cfy> 哦。可是我想用openwrt阿
<jyf1987> cfy: 那个统计的地址呢
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 固件从网上下？
<AnThOnYhO> 从d-link 上下
<cfy> jyf1987: http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/stats.sqlite ?
<jyf1987> 就要页面 统计的
<cfy> ?
<jyf1987> 额 今天又是我
<kfsh> chat
<jyf1987> 上午我都没说话呢
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 00AP94-AR7161-RT -080619-00
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 再看dd-wrt的
<gfrog> 今天rhel6发布啊，哈
<AnThOnYhO> 然后把dd-wrt改成一样
<AnThOnYhO> 就可以刷了
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我看了下openwrt的一样的。。。
<AnThOnYhO> dd-wrt的呢
<AnThOnYhO> openwrt应该也是一样的吧
<cfy> 没试dd-wrt
<^k^> ⇪ title: no page
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 我忘记了你是要刷openwrt
<cfy> 不过openwrt没有分ww和na 阿
<cfy> 嗯
<cfy> 咋办？
<kfsh> 第一次用IRC，谁知道怎么做才能对着某一个人说话？
<lkk-> s irc | kfs
<^k^> kfsh: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<flh> kfsh: 打他的名字  再文字
<touparx> kfsh:  /msg nick messenge
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:  你在什么模式下刷的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: web模式阿
<flh> pocoyo: 能不能访问？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 这样子
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/d-link/dir-825
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 找这个教程的
<pocoyo> kfsh: 输入名字 按tab键
<kfsh> s irc | cfy
<AnThOnYhO> 你关机然后按复位键
<pocoyo> flh: 访问啥？
<AnThOnYhO> 不要松开
<AnThOnYhO> 再开机
<AnThOnYhO> 等到电源灯变黄色闪动的时候
<AnThOnYhO> 再松开
<flh> pocoyo: 能不能访问？http://115.230.73.29/bb.jpg
<AnThOnYhO> 进入web界面再刷
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 直接拔掉电源么？
<cfy> ok
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<pocoyo> flh: 可以。
<kfsh> rrrr
<kfsh> pocoyo,
<kfsh> pocoyo,
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: ok了，我试试，先下线
<flh> pocoyo: 我电脑没有关过，电信却换了我临时的ip
 * kfsh 。。。
<flh> lkk-: 你是如何解决conky的缓存的？我没有办法，目前只是重启它
<kfsh> AnThOnYhO,
<cfy> an
<kfs> k
<cfy> 我在手机上
<kfsh> ..
 * kfsh 试试
<lkk-> flh: 问EE,他是专家之一
<cfy> 已经3分钟了，还在上传，不过nload显示没有流量
<flh> pocoyo:  我是一旦修改.conkyrc 就出乱码
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 这个不知道呀
<AnThOnYhO> 不过应该很快的
<flh> lkk-: 非常感谢，至少我想到重启，EE是哪位？
<pocoyo> flh: 不知道。 字体吧？
<cfy> 我不会悲剧了吧
<flh> pocoyo:  没显示的是k-
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 不会
<AnThOnYhO> 有个这个页面上就不会
<cfy> 怎么说?
<cfy> 还在传，但是没流量
<cfy> 我现在可不可以停止?
<AnThOnYhO> 还有传吗
<AnThOnYhO> 进度条有没有变。
<lkk-> flh: 是 iOpera
<cfy> Nload显示没速度
<AnThOnYhO> 你是什么浏览器
<cfy> 没进度条
<cfy> opera
<flh> lkk-: 是，我有opera
<lkk-> iOpera: 有人找你
<AnThOnYhO> 换别的浏览器
<AnThOnYhO> 重新来
<AnThOnYhO> 最好是ie
<cfy> 现在可以停的?
<if_else> 各位兄台，vpn 生成证书编辑国家/省/市信息，可有参考？谢谢
<lkk-> iOpera: EE好久不见
<ofan> if_else:
<ofan> if_else: 随便填
<AnThOnYhO> 再传一会我
<AnThOnYhO> 儿
<AnThOnYhO> 不行就停掉吧
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，这样啊，谢谢！
<AnThOnYhO> 然后按刚才步骤重新来
<cfy> 嗯
<cfy> 停是拨电源么?
<AnThOnYhO> 就是关掉页面
<AnThOnYhO> 然后重新操作
<roylez> iOpera: 太无聊了.
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，生成操作 ./build-key-server <servername> 的 server 名是？可否用 localhost / IP 谢谢
<xiangfu> 怎么删除行中带 REG32 的行。thanks.
<cfy> grep -v xxx ?
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 额 你还完注册表
<flh> cfy:  grep -v 'aaa'
<jyf1987> cfy: 这才是大佬极的人物阿
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/EA4fk.png
<jyf1987> 昨天那个什么 linux内核支持国产cpu就这帮人的功劳阿
<xiangfu> jyf1987: oh. right.
<xiangfu> cfy: oh, right.
<flh> cfy:  排除 grep -v 'aaa\|bbb\|ccc'
<xiangfu> 我在向U-Boot 发patch, 结果有一种格式不接受，现在要全改了
<if_else> 各位兄台，vpn 生成证书的命令 ./build-key-server <servername> 的 server 名是？可否用 localhost / IP 谢谢
<freeflying> if_else, 你为啥不自己试试呢
<if_else> freeflying: 好，俺试试！
<jyf1987> u-boot需要注册表操作么？
<oneway> hi
<oneway> haha
<oneway> ...
<oneway> you ren ma
<ofan> if_else: 可以吧
<ofan> if_else: 就是个名字
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 我没有操作什么注册表啊。
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 额 那我理解错了
<roylez> iOpera: http://i.imgur.com/tYcl1.jpg
<xiangfu> jyf1987: oh. 只是那些行都是这种格式　REG32 REG16, REG8
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 我看到 REG32 还以为是注册表导出的东西呢
<cfy`> flh: ?
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 只听说过注册表，不知道有什么用.
<cfy`> flh: 一般稍微多点的正则我就用-P了
<xiangfu> jyf1987: 是windows  的。
<cfy`> xiangfu: 会刷路由不？
<xiangfu> cfy`: 都是按照文档来刷的。
<cfy`> xiangfu: jyf1987 现在ie进度条走到了40%左右，然后不动了。。。
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 就是个 windows的 系统信息数据库 呵呵
<cfy`> xiangfu: 我郁闷阿。。。
<jyf1987> cfy 啥东西
<cfy`> jyf1987: dir-825 阿，我到手了，现在在刷
<cfy`> xiangfu: 那你刷了多久？分钟？小时？
<jyf1987> cfy  这个阿
<xiangfu> cfy`: 我一般先接串口。
<cfy`> xiangfu: 串口？
<xiangfu> 不记的了。
<xiangfu> 大部分都能在网上找到吧。
<xiangfu> cfy`: 你是升级吗？还是刷openwrt??
<cfy`> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/d-link/dir-825
<cfy`> xiangfu: 刷成openwrt
<cfy`> xiangfu: 找这个教程的，现在是 Installation using firmware recovery mode
<kfsh_> 问题多多
<cfy`> xiangfu:  因为一般的刷，总说我的bin文件不正确。
<xiangfu> cfy`: 如果先把串口接出来就比较好刷了。：）
<xiangfu> 其它的我只能说按照文档来就可以了。：）
<kfsh_> 谁知道怎么修改grub.cfg文件？
<cfy`> xiangfu: 哦？串口是咋样的？
<cfy`> xiangfu: 我有ttl
<jyf1987> cfy`: bin不对？ 你搞错了固件版本吧
<cfy`> jyf1987: 貌似没有。
<xiangfu> cfy`: 要拆开，上网找找有没有相应的文档。我用的是dir-300.
<jyf1987> 别把给arm处理的用到了 mips
<cfy`> jyf1987: 这个不会，有名字标识的阿
<cfy`> xiangfu: 笔记本也可以么？要什么别的工具么?
<xiangfu> cfy`:  要焊接啊
<flh> kfsh_: 我是照里面的样改的
<cfy`> xiangfu: 哦。。。ttl么？
<xiangfu> cfy`: 是
<cfy`> xiangfu: 我郁闷了。。。。照理不应该这样的阿。。。又看了下，进度条没动了。。
<Warm_HUG> Orz OMG oh......选秀门
<hata> 炒作
<kwater> Warm_HUG: 这时走捷径来的
<kwater> frjj 和fj 要好多时间的酝酿
<kwater> 选秀门的成本最低
<Use-Fire1ox> nnd,mutt哪来的延迟邮件，害得吾把所有邮件都删除了。重新开始emacs
<roylez> 姨妈渴死
<Warm_HUG> 噩梦擦搜
<roylez> 貌似reddit也被墙了，唉
<roylez> tenzu: 出来
<ofan> reddit好东西阿
<Genieliu> ubuntu10.10 更新又卡在cups-ppdc，有人也是这样么？
<flh> Genieliu:  我还是老的版本
<wpahipc> 可以了，嘿嘿
<kfsh_> 都走了？
<ExiaHan> ？
<ExiaHan> 怎么不能中文
<kfsh_> 可以中文。
<menxin> 你这不是中文吗
<kfsh_> 中中文文
<ExiaHan> 额。
<menxin> 你指中文nick?
<ExiaHan> 刚才不然不显示了。
<ExiaHan> 不是
<menxin> 下班 88
<ExiaHan> 拜拜
<kfsh_> IRC还有别的中文站点吗？
<ExiaHan> 这个不太清楚 我是今天刚来的green hand
<flh> kfsh_: 我也想问问
<ofan> 基本没了
<ofan> 还有oftc上的#arch-cn
<kfsh_> 英文水平实在太差，总不成再英语去吧。。。
<ExiaHan> 昨天我在ubuntu 的gtalk上有人告诉我用irc
<ExiaHan> 我就来了 呵呵
<ExiaHan> Hi ～～All～～
<kfsh_> 我是今天才开始用的，呵呵
<kfsh_> 还有oftc上的#arch-cn
<kfsh_> ？？？怎么进？
<ExiaHan> 要先连接那个服务器吧
<kfsh_> 这种聊天风格挺好，我喜欢，可惜中文站点不好找啊
<flh> kfsh_:
<kfsh_> IRC最大的优点是可以上班时间聊天，别人还以为是在工作，嘿嘿
<ExiaHan> 呵呵 偶是学生
<ofan> 进oftc的服务器
<kfsh_> 怎么进？
<ExiaHan> 恩。在Network list里面选择
<kfsh_> 网址？，聊天室地址。
<ExiaHan> 有oftc的
<ofan>  /connect oftc
<kfsh_> 哦，我试试
<ExiaHan> 恩。然后就是/join #channel
<if_else> 各位，我的 conky 每隔几秒就会闪烁，15-20 分钟后自动推出，哪个配置参数作怪，谢谢
<ofan> python里list和tuple有什么区别
<flh> if_else: 系统？
<if_else> Ubuntu 10.10
<Wo-TaoYan> python  js~~~
<Wo-TaoYan> python js。。。。
<wzssyqa> ofan: 一个可写，一个只读
<kfsh_> 果然有趣
<Wo-TaoYan> 有办法没？~~~
<flh> if_else: 以前呢？我将debian上的拷贝来，也不行
<wzssyqa> tuple只读
<ofan> wzssyqa: 哦 多谢～
<if_else> flh: 一前，arch 上面正常
<flh> if_else: 你字体全搞定了？
<flh> if_else: 我是全屏的，也许给你没有用
<flh> if_else: 如果要，我给你参考一下
<if_else> flh: 默认字体，不是全屏！谢谢了，我一会儿试一下网上面的解决方案，不行再找你，谢谢了
<flh> if_else: 没事
<if_else> 各位 openvpn linux 客户端的 key 放在那个目录，？谢谢
<ofan> 放哪都行
<ofan> 默认会在/etc/openvpn/keys里找貌似
<ofan> if_else: key路径在配置文件里定义
<if_else> ofan: 是 服务端的配置文件吗，还是客户端可自定义的。谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 都可以
<xiooli> 有会perl的童鞋么？
<if_else> ofan: 默认有 ta.key 但是我生成的没有这个文件，只用 ca.key ，谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 把ta.key注释掉
<cfy`> xiooli: 我
<cfy`> jyf1987: hi
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: hi
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 还是不行阿
<AnThOnYhO> cfy`: 那个页面是不是很简单
<AnThOnYhO> 还是你买的不是b1版的
<jyf1987> cfy 有啥
<AnThOnYhO> 要不先刷dd-wrt试一下。
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 传不上去，貌似。ie也不行，传了估计都有10分钟了。还是卡住。我问那个卖的人了，他说1分钟
<xiooli> cfy`, 我找到个perl脚本，它默认是传文件名进去，你能不能给我改成用管道直接传文件内容进去？
<AnThOnYhO> 先刷dd-wrt吧
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: dd-wrt貌似也不行。。。。你是说用recovery mode传么？
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 再不行就只能用tftp
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 不过连官方的都说文件不对
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 他说是ww的
<cfy`> xiooli: 在哪里？脚本
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，客户端配置文件的位置和证书任意吗？链接时使用 -config 指定即可吗？谢谢
<AnThOnYhO> 会不会他骗你呀
<cfy`> jyf1987: 我郁闷了
<xiooli> cfy`, 这里，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81306
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 192.168.0.1登录进去，是显示 Hardware Version: B1  	Firmware Version: 2.01SS
<jyf1987> cfy` 咋了 小盆油
<ofan> if_else: 可以用-config 也可以放到/etc/openvpn/conf/下
<cfy`> jyf1987: 刷不了。。。。传不进去。。。
<jyf1987> cfy`  额 砖头了么
<cfy`> jyf1987: 那还没
<cfy`> xiooli: 一个参数么？
<jyf1987> 那就继续 怕什么
<xiooli> cfy`, 刷机？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy`: 那是肯定哪里操作失误
<cfy`> jyf1987: 嗯。
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 哪里呢。。。
<cfy`> xiooli: 嗯。
<cfy`> xiooli: 貌似是两个参数么？一个输入文件，一个输出文件么？
<if_else> ofan: 必须放在 /etc/openvpn/conf 下面吗，HOME 下不行吗，谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 貌似不行
<oceanboo> if_else: 我过来PIA你一下就走
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: jyf1987 貌似是文件传不上去阿。。。
<xiooli> cfy`, 额，输出文件就用第一个参数传入吧，输入文件的内容用 管道传人
<ofan> oceanboo: 你不是arch-cn的么～～
<jyf1987> cfy`: 满了 额
<cfy`> xiooli:  ps2png.pl
<cfy`> xiooli: 为啥不使用convert?
<if_else> oceanboo: 何为，兄台！
<oceanboo> ofan: 不能过来么 哈哈
<xiooli> cfy`, 那个不行，很小的一个ps整出来几十兆大小
<oceanboo> if_else:  gebjgd 说你投奔ub了  哈哈
<cfy`> xiooli: 哦。
<oceanboo> if_else: 玩笑
<if_else> oceanboo: 不是，用了ubuntu 才才知道 arch 的重要啊
<AnThOnYhO> 腾讯公司进入邮政领域，推出马化腾头像邮票，邮资按Q币结算，一天马化腾兴致勃勃的视察自己的邮政公司，工作人员说，很多人反映邮票粘不牢。马化腾奇怪，怎么可能，他亲自吐了口水在邮票背面，一贴，很牢。工作人员战战兢兢的说：用户都是把口水吐在邮票正面……..
<cfy`> xiooli: 我改了下，你先试试
<cfy`> xiooli: http://pastebin.ca/1987945
<cfy`> xiooli: 如果不行，我再理解代码再改。
<xiooli> cfy`, 谢谢，我试试先
<xiooli> cfy`, 能用，灰常感谢哈
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 不过，貌似文件传不上去阿，应该是1分钟传完，我等了很久没有反应。。。。
<cfy`> xiooli: 客气:)
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 我在想拆机器。。。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy`: 呵呵
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 如何拆。。。。貌似没螺丝？卡住的。。。
<cfy`> jyf1987: 现在觉得nn太爽了。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy`: 这个机子在你手里，你看一下呀！我现在都还没机子呢
<jyf1987> cfy` 我没这感觉
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 我看了。没找到怎么拆
<AnThOnYhO> cfy`: 你下最新的dd-wrt
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 嗯
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: D-Link DIR-825 B1 Firmware: Webflash image
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 我试试这个。
<cfy> 刷
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/other-downloads?path=others%2Feko%2FBrainSlayer-V24-preSP2%2F11-09-10-r15704%2Fdlink-dir825-revb%2F
<AnThOnYhO> 唉我现在amazon帐号登陆不上
<AnThOnYhO> 靠近
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: The uploaded firmware file may not be correct. You may have uploaded a file that is not intended for this Gateway, or the uploaded file may be corrupted.
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 每次都这么说
<cfy`> test
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 对一下hash
<gann> 江恩理论gtalk群欢迎各位加入
<gann> ganntheory@appspot.com
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: hash?
<gann> 江恩理论gtalk群   ganntheory@appspot.com
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 目前连官方的都无法刷。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 不可能吧！
<AnThOnYhO> 会不会拿了615的给你
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=117137
<AnThOnYhO> 你拆机看一下。
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 我不会拆阿
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 这拆机有什么不会拆的呀
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 不知从哪里入手
<AnThOnYhO> 扔过来，哥帮你拆
<jyf1987> 江恩理论 额
<JuncoJet> ibot 出来
<Use-Firefox> emacs里面怎么读邮件？-thanks
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: bot出来
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: http://glk17.blog.hexun.com/51035181_d.html
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 看这图貌似没螺丝
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: bot出来
<Use-Firefox> test ok
<JuncoJet> ibot 作者
<Use-Firefox> 额。居然是ipv6的。。。
<Use-Firefox> 没明白。
<Use-Firefox> emacs里面怎么读邮件？-thanks
<JuncoJet> ibot 出来
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 你再仔细找找
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: gnus.
<AnThOnYhO> 要不就用小刀撬起
<Use-Firefox> pocoyo: 只是要一个读邮件的。
<Use-Firefox> pocoyo: gnus主要是看新闻组的。。。
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 可以读邮件。一样。
<Use-Firefox> pocoyo: 启动的时候会卡住。
<Use-Firefox> pocoyo: 吾要的是一个光读邮件的.(如mutt样子的)但是mutt貌似有点小问题。
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 貌似有 我不知道。 emacswiki上找找看。
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 拆开了
<AnThOnYhO> 如何
<cfy`> 有螺丝，在两个 螺丝
<cfy`> 是825
<cfy`> dir-825b1 rev:a2
<AnThOnYhO> 那应该没错呀
<AnThOnYhO> 可以刷的呀
<AnThOnYhO> 你有ttl线没有。
<cfy`> 有了，买了
<flh> cfy:  dir-825b1 rev:a2
<cfy`> flh: ?
<flh> cfy:  dir-825b1 rev:a2?
<cfy`> flh: 是阿
<flh> cfy:  想请教您呢？
<cfy`> flh: ?
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 那你接上去
<AnThOnYhO> 用u-boot刷机
<RavenChan> cfy: 求vps= =
<cfy`> RavenChan: 干啥？
<ofan> VPN 9 RMB/月 接受预定～～
<flh> Use-Firefox: 这时的名字长有什么限制和规定不？
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: ok,我搜搜教程。你有线程的么？
<cfy`> 现成
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: www.right.com.cn
<AnThOnYhO> 上找找
<cfy`> ok
<RavenChan> cfy`: 玩= =
<wzlxx> wget 如何下载一个网页里的目录？
<wzlxx> 下载一个网站目录
<cfy`> wzlxx: wget -m -np xxxxx
<wzlxx> cfy, 403 forbidden
<cfy`> wzlxx: 啥阿。。。。。
<wzlxx> cfy, 没有权限？？
<cfy`> wzlxx: ???
<wzlxx> 下载的时候提示的错误
<cfy`> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> mb, 去健身房撇条了
<cfy`> --user-agent='Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux i686; U; en) Presto/2.6.30 Version/10.63'
<cfy`> 加这个参数试试
<cfy`> 你本来可以下的？
<wzlxx> 不知道啊
<cfy`> @_@
<wzlxx> cfy, 哪个参数？
<wzlxx> 别人网站上的，不是我的
<wzlxx> cfy, 嘎嘎
<cfy`> wzlxx: 给地址or man wget
<wzlxx> cfy, wget -c -r -np -k -p
<cfy`> ?
<cfy`> wzlxx: 给我看看你的下载地址吧，我好分析
<wzlxx> cfy, 520de   MM图片。。。。。
<cfy`> wzlxx: @_@,man wget看看吧
<cfy`> -m来下载
<cfy`> 如果不让你下载，那么可能是user agent不行，要改下
<wzlxx> 不行
<wzlxx> 不能下载
<flhabc> yejh1: 你用root
<basncy> 原来人人用的是xmpp协议，太爽了！
<flhabc> basncy: xmpp是什么用的？
<dongshaojie> 哈哈
<Use-Firefox> flh: ?
<dongshaojie> 终于找到中国字拉
<basncy> flhabc, 应用层一种协议，就像TCP/IP.很多人在用，网易泡泡，Gtalk,人人
<ofan> 我去
<ofan> 都不是一个层的协议
<JuncoJet_> ……
<flhabc> Use-Firefox: 想不起刚才问什么了，不好意思
<flhabc> Use-Firefox: 对，用户的名字长度，有什么规定？
<Use-Firefox> <flh> Use-Firefox: 这时的名字长有什么限制和规定不？
<Use-Firefox> flhabc: 貌似太长会被截断
<flhabc> Use-Firefox: 可能是20个字母之内
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 额。。。我发现我找不到jtag....
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: openwrt上好像找图
<AnThOnYhO> 不过我开不了openwrt的wiki
<pys8302> 今晚啥这么多人啊
<realtecho> ff4.0b7大家用了么，反正我觉得还是不给力，谷歌地图缩放的时候远远不如Chrome来的平滑
<edison0354> pys8302: 一般多
<ofan> fx速度不给力
<realtecho> 速度还可以吧，现在不是新引擎挺快的
<MeaCulpa> 速度不可能和webkit比得
<pys8302> 问下，ubuntu 10.10下面装sancho 前端gui有没成功的？？？？
<MeaCulpa> 只是功能要强太多了
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 你开不了？我手机也开不了
<cfy`> AnThOnYhO: 嗯，我再找找
<pys8302> 问下，ubuntu 10.10下面装sancho 前端gui有没成功的？？？？
<MeaCulpa> pys8302: web UI 够用了阿... sancho我用过
<MeaCulpa> 哦，我不是ubuntu...算我没说
<pys8302> MeaCulpa:ubuntu 10.10 不能装了
<fighterlyt> 求助啊
<MeaCulpa> sancho是不是个jar?
<fighterlyt> 帮我申请个twitter的app
<pys8302> 用ROOT才能行
<pys8302> 唉
<MeaCulpa> ... 不民白，装软件不都是root么
<fighterlyt> 哪位在GFW外边
<pys8302> MeaCulpa:现在的10.10里面的ROOT不好用了
<fighterlyt> 帮我申请个twitter的应用
<pys8302> 限制了
<MeaCulpa> pys8302: 不懂，不明白，不用sudo
<pys8302> fighterlyt: 翻墙啊
<fighterlyt> 没有好的工具啊
<fighterlyt> GAP不支持
<MeaCulpa> pys8302: 你看看自己java, X权限有没有问题，就这两个可能了
<pys8302>  MeaCulpa:sancho连内核时死机
<pys8302> 在ROOT下面sancho连内核不死机
<pys8302> 哈哈
<pys8302> 后悔升到10.10
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey webui够用了
<MeaCulpa> 没必要sancho
<ofan> fighterlyt ??
<MeaCulpa> pys8302: telnet ui对于查看和杀mlnet也可以用
<pys8302> MeaCulpa:你现在的系统是？？
<MeaCulpa> pys8302: gentoo
<pys8302> OH
<pys8302> gentoo默认没有图形界面的吧？？
<MeaCulpa> pys8302: gentoo自己貌似没有“默认”的概念
<MeaCulpa> Gento liveCD貌似还是有X的, 忘了，从来不用
<MeaCulpa> 撇条~
<pys8302> 好用吗？？
<gebjgd> pys8302: 不好用
<gebjgd> pys8302: arch 好用
<Wm> slax 是个好东西
<MaskRay> 我这里 gentoo minimal cd 不加 nox 没法进系统
<MeaCulpa> SLAX不错
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: gentoo自己的媒体是渣
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo dev没人关心内核
<pys8302> MeaCulpa:puppy也可以的
<pys8302> puppy
<Wm> 今天把slax装进u盘，比Ubuntu liveusb好多了...
<MeaCulpa> puppy 以前用过，烂
<MeaCulpa> SLAX牛逼
<ofan> slax用过
<pys8302> 哈哈
<ofan> 凑合
<pys8302> ofan:用过PUPPY没
<ofan> 用过
<Wm> Slax是基于什么发行版的，slackware？
<MeaCulpa> Wm: yeah
<pys8302> ofan:啥样
<MeaCulpa> SLAX很适合作OS provisioning
<ofan> pys8302: 挺丑的
<MeaCulpa> 适合办公室，网吧之类
<MeaCulpa> 完全不需要动脑子
<ofan> veket不错
<MeaCulpa> 被你们说的，我的条还没撇
<Wm> MeaCulpa: 据说slackware挺牛b的.
<MeaCulpa> Wm: 年纪大，还没死的人，总是受人尊敬，自然现象而已
<Wm> puppy用的是JWM的wm，
<Wm> MeaCulpa: 能到现在还没死，总有原因的吧...
<flhabc> 请教：sed 每一行行首插入字符
<ahada> 大家好，请问大家在写窗体程序的时候，是喜欢拖拽呢，还是倾向于用代码控制窗体布局呢？
<pocoyo> ahada: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> sed -e "s/^.*/A&/g"
<flhabc> ofan: 谢谢
<ofan> flhabc:
<ofan> flhabc: 不客气
<gann> google talk labs edition无法登陆哦，你们谁用过吗
<ofan> google的搜索体验比baidu好多了
<iIE> 请问xterm如何fcitx
<gann> google talk labs edition谁用过
<iIE> 我在xterm无法输入
<Warm_HUG> framebuffer下能fcitx么？
<Wm> iIE: 到google找找吧，用xterm的就很少，遇到这个问题的更少
<blueghost> 之前的亚运会， 这里有关心过吗??? 前一界亚运会是哪里
<iIE> Google上面乱七八糟的
<iIE> 搜索到的几乎不是我要的
<blueghost> 之前的亚运会， 这里有关心过吗??? 前一界亚运会是哪里
<blueghost> 之前的亚运会， 这里有人关心过吗??? 前一界亚运会是哪里
<iIE> 有的介绍的方法不适合我
<Wm> blueghost: 很久不关心了
<blueghost> Wm:) 哦， 那谁 有关心的。 至少知道一届就好
<Wm> 谁给 iIE 解决下xterm里不能打开fcitx输入法的问题？
<blueghost> Wm:) 广州亚运会 没宣传前， 我都不知道还有个亚运会
<administrator___> QuasselIRC只有一些选项是中文的，我该怎么修改我的用户名呢。。
<blueghost> 哪里举办过亚运会啊
<blueghost> administrator___:) 你想修改什么
<blueghost> administrator___:)     /nick
<administrator___> 恩。这里的昵称
<blueghost> administrator___:)     /nick 昵称
<administrator___> ?
<blueghost> administrator___:) 怎么
<blueghost> administrator___:)     /nick 昵称
<iIE> happyaron: 你试过xterm中文输入吗？
<Use-Firefox> /nick xxx
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Wm> administrator___: 在输入的那一行输入 /nick (你想要的昵称) 然后回车
<administrator___> 哦哦。3Q3Q
<Use-Firefox> ls
<blueghost> administrator___:)  /nick [your nickname]
 * Use-Firefox no-koukou
<blueghost> 哪里举办过亚运会啊
<iIE> gebjgd: 你能否给出几个参数
<iIE> gebjgd: echo $XMODIFIERS
<iIE> gebjgd: echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<gebjgd> iIE: @im=fcitx
 * blueghost 看到 频道 墙上贴着 " 有问题 找 gebjgd "
<gebjgd> iIE: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8
<gebjgd> export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<gebjgd> export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<gebjgd> export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<ofan> at 命令属于哪个包的？？
<iIE> gebjgd: 我环境变量里面这几个都有
<blueghost> ofan:) 请看聊天室 墙上贴的告示---" 有问题 找 gebjgd "
<flh> 晚上百度贴吧进不了，有这事不？
<iIE> gebjgd: 还是不能输入，你也是xterm?
<blueghost> flh:)  请看聊天室 墙上贴的告示---" 有问题 找 gebjgd "
<iGirl> 额,弟弟成砖家啦
<happyaron> iIE: 不用xterm
<Wm> iIE: 只有xterm不能输入吗？
<iIE> Wm: 我用过的里面只有
<blueghost> xterm 好像有个 unicode 版本的吧
<iGirl> iIE: 啥输入法
<gebjgd> iIE: 我的xterm没有问题
<iIE> iGirl: fcitx
<gebjgd> iIE: 你用什么登录？
<gebjgd> iIE: gdm? slim?
<iIE> gebjgd: CLI
<gebjgd> iIE: startx?
<gebjgd> iIE: 和slim一样，写到.xinitrc里面
<iGirl> iIE: fcitx啥版本的,写那几个变量到哪里去的?
<iIE> iGirl: .bashrc
<gebjgd> iIE: 写入.xinitrc
<gebjgd> iIE: 写入.xinitrc
<gebjgd> iIE: 写入.xinitrc
<gebjgd> iIE: 写入.xinitrc
<iGirl> iIE: 一直不行还是偶尔行?
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<Wm> i
<Wm> iIE: .xinitrc
<iIE> gebjgd: 根据ubuntu的wiki,我是X&启动X Server
<gebjgd> iIE: 不会用ubuntu
<iGirl> iIE: 干嘛那么变态,x启动?
<ofan> iIE: 非要手动开x?
<gebjgd> iIE: 只会用arch
<iIE> gebjgd: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/理解_Xwindow
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<Wm> 今天看到条新闻（有几天了），pidgin被用户评为最好的irc客户端...
<iGirl> gebjgd: 在德国给人家洗头才会用的是吧?
<gebjgd> iGirl: ?
<UU123> pidgin或者有可能被替代了
<iIE> iGirl: 难道xinit里面有什么参数很关键？
<UU123> 吧
<Wm> UU123: ？？
<iGirl> gebjgd: arch就是洗发水啊
<iGirl> iIE: 不知道,没有试过..x启动x的变态的事
<UU123> 10.10安装完后没自带pidgin,要自己装,em什么的倒是自带 了
<edison0354> emphay
<gebjgd> iGirl: 没听说过
<iIE> UU123: 那是Ubuntu吧，Xubuntu就是pidgin
<edison0354> 有人在淘宝买衣服了吗？
<edison0354> 今天半价的说
<iGirl> gebjgd: 看你...什么用的arch哦~
<iIE> iGirl: funtoo
<gebjgd> iGirl: 我不明白你的问题
<UU123> iIE: 是ubuntu呃 界面上 em什么的更漂亮啊
<iIE> UU123: 不追求
<iGirl> gebjgd: 我没有问题啊
<UU123> fedora也米有pidgin
<iGirl> 源里面没有?
<UU123> 我是没没自带安装
<UU123> 我是说没自带 安装,要手动安装
<gebjgd> <iGirl> gebjgd: 看你...什么用的arch哦~
<iGirl> 没有问号啊
<iGirl> gebjgd: 求win下面好用的irc客户端,不要pidgin~
<Wm> 作为IRC客户端，pidgin和em都不怎么的的啊...
<gebjgd> iGirl: xchat 2
<iIE> 另外问个菜鸟的问题
<iGirl> 嗯,irssi xchat才是好东西
<gebjgd> iGirl: 但是好像版本还是2.8.6
<iIE> initramfs是干吗的
<iGirl> gebjgd: 问题是要钱啊,有破解的版本不?哈哈
<iGirl> quassel也是跨平台的,不过在win下面表现不好啊
<Wm> 为什么Lin的xchat不要钱呢...
<iGirl> linux下面好的irc客户端太多了
<ofan> linux帅
<UU123> 哈哈
<UU123> 可能与开源有关吧
<gebjgd> iGirl: xchat 2是免费的
<gebjgd> iGirl: google -> xchat windows
<iGirl> gebjgd: win下面哦
<gebjgd> iGirl: 是
<gebjgd> iGirl: 有免费的， 第三方编译版本
<iGirl> gebjgd: 好的,谢谢啦
<Wm> iGirl: 找到发个链接哦
<iGirl> Wm: ....http://www.silverex.org/download/
<iGirl> 正在下载
<UU123> 从来都是pidgin的路过
<Wm> i
<Wm> iGirl: qqq
<iGirl> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是回到了rhythmbox了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: deadbeef不稳定
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<flh> mocp: interface_elements.c：3891：iface_set_mixer_value: 断言“value >= 0 &&
<Wm> iGirl: 3Q...
<iIE> mmd我google到的关于fcitx,xterm的竟然大多数都是说“改用gnome-terminal”之类
<iGirl> ...outman了
<iGirl> iIE: 应该有写那个fcitx 95之类那个文件的吧?
<iIE> iGirl: ?
<Wm> iIE: 你的xterm配置过了没?
<iIE> Wm: No
<iGirl> iIE: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=28396
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 为什么我的fcitx在root下可以用，而在自己的用户下不行，如何解决？？（请goldfox_79,再指点
<iGirl> 二楼看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Katy Perry -- Firework
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Wm> iIE: 目前我想不出什么原因...囧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 听听看
<missing> geb
<missing> gebjgd, 不错,呵呵
<gebjgd> missing: 早就不用了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再说
<missing> gebjgd, 扮高深?
<cfy> 谁刷过路由的？
<chris__> 怎么在crontab里面用notify-send啊？
<gebjgd> missing: 早就没win了
<gebjgd> missing: 所以早就不用了win下的xchat了
<chris__> 我在里面写了命令，但是时间到了，却没看到提示
<missing> gebjgd, 哦,我还不知道有非官方不要钱的呢
<missing> 哈哈
<gebjgd> missing: 你的消息太闭塞
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 最近还有什么好东西？
<missing> gebjgd, win下面个gtk什么改主题 字体之类的?
<missing> gebjgd, 没办法,山区人民是这样的啦
<gebjgd> missing: xchat里的option里自己改
<missing> gebjgd, 哦,弟弟真的好厉害哦
<chris__> gebjgd: notify-send在crontab里面要怎么写啊？
<gebjgd> chris__: 不会
<chris__> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> chris__: 问神和主席去
<chris__> 神和主席都是谁啊？
<Wmpo> chris__: 她们都是这里传说中的人物》
<chris__> Wmpo: 额。。。。
<alvin_rxg> chris__: 'DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send -t 0 xxxx'
<chris__> alvin_rxg: testing
<chris__> alvin_rxg: 不行
<alvin_rxg> ?
<chris__> 也没有提示
<cfy> DISPLAY=":0" xeyes
<wzlxx> 有用永中office的没？
<chris__> 还是没有
<chris__> 是 因为命令的环境问题吗？
<chris__> 啊，有了
<flh> man notify-send
<chris__> 刚才，过了一分钟检查一次。。。。
<wzlxx> 有用永中office的没？
<adam8157> chris__: */5 * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 checkmail
<adam8157> chris__: 类似这样
<Use-Firefox> emacs里面怎么读邮件？-thanks
<chris__> adam8157: 这样可以查看mail？
<adam8157> chris__: 你不是问crontab么
<adam8157> chris__: 那个checkmail是我自己的脚本 请无视...
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: xD 都自己搞脚本的～
<chris__> adam8157: 恩
<chris__> 额
<chris__> 还以为有这样的命令呢
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 抄的 呵呵
<chris__> 怎么查看系统的邮件信息啊
<Wmpo> chris__: mail
<chris__> 怎么修改自己用户的名字啊？
<ofan> chris__: 改passwd
<chris__> ofan: 那个不是改密码的么
<ofan> chris__: /etc/passwd
<lubcat> hello,world!
<chris__> ofan: 这样能改？
<chris__> 那登录的时候，系统找那个家目录啊
<chris__> 不要一起还home文件夹名字么
<wzlxx> 大家都用的什么office软件？
<Wmpo> wzlxx: ooffice
<wzlxx> Wmpo, openoffice？？？
<Wmpo> wzlxx: yes, 估计用这个的和gnomeoffice的居多
<ofan> chris__:你打开自己看
<lubcat> ......
<flhabc> mpc toglle
<wzlxx> Wmpo, gnomeoffice?????
<chris__> ofan: 我看了哪个文件了，但是貌似改了会出现错误把
<Wmpo> wzlxx: 另外一套office软件，但是是分开的...
<ofan> chris__: 要改很多
<chris__> ofan: 不是把
<flhabc> 想请教：/usr/bin/gnome-volume-control  如何用命令指定竟是的值？
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 好啊，我就要一个word就可以了
<chris__> 有没有修改名字后，然后一个命令更新全部用户信息的啊
<flhabc> 想请教：/usr/bin/gnome-volume-control  如何用命令指定音量的值？
<ofan> chris__:账户管理里不能改么
<chris__> ofan: 是吗，怎么改？
<ofan> chris__: 系统菜单里
<Wmpo> wzlxx: ABIword这个...但是... 似乎对msdoc兼容没oo好
<chris__> ofan: 那个我知道
<chris__> 右击？
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 我就是发愁这个呢
<flhabc> 我要控制的音量是：RV710 Digital stereo (HDMI)
<Wmpo> wzlxx: 那还是永中比较好...
<chris__> ofan: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 永中是要钱滴啊
<Wmpo> wzlxx: 不是有免费版本吗？
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 有？？？
<Wmpo> wzlxx: 而且据说要钱的即使到期了也可以用
<Wmpo> wzlxx: 有的
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 真的啊？
<ofan> chris__: 恩 可以
<wzlxx> Wmpo, abiword怎样？oo不太好用
<chris__> of
<chris__> ofan: good
<Wmpo> abi就是轻点而已
<Wmpo> wzlxx: 跟2000的界面有点像.
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 不管界面，只管好用不，oo看ppt的时候有问题
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 很有问题
<gann> 永中其实没有libreoffice好，这个可以用python数据库
<Wmpo> wzlxx: abiword是word... ppt看不起来，ppt这个东西，你就不要指望能有兼容比较好的
<wzlxx> Wmpo, 知道，就是这样才不想用oo的
<Wmpo> wzlxx: 做成pdf最好....
<pangyu> gebjgd: 最近用什么系统？
<wzlxx> 嗯，我都是pdf，但得看别人的
<Wmpo> wzlxx: Lin下用office问题不大，但要是考虑兼容，问题就很大... 我也没解决方法，我都是到win下转成pdf，效果也不是很好
<wzlxx> 嗯，那是按个abi算了
<gann> wzlxx: 那还是用永中吧
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<gebjgd> pangyu: 一直在arch，很久没动了
<pangyu> gebjgd: arch很稳定了啊？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 又想折腾了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 稳定的要死
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你给我那台电脑也在跑arch
<gebjgd> pangyu: 天天用它看pps
<gebjgd> pangyu: XD
<lubcat> ......
<pangyu> gebjgd: 真的假的？那个时候跑不动的啊
<cfy> 谁会用ttl?或者 jtag?
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你的电脑比我的机器快
<gebjgd> pangyu: 我连系统都没重装，直接硬盘下来，装上去，完了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 天天pps
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哦
<flh> gebjgd: 那个pps缓存好几个G,吓人大
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我反正没有试成
<gebjgd> flh: 没有阿
<gebjgd> pangyu: 我说的是新ppstream
<gebjgd> pangyu: 做的跟win下的如假包换
<flh> gebjgd: 那个pps缓存，你是不是手动删除的?还是？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 是么？
<gebjgd> flh: 没管过
<gebjgd> flh: 我20G的硬盘看pps都没事
<gebjgd> pangyu: 是
<flh> gebjgd: 我的分区一锅住，才10G，
<gebjgd> fl
<gebjgd> flh: 无尽的同情和爱恋
<gebjgd> flh: 无尽的同情和爱怜
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 那个grub更新的时候 老是重新自动安装到mbr 并且没有提示 每次都得重新还原一下mbr. 是不是哪儿的选项没有打开？
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 还好  grub更新 的比较不频繁。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 没遇到过这个问题
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 你是装在mbr上了么？
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 你的grub是安装到mbr了么？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我的就放到sda上
<katost> 装到mbr没什么不好的吧
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 从来没有过问题
<pocoyo> gebjgd: ...那不用管了。
<pocoyo> katost: gebjgd 我双系统 默认用ntrldr引导的。grub装在逻辑分区。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: ......
<katost> grub引导xp啊
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我对多系统没有任何经验
<pocoyo> katost: 不喜欢grub引导xp.
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 很早的时候用过。后来都是单系统
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 多系统太麻烦
<ofan> pocoyo: 那就ntldr引导grub4dos
<xiang> 一般放在系统盘内
<Wmpo> 我debian升级了下grub，然后就没xp选项了...hehe
<katost> 我以前也不喜欢，不过现在喜欢，懂得grub的几个简单命令。
<Warm_HUG> [ -eq ] 可以判定字符/字符串么？
<touparx> gebjgd: 我是直接在xp下弄个grub4dos
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 不知道从哪儿看info. 我就觉着更新的时候应该会提示一下 或者有选项设置一下不安装到mbr即可。
<katost> 光棍节都没有出去啊！！！！！
<Wmpo> 现在进xp都要按下c，然后...
<pocoyo> katost: 冷得跟啥似的 SB才出去。
<katost> 修改grub.cfg啊
<gebjgd> touparx: pocoyo 我觉得双系统没有意义，所以没关注过
<pocoyo> katost: 不行吧。更新的时候连grub.cfg都一块更新了的。
<touparx> gebjgd: 你就一个linux？
<gebjgd> touparx: 恩，2台都是
<touparx> gebjgd: 我这边还必须要xp，毕竟老板的项目要搞
<katost> 把改好的grub.cfg备份一次，有更新就cp覆盖回去
<Wmpo> gebjgd: 这个才是真正的linux哥
<gebjgd> touparx: 找个不需要win的老板解决了
<gebjgd> touparx: 炒老板鱿鱼
<gebjgd> touparx: 除非你月薪1w5了
<katost> 1k5的飘过
<forensic> gebjgd:等你有能力炒老板鱿鱼的时候，你就是老板了。
<gebjgd> forensic: 我有20w就去开餐馆
<flh> pocoyo: grub装在逻辑分区:如/boot 在/media/sda8  是不是sudo /sbin/grubinstall   /media/sda8
<gebjgd> forensic: 绝不当打工一辈子
 * NWMonster 庆祝空姐生日，温习空姐名作。
<forensic> 餐馆现在不好做吧
<gebjgd> forensic: 有地沟油和一滴香呢
<gebjgd> forensic: 你慌什么
<Wmpo> NWMonster: 神马空姐？？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我这里有个视频给你
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 谢谢
<forensic> 要是我，一定不会放那些东西。。。我个人来是比较老实的。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你一定爱
<touparx> gebjgd: 很快就没这个老板了，明年就毕业走人了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<Wmpo> 空姐是指某个人吗？
<forensic> 苍井空，在新浪微博开号，N多人膜拜
<pocoyo> forensic: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<Warm_HUG> 嗯那
<touparx> gebjgd: 还在读书？每年送1w多给别人
<Wmpo> 啊哦...
<gebjgd> touparx: 没学费
<katost> 什么视频？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 数你最红
<touparx> gebjgd: 是啊，没学费，今年的学费到现在还没交
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 红什么？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我靠脱光了
<gebjgd> touparx: 你是。。。。。levin？
<lubcat> .......
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 赞么？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 膜拜
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 爱么？
<touparx> gebjgd: 那个mpg是什么？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 爱，非常爱
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 别客气，淫魔医生给我的
<gebjgd> tou
<katost> 下不了！！！
<touparx> gebjgd: 妈的，国内dropbox被盾了
<gebjgd> touparx: 不看后悔
 * NWMonster 手淫中
<Warm_HUG> 某门？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: ...................
<crose>  11月11号是光棍节，也是苍井空的生日，也是中国解放军空军的成立日，说明光棍、A片和打飞机是密不可分的
<pocoyo> crose: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<gebjgd> touparx: 邮箱。发给你
<Warm_HUG> 留邮箱，加关注 lol
<Wmpo> 我是不是该截个现在的irssi的图....
<touparx> gebjgd: toupar@gmail
<katost> 跳出去就可以下了
<NWMonster> 很赞的视频
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 还有其他好视频没了，求共享
<messi> crose: 被你发现了
<Warm_HUG> 公然传播啊
<crose> messi: 转载转载……
<sintel> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=303137
<katost> 在这里是交流
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 没了。。。。。
<pocoyo> ^k^: 居然换了nick也不理我了。
<Warm_HUG> `new
<NWMonster> gebjgd: :?(
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 等淫魔医生的贡献了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 太厉害了
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=303137
<gebjgd> touparx: 发了
<gebjgd> touparx: 注意查收
<touparx> gebjgd: 好，我收一下
<lkk-> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=303137
<pocoyo> lkk-: ...
<lkk-> ...
<pocoyo> lkk-: 小k 最近不正常。
<Use-Firefox> bot出来。
<pocoyo> lkk-: 这个帖子的问题 有解么？
 * ggarlic 
<Wmpo> test
<pocoyo> Wmpo: 楼主：是被人叫大叔惨还是叫弟弟惨？　@暴强回复：大叔你弟弟出来了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hanvon color e-book..
<ofan> 今天亚运火炬在广州大学城传递，张铁林在接火炬的时候，一学生大喊：皇上，您还记得大明湖畔的夏雨荷吗？！！
<Wmpo> pocoyo: 为嘛回复我...
<lubcat> ........还好不是李刚
<pocoyo> Wmpo: 你不test就成，
<lubcat> 皇上就该郁闷了
<Wmpo> pocoyo: 我测试个功能的...
<pocoyo> Wmpo: .
<Wmpo> pocoyo: 又没刷屏...
<touparx> gebjgd: 那女的够强悍，
<pocoyo> Wmpo: 我。。。啥也没说。。
<touparx> 想出名估计想疯了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: url?
<Wmpo> 额...我就说个test...
<pocoyo> Wmpo: 你当我啥也没说就成，
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/09/0410250&from=rss
<Warm_HUG> 翻windows分区的回收站，蓦然发现电影好几部，仔细一看，居然是war3的过场动画，OMG，不删了，回收到linux下面收藏了
<tenzu> 过场动画有啥看的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://jandan.net/2010/11/11/hanvo-color-eink.html
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://cn.engadget.com/2010/11/10/hanvon-new-color-e-ink-ebook/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 幸好没出手阿
<zskong> gfw-proxy.co.cc 失效可有解决方法，把gfw-proxy.co.cc 添加到hosts里也没什么用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 汉王牛屄了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 彩色 e-ink 还不完美，就如 solidot 里边说的，像褪色的彩色照片
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 总比黑白的强阿
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hanvo 440$ ...320,56€
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> emacs里面怎么读邮件？-thanks
 * Use-Firefox is away
<Use-Firefox> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接买伤亡本了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再上个Arch
<alvin_rxg> o
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=303137&p=2118740#p2118740
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 尤其是asus的伤亡本。待机12小时
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能不心动么
<alvin_rxg> i
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: u never said which distro, never said which grub version...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pocoyo 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: debian squeenze   grub更新时 版本号只知道现在的。
<touparx> gebjgd: 伤亡本是个么概念？上网本？
<cwl> ls -l 输出每一列代表什么意思，谁能解释下
<gebjgd> touparx: 对
<touparx> 哦
<gebjgd> cwl:  man ls
<touparx> 今天人气不是很足啊，貌似很多人过节去了
<cwl> man ls 找不到
<Barden> cwl: 权限，用户名，用户组，大小，时间，文件or目录名
<cwl> 不对
<cwl> 权限和用户名之间
<cwl> 有数字
<cwl> 那个数字代表什么
<zskong> 各位的 http://gfw-proxy.co.cc/proxy.pac 能访问吗
<lubcat> .......
<forensic> 看到那三个字母，我就觉得不可能正常访问了
<lainme> zskong: 既然都ipv6了，何不gappproxy
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 这跟grub版本没啥 关系吧 是更新升级的时候。直接覆盖mbr了。能不能设置取消这个？
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 不清楚，问别人吧……
<pocoyo> lainme: gapproxy教程？
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=1280&bih=710&q=emacs+reader+mail&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<kwater> 用人在用grub4dos接管所有系统的引导嘛
<waxPy> cwl, number of hard links : 硬链接数
<cwl> 明白了，怎么看某个文件有哪些硬链接呢
<lainme> pocoyo: 很容易就搜到了http://j.mp/9HbWe8
<pocoyo> lainme: 注：申请要手机号的..
<lainme> pocoyo: 是啊，现在申请google账户都要手机验证
<pocoyo> lainme: 有时候不要。
<waxPy> cwl, http://hi.baidu.com/bluedream_119/blog/item/4edd52265d08851b8b82a112.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux下的链接文件（转）_学无止境_百度空间
<waxPy> cwl, google/baidu 之
<cwl> 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> kwater: 我用grub4dos引导grub4linux
<MeaCulpa> kwater: 但是grub4dos引导grub2我没成功俄
<MeaCulpa> grub2烦死了
<MeaCulpa> kwater: 哦，我是windows ntldr引导grub4dos引导grub4linux
<MeaCulpa> 这样windows随便折腾，mbr随便搞，都不怕
<kwater> MeaCulpa: 我写进mbr了～  , 你chainloader( 和 kernel(hdx,x)/xxx/xxx 都没成功嘛？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 慌了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: web2.qq.com又变界面了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎还是一天变好几次
<alvin_rxg> ..
<touparx> gebjgd: webqq有时候登不上去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 变了之后就要重登录
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: grub2最不好的地方就是，系统挂了你不能在grub的命令行引导起来
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> touparx: 对，多试验几次
<gebjgd> touparx: 有问题直接反馈
<pocoyo> lainme: 这个翻墙速度不知道如何？
<gebjgd> touparx: 客服很给力
<gebjgd> touparx: 太假了
<gebjgd> touparx: 我上次有个问题。当天提出的，次日解决了
<lainme> pocoyo: 还好
<pocoyo> lainme: 这个貌似需要改hosts 开启google的 那些域名服务 是么？
<lainme> pocoyo: 在hosts里给fetchserver指定一个ipv6地址
<lainme> pocoyo: 如果不是ipv6下使用就不需要了，我用这个主要是绕过学校的认证。。。
<wpahipc> ^_^
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: hi
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 可以了。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: dd-wrt的ww的，不过openwrt的依然不行阿
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 很好
<AnThOnYhO> 没事慢慢来来
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 是不是最后的几个字节的缘故呢？
<AnThOnYhO> 应该是
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我改了下，不过还是升级失败了
<AnThOnYhO> 多少钱入手的。
<AnThOnYhO> dd-wrt也不错呀
<AnThOnYhO> 你先用。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 460阿，
<AnThOnYhO> 不错
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，你把源代码地址告诉我吧
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 还有软件包的地址，你知道么？
<AnThOnYhO> svn.dd-wrt.com:8000/
<cfy> 省的我找了，我要断网了。
<AnThOnYhO> 那个pb24就是了
<cfy> ok
<cfy> 那包的地址你有么？
<cfy> pb42?
<AnThOnYhO> http://svn.dd-wrt.com:8000/dd-wrt/browser/src
<AnThOnYhO> linux目录下
<AnThOnYhO> 注只下pb42就行了
<cfy> ok
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 怎么用命令svn下载？我只会git,
<AnThOnYhO> svn co
<apostatedpriest> 我的Sub呀，要完蛋了。
<cfy> svn co http://svn.dd-wrt.com:8000/dd-wrt/browser/src/linux/pb42？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle
<AnThOnYhO> 把http://svn.dd-wrt.com:8000换成
<AnThOnYhO> svn://svn.dd-wrt.com/
<cfy> ok
<AnThOnYhO> 你一个目录一个目录co吧
<AnThOnYhO> linux下只co pb24
<AnThOnYhO> pb42
<AnThOnYhO> 不然会很大。
<cfy> 嗯。
<AnThOnYhO> browser不用
<AnThOnYhO> 具体是这样的
<cfy> 然后怎么交叉编译。。。。。
<cfy> 我只会照着openwrt的。。。
<AnThOnYhO> svn co svn://svn.dd-wrt.com/ddwrt/src/目录
<cfy> 嗯。
<AnThOnYhO> 交叉用openwrt的说明
<AnThOnYhO> 或者buildroot都可以。
<cfy> 哦，
<cfy> buildroot
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: svn: No repository found in 'svn://svn.dd-wrt.com/ddwrt/src'
<cfy>  
<cfy> svn co svn://svn.dd-wrt.com/ddwrt/src/
<AnThOnYhO> svn://svn.dd-wrt.com/DD-WRT/
<AnThOnYhO> 大写
<cfy> 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 阿？那个grub 提示符没用了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不知道，是命令太难用了
<MeaCulpa> kwater: 我的grub4dos stage 没法拉起来grub2, yeah
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那倒是，配置文件...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 弄得像xml一样臭
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: http://cdn.spgrab.com/nks.png
<MeaCulpa> bootloader就应该简单易用
<kwater> MeaCulpa: g4d 4.5b 这个月也更新过
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我为openwrt编译的，dd-wrt也可以跑的吧
<AnThOnYhO> 可以
<AnThOnYhO> 只要库一些
<AnThOnYhO> 一样
<cfy> 包在哪里呢。。
<kwater> MeaCulpa:find --set-root /boot/grub/core.img
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: debian不知道为什么要跟这个风，唉
<kwater>        kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<kwater>         boot
<kwater> 看起来常见推荐是包装成img ..
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: dd-wrt有没包的？
<AnThOnYhO> 什么包
<cfy> 哦，貌似找到了。。。不过好少
<cfy> 编译好的软件包
<MeaCulpa> bootloader应该先自适应能力
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ??你新装Debian?
<void1> roylez_: 就kernel变成了linux而已吧，一样能启动的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你没事别装Debian嘛
<void1> 就kernel命令变成了linux命令而已吧，一样能启动的
<MeaCulpa> 我的Sabayon新的iso也是grub 1.98, 烦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 公司的台式，整了debian testing
<AnThOnYhO> optware有1000多个
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...那你别碰那些就是了，难道你要kvm?
<cfy>  AnThOnYhO:  那包也是共用的吧，可以么？
<cfy> optware?
<AnThOnYhO> 是的
<cfy> 完全不了解dd-wrt
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 有opkg的？
<cfy> 那我去试试看
<AnThOnYhO> 有的请google之
<MeaCulpa> Debian是公司要求的么？ 商业环境应该弄RHEL或者SUSE, Debian算个鸟
<cfy> 下线
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我当然不碰
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不过每次升级grub2都出来提醒下，搞得很不安心
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ? 不明白，包管理还管boot-loader?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 管
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 包管理与kernel和bootloader不相干阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....  我Gentoo用久了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 按照arch的思维，即使用lilo也没人管的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 对了，ibm出差都是5星的，基本是规定了的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 包管理根本就不该碰内核和bootloader
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 长期呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 长期出差呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 要么是公司给你租好了，要么就5星
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我是长期，不报销，直接给钱
<roylez_> 不厚道
<MeaCulpa> 测那，HP协议酒店还有3xx的holiday inn
<void1> MeaCulpa: hp?
<roylez_> holiday inn express ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: y
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我一个月5k住宿费，你说吧
<MeaCulpa> 不过IBM Dilivery和IBM Lab也许标准不一样呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那还成阿
<roylez_> 一样
<touparx> MeaCulpa: 这么奢侈啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 5000/30 等于几？
<MeaCulpa> 200都不到阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可以去7天旅馆包一个月吧
<touparx> MeaCulpa: 一直出差？
<MeaCulpa> 只能借房子
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我1.5k借的房子，另外0.5k找个健身房
<MeaCulpa> touparx: 恩，郁闷
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 洗澡拉屎都在外面
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还有钱被你按摩去了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不赚钱我去干嘛...
<MeaCulpa> 每天250伙食费，差不多用完
<MeaCulpa> 不过我还是喜欢报销，宁可不要赚这个
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 其实北京一些老的五星也就6-700
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我现在住在龙芯诞生的地方...
<roylez_> 不跟你扯了，你话太多
<lubcat> 。。。
<lubcat> XD
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 埃，黄了吧
<roylez_> 忘了问了....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我懂的太少了~
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 别问
<roylez_> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 35w,来吧
<roylez_> 你就忽悠，35w你出阿
 * adam8157 谁刚才说debian算个鸟...
<MeaCulpa> 我和领导说嘛，得一人搞定一切贵公司存储和虚拟化问题
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我说的
<adam8157> - -!
<MeaCulpa> Debian Stable = Debian Stumble, Debian ubstable = Debian unusable, Debian Test = Debian ONLY FOR TEST
<adam8157> 我一出来 主席就不说话...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 偏见
<MeaCulpa> 这是我一同学对Debian的概括
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那个是unstable
<MeaCulpa> :P
<superjet_busy> 无知者无畏
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: debian多好啊, 服务器, 初级, 高级用户通吃
<MeaCulpa> :P
<roylez_> adam8157: 还有事做，你正好陪 MeaCulpa 练忽悠
<MeaCulpa> haha
<adam8157> 翻了两屏, 发现没跟上你俩思路...不敢...
<ofan> I hate pdf.
<adam8157> I love pdf.
<apostatedpriest> ofan, why hate pdf?
<MeaCulpa> There is no PDF
<MeaCulpa> 业界 90% 的PDF只是其他东西转的打印预览而已
<MeaCulpa> 我下载公司PDF 手册，PDF info里赫然写着.doc
<MeaCulpa> 太傻了
<ofan> PDF is freaking.
<MeaCulpa> HP这样的postscript巨擘，居然还要拿word转pdf,转了还不弄干净
<adam8157> 最喜欢纯文本和pdf...
<edison0354> 今晚被淘宝绑架了……
<oneju> ???
<AnThOnYhO> 某富翁想要娶老婆，有三个人选，富翁给了三个女孩各一千元，请她们把房间装满。第一个女孩买了很多棉花，装满房间的1/2。第二个女孩买了很多气球，装满房间3/4。第三个女孩买了蜡烛，让光线充满房间。 最终，富翁选了胸部最大的那个。——这个故事告诉我们：了解客户操蛋的真实需求非常重要。
<kwater> edison0354:半价诱惑 ?
<edison0354> kwater: 是的……
<edison0354> kwater: 已经买了100多的东西了
<kwater> edison0354:看纪录，那几只半价ipad就没好好成交过…
<MeaCulpa> haha
<edison0354> kwater: 咋了？
<kwater> edison0354:本次秒杀的4件商品备注未填写答案，不符合淘宝抢购规则，照淘宝要求做无效处理。另一件付款超时半小时关闭订单。
<kwater> edison0354: 每次一共5件.
<edison0354> kwater: 刚给支付宝充了200块，然后马上就要连以前剩下的钱一起没了……
<edison0354> kwater: 额，那就是都没卖出去喽
<xijiao> 哼哼。
<edison0354> kwater: 果然都是骗人啊
<xijiao> 兲朝嘛，要习惯
<areslp> 新装的显卡驱动不好用，怎么换回ubuntu默认的驱动？
<edison0354> xijiao: 是的
<ofan> 淘宝。。。。 就不说什么了
<edison0354> areslp: 删了新的
<ofan> 今天实名认证也没通过
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<kok_john> 问下wine下装qq需要几个文件啊
<edison0354> 11月11日是光棍节、苍井空生日和空军建军日，这说明什么？说明光棍、A片和打飞机是分不开的。
<pocoyo> edison0354: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<edison0354> pocoyo: 拜见水牛
<lubcat> 晋见水牛。。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 拜个鸟啊。
<lubcat> 水牛走好。
<pocoyo> lubcat: 射你平身
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那我就拜鸟:-D
<pocoyo> 原来gapproxy不支持sock5代理。。。
<lubcat> 。。。。真是拜个鸟啊。。。
<gann> pocoyo: QQ可以用gapproxy吗
<pocoyo> gann: 应该可以。支持http代理啊。
<kok_john> qq 安装请教啊
<ofan> qq 也翻墙。。
<ofan> 冒充外国人？
<kok_john> wine下如何安qq啊
<kok_john> 谁能告诉下wine安装qq啊
<wzssyqa> kok_john: 这里的人，都把qq戒了。。。
<kok_john> 那用啥交流啊
<wzssyqa> kok_john: irc
<Gun^Rose> qq是啥？没听说过...
 * Gun^Rose 吃手指头ing
<kok_john> ^_^
<forensic> 每星期只上1min qq的路过
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 好吃么
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 呵呵，还好，你也尝尝
<forensic> gae能用做skype的代理么？
<ofan> - -
<kok_john> 朋友都在qq上，猛下不上qq不习惯
<wzssyqa> kok_john: 其实也就那么几个人
<ofan> 你的朋友有不习惯你不上QQ么？
<kok_john> 问得好
<Gun^Rose> kok_john: 哪只能说明你交友不慎... 吼吼
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 手指头还没吃完？
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 哦
<wzssyqa> kok_john: 需要聊的拉来irc，不需要聊的，就算了
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 吃完了擦擦..
<Gun^Rose> ofan: ok
<wzssyqa> Gun^Rose: 吐骨头吗？
<sory> hi~
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 几分熟的？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 好狠……
<Gun^Rose> wzssyqa: 哇，你太猛了，骨肉相残！
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 看你自己的口味
<kok_john> 你们几个太搞了啊
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 我喜欢有点焦的～
<wzssyqa> ofan: 致癌
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 哇咔咔
<ofan> wzssyqa: 松脆～
 * Gun^Rose 发呆中...
<sory> 有人碰到wine工具栏的问题马？
<sory> :)
<wzssyqa> kok_john: qq上不就几个不知道丑俊的脑残小妞么
<ofan> sory: 什么问题
<sory> 就是不能在状态栏上显示wine运行的程序
<ofan> sory: 可以阿
<sory> 它自己搞出了一个独立的状态栏
<wzssyqa> sory: 啥是状态栏？
<wzssyqa> sory: 通知区域吧？
<sory> 不适通知区域
<sory> 它自己搞了一个wine system tray
<sory> 的悬浮栏
<sory> 搞的好郁闷
<wzssyqa> sory: 如果你把通知区域干掉，它就会自己捣鼓出一个来
<sory> 怎么还原回去，貌似是不知道什么时候不知道怎么把它干掉了
<sory> 现在很麻烦
<sory> :-(
<wzssyqa> sory: 在面板上点右键，添加，找到通知区域
<wzssyqa> sory: 你不用nm吗？
<sory> 没有wine的控制面板项，是自己添加wine程序的路径到通知区域？
<sory> nm是什么？
<sory> :)
<sory> 有人指导吗？
<roylez_> network-manager
<shvntr> sory: 现在用的foxit reader跟那qq游戏还有lingoes的通知区域都很正常的说
<sory> 本来我也正常的，就是不知道哪一天哪一秒我把哪个状态栏给搞掉了`~~
<shvntr> =  = 你成功了，我睡觉了 88
<wzssyqa> sory: 你不知道通知区域是啥玩意？
<sory> 那时候没开wine阿~ 所以我就删了一些自己看着不实用的项目
<sory> 我也奇怪额`
<sory> 它没运行我怎么会刷了
<wzssyqa> sory: 上面板，知道是啥玩意不？
<sory> 上面版？~~
<edison0354> 淘宝卖家都不回复我啊
<edison0354> 郁闷ing
<sory> wzssyqa： 上面版？
<wzssyqa> 。。。。
<sory> wzssyqa： 你是说上面的面板？
<wzssyqa> sory: 嗯
<wzssyqa> sory: 点右键，选择 添加到面板
<wzssyqa> 选择    通知区域
<sory>  wzssyqa ：通知区域？
<sory> 没有这个项目额~
<wzssyqa> sory: 。。。
<sory> 你是说 add to panel？
<edison0354> sory: 是的
<sory> wzssyqa ：还是没有wine？
<sory> 在通知区域还是没有~~
<wzssyqa> sory: “通知区域”这几个汉字，没看到？
<happyaron> sory: notification area
<sory> zssyqa:  有，我的英纹板的~~ 一时没反应过来
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他说add to panel，是英文系统？
<Gun^Rose> 干嘛要搞个英文的gnome呢？
<wzssyqa> sory: notification area
<sory> wzssyqa:  没有 notification area`~~~
<sory> 我用搜索的都找不到
<sory> wzssyqa:  我用搜索的都找不到
<edison0354> sory: notify？
<Gun^Rose> 这是个基本组件啊，晕
<sory> 汗，它这个显示中文的了
<sory> 我查了中文的有了
<edison0354> sory: ……………………
<sory> :-D
<Gun^Rose> 日！
<sory> 呵呵，太粗心了
<Gun^Rose> 你急死大伙了！
<sory> :P
<Gun^Rose> 啊哈哈
<sory> sorry~~
<sory> 谢谢大家
<wzssyqa> sory: 你就是一sorry样
<sory> 哈哈
<Gun^Rose> 啊哈哈
<sory> 非常感谢大家
<sory> 终于解决了
<sory> ;-)
<sory> 睡觉了，能睡个安稳觉了，大家好梦~~晚安
<Lovewade> 晚安
<sory> wzssyqa: 谢谢阿，晚安
<Gun^Rose> 晚安
<sory> :-D
<knownbad> gebjgd: ibus可以在pidgin下pageup/down了。  但skype的qt却不能ibus了。  奶奶的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ibus要用sunpinyin
<gebjgd> knownbad: sunpinyin就是pageup/down的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我已经用fcitx了
<knownbad> 我是用sunpinyin但这是qt的问题。
<knownbad> 哦。
<silverzhao> 我的ibus有问题，切换到中文输入法后不会显示那个长条，不知大家有这个问题吗？
<knownbad> 你应该常换老婆吧？
<katost> ！
<alvin_rxg> 用 scim 的飘过…….。o0
<knownbad> silverzhao: ubuntu?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我换体位
<silverzhao> knownbad: ubuntu 10.10
<knownbad> silverzhao: 有加语言支持吗？
<silverzhao> knownbad: 加了。其实那个长条有时也会出现，但有时又没了。
<knownbad> 这就不知道了。  看下log有没crash.
<Maple> 1
<knownbad> 2
<Maple> 报数啊你
<knownbad> 有！
<alvin_rxg> 3
<Maple> 就我们三个活人？
<ugoubuntu> 我开wordpress 好像有点慢，主页倒是能打开
<ugoubuntu> 我是GUI
<knownbad> gebjgd 换体位去了。
<alick> 呃，4
<thorne> +1
<knownbad> 咦，ubuntu支持闽南话？
<edison0354> ……
<knownbad> 以前都没注意到。
<Maple> 没注意。。
<knownbad> 刚刚看到min nan还以为是什么。
<kwater> 最小化的 nan人 ...
<jimmy3719> 大家好
<thorne> 大家好，然后呢？
<jimmy3719> 很久没来这里了，都没遇到熟人
<knownbad> 继续。
<knownbad> 我们听你说故事。
<jimmy3719> 想来这里求解
 * knownbad 逃了
<jimmy3719> 有一个学习的网站，你的每五分站得动一下鼠标。否则是不计时的。
<jimmy3719> 如何用脚本来控制来刷时间呢
<jimmy3719> 在网站上停留学习是算时间的，学习时间
<JuncoJet> ibot 出来
<kwater> 很多虚拟鼠标xx精灵岂不是可以让这个功能失效
<jimmy3719> kwater 我贴代码给你看一下
<JuncoJet> 怎么申请隐形衣？
<zdc> 大家好，archlinux升级后firefox不能听音乐了，有朋友遇到这样的情况了
<JuncoJet> 怎么关闭隐形衣？
<thorne> firefox 播放需要flash插件那类音乐么？
<knownbad> zdc: 只有firefox?
 * JuncoJet ╮〔╯ε╰〕╭
 * JuncoJet 怎么关闭隐形衣？
 * JuncoJet 怎么申请隐形衣？
<knownbad> zdc: 其他播放器呢？
<knownbad> JuncoJet: 听说用ssl就可以。
<JuncoJet> +_+* 那个好像不会隐藏ip
<knownbad> zdc: 如果alsa行那该是flash.
<jimmy3719> 各位大侠，麻烦看一下那个网站的代码一下
<JuncoJet> ssl ／mode ＋zi
<jimmy3719> http://code.bulix.org/jtqhg3-78736
<alvin_rxg> 2010年“国培计划”中西部农村中小学教师远程培训  - -!
<jimmy3719> 是的
<jimmy3719> 是我GF在学
<jimmy3719> 每一课得学1018分钟，如果有办法能刷到是最好不过了
<alvin_rxg> 刷……
<alvin_rxg> 教师都如此，谁还能期望后代能好呢？
<jimmy3719> alvin_rxg: 大多的培训是为了写总结和报告的
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<jimmy3719> alvin_rxg: 培训不会提高多少
<alvin_rxg> jimmy3719: 自己分析它的 js 代码。相信你多少会点的
<jimmy3719> 我真的不会，所以才想到来IRC求助
<dennischang> 大家好啊，
<jimmy3719> dennischang: hi
<dennischang> 咨询一下，如何使用openssl创建一个多域名的SSL证书？
<dennischang> google了很久，只知道要给证书添加多个CN字段，但就是不知道怎样才能实现。
<dennischang> jimmy3719: jim知道的不？
<jimmy3719> derekyang: 我刚来菜鸟一个
<jimmy3719> dennischang: 问大家吧，我很菜的
<haohao> 不睡觉的人真多
<alvin_rxg> jimmy3719: 会 java 不？这俩虽不是同一个东西，但语法类似
<nprobe> 午夜好 各位
<Jagdwurst> °_°
<Maple> 1
<jimmy3719> alvin_rxg: 还是算了，我自己用脚本精灵弄弄看，不想浪费大家的时间
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<nprobe> 今天 打印了几个小时 终于将一整本桌面指南打印完毕了
<exia_> 请问 我换了系统 怎么才能用回以前设置的昵称啊
<nprobe> 10册 540张纸  我个人印刷的最高记录了
<alvin_rxg> nprobe: is that necessary?
<nprobe> alvin_rxg, 是的
<ExiaHan> eh..No..but I want to know how to do..
<nprobe> alvin_rxg,  我觉得很有必要 反正不花钱有本工具书没什么不好
<alvin_rxg> nprobe: - -!
<nprobe> alvin_rxg,   有何困扰？
<alvin_rxg> nothing
<nprobe> 我觉得仔细阅读那个文档对ubuntu入门还是比较高效的
<knownbad> 多砍几根树。
<jimmy3719> nprobe: 貌似有人软件可以把多页纸打印到一张的
<nprobe> 其实很多弱智问题都源于不仔细阅读说明书
<nprobe> jimmy3719,   公司的纸 公司的设备
<knownbad> 树还是树啊。
<nprobe> jimmy3719,   好大一箱子纸 拿走1000张都看不出来少 呵呵
<jimmy3719> nprobe: 呵，主要是打印多了也类
<nprobe> jimmy3719,  夏普的激光打印机 丢进去就不管了   出去吃点饭回来就打好了 全彩的 主要是装订累
<nprobe> 装了6本
<nprobe> 太厚了
<kdlijian> 为xterm开文泉驿正黑hinting有人会吗？
<jimmy3719> nprobe: 阅读的话可以把两页合并成一页来打印，我以前也这么干
<nprobe> jimmy3719,  需要先奇数 然后逆序偶数  麻烦
<nprobe> 现在想放下以前的大多数知识  学习LINUX  目前头绪混乱
<Jagdwurst> kdlijian: 用fontik试试
<kdlijian> Jagdwurst: gentoo没有这个包 overlay里也没有
<kdlijian> Jagdwurst: thx the same
<kwater> http://cdn0.lostateminor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/funny-iphone-app-4.jpg
<kwater> http://cdn0.lostateminor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/funny-iphone-app-2.jpg
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有什么是截断 url 的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有什么好玩的网页游戏。 我正玩一个足球经理的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有人和我抢 球员
<blueghost> 还有不到2分钟。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我抢到了。不过他也 30 岁了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 足球经理， 我在转会和别人竞价， 用 50,092,918 买了一个 右中锋
<alvin_rxg> ...
<blueghost> 30岁的
<alvin_rxg> 津巴布韦币？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 游戏币 吧
<Fivesheep> 中锋还分左右?
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 我不大懂的，但是他那 有 进攻中锋， 还有分左右
<blueghost> Fivesheep:)  ML, MR
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 有进攻中锋，防守中锋之分呢。 我不大懂足球，只是按自己的理解玩
<blueghost> 那个游戏，中国排名 36
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ROMANIA 是哪个国家， 罗马尼亚 ?? 他排名第一
<alvin_rxg> 欧洲南部一个国家
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你也来玩
<alvin_rxg> never
<blueghost> http://trophymanager.com/
<alvin_rxg> 中文的不玩
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是中文的。
<alvin_rxg> 中国人的不玩
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还挺出名的呢。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 全世界的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是中国出的游戏， 老外的游戏。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 有没有 rpg 的， dnd 的？
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有，
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有个挺出名的游戏商， 专网页游的， 好像还是德国的。 忘了， 好像是德国的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://www.topwebgames.com/
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那个 还要找找
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你又清闲了，茂名的大款
<gebjgd> blueghost: 又在和我们谈笑风声了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你天天过欧洲时间，夜里醒着，白天睡觉，不是和我家猫一样的作息时间
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 在找东西
<gebjgd> blueghost: 白天睡觉，夜里找？
<gebjgd> blueghost: 猫阿？
<gebjgd> blueghost: 还是猫头鹰？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 知道 BigPoint 这个吗， 你们德国的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) BigPoint这个， 有很多呢
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不知道
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我知道你晚上不睡觉
<blueghost> ,,,,
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你玩网络游戏的吗
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不玩
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我看你儿子挺好玩，借来用用
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 受什么刺激了??? 你老婆不带你玩了???? 昨晚太 给力了吧
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我天天给力
<blueghost> .....
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 你真的不用工作的啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 今晚怎么不给了啊?? 太累了???
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 不是在工作吗，晚上工作
<Fivesheep> 工作是聊天?
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 凌晨工作呢。
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 帮人设计网页
<Fivesheep> 领国外工资?
<Fivesheep> 牛逼
<Fivesheep> 有钱图
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 散工
<Fivesheep> 介绍份工作给哥吧.
<Fivesheep> 我也能像你的作息时间一样工作.
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 收入不稳定啊
<Fivesheep> 这年头有收入就不错了
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 我现在也 是 工荒， 弄完这个又要去找了。
<blueghost> 还好，前面那个做完，刚好能接上
<Fivesheep> 茂名消费低
<Fivesheep> 估计比台山还低
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 是啊
<Fivesheep> 有机会去茂名找你玩玩.. 台山离那很近
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 火炬到你那了吗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: super rtl...
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 不知道. 表示无兴趣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥玩意？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Uppss!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看腻了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://us.bigpoint.com/games/poisonville/
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有个 宣传视频
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 你这工作真清闲啊.. 可以经常聊天
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) java 游戏
<blueghost> Fivesheep:)
<alvin_rxg> o
<Fivesheep> 哥得上班去了.... 宅们再见
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 提示我没有足够内存
<alvin_rxg> ...
<blueghost> 正玩着， 貌似越狱
<blueghost> 不知道怎么走，只是站那开枪
<ilazy> gebjgd: ZZZzzz
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://ompldr.org/vMm04Mg
<gebjgd> ilazy: emacs那个是怎么回事？
<ilazy> 就折腾在那里动不了了啊
<ilazy> 我怎么不能在arch频道说话的？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 哈哈
<ilazy> gebjgd: archlinux频道的人很有意思。
<ilazy> Hi, I am the topic and I hate you all, because you always ignore me ;(:-D
<Visame> 大家好 问一个关于115网盘的问题
<ilazy> Visame: hello
<Visame> 我希望通过Linux命令行模式上传文件到115网盘
<ilazy> Visame: 官方支持么？
<Visame> 官方已经决定取消FTP
<Visame> 只能用网页上传
<ilazy> :-D那只有请高手出招。这里有学网络的。
<ilazy> gebjgd: XD
<ilazy> gebjgd: fanfou.com
<Visame> 并且还是借助SWF进行上传
<Visame> 您还未安装Flash 9.0以上版本的插件。您可以点击“下载插件”铵钮，并按照提示安装控件。完成安装后，请立即重启浏览器。
<Visame> 是借助Flash插件进行上传的
<kwater> fanfou回来了？
<kwater> @..@
<kwater> 不过用户信息都没了，罢了
<ilazy> kwater: 这我就不知道了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没听说过
<ilazy> gebjgd: :-D
<knownbad> 。。。
<knownbad> arch的wiki帮我解决了个ubuntu的fakeraid.
<knownbad> 所有ubuntu的资料就缺了arch-wiki的一行。
<kwater> knownbad:恭喜
 * knownbad 感谢全世界的掌声。。。
<ilazy> 不知道怎么。我的X占用的内存一直在涨。有什么提示吗
<Yifan> 麻烦谁给个irc客户端连接进来的地址
<Yifan> 我一直用的web网页方式
<ilazy> Yifan: 你还是昨天那个朋友吧。
<Yifan> 嗯，是我
<kwater> Yifan:irc.freenode.org
<ilazy> Yifan: 2003？怎么不用pidgin。
<Yifan> 好，谢谢
<Yifan> pidgin不好使
<ilazy> Yifan: irc.freenode.net
<kwater> mIRC 我第一次用得是这个
<Yifan> irc.freenode.net进不来
<kwater> 默认是6667 SSL好像是7000
<ilazy> zelazny.freenode.n:6667
<Yifan> 我试试
<asdads> ½øÀ´ÁË
<^k^> asdads:say 进来了 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Yifan2010> ÓÃmircÁ¬½øÀ´ÁË
<^k^> Yifan2010:say 用mirc连进来了 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Yifan2010> ²âÊÔ
<Yifan2010> ²âÊÔ
<Yifan2010> 再测
<Yifan2010> 这次可以了
<kwater> ok
<kwater> y
<Yifan2010> 原来mirc的要在字体那里设
<Jagdwurst> ge
<ilazy> blueghost: QQQ
<freeflying> cooloney, still jet lag?
<cooloney> freeflying: sure, heh, can't sleep. i just arrived last night
<pocoyo> 163的源又杯具了
<freeflying> pocoyo, 咋悲剧了啊
<pocoyo> freeflying: 没法更新了。
<freeflying> pocoyo, 10.10?
<pocoyo> freeflying: debian testing :D
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-12
<sunningv> ooo
<nprobe> 同志们早上好
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 在？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 在。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 那天我让你封的那个，你解封了吗？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=301697
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Network Manager多重连接缺陷？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 你还记这茬儿。 自动疯了半天了吧应该。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 哦
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 他还没改？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 他应该是不常在。没发现。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 那我给他发个短信
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 给警告也成
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 你给吧，我没权限
<roylez> ....
<wzssyqa> roylez: ？
<roylez> 你俩毒娃
<pocoyo> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> 一大早的讨论封人
<pocoyo> roylez: 只是发个奖章
<roylez> .....
<wzssyqa> roylez: 嗯，只是没有奖金的罢了
<roylez> 。。。赞一个
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 貌似警告过了 估计他没在来过。。。
<pocoyo> 警告次数:  	1
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 哦
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席真早～
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是上班么。。。。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 的确，从那之后没来过
<cfy> 额。。。mirrors.163.com挂了？
<cfy> 很抱歉地通知大家, 因机房搬迁, 我们将停止服务一段时间, 预计恢复时间为11月12号中午12:00. 请见谅!
<cfy> 额。看来不能升级了。。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 这不马上好了么
<cfy> wzssyqa: 我每天升级成习惯了。。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 必须这个点升级？
<roylez> 强迫症了阿
<wzssyqa> cfy: 网易源是每天晚上同步的啊
<cfy> wzssyqa: 早上比较好，portage的那些人都睡觉了，所以比较稳定。
<pocoyo> cfy: 确实。挂了@07:55:23 <pocoyo> 163的源又杯具了
<wzssyqa> cfy: 哦
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦，这个，不是每小时的么？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 强迫症，都直接挂官方源的吧？
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，我应该相信portage的能力，想什么时候升就什么时候升级
<cfy> 额。。。。我竟然在U盘上使用reiserfs....
<wzssyqa> cfy: 不行吗？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 没有。。。dd-wrt只能ext2/3和fat.结果我忘了U盘是reiserfs......
<roylez> cfy: .... bt
<cfy> wzssyqa: 现在shrink......然后再分出个ext2的好了。怕路由吃不消
<cfy> roylez: lol
<roylez> cfy: u盘这种到处插的，不用fat用什么
<wzssyqa> cfy: 路由认U盘？
<cfy> roylez: 这个U盘我是作为救援用的。因为我没光驱。我拷数据用读卡器＋micro sd
<wzssyqa> cfy: 你不会拿思科企业级的当soho路由用吧？
<cfy> wzssyqa: dir-825
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你out了吧。。。。。能读U盘的很多吧
<wzssyqa> cfy: 呃，的确
<cfy> wzssyqa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<cfy> wzssyqa: 我买的这个。460,据说市面上买1500+呢
<cfy> 额。。。被封了？
<wzssyqa> cfy: 能当下载机用吗？
<cfy> wzssyqa: http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/trade_snap.htm?tradeID=52796989673541
<cfy> wzssyqa: 可以的
<cfy> wzssyqa: 应该可以刷成openwrt,不过我只刷成了dd-wrt
<wzssyqa> cfy: 哦，强大。。。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 呵呵。不过我不太会搞。。。。如果配置起来就真强大了。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 捣鼓这玩意太费时间了
<roylez> cfy: 有钱
<cfy> wzssyqa: 是的，不过配置好就爽了，再说我想要台强大的路由呢。这台反正便宜
<roylez> cfy: 一个无线路由器就买这么高级
<cfy> roylez: @_@,为啥都这么跟我说。。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 你的确有钱么
<cfy> roylez: 想体验下1000Mbps,没机器。。。。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 没钱。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 硬盘都没这速度。。。
<roylez> cfy: ....买不就得了....500的路由器都买了
<wzssyqa> cfy: 多大处理器？
<cfy> roylez: @_@,我要路由。。。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 680MHz
<wzssyqa> cfy: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 内存呢？
<cfy> 64M
<cfy> 8M flash
<roylez> 牛
<roylez> 比我的第一台电脑还好
<pocoyo> roylez: ..
<spirit> 有人在吗?
<pocoyo> spirit: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<spirit> - -谁知道怎么查看连接本机的IP地址?
<wzssyqa> spirit: ifconfig
<spirit> 具体参数是什么?
<wzssyqa> spirit: 不要参数
<spirit> 我用的是fedora ifconfig是显示网络接口
<spirit> 09:46:19.294164 ARP, Request who-has h (Broadcast) tell h, length 46
<spirit> 09:46:19.294168 ARP, Request who-has h tell h, length 46
<spirit> 09:46:19.294393 ARP, Request who-has h (Broadcast) tell h, length 46
<spirit> 09:46:19.294399 ARP, Request who-has h tell h, length 46
<wzssyqa> spirit: 对啊，网络接口上，会显示的吧？
<spirit> 我探测到有人ARP 想找他的IP地址
<spirit> 有办法吗?
<wzssyqa> spirit: 不会
<cfy`> ee,走了?
<cfy`> e
<cfy`> ee
<cfy`> 怎么样了?
<cfy`> ?
<cfy`> EE
<pys8302> 今天的CN99软件源是不是关闭了还是被攻击了
<cfy`> 修修
<cfy`> 修复
<cfy`> 机房搬了
<NoIE> 不知到今天怎么了？上网速度变得非常的慢。
<iOpera> cfy`: 还不是密码不对。nnnd
<iOpera> 在等对方上线。 cfy`
<cfy`> 哦?嗯
<iOpera> 在wlan4刷不出来。接到wlan1可以刷。奇怪了。
<NoIE> 最高只有1.4k/秒。
<iOpera> 还不知道那wps是什么 iTV是什么
<iOpera> 要不，打电话叫 anthony 上来。 cfy`
<cfy`> 我不知道号码啊。。。
<iOpera> 我当然知道。 lol
<cfy`> 那打么。。。
<iOpera> 只是路由又给别人拿过去问密码去了。没在我这。现在上来了没用。
<cfy`> 哦，密码应该就是那样的呀
<cfy`> 不是现在还在连不上的阶段么?
<hceasy> away  就来挂个号
<hceasy> 靠。。
<hceasy> 真扯淡
<cfy`> 上 电路分析 课
<hceasy> 加反斜杠这个软件识别为未知命令，不加又不行
<hceasy> !
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<iDracaena> iOpera: 阿姨好～
<iOpera> 血血啊
<iDracaena> iOpera: 阿姨为什么天天上irc不用怕老板么？
<Gun^Rose> 阿姨？这么快就升级了？！
<jyf1987> 额 好变态 有人把luajit2实现到 cpython上去了
<ofan> jit？
<jyf1987> just in time
<ofan> python不本来就是可以预编译么
<wzlxx> 有什么好的pdf制作软件吗？
<gunman> wps
<wzlxx> gunman, linux下有
<gunman> :(
<gunman> 我在win下用过
<jyf1987> 你去看下 jit的原理
<wzlxx> jyf1987, 我吗？
<jyf1987> 我跟警察叔说话呢
<wzlxx> jyf1987, 啊
<wzlxx> jyf1987, 哦
<wzlxx> jyf1987, 有什么好的pdf制作软件吗？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: python默认没有jit？
<jyf1987> wzlxx: 没有 或者可以试试 rst2pdf
<jyf1987> wzlxx: google-chrome也不错 默认可以保存页面为 pdf
<iOpera> iDracaena: 额。没事，闲
<wzlxx> jyf1987, OK
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 默认又不是
<wegue> ooo可以输出PDF。。
<iOpera> tty下都可以保存网页成pdf
<wzlxx> 没有用oo
<iOpera> tinycore肯定可以。  jyf1987
<wegue> LaTeX = =
<basncy> 用人人网的多吗？
<jyf1987> iOpera: 额 你nnd的老挤兑老子
<jyf1987> basncy: 算哥一个
<jyf1987> http://www.douban.com/note/100061321/  我靠 这个 变形金刚
<iOpera> jyf1987: nnnd 我是告诉你信息啊。帮助你
<freeflying> iOpera, 去帮Yuking写fcitx去
<ravingboi> 额。。。第一次登录聊天室成功
<jyf1987> iOpera: 帮你妹
<basncy> jyf1987, 人人网用的是XMPP协议，可以用它翻墙不？
<ravingboi> 好像蛮热闹啊
<iOpera> freeflying: 额。。那要熟悉蛮久的哦
<jyf1987> basncy: 这跟翻墙有啥关系？？
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你不是用 pl么
<iOpera> 用pl怎么拉
 * GodKiller http://evernew.us.idchy.com/
<jyf1987> iOpera: 那 fcitx不是pl的吧
<wzlxx> 哈哈，pl  py一家了
<wzssyqa> basncy: 人人的xmpp是封闭的，只能加自己服务器上的用户为好友
<iOpera> freeflying: 话说，这中国版本，准备多久出的。有1年时间没。
 * GodKiller 问，没学过php在改这个页面的参数，里面有个display_more_products，我该从哪里调试出来
<iOpera> jyf1987: 老子asm c 起家的。
<freeflying> iOpera, 6个月一个版本啊
<ravingboi> XMPP协议登校内能登上？
<GodKiller> iOpera: ~~
<wzssyqa> ravingboi: y
<jyf1987> iOpera: 但关键是你现在是用pl嘛
<GodKiller> jyf1987: ~~~
<basncy> wzlxx, 这个封闭和开放有什么区别？如果说gtalk是开放的，那gtalk就可以加人人的好友 了？
<iOpera> freeflying: 额。时间还算充裕
<wzssyqa> GodKiller: 。。。。
 * GodKiller 问哦 
<GodKiller> wzssyqa: 终于看到一人鸟我了
<jyf1987> GodKiller: 额 你这问得没头没脑的
<iOpera> jyf1987: 嗯。pl简单。
 * GodKiller 是wordpress
<freeflying> iOpera, 你要快些去整fcitx啊
<jyf1987> ravingboi: 你才知道？
<wzssyqa> basncy: 也不能，但是可以加 jabbar.org 的
 * GodKiller 就是我这个网站的what's new下面 该从哪个参数里调出来
<basncy> wzlxx, jabbar.org用的人感觉非常少。
<iOpera> 那要等我有时间。 freeflying 现在天天搞官僚主义呢。
<jyf1987> basncy: 需要他们的网关帮你转发
<freeflying> iOpera, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubuntu-chinese-meta/5
<jyf1987> 她不给你转发 也是枉然
<jyf1987> 这点就很讨厌 国内的 uc 人人都可以xmpp 就是不转发 nnd
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 163可以
<wzlxx> basncy, jabbar？
<iOpera> 今天就干部评审。 nnnd 天天绩效考核。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: popo 可以转发么？
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你不是老板么 你怕啥
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 用普通的xmpp客户端可以上uc？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 可以加gtalk好友
<iOpera> 才不
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 不是很清楚 popo我知道是xmpp协议的 云风天天说呢
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那其他的你试过么
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 没有
<wzlxx> basncy, jabbar.org是什么？
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你少来 谁不知道你是大财主
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那个支持conference不？ 如果支持 那倒不错阿
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: conference 是啥？
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 就是聊天室阿 我们天天都在 jaim的聊天室里聊阿  骨头 斗篷啥的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那个不知道了
<blueghost> 这里有没有广州的，我想确认一件事情， 亚运会开幕式 期间 广州老百姓 是不是 必须要离家 而且 并且不能开灯。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你现在用啥客户端的
<blueghost> 这里有没有广州的，我想确认一件事情， 亚运会开幕式 期间 广州老百姓 是不是 必须要离家 而且 并且不能开灯。
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: popo？我没用popo
<Lovewade> 应该不是吧
<Lovewade> 没有收到任何相关的消息
<Lovewade> 不过我是在学校里面的
<blueghost> 是不是必须开灯下楼， 直到 亚运会开幕式 完
<blueghost> 市民呢
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 没gtalk么？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 皮筋
<Lovewade> 不知道市民
<jyf1987> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=69299   这个更强大 老外真是蛋疼 用 minecraft模拟个 8bit cpu
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那好说阿 可以加我们的聊天室 你先加我好友  $myid @gmail.com
<blueghost> 不是全市， 十一个村， 什么列德村， 开幕式附近的村
<blueghost> 不是全市， 是一个村， 什么列德村， 开幕式附近的村
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: google的帐号可以带 $?
<Lovewade> 饭否是不是准备解封了？
<wzssyqa> jyf
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 好吧，我错了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 亏你还是用linux的 这意思都不明白？ 就是我的 id @ gmail.com
<ofan> 貌似不是原来的饭否
<blueghost> 说那村的居民 在开幕式期间 必须开灯下楼， 还必须有 编号的出入证才能进出
<freeflying> blueghost, 不信谣，不传谣，不造谣
<ofan> jyf1987: minecraft是个什么游戏
<NoIE> http://www.coco360.com/
<ofan> 看起来有点意思
<jyf1987> ofan: 一个游戏 你可以去玩玩 写个试用报告
<blueghost> Freebuilder:) 所以我才求证啊。 bbc 说的， 我想知道是不是真的。 这里好像有个广州的 h什么的
<ofan> jyf1987: - -
<ofan> jyf1987: 我知道了 估计你是从RSS上看的..
<jyf1987> blueghost: 没有的事  纯造谣 哪里有叫广州的城市
<jyf1987> ofan: google reader
<blueghost> jyf1987:) .....
<NoIE> 我在奇克里也看到了，不过，饭否是什么呀？
<ofan> fine~  玩玩去
<lubcat> coco360...XD
<jyf1987> 饭否现在没什么意思了
<jyf1987> 在国内 都要监控
<ofan> 我觉得扣扣这名字好难听
<lubcat> 抠抠
<jyf1987> 我喜欢 打的时候不用切输入法
<jyf1987> 扣扣
<ofan> 额
<ofan> 太难听了
<basncy> UC
<basncy> 请问下国内有哪些IM是用的XMPP?
<jyf1987> basncy: 就我所知 就是 uc popo 人人了
<pocoyo> basncy: 泡泡
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 新立得只支持http代理不支持 sock5?
<jyf1987> 其他两家不知道 人人的不要求 ssl 自己手工写socket都可以 很方便
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 还真是 我上次还在这里问过 就 http代理用得起来
<jyf1987> 不过我是 xubuntu 904 不知道现在如何了
<basncy> jyf1987, 那人人的可以用它的xmpp翻墙么？我试用用HYK上gtalk账号翻，但上人人的失败
<jyf1987> basncy: xmpp跟翻墙究竟有啥关系 额
<jyf1987> basncy: 你要走xmpp 在墙外搞个账户传东西？
<basncy> jyf1987, 有个HYK的翻墙软件用gtalk账号登陆可以访问国外网
<jyf1987> basncy: 那你用 gtalk登录就是了
<basncy> jyf1987, 我继续研究。
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 设置代理的选项只有 http. 刚好用gapprxoy  这个也只提供http代理。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 你说的那个游戏，怎么是黑框。是不是我的 java 的问题
<jyf1987> blueghost: minecraft么 我不晓得 最近 hackernews上谈这个多 大概是流行游戏
<blueghost> 哦
<pocoyo> jyf1987: sohu的源是不是电信线路？ 我这儿电信线路速度还行。
<blueghost> 谁知道啊， minecraft 我的是黑框
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 扯蛋吧 他们还不都是双线 不过我发现 北方这边sohu很快 如果单线 也应该是网通
<ofan> - -
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 我原来用的163. 速度挺快。 我这里只有电信线路快。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 恩 电信就用163好了嘛 折腾干嘛
<jyf1987> 不过 163和 sohu好像策略不一样 有一个没给 iso下载
<ofan> 网通也用163的路过
<blueghost> 我玩不了啊
<jyf1987> blueghost: wine跑下
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 网页游戏呢
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 用 wine 跑 ie??
<jyf1987> blueghost: 也有 gecko阿
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 谢了，我试下， 那可以用 java 的吧
<jyf1987> blueghost: 要加java支持 我反正是不用java的东西
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦， 安装就行了?
<jyf1987> blueghost: right
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 谢了
<blueghost> 网上 有解决办法， 但是是英文的。 看不懂
<iOpera> jyf1987: nnnd 我是才温饱。你是衙内。不同的
<jyf1987> iOpera: 温你奶奶的 来聊天室说话
<huaqiu> 大家好  我是新手  请多多指教啊
<iOpera> jyf1987: 有事情。才评审完。等下估计还有事情。
<ofan> 怎么样查看 at命令是否执行成功？  有log么
 * messi 悲剧,rm *~ 给打成rm *
<cfy`> poor man
<ofan> ..
<lubcat> 穷人
<NoIE> Ctrl+Z+
<cfy`> poor没可怜的意思?
<ofan> 有
<cfy`> 那好
<NoIE> 百度很雷人，他们办了一个相亲活动，说是让大家脱离光棍。
<NoIE> 简称“脱光”。
<ofan> ...
<lubcat> XD
<lubcat> 一般认为poor都是穷人。。。
<ofan> baidu这辈子都只能当google的尾巴
<lubcat> 穷人一般是可怜的。
<NoIE> 谷哥是神。
<pocoyo> jyf1987: y  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=303201
<freeflying> jyf1987, 你是不是住顺义的
<freeflying> iOpera, 你怎么还评审啊
<blueghost> openjava 和 java 是不是可以共存的。 浏览器到底用的是哪个
<ofan> recaptcha的字真难认～～
<Barden> blueghost: 个人感觉openjdk比sunjdk好些..
<Barden> 某些性能甚至超越sun jdk了
<pocoyo> freeflying: jyf1987 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=303220
<pocoyo> 你们刚才能连上不能 ？
<blueghost> Barden:) 但那游戏玩不了啊， 网上有说需要安装 sun java 的
<blueghost> t's probably because for whatever reason, minecraft requires the non-free java runtime environment to run
<ofan> 我能玩
<Barden> blueghost: 游戏玩不了，你$path正确否
<ofan> sun... 竟然收费
<blueghost> Barden:) 挺奇怪的，浏览器中玩不了， 可以加载， 但加载完了是黑框。 下载的 可以运行， 但我是玩单机的， 没有付费， 他需要 online 一次才能激活 offline 。 浏览器有 单人版的， 所以我想应该在浏览器进入一次
<wzssyqa> ccav 网站上竟然有这个 http://xiyou.cntv.cn/video/3b819780-a545-11df-bdae-001e4f1f5c05
<wzssyqa> 还是完整版
<blueghost> Barden:) 浏览器有问题， 有个相同问题的人， 回答是更新和重装 java， 另一个网站说要装 sun 的
<Barden> blueghost: 什么游戏那么变态
<jyf1987> freeflying: 没有 我住昌平 天通苑地铁站边上
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 啥东西
<blueghost> minecraft 啊
<Barden> wordpress已经彻底被墙了吧，大家能访问吗？
<pocoyo> Barden: 这里的人都会翻墙。
<Barden> pocoyo: 晓得的，之前还没被墙...
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 看看那帖。
<pocoyo> Barden: 早被墙了吧。。
<blueghost> 源里 怎么装 sun java 的
<Barden> pocoyo: 之前nslookup到几个IP还可以写入hosts访问的
<blueghost> 一定要在官网中下载吗
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 额 教育网可怜
<Barden> pocoyo: 我记得nslookup到6个ip，有2个可以访问，昨天貌似彻底墙了
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 教育网在大动手肢？
<pocoyo> Barden: ...
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 是阿
<freeflying> pocoyo, 你灌水太多了，限制你
<pocoyo> freeflying: 不是 刚才就一直能打开咱论坛 别的都打不开。
<blueghost> 我更新 openjava 看看
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 你能解释一下这现象不能 缓存？
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 解释啥？ 有官部门要搞动作 这我有啥办法？
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 我确信我能打开论坛 别的都打不开 irc 也断。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 你开百毒 看看
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 刚才开不开。同学的机器也一样。
<jyf1987> 问下论坛有没有教育网内镜像
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 内网确实可以打开。 也许。
<flh> Barden: nslookup是什么啊？
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 直接ping ip呢
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 没ping.
<jyf1987> pocoyo: ping我的服务器  184.82.12.60
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 这会正常了。
<jyf1987> 额
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 持续了10min差不多。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: debugging  dont panic
<freeflying> 这里有熟练的SA没
<freeflying> 我们在找SA
<freeflying> 有得话联系我
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 这是啥？
<ofan> 什么水平才够得上SA?
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 你们那debug呢 大佬
<jyf1987> ofan: 你当 我不赞成
<ofan> jyf1987: 为什么
<iOpera> freeflying: 公司越来越官僚。
<jyf1987> ofan: 你晓得乏
<ofan> jyf1987: 不晓得
<jyf1987> 就是被跨省我还是这意思
<ofan> 什么水平能当SA
<jyf1987> 都叫SA了 额 应该很官僚了
<vinian> freeflying: 应届生考虑不？
<ofan> jyf1987: 跨省干嘛，跟SA有啥关系
<freeflying> iOpera, 你们本来就是官僚的公司啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 没啥 我没意见了
<iOpera> 以前可不是。自由得很
<slack_zbb> 奶奶地我又用,xchat  了字体正常不...??
<blueghost> 官网下载的 java 怎么安装啊。 怎么 解压在当前 目录中
<freeflying> vinian, 我说是熟练的SA, 没说是否应届吧
<slack_zbb> 我字体政党不
<iOpera> SA是啥哦
<jyf1987> iOpera: system administor
<slack_zbb> 我
<ofan> Super Agent
<freeflying> blueghost, 启用restricted/multiverse 然后直接安装sun-jdk
<iOpera> lol 这样缩写
<jyf1987> 还是 senior agent?
<jyf1987> 搞不清 缩写总是要撞车的
<blueghost> freeflying:) 哦
<slack_zbb> 有人没有...
<pocoyo> slack_zbb: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<iOpera> 搞的云里雾里
<slack_zbb> 我的中国字正常不
<ofan> 163的源不能用了
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你都大财主了 这类忽悠人的概念要多熟悉 多运用阿 不然以后怎么忽悠
<iOpera> 我忽悠你了？
<ofan> sunnn
<blueghost> freeflying:) 可以和 openjdk 共用的吗?? 是不是会替换 浏览器的 plugin?? 浏览器到底用的是哪个
<jyf1987> iOpera: 现在跟你没有现钱往来 你当然懒得忽悠了
<pocoyo> slack_zbb: 外国字很正常。
<slack_zbb> 啊...
<iOpera> 有点往来额
<iOpera> 等斗篷那2绑架你的时候，我可以提成的
<blueghost> freeflying:) 而且我已经下载官方的 java， 我想就装那个。 但我不知道怎么安装
<blueghost> freeflying:) 他安装解压到 当前目录， 而不是/usr/...
<jyf1987> iOpera: 额 她没几两肉吧 还绑架我
<iOpera> blueghost: 谁会对话，用你这烂分割符的。
<iOpera> 这叫不到人的
<iOpera> jyf1987: 不是都说定了的？
<freeflying> blueghost, ask google firstly
<blueghost> iOpera:) 什么
<jyf1987> iOpera: 哼哼
<blueghost> freeflying:) 我一边找一边问的。 找到了一个
<qwebirc79048> 提个问题啊，puppy下如何改inittab啊，改成文本模式的
<iOpera> blueghost: @@
<freeflying> blueghost, help.ubuntu.com
<blueghost> 找到了一个， 要改 环境变量
<freeflying> blueghost, 记住，喜欢折腾首先要学会搜索
<qwebirc79048> 有人知道吗
<blueghost> freeflying:) 我一直在搜索啊。
<freeflying> blueghost, 搜了你还问
<blueghost> freeflying:) 我是一边搜一边问，双管起下
<yjcsuper> hi
<yjcsuper> 有呢
<slack_zbb> xifs...在不在
<xifs> slack_zbb: 在
<slack_zbb> 啊.真在呀.吃了没,我没事
<ilazy> blueghost: QQQQ
<ilazy> blueghost: 吃饭！！
<blueghost> ilazy:) ==
<blueghost> ilazy:) ubuntu  找不到 .bashrc 去哪了。 好像是改名字了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 找不到 .bashrc了
<ilazy> blueghost: 是不是哦
<ilazy> blueghost: 看/etc里面有没得
<slack_zbb> find / -t file -name .bashrc
<blueghost> ilazy:) 只有一个 .bash_history
<ilazy> :-D
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我想改 用户的那个
<ilazy> blueghost: 没变吧。ubuntu用户给她点提示吧
<xifs> slack_zbb: 有事么
<ilazy> blueghost: 我这里arch一直都是.bashrc
<blueghost> ilazy:) 吃翻去
<ilazy> blueghost: 用Arch所
<fhong> blueghost::-D南方人
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> ubuntu 没有 .bashrc 也没有 .bash_profile
<blueghost> 奇怪
<bitsMix> blueghost: 有阿 怎么会没有
<blueghost> bitsMix:) 我的没有。所以我觉得奇怪
<bitsMix> blueghost: 那你去 /usr/share/base-files/ 里面取一份
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> thx
<slack_zbb> ls -a 才能看到的
<cfy> ls .*
<xifs> slack_zbb: ...
<slack_zbb> ?
<slack_zbb> 在
<blueghost> 全都没有
<xifs> slack_zbb: 我也在
<cfy> jyf1987: 终于刷好了。
<ilazy> blueghost: bash.bashrc
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 怎地好的
<ilazy> blueghost: /etc/bash.bashrc 复制一份过来所
<ofan> "我同学的同事 被车撞到，报警，警察说这事亚运期间不要报警。"
<blueghost> ilazy:) ?? 好的
<blueghost> ofan:) ........
<oneju> ......
<cfy> jyf1987:  刷了ww的就好了，前面是刷了nw,不过现在在dd-wrt里，刷什么都说失败了。。。
<cfy> ofan: 这个有啥关系。。。。
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么要。
<jyf1987> cfy: 什么 ww
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么样了。
<ofan> cfy: 我也想知道
<cfy> jyf1987: world wide,na=north america
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 这还跟dvd一样分区域阿 太无聊了
<blueghost> ilazy:) ok
<blueghost> 吃翻 去吧
<ilazy> blueghost: 应该有吧。
<blueghost> ilazy:) ok le
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯，是阿
<guest__> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> guest__: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<ilazy> blueghost: 我吃过了。XD。昨天晚上没看到我在线吧。
<guest__> 我猜也是
<jyf1987> cfy: 还真没见过这种事
<blueghost> ilazy:) 刚才你不是说吃翻吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 我是叫你去。
<cfy> jyf1987: 不过奇怪的是，我打开机器里面写着na......可是得刷ww的。。。
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我 吃 花生酱 上瘾了
<cfy> jyf1987: 我本来还想用openwrt(现在是dd-wrt)，不过刷不成功，我准备先dd-wrt玩着
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 估计机器的硬件里有区域码
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯，可能是
<cfy> jyf1987: 而且，貌似有几种dir-825很难刷的。
<flhabc> 大家好
<pocoyo> flhabc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xifs> cfy: 我之前用過openwrt,結果發現存儲空間太小了,軟件都裝不了幾個
<Warm_HUG> C编程，有基于软件的中断这种说法没？
<cfy> xifs: 我准备装在,U盘上
<jyf1987> 中断不是c的概念吧 额
<Warm_HUG> 是的
<flh> 大家好，ubuntu下，xtrem 和 rxvt-unicode配置能不能各自分开？在家目录下
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Warm_HUG> 这么说，就没有这种库了 jyf1987
<xifs> cfy: 路由有usb接口的話就方便多了,還可以外接移動硬盤
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 额 你非要这个库 又不是不能用汇编写
<ofan> flh: 可以阿
<blueghost> ilazy:) 下了
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 这就不必了.
<cfy> xifs: 嗯，我想装个usb集线器
<xifs> cfy: 你路由改過的?應該帶不起那麼多設備吧
<flh> ofan: 分别用不同的名不？.Xresources  是urxvt  那么xterm呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: wget 如何批量下载一些网页，后缀从 1000~1100
<ilazy> 不是吧。xterm也是用的那个哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@,curl可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 你学perl的。。。。。
<ilazy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605
<cfy> xifs: dir-825
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 桌面培训(10.04版发布！全中文官方文档，含汉化截图，提供PDF)
<ilazy> 看大家那么好奇，我也去下载来看下。
<cfy> MaskRay: wget不支持这么用，curl倒是可以。不过你是perler阿。。。。
<flh> ofan: 可不可将urxvt xterm 都写在.Xresources内？
<pocoyo> ilazy: 好孩子
<MaskRay> cfy: curl 怎么把这些网页保存成 1000.html 1001.html ...
<ilazy> pocoyo: 呃。先顶贴了。
<ilazy>  man curl
<cfy> MaskRay: curl -O http://baike.baidu.com/view/[1-2].htm
<cfy> MaskRay: http://chenlb.javaeye.com/blog/202396
<^k^> ⇪ title: curl 简单介绍 - chenlb 的学习笔迹 - JavaEye技术网站
<ofan> flh: 你可以在.bashrc或者.profile或.xinitrc里加xrdb -load <配置文件>
<cfy> MaskRay: 我一般不想这么多，一个perl搞定,lol
<ofan> flh: 这样不就分开了
<ofan> flh: 可以都写到 一起
<cfy> 下线，测试路由
<flh> ofan: 指定配置:在.bashrc或者.profile或.xinitrc里加xrdb -load <配置文件>?
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 curl 解决了
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 这个还真不难呢
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 我这种从不写汇编的人都明白
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 怎讲？
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 系统都有支持的 又不需要自己整
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 没一点门道
<iOpera> .
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 刚刚太笨了，自己想要的功能，插个函数就够了
<Warm_HUG> 半只脚入门，还不太习惯
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 额 中断可以一下子从最深的stack处跳出来阿 很爽 呵呵
<ofan> flh: man xrdb
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 你写啥呢
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 那倒是，中断肯定最好
<flh> ofan: 谢，在弄
<cfy> 谁是C程序员？
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 我只说爽 没说好哈
<cfy> ../njit-client: can't resolve symbol 'setjmp'
<cfy> 这种是啥类型的错误？
<jyf1987> 额 setjmp
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 一个串口发信息的东西
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 现在还有这种玩意阿 我是对串口搞不懂的 只想软件层面
<cfy> jyf1987: 怎么了？
<jyf1987> 没啥
<cfy> jyf1987: 。交叉编译的客户端用不了，这下悲剧了。。
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 工控的东西，没办法
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 我觉得这些东西好玩 但我没条件去学这类 软件要容易点
 * Warm_HUG 摸索着向前爬
<ofan> flh: 直接用#include "filename"就可以解决哈
<cfy> jyf1987: 这种是咋回事的？
<jyf1987> cfy: 啥错误
<jyf1987> cfy: 完整的贴
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 哈哈，软件可不容易
<cfy> jyf1987: ../njit-client: can't resolve symbol 'setjmp'
<foxbaby> 菜鸟问问题： 用tar怎样压缩一个文件阿
<cfy> jyf1987: 就这么一个。
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 我是说 要学软件开发 需要的条件容易 一个电脑就行 你要搞硬件 各种东西你都要买
<cfy> foxbaby: tar -cf foo.tar xxxx/
<flh> ofan: 太感谢了，urxvt是搞定了，xterm不正常，在这个上开irssi或nano时，文本筹码，我想想
<jyf1987> cfy: 没有 setjmp这个函数呗
<ofan> flh: 你这是编码问题吧
<jyf1987> 无法解析符号 'setjmp'
<foxbaby> cfy 我只想压缩一个文件 不是文件夹阿
<ofan> flh: 系统不是utf8？
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯。如何解决呢？没有链接到？
<jyf1987> cfy: 大概吧
<flh> ofan: 是默认的，ubu环境
<cfy> foxbaby: 一样的，tar是打包，压缩是靠xz,gzip,bzip2啥的
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 嗯，各种板，就没见便宜的，而且不止要买一件
<XanaduNWH> tar czvf foo.tar.gz path/to/files
 * messi ibus很有意思，输入sj，会给出当前时间 12时57分55秒
<ofan> flh: 只要是utf8的基本不会乱码
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 是阿 我没钱 只好学软件了 硬件太烧钱
<foxbaby> 也就是我还必须 在用完tar 之后 再用一次 gzip吗
<foxbaby> cfy
<ofan> messi: 以i开头可以查看更多命令
<cfy> foxbaby: 是啊，不过tar 可以自己调用gzip啥的
<cfy> 加上-z => gzip,-j =>bzip2,-J=>xz
<foxbaby> 哦 thx cfy
<cfy> foxbaby: 一个文件你打包啥。。直接压缩好了
<cfy> foxbaby: :)
<iOpera> cfy: 额。看邮件去吧
<cfy> iOpera: o
<foxbaby> cfy: 我经常用
<iOpera> 带截图 。无线不行
<foxbaby> cfy  tar解压缩文件 所以就用tar 压缩 谁知道这么麻烦 还是看书不仔细
<cfy> foxbaby: @_@
<cfy> iOpera: ifconfig不是有wlan0么
 * iOpera 支持打包。这是一种习惯。中国特色
<messi> ofan: 果然，ihh怎么用？
<cfy> eth1.0    no wireless extensions.
<jyf1987> 打人
<cfy>  
<cfy> eth1.1    no wireless extensions.
<iOpera> cfy: 是有。不知道哪个起作用。gui那边
<jyf1987> 额 当前许多笔记本的无线网卡认不出来
<cfy> iOpera: 难道这算是virtual的？可是我感觉virtul的不是应该是:1么？
<jyf1987> 一定要带 ndiswrapper
<iOpera> 对不上
<cfy> jyf1987: 路由。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: ä½ 
<cfy> iOpera: 啥是dsl?
<foxbaby> cfy 打包完压缩 和 直接压缩的  图标不一样
<iOpera> dsl拨号嘛
<jyf1987> 额
<cfy> iOpera:  IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated,像是没有打开，只是on 了wlan0
<cfy> iOpera: 没有任何设置阿
<cfy> foxbaby: <_<
<iOpera> 看截图。
<iOpera> 应该就是打勾
<iOpera> 不至于老ssh去搞。而且ssh去，也没起来
<cfy> iOpera: 这个，‘网络’是啥东西？
<cfy> iOpera: 45.ping
<cfy> 45.png
<iOpera> 菜单？
<cfy> iOpera: 不要ssh嘛，我都是web的
<flh> ofan: 天下文章一个抄啊，有时用google也挺累的
<iOpera> 我也想web
<iOpera> 开启了。没亮灯
<cfy> iOpera: 要不你用英文界面好了。。。。中文有时候翻译不对
<iOpera> 这不会理解出歧义的吧
<iOpera> 这么简单的
<cfy> iOpera: 估计你要设置好无线才行。
<flh> ofan: 既然搞定了urxvt 其它的主随意算了
<realtecho> 问大伙一个问题：现在web mail这么发达，为啥还要用客户端mail呢，有啥好处呢
<iOpera> 就这45.png
<ofan> flh: 呵呵
<cfy> iOpera: IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated,里面的managd，像是一般的
<XwinX> realtecho: 喜欢
<ofan> realtecho: 个人喜好问题
<cfy> iOpera:  Mode:Master
<realtecho> 。。。这样啊
<cfy> iOpera: 你这个看上去好像客户端的，不是ap阿
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你是老顽固而已
<iOpera> 是 ap
<cfy> iOpera: 模式不是阿
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你傻逼
<iOpera> 额。你看gui的嘛
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你二爷
<XwinX> iOpera: 啥gui的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你大爷
<iOpera> gui设置如果起作用，会覆盖的啊。 cfy
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你以后都叫我大爷吧
<cfy> XwinX: ../njit-client: can't resolve symbol 'setjmp'
<cfy>  
<cfy> XwinX: 这种问题如何解决呢？
<cfy> XwinX: 就这么一行错误。
<ilazy> blueghost: 来了啊
<iOpera> nnnd 晚上搞。等人
<cfy> iOpera: 哦，你有没有apply changes?
<flh> ofan: include "filename"   从没有用过
<XwinX> cfy: 没连接库
<iOpera> 当然有
<blueghost> ilazy:) java 行了， 但是浏览器还是认以前的。 我已经按网上的说了， 吧libjavaplugin.so 链接 到 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin 了
<cfy> XwinX: 有没有什么步骤呢？我ldd看过了，所有的文件都在
<cfy> XwinX: 是不是版本太低了？
<blueghost> ilazy:) 但浏览器还是 检测到以前的版本啊
<XwinX> cfy: 运行的时候出来的？
<ofan> flh: #include <filename>  跟c语言的一样
<cfy> XwinX: 嗯，是阿
<XwinX> cfy: 那估计是版本匹配
<chattan> :-(
<chattan> 我忘记我的irc密码了
<cfy> XwinX: 顺便问下如何看链接的文件夹的顺序呢？
<blueghost> chattan:) 找 邮箱
<cfy> 比如先/lib再/usr/lib?
<XwinX> cfy: 不过，这个函数没什么用
<cfy> XwinX: 嗯，是跳转阿
<XwinX> cfy: 不能解释就不解释吧
<XwinX> cfy: 是出错的时候才跳
<cfy> XwinX: 可是直接停了阿。
<XwinX> cfy: 你不出错就不用
<blueghost> chattan:) 当初注册时应该有确认邮件的，貌似包含了密码
<chattan> blueghost: 没有吧
<cfy> XwinX: 这个是个客户端，我一运行就报这个错误
<chattan> 忘记了。。。
<XwinX> cfy: 哦..
<cfy> XwinX: 我也想起来了，是函数间的跳转用的吧。比goto好
<XwinX> cfy: 那你可以重新编译一下吗？
<blueghost> chattan:) 你收到 确认邮件吧。 忘了，貌似包含了密码
<XwinX> cfy: 不是，是出错时候才跳
<cfy> XwinX: 如何呢？我是交叉编译的。
<cfy> XwinX: 哦。
<blueghost> 你看看憋，没有就去 #freenode 问问
<blueghost> ilazy:) java 行了， 但是浏览器还是认以前的。 我已经按网上的说了， 吧libjavaplugin.so 链接 到 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin 了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 但浏览器还是 检测到以前的版本啊
<blueghost> ilazy:) 怎么办
<chattan> blueghost: 怎么重置密码呢
<edison0354> 日本女星苍井空在11月11日，传说中的光棍节，正式开通新浪微薄，希望借此平台与中国网友增进交流
<pocoyo> edison0354: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<XwinX> cfy: 交叉编译？你编译到什么平台上的？
<ilazy> blueghost: 我倒啊。具体是什么问题啊
<chattan> blueghost: 用什么命令呢
<cfy> XwinX: dd-wrt,mips
<blueghost> chattan:)  /join #freenode
<XwinX> cfy: 哦，我没搞过，不清楚
<chattan> blueghost: 然后呢
<cfy> XwinX: 哦，我再试试好了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 就是 换 sun 的java，不要openJdk。 java 好了， 但是浏览器里还是认以前的
<blueghost> chattan:) 你就问啊， 在那问， 密码丢了怎么办
<cfy> XwinX: 如果说找不到函数的话，应该是libc.so吧。对了，我搜索了下，源代码，貌似有setjmp阿，难道是某个so用了？
<blueghost> chattan:) 你的确认邮件看了吗?? 不包含密码的???
<XwinX> setjmp是在库里的
<cfy> 哦。
<XwinX> cfy: 估计是找不到那个库的入口
<blueghost> ilazy:) 就是 换 sun 的java，不要openJdk。 java 好了， 但是浏览器里还是认以前的
<cfy> XwinX: 库的入口？不是libc么？
<XwinX> cfy: 是
<cfy> XwinX: 那我用新的替换下试试
<XwinX> cfy: 版本不匹配，库函数里的地址变了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 糟糕！您尚未安装推荐的 Java 版本。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 提示这个
<chattan> blueghost: 没有邮件
<cfy> XwinX: 哈哈
<cfy> XwinX: 可以运行了，谢了
<XwinX> cfy: 呵呵
<cfy> XwinX: 我下线试试.
<blueghost> chattan:) 你的昵称注册了吗
<XwinX> 2sp 文件是什么格式的？
<blueghost> ilazy:) 糟糕！您尚未安装推荐的 Java 版本。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 提示这个
<blueghost> ilazy:(
<XwinX> 一个路由器固件的镜像，用什么能打开它？
<chattan> blueghost: 就是 chattan
<ilazy> blueghost: ls: 无法访问/usr/lib/mozilla/plugin: 没有那个文件或目录
<XwinX> iOpera:
<blueghost> chattan:) 你去 #freenode 问
<XwinX> iGnome:
<XwinX> 今天怎么有2个。。。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你没有 java???
<ilazy> blueghost: 你的链接位置不对吧。/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<chattan> :-( 哦，谢谢
<ilazy> blueghost: 对的。我也没有java那东西。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你总有 flush 吧， 你 flush plugin 放哪的
<XwinX> jyf1987: iOpera iGnome
<jyf1987> XwinX: 有p就放
<ilazy> blueghost: 我是说你之类的路径有问题。应该是/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ 。你有个s
<ilazy> blueghost: 我是说你之类的路径有问题。应该是/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ 。你少了个s
<iOpera> 好大的p
<XwinX> jyf1987: 13:17:55      XwinX | 2sp 文件是什么格式的？                                                                                                            │ Ethan-
<iOpera> 这家伙
<XwinX> iOpera: 13:18:16      XwinX | 一个路由器固件的镜像，用什么能打开它？                                                                                            │ Ethan-
<iOpera> 那我不知道。
<ilazy> blueghost: 你链接的位置对没哦。/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jyf1987> XwinX: file下呗
<blueghost> ilazy:) 那个没错的， 我是 记忆打的， 没少 s
<iOpera> 去路由网站看说明
<edison0354> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-11/29755.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 大撤退开始，33名开发人员离开OpenOffice
<XwinX> jyf1987: file 了， 报告 data
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你问我 我也是file下 额
<blueghost> ilazy:) 实际路径是没错
<XwinX> jyf1987: 能file我还问你
<jyf1987> XwinX: 哦 那是数据不足 对了 咱们可以做个专业的 file 这个主意如何
<XwinX> jyf1987: iOpera iGnome  文件头是 2WIRE_SP
<jyf1987> XwinX: 既然是镜像 那就是某个文件系统的 现在固件的文件系统就那几个 你用mount试  我看常见的是 jffs2
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不是个好主意
<iOpera> XwinX: 去路由网站看说明
<jyf1987> XwinX: 去
<XwinX> ...
<ilazy> blueghost: 我也不懂啊。现在
<iOpera> jffs。。。和镜像何关
<ilazy> blueghost: 把名字给它修改了。i guess
<cfy> XwinX: 哈哈
<cfy> XwinX: 成功咯
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<NoIE> 我的朋友，原来用的是 Athlon 4200+ 。
<cfy> iOpera: 我成功啦
<XwinX> cfy: 呵呵只
<cfy> happyaron: 可以用了
<XwinX> cfy: FML
<XwinX> lala
<NoIE> 现在升级到奔腾G6950。
<cfy> fml
<NoIE> 值得吗？
<cfy> fml?
<jyf1987> 怎么么关系
<XwinX> cfy: 2WIRE_SP 是什么文件格式？
<jyf1987> 就是个文件系统镜像么
<cfy> XwinX: 不知道。
<XwinX> 哦
<cfy> file里看出来的？
<NoIE> 请问，从 Athlon 4200+到奔腾G6950 ，算是升级吗？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 这个系统镜像用什么挂？
<jyf1987> 难道还有别的附加数据
<iOpera> cfy: 你成功了。和我的无关。你只是刷机
<cfy> iOpera: 啥哦。。。。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 可能我知道了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 鬼知道阿 mount看看呗
<jyf1987> 可能要偏移
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<cfy> iOpera: 我已经运行上了我的交叉编译的东西咯
<blueghost> ilazy:) 可能要把 openjdk 删掉
<cfy> iOpera: 刷的话，昨晚就好了。
<cfy> iOpera: XD
<ilazy> blueghost: 呃。我不懂啊。你试试 吧。真不懂呢。google也没得头绪的
<XwinX> jyf1987: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<iOpera> 编译的啥呢
<cfy> XwinX: 不是所有都支持吧，mount
<cfy> iOpera: sb客户端，h3c的
<jyf1987> XwinX: 试试 -t jffs2了 不过你系统装了么 额
<iOpera> 额。。。你就喜欢这。我可用不上
<iOpera> 倒是可以去写下交叉编译的过程
<cfy> iOpera: 屁，我才不喜欢呢。。。。学校sb阿。。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 哦，有人写了，我参考他的。。。。
 * cfy 惭愧。。。
<XwinX> jyf1987: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<cfy> XwinX: 看下file
<edison0354> 新华社哈尔滨11月9日电：黑龙江省第十一届人民代表大会第五次会议11月9日选举王宪魁（李启铭外公，李刚岳父）为 黑龙江省人民政府省长
<iOpera> 看能不能搞一个perl上去
<iOpera> 哦。那给url
<cfy> iOpera: @_@
<blueghost> ilazy:) 和那 java 插件没关系
 * ilazy http://wowubuntu.com/fedora-wayland.html
<jyf1987> XwinX: 还要 -o loop吧
<cfy> iOpera: perl有的。。。还有些模块呢
<iOpera> 把我的脚本搞上去，远程记账。
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我赶文档 等下说
<cfy> iOpera: nn上就是openwrt,我知道的。
<cfy> iOpera: @_@
<ilazy> blueghost: 原来的插件是啥子名字。能不能换个名字。我真没头绪啊
<iOpera> 。 给url先啊
<cfy> iOpera: url?
<iOpera> 别人写的
<iOpera> 编译说明
<cfy> 哦
<XwinX> cfy: wind@hp(0)tmp $ file 2700-2701--QT04-6.1.5.48.2sp
<XwinX> 2700-2701--QT04-6.1.5.48.2sp: data
<cfy> 稍等
<cfy> XwinX: 那完了。。。file都人不出来。。。
<iOpera> 你，又不用op上Irc.
<iOpera> 老丢看信息
<blueghost> ilazy:) 和那 java 插件没关系
<cfy> iOpera: http://ivsays.appspot.com/2010/09/29/cross-build-njit-client-for-openwrt.html
<iOpera> 乖，用op
<blueghost> ilazy:) 不认 新装的 java
<cfy> iOpera: 交叉编译openwrt的wiki上也有的，
<XwinX> ddd
<iOpera> 我还没去那些网站
<iOpera> 刚才闷头搞无线
<XwinX> 断线？
<iOpera> nnnd 文章居然就是h3c的。。
<cfy> iOpera: @_@,你要交叉编译的？
<iOpera> 是
<cfy> iOpera: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/sdk
<iOpera> sdk!!
<cfy> 是阿，
<cfy> iOpera: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Building_Software_Image/zh-hans
<iOpera> 这nano的啊
<cfy> iOpera: nn用的openwrt的。
<cfy> iOpera: 所以我觉得我对openwrt熟，路由器也想用openwrt
<iOpera> 额。那赶快熟悉。我等现成的
<cfy> iOpera: 什么的现成？perl?
<iOpera> 经验
<iOpera> nnnd 看到有人把usb摄像头挂那上面。。
<iOpera> 这干嘛。
<cfy> iOpera: 经验？我已经好了阿，无非是gcc不一样。./configure好了后，相应修改Makefile就好了。
<ravingboi1> hi
<iOpera> 远程监视自己家？
<cfy> iOpera: 这个好，lol
<iOpera> cfy: 你先搞定我这无线。
<cfy> iOpera: 监视自己的位置，你不在单位么。。。
<iOpera> 。。我不那么bt
<cfy> iOpera: 我咋搞阿。。。。要不你开远程链接。。。。
<cfy> 我连过来,lol
<iOpera> 没dmz
<iOpera> 有也没用啊。网络不通的。这路由
<iOpera> 难道路由作client挂出口路由？
<cfy> 不是，路由应该有远程管理这个选项的。
<iOpera> 有。网络不通
<cfy> ee你不搞硬件的么。。。。
<iOpera> 这和硬件没关系额
<cfy> iOpera: 我觉得你是没设置好。所以灯不亮
<iOpera> 纯调试别人的系统
<iOpera> 我等安安晚上来
<cfy> iOpera: 你iwconfig显示的结果和我这笔记本的一样（mode:manage),一般的ap，应该是显示master
<iOpera> 他要是搞不定。我就退货给他
<iOpera> 那manage是我设置的。 lol
<iOpera> cli设置的
<iOpera> 可有什么关系嘛。gui应该覆盖
<jyf1987> XwinX: vim里把窗口 横着切成上下两块是怎么弄
<cfy> iOpera: @_@,
<XwinX> jyf1987: VS
<cfy> iOpera: 别阿。。。。你怎么知道能覆盖，万一gui觉得mode肯定是master,压根不动呢？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 哪里行
<iOpera> 复位5秒。就恢复出厂配置?
<XwinX> jyf1987: 加 :
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 这是左右切分 我要上下切分
<cfy> iOpera: 应该是的。
<jyf1987> XwinX: 还有怎么恢复 和切换
<cfy> 我下线下，我测试下1000Mbps
<iOpera> 都没个说明书
<XwinX> jyf1987: :sp
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那怎么切换 和取消 刚才 vs的阿
<ilazy> blueghost: 搞定没啊
<blueghost> 放弃了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 切换是 C_w C_w
<XwinX> jyf1987: :close
<jyf1987> XwinX: 恩 这个不怎么方便
<iOpera> cfy: http://www.itocp.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=39937&page=1 看到图片不
<XwinX> jyf1987: 怎么不方便？
<freeflying> iOpera, 快去写fcitx去
<jyf1987> XwinX: CW CW是轮切 最好能 指定方向切阿
<jyf1987>  XwinX 象ion3里 alt+tab是横向切换  alt+p 是纵向切换 这就方便多了
<XwinX> jyf1987: C_w h 向左
<XwinX> jyf1987: C_w l 向右
<XwinX> jyf1987: C_w j 向上
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那这样就方便了 我试试
<XwinX> jyf1987: C_w k 向下
<XwinX> jyf1987: 笨死了，又不爱学习
<jyf1987> XwinX: 这不是在学嘛 你nnd
<XwinX> jyf1987: 叫我怎么能放心呢
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你操我的心干嘛？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你爷爷当年托我的啊
<flh> ofan: 痴心请教：ubu,irssi 想弄个消息提示
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 我爷爷入土已久  跟你没相识过
<cfy> iOpera: jyf1987 不行阿。。。。速度只有200+Mbps.....
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我说当年啊
<cfy> 26M/s左右
<cfy> cpu限制住了。
<jyf1987> cfy: 什么速度 200m还不勾阿
<XwinX> 光纤？
<cfy> jyf1987: 1000Mbps的阿。。。。
<cfy> XwinX: jyf1987 局域网，测试路由呢
<iOpera> freeflying: @@ 那 yuking自己才搞定的事情
<XwinX> cfy: 哦.
<flh> 有些朋友可以开个，个人聊天专题了吧
<iOpera> cfy: 你啥网络
<jyf1987> cfy: 你在学校里搞网管阿 还操心这个
<XwinX> fcitx 出一个简化版吧
<XwinX> 现在的太复杂了
<iOpera> 千兆？
<XwinX> 功能太多
<edison0354> XwinX: 简化啥？
<iOpera> freeflying: 额。 XwinX 用 fcitx。直接让他搞
<edison0354> XwinX: 你可以自己搞个啊
<XwinX> edison0354: 比如说，快捷键太多
<cfy> iOpera: 路由<=>pc......
<edison0354> XwinX: 跟yuking说一声让他把你加到开发者列表里面……
<XwinX> edison0354: 比如说， 繁体支持
<cfy> jyf1987: 随便玩玩，想体验下1000Mbps的速度:)
<XwinX> edison0354: 比如说，该死的记住了各个窗口的输入法状态
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你不如连火星文也加上
<iOpera> cfy: 哦。我以为你外网是千兆。
<XwinX> edison0354: 把我加进去，只会减功能
<edison0354> XwinX: 晕
<cfy> iOpera: 怎么可能呢。。。。。
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我是说减功能，不是加功能
<edison0354> office2011发更新了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我只要一个最简单的输入法就成了
<cfy> iOpera: h3c干啥吃的。。。估计只有2Mbps...
<edison0354> 上课去鸟
<iOpera> cfy: 那就好了。你就当我的路由。 lol
<edison0354> XwinX: 那东西最主要是词库多了以后内存超恐怖
<iOpera> 下载机
<XwinX> edison0354: 词库没问题，我用五笔
<XwinX> edison0354: 我就是觉得功能太多
<edison0354> XwinX: 额，fcitx还有五笔？
<XwinX> edison0354: 特别是各窗口的输入法状态不同，很讨厌
<XwinX> edison0354: fcitx 的前身就叫 G五笔
<edison0354> XwinX: 我也喜欢全局统一的
<iOpera> 额。 XwinX 搞输入法的。可以把智能狂拼的词库都加过来。 freeflying
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你不是要加繁体么
<XwinX> iOpera: 我才不搞拼音呢
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我是说减掉繁体的
<iOpera> 额。又不承认
<edison0354> XwinX: MAC里面的IME就能全局统一的状态
<jyf1987> XwinX: 不搞拼音以后就不要来我这了
<iOpera> jyf1987: 对。 :D
<XwinX> edison0354: 嗯，以前统一的，后来他记住了各窗口的状态
<jyf1987> 蹭饭啥的一概免谈
<iOpera> jyf1987: 干脆扣留他的lp
<XwinX> jyf1987: 可以，那你不用指望我还你钱了
<jyf1987> iOpera: 她老婆又不在
<iOpera> 不马上就来了
<freeflying> XwinX, 加油啊
<XwinX> freeflying: 加啥油？
<freeflying> XwinX, 输入法啊
<iOpera> XwinX: 赶紧搞。输入法
<XwinX> freeflying: 我又不搞输入法...
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你下回还要借不？
<iOpera> XwinX: 这样可以天天去 freeflying 家吃饭
<cfy> iOpera: 不懂。。。
<XwinX> jyf1987: 要么再借我钱，否则不用指望还以前的
<cfy> - -!倒过来了。。。。
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你去 freeflying那 转职开发吧 吃饭住宿都包 多好
<XwinX> jyf1987: 开发啥？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 啥叫转职？
<iOpera> cfy:  . 如果你是外网千兆。我就可以把任务给你。你当下载机。还不懂？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我上门来打断你腿
<jyf1987> XwinX: 专职
<XwinX> jyf1987: 来啊
<XwinX> jyf1987: 有种过来
<iOpera> XwinX: nnnd 就你直接开发过输入法
<jyf1987> iOpera: 10M也够了阿
<XwinX> iOpera: 我用五笔好不好
<iOpera> 不准抵赖
<jyf1987> XwinX: 等下就杀到你那去
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你下班别跑
<XwinX> iOpera: 我认为现在的输入法不是功能不够，是功能太多
<XwinX> iOpera: 叫你们用拼音，哈哈哈哈
<freeflying> XwinX, 你用啥
<jyf1987> 功能不多 怎么赚钱
<XwinX> freeflying: 五笔
<freeflying> XwinX, 五笔要学啊
<iOpera> XwinX: 我还一直认为C太复杂。准备开发C--的。
<XwinX> jyf1987: 赚个毛钱
<XwinX> iOpera: 嗯，你用C不就好了
<Warm_HUG> 天
<XwinX> freeflying: 难道拼音不用学？
<XwinX> 现在的fctix 搞得越来复杂，很不爽的
<iOpera> freeflying: 这事情你可以放心，我们会搞定xx的。逼他就范
<jyf1987> iOpera: 还真有 c-- 你去 tinycc那个页面看链接
<jyf1987> XwinX: 拼音国家培训你几年呢
<iOpera> jyf1987: 那个我知道的
<jyf1987> XwinX:  五笔国家会培训你那么长时间么
<ofan> C还复杂
<XwinX> jyf1987: 培训个毛
<iOpera> jyf1987: 我可是在读书的时候，就想c--的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我上学的时候，老师拼音都不准
<iOpera> ofan: 你不懂了。如果你从asm过来的话
<jyf1987> ofan: c哪里复杂了 额都是库多
<XwinX> jyf1987: 就你用拼音，他她不分，转专不分，悲剧
<iOpera> 跟你们白说
<jyf1987> XwinX: 那是发音问题 现在的输入法都支持模糊嘛
<ofan> iOpera: 那就用asm呗
<jyf1987> XwinX: 这都是该死的 输入法问题
<jyf1987> 我都用了好长时间了 词频还不纠正回来
<XwinX> iOpera: 去用ASM.NET
<iOpera> asm上点点的c。
<iOpera> .net。去死
<ofan> asm你可以用宏
<jyf1987> 我希望以后 的输入法引擎的参数可配 比如多少次输入纠正词频这种东西  让人可以微调
<iOpera> ofan: 一边去。我用asm的宏最多了的
<jyf1987> ofan: 你可以认为c是asm 宏嘛 只不过带个内建数据类型而已
<cfy> iOpera: 懂了。。。。
<ofan> iOpera: 那还说c复杂
<iOpera> 我的asm，写法都像c了的
<iOpera> 复杂
<XwinX> jyf1987: 用拼音你再怎么搞，这个问题学是解决不了的
<ofan> 哪里复杂了
<iOpera> 你试试codewarrior。
<jyf1987> XwinX: 什么问题
<ofan> 要说c++复杂，倒没话说
<iOpera> ofan: 你看过c源码没
<iOpera> 比如printf的源码
<ofan> iOpera: 看过撒
<iOpera> 知道多长不
<XwinX> iOpera: printf 的源码怎么了？
<iOpera> 你说，多长
<ofan> iOpera: 源码长就代表复杂？
<XwinX> iOpera: 不长
<iOpera> 2x页。
<XwinX> iOpera: 你去看原始版本
<ofan> 短就不复杂？？？
<iOpera> 可以简化很多的
<XwinX> iOpera: 就一个递归
<cfy> XwinX: iOpera printf的源代码是在libc里还是gcc?
<ofan> iOpera: 那你简化个 给标准库打个补丁
<iOpera> 常规的，都简化，集成到c--。不要库
<XwinX> cfy: libc啊
<iOpera> 这就是c--了
<cfy> XwinX: 哦
<cfy> glibc
<XwinX> iOpera: 用 C++ 好了
<cfy> 算了。。不找了
<XwinX> iOpera: 可以不用那个 printf
<iOpera> nnnd
<ofan> 集成了就c-->
<ofan> ?
<iOpera> ï¼ 
<XwinX> iOpera: C++ 用 >>
<iOpera> 别流了。流氓的流
<jyf1987> ofan: 短的也复杂 额
<XwinX> iOpera: 多简洁
<ofan> iOpera: 具体举个例子呗
<iOpera> 底层多了。字节巨多
<XwinX> iOpera: 还有自动类型检查，多好
<iOpera> .
<ofan> iOpera: c嵌入asm嘛
<XwinX> iOpera: printf 连个检查也没有
<XwinX> iOpera: 写错了，只能自认倒霉
<ofan> 可以函数体全用asm写...
<iOpera> 不管结果尺寸的人，不会理解的
<ofan> 生成大小？
<iOpera> 我们要的C。是要结果以k计算的情况下的。所以要c--
<ofan> 现在单片机都用c开发了..
<ofan> c51
<iOpera> 你的c51，敢用printf?
<Warm_HUG> msp430系列
<ofan> 有简化的  适合单片机和嵌入式
<ofan> iOpera: 那你是简化语言 还是简化库？
<XwinX> iOpera: 用 write 好了
<iOpera> 一次调用，差不多是24k
<iOpera> 都简化
<ofan> 那自己搞个库就是了
<XwinX> iOpera: 除了printf又不是没其它输出函数
<zhanglong> fput
<iOpera> ofan: 何止库哦。
<ofan> 再说单片机上用printf有啥用
<iOpera> 你for一次循环，你看占用多少
<XwinX> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 都不是递减的循环
<XwinX> iOpera: 你用goto
<iOpera> 傻傻的递增
<ofan> iOpera: 那你就用asm呗
<Warm_HUG> 单片机都没标准输出，输出一次写屏就够了
<calebot> iOpera: C 也可以不要标准库的
<iOpera> 机器特性，都是循环用递减
<iOpera> calebot: 当然，可以override
<calebot> iOpera: 而且有那么多 tiny libc 可用
<ofan> 那就写递减的呗
<iOpera> 那你没理解
<ofan> 递减递增有啥区别
<iOpera> 那句c语法支持递减循环
<iOpera> 少好多字节啊
<XwinX> iOpera: 减不还多一次补码运算吗？
<ofan> 加减都一样的
<Warm_HUG> 原来EE老财抠门是因为这
<iOpera> XwinX: 额。那你是不知道机器的指令
<calebot> glibc 本来就只为 desktop / server 服务
<XwinX> iOpera: 哪句C语法不支持递减循环啊
<ofan> 减法和加法的处理方式基本相同
<calebot> 在 embedded 选 glibc 本来就很奇怪
<iOpera> 选c就是浪费资源呢。何止库哦
<ofan> 这个微机原理都讲过吧  加法器怎么搞的
<XwinX> iOpera: iOpera add sub ?
<iOpera> ofan: 你学术了吧
<XwinX> ofan: 减法不就是补码加法吗？
<ofan> iOpera: 这还学术... 多工程
<Warm_HUG> 完了，一会就都去写几百B的机器码去了
<ofan> XwinX: 对阿
<calebot> C == portable assembly
<XwinX> ofan: 那 ee 为啥瞎扯?
<iOpera> ofan: 学术的意思，就是脱离实际
<ofan> iOpera: 汗～  这还脱离实际
<iOpera> 还不。你难道不知道djnz的命令
<XwinX> 难道 ee 的机器没有加法指令，只有减法？
<ofan> 怎么了
<iOpera> 这51的。至少知道吧
<ofan> 知道..
<iOpera> 一句循环的。你用for看结果，用了多少句
<iOpera> 那还不是脱离实际
<ofan> ..
<iOpera> 你看下zilog freescale的芯片，那个不是递减的一句搞定
<ofan> 这应该是编译器的问题
<flh> ofan: irssi上，能不能像xchat一样显示丰富的颜色？
<ofan> 语言只是表达逻辑
<hata> 开box 开不了 软件中心 是不是要开个什么守护进程
<ofan> c
<iOpera> ofan: 绝对不是编译器的事情。是c的事情
<Warm_HUG> 指令集就那样
<iOpera> 你看内存增量
<Warm_HUG> 啊
<ofan> iOpera: .. 难道要固定c要用某些指令么..
<iOpera> 用c。要出堆栈，增加，数格式，再压栈
<XwinX> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 本来都是一句话的事情
<ofan> 汗了
<XwinX> iOpera: C 做个加法都要出堆栈....
<iOpera> c根本用不上芯片的高级指令
<XwinX> iOpera: 那是编译器没对芯片做优化啊
<ofan> 产生什么指令是编译器的事
<jyf1987> ofan: 加法器 额
<ofan> jyf1987: what..
<lkk-> 汗, 编译器没对芯片做优化
<iOpera> XwinX: 优化了也没用。因为c的内存分配就是堆栈操作
<lkk-> 好烂的编译器
<Warm_HUG> 难道厂商的lib有问题？
<iOpera> 你传参数，c都是这样分配的
<XwinX> iOpera: C 有栈分配的好不好...
<XwinX> iOpera: 又不是 java , 一直用堆
<ofan> iOpera: 内存分配是堆栈操作是什么意思
<calebot> iOpera: 对现代的机器来说，效能没差异
<calebot> iOpera: speed bottleneck 再用汇编优化就好
<iOpera> calebot: 我们说的是k级别的芯片程序
<calebot> k级别干嘛用 C 哦
<ofan> 那么低级的直接打孔嘛
<calebot> k级别当然是 汇编/forth
<iOpera> calebot: asm入门高了。打死一堆嘛
<XwinX> ofan: 打啥孔，直接硬连线
<iOpera> 好。继续乱说。nnnd
<jyf1987> iOpera: 可以自行优化编译器实现嘛 c标准里对细节规定不是很多阿
<ofan> 单片机那一套还不够低级么？
<jyf1987> 几天延迟厉害
<iOpera> 一句话，c在芯片级别上，浪费很大
<iOpera> 所以，要改
<XwinX> iOpera: 改成汇编？
<iOpera> c--
<iOpera> lol
<XwinX> ofan: 我觉得现在的通用 cpu 浪费太大，要改
<XwinX> ofan: 为啥不直接固定线路呢
<ofan> XwinX: 额～
<Warm_HUG> 是厂商的编译器和库的问题吧？我用430，用TI的环境就没多大问题啊
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 那你自己出设计 做fpga验证嘛
<calebot> x86 就是渣啊就是渣
<XwinX> ofan: 最后时钟同期跳一次就做完全部运算
<ofan> 照这么说像Haskell这种语言都是渣..
<iOpera> x86的asm很烂
<XwinX> ofan: 要用模拟线路来实现，数字电路就是渣
<iOpera> 的确这样哦
<ofan> XwinX: 汗～
<zhanglong> 开发有难度啊
<jyf1987> google-chrome那个 打印可以把html打印到 pdf去 这个 有没有命令行调用
<ofan> 低级是祸水
<calebot> jyf1987: 没有
<jyf1987> calebot: 你这么急干嘛 额
<calebot> jyf1987: google "chrome_switches.cc" <- google-chrome 命令行参数一览
<jyf1987> calebot: 别的命令行工具呢
<calebot> jyf1987: html 转 pdf 当然有
<calebot> 我是说 google-chrome 没有
<jyf1987> calebot:  说几个
<iOpera> cfy: http://chinadsl.net/thread-42186-1-1.html
<ofan> at 命令执行有没有log？
<iOpera> at 自己带上 >> 作log嘛
<flh> 谁？
<ofan> iOpera: 我想看某个任务的执行情况..
<iOpera> export DISPLAY 再调用xterm -e。这样执行不就看到了嘛
<cfy> iOpera: 直接买 qi-hardware出的开发版多好。。。。电路图都有
<cfy> iOpera: jyf1987 2010-11-12 14:29:25 (22.9 MB/s) - “/dev/null” saved [1073741824]
<cfy> 没有预期得快。。。看来cpu限制了。。。
<iOpera> 。。。没那闲功夫
<NoIE> 请问，VirtualBox 可以建立多个虚拟局域网吗？
<zhanglong> 可以
<chong> cfy: 什么东东？
<calebot> NoIE: 默认就是 dhcp
<cfy> chong: 1000Mbps，局域网测试
<NoIE> calebot: 我得意的朋友，打算做多个局域网的桥接练习。
<chong> cfy: 那么慢，不对吧，我都能到60M以上
<calebot> NoIE: 可以 qemu in qemu
<iOpera> cfy: perl有现成的？你找找给我看
<cfy> chong: @_@,你的犀利。。。。
<calebot> vbox in vbox 以前不行，现在不知可否
<NoIE> calebot: 谢谢。
<cfy> iOpera: 你的型号再说下
<iOpera> rg100a
<cfy> chong: 假的吧。。。。你的好快阿
<jyf1987> qemu in qemu 额
<iOpera> nnnd 我回家，接到路由，开dmz。找现成的人来设置。
<chong> cfy: 真的， 速度瓶颈在硬盘了基本， 你那设置问题？
<calebot> jyf1987: 可以一直 in 下去
<cfy> iOpera: http://backfire.openwrt.org/10.03/brcm63xx/packages/
<flh> ls
<jyf1987> calebot: 当然
<calebot> 记得有人玩过 qemu in qemu in qemu <- 6~7 层
<jyf1987> 我要开会去 走人呢
<cfy> chong: 哦？那是很快。你是两台机子么？可惜我是路由和pc
<calebot> 记得有人玩过 qemu in qemu in qemu in ... <- 6~7 层
<cfy> chong: top看出来是vsftpd速度到了90+% cpu
<cfy> iOpera: 你现在可以wget -m -np -nq url了XD
<iOpera> 只有www-curl..
<cfy> chong: 你truncate -s 10G 10G-file下看看。
<chong> cfy: 交换
<cfy> 交换机？
<iOpera> 那么多base。。不是折腾嘛
<cfy> iOpera: opkg install perl*
<opser> !login 654321
<iOpera> 奇怪，就不一个大包算了
<cfy> iOpera: 没办法，要不你编译个好的，现在5.12了
<ofan> cfy:测网速？
<cfy> iOpera: 估计一下编译起来有难度？
<iOpera> 。
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，测试路由性能
<chong> cfy: 我试的nfs dd /dev/=zero
<iOpera> 那你直接上6
<cfy> iOpera: @_@
<happyaron> iOpera: perl6不是失败么。
<iOpera> 我等7
<iOpera> nnnd
<happyaron> iOpera: 5.12好
<iOpera> 。还米出嘛
<cfy> iOpera: @_@,7的话，崽崽估计都等不到了。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 可以用/dev/urandom产生数据，省着io了
<iOpera> 你这悲观的
<cfy> ofan: urandom慢的，还不如turncate
<cfy> happyaron: 能用了，交叉编译的h3c
<ofan> cfy: 总比读硬盘快吧
<cfy> ofan: truncate基本不读硬盘
<happyaron> cfy: good!
<chong> cfy: 晕，你那是测网络吗？ urandom Cpu哪 处理的过来
<cfy> ofan: /dev/zero可能更快
<cfy> chong: ?
<cfy> chong: 你怎么测试的？
<iOpera> cpu不是可以提速
<chong> /dev/zero
<JustinLei> jone, ......
<cfy> chong: 那怎么弄呢？scp?
<cfy> ftp?
<cfy> http?
<jone> aa
<chong> cfy: nfs
<fclddcn> 求推荐， 哪里有 Emacs中文irc频道
<flh> 看你们聊天不如看电视，哈哈
<cfy> chong: 不会nfs....你要不教我下，两句话能说明白么？
<cfy> flh: 去吧。。。
<fclddcn> 求推荐， 哪里有 Emacs中文irc频道
<iOpera> nfs就一句话
<fclddcn> 求推荐， 哪里有 Emacs中文irc频道
<fclddcn> 求推荐， 哪里有 Emacs中文irc频道
<fclddcn> 求推荐， 哪里有 Emacs中文irc频道
<cfy> iOpera: @_@
<cfy> happyaron: flood....
<^k^> fclddcn: .. ..
<iOpera> 只是说不明白。 lol 抄就是
<ofan> fclddcn: 这里就是
<cfy> iOpera: 哦要买个usb集线器。
<fclddcn> emacs?
<cfy> iOpera: 我要买个usb集线器。
<jone> JustinLei,
<ofan> fclddcn: 什么都讨论
<jone> JustinLei, aaa
<iOpera> 你一个这设备，还准备折腾多少东西挂上面？
<JustinLei> jone, 囧
<chong> cfy: 一台机器 配置下nfs,另外一台mount上去，dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/a bs=1M count=1000
<Warm_HUG> fclddcn: 带一千人去阿玛彩色频道，大家都打中文，你们就占领成功了
<fclddcn> -. -
<cfy> iOpera: nn,这样我不开pc,我可以用nn操作。
<fclddcn> 那这里有人用 emacs 的 mew 么
<iOpera> 。
<happyaron> cfy: kk在。
<chong> fclddcn: 什么 东东？
<chong> fclddcn: 我用emacs有段 时间 了
<iOpera> 你不如加一个显卡上去。直接接电视
<happyaron> cfy: 你的inode版本号是多少？6208还是6210?
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<cfy> inode?
<fclddcn> mew 是 emacs 的邮件客户端
<happyaron> cfy: h3c么。
<cfy> happyaron: 哪里的？我用的是njit-client
<cfy> happyaron: njit-client
<iOpera> 额。wii现成的
<fclddcn> mew 很好很强大
<Warm_HUG> 最后发现flash不够用，还要插个u盘上去
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，我说要是win，那官方客户端版本号是多少
<chong> fclddcn: 没有用过，支持ssl？
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。
<fclddcn> 不过我刚用，怎么能下载到服务器上所有的邮件, 包括已读的，我只能看到未读的
<iOpera> happyaron: 你在折腾啥
<fclddcn> mew 支持 ssl
<happyaron> iOpera: 在无线路由上跑h3
<happyaron> c
<happyaron> h3c
<iOpera> 哦。你也是这种情况啊。
<chong> fclddcn: 一起想把evolution也用emacs代替了，就是不知道怎么用ssl
<happyaron> iOpera: 我还不是，我家那位是。
<cfy> happyaron: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/njit-client
<iOpera> 。
<cfy> happyaron: 你试试这个看看，能不能用，能用就行了。管它啥版本呢
<cfy> iOpera: ee笨的。，lol
<calebot> chong: 恭喜加入 emacs 党…
<happyaron> cfy: 还没购置路由器和刷路由器
<iOpera> 他lp，你熟悉情况？ nnnd cfy
<cfy> happyaron: 这个是linux的阿
<cfy> happyaron: pc的
<cfy> iOpera: @_@,不是北京么。。。估计就是咯
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。
<iOpera> 不能臆测
<chong> calebot: 哈哈，用了一段时间才感觉 emacs真是超好用，基本不用怎么折腾。
<cfy> happyaron: 32bit的。看能不能用，不能就找组织，貌似还有别的client
<cfy> open source的
<cfy> iOpera: @_@,演绎法么？
<happyaron> cfy: 好的。
<iOpera> 都是安安害的
<iOpera> 都折腾
<cfy> iOpera: 是哦
<cfy> happyaron: 啥大学？
<cfy> happyaron: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/南京工程学院802.1X客户端 ,看看那这个列表里有没有
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<NoIE> calebot: 我推荐我的朋友再买块网卡。
<cfy> happyaron: 北京外国语大学(使用湖南大学定制版本方可登录)
 * NoIE ibus 不好用
<happyaron> cfy: 湖南大学定制版，我看看。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<NoIE> calebot: 然后，用虚拟机组建一个局域网，再用桥接方式组建另一个局域网。
<happyaron> cfy: 她有可用的，但是不知道是哪个source编译出来的。
<cfy> happyaron: 那bin是啥名字呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 拿过来看看，我觉得bin里可能有信息吧
<happyaron> cfy: 晚些发给你，现在我还没拿到。
<cfy> happyaron: 好的:)
<cfy> 去下火影看。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<cfy> iOpera: 现在不知道干啥了。。。
<iOpera> 我等
<iOpera> dsl/wireless还没。
<flh> zhuchx: 你好
<cfy> iOpera: @_@，你悲剧。。。
<iOpera> 不聊天，不掐架。就剩下看片子。还有啥
<apostatedpriest> 我不過了。明天GRE Sub不去了。
<apostatedpriest> 還看片……
<cfy> iOpera: 买集线器，也要好多钱。。。
<flh> cfy:
<apostatedpriest> 好有閑心思。
<iOpera> 20块吧
<sunfish> wzssyqa
<cfy> iOpera: 你送我个好了XD
<cfy> flh:
<iOpera> 我都没
<chong> cfy: 现在还有集线器卖吗？
<cfy> chong: 怎么没有？
<cfy> chong: http://search.360buy.com/Search?keyword=%BC%AF%CF%DF%C6%F7&ev=&page=1
<chong> cfy: 你那是哪？ 很少见到了
<cfy> chong: 网上。。。。我都不在本地买，大学城，坐地起价的。。。
<flh> chong: 你好
<cfy> iOpera: http://www.360buy.com/product/256764.html
<cfy> iOpera: 这个咋样？
<cfy> jyf1987: hi
<chong> flh: :_D
<sunfish> jfy1987 测试
<cfy> jyf1987: ifconfig usb0 up,这个是啥原理？怎么让路由器支持呢？
<foxbaby> 菜鸟问问题：cp -v mount/{,u}mount text-utils/more /tools/bin 这个命令是什么意思阿，不明白那个中括号里面的内容？
<kwater> usb hub ?
<cfy> foxbaby: shell的某种语法
<cfy> echo a{,b}
<cfy> 你就知道了
<iOpera> 不好看。不如那种4个脚的章鱼形状的
<cfy> iOpera: http://www.360buy.com/product/145215.html#comment
<kwater> 力特7口商务HUB经典黑（带3C认证电源，稳定支持1TB移动硬盘）ZE341
<kwater> 我喜欢这个
<ofan> Chrome 9可心灵感应用户
<kwater> 力特名片型4口HUB（带3C认证电源，稳定支持1TB移动硬盘）ZK033 旁边再用
<flh> happyaron: 用firefox 查看本地txt 如file:///home/xxx 能不能自动补齐？
<iOpera> cfy: 那种有线分开的嘛。好接些。各种方向都好
<kwater> 就是电源口太送，容易碰松
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。我找找。
<waxPy> foxbaby, {,u}mount的等于 umount 或者 mount
<foxbaby> 是吧 mount文件夹中的mount 和 umount 以及text-utils文件夹中的more复制到/tools/bin中去
<happyaron> flh: 不能，firefox不是用来看本地文本的东西。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 算了。。。太贵了。。。我这个月生活费都没了。。。。我还是买个延长线好了
<cfy> 断网。。。。
<freeflying> iOpera, 来帮忙做些事情啊
<iOpera> freeflying: 看有啥合适的没。
<iOpera> 哪里有任务列表什么的。就好选择
<freeflying> iOpera, 任务列表要问 happyaron or Destine
<freeflying> iOpera, 他们现在负责任务分配这些
<ofan> 《纽约时报》评论了中国的流行现象：金钱真的能买到爱情，至少在这个日益物质化的国家里是一种常识。
<Destine> freeflying, 还没有写好呢。
<chong> ofan: 阴谋论 :-/
<DraZet> ofan: 你又听信万恶的资本主义的宣传栏
<ofan> 我是新来的转发Bot
<freeflying> Destine, 先找点事情给 iOpera 做吧
<freeflying> happyaron, fcitx现在真不赖
<freeflying> happyaron, 我们要不要和 Yuking聊聊
<happyaron> freeflying: 好啊。
<Destine> freeflying, iOpera 自己擅长什么呀？
<chong> happyaron: 你们 在做什么 ？
<apostatedpriest> chong, 陰謀論這個詞怎麼被亂用到成這樣了？
<chong> Destine: 开源项目吗？
<chong> apostatedpriest: 台湾的??
<iOpera> 哦。
<iOpera> Destine: 我擅长。不知道什么。写perl。 lol
<apostatedpriest> chong, 不是用正體中文就是臺灣的。
<chong> iOpera: 你们做什么呢？ 有趣的话我也＋个
<iOpera> chong: 作中国版本
<DraZet> iOpera: perl可以在win下写程序运行脚本么
<DraZet> chong: 你擅长什么
<Destine> iOpera, 啊，这么高级。
<iOpera> DraZet: 可以
<Destine> happyaron, ee会打包不？
<chong> DraZet: python  c
<iOpera> 其实我擅长组织人。
<DraZet> iOpera: 哦？ 复杂么
<iOpera> 不会打包
<DraZet> chong: 赞 搞搞内核吧
<iOpera> DraZet: 就安装一个camelbox就可以运行
<DraZet> iOpera: 哦
<chong> DraZet: 做什么呢在？
<DraZet> iOpera: 可以做到 调用vc进行编译么
<DraZet> chong: 上班
<happyaron> Destine: 似乎不会。
<iOpera> DraZet: 这太高级了。 不知道
<iOpera> 没win了啊
<chong> DraZet: 汗，我说你们在讨论做什么东西呢？
<DraZet> iOpera: 哦
<DraZet> chong: 他们要搞无版图的中国版，咱们做c的就不要掺和了，反正就是一堆脚本，不会做
<chong> DraZet: 文字处理很多吗？ python也可以啊，不一定要用perl
<DraZet> chong: 这个我就不知道了 反正我只会c
<apostatedpriest> DraZet, “无版图的中国版”，你這個錯字打的……
<DraZet> chong: 哦 还有c++
<apostatedpriest> DraZet, 不知道的還以為反華呢。
<DraZet> apostatedpriest: 不赖我  google拼音的错
<kwater> ...
<DraZet> 呵呵 我是良民
<hata> fvwm 可以把窗口横着放吗
<DraZet> 哦 今天忘记打招呼了
<happyaron> DraZet: C的可以搞
<DraZet> 哈喽和
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<apostatedpriest> DraZet, ……不要什麼都說客觀原因……
<chong> DraZet: ubuntu 中文 版 ？ 没看错吧， ubuntu国际化做到已经 很好了
<UU123> ubuntu 10.10下的IM真漂亮，简单美，IRC GT MSN 全上了
<DraZet> happyaron: 搞哪部分 我做的偏硬
<apostatedpriest> UU123, GT？
<UU123> gtalk
<UU123> 美的让我情不自禁
<happyaron> DraZet: 可以帮忙完善中文用户常用的一些程序
<freeflying> DraZet, 会c的话可以帮忙修bug啊
<DraZet> happyaron: 比如..
<iIE> 谁用xterm?
<DraZet> freeflying: 怎么参加？
<happyaron> chong: 没错，就是默认的软件包选取和默认的设置
<freeflying> DraZet, launchpad上很多bug
<ofan> c/c++党  能干什么活
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 情不自禁的去看着電腦擼管？
<iIE> 今天我竟然听说了gpm
<happyaron> ofan: ^ ä¿®bug
<iOpera> freeflying: 不是吧。别人的bug。要作者自己维护和提交的啊
<ofan> 小会点shell,lua,python
<iOpera> 怎么会直接修
<apostatedpriest> 都是強人呀。
<ofan> 可以提交patch嘛
<DraZet> ofan: 握手 同是c/c++党
<UU123> 俺是说 U下的IM漂亮的让我情不自禁的欣赏，搞啥管的
<ofan> 提交的多了  就把你加进commiter里了
<iOpera> 提patch我不会。修bug。倒是我联系过几个了
<happyaron> iOpera: 可以写patch
<iOpera> 有些作者并不愿意修改的。
<iOpera> 我碰过多次
<apostatedpriest> UU123, ……真嚴肅。
<ofan> 比较顽固
<iIE> 竟然可以CLI使用鼠标
<apostatedpriest> iIE, 嗯，你火星了。
<UU123> apostatedpriest: 木有严肃，顶多是沿树，管大不到
<apostatedpriest> 好了，我去背單詞了。
<apostatedpriest> 受不了刺激了。
<UU123> 嘎嘎，啥刺激
<UU123> 要不要给你来个美人计
<iIE> apostatedpriest: 我以前不知道阿
<apostatedpriest> iIE, 呃……
<apostatedpriest> iIE, 怎麼也這麼嚴肅呀。
<freeflying> iOpera, 帮别人修bug, 发补丁给他也很正常啊
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 什麼刺激？一個學藥的人看到生物化學考試題居然不知道題目在說什麼……
<freeflying> apostatedpriest, 是不是学中药的啊
<freeflying> lol
<iOpera> axel zim habak xterm cflow blogtk 还有几个，看gmail可能记得起来。我都联系过。 freeflying 都是改的功能
<UU123> apostatedpriest: 呃。。。。有那么点点，哈
<apostatedpriest> freeflying, 明顯是西藥。
<calebot> iIE: ms-dos 年代就有 CLI使用鼠标了
<iOpera> 还有 shutter
<UU123> 农药算不
<apostatedpriest> freeflying, 我要學中藥看生物化學題目做什麽？
<chong> iOpera: bug修复 ？
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 不算。
<iOpera> 增加功能和bug都有。
<freeflying> iOpera, 还有可以帮别人完善 userbility
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 明天就是GRE Subject考試。我決定放棄了。
<iIE> calebot: 什么ms-dos时代？
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 就這Sub給人家，人家直接不要我了。
<DraZet> freeflying: launchpad ?
<UU123> apostatedpriest: 你认识我？
<freeflying> DraZet, launchpad.net
<calebot> iIE: 不知道 dos?
<apostatedpriest> iIE, 就是95年之前。
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 不認識。
<freeflying> iOpera, shutter对一般人来说太难用了
<freeflying> iOpera, 不如ksnapshot
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 為什麼要認識你？這又不是交友式聊天。
<DraZet> freeflying: ok 我先去看看
<iOpera> 不是吧。唯一一个使用libgoocanvas的软件。蛮好的啊。 freeflying
<UU123> apostatedpriest: 哈哈哈，我看你说话的方式，像是认识的，之前也有好多用马甲来耍我的
<DraZet> uu123 应该是浏览器用户
<iOpera> 改他们的插件。
<UU123> NONONO，我不是浏览器用户
<iIE> calebot: DOS未必是MS-DOS吧，我觉得MS-DOS没有什么统治地位
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 我這個算是馬甲。
<apostatedpriest> UU123, 不過我不認識你。
<UU123> 我说了我用了U自带的IM，太漂亮了，所以我说情不自禁
<kwater> http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=866   3TB得硬盘发布，对windows 32bit真是灾难啊
<chong> iOpera: gnome社区比较活跃， gnome组件如果 你提交patch他们肯定会及时更新。如果你活跃度话直接有git的commit权限
<calebot> kwater: vista 应该有支持了
<iOpera> chong: 额。那我还没去混过。 :D
<iIE> calebot: 我没记错的话，83年就有GUI了，好像是UNIX上面的一种实现，X也比Windows 1.0早
<kwater> calebot: still x64 only.
<ofan> nnd baidu广告真多
<iIE> ofan: Adblock
<kwater> ofan: kill them all.
<DraZet> ofan: 百毒不是好鸟
<ofan> iIE: 用的chrome..
<hvenus> 百毒是大鸟
<chong> baidu搜技术相关内容， 一踏糊涂
<happyaron> ofan: 用chrome没法了，firefox比较清静。
<calebot> baidu搜非技术相关内容，也是一塌糊涂
<ilazy> 我发觉我没法和用经常百度搜索的人沟通
<iIE> ofan: 我记得也有extension to block
<chong> google收购的几个小公司，语音识别，图像识别，个个都是行业顶尖技术。这是未来的科技，baidu都忙着干啥 呢？
 * ofan 百度忙着研究最新的偷菜玩法
<kwater> video.baidu 搜一些"失落得"美剧...
 * iIE baidu忙着收暗链
<iOpera> 支持百度开发IM
<ofan> 360称实现中国网络安全业重大创新 全球首创人工智能杀毒引擎
 * hvenus 刚装完bugzilla.
<chong> 再等 几年，等google图像识别，语音识别，这些人工智能的元素放到搜索引擎里，那时候baidu就跟本没法比了
<iOpera> 大家抢
<ofan> 百度不是已经有IM了么？？
<ofan> 百度Hi~~
<iOpera> chong: 啥。google的图片识别地址的，手机上早有了。
<iOpera> 标牌照片，搜索出地址
<ofan> chong: 现在都没法比
<chong> iOpera: 桌面 上还没公开
<iOpera> 还不成熟
<chong> iOpera: 识别率 很高，我用过
<kwater> 白度风格好露骨的，IM会不会聊到安全防范 就给你弹杜蕾斯窗口。
<iOpera> 半半能用
<iOpera> 额。我咋没觉得很高。
<iIE> chong: 这些功能会被及时的G FiraWelled
<XanaduNWH> 果断翻墙
<iOpera> 支持百毒选美
<chong> iOpera: 你搜啥 呢？ 肯定还是在完善，
<iOpera> 走中国特色
<iIE> chong: 然后会被内部复制
<iOpera> 估计google就没国内的数据
<chong> iIE: 人工智能方面的，不好被复制吧
<calebot> 谷歌中国都有中国特色了 <- 广告代理案
<iOpera> 照片数据这些
<iOpera> 没街景车啊
<iOpera> 等街景车开到。。 calebot 家。我再用这功能
<ofan> google中国过滤功能多有中国特色...
<iIE> chong: 给Google制造一些“门”，然后搞个劣质的识别代替，这不是惯用伎俩？
<kwater> google streetview街景有上海了   13 Oct
<kwater> 路上遭遇GOOGLE街景拍摄车
<iIE> ofan: 现在没过滤了吧？
<ofan> 估计当初google退出中国是因为嫌.cn域名太烂了
<AnThOnYhO> iGnome: 什么了。
<ofan> iIE: .hk还是过滤的
<iOpera> kwater: 那也要把数据处理后，才可识别照片
<iOpera> AnThOnYhO: 我晚上搞路由。你这时候就上来了啊
<iIE> ofan: 过滤什么？
<DraZet> 谷歌不在中国弄街景车是因为太费钱了
<iIE> ofan: 没感觉到
<calebot> g.cn <- 不错啊
<AnThOnYhO> 那晚上再说
<ofan> iIE: 原来的过滤器
<iOpera> AnThOnYhO: 嗯
<chong> iOpera: google 的资源库， 运算集群
<ofan> iIE: 而且关不掉
<DraZet> 刚拍好的街景 不几天就强拆了
<calebot> g.cn 用来缩网址多好
<kwater> iOpera:国内以前我看到自己也搞过街景得，不知道现在咋养了。
<iOpera> 现在聊天。最好掐架
<iIE> ofan: 能否举例？
<iOpera> kw..
<ofan> 不知道这里有没有申请Google Storage服务成功的？
<chong> ofan: 我有
<iIE> ofan: 我没感觉到过滤器的村庄
<iIE> ofan: 存在
<ofan> iIE: 这还用举例..  搜敏感词
<ofan> iIE: 看搜索设置里
<calebot> iIE: 学生？
<iOpera> AnThOnYhO: 你先温习下邮件。晚上在作技术支持吧
<iOpera> 赶紧
<iIE> ofan: 我知道的敏感词大多数都是被Wall过滤的
<ofan> iIE: 要用中文版的.com.hk
<iIE> ofan: 我这里默认是hk的，我自己上/ncr
<ofan> iIE: .com的关掉safe search就不会过滤任何东西
<AnThOnYhO> 你直接上openwrt的wiki就可以解决任何问题。
<iOpera> 那不一定。这版本是别人刷来的。
<iIE> ofan: 直接reset吧.Safe Search我经常开的，可以过滤很多广告
<UU123> 唉，U下的IM真漂亮，简洁的美，情不自禁的我不禁欣赏起来了
<iOpera> 临时刷的。
<iOpera> UU123: 你谁啊。
<ofan> iIE: 加ncr就是英文的了
 * kwater 练习绕口令 : 情不自禁的我不禁欣赏起来
<flh> UU123: 什么如此漂亮？
<chong> vpn 上网必备
<iIE> ofan: 我默认不加ncr的，是我手动加的（为了进官方）
<ofan> iIE: 那跟直接.com没什么区别
<DraZet> 擦 亚运会的垃圾短信都发到我手机上了
<UU123> 我是大名顶顶的ubuntu使用者
<chong> DraZet: 广州 ？
<iIE> ofan: 我不是说了如果我在地址栏里面输入内容然后搜索是进hk的吗？只有我打算进ncr才进
<kwater> ofan: .com 好像前端有个本土化自动导向 ，貌似dns给最佳ip后.hk ?
<ofan> iIE: 我去.. 你打了ncr就相当于用的.com的
<ofan> iIE: 简体中文版没有关闭safesearch的选项
<DraZet> chong: 帝都
<flh> iIE: 直接把命令打出来，大家就知道喽？
<chong> DraZet: 啊？ 我在在
<chong> DraZet: 我也在
<kwater> iIE: 在地址栏里面输入内容然后搜索是进hk - >  这件事和浏览器有关，你可以修改默认搜索引擎的吧
<chong> DraZet: 地球的中心，宇宙的中心
<DraZet> chong: 哎呀 好巧啊
<ofan> iIE: The NCR stands for No Country Redirect
<iIE> kwater: 没用的，我默认设置把所有Cookie自动清空，即使.com也会重定向hk
<ofan> iIE: 所以 加上ncr直接进的是google的主站
<iOpera> AnThOnYhO: 我都没看到他的cli在哪里输入
<ofan> 跟cookie毛线关系
<AnThOnYhO> 直接telnet上去
<iOpera> ssh不行？
<AnThOnYhO> 可以的
<iIE> ofan: 我不是说了，我不自动加ncr的
<chong> iIE: 翻墙啊
<iOpera> 看那wiki没用。我的问题是和现有的操作有关的。 AnThOnYhO
<ilazy> 请问各位大侠，有没有linux秘笈？
<AnThOnYhO>  现在是这样子的
<ofan> iIE: 我也没说你自动加ncr
<iOpera> dsl/无线。就这2个事情
<AnThOnYhO> 你那台路由器原来是四个lan口一个wlan口
<AnThOnYhO> adsl不能用了
<iOpera> 为什么
<AnThOnYhO> 四个lan口划了一个vlan当wan用
<ofan> iIE: 你的转到简体中文的google就是带过滤的，而且关不掉
<AnThOnYhO> 其它的三个口来当lan
<AnThOnYhO> 因为没有驱动呀
<iOpera> 可这和dsl无关啊
<iOpera> 。
<AnThOnYhO> 那个dsl是私有驱动
<AnThOnYhO> 开源的没办法实现。
<ilazy> 请问各位大侠，有没有linux秘笈？类似于降龙18掌之类的武功秘笈
<iOpera> 不就是borcom什么的
<XanaduNWH> man xxxx
<AnThOnYhO> 好像是呀
<iIE> ofan: 也不尽然，在ncr里面可以设置Language的
<AnThOnYhO> dsl的驱动反正没实现
<ilazy> ofan: 你要进goog hk里点english进里面把搜索偏好修改了。。
<AnThOnYhO> 可惜openwrt的确wiki坏了。
<iOpera> 那怎么硬件都作了的。
<ilazy> ofan: 有个不过滤的选项。
<ofan> iIE: 怎么改
<ilazy> ofan: 不行就用tw的。没过滤的
<iOpera> 那无线先搞定罗。我提供的信息足够了吧。 AnThOnYhO
<calebot> ilazy: linux kernel source code
<AnThOnYhO> 够了
<ofan> ilazy: 我在跟iie解释
<iOpera> 分不清设备。都对不上。 ifconfig的和iwconfig的和gui显示的
<iIE> ofan: http://www.google.com/intl/zh-CN/
<ofan> iIE: 这不就是原中文官方，已经遗弃不用了
<iOpera> 而且。。改得现在都连不上了。 lol
<happyaron> ...
<iIE> ofan: 这是官方的语言，你上好这个后上https://www.google.com也是中文的
<happyaron> adsl改光纤，速度是快了点。
<iIE> ofan: 不能说是废弃的
<AnThOnYhO> 你没有设置拨号
<AnThOnYhO> 当然是连不上的呀
<iOpera> 嘛。我说ssh http
<iIE> ofan: Google在每个国家自己注册的域名是一个，这个是另外一个，是官方的translation
<AnThOnYhO> 或者是wan口你连错了
<iOpera> 这都没动的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: hi,我现在差不多了
<ilazy> 有没得好用的上推的客户端。？能用代理的。pidgin一个就crash.
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 恩你这个好搞定。
<ofan> iIE: 这个是原来的，也不会开instan search
<ilazy> pidgin一用就crash.
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 也没有。。。。刷不出来。。。。现在不能刷了。。。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:  怎么回事。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Hard_reset_or_30/30/30
<iIE> ofan: 可以自己开safe search之类，如果是(SSL Google) && !(Safe Search)就不被任何东西过滤了
<iOpera> 额。route表没了。nnnd
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 可能用了这个才能刷。哦现在上传啥都不能刷了。不过暂时先不管了dd-wrt挺好的。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 恩
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: njit-client也跑起来了，我现在就在路由后面。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 不错呀
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 就等你了。呵呵
<AnThOnYhO> 我这好办呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我是固定ip的呀
<cfy> iOpera: 你的估计怀了。。。要不也买个这个？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 貌似得刷ww的。我拆开来，貌似写着na,但是还是ww能刷
<AnThOnYhO> 其实应该差别不大。
<ofan> iIE:这个 简体中文下就没有设置safe search的选项
<cfy> iOpera: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 嗯。不过直接手动改貌似没用。
<AnThOnYhO> 这个就不太清楚了。
<DraZet> ilazy: 葵花宝典要么
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不过总归买来合算，不是外面行货要1500+么
<AnThOnYhO> 1500+不知道呀
<ilazy> DraZet: 那倒不用。那个要自宫的
<AnThOnYhO> 不过反正是上1K
<iIE> ofan: 有
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://product.pconline.com.cn/wireless_router/d_link/330608.html
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 嗯，挺好的。
<iIE> ofan: 等会儿
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 下次有好的，再叫我XD
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 你有钱呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我这里有一台rs3000
<AnThOnYhO> 要不要
<AnThOnYhO> 只要3K
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 3k....
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 没钱。。。都没生活费了。。。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 你搜索riverstone rs3000
<AnThOnYhO> dir-825国内没上市
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你有这个，还要dir-825干啥？
<AnThOnYhO> 我有无线的呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我现在的无线是54M的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 好大。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 发挥不了我的事宽
<ofan> iIE: 凡是从.com进去的都是联主站.. 默认用的是主站的safesearch设置，我的是off的所以进这个简体页面也是off的
<AnThOnYhO> 带宽
<AnThOnYhO> 是接入层路由器
<cfy> @_@,你速度快。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 可以带好几K用户的
<cfy> 哦。犀利。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那dir-825能带多少？
<iIE> ofan: 我不记录Cookie所以每次关掉下次NCR Cookie都没了
<AnThOnYhO> dir-825的硬件我看带个1-200左右
<cfy> 哦。
<DraZet> 有用联通宽带的么
<ofan> iIE: ncr记录在cookie的？
<cfy> 那带我家4台可以了。
<AnThOnYhO> 当然
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你是说无线代么？还是后面再解集线器啥的？
<AnThOnYhO> 当然是接交换机出来呀
<AnThOnYhO> 把这个当路由器
<ofan> iIE: 你不记录cookie  每次都是默认设置...  ncr是访问时的跳转，不会写入cookie，cookie里的是搜索设置
<cfy> 哦。交换机。
<AnThOnYhO> 无线用户一多，信道就会冲突
<AnThOnYhO> 当然带四个无线是完全没问题
<cfy> 因硬件问题, 部分源暂时不能提供服务, 我们正在加紧处理这一问题, 多谢大家的支持和理解! 如有进一步的问题, 欢迎联系我们
<cfy> mirrors.163.com...我悲剧了。。。。难道要选择别的源？
<iIE> ofan: 是Cookie: http://www.google.com/search?q=Hi&hl=en&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=active
<ofan> iIE: .com和.com.hk是用的两个不同的cookie，而且.com.hk的访问就算cookie里safesearch是关掉的，访问hk的时候还是会被设置成开启
<iIE> ofan: 是Cookie: Go to http://www.google.com/ncr.  This will install a "no country redirect" cookie that avoids country specific search results.  If you ever want to reset your browser to enable this feature, just delete your google cookies.
<DraZet> 有用联通宽带的么
<iIE> ofan: hk如果有过滤的话是inline的不可能被设置
<iIE> ofan: 但是我看当年G退出中国的时候声称不再有过滤，我也不太清楚
<ofan> iIE: hk的和.com的域名不一样，用的不同的cookie
<iIE> ofan: 我知道
<ofan> 不过滤google没法混的
<happyaron> iIE: 默认都是有过滤的。
<happyaron> iIE: Safe Search
<iIE> happyaron: .com默认不开Safe Search的
<Rothsdad> does anybody use lxterminal?? How to make it fullscreen, F11 doesn't work!!  HELP~
<happyaron> iIE: 默认开到中档
<happyaron> iIE: 但是可以改
<ofan> iIE: 默认开
<happyaron> iIE: 而g.cn的时候，是强制用中档safe search的。
<happyaron> 睡一会儿，cya
<iIE> happyaron: 哦
 * Rothsdad Help me ~
<iIE> Rothsdad: are you using a WM?
<Rothsdad> openbox
<iOpera> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.1 port 22: No route to host
<cfy> - -!
<iOpera> 这烂家伙
<cfy> iOpera: ping的结果呢？
<iIE> Rothsdad: How did you run the openbox?
<Rothsdad> iIE: my WM is openbox
<iOpera> 那还不是一样
<iOpera> 不要想
<Rothsdad> iIE: I use archlinux
<iIE> Rothsdad: powerpill -Syu
<Rothsdad> iIE: exactly is archbang
<iOpera> 复位。可以不。 AnThOnYhO
<iOpera> 10秒
<iIE> Rothsdad: or pacman -Syu
<Rothsdad> iIE: sync and update??
<AnThOnYhO> iOpera: 你试一下呀
<AnThOnYhO> 不过应该没用
<iOpera> 找针去
<Rothsdad> iIE: my point is how to fullscreen in lxterminal
 * Rothsdad waiting for answer
<iIE> Rothsdad: I remembered that my F11 is ok, so maybe your software version is different.
<iOpera> AnThOnYhO: 按了，开电源，10秒松开。是不
<Rothsdad> iIE: yea, thanks, I'll update my os.
<AnThOnYhO> 哦你这个按法
<AnThOnYhO> 跟dir-825不一样呀
<Rothsdad> iIE: have I seen u before?
<iOpera> 那咋按
<lubcat> ....
<iIE> -Syu
<Rothsdad> iIE: ubuntu 10.10 release party
<AnThOnYhO> 一般复位是复位配置
<AnThOnYhO> 你现在是登陆不上是吧
<iOpera> 估计网卡设置改乱了
<iIE> Rothsdad: I don't use ubuntu 10.10
<cfy> which和实际用的不一样阿
<iOpera> lan1倒是亮灯
<AnThOnYhO> 其它的呢
<AnThOnYhO>  lan1估计是做成wan
<iOpera> 电源罗
<Rothsdad> iIE: I have to use it to make sure my software can run on it.
<iOpera> 2个
<Rothsdad> iIE: but my main os is arch
<Rothsdad> iIE: somethimes fb
<iIE> Rothsdad: archlinux may be good
<AnThOnYhO>  我找个教程给你
<iIE> Rothsdad: You can use ABS to compile the software
<iIE> Rothsdad: Source code is the best document
<iOpera> 可能是wan放到lan1了。
<iIE> Rothsdad: fb?
<Rothsdad> iIE: FreeBSD
<Rothsdad> iIE: I love BSD
<ExiaHan> 求指导。我的wine不能运行Gtalk
<AnThOnYhO> iOpera: http://www.openwrt.org.cn/bbs/archiver/?tid-37.html
<ExiaHan> 总是报错
<AnThOnYhO> iOpera: http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/network/11361655.html
<iOpera> 配置么用
<ofan> 还用wine..
<Rothsdad> ExiaHan: use pidgin
<iIE> ExiaHan: Don't use wine.
<iIE> ExiaHan: gtalk can run in linux
<iIE> ExiaHan: Search gtalk linux
<ExiaHan> 哦。谢谢大家
<iIE> ExiaHan: wine永远不是首选
<XanaduNWH> ExiaHan: 为啥要用wine运行gtalk....
<ExiaHan> 我不知道有gtalk linux
<AnThOnYhO> http://www.openwrt.org.cn/bbs/archiver/?fid-16.html
<ofan> use irssi+bitlbee...
<XanaduNWH> ExiaHan: Linux下的大多数IM软件都支持Gtalk
<ExiaHan> 额。刚才不知道怎么的。掉了
<Rothsdad> ofan: I'll have a try
<Rothsdad> ofan: bitlbee
<iIE> ExiaHan: 除了QQ吧，其他的尽量找For Linux,先Google好再说
<iOpera> AnThOnYhO: 晚上又有事情了。明天再说。后天。
<ExiaHan> 恩，知道了，谢谢～
<DraZet> 平时回家真无聊
<ofan> facebook要出Gmail killer...
<iIE> ExiaHan: QQ用webQQ
<ExiaHan> 恩。这个我正在用。呵呵
<gebjgd> 为毛我的msn会有尾巴？
<ofan> Mal que bide...Très guélile……
<kwater> Impossible de lire le français
<ofan> 拼读..
<Rothsdad> !@#$$!#%$#%, what are u guys talking about??
<lubotu2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kwater> enough.
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你用dd-wrt的么？
<Genieliu> ubuntu10.10的ati显卡是不是还没有很好的支持啊？刚才去官网下了个驱动差点进不了系统。。。
<lubcat> ati。。。现在不知道支持到什么地步了
<XanaduNWH> Linux对ATI卡的支持一直不太好
<Genieliu> 出了个10.10，结果用了就悲剧。。。
<ofan> 用源里的驱动
<Genieliu> ofan, 源里的驱动貌似也有问题
<ofan> Genieliu: 什么显卡
<Genieliu> HD-4670
<ofan> 看log啥问题
<Genieliu> ofan, 装了源里的驱动后，分辩率就变了
<kwater> nVidia 官方驱动也还没KMS支持..
<Genieliu> ofan, 而且改不回来
<ofan> 怎么变了
<ofan> Genieliu: 我也A卡..
<henry_cui> n卡也悲剧呀
<Genieliu> 没有驱动的时候是1440x900，装了之后是显示频率超出范围，我把xorg.cfg删了再进系统，就变成了13**x7**
<XanaduNWH> 我就是N卡，Compiz一直有问题
<XanaduNWH> 特效有问题
<henry_cui> 官方驱动根本就上不去
<Genieliu> ofan, 我之前驱动也没有问题，但是就过了一段时间之后开机进去就频率超出范围了
<Genieliu> ofan, 你用的是源里的驱动吗？
<ofan> Genieliu: 恩  用官方的装 就有问题
<Genieliu> ofan, 你的是什么型号？
<ofan> Genieliu: 3470
<Rothsdad> test
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: 每当我错过一个女孩，我就在山上放一块砖，于是，这世界便有了长城。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ofan> http://www2.macleans.ca/2010/11/10/too-asian/
<lubcat> 水牛又出问题了。
<ofan> 来PK阿
<zhanglong> window manager怎么设置啊
<zhanglong> window manager怎么设置啊
<hawk1918> 有人用opera么?
<touparx> oepra是神器
<ofan> ...
 * Rothsdad xdgmenu如何配置（环境是openbox）
<hawk1918> 为什么神器用起来这么不好用呢?
<hawk1918> 反应比fx慢多了
<hawk1918> 滑滚轮都卡
<touparx> 神器是神用的，凡人用不好
<hawk1918> 什么意思?
<hawk1918> 需要自己修改代码么?
<touparx> 改配置就行了
<hawk1918> 没什么配置啊?
<hceasy>  问下神阿姨
<hawk1918> 字体都改不了
<hawk1918> 神阿姨是谁?
 * JuncoJet ÓÐûÈËÍæWindowsµÄ£¬ÎÒÏëдһ¸öIRC Íâ¹ÒÓÐûÏëÒ»ÆðдµÄ
<^k^> JuncoJet:say ACTION 有没人玩Windows的，我想写一个IRC 外挂有没想一起写的 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hawk1918> 乱码
<hceasy> 召唤ee
<hawk1918> ee不在啊
<hceasy> 三八
<pocoyo> 三八不在
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 先换utf8编码
<hceasy> 美鸡
<JuncoJet> ÎÒÊÇUTF8°É£¿
<^k^> JuncoJet:say 我是UTF8吧？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hawk1918> 他们在irc里都叫什么名字?
<hceasy> 机器人什么意思?
<hawk1918> 就是一个程序
<hawk1918> 可以做报告天气
<JuncoJet> UTF8UTF8¡£¡£¡£
<JuncoJet> Êǲ»ÊÇ£¿
<hceasy> 我说机器人在说啥
<hawk1918> opera哪里好?
<hawk1918> 谁讲讲撒?
<^k^> JuncoJet:say UTF8UTF8。。。 in EUC-JP ? But we use UTF-8 !
<^k^> JuncoJet:say 是不是？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hceasy> 机器人好扯蛋
<hawk1918> JuncoJet, dude, we can not read what you type~
<JuncoJet> »úÆ÷ÈË»áת·¢µÄ-¡£-¡¢ Ä㶮µÄ
<^k^> JuncoJet:say 机器人会转发的-。-、 你懂的 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hawk1918> 有谁用opera啊?
<hceasy> fuck bot
<hceasy> 我
<XanaduNWH> 机器人在翻译。。。
<hawk1918> 怎么整opera啊
<pocoyo>  JuncoJet: /charset utf8 ?
<JuncoJet> CHARSET Unknown command
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 什么客户端？
<JuncoJet> mIRC 6.35 maosi bu zhichi
<JuncoJet> mIRC gaobanben cai keyi
<hawk1918> 没办法, 下了, 有谁会的话帮一下我吧, lxxhti@gmail.com gtalk
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 手机？
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 支持 刚才那位也是这个貌似。
<lubcat> 呃。
<jyf1987> roylez: 主席 刚看到一个验证码识别的代码 很不错 支持就支持带噪点的了 而且代码很短 py的 原理很容易理解
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 这个很cool
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 求代码
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 就是要自己生成特征库 她默认的肯定不行的 12*13
<ofan> jyf1987: 能识别recaptcha的么
<jyf1987> ofan: 哪里有那么猛  只能对付寻常的
<ofan> jyf1987: 我人肉recaptcha都好困难～～
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 那是google的
<JuncoJet> god help,plz let me charset uft8
<JuncoJet> UTF8 ³öÀ´
<^k^> JuncoJet:say UTF8 出来 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<lubcat> god is not on duty today
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIxMDk2MTc2.html Intel的广告... 真牛
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 杯具。
<DraZet> 貌似大家用gtalk的好多啊
<lubcat> 为改变世界，给力啊 ，it
<lubcat> it人的呐喊
<ofan> Très guélile...
<kwater> 易拉罐大小超迷你PC竟备全接口 支持升级AMD http://news.mydrivers.com/1/179/179381.htm
<iVIM2> 请问怎么修改U盘的label
<iVIM2> 分区的label
<basncy> iVIM2, System-Administration-Disk Utility
<iVIM2> basncy: 能用fdisk吗？
<basncy> iVIM2, then Edit Filesystem Label
<iVIM2> basncy: No that
<iVIM2> basncy: I'm not in Ubuntu
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 如何修改分区的label
<MaskRay> iVIM2: man e2label
<basncy> iVIM2, http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&safe=strict&q=how+to+edit+filesystem+label+linux&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<basncy> iVIM2, http://hi.baidu.com/mycnwhitewater/blog/item/68907a1e8b15c48787d6b60c.html
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我已经emerge-webrsync, emerge --update world，好像kernel也没被更新
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 不会自动编译，要手动的
<foxbaby> 亚运会要开始了
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我知道，我只看到他更新了一个东西！
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 和内核无关
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 下载内核至少20分钟，他大概1分钟就ok了显然没有下载过内核
<iVIM2> MaskRay: DRM_I915不知道是什么
<jediwjr> 呼呼昨天刚给我妈介绍了ubuntu....今天早上win7一开机就蓝屏，我妈说她重启了20多遍才正常开机。win太给面子了 哈哈
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 今天arch的国内源突然正常了
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 可能 gentoo-sources 不在 /var/lib/portage/world 里？
<ofan> 163的源恢复了没有？？
<iVIM2> ofan: 不清楚，反正是lupaworld和163之一
<foxbaby> 亚运会快开始了 刚看到一架直升机飞过去
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 主要我不知道什么叫做DRM
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 他和FB_INTEL冲突
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 我也不知道
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 我是用 FB_UVESA 的
 * JuncoJet god help
<JuncoJet> 给我打中文吧
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: ok了。？
<lubcat> JuncoJet: o..you win!
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我刚才好像写错了，应该是INTEL_FB，845g不支持vesa
<JuncoJet> 升级了mIRC 7.15
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 你成功了你成人了
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 你的i845g正常吗
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 一直能用阿
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 怎么了——
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 还能看ppstream呢
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我今天又死机过一次，你lspci | grep i91
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我现在在家
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 纯机品问题
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 认命吧
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 内核驱动可能也有关系
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 不知道，默认的内核，默认的驱动
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我又不是唯一一个用i845的
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我查了一下编译参数，他是DRM_I915什么的我记得，和INTEL_FB是冲突的，我打算换成INTEL_FB试试
<gebjgd> iVIM2: huntxu也是
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我不太清楚Arch里面能不能用ABS编译内核
<JuncoJet> 有没谁是Windows开发的，一起写一个IRC外挂吧？
<wzssyqa> 谁知道，在哪个聊天室可以问google talk的问题？
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 没弄过
<JuncoJet> IRC字符转UTF8+ 一键twitter，腾讯微博等功能
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 以前我一直想不用dd制作Arch安装盘，前两天终于弄好了
<JuncoJet> 个人的想法是HookSocket来写，这样可以通用到每个IRC软件上
<ofan> 写什么外挂
 * JuncoJet 伤心的 没人理我
<ofan> 这都用Linux的..
<JuncoJet> -。-、 那就算了…… Linux上可以Hook吗？ 貌似不能
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 看来还是老实方法编译内核吧
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 用旧内核就行了
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 下载内核，编译，ABS实在太高级
<ofan> JuncoJet: 可以hack..
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 旧有内核好像没把FB_INTEL编译入模块
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 没用过framebuffer
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 再说我的内核太旧了，2.6.35
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 去#archlinux问
<gebjgd> 内核要那么新有毛用阿
<gebjgd> 2.6.35-ARCH
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<ofan> iVIM2: 这还旧。。。。。
<shvntr> 就是，35也不是很旧
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我还是用传统方法编译
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我也是2.6.35-ARCH
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 你慢慢折腾吧
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我后悔我当年是reiserfs
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 编译内核的时候，make clean是干什么的
<touparx> iVIM2: 为啥？reiserfs现在也很多人用啊
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我这几次编译都没有make clean
<iVIM2> touparx: 当断电时就糟糕了
<touparx> iVIM2: 这个。。。断电有那么严重的后果么？
<touparx> iVIM2: 没用过reiserfs
<touparx> iVIM2: 记得 gentoo里推荐/usr/portage用reiserfs的
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 删除编译过程中的一些中间文件，不去除的话下次编译会快
<MaskRay> touparx: 我是这样用的
<iVIM2> touparx: 我还没有遇到过，但是听别人说ReiserFS断电全部失去了。我ReiserFS每次断电开机都很慢
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我当年没有把boot单独分区，也后悔了
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 为什么？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 转了吧。
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 当时我菜的很
<happyaron> iVIM2: ReiserFS现在有点落后了。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 换ext3/4
<touparx> happyaron: 哈哈 ，我现在除了boot全是btrfs
<iVIM2> touparx: 对btrfs这么信心？
<gebjgd> 常年不分/boot的人路过
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 因为你不是双Linux
<happyaron> touparx: 我也是。
<happyaron> touparx: 在10.04上玩的btrfs
<touparx> iVIM2: 哈哈，谈不上信心，用着行就行
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 双linux？
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 干吗用——
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 一个还不够你用？
<Jagdwurst> JuncoJet: 1. 功能用不到，大多软件本身就是utf8的 2. apihook 不实用，多许多额外代码，况且会被当病毒  3. Linux 上要实现api封装或替换更简单
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 因为我T了Win所以那个闲置的换下了一个Linux
<touparx> happyaron: 同道中人啊
<happyaron> touparx: :)
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 不知道你在说什么
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 就是/dev/sda1装了一个Linux,原来是Windows XP
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 怎么双linux——
<caleb-> freeflying: deb-src version 3 可以接受 upstream tarball 有 debian 目录
<caleb-> freeflying: 当然如果坚持不用 version 3 就不行鸟
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 为何不可？
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 意义何在——
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 本来就是试验机
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 双linux意义何在？
<happyaron> caleb-: 不用v3，可以把上游的debian/改名成debian.upstream/，哈哈
<caleb-> happyaron: tarball 要求 md5sum match 的
<caleb-> 我觉得 upstream 能放 debian 不错，rpm people 以前总是嘲笑 deb people 不能有 upstream debian/
<happyaron> caleb-: 你上传的orig是可以修改的啊。
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我还有一个事情一直没搞清楚，initrd是干吗的
<caleb-> 很多 upstream 都有提供 *.spec 包 rpm
<caleb-> happyaron: 为了一个 debian/ 重包 tarball, 有些 sponsor 会抱怨
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 不清楚
<caleb-> happyaron: 不过用 v3 就没事鸟
<happyaron> caleb-: :)
<iVIM2> MaskRay: gentoo里面编译内核没有这东西
<happyaron> caleb-: 现在就用v3呗，反正这个过渡也差不多了。
<MaskRay> iVIM2: genkernel 能自动生成的
<caleb-> 有些 DD 坚持不用 v3 啊
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 很多发行版都用这个
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 好像是某种镜像
<happyaron> caleb-: 大势所趋，慢慢就好了。
<caleb-> 不过不用 v3 的 DD 一般不会强迫 maintainer 也不用
<happyaron> caleb-: 我的source好像都是v3的了。
<zdc> 同志们，我用的是arch,升级后firefox的flashplayer不能听音乐了
<caleb-> happyaron: 我的也都用 v3 + dh 了
<iVIM2> zdc: 其他声音正常吗？
<happyaron> caleb-: 没啥历史，不用bpo到etch和lenny，从squeeze开始可以很好的支持v3+dh7
<zdc> iVIM2: 正常
<caleb-> 不过 dh 也有争议 <- 不利于新人了解 debhelper 内部运作
<happyaron> caleb-: 总比cdbs好。
<iVIM2> zdc: 你FF,flash更新没？
<zdc> iVIM2: 没有新的版本可更新
<happyaron> caleb-: 我忘了自己有没有包用cdbs，过去用过，后来只要有新的版本都改成dh了。
<iVIM2> zdc: 我说你这次更新中
<caleb-> happyaron: 我是反 cdbs 的 :P
<zdc> iVIM2: 我刚重装了系统，一开始还是不行
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 事先加载模块用的
<ofan> nnnnd 竟然有人拿字典暴力破ssh...
<caleb-> iVIM2: initrd.img 方便动态支持硬件
<happyaron> caleb-: 我现在也倾向于反了，但是我不是完全排斥。
<caleb-> iVIM2: 如果是服务器，硬件不常变动，不用 initrd.img 可有效缩减内核大小
<happyaron> caleb-: 我自己的不用就好。
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 对于我自己编译内核是不是不需要的
<happyaron> caleb-: 你是DD么。
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 看你自己的需求
<caleb-> happyaron: 不是啊
<caleb-> 华人 DD 没几个
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦，有kfreebsd的环境么，有的话帮我测试个bug
<caleb-> 华人 DD total 好像 10 位上下而已
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 我只可能扩大内存，现在也不会干这事
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯。
<happyaron> caleb-: foka说给我signkey，面都见了，然后人就消失了，悲剧。
<zdc> iVIM2: 后来安装的时候发现有提示：flashplayer的权限是755,usr/share/mozilla的权限是700,后来改了文件夹的权限为755就好了，哈哈哈哈
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 如果有东西没静态编进内核，又在一启动时就需要加载，那就写进initrd
<caleb-> happyaron: emfox 好像进军中就常常消失鸟？
<DraZet> 下班回家 闪人鸟
<happyaron> caleb-: emfox不太了解啊。以前就在e17看见过他的身影。
<happyaron> caleb-: 我在等DD给我signkey，好开始申请啊。
<caleb-> happyaron: 还没被 DD sign 过？
<caleb-> happyaron: NM process 可以先开始无妨
<happyaron> caleb-: 我地方偏远了，10月去北京时见到foka，再之后这人就消失了。
<happyaron> caleb-: key一直没人sign
<ilazy> blueghost: howdy
<happyaron> caleb-: 我平时的sponsor在珠海，更远啊。
<caleb-> happyaron: 先上 ubuntu 好了
<happyaron> caleb-: 一直懒于写application。。。
<happyaron> caleb-: 你是MOTU？
<caleb-> happyaron: 不是啊
<happyaron> 哦。
<caleb-> happyaron: 现在跳槽 lfs 鸟
<happyaron> caleb-: :)
<happyaron> caleb-: Caiqian还是DD么？
<caleb-> happyaron: 不认识 Caiqian
<happyaron> 哦。
<iVIM2> MaskRay: CARCH和CHOST是什么
<MaskRay> iVIM2: CHOST 在 configure 时提供 HOST，有 CARCH 么？
<iVIM2> MaskRay: CARCH="i686"
<JuncoJet> <Jagdwurst> JuncoJet: 1. 功能用不到，大多软件本身就是utf8的 2. apihook 不实用，多许多额外代码，况且会被当病毒  3. Linux 上要实现api封装或替换更简单
<JuncoJet> Windows IRC软件大多数没有UTF8支持，（只有mIRC有）
<JuncoJet> 其他我都装过试过了
<happyaron> JuncoJet: pidgin
<happyaron> JuncoJet: chatzilla
<Jagdwurst> JuncoJet: pidgin, xchat ,....
<JuncoJet> -。-、跨平台软件……
<MeaCulpa> Colloguy, iPad
<JuncoJet> 都好庞大
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 有 CARCH 这变量吗？
<happyaron> JuncoJet: 其实不大，就是带个gtk挺大的呃。
<MeaCulpa> Telnet
<JuncoJet> 需要QT 等  UI库
<Jagdwurst> JuncoJet: 自己从头写个irc client都要比写个 api hook 分析协义简单
<caleb-> JuncoJet: xchat 用 minigtk 挺小的
<MeaCulpa> Qt至少不象gtk要分开
<MeaCulpa> iPad colloguy不错，拉拉拉
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 分开？
<ofan> JuncoJet: 用netcat上irc也可以.. 而且windows自带的
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<JuncoJet> 对啊
<happyaron> ofan: netcat...
<caleb-> JuncoJet: webirc
<ofan> happyaron: what?
<JuncoJet> 我Telnet也上过IRC  但是没有UTF8支持，有了外挂就可以了
<JuncoJet> 所以想写这个外挂
<ofan> JuncoJet: 用英文系统就可以..
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: Gtk ui集中配置太多，所以我windows上有17个gtk
<caleb-> irc client 都至少几百种了...
<Jagdwurst> JuncoJet: telnet 上 irc 太假了
<happyaron> ofan: netcat这个是很假的。。。
<Gann> 谁能加入我的江恩理论gtalk群哦，教我怎么设置
<MeaCulpa> nc！
<Jagdwurst> JuncoJet: 十秒钟手动 pong  一次? 况且telnet是tcp 的
<happyaron> ofan: 比telnet还低级的玩意儿，用它啥都能干。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 上次看个视频就有人用netcat上irc
<happyaron> ofan: 牛人。
<JuncoJet> telnet 服务器 端口；USER 六个参数
<JuncoJet> Nick 名字
<MeaCulpa> Nc我用来收过邮件
<ofan> happyaron: 是阿
<JuncoJet> pong 回复一次
<JuncoJet> JOIN 进入频道……
<JuncoJet> 不过TELNET收到消息后 会看不见已经打上的内容
<JuncoJet> Netcat比Telnet好用
<BaByChU> - -
<MeaCulpa> 客户请我来一礼拜没是干，今天终于忍不住问我，云计算是啥
<ofan> JuncoJet: Good for you .
<happyaron> BaByChU: 你来啦
<BaByChU> happyaron: ..........
<BaByChU> 我来了
<BaByChU> happyaron: 最近比较忙 准备生第二个孩子。。。。
<ofan> ！
<happyaron> BaByChU: 。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 跨省他吧。
<BaByChU> happyaron: ...
<gcell> BaByChU: ……
<happyaron> ofan: 收费啊。
<BaByChU> ...
<ofan> 国际友人？？！！
<gcell> BaByChU: 有钱淫啊
<UU1231> ?
<happyaron> gcell: tommy he的gtalk是啥？
<BaByChU> 第二个孩子咋了。。。。。
<gcell> happyaron: 我找找
<happyaron> BaByChU: 有钱啊。
<ofan> BaByChU: 肯定不是生在中国
<happyaron> gcell: 嗯。
<BaByChU> 。。。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 不光是钱的事！
<Gann> gtalk群里的ID代码太长了，怎么办？
<BaByChU> ofan: 就是中国。。。。
<ofan> BaByChU: ...厉害
<ilazy> Gann: 用pidgin么?弄个别名。
<happyaron> ofan: 少数民族呗。
<BaByChU> ofan: ...中国没啥不好的  只要不搞政治
<BaByChU> happyaron: 俺是汉族的
<happyaron> BaByChU: ...
<maonx> 求助 配置好了Fetchmail，但是打开Mutt一点东西 也没有说No Mailbox
<ofan> 现在生俩的 没点实力是不行的
<zwhuang> maonx: 收到邮件没
<UU1231> two?
<maonx> zwhuang: 有，说800多件呢
<BaByChU> 生俩最小孩儿好
<BaByChU> 大人苦点儿也就算了
<ofan> 有机会一定去俄罗斯.. 生他10来个
<BaByChU> ofan: 去拉脱维亚吧
<ofan> BaByChU: 恩 就那一带的..
<BaByChU> ofan: 那边缺男人
<ofan> 美女太多了..
<iVIM2> MaskRay: make oldconfig干嘛的？
<BaByChU> ofan: 二战的时候死缺的
<BaByChU> happyaron: 我又要来宣传FREEBSD了
<ofan> BaByChU: 有机会一定要去～～
<ofan> 宣传bsd干啥？
<BaByChU> 请各位有时间试试FreeBSD 8.1  已经很简单了
<happyaron> BaByChU: 来吧，你有kfreebsd的环境么？
<ofan> 哦？
<BaByChU> ofan: 我是内建
<happyaron> BaByChU: 帮我做个测试。
<zwhuang> maonx: 看看这个文件 /var/mail/xxx 大小是不是 0, xxx 是你当前用户名
<ofan> BaByChU: 我记得第一次用bsd，进去后连wget都要现编译安装
<happyaron> gcell: 找到了私聊给我吧，我去吃饭，多谢啊。
<BaByChU> happyaron: kfreebsd.....没有
<messi> BaByChU: ^_^，二战时死缺的现在至少60岁了吧
<BaByChU> messi: 连锁反应嘛
<maonx> zwhuang: 这个一定要用的么？ 我设置的时候没有把这个设置
<BaByChU> ofan: 你可以直接装bin包阿
<BaByChU> happyaron: 你要测试啥？
<messi> BaByChU: 后来又打仗了？
<zwhuang> maonx: mutt 默认就是读这个文件啊，这个文件就是“收件箱”
<maonx> zwhuang: 哦，那我再试下
<MaskRay> iVIM2: portage 里内核版本更新，要重用以前配置时用
<BaByChU> messi: 不晓得。。。。。。可能什么因素导致他们的男人早死
<messi> maonx: 你把mutt的配置贴一下吧
<ofan> BaByChU: 貌似bin包都比较滞后
<MeaCulpa> 公司电脑启动半天
<messi> maonx: /topic中的那个paste
<happyaron> BaByChU: 我吃饭，回头你在的话再说。
<BaByChU> ofan: 。。。。。啥叫之后  系统要的是稳定哈
<BaByChU> happyaron: 好 我待会儿可能就要带我孩子去新家
<messi> BaByChU: 可能是地理不适合男性生存
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 会问些问题，应该是两个版本之间的差异。不过我一直是忽略 oldconfig 直接 genkernel 的
<Gann> 我想请问一下，ibus-sunpinyin为何在emacs里面不能用？
<BaByChU> messi: .....我不能去那地方 阴气太重
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 一般内核都会保存当前配置
<messi> BaByChU: 那你还推荐，哈哈
<ofan> BaByChU: bsd还有些问题吧
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 你不是吧所有选项全部去掉然后一项一项选择的？
<MeaCulpa> 极少数发行版或者人会关了那个功能
<ofan> BaByChU: 好多不兼容linux的
<fishoneeyed> BaByChU: ;;在命令行下尝试输入
<fishoneeyed> Gann: ;;在命令行下尝试输入
<fishoneeyed> Gann: ;;LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" emacs
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 就是说如果我make menuconfig是自动会拷贝目前的？还是怎么回事？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 那要加一个选项的，还会在 /proc 下产生一个文件，我都是直接从 /usr/src/linux-... 复制过去的
<sory> 大家好:-D
<BaByChU> ofan: .....啥叫兼容linux  你可以装linux的兼容包
<pocoyo> sory: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
 * messi 对有精力一项一项选内核配置的表示景仰
<XwinX> gebjgd:
<fishoneeyed> Gann: 在命令行下, LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" emacs 回车, 看看可不可以用.
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 那个选项是人都加
<XwinX> gebjgd: 那个搞定了吗？
<maonx> messi: http://code.bulix.org/mfdvua-78740 这个配置我抄网上的
<edison0354> iVIM2: 会先自动拿当前的配置为模板，然后你自己配置
<edison0354> messi: 大概也就一个小时左右吧
<ofan> BaByChU: 感觉还是linux好
<fishoneeyed> Gann: 如果可以就 sudo gedit /etc/environment, 加 LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<BaByChU> ofan: linux么安装方便
<ofan> BaByChU: 驱动什么的也好
<XwinX> gebjgd: ?
<Gann> fishoneeyed: 谢谢你
<edison0354> fishoneeyed: 这个文件和.profile有区别不？
<BaByChU> ofan: 但是我还是喜欢BSD  linux不严谨
<messi> maonx: 好，看看先
<maonx> messi: 麻烦了
<ofan> BaByChU: 那bsd严谨体现在哪里？
<sory> 我想问一下怎么知道内核有没有支持tap/tun的?
<edison0354> 经考证，C语言性别为女…原因如下：
<edison0354>  
<edison0354>  1.无论你让她干什么，她绝对不可能自己找到方法。
<edison0354>  
<edison0354>  2.总是用复杂的方法解决简单的问题。
<edison0354>  
<edison0354>  3.不可能自主认识到本身错误。
<edison0354>  
<edison0354>  4.浪费时间是十分正常的事情。
<edison0354>  
<edison0354>  5.无论跟她说什么，都得用她能理解的方式做充分说明。
<edison0354>  
<edison0354>  6.只要你有一点错，她一定可以挑出来。
<edison0354>  
<^k^> edison0354:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Barden> ...别刷屏
<messi> maonx: 用procmail的吗？
<maonx> messi: 嗯
<BaByChU> 这个机器人没有大小眼可爱
<Barden> 我想知道刚有人说bsd严禁，严禁在哪...
<fishoneeyed> edison0354: 是全局.\
<messi> maonx: 直接cat $MAIL有什么结果？
<ilazy> happyaron: 那个中文定制版的计划怎么样了
<edison0354> fishoneeyed: 那/etc/profile呢？
<zwhuang> maonx: 把 set spoolfile = "~/.mail/inbox"  这一行注释掉试试
<BaByChU> happyaron: 怎么现在又流行kfreebsd了？
<ofan> BaByChU: 那bsd严谨体现在哪里？
<maonx> zwhuang: 那我应该要重新设置变量了
<JuncoJet> +q是什么意思？
<maonx> messi: 没有这个环境变量
<JuncoJet> 机器人对那些用户做了什么？
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: +b了。
<sory> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blackllist.cof, it will be ignored in a future release.
<sory> 请问这个怎么解决~~~
<sory> :-D
<iVIM2> MaskRay: vimperator如何复制粘贴
<JuncoJet> 机器人十分的强大啊-。-、
<JuncoJet> 不知道这里面埋藏了多少机器人……
<BaByChU> ofan: 这个说起来复杂了吧   怎么说呢  bsd喜欢用旧  linux喜欢玩儿新
<zwhuang> maonx: 你先注释掉，再用mutt试试；spoolfile 应该是指定收件箱的，fetchmail不是收到你指定的那个文件
<JuncoJet> 有没监听机器人，间谍机器人 举报机器人 Log机器人
<sory> 我在加载tap内核的时候出现这个警告
<maonx> zwhuang: 好
<JuncoJet> ibot 出来
<ofan> BaByChU:...
<messi> maonx: 记得配置procmail上要加这个环境变量的。忘记了，那你直接到/var/spool/mail/你的邮箱里cat看看，是不是都留在那里
<sory> 请问怎么解决?
<BaByChU> ofan: bsd的包管理方式就那么点儿 linux就太多了
<maonx> zwhuang: 不行
<MaskRay> iVIM2: Y   C-v C-v
<maonx> messi: 我去找了一下没东西 ，我再看下
<BaByChU> ofan: 内核来说bsd的设计要比linux严谨
<ofan> BaByChU: 内核？ 具体呢..
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Barden> ....
<BaByChU> ofan: 擦。。。。太多了哇 看wikipedia去
<messi> maonx: 那~/.mail/inbox里呢？
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo的存在最早就是要把FreeBSD的ports系统跑在兼容性更好的Linux内核上
<MaskRay> iVIM2: C-t 进入 TEXTAREA 模式后 p
<ofan> BaByChU: 比linux严谨 不就兼容性就差了
<maonx> messi: 什么也没有
<caleb-> BaByChU: bsd 很多种滴
<MeaCulpa> 用bsd的最不看中的就是bsd内核
<ofan> BaByChU: 我知道 java在bsd下性能很差
<MeaCulpa> java本来就是性能需要差的
<MeaCulpa> 性能不差了，IBM sun 怎么赚钱
<BaByChU> MeaCulpa: 因为严谨 哈哈
<ofan> 没在linux上高
<MeaCulpa> Java就是一个性能骗子，硬件厂商的黑手
<ofan> 貌似记错了  是说oracle
 * maonx == 我刚才好像自己搞错了  fetchmail -c 没有接收邮件的吧？
<BaByChU> MeaCulpa: IBM就靠java赚钱了
<MeaCulpa> Unix和小型机的销路基本就是Java在拓展
<messi> maonx: ...
<ofan> BaByChU: 用过minix么？
<BaByChU> ofan: 兼容性是没有linux好
<BaByChU> ofan: minix没用过
<BaByChU> ofan: 我哥们儿玩儿过一天。。。。卸了
<ofan> BaByChU: 比如显卡驱动什么的... bsd给力么
<maonx> procmail: Couldn't create "/var/spool/mail/maonx"
<maonx> 这句是没有权限么？难道 要 Sudo？
<BaByChU> ofan: 显卡没什么问题 但是无线网卡之类的有些就不行了
<ofan> BaByChU: 那bsd优势在哪
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 标准化，ports系统
<BaByChU> ofan: 还有安全性
<ofan> BaByChU: 安全性？
<MeaCulpa1> 安全性...内核安全性还是老问题，兼容性差了
<caleb-> openbsd 是安全，其它的么…未必赢 linux
<ofan> 我觉得说的都太宽泛了
<MeaCulpa1> 没觉得有多安全
<BaByChU> haha 还是严谨的问题
<ofan> 平民还是用Linux
<BaByChU> linux方便
<happyaron> ilazy: 我还没啥时间仔细搞啊。。
<MeaCulpa1> 还有就是 licence比linux堪用
<caleb-> bsd 就是小众中的小众中的小众
<BaByChU> 要做事儿还是要freebsd之类的
<happyaron> BaByChU: 有个debian包，在kfreebsd上有点小问题。
<caleb-> BaByChU: 被洗脑了吧
<MeaCulpa1> :P
<zdc> bsd风格挺好的，支持的商家不多
<caleb-> 超级电脑 top500 是 linux 的天下
<BaByChU> caleb-: 萝卜白菜 没啥洗脑的
<MeaCulpa1> 反正我个人觉得BSD对我唯一的吸引力，Gentoo实现了
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 所谓的超级电脑，都是完全不考虑容错的
<zdc> 如果bsd支持的东西能及上linux我就用bsd
<BaByChU> MeaCulpa1: 咱不都是一早用gentoo的么
<ofan> 不就现编译...
<happyaron> zdc: debian kfreebsd
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 也完全不考虑啥安全性
<happyaron> ofan: 不是
<caleb-> bsd 当桌面也不错，就是硬件支持不好
<MeaCulpa1> BaByChU: 恩，前几年一直觉得BSD ports很爽，后来有了genroo
<MeaCulpa1> 有了gentoo就不用为了ports忍受bsd内核了
<ofan> 因为有了gentoo这样的系统，gcc发现bug的速度就变快了
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 未必，我用Debian的时候编译也不少
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: Gentoo只是做了编译自动化
<messi> maonx: 这个mail文件夹下收信时自动建立的，自己发一个邮件收一下就能看到了。
<MeaCulpa1> Debian你要稍微定制一下，不编译一把依赖也是不行的
<BaByChU> MeaCulpa1: 安全性还是要考虑的   ospf在linux下面过不了aaa验证
<maonx> messi: 那我删了刚才我自己建立的再试下，它就说没法建立。
<MeaCulpa1> 所以一旦你的口味和Debian DEV相左，Debian对你来说就非常傻
<BaByChU> MeaCulpa1: 可能是我编译的问题 但是在freebsd下面就没问题
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 只能说 比较爱编译的用gentoo合适
<MeaCulpa1> 我当年就是不堪忍受动不动就编译，改用bsd, gentoo
<messi> maonx: 明显，看看权限就清楚了，加入mail用户组就能建立
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 不，反了
<MeaCulpa1> 讨厌编译的才用gentoo合适
<BaByChU> ofan: 编译了一次就不用编译了
<MeaCulpa1> Gentoo帮你自动化了
<ofan> 像chrome这种更新速度.. 更新一次要多痛苦
<sory> 我想问一下关于/etc/modprobe.d/blackllist.cof的问题....ubuntu的....当我加载tap内核时,提示要以conf结尾才可以,但是我cp一份cof到conf后,结果还是一样.... 请问有人知道吗?
<MeaCulpa1> Debian这样的，你要自己搞
<maonx> messi: 没有配置过，还真不懂
<zwlz117> cn99是不是挂了
<BaByChU> ofan: 你还是喜欢折腾
<wzssyqa> 那开幕式，第一眼看上去是苹果新品发布会，第二眼是盗版xp
<BaByChU> 不说了  我去搬家了 拜拜
<adam8157> maonx: 你现在在用什么发行版阿?
<caleb-> ofan: hourly renew chromium 的飘过…
<MeaCulpa1> chrome我gentoo也用bin...这破东西不值得我编译
<maonx> adam8157: Arch
<caleb-> ofan: chromium rebuild 很快的
<MeaCulpa1> chrome不配消耗我的CPU
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 难道gentoo是增量编译然后替换文件？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 你用的啥发行版
<MeaCulpa1> OpenOfice也不配
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: gentooer都用 chromium-bin的好哇
<maonx> messi: reading message XXXXXXXXXX  of 810 (6019 octets) not flushed  XX是邮箱  这什么意思？？
<MeaCulpa1> 哪个苯苯没事编译chromium
<adam8157> arch的依赖有点乱啊...
<ofan> caleb-: 最新的不稳定..
<MeaCulpa1> google code  svn co一下都要1小时
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: gentoo
<caleb-> ofan: buildbot 会检查
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: 从buildbot上下编译好的就行了啊。
<ofan> caleb-: 刚升级了chrome 碰到2-3次死机了
<MeaCulpa1> chromium我宁可wine也不编译，毫无功能的东西，你编译对其没任何定制可言，编译个JJ
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 定制性太强了...装啥都得想下use, 累啊...
<messi> maonx: 好像讲消息未刷新？
<caleb-> 为了打补丁，没办法只能编 chromium 了
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: gentoo下升级不用重新编译么
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 编译只是定制的不可避免的一步
<maonx> messi: 我现在在收取 一直显示是这个。。。
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 要
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 但是chromium用二进制的，不编译
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 那时间不海了去了
<MeaCulpa1> 说了，破东西不配编译
<edison0354> caleb-: 你打啥补丁？
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 我编译7xx个包也只要5h
<fishoneeyed> /
<caleb-> edison0354: 显示 http://
<edison0354> caleb-: 刚刚的最新版增加了两个lab
<messi> maonx: 额，估计是gmail里太多信件了。
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 我每晚编译几个包，几分钟就好了
<edison0354> caleb-: 你原来有这个爱好……
<MeaCulpa1> 编译只是副作用，能避免尽量避免
 * caleb- 觉得 chromium 去掉 http:// 十分无脑
<maonx> messi: 那我等它这个取完看下看，先谢谢了呀
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 开幕式恶心的厉害吗？
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 我一星期更新1-2次～
<MeaCulpa1> chromium毫无功能可言，就是一个js引擎+webkit
<edison0354> caleb-: 表示已经习惯了
<ofan> 每次不超过10分钟
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 你用啥浏览器？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不知道，前两眼很恶心，就没勇气看了
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 隔的太久更花时间爱你
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354:  firefox
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 这还算久
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 噢，哪里有在线看？
<MeaCulpa1> chromium还不如去wine一个safari
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 那可不可以说FF也就一个Xulrunner
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 更新没那么快的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 没有，我现在在win下
<wzssyqa> edison0354: sopcast应该可以的
<MeaCulpa1> 一样没功能，Safari比chromium快得多
<ofan> ..
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: Xulrunner很烂，不得不用而已
<caleb-> safari 太垃圾鸟
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 在瘟到死用safari就已经五笔蛋疼了，你还wine……
<ofan> safari..
<messi> maonx: 没在gmail中设置pop的“from now on”？
<edison0354> caleb-: mac版的不垃圾
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 呵呵，我只是打个比方，反正webkit虽然快，但是功能太差了
<edison0354> caleb-: win版的无比垃圾
<caleb-> edison0354: mac版没法wine
<maonx> messi: 还没设置过。。。。
<edison0354> caleb-: 是的
<ofan> safari就一个webkit 连js都没有哈～
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: webkit引擎连个代理都弄不好
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: proxy switchy表示我鸭梨
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: Apple还宣称Safari是地球上最快的浏览器呢，哈哈
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 无鸭梨
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: switchy巨傻
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: ……
<caleb-> opera 表示无鸭梨
<MeaCulpa1> switchy只是暂时把全局代理改了而已
<edison0354> caleb-: opera……
<happyaron> firefox没有鸭梨
<happyaron> ie也没鸭梨
<caleb-> apple 说谎成性，连自己都相信了
<happyaron> lol
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 你一个tab走代理，整个系统都在走代理！！！！！傻
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 是的，够用了
<Barden> switch确实很差劲....
<edison0354> Barden: ……
<Barden> chromium上proxy，比较头疼
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: 据说proxychains可以改chromium代理
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: chromium每个tab都分了进程了，这些进程却不得不走一样的代理，傻傻傻！
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: 没有实验过
<MeaCulpa1> happyaron: 透明代理都没问题的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: 哦。
<MeaCulpa1> 反正webkit代理支持就是shit
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: 我只是用chromium做备用浏览器，平时还是firefox
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 反正用auto模式的时候走代理的都是被认证过的网站，整个系统走又无所谓
<MeaCulpa1> socks代理也要外面做透明的
<maonx> messi: 那个设置好显示正常了，我发了一封测试邮件，显示也是有一个Message，但还是显示 not flushed
<Barden> 我目前上proxy是直接打命令参数--proxy-server=...
<messi> hahaha，据说有个iron山寨chrome的，很好很强大。
<MeaCulpa1> Barden: 那个参数无用，我测试过无数遍
<edison0354> Barden: 那不是整个浏览器都走代理了？
<Barden> edison0354: 是的
<Barden> MeaCulpa1: 我这里有效啊
<ilazy> MeaCulpa1: 不是吧。我用都有效的。
<edison0354> Barden: 那访问墙内站岂不是……
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 比如说，我代理是按照流量算钱的，那我开代理的时候，还要把不走代理的看视频的tab关掉？？！！
<Barden> edison0354: 所以说chromium上proxy，就很头疼
<MeaCulpa1> 那我不知道，我用的都是比较新的chromium
<messi> maonx: 是mutt里显示的吗？还是在终端没开mutt时显示的？
<ilazy> MeaCulpa1: 没哦。我的8.0版照样可以。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 有auto模式的好不，墙内就不走代理了
<maonx> messi: 我直接Fetchmail的显示结果
<kwater> chrome 没有像firefox的网络设定是独立的， win下跟ie走 ， osx跟系统全局，ubuntu下呢
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 我记得在那一瞬间，整个系统都在走代理
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 你再试试看
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 要是PAC当然可以
<ilazy> MeaCulpa1: 另外你可以弄一个script专门给fq用所
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 是一个pac文件，系统也是选择性的走的
<MeaCulpa1> PAC是另外一个层次了
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 你难道没注意过真是个pac？
<ilazy> 就是多开一个proxy窗口的问题。
<messi> maonx: fetchmail -vvv比较会有信息，不要开daemon
<MeaCulpa1> pac是另外层次
<MeaCulpa1> 我难道不能写死路由表？
<edison0354> kwater: ub下走GNOME？
<MeaCulpa1> 我只是说浏览器本身的功能
<kwater> edison0354: 我在问十万个为什么google
<edison0354> kwater: ……
<edison0354> kwater: 你自己在chromium里面打开代理设置不就知道了……
<MeaCulpa1> 还有我拜托不了vimperator
<MeaCulpa1> chromium下面那个太撮了
 * messi google中可能搜索特诉字符吗？
<messi> s/特诉/特殊
<messi> 比如= - .
<maonx> messi: 唉。。。还是老样子，信息很多
<edison0354> messi: 不知道，外面加""试试
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: http://imagebin.ca/view/g0si0Jx.html
<MeaCulpa1> firefox4 挺快了
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 还可以顺便给系统其他软件也走了代理
<messi> edison0354: 试过了，不可以
<ofan> fx4除了 chrome就到10了
<edison0354> messi: 那不知道了
<edison0354> ofan: chromium到10的时候FF4也出不来
<ofan> edison0354: lol
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 不高兴折腾
<messi> maonx: 能看到登录，收取等信息吧
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 切我win/lin用同样配置的
<maonx> messi: 嗯，我再发一个新的邮件试下
<kwater> chrome内存开销也挺厉害的， 因为很快，不知不觉就开很多
<ofan> edison0354: 但是fx4的那个tab系统很不错
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 无SSH，无VPN的飘过
<edison0354> ofan: 没见过……
<ofan> edison0354: 有视频
<ifech> ofan,  什么是tab系统
<ofan> ifech: fx4的标签
<ofan> 功能比较强大
<MeaCulpa1> chrome更耗资源，但那都是进程，随便你折腾的
<ofan> 可以分类 还可以在线分享
<MeaCulpa1> 虽然耗资源，但是对进程你可以有很多控制权
<MeaCulpa1> 这点还是很爽的
<ofan> 不爽的是插件占用内存都不小
<maonx> messi: 终于好了~~~~ 是另外的配置没修改好，至少能看到那二个邮件了
<ofan> 主要是js快 而且占内存
<edison0354> ofan: ff官网的视频竟然是webm的……
<ofan> v8引擎真不是盖的..
<kwater> SMP普及了，chrome啥时候能把每个会话/进程/shell 独占空间压缩一下就好了。
<Barden> firefox的tabcandy可以当老板健用....
<messi> maonx: gxgx
<Barden> 我现在就是这么用的
<maonx> messi: ：）
<maonx> messi: 后面就是慢慢修改美化什么的了
<MeaCulpa1> FireFox的问题在mozilla
<roylez_> happyaron: 人真多
<MeaCulpa1> mozilla的代码跨平台太厉害了
<MeaCulpa1> 如果只做win lin mac的优化，FF估计有不少提升
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: huntxu 帅得冒泡...
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<MeaCulpa1> FF代码里那些支持及角旮旯系统的代码统统删了
<MeaCulpa1> Mozilla的编码规范里，为了维护跨平台性，基本啥方便点的库啊啥的都不能用
<Barden> 不知道什么时候firefox的标题栏也能跨平台下下...
<MeaCulpa1> 如果只专心做linux windows mac就好了
<MeaCulpa1> 标题栏是啥~~
<ofan> 学习去～
<MeaCulpa1> HPUX表示无压力
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 还做啥系统？
<MeaCulpa1> AIX倒没试过
<MeaCulpa1> Solaris很不错
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 几乎所有unix
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 额，代码差很多吗？
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: FF貌似没有完全脱离mozilla跨平台代码池
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 基本要适应对于chromium啥的一倍的编译器
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 唉
<edison0354> ofan: 你是说那个TAB的expose吗？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez 过几年再与你把玩了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 叹啥气？
<MeaCulpa1> 今天客户终于鼓起勇气问我一个我也不知道的问题...
<MeaCulpa1> cloud是啥...
<ofan> edison0354: 忘记了，第一次有fx4消息的时候看的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: .....
<ofan> lag 20...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 问得好，这个问题很考水平的
<ofan> gae流量才给1G
<MeaCulpa1> powerpoint为啥不能多开...
<lainme> ofan: 我们学校6G需要10元，每天免费1G我很知足
<MeaCulpa1> roylez 云是分子团或者固态小颗粒在气体环境内的一种不稳定的存在
<cfy> - -!
<MeaCulpa1> roylez cloud computing就是，抬头，数数天上有几多云彩~~
<ofan> lainme: 你知足有什么用阿... 图片被哪个新闻站盗链，不过一会就超流量
 * messi 就好像天上的那一片浮云
<roylez_> 这个，忽悠我还行
<cfy> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/云
<roylez_> 忽悠客户，你死定了
<lainme> ofan: 你用gae做网站？
<cfy> 云是指停留大气层上的水滴或冰晶胶体的集合体。
<ofan> lainme: 还没有，但是遇到过一些超流量的情况
<Barden> ....
<edison0354> cfy: 不是胶体吧？
<ofan> lainme: 准备多搞几个学一下集群 哈哈
<ofan> 云就是google
<lainme> ofan: ...
<ofan> google就是云
<edison0354> ofan: http://imagebin.ca/view/xs73vD.html
<ofan> 其他都是扯淡
<edison0354> ofan: 是这个不？
<cfy> edison0354: 我怎么知道。维基说的。不过我一向觉得维基不专业
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> edison0354:  玩路由其实也挺没意思的。。。
<ofan> cfy: wiki已经够专业了
<edison0354> cfy: 我总觉得它不是胶体……
<edison0354> cfy: 不像胶体
<maonx> messi: 收取以后你的状态好的么？我的就一直会显示有几条没有刷新 没法统计有没有新邮件了感觉
<cfy> ofan: 我觉得总有更专业的。
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<edison0354> ofan: 看那个图片没？是这个东西不？
<ofan> edison0354: 我说的是win下的
<ofan> edison0354: 你这是fx4?
<JuncoJet> 头像怎么说 ?avatar? head picture? 还是只要head即可？
<edison0354> ofan: 晕，FF4那个完全是expose+spaces……和MAC窗口管理一模一样……
<edison0354> ofan: 必然不是
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: avatar
<edison0354> ofan: safari
<ofan> edison0354: 那就不是了..  fx4的比这个帅多了
<JuncoJet> alvin_rxg: 这样啊
<edison0354> ofan: 我看到官方的那个视频了
<ofan> mac的字体看着就眼晕
<cfy> 我觉得还是玩软件好
<edison0354> ofan: 只能说创意是借鉴的MAC的窗口管理器
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: avatar => 你在网络上的形象，不是国内说的头像……
<ofan> edison0354: 有么  不知道
<edison0354> ofan: 现在MAC的窗口管理也要换新了……
<edison0354> ofan: 一模一样的，几个spaces，还有能在spaces之间拖拽tab，还能显示缩略图
<ofan> edison0354: 跟你这图一点都不像
<edison0354> ofan: 必然的……
<edison0354> ofan: 官方演示视频用的是MAC……
<edison0354> ofan: 我就晕……
<messi> maonx: 没问题的，这是fetchmail的信息，我刚看了一下log，n多。你设置成daemon形式收信，然后设置成没有log或有logfile的，.fetchmailrc
<ofan> edison0354: 哦 貌似跟我看的不一样
<maonx> messi: 那我试下看
<edison0354> ofan: 我说是在MAC下用的ff
<ofan> edison0354: 哦
<edison0354> 当我要用google的图片搜索队时候，她就华丽丽的挂了……
<edison0354> ofan: http://mactips.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/mt-spaces-expose-011.jpg
<ofan> edison0354: http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/tabcandy/
<edison0354> ofan: 我相信一chromium的开发速度，迟早会跟进FF的那个功能的lol
<sory> 搞定了那个blackllist.conf,但是modprobe tap 时候提示  FATAL: Module tap not found.
<sory> 请问怎么解决
<sory> 网上找不到
<JuncoJet> chromium强大咯
<Gann> JuncoJet: chromium比chrome差不多吧
<JuncoJet> 现在的Google势不可挡，国内再过不久就会抵制Google的产品了
<kwater> FF是有插件实现mac expose特效的 ,比如3D墙 ?
<MeaCulpa1> 我只要vimperator
<JuncoJet> 不一样chromium是开源产品，Chrome是Google官方的Win平台浏览器
<MeaCulpa1> 哪天出了个好的vimperator,我立马叛逃到chromium
 * JuncoJet 现在的Google势不可挡，国内再过不久就会抵制Google的产品了
<kwater> mac下的google 浏览器，也叫 Google Chrome
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 我现在叫Cloud Consultant了...
<JuncoJet> 当Google的产品影响到国内的软件页发展的时候
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: vimium
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 那个不行，不够彻底
<Gann> JuncoJet: chrome也有linux版本
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 我也觉得不给力... 真对不起这么好的名字
<JuncoJet> Chrome 只有官方的产品才能用那个名字，如果是移植 或者其他的 都只能用chromium
<kwater> JuncoJet: 是的，官方下载
<JuncoJet> ChromePlus 其实也只能叫ChromiumPlus（Chrome好听）
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: HBA卡是不是现在都有PC板子上的模块了，我看到客户给我一个hardware matrix, 里面说HP的PC Server都可以4x2口HBA
<JuncoJet> Android手机上的浏览器已经 Chrome了，手机取代计算机已经成为可能
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 我现在被一房间贵公司的包围，方案是贵公司的出，设备被我公司的sales搞定了... 那帮家伙天天在叫XP26000.....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 你自己一个练忽悠，我看小说玩三国杀去...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<edison0354> 刚刚看某人校内分享的日志，北京捐献精子补贴3K大洋……
<Use-Firefox> 三国杀。。。
<Gann> 如果google doc不被封掉，那么chrome就可以办公了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez .... 别忘了35w, 考虑一下
<MeaCulpa1> roylez 最好直接来做我领导吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ....
<edison0354> Gann: 改hosts，然后加HTTPS就可以用了
<adam8157> 神马35w...
<JuncoJet> 三国杀。。。用卡西欧计算器玩三国杀。神一样的高中生http://www.vbgood.com/thread-98317-1-1.html
 * JuncoJet I'm BOT BOT BOT
<MeaCulpa1> 我们小时候抽耳光就能玩大富翁了，不稀奇
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: bot好
<ofan> http://azarask.in/projects/algorithm-ink/#e0274a5c
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 据我调查，15.0.0.0 和16.0.0.0是我公司资产
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 不过可能都比不上加州大学伯克利分校一个实验室多
<alvin_rxg> JuncoJet: 就一矩阵运算……
 * maonx 好多配置文件都参照主席~~
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你竟然看懂了……
<lenovo> 大家好
<pocoyo> lenovo: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 看到文章里说“破解”，饶有兴趣的看下去，结果是矩阵运算……
<edison0354> ofan: 那是啥东西？
<lenovo> pocoyo, 刚装上系统
<pocoyo> lenovo: 善！
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 额，反正那几张手写的原理没看
<ilazy> pocoyo: 你随时准备起桌面培训的地址么？
<pocoyo> ilazy: 咋？你敢反对！？
<ilazy> pocoyo: 我没说赞成
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 矩阵＋随机数，自个儿规定哪个数代表什么，然后一个列表表示数值多少的时候出什么招放什么屁
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ……
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 计算器还能出随机数？
<MeaCulpa1> 上个月去考了个啥在职硕士，矩阵全部忘记了...
<pocoyo> ilazy: 你有意见的话 可以去找irc的老大 happyaron 投诉。
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: casio 能的
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 噢
<messi> alvin_rxg: 杀伤力怎么体现呢？
<ilazy> pocoyo: orz。我因为好奇点了好几回。
<alvin_rxg> messi: 看他的算法了，如果你知道 dnd 的话，那就不难理解了
 * MeaCulpa1 以前玩桌面RPG就是用计算器掷筛子的
<MeaCulpa1> 不过我还是喜欢自制的火柴棒筛子
<NWMonster> 好蛋疼。。不如上课的时候下象棋有意思。。。
<MeaCulpa1> alvin_rxg: 现在有人用4个iphone连1个ipad玩
<messi> alvin_rxg: dnd是啥？中文
<MeaCulpa1> 巨牛！
<MeaCulpa1> messi: 大娘水饺，Da Niang Dumplings
<alvin_rxg> messi: 龙与地下城
<MeaCulpa1> Dungeon and Dragons, 最无聊的一种桌面RPG
<messi> NWMonster: 上课时画好格子，跟同桌玩五子棋
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 还是大富翁好玩
<MeaCulpa1> 数字和规则很清晰，所以需要水平极其高的DM
<alvin_rxg> messi: Dungeons & Dragons
<MeaCulpa1> 否则就是踢门团了
<messi> 老师来了把作业本翻个边
<MeaCulpa1> 还是World of Darkness系列好玩
<ofan> 这不算新鲜事吧
 * MaskRay 弹笔...
<edison0354> 我们高中有人在本子上画格子玩五子棋
<ofan> 以前用学习机gbasic编程的很多
<Gann> 有个可以用鼠标抓图的命令是什么？
<Gann> export ?
<messi> alvin_rxg: 没玩过
<alvin_rxg> messi: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E9%BE%99%E4%B8%8E%E5%9C%B0%E4%B8%8B%E5%9F%8E#.E9.BE.99.E4.B8.8E.E5.9C.B0.E4.B8.8B.E5.9F.8E.E7.B3.BB.E5.88.97.E6.B8.B8.E6.88.8F.E5.B9.B4.E8.A1.A8
<adam8157> Gann: scrot -s
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: dnd基本第一代桌游阿
<ofan> 汗～
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: yo, 不过我都玩游戏的……
<ofan> 很没耐心玩这种棋牌游戏
<Gann> adam8157: 还有另外一个
<pocoyo> ilazy: 就是为你准备的 哈哈哈哈
<ilazy> pocoyo: 那倒不用啊。我是arch用户。XD
<pocoyo> ilazy: 你好 XD ，那你甭点。
<ofan> http://blog.csdn.net/redraiment  csdn专家～～
<ilazy> pocoyo: 呃。估计我不会了。我认得到那个地址了。2开头的五位
<pocoyo> ilazy: 好 你行。我都没记住
<ilazy> pocoyo: 不会记住全部。。。前面有一个数字是9开头的三位数。。。orz
<Use-Firefox> set sort=threads            # 新的在最上面，按thread归档
<Use-Firefox> set sort_aux=reverse-date
<Use-Firefox> 终于知道mutt的问题了。
<Use-Firefox> 上面是排序的配置。
 * maonx 在Mutt里面收取Gmail的信都用的是Pop3么？
<adam8157> maonx: 我imap
<adam8157> Use-Firefox: mutt怎么了?
<edison0354> 谁献过血？？？？？
<maonx> adam8157: 这个设置麻烦么，我看网上用Fetchmail下载的时候好像都用的是Pop3
<pocoyo> xmpp 能不能架设本地服务器？
<pocoyo> 请问
<ofan> pocoyo: 啥意思
<adam8157> maonx: 我都没用fetchmail什么的 就一个mutt
<maonx> adam8157: 哦，那你是直接查看的，没有下载到本地的吧？
<pocoyo> ofan: irc可以架设本地服务器。 xmpp能不能。 比如像gtalk的。
<adam8157> maonx: 是挺麻烦, 但是弄好之后很舒服, 尤其当你有大量信件时
<ofan> pocoyo: 可以吧  xmpp只是个协议
<Use-Firefox> adam8157: 提醒延迟邮件的问题。把草稿箱设了给别的目录，就行了。
<maonx> adam8157: 应该没有下载邮件的吧你？？？
<lubcat> 水牛今晚挺忙的
<adam8157> maonx: 本地有缓存
<lenovo> MeaCulpa1,  谁能推荐一本编程的书呀？
<maonx> adam8157: 哦。。。你保存缓存？
<oneju> 金山毒霸免费了
<adam8157> maonx: en
 * Use-Firefox Mutt+Getmail+Msmtp
<lenovo> 谁能推荐一本编程的书呀？
<maonx> messi: 你怎么设置收到新的信的提醒方式，我网上查了还是没找到
 * JuncoJet gtalk 好不好玩啊？
<JuncoJet> 我手机上自带gtalk，一直没用过
<adam8157> maonx: 新邮件提醒? mutt的?
<maonx> JuncoJet: 这有什么好不好玩的，聊天工具什么的呀
<maonx> adam8157: 嗯 我是下载邮件的
<xxxx> oneju: wps 有 linux 版本了?
<maonx> adam8157: 刚配置好，还是完善中
<lainme> xxxx: 目前还没有
<JuncoJet> maonx: 主要我不知道有没有什么多方视频，语音等
<heiher> 谁知道如何修改 /proc/<pid> 目录的权限？
<maonx> adam8157: 上次应该是和你一样的 Imap 直接连网络的，今天把它换成了 Fetchmail+mutt+msmtp
<JuncoJet> 如果有的话 大家一起可以多方聊天
<lainme> JuncoJet: 语音和视频有的
<maonx> JuncoJet: 没有视频，语音有，但不知道有没有多方的
<adam8157> maonx: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/mutt-filter-notify/
<messi> maonx: 我用crontab+notify-sender的，反正本地信件也丢不了。我很懒，想看信的时候才看信
<maonx> messi: 哦~~ 我现在是不知道怎么判断有新信，我在配置文件 里面有写logfile，但找不到
<maonx> adam8157: 我看看去
<messi> maonx: 好像procmail可以使用script的啊，你配置procmail吧
<heiher> 谁知道如何修改 /proc/<pid> 目录的权限？
<maonx> messi: 那我再找找资料 ：）
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪哥
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 怎么刹包包30次
<maonx> adam8157: 也是Awesome？
<zmcbb30> ........
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 怎么插包包30次
<adam8157> maonx: 恩
<maonx> adam8157: ：）
<zmcbb30> nihui: 泥灰妹
<gebjgd> zmcbb30你的名字就是这个意思
<heiher> 没有人知道我的问题怎么解？
<UU123> ....
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<ofan> “色鬼哥”
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 暖坏
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<lubcat> ....这都个一。。窝
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 晚上好
<edison0354> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20101111/153773.html
 * xxc hi
<gsau> 123
<gsau> gsau@ns:~$ rm ./.ssh/know_hosts
<gsau> rm: 无法删除"./.ssh/know_hosts": 没有那个文件或目录
<gsau> gsau@ns:~$ killall ssh
<gsau> ssh(8647): 不允许的操作
<gsau> ssh：没有发现操作
<xxxx> ssh -o TCPKeepAlive=yes 好像没起作用
<comos> fvwm 中 exec sh -c '$HOME/bin/co.sh' 执行不了是怎么回事？
<ilazy> ‘foo’ 我倒。
<comos> 在bash 下 co.sh 能执行
<Use-Firefox> comos: 用双引号。
<CrazyPandar> 我的PPstream今天突然看不了了
<CrazyPandar> 你们的还能看吗?
<Use-Firefox> comos: 还有，别用sh,用bash
<zdc> 朋友们我发现一个好的pdf阅读器，zathura,安装完就可以正常使用，没有汉化的问题，也不像xpdf标签不能显示中文呢
<Use-Firefox> comos: sh -c xxx => bash xxx
<ofan> zdc: 字体帅么
<Use-Firefox> comos: 不用-c
<crose> zdc: 很小巧
<pocoyo> lubcat: 你咋知道？
<lubcat> 啥？
<lubcat> pocoyo: 哪个？
<pocoyo> lubcat: 你上一句。
<lubcat> pocoyo: 啥？
<pocoyo> lubcat: 上上上上句。
<comos> Use-Firefox:
<heiher> 谁知道如何修改 /proc/<pid> 目录的权限吗？
<comos> Use-Firefox: 还是不行 脚本如http://code.bulix.org/gwj5om-78742
<lubcat> pocoyo: lubcat>	....这都个一。。窝
<lubcat> 我没说一窝什么啊。
<pocoyo> lubcat: 晚上忙。
<lubcat> pocoyo: 哪天晚上不忙啊？
<lubcat> XD
<pocoyo> 。。。。。
<pocoyo> 人不少 说话的不多。
<lubcat> 牌位。供着吧
<comos> Use-Firefox: 还是不行, 帮忙测试一下， 脚本如http://code.bulix.org/gwj5om-78742
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥 , 最近忙啥
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 忽悠教授。忽悠助教。忽悠学校
<zmcbb30> .....
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 厉害啊
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你是我最崇拜的鬼了
<Wm> lubcat: ...
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: zmcbb30, 怎么插包包30？
<zmcbb30> ......
<lubcat> ？？
<kwater> 咱们蚕宝宝30
<gebjgd> kwater: 咱们操宝宝30？
 * zmcbb30 不说了 , 洗白白先
 * Gun^Rose 被噩梦惊醒了，发现还是陷在ubuntu-cn的暗黑世界，又晕过去了...
 * kwater 自摸搓板板30
<gebjgd> kwater: 有才
 * Gun^Rose ubuntu-cn没有阳光，没有音乐，充斥着僵尸和bot...
<gebjgd> 自摸吃波波30
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 僵尸还是bot?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 自摸吃波波30 <-------对么？
<l3on> Hi alll... Who is the ubuntu.org.cn admin ?
<l3on> (website admin)
<jackey> 请教笔记本内置话筒在ubuntu下无法使用
<Gun^Rose> 内置话筒？mic?
<gebjgd> jackey: 2个都能用的路过
<jackey> gebjgd:你的默认就能用的吗，有没有调节什么，我是9.04
<kwater> jackey:笔记本型号/主型号+ubuntu+mic
<kwater> 或者codec id +ubuntu +mic
<gebjgd> jackey: arch 32和64位都能用
<Gun^Rose> 默认是关闭的，右键点击喇叭图标，高级属性里找找看，是不是静音啦？
<kwater> even codec id+alsa + embed mic
<kwater> google关键字
<jackey> kwater:alsa VD 660
<kwater> realtek alc660
<kwater> 内置mic仿佛是连接到了camera那块
<jackey> kwater:是的，alc-vd 660
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 隔壁家更多? mygod!你整天都想啥啊？！
<gebjgd> Guest71630: ？？？
<jackey> kwater:本本是asus x50N的。
<pocoyo> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 147531177 这是啥？
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 可怜的孩子，硬盘出问题了
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 硬盘 前些时候出过这情况 声音吱吱的响。 后来感觉好了 今天又出现了。究竟是怎么回事儿 怎么修复？
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: end_request: I/O error  journal commit I/O error EXT4-fs errorext4_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal
<kwater> pocoyo: see SMART table
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: kwater 然后 分区变成只读的啊。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 买新硬盘吧
<kwater> jackey: ALC660-VD   mic ubuntu 关键字google吧
<bitsMix> pocoyo, 你硬盘怎么了？
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 这个，偶不是专家，ext4可以用fsck.ext4,你需要google一下具体用法
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 靠啊。。。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 不给靠阿
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 靠他也没用，你描述的情况的确是坏掉的前兆
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81316 kwater gebjgd
<jackey> 开机出现SRST错误，半天才出现滚动条，我知道是光驱坏的原因，如何去掉启动时光驱检测啊。
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 硬盘玩了几年了？
<kwater> pocoyo:声音异常后就可以考虑用厂家软件做检测了， RMA以软件报告依据也可以。
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 本子啊。。。 08年的
<jackey> kwater:谢谢。
<bitsMix> 我本子07年的，现在硬盘还好
<kwater> jackey: BIOS setup , dvd/cdrom port :none
<cfy> 谁有ee号码？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: hi
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
 * pityonline http://pityonline.info/mj.html 请问，有人能看到这网页上的字吗？
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 告诉你不要老是下A片，不听的后果很严重，下次连DD一起完蛋
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 这不是没错误么
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我刷成openwrt了，可以无线灯也有问题。不亮。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 那有没有找到无线接口
<AnThOnYhO> ifconfig
<jackey> kwater:我现在调成none了，还是这样的。还有没有其他办法
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 这两天没下过。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 除了灯不亮，其他应该都是好的。
<bitsMix> pityonline, 可以 麻将～
<AnThOnYhO> 那是驱动程序有问题
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 这两年都没下过了 不怎么看电影。
<AnThOnYhO> 或者说是gpio驱动有问题
<AnThOnYhO> 你去报bug吧
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 哦，错怪你了
<bitsMix> pityonline, UTF-8字符么？！
<pityonline> bitsMix: 谢谢哦
<kilior> gpio~~
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 推荐几个不错的双线托管
<pityonline> bitsMix: 麻将字体
<kwater> kwater:拆掉…通常一颗螺丝， 买买看第二硬盘匣，如果有的话。
<bitsMix> pityonline, font-face?
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 国内的吗？
<pityonline> bitsMix: 我主要想知道没安装这种字体的人那里显示什么
<bitsMix> pityonline, 🀀
<pityonline> bitsMix: font-face 我还是指定的雅黑
<pityonline> bitsMix: 🀅
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 看来openwrt比较好刷，在dd-wrt和官方的版本里死活刷不进去。。
<bitsMix> pityonline, 你这明显是字符集里面有吧。。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: openwrt的一刷就成
<pocoyo> AnThOnYhO: 大牛是在跟我说吗 ？
<pityonline> irc 里可以打麻将了
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 对
<bitsMix> pityonline, 我电脑里就没雅黑。。现在用的苹果的字体
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 你找那些bgp idc就行了。
<pityonline> bitsMix: windows 中有 utf8 字符集吗？
<bitsMix> pityonline, 网页编码指定好了就ok吧？具体我也不知道
<lazysnake> blueghost: howdy
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying:我只认识35互联
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, bgp是什么
 * bitsMix 问一下，有人知道绿盟嘛？
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: kwater gebjgd 最近感觉是 firefox开 的时候一长 感觉硬盘就会出这事儿。
<pityonline> bitsMix: 哦
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 双线还是CDN好
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 一种路由协议，这种一般只有有实力的idc 有。
<AnThOnYhO> cdn贵吧
<Warm_HUG> 一口气装了200+win字体，那破pdf还是不能看，我晕哦
<AnThOnYhO> 不过cdn的效果当然好了。
<bitsMix> Warm_HUG, acrobat reader 才是王道
<pocoyo> 还是ext4不靠谱 以前reiszfs?? 就啥问题都木有。
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO, 你说CDN?
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 哦，不是很了解
<kwater> pocoyo:我遇到特别区域有逻辑坏道 /弱道 ， 如果你懒得返修，可以试试看MHDD @dos.img .
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 恭喜你，所以我1周给硬盘数据做一次备份
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 你装的那个linux版本？
<kwater> pocoyo:事先备份。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 有血的教训了
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 恩CDN效果是会好点，不过价格估计也是天价。
<pocoyo> kwater: 这么深奥。。 不懂。
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: debian squeenze.
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 你贴的数据似乎显示硬盘正常啊
<Warm_HUG> bitsMix: 说的就是adobe的东西，adobe reader
<pocoyo> kwater: 没啥特别重要的 备不备都无所谓。
<bitsMix> Warm_HUG, 那你的pdf怎么不正常了？
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 但愿正常。才用了两年。。
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 还是用fsck.ext4检查一下吧
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: livecd 检测？
<pocoyo> 成 一会断网我就试试。
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 最好是livecd
<pocoyo> [    5.964837] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
<pocoyo> [    5.964847] PM: Resume from partition 8:5
<pocoyo> [    5.964852] PM: Checking hibernation image.
<pocoyo> [    5.970592] PM: Error -22 checking image file
<pocoyo>  
<pocoyo> 这个能说明啥情况？
<pocoyo> 加个 noresume?
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 你看一 下分区表
<Warm_HUG> bitsMix: 中文不显示，现在装了n多wen字体，人家才告诉我去下载asianfontpack，不然都不显示这提示的
<AnThOnYhO> 第一分区有多大
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 文件系统出错了，说明你要丢文件了
<chawxj> dear
<bitsMix> Warm_HUG, 。。。。你方便截图什么的么？
<chawxj> dear all, I have a question about ircii
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 什么问题？
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 你们别吓俺。俺是小白
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 。。一言难尽。
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 那俺就是大白！
<chawxj> Whether the terminator can support chinese in ircii?
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 现在不是聊天的时候
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 稍等，正在重启
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 数据丢失了？
<Gun^Rose> chawxj: urxvt
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 没丢。 硬盘老吱吱的响 揪心。
<ofan> chawxj: 支持utf8的都可以支持中文
 * pocoyo 各位88 下网 检测ext4去。
<Gun^Rose> chawxj: gnome-term 也应可以
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://pastebin.ca/1989135
<chawxj> now, i use the ircii
<AnThOnYhO> fdisk -l
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 没装fdisk
<iIE> gebjgd: 你xterm可以输入中文是如何启动xterm的
<AnThOnYhO> fdisk -L
<AnThOnYhO> /dev/mtdblock0是装bootloader
<iIE> 谁也用xterm?
<gebjgd> iIE: 如何启动？
<chawxj> xterm?
<sory> 请问我在 用 vnc进入kvm时,出现这个问题 -----inet_listen_opts: bind(ipv4,219.222.175.42,5902): Cannot assign requested address     -----请问是怎么回事?
<ipodtun> 有没有好的信息收集的云端服务，推荐下，google的记事本简单了点
<gebjgd> iIE: gmrun
<iIE> gebjgd: 你从tty1里面DISPLAY=:0 xterm然后再输入中文试试
<gebjgd> iIE: 你的意思是让我重新进x？
<chawxj> ok, thank all
<iIE> gebjgd: C+A+F1
<iIE> gebjgd: 只是切换过去一下
<gebjgd> iIE: 输入法无法启动
<iIE> gebjgd: 不需要重启X
<gebjgd> iIE: 输入法无法启动
<iIE> gebjgd: 不知道为什么
<iIE> gebjgd: 我刚才再一个有DE的电脑上面测试过，也是这样
<iIE> gebjgd: 再DE启动正常，tty启动就不行了
<gebjgd> iIE: 我没de
<iIE> gebjgd: env了下，可能和DBUS有关
<iIE> gebjgd: 就是启动的环境参数
<gebjgd> iIE: .xinitrc
<gebjgd> iIE: 里面设置
<iIE> gebjgd: 我一直是从tty1里面启动所有程序的
<gebjgd> iIE: 您专业
<BaByChU_> - -
<ofan> 。。。
<BaByChU_> 难道我没退出
<ofan> 木有～
<iIE> gebjgd: 包括X,openbox,fcitx
<BaByChU_> `a
<BaByChU_> ~a
<BaByChU_> \a
<ofan> iIE: 那你每次开机不得忙好一阵子
<BaByChU_> 'a
<gebjgd> iIE: 蛋疼的表征
<iIE> ofan: 一共没几个
<pityonline> ？
<RuoJiYa> 欧也~
<pityonline> 这是干啥呢？
<RuoJiYa> 被ban了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 机器人怎么不管用了？
<ofan> 他这前面的nick在我这还是渐变色的～～
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不知道啊，没看到呢。
<ofan> 貌似是非正常消息..
<happyaron> ^k^: 为啥notice没有被禁止啊。
<happyaron> ^k^: 没有超时呢。
<pityonline> 哦哦哦
<RuoJiYa> 机器人已经把它给ban了-。-、
<happyaron> RuoJiYa: 不是机器人ban的，是我ban的。
<RuoJiYa> -。-、
<gebjgd> happyaron: 机器人好
<RuoJiYa> 不过那个  不是消息？
<MaskRay2> 那是什么类型的消息？
<RuoJiYa> 格式好像和别人的不一样
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<chawxj> 你好
<chawxj> 我好像
<RuoJiYa> 好像啥？……
<lucky_su> 有人用qq邮箱的imap没有？
<girlcar> 中国话？
<ofan> no QQ
<girlcar> 支持国语？
<RuoJiYa> plz speak Chinglish
<girlcar> 这里有牛逼的吗？
<zhaoxuhua> 终于进来呀
<lucky_su> ofan, qq的东西就是不给力啊。。。才6000多封信，imap就总没反应了。
 * RuoJiYa I'm BOT BOT BOT
<girlcar> 说中国话了，哈哈。
<girlcar> 还分什么ubuntu-cn,ubuntu-tw,ubuntu-en
<happyaron> RuoJiYa: 你想kick kick kick？
<girlcar>  靠。
<girlcar> kick me
<ofan> happyaron: 满足他
<girlcar> ok
<CrazyPandar> #ubuntu-beijin
<RuoJiYa> tw hk都没什么人的
<RuoJiYa> en？ 有这个频道？
<girlcar> 人去哪了？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 小悲剧。。。。竟然下错包了。。。
<jackey> 请教启动显示ata5:SRST failed errno=-16,半天才出现滚动条
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 重新下
<cfy> 重新下载。。。
<kwater> 技术文档里繁体中文质量不错的。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 嗯
<happyaron> 。。。
<girlcar> 今天网真慢，下eclipse CDT，一半都没到。
<cfy> 内核模块弄不上去才发现。。。。
<cfy> 一般也没事XD
<cfy> 睡觉。明天，考好试，继续搞
<cfy> AnThOnYhO:  我用sysupgrade刷的固件
<lucky_su> jackey, 你是什么电脑？台式机？笔记本？
<AnThOnYhO> 这个是什么东西
<ofan> Motorola o(0.0)===o )>.<) Microsoft
<girlcar> 大家在这里都干嘛？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 貌似升级用的，不过是个shell脚本
<AnThOnYhO> 哦
<jackey> lucky_su:笔记本电脑asus x50N的，装的ubuntu 9.04
<ofan> girlcar: 学习
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 貌似得先刷dd-wrt的ww版本，再用ssh进去，用mtd刷成openwrt的就好了。
<lucky_su> girlcar, 聊天灌水
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 直接貌似不行。到时你试试，
<AnThOnYhO> 恩mtd本来就可以刷东西，不过刷错了就麻烦
<jackey> lucky_su:笔记本电脑asus x50n的，装的ubuntu 9.04
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不过后来，openwrt改了device的名字，mtd用不了，我就用sysupgrade刷了
<lucky_su> jackey, 呃。。。我想想
<girlcar> 还是#ubuntu房间人多啊。
<iIE> gebjgd: 你的.xinitrc有什么内容？
<sory> 就差一步了~~~~大家有没有碰到  用 vnc 启动虚拟机成功  但是无法用远程桌面查看器链接的~~~
<zhaoxuhua> 检测温度的软件有什么
<gebjgd> iIE: 不是给你发了一次了恶魔
<gebjgd> iIE: 不是给你发了一次了么
<sory> 有的帮一下
<sory> 我就差这最后一步了~~~
<jackey> lucky_su:谢谢。
<gebjgd> iIE: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8
<gebjgd> export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<gebjgd> export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<gebjgd> export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<RuoJiYa> IRC能代理吗？
<iIE> gebjgd: only these?
<jackey> zhaoxuhua:检测什么温度
<gebjgd> iIE: xset s off -dpms &
<gebjgd> xscreensaver -no-splash &
<gebjgd> iIE: exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch openbox-session
<gebjgd> iIE: 就这些
 * RuoJiYa somebody can tell me
<iIE> ck-launch-session什么
<ofan> 刷屏
<gebjgd> iIE: 自己看arch wiki
<jackey> zhaoxuhua:硬盘我用hddtemp,全面的就用sensors
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: ee的也是灯不亮么？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 这个好像是
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦。看来有bug,dd-wrt的没这个问题。
<AnThOnYhO> 是驱动的问题
<zhaoxuhua> OK
<AnThOnYhO> 灯好像是通过gpio控制的。
<jackey> zhaoxuhua:sensors安装sudo apt-get install lm_sensors
<cfy> 我看到有自定义灯的功能，不过不知道怎么用
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 忘了，你是要用dd-wrt的是吧？
<AnThOnYhO> 你可以把源代码下下来比较下
<jackey> zhaoxuhua:汗，忘了问你什么系统
<AnThOnYhO> 看是哪里出了问题
<RuoJiYa> 世界: IRC能代理吗？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 嗯。
<ofan> RuoJiYa: 有
<cfy> 睡觉去
<ofan> RuoJiYa: 能代理
<RuoJiYa> 怎么设置的？
<ofan> RuoJiYa: 一般客户端有设置
<ofan> 客户端的问题
<cfy> mirrors.163.com还没好。。。
<zhaoxuhua> 10.10
<ofan> 163废了
<RuoJiYa> Sock4、5？
<ofan> 早就预想到了
<cfy> ofan: 停了下
<lucky_su> jackey, ...没什么结果。。。
<Jagdwurst> sory: 检查下端口
<jackey> zhaoxuhua:sudo apt-get install lm-sensors hddtemp
<zhaoxuhua> 好像有个sensors applet
<sory> 端口没改~~~ 默认的3389
<iIE> gebjgd: 哦，对我没用
<Jagdwurst> sory: 确定?
<jackey> lucky_su:谢谢，我也没找到是什么原因。
<sory> 嗯,不过用  netstat 检测时没有显示~~
<Jagdwurst> sory: 那 nmap 看下
<sory> 不知道有没有开
<Jagdwurst> sory: 我用的都是5901的
<jackey> zhaoxuhua:我说的是命令行的，那个是它的前端窗口版吧。
<sory> Jagdwurst: 好的,我试试
<sory> 谢谢
<fighterlyt> 看亚运了吗？
<ofan> no
<fighterlyt> 太搞笑了
<fighterlyt> 居然请了一位电影明星来独唱！
<lucky_su> 没兴趣
<zhaoxuhua> 嗯
<zhaoxuhua> 装好了，放面板上了
<fighterlyt> 商业运作，把全中国人当傻子！
<jackey> zhaoxuhua:恩。
<zhaoxuhua> 啥明星，我没看
<fighterlyt> 国际章
<lucky_su> 对任何运动会都没兴趣，just let them have their fun.
<fighterlyt> 我准备去起诉CCTV-5
<fighterlyt> 取消了亚运期间的NBA转播
<jackey> pdbedit 和smbpasswd都可以添加samba用户等操作，是不是哪个都可以用的，没什么区别吧。
<lucky_su> fighterlyt, 很久没看过电视了。
<fighterlyt> 只看天下足球，NBA和天天向上
 * kwater 不小心和一50大妈视频中···我崩溃了···
<cfy> @_@
<ofan> kwater: 恭喜！
<gebjgd> kwater: skype?
<gebjgd> kwater: 还是chatrottes?
 * maonx 用Mutt+procmail+fetchmail 的怎么判断新邮件？？
<kwater> gebjgd: 你也要chatroulette?
<iIE> gebjgd: 果然是dbus-launch
<gebjgd> iIE: ???
<gebjgd> kwater: 玩过
<gebjgd> kwater: 摄像头蒙上，就看别人
<gebjgd> kwater: XD
<kwater> gebjgd:XD
<iIE> gebjgd: tty1启动的程序没有dbus和fcitx进行通信
<happyaron> openfetion进debian和ubuntu官方仓库了。
<Jagdwurst> maonx: 写个脚本，定时 fetchmail -c
<iIE> gebjgd: 你gmrun之后的东西是否是xinit的fork出来的
<maonx> Jagdwurst: 我这里 Fetchmail -c 的时候老有显示 好多 not Flushed的
<Jagdwurst> maonx: 要不服务器上设己读，要不就收下来
<maonx> Jagdwurst: 嗯，我写一个试试看了 谢了
<iIE> gebjgd: 我重启再看看pstree
<maonx> Jagdwurst: 我在Gmail上面刚才设了 下载后副本成已读 但好像还是未读状态 我在Mutt里面看了以后。。
<heiher> 卖免费SSH代理啦，流量不限，速度不限。
<Jagdwurst> maonx: pop or imap?
<maonx> Jagdwurst: pop
<Jagdwurst> maonx: 那么 gmail 上设己读没山
<ofan> 免费还叫卖。。。
<Jagdwurst> maonx: 没用
<maonx> Jagdwurst: 哦 本来它Pop下载上有这个选项唉。。。
<RuoJiYa> :-)
<pityonline> 今天都会发notice了……
<RuoJiYa> -。-、
<RuoJiYa> 刚学会了
<happyaron> RuoJiYa: ...
<happyaron> 乱发notice的一律踢掉，哈哈哈
<Jagdwurst> 让我想起以前玩 mud 的时候，"谣言: RuoJiYa 被XXX吃掉了" 就是这颜色 xD
<RuoJiYa> 豆瓣电台的FlashPlayer 为什么怪怪的？
<RuoJiYa> 好像没有css就是一堆乱的图片
<RuoJiYa> http://douban.fm/swf/50899/radioplayer.swf
<gebjgd> happyaron: notice有啥用？
<RuoJiYa> 求前辈指点，如何移植到QQ空间去  css也要移植？这个好像做不到
<gebjgd> happyaron: 能让所有人都看到？ 类似于全频道大声喊话？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 村里大喇叭广播
<RuoJiYa> notice的说明上 只教了对用户，没说可以对频道
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，有的客户端还会响。
 * RuoJiYa 刚才自己研究出来咯，哈哈哈~ 我真他妈是咯天才
<ofan> RuoJiYa: share
<ofan> RuoJiYa: share it
<gebjgd> happyaron: 这么流氓？
<iIE> gebjgd: 我不清楚exec的语法，如果执行的东西有argument又要执行2个程序怎么办？
<pityonline> 就这个吧？ /notice xxx
<gebjgd> iIE: 你是用openbox的么
<iIE> gebjgd: 我要清楚exec的语法
<gebjgd> iIE: wm会做后面的事情
<gebjgd> iIE: 看arch wiki
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<happyaron> 谁再notice，我看见一个踢一个，哈哈。到别的频道玩这个去。
<pityonline> happyaron: 我用的那个提示脚本在有notice的时候也有声音提示
<RuoJiYa> IRC里好多命令都是一样的 action 就是/me
<iIE> gebjgd: 关于exec的语法好像没
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯，反正很讨厌。
<gebjgd> iIE: 你要干吗？
<gebjgd> iIE: 说出你的意图
<RuoJiYa> 　/query 和/msg 也一样
<kwater> The original and authoritative RFC for IRC, updated by RFC 2810, 2811, 2812 and 2813. Written in 1993
<RuoJiYa> IRC协议创造出来的时候 那时候大家都用NetCat登陆咯？
<RuoJiYa> 这个协议很简单 但是同时也浪费了不少字节
<pityonline> RuoJiYa: 提示级别可以改的
<jediwjr> :-*论坛的右上脚为什么不能搜索了啊？ 只能在谷歌上site：
<pityonline> RuoJiYa: irssi的提示级别可以改，其它客户端不清楚
<blueghost> gebjgd 走了???
<knownbad> 他换体位去了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) ??????
<knownbad> 跟老婆快乐去了。
<jediwjr> 此页面重定向不正确  Firefox 检测到该服务器正在将此地址的请求循环重定向。   这个有办法解吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 鸡爪骨头汤，耶
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: `du /var/cache/pacman -h` ?
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 这么快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 3.0G	/var/cache/pacman/pkg
<gebjgd> 3.0G	/var/cache/pacman
<gebjgd> blueghost: 高压锅
<alvin_rxg> 2,2 ..  pacman -Sc ..
<alvin_rxg> i need firefox 4...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pacman -Sc 之后  1,4G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在老本子上
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 948M	
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我在想有没有类似 archlinux 的包管理方式又是从基础系统开始的，然后软件包都相对比 archlinux 稳定的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian
<alvin_rxg> 太古老了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你觉得不稳定？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么觉得好稳定阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 主要是因为太新，偶尔几个包会出错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还真没怎么遇到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用debian testing
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥 , 这么晚了你还在啊
<gebjgd> zmcbb30:  鸡爪骨头汤，耶
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 药材汤的说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian testing据说还不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是也不算很新
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 记得intel的驱动才是2.9
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch是2.12
<knownbad> 什么时候叫你老婆高压锅的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用了很久了
<knownbad> 呵呵
<knownbad> 我喜欢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没你的份
 * gebjgd pps & 吃饭
<blueghost> 我要去拖地了
<knownbad> 放心，我喜欢我老婆。
<hceasy> 都睡了?
<hclynn> ?
<pocoyo> ???
<hceasy> ???
<lazysnake> 乱码
<lazysnake> blueghost: 在编程？
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 刚拖完地
<knownbad> 有人用ghost复制linux吗？
<knownbad> 你是女的吗？
<lazysnake> knownbad: 你可以试试。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 谁
<lazysnake> 她当然是女的啊
<knownbad> 废话，就是有问题。
<blueghost> 谁是女的
<blueghost> 这里有女的 ????
<lazysnake> :-D
<knownbad> 得要raid1但ghost不认识md。
<knownbad> 有个拖地的女的。
<blueghost> 哦
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我倒。你怎么不用点别的字体啊
<kwater> try win7_x86_pe
<blueghost> lazysnake:)
<kwater> ghost32.exe
<lazysnake> blueghost: 画里面的。还是那个颜色，清爽嘛，但是又不怎么够
<knownbad> 用fakeraid但unique id又得手动改。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 那是另一个 卖机塔的
<kwater> knownbad:  是纯粹基于linux的逻辑raid ?
<knownbad> kwater: 我是用winpe去ghost。
<lazysnake> 机塔？还是塔机哦？
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 塔机
<lazysnake> 想不明白为什么要用ghost
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 可能他是网吧的
<knownbad> kwater: ghost不认识md+lvm
<knownbad> 好似只支持ext3.
<kwater> LVM group....Mount under windows   , 正在google
<lazysnake> 据本人所知，不支持xfs.
<knownbad> 不需要windows，但公司只用ghost.
<kwater> knownbad: 因为看到raid 第一反应就是硬卡 ;D
<knownbad> inte isw bios fakeraid.
<kwater> ICHx ?
<knownbad> 好是好，连ghost都可以用只要是ext3 fs.
<knownbad> 类似。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: tar 备份下么好了……
<knownbad> raid control在bios.
<kwater> 只要在windows下被识别为一个磁盘 哪怕是逻辑的 ，ghost32.exe就可以 去unmount后dump gho
<kwater> 我曾经这样做过mount vhd 后给ghost32.exe
<knownbad> 是给公司用户使用的。
<alvin_rxg> tar -cpf ***
<alvin_rxg> 我调整分区的时候就 tar 备份的……
<kwater> 我还曾经尝试过ghost 不支持格式的分区，只能raw方式
<knownbad> 但其他人只用ghost,哎。
<kwater> 但是分区头部定义 或者节点指针 似乎有些是绝对值，所以换个地方，raw就不能正常工作了。
<knownbad> kwater: 嗯，我在tweak看看
<flh> 还有这么多神啊
<knownbad> 想用fsarchive但其他人不行。
<atcho> 出来谝啊
<kwater> knownbad: 请问是intel isw rom建立的raid吗?
<flh> p有没有朋友研究让linux运行于内存上？
<knownbad> kwater: 是
<kwater> knownbad:之后并没有利用linux的特殊分卷模式来管理每个卷对吗?
<kwater> knownbad: xp-pe +F6载入 intel isw drivers , 或 win7-pe 启动后从图形界面载入对应系统版本的intel isw drivers 。
<kwater> knownbad: 如果是纯粹的ext3 ，那这样应该就可以了，我认为。
<knownbad> ghost认的isw.  用在xp下很好用。  但在linux下grub/fstab用的是isw_uniqueid0就破功了。
<knownbad> 每台机子的uniqueid都不同而且没法手动改。
<knownbad> 只能手动改grub/fstab但对其他人麻烦些。
<kwater> knownbad: 抱歉我不熟悉linux和isw在它里面的工作方式 , isw_uniqueid0是partition guid的意思嘛
<knownbad> 是。
<knownbad> 我还看到了inode error但没时间查。
 * kwater 是否有条件把isw raid 用ghost获得的gho ， 重新写入一个单独的磁盘 ，比如虚拟机 。 
<kwater> 检查是否ghost制造了这个麻烦...
<kwater> 我觉得 isw和硬卡的模式基本是一样的，对于装载了isw驱动的OS来说 它就是一颗磁盘 尽管实际是逻辑磁盘。
<kwater> 不应该发生ghost来回一次，就partition guid发生变化，甚至inode error
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 手贱，升级到 Fedora 14 了， 然后 Kaffein 放电视只能放两秒
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 上老的kaffeine
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没老的， 除非到 F13里找。而且我估计不是 Kaffein 的原因，是整个kde哪里出问题了
<flh> 9~9~9~9~
<kwater> flh: biu biu biu biu
<kwater>  -   -  , 被我打下去了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 就是用f13的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你试试看
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不是 kaffein 问题
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 刚我第一次进 kde 试了，完全正常
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 好久不用kde。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 刚说着就又出问题了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: kde的变化太多了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还好， gnome 上那套软件不太好用，只有当时 kde2 beta 的时候喜欢 gnome
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kacke ，又出问题了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: kwin还有plasma令我不爽
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: plasma 桌面上显示北京时间，漂亮的天气面板，Eieruhr, 在其他桌面上的话要占panel许多视觉空间
<kwater> Dashboard for Linux users   http://unethicalblogger.com/node/174
<kwater> Jagdwurst: 桌面变成后台，单独呼出dashboard .
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 随便用个taskbar就能搞定
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: plasma效率太低
<kwater> Jagdwurst: Widgets可以平时毫不显示，用鼠标手势一类呼出dashboard 便可以看到所有Widgets
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不去摆弄它的时候都是被调度走的，有啥效率讲究的
 * kwater 冷
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 慢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 能感觉出来的慢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 查了下，说是显卡问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 所以不爱kde了
<blueghost> lazysnake:) http://imagebin.ca/img/Do7YUB.png 这个呢
<kwater> ... ad - bot ?
<lazysnake> blueghost: 上面没得问题了。下面的字不行，青色有些刺眼
 * kwater 在地上滚来滚去
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 改颜色，忘了改那了
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我不大会配色
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。我也不会，但是凭感觉来看撒。
<lazysnake> blueghost: 这主要是给人看的嘛。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 艺术家阿
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 又拐着弯骂我啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 艺术家阿
<gebjgd> blueghost: 真心的
<blueghost> .......
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 谢了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不会配色
<blueghost> 我是色盲
 * kwater 扔给你一张信用卡，并说：随便刷！
<lazysnake> kwater: 寂寞了？
<kwater> lazysnake: YES
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我也不会配色， 我是色盲他爸
<gebjgd> blueghost: 幸会
<blueghost> ........
<lazysnake> kwater: 随便刷，小心犯信用卡诈骗罪
<kwater> lazysnake: > <
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 艾。 我去忙了
<Jagdwurst> kwater: 你怎么也上夜班? xD
<lazysnake> blueghost: 首先看着不能刺眼，能看得出来是什么东西，你说对不。
<blueghost> larry:) 是啊
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 是啊
<kwater> Jagdwurst: 今天周六 lol
<blueghost> 我喜欢暗色调的
<lazysnake> blueghost: 呃。我不反对。老板同意么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想好了没？
<blueghost> atcho:) 你在啊
<blueghost> atcho:) 你在啊
<blueghost> atcho:) 你在啊
<blueghost> 艾
<lazysnake> blueghost: 或者说能通过吗
<atcho> 老板！ blueghost
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 想 what?
<blueghost> atcho:) http://imagebin.ca/img/Do7YUB.png
<atcho> 你好老板！ blueghost
<blueghost> atcho:) http://imagebin.ca/img/Do7YUB.png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 换什么发行般
<atcho> verygood
<blueghost> atcho:) 是仙鹤的吗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没找到好的
<atcho> yes blueghost
<atcho> 。。。。
<atcho> 我时说 crane的意思同时具备 1,仙鹤 2,起重机
<blueghost> 不知道你在呢。 lazysnake 看的就是你的
<blueghost> atcho:) ......
<atcho> 我时说 crane的意思同时具备 1,仙鹤 2,起重机 blueghost
<atcho> 唉 很杯具 我没说清楚
<lazysnake> blueghost: 什么啊。！！！
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我本来就在。
<blueghost> 那你的名字是什么啊， 还有有图标的吗
<atcho> 不过这个名字很好！！！ 我喜欢 仙鹤 跟神仙一样 blueghost
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去折腾debian testing吧
<blueghost> atcho:) 上面一排图片是配件图片
<atcho> 很爽朗！ 可以滚动不？
<blueghost> atcho:) 这个怎么样。
<atcho> 很爽朗 blueghost
<blueghost> atcho:) 可以啊，下面那个是滚动条
<atcho> 很ok blueghost
<blueghost> atcho:) 好吧
<blueghost> 我要去买烟了
<atcho> 哦。。。 blueghost 私聊吧灯会
<atcho> 等会
<blueghost> 犯烟瘾了。
<blueghost> 哦， 我先去买烟
<atcho> b
<kwater> http://www.ifanr.com/24641    该说什么与该怎么说：产品宣传点提炼
<kwater> 刚好翻到.
<atcho> 各位谁最近研究本子了， 推荐一个 送女人  比较急用 谢谢
<atcho> 笔记本。。。
<kwater> 价格如何呢
<atcho> 5k
<atcho> 只是qq。。。
<atcho> 大约是这样
<atcho> 但是我想收回自己用的时候，还能够用，比如安装ubuntu虚拟出来win7
<atcho> kwater: 欢迎推荐
<kwater> EeePC 1005PE 续航标称14小时，记得某家实际测试数据是8小时
<kwater> 那atom系列就不够了
<kwater> 原来还要虚拟机
<atcho> 太小 kwater 没想过上网本 基本上 不过对女人的满足 有优势的话 可以考虑
<kwater> atcho: ipad考虑过嘛，如果随时都有wifi用的话 。
<atcho> no kwater 虚拟出xp流畅吧 这个你帮我考虑进去
<kwater> atcho: 现在通吃 youku tudou 国内主流视频网站了，可以直接播放
<kwater> 喔
<gebjgd> atcho: 虚拟win干吗——
<atcho> 我用啊 gebjgd 比如现在就是
<gebjgd> atcho: 干吗用？
<gebjgd> atcho: 你有什么需求？
<atcho> 网银qq360
<knownbad> 骗女人用。
<gebjgd> atcho: qq有web的
<atcho> 我给女的 目前是 但是考虑到以后我会用 gebjgd knownbad
<gebjgd> atcho: 360干吗用？
<atcho> 360 qq不是很热闹吗 为什么不去看看
<kwater> 其实atcho是想hybrid设备，随时可以拿起来就用.
<gebjgd> atcho: 欧美群交更热闹
<gebjgd> atcho: 为什么不去看看
<knownbad> 除非ipad不然女人变心的快。
<atcho> 那个无爱 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 爱毛
<gebjgd> atcho: 女人爱的是钱
<atcho> knownbad: 哦 你这么坚定
<atcho> 那必然 gebjgd
<kwater> ipad是很好的东东..
<kwater> QQ , 淘宝 , vnc/rdp 都支持
<gebjgd> ipad有什么用？
<atcho> 没wifi 。。。
<atcho> 是啊 同 gebjgd 问
<gebjgd> ipad有什么用？
<gebjgd> ipad有什么用？
<gebjgd> ipad有什么用？
<gebjgd> ipad有什么用？
<atcho> 是啊？？？
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<atcho> 我要买红的 kwater
<gebjgd> atcho: thinkpad edge
<atcho> 正在看e40
<knownbad> 我老婆用了15.4太大，12“太小。  我只能说只要女人喜欢什么都可以，不喜欢的都是垃圾。
<kwater> dell 的bios acpi有残废linux的历史
<kwater> thinkpad看起来还行
<atcho> gebjgd: 打算360buy弄一个
<gebjgd> atcho: 没听说过360buy
<gebjgd> atcho: 一般直接去中关村
<kwater> 新蛋京东 ，我就在这两家里逛的
<atcho> 嗯
<knownbad> 我用thinkpad但不同的理由。
<atcho> kwater: 有券可以享用么？
<atcho> knownbad: 你用啥
<knownbad> x200.
<gebjgd> atcho: 人家是美国人。有优惠的
<kwater> 2010第四季度黄金会员蛋券999减20元  真小气唉..
<atcho> 嗯 knownbad gx
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: sat1 keinohrenhasen
<gebjgd> atcho: 咱兲炒人能比么？
<atcho> 帮我挑一个e系列吧
<knownbad> 妈的，老是帮我打。广告
<atcho> 贵的没钱了 gebjgd
<atcho> 帮我挑一个e系列吧 gebjgd
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给我弄张绿卡，我立马闭嘴
<gebjgd> atcho: ?
<atcho> gebjgd: edge啊 帮我瞧瞧
<gebjgd> atcho: thinkpad edge?
<atcho> 定下来 睡觉 gebjgd 对
<knownbad> thainkpad已经是lenovo国产牌子了。
<gebjgd> atcho: 都一个样，有什么好看的
<atcho> gebjgd: 怎么可能
<gebjgd> atcho: 挑价格就是了
<atcho> gebjgd: 弄红的还是黑的
<kwater> MacBook , 6999.00  =   = ,我觉得肯定会爱
<gebjgd> atcho: 我是色盲他爸，你问我？
<atcho> 个人倾向黑 gebjgd 不过女的要弄啥？
<atcho> kwater: 你很有爱
<gebjgd> atcho: 女人感觉不同
<atcho> kwater: 我也想弄那个。。。
<gebjgd> atcho: 有些女人喜欢红，有些女人不喜欢
<kwater> atcho: ;D
<gebjgd> atcho: 日后再说
<atcho> 管他呢，考虑的回收的问题， 黑的吧。。。 gebjgd
<atcho> 还是红的呢？？？ gebjgd kwater
<gebjgd> atcho: 行，我喜欢黑的
<kwater> 个人觉得，红色太招摇
<atcho> gebjgd:  多谢。。。
<gebjgd> atcho: 什么时候送给我？
<atcho> 帮我挑一个 黑的 edge吧 gebjgd kwater
<atcho> 等500w到手
<gebjgd> atcho: 有什么好挑的
<atcho> gebjgd: 比如价格啥的
<gebjgd> atcho: 按价格买就是了
<gebjgd> atcho: 你有多少钱阿
<kwater> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/36-c04-259.htm 新蛋就这一台edge ,还是amd的
<atcho> 5k啊 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 有多少钱花多少
<gebjgd> atcho: 那就买5k元整的
<knownbad> 买二手的算了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 怪不得你老婆也是二手的呢。你喜欢二手的东西
<atcho> knownbad: 送女的啊 新的算了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 口味好重
<knownbad> 咦你怎么知道？
<kwater> Thinkpad E50  原来这种也是edge
<atcho> 自己店里头 弄个旧货 knownbad gebjgd
<atcho> 15寸 kwater
<kwater> 15太大了，觉得
<knownbad> thinkpad x100也不错。
<gebjgd> atcho: 我要是女的，直接跟你说拜拜
<atcho> 很好啊 我喜欢 kwater 又不动
<atcho> atcho: 很好
<atcho> gebjgd: 很好啊
<gebjgd> atcho: 买个本子还2手
<atcho> 为什么有着样的想法？ gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 你以为我是什么人？
<atcho> 我说店里头。。。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 农村里的傻丫头
<atcho> 我在挑 edge 不是 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 一个破2手本子就满足了？
<atcho> 我靠，你没完了 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 4000就能拿下
<kwater> 标配好多是2G内存， 应该 会一口气加满吧?
<gebjgd> atcho: 足够了
<atcho> kwater: 加到多少？ 我的才2g耶
<gebjgd> atcho: 女人用，何况你还不知道你什么时候回收呢
<kwater> 虚拟机，内存更不够用 , winQQ很吃内存 还会扫硬盘呢
<gebjgd> atcho: 兴许她拿了你的本子就和别人上床呢
<atcho> gebjgd: 好收 我说 谈崩了就还给我啊
<gebjgd> atcho: 你还要么？
<atcho> gebjgd: 。。。扭曲了哥们
<gebjgd> atcho: 一点都不扭曲
<atcho> gebjgd: 基本上送出去了 哪里好意思
<gebjgd> atcho: 这种事情发生了一点都不稀奇
<gebjgd> atcho: 说明你还年轻
<atcho> 好吧 gebjgd 但是我不希望。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<kwater> atcho: 好消息是最近DDR3内存都在跌价， DDR3 2G单支到了200出头
<atcho> 好了吧 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 没经历过啥大风大浪
<atcho> gebjgd: 帮我挑一个 别说按钱来
<gebjgd> atcho: edge 4000元的
<kwater> gebjgd其实是在上系统安全课程
<gebjgd> atcho: 有什么好挑的都一样
<atcho> gebjgd: 太便宜了吧4k的
<gebjgd> atcho: 4k还便宜
<gebjgd> atcho: 你的一个月工资了
<atcho> gebjgd: okay 领教了
<gebjgd> atcho: 你要说，“我一月挣多少阿，我这辈子能挣几个4k阿”
<gebjgd> atcho: 她就不说话了
<knownbad> 换个女友算了。
<gebjgd> XD
<atcho> 或许会说，真笨/无能，几k的东西而已 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 早就教育过你们
<atcho> 那是假设 knownbad
<atcho> 那我还送不送了 让你说的 gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 除了富二代， 官二代，别的不要
<kwater> 世界上没有绝对安全的系统，即使是普遍认为稳定的Linux系统，在管理和安全方面也存在不足之处。我们期望让系统尽量在承担低风险的情况下工作
<atcho> 意思是说 不送？ gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho: 日了富二代的闺女，还用你买笔记本。考
<gebjgd> atcho: 她老子送你笔记本
<knownbad> 有富二代女友？
<atcho> ... 实际上没啊 你谈实际不行吗 gebjgd
<knownbad> 测试你吧？
<gebjgd> atcho: 你和她多久了？
<gebjgd> atcho: 上床了没？
<gebjgd> atcho: 回答我的问题
 * knownbad 好羡慕哦
<atcho> 私聊吧，这个
 * kwater 床戏怎么可以错过
<gebjgd> atcho: 怕什么
<gebjgd> atcho: 大家都不认识
<gebjgd> atcho: 无所谓的
<knownbad> 不，一定得公开。
<gebjgd> atcho: 换个id重新上，谁认识你阿
<knownbad> 不准私聊！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是他要和我私聊的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我有职业操守的
<kwater> knownbad: 你的ghost顺利吗?
<Visame> 问一下 ，如何取消这条命令：iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 1935 -j REDIRECT
<Visame> iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 1935 -j REDIRECT
<Visame> 刚才执行了一次，现在想取消
<Visame> 该如何取消？iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 1935 -j REDIRECT
<RuoJiYa> howdy
<RuoJiYa> 有米人还没睡啊
 * kwater 在
<Visame> 该如何取消？iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 1935 -j REDIRECT
<kwater> man iptables
<kwater> -A 添加一条规则
<kwater> -D 删除一条规则
<knownbad> kwater: 还没，在测试改fakeraid.
 * HelloWood 哇
<gebjgd> HelloWood: win党
<gebjgd> HelloWood: 还用admin登录
<RuoJiYa> -。-、可以改的嘛
<gebjgd> HelloWood: 胆子也忑大了
<RuoJiYa> 那我是啥党的-。-、
<Jagdwurst> 胆子也忐大了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 忒
<WindXP> Winƽ̨µÄUFT8 IRCÕæÉÙ
<^k^> WindXP:say Win平台的UFT8 IRC真少 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<kwater> try mIRC ?
<RuoJiYa> XChat竟然能够识别不同编码
<RuoJiYa> 而且全显示出来了…………
<HelloWood> 果然强大
<HelloWood> 我这边竟然完全没乱码……
<kdlijian> 我这边乱码
<HelloWood> -。-、 very强大 比mirc强大不知道多少倍
<HelloWood> XChat Win平台的
<lazysnake> blueghost: 。修改完了/?
<HelloWood> 这里的CharSet设置是 IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 下了。 睡觉了
<blueghost> 很困
<blueghost> 886
<lazysnake> blueghost: 8
<gebjgd> blueghost: 别走阿
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 熬不住了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 艺术家
<gebjgd> blueghost: 这不是你的风格
<blueghost> ...............
<blueghost> 怎么啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你不是要熬整夜的么？
<knownbad> 艺术家？  屁股刺青？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 艾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不。鸡鸡有青
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蓝色的鬼，他的名字都告诉你了
<knownbad> 啊，第一勇士！
<lazysnake> http://imagebin.org/122990
<lazysnake> 深度的icon XD
<gebjgd> knownbad: 鬼能变大变小，变胖变瘦
<lazysnake> blueghost: 真睡了吗？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你的审美。。。。。。
<HelloWood> RuoJiYa: XChat而且用起来也很舒服啊，界面简洁
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 难看的要死阿
<knownbad> 没刺清明上河图？
<lazysnake> http://imagebin.org/122991
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你比较有创意
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你可以刺个清明上坟图
<RuoJiYa> 只是貌似/nick 命令不能直接输？
<lazysnake> blueghost: 你睡觉了？你睡了我也睡了
<blueghost> ........
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 相当的难看阿
<lazysnake> blueghost: 什么啊
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我熬不住了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 所有出国中国男子都负有为国家宣传的责任！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你宣传了么
<lazysnake> blueghost: 睡睡觉！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别装大哥了
<knownbad> 还没找到外国女子宣传就被老婆俘虏了。
<RuoJiYa> 彩色字不知道能不能支持
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆太坏了
<knownbad> 我两还争执过谁统一谁了。。。呵呵
<blueghost> lazysnake:) RuoJiYa 什么彩色字啊
<blueghost> freenode 用不了的
<lazysnake> blueghost: 什么哦?
<lazysnake> blu
<knownbad> 我跟她说我们轮流在上面。
<blueghost> ...........................................
<lazysnake> blueghost: 还在说你那个网页吗
<knownbad> 拿午餐去。
<blueghost> ^k^:) 踢 knownbad
<blueghost> lazysnake:)
<lazysnake> blueghost: 还在说你那个网页吗。太突然了，转不过弯子
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 我才转不过弯呢
<lazysnake> blueghost: 那您说
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么午餐？、
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说说看
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 没说什么啊
<lazysnake> sugarsync已经免费到5G了。有没要加入的！！！
 * RuoJiYa 在XChat的强势下 mIRC汗颜了
<lazysnake> https://www.sugarsync.com/referral?rf=b5ogkr2bkws7s
<knownbad> 韩国餐，就烤肉些的。
<knownbad> 公司给的不需太挑剔。
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 怎么用
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你多胖？
<knownbad> 没你宽。。。
<gebjgd> 不信
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说说看
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不支持linux
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 垃圾
<knownbad> 164lbs.
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 在开发了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 164公斤？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 牛屄
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 在开发 = 没有
<knownbad> 不是吧，那是磅。
<knownbad> 英镑
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别跟我们说磅
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说公斤数
<knownbad> 不会
<knownbad> 我是农民工
<gebjgd> 74.38kg
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多高？
<lazysnake> :-Dhttp://imagebin.org/122994
<gebjgd> http://imagebin.org/122994
<knownbad> 介绍你妹子给我？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以阿
<knownbad> 忘了多高了。。
<knownbad> 171？
<knownbad> 或是172？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 156cm, 95公斤行么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 会跆拳道的
<knownbad> 5‘7”－5’8“。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能保护你的
<RuoJiYa> -。-、………… XChat完全不像Windows程序，特性和Linux程序一样
<RuoJiYa> 窗口什么的 列表都能拖出来
<knownbad> 我用空手道。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 哪的这东西？
<knownbad> 95kg?
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 不知道！
<knownbad> 会压死我的。
<JuncoJet> knownbad 快使用双截棍
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 那你截图
<blueghost> xchat 粉丝走了啊
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: knownbad 哼哼哈西
<knownbad> 女生耐压男生不行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没关系
<blueghost> knownbad:) 同情你
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给你压的享受
<JuncoJet> 我就是-。-、
<JuncoJet> 我3开……
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给你丫的享受
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 什么3开？
<JuncoJet> XChat
<JuncoJet> mIRC
<blueghost> gebjgd:) knownbad 你们在裸聊吗
<JuncoJet> 还有Android IRC
<gebjgd> blueghost: 对
<blueghost> .....
<gebjgd> blueghost: knownbad 屁股沟子可黑
<knownbad> 不，我有套只袜子。
<blueghost> 俩男????
<gebjgd> blueghost: 深不见底
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好大。 难怪 女的压你不行， 太大太长，容易折断
<JuncoJet> 对了，忘了问大家 …… 你们名字 都怎么打上去的？名字:
 * blueghost 怎么也参与 裸聊了
<JuncoJet> 自己打的 还是 软件自动咯？T.T
<JuncoJet> XChat米这个功能撒~
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 你打 名字不就行了吗
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: tab
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你的老乡
<JuncoJet> JuncoJet, tab我这里是个都好
<JuncoJet> 逗号
<lazysnake> blueghost: 什么哦
<gebjgd> jun
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: xchat能改的
 * knownbad ?
<blueghost> lazysnake:) 你的老乡===>JuncoJet
<JuncoJet> This command changes the text in the entry to finish an incomplete nickname or command. If Data 1 is set then double-tabbing in a string will select the last nick, not the next
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 没有linux的阿
<lazysnake> JuncoJet 哪里人
<JuncoJet> 确实能改
<JuncoJet> lazysnake, 苏州的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 已经跟你说过了。
 * blueghost 看到 lazysnake 遇见了他的老乡 JuncoJet ，感动的两眼泪汪汪
<lazysnake> :-D
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 什么时候开发出来
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我不知道！
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 别三心二意了， dropbox 就 dropbox。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 那你介绍！
<gebjgd> blueghost: dropbox国内就无力了阿
<gebjgd> blueghost: 国内的小盆友很郁闷阿
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 用一个就要 坚持。 用了 ubuntu 就要忠诚 于 ubuntu。 你这 ubuntu 叛徒
<gebjgd> blueghost: 滚
<lazysnake> http://yimusanfen.comeze.com/qianming/sweet249515183.gif
<lazysnake> gebjgd: P。我不fq也能用dropbox
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 扯蛋
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 上次我发了个dropbox的共享，一堆人看不阿杜哦
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 上次我发了个dropbox的共享，一堆人看不到
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/122997
<kwater> dropbox差分备份很优
<JuncoJet> 原来Tab可以自动补全啊？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 自己看，我可没用代理。那是他们的问题。
<gebjgd> larry: 你翻墙了
<JuncoJet> 好高级…… 丢弃mIRC了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你翻墙了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 给你看下网络配置。orz
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 干嘛呢，你这 xchat 粉丝。 这里的人看不起 用 xchat 的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你现在不翻墙能用dropbox么？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 改 host 文件就行
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不改就不行？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不改不行
<gebjgd> blueghost: win下咋办？
<blueghost> 不说了，我忙我的了。
<lazysnake> http://imagebin.org/122998
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我没 win
<lazysnake> 我也不说了。
<JuncoJet> -。-、那用啥？
<gebjgd> blueghost: ubuntuone快么？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 操他 ubuntu-one 奶奶的。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> blueghost: 明白了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 会卡。 我 上传 文件。 又删除了。 他就不知道怎么办了
<gebjgd> 够垃圾
<gebjgd> 和ubuntu一样垃圾
<blueghost> 服务起又不删除， 又不更新新的文件，就卡在那
 * gebjgd pps去
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 问 gebjgd。 我也是被歧视的一个。 我也是用 xchat
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) irssi
<blueghost> 忘了
<blueghost> 我懒，有什么用什么
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 干吗？
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 看看功能怎么用
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 自己捅自己去
<JuncoJet> irssi 是不是传说中的  命令行的那个？
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) 是的
<blueghost> 也有人用 emacs 下的 irc
<blueghost> 忘了是谁了
<JuncoJet> T。T 支持多服务？ 多频道？
<knownbad> 我是唯一用pidgin的吗？
<JuncoJet> 我觉得Android IRC Free不错
<blueghost> 我要下了。 确实熬不住了
<lazysnake> blueghost:   1 #include<stdio.h>
<lazysnake> blueghost: :-D  2 main(){printf("hello,world\n");}
<lazysnake> blueghost: 88
<JuncoJet> http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/35290301284125930758/2000 AndroidIRC界面乱华丽
<blueghost> ????
 * knownbad 推blueghost一把。
<knownbad> 好走，不送。
 * knownbad 点香，烧纸钱。
<larry>  
<knownbad> brb
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我家里网通了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 能不能教我怎么弄无线路由？
<JuncoJet> ⊙.⊙
<gzmask> 首先上网，然后google“怎么弄无线路由”，然后上网...
<pangyu> gzmask: 在看。。。
<JuncoJet> 手机上没tab键，也没ctrl
<JuncoJet> 只有shfit和alt，能不能替代ctrl的？
<JuncoJet> 《》89％…；shift能和alt一起按，但不是ctrl功能
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kika 达束负口刺口痲
<JuncoJet> ？
<gebjgd> 额。。。。。。
<gebjgd> pangyu来过了？
 * lazysnake 问一下，在vim里，写c程序，那个自动补全函数用方向键选定后怎么让它上屏
<cfy> 这么早@_@
<lazysnake> cfy: 你不一样
<lazysnake> cfy: 你还不是一样？
<cfy> lazysnake: 我要期中考试，早上临时下
<cfy> 英语
<cfy> 自动补全？向上向下么？我只会这个
<MengXingHun> 各位早:))
<MengXingHun> @all
<cfy> moring
<cfy> morning
<MengXingHun> cfy: :))
<MengXingHun> 自动补全是 制表键。
 * cfy 复习。。。。。。。
<lazysnake> cfy: ^N能向上选。
<cfy> lazysnake: 嗯，你想要啥？
<lazysnake> 怎么向下用^P不行。
<cfy> lazysnake: 为啥我感觉C-p应该向上？而c-n向下呢？
<lazysnake> cfy: 我也感觉到奇怪。反正^n是向上的。向下不知道是哪个
<cfy> lazysnake: 哦，不用。vim,用emacs XD
<MengXingHun> 制表键已经很精确了.....再要精确拿一把尺子量。
<MengXingHun> -_-
<lazysnake> cfy: 试试 。
<MengXingHun> 貌似我说错了
<MengXingHun> -_-
<cfy> MengXingHun: @ @
<lazysnake> MengXingHun: 呃？
<MengXingHun> 我肚子饿死了.....
<lazysnake> 我要getchar我只输入get你怎么精确。我晕
<MengXingHun> 制表
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> ChanServ:
<lazysnake> 掉线了？
<pocoyo> ???
<cfy> 额。。。。
<cfy> wget -mc的时候不要随便C-c.....不然很郁闷。。。当在下载index.html的时候。。。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<cfy> 下载软件包，结果index.html只有一部分。。。。
<cfy> 个人感觉openwrt比dd-wrt好用
<alvin_rxg> ...
<cfy> @_@
<knownbad> openwrt不是cli吗？
<knownbad> 有没webgui?
<cfy> 有的
<cfy> luci
<knownbad> 晚点试试，得先搞zeroshell。
<cfy> ok,下线，上路由
<pocoyo`> pocoyo: hihihi 你这是做孽啊
<pocoyo`> pocoyo: hceasy.
<Gann> pocoyo`: 请问在博客主题里面，怎么添加显示访问流量？
<pocoyo`> Gann: 不会
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-13
<lazysnake> Gann: 是什么博客
<Gann> lazysnake: 是micolog，python作的gae程序，估计和php类似
<lazysnake> Gann: 哦。我在也在用。以为是wordpress.你搞个数据引用所。51la
<Gann> lazysnake: 怎么引用？
<Gann> lazysnake: 以前wordpress不是插入一个什么东西就可以显示访问流量吗
<lazysnake> Gann: =会。我弄好了告诉你，我只是统计并没引用。
<Gann> 我现在每篇文章可以显示访问次数，但整个网站不能显示
<Gann> lazysnake: 好的
<Gann> lazysnake: 在erc里怎么跟你单独聊哦
<Gann> qurrey lazysnake
<lazysnake> 是/msg nick
<pocoyo> Gann: /query lazysnake
<cfy> MaskRay: 起得真早
<lazysnake> 那是没睡
<cfy> 不是吧
<cfy> 路由搞好了。。。却不知道干啥。。
<lazysnake> :-D
<cfy>  看来只能作为下载机了。
<lazysnake> cfy: 花多少钱弄的路由？
<lazysnake> XD
<cfy> lazysnake: 460,dir-825
<UU123> 起得真早
<lazysnake> UU123: 承认
<lazysnake> UU123: 承让
<UU123> lazysnake: 这个不争不争
<lazysnake> 这个帖子火了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=302499&start=30
<cfy> 生活大爆炸，
<cfy> http://www.cngba.com/viewthread.php?tid=18905290 ,115网盘，
 * noki 太痛苦了。。
<lazysnake> cfy: sohu不是有高清的么
<cfy> lazysnake: 看不了搜狐，我这里。
<lazysnake> cfy: 国外？
<cfy> 而且我喜欢下载下来看
<cfy> lazysnake: 不是，或许dns的缘故吧。8.8.8.8
<lazysnake> h264的哦。很卡。
<cfy> 很卡？
<lazysnake> 我的也能看。就是你的dns
<lazysnake> 没问题的。
<lazysnake> cfy: 我电脑破
<cfy> lazysnake: 哦。那不知道为啥了。刚才看过，看不了
<cfy> 额。。。装个git....路由有点吃不消。。。
<lazysnake> :-D
<UU123> :-D
<cfy> linux就是犀利，哈哈，load average下降很快
<lazysnake> cfy: 怎么一回事
<cfy> lazysnake: 装完了，load average就只有0.2了
<cfy> 装的时候有2.0
<lazysnake> :-D
<cfy> 额。。我的脚本可移植性太差了。。
<hceasy> ?
<hceasy> 水牛?
<hceasy> pocoyo
<hceasy> 大家好
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你小子居然用我的nick 哥可是注册过的 掉了吧。
<hceasy> 。。。。
<lubcat> 遭谴责了吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 掉线？我是换名字的。
<hceasy> 这里用的是哪的标准?
<pocoyo> cfy: 没说你
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是，你是说别人用你的昵称会掉，我的设置是改名字。你怎么设置的？/msg
<hata> ..
<pocoyo> cfy: 我ghost一下回来了啊。
<GodKiller> ,
<hceasy> 不懂
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。。。你人为干预的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。
<hceasy> 怎么整?
<pocoyo> cfy: 难不成每次都先ghost再改名字？
 * hceasy kk
<pocoyo> hceasy: /msg nickserv help ?
 * hceasy 怒了
<cfy> pocoyo: ?我是直接设置成保护了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么保护？
<cfy> 用名字必须在30秒内，登录
<pocoyo> cfy: 不明白
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个怎么设 ？ 挺好的。
<hceasy> 你说明白点。。。 /msg pocoyo
<GodKiller> pocoyo: 马甲千千万万？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 跟 nickserv 对话 注册一下 nick.
<HUANG> ,,
<cfy> pocoyo: /msg nickserv help set enforce
<pocoyo> cfy: ... 我还是厚道一点儿比较好
<cfy> pocoyo: @_@
<hceasy> 哪个是注册的命令。。。。
<pocoyo> hceasy: register?
<heiher> hceasy: /nickserv help
<oneleaf> 哈哈。。。 水牛听令
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 我还以为是一叶呢。。。。
<cfy> >_<
<pocoyo>  hceasy: 你这是找死啊。
<oneleaf> 神是不会轻意现身的。。
 * pocoyo 说 我不说话 静看你被灭。
<banban> 水牛
<cfy> banban: 瓦，斑斑
 * pocoyo 召唤del灭了你
<banban> 哈哈
<jintao> - -
<oneleaf> 水牛???
<oneleaf> 你又在干吗呢?
<lubcat> 。。伪一叶
<oneleaf> 干吗不去把wiki更新下?那里的命令都不全
<pocoyo> hceasy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=303395 你死定了 lol
<oneleaf> (×。×)!
<pocoyo> 你求我删帖吧
<lubcat> 瞎子熊麻烦大了。
<lubcat> XD
<hceasy> 一叶大人是不会计较的。。。
<lubcat> del大大会计较的
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你先来求我 就好商量了
<hceasy> 那我就跟斑斑说
<zhanglong> Pidgin。。。。QQ怎么老是掉线啊
<zhanglong> 有没有办法让它稳定点
<pocoyo> zhanglong: 去问周鸿袆一定有办法
<lubcat> coco360
<zhanglong> 周鸿袆……你在哪儿啊
<lubcat> 周。。没来
<sahara> anyone seen me??
<pocoyo> sahara: nobody
<unknown379> sahara: i see u
<Goood> 没人说话阿。。
<wegue> ..
<sahara> mirrggi can't type in Chinese.....
<pocoyo> sahara: big cup.
<pocoyo> Goood: 说话的都是机器人
<Goood> 说英文的都是机器人？？
<touparx> 呵呵
<touparx> 把潜水的都吼起来
<sahara> i'm not bot
<sahara> but my client cang't speak in Chiese
<lubcat> pocoyo: 他们说 说e语的都是bot呢..
<zhanglong> T
<zhanglong> 小的画图板软件
<zhanglong> 有没有。。介绍个
<zhanglong> 小的画图软件，，有没有人能介绍一个啊
<pocoyo> lubcat: 谁说 发配他到 #ubuntu 里去跟bot玩
<Wm> zhanglong: mypait...
<Wm> zhanglong: 话说你名字跟我同学一样...
<UU1231> 王朝马汉张龙赵虎
<UU1231> 何在
<zhanglong> 这个名字很normal的
<iIE> xterm中文输入搞好了
<UU1231> mypait,这画图不错,不过配合数位板才好,数位板驱动没搞好
<lubcat> 哈哈。
<kenifanying> njit-client大家用过没？
<kenifanying> 怎么在我的Fedora 13一直没发用
<kdlijian> iIE: xterm用的什么字体？
<iIE> kdlijian: 我好像就是default,应该是meno
<iIE> kdlijian: mono
<iIE> kdlijian: 这些设置在fontconfig里面吧，不去动.Xresource了
<iIE> 谁编译过内核？
<kenifanying> 学的不好，还没敢动内核……
<ofan> 两个代表
<wzlxx> irssi比xchat难用多了啊
<ofan> 好用
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用的是吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 是
<kenifanying> 一直在XP下用xchat
<ofan> ..
<Wm> ...
<missing> irssi好用啊
<ofan> 为什么那么多win的混在这里
<Wm> xp下xchat不怎么行啊...
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵，我之前用的是xchat现在试试看irssi
<kenifanying> 因为校园网搞不定呀老大……
<ofan> win下的xchat貌似收费
<kenifanying> 免费的呀……
<Wm> ofan: 有免费版的
<ofan> 怎么搞不定  不就drcom
<kenifanying> xchat是自由软件呀……
<wzlxx> ofan: 这个没有xchat直观
<ofan> 记得win下是收费的
<wzlxx> ofan: 那个多直观啊
<kenifanying> 我学校是H3C inode client，在Win下
<lubcat> 收费的
<Wm> xchat 是收费的，但有免费的重编译版本的
<lubcat> 只让试用30天的
<UU1231> pidgin坚定的路过
<kenifanying> 你去www.xchat.org看吧
<ofan> h3c?
<kenifanying> 我现在就是在用……
<kenifanying> 嗯
<ofan> 比drcom还难整？
<lubcat> 哦。重编了。
<kenifanying> 根本就找不到Linux下的方案
<zwlz117> cn99是不是挂了
<wzlxx> UU1231: pidgin上面我就没有用成过
<ofan> 垃圾哦
<wzlxx> UU1231: 呵呵
<Wm> kenifanying: 你们学校比我们还恶毒啊..
<ofan> 现在学校真2
<zwlz117> 更新不了
<kenifanying> 学校只考虑Win的用户
<kenifanying> 差不多……
<kenifanying> 要不然我才懒得用Win
<UU1231> wzlxx: 我现在 就在用哦,我发表情来 :-D  上IRC GT and MSN
<Wm> 学校里用Lin的学生有多少呢？
<wzlxx> UU1231: 这个不能发表情，呵呵
<lubcat> 那个什么客户端的到google code上瞅瞅
<kenifanying> 在哪里？
<lubcat> 哪个客户端？
<Wm> nnd我们高中的网站还是用Freebsd做服务器呢，现在用的是Win...
<ofan> 一般可以用宽带
<kenifanying> 上次有人叫我用njit-client
<UU1231> wzlxx: 你现在有皮筋么,不知道你为什么上不了,会不会是设置的问题呢
<kenifanying> 我怎么用都不行
<zwhuang> 原先很好用的hiweedlayer没有继续搞了么？
<kenifanying> 基本上大家只知道Win了……
<kenifanying> 教育问题……
<wzlxx> UU1231: 不知道啊，或许吧，不过现在感觉irssi还是错的
<UU1231> wzlxx: :-D
<kenifanying> 羡慕你们这些在Linux下能直接上网的人……
<wzlxx> kenifanying: linux下上网又不是什么难事
<Wm> kenifanying: 不要羡慕，我们功课做完了才能上的
<UU1231> kenifanying: 不用羡慕   装好后直接可以上网了
<ofan> 做什么功课
<kenifanying> 诶，问题是我弄了快半年了，还搞不定……
<kenifanying> 校园网要客户端呀……
<kenifanying> H3C 802.1x
<UU1231> kenifanying: 校园网的有解决方案啊...
<ofan> 用宽带
<kenifanying> 学校不让用呀……
<Wm> ofan: 为了能编译Drcom，我下了一整张DebianDVD
<kenifanying> 我也想用宽带……
<lubcat> 举报它
<ofan> Wm: drcom有deb包
<UU1231> 那没办法了,这样的情况,只能虚拟用了
<wzlxx> kenifanying: 校园网一般用锐接的人比较多吧
<kenifanying> 所以现在只能在VirtualBox下安装个XP用
<Wm> ofan: 我装的时候找了很久，没找到...
<UU1231> 没办法用的时候,我是虚拟用的,速度可以,没多大区别,除了玩游戏慢,啊,哈哈
<kenifanying> 我们学校不是锐捷的方案……
<wzlxx> kenifanying: 哈哈
<kenifanying> 郁闷死……
<UU1231> 只能虚拟玩了,我上班除了商业软件之外,其它一律在U环境下玩了
<kenifanying> 终于知道那个njit-client怎么不能用了
<wzlxx> kenifanying: 看来你们学校有钱，没有钱的学校的是直接锐捷的
<kenifanying> 貌似只能用在INode v2.40下……
<kenifanying> 我们现在都是3.60了……
<kenifanying> 学校是穷得不行的……
<wzlxx> kenifanying: 锐捷是最便宜的
<lubcat> 学校。。sigh。。
<kenifanying> H3C限制是最多的……
<kenifanying> 学校就喜欢限制最多这点……
<iIE> 请问有没有终端象vim
<roylez_> iIE: set -o vi
<iIE> roylez_: ?
<wzlxx> ofan 在否？
<ofan> wzlxx: 在
<roylez_> iIE: 输入 set -o vi
<ofan> 直接这里说
<wzlxx> ofan 估计真的是我的终端配色了，呵呵，吃饭去，回来改配色
<iIE> roylez_: 觉得没变化？
<ofan> wzlxx: 恩 我也吃饭去
<iIE> roylez_: 我是xterm
<roylez_> iIE: 瞧几个字，按esc
<iIE> roylez_: 主要是想简化复制和粘贴
<kdlijian> iIE: 不用给xterm指定中文字体的么？
<iIE> kdlijian: 你配置好fontconfig期中mono配置正确之后xterm -fa default即可
<Wm> .Xresources里 xterm*faceNameDoublesize: ****指定中文字体，大小，style
<kdlijian> iIE: 那你现在中文显示好看吗？上个图给我瞧瞧吧？我一直不会用fontconfig给xterm配字体，都是在.Xdefaults下完成的。
<kdlijian> W没
<kdlijian> Wm: 恩，我就是这样干的。
<Wm> 用fontconfig配置xterm字体？？？
<kdlijian> 参考了roylez的帖子。神帖呀。
<kdlijian> Wm: iIE 是这样做的。
<kdlijian> Wm: 我不太明白。
<Wm> kdlijian: 不懂唉... 在fontconfig里替换调xterm的字体???...
<kdlijian> Wm: iIE 是在fontconfig里设置好mono字体，然后直接xterm -fa default就行了。我不知道效果是什么样的，所以想看看他的图。但我想如果 \
<iIE> kdlijian: 我不会截图
<kdlijian> 要指定比如文泉驿字体还是要在.Xdefaults里设置吧。
<iIE> kdlijian: 我这里DCC也是无效的
<kdlijian> iIE: scrot
<iIE> kdlijian: 最好是命令行下的什么软件
<kdlijian> iIE: 然后传到http://imagebin.ca
<kdlijian> iIE:
<Wm> 哦，那这样就必须用Mono字体了...
<kdlijian> iIE: 就是scrot -d -s xxx.png
<iIE> kdlijian: 我明白了
<kdlijian> iIE: -d 指定延迟时间 -s 指定窗口
<Wm> toy上有一篇scrot介绍的文章
<iIE> Wm: 是Mono,在fontconfig里面简单配置了mono
<iIE> Wm: 我从不截取屏幕的
<Wm> iIE: 现在别人要你截了你没法了吧...要是你女朋友要你截个图, 你还不被骂死...
<kdlijian> iIE: 算了。我只是感兴趣看看mono中文是什么样的。你的mono配置文件是哪个,全称？
<kdlijian> 我的系统好像没有/etc/fonts/conf.d/*mono*.conf这个文件呢。
<iIE> kdlijian: 我几乎没动过什么，在/etc/fonts/conf.avail/44-wqy-zenhei.conf里面的ZenHei改成MicroHei并且提前优先级
<iIE> kdlijian: 没那个文件的
<iIE> kdlijian: 是每个文件配置自己的mono
<iIE> kdlijian: 然后按照优先级排序
<iIE> kdlijian: 关于fontconfig的优先级我一直没研究清楚
<iIE> kdlijian: 所以我只能借助wqy-zenhei的配置文件修改
<kdlijian> iIE: 哦，这样我明白了。优先级就是prefer那些呗
<iIE> kdlijian: 我以前自己增加了一个配置文件，结果无效
<Wm> 我觉得字体配置还是直接在.fonts.conf里做比较好
<iIE> kdlijian: 不是，是配置文件的优先级
<iIE> iIE: 每个文件都有自己的prefer
<Wm> 像字体配置这个东西，经常都要修改的
<kdlijian> iIE: 我也不明白优先级，所以xterm和firefox都是各自指定字体。
<iIE> Wm: .fonts.conf优先级最高，但是不是全局的，只是对某一账户
<Wm> iIE: copy一份到其它用户就行了...
<Wm> iIE: 全局的我忘了是哪个了，也可以一个文件搞定
<kdlijian> iIE: 全局的就是/etc/fonts/conf.d/里的了。我这里/etc/fonts/fonts.conf是不让编辑的，会自动更新掉。
<Wm> kdlijian: 不是，还有一个，不会被更新掉的
<iIE> kdlijian: 不要改/etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<iIE> kdlijian: 那个改了没用的，我试过
<kdlijian> iIE: 恩，没动它
<iIE> Wm: local.conf吧你说的是。ArchLinux里面local.conf好像无效,Debian Lenny有效
<kdlijian> iIE: 对，是local.conf
<Wm> iIE: 哦，我是debian...
<kdlijian> Wm: local.conf在我这里是有效的，因为/etc/fonts/conf.d/51-local.conf会索引它，就像.bash_profile和.bashrc
<Wm> kdlijian: 没用过Arch那么复杂的系统，不清楚...
<iIE> Wm: Debian Lenny?
<Wm> 升级到squeeze了...
<iIE> Wm: Squeeze TESTING
<Wm> iIE: 恩...
<iIE> Wm: 源还很旧
<Wm> iIE: 什么意思？？
<kdlijian> Wm: debian很坚挺阿
<ofan> Wm: arch不复杂
<Wm> kdlijian: 那是，
<iIE> ofan: arch简单
<iIE> ofan: simple是arch的设计原则
<ofan> iIE: yes
<kdlijian> ofan: arch是读['ak]吗？
<Wm> 我那么说是为了唤起这里的arch帝的...
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 阿欠。
<ofan> kdlijian: 我都叫阿吃
<kdlijian> pocoyo: 不是吧 我一直读['ake]
<lubcat> 阿珂
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 阿珂。
<Wm> 啊赫
<iIE> Linux From Scratch
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 好吧 你赢了
<kdlijian> 不对 我错了。arch英音：[ɑ:tʃ]美音：[ɑrtʃ]
<lubcat> you win!
<kdlijian> 乱码 囧
<ofan> 就是阿吃
<kenifanying_> iIE:,linux from scratch 不是一般人会用呀……
<kdlijian> ofan: 恩，阿吃是对的。我刚查了下。
<ofan> 法语读法是阿呵克
<Wm> 我是根据Bach推断的...
<kdlijian> 我一直以为arch是architecture的省略，所以。。。
<kdlijian> 顿时对arch没好感。
<iIE>   Ark Linux
<iIE> Ark Linux is an actual Linux distribution.[1] The above joke is especially funny to those Archers who started using Arch after mistakingly typing "www.archlinux.org" instead of "www.arklinux.org". The "Arch Linux" name is considered to be pronounced as /a-ch/ (rhymes with larch, starch, as in "archer"). However, there does not seem to exist a consensus on how it is really pronounced.[2]
<iIE> The same joke as also posted on Ark Linux to make it even more convincing (at the first glance at least). (Sadly, Ark Linux does not seem to have a news archive.)
<pocoyo> !arch | kdlijian
<iIE> kenifanying_: 别人说Gentoo Stage基本LFS,我觉得差的很远,Gentoo基本上安装很简单
<kenifanying_> 当然啦……
<kenifanying_> LFS得自己想问题，Gentoo有人帮你呀
<Wm> LFS手册很详细的...
<kenifanying_> 而且Gentoo的文档几乎是最好的呀
<iIE> kenifanying_: 就是我装不来xorg
<kdlijian> kenifanying_: ＋1
<ofan> 买饭去
<iIE> he Arch in Arch Linux is pronounced /ˈɑrtʃ/ (as in archer).[6]
<kdlijian> 用LFS不累吗？Linux包这么乱。
<kenifanying_> 所以，Gentoo，LFS这些不是一般人都能用
<iIE> kenifanying_: 就是他说要再/etc/make.conf里面填写输入输出设备我填不来
<kdlijian> iIE: 我知道怎么读了。但是觉得读阿吃不如阿珂酷。
<kenifanying_> 我用Linux也一段时间了，校园网问题都还是不知道怎么搞定，自信心受到严重打击……
<lubcat> 阿嚏
<kdlijian> iIE: /etc/fstab吧？
<iIE> kdlijian: 2.  安装 Xorg
<iIE> kdlijian: 在安装Xorg之前，你需要在/etc/make.conf文件中设置两个重要的变量。
<kdlijian> iIE: 哦，那就是指定显卡阿，一共就那几个，nvidia,ati,或者intel
<iIE> kdlijian: /etc/fstab很容易填写。
<iIE> kdlijian: gentoo编译内核非常容易
<iIE> kdlijian: arch编译内核太难了
<kdlijian> iIE: INPUT_DEVICES的话现在只要evdev就够了，笔记本加个synaptics
<kdlijian> iIE: ABS吧？
<iIE> kdlijian: ABS?那个我没试过,我就www.kernel.org下载源代码.原来想ABS的,但是看文档好像很复杂的样子
<wzlxx> 谁用的是go-openoffice？？
<iIE> kdlijian: 如果make menuconfig要一个个选项去看，弄了不巧最后无法启动
<iIE> kdlijian: 我上次几乎没改什么，编译了3~4小时，结果无法启动
<iIE> kdlijian: Can't mount root fs好像是
<wzlxx> iIE: 可以用abs
<kdlijian> iIE: 我就遇到过一次panic，就是忘了加sata驱动了。以后记得加上那几个驱动就没问题了。最近一次把声卡的beep给去掉了，我还到处找怎么开beep
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 编译内核要遵循发行版的指导
<iIE> kdlijian: 编译好生成bzImage我拷贝/boot/然后grub2加上linux /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda1之类的
<iIE> kdlijian: 然后无法启动了
<iIE> kdlijian: 我加上一行initrd /boot/kernel26.img
<ofan> can't mount root fs就是根目录挂载设置不对
<iIE> kdlijian: 可以启动到ramfs,但是ls -l /dev/sd*没有
<iIE> ofan: 我参考了我原来的arch的root填写的，不应该有错
<wzlxx> go-openoffice的字体显示为啥那么难看啊？？
<iIE> kdlijian: 我估计和SCSI Disk没有编译进内核有关
<ofan> iIE: 那你编译的内核有问题，连设备都找不到
<wzlxx> 很不均匀
<kdlijian> iIE: 我觉得你可能也是sata没编译进内核。
<Wm> wzlxx: go-oo跟ooffice什么关系？
<kdlijian> 我的是intel板子，CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y 就ok了
<wzlxx> 增强版算是
<iIE> kdlijian: 我看了下arch的menuconfig很多编译进模块
<Wm> wzlxx: ooffice是可以替换字体的, 那么go也应该可以吧
<wzlxx> arch编译内核可以用localmodconfig嘛，如何自己不想了解里面的东东
<iIE> wzlxx: 好像2.6.35以上都可以localmodconfig
<wzlxx> iIE: 可以的
<wzlxx> iIE: 不要说的让别人都不敢用arch了，哈哈，大力推广arch
<Wm> wzlxx: 晚了，我已经看到了...
<iIE> kdlijian: 不知道为什么，我就在原来的.config加了一个参数，结果又编译了1小时都超过，我中断了
<wzlxx> 不过现在编译内核没有什么用了已经
<wzlxx> 不会有多大的提高的
<iIE> wzlxx: 不是所有用arch的人都编译内核的吧？
<iIE> wzlxx: 我是有特殊需要
<iIE> wzlxx: 他的默认内核有个东西没有编译进
<wzlxx> iIE: 这样啊
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<iIE> wzlxx: 否则干嘛去编译内核阿，看参数一个个看过至少半天
<iIE> kdlijian: 照理来说如果我没有make clean应该编译起来很快的
<wzlxx> Wm gooffice的菜单可以改字体吗？显示很粗槽
<iIE> kdlijian: 我没开CCACHE,但是应该不会很大影响
<kdlijian> iIE: 编译内核很快的，不过要是模块多就慢了。我不太懂make clean,make distclean还有 make mrproper有什么区别。
<hceasy> 注册名字那个家伙叫啥?
<iIE> kdlijian: 应该很快的，但我就加了1个编译进内核的东西，竟然编译了很长时间
<iIE> kdlijian: 我觉得很奇怪
<hceasy> ! nickserv
 * wzlxx 
 * iIE 
<kdlijian> iIE: 你不会加了compilation_mode= very_very_slow 吧？ XD
<ofan> http://fanfoublog.com/
<hceasy> 注册呢称的那个家伙叫啥了?
<ofan> nickserv
<ofan>  /msg nickserv help
<kdlijian> ofan: 恩，等着饭否呢。
<iIE> kdlijian: 没有这个参数的
<iIE> kdlijian: 好像是EMBEDDED这个参数加好之后
<hceasy> 那help 命令怎么没反应?
<iIE> kdlijian: 然后我重新去加一个参数就会很慢
<lubcat> hceasy: 想干吗？
<Barden> 擦，昨晚谁讨论chromium编译的，弄的我心血来潮也去编译chromium-8.0.552.200了....
<kdlijian> iIE: 编译内核是要加参数的吗？我没这样干过。不太懂。
<UU1231> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all   游戏嘎
<iIE> kdlijian: 不就是make menuconfig里面的参数？
<Barden> kdlijian: 参数都在.config理
<t502> 结果挂了?
<iIE> Barden: chromium是7xxM的源码包，而且很难编译，据我所知
<kdlijian> iIE: 哦，我明白你的意思了。你为你加的cmd 参数呢
<Barden> iIE: 不知道，现在已经半个小时过去了，还没完成...
<Barden> iIE: 1个半小时..
<Woodelf> Barden: 两小时
<kdlijian> Barden: 折腾吧。firefox我的不敢轻易升级。4.0不来坚决用3.6.12
<iIE> kdlijian: 什么阿，make menuconfig不是里面有很多选择吗？
<iIE> kdlijian: 有个叫做EMBEDDED
<t502> 2小时还没完?
<Barden> kdlijian: firefox4系列推荐releases目录下冻结的源码包
<kdlijian> i
<kdlijian> iIE: 知道阿。
<kdlijian> Barden: 等稳定版，不折腾。我看到有那个软件在我的console里输出一堆warning就不舒服。
<iIE> kdlijian: 就是那里面的参数阿，什么cmd参数
<iIE> Barden: 用Gentoo必须要编译那些了
<Barden> kdlijian: 那是dbug吧..关掉就是
<Wm> wzlxx: 菜单不是gtk主题的吗？
<wzlxx> wm: 是的吧
<Wm> wzlxx: 设置gtk主题字体啊
<wzlxx> Wm, 我其他的软件都没有问题啊
<kdlijian> iIE: kernel编译好之后启动时不是可以加cmd参数吗。。我以为编译是也有这种东西呢。。现在明白了。
<Barden> iIE: 呃，我就是用gentoo，以前chromium一直用的bin..昨晚看大家讨论，今天就心血来潮了
<Wm> wzlxx: 这个...
<wzlxx_> Wm 只有这个有点问题
<t502> gentoo装的时候要多久/
<iIE> kdlijian: 那不是grub的参数。
<Wm> wzlxx: 你没给它额外的关照吧...
<iIE> Barden: 请问gentoo里面/etc/make.conf里面INPUT_DEVICE在装xorg怎么配置
<kdlijian> iIE: 对 应该是叫grub的参数
<Barden> t502: 很快，熟悉的话，机子不是太老旧的话，24小时肯定搞定
<wzlxx_> wzlxx 是的
<t502> Barden: ....god
<Barden> iIE: 现在都evdev了吧...
<wzlxx> Wm, 没有啊
<kdlijian> iIE: 这个我会。只要evdev就够了，然后把xorg.conf里的mouse和keyboard全注释掉就好了 还有要加上hal支持。
<t502> 我还是老老实实的arch吧
<wzlxx> Wm, 算了，不整它了，用着还行
<Wm> wzlxx: 我也不知道了，你试试改.gtkrc设置，不行的话... （你gentoo都搞定了，这个在折腾下呗）
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<Wm> gtkrc-2.0
<wzlxx> Wm, 知道
<kdlijian> Barden: 我不知道为什么firefox老是在console上输出XID collision 一直没弄好
<kdlijian> Barden: 没开debug
<wzlxx> Wm, 谢谢，发现xchat还是好用
<t502> wzlxx: 比 pidgin好用?
<Wm> wzlxx: 我推荐你用的吗？
<wzlxx> Wm, 忘记了
<iIE> Barden: 所有的都是evdev?
<Wm> t502: 就irc来说，比pidgin好...
<Wm> 很多
<t502> Wm: 有 win版的吗?
<Wm> 有
<alick> 手机上IRC用什么软件？
<Barden> iIE: 就是鼠标键盘吧，你要要什么？evdev支持ps/2 usb等接口输入设备
<t502> android的有 irc, kjava的就不知道了
<wzlxx> Wm, 刚才试了试irssi很是没有这个顺手，哈哈
<t502> xchat是QT的吗?
<Wm> wzlxx: 恩，不过irssi扩展性很强的,
<Wm> t502: gtk
<Barden> kdlijian: 升级下libgtk.....
<alick> t502: 我目前是s60的手机
<t502> 还好,不用装那么一大堆QT库
<wzlxx> Wm, 哈哈，不会perl智能用别人的扩展了，xchat已经够用了
<kdlijian> Barden: 哪有libgtk
<t502> alick: 那就找 s60平台的喽,应该有的
<kdlijian> Barden: gtk+?
<Wm> wzlxx: en
<alick> t502: 希望有开源的
<iIE> Barden: 我现在装了gpm
<Barden> kdlijian: 嗯，升级gtk2.0
<Barden> kdlijian: 好像老的库文件是会有这个错误.
<kdlijian> Barden: 你是让我升级阿。我以为你要升级赶进想起来把gtk+ mask掉。我害怕升级呀，本本不行。
<iIE> Barden: 编译参数里面DRM_那是什么Graphic驱动？
<iIE> Barden: 我在编译的时候遇到的
<kdlijian> Barden: 现在用的gtk+是最新的阿，2.22.0是[M]~
<iIE> Barden: 我的显卡支持一个在DRM_I915另外一个是INTEl_FB这两个冲突的，我不止如何选择
<iIE> s/不止/不知/
<Wm> 正则帝
<Guest98556> xchat for windows test
<Barden> sed帝，drm_i915...既然是intel卡，问题不大的..
<Guest98556> nick iiii
<Barden> s/卡/芯片
<Guest98556> 中文测试
<kdlijian> Guest98556: 闲得蛋疼
<Barden> kdlijian: 那就不知了，以前见到过如有人出现类似错误，貌似升级gtk2后就解决了..
<iIE> Wm: 不懂的，只不过偶尔用s替换
<iIE> Barden: Intel显卡支持很差
<iIE> Barden: xorg基本上全部死机
<iiii> kdlijian, 蛋不疼,不闲,试一下
<iIE> Barden: i845g
<Barden> iIE: .......intel芯片支持最好了...你会让N & A 卡用户情何以堪..
<iiii> Wm, 感觉和pidgin差不多啊
<kdlijian> Barden: 恩，谢谢，等firefox 4出来时一并升级
<iIE> Barden: 你可以尝试网上找找Intel 82845G
 * iiii kls
<iIE> Barden: xorg死机有比较大概率的
<Barden> iIE: 教你个办法，用ubuntu的config过去编个内核，再重启后，make localmodconfig，然后再make个kernel出来...
<iIE> Barden: 干嘛Ubuntu的？
<Wm> iiii: 不至于吧...
<Barden> iIE: arch的也可以啊...我只是这样说，先弄个包含所有模块的内核出来。再考虑其他
<iIE> Barden: gentoo我已经编译好了
<hata> 什么终端比较好用
<iIE> Barden: 我最后选择了INTEL_FB
<iIE> Barden: 只不过我不明白二者的区别
<iiii> Wm, 哈哈
<iIE> Barden: arch默认是DRM_I915,结果现在频繁死机
<iIE> Barden: 我不知道换成INTEL_FB如何
<Barden> iIE: 哦，我也是i用户，kms终端切换到桌面很平滑..
<iiii> Wm, 不过 help不错,偶等新手受用,给力
<iIE> Barden: 我觉得arch编译内核极其困难
<iIE> Barden: gentoo方便多了，主要是默认内核的配置，arch我还没编译成功现在
<Barden> iIE: 还好吧，内核都差不多的....况且pkgbuild很容易读懂
<kdlijian> iIE: INTEL_FB全称叫什么？我怎么没有
<iIE> Barden: 我是下载Kernel.org然后zcat /proc/config.?z > .config && make && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/bzImage /boot/bzImage && *
<Barden> iIE: 那就是localmodconfig嘛...
<iIE> kdlijian: make menuconfig然后/INTEL_FB还是/FB_INTEL
<iIE> Barden: 不是，比localmodconfig胖大的多
<Barden> iIE: 只不过做之前一定要将自己常用模块全激活，否则...
<iIE> Barden: make menuconfig我选择了一些，结果无法启动了
<kdlijian> iIE: 我也是Intel的板子，zcat /proc/config.gz ｜ grep FB 没有和INTEL相关的
<Barden> iIE: make menuconfig选选驱动就好...
<iIE> Barden: 几百个参数阿，这么容易选阿。。。。。
<Barden> iIE: 无非就是显示驱动，声卡驱动，硬盘驱动..文件系统，就这些..
<iIE> kdlijian: 你内核版本
<kdlijian> iIE: 2.6.34
<iIE> Barden: 说的太轻巧了吧，我对硬件可是没那么熟悉，都要lspci
<iIE> kdlijian: 有的
<iIE> kdlijian: make menuconfig
<iIE> kdlijian: 不是zcat,zcat得到的找不到的可能，因为FB_INTEL和某个参数冲突的
<kdlijian> iIE: 恩，果然有。我以为zcat跟make menuconfig是一样的呢。
<iIE> kdlijian: 的确是一样的
<iIE> kdlijian: 但是互相冲突的参数好像不会保留
<iIE> kdlijian: 不是共存的
<iIE> kdlijian: 在.config里面不共存
<iIE> kdlijian: 你可以试试，make menuconfig如果去选参数应该是找不到这个FB_INTEL的，只有/才能找到
<kdlijian> iIE: 哦。这个时候当然要选drm,这个是硬件加速用的。FB应该是frame buffer吧。
<iIE> kdlijian: 不懂什么叫做DRM
<kdlijian> iIE: 我试了，找到了，我的是N。
<iIE> kdlijian: 这两个冲突不知为何
<iIE> kdlijian: 我是只有 把DRM设置成N才能看见FB_INTEL的选项
<Yangtse> 谁推荐一下报刊杂志，要订了。
<Barden> iIE: drm作用很大..基本显卡生产商的秘密就在drm中..
<kdlijian> iIE: 哦，那就果断drm。drm是用来支持xorg dri2模块的，用来硬件加速。还有agpgart什么的。
<kdlijian> Barden: 网易源挂了？
<Barden> kdlijian: 嗯
<kdlijian> Barden: sohu呢？
<Barden> kdlijian: 那就不清楚了..
<Barden> kdlijian: 据说网易换机房..
<kdlijian> Barden: 那我赶进把官方源加上
<iIE> Barden: 我已经把它赶出内核了……
<kdlijian> gmail又上不去 哎
<tonyzrh> 不会吧
<tonyzrh> 可以呀
<Yangtse> 她忘了密码了，所以上不去
<kdlijian> tonyzrh: 可能我这边网络问题 time out
<tonyzrh> 呵呵
<flh> exit
<kdlijian> 我这里google全线产品上不去。日。
<tonyzrh> 怎么永久修改ppp0 MTU值呀？
<iIE> Barden: 那么FrameBuffer我用什么？
<kdlijian> 百度毛都搜不出来。
<Barden> 看到aliedit插件出来了，擦，原来还需要libpng12....
<kdlijian> iIE: iIE 我只开启了FB，没选后缀。在DRM的时候选上KMS 开机自动在终端用FB。我估计是这样的，终端很漂亮，应该是用了FB，还有一个小企鹅。
<kdlijian> Barden: 官方的吗？试试去。
<iIE> kdlijian: 我等会儿make localmodconfig测试下
<iIE> kdlijian: 那个企鹅好像就是在里面有个什么logo的参数
<kdlijian> Barden: 刚上linuxtoy 发现网易在那里说了源挂了。toy很凶猛，老是有人在那评论发官方消息。哈哈
<kdlijian> iIE: 那得开启FB才行。能看见企鹅就说明FB用KMS开启了，也不用以前在grub里设置FB了。
<kdlijian> iIE: 以前没用KMS的时候用过FB_VESA或者FB_UVESA
<FrankLv> 手头有ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso，准备用grub4dos引导来硬盘安装。 kernel那句怎么写的？从iso中提取内核文件还是去下载？
<ofan> 163的源 打算关了？？？
<Administrator__> 大家好
<Administrator__> 有没有玩FreeBSD的
<ofan> 这nick..
<ofan> FrankLv: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=269056&start=0
<kdlijian> ofan: 哈哈
<sory> 大家好!~~~ 我再用vnc成功开启kvm系统后,无法用远程桌面查看器看到,请问怎么解决
<kdlijian> ofan: 这次^k^怎么没蹦出来提示帖子标题？
<ofan> kdlijian: 不知道，可能昨晚通宵了
<FrankLv> ofan: ubuntu-10.04-desktop 和 ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso 有差别么，我需要LVM
<FrankLv> ofan: 至少现在看到casper目录我iso没得
<ofan> FrankLv: 没什么区别
<ofan> 要不然用map 把iso映射成一个驱动器，然后正常方式引导
<flhabc> Administrator__: freebsd,主要用它做什么？
<FrankLv> ofan: have try先
<iIE> ofan: 怎会没区别呢？
<iIE> kdlijian: 我不知什么叫做KMS,我现在grub里面也要加上一句video=intelfb
<iIE> FrankLv: 显然有区别，alternate本质上就是debootstrap
<flhabc> Administrator__: freebsd,主要用它做什么？
<FrankLv> iIE: en 我可以启动安装，但是好像他找不到iso，我mount到/media/cdrom还是提示我插入光盘
<iIE> FrankLv: 你是硬盘安装？
<FrankLv> iIE: kernel参数我开始没加iso-scan/filename
<FrankLv> iIE: en
<ofan> iIE: 我去.
<iIE> FrankLv: 加上还是不行？
<FrankLv> iIE: 尝试中
<kdlijian> iIE: 我这里不用在grub加FB，如果你是自己编译内核的话，CONFIG_DRM_I915=y,CONFIG_DRM_KMS=y 就能工作了
<ofan> FrankLv: 能启动就行了，可能ubuntu安装程序监测的不是/media/cdrom
<ofan> FrankLv: 只要挂载对了位置就行了
<kdlijian> iIE: KMS就是kernel Mode Setting, 听名字好像就是。。我Google去吧还是。
<iIE> ofan: 不一定是预挂载的，Debian很复杂，我还真没成功硬盘安装过
<ofan> iIE: 那是你不会
<iIE> ofan: 我记得是hd-media?
<iIE> ofan: 反正有很多引导程序，有一个是直接把iso拷贝在根目录里面的
<flhabc> iIE: debian硬盘安装的主要是找对相同版本的引导文件
<FrankLv> alternate 的硬盘安装文档怎么网上看不到了，都是desktop的
<ofan> iIE: 只要能进live-cd的安装程序，那基本就没问题了
<iIE> ofan: 我以前搞硬盘安装和U盘安装都成功加载Linux并且开启了安装程序
<iIE> ofan: 然后提示出来说找不到要加载的硬盘
<iIE> flhabc: 我现在比较倾向的做法是debootstrap
<FrankLv> alternate 文本安装的，现在select and install software 正在安装了
<FrankLv> 看上去可以了
<iIE> FrankLv: OK
<FrankLv> thanks all
<iIE> flhabc: debootstrap然后chroot进去安装内核
<flhabc> iIE: 也比较烦，要配置
<iIE> flhabc: 和gentoo之类的安装方法没啥差别，就是配置网络，配置/etc/fstab还有内核，grub
<flhabc>  iIE  不知debootstrap能不能gentoo
<iIE> flhabc: ?
<flhabc>  iIE  不知debootstrap能不能安装gentoo
<iIE> flhabc: gentoo就是tar一个stage3
<iIE> flhabc: arch好像是pacman建立一个工作环境
<flhabc>  iIE  唉
<iIE> flhabc: debian-》debootstrap，感觉做的是一回事
<flhabc>  iIE  你现在用什么系统？
<iIE> flhabc: 安装盘也是做这些事情，只不过比较“自动化”而已，一个Python脚本或者什么的
<iIE> 没做过LFS所以对Linux内部不熟悉
<iIE> flhabc: Debian，刻盘安装的
<ofan> iIE: 不是搞过lfs才算了解
<ofan> 用ubuntu也可以阿
<iIE> ofan: 我反正几乎不知道Linux内部的
<flhabc>  iIE  可能比较方便，用盘安装，只是我不会呀
<iIE> ofan: 内核和其他东西如何配合
<iIE> flhabc: 刻盘就太容易了，往CD-ROM一塞什么事情都没了
<flhabc>  iIE  噢
<ofan> iIE: 学学开发就知道了
<iIE> ofan: 编程太难了吧
<ofan> iIE: 看你搞什么了
<iIE> ofan: 各种算法，数据结构什么的太难
<ofan> iIE: 额..
<kdlijian> iIE: 关于KMS https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_(简体中文)
<kdlijian> 靠，arck的wiki还https的
<FrankLv> 刚才在分区时不小心进了下RAID配置界面 现在fdisk里会输出些 md 信息
<imadper> 话说，大家有用ati的显卡的吗？
<Wm> 有
<imadper> Wm: 你用啥看视频？
<Wm> mplayer
<imadper> Wm: 有没有能硬解的？
<Wm> 不懂哦
<flhabc> imadper:我的本本就是ati
<imadper> Wm: 你看高清卡吗？
<imadper> flhabc: 你用啥软件能硬解？
<FrankLv> ubuntu的grub kernel参数中Init=应该是什么，我现在报没有init进busybox的shell了
<flhabc> imadper: 没硬解，能看就算了
<imadper> flhabc: 卡....
<imadper> flhabc: 真的卡....
<Wm> 我smplayer现实的video设备是x11(慢), 但看视频都不卡
<flhabc> imadper: 我觉得可以，cpu占用高是真的
<ofan> 选输出设备
<imadper> Wm: 我和你一样，但是卡，随便一个1080p的就卡
<imadper> ofan: 选哪个？
<flhabc> imadper: ati驱动是弄了吧？
<imadper> flhabc: 当然
<ofan> 我这是xv(0 ati radeon avivo video)
<imadper> ofan: 这个是硬解吗？
<flhabc> imadper: 我只看过叶问2,太大了，删除了
<ofan> 或者用gl快
<ofan> imadper: 是
<imadper> flhabc: 额
<imadper> ofan: 恩，多谢～
<imadper> ofan: 我去试试看～
<ofan> 我这选项很多..
<imadper> ofan: 恩，我先试试看这个
<tonyzrh> 把mplayer升级下
<flhabc> imadper: 你硬盘解后的效果如何？cpu方面？
<ofan> 163的源开不开了
<Barden> 精武风云貌似不错，刚通过magnet下完
<imadper> flhabc: 刚才两个都是八十多，现在都在40左右
<imadper> ofan: 恩，很好，多谢了～
<imadper> ofan: xv和gl快哪个好？
<flhabc> imadper: 哪有的下？贴下地
<ofan> imadper: 不清楚.. 可能gl的更快些
<flhabc> imadper: 明白，我的cpu也那样
<flhabc> imadper: 另外，我运行vbox后，cpu也差不多那样
<jason1999> amsn咋样弄成中文
<imadper> flhabc: 啥那有下载的？
<iIE> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_(# # # # )
<iIE> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_(# # # # )
<imadper> ofan: 恩～好，我去查查资料～
<imadper> flhabc: 你是说电影？
<iIE> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_(# # # # )
<flhabc> imadper: 刚才以为你的视频呢，后来才明白，是指cpu
<imadper> flhabc: 哦
<lazysnake> ofan: 去访问一下他的网站吧。那里说因为硬件问题不提供一些发行版的服务。不过提供arch的
<Barden> 有人玩PT哇
<iIE> xterm复制粘贴怎么弄？不改配置的话
<imadper> flhabc: 视频实在华南农业大学的ftp下载的
<imadper> flhabc: 比我们学校的ftp还快
<ofan> lazysnake: 啥意思
<iIE> 我复制不了了
<ofan> ipv6吧
<flhabc> imadper: 噢，可惜上不去
<lazysnake> ofan: http://mirrors.163.com  自己看。
<kdlijian> iIE: 鼠标两个键一起按试试
<iIE> kdlijian: 你是说左键和中键对吧
<iIE> kdlijian: 无法粘贴到别的地方，只能再xterm里面转来转去
<ofan> lazysnake: 这不开了么 ubuntu-releases..
<Barden> 复制？鼠标选中不就复制嘛，中键粘贴
<ofan> 地址变了？
<imadper> flhabc: 要ipv6支持才可以
<iIE> Barden: 你能粘贴到ff里面去吗？
<Barden> iIE: 可以
<Barden> iIE: 我用的rxvt-unicode
<flhabc> imadper: 好多人用ipv6,可我不会呀
<iIE> Barden: 我说xterm
<iIE> Barden: 我刚才忽然怎么弄下复制出去了
<kdlijian> iIE: 那就得在.Xdefaults里设置下了 我的是xterm
<iIE> Barden: 但不知道按了什么键
<Wm> iIE: 选中是复制，中键粘贴
<ofan> flhabc: 他是教育网的
<iIE> kdlijian: 我看别人这样写道：“复制xterm有自己的方法，但是如果要自己keymap可以修改.Xresource”
<flhabc> ofan: 谢谢
<kdlijian> iIE: .Xresources和.Xdefaults作用查不多吧
<flhabc> 哪位朋友可以共享一个xterm的配置文件给我吗？
<kdlijian> flhabc:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/290757/
<flhabc> kdlijian: 谢谢
<kdlijian> flhabc: welcome
<flhabc> kdlijian: 我用了，要启动下吧 那个X？
<Wm> xrdb .Xresources
<kdlijian> flhabc: 你别不改就用阿，确认bitstream vera和文泉驿正黑字体你都有
<flhabc> kdlijian: 奇怪，在我的ubu下乱码，显示文件内容
<kdlijian> flhabc: 你的Locale是什么？
<flhabc> kdlijian: utf8
<kdlijian> xrdb -load .Xdefaults
<flhabc> kdlijian: 另外，窗口小了点，我的显示器大，22的
<flhabc> kdlijian: 不是乱码，是方块，
<kdlijian> flhabc: 我没在里边设置窗口大小阿
<Wm> flhabc: 你没zenhei字体
<kdlijian> flhabc: 是阿，你有没有zenhei？
<flhabc> kdlijian: 我网络上抄了好几个，用后，跟你的都一样，我的系统是ubu
<flhabc> 安装了
<flhabc> 安装了你说的字体
<kdlijian> flhabc: 系统什么的无所谓，只要locale对，字体有，就能工作
<flhabc> kdlijian: LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<flhabc> LANGUAGE=zh_CN:zh
<flhabc> LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<kdlijian> flhabc: xterm是utf-8的吗？
<flhabc> kdlijian: 这个配置xterm,哪弄？
<RbTcLaRk> hi~
<RbTcLaRk> 大家好  = =
<Wm> = =
<flhabc> kdlijian: 这个配置xterm,在哪，才能查看和修改？
<iIE> Wm: 鼠标左键+中键的办法不行
<iIE> Wm: 即使在xterm内部粘贴出来的中文都是#
<lazysnake> iIE: 在.Xresources里修改
<iIE> lazysnake: 刚才我不知道按什么东西竟然成功复制
<lazysnake> iIE: XTerm*utf8:true XTerm*utf8Title: true
<kdlijian> flhabc: 就是自己创建的 然后编写的
<lazysnake> iIE: 分两行写。
<iIE> lazysnake: 我查过，我的UTF-8是默认开启的，只有UTF-8 Title关闭
<lazysnake> iIE: 哦。
<iIE> lazysnake: 否则中文显示也不行吧？
<iIE> lazysnake: 我现在就是xterm
<kdlijian> iIE: utf-8 title最好也开启 我这边不开启就会出些问题。当然不是复制粘贴的问题。
<lazysnake> iIE: xterm下就是弄刚刚那两个就行了。我知道显示可以，但是贴上去的号就会变成#
<iIE> lazysnake: 不知道，刚才按了什么成功复制的
<lazysnake> iIE: 添加刚刚那两行之后，再执行sudo xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<flhabc> kdlijian: 好了，谢谢，
<lazysnake> iIE: 有时是可以，但是很多时候并不可以。
<iIE> lazysnake: 不应该是偶然的
<kdlijian> flhabc: 效果满意吗？
<aass> kdlijian: 还在不？
<kdlijian> aass: 在呢。
<aass> kdlijian: 我刚起，呵呵
<iIE> n@ubuntu/member/happyaron] has joined #ubuntu-cn [14:21] [iIE(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu-cn(+Ccntz)]
<iIE> lazysnake: 而且怎么复制到FireFox里面去
<kdlijian> aass: /msg
<lazysnake> iIE: 选定就行了。不过不知道你那里怎么设定的
<flhabc> kdlijian: 字号小了点，窗口小了点，我再弄弄看
<iIE> lazysnake: 默认设置，没动过.Xresource
<iIE> flhabc: -fa default参数加上，或者Term*face什么的
<kdlijian> flhabc: 哈哈，字号在faceSize里改。窗口大小我就不知道了，我用平铺。
<flhabc> 谢谢刚才的命令  ： xrdb -load .Xresources
<lazysnake> iIE: 你参考一下论坛里的设定啊。有个人贴出来的。要修改过才好用的。
<iIE> lazysnake: 我看过他那个设置，是把键映射到某个语句
<iIE> 14:23 < iIE> flhabc: -fa default# # # # , # # Term*face# # #
<ofan> 晕
<lazysnake> iIE: 选定就复制了。
<iIE> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_(简体中文)
<kdlijian> iIE: 这回行了 呵呵
<iIE> lazysnake: 有没有terminal操作起来象vim一样
<iIE> kdlijian: 不行的
<iIE> kdlijian: 我是测试从FireFox复制过来是行的
<iIE> kdlijian: 过去不行
<lazysnake> iIE: 不明白。
<lazysnake> iIE: 你说的是Bash吗
<iIE> lazysnake: 应该是终端吧，就是说如果我进入命令模式就是输入命令的，如果是一般模式的话可以h,j,k,l移动光标并且Y复制之类的
<iIE> lazysnake: 象VIM那样操作的
<flhabc> kdlijian: xterm有没有边上的滚动条？我的没有？
<lazysnake> iIE: 你说的就是bash啊。在~/.bashrc里设定set -o vi就行了
<iIE> lazysnake: set -o vi我试过，不是这样的
<ofan> iIE: 。。。
<lazysnake> iIE: 那你想怎么弄？
<kdlijian> flhabc: 有吧 我这边故意没编译滚动条 不知道ubuntu怎么搞
<ofan> lazysnake: 他想在vim里用shell
<iIE> ofan: No
<flhabc> kdlijian: 没关系，我只要知道有与没，
<iIE> ofan: vim里面shell不就是:!
<ofan> iIE: No!
<lazysnake> iIE: 在term里就是两种模式啊。一个默认的emacs，另外是vi模式
<ofan> iIE: 有些shelle插件
 * JuncoJet howdy   everyone
<lazysnake> JuncoJet: howdy
<iIE> lazysnake: 你现在从term复制东西需要鼠标吗？
<lazysnake> iIE: 要的，我用鼠标选定
<iIE> lazysnake: 我想象vim那样，当中一个光标，然后v进入选择模式，选好之后y一下搞定
<kdlijian> lazysnake: XD
<kdlijian> iIE: man bash看看
<ofan> iIE: 你需要的是copy mode
<iIE> ofan: CARET mode
<iIE> ofan: VISUAL mode
<iIE> ofan: COMMAND mode
<ofan> iIE: use screen or tmux
<lazysnake> texput.l
<lazysnake> iIE: 按v进入编辑模式，再按v进入可视模式，"+y是复制
<iIE> 另外vimperator里面Ctrl+I呼出的是gvim，我想变成vim怎么弄
<iIE> lazysnake: 如何做？
<flh> kdlijian: 效果不错，没有你们的指点，我差点放弃了xterm,以前我一直用urxvt 有点两个都需要
<iIE> flh: 我xterm中文输入搞了半天
<flh> iIE: 我用fcitx弄好了就能，没有动过什么
<kdlijian> flh: 我一直喜欢xterm
<ofan> Anic -- Faster than C, Safer than Java, Simpler than *sh
<cshao> what's that?
<iIE> flh: 你开机默认加载了dbus并且加载了你的xterm,xterm离开dbus无法输入
<ofan> http://code.google.com/p/anic/
<ofan> p/anic..
<flh> kdlijian: 我重起X 后，opera 的进程不死，cpu直占大量，你们会不会？
<happyaron> flh: pkill opera
<kdlijian> flh:　firefox党淡定地飘过
<flh> happyaron: 我用了个   kill   -9   `ps   -ef|grep  opera|awk   '{print   $2} '`
<flh> happyaron: 刚才用pkill opera不灵一样
<happyaron> flh: pkill -9 opera
<flh> happyaron: 收下了，我的太长不好用
<lazysnake> flh: ps -ef|grep opera 获取进程号，kill -9 PID.
<pys8302> killall
<Wm> 我们是幸福的狐狸党人...
<flh> happyaron: 我在irssi上添加好了自动添加服务 irc.freenode.net   启动后还不能直接进入#ubuntu-cn   要手动/join   #ubuntu-cn   能不能运行irssi 后就直接进这里？
<happyaron> flh: autojoin = yes
<ofan> flh: /channel add -auto #ubuntu-cn ircnet
<flh> ofan: 正解
<flh_> exit
<flh_> exit
<iIE> lazysnake: 我知道了
<iIE> lazysnake: 在要复制的地方按下鼠标左键复制肯定不能复制的
<iIE> lazysnake: 如果按下的是鼠标中键，就OK了
<lazysnake> iIE: ?
<iIE> lazysnake: 不过有个坏处
<iIE> 14:57 < iIE> lazysnake: # # # # # # # # # # , # OK#
<lazysnake> iIE: 我的设定，只要选定文字，就自动复制了
<iIE> 14:57 < iIE> lazysnake: 如果按下的是鼠标中键，就OK了
<flh> ofan: /channel add -auto #ubuntu-cn ircnet  没有成功，irssi
<lazysnake> iIE: 你那个是粘贴的快捷键，我设定的依然是^v
<ofan> flh: 你要先自动链接服务器
<iIE> lazysnake: 我搞错了
<iIE> lazysnake: 我没有配置竟然也是选中就复制了
<flh> ofan: 服务器的是能自动到那一步
<ofan> flh: what?
<lazysnake> iIE:  0
<iIE> lazysnake: 鼠标左键一点反而进缓冲区了，那个不支持unicode
<lazysnake> iIE: 不明白
<flh> ofan: 我运行irssi后：就进入到：15:01 -!- Irssi: Your nick is owned by flh [~flh@115.230.73.29]
<flh> >> (15:01) (flh_[+i]) (1:freenode)
<lazysnake> iIE: 我这一点问题都没得。
<ofan> flh: 你的nick被占用
<flh> ofan: 有点明白，
<kdlijian> #arch-cn怎么一个人都没有？
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 是#archlinux-cn
<lazysnake> 不明白为什么放着google不用。 关于如何设定irssi http://my.oschina.net/soge1988/blog/1856
<ofan> kdlijian: 进oftc的arch-cn
<kdlijian> lazysnake: THX
<kdlijian> 难怪大家都来ubuntu-cn
<iiii> #join archlinux-cn
<jackey> ubuntu 9.04 asus本本，启动时显示ata5:SRST failed errno=-16 ,启动特别慢，什么原因。
<iiii> kdlijian, archlinux-cn 也在 freenode?
<jackey> 大家都帮帮忙啊。
<iiii> kao,总共才7个人
<kdlijian> iiii: 可不是吗？再去oftc的看看
<iIE> 当然到ubuntu-cn,其他地方都是高手，这里菜鸟多
<gebjgd> iIE: 你搞定没？
<iIE> gebjgd: 什么
<gebjgd> iIE: xterm
<iIE> gebjgd: xterm很多东西搞不定
<gebjgd> iIE: 我是说输入法
<flh> kdlijian: 还是不能直接进这里，笨啊
<iIE> gebjgd: dbus-launch xterm就行了
<gebjgd> iIE: 恭喜
<kdlijian> flh: google之 arch的wiki就不错
<flhx> gebjgd:你的不能自动补齐？
<flhx> gebjgd:你的不让自动补齐？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 投票？
<iiii> 投票?
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 怎么吃包包30个
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<roylez_> .
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你不水饺的么
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚哥
<xijiao> zmcbb30, 包子叔
<zmcbb30> .....
<zmcbb30> xijiao: nnd....都说了只有雕叔才是叔
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 带馅的都吃
<iiii> ...
<Wm> 你们是不是每天都来一次啊
<iiii> 都不出去哈皮?
<sory_> 第一次来这里~~~
<sory_> 听说有高手答疑?~~~
<wzssyqa> sory_: 你还敢说第一次哦
<sory_> ~~~
<zmcbb30> 神今天不在
<sory_> 我是说用tp://webchat.freenode.net/
<sory_> 这个进来~~~
<sory_> 还是vnc连接搞不定~~~
<sory_> 搞了两天,差了好多资料,还是不清楚怎么回事~~`
<flh> ls
<iiii> ls
<sory_> 有没有东莞的?
<zmcbb30> 没有
<zmcbb30> 貌似
<zmcbb30> 雕叔以前在东莞
<zmcbb30> 佩佩也在
<sory_> 想找人问问,或者拿个dvd复制一下~~
<sory_> 学校限制流量
<zmcbb30> sory_: .......
<zmcbb30> 下载
<sory_> 好悲剧
<zmcbb30> 5块钱买一个
<sory_> ~~~  电脑城?
<cnboyka> 请教 sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<zmcbb30> 网店
<zmcbb30> ubuntu中文商店
<cnboyka> 提示 找不到命令
<sory_> 网过 邮费都比原价高
<zmcbb30> 傻瓜 ,
<zmcbb30> 你问店主在哪
<sory_> ~~~`
<zmcbb30> 直接过去打劫
<sory_> ~~~~
<zmcbb30> 反正同城
<sory_> 没东莞的好像
<zmcbb30> nnd
<sory_> 我上淘宝差了一下
<Echol> ubuntu 不能装ORACLE吗？
<zmcbb30> 一叶老大不是东莞的么
<sory_> 谁~~ 求qq
<zmcbb30> 你连神都不认识
<zmcbb30> 你自己去反省一下先
<sory_> 我刚来~~~
<zmcbb30> 好
<sory_> 神阿`~~
<zmcbb30> 刚来的第一件事就是去认识神
<sory_> 入手ubuntu才两个月
<sory_> 怎么认识?
<sory_> 来个介绍贴
<zmcbb30> 神 = 一叶 或者  神= 依依
<sory_> ~~~
<iIE> zmcbb30: ?
<sory_> 收到
<cshao> Ubuntu上可以装Oracle
<Echol> 高手呢？ oracle 11g 是不是在UBUNTU下不能装呢？
<zmcbb30> 中文论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<Echol> 那是10G
<gebjgd>  http://www.6park.com/news/messages/95068.html
<gebjgd> “脱光门”女主角身份遭人肉:原来是“富二代
<sory_> ~~~
<iIE> zmcbb30: 不是eexpress吗？
<ofan> geilivable...
<iIE> 有谁用vimperator吗？
<Echol> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ubuntu%E4%B8%8AOracle10g%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97    oracle 10g
<Echol> 谁在ubuntu装上过11g的？
<iIE> 谁用Vimperator
<zmcbb30> iIE: 你也要去反省一下先 , 神级别的家伙有好几个 , 常在这里出现的是依依
<sory_> 呼叫 依依 ~~~
<iIE> zmcbb30: 我一窍不通
<sory_> 是妹子吗?
<zmcbb30> 在东莞的找妹子还不容易 ?
<zmcbb30> 要什么服务的都有
<zmcbb30> 双飞/三P/毒龙/冰火/--->全套
<kdlijian> iIE: 这么不巧，我用。但别指望我会什么。
<Echol> 深圳不是遍地都是妹子吗
<sory_> zmcbb30:  给个链接~~~
<iIE> kdlijian: editor如何变成vim?
<iIE> kdlijian: 默认是gvim,我不喜欢
<ofan> zmcbb30: 夸张了吧
<iiii> 东莞才遍地都是
<zmcbb30> ofan: 你去试试
<ofan> zmcbb30: 太远了
<iiii> 深圳遍地都是工厂小妹,哈哈
<zmcbb30> 中文论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<iiii> 关内遍地都是程序员,哈哈
<wzlxx> iIE， export EDITOR='VIM'
<gebjgd> 工厂小妹很给力
<Echol> 哈哈
<wzssyqa> 东莞的风刮过去了？
<ofan> 广东那才遍地程序员
<iiii> 工厂小妹 配 程序猿 哈哈,
<iiii> 2 VS 1
<sory_> ~~~
<gebjgd> iiii: 相当不错的配置
<zmcbb30> 怕你玩不起
<gebjgd> iiii: 3p双飞
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 多吃鸡蛋
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 1天10个
<zmcbb30> 没有的
<zmcbb30> 入的没有出的快
<tonyzrh> 怎么永久修改ppp0 mtu值？
<tonyzrh> google的方法都行不通
<iiii> ppp0 mtu 是啥,? 电信的播号器?
<nsdy> 各位兄弟 急救    有没有命令行下的系统清理软件。。。 类似bleanchbit
<maple> iyten: 蛋疼不
<sory_> 我觉得要推广ubuntu得从学校搞
<JuncoJet> 不疼
<flh> 请教：arch 4G 内核是什么？
<flh> 请教：arch 支持4G 内核是什么？
<happyaron> flh: 64位，lol
<JuncoJet> ubuntu在中国不可能推广的出去的
<sory_> JuncoJet:  不一定吧,有理由吗?
<ofan> JuncoJet: 这艰巨的任务教给你了...
<JuncoJet> 没谁会去整天wine运行win程序在linux上
<tonyzrh> 我现在是这个情况，电脑重启后每次只能上google等少数网站，必须键入sudo ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1412 更改mtu值为1412才能正常上网，每次重启都得改一次，太麻烦了
<iiii> 啥时候出ubuntu手机?
<pocoyo> happyaron: 	      #ubuntu-cn to +j 6:1 这个是啥？
<flh> happyaron: 我目前安装的系统是i386 有没有debian那样的内核可选择？
<JuncoJet> win程序根深蒂固
 * pocoyo linux下有没有什么流量监控的软件。局域网的？
<JuncoJet> ubuntu手机有咯  n900就能用ubuntu
<iiii> n900 nakia?
<sory_> pocoyo : conky插件不合格吗  >?  你要那种很专业的流量监控?
<JuncoJet> 但是ubuntu操控并不适合手机，还是android给力
<pocoyo> sory_: 像p2p终结者那样 监控别人的？有没？
<JuncoJet> ç±³
<iiii> JuncoJet, 平板总行吧
<sory_> pocoyo : 不清楚,问大婶~~
<sory_> moto手机似乎都是linux系统的
<JuncoJet> 可以是可以，但是滑动事件  屏幕输入法 等，都还是需要定制
<JuncoJet> 软件也是，要专门开发
<iiii> JuncoJet, 哈哈,android能做到,基于 ub 也可以做到
<flh> happyaron: arch一定要上64位的才支持4g内存？
<JuncoJet> moto很早的时候就linux了吧但被赛班埋没了，现在依靠android杀回来了
<JuncoJet> 我现在用的就是moto的android手机
<iiii> moto怪他自已~~~
<kdlijian> flh: 内核里有个选项，支持>4G内存，不知道有没说到点？
<iiii> 做 linux手机时,搞那么多限制
<JuncoJet> ape模式
<JuncoJet> linux手机没太多限制
<flh> kdlijian: 我是新手，以前一直debian,一无所知
<iiii> JuncoJet, 有,不刷有很多
<JuncoJet> root权限破解出来什么都可以了
<JuncoJet> android可以用tcpdump
<alvin_rxg> flh: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?O=0&K=pae&do_Search=Go
<JuncoJet> iptable
<iiii> pkg安装都有,
<flh> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
<iiii> JuncoJet, 现在用 xt-702?
<pocoyo> sory_: http://www.ubuntuchina.com/redirect.php?tid=3188&goto=lastpost
<JuncoJet> 买不起……，我的cliq
<JuncoJet> 1400买的
<kdlijian> linux下有什么好的截屏软件，跟QQ ctrl+shift+A似的？
<sory_> pocoyo: 被你找到了
<iiii> 我一直都是在用 moto
<kdlijian> Ctrl+alt+A , sorry
<flh> alvin_rxg: 奇怪，用大一点内存的人还不多？
<sory_> kdlijian: 我用录制桌面工具
<sory_> 还可以,就是不能录机器音
<iiii> flh, 我是  4G
<kdlijian> "录制桌面工具" 包明？
<kdlijian> 包名？
<iiii> 当3G用,1G给显存,浪费啊
<sory_> 等一下,我看看
<sory_> 忘了
<JuncoJet> ubuntu上很少能找到好的录像软件
<flh> iiii: 给我一条安装大内存内核的命令吧？
<JuncoJet> 录制avi的几乎都有问题
<pocoyo> sory_: 流量监控是不是必须在路由器？
<sory_> pocoyo: 我是新手,问大婶吧~~~  好有鸭梨~~
<iiii> flh, 我可以直接用啊,
<JuncoJet> 现在哪些路由可以刷linux？
<ofan> pocoyo: 监控自己的？
<pocoyo> ofan: 当然想监控局域网别的。
<JuncoJet> 可以外接硬盘 当bt下载器的
<flh> iiii: Mem:       3063260     390932    2672328 不是可惜，还有部分？
<pocoyo> ofan: 不过可以欺骗路由器 由我这里转发？
<JuncoJet> ape模式开启（应该是ape吧）
<FrankLv> JuncoJet: try 500U
<iiii> flh, 我还真没注意,回去看看
<JuncoJet> 500u？贵伐？
<ofan> pocoyo: 局域网里都是广播的，只是网卡会只截获你的数据包
<FrankLv> JuncoJet: about 270
<JuncoJet> 可以接受
<ofan> pocoyo: 开启etherape就看到了
<pocoyo> ofan: etherape是啥？
<sory_> kdlijian: 终于找到了,好乱阿,我的包~~~  byzanz-applet
<ofan> pocoyo: 图形化的网络查看器.. 能看到网内的数据流向
<JuncoJet> linus说过ape会有25％性能差异，但测试结果貌似相差不大
<kdlijian> sory_: 谢谢你
<messi> 有人使用smplayer吗？
<pocoyo> ofan: 没理由能看到别人的吧？ 除了arp广播一下 别的还有？
<sory> kdlijian:  不用谢~
<JuncoJet> linus说过ape会有25％性能差异，但测试结果貌似相差不大  有人真正测试过吗？
<JuncoJet> 网上那个不一定真的
<kdlijian> JuncoJet: ape是什么？
<sory> 貌似大神还没出现
<JuncoJet> pae？
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 64G的内核独立进程可以使用超过3G的内存
<happyaron> FrankLv: 你自己编译个带pae的。
<pocoyo> ofan: etherape 跟wireshark 是一样的吧？差不多吧？
<happyaron> FrankLv: 发错。
<happyaron> flh: 你自己编译个带pae的。
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 比如你编个程序。你用32位的系统就只能用到3G内存
<ofan> pocoyo: wirreshark强
<JuncoJet> 我是问性能差异，有谁测试过
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 驱动之家不是测试过么
<iiii> 最多到 3G,
<JuncoJet> linus说过ape会有25％性能差异
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 自己翻网页
<pocoyo> ofan: 那也监控不到别的主机的流量啊。
<iiii> 除非给 特定的 server
<JuncoJet> 网上那个不一定属实啊，而且测试只有一个版本
<JuncoJet> 大家都转载的同一篇
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 网上搜去
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 测这个的人多了
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 英文网站
<ofan> pocoyo:
<ofan> 目前的局域网基本上都采用以广播为技术基础的以太网，任何两个节点之间的通信数据包，不仅为这两个节点的网卡所接收，也同时为处在同一以太网上的任何一个节点的网卡所截取。
<Barden> 囧，刚无聊，ssh到服务器，再从服务器ssh到本地机...不知道这样循环有无止境
<pocoyo> ofan: 我看了wireshare很久 除了是路由广播的 arp 很少能看到别的机器的
<pangyu> 现在64位的软件问题还有么？比如flash什么的
<happyaron> pangyu: 我在用64位flash，没啥毛病
<hylinux> pangyu, flash可以直接用的。
<ofan> pocoyo: 不清楚了  没用过wireshare，不过要接收所有的包可能需要特殊的驱动或其他方法获取..
<pangyu> 是么？
<happyaron> pangyu: 乱码问题还要简单处理。或者用32位flash
<sory> 阿,对了,我用了mac 的主题,发现工作区只能用两个了~~而且没法更改
<wegue> 最近进百度贴吧谷歌浏览器的flash老是崩溃，请问这是什么情况？
<pangyu> happyaron: 64位下可以解决么？
<happyaron> pangyu: 我这里是没有任何问题。
<edison0354> happyaron: flash乱码不是字体的问题？
<Barden> flash字体听fontconfig的指挥么？
<pangyu> 准备加内存了可以，哈哈
<edison0354> Barden: 貌似使得
<happyaron> edison0354: 是吧。
<Barden> edison0354: 那就很简单，用.fonts.conf去控制，我用到现在还没发生过flash乱码的问题...出现乱码一般由于font设置不够严禁
<happyaron> Barden: 不完全听
<edison0354> Barden: 好像flash用的是sans-serif字体，然后系统默认的字体族里的字体里面没有中文字符
<edison0354> Barden: 然后加一个微米黑进去就好了
<edison0354> Barden: 好像是这样的
<Barden> edison0354: 呃，那就字体替换啊，sans找不到则用下一个譬如微米黑替换
<iVIM2> Barden: 我全部用wqy-microhei作为sans,sans-serif,用microhei mono作为monospace
<edison0354> iVIM2: 一样
<edison0354> iVIM2: 但是现在想找个好点的serif字体
<edison0354> iVIM2: 还有，sans==sans-serif==无衬线
<iVIM2> edison0354: 我对字体要求很低
<iVIM2> edison0354: 别人说用微软雅黑好
<edison0354> iVIM2: 不喜欢，还是用微米黑
<edison0354> iVIM2: 支持开源，不支持M$
<iVIM2> edison0354: 说什么“程序员必备”什么的
<edison0354> cfy: 你每天不自习啊？
<edison0354> iVIM2: 啥？
<iVIM2> edison0354: 就是M$那字体
<edison0354> iVIM2: ……
<iiii> 微米黑,个人喜欢这个
<edison0354> iVIM2: 不是有的人喜欢点阵嘛
<iiii> 点阵看时间长了眼睛像被点阵了
<iVIM2> edison0354: 反正我不是程序员，编程也几乎不知道
<edison0354> iVIM2: 一样
<iVIM2> iiii: 我散光的也看不出来
<iiii> iVIM2, PF,
<edison0354> happyaron: shell编程里面分号和换行是不是差不多的用处？
<JuncoJet> -_-!
<ofan> 网上的编程字体都是扯淡
<iiii> 我有时候点阵看时间长了都想流泪
<ofan> iiii: 看看你的截图
<ofan> 点阵对眼睛更好
<iiii> 时间长了不行
<edison0354> iiii: 我看同学的XP的宋体就蛋疼……
<ofan> iiii: 我就用点阵的..
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是
<iiii> 我现在用 xp 都 true type
<JuncoJet> 宋体在xp上的表现比雅黑好
<JuncoJet> 字体清晰
<edison0354> happyaron: 求扫盲
<ofan> “Those that can, do. Those that can’t, complain.”
<iiii> xp上我用的 M$的 yahei
<edison0354> iiii: 你装个mactype调调会好很多，比Linux里面的渲染都好看的
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，我也说不清楚，反正就是不全一样
<ofan> win上用宋体就好
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<lainme> JuncoJet: 那是因为XP的字体渲染不好，可以用GDI++
<iiii> edison0354, 我觉得够了,不想折腾了,
<ofan> mac的字体也很花
<edison0354> iiii: 又不麻烦，gdi++配合微米黑相当好看的，可调项也比fonts.conf多
<gebjgd> 常年用mac字体的人路过
<edison0354> gebjgd: 感觉黑体-简没微米黑好看
<iiii> linux下就用 wqy 微米黑,很爽,
<ofan> 小字体还是点阵舒服
<iiii> 各个觉得比 m$的yahei要好
<gebjgd> edison0354: 字体 桌面 都是个人爱好问题，没有讨论的必要
<edison0354> gebjgd: 确实……
<gebjgd> edison0354: STheiti开了hint之后很完美
<gebjgd> edison0354: 但是圆体开了hint之后就残了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 黑体-简的中文带hint不？
<iiii> gebjgd, 哈哈,交流下
<gebjgd> edison0354: hint了之后很清晰
<iiii> 看看微米黑的粉丝多不
<gebjgd> edison0354: 不会长毛了
<edison0354> gebjgd: autohint还是hint full还是什么？
<gebjgd> edison0354: lcd的那个
<edison0354> gebjgd: 额
<hceasy> 水牛？
<edison0354> gebjgd: lcddefault lcdlight lcdlegacy ，你开的哪个？
<hceasy> 在不？
<hceasy> 大家好
<pocoyo> 我不在
<hceasy> 水牛死哪了？
<hceasy> 死去
<JuncoJet> 我不宅
<edison0354> hceasy: 他去耕地了
<hceasy> 注册呢称的命令具体格式？
<JuncoJet> ／ns reg 密码 email
<pocoyo> hceasy: http://www.ubuntuhome.com/
<hceasy> 那个家伙的名字是啥？ NICKSRIU?
<chengjiangtao> 下午好
<kenifanying> 大家平时都怎么翻墙呀？
<chengjiangtao> 二个管理是机器人吗
<iiii> kenifanying, 介里有 log
<kenifanying> 什么？
<kdlijian> 用gentoo的有福了 lcdfilter overlay tu-cn
<kdlijian> 16:43 < JuncoJet> / ns reg # #  email
<hceasy> 水牛，那个…被黑了？
<kdlijian> http://gitorious.org/lcd-filtering/pages/Home
<ofan> 被黑了？？？
<chengjiangtao> 大家用的是什么版本
<ofan> 还是黑客的主页
<ofan> Jason.. so cool..
<touparx> kdlijian: 早就在用了
<iVIM2> kdlijian: gentoo怎么了
<hceasy> 不清楚…
<ofan> 翻墙用VPN
<edison0354> ofan: 貌似就是被黑了
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<chengjiangtao> 有人用用YLMF OS3.0的吗
<pocoyo> chengjiangtao: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<kdlijian> touparx: 看来我真不该说
<chengjiangtao> 我看一下
<hceasy> 用那个什么雨林的，去你们的论坛讨论
<lainme> 最近怎么都来这个，我们学校某网站也被黑了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你怎么经常发阿荣的那个帖子？
<hceasy> 这里很危险的
<pocoyo> edison0354: :D
<iiii> ofan 是 sir?
<ofan> iiii: ?
<chengjiangtao> 为什么呀
<happyaron> caleb- 前辈在不？
<iVIM2> chengjiangtao: 不要用YLMF
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<iiii> p.o.l.i.c.e
<ofan> 用用也无所谓
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 人家个人喜好。咱官不到
<gebjgd> chenghaibo: ylmf很不错的
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<gebjgd> chenghaibo: 继续用
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你复读机了……
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 你什么时候晋升为bot了？
<chengjiangtao> 那个是UBUNTU
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你才发现。
<edison0354> iVIM2: 他是牛工bot
<chengjiangtao> 也是个操作系统关P O。。L。ICE啥事
<Wm> 在这里ylmf和pocoyo不兼容的...，包冲突
<pocoyo> Wm: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<touparx> kdlijian: 给大家提醒下也好
<Wm> pocoyo: 你回复的真及时...
<chengjiangtao> 哦
<lainme> chengjiangtao: 那是自动的，检测就自动回。。。
<JustinLei> YMLF
<wzlxx> 谁有好的xterm的配色方案？？？
<pocoyo> Wm: 哦哈哈哈哈咿呀
<happyaron> pocoyo: 桌面培训网页访问量已经56W了，PDF下载不知道多少。
<pocoyo> JustinLei: 你真聪明
<hceasy> 水牛，帮我找找lmirc的呢称补全
<JustinLei> YLMF OS3.0
<chengjiangtao> 哦。刚才那个是机器人呀
<pocoyo> JustinLei: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<JustinLei> YLMF OS3.0
<pocoyo> JustinLei: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<pocoyo> hceasy: 没有补全。
<JustinLei> 哈哈
<pocoyo> JustinLei: 咱俩要被踢了。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 咦，难道真的是bot了？回复好快……
<ofan> pocoyo: 你的bot用什么写的
<pocoyo> edison0354: ...
<JustinLei> pocoyo, bot...?
<chengjiangtao> 罗伯特
<pocoyo> ofan: 只会匹配个字符串。。 erc里面弄的。
<Wm> 测试 YL MF
<ofan> pocoyo: o~~
<chengjiangtao> 呵呵，分开就没事。
<hceasy> POCOYO是来源社区的一个新的人工智能项目
<JustinLei> 还是不是很智能..
<wzlxx> 谁有好的xterm的配色方案？？？
<MaskRay`> ofan: 我猜是 erc-insert-post-hook
<wzlxx> 谁有好的xterm的配色方案？？？
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎，手动机器人
<pocoyo> JustinLei: 智能的大小眼儿 不在了 会说中文。
<pocoyo> 还有一个 MaskRay` 的会说英文的。
<JustinLei> pocoyo, 囧
<Wm> wzlxx: 有，但不知道怎么发
<hceasy> 大小眼去哪儿了？
<JustinLei> pocoyo, 你到底是BOT还是BOT还是BOT?
<pocoyo> JustinLei: ...
<chengjiangtao> 你打的字是红的
<ofan> 大小眼用的那个bot是收费的
<pocoyo> ofan: 不会吧。。。
<wzlxx> Wm: 看到我发的了吗？
<chengjiangtao> 这晨有QQ群吗
<chengjiangtao> 这个聊天室。
<hceasy> POCOYO是来源社区的一个人工智能开发项目，他是机器人，但他不会承认的
<iiii> bot呼叫 bot
<pocoyo> ofan:  我觉着大小眼讲的中文 也是根据字符匹配的 可能里面的话比较多点 随机性强？
<ofan> pocoyo: 就是alicebot.org
<edison0354> chengjiangtao: 你又要被tjjtds了……
<ofan> pocoyo: 不是简单的匹配，很智能的..
<pocoyo> ofan: 英文的可以 中文的怎么弄？
<chengjiangtao> 晕。
<Wm> wzlxx: 你今天配置了一天xterm啊
<chengjiangtao> tjjtds是什么意思
<wzlxx> Wm: 以前用的就是
<cfy> chengjiangtao: @_@
<cfy> chengjiangtao: 太邪恶了
<lainme> chengjiangtao: 论坛上有些QQ群号，这里没
<hceasy> 雨林木枫
<ofan> pocoyo: 可以自己定制.. 让它说中文
<chengjiangtao> chengjiangtao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wzlxx> Wm: 我用你的配色看看
<hceasy> 水牛
<iiii> tjjtds    求解释
<hceasy> 那个补全的有什么命令可以代替么？
<chengjiangtao> 哈哈。
<iiii> ti jiji tan dao si?
<pocoyo> iiii: 百度 你就知道
<wzlxx> Wm: 还可以，呵呵
<gebjgd> iiii: 天津交通堵塞
<edison0354> iiii: tan jj tan dao si
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……=
<blueghost> 昨晚 谁看了 亚运开幕式
<edison0354> gebjgd: 让我想起了那个RTRTRTRT……的翻译
<Wm> wzlxx: 主要就是那个蓝色，默认的太深, 其它的都没什么特色
<edison0354> blueghost: 传说很恶心
<iiii> gebjgd, 偶也是踢,原来更邪恶
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哦
<blueghost> edison0354:) 如何恶心， 我没看
<zeroleaf> 水牛
<edison0354> blueghost: 我也没看
<edison0354> pocoyo: 每个人来了都跟你问好
<chengjiangtao> 水牛是什么意思啊
<wzlxx> Wm :我不知道默认的是什么样
<pocoyo> edison0354: 其实我是想跟 lainme 这样的MM问好的。
<wzlxx> Wm: 我的默认的就是一个很小的块而已，哈哈
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<wzlxx> Wm: 我的都是自己配置的
<iiii> 介里有MM吗
<edison0354> iiii: 有
<iiii> who is MM
<lainme> pocoyo: ...
<edison0354> 那个JS版的植物大战僵尸就是个MM写的
<edison0354> 貌似还是人母级别的
<chengjiangtao> 弹鸡鸡弹到死
<iiii> 人母....
<ofan> oh
<oneleaf> 哈哈
<iiii> 好像 jp片中用语,
<oneleaf> 水牛
<ofan> oneleaf: 搞冒充
<ofan> oneleaf: tnjjtds
<pocoyo> happyaron: 有人冒充。。。 搞死他
<oneleaf> 嘻嘻
<iiii> tnztds
<pocoyo> 是男人你别跑。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 万一是太监呢？
<pocoyo> edison0354: ...那就那它变成女的
<edison0354> P0coyo: ……………………
<lainme> edison0354: ...
<P0coyo> 呵呵
<blueghost> 昨晚 谁看了 亚运开幕式
<edison0354> lainme: 你是不是MM？
 * MaskRay 举手
<blueghost> 难道这里的人 一个都没看 亚运开幕式吗
<edison0354> pocoyo: 人呢？
<lainme> edison0354: 看来应该及时问好
<ofan> blueghost: 没电视
<wzlxx> Wm: 你一直用的都是xterm??
<edison0354> lainme: 到底是不是MM呐？
<blueghost> 怎么 茂名没见火炬传递
<waterloo2005> 大家的tor今天能用吗？我昨晚还行，今天就不行了
<edison0354> tor……
<edison0354> 好久没用过了
<Wm> wzlxx: 恩
<lainme> edison0354: 不是男的
<wzlxx> Wm: 同样啊，用xterm的人太少了现在
<chengjiangtao> 舔鸡鸡舔到爽
<chengjiangtao> 舔鸡鸡舔到屎
<chengjiangtao> 踢鸡鸡踢到死
<chengjiangtao> 套鸡鸡套到射
<chengjiangtao> 烫鸡鸡烫到熟
<chengjiangtao> 挺鸡鸡挺到射
<edison0354> lainme: 哦
<chengjiangtao> 挺鸡鸡探到屎
<blueghost> 茂名电视台还曾经播出过 对火炬手 的采访
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 你看了开幕式????
<chengjiangtao> 掏鸡鸡，舔点射
<chengjiangtao> 太久坚挺到射
<chengjiangtao> 舔姐姐舔到爽
<edison0354> chengjiangtao: 你快被T了……
<^k^> chengjiangtao:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> 囧
<ofan> chengjiangtao: 你完蛋了
<wzlxx> Wm: 不过xterm的这个进度条真的很没用，这个不如urxvt的
<alick> hehe
<pocoyo> edison0354: 先知。
<happyaron> ...
<edison0354> ……
<Wm> wzlxx: 什么进度条？ 边上的那个
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 开幕式 怎么样， 儿子 星期一要谈感想呢
<pocoyo> happyaron: 刚才有人冒充老大 虍了她/它/他
<edison0354> happyaron: 被你人工了，我还以为会机器人T出去
<wzlxx> Wm: 就是你的左边的那个
<edison0354> onenight: 干嘛不叫ONS？
<happyaron> edison0354: 触发机器人的规则要难一点。
<edison0354> chengjiangtao: ……
<happyaron> pocoyo: 谁啊？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那叫滚动条吧
<onenight> 我
<MaskRay> blueghost: 点火仪式挺有新意，融合了传统文化
<chengjiangtao> 谁把我踢了
<Wm> wzlxx: 我放左边是为了窗口在 边上是好看点，滚动用滚轮
<onenight> 机器人
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=303395
<blueghost> 谁看了亚运会开幕式， 说说感想， 星期一幼儿园说
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 谢了。 还有吗
<chengjiangtao> 他还说你快被踢了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 这种人一定要给个血的教训
<Wm> chengjiangtao: 你要是刷屏的话就会被t
<MaskRay> blueghost: 仪式和奥运会差不多……
<wzlxx> Wm: 哈哈
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯。。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦， 好的。 谢了
<wzlxx> Wm: 我的和你的差不多，不过我的配置很大，喜欢大的终端，哈哈
<pocoyo> chengjiangtao: 再发这种下游的话 代表 lainme 消灭你。
<wzlxx> Wm: 准备用一段你的这个配置，哈哈
<iVIM2> pocoyo: irssi怎么调用历史记录
<pocoyo> iVIM2: /lastlog ?
<Wm> Wm: 我不在终端里编辑什么的，所以大终端没意义
<pocoyo> happyaron:  /whois onenight
<happyaron> pocoyo: 看见了。
<happyaron> onenight: ...
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 那么如何清理呢
<pocoyo> onenight: 死吧 哈哈
<MaskRay> blueghost: 网上应该有视频看的。对参赛国家的介绍，有传统优势项目、有一定实力等几个档次……
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: 假疼疼
<banban> tenzu: .................
<iiii> 问个问题,奔流有无最新版了?如没有有啥好软件可代替的?
<wzlxx> Wm: 你是用什么软件发的邮件？
<happyaron> tenzu: 看他来了怎么处理你。
<missing> 啊,这个要大力支持
<chengjiangtao> 你是机器人还是真人
<Wm> wzlxx: mutt + exim4
<tenzu> 呵呵
<banban> missing: hi 吃饭没
<lainme> banban: 这个是真banban？
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 怎么清除log
<Wm> 这个是真banban吗
<happyaron> banban: 你说踢不踢？他不是假冒过你么。
<missing> banban: 啊,小banban在啊
<tenzu> 好玩
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 不会。不用 irssi.
<pocoyo> banban: tenzu 找你玩
<missing> banban: 没呢...今天老板在
<iiii> tenzu, 我很欣赏你的头像...
<happyaron> iiii: 这个是假tenzu
<missing> iiii: 赞
<happyaron> iiii: 别上他当。
<banban> lainme: yes
<pocoyo> banban: 老婆，怎么处理他？ 你老公问你呢。
<missing> 不是吧
<banban> happyaron: who假冒我
<tenzu> 恩，我很欣赏你的名字
<missing> happyaron: 你什么做op啊,踢了,哈哈
<banban> pocoyo: 。。。。。。。。
<banban> missing: 老板在 就不能吃晚饭了阿 没有天理哦
<happyaron> banban: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=303395
<Wm> banban一定是nv的，这么多人关心...
<banban> who is tenzu
<missing> banban: 没到5:30啊...
<missing> banban: 打工的不能太过分啊
<happyaron> banban: 那帖子里冒充你的，哈哈
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我才不想看， 所以才问的。 只是要应付 幼儿园的。 要不我问也懒的问呢
<iiii> banban, 老板不在我还在加班呢
<banban> 原来是hceasy这家伙阿。。。
<iVIM2> 如何清除log
<pocoyo> banban: 问 happyaron 要帽 t死它。
<lubcat> 今天瞎子熊火了
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 好多人用irssi. 问 lainme
<iVIM2> lainme: 如何清除log在irssi
<lainme> iVIM2: 不知道...从来不用log
<iVIM2> lainme: 不是，我发现他里面记录都在，我要清理调
<iiii> 昨在偶在机场的飞机里从 18:00 呆到 24点,杯具
<iVIM2> iiii: 首都鸡场？
<iiii> 介个不是重点,
<iiii> 关键是还没走了,
<iiii> 深圳机场
<Guest94020> hi, anybody can help me with a chinese name? :)
<tenzu> 好样的 才六个钟头
<chengjiangtao> 改名为成龙
<ofan> __nk___: irc 不支持中文名
<pocoyo> chengjiangtao: 改成 chengjisihan
<iiii> 昨天 好多呆着没走滴
<lainme> iVIM2: 什么意思？我只有away的log，把文件删掉就可以
<iVIM2> 在/home里面吗？我找找
<chengjiangtao> 哈哈
<__nk___> i don't speak cn, I'm creating a name for a software and I'd like to know if it means something for you
<pocoyo> chengjiangtao: 你懂?
<ofan> PP
<chengjiangtao> 成吉思汗
<iiii> 唉,求安慰
<tenzu> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105824459230781640298
<pocoyo> chengjiangtao: 好吧。你自个儿知道就行了
<ofan> __nk___: What software? opensource?
<lainme> iVIM2: .irssi
<iVIM2> lainme: 那里面只有config?
<__nk___> ofan: yes
<chengjiangtao> 我是男的成不了吉
<__nk___> free software :)
<chengjiangtao> 思不了汉
<happyaron> __nk___: then tell us your software's name in English
<happyaron> :)
<lubcat> 敢不思汉
<lainme> iVIM2: 如果没设置过应该就没有
<__nk___> ENINDA
<__nk___> waht does it remember in chinese language?
<chengjiangtao> 鸡思icy
<iVIM2> lainme: /lastlog是不是只能显示这次登录之后的内容？
<iVIM2> __nk___: What nationality?
<banban> 好久不来 貌似多了好多新面孔的说 哈哈哈
<ofan> __nk___: Sounds like 'India'
<happyaron> __nk___: well, I don't see there is any reasonable for us.
<pocoyo> AMGMJPWGDGMGMGJG: 你在求 banban?
 * missing 我倒
<lubcat> 。。
<__nk___> well, it doen't mean anything, or it doesn't have any similar term for you?
<pocoyo> happyaron: t死它 多t几次
<chengjiangtao> 印度人
<__nk___> ofan: a little bit like india
<lainme> iVIM2: 是的。我看到它有个-file选项，不知道能不能永久存储
<iVIM2> lainme: 那好
<happyaron> __nk___: just remind us about "India"
<__nk___> it's ok
<__nk___> thank you :)
<happyaron> np
<__nk___> '
<ofan> __nk___: Dose your project have a website?
<chengjiangtao> 那人是哪儿人
<alvin_rxg> __nk___   ~bofh@host81-147-dynamic.16-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
<ofan> telecomitalia.
<pocoyo> 意大梨？
<Administrator__> hi,
<lubcat> 咦，大梨
<root> hello
<kwater> 'list
<chengjiangtao> 一打梨
<root> `list
<ofan> ha
<chengjiangtao> 有洋美眉吗
<admini> hi
<chengjiangtao> how are you
<UU123> ?
<admini> coming
<chengjiangtao> baby
<iIE> Linux太难
<UU123> 哪里难
<ofan> Linux太男人了..
<Gann> 最近有好玩的吗
<Wm> 还好，速度不男人
<ofan> 那什么的速度男人
<chengjiangtao> 相亲］
<iIE> 对了，谁编译过WINDOWS
<blueghost> ibus 谁开发的，真想抽死他
<ofan> blueghost: 太暴力了
<iIE> blueghost: ?
<ofan> blueghost: 虽然我也这么想过,,,
<UU123> ibus舒服到家了，爽死了
<Gann> 我想请问一下，emacs里面如何进行终端操作
<iIE> blueghost: 只觉得ibus经常崩溃
<blueghost> ofan:) iIE 把 cpu 都用完了。 我一个 ide 被卡了
<iIE> blueghost: 这么严重？改fcitx
<pocoyo> Gann: eshell / term.
<blueghost> iIE:) fcitx 与 tin2 冲突
<iIE> blueghost: 刚接触Linux的时候我用Ubuntu+Ibus\
<chengjiangtao> 你是哪个
<iIE> blueghost: 后来我发现我在Firefox打字经常IBUS没了
<iIE> blueghost: 于是换成scimj
<iIE> blueghost: scim还行
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> iIE:) scim 也有问题
<iIE> blueghost: 你确定是ibus的问题还是ibus-pinyin的问题
<iIE> blueghost: 不知道
<iIE> blueghost: 听他们说ibus-sunpinyin不错
<iIE> blueghost: 我不置顶
<iIE> blueghost: s/置顶/知道/
<iIE> blueghost: scim有何问题
<chengjiangtao> TW的聊天室居然没人说话
<iIE> blueghost: ting2是什么东西阿，都被reset掉了
<lubcat> #ubuntu  说话的人最多。可以一瞧
<rococo> 怎么保存下来？
<rococo> 把irc上的记录
<ofan> python又在cpu狂飙了
<Gann> 是否有办法把IRC的聊天记录备份到我google邮箱里？
<ofan> 发现是ibus...
<ofan> Gann: 有日志
<chengjiangtao_> 的
<Gann> ofan: 别的频道就没日志了
<flhx> 大家好，晚饭了没有啊？
<pocoyo> flhx: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Gann> 吃完完饭了
<flhx> 朋友，我要去照顾那个可怜的胃喽
<pocoyo> Gann: 可以 本地保存 再发到gmail里
<ofan> emacs能搞UML么？
<UU123> ;-)
<UU123> >:-)
<pocoyo> ofan: 不会搞
<SevenJX> 一顿简单的晚餐:)
<Gann> pocoyo: 我想建个机器人，可以吗
<wzlxx> Wm: 我晕，mutt在配置的时候要把密码写到配置文件里？
<pocoyo> Gann: 可以。
<Wm> wzlxx: 配置文件只有自己可读的
<wzlxx> Wm: 哦，我看看wiki去，现在用的是火狐的一个插件
<cfy> 谁用openwrt?
<cfy> 为啥我没次修改wlan0，br-lan啥的时候,eth1都会失去ip呢？
<cfy> dhcp的ip,在eth1上
<feng_> 还没试过，都是两ip的
<wzlxx> Wm: 终端下的？
<Wm> wzlxx: 恩？
<Wm> wzlxx: s/?/./g
<wzlxx> Wm: 邮件客户端
<cfy> feng_: 两ip?我有三个device,两个都是static ip,eth1(wan)是dhcp的
<Wm> wzlxx: 恩
<wzlxx> Wm: 我晕，一看你就是vim用多了，哈哈
<Wm> wzlxx: ...
<feng_> 当mac地址不同，就会分配不同的ip
<cfy> ?
<cfy> feng_: 什么？
<wzlxx> Wm: 用gtalk吗？我加你了
<srdgame> ksoftirqd/0 這個是什麼進程？
<Wm> wzlxx: 木有用
<wzlxx> Wm: OK
<srdgame> 怎麼佔用100%CPU?
<Wm> wzlxx: 我登下看看
<Wm> wzlxx: 现在上不了google
<wzlxx> Wm: 74.125.71.104
<wzlxx> Wm: 这个我这里可以登录
<edison0354> Wm: ssl无鸭梨
<Wm> wzlxx: 我用代理绕过学校的流量计费，所以现在上不了
<Wm> edison0354: 八要再炫耀ssl了行不.... 搞的我鸭梨很大
<wzlxx> Wm: 哦，我还以为和我的情况一样呢，我这里也是google经常上不去
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 敏感词？
<edison0354> Wm: 你也用啊
<Wm> edison0354: 我要用鸭梨就不大了
<edison0354> Wm: 反正instant preview用处不是很大
<pocoyo> Wm: gapproxy? 代理可以绕过学校的流量计费？
<edison0354> Wm: 你干嘛不用啊
<Wm> pocoyo: 恩...
<ofan> 不能的
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 估计是教育网的问题
<edison0354> pocoyo: 不可能把……
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 教育网 走ipv6啊。
<pocoyo> Wm: 哦 原来如此 不过我这里上网不收费。
<Wm> 有的代理可以，有的不行，原理不知道，学校很猥琐的把ipv6关了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 懒的弄，平时还是ipv4快
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 很多网站不支持ipv6
<pocoyo> wzlxx: google的时候用ipv6.
<wzlxx> po
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我的火狐是默认关闭ipv6的啊，
<pocoyo> wzlxx: ... 没意思 关不关的。没看出来多大影响。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 同意
<WilliamHerry> 这里有人用fcitx吗，我的fcitx每次安装或删除软件后就退出了，
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 用小小输入法吧
<cfy> wzlxx: google有ipv6+加密搜索差不多了
<wzlxx> cfy: 嘛意思？
<wzlxx> cfy: 什么是加密搜索？？
<flhx> WilliamHerry: 我是，但没有你的现象
<cfy> wzlxx: 加密搜索就是走https
<WilliamHerry> 可是我感觉这个是最好的输入法了，
 * maonx 我在crontab里面执行py脚本的时候另外好的，就notify-send 不会执行好像，单独运行这个脚本的好的
<pocoyo> WilliamHerry: 论坛上发的那个？
<WilliamHerry> 前面用im-switch第次开机有两个fcitx一个僵死，
<jagdwurst>  自从疼汛和360闹了之后，扣扣上200多口人中就只显示自己一个人了，有谁遇到过?
<pocoyo> WilliamHerry: 自己编译一下。
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 小小输入法用拼音的可以用搜狗云，不用拼音的可以用自己的码表输入法
<jagdwurst>  自从疼汛和360闹了之后，扣扣上200多口人中就只显示自己一个人了，有谁遇到过?
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 很好用的
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 嘿嘿
<WilliamHerry> 我用五笔的
<maonx> jagdwurst: 最近没怎么用qq了
<pocoyo> WilliamHerry: 在首选项里 启动应用程序里 加上延时启动 的就成。就没有僵死进程了。
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 我笔的话用小小就更好了，可以用自己的码表嘛
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 嘿嘿
<WilliamHerry> 源里有吗？名字是什么
<lubcat> 那个似乎不 是开源的
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: yong
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 不是开源的
<Gann> 最新的openfetion谁用了？
<maonx> Gann: ？？
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 不过也不会要钱的，那个是作者的爱好而已
<Gann> openfetion2.01谁用？
<lubcat> 坛子里有大宝的集体贴。。搜索下
<lubcat> 合
<Gann> maonx: 我用最新的openfetion，不能使用群功能
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: yong.uueasy.com
<edison0354> Gann: 今天刚更新？
<maonx> Gann: 我现在竟然登不上去了。。
<Gann> maonx: 你有些插件没装
<Gann> edison0354: 不是今天更新
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 这个网站是它的论坛，上面有最新的，源里一般都很旧的
<maonx> Gann: OK了，刚才慢了点。。我没用群所以测试不了。。。
<lubcat> 呃。。
<happyaron> openfetion 进源了。
<happyaron> debian unstable && ubuntu natty
<Gann> maonx: 用群就提示段错误
<Gann> happyaron: 我用源代码安装的，要怎么删除？
<maonx> Gann: 我点群只是显示“你没群”
<WilliamHerry> wzlxx:都没有deb包哎
<Gann> WilliamHerry: 有的，happyaron作的
<edison0354> Gann: make uninstall
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 这个一般不打包的，自己DIY
<edison0354> Gann: 要先按你安装的时候的prefix重configure一下
<Gann> edison0354: 我是直接./config的
 * maonx 看下这句crontab有错么 36 * * * *  notify-send 'test'
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 呵呵，上面有安装方法，貌似只有，rpm的打包
<WilliamHerry> wzlxx:还有一个问题，你给我说的这句话前面的我的名字是自己打上去的吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 牛！你建议他们弄进源的？
<Gann> edison0354: 没家什么参数
<wzlxx> 是的
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 是的，支持TAB补全
<WilliamHerry> 真的哎，嘿嘿
<Gann> edison0354: 要怎么搞？
<Gann> 卸载
<WilliamHerry> fcitx最新版已经支持皮肤了
<edison0354> Gann: 就make uninstall啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 我弄进去的。。。
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 小小上面我还用上了搜狗的皮肤了呢，但那些有什么用呢，默认的皮肤就很好
<Gann>  
<Gann> edison0354: 是否需要重新configure
<edison0354> WilliamHerry: 很早就支持了
<edison0354> Gann: 要的
<edison0354> Gann: 还要一样的prefix
<Gann> edison0354: 那我懂了
<Gann> 我没加什么参数，也就是直接./configure就是了，对吗
<holymelon> 大家好
<holymelon> 出来聊聊天
<WilliamHerry> 我下载最新的fcitx看行不行，不行就换小小了，我切换软件都要一定的时间缓冲的
<edison0354> Gann: 使得
<Gann> edison0354: 谢谢
<edison0354> http://v.ku6.com/show/2s6nkHT4Yl1uIFhM.html
<edison0354> 春哥12岁时在同学家的唱K视频，霸气已然挡不住...
<Gann> edison0354: 你试试openfetion是否可以使用群功能
<edison0354> Gann: 没在UB
<aass> kdlijian: 饭吠
<aass> kdlijian: 饭否
<edison0354> Gann: 在瘟到死开下载
 * maonx 谁 装fcitx4.0了？
<wzlxx> ipv6的模块名是什么？
<Gann> edison0354: 下载完后去ubuntu下试试吧
<Gann> mew要怎么配置哦
<kdlijian> aass: 看电视剧呢
<cfy> gsau: hi
<cfy> gsau: 你对天气预报的格式有什么意见么？
<WilliamHerry> fcitx怎么延时启动？
<edison0354> Gann: openfetion出群功能了吗？
<edison0354> WilliamHerry: 脚本，先sleep，然后启动……
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 启动前sleep
<WilliamHerry> 我用im-switch启动它的，
<WilliamHerry> 能不能这样，mv /usr/bin/fcitx /usr/bin/fcitx.bak 然后新建sh脚本/usr/bin/fcitx
<edison0354> WilliamHerry: 可以
<WilliamHerry> 我试下
<edison0354> WilliamHerry: 建了脚本记得chomod +x
<WilliamHerry> 嗯
<alick> edison0354: openfetion 2.0有群功能里
<wzlxx> 貌似我的网络不支持ipv6
<pocoyo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81327 求助 dmesg信息  这次找到为啥硬盘老卡死的地儿 不能复制保存文件。。。
<pocoyo> 先吃饭回来看结果。
<edison0354> pocoyo: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=302666
<edison0354> pocoyo: 虾米情况？
<feng_> openfetion我经常关闭不了窗口
<edison0354> feng_: 去作者BLOG反应
<Genieliu> 我发现openfetion最小化之后就找不到了
<Genieliu> 以前还在右上角的有个小图标的
<edison0354> Genieliu: 一直有的啊
<cfy> gsau: 你那已经零下了呀。。。。
<jackey> ata5:SRST failed errno=-16 如何解决，BIOS也调了，没用。
<cfy> ghosTM55: 悲剧。估计我只能一年最多来三次。。。太远了。。。
<jackey> 大家帮帮忙啊。
<cfy> jackey: 不会阿。。。。
<jackey> cfy:谢谢。
<cfy> jackey: @_@,不要谢。。。。我不会的。。。不好意思的。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你是哪里的？
<MeaCulpa> 一个随身带黑胡椒的男人...
<cfy> edison0354: 你想干啥？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你么？。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 查户口
<MeaCulpa> cfy: yeah
<cfy> MeaCulpa: - -!
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 出门在外，什么是健康的最重要保证？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 食欲
<cfy> edison0354: 额。。。我最恨查户口的了。。。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 啥黑胡椒？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。。可是在上海也需要么。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 一旦遇到口味问题，直接胡椒之...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 上海不需要
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯。。。
<MeaCulpa> 胡椒可以解决一切不理想的饮食对你的食欲的影响
<edison0354> cfy: 传说上海菜不是很多花椒？
<MeaCulpa> 在上海没东西能影响我的食欲
<cfy> edison0354: 我咋知道。。。我不上海的。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: @_@,强大
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 全中国都流行川菜吧，麻椒
<MeaCulpa> 北京土著的菜太无味了
<pocoyo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81327 神啊 这究竟是咋咽事儿
<pocoyo> cfy: .
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: .
<Genieliu> MeaCulpa, 对的，基本上川菜最多了
<MeaCulpa> 也还是流行川菜湘菜啥的
<MeaCulpa> 北方本来好的香料就少
<JuncoJet> 黑胡椒？
<MeaCulpa> 做菜有不舍得放酱油
<cfy> pocoyo: ext4出错了？
<JuncoJet> 挺帅气的么
<MeaCulpa> 放了酱油还不懂得用糖上色
<MeaCulpa> 所以菜都很淡
<cfy> This should not happen!!  Data will be lost
<pocoyo> cfy: 嗯。说不清。反正是文件系统不能保存文件。 一保存 就死。
<edison0354> cfy: 我刚刚回复错人了……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 北京菜==全国各地的大杂烩
<JuncoJet> 见面…… hey 兄弟 抽胡椒不？
<cfy> edison0354: 阿？哦
<JuncoJet> 来两片
<cfy> pocoyo: 额，坏了。。。先fsck下阿
<Genieliu> 我都习惯吃淡一点的菜，上海这边的菜我都觉得口味有点重
<cfy> edison0354: 你哪里的？
<happyaron> ...
<edison0354> pocoyo: journal坏了？
<pocoyo> cfy: fsck了 昨晚 没事。
<pocoyo> happyaron: .
<pocoyo> edison0354: 日志？
<huahua2> 大家好
<pocoyo> huahua2: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 酸菜+猪肉炖粉条？
<edison0354> cfy: 身在帝都
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。那跟xiangfu在一起
<cfy> edison0354:  我温州读书
<cfy> pocoyo: 昨晚没事？
<cfy> pocoyo: 还是reiserfs好了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 昨晚 fsck过了。 可怜的reiserfs没了。
<cfy> 尤其是lvm
<cfy> pocoyo: 为啥没了？
 * JuncoJet I'm BOT BOT BOT
<cfy> JuncoJet: - -!
<pocoyo> cfy: 难道我把 /home换成reiserfs分区 sda11是home
<ghosTM55> cfy: 恩，没办法
<JuncoJet> 好无聊，去android区找mm聊天则
<edison03541> pocoyo: 你可以先查查是不是硬盘坏了……
<edison03541> happyaron: 没，我还以为你在无语上面讨论吃饭的
<cfy> ghosTM55: 嗯。可惜。太可惜了。
<pocoyo> cfy: edison03541 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285892 跟这个貌似一样 不知道怎么解决的 帮看看，
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 285892 in linux (Ubuntu) "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x807f SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen" [Medium,Triaged]
<cfy> ghosTM55: 不过总算参加过一次了XD
<happyaron> edison03541: 呃，我没看到。
 * JuncoJet 帅哥嫁到，掌声在哪里
<pocoyo> edison03541: One might think that this is a hardware fault but so many people reporting the same error, here and on other forums, that something tells me this is a software fault... and as it happens on more than one Linux release, it is not system specific, but likely to be linked to the GRUB bootloader itself.
<cfy> pocoyo: 意思是grub搞坏的？
<edison03541> pocoyo: 汗
<JuncoJet> ……我被刷屏了，欺负我屏幕小
<cfy> JuncoJet: jimirc?
<cfy> jmirc
<MeaCulpa> edison0354 京帮菜还是不错的，但是那个比较脱离群众，虚的花样多，味道一般
<JuncoJet> android irc free
<MeaCulpa> 关键还是北方香料差一些，就算是全聚德，金葱也是淡而无味的
<pocoyo> cfy: ? 不会吧 难道是我默认安装grub到mbr后 又恢复了原来的mbr？导致grub引导程序不同 。 有可能 最近没升级啥 就弄了个grub 我一会试试去先。郁闷了。
<cfy> 哦
<sory> 请问谁有最新的wiki   pdf
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 用iptables么？
<MeaCulpa> 总之口味很淡，可以用的只有盐巴了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不用
<sory> 有的共享一下
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 很久以前用过吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道，我一直想知道grub如何读懂分区个是的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道，我一直想知道grub如何读懂分区格式的
<edison03541> pocoyo: 他说的GRUB的问题应该是kernel append的参数吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: iptables 的-i指定interface是不是通过判断ip的子网来判断的？
<edison03541> cfy: 文件系统有标识的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不是吧...
<cfy> edison03541: 不是。你想，446个字节阿
<cfy> edison03541: 能识别出来，是不是很犀利？
<MeaCulpa> 去洗澡了
<delectate> est: yo2.cn恢复了吗？
<est> delectate, 恢复了
<est> 不过我把关了
<est> lol
<edison03541> pocoyo: 'resume=/dev/swap'你有这个？
<delectate> est: 哦～
<pocoyo> edison03541: 显然没有。
<delectate> est: 原来的文章导入到新的blog了吗？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<edison03541> cfy: 那是MBR的stage1啊，那是个跳转啊，然后真正的stage2好大的说
<est> delectate, 如果你想看的话在地址后随便输入个东西得到404，就知道怎么看了
<edison03541> delectate: banban的男猪脚？
<pocoyo> edison03541: BTW, there is a Launchpad repository for Samsung netbooks with this problem fixed: https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa/  I tried it yesterday and now my Samsung N130 works without disk freezes.
<est> delectate, 不准备导入了。废了就废了，省得麻烦
<JuncoJet> 一个随身带黑胡椒的男人…… 这个id有米人注册？
<cfy> edison03541: 如何跳转过去呢？那么多文件系统，是不是就是一个文件的偏移量？所以要保证stage2连续？
<delectate> est: 那我继续翻google reader去 :)
<delectate> edison03541: hi
<wzlxx> firefox可以像chromium一样有的网站用代理有的不用吗？
<JuncoJet> 哼帅气呐
<edison03541> pocoyo: 难道你碰到了传说中EXT4不稳定的后果？
<pocoyo> edison03541: 我觉着像。 说不来那种感觉。反正挺不爽快的。
 * JuncoJet 一个随身带黑胡椒的男人嫁到，掌声在哪里？
<jackey> ls
<delectate> pocoyo: 牛哥怎么了？
<pocoyo> delectate: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81327
<pocoyo>  
<happyaron> delectate: 看样子牛哥的grub/fs出问题了。
<delectate> happyaron: 同情下先
<pocoyo> delectate: 磁盘老冻结。必须重启。
<edison03541> cfy: 不清楚……你可以研究源码去……
<pocoyo> delectate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285892
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 285892 in linux (Ubuntu) "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x807f SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen" [Medium,Triaged]
<delectate> pocoyo: 嘛也别说了，赶紧备份数据先
<cfy> edison0354: 我很好奇。
<pocoyo> delectate: 没啥数据。
<delectate> pocoyo: This should not happen!!  Data will be lost
<gebjgd> mac os慢不慢？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那就顺手格成btrfs
<delectate> pocoyo: 看来文件系统/磁盘 快要杯具了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 不慢
<pocoyo> delectate: 不可能。
 * JuncoJet 悲伤的……没人理我 me /part
<gebjgd> edison0354: 什么配置？
<cfy> JuncoJet: @_@
<edison0354> pocoyo: UB里面不是有个能看SMART状态的东西？
<pocoyo> JuncoJet: 孩子 我这儿头大
<ofan> 用软件也不会有广告
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你查查
<gebjgd> edison0354: 2003年的电脑也不慢么
<pocoyo> edison0354: 有。
<wzlxx> firefox可以像chromium一样有的网站用代理有的不用吗？
<wzlxx> firefox可以像chromium一样有的网站用代理有的不用吗？
<happyaron> JuncoJet: bye bye，哈哈
<edison0354> gebjgd: 不知道……我是Y450
<gebjgd> edison0354: 什么配置？
<lubcat> 有点乱
<delectate> wzlxx: autoproxy
<happyaron> wzlxx: 我觉得这个问题应该反过来
<Gann> 我感觉不到chrome有什么不好的
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那东西在哪里来者？忘了……
<delectate> happyaron: 顶！
<happyaron> wzlxx: firefox可以用foxyproxy/autoproxy/pac
<happyaron> wzlxx: chromium咋整我还没研究明白
<happyaron> :)
<pocoyo> edison0354: 哪东西？
<edison0354> gebjgd: T6500 2GB NVIDIA GT130M
<edison0354> pocoyo: 就看硬盘状态的那东西
<delectate> happyaron: 我也已经很久不用chromium啦，感觉还是firefox王道
<gebjgd> edison0354: 不错的机器了
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我也找不到了 原来记得有的。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 还可以
<delectate> pocoyo: smart信息呢？
<happyaron> delectate: chromium是我的备用浏览器
<wzlxx> happyaron: 我用的gappproxy
<happyaron> wzlxx: 呃，这个不是一会儿事啊。
<gebjgd> edison0354: 看来很占资源阿
<edison0354> gebjgd: 不啊
<gebjgd> edison0354: 你的还是独立显卡
<wzlxx> happyaron: 你说的那些插件都是干什么用的啊？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 不开chromium就好……
<delectate> happyaron: 我备用的有opera和chromium，还是火狐最常用，开机自启动 :D
<gebjgd> edison0354: intel显卡的表示鸭梨很大
<happyaron> wzlxx: ...
<edison0354> gebjgd: MAC BOOK很多都是INTEL
<wzlxx> happyaron: 哈哈
<happyaron> delectate: 我讨厌opera，呵呵
<happyaron> wzlxx: 就是调整firefox代理的方法
<gebjgd> edison0354: edison0354 macos没有intel独立显卡的
<edison0354> gebjgd: X4500啊，X3100啊，都有的
<gebjgd> edison0354: 没那么好
<edison0354> gebjgd: intel没有独立显卡的……
<gebjgd> edison0354: i855gl
<delectate> happyaron: 呵呵，小心神听到哦
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你不如直接在德国买一个MBP啊
<gebjgd> edison0354: 没钱
<edison0354> gebjgd: 那系统又不是很耗显卡……
<happyaron> delectate: 呃。
<gebjgd> edison0354: 你给钱，我连奔驰都买
<edison0354> gebjgd: 公费留学？
<gebjgd> edison0354: 自废
<edison0354> gebjgd: 那还没钱……
<gebjgd> edison0354: 没有公废
<gebjgd> edison0354: 确实没钱
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你确定不是硬件原因？
<pocoyo> delectate: 居然有一个坏扇区 怎么修复？
<wzssyqa> delectate: 你搞定banban了？
<pocoyo> edison0354: .
<wzssyqa> 刚看到。。。
<delectate> 谁给推荐点好书吧
<wzlxx> 晕
<edison0354> pocoyo: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 147378273
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 你太直接了。
<wzlxx> 一会没有看就没有了
<pocoyo> delectate: 恋人 看看。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 这个不像软件吧
<delectate> pocoyo: 修复什么，直接换新的
<pocoyo> delectate: 超啊。
<delectate> pocoyo: 越用问题越多的
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 那张照片你们鉴定完了吗？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 是banban以身相许了
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 给我地址，我给你们鉴定下下
<lubcat> 坏扇区啊。。
<delectate> pocoyo: 保守起见，你可以把那个坏块单独分区
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 有坚定帝说那是banban的同学
<delectate> pocoyo: 然后不挂载那个坏块的分区即可
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我见过，给我地址，我看看
<delectate> 谁给推荐点好书吧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 无地址……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 怎么找？
<pocoyo> delectate: 我怎么知道那个坏的扇区在哪个分区？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 传说在banban的blog上，反正我没找到
<delectate> (07:50:40 PM) edison0354: pocoyo: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 147378273
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 你找到了吗/
<delectate> pocoyo: (07:50:40 PM) edison0354: pocoyo: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 147378273
<wzssyqa> ed
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我也找了一圈，也没有找到
<delectate> 晕，你们在说什么啊……
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你去瘟到死用HD tune查查先～坏扇区那个一下就查出来了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 是谁说有照片来者？
<wzlxx> happyaron: 你说的上面那些软件只需要其中之一就可以了吗？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 然后呢？
<cfy> 谁用git的问个问题？如果我在用git,要push到多个remote,如何方便的push?我现在是git push xxxx,一个一个来
<happyaron> wzlxx: yes
<edison0354> pocoyo: 没修过，传说可以屏蔽坏块
<wzlxx> happyaron: 那么好，你用的是哪个？
<delectate> wzlxx: 推荐autoproxy
<edison0354> pocoyo: 而且有的坏块不是硬件损坏，可以修复
<wzlxx> delectate: OK
<happyaron> wzlxx: 没有用
<edison0354> cfy: 问阿荣
<delectate> edison0354: smart的，都是物理的吧……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 哥的心里忐忑不安。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 什么意思》
<edison0354> delectate: 传说……某人说过他修复过……
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> wzlxx: 我不需要这个功能
<wzlxx> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> pocoyo: 希捷表示无鸭梨
<delectate> edison0354: 呃，smart那个和普通的逻辑坏道无关吧？
<lubcat> 真坏了忐忑也没用
<wzlxx> happyaron: gappproxy代理上网就那一个网站而已
<edison0354> delectate: 不知道
<lubcat> 比如我那块。
<delectate> pocoyo: 在吗？
<lubcat> 现在还没报修。
<happyaron> wzlxx: 我知
<lubcat> 坏道。
<pocoyo> delectate: 你说呢
<delectate> pocoyo: 开 gnome-disk-utility，然后看smart信息
<lubcat> 物理的
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 如何批量push?git的
<pocoyo> delectate: 居然没有这个。
<delectate> pocoyo: 找uncorrectable sector count，看是不是0
<kwater> delectate: SMART有padding  ,逻辑的引起 我遇到过 @WD2500BEVT
<pocoyo> edison0354: 哥也是希捷的
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我专门把本本里的硬盘从WD换成了ST……
<pocoyo> delectate: 开了。
<happyaron> cfy: 写个shell脚本
<delectate> pocoyo: palimpsest
<cfy> happyaron: 只能这样么？
<cfy> happyaron: 没有git内置的方法么？
<happyaron> cfy: 我不知道别的方法了，放狗搜搜看。
<delectate> kwater: 我坏道时候，直接就是uncorrectable 了
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似脚本也挺方便的
<delectate> pocoyo: 看smart
<edison0354> delectate: 我的NTFS坏的时候还让我格式化呢，那些东西不一定可靠
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，是复杂不到哪里去。不过最好有
<delectate> edison0354: 嗯，所以我如果smart看到有pending的，就直接badblocks扫描了
<kwater> delectate: 现在硬盘都有一些冗余空间的. 固件实现 remap
<jervis> 哎呀，这里比archlinux-cn热闹多了
<lubcat> jervis: ubuntu更热闹
<delectate> kwater: 嗯，但是我的杯具比那个冗余要杯具多了，250g一点没剩
<Gann> 中国最热闹的irc频道估计就是这个了
<jervis> 呵呵，也是，ubuntu是最火的了
<pocoyo> delectate: 确实有错。 不知道接下来怎么修复？
<jervis> 我今天给上班用的电脑装了arch，以后就用这个了
<pocoyo> delectate: http://s2.kimag.es/share/96938611.png
<delectate> pocoyo: badblocks扫描，判断是不是真的有坏块
<delectate> pocoyo: 只是pending而已，不是不可修复
<pocoyo> delectate: 哪有这个选项？ 我没用过。
<delectate> pocoyo: 命令，那个是命令 :)
<pocoyo> delectate: 哥快哭了。 哥的本子比lp都重要。
<kwater> kwater: SMART-05 到了上限 ，就开始出现干不掉的坏道了 。  但是在这之前，重复数次失败操作的会进入pending 之后再进入05计数
<pocoyo> delectate: 哪个命令啊。
<delectate> pocoyo: 嘿嘿，看来数据不少呢
<kwater> delectate: 我发现有的厂牌不一定会进入pending  ，而直接进入SMART-05
<pocoyo> delectate: 没数据。数据都在网络
<pocoyo> delectate: 哪个命令啊。
<delectate> pocoyo: 等我google下我写的那个文
<pocoyo> 好 delectate
<Gann> pocoyo: 能不能做个这样的机器人？
<cfy> pocoyo: 先把数据拷贝出来阿。现在成了硬件坏了？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我没数据没数据 我要硬盘好
<kwater> 强烈推荐备份数据后 MHDD @dos.img
 * pocoyo 干！
<Gann> 当雅虎财经的股票数据达到某个程度，就自动发送一份电子邮件到某个邮箱里
<delectate> pocoyo: https://www.deleak.com/blog/2010/06/07/hard-disk-scan/
<cfy> pocoyo: 要硬盘，不要数据？
<delectate> pocoyo: 当年 happyaron 告诉我的，出了问题要赶紧dd的
<kwater> 不过先得SATA硬盘BIOS设定以古老的兼容模式工作
<lubcat> 嗯。资料是首位的
<pocoyo> 我没你们恁先进。
<cfy> Gann: 这个简单的。
<cfy> Gann: 不过怎么获取股票数据呢？
<Gann> cfy: 我继续这个功能
<Gann> cfy: 我知道
<cfy> Gann: 哦。
<Gann> cfy: 我把数据给你看
<delectate> delectate: 自言自语一次……
<cfy> Gann: 不是，我的意思是有api还是别的？比如http
<cfy> 看电影去
<wzlxx> delectate: 那个是咋用滴？
<Gann> cfy: 是api数据接口
<pocoyo> delectate: 硬盘声音突然由原来正常的摩擦音变成了怪音； 昨天一天哪 揪心哪。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不会坏的阿。。。。是分区坏了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: @_@.
<Gann> cfy: 如果你能帮我作一个，咱们可以赚钱的
<cfy> pocoyo: there,there.....
<lubcat> pocoyo: 这种声音我听到过。我的盘
<Gann> cfy: 你的gmail是多少？单独聊
<delectate> wzlxx: 装，设置订阅列表，设置代理，然后用就可以了
<delectate> pocoyo: 看来是硬盘要**了，赶紧备份数据吧先
<lubcat> pocoyo: 是那种读盘的摩擦声么？
<delectate> pocoyo: 在保吗？拿去修吧
<edison0354> delectate: 他貌似没有数据需要备份
<Gann> 独聊的命令是什么？qurry?
<pocoyo> lubcat: 嗯。
<cfy> Gann: /query
<kwater> pocoyo:异声最好就返修了....
<pocoyo> delectate: 不保了 二手的。
<delectate> edison0354: 呵呵，那就让硬盘放心的去吧，重新分区试试……
<edison0354> pocoyo: ^
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<lubcat> pocoyo: 那就没错了。我盘之前就那声音。
<edison0354> delectate: 重分区肯定不行
<lubcat> 后来终于一天就不行了。
<delectate> pocoyo: 没有要备份的就重分区试试？反正我原来坏的硬盘就是那个声音
<edison0354> pocoyo: 看有没有方法能屏蔽那个坏扇区
<delectate> pocoyo: 我重分区之后装的arch，算是叛逃了……
<lubcat> 屏蔽只是个暂时的办法。
<delectate> pocoyo: 坏块单独分区，别挂载
<pocoyo> delectate: 如果刚好从中间分开咋办？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 硬盘上面有个芯片是专门存储要屏蔽的坏扇区的，386GB等奇特大小的盘好像就是那样出来的
<delectate> pocoyo: 前后占用呗
<edison0354> pocoyo: 不过估计那个芯片你是无法操作的
<cfy> pocoyo: 那你那块分区干脆直接全部不要了。。。
<wzlxx> delectate: 很给力啊，用gappproxy
<edison0354> pocoyo: 而且据说重映射扇区在某些情况下是可以软件修复的……
<delectate> wzlxx: 我用ssh :)
<pocoyo> delectate: 最悲剧的是我的liveusb还不支持ext4. shit.
<lubcat> 貌似是
<pocoyo> cfy: 我现在也不知道是哪个分区啊 哥。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦
<delectate> pocoyo: 不要考虑liveusb什么的啦，没有重要的数据就直接重分吧
<delectate> pocoyo: 呃，难道是8.04的liveusb？
<wzlxx> delectate: ssh好的账号都是要钱滴
<delectate> wzlxx: 嘿嘿，我买了vps呢，所以ssh，vpn随便用 :)
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你有瘟到死不？
 * happyaron lol
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那边的软件要强大点
<pocoyo> edison0354: 有啊。
<lubcat> pocoyo: 不小心。我就是在win下挂掉的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 能识别 ext4分区 还是与分区类型没有关系？
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？？？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 听你的 我选去win下看看去。
<lubcat> 坏道 和文件系统有关系
<lubcat> ？
<wzlxx> delectate: 那你幸福了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 貌似可以先扫出来是哪个块坏了，然后分区的时候俺块分
<edison0354> wzlxx: 是性福
<pocoyo> 我去了
<edison0354> lubcat: 没
<delectate> pocoyo: 买奶去了先
<edison0354> delectate: 我都是批量购奶的
<lubcat> 哦。
<lubcat> 买奶。。。del这么早就开工了？
<ofan> - -
<edison0354> lubcat: 真开工了就不用买了
<lubcat> o...
<ofan> 貌似这里很多都是有了孩子的..
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> ofan: 只知道神有
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<happyaron> ofan: delectate 还是大学生好不好
<ofan> edison0354: blue也有
<lubcat> ........
<ofan> happyaron: 快了吧
<lubcat> 人口统计到这里来了么
<edison0354> ofan: 至少人家有追随者了
<ofan> 这个说不准的.. 很难把握..
<wzssyqa> delectate: 你们学校允许在校本科生结婚吗？
<ofan> 有没有人申请过Google Storage成功过的？
<lubcat> 现在大学不是允许么
<gebjgd> 大学生结婚和学校有毛关系？
<lubcat> 以前有。现在无
<edison0354> …………………………
<gebjgd> 以前有什么关系？
<edison0354> 这都讨论啥……
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 有的学校会找麻烦的
<edison0354> 大学生都能生娃的
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 找什么麻烦？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 外面自己租房就是了
<lubcat> 劝退之类
<wzlxx> delectate: 如何增加网址啊
<gebjgd> lubcat: 没人管吧
<lubcat> 现在没什么了问题了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 即使有规定，找麻烦，一般人也不会多事
 * maonx mutt中有没有关闭mutt的时候执行 命令的语法
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 但还是会有贱人的
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 结不结婚都那么回事
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 无夫妻之名，但有夫妻之实
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 呵呵，结了婚才能合法生娃的么
<zhanglong> 不结也可有生娃的
<delectate> wzssyqa: 不知道学校是否允许在校本科生结婚……
<wzssyqa> delectate: 哦，
<delectate> wzlxx: 普通情况下不用添加，它自动订阅
<zhanglong> 大学生可以修产假的
<edison03541> zhanglong: ……
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 暖坏
<wzssyqa> delectate: 即使有规定允许，辅导员肯定也不会宣传的
<edison03541> happyaron: IRC怎么改名字？
<wzssyqa> edison03541: nick
<edison03541> wzssyqa: 你是研究生吧？
<zhanglong> 扬子晚报上报道过
<edison03541> wzssyqa: 具体下～
<wzssyqa> edison03541: 嗯
<delectate> wzssyqa: 也许吧，不过指导员原则上肯定是不让啦
<messi> 字体中的hintstyle是什么作用？
<ofan> 研究僧
<edison03541> wzssyqa: 具命令格式～
<edison03541> messi: 就是字体微调
<wzssyqa> edison03541: /nick i'am'a'dog
<wzssyqa> s/dog/donkey
<messi> edison03541: 微调啥？
<edison03541> wzssyqa: ……
<edison03541> messi: 笔画
<messi> edison03541: 哦，粗细，大小？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 还不如僧呢
<edison03541> messi: 不是，笔画在屏幕上占的像素位置
<happyaron> edison03541: /nick donkey
<wzssyqa> ofan: 僧还能天天见到来上香的mm呢
<edison03541> happyaron: ……
<messi> edison03541: 了解了，怪不得调整前调整后有些颜色的区别。
<Gann> 这里谁做过gae的编程？
<xiaomo> Gann, 你要用gae干什么
<Gann> xiaomo: 你做过吗
<Gann> xiaomo: 我只要做一个很简单的
<xiaomo> Gann, gae和sae都玩过.你要做什么
<puwei> 用什么软件 在ubuntu上作 forum 比教好 ?
<edison0354> messi: 不是那个意思，你Google下，我语言表达能力太差……说不清……
<edison0354> 话说水牛原理咱们而去了？
<delectate> edison0354: 估计是liveusb了
<messi> edison0354: 我改了之后，本来字体有些毛毛绿的就消失了，估计跟你说的像素位置有关。
<krfantasy> 这里有没有10.04的同志？
<puwei> 我
<krfantasy> 我升级了10.04后，latex就出问题了
<puwei> 没用过,我是重新装 的
<krfantasy> 我使用更新管理器升级的，
<puwei> 用什么软件 在ubuntu上做论坛比教好 ?
<krfantasy> 这里有用latex的大虾吗？
<puwei> 那你 把latex卸了重装  试过么
<caleb-> puwei: 找你喜欢的论坛，看它们用啥
<caleb-> puwei: 大部份都是开源的
<krfantasy> puwei: 都试过，一直提示“Fatal format file error; I'm stymied“
<puwei> 好注意:)
<WilliamHerry> 终于搞定fcitx了
<caleb-> WilliamHerry: fcitx4?
<WilliamHerry> 是，
<tenzu> fcitx4.0给力
<puwei> krfantasy :  reinstall ?
<edison0354> tenzu: +1
<caleb-> 貌似 yuking 还是不喜欢 utf8
<chris___1> WilliamHerry: 我也装fcitx，但是缺少xrender lib，我是装libxrender1 libxrender1-doc libxrender-dev 在哦奶奶改的哪一个？
<tenzu> 为神马？
<drazet> 哈镂哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<edison0354> caleb-: 额
<edison0354> caleb-: 为啥不喜欢UTF8
<caleb-> edison0354: 问 yuking, 表问我
<WilliamHerry> ubuntu不是会自己处理依赖关系吗？
<chris___1> WilliamHerry: 怎么处理，？加什么选项？
<tenzu> 从源里安装就自动处理依赖关系了噻
<WilliamHerry> chris__1: ubuntu安装deb可以自己处理依赖关系吗，怎么还会缺少文件里
<chris___1> 可是fcitx是下载的文件，我./configure有缺少文件，这样就不能make啊
<WilliamHerry> 哦，你自己编译呀，那就缺少什么安装什么了，你可以到http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/downloads/list
<WilliamHerry> 下载deb包安装
<caoyu1099> compiz 没边框是咋回事？
<WilliamHerry> 看看窗口装饰有没有选择上，
<caoyu1099> 选了，不行
<drazet> 网易没有debian的源了么
<delectate> caoyu1099: metacity --replace
<caleb-> drazet: 移机
<drazet> caleb-, 移到什么时候阿
 * maonx 晕死 PPS在Linux和Win下 更新集数还不一样。。
<puwei> twinmoons.org.uk 连结不上  你们與到过么
<edison0354> caoyu1099: 窗口装饰傻X了
<tonyzrh> 你就非要用PPS呀
<edison0354> caoyu1099: reload window manager就好了
<edison0354> chris___1: sudo apt-get build-dep fcitx
<puwei> 我下载更新,ubuntu 总要到  twinmoons.org.uk 上下个什么动西
<chris___1> edison0354: 这个是干嘛的啊
<edison0354> chris___1: apt-get --help
<chris___1> 哦
<puwei> 可惜我这里还连不上 twinmoons.org.uk 导制物法更新软件 , 有什么好办法么 ?
<chris___1> edison0354: 好东西啊
<gebjgd> maonx: 有这事？
<gebjgd> maonx: 什么东西的更新集数不同？
<maonx> gebjgd: 你试试看 刑警2010 我这上面一查才5集。。
<maonx> gebjgd: 现在在PPTV上看，上次放不出后来我查出来了，你给我的是Ipad的地址。。。。
<gebjgd> maonx: 美剧？
<maonx> gebjgd: 港
<maonx> gebjgd: 在Win下是10集了
<edison0354> ……
<gebjgd> maonx: 出来好几个
<gebjgd> maonx: 黄日华？
<maonx> 就是港剧里面的，嗯
<gebjgd> maonx: 我这里到第10集了
<maonx> gebjgd: Linux？？
<puwei> 有人能帮忙不 ?  twinmoons.org.uk
<gebjgd> maonx: 粤语和国语都是10集
<gebjgd> maonx: 我没win
<gebjgd> maonx: 你人品不好
<maonx> gebjgd: - -|| 那悲剧我怎么才5.。。。粤才6.。 这和什么相关。。
<maonx> = =
<gebjgd> maonx: 你最近是不是做了什么缺德事？
<maonx> gebjgd: 向来只做好事。。。
<gebjgd> maonx: 踢寡妇门？
<gebjgd> maonx: 挖绝户坟？
<gebjgd> maonx: 暴打残疾人？
<maonx> gebjgd: 你是不是干过，这么熟悉
<gebjgd> maonx: 决战刹马镇的台词
<gebjgd> maonx: 倒背如流了
<maonx> gebjgd: 没看过。。。只看了片段
<gebjgd> maonx: 胡栓子你就不是个人儿
<maonx> gebjgd: 真悲剧了。。我的客户端怎么这样。。
<chris___1> edison0354: 还是缺东西
<edison0354> chris___1: ^
<edison0354> chris___1: ……
<edison0354> chris___1: 却啥？
<edison0354> chris___1: 缺啥
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: arch没得折腾了，越来越没意思...
<WilliamHerry> puwei: 我这里现上不去
<chris___1> pangocairo
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: os是用的
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 不是折腾的
<maonx> gebjgd: 好像是列表没更新。。我Search一下竟然出来10了。。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦
<chris___1> edison0354: checking for PANGOCAIRO... no
<chris___1> configure: error: No PANGOCAIRO found!
<edison0354> chris___1: cairo的dev装上试试？
 * gebjgd 汆丸子去
<edison0354> gebjgd: 德国还真的啥都有啊……
<chris___1> edison0354: cairo-dock-dev?
<edison0354> chris___1: 不是dock
<chris___1> edison0354: 那是什么？libcairo2-dev我已经装了
<edison0354> chris___1: 那不知道了
<chris___1> 哦
<chris___1> edison0354: 有没有在configure时自动补全依赖的啊
<edison0354> chris___1: 哪来那么先进的东西……
<wzssyqa> chris___1: 不可能有的
<edison0354> chris___1: 你搜搜pango
<wzssyqa> chris___1: 很多依赖都是可选的
<edison0354> chris___1:  Pango is a library for laying out and rendering of text, with an emphasis on internationalization.
<edison0354> chris___1: 可能是这个东西
<chris___1> 我安装了libpango2-dev后可以了
<edison0354> chris___1: 恩
<wzlxx> delectate: 谢谢
<delectate> wzlxx: :)
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 张韶涵 - 隐形的翅膀
<messi> 据说清华起火了http://news.163.com/10/1113/15/6LCO4U2M0001124J.html
<WilliamHerry> ♫ MPD: 张韶涵 - 隐形的翅膀 这个怎么出来的？
 * wzlxx 晕倒
<alvin_rxg> WilliamHerry: pidgin => musicTracker
<WilliamHerry> 你没有用xchat？
<alvin_rxg> 才不乐意开第二个东东呢
 * wzlxx irssi
<WilliamHerry> 哦
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 你的那个歌曲名是嘛回事啊？
<tenzu> 清华真的火了？
<jxhow> 火啦~
<edison0354> tenzu: 你可以去围观
<WilliamHerry> wzlxx, 我不知道
<tenzu> edison0354: 太远，不去
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 哦，原来是你问别人的啊，我还以为是你的呢
<wzlxx> WilliamHerry: 我也不知道这个是嘛回事
<WilliamHerry> 用pidgin
<chris___1> 怎么在irssi里接受文件？
<tzw> ubuntu 怎么玩军旗啊
<zkwlx> 帅哥们，怎么把桌面默认的’保持对齐‘取消？
<tenzu> chris___1: dcc get
<ChatBot> irssi 军越来越强大 越来越强大 来越强大 越强大 强大 大
<WilliamHerry> zkwlx, 右键里就有呀
<edison0354> ChatBot: 力顶pidgin
<ChatBot> XChat军 在哪里
<tzw> 怎么玩军旗啊、
<edison0354> ChatBot: 其实Adium我也顶的
<zkwlx> 我知道啊-___-
<zkwlx> 我的意思是默认不‘保持对齐’
<pocoyo> delectate: 杯具了 没法修复啊。我郁闷死了。
<ChatBot> IRC是真是学英语的好工具
<WilliamHerry> 再点一下对号没有就不保持对齐了
<icesword> 何以见得
<delectate> pocoyo: 现在什么状况了？
<ChatBot> 争取每天都挂着-。-、 装BOT
<jimmy3719> ChatBot: 怎么通过irc来学英语呢
<delectate> pocoyo: 扫描完成了吗？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你终于出来了……
<icesword> ChatBot, ？？
 * ChatBot I'm BOT BOT BOT
<zkwlx> 重启救救又有了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 低格可以修复一些坏道
<pocoyo> delectate: 还那样。又多了6个坏扇区。
<delectate> pocoyo: 连续的吗？
<delectate> pocoyo: 坏块是连续的吗？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你的意思我把 /home 卸载 再重新格式化？
<icesword> ChatBot, sucker
<edison0354> pocoyo: 低格～
<gebjgd> edison0354: pocoyo 低格？打死也别低格
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 准备掏钱买新硬盘吧
<pocoyo> delectate: 没有 badblock的时候 又出现那个情况了。。。 中断了。
<tenzu> 低格伤硬盘？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 别想了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 传说很伤盘十八？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 是吧？
<gebjgd> 相当的伤
<gebjgd> 相当的慢
<gebjgd> 相当的蛋疼
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<WilliamHerry> 买新的吧，
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你格过？
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 我想只要重新格式化一下应该没有问题。
<tenzu> 快报废的伤了就伤了吧
 * pocoyo å•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•Šå•
<edison0354> delectate: 我在看你老婆的那个水贴
<delectate> pocoyo: 呃，个人建议是备份数据，摘下来挂成移动硬盘扫坏块
<delectate> edison0354: ?
<pocoyo> delectate: 本子的 我不拊卸。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 还是我就直接买新硬盘。钱都是次要的，数据是针的
<edison0354> delectate: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=302666&start=90
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 还是我就直接买新硬盘。钱都是次要的，数据是真的
<pocoyo> delectate: 我先备份点东西去。
<edison0354> delectate: 我在一页一页的看
<ChatBot> pocoyo, 你的action我这看不到嘛
<ChatBot> pocoyo, 一串乱码-。-、
<pocoyo> 我就怕复制的时候又出现那问题。我死定了。
<delectate> delectate: 然后，如果坏块连续，且是物理的，就独立分区，不挂载；如果是逻辑的就修复；如果不连续，就别要这个hard disk了
<delectate> edison0354: 太有耐心啦
<delectate> pocoyo: 嗯，数据要紧，赶紧备份
<tenzu> edison0354: 你真蛋疼
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 姐控被banban和del强力的BS了
<ChatBot> XChat会保存聊天记录咯？ 蛋疼 谁知到怎么删记录？
<alvin_rxg> ChatBot: `rm .xchat -r`
<alvin_rxg> ChatBot: `rm .xchat -rf`
<fighterlyt> 有人合租VPS吗？
<ChatBot> alvin_rxg, thankx  不过 貌似我的是for win
<ChatBot> 这里只有2咯文件夹，看着好像不能删……
<fighterlyt> 有人合租VPS吗？
<MeaCulpa> fighterlyt: 哪家？
<MeaCulpa> 装什么OS
<fighterlyt> 还没买
<fighterlyt> 大家商量着用
<alvin_rxg> ChatBot: win7 => %userprofile%/appdata/romaing/xchat
<fighterlyt> 我只要ssh账号翻墙和dropbox
<MeaCulpa> 我不知道VPS线程数有没有限制...搞个gentoo
<MeaCulpa> ssh的话只买ssh会便宜很多，还包迁移
<MeaCulpa> 有很多赚中国人钱的ssh提供中间人，在各大机房游走的，不错
<fighterlyt> 去哪里买SSH
<fighterlyt> 刚买的SSH实在是不怎么样
<MeaCulpa> 都会刻意找我国连得快的
<MeaCulpa> 你google 中国 ssh 嘛...
<MeaCulpa> fighterlyt: why?
 * MeaCulpa 的ip过期了，现在也没ssh用了
<fighterlyt> 100m的dropbox同步了15个小时了
<ChatBot> IRC机器人可以 直接发twitter的有几个？
<Gun^Rose> 那个中文的gtalk聊天室比较热闹啊？拜托大家给推荐几个了
<ChatBot> 上次我在网上看到 有这样的机器人 开源 py编写
<alvin_rxg> Gun^Rose: #archlinux-cn
<edison0354> 水牛又走了&
<edison0354> ……
<Gun^Rose> 聊天打P，侃技术，啥都成啊
<Gun^Rose> alvin_rxg: 你说的那个是irc啊，我要gtalk的
<Gun^Rose> irc早在里面了
<fighterlyt> 有没有国外的ssh专业服务商
<edison0354> delectate: 帖子刷完了
<delectate> edison0354: 呃……
<Gun^Rose> alvin_rxg: 你说的哪个 gtalk的具体地址是什么？
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Gun^Rose> alvin_rxg: 服务器地址？
<alvin_rxg> Gun^Rose: gtalk 不清楚
<Gun^Rose> 还有哪位玩gtalk啊？哪里热闹？给个地址
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 啥地址？
<jxhow> Gun^Rose: http://twitalker.appspot.com 这里热闹
<caleb-> vps 当然买墙外的
<Gun^Rose> jxhow: 谢谢
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: gtalk聊天室的地址，要中文的，热闹的
 * wzlxx zzZ
<fighterlyt> 对啊
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: ubuntuchina@chatterous.com
<fighterlyt> 不知道godaddy的VPS如何
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 谢谢
<MopperWhite> scu_ubuntu@partychapp.appspotchat.com
<happyaron> caleb-: 是应该先申请DM，还是直接申请DD?
<Ban> 我又来ban人了
<wzlxx> irc里可以换行输入不？
<caleb-> happyaron: 直接上 dd, 中途可以 dm
<caleb-> happyaron: 很多 dm 其实都是 NM process 到一半
<happyaron> caleb-: 没明白
<wzlxx> irc里可以换行输入不？
<happyaron> caleb-: 直接申请DD呗？
<Ban> 可以
<Ban> 的
<caleb-> happyaron: 理论上 NM process 不用 sign key 的
<caleb-> happyaron: 理论上 NM process 一开始不用 sign key 的
<caleb-> happyaron: 当然最好有 sign
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯，我找到foka了，他今天出现了。。。我想知道是不是需要先申请DM？
<caleb-> happyaron: 成为 DD 前肯定要 sign <- 有 sign 的 DD 人数越多越好
<caleb-> happyaron: 不用先申请 DM, 完全没必要
<pocoyo> ..
<wzlxx> 换行/n是这个不？
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<fighterlyt> 合租burstnetVPS
<Ban> 用c-enter
<wzlxx> 换行'/n'是这个不？
<happyaron> caleb-: 明年我就到北京生活了，但是好像北京没别的DD了。
<pocoyo> 哪个liveusb最好做 能支持 ext4分区的...
<pocoyo> 哪个liveusb最好做 能支持 ext4分区的...
<happyaron> pocoyo: ubuntu 10.04
<caleb-> happyaron: 可以趁办活动时去 sign
<caleb-> happyaron: 也可以邀请国外 DD 来访
<happyaron> caleb-: foka就是趁活动见的，别的怎么邀请？
<caleb-> happyaron: 很多 DD 旅游时都会找人 sign 的
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<caleb-> happyaron: 比如 北京linux user group 邀请
<happyaron> o
<caleb-> happyaron: 很多老外喜欢来中国玩的
<pocoyo> happyaron 怎么做 给个链接 .来?
<jxhow> pocoyo: cdlinux
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯，我看看到哪里登记下。
<caleb-> happyaron: 如果近期能 sign, 可以先开始 NM process 了
<pocoyo> 原来有个bt3的 这个最好做了 只要一条命令. 靠不支持ext4 气死我了. nnnnd
<happyaron> caleb-: 12个source，但是就俩DD给我sponsor过，这样可以么？
<happyaron> caleb-: 近期就能。
<caleb-> happyaron: 趁 squeeze release 前都修几个 RC bugs
<caleb-> happyaron: 可以啊
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯。
<caleb-> happyaron: 有的 DD maintain 的比你少多了
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 北京有啥活动么
<MeaCulpa> 我太无聊了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: beijinglug常有活动
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: en?
<gcell> me
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: chunar night
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 有寻有伺
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 有啥mail list么
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: /join #chinalug 然后问吧。
<happyaron> gcell: 不见有人把openfetion弄进fedora啊。
<gcell> happyaron: 你又不用fedora
<edison0354> happyaron: 考啥学校？
<wzlxx> happyaron: 自己编译安装嘛
<gcell> happyaron: 像这种包，一般都是自己打
<happyaron> gcell: 呃，都是社区嘛。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 这里的换行命令是什么啊？
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在想人大呢
<happyaron> gcell: 呃，不进仓库么？
<happyaron> wzlxx: 没有
<wzlxx> happyaron: 晕
<gcell> happyaron: 我原来打包出来会发到论坛，现在打了自己用
<pocoyo> jxhow: 多大 cdlinux?
<holymelon> 命令那么多怎么学啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<gcell> happyaron: 进仓库手续比较麻烦，而且规矩很多，我学不来
<happyaron> gcell: 哦，那仓库要啥样的软件呢。
<happyaron> gcell: 哦。
<caleb-> gcell: 进仓库进步快
<happyaron> gcell: 是不是到chinese邮件列表就行？
<holymelon> 怎么进仓库
<caleb-> 为了达到仓库要求，会 注意/学到 很多东西
 * MeaCulpa 智利红酒的确不错，便宜，够味，浑浊
<gcell> caleb-: 说白了，我对RH很反感
<happyaron> holymelon: 到楼下找个仓库踹门进去
<caleb-> gcell: 那换个 distro 得了
<caleb-> pclinuxos <- rpm + apt
<happyaron> caleb-: openfetion已经搞进debian了，fedora的人还只能编译，在想找个人打包
<gcell> caleb-: 机器太老，准备换arch的，等买了新机器再说
<jxhow> pocoyo: 标准版 60多MB  还有更小的
<MeaCulpa> 哇
<MeaCulpa> 北京lug这个月是游戏月
<gcell> caleb-: 最近也没时间折腾，工作太累了
<happyaron> gcell: debian6是不二选择，如果你不追新的话，:)
<gcell> happyaron: 很不幸，我喜欢追新……
<MeaCulpa> 要是我之前带来足够的游戏就好了
 * MeaCulpa linux 游戏一大把
<happyaron> gcell: 呃。
<pocoyo> jxhow 给我个链接. 还要下载 uNETboot那个么?
<pocoyo> jxhow: 需要有ext4支持才行啊.
<holymelon>  linux怎么播放csf格式的视频
<gcell> happyaron: 经常中招……不折腾不舒服斯基……
 * MeaCulpa 要操open areana
<jxhow> pocoyo: http://www.cdlinux.info/wiki/doku.php/zh/download/latest 应该可以用那个工具 我没用过  我是grub4dos引导的
<pocoyo> jxhow 这样也行.我必须 liveusb才行啊 只有一个硬盘.
<gcell> happyaron: deb的打包是不是比rpm要简单些？我看了下，貌似没rpm那么多规矩嘛
<happyaron> gcell: 规矩很多的。
<gcell> happyaron: 看来都差不多，嗯
<lainme> gcell: 要打个包简单，要打个符合规范的包难
<jxhow> pocoyo: 貌似syslinux 也可以
<gcell> lainme: 这个可以理解，规范是好事
<pocoyo> 就这个中以.
<superjet_busy> gcell: 虽然deb打包日渐简单化，但相较rpm还是要麻烦些，越复杂的包越麻烦
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我靠，非常爽吗，好像北京这次活动的主题是游戏
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我台式机里都是游戏....不过笔记本...
<jxhow> 有谁给Chrome做过插件
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<gcell> superjet_busy: 比rpm还麻烦？不至于吧，越复杂的包越难打这是正常的嘛
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我很像在上海也参与一次搞游戏的
<gcell> superjet_busy: 那我以前是轻看deb了，囧……
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 可惜不在家里，没有台式机，配置都不在...
<MeaCulpa> deb... 打包...规范...
 * jxhow RT @dosou: 据业内消息人士透露：腾讯收购了江民杀毒软件。
<happyaron> 呵呵。
<chenxiaobo> 第一次使用LRC好多都不明白
<chenxiaobo> :-*
<jxhow> 果然
<Freebuilder> vim 如何手动加载插件？
<hata> jxhow?
<jxhow> hata:  :)
<Gann> 请问，python程序写好之后，要上传到gae上去，是不是直接上传就可以？
<chenxiaobo> 大家好,
<gcell> 腾讯终于涉足杀毒领域了
<gcell> 果然够疼
<chenxiaobo> 是不是哦,什么时候的事
<Gann> gae程序的app.yaml要怎么获得？
<jxhow> Gann: 这个自己填
<jxhow> 对应你申请的 xxx.appspot.com
<chenxiaobo> 没有看到哦.
<WilliamHerry> vim下用中文很难高
<chenxiaobo> :-!
<MeaCulpa> 天哪，北京真的要上马立体快巴
<basncy> 自己编译的内核不能挂载根分区(ext4)，在File systems选项里没找到EXT4的格式呢，请问应该钩选哪种 文件系统？
<MeaCulpa> 和你其他FS一样的地方
<MeaCulpa> 后面大概多了一个(experimental)
<MeaCulpa> ext4出来2年多了，不会有问题的
<delectate> 呵呵，修改pps完成
<basncy> MeaCulpa, 但是我没找到与EXT4有关的选项，或者说应该钩选哪个选项呢？
<MeaCulpa> basncy: 目前不在linux,看不到，sry
<basncy> MeaCulpa, 找到了，原来在根下
<kilior> 请问现在能打开google.com吗？
<kilior> www.google.com
<yhl> 可以啊
<gcell> 改什么pps
<gcell> 有什么改进？
<gcell> 我靠，这么快就闪人了……
<Lavande> 最近，电脑特别慢
<Lavande> 急躁
<chenxiaobo> 清理下嘛
<Lavande> 不知道从哪入手- -!!
<kilior> TMD我这里一点都连不上。
<kilior> 你确认不是google.com.hk?
<bitsMix> Lavande, 你top看看呢？
<Lavande> bitsMix: 现在貌似还好，刚开机的时候特别慢……
<basncy> 有pps了？
<Lavande> bitsMix: Xorg 11%
<Lavande> bitsMix: 感觉蛮正常的啊
<yhl> www.google.com肯定是上不了的啊，
<bitsMix> Lavande, 你是不是有什么索引的程序？
<yhl> 现在都是上www.google.com/hk
<basncy> yhl, www.google.com/ncr
<wzlxx> ubuntu下有什么小游戏吗？好玩的。。。。
<multiSnow> 国际象棋……
<Lavande> bitsMix: 搜索文件用的索引？我不知道啊，据说那个貌似是吃资源，不过我好像从来没碰过。。也不知道是哪个程序- -!!
<lainme> wzlxx: 扫雷
<Lavande> wzlxx: neverball
<Lavande> wzlxx: chromium
<yhl> 可以上的哦
<henry_cui> 我有个excel，在ubuntu上怎么显示都是乱码，不知道该怎么搞
<MeaCulpa> ncr
<kilior> 是不是google又被封了？
<basncy> henry_cui, 试试永中office呢？http://code.google.com/p/marcoblog/downloads/detail?name=EIOffice_Personal_Lin_5.0.1615.121ZH.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<yhl> 没有吧  我这边上的了～～
<jxhow> 正常， 是不是教育网用户？
<henry_cui> basncy，试过了，也是乱码
<henry_cui> 只有ms Office打开才是正常的，很奇怪
<basncy> henry_cui, 神了，我还没遇到过。
<kilior> 我不是教育网
<multiSnow> henry_cui 试过gnumeric么？
<henry_cui> 试过
<Lavande> google 没问题
<henry_cui> 谁给我邮箱，我发过去帮忙瞧瞧
<kilior> 奇特的是，我gtalk能上
<henry_cui> ubuntu上所有能打开xls的文件，我都试过，都是乱码，也不知道是文件问题还是我配置问题
<henry_cui> :-(
<yhl> lgdjhjy@gmail.com 发过来，我试看看
<kilior> 刚连上一会，又被链接重置了。
<yhl> lgdjhjy@gmail.com 我试看看
<henry_cui> 发给你啦，多谢啦
<wzlxx> Lavande: chromium是游戏？？？
<iGnome> henry_cui: 所有能打开xls的软件，你都知道了？
<edison0354> wzlxx: 使得
<wzlxx> 扫雷游戏的名字是什么？
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 路由咋样了？
<edison0354> wzlxx: chromium是游戏……
<wzlxx> edison0354: 我晕，不是浏览器吗？
<henry_cui> iGnome你说说看，我看看哪个没试过;-)
<multiSnow> ooo libreoffice gnumeric，其他的就太冷门了
<cfy> iGnome: opera 的隐私标签之间应该是没有联系的吧。。。我这里有联系。。。
<hkuieagle> 游戏推荐：teeworlds
<edison0354> wzlxx: 有这个游戏的
<henry_cui> 永中的也试过
<wzlxx> hkuieagle: teeworlds是什么游戏？
<henry_cui> wine excel倒是正常的
<hkuieagle> wzlxx, 试一下，很好玩地！
<iGnome> cfy: 没电源阿。12V的
<wzlxx> henry_cui: go-openoffice 可以吧
<yhl> 已经看了，我这边也是乱码
<wzlxx> hkuieagle: 真的？
<yhl> 就看得到数字
<henry_cui> 是呀
<iGnome> henry_cui: gnumeric wv 都试过？
<edison0354> iGnome: 拆笔记本电源……
<hkuieagle> wzlxx, no kidding!
<multiSnow> go-office和ooo、libre是一样的
<henry_cui> wv没试过
<iGnome> edison0354: 俄。你这坏家伙
<edison0354> iGnome: 也可以接出来光驱的电源啊
<iGnome> gnumeric是最好的。
<cfy> iGnome: 我的灯也不亮，wifi.
<edison0354> iGnome: 反正台式机电源那么多又没用
<iGnome> edison0354: 没光驱
<edison0354> iGnome: 电源线……
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在换成openwrt了。不过www-mechanize用不了。。。
<wzlxx> hkuieagle: OK，neverball也不错，呵呵
<henry_cui> gnumeric跟calc各有所长
<iGnome> 说把线都搞出来。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 是。没看到mechanize的包
<henry_cui> 要是两者合并就好了：）
<edison0354> iGnome: 台式机的电源看一根闲置的12V你就引出来呗
<MeaCulpa1> 北京哪里有买大的羽绒服！！！
<cfy> iGnome: 看到了。。。但是说lwp的版本太低了。
<MeaCulpa1> 各位！
<cfy> iGnome: 我都装了。
<MeaCulpa1> 北京有迪卡侬么
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 你在北京？
<iGnome> edison0354: 你难道喜欢这样阿。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 11号淘宝你干嘛不买？
<edison0354> iGnome: ……
<iGnome> cfy: 俄。我上次就没看到
<edison0354> iGnome: 没台式机……
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: 恩
<MeaCulpa1> 我要买厚衣服
<MeaCulpa1> 但是没我的尺码
<MeaCulpa1> 一般迪卡侬会有
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 你多高？
<iGnome> lwp。。。会版本低。
<MeaCulpa1> 北京的迪卡侬不知道在哪里，问了很多人都说很远
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: Google map
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 186cm, 108kg
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 是胖吗？
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 唉，我不太淘宝的
<cfy> iGnome:  LWP::UserAgent version 5.827 required--this is only version 5.810 at /usr/lib/perl5/5.10/WWW/Mechanize.pm line 11.BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perl5/5.10/WWW/Mechanize.pm line 11.Compilation failed in require at -e line 1.BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at -e line 1.
<MeaCulpa1> 我最近在gym会练回108kg
<hkuieagle> wzlxx, 我的昵称叫TeeGoo，每天都玩会儿
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 前天全是半价……
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 还好啦
<iGnome> MeaCulpa1: 死家伙，还敢穿什么牌子的衣服
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: addidas有我尺码，但是贵
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: ……
<MeaCulpa1> iGnome: 迪卡侬便宜啊
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 穷人买不起那些牌子……
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 恩，所以要去迪卡侬
<iGnome> 牌子的，都不便宜
<MeaCulpa1> 迪卡侬卖法国地摊货的
<MeaCulpa1> 没牌子的
<MeaCulpa1> 法国本来就是欧洲比较穷的
<MeaCulpa1> 地摊货还好，上海一般400-600就能买厚衣服了
<MeaCulpa1> 我买个登山服，就不怕冷了
<MeaCulpa1> 那里比较专业，登山服不厚，但是保暖
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 我买的都是啥3M啊，Decathlon啥的地摊货
<kilior> :'(
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: addidas舍不得
<MeaCulpa1> 穿3M, 胶带啊，作孽
<waterloo2005> 大家的tor今天能用吗？
<MeaCulpa1> 有了儿子就不用tor了】
<iGnome> 谁还用tor
<iGnome> MeaCulpa1: 俄。你难道升官了。最近说这些
<aass> kd
<yhl> ／henry_cui 还在不？
<waterloo2005> 大家用什么，不用tor？
<henry_cui> 在的
<ofan> 用vpn
<henry_cui> 咋样了
<ofan> 出售vpn~~~
<yhl> 我这边还是不行
<henry_cui> 没关系，还是多谢了呀
<multiSnow> DCC一个我看看
<yhl> 但是我从XP上拷了一份XLS的文档过来，是可以打开的
<iGnome> 《使命召唤7：黑色行动》(Call of Duty: Black Ops)完整硬盘版/ 存档方法提示/ 3DM原创-2号升级破解补丁[压缩包]
<henry_cui> 想把工作转移到ubuntu上，还是有点难度的
<yhl> 我想应该是你的那个文档有问题
<MeaCulpa> 我本来以为，北京会有我的尺寸
<multiSnow> henry_cui DCC一个我看看
<MeaCulpa> 但是发现，女同志的确个子比上海的大
<MeaCulpa> 但是男的似乎更矮小
<henry_cui> 这个文档在win下没问题，需要另存一下，ubuntu下就能打开了
<henry_cui> multiSnow:  dcc是啥意思
<feng_> code.google.com是不是被墙了？
<yhl> 我的其它文档没问题啊，我从我的网络硬盘下了点资料，是可以打开的，也不会乱码
<multiSnow> henry_cui IRC里直接传送文件
<henry_cui> 我是pidgin怎么用这个功能呀
<multiSnow> 呃……Orz
<iIE> 请问-O2优化能不能把x%4优化成x&3?
<henry_cui> 我发了
<ofan> 自己看汇编代码
<henry_cui> 你那边看到了没
<henry_cui> multisnow?
<cfy> 额。ssh无法退出。。。C-d或者exit,就直接卡死了。。。只有kill掉ssh...
<multiSnow> henry_cui 你在网关后面？
<cfy> 谁知道怎么回事？
<ofan> 服务器没响应吧
<henry_cui> 哦，在旅馆的网络里
<ofan> 现在网络都比较卡
<aass> xterm的配置文件在哪？
<henry_cui> 要不给个邮箱吧
<multiSnow> 哦……不对
<multiSnow> 我是ipv6……
<henry_cui> 挖哦
<henry_cui> ipv6快不快呀
<multiSnow> infinity.blick.winkel@gmail.com
<henry_cui> OK
<multiSnow> 不快
<henry_cui> 已发
<MeaCulpa> 破网
<MopperWhite> 求VPN！
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你有没有遇到过ssh退出的时候(C-d或者exit),直接卡死？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 卡住。没有任何反应
<iIE> 怎么SSH
<cfy> ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=1 -o ServerAliveCountMax=1
<cfy> 已经这样设置了。没有效果
<iIE> 是远程登录还是纯粹ssh -qTfNn
<multiSnow> 唔……乱码……
<cfy> 远程登录。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有什么解决方法么？突然这样的。以前不这样。
<wzlxx> chromium-bin和chromium有什么区别？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 局域网的ssh
<cfy> wzlxx: 前者是已经编译好的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没有
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 看看tty权限
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你在北京？
<MeaCulpa> 哪里有买大号的衣服...我看了，Decathlon果然有，但是好远
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，我还以为有什么区别呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么看？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我在温州
<cfy> wzlxx: bin好，chromium好大的，1G貌似不够。
<henry_cui> cfy，我在台州呀
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa> mb
<cfy> henry_cui: 哈哈。
<wzlxx> cfy: 不是吧
<multiSnow> gnumeric认为文件是损坏的，可能是文件中用于标记编码的部分缺失了，而文件本身是GB编码，这样在UTF-8的系统里就必然乱码了。
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 没事别编译chromium
<wzlxx>  57460.00 K
<cfy> wzlxx: 我装了bin的。建议你装bin的
<multiSnow> 没事经常编译firefox……
<wzlxx> cfy:  57460.00 K
<multiSnow> 没事经常编译pcsxr……
<cfy> wzlxx: 啥？反正我没编译出来，tmpfs,1G
<wzlxx> Name           : chromium
<wzlxx> Version        : 7.0.517.44-1
<wzlxx> URL            : http://www.chromium.org/
<wzlxx> Licenses       : BSD
<wzlxx> Groups         : None
<wzlxx> Provides       : chromium-browser
<wzlxx> Depends On     : nss  gconf  alsa-lib  xdg-utils  hicolor-icon-theme  bzip2  libevent  libxss
<wzlxx> Optional Deps  : None
<wzlxx> Required By    : None
<^k^> wzlxx:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<henry_cui> multisnow，那为啥win下就好的呢，无论是wps 或者是excel
<multiSnow> 简中win的默认就是GB
<multiSnow> 在没有声明编码的情况下系统调用自身的编码设置
<henry_cui> 哦，如何让ooo打开的时候可以选择内码呢
<wzlxx> cfy: 你说读浏览器还是那个系统
<wzlxx> cfy: 你说的是浏览器还是那个系统
 * multiSnow 摊手
<cfy> wzlxx: 浏览器
 * wzlxx 晕 
<henry_cui> Multisnow,:-)
<wzlxx> cfy: 我的57兆
<edison0354> wzlxx: 系统不止一个GB
<multiSnow> 有没有在gnome下自己编译的firefox图形界面不正常的情况？我这里选择框无论是否选中都显示没有选择……
<heng> ?
 * wzlxx 拜拜大家
<yhl> -q
<ofan> http://chrome.360.cn/
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=beijing 请问这个连接可以访问吗？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/123071
<edison0354> Google工程师来北航讲座了！时间：2010.11.19（周五）地点：三号楼 301主题：HTML5
<cfy> edison0354: 小地方没这种东西。。。。。
<gebjgd> 马勒戈壁的。mp3的升级软件只能在win下搞
<gcell> 升级？
<gebjgd> gcell: 恩那
<gcell> gebjgd: 这算是个什么概念？
<gcell> mp3怎么升级……
<gebjgd> gcell: 有新的Firmware
<gcell> ……
<gcell> 我以为你说mp3文件……
<gcell> 囧了……
<edison0354> gcell: 同囧
<z_> 第一次来，请多多指教
 * maonx 竟然打不开amule了 提示libupnp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gcell> 请多指教
<gcell> 晚安，诸位
<puwei> 冒个泡
<z_> 如何把系统精简缩小
<z_> 机子太老
<gebjgd> z_: arch
<puwei> 有专门真对 老机器的 linux
<puwei> gebjgd : arch 应该是起中一个吧
<z_> 看过一些，太复杂
<z_> 我现在装的是10.04，才512内存，想在这安装的基础上缩小，不知从何下手
<puwei> top small linux  for old pc : Puppy Linux  ,Damn Small Linux,DeLi Linux,Xubuntu
<z_> 我看中这10.04对系统维护的特别好，不象8.04经常坏
<puwei> wow 我的才256内存
<gebjgd> puwei: linux发行版没有比arch更强的
<gebjgd> z_: 我的也是512，正在和你聊天
<puwei> wow 我的才256内存 64显存 跑10.04 :)
<alvin_rxg> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<alvin_rxg> Mem:          1004        842        162          0        143        376
<alvin_rxg> -/+ buffers/cache:        321        682
<alvin_rxg> Swap:         2557          0       2557
<z_> 你们一个比一个牛B
<puwei> 感觉上个网看新問啥的 ,还行  ....
<z_> 我觉得好多东西用不上，装那么多干嘛，
<z_> 又不敢删除什么
<gebjgd> z_: 上arch
<puwei> 不用浪费太多时间考虑那些 ,这个和xp不一样
<z_> 我只是换个窗口fluxbox,其他的不会了
<gebjgd> z_: 用fluxbox就行
<wzssyqa> 都有包管理器，不怕
<gebjgd> z_: 省很多资源
<z_> 那个arch好安装不？
<gebjgd> z_: 对于新手来说不好安装
<gebjgd> z_: 但是每个人一开始都是新手
<gebjgd> z_: 有wiki的
<z_> 还有个问题，浏览器，火狐太大了
<z_> 一直想装dillo,弄不好
<gebjgd> z_: 我就是用火狐
<z_> 试着用w3m,浏览很不习惯，想把dillo中文弄上就好，好快哟
<gebjgd> z_: chrome挂web2.qq
<puwei> 最進有个基于ubuntu的比教火爆  Linux Mint,我没试过,你有兴趣可以看看
<z_> chrome不敢用，也大，没有火狐快
<gebjgd> z_: 没觉得，我这里chrome快
<z_> 而且在fluxbox上，很多软件用不成，象linuxqq就用不成
<gebjgd> z_: web2.qq.com
<gebjgd> z_: 我天天聊的很开心
<z_> web2qq比原来差些了，不好用，试过
<z_> 觉得pidgin好用一点，但总是要激活
<gebjgd> z_: web
<gebjgd> z_: web2.qq.com起码不锁账户，支持500人的群
<puwei> 对chrome应该可以的 , 如果特别在意速度  直接用文本webw阅读器好了 ...  lynx
<puwei> ....
<gebjgd> z_: 能收到所有的图片
<gebjgd> z_: 我27个群。用的很舒服
<z_> 那我知道，在没升级前快些，它一升级我觉得就不行了
<z_> QQ
<z_> 越升级越肿
<gebjgd> z_: 还好，我这里没有问题
<puwei> 我不太用qq,呵呵 ,比较孤辟
<z_> 呵呵
<gebjgd> z_: 我开了web2.qq.com xchat pidgin(2msn 1yahoo 1icq 1gtalk) openfetion hotot dropbox
<z_> 我就是太孤辟了，才用QQ
<gebjgd> z_: 才用了50%的内存
<gebjgd> z_: 512mb
<z_> 你机子性能好些吧
<gebjgd> z_: 2003年的
<gebjgd> z_: 你觉得性能好么？
<z_> 以前的人老实，做的机子经用
<gebjgd> z_: 不是
<z_> 现在的都是一次性产品
<puwei> 你太有才了 .... ,那我以后也用用 qq
<gebjgd> z_: 你的逻辑太有才了
<z_> 不是逻辑，是事实
<gebjgd> z_: 那你继续事实吧
<z_> 我现在用的这个机子是用400买来的
<gebjgd> z_: 我这个机器是别人松的
<z_> 06年台式
<gebjgd> z_: 我这个机器是别人送的
<puwei> 心里做用 可能更大
<gebjgd> z_: 03年的笔记本
<z_> 比我家里花4000买的还好用
<gebjgd> z_: celeron 1.3, 512内存， intel i855
<gebjgd> z_: 4000元是装的win吧？
<puwei> 我这机子 电脑城老板说给150  还得我送上门才收 ....
<z_> 呵呵，你发财了
<z_> 我是看到很多现象，不是我心里作用
<gebjgd> z_: 你用了arch就知道了
<z_> 再好的机子，他们跟我起的作用都差不多
<gebjgd> z_: 那是相当的给力
<z_> 别让我动心啊，不然我又要去折腾arch了
<gebjgd> z_: 再好的机子上了win7, 卡巴死机 + zone alarm pro般都和4年前老机器一样慢
<z_> 我本来对这些一点都不懂的，只是不想受WIN的杀毒啊、盗版啊、升级的烦恼才学的
<cfy> gebjgd: 德国的啥时区？
<z_> 差六个小时吧，东二？
<gebjgd> cfy: 东1
<alvin_rxg> Sa 13. Nov 17:36:32 CET 2010
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦，那么是晚7小时阿，那现在时间是。
<gebjgd> z_: 不想升级，不想杀毒。盗版，更要用arch
<gebjgd> z_: arch无需版本升级。滚动更新，没有版本一说
<z_> 不知道好入门不，更重要的是好不好安装
<z_> 要硬盘安装，我没光驱的
<alvin_rxg> z_: 英语ok就没问题
<z_> 那完了，我是外盲
<puwei> 也可以试一下 Linux Mint  刚才看 它最小要求是:  256 内存  5G硬盘 600MhzCPU
<gebjgd> z_: u盘就能装
<alvin_rxg> z_: 另外，尽量不要用 archboot
<gebjgd> z_: 话说色魔医生英语也差，人家用了很久的arch了
<gebjgd> z_: 再说有中文般的wiki
<z_> 我有一次试过小芭芘，太次了
<puwei> arch 可以在 ubuntu 里面安装的
<z_> 哈哈
<puwei> 在ubuntu里面安,要用到一个工具 pacman....
<z_> 发觉这里面的人个个都幽默
<z_> 搞软件的人还满有雅兴的呢
<puwei> 呵呵 没用过 直接找人不就ok啦  ..
<gebjgd> z_: 我就是被 alvin_rxg 带上arch之路的
<gebjgd> z_: 一开始我也是忠实的ubuntu用户
<z_> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 是我吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难道不是你？
<z_> 系统嘛，我觉得稳定性最重要
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不准备拉不懂英语的家伙了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有道理
<gebjgd> z_: 你还是去用ubuntu吧
<z_> 我用这个ubuntu办公一年多了，很安逸
 * gebjgd 一脚踢开 z_ 
<z_> 起码知道有小毛病可以自己找贴子修理
<alvin_rxg> 有小毛病，我直接贴错误代码就有答案了
<z_> 踢我干嘛
<z_> 本来我对你很有感觉的
<gebjgd> z_: 不玩gay
<z_> 呵呵
<puwei> ....
<gebjgd> z_: 疼么？
<z_> 还是没感觉
 * gebjgd 充满爱怜的在 z_ 身后问
<z_> 这里面也有聊天动态啊
<alvin_rxg> lgdb.com 里边的东西我也希望不要有 chinese version 的
<z_> 我第一次到这儿来哟
<puwei> 我靠我这150的机子 + firefox 跟本上不了 webqq
<gebjgd> puwei: 用chrome
<gebjgd> puwei: fx我这里也很卡
<alvin_rxg> 用 firefox 4
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 噗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 稳定么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还行，速度又快
<puwei> 好 ,download chrome 先   后 升fx 到 4
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 但输入法搞不定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: yaourt里的？
<alvin_rxg> firefox 4b7
<z_> 用ff主要是把flash禁用掉就可以了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: chrome支持窗口弹出
<gebjgd> z_: 屁
<alvin_rxg> 窗口弹出？
<gebjgd> z_: web2.qq.com是flash的
<z_> 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是来消息会探出来
<z_> 我用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是来消息会弹出来
<gebjgd> z_: 依赖flash
<alvin_rxg> 不明白会是如何的……
<z_> 不信你试试
<alvin_rxg> webqq, js + css ?
<z_> 我是安装slash禁用插件
<syshack> anybody?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 屁眼哥好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁眼帝好
<gebjgd> z_: alvin_rxg 再说了fx里面回车发消息不成功
<gebjgd> 必须ctrl 回车
<syshack> 这玩意不好使啊
<z_> 回车一直不支持，就是第一条可以回车，其他都是鼠标发送
<gebjgd> z_: chrome支持
<z_> chrome在我这机子上表现一直不入意
<z_> 所以我装了也删除了
<gebjgd> z_: 2台机器表现都很如意
<syshack> 问下 我安装的时候用的nomodeset  装好后能用普通模式么 nomodset的开机画面好丑
<knownbad> 什么是“回车”？
<gebjgd> knownbad: enter
<knownbad> thx.
<syshack> 问下 我安装的时候用的nomodeset 装好后能用普通模式么 nomodset的开机画面好丑。。谁知道么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fx支持不重启安装新插件了么？
<gebjgd> syshack: 不用splash
<gebjgd> syshack: 就好了
<syshack> how to？
<z_> 每次都是重启
<gebjgd> syshack: 内核后面去掉splash
<gebjgd> z_: chrome很早就不用重启了
<z_> 这个好像不是什么关键吧
<syshack> ubuntu的grub看着很纳闷 呵呵
<gebjgd> z_: 什么是关键？
<z_> 你说那个重启啊
<gebjgd> z_: 我觉得是关键
<z_> 安装插件本来就是越少越好
<gebjgd> z_: 那是你的一家之言
<z_> 个人习惯吧
<knownbad1> 那modprobe后得重新开机好用吗？
<happyaron> knownbad1: 不用
<happyaron> knownbad1: 重启就没了
<knownbad1> 我是回之前的ff add-on的讨论。
<knownbad1> 还是回去专心工作。。。
<happyaron> 我是断章取义的。
<knownbad1> 呵呵
<happyaron> 就看见modprobe了。
<happyaron> :D
<iiii> help me! every body ,my archlinux pacman bad, run pacman -S xxx ,system result "xxx.pkg.xz  is invalid or corrupted"!
<knownbad1> 问gebjgd
<iiii> help me! every body ,my archlinux pacman bad, run pacman -S xxx ,system result "xxx.pkg.xz  is invalid or corrupted"!
<iiii> I not CN input,help me! about archlinux pacman !
<knownbad1> have you run pacman -Syy yet/
<knownbad1> do you have other mirror that you can try?
<knownbad1> try sudo pacman -Sc to remove uninstalled packages.
<knownbad1> but you probably want to try another mirror.
<knownbad1> k, back to work.
<knownbad1> gebjgd: 该你了吧？
<alvin_rxg> ohayo iiii...
<gebjgd> knownbad1: 不管
<gebjgd> knownbad1: 又没钱
<kwater> iiii: /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
 * knownbad1 亏了。。。奶奶的
<alvin_rxg> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<kwater> iiii: http://www.archlinux.org/mirrorlist/all/
<alvin_rxg> kwater: he's gone
<gebjgd> 人都走了
<kwater> -  =
<gebjgd> 你们才出来哭
<gebjgd> 晚了
<knownbad1> minute man.
<gebjgd> knownbad1: XD
<holymelon> anybody here?
<syshack> 没用nomodset的时候 开机画面还是帅
<gebjgd> syshack: 废话
<gebjgd> syshack: kms的作用就是开机就能弄好分辨率
<gebjgd> syshack: 分辨率颜色正常，自然开机画面好看
<syshack> kms是神马 我去google下
<gebjgd> syshack: ......
<gebjgd> syshack: nomodest就是禁用kms
<knownbad1> holymelon: that will be a none question.
<gebjgd> syshack: 你不知道你禁用它？
<syshack> 不禁用他 起不来啊
<gebjgd> syshack: 这就对了
<gebjgd> syshack: kms是渣
<syshack> 老机器了
<happyaron> gebjgd: Wayland依赖kms
<gebjgd> syshack: 但是那帮弄内核的煞笔就是要学win，非要弄kms
<syshack> 以前用centos 不存在这问题 。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron: wayland还没普及。早着呢
<gebjgd> syshack: centos有没有kms都不好说
<happyaron> gebjgd: ubuntu/fedora都决定要kms了
<happyaron> gebjgd: kms+wayland
<gebjgd> syshack: 2009年四月
<happyaron> gebjgd: arch也会的，相信我，哈哈。
<alvin_rxg> wayland 编译不起来……
<syshack> 老显卡不支持么？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不急，慢慢来
<gebjgd> syshack: 看运气
<syshack> 我现在想尝试开启 有啥办法？
<gebjgd> syshack: 我的那台老机器支持的就不好，x直接锁死
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 据说目前只有intel显卡才行。
<gebjgd> syshack: 你是为了用。还是为了好看？
<syshack> 用。但是也想折腾。
<happyaron> nvidia说没有计划支持wayland，悲剧。
<gebjgd> syshack: 你慢慢了。
<syshack> 用linux也有年头了 哈哈
<syshack> ubuntu的桌面还是漂亮
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 晚点再试试， aur 更新了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在wayland的效率还不行呢
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<happyaron> :)
<syshack> 洗洗睡了  大家晚安
<syshack> quit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没Sc前 4,5G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后1,5G
<zrqlx126> 勤奋~~~累人
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 德国用哪个时区？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 东1
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> 蛋疼的编译了一下fx 4.0
<gebjgd> cpu到了92度。立马暂停了。继续用3.6.12
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 那个好像不大啊
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不大，但是热
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 该除尘了吧？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 似乎不是
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我现在这么用也就是56度
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: cpu不行
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哦
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 线程开多了？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不多阿
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 但是确确实实的上了90度
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 老老实实用二进制的东西了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 呵呵
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 我现在想编译东西了就虐ppa
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不编译了，打死也不编译
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 太费cpu了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 在我印象中，你咋好像是用贱兔的啊
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: arch
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 绝对不敢上gentoo
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 编译死
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哈哈，不太明白，怎么这么多人用arch
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 好用阿
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 比ubuntu好用多了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 好用指什么？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 自定制。 滚动更新。配置简单
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 上游都是一套东西，还能有啥不一样啊
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 要说滚动更新还是我的ubuntu+1比较梦
<wzssyqa> 猛
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 为什么？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 因为ubuntu的包问题多
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 你的ubuntu怎么猛了？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 不是ubuntu，是ubuntu+1
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 什么东西？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 开发版的ubuntu
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 有什么好处？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 新
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: broken
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: arch新。但是不broken
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 这就是区别
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 如果debian开了非冻结testing，感觉这两个有啥优缺点？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: debian的testing比arch的更新慢
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我上过
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 比如intel驱动。debian testing还是2.9
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 那是以前，下个周期可能要开非冻结testing
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 2.9我的老本子起不来。2.12才行
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我对deb的系统就那么回事
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 一开始接触的是rpm系的
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: arch现在的内核是啥？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 2.6.35-ARCH
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哦
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: debian现在也堕落了，stable版支持的时间那么短
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 呵呵
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 你喜欢稳定的发行版？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: stable版，得向rh和ms看齐
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 不喜欢，但是肯定会有人喜欢的
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 那ubuntu就更不适合你了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 我用ubuntu+1
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 稳定我宁愿用opensuse
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 你用ubuntu开发版不需要每次跟着版本走吧？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 10.10发布的时候，我就蹦到11.04了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 但是需要下载11.04的整个cd吧？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 不需要啊
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 也是滚动升级
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 那是相当的不稳定阿
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 还可以，基本可用
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 而且你需要关注版本
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 比如版本库啥的
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 仅仅到时候，修改下 source.list 就行了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 关注那玩意干啥？
<ImATM> 額.這才是真正的玩電腦
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 你都说了1010出了，你要把源转成1104的
<wzssyqa> ImATM: 给点钱
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 每次都要改下
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 嗯，又不麻烦
<ImATM> wzssyqa: 不給
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 还是看着版本走的
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 麻烦。。。。
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 还是纯滚的给力。省事
<ImATM> wzssyqa: 我是吞卡的
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 好吧，你说麻烦就麻烦吧
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 呵呵
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我正在准备给我老爸推荐linux mint debian
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我不希望他用ubuntu
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 还是debian testing更好些
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: ubuntu+1约等于arch挂 gnome-unstale
<ImATM> 為什麽.ubuntu不好嗎/雖然我部用
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不用gnome
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不上大的de
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 那就kde-unstable
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: openbox + tint2 + wbar + slim
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: kde是渣
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 机器配置真低，还是咋地？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 喜欢速度感
<ImATM> gebjgd: ati是渣
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 另外gnome kde不秀气
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 明白我的意思么？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 呵呵
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 不明白，玩不了那些东西
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 就是不够小巧，不够精致，我说的外观
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: kde的taskbar上的systemtray开多了。开4个程序就挤死了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: gnome的是够地方，上下2排。但是systemtray的图标大小不一
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不爽，过粗过大
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哦，你喜欢这样啊
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我一般有10个systemtray
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 开的程序多
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 我就不喜欢托盘
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 没办法，依赖托盘太多了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: pidgin dropbox 音量 nm-applet ofetion stardict xchat
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 输入法，电量 hotot
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 嗯
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: indicator的思路还不错，就是，组合，将几个类似的组合起来
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 其实是个人口味问题
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 有人喜欢熟女，有人喜欢萝丽
<wzssyqa> 呃，compiz刚才崩溃了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 哈哈
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 从来不用compiz
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 连xcompmgr都补上
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 连xcompmgr都不上
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: wbar 和tint2自己就假透明了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 习惯了动态效果了，没有那玩意，感觉真生硬
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 没生硬阿
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不生硬阿
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 呵呵，不知道，没用过别的de
<knownbad> 又在萝丽了
<wzssyqa> knownbad: 你鼻子真灵
<knownbad> 某人是萝丽狂嘛。
<knownbad> 回家搞去。
<lazysnake> 各位早上好
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 早个头，上个头，好个头
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我刚刚睡起
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: qiyi网有精武风云 陈真了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 甄子丹
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ... 那个是给小屁孩看的
<lrf0808_> 大家早上好！
<knownbad> 奶奶的，vm就是好。
<cfy> why?
<lazysnake> 哈哈。小p孩。
<cfy> lazysnake: 起这么早。。。。
<lazysnake> cfy: 呃。6:25就起了
<cfy> lazysnake: 早。昨天睡晚了。。。。
<lazysnake> cfy: http://imagebin.org/123131 在折腾这东西
<cfy> lazysnake: latex?
<lazysnake> $-5 > -10$:-D
<knownbad> cfy: 装机可以先用vm测试后直接tar过去。
<cfy> lazysnake: 呵呵。
<cfy> knownbad: tar过去慢么？要多久？dd+gzip效果怎么样？
<cfy> 不过gzip的话，在我这里估计都没有几十M/s的解压速度吧
<Gann> cfy: 早阿
<cfy> Gann: 早:)
<Gann> cfy: 我的python显示汉字总是乱码怎么办
<knownbad> 伺服器应该都够马力。
<cfy> knownbad: 那tar，还要分辨文件吧，直接dd多好
<Gann> knownbad: 错了，是私服奇应该都给力
<lazysnake> Gann: 你搞定你那个统计没
<lazysnake> Gann: 昨天还在上班哦
<cfy> Gann: 这个。不太清楚。情况可能简单也可能复杂
<cfy> Gann: 啥叫总是乱码？
<knownbad> 都行，反正不用守在机子前。
<Gann> cfy: 我用utf-8,gb2312,gbk,等等，都是乱码
<cfy> knownbad: 用nc?
<Gann> lazysnake: 搞不定
<Gann> 你们高手不给力阿
<cfy> knownbad: dd简单点，tar容易出错。不过，dd限制大点。
<knownbad> cfy: nc?
<cfy> knownbad: netcat
<cfy> Gann: 额，你学perl...我估计就知道了。。。
<knownbad> 都可。
<knownbad> 反正只要ssh能上了就可以回家做去。
<knownbad> 除非recovery，宁可装次机。
<puwei> gebjgd: 还在不 ? chrome 是快,我这老机器用webqq一点都不卡....
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-14
<knownbad> 他卖屁股去了。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，gtk 主题引擎 murrine 负责渲染 gtk，不负责 窗口边框吗？谢谢
<puwei> ....
<puwei> 不懂gtk
<if_else> murrine 只是负责处理 gtk 的按扭 滚动条 选项菜单……等效果？metacity 负责窗口边框？谢谢
<puwei> 有人在学blender么 ?
<hjy> hello!!
 * ^k^ 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如果删除grub 引导 上的系统备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=303567&p=2121605#p2121605 我现在装了双系统 ，win7和ubuntu 每次 ubuntu升级就自动 生成一个备份恢复，且在系统选择的页面上也显示 出来 我只想保留 一个就行了，怎么删除系统选择页面的上的其他 备份，不想让他们显示 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<hjy> 我的电脑也是出现这种情况，列表里已经有三个备份了
<UU123> 大家推荐个,你们常用的BT下载工具吧   好蛋疼的BT速度
<lazysnake> UU123: transmission
<hjy> 是啊，直接用transmission BT了
<lazysnake> UU123: 你可以像mldonkey那样，直接就是开web端就行了
<UU123> lazysnake: 嘿嘿 ,现在在W下,U下还没解决 无线的问题
<lazysnake> UU123: utorrent
<Use-Firefox> ls
<UU123> lazysnake: 谢谢啦
<lazysnake> orz。
<lazysnake> UU123: 如果放弃道德的话，选xunlei吧。如果喜欢广告，选bitcom（好像是这样）。。吧
<UU123> U下的无线 依然蛋疼,能连接但不能上网   搞了好久
<lazysnake> UU123: 试过wicd没？
<UU123> lazysnake: 迅雷到不得已的时候就用
<UU123> lazysnake: 什么 WICD?反正我各种办法都试了
<lazysnake> UU123: 哦
<hjy> 问一下大家，我现在用的QQ  for linux ，时常刚开几分钟， 就自动退出下线了，大家都没碰到这种情况？？
<lazysnake> hjy: 我遇到的是另外的问题。开几分之后就crash。后来就没在用。
<UU123> lazysnake: 你看我这情况怎么弄,你需要什么信息,我重启就去获取去  我的情况是显示能连接,但不能上网,我把IP DNS都填上了,还是不行,用了8.8.8.8,也不行
<hjy> lazysnake,现在在UB不开Q了？
<lazysnake> UU123: 呃。我只知道管理网络的有个wicd，比较强大。
<lazysnake> hjy: 不知道。现在我用的是web
<UU123> lazysnake: 我在找这个东西了,HOHOHO,抱了一线希望
<hjy> 用的是webQQ??
 * puwei ...:)
<wzlxx> morning
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 有没有类似流量监控的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=303570&p=2121619#p2121619 请问，有没有可以监控电脑流量并记录下来，到达一定限度就提醒的软件呢？我用的上网卡，要是每个月超了就会很厉害。谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 WilsonMESS — 2010-11-14 8:52
<zhaoxuhua> 有些电影本身音量太小，TOTEM有没有插件加大音量的
<tonyzrh> 在声音首选项调节输出音量试试
<cfy> hi all
<cfy> 115下载地址分析服务
<cfy> http://iperl.co.cc/115_server.pl? + 地址，如果有多地址就用_分割。
<^k^> ⇪ title: undefined method `force_encoding' for nil:NilClass . IN gettitle
<cfy> 要抓取，再。所以速度有点慢。
<cfy> 大概可能要2s.
<Guest19712> 大家好～～
<cfy> hi
<Guest19712> linux桌面软件真的很卡，大家有这种感觉没
<cfy> 哪个？你说整个桌面么？你什么配置？
<Guest19712> 不是整个桌面，是在这种桌面环境下使用软件，图形软件
<cfy> 哦。
<Guest19712> 比如pps
<Guest19712> 我机器配置有点老，四年前的台式机512内存
<Guest19712> 这里好冷清
<cfy> 周末嘛，都在休息。
<Guest19712> 休息的时候就最好盘机器啊
<unknown379> hello world!
<xue> hi,这个世界！
<touparx> 难道你去过另一个世界？
<cece> 台湾申根了，草
<xue> 没有啊，这个世界让我不舒服
<sory> ?
<sory> cece:  什么意思?
<xue> linux让我奋斗了一个月，之后我就不知道干吗了！
<cece> sory: 申根国家免签入境
<sory> 我上完看看具体的
<cece> xue: 你该换发行版了
<xue> 你怎么知道？什么意思?
<xue> cece, 我用的10.04，10.10没出来吧
<xue> 其实经常换版本很无聊的，一些大公司用apache还是1.1呢
<UU123> XP学会了,也一样不知道干嘛了..
<kwater> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<cece> xue: 尝试下不同的发行版，不同的感觉，或者按照鸟哥，ABS 怎么也不会无聊哦
<cgc> 我安装了gparted分区软件 却找不到哪里运行也
<zhaoxuhua> totem加载字幕后，怎么调整字幕时间
<cfy> cgc: 终端里，直接输入gparted
<cfy> 或者alt+f2,然后输入gparted试试
<xue> cece, 我玩过freebsd，都差不多啊，
<cfy> hi all,服务器端解析115下载地址 http://iperl.co.cc/115.pl?http://u.115.com/file/t0e7fec030
<^k^> ⇪ title: undefined method `force_encoding' for nil:NilClass . IN gettitle
<cgc> 还是没反应也
<cece> xue: 没用过，只用过arch,只有包管理器的区别，不过这区别蛮大的
<xue> cece, 我想用linux来做一些服务创新，这你有一些什么想法没？中国的互联网模仿别人太多了
<cece> xue: 哪方面哦？
<xue> cece, 例如比如可以发明google或者facebook什么的，我们又能做什么呢！
<cece> xue: 那跟linux有什么关系
<kwater> 你用os x,  用windows也可以发明fb的
<cgc> 刚刚看到刚启动了然后就自动关咯
<cece> xue: 只是信息服务罢了
<void1> facebook有人在这个服务刚出现的时候就能遇见到它的将来吗
<xue> 可是我们中国没有出现这样的大公司啊
<xue> kwater, linux的平台不是更大吗！免费，直接面向服务器
<cece> 郭嘉不会允许这样的独立第三方存在，而郭嘉提供的很。。
<xue> cece, 你是政府工作人员吗？说话这么含蓄
<cece> xue: 。。为啥
<void1> xue: 一开始只是一个小网站
<xue> 这个郭嘉很含蓄啊
<xue> 我也在做一个小网站，不知道该干点什么
<cece> xue: 小心河蟹:-)
<kwater> xue:你有一些好主意的时候,并且让想法工作起来，「服务型OS」和你有关系的只是最终生产环境实施。
<sory> 郭嘉是谁?~~
<xue> 你们都已经工作了吗？
<Use-Firefox> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/291069/
<Use-Firefox> 通配符和ls的区别。。。
<Use-Firefox> nnd
<xue> kwater, 有道理，谢谢，我会去尝试着做的
<Use-Firefox> /proc很口口。
<Use-Firefox> /msg #ubuntu-cn /xxx # 这样的命令erc里面不行。换irssi.
<Use-Firefox> ...
<kwater> xue:如果做网站在国内，记得先备案。
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: 什么命令？
<Use-Firefox> -i 123.112.164.236
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: /msg #ubuntu-cn /xxx 之类的。
<Use-Firefox> -h
<Use-Firefox> -s
<MaskRay> 支持的
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 无效阿。
<Use-Firefox> 不会显示在buffer里面。
<MaskRay> msg 确实向服务器发送了 PRIVMSG 命令，但是没在 buffer 里显示
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 不直观阿。
<MaskRay> erc 对于用户输入的消息是立刻在 buffer 里显示，而不是接受服务器信息。所以有时候会发现 buffer 里你的消息显示在别人的前面，但实际上别人的比你的先发送给服务器
<Use-Firefox> ...
 * Use-Firefox => irssi
<xue> kwater, 怎么备案啊？
<delectate> xue: 打开百度，然后点下边那个京icp备案就知道了
<ofan> morning...
<xue> delectate, 好，谢谢啦：）
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 嘿，不早了。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> Gun^Rose: ..
<Use-Firefox> .
<Use-Firefox> raybot:
<Gun^Rose> 早上好，各位
<lazysnake> Failed to load plugin (/usr/lib/audacious/Input/sid.so): libsidplay.so.1: : 没有那个文件或目录 Failed to load plugin (/usr/lib/audacious/Container/cue.so): libcue.so.1: : 没有那个文件或目录
<lazysnake> 竟然用root 打开audacious:-D
<lazysnake> 比较怪
<Wmpotato> 可以看下.so的权限
<delectate> lazysnake: 没有插件呗，重装试试
<lazysnake> delectate: 搞定了才来报告的。XD
<delectate> lazysnake: ：）
<lazysnake> /etc/rc.d/oss restart;su;audacious 之后再把$HOME/.config/audacious属于root的文件删除，job done. :-D
<delectate> lazysnake: oss？are you sure?
<lazysnake> delectate: 是的。
<delectate> lazysnake: alsa?
<lazysnake> delectate: 反正我弄正常的步骤就是刚刚那样。至于为什么，我没搞懂
<lazysnake> delectate: 我安装的是oss
<delectate> lazysnake: 哦～知道了，我的是pulseaudio
<lazysnake> :-D
<lazysnake> delectate: 其实，之前的症状是点tint2，那个主窗口没法显示。
<delectate> lazysnake: 我现在是2.4.0，eq
<delectate>  lazysnake: 我现在是2.4.0，eq那个窗口总是独立，不能最小化，索性不用eq了
<lazysnake> delectate:  2.4.0-2
<lazysnake> delectate: gtk主题。
<delectate> lazysnake: audacious2 2.4.0-1
<lazysnake> 呃
<delectate> lazysnake: 我自己编译的，所以还是-1
<lazysnake> delectate: enable什么了？
<delectate> lazysnake: audacious-plugin的pulseaudio
<sory> 飞信客户端哪个好,有好介绍马,pidgin不支持
<delectate> lazysnake: 忽然很想卸载pulseaudio了……
<delectate> lazysnake: 现在靠alsa混音效果怎么样？
<lazysnake> delectate: 怎么。有什么问题
<lazysnake> delectate: 不知道哦。不过oss有些小问题，有些游戏打不起
<ofan> use alsa
<delectate> lazysnake: 还好拉，我不完游戏呢
<lazysnake> delectate: 不知道怎么弄，比如wesnoth.
<lazysnake> 用的是sdl orz
<marguerite> 飞信客户端可以用openfetion啊，不过就是icons有点丑。。。
<lazysnake> 不过kof是没问题的。
<lazysnake> marguerite: 有web的
<delectate> lazysnake: 呵呵，普通的影音播放没问题？
<lazysnake> delectate: 没问题的。
<delectate> lazysnake: flash呢？
<lazysnake> delectate: 而且声卡不会独占。
<lazysnake> delectate: 没事。
<delectate> lazysnake: thx，我卸载pulse去:)
<lazysnake> delectate: xd
<lazysnake> delectate: 安装完要重启电脑哦
<happyaron> marguerite: 你用的2.0.1?
<marguerite> web的fetion在哪里？
<delectate> lazysnake: 多谢指点～
<happyaron> marguerite: https://webim.feixin.10086.cn/
<marguerite> openfetion的about里告诉我是2.0
<happyaron> marguerite: 你是怎么安装的？
<marguerite> configure --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 ; make ;sudo make install
<marguerite> happaron 怎么@你啊？
<happyaron> marguerite: 把我名字打在前面就行
<happyaron> marguerite: 呃，编译的。
<happyaron> marguerite: 你试试看2.0.1，图标好一点了。
<Use-Firefox> Use-Alsa
<marguerite> <happyaron> 是这样就可以@了吗？ 我去试试2.0.1
<lazysnake> marguerite: ubuntu么？
<marguerite> <lazysnake> openSUSE
<lazysnake> delectate: 有一点不会就是休眠后，要重启一下oss
<lazysnake> delectate: 网上ms有解决的方法，我没在试。
<lazysnake> delectate: 有一点不好就是休眠后，要重启一下oss
<delectate> lazysnake: 正在逐步卸载pulseaudio
<delectate> lazysnake: 反正我不需要休眠:D
<zhaoxuhua> totem怎么调整字幕呀
<lazysnake> delectate: :-D
<lazysnake> delectate: 用什么推的客户端？
<delectate> lazysnake: twitter？
<lazysnake> delectate: 对的
<delectate> lazysnake: 我有ssh，所以直接套上代理就能翻墙
<zzmfish> 1G内存、archlinux下使用PPStream，使用超多SWAP，5分钟之后SWAP超过4G，播放有点卡
<lazysnake> 设定有问题吧。
<lazysnake> 我这768内存。。。只是有时a/v不同步。orz
<delectate> lazysnake: 帮忙截个图：system-gstreamer-0.10-default
<microcai> lazysnake: 我就是因为讨厌 pulse 才用的 gentoo ....
<delectate> lazysnake: 我想看一下默认设置是什么样的……因为让我改的乱七八糟了
<zzmfish> 我看论坛上很多人反映PPStream很卡，我之前只有1G swap分区，系统几乎死掉
<lazysnake> delectate: 什么图
<delectate> lazysnake: 就是gconf-editor的system-gstreamer-0.10-default
<delectate> lazysnake: 我想看看默认使用alsa时候的设置是什么
<lazysnake> 好的
<lazysnake> delectate: http://imagebin.org/123154
<delectate> lazysnake: 谢谢啦～
<lazysnake> delectate: 没啥子
<lazysnake> zzmfish: 卡倒不会。我这是2m的带宽
<delectate> lazysnake: ok，改好啦，谢谢
<sory> happyaron: 多谢
<zzmfish> lazysnake, 可能和swap有关，5分钟就超过4G，磁盘读写太大了；也可能和CPU有关，上网本，性能较弱。
<marguerite> @happyaron 是好一点了，不过感觉还是有点丑啊，不够polished
<lazysnake> zzmfish: 呃。我这swap才512. 再说了，你的u有我的差么？我是的cd 2.66
<zzmfish> 我也不清楚为什么swap狂涨。。。
<delectate> lazysnake: 您的系统有没有 /etc/asound.conf 文件？如果有请贴一下
<cfy> 谁又电驴资源推荐？
<cfy> 谁有电驴资源推荐？
<lazysnake> delectate: 好的。
<lazysnake> delectate: http://code.bulix.org/rs6d5s-78750
<delectate> lazysnake: 3Q
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 同求。
<lazysnake> delectate: 你还记得你修改了什么？
<zhaoxuhua> totem怎么调整字幕呀
<delectate> lazysnake: 我安装wiki装的，所以回溯操作应该就可以了
<lazysnake> XD
<lazysnake> delectate:  我只用过alsa和oss。
<delectate> lazysnake: 以前ubuntu用的pulse，比较习惯
<delectate> lazysnake: 突然换成alsa，感觉太复古了……
<delectate> lazysnake: 安了pulse却很多软件要自己编译……
<lazysnake> delectate: 呃。别说了，我的ubuntu声音一直有问题，一卡一卡的。
<zzmfish> 当时的top信息：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81329
<lazysnake> delectate: 然后，放弃了。转到arch。arch才是我想要的系统啊
<_xiaomo_> arch确实不错..
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 我现在装了个amule在route上，急需资源测试XD
<delectate> lazysnake: 我也这么觉得，感觉arch比ubuntu好多了
<roylez_> delectate: .
 * Use-Firefox Using-MLDonkey
<delectate> roylez_: 拜见主席
<lazysnake> delectate: 不过对于新手还是 ubuntu还是不错滴:-D
<roylez_> delectate: 居然这样说，不怕被人踢哦
<delectate> lazysnake: 对，比较亲民
<lazysnake> 只是对应的人不一样。orz
<Use-Firefox> Use-Alsa
<happyaron> 谁帮我看一下我的声音系统，话筒用不了。
<ofan> Use-Ubuntu
<happyaron> bug 674952
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 674952 in linux (Ubuntu) "natty kernel doesn't work with voice input by microphone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674952
<ofan> - -
<ofan> 11.04?
<happyaron> en
<lubcat> ==
<delectate> pocoyo: hi
<MeaCulpa> subway 。。。
<pocoyo> delectate: 没法了。。
<delectate> lazysnake: 应该算是成功了，但是音量调节那个icon没了
<lazysnake> delectate: osstest那音乐我做开机音乐了。
<lazysnake> delectate: 哪个？你用的是gnome吧?
<delectate> lazysnake: 是，但是不知道那个icon是哪个程序的
<lazysnake> delectate: 那我不知道了。我用的快捷键。
<pocoyo> delectate: 80 G的盘。可以确定是从7798720 blocks那儿坏了。 刚好是我的home 分区，位于最后 我做了liveusb 重新缩小了 home的大小。现在在观察。 剩余那1G多我没有用。
<NoIE> 指示器小程序。
<delectate> lazysnake: ok，谢谢
<pocoyo> delectate: fsck 这个没有效果。 显示是正常的。
<delectate> NoIE: 谢谢提示
<delectate> pocoyo: 呃，先别挂载那个分区啦
<delectate> pocoyo: 然后再观察下，有没有扩张趋势
<pocoyo> delectate: 我现在都不敢保存东西了。怕硬盘报了。 不挂载 没什么问题吧？
<pocoyo> delectate: 难道我这是属于物理坏道。
<delectate> pocoyo: 不挂载只是不使用那个分区，不保证100%，因为只是个缓兵之计
<lubcat> pocoyo: 感觉一旦出了这种问题。扩大的可能性比较高
<pocoyo> lubcat: 。。。
<lubcat> pocoyo: 我说物理坏道
<pocoyo> 别吓我了哥。。 我胆小。
<delectate> pocoyo: 进pe用hd-tune检查下
<pocoyo> lubcat: 昨天刚开始是1个扇区有问题 然后搞了下变成6个了。现在还是6个。
<lubcat> pocoyo: 。。“
<lubcat> pocoyo: 在win下试过了？什么结果？
<pocoyo> delectate: 我双系统 hd-tune检查了过了 跟badblocks的差不多 最后的有问题。
<lubcat> 哦。
<delectate> pocoyo: 可能是物理坏道了
<pocoyo> lubcat: win下没法读这个分区 也没有硬盘死的情况出现。
<lubcat> 我的经历是。hd那个东西测试都无法测试完成
<delectate> lazysnake: gnome-volume-control改成什么了？安不上，调不了音量了
<pocoyo> delectate: 不挂载。 会不会还会有影响这个？
<lubcat> 测试到一定的位置 就重启了。重启后就出各种问题了
<lazysnake> delectate: i'm so sorry. 你可以有别的调节音量的。ossxmix
<delectate> pocoyo: 记得理论上是不受影响
<lubcat> pocoyo: 怎么多整出了几块?
<delectate> lazysnake: ok，我从aur找找
<pocoyo> delectate: badblocks 测试的时候 到第一个坏道以后 非常慢。dmesg就出现ata1 那些个信息。
<pocoyo> lubcat: 我也不知道啊。
<lazysnake> del
<pocoyo> 我再看看 多了没有。 少1G就少1G吧 反正我也用不了
<delectate> pocoyo: badblocks默认是read-only检测
<pocoyo> 只要不再坏就行了。
<lazysnake> delectate: gnome-volume-control 我没把Alsa下了。一直在那。现在也能用。
<delectate> pocoyo: 写测试呢？
<pocoyo> delectate: 没有写。 我不会写 也不敢写。
<lubcat> 写估计是写不成的 物理坏的话
<delectate> lazysnake: ok，记得gnome-media没有这个了，看来gnome升级然后就变了
<happyaron> 读也会导致坏道扩散。
<delectate> pocoyo: 那就先别挂载，观察一下
<lazysnake> delectate: gnome-volume-control 我现在都还在用。
<delectate> pocoyo: 如果继续扩张就放弃吧
<pocoyo> 我超。 变成 9个了。。。。。。
<lazysnake> orz
<lubcat> pocoyo: 在用hd测试硬盘的时候 尝试过修复。应该算是写操作吧。未果
<delectate> lazysnake: 您/var/cache/pacman/pkg有没有这个包？
<lazysnake> delectate: 我查下。
<delectate> lazysnake: thx
<delectate> pocoyo: 备份数据，……早死早超生
<lubcat> pocoyo: 那就表这么整了。要么找个修理处给看看。要么准备好下一个盘吧
<lazysnake> delectate: 没。但是是包含在别的包里面的
<pocoyo> lubcat: 这个盘挂了 我就不用电脑了。
<delectate> lazysnake: 正在装gnome-media ，希望它包含
<lubcat> pocoyo: 。。。。。
<delectate> lazysnake: oh,yeah~在gnome-media里边了
<lazysnake> delectate: 我在yaourt。，估计就是包含在里面的
<delectate> lazysnake: 搞定啦～不过没有pulseaudio那个分程序控制音量，也没有pulse爽……但是可以正常混音啦
<delectate> lazysnake: 谢谢
<lazysnake> delectate: 呃。mix他有那个pcm什么的。
<pocoyo> delectate: lubcat 我把分区 低格一下怎么样？
<lazysnake> delectate: 现在到我搞不定了。audacity用root能启动，但是普通用户不行。
<delectate> pocoyo: 如果是物理的话，坏道还是会存在的。
<delectate> lazysnake: 呃，audacity能导入ape了？
<pocoyo> delectate: 先试一下吧。 怎么低格？
<delectate> pocoyo: 只会高格，shame
<kdlijian> linux下搞字体快把我搞死了
<delectate> lazysnake: http://i.imgur.com/aIYd9.png
<kdlijian> 再也不弄了
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 比我强。
<ofan> kdlijian: 我已经死过一回了
<kdlijian> 好不容易弄个正黑（内嵌点阵），又有人提醒我说不润。
<lazysnake> delectate: 不知道了。不过那个ossxmix很不错的说。
<kdlijian> 大家给看看 这点阵宋体还能优化吗？我上图
<kdlijian> http://imagebin.ca/view/gGf_RESA.html
<NoIE> 我正在看广州亚运会的开幕式，
<delectate> lazysnake: ok，装上试试:)
<NoIE> 第一章的背景音乐为什么老让我想起星际迷航？
<lazysnake> delectate: 不能打开ape
<kdlijian> 搞明白这字体渲染得多麻烦阿。。Xft,freetype,pango,cairo,fontconfig......
<delectate> lazysnake: 那还是没解决……report bug已经2个月了6
<lazysnake> NoIE: 对这些大型活动不感冒
<lazysnake> delectate: 是bug吗。根本不支持的吧。
<NoIE> lazysnake: 仅供批判。
<kdlijian> pocoyo: 帮看看 文泉驿点阵宋体还能好点吗？ @ofan
<delectate> lazysnake: 通过ffmpeg的libavformat可以支持的
<kdlijian> @pocoyo
<lazysnake> delectate: 怎么弄？
<ofan> kdlijian: 不错，不过我不喜欢点阵
<lazysnake> delectate: 从来没想过用那个处理ape。
<ofan> s/点阵/宋体
<delectate> lazysnake: 现在audacity兼容有点问题，打不开了，以前可以：edit-preferences-libraries-ffmpeg library
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 孩子 我硬盘都正在去一条叫黄泉的路上 你说我还有心情看嘛
<kdlijian> ofan: 那你用的什么看网页？黑体？
<delectate> lazysnake: 点击locate，从/usr/lib找到libavformat.so，理论上就可以了
<kdlijian> pocoyo: 节哀顺变
<wzlxx> Sans不就挺好的嘛
<lazysnake> delectate: 对了。ape不用怕。deadbeef帮你忙。
<delectate> lazysnake: :D
<ofan> kdlijian: 用的DejaVu Serif Book
<lazysnake> delectate: 顺利读取cue XD
<kdlijian> ofan: dejavu serif book有中文？
<delectate> lazysnake: audacious 2.4貌似也可以，崩溃的少了
<lazysnake> delectate: cue吗
<lazysnake> delectate: 我这表示不行。
<delectate> lazysnake: 对，我这里可以:)
<ofan> kdlijian: 应该是有..
<kdlijian> ofan: 别应该呀。你用什么字体看网页？
<ofan> kdlijian: 我用的chrome，就是用这字体
<ofan> kdlijian: 你可以试试准圆
<NoIE> 我记得，星际迷航的主题音乐应该是 1 132 154 13513 2 1 1 532 .
<NoIE> 对吗？
<ofan> kdlijian: 宋体毛刺很多
<kdlijian> ofan: 哪里有 http://images.google.com.hk/images?hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&gbv=2&biw=1278&bih=720&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=dejavu+serif+book+中文&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<ofan> kdlijian: 那就是默认字体了..
<lazysnake> dajavu不曾有过中文吧
<kdlijian> ofan: 就是有毛刺呀。本来我用的好好的，一哥们跟我说你的有毛刺，我才感觉到不爽。美化这东西，就怕比。不折腾了。
<lazysnake> lol
<kdlijian> lazysnake: linux下折腾字体就是傻比。不过弄了这么长时间了，不折腾透了又不甘心。
<lazysnake> :-D
<kdlijian> 毛刺就毛刺吧。丽黑，雅黑，simsun倒不错，咱用不起不是？
 * lazysnake 美化这东西，就怕比 ××亮了
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 文泉驿吧。
<kdlijian> la
<ofan> kdlijian:
<ofan> kdlijian: http://imgur.com/A65EY.png
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 现在就用的文泉驿正黑呢，内嵌点阵宋体给网页。正黑显示网页实在糟糕，开了hinting和lcdfilter也不怎么样。
<kdlijian> 可能怪我显示器小。
<ofan> 宋体的不好看  用文泉的
<kdlijian> ofan: 我用的文泉驿正黑，它内嵌点阵宋体。
<kdlijian> ofan: 你的宋体不错。
<ofan> 应该不是宋体
<kdlijian> ofan: 你确定没装simsun?
<kdlijian> ofan: 很显然那是宋体。
<ofan> kdlijian: 没有simsun
<kdlijian> ofan: 你这就是文泉驿阿。我看出来了。标签是正黑，网页内容是正黑内嵌点阵。
<ofan> kdlijian: 恩 应该是，以前用准圆
<kdlijian> ofan: 不是simsun，是文泉驿，跟我的是一样的。不过你的显示器大，舒服一些。
<ofan> 跟显示器没关
<kdlijian> ofan: 你这什么发行版？字体自己配的还是默认的？
<ofan> kdlijian: ubuntu阿  字体刚装系统时搞了搞.. 系统字体用的"Ubuntu" 准圆和monospace
<kdlijian> ofan: 准圆？头一次听说。ubuntu牛逼，字体很漂亮。
<kdlijian> 我google下准圆去。你的正黑很漂亮（如果是的话）
<ofan> kdlijian: 恩 是 方正准圆
<kdlijian> ofan: 原来如此。
<Echol> fedora 14 U盘怎么装呢？
<Echol> live usb 怎么没有fedora 14?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> wow
<MeaCulpa> 原来IEEE在中科院这里都有办事处
<MeaCulpa> 刚才在Subway遇到几个老美
<MeaCulpa> mb 人家工程师拖家带口，4小孩，偶就得离开自己老婆孩子...
<kdlijian> 网页有时候出现“恩恩”是怎么回事？
<gcell> 编码问题
<kdlijian> gcell: got it
<inuyasha> 请问有谁用AWN么？
<inuyasha> 有个问题就是当一个程序多个窗口时如何用AWN选择其中一个窗口啊？
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd,
<Use-Firefox> <xxx>这种方式，中文出问题了。
<Use-Firefox> zsh,bash的read也有问题了。
<Use-Firefox> bash:read -e 还是可以的。中文正常。
<soiamso>  MeaCulpa：你在国内？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: ...我在北京
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我住地附近吃饭，看到几个老外拖家带口
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 只是国内的楼价太贵，老美来之前就卖掉屋了吧，老美回家直接再买一屋，也不用考虑房价疯涨
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 那倒是，说不定RMB升，美元最近增发，老美回去还能赚一票
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 北京交通费还是很低的吧，最近去北京旅行了
<MeaCulpa> 恩，交通费便宜
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 按照现在的RMB，美元走势，之前来的老美回去以后会发觉自己来中国一分钱没化
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 广州南到广州火车站，地铁都要6元
<MeaCulpa> 上海也贵
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 可怜的
<MeaCulpa> 貌似融科这里都是比较牛的公司，IEEE, Redhat, SAP
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你在什么公司？
<MeaCulpa> 不是苦力部门
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我在出差
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 什么地方出发的？
<MeaCulpa> 上海
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我在全球最大的IT民工公司
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 请人吗？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 你要找工作？
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 现在都是民工啊
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 是阿，
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 情....
<gcell> 我也是民工
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 欢迎，会一点linux unix oracle db2 网络即可，英语会一点即可
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 总之，会扯淡就行
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 我业余转专业的也有相应的工作吧
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 会一点linux  unix oracle db2 网络，是什么概念？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 这个无所谓的吧，你高中毕业了么
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 我本科
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 会吹，会用一点即可
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 那够了
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 不会是招销售吧
<lazysnake> :-D
<MeaCulpa> gcell: Consultant
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 广州有点吧
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: ...广州貌似没有...
<MeaCulpa> 下礼拜我问问
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 出差很多的哦...
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 月入多少？
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 看你会不会吹吧...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 有什么地方的，本来想搞ebay的合伙人突然出国，搞到两头不到岸
<jackey> 请教下命令行有哪些好玩的软件
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 一般的呢？
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 8-12k吧
<cfy> jackey: pv,perl,
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 这么多！！！
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 上海么？
<cfy> iGnome: 为啥我的amule没速度呢？一点都没有。
<MeaCulpa> gcell: en
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 用mldonkey
<jackey> cfy:恩，我查一下
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。好吧
<cfy> iGnome: http://u.115.com/file/t5f07babd6
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 现在很㤯，都快结婚了还出了这乱子
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: ...要出差的阿，你快要结婚...
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 那比我们这些新闻民工好多了，IT业做顾问的都有这么多，这还算民工级别么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你在忽悠啥呢
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 出就出，算锻炼，
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 和你一样，发展下线
<roylez_> ....
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 见识了...
<huntxu> roylez_: 中午十二点回到家鸟
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 出差多少个月？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不过我看了一下，HP的介绍不是给现金，是给点的，不爽
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 所以我要看看~~
<roylez_> huntxu: 这么久哦，呵呵
<huntxu> roylez_: 昨天还顺路逛了南京路和一小段外滩呐
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 50%
<huntxu> roylez_: 18个小时 = =
<huntxu> 还晚点...
<MeaCulpa> 我过会儿去逛王府井
<roylez_> huntxu: 南京路上人好多，有钱人好多
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 老婆有老妈照顾
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 35w, 考虑一下
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...我认真考虑
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 全家最低工资我了，㤯大
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 作顾问要伺候客户阿
<huntxu> roylez_: 表示没有美女...
<roylez_> huntxu: 不能跟您那里比
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 用哪部分伺候？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 口器
<gcell> 现在干那行不要伺候人呢
<gcell> 领导都要伺候上级领导
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你花个100去发廊也是这个器官
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 其实去前门步行街，跟西直门的加信贸也不错
<MeaCulpa> 西直门很乱，火车站
<hceasy> ?
<MeaCulpa> 东直门貌似有新的商业楼
<huntxu> roylez_: 其实南京路和外滩有什么好玩的
<MeaCulpa> 前门太大，要早上去
<huntxu> roylez_: 都不明白为什么那么多人...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 同不明白
<cfy> MeaCulpa: amule为啥会没速度呢？装不了mldonkey
<huntxu> roylez_: 而且各种山寨..
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知道，没用国
<huntxu> roylez_: 光鳄鱼就看到三、四家...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 你是搞开发的么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有没有外国资源搜索的网站？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我这里有上海 武汉 冲亲...
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 你看我像么...
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 看不到
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: ？
<huntxu> roylez_: 真的lacoste却躲在一家商场的角落里，那个囧啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 应该有很多吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> lacoste只是运动装和休闲的而已
<MeaCulpa> 去南京西路逛吧
<MeaCulpa> 新天地也可以
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 是的，昨天从头走到尾...
<MeaCulpa> 外滩的话，要去比较远的那些比较NB, Armani, 啥的
<MeaCulpa> 西直门真的看不出有什么镐头
<soiamso> cfy: 防火墙没有开端口，路由没有作GMZ，Kad服务器没有用对
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: soiamso: 我这里有上海 武汉 冲亲... ？
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 我每次写代码只写一行，算开发么
<happyaron> banban: 伪的。。。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我是说工作地点
<banban> 问题还没解决啊
<MeaCulpa> 上海武汉重庆
<cfy> soiamso: 没开端口，应该开了iptables看了下。没有
<soiamso> cfy: 没有什么？
<banban> 以为你们都解决了呢称的乱用问题呢.
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa：你在北京？招实习？什么叫“会一点儿”
<cfy> soiamso: iptables -L，没看到有相应端口。同学的可以下。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 在广州也有网点吧，就是没有空缺吧？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 会吹＋真的会一点而即可
<roylez_> huntxu: 南京东路很多李鬼货，南京西路是有钱人去的，对不 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: yeah
<gcell> 唉
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 会吹是什么职位？
<foxbaby> 建立虚拟机vbox ：为什么采取nat方式的话无法从主机登陆，而且虚拟机ping不通主机，但是虚拟机能够上网么
<happyaron> oneleaf: ...
<soiamso> foxbaby: 驱动有问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哥以前在南京西路那里上班的，想从商场抄个近道，被告之“快递走后门”
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: consultant, delivery
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<foxbaby> 是在做LFS soiamso
<oneleaf> 继续装老大
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你应该一屁股坐死他丫的
<soiamso> oneleaf: 。。潜伏
<foxbaby> 用的是livecd
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，用BigShow的绝技
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 抓住脖子，拉起来往地上敲
<soiamso> foxbaby: 用其它模式吧，bridge 或 host only
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: 部队
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: 不对
<roylez_> soiamso: 怎么要跳槽了？
<oneleaf> 这个,呢称乱用的问题有希望解决么?
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: NAT方式你的host同样有一个nat网卡，只要把你的host的NAT网卡的ip设置成和你的guest一个网段，就可以了
<foxbaby> soiamso: 现在已经改不了了 LFS 做了一半了
<soiamso> roylez_: 本来想搞ebay的合伙人突然出国，搞到两头不到岸
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: 虚拟机给你加那么多网卡，就派这个用处
<roylez_> soiamso: 搞什么ebay？ebay上的开发吗
<soiamso> roylez_: 买底裤
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 作外贸吧
<soiamso> roylez_: 卖底裤
<soiamso> roylez_: 你有工作介绍吗？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我还等着他介绍呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... lol
<Echol> 谁有U盘装过 fedora 14 ?
<roylez_> soiamso: 那种传说中的二手美女内裤吗？
<foxbaby> MeaCulpa: 也许是一个好办法，但是我的宿主机是在局域网而且该死的网管每一个人只分一个ip
<roylez_> soiamso: 有倒是有，你找什么样的？
<soiamso> roylez_: 情趣底裤，二手的也能作？
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: 你自己机器的网卡你自己不能管？只要连过来即可
<gcell> Echol: F14没装过，前几个版本都搞过
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: 而且是虚拟网卡，你上网又不走这个，这个只是用来和你的虚拟己通信
<roylez_> soiamso: “二手内裤，保证没洗过”，大概就这样
<foxbaby> 更改host的NAT网卡 会不会导致上不了网阿 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: 你本来就不用那快虚拟网卡上网的
<soiamso> foxbaby: 然后在host搭个proxy
<MeaCulpa> foxbaby: 再说你自己还有路由表可以弄嘛
 * foxbaby 我是菜鸟！
<soiamso> foxbaby: ....
 * foxbaby  好难阿
<Echol> gcell,  真让我郁闷
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 可以，你用过虚拟机也是一个知识点，哈哈哈
<iiii> arch的问题能在这里问吗?
<MeaCulpa> iiii: oftc去
<Echol> gcell，哪个版本比较稳定呢？
<MeaCulpa> iiii: 都可以，哈哈
<soiamso> roylez_: 还没有达到想找个什么工作的水平
<iiii> oftc啥
<MeaCulpa> ....
<gcell> Echol: 14还可以，目前我正在用
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我的事是黄了吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不知道阿，昨天你问今天也问
<iiii> 我昨天 pacman 杯具了,
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还让不让人过周末阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我自己没周末...
<Echol> gcell，LiveUSB Creator 这个弄U盘启动不了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 倒地铁加班，帮客户写ppt, MB
<gcell> Echol: RP问题，那个工具很稳的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 而且还是没有决定权的小喽罗
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你面完那天，我问那个哥们，他说“挺好阿，就是要等三个月.....”大概这样
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 帮忙看看这个职位会问什么问题吧，http://dhl.51job.com/sc/show_job_detail.php?jobid=44414118
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 废话...
<huntxu> roylez_: 你周末有什么消遣的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦，可以了，你不用打听了~~我明白了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 工资不低就别喊什么决定权了
<Echol> gcell，呵呵
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一切皆有可能，我投你那边也有可能
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: lol
<MeaCulpa> 35W
<oneleaf> ?
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 听我们说话是不是怕了
<MeaCulpa> 菜市场一样
<pocoyo> ?
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 怕什么，都上了一年多了
 * MeaCulpa 买了瓶葡萄汁，倒掉，换成红酒，背包，逛街！
<roylez_> 人至贱则无敌，就这样了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你不是有礼貌的请我离开吧
<gcell> soiamso: 很明显
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 隔日再聊
<gcell> soiamso: 你现在在哪里？
<roylez_> soiamso: 销售？...
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我们这只有上海 重庆 武汉，也许还有大连
<soiamso> gcell: 广东
<pocoyo> 水牛的马甲再次被我占领
<gcell> soiamso: 广州、深圳机会应该很多啊
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 你考虑一下...真的想还地方可以找我
<gcell> pocoyo: 你真是变化多端哪，可否请本尊出来一会？
<Echol> gcell，你没用过U盘装过14，应该不是RP问题吧^^
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 其实我这里同事水平也一般，大都只是熟悉自己产品而已
<soiamso> roylez_: 算一个助理吧，我自己理解，不过我都不用SQL server ,Access的，
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: MB 我面试了不少人才觉得自己当年价位开得太低
<gcell> Echol:  到#fedora-zh去问问
<huntxu> me
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 都多少年了...
<roylez_> soiamso: 咱这边估计不太好找这样的，这边都 domino 啥的...
<Echol> gcell xx
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 很烂的人都开的比我高
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 0.2å¹´
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: domino快么
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你才几个月么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: exchange server烂
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 2
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 很恶就是了
<soiamso> roylez_: 想问的是大部分人是在哪里学会的domino ?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 这么快就主力了啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，我也是郁闷阿，昨天发个mail发了30min
 * roylez_ 三国杀中...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ?主力？ 扯淡不需要能力
<iiii> 我的 pacman -Syu 提示 liblzma.so.0 找不到,结果我去下了一个 0.5的,ln了一下,pacman可以用了,但后来,装其它包的时候,提示 ****.xz 错误或是无效的,有解不?
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 你linux/unix用过吧，那就可以了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ><
<soiamso> roylez_: 哪三国的大战？IBM M￥ Oracle  ？
<huntxu> roylez_: 明显我没他那么能扯
<iiii> 哎,没人理我,
<roylez_> huntxu: 那是...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 我基本只在虚拟机里面用M$
<huntxu> soiamso: 魏蜀吴
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: M$熟么
<huntxu> roylez_: 所以说我不能干销售，除非客户都是大妈
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 知道windows换ip用啥命令？
<huntxu> roylez_: 直接秒了
<gcell> 唉
<MeaCulpa> excel我都不会用～～
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 知道windows换ip用啥命令么？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: arp ipconfig, dns优先级也会用脚本换
<gcell> 一个迷失的时代
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: arp不好
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 呵呵，我只是随便说说，我这里的同事就算会windows的也是power shell, vbscript
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: ipconfig 吧,只知道 ifconfig是可以换的，估计win 下 net shell 也能换吧
<MeaCulpa> 我这样写bat的倒是异类了
<MeaCulpa> 不说了，逛街
<yao_ziyuan> 刚买了个 250GB 移动硬盘。大家建议装什么？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你那些同事收入如何？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 都比我高
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 我是不知道行价的，
<MeaCulpa> mb 装个RAC还要我去，哎
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: demo级别的还能拿工资？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 听不懂
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 有sales付你老板钱请你去忽悠客户，你凭什么不能拿工资？
<gcell> 一股忽悠味儿在持续蔓延
<MeaCulpa> 我同事居然不知道Windows也有管道，也有重定向... bat也有for 循环也有变量  DOS以来一直有的功能... Windows shell功能为啥没多少人用，去整啥vbscript
<zhu> 你们好，我是刚学ubuntu的菜鸟，也是第一次用irc聊天工具，希望前辈们帮帮忙
<happyaron> zhu: 说问题。
<saturn_> 为什么有的rar文件解压的时候   说不存在这个文件夹
<saturn_> ？
<happyaron> saturn_: 文件编码不对，用unrar命令
<zhu> 我 想问一下vbox下装ubuntu能开3d 么？
<saturn_> happyaron: 用了阿   unrar e ×××。rar
<happyaron> 呃，不知道
<iwohaoaini> 我的cpu是i3可怎么就显示单核啊
<saturn_> Cannot create /home/saturn/下载/xbmc-video/CCTV_央视/default.tbn
<saturn_> No such file or directory
<happyaron> zhu: 好像不行，不太清楚，可能需要你自己来配置显卡
<saturn_> 不能建立文件  不存在这个文件  就郁闷了
<zhu> 能帮解答下么？谢谢
<kwater> saturn_:试试看加引号
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 用的i686内核还是generic内核？
<saturn_> 引号加哪？
<saturn_> 文件名？
<NoIE> 广州亚运会开幕式。。。有点像雅典奥运会。
<happyaron> saturn_: 整个路径
<zhu> 我 想问一下vbox下装ubuntu能开3d 么？
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 执行 uname -a，把输出帖出来看看
<iwohaoaini> happyaron 不知道啊，我用的是ubuntu10.10
<kwater> saturn_:另外就可能是文件名编码的问题
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: ^
<saturn_> happyaron: 如果在终端下  就在这个文件夹  可以不用吧  我试试
<saturn_> kwater: 文件名编码是怎么回事？求教
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 晚上再找你吧
<iwohaoaini> happyaron  Linux iwohaoaini-Satellite-L510 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<soiamso> zhu: 能开3D的几率很少
<zhu> 明白 谢谢
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 你把 cat /proc/cpuinfo 的输出帖到 paste.ubuntu.com
<saturn_> 解压命令   全部解压到一个文件夹  如何打命令阿？   一解压  所有文件全在一个文件夹里  没有子文件夹
<saturn_> 貌似加引号OK
<saturn_> ：）
<caleb-> saturn_: 文件名相同就惨了
<saturn_> caleb-: 神马文件名相同？
<kwater> saturn_:unrar --h
<saturn_> 覆盖有用的  就麻烦
<saturn_> caleb-: 这个参数    解压出来  何样？
<caleb-> saturn_: dir/a/foo.txt dir/b/foo.txt -> 都解压到 dir/ 的话
<saturn_> caleb-: 现在能解压    就是子文件   根文件夹里面的东西   全在download文件夹里
<kwater> saturn_:unrar x arch.rar  target 结果如何
<saturn_> 刚看了下help
<saturn_> x好像是完整路径   test先
<happyaron> iwohaoaini 地址给我啊。
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 还有，问技术问题尽量在聊天室里说话。
<saturn_> kwater: well done
<saturn_> cool
<caleb-> saturn_: 你是要类似 tar xf -C 的东西？
<saturn_> 同志们 遗精搞定了
<caleb-> 了解鸟
<saturn_> unrar x ×××。rar
<saturn_> X
<kwater> saturn_: 两只高频词组 ..
<saturn_> ……
<saturn_> 万恶的fcitx
<iwohaoaini> happyaron ：什么地址啊，啊，我什么都搞不懂啊
<Gun^Rose> fcitx？不是挺好用的吗？
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 你点完提交之后会打开一个网页，里面有你帖的内容。把那个页面的地址给我。
<saturn_> 恩
<saturn_> 是挺好用
<kwater> 运营商试图组建更庞大的团队来研究和控制手机 UI 。Vodafone，Orange 和 T-Mobile 都投入了 100 个以上的人力来研究和定制 UI 。
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵，总是在别的输入法发生问题时才想起fcitx，这个玩意儿似乎很少出问题...
<saturn_> 俺的BB8700   还是沃达丰版的 呵呵
<saturn_> 现在去看下xbmc能用不
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: 是因为 scim / ibus 太常出问题鸟
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 呀，是啊
<jackey> fbi 能不能在framebuffer下使用
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 我现在跑arch+lxde了，fcitx还不错，词频问题也能接受
<caleb-> jackey: 本来就是在 framebuffer 用的
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: lxde--
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 恩，这个简单些，够用了
<iwohaoaini> happyaron：提交后又出来先前没贴的那个网友，地址还是paste.ubuntu.com
<zrqlx126> zhcon是一个很好的工具，可惜没有人更新维护了，哎
<caleb-> zrqlx126: fbterm + ibus/ucimf
<caleb-> zhcon 的 utf8 支持不甚好
<Gun^Rose> zhcon太象ucdos了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> Use-Fvwm
<jackey> caleb:哦，可我开启fbterm后，不能使用了。
<zrqlx126> 加参数还不错，但是没法screen
<caleb-> zhcon 好处是不用 framebuffer
 * Use-Firefox Using-Fvwm
<jackey> caleb:有没有办法啊。
 * caleb- 不喜欢 framebuffer
<Use-Firefox> framebuffer用screen会有问题。
<caleb-> framebuffer 问题一大堆
<Gun^Rose> screen是个好东西，方便
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 呃，那你帖到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 试试
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。fcitx字体太小了
<caleb-> Use-Firefox: 可以定制的
<Gun^Rose> 字体大小可以调整啊
<zrqlx126> 安装fcitx-config配置
<Use-Firefox> 只能调字体 不能调大小。。。
<zrqlx126> 用4.0的吧，感觉很好
<zrqlx126> 源里面的太老了~~
<saturn_> - -！   居然掉了下
<iwohaoaini> happyaron:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81332
<zrqlx126> 月光插件有bug？firefox经常会崩溃
<saturn_> sliverlight？
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 呃，确实只有一个核，我看看啊。
<zrqlx126> 是阿？
<caleb-> zrqlx126: moonlight?
<zrqlx126> sliverlight
<iwohaoaini> happyaron： 恩，谢谢
<caleb-> m$ 的没有好东西
<saturn_> zrqlx126: 不用  直接flash
<zrqlx126> 安装moonlight-plugin-core以后，经常性崩溃
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 10.04认几个核？
<saturn_> 那样好像是挺卡的
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> zrqlx126: 那就是 moonlight 嘛
<zrqlx126> 呵呵~~，是阿
<iwohaoaini> happyaron：我才装的从10.10开始装的
<happyaron> 哦。
<saturn_> 发现eva挺好用的
<zrqlx126> 开源实现的有问题？
<ofan> 云暗杀......
<iwohaoaini> happyaron： 装的时候acpi=off
<zrqlx126> mint正式版本已经撤销该插件了~~，说有bug
<caleb-> 云暗杀++
<caleb-> 云打架 <- qq / 360
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 哦，那把acpi打开
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 问题应该就解决了
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 现在acpi没问题啊，为什么要禁用呢？
<zrqlx126> acpi一般来说对于很早的主板可以关闭，现在已经很少了
<zrqlx126> 对了`~~，有没有定制过ubuntu的？
<iwohaoaini> happyaron：http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/thread-187251-1-1.html能看看这个吗
<^k^> ⇪ title: invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII . IN gettitle
<zrqlx126> ubiquity 安装程序有时候会崩溃~~，有发现过么
<lazysnake> zrqlx126: 会的。不只是一次了。:-D
<iwohaoaini> happyaron：我配置grub，不加入acpi=off，就进不去系统
<zrqlx126> ubiquity 新版本是否有问题？以前可是没有出现过的
<lazysnake> iwohaoaini: 一般在网址后面要加个空格
<iwohaoaini> 恩
<iwohaoaini> 知道了
<lazysnake> ubuntulo1: 8.04都出现过。我遇到过的。不过重新启动又没事了。我就没在管了
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 安装完再打开呢。
<lazysnake> 附件: 您所在的用户组无法下载或查看附件:-D
<zrqlx126> 查看过log，但是没有发现有价值的信息~~~~，定制的问题呢
<iwohaoaini> happyaron：安装完再打开，就得按e键进入编辑，加acpi=off才能进系统
<iwohaoaini> lazysnake   呃，是另一个论坛的，呵呵
<happyaron> iwohaoaini: 呃，那不了解了。
<saturn_> 有没有什么娱乐性的软件   这里很多学生马？
<lazysnake> saturn_: 数独
<iwohaoaini> happyaron： 恩，谢谢了
<lazysnake> XD
<caleb-> saturn_: ppstream
<saturn_> lazysnake: 崩溃……
<Use-Firefox> ls
<saturn_> 感觉  pps没win下清晰度高
<lazysnake> saturn_: 你这个id很像一个论坛里的id。
<saturn_> ？
<zrqlx126> pps?清晰度？
<zrqlx126> 可能没有安装高清插件~~
<saturn_> zrqlx126: 那    感觉    u下的pps  没在win下清晰度高
<Gun^Rose> arch下pps很正常...
<lazysnake> :-D
<zrqlx126> 推荐看一下wiki上的文章
<lazysnake> Gun^Rose: 表示av不同步
<Gun^Rose> lazysnake: 恩，有这个现象，窗口放小点就ok了
<saturn_> zrqlx126: 高清插件？
<zrqlx126> u下pps很正常，除了反应慢，清晰度~音质~流畅度都很好
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 玩具总动员，看过没？
<zrqlx126> pps是基于mplayer的，需要让mplayer支持高清，否则有时候pps上的高清效果很差
<zrqlx126> 安装 win32codec试试~~
<Gun^Rose> zrqlx126: 有道理，具体要安装什么？
<saturn_> zrqlx126: 的确没装解码器
<zrqlx126> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/MPlayer
<^k^> ⇪ title: MPlayer - Ubuntu中文
<cdmall> 菜鸟第一次使用irc
<cdmall> 请各位指教
<lazysnake> cdmall: 你好
<cdmall> 你好！
<cdmall> 我还是在校生
<cdmall> 对ubuntu有点兴趣
<zrqlx126> 欢迎 cdmall
<zrqlx126> 处女irc
<cdmall> 不知有没有福建的呀？
<sdl_init> ææcdmalc~ ~
<cdmall> 我们这频道人很少诶
<kenifanying> 我是福建的……
<cdmall> 大家有什么好的频道推荐下
<kenifanying> 你是福建哪的？
<sdl_init> 惊魂啊
<cdmall> 福州
<kenifanying> 我是建瓯的……
<cdmall> irc如何单独聊天？
<lazysnake> cdmall: #ubuntu 人多。
<cdmall> 对irc命令不熟
<lazysnake> cdmall: 什么client
<cdmall> xchat
<lazysnake>   /query nick
<Wm> 直接点旁边用户列表，双击
<cdmall> 有更好的client么
<lazysnake> :-D这是通用的。/query nick
<cdmall> 哦
<sdl_init> /query sdl_init
<kenifanying> 还可以用“/msg nickname 消息”
<kenifanying> 就可以私聊了
<cdmall> 明白了。谢谢
<zrqlx126> irc上有没有翻译机气人~~？
<huangg> zgumei
<cdmall> 不知道有没有在学校的兄弟，使用锐捷认证的？我使用ubuntu可以和别人共用一个号，请问锐捷认证的机制是怎样的，为什么可以这样？
<zrqlx126> 英文很差，有时候上国外的irc经常莫名其妙的
<ofan> 锐捷认证？
<cdmall> 还是自己提高英语能力是正道
<cdmall> 恩，锐捷
<cdmall> 我在ubuntu下使用，同学在win下使用，共用一个号
<cdmall> mentohsut
<kenifanying> 你锐捷的还好，我H3C的现在都还上不了校园网……
<soiamso> cdmall: 找huntxu
<cdmall> H3C是什么？
<kenifanying> 就是华三的校园网认证客户端呀
<zrqlx126> h3c人证客户端？
<cdmall> 哦
<cdmall> 锐捷在福州可是大公司，我校肯定是用锐捷的，支持较好
<lazysnake> blueghost
<kenifanying> 现在在Linux下用锐捷上的？
<cdmall> 是的
<kenifanying> 我在大西北呢，发现还是咱们省里条件好些……
<kenifanying> cdmall福大还是师大的?
<ofan> 支教？
<kenifanying> 不是，在西北地区上学……
<_xiaomo_> 这年代还有支教的存在?
<cdmall> 我在福大，kenifangying在哪？
<kenifanying> 西安……
<cdmall> 哦，福建人吧
<kenifanying> 之前说过了，南平建瓯的……
<cdmall> 额，不好意思，呵呵
<kenifanying> 福大的同学很多呀……这里福建的很少……
<kenifanying> cdmall,你锐捷是直接有Linux的客户端吗？
<kenifanying> 还是找代替的客户端？
<cdmall> 嗯，每个地方都这样，本地的多。
<cdmall> 用mentohust认证
<cdmall> 经典方法，抓包
<cdmall> 联通收费了，linux继续免费，呵呵，贯彻ubuntu精神
<kenifanying> H3C认证程序Linux版的不能用，估计官方很久没更新的……
<cdmall> 锐捷也如此，没更新，还是开源的力量强大
<kenifanying> 嗯，开源的njit-client也还没成功，获取不了ＩＰ……
<cdmall> 继续努力！
<kenifanying> 网上找的都是针对Ｈ３Ｃ　２．４的版本
<kenifanying> 我们学校早就跳到3.6的版本了
<sdl_init> ls
<cdmall> 对这不熟悉。锐捷版本更新还好，不用瞎折腾
<kenifanying> 我折腾了好几个月了……
<cdmall> 呵呵。这个频道的有做嵌入式开发的吧？
<cdmall> 本人想往这方面发展
<cdmall> 请高手指点迷津
<caleb-> cdmall: 在学校就可以练啦
<caleb-> cdmall: 写个 ipod / android /iphone driver
<sdl_init> 问题：怎样把stdin重定向到管道文件?
<ofan> c?
<caleb-> sdl_init: read + echo
<sdl_init> ofan: shell~
<MaskRay> sdl_init: tee
<caleb-> sdl_init: read -r -t 1 a ; echo -n $a
<cece> cat - >
<sdl_init> 我现在用suc不用mkfifio吗 ^_^
<sdl_init> sic...
<caleb-> sdl_init: sic <- irc client?
<sdl_init> æŠcaleb: 是啊~
<caleb-> sdl_init: 想把 sic 重導？
<caleb-> sdl_init: 用 ii 吧
<sdl_init> caleb: 恩
<caleb-> sdl_init: http://tools.suckless.org/ii/
<sdl_init> caleb: ii其实感觉sic就够用...应为我只进这一个频道
<caleb-> sdl_init: 如果只是要 log, 看官方 log 就好
<caleb-> sdl_init: 频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/
<sdl_init> caleb: 不è是有点çä¸æ© 谢了~
<sdl_init> caleb: 好多bug阿ii...
<sdl_init> 果断换ii~
<untitled1> ubuntu打印pdf的文件为什么这么累人
<delectate> pocoyo: hi
<delectate> pocoyo: 搞定了？
<pocoyo> delectate: hey.
<pocoyo> delectate: 当然没有。 不挂载还好。居然又从9个坏扇区变成6个了。
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 汗。
<delectate> pocoyo: unbelievable
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 我要崩溃 。
<lazysnake> untitled1: 你是用打印机么？
<caleb-> pocoyo: 買新的吧
<lazysnake> untitled1: 本来pdf打印起来就慢。在win下如此。
<pocoyo> caleb-: 笔记本硬盘不知道好卸不？
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 不要怕。申请几个大网盘。XD
<untitled1> 是，一般都是软件生成pdf再打印出来
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 我的xp还是可信度很高的。嗯嗯
<untitled1> 刚才一个300k2页的pdf文件等了好几分钟，还好打出来了
<untitled1> 有时候就干脆打不出来
<untitled1> 不得不换windows去打印
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 呃。心情不好的时候我就喜欢删除东西，比如，儿童不宜的。发现，竟然可能清空一个硬盘。XD
<delectate> pocoyo: 非常好卸，后盖打开就ok了
<caleb-> lazysnake: 真是浪费啊
<pocoyo> delectate: 改天准备一下换新硬盘。
<caleb-> lazysnake: 删除前要留种啊…
<lazysnake> caleb-: XD 江山代有才人出。
<NoIE> 各位觉得，神舟电脑这么样？
<lazysnake> caleb-: 不要怕。
<delectate> pocoyo: 备份数据先
<delectate> NoIE: 我就在用
<lazysnake> :-D
<NoIE> delectate: 用多久了？
<delectate> NoIE: 2yrs
<caleb-> lazysnake: 有些好东西过时就找不回来鸟
<lazysnake> NoIE: 有时只是运气问题。asus也不见得都是好货
<zrqlx126> 我的建议是保存在linux块文件中~~~，随盘copy走，呵呵
<NoIE> delectate: 感觉如何？
<delectate> NoIE: 一切还好
<caleb-> asus--
<lazysnake> :-D
<NoIE> delectate: lazysnake谢谢。
<lazysnake> caleb-: 多谢赐教
<lazysnake> NoIE: 我没说什么吧？
<NoIE> lazysnake: 打错了。
<caleb-> lazysnake: 因为我有惨痛的经验啊…
<lazysnake> caleb-: 谢谢分享。1024
<Guest7154> 腾讯能不能弄成这样的聊天室啊
<lazysnake> Guest7154: 可能您问错地方了。XD
<Guest7154> 我是有这种想法
<Guest7154> 觉得这种聊天平台很好
<lazysnake> Guest7154: 我也觉得。没有广告（TX会干么？）+万能的tab XD:-D
<delectate> Guest7154: 100%不太可能啦
<Guest7154> 可是我们如果自己建立呢
<kwater> 腾讯以前有聊天室的
<lazysnake> Guest7154: 现在不是有了么？
<Guest7154> 这儿尽讲技术的
<quanru> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=212639          看看这个
<quanru> QQ群与irc互通
<ofan> 用irc就是了
<Guest7154> 我是觉得Q越来越肥了
<Guest7154> 华而不实
<ofan> 05年的帖子
<^k^> ⇪ title: 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway . IN gettitle
<lazysnake> delectate: TeX是个好东西。XD
<ofan> 那qq模块估计早就歇菜了
<delectate> lazysnake: 至今不会……说来惭愧啊
 * MaskRay bitlbee 有希望么？
<kwater> 聊天室管理很麻烦的，新浪那啥都成鸡窝了
<ofan> ？
<lazysnake> delectate: 慢慢学所。我是昨天才开始的。
<kwater> irc机器人经久不衰啊
<quanru> 能不能从/home分区  割出一块分区?
<delectate> quanru: yes
<quanru> 怎么弄
<delectate> lazysnake: 呵呵，祝你成功～
<delectate> quanru: 股沟： gparted 调整分区大小
<lazysnake> delectate: 嘿嘿。谢你贵言
<quanru> 我有这个软件
<quanru> 但是他说那个分区正在使用中
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 但愿跟我一样
<kwater> gpartd iso ,从系统外部启动
<delectate> quanru: 唉，用liveusb调整啊，都没有umount，怎么能resize嘛
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 跟你一样是指？
 * JuncoJet IRC爱好者，#IRCFAN 小组在豆瓣成立啦 啦 啦…… http://url.cn/36UGVW 只要你喜欢聊天，只要你喜欢IRC…… 只要你…… 都可以加
<quanru> 喔        我想再装一个fedora     也就是说能在安装fedora时分割?
<Guest7154> totem用起来很卡，smplayer也是，为什么不如vlc
<allen1st> 据说fedora的驱动不是很全？
<lazysnake> quanru: 其实也不一定要liveusb。修改一下fstab和不用启动gdm
<delectate> ubuntu貌似是驱动比较全的（因为有私有）
<delectate> lazysnake: 新手还是推荐用livecd的:D
<JuncoJet> 房间怎么把机器人拉进去咯？ChanServ
<quanru> 嗯   谢谢
<lazysnake> 哈哈
<lazysnake> delectate: 不行了。我得休息下。6:25起床的。
<syshack> 确实早啊
<delectate> lazysnake: 嗯，赶紧去休息吧
<lazysnake> 各位后会有期！
<syshack> 我的机器 休眠之后会出现问题  很晕
<quanru> 怎么单独对某个人发言
<jackyear> =.= 好久不用irc把用户名忘了。。。
<jackyear> 是这个不阿？
<syshack> 不是给个昵称就可以了么？
<allen1st> 我在pidgin下用irc，双击用户名就可以私聊了。
<jackyear> 不是吧，我记得要注册个啥的
<syshack> 我用的是empathy
<quanru> allen      你是说右侧的好友列表吗
<quanru> 我也是empathy
<syshack> 那样私聊的话 别人是看不到的
<allen1st> 我试了下，双击右侧列表中的名字或者聊天窗口中的名字都可以
<syshack> 我想知道就给某个说
<quanru> 如何才能让大家都看得到的
<allen1st> quanru:  这样？
<quanru> 对
<quanru> 怎么弄
<quanru> 要命令吗
<allen1st> 名字+冒号+内容
<syshack> allenlst:hello
<jackyear> syshack: 给某个人说就这样
<syshack> ......
<allen1st> 貌似冒号后要空格
<quanru> 不会吧
 * syshack hello
<quanru> allen1st:这不是人为的吗
<jackyear> syshack: 你输入那个人的ID的前几个字幕然后tab下就好了
<syshack> jackyear: hi
<syshack> ok
<syshack> sucess thx
<quanru> syshack: 果然
<quanru> IRC的命令是在哪里使用的             只能跟机器人?
<jackyear> irc是个相当方便的聊天室。。。
<syshack> 说我是未注册用户 。。。。
<syshack> how to reg it
<allen1st> quanru: 这样的话，pidgin会有提示有新信息，而一般的群聊是不会提示的。
<quanru> 他有提示你怎么注册啊
<jackyear> syshack: o(∩∩)o...哈哈 我记得要注册下的么
<quanru> allen1st: 对
<syshack> no
<NoIE> 问一下，如果电脑同时打开几个虚拟机，运行win2003，做配置局域网的实验。
<NoIE> 是不是大内存加赛扬就够了？
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<quanru> syshack: 我都注册了
<syshack> how to
<jackyear> syshack: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC@Pidgin
<quanru> syshack: /msg NickServ REGISTER  貌似
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC@Pidgin - Ubuntu中文
<jackyear> 看看就知道
<NoIE> 另：我的朋友好像非常想要神州的电脑，我该：
<NoIE> A：100反对，B：适当的劝一劝，C：告诉他神州的也不错。
<allen1st> NoIE: B
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<allen1st> 神州其实还行。但据说发热有点大。
<syshack> 我去看怎么注册
<allen1st> 不过我情愿买同样价钱的二手thinkpad
<caleb-> NoIE: 不用管他吧
<NoIE> 哦。。。
<caleb-> 电脑讲缘份的
 * caleb- 跟 seagate 有仇
<caleb-> 有的人生来自带硬件破坏光环
<SysHack> 未知命令 。。。
<kwater> allen1st: 个人自用二手t61 貌似三千不到了.
<quanru> SysHack: 前面貌似不要 /msg
<SysHack> NickServ REGISTER 123.com syshack@msn.com
<allen1st> kwater: 我办公用T61，自用x60s，都挺不错。
<kwater> SysHack: >  <
<SysHack> 。。。。。。。
<SysHack> 谁欺骗我了
<quanru> REGISTER quanru@msn.cn
<kwater> allen1st: t61 加到8GB ram !  听起来都很爽
<kwater> SysHack: 特殊命令的特性是前面有个斜杠: /
<allen1st> kwater: 现在2G的ram都用不完...
<SysHack> 我知道啊
<SysHack> 加了 人家说是无效命令
<SysHack> 无语
<kwater> SysHack:我刚试过 /nickserv
<caleb-> SysHack: 啥软件？
<foxbaby_> d
<caleb-> SysHack: 只有极少数 irc client 不是用 /msg
<kwater> allen1st:从来不关机，吃了睡了吃，内存永远不够用。
<SysHack> 我用的自带的
<SysHack> 工作电脑比较强大  不过是win 。。。
<SysHack> 家里的电脑装的U 但是休眠有问题
<allen1st> kwater: XP还是偶尔关机的好。上周才有同事蓝屏，然后格了装上2003
<allen1st> kwater: XP需要定期保养
<SysHack> 我用的是Empathy  /msg 不支持 。。。
<caleb-> XP需要定期重灌
<SysHack> 你们的ubuntu休眠有问题么
<kwater> allen1st:XP容易被挂东西，nt 6.1 x64的w7可靠点，电源管理还不错。
<allen1st> 我的10.04不休眠。关机5s，开机25s。不差这点时间。
<allen1st> kwater: 冒号后加个空格才有提示的 :-)
<zkwlx> 我休眠后就重启不了了
<SysHack> 我的也是
<SysHack> 休眠唤不醒
<SysHack> 我是单独装的
<kwater> allen1st: 懂了～  ， 好像10年前国内的IRC也还没这个习惯
<caleb-> kwater: 以前是中文的吧
<caleb-> kwater: 以前是中文id的吧
<allen1st> kwater: XP其实还是不错的，毕竟十多年历史了。就是太贵了买不起阿 :-D
<kwater> SysHack: linux的ACPI功能依赖主机板固件的支持情况
<allen1st> 休眠问题是不是和驱动有关？
<syshack> 那估计就是我的不支持咯 omg
<kwater> caleb-: 以前我在see.online.sh.cn玩的.
<kwater> syshack: 我发现相当多的案例都源自 硬件系统厂家没有提供友好的linux ACPI 界面 ，比如08年的富士康拒絕支援Linux。
<syshack> kwater: 我的是明基的机器 joybook p51e
<kwater> syshack: 然后台系被老外骂很惨... 无数dsdt表修正.
<syshack> empathy聊msn 怎么聊
<iDespera`> .....
<quanru> syshack: 新建用户
<syshack> 用户建了
<syshack> 没发现好友列表
<quanru> 右上角有个信封   点击聊天
<syshack> 尴尬了 貌似我这个msn上没加人
<quanru> ...............
<quanru> 还有QQ  都在同一个列表里显示好友
<syshack> qq 很久不上了
<quanru> 我上的
<syshack> 3年前用ubuntu用了半年 后来一直用centos
<syshack> 现在回归了
<allen1st> WIN下腾迅貌似会检测客户端是不是官方的，不是的话会断掉
<quanru> 这学期开始用的
<caleb-> syshack: 服务器？
<quanru> 有时候会帐号异常  解除异常就好了
<syshack> 没  日常就用centos
<iori> ...
<syshack> 服务器上用的红帽 solaris 还有aix
<caleb-> syshack: 公司？
<syshack> e
<syshack> 还是没注册成功 。。。
<holymelon> 请问lynx中的那个display character set 我怎么无法改成chinese
<holymelon> -join #ubuntu-cn请问lynx中的那个display character set 我怎么无法改成chinese
<holymelon> 请问lynx中的那个display character set 我怎么无法改成chinese
<syshack> nickserv register 123.com syshack@163.com
<holymelon> 有人用过lynx吗
<syshack> 有用empathy的兄弟么
<quanru> 我悲剧的忘了怎么注册了  我这个名字就是注册的   我是empathy
<holymelon> 请问lynx中的那个display character set 我怎么无法改成chinese
<syshack> chinese是编码方式么？
<holymelon> 嗯  对  就是有这个选项 但是无法更改
<kwater> holymelon: 是这种格式的？ Lynx character-set ISO-Latin-1
<syshack> 我再测试下休眠
<allen1st> 实在不太习惯empathy
<syshack> 哥几个先聊着
<holymelon> 不是 我是进入lynx 然后点o 进入option 设置
<kwater> holymelon: 我也装个试试看
<holymelon> 好的 麻烦你了
<kwater> holymelon: 我有google 到这个讯息 -  用lynx的时候字符集的问题一般都依赖在X windows下的gnome-terminal的字符编码切换功能（菜单"终端"－>"设定字符编码"，同时修改合适的LANG环境变量就可以了，至于lynx使用什么字符集根本不重要
<kwater> 例子：
<kwater> 在utf8下：
<kwater> gnome终端使用gbk编码，然后输入
<kwater> export LANG=zh_CN.gbk
<holymelon> 我是想在lynx下浏览中文网页
<holymelon> 可以把网址发给我吗
<kwater> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-chinese-gb@lists.debian.org/msg13529.html
<kwater> 如果你在国内，可能无法访问
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<kwater> 抢饭吧...
<holymelon> 我可以翻强
<holymelon> 谢谢你
<syshack> 我注册好了
<syshack> 直接私聊那个nickserv就ok了
<quanru> syshack: 怎么弄的
<quanru> 我也是啊  难道是因为我注册过?
<syshack> 私聊那个人 REGISTER 你的密码 你的电子邮件地址
<quanru>  chanServ?
<syshack> no
<syshack> quanru: nickserv
<quanru> 喔  这样啊
<syshack> syshack has now been verified.
<syshack> Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<quanru> 你还有收取邮件
<holymelon> 还是没搞定
<Guest61591> 今天有啥主题啊
<kwater> holymelon: 我用了另一个工具terminal工具给会话设置了gb2312编码，lynx现在可正确显示163.com 虽然还是有gb2312 alert .
<holymelon> 什么工具  怎么设置
<kwater> holymelon: 除了系统自带的终端工具，应该还有其它可选，windows下有putty , mac iterm, 你有没有在软件管理器里找找看terminal关键字呢 ?
<holymelon> 哦 好的 我找找看
<kwater> holymelon: 好像还有人用.bash 还是.profile 使得特定账户使用不同环境编码
<delectate> lazysnake: 这么快
<lazysnake> delectate: 呃。
<holymelon> kwater: 感觉很复杂啊
<lazysnake> delectate: 不需要睡着。
<kwater> holymelon: 是很多种方式啦
<delectate> lazysnake: 仅仅是休息？
<holymelon> kwater: 怎么设置gb2312编码
<lazysnake> delectate: 已经躺在床上几十分钟了哦。
<lazysnake> pocoyo下线了？
 * kwater holymelon: 
 * kwater 可以根据不同的TERM变量设置不同的locale，要写到 ~/.bashrc 或者是 ~/.profile
<holymelon> 把gb2312 下载环境变量中去？
<kwater> holymelon: 看起来是标准答案，但是不同linux系列 应该有些不同。
<holymelon> kwater: 把gb2312写到环境变量中去？
<kwater> holymelon: 就算你有其它分区中文文件名乱码也不要紧吗 ?
<holymelon> kwater: q其实觉得挺要紧
<holymelon> kwater: 没有好的方法吗  我装的是英文系统
<kwater> holymelon: 其实只是终端下utf8的中文文件名乱码 XD .   不过我还是建议用另一个终端程序 给特殊编码环境
<kwater> holymelon: 我没有在linux下用过putty ,但是看到 http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<kwater> 你可以嗖嗖看你用的系统源是否包含这个
<holymelon> kwater: 好的我看一下
<syshack> 可以给不同终端不同的编码的
<holymelon> kwater: 源种有putty 但我不知到怎么在那个终端下改编码方式
<syshack> 那你改putty的设置也可以
<holymelon> 哦  好的
<delectate> 魔方，2.5mins，我已经自叹不如了
<holymelon> kwater: putty中没有gb2312的编码方式啊
<holymelon> kwater: 有iso***  mac**** cp*****
<holymelon> 就是没gb*****
<alick> ho
<alick> holymelon: cp936就是简体中文
<alick> holymelon: 基本等于gb2312
<holymelon> 哦 好的 哈哈
<syshack> 你们都用啥字体的
<holymelon> kwater: 没有cp936
<holymelon> kwater: 悲剧啊
<syshack> 我上网看得眼睛疼
<holymelon> putty
<alick> syshack: 出去玩儿会儿
<syshack> 我感觉是这字体 还有背景有问题
<syshack> 我刚玩回来
<syshack> 你们用什么字体的？
<lazysnake> syshack:  putty？不是吧。在win下面吗
<holymelon> lazysnake: 我在ubuntu下可以用
<syshack> 不是 我说的是在ubuntu下用火狐和谷歌浏览器 看得眼睛不舒服
<lazysnake> holymelon: 哦。
<lazysnake> syshack: 哦。是不是用眼过度了哦？:-D
<alick> syshack: 你现在用的什么字体？
<syshack> 感觉很亮的
<syshack> 我用的文泉
<lazysnake> syshack: 很亮？显示器的问题吧？调整一下所
<syshack> 不晓得嘛问题 就是看着不舒服
<alick> syshack: 文泉驿的哪个
<syshack> 微米黑
<delectate> 依旧雅黑……
<syshack> 谷歌浏览器 用户能设置的太少了
<gebjgd> 股沟浏览器出<-------赞
<delectate> gebjgd: 不如firefox好
<gebjgd> delectate: 聊webqq还是chrome好
 * kwater 盯着别人的股沟看
<Wm> firefox4 貌似又快了不少
<delectate> gebjgd: 我不用qq
<gebjgd> delectate: 所以你不知道chrome的好处。插件升级无需重启
<gebjgd> delectate: fx太保守了
<delectate> gebjgd: 阉割的插件有什么用呢？
<delectate> gebjgd: 没有一个像样的插件
<gebjgd> delectate: 够用了
<delectate> gebjgd: 找个换ua的插件，根本无效
<kwater> 网页上的 Flash 可以说是最不安全的插件之一，Google 也非常明白这一点，所以在 Chrome 中集成了 Adobe Flash 播放器，其最大原因其实并不是 Adobe 给了 Google 好处，而是 Google 想要利用自家 Chrome 的自动更新机制，让用户在第一时间能用上最新版本的 Flash Player，尽可能的避免用户遭受攻击
<delectate> gebjgd: 以前下文件都是损坏的
<gebjgd> delectate: 你自己写个就是了
<delectate> kwater: apple hates adobe
<alick> 最好世界上没有flash
<delectate> alick: yeah
<syshack> 聊web11
<lazysnake> delectate: 吃饭了。
<syshack> webqq用谷歌有啥好的？
<kwater> delectate: cuz battery life.
<delectate> lazysnake: bye~
<holymelon> 为什么都是？
<syshack> 说是有桌面提醒 但是我收不到
<cece> syshack: 好像设置里要打开
<gebjgd> syshack: 你要选择一下
<syshack> 我打开了
<gebjgd> syshack: 设置里面打开。之后确认一下
<syshack> 但是群消息没显示
<gebjgd> syshack: 要允许它
<gebjgd> syshack: 我这里正常。2台都正常
<syshack> gebjgd: 我点允许了
<gebjgd> syshack: 机品+人品问题了
<syshack> 那可能是人品了
<gebjgd> syshack: ....
<syshack> 难道我刚才点确认的时候点错了
<gebjgd> syshack: dsaÖIU
<cece> To have but not to hold .
<gebjgd> syshack: 重新开启一遍
<syshack> 确实允许了
<syshack> 不需要重启浏览器把
<syshack> 你那个群消息提示么
<gebjgd> syshack: 试试看。又不花钱
<gebjgd> syshack: 什么都提示
<syshack> gebjgd: 其实我觉得我人品还行啊
<gebjgd> syshack: 你觉得不行
<gebjgd> syshack: 我还觉得我能当美国总统呢
<syshack> 貌似我没在能弹的那部分谷歌浏览器里 草
<syshack> irc能发图就好了
<gebjgd> syshack: chrome版本？
<gebjgd> cece: 那个女的被人肉了
<gebjgd> cece: 现在很火热
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哪个？给个链接
<cece> gebjgd: 现在都是打码的
<syshack> gebjgd: 7.0.517.44
<gebjgd> cece: 对。没有你的那个好
<cece> cece: 我老婆看新闻说是炒作，说下面黑乎乎是穿了的，我忍住了没让她看
<syshack> 什么人？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦，看看去
<gebjgd> cece: 哈哈
<syshack> 没翻墙  出不去
<gebjgd> cece: 你对你老婆不忠实
<cece> gebjgd: 没，她很单纯的，还是保持比较好
<gebjgd> cece: 哈哈
<syshack> 我的ubuntu拨不上openvpn 还没折腾
<gebjgd> syshack: 7.0.517.44 (0)
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 打不开，和谐了？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 改host
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 你怎么也这么白了
<jackey> fbterm下可以使用fbi 看图吗
<syshack> 你的多个0就可以？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: ???啥意思
<syshack> 我的是最新的
<jackey> 大家帮帮忙啊
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 去咨询翻墙专家 cece
<syshack> 我的可以了  谢谢
<cece> gebjgd: æ­»
<Gun^Rose> cece: 哪个网址怎么访问啊？
<Gun^Rose> 啊哈和
<cece> Gun^Rose: 我用的ssh lol
<syshack> 唉  一会去重新配下服务器的openvpn
<jimmyxu> happyaron: IRC开会最近都是 2000CST 么？
<Gun^Rose> 算了，太折腾了
<syshack> 吃饭去了 回见
<cece> gebjgd: 我被跨省了就把你揭发了
<gebjgd> cece: 揭发什么？
<cece> gebjgd: 传播淫秽物品
<Gun^Rose> 恩，有这个嫌疑！
<gebjgd> cece: .......
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 差不多吧。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 那我删除了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 收到邮件了？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 你看不到就没辙了
<Gun^Rose> 删吧
<jimmyxu> happyaron: yep
<happyaron> :)
<jimmyxu> Gun^Rose: https://jimmyxu.org/tmp/MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<Gun^Rose> jimmyxu: 啊哈
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 于是明天就来不了了，还没到家呢= =..
<Rye> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<gebjgd> jimmyxu: .......
<jimmyxu> gebjgd: wget 了一下，一会儿就 rm
<gebjgd> jimmyxu: 没事，警察找到你。你就说是cece农的
<gebjgd> jimmyxu: 没事，警察找到你。你就说是cece弄的
<jimmyxu> gebjgd: CT不会因为这个找的，放心…
<Gun^Rose> jimmyxu: THK!下载中...
<cece> gebjgd: 我就说你传播的
<gebjgd> cece: 是你给我发的
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 啥意思？
<gebjgd> cece: 有邮件作证
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 今天晚上。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: :-P
<gebjgd> cece: hiahiahiahia
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 额不是说明天也有么= =..
<cece> gebjgd: 我记得是超过N00件才算吧，一次不算
<gebjgd> cece: ........
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 看情况再定。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ...ack
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 大家觉得好就多开几天，不好就少开几天。
<gebjgd> pangyu: 老胖鱼
<pangyu> gebjgd: 干嘛？
<Wm> jimmyxu: 那个东西多大啊...
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 用twitter不？用的话帮忙发一下，哈哈。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 有网真好
<jimmyxu> Wm: 10911016
<Gun^Rose> 就这一段啊？
<Wm> jimmyxu: ??
<jimmyxu> Wm: -rw-r--r-- 1 jimmy jimmy 10911016 2010-11-14 09:50 MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<Wm> .....
<Wm> 我把mpg看成jpg了, T T
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 发了= =
<Wm> 还好发现及时，没下...
<happyaron> jimmyxu: :)
<gebjgd> cece: 你有套图么？
<cece> gebjgd: 啥套图
<gebjgd> pangyu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<gebjgd> cece: 那个女的
<gebjgd> cece: 她不是人体模特么
<pangyu> gebjgd: 什么玩艺？
<cece> gebjgd: 没，你人肉她就知道了呗
<cece> pangyu: 他传播淫秽物品
<pangyu> cece: 很yd的
<Gun^Rose> 算不上什么淫秽物品啦
<gebjgd> pangyu: 色魔医生给我的
<jimmyxu> Gun^Rose: 下载完了？
<Gun^Rose> 恩
<pangyu> gebjgd: going down 啊
<jackey> 能否发一份给我呢，谢谢
<cece> gebjgd: 以后我给你传点三个代表让你学习学习，出过几年要不得
<gebjgd> pangyu: 爱么？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 爱死了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 以后要多关注#ubuntu-cn
<pangyu> gebjgd: 成人网站？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 网速如何？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 显示24m，我不懂了
<Wm> #ubuntu-cn里经常有好东西啊...
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不过开网页还流畅，看视频也可以的
<gebjgd> pangyu: 我操。。。。。
 * jimmyxu OT...
<gebjgd> pangyu: 24M？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 真的假的？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我不知道，大概是说无线路由
<gebjgd> pangyu: 下个iso，每秒速度多少？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我试试看
<pangyu> ge
<pangyu> gebjgd: 1.2M/s
<jackey> 大家在下载什么，说一下。啊
<gebjgd> pangyu: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<gebjgd> pangyu: 多少钱？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 15欧
<gebjgd> pangyu: 不会吧？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 这么没有人性？
<pangyu> gebjgd: alice满世界的广告你没看见么？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 我看看去
<pangyu> gebjgd: 那个大美女广告
<gebjgd> pangyu: 16.000 Kbit/s
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你的
<pangyu> ja
<gebjgd> pangyu: 有合同期限的
<gebjgd> pangyu: 24个月
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我支付了初装费，没有合同，随时kun
<gebjgd> pangyu: 初装多少钱？
<pangyu> 40
<gebjgd> pangyu: 猫也在内？
<Gann> 请问要输入什么命令查看有哪些人在这个聊天室？
<gebjgd> pangyu: qiyi网，精武门。陈真
<gebjgd> pangyu: www.qiyi.com
<Wm> texmacs神马用神马写的？很慢啊...
<touparx> 不是很慢，是特别慢
<Gann> 这里有谁作过gae的机器人哦
<JuncoJet> pangyu: 哪个大美女广告？
<JuncoJet> pangyu: 求地址
<Wm> 本来看到里面能开maxima和octave，很高兴的，结果这么慢...
<pangyu> gebjgd: 猫免费
<pangyu> gebjgd: 要还的
<pangyu> JuncoJet: 是户外广告
<pangyu> JuncoJet: 金发美女
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不过alice的服务很垃圾
<JuncoJet> pangyu: 什么是户外？现场？
<pangyu> JuncoJet: 就是在车站，商场，广告牌上的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 下周三什么节日？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 不知道
<gebjgd> pangyu: 上网查
<JuncoJet> 金发美女上海地铁上狠多咯 T。T 看的流口水……
<gebjgd> pangyu: Buß- und Bettag
<iiii> 各位推荐个好用的BT软件?
<gebjgd> iiii: transmission#
<gebjgd> pangyu: http://www.feiertage.net/
<iiii> 我的奔流在系统更新后,用着不稳定,
<iiii> 想换一个
<gebjgd> iiii: 没你那个问题
<cece> iiii: qbittorrent
<UU123> µTorrent不是出了linux版本的么
<iiii> gebjgd, 你玩arch的吧
<gebjgd> iiii: 不是玩。是用
<JuncoJet> pangyu: -。-、 非真人…… 汗
<iiii> 问个问题,我昨天把pacman给更新坏了,提示liblmza.so.0 error
<iiii> gebjgd, 我就在下了一个 xz-utils 0.5 并 编译安装 ln 之,OK,pacman可以用了,
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 尾行。强奸
<iiii> gebjgd, 但 pacman 装软件时 ,提示 *****.pkg.xz 无效或是错误,你有没有遇到过这种情况?
<JuncoJet> BT软件 好像最快的是奔流？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 。。。一上到就看到你说这些。。
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 裸照 绑架 监禁 性奴
<lazysnake> iiii: 说明白你的包有问题。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 重口味哥
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我在教 JuncoJet 性悟
<JuncoJet> gebjgd: 太Evil了…… 我喜欢女的主动咯
<lazysnake> gebjgd: wm帝。重品味哥
<JuncoJet> gebjgd: 比如按墙上，推进厕所……
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 春药: 西班牙苍蝇水
<iiii> lazysnake, 啥包有问题?
<gebjgd> iiii: 太正常了
<gebjgd> iiii: 换源
<Wm> lazysnake: wm帝神马意思？
<lazysnake> iiii: 你下载的包有问题。我之前也有过，用的是北京交通大学的源
<JuncoJet> gebjgd: 在地铁上也不错-。-、
<lazysnake> O:-)
<iiii> gebjgd, 我用的是 163的源,
<iiii> 换了USA的源也是一样的
<lazysnake> iiii: 换所
<gebjgd> iiii: 问 cece
<iiii> cece, 在不
<delectate> 插一楼，lx继续
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: 地铁上太吵，时间太短
<lazysnake> gebjgd: blueghost说是你仙人。不用吃饭的。
<JuncoJet> 真希望什么时候 迅雷开源…… 把他的BT的代码移植出来
<delectate> JuncoJet: aria2c bt满速
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 天天我做饭，你说我吃不吃
<JuncoJet> gebjgd: 地铁上有激情嘛
<gebjgd> JuncoJet: bt
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 反正她说你是仙人
<delectate> JuncoJet: 迅雷那个，不是真正的bt，它是多网融合，从http，ftp，ed2k，kad一起下
<iiii> gebjgd, 换源就搞定了?
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 好吧，贫道就承认了
<gebjgd> iiii: 一般是
<iwohaoaini> acpi=off这个参数有什么用啊
<JuncoJet> delectate: 不是说BT bittorrent ，是BT 拼音缩写
<delectate> JuncoJet: 让它吸血去吧，我用mldonkey挂也很舒爽呢
 * Warm_HUG 11月份过去一半啦
<iwohaoaini> 我配置grub，要加这个参数才能进系统，不然就卡住再那儿
<iiii> 我的奔流开一下就自动关了,
<maonx> roylez: 主席，在吗？
<cece> iiii: 不好意思，没看见。是不是包下载的时候中断之类，或者包坏了，删掉重新下就行
<JuncoJet> delectate: 被迅雷一吸血，国内的BT资源 别想用其他的客户端能下载下来
<roylez_> maonx: .
<JuncoJet> delectate: 国外的资源 还可以
<delectate> JuncoJet: 我用过外的vps挂，不费事哦
<iiii> cece, 我已清空包了,下载时还是这个样,
<cece> iiii: 那换个源呗
<Use-Firefox> ....
<maonx> roylez_: 怎么上二个呀？ 我最近装了zsh 配置都是参照你的，我在Xterm下不能用Delete，应该说Delete和Backspace效果一样，想问一下你的怎么样的？
<iiii> cece, 从中国换到 USA还是不行
<lazysnake> iiii: 对了。你用的是什么 powerpill吗
<iiii> lazysnake, 没有用
<cece> iiii: 那不知道了，开了testing也没见
<iiii> cece, 没开
<Use-Firefox> ...
<roylez_> maonx: 运行 zkbd
<iiii> cece, 问个问题,我昨天把pacman给更新坏了,提示liblmza.so.0 error
<iiii> <iiii> gebjgd, 我就在下了一个 xz-utils 0.5 并 编译安装 ln 之,OK,pacman可以用了,
<Use-Firefox> iiii: ...
<freetstar> 一会有开发大会？
<iiii> cece,  但 pacman 装软件时 ,提示 *****.pkg.xz 无效或是错误,你有没有遇到过这种情况?
<iiii> cece, 情况如上
<cece> iiii: 没遇到。
<Use-Firefox> lzma出错，是很可怕的。
<delectate> iiii: 重下
<maonx> roylez_: 运行后，他要我输入籇
<cece> 解包。。
<lazysnake> iiii: 可以用是什么意思？
<iiii> delectate, 重下哈子?
<lazysnake> :-D
<roylez_> maonx: 一次就好
 * happyaron lzma还没有像gzip那样普及，否则就不怕了。
<Use-Firefox> maonx: delete和backspace应该不一样。
<cece> 重装LZMA可以不
<Use-Firefox> ...
<iiii> lazysnake, pacman -Syu 没问题
<caleb-> iiii: 版本不对吧
<delectate> iiii: 损坏的
<maonx> roylez_: 要输入Type Enter current terminal type: [xterm-256color]
<iiii> delectate, 对,是损坏了,
<maonx> Use-Firefox: 我这边是一样的，配置问题应该
<caleb-> iiii: 装 5.0.0
<roylez_> 回车
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: gzip普及是因为速度
<cece> iiii: 猜你xz有问题
<roylez_> maonx: 照着做一遍
<iiii> caleb-, 我上面说错了吧,应该是 6.0.0
<iiii>  我上面说错了吧,应该是 5.0.0
<iiii> 提示说是 xz坏了
<delectate> iiii: 损坏就重下呗
<caleb-> iiii: 那找 4.999beta 来用好了
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 接下来就该普及lzma/xz了。
<cece> iiii: abs呗
<gebjgd> iiii: 包损坏很常见。用旧的就行了
<caleb-> 很多 desktop distro 都用 xz 啦
<iiii> caleb-, 官网没有, 4.999
<gebjgd> iiii: 等源里的问题没了重新重上
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 吾编译内核，都是用lzma压缩的。
<caleb-> glibc 也用 xz 發行很久鳥
<Use-Firefox> caleb-: 比如，slackware,arch之类的。
<iiii> gebjgd, 能给个完整的解决方案吗?
<caleb-> iiii: arch 可以自己编译吧
<gebjgd> iiii: xz 5.0.0-1 没有任何问题
<maonx> roylez_: 是不是要全部测试一 下。。悲剧了 我 Meta+x 是运行Ruby 还要重新改一下
<iiii> gebjgd, 我的 xz 5.0.0是自已编译的
<Use-Firefox> *ebian，都可以选择lzma,xz,bz2,gz这些压缩选项的。或者，可以不压缩。
<roylez_> maonx: 没有就空格，无所谓的
<gebjgd> iiii: 我这个是源里的，没有任何问题
<roylez_> maonx: 我的F11 F12绑给screen了，每次都空格
<Use-Firefox> maonx: 你看看键绑定是不是对的。http://paste.pocoo.org/show/291126/
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 嗯，自己的当然随意。
<iiii> gebjgd, 你的是那个源
<iiii> 我试一下
<Use-Firefox> roylez_: thanks for zshrc
<happyaron> caleb-: debian 很多人不愿意用gzip之外的东西，即便3.0 source format
<gebjgd> iiii: .de的源
<roylez_> Use-Firefox: ...
<happyaron> caleb-: 3.0的bianry也一样
<gebjgd> cece: 你上fx 4.0了么
<iiii> gebjgd, 那我试试先
<Use-Firefox> 现在xz应该是5.0.0
<Use-Firefox> ● lzma --version
<Use-Firefox> xz (XZ Utils) 5.0.0
<Use-Firefox> liblzma 5.0.0
<cece> gebjgd: 神经了
<Use-Firefox> roylez_: ...
<gebjgd> cece: ???
<happyaron> lzma 4.32.0beta3 路过支持一下
<Warm_HUG> whoami
<Warm_HUG> .
<cece> gebjgd: testing都没
<Use-Firefox> 125 ${color3}Notice${color}
<Use-Firefox> 126 ${execpi 7 notice.bash | ansi2conky.perl}
<maonx> roylez_: 。。。还是不行。。我再试一遍
<Use-Firefox> 显示提醒的。
<gebjgd> cece: aur里的
<maonx> Use-Firefox: 我的配置是照抄主席的，所以看他怎么解决的 呵
<Use-Firefox> 终端里面也可以用
<roylez_> maonx: 关掉重开就好
<gebjgd> cece: 昨天我蛋疼的装了一下
<jimmyxu> happyaron: xz --version 是 5 了吧
<gebjgd> cece: cpu温度92
<cece> gebjgd: 装她干啥， vimperator又看不到界面
<gebjgd> cece: 中途cancel了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: liblzma 4.999.9beta
<gebjgd> cece: 不用vimperator
<Use-Firefox> maonx: 给你的网址，看一看阿。
<syshack> 那个视频好看？
<cece> gebjgd: 你编译了？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 10.04的飘过
<gebjgd> cece: 不编译怎么用？
<maonx> roylez_: ok了，谢谢主席呀
<maonx> Use-Firefox: 嗯在看了
<cece> gebjgd: 膜拜！
<holymelo1> 11.04飘过
<cece> gebjgd: 那东西你也编译
<jimmyxu> happyaron: on natty...
<saturn_> 10.10
<caleb-> happyaron: embedded system 用 gz 方便
<happyaron> jimmyxu: :)
<gebjgd> cece: 没编译完。回到3.6.12了
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯。
<Use-Firefox> maonx: 实在不行，写个函数。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的fx 4.0是编译的？
<cece> gebjgd: 好像有bin包的
<caleb-> happyaron: debian dak 目前只支持 gz / bz2
<gebjgd> cece: x64?
<maonx> Use-Firefox: 已经OK了 就是运行一次zkbd就好了
<lazysnake> 不是吧。用4.0.插件怎么搞得定。
<syshack> https://jimmyxu.org/tmp/MEID-NOKIA-N97.mpg
<caleb-> 手机用 xz 会想哭吧
<syshack> 看不了啊
<maonx> roylez_: 主席 zkbd是做什么用的？ 第一次碰到 。。
<happyaron> 呵呵
<roylez_> maonx: 就是配置键盘的
<maonx> roylez_: 哦，刚才man了一下没有这个Detail
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 最近更新了一次结果 compiz 毁了，现在用 metacity 撑着呢= =
<roylez_> maonx: zsh的东西，man zshall
<gebjgd> pangyu: http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/56968.html
<maonx> roylez_: 哦 我去看下 ：）
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 据说已经更新回来了，问 wzssyqa
<maonx> roylez_: 现在已经开始使用Zsh了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: aur 下的是 bin 包
<happyaron> roylez_: 你把好多人拐骗到zsh上了，:P
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 好吧晚上更新
<happyaron> :)
<roylez_> happyaron: 刚开始还需要忽悠下，现在都自己摸过来的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 啥玩意？gtk？
<happyaron> roylez_: 看见用的人多了，才知道这东西真好。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 接着又有新版了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<happyaron> wzssyqa: compiz崩溃那个， jimmyxu 还在崩溃着呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那为啥我的需要编译呢？
<Use-Firefox> maonx: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/291127/
<Use-Firefox> maonx: 你试试。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那个2.23.1是错误，接着就有2.23.2了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 64位不清楚
<Use-Firefox> maonx: 这，应该是\b的功能了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天cpu都92度了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ^
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd,居然，假死了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: compiz啊，那个崩溃是因为配置文件不兼容，得清空配置文件
<happyaron> gebjgd: 强。
<lazysnake> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=303628 :-D
<jimmyxu> happyaron: updating~
<maonx> Use-Firefox: 刚才我和你说了呀 已经正常了 呵呵
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ^
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 新手啊 求LINUX群
<maonx> Use-Firefox: 谢了呀
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 说要清空配置文件
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 限制下频率不就ok了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那更慢
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 你跟 wzssyqa 说，他已经度过那个问题了。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: gconf 的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了。继续3.6.12
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不晓得
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 就是删了 .compiz
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: ack
<syshack> ubuntu的vim 使着不习惯
<caleb-> gebjgd: cpu煎蛋++
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 备份我就不罗嗦了啊
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 没事儿有定期备份的
<maonx> roylez_: 我Mutt什么的配置也直接下你的文件了，拜见主席~~
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 还是不太稳定，效果也不好
<happyaron> xz-utils 4.999.9beta+20091116-1
<roylez_> maonx: ... mutt 那个牵扯的东西好多呢...
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 要是还不行就继续 metacity 了…反正也差别不打
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 大*
<maonx> roylez_: 现在已经正常在使用了，我稍微改一下，普通点用好像还正常
<maonx> roylez_: 现在看邮件 它好像会直接调用Autoview了，最 上面还有提示 ，但 用 Ctrl+u 用urlview的时候 网址弄不对
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 我这gnome-panel 还没弄好，你呢？
<syshack> 主席  是谁？
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 有点奇怪的行为吧，说不上来
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/firefox-beta-bin/firefox-beta-bin/PKGBUILD  这没需要编译的啊……
<roylez_> maonx: lbdb 用上没，这个一定得有的
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 我这它不加载indicator
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 是问那个要不要 reload 的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦。。原来是betabin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你搞了什么？
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 不是啊
<maonx> roylez_: 我看下下  - -忘了装了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aur/firefox4 4.0b7-1 (2
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: ..那估计不一样了，俺这儿是不停地说 XX 已经崩溃，是否 reload
 * holymelo1  为什么我开机的时候cpu不是满频工作
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 在添加到面板，那里边直接看不到indicator的影子
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 重装下 indicator-applet?
<roylez_> maonx: 还得有lbdb的配置，我用这个，只要是我发过邮件的地址，都自动记录的
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 好，试试呢
<JuncoJet> 挂机……  有事notice me
<happyaron> roylez_: ldbd的配置是哪个？
<maonx> roylez_: 我好像 没有 lbdb的配置，现在才装上，地址好像基本能对了，但直接回车后没有效果
<maonx> roylez_: 是不是要重新配置一下的
<happyaron> lbdb
<roylez_> happyaron: .lbdbrc
<maonx> roylez_: [-- Autoview using w3m -dump -ppc 9 -I 'UTF-8' -T text/html '/tmp/muttZZ9dBe'|sed -e "s:^[[:space:]]$::"|cat -s --]
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个似乎不是fx 4.0
<maonx> roylez_: 主席 看信会经常出现这个么？
<roylez_> maonx: 一定有的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aur/firefox-beta-bin 4.0b7-1 [installed] (206)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 运行了之后还是3.6.12
<roylez_> maonx: 这个说是html邮件转的
<maonx> roylez_: 哦 我发现有些有，有些没有，还以为我的配置问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 先把 3.6.12 关掉
<happyaron> roylez_: lbdb怎么配置呢？
<maonx> roylez_: 没有在你的git上找到lbdb的配置。。
<roylez_> METHODS="m_inmail m_abook"
<roylez_> MUTTALIAS_FILES=.mutt.alias
<roylez_> 我的就这两行
<roylez_> 我这里还用了 abook
<happyaron> roylez_: abook干嘛的？
<holymelo1> lbdb怎么使用
<roylez_> happyaron: 命令行的地址簿
 * MeaCulpa 去了倘前们步行街 
<roylez_> happyaron: 你不用可以去掉那行
<maonx> 我还没有地址簿。。
<holymelo1> lbdb怎么打开
 * caleb- 去了前们扑街 
 * caleb- 去了前门扑街 
<maonx> roylez_: 我ctrl+u 后出来的url 我回车一闪没什么效果 。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 买个水壶加个台灯，我打算从新蛋京东分别买，穷疯了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....
<happyaron> roylez_: lbdb能自动补全地址？
<roylez_> maonx: url view 我很久很久没用了，你自己配吧
<roylez_> happyaron: 可以
<MeaCulpa> 买这个你还去新蛋，有钱！
<maonx> roylez_: 好的
<roylez_> happyaron: set query_command = "lbdbq '%s'"
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那里都是贵的，一般这种淘宝了
<happyaron> roylez_: 好，我试试
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 淘宝货不考谱，加运费比那边还贵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赞
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦...
<holymelo1> lbdb如何打开
<yhl> 有谁使用virtualbox?在上面用过网银？
<happyaron> roylez_: 初始数据库怎么建立的呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你钱都拿去洗头啦，缺钱
<yhl> 我的U盾不能用～～
<roylez_> happyaron: 它自己会读mutt的alias和abook的数据库，但是 m_inmail 就得你发邮件的时候攒了
<roylez_> happyaron: set sendmail="~/bin/filtersend"
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦。
<maonx> roylez_: 那个 Filtersend 你自己写的脚本么？ 我把这个改了
<happyaron> roylez_: 能扫描当前邮箱里的地址么？
<MeaCulpa> mutt 太折腾，打开远程imap也太慢
<roylez_> happyaron: 我把这两个文件加git吧，你们可以看看
<happyaron> roylez_: 好。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: getmail当pop用了。。。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不喜欢同步来同步去的，浪费大量带宽。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ... pop自然没问题，mutt只是个阅读器
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 下载下来才浪费贷款
<maonx> roylez_: 好的
<doloers> 3T硬盘上市了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 下载下来才浪费带宽阿，imap只是下一个头头
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我都是在webmail上删邮件，要不然太多了。
<JuncoJet> howy all
<JuncoJet> I have a question
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 删完要回的才下载下来。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: mutt 是把imap当成远程目录打开的，不是同步
<roylez_> happyaron maonx 拉吧
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 比较喜欢mutt的gpg设置
<JuncoJet> how can I sniffer on Android
<maonx> roylez_: 看看去
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: mutt的问题是但线程，太慢了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 就不是为了访问远程目录设计的
 * JuncoJet 米人理我…… 郁闷之
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<caleb-> pop3 可以只下 header
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: imap也是
<JuncoJet> 这里没人知道Android上抓包的问题吗？（不要tcpdump…… 那个不方便）
<maonx> MeaCulpa: 现在平常用用够了，信也不多，打开比网页方便点，顺便备份
<MeaCulpa> 但是pop3如果只下header 就浪费了procmail之类了
 * caleb- 不喜欢把资料放在服务器
 * caleb- 不喜欢把未加密的资料放在服务器
<happyaron> roylez_: 在看。那个chsdir是咋回事？没搞明白。
<MeaCulpa> maonx: 恩，不过最近gmail都不太和我的新FF合作
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 版本管理有时候还是需要的
<roylez_> happyaron: 哦，中文目录补全，功力不够，那个是不好使的
<maonx> MeaCulpa: 这几天刚配好Mutt都没上Webmail
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 本机版本管理
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 对，但是服务器不等于公开阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦。。。我说我咋折腾不好使。
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 你可以入我，把repo push上dropbox
<MeaCulpa> 或者任何网络存储服务
<MeaCulpa> s/入/如
<happyaron> roylez_: filtersend用dash的话，效率会高一些吧。
<MeaCulpa> 公共的版本管理一般都是公开的，但是网盘服务就不是了
<happyaron> 哈，一叶来了。
<roylez_> happyaron: 差不多吧，那么几行
<MeaCulpa> 话说，谁推荐个好些的网盘阿，要cli控制方便的，比如dropbox那样的
<happyaron> roylez_: 执行的多啊。
<ofan> 0_0
<roylez_> happyaron: 发邮件，你一天能发几封阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 改成/bin/sh就行了，主流的都默认dash
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 其实自己空间的ftp也不错
<happyaron> roylez_: 几十封？但是我的电脑性能太垃圾。。。
<chattan> oneleaf: 一叶都在呀
<roylez_> happyaron: 我懒得改了，输 email 的时候按 ctrl-T 补全
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦
<caleb-> happyaron: 用 dash 的好像就 debian / ubuntu?
<happyaron> caleb-: fedora也是吧。
<holymelo1> linux有没有像迅雷一样的软件？可以搜索可以下载
 * MeaCulpa 用mutt收gmail
<MeaCulpa> holymelo1: 电驴客户端，amule, mldonkey
<happyaron> caleb-: 开机提速upstart功劳不大，几乎都是换dash得到的效果。
<holymelo1> MeaCulpa: 速度很慢啊
<MeaCulpa> holymelo1: 迅雷那样可以搜索可以下载可以搞似网的，似乎不多
<MeaCulpa> holymelo1: 你要那个速度...没办法的
<caleb-> happyaron: fedora 似乎还是 bash
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<syshack> ubuntu的vi用着很不习惯啊
<MeaCulpa> 讯雷是一个私有网络
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃，用curl
<MeaCulpa> syshack: 有设呢么区别
<caleb-> happyaron: squeeze 还在吵是否要换回 bash
<syshack> fedora是bash
<holymelo1> 哦
<happyaron> caleb-: 为啥呢
<MeaCulpa> 有linux默认不用bash?
<MeaCulpa> 啥发行版？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ubuntu
<maonx> MeaCulpa: 最近amule不能用了，听朋友说我升级了Libupnp的原故 要重新编译了。。
<caleb-> happyaron: dash 有几个 RC bugs 难解
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ubuntu用的啥？
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ubuntu用的啥？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: dash
<holymelo1> amule还是mldonkey哪个好一些
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 很早就dash了。
<syshack> MeaCulpa: 插入模式的上下左右和backspace不好使
<MeaCulpa> dash是啥
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: user default shell 都是 bash
<holymelo1> 我用过amule 速度太慢
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 换的是 /bin/sh
<maonx> syshack: 难道还不一样呀。。
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 拿dash是...
<MeaCulpa> 难道又是自己乱改了个名字而已？
<ofan> 貌似163的源恢复了
<happyaron> caleb-: 我倒是觉得dash更接近sh，比较好。
<MeaCulpa> ice weasle?
<syshack> maonx: 我在centos 就直接可以用 没问题的
<roylez_> happyaron: 你改不就好了，呵呵
<happyaron> caleb-: bash越来越臃肿
<roylez_> happyaron: 无非是获取ip
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯，:)
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu/debian系就喜欢乱改，搞名字游戏
<caleb-> happyaron: dash 号称 POSIX 兼容，但一直没做到 100%
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 我这还是不行
<maonx> syshack: 我的就是错误了。。amule: error while loading shared libraries: libupnp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<syshack> i see ！bash is very good
<roylez_> happyaron: 你不要也可以。我当时是根据ip来选择不同smtp服务器的，现在也用不上了
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 你那可以找到indicator吗？
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> dash是不是bash fork?
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: ash fork
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: o
<MeaCulpa> 还是bash安全，和gnu autoconf啥的没兼容问题
<MeaCulpa> 换个shell万一编译的时候悲剧...
<maonx> roylez_: 话说 你那个Novel rb版本的 是什么作用 ？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 已经发生过无数次鸟…
<maonx> roylez: 只是查看更新呢还是？
<roylez_> maonx: 查小说更新的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 编译的时候还是bash吧
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: ubuntu / debian 为此做过许多努力
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: bash已经渗入到很多gnu 包的make系统了
<syshack> 明白了 ubuntu默认装的是vi 还得装vim才ok 。。。
<roylez_> 放cron里面，更新自动email发给我
<happyaron> syshack: :)
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 但是真正严肃的大开源项目，不会依赖bash来作conf/make
<maonx> roylez_: 只是确认更新是吧？ 没有把更新的小说扒下来吧？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 也只有GNU那些小东西
<roylez_> maonx: 把链接发过来
<RavenChan> maonx: 跟你说了要重新编译amule咯= =
<syshack> 悲剧的休眠  。。。
<roylez_> maonx: 不过现在基本不靠它了，没耐心，直接去快眼看书了
<maonx> RavenChan: 我就在说呀，要重新编译了。。
<maonx> roylez_: 我也是直接快眼了，上次写了一个，现在代码有问题了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: Debian系就是奇怪，火狐啥的还要换个名字，一帮台湾人换了几个FireFox编译开关还煞有介事的重新起个名字......受不了
<maonx> RavenChan: 我还要去打dlp版的源代码包。。
<syshack> 休眠 睡着就起不来  我晕
<pangyu> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 跟湾湾没关系吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那名字是brand，有版权的...
<pangyu> 这个是什么意思？
<RavenChan> syshack: 什么显卡？
 * holymelo1 mldoney怎么配置啊
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: mozilla不让去掉捆绑的库
<MeaCulpa> 我个人推荐mldonkey
<holymelo1> MeaCulpa: 怎么配置
<pangyu> 我准备echo XXX hold | dpkg --set-selections命令阻止一个包升级
<syshack> RavenChan: N的6100
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 所有库都得用mozilla提供的，否则就是违反MPL - -
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那就叫mozilla嘛
<holymelo1> 有什么服务器
<hexchain_> 跟mozilla那边有冲突
 * maonx 上次看了Mldoney 东西 太多。速度也没有很明显就没用了，还是Amule习惯 
<MeaCulpa> xixi
<MeaCulpa> holymelo1: 基本不用配置阿
<RavenChan> syshack: AGP?
<MeaCulpa> 直接第一次运行了，就会有一个配置生成
<maonx> RavenChan: 悲剧。。现在下载包。。600B/s。。。
<syshack> 休眠功能对我太重要了
<RavenChan> syshack: AGP?
<holymelo1> MeaCulpa: 但是no servers
<maonx> syshack: 从没用过。。我的swap空间4G都浪费了。。
<MeaCulpa> holymelo1: ... 找个server.met
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: debian想自己维护libssl等等的更新嘛。
<syshack> RavenChan: AGp
 * ofan 求SAE的邀请码
<MeaCulpa> maonx: ...啥包
<holymelo1> MeaCulpa: 晕
<RavenChan> syshack: 开NvAGP
<syshack> 什么意思？
<maonx> MeaCulpa: amule 。。。 重新编译一下，昨天没法下
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 有什么好维护的，捆绑嘛，维护了更有问题
<RavenChan> syshack: google= =
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 再说本来就没让用户自己编译
<syshack> RavenChan: 装的时候就有问题 用的nomodset
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: MPL不让发行版用动态库
<RavenChan> syshack: 你还是用nouveau驱动的？
<happyaron> roylez_: 发送的邮件都成 (no subject) 了，正文也没有了。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩，挺好阿，没必要用动态库
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 动态调用即可，比如sqlite
<syshack> RavenChan: 驱动用的官方推荐的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: debian 非要动态
<RavenChan> syshack: 那和modset何干？官驱没有modset的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 有不是编译的发行版，还动态...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: Gentoo/FreeBSD都没那么强的诉求呢
<syshack> RavenChan: 开始的时候  不用 nomodset 机器就起不来
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: Debian...反正写着GPL的发行版我看了都不爽
<hexchain_> syshack: 肯定的
<RavenChan> syshack: 算了，反正要休眠你就要开nvagp
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 环球操作系统 :P
<syshack> RavenChan: 我去看看怎么开
<happyaron> 呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> Universal这个词，我都不明白为啥要用
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 不用 linux?
<MeaCulpa> 忒托大
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 用,但不太喜欢Debian
<syshack> RavenChan: 用了nomodset之后 开机画面巨丑
<hexchain_> 开源驱动休眠确实回不来= =…
 * maonx 我的163
<Gann> 请问python中国有IRC频道吗
<MeaCulpa> hexchain_: 恩，我也没搞定这个
<MeaCulpa> 休眠了就永别了
 * maonx 我的163邮箱设置了自动转发，也验证好了，竟然都没反应的。。。。
<yunfan> 无
<MeaCulpa> Gann: 没，有maillist/google group
<syshack> 意味着我要重新装驱动？
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 如何加入？
 * NoIE 请问，TBBT有中文频道吗？
<maonx> 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Gann: google group里搜
 * ofan 求SAE的邀请码～～
<yunfan> 那个无聊
<yunfan> 我有一个 长期不用
<ofan> SAE?
<MeaCulpa> 脚酸~~
<yunfan> 当然
<MeaCulpa> Sino App Engine?
<ofan> 是
<yunfan> hehe
<MeaCulpa> 中国运计算APP引擎
<ofan> 传说支持py了
<NoIE> empathy 能像pidgin一样搜索频道吗？
<yunfan> 我想玩lua的
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃，只能用bash，dash不行。
<yunfan> yo2的人在搞
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不是推销zsh么
<hexchain_> MeaCulpa: 不过现在的nouveau能跑compiz了，性能还行
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 看到几个变态，zsh的提示符都换过行...
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> hexchain_: 从来不compiz
<ofan> 换行怎么了.
<hexchain_> MeaCulpa: 用什么compositor?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 变态阿～
<MeaCulpa> hexchain_: 8用，WM够用
<ofan> 我的都换行了..
 * maonx 话说一直搞不明白 Fetchmail 取下来的信后来放哪了是/var/mail/user那还是MailDir，我看前者大小和信的大小一样
<ofan> 主要有时候路径太长..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...变态
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<NoIE> #TBBT频道竟然是空的！
<ofan> MeaCulpa: - -
<RavenChan> ofan: 表示我提示符里面不显示路径的= =
<maonx> NoIE: 。。。 还打算在IRC讨论TBBT？
<MeaCulpa> 累死了...
<NoIE> maonx: 有这个意思。
<RavenChan> ofan: 路径什么的，显示在标题栏就是了
<ofan> 求邀请码～～～～～
<maonx> NoIE: 估计人不多~~ 现在连Channel都没有
<NoIE> maonx: 空的。。。
<ofan> RavenChan: 还要往上看...  不方便
 * adam8157 发现个好东西 vim插件-renamer
<MeaCulpa> 刚才有个北京猫问我要身份证看
<RavenChan> ofan: 比换行好多了。。。
<ofan> RavenChan: 我选择 我喜欢～～～～
<MeaCulpa> 我如果不带，不知道会怎样
<MeaCulpa> 是不是可以免费搭警车回去拿
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 把你当上方的还是刘晓波的支持者了？
<NoIE> 上访
<syshack> agp怎么开 我搜索无果
<RavenChan> syshack: 直接google  'nvagp' 啊
<wzssyqa> agp啥玩意？
<syshack> RavenChan: 需要换驱动？
<RavenChan> syshack: ?不用
<syshack> RavenChan: 我用的是ubuntu推荐的驱动
<RavenChan> syshack: 不用换
<syshack> RavenChan: 我试试  thx
<RavenChan> syshack: 当然开了nvagp以后，作为可以休眠的代价，你的显示速度会变慢
<Use-Firefox> maonx: 吾用getmail
<Use-Firefox> oneleaf: hi
<Use-Firefox> -h
<syshack> RavenChan: 那还是算了  不折腾了
<maonx> Use-Firefox: ：） 你不是不下载的么？
<syshack> RavenChan: 我还想请教下 那个nomodset之后的启动界面很丑 有解决方法么？
<RavenChan> syshack: 去掉启动界面
<syshack> RavenChan: 直接让他黑白配？
<hexchain_> syshack: 官驱无KMS
<hexchain_> syshack: 干脆把启动选项里的 rhgb 或 splash 都去掉算了
<Warm_HUG> fbi是干啥的？ 看图和pdf啥的东西@_@
<syshack> hexchain_: 也只能如此了
<syshack> hexchain_: 感觉ubuntu启动有些慢
<Use-Firefox> maonx: ...
<syshack> RavenChan:意思是开启agp会影响性能？
<RavenChan> 额，oneleaf 都在？
<RavenChan> syshack: 是'nvagp'
<delectate> RavenChan: really？
 * Use-Firefox Use-Getmail Use-Mutt Use-Msmtp
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd,又假死。
<syshack> RavenChan: 哦。。明天去单位 看看我的t410正常不
<Use-Firefox> 看来该重启下了。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 快开会了？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 是啊。
<happyaron> freeflying: ping
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ping
<wzssyqa> happyaron: pong
<happyaron> freeflying: 主持人哪里去了。 :D
<prince> 打ping-pong去了……
<wzssyqa> oneleaf: 也来了啊，
<xiaofeng> hello
<RavenChan> 汪！
<prince> 。。。
<ringting> 今晚有讲座？？
<xiaofeng> 有没有用ubuntu ADSL上网的时候掉线啊
<happyaron> ringting: 嗯。
<xiaofeng> 就是宽带,直接拨,然后掉线
<prince> 掉了就得重启才能连上……
<syshack> happyaron: 什么讲座
<xiaofeng> 为什么会这样?
<xiaofeng> 经常掉.
<xiaofeng> 为什么会掉啊?
<yunfan> 俄
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf8 charset|IRC课堂：如何参与Ubuntu开发|中文论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |中文维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 请看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片 http://imagebin.ca |勿谈敏感话题 使用机器人请私聊 |频道日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<ringting> 虽然没有用ubuntu了，但是还是在关注
<lazysnake> 开发者会吗
<happyaron> lazysnake: 非
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: http://www.titanic-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/d3e18e9361.jpg
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哈哈，自己主持吧。。。。
<happyaron> lazysnake: 讲如何参与，不是开发者也可以啊。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他把我给卖了。
<Use-Firefox> oneleaf: hi
<lazysnake> 呃。没见到过这么多人在线的。:-D
<Use-Firefox> ...
 * maonx 有没有碰到过用Openfetion发短信的时候，朋友收不到或者朋友回你信息的时候 ，收不到的情况
<wzssyqa> 哇，这么多人
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: http://www.titanic-magazin.de/rss.3949   壁纸，大小可选
<gebjgd> maonx: 没
<long2015> 进来来。
<yunfan> 怎么语速这么快
<happyaron> yunfan: 比#ubuntu慢了。
<maonx> gebjgd: 最近碰到二次了。。。刚好是约时间的时候 — =|
<yunfan> happyaron: 那里人比这可多了
<happyaron> yunfan: 说话的人不多啊。
<Gann> 查询那些人在线用什么命令？
<ringting> 以前来过这里，但是请教了好多问题，都没有解决，所以就很少来了
<pponline168> 我刚进来，还在看你们在聊什么呢
<syshack> Gann: 用 /help 可以查看命令的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这么给力
<happyaron> ringting: 解决不了的问题，要到论坛发帖试试。
<jimmyxu> 感觉irc不太适合解决复杂问题
<happyaron> freeflying: 呃，咋还不出现。
<lazysnake> Gann: /who
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那娃中文名叫啥?
<happyaron> jimmyxu: +1
<freeflying> happyaron, hi
<happyaron> freeflying: hi
<pponline168> 本来即时聊天软件都不适合用来解决复杂问题
<freeflying> 好，我们现在开始
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 这是三次握手么233...
<freeflying> 如何参与到社区来
<ringting> 有的问题倒不是很复杂，只是可能被忽略了而已
<syshack> irc 是比较乱 就像qq群
<lazysnake> :-D
 * syshack 问题容易被打断
<ringting> 8：00了
<freeflying> 首先Ubuntu是个社区，那么社区的事情就应该是社区成员自己来做
<freeflying> 包括做什么，如何做这些都是社区成员
<Genieliu> 问下大家google音乐能听么？
<jackyear> Genieliu: 可以的
<yunfan> freeflying: 总部不给与支持协调什么的？
<freeflying> ubuntu的每个版本的开发周期是6个月，每年发布两次
<Genieliu> jackyear, 唉，我的听不了
<happyaron> yunfan: 等下再提问
<freeflying> yunfan, 社区有基本的行为准则
<yunfan> ok
<roylez_> 在干啥呢？...
<wzssyqa> 开讲座
<freeflying> 每年两次的版本发布分别在4月和10月的月末
<freeflying> 每次发布后的1个月内，社区会组织开发者的峰会
<freeflying> 简称UDS
<freeflying> UDS的参与人员大多是社区的，其中 Canonical 公司会资助一部分人去参加
<freeflying> 每个版本需要有那些特性什么的都是在这次的会议上决定的
<freeflying> 而会议上需要讨论的内容都是在会议之前有相关的人去注册
<freeflying> http://uds.ubuntu.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: UDS | Developer Summit
<freeflying> 大家有兴趣的可以打开这个页面，然后点击schedule
<freeflying> 你会看到5天会议的日程
<freeflying> 每天都会有很多的话题
<freeflying> 在5天里决定这个版本80%以上的特性
<freeflying> 然后回来后大家就各自开始工作
<freeflying> 其中经过alpha/beta/rc到发布，共历时6个月
<freeflying> happyaron, Q&A 一会吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 好了。
<wzssyqa> 开始提问
<happyaron> 有要提问的朋友可以开始提问了。
<freeflying> yunfan,  Ubuntu这个社区有基本的行为准则和章程，大家都去按这个工作
<freeflying> yunfan, 以后的内容里会包括
<yunfan> freeflying: 我了解 要参与游戏就得照他的规则来 这个我理解的
<ofan> Q:成为社区成员是什么标准？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 愿意，over
<shellex> 啊？表白？
<freeflying> ofan, ^
<happyaron> shellex: 在开讲座。
<shellex> happyaron, 啊我是来听讲座的
<wyh> freeflying: 那canonical公司的支持体现在哪些方面？
<ofan> Q:刚说的开发者都是ubuntu下软件项目的开发者么？
<freeflying> ofan, 其实社区是大家，参与社区包括很多形式，比如推广，文档翻译，撰写文档，提交补丁，维护软件包
<happyaron> ofan: 大部分是，但不全是。
<happyaron> ofan: 也会邀请Debian等其他发行版/社区的人参加。
<freeflying> wyh, Canonical会资助 Ubuntu社区，比如花钱雇人为这个社区工作，提供社区必要的经费和基础设施，活动的资助
<ofan> happyaron: 就是说 基本是邀请制？
<maonx> 今天是IRC课堂？
<felixonmars> 我来听讲了
<freeflying> ofan, 完全开放的，每个人都可以去参加
<happyaron> maonx: 正确。
<maonx> happyaron: ：）
<ofan> freeflying: 地点固定么？有没有网络会议？
<happyaron> ofan: 每个人都可以参加，但是特殊的组织或者个人可能会收到邀请。
<freeflying> ofan, 如果你需要资助差旅费的话就需要申请
<ofan> 哦
<freeflying> ofan, 每年一次在美国，一次在欧洲，明年的在布达佩斯
<freeflying> ofan, 可以远程参加
<jackyear> 推广这块呢?
<freeflying> jackyear, 指什么？
<Houge> 大家在开会？
<ofan> happyaron: ubuntu的项目托管都在launchpad上么？
<jimmyxu> Houge: 对
<alvin_rxg> Budapest?
<happyaron> ofan: 大部分都是。
<freeflying> ofan, 对
<ofan> 那得学下bzr额～
<freeflying> happyaron, ubuntu是完全使用launchpad的
<Houge> 能透露下今天的议题吗？不好意思，来晚了。
<jackyear> 我认为我的时间精力不够来完成项目的维护这些，但是我可以试试推广他，那么我需要作些什么
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<happyaron> Houge: /topic
<wyh> freeflying: canonical不是说能保证按时发行么，我以为公司有专门的人主导开发呢
<freeflying> jackyear, 只需要告诉你周围的人就好，帮助他们使用，这些都是
<happyaron> jackyear: 不一定要从头到尾维护，也可以是有空报一个bug
<freeflying> wyh, Canonical的员工也是按照这个社区的规则章程来的
<happyaron> 提交bug是参与开发的伊始。
<happyaron> jackyear: 帮助周围的人使用自由软件就是一种推广
<edison0354> +1
<happyaron> 大家有疑问尽管提，难得 freeflying 在。:)
<lazysnake> 我只是有空上论坛试图回答问题:-D
<wzssyqa> jackyear: 把自己的心得，写出来也不错
<happyaron> lazysnake: 也不错，呵呵。
<jackyear> freeflying: 我用ubuntu时间不是很长，很多东西都还是小学生级别的，而且我的时间 精力 大部分都被公司剥削了，但是我也很想为社区出力所有选择推广来的
<nihui> 如何参与 kubuntu 开发?
<Houge> 嗯，我主要旁听下。
<wzssyqa> jackyear: 越直白越好
<delectate> 呃，原来pidgin还有irc的log……
<delectate> 怪不得原来越大……
<freeflying> jackyear, 这个不适问题，有空就做做就好
<freeflying> jackyear, 社区的工作都是大家义务在做
<edison0354> delectate: 可以关LOG的
<edison0354> pocoyo: 悲剧男出现了
<nihui> 维护/提交bug/推广
<yunfan> freeflying: 要做个软件 如何让他进入仓库？
<jackyear> freeflying: 哦
<delectate> edison0354: how?
<pocoyo> edison0354: 开会了？
<delectate> pocoyo: hi
<happyaron> pocoyo: /topic
<pocoyo> delectate: hi.
<syshack> 其实个人觉得 文档没必要翻译。
<freetstar> 插入
<delectate> pocoyo: 搞定了吗？
<edison0354> delectate: 选项>启用聊天记录
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 自己打包还是找人打包？
<freeflying> yunfan, 1 自己打包，然后找人检查，没问题就可以上传
<delectate> edison0354: thx
<edison0354> pocoyo: 是的
<hangxing> 大家好
<pocoyo> hangxing: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我来旁听的
<happyaron> pocoyo: :)
<freeflying> yunfan, 2 找一些 维护软件包的，比如 happyaron wzssyqa 他们
<pocoyo> delectate: 没有。就这样吧。不挂载 再观察。再坏的话 我就换盘子
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 别人打吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 对了，官方源里面的FCITX怎么不更新呢？
<jimmyxu> OT: happyaron 是 DD？
<Houge> edison0354: 已经到PPA了
<freeflying> yunfan, 你自己的项目欢迎放到 launchpad上 :)
<delectate> pocoyo: 祝你好运
<yunfan> 审核有什么标准呢 哪些软件不适合进仓库什么的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那就尽量吧你的软件写的标准
<happyaron> edison0354: 维护fcitx的人还在观望fcitx4是否足够稳定，正在计划更新
<edison0354> Houge: 是的，但是官方源里的就是个悲剧……
<Houge> edison0354: 前两天进行了RC的更新
<lubcat> pocoyo: 算是告一段落了么
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那样打包党会省事很多
<freeflying> yunfan, 最重要的是版权和安全问题
<jimmyxu> edison0354: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wengxt/fcitx-nightly/ubuntu maverick main
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 一年以后可能是吧，现在啥也不是。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /wengxt/fcitx-nightly/ubuntu
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 我知道PPA
<freeflying> yunfan, 如果没有这两个应该都可以
<Houge> edison0354: 官方的好像不会更新了，待会儿我问问@csslayer
<yunfan> freeflying: 许可证问题呢
<pocoyo> lubcat: 告了 不管他了 盘在人在 盘忘人亡
<edison0354> Houge: 其实我用的是SVN的……
<edison0354> Houge: 哦
<happyaron> yunfan: 其他的技术细节，软件包维护者会和你沟通
<happyaron> yunfan: 许可证要满足DFSG Debian free software guidelines
<freeflying> yunfan, 符合 gpl lgpl bsd apl等这些的都没问题
<csslayer> 前来围观.
<yunfan> 用非主流许可证可以么
<happyaron> yunfan: 一般上面那些就行。打包的时候会仔细检查每一个文件。
<yunfan> 比如 WTFPL
<happyaron> yunfan: 可以，但是要符合DFSG
<yunfan> 俄 这样
<happyaron> yunfan: 说说它大致的意思。
<jimmyxu> Do What The F*** You Want To Public License
<yunfan> happyaron: 就是随便你搞 还有我同事自己的许可证是无论谁用 都得给他发个邮件
<caleb-> yunfan 不是云帆老大？
<yunfan> 这种的
<yunfan> caleb-: 俄 不是
<happyaron> freeflying: yunfan 这个是agpl?
<jimmyxu> 感觉WTFPL这种的和公有领域没啥差别了
<caleb-> ...
<edison0354> 跑题了
<jyf1987> 还有那个什么 monkey写代码的问题
<happyaron> caleb-: 前辈有何指点
<jimmyxu> happyaron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL DFSG compatible: Yes
<freeflying> jimmyxu, public domain的不用去问的
<happyaron> jimmyxu: good
<prince> 跑题好厉害……
<caleb-> happyaron: 没，以为 yunfan 是云帆大神
<happyaron> caleb-: :)
<happyaron> 继续提问哈哈
<jyf1987> caleb-: 重名而已 俄 我可是真名 他是艺名
<freeflying> 刚刚有朋友问如何成为社区成员
<Houge> 远离主题了
<gebjgd> http://imagebin.org/123187
<freeflying> Ubuntu有认定的成员，成为成员后： 1 有 @ubuntu.com的邮箱， 2 blog可以出现在planet.ubuntu.com上等
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> freeflying: 这个成员的申请标准是什么？
<freeflying> 要成为Ubuntu认定的成员，必须要通过一个委员会的投票
<wyh>  freeflying：那么在ubuntu上贡献和debian上贡献有什么不同呢，干脆给debian贡献不得了吗
<freeflying> ofan,  最关键的是你的贡献要是显著的，并且能被投票人很容易甄别的
<Houge> 刚刚邀请了fctix开发者csslayer和sunpinyin的开发者yongsun，可能一会儿会到IRC，大家注意一下
<happyaron> wyh: 好问题，直接贡献给Debian是完全可以的。
<caleb-> Houge: 他们也在 irc 上？
<csslayer> Houge: 你out了……
<freeflying> wyh, 我们鼓励给 debian贡献的
<Houge> csslayer: 好吧，呵呵，刚才有朋友问老源上的fcitx没有更新，是不是不更新了？
<ofan> 学学py准备给ibus贡献patch去，bug太多了～～
<ringting> 刚好大家都在 想请较一个可能比较老的问题
<happyaron> ringting: 直接问就好
<jyf1987> XwinX:
<Houge> caleb-: 在了
<csslayer> Houge: 官方源？还是指10.04以前的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 做啥？
<freeflying> ofan, 赞，如果你有问题时可以直接找 黄鹏请教
<jyf1987> XwinX: 无
<wzssyqa> 关于 ubuntu member 的情况，可以去看看叶子兄当时申请的时候的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=282590
<ofan> freeflying: 好的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<freeflying> 要成为 ubuntu 的成员，首先你要在 launchpad.net 上注册
<Houge> csslayer: edison0354：问下edison0354
<freeflying> 这里也是你以后所有和 Ubuntu相关的社区工作都相关的
<Houge> csslayer: 我转述了一下，因为我比较推崇PPA的FCITX
<freeflying> 如果有兴趣参与开发和社区的朋友可以前去注册一下
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ofan> 注册什么？
<freeflying> 当你在 Launchpad 上注册完成后，还有个重要的工作就是签署 CoC http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<jimmyxu> ofan: launchpad.net
<^k^> ⇪ title: Code of Conduct | Ubuntu
<lubcat> .......
<ofan> launchpad已经注册了
<freeflying> ofan, 注册拥有 launchpad账号，这样你能报告bug, 发补丁，host你的项目等等
<XwinX> jyf1987: 无事你叫唤什么
<csslayer> Houge: 他走了= =b。
<happyaron> ofan: 签署Code of conduct，用GPG
<jyf1987> XwinX: 让你开发几个软件给他们
<XwinX> jyf1987: 啥软件？
<freeflying> GPG 的使用参见 http://www.infodrom.org/Debian/doc/gnupg.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GnuPG Mini HOWTO
<Houge> csslayer: 88
<ofan> happyaron: good... wiki里有这一套的流程么？
<freeflying> CoC 的签署比啊是你以后要遵守社区的行为准则
<wzssyqa> ofan: lp上的帮助也很详细的
<happyaron> ofan: 基本的工作就这两项，其他的bug报告、翻译都有各自的流程介绍。
<Houge> 嗯，一会儿FCCT杂志社长将就位，大家可以关注下Maxyang2008
<freeflying> 关于如何成为社区认证的成员 请看 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<freeflying> Houge, thanks
<ofan> happyaron: OK~
<syshack> 这里是不是devoloper比较多
<happyaron> syshack: 在自由软件社区，每个用户都是开发者 :)
<freeflying> 对于以上，大家有什么问题没
<freeflying> 大陆现在有的官方成员有 oneleaf happyaron wzssyqa Destine
<syshack> happyaron:  我只能是一个end user 呵呵
<wzssyqa> lidaobing freeflying
<Houge> 感觉太少了
<happyaron> syshack: 遇到问题提交错误报告，也是参与开发
<syshack> 开发 一头雾水
<ofan> 是很少阿..  争取入一个
<freeflying> Houge, 所以我们想介绍给大家，希望大家都能来贡献
<wyh> 我似乎觉得给ubuntu贡献有点符合某公司利益，而不是彻底面对所有人呢
<freeflying> ofan, 每周花3-4个小时足矣
<lubcat> 能力不足。暂时不敢进
 * ewwwe #ubuntu-cn 大叫好
<Houge> @freeflying: 哦，我也帮大家推广一下
<ringting> 我装UBUNTU10.04在我的笔记本上，开机后进系统  啥都不做，硬盘温度上升很快，一般60多度；在论坛上看了很多的贴，也照做了 问题没有解决；也到IRC问了，他们说这个根本不是问题，对硬件不会照成伤害，可以忽略。可是我的硬盘就在电脑的掌托下面，手放到键盘上，感觉是非常强烈的，所以对我来说，我不能忽略这个问题，ç
<jyf1987> wyh: 把代码放出来 应该能对大家都有好处
<prince> 对社区贡献是和Canonical没多大关系的吧？
<Houge> - -'
<JuncoJet> ringting: 这个什么东西啊
<JuncoJet> 一串乱码
<wzssyqa> lubcat: 看哪不顺眼就报就行了
<freeflying> prince, ubuntu这个社区是完全属于社区的
<ofan> freeflying: 3-4个小时是什么意思？这个认证的成员有必须要做工作么？
<lubcat> wzssyqa: 结果人家瞧我不顺。把我给报了
<wyh> ubuntu的代码和bug补丁会反馈给上游吗？
<Houge> 用户的提交bugs是好习惯，我经常提交关于fcitx的bugs。
<wzssyqa> lubcat: 谁？殴他去
<freeflying> ringting, 这个你最好能报bug
<freeflying> wyh, 当然
<Houge> wyh: 会的
<happyaron> ofan: 没有
<freeflying> ofan, 提交补丁，推广，翻译等
<ofan> happyaron: oh~ 这样
<lubcat> wzssyqa: 关键是没信心做好。就太对不起社区了
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 对应的做了哪些？
<Use-Firefox> Houge: 应该提交给fcitx的开发者
<prince> freeflying:我了解，是看到刚才有人说对Ubuntu贡献可能会满足某些公司的利益而回答的话～
<wzssyqa> lubcat: 怕啥呢？
<nihui> 如何参与Ubuntu开发
<happyaron> ofan: 但是每过一段时间，要重新认证一下，人家要问问你做了点啥。
<nihui> happyaron: 英文不好的用户怎么办呢...
<lubcat> wzssyqa: 呵呵。这话说的。气力十足啊
<happyaron> nihui: 可以找人帮忙协助
<ofan> happyaron: 哈 这不还是要受监督
<freeflying> nihui, 这就是为啥我们一直需要有人做翻译
<wyh> freeflying: 似乎以前有指责说ubuntu做的bug补丁很少呢
<lubcat> 不监督。能有多大效果
<freeflying> nihui, 不但是界面，还有相关文档的翻译
<Houge> nihui: 人人都能参与开发，用户的提交bugs都是在帮助开发
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: IRC 课堂活动：如何参与 Ubuntu 开发 // 开始了？
<happyaron> wyh: 实际上补丁不少，但是开发的程序还比不上RH等。
<nihui> freeflying: 英文不好可以看中文..，然后找翻译bug
<syshack> 关于提交bug 我对国内某些开发者很无语
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 开始半天了。
<freeflying> wyh, 这个当初是指责 Canonical 公司的
<ofan> syshack: 啥？
<freeflying> nihui, 这个也只能这样
<Warm_HUG> 很多人报bug有困难。个人认为有两点，一是不知道途径，二是英语交bug门槛有点高
<jimmyxu> syshack: 对部分国内用户更无语=__=
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 额。muto, 一叶？
<happyaron> syshack: 不要管国内开发者，自由软件社区无国界
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 同感
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: freeflying 是motu
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 知道了。
<freeflying> Warm_HUG, 如果我们社区的成员人越来越多的话，就会有更多人能把中文bug翻译成英文的了
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 其实可以多找一些人确认bug存在，把详细的信息提供出来，然后找人翻译。
<lubcat> 中文小组官方人员只有这几位么？
<ofan> 程序给出的调试信息也基本没什么规范..用户提交bug要从各种log里搜集信息
<freeflying> lubcat, 所以我们需要更多人参与进来，一起把自己的东西做好，尤其是中文版
<Warm_HUG> 目前的救国曲线还是迂回前进的
<happyaron> ofan: 其实很简单，在程序菜单里点提交错误报告就行。
<lubcat> 啊。至少是在前进着
<happyaron> ofan: 程序会自动收集backtrace
<ofan> happyaron: 非gui程序也可以么？
<ringting> 不好意，刚掉线了
<Houge> @happyaron: 我今天才知道像这样提交bugs，我之前都是跑到Lauchpad上去提交，我又凹凸了。
<freeflying> happyaron, 今天要不要先讲到这，后面 Q&A?
<happyaron> ofan: 那用 ubuntu-bug <packagename> 找个命令。
<jimmyxu> Q: 那个"中国定制版"和Ubuntu社群有什么关系？还是本地搞的一个
<wzssyqa> ofan: 非gui程序崩溃的时候，bug报告程序会自动蹦出来
<happyaron> freeflying: 可以。
<syshack> 谢谢你们为开源做的贡献。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 是中国社区决定做成什么样，并且组织开发，Canonical提供一定支持。
<ofan> wzssyqa: 恩？ 有过么.. 是不是只有官方维护的包才有这功能
<ringting> 在论坛找了好多相关的帖子，解决方法基本一致
<ofan> happyaron: 不错～ 记下了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 最后的镜像文件放在ubuntu.com服务器上。
<Use-Firefox> 额。吾把建议翻出来讲讲。
<caleb-> Houge: 上 launchpad 报也可以的
<wzssyqa> ofan: 哦，对了，稳定版没开这个功能，可以手动开开的
<caleb-> Houge: 当然能直接回报上游也好
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 同时体现在meta package，类似kubuntu/ubuntu的关系。
<ofan> wzssyqa: How to?
<syshack> 作为一个普通的end user 能做的只是让更多的人去接受开源的产品
<Houge> caleb-: 关键是比较连接慢呐
<long2015> 请说一下Qt 和 gtk，我现在很纠结选哪个（稍偏向于Qt），可是我又喜欢GNOME桌面。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 哦…会有单独的codename吗？
<happyaron> syshack: 也很好，还可以把自己的心得写出来。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不会。
<ofan> syshack: 反馈体验也算是贡献把
<Houge> 各位聊先，我再叫点人来
<Use-Firefox> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=295393
<happyaron> Houge: :)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - aptitude之类的，能不能给个像践兔的profile之类的东西？
<caleb-> long2015: ubuntu 要强推 qt 鸟
<syshack> 这里晚上比白天热闹。
<ofan> long2015: ubuntu准备大力支持qt了
<wzssyqa> ofan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<ringting> 好像是为了硬盘寿命做的  让硬盘一直转，不回位？？？？
<freeflying> long2015, 这个要看你自己的选择了
<freeflying> long2015, 我的建议是你两者都可以了解了解
<jyf1987> 不是吧 qt?
<long2015> 强推Qt？
<drdarkraven> why?
<long2015> 详细点。
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 不回位那不是更烫？
<happyaron> 支持QT，但不是支持kdelibs
<wzssyqa> long2015: 这个看口味
<freeflying> long2015, 也没有要强推，只是 qt真的很适合开发，尤其适合初学者
<jyf1987> 俄 boycot
<ringting> 因为我也是初学，所以有些问题我也没有深究
<freeflying> long2015, 包括4.7里引入的qml更有意思
<ofan> qt确实很不错，对开发者和用户都比较友好
<Warm_HUG> gtk要没落了么?
<long2015> qt在gnome下性能和gtk比怎样
<freeflying> Warm_HUG, 应该没那么快
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 那你说说具体做了哪些
<freeflying> long2015, 这个不适问题
<caleb-> Warm_HUG: meego 核心还是 gtk 的
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 没有。
<Use-Firefox> freeflying: 这个建议，能搞搞不？
<Use-Firefox> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=295393
<prince> Q:Ubuntu Netbook搭载的Unity是基于什么的？
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 或许还真是 bug，毕竟使用 ubuntu 的很多人都如此
<happyaron> prince: clutter
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 这个到debian提交个bug
<freeflying> prince, unity是个 shell
<ringting> 现在还记得 把有个60的数据改为10  其他的忘得差不多了
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 只是个建议而已。
<Houge> 我把FCCT的人基本都召唤来了
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 不改也没关系。
<happyaron> Houge: :)
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 具体做了什么都忘了……
<Use-Firefox> (继续arch&)
<Houge> 我有些事去弄，大家先讨论。88...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<freeflying> Use-Firefox, DVD里会包含 一些dev包的
<happyaron> 有问题的继续提 :)
<edison0354> 刚刚被人拔网线了……我自己去看LOG……
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<long2015> linux控制台怎么显示中文？听说有个zhcon。
<happyaron> long2015: framebuffer
<prince> 那Gnome Shell也是基于Gnome的shell吧？
<happyaron> prince: 也是clutter
<Use-Firefox> freeflying: 不是dvd，是装某个包，自动装开发包。貌似这个工程很费事，费时，要把apt和所有的包，都改了
 * maonx 感觉Zhcon不怎么样 ，没用过Framebuffer
<XwinX> long2015: fbterm
<ringting> 因为没有深入的去研究，急着照人家的方法解决问题了，所以细节就没有那么多映像了
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 这个是个很大的问题吗？
<Use-Firefox> wzssyqa: 自动装dev包阿。
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 绝大部分人，并不想装dev包的
<freeflying> Use-Firefox, 没太明白你的需求
<Use-Firefox> wzssyqa: 可以按照需求安装阿。
<Use-Firefox> 不然，每个人都搞个速配指南，额。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: apt增加个选项，apt-get install liba0的时候直接把liba-dev装上。
<freeflying> Use-Firefox, 比如我要修改某个包，直接 apt-get build-dep blan-blah
<Warm_HUG> long2015: 开framebuffer 然后用fbterm，用起来还可以
<freeflying> Use-Firefox, 这样，包就都安装好了
<happyaron> Michael_Kang: hi
<freeflying> happyaron, 如果要是这种需求的话可以给 apt发bug
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<freeflying> Michael_Kang, hi
<Use-Firefox> freeflying: 跟上次aron说的一样。不是build-dep.比如，装gtk的时候，(根据选择)默认把gtk的开发包装上，或者自动装上gtk-perl。
<Use-Firefox> 之类的。
<alvin_rxg> ringting: `hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda`
<drdarkraven> happyaron: 把包分开来就是个错误= =
<caleb-> happyaron: 这个写个 apt wrapper 应该就行
<happyaron> drdarkraven: 为啥这么说呢。
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯。
<freeflying> Use-Firefox, 这些包对大多数普通用户有用吗？
<prince> Gnome社区与Unity之争到底是怎么回事儿？也就是说这两个东西都是一个界面而已是吧？而Canonical又说Unity还是搭建在Gnome之上的
<drdarkraven> happyaron: dev包都不大，省这么点做什么
<freeflying> prince, unity只是 gnome-shell的又一个选择
<Use-Firefox> freeflying: 还是有开发者的。还是有要编译的人的。
<long2015> 噢，fbterm，上次弄没弄好。有输入法？
<XwinX> 有
<prince> 嗯嗯 谢谢
<wzssyqa> Use-Firefox: 感觉对于开发者，这并不是一个问题
<happyaron> drdarkraven: 其实dev都装上体积也挺客观的，比如CD镜像对体积要求就比较严格
<nihui> 控制台用中文可以  cce
<freeflying> drdarkraven, 在arm这些设备上 nand flash里就不小了
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 内存多大？
<wzssyqa> 静态库也还是挺大的
<happyaron> prince: unity和gnome-shell是对用户体验的两种探索。
<freeflying> drdarkraven, 不适所有设备都在用硬盘的 :)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 把ooO去掉以后能省不少 俄
<edison0354> jyf1987: 晕……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是很多人要用OOo啊。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你大小写分错了……
<ringting> 1G
<jyf1987> happyaron: 换个别的
<freeflying> jyf1987, OOo 会去掉的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 管他呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 换成什么？
<hkuieagle> wzssyqa, 静态库一般比动态库大
<drdarkraven> freeflying: ub里面arm的源和x86的源显然是分开的咯
<freeflying> happyaron, libreoffice
<happyaron> freeflying: LO? 那是一回事啊。。。
<prince> OOo要被换掉了吧？
<edison0354> freeflying: 是不是要libreoffice？
<ringting> 内存1G 硬盘250G  CPU T6670的
<jyf1987> libre还不是差不多
<hkuieagle> wzssyqa, 说反了……
<happyaron> drdarkraven: 是相同的source编译出来的
<ofan> ubuntu应该搞个build system 省着编译啥都要去下载dev包
<zuoshouG> 有人推荐个笔记软件吗，keepnote拖曳中文是乱码
<freeflying> drdarkraven, 对我们来说，是通过一套源码编译成不同的平台，所以是一样的
<happyaron> ofan: sudo aptitude build-dep packagename
<freeflying> zuoshouG, gnote
<jyf1987> 还有 thunderbird 那个 现在还用客户端收邮件的都是 XwinX这种老顽固  他也不用这个 有他自己的mutt 其他用webmail的多
<drdarkraven> happyaron: freeflying 但是分不分包就不一样了= =
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: 关键是有些包不在源里面。比如dog
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<nihui> ms office onenote
 * caleb- 用客户端收邮件的飘过
<edison0354> jyf1987: +1
<ofan> happyaron: 这个知道，但有时候觉得装一堆dev包有点多余
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<XwinX> jyf1987: 好好的提我做啥
 * drdarkraven arch的包向来包括dev的
<jyf1987> XwinX: 难道不是么 你会用 thunderbird去收邮件么
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: dog以前在源里，后来被删除了。
<Use-Firefox> drdarkraven: 就是。
<Michael_Kang> 话说，这里是不是在开会？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你是大反派 拿来举例而已
<prince> 想问一下在国内有没有因为对内核有贡献而进入linux某个社区的？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我为啥一定要用thunderbird?
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: cp-编译.bash dog
<caleb-> drdarkraven: arch KDE 都拆了
<happyaron> drdarkraven: arch和debian/ubuntu的理念就不一样啊
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: :)
<ofan> prince: 有
<happyaron> prince: 有的。
<zuoshouG> freeflying,  哦，我试试，我的比较多，笔记，
<ofan> prince: freebsd都有
<drdarkraven> caleb-: 我是说dev包是否分开。。。
<freeflying> prince, 当然有
<Use-Firefox> 顺便推销下compile-program
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: ...
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 开机之后，硬盘灯闪烁的频繁吗？如果比较频繁的话，那可能得考虑是某些软件的原因了，它们经常读写硬盘也会导致硬盘温度升高的
<Use-Firefox> (尤其是给fcitx的小白)
<prince> Ubuntu社区的呢？
<happyaron> prince: 现在就有很多。
<Use-Firefox> 貌似偏题了。sry
<long2015> 话说装Ooo的impress就捆绑上画图程序
<happyaron> Michael_Kang: 在开讲座
<prince> 哦～
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你也讨厌那个 thunderbird是阿
<XwinX> jyf1987: outlook 不错
<prince> 感觉OOo新版不如原来好了，期待libreO
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我是喜欢GMAIL而已
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你是说evolution吗　
<edison0354> jyf1987: 而且新装系统要费劲去删thunderbird
<jyf1987> happyaron: 是阿
<happyaron> prince: lo 3.3是ooo的小改
<happyaron> jyf1987: thunderbird咋样
<ringting> 那时都是到到网上搜索相关的网页 基本上解决方法都一样的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我也是 总之是要去掉那玩意
<gundam0523> evolution每次分好类了，maillist还是一个回复一封邮件。。。
<long2015> 我就用thunderbird收gmail
<hkuieagle> ofan, 你不编译安装就不要装dev
<jyf1987> happyaron: 没必要默认带
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯。
<hexchain1> happyaron: Help -> About 里忘了改了
<happyaron> hexchain1: 呃，报bug
<ofan> hkuieagle: 就是编译安装
<drdarkraven> happyaron: 话说apt有没有group的概念？
<wzssyqa> drdarkraven: 有
<ofan> drdarkraven: 有那啥包
<long2015> 今天主题是什么？
<ringting> 不怎么闪啊！
<edison0354> jyf1987: 失误……默认的是evolution……
<happyaron> drdarkraven: tasksel或者aptitude就可以了。
<hexchain1> happyaron: 太急着 fork 了忘了这里还有个 Oracle……
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 解决方法也得是针对你的情况的，不能千篇一律的来
<happyaron> long2015: /topic
<hkuieagle> ofan, 那当然得装
<jyf1987> edison0354: 反正就那东西 默认没意义 理由我说过了
<happyaron> hexchain1: 报bug，还在测试，ooo项目巨大啊。
<drdarkraven> happyaron: 不是原生的？
<happyaron> drdarkraven: 是原生的。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 同意
<ringting> 如果说我在运行一些软件  那他发热这是正常的   可是啥都不做 他也照样热得很  这就有点想不通
<happyaron> drdarkraven: tasksel和apt一起出现的，aptitude是apt的另一种用法。
<edison0354> happyaron: OOo不是都快悲剧掉了嘛
<lazysnake> ringting: 试试不安装gui?
<edison0354> ringting: 看进程啊
<alvin_rxg> ringting: ubuntu 有些 daemo 在运行呢
<happyaron> edison0354: 没有，社区还在。
<long2015> 抱歉，不会用命令，怎么调出help，我用的网页的
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 后台运行的就很多很多了
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正也快了，社区的都集体跳槽libre了
<happyaron> edison0354: :) 至少翻译社区还没有。
<edison0354> happyaron: 翻译也是你们管的？
<hangxing>  反正也快了，社区的都集体跳槽libre了  什么意思啊
<ringting> 也就是说你们到目前还没有遇到这情况？？
<happyaron> edison0354: LO会是我们管的，OOo是Sun(Orcale)管的。
<edison0354> happyaron: 上校内才想起来刚刚讲课忘了拉openfetion的levin过来了……
<MaskRay> 'log
<conanlcuican> ooo要悲剧了洒
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> 大家对今天的内容还有疑问吗？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你们有编译服务器么
<lazysnake> hangxing: 很多开发者从ooo加入到lib...
<happyaron> 关于ubuntu社区、参与开发
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有。
<conanlcuican> 'log
<jyf1987> 不错
<edison0354> hangxing: OOo很多开发人员集体跳槽libre，因为oracl要求他们二选一
<happyaron> jyf1987: launchpad.net/builders
<edison0354> happyaron: 编译服务器……相当爽啊……
<ofan> happyaron: 开个开发的irc频道如何？
<pocoyo> pdnsd 跟dnsmasq 哪个好用些？
<happyaron> launchpad注册用户都能通过PPA来使用。
<ringting> 就是因为这个原因，所以我暂时没有用ubuntu了
<caleb-> edison0354: 用 ppa 编就好啦
<happyaron> ofan: 好像还用不上。
<happyaron> ofan: 如果社区发展好可以开
<hangxing> oracle ...果然邪恶
<Gann> 对了，libreoffice怎么没有deb包？
<jyf1987> ppa速度慢阿 我说网速
<wzssyqa> Gann: 有了
<edison0354> caleb-: 都能免费使用编译服务器？
<ringting> 一直在等待看看有没有什么解决办法
<Gann> wzssyqa: 在哪里
<happyaron> jyf1987: 敬请期待 :)
<Gann> wzssyqa: 哪里有
<hexchain1> "Oracle is the evil we got to know"
<wzssyqa> Gann: 还在 debian的 expermental里呢
<Gann> 网址在哪里？
<caleb-> edison0354: 都免费
<Gann> 怎么添加源
<wzlxx> 有歌词的话哪个mp3播放器可以现在同步歌词
<wzssyqa> Gann: packages.debian.org
<long2015> libreoffice是什么时候开始的？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 难道你要搞国内的镜像？
<happyaron> edison0354: 都能。
<wzssyqa> gann
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<wzssyqa> Gann: unstable上边还有一个exp
<edison0354> happyaron: 你真要搞镜像？
<ofan> happyaron: 开一个其实还是有好处的，国内对linux开发的了解都不多，而且相对来说中文开发讨论的地方也很少
<Gann> wzssyqa: exp什么意思
<wzssyqa> gan
<happyaron> edison0354: 八字还没撇，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> ringting: 推荐用 linuxmint，一个基于 ubuntu 的系统。别的推荐 fedora 和 openSuSe
<wzssyqa> Gann: 我拼写烂，expermental 简写了
<edison0354> happyaron: 游说163和sohu去的mirror吧
<wzssyqa> Gann: debian不是有old-stable stable testing unstable 么
<happyaron> edison0354: 耐心等，哈哈，会有惊喜。
<wzssyqa> edison0354: :)
<Gann> wzssyqa: 是阿，没有exteral
<ofan> 163就不错.. 稳定搞下去就很好
<edison0354> 话说北航这么大的学校没个源啊！
<Gann> wzssyqa: 找到了
<ringting> 现在用的是fedora 13 没有硬盘热的问题
<edison0354> 人家北交大都有源
<happyaron> edison0354: 你们有个同学在搞
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 可以用ipv6的
<Destine> happyaron, back~
<edison0354> happyaron: 谁？
<Gann> wzssyqa: 要下载很多包哦
<happyaron> Destine: welcome~
<edison0354> ……
<wzssyqa> Gann: 嗯，你可以加源啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，忘了。
<Gann> wzssyqa: 怎么加？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我们学校有IPV6的开源镜像？
<happyaron> edison0354: 有人在做debian镜像
<wzssyqa> Gann: 跟普通的debian源一样的
<Destine> happyaron, 我爷爷给我炒了一升泡豇豆炒肉～
<ringting> 但是fedora对我这种菜鸟而且用过ubuntu的来说还是有些难度
<happyaron> Destine: 不错不错。
<Gann> wzssyqa: 你告诉我要用哪个源
<edison0354> happyaron: 无视……
<Destine> happyaron, 今晚一个人干掉了一份红油兔丁。
<Gann> wzssyqa: 普通源的格式我也不知道了
<edison0354> Destine: 你回家了？
<wzssyqa> Gann: 就是unstable 这种字眼换成experment
<happyaron> Destine: 馋死了。。。
<long2015> 对，ipv6真好，看视频还不算流量。
<lazysnake> ringting: 包的管理不大一样。那个是rh的那种的。
<Destine> happyaron, 还有一份麻辣棒棒鸡明天中午和宿舍同学分～
<wzssyqa> Gann: 。。。
<happyaron> Destine: ...
<Gann> wzssyqa: CN99的源，你给个格式我看看
<happyaron> Destine: 虐了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说一个完整的UB源体积多大？
<Destine> happyaron, 后天姑姑带着出去吃川菜或者火锅～
<happyaron> edison0354: 500G管够镜像。
<edison0354> Gann: cn99==163
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> Destine: 呃。。。虐死了。
<Gann> wzssyqa: 现在都只有ubuntu的源的，debian的源地址不知道是什么形式的了
<hkuieagle> 完了！
<wzssyqa> Gann: 一样的啊
<Destine> happyaron, 好吃死了～～～～
<happyaron> edison0354: 你可以用ipv6镜像。
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 太满足了，一晚上吃了一整份。
<edison0354> Gann: 163有debian的源啊
<happyaron> Destine: 鸭梨很大。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> Destine: ...
<hkuieagle> 我神奇的发现能用ipv6了！
<caleb-> Destine: 一只兔子
<caleb-> Destine: 一只兔子?
<wzssyqa> Gann:  deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian experimental main # 就这样啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<happyaron> edison0354: ipv6镜像在学校都能1MB/s
<happyaron> hkuieagle: :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 我163都能1M+
<Destine> happyaron, http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E4%BA%8C%E5%A7%90%E5%85%94%E4%B8%81
<snoop_fy> exit
<happyaron> edison0354: 不错。
<ringting> 对我来说 方便 好用 ，我还是喜欢ubuntu    但是就是硬盘的问题搞得我很纠结
<freeflying> 163的机房在搬迁，很快会好
<snoop_fy> quit
<hkuieagle> Oh yeah! NO GGW NO GFW!
<Gann> wzssyqa: deb http://mirror.bitunion.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free  如何改
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<edison0354> happyaron: IPV6的源的mirror list哪里有？
<caleb-> ringting: fedora 也可以用 apt
 * ofan 表示163的源已经OK了
<wzssyqa> Gann: 你stable想直接上exp？你疯了》
<caleb-> ringting: 只用 apt 基本没大区别
<happyaron> edison0354: bjtu的把mirror改成mirror6
<CarlosGong> edison0354: ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn 和 mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: sjtu的把ftp改成ftp6
<caleb-> ringting: fedora 也可以用新立得
<ringting> 嗯？？？ 能用apt？？  我还没有发现呢
<edison0354> caleb-: 你让我有种很蛋疼的感觉……
<Gann> wzssyqa: 我不懂，你直接给个我
<happyaron> ringting: apt-rpm
<caleb-> edison0354: pclinuxos: rpm+apt
<wzssyqa> Gann: 你得在 unstable 上才能上exp的
<happyaron> ringting: 在RHEL5时代比yum好，现在不知道了。
 * drdarkraven 觉得还是pacman好...
<caleb-> drdarkraven: 多用几种眼光才会开扩
<Gann> wzssyqa: deb http://mirror.bitunion.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<caleb-> s/扩/阔
<caleb-> drdarkraven: 玩一次 lfs 吧
<Gann> JMDY
<wzssyqa> Gann: 就是把unstable 这个词换成 experimental
<wzssyqa> Gann: 新加这么一行
<happyaron> 大家继续提问，:)
<Use-Firefox> caleb-: sed：-e 表达式 #1，字符 9：未终止的“s”命令
<Gann> nonfree要改吗
<Use-Firefox> lfs很好很强大。
<wzssyqa> Gann: 不需要
<ringting> 谢谢  等下试一下
<wzssyqa> Gann: 那个风险真的很大
<Use-Firefox> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=303195&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一个头痛的正则问题
<Use-Firefox> 有好多人在说着win与linux谁好谁坏，我认为目前而言linux的问题只有一个，就是有一些软件不支持的问题。当然这不是linux的错，而是软件商的问题。
<Use-Firefox> 我们称赞赠衣施药的人，但是我们不会打死所有卖药的人。我们称赞开源，但是我们不能要求所有人都开源。但是如果我们花了钱，结果却不如没花钱的，就要好好地骂一骂了！
<lovenemesis> Linux 和 Win 恐怕不仅仅是花钱与不花钱的关系吧……
<syshack> OOo oracle也插了一腿？
<jyf1987> Use-Firefox: 是他的错又怎样呢
<richchng> 感觉~似偏题了。…… 今天主题是什么？？？ 如何参与 Ubuntu 开发?
<edison0354> richchng: 会已经开完了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<Use-Firefox> jyf1987: 没讲这个，只是应用下。
<happyaron> 今天会讨论暂时结束了，有问题的可以继续说，哈哈
<Use-Firefox> s/应用/引用/
<happyaron> 明天继续开。
<lovenemesis> happyaron: Aron 兄好辛苦啊……
<kilior> 有意思。
<happyaron> lovenemesis: 我是打酱油的，哈哈，今天 freeflying 是chair
<syshack> OOo 好乱
<syshack> 除了正文 其他地都是乱的
<ringting> 顺便 因为这个问题可能并不是所有的电脑都会出现   我硬盘是西数的250G硬盘  CPU  T6670  内存1G  联想THINKPAD R400     如果方便  可以搜集一下这方面的问题   希望能有个更好的解决方案
<happyaron> ringting: 你要问什么呢？
<syshack> ringting: 你说的是啥问题？OOo？
<kilior> http://184.82.2.112/wordpress/?p=283
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在Thinkpad X200上安装ArchLinux « 秋风的家
 * happyaron Arch的又闪现了。
<lazysnake> happyaron: 是硬盘问题。什么事都没做就发热到60+°
<happyaron> lazysnake: 哦，load cycle的问题。
<happyaron> lazysnake: 找个折腾本子的咨询吧。我还不行。
<ringting> 在网页上进的这个  问下 对单人发信息怎么发？
<edison0354> lovenemesis: 阿荣是弟，不是兄:-D
<lazysnake> happyaron: 是ringting的问题
<syshack> 貌似我的发热也有问题 我在xp下 风扇不太转 但是换过来转个不停
<edison0354> lazysnake: 我还没见过硬盘上50度的
<lovenemesis> edison0354: 哦？看来这里前辈很多啊……
<hceasy> 火车站写生去
<lubcat> 硬盘热。。到底是个什么问题呢
<lazysnake> edison0354: 那个问题是ringting的。
<edison0354> hceasy: 你过的是哪里的时间？
<happyaron> lazysnake: 哦。
<edison0354> lazysnake: 哦
<happyaron> lovenemesis: 我小得很，哈哈。
<Gann> 我没找到一个可以用的debian external源
<hceasy> 郑州的
<edison0354> hceasy: 那咋现在去写生……
<Gann> wzssyqa: 我没找到一个可以用的external源
<happyaron> Gann: http://ftp.debian.org/debian
<happyaron> Gann: experimental
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debianDebian Archive
<hceasy> 晚上睡的人多
<lubcat> 写生写睡觉的人？
<edison0354> hceasy: 候车厅？
<hceasy> 好画
<lubcat> 地下道？
<Gann> happyaron: 具体格式是什么样的
<hceasy> 恩
<hceasy> 候车庭
<hceasy> 我用手机素度慢
<Gann> happyaron: 刚才那个external的完整源地址是什么
<hceasy> 打措字别怪我
<happyaron> Gann: 问 wzssyqa，哈哈
<hceasy> 到二七了
<wzssyqa> Gann: 啥是 external？
<ieleec> 大家有用ubuntu studio的么？
<ofan> ieleec: ubuntu studio是啥
<Gann> happyaron: 是这个吗 deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ experimental main contrib non-free
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debianDebian Archive
<happyaron> Gann: 问 wzssyqa ...
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 是
<lazysnake> ieleec: 搞视频音频啥的编辑专用的吧。i guess
<ringting> 各位 再见了  谢谢你们的解答 我接下来会针对我的问题 再仔细的看看
<ieleec> ofan 一个多媒体用的ubuntu发行版
<edison0354> lazysnake: 音视频编辑估计都是MAC……
<ieleec> lazysnake 恩 差不多
<ofan> ieleec:
<ofan> ieleec: oh~~
<Gann> wzssyqa: 谢谢了
<long2015> 好像看到关于MySQL不免费的信息？
<lazysnake> Gann: 对了。即使是google统计也不会刷新一次就增加一个访问
<edison0354> happyaron: 今天人好多……
<ieleec> 我现在是ubuntu和windows7双系统 然后安装ubuntu studio时候分区出问题了 不知到怎么分了 我以为它会覆盖ubuntu的分区
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，明天继续开classroom session
<edison0354> happyaron: 明天写作业
<ofan> classroom session?
<long2015> 明天也是8点
<richchng> 推荐: Ultimate Edition 2.8, an Ubuntu-based distribution on a DVD with extra applications, media codecs ... http://tinyurl.com/2clbz3m
<long2015> 什么主题？
<soiamso> edison0354: 在开会
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> ofan: IRC课堂，英文就是 IRC classroom session
<JuncoJet> IRC爱好者
<soiamso> Gann: 好久不见
<ieleec> windows下有什么好用的IRC软件？
<ofan> happyaron: 这样～
<JuncoJet> XChat 比mIRC好
<lazysnake> http://news.google.com.hk/news/search?pz=1&cf=all&ned=cn&hl=zh-CN&q=MySQL
<delectate> 权限，翻译为 mode？
<ofan> ieleec: xchat mirc
<happyaron> delectate: permission
<jyf1987> privelege阿
<delectate> happyaron: thx
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那是特权
<ieleec>  我下载了mIRC，只有三十天的免费使用，Xchat免费的？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> ieleec: xchat2
<Gann> wzssyqa: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
 * JuncoJet IRC 爱好者 http://www.douban.com/group/IRCFAN/   有豆瓣的可以加入
 * JuncoJet IRC 爱好者 http://www.douban.com/group/IRCFAN/   有豆瓣的可以加入
<delectate> happyaron: 给与文件真确的权限是？
<Lyper> ieleec: 可以用火狐的chatzilla
<wzssyqa> Gann: 呃，。。。。
<happyaron> delectate: 呃。
<delectate> happyaron: give file correct premission?
<hkuieagle> ieleec, free and opensource
<wzssyqa> 自己搜索。。。
<ieleec> thanx～
<happyaron> delectate: 中译英莫问我。。。
<delectate> happyaron: thx
<Gann> wzssyqa: 真麻烦
<delectate> 给与文件正确的权限是 give file correct premission 吗？求高人解答～
<lazysnake> delectate: set the right mode of the file?
<JuncoJet> happyaron: xchat2就是YChat吧
<delectate> lazysnake: mode?
<yongsun> give the right permission to file?
<happyaron> JuncoJet: 不了解
<JuncoJet> happyaron: 我上次网上看过那个
<yongsun> or give the proper permission to file?
<ieleec> You may use XChat for Windows for free for 30 days. If, after this time, you would like to continue using the product, you are required to register. Registration is a one time fee of $19.99 USD (US Dollars) which can be paid using the PayPal service below.
<delectate> yongsun: 不是疑问句啦
<lazysnake> delectate: 权限是mode （chmod）为例
<delectate> lazysnake: 谢谢
<Gann> wzssyqa: 搞定这个就行了
<lovenemesis> delectate: grant the file the correct permission
<Use-Firefox> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=303514&start=0
<delectate> lazysnake:  give every file correct mode？
<yongsun> need more context,
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助，我被shell搞得焦头烂额，帮忙一段很简单的程序
<ofan> grant xxx permssion to xxx
<soiamso> delectate: modify 吧
<lovenemesis> 权限是 permission
<ieleec> 难道是我找错网站了？这个xchat貌似是收费的
<delectate> 我英语很差……
<JuncoJet> ieleec: 是收费的
<wzssyqa> ieleec: xchat 的 windows版收费
<jxhow> ieleec: 就是收费的
<JuncoJet> 不过貌似没有提示，你可以用到30结束
<happyaron> delectate: mode 更多是用于 数字的权限模式表达
<lubcat> 30完了。就装不上了
<lubcat> 用不了了
<ieleec> 恩 明白 我再试试ff插件
<happyaron> lubcat: pidgin
<JuncoJet> ieleec: 好像也没时间限制
<lazysnake> 载入页面时到 mail.google.com 的连接被中断。
<happyaron> ieleec: pidgin
<happyaron> lubcat: ...
<JuncoJet> 反正一点提示都没有-。-、
<delectate> happyaron: 那用哪个词比较正确呢
<lubcat> pidgin在xp里装不了
<happyaron> delectate: 建议permission
<happyaron> lubcat: 呃，怎么可能
<happyaron> lubcat: 我装好几个了。
<delectate> happyaron: 谢啦
<jxhow> lubcat: 要装gtk的
<lubcat> 联网的时候总是提示有个什么库之类的
<lubcat> 那个无法安装 联不到网络
<lubcat> 哦。是gtk
<lubcat> 试过多次。没成功
<Gann> happyaron: 我已经  gpg --recv-key --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net  9AA38DCD55BE302B
<Use-Firefox> ieleec: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fluy.li%2F2007%2F07%2F13%2Fwindows%25E4%25B8%258B%25E7%259A%2584irc%25E5%25B7%25A5%25E5%2585%25B7%2F&ei=7ObfTK7XJoHcvQPHkIX_Dg&usg=AFQjCNFdFA-inkUNUbAQGHaWgBVj8b3iyQ&sig2=JVRVZzbqA6Y4imsH0qiwQQ
<Gann> happyaron: 还需要怎么操作
<happyaron> Gann: 我没这么搞过debian的。。。
<hceasy> ??
<hexchain1> 在windows上装pidgin建议不用自带的gtk库，改用 http://gtk-win.sourceforge.net/home/index.php/en/Downloads 这里的
<heiher> hello,
<hexchain1> 要不字体和主题都很难看
<hceasy> 111
<syshack> 大家看chm用啥工具
<ofan> chmsee
<lubcat> gtk库。。。。
<heiher> hello
<ofan> xchm
<hkuieagle> heiher, hi dude
<JuncoJet> syshack: xchm好像是跨平台的
<lubcat> 意思是单独安装gtk库。。完了再装pidgin?
<JuncoJet> 我以前Windows Mobile的手机也装的xchm
<jxhow> http://linuxtoy.org/category/apps/chm-viewer
<^k^> ⇪ title: CHM Viewer — LinuxTOY
<happyaron> lubcat: 要省事，就用自带gtk的pidgin
<syshack> JuncoJet: thx 有个工具用就好了
<JuncoJet> Android 手机不知道装什么，还没看过chm了，都是PDF文档
<ieleec> Use-Firefox thx
<happyaron> lubcat: 要折腾下，就自己单独装gtk
<lubcat> 自带的装不上去。
<lazysnake> delectate: 在man install 里-m的描述是这样的 set permission mode
<lubcat> 这个很无语的情况。
<delectate> lazysnake: 设置权限模式？
<delectate> lazysnake: 我英语很差，别笑话哦
<lazysnake> delectate: 对的。
<syshack> chmsee 一片空白 OMG
<ofan> chmsee有点问题
<lazysnake>  delectate -m, --mode=MODE              set permission mode (as in chmod), instead of rwxr-xr-x
<ofan> 默认转不到首页
<hexchain1> syshack: ofan: gnochm?
<delectate> lazysnake: 嗯，学习啦，谢谢
<ieleec> 一个8M的文件需要下载四个小时，我们寝室楼一直在被一个IP进行ARP攻击
<syshack> hexchain1: chmsee
<hexchain1> ieleec: 360 ARP防火墙 XDD
<lubcat> 360骏马防火墙
<ofan> ieleec: 帅阿.. 没人把攻击的揪出来K一顿？？
<lubcat> 木马
<ieleec> 那个人的IP我们知道了，明天人肉之，什么ARP防火墙都是浮云，只有线下解决才是王道。。。
<hexchain1> ieleec: "线下解决"……
<hexchain1> 还是帮人家杀毒去吧……
<hkuieagle> ieleec, 他应该是开了墙的，防P墙
<syshack> 貌似是文件的问题 但是在win下就是正常的
<ofan> 给他上政治课
<ieleec> hexchain1 我们都装了ARP防火墙，360的根本不给力，金山的还可以，我用comodo，没用。。。
<lazysnake> ieleec: 去把他网线给咔嚓了:-D
<ilinux> 下课了？
<ieleec> 金山检测出他用的好像是什么网管软件。。。
<lazysnake> 物理方法才是王道
<syshack> 打丫的
<hexchain1> ieleec: 那就是恶意限制了，故意的
<jxhow> 聚生网管
<ieleec> jxhow 对，就是这个。。。
<jxhow> 听说 ：p2p终结者的话 可以用反p2p终结者  攻击者就能蓝屏了
<ieleec> 聚生网管，功能够强大的。。。
<syshack> 剪了丫的网线
<syshack> 讨厌那种人
<stanley_> :)
<soiamso> jxhow: 走过去，黑屏
 * lazysnake 重复一次，物理方法才是王道
<hexchain1> 记得一开始有个叫netcut的，也是arp方式断网，后来出来了个 anti-netcut……
<jxhow> soiamso:  :)  好办法
<ieleec> 只能线下解决了
<lazysnake> anti-anti-netcut:-D
<hexchain1> :d
<happyaron> 物理方法，找学校行政处理就好了。
<syshack> 那种人太自私了。
<lazysnake> 化骨绵掌 lol
<hexchain1> OT了……物理方法不在讨论范围之内……
<hkuieagle> 游戏时间
<ieleec> 网上有说用IP绑定的办法可以对ARP病毒有一定作用，但是我们用的是锐捷认证，不知道有作用没
<soiamso> ieleec: PPPoE 就可以解决，
<lazysnake> ieleec: 拿证据，告他民事侵权。
<_xiaomo_> 锐捷是绑定mac的..
<jxhow> 绑定ip能抵抗 arp欺骗 病毒什么的 无能力
<soiamso> ieleec: 锐捷类似PPPoE吧
<ofan> 看大量图或者几个视频都不行了
<soiamso> ieleec: 不是这个问题吧
 * JuncoJet oh~ sh!t  IRC的 topic不能用颜色
<hkuieagle> ppp 对arp免疫
<ieleec> 我在windows下用的也是mentohust
<hkuieagle> 因为ppp不用ip
<ieleec> 但是检测出我的IP依然是动态的
<happyaron> pppoe好。
<happyaron> iGnome: 来#ubuntu-cn-translators
<happyaron> iGnome: freeflying 找你
<jxhow> help
<happyaron> 不用pppoe而用h3c的，都是被忽悠了。
<lubcat> 代问个问题。。
<lubcat> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=303679
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 杯具，硬盘安装Ubuntu,改了启动项，重启后只有光标闪烁
<freeflying> iGnome, 来写fcitx
<happyaron> 出了点毛病就会封mac的网管，都是该下岗的。
<syshack> ubuntu的字典 有英汉源么?
<happyaron> syshack: stardict
<syshack> 自带的字典不好使？
<pocoyo> roylez: http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/08/14/pdnsd-caching.html
<roylez_> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席写的？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我的网站，你说呢
<pocoyo> roylez_:  看到是你的大号，搜出来的。 正在试用pdnsd 不知道效果 我再试。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我的server字段里没有。写timeout=4 （包括）下面的 ，这几句什么意思？
<lazysnake> pocoyo: 对了。你还没回答我呢，今天我说我折腾LaTeX，然后你说别像你一样，你是哪样啊？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 自己查，好久了，我都忘了
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 不回答
<syshack> 你的blog 真简洁
<lazysnake> pocoyo: orz。
<roylez_> 纯文本的，没有数据库
<syshack> roy
<syshack> roylez_: 那数据用xml存？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 你跟解释解释吧       interval=30m;      # Check every 30 minutes. 这个是啥意思？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 忘了，pdnsd的cache也不能无限存吧，或许是
<roylez_> syshack: 全是html文件
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我刚才 出现这情况很可恼 我先开pdnsd的话 打开没有打开过的网站会打不开。 只有先关闭pdnsd再开才可以。
<syshack> roylez_: 总有个后台的吧？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 自己玩...
<roylez_> syshack: 没有，静态的
<pocoyo> roylez_: @@ 我在想能不能把 8.8.8.8的dns缓存 全存到本地？
<Lavande> docx格式开放的吗？
<Lavande> doc呢？
<syshack> roylez_: 不能理解 哈哈
<roylez_> syshack: jekyll ，google下
<syshack> roylez_: 纯文本 效率应该是要高很多
<XwinX> iGnome:
<Guest45331> 奇怪，我新装的pidgin显示qq好友不全
<Guest45331> 没人帮忙吗？
<ugoubuntu> 哪个聊天软件支持SSl啊？
<alvin_rxg> Guest45331: which version?
<alick> Guest45331: 没有qq生活是很美好的
<ugoubuntu> QQ 为何物？
<Guest45331> 我就是新安装2.75
<Guest45331> 就不正常了
<syshack> linux更适合工作
<lubcat> 3q
<Guest45331> 显示好友用户不全
<syshack> 干扰元素少多了
<Guest45331> 我q也是为了工作啊
<ofan> heroku.com这网站很cool.. 不过貌似只支持ruby..
<Guest45331> 不是为聊情
<alvin_rxg> Guest45331: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12854
<alvin_rxg> Guest45331: archlinux 下的情况， 自 2.7.4 qq 协议开始有问题。你可以退回 2.7.3
<Guest45331> 我用的是ubuntu10.04
<Guest45331> 如何退回？
<syshack> webqq还不错
<syshack> 在谷歌浏览器里 很稳定的说
<ugoubuntu> 据说在QQ浏览器里面更稳定
<Guest45331> webqq以前是不错，但它升级为2后就卡多了
<syshack> Guest45331: 2现在好多了。我开了5个小时了  不卡
<Guest45331> 我这是老机子，用的火狐
<gebjgd> Guest45331: 用web2.qq.com
<Guest45331> 就是把pidgin升级坏事了，先用好好的
<ugoubuntu> 看来没什么支持SSL的聊天软件了。
<syshack> Guest45331: 我也是老机器  用的是谷歌浏览器
<syshack> Guest45331: 这次3q大战之后 我发现明显改善了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席不在了？
<roylez_> .
<Guest45331> 各人感觉不一样吧，我这儿还是不行
<syshack> Guest45331: 就是不能发截图比较恶心
<pocoyo> roylez_: 有的网站我 dig后 还是用原来的解析的貌似 不是127.0.0.1。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 第一次不算。
<roylez_> 不知道
<roylez_> ...
<pocoyo> roylez_: 时间设置得不知道怎么回事儿。。。唉。
<iiii> gebjgd, 在不?
<gebjgd> iiii: ?
<iiii> gebjgd, 我照你们说的方法清空了 pkg,换了源,还是一样的提示,
<ieleec> OK了，windows7下xchat2可以用的
<iiii> gebjgd, 就是没法装东西
<gebjgd> iiii: 你可怜
<iiii> gebjgd, 类似于 http://fr.pastebin.ca/1978923
<iiii> 这个问题,
<gebjgd> iiii: 你用的哪里的源？
<gebjgd> iiii: 下载的包都是坏的
<iiii> de,usa,china试了个遍
<gebjgd> iiii: 那你悲剧了
<iiii> gebjgd, 是不是 xz的问题?
<gebjgd> iiii: 用wget aria2c下载之后 pacman -U
<gebjgd> iiii: 试试看
<iiii> gebjgd, 嗯,试下先,
<iIE> 我make localmodconfig之后的内核竟然无法启动
<iIE> 好像连硬盘都读不出来
<edison0354> iIE: 是不是直接KP？
<iIE> edison0354: 什么KP
<edison0354> iIE: kernel panic
<iIE> edison0354: 对，什么VFS:什么的我记得
<edison0354> iIE: 你先看看GRUB那里是不是没initrd，我有一次更新内核就是那样的……
<iIE> edison0354: 没
<edison0354> iIE: ？
<iIE> edison0354: 不应该有
<edison0354> iIE: 你没编译initrd？
<iIE> edison0354: make && make modules_install
<iIE> edison0354: 他提示我Unknown block (0,0)好像是
<edison0354> iIE: 额，我都是makekpkg的……
<edison0354> iIE: root指定错了？
<iIE> edison0354: 我在grub后面加了一行加载老的Initrd，发现他似乎连硬盘都没有/dev/sd*没的
<iIE> edison0354: 老的可以启动到ramfs
<syshack> 你们的OOo正常么？
<zhaoxuhua> 谁有WGET的图形程序
<edison0354> iIE: 额，那不知道了，你问问别人吧
<iIE> edison0354: 我一直没有真正的一个个参数去选择过，不敢选
<iIE> happyaron: 编译内核Device Driver里面是不是只要选择lshw的driver写出来的东西？
<edison0354> iIE: 没事的，大不了再几个小时重编译下，还有debian的话用make-kpkg编译内核会方便点
<happyaron> iIE: 不知道。
<happyaron> iIE: 内核编译选项研究得很少
<syshack> 睡觉了 大家继续
<soiamso> syshack: 怎样不正常？
<syshack> so
<syshack> soiamso: 花屏
<soiamso> syshack: compiz ?
<syshack> soiamso: 没有
<soiamso> syshack: 也不是一直花吧？
<syshack> soiamso: 菜单全是花的 OOo
<soiamso> syshack: ubuntu 默认开compiz 的
<kdlijian> 开完会了没？
<soiamso> syshack: 关了Openoffice 的视图的硬件加速
<syshack> soiamso: 我把特效都关了
<syshack> soiamso: 我试试 稍等
<soiamso> syshack: 选项 -> openoffice.org -> 视图 -> 加速
<syshack> soiamso: 哪选项
<soiamso> syshack: 没有看见吗？
<syshack> soiamso: 打开OOo之后么？
<soiamso> syshack: 是的
<soiamso> syshack: 不过应该是cairo画出来的，你还是试试吧，感觉应该关了也不行
<syshack> soiamso: 不行 还是花
<soiamso> syshack: 关特效
<syshack> soiamso: 关完特效好了 。。。
<soiamso> syshack: 那就行，可能你的机器有点年纪了，特效是给1年机用的
<syshack> soiamso: 机器是老了点
<syshack> soiamso: 显卡还是集成6100
<ipodtun> 打算重装XP，ubuntu的引导能备份吗？以前重装后都无法引导，按网上的方法都不行
<soiamso> syshack: 特效除了屏幕放大，好像没有什么实际功能
<syshack> soiamso: 没啥需求 用着方便就好了
<soiamso> ipodtun: 你备份MBR 就可以
<ipodtun> soiamso, 备份MBR，重装后在恢复就可以了吗？
<soiamso> ipodtun: 回复后就只能登录Linux
<hceasy> 都还没睡啊?
<ipodtun> soiamso：用什么软件备份比较稳妥，我的分区表错误很多，用软件也修复不了
<soiamso> ipodtun: 在XP 加装grub for win
<e14711471> 老老实实地学好grub最保险了……
<ipodtun> soiamso：好的，谢谢啦
<alick> ipodtun: 你有ubuntu的liveCD的话，可以用它进去修复grub，应该就可以了
<ipodtun> e14711471：英语不行
<soiamso> ipodtun: 分区表是 MBR的一部分吧，http://ihipop.info/wap/index-wap2.php?p=311
<ipodtun> alick:现在手头没刻录盘，是不是用liveCD最稳妥
<soiamso> ipodtun: dd 最安全了，会报错的都不安全吧
<alick> ipodtun: 这时候livecd就相当于急救盘嘛
<soiamso> ipodtun: 要使用到chroot
<ipodtun> 郁闷了，每次重装都得折腾半天，要不是为了玩魔兽，我都懒得碰win
<soiamso> ipodtun: 估计你要上网找 liveCD  chroot 安装 修复 grub
<ipodtun> ubuntu能模拟XP吗
<syshack> 放弃xp吧
<syshack> 要用xp的时候 vbox
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 模拟什么
<ipodtun> ubuntu上没魔兽和星际，有的话早放弃了
<gebjgd> ipodtun: wine
<syshack> cedege 玩游戏还可以
<ipodtun> gebjgd:类似虚拟机一样模拟XP
<e14711471> 曾经用过深度的ghost盘 上面的winpe里的磁盘工具好像可以处理mbr的……额，记不清楚了……
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 很久不玩游戏了。玩女人了
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 玩人 才是更好的游戏
<ipodtun> gebjgd:不是wine，是能完整的进系统
<ipodtun> gebjgd:nb
<e14711471> wine魔兽好卡……至少我的机子……
<syshack> e14711471: 尝试下cedege
<e14711471> 有空吧……
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 早就不用vbox了
<ipodtun> UBUNTU里有能装XP的虚拟机吗
<e14711471> 说实话 玩的不多
<e14711471> 有的
<gebjgd> ipodtun: vbox还不如直接上win呢
<ipodtun> gebjgd:怎么了，慢吗
<ibird_> 玩war3、sc、cs在UBUNTU下用wine应该没什么问题
<syshack> wine 貌似不能联网
<ipodtun> ibird_:最主要的是没有浩方这样的对战平台
<ibird_> 这倒是，不过偶的可以连局域网
<ipodtun> 以前看到有人改了ubuntu，上面是gnome下面是xp，那是怎么实现的
<ibird_> 和win7下的war3、cs打局域网没什么问题
<syshack> 2年前我用wine连不了局域网
<ibird_> 以前貌似也不行，最近无意中和朋友玩，一联就通了，也许wine改进了吧
<ipodtun> 有没有更新比较快的ubuntu网站推荐几个，学习学习
<ipodtun> wine下玩魔兽不卡吗
<syshack> 不过现在也不太玩游戏了
<ibird_> 我的感觉比win7下好，我的本子是双系统
<syshack> 当时的wine 玩qq都卡
<syshack> 玩游戏还是cedege当时比wine好些
<syshack> 现在不知到cedege还有人维护没 有啥进步没
<ipodtun> 哦
<ibird_> 那个是商业版
<gebjgd> ipodtun: 当然慢了
<ipodtun> 大家记事本一类的用什么软件或云端
<ipodtun> google note 功能太少也不更新，不给力啊
<syshack> evernote
<ieleec> evernote
<ipodtun> evernote 容量太小了把
<ieleec> 我只是偶尔用了几下，并不常用，嫌占内存然后就没有设置开机起动
<syshack> 其实我不想把东西放云上
<syshack> 日记也不大的
<ipodtun> ieleec:怎么开机启动
<ipodtun> 还是放云上稳妥，我吃过很多亏了
<syshack> ipodtun: 系统  首选项 启动应用程序
<ieleec> ipodtun 安装之后默认的开机启动吧？
<syshack> ipodtun: 搞私有云把吧 哈哈
<ipodtun> ieleec:关键是evernote有客户端吗？
<ieleec> ipodtun 我的是3.5的，好吧。。。。我说的是windows...
<ipodtun> ieleec: 哦，ubuntu下的软件有好用的吗？信息收集一类的
<ipodtun> ubuntu one到底是个什么东西，是不是就是个网盘啊
<ieleec> ipodtun 我觉得类似网盘 没怎么研究这个
<liang> exit
<ipodtun> 再问个问题，说道开机启动，命令我怎么知道该输入什么
<ieleec> ipodtun 我也不知道 我安装ubuntu studio分区都卡住了 ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<ipodtun> ieleec: ubuntu studio是什么
<ieleec> ipodtun 一个专门用来做多媒体的UBUNTU发行版 我想用来学midi
<syshack> ipodtun: 貌似是影音的
<ipodtun> 哦
<syshack> 我去wine个qq试试
<ieleec> syshack 其实webqq就挺好用，只不过不太习惯~
<syshack> ieleec: 我只是测试下性能  webqq主要是发不了截图
<gebjgd> syshack: 能发
<syshack> gebjgd: 没法截图
<syshack> wine qq运行不起来
<gebjgd> syshack: 系统截图阿
<gebjgd> syshack: 之后发送图片就行了
<syshack> gebjgd: 好麻烦
<ieleec> syshack 可以发送图片
<gebjgd> syshack: 没办法
<gebjgd> syshack: 要赖就赖煞笔疼逊
<ieleec> syshack 的确。。。我都是ubuntu自带截图工具截图然后gimp编辑。。。
<gebjgd> syshack: 反正我已经很知足了。群里的图片都能收到
<gebjgd> syshack: 很少发图
<syshack> gebjgd: 有时候解决问题要截图的
<mrguser> 能远程登陆么？
<gebjgd> syshack: 那就足够了
<gebjgd> syshack: 向来系统截图
<botdoor> 大家的BUZZ能用吗/
<gebjgd> syshack: 这里也是
<syshack> wine一个测试下性能
<gebjgd> syshack: gnome有快捷键的
<gebjgd> syshack: 慢
<gebjgd> syshack: 早就删除了
<ieleec> botdoor 我的buzz不能用，至少在系统自带那个软件里不行
<botdoor> 我也是
<botdoor> 那大家都用那个软件啊
<mrguser> 只在win下用过网页版Buzz
<Gun^Rose> 还不睡觉啊
<ieleec> buzz里没有几个好友。。。倒是系统集成的那个IM软件不能验证QQ让我很蛋疼~
<hvenus> hello
<ieleec> hvenus hello^_^ 要断网了~
<hvenus> ÄǸϽôÕû¡£
<^k^> hvenus:say 那赶紧整。 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<ieleec> 8了 断网了
<syshack> wine出来2010相当卡
<botdoor> 是啊
<botdoor> 很卡
<syshack> 睡觉了。需要qq的时候 还是vbox+xp吧
<botdoor> 我用WEBqq
<puwei> 冒个泡
<puwei> 谁介绍我 加个qq
<puwei> 谁介绍我 加个qq群 关于 ubuntu 的人 多 点 的
<puwei> wow , i want hear you voice
<alvin_rxg> qq 里讨论 ubuntu...  lol
<kdlijian> puwei: irc就很好阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: qq就是个平台而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: qq里讨论ubuntu也没啥不好吧
<jason1999> 请教一个问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 主要是 贴图 和 flush 的问题
<jason1999> 如何注册tmw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有系统截图阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: flush?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: flood...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是说废话太多？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: irc上废话也不少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等。给你个图看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那是中文的……
<kdlijian> QQ截图倒是贼方便。linux下有没有跟QQ截图一样的工具？
<puwei> 其实就是想找个人多 热鬧的地...
<kdlijian> 朋友们？
<aug_> 各位有人配置wallproxy吗，为什么我配置完后，还是不能在twitter和facebook上注册
<puwei> 但从技术讨论来说 这里比較好了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 系统截图
<gebjgd> kdlijian: webqq 发送
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 晚安，洗洗睡了！
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 是想要那种可以鼠标划选的，现在用的scrot只能指定窗口，或者也可以划选？我不知道
<shvntr> kdlijian: 安装imagemagick，里面有个叫import的截图工具，支持划选。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: xfce-screenshot
<kdlijian> 谢谢 shvntr和gebjgd
<kdlijian> import超好用！
<gebjgd> kdlijian: xfce-screenshot是gui的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 所以我喜欢用
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 恩，谢谢。以前一直用scrot。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: scrot还要开个term。费劲
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我开机就有term，用scrot和import方便。
<kdlijian> 还能截视频加速的图，记得QQ不行。
<alvin_rxg> gmrun 也可以 scrot 的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以
<richchng> quit
<lazysnake> gebjgd: QQ lj
<JuncoJet> ? wtf qq?
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 怎么对付响一声的电话？ 			 			再好的办法到网站用他的手机号订购性药!		   		
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我看行
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 刚刚收到。然后到网上找了，都说什么找运营商。后来找到可能吧的文章:-D
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 查到归属地。归属地就是地址:-D
<kwater> lazysnake: 来电防火墙？
<lazysnake> kwater: 手机功能低级
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 很老的破爱立信都有来电防火墙
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不过有缺点
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 限制太多了。不认识的人给你打不了电话了
<kwater> 不然白名单其是也不错.
<gebjgd> kwater:  限制太多了。不认识的人给你打不了电话了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 基本不会有不认识的人给我打电话。
<kwater> gebjgd: it's what i want. XD
<gebjgd> lazysnake: kwater 那太不好了
<alvin_rxg> 朋友换新号码了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> kwater: lazysnake 比如你丈母娘换新号码了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我关机好了。orz
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我发觉手机好复杂。
<lazysnake> lazysnake: 迷路。我太阳哦。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 笨
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 真怪
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 真惨
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 怪毛？
<Herrryan> 还有没有没睡觉的，我问下为什么在ubuntu里empathy下登录qq后，再在windows下登录会被锁定账号
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你什么时候冒出来的?
<fishoneeyed> Herrryan: 就当这是qq的一个机制把.
<gebjgd>  Herrryan web2.qq.com
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 冒了很久了
<Herrryan> 但是有人用就没事
<gebjgd> Herrryan: 人品
<gebjgd> Herrryan: 我人品差。怕怕，所以用web2.qq.com
<fishoneeyed> Herrryan: 人.
<Herrryan> 。。。哈哈哈
<gebjgd> exaile很给力
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么东东?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 播放器
<JuncoJet> JuncoJet ha,morning
<richchng> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-07
<_Ruby> yeizhihui: .
<jiero> 图叟
<ofan> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: 感觉突然间你知道了密码。。
<jiero> ofan: 是密码么？
<ofan> jiero: 恩
<jiero> ofan: 在上网本电脑上玩 Minetest。
<ofan> jiero: 什么本
<jiero> ofan: N450
<jiero> asus 的不知什么型号
<ofan> jiero: eee pc吧
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> jiero: 多少钱
<jiero> ofan: 不是我买的。去年2500人民币吧。
<ofan> 太贵
<metbsd> 可以买个高配笔记本了
<jiero> ofan: 我根本不知道。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我猜的。
<jiero> ofan: 卡死的速度，不到 20FPS。
<metbsd> 现在的笔记本太便宜了，就是不知道质量怎么样
 * _Ruby If i want to fly. I will find a way to fly. You do what you love and fuck the rest
<metbsd> 反正屏幕是肯定不好的
<jiero> ofan: 不如 openclonk 有意思。没炸弹。。。
<jiero> ofan: 爆炸抛出出的石头砸死效果也没有。
 * _Ruby *** asimov.freenode.net Monday November 7 2011 -- 00:40:51 +00:00
<jiero> ofan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNUnI76UyX8  
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Dogers - Minetest-c55 -7000
<jiero> hamo: 你迟到了？
<hamo> jiero: 迟到了？为何？
<jiero> hamo: 我猜我猜我猜
<hamo> jiero: 额...我们没有上班的点...
<gfrog> adam8157: 包
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啊
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jiero> !show
<jiero> !history
 * jiero 的理想是颠覆世界。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu计划进军移动市场 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352651 今年的秋季Ubuntu开发者峰会，主要的讨论的问题是：在将来，Ubuntu将应用在什么地方。这个主题在不久之后就得到了回答。 　　11月1日，Ubuntu的创始人发表博文称，公司计划将Ubuntu推到平板电脑，智能手机。消息一出，并引起移动界的震惊。移 ...
 * jiero 先撤离了。
<pocoyo> 走先。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • linux News 11.07 Linux Mint 12 预览、Banshee 增加 DVD 播放支持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352653 Linux Mint 12 预览 Linux News 连夜翻译到天明啊，已投递至cnBta和开源中国社区 Banshee 增加 DVD 播放支持 Linux 桌面主题 集结号 本文持续更新噢，只要在评论中推荐你正在使用的主题即有可能送我一部iPad。 统计信息:  ...
<ofan> linux mint看着比ubuntu舒服
<ofan> 想装个linux mint玩玩
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<adam8157> roylez: 早 刚到办公室
<gfrog> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么"包 有啊"
<gfrog> adam8157: 才发现某人离职了呀
<adam8157> gfrog: sli?
<gfrog> adam8157: 回答你上周的俩问题的
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯哼，
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 包关税 有什么?
<gfrog> adam8157: hr。。。 现在不知道有木有了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 话说现在就剩一个实习的HR了吧？
<adam8157> hamo: yep
<hamo> adam8157: 没有HR...哥怎么转正啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 猴年马月的事 你乖乖被剥削
<gfrog> adam8157: lol，对了，有kindle4的皮套折扣码了，不过不是官方套
<adam8157> roylez: 哪里有什么75折的包?
<adam8157> g
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪里? 给个链接看看
<gfrog> hamo: hr会有的，别着急
<gfrog> adam8157: a second
<adam8157> gfrog: 淘宝上有人卖工包, 你没弄个?
<gfrog> adam8157: what 工包？
<adam8157> gfrog: 先给链接看看就好
<adam8157> gfrog: 皮套国内代工厂流出来的, 稍微有一点点瑕疵
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kap_839_shop_t/?&docId=1000732871
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Amazon.com Message 
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪里？ 我看看
<adam8157> gfrog: wait
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=872646&pid=13180779&page=1&extra=page%3D1#pid13180779
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 162+22顺丰运费的K4皮套到了 - E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA - Powered by Discuz!
<adam8157> gfrog: 数量少 已经被抢没了 http://shop65592791.taobao.com/?search=y&scid=401456192&scname=a2luZGxlNA%3D%3D&checkedRange=true&queryType=cat&stp=14
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: kindle4-Amy的杂货铺-kin4，kindletouch敬请关注！- 淘宝网 
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个套好给力的说。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然不是山寨套能比
<JuncoJet> 哟
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉, 可以官方套不打折
<crazypig> 上午好啊！各位～
 * kingbo 武汉今天天气真好
<richard_ma> crazypig: 上午好
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • （求解）vimrc的guifont怎么不能设置粗体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352656 RT Code: set guifont=Monaco\ 10\ bold set 囗囗囗=WenQuanYi\ Bitmap\ Song\ 10\ bold 表现为两个字体都能识别，而且中文能加粗,但英文加粗的话就识别不出来，其他等宽有粗体的字体也一样，好像自动调用Arial的粗体，不过坑爹了点 如图： 抓图8.png ...
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 饥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 等吧，打折套套会有的
 * gfrog 为神马一大早就在讨论套套这种问题。。。
<ofan> 套套
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • firefox 8.0比7.0小了10MB http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352659 今天早上更新arch看到firefox更新到8.0 不过更新大小是-10.75M 这是怎么回事 是firefox精简了还是………… 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtry — 2011-11-07 10:25 
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马早
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早
<roylez_> iOpera: e神早
<adam8157> roylez_: 早啊, 打折的皮套不是官方版本的啊
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez_ 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<Pwnna> ..
<lainme> roylez_: 早
<roylez_> lainme: 有好事没，囡囡？
<lainme> roylez_: 有坏事
<roylez_> lainme: 啥？ 这么悲催？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我定了86刀的东西，那个50-15的优惠不知如何用不了
<lainme> roylez_: 干活不顺利
<adam8157> roylez_: lol  是amazon自家的么
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<roylez_> lainme: 没事啊，不顺利找我啊，我是糕手
<adam8157> roylez_: 那不晓得 我就买过touch和gift card
<adam8157> roylez_: 脸真大
<roylez_> adam8157: .... gift card你买来干啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 买来玩玩
<roylez_> adam8157: 难道是送我？
<adam8157> ...
<pocoyo> lainme: 我都没顺利过。
<lainme> pocoyo: 1年半了，paper还没着落。有压力。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 套套~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> lainme: 你不才去的HK么? 怎么就1年半了
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡，加油。我4年7篇
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 昨天和一个Intel的同学聊天...他公司让他调研一下iTunes Store生态，发一个ipad2一个MacBook....
<pocoyo> lainme: 车到山前必有路
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这好处赤裸裸的啊
<lainme> adam8157: 之前还有一年硕士啊。我没退学籍的，但是如果今年没有的话，只能退那边的了。
<MeaCulpa> 一女多嫁...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 记得上次18摸的征集神马口号的活动，选中了才一个kindle，国内就给汉王....
<hamo> roylez_: 有米的公司啊..
 * MeaCulpa 前两天新蛋买了个东西，发觉自己有好几百块钱蛋券过期了...
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆君也来了呢
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 毛...汉王，还得抢
<adam8157> lainme: 那就好好写呗 努力做温拿
<hamo> adam8157: 求解温拿到底啥意思？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 他说的是淫特2
 * adam8157 怎么总是"别人公司"有钱 sigh~
<adam8157> hamo: winner
<ofan> 都起床了哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: hamo 哦...
<hamo> adam8157: 我以为是稳拿...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 淫特2都有做Java的了...
<lainme> pocoyo: :) 
<roylez_> hamo: 卢瑟
<lainme> roylez_: 您是主席
<ofan> 国内能不能用Spotify？
<lainme> roylez_: 主席。什么调试器对fortran好用些。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu 11.04使用的交流电，为什么屏幕右上方显示使用的电池 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352662 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 hello_alan — 2011-11-07 10:45 
<roylez_> lainme: 哈，我当年完全不用debugger
<roylez_> lainme: 你是用 intel fortran 吗？
<lainme> roylez_: 本机是gfortran，cluster上是ifort
<lainme> roylez_: 我现在都是靠write，type和可变多维数组都用上，什么调试器都悲剧
<GNUdog> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd403/jack9966qk/QQ20111101223057.png
 * mayli 这里已经被水木党占领le
<roylez_> lainme: 你都用ifort不行吗？gfortran又慢。intel fortran也自带debugger的
<roylez_> lainme: 掉线了。客户这边连境外相当不稳定
<Drocula> 大哥们 codeblocks好用么
<Drocula> win平台
<MeaCulpa> Drocula: 还行吧
<MeaCulpa> Drocula: mingw, scitilla编辑组件
<lainme> roylez_: 速度我没比过，一般计算都用cluster，是ifort，本机只做小计算量的测试。但调试器的话，gdb要比idb来得好。
<Drocula> 在win里是g++么
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: 我记得是
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: mingw里有g++
<Drocula> 啊 那不和c++差挺远
<MeaCulpa> Drocula: mingw 不好么？
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: 什么叫和C++差很远。。。
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: 你说的是VC吧
<Drocula> 对
<mayli> Drocula: 在你的认识范围内，差距应该不大
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: 确实有差别，但用于学习问题不大
<Drocula> 那就行 变量分配的位数一样吧
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: 。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> M$ make 似乎差距不太大，很多项目都有M$ make的makefile
<Drocula> 老师要用vc 我嫌它磕碜
<mayli> Drocula: vc 是个好ide，有着一个好的编译器和编辑器
<Drocula> 嗯 还有我是win7
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我买的笔记本也是win7....暂时不舍得删，给爹妈打牌用，能用skype, firefox, 上游棋牌即可
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: nmake ，用起來不舒服
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 我估计他说的VC，可能是6.0
<mayli> ScarletWolf: 当年vc6也是写出了不少有用的程序的…
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 但现在还用就有点。。。
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 发现VC6.0的一大特色是总崩溃
<mayli> ScarletWolf: 参见dosbox爱好者众众
<mayli> ScarletWolf: 运行正常的时候算是各vc版本里最快的吧
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 关键是，10次有5次崩溃
<mayli> ScarletWolf: 其实vc是一个人品检测器
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 好吧，我人品不怎么样
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 我们老师人品也不好，讲课演示时总崩溃
<mayli> ScarletWolf: -_-
<qslee> taglist 跟 ctag 生成的列表不一样，谁遇到过？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，我的Bluefish不能保存文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352667 写了一个html的文件，结果保存的时候提示我“文件保存错误” 上网搜了一下发现没有解决办法，难道是我自己的问题吗？ 问问有没有版油遇到过这样的问题，怎么解决的？谢谢～ 我的bluefish是1.0.7版本的 统计信息: 发表于 由 seufuga — 2 ...
<wujie> 大家好啊 
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: 你好哦。
<wujie> empathy在通知区域的图标被移除了怎么加上
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • win7或者xp查看磁盘使用信息多么方便，linux有类似方法么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352671 最好是可以展示win7类似的使用条 命令行站一边 说不需要的滚远点 你家用硬盘大需要看容量了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 江南诗话 — 2011-11-07 11:50 
<dungeon_jiero> lainme: MM 有空来玩 Minetest
 * lainme 有些人就这么不希望别人回答他/她的问题么
<lainme> dungeon_jiero: 哦。我看看
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: 我不知道能移除呢。
<lainme> dungeon_jiero: 有点意思。闲了玩玩 :)
<dungeon_jiero> :D 
<XXUN> 打击好哦阿阿
<XXUN> 大家好阿
<XXUN> hao 
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席也来玩 minetest
<pocoyo> lainme: 你把他封了不就行了
<adam8157> - -@
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: pocoyo: 蛋蛋和泡泡
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 示威么。。。
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 早
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu:  早
<Stifler> ...
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo:  。。。骗人啊
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: test.
<woju> test
<hamo> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 过滤两个关键字，并提取之间的内容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352672 如文本，提取aaa和bbb直接的内容 1 2 3 4 aaa dsd dsada dqdad ad2tgsa bbb dsa 11 34423f fgdw 显示结果如下： aaa dsd dsada dqdad ad2tgsa bbb 统计信息: 发表于 由 mad_frog — 2011-11-07 12:15 
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍤ 
<mayli> lainme: 完全没有意识到linux的精髓在于cli，gui都是浮云%……
<mayli> #test 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI的显卡装了闭源驱动就没办法设置双屏的分辨率了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352675 我两个1920*1200的显示屏，装了闭源驱动后设置分辨率他总是认为我要设置3840*1200的分辨率，然后说这个分辨率超出范围了。。。怎么办。。。 另外就是双屏的话，有没有办法让窗口最大化占用两个屏幕的？  ...
<adam8157> AireadFan: calm down, please - -!
<Stifler> CLI是啥
<mayli> Stifler: cmd line interface
<palomino|working> command line interface
<AireadFan> adam8157, calm down ^_^
<mayli> AireadFan: adam8157 你俩有激情
<adam8157> mayli: 警告一次
<AireadFan> maivel, hehe,嘛激情
 * pocoyo 有人躺着中枪。
<AireadFan> pocoyo, 传说中的鞭尸？
<pocoyo> AireadFan: 还是你打中的。
<AireadFan> pocoyo, 啊～～
<lainme> 刚吃饭回来，这是怎么了
<pocoyo> AireadFan: maivel 自己向上看。
<pocoyo> lainme: 我11点半都吃完了。
<AireadFan> pocoyo, 我是新鸟，米看懂
<AireadFan> pocoyo, maivel mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei mengfei mmfei 这句话啥含意
<AireadFan> ^k^, hi
<MeaCulpa> ?
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好。
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 完成了？
<^k^> AireadFan, 好  ㍤ 
<pocoyo> AireadFan: mayli 说你俩有基情。你拐回去问人家 maivel 。 你说 maivel 是不是躺着被你打中了？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你被误伤了。
<MeaCulpa> Her Majesty,  The Imp
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 火球
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 还没，估计今天写不完
 * Stifler 头疼，各位支招
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<AireadFan> pocoyo, 不行，水太深了，解释了也不懂，难道要rtfm...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 来玩 Minetest
<AireadFan> ^k^, go on
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 发现要写的东西不少
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 没空，我要玩Disciples
<pocoyo> tenzu: 都整成 paper了？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 在写教程，完成了1/3不到
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 怎么还写教程呢？
<AireadFan> ^k^, 机器人，你反应好慢啊
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 备忘呗
 * pocoyo 膜拜 tenzu
<tenzu> pocoyo: 平身
 * pocoyo è°¢ tenzu 
<^k^> AireadFan, 你想听到的一个笑话吗？  ㍤ 
<pocoyo> 直到今天 ^k^ 都不会理我。
<mayli> pocoyo: 直到今天我也没看懂^k^说的啥意思
<pocoyo> mayli: 还是大小眼儿好
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 你让我想起 lainme，我就是因为看了她的blog开始崇拜的
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 囡囡是技术型的
 * pocoyo 围观 dungeon_jiero tenzu 两人 YY
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 你一个人还围观？
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 我蹲边上看
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 我是拍马的。
<Cherrot> 求助，有人用过Windows下的gtalk英文客户端嘛？ 如果服务器证书有问题，客户端会不会拒绝连接？还是忽略安全隐患继续连接？  
<Cherrot> 或者有没有啥测试的办法？ 虚拟机倒是有的 :D
<dungeon_jiero> Cherrot: 那个过时了。一般都是没用 SSL 的。我不会设置 SSL
<pocoyo> 好久不用 gtalkm
<Cherrot> dungeon_jiero: 因为要和一个被监视的人联系…… 我首先想到的就是gtalk了...  还有其他IM 可以推荐吗？
<AsuraLe> QQ,MSN
<layerbase> Cherrot, 我正在用 怎么了
<dungeon_jiero> Cherrot: Gtalk用 Pidgin 替代
<mayli> Cherrot: DCC
<Cherrot> AsuraLe:  QQ 的加密还是算了吧……  MSN 可靠么？
<Cherrot> layerbase: 那你的客户端提示过你SSL证书有问题拒绝连接服务器吗？
<Stifler> 飞鸽传输
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 你一定要SSL加密传输？
<Cherrot> dungeon_jiero: mayli 好，我试试:)
<layerbase> Cherrot, 木有的
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 是个敏感人士，已经被监视了
<layerbase> Cherrot, 起码要ssl到国外再说吧
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 这样的啊~~~~你还是实用XMPP的SSL方式吧~~~
<Cherrot> layerbase: 所以我想到了gtalk .. 可担心会有中间人攻击
<void1> pidgin + otr 插件
<layerbase> Cherrot, 你的担心一定是存在的
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 我担心的是有中间人攻击，即使支持SSL，但如果忽略证书问题继续连接那不是白搭
<layerbase> Cherrot, 更多的东西 除非问5毛了
<Cherrot> void1: 谢谢！ 我试试看
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 详细的情况我也不太熟悉了
<layerbase> Cherrot, gtk客户端比web-ssl要好？
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 比较传统的方式是走VPN之类的SSL端认证信号
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 嗯 
<layerbase> 128位加密在国内现在还算违法么
<Cherrot> layerbase: 国内没有法律规定这个   当时美国是有法律的
 * Cherrot SSL普遍采用256位吧？
<ofan> A:小明，去打篮球么？B:不了，我还要去写小说。。。提问，小明身高多少？A:2.26米 B:1.42米 
<Cherrot> ofan: B  好冷
<palomino|working> ........
<ofan> 。。。
<layerbase> Cherrot, 我记得10年前不让用128位啊
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 加密算违法？？？？？这是什么法律规定？？？是不能加密还是？？？
<Cherrot> layerbase: 我不知道呢……我了解的资料是美国的法律限制。  SSL被破解后没两天sf.net 就推2048位SSL方案了
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 不可逆加密么 5毛担心网民。。。。
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 这法律制定的诡异.......现在的SSL证书好像一般都是2048位的了.....512位的都不怎么用了......再说了，数字认证是个趋势啊，这能禁止的了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 莫非你的书邮到了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 早就
<gfrog> adam8157: 球晒单
<adam8157> gfrog: wait
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 难得现在还有这么天真的孩子
<adam8157> gfrog: http://minus.com/mi61FunNR
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 2011-11-03-161750_1920x1080_scrot - Minus.com
<adam8157> gfrog: 不都是我买的
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 说实在的没关心过这个问题，因为我现在的东西还没有需要强加密的~~
<layerbase> 我这有个CSF格式 换了N种播放器都不行 谁有办法？完美解码也试过了
<dungeon_jiero> layerbase: 国产格式，
<Cherrot> layerbase: linux下有完美解码？
<gfrog> adam8157: 网络编程2卷是你的嘛？ 还是C和指针？
<Ein-lio> csf格式的视频，我也有。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀呀，早知道让你带好了。。。我也想买这三本的
<layerbase> dungeon_jiero, 类似于科健什么的 没办法播放 居然
<dungeon_jiero> layerbase: 恩。无法
<adam8157> gfrog: UNP, TCPIP, Oranges, 具体数学, Debug hacks
<adam8157> gfrog: 这六本是我买的
<layerbase> Ein-lio, 那你用科健还是什么播放其 遇到过没法放的没
<adam8157> gfrog: 嘿嘿
<gfrog> adam8157: 具体数学是神马玩意？
<Cherrot> layerbase: 我 我有印象，是可以两个屏幕对吧？
<layerbase> Cherrot, 恩
<AsuraLe> 我也想问，啥叫具体数学？
<adam8157> gfrog: 计算机数学基础 高德纳是三名作者之一
<Ein-lio> 以前买《电脑爱好者》全年集。送的一张光盘，里面有csf的视频和一个播放器。
<layerbase> Cherrot, 几年前搜集了一个播放器 可以对付这种没法解码的
<gfrog> adam8157: 呦呦，找个介绍看看去，似乎很牛
<Ein-lio> 那个播放器只有win版的。
<layerbase> Ein-lio, 播放器是好找的 问题是我这几个文件出问题还是怎么地
<adam8157> gfrog: 下了龙珠和IQ博士的漫画...嘿嘿, 可以在kindle上看
<AsuraLe> Ein-lio: 那你去wine下面放
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 我手机上有 变形金刚和阿童木的漫画。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 咋了
<gfrog> adam8157: 6寸看漫画一般般，需要事先处理下图片。 
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 只是想到了你和 龙珠
<Ein-lio> AsuraLe: 不喜欢用wine
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 这种漫画适合小孩看 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> Ein-lio: 无法。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 我没有感情了。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 话说为啥龙书叫龙书咧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 恐龙书
<adam8157> GNUdog: 龙书是操作系统那本
<adam8157> GNUdog: 好像是, 就是因为封面呗
<GNUdog> AsuraLe: 现在很多 root issue 根本不让你选择 1024
<GNUdog> adam8157: 好吧 =.=
<GNUdog> 其实想买 TAOCP
<GNUdog> 结果木有货了
<layerbase> 想在这个频道注册个固定的ID 需要付费？
<GNUdog> layerbase: 不用
<MeaCulpa> layerbase: 显然不需要
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我没有那个勇气, 最多也就看看具体数学
<layerbase> 如何操作？
<adam8157> gfrog: 处理好的哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，球分享
<GNUdog> http://minus.com/mbgjjL34rT
<^k^> GNUdog ⇪ t: Screen Shot 2011-11-07 at 1.29.33 PM - Minus.com
<gfrog> adam8157: 龙书是操作系统嘛？ 不是编译原理？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 编译原理
<adam8157> gfrog: 有恐龙书和龙书
<gfrog> GNUdog: adam8157 你们。。。 你们。。 我不买书了，找你们蹭去。。。 都是我想看的书呀
<adam8157> gfrog: ftp://10.66.13.98
<GNUdog|work> 来吧
<MeaCulpa> 居然有人要看这个....厉害，以前用来催眠的
<adam8157> gfrog: 里面很多好书的哦
<adam8157> gfrog: ebook目录都是6寸裁剪好的
 * gfrog 蛋蛋的ftp好经典哦
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 反正，也是必修课，就痛苦点吧
 * gfrog 我抓下来用dropbox给大家分享算了，hiahia
<adam8157> gfrog: dropbox...
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，龙珠也是裁好的给6寸版嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: yes
<gfrog> adam8157: dropbox咋啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 高清, 文件有点大
<gfrog> adam8157: 发现google docs共享大量文件不太爽
<hamo> adam8157: 我机子的IP多少？
<Ein-lio> gfrog: dropbox要翻墙
<adam8157> gfrog: 没啥
<gfrog> Ein-lio: 现在不用
<adam8157> hamo: 12.190
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥我自己都连不上..
<adam8157> gfrog: 万事俱备 只欠kindle
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<Cherrot> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gnome-shell-software-rendering.html  貌似是我的福音。。。
<^k^> Cherrot ⇪ t: GNOME Shell 软件渲染 — LinuxTOY
<gfrog> adam8157: 谨慎怀疑你的kindle是你送自己的圣诞礼物，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 12.10前会送到的
<adam8157> 23号就能到转运公司
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀呀，不知道我的touch啥时候送到。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱俩应该差不多时间
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说最近阅读量明显上去了，google reader里的未读明显减少。 不过kindle里的剑桥中国史还没翻几页。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 求王小波全集
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这木有
<hamo> adam8157: 我有..
<adam8157> gfrog: 大爱王小波
<adam8157> hamo: 共享
<hamo> =我去邮箱里淘淘啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 还有脂评校验本石头记
<adam8157> hamo: 你的书全共享出来算了
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 我要看原版的西廂記和金瓶梅
<layerbase> verycd
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你这口味，哎呀呀，不错。。。
<bob_>  /topic
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 哦，， 話說 本尊 木有看過什麼經典名著
 * gfrog dropbox的public文件夹的访问链接是神马样子的呀。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: uid/filename
<adam8157> gfrog: 用脚本可以获取的
<gfrog> adam8157: uid是神马？
<GNUdog> http://10.66.12.113/down/ebook/ -> 持续同步中…
<adam8157> gfrog: 类似这样http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28545026/Endnote-v4-0-2.dmg 这个文件我已经删了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，怎么取哪。。。
 * pityonline 说哪天举办 Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party 了吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/dropbox.py
<adam8157> pityonline: 还有这个呢
<pityonline> adam8157: gfrog 去年去过的
<gfrog> pityonline: adam8157 嗯，我去打酱油来着，哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: 脂砚斋重评石头记甲戌校本
<hamo> adam8157: 这个行不
<AireadFan> adam8157, uidof
<hamo> adam8157: 我那个就是这个..
<adam8157> hamo: 那算了 我有更好的本子
<AireadFan> adam8157, uidof init
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 在？
 * microcai 待机绝对比关机省电
<AireadFan> adam8157, 错了错了，我想成pidof了.....,刚睡醒，有点迷糊
<microcai> adam8157: 今天买了个计量插座
<microcai> adam8157: 待机功率也就 5.X w 
<microcai> adam8157: 关机，光漏电功率就 6.X w 了
<microcai> adam8157: 待机更省电 
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马，出来踢蛋蛋
<adam8157> microcai: ...闲的
<microcai> adam8157:... ..
<microcai> adam8157:  电脑空闲的时候功耗才 60w 
<microcai> adam8157: 我以前不知道原来电脑这么省电的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ??
<adam8157> microcai: 笔记本变压器才总功率60W
<microcai> adam8157: 但是性能不咋的啊
<microcai> adam8157: 笔记本空闲的时候功率是 20w 
<adam8157> microcai: 性能控 (盖戳
<microcai> adam8157: 已经拿同事的电脑测过了
<microcai> adam8157: 比较省电的是 17w , 费电的是 28w 
<microcai> adam8157: 都是空闲状态测的变压器的功率 
<Stifler> 100w
<microcai> Stifler: 你的电脑性能都没我的好，居然功耗比我的高
<microcai> Stifler: 赶紧扔了那破 A U 
<gfrog> adam8157: test dropbox shared folder http://db.tt/DNlz7O8m
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Dropbox - Comic - Simplify your life 
<Stifler> microcai: -.-是阿，电都用来发热了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你是不是share了那个kindle dropbox?
<gfrog> adam8157: kindle?
<microcai> Stifler: 推土机的 ？
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是那个分享kindle书的dropbox
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的dropbox上木有，不过确实看过那个分享书的。。。
<Stifler> microcai: i3
 * microcai 我的电脑整机空闲状态功耗 60w 算是非常省电了啊
<microcai> Stifler: 我的是 Xeon E3-1230 
<adam8157> gfrog: 还想着你加下然后共享出来 我懒得加
<microcai> Stifler:  考虑到变压器只有  80% 的效率
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo http://db.tt/rNe0wXl
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Dropbox - Public - Simplify your life 
<Stifler> 一定是我打开网页的方法不对
<microcai> Stifler: 那只有  50w 不到的功耗啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，从你那抓东西哪，你会不会卡？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个里头猛
<Stifler> microcai: 不知道，特别热
<microcai> Stifler:  i3 费电还没性能
<adam8157> gfrog: 8核8G工作站 卡啥?
<Guest7100> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<adam8157> Guest7100: 警告一次
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于投影仪和xorg.conf http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352684 今天电脑在教室用，连上了投影仪之后认不出来，nvidia-settings里面也看不到，重启后仍然不行，看网上说的都是改xorg.conf，但是我的那个x11里根本母牛xorg.conf，在ubuntu英文论坛里看到了一个解决的帖子，又看了看wiki说xorg.conf是静态配置，可以自己 ...
<Stifler> microcai: 是啊
<Guest7100> adam8157: 为啥 gfrog 叫你没事？
<GNUdog|work> Guest7100, 因为他怕真人 PK
<adam8157> Guest7100: 一个办公室的 怕他真人攻击
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<Guest7100> adam8157: ....
<Guest7100> GNUdog|work: 你跟 dandan 也一个办公室 ？
 * ScarletWolf gfrog VS adam8157. Round 1. Fight !
<GNUdog|work> Guest7100, 我站起来就能砸丫后脑勺
<Guest7100> GNUdog|work: 哦。。。想起来了。。。
<adam8157> 原来是你 屡教不改
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋....
 * Stifler 三天没lashi了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 他跑了。。。
<roylez_> Stifler: ...
 * gfrog kicks ScarletWolf 
 * Stifler 好憋
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 我怎么了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 别人分享的dropbox链接可以link到自己的账户里嘛？ 直接复制一份这种事情好郁闷呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 顶上"copy to my driobox"
<gfrog> adam8157: 这就真copy了，然后自己的空间被吃掉一大块。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: en 18.5G无压力
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。 你刷过？
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实我是同步压力比较大。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 挂在blog上 写在签名里 弄个假edu邮箱
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀呀，搞个虚拟机刷下空间去算了，哈哈
<cfy> adam8157: 被发现了么。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: GNUdog ps. 那个图书分享的dropbox里的两本字典不错。
<gfrog> hamo: ^^
<GNUdog> gfrog: 字典？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 嗯，kindle的英汉字典，
<GNUdog> gfrog: 我笔记本用的是 Merriam Webster...
<GNUdog> 木有 Kindle
<gfrog> GNUdog: 额，你不粉kindle？ 哦，那无视你，哈哈
 * adam8157 goldendict 外加2个多G字典的路过 各种英美词句发音
 * gfrog 从 adam8157 那里拷漫画被卡死
<adam8157> gfrog: 会么?
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥客户端哦
<dungeon_jiero> 都是 看书党额。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 笔记本硬盘太坑爹，lftp
<dungeon_jiero> 看书党。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就是你硬盘不给力
<cfy> adam8157: 你kindle到没？
<cfy> jyfl987: 求你的机器配置，京东那个。还有么？
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 我一般都用 iPad 看电子书
<adam8157> cfy: kindle touch, will ship at 11.21
<cfy> adam8157: 今天？！ 这你等了多久。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 10.9 买的
<adam8157> cfy: touch嘛
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啧啧
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。真有耐心
<adam8157> cfy: touch 必需的
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在跟我换还来得及
<roylez_> cfy: cc，你肥来啦？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: wait
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，我又被kick了 T_T
<pocoyo> cfy: 该不该。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不该
<jyfl987> cfy: http://diy.360buy.com/DIY_Xxpz.aspx?id=616135  
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 详细配置 - DIY装机大师 - 京东商城
<cfy> jyfl987: 好的。
<jyfl987> cfy: 看起来没降价 反而涨价了
<cfy> jyfl987: 你换成intel的了?
<pocoyo> cfy:  那就自认倒霉算了。
<cfy> pocoyo: T_T
<cfy> pocoyo: 求op照
<pocoyo> cfy: 咱也不是op :D
<cfy> pocoyo: 唉。
<pocoyo> cfy: 老老实实做人 
<jyfl987> cfy: 是的
<qsdiy> hello
<qsdiy> ^_-
<^k^> qsdiy, 好  ㍦ 
<cfy> jyfl987: 我其实想试试amd
<cfy> pocoyo: 好吧。做良民
<cfy> jyfl987: 无线网卡倒是降价了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥价？
<cfy> pocoyo: 25ï¿¥
<pocoyo> cfy: 这么便宜。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 无线网卡我买了就没用 那个网卡驱动倒是有代码可以编译 但是速度惨不忍睹
<roylez_> cfy: 偷偷的踢
<pocoyo> cfy: niubility.
<cfy> jyfl987: 不会吧，应该用的和我一样的。 和 roylez_ 也一样的吧，我感觉还行啊
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么偷偷得踢？
<pocoyo> cfy: 趁人回家睡觉的时候
<jyfl987> cfy: 那我不知道怎么回事 反正下载速度是 xxxB/s WTF!!!
 * adam8157 要先下手么?
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<cfy> jyfl987: debian wheezy就能用了呀
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xfce桌面的一个恼人的小bug http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352694 在主菜单编辑器内执行了一次“还原”操作，之后，“应用程序菜单”的“设置”菜单内，内容都还在，但是，进入主菜单编辑器，“设置”菜单的内容大部分都丢失了，这个主菜单编辑器，难道还是gnome的遗留物？如何编辑xfce的“应用 ...
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<vincent_wang> .
<pocoyo> cfy: v5.
<cfy> pocoyo: 我有点怕。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我懂的。
<GNUdog> 蛋蛋刚去搞基了
<GNUdog> 才回来
<adam8157> cfy: ...
 * pocoyo 看戏。
 * adam8157 倒咖啡好吧
<adam8157> cfy: 想让我ban你么?
<cfy> pocoyo: 我应该不断的deop么。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 不要。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 那就老老实实的~!
<pocoyo> cfy: 自个儿办。
<cfy> pocoyo: op惹不起啊。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我从不惹op
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<forfun> 谁熟悉gtk编程？帮忙看下：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=352695
<^k^> forfun ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一个最简单的gtk程序，为什么会有一条警告信息： Gtk-Message: Failed to load module
 * ScarletWolf op之间的决斗，就是看谁下手快？
 * cfy 被 adam8157 deop了。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 那不是这样的。。。。。
 * adam8157 永久op无数条命 临时op一下子就死了
<cfy> 是这样。。。。
<cfy> 不是一个数量级啊。。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 如果两个永久之间爆发战争呢?
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 看权限了。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 只有握手言和吧
<cfy> adam8157: 永久op也不一定有添加op的权限吧
<cfy> 添加删除
<adam8157> cfy: 不一定
<cfy> adam8157: 你有么？
<adam8157> cfy: 没有
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 那 adam8157 碰到有的就怂了
<adam8157> cfy: 蓉蓉有, 请他吃顿饭就好
<cfy> adam8157: 碰不到。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 在北京见了蓉蓉好几次了
<cfy> adam8157: 一个函数 for(a){for(b){}}比for(b){for(a){}}慢好多好多 T_T
<cfy> 头痛
<adam8157> ...
<pocoyo> adam8157: 他是不是很高。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 忘了 和我差不多高吧
<hutong236>  人家都出国了吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 哈哈 你强大阿 kick 阿蛋了
<cfy> jyfl987: 然后就被解除武装了。。。
<cfy> 看来 jyfl987 也是有op的南宁啊
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 小白提问：如何编写一个程序可以占用终端并执行自己的命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352697 第一次发帖，不知道表达的对不对，目前刚接触操作系统，实验要求使用C语言做一个程序，需要一个死循环占用终端，并且可以执行类似ls、touch、cd等命令。现在不知道怎么实现ls命令额。。。特来求助各 ...
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 临时工伤不起
<hutong236> 呵呵
<jyfl987> cfy: 我没有 我要有的话 这里就没人了
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。i got it.
<jyfl987> cfy: 写个机器人 用 lru算法 把热门的nick挤进一个白名单里 其他的统统杀光
<hutong236> ？？
<cfy> jyfl987: 很好，干吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 你给提供机器人托管的shell么
<cfy> jyfl987: 我已经没有vps了呀
<jyfl987> cfy: 那你怎么卖的代理？
<cfy> jyfl987: ofan 在卖啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 你看到 shlug了是吧。
<GNUdog|work> sync 完了，嗯
<test_> 无聊的人还真不少。
<zprood> 有人能帮下么？
<zprood> 怎么批量去除文件的前缀
<cfy> zprood: rename --help看下
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 搞错人了 你们两个我都能混淆 诶
<cfy> zprood: rename --help贴下
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: shlug 跟我有啥关系？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己用api写个 https://www.dropbox.com/developers
<cfy> jyfl987: 我在shlug说过。我以为你在那里看到了
<jyfl987> cfy: 马斯克雷呢？
<cfy> shulog mailist
<gfrog> adam8157: 你你你你，讨厌~
<cfy> jyfl987: 上海linux用户组
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 每次看你的msg都得想半天你说的是啥事。。。
<cfy> zprood: 直接运行rename，贴下输出
<zprood> cfy, rename [ -v ] [ -n ] [ -f ] perlexpr [ files ]
<jyfl987> cfy: 你去上海了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 邮件列表啊
<cfy> zprood: 原来啥样的文件名，你想改成啥样？
<zprood> cfy, 原来的文件是"Link to XXX"，现在想去掉 "Link to"
<NoIE> plus.google.com 不翻墙也可以访问了，有人知道吗？
<cfy> zprood: rename -n -v 's/Link to //' *看下
<cfy> zprood: 可以的话，去掉-n再运行一遍
<cfy> zprood: rename -n -v 's/^Link to //' *看下
<layerbase> s/是社么意思
<jyfl987> 诶  我考虑转emacs阿
<cfy> perl语法
<cfy> jyfl987: 不错
<hamo> jyfl987: 不错..
<jyfl987> cfy: 主要是 vim的buffer不支持画图 许多插件可能用不起来
<layerbase> perl的正则？
<jyfl987> 但是我很想在写代码的时候 中途切过来看看
<jyfl987> 这个如果是emacs应该很好实现个插件的吧？ cfy?
<zprood> cfy, 貌似没效果 
<cfy> jyfl987: 画图？
<wzssyqa> test
<zprood> 执行后显示 reading filenames from STDIN
<cfy> zprood: 哦？
<jyfl987> cfy: 就是图形的那种界面了 ncurse搞不定那种
<cfy> zprood: 你有写上 * 么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 在emacs打开图片？
<jyfl987> hamo: emacs有vi like的绑定么 我虽然想用他 但是习惯了vim的按键
<gfrog> zprood: $ i="Link to A b c"; echo ${i#*to}
<cfy> jyfl987: 有
<hamo> jyfl987: 这问得...就等于问共产党有没有资本主义...虽然真有...
<zprood> cfy, 没有 
<cfy> ....
<cfy> zprood: 那写上
<gfrog> zprood: 这命令啥输出？
<jyfl987> hamo: 额 emacs是os vim是code editor 不冲突嘛
<zprood> cfy, 多谢
<cfy> zprood: 好了？
<zprood> 嗯 是的。
<hamo> jyfl987: emacs可是一个除了editor不好用以外什么都好的操作系统..
<jyfl987> hamo: 难道你让我这样的人 以后上下又开始用 方向键？
<zprood> gfrog, 多谢
<hamo> jyfl987: 其实emacs的键绑定也还挺好学的呢..
<jyfl987> hamo: 所以配上vim是绝配阿 真搞不清 为何这些人没想过结合在一起
<cfy> zprood: 那个rename使用perl写出来。最强大的批量重命名软件之一
<jyfl987> hamo: 我小指头不灵活 这个是生理缺陷 
<hamo> jyfl987: 这俩结合起来，叫中国共产党了就..
<jyfl987> hamo: lol
<jyfl987> 有vim特色的emacs
<jyfl987> vi-like binding code editor running on Emacs OS
<hamo> jyfl987: emacs有个vi-mode
<zprood> cfy, 额，确实很强大 呵呵。
<jyfl987> hamo: 那不错 难怪好多人都转了
<hamo> jyfl987: emacs做为一个伪装成编辑器的操作系统还是够格的..
<palomino|working> ....
<jyfl987> xvile - VI Like Emacs - vi work-alike (X11)    hamo
<zprood> cfy, 之前把文件做了link同步到dropbox了，然后重装了系统。恢复回来的就多了link to，所以想去掉。
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez_ 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> zprood: 哦
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<ScarletWolf> palomino|working: 不是摸过一次了么？还没摸够？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo> jyfl987: 额..你这个就不是emacs了..
<palomino|working> -_- , roylez
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 各种攻击方式阿。。
 * ScarletWolf 看不懂火星文
<xiehong> +nkname
<adam8157> roylez_: 你还真有爱啊...
<hutong236> :-!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez_ http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/161175.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: IBM大型机自12月16日起将支持Windows系统_IBM_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> tonghuix: Hi, 我那会儿不在
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 用WIN7旗舰版WUBI安装ubuntu卡在正在配置目标系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352701 一直显示正在配置目标系统 等了很久很久很久很久，求助啊，在线等答案 统计信息: 发表于 由 lucifermoon — 2011-11-07 15:15 
<adam8157> tonghuix: ping?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....一大坨shit...估计我国客户有需求
<AireadFan> 大家，学习python有什么好的网站没？
<tonghuix> adam8157, 忘了。。。啥事
<adam8157> tonghuix: 你跟我说你推荐了 AireadFan 
<AireadFan> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说，Windows 的确貌似更安全...攻击Windows的人往往着眼于小利和炫技。
<tonghuix> adam8157, 哦对对
<MeaCulpa> AireadFan: google
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 红帽还要py娃？
<adam8157> tonghuix: 呵呵, 求各种推荐啊, 求贤若饥渴
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 要
<AireadFan> MeaCulpa, 谢谢....
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 饥渴？
<vincent_wang> .
<Stifler> ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: py的干点啥呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat8367
<cfy> 谁用过hastable
<cfy> 我今天算是感觉到了，key越多，速度越慢。。。。
<PowerFailure> cfy: 这不显然么..另外，应该是hashtable吧？
<cfy> PowerFailure: 唉。。。。刚才才发现差距巨大啊。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...django娃娃...里面web写的不多，可见你们还有美工和js娃娃，不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不晓得 呵呵 估计是openshift那边要的吧
<cfy> adam8157: adam好无聊啊
<adam8157> cfy: 恩(二声)?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯(四声）
 * PowerFailure 表示 adam8157 确实很闲...
<cfy> PowerFailure: 闲还好。无聊咋办？
<cfy> 额。。。把hash table换成array以后。。。。快了100倍。。。
<cfy> 本来跑10000秒的程序（真的跑了10000s),现在只需100s
<jyfl987> cfy: 作用又不一样 
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。是的。我本来觉得hash table比较好。其实array就够了
<PowerFailure> cfy: 什么语言？是内置的hash table类么？难道是C#？
<cfy> PowerFailure: common lisp
<MeaCulpa> 要是hashtable和array一样快...还要array作甚...
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 女的就认识了是吧？？？
<GNUdog> adam8157 一直都很闲
<adam8157> PowerFailure: ..擦 是你啊
<GNUdog> 强烈要求加任务
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 啥就是我啊..
 * adam8157 某人办信用卡写的我作为联系人.....
<PowerFailure> GNUdog 帮我跑power failure...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没考虑到效率嘛。。。以为没啥的。。。结果出来10000s....
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 蛤蟆是你啊
<PowerFailure> cfy: lisp里的hash table...真不敢想象是用什么实现的...
<PowerFailure> adam8157: ...
<cfy> PowerFailure: 。。。。你。。。。。
<cfy> PowerFailure: 看来你对lisp误解了。
<PowerFailure> cfy: 虽然我学过scheme...但CL真没接触过..
<cfy> PowerFailure: 学过？
<PowerFailure> cfy: 真心学过...
<cfy> PowerFailure: cl和任何语言比都不差的。
<PowerFailure> cfy: 对啊..但是用car cdr什么的实现哈希表...
<cfy> PowerFailure: 当然我真的觉得lispworks好贵 T_T
<cfy> PowerFailure: 我看看
<GNUdog> PowerFailure: 哥正在跑 bonding
<PowerFailure> GNUdog 216跑lvm还真是有问题啊..
<cfy> PowerFailure: ...和别的语言一样啊。。
<zhangkaixuan> pidgin有上不了gtalk了
<PowerFailure> cfy: 求详细..
<GNUdog> PowerFailure: 哦？
<PowerFailure> GNUdog 我在另一台机子上装也panic了..
<PowerFailure> cfy: 用法跟别的肯定一样...我是说底层实现..别的语言毕竟有数组，有树什么的..
<PowerFailure> cfy: lisp只有list...
<cfy> PowerFailure: 你out了
<cfy> PowerFailure: common lisp也有array
<cfy> PowerFailure: scheme也有array啊，我记得
 * cfy pasted "hash" at http://paste2.org/get/1763554
<PowerFailure> cfy: 还真有...我当时学的时候没用到过..我以为没有呢..SICP那书就没用过array..全是car cdr
<cfy> PowerFailure: 这。。。。。
<cfy> PowerFailure: 好吧。。。。sicp这书教的不是语言。。。是编程思想
 * cfy pasted "hash" at http://paste2.org/get/1763556
<PowerFailure> cfy: 那这么说我就不算学过scheme了..
<cfy> PowerFailure: 看上面
<cfy> PowerFailure: clozure common lisp的hash实现
<PowerFailure> cfy: 好吧..果然是vector..
<cfy> PowerFailure: 貌似实现的时候，有映射到底层的lisp汇编，然后估计转换成特定平台的。然后再。。。。。
<cfy> PowerFailure: 我猜是这样。
<PowerFailure> cfy: lisp是可以编译的..就类似java那样..
<cfy> PowerFailure: 嗯。
<PowerFailure> cfy: 现在的脚本语言基本都可以了..谁不行谁就弱爆了..
<PowerFailure> cfy: 再引入什么JIT什么的...
<cfy> PowerFailure: 那不是。common lisp可以像C那样编译的
<PowerFailure> cfy: CL可以直接编译成二进制代码？
<cfy> PowerFailure: 是的。比如sbcl
<cfy> sbcl是High quality native compiler
<PowerFailure> cfy: 对对，想起来了，我用过这东西..sbcl，库SB巨大..
<cfy> PowerFailure: 可以编译成独立的exe啊
<microcai> cfy:  exe  ... ...
<PowerFailure> cfy: 我在linux用过这东西的软件...装他的库下了半天..
<microcai> cfy: 应该说可以编译成独立的 ELF 
<cfy> PowerFailure: lispworks据说可以deliver成比较小的executable file
<cfy> PowerFailure: 呵呵。。。。
<cfy> microcai: 哦。
 * PowerFailure 表示看好go-lang
<cfy> PowerFailure: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/913671/are-there-lisp-native-code-compilers
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: Are there Lisp native code compilers? - Stack Overflow
<cfy> *debug*
<cfy> ....
 * Stifler sleeping
<Guest94917> 我的oracle数据库system表空间快满了，我继续往数据库里写数据会丢失吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 最近不用 twitter?
<bluebird> somebody can help me?
<cfy> Kandu: 最近都没翻墙了
<bluebird> 我的oracle数据库system表空间快满了，我继续往数据
<bluebird>                    库里写数据会丢失吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ThinkPad T410可以安装ubuntu哪个版本？菜鸟请教各位大师 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352712 我想在ThinkPad T410笔记本电脑上，再插拨一个U盘（上面安装有ubuntu） 我打算在U盘上安装ubuntu7.04版，但一启动，就是黑屏，是不是集成显卡的问题啊？ 换其他电脑都可以正常安装ubuntu~~~郁闷中 我可以安装ubuntu ...
<Stifler> t410好贵..
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么在windows下可以使用dropbox,在linux下就不行了呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352715 为什么在windows下可以使用dropbox,在linux下就不行了呢？ 求解，我不用什么外链，只是存取自己的一些文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hawk1918 — 2011-11-07 16:26 
<roylez_> Stifler: 哈，别买
<roylez_> Stifler: 我的t410用了一年，电池只能管10分钟了
<jyfl987> roylez_: 果然强大阿 是不是有内置烤肉架？
<microcai> roylez 烤肉架费电，试试推土机
<jyfl987> microcai: 你又来宣传省电了
<iOpera> 可怜的 roylez。我老本本，还能坚持1;40的
 * jyfl987 roylez_ 只能十分钟 ee却可以1个小时40分钟 差距阿
<Stifler> roylez_: T系列不都是精品咩？ 
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * jyfl987 one night in beijing
 * adam8157 T410路过 可惜公司给配的, 没有蓝牙, 没有摄像头.....
 * Stifler 中奖了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以配嘛
<cfy> iOpera: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=352593
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求解释代码
<adam8157> cfy: 异教徒 or 小怪物? 成天lisp, perl的
<cfy> adam8157: lisp怎么异教了。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: perl才是。。。
<iOpera> cfy: 干吗。
<cfy> iOpera: 看贴啊。
<iOpera> 你不是说了
<cfy> iOpera: 我只说了一句。。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 这一句就足够要你命了 呵呵
<iOpera> 详细说，可没功夫。perl是一点就通的。不需要手把手教的。
<jyfl987> iOpera: p 写得跟鬼画符一样的
<cfy> jyfl987: .
<iOpera> cfy: 你应该 bs jyfl987。这容易上手的，都学不会。
<Stifler> -.-
<cfy> iOpera: 别提了。perlxs会不？
<cfy> iOpera: XS会么？
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我学pl可比py早
<cfy> iOpera: 其实我不会perl T_T
<cfy> iOpera: 我用的都是皮毛
<iOpera> jyfl987: 啥都会。啥都不会。等于没说。
<iOpera> cfy: 不知道。需要才看
<cfy> iOpera: 还有写汇编么？
 * adam8157 围观
<jyfl987> iOpera: 至少不是说的那样 上手是容易 别人的代码看得你头大
<cfy> adam8157: 不用围观了。又到了 ee 下班时间了。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我写点mips asm
<iOpera> 写asm，不会macro的，等于不会。下班。
<cfy> jyfl987: 要写单片机asm了。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: macro?
<jyfl987> 自己也可以定义macro 有什么大不了的 
<jyfl987> cfy: 你什么单片机阿 ? avr 还是 51
<cfy> jyfl987: 学校的。51.
<cfy> jyfl987: 我自己用avr,当然用C
<microcai> cfy:  51 那种东西啊？ ... 诶。没了他神舟都飞不起来
<jyfl987> cfy: 真羡慕 你们在学校里就可以玩这个 我当初要是在学校就可以玩这个 那该多好 诶
<jyfl987> microcai: 额 神舟用51
<microcai> jyfl987: 你现在也可以玩啊
<cfy> microcai: 不应该fpga么。。。
<crazypig> 还是irc好点。
<jyfl987> microcai: 现在哪里有时间阿 我都想有点时间看书多好 
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<crazypig> gtalk间歇性掉线。
<microcai> cfy:  51 的可靠性是经过了检验的
<microcai> cfy: 当然用 51 
<microcai> cfy: 可靠性有保障
 * PowerFailure 神舟用51？？
<cfy> microcai: fpag不可靠？
<cfy> microcai: avr不可靠？
<microcai> cfy: 要自己设计啊
<microcai> cfy: 自然就不可靠了
<cfy> microcai: avr怎么不可靠了？
<cfy> microcai: 程序要自己写啊。一样不可靠。
<microcai> cfy:  fpag 不可靠
<cfy> microcai: 直接买外国的实现都不可靠
<microcai> cfy: 会 51的人一抓一大把啊
<cfy> microcai: 还不是追尾？
<jyfl987> microcai: avr难道就没经过检验？
<microcai> cfy: 而且中国有国产的 51芯片
<cfy> microcai: 能学会avr的一抓一大吧
<cfy> microcai: 那有怎么样？
<cfy> 除了技术含量低
<microcai> cfy: 便宜。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我觉得直接用外国人证明的定理都不可靠 要搞就用中国人证明的物理定理 和 一些定律来发明电路 然后设计cpu 这样才可靠
<microcai> jyfl987: +1
<cfy> microcai: 便宜？航天飞机需要很多单片机？
<jyfl987> microcai: 中国国产的芯片 除了51 还有个出货量很大的 6502
<jyfl987> cfy: 要几十万个么
<cfy> jyfl987: 几十万个。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 才几万块钱嘛 慌什么
<microcai> cfy: 航天飞机用的是  8086 
<cfy> microcai: jyfl987: 听说战斗机用的fpga
<Stifler> 用算盘
<microcai> cfy: 听说而已
<jyfl987> cfy: 不可能 设计的时候用 真正出厂还不固化了？如果不固化 被人入侵 改改你的电路 你不完蛋了？
<hellowuan> ha ha
<microcai> SB 
<microcai> 跑进来就 ha ha 两下
<jyfl987> microcai: ] 
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 准备去吃饭
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么早吃饭干嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 饿了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我今天早上 中午都没吃饭 还不饿
<microcai> adam8157: 你们真幸福
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<microcai> adam8157: 后悔没有去做测试
<jyfl987> 只吃了两个苹果 一个巨型的 一个微型的
<microcai> adam8157:  5555555555555555555555555555555555
<jyfl987> microcai: 你可以去阿 adam8157那招人 我觉得你倒是合适
<adam8157> microcai: 吃完了再回来干活的 
<PowerFailure> microcai: 某浪很忙么？
<microcai> PowerFailure: 某浪很国企。
<microcai> PowerFailure: 非常不爽
<jyfl987> microcai: 渣浪一点也没说错
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看看那个首页就知道了
<microcai> jyfl987: 谁是渣浪 ?
<microcai> adam8157: 救救我脱离苦海吧
<jyfl987> microcai: 贵司
<microcai> adam8157: 你还可以拿到我半个月的工资做奖励
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 那个是没办法的 
<adam8157> microcai: 投简历给我啊 lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋要吃啥？煎蛋？
<microcai> adam8157:  好啊～
<adam8157> roylez_: 准备去吃饺子
<microcai> adam8157: 我更新一下
<jyfl987> microcai: 你老婆找到工作了么
<PowerFailure> adam8157:  microcai 见面有礼啊.. adam8157 要请客..
<microcai> jyfl987: 在 lenovo 
<roylez_> adam8157: 咸蛋馅儿的？
<jyfl987> microcai: 去做啥了
<microcai> jyfl987:   Tech support 
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 吃饭去不?
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 真要请啊...吃甚？
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 谁说请了....
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 吃甚准备？
<jyfl987> microcai: 那不是和阿蛋一个行当么
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 饺子? 有牛羊肉的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是内核测试, 不是support
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 今天冬至是不？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是QA么
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 今天又不是冬至，吃什么饺子..
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 那你说呢?
<adam8157> jyfl987: QA又不是support...
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 不知道...
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 澎湖湾太贵鸟
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 确实..
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 也没那么好吃..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以为是 question and answer
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: QE
<jyfl987> adam8157: QA 难道是 量子架构？
<adam8157> jyfl987: Quality assurance
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈哈 前面带了个 ass
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: Quality engineering
<jyfl987> adam8157: 质量工程师 这个名称太
<pocoyo> rsync 怎么不会同步两个目录里按最新日期的？
<changkinkuo> 如何在ubutu11.10中安装qq呢?
<changkinkuo> 有人知道吗?
<SinkCell> 请问ChatZilla不能设置中文昵称么
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • DVD源挂载不上。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352722 mount -o loop -t iso9660 ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso /cdrom 已经挂到了／cdrom了，可是为什么还要找源 执行了 sudo apt-cdrom add 还是不行。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenyuzhou — 2011-11-07 17:14 
<pocoyo> SinkCell: 确切的说 irc 不支持中文昵称。
<SinkCell> 哦~谢谢...第一次玩IRC
<pocoyo> changkinkuo: 下载 qq for linux 解压 执行。
<changkinkuo> pocoyo, 有问题啊
<pocoyo> 有人用 rsync 没有。
<changkinkuo> 不能安装成功
<microcai> adam8157:  adam8157@redhat.com ?
<adam8157> microcai: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<Iven> changkinkuo, deb 包好像过期了，只能用 tar.gz 包
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<microcai> adam8157: 打不开
<changkinkuo> o
<microcai> adam8157: ... 今天能打开了
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 还在招啊
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: yep
 * adam8157 不过薇菜是危险分子
<pocoyo> adam8157: 悟空 请教一个 rsync命令。
<adam8157> pocoyo: ...没怎么用过....
<Iven> adam8157, 想当年也在那里实习过，一切都很好，就是工资不高 T_T
<pocoyo> adam8157: ... 我同步两个目录的时候居然把旧的文件替换成新的文件了。
<adam8157> Iven: 啊 你也在阿
<changkinkuo> Iven, 如何把qq tar.gz 放到快速启动栏呢?
<pocoyo> adam8157: 有没有 两个目录同步的时候按最新的修改的文件替换旧的。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 确实没用过
<Iven> changkinkuo, 新建一个启动器吧，好久不用 Ubuntu 了……自己研究一下吧
<changkinkuo> 3Ks
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 还没去吃饭？
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 在回邮件
<metbsd> 我住院了，可以和你们聊天了
<adam8157> microcai: 加密没难度还发gmail...
<microcai> adam8157:  :) 
<microcai> adam8157: 不喜欢被人说是发骚扰邮件
<microcai> adam8157: 这样起码可以说，你的 email 我是从 adam8157 那里看来的
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 求解微菜为啥是危险人物...
<microcai> adam8157: 不是垃圾邮件。
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 见过真人你就知道了
<PowerFailure> microcai: 你是gentoo-zh源的maintainer么？
<microcai> adam8157:  。。。 到处说我坏话啊
<microcai> PowerFailure:  是啊
<maxupeng> 请问一下哪里可以看到各个版本的内核支持的硬件列表
 * PowerFailure 那我就没认错人啊..还是不明白为啥是危险人物...
<microcai> maxupeng: 把内核代码下过来就知道了
<microcai> PowerFailure: 他被我坑了一顿饭／
<microcai> PowerFailure:  1k 多
<maxupeng> microcai，内核那么多文件，应该在哪里看？
<microcai> PowerFailure: 谁让他去那么贵的地方吃饭的
<microcai> maxupeng:  drivers 
<imadper> 神在不在..
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 同求到一顿饭能吃1K多的地方吃饭...
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 你见过他真人?
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 木..
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 100多的 听他乱讲
<microcai> adam8157:  100 多你还说我。
<adam8157> microcai: 你两个邮箱都发阿....
<microcai> adam8157: 再说， 我还没去你家。
<microcai> adam8157: 恩。
<microcai> adam8157: 怕你收不到
<imadper> 我的perl脚本,用反引号不能捕捉gcc的编译错误信息,应该怎么捕捉呀?
<adam8157> microcai: 你这key 没有上传阿?
<microcai> adam8157:  ？
<imadper> 是因为编译错误输出是stderr,所以不能捕捉吗?
<microcai> adam8157: 上传了啊
<adam8157> microcai: PGP signature could NOT be verified.
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<microcai> adam8157:  有上传
<microcai> adam8157: 我在频道里用的都是这个 key
<microcai> adam8157: fedora 列表
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 算了 都这个点儿了 弄完再回家吃饭吧...sigh
<xiaomo> imadper, 反引号不能捕获结果吧
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 求协助啊...调度器怎么自动测啊..
<xiaomo> imadper, ?
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 哈哈 这种很麻烦阿
<imadper> xiaomo: 可以吧...我看的perl语言入门上面说的,第16章
<adam8157> microcai: 其实我希望你在sina多磨砺一下, 去去毛边儿再过来
<xiaomo> imadper, 额 我记得那个不是反引号捕的
<microcai> adam8157:  恩
<microcai> adam8157: 不着急
<xiaomo> imadper, 是通过句柄设置的吧 忘了 好久远了
<microcai> adam8157: 我不着急去 RH 
<microcai> adam8157: 不过，我最终要去的哈。
<microcai> adam8157: 到时候再去你的报酬可是很客观的啊
<adam8157> microcai: 感觉你现在还是刚出校门的娃娃, 愣头青 哈哈
<microcai> adam8157:  ：P 
<adam8157> microcai: 我们固定bonus
<imadper> xiaomo: 句柄?但是如果是perldoc的话,我可以直接来捕捉的呀
<microcai> adam8157:  不是我半个月的工资？
<adam8157> microcai: 1000$
<imadper> xiaomo: 唯独编译的错误信息不可以,我觉得是因为那个是stderr,不能被重定向...
<microcai> adam8157: 米刀啊，不错
 * PowerFailure $1000...口水啊...
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 实习生能享受不？
<microcai> adam8157: 那估计远超过我半个月工资了
<adam8157> PowerFailure: no
<imadper> xiaomo: 我在perl里面执行gcc编译一个文件,在哪里设置编译信息的句柄?
 * PowerFailure 实习生真是悲剧啊...
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 乖乖被剥削
<wish> 中文支持？
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 你认识薇菜?
<xiaomo> imadper, open F,"gcc a|"; while(<F>){ print; } close F;
<imadper> xiaomo: 多谢,我去试试!!
 * adam8157 频道里有做android app的么? 我有一个很赚的idea, 求合作
<microcai> adam8157: 好
<microcai>  adam8157   5 5  分成
<xiaomo> adam8157, 说出来大家观赏观赏。
<microcai> adam8157:  私聊
<adam8157> microcai: 你确定你能做?
<microcai> adam8157:  idea 不能被 steel
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求帮助ubuntu10.04新手,安装ati显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352726 显卡驱动型号ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64,求 帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 u493337577 — 2011-11-07 17:43 
<xiaomo> 。。。
<PowerFailure> adam8157: when we share, we grow.
<xiaomo> PowerFailure, +1
<adam8157> PowerFailure: ?
<PowerFailure> adam8157: share your idea.
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 指着它发家呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 求开源idea
<gfrog> adam8157: idea开源出来，我给你盖个GPL的戳，哈哈
 * adam8157 求在US注册软件专利方法
<microcai> adam8157: 别想了
<microcai> adam8157: 注册专利要钱的
<adam8157> microcai: 那咋办
<microcai> adam8157:  这 ... ...
<jiero> gfrog:  I saw many manuals come with seperate page of GPL&LGPL License.
<microcai> adam8157:  有米国的朋友就好办了
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 软件专利..你就不怕stallman大叔...
<gfrog> adam8157: 请律师呀
<jiero> adam8157:  >>>>>>>>>
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<jiero> adam8157:  ask FSF
<jiero> adam8157:  seek help there
<adam8157> jiero: 恐怕这个频道没有比我更熟悉开源协议了
<jiero> adam8157: ... ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋是大牛
 * adam8157 真的饿了
<gfrog> adam8157: 走，吃饭
<adam8157> gfrog: 去哪?
<gfrog> adam8157: 711
<adam8157> gfrog: ...没追求
<gfrog> adam8157: 那。。。 seven-eleven？
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉...
<jiero> lainme:  if you get spare time, setup a minetest server and let me join plz:D
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 我也饿了...
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 我今天很饿很饿
<jiero>  What shall I do to get ibus work under en_US Fedora.
<croner> hello
<sevk> croner, 好  ㍪ 
<croner> 好
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何获得超级用户权限 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352727 是在终端中输入su么？可为什么总显示认证失败呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-07 18:16 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 帮我看看到底是哪出了问题，搞不懂为啥不成功？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352730 试了几次，开始还以为是文件名输错了呢 多次比对 没错啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-07 18:39 
<crazypig> fedora 16明天就发布正式版了。
<crazypig> 现在就等ubuntu 12.04了。
<MopperWhite> Hi
<MopperWhite> 问个事
<sevk> MopperWhite, 好  ㍪ 
<MopperWhite> 怎么让python输出文件的时候自动保存成UTF-8-
<MopperWhite> sevk,在Windwos下编了个python，然后在Linux下乱码
<sevk> MopperWhite, 我不明白这个典故。  ㍪ 
<MopperWhite> sevk,好吧……
<sevk> MopperWhite, 那么是什么呢？  ㍪ 
<MopperWhite> MopperWhite,？
<zoushou> 晚上好，请教个问题，sudo virtualbox 可以使用u盘，直接打开不行。怎么把自己用户添加到vboxuser用户组。我用sudo useradd -g vboxusers 用户名 说我这个用户名存在。11.10下面没有以前的那个用户与组的设置了。好郁闷的
<mayli> tenzu: latex tutorial
<caleb-> zoushou: -G
<caleb-> zoushou: usermod -G groupname username
 * caleb- 其實都用 vigr / vigr -s
<zoushou> caleb-, 哦，谢谢
<Kandu> caleb-: 漏了 -a
<zoushou> id zs    uid=1000(zs) gid=1000(zs) 组=1000(zs),125(vboxusers) 是成功了吧
<caleb-> zoushou: 成功了
<zoushou> 万分感谢啊，不要装双系统了。谢谢
<Kandu> zoushou: 不過退出其他組了
<zoushou> 啊，我不会退出管理组了吧。上次我退出管理组，折腾得要死
<caleb-> 嗯，不常用的结果 <- 自己掌嘴
 * caleb- 还是 vigr 好啊
<Zypeh> FVWM里我要关闭一个窗口，要用close,delete还是destroy??
<Zypeh> 那个比较好？？
<tenzu> mayli: 怎么了?
<zoushou> 退出管理组了，顺便问下到时候怎么添加而不是只有一个组呢
<supercatexpert> @zoushou: 是-G而非-g
<zoushou> supercatexpert, 我用的是-G，现在我好像没有root权限了
<supercatexpert> ……
<caleb-> zoushou: 不能 sudo 了？
<caleb-> zoushou: sorry
<Kandu> caleb-: XD 你幹壞事了
<supercatexpert> 这个就麻烦了，Ubuntu还禁了root了的
<caleb-> 所以不要建议自己没在用的命令…
<supercatexpert> 这时候需要Live CD启动，然后用chroot进去
<supercatexpert> 不知道Ubuntu的修复模式是否有用
<zoushou> 呵呵，我网上找的那个命令也是G，没有详细说明
<zoushou> 没事，反正我要重装系统，只是告诉我下次添加啥参数，只是添加群组而不是完全的群组
<supercatexpert> sudo usermod -G group -a username
<zoushou> liveusb进去折腾半天没出来，上次也是重装
<supercatexpert> chroot很强大的，最好能学会用
<supercatexpert> 做过LFS的都知道chroot是什么样的东西
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 不做也知道阿
<zoushou> 恩，那顺便在学习下。只是11.10版本的live usb在引导的界面不一样了。菜鸟从8.04到现在都是更菜的鸟
<supercatexpert> 不做当然也可以知道~
<supercatexpert> 只是更能体会这个命令的用处而已
<Zypeh> EE神呢？？
<Zypeh> 神好像在休闲了………………
<tenzu> netsplit liao
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 本人欲上手一台笔记本，请推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352733 本人欲上手一台笔记本，请推荐 要求 跑ubuntu顺畅，没有显示问题，没有声音问题，没有网卡问题，没有3D问题 请过来人推荐一个你用的好的本本，或告知你用的有问题的本本。去电脑城问，那帮仔仔不懂linux。 介绍内容：品牌，型 ...
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=352734
<sevk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何查找桌面窗口
<Drocula> 为啥在ubuntu里分好区 进win7就不识别
<jiero> Zypeh: 折腾些没有意义的东西。。。FVWM早不维护了。纯粹浪费时间。。。
<jiero> Drocula: win7才能认几种分区？有 ubuntu1/10么。。。
<Zypeh> jiero, 这纯粹是个人喜好吧？
<mao> Drocula: windows是不能识别linux的文件系统
<Zypeh> iGoogle, 什么意思？？能讲讲吗？？
<Drocula> 我没那么2 fat32
<pocoyo> Drocula: 那再用 win7 格式化一下
<Drocula> windows无法完成格式化
<mao> man hosts.deny是看到这一句A  non-existing  access  control file is treated as if it were an empty file. Thus, access control can be turned off  by  providing  no  access control files.这句话是不是说我这已经不规定访问权限（允许或禁止）了，至于一个服务能不能访问服务，得看其他地方的配置
<AireadFan> 大家好，什么是pv驱动啊？
<pocoyo> AireadFan: 没听过。
<AireadFan> pocoyo, 我摘点出来啊，100M网络环境里面，虚拟机网卡只能到40M，安装pv驱动后，虚拟机网卡最多可以跑到90M左右。
<supercatexpert> 乃什么虚拟机?
<supercatexpert> KVM? VMware?
<supercatexpert> 还是Xen?
<supercatexpert> PV貌似是Xen的驱动吧
<AireadFan> supercatexpert, kvm
<supercatexpert> KVM是virtio
<supercatexpert> virtio在网上很容易搜到的
<supercatexpert> 乃要的是什么系统的驱动? Linux大部分是自带的
<supercatexpert> 还有要用virtio必须把网卡设定为virtio类型的
<AireadFan> supercatexpert, 我搜搜，那个pv驱动还真难搜。   我在看网上的文章，不需要什么驱动呵
<supercatexpert> 乃是什么系统的?
<supercatexpert> Guest(客户机)系统是什么?
<AireadFan> supercatexpert, 吾什么系统都不是，just普及一下虚拟化方面的知识....
<AireadFan> supercatexpert, 以前都不知道虚拟化原来也很NB啊
<supercatexpert> ……这个决定了乃要不要自己装驱动的!
<supercatexpert> Windows这边是肯定要的，Linux这边大部分系统不要
<AireadFan> supercatexpert, 了然，那windows的驱动是不是咱Linux帮忙开发啊
<supercatexpert> 当然不要乃自己动手！
<supercatexpert> Red hat早就开发了一个
<supercatexpert> 而且还带数字签名的
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • fcitx 4.1.2源码编译安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352738 官方参考文档：http://fcitx.github.com/handbook/compile.html 安装环境：ubuntu 10.04 fcitx绝对是linux下最好的一款输入法软件，支持众多的中文输入法，有拼音、五笔、二笔等各种中文输入法，而且非常稳定。 可以先删除系统自带的输入法ibus，ibus ...
<AireadFan> supercatexpert, Thanks for your answer!
<mao> 什么是finger requests啊
<happyaron> ...
<ojrain> 啊 这样人好多
<crazypig> 人是很多。
<ojrain> 都不说话？
<ojrain> 我一般都去 oftc的 arch频道  都没几个人
<jjdl> 潜水....
<ojrain> 看来还是 ubuntu最火
<caleb-> ojrain: 这里不用 ubuntu 的比较多
<ojrain> caleb-: 额。。。
<jjdl> 小日本太猖狂了.....
<jjdl> http://war.news.163.com/photoview/00AQ0001/18496.html
<sevk> jjdl ⇪ ti: 日本拦截一中国渔船逮捕船长 称进日本领海_网易新闻
<jjdl> 草，操，艹...
<Zypeh> 呃呃俄
<jjdl> 请问大家，ibus拼音输入法能不能用命令调出来？
<jjdl> 不是重启,,
<caleb-> jjdl: dbus 应该行
<happyaron> tualatrix: 周主席好
<tualatrix> happyaron, 呃
<tualatrix> happyaron, 到国内了？
<happyaron> tualatrix: kindle...哈哈
<happyaron> tualatrix: 昨天就到了
<tualatrix> happyaron, 明天能到了
<happyaron> tualatrix: 赞
<tualatrix> happyaron, 那个陈悦的东西还没买，是什么？
<happyaron> tualatrix: 私聊 
<tualatrix> happyaron, ok
<ojrain> 。。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: tualatrix 我的touch还有两周才出场
<adam8157> roylez_: 那耳机如何？
<happyaron> adam8157: 呵呵
<tualatrix> adam8157, touchpad?
<adam8157> tualatrix: kindle touch
<happyaron> 他说kindle touch吧
<tualatrix> adam8157, 原来如此
<adam8157> 出厂
<ojrain> kindle touch 有货了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 等的我急啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 你俩咋没买， 还让tx带
<happyaron> adam8157: 她买了一个，我到那才决定买的，回来之前寄不到了。
<adam8157> happyaron: ibus的维护不会就是我们公司的吴鹏吧?
<adam8157> roylez: roylez_ ping
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<happyaron> adam8157: 黄鹏。google的
<roylez_> adam8157: 比我以前那个好
<caleb-> adam8157: 黄鹏
<adam8157> roylez_: 要不我也就这个得了
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> happyaron: caleb- oh thx
<caleb-> adam8157: 黄鹏以前是在 RH 没错
<adam8157> roylez_: 就办公室听听 买个便宜的算了...
<caleb-> ibus 的 table engine 还是很渣啊
<microcai> adam8157:   hi
<microcai> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> microcai: hi
 * hamo_laptop 基情开始...
<microcai> adam8157: 啥是功率因数
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 什么功率因数?
<microcai> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> microcai: 哪里的名词?
<microcai> 功率因数
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你要护短啊
<adam8157> microcai: 那个领域的...
<hamo_laptop> ....
<microcai> adam8157:  .. 物理
<adam8157> GNUdog: 准备买个便宜耳机凑合了
 * hamo_laptop 敢不kick我不...
<adam8157> microcai: 转换效率?
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hamo_laptop> microcai: http://baike.baidu.com/view/56024.htm
<sevk> hamo_laptop ⇪ ti: 功率因数_百度百科 
<hamo_laptop> microcai: 问问度娘就可以了...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 竟然是度娘
<roylez_> adam8157: 架不住土豪有钱啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 谁是土豪?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 度娘知道做的还是不错的...除了抄wikipedia的那部分..
<GNUdog> adam8157: 护短？
 * adam8157 便宜的耳塞能凑合不?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我刚踢他你就上来
<GNUdog> adam8157: 谁？
<hamo_laptop> GNUdog 我
<GNUdog> soga
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那就是没关系随便踢咯?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你俩搞基，别拉上我一起
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
 * adam8157 便宜的耳塞能凑合不?
<yujin> 好
<yujin> opera 不能用fcitx 打中文
<caleb-> yujin: 换新版 fcitx4
<yujin> how
<CyrusYzGTt> 社會比天道還要苍凉
<_Ruby> adam8157: Hi
<adam8157> _Ruby: Hi
<liutos> Hi
<sevk> liutos, 好  ㍭ 
<mao> 现在的桌面系统用64位怎么样啊
<liutos> 话说你们发言之前的那个别人的昵称是怎么来的？私聊？
<_Ruby> adam8157: char c[]="hello";printf("%c",c[5]);有错误吗
<mao> liutos:打出昵称的前几个字母，按tab键自动补全
<adam8157> _Ruby: 打印'\0'?
<caleb-> liutos: 居然偷看我们私聊！？
<_Ruby> adam8157: 嗯
<caleb-> liutos: 你这死黑客
<yujin> CyrusYzGTt:咋了
<liutos> 没有啊，怎么可能看得到～
<adam8157> _Ruby: 这个是空 能打印什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> yujin§ ???
<_Ruby> adam8157: 能吗
<metbsd> 其实irc落后的有点可笑
<liutos> c[5]的内容就是'\0'啊，当然是空啦～
<adam8157> _Ruby: 没试过 但是决定不会error
<adam8157> _Ruby: 估计不会
<yujin> fcitx4 下不了阿,
<_Ruby> adam8157: 好像'\0'不能显示
<tualatrix> 有谁知道 fcitx 4的五笔怎么输入这个标点吗「」
<liutos> 没错，字符串的'\0'是结束符，不能显示的～
<adam8157> _Ruby: 必然没显示啊
<mao> _Ruby: 什么都不会显示的
<liutos> 话说为什么各位要在内容前面加昵称的？莫非真的是私聊？
<AireadFan> char c[]="hello";printf("%c",c[5]), 是有问题滴
<_Ruby> adam8157: 字符串数组与字符数组唯一的不同在于多了一个'\0'?
<mao> liutos: 这样是为了表示你在跟谁说话
<mao> liutos: 具体跟谁说话
<liutos> mao: 好的，我懂了，其实还是大家都看得到的～
<adam8157> _Ruby: 实际上没啥区别, 至少没有语义上的限制
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 什么问题
<mao> liutos: 在昵称前加/query才是私聊
<AireadFan> _Ruby, c[5]指的是hello后面的那个字符
<_Ruby> AireadFan: -_-"
<liutos> 话说各位是用什么登录IRC的？我是Emacs的ERC插件～
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 如果你只定义了一个字符串，那么什么都不显示
<crazypig> liutos: 我用手机客户端登录的。
<mao> xchat登录
<crazypig> liutos: 一个叫andchat的客户端。
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 这样，  int main(){ char s[5] = "hello"; char s2[6] = "world"; printf("%s", s[5]); return 0; } 你试试，会打印出world
<metbsd> 我用andchat
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 与压栈的顺序也是有关系的
<liutos> _Ruby: 你的s是字符数组，不可以用字符指针来给它赋值的～
<crazypig> 在电脑上，我就用opera登IRC.
<liutos> _Ruby: 看错了，原来是在定义……
<_Ruby> adam8157: 指针变量里的地址怎么输出?
<crazypig> 个人感觉，andchat的界面很像linux终端。
<mao> AireadFan: 我试了试，但是出现了这样的错误6850 Segmentation fault
<liutos> 用%p选项～
<supercatexpert> %p, 或者用%X都可以
<AireadFan> mao, 不是吧，我试试
<supercatexpert> 用%X要强制转化一下就是
<mao> AireadFan: 你运行的结果是什么？
<AireadFan> mao, 段错误，那个 printf("%s", s + 5); 这样才代表字符串指针
<AireadFan> mao, 悲剧的我以前试出来是可以的，现在结果竟然不对-_-!
<mao> AireadFan: 对呀，我也是出来了怪异的符号
<AireadFan> mao, 悲剧的我以前试出来是可以的，现在结果竟然不对-_-!
<moriramar> 求教，各位有誰在Linux調教好acfun的新播放器了？
<AireadFan> mao, 这涉及到数据段的放置问题了。。。
<microcai> moriramar: yong  audacious
<mao> AireadFan: 是不是不同的编译器处理不一样
 * _Ruby 刚才掉了,不好意思,你们看见我的问题了吗
<AireadFan> mao, 是，可以自己写连接脚本
<moriramar> microcai, audacious是什麼意思？
<AireadFan> #include <stdio.h>
<AireadFan> int main()
<AireadFan> { 
<AireadFan> 	char s[5] = "hello";
<AireadFan> 	char s2[5] = "world"; 
<AireadFan> 	//printf("%s\n", s+5); 
<sevk> AireadFan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 你不会压缩成一行呀
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 以后会的
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 还能看见我说话么？
<_Ruby> AireadFan: +5?还是+6
<s_cd> 求助，archlinux,yaourt -S 出现 problem setting dbpath '/usr/local/var/lib/pacman/' (could not find or read directory)
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 能
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我注释了，+5就行， -q #ubuntu-cn AireadFan!*@* 模式 这个是什么模式，怕怕
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 问op
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 反正是跟数据段的存放有关的，没啥实际价值
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 幸亏是-q,  要是-Q不就完全沉默了噻
<mao> AireadFan: 我这貌似还是怪异的符号
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 我知道写汇编时是分数据段和代码段的,并且是分开写的,C也分吗?
<AireadFan> mao, 我这结果是 worldhelloP�
<AireadFan> _Ruby, C是先把.c编译成汇编代码，然后才用汇编成.o滴
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 当然也有不同的段啦
<mao> AireadFan: 是不是因为s[5]="hello"和s2[5]="world"把字符串最后的'\0'个截断了，所以才能输出两个字符串
<AireadFan> mao, 因为数组只有5个字符空间，结果全被填满了，于是'\0'就没地儿放了，再于是就不放了
<AireadFan> mao, 而printf中的%s 又是一直输出直到遇到'\0'，这样就会顺着内存地址往下输出
<mao> AireadFan: 话说我这得是printf("%s\n",s2);才能出现跟你一样的结果
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 听说函数返回值是int的话,函数声明不用写,函数定义时也可以省略int,
<AireadFan> mao, 作为一个专业的C程序员，应该这样写:  int main(int argc, char *argv[])
<AireadFan> _Ruby,  作为一个专业的C程序员，应该这样写:  int main(int argc, char *argv[])
<mao> AireadFan: 咱们也真够蛋疼的，直接调试看一看他们的内存地址不得了
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我还是怕太长了，才省了滴
<AireadFan> mao, 呵呵，是蛋痛噻
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 又听说函数声明时不能有形参 :P
<mao> AireadFan: 省略的话估计会有警告吧，不过人家里奇大神都省略了，咱们也就我所谓了
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 哪个说不能有形参
<mao> 无所谓了
<_Ruby> AireadFan: Ritchie
<AireadFan> mao, 编译时加 -Wall, 可以养成好习惯
<AireadFan> _Ruby, for example?
<mao> AireadFan: 嗯，是的。我都在.bashrc里面给alias了，直接gcc就行了
<zoushou> 单系统 1T硬盘，/200G,  swap4G, /home 剩下的，合理不？
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 俺只是听说 :P
<AireadFan> mao, 好
<AireadFan> _Ruby, -_-!
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 现在还缺少一个显示歌词的软件。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352759 ps.蔡淳佳的歌真好听。。。哎呀。。。真的很好听呀。。。 人又美呀。。。哎呀。。。真的很美呀。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2011-11-07 22:32 
<mao> zoushou: 系统干什么用的，桌面用户的话/200G似乎有点大了吧
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 我帮你问下op :P
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我还不知道op是谁呢
<flh> 请教win下有没有自动批量截图软件？
<zoushou> mao,桌面的，我不知道安装软件数据是在home还是在根那
<zoushou> mao, 之前是/100G,  swap4G, /home 剩下的，合理不？
<_Ruby> adam8157: 听说函数声明时不能有形参,若返回值是int,则函数声明可省略不写
<NoIE> 请问，使用 wx.StaticText 建立的部件，可以修改文本吗？
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 现在最少有七个op在这
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 弱弱问一下，op是什么
<mao> zoushou: 默认的话会安装在/usr里面，也可能是/opt里面，也可一安装在/home里。我的系统/只用了3G。关键是您这1T硬盘太给力了，只装系统绰绰有余。剩下的空间不存点片你都对不起他
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 管理员
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: .
<_Ruby> Kandu: .
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 他们不理俺
 * microcai 那我 2T 硬盘怎么办？
<adam8157> _Ruby: 刚不在 默认返回int
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 他们可能在锻炼腹肌呢^_^
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 阿当在俯卧撑,18摸的在自摸,还有一个在看电影
<AireadFan> who is 18摸
<_Ruby> AireadFan: Leet语
<AireadFan> adam8157, 做完了？
<_Ruby> adam8157: <_Ruby> adam8157: 听说函数声明时不能有形参,若返回值是int,则函数声明可省略不写,这句话对吗
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我被 -q ，这是什么意思哇？
<_Ruby> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 07 日 星期一 22:59:39
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<AireadFan> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 07 日 星期一 22:59:53
<AireadFan> 还有这功能呢
<AireadFan> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 07 日 星期一 23:00:12
<microcai> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 07 日 星期一 23:00:49
<_Ruby> crazypig: 你那是触屏的吗
<microcai> !4w
<AireadFan> oink, 你累不？ !time
<_Ruby> microcai: 微菜,Oicebot早被Kick了
<microcai> adam8157: 出来
<microcai> adam8157: 干嘛 kick 它
<moriramar> 求教，各位有誰在Linux調教好acfun的新播放器了？
 * _Ruby 真想jrrp  !rppk一下
 * _Ruby OT也不来了
<crazypig> _Ruby: 是的。
<_Ruby> crazypig: 电阻还是电容
<crazypig> _Ruby: 电容。
<_Ruby> crazypig: 打字快吗
<crazypig> _Ruby: 带实体全键盘，打字还是蛮快的。
<_Ruby> crazypig: desire z?
<crazypig> _Ruby: 没那么有钱，moto xt300低端安卓机。
<_Ruby> crazypig: 实体店还是网购
<crazypig> _Ruby: 去年在苏宁花1880买的。买亏了。
<_Ruby> crazypig: 这还没钱?
<crazypig> _Ruby: 我一个月工资不到2000。连个税都交不起，算是有钱吗？
<_Ruby>   http://zh.wikipedia.org/?diff=18271569&oldid=18258082 
<sevk> _Ruby ⇪ t: 火影忍者角色列表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<_Ruby> crazypig: 俺比你更穷呀,俺现在用的是400的手机
<_Ruby>  http://zh.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?oldid=18271642&rcid=18918863 
<sevk> _Ruby ⇪ t: 紅雲紅河煙草(集團)有限責任公司 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<_Ruby>   http://zh.wikipedia.org/?diff=18271654&oldid=18271047 
<sevk> _Ruby ⇪ t: 法證先鋒III - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<_Ruby>   http://zh.wikipedia.org/?diff=18271670&oldid=18249039  
<sevk> _Ruby ⇪ t: 只有神知道的世界 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * microcai Gentoo 正式收录 gnome 3.2 
<mayli> !jrrp
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ilovezoe> 去水区杀广告吧.
<ilovezoe> 水区乱了.
<ilovezoe> 好壮观的广告
 * mayli 呵呵
<crazypig|> 下晚班啦！
<ilovezoe> 好多小飞虫
 * mayli 睡去了
<imtxc> 怎么把 UbuntuSkills 这个页面下载到本地呢。。 因为不是有条件一直上网。
<imtxc> 打印的话，会有一些比较长一行显示不了有水平滚动条的 命令 没法打印全。
<mayli> imtxc: C-s?
<imtxc> mayli: 就是能下载下来以后方便查看就好了。
<imtxc> 这个页面 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuSkills  打印的时候 有些比较长的行 就打印不全
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: UbuntuSkills - Ubuntu中文
<mayli> imtxc: 一定要打印成纸质的么？保存为本地html不可以？
<imtxc> mayli: 在学校，不是一直有电  想着能打印出来经常翻看
<mayli> imtxc: 如果必须是html格式打印的话，也许修改一下css里code那个样式就可以了，现在使用手机不方便折腾。。。
<imtxc> mayli: 好吧，谢谢你，我自己折腾一下看看
<alvin_rxg> wget?
<mayli> imtxc: 你把页面wget下来然后删掉css试试。。。。。
<imtxc> mayli: 恩 好 
<ilovezoe> 打印成pdf啊.firefox
<imtxc_> test
<sevk> imtxc_, ....  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> imtxc_, .... ㍙
<imtxc_> test
<sevk> imtxc_, ....  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: tnnd，人不在家，竟然把电脑开着……
<imtxc_> 唉。。。
<imtxc_> 宿舍的雷声好大。。
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/9xdpg6-80770?raw  有啥 exploration 方案？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 他跟我学？
<gebjgd> 人不在家。电脑开着
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 估计他以为这是档的电呢。不用白不用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 暖气也美观
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Cherrot> http://imagebin.org/183006  有人和我一样吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩 minetest 吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那种都是越往后开发越要收钱的…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ？开源的也这样收钱？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: minecraft 不是开源的么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不是。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 开源的，当然也可以收钱的啊…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 游戏里没有例子。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 说的是这种多人游戏没见过
<jiero> alvin_rxg: Intel 显卡在GNOME3下初始跑得比WindowsXP
<jiero> 还快。
<alvin_rxg> 跟 kag 不是差不多么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不，差不少。
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: kag有些类似 clonk rage
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 其实这类游戏好多好多。。
<jiero> Hedgewars 7年庆生
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  GNOME3 设计真晕倒
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用了中文的locale，找个软件都麻烦，没法输入首字母了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ^_^
<alvin_rxg> 从来不用中文的
<jiero> alvin_rxg:默认关闭ibus，我去中文环境下确认哪里的问题。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没有中文就不好推了。
<alvin_rxg> 自己开呗
<alvin_rxg>    ibus-daemon -x -d -r &
<alvin_rxg> 我就这样
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我不喜欢要查查
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 开了daemon不行的。
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 默认的不是 ibus。
<alvin_rxg> 不是挺简单的一件事啊……怎么都搞复杂了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你那几个 env 变量没整咯？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 当然我讨厌这样，还要整环境变量。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ubuntu 么？不是有那啥东东可以整的？其实说回来和那几个变量差不多的啦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 另外，这个自带的温泉驿站字体竟然很多字体变形。。。 Fedora真强。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用 im-chooser 然后logout解决。。。
<alvin_rxg> 字体变形？
<jiero> al
<jiero> 是的，比如“境” 字。。。
<alvin_rxg> 静？
<jiero> 从来没见这样写的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 境？
<jiero> 恩。
<alvin_rxg> 哪不对了？
<jiero> 难道是 ibus错误？
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<jiero> 如果我字体出错了，你自然感觉不出。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 亲亲可爱的 alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/cponu
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不给你看了，问下，你觉得关闭按钮放在缩略图正中间是不是比放角落好。
<alvin_rxg> 缩略图咋来的ß
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是窗口管理的时候。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 多任务切换的时候。
<alvin_rxg> 不是自动出来，自动关闭么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你说的我晕头了。。。好吧。我举例什么你能明白呢。。。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯
<alvin_rxg> show me your money
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。我是穷光蛋。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 给我钱。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 拿来！
<alvin_rxg> paypal帐号，我给你1分钱
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 1¢ 还是有点 
<alvin_rxg> 1¢ 还是有的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 学 js，和我一起做 gnome-shell 替代就行了。
<alvin_rxg> 不好玩
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我不要钱
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为啥？
<alvin_rxg> å­¦ c++
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。。。。那个不能用
<alvin_rxg> 那就不好玩了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 你们机器好，跑 js 没问题，我机器不行
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我是上网本。。。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  celeron 1.4ghz+512M RAM 就好了。
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<ofan> firefox看起来不错
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我用移动硬盘在那个机器上使用测试 gnome-shell。就是内存不好搞。
<jiero> ofan: firefox for N900太差。
<jiero> ofan: 慢，内存占用高。。。。
<alvin_rxg> firefox mobil =
<alvin_rxg> firefox mobil ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 和全功能firefox一样吧。
<alvin_rxg> 不一样
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用 html5 test那个网页测试，分数都几乎一样的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 至少对html5的支持一样
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  LGDB 要到1000个条目了。
<alvin_rxg> 这破网站托管在哪里的啊？经常 offline
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 问问那个老大就知道了。
<alvin_rxg> >_<  我也就每天访问一次，看有没有新鲜的，可就是碰到好多次了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好吧。
 * CyrusYzGTt NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.06.run
 * CyrusYzGTt NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.06.run
<jiero> lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  玩openclonk吧。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 通宵？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，正解，，
<jiero> lol
<jiero> alt+F2 里无法输入——因为 ibus 开启。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好鬱悶，，gnome-shell會自動註銷登錄。。 除非放在後臺運行，，否則突然自動註銷登錄，，前面的工作白費了
<ofan> Demo ($289) nnd
<ofan> 真贵
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧。。。那是gnome-session跨了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. ??
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 怎麼回事？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我shell跨了很多次，窗口都在。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 然后标题栏重现- shell重启了
<jiero> ofan: 什么demo？
<jiero> ofan: 某硬件》？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..有時候，連帶着當前帳號也會自動註銷登錄。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 16?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我是这样。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯。。以前f15也出現這個問題。。 
<ofan> 软件
<jiero> ofan: 名字叫做 demo的软件
<jiero> ofan: go
<CyrusYzGTt> ..'
<[ub]>  06:04
<Zypeh> 如果开不到.txt文件要安装什么包阿？？
<metbsd> 哈哈txt?
<metbsd> fedora是很多问题的
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-08
<nixzhu> GAE的各种机器人都挂了吧？
<metbsd> 安卓有啥软件可以定时执行软件的
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 久不闻神语。
<MeaCulpa> .
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 真的受不了emacs!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352795 早就听说emacs很强大，也听说emacs人比较鄙视vim 所以就安装了emacs23,用了两三次，我就疯掉了 1、个人感觉一进去图形界面好乱，整个界面满满的，没有vim一进去就很空旷的感觉 2、字体太小，我找了老半天都不知道怎么把字体放大一点，看着很费尽  ...
<metbsd> 手机挂电话时容易死机，怎么办
<AireadFan> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 08 日 星期二 09:15:42
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 火球。
<Ian|zh_CN> ubuntu的gdm怎么弄出远程登录的菜单？
<MeaCulpa> ..
 * dungeon_jiero 念火球术，炸 MeaCulpa
<ofan> ofan1: ls
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我记得Linux内核有个强力按键可以绕过X?
<ofan1> yooo
<dungeon_jiero> ofan： QT 和 KDE 的人该高兴了。 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xFbWDXTqLk&feature=player_embedded#!
<[ub]> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Plasma Active on N950 on Mer core.
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 火球无用，我有fireshield
<ofan1> dungeon_jiero: 为毛？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 火球炸石头，石头碎片杀你
<MeaCulpa> Qt本来就该在移动市场有作为的，只是Nokia和Intel搞得不好
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我AC高
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: Reflex Saving Throw也高
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 炸出无底洞，让你当地术。
<dungeon_jiero> 地鼠。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我默念Levitation 术
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 填土。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我直接Plane shift
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么样埋不了你？
<MeaCulpa> 离开主物质位面
<MeaCulpa> 走传送门回来抓你
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 汝等唯物主义者，永远被禁锢在主物质位面的
<ofan1> ￼图片测试
<ofan1> 乱码哦
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 直接杀了你算了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<ofan1> adium 还能支持qq
<dungeon_jiero> 再复活。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我缺乏对法师的了解，玩游戏专门用各种专杀法师的角色
<dungeon_jiero> ofan，，，，
<ofan1> 竟然还支持twitter...
<ofan1> 太牛叉了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan1: 手机都做到了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 全程统一管理。
<ofan1> 哦
<ofan1> 手机的也支持qq>
<ofan1> ?
<ofan1> me.com呢？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ... 我比你壮...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 有本事比我晚死。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，姚明都觉得英语四六级有难度
<MeaCulpa> 我国英语教育可以去死了
<ofan1> 新闻？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你都过来了。你让你崽崽以后辍学吧。
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: C中,十六进制数据是int吗
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我也觉得有难度。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 虽然我没见识过，但是看星火单词。。。
<ofan1> _Ruby: 什么？
<_Ruby> ofan: 十六进制数据是什么类型
<ofan1> 没有'十六进制'数据类型
<Yu> 都是bit
<_Ruby> ofan1: 不是有%x吗
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...
<metbsd> 诺基亚的新手机居然是n9加windows，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> C有hex? 没吧
<ofan1> _Ruby: 那是以16进制输出
<MeaCulpa> bit, char,  要自己做宏也就是char wchar之类
<metbsd> 一点新意都没
<crazypig> metbsd: 不可否认，N9的壳确实很好看。
<ofan1> adium实在太帅了
<metbsd> 恩，诺基亚的新机就是老机加windows
<MeaCulpa> Nokia万劫不复了
<PowerFailure> GNUdog 又翘班？
<_Ruby> ofan1: 可以以十六进制输入吗?
<PowerFailure> _Ruby: 当然可以..
<GNUdog> PowerFailure: 刚醒…正准备去
<PowerFailure> GNUdog 额...不失眠的人真幸福...
<GNUdog> PowerFailure: 大爷的，昨天12点就躺下了，结果外面太闹，估计1-2点才睡着
<metbsd> 你都power failure了，要长眠了
<PowerFailure> GNUdog 你们学校没个熄灯什么的...
<metbsd> 还担心失眠？
<PowerFailure> metbsd: ...
<GNUdog> PowerFailure: 三国杀…
<dungeon_jiero> gnu
<dungeon_jiero> GNUdog 你强，我即使有手机，躺在地上几分钟内就睡。
 * dungeon_jiero 已经卸了床，睡地面1个月了。
<metbsd> hello nips
<crazypig> dungeon_jiero: 干嘛睡地上？
<GNUdog> dungeon_jiero: …
<dungeon_jiero> crazypig: 简单。
<GNUdog> 榻榻米的干活？
<dungeon_jiero> GNUdog 木地板一张毯子，有时候进睡袋，有时候不
<dungeon_jiero> 榻榻米是啥样我都不知道
<GNUdog> 上班去
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu server 网卡RX error http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352799 我新安装了一台ubuntu server， 使用ifconfig查看网卡状态RX包发现了好多error，下面是一些基本的设备状态。 cnbjitadm@cnbjlnx016:/$ ethtool -i eth0 driver: be2net version: 2.101.205 firmware-version: 3.102.453.0 bus-info: 0000:02:00.0 cnbjitadm@cnbjlnx016:/$ ethtool -i eth1 dr ...
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: google image
<crazypig> 塌塌米应该和我国的凉席差不多吧！
<caleb-> crazypig: 不大一样
<dungeon_jiero> crazypig: 厚度 5cm。。。不可比较。。。
<ofan1> test
<[ub]> ofan1, ....  ㍡ 
<ofan1> O:-)
<_Ruby> ofan1: 假设A里存的是十六进数据,然后char *p=A可以吗
<ofan1> _Ruby: 。。。
<metbsd> 不可以
<ofan1> _Ruby: int a = 0xa;
<iOpera> 假设A里存的是十六进数据。。。
<_Ruby> ofan1: 我想问的是,可以任意指定指针的内容吗
<ofan> _Ruby: 可以
 * _Ruby 俺是新手,问些白痴的问题不可以吗,有什么奇怪的
<ofan> _Ruby: 没奇怪
<_Ruby> ofan1: 举个列子,让指针指向ffffffff
<ofan1> _Ruby: 什么类型
<_Ruby> ofan1: char
<ofan> _Ruby: char * p = (char *)0xffffffff;
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • putty不能同时打开多个tab么? 有没有类似windows下的secureCRT那样的软件? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352803 公司服务器有点多, putty实在是有点不太好用啊...求一个可以管理和打开多个链接的软件,最好能像secureCRT那样多tab显示的。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 csumck — 2011-11-08 10:13 
<ofan1> test
<[ub]> ofan1, ....  ㍢ 
<ofan1> snugglecat: 大叔好
<snugglecat> ofan1, 好
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<eatapple> :-D
<ofan2> ..
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 好娘…
<snugglecat> ofan3 呢
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 都是女生那么叫我
<sunwilston> 这里有谁在用google+,互加啊
<ofan> sunwilston: 有
<snugglecat> sunwilston, ..................
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 你饥渴么， 随便一个人都互加啊
<sunwilston> ofan: 我的 sunwilston@gmail.com
<sunwilston> snugglecat: 我很饥啊
<ofan_> sunwilston: 好
<snugglecat> :)
<sunwilston> ofan_: 你的呢
<ofan_> Adium确实太好了
<ofan_> 同样是开源软件，pidgin就训了好多
<snugglecat> adam8157, 你那么老啊， 都被人叫 娘 了
<ofan_> sunwilston: 我是ofan的马甲
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 08 日 星期二 10:40:36
<adam8157> snugglecat: 警告一次
<snugglecat> ..................
<adam8157> snugglecat: 不是说的那个
<snugglecat> o 
<whsailing> 好久没上来了
<sunwilston> 晕，想起来 了，是马
<sunwilston> 很久没上来了
<ofan_> sunwilston: 你加我吧  odayfans@你懂得
<sunwilston> 好的，我加你，哈哈
<whsailing> ………………
<snugglecat> 忍者神龟 为啥是 Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - 少女突变忍者龟
<ofan> sunwilston: 加了？
<snugglecat> 那些龟都是女的么
<imadper> 同志们,怎么安装gb13000这种字符编码呀?
<imadper> 我完全找不到..
<ofan_> locale里设置然后locale-gen
<imadper> ofan_: 恩,我去试试
<TeenageNinjaCat> 好吧， 我是少女忍者猫
<imadper> ofan: 不好使呀~
<Kandu> imadper: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales 選上需要的
<ofan_> 啥
<imadper> Kandu: 没有gb13000
<imadper> Kandu: 我试过了
<imadper> ofan_: 装得了别的,装不了13000好像
<imadper> ofan_: 我  [madper@myhost ~]$ export LANG=zh_CN.GB13000
<imadper> [madper@myhost ~]$ sudo locale-gen 
<imadper>  
<Kandu> 果然沒有
<imadper> Kandu: 恩,确实没有
<imadper> ofan_: 我按照你说的那样之后,没有效果呀..
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 早安
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 早
<imadper> 那换个别的问题吧,我怎么在java里面把一个gb13000编码形式存储的信息显示出来?如何转换编码?
<TeenageNinjaCat> 谁知道 irc 怎么删除已注册的昵称
<dungeon_jiero> Destine: 回来了。
<dungeon_jiero> Destine: 欢迎。
<orafy> icu干这个的，java好像把这个包装了下，不熟悉具体的，估计名字TextCodec神马的
<Destine> dungeon_jiero, 嗨，罗姐姐。
<ofan_> TeenageNinjaCat: nickserv
<ofan_> imadper: iconv
<imadper> orafy: ok
<dungeon_jiero> Destine: 妹妹可好？
<imadper> ofan_: 这个是可以再java里调用的????
<imadper> ofan_: 不行呀,这个最后要做成机器的,用来读取二代身份证信息的...
<Destine> dungeon_jiero, Jet lagged...
<ofan_> imadper: 别用java
<imadper> ofan_: 必须用java的..不是我能决定的...
<roylez> Destine: 嘀嘀
<ofan_> imadper: 悲剧
<TeenageNinjaCat> ofan_, o
<Destine> roylez, 没有生物钟的孩纸伤不起！！！
<roylez> Destine: 说你自己吗？
<TeenageNinjaCat> ofan_, 只有 register 啊， 我要怎么删除
<roylez> Destine: 我有超级好的生物钟，不管几点睡，7点准时醒
<roylez> Destine: 没有时差概念
<ofan_> blueghost: 别老改名好么
<Destine> roylez, 所以你在美帝都是下午7点醒么。。。
<blueghost> 我要删除我的一些昵称呢
<roylez> Destine: 早上7点，我是见光醒
<ofan_> blueghost: 自己跟nickserv help
<roylez> Destine: 仰慕吧？
<ghosTM55> Destine: 你们多少人去了UDS?
<blueghost> ofan_, 只有 register， 不过有个 ungroup ， 不知道是不是
<Destine> roylez, 不是人。
<roylez> Destine: 谢谢
<ofan_> blueghost: 不知道没搞过
<roylez> adam8157: 我在亚马逊败了120刀的衣服...
<happyaron> roylez: 是公鸡？
<adam8157> roylez: 0_0
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 去了好几个。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 两件衬衣，一件冲锋衣，一双皮鞋
<adam8157> roylez: 有米
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 恩，除了 Destine freeflying tx 还有么
<imadper> ofan_: 搞定了..
<roylez> adam8157: 出差10天，不知道信用卡够不够用...
<imadper> ofan_: 原来是大段规则和小段规则的问题...
<ofan_> imadper: 啥
<happyaron> ghosTM55: canonical大部分的人都去了。
<ofan_> imadper: 哦
<adam8157> roylez: 70000RMB额度路过
<ghosTM55> happyaron: i c
<roylez> adam8157: .....................
<roylez> adam8157: 我才20000
<imadper> ofan_: unicode就可以,但是之前的都是乱码,因为那个垃圾机器是大端规则...
<roylez> adam8157: 尼玛的十八摸
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了
 * imadper 大家一起抢 adam8157 的钱
<roylez> adam8157: 太不像话了
<PowerFailure> roylez: 贵摸肿么了？
<Destine> roylez, 150,000飘过。
<ofan_> 要k人？
<adam8157> Destine: 150K?
<roylez> Destine: ....你干啥了？
<adam8157> Destine: 拜拜
<ofan_> 1e100的撸过
<roylez> 还有额度比我高的么？
 * happyaron 有。
<adam8157> lol
<imadper> 我有500的额度....
<roylez> imadper: hmmmm...
<imadper> 错了,是50
<happyaron> roylez: 主席你的op，哼哼
<ofan_> 我的都有8k
<imadper> 我的八达通可以透支50好像
<roylez> ofan_: 美刀？
<Destine> roylez, 150,000飘过。
<PowerFailure> adam8157: RHEL里没有git send-email么？
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 你。。。
<adam8157> 赤裸裸的挑衅
<ghosTM55> roylez: 你无间道?
<ofan_> 开仗
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 没有那个包?
<ofan_> op对打
<snugglecat> 怎么了， 我只是删除我多余的帐号
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 找不到..根本不知道是哪个包..我又没带自己的电脑..
<adam8157> PowerFailure: git-email
<happyaron> 主席啊，就算把我踢出去，chanserv也照样可以-o
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 没这个包吧？
<happyaron> 除非你把它踢出去
<adam8157> PowerFailure: fedora是这个包
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 好吧..去centos找了..
<roylez> Destine: 恨我了？
<iOpera> 这干吗
<iOpera> 蛋痛
<ofan_> 切了
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助宿主机ssh登录ubuntu server虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352810 主机：Windows 7 虚拟机：Ubuntu Server 11.10 32位的 VMware版本8.0 网络连接：NAT方式 现在各位高手求解：如何在Windows 7中使用putty远程登录Ubuntu Server 统计信息: 发表于 由 JonathanSun — 2011-11-08 11:09 
<iOpera> 打架？
<Destine> roylez, 没力气恨。。。。想睡。。
<roylez> iOpera: 早
<adam8157> iOpera: 出来力挽狂澜
<roylez> Destine: 不行呢
<adam8157> iOpera: 你信用卡额度多少?
<happyaron> iOpera: 开iphone
<atomCat> haoba 
<atomCat> 搞掂了
<iOpera> 额度？不关心
 * roylez 想去去鼓浪屿吃午饭
<iOpera> happyaron: 那nick被收了的。可怜的
<happyaron> iOpera: 土豪
<ofan_> 牛叉
<dungeon_jiero> 乐乐///
 * atomCat 围观中
<iOpera> roylez: 你疯了嘛
 * adam8157 zip...
<atomCat> knownbad, 来啦
<iOpera> 把你的op取消
<roylez> iOpera: 每个都比我信用卡额度高
<iOpera> 。啥哦
<knownbad> 母贱猫？
<atomCat> knownbad, :)
<roylez> iOpera: 额度多少？
<iOpera> 啥。不关心。不说
<roylez> iOpera: nnnnd，你崽崽的额度多少？
<imadper> iOpera: 神,我在perl里面用``调用gcc,但是gcc的错误输出信息还是没有被我捕获,直接输出到终端了,怎么才能捕获stderr的输出呀?
<atomCat> knownbad, 问你一问题， 忍者神龟为啥 英文是 “少女变异忍者龟”
<iOpera> 使用STDOUT重定向等
<knownbad> 你高兴就好
<adam8157> happyaron: 某猫要在release party上现身?
<caleb-> 没有少女二字吧
<atomCat> knownbad, :)
<atomCat> caleb-, 有啊
<PowerFailure> adam8157: 啥的release party?
<knownbad> 它原本是个动画给青少年看的。
<caleb-> atomCat: 不是 ninja turtle 啥的？
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=352814
<[ub]> happyaron ⇪ t: 水区水贴? 
<knownbad> 那是少年忍者龟。
<adam8157> PowerFailure: 大人的事情 小孩子不会懂得
<imadper> iOpera: @lines = `gcc a.c 2>0`  ?
<atomCat> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - 忍者神龟 - Teenage (少女)变异忍者龟
<happyaron> adam8157: 然
<atomCat> knownbad, 哦， google 翻译 teenage 是少女
<caleb-> atomCat: Teenage 可男可女，不是「少女」
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 你在gmail上屏蔽我了么。。。
<atomCat> 哦
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 没有啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 哎哟 那必须去围观下
<ofan_> dungeon_jiero: 屏蔽了
<atomCat> 被 google 翻译骗了
<iOpera> imadper: 要查。你搜索吧。
<caleb-> atomCat: 是 年轻的/年少的/少年的
<imadper> io
<imadper> iOpera: ok~
<ofan_> atomCat: 是小孩
<happyaron> adam8157: 必需的
<caleb-> atomCat: 可爱的变异忍者小龟龟
<caleb-> 小龟龟变异忍者
<iOpera> open (STDERR, ">xxx");
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<iOpera> 不确定
<TeenageNinjaCat> knownbad, 我是忍者神猫
<knownbad> 神什么都死了。
<TeenageNinjaCat> knownbad, 大叔忍者猫 帮我翻译一下
<knownbad> 死了才当神
<ofan_> 死神
<TeenageNinjaCat> 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 几号啊蓉蓉
<TeenageNinjaCat> knownbad, 大叔忍者猫 帮我翻译一下
<knownbad> bigtreeninjacat.
<happyaron> adam8157: 估计是13号,但是清华那边教室申请被驳回了一次，还没有确切时间。
<Middle-agedNinja> .......
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯
<knownbad> 大树忍者猫
<Iven> 爺さん忍者猫
<ofan_> Middle-agedNinja: 再改就要被block了
<Middle-agedNinja> ofan_, 好的， 我只是在找个好的名字
<Middle-agedNinja> 我名字太长了
<NinjaCat> 好了， 不改了，就这个了
<NinjaCat> 忍者猫
<NinjaCat> ...........
<NinjaCat> 忍者猫被注册了， 还得改啊
<knownbad> 你忍尿是吧？
<NinjaCat> 找个和忍者神龟相似的名字， 忍者神猫
<NinjaCat> 忍者神龟相似， 但是是猫
<knownbad> bitchcat好些。
<NinjaCat> .....................
<ofan_> dumbcat
<NinjaCat> PrimeNinjaCat 这个如何
<NinjaCat> .....
<GNUdog|work> =.=
<dungeon_jiero> NinjaCat: 屏蔽了你一个用户名，是不是你换个就摆脱了/
<iOpera> 咋老喜欢啊猫啊狗的呢
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 神，你创造了太多猫狗了
<NinjaCat> dungeon_jiero, 不知道
<iOpera> 和我无关。我无辜
<NinjaCat> PrimeMutantNinjaCat 这个如何， 不过太长了
<NinjaCat> 大叔变异忍者龟
<adam8157> iEeexpress: eee
<adam8157> iOpera: 小ee
<imadper> ........最近忍者龟很火呀..............
<iEexpress> 这次就对了
<KitneyBright> NinjaCat: 我是谁？
<NinjaCat> dungeon_jiero, 你弄个 正则表达式吧
<KitneyBright> NinjaCat: 什么是正则？
 * adam8157 昨晚看水木的宠物版块, 笑死了
<iOpera> 别乱玩nick
<NinjaCat>   /ignore *cat*
<KitneyBright> iOpera: 神。
<NinjaCat>   /ignore *cat*@*
<iOpera>  /mode #ubuntu-cn +b *!~*cat@*
<adam8157> lol
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从ubuntu 11.10 32位 可以升级到 64位吗? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352819 RT ，可以有什么方法做吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Arz — 2011-11-08 11:31 
<NinjaCat> iOpera, 我在想好的昵称， 固定下来的， 模仿忍者神龟的英文名， 叫忍者神猫， 他的英文名是 少年变异忍者龟， 我想改 中年变异忍者猫
<KitneyBright> iOpera: 我又徒手捉苍蝇了。 
<NinjaCat> 固定下来，就不还的
<NinjaCat> 就不再换
<iOpera> 中年变异忍者猫..
<KitneyBright> NinjaCat: 你说了无数遍了。
<KitneyBright> NinjaCat: 但你又换了
<iOpera> Middle-aged mutation ninja cat
<adam8157> 猫大娘
<NinjaCat> 不知道大叔/中年怎么翻译呢， 
<NinjaCat> iOpera, 那个太长了
<KitneyBright> NinjaCat:  fetacat
<NinjaCat> 改后变成 MiddleAgeMutationNinja 后面的猫没了
<iOpera> Castrated cat
<atheism_WFH> is hamo here?
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: 怕被我踢 不敢上来了
<iOpera> roylez: 来翻译下
<atheism_WFH> http://www.cs.odu.edu/~cs779/stevens2nd/libgai/getaddrinfo.c
<[ub]> atheism_WFH ⇪ t: Department Of Computer Science
<NinjaCat> 好吧， 我退出， 改好了再回来
<atheism_WFH> 把这个地址发到他公司的irc
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: ok
<iOpera> adam8157: 你最近又做啥坏事了？
<KitneyBright> 这里是管理员的天空了，我也要！
<adam8157> iOpera: 没有啊
<KitneyBright> lol
<KitneyBright> 谁给我密码。。。
<adam8157> ee的密码我知道
<KitneyBright> OP怎么申请？
<adam8157> iOpera: ee, 你的密码到处泄漏
<iOpera> 密码不重要。重要的是，我可随时翻盘。 lol
<ofan_> KitneyBright: 贿赂我
<adam8157> iOpera: 冰*
 * iOpera 掐掐 adam8157
<KitneyBright> ofan 我长期以来鄙视你，怎么可能贿赂。
<adam8157> iOpera: 可惜一直没有用来干坏事
<iOpera> 过年了。你可以干了。
<ofan> KitneyBright: 长期？
<ofan> KitneyBright: 你是马甲？
<KitneyBright> ofan 。。。
<KitneyBright> ofan 竟然没看出来
<ofan> KitneyBright: 谁
<KitneyBright> ofan 是谁你还猜不到么？
<ofan> KitneyBright: 擦
<KitneyBright> ofan擦你个光头。。。
<ofan_> KitneyBright: 一边去
<ofan_> KitneyBright: 别跟我说话
<KitneyBright> ofan_ 我对ofan说话， _ 少插嘴
<ofan_> KitneyBright: 死开
<PrimeNinjaCat> 好了， 改好了
<KitneyBright> lainme: 囡囡开服务器我加进去玩。
<PrimeNinjaCat> 塞不进 变异 单词， 变成 壮年忍者猫
<lainme> KitneyBright: 没时间。。
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 好
<lainme> KitneyBright: 怎么换这个nick了
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我是忍者神猫
<CyrusYzGTt> PrimeNinjaCat§ ...
<KitneyBright> lainme: 为了呼应 PrimeNinjaCat 
<PrimeNinjaCat> :)
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 昨晚通宵么
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我固定这个名字了
<CyrusYzGTt> PrimeNinjaCat§ ...
<archl> lai
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我是依偎猫， 公猫跑了，剩下了母猫， 那个名字变得无意义， 所以改成忍者神猫了
<archl> lainme: 有空了在 你的网站宣布建立mintest服务器，保准加入者挤破头。
<CyrusYzGTt> PrimeNinjaCat§ ...
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 还不知道我是谁啊。 snuggleCat
<CyrusYzGTt> PrimeNinjaCat§ ...
<PrimeNinjaCat> 。。。。
<lainme> PrimeNinjaCat: *cat
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<PrimeNinjaCat> lainme, 阿姨
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ ,, ,,
<archl> 又来了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<lainme> PrimeNinjaCat: 没空理你
<PrimeNinjaCat> lainme, :)
<PrimeNinjaCat> linux 发行版哪个好啊
 * archl 终于有了FX5200显卡，可以驱动 GNOME3，可以玩游戏，爽了。
<PrimeNinjaCat> 现在用 arch， 但 arch 的 qt 有问题， 不知道升级后还有没有， 我现在用的是qt官方的
<ofan> 什么问题
<ofan> qt都是来自官方的
<PrimeNinjaCat> 现在有点不喜欢 ubuntu 那样
<archl> Destine: UDS有什么好玩的事情？
<Destine> archl, Universal Studio～
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, arch 的 qt 有问题， 问题是 dbus 有关， 用 arch 的qt编译后运行有问题。 使用 qt 官方的编译后， 则在arch中运行正确
<archl> PrimeNinjaCat: alvin_rxg 小笨笨。
<PrimeNinjaCat> ........
<archl> Destine: ... imo, general studio special edition.
<Yu> 我的arch qt 没问题
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, 那是在 qt 4.72时有问题， 现在arch升级到了 qt 4.73， 升级后没测试过
<ofan_> 奥
<happyaron> archl: universal studio好玩啊
<Yu> 把hal搞掉 之用dbus就好
<archl> hap
<PrimeNinjaCat> Yu, 运行没问题， 编译可以过去， 但编译之后运行则有问题。 问题涉及 dbus。 其他应该没有
<ofan_> 现在哪有用hal的
<archl> happyaron Destine 我都没听说过啊。。。
<Yu> 那就不知了。。。有kde4  但是一直在用gnome3.
<PrimeNinjaCat> Yu, 主要是通过 dbus 调用某函数， 参数是非标准的数据， daemon 接收到的是null
<happyaron> archl: 就是拍蜘蛛侠，哈利波特的那个公司。
<happyaron> archl: 错了
<happyaron> archl: 不是哈利波特，是蜘蛛侠
<PrimeNinjaCat> Yu, 但奇怪的是， 不在 arch 下变异， 或不用 arch 安装的 qt 库用 nokia 官方的， 编译后则运行正常
<happyaron> Yu: dbus和hal有啥关系？
<happyaron> Yu: 替代hal的不是udev么？
<PrimeNinjaCat> 例如在 ubuntu 下编译， 转到 arch， 库还是 arch 下安装的， 运行则没问题。
<archl> happyaron: 难怪。我基本不看电影。。。
<Yu> happyaron: 可能是我记错了 记得在wiki里面看过 dbus和某个东西冲突了
<archl> happyaron: 不过一个公司怎么好玩。。。
<PrimeNinjaCat> 所以我想换发行版了， arch 有点不让人放心。 但有点烦 ubuntu 那样的包含很多不需要的程序
<happyaron> archl: 那个公司开的游乐园啊。
<Yu> PrimeNinjaCat: 那应该调用dbus服务的程序有问题  不是dbus的原因
<PrimeNinjaCat> Yu, 我的问题， 不是 dbus 和某东西冲突， 在别的地方编译， 复制到 arch 中运行则没问题
<PrimeNinjaCat> Yu, 与 dbus 没关系， 
<Yu> PrimeNinjaCat: 俄。。。。
<archl> happyaron: 哦。
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我搞到个google的cloud sql的邀请 可以拿来做你以前说的那个分享资源链接的服务
<ofan> PrimeNinjaCat: 那根本不是arch的问日
<moriramar> 有人調教acfun新播放器成功的嗎？
<ofan> PrimeNinjaCat: arch的qt包都是从官网下载解压安装的
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, 当然是 arch 的问题啊
<Yu> 吃饭 吃饭
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, 我不知道， 我也奇怪
<ofan> PrimeNinjaCat: 你去看看PKGBUILD就知道了
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, 但你怎么解释， 从 nokia 官网下载安装的， 则正常了呢
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, 我安装的 qt 不是从 aur 那安装的
<ofan> PrimeNinjaCat: 我不知道，就这个不足以说明就是arch的问题
<ofan> PrimeNinjaCat: 每个包都有PKGBUILD，不是aur的才有
<ofan> 装个abs看看
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, 那我不知道， 我想应该是 arch 中的 qt 包有问题。 
<PrimeNinjaCat> ubuntu 下 没这个问题
<PrimeNinjaCat> 只在 arch 中有
<PrimeNinjaCat> 而且当时是 nokia 官网的 qtcreator 二进制包安装不了。 和arch 下一些库的版本冲突
<PrimeNinjaCat> 当时的解决办法是， 直接编译 qt 的源码包才解决的
<PrimeNinjaCat> 不过现在我升级了 arch 后， qt 的二进制包可以直接安装了
<knownbad> 超难听呢。
<PrimeNinjaCat> 而且当时是 nokia 官网的 qtcreator 二进制包安装不了。 和arch 下一些库的版本冲突
<PrimeNinjaCat> 当时的解决办法是， 直接编译 qt 的源码包才解决的
<PrimeNinjaCat> 我猜想是 当时 arch 中的库 和 qt 依赖的库， 不相容， 貌似是 arch 中的版本高， 为了在 arch 中安装qt， arch做了一些修改， 问题可能就出在这些修改上
<ofan_> 我刚看了arch源里的PKGBUILD，包是直接从官网下的，只有一个针对SSL证书的patch
<PrimeNinjaCat> 现在我想改另一个发行版
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan_, 现在应该没问题了， 我说的是 qt4.72时代时的问题， 现在 arch qt 为 4.72。 我也不知道啥问题， 只是当时不能直接使用 由 nokia 官网中二进制包安装的 qt。 忘了是不能安装， 还是安装后不能启动， 总之我记得是与某几个 arch 的库不相容
<PrimeNinjaCat> 现在 arch 的 qt 是 4.73
<PrimeNinjaCat> 当时是已经编译好的，运行没问题， 直接在 arch 编译的，运行有问题
<PrimeNinjaCat> 我总不能在 arch 下， 用 ubuntu 编译， 再复制过去吧
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<PrimeNinjaCat> 艾那道士走了， 还想问他 f16 好用不
<ofan_> PrimeNinjaCat: 用ubuntu吧
<moriramar> Cyrus？
<moriramar> PrimeNinjaCat, 你是說他？
<PrimeNinjaCat> moriramar, 是的， 你有啥好推荐不， 像 arch 那样可以从干净的环境开始的 linux 发行版
<moriramar> PrimeNinjaCat, Gentoo
<moriramar> PrimeNinjaCat, Debian也不錯。
<PrimeNinjaCat> 好像太累了
<ofan_> gentoo是高端机用的
<moriramar> 我看一般人討論随身MP3的音質，那個和電腦比哪個好？
<ofan_> 看设备
<PrimeNinjaCat> 哦， debian 可以从没有 桌面开始的？？ 我现在对 arch 没多大信心， 但我又不想像 ubuntu 那样完整的桌面系统
<ofan_> 电脑的一般都不怎么滴
<metbsd>  现在还有人买MP3吗
<ofan_> PrimeNinjaCat: 可以
<ofan_> 有
<PrimeNinjaCat> 哦， 那我考虑下
<moriramar> ofan_, 這樣。那就是想聽什麼FLAC高還原，還是要找SONY的MP3了？
<metbsd> 智能手机啥功能没有
<PrimeNinjaCat> 只能手机没有 原生支持 qt
<ofan_> 看设备的DAC的转换能力了
<PrimeNinjaCat> meego 又死了， 对那替代的没信心
<ofan_> 手机没音质可言
<metbsd> 一个智能手机，MP3 导航，看电影
<ofan_> moriramar: 骚泥的mp3音染重
<moriramar> ofan, 那你推薦哪個？
<ofan_> moriramar: 看你预算了
<ofan_> moriramar: 还有看你的要求，有的要求音质，有的要求外观和轻便
<metbsd> 最近安卓的poweramp效果超好
<moriramar> ofan, 我對這個完全不懂，介紹個中低端有性價比的吧？
<ofan_> moriramar: 预算呢？
<moriramar> ofan, 說不上來，按手機算吧，3000？
<metbsd> 花钱买MP3，不如买个好的智能手机
<ofan_> moriramar: 我去..
<moriramar> ofan, 怎麼？太少了？
<ofan_> moriramar: 3000可以考虑D50了
<moriramar> ofan, 1000呢？
<ofan_> moriramar: iaudo之类的
<ofan_> ipod nano等
<ofan_> moriramar: 或者骚泥的M1
<ofan_> M10
<moriramar> ofan, 哦……好吧，我借這個去找找資料。
<ofan_> moriramar: 其实D50和M10都是录音笔，但是对无损的还原很好
<moriramar> ofan, 那存儲空間呢？
<metbsd> 那些音质也不一定比得上手机
<ofan_> moriramar: 索尼都用记忆棒
<ofan_> 比较爱搞特殊
<moriramar> ofan_, 哦。好的。謝謝，我再看看。
<ofan_> moriramar: 3000可以搞个D50+16G记忆棒
<PrimeNinjaCat> 几个手机， 各手机负责不同的乐器， 之间同步播放，有无立体感
<PrimeNinjaCat> 或者个手机负责不同音道
<PrimeNinjaCat> 或者各手机负责不同音道
<ofan_> 手机没音质可言
<ofan_> 噪音太大
<PrimeNinjaCat> 不管音质
<SIDU> 有没有推荐降噪耳机 ？
<PrimeNinjaCat> 例如俩情侣， 俩手机， 某个人的手机铃声想了， 通过发送某种信号， 控制另一手机同步播放。
<ofan_> 降噪的一般就是高阻抗吧
<PrimeNinjaCat> 各个手机负责不同音道， 酱紫有无立体音效
<ofan_> PrimeNinjaCat: 有点2
<PrimeNinjaCat> 呵呵
<SIDU> 这个怎么样？http://detail.tmall.com/venus/spu_detail.htm?rn=01f3bf0fa8714dece5cb0192fec95490&spm=1008.1000032.1000012.16&entryNum=0&mallstItemId=7232919956&spu_id=23196564&prc=1&q=%BD%B5%D4%EB%B6%FA%BB%FA&userBucket=3
<[ub]> SIDU ⇪ ti: 罗技(蓝铂) 轻音通120
<PrimeNinjaCat> 一家子也行， 两口子和一儿子， 组成一 三声道音响
<ofan> 很抱歉，您查看的宝贝不存在，可能已下架或者被转移。
<PrimeNinjaCat> 如果再包括双方家长， 姑妈 大伯啥的，就一 交响乐了
<SIDU> ofan http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=7232919956
<[ub]> SIDU ⇪ ti: 原装正品 罗技(蓝铂) 轻音通120 耳机麦克风 电脑耳麦 降噪技术-淘宝商城
<PrimeNinjaCat> 分配好手机的的乐器， 有小提琴的， 小号的， 等等
<PrimeNinjaCat> 那时就热闹了
<ofan_> SIDU: 不了解，100块以下的水平都差不多
<SIDU> ofan 我以前 室友 有个 panasonic $299 不错。
<ofan_> SIDU: 太贵了，不值
<ofan_> SIDU: 而且贵的未必音质就好，比如monster
<SIDU> ofan 是的。太贵了。
<PrimeNinjaCat> 在弄个检测功能， 如果检测到俩个人的， 放情歌， 对唱啥的， 如果是5个人在一起的，就放摇滚， 如果在某个婚宴中，就来个婚礼进行曲， 某个手机接到电话， 整个酒席中所有人的手机就一起响
<cfy> Kandu: 我找了一本书，看了下也没提到%0s的效果
<SIDU> ofan 便携式音响，这个好吗： http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12249636932
<[ub]> SIDU ⇪ ti: 朗琴 美人鱼S350 烈焰红 铝合金便携音响（特价）-淘宝商城
<ofan_> SIDU: 有些耳机就是样子货，根本不考虑音质
<cfy> Kandu: C in a Nutshell
<ofan_> SIDU: 这个估计会悲剧
<SIDU> ofan 所以网购不要买太贵的。
<SIDU> ofan 为什么？
<ofan_> SIDU: 功放的还是买品牌好的比较好
<ofan_> SIDU: 或者那种50块一对的小音箱
<SIDU> ofan 推荐一个。耳机还是音响好。少用耳机为妙。
<ofan_> SIDU: 耳机吧
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • Ubuntu 11.10自动注销更换用户 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352831 正在正常使用过程中就突然自动注销回到开机时的登录界面，没有打开什么费内存和资源的大程序，有时很频繁。 跪求高手帮忙，很烦人。听说能用tweak解决？具体怎么设置呢？ 谢谢！！！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mapan — 2011- ...
<Kandu> cfy: iso c99 標準裡有寫的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。我是说那些非标准的文档
<Kandu> cfy: 以前以為 man page 夠標準了
<Kandu> cfy: 我被 man page 戲弄兩次了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。太悲剧了
<moriramar> 有人調教acfun新播放器成功的嗎？
<PrimeNinjaCat> http://jandan.net/2011/11/08/angry_bird_web.html 这个好玩
<[ub]> PrimeNinjaCat ⇪ ti: 扔小鸟，切水果，把网页搞得乱七八糟吧
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 把UBUNTU11.04安装到移动硬盘，无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352834 看到网上不少关于把UBUNTU安装到移动硬盘的教程，所以自己就安了一下，但是安装的是11.04，在安装到最后一步没有看到所谓的高级选项，所以应该是没有安装引导器，但是进移动硬盘里grub这个文件夹，有没有人告诉我怎么弄 ...
<iEexpress> moriramar, 不是好好的么？除了中文输入不能
<moriramar> iEexpress, 啊？我這能輸入中文。不過中文顯示的話……
<moriramar> iEexpress, 官方說要中易黑和微軟雅黑，不過我用方正的。但/etc/fonts/local.conf似乎不好用。
<moriramar> iEexpress, http://pastebin.com/BMPJDyR8
<iEexpress> moriramar, 无所谓啊，反正我这里可以有中文弹幕
<moriramar> iEexpress, 話說您又換ID了？
<iEexpress> moriramar, 挑逗 ee 玩的
<moriramar> iEexpress, 彈幕可以，不過按鈕上的字都是框框很奇怪。
<iEexpress> moriramar, 还好啦，现在也很少上 avfun
<moriramar> iEexpress, 好吧，你先挑上我了，我真把你當ee了。
<moriramar> iEexpress, 才看到是GNUDog……
<iEexpress> lol
<moriramar> iEexpress, 得，當沒看見按鈕吧。
<hamo> 神书一本...值得一看...http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/20336474.html
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ ti: 参谋助手论――为首长服务的艺术.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<iEexpress> moriramar, http://minus.com/mAyzJxmkI#1f
<[ub]> iEexpress ⇪ t: Screenshot-2 - Minus.com
<moriramar> iEexpress, 你這個效果不錯呀！
<moriramar> iEexpress, 有fonts.conf可以參考嗎？
<iEexpress> moriramar, http://pastebin.com/exz5Hxix
<moriramar> iEexpress, 感謝！
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2553.html
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ t: RFC 2553 - Basic Socket Interface Extensions for IPv6 (RFC2553)
<moriramar> iEexpress, 我錯了，這個不是系统自帶那個嗎？您有local.conf嗎？……打擾了。
<hamo> adam8157: 第一个作者..
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 是自由门么？
<hamo> adam8157: 看第一个作者的公司..
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 应该叫动太吧
<hamo> adam8157: 自由门技术这么NB？都写RFC了...
<iEexpress> http://pastebin.com/ihsTAEq3  nonlatin
<iEexpress> 其他就没了，RHEL 6.1 自带的都是
<moriramar> iEexpress, 感謝
<MeaCulpa> 自由门？“
<cfy> Kandu: 我哭了。。。。换个编译器。。.编译出来一堆的notes.....
<jyfl987> hamo: 他们可以请人来做阿 这又不难 
<knownbad> PrimeNinjaCat: 换成ojisan较好。
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼語言？
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome3.2更换鼠标主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352840 我把从网上下载的鼠标主题 http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ecliz?content=110340 复制到/usr/share/icons目录下，然后从Tweak里选择这个鼠标主题，可以应用，但是重启计算机登录后，tweak里显示应用的新鼠标主题，实际却显示gnome默认的鼠标主题。这是怎么回事 ...
<cfy> Kandu: 你说呢。。。lisp
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: int a;char *p=&a;是错的吗
<ofan> (char*)&a
<_Ruby> ofan: 哦
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 哦
<PrimeNinjaCat> knownbad, .....
<_Ruby> ofan: C为什么一定要分数据类型呢? char *p 和int *p里面的p不都是个地址吗,难道还不一样
<knownbad> 难道你要当obasan?
<knownbad> 佩服你的勇气。
<_Ruby> Who?
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: 一样吗?
 * hamo 表示会用ed的人上辈子都是折翼的天使...
<user8888> hi
<user8888> everybody
<[ub]> user8888, 好  ㍥ 
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, int* p = &a; 而 p++ 就不一样了
<user8888> 这里有\fs20 用gcc开发arm的兄弟没？\fs21
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, int* p = &a; a 为 char 和 int p++ 就不一样了
<_Ruby> ?
<hamo> user8888: ?
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 指针移到下一地址的位数不一样啊
<user8888> hamo: 兄弟用吗？\fs21
<user8888> 最近用eclipse + gcc 开发arm
<hamo> user8888: 为什么你发的话后面总有个..\fs21
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 指针移到下一紧挨的地址的位数不一样啊
<hamo> user8888: 没用过eclipse...
<user8888> hamo: 这个似乎是Miranda的bug吧\fs21
<user8888> 一直都这样
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 并摆了不
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 明白了不
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: 您讲的太跨越,没听明白
<PrimeNinjaCat> ofan, 给 _Ruby 画一示意图
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 等等
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 我给你画个吧
<Kandu> cfy: XD 同樣 cl, 會出 n 多 notes?
<mayli> _Ruby: 分数据类型主要是面向人类的，如果用汇编你怎么寻址是你的爱好，C帮你把一些常用的给预先定义了，这样防止你弄混
<cfy> Kandu:  还是有些地方不一样。比如读入文件的时候，制定编码啥的
<cfy> Kandu: 指定
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: 我想知道的是*p里面的十六进制数据也分类型?
<Kandu> 哦, 那是庫的問題麼?
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 等
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 移动指针是依据指针类型的长度移动的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。不是.灯下
<_Ruby> mayli: 指针里的数据也分类型?
<cfy> Kandu: 完全没有
<ofan> _Ruby: c里貌似不用显式转换，c++里需要
<mayli> _Ruby: 使用的时候可以混用，无所谓的，都是32位整数
<cfy> Kandu: 只是我要求速度最大化，然后sbcl告诉我有些地方无法优化。
<cfy> Kandu: ccl没有提示
<cfy> Kandu:  和程序无关啦
<Kandu> cfy: 唔
<mayli> _Ruby: 不过你要想想这样做的意义，好处和坏处，为什么要有c，而不是只有汇编
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<_Ruby> mayli: C里能用段-偏移量吗
<user8888> 人逢喜事精神爽
<ofan_> _Ruby: 你大几了
<_Ruby> ofan: 一
<user8888> 酒逢知己千杯少，话不投机半句多
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: 感觉C好复杂
<_Ruby> ofan: 你呢
<mayli> _Ruby: C里可以内嵌汇编…看你想要做什么了
<PrimeNinjaCat> 谁给个贴图地址
<cfy> mayli: 能做什么？
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, http://imagebin.org/183098 
<_Ruby> mayli: 我怎么感觉汇编比C简单,难道我产生错觉了?
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 明白了么
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIwNTE1MTA4.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 美丽灵活的 Liza5 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<mayli> cfy: 能填充和清除cpu的TLB，能中断返回
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: 哦
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 你按数组来想。 一个一个数据紧挨着排列， 每个数据长度一样。 
<cfy> mayli: TLB...
<cfy> mayli: 举个例子？
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装完显卡驱动仍无法启动3d桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352842 装完后进入登陆界面，默认登陆后卡在桌面上，无反应，无图标。只有选择ubuntu 2d才能进入。驱动已装，仍然如此。安装了compiz和fusion。点击fusion，在2d下无法启动。究竟应该怎么才能启动3d呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lewvonneyoung — 201 ...
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: 嗯
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, int 的数据胖点， char 的数据瘦点。 第二个int数据在内存的位置和第二个char数据在内存的位置不一样啊
 * _Ruby is away
<mayli> cfy: 进程调度时和缺页中断时的操作
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 所以必须声明类型。 
<cfy> mayli: 好吧
<_Ruby> PrimeNinjaCat: 有急事,先撤了.Thanks
<cfy> Kandu: 唉，纠结了。
<PrimeNinjaCat> _Ruby, 如果用int 指针来对字符数组操作， 移动指针就不对了
<PrimeNinjaCat> 好的
<cfy> Kandu: 虽然clozure common lisp很好，但是相比sbcl慢了。。。
<mayli> cfy: 写个os，不内嵌汇编，有时候会很被动
<cfy> mayli: 你是不是那个。。。namo....?
<cfy> mayli: 上海的？
<cfy> Kandu: 又来一个 nb 的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這纔是技術討論阿，， 
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我来了
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 自此你看不到一丁点技术讨论了
<Kandu> cfy: lisper 總是很糾結的, nb 的人總是很多的
<CyrusYzGTt> PrimeNinjaCat§ ，， 反正我不懂，看不到又如何
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 看 A 片去
<PrimeNinjaCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你那么寂寞， 给你个地址
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> PrimeNinjaCat§ 滾一邊去，， 木有看到 cfy 在討論技術麼
<PrimeNinjaCat> :)
<PrimeNinjaCat> 我在这里了
<moriramar> Kandu, 這個和lisp有什麼關係嗎？
<Kandu> moriramar: 不知道
<moriramar> Kandu, lisper 總是很糾結的，這個是說cfy？
<PrimeNinjaCat> :)
<Kandu> moriramar: XD
<cfy> Kandu: moriramar: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/FuncProgram/25531
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ ti: Why Lisp Will Never Win(2003)
<jyfl987> Kandu: 看到个 vmgen 居然也是基于forth的
<moriramar> cfy, 不知道你有看那個movitz那個項目沒？那個你怎麼看？
<cfy> moriramar: 不知道。。
<mayli> cfy: 不是…我只是一个小白
<moriramar> cfy, common-lisp.net/project/movitz/ 
 * mayli 
<cfy> Kandu: 又来一个装菜鸟的。。。
 * mayli 手头有MW3 却没有时间玩，被动啊…被动啊。
 * mayli 手头有MW3 却没有时间玩，罪孽啊，罪孽啊。
<cfy> moriramar: 没啥看法。。。。common lisp有各种写到一半的。
<ofan_> mw3没破解吧
<ofan_> 只有加密的steam
<cfy> moriramar: 或者写得差不多了。。。但是已经没人维护的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 郵寄給我
<moriramar> cfy, 看你之前有討論這個，你在做這樣的項目嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 正版的可以破解不用origins
<cfy> moriramar: 没。。。。
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 当然了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<ofan_> 不过还没发售
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 额，13.62 GB
<ofan_> 只有steam的预售
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ .. 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以邮寄个硬盘过来
<ofan_> mayli: 买的正版？
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 不。。
<jyfl987> mayli: 你有多白？
<mayli> ofan_: steam
<ofan_> mayli: steam的正版？
<ofan_> 60刀啊真有钱
 * mayli http://www.youtube.com/callofduty  
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ .. 怎麼用youtube的，，
<richard_ma> CyrusYzGTt: 翻墙就可以
<richard_ma> mayli: 原来这里也有COD粉丝啊
<CyrusYzGTt> richard_ma§ .. 不想翻，， 想當 P民了， 知道太多， 體重會增加的
<CyrusYzGTt> richard_ma§ ee也是，，
<CyrusYzGTt> richard_ma§ .. 不想翻，， 想當 P民了， 知道太多， E=MC**2 體重會增加的
<CyrusYzGTt> > 86 * C**2
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt, uninitialized constant IRC::C
<CyrusYzGTt> > 86 * (coulomb^2)
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 建议大家安装linuxdeepin http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352845 发现好多人对ubuntu受不了了 我也玩过ubuntu和其他发行版 后来发现 还是linuxdeepin好 你们哪些问题基本没遇到 我不是做广告 但是这个确实是事实 祝大家好运 统计信息: 发表于 由 江南诗话 — 2011-11-08 14:09 
<MeaCulpa> Steam我只舍得买点老游戏便宜货
<MeaCulpa> 要我有钱就买Skyrim
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIwNTExNzI4.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 石家庄多位退休老人银行取钱后遇假币 111107 晚报10点半 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<lotcor> ......
<SIDU> 现在硬盘这么便宜的，手痒：http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9021861677
<[ub]> SIDU ⇪ ti: 389元 力杰 C7U 500G USB3.0 加密超薄移动硬盘 买一送三-淘宝网
<ofan> SIDU: 山寨的
<lotcor> bot吧
<lotcor> hi sidu
<lotcor> hi ub
<SIDU> ofan 你怎么这么好。仔细琢磨我买来也没有用。那不买了。
<SIDU> ofan 你想买什么，我看看我是否也要买。
<SIDU> hi lotcor
<lotcor> .....
<ofan> SIDU: 啥意思
<lotcor> 聊天机器人
<ofan> SIDU: 现在usb3.0硬盘都很贵的
<lotcor> wow
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何下载ed2k的资源呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352849 如题 装了amule，虚拟xp装了emule但是发现都没有下载速度 我是长城宽带 是有什么办法么 我要下个ansys或者abaqus for linux的，有资源给我也可以 谢谢赖 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziliaina — 2011-11-08 14:34 
<SIDU> 就是看到它3.0 的。
<ofan> 500g的估计有500
<ofan> 我有个1T的3.0
<ofan> SIDU: 那去买西数原装的吧
<ofan> 现在没有这种可以加硬盘盒的
<ofan> 原装的3.0 接口都是特制的
<SIDU> ofan 我手里西数原装的。太大了也不好。
<ofan> SIDU: 一样打
<ofan> 反正我的没觉得大
<SIDU> ofan 你老美毕业了是否要回来的？美国不让久呆 ？
<ofan> SIDU: 找到工作就呆着
<SIDU> 是哦？我很多同学好像都是工作，没有绿卡
<SIDU> ofan 先祝福您老爷子福如东海，寿比南山哈
<ofan> SIDU: 额 多谢
<sunwilston> SIDU: 你也和我一样与机器人聊天
<SIDU> ofan 是机器哦？我没有发觉也
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 。。。
<sunwilston> 是啊，装得太像了
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 会卖VPN的机器，好强大
<SIDU> sunwilston: 现在智能这么先进了。吓！
<mao> 这里面都有谁是机器人啊
<hamo> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<hamo> > Time.now
<SIDU> SIDU 我不是机器
<sunwilston> 我只知道 ofan
<[ub]> hamo, 011-11-08 14:45:59 +0800
<hamo> >Time.now
<ofan> sunwilston: 你妹
<sunwilston> 晕
<SIDU> ofan 你知道3-0.3 是多少吗？
<ofan_> sunwilston: 晕毛
<sunwilston> ofan 好激动啊
<ofan> SIDU: 什么3-0.3
<mao> 好像原来有个^K^是机器人
<ofan> sunwilston: 激动毛
<mao> ofan现在到底是真人呢还是机器人附体
<moriramar> SIDU, 2.7
<ofan> mao: 机器人附体
<mao> 大家认清了，一个是ofan,一个是ofan_
<SIDU> moriramar: 你不是机器哈
<CyrusYzGTt> > Relative L1 (call, put) = (1.739e-07, 6.826e-08)
<sunwilston> ofan: 2+3=
<ofan_> mao: 你妹
<mao> ofan_: 你到底是谁呢？
<ofan_> 撸撸休了，明天还得上课
 * ofan_ 低价出售VPN,SSH
<sunwilston> ofan_: 上你鸟
<mao> ofan_: 机器人太智能了，都会撸了
<ofan_> ...
<MeaCulpa> 为什么有人用shell来做浮点运算...
<ofan> sunwilston: 你是不是luojie的马甲
<ofan> 擦
<mao> 对了，问大家个事，bsd做桌面系统怎么样
<hamo> mao: 硬件支持不好搞..
<ofan> mao: 你搞定不了
<ofan> 放弃吧
<sunwilston> mao: 都是这么说的
<sunwilston> mao: 你花这心思还不如上gentoo
<mao> sunwilston: 我搞过gentoo了
<ofan> gentoo高端机必备
<mao> sunwilston: 开启桌面才96M，速度飞快，老NB了
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo基本就是BSD包管理+Linux内核
<sunwilston> 是啊，我现在就在gentoo 下
<MeaCulpa> mao: minix开桌面才14M
<MeaCulpa> windows 3.1 也就 12M
<mao> 咱也就是冲着bsd的名气去的
<ofan> minix还能开桌面？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: minix可是linux它大姨
<ofan> 大姨妈？
<sunwilston> 现在内存这么便宜，不用太在意这些吧
<MeaCulpa> 94
<mao> minix好像是有桌面。记得原来有个什么linux发行吧镜像才10M，就是不知道运行起来怎么样
<ofan> 别拿bsd当桌面了
<MeaCulpa> *nix系统本来就是硬件有多少资源占多少资源
<ofan> 搞不定迟早会被逼疯的
<MeaCulpa> 只有windows app才care 系统占用
<jyfl987> mao: tinycore linux 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: minix3 挺好的 就是软件版本都老点 和bsd差不多
<ofan> windows一般要算上杀毒软件防火墙和qq后才是可支配系统资源
<MeaCulpa> en
<jyfl987> 以前说micro kernel ipc效率不高 不过拿来做桌面无所谓
<mao> ofan: 主要是为了以后吹牛B用，到时可以说，好歹咱也是搞过BSD的
<ofan> 错了 减去
<jyfl987> 就是那个启动貌似繁琐
<ofan> mao: 吹不了
<mao> ==！
<ofan> mao: 在高手眼里，什么水平一看就知道
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你用minix 3么
<sunwilston> 我对ofan真是无语了，太强了
<ofan> sunwilston: 去死
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fpaste.org/0ou4/
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: Minix常用软件多吗？
<ofan> 不多
<ofan> 不过很适合学习用
<ofan> 尤其老版本的
 * gfrog 蛋疼的merge patch中！
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 编就是了 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不用
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 很早以前用过
<mao> 好像就是某个大神为了教学搞得操作系统
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 我说编译 不是编写
<sunwilston> gfrog: 你也用gentoo?
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 听说老版本是为了能在课堂里理解整个系统而设计的
<jyfl987> http://minix3.org  自己上去看下
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ t: The MINIX 3 Operating System
<MeaCulpa> mao: Linus的老师，Tenenbaum
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 不清楚
<gfrog> sunwilston: nonono
<ofan> 等下学期，准备研究openbsd和minix
<mao> ofan: 研究研究？NB啊
<ofan> mao: 学习
<mao> ofan: 你能说说你主要都学什么吗？
<ofan> 准备选操作系的课
<MeaCulpa> 现在的学生真开心
<zhangkaixuan> 每天至少300条垃圾信息 郁闷死了
<ofan> mao: 什么都学
 * MeaCulpa 大学一上来就被几门政治课干掉了，于是3年打游戏睡觉吃夜宵
<zhangkaixuan> 而且垃圾信息里面有时候还包含正常信息，
 * MeaCulpa 大学一上来就被几门政治课干掉了，于是3年打游戏睡觉吃夜宵....你们还知道Linux, 真开心
<MeaCulpa> 话说回来，在Linux里真的不关心占用资源多少，只要我要用的app需要的时候拿得到资源即可
<mao> ofan: 我现在就是不知道该学点什么，特别深入的有学不下去，看代码吧，超过两百的c语言就被绕了
<MeaCulpa> Windows因为肯定拿不到，所以才会在乎系统空闲资源
<MeaCulpa> 所以摒弃那些Windows的思路吧1
<ofan> mao: 推荐学学computer architecture
<MeaCulpa> mao: 不错了，我只能看20行
<SIDU> ofan 老实交代你是谁阿？
<SIDU> ofan 不相信你是机
<ofan> mao: 最近觉得学这门课很有帮助
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 不错啊，大学该做的都做了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 除了一样，文凭没拿
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 还有，炮没打
<mao> ofan: 正好我手头有本结构化计算机组成，Tenenbaum写的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 打炮是中学的事
<ofan> mao: 有讲CPU吗
<caleb-> XD
<ofan> cpu的设计
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我擦，中学我打练习靶
<mao> ofan: 我还没翻过，让我看看啊
<ofan> 还有并行，内存管理，IO等等
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 我看那本现代操作系统里谈过Minix
<ofan> mao: 现在我们上课都是手动把c转换到汇编，然后计算用了多少时钟周期
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 说是微内核结构，可靠性好之类
<mao> ofan: 我看目录了，有这些，不过应该讲的不会很深入
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 不懂，还没学过
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 你本科没上计算机？
<mao> 现代操作系统大部分是微内核了吧
<mao> ofan:  你们牛啊，居然手动把C转成汇编
<ScarletWolf> mao: linux不是吧？
<ofan_> ScarletWolf: 现在本科
<ScarletWolf> ofan_: 呃。。。这样啊
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 还没毕业
<ofan> mao: 这个其实比较简单，代码就几行，而且不需要优化
<Kandu> ofan: 你學 cs 的？
<mao> ScarletWolf: 哦，话说微内核和宏内核最主要的区别是什么
<ofan> Kandu: yes
<ScarletWolf> mao: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%86%85%E6%A0%B8
<[ub]> ScarletWolf ⇪ t: 内核 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<mao> ScarletWolf: 我理解错了，我原来把他们能不能动态加载模块作为区分的标准了，这下学习了
<mao> 有没有谁试过:(){ :|:& };:
<mao> fork bomb
<jyfl987> mao: lol
<MeaCulpa> 小心被ban
<jyfl987> mao: 你不知道ulimit么
<mao> 我是死过一会才知道的
<mao> jyfl987: 刚开始限制在1000的时候也会死，现在我设置成了200
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 我以为我能顶住的...
<MeaCulpa> 很多次了...
<mao> MeaCulpa: ???
<MeaCulpa> 我以为我能顶住的...
<MeaCulpa> 试过很多次，还是挂了
<MeaCulpa> mao: fork bomb啊
<MeaCulpa> mao: 我跑了好多次了，哈哈
<mao> MeaCulpa: 最大线程你设置了多少
<ofan_> mao: 爽么
<mao> ofan_: 死过一回，鼠标都不动了，只能用超级快捷键了--电源开关
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 国外有人已经在ubuntu上装UGS NX8了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352856 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681842&page=3 见最新跟贴 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjults — 2011-11-08 15:26 
<mao> MeaCulpa: 把最大进程数设置的小点吧
<stock-cn> 玩股票的加入我的频道 #stock-cn
<stock-cn> 我的博客 http://gann.blog.ifeng.com
<[ub]> stock-cn ⇪ ti: 小江恩的博客_凤凰博报
<MeaCulpa> mao: 7863
<mao> MeaCulpa: 7638?你设置的最大进程输吗？
<mao> MeaCulpa: 进程数
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • swt中的线程阻塞主进程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352859 哭死我啦，迫于无奈要用Java来写计算机网络的课程设计，谁知道弄个线程那么难， 明明用了display.syncExec()来运行一个Runnable了，为什么网上那些人的代码就可以 运行呢 求教啊，有没有人会在别的线程中调用swt的主线程中的Text类型变量来 添加文 ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没带指甲刀，指甲长到要疯了
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 啃
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 狼果然跟狗一个德行
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 好多耳塞都没货了...
<roylez> adam8157: 神马叫做没人品？
<yeizhihui> adam8157: 耳塞的音质没有耳机的好
<adam8157> roylez: ED低
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 办公室还是耳塞好了
<roylez> adam8157: 我今天早上订了amazon上一双rockpot鞋，35刀，7.5码2E，只有一双，正好我的脚码
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 土豪
<yeizhihui> adam8157: 都一样 我宁愿选择音质好点的
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 我都是低端...凑合听听重金属就ok...
<roylez> adam8157: 35刀在国内买不到这鞋好不好。我穷
<adam8157> roylez: 脚踏李宁路过
 * adam8157 现在这耳塞实在是没法接着听了
<yeizhihui> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 我要求不高 :)
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪
<yeizhihui> adam8157: .....那为什么不用手机的耳机呢?
<roylez> adam8157: 我的球鞋破了都没钱换
<yeizhihui> adam8157: 还能剩下一笔开销
<roylez> yeizhihui: 因为蛋蛋是土豪
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 诺基亚黑白机
<yeizhihui> adam8157: 能砸核桃的经典机 现在市面上很少见呢
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 穷 没办法
<yeizhihui> adam8157: 你是哥怀旧的人呢?
 * hamo 打土豪！！！
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君...
<adam8157> hamo: 皮痒?
<slacker_HD> 请问如何彻底删除X？
<slacker_HD> ub11.10
<hamo> roylez: 求加帽..
<adam8157> hamo: 买个神码耳塞好呢
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆皮上很多个疙瘩，你又不是没看见
<adam8157> roylez: 给他戴个绿的
 * hamo 哇哈哈！！！
<yeizhihui> slacker_HD:  apt-get remove gnome-core x-window-system-core
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 他手真快
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<adam8157> roylez: 你助纣为虐
<roylez> adam8157: 一步慢，步步慢
<roylez> adam8157: 冰箱里有可乐，不敢喝，nnnd
<adam8157> roylez: 酒店的贵啊
<roylez> adam8157: 25
<adam8157> roylez: 喝了 晚上吃饭买瓶放回来
<roylez> adam8157: 好主意...
<hamo> roylez: 那些可乐什么的，上面都是印着字的吧...
<hamo> roylez: 我就吃过亏...
<hamo> roylez: 一罐口香糖收了我15
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 融汇来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你别忘了鼓浪屿肉干~~ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 买了
<MeaCulpa> 啥牌子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 黄胜记
<MeaCulpa> bingo!
<MeaCulpa> 很好很好
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 邮件的协议问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352864 有谁知道在设置发送和接收邮件时：接收邮件的协议啊？国内的邮件协议是否为pop协议呢？那我们用的腾讯邮件的协议又是什么呢？有哪位高手知道啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jphy093 — 2011-11-08 16:15 
<adam8157> roylez: 出差一天补多少?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为了这鸟毛肉干，淋成落水狗
<adam8157> roylez: 求快递一份给我 帮你们试吃
<roylez> adam8157: 250吧， MeaCulpa 对不？
<adam8157> roylez: 这么少...
<hamo> roylez: 每天都是250？
<roylez> adam8157: 你们多少？
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 你不知道说个毛
<adam8157> roylez: 爱立信的住宿就是300.
<roylez> adam8157: 住宿公司报销
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 那可以
<roylez> adam8157: .......我还是嫌少
 * adam8157 求出差, 美国 欧洲 日韩 新马泰
<roylez> hamo: 你才每天都是250
<lotcor> 出差还有补助真好
<adam8157> roylez: 反应慢啊
 * hamo o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: 懒得打
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<adam8157> roylez: 我先前说你 结果现在你都没反应过来
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) adam8157
<flh> hi
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 250
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对了，国旅运通给我们的，是自己打印的收据吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不是寄到办公室的么？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 去利比亚
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫这坑爹的估计和公司年算一次红利
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是非正规收据，不是航空发票，我上礼拜在老婆单位见识了真正的发票
<yeizhihui> 外国邮寄东西到国内,会收关税嘛?怎么收?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 黑啊
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: ...
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 看运气
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不关我事，nnnd，只要不是我付钱
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 寄什么东西?
<yeizhihui> adam8157: 运气神马的  果然要看人品嘛
<yeizhihui> adam8157: 想了解下而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 逃无数税啊，本来就是你付钱
<adam8157> yeizhihui: 有的东西肯定收 有的不一定 有的肯定不
<roylez> .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我老婆说要是他们的客户也这样她可以月入20w
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司还有人用JSON...不错
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 月入20......w？！！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对啊，阴阳发票，现金到处拆解
 * adam8157 我果然是穷鬼
<Barden> 咦，今天心血来潮去www.ubuntu.com/shipit想弄个免费的光盘来珍藏来着，发现已经关闭了？
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/11/08/dogs-attack-cat.html
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: [v]猫咪被狗狗们……O_O
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一般公司都禁止如此运作的
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥时候回来？
<flh> hi
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 周六
<MeaCulpa> .
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> 阿里巴巴咋也是linux跑Oracle的...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 现在在向mysql转..
<Barden> 问什么你们说话，有些字，显示一个方框，里面4个数字？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我在看人发到shlug的JD
<MeaCulpa> 貌似数据挖掘很依赖oracle中间件
<flh> 什么
<Barden> 是系统缺字？
<MeaCulpa> 惠普将把消费类笔记本生产从中国转移至日本 -- 仅仅为了可以打印上"日本制造"
<MeaCulpa> 我国无希望了...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 日本制造？就日本那人力成本，他受得了么
<richard_ma> Made In Taiwan不也还可以么
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 卖的动啊，人家觉得可靠
<richard_ma> hamo: 雇佣大量黑劳工，黑心工厂。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我们都是穷鬼 诶
<hamo> richard_ma: 雇工估计还都是没证的中国人..
<jyfl987> hamo: 日本现在可是可以机器人制造哦 人力有个p成本
<MeaCulpa> 据说日本这次向福岛冲锋的很多都是稀里糊涂上去的临时劳动力
<MeaCulpa> 中国人比机器人便宜
<MeaCulpa> 润滑油 vs 地沟油
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 等到他们搞太阳能了 你就完蛋了 竞争不过的 
<roylez> jyfl987: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/82d0e046jw1dmwezucl6ng.gif
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 扯，太阳能面板日本国内不允许生产的，都产自我国
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 太阳能是高污染能源
<MeaCulpa> 太阳能面板是化学武器
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你想错了 日本人准备发射太阳能面板到太空中去 发电以后转成微波传到地面 
<bob88> Mr.Hu
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 真像你 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dmw6jelmz8j.jpg
<richard_ma> hamo: 跟国内的情况基本一样
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这样 对他们来说 能源几乎是免费了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 靠中国的面板工厂
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 他们空间技术落后，否则可以发射透镜聚焦阳光
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 那是武器级了 美国不答应
<roylez> adam8157: 这个不错 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/710a3620jw1dmv7ccdml7j.jpg
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 好主意，以后空间武器的雏形
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 早有人想了....还有人想借此控制气候的
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 这不红警么。。。
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求教硬件驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352867 请问linux中怎样查看各个硬件的驱动和其版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 大风歌 — 2011-11-08 16:41 
<roylez> hamo: http://www.gzb.so/di-ZDDH.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.gzb.so/di-162A.jpg
<roylez> Destine: http://www.gzb.so/di-6NVD.jpg
<MeaCulpa> NB
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.gzb.so/di-HG1F.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 据说今年光棍节gewara电影票光棍价
<NoIE> 请问，wxPython 下的 choice ，如何在运行时设置高亮选择？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,好鬱悶阿，，也被折磨瘋了，， 桌面老是自動註銷，登錄，，之前的遊戲什麼的都要重新來過，，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,好鬱悶阿，，也被折磨瘋了，， 桌面老是自動註銷，登錄，，之前的遊戲什麼的都要重新來過，，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,好鬱悶阿，，也被折磨瘋了，， 桌面老是自動註銷，登錄，，之前的遊戲什麼的都要重新來過，，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不是光棍了
<tenzu> ??
<phoenixlzx> Planet ArchlinuxCN注册邮件问题已经解决，欢迎注册
<NoIE> 请问，wxPython 下的 choice ，如何在运行时设置高亮选择？
<roylez> tenzu: http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/91/E6/91e657c11aa50470efdd6a1a3be285342756.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 煤老板要求刷卡，酒店只收现金
<tenzu> roylez: 这个看过, 觉得煤老板特别2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 推荐了一个码农，起版B8
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 真的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 新的ERBP有招GPFS Dev, 适合Linux下面的C/C++高人，你挖点人啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: B7没人理会的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哦.....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 码农都奔B8
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 码农都B8了
<MeaCulpa> Excellent c, c++ developing skill; - Strong knowledge of Linux operating system
<MeaCulpa> 北京招GPFS牛人，少有的需要牛人的职位啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上海找人越来越少了，牛人去北京，新人去NB
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nb？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，上海要萎缩了
<jyfl987> roylez: 人都是要聚到一块的
<roylez> jyfl987: 无锡在建新分舵
<jyfl987> roylez: 无锡有什么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看这架势，除了装修一楼之外，他们没有意愿租用新的办公地点了
<oh_no> 有人用emacs吗
<zhangkaixuan> 突然在fedora官方上面看到这么一句话“至少768MB内存（RAM），1GB是达到最佳性能的推荐值”
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah
<MeaCulpa> roylez: SH的都是忽悠了
<oh_no> 为什么emacs有gui啊，不像vim那样直接在终端里面
<zhangkaixuan> fedora什么时候成了内存大户了
<Colin-shzsc> 这个延迟……我对自己自言自语了一句，过了好久这句话才返回来……
<roylez> jyfl987: 开发啊，测试神马的
<MeaCulpa> oh_no: 因为emacs是OS, OS有UI很正常
<MeaCulpa> 宁波
<oh_no> 得了吧，谁会用那种OS
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 听这次来的俩同事说，8k的开发跑得差不多了...
<MeaCulpa> 上海的都wfh
<kang_> 我来扯淡个无关IT的话题，11.11大家怎么过？没有GF(BF)的.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开发都能跑？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 自從硬碟瓶頸，
<oh_no> 有办法去掉emacs的gui吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 工资不给力当然就要跑的
<MeaCulpa> kang_: slam kid, fuck wife, tackle parents, hurt self
<jyfl987> roylez: 无锡网速多少的？
<roylez> jyfl987: 不知道，你关心这个干啥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 别在18摸提网速
<kang_> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 别在18摸提网速 :P
<jyfl987> roylez: 这不是废话么 你要招开发人员 网速没个10M/人 根本招不来大牛愿意来
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们这里今年断网两周，没人care的
<roylez> jyfl987: 大牛是能够用拨号的速度干活的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 整个site的产值恐怕都不如卖给GFW几台机器给力
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt:以我机器的情况，过两年也只能运行debian stable桌面环境了
<roylez> jyfl987: 网速快了，过来的全是看ppstream的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ++
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以大牛不去你们那了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们不用大牛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我只说大牛的情况 苦力的不管
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们只是个商标而已。 衣食父母是GFW和那帮sales
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ ..  只是安裝的時候，內存佔用多，，你問別人借來安裝，，安裝完就不需要
<jyfl987> roylez: 看pps的也叫大牛？？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你们真是gfw供货商阿
<kang_> 看PPS的会是大牛吗？大牛肯定是高品质生活，下1080P啊。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 恩，号称大牛的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: sales 和 要人吃几顿饭即可
<CyrusYzGTt> BD 最低20GB的高清大片
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这么简单 额 那招点酒量大的不就行了
<lotcor> emacs -nw就在终端了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我信用卡额度2w，LBS的是5w，他们电话费500报销
<jyfl987> roylez: 大牛应该是利用公司网络跑了自己一个爬虫群 额
<jyfl987> 不对 说错了 大牛是利用公司网络自己写了个程序搞高频交易 额
<roylez> jyfl987: 那也得放到拨号速度允许的带宽内
<flh> hi 
<jyfl987> :}
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍩ 
<lotcor> hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去美国的时候额度是10w
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以临时提的
<[ub]> lotcor, 好  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 提两次
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他们默认就5w啊，临时提还是有回来的时候啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 10w毛用，去一次以色列看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....我差点去迪拜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实大部分人是国内出差的多，国际忽悠IBM不多的
<MeaCulpa> 迪拜机票很便宜的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实大部分人是国内出差的多，国际忽悠IBM不多的,估计都在南亚
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP那会儿有不少人常驻北美甚至南美的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还是hp抠门，机票都省了
<MeaCulpa> 机票走公司帐，你想，我去北京出差出了5套来回机票
<MeaCulpa> 半路我跳槽了
<MeaCulpa> 如果换成18摸，我应该已经是创新园怨灵了
<MeaCulpa> 机票一旦订了就订了，丫sm manager不让我回来也没办法。换成这里，还能报销的时候淫荡你一把
<MeaCulpa> 所以我说18摸的mgr人品都很好，不好的早被人宰了
<MeaCulpa> 唐僧为什么要蒸了吃...
<MeaCulpa> 大唐到西域，居然对唐僧的烹饪方法没有区别
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: “好营养，都是蒸出来的！”
<MeaCulpa> 难道因为juicy？
<MeaCulpa> 八戒都要油炸了
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: "营养，还是蒸的好！"
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 蒸功夫
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲 清蒸
<MeaCulpa> NB啊，貌似国外用蒸的很少
<MeaCulpa> 西方人不怎么用
<MeaCulpa> 原来是国粹...
<CyrusYzGTt> 蒸 者，， 忘了，， 你們繼續，，
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<MeaCulpa> slam kid, fuck wife, tackle parents, hurt self
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 公佈你的信息，，
<MeaCulpa> 这在中国都是习以为常的
<MeaCulpa> 没一个犯法
<MeaCulpa> 抽娃娃，干老婆，蹭爹妈，扇自己
<lotcor> .
<banban> Destine: 小悦妹妹在不
<CyrusYzGTt> 後面拿個  直譯  自殘
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: y
<Destine> banban, ?
<banban> Destine: 嘿嘿 求推荐 英语词汇学 以及英语语音学书籍 :P
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 前面 翻譯 虐童
<banban> Destine: 感觉你应该会知道很多的 恩恩 
<Destine> banban, the study of language
<jyfl987> 恩 我要整个 make
<banban> Destine: 中文有木有比较好的 
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ 封封姐 學英語 就用 side by side 和 劍橋英語 比較實用
<Destine> banban, 实用英语词汇学？
<banban> Destine: 刚才你说的the study of language 是语言学吧 是不是包括我所说的那两个啦
<imtxc> test
<Destine> banban, 对。
<[ub]> imtxc, ....  ㍩ 
<imtxc> [ub]: 你是谁呀又。
<[ub]> imtxc, 我叫爱丽丝。  ㍩ 
<banban> Destine: 哦 多谢小悦 :D 中文的估计没有英文的写的地道 
<imtxc> [ub]: 哟 我以为你是爷们呢
 * adam8157 Google Pagerank for: adam8157.info  3/10
<hamo> adam8157: 我一个破主页，什么内容都没有，也不更新都有2..
<adam8157> hamo: 因为2 所以2
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 其实发给你以后我就想到你会这么说了..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我上次申請的免費空間被收回了，，我的博客沒了。。
 * adam8157 我要败家了...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 免费靠不住
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 送吾一個免費的redhat博客，。， 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 初中的时候各种找免费空间, 各种慢, 各种烦
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 用openshift express呗
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你直接blogspot算了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,,首先說明，，俺不是RH的，， 然後問，， 免費的的？？ 最後，，怎麼申請
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, blogspot,. 上不去
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 免费的，注册一下就能用
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 翻墙不是很基本的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,,能不能用fas帳號。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 还有上不去的网站? 你弱爆了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,, 可是最近，，網速很慢，。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 找ofan吧^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 梯子廢了一大半，，剩下的很弱
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. 不，， 吾木有錢，，
<adam8157> roylez: 309能听低音么?
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 每月￥9都没有？
<roylez> adam8157: ....没这要求
<adam8157> roylez: 你都听啥阿
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 那你究竟是如何生存的？
<roylez> adam8157: ml-class...
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 木有，，還木有工作，， 
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 就当生活费嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 又有货了 准备买个...
<[ub]> 新 华中校区 • 湖南科技学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352879 顶起啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bad boy — 2011-11-08 17:51 
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. 木有，，我現在每天等媽媽煮飯，，
<hamo> adam8157: 你要败什么啦这次？
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 绑个自己的域名，blogspot还是不错的...
<adam8157> hamo: 几十块钱就算败家, 我苦阿
<adam8157> hamo: 还不是访问不到
<hamo> adam8157: 你访问不了我的？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ,, 傷心
<adam8157> hamo: 要翻才行
<hamo> adam8157: 我公司不挂代理可能上啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 肿么可能
<hamo> adam8157: 你试试
<adam8157> hamo: 地址
<hamo> adam8157: blog.hamobai.com
<adam8157> hamo: 那就是在家不行
<hamo> adam8157: 什么家..
<hamo> adam8157: 博客都上不了..
<adam8157> roylez: 好吧 和你买了一样的
<adam8157> roylez: 懒得挑来挑去了...
<Houge_Langley> 测试
 * adam8157 明天要晚点来, 要不又是刚上楼就下去取快递
<[ub]> Houge_Langley, ....  ㍪ 
 * adam8157 吃啥吃啥吃啥?
<hamo> adam8157: 能想点有追求的不？
 * adam8157 吃啥吃啥吃啥?
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 一个shell字符的问题 ${str[*]} str为一个普通字符串 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352882 str="" while [ -z "${str[*]}" ]; do ...... done 我想问一下 中括号里面的判断 是什么意思 为什么不直接while [ -z "$str" ];do 呢？？ 那样写的话，感觉把str当成数组了一样 统计信息: 发表于 由 bellszhu — 2011-11-08 18:06 
<iEexpress> adam8157, 你要一起么？
<adam8157> iEexpress: 你去吧
<archl> Nvidia FX 5200 还不如 Intel 865G。。。
<archl> 晕死，驱动太差。
<iEexpress> hamo 呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 你啥时候走？
<hamo> iEexpress: 我手头还有点活..
<adam8157> hamo: 马上
<adam8157> iEexpress: 他没懂
<iEexpress> hamo, 我也不是现在就走
 * adam8157 还是我没懂...
<archl> 太失败的了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 等我呗..还有一遍掉电就完了..
 * archl 发现Nvidia驱动也不行了。
<pocoyo> archl: 怎么判断驱动差/
<adam8157> hamo: 你去哪吃
<iEexpress> adam8157, 你想啥呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 不知到..
 * adam8157 我不懂你们在说什么...
<iEexpress> 基佬想什么都是基
<adam8157> iEexpress: 11.8-11.11?
<iEexpress> adam8157, 对啊，今天晚上开始
<hamo> iEexpress: 啥东西？
<adam8157> iEexpress: 啧啧 生活在EST
 * hamo 最后一遍啦...
 * hamo 表示其实我没懂...
<pocoyo> adam8157: 来，大家一起吃鸡 吧
<hamo> pocoyo: 口味太重了...
<iEexpress> pocoyo, 别挑逗 adam8157 了
<pocoyo> hamo: 我这叫做热情。 算你一份啊。
<adam8157> Don't put "extern" in front of your function prototypes in headers ---我一直都这样...
<Freebuilder> 汗！装了 xfonts-wqy 却找不到！
<hamo> pocoyo: 我这份送你了..不好这个..
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: dpkg -L xfonts-wqy
<hamo> adam8157: 导出的和自己include应该是两个就对了..
<archl> pocoyo: intel的能玩的游戏，这个不行；intel的流畅，1这个不行。
<Freebuilder> pocoyo: 字体装好了，但是程序列表里没有
<pocoyo> archl: 原来如此。
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 程序列表里为啥会有。。
<Freebuilder> pocoyo: 主题切换，字体设置那个列表里不应该有吗？
<archl> pocoyo: 但是测试成绩高很多。
<hamo> 不作弊的驱动程序不是好驱动程序...
<pocoyo> archl: 用什么测试的。
<archl> pocoyo: glxgears
<adam8157> hamo: 还得多会儿
<hamo> adam8157: 10分钟
<adam8157> hamo: 吃啥? 想不到我就回家吃
<iEexpress> hamo, adam8157 你俩到底要不要一起吃饭？
<adam8157> iEexpress: 不一定
<pocoyo> archl: 我觉着这玩意儿不准， 以前我的都有 8000+/- 现在只有500+一点儿。
<adam8157> iEexpress: 但是顺路
<iEexpress> 速度决定吧
<archl> pocoyo: 但是其他相同，只是改显卡的测试就能看差别了吧。
 * adam8157 准备这几天去找个娃娃copy点歌 这10G听腻了
<cfy> Kandu: 再次哭了。。。sbcl用完了全部内存，虽然不需要这么多。。。但是它只留了200M 给我。。。。
<archl> pocoyo: 还是测试下罢。看看能不能驱动gnome-shell
<archl> pocoyo: 回见。
<adam8157> cfy: lisp有比较好的开发环境不
<pocoyo> 跑得真快啊。
<cfy> adam8157: 有啊，slime
<pocoyo> adam8157: emacs?
<adam8157> cfy: scheme的?
<cfy> adam8157: 环境经特别舒服
<cfy> adam8157: common lisp
<adam8157> pocoyo: NO EMACS
<cfy> adam8157: scheme有集成环境的。
<adam8157> cfy: scheme呢? 准备看过sicp, 感受一下
 * hamo 搞完
<cfy> adam8157: sicp教的不是语言啊，只是编程
<cfy> adam8157: 无所谓了。
<adam8157> cfy: 不是用的scheme么?
<hamo> adam8157: 有个racket不错..
<cfy> adam8157: 但是用的scheme的东西很少。
<cfy> adam8157: 非常少。一个看完的人都不知道scheme里有vector....
<adam8157> cfy: oh
<cfy> adam8157: 你说少不少。。。。我看里一部分，全是函数套出来的。没有用到其他东西
<cfy> adam8157: 所以你不必要觉得学了scheme.
<hamo> cfy: 你是在说我么亲？
<adam8157> hamo: 走啊 少年
<cfy> adam8157: 可以当优美的伪代码看
<adam8157> cfy: 你成为他的目标了
<cfy> hamo: 我不知道。好像不是你。。。。我记得的nick不多。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<cfy> adam8157: scheme的标准也才几页。。。
<Kandu> adam8157: 為何不建議用 extern?
<adam8157> Kandu: 他是说header file里没意义
<Kandu> cfy: sb cl 太厲害了
<hamo> Kandu: 不是不建议，是自己内部引用的和导出给外部环境的要不一样..
<adam8157> Kandu: 我自己都是努力避免隐含规则的
<hamo> Kandu: 不过这个只有写库才会有感觉..
<Kandu> hamo: 內部用的， static 了
<hamo> Kandu: 是自己内部代码引用的header
 * adam8157 库的extern 不一定是export, 
<adam8157> 所以才说反正没意义就不写?
<adam8157> hamo: 你下班不?
<hamo> adam8157: 我nick都改了..
<hamo> adam8157: 你那还 阿蛋呢..
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的软件吗
<stock-cn> 或者游戏
<pocoyo> cfy: 自从换了个 highlight-nicks 内容多也不感觉到卡了。
<jiero> pocoyo: lol
<jiero> pocoyo: 换了新版本系统就好了。。。
 * pocoyo 恭迎 jiero 
<jiero> pocoyo: fedora 16下 nv5200强过 Ubuntu 11.04 下。
<jiero> pocoyo: 好了，GNOME-Shell可以了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 从来不觉得卡。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我人品不好。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> auto group错
<cfy> auto group真不错
<cfy> 刚才觉得很卡
<cfy> 开了立马顺畅了
<jiero> pocoyo: firefox倒是还是卡。N卡常规用还是比不上Intel的。
<pocoyo> jiero: 我的 ati Xpress 200M 
<pocoyo> cfy: 什么是 auto group?
<Freebuilder> 终于找到 WenQuanYi Bitmap Song 了！有什么西文点阵字体推荐的吗？搭配给 xterm 用。
<cfy> pocoyo: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?item=linux_2637_video&num=2&page=article
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: [Phoronix] The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders
<jiero> pocoyo: 以前 Ati 9000 32MB 跑 Urban Terror时还开Compiz
<jiero> pocoyo: 现在可以minetest了不过。
<jiero> pocoyo: 我把硬件加速关了。。。看看firefox会不会快些。。。否则我就要去装opera了。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: firefox在这个显卡下卡死了，连twitter都卡巴
<jiero> pocoyo: GNOME-Shell 倒是不算慢。
<jiero> Evanescence: 哟
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：输入密码后不能进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352886 一次进入系统,gnome3界面,开了很多程序；无意按了“Ctrl + Alt + F6”，进入了文本界面，当时忘了怎么再切换过来（Alt + F7）；当时以为直接重启就好使了，结果进入登陆界面，输入密码，不能进入系统，还是回到登陆界面。 那位能解决 ...
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<jiero> Evanescence:  whats going on lately?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  Chromium... no Chromium in Fedora...
<Evanescence> jiero: nothing, play play
<jiero> Evanescence: ... try MineTest
<Evanescence> jiero: what MineTest ?
<jiero> Evanescence: a game named minetest-c55
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么开启的？
<Evanescence> jiero: ok
<Zypeh> 有没有好的即时通聊天软件啊啊？？除了pidge和empathy
<pocoyo> cfy: 你用的什么发行版？
<imtxc> chrom里面要是有autoproxy 就完美了。。
<imtxc> Zypeh:  就看你朋友们都用啥了。。
<jiero> Zypeh:  qutim
<jiero> Zypeh: weechat
<jiero> Zypeh: whatever you can find suits you.
<cfy> pocoyo: /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<Zypeh> imtxc, 就是MSN GOOGLE-TALK
<cfy> pocoyo: echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled就能开启
<Zypeh> jiero, any GOOD msn and google-talk client for CLI ??
<Zypeh> jiero, 有时我也要集合众人的意见才来选择的嘛
<jiero> Zypeh: I think weechat is capable, don't ask me furthur because I don't have a CLI purpose.
<Zypeh> jiero, thank   i think weechaat is suitable for me 
<jiero> pocoyo: opera 也不好。。。
<crazypig> opera可以聊irc
<crazypig> 不过opera没什么扩展。
<crazypig> opera对输入法兼容还有一些问题。
<happyaron> finch
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ?? 找本尊？？
<CyrusYzGTt> crazypig§ 的確 ，，opera每次升級都有一定的問題，，直接影響使用
<Evanescence> jiero: Is there a ubuntu version of minetest-c55 ? 
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 逼我看log,, ，，好吧，，，寡人用google-chrome-stable
<mayli> Evanescence: git clone; ./configure;make 
<Evanescence> jiero: I saw it is a 3D game, does it need high level graphic card ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 什麼game??
<SinkCell> \list
 * pocoyo 拜见 happyaron 
 * roylez 拜见蛤皮阿荣
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 蓝牙为啥不能接收文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352891 ubuntu11.10，我的手机支持蓝牙，电脑可以搜索到并成功向手机发送文件，可没有接收文件的选项。 手机发送不行。在windows下就正常。ubuntu的蓝牙怎么用呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdzzg — 2011-11-08 19:28 
 * CyrusYzGTt 拜見 神仙姐夫
<pocoyo> cfy: 没什么效果。
<pocoyo> roylez: 晚了。吃饭去。
<happyaron> 拜见水牛
<jiero> 拜见 哈皮
<happyaron> 拜见罗杰
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮你说 窗口缩略图 关闭按钮放中间是不是比放右上角好？
 * jiero 参见roylez主席
<roylez> jiero: .
 * jiero 拥抱蓝色小药丸
<CyrusYzGTt> 激情四射的問候。。
 * jiero 拥抱lainme
<stock-cn> happyaron: 请问，Tomboy插入图片的插件叫什么名字？
 * CyrusYzGTt 將 jiero 拖到一邊一頓狂揍
<cfy> pocoyo: 卡得时候在用。。。
<stock-cn> 谁子还到，Tomboy的图片插件叫什么名字？
<stock-cn> 谁知道，Tomboy的图片插件叫什么名字？
<jiero> stock-cn:  tomboy 是？
<stock-cn> 现在ubuntuone网站是不是屏蔽了？
<stock-cn> jiero: 那个阿贴便签
<happyaron> stock-cn: 没用过
<happyaron> jiero: 感觉上是。
<jiero> stock-cn: 确实，我觉得。。。中文用户很少有用那个的。
<jiero> happyaron: 好的。
<slacker_HD> :-(
<stock-cn> jiero: 你们用什么
<jiero> stock-cn:  我用 zim。以前。
<jiero> stock-cn: 现在，用 gedit
<jiero> stock-cn: 用libreoffice
<SinkCell> 请问Vim很好用么?
<lainme> SinkCell: It depends.
<lainme> SinkCell: 用下就知道了。
<stock-cn> jiero: 如何同步
<SinkCell> 恩!
<stock-cn> jiero: 要是这些都能够通过gmail的空间同步就好了
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 重启后出现的问题 grub rescue http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352894 把UBNNTU 11.04安到移动硬盘，但是启动不了，显示 error: unknown filesystem grub rescue> 但是输命令还是显示 grub rescue> 怎么解决呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 leiyunlong — 2011-11-08 19:47 
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，有好事不？
<lainme> roylez: 没。今天从下午1点上课到下午7点。饿死了
<roylez> lainme: 双份三宝饭
<lainme> roylez: McDonald's
<jiero> 用起来舒服的新鼠标。。。DPI
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<jiero> 1800，太快了。。。还能 4500。。。我的天啊。。。
 * jiero 还是觉得双飞燕洒脱，不要求使用平面
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQpbzQ6gzs&feature=aso
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy
<sssm> http://instagr.am/p/TOUzL/
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: Instagram
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • QOMO Linux下个版本打算做一个驱动中心 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352898 http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod= ... from=space ——觉得吧，在这个新硬件泛滥的时代，这个想法太好了，如果linux foundation 能够联合所有的版本开发者和硬件厂商，大家一起开发driver for linux，那么现在让人头疼的无线网卡，双显卡， ...
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<pocoyo> happyaron: 海归了？
<sssm> happyaron: hi
<gDD> cfy: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 暮春三月，羊欢草长，天寒地冻，问谁饲狼？人心怜羊，狼心独怆，天心难测，世情如霜……
<ilovezoe> 有懂php的吗.小弟有个问题想请教. 语句 $_FILES["file"]["error"] > 0 什么情况下才会出现啊 http://www.w3school.com.cn/php/php_file_upload.asp 
<[ub]> ilovezoe ⇪ ti: PHP 文件上传
<zuoshouG> 大家晚上好
<sssm> adam8157: hi
<sssm> AireadFan: hi
<zuoshouG> 不知到有哪适合11.10unity默认的主题下载。
<AireadFan> sssm, hi?
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<sssm> AireadFan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731965/ 你看问题出在哪？
<tenzu> 测试，testing
<AireadFan> sssm, 我瞅瞅啊、
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc2ctsCbTMw
<AireadFan> sssm, 你先说说你想干嘛
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Lindsay Lohan messed up by Eminem
<Houge_Langley> nihui: 在？
<nihui> Houge_Langley: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 你發給本尊也木有用，，本尊的筆電出現問題了
<sssm> AireadFan: 将输入的字符串的值+1然后输出
<AireadFan> sssm, 然后，出什么问题了？
<sssm> AireadFan: 比如输abcd就输出bcde
<AireadFan> sssm, 那输出是对滴呀
<nihui> Houge_Langley: 邀请 #kde-cn
<sssm> AireadFan: 问题是输入the,输出的是he
<AireadFan> sssm, 我试试
<Houge_Langley> nihui: 呵呵，刚刚发现你在，这几天我一直在关注朋友的kimtoy，感觉还是有个小bug，比方说我把主题更换了，而且允许同时更换状态栏的主题，有些主题会导致状态栏花掉
<sssm> AireadFan: 所以不知问题出在哪
<Houge_Langley> nihui: OK
<AireadFan> 看看我的输出啊， [/tmp/aaa]$ ./test 
<AireadFan> the
<AireadFan> uif[/tmp/aaa]$ 
<AireadFan> 没有错吧
<sssm> AireadFan: 这是为什么呢
<AireadFan> sssm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/731972/  什么都没改
<sssm> AireadFan: 我用gcc编译没问题，但用vc编译提示有error
<ilovezoe> Houge_Langley: 你用查克拉没有问题哦....
<AireadFan> sssm, 你的 int i; 应该放在开头
<AireadFan> sssm, VC用的标准是C89
<AireadFan> sssm, C89要求使用的变量要在语句块的开头声名
<sssm> AireadFan: you're right
<AireadFan> sssm, 呵呵
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10主题哪里可以下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352900 用了高级设置，都不满意其中的主题。不知到有哪适合11.10unity默认的主题下载。 统计信息: 发表于 由 左手9 — 2011-11-08 20:19 
<sssm> AireadFan: 但结果还是错的，用VC编译出来的还是那样，输入the，输出he
<AireadFan> sssm, 用gcc对不对
<AireadFan> sssm, 我试着没错啊
<sssm> AireadFan: 真奇怪，我用我负责上的那段C用gcc编译竟然对了，好奇怪
<sssm> AireadFan: 我用vim写的，难道vim出问题了？用notepad写的倒是没问题
<AireadFan> sssm, 在哪个系统上用vim写的？
<sssm> AireadFan: winxp
<AireadFan> sssm, 那也不会出啥问题吧
<sssm> AireadFan: 我知道问题出在哪了
<AireadFan> sssm, 哪
<Kandu> adam8157: 库的extern 不一定是export  是說什麼？
<sssm> AireadFan: 我把c[i]+1打成c[i+1]了
<adam8157> sssm: hi
<AireadFan> sssm, 晕....你真强，给我发的代码倒是没问题
<sssm> AireadFan: 那是我又打的一遍，没用vim里的
<adam8157> Kandu: 库内各个源文件之间用的, 不是作为库的功能函数提供给别的程序用的
<adam8157> Kandu: 弱弱的路过
<adam8157> AireadFan: Hi
<Kandu> adam8157: 呃，不過 extern 了，不是已經污染了符號表了麼？
<AireadFan> sssm, 那你继续在C的世界里晃吧
<AireadFan> adam8157, adam好
<adam8157> Kandu: hmm, 那库自己怎么办呢?
<sssm> AireadFan: 其实我一直学不会C
<AireadFan> sssm, 你主要用什么语言哇？
<sssm> AireadFan: 8086汇编初学者
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，有沒好的解決辦法？
<AireadFan> sssm, 我学汇编看的是王爽的《汇编语言》
<adam8157> AireadFan: 如果你过来面试其它的组, 麻烦提一下是我介绍的, 但是忘了走程序...
<sssm> AireadFan: me too
<AireadFan> adam8157, 当然当然啦
<adam8157> Kandu: 只能污染了...export的函数单独加一个前缀好了
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我就是因为看见了你的博客才投的简介滴
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我就是因为看见了你的博客才投的简历滴
<adam8157> AireadFan: 那你不让我内推...
<sssm> adam8157: 你们就那么缺人？
<adam8157> Kandu: https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/kay/libabc.git;a=blob_plain;f=README
<adam8157> sssm: 我们常年缺人
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我主要当时不知道你们内部的机制，所以就多投了一份:'(
<baaaac> <adam8157> 哪方面工作？
<adam8157> baaaac: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<Kandu> adam8157: 確實, c 語言默認就是不加 extern 的定義/聲明為 extern
<H3ruS> Nihao \o
<Kandu> adam8157: 那份 readme 沒寫理由，勾起了我的好奇心
<adam8157> Kandu: 我是不喜欢隐含规则, 都要写清楚static和extern. 但是对于库, 容易把extern理解为export, 所以头文件里就不要写, 反正没意义
<adam8157> Kandu: 我的理解
<adam8157> AireadFan: 我在公司内网id也是这个
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我到时候怎么说啊？ 说是adam介绍来的，他们就知道是你了？
<user8888> 对GCC编译器，各位了解不？
<user8888> 比较奇怪，为什么标准库里面的函数，头文件中没有看到，不知道怎么也能够调用到\fs21
<Kandu> user8888: gcc 有內置了
<Kandu> user8888: 比較討厭 gcc 的這點，對調試不友好
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 神舟A550－i3 安装ubuntu10.10，弃用11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352905 本来在第一时间安装了11.10，但是对于新桌面不适应，貌似针对触摸屏更合适，对于我的古董电脑来讲，内存占用偏高，对硬件的支持和前面版本相比，提升不是很明显，而且对于桌面的修改比较复杂，我比较喜欢简单高效 ...
<baaaac> 安卓不是基于linux,为什么还要弄成虚拟java的形式？
<lenovo> java 程序员多啊 应用来的快啊
<baaaac> <lenovo> 哦
<kaio> android 是個 java vm
<baaaac> 转这一道感觉不爽啊
<kaio> SDK 快寫好
<flh> 大家好用功啊
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍭ 
<flh> ubuntulog: 多事
<pocoyo> 躺着中枪
<user8888> Kandu: 啥意思？\fs21
<user8888> Kandu: 内置？\fs21
<user8888> Kandu: 我目前开发一个东西，底层的，arm这边的，发现有些函数调用，在include这边找不到，但是编译却没有错误，比较奇怪\fs21
<ilovezoe> 动感蓝色小药丸
<happyaron> wzssyqa 的新版debian打包简明教程即将出第一期了。
<pocoyo> Iven: ?
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你搞的？
<happyaron> pocoyo: wzssyqa 搞的
<happyaron> po
<Kandu> user8888: 不從庫裡連，直接置入，傻屄的優化
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我现在没空搞新东西了。
<pityonline> happyaron: Release Party 定哪天了？
<happyaron> pityonline: 在等清华那边的确切消息
<pityonline> happyaron: got it
<Kandu> adam8157: 京東的送貨員花了28分鐘走完了2小時車程，把貨送到完成訂單了
<Kandu> adam8157: 搞笑的是我手上啥都沒有，甚至沒有接到電話..
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> Kandu: 竟然这样...
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 你遇到傳說中低調裝13的牛人？？
<happyaron> Kandu: 看来京东不靠谱了》
<adam8157> Kandu: 我从来没遇到这种事情
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐
<pityonline> adam8157: 你跟华华学坏了
<adam8157> pityonline: 到时候一见真容
<user8888> Kandu: 请问一下，比如在gcc的库文件中，比如如下这个函数：void__libc_init_array (void)，在如下文件中：newlib\libc\misc\init.c
 * Kandu 比較搞笑，寫信問問去
<pityonline> adam8157: 没问题
<user8888> Kandu: 但是好像没有找到对应的头文件，有这个函数的extern的声明，这是什么原因\fs21
<Kandu> user8888: 不懂
<adam8157> Kandu: 400
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 博通网卡卡卡卡卡卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352908 大大前天硬盘安装11。10 （DVD）。之前的dsl自动掉线问题好像没有拉，用了几天没问题，可是，可是，近两天系统eth0坏了，插上去没反映，换回windows又正常，博通无线网卡正常工作. (小人的贱本acer 5552 没G 真没G) 统计信息: 发表于 由 yu7230954 — 201 ...
<Kandu> adam8157: 400?
<adam8157> Kandu: 打电话阿
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦
<sitaback`> hi all
<[ub]> sitaback`, 好  ㍭ 
<psychologe> Kandu,,你是要京东客服电话吗？4006065500
<Kandu> psychologe: 謝謝，剛已經問過了
<dpcmain> hello
<[ub]> dpcmain, 好  ㍭ 
<dpcmain> 晕，中文显示不正常啊
<dpcmain> 我在chrome浏览器上webchar.freenode.net
<Houge_Langley> pityonline happyaron: 又有release party了？
<dpcmain> ??
<mao> 真是神奇啊，shaddow里加密过的密码居然可以复制粘贴使用
<crazypig> fedora 16正式版发布。
<dpcmain> fedora16 发布了？
<dpcmain> 为什么上面写的还是1天
<crazypig> 明天正式发布。
<CyrusYzGTt> date -d "2011-11-08 15:00 UTC" 
<dpcmain> 明天是多久
<CyrusYzGTt> 今晚23:00
<dpcmain> 我现在等着装f啊，debian前天崩了
<mao> 发布了吗？官方网站上还有一天啊
<Houge_Langley> 下载了Fedora 16 rc5的就不用再重复下载了
<dpcmain> debian的ati显卡真他妈的崩溃
<mao> 对ub失望了，试试fedora
<zhangchunlei> feodra 安装的分区方式貌似有变化啊 用
<zhangchunlei> GPT分区了
<dpcmain> debian stable程序太旧
<dpcmain> zhangchunlei: 对
<CyrusYzGTt> 毛，，你會對fedora更加失望的
<zhangchunlei> 是不是会对传统分区造成破坏啊
<dpcmain> debian那个驱动，简直在搞笑
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangchunlei§ DVDiso木有影響.. 或者說x86_64木有影響
<dpcmain> fedora16和win7双系统没问题吧？
<zhangchunlei> 32位的livecd 有影响吧
<crazypig> 最好是用u盘安装。
<CyrusYzGTt> 有，，就是linux不能作爲主分區，， 貌似f15是這樣，，不清楚f16
<crazypig> 这样不会受到分区方式改变影响。
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 其实你用ati显卡，我推家你用chakra
<zhangchunlei> LiveCD 安装仅适用于单独安装或者或后来安装支持 GRUB2+GPT 的 Linux 发行版（比如 Ubuntu），不适合与其他依然基于 GRUB+MBR 的 Linux 发行版或 M$ 系统共存。
<dpcmain> 我现在只有win7系统，另外有一块空闲分区专门留给f16的。这样用usb live装没问题吧？
<zhangchunlei>  上面貌似说 livecd 应该不能和ms共存了
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: chakra是什么
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: ATI驱动
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: 我是ATI 6750
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 不是，是专注于KDE的Arch分支
<zhangchunlei> chakra 是ati驱动?
<crazypig> chakra是基于arch的发行版。
<zhangchunlei> 我现在用的就是Chakra
<dpcmain> zhangchunlei: 我晕
<Houge_Langley> 因为我在Chakra下从ATI私有驱动11.8到11.10都没有出过问题
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: Chakra软件新么？稳定么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 似魔非魔，似神非神
<zhangchunlei> ati私有驱动 不是跟着ubuntu走吗?
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 朋友如果了解Arch，就一定了解Chakra了，wiki一下吧
<zhangchunlei> Chakra与Archlinux 比不够新
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: Arch没用过，貌似很折腾啊
<zhangchunlei> Chakra现在很稳定啊
<Houge_Langley> zhangchunlei: 新且稳定着
<zhangchunlei> 只不过gtk软件是以bundle包存在的
<dpcmain> 我还是比较喜欢gnome啊
<zhangchunlei> 速度上 貌似有点慢
<dpcmain> kde用过，感觉花里胡哨
<zhangchunlei> 而且偶尔有红线条
 * CyrusYzGTt 似魔非魔，似神非神
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 听说chakra现在跟arch的源分离了?
<zhangchunlei> 我用的firefox从ccr 装 在本机编译的 2个多小时呢
<zhangchunlei> 分离了
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 8.0了
<dpcmain> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<zhangchunlei> 软件包还是通用的.他们说pacman不更新了 chakra有自带的包管理器
<zhangchunlei> firefox的bunddle包 总是感觉有点慢
<zhangchunlei> chromium 本机编译 3个多小时呢
<[ub]> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • Wubi安装的问题。总是卡在一个地方，帮助看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352914 用wubi安装。到启动时就会在那个齿轮的画面一个多小时不动。没反应，按F3显示如下图20111108013.jpg 配置是Intel Celeron 2.4G 1G内存 两个显卡一个是Intel 82865G（板） 一个是N卡 FX5200（独）现在用的这个 统计信息: 发表于 由  ...
<dpcmain> zhangchunlei: chromium的源码我check下来几百
<dpcmain> zhangchunlei: ,
<dpcmain> zhangchunlei: m
<dpcmain> zhangchunlei: 而且依赖太多
<zhangchunlei> 对啊 140多兆
<dpcmain> zhangchunlei: 不是，700m多
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<dpcmain> 我是trunk上check下来的
<dpcmain> 里面有各种依赖
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 这个我就不清楚了，最近没有关注，今天是急急忙忙写了一篇关于Fedora  16 KDE的文章。
<dpcmain> 有谁安装了f16和win双系统么
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 这个具体要问问老K
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 我是在virtualbox里面安装的，你用lvecd启动起来应该就没有问题了，备份好系统，就放心了。
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: 晕，我怕再次毁掉我刚才才装好的win7啊，麻烦
<pocoyo> 为什么一到晚上你们就活跃。
<Houge_Langley> pocoyo: 牛哥晚上好
<pocoyo> Houge_Langley: 准备睡觉 
<Houge_Langley> pocoyo: 这么早，我是今天看见nihui所以才活跃一把。
<dpcmain> 呵呵
 * MeaCulpa_ wine了Steam...
<dpcmain> 倒数f16
<cfy> 谁会51 汇编？
<mao> dpcmain: 应该不会弄坏win7吧
<dpcmain> mao: 装过？
<mao> dpcmain: 别用乱七八糟的分区软件就行了
<MeaCulpa_> .
<dpcmain> mao: 听说搞了个什么GPT
 * MeaCulpa_ 新买的电脑有win7, 不敢乱搞
<ilovezoe> .gparted.v5
<dpcmain> mao: 就是说按照f16的步骤来不会出问题？
<mao> dpcmain: 我觉得他们应该会考虑这些问题吧
<dpcmain> mao: :-)
<dpcmain> mao: 我怕啊
<mao> dpcmain: 大不了在装回grub啊
<dpcmain> mao: 前几天用了几个月的debian，就因为upgrade了一下，就进不了登录了
<dpcmain> mao: 好像是gdm的问题
<mao> dpcmain: 只要是数据还在就能恢复
<dpcmain> mao: 。。。不太会
<dpcmain> mao: 一般grub出了问题我就重装系统了
<mao> dpcmain: debian也出问题？
<dpcmain> mao: 嗯
<dpcmain> mao: upgrade了一下就悲剧了
<mao> dpcmain: 没有必要的，网上有很多修复grub的方法
<MeaCulpa_> 以前在融科见识过的Startup weekend, 现在要在深圳搞了？
<mao> dpcmain: 当时的错误信息是什么啊
<Houge_Langley> 刚刚不是liangsuilong说，我都不知道Fedora 16已经开始用Wayland了。
<dpcmain> mao: 我是6.01 upgrade到 6.03，然后重启，该显示登录界面的时候就显示不出来，不管怎么都出不来
<dpcmain> mao: 没错误信息，什么都看不到
<dpcmain> dpcmain: 估计是我之前安装了ati的官方显卡
<mao> ctr+atl+f1进入一个终端呢？
<dpcmain> mao: 后面又升级，这才出问题
<dpcmain> mao: 不行
<dpcmain> mao: 整个机器到了登录界面就没反映
<ilovezoe> Houge_Langley: 情况怎么样啊.wayland.
<dpcmain> mao: 之后进recover模式，还是没救回来，完全重装
<Houge_Langley> ilovezoe: 完全没感觉啊。囧～
<dpcmain> mao: debian的testing也用了，问一下怎么安装testing版本？
<mao> dpcmain: recovery能不能登录啊
<dpcmain> mao: 可以登录
<dpcmain> mao: recovery是在字符界面下登录
<mao> dpcmain: 就是不能startx?
<dpcmain> mao: root登录
<dpcmain> mao: 对
<dpcmain> mao: 就是startx不行
<sitaback> 11.10的字体在哪里改？
<mao> dpcmain: 蛋疼了，是不是xwindow出了问题啊
<dpcmain> mao: 不指导
<dpcmain> mao: 估计是，反正当时好像upgrade的时候有一个x的包升级了
<dpcmain> mao: 6.7到6.9??不大记得了
<dpcmain> mao: debian自带的那个显卡根本没法用
<dpcmain> mao: 完全体现不出硬件的价值
<mao> dpcmain: xserver太不稳定了，前不久我也是升级了一下ubuntu结果显卡驱动废了
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<dpcmain> mao: .........
<dpcmain> mao: ubuntu还好吧，貌似自带了驱动管理器
<mao> dpcmain: 你是什么显卡
<dpcmain> mao: 安装驱动方便
<dpcmain> mao: 我是amd 6750
<mao> dpcmain: 显卡很厉害啊
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<dpcmain> mao: 当初配机器的时候貌似是迪兰的
<CyrusYzGTt> sha256sum -c *-CHECKSUM
<CyrusYzGTt> Fedora-16-x86_64-DVD.iso: 确定
<dpcmain> mao: 一般般，对于打游戏的来说是垃圾显卡，对于普通开发人员来说还算可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 下載完成
<dpcmain> mao: debian的testing怎么装？
<mao> dpcmain: 我没用过debian
<dpcmain> mao: 我是指直接装testing而不是先装个稳定版，再来升级testing
<dpcmain> mao: ........
<pocoyo___> dpcmain: 下载 testing iso 装。
<mao> dpcmain: 没有安装手册么
<dpcmain> pocoyo___: testing安装需要联网么？
<dpcmain> mao: 懒得看啊
<pocoyo___> dpcmain: 不需要。
<dpcmain> pocoyo___: 我这边是ADSL宽带上网，要输入用户和密码，平时都是pppoe拨号上去的，这种可以安装么
<mao> dpcmain: 哈哈，还是看手册啊
<dpcmain> pocoyo___: 那testing可以和win7共存么？
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 我只会烧usb，装live版本
<mao> dpcmain: 不是有testing的镜像吗
<dpcmain> mao: 是啊，关键是我只会装live
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 可以安装。 不知道可不可以和win7。我的是xp共存的。还可以用xp的ntldr做主引导程序。
<dpcmain> mao: testing的镜像下载下来怎么装
<mao> dpcmain: 刻成liveusb
<dpcmain> mao: .........
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 可以硬盘安装。google 双系统安装 debian win7.
<happyaron> ubuntu 12.04无cd image，各位有何感想？
<mao> dpcmain: 对，有硬盘安装的手册
<longxin> ...
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 可不可以用unetbootin来烧usb
<longxin> 有人么。
<dpcmain> mao: 。。。怕啊，怕出问题
<dpcmain> mao: 反正我是怕了，各种问题烦人
<longxin> 不怕。。
<dpcmain> mao: 而且万一中间出问题搞坏了，太麻烦了
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 我以前试过unetbootin。没成功。grub4dos硬盘装的的成功
 * Zypeh 要睡了………………
<mao> dpcmain: 我就是用的unetbootin，就是有时候在我机器上启动不了
<longxin> 装啥子？
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 那debian下载的testing是gnome3么？
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 安装前 先记得备份 mbr. 万事ok。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 大哥帮忙下 tgz安装错误~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352918 tar zxvf '/home/xiaohugx/桌面/cowpatty-4.6.tgz' cowpatty-4.6/ cowpatty-4.6/FAQ cowpatty-4.6/TODO cowpatty-4.6/dict cowpatty-4.6/wpa2psk-linksys.dump cowpatty-4.6/eap-test.dump cowpatty-4.6/Makefile cowpatty-4.6/md5.c cowpatty-4.6/md5.h cowpatty-4.6/README cowpatty-4.6/wpapsk-linksys.dump cowpatty-4.6/cowpatty.c cow ...
<pocoyo> dpcmain: sid里有 g3.
<dpcmain> pocoyo: wheey不知道软件新不新
<longxin> 昨天安的debian 6.03 = =
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 我正用着。 sid . wheey老。
<pocoyo> longxin: 可以升级嘛哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ ..你怎麼搞起破解了，，沒意思
<hamo_laptop> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<dpcmain> pocoyo: sid稳定？
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 问题多么
<longxin> 不升级。。要稳定的版本做LFS
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 还可以。以前用的时候感觉挺多。现在我感觉问题少了许多。难道我最近不折腾了？
<mao> fedora16出现了
<dpcmain> pocoyo: :-) 您也老了。。。
<mao> 快去看啊
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 我想问下数组的大小有没有限制?
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 老人都这样
<dpcmain> mao: 。。。。。。。。
<dpcmain> f16出了  ：——）。。。。
<longxin> 这里都是老人么。。
<dpcmain> longxin: 呵呵，龙芯？
<longxin> ？？
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 理论上没有
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 但是实际上，你的栈有限制
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 分配大数组的话就malloc(3)吧
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 谁的栈?
<hamo_laptop> AireadFan: 这么说...堆也有大小限制..
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 你进程的栈，也可以说你程序的栈
<AireadFan> hamo_laptop, .....那得多大的数组哇-_-!
<hamo_laptop> AireadFan: 其实可以分配static的...写在.data里..
<dpcmain> 去fedora频道看看
<dpcmain> 呵呵
<dpcmain> mao: 看看去了，谢谢您啊
<AireadFan> hamo_laptop, 对呀，我怎么没想到哩
<dpcmain> mao: 我qq 673961934
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 呵呵，谢谢您，我qq 673961934
<mao> dpcmain: 这是说的什么话啊
<dpcmain> mao: :-)
<dpcmain> mao: 太热心了
<mao> dpcmain: 好的，我记下了
<hamo_laptop> AireadFan: 真想试试分配这么大的数组...看看能生成多大的a.out...
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 你要是女的 给我发qq
<dpcmain> mao: 我平时也常来ubuntu-cn平道
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 要不是女的 发了我也不加啊。
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 晕，这里会有女的么？
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 我很怀疑啊
<AireadFan> hamo_laptop, 生成个1T的， 昨天谁不是说他的硬盘是2T的么，可以试试哈
<dpcmain> mao: :-)
<dpcmain> mao: 等我装上f16吧
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 老大的老婆就不是男的。
<mao> dpcmain: 好的，记得做好防范措施啊
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 以前用过Fedora么？
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: 用啊
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: 不过后来yum不好用
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 那就好，还是注意备份。
<dpcmain> pocoyo: ??
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 小心点 op是女的。
<crazypig> dpcmain: 我倒觉得yum很好用的。
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 关于yum的问题，我保留意见，祝成功。
<dpcmain> pocoyo: ......
<dpcmain> pocoyo: op是谁》
<pocoyo> dpcmain: /ops
<dpcmain> crazypig: yum每次下载都要去Update meta
<dpcmain> crazypig: 不知道怎么设置
<dpcmain> crazypig: 每次meta都要10几m
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 你可以yum -C
<dpcmain> pocoyo: ???不懂
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 频道管理员嘛。一看就没玩过cs
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: 我一般是yum install 
<dpcmain> pocoyo: .......玩啊，我cs初一开始玩，一直在浩方都是第一哦
<Houge_Langley> dpcmain: 我一般用什么命令先xxx --help看看
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: ....
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 连 op 都不知道还敢称第一？
<pocoyo> !
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: 您名字好像我前面教我配电脑的师傅的名字
<Houge_Langley> 浩方，一个神奇的网站
<longxin> op是神马
<Houge_Langley> - -'
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 呵呵，不知道op咋个不能第一了
<crazypig> yum比apt好的地方在于，yum update包含了apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 术业有专攻啊
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 那你顶多就是个杀人的角色。
<dpcmain> Houge_Langley: 太像了
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 对
<dpcmain> pocoyo: 我一般都是拯救世界的
<dpcmain> f16下载10%了
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 f16早就下載完成
<pocoyo> dpcmain: 自恋的都是这么说滴。
<dpcmain> ......
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。这么快？
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 安装了么
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 前天下載的
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ..
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: ......不是刚才才出正式版？
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 我下载的是几分钟前的正式版啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 升級的，， 不過 從15升級會出大問題，，準備重裝，就下載了
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然是忠诚的F迷
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ ..這次的 release是 RC5
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 您老就不能等两天出正式版在下载么
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ..
<GNUdog> F16 已经 gold 了啊
<dpcmain> pocoyo: ...我不大自恋哦
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 爲什？
<crazypig> 下晚班回家了，就下载安装。
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 正式版放心店
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: f16显卡驱动没问题吧
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: ATI的显卡
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 一樣的，， meeting上說可 release是RC5的
<dpcmain> crazypig: 还没下班？
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ ..不知道，， 我是i915和 N GT550M
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 那你没装官方驱动？
<crazypig> 前些天，我也从f 15升到了f 16。结果系统挂掉了，进不去系统。不得已回到了f 15
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: N卡不太了解，我是A卡，debian就是因为驱动出问题我才抛弃的
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 嗯，N卡安裝了 285.05.09
<dpcmain> crazypig: 晕，你重装了？
<crazypig> dpcmain: 我上晚班。
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 你觉得Asm简单还是C简单?
<crazypig> dpcmain: 只有重装了。
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 額，，我記得以前，安裝驅動ATI的不需要配置xorg.conf能用，，其中 I卡最好
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 是N卡官方下载的还是源里边的
<dpcmain> crazypig: 那您下班还早啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ .. 官方的
<dpcmain> crazypig: 重装太烦人了，特别是我这种还有win系统的
<dpcmain> crazypig: 重装都是win也要重装
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 雙顯卡，，比如我的i915 和 N GT550M.不能用rpm包，，會出大問題的
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我主要学的是C，汇编只是学了思想以及低层编程体验
<crazypig> dpcmain: 我一直是单系统。所以无压力。
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 不需要連win也重裝。。
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 用汇编做大一些的程序会比较费劲，也不好移植
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: ...我也觉得官方的好，现在的linux估计也只有ubuntu在驱动管理方面做得很人性化
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu的驱动都是有自动工具帮你装，太舒服了
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 你觉得咧？
<crazypig> dpcmain: 我零点下班。
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 額。。不說 ubuntu的壞話，不聊
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 那怎么重装
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 直接重裝fedora用grub引導win7.就OK
<dpcmain> crazypig: ....呵呵，我也喜欢晚上啊
<dpcmain> crazypig: 早上起不来
<metbsd> ubunt 做内核补丁是最懒的
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 汇编简单,C太复杂,C是一门陷阱重重的语言
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是直接重新插入usb安装f，就可以了？
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 嗯，我是這樣的
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 我表扬ubuntu人性化呢
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: u这一点确实做得很不错
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 表示不聊ubuntu
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 很多用户用linux都是卡在驱动上
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: ok
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 那么你学了汇编，就能比没学汇编的人更容易看见陷阱，也更容易避开陷阱呀
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 你用C写过Winsock吗
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢您，学到一招
<dpcmain> _Ruby: 我用过
<crazypig> 我用linux，还没被驱动卡到过。
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 写过unixsock
<dpcmain> crazypig: ....您是不是都是用自带的？
<dpcmain> 表示f16下载了30%了
<metbsd> ubuntu其实很烂的
<ilovezoe> ...
<sitaback> we did not have a deal
<ilovezoe> 其实ubuntu还是不错的.
<dpcmain> metbsd: .....
<crazypig> dpcmain: 我集成显卡，不需为显卡驱动烦心。
<dpcmain> 对于初学者还是不错
<_Ruby> dpcmain: 有没有源代码,发份过来学习下
<dpcmain> crazypig: ......呵呵，也好
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ +1
<sitaback> tools never sucks, man sucks
<ilovezoe> $sitaback+1
<dpcmain> _Ruby: 晕，网上那么多，随便google下就有了，另外侯捷翻译的window套接字编程也可以，还有win的套接和unix的套接都是bsd的标准套接，就多个初始化和释放函数
<_Ruby> dpcmain: 哦
<dpcmain> fedora用户的irc地址多少
<dpcmain> 40%可
<CyrusYzGTt> 不需要去，，那裏很冷清的，，這裏就行，反正這裏是RH的人也在，，
<CyrusYzGTt> arch最多
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经去了fedora和fedora-cn，看到没人，我还以为走错了。。。
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 那除了ubuntu-cn，还有什么频道比较火热么？
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ .. 冷冷清清，悽悽慘慘，， 
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道emacs频道也不错
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ ...
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，悲凉了
<_Ruby> dpcmain: 有人呀.CyrusYzGTt不是在吗  ^_^
<dpcmain> _Ruby: 我怀疑CyrusYzGTt 是机器人
<dpcmain> _Ruby: 永远在线
<ilovezoe> ubuntu很多人.
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 好吧，，我是推動機器人推翻人類的叛徒
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: Time
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: :-)
<dpcmain> 谁是机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 現在報時。。  洪荒元年
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ ..
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: .........
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 其实您只需要报2013就可以了
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: .oicebot kiss OT_iux
<dpcmain> 50%了
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ .. 201212102 人類就該消失了
<jjdl> ...
<jjdl> 火狐8.0出了么？
<dpcmain> UEFI对linux影响大么
<CyrusYzGTt> jjdl§ 小jj 出了，，
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: .oicebot shoot CyrusYzGTt
<jjdl> ...
<dpcmain> 。...
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 不太大，，其實 linux也支持 EFI額
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: http://news.csdn.net/a/20111102/306775.html
<[ub]> dpcmain ⇪ t: 开源阵营要求Win8硬件保留Linux使用权 - 资讯频道 - CSDN.NET
<dpcmain> 难道windows要学腾讯？
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ .. 如果你是女的，，一定將你一百遍
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ 早就看過，
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ ..
<dpcmain> 不知道现在的厂商都在干嘛，非要你死我活
<dpcmain> 大家一起创造一个伟大的os不好么
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ .. 好吧，， 木有侮辱女性，， 只是男人對女人有這個需求
<dpcmain> 把这些能量都内耗了
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: .oicebot dance CyrusYzGTt
<dpcmain> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> dpcmain§ .. 咳咳 ，，全世界網絡信息，，大概只50克。。 根據 E=MC^2
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 晕，这个没算转化率啊
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 估计有效转化率只有0.000000000001%
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 一邊去，，本尊在看垃圾小說
<_Ruby>  > "CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian\n" * 9 
<dpcmain> ............
<[ub]> _Ruby, CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian Cyru
<dpcmain> _Ruby: 牛逼
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ .. lesbian 是什麼意思？？
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 悲催
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: lesbian 神经病？
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: :-)
<_Ruby>  > "CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian\n" * 9 
<CyrusYzGTt> > "_Ruby 神經錯亂" ** 8 
<[ub]> _Ruby, CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian Cyru
<crazypig> …
<dpcmain> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> > "_Ruby 神經錯亂" * 8 
<dpcmain> 围观
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt, _Ruby 神經錯亂_Ruby 神經錯亂_Ruby 神經錯亂_Ruby 神經錯亂_Ruby 神經錯亂_Ruby 神經錯亂_Ruby 神經錯亂_Ruby 神經錯亂
<_Ruby>  > "CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian\n" * 9 
<dpcmain> 70%了
<[ub]> _Ruby, CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian Cyru
<dpcmain> 对了，问一个问题，ext4文件系统经常用碎片是不是很多？
<dpcmain> 听说ext4会后台自动整理碎片，不知道是真是假
<ilovezoe> 似乎我没整理过碎片.
<_Ruby>  > "CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian\n" * 9 
<[ub]> _Ruby, CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian CyrusYzGTt is a lesbian Cyru
<dpcmain> 还有人说linux文件系统碎片月用越少。。。我震精了
<dpcmain> ilovezoe: 比如我频繁创建删除小文件
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: Kiss my ass
<ilovezoe> dpcmain: 不懂.没关注过此类问题.求高手解答.
<dpcmain> 求高人现身
 * kenifanying fedora 16 发布了已经……
<dpcmain> 。。。。我都要下载好了
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 好吧，賜 女菩薩 kiss your ass
 * adam8157 上周五就下载好了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 比寡人還早。。 
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: .....
 * _Ruby Orz CyrusYzGTt
<dpcmain> 貌似f16和win7要出问题http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=268899
<[ub]> dpcmain ⇪ t: [SOLVED] Fedora 16 and windows 7 dual boot - FedoraForum.org
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ,, 你是ineed??
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 谁是ineed?
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 一個傻瓜
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: _Ruby 两位真有缘
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 这是一个马甲满天下的时代
<crazypig> 我也有一个马甲～
<crazypig> Ein-lion。用电脑聊时，就用它。
<snugglecat> 谁对猫了解的
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 裸姐竟然是archl.真是马甲天下
<snugglecat> 母猫会不会赶他儿子的
<snugglecat> 我母猫几月前送给了楼下的阿婆。 几月以来相安无事。 那小猫都不来我家， 这两天它总来
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 亏我对archl一直感觉挺正常的
<snugglecat> 现在那两猫貌似都在防御着， 我怕它俩打架
<snugglecat> 谁了解猫的。 前几个月俩都没接触过的。
<_Ruby> snugglecat: 壮年忍者少女猫?
<snugglecat> 是我
<snugglecat> 它们是母子关系
<snugglecat> 会不会打起来啊
<snugglecat> 好像猫的领地性很强， 而且貌似猫科动物， 小猫长大了， 母猫就会赶他们，不让它们留在身边。
<dpcmain> 装f16去了，各位慢慢吵，再见：-）
<snugglecat> 但问题是， 楼下的阿婆貌似不大喂饱， 也可能天气凉了， 阿婆还留它在外面。 那猫仔我赶出去，又跑回来，基本赶不跑啊
<s0fx2> 你家有吃的吧
<snugglecat> 而且也不忍心不让它进来
<snugglecat> s0fx2, 他来了， 不给吃啊。
<snugglecat> 貌似这里有个也爱猫的， 所以我过来问一下
<s0fx2> 不给吃还来
<snugglecat> 给啊
<s0fx2> 那更来了
<snugglecat> 可能外面冷也是一个问题。 好像那阿婆不让它进屋的
<s0fx2> 反正有一次就有第二次
<s0fx2> 他赖上你了
<snugglecat> 其实它在我家也没问题， 我担心的是和我家母猫相处不来。如果能相处的， 我倒无所谓， 他来了，就给点吃的
<snugglecat> s0fx2, 那倒没问题， 只是怕和我家母猫打架
<s0fx2> 打了么？
<snugglecat> 没呢， 但是看情形， 俩都在战争边缘
<CyrusYzGTt> wtf最近網絡不好，，
<snugglecat> 还没动手。 不过那俩猫都不咬人
<s0fx2> 哦，都是互相骂的
<snugglecat> 外面又下雨
 * CyrusYzGTt 詛咒：斷我家電力的全家死逛逛。。 嗯，以此類推
 * CyrusYzGTt 詛咒：斷我家電力的全家死光光。。 嗯，以此類推
<snugglecat> 还没骂。还没发出那发怒的声音。 看起来就有点不和谐
<maxupeng1> 有哥们玩过XPCOM吗？
<s0fx2> 看来你维稳工作很艰巨啊
<snugglecat> 外面又下雨， 又不好现在就赶那小猫下去
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 試試培養 蠱貓
<metbsd> 你亲自给你家母猫配种？
<snugglecat> 其实如果俩猫能相处， 我倒乐见其成
<s0fx2> 你最好检查一下小猫
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 为啥
<s0fx2> 看看别传染你家猫一身毛病
<s0fx2> 外面的猫多少都有 虱子
<snugglecat> 以前我有俩猫的， 一公一母。 他们的儿子
<snugglecat> s0fx2, 那小猫也是家养的，就是母猫生的， 送给楼下阿婆的
<s0fx2> 但是阿婆让他在外面呆着啊，这就难免了
<snugglecat> 是啊
<s0fx2> 所以 身上有虫子很正常
<snugglecat> 我现在倒希望那小猫能时不时来我家， 至少不用饿着冷着。 只要不和我家母猫打架就好
<snugglecat> s0fx2, 那倒没什么， 给他点一些驱虱子的药应该就没问题了
<s0fx2> 嗯
<zhangkaixuan> Fedora 16 正式发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/11/fedora-16-release/
<[ub]> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: Fedora 16 正式发布 | OSMSG 
<CyrusYzGTt> 貓蠱 蠱貓 看來得靠 那個邪惡的神秘組織了
<zhangkaixuan> 使用​ GRUB 2 引导环境，不​再​提​供​ rc.local 文​件​
<fuhao> 请教个问题,我自己在家搭建了个debian服务器,apache2+mysql+php,能读取静态文件,我用ssh上传了一个php的博客安装包,无法安装.请教下怎么解决？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ .. 提供的，， 
 * s0fx2 是一个猫过敏患者
<Cherrot> Ubuntu 10.10 默认开启的那个放大镜应用有人知道叫什么吗？Super+滚轮就可以方便的放大缩小屏幕
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt:不会吧，刚看的f16发布日至，里面明确的说了不再提供rc.local
<snugglecat> 我就是想知道， 小猫是母猫的儿子， 小猫满月后送给人， 以前俩猫不在一起呆过。 小猫是公的， 母猫是母的（废话）。 不知道它俩是否可以和平共处
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ ,, 可是，，我還在用，,,而且 systemctl也可以控制 
<mayli> Cherrot: Orca
<mayli> Cherrot: Orca?
<s0fx2> 第一次如果不打 后面就好，如果比较对持 早晚打
<CyrusYzGTt> s0fx2§ 你幾時生日，，送你 snugglecat 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 刚过
 * s0fx2 比较喜欢dog
<snugglecat> 11-6
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt:你是从f15升级上去的..... 
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 嗯
<Cherrot> mayli: 不是它
<snugglecat> 我家小狗11年了， 在我母亲那
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ systemd 有兼容包的，，
<snugglecat> 母狗也有儿子。
<mayli> Cherrot: 首选项-》辅助技术？
<s0fx2> 你家你家海陆空三军都全了吧
<s0fx2> 我有个同事 狗 鸟 鱼 龟
<s0fx2> 三军总司令
<wzssyqa> 还有陆战队？
<s0fx2> 嗯 海军陆战队 
<snugglecat> 我家有猫狗乌龟，鱼死了， 鸟也死了
<snugglecat> 猫是鸟死后买的
<wzssyqa> snugglecat: 山地部队？
<Cherrot> mayli: 可能就是compiz里的那个放大器，可以平滑缩放的，只不过unity太卡导致不好用了
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好了， 那小猫不见了， 貌似给我母猫赶出去了
<snugglecat> 现在剩下小狗，小猫，乌龟
<crazypig> 我家以前养过4条狗，五只猫。
<snugglecat> 好了， 不打扰了。 
<zhangchunlei> [23:43] (snugglecat) 我家有猫狗乌龟，鱼死了， 鸟也死了
<s0fx2> 睡觉 睡觉
<snugglecat> crazypig, 那能回答我一个问题么， 母猫是从小养的， 小猫是送给别人了， 有好几月了， 都没和那母猫呆过， 我最主要的问题是， 这俩猫现在在一起会有啥问题
<snugglecat> 那小猫不知道躲哪了， 那母猫在拼命找
<snugglecat> zhangchunlei, 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要想 防止虐殺動物協會 搞你 藏貓 分開 母貓的養育權利
<snugglecat> crazypig, 懂么
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要向 防止虐殺動物協會 告你 藏貓 分開 母貓的養育權利
 * mayli 
 * mayli sleep
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我至少没剥夺母猫的生的权利。 俺我的理解， 猫科动物，母猫会赶成年的儿女的。
<zhangchunlei> snugglecat, 没事
<crazypig> snugglecat: 先试着让它们俩呆在一起一段时间。不要人为干扰。
<snugglecat> zhangchunlei, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ , 你說的是大型貓科動物
<snugglecat> crazypig, 好的
<snugglecat> crazypig, 谢了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 一样的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不一樣，， 你說 人類 跟 機器人 一樣麼
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那小猫一来， 我那母猫就拼命闻它屁股
<crazypig> snugglecat: 其实，人类相处，也是差不多的。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> crazypig, 关键有个关系在那， 母猫和小猫是母子。
<snugglecat> 早知道， 送的时候不要送得太近了
<crazypig> snugglecat: 估计那母猫闻小猫屁股，就是想确认这小猫是不是自己亲生的。
<snugglecat> crazypig, 是啊， 我也是这么想的。
<snugglecat> 现在可惨了， 那小猫开始四处摩擦身体了， 在标示地盘了
<snugglecat> 听说猫不会乱伦的， 我想母猫会分辨出那小猫是否是自己所出。 所以我就担心
<snugglecat> 担心那母猫会不会接纳小猫
<snugglecat> 这下好了， 如果小猫能被接纳，现在就变成， 母猫跑了丈夫， 剩下儿子。 一单亲猫家庭， 我也一带着儿子的单亲家庭。 那就真配了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我家小猫也是单亲的
<snugglecat> 母猫-小猫， 我-儿子
<knownbad> 你还是再找个女孩吧。
<knownbad> 你家的公猫已不堪你夜夜奸敖离家出走了。
<crazypig> 下班啦！
<zhangchunlei> 在讨论猫
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国快不行了， 回来台湾吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=52945 有时间看看这个
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--彼得・希夫：为什么我们不应对金融危机感到意外
<knownbad> 台湾也好不到哪里去。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我是看不懂， 但至少看到， 美国允许一个反对声音存在
<knownbad> 知道，所以obama也只是个政客。  好不到哪里去。  时间会证明一切。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 所以如果真的像他所说的， 至少美国还有机会走回正轨。
<knownbad> 差别是政客和利益团体挂钩，人民还是遭殃。
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<knownbad> obama也有机会但他只想第二任。  妈的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)， 这些经济的我都看不大懂。 但我觉得存在不同声音存在， 至少有机会回到正确的方向。
<knownbad> 是好些。
<snugglecat> 我觉得， 不能说太大而不能倒。 该倒还是得倒。 是否应该救不说， 有个后果， 那些太大不能倒的公司，最后会绑架美国
<snugglecat> 越大的越要倒
<snugglecat> 中国某个*** 太大， 所以不能倒。 不是一样的么
<knownbad> 不能倒是个借口。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我去忙了。 那俩猫应该没事， 虽然不大合得来， 但也没见有啥出格的事情
<knownbad> 就跟银行业在obama任内赚更多钱一样，说要改革但时间证明一切。
<CyrusYzGTt> wo maosi cuoguo le shenme ??
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt> wo maosi cuoguo le shenme ??
<CyrusYzGTt> wo maosi cuoguo le shenme ??
<CyrusYzGTt> wo maosi cuoguo le shenme ??
<CyrusYzGTt> wo maosi cuoguo le shenme ??
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你输入法又疯了???
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/VpFKw  悲剧啊，不知道他们是不是把屏幕上的那一裂痕给忽略了
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ,, maosi shide, keneng shi cong f15>f16 de yuanyin
<CyrusYzGTt> deng tomorrow zai yum update yixia jiu keyi le 
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 你机器人可有得忙了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. dui wo ,,jintian yishi mingtian 
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt> .. dui wo ,,jintian yishi mingtian 
<CyrusYzGTt> .. dui wo ,,jintian yishi mingtian 
<CyrusYzGTt> .. dui wo ,,jintian yishi mingtian 
<CyrusYzGTt> .. dui wo ,,jintian yishi mingtian 
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> thank u
<NinjaAtomCat> 今天 意识 明天 ???
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 中间那 yishi  啥是意思
<CyrusYzGTt> yi = yijing , shi = shide
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
 * mayli 求unicode中文字符范围
<CyrusYzGTt> CJK ABCED. F(desing now)
<NinjaAtomCat> 已是???
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 你就直接大 utf8 编码算了。
<NinjaAtomCat> 没汤了
<NinjaAtomCat> 没糖了
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .. ,, NO good
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 4e00 -> 9fcf
<alvin_rxg> mayli: http://www.unicode.org/charts/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Code Charts
<CyrusYzGTt> \343\217\250
<CyrusYzGTt> \360\257\240\204 
<Iansun> ?
<alvin_rxg> !
<NinjaAtomCat> ......
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 你喝咖啡是速溶的还是煮的
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ shi ni rangwu da de 
<Iansun> OoOOooooo
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧
<Ein-lio> 正在下载fedora 16镜像
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 你和 CyrusYzGTt 一党的么
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 他装 f16 没输入法， 你也想没啊
<Ein-lio> NinjaAtomCat: 什么一党的？
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 你想看看 装 f16 的下场么
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 你想看看 装 f16 的下场么
<Ein-lio> 我不怕
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 说句话让他看看
<CyrusYzGTt> Ein-lio§ hi ,guys
<NinjaAtomCat> .............
<Ein-lio> fedora 不是自带ibus输入法么？
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 说中文， 有本事你书u哦中文
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 说中文， 有本事你说中文
<CyrusYzGTt> Ein-lio§ I learn ENG,
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 下场就是输入不了中文。 你还是等 f16 正式出来吧。 这里有个说pinyin的已经够烦了， 我可不想有俩
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .. 11-08 is over,, f16 was relesae 
<Ein-lio> NinjaAtomCat: fedora 16现在不是正式版吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ,,NO NO ,,I was f14>f15>f16 ,, have problme is normal
<imtxc> 本子刚开始装上debian 可以Fn+F3关屏幕  现在给我显示个 电源信息 笔记本电池 已充满。。
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/LZnLz
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: ASIMO vs PETMAN: “Japanese Robots Are A Joke!” | Sankaku Complex
<imtxc> 这是为什么呢。
<Ein-lio> alvin_rxg: 日本的机器人牛逼啊！
<alvin_rxg> 日本和美国的研究方向貌似很不一样。
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 酱紫啊， 那你为啥输入不了拼音
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 明白了
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ gcc && glibc was have some problme
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 收回我的话。 我只是担心你也像 CyrusYzGTt 那样， 其实我更关心的是， 不用猜俩人在说啥
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 如果是输入发的问题， 看着俩人 用 拼音 对话 也挺热闹的
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。
<NinjaAtomCat> what problem
<CyrusYzGTt> too new 
<imtxc> 刚安装了系统的时候 还可以关的
<imtxc> Fn+F3 就关了。
<qinglingquan> 笔记本风扇一直转个不停，用什么控制？
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 日本人受 啊童木 毒害太深了
<imtxc> 请问有用T400 的朋友么
<NinjaAtomCat> qinglingquan, 风扇转不好么
<NinjaAtomCat> 啥是 T400
<imtxc> Fn键的功能好像变了。
<knownbad> 还在搞trackpoint?
<imtxc> knownbad: 好了啊
<knownbad> 噢。
<qinglingquan> NinjaAtomCat: 转是好事，可不热的时候它也老转就烦了:(
<imtxc> knownbad: 现在Fn的功能好像变了。
<knownbad> 那个？
<imtxc> 它手动关不了屏幕了。
<crazypig|> 电脑挂了，有手机顶着，我不怕
<NinjaAtomCat> o 
<knownbad> 那个关银幕？
<imtxc> knownbad: 以前 按 Fn +F3 就关了。
<imtxc> knownbad: 现在按这个 出来个 电源信息 笔记本电池 已充满。。
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 错了， 是 av 毒害太深。 是不是日本男人都找不老婆。 还是日本研究员普遍性饥渴啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 给个看得了的视频好么， 我不在德国
<knownbad> fn+f3是充电器吧？
<imtxc> knownbad: 。。。不是啊。
<knownbad> f3上不是个电池的标识吗？
<knownbad> 哦，改了。
<knownbad> 是个荧幕加X？
<imtxc> knownbad: 对啊
<imtxc> 也是电池
<imtxc> 我的也是电池
<qinglingquan> 关屏幕的吧
<imtxc> 可是 以前就是按这个关屏幕的
<imtxc> 现在成了显示电池信息
<imtxc> 不知道我弄了啥了就这样了。
<knownbad> 得自个改了。
<knownbad> 我没用所以暂时不清楚。
<imtxc> 哦啊。 系统刚装的时候还是对的。
<knownbad> 哦。。。这是个提示。
<knownbad> 可能是你的dm。
<imtxc> 其实 我这里 锁定功能也不能用。。。
<imtxc> knownbad: 就不清楚了 所以我问问大家的都是这样不是？
<knownbad> 有把自个加上power group吧？
<imtxc> 不知道啊。。
<imtxc> 不懂啊。。。。
<knownbad> 我之前acpi也有问题但没花时间查。
<NinjaAtomCat> 觉得美国的机器人走的更自然
<imtxc> knownbad: 是没配置对么
<ofanm> yooo
<knownbad> 不清楚，得看看。
<knownbad> 现时没空。
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 你是说橡胶娃娃？
<imtxc> 哦哈
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, alvin_rxg 给的那个链接啊， 我在土豆找了一些视频看的。 机器人的
 * ofanm 低价出售vpn，ssh
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<happyaron> ofanm: 你天天卖vpn ssh
<wzssyqa> ofanm: 多低价？倒找钱吗？
<Iansun> 睡觉
<ofanm> 9rmb/月
<ofanm> happ
<ofanm> 我是新来的
<happyaron> 买不出去，想低价回本？
<wzssyqa> ofanm: 你不是 ofan 的媳妇？
<ofanm> 本都回不了
<ofanm> 你妹
<wzssyqa> ofanm: 妹妹，你好
<ofanm> 擦
<NinjaAtomCat> ...
<NinjaAtomCat> ofan Mother-ofanm 开玩笑的
 * wzssyqa ofanm 死皮赖脸要当我妹，收了吧
<happyaron> lol
<ofan_> 9rmb/月
<ofan_> 继续卖
<wzssyqa> ofan_: 裸奔的 ofan ？
<ofan_> 。。。
<wzssyqa> ofan_: 那东东都露出来了，羞羞
<ofan_> 擦 真yd
<wzssyqa> ofan_: vps？9块钱，听起来比较便宜啊
<ofan_> vpn
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 关了不屏幕 睡不着啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ cut screen line
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: xset dpms force off
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 这个是？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。我什么都没说哦
<imtxc> 刚才学会锁屏幕了
<imtxc> 我切换用户  就可以锁住了 回来了再登录。。。。
<Ein-lio> 锁屏不是CTRL+ALT+L就可以了吗/
<ofan_> 锁屏干什么
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 哇  帅
<imtxc> ofan_: 出门 别人瞎动
<ofan_> 切到console下
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 比以前的Fn+F3还好用
<imtxc> 以前Fn+F3 是屏幕就缓缓的变黑了 这个xset dpms force off 命令一下子就黑了 靠谱
<ofan_> thinkpad？
<imtxc> ofan_: 恩啊
<ofan_> 什么型号
<imtxc> ofan_: T400
<ofan_> tp就没有个带好显卡的么
<shawnz> there is someone?
<imtxc> ofan_: 好像我的有个独显 我给Bios里关了 。 只用的集显
<ofan_> 想搞个tp的上网本，可惜太贵了
<shawnz> 大家都用什么翻译软件？
<imtxc> ofan_: 反正这样看视频也挺流畅  不玩游戏 没有压力。
<shawnz> 有没有好用的
<ofan_> google
<shawnz> 推荐以下阿
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<imtxc> shawnz: stardict
<ofan_> 我要玩游戏
<shawnz> stardict早都不更新了
<shawnz> 版权问题，那项目进行不下去了
<imtxc> shawnz: 我就查单词。。 更新干嘛呢
<shawnz> ...
<shawnz> 有用goldendict么
<shawnz> 我搞了这个
<alvin_rxg> shawnz: goldendict,  stardict 项目页面不是说建议这个么？
<shawnz> 没有辞典
<shawnz> 我已经装了
<alvin_rxg> shawnz: 去 babylon 下呗
<shawnz> 没辞典
<shawnz> 好，我去找找
<ofan_> 本地词典都太逊了
<shawnz> babylon这要钱阿
<alvin_rxg> shawnz: http://goldendict.org/dictionaries.php   babylon 有很多免费的
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: GoldenDict | Dictionaries
<shawnz> 好的， 我也正在找，谢谢
<knownbad> t400好似有amd+1440x900.
<imtxc> knownbad: 恩啊 我的就是啊
<imtxc> knownbad: 不过用独显的时候 因为我不会弄驱动 温度高 我就给关了。。
<knownbad> 不需要时，intel还是好用些。
<knownbad> 我的是x200+intel。
<knownbad> 但最近acpi有点问题。
<knownbad> 啊，是tp_smapi。
<knownbad> 重新启动。
<ofan_> X200多少米
<knownbad> 现在价格不好，之前有传销价蛮好的。
<knownbad> 最低有到$670。
<knownbad> 还是i5的。
<imtxc> knownbad: 你在哪国呢？
<knownbad> 火星
<knownbad> $670应该已给了提示。
<imtxc> 哦啊
<imtxc> 我就说你们怎么还都不睡。
<imtxc> 啊 我去休息了 各位聊 
<knownbad> adios.
<crazypig> 正在安装fedora 16
<crazypig> 没遇到GPT分区方案调整带来的问题。
<metbsd> 测试版本你都装
<scriptkids> 深夜了..小白问个问题,Archlinux刚装了aur里边大了bfs补丁的内核,编译成功,但是这个内核找不到驱动..正在安装aur里边的nvidia-bfs..想问下,这个装好就可以了么?装好是只有bfs补丁的内核能够启动还是两个内核都能正常启动了?
<flh> 晚上好
<scriptkids> 好
<flh> 请教有没有办法让cron以秒为单位执行？
<scriptkids> 小白,不懂.
<alvin_rxg> flh: 没有。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
<metbsd> arch只能看wiki的
<flh> alvin_rxg: 就只能以分为单位了？
<alvin_rxg> 对
<alvin_rxg> 可以考虑换个别的 task scheldur 
<flh> alvin_rxg: 跟我说吧，我百度了一下，几乎没有
<alvin_rxg> 一般分够了，所以我也没去特意强求…
<flh> alvin_rxg: 是的，我想把linux桌面背景，以几秒的时间，同步到xp下。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 应当说linux实时的桌面快照
<alvin_rxg> 同步？……
<flh> alvin_rxg: 差不多这个意思，我想想有没有其它方法
<alvin_rxg> flh: 那干脆整个 sh 好了…… while(true); do sleep 5; rsync ...; done
<flh> alvin_rxg: 是的，刚才也这么想
<flh> alvin_rxg: 不过，linux也还是一分钟才执行一次大的周期
<alvin_rxg> ?
<flh> alvin_rxg: 结果是在一分钟后才给出
<alvin_rxg> 你抓屏幕的方案真不好……
<flh> alvin_rxg: 有什么方法以秒为单位截图？
<flh> alvin_rxg: 有什么方法以秒为单位截图？要自动，
<alvin_rxg> 你用啥工具截图？
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我有的是scrot
<alvin_rxg> 那不简单么？  while(true); do sleep 1; scrot ...; done
<flh> alvin_rxg: linux下是给这样做，但是，，，，但是，xp这边，要等一分钟后啊
<alvin_rxg> 为啥？
<alvin_rxg> xp 那是咋同步的？
<flh> alvin_rxg: 想以秒为单位
<alvin_rxg> 那你问问 xp
<flh> alvin_rxg: 或者比分更小的时间单位
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我刚才试的，是你说的方法。不行，在一分钟内的其它时间，不行
<alvin_rxg> 问题不在 linux，在于你 xp 怎么同步的
<flh> alvin_rxg: crontab是一分钟执行一次，一次执行后才有结果
<flh> alvin_rxg: 可能还有办法
<alvin_rxg> 半天都没说你 xp 是咋同步的……
<crazypig> fedora 16安装好了。刚刚出了点小问题。用live usb进入系统，删除了/home目录的配置文件，正常了。
<crazypig> 现在在装软件。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我的xp是直接用一个壁纸自动换，时间单位可以是秒。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我的xp是直接用一个壁纸自动换软件，时间单位可以是秒。
<alvin_rxg> 还是没明白你干嘛要抓 linux 桌面…
<NinjaAtomCat> flh, 不是有远程桌面的么
<flh> NinjaAtomCat: 行了，有办法
<NinjaAtomCat> flh, 恭喜
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 好
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 好
<NinjaAtomCat> flh, 好
<NinjaAtomCat> 在讨论啥呢
<Ein-lio> hello
<^k^> Ein-lio, 好  ㍛ 
<Ein-lio> fedora 16,还不错嘛！
<Ein-lio> 我是没遇到不能输入中文的问题的
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lio, 那家伙说是他从c14升级到16出的问题。 
<Ein-lio> NinjaAtomCat: 升级总是有很多问题。最好重装。
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 鸭
<NinjaAtomCat> 。。
<knownbad> 我喜欢鸭肠。
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 台湾也有清华大学???
<knownbad> 是啊，跟故宫一起搬家了。
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> 那北京的清华是假的。 怎么搬家的时候不带上我爷爷， 不然， 我就在台湾了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上好
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还在犹豫买x101还是 x101h
<alvin_rxg> 还没啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> 趁早吧，晚了的话， asus 又出新的了，你又得犹豫了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ssd太小了
<NinjaAtomCat> 我家的龟太郎出来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没法不犹豫
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<knownbad> 谁叫我老婆？
<knownbad> ff8出来了
<knownbad> 咦tb也是8了。
<NinjaAtomCat> ......
<knownbad> 你叫我老婆名字干嘛？
<NinjaAtomCat> 我说我家的乌龟
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<knownbad> 鹅？
<NinjaAtomCat> 你老婆叫龟太郎???
<xufan> 你们这么晚还在，  我应该说晚上好还是早上好呢
<gebjgd> 晚上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 硬盘的上网本为什么不能做的再薄点？
<NinjaAtomCat> 又出了一个 Go 语言
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 早先的事了
<xufan> 要多薄   纸那么薄么
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 我老婆骂我王八我就叫她乌龟。
<NinjaAtomCat> .........
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 刚知道， 我去看看资料
<alvin_rxg> 至少2年多了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 应该叫 鳖
<knownbad> 不对韻。
<ofan> yooo
<ofan> NinjaAtomCat: 大叔真悠闲
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<knownbad> 他怎么有资格叫大叔？
<alvin_rxg> 应为他目前25上下
<knownbad> 不要脸的贱猫。
<knownbad> 那我当老爷了？
<alvin_rxg> 老爷好
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没有助听器的耳朵好冷啊 =.=
<knownbad> 为何买x100?
<knownbad> 不是有ear muff吗？
<knownbad> 带个米奇的。
<alvin_rxg> >_< 我去买个环状的帽子
<knownbad> 不就安全帽？
<alvin_rxg> 我只是要盖住耳朵
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 不好意思， 我邪恶了， 我看成 "不就安全套？"
<knownbad> 做个整形像spock.
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你么？
<knownbad> 我愿意捐款。
<knownbad> 我我。。。。。。年纪大了
<alvin_rxg> 捐款跟年纪啥关系？
<knownbad> 我自个不干啊。
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 今晚没手贱去搜寻反动文章？
<NinjaAtomCat> 安桌支持多点触屏么
<NinjaAtomCat> 昨天非法集资了10块
<knownbad> 好似2.3还是2.2以后有。
<NinjaAtomCat> 现在4了哦
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 支持
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> 艾，不期待他， 不原生支持 qt
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我的手机拿去送修，我说的问题他们没修，倒是给我升级了软件…
<knownbad> 好啊，只是你有mod吗？
<knownbad> 搞不好把你的root给毁了。
<NinjaAtomCat> 50
<alvin_rxg> 是对我说么？
<knownbad> 我是
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/0vLc0 这帽子如何 o_O
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Mercedes Benz | eBay
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那手机是送 amazon 官方维修了。应该是官方的 mod。
<knownbad> 老气了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> 你有衣服配吗？
<knownbad> 得有件风衣。
<NinjaAtomCat> 我看不到
<alvin_rxg> 没有……
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 谢谢你的支持
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: nani?
<knownbad> 里面裸露。
<NinjaAtomCat> ...
<NinjaAtomCat> 说啥呢
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 女的???
<knownbad> 溜鸟侠。
<NinjaAtomCat> 男的干嘛裸露里面
<alvin_rxg> 唉，那叫风衣啊，以为是长袍 ö_Ö
<knownbad> 又不是国内还长袍？
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<NinjaAtomCat> 啥溜鸟侠
<NinjaAtomCat> 说啥呢
<NinjaAtomCat> 看到帽子了
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 一定身材高大
<knownbad> 松鼠的帽子是挂他鸟儿上的。
<NinjaAtomCat> ................................................................................................
<NinjaAtomCat> http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/pict/1806505711974040_8.jpg 这个不错
<knownbad> 要不怎么叫溜鸟侠？  带他的鸟儿散步去的。
<NinjaAtomCat> 个人觉得那种帽子，要身材高大的戴才好看
<knownbad> 你就说松鼠人矮就好了
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/C6rkS  咋全女式的啊…… T_T
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: USA | eBay
<NinjaAtomCat> ....
<alvin_rxg> shit  之前选到女式那边去了。。 http://goo.gl/3gu9j
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Mercedes Benz | eBay
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧， 你就离间吧
<knownbad> 那不是，我以前也有个。  男女通用。
<alvin_rxg> ebay 啊 ebay 啊，咋标题乱整的
<knownbad> 我hiking时用的。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是，先前页面里的颜色上看就是女式的
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 我现在才想到你说的帽子挂小鸟的意思了
<knownbad> fleece headband蛮好用的。
<knownbad> 太慢了。
<alvin_rxg> 咋看上去全是运动型的。。
<ofan> NinjaAtomCat: 你现在还是自由职业？
<NinjaAtomCat> 是的， 暂时
<ofan> 牛
<ofan> NinjaAtomCat: 能糊口么
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<NinjaAtomCat> 不大能
<knownbad> 不是兼了附近的野猫人口管理员吗？
<gebjgd> 就你天天不好好编程。没事老关心政治
<gebjgd> 能好的了么
<gebjgd> 自找的
<knownbad> 今晚宵夜吃多了？
<NinjaAtomCat> ：）
<knownbad> 真安静了
<ofan_> 安静了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 你喝咖啡是速溶的还是煮的
<knownbad> 都有。
<knownbad> 何必限制自己？
<knownbad> 我还加老婆奶。。。。
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 你不睡？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你老婆还没来?
<^k^>  06:13
<knownbad> 还没
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/gps-tracker-times-two/all/1
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Busted! Two New Fed GPS Trackers Found on SUV | Threat Level | Wired.com
<knownbad> 美国也不是这么开放自由的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 最近又有几家熟人跑了出来了
<knownbad> 你老家的？
<knownbad> 肯定热闹了一阵子。
<alvin_rxg> 你们就在中国人圈子里玩了？
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 哪来的圈子？
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 怎么说 我的圈子是老家带过来的.. 
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<fivesheep> 我父母的圈子. 但我自己的话, 不多. 反正留学生我是没认识几个
<fivesheep> 完全是两个世界的人 我跟他们
<knownbad> 我没火星朋友在地球。
<knownbad> 你那个hp上了android没？
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 回你的火星去。
<fivesheep> 老家 关系好点的亲友 似乎都跑出来了
<fivesheep> knownbad: alpha 不装
<fivesheep> 起码beta
<NinjaAtomCat> fivesheep, 中国那么好， 跑出来干嘛
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 你都快羡慕死了
<fivesheep> 中国那么好, 所以我们是牺牲自己, 把位置留给其他人
<knownbad> 倒也不是国外好，只自由些。
<fivesheep> 地球人都知道中国好啊. 但茅坑有限
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<NinjaAtomCat> 你给那个地址我干嘛
<knownbad> 跟你说美国有不完全自由民主的。
<knownbad> 跟你说美国也不完全自由民主的。
<NinjaAtomCat> 我是问你是喝速溶的咖啡还是煮的。 我这里没煮的， 如果你是速溶的，有啥介绍哦
<fivesheep> 这些都不重要其实. 自由民主 都是某个范围内的. 但起码这有一套可行的法规
<knownbad> 但我不负责翻译
<fivesheep> 大家按照这个规则来玩
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 我以前跟你提过了啊。  taster's choice.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我还是喝我的铁观音算了
<knownbad> 加奶？
<knownbad> 人奶？
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> 又不是美国那种便宜的茶叶..
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 近来看一些视频啥的， 说政府越来越干预市场了， 都和社会主义一样了。 还有才知道， 欧洲很多都是社会主义国家， 瑞典什么的
<fivesheep> 加奶浪费了
<fivesheep> 纯资本主义 是行不通的
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 不知nestle国内叫什么。
<NinjaAtomCat> 我这里没这个
<fivesheep> 鸟操
<fivesheep> å·¢
<fivesheep> 鸟巢
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦雀巢啊。 我也是喝这个呢
<fivesheep> knownbad: 国内的鸟巢很差的
<NinjaAtomCat> 但没你说的 taster's choice
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 那是因为政府的债务太高了。  民众抱怨的是福利减少了。
<knownbad> 台湾叫雀巢。
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦。 
<NinjaAtomCat> 大陆也叫雀巢啊
<knownbad> 鸟巢咖啡不这么样，但taster's choice好。
<knownbad> 不怎么样。
<fivesheep> 咖啡都不怎样
<fivesheep> 还是茶好
<knownbad> 那是你喝不惯。
<fivesheep> 铁观音...
<knownbad> 我喜欢玉观音。
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 刚看一文章， 那人说 美国政府 是最大的旁氏骗局。 不断借钱消费， 最后不能为继。 当然我是不懂了
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 这个叫做消费经济。
<fivesheep> 血液循环
<knownbad> 跟ponzi差不多。
<knownbad> 要不欧洲也不会快破产了。
<NinjaAtomCat> 那人说不要监管。 完全由市场调节。 还说不要由政府担保大学生的的 大学贷款 。 没担保大学学费根本不可能那么贵。 政府越担保，学费越高。
<alvin_rxg> pon & zi ?
<NinjaAtomCat> 他很多观点和我的认知有很大不同
<knownbad> 其实民众享福惯了，现在砍了预算就抗议了。
<knownbad> 政府的支出得有财源的支持。
<knownbad> 要不就是ponzi迟早得倒的。
<knownbad> 放屁，美国的经济危机一大半就是不要监管。
<NinjaAtomCat> 还说192几年的， 根本不是因为资本家的贪婪造成的， 而是政府的过度宽松。 越宽松，资本家作恶成本越低。 大概意思就是酱紫
<NinjaAtomCat> 所以说他很多观点都和我的认知完全不同
<knownbad> 资本家的贪婪就是政府的过度宽松，  这不是废话吗？
<NinjaAtomCat> 意思就是说，危机的最大责任是华盛顿而不是华尔街
<knownbad> 现在利率这么低还是没银行要贷款个中小企业。  那是因为银行宁可把几乎无利率的钱拿去自个投资。
<fivesheep> 然后 debit card还要收费
<fivesheep> 操他妈的..
<NinjaAtomCat> 不能救两房， 不能救高盛。 救了只是把危机拖延而已， 最后更糟。必须要付代价。
<knownbad> 自由经济不会为民众着想。  是要赚钱的。
<NinjaAtomCat> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=52945 好吧， 这文章说的
<^k^> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--彼得・希夫：为什么我们不应对金融危机感到意外
<knownbad> 然后大银行赔钱了就跟政府要，有说过大了不能到。
<knownbad> 又说。
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<knownbad> 左手要钱右手投资，赚钱放口袋。
<NinjaAtomCat> 好了，买早餐了
<knownbad> 问题是政府的钱是从人民口袋里拿的呢。
<knownbad> 除了universal health care, obama也只是的政客。
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<NinjaAtomCat> 哇， google plug 现在没被屏蔽啊
<fivesheep> 地球人都知道用 开心网了
<fivesheep> 还 google plus
<knownbad> 你一叫马上封。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 3.1 kernel上了。
<knownbad> 开心网？
<knownbad> 更新重启。
<NinjaAtomCat> ......
<NinjaAtomCat> 谁有 google plus 的， 个人资料写中文可以的么
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-09
<knownbad> 嗯，virtualbox跟kernel 3.1似乎哪里有改变。
<mao> 在ubuntu下怎么建立btrfs分区啊
<WiiW> mao: 用 gparted 软件
<mao> WiiW: 没有那个文件系统的选项啊
<WiiW> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database   搜索 d-link
<^k^> WiiW ⇪ t: Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • firefox 8.0版本该怎么安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352944 firefox8。0版本官方网站安装流程： ，但是我的下载后点击ark打开，不出现安装界面。系统kubuntu11。10。请教各位该怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifer — 2011-11-09 9:04 
<SIDU> 2011-11-11 11:11:11 六脉神剑
<long> 有用blogilo写博客的吗？
<ofan> long: 啥东西
<long> 跟windows live writer差不多。
<whsailing> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 09 日 星期三 09:21:59
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ofan> 奥 
<SIDU> FF 几时8？还以为是3.5 呢
<zhangkaixuan> Firefox 8 今日放出，Add-ons 默认禁止安装第三方附加组件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/11/firefox-8/
<^k^> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: Firefox 8 | OSMSG 
<whsailing> :-O 
<hamo> 那个Fedora Friend Finder究竟是干什么的啊？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 软件即服务或将使本地Linux应用开发停速 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352946 Linux拥护者们长久地拥护着一个理念——软件即服务（software as a service ，SaaS），以此打倒微软的专有桌面。现在等到这一世界真的来临了，本地Linux应用开发的 动机却也没了 。 转载请注明： Linux人社区> 英文资讯翻译专版.编 ...
<caoxiaomin> 高手们我是肉鸡
<caoxiaomin> 请问.tra.gz文件如何安装
<whsailing> 不是得解压吗
<xiangfu> caoxiaomin, tar xvf NAME.tar.gz
<caoxiaomin> 我已经解压了，里面有一个文件夹还有一堆文件
<whsailing> 然后再什么
<whsailing> ./config
<whsailing> make 
<whsailing> make install
<whsailing> 那个readme应该有告诉你怎样装的
<caoxiaomin> ./config   输入这个命令后提示找不到文件夹
<whsailing> 要在你那个解压的文件目录下
<hamo> caoxiaomin: 进里面ls一下把结果贴出来
<caoxiaomin> 我试试，谢谢。
<caoxiaomin> caoxiaomin@caoxiaomin-OptiPlex-330:~/下载/vnc-4_1_3-x86_linux$ ls 
<caoxiaomin> java         vncconfig.man  vncserver      vncviewer.man    Xvnc.man
<caoxiaomin> LICENCE.txt  vncinstall     vncserver.man  x0vncserver
<caoxiaomin> README       vncpasswd      vnc.so         x0vncserver.man
<caoxiaomin> vncconfig    vncpasswd.man  vncviewer      Xvnc
<caoxiaomin> caoxiaomin@caoxiaomin-OptiPlex-330:~/下载/vnc-4_1_3-x86_linux$ ./configure
<^k^> caoxiaomin:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<hamo> caoxiaomin: ....
<whsailing> 看下README
<Kandu> 讓他告訴你們下載地址，自己裝一遍，然後告訴他過程，比較好
<caoxiaomin> 给你看看这个文件
<caoxiaomin> unload
<whsailing> You should copy the programs to some directory which is in your PATH
<whsailing>    48 environment variable, such as /usr/local/bin.  You can use the vncinstall
<whsailing>    49 script to do this for you:
<whsailing>    50 
<whsailing>    51   % ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin
<whsailing>    52 
<whsailing>    53 This will also attempt to install the manual pages in an appropriate directory.
<whsailing>    54 You can specify an alternative directory as a second argument to vncinstall:
<whsailing>    55 
<whsailing>    56   % ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin /usr/local/man
<whsailing> ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin
<whsailing> ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin /usr/local/man
<whsailing> 英文不是很强，估计就这两行吧
<dpcmain> 有人吗
<dpcmain> 问问题来了
<^k^> dpcmain, ....  ㍢ 
<dpcmain> 呵呵
<dpcmain> debian wheey怎么安装啊
<dpcmain> 就是debian的testing iso
<dpcmain> 我下载了，试了一晚上，各种方法都不行
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10-32B在RAID 0上安装到GRUB时致命错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352951 如题，11.10-32B在RAID 0上安装到GRUB时致命错误，无法安装GRUB，系统无法启动。请问该如何解决啊，前段的手动分区部份安装可以正确识别阵列，也可以分区，但到最后一步就无法安装启动管理程序了。有哪位大哥知道是为什么 ...
<dpcmain> ？？？
<dpcmain> debian wheey怎么安装啊
<dpcmain> debian wheey怎么安装啊
<dpcmain> debian wheey怎么安装啊
<whsailing> 不清楚，
<dpcmain> .......
<dpcmain> 有人知道 debian wheey怎么安装
<whsailing> 系统安装一般都是刻到光盘再装的啊，不是很简单的吗，我是这样认为的
<dpcmain> whsailing: 关键是我没光驱啊
<Wiky> 那U盘有些时候也可以
<whsailing> 那就有U秀咯
<dpcmain> whsailing: 我一般都是u安装
<dpcmain> 那u怎么安装
<Wiky> 看那个系统支不支持了
<dpcmain> 我unetbootin，utroiso都试过了
<Wiky> 像ubuntu我就放在U盘里
<dpcmain> Wiky: ubuntu当然可以
<dpcmain> debian理论上也可以
<Wiky> 你可以去debian的频道问问
<Yu> 请问 有没有那个童鞋搞过gtk2.0的theme  字体间距能设置么 怎么设置。
<dpcmain> 哦
<adam8157> dpcmain: try hd-media debian install
<adam8157> dpcmain: try hd-media debian installer
<_Ruby> AireadFan: Hi
<SIDU> 有谁用过： http://stackoverflow.com ？ 它的用户登入系统看不明白
<^k^> SIDU ⇪ t: Stack Overflow
<SIDU> 用 yahoo | google | msn ... 75 个其他网站用户登入？
<SIDU> 钓鱼阿？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何和windows系统文件互通 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352954 如题：小弟新手。 需求一般如下： 1.从windows上下载的一些安装文件。 2.一些歌曲等媒体文件。 现在ubuntu和这些都在一个局域网内，请问有哪些办法可以互相拷贝交换这些文件。 PS:windows系统包括 xp win7 2003 都可以。。 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: .
<_Ruby> adam8157: .
<adam8157> ?
<whsailing> 有谁在玩诺基亚n900的
<AireadFan> _Ruby, hi, 在听课呐
<ofan_> yoooo
<_Ruby> adam8157: char c[53]; gets(c);for (i=0;c[i]!='\0';i++) c[i]=c[i]+1;puts(c);那错了?
<adam8157> _Ruby: i'm working
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 您老还在上学?
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 在培训班培训
<_Ruby> mayli: 哲学家
<zhangkaixuan> 受不了了
<dpcmain> 有人知道 debian wheey怎么安装
<dpcmain> 有人知道 debian wheey怎么usb安装
<iOpera> dpcmain: 什么系统
<dpcmain> iOpera: windows
<dpcmain> iOpera: windows 怎么从usb启动安装debian wheezy
<MeaCulpa> unetbooting?
<iOpera> dpcmain:  MeaCulpa.. 多了字母
<dpcmain> unetbootin 不行
<dpcmain> 昨天试了一晚的unetbootin
<iOpera> 就那最常用的，叫啥软件去了。win下的
<dpcmain> iOpera: ??
<iOpera> ultraiso
<iOpera> 是这吧
<dpcmain> iOpera: ultraiso? 不行啊
<iOpera> 做一个hdd+的启动就是。
<iOpera> 不可能不行吧
<zhangkaixuan> 腾讯的马化腾最近表示，中国要杜绝山寨文化，搞自主创新。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 欧美/日韩（电子商务）市场合作伙伴 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352956 重庆松山科技从2006年开始就置身于SEO研究及其服务，我们对各种搜素引擎的优化有着一定经验以及强大的优化实力 我们现在主要服务欧洲/美洲/澳洲/日本/台湾等地的搜索引擎，我们不仅免费给客户分析关键字更根据客户的自身 ...
<iOpera> u启动不了，只和那模式有关，模式和机器有关。通常hdd的，就可以
<hutong236> ?
<jyfl987> http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/11/groveio-hosted-searchable-irc.php  这个irc支持图 额
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Grove.io: Hosted, Searchable IRC Chat For Teams 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我是用的Ubuntu10.10每次开机都要求输入我以前点击过的无线网密码,好烦啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352962 我是用的Ubuntu10.10每次开机都要求输入我以前点击过的无线网密码,好烦啊。 我就是以前有点击过没有密码的无线网。但是并没有连接上去,但是后来每次开机，Ubuntu都要求我输入那一个无线 ...
<ofan_> 谁用google code
<ofan_> .netrc里写了machine …. 为什么clone的时候还要输入密码？
<Kandu> ofan_: Option 2: Stay authenticated with .netrc: ......    Make sure the clone URL doesn't contain your username  這個原因?
<ofan_> Kandu: 果然 url里带用户名了就不行，thx！
<YeLee> firefox 8有什么改进？
<archl> YeLee: 可以更好的使用 pdf.js
<flh> 想请教：用没有朋友用过windows下的cron?
<YeLee> archl: 是那个用html5来显示pdf的吗?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • omgubuntu 上看到的 ubuntu 移动版设想图: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352963 omgubuntu 上看到的 ubuntu 移动版设想图: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/unit ... Ubuntu!%29 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2011-11-09 11:10 
<ofan_> windows下的cron...
<ofan_> 太dt了
<YeLee> flh: 是叫什么计划任务吗
 * adam8157 乐乐哪里去了
<flh> YeLee: 差不多，定时，重复，以分钟为单位
<flh> YeLee: 我在linux下玩得可以了，可惜想在win上搞，安装好了，就是加不了任务
<melody> flh: 什么东东？
<flh> 另外服务也有问题，没启动
<flh> 想请教：用没有朋友用过windows下的cron?
<YeLee> flh: 真的没有玩过
<GNUdog> 才发现我们学校的网络半夜也是很强力的 http://minus.com/msRQ0cNUw#1f
<^k^> GNUdog ⇪ t: Screen Shot 2011-11-09 at 12.48.57 AM - Minus.com
<GNUdog> adam8157: hamo
<flh> 是啊，资料极少，用的人太少了
<archl> GNUdog: 我一直以为你是红帽的。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还是该买个更好的耳塞, 这个比之前的好多了, 但是应该买个更好地...
<hamo> archl: 丫就是...
<adam8157> archl: 就是
<adam8157> hamo: 文明青年和流氓青年的区别出现了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 踢他
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我才不像你一样粗暴
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: GNUdog 北京什么最出名， 北京丫  有木有...
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 postfix  怎么配置
<eexp> 狗狗居然比蛋蛋文明
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<archl> eexp: 真ee还是假ee
<flh> 想请教：windows下的cron?问到死方休。。。。。。如何如何？
<hamo> flh: win下不是有计划任务么..
<eexp> flh: 差不多的。
<adam8157> archl: 真的 account  : eexpress 
<eexp> 这里的nick，说不定都是假的。
<archl> 我是货真价实的。
<archl> 哦忘记加了
<flh> eexp: 不用cygwin,直接安装，加调协
<flh> eexp: 不用cygwin,直接安装，加设置
<Kandu> sdl 下的一個 Mix_Chunk，怎麼控制左聲道右聲道的音量呢？
<eexp> flh: 没用过。看过别人的文章，写法都接近。
 * dungeon_archl 睡了4小时。。。
<eexp> 罗杰，你还不回国。
<flh> eexp: 我还真没有在win下用过计划任务。要求重复，定时。
<eexp> 在win下，没gui的，没人用的嘛。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 快了。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 回国自杀
<flh> eexp: XP没有用好就上了linux,可惜了
<eexp> 你是男的。回国没人包养。很亏的。 dungeon_archl
 * Kandu 搞定了
<adam8157> Kandu: 神码
<ofan_> Kandu: 搞定啥
<eexp> flh: 在win，学不到啥的。就那状况。不是你的错嘛。
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 当然是空气质量啦~~~~
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 你是主席。。。么。。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你要回国了？
<eexp> 乖乖
 * Kandu 剛問控制 sdl channel 的左聲道右聲道音量
<Kandu> adam8157, ofan_: ^
<dungeon_archl> ofan恩。有打算。
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> 狗狗肯定是搞不定op的命令，退出一次。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 有前途
<dungeon_archl> ofan你要卖 ssh？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 一直都卖
<dungeon_archl> ofan我申请美国签证去看你去
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 免了
<adam8157> ofan: 啧啧
<eexp> 2012了。 dungeon_archl 你可以申请去火星。
<ofan> adam8157: 嘎嘎
<GNUdog> 唔，终于走 IPv6 了
<GNUdog> eexp: 我是自动加的
<eexp> 12-21
<Kandu> ofan: 羅姐要去調戲你了 XD
<ofan> Kandu: 我说他是偷渡的
<eexp> GNUdog: 是啊。不记得命令了。就退出来auto-op
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 哪儿呢。肯定先去你那里。
<GNUdog> eexp: 我自动认证的，自动加 OP
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 澳洲不好找工作？
<dungeon_archl> ofan 不好。
<eexp> ..
<ofan> 奥
<eexp> 袋鼠国
<eexp> 鸭嘴兽国
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 下次我买ssh好了，VPN推荐给我朋友们
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 也行
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 你就是传说中的ee？
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 你用vpn会不会经常很慢或掉线
<eexp> 啥传说。
<eexp> ScarletWolf:  那 ofan 是网警。你傻吧。买他的。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 神的传说
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 有时会掉线，一般还好。速度一般吧
<eexp> lol
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 。。。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 我改设置了，应该不会掉了
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 我住森林裡，你找不到的
<ofan> 西岸的反而网络情况一般，奇怪了
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 网警帮人翻墙，你不觉得很滑稽么。。。
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 把树林烧了。
<eexp> ScarletWolf: 你应该翻阅irc去年的log。就知道真相了。
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 呃。。。
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 求真相
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 我是恶人。
<eexp> 看标题。有log地址的
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 哦
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 去年的不在那里。
<naked89tt> 从 Fedora 16 开始，将在全新的硬盘上默认使用 GPT (GUID Partition Table) 分区表。    fedora16  这个是什么意思？
<dungeon_archl> naked89tt: 。。。
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 哪年的都在。
<naked89tt> dungeon_archl, ？？？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 以前的在 ubuntu eu
<eexp> https://www.freescale.com/webapp/ruhp.login.framework 这失效了？
<GNUdog> ofan: 中美之间没有不抽的线路，轮换抽而已
<dungeon_archl> naked89tt: 你都不知道fedora这个发行版。。。
<eexp> 额。看错url。nnnd
<ofan> GNUdog: 关键我这也经常抽
 * GLIBC 谁知道那个fedora friend finder究竟是干什么用的？？？
<GNUdog> 想不抽的话，还是去香港弄台机器吧，至少会好很多
<GNUdog> GLIBC: 电源插座
<ofan> 香港的其实不快
<ofan> 日韩新加坡的快点
<naked89tt> dungeon_archl, 知道啊   
<GLIBC> GNUdog:  就是个电源插座？
<GLIBC> GNUdog: 干嘛起这么个名字？装NB还是装B？
<naked89tt> http://os.51cto.com/art/201111/300944.htm  
<^k^> naked89tt ⇪ ti: Fedora 16 安装前指南 - 51CTO.COM
<dungeon_archl> naked89tt: 那就好说，我看不懂你的中文。
<GNUdog> ofan: 韩国国际带宽非常小，日本上网高峰和中国一致
<GNUdog> 不过香港的带宽太贵了
<naked89tt> dungeon_archl, 呃 问清楚了再安  现在是关键时期 万一安坏了  就完了
<eexp> 有人不出来了。可以使用fd服务器下载电影的高人。那带宽。。。
 * adam8157 咩的 还是得买个好的美国VPS, 美国IP各种方便
<eexp> adam8157: 你敢开网站？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 去买日本 Linode 吧，美国 IP 我给你
<GNUdog> 日本 IP 很有用，玩游戏，看 niconico douga
<GNUdog> ニコニコ動画~~
<eexp> niconico 
<eexp> GNUdog: 你会日语麽
<ofan_> 其实主要就是在国内的国际出口延时最高
<GNUdog> eexp: 以前学过一些，现在忘得差不多了
<GNUdog> 简单句的话，还能凑合
<ofan_> traceroute 显示到上海的国际入口都低于100ms
<dungeon_archl> 香港网速还好。
<dungeon_archl> 在香港机场 4点 还玩 urban terror ，下载速度不算很快，但也凑活，190+ kb/s
<GNUdog> dungeon_archl: 不要在大厅玩，去登机楼玩
<GNUdog> 那巨快
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog: 你都有经验了啊。。。我当时还找不到充电纠结呢。
<GNUdog> dungeon_archl: 当时在香港买了一个 iPad 2，所以插头不愁，Apple 系列的通用，可以用在 MacBook Pro 上
<GNUdog> 看旁边的人插半天插不进去，我就感觉巨欢乐
<ofan_> 通用啥
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog: 这样吗。。。在上周前我从来没有过 Apple 的任何产品——上周耳机坏了，用了个便宜的apple耳机
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 新思国际（美国）展示Windows 8 触摸板手势 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352970 Windows 8仍然处于紧密开发当中；到它进入我们的桌面、手提和平板电脑，仍然有很长一段路要走。大家问的很多的问题是，Windows 8将如何处理传统的键鼠/触摸板外设——特别是在触屏输入相当不盛行的非平板电脑上。不过微 ...
<dungeon_archl> 香港的插头坑死，用英国制式的。傻傻的英国佬。。。
<NoIE> setcookie("noie",$noie, time()+3600*24*30);
<NoIE> cookie 只能存储在一个页面上，怎么办？
<naked89tt> fedora16 中提示：在对全新硬盘布局磁盘时，要设置0～2M大小的BIOS Boot分区，否则会报错。  这个求解  会不会把第一个分区中的xp给灭掉？
<ofan_> \/boot分区？
<NoIE> setcookie("noie",$noie, time()+3600*24*30);
<NoIE> cookie 只能存储在一个页面上，怎么办？
<Kandu> NoIE: path
<NoIE> Kandu： setcookie("noie",$noie, time()+3600*24*30, "/", "noie.name"); 这样行吗？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 汗！才发现GIMP木有PS的“图层样式”。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352971 GIMP木有“图层样式”怎么调出“投影”、“内发光”、“渐变叠加”等效果呀。。。怎么做出图中的图标呀？？ 选区_001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2011-11-09 11:46 
<Kandu> NoIE: ok, 你的博客真漂亮, 用上 html5了
<NoIE> Kandu: 谢谢。
<NoIE> Kandu: 那个 cookie 只在 IE6 下有效，我使用了条件判断 if(strstr($_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"], "MSIE 6.0") ) {
<Kandu> NoIE: 這個主題，是你改出來的?
<NoIE> Kandu: 是的。
<Kandu> NoIE: 真厲害 XD
<NoIE> Kandu: 呵呵，谢谢，我改了好久。。。
<ofan_> NoIE: 啥博客，看看
<NoIE> ofan_: www.noie.name
<NoIE> ofan_: 很宅的博客。
<ofan_> NoIE: 牛叉
<ofan> NoIE: 基于wordpress的？
<NoIE> ofan_: 是的。
<ofan> NoIE: 不错啊，.name域名多少钱？
<NoIE> ofan_: 忘了，好像即使块钱。记得域名+空间，不到200.
<dungeon_archl> Nokia N9上个月竟然是芬兰最畅销的手机。
<whsailing> 这个话题好，买不起N9
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 大家写代码都是在终端中开始vim还是直接开启gvim http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352975 在终端中启动更方便，在gvim也有个方便的地方，换成插入模式的时候光标由方块变成竖线，不用向下边看--INSERT-了 统计信息: 发表于 由 盖茨他爹 — 2011-11-09 12:08 
<mao> 终于安装上fedora了，感觉还不错
<ScarletWolf> mao: f16？
<mao> ScarletWolf, 嗯，f16
<mao> 怎么更改gnome3的字体啊
<crazypig> hey
<crazypig> 中午好！gew
<crazypig> 各位
<camper>  Hi all
<dungeon_archl> mao: 用 gnome-tweak-tool
<dungeon_archl> mao: 没啥好改的。我觉得不用改了。。。
<^k^> camper, 好  ㍤ 
<dungeon_archl> mao: 你能找到比默认字体更好的，告诉我。
<eexp> 园体多好。
<mao> dungeon_archl: 我觉得微软雅黑还不错啊
<dungeon_archl> mao: 哦。我没中文的。
<whsailing> 软件库里不是很很多字体的吗，可以安装
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 额。没用过。
<mao> 不知道为什么有的字体看起来发虚
<dungeon_archl> mao: 不错，windows下几乎所有字体都发虚
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 那你就没发言权了。
<mao> 还有，去哪能下到比较好的gnome3主题
<ofan_> mac的字体是最好看的
<MeaCulpa> otf?
<phoenixlzx> hi
<eexp> ofan: 华文那。不好看的。
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍤ 
<ofan_> eexp: 啥？
<phoenixlzx> 内核版本号 3.1 是开发版吧？为什么会出现在arch的core里？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 中文的没有个个好看的。
<eexp> 外面看的mac机，渲染都没ub的好。
<crazypig> mao: gnome-look.org 这里有很多gnome3主题。
<ofan_> 看错了吧
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我说的是中文字体的英文部分。
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 去论坛。补充下
<eexp> 你可以fontforge合并啊。我的园体就是合并的。 dungeon_archl
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> fontconfig软合并也可以啊
<eexp> alias字体合并
<adam8157> eexp: 合并很麻烦 问题很多, 还是挑fontconfig好
<ofan_> 难看
<ofan_> linux下字体太纠结
<eexp> fontforge很简单的。 adam8157
<whsailing> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259378/
<^k^> whsailing ⇪ ti: 恶搞：iphone，你可别太嚣张！！！ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> eexp: 经常会出问题, 比如某个标点符号不对啥啥的
<dungeon_archl> ofan你很独特哦。一般人都看不出Mac 和Linux的字体的区别，你很厉害。
<eexp> adam8157: 你没用过这软件。才这样说。
<adam8157> eexp: 看别人合并过的, 经常发布fix版...
<eexp> 复制一个区域就是。包括标点
<ofan_> dungeon_archl: 你也挺独特的，你那字体丑的，也觉得好看。
<dungeon_archl> ofan你眼里丑我都不当一回事。。。
<ofan_> dungeon_archl: 貌似也不光我这么觉得
<dungeon_archl> ofan 你在嘲笑无数出版社么。。。
<ofan_> 确实很丑，还不如全用点阵的
<eexp> 我贴一个。http://imagebin.org/183252
<ofan> eexp: 这是几号的？
<eexp> 不知道
<dungeon_archl> ofan管你几号的。都是对着自己显示器效果最好。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你显示器很特别么
<dungeon_archl> ofan我使用特别好不。。。
<GNUdog> http://minus.com/mjPwrdm4r 我也来一发
<^k^> GNUdog ⇪ t: Screen Shot 2011-11-09 at 12.33.46 PM - Minus.com
<eexp> 不用我的贴图脚本。你那网站不出图。。
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog:  原来你是 drivel。。。
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog: lol
<GNUdog> =.=
<eexp> 你才知道
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/3JM8S.png
<eexp> 黑体的，那些hints一开，就虚了。
<eexp> ofan: 的half-hints吧。还好看写
<dungeon_archl> ofan你喜欢这样的效果么。
<ofan> 这是13号的
<eexp> 还是园体最好嘛。笔划匀称多了。
<ofan> 一般用11号的
<cfy> eexp: ee
<ofan> 可以对比下'看'和'制'这两个字
<eexp> 黑体的看字，都糊一起了。
<cfy> eexp: ofan: http://imagebin.org/183253
<ofan> 看下面目里的两条横线在linux上基本是重合的，mac下就比较平均
<eexp> 我加粗的，还分得出来笔划些。
<ofan> cfy: 你这个虚了
<cfy> ee版本的园体下载 http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/yuanti.tar.xz
<cfy> ofan: 我知道
<cfy> eexp: 贴图
<eexp> cfy: 你的anti-alias有些不足。
<cfy> eexp: anti alias?
<eexp> ç ´emacs
<cfy> .....
<cfy> ç ´ee
<eexp> lol aa和hints，字体最关键的2个方面啊
<cfy> ....这么麻烦。。。。
<cfy> 能看就好了。。。。
<dungeon_archl> 麻烦额。
<eexp> ub的渲染，调整得最好。我啥都不动的啊。 cfy
<cfy> eexp: 你的paste-img.pl用不了
<cfy> eexp: ub...
<cfy> eexp: ub用不习惯
<GNUdog> 还是感觉 Mac 下渲染好看 http://minus.com/myWkfJJEG#1
<^k^> GNUdog ⇪ t: Screen Shot 2011-11-09 at 12.41.40 PM - Minus.com
<eexp> 胡说。我才贴图了
<eexp> 狗狗那破网站。好慢出图的
<cfy> eexp: 没看到
<eexp> GNUdog: 把我贴的，和你的放一起，你看谁舒服。
<cfy> 我完全打不开。。。 GNUdog 
<ofan> 或者可以把字体跳到9号，跟这张对比下 http://i.imgur.com/2biHA.png
<GNUdog> eexp: 显然我的舒服
<dungeon_archl> http://i.imgur.com/arK2T.png
<dungeon_archl> 现在不在自己机子上。
<eexp> file:///home/eexp/bin/paste-img/paste-img_0.58_all.deb cfy
<eexp> GNUdog: 那你啥眼睛哦。
<ofan>  能让9号中文也能很容易辨认的课不容易
<cfy> eexp: 干嘛。。。。。。
<GNUdog> eexp: 可以放网上去投票啊
<eexp> 黑体做文章看，明显不舒服的
<eexp> 辨认没园体清晰
<eexp> 你去投票吧
<eexp> cfy: 要deb不。
<Guest93734> caca
<Guest93734> 大家好
<Guest93734> 有人瓦
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> eexp: 我已经deb了。
<cfy> eexp: paste-img.pl不行
<cfy> eexp: pasteimg.pl行
<eexp> 啥环境？
<GNUdog> eexp: 自从你用楷体作为主力字体之后，我就无力吐槽你的审美了
<cfy> eexp: debian testing
<eexp> 那只是一个gtk2而已嘛
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 反正跑不了
<eexp> perl-gtk
<eexp> 破大便
<eexp> 给提示
<cfy> 没关系
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog: 。。。
<eexp> GNUdog: 啥时代，用楷体？
<cfy>  eexp: 我只想表示下我跑不了
<eexp> @@
<eexp> cfy: 给提示啊。提示啥
<GNUdog> eexp: 四年前吧
<cfy> eexp: 不想解决这个问题。。。。
<eexp> 那不是没园体嘛。
<eexp> cfy: 那你说。。
<cfy> eexp: Can't locate Gtk2/GladeXML.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/cfy/perl5/lib/perl5 /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.12 /usr/share/perl/5.12 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/paste-img.pl line 8.
<cfy> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/paste-img.pl line 8
<eexp> 一个glade库而已。
<cfy> eexp: 吐槽
<mao> accessibly怎么给去掉啊
<cfy> eexp:说明依赖没写好,lol
<eexp> cfy: 是的。承认错误。 nnnnd  才网络出问题了。
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，好ee...
<cfy> eexp: 而且语言也不对
<cfy> eexp: 应该改成common lisp
<ofan> cfy: 。。
<cfy> eexp: 最重要的是增加emacs的兼容性，最好原生支持emacs
<cfy> ofan: .....
<eexp> libgtk2-gladexml-perl
<eexp> 你试试，是这不。
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 别提lisp
<cfy> eexp: 不用了吧。
<cfy> 我试试
<cfy> 断网了？
<cfy> 怎么不能install了。。。
<eexp> 。
<cfy> eexp: 可以了
<cfy> eexp: 但是这样这个包成了。手装的了。。。
<cfy> eexp: 而且，为啥不能用esc推出呢？
<cfy> eexp: 而且，为啥不能用esc退出呢？
<eexp> 啥。你安装那lib，就看得出可以跑了不。
<eexp> esc.. gui软件，咋习惯esc
<cfy> eexp: 习惯啊
<cfy> eexp: 可以了
<Ein-lio> 我来展示下字体：http://imagebin.org/183255
<ofan> 中英文差别太大了
 * GLIBC “中午在办公室午睡觉的同事们注意了，手机不要乱放！办公室里男同事中午外出,没把手机带走。他老婆不停地打电话来。午睡的女同事被吵烦了,拿过手机大吼:"我们在睡觉,你烦不烦啊!"....电话再也不响了。半小时后,男同事怒气冲冲地回到公司说:"刚才是哪个说跟我睡觉来着?”
<ofan> lol
<MeaCulpa> 好丑陋
<MeaCulpa> 黑体？
<mao> gnome3右上方的区域好像总是在跳动
<eexp> 这是不会合并字体的。
 * adam8157 咩的 google checkout不认国内信用卡, 怎么办阿
<euroford> 倒霉的MSN
<ofan> 双币卡就行
<eexp> adam8157: 啥卡？
<eexp> emv类？
<euroford> 我把contacts.msn.com改成local-bay.contacts.msn.com，怎么还不行
<adam8157> eexp: wait
 * jyfl987 我们在竞猜土共哪一年倒台 有想参加的么？ 
<adam8157> eexp: visa
<jyfl987> eexp: adam8157 MeaCulpa ofan cfy 
<euroford> Name:	local-bay.contacts.msn.com.nsatc.net  Address: 64.4.25.212
<adam8157> jyfl987: 20
<cfy> jyfl987:  怎么猜。。。。
 * jyfl987 我猜 2018， lerosua 猜2021
<jyfl987> cfy: 就是猜猜哪一年呗
<cfy> jyfl987: 2012
<jyfl987> adam8157: 2020还是 2031？
<euroford> 各位帮忙看看，是不是DNS出问题了？
<adam8157> 2020
<jyfl987> cfy: 我们是严肃的 不要乱搞
<euroford> nslookup local-bay.contacts.msn.com
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。。。
<euroford> 看看结果都是什么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 那你说出依据来。为啥那年
<eexp> adam8157: visa还不认？
<eexp> 是没美元账户吧
<euroford> 各位，帮忙看看 nslookup local-bay.contacts.msn.com 看看结果都是什么？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 这不用竞猜就知道你赢不了
<adam8157> eexp: 双币visa
<jyfl987> cfy: 感觉照这个政策下去 不足10年就会遍地都民变 所以我猜2018
<adam8157> eexp: 因为注册地区是中国
<jyfl987> ofan_: 试试呗
<eexp> 。。你去告他。 adam8157
<ofan_> jyfl987: 倒不了
<eexp> 地域歧视
<euroford> eexp: 帮忙看看 nslookup local-bay.contacts.msn.com 看看结果都是什么？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 好 你这个也记录下来 到时候倒了再找你
<adam8157> eexp: 所以卖app收款是个问题
<euroford> adam8157: 帮忙看看 nslookup local-bay.contacts.msn.com 看看结果都是什么？
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 倒了能不能找到都是个问题
<jyfl987> ofan_: 不过历史上还没有倒不了的 
<ofan> jyfl987: 早着呢
<eexp> local-bay.contacts.msn.com	canonical name = local-bay.contacts.msn.com.nsatc.net.
<euroford> eexp: IP是什么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 2129
<eexp> Address: 64.4.25.212
<ofan> jyfl987: 估计100年的时候差不多了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 上网求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352981 我是linux新手，刚装的ubuntu，但上网成了问题，求哪位高手帮忙指点一下。 我们先用的是“Client-伊犁师范学院网络客户端-Ver3.73.exe”联网，再用电信的"虚拟ADSL客户端" 联网 统计信息: 发表于 由 踏雪无痕吴 — 2011-11-09 13:05 
<euroford> 和我一样的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<euroford> eexp: 你们的MSN还能上马？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你确定么
<ofan> local-bay.contacts.msn.com      canonical name = local-bay.contacts.msn.com.nsatc.net.
<eexp> euroford: 关键是看第一行。你看下面干嘛
<adam8157> euroford: fedora是哪个包?
<euroford> 我用empathy
<eexp> jyfl987: 你官2代，赶紧跑吧。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么看？
<jyfl987> eexp: 我她吗倒是想跑 没钱呢
<jyfl987> eexp: leros问你猜哪一年？
<euroford> adam8157: fedora也有问题，上不去MSN的
<eexp> root	msn - Logging in: Logged in euroford 正常的啊
<euroford> eexp: 你用什么客户端？
<eexp> jyfl987: 没钱，你还敢到处叫。老实点呆着吧。
<jyfl987> eexp: 说话阿 真的是 leros问的 leros
<jyfl987> jyf_at_chatme: 好，问ee
<euroford> empathy肯定不行了
<eexp> euroford: 。。 bitlbee
<eexp> 斗篷咋不来
<jyfl987> 谁知道他 他平时都在的
<euroford> 只要是用papyon后端的客户端，这回都不行了
<jyfl987> eexp: 你要不相信我 可以自己进聊天室看
<eexp> 那破聊天室，今天就没通
<jyfl987> 我都用web的 
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ???
<jyfl987> webchat.chatme.im
<Guest93734> nickname znetor
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 猜猜土共哪一年倒台 
<Guest93734> help
<zhanshime> what?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不清楚，，不過 ，， 民窮的思變
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不清楚，，不過 ，， 民窮則思變
<jyfl987> http://www.lerosua.org/2011/11/%e7%8c%9c%e6%95%b0%e5%ad%97/     eexp你自己看 leros都发博客了
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 猜数字 | 阳光烂灿的日子
<eexp> ofan: 赶紧把 jyfl987 抓去吧。这家伙来劲了。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 猜猜嘛 又不要你负责 猜不对不枪毙
<eexp> jyfl987: 你真不厚道。你这是想害斗篷
<jyfl987> eexp: 怎么变成我害他了？
<eexp> 想斗篷被跨省吧
<jyfl987> eexp: 又不是我鼓励他的 这个还是他自己提出来竞猜的
<jyfl987> 本来还打算打赌100块钱 额
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..
<eexp> 去去。懒得跟你说
<jyfl987> eexp: 你这人真是不讲理 什么都赖我头上
 * adam8157 围观
 * cfy 围观+1
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不说一年内么
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀++1
<jyfl987> ofan 我什么时候说一年了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 奥 看错了
<ofan> 是不是超过2050年还不倒我就赢了？
<jyfl987> ofan 没有 meaculpha猜 2129的 你得快死之前才能拿到我的100快钱
<cfy> ofan: 当然不是咯
<cfy> eexp: 你的blog呢／
<ofan> jyfl987: 其实我还没回答
<cfy> ofan: 你永远都不会赢啊
<eexp> cfy: 没写过了
<cfy> 无穷大减有限的数都是无穷大。。。
<eexp> ofan: 去抓了 jyf。关50年。省得他赖帐。 lol
<cfy> jyfl987: 你用美元支付？
<jyfl987> cfy: 人民币
 * eexp 围观打赌
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个太扯了。。。。。没保障的。。
<jyfl987> ofan 你已经回答无穷大了 所以你肯定赢不了 你还是把钱交出来吧
<cfy> jyfl987: ofan说那提供10个月的vpn服务好了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的意思是没那么快
<ofan> jyfl987: 一开始我看成一年内倒了
<jyfl987> cfy: 我已经买了他的了
<jyfl987> ofan 那给你个修正答案的机会？
<ofan> cfy: 买我的吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩
<ofan> jyfl987: 1e100å¹´
 * adam8157 怎么才能办一张US的信用卡啊...
<ofan> adam8157: 办不了
<adam8157> ofan: sigh
<ofan> us的信用卡得有SSN才能搞
<adam8157> ofan: ssn是? 社会保险号码?
<ofan> adam8157: 恩 
<cfy> ofan: 学校里用不了
<ofan> cfy: 悲剧
<cfy> ofan: 回家再说
<ofan> 貌似ssh改了端口号以后，nmap就扫描不出来了？
<jyfl987> ofan 额 nmap这么智能么
<ofan> jyfl987: 这也叫智能？
<ofan> 有选项可以深度扫描的？
<eexp> 貌似？你家才这样吧
<eexp> 端口名称显示，只是一个查表而已。和扫描得出来，无关
<CyrusYzGTt> nmap -A -v -T5 -Ss -Pn
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • OpenOffice和LibreOffice导航窗口停靠 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352987 在OpenOffice中按F5就会弹出一个office的导航栏，和微软的office导航栏类似。但是Openoffice的导航栏很难停放到Ofiice文档中。这就很不方便了。今天，终于找到停放导航栏到文档左右两侧的方法了显示、停靠和隐藏窗口 OpenO ...
<eexp> 这基本就够 /usr/bin/nmap -sP $ip|sed "s/[1-9][0-9.]\{6,14\}/${greenB}&${end}/g"
<eexp> sudo /usr/bin/nmap -sS $ip|sed -e "/^Interest/ s/[1-9][0-9.]\{6,14\}/${greenB}&${end}/g" -e "/open/ s/[^\ ]*$/${redB}&${end}/g" -e "/^MAC/ s/[0-9:A-F]\{17\}/${blueB}&${end}/g"
<eexp> 这就详细
<ofan> 还是没扫描出来
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 神，， 
<ofan> 只显示没改过端口的服务
<ofan> http,pptp,transmissoin
<CyrusYzGTt> 神碼，，， 果然很難人讀的
<CyrusYzGTt> 還這麼多，，不會的正則
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你那个还带os类型检测的，结果也没猜出来
<ofan> Running (JUST GUESSING): Linux 2.6.X|2.4.X (95%)
<ofan> 这个就猜错了
<ofan> 3.1的内核
<sunwilston> 太复杂了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 哦，，我一般用的是圖形前端。。 命令不會
<ofan> nmap不给力啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ nmap還有一個姊妹產品 ncrack
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 同一個項目出來的
<ofan> 其实用nc去连ssh的端口第一行就是SSH-2.0-OpenSSH ....
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有啥不一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 一個掃描 ，， 一個破解
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 一個掃描 ，， 一個破解 網絡 機器的密碼
<ofan> 奥
<mao> 怎么把gnome的可视化去掉啊
<mao> 就是右上角的圆圈、小人
<lainme> ofan: 你课程重么
<ofan_> lainme: 现在还好，选的不多，下学期就重了
<eexp> 完蛋了。 ofan 露馅了
<ofan> eexp: 露啥陷
<adam8157> eexp: 乐乐今天没来啊
<lainme> adam8157: 是谁
<adam8157> lainme: roylez...
<eexp> 额。真的。
<GLIBC> adam8157: 他不是出差了么？
<adam8157> GLIBC: hamo...
 * adam8157 继续招人 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<adam8157> Redhat招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<Guest93734> Q
<Guest93734> quit
<Guest93734> 
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 收到notice了?
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 看到了...
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 不是说不让发notice么..
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 那还是我说的...
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: bug验的差不多了 开始写文档
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 好吧...我在等dev的回复..
<eexp> adam8157: 额。搞一个这样的域名。
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: dev说"我擦, 这个..这个我也没办法"
<adam8157> eexp: 咋了
<eexp> 破8157还带着干嘛。改一个好看点的嘛
<bluek> 百度音影下载下来的东西为什么用movie player 看不了？
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 我真怕dev说这个...那直接就崩溃了..
<adam8157> eexp: $(echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32)
<eexp> 。你咋不gpg -d
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 肯定说这个
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 我觉得机子能起来..调度就基本没问题了..
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 个别bug没意思, 关键是你要控制调度路径
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 直接写个“开机，正常进入系统”， 80%就覆盖了..
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: ...
<eexp> 作为enduser，支持 SCHEDULER的想法。 lol 测试个啥
<jyfl987> SCHEDULER: 搞个画面遮住报错不就行了 splash不就是这样
<SCHEDULER> eexp: 调度器..
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，我的ubuntu升级到11.10后代理服务器设置不管用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352988 RT。 我们公司的网必须要设置代理服务器才可以正常链接，之前在11.04上使用的时候没有问题。但是升级到11.10后发现settings里的proxy设置不管用了。 但是如果使用firefox的话，单独在perfermance里设置代理还是可以 ...
<SCHEDULER> jyfl987: 呵呵...隐藏bug的好办法啊..
<jyfl987> SCHEDULER: 这就是为何现代系统都要搞个splash的原因 lol
<eexp> jyfl987: fb还画面。直接黑屏不更好
<eexp> cfy: 有片子看没
<adam8157> eexp: 蓝精灵
<eexp> 清晰版本？
<adam8157> eexp: HR-HDTV 1.8G 双语
<eexp> cam的可不要。之前下过
<cfy> eexp: 啥片?
<eexp> 这可以。有url
<adam8157> eexp: 我不堪枪的
<cfy> eexp: 蓝精灵我有，lol
<eexp> adam8157: 要不你开ftp。我拉你的。
<eexp> cfy: 你不早说
<cfy> eexp: 但是是高清的。2G+
<adam8157> eexp: 发到你邮箱了
<eexp> 。。一个比一个大。。
<cfy> adam8157: 这么快。。。。。。
 * mayli 提问：s='我'，len(s),len(s.decode('utf8'))=3 ，1
<eexp> 我看看
<adam8157> cfy: 迅雷离线的分享
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。
<mayli> 那么怎么把一个utf8的字符串打散呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: kindle touch 不怕
<eexp> adam8157: no email
<adam8157> eexp: eexp01那个邮箱
<eexp> cfy: 纯英文的不要
<eexp> 难道邮箱被审查了？
<cfy> eexp: 当然有字母。你吧U盘寄过来
<adam8157> eexp: http://yyets.com/showresource-movie-5306.html
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 求蓝精灵..
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 《蓝精灵》(The Smurfs)The.Smurfs.2011.1080p.AC3.BluRay.x264-HDW HR-HDTV,RMVB,720P,1080P,掌上设备,磁力下载电驴下载,快车下载,其他 |YYeTs,人人影视,分享 学习 进步 ——人人影视字幕组,永远为您翻译最快最好的海外影视字幕 
<AireadFan> mayli, 什么叫打散？
<eexp> cfy: 别人还是双语。
<eexp> 字幕的不要
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 你这个队插的真准
<cfy> eexp: 双语。。。。。
<adam8157> eexp: cfy SCHEDULER 猿族崛起也出来了
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 是最近那个？
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 恁说呢
 * adam8157 其实蛮想去电影院
<eexp> 嗯。电视介绍了。不知道好看不
<eexp> 磁力，连接太慢
<mayli> AireadFan: 使一个len(s),len(s.decode('utf8'))=3 ，1
<bluek> 同样是rmvb ,为什么用qvod下载的毛片都可以放，而用百度音影下的飞虎神鹰就不能放呢？movie player有啥问题？
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，被你搞分裂了。。。 
<adam8157> gfrog: kindle touch 不怕戳
<gfrog> adam8157: 无语啦！
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<bluek> 有人帮忙吗？
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 你有linux系统么？
<SCHEDULER> bluek: file 一下你下的那个文件..看看file说什么..
<bluek> SCHEDULER, 我正在这个系统下
<SCHEDULER> bluek: file一下那个文件..
 * adam8157 围观糕手教学
<AireadFan> mayli, 你是是什么语言？ 还有，我还不明白‘打散’是什么意思。
<bluek> 飞虎神鹰07.[D-VB].rmvb: RealMedia file
<eexp> rango 有汉语的没。 cfy adam8157
<mayli> AireadFan: 把一个utf-8字符表示为三个十六进制数
<adam8157> eexp: 汉语发音?
<AireadFan> mayli, 哦，这样啊
<AireadFan> mayli, 那你知道utf-8的编码标准么？
<eexp> 当然，指音轨
<cfy> eexp: 不知啥是rango
<adam8157> eexp: 没见过
<eexp> 就你蜥蜴。 cfy
<bluek> SCHEDULER, 有啥问题？
<eexp> 那蜥蜴
<bluek> SCHEDULER, 看出问题来了吗？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本，怎么给无线网卡设置静态IP http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352991 ubuntu11.04 /etc/network/interfaces文件 auto lo iface lo inet loopback audo wlan0 iface wlan0 inet static address 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 不管用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-11-09 14:07 
<adam8157> cfy: 兰戈
<adam8157> mayli: hex, od, xxd
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 我知道有的播放器是这样的，他把文件头删掉，就标识一个文件是什么格式的那个东西，然后自己的播放器会给他加上，这样别人就认不了了..
<cfy> adam8157: eexp: 那个蜥蜴 嗄。。。早看过了。。。
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 我没用过百度这个..
<AireadFan> mayli, 一个汉字是用3个字节表示的，分别是 1110xxxx 10xxxxxx 10xxxxxx, 所有的x加起来是4+6+6＝16，也就是2个字节
<cfy> eexp: 你买个硬盘，我收，考好以后，寄给你
<cfy> eexp: 我同学有好多 高清的电影
<bluek> SCHEDULER, 百度真他卑鄙哈。他又不是今天一天这样
<AireadFan> mayli, 这两个字节就是汉字的内码
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 也可能是为了保护版权..
<eexp> cfy: 国语
<cfy> eexp: 那比较少
<adam8157> mayli: echo -n 汉 | xxd   ---->    0000000: e6b1 89
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 你二进制打开一个能放的和一个百度的，看看前面的头一样么？我没用过百度这播放器
<bluek> SCHEDULER,  不对啊，用qvod可以放
<eexp> cfy: 看字幕。小孩子吃亏
<bluek> 我刚试过
<cfy> eexp: 从小抓起
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 是不是报一个什么解码器找不到？
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 这个我遇到过..
<eexp> 认识很多，速度不可能跟上
<cfy> mayli: CL-USER> (char-code #\汉)
<cfy> 27721
<cfy>  
<cfy> eexp: 手放在空格上
<bluek> SCHEDULER, 要是报就好啦，啥也没报，你一点就暂停，你点播放，它就停止
<eexp> 蛋疼
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 我记得mplayer是有个控制台的..你看看里面有信息没？或者你在console里起，然后应该会把出错信息打在console里
<mayli> adam8157: AireadFan cfy 在python里呢…
<bluek> 还有一个问题，今天我的eva频烦掉线，以前都没有过的哈。
<cfy> jyfl987: 你没买风扇？
<bluek> SCHEDULER, ok
<cfy> mayli: 我在sbcl里
<SCHEDULER> mayli: python几？
<mayli> adam8157: AireadFan cfy 这python把string编码到utf8就基本上出不来了
<cfy> jyfl987: http://diy.360buy.com/DIY_Xxpz.aspx?id=616135
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: 详细配置 - DIY装机大师 - 京东商城
<adam8157> mayli: 出不来?
<AireadFan> mayli, python 我现在只知道些语法，还没深入
 * mayli <utf8 obj>.encode('utf8').decode('string_escape') 这样就实现了…弹疼
<WiiW> > '汉'.unpack('A*')
<Kandu> mayli: 你居然蛋疼了 lol
<^k^> WiiW, ["\xE6\xB1\x89"]
<bluek> SCHEDULER, 终端起不了？
<bluek> SCHEDULER, movie player 默认在哪一个路径下？
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 我怎么知道..mplayer也没有？
<bluek> SCHEDULER, 里面就有一个config配置文件
<jyfl987> cfy: 我是 盒装cpu 干嘛买风扇？？
<SCHEDULER> bluek: 这个我不知道了..求高手..
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。
<qsun> cfy: 恩，cl-btree作者？
<eexp> 政府立即披露已知的与外星人通讯的方法和正式承认雇佣人类的外星人的存在
<adam8157> 不许用闪烁的字
<ofan_> 怎么用闪烁的字？
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 原来我这过滤了
<Ian|zh_CN> cfy, 超频玩家？
<Ian|zh_CN> jyfl987, 超频玩家？
<Ian|zh_CN> >_>
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 你還用了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我没闪烁
<tonghuix> ^k^: 调戏机器人
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: eexp的闪烁了？
<Ian|zh_CN> 硬盘涨价真厉害
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 我肿么看不到闪烁..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧 三色字體
<^k^> tonghuix, 你想我吗？  ㍦ 
<tonghuix> ^k^: 想啊，妞
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 白色底色闪烁
<adam8157> tonghuix: - -!
<Ian|zh_CN> CPU 硬盘 主板上的钱差不多一块显卡
<Ian|zh_CN> haha
<tonghuix> adam8157: 呵呵，无聊的时候调戏机器人很不错
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • I've got a question. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352994 When I tried to use Wubi to install Ubuntu, it says" ubuntu extraction failed with code:2" I tried it twice and it ended up the same. Anybody know why? Thanks! 统计信息: 发表于 由 jasmineve — 2011-11-09 14:38 
<cfy> qsun: ?
<cfy> Ian|zh_CN: 都什么啊
<Ian|zh_CN> 上面那个配置嘛。
<jyfl987> Ian|zh_CN: 你看我买的型号就知道我不是了 i72600   NO k
<Ian|zh_CN> 哦
<Ian|zh_CN> 看错了
 * Ian|zh_CN 用 e3-1230的路过
<Ian|zh_CN> :D
<Ian|zh_CN> 便宜600多了
<Ian|zh_CN> lol
<jyfl987> 有用amd玩超频的么？
<jyfl987> 开核除外
<Ian|zh_CN> 电源机箱应当好些的。
<eexp> 邦有道则智，邦无道则愚。
<eexp> adam8157: 你的客户端认闪烁？那你完蛋了。 lol
<cfy> Ian|zh_CN: 刚才那个能源机箱怎么样？
<adam8157> eexp: 你想干啥...
<adam8157> eexp: 大不了禁用频道彩色
<eexp> 我开启\e[57,m 如果你认，不结束就是。
<Ian|zh_CN> cfy, 我不知道啊
<eexp> 让你闪晕。
<Ian|zh_CN> cfy, 我希望是能走背线
<cfy> Ian|zh_CN: 哦。不懂。。
<Ian|zh_CN> 电源下置
<Ian|zh_CN> 内部黑化的
<Ian|zh_CN> 机箱
<Ian|zh_CN> 会干净很多
<Ian|zh_CN> 前面有esata口
<Ian|zh_CN> 面板音频线符合AC 97或者HDAudio标准
<Ian|zh_CN> :B
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<AireadFan> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 09 日 星期三 15:12:05
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<SCHEDULER> #test
 * gfrog 为神马现在冒出来这么多bot。。 
<phoenixlzx> 有人没？
<phoenixlzx> 活人...
<phoenixlzx> 升级3.1挂掉了～～～
<dungeon_archl> 3.1
<dungeon_archl> 四是人
<phoenixlzx> 我擦...3.1明明是开发版，为什么会出现在core!!!
<SCHEDULER> phoenixlzx: 你用arch?
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 有想起了某测评网站。。。看到你的名字
<phoenixlzx> SCHEDULER: 恩
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 什么网站
<SCHEDULER> phoenixlzx: arch嘛...
<SCHEDULER> phoenixlzx: 太正常了..
<eexp> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13618424135 cfy
<[ub]> eexp ⇪ ti: WD/西部数据/西数1t硬盘/1T自选高清影片/市内上门取送/包快递-淘宝网
<phoenixlzx> SCHEDULER: arch不是最新稳定版么？3.0.8呢？？？
<cfy> eexp: ..
<SCHEDULER> phoenixlzx: arch貌似是最新release版..
<phoenixlzx> 我要撤了...
<phoenixlzx> tmd口语课迟到了又要唱又要跳的...丢脸死
<cfy> eexp: 硬盘售价随市场价变动而变，市价下降了售价相应降低。拷贝价格为100元，1T节目任意选择。
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 要 100GB来，能做什么/
<cfy> dungeon_archl: ?
<eexp> 我又不买。了解下。magnet慢。让别人下去了。
<cfy> ...
<long> 有人翻译intel的手册不？
<adam8157> long: - -! 会去看那个手册的人还会怕英语么...
<long> 呵呵，我看得懂，看的太快，感觉记不大住。
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/161439.htm
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 美国国防部借红帽摆脱超级计算机_RedHat_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 想要摆脱18摸？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 硬件摆脱不了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Power? 不会啊，可以用x86+nvidia gpu
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 超算排名靠前的貌似还有两个中国的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 国内超算还是可以的
<MeaCulpa> 但是另一个，Flops/瓦特, 18摸还有不少在榜上
<MeaCulpa> 国内能耗高
<MeaCulpa> 反正我国也无所谓
<MeaCulpa> 貌似那个，Cell, 能耗不错
<MeaCulpa> 能与之匹敌的只有GPU了
<MeaCulpa> 美国国防部雇员是美国人口的1/5，nb
<SCHEDULER> MeaCulpa: 1/5的公务员？
<MeaCulpa> SCHEDULER: 雇员，公务员是天朝的说法
 * adam8157 firefox 8和vimperator 还不是特别兼容...
<SCHEDULER> MeaCulpa: 其实差不多..应该说，只要薪水来自纳税人的，都叫公务员吧？
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: firefox 都 8啦？
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: yep
<Yu> 请问 有没有那个童鞋搞过gtk2.0的theme 
<pocoyo> Yu: 都 gtk3了 还搞2.0？
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 11.10用起来实在觉得不方便 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352999 每次要使用一个程序的时候都需要点下主面板，然后所有程序还是显示那么大的图标，找起来也比较麻烦，虽然分好类了，但是有的不是源中安装的程序，根本没有很好的分类，想回到原来的普通界面，试了下在刚登录时选 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, f16. 貌似ff8 還木有
 * adam8157 我擦, 想让以前手机号欠费注销, 但是总是不知道谁给我冲话费...都冲了几百了....哪个哦? 住手吧!
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 好基友...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 去mozilla下载bin的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 
 * adam8157 安逸
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 你是不办什么返话费了？
<euroford> 终于把empathy的MSN搞定了，有人想知道吗？
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 老早就结束了的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 该不会是你家里人吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不可能, 我家里人不会远程冲话费...
 * adam8157 可能是以前那个公司联合移动搞什么活动了.....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去给选秀节目投票
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 才不, 我这几个月都是给以前同事妹子打电话打到欠费, 结果下个月又有余额...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 为了节能，如何关闭有线网卡和声卡的电源？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353005 不是静音，而是彻底断电。 为了节能。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2011-11-09 15:59 
<MeaCulpa> 有人资助你把妹啊...怀疑是那妹子给你冲的
 * SCHEDULER 肿么还有日文...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 赤果果啊，你还愣着干嘛，推倒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我还用skype呢 还用现在的号呢 也没见人给我充...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 因为那是你们私聊的号
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 楼里很多日本人
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: - -!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 融科有很多太君？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 我怎么没见到太君..
<MeaCulpa> 太君中午哪里吃饭....
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 为什么不找个什么阿拉伯公司过来..
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 经常电梯里遇到
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不晓得
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有一次VMWare在那里办招聘，我去玩玩，看到一个疑似鬼妹
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 鬼妹是?
<MeaCulpa> 太君妹妹
<MeaCulpa> 太妹？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 据说俺们公司招来了一个俄罗斯人
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 还有老毛子？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH没有技术限制出口？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Intel也有不少毛子，但我们公司基本没有
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 隔壁组
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 哪个隔壁？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说不好 以前我大学里 同学说哪个傻逼冲花费冲到他手机上了 结果后来发现是他老爹
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: cai
 * adam8157 响应消防演习 去放水
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我记得你们那里有个饺子店很坑爹，我吃了一顿40块钱的饺子...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 东北饺子? 挺好吃的啊 也不是很贵
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 有牛肉的没?晚上饺子去？
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 有 牛羊肉都有 可以 那就早去
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 还不饿..
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: 最晚也得530  那家店人多 慢
<MeaCulpa> 听你们说的饿死了
<MeaCulpa> 听说Fedora现在已经没法用了... 红帽的社区发行版 Fedora 16 到来了，带来 kernel 3.1，GNOME 3.2，KDE 4.7.3，Grub 2 等等众多特性。
<MeaCulpa> > 这次的版本更新内容相当多，linuxtoy 也给出了安装指南，建议有兴趣的朋友看看。http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-16-pre-installed-notes.html
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<cfy> 2.5存硬盘，哪个好？
<cfy> 想买个500G的。
<MeaCulpa> 一个新版本还要靠勇敢者来写，唉
<adam8157> cfy: 我买的日立
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们RH就是拿FC用户当小白鼠了
<ofan_> 西数
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 本来就是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 怀疑你们单位有人回家用FC么....没吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有的 一直用RHEL的都有
<cfy> adam8157: 有没有型号推荐？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...威武
<mao> 刚刚试了fedora16
<adam8157> cfy: checking
<SCHEDULER> MeaCulpa: 我们还真有F16的用户..
<cfy> adam8157: 好的 :)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好多人又不折腾
<crazypig> 我用的fedora 16
<crazypig> 昨晚装上的。
<mao> 感觉gnome3还是挺不错的，gnome3也要赶平板的时髦了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我已经s/Linux/Gentoo我简历了，免得被那些IT 猎头/HR 骚扰问RH的问题
<mao> crazypig: 你用f16有没有感觉到右上的通知区域一闪闪的
<crazypig> mao: 这点没注意。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 忘了在哪里买的了
<cfy> adam8157: 哦，型号就行了，我去taobao买
<adam8157> cfy: 找找看
<cfy> adam8157: 好的。：）
<adam8157> cfy: http://www.360buy.com/product/309873.html
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【东芝黑甲虫】东芝（TOSHIBA） 2.5英寸 黑甲虫系列移动硬盘（USB2.0）500GB 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> cfy: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=10296826875&prt=1320826788552&prc=1
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Toshiba/东芝 V5 黑甲虫/小黑 500G 2.5寸 正品 移动硬盘 送布包-淘宝商城
<adam8157> cfy: 我当时买只要379 最近涨价好厉害
<adam8157> cfy: 这个真的蛮不错 静音 漂亮 布包也好
<cfy> adam8157: 我要插电脑里
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。笔记本的。
<adam8157> cfy: 内置阿?
<cfy> adam8157: 那我找个2.5的日历的好了
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，内置不够用了。索性换掉
<adam8157> cfy: 那你自己找找看吧...
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 无法从文本模式切换回图形界面了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353009 如题： 请教高手。 我装的是 ubuntu 10 开始可以正常切换默认进入 图形界面，使用 Ctrl+alt+f1 然后可以使用 Ctrl+alt+f7 后来安装了一个kubuntu的升级包。主要是支持多种图形界面。 现在从图形界面依然可以进入文本模式。 但按 Ctrl+alt+f7  ...
<sssm> test
<[ub]> sssm, ....  ㍨ 
<AireadFan> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 09 日 星期三 16:55:15
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<sssm> ..
<sssm> AireadFan: 您现在忙吗
<dpcmain> apt-get dist-upgrade
<dpcmain> 下载完了出现如下
<dpcmain> E: 无法立即对 libgstreamer0.10-0 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2) 
<dpcmain> 咋办？
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 如何用grub4dos引导ubuntu server 10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353015 grub2太复杂，搞不定 哪位高人知道用grub4dos引导ubuntu server 10.04？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 szfhx — 2011-11-09 17:02 
<VincentZh> 大家好
<[ub]> VincentZh, 好  ㍩ 
<VincentZh> 估计现在是下班时间,没什么人聊天吧....
<VincentZh> [ub],好
<[ub]> VincentZh, 感谢您的赞美。  ㍩ 
<ScarletWolf> [ub]: 一点也不好，饿死。。。
<sssm_> ScarletWolf: c[i]+=1是错误的吗
<sssm_> ScarletWolf: int i; char c[]
<VincentZh> irc的中文频道真少........
<ScarletWolf> sssm_: C语言？
<ScarletWolf> sssm_: 应该没错
<lubcat> ..
<lubcat> .test
<sssm_> ScarletWolf: for()里面能定义吗
<AireadFan> sssm_, 来了
<AireadFan> sssm_, 60＊1000ms后我去吃饭
<s0f_> kill -9 60*1000
<sssm_> AireadFan: for(printf();;)是错误的吗
<sssm_> AireadFan:  for(int i;;)也是错误的吗
<AireadFan> sssm_, 你想干嘛？
<AireadFan> sssm_, 把你为什么这样用说出来
<sssm_> AireadFan: 不想干嘛，想知道是错的吗
<s0f_> kill -9 饭
<AireadFan> sssm_, 你编译一下不就知道了么?
<sssm_> AireadFan: 俺对语法不了解
<AireadFan> s0f_, 我是忽略绝杀的
<sssm_> AireadFan: 你没这样写过？
<s0f_> shutdown ！
<AireadFan> sssm_, 没什么意义啊，关键是没有用处啊～～
<AireadFan> s0f_, root password:
<s0f_> 拔电！
<AireadFan> s0f_, 偶在火星呐
<sssm_> AireadFan: for loop initial declarattions are only allowed in c99 mode
<AireadFan> sssm_, 火星要停电了，我去吃饭了啊，bye
<AireadFan> sssm_, 回来再说
<sssm_> AireadFan: bye
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • phpeclipse不能启动apache和mysql http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353022 安装了xampp，然后在eclipse下装了phpeclipse插件，但是想用eclipse运行apache和mysql失败，提示说“需要root才能运行”，怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenhoum — 2011-11-09 17:55 
<ultra420> dugi dugi
 * sssm_ for (printf("hi");;)  for (int i=0;;)
<ultra420> ;-) hi~~dear  sssm_  ,could you help me with my e17 problem plz? i was got in trouble with the message box ,the ubuntu 's alert message box.
<ultra420> how can i disable it?  when the banshee play another song,it alerts...when someone logon or logoff in the pidgin,it alerts again....it really bother me
<ScarletWolf> sssm_: c99标准里，才允许在for循环里定义变量，之前是不允许的
<ScarletWolf> sssm_: gcc的话，编译时指定--std=c99或者--std=gnu99应该就可以
<ultra420> :'( any help plz.
<iGoogle> gcc的话，编译时指定--stdc99或者--stdgnu99应该就可以
<sssm_> ultra420: sorry ,my english is really not good. you should ask adam8157 :p
<ultra420> dear iGoogle....could you pay some attention on my question plz...
<ultra420> ---_--! icant input chinese now..i do have install scim..and scim-pinyin but it did'nt work
<sssm_> iGoogle: gcc a.c -std=c99
<Kandu> iGoogle: 「=」怎麼沒了，腳本瑕疵
<ScarletWolf> ultra420: I don't think many people use e17...
 * sssm_ is away
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助关于ubuntu上的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353027 在安装ubunut划分好分区时就可以点安装了,但是我们选安装的时候是应该选/dev/hda呢,还是选/dev/hda1呀(一般选中的那个是灰色背景的嘛)?还有就是这两安装的有什么不同?对后续安装的系统会有什么样的影响呀?因为在/dev/hda1的后面有会有/dev/hda2 ...
<crazypig> 一般安装是选/dev/hda 
<crazypig> 选/dev/hda1
<s0fx2> wk 那四个士兵已经击毙仨了，真快
<jjdl> 啊....
<s0fx2> 辽宁营口被发现了
<CyrusYzGTt> s0fx2§ ??
<jjdl> 有木有反抗？？
<s0fx2> 4名嫌疑人在辽宁营口被堵截民警发现，当场击毙3人活捉1人；受伤民警送医院救治。
<s0fx2> 肯定有啊 700发子弹木打光就击毙了 亏
<jjdl> 他们相干么？
<s0fx2> 这个没有消息
<s0fx2> 反正不想活了 是真的
<jjdl> 造反？
<s0fx2> .... 那怎么也得是2炮的 才有意义
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<s0fx2> 你围观晚了
<s0fx2> 都结束了
<jjdl> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀後續內幕
<s0fx2> 陈冠希在港被不明身份人殴打到不省人事，已经送医院了
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<s0fx2> 你围观陈老师吧
<s0fx2> 我回家了
<roylez> cfy: caocao
<cfy> roylez: 公司？
<jiero> 热死了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 酒店
<jiero> roylez:  主席加班吗？
<jiero> 跑/
<cfy> roylez: 哦？
<roylez> jiero: 想跑？
<roylez> cfy: 出差
<jiero> roylez: 主席好运道
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。又出差啊。。。。好福利
<roylez> cfy: ....
<jiero> roylez: 所以你可玩了。
<jiero> roylez: 我有了一个变形金刚的鼠标。DPI
<jiero> roylez: DPI 可以调到 4500
<jiero> 错了。是3500
<roylez> jiero: 有啥用
<jiero> roylez: 就是换了个鼠标罢
<jiero> roylez: 移动速度我都跟不上了。经常丢掉。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助啊，ubuntu10.04安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353031 出现下面的图片算什么啊？怎么弄ing，我按照百度百科ubuntu的硬盘安装方法安装的，在安装到百分之5的时候就退出，出现下面的图片的情况啊，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 xueer0594184 — 2011-11-09 18:47 
<roylez> jiero: 1600的dpi我都嫌快
<jiero> roylez: 好吧。这个3档，450 1800 3500，没一个正常的。
<adam8157> roylez: 这耳塞好大
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 听着已经舒服多了, 但还是应该买个再好点的
<jiero> adam8157: 啊当好啊。。。
<roylez> adam8157: ...土豪
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐好
<jiero> adam8157: 环境噪音都消除了？
<adam8157> jiero: 几十块钱的耳塞说这些....
<roylez> adam8157: pentadactyl又一次跟不上firefox的节奏了
<adam8157> 只是听摇滚更带劲了一些而已
<roylez> adam8157: nnnnnd
<adam8157> roylez: vimperator会有一个报错, 其它正常
<jiero> adam8157: 在大马路上，除了入耳式的，其他都无用。
<adam8157> jiero: 不喜欢入耳式, 不舒服
<jiero> adam8157: 不会伤害耳朵
<adam8157> jiero: 不是很舒服...
<SCHEDULER> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<jiero> adam8157: 哦听力无价哦
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 死皮赖脸
<SCHEDULER_GONE> adam8157: 你踢一个bot干嘛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我的USB鼠標才1000DPI
<adam8157> SCHEDULER_GONE: 那踢你?
<SCHEDULER_GONE> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> SCHEDULER_GONE: 不知道能不能自杀
<SCHEDULER_GONE> adam8157: 我只是问问你为什么要踢一个bot...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. lubotu2 是 #ubuntu 下派的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 自踢？？
<pityonline> 还真能自杀
<jiero> 只有bot才不自杀
<jiero> 人都是蠢的。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你的鼠标新货，现在也大概卖不了 120
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  昨天竟然敢拉我去角落。
 * jiero 当众暴打CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 我買筆電送的。。89
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 反擊，，立場防禦
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是 fedora 干嘛？换发行版吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不換。。fedora這一建大寫的用戶名和帳號名
<_Ruby> AireadFan: int a[*]原来是可以的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么我觉得大家都能欺负你呢。。。
 * _Ruby 数组原来可以不声明长度了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 因爲寡人很弱小，，懦弱
<_Ruby> 谁欺负他了?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不要这样。。。我知道我是恶人。
<jiero> _Ruby: 我
<crazypig> CyrusYzGTt: 到底多弱小？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 還有，我在爲末日積累滅世之力
<_Ruby> jiero: 原来是archl你啊
<CyrusYzGTt> crazypig§ 一隻螞蟻即可殺傷本尊
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我走了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 滾
 * jiero 滚CyrusYzGTt，上山下坡。
<jiero> _Ruby: 。。。
<crazypig> CyrusYzGTt: 那你确实弱小啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> crazypig§ 嗯
<_Ruby> jiero: 干吗要跑呀.裸姐
 * CyrusYzGTt 瞬移離開，， 仍出 TNT-45給 jiero 
<jiero> _Ruby: 你也是不成器的。。。能误解到这般
 * _Ruby 整天说自己不会编程,却每天都在找人要写代替Gnome的东东.不知道这个无齿的人是谁
<crazypig> _Ruby: 我也很好奇这个人是谁。
<caleb-> _Ruby: 我也很好奇这个人是谁。
<_Ruby> crazypig: 他就是袋鼠国的lililjlj@你懂的
<crazypig> @jiero?
<_Ruby> crazypig: @gmail.com 你可以尽情地Spam他
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 裸姐跑了?
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: .
<jjdl> 汤维...哦..哦
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你干吗哑巴了
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • openbox出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353033 刚装上openbox,想使用.发现右键选择applications时老是出错.怎么解决啊?谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 晨★梦一柯南 — 2011-11-09 19:15 
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. lubotu2 是 #ubuntu 下派的
<mao> 我把ubuntu的内核直接拷贝到fedora下，系统能正常启动，就是gnome3不能用了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 知道的 呵呵
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 然後 下載fedora內核，， 覆蓋安裝 gnome3
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道是不是因为fedora内核的问题，右上角的电池图标一闪一闪的，我记得以前在ubuntu下编译了内核就会出现这样的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 木有遇到過
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 编译内核太麻烦了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 嗯，所以我不編譯用 f16的 3.1.0-7
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 你现在就是f16?
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 嗯
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有出现我说的右上的电源图标有时会闪，不是很频繁，但偶尔来那么以下很不爽
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 木有，，
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手哈，见谅，我在帖子中没有找到答案！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353035 怎么在ubuntu中安装linux mint ,求详解......... 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gary.ji — 2011-11-09 19:40 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://mo.morsi.org/blog/node/349
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Bringing the Android back to the Mazes of Menace | Morsi dot Org
<pityonline>  /qui
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux News 快迅：Bisigi GTK+主题项目终止 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353039 Linux News 带着沉重的心情告诉大伙，Bisigi GTK+主题项目终止了。 流行的Bisigi GTK+主题项目开发终止，将不会为Ubuntu 11.10 或Gnome 3 提供主题。 项目主页已发布公告，不过是法文，好在可以通过谷歌翻译。 详见： Bisigi GTK+主题项目终止  ...
<crazypig> hey！
<crazypig> Here is so cold now...
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo 
<mao> 编译内核时处理器类型选哪个啊，有core 2/xeon,有586/k5/5x86/6x86/6x86mx，这两个选哪个啊
<mao> 我的是t6670处理器
<s0fx2> t6670 貌似 core核
<caleb-> https://plus.google.com/104271955342438456170/posts # Lɜafpad 的 G+ page
<caleb-> https://plus.google.com/107729199940153705010/posts ＃ evilvte 的 G+ page
<s0fx2> T6670 是主流45nm Penryn核心的酷睿双核
<mao> s0fx2: 那就是选core 2/xeon了，谢谢你
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ TLS v1.0 128 bit ARC4 (1024 bit RSA/SHA)
<s0fx2> TLSv1/SSLv3, cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256 bits)
<s0fx2> 买了一个3g卡 结果家里这边信号 4x%最高
<CyrusYzGTt> s0fx2§ 造個喇叭， 增強信號
<s0fx2> 反正我也不再家用
<drazet> 无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 聊勝於無
<s0fx2> #puppet   这个频道有569个人
<pocoyo> s0fx2: 中文频道？
<s0fx2> 肯定不是
<s0fx2> 没人说话 都是挂
<s0fx2> CurusYzGTt
<s0fx2> 有后续报道了
<CyrusYzGTt> s0fx2§ ?? 還真有？？
<s0fx2> 凤凰网最新消息！吉林四名年轻战士携枪出逃，三名战士被击毙。另，三名战士家中房屋被政府强拆，一名战士姐姐被人强奸。。。
<s0fx2> 身边无数人 猜得是强拆
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來 政府的報復 手段 太低劣了，， 這樣會引起民憤。甚至斯德戈爾摩，。，
<VincentZh> <s0fx2> 可有新闻链接?
<s0fx2> 别人贴给我的，我去找找去
<VincentZh> 还有谁知道有哪些中文irc频道?
<pocoyo> VincentZh: 就这一个。
<s0fx2> 微博太搞笑了 
<s0fx2> 在抓捕过程中，逃兵先开枪，警方也两死一伤。此事充分证明了我警察的顽强战斗力，每天都在战斗，而军队40年没打仗了~
<s0fx2> 为啥没用城管，不就没伤亡了
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 不討論，， 軍事，自從十年前 心死之後，就不再關注了。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> 城管是戰略部隊
<drazet> s0fx2, 凤凰网的链接在哪里？
<s0fx2> 找了，木有，都是微博传得
<s0fx2> 没开vpn 一开irc就断了
<s0fx2> 懒得翻墙找了
<drazet> s0fx2, twitter？
<s0fx2> sina
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • cygwin添加环境变量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353043 各位大虾好，我想在windows环境下实现交叉编译环境，现已安装好cygwin，然后将我自己拷贝过来的一个bin文件夹拷过来，放在了D:/cygwin/usr/src下面，里面包含arm-linux-gcc-3.4.6.exe可执行文件，接着我就想在cygwin里面添加我的环境变量 #cd /etc #vi profil ...
<drazet> s0fx2, mei zhao dao
<_Ruby> Pinyinlish?
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 糾正： No find dao
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: Pinyinlish. You use
<s0fx2> found 更合适
<CyrusYzGTt> s0fx2§ 我的是木有時態的
<s0fx2> 凤凰视频：【独家连线：吉林携枪潜逃士兵被击毙目击者】今晨4时30分至6时左右，驻吉林市某部四战士携带95式自动步枪一支、子弹795发逃离部队，4名脱逃战士林鹏汉、杨帆、李鑫鑫、张新岩于1988年至1993年间出生。目前3人被击毙，1人被抓捕。@凤凰视频 独家电话连线目击者http://t.cn/SwAXVv
<s0fx2> 这个行么 drazet
<s0fx2> 凤凰网上所有有关于吉林四解放军士兵出逃的新闻全被删了
<s0fx2> 你自己在新浪微博 搜  凤凰 士兵  关键字
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 google cache應該有緩存的
<s0fx2> ：#eb2b1702 目击者讲述出逃士兵与特警激烈枪战现场 4809a1c8-6
<_Ruby> s0fx2: ?
<s0fx2> 搜 sina微博就行了
<s0fx2> 照片都有了
<_Ruby> 逃离原因?死伤人数?
<s0fx2> 凤凰介绍说3人家里被强拆 1人姐姐被强奸，目前页面被和谐无法证实
<s0fx2> 3v2 共死5人
<CyrusYzGTt> dzh.mop.com/whbm/20111109/0/O3O88FI2815724Fz.shtml
<_Ruby> s0fx2: 翻墙也不行吗?
<s0fx2> 没翻墙验证
<s0fx2> 开vpn irc就断
<CyrusYzGTt> https://dzh.mop.com/whbm/20111109/0/O3O88FI2815724Fz.shtml
<s0fx2> 炮兵
<s0fx2> 还有瞄准手
<_Ruby> 开Vpn怎么会断?
 * ScarletWolf ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 只有一個是滿族。。 其他是漢族的
<s0fx2> 我是 openvpn 所有流量都走他了
<_Ruby> Freenode的Server在国外呀
<CyrusYzGTt> s0fx2§ 這麼幸苦幹啥，，MOP 就有
<s0fx2> 我不辛苦，我没关心这个 不是他问我呢么。我得写文档
<s0fx2> 在国外也没戏，链路不是原来的了
<mao> 编译内核出现错误 No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s
<crazypig> 开vpn，irc确实会断。重连即可。
<dpcmain> When I complete install debian by netinst.iso(testing), then configure pppoe, all is ok. but when I run "apt-get update" to update source, the error message show "failed to fetch gzip...... hash sum mismatch"
<dpcmain> 有人在吗
<dpcmain> apt-get update出现这个错误
<dpcmain> failed to fetch gzip...... hash sum mismatch
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 在么
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 前辈
<lishoujun> Hello
<lishoujun> anybody?
<kk> lishoujun, 好  ㍭ 
<lishoujun> can I speak chinese?in this pindao
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 4G内存 Xeon E5606适于安装64位ubuntu server 10.04吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353044 最近单位准备更换1台PC服务器，作FTP文件服务器用，想安装ubuntu server 10.04 配置如下： 1颗 Intel Xeon E5606/4GB DDR3 UDIMM/支持RAID 0/1/双千兆网卡/ 标配600W服务器专用电源/DVD 请各位高手赐教： 一、 4G内存 Xeon E5606适于安装64位u ...
<mao> dpcmain: 装上了f16没
<dpcmain> mao: 放弃了
<mao> dpcmain: 怎么了
<dpcmain> mao: 还是debian，只不过用testing
<dpcmain> mao: 我怕f16坏我系统
<crazypig> dpcmain: 为什么放弃？
<mao> dpcmain: 对了，装f16的时候可以不安装bootloader
<dpcmain> mao: 我debian刚才用netinst.iso安装好了，在控制台登录，下面apt-get update 出现hash sum mismatch错误
<CyrusYzGTt> 最會壞別的系統的是 M$
<lishoujun> 那个最近想到ubuntu下编程 看上qt了  安装了qtcreater  请问有没有入门文章啊  & 我用gnome3有影响不
<dpcmain> CyrusYzGTt: 不说这个垃圾
<mao> dpcmain: 可以在debian的grub里面写上就行了
<dpcmain> 有人知道怎么解决么？
<lishoujun> 有没有人知道成系列的qt入门视频啊
<dpcmain> mao: 我已经折腾不起了
<dpcmain> mao: 放了我了
<lishoujun> 88
<caleb-> 写程序看视频做毛…
<roylez> caleb-: .
<roylez> caleb-: 早
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 協調器
<_Ruby> test
<kk> _Ruby, ....  ㍮ 
<_Ruby> AireadFan: .
<AireadFan> _Ruby, hi
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 数组是不是可以不指定长度
<_Ruby> AireadFan: int a[*]
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 大哥，你每天怎么都研究这些啊，你可以写面试宝典了-_-!
<AireadFan> _Ruby, int a[*],这是什么意思？
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 不指定长度
<_Ruby> AireadFan: C99里好像这样写过
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 不指定长度的数组可以应用在灵活数组成员上
<wishstudio> _Ruby: int a[]
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 其它地方不建议这样做
<_Ruby> 哦
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 这样还不如声明一个指针呢-_-!
<_Ruby> AireadFan: for (printf("hi");;) ;原来是可以的
<wishstudio> AireadFan: 可以在 struct 最后用作占位符，弄成可变长 struct。
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 你可以说一下for(;;)的执行流程么？
<AireadFan> wishstudio, 这就是传说中的“灵活数组成员”
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 1243243
<wishstudio> AireadFan: 好吧。。不清楚这名词。。:p
<AireadFan> _Ruby, what?  你为什么不把你名字前的'_'去掉了，好难打@-@
<_Ruby> AireadFan: Ok
<anja> AireadFan: 好了
<AireadFan> anja, 怎么不叫Ruby了？
<anja> AireadFan: for(1;2;3)4;
<AireadFan> anja, 那printf()位于1的置当然可以执行了
<anja> AireadFan: 这样可以距离帽子更进一点
<AireadFan> anja, 我觉得你再这样研究研究可以参加“最模糊C语言大赛了”
<jjdl> 论坛上不去了？
<AireadFan> anja, 程序是写给人看的，越清晰越好，而不是去搞些怪怪的用法
<AireadFan> anja, just 是我的观点啊...
<anja> AireadFan: 俺真的对C很无奈,它太复杂了
<jjdl> python is good
<AireadFan> anja, 那你学python也行啊
<anja> AireadFan: 关键是会考它
<jjdl> ... ... 
<anja> AireadFan: 考试要考,俺也不想这样呀
<AireadFan> anja, 学校里考C的话，把浩强哥的书看看就OK了，也不会考这么怪的吧
<roylez> tenzu: firefox升级到8，penta不能用了，我居然要在地址栏按ctrl-c  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259617/
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 放荡是女人的天性！！！（光棍节快乐！！！） - AcFun.tv
<AireadFan> 商用君用民用
<tenzu> roylez: chrome表示没有压力, 而且我用的插件尽量少
<anja> AireadFan: 比如让你从键盘输入一个字符串,但没指定大小,你怎么用指针解决?
<roylez> tenzu: 果粉自重
<tenzu> roylez: 哭死, 缓冲7KB/s
<roylez> tenzu: 酒店轻松过
<roylez> tenzu: 过M
<AireadFan> anja, 简单的话，就来一个定长的buf
<tenzu> roylez: 羡慕嫉妒恨的
<AireadFan> anja, 用fgets(3)
<jjdl> tenzu 是那个论坛上那个脸么？
<roylez> tenzu: 下周打回原形....
<tenzu> jjdl: 嘛脸?
<jjdl> 嘻嘻
<anja> AireadFan: char a[],*p;p=a;scanf("%s",p);可以吗
<bluezd> ^/quit
<AireadFan> anja, 你最好编一个完整的程序，粘到paste上，再让我看，要不我不知道是干嘛的
<anja> AireadFan: 我知道可能有点多次一举
<Kandu> AireadFan: 簡單的話，就用 c99
<AireadFan> anja, 会出段错误，写个完整的程序以后
<anja> Kandu: char c[];可以吗
<Kandu> anja: 不行
<Wiky> ubuntu下怎么播放ape文件啊
<anja> Kandu: C99
<Wiky> banshee不能打开cue诶
<zhangkaixuan> pidgin gtalk连接上不上 
<anja> Wiky: Ape flac wav
<Wiky> anja, 我需要能识别cue的播放器啊
<anja> Kandu: C99里说的不指定数组长度,怎么用?
<Kandu> anja: 不定長數組不是動態數組，不能這麼用的
<anja> Kandu: 那怎么用?
<Kandu> anja: 使勁用，用力用
<lainme> roylez: 今天有好事。算出正确的结果了
<roylez> lainme: 开心不？
<anja> Kandu: 您老也开玩笑?
<lainme> roylez: 还行。今天去看电影，发现没票了
<roylez> lainme: 开心就发玉照给我吧。别那么黑就行
<roylez> lainme: 我刚订了40张格瓦拉电影票...
<roylez> lainme: 来上海可以让你看一整个月
 * anja 为什么俺就这么笨,就是学不会C
<roylez> anja: 安啦。我也学不会C，照样天天有人对我说“主席万岁”。对不 tenzu ？
<Kandu> anja: 你這麼理解，設置動態數組長度就是減下棧指針(即開闢空間)，但它的尾部立馬就會因為新數壓棧而佔據，所以不動態，只能初始化一次。函數退出，保存的上層 frame 棧覆蓋了棧指針，這段空間立馬消失
 * tenzu 主席万岁~~!
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 开443加密试试
<roylez> tenzu: 囡囡又不理我
<anja> roylez: 我也想听有人每天对我说"Ruby万岁"
<tenzu> roylez: 你不能老缠着人家嘛
<roylez> tenzu: ... 太没志气了
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu:不行 还是提示服务器关闭了连接....
<roylez> tenzu: 40张电影票，花了1200。我都想不到自己会花这么多钱买电影票
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 没记错的话选旧加密方式, 端口443, server: talk.google.com
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 再不行就爱莫能助了
<tenzu> roylez: 买那多干啥
<roylez> tenzu: 前两次买太少很快就被朋友分光了啊
<tenzu> roylez: 有那么多大片要看么?
<anja> Kandu: 你还是给我推荐本汇编书吧,我看来真的学不会C
<tenzu> 虽然不会, 但是我痛恨C
<roylez> tenzu: 没，防着朋友要从我这里买
<tenzu> 阴影了
<Kandu> anja: 我也學不會
<roylez> Kandu: 握爪
<tenzu> roylez: 加价30巴仙
<Kandu> roylez: 握爪
<anja> Kandu: 汇编书?
<roylez> tenzu: 睡觉去了，困。那篇文章很长，先给你打预防针。我直接放kindle上看的
<adam8157> Kandu: 你又在装小白
<tenzu> roylez: 我打算弄到爱疯里
<Kandu> anja: 看楊季文的x86入門的，對這些書不了解，沒推薦。不過王爽的書比較適合入門
<tenzu> roylez: 主席就寝吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<Kandu> adam8157: 真的白
<adam8157> Kandu: 边去
<roylez> adam8157: 还有8个小时天亮你就来了呢
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 格瓦拉...过度神话的典型代表
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu:不行 貌似是服务器的问题吧
<roylez> adam8157: gewara.com
<anja> adam8157: Kadu不是在写OS吗?这还不是小白吗?只有真正的小白才会自己写os
<roylez> adam8157: 让你们公司组织订票吧。1w张以上是30元一张
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 我一直是这么用的, 而且猴哥前两天按照这个设置也成功了
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 之前也有没成功的人, 原因不明
 * Kandu 睡覺去，各位晚安 o(∩_∩)o
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 这个阿 你买那么多干啥
<roylez> adam8157: 大把的电影院可以选，不用排队换票，可以看3D
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu: 看来我悲剧了.........
<adam8157> Kandu: 这两天蛮开心的嘛 bye
<roylez> adam8157: 朋友需要呗，他们买不到这么便宜的
<adam8157> roylez: 土豪
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 啊, 之前猴哥也失败过, 所以过段时间再试试吧
 * tenzu 嚎~~~~~~~~~
<tumuyan> 额…大家好。刚来irc混，不知道编码设置的对不对？
<anja> 不对
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WBI9S2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B000WBI9S2
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Simple Men's Loaf Slip-on: Shoes
<roylez> adam8157: 亚马逊好东西真多
<anja> We use GB2312
<adam8157> roylez: 那是
<roylez> adam8157: 生命不息，败家不止
<adam8157> roylez: 你用的百通?
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 下个月的今天 我就有kindle touch了
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 不说了 俯卧撑去
<roylez> adam8157: 最多1个半星期，我买的那坨衣服鞋子就到了吧
 * roylez 睡觉去
<roylez> adam8157: 天亮再聊
<lubcat> 猫头鹰
<whsailing> 冒冒泡
<luckyboy> 还不睡觉么》？
<lubcat> 走得真飘逸
<whsailing> 夜生活还没开始呢
<whsailing> 呵呵
<whsailing> 难到一个个都是工作的人了，这么早就下线了
<crazypig|> 我还在线上呢！
<crazypig|> 一直在潜水，该上来冒泡了。
<whsailing> 冒了一下，不小点就感冒了
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<crazypig> 我是真的感冒了。
<vincentzh> ÀäÇå.....
<crazypig> vincentzh: 你编码不对哦～
<vincentzh> ?
<zhangchunlei> 显示乱码
<whsailing> 哪看出他显示筹码
<zhangchunlei> [23:36] (vincentzh) ����.....
<crazypig> vincentzh: 你用的GBK编码吧！
<vincentzh> where I can change it?
<whsailing>  ����.....‘
<whsailing> 四个？号
<vincentzh> I use the mirc 6.35.
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<zhangchunlei> 也许不支持中文吧
<vincentzh> but your message display correct in my screen..
<vincentzh> ????
<vincentzh> 还是不行吗？
<zhangchunlei> 不知道。
<zhangchunlei> 可以了
<vincentzh> 应该用utf-8
<zhangchunlei> [23:47] (vincentzh) 还是不行吗？
<hexboot> set zh-cn with defult 
<vincentzh> 好冷清．．．
<vincentzh> 还有别的中文irc频道吗？
<whsailing> 无聊，睡觉去
<hexboot> 12点了，都睡觉了
<vincentzh> 都睡这么早啊
<admin_> ^o^
<vincentzh> 一个个都离线了．．．．．
<Colin-shzsc> 话说我在 Vbox 里面用移动硬盘的方法很偷懒——直接把 Host 的 media 链接到共享文件夹里面……
<Colin-shzsc>  /media
<Colin-shzsc> 不过这样子貌似不能在虚拟机里面删文件，但好处是 Host 和 Guest 都能访问到移动硬盘，因为实质上都是 Host 在负责读写的操作
<admin_> 有人有办法上google+么？
<vincentzh> vpn或ssh
<admin_> 好麻烦
<admin_> 我记得好像可以更改hosts
<zhangkaixuan> admin_：能用的ip几乎都被封了 现实点吧 vpn/ssh
<Colin-shzsc> 要说改 hosts 估计也不是不可以，但前提是要可以用 IPv6
<admin_> o
<admin_> 谢了
<dpcmain> debian wheezy(testing) 怎么安装驱动
<dpcmain> ATI显卡驱动
<dpcmain> 有人知道么
<ofan> yooo
<alvin_rxg> hooo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: servus
<alvin_rxg> gruß göttin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 决定了。还是买x101h更值得
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。早买早好。数码和计算机的东西等不得……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有什么等不得了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 数码的东西越等越好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch 3.1内核了
<ofan> yooo
<ofan> gebjgd: 哈？你要买x101h?
<gebjgd> ofan: servus
<gebjgd> ofan: 是
<ofan> gebjgd: 我越来越想买x120e了
<ofan> 可惜好贵
<gebjgd> ofan: x120e?
<gebjgd> ofan: 给个链接
<ofan> gebjgd: 左边单核的，右边双核，用的amd fusion
<gebjgd> ofan: amd fusion 有闪屏的问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么闪屏
<gebjgd> ofan: amd 驱动闪屏
<ofan> gebjgd: linux下还是都有这问题
<gebjgd> ofan: linux only
<ofan> gebjgd: 那无所谓 lol
<ofan> 忍痛用windows就是
<gebjgd> ofan: 没2G内存慢死你
<ofan> gebjgd: 我这多余了两条2g的
<gebjgd> ofan: ddr3?
<ofan> 还有个500g硬盘，正好全用上
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 苹果上弄下来的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 你真有钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有链接啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 给个101e的链接
<ofan> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/X53Ok
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad X120e
<ofan> gebjgd: 换内存花不了多少钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 靠。联想的啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 太重
<ofan> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/KbJ69
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Lenovo Thinkpad X120E 11.6-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories
<ofan> gebjgd: 不重
<ofan> gebjgd: 都是2.9磅
<ofan> gebjgd: x120e的电池是外置的
<gebjgd> ofan: 和asus的一？
<ofan> gebjgd: 对 和x101一样
<ofan> amazon上写的都是2.9磅
<ofan> gebjgd: fusion单核跟双核能差多少
<gebjgd> ofan: 不知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 一个小本子你还指望它能干吗？
<knownbad> 通常30%.
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+E-350
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: PassMark CPU Lookup
<ofan> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+E-240
<ofan> e350分数是e240的2倍多
<ofan> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs
<ofan> 这里看e-350比atom n550和n570都要好
<flh>  大家好，请教：cygwin如何挂接远程ip上的共享？
<flh>  大家好，请教：cygwin挂接远程ip上的共享命令？
<flh> 有人在吗？
<gebjgd> ls
<gebjgd> 靠 weechat都会断开的
<knownbad> 什么叫做ip共享？
<gebjgd> 似乎还是x101更好
<gebjgd> 够薄
<ofan_> yoo
<gebjgd> 上网本跑win太慢了
<ofan> 那就跑linux
<gebjgd> 我买了就是为了跑linux用的
<gebjgd> 本来电脑足够多了
<ofan> x101配置太弱
<ofan> 有点不想搞了
<alvin_rxg> 肏，明天下午又没课
<ofan> 明天就一节课
<alvin_rxg> 明天两节
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android.app => ted.air
<qsun> 好年轻，还在上学
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 几个月前还经常有个初中生在这
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 不可能。
<Pwnna> 有高中生(...我。。)
<ofan> 还有小学生
<alvin_rxg1> http://uploadpie.com/K2bS6  就不能智能一点啊……
<^k^>  06:20
<ofan> 啥意思
<blambinn> time
<ofan> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 10 日 星期四 06:57:08
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ofan> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ofan> !man
<lubotu2> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ofan> !acc
<ofan> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linux系统进程管理笔记 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353072 Linux系统进程管理，一样是些笔记（可以man，也可以看这些不齐全的中文笔记，不过话说除了查忘了的命令语法，我实在不怎么对英文man感兴趣）。 进程基本状态 就绪——进程已经分配到资源，因为其他进程占用CPU，所以暂时不能运行而等待 ...
<MeaCulpa> 不看man page用毛linux...
<dungeon_archl> 我发现我的 N900 同版本的 库都有两个，还不同命名。。。肯定系统乱套了。。。
<dungeon_archl> 现在待机/使用啥的也不过一天了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 有米
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<eexp> man2html 都应该转成网页，还要带上智能搜索，才能顺应潮流。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你说啥呢。。。不到你ipad1/2
<MeaCulpa> .... ipad用处大
<eexp> 除开欺骗妹子，没啥用处
<cfy> 今天收到封邮件，说是某gmail被创建了
<cfy> 我的brand new gmail address
<cfy> 但是我根本没有做
<eexp> 你被spam看上了
<cfy> 然后我就去邮件下面的地址，取消绑定了。
<cfy> eexp: spam?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 假的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 啥假的？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 看邮件头，是不是gmail发的
<eexp> 广撒网的欺骗垃圾邮件
<MeaCulpa> 我经常收到自称gmail team
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我看看
<MeaCulpa> 这些骗子...email完全是明文，根本没法骗人的
<flh> linux想开远程桌面，还是vncserver最方便是不是？
<MeaCulpa> flh: 开给别人？
<MeaCulpa> flh: 显然是remote X方便
<flh> MeaCulpa: 是的
<MeaCulpa> vnc挫货
<MeaCulpa> ssh 连 Xserver
<flh> MeaCulpa: 我还不知道，你说的，是remote 这个软件吗？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of mail-noreply@google.com designates 10.68.72.33 as permitted sender) client-ip=10.68.72.33;
<cfy> Authentication-Results: mr.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of mail-noreply@google.com designates 10.68.72.33 as permitted sender) smtp.mail=mail-noreply@google.com; dkim=pass header.i=mail-noreply@google.com
<cfy> 这些么？
<MeaCulpa> flh: 不，Xserver本来就是C/S结构
<flh> MeaCulpa: 我真不懂，在goolge这个呢
<MeaCulpa> cfy: hmm, 这是不是只是代表是gmail发送的？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我觉得是啊，
<cfy> MeaCulpa: From: "Gmail Team" <mail-noreply@google.com>
<MeaCulpa> 这个mail-noreply@google.com...
<MeaCulpa> 我收到Gmail Team的一概屏蔽
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在厦门听system X忽悠大会
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这个地址怎么了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天开空调睡觉，全身骨头都疼
<roylez> happyaron: 蛤皮
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛
<eexp> 这小乐乐，真出差了？
<roylez> cfy: cc
 * pocoyo 拜见主席 roylez 
<roylez> eexp: 变装神
<eexp> 那边有熟人，要招待不。
<roylez> eexp: 要啊
<roylez> eexp: 是妹托不？
<eexp> 。想做成人肉包子，还是粽子呢
<eexp> 海边流行日本海盗。
<roylez> eexp: .... 你的朋宇是孙二娘？你真重口...
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<sunwilston> 用esata cp数据真是快啊
<eexp> 你自己要妹朵的
<flh_> MeaCulpa: 我说的开远程，是指在自己的电脑上设置好，在其它地方xp上自己登录，用什么比较好？
<MeaCulpa> flh_: 要图形界面？
<eexp> nnnd 地址丢了。 roylez 安安在那边，是地主，可以招待的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那么开心？
<flh_> MeaCulpa: 是的
<roylez> eexp: 哪个安安？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: System Z都装Windows了
<eexp> anthonyho
<eexp> jinghua: 终于出来了
<MeaCulpa> flh_: 你要完整桌面还是vnc吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...开啥心？lbs来干活的扬言今天要走，然后我说“你走了我就啥都不干了”。。。
<MeaCulpa> flh_: 远程X是指，Linux的X Client连到你Windows的X Server
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你还留在那里干嘛？
<flh_> MeaCulpa: vnc也能完整桌面吧，我是要方便
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 找你帮忙的人走了，你还留着干嘛
<MeaCulpa> flh_: 恩，vnc吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 机票延到后天了
<flh_> MeaCulpa: 明白，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 机票还能延期？ 要钱么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 本来今明两天有计划的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可以延2次
<MeaCulpa> LBS的走了你还干嘛呢....帮人家装Veritas?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天整的是hpux下的lvm
<flh_> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是，其它地方的xp登录到自己的linux
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哟，你还搞hpux....
<MeaCulpa> flh_: vnc
<MeaCulpa> flh_: 我不和你解释X了...vnc吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hpux lvm 找手册硬来
<flh_> MeaCulpa: 谢谢，我以前搞过其它的，不方便
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以为你是只搞VxVM
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DocumentIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodClassId=10008&contentType=SupportManual&docIndexId=64255&prodTypeId=18964&prodSeriesId=4296010
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: HP-UX 11i Volume Management (LVM/VxVM) Software -  Manuals - HP Business Support Center 
<MeaCulpa> HP文档比红宝书多，但是更杂一些。
<MeaCulpa> 好在链接还都在一个页面
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 什么叫烂货？就是每个OS都有它的特别manual。 Oracle和Veritas就是这样的货色
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：由于公司有个东西是.msi格式的，安装了才能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353075 求助：由于公司有个东西是.msi格式的，安装了才能上网 但是ubuntu下无法安装这个东西，我运行了下如下显示： 我该做些什么呢？ lenovo@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine [sudo] password for lenovo: Reading package lists... Done Buildin ...
<dungeon_archl> 讨厌啊。。。USB无线网卡缺失 firmware - Fedora16 。  Ubuntu以前正常的。
<dungeon_archl> 肯定是不开源的。。。
<ofan> yoooo
<dungeon_archl> yo
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=352734
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何查找桌面窗口
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: ipad 用处大。。。什么。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 玩游戏，看网页...
<MeaCulpa> 看片子
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<ofan_> dungeon_archl: 玩游戏好用
<dungeon_archl> ofan 恩。性能比我的强，软件比我的多。
<ofan_> dungeon_archl: 你的什么
<dungeon_archl>  屏幕也大 续航也高。
<dungeon_archl> ofan他和我的手机比。。。
<eexp> 都是写儿童游戏
<ofan_> 奥
<dungeon_archl> ofan我刚才说了，我的N900同样的库都装了2个。。。现在续航都不到一天了。。
<dungeon_archl> ofan / 都没空间了，
<eexp> 你也是，整天显摆n900
<MeaCulpa> N900就是那Nokia WM手机？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 显摆啥
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 忘了登录密码怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353077 登录密码忘了。怎么改？试了些办法，都不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 bloodfighter — 2011-11-10 10:04 
 * _Ruby for (int i,char c[9],scanf("%s",c);c[i]!='\0';printf("%c",c[i-1]+1)) i++;
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 是 Debian 基础的。2009年底发的
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 牢骚就是了。
<eexp> 绝后机嘛。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 就好像说 fedora没 firmwware
 * ofan 静等Black Friday
<eexp> 空前绝后
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我想要 n950
<eexp> 。我不要nokia的了。
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: 上面那个可以吗
<ofan> 有人用backtrack么？
 * _Ruby 帮俺看下上面的错误呗
<ofan_> _Ruby: i没初始化
<_Ruby> ofan_: 不是有int i了吗
 * dungeon_archl 昨天又凌空抓了一个苍蝇。。。
<ofan> ...
<ofan> int i=0
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 哦...你编译了irssi在上面？
<SCHEDULER_GONE> _Ruby: int i 分配在栈上，不初始化的
<_Ruby> ofan_:   for (int i,char c[9],scanf("%s",c);c[i]!='\0';printf("%c",c[i-1]+1)) i++;
 * MeaCulpa 今天中午去Subway Feetlong
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 我没
<ofan> _Ruby: 要有初始值
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我刚吃subway回来
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 去折腾啊, 灭哈哈
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我说，vpn PC用起来不爽，等你的ssh了
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: nick怎么设置保护？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 怎么了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要是你能搞出个squid之类的proxy...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没啥，做路由表太麻烦
<MeaCulpa> ssh的话就pac了
<_Ruby> ofan_:  for (int i=0,char c[9],scanf("%s",c);c[i]!='\0';printf("%c",c[i-1]+1)) i++;
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我看squid对内存和硬盘要求都挺高
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 相当高
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 也卖ssh
<adam8157> SCHEDULER: /m nickserv help
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥你那里连facebook很慢，是不是提供商掐了？
<ofan> _Ruby: 谁教你把东西都写在一行里的
<MeaCulpa> _Ruby: 0_()
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不知道，我自己连都能上
<_Ruby> ofan_: 没人教
<ofan> _Ruby: 没人教都敢写到一行里
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我ipad也ok... 路由麻烦...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: NB啊
<MeaCulpa> 一行党
<_Ruby> ofan_: 没人说不可以这样呀
<ofan> _Ruby: 那就等着被鄙视吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 弄路由也不麻烦，我这有脚本，要不要？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 因为有人编译了。我也不需要自己动手啊
<_Ruby> ofan_: for里面用,代替;作结束符是可以的?
<ofan> _Ruby: 不可以
<SCHEDULER> adam8157: 搞完..
<_Ruby> ofan_: 那我上面的那个不是错的吗
<ofan> _Ruby: 错了
<MeaCulpa> 一行党满塞！！！ pgrep () {cat $1 | python -c "import sys,re;[sys.stdout.write(re.sub('PATTERN', 'SUBSTITUTION', line)) for line in sys.stdin] }
<MeaCulpa> py都一行了，这世界还有啥不1行？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 要不要？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要，拿来看看，我自己写的gentoo 化的， 有点烂
<dungeon_archl> 有在香港的么？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 拿你的来看看
<_Ruby> ofan_: int i=0;char c[99]; for (scanf("%s",c);c[i]!='\0';printf("%c",c[i-1]+1)) i++;这个是对的吧?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: http://cl.ly/2z0R3r1F3A21030Y3X1e
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: chnroute
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我是route add default dev ppp0, 然后再把原来的default删了
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 你在家啊？
<hamo> adam8157: 刚看到你的邮件》。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你就是一句route add -net ?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 原来的route不删？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你是直连的internet? 没走路由器？
<Ruby> 小E就是不行呀,还是小H好
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 你以为我在办公室么...
<hamo> adam8157: 你说对了..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 怪不得... 我应该是先把去vpn的route走老gateway, 再加新的gateway, 再删了老的gateway... 比你复杂点
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我家里有路由器
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 只要获取到国内的ip段，全走原来的路由就好了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: en
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: Python能跑在Win上吗?是不是得安虚拟机
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有两个脚本，一个是vpnup 一个是vpndown的，开启和关闭的时候用的
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 显然不用
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，我看了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我原来是想让少数网站才走vpn的
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 那Py怎么跑?它又不是Win上的东东
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 谁说不是win上的东东
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 你下一个就知道了
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: Py 不是unix上的吗
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: py跨平台的，大部分脚本语言都是跨平台的
<ofan> Ruby: vim/emacs都是linux上的，win上也有
<MeaCulpa> ofan: vim emacs也是跨平台的，RMS最早也不是按照linux来做的
<MeaCulpa> emacs 和vim那会儿，Linux还不知道在哪里呢
<void1> vim是为amiga写的
<MeaCulpa> gnu 项目的初衷就是让其他OS也能用到unix里的好东西，而Linux仅仅是gnu支持的PC OS里最年轻的一个
<void1> 话说前两天vim刚过了20周年
 * Ruby 感觉这个世界好复杂,语言那么多,系统那么多,都不知道该学什么
<MeaCulpa> 恩，愿乌干达儿童吃饱穿暖
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 有一个是必学的，其他的随便了
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 什么是必学的?
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: English
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 您又为老不尊了
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 你看我什么都不会，只会点English, 不就在这里忽悠你了么
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 关键是俺比你还不会,要不换成俺忽悠you le
<ofan> Ruby: å­¦ruby
<ofan> Ruby: 你这nick早被注册了吧
<ofan> Ruby: 小心别人骚扰你
 * Ruby 声音低低地说,连懂点English的大忽悠都进18摸了,那18摸现在不是忽悠公司吗
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 本来就是
 * void1 日语还可英语不好的杯具啊
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 我本来是专职忽悠，去18摸从良的
<Ruby> ofan: 反正他没开30秒验证,就先用着吧
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 你给俺讲讲现在的Dec呗
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 啊？现在还有么？早被收购了吧，Intel?
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 不是Compaq吗
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 哦，dec->Compaq->HP
<MeaCulpa> 一小部分去了Intel
 * Ruby 悄悄地问MeaCulpa,您那忽悠公司一个月有多少软妹币
<MeaCulpa> Ruby: 不告诉你，穷得很
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/album/59875343/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: 小熊杀人不眨眼的相册-这些记者你们是吃粮食长大的吗？ 
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 您那不是分Ring级别吗.您是Ring几
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: lainme不就在香港么？
<naked89> 安装fedora16后，开机不显示ubuntu  要怎么设置  grub-install /dev/sda没有用
<naked89> 安装fedora16后，开机不显示ubuntu  要怎么设置  grub-install /dev/sda没有用   有人知道怎么弄吗？
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: ?
<Ruby> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 10 日 星期四 11:11:28
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ofan_> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 10 日 星期四 11:11:39
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译内核碰到的版本问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353084 最近编译了一遍内核,但是碰到关于版本不匹配的问题: 首先, uname -r: 2.6.31-14-generic apt-get install linux-source-2.6.31, 得到一个压缩包linux-source-2.6.31.tar.bz2 解压以后进去 make oldconfig make 生成vmlinux 但是,在/libs/modules/下生成了一个2.6.31.12的目录,同 ...
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 求助桌面特效的问题。。。达人进。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353089 由于用的一直是RHEL。。所以桌面特效也不用特别去设置什么的。但是到了ubuntu之后。发现啥特效都没有。而且GNOME3用起来超别扭。 我想把这个当桌面系统，什么都能解决，就是compiz解决不了。谁来帮帮我，我是照着http://forum.ubuntu. ...
<AireadFan> adam8157, 发烧了,哭～
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<tenzu> ...
<pocoyo> tenzu: test ok.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftpd服务器能否查看当前有哪些用户登录并断开其连接？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353093 如题！！ vsftpd服务器能否查看当前有哪些客户端登录？能不能断开当前其中一个已经连接的客户端的连接？注：不能重启服务器，因为不想影响其他用户的传输！ 求各位大虾指点！ 具体要用什么指令或 ...
<ofan_> 闪人回家.
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> Bleum威武
<MeaCulpa> 跑到张江地铁站拉人
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11 vpn只能拨一个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353096 刚使用ubuntu不久，遇到一个问题，由于公司网络比较复杂，需要拨多个vpn，但是发现ubuntu一次只能连一个vpn，不知道哪位高手能不能帮忙提供这个问题的解决方法，在此谢过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 viva9420 — 2011-11-10 12:02 
<jyfl987> 好友档案                 : 不知是谁想出来的，太有才了~ “问君能有几多愁，as a boy without a girl”、  “问世间情为何物，what the fuck can I do”、“空山新雨后 fire in the  hole”、“众里寻他千百度，蓦然回首，Hey，how do you do”
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 小家伙好
 * dungeon_archl quit
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl 你比我小 额
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 今天午饭真有意思
<MeaCulpa> 午饭后听到妹子对我叫
<MeaCulpa> 貌似还是新加坡之类的妹子
<eexp> MeaCulpa: ä½ yy?
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不是，某单位在张江地铁摆摊拉人呢
<yyyyni> 如何使开机显示ubuntu
<dungeon_archl> MEa
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  ET-Xreal 今天发布了。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d9fFV-PQ-8E
<^k^> dungeon_archl ⇪ t: YouTube - ET: XreaL - The Rebirth Of ET
<MeaCulpa> ET 不都是 bot online了么
<MeaCulpa> 要有linux native client, 要有足够的日韩澳玩家给我好点的ping服务器
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 这个就是Linux Native Client 吧。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 用开源的引擎
<MeaCulpa> 原来的ET有啥不好的？为啥要弄个XReal? 
<MeaCulpa> 换个即时引擎？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。以前xreal是改自 ioquake3的。后来 et引擎发布了
<dungeon_archl> 就用原来的
<MeaCulpa> ioq3不错
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 那就是说...scj又是quake风格了？
<MeaCulpa> ET风格的SCJ也不错
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 据说 Xreal效果直追 id Tech4
<MeaCulpa> 结合坡度我可以跳很远
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 效果是次要的
<MeaCulpa> 我要的是playerbase
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我一直就没办法飞檐走壁 额
<MeaCulpa> 以及一切可以吸引小白来受虐的feature
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你。。。
<MeaCulpa> ET我只玩32 player +的Server
<MeaCulpa> 土热闹
<MeaCulpa> Quake就是没办法吸引小白
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢玩 Urban Terror，耍人最好了。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 额 你这小家伙又来了
<MeaCulpa> UT我回去又试了一下，澳洲服务器不错，但ping不好
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 小孩子插嘴。
<MeaCulpa> cod...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: COD 没法跳到对方后面
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 家伙小
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: jp服务器不是更好么
<jyfl987> 不过白澳经常有许多好玩的地图 jp的服务器都是jump的 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: jp的ping，唉
<MeaCulpa> 都不好了
<MeaCulpa> 现在时代不同了
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 香港的呢？
<MeaCulpa> 以前我jp kr 都是100-
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是吧 我这里jp的ping最好阿 70多的都有
<MeaCulpa> 哦？
<MeaCulpa> 唉
<MeaCulpa> 我还是不喜欢UTer
<MeaCulpa> ET++
<MeaCulpa> ET才是正道
<^k^> MeaCulpa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 我连 JP 要360 ping
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: ET 动作看起来太滑稽。。。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 玩的时候感觉莫名其妙
<MeaCulpa> XReal可以连普通et 服务器么
<MeaCulpa> 丫的，ET里面的PunkBuster太讨厌
<MeaCulpa> 这世界要是没PB多好
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 应该可以
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<MeaCulpa> 我的效果一向关的很差
<MeaCulpa> 看清敌人是第一要务
<MeaCulpa> * Doom 3 .MD5mesh/.MD5anim skeletal model and animation support * Unreal Actor X .PSK/.PSA skeletal model and animation support
<MeaCulpa> 这两个Feature很爽
<MeaCulpa> 以后妖刀多了
<MeaCulpa> Linux 64-bit support
<MeaCulpa> 恩不用multilib了
<MeaCulpa> 美国有服务器了
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 主席回家一帆风顺
<CyrusYzGTt> lost at half
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回家了么
<MeaCulpa> 没有吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 肉干！人可以有事，肉干长存！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天中午肯德基吃的值得
<MeaCulpa> 被Bleum的妹子叫住
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 什么意思啊？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 什么肉干？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妹子找你啥事？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你偷腥了？
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似南邮那哥们来了就有人帮我做调度了...
<adam8157> hamo: you wish
<hamo> adam8157:    嚓...整不来啊...他什么时候来？等高手呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 没那么高 而且我这边最缺人
<hamo> adam8157: 你说errata?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> hamo: 网络 fs都缺
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<hamo> adam8157: T_T
<adam8157> hamo: 现在要招人接管我的啊, 我要脱离苦海阿
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 五台山？
<roylez> adam8157: 你要滚蛋蛋？
<adam8157> roylez: 上午wfh, 然后被叫来办公室面试别人...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 妹子说，"Can we steal you from 18摸"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有一老外...聊了两句
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ？？？肉身见面的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那单位我听说过，上班一定要说英文的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 地铁站啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你啥时候来上班，我带你去
<MeaCulpa> lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为啥找上你？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我多看了他们banner两眼...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 啥单位这么高端？
<MeaCulpa> 我跟那老外说我不想上班老说英文...遂作罢，遗憾的向妹子们笑笑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: outsourcing，还是民企，两个关键字都不好啊
<MeaCulpa> outsourcing
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 做外包的公司，还是就叫这个名字？
<MeaCulpa> Bleum是民企？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 什么不是民企？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 听名字像是那种注册在美国的公司嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 妹子听口音不是中国人，新加坡之类吧
<MeaCulpa> 长得都不咋的，否则我就多聊聊了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你上官网看看嘛，china写得那么醒目
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Based in China嘛...说不定注册在Iowa
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 不错了，网站不是 flash的。
<MeaCulpa> 那干嘛找老外和妹子骗人
<MeaCulpa> 忽悠嘛
<MeaCulpa> 一个中国字没有
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 有中国备案
<MeaCulpa> 看来你们都很了解啊
<MeaCulpa> 这个单位看来名声不好
<MeaCulpa> 我只知道上班要说English
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 看他们的网站而已
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 看看这个名字奇特的东西是啥。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，我搜了一下，email里面都有他们发来的...当时没注意
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你被盯上了！！！
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 连照片都被查到了
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 死袋鼠一边玩带带去
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 。。。什么带带
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 来一起玩玩
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 袋袋
 * adam8157 表示工作两年多, 只接到过华为的猎头电话...卢瑟啊
<lainme> MeaCulpa: ……作为美商独资及管理的企业……他们的网页上写的
<MeaCulpa> China-based and internationally managed
<jyfl987> adam8157: 小米的没接过？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊 没有啊 你接过?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 华为我也接到过，6年以前，说去面试，周日！ 我问你们周日有人么？对方回答周日人很多。我说那算了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 什么时候回来，我带你去看妹子
<MeaCulpa> 只要他们还在，哈哈
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 简单说，就是来中国的老外公司，加进去你恐怕是唯一一个中国籍的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我跟那人说 我不喜欢苹果风格界面
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下周
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，你丫可怜的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怎么找到你的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: outsource这个不要上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: outsource的mm你也拒绝？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一朝outsourcing，一辈子outsourcing
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我最早就是oursourcing...
<MeaCulpa> 不过日企不一样，买卖还是内部的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大概猎头之间也互相倒卖人头的
 * hamo 还没接过猎头电话的卢瑟缓缓掩面飘过...
<hamo> adam8157: 你得果断linkedin啊..
 * CyrusYzGTt 內核出v3.2-rc1了
<MeaCulpa> LinkedIn...
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 那个GKH又TM提了一个200+patch的补丁..做驱动的人果断牛逼啊..
<MeaCulpa> LinkedIn当年是用来过滤英语的估计....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那单位没必要转阿 还是做满三年出国去吧 我们这些人 老在国内穷折腾 没意义
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ,, 爲麼跟吾說，， 不關俺的事
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 额。你去找个老外公司就是了。
<hamo> adam8157: 做满三年可以走？
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 难
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 那些轻易拿美国1年签证的中国人是什么级别？
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 我咋知道 我都不知道有人可以轻易拿美国一年签证的 我有限的知识只知道有人可以轻易拿加拿大农场工人的那种工作签证
 * moken 犀利啊
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 把个鬼妹
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我以前hp那些忽悠很多时间长了就是为了混个美国的L1
<moken> ／me ^_^
<jyfl987> 可惜我不会做农场活
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: l1是啥我都不知道
<jyfl987> 不合格geek阿
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 你是geek？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 恩。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 我是 妓客
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 样子很像
<dungeon_archl> lol
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 就是1年的那种签证
<ofan>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 额，只要在美国工作过，然后开公司，就不是很难似乎。
<moken> 好多名词都没听说过啊，
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 对，小公司谁知道你是不是转嫁
<moken> 在学校待的。落伍了啊
<MeaCulpa> s/转嫁/专家
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍥ 
<ofan> test
<hamo> ^k^: hi 小妞...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你是专家
<^k^> hamo, 您好！  ㍥ 
 * dungeon_archl 是摆设
<hamo> ^k^: 给大爷笑一个...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我以前单位那些人，苟在那里的念想就是那签证
<dungeon_archl>  hamo:   给大爷笑一个...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。图个啥？
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 算了。
 * dungeon_archl quit
 * dungeon_archl 还是看文档去吧。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl 你是饱汉不知饿汉饥
<moken> ／say 正在认真的听
<moken> 学点东西
<ofan> 拉小板凳听
<moken> ／quit
<crazypig> hey!
<ofan_> hoo!
<crazypig> 都在忙什么？
<gfrog> 这个有人准备围观下嘛？ http://www.smzdm.com/gpu-technology-conference-gtc-asian-stations-low-cost-access-to-nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-graphics-card.html
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » GPU技术大会（GTC）亚洲站，低价获得 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 显卡
<hamo> gfrog: 好贵..
<crazypig> 不围观。
<lenovo> 1200多大洋吧
<crazypig> 我有显卡也没用。
<lenovo> 这个显卡 性能怎么样啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: jyfl987 hamo 刚开会
<gfrog> hamo: crazypig 5人以上5折。。。
 * gfrog 不过要显卡真没啥用哈。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 拿到L1-B了?
<crazypig> gfrog: 是啊！没台式电脑，要显卡真的没用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有臺式電腦
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • QT0基础入门提问求助001安装qtcreater后需要干什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353101 刚开始学习使用Linux 对QT 很感兴趣 昨天已经普及了基本知识 了解了心酸史 安装了qtcreater 但是不能启动 每次都是一闪而过 现在终于摸索到原来用sudo qtcreator 可以从命令行启动起来 勉强也就接受了不想把时间花在折腾上 请 ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: no
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不干那个了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: L1-B啊 目标阿
<hamo> adam8157: 好好在天朝呆着
<adam8157> hamo: 边去
<CyrusYzGTt> 牙醫 來了，，快跑。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 要去朝鲜？
<_s0fx2_>  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480  卡不错，核心还是不错的，和gpu计算卡核心一样，后来的都是游戏核心 跑gpu计算不给力
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 好懷念 大小眼，，
<adam8157> gfrog: 边去
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 时间服务器是否与授时中心服务器自动同步？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353102 如下设置，不知时间服务器是否与授时中心服务器自动同步？什么时候同步一次？ 还是要其他方面再设置一下？ 我是在ubuntu server 10.04中如下设置NTP时间服务器： sudo apt-get install ntp vim /etc/ntp.conf #中国国家授时中心服 ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • windows7 和ubuntu11.10 双系统启动引导问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353103 安装过ubuntu11.10后windows7启动变成由ubuntu11.10得引导启动，在windows7 下用EasyBCD 2.0建立了ubuntu11.10的启动项！！！？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 q847342177 — 2011-11-10 13:45 
<hamo> adam8157: !!!
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 10w RMB移民印度
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 然后L1-B, 比你现在这样快
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不要
<hamo> adam8157: 在new-hire...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 印度护照那L1方便啊
<G0T3N1991> 传闻红帽14号有个考试哦..
<G0T3N1991> 有人知道么
<adam8157> hamo: 捧场你还不愿意
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥考试
<adam8157> G0T3N1991: 啥考试 
<adam8157> gfrog: 发错了
<hamo> adam8157: 就上次我说那个实习生的..
<hamo> G0T3N1991: 是那个什么精英赛吧？
<G0T3N1991> 好像是哦
<G0T3N1991> 是大陆 tw和新加波那边一起考
<Ein-lio> hello
<^k^> Ein-lio, 好  ㍦ 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装完ubuntu之后，重启，没有ubuntu的系统选项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353108 我在win7下安装了ubuntu系统，打算弄个双系统，而且之前也一直是这样， 安装完ubuntu之后，重启，但是只有启动win7的系统启动选择项，没有启动ubuntu的启动项，请高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 oceandhl — 2011-11-10 14:26 
<hamo> > Time.now
<Ein-lio> 没人说话吗？
<phoenixlzx>  http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=376
<[ub]> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 大家来看看这个东西
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Guest81762> hi, “系统”菜单中的“偏好设置”没有了，怎么弄出来啊？
<mofaph> 现在可用的时间服务器的 IP 地址都有哪些？我在学习 UNIX网络编程 的 daytimetcpcli.c 的例子，我试过了到 ntp.org 上找可用的时间服务器地址，每个都不能连接。同时也试过了国家授时服务器的地址。
<hamo> mofaph: 网络问题吧？
<hamo> mofaph: http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/  这里的每个服务器都连不上？
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ t: pool.ntp.org: the internet cluster of ntp servers
<mofaph> hamo: 不是，http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/asia 的
<[ub]> mofaph ⇪ ti: pool.ntp.org: NTP Servers in Asia, asia.pool.ntp.org
<mofaph> hamo: 欧洲的多，我试了很多欧洲的。能够 ping 通，但是不能连接
<mofaph> hamo: 我先 ping cn.pool.ntp.org，然后得到 ip 地址。最后 ./a.out 61.153.197.226，这样有问题吗？
<hamo> 没问题啊..IP也可以用...不过cn.pool.ntp.org是个轮询地址..
<hamo> mofaph: ^^
<mofaph> hamo: 能够 ping 通的，但是 ./a.out 61.153.197.226 总是说“connected refused”
<mofaph> hamo: 有的服务器就干脆“connected time out”
<hamo> mofaph: 我这里ntpdate 61.153.197.226也不行..
<mofaph> hamo: 不是说有个国家授时服务器吗？它的 IP 是不是变了？
<hamo> mofaph: 国家那个啊..等我给你看看
<adam8157> hamo: 公司内部用不了ntp pool...不知道为啥
<hamo> adam8157: 我连公司的0.rhel.pool.ntp.org也不行..你看看你行不？
<GNUdog> hamo: 公司内部有 ntp 似乎
<adam8157> hamo: no server suitable for synchronization found
<adam8157> GNUdog: 是有, 电话就用的ntp
<hamo> GNUdog: 不好好复习...
<GNUdog> hamo: 回来拿本书而已
<mofaph> hamo: 时间服务器的端口是 13，对吧？应该不会变的吧？
<hamo> mofaph: 我记得是123吧？
<mofaph> hamo: UNIX网络编程里面的是 13？ servaddr.sin_port = htons(13); /* daytime server */
<hamo> mofaph: 你换123试试？
<mofaph> 而且还说是“众所周知”的端口
<mofaph> hamo: 好，我试试
<mofaph> hamo: 不行的，都是那样的出错信息：“connect error: Connection refused”
<hamo> mofaph: 那就不了了...
<hamo> http://chengkaili.42qu.com/10137023
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ ti: 2011年11月11日我们在一起 - 成凯丽
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo> GNUdog: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 什么玩意儿
<roylez> hamo: 有好事不，金蟾君
<hamo> adam8157: 就是神棍节的一个相亲活动，精彩的是网页里对IT男的评价
<hamo> roylez: 有啊..看我链接..
<roylez> 啥链接？
<hamo> roylez: http://chengkaili.42qu.com/10137023
<adam8157> 金蟾君...
 * hamo --_____________________________________________________--!!“
 * adam8157 科贸, damn
<adam8157> hamo: 厕纸脸
<roylez> hamo: 相亲会？
<hamo> roylez: so this
<mofaph> 实在不知道怎样使 ./daytimecli IPaddress 返回一个时间给我
<eexp> 金蟾君
<roylez> hamo: 剩女都是因为喜欢高富帅没嫁出去的，你省省吧
<eexp> roylez: 你咋到处给人取小名
<adam8157> hamo: 这几个人干啥的
<hamo> roylez: 我可不去..我回家啦..这不给你们发福利呢么..
<hamo> adam8157: 哪几个？
<roylez> eexp: http://image.cn.made-in-china.com/2f0j01PvCEjgosZtqe/%E5%A4%A7%E9%87%91%E8%9F%BE.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 抬头
<hamo> adam8157: 那边的是不？
<adam8157> 细啊
<eexp> 居然还找出图片
<hamo> adam8157: 来干嘛来了？视察？大boss没在啊。。
<roylez> eexp: http://gb.cri.cn/mmsource/images/2005/07/06/nc050706029.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 和另外一个写字楼混了
<eexp> root	Cleaning up channel bye!
<eexp> nnnnnnnnnnnnd
<Colin-shzsc> 有最新消息说明天上海地铁 11 号线 1111 号列车会在 11 点前上线保证大家能在 11 点坐到上面……
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你干啥呢
<eexp> roylez: 你这趣味，居然收集这些图片
<eexp> adam8157:  roylez肯定收集了蛋蛋的图片
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<eexp> 鸭蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 今天听说了一个狠的。联想找18摸咨询，因为baidu把新地那边5年内的电力都给买光了...
<adam8157> roylez: 新地? 你们还卖电?
<Colin-shzsc> 不知道到时会有哪些人会在 2011 年 11 月 11 日 11 点 11 分 11 秒坐在地铁 11 号线 1111 号车 11111 号车厢里面……
<roylez> adam8157: 北京的那个
<adam8157> roylez: 上地
<adam8157> roylez: 找你们 你们能干啥?
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VM中Ubuntu11.10进入登陆界面，输入正确密码始终无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353117 VM中Ubuntu11.10进入登陆界面，输入正确密码始终无法登陆,每次输入密码确定后屏幕闪几下，然后又回到登陆界面，密码绝对没问题，这是怎么回事？有种想重装的冲动了 统计信息: 发表于 由 roger5516 — 2011-11-1 ...
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<hamo> roylez: 同问..
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<roylez> hamo: http://www.22dm.com/sports/images/%E6%BD%87%E6%B4%92%E5%93%A5.gif
<hamo> roylez: 你们还做发电机？
<roylez> hamo: 18摸卖solution的
<hamo> roylez: 度娘太TM富了..5年的电..多少钱啊..
<roylez> hamo: 度娘每季度增加服务器2万台
<hamo> roylez: 他们开始自己做服务器了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肉干已经被我吃完一包了
<GNUdog> hamo: 复习，我才不出去鬼混
<sssm> test
<adam8157> roylez: 这种高热量的东西快递给我好了
 * adam8157 为人民分忧
<[ub]> sssm, ....  ㍧ 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐...
<eexp> 有基
<adam8157> eexp: 依依...
 * hamo 围观搞基...
<hamo> 谁踢我谁搞基...
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆...
<adam8157> hamo: 擦
<hamo> adam8157: 看你还踢我..
<adam8157> hamo: 不仅仅是踢
<sssm_> ...
<hamo> GNUdog: 求帽帽...
<GNUdog> hamo: adam8157 你俩真人 PK 了？
<GNUdog> -q hamo
<sssm_> roylez: ......
<eexp> 闻到威胁气味
<eexp> 。
<GNUdog> =.=
<eexp> 狗够真猛
<CyrusYzGTt> 給力阿
 * sssm_ op大战
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 找他去 －> 指向 hamo
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀復仇
<sssm_> adam8157: 把乐乐也+q吧
<adam8157> sssm_: 不敢
<hamo> 从带帽到踢人，4秒啊有木有！！！
<GNUdog> hamo: adam8157 别闹了都
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我今天可没踢人
<sssm_> hamo: 你应该先写好然后直接paste更快
<GNUdog> adam8157: 还不是你先带起来了
<eexp> 支持 adam8157 报复 -> GNUdog
 * adam8157 无辜
 * sssm_ 围观
 * hamo 路过...
<eexp> 连报复都不敢的，只能做蛋蛋了。 lol
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<hamo> eexp: 不要吧...
 * hamo 怕怕...
<adam8157> eexp: 已然真人pk了
<sssm_> MeaCulpa: 快来围观op大战
<eexp> ..
<eexp> 求录像，真人的
 * adam8157 看书去了
 * sssm_ youtbe首页上verizon那个广告是什么意思？
 * mayli 看书去了
 * CyrusYzGTt 打醬油
<sssm_> CyrusYzGTt: 铭慧妹妹
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm_§ 是 明末哥哥
<eexp> http://jandan.net/2011/11/10/live-national-geographic.html
<[ub]> eexp ⇪ ti: 让你置身于国家地理频道的实景当中[v]
<adam8157> hamo: ftp://10.66.13.98 蓝精灵
<eexp> 啥版本的
<sssm_> eexp: 为什么名字是 “煎蛋”
<hamo> adam8157: 真是千兆网络啊..100MB/s
<eexp> 都打不开
<roylez> hamo: ....
<adam8157> eexp: 高清 1.8G HR-HDTV 双语
<sssm_> 打不开
<adam8157> eexp: 内网
<eexp> 骗子
<MeaCulpa> 打！
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，邮寄光盘给我
<eexp> dmz给一个出口
 * adam8157 匿
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾也要，，
 * sssm_ 打
<MeaCulpa> 我也要光盘
<CyrusYzGTt>  adam8157 嗯 聽 ee的 DMZ
<MeaCulpa> 茶杯垫
<eexp> 不如绑架蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 对了，我在酒店，有高清电视，但是没有hdmi线，一并给我寄一根来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
 * sssm_ 煎蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 我还真有HDMI 寄到了你就走了
<eexp> roylez: 你要蛋蛋？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你可以弄个深色内裤下海游泳
<roylez> adam8157: 没事，ems绝对赶得上
 * adam8157 eexp 试试这个 https://filetea.me/t1s60922
<adam8157> 擦 暴露了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在厦门吃了这东西 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeping/123126515/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 厦门的海鲜--海怪?@Xiamen | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蓝色血液那个？
<adam8157> roylez: 这个我没吃过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> 这不一定深海，淡水小溪也有的
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋， 你露了？
<MeaCulpa> 鲎
<CyrusYzGTt> 這種生物可以治療癌症的，， 貌似也是長生藥的一種
 * adam8157 嗯? (二声)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还吃了那蛮恶心的土笋冻
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱office有ntpserver，你知道嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 也不能用？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那字怎么念来着？
<hamo> gfrog: 刚才来那堆人是干什么的？
<WindSense> MeaCulpa;那個才不惡心
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道阿
<gfrog> hamo: 大概是过来参观办公室设施的。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 还拍照来的
<hamo> gfrog: 参观？拍照..咱办公室要卖啦？
<Colin-shzsc> “鲎”这个字我好像记得是念 hou4
<roylez> gfrog: 你们要被收购了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hou4
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 土笋冻的确有点那个
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 10.8.4.4
<gfrog> roylez: 贵司要收嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<roylez> 鲎
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鲜乌贼吃了么
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鲜乌贼濂藉悆
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没....
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 我的cisco电话用的ntp服务器地址
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鲜乌贼很好吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 汗，服了你
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们要搬家啦？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鲜鱿鱼就吃过，在香港的时候自己在船上钓的
<CyrusYzGTt> 鱟？？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自动获取的配置
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 电脑上不能用有木有..
<adam8157> hamo: 我这里ntpdate都不能用...不管那个服务器
<MeaCulpa> 鱿鱼和乌贼...貌似差不多
<hamo> adam8157: 我这也是..
<roylez> adam8157: 人品
<roylez> hamo: 人品
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个， 唉，我这样不算泻露吧。。 https://github.com/autotest/autotest/commit/2bd1cbc6249aa51a51586f79aa2fa0e6146c812a
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木有
<adam8157> roylez: 韩国人生吃鱿鱼
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是你rpwt了。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，鱿鱼是枪乌贼
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你露怯了
<hamo> gfrog: kvm的autotest放在github上？？
<gfrog> hamo: yep
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.todaypicture.com/upload_7y8jq-erh/2011110943.jpg
 * adam8157 鱿鱼章鱼乌贼是三种东西啊
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，我这连炝虾都不敢放嘴里的……
<MeaCulpa> 乌贼比鱿鱼多一套骨骼
 * gfrog 统称八爪鱼
<eexp> adam8157: 对于18摸的人，不管，只要摸。
<adam8157> eexp: lol
<eexp> 一把摸
<Colin-shzsc> 那所谓的目鱼是鱿鱼还是乌贼
<adam8157> eexp: lol
<adam8157> Colin-shzsc: 墨鱼?
<MeaCulpa> 软体动物门头足纲管鱿目开眼亚目
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6e85cd22gw1dmyrfal0uag.gif
<Colin-shzsc> adam8157: 应该是吧，也许是吴方言造车的讹误
<adam8157> 墨鱼是某种乌贼
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 刚试了俺贴那个地址，ok
<MeaCulpa> 恩墨鱼应该是乌贼
<MeaCulpa> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%A4%B4%E8%B6%B3%E7%BA%B2
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: 头足纲 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bb39838jw1dmyp2122gkj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上海的物价
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也ok了
 * gfrog 为神马研究起章鱼来了。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 似乎“目”和“墨”在上海话里本应该有一点点差别，但现在基本上都不分了
<roylez> adam8157: 单挑三国杀，来不？
<adam8157> roylez: 不会...
<gfrog> roylez: 这是神马。。。
<roylez> hamo: 单挑三国杀，来不？
<gfrog> roylez: 3.6一公里，10km多怎么会200多的。。。
<hamo> roylez: 没单挑过..这还上这班呢..让老大看见多不好..
<roylez> hamo: nnnd，你一小实习生怕个屁
<gfrog> hamo: roylez 三国杀怎么单挑？
<adam8157> eexp: 你在传?
<roylez> hamo: 再说了，你长得那么凶悍
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: 来不？
<mert> 谁能告诉我。用ansi的escape序列输出256色的时候，像\e[38;5;$im,i取16到255.三个数字分别代表什么。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 10km 260?
<hamo> roylez: 不了不了..不敢..
<Colin-shzsc> 那张出促车票打错了吧，怎么会有两百多的“电调费”？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 电调费怎么那么高
<Colin-shzsc> 出租车……
<eexp> 啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 乌贼和鱿鱼是10个爪
<MeaCulpa> 227.5都是调度肺啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 只有章鱼是8爪
<MeaCulpa> 227.5都是调度费啊....
<eexp> mert: 论坛搜索
<hamo> roylez: 你在GBS么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 8代表很多。。。很多。。。 泛指，懂撒
 * adam8157 那我关了哈 太慢
<Colin-shzsc> 电调费只有很早以前大众出租车收一点，也不贵的，而且后来据说也取消了，现在是不该有电调费的
<gfrog> adam8157: 像千手观音，你可以叫。。。 8爪观音 -_-
<Colin-shzsc> 所谓“电调”指的是电话叫车
<mert> 我搜索了...按照解释好像解释不通。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 现在大多有电调费的
<MeaCulpa> 大众有的
<MeaCulpa> 擦，鹦鹉螺谁吃过...
<Colin-shzsc> MeaCulpa: 有的？也许我记错了……
<Colin-shzsc> 但至少强生我记得是没有电调费的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 吃不起
<GNUdog> mert: 用过算么？
<Colin-shzsc> 话说强生和巴士合并后已经变成全球第一大出租车公司了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 
<MeaCulpa> 我国的全球第一大，太多了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 去...
<MeaCulpa> 从飞机到自行车，第一大都在中国吧...
<GNUdog> 甲骨文诉谷歌侵犯Java专利案卷宗长达2200万页
<GNUdog> 这…
<MeaCulpa> NB
 * adam8157 全世界最多拥有人腿的国家
<MeaCulpa> Solaris出新版了
<eexp> adam8157: 你咋不说蛋蛋最多的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 把所有代码用大字体打印的?
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<gfrog> eexp: 这不好说，真的，没蛋的男人也很多。。。
<hamo> eexp: 我刚想问一个人按几条腿算..
<gfrog> hamo: 你是邪恶的红帽少年， lol
 * sssm_ 姐姐
 * sssm_ 纠结
<eexp> gfrog: 你个人的情况，不影响大局。
<gfrog> eexp: 。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: if是C关键字不？
<eexp> gfrog: lol 被憋住了吧。
<sssm_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWEmALOXiFQ&feature=related
<[ub]> sssm_ ⇪ t: YouTube - H&M kolekcja jesień 2011 kobieca (fall 2011 H&M)
<sssm_> hamo: 是
<hamo> sssm_: 那如果我#define if(blablabal) blablabla呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 你说呢
 * sssm_ 学不会C的表示路过
 * sssm_ 学不会C的孩子上辈子都是折翼的天使
<hamo> adam8157: 那如果我#define if(blablabal) blablabla呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以
<adam8157> hamo: 宏, 有不可以的么?
<hamo> adam8157: 预处理发生在编译之前是吧？
<adam8157> 系啊
<hamo> adam8157: 内核为了实现trace连if都重新定义了..bug啊...
 * hamo 匿了..看书去..
<adam8157> hamo: 是为了unlikely和likely吧
<adam8157> hamo: define的贴出来看看
<hamo> adam8157: http://paste2.org/p/1769487
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> 南京路有老外游街宣扬素食
<hamo> adam8157: 不止是..trace unlikely和likely他们已经重定义这两个了..这个是为了trace所有的if分支..
<MeaCulpa> mglb这帮孙子
<MeaCulpa> 他们所谓的素食，是牛奶鸡蛋随便吃
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 人家这叫健康素食..
<MeaCulpa> 丫有本事生出小孩来就喂泸州肥儿粉
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 毛
 * sssm_ 意见箱是什么东东？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 老外就知道忽悠中国人
<adam8157> sssm_: 谁啊?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不吃牛奶鸡蛋人会缺蛋白质的吧？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 动物蛋白没来源
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 但是也是可以存活的
<sssm_> adam8157: 什么谁啊？
<adam8157> sssm_: 您是谁阿
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 对啊，吃了不是健康么..
<sssm_> adam8157: SM
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 但是那些老外，色拉里拌了一堆奶酪，说是素食...还说不要虐待动物...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 直肠癌
 * adam8157 君子远庖厨
<adam8157> sssm_: 什么阿
<hamo> ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 人家鸡蛋牛奶才几个钱已经...
<MeaCulpa> s/已经/一斤
<sssm_> adam8157: 匿名人
<eexp> adam8157: nnnnd 给出口不。给我下载吧。
 * hamo 晚上加班在公司看蓝精灵...咩哈哈
<adam8157> eexp: 刚给你你不下
<eexp> hamo: nnnd 给个下载口
<happyaron> adam8157: 时间再向下推迟一个星期了
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/attachments/joelherrick/petaprotest1.jpg
<happyaron> adam8157: 清华这周考试周
<adam8157> happyaron: 定了?
<eexp> 打不开的内网。那算？
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> eexp: 这个 https://filetea.me/t1s77252
<happyaron> adam8157: 现场wifi预计会相当好
<eexp> 这也打不开的
<happyaron> eexp: 冒牌ee？
<happyaron> eexp: 踢了
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦哦? 那得背着电脑去
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。
<eexp> 皮皮
<hamo> adam8157: happyaron 有活动？
<adam8157> hamo: 小孩儿别打听
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ibus和chrome的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353128 我在chrome中每打开一个新标签就要切换一次中文输入法 怎样作才能不一直切换 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-11-10 16:41 
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> lol
<eexp> 死皮皮
<happyaron> 假ee你怎么还进来
<adam8157> hamo: 能打开https://filetea.me/t1s77252不?
 * sssm_ ...
<eexp> 初始化下载: https://filetea.me/t1s77252/dl
<eexp> 太多重定向。
<hamo> adam8157: 没有后面的不? 可以打开..
<adam8157> eexp: 太慢咯
<adam8157> eexp: 给你迅雷离线的分享你不用
<eexp> 36天，想死哦
<eexp> 咋没115的？
<adam8157> eexp: 那我还得上传...
 * pocoyo 拜蓉蓉
<eexp> 10k了。才1k不到。@@@@
<adam8157> hamo: 你在下? 这么快的速度...
<ofan_> 容嬷嬷？
<hamo> adam8157: 下啥?
<eexp> 100k
<eexp> 没多线程
<eexp> 限制ip的。还断。
<adam8157> eexp: 灯下
<eexp> 晚上找你。
<eexp> 下班了
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> 可是晚上速度不足
<sssm_> CyrusYzGTt: 在youtube上看了个视频，左上角写着土豆网，右上角写着优酷
<eexp> 明天找你
<adam8157> eexp: 马上
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm_§ .. 
<adam8157> eexp: http://bit.ly/vUFMJc
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 图书周年庆第3波巅峰24小时―图书―中文图书――京东商城
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> eexp: 这个http://bit.ly/tFxF17
<adam8157> eexp: 这个http://bit.ly/tFxF17
<adam8157> eexp: 这个http://bit.ly/tFxF17
<sssm_> CyrusYzGTt: 神奇吧
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 迅雷快传 - The.Smurfs.2011.蓝精灵.双语字幕.国英音轨.HR-HDTV.AC3.1024X576.x264-人人影视制作 下载
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/attachments/shang_kenneth/president-hu-voter-slip.jpg
<hamo> adam8157: 我草..京东这是要清仓啦..
<MeaCulpa> 央视这次又出丑了
<roylez> hamo: ？？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看图
<eexp> 明天下。
<roylez> adam8157: 我是不是错过啥了？
<MeaCulpa> 胡萝卜为了隐瞒年龄，违宪了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥图，刚掉线
<adam8157> eexp: 地址记到哈
<eexp> 好罗。
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/attachments/shang_kenneth/president-hu-voter-slip.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 为毛不回家看?
<hamo> 没设备带回去..
<hamo> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> hamo: 电脑了?
<hamo> adam8157: 没带..在家扔
<adam8157> 优盘都没有阿
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个给爷看看
<hamo> adam8157: 我哪搞这么大的U盘去..
<hamo> roylez: ....
<adam8157> hamo: 我有
<roylez> hamo: 早找土豪蛋蛋啊
<hamo> adam8157: 那还不果断借我...
<adam8157> hamo: 1.8G就算大优盘了阿?
<adam8157> hamo: 蹦一个给爷看看
 * hamo 嚓！
 * sssm_ 知道什么？
<adam8157> sssm_: 您是谁阿...
<hamo> adam8157: 那你何苦传给我呢..直接拷给我就好了..
<adam8157> hamo: 比拷贝快啊
<crazypig> 买个移动硬盘吧！500GB够用了。
<ofan_> 不够用
<adam8157> hamo: 明天有猿族崛起和TBBT
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259569/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 地下“男色” - AcFun.tv
<ofan_> 放点片什么的就没了
<hamo> adam8157: 一起都拷给我吧..我回家看...
<adam8157> hamo: 明天才有
<ofan_> 1t的就剩400多g了
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259783/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 《财经郎眼》：希腊，悲剧了 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> hamo: 想回家了
<sssm_> adam8157: 你在京东买的东西怎么结账？网银？
<adam8157> sssm_: 货到付款
<adam8157> sssm_: 您是哪位啊
<sssm_> adam8157: 在北京就是好
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..门坏了..大门坏了...
<adam8157> sssm_: 网上10点下单, 第二天10点送到
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个?
<hamo> adam8157: 看邮件..
<sssm_> adam8157: 都跟你说了匿名人呀
<adam8157> hamo: 还没收到
<hamo> adam8157: eng-china里
<adam8157> sssm_: twitter id是?
<adam8157> hamo: 我是3分钟一检测邮件的
<sssm_> adam8157: 非北京的，买本书，他用快递公司送还是？
<adam8157> sssm_: 有自己快递就自己 没有就找别的快递
 * tenzu 觉得阿当是网购小王纸
<adam8157> hamo: 坏了就坏了呗
<adam8157> tenzu: 才不是
 * tenzu 觉得阿当是网购国王
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> tenzu: 网购小公主..
<adam8157> hamo: 擦
<adam8157> hamo: 我回家了哈 要优盘不?
<hamo> adam8157: 现在就走？
<hamo> adam8157: 翘班啊你..
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 那果断拿来啊..
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> tonghuix: 阿当是被我坑的
<roylez> tenzu: ...发错
<pocoyo> 主席v5
<tenzu> roylez: 你成就了一代网购小公主
<tenzu> hamo: 你不怕他ban你么?他有帽子啊
<roylez> tenzu: 刚在amazon拜了120刀
<hamo> tenzu: 我猜不会..
<adam8157> tenzu: 我对待手下小弟是春天般的温暖
<tenzu> roylez: 豪
<tenzu> hamo: 因为你可以人肉逆袭?
<hamo> tenzu: bingo
<tenzu> adam8157: 你把他当同志了你
<adam8157> 走人了
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • wiki编辑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353131 有什么方便的wiki编辑软件吗? 对moinmoin有个editmoin可用，不知对mediawiki的网页有没有类似的？ 实在没有，只要能高亮就行。直接在网页上编辑大量内容有些痛苦； 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2011-11-10 16:52 
<hamo> 刚才同事打电话过来问我光棍节怎么过，叔一个当爹的人了跟你们小年轻过光棍节？！刚要骂过去，他说打算找一帮妹子HIGH一下……算了，陪陪他们年轻人吧，是吧。
<roylez> hamo: ....
<zhangchunlei> hamo: wa
 * hamo 你们这些老头以后也得这样..
<oh_no> hamo,。。。
<roylez> hamo: 你又想吃天鹅肉了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259608/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 【喵狗片】一群小狗推到一只小喵 - AcFun.tv
<[ub]> 新 深度PK版 • 为啥mint比原版ubuntu还要受欢迎？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353138 如题，不知道你们有什么想法？甚至连fedora和suse都超过Ubuntu了，而且还超过很多。。。。。 个人有个毛病，就是喜欢原配，而且mint的颜色什么的不是很好看。 究竟mint有啥长处呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 coliuster — 2011-11-10 17:40 
<touparx> 有没有最近编译的内核无法启动的？
<touparx> 最近编译了内核3.1.0，结果启动的时候，扫描完硬件信息后，屏幕直接没信息输出了
<touparx> config文件没变，之前的正常的，都是用make oldconfig
<AireadFan> 我面试回来啦^_^
<crazypig> AireadFan: 面试成功了没？
<AireadFan> crazypig, 一切都挺顺利的
<AireadFan> crazypig, 问我要多少工资啦^_^
<crazypig> AireadFan: 那祝贺你啦！
<AireadFan> crazypig, 如果没有意外的话^_^
<namoamitabuddha> 我要画一个Young tableau, 如何做?
<dumb1224> Hi
<[ub]> dumb1224, 好  ㍫ 
<crazypig> dumb1224: hi
<ilovezoe> 有没办法把使用opera登陆irc时出现的nickserv.一些会话合并到一个窗口.
<adam8157> AireadFan: ?
<flh> hi
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍫ 
<flh> console下，有没有朋友解决utf8乱码？
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天面试人了?
<gfrog> adam8157: nope
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们组面了一个我推荐的人
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是我面的反正，哈哈，俺级别不够
<adam8157> gfrog: 虚拟化的boss是谁
<adam8157> gfrog: 我今天上午WFH, 还没叫回来面试一个大哥
<adam8157> gfrog: hoho
<gfrog> adam8157: boss？ qe的？
<adam8157> gfrog: patpat
<adam8157> gfrog: 虚拟化
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 听听歌先 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353148 http://mp3.baidu.com/m?tn=baidump3&ct=134217728&lm=-1&word=%B0%BD%B0%FC%CF%E0%BB%E1 今天正好十五，月亮也又圆又亮！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-11-10 19:40 
<adam8157> AireadFan: 是测试么?
<gfrog> adam8157: devel嘛？
<AireadFan> adam8157, 什么测试？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 开发还是测试 你面的职位?
<AireadFan> adam8157, 测试
<adam8157> gfrog: 测试的boss是谁?
<gfrog> adam8157: llim
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> gfrog: 北京这边的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似也不对，是mshao吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正现在很乱
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧 明天我问问
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥事？
<gfrog> adam8157: mshao休产假呢。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...我是找个今天面他的头头问问情况
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，不知道现在该找谁，hr现在是谁？
<adam8157> gfrog: hr是那个实习生
<gfrog> adam8157: id呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: jiawan
<adam8157> gfrog: 你现在就在公司?
<gfrog> adam8157: 加班，明儿dead line
<adam8157_> gfrog: 渣网络 掉线了
<adam8157_> gfrog: 生生把来帮我忙的人给拒了...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157_> gfrog: 唉 现在招人太难了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们组似乎没面人吧，我也不清楚该找谁了，现在我们这边乱到爆
<adam8157_> gfrog: 我这块俺们boss说应该要三个人
<adam8157_> gfrog: 虚拟化测试
<gfrog> adam8157: 年初分出去一个部门，然后又走了几个关键位置的人物，乱成一坨
 * gfrog 有木有会python，懂linux的想来搞自动化测试呀。。。
<adam8157_> gfrog: 今天面的那个就是很懂py
<gfrog> adam8157_: 我们这边也缺人，满编10人，现在只剩下6个
<adam8157_> gfrog: roll给你们?
<gfrog> adam8157_: 推荐过来吧，别直接拒了
<gfrog> adam8157_: 贵部门不要的渣部门接收，哈哈
<adam8157_> gfrog: 我还是明天问清楚能不能拿到bonus再说吧
<gfrog> adam8157_: 杯具到爆啊
<adam8157_> gfrog: 你在公司?
<gfrog> adam8157_: 加班，明儿dead line
<roylez> gfrog: 我会，不想去
<gfrog> roylez: 请不起大神，哈
<ayaka> 有人编译过audacious吗？
<roylez> gfrog: . 主要是这活计不喜欢呢。你们那边据说油水还是比咱这边多的
<gfrog> roylez: 月薪不过5位数，年底没有年终奖的苦逼青年表示不知道神马是油水。。。。
<adam8157_> gfrog: cash award发了多少?
<roylez> gfrog: 咱这边也就5位数，你指望6位不成？
<ayaka> roylez, 是什么工作阿？
<roylez> ayaka: 挨踢民工
<ayaka> roylez, I see,programer
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac192580/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: 比起全裸,果然还是身上有点遮盖物更给力啊 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157_> roylez: 重口
<roylez> adam8157_: 关你毛事，滚蛋
<gfrog> adam8157_: 一个kindle DX都不够
<adam8157_> ...
<gfrog> roylez: 啧啧，这就是差距嘛
<adam8157_> gfrog: 不是吧...
<gfrog> adam8157_: 。。。
<adam8157_> gfrog: 哦 是你一个月工资, 但是这次发25%
<gfrog> ad
<roylez> gfrog: ...你不老实呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 是25% 但是剩下75%不知道啥时候能领到呢
<gfrog> roylez: 哪不老实？我多老实啊我
<adam8157> gfrog: 每年呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 不多说，你懂的
<adam8157> sigh
<gfrog> roylez: 为神马发给我那个链接。。。 
<ayaka> roylez, 男的
<roylez> gfrog: 治愈你
<ayaka> 对了，机器人改名了？
<gfrog> roylez: 办公室呢，你这是刺激我吧？
<roylez> gfrog: 就是办公室看的啊
<roylez> gfrog: 只不过我现在是在酒店办公 :P
<gfrog> roylez: 啧啧
<ayaka> roylez, 酒店办公?男 待？
 * gfrog 苦逼青年继续给upstream发patch去
<roylez> ayaka: 出差
<gfrog> ayaka: 他有兼职的
<jiero> roylez: 主席。我想你了。
<roylez> adam8157: 你们有同事买kindle dx？
<adam8157> roylez: 有啊
<roylez> adam8157: 那么大个，真是土豪用的
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆跑了呢
<gfrog> roylez: 看漫画真儿真儿是是爽爆了
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259869/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: 袭美女胸的猴子被找到了 - AcFun.tv
<gfrog> roylez: 哦，我说DX
<roylez> gfrog: ...原来你是土豪呢
<gfrog> roylez: 我是kindle 4，苦逼青年只能用小屏幕
 * gfrog 一直感觉既然都DX了就不如搞ipad了
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259083/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 韩寒说当代无诗人。他懂个蛋！给你们看看牛逼的当代诗歌。 - AcFun.tv
 * gfrog 6寸kindle随身看小说刚好
<jiero> roylez: 我成了一个。。。
<jiero> roylez: 把关闭按钮移动到中心了。。。
<roylez> gfrog: kindle it插件很好
<roylez> adam8157: firefox addon: kindle it
<gfrog> roylez: 嗯，俺也该去试用下，话说俺现在都手工发邮件给kindle
<roylez> gfrog: 拿kindle看小说看漫画的都是土豪90后
<gfrog> roylez: 我看安娜卡列妮娜，看战争与和平
<roylez> gfrog: 我看富兰克林自传
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259709/
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 哪些发行版对新技术的贡献大呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353158 很好奇，哪些发行版对新技术贡献很大呢？ 那些发行版整出过一些比较cool的，影响较大的技术呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 6wings.k — 2011-11-10 20:55 
<roylez> adam8157: 莫名其妙的喜感
<adam8157> roylez: 打电话中
<roylez> lainme: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259573/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: 其实只看大腿的话还是很带感的嘛 - AcFun.tv
<org> hello
<[ub]> org, 好  ㍬ 
<org> 恩～我才玩UBUNTU一个星期
<roylez> lainme: 看到一个说法 awesomely gross，看来我比较喜欢这种
<tusooa> roylez: https://github.com/tusooa/heroku-compile #这为啥会提示app error
<org> awesomely gross是什么?
<roylez> tusooa: 你把错误信息贴一下啊
<adam8157> roylez: 重口
<roylez> tusooa: heroku有log的
<tusooa> 2011-11-10T12:45:45+00:00 heroku[web.1]: Starting process with command `thin -p 9216 -e production -R /home/heroku_rack/heroku.ru start`
<tusooa> 2011-11-10T12:45:45+00:00 app[web.1]: <internal:lib/rubygems/custom_require>:29:in `require': no such file to load -- blog (LoadError)
<org> ubuntu下有没有类似x-scan此类工具？
<CyrusYzGTt> TLS v1.0 256 bit AES (2048 bit RSA/SHA)
<tusooa> roylez: 提示找不到blog.
<tusooa> file 	blog.rb 	4 days ago 	blog.rb +x [tusooa] 
<roylez> tusooa: 奇怪了
<roylez> tusooa: config.ru里面已经写了啊
<tusooa> #If not using rack-jekyll
<tusooa> ● ls
<tusooa> _site  blog.rb  config.ru
<metbsd> 大家忙啥呢
<alvin_rxg> org: x-scan 是啥？
<roylez> tusooa: 改成 load 'config.rb' 试试？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看偉大光明的愛情動作片
<tusooa> roylez: config.rb?
<roylez> tusooa: 改 config.ru
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>roylez>，自己编译内核不？
<roylez> touparx: 从不
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ 編譯過，，就是不會編譯成 intrdamf...
<touparx> roylez>不是吧，你不是gentoo党么/
<tusooa> roylez: 好了。thanks
<roylez> touparx: 我不用gentoo
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>嗯，我也不用initram
<org> x-scan就是扫描服务器漏洞的工具
<touparx> roylez>-_-",我记错了
<roylez> tusooa: 恩，ruby好像1.9之后某个版本开始有这种 LOAD_PATH 不带当前目录的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ 可是fedora現在用了很久了，， 感覺不美觀，就不再自己編譯內核，，之編譯 firmware
<CyrusYzGTt> s/之/只/
<tusooa> roylez: 还有个，jekyll能设置删除文件时排除的功能不
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>哦，
<roylez> tusooa: 不知道了
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>最近编译内核遇到问题了，不知道make oldconfig改了什么了，现在没法启动了
<tusooa> roylez: 要是_site的内容和config.ru在一起，貌似会被自动删掉。
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現 綠壩 的關鍵字是拼音識別的  今天你 中的 天你 = tian ni
<roylez> tusooa: 无所谓咯，你忍不了自己折腾，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ .. 你要先 cp /boot/config-"uname -r" .config && make oldconfig
<flh> hi
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍭ 
<tusooa> roylez: 这设的是啥 exclude: ["lib", "blog.rb", "config", "log", "favicon.svg", "Rakefile", "tmp"]
<roylez> tusooa: 哪个文件里面？
<tusooa> roylez: _config.yml
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>哎，所以很悲剧啊，一直都是用git 的kernel的，然后每次直接从git 本地源直接rsync到/usr/src/linux的，以前都没问题的，就把/boot下清理了，现在都没以前的
<roylez> tusooa: 忘了...
<tusooa> ...
<_Ruby> AireadFan: char *p; p的数据类型是什么?
<roylez> tusooa: 自己看jekyll的文档吧
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ .. 試試 make genconfig
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>现在还是用system rescue cd的内核
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>才能启动
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ ,, ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ 你之前的內核是自己編譯的？？ LFS>BLFS??
<tusooa> roylez: 似乎--help里也没讲
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>不是，没弄过lfs，一直都是gentoo
<tusooa> roylez: 而且居然没有man...
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ .. 好吧，，木有使用過gentoo編譯內核，，只是編譯過軟體
<AireadFan> _Ruby, char *
 * adam8157 渣网络
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 这是什么类型?
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 就是指向字符的指针类型
 * CyrusYzGTt 渣蛋
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>头痛，现在都没发启动x了
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ .. 你還是重編譯一下，基本系統。。
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>这个没关系吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ .. 首先解決你說的用CD進入內核的困境
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>内核的module不在，没法编译x的驱动，所以没法启动x
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ 然後重編 X
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ 基本的 coreutils貌似不依賴內核的
<_Ruby> AireadFan: int *p;p指向一个整形空间 char *p;p指向一个字符空间,这两个p里面不都是个地址吗,这两个地址的存储方式还不一样?
<touparx> CyrusYzGTt>我系统没问题的，用sys rescue cd可以启动系统的，
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ 把編譯內核的基本 構建出，就可以編譯內核的，， 可以參考 LFS/BLFS的順序
<CyrusYzGTt> touparx§ 那還是有問題，，用 CD啓動，，就是浪費時間，損耗 激光頭
<_Ruby> AireadFan: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 悟空。。 超級賽亞人。。 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: yea?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 看你的blog頭像.. 想起 2B 的 龍珠
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: why 2b?
<_Ruby> 类型声明符表示指针变量所指向变量的数据类型,那指针变量的数据类型是什么?
<_Ruby> adam8157: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吃飯 最後 boss。 
<adam8157> _Ruby: 指针
 * kenifanying sftp 登录某个主机后，不能用ibus输入中文？
<_Ruby> adam8157: 指针是什么类型的数据结构?
<adam8157> _Ruby: 指针...
<_Ruby> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> _Ruby: 指针就是指针...
<alvin_rxg> 还是指南针？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 明天的 IRC聚會，，你也參加吧，，有主題的話
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 说啥
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 明天的 fedora-zh IRC聚會，，你也參加吧，，有主題的話
<[ub]> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu如何禁止使用游客身份登录呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353160 我安装的系统可以guest身份进行登录。而且可以打开很多软件。跟登录主帐号基本没有什么差别。不知道这个是不是很奇怪。以前用ubuntu倒没有发现这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bkkkd — 2011-11-10 21:22 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<_Ruby> adam8157: int *是什么数据结构?
<adam8157> _Ruby: 是个指针
<adam8157> _Ruby: 指针就是一种数据结构, C语言自己内部管理, 不是靠别人实现
<_Ruby> adam8157: 俺要哭了
<adam8157> _Ruby: 哭啥...
<_Ruby> adam8157: 俺听不明白
<adam8157> _Ruby: 指针就是指针自己
<_Ruby> adam8157: 哇...
<_Ruby> adam8157: int *i; char *p; i和p的数据结构是一样的?
<adam8157> _Ruby: 都是指针 但是是不同的指针 一个指向整数型一个指向字符型
<_Ruby> adam8157: 汇编里不分int char吧
<adam8157> _Ruby: 怎么又扯到汇编了..
<_Ruby> adam8157: 汇编里就不会像C这么麻烦,汇编里只有内存地址和寄存器,没有什么奇怪的变量名,
<adam8157> _Ruby: C方便啊
<_Ruby> adam8157: 但它让人难以理解,我买的这本教程讲指针的时候连栈都不讲,
<adam8157> _Ruby: 什么教程
<adam8157> _Ruby: http://learn.akae.cn/media/index.html
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Linux C编程一站式学习
<_Ruby> adam8157: 随便买的(清华大学出版社),因为没找到CPL
<adam8157> _Ruby: 谭浩强么?
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: 那厮还没升仙吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 哪?
<roylez> adam8157: 浩强哥
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教关于华为ET127在ubuntu11.10下的配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353166 目前尝试两种方法均无发上网，请大家多多帮忙 1.使用Mobile_Partner，安装版本为16.001.09.00.45，安装过程中提示NDIS驱动无法安装，这个不管，根据提示也是没有什么问题的。运行MobilePartner,提示如下错误信息： Excepti ...
<adam8157> roylez: .
<xiong> 想睡觉了
<AireadFan> adam8157, 在？
<AireadFan> 软件测试有没有什么好的网站啊？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 在
<adam8157> AireadFan: 没
 * kenifanying 问个问题，sftp登录某个主机后，怎么上传文件名包含中文的文件？我在sftp 的界面上用ibus-pinyin无法打出中文
<adam8157> AireadFan: 慢慢上手 安啦
<AireadFan> adam8157, 没啊，呵呵，想加紧了解了解呵
<walle> kenifanying: get/put
<AireadFan> wc去
<kenifanying> walle, put 后面打不出中文呀
<walle> kenifanying: 如果想下载目录，就get -r (dir)
<walle> kenifanying: ........ 输入法？
<kenifanying> walle, 用的ibus
<walle> kenifanying: 不会吧
<walle> kenifanying: 没问题啊
<kenifanying> walle, 在lftp之类的都可以用，奇怪sftp打不出中文
<walle> kenifanying: 要不你外面打好，复制进去？
<kenifanying> walle, debian squeeze 系统
<walle> kenifanying: 那我不知道，我没问题
<walle> kenifanying: 我也是debian 阿
<metbsd> 油笨图有双拼输入法吗
<walle> metbsd: 试试fectix看
<walle> metbsd: 我也不太清楚，不过ibus那么强大，应该有
<metbsd> 我也不知道
<metbsd> 你用啥输入法？
<metbsd> 五笔？
<iGoogle> kenifanying: curlftpfs 多挂载。省很多麻烦。
<kenifanying> metbsd, ibus-pinyin里面就有双拼呀
<kenifanying> metbsd, 你右键选择ibus-pinyin的属性就可以设置了
<metbsd> 可以导入语法？
<metbsd> 可以导入百度双拼规则就好了
<metbsd> 不知道可不可以
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 如果把一块移动硬盘专门交给ubuntu使用，而不用考虑其他操作系统的话。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353171 其实这是个很早以前买的大移动硬盘，说它大不是因为容量大，容量才300G，它的体积大，在现在看来已经是不合时宜了。但是总不能扔掉不是，于是接移动硬盘电源，然后通过数据线链接 ...
<walle> metbsd: ibus pinyin
<kenifanying> metbsd, 在debian下可以这样设置： 点击ibus-pinyin的那个”拼“图标，选择Pinyin  preferences，在pinyin mode选项卡理可以选择“ Full pinyin" 或者“ Double pinyin"，ubuntu应该也差不多……
<walle> metbsd: 不过我想尝试以下fectix
<kenifanying> walle, 是fcitx吧？
<walle> kenifanying: 恩，我记得不如此诡异的名字
<metbsd> 双拼真的很快
<walle> kenifanying: 不知道作者在yy什么
<pocoyo> walle: fcitx 五笔不错。
<walle> metbsd: 快？我用的ibus的yinpin，感觉快
<kenifanying> walle, Free Chinese Input meThod for X
<walle> pocoyo: 貌似最近fcitx整合了好几个大词库，变得牛逼了
<walle> kenifanying: 我看他项目更新也很快阿
<crazypig> free chinese input toy 
<walle> kenifanying: .........
<kenifanying> walle, 是最近才变快的……
<walle> kenifanying: 在这个不了解
<pocoyo> walle: 不知道 没什么感觉。我一直用 fcitx 3.6.2 这个我用着挺好。高的版本在我这里总是调不好。
<metbsd> 你用过双拼吗
<walle> pocoyo: 前几天我看都到4.几了
<crazypig> 推荐一个频道：#kde-cn
<walle> pocoyo: 我还是用ibus，找个时间试试fcitx
<walle> crazypig: kde苟延残喘而已，gnome即将灭了他
<walle> crazypig: kde越来越傻，没个性，追win的屁股
<walle> crazypig: 我就觉得gnome3很好用，字体渲染也很好
<mao> walle: kde像win，gonme像mac，不能这么说
<pocoyo> walle: 等3.6用不成了。我换换最新的版本。再不行我也换到ibus上算了。
<pocoyo> walle: 我也觉得g3不错。
<walle> mao: kde特别是那个消息提示程序  简直一傻逼
<walle> mao: kde就一个okular是我觉得不错的，gnome下也装
<mao> walle: 其实我也是gnome的追随者，但是那样说有点苛刻了；）
<metbsd> 桌面还是windows好
<walle> mao: 我不追随任何de，我很客观
<mao> walle: 嘿嘿，宽容宽容
<walle> metbsd: 你还是去用用g3再来说吧，win的桌面效果好有很大的因素是驱动好，GNU/Linux的驱动一直是大病
<walle> metbsd: 不过我目前用Xorg开源的驱动效果还是不错，懒得去装AMD的驱动了，有时候还装出问题
<metbsd> 还是看你笔记本怎么用了
<walle> mao: kde以前是很不错，我也用了好久，主要是字体以及特效好，但是kde不思进取
<walle> mao: kde项目庞大，历史问题太多，想变太难了
<walle> metbsd: 笔记本更应该用gnome
<metbsd> 为什么？
<metbsd> 难道笔记本，，，
<walle> metbsd: kde下面那个系统状态栏，做得半生不熟，经常出现图标重叠，搞得我不爽
<mao> walle: 看得出来gnome在努力适应移动设备，特别是平板
<walle> metbsd: 发行版中唯一用kde不错的就是suse
<walle> metbsd: 其他发行版，用kde都是灾难
<walle> mao: g3本来就是为了平板设计的
<metbsd> 平板还是安卓算了
<walle> metbsd: 先看看吧，将来谁都说不准，万一win胜利了都不一定
<walle> metbsd: 前几天我又安装了kde。。。结果用了不到4个小时，我就换回gnome了
<mao> metbsd: 我感觉，安卓java虚拟机是一大瓶颈啊
<walle> metbsd: 那个傻逼的信息提示程序简直无法忍受
<CyrusYzGTt> Server: 205.164.34.254
<CyrusYzGTt> Account: 5zj1dx
<CyrusYzGTt> Password: 5zj1dx
<CyrusYzGTt> Use Certificate: OFF
<CyrusYzGTt> Group Name: hss
<CyrusYzGTt> Secret: hss
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<walle> mao: 确实是
<walle> metbsd: 那个程序是如此的傻逼，什么大小问题，都跑出来吓我，既然这么多问题，要他来干嘛，什么都问我
<walle> metbsd: 就跟win一样傻逼
<metbsd> 但是安卓现在真的很火
<walle> metbsd: android将来会成为另外一个linux
<walle> metbsd: android未来看google怎么做了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 發錯。。 
<metbsd> 安卓不会吧
<metbsd> 感觉安卓会另成一派
<CyrusYzGTt> 繼 BSD Linux 又一大fork??
<Ruby> Kandu: .
<leizhicheng> hello everybody `
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: .
<Ruby> MeaCulpa_: .
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ .
<Ruby> roylez: .
<roylez> Ruby: ?
<walle> metbsd: 我就是这个意思，android会走上自己的道路
<walle> metbsd: 这个桌面系统和移动设备系统本质不同决定的
<Ruby> roylez: 指针是什么类型？
<roylez> Ruby: 母鸡倒
<walle> Ruby: 。。地址
<crazypig> leizhicheng: hello
<walle> 我走了，各位88
<walle> 对了，有上海的没有？
<Ruby> walle: int*s char*a a和s的类型一样？
<walle> Ruby: 本质一样，看你怎么看了，本质都是内存地址
<walle> Ruby: 就是一个4或8字节的地址
<walle> Ruby: 当然也不一定是4或8
<Ruby> walle: int *是一种数据类型吗？
<walle> Ruby: 不是也是，代表数据的地址
<iGoogle> 一个完全没基础，一个说得模模糊糊的。围观
<iGoogle> roylez: 干嘛呢
<roylez> iGoogle: 3gs
<iGoogle> 那我etqw去
<Ruby> iGoogle: 神，你告诉我吧
<walle> iGoogle: ...指针是一个很玄妙有原始的东西
<iGoogle> 去学点点asm，就懂了。 Ruby 少问。
<walle> iGoogle: 就像‘道'，看你怎么悟
<iGoogle> @@
<Ruby> iGoogle: 蛋蛋讲的俺不明白，你讲下吧
<walle> Ruby: 问你老师去
<AireadFan> 道可道，非常道
 * Ruby 跑那么快干吗
<CyrusYzGTt> s/常/恆/
<walle> AireadFan: 真的是这样，你懂了，道就很简单，不懂，怎么搞也不懂
<Ruby> AireadFan: ...
<AireadFan> walle, 是呀，要不错去悟
<AireadFan> walle, 是呀，要不断去悟
<walle> AireadFan: 高明：）
<AireadFan> walle, 你对道了解多少？
<walle> AireadFan: 不多
<walle> AireadFan: 不懂
 * Ruby 我知道指针里存的是一个内存地址，我想知道的指向不同类型空间的地址存储是否一样
<AireadFan> walle, 我将来要是有孩子，道德经是一定要背滴
<AireadFan> Ruby, 这样说吧，问你：“为什么要有指针”
<walle> AireadFan: ....还是不要背吧，背了也白背
<AireadFan> walle, 还要让他学易经
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ 還有 道德真經
<walle> Ruby: 去看几本书 计算机组成+深入理解计算机系统+编译原理    就懂了
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 道德真经不知道是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ 太上忘情綠
<walle> Ruby: 看完了还不懂，你转行吧
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 这都是什么东东哇
<Ruby> Kandu: .
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ 你去 修煉 太上絕情綠
<walle> 懂不懂指针，这也是java等一系列所谓高级语言，和C系列程序员的重要区别之一，也是程序员高低之分的重要指标
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: .....还你你去把
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: 你比较适合
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ 太上之道
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ ,, 不好麼，，現在 天朝很合適，，不過 魔道比較合適
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 我只知道主神空间...
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ .. 那是假的，， 
<Ruby> walle: 你果然是那种说的模模糊糊的，
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: 邪门外道在天朝比较行得通
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 太上之道是什么演变而来的？
<walle> Ruby: 扉页
<walle> Ruby: 不是我模模糊糊，是你
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ 規則
<Ruby> walle: 俺其实学过点汇编，但俺不明白的是神奇而又复杂的陷阱重重的c
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ 不說了，， 我要看小說，，還有別人在討論技術問題
<walle> Ruby: C不复杂，复杂在你心中
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ .
<walle> Ruby: 目前我所了解的编程语言中真正算得上复杂的还是C++吧
<walle> Ruby: C++的复杂心在于他给你制造复杂
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 应该说是 法则  ，  我回去睡觉啦
<walle> Ruby: 你不要也得要，所以我不知道kde这种项目是怎么活下来的
<Ruby> walle: 汇编里只有内存地址和寄存器，指针也不过是个内存地址在寄存器和内存里进行传递而已，但这个神奇的c，俺是真不懂
<walle> Ruby: 非也，指针其实是不存在的
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 竟然不給我回覆
<Ruby> walle: 汇编里就没什么神奇的int char 
<walle> Ruby: 指针其实就是存储器生产过程中的一些预定的访问个则，比如00000001表示1号单元，000000002是2号单元
<walle> Ruby: 对，所有的东西都是0/1
<walle> Ruby: 0/1生万物，有了0/1，所有图灵机计算模型等价
<Ruby> walle: 1个16进制字符4bit规定的多好，又清楚，非要整什么复杂的数据类型，真是。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ruby§ .. 那不如 二進制
<Ruby> MeaCulpa_: 出来忽悠我，快点
<Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你看得懂二进制
<Ruby> Kandu: 出来
<CyrusYzGTt> Ruby§ 看不懂，，
<walle> Ruby: 非也，这样做有这样的好处，而且C确实比汇编程序员生产效率高无数倍
<Ruby> MeaCulpa_: 大忽悠
<walle> 我走了
<walle> 各位88
<Ruby> walle: 你。。。
 * Ruby 又一个跑了，跑得还无比迅速，
<CyrusYzGTt> 才五秒，而已
<Ruby> alvin_rxg: 指南针，出来
<Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 他们都不出来
<CyrusYzGTt> Ruby§ 哦，，不關本尊事
<Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: :-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):):-):-):-):)
<CyrusYzGTt> Ruby§ .......................
<fuhao> 请教个问题,我自己闲着无聊弄了个debian当服务器玩,安装了apache2 mysql php 能运行html静态文件,无法执行php动态文件,这个问题怎么解决？
<fuhao> 有谁知道的吗
<crazypig> 我菜鸟，帮不了你忙。
<zhangchunlei> 有什问题啊
<roylez> Destine: http://www.gzb.so/di-2FUN.jpg
<_Ruby> adam8157: Ourirc那个服务器挂了?
<adam8157> _Ruby: 哪个?
<Destine> roylez, 主席，求LaTeX。。。
<fuhao> 请教个问题,我自己闲着无聊弄了个debian当服务器玩,安装了apache2 mysql php 能运行html静态文件,无法执行php动态文件,这个问题怎么解决？
<_Ruby> adam8157: irc3.ourirc.com
<roylez> Destine: ...自己整LyX
<adam8157> _Ruby: 不晓得 不挂
<adam8157> Destine: 他只会lyx
<roylez> adam8157: 以前我用 ConTeXt
<Destine> adam8157, 我不会EndNote。。。
<roylez> Destine: endnote，坑死人的
<adam8157> Destine: endnote是啥 0_0
<roylez> adam8157: 文盲就别问了
 * adam8157 555
<_Ruby> adam8157: 我有次在这里看到个数字开头的Nick,这是为什么
<Destine> adam8157, 是一个自动生成参考文献的软件。
<adam8157> _Ruby: 还有下划线开头的呢
<Destine> roylez, 求SPSS。
<roylez> Destine: 你开写了没啊？
<Destine> roylez, 开始了。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 哦 我怎么记得最流行的不是endnote
<roylez> Destine: 发一个章节给我，我给你改成LyX
<Destine> adam8157, 老师让用。。。
<Destine> roylez, 亲。。。开始写问卷啊亲，还没搞到data。。。
<roylez> Destine: 发一张 happyaron 的照片作为好处费就行
<Destine> roylez, 你要他的卖萌照么？
<adam8157> roylez: 这你都没见过?
<roylez> Destine: 我只是跟你演示下怎么用 LyX
<_Ruby> adam8157: C中规定标识符不能以数字开头,这里能?
<roylez> adam8157: 没，我想拿去放到网上给人ps
<adam8157> tualatrix: 不晓得 你可以试下
<_Ruby> adam8157: *** 53625 Erroneous Nickname
<imtxc_> 用dopdf 打印的PDF 文件 总是有个网页的标题。。
<adam8157> _Ruby: ^^
<adam8157> 发错了...
<tualatrix> adam8157, 啊？
<imtxc_> 学校的网站 只能IE。。。
<adam8157> imtxc_: 设置取消就好
<adam8157> tualatrix: 发错 sorry
<imtxc_> adam8157: 没有取消的地方。。。。
<tualatrix> adam8157, orz
<adam8157> tualatrix: 你现在成天在啊...
<adam8157> imtxc_: 怎么没有 我每次都blank
<tualatrix> adam8157, 是啊，挂IRC练等级
<imtxc_> adam8157: 是 dopdf么？
<adam8157> tualatrix: 这还用练
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259837/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 爱情买卖 越南版 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> imtxc_: 用过. 那个是打印设置 和具体打印机无关
<adam8157> roylez: 你重口
<roylez> adam8157: nnnnd
<_Ruby> Destine: Happyaron?
<roylez> adam8157: acfun的flash升级了，满屏的方框
<adam8157> roylez: 设置面板里该
<adam8157> 改
<_Ruby> roylez: 这里允许数字开头的Nick?
<roylez> adam8157: 截图
<adam8157> roylez: 它不认fontconfig, 找个中文字体
<roylez> adam8157: 没有那面板
<adam8157> roylez: 若报了
<adam8157> roylez: http://min.us/lbc6
<adam8157> roylez: http://minus.com/mba9y0j5Bm
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 2011-11-10-234851_1440x900_scrot - Minus.com
 * _Ruby 为什么我那天在这里见到数字开头的Nick了,这到底是怎么回事,谁能告诉我呀?
<roylez> adam8157: 改哪里？
<fuhao> 找到问题了....  NND
<adam8157> roylez: 选中文 字体 旁边框框check下就好
<roylez> adam8157: 我没有那个对话框的，nnnd
<adam8157> roylez: 下面那一条点下
<adam8157> roylez: 你若报了
<_13843819438> test
<[ub]> _13843819438, ....  ㍯ 
<adam8157> roylez: 看到木有
<roylez> adam8157: 没真相
<adam8157> roylez: http://minus.com/mba9y0j5Bm
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<roylez> adam8157: 你怎么找到的哦
<adam8157> roylez: 搜索...
<adam8157> roylez: 悟性
<roylez> adam8157: 是宅之魂吧
<adam8157> roylez: 我不常看acfun...
<roylez> adam8157: 还是这个好，每次看都带感 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac175832/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 【现场】热血男儿无敌凉快 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 节日快乐
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * tenzu 主席万岁!
 * tenzu 阿当千岁!
<roylez> tenzu: .
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> 你们为了过节守夜么?
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<crazypig> 下班，顺便说声：光棍节快乐！
<roylez> crazypig: 倒霉虫子啊你
<tenzu> 今晚吃canadian pizza吃顶了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259731/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 这是网吧？这比家里还舒服。。。 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> adam8157: 日本真是宅男的天堂
<roylez> Destine: 宅女，过节了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259556/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 好莱坞三大配乐大师经典作品一览 - AcFun.tv
<Destine> roylez, 不好意思哦，真的不用过哦。
<roylez> Destine: 不过踢你出去
<Destine> roylez, 真的不过哦~
<roylez> Destine: ...
<roylez> Destine: 好吧，你赢了
<happyaron> ??
<happyaron> 人好少。
<happyaron> tualatrix 咋也整个帽子带上了。
<happyaron> roylez: 亲，要踢出去服务不？
<adam8157> happyaron: 我临时给的
<roylez> tenzu: 半夜网速爆发，下载 2.5M 每秒
<happyaron> adam8157: oink_afGtV 
<happyaron> adam8157: o
<adam8157> happyaron: 他说打怪练级
<happyaron> roylez: 40MB/s的无压力。
<tenzu> roylez: NB
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> 这主席手还蛮快的。
<happyaron> roylez: 主席你手蛮快的。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> roylez: 主席又手快了。
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac259556/
<roylez> adam8157: 蒙着眼睛打星际
<zhangkaixuan> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<tualatrix> happyaron, 为什么我有帽子？
<Destine> tualatrix, 你有帽子吗？
<adam8157> tualatrix: 我给的...
<tualatrix> tualatrix, 又没有了。。。
<tualatrix> adam8157, 又没了
<zhangkaixuan> 。。。。。。
<adam8157> tualatrix: 悦姐收回了 hoho
<zhangkaixuan> 有用chrome的同学不
<zhangkaixuan> 打开下osmsg.com 看最底部 有没有一行友情链接
<tualatrix> adam8157, Destine 是？
<adam8157> tualatrix: 悦
<zhangkaixuan> 妹的 firefox能够正常显示 chrome就不行
<tualatrix> Destine 大半夜了，还不去睡觉！
<Destine> tualatrix, 。。。大中午的，还不去吃饭！
<tualatrix> Destine, 还在开会
<Destine> tualatrix, 可怜的孩纸，还要吃那堆海鲜沙拉？
<tualatrix> Destine, 嗯，度日如年。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez: 正在帮人付款买小米
<roylez> adam8157: .... 多少米？
<zhangkaixuan> 蛋蛋君...
<adam8157> roylez: 1999
<roylez> adam8157: 有钱
<roylez> adam8157: 有着钱我宁可去买nokia n9
<tenzu> 小米有那么值得买么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 朋友喜欢
 * adam8157 nokia 1202路过
<roylez> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc4MzEyNjAw.html
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: Nokia N9中文超详细操作解说-Mobile01 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<adam8157> roylez: 买个送我好了
<roylez> adam8157: 你找ee
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 睡觉，nnnd
<roylez> adam8157: 今天是海鲜吃多了不想睡呢
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<tonghuix> roylez, 吃啥好吃得了
<happyaron> tualatrix: 海鲜沙拉加油
<tualatrix> happyaron, 两天没吃了
<happyaron> tualatrix: 自己出去吃的？
<tualatrix> happyaron, 我没吃海鲜哈～
<metbsd> 无聊啊
<metbsd> 屁眼好痛
<zhangkaixuan> 困
<qinglingquan> :)
<zhangkaixuan> 睡觉去了 明天在弄
<metbsd> 做了手术
<qinglingquan> o
<alvin_rxg> 痔疮手术？……
<metbsd> 肛裂加肛旁脓肿
<metbsd> 两刀
<alvin_rxg> ._. 好惨
<Pip> :S
<metbsd> 两刀一起，不痛的
<metbsd> 但是复原很痛苦，大便时剧痛
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<alvin_rxg> 上个月我耳朵里动手术，一点感觉都没有…
<metbsd> 你耳朵怎么了
<alvin_rxg> 半失聪
<alvin_rxg> 明天再跑趟医院复查
<metbsd> 要小心啊
<metbsd> 别耽误了
<metbsd> 我当时就是没重视
<alvin_rxg> >_<  没事了，都一个月过去了。伤口早好了
<alvin_rxg> 不爽的就是，坐车都想要捂耳朵…
<metbsd> 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 因为太响了呗
<metbsd> 生命真脆弱
<ofan_> yoooo
<gebjgd> 肛裂。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 都是高手
<knownbad> 拿屁眼跟耳朵比。。。
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: google weather. 明天 4- -2°C ..
<ofan_> yooo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了x101h
<alvin_rxg> o
<ofan> gebjgd: 感觉怎么样？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没到货呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 多少钱啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是想要小轻薄的本子
<gebjgd> ofan: 200€ 算上运费
<ofan> gebjgd: 一开始我也这么想，不过估计这本子经不起我折腾
<gebjgd> ofan: 有什么禁不住的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我习惯开一堆东西
<gebjgd> ofan: 一样
<ofan> 用chrome，开一堆网页
<gebjgd> ofan: 一样
<ofan> 2g内存估计不够用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 足够了
<gebjgd> ofan: 跑linux没问题
<ofan> gebjgd: eeepc有个跟x120e配置一样的
<ofan> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/jXWpi 比x120e便宜
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: ASUS Eee PC 1215B-PU17-BK 12.1-Inch Netbook (Black): Computers & Accessories
<gebjgd> ofan: 太大了
<ofan>  1 refurbished from $299.99
<ofan> gebjgd: 还行吧，我看他们拿的eeepc屏幕小，对眼睛不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 12寸的更费眼睛
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为我有12寸的本子
<ofan> gebjgd: 东芝的？
<gebjgd> ofan: msi的
<ofan> gebjgd: 多少分辨率
<gebjgd> ofan: 东芝的是上网本
<gebjgd> ofan: 5年前的本子了
<gebjgd> ofan: 931欧买的
<ofan> gebjgd: 牛
<gebjgd> ofan: 1280 * 800
<ofan> gebjgd: 931都有1w rmb了吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是笔记本贵，没办法
<gebjgd> ofan: 纯打工打出来的
<ofan> gebjgd: nb
<gebjgd> ofan: 我对笔记本现在没什么感觉了
<gebjgd> ofan: 太多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 觉得上网本和台式机才是完美的组合
<ofan> 台式以后再说
<ofan> 台式有个好处就是可以竖屏，码代码过瘾
<gebjgd> ofan: 我习惯80列宽了
<gebjgd> ofan: 写代码不超过80
<ofan> gebjgd: 竖屏就适合搞这个
<gebjgd> ofan: 不适合
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1294361470/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Dexter.Yy的相册-晒图架 
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为同时能开3个
<ofan> gebjgd: ..那要你眼睛竖向加横向扫描，时间久了会累
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天这么用。快一年了也没觉得累
<gebjgd> ofan: 而且还是用xterm
<ofan> gebjgd: 真倔..
<gebjgd> ofan: 一边看h 一边看cxx
<ofan> ....
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/bPwOJ  拿这图作 qq 头像 o_O
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: live usb你用啥？
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问下
<alvin_rxg> 不用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 机器挂了？
<alvin_rxg> 没挂过呢
<ofan> busybox
<ofan> 能进到内核就挂不了
<gebjgd> 照样kernel panic
<ofan> 留一个稳定版的内核
<ofan> 能进grub就行了
<kk>  06:10
<dungeon_archl> lets play minetest
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 建立个服务器
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 跑不动
<ofan> java的至少要1g内存
<dungeon_archl> ofan笨。。。
<dungeon_archl> ofan 我都说是 minetest了。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: bug不是很多么
<dungeon_archl> ofan 什么bug呢？
<dungeon_archl> ofan 我就卡死过一次。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 我看过youtube视频，警察bug
<ofan> 经常
<dungeon_archl> ofan 那是老版本把。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你有没有装电驴，试试能不能连上KAD网络
<dungeon_archl> ofan 昨天有发新版
<dungeon_archl> ofan 哦4年没用ed2k了。。。linux不需要。。。
<dungeon_archl> ofan 新版的 minetest 我运行速度提升了 10FPS
<ofan> dungeon_archl: java写的？
<dungeon_archl> ofan C++
<ofan> 超过512M内存的我就不跑了
<dungeon_archl> ofan 你试试，客户端+服务端 共 2.2MB
<dungeon_archl> ofan 建立本地服务器看看用多少内存？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 给我个下载和配置说明的地址，一会试试
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-11
 * _Ruby char &p
 * _Ruby (char *)(&p)
<_Ruby> AireadFan: char &p是错的吗?
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 不要问对错，你编译试试
<_Ruby> AireadFan: char 0x33333333
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 不要问对错，你编译试试
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 能过就是对的，想想为什么对。不能过就是错的
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我发现你有点剑走偏锋
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 把谭浩强的书先学完，上面讲什么，你就学什么，讲什么，你就理解什么，当你C入门以后，再研究这些左道的东西，这样才是正道
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 那是我想对它了解的更深
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 对，入门以后，再更深
<tusooa> ...
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 只有深入它,才能学会它
<tusooa> "谭浩强的书"...
<qsun> 谭老师的书.........
<qsun> basic = c = c++ = java = pascal
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 如果没有大局观，而只想往深研究的话，算是管中看豹吧，我认为
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 当从大局看的话,你就会忽略很多你感觉知道,但实际你从未思考过的东西,
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 是这样的
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 名，可名，非常名。无名，天地始；有名，万物母。常无，欲观其妙；常有，欲观其徼。此两者同出而异名，同谓之玄，玄之又玄，众妙之门。
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 要常有，也要常无，要有大局观，也要有细节，关键在于阴阳平衡
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 否则，皆非大道
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 好吧,我承认我学不会c.我也不应该学它,它太让人难以理解了
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 借用一句话“<walle> Ruby: C不复杂，复杂在你心中”
<imtxc> 求一个类似acrobat 的软件。。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 没。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 你要啥功能说。
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 我要在页面上 注释  等等
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 没用过。
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 我只不过想对它了解的更深
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 有一个PDF 文件的页眉  我想去掉然后打印
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我了解
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我没有说不好，只是我想让你更快的深入了解
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 只有 adobe 才真行。因为 PDF 其实和 微软 Office 一样。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 根本就是猜。
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 这样啊。。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 当然你用开源软件生成的 pdf 就是固定格式了，大多能认出来
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 你可以百度"另类的C语言".打开第一个链接,看看上面C那神奇的用法
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 如果来源是 OpenOffice.org生成，你就直接用Libreoffice导入罢。
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 是从网页打印的
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 我瞅瞅先
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 搜了，页面好像不对，你发个链接过来吧
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 。。。直接Libreoffice导入了用自带的注释
<imtxc> 我试一下
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 等
<metbsd> 大家好
<kk> metbsd, 好  ㍡ 
<metbsd> 什么办公软件好？
<tusooa> emacs.
<imtxc> tusooa: 那 emacs 有什么好的中文教材么？
<dungeon_archl> imtxc:  为啥 emacs 呢？你是 cli 控？
<tusooa> imtxc: 一打开就有可以点开的教程。
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 不是啊  都说好 所以学学呗
<pocoyo> imtxc: C-h t. 中文。
<pocoyo> imtxc: 就 tusooa 一个说好
<imtxc> .............
<metbsd> 果然很特别的选择
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 你悲剧了啊。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中如何让需要的信息全部都可以被浏览？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353212 我在/boot/grub当前目录下，输入ls命令，结果由于需要显示的内容太多。最上面的几行就显示屏幕坐标y为负数的地方去了，所以看不到。 遇到这种情况该如何解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 embeddeduser — 2011-11-11 8:54 
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 我支持你传播 emacs的伟业
<tusooa> 。。
<_Ruby> AireadFan: http://www.360doc.com/content/11/1030/00/1317564_160211745.shtml
<kk> _Ruby ⇪ ti: C语言函数实现的另类方法 
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 光棍节快乐
<tusooa> er
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 你是光棍啊。
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 这个我以前看过了，你要看到的是“专业动作，请勿在工作中模仿！“  
<_Ruby> AireadFan: ...
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 那样的动作是不是需要相当深的理解
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 是相当深的理解，除了这个，有意义的地方不多
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: GNOME坑人啊。想要写个GNOME-Shell-Extension，连文档都没。
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 要你看源代码写。
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 有点门槛，你就不舒服了。就欺负你。lol
<imtxc> 看来还是摆脱不了 VirtualBox啊。。。。
<eexp> imtxc: 需要啥软件？
<imtxc> eexp: IE
<eexp> 臭屁的ie，果然牛。
<_Ruby> eexp: 昨晚你跑得那么快
<eexp> 你可以wine ie
<imtxc> eexp: 恩啊。。。没办法。 
<eexp> 说下班？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我可是高中数学都掌握不了的菜啊。
<eexp> 写代码的，可以不会计算嘛。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 知道为啥我掌握不了么。因为公式额都背不过。
<_Ruby> AireadFan: 我不想作一个遵守已有规则的人,我不想遵循别人的用法,我想对它的本质进行了解,我想有自己的style
 * microcai hi
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 那你去袋鼠国，居然可以毕业。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 写代码前面要叫，我后面就忘了。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 没毕业商科，被踢了
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 你忘了？
<eexp> 。挂科？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 对 5/5,1/5,2/4,开。
<eexp> 你奇才，应该辍学。那些it老大，都是辍学的。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 。。。
<AireadFan> _Ruby, 程序是灵活的，但也是在遵循已有规则之上的灵活， 否则，你很难和其它C程序员沟通，以至于你在自己的世界中
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我是自我中心主义者，我想要这样就该这样。。。
<dungeon_archl> lol
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 國內的高中數學，是超前的麼，不掌握沒關係
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 在澳大利亚学统计学，发现高中都学了。
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 如果是极端自我中心主义，你有潜力，发展一种宗教出来。当教主。
<tusooa> exp.exp终于换本名了
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> tusooa: 不准提带点的那
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 和宗教有啥关系？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 尊我吧。
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 凭借幻想，就可以当教主的。释迦牟尼也是这样想出来的
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 。。。
 * eexp 拜罗教主
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 浪费啊
<tusooa> exp,eexp,exp.exp,exp.eexpress,eexpress,i*
 * dungeon_archl 拜ee神
<eexp> tusooa: ..
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 记得在袋鼠国发展，别回国发展。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 谢谢好意。我还是回国吧。。。
<_Ruby> iGoogle iOpera iGome
<eexp> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> eexp:首次见你 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 啦哈哈
<eexp> 那我马上被国安的盯上
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 哦。我喜欢你哦。
<eexp> @@@@ 离我远点。
<eexp> 今天谁光棍
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我敢对男的说喜欢你的～
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 敢對女的說不?
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我光棍 - 25年快满了。
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 敢。
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 你敢对袋鼠说。我就服了你。
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 即使是有夫之妇。
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 敢被女的說不?
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 笨。
<_Ruby> dungeon_archl: 你果然是我辈中人
<eexp> oops _Ruby 你喜欢搞基？
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 是吗。我觉得喜欢过我的女的很多。
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 只是相对数量，相对我喜欢的女的。
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 我喜欢你哦。
<_Ruby> eexp: 光棍节,寻基友
<eexp> 要证据
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: ？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 不要
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我是自恋的。。。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: lol :D
<eexp> 。。没证据，那是吹牛嘛
<dungeon_archl> ee
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 吹吹也好。
<eexp> 你像盥洗，就有证据。你要学学。
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 【asymptote】我安装以后找不到,何解? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353213 昨天安装asymptote以后,在应用菜单里面找不到,终端输入asymptote提示找不到命令,但可以找到装它的文件夹,何解? 另问:mathcad在linux下面有什么软件可以代替,最好说说在那里下载,我是学工科的。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-11-11 9:3 ...
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 恩。我才不在意呢。我是坏人，只想着自己喜欢的。
<eexp> 今天，受到光棍节的刺激，罗杰开始胡言乱语了。
<_Ruby> dungeon_archl: 你若是那种妖异的男人,我就对你说.喜欢你
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我还喜欢主席。
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: 那就不是。
<eexp> 此房间，迟早变基窝。 nnnnnd
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 笨死，喜欢这么简单的词，怎么和基有关？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 语文太差了你。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 思想邪恶。
<eexp> 泛滥的那种love?
<dungeon_archl> 算是吧。。。
<dungeon_archl> 如果我没理解错误你的意思。
<eexp> 你是在说中文嘛。你去国内街上，随便找一个人，说这句。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我中学就拉着男同学，说喜欢，想带回家当孩子养。
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<eexp> ～～
<_Ruby> 英俊的女人,俊俏的男人,我都喜欢,因为那是人类天生对美的追求
<eexp> 又来一个喜欢中性的 _Ruby
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我确实很少对女的说喜欢你。
<_Ruby> Gay or lesbian都是错的?谁规定的?
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: 生物规定
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: 那通常是寂寞到家了，闲死了做的事情
<metbsd> 你是双性的
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 我改了 gnome-shell 的overview中窗口的关闭按钮位置，放窗口中央了。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 但是不会写 extension。。。
<_Ruby> 俺只是遵循了人类天生对美的追求而已
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: 随便，我对艺术不感冒。
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: 我是野猫。。。
<_Ruby> dungeon_archl: 那你还要做美工
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: 我不是美工笨，
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: designer和artist是分开的
 * _Ruby 看见dungeon_archl像那只壮年忍者少女猫一样,挂在#ubuntu-cn跟腊肉同售
 * _Ruby 没人买?五毛一斤
<snugglecat> https://398939.info
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: 你到底是谁啊。。。
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 阿当早上好。准备晋升吗？
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你睡醒咯？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Veer被我刷成半砖头了
<adam8157> roylez: 细阿 昨晚帮房东改代码还...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有钱就是不一样，玩的都高杆
<hamo> adam8157:  房东真高端..
<roylez> adam8157: 房东？？？肥婆吗
<adam8157> hamo: 改淘宝1111活动的HTML代码....
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 哈哈你好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 600 RMB的手机，比你的便宜得多
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你房东是淘宝的？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 加250买N900了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我那个1000，不过我只买了一只
<adam8157> hamo: 商铺老板? 我没问
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 新机子？这么便宜？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: lol
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: 哪卖的,俺也要
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 刷什么了？
<eexp> 翻新机吧
<eexp> 大甩卖也信
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 那也太便宜了。。。N900 2009年的现在也800～900二手
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 你也买个去刷
<dungeon_archl> eexp: veer，你有钱
 * _Ruby 不知Touchpad现在多少钱?
<eexp> 我要买一个电动汽车。有便宜的没。
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 那个价格你可以买一架飞机了
<hamo> eexp: 不是有政府补贴么..
<eexp> 你家飞机，这么便宜
<roylez> hamo: 金蟾君节日快乐
<hamo> 宅男们，抢购吧！  http://www.meituan.com/deal/guanggun.html
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: 美梦成真：光棍节免费送极品充气娃娃，美团网帮您终结孤单 | 美团网嘉兴站
<hamo> roylez: 同乐同乐..
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 一套飞机比住宅便宜吧
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 没啥，多装了几个软件就挂了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 冲突吧
<roylez> hamo: .....
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 乐乐有了老婆，一起玩玩
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: 哪卖的
<adam8157> 为什么央视《新闻联播》时段的广告是最贵的？因为厂家都知道：爱看《新闻联播》的人最容易受骗。
 * tenzu 主席万岁~~!
<roylez> hamo: 充气娃娃抽奖....
<_Ruby> dungeon_archl: 哈哈,你爽了吧
<dungeon_archl> _Ruby: ？
 * tenzu 给各位1请安了
<hamo> adam8157: 哪有个意见箱？
 * dungeon_archl 拜疼疼
<adam8157> hamo: 打印机哪里
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<_Ruby> roylez: 给他+q呀
<knownbad> 贱猫早
<roylez> _Ruby: 睡？
<roylez> _Ruby: 谁？
<snugglecat> hamo, 充气娃娃还是问 knownbad ， 他有经验
<snugglecat> knownbad, 色男好
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 主席下台了？
<tenzu> adam8157: adam0517这个ID是你么?
<_Ruby> 壮年少女忍者猫
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是哦
<snugglecat> _Ruby, 你好
<adam8157> tenzu: 哪里看到的
<knownbad> 充气没用过，只有橡胶的。
<tenzu> adam8157: 好高的相似度
<tenzu> adam8157: maxc.cn
<NijiCat> hehe
<adam8157> tenzu: 他那个没意思
<NijiCat> 还二手的
<dungeon_archl> knownbad: 。。
<knownbad> 没二手的买。
<_Ruby> roylez: jiero喊你乐乐了
 * tenzu 猜测一个81年5月7日, 一个某年5月17日
<roylez> _Ruby: o
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 你那二手的是怎么来的
<adam8157> tenzu: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 啥时候归位啊？
<knownbad> 不是二手的网上买来的。
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 充气的好还是橡胶的好
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 主席你说？
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<tenzu> adam8157: you are a geek
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<NinjaAtomCat> 是不是充气的是否正能采用女上位的姿势啊， 用女下的， 会不会压爆啊
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 我问你呢
<dungeon_archl> 谁人在此用GNOME3？
<knownbad> 都好，橡胶给力。  充气可以灌温水。
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 归位是什么。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> 温水????
<knownbad> 你冬天抱着取暖。
 * hamo 围观技术讨论...
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 你用 g3不？
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 应该不能太汤了吧， 吧小鸟给汤熟了
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 别说你也是 awesome/openbox党。
<NinjaAtomCat> g3?? p3???
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: gnome3
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 我还真是用g3的..
<knownbad> 要不你一碰就缩水。
<NinjaAtomCat> hamo, 啥技术
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 那你还不答应！
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 给我写个extension吧。
<NinjaAtomCat> 热的不会缩吧。 冷的才会缩呢
<hamo> dungeon_archl: ....
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Gnome application 设计模型 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353217 Linux News 更新： Gnome application 设计模型 Gnome 开发者放出了新的应用模型图片，如Music, Photos, Chat, Transfers, Weather, Web, Mail, Calendar, Videos, Maps, Boxes，Notes，Documents ,Contacts。来看看你是否喜欢吧。 微软不再向 Mozilla 提供 Firefox 庆祝蛋糕 Firefox 8在不到6 ...
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 我只是普通用户...
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, g3 用 javascript 来写 extension 么
<knownbad> 是啊，所以灌温水。
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: hamo: 恩。
<NinjaAtomCat> 不会脱皮吧
<dungeon_archl> hamo:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=351530
<kk> dungeon_archl ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GNOME-Shell 的幾點 _ ADD:D
<knownbad> 只有你干吧？
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 看不懂
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, g3 的 切换窗口不好用
<_Ruby> 说的那么麻烦还是直接用真人算了
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 就是overview模式下，把窗口的关闭按钮移动到窗口中心
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 步骤太多了
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: GNOME3不建议你切换窗口
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 为啥放在窗口中心
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 我可是窗口控啊
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 操作简便。
<knownbad> 真人耗时费钱啊。
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 烂毛病。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 没事有事都开好几个窗口， 不开几个就不舒服
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 那是在玩
<dungeon_archl> 如此而已
<knownbad> 得去crack ntlm hash.
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 帮忙。
<_Ruby> knownbad: Telnet?
 * knownbad 拜NinjaAtomCat观音。
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 那我一边听音乐，一边编程， 还有 git的终端， 这就有好几个窗口了呢
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 你会成为为红帽中国第一个通晓GNOME-Shell的人。
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 那些都是计划任务，丢另外一个桌面
<knownbad> 不是，公司要换mail server又不想跟每个用户要密码。
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 你说我的名字， 我还不知道是说我
<hamo> adam8157: 有木有感觉FACILITY的服务很好很周到啊..
<knownbad> 只要你舒服就行了。
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 真心没时间啊现在..
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 我开 qtcreator, 终端,git， 那就是一个任务啊
<adam8157> hamo: 什么服务?
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 再说我绝对不是第一个..
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 走了，adios.
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 88
<_Ruby> 自撸吧,一天三次,强身健体
<hamo> adam8157: 各种服务啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 什么服务阿?
<hamo> adam8157: 话说你看到意见箱里有东西么？
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 写网页时, bluefish, filez, firefox， 也是一个任务啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我觉得意见箱这种东西挺二的
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 我总得在一个桌面上啊。 再说， 放另一个桌面， 撤换不是还是多个步骤么
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 我总得在一个桌面上啊。 再说， 放另一个桌面， 撤换不是和切换窗口一样的步骤么
<ofan> NinjaAtomCat: filez是啥
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 不一样吧。做一次就结束的，和经常该的
<NinjaAtomCat> filezilla
<NinjaAtomCat> of
<ofan> 奥
<NinjaAtomCat> ofan, filezilla, ftp 阿
<hamo> adam8157: 电影下好没？
<adam8157> hamo: 我在等字幕版
<hamo> adam8157: 用外挂字幕就可以了么..
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 所以那些就一个桌面吧。
<adam8157> hamo: 要不就720p吧
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 回答啊。
<adam8157> hamo: 720p 5G+
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 你说gnome-shell的事？我说了啊..最近真心没时间啊..
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 怎么不一样。 我从bluefish编写完网页切换到filezilla上传， 一个是切换窗口， 一个是切换桌面。 有啥不一样呢
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 你说的另一个桌面说的是， 多显示屏那种???
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 我刚才回答的是音乐播放那些git
<adam8157> hamo: 限速500K 慢慢下吧
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 不过几分钟的事情。。。
<dungeon_archl> hamo: lol
<NinjaAtomCat> 那还是没解决切换窗口的麻烦啊
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 会写的，不过几分钟..问题是，我不会，我得学啊..这可就不是几分钟了..
<dungeon_archl> NinjaAtomCat: 我的项目会解决这个问题。
<hamo> adam8157: 蓝精灵不错..真心不错..
<NinjaAtomCat> 基本步骤都一样
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 你挖我小弟
<dungeon_archl> 不过未必是你喜欢的项目
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你来帮我。
<NinjaAtomCat> dungeon_archl, 哦， 那我期待你的
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你来！
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 我自己的项目已经开始忙了...
<NinjaAtomCat> hamo, 啥蓝精灵
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 10分钟就完。
<NinjaAtomCat> hamo, 一种药么
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 干啥?
<hamo> NinjaAtomCat: 电影...还一种药...
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> adam8157, 啥项目
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=351530 改写成 gnome-shell-extension
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: wait a sec
<NinjaAtomCat> adam8157, 啥项目， 干啥的
<adam8157> AireadFan: 你投的哪个职位?
<adam8157> NinjaAtomCat: app for mobile
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 啥 app， 干嘛的
<adam8157> NinjaAtomCat: 那可不能说
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧
<NinjaAtomCat> 商业机密？
<AireadFan> adam8157, 虚拟化测试，手动的吧
<AireadFan> adam8157, 怎么样？
<hamo> AireadFan: 手动的啊？
<adam8157> AireadFan: job id?
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我查查
<NinjaAtomCat> Google Code Search 对产品“被高层终结”一事发出诚挚的道歉信
<hamo> AireadFan: 手动的据说是算SE里面的...不是QE
<NinjaAtomCat> google code search 被关闭了， 那 google code 的项目托管不会关闭吧
<AireadFan> hamo, 嗯？不晓得...
<AireadFan> adam8157, Quality Engineer - Virtualization(Manual) (职位编号：7911 8108)
<adam8157> ok
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我面试的应该是这个职位
<hamo> AireadFan:  	Job Category 那一栏是不是写的software Engineering 	?
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/161669.htm
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 国际千克单位标准将改为基于普朗克常数度量_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<AireadFan> hamo, 米有吧，不清楚耶
<hamo> AireadFan: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat8108
<AireadFan> hamo, http://jobs.zhaopin.com/beijing/QUALITY+ENGINEER++VI_136243538250431.htm
<kk> AireadFan ⇪ ti: Quality Engineer - Virtualization(Manual)_红帽中国_职位搜索_智联招聘
<hamo> AireadFan: 这个是智联的..我给你的是我们官网的..还真是SE
<hamo> AireadFan: job ID是一样的..
 * gfrog 哎呀呀，在邮件里喷人了
<AireadFan> hamo, SE和QE嘛区别？
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙君，你都能喷呢
<hamo> AireadFan: 不清楚..
<microcai> AireadFan: 能不能在家办公的区别。
<AireadFan> microcai, 那也没什么区别嘛
<gfrog> roylez: PEP-8都他喵的没看过，还跟我讲神马coding style，这种人必须喷
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> AireadFan: 这怎么看起来是我们组呀...
<gfrog> AireadFan: 大概都问了你啥问题？
<AireadFan> gfrog, 主要是虚拟化方面的，和测试方面的问题
<gfrog> AireadFan: 虚拟化方面有透露是做哪部分嘛？
<AireadFan> gfrog, 考的是linux basic, script , Virtualization
<AireadFan> gfrog, 就说是测试-_-!
<gfrog> AireadFan: 嗯，不要剧透面试细节嘛，都说出来就不好玩了，哈哈。
<AireadFan> gfrog, 哦，那我不说啦
<gfrog> AireadFan: 好吧，那不好说是kvm还是libvirt组了。。。
<AireadFan> gfrog, 估计哪边需要去哪边吧，上面有我的名字没，别白让我高兴了一场呀
<gfrog> AireadFan: 不会，面之前就大概确定哪个组了，面你的人长啥样？有自我介绍木有
<AireadFan> gfrog, 木有
<gfrog> AireadFan: 哎呀呀，这样就不好帮你打探情况了呢。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 学校各种神棍节征友活动...我不淡定了..
<AireadFan> gfrog, 反正都是测试组吧^_^
<adam8157> AireadFan: 好了 联系我们hr了
<AireadFan> adam8157, 什么情况？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 你面试情况不能透露给我的 :)
<hamo> adam8157: 咱们HR？
<AireadFan> adam8157, 哦，那....
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用打探了
<adam8157> AireadFan: 应该差不多吧
<gfrog> AireadFan: 测试组也分好多部分嘛，哈，不过看那个JD不是我们组的风格。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你来搞定好啦，哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 他是8108
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于安腾bas认证的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353224 我用了zdcclient总是提示认证中， 他说 Quote: DCBA协议 神州数码的官方客户端同时带有两种认证协议：802.1x协议和所谓的DCBA认证协议，ZDClient只支持前者，如果需要在DCBA协议版本的客户端，请关注aecium项目，aecium是为“安腾”的BAS系统开发的 ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你是那个职位?
<maxupeng1> 请问一下VIM的配置中<C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR>表示什么意思 ？
<adam8157> maxupeng1: 当前光标所在的词
<adam8157> maxupeng1: cr是回车
<eexp> 没道理这样写。 maxupeng1 
<adam8157> eexp: 有
<adam8157> eexp: cscope用, 不用输入命令 快捷键就好
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的？ 没记住啊。。。
<eexp> 回车当命令？
<maxupeng1> 前面的<C-R>呢，中间那个 =号又是什么意思，恩，是在看cscope的配置文件时看到的
<adam8157> maxupeng1: eexp 看我的 190行开始 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc
<adam8157> maxupeng1: C-r就是扩展命令 不用管 知道是干啥的就行
<maxupeng1> adam8157，谢谢，expand是取得光标处的单词，但是前面的 =号是什么意思呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是5181
<ofan> maxupeng1: 按键绑定
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是830？ 哎呀，应该是830
<adam8157> maxupeng1: 语法就是这样的, expand是扩展 cword是当前
 * gfrog 为神马把c-r替换掉了。。。 那怎么做redo啊？
<ofan_> gfrog: u
<gfrog> ofan_: 那是undo
<maxupeng1> redo不是 .吗？
<ofan_> gfrog: U
<phoenixlzx> photon vps  openvz和xen用那个比较好
<gfrog> maxupeng1: .是重复上个动作
<maxupeng1> 哦，搞错了
<gfrog> ofan_: 你试过？我这不好使呢，哈
<ofan_> gfrog: 我基本上不用redo
<gfrog> ofan_: 嗯，大不了再做一次嘛，虽然我也很少用，哈哈。
<ofan_> 8g内存不够用了
<eexp> adam8157: 看啥。你那是 cscope的。他贴的前面都没的
<ofan_> gfrog: 撤销重做也可以用 g-和g+
<adam8157> eexp: 肯定是类似的
<maxupeng1> ofan_那就要16g吧
<qsun> phoenixlzx: openvz本质上就是一个改进版chroot
<ofan_> maxupeng1: 就俩槽
<eexp> 如果类似，倒是没问题。只能说他不会贴。
<maxupeng1> ofan_:原先的换掉呗，8g怎么不够用了？
<phoenixlzx> qsun: 那你觉得饭桶vps beam1和warp1用那个好？
<gfrog> ofan_: 真麻烦的按键。。。
<qsun> phoenixlzx: 只用linode
<ofan_> maxupeng1: 东西开的多
<maxupeng1> ofan_:冏，有这么多
<phoenixlzx> qsun: 麻烦看一下配置吧，给个建议，做一个论坛
<ofan_> 内存占用到99%了
<ofan_> cpu再快也没用
<sunwilston> 这么强，8G的内存也会用完
<phoenixlzx> qsun: http://photonvps.com/openvz.html  beam1   http://photonvps.com/xen.html  warp1
<kk> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: PhotonVPS - OpenVZ VPS Hosting
<maxupeng1> ofan_:开什么软件这么耗内存啊，我也是8g，很少用完
<eexp> 内存泄漏，才可能用得完。
<qsun> phoenixlzx: xen吧。
<ofan_> maxupeng1: 也不是全用完，inactive的也有1g多，但是已经在使用swap了，
<roylez> eexp: 你用得完，你是吾神
<ofan_> Object cache: 22 hits of 4113666 lookups (0% hit rate) ...
<sunwilston> 下班了，开电脑编译chromium
<maxupeng1> ofan_：你太强了，很好奇你都跑了哪些软件
<phoenixlzx> qsun: 但是xen只有512内存呀
<qsun> xen memory = vps dedicated memory
<ofan_> maxupeng1: qq,chrome,reeder,Mail,还有一堆后台程序
<qsun> phoenixlzx:  xen memory = openvz dedicated memory
<qsun> phoenixlzx:  xen swap = openvz bustable memory
<eexp> roylez: op不会用完的，除开是fx。 lol
<phoenixlzx> qsun:是的，swap利用率会比内存高吗
<roylez> 现在只用了800M
<roylez> eexp: 太奢侈了，想我用512M内存的笔记本用了5年呢
<tenzu> 哟, 神终于不是i开头的了
<roylez> tenzu: 是不是超欣慰？
<eexp> roylez: 那你应该用fvwm。512可以长期用。
<eexp> tenzu: 你终于出来了
<roylez> GNUdog|work: 蛤蟆，你装啥狗啊
<tenzu> roylez: 没啥欣慰的
<tenzu> eexp: 我一直在啊
<qsun> phoenixlzx: 你可以算下，基础30M，nginx+fastcgi=20M，PHP大概50M一个进程，MySQL再来个100M，去掉InnoDB engine
<GNUdog|work> roylez: Em...
<eexp> 那就是沉默的疼猪
<phoenixlzx> qsun: MySQL不装，用别的服务器的数据库
<qsun> phoenixlzx: 那么简单了，如果不用memcach估计能有1000个同时在线用户没关系。
<ofan_> 装php,mysql至少上1g内存
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Redhat9安装后找不到..直接进入2000了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353230 Redhat9安装后找不到..直接进入2000了 原来系统是2000 和98.我是硬盘安装的.有2个硬盘. 一个80G的主盘.LINUX安装在主盘的最后.分了8G. 没软驱.和光驱启动工具. 启动时按F8进入2000的安全加 命令模式.然后进入98的命令启动模式.因为98 ...
<phoenixlzx> qsun: 我一般都是lnmp一键安装包注释掉mysql，还要注释掉memcache?
<qsun> phoenixlzx: innodb engine去掉, memcache要实验。最重要的是要手工实验调整PHP数量。其实我不知道你说的lnmp失身么
<phoenixlzx> qsun: Linux
<phoenixlzx> qsun: linux+nginx+mysql+php
<phoenixlzx> qsun: innodb是干嘛的？
<eexp> 不知道
<phoenixlzx> ee.....
 * ScarletWolf 各位节日快乐T_T
<qsun> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=disable%20innodb%20engine%20mysql&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdev.mysql.com%2Fdoc%2Frefman%2F5.0%2Fen%2Finnodb-parameters.html&ei=9pK8TvKfIKeviQf4tumiBQ&usg=AFQjCNF4R-gtf0WZbWihzdCH9jdclw67jA&sig2=WpMjTOEr2lmPOz9jv76c5A
<qsun> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/innodb-parameters.html
<kk> qsun ⇪ t: MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 13.2.3 InnoDB Startup Options and System Variables
<phoenixlzx> qsun: 编译的时候加上 --skip-innodb？
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=353233
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 问个问题..周一晚上11点有个tech-talk，有啥办法听不？
<eexp> phoenixlzx: 你的论坛搬家好了？
<phoenixlzx> eexp: 没呢
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 给了电话会议号码么?
<phoenixlzx> eexp: 在咨询到底使用原来的openvz还是用xen
<eexp> 大改？
<adam8157> phoenixlzx: 有钱xen 没钱就openvz
<phoenixlzx> 额...xen的内存小一点，但是有swap
<phoenixlzx> 线路速度貌似都差不多
<phoenixlzx> eexp: 要大改。LAMP->LNMP
<phoenixlzx> ubuntu->debian
<eexp> 1.11.11 11:11
<eexp> phoenixlzx: 支持折腾
<eexp> nosql?
<phoenixlzx> eexp: 对，不装MySQL
<eexp> 你蛮激进的嘛
<phoenixlzx> eexp: 本来买Xen的时候买不了高配的...512M内存很受不了的
<phoenixlzx> eexp: 我还有Bluehost的MySQL服务器，均衡一下就是了，我测试了一下，速度基本没变
<phoenixlzx> eexp: http://archpublic.tk/ 测试地址
<kk> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<eexp> 不是IT的，飞过。 lol
<eexp> 颜色灰暗了点
<davidf> ɶ
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: nigex?
<davidf> ɶ
<phoenixlzx> .....神说自己不是IT的...那我等小辈.....
<davidf> wo zeng me da bu liao han zi
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 嗯嗯
<phoenixlzx> davidf: ctrl+space
<adam8157> http://calnewport.com/blog/2011/11/11/if-youre-busy-youre-doing-something-wrong-the-surprisingly-relaxed-lives-of-elite-achievers/
<tusooa> er
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Study Hacks » Blog Archive » If You’re Busy, You’re Doing Something Wrong: The Surprisingly Relaxed Lives of Elite Achievers
<davidf> Ŷ
<eexp> 5分钟openbox指南  由 archblue » 2011年 8月 21日 09:46 星期天 14 回复总数 1207 阅读次数 最新文章 由 tenzu
<tenzu> eexp: 怎么了?
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 我新装得ubuntu，无法打开新立得 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353235 E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: 无法解析或打开软件包列表或状态文件。 E: _cache->open() failed, please report. 打开时候，搜索软 ...
<eexp> “由 tenzu”。 觉得这语法不对。
<tenzu> eexp: by tenzu吧, 翻译的
<Guest43507> hello, 各位MSN現在可以正常使用嗎？昨天到今天emesene或pidgin都不可以登錄。
<roylez> adam8157: 果蛋 send to kindle
<adam8157> roylez: kindle it不是官方的好像
<roylez> adam8157: 现在很喜欢把东西发到kindle
<roylez> adam8157: 管他呢。反正效果很好啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我的kindle还得好久...
<adam8157> roylez: 效果很棒
<roylez> adam8157: 笨，跟我换啊
<adam8157> ?
<adam8157> roylez: qie
<dungeon_archl> ofan测试了吗？内存占用多少呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 不听老人言，吃亏在眼前
<adam8157> qie
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 切
<dungeon_archl> 谁能告诉我windows下打印源代码最好用什么软件？
<xw_y_am> 神马意思
<xw_y_am> 什么叫打印源代码？？？？
<dungeon_archl> xw_y_am: 打印到纸上。
<xw_y_am> 额。。。试试pdf吧
<dungeon_archl> xw_y_am: 用啥软件开啊。。。
<xw_y_am> 软件就adobe reader
<eexp> vim嘛
<dungeon_archl> 晕死吧。。。
<xw_y_am> 额。。。。
<eexp> xw_y_am: 额。这家伙。光棍出头了。
<NinjaAtomCat> 谁熟悉 html5 的
<eexp> 光棍王
<xw_y_am> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，您老还记着呢
<NinjaAtomCat>  <article> 与 <section> 那个大
<lubcat> ...王光棍
<NinjaAtomCat> 章节 在文章下 么
<Colin-shzsc> 转图：11 年 11 月 11 日在魔都地铁 11 号线 11111 号车厢（不清楚是不是 11 点 11 分或者再带个 11 秒）：http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/741820a1jw1dmzsw22dgwj.jpg
<xw_y_am> 呜呜，第一次用xchat，谁能告诉我给某人发消息用加什么指令。。。。
<ofan> nnd又跑了
<zhangchunlei> 类似于私信 不公开的吗
<eexp> Colin-shzsc: ExifLoader: The data supplied does not seem to contain EXIF data.
<xw_y_am> 不是，就是前边有某人的昵称的
<eexp> 假照片嘛
<zhangchunlei> 输入几个字母 tab健补全
<xw_y_am> 额。。这么神奇。。。
<xw_y_am> zhangchunlei, 这么神奇。。。
<zhangchunlei> 终端命令不是也可以补全的 tab 就这么神奇
<NinjaAtomCat> 神奇的 tab
<xw_y_am> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Colin-shzsc> eexp: 被围脖神马的一折腾 exif 信息自然就没了
<eexp> 通常，就算转尺寸，exif也应该保留的。
<eexp> 除开转格式
<Colin-shzsc> eexp: 但是新浪它是要加水印的，这当中可能它会把图片重新压缩
<eexp> 额。那是动格式了。可能。只是软件不应该这样做的。应该保留数据的。
<zhangchunlei> Colin-shzsc: 貌似可以设置不加水印
<Colin-shzsc> zhangchunlei: 嗯，这又不是我自己微博上的图片，而且就国内这种环境来说最好还是有水印，而且如果不介意的话还最好把水印加在中间，即便是 CC 也是需要署名出处的来着
<mao> 请教各位个问题，我用64位系统把无线网卡关掉，结果在32位系统里无法打开网卡，用网卡开关都不好使，各位大侠知道怎么回事吗
<xw_y_am> luoq: 又见ipv6号，敢问哪个大学？？？
<xw_y_am> mao: 同问。。。。
<mao> xw_y_am: 你也遇到这样的问题了？ 起初我还以为是网卡坏了
<luoq> 清华的
<xw_y_am> 膜拜
<xw_y_am> mao: 啊。。。不是
<cuihao> linux有没有命令什么的，测试一个库是否存在
<mao> xw_y_am: 你是问我那个大学的？
<xw_y_am> mao:队的队的
<mao> xw_y_am:学校不好，还是不献丑了
<xw_y_am> mao: 额。。。好吧好吧，鄙人仅是好奇，不强求
<ofan_> cuihao: find
<ofan_> cuihao: 包管理器就可以，库的包名都是lib开头的
<MeaCulpa> cuihao: shell 里的-e?
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/akg-k420-headphones-love-technology-unlimited-coupons-sent-298-yuan-298-yuan.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » AKG 爱科技 K420 头戴式耳机送298元无限制券 298元包邮
 * kenifanying sftp 登录某个主机，要加什么参数才能输入中文？ 我在debian,fedora 下分别用ibus,fcitx,都无法在sftp 中输入中文，怎么解决？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mea君，你有没有要买的东西，我们share一下？
<ofan_> kenifanying: 跟sftp有什么关系
<ofan_> kenifanying: 你是跑去console下了吧
<kenifanying> ofan, gnome-terminal
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我没啥，肉干足矣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我说的是苏宁那个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 苏宁现在是买300返三百
<MeaCulpa> 0
<kenifanying> ofan, 诶……有点不懂，我是直接 sftp user@192.168.1.2这种登录……
<MeaCulpa> 无线鼠标一个，CD刻录盘10张，dvd刻录盘50张
<adam8157> roylez: wow!!!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去他们网站看看....给爹妈弄个无线鼠标
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有，我要卧室买个dvd机器放A
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 带divx解码即可
<MeaCulpa> 我去看看，500块钱估计
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我想要个 lexar 的u盘，能带我一下就带一下
<adam8157> roylez: 买一个送我吧
<MeaCulpa> ... 我先看看...
<adam8157> roylez: 没有帐号
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 买300送300，总共你能买600的
<roylez> adam8157: 注册不行啊，笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 懒得注册...
<kenifanying> ofan, 你说的我跑到console下是什么意思？怎么解决输入中文问题？谢谢
<adam8157> roylez: 送你个无线鼠标
<ofan> kenifanying: 输入都是本地的问题，跟什么sftp没关系
<roylez> adam8157: 不要，你自求多福...
<adam8157> roylez: 555
<kenifanying> ofan, 那要怎么弄？还是不懂 我在本地用gnome-terminal, sftp user@192.168.1.2登录上去，这样不能输入中文，该怎么做？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://sale.suning.com/images/advertise/hg/1111fqls/index.html#f4
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 苏宁易购：0元裸售，1111款海量抄底，买多少返多少
<ofan> kenifanying: gnome-terminal里能输入，就可以
<kenifanying> ofan,我的问题是ssh 上去可以输入中文，sftp 上去不能……
<eexp> roylez: 又买家电？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看好没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_376129_.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 万利达影碟机DVD DVP-820【报价、价格、评测、参数】_DVD_苏宁易购
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_391102_.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看好的没货...
<adam8157> roylez: 你都要买啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我就觉得lexar的u盘挺合适
<roylez> adam8157: 限量50台
<adam8157> roylez: 什么?
<roylez> adam8157: 51buy卖110，这里卖140，半价的话70，可以省30
<adam8157> roylez: 准备买这个 http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_48639_.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 飞利浦电动剃须刀HQ912【报价、价格、评测、参数】_剃须刀_苏宁易购
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 如果搭不上你的边，那就算了
<phoenixlzx> ArchlinuxCN开始维护服务器，在Google+的ArchlinuxCN信息页可以看到即时状态
<roylez> adam8157: 你找蛤蟆之流share啊
<cfy> 死ee不在
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，只有飞利浦的，丫没mp4支持
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你看到合适的没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我找找无线鼠标
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_354600_.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 微软无线蓝影便携鼠标3500(黑灰)【报价、价格、评测、参数】_鼠标_苏宁易购
<MeaCulpa> 这个一百块钱，凑到了么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还有吗？能凑到140吗？
<cfy> .....
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> roylez: 又在买了。。。乐乐
<roylez> cfy: ....
<lubcat> .....
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<cfy> ofan: 光棍节，打折不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052__-7_215091_.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 万利达DVDDVP-965【报价、价格、评测、参数】_DVD_苏宁易购
<MeaCulpa> 贵点行么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个 388
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 总共最多返300券呢
<ofan> cfy: 不打
<cfy> ofan: .....
<MeaCulpa> dvd+无线鼠标，488块钱了
<ofan> cfy: 给我介绍个mm，就送一年
<cfy> ofan: 太不实惠额
<cfy> ofan: 给我介绍个，我买一年
<ofan> cfy: 你妹
 * cfy 买1年，还不用
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 想尝试下Fedora 16了，先请教下catalyst显卡驱动该如何安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353241 驱动始终是A卡用户的痛啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 6wings.k — 2011-11-11 12:30 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你确定你选的dvd在他们那个列表里面？
<MeaCulpa> 啥列表？
<MeaCulpa> ....我擦，还要列表内的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我理解错了。。。我以为随便买的
<MeaCulpa> 我再看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....找不到合适的就拉倒吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_286609_.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 罗技无线键鼠套装MK520(920-002576)【报价、价格、评测、参数】_键鼠套装_苏宁易购
<MeaCulpa> 这个
<MeaCulpa> 这个好，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 269
<MeaCulpa> 够了吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的139，你还有什么下次要买的东西没？
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> 你就一个u盘？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对啊
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 话说销毁信用卡，有什么注意的地方没？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 打电话 剪碎
<ofan> 烧掉
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 我这个是过期了..就直接碎了就行了吧？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 可以 留着也行 反正没用了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 邪恶一下，碎纸机能干这个不？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 能 我查过了
<GNUdog|work> GNUdog|work: 好..那果断碎纸机的干活..
<adam8157> roylez: 收不到验证邮件阿
<adam8157> roylez: 只有展示的那些才送?
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 麻烦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一样样易迅吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我去中山路转转
<MeaCulpa> 花生汤
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下午还得去客户那边点个卯
<MeaCulpa> 靠近鼓浪屿有个花生汤好吃
<MeaCulpa> 弄堂里的沙茶面...
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> 你可以去逛逛疯狂的赛车拍摄地，lol
<NinjaAtomCat>  问一个问题， 源码有必要 80 列换行么
<MeaCulpa> 我丫的还没吃饭呢...吃饭去
<MeaCulpa> NinjaAtomCat: 没啥是有必要的...
<MeaCulpa> NinjaAtomCat: 我有300不换行的 :)
<NinjaAtomCat> 我现在都严格按80列换行， 但排版很难看啊
<NinjaAtomCat> MeaCulpa, 方便在 终端的 vi 中看呢
<NinjaAtomCat> tty 终端
<adam8157> roylez: 易付宝在哪?
<roylez> adam8157: 母鸡
<roylez> adam8157: 自己google
<roylez> adam8157: 我出去了
<adam8157> .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 黄则和似乎评价不高呢
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 11月到期，是11月就不能用了，还是12才不能用..
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 12
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 嚓...搞早了...还有，招商是不是不管几张卡都是一个账户，往哪个卡上还都一样?
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 都一样 一个账户
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 你现在有多少额度？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 固定35K, 临时70K
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 嚓...米人啊..
<caleb-> NinjaAtomCat: 自己的代码无所谓了
<caleb-> NinjaAtomCat: 跟人合作就要有 coding style
<NinjaAtomCat> caleb-, 哦， 谢了
 * caleb- 都宽屏了还要 80 做毛…
<ofan_> 看片爽
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐，，沒想到跟我一塊進來，，
<xw_y_am> ofan_: 额。。。。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 中午好
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 嗯，早上好。。
<lubcat> 哦。这时才发现 地球还是蛮大的。
<lubcat> 一个聊天室里过着各种各样的时间。
<ofan> 不去过光棍节？
<ofan> 我这光棍节放假一天
<lubcat> 这福利。。
 * adam8157 又让主席搞得败家了
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛醒的。。。 
 * GNUdog|work 光棍节各种福利有木有...以后应该发个光棍证，凭证享受福利...
<xw_y_am> 不过还是觉得聊天室不够火爆呢？？
<ilovezoe> .
<Ruby> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> Ruby: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ∑(δQi/Ti)r=0
<CyrusYzGTt> > ∑(δQi/Ti)r=0
<Ruby> adam8157: int *是一种数据类型？
<adam8157> Ruby: 是啊
<Ruby> adam8157: (int *)0x33333333的意思是?
<adam8157> Ruby: 这是右值吧
<adam8157> Ruby: 意思就是这是个地址, 是个int
<Ruby> adam8157: 如果它不是右值呢？它就是一个单独的表达式
<adam8157> Ruby: 标记这是个int, 然后没别的作用. 可以这样用么?
<Ruby> adam8157: 可以吗？
<adam8157> Ruby: 应该不可以吧...
<Ruby> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> Ruby: 单纯只是强制转换, 什么效果也没有阿
<adam8157> Ruby: 即使可以也没有什么具体作用
<caleb-> compiler 会抱怨的
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 可以吧..gcc会优化掉这种没用到的东西..
<adam8157> caleb-: GNUdog|work 就像写一行1+1; 当然会算. 除了影响语义块 没其它作用...
<Ruby> adam8157: 如果一个单独的表达式(int*)a，它转换完后存在哪呀？所以它应该是错的？
<adam8157> Ruby: 没作用
<GNUdog|work> Ruby: 看了下，果然gcc优化掉了..最终根本就没有出现在程序的代码里..
<adam8157> Ruby: 不会影响原来a的类型
<caleb-> 当然不会出现在代码啊
 * adam8157 败家啊...
<Ruby> GNUdog|work:o 
<AireadFan> adam8157, 在裸板编程的情况下，用C访问某个寄存器的时候(int *)0x33333333很有用，除了这种情况，其它就没什么用了，都是在虚拟地址下的
<adam8157> AireadFan: 单独这么一行 作用是什么呢?
<AireadFan> adam8157, 单独这么一行是没有任何副作用的....要这样*(int *)0x33333333 |= 3 << 12; 才有用
<adam8157> AireadFan: 所以说
<AireadFan> adam8157, 嗯，了然
<adam8157> AireadFan: 访问寄存器都是用地址
<AireadFan> adam8157, ?
<adam8157> AireadFan: 难道不是么
<AireadFan> adam8157, 是呀
<adam8157> AireadFan: 看私聊
<Ruby> adam8157: 不用指针，能对指定地址访问吗？
<adam8157> Ruby: 不用指针 怎么知道是地址?
<Ruby> adam8157: 自己随便指定个地址
<adam8157> Ruby: 我问你怎么表达? 只写一串数字, 不加星号 怎么区分是int还是地址?
<Ruby> adam8157: 所以我才问不用指针能不能
<adam8157> Ruby: 内嵌汇编
<Ruby> adam8157: 还有别的吗？
<adam8157> Ruby: 应该没有吧
<adam8157> Ruby: 你学C不是按部就班 踏踏实实, 干嘛想这些东西
<Ruby> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> Ruby: C, 不熟悉之前觉得各种怪异, 熟悉之后会觉得各种舒服
<Kandu> Ruby: 若不做無意義的指針訪問(hanging pointer)，還是可以做到的
<Ruby> adam8157: scanf里面可以直接用内存地址代替&吗？
<MeaCulpa> 国内的大多都是从C学起的，就是说都没学对...否则应该人人都很舒服...
<xiangfu> &(*0x333333) /* not tested */
<xiangfu> 不知道行不行
<ofan> 不行
<Ruby> Kandu: 怎么作？
<adam8157> Ruby: 没试过 可能不大对, 因为没类型, 接着+1存储会出错
<Ruby> adam8157: 先(int *)0x33333333;然后scanf("%d",0x33333333)
<ofan> Ruby: http://book.douban.com/subject/1927968/  
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 标准C语言基础教程 (豆瓣)
<adam8157> Ruby: 没用 强制转换是暂时的 只对那一句起作用
<Ruby> ofan: 谢谢
<Ruby> adam8157: 先int *p=(int *)0x33333333;然后scanf("%d",0x33333333)
<adam8157> Ruby: 不行 scanf看不到p
<Ruby> adam8157: c不是可以直接对内存地址进行操作吗？
<Ruby> adam8157: 书上写的
<adam8157> Ruby: 可以啊 但是函数有自己的作用方式啊!!!
<Ruby> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> Ruby: 你应该先好好学好再去想这些啊 亲
<Kandu> Ruby: 可參考用數組模擬方式，也就是自己做 heap MM。但有局限(沒指定 absolute addr 的能力)
<ofan> Ruby: scanf("%d",(int*)0x1)
<Kandu> scanf 有必要寫明白  (int*) 這樣麼，直接填數字就好了吧
<Ruby> Kandu: 可以直接填数字？
<Kandu> scanf(char *, ...) 是 ... 呃
<Kandu> Ruby: scanf 是根據第一個 format 來自己確定指針類型的
<Ruby> Kandu: scanf("%d",0x33333333)
<adam8157> Kandu: 高级
<Kandu> adam8157: 什麼?
<adam8157> Kandu: 厉害
<Ruby> Kandu: 这样可以吗？
<ofan> Ruby: printf("%x",((int*)0x7fff69dec564)[-1024]++);
<CyrusYzGTt> 我終於明白了， 高手在民間的真意了。。 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • U盘出错非得到XP下chkdsk吗？linux怎么解决而没有危险？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353251 我的U盘有时候会出现变成只读设备的状态,一查原来是因为磁盘有问题,可能需要扫描的情况.这时候我就会进入windows的命令符状态下，输入chkdsk /f g:的命令来修复，之前在论坛里看到linux下的扫描命令很危险，一 ...
<Kandu> Ruby: 你說呢
<Ruby> Kandu: 不知道
<Ein-lio> hey!
<ofan> c里隐式转换太多
<ofan> 很多时候都觉得c是弱类型的 lol
<Ruby> adam8157:  scanf("%d",0x33333333)这样是可以的？
<adam8157> Ruby: 试试吧...
<mofaph> Emacs 删除到第一个非空白字符的命令是什么？效果是“C-@ M-m C-w”
<eexp> 玩地址？直接写内存？想死吧。
<mofaph> Ruby: 如果你机器中有这样的内存地址，是可以的
<eexp> 啥系统会让你这样写
<ofan> mofaph: 你要买个方向盘才行
<mofaph> Ruby: 除非你知道那个地址是你确切想操作的
<Ruby> mofaph: 哦
<pocoyo> mofaph: 不知道。
<Ruby> 汇编不就是对地址直接操作吗？用c也对地址直接进行操作不好吗？
<ofan> Ruby: 你写汇编直接写地址？
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 败了啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 买了一个飞利浦剃须刀 一个无线路由
<eexp> Ruby: 除开真个系统的内存，都是你在管理。否则不可能让你这样写的。
<Ruby> ofan: 我是菜鸟，我是这样做的
<eexp> adam8157: 你也长胡子麽
<ofan> Ruby: 你运行过没有
<adam8157> roylez: 准备用券买摄像头什么的
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<Ruby> ofan: 没
<adam8157> roylez: 这剃须刀比我手机都贵
<eexp> 围观高级剃须刀
<roylez> adam8157: 用券给我买个u盘，我打一半的钱到你支付宝，如何？
<eexp> 给url
<adam8157> roylez: 要买无线鼠标么?
<tenzu> eexp: 不一定非得胡子啊
<roylez> adam8157: 改个收货地址就成，不需要你出运费
<adam8157> tenzu: 擦...
<eexp> roylez: .
<tenzu> adam8157: 胸毛
<eexp> tenzu: 你高人
<roylez> adam8157: 不要无线鼠标...
<adam8157> roylez: 你自己没买么..
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<tenzu> eexp: 您吉祥
<roylez> adam8157: MeaCulpa 胖子嫌麻烦
<adam8157> roylez: 啊? 你自己没买 忽悠我啊
<roylez> adam8157: hehe
<roylez> adam8157: 专门就是为了忽悠你的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 是用那易付宝付的吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 我正后悔没在这里买耳机
<adam8157> roylez: 是
<adam8157> roylez: 你要买啥优盘
<roylez> adam8157: 我先洗个澡
<roylez> adam8157: lexar 16g的那个
<adam8157> roylez: 这么高级
<eexp> 唉，光棍节一到，他们都疯狂消费。 tenzu
<roylez> eexp: ...
<tenzu> eexp: 我今天连饭钱都省了
<roylez> adam8157: 洗个澡先，刚理发，被厦门人宰了，40元
<eexp> tenzu: 那你今天也不正常了？
<adam8157> eexp: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_48639_.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 飞利浦电动剃须刀HQ912【报价、价格、评测、参数】_剃须刀_苏宁易购
<eexp> roylez: 那肯定你占便宜了
<Ruby> Kandu: 请问我现在是格式字符吗？
<eexp> adam8157: 这。。便宜的啊
<adam8157> eexp: 我手机更便宜
<tenzu> eexp: 我今天没去上班而已
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 。。
 * adam8157 谁要罗技无线鼠标?
<eexp> Razer的，就要。要滚轮的那种
<adam8157> eexp: 只有罗技的
<eexp> 其他鼠标，没特色，都一样的货
<Ruby> MeaCulpa: 我现在是不是格式化字符
<ofan1> http://imgur.com/gallery/2Qf4J
<kk> ofan1 ⇪ t: Nothing makes me laugh more than this. - Imgur 
<Ruby> adam8157: 我现在是不是格式化字符
<adam8157> Ruby: 什么意思?
<Ruby> adam8157: kandu说我的字是什么格式化的，我也不是很了解
<gebjgd> adam8157: 白给？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你在德国...
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 黑屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353254 我的本子是HP的nx6110, 已经好多年了. 上周屏幕变黑, 去修理. 发现屏幕的高压条坏了. 修理的人给我换了个. 说是原厂的(好像说是6个角, 我不懂), 因为可以调亮度. 但问题是, 在图形界面下, 关掉屏幕后(xset -display :0.0 dpms force off或等到自动关屏幕), 再按键盘,  ...
<ofan_> 测试
<kk> ofan_, ....  ㍦ 
<ofan> nnd google竟然打不开了
<Ruby> 出现方块了
<lotcor```> 能打开才是奇怪的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你可以寄到我北京的地址
<gebjgd> adam8157: XD
<adam8157> gebjgd: - -!
<Ruby> adam8157: 那我的字体和别人的字体在你那显示的是一样的吗？
<adam8157> Ruby: 一样
<adam8157> 还能怎样
<ofan> ban掉彩字党
<xw_y_am> ofan: 哈哈
<Ruby> adam8157: 我也不清楚，kandu说我的字体会影响他
<adam8157> 不知道
<ofan> xw_y_am: 你哈哈的是这个？ http://imgur.com/gallery/2Qf4J
<Ruby> adam8157: 可能是加粗吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还没决定买什么？
<Ruby> adam8157: 现在我的nick是加粗的吗？
<adam8157> shi
<ofan> gebjgd: 我决定了，就是没钱
<Ruby> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 卖屁股去
<ofan> gebjgd: 没渠道
<Ruby> adam8157: 还有别人是加粗的吗？
<gebjgd> ofan: 找knownbad
<ofan> gebjgd: 远程吗？
<gebjgd> ofan: 老屁股了
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<ofan> 为什么我电驴一直连不上KAD?????
<lotcor```> 9楼
<lotcor```>  
<lotcor```> 一工厂围墙上有一行大字“在此拉尿的烂JJ。”
<lotcor```> 下面有一行小字“我是女的，不怕。”
<roylez> adam8157: 决定没？
<jyfl987> Fox78: starting forth有中文版本的么？
<Fox78> jyfl987, 有的。 在qq群裏。
<Fox78> 掃描版本
<eexp> gebjgd	ofan: 卖屁股去
<jyfl987> Fox78: 没有在线的那些么？ 我看的forth.com提供的 是 2003年修订的 不知道群里那个是否是这个版本的翻译？
<Fox78> jyfl987, 無在線。 其他不詳。
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/VMPId
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Jesus Watches It Too - Imgur 
<jyfl987> Fox78: 还有个问题确认下 starting forth应该不是基于 win32 forth的吧？ 我有本 forth禅思 貌似是以win32上的forth来讲解的 
<jyfl987> Fox78: 这样的话 那我还是看 forth.com提供的在线英文版本吧
<oinil> 节日快乐！
<Fox78> 推薦看英文的
<jyfl987> ok 
<jyfl987> Fox78: 你平时有用forth做些什么么？ 我看到 有一些大牛对 vmgen感兴趣 vmgen刚好是gforth带的
<Fox78> 不懂vmgen
<Fox78> 用forth幫助日常生活
<jyfl987> Fox78: 说说看呢？ 
<pocoyo> 笔记本屏幕比较暗是怎么回事？
<ofan> pocoyo: 灯管坏了？
<pocoyo> ofan: 我猜也是。但是灯管在哪儿呢？
<pocoyo> ofan: 去哪儿能修？多少钱大概？
<ofan> pocoyo: 电脑城都有，十多块一个，大概
<pocoyo> ofan: 以前摔过一次后 感觉就比较暗了。 还很便宜。改天去看看去。
<adam8157> roylez: 着啥急 hoho
<adam8157> roylez: 刚去倒咖啡了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 不着急，哈哈
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 白给？
<adam8157> roylez: 咋不买个移动硬盘?
<Fox78> jyfl987, 提醒服務，丟骰子計算，k-map圖生成， 表達式虛擬
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 啥
<roylez> adam8157: 太笨重，我又不屯mp3
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 鼠标？
<Fox78> 進制轉換 jy
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 您又不用鼠标
<Fox78> 進制轉換 jyfl987 
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 嚓...还有不用鼠标的？
<Fox78> 我在qq裏面都有貼，你沒看到？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我有触摸板的时候就不用
<jyfl987> Fox78: 提醒服务是怎么整的？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 我触摸板从来都是默认关闭的..你居然喜欢用那东西..
<jyfl987> Fox78: 还有 k0map图  莫非是转成 graphviz格式 ？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 懒得插鼠标
<Fox78> jyfl987, 好玩吧！
<Fox78> 今天沒空說了，先去睡覺
<jyfl987> Fox78: 额 你做啥的 
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 太懒了..
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问一下11.10里面，advance setting中间的shell扩展总是空白肿么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353258 想开gnome3 但是不知为何shell扩展里面总是空白 统计信息: 发表于 由 fcukvista — 2011-11-11 15:00 
<tangfu__> 请问，有人用rabbivcs么
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 貌似我要拿到bonus了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 出息...
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 1000$啊...0_0
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 人贩子..
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 是组织要求我人贩子的
<NinjaAtomCat> jyfl987, 他做狐狸的。
<jyfl987> NinjaAtomCat: 什么？ 莫非你也是玩forth的？
<Ruby> 壮年少女忍者猫
<NinjaAtomCat> 没呢， 我刚来
<NinjaAtomCat> Ruby, 你好
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 你推荐谁了？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 给virt的
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱有真人版实况台球，啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊~~~我快让你搞分裂了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 你不是忙去了么， 怎么还在这
<GNUdog|work> gfrog: 青蛙君，挖坟技术不错...
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 你不睡觉的么
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<knownbad> 屁眼猫
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 现在美国很晚了吧
<knownbad> 在下载wordlist。
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 啥来的
<knownbad> 23：15
<NinjaAtomCat> 世界类表？？？
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 每次你在这回我twitter消息我就是这种感觉。。。
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啧啧
<NinjaAtomCat> 不好意思， 看错单词了
<NinjaAtomCat> 全民英捡参考字表???
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, http://www.lttc.ntu.edu.tw/academics/wordlist.htm 这个么
<kk> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ t: 全民英檢參考字表 GEPT Word Lists
<NinjaAtomCat> 考试的??
<knownbad> 破解密码用的。
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦。 收集情报回火星情报局????
<NinjaAtomCat> 火星间谍?
<Ruby> knownbad: 你不会是用它破解密码吧？
<knownbad> 没，打印后擦屁股用的。
<Ruby> knownbad: 如果服务器不够快的话，还不到猴年马月
<NinjaAtomCat> Ruby, 它是火星人
<NinjaAtomCat> 屁股是扫描器？？？
<knownbad> 是啊，中国的科技
<knownbad> 明天去公司试试
<NinjaAtomCat> ....... 追尾么
<ilovezoe> 更新完系统再去参加party
<knownbad> 低腰露臀。
<nixzhu> 17℃
<ilovezoe> http://www.w3school.com.cn/careers/career_tips.asp
<kk> ilovezoe ⇪ ti: 职业规划提示
 * Ruby 突然有点怀念夏天地里那淡淡的花草味儿
<GNUdog|work> Ruby: 文艺青年 鉴定完毕..
<eexp> 北京城管改由市政府直管 广州联防队员整合成辅警
<Ruby> 还有那股带来阵阵凉意的小风
<GNUdog|work> Ruby: 升级了...
 * Ruby The  tree of life，有空看看
 * Ruby is gone
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求助！Gnome-shell无法正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353263 ubuntu11.10安装gnome-shell后进入gnome后除了壁纸什么都没有，打开gnome-tweak-tool后theme栏shell theme处有一问号，提示无法显示shell扩展，shell扩展栏一片空白 统计信息: 发表于 由 sggs2008 — 2011-11-11 15:26 
<roylez> eexp: 你不和谐
<cfy> eexp: 
<cfy> eexp: 要不要？
<roylez> eexp: 你就要了cfy吧
<jyfl987> eexp: 换汤不换药
<cfy> jyfl987: 现在内存好便宜
<cfy> jyfl987: 硬盘好贵
<jyfl987> cfy: 硬盘暂时的 
<eexp> cfy: 说啥呢
<eexp> 辅警，就是警察了。有公职了？
<cfy> eexp: 短信啊。
<cfy> eexp: 我白发了啊。。
<eexp> 4层电梯洋房?
<cfy> eexp: ...
<eexp> 要啊。晚上在不，传给我。 cfy
<cfy> eexp: 翻短信
<cfy> eexp: ....
<eexp> 现在传？
<cfy> eexp: 。。。。。中文字幕的
<cfy> 我算算
<cfy> (/ (* 570 1024) 100)
<eexp> 上次不是有配音预告的。那才爽
<cfy> 唉。。。。
<cfy> 太慢了，
<eexp> 出口100？
<cfy> 最好估计
<eexp> jyfl987: 你可以更cfy 学了。你看那语法。
<eexp> cfy: 那115
<cfy> eexp: 115....
<cfy> eexp: 最好能断点。。
<eexp> 你不是喜欢的嘛
<cfy> eexp: 算了我vps好了。好了我叫你。反正你也不急
<eexp> 那是
<xw_y_am> 我了个擦，一会儿没看，都刷这么多字儿了。。。。。
<xw_y_am> 看来irc里还是下午比较热闹啊
 * adam8157 俩人干啥呢...
<cfy> adam8157: 啊但
 * adam8157 该弄个快捷键
<eexp> 8157 不要武器。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.2cto.com/Article/201111/110104.html  這個有用麼？？
<adam8157> eexp: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 看我linux如何防SYN攻击 - 系统安全 - 红黑联盟
<eexp> 你的套路。我的套路。
<cfy> 8157?
<cfy> adam8157: 啥典故
<adam8157> cfy: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<SIDU> 这里有没有外企员工 ？ eg ibm etc ..
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥是29-32?
<adam8157> cfy: 最后四位
<eexp> 他不会反向取
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 有人找一把摸
<SIDU> 外国公司是怎么在大陆卖东西的呢？
<adam8157> eexp: 懒得awk一道
<roylez> adam8157: ???
<roylez> SIDU: ....
<cfy> eexp: 我分成100分，传给你怎么样？
<adam8157> eexp: rev我晓得的
<SIDU> roylez:  我查看了好几个，好像都是没有直接卖的。
<roylez> SIDU: 不关我事呢
<roylez> SIDU: 你要买啥？
<cfy> eexp: 我分成了120分
<SIDU> roylez:  我是卖，不是买。
<roylez> SIDU: ......
<eexp> cfy: .. 难道email?
<SIDU> paypal 被限制。现在国内哪个银行可以即时到帐业务呢？
<eexp> cfy: 别折腾了。传115吧
<caleb-> SIDU: 大企业当然逋需要 paypal
<caleb-> SIDU: 大企业当然不需要 paypal
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ?
<MeaCulpa> 谁？
<adam8157> SIDU: 
<SIDU> caleb-:  大企业通过什么方式向客户收钱呢 ？
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 没见过商业合同？
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 按照我国合同法
<eexp> adam8157: . cut -b 29-
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa: 他是说钱的流动途径..
<caleb-> 除非是直营店，不然大企业一般不直接跟小客户接触的啊
<cfy> eexp: http吧，传好我合并一下
<SIDU> MeaCulpa: 我开了个直销店。
<caleb-> 买小东西找 零售店/淘宝
<adam8157> eexp: 后面多了个 -
<caleb-> SIDU: 在国外？
<SIDU> 在淘宝
<SIDU> 真累。
 * GNUdog|work 看TBBT咯..
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 哦国内公司帐号直接汇款咯
<caleb-> SIDU: 代售国外商品？
<SIDU> 还是找批发商给做吧。
<GNUdog|work> SIDU: 国内的公司，就像旧社会的买办...
<eexp> adam8157: 带-才是取后面的。
<mao> 我的是hp4411的本，用dd命令刻录liveusb不能启动，一直停留在开机的logo那，可是在别人的电脑上就可以启动，谁能帮一下吗
<adam8157> eexp: 结果是"8157    -"
<eexp> 。自己看man
<SIDU> 因为最近我看到我们的对头公司们，在大陆的直销店都关门，我今天才发现。因为淘宝找我关门。YY的。不让国外公司卖东西。
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 嚓..没字幕？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 啥?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: TBBT啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我有阿
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 你用啥放的？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【求助】skype无法使用麦克风... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353265 xubuntu 11.04 系统自带的录音软件可以使用麦克风 skype 麦克风无效果...崩溃 各种软件，各种设置..持续崩溃u 高手助阵... 上图 统计信息: 发表于 由 afox800 — 2011-11-11 15:45 
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: mplayer
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你用的我的字幕?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157: 你是说还有个字幕文件是不？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 是啊
<cfy> 你们谁用hibnerate
<adam8157> cfy: 不要去碰java啊少年
<cfy> adam8157: java?
<adam8157> cfy: 哦 看错了
<cfy> adam8157: 我再说休眠和睡眠啊
<adam8157> cfy: 我用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 人家说的是电源管理
<cfy> adam8157: 我好像失败了。suspend可以
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你鸡冻啥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯 硬盘那种
<cfy> adam8157: hibnerate不行啊，开了10G的swap也不行。
<cfy> adam8157: 不过我还没查资料，我看看
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那个，Linux世界没几个人搞出来的把
<adam8157> cfy: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我用过
<adam8157> cfy: 改这个
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么改？
<cfy> adam8157: 其实suspend用用也不错
<adam8157> cfy: 然后重新生成initramfs
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/eladies/news/v/2011/1102/113261547925.html
<adam8157> cfy: 看看就知道了 
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 国外MM抖奶抓狂 录制怪异舞蹈_新浪视频
<cfy> adam8157: 好的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...我大概4年前没搞出来，网上搜了一圈很多人没搞出来...现在大概牛了
<cfy> adam8157: touch一下？
<adam8157> cfy: 什么系统?
<cfy> adam8157: debian testing
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<adam8157> cfy: 那就有这个文件阿
<cfy> adam8157: 没。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 麼事？？
<adam8157> cfy: ...pm-utils装了?
<cfy> adam8157: 装了，我用pm-suspend的
<adam8157> cfy: 那不晓得了...
<cfy> adam8157: pm-hibnerate不行
<cfy> adam8157: ..
<cfy> adam8157: 大爷
<adam8157> cfy: 我有那个文件的
<adam8157> cfy: 新建好了
<cfy> adam8157: 算了，suspend就挺好，
<roylez> adam8157: 想好没？
<cfy> adam8157: 快速
<adam8157> cfy: 反正是conf.d
<cfy> adam8157:  哦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.doit.com.cn/article/2011/1110/7078066.shtml
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Hadoop技术应用发展迅速 安全仍是一大问题_DOIT资讯
<adam8157> roylez: 我有自己要买的东西 哈哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<owr> 请问一下怎样在 gnome-terminal 里克隆会话呀
<pocoyo> owr: 什么叫克隆会话？
<xw_y_am> owr: 额。。。从来没用过克隆会话的表示压力很大。。。。
<adam8157> 子密钥有什么好处?
<owr> 比如你在一个gnome-terminal里远程登录一台主机，这时需要打开一个，连上，如果不克隆的话，还得输入密码什么的，很麻烦
<owr> 虽然有screen，但是不想用
<metbsd> 联想笔记本好不好
<metbsd> 我打算买小Y
<nixzhu> 找个有“Ubuntu Ready”贴牌的
<pocoyo> !test | jyfl987 
<lubotu2> jyfl987: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<adam8157> 子密钥有什么好处?
<xw_y_am> metbsd: 反正也要自己装
<metbsd> 装啥？
<xw_y_am> metbsd: 啊？？？
<xw_y_am> metbsd: 系统啊
<xw_y_am> metbsd: Ubuntu就行。。。。
<adam8157> AireadFan: 如果给你offer了 就及时通知我
<AireadFan> adam8157, 打电话的offer?
<adam8157> AireadFan: 一般是HR会先给你打电话确认, 这时候你就可以给我说了
<AireadFan> adam8157, ok^_^
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你买卖正好，羡慕嫉妒干
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 才1000$ 比你们少太多
<MeaCulpa> 1000$?? 擦，发财
<MeaCulpa> 我一票都没干成呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可能要成2-3票
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 羡慕啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 俺blog有200位读者...潜在客户都是
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 寡人也是你blog的讀者
<roylez> adam8157: 不帮我了么？
<roylez> adam8157: 坏蛋
<adam8157> roylez: lol 自己买啊
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> eexp: e神，你要败家不？
<xw_y_am> roylez: 额。。。败家。。。
<eexp> roylez: 挑这节日买东西。我才不干
<adam8157> roylez: 给我买个音箱 用券 可否
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我的blog几个月没更新了，大概现在还有2x个subscribe
 * MeaCulpa 凡是被RH拒的童鞋可以找主席和我
 * MeaCulpa 提供简历翻译服务...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给你发个?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去，没征得人家同意，你做外围啊
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 兼职？
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/11/11/photos_elderly_guangxi_women_practi.php#photo-1
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Photos: Elderly Guangxi women practice bayonet charge: Shanghaiist
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么会找到你的
<gfrog> adam8157: 简历一直在智联挂着的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都关了的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 简历翻译服务？ 可以帮我翻译成德语嘛？ lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 为啥要关，我从来都是开着的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里有猿族崛起720p和TBBT今天的720P
<gfrog> adam8157: 不看片~ 我在看二战纪实图片，hiahia
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为怕被诱惑...
<adam8157> gfrog: 安心学习再说
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 霸气外露
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，每次聊的过程也是锻炼的机会，学习人家面死后方法，练习自己的忽悠能力，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> d
<MeaCulpa> 断网
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2888961/
<[ub]> gfrog ⇪ ti: 《kindle 6寸电纸书 集散帖 —— 不定时更新》_VeryCD电驴下载
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 不过我那些够看了...
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=873840&extra=page%3D1
<[ub]> gfrog ⇪ ti: 图说二战 6寸eink版（已全部制作完毕，感谢大家！） - E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> adam8157: 正看这个呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 好看么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 是我喜欢的调调
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天逼自己看1Q84，擦，完全看不进去，俺果然不是文青
<adam8157> gfrog: 早就看过了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你竟然能看完。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 看着感觉心胸里有一块地方变得很爽很畅快
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 这个特效是由compiz怎么设置成这种效果的？求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353275 特效文字描述： 1.鼠标放到左下角，全部窗口最小化 2.鼠标放到右下角，全部窗口凸出缩小，我选择切换 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhengweisk — 2011-11-11 17:04 
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊 好久之前看的了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 是嘛？ 难道是那种便秘依旧豁然开朗的感觉？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<supercatexpert> ……
 * gfrog 啧啧，多贴切的比喻。。。
<palomino|working> .........
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马
<nikerlong> 好不容易才进来这个论坛啊
<pocoyo> nikerlong: 这不是论坛。
<nikerlong> 聊天室
<nikerlong> ／me 想问下，ubuntu12.04LTS最低配置是什么啊？
<palomino|working> ....... , adam8157
<supercatexpert> ……Fedora 16的最小内存需求已经上升到768M了~
<supercatexpert> 跑Ubuntu内存最少都要512M吧
<nikerlong> 我的是赛杨1.73G，内存1.5
<supercatexpert> 那没问题
<nikerlong> 集显
<nikerlong> 80G硬盘
<supercatexpert> Intel集显完全OK
<supercatexpert> 硬盘容量OK
<CyrusYzGTt> CPU OK
<pocoyo> GPU OK.
<nikerlong> 那以后跑UBUNTU12.04真的没问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> CPU > 400Mhz OK
<supercatexpert> ……这都队形了……
<supercatexpert> 是的，只是速度这个不好说而已
<supercatexpert> 不过跑11.10没问题的话就应该是可以的
<nikerlong> 我现在用的是10.04，一直都用LTS
<ScarletWolf> Money，FAIL
<supercatexpert> 其实用LTS不如换Debian Stable~~~
<supercatexpert> 纯个人意见~
<ScarletWolf> supercatexpert: 超猫砖家
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 还真是
<nikerlong> DEBIAN STABLE要在哪里下？
<pocoyo> nikerlong: www.debian.org
<nikerlong> 能不能直接换呢？
<supercatexpert> 不过乃目前的系统没问题的话，别换了
<pocoyo> nikerlong: 怎么个直接法？
<supercatexpert> 2个是不同的发行版，要换就必须重装(配置文件倒是可以部分保留)
<nikerlong> 就是我在终端里输某个指令什么的
<supercatexpert> ……这个是不可能的……
<nikerlong> 呵……那请问这两个具体有什么不同呢，都是UBUNTU一大类的吧？
<supercatexpert> Ubuntu是基于Debian的
<ScarletWolf> nikerlong: 什么叫ubuntu一大类。。。
<supercatexpert> 当然现在和Debian这边的差别已经是越来越大了
<nikerlong> 我还以为DEB是UBUNTU的一个分支呢，就像Kubuntu一样
<gfrog> supercatexpert: ubuntu不是debian + bug嘛？
<supercatexpert> gfrog: 是有这个说法~
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说，下个阶段我们要测freebsd的guest了。。 奇葩呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 还支持这个呢?
<supercatexpert> 我等FreeBSD出9.0啊……
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，所以说奇葩
<supercatexpert> 然后丢KVM里面跑，本机也装一个~
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 在freebsd里测试什么？KVM？
<MeaCulpa> rl
<supercatexpert> FreeBSD Guest应该是在虚拟机里面跑FreeBSD吧
<nikerlong> 我现在是在学校，因为用的是电信NETKEEPER拨号，我这个也是在查了好多资料好不容易才在UBUNTU上设置好了它的拨号程序，那转到DEB上会不会又找设置不了呢？
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 反啦
<supercatexpert> 方法基本是一样的
<supercatexpert> 其实FreeBSD那边确实有KVM的Port
<gfrog> supercatexpert: 你敢用？
<supercatexpert> ……当然不用……
<supercatexpert> 我又不用FreeBSD做主系统用……
<ayaka> 有人熟悉X工作原理吗，我有些问题
<zhangkaixuan> 请问 happytim671是那个兄台
<supercatexpert> ayaka……彩花?
<ayaka> supercatexpert, yes
<supercatexpert> X11的什么问题?
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 关于它的工装原理，如果没有硬件加速时怎么工作的？
<supercatexpert> 这个Wiki上有简要介绍的: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/X11
<[ub]> supercatexpert ⇪ t: X Window系統 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 知道这些
<supercatexpert> 硬件加速一般是指硬件OpenGL支持
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 灭哈哈。。。
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ?
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 我是想说它只是单纯的写入显卡的显存，无视GPU？
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 发本子了？
<supercatexpert> 肯定是要用GPU处理的……
<hamo_laptop> gfrog: 实习生还有本子发？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你不是赶火车去了么
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 比如没安装私有驱动的时候
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 对呀..回家收拾收拾东西就走..
<supercatexpert> 那个是用过标准VGA驱动支持的吧
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 还用收拾...
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: 我觉得也木有。。。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 洗个衣服先...
<supercatexpert> hamo_laptop: 去哪里实习?
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 有洗衣机么
<hamo_laptop> supercatexpert: 如花
<supercatexpert> ……那是什么地方?
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 那个时候就是那样工作的？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 必然的..要不我现在拿哪只手打字阿...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: Raj & Howard Inc.
<hamo_laptop> supercatexpert: ^^
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 还说没有洗衣机的话可以周末去找我
<supercatexpert> 貌似Fedora 17还要加上软件图形加速支持
<ayaka> supercatexpert, debian的
<hamo_laptop> 周末就不在北京啦..
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 【分享】Linux Ubuntu下看电视直播（无需虚拟机、无需wine、无额外插件）【更新中】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353277 首先啊，有一阵没再论坛新帖了。发个帖子，顺便和论坛的筒子们问个好啊。 好吧，闲话少叙哈，进正题。 目前似乎有极少的直播软件支持Linux系统，所以要支持Linux下看直播那么就 ...
<supercatexpert> 这样即使没有合适的显卡驱动，也可以利用GPU来跑gnome-shell这样需要图形加速的
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 再想见到我就得周二了...
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 如何做到？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: - -!
<supercatexpert> ayaka: 做到什么?
<ayaka> 这样即使没有合适的显卡驱动，也可以利用GPU来跑gnome-shell这样需要图形加速的
<supercatexpert> 错了，是用CPU，我打错了~
<supercatexpert> 软件加速当然是用CPU了
<ayaka> 那这时显卡的GPU不完全工作，实际上只有显存在工作？
<supercatexpert> 显卡是以标准VGA的方式工作的
<supercatexpert> 显卡除了支持自己的标准，还都要遵守一个公共的标准
<supercatexpert> 不过标准VGA当然是没有硬件加速功能的
<cfy> 死ee又不在
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 我知道有标准VGA
<ayaka> supercatexpert,标准VGA模式下GPU是不参与工作的是吧？
<supercatexpert> 应该还是需要工作的
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 我看书上说，好像这时是直接写入显存的
<supercatexpert> 这个我没了解过
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 我学习写硬件驱动时有一段讲到X，我根据它猜的，您熟悉私有驱动吗？
<supercatexpert> ……肯定不熟^
<ayaka> supercatexpert, 我是说大至工作原理
<supercatexpert> ……不了解……
<mao> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6670  @ 2.20GHz
<mao> cpu MHz		: 1200.000
<mao> 为什么cpu MHz是1200呢
<nikerlong> 如果是GHz那就是1.2了
<mao> nikerlong: 怎么算的啊
<mao> 为什么不是2.2G呢
 * gfrog 啧啧，忽悠晚上腐败活动未果。。。
<nikerlong> 我是1200／1000＝1.2
<nikerlong> 真正应该是1200／1024才对
<ayaka> sunwilston, 谢谢您了
<nikerlong> 1.171875
<mao> nikerlong: T6670  @ 2.20GHz,那这个2.2GHz有时怎么回事呢
<supercatexpert> 本子的CPU是会自动降频的
<ayaka> nikerlong, HZ我想是千进位的
<supercatexpert> 我的CPU是Core i3 350M，标称频率2.27G，实际最低频率是933MHz
<supercatexpert> Hz是1000Hz=1KHz
<mao> supercatexpert: 你能不能贴出来cat /proc/cpuinfo关于cpu型号的那一行
<ayaka> mao, 您刚才是不是去OFTC了？
<supercatexpert> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz
<supercatexpert> cpu MHz		: 933.000
<mao> ayaka: 什么是OFTC？
<ayaka> mao, 只是昵称相同，debian irc server
<mao> supercatexpert: 下面的一行频率是降频后的频率吗/
<supercatexpert> 是
<supercatexpert> 其实是可变的
<ayaka> 我该死的路由会阻止41协议，UDP不稳定死了
<supercatexpert> cpu MHz		: 2266.000
<mao> supercatexpert: 好像我每次出来的结果都一样啊
<mao> supercatexpert: 怎么能让他高上来
<supercatexpert> 因为CPU频率是会动态调节的
<NinjaAtomCat> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/rgFZxMIjg78/
<[ub]> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ ti: 【黑纸】吳彥祖 ﹣ 中國人最喜歡歧視中國人_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 黑纸 blackpaper
<supercatexpert> 没必要让它上来啊，跑上来要多发热的
<supercatexpert> 该用它的时候会自动升上来的
<ayaka> 只要关掉功能即可
<ayaka> 其实那个技术不靠谱，经常误判
<supercatexpert> 还好了，我这里工作正常
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府人， 看看那视频， 因为那是讲广府话的
<supercatexpert> GNOME里面装一个CPUFreq Applet就是了
<supercatexpert> 可以看和修改每个核心的CPU频率
<supercatexpert> 也可以定制成根据需要自动变更CPU频率
<NinjaAtomCat> supercatexpert, 装那个干嘛， 用 conky 不更好么
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ???
<supercatexpert> conky不能改
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 不认识我了么， 我是忍者原子猫
<supercatexpert> 而且我不定制wm的，直接用GNOME
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 滾，，死忍者
<NinjaAtomCat> supercatexpert, 哦你说用那东西调啊
<ayaka> 对了关于screen的vbell和粘贴问题有人知道答案吗？
<adam8157> ayaka: 有 怎么了
<ayaka> adam8157, 告诉我答案吧
<adam8157> ayaka: 问题呢?
<adam8157> ayaka: c-a :vbell off
<ayaka> adam8157, 永久的？
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 广州现在的人很文明了感觉。 前段时间去广州， 好像都没见有啥不好的行为
<adam8157> ayaka: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.screenrc
<adam8157> ayaka: 写到配置文件里
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 那是因爲有領導的意願在那，而且貌似是領導下達的指令
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 領導決定一切
<adam8157> ayaka: 下班回家了
<ayaka> adam8157, 复制粘贴问题,shift ctrl v不能用
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧
<yanqian> 大家好啊，想问个nginx的问题，第一次安装有些问题很纳闷
<ayaka> adam8157, 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 一切爲了領導。爲了領導的一切
<adam8157> ayaka: 本来就不管用
<adam8157> ayaka: try c-insert and s-insert
<NinjaAtomCat> 但我还是觉得广州的人， 还是文明的。 广东人是有前途的
<NinjaAtomCat> 好了不说了
<ayaka> adam8157, 可是难道我要点鼠标？
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 广州好像地铁也出事了是么
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 嗯，貌似，，不過我沒有看過新聞，，聽你說的，，
<NinjaAtomCat> 在广州时， 我姑妈还批评上海的地铁追尾完全是认为责任问题。 回来不久就听到广州地铁也出事了。 哪里都逃不掉啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 还有哪地铁没出事的， 北京电梯
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, http://news.shangdu.com/201/20111029/11_480366.shtml
<[ub]> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ t: 【广州地铁事故】广州地铁四号线发生事故 乘客自行从隧道走出_广州地铁事故_商都新闻
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 沒什麼。。就是說明了，這個社會越來越差，，沒什麼
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 难道，最后一个干净的广州也沦陷了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 嗯，只要在天朝，就木有淨地，， 除了 領導的地方
<NinjaAtomCat> 感觉， 广州这地方都相对地 有公民 意识
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 只侷限在城市地區
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .
<NinjaAtomCat> 如果真的有反抗， CyrusYzGTt 你说会从广州开始， 还是会在北京开始
<testit0001> testit
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 遼寧
<[ub]> testit0001, ....  ㍪ 
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 没真正接触过广州人， 只是感觉广州的人大多关心的是周围与自己相关的事情。 很少关心国家范围的。 看一些电视上得到的印象
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .. 嗯，的確。。 不一定
<NinjaAtomCat> 辽宁??
<nikerlong> 看了半天，还是没看明白UBUNTU与DEBIAN的区别
<nikerlong> 我指的是UBUNTU长期支持版的
<crazypig> ubuntu 12.04就有区别了。
<nikerlong> 12.04也是LTS啊，它用的是GOME3？
<nikerlong> 我个人觉得GNOME3还没有GNOM2好用！
<crazypig> ubuntu 专属桌面：unity
<NinjaAtomCat> nikerlong, 最明显的区别是一个叫 ubuntu 一个叫 debian
<nikerlong> 11.04与11.10就是unity界面嘛？
<NinjaAtomCat> crazypig, 12.04 有啥区别呢
<crazypig> ubuntu有软件中心，debian没。
<NinjaAtomCat> crazypig, 12.04 有啥区别呢
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 这几天有没有被小倩缠着
<crazypig> ubuntu12.04和ubuntu 10.04是有很大区别的。
<nikerlong> unity就是左边有快捷图标，打开程序后菜单栏会最大化而且“合并”到系统栏那种？
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 木有，， 倒是夢見末日之後，，
<crazypig> nikerlong: 是的。
<nikerlong> 不想用那玩意儿
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，末日之后剩下的只有中国人了？？？
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，末日之后剩下的只有中国人和蟑螂了？？？
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，末日之后剩下的只有中国领导人和蟑螂了？？？
<nikerlong> 感觉怪怪得，而且和讨厌的MAC一样，没了自己的特点了！
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 不是，，剩下的是 領導
<NinjaAtomCat> 哈哈
<NinjaAtomCat> 蟑螂也死了啊
<nikerlong> 小强还活着
<nikerlong> 是领导养的
<NinjaAtomCat> crazypig, 有啥明显的改进？
<NinjaAtomCat> 就是说剩下 领导人和蟑螂？？
<NinjaAtomCat> 有困难， 让领导先走
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 在Vbox下用Ubuntu10.10，弄3D效果时出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353286 我照 http://mahysun.blog.163.com/blog/static ... 231242511/ 上面的提示的，先下载了编译环境 sudo apt-get install build-essential libstdc++6 dkms 然后再用VBOX的安装增强功能安装了VBOXADDTIONS 执行了VboxLinuxAddtions.sh文件编译addtions，（我安装的是最新的VBOX4 ...
<crazypig> NinjaAtomCat: 你是指12.04和10.04会有何明显改进吗？
<nikerlong> 真搞不懂，为什么要用3D桌面特效呢？
<zhangkaixuan> 才发现 debian testing 左上角系统里面的首选项和设置没了
<nikerlong> 好看不好用
<CyrusYzGTt> 82.228.53.56 <=== 討厭這個傢伙，，整天 SYN本尊的機器
<nikerlong> SYN是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 82.228.53.56 <=== 討厭這個傢伙，，整天 SYN sent本尊的機器
<NinjaAtomCat> crazypig, 你不是说 ubuntu 12.04 就和 debian 有区别了。 我想就是有很大改进啊。
<maya> 有人想我没
<supercatexpert> casparant: 您来了啊~
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 我
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 木有
<maya> 呜哈哈
<nikerlong> 我今天才来，没有想
<crazypig> maya: 好久不见哪！
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt <== 此人不代表我的言论
<maya> 连上了三个周    今天晚上放假的  明天上午回学校~
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, CyrusYzGTt <== 此人不代表我的言论
<maya> crazypig: 是？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 小丫頭 ，一邊去，， 今天要討論18+禁問題
<maya> 囧
<NinjaAtomCat> 玲音阿姨没来呢
<nikerlong> MAYA是干什么的？我学医的
<crazypig> 以前在技术群里，是Ein 
<maya> 高三的- -
<maya> 噢噢
<maya> 喻华阳
<NinjaAtomCat> 谁
<supercatexpert> zhangkaixuan: Testing现在是GNOME2组件和GNOME3组件混合的状态
<crazypig> maya: 对头。
<maya> :)
<nikerlong> :)
<supercatexpert> maya: 乃不会是RainCloud群那个maya吧
<maya> 老猫~~~~~
<zhangkaixuan> linuxmint在DW的排名超过ubuntu........mint在那个国家这么火
<maya> 想死乃了  呜哈哈~
<supercatexpert> ……
<flh> 请教irssi开始是这个窗口[(status)]，如何设置才能直接进入[#ubuntu-cn]窗口？
<zhangkaixuan> supercatexpert:无奈啊 昨天更新之前还没有呢
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ supercatexpert <=== 這個傢伙是奸貓犯
<maya> 囧
<maya> 乃们认识？
<flh> 请教irssi启动后是这个窗口[(status)]，如何设置才能直接进入[#ubuntu-cn]窗口？
<supercatexpert> ……反正我不认识那家伙~
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, .......
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ supercatexpert <=== 這個傢伙是奸貓犯.. 剛纔發錯了
<NinjaAtomCat> supercatexpert, 你这奸猫犯
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ NinjaAtomCat ... <=== 這個傢伙是奸貓犯.. 剛纔發錯了
<NinjaAtomCat> 哈哈
<NinjaAtomCat> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。。
<maya> 额额额额
<supercatexpert> ……擦……
<maya> 老猫
 * nikerlong 晕
<NinjaAtomCat> unity 现在还是 gtk2 么
<NinjaAtomCat> unity 啥时候换 gtk3
<supercatexpert> Unity有GNOME3组件的
<supercatexpert> 不是GTK+ 2.0吧
<crazypig> fhl /join #ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ .. 看到你的nick有cat..
<supercatexpert> 我看看unity的依赖关系~
<NinjaAtomCat> supercatexpert, 所以我问 unity 是不是改成 gtk3 了， 原来是 gtk2
<NinjaAtomCat> 和 qt4
<supercatexpert> maya: 乃现在不在群里面混了么?
<zhangkaixuan> debian testing终于确定使用3.0内核了 
<crazypig> unity已经改用gtk3了。
<maya> supercatexpert: 木时间啊
<supercatexpert> 现在群已经搬迁了，记得换
<supercatexpert> GAE那边从11.07开始收紧Quota了
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ .. 無所謂了，，廣府電信，用不了
<flh> 作为一个 IRC bot，我认为我很帅
<crazypig> 新的群地址，能通报一下吗？
<supercatexpert> Unity: dep: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.6)     GTK+ graphical user interface library 
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 嗯，， 比 ^k^ 如何？？
<supercatexpert> 我说的是GAE的群，和墙什么的没关系
<supercatexpert> 是Gtalk直接连接GAE机器人做群
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ ... ???
<supercatexpert> 看来Unity已经用GTK+ 3.0了
<nikerlong> supercatexpert很喜欢UNITY？
<supercatexpert> 我是GNOME user
<tusooa> Use-Fvwm
<supercatexpert> 我自己又不用Ubuntu，怎么可能喜欢Unity
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome3.1 飄過
<nikerlong> 我也是啊，但我不喜欢unity
<supercatexpert> 我还是GNOME 2.30，主要是我系统的原因
<supercatexpert> 等Debian Wheezy冻结了~
<CyrusYzGTt> 說錯了，， 應該是 gnome3.2.1 飄過
<nikerlong> 我现在还在用10.04，也是2.3
<crazypig> 同样是gnome3.2
<ScarletWolf> supercatexpert: 你还在等。。。
<nikerlong> 不想用gnome3
<ScarletWolf> maya: 惊现maya
<CyrusYzGTt> 期待 f17
<supercatexpert> 我自己还是挺喜欢GNOME3的~
<nikerlong> 我在等12.04LTS，但又不喜欢GNOME3
<supercatexpert> 不喜欢GNOME3可以换Xfce4的
<nikerlong> 3和MAC太像了，双麻烦
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: f16刚出来。。。
<nikerlong> 怎么换？
<supercatexpert> 自己装一个就是了
<ScarletWolf> maya: ping
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. 我 f16beta RC3就升級了
<maya> ScarletWolf: 哈哈 朗朗
<maya> 狼狼~
<ScarletWolf> maya: 近来可好？
<nikerlong> 能不能教下？我还是第一次听到XFC4
<maya> 还行。。。  除了昨天考试不会做题气哭了。。。。
<ScarletWolf> nikerlong: 另一个桌面环境而已
<ScarletWolf> maya: 呃。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ScarletWolf 是 小狼 ，， 或者稱 澀狼
<maya> 哈哈
<supercatexpert> ……
<NinjaAtomCat> maivel, 装备考啥大学
<ScarletWolf> maya: 模拟考试没什么，别像我，模拟考试挺好，高考很差。。。
<maya> 物理最后两题空的  化学最后两推断题不会
<maya> 我这期中考试。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> maivel, 装备考啥大学
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, , 装备考啥大学
<NinjaAtomCat> 对错人说了
<maya> NinjaAtomCat: 乃终于打对了。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 好
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<maya> NinjaAtomCat: 我说我考浙大行不  哈哈
<ScarletWolf> NinjaAtomCat: 忍者原子猫？
<maya> 囧
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 可以啊
<supercatexpert> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 去報考 異能者學院 > 修真學院 >  創世神學院
<maya> 去报考《雅典学院》- -！
<maya> 找拉斐尔拉呱= =
<ScarletWolf> supercatexpert: 这里动物不少的，仅仅RH就好几个
<maya> 找亚里士多德调情。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 找 吾 調情
<crazypig> 我猪仔跑过～
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 靠公务员。 上帝已报梦给 CyrusYzGTt， 2012后剩下 中国领导 和蟑螂。 考公务员吧
<maya> NinjaAtomCat: 囧 目前没这个愿望。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 当不了领导， 至少可以有些裙带关系， 还可以有一丝生还机会
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 不是，，那樣的，， 其他人去了 地仙界
<maya> 百合~~~
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 要不认哪个领导做干爹
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 東昇神州
<lilydjwg> maya: ;-)
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: 有人找你百合
<maya> NinjaAtomCat: 乃是领导不~
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 我是死定了
<maya> ScarletWolf: 我跟他说话的瞬间他pvt我了 内容是 maya~
<maya> 呜哈哈~
<lilydjwg> pvt 是什么？
<supercatexpert> lilydjwg: 百合子ちゃん～
<maya> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ,, 一般人是去 東勝神洲的
<maya> 呜 见到大家好好
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: 由理酱
<lilydjwg> supercatexpert: 喵呜～你在这里呀～
<maya> 帅帅呢~
<maya> 是呀 老猫也来了~ 还有狼狼~
<lilydjwg> maya: 他在蹲机房吧
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 今天值班丫
 * ScarletWolf 下班
<ScarletWolf> maya: 886
<maya> 好的
<maya> 路上小心~
<supercatexpert> ScarletWolf: またな～
<ScarletWolf> supercatexpert: 看不懂啊T_T
 * maya ScarletWolf  hug~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sexwolf bye
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 不是改中文了么？
<supercatexpert> ScarletWolf: ==see you
<maya> lilydjwg: 百合大家最近怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，， 直接點 色狼
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 还是含蓄点吧
<supercatexpert> maya: 最近就是换群了
<maya> supercatexpert: 酱紫
<supercatexpert> 有机会的话记得加新群: test@vim-cn.com
<maya> 好的
<Ein-lion> 改下名字。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ein-lion§ ,, 豬變成獅子？？
<Ein-lion> 哈哈！这才叫变异嘛！
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，正常。。
<lilydjwg> maya: 最近Google差点把群给整死了。。。
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 收费了？
<lilydjwg> maya: 嗯。。。
<supercatexpert> Quota严重收紧啊
<lilydjwg> maya: 你有兴趣的话可以注册个 @vim-cn.com 的 XMPP 帐号
<supercatexpert> 免费配额少得可怜
<maya> lilydjwg: 木事木事  这不是新建了么
<maya> lilydjwg: 好的  有空
<lilydjwg> maya: 功能还十分欠缺啊
<maya> 恩 哈哈
<sssm> test
<^k^> sssm, ....  ㍫ 
<sssm> 测试
<NinjaAtomCat> 猪???
<Ein-lion> sssm: 测试什么？
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 准备学啥专业啊
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 兽医吧。 我猫病可以帮我免费医治
<roylez> adam8157: 你肥来啦？
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，有好事没？
<tenzu> roylez: 一天没上班, 算不算好事
<roylez> tenzu: 蒜
<adam8157> roylez: 帮我买个音箱?
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<maya> NinjaAtomCat: 囧
<roylez> adam8157: 这算神马？
<maya> adam8157: 当叔~~~~
<wean> ....
<adam8157> maya: 诶
<maya> NinjaAtomCat: 想学语言学。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ Enables higher performance of canvas tags with a 2D context by rendering using Graphics Processor Unit (GPU) hardware. <===這句話什麼意思，，幫忙翻譯，，順便，考你的英語
<NinjaAtomCat> scarletwolf 是日本狼
<maya> wean: 哇哈哈  乃也在呀
<NinjaAtomCat> scarletwolf 是日本狼？
<tenzu> roylez: 我都快懒死了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂。。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 必须的
<wean> 有密探通风报信
<adam8157> roylez: 跟着你败家
<sssm> Ein-lion: 跟ofan学的
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, htm5 的???
<flh_> ei
<tenzu> roylez: 在看Captain American的电影版
<roylez> adam8157: hoho
<lilydjwg> NinjaAtomCat: GNOME 搞的那个吧
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ chrome stable的最新版的 
<NinjaAtomCat> wean, 你暗恋小妹啊
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 你那姘妇来了，哈哈
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ,,
<roylez> tenzu: 不是特别好看。字幕之后有剧透
<wean> NinjaAtomCat: 啥意思
<NinjaAtomCat> 谁????
<roylez> tenzu: marvel似乎字幕之后总有剧透
<tenzu> roylez: 快看完了, 感觉很一般. 而且没字幕
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: maya呀
<roylez> tenzu: 我说的是演员表
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 你难道不知道， CyrusYzGTt 和 maya 的故事？
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 话说您老还记得有个小妹叫 橙子吗？？
<NinjaAtomCat> wean, 你不是说有人告诉你 maya 来了， 你就屁颠屁癫地来么， 一般酱紫反应的只有单相思的人才会有么
<NinjaAtomCat> sssm, 哦
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 求其QQ
<tenzu> roylez: 还没看到那地步
<wean> NinjaAtomCat: 是啊是啊
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你这恋童癖
<tenzu> xw_y_am: 没印象. 前两天论坛里放扣扣那个?
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 青年少女忍者猫
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 恩恩
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<maya> （不解释、、、、）
<tenzu> xw_y_am: 我没加她啊
<Ein-lion> wean: n兄，好久不见
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 问什么本本适合linux的那个
<NinjaAtomCat> sssm, 应该是少女变异忍者猫
<wean> Ein-lion: 哈哈
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: CyrusYzGTt 后来发现了maya的奸情
<xw_y_am> 求问哪位有linux MM的 QQ
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 奸夫没在
<maya> sssm: 纯属胡扯诶。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> sssm, 哦， 导致他每晚都被某种东西缠着睡不着??
<xw_y_am> 额。。。这个，难道同志们今天都很激情嘛。。。。
<maya> 我都忘记“奸夫”是谁了。。。
<xw_y_am> 同求奸情内幕
<NinjaAtomCat> sssm, 导致他梦见末日后？？？
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 那个奸夫一开口都是鸟语
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 有可能吧
<maya> 噗  不跟乃们扯了
<NinjaAtomCat> 那个啊
<maya> 先去洗衣服去~
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 他的nick就是E开头的
<NinjaAtomCat> 我没奶
<xw_y_am> 哈哈 乃哥
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 刚来时，一开口就是鸟语
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lion, ????
<NinjaAtomCat> sssm, 找酒店的老外？？？
<Ein-lion> NinjaAtomCat: 什么事？
<maya> sssm: 乃说伊凡塞斯？
<sssm> maya: 对
<NinjaAtomCat> Ein-lion, <sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 他的nick就是E开头的
<NinjaAtomCat> maya, 的奸夫
<maya> 囧死
<maya> 哈哈
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 这个不清楚
<maya> 我就那次跟他说过超过两句话
<maya> 不解释不解释  去洗衣服~
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 不是这个
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 他没在
<NinjaAtomCat> 就两句话，就让 CyrusYzGTt 如此错乱？？？
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我同情你
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: maya 跟奸夫调情后， CyrusYzGTt 就变成这样了，可怜的 CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<NinjaAtomCat> 就俩句话啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 太脆弱了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  节日快乐
<Ein-lion> NinjaAtomCat: 我的nick刚不久才改成这个。以前是crazypig
<NinjaAtomCat> 好了我教儿子了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<maya> nin！！！！
<maya> NinjaAtomCat: ！！！  猫叔！
<maya> 我说乃怎么这么调侃俺！  乃真坏
<maya> 担心教坏小孩子~
<sssm> maya: 你丫的改口也太快了吧
<maya> sssm: 咋啦？
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 小心你也被 CyrusYzGTt 鄙视
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<xw_y_am> maya: 没事，我们都是成人。。。。
<sssm> maya: 上来就喊叔
<maya> 囧
<flh_> wf
<maya> 猫叔  俺好想乃的~
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 俺同情你
<sssm> ...
<maya> 呜呼呼  俺想去洗衣服了啦~~
<xw_y_am> maya: M神走好。。。
<maya> 先
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【转】移动互联商用市场，联想的四步棋缺一不可 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353294 在联想商用技术发展论坛上，联想传递出一个信号。那就是全面发力移动互联商用市场。对此，笔者观察，联想的四步棋必然是缺一不可，否则很难在移动商用市场走得更远。这四步就是终端、应用平台、后台 ...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 也不告个别
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你可以找到更好的
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 好不容易来一次、
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 再會
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ...
<xw_y_am> 额。。。发现了好多ipv6。。。
 * sssm 用他那幼嫩的小手轻轻地抚摸了下 CyrusYzGTt 那充满泪痕的小脸蛋
<adam8157> maya: - -!
<maya> adam8157: 当叔  他们都在说神马。。。。。
<maya> 光棍节大家这么兴奋么，，，，
<adam8157> maya: 不知道...
<maya> 囧
<maya> 当叔是单身不～
<adam8157> ...
<sssm> adam8157: 我看了下今天的日志发现竟然有人这样用scanf("%d",0x33333333);然后我用gcc编译竟然成功了
<sssm> adam8157: 但是一输入数据程序就中断，这是？
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: scanf("%d",0x33333333);
<jiero> 今天开始 nouveau 不稳定了，玩游戏时 Kernel Panic 两次。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 你试过 按下 Super/mod4/win 键吗？
<xw_y_am> sssm: 额。。。直接固定内存地址啊。。。
<sssm> xw_y_am: 那样可以吗
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 少女忍者猫？
<sssm> adam8157: 你会局话呀？
<yujinnboy> 不知道是不是单身节的原因，路上看到到单个女生看到男生都是两眼放光
<adam8157> sssm: 你不该写那个地址
<xw_y_am> sssm: 可以倒是可以，但是那个地址不一定是什么东西啊
<xw_y_am> sssm: 如果用&***的话，程序自动配置地址，这样更合理，写死了容易出错
<sssm> adam8157: 那写哪个？
<adam8157> sssm: 不应该这么乱写
<xw_y_am> adam8157: 呵呵，这样确实有乱写的成分。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 用 285.05.09 比較好
<sssm> adam8157: 哦
<roylez> adam8157: 死蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 你败了哪些东西啊？
<adam8157> roylez: 剃须刀 路由器 摄像头
<tenzu> roylez: 看完了
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<roylez> tenzu: 看了最后没？
<tenzu> roylez: 看了, May 2012
<tenzu> roylez: 感觉都能猜出来下面的剧情一样
<roylez> tenzu: 由神奇四侠里的那个花花公子演米国队长怪怪的
<roylez> adam8157: 是不是地址写错了？
<tenzu> roylez: 神奇四侠我还没看
<sssm> adam8157: vim里返回上一行末尾的指令是？
<adam8157> roylez: 没
<adam8157> sssm: k$
<roylez> adam8157: 应该写上海的才对吧？
<adam8157> roylez: 什么地址
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> 你要不要买啊
<roylez> 买啥？
<roylez> adam8157: 最近已经败得太厉害了
<adam8157> roylez: 你把我忽悠了...
<roylez> adam8157: 必须的
<adam8157> roylez: 已经收到券了
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，那正好替我买一个u盘了
<roylez> adam8157: 我付一半的钱给你
<adam8157> roylez: 我要买摄像头的阿
<roylez> adam8157: .......
<roylez> adam8157: 你要买多少钱的摄像头？
<adam8157> roylez: 两个摄像头一个音箱
<roylez> adam8157: 我这里倒是有一个以前20多买的，还没拆封
<adam8157> roylez: 过年再给家里买个电脑 和我妈视频
<roylez> o...
<adam8157> roylez: 20 我要买罗技 149的
<roylez> ....
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪
<adam8157> roylez: 反正半价嘛
<nikerlong> 刚才看了个笑话
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs:org-mode-map被去掉了么?(另+一个补全诗句的笨方法) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353301 Code: (defun my-ac-expand-snippets ()   "补全单词和诗句,也可用于补全其他文本片段，默认键绑定设为C-M-/"   (interactive)   (find-file-noselect "~/workspace/my-snippets/words-en.txt")   (find-file-noselect "~/workspace/my-snippets/poem-zh.txt")   (call-inte ...
<sssm> adam8157: fputc('c‘
<sssm> adam8157: fputc('c',fp);可以吗
<nikerlong> 我刚才在路上捡到个鼠标垫，想配个电脑还缺点什么？
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡。
<pocoyo> jiero: 罗姐。
<Freebuilder> 疼猪头像女优什么名字？
<roylez> pocoyo: ...怎么成了泡泡？我有个侄女家的狗就叫做泡泡...
<pocoyo> roylez: ...
<jiero> pocoyo: 怎么把 GNOME-Shell 添加一个方向键选择的窗口管理方案啊？ 例1：双成一组，上下单选项，左右成双轮回。
<jiero> roylez: roylez : roylez 乐乐你坏坏的。
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 被你赶跑啦
<tenzu> Freebuilder: 你猜
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .. 是你們在 胡說
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: 她是自己走的，你不能再怪罪 CyrusYzGTt 了
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 我刚才刚说了 minetest 导致 kernel panic。又来了。
<pocoyo> jiero: arch里面有个插件。用方向键导航的。反正我不会。
<Freebuilder> tenzu: 我哪知道，我有没看几部片子
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 别理会 maya了。
<adam8157> sssm: 好久没用fputc了...
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 啥意思
<jiero> pocoyo: 哦。
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 估计他也不知道名字。
<NinjaAtomCat> sssm, 哦
<tenzu> Freebuilder: 那你接着猜
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 是 NinjaAtomCat  sssm 用言語逼走的。。
<sssm> adam8157: 我gcc了一下是可以的，你都用fputs?
<adam8157> sssm: 好久不用C库了...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 马甲来了
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 不可能。 语言能逼人走？？ 是你干了什么吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你只要你的maya吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<sssm> adam8157: 那你用？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你去抱她了？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 要电话了？
<adam8157> sssm: 内核不用库的... 我手生了...
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, o， 你太喉急了吧
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: ...
<sssm> adam8157: ...
<jiero> RavenChan: 有空吧。
<sssm> jiero: 你果然。。。
<Kandu> adam8157: 現在用 c, 已經沒有厭惡感了，不過還沒覺得舒服。。
<jiero> sssm: 我怎么了？
<adam8157> Kandu: I love it
<RavenChan> jiero, ?
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，久入鮑魚之肆
<sssm> jiero: 你怎么能用抱来说 CyrusYzGTt 呢
<jiero> sssm: ？因为我经常？
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 松鼠又有心续集了
<jiero> RavenChan: 回答。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 松鼠又有新续集了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 木有
<RavenChan> jiero, 什么事？
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/65023741-1290055681.html
<^k^> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ ti: 好莱坞动画片《鼠来宝3》最新预告片_全球无敌八卦王_新浪播客
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛是說我自己，對其沒厭惡了。不過心裡還是知道它是臭的
<adam8157> Kandu: why...
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ..是你，，不走 maya的，，本來木什麼事的
<Kandu> 曾經滄海難為水啊，蛋蛋
<sssm> Kandu: 举手赞成
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 是你喉急。 
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin3
<supercatexpert> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, log可以作證。。
 * sssm 学不会c的孩子表示路过
 * NinjaAtomCat 让 CyrusYzGTt 寂寞了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<stock-cn> 请问，这个要怎么下载 https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, git clone
<jiero> RavenChan:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=351530&p=2532055#p2532055 帮我改写成 gnome-shell-extension吧。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GNOME-Shell 的幾點 _ ADD:D
 * sssm 替 CyrusYzGTt 狠狠地打了下 NinjaAtomCat 的小屁股
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 用啥命令下载
<NinjaAtomCat> 然后编译
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, git clone 哇
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 您老就公布了吧，话说我也特别想知道。。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 如果他不提供源码包， 就抓源码哦
<tenzu> xw_y_am: 公布嘛?
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 你说这个到底怎么下载阿
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_286606_.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 罗技网络摄像头C210(960-000674)【报价、价格、评测、参数】_摄像头_苏宁易购
<adam8157> 这个如何
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 对呀对呀
<NinjaAtomCat> xw_y_am, 我发觉我看字总漏， 我看成 ..老公...
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 等会
<xw_y_am> NinjaAtomCat: 额。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 一个字，豪
<tenzu> xw_y_am: 头像来历么?
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 对呀对呀
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 谢谢，我从来没用过什么git的
<tenzu> xw_y_am: 无名素人, 早就说过了
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 他不是提供 源码包么 https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq/downloads
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 啊？？？
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 不像啊。。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 看到了么， 如果你要最新的，抓源码， 看 git 帮助
<roylez> adam8157: 你是不是很喜欢这样的照片？ http://jandan.net/2011/11/11/rhein-ii.html
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: 终极问题：贵在何处？世界上最贵的照片
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 哦，你怎么找到源码包的
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 不是导航上有么， 那么大的字没看到啊
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=100768&mode=view/2091922026913650747.jpg 疼猪头像好恶心！
<adam8157> roylez: 没感觉
<roylez> adam8157: 你豪嘛
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.suning.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prd_10052_10051_-7_399187_.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 罗技高清摄像头C270(新包装)(960-000834)【报价、价格、评测、参数】_摄像头_苏宁易购
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 似乎下载不了
<adam8157> 还是这个好 就是贵了点
<Ein-lion> adam8157: 这图中的女子是谁啊？
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 如果要抓源码的花 git clone https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq.git
<adam8157> burenshi
<roylez> adam8157: 告诉你怎么挑  95的摄像头 + 50 块手机充值卡 vs 149的摄像头
<adam8157> roylez: 手机卡不算吧
<roylez> adam8157: 价差就这个啊
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 建个目录， 然后在那个目录 输入 上面的 命令。 你先得有 git 。 那个源码包我可以下载
<adam8157> roylez: 手机卡不能用券...
<roylez> adam8157: 你有多少的券啊？
<adam8157> roylez: 298
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 明白了么
<sucks> NinjaAtomCat: 这是你？
<NinjaAtomCat> 是我啥
<roylez> adam8157: ...你买149的吧，顺便把我那u盘也买了
<sucks> NinjaAtomCat: 你的 repo?
<adam8157> roylez: 我要买俩啊 我也没有摄像头的...
<NinjaAtomCat> 不是啊
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 这样吗？    git clone https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq.git
<adam8157> roylez: 公司电脑不给配...
<roylez> adam8157: ...我把我那20块的送你，包邮
<NinjaAtomCat> sucks, stock-cn 他不懂怎么下源码
<adam8157> - -!
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 对
<sucks> git clone
<stock-cn> 明白了
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 有 git  吧
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 在装
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 以后有类似的git网址，也用这个git clone命令吗？
<sucks> 有欲望 Fedora 了， perl 5.14　和新的 ghc
<sucks> stock-cn: 之后　git pull
<sucks> alvin_rxg: 你在啊?
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: 下载了，然后呢
<alvin_rxg> sucks: nina?
<alvin_rxg> sucks: nani?
<maxupeng> 求一条shell命令：深度搜索指定目录下的.h和.c文件，如果文件中包含字符串"foo"，则输出文件名
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 不负责然后
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: git pull是做什么用
<Freebuilder> 请问，在切换窗口时，你们的 gtk 程序是否正常？我的重绘很慢，要一两秒钟才能显示出内容，几近 Java 程序。
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 貌似 suck 更懂， 你问他
<alvin_rxg> suck: 房子解决了？
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 好
<xiangfu> stock-cn, 这种问题看手册。
<yujinnboy> fedora 16相比opensuse12哪个好用
<jiero> yujinnboy: 随意你。
<stock-cn> NinjaAtomCat: suck名字不好，不像好人
<suck> alvin_rxg: 没有，租了一个房子，冷租  230€, 一个住。不帯任何家具电器。还要自己刷墙，自己给房子上保险。
<suck> alvin_rxg: 最重要的是到现在还没通电
<alvin_rxg> =.= 这么郁闷
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<suck> ....
<NinjaAtomCat> stock-cn, 我不是很懂啊， 只懂 git clone啊。 其他的我都用 gui 的。 很多细节我不懂
<suck> alvin_rxg: 下星期一电工来改电网，又要把墙壁凿了，之后又要自己刷回去
<xiangfu> NinjaAtomCat, 你用什么GUI？
<NinjaAtomCat> gitk/git-gui
<alvin_rxg> 这…… 电网要改啊？
<suck> alvin_rxg: 水龙头漏水，暖气很古老，很低效，没有　Regler, 只有开和关两档
<yujinnboy> maxupeng：list foo* 试试看
<wzssyqa> js 中，const XXXX = {'a':'b'; 'c':'d';}  这样定义的量叫什么类型？
<alvin_rxg> suck: 那就是之后还有个大工程…
<maxupeng> yujinnboy: 不是文件名中包含foo，而是文件里。
<suck> alvin_rxg: 也不是靠对流来供暖的，纯粹的烧火，烤壁炉里的空气
<alvin_rxg> suck: 呃。。好古老
<suck> maxupeng: for i in `find -iname '*.[hc]*'`; do if grep foo "$i"; then echo $i; fi; done
<yujinnboy> maxupeng：哦，不会
<suck> maxupeng:　如果不要grep 的输出，就管道到 null里: for i in `find -iname '*.[hc]*'`; do if grep foo "$i" > /dev/null; then echo $i; fi; done
<jiero> pocoyo: 你用 arch 吗？
<pocoyo> jiero: 老早不用了。
<suck> wzssyqa: json?
<jiero> pocoyo: 那为何知道 用方向键选择窗口？
<maxupeng> suck: 完美，谢谢
<nikerlong> 如果我想这个聊天室，而下次又能上线，这个怎么操作？
<pocoyo> jiero: 以前体验arch里G3时 记得有一个。
<maxupeng> nikerlong: 我用pidgin，开机就自动连了
<jiero> pocoyo: 哦，alt+tab确实是的。
<sssm> NinjaAtomCat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735157/ 有错没？
 * tenzu yo
<nikerlong> 我用的就是PIDGON
<nikerlong>  maxupeng，我用的就是PIDGON
<pocoyo> jiero: 不就是按下 win键后 的 overview 模式下使用 上下左右键选择。
<nikerlong> 我是说，我想暂时关闭聊天窗口，怎么办？
<pocoyo> nikerlong: 加入的时候勾选下永久加入。
<yujinnboy> nikerlong：我用的是opera浏览器IRC，直接点两下鼠标就能上了
<wzssyqa> suck: 谢谢，似乎是那个
<maxupeng> nikerlong: 选中Persistent
<metbsd> 皮筋好用吗
<suck> 屁精
<maxupeng> suck: 你指的是pidgin?
<suck> maxupeng: metbsd 指的
<alvin_rxg> hi
<alvin_rxg> hi
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: ok.
<metbsd> sup
<maxupeng> hi
<suck> alvin_rxg:  ^k^把你抛弃了
<^k^> maxupeng, 好  ㍬ 
<maxupeng> 楼上，这种效果怎么实现？
<jiero> pocoyo: 我想到的是按下 上下选中上下两个框内的窗口之一，左右用来轮回窗口
<supercatexpert> Debian Wheezy (Testing) 升级到GNOME3了，不错~
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，这是个问题
<wzssyqa> suck: 怎么给一个这种变量，附近一个值？
<alvin_rxg> 真烦，每次还得查文档
<wzssyqa> {'a':'b', 'c':'d'} ---> {'a':'b', 'c':'d', 'e':'f'}
<jiero> supercatexpert: 帮我写gnome-shell-extension 啊。。。就几分钟。
<supercatexpert> ……我主系统可没GNOME3……
<alvin_rxg> +1123
<jiero> supercatexpert:  什么系统都可。
<wzssyqa> supercatexpert: {'a':'b', 'c':'d'} ---> {'a':'b', 'c':'d', 'e':'f'}  json 如何做到？
<pocoyo> supercatexpert: 我一直在默默的等3.2.
<supercatexpert> 我不会JSON……
<jiero> pocoyo: 我已经是 3.2了
<jiero> supercatexpert: 不用很麻烦的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=351530
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GNOME-Shell 的幾點 _ ADD:D
<crazypig> gnome3.2？
<pocoyo> jiero: 你肯定不是用的 debian sid/testing.
<supercatexpert> 我的Debian Testing是在虚拟机里面的，本机还是Squeeze
<jiero> pocoyo:  fedora 16.
<metbsd> 想买轻薄笔记本，有啥推荐
<jiero> metbsd:  apple air
<CyrusYzGTt> ulta
<jiero> metbsd:  EE
<jiero>  met
<alvin_rxg> +4
<jiero> metbsd:  EEE PC transformer
<pocoyo> jiero: 我看着 fedora 那个 logo 就感觉不爽快。
<jiero> pocoyo: yum 简单。
<sssm> alvin_rxg: 您可是op，怎么也这样
<jiero> pocoyo: 如果不是管理，yum比apt快捷
<metbsd> 想要工作本
<jiero> metbsd: 什么是你的工作？
<supercatexpert> yum我就卡死过好几会
<pocoyo> jiero: 我习惯了apt.
<supercatexpert> apt-get就没这个问题
<metbsd> i3以上
<maxupeng> admin
<jiero> pocoyo: 我也是。
<crazypig> 我更喜欢yum.
<jiero> pocoyo: 但是我发现不用 apt 不用 yum，人也可以活。
<jiero> pocoyo: 少装就行了
<supercatexpert> ……还有一个pacman……
<jiero> supercatexpert: 没喷过
<pocoyo> jiero: 没错。还不容易出差错。
<jiero> 碰过
<Freebuilder> 刚才说什么？ yum 比 apt 快？
<louxiaxz> acfunµÇ²»ÉÏÈ¥==£¡
<^k^> louxiaxz:say acfun登不上去==！ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc> 又一个U盘坏掉了。。。
<supercatexpert> yum是Py写的，apt应该是C写的
<imtxc> 每次都是在弄好东西出门打印的时候坏掉。、、、
<jiero> Freebuilder: 对额。yum快。
<metbsd> yum确实很快
<supercatexpert> 不过在这个上面感觉出来的效率差别不大
<supercatexpert> 估计是yum用了那个增量更新技术了吧
<jiero> Freebuilder: 因为 apt的 CPU 使用率是 100%，同时做其他事情，yum比apt快
<supercatexpert> 叫什么delta的
<imtxc> 太悲剧了、、、
<supercatexpert> 貌似是叫delta RPM
<jiero> supercatexpert: 就帮个小忙？？？
<supercatexpert> 别找我写JS以及UI有关的东西啊，这些东西我写着头疼
<jiero> supercatexpert: 我要你改啊。从 源代码独立出来
<jiero> 我半点不懂的。
<supercatexpert> ……我也不懂，GNOME3我研究得很少
<jiero> supercatexpert: 但是你应该能立刻读懂。。。
<supercatexpert> 我自己都还没完全开始用GNOME3，怎么可能太去关心这个……
<imtxc> 求推荐个不容易坏的U盘啊。。。
<crazypig> yum update 和apt-get update &&upgrade相比，明显要少输入好几个单词。
<supercatexpert> ……Fainted……
<jiero> supercatexpert: 好吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 简单啊。别插进 windows 电脑就不容易坏了
<imtxc> jiero: 已经第三个了  都是打印的时候坏掉  
<imtxc> 愁死了。。
<supercatexpert> ……乃的U盘是拿到什么地方弄坏的?
<supercatexpert> 打印店?
<imtxc> 这次一定买个不坏的。
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 嗯啊
<supercatexpert> ……估计是乱插拔了吧~
<pocoyo> imtxc: kingston.
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 其实也不能说是人家弄坏的 就是每次发现坏了的时候 是在打印店 带着东西去 结果弄不开。。
<supercatexpert> 乃的U盘拿工具重新初始化看看?
<jiero> imtxc:  不坏的，便宜的 Lexar
<jiero> imtxc:  35元买个 4GB的就好了。
<imtxc> jiero: 嗯
<yujinnboy> 我U盘两年来一直是班里公用货，快不行了
<pocoyo> imtxc: 我这破2GU盘都用3年多了。也没丢也没坏。老早想换了都
<imtxc> jiero: 是内存卡？ 我在某东和某越都没找到。。
<imtxc> pocoyo: 羡慕。。
<jiero> imtxc: 是吗。原来在国内不卖闪存的么。。
<imtxc> jiero: 现在没有了好象、。、。
<imtxc> 不知道这货怎么样  http://www.amazon.cn/Transcend-%E5%88%9B%E8%A7%81-JetFlash-V70-4GB-%E7%B4%AB%E8%89%B2-%E4%BC%98%E7%9B%98/dp/B0049HAWEO/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_b_cnclic  
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Transcend 创见 JetFlash V70 4GB 紫色 优盘-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊
<imtxc> 怎么价格比别的都高
<yujinnboy> 我校曾经有32G 160元，没人敢买
<jiero> imtxc: 那么不如买移动硬盘，很少听说坏的。我还有 40GB/60GB的移动硬盘。
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡龙。
<imtxc> jiero: 那价格应该比U盘高吧。
<supercatexpert> 移动硬盘可没U盘耐艹啊
<jiero> supercatexpert: 错。
<jiero> supercatexpert: 没见过移动硬盘坏的。。。
<supercatexpert> 大容量的话买移动硬盘确实好
<supercatexpert> 我见过移动硬盘坏的
<jiero> supercatexpert: 我见过坏的都是 闪存
<jiero> supercatexpert: 你是独狼吗？
<supercatexpert> 明显不是
<imtxc> 对呀 所以觉得还是U盘划算。。
 * adam8157 还有36元 买个什么呢...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 时区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353309 UB下设置了时区和时间 sudo rm /etc/localtime sudo rm /etc/timezone sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata 选择ASIA->Shanghai sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime 重启动后显示正确时间 时区显示是东8区 但是运行个软件后马上时区就变成0区 时间慢8个小时 猜想是这个启动的软件 ...
<adam8157> roylez: 还有36元 买个什么呢...
<roylez> adam8157: ...暖脚宝
<adam8157> roylez: 别的呢
<roylez> adam8157: 棒槌
<jiero> adam8157: 买个蓝牙键盘给手机用。
<jiero> adam8157: 买一箱酒。
<jiero> adam8157: 随时喝上一口喷 roylez
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 可以买个U盘了。。
<imtxc> 哎 现在晚了 打印店都关门了。。。
<imtxc> 刚才找U盘 发现硬盘果然涨价了。。
<hellowuan> ÊÇÂð£¿ÎÒÇ°Ìì²Å¼ÓÁËÄÚ´æÌõ£¬4GµÄ
<^k^> hellowuan:say 是吗？我前天才加了内存条，4G的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc> 。。。。k 这么牛
<Ein-lion> hellowuan: 怎么编码不对？
<hellowuan> ÔÚ¾©¶«ÂòµÄ£¬149Ôª£¬ÄÏÑÇÒ×ʤ
<^k^> hellowuan:say 在京东买的，149元，南亚易胜 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc> 有翻译还。
<hellowuan> ÎÒ²»¶®°¡£¬ÒÔÇ°Óùýubuntu£¬ÏÖÔÚÓÃWIN7
<^k^> hellowuan:say 我不懂啊，以前用过ubuntu，现在用WIN7 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hellowuan> ÏÖÔÚʹÓõÄopera×Ô´øµÄirc
<^k^> hellowuan:say 现在使用的opera自带的irc in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hellowuan> ÎÒÊǲËÄñ¡£¡£¡£¡£
<^k^> hellowuan:say 我是菜鸟。。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jtshs256> k 无敌了……
<Ein-lion> 有翻译啊！不错！k兄机器人还真厉害！
<hellowuan> ºÇºÇ¡«
<^k^> hellowuan:say 最最゛ in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<tenzu> 实时翻译
<hellowuan> ÇëÎÊÎÒÓ¦¸ÃÔÚÄÄÀï¸ÄÉèÖã¿
<^k^> hellowuan:say 请问我应该在哪里改设置？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu有没有类似windows下的connectify？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353313 windows下有connectify可以创建虚拟wifi热点（access point wpa2-psk）。ubuntu下有没有此类软件？ 试过在网络连接里设置，不过只能创建ad-hoc的连接。偏偏我的kindle不支持。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 link307 — 2011-11-11 21:33 
<Ein-lion> hellowuan: opera请设置账户属性－发送－默认编码：utf8。
<hellowuan> 应该可以了，谢谢！！
<yechf> 很久没有来这里了。
<Ein-lion> hellowuan: 祝贺你。终于不需要k兄机器人做翻译了。
<Ein-lion> yechf: 欢迎常来！
<hellowuan> 我是学园林的，毕业前夕才接触到ubuntu
<xw_y_am> 有人跟我一起等Arch论坛重开吗？？？
<xw_y_am> 额。。。晕死，原来url前边要加上www了。。。
<imtxc> 为什么打印店这么容易拆U盘呢。
<tenzu> xw_y_am: 不是已经开了么
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 额。。。我存的是书签，之前不是没有www嘛，现在突然加上了解析不了。。。一直提示forbidden....
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 改过书签之后一切正常  ！！
<xw_y_am> tenzu: 我果断菜了。。。。
<tenzu> xw_y_am: 接受鄙视吧
<xw_y_am> tenzu: TT 好吧好吧。。。
<weiligang> 什么是逻辑地址,线性地址，虚拟地址，物理地址，怎么区分他们？
<link307> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=353313
<^k^> link307 ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu有没有类似windows下的connectify？
<link307> 想用笔记本虚拟的wifi热点
<yechf> 怎么用/topic
<drazet> 刚刚从床底找出一堆袜子，玩了半个小时连连看。
 * drazet 刚刚从床底找出一堆袜子，玩了半个小时连连看。
<tusooa> ...
<roylez> drazet: ....袜子连连看？
<roylez> drazet: 如果要洗的话，你不用做袜子配对，显然你是又要穿脏袜子出门了
<CyrusYzGTt> NM支持 設置熱點
<clarezoe> 有virtualbox高手吗？想问下怎么修改VM里的文件，我的VM装在服务器上，只能ssh连接没有gui
<ofan_> 打开vbox
<YeLee> clarezoe: vboxheadless
<tusooa> ● VBox
<tusooa>  -- external command --
<tusooa> VBoxHeadless  VBoxManage    VBoxSDL       VBoxTunctl    VBoxVRDP 
<xw_y_am> clarezoe: 额。。。cui的vbox不好弄吧。。。。
<ofan_> 没有cui的vbox
<clarezoe> 我用的就是headless，不想每次修改好了文件再重新导出再导入
<clarezoe> 我可能说的不清楚，我在我自己的机子上弄好了VM，基于linux的，然后导出再导入到远程服务器里，我就想直接在远程服务器里改省得导来导去的
<ofan_> vrdp
<clarezoe> 谢谢，我看看
<supercatexpert> 远程的建议用KVM
<liyinhong> 我进来了？》
<liyinhong> ;-)
<Ein-lion> 进来了，别出去。
<drazet> roylez, 你太没幽默感了 竟然买看出来这是个joke
<liyinhong> 啊。。
<liyinhong> admin
<liyinhong> luser
<liyinhong> anybody?
<liyinhong> anybody online?
 * kenifanying 有没人有兴趣帮忙做个测试？有安装openssh-server的，试试"sftp 127.0.0.1"，然后在"sftp>"界面看能否输入中文，谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢！
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 11.1里面新立德复活了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353322 有图有真相！ 11.1.png search-r.png I wonder why？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ce L-sky — 2011-11-11 22:44 
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • pps 没有声音 选项里音频设备里也没有alsa http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353324 现在是能播放，但是没有声音。 前几天好好的，今晚打开要看电影，突然发现没有声音，然后打开选项，选择音频设备，发现只有几项：oss，mpegpes,null,v4l2,pcm ,就是没有alsa或者pulse，郁闷啊，重新安装了几次，都一样，问 ...
<cfy> 好无聊啊
<Ruby> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 11 日 星期五 22:57:21
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<cfy> ruby.....
<kenifanying> cfy, 帮我做测试……
<cfy> kenifanying: 哦。你啊。
<cfy> kenifanying: 来不来我这拷贝数据？
<cfy> kenifanying: 我先洗澡，过会说
<Ruby>  > Time.now
<^k^> Ruby, 2011-11-11 22:58:32 +0800
<_Ruby>  > Time.strf
<^k^> _Ruby, undefined method `strf' for Time:Class
<jtshs256> .ru/)]
<Ein-lion> 光棍节晚上，就这么无聊吗？
<nikerlong> ?
<cfy> kenifanying: ?
 * kenifanying 无聊的人帮我看看你们在terminal(gnome kde,或者console)下，用openssh自带的sftp登录127.0.0.1可不可以输入中文……
<Ein-lion> 还有50分析师
<Ein-lion> 还有50分钟就要下班了。
<cfy> kenifanying: 可以的吧
<cfy> kenifanying: 我的终端应该可以
<tenzu> 能不能打中文又不是ssh决定的
<cfy> kenifanying: 是不是对面locale设置的问题？
<Ein-lion> 光棍节，无惊无喜的，度过了。
<kenifanying> cfy，我在debian,fedora下用ibus,fcitx，console下测试都不能
<cfy> kenifanying: 你是温州的吧
<kenifanying> cfy, 服务器端跟客户端都是utf8
<cfy> kenifanying: 我没记错的话
<kenifanying> cfy, 不是……
<cfy> kenifanying: 来不来我这？
<cfy> 哦。。。。。
<cfy> 那记错了。。。
<cfy> 那是谁呢。。。。
<nikerlong> 百度的三国杀里边好像不能用IBUS输中文
<kenifanying> cfy, 不过很近……
<cfy> kenifanying: 哦？离大学城呢？
<kenifanying> tenzu, 你用ub,fedora,archlinux还是？
<tenzu> kenifanying: 手头没有Linux
<kenifanying> cfy, 老家离温州很近……
<cfy> kenifanying: faint....
<cfy> kenifanying: 不是高中生么？
<kenifanying> cfy, :-)
<kenifanying> cfy, 偶大三啦
<cfy> 不得不说，大家的nick都差不多。。。。
<cfy> 记不清楚。。
<cfy> kenifanying: 哦。。。。
<cfy> kenifanying: 我暑假的时候有没有和你说过，你来玩的事情？
<kenifanying> cfy, 你安装openssh没，可以帮忙看看不？
<kenifanying> cfy, 没有说过……
<cfy> kenifanying: 我试试
<kenifanying> cfy, 可能你跟另外一个跟我nick很像的说的……
<cfy> kenifanying: 嗯。我记得是k开头的一个。。。
<cfy> kenifanying: 不行
<cfy> kenifanying: 怎么不用lftp?
<kenifanying> cfy, lftp可以，natilus之类的都可以
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-11-11 23:16:35 +0800
<kenifanying> cfy, 我是在用openssh自带的那个sftp突然发现的，想确定下
<cfy> kenifanying: 哦。我也不行
<kenifanying> cfy, openssh里面，scp,ssh都支持，就一个sftp不支持，太不像话了
<kenifanying> cfy, 确定下可以提交wishlist之类的……
 * ineed 光棍节快乐!
<cfy> kenifanying:  看看源代码？
<kenifanying> cfy, 很多人跟我说行，所以我开始以为我自己的问题
<kenifanying> cfy, 水平还没到那成度
<cfy> kenifanying: 哦？是么。不过我不care，因为lftp可以
<kenifanying> cfy, 你是用fedora还是ub,arch?
<cfy> kenifanying: 事情太多。那么多经历折腾了
<cfy> kenifanying: debian testing
<kenifanying> cfy, 我debian,fedora下分别用ibus,fcitx,ucimf测试过……
<cfy> kenifanying: 呵呵。你发行办好多。。。
<supercatexpert> 话说今天Debian Testing上GNOME3了呢~
<kenifanying> cfy, google除了我发的求救贴就没相关的东西，看来中文用户里面很少有人用openssh自带的sftp处理与中文有关的问题！
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 不喜欢gnome3
<void1> 有那么多客户端，为什么要用sftp
<kenifanying> cfy, 有virtualbox，想安装几个安装几个……
<cfy> kenifanying: 嗯，我也没搜到
<cfy> kenifanying: ...
<supercatexpert> 不喜欢可以换Xfce4
<supercatexpert> 我自己还是很喜欢GNOME3的
<void1> 用ftp也不会去用ftp命令啊
<supercatexpert> 虽然我还是Debian Squeeze……
<kenifanying> void1, 因为看fedora,debian或者其它发行版的文档讲ssh的时候都有讲sftp，要 是先手真不知道lftp可以用sftp协议……
<kenifanying> sunwilston, 我host也是squeeze
<xw_y_am> supercatexpert: 额。。。之前还比较喜欢用Gnome3来着，现在改成Xfce了，觉得还听顺手。。。。
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 我host也是squeeze
<nikerlong> 不喜欢GNOME
<nikerlong> 3
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, virtualbox里面折腾fedora
<nikerlong> GNOME2还行
<nikerlong> 以后改XFCE了
<xw_y_am> supercatexpert: Xfce下的软件比Gnome小，省资源
<xw_y_am> super
<kenifanying> nikerlong, gnome3有点反人类，想设置个东东都找不到地方……
<supercatexpert> 我都是放KVM里面折腾的
<xw_y_am> supercatexpert: 也就是界面没有那么华丽罢了
<supercatexpert> GNOME3是要自己去习惯的
<nikerlong> 我现在用的是2.3
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 偶赛扬的机子不支持硬件虚拟……
<supercatexpert> 我自己在Arch x64(本机上的)里面就是用GNOME3的
<nikerlong> 以后怎么改成XFCE呢？
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，Gnome3其实可定制的地方很多，关键要自己找。。。。
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: dconf
<supercatexpert> xw_y_am: 其实是GNOME3还没完全成熟
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, gnome-txx-tool
<nikerlong> 请问怎么改用XFCE？
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 直接安装xfce
<nikerlong> 怎么装？
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: gnome-tweak-tool
<ilovezoe> gnome3 is no  design for people(who ....)
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: haha
<kenifanying> nikerlong, kdm,gdm,或者xdm里面改
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, 蒽，不记得了用xx代替
<supercatexpert> GNOME的路线估计是做一个能用的桌面环境，然后慢慢增强
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 你哪个发行版？
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: css也能改的
<nikerlong> UBUNTU10.04
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 我Arch，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<nikerlong> 现在是GNME2.3
<kenifanying> nikerlong, fedora的话直接yum group search xfce， 然后根据结果安装
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 改界面巨方便。。。
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 这里archlinux的很多，我不懂pcman
<nikerlong> 我没用fedora
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: Ubuntu的话，有时候容易出错。。。
<nikerlong> 但还是谢谢你
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, ub的unity更可恶……
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: pacman很简单的，个人觉得比apt-get好用。。。。
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, 我更喜欢debian系的aptitude
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，还好吧，有很多快捷键的，比Gnome3的都多。。。
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 我之前也喜欢apt的，不过现在真心觉得pacman好用多了
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, gnome3用gnome-shell资源就涨上去了……
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 自由选择一些软件实在是很惬意，不用被绑架
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 还好吧，一般我用2小时左右的话占用250M左右。。。。
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, 在virtualbox下机子太烂，开不起gnome-shell反而更好用
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, 偶都300以上
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 不过要把其他的东西都关掉，净占用。。。。
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, 真机安装的时候
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 其实Xfce也慢慢占用变大的。。。
<nikerlong> 请问我在UBUNTU下怎么卸载GNOME再安装XFCE
<kenifanying> nikerlong, taskselect?
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 额。。。这个比较麻烦
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 因为Ubuntu很多东西依附Gnome的呢
<kenifanying> nikerlong，你看看ub有没tasksel
<nikerlong> 那个是什么？
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 最好就是用命令行操作，这样比较安全
<kenifanying> nikerlong, apt-get 一个个慢慢删掉也行
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 卸载之前把控制台的优先级设置为3
<nikerlong> 控制台在哪啊？
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 不行就装个Xubuntu吧，安心多了。。。
<supercatexpert> kenifanying: gnome-shell是需要硬件加速支持的
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 你可以安装个aptitude，然后在ncurses界面下一个个卸载
<supercatexpert> gnome-shell的软件加速实现还在开发中呢，Fedora 17貌似会使用
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 怎么说呢，就是按Ctrl + Alt + F1以后出现的界面。。。
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 蒽，我把vb开硬件加速，没用，我显卡太烂了还是256的……
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 额。。。在gui界面下卸载Gnome很危险，谨慎啊。。。。
<nikerlong> Ctrl + Alt + F1后不就是一个大的终端吗？
<supercatexpert> kenifanying: 那个硬件加速是针对CPU的，VBox显卡的3D加速貌似是用软件模拟的
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 那个就是控制台
<nikerlong> xw_y_am谢谢您
<supercatexpert> 在VBox里面使用VBox的3D加速开GNOME3小心挂掉
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 不会挂，只是fallback
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 我不论安装还是卸载图形界面都是在控制台的下进行的，安全啊
<nikerlong> 怎么把优先级设置为3
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 用着比gnome-shell舒服
<supercatexpert> fallback就不是gnome-shell了
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 呵呵，忘记了。。。。
<supercatexpert> gnome-shell是要自己去习惯的，它的操作和其它的桌面环境都不同
<kenifanying> nikerlong, ubuntu的优先级没错的话2~5都是图形的
<supercatexpert> 一旦习惯了都好
<supercatexpert> Debian/Ubuntu的init 2-5都是一样的
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 你到console下把lightdm关掉吧
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: Arch默认控制台比图形界面优先级高，我从来没改过
<xw_y_am> 对呀对呀，Ubuntu下卸载Gnome很麻烦
<nikerlong> 算了，还是不卸了
<xw_y_am> 还是重新装Xubuntu吧。。。
<kenifanying> 干嘛要这样？
<supercatexpert> 直接装一个Xfce4就是了，不必卸载
<xw_y_am> 恩，野性
<xw_y_am> 也行
<nikerlong> 那Xubuntu与UBuntu有什么不同？
<xw_y_am> 推荐这样
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 不可以直接安装xfce4,然后lightdm里面选？
<supercatexpert> 老的组件有一些还是有用的
<nikerlong> 不都是ubuntu吗？
<supercatexpert> 当然可以直接装Xfce
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 默认桌面不同……
<xw_y_am> xubuntu是默认装xfce界面的。。。。
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 其它都一样……
<supercatexpert> 下全套Debian DVD，随便选桌面环境~~~
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: xubuntu没有gnome
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 也就 只能选gnome,kde,xfce,lxde而已
<supercatexpert> Fedora的DVD版貌似是可以选GNOME/KDE/Xfce/Other WM的
<xw_y_am> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，Fedora DVD要比Debian的小哦
<nikerlong> 那我就按supercatexpert:说的，直接装Xfce，再在开机那里选XFCE行不？
<supercatexpert> Debian DVD是全套软件源，那个体积当然大
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 除非你安装的时候不要desktop，然后自己挑
<supercatexpert> 我下这个主要是防止没网络的时候装不上软件
<xw_y_am> 还是Arch吧，装好以后想装什么界面都行丫
<xw_y_am> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 没问题……
<nikerlong> 我现在学校，用的是电信的NETKEEPER，也是好不容易才联上网的，就怕动来动去又会把网弄掉了
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 校园网吧，ipv6奇快无比。。。
<nikerlong> 我把IPV6关了
<jamg> 不容易啊，看了ubunut的桌面计划才知道这个聊天室
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 额。。。。
<jamg> 各位好
<nikerlong> 怎么再开呢？
<xw_y_am> jamg: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，没关系，我也是今天才来的
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: Ubuntu？？？or XP？？
<nikerlong> UBUNTU
<nikerlong> 我是单系统UBUNTU
 * kenifanying 改天给openssh提交个bug去……不支持中文！！！
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 用ipv6快多了……
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 不知道你的电信支持不……
<nikerlong> kenifanying，怎么开IPV6？
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 你怎么关的？
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 联网设置的时候，从网络连接设置里的ipv6标签页中选择“自动”
<nikerlong> 当时说是FF加速给关的
<xw_y_am> 电信的没有
<kenifanying> nikerlong, /sbin/ifconfig，输出里面看有没ipv6的地址
<xw_y_am> 只有校园网里有
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 或者你试试输入bt.byr.cn
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 浏览器输入http://bt.byr.cn能上的话有ipv6
<nikerlong> 我是学校的，但是每个人都有各自的用户名和密码，很少上校内网，这个用IPV6有用不？
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 不清楚，按刚才说的试试
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 应该可以
<kenifanying> nikerlong, ping6 -c 5 ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 资讯一下网管会吧。。。
<nikerlong> 不能上
<nikerlong> 上不了http://bt.byr.cn
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 用ping吧，貌似你firefox把ipv6解析禁用了
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 或者ifconfig eth0一下，看看有木有ipv6地址
<kenifanying> nikerlong, ping呢？
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 有回应就可以……
<nikerlong> ifconfig eth0 输在终端？
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 终端ping下吧
<nikerlong> ping那个网址？
<kenifanying> nikerlong, ping6 -c 5 ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，还是先ifconfig吧，Linux   ping慢。。。。
<Freebuilder> 汗！我是 6666 端口进来的！
<kenifanying> xw_y_am, 有地址不一定能上……
<nikerlong> connect: Network is unreachable
<nikerlong> 不行啊
<xw_y_am> kenifanying: 是啊，但是要是连地址都没有还ping什么啊
<kenifanying> nikerlong, 那你网关问题或者没地址……
<nikerlong> 什么情况？
<kenifanying> nikerlong, /sbin/ifconfig 输出里面看看
<supercatexpert> IPv6要用ping6命令
<nikerlong> eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 00:16:d3:1e:47:96  
<nikerlong>           inet6 地址: fe80::216:d3ff:fe1e:4796/64 Scope:Link
<nikerlong>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING ALLMULTI MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1
<nikerlong>           接收数据包:250746 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0
<nikerlong>           发送数据包:125162 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0
<nikerlong>           碰撞:0 发送队列长度:1000 
<nikerlong>           接收字节:182678008 (182.6 MB)  发送字节:14339786 (14.3 MB)
<^k^> nikerlong:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Freebuilder> 怎么回事？ 6667 进不来， 6666 进得来。
<kenifanying> supercatexpert, 忘叫他用pastebin了
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 恩，ipv6开着呢，但是fe80是本地地址，说明没有连上ipv6服务器。。。。
<nikerlong> xw_y_am: nikerlong: 恩，ipv6开着呢，但是fe80是本地地址，说明没有连上ipv6服务器。这是说我们学校的不支持IPV6？
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 呜呜，那就不知道了。。。。
<nikerlong> 还有，我在新立得下搜索了个XFCE4，居然有36个软件包，89.9M
<nikerlong> 好大啊
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 我装的是30M，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<nikerlong> 下载27.4M
<nikerlong> 安装89.8M
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: 够小了。。。
<nikerlong> 怎么比刚才又少了一点，呵
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: Gnome和KDE都是下载400《
<nikerlong> 那我试下
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260268/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: 看完这个视频我楞了一秒钟，结果却笑了我五分钟.. - AcFun.tv
<roylez> adam8157: 你不在的话，都不知道这些乐子哪里找
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> adam8157: 啊但
<adam8157> cfy: ?
<adam8157> roylez: 您回沪了么
<cfy> adam8157: 这么晚都不睡啊。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 明儿下午
<adam8157> 在看猿族崛起
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 下载的？
<adam8157> roylez: 720p
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<roylez> adam8157: 我通过公司订了一大把的电影票呢...
<adam8157> roylez: 多少钱一张?
<adam8157> roylez: 你们还有这福利呢
<roylez> adam8157: 30，gewara的
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<roylez> adam8157: 你跟你们公司人说下嘛，组织下就可以团购了。10000张以上是30一张，可以印公司标志
<adam8157> roylez: 我们全球才4000人...中国200+
<MeaCulpa_> 1/qui
<roylez> adam8157: 啧你个头啧。坏蛋你八成是被苍蝇叮了
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 要我踢你出去不？
<roylez> adam8157: 18摸，中国2w+，印度据称11w+
<roylez> adam8157: India Business Machine
<adam8157> roylez: 我的天...
<roylez> adam8157: 1000张以上似乎是35吧，也马马虎虎，你们一个人10张很容易就超1k了
<adam8157> roylez: 俺们穷死了 买什么买
<cfy> adam8157: 才200+ ?
<roylez> adam8157: 刚败家就哭穷
<cfy> 哦。。。redhat.....
<cfy> ibm....
<cfy> roylez: 你做thinkpad不？越来越烂额
<roylez> cfy: 小学生崽，你的 8k 内存的电子书呢？
<cfy> roylez: 啥8k?
<cfy> 8k内存啊。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 被你骗的 一个飞利浦剃须刀 一个Dlink路由 一个插线板 一个罗技音箱 两个罗技摄像头啊亲
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/khWs6
<roylez> cfy: thinkpad已经卖给联想了啊。不管我们事情
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 我没骗你啊。姜太公钓鱼愿者上钩
<adam8157> roylez: 这么一堆花了303 倒是蛮划算
<roylez> adam8157: 不说了，作业还没写完....明天晚上要接着写了吧，nnnd，真难
<adam8157> roylez: 还有作业?>
<roylez> adam8157: ml-class
<roylez> adam8157: 也许不是难，是我笨
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: delta2 = delta3 * Theta2(:,2:end) .* sigmoidGradient(z2);
<cfy> adam8157: /dev/mapper/root  382G   49G  314G  14% /
<cfy> adam8157: 我硬盘换好了。
<cfy> 硬盘全面涨价啊
<roylez> adam8157: 这样一行我都要想10来分钟才能写下来
<cfy> 内存倒是白菜价了
<adam8157> cfy: 多少米
<cfy> adam8157: 629
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 我看不懂
<cfy> adam8157: 现在要729了。就差一天
<adam8157> roylez: 我看不懂
<roylez> cfy: 土豪，啥贵买啥
<adam8157> cfy: 500G?
<adam8157> cfy: 还lvm...
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 是啊
<cfy> adam8157: 不是lvm,是cryptsetup
<cfy> Cipher mode:    cbc-essiv:sha256
<roylez> cfy: 加就几个毛片，加毛的密
<cfy> roylez: 哈哈，电脑里没。。。移动硬盘里有
<roylez> adam8157: 你们帽子那么几个人，为啥irc里面一大坨？
<adam8157> roylez: 都闲
<roylez> adam8157: 好工作啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/58Fum.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 真是丢人
<roylez> cfy: http://imgur.com/OUGeZ
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: My fiancee is in school for SFX Makeup. Sometimes the best part is the removal. - Imgur 
<adam8157> roylez: 网速慢...我俯卧撑去了
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/0itKT.jpg
<asdfasdfsdf> 呵呵
<aoeuaoeuoeu> asdfasdfsdf: 哈哈，dvorak路过
<bitsmix> aoeuaoeuoeu:  dvorak!!!
<asdfasdfsdf> 路过路过
<cfy> bitsmix: 嗯
<bitsmix> cfy: 我后来就没坚持下来。。。
<bitsmix> cfy: 本来我都快完全切过去了
<cfy> bitsmix: 呵呵。我觉得dvorak很好，只是有点不方便
<bitsmix> cfy: 其实我觉得也很好，但是 vim 会有死角。。让我特别无语。
<cfy> bitsmix: 看来，你是有难处的 否则这么好用的布局。这么可以装比的方式 
<asdfasdfsdf> emace 好用还是vim好用啊？
<cfy> bitsmix: 哦。。。。理解。 我用emacs,所以，反倒有好处
<cfy> asdfasdfsdf: emacs,not emace
<bitsmix> cfy: 是么。。那我也可以入手学学 emacs 恩..
<cfy> bitsmix: 嗯 :D
<bitsmix> 同事也和我说［你都用mac了怎么还不用 emacs］ 。。 cfy
<asdfasdfsdf> 好吧。业余了
<cfy> bitsmix: 这有关系么？
<bitsmix> cfy: Mac 的一些键绑定的就是 emacs 的模式
<cfy> asdfasdfsdf: 看你习惯了。当然，最好会点vi,不是所有地方都有emacs.vi一般会有
<bitsmix> 比如 ctrl a, ctrl k
<cfy> bitsmix: 那，shell都是啊。比如bash什么的。都是emacs的方式啊
<bitsmix> cfy: 说的是呀..
<asdfasdfsdf> 我感觉都是可复杂用这。好麻烦。。谢谢了~
<bitsmix> 话说，当初，在公司里，是我第一个嚷嚷着换dvorak。。结果现在⋯⋯我放弃了。另外两个同事被我骗过去了⋯⋯
<cfy> bitsmix: 呵呵。我被gDD骗的。然后。现在有个同学也在用dvorak.其实只是习惯问题。和方便问题。如果方便的话，那很爽
<cfy> bitsmix: 当然，用vim或者一些专门针对qwerty的就蛋疼了。
<bitsmix> cfy 我也觉得很省手，但是之前项目着急什么的..
<cfy> bitsmix: 哦。是个问题。
<bitsmix> 难道我真的要抛弃vim了么....望天
<bitsmix> 好吧 我又换成dvorak了～
<cfy> 呵呵
<bitsmix> 打字速度跟不上哎 忘记好多。。
<wishstudio> dvorak 打英文优势比较大吧。。
<bitsmix> 其实差不多
<bitsmix> 中文感觉也挺明显的
<cfy> 打中文爽点。如果拼音的话
<wishstudio> 五笔用户表示压力不大。。
<cfy> wishstudio: fatduck.org/dvorak/
<wishstudio> cfy: 啊，这个我以前看过 :)
<wishstudio> cfy: 但是我觉得拼音瓶颈还是在选字上吧。。
<cfy> wishstudio: 嗯
<asdfasdfsdf> 呵呵
<nikerlong> ?
<nikerlong> 我现在在用XFCE
<nikerlong> 我想把PIDGON和EVOLUTION加到面板，怎么做啊？
<NinjaAtomCat> 打字速度怎么算啊， 算多少个子， 貌似和英文无法比啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 英文 "chinese" 有7个字母， "中文 " 有俩汉字
<NinjaAtomCat> 俩个没可比性吧
<alvin_rxg> 从来都是指按键速度，不论对错
<NinjaAtomCat> 我是说没可比性
<NinjaAtomCat> chinese 中文
<NinjaAtomCat> 按 字母/汉字 算的， 英文打一个字母 一个键， 一个汉字按五笔算的， 一般4个字母
<NinjaAtomCat> 明显汉字慢， 但按词的话， chinese (7个键) 中(kh)文(yq) 四个键， 中文不是键少了么
<alvin_rxg> “打字速度” 指按键速度
<alvin_rxg> ffs
<NinjaAtomCat> 那怎么说中文速度就一定比英文速度慢呢， 按那种来算呢
<alvin_rxg> 谁说的？
<alvin_rxg> 天知道
<alvin_rxg> 你丫要是开发个，大脑里想什么直接在屏幕显示的输入法，准保第一
<NinjaAtomCat> 按键速度， 中英文不一样么。 你是说包括 汉字到编码在脑中转换过程 的时间么
<NinjaAtomCat> 打字速度， 单按英文没问题啊， 一个字母一个键。 但评判中文的打字速度， 貌似就有问题了吧
<NinjaAtomCat> 两篇意思相同的中英文文章。 用英文打完快， 还是中文快呢
<NinjaAtomCat> 我是说， 中文英文之间比没意思。 中文的不同输入法之间比才有意思
<NinjaAtomCat> 我爱中华人民共和国(按键26次) I love the people's republec of china(37个字母包含空格)
<NinjaAtomCat> 如果能比的话， 同一个人打中文就比英文快
<NinjaAtomCat> 如果能比的话， 上面那句话， 同一个人打中文就比英文快
<NinjaAtomCat> 如果要比的话， 也是比 一段时间 能打多少个英文单词， 和多少个中文的词语
<jiero> 傻猫猫
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 啥。 我是说上面讨论 英文打字和中文打字，  两者没有可比性
<NinjaAtomCat> 要比就比各中文输入法之间的输入速度
<zent00> 测试。。。
<^k^> zent00, ....  ㍚ 
<NinjaAtomCat> 如果说打四下就出一个字， 英文一下就出一个字母，就说打英文快。 但英文是拼音文字， 汉字是方块字，一个汉字不等于英文一个字母。 
<NinjaAtomCat> 打 chinese 7个字母， 不是就要对应要打7个汉字才能出 “中国”
<NinjaAtomCat> 打 chinese 7个字母， 不是就要对应要打7个汉字才能出 “中文”
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 我是说英文和中文没可比性
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 我说的对不
 * knownbad 膜拜猫主席
<NinjaAtomCat> ...
<NinjaAtomCat> 共产党好
<knownbad> 当然好，连猫都当了主席了
<NinjaAtomCat> 共产党好， 共产党是人民的好领导
<NinjaAtomCat> 说得到做得到
<knownbad> 呵呵，生命诚可贵。
<NinjaAtomCat> 全心全意为人民立功劳
<NinjaAtomCat> 我唱社会主义好不行啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 啥时侯唱社会主义好也反党反政府了
<knownbad> 党也爱你
<NinjaAtomCat> 我唱红歌呢
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 我真的想做一个网站， 名叫对比
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 左边是共产党的宣传， 教科书的历史， 右边对应的是现实， 真实的历史
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 对比一下， 共产是不是唱的比做的好听
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 希望你能全程 vpn
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: vpn + 私人加密
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧， 不说了
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 我非法集资了50块
<knownbad> vpn是有需要。
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 别理 aww 了，跟 dalai 一样的小丑
<knownbad> 用vpn后随便你说。  要不还是爱惜生命吧。
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: aww 是？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 艾ww
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 敏感词啊
<knownbad> i wait wait.
<alvin_rxg> i way way
<knownbad> big lie.
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。工具。
<knownbad> 直接 way way 太明显了。
<alvin_rxg> lxb 还行。 aww 跟 dalai 一样
<NinjaAtomCat> openttd， 是两城市多列火车运输， 还是多个城市绕圈多个火车运输好
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 不自由，毋宁死。
<jiero> lol
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 好吧
<knownbad> phonetic search一样可以抓到。
<jiero> lxb 又是什么。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> openttd， 是两城市多列火车运输， 还是多个城市绕圈多个火车运输好。联网打的时候， 看到有一个专注城市运输的
<alvin_rxg> 为啥现在硬盘灯亮的时候，硬盘里的声音我都能听到了呢？！ shit
<alvin_rxg> 吵死了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那多么正常啊。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> openttd， 是两城市多列火车运输， 还是多个城市绕圈多个火车运输好。联网打的时候， 看到有一位专注城市运输的， 多个城市绕圈跑
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  LXB ？
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 敏感词啊
<jiero> 。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 一人名， 三字前面是 LXB
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 不说政治了， 说openttd， 最近在玩。 城市运输的， 那种方式好。 多个城市围成一圈， 多列火车绕圈跑， 还是俩城市，俩城市之间跑好呢
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那你得找个哑巴女友。要不更烦。
<NinjaAtomCat> 默认的ai是俩城市俩城市跑的， 而且是单轨
<NinjaAtomCat> 哪个效率高
<knownbad> 或许，你可以试试拔下助听器睡觉？
<NinjaAtomCat> 我用过绕圈跑的， 但火车密度好难掌握啊。 有时一个站很久都没火车来， 有时就一个火车接一个火车地过
<NinjaAtomCat> 有火车满的， 也有火车是一个人都没
<NinjaAtomCat> 一般前面两列火车满了，后面跟着的几乎就很空了
<NinjaAtomCat> ....
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你开始找女友了吗？ 
<knownbad> 他在等着被选。
<NinjaAtomCat> 。。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 你有老婆了，就说风凉话了
<knownbad> 我没，我老婆又不是完美的。  我都还想换个呢。
<knownbad> 脾气越来越不好了。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 晚餐开始
<NinjaAtomCat> ..........
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 有就好啦， 你还要求啥呢
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 。。。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 你也太没追求了。
<knownbad> 没什么要求，只要好相处。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 小猫。
<knownbad> 脾气不好怎么相处的好？
<knownbad> 我又不是松鼠可以装笼。。。。
<jiero> 没人了。
<NinjaAtomCat> ........
<knownbad> 羊肉炉应该快上线了
<jiero> now i think of a simple way, because I found the gnome-shell design is kind of acceptable in my screen layout
<jiero> 谁个落魄户用 GNOME3的？
<jiero> 在这里？
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 毛？
<jiero> knownbad: 还在上班？
<knownbad> 可以改用mint嘛。
<knownbad> 是啊，得赚钱养老婆
<jiero> knownbad:  Mint 的设计糟糕的感觉。
<knownbad> ubuntu有好到哪里？
<jiero> knownbad: 不知到。
<jiero> knownbad:  Mint 设计糟糕我知道，Ubuntu我好久没用了
<knownbad> 看起来蛮干净的啊。
<jiero> knownbad: 一个界面好不好用——对我来说，就是我想这里有，这里没有，就不好。
<knownbad> 有台机子是arch+gnome3。
<jiero> knownbad: 当然还要解释下为啥。
<knownbad> 但我不太改东西，就默认。
<jiero> knownbad: 所以就是这样。
<knownbad> 还是lxde或是xfce好用。
<jiero> knownbad: 我觉得那两个都无法接受。
<knownbad> 别跟我说tiling manager，我小银幕用不起。
<NinjaAtomCat> 没毛
<jiero> knownbad: 我要清凉级的话，我上 e16
<jiero> knownbad: 没用过 tiling 的。
<knownbad> 咦，又一个Exx的烂人。
<knownbad> 猫主席好似以前也是。
<knownbad> 嗯，可能周末不比加班了。。。
<jiero> knownbad: ...滥人。。。
 * knownbad 膜拜猫主席祈祷
<jiero> knownbad: 猫主席是？
<knownbad> 猫=cat.
<jiero> knownbad: 另外，你这家伙在多数人在这个频道的时候不在。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 那个？
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> ～@@
<knownbad> 猫主席，快自首！
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/8fbk0  这样一个钱包好不？
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Magisches Portemonnaie Portmonee Geldbörse Kartentasche | eBay
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 小家伙。自曝一张征婚照？
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的语文这么差吗。
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/9bIv3
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你的征婚照要是这样找不到老婆。
<jiero> ^_^
<knownbad> 通缉犯
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6280b5bdjw1dn08z82mt0g.gif
<jiero> Freebuilder: 这么早起搞建设？
<Freebuilder> jiero, 还没睡
<jiero> Freebuilder: 恐怖的实力。。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 来聊天的？
<Freebuilder> jiero, 不是
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  gnome-shell-extension 有一堆了。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是我没写出一个。
<alvin_rxg> 我也没有
<knownbad> 要比没有？  我也没有好了
<Freebuilder> 睡觉！
<alvin_rxg> 那钱包买了，就是不知道硬币怎么放……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 建立 minetest 服务器吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 一会儿
<alvin_rxg> jiero: minetest 还是 minetest-delta ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  delta 没用过，还更新吗？那个
<CyrusYzGTt> ???在說什麼呢
<alvin_rxg> jiero: minetest-delta 最后活动在8月
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那就 minetest 吧，那个 c-55
<NinjaAtomCat> 哈哈
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 首次我的利润追上我的对手了
<alvin_rxg> 肥多啦
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 网络？
<gebjgd> 终于他娘的周末了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 终于你露面了
<NinjaAtomCat> 对手全飞机， 我基本火车
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 单机， 单机的 ai 非常变态的
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 飞机是玩早期的，后期只能靠火车
<NinjaAtomCat> 那我不清楚
<jiero> gebjgd: 你娘的周末来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<gebjgd> jiero: 当然了
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 早期你想钱来的快，那就飞机。到后边只能靠火车赚钱
<jiero> gebjgd: poo 
<gebjgd> jiero: 和你没法子比了
<alvin_rxg> 他老婆大姨妈了，他就在这发牢骚呢
<gebjgd> jiero: 你富二代
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。。。。。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 哦，酱紫啊， 我不喜欢飞机， 打飞机除外。 我一开始就火车
<gebjgd> 不上班怎么挣钱？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你对人就两种，富二代和不是富二代。。。
<jiero> lol
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 还不睡啊
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 在想谁呢？
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 船和汽车只亏不赚。但汽车很多时候用于短途转运。即火车大老远运货到城市郊区，再由汽车往内运，这样就是给城市更多的空间发展
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 想怎麼才能進行自殺計劃的下一步
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 地域不同。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 还是想自己呢。你也是自恋啊。
<NinjaAtomCat> 汽车我知道， 汽车一般我是用来联运的， 有个资源在附近， 火车站覆盖不了， 我就联运， 不想浪费它了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 嗯，，只有自殺了，，才能解脫
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 想自杀？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 铁路除了运煤就是运人的澳憨。。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 天天吃快餐
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，我決定試試，不睡覺的方式，，看會不會猝死
<jiero> gebjgd: CyrusYzGTt 那家伙怕死
<NinjaAtomCat> 我只玩火车， 如果太远了， 建铁路太麻烦， 才用飞机
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我还没死
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我天天吃 快食面
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,嗯，， 安靜又安全的死法
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 哦
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 天天吃没用。。。。一次性注射大量催眠剂就好了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不要口服，要注射
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 這個要錢的，，貌似很貴
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 或者买个眼睛蛇让它吃了你。
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 去白云山那
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 那還不是要錢。。
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 把小三杀了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 登山。找悬崖。闭眼。
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .. 要給門票
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ,,不想殺人，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..木有山
<NinjaAtomCat> 怕疼不
<CyrusYzGTt> 怕
<NinjaAtomCat> ....................
<NinjaAtomCat> 不说了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 服务器呢？
<NinjaAtomCat> 说活吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你建！！lol
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我不会啊 ，第一次玩
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也来，要不
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 简单说，看了说明就会了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 反正窗口运行。
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> 不是，服务器不会建啊
<jiero> gebjgd:  minetest
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 玩啥呢
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么意思的？
<jiero> gebjgd:  游戏名，类似 minecraft
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: packer -S minetest
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你的 ip 和 端口？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看美国恐怖故事呢
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://c55.me/minetest/   2.5MB 下载
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Minetest-c55
<jiero> alvin_rxg: http://c55.me/minetest/wiki/doku.php?id=running_your_own_server
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: running_your_own_server [Minetest Wiki] 
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 可以了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 等等
<alvin_rxg> map 下端口
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 92.226.26.109:30000
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wBgt0wj3Hzk
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  :D 
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: YouTube - Walking with Ryno
<alvin_rxg> jiero
<alvin_rxg> jiero
<alvin_rxg> jiero
<alvin_rxg> jiero
<jiero> lol 丢了。。。
<jiero> firefox关闭了。。。
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 92.226.26.109:30000
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 夜里？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 这人物形象也太差了吧
<alvin_rxg> to
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 啥的
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 不睡干嘛你
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 看愛情動作片
<knownbad> 独轮车。
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 给个能看的
<knownbad> 不理你，以前给过你ssh。
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧
 * NinjaAtomCat  跳上房梁匿藏起来
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  算了。。。我kernel panic 两次了。。。
<alvin_rxg> ？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 要不是驱动不成，要不就是显卡质量不好。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 直接死了。
<NinjaAtomCat> 我的猫越长越漂亮了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 电脑死机。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> jiero: what a shity， 在用哪个发行版啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 平时使用都花屏的。
<jiero> fedora
<jiero> 16
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 难怪之前视频啥的是花屏呢
<alvin_rxg> 你上 debian 吧
<jiero> 开源驱动。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我懒惰哦。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如果不玩游戏到没啥。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: Ubuntu 11.04 也失败。
<jiero> 连gnome2 都卡的要死。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是拿到 煤，做火把。
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我准备撤离游戏领域～minetest是最近2个月我唯一玩了一些的游戏。
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  木头可以变木板，变木棒，木棒+木板可以做工具，木棒加煤，做火把。
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://c55.me/minetest/wiki/doku.php?id=crafting
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: crafting [Minetest Wiki] 
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 你啥时侯撤离单身领域呢
<alvin_rxg> 天知道
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 找到喜欢的孩子了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 孩子？
<NinjaAtomCat> 直接跳过老婆找孩子？
<CyrusYzGTt> å¼·
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 看你的爱情恐怖片
<alvin_rxg> 11-11-11
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .. s/恐怖/動作/
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, sm=恐怖片
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 笨。你找的话，难道不是找小女孩？
<alvin_rxg> =。=
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ..
<NinjaAtomCat> 恋童癖???
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 美国人有偷渡的么
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 美国人偷渡到古巴的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ? 为啥呢？
<knownbad> ?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  我是恶人吗？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 因为我欺负 alvin_rxg ？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯
<knownbad> 指的是美国的古巴人。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不是，因爲你用了 小女孩，，
 * jiero ？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我是看了这个视频才对 minetest 有兴趣的。 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gOjHnSf4pE
<NinjaAtomCat> 是指美国人像中国人那样，不满意自己国家， 千方百计移民国外的， 有条件的移民， 没条件的偷渡。 有没有
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Minetest Gameplay
<jiero> alvin_rxg:   MT1.gameboom.net 30000 是服务器地址
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  找你的女孩子去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,.,是 lady
<NinjaAtomCat> 又来一 youtube， 知道你在国外的困苦人民那了， 也不用这样子像我们抱怨吧
<NinjaAtomCat> 是 woman
<NinjaAtomCat> 向我们哭苦吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 有么， 指的是美国本地人
<knownbad> 我也是美国人呢。
<NinjaAtomCat> 那你不会。 那有没有酱紫的人， 想脱离美国的
<NinjaAtomCat> 而且是偷渡的方式
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 干嘛偷渡呢。
<NinjaAtomCat> 就是逼的没办法， 偷渡也要脱离美国的
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat:  一般墨西哥？
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 像中国某些人啊
<knownbad> 不需偷渡了，巴西已开放了。
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 就是把中国的情形套在美国那
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 多么严密的境界网啊。肯定是逃不掉
<NinjaAtomCat> 别的地方， 目的地不重要， 重要的是不想在美国呆了， 并且宁愿偷渡也要跑的。 美国有没有呢
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 一般是移民。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 不是本地人吧
<NinjaAtomCat> 去哪都可以，就是不要在美国呆
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 不说移民， 移民比较正常。 就是没钱移民， 偷渡都要离开美国
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 就是忍无可忍， 无论啥手段都要走， 美国人有没有酱紫的人
<knownbad> 你又在梦游了？
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 不知，你管这个干嘛。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> 啥啊
<jiero> lol 
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 你死的太多了。
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 想知道，中国是不是正常
<NinjaAtomCat> 如果美国也酱紫， 中国就不是个奇怪的国家了
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 你死的太多了
<NinjaAtomCat> 应该可以算是正常的了
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 你该死了。
<NinjaAtomCat> 电信联通被指垄断， 你开放电讯不就好阿么
<NinjaAtomCat> 还整治啥啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 你整治了就不垄断了？
<NinjaAtomCat> 他们垄断是电信联通垄断的？ 其他人可以开电信公司
<NinjaAtomCat> ??
<NinjaAtomCat> 其他人不能开电信公司， 他们不就是天然垄断的？
<NinjaAtomCat> 是谁的问题？？？
<knownbad> 听说中国移动想进军美国。
<NinjaAtomCat> 啥时侯整治共产党对中国的垄断啊
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 啥时候整治商业垄断？
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 告他
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, http://www.voanews.com/chinese/news/20111111-china-economy-133706468.html
<^k^> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ t: 垄断央企首被整治，电信联通面临重罚 | 中文主页 | Chinese美国之音中文博客
<NinjaAtomCat> 这不是笑话吗
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 美国也有
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat:  AT&T
<NinjaAtomCat> 问题不是美国有无有， 问题是， 他们垄断是谁造成的
<knownbad> 还没，只是要阻止购买tmobile。
<NinjaAtomCat> 什么时候整治中石油，中石化垄断
<NinjaAtomCat> 不是国家让他们垄断的么
<NinjaAtomCat> 整治他们， 是要整治政府么
<NinjaAtomCat> 自己整治自己？？？
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 国家纵容被操纵是谁的错？
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 对的。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 哪里都是自己整治自己。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 你终于看明白了
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧，明天我去揭竿而起， 不再纵容他们了
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 要自由，毋宁死。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 默认的纵容他们就是使用其服务。
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 如同默认纵容 微软一样。
<jiero> 哈哈哈
<NinjaAtomCat> 弄万现在的项目， 就弄个网站， 左边是他们的宣传， 教科书的历史， 领导人的讲话， 媒体的口舌， 右边是对应的是他们的宣传下的现实， 不同于教科书的历史， 领导真实做了什么， 媒体报道事件的真实情况
<NinjaAtomCat> 左边放上 共产党 当初提出的， 抗议国民党的一党专政， 民主； 左边 放上 他们到底实现了那一条
<NinjaAtomCat> 左边放上 共产党是我们的好领导； 右边放上 共产党领导的是谁， 贪官？ 普通老百姓？
<NinjaAtomCat> 奶奶的
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: Those changed just few years ago.
<NinjaAtomCat> 一条条给他列出来
<NinjaAtomCat> 左边放上国民党解放前的所作所为， 右边放上解放后共产党的所作所为
<NinjaAtomCat> 看看俩者有啥区别
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 以史为镜
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<NinjaAtomCat> 准备忙完当前的事情，就去做这个
<jiero> Nokia N9 3999元
<jiero> ofan:  Minetest  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gOjHnSf4pE
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Minetest Gameplay
<NinjaAtomCat> 左边放上中国宪法， 右边放上哪些符合宪法， 哪些侵害了我们的宪法权利
<alvin_rxg> 不要拿法律当挡箭牌
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 你傻啊。有空发这么多牢骚，写成一篇文章让人不能辩驳去。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我删了。彻底的投入写出 替代  gnome-shell 桌面的活动中去。
<alvin_rxg> 乌克兰 vs. 德国 3:3
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  那有曾样？
<alvin_rxg> 还有7分钟
<NinjaAtomCat> jiero, 准备干完现在忙的事情，就不再发牢骚， 弄个网站
<NinjaAtomCat> 网站让人提问题， 放左边，让人在右边写上他们所看到的现实， 对应左边的问题。
<NinjaAtomCat> 找人来组织问题。
<gebjgd> 真是不错的恐怖片
<gebjgd> 爱死了
<Pwnna> o.O
<^k^>  06:02
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE2OTcxMzE2.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 当《坦克大战》遇到了TAS。。。 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<NinjaAtomCat> 猫儿子又来了
<alvin_rxg> -RichiH(~richih@freenode/staff/richih)- [Global Notice] Hi all. We wish you a very verily merry merrily 11:11:11 11.11.11-11! Crank it up to eleven and here's to hoping the  world will not end in 2012; as always, thanks for flying freenode air!
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 2012
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: ... still there?
<alvin_rxg1> .
<alvin_rxg1> o_O
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: took one night, in library, installed fedora
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 能全装全么？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: no chinese... still under console
<alvin_rxg1> one night may cannot get all what u need.
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: its already enough, tomorrow will be continued
<alvin_rxg1> no sleep?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: but it is not possible,  softwares from  extern harddisk to be installed
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: auch kein steckdose in RZ..
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: muss irgendwann einen kleineren Festplatt besorgen
<alvin_rxg1> >_<  yo. guck mal auf ebay.
<Jagdwurst> installing  texlive  2007.....
<alvin_rxg1> 2007? archlinux => 2011
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: lizense problem
<alvin_rxg1> may find one in rpmfusion?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: archlinux texlive 2011 does not hav enough documents
<Jagdwurst> no
<Jagdwurst> i dont need 2011
<alvin_rxg> ok.
<Jagdwurst> important are ghc and perl..
<Jagdwurst> perl  5.14  :D
<alvin_rxg> it seems some more problem with fedora 16.
<Jagdwurst> always
<alvin_rxg> =.=  CyrusYzGTt has problem with InputMethode. jiero's driver works not perfect...
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ??
<Jagdwurst> i know which hardware i have, there should be no problem
<CyrusYzGTt> .. N卡用 run包的 285.05.09
<Jagdwurst> i also know what to do with input methode
<CyrusYzGTt> A卡也用 run包的
<alvin_rxg> yo. :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 輸入法的話，，刪除配置
<CyrusYzGTt> 重新覆蓋安裝。重新啓動
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 用户词库呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 詞庫，，可以不刪除，， 只要是配置的API發生變化了
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: this version of fedora are more easy to install :D  the initrd.img became bigger and allthings are included
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: gruß
<alvin_rxg> wii? like archlinux.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst servus
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: servus es tu
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 还不睡啊
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 快了。。
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 什么词库？ 
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 准备做什么
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 重新設定ibus
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 我还以为你要写词典程序呢
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥构思
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ,,, raintable已經可以了，，自己建立，，隨用隨建
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 是配置？ 还是改写？
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ... 就是將舊的配置刪除，，重新設定
<NinjaAtomCat> 新增功能？ 词典？？ 
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> 有啥可以帮忙的
<Jagdwurst> 输入法没问题啊
<ofan_> yoooo
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ofan_> 光棍节购物归来
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 买了个女人？
<ofan_> 没，没带那么多现金
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-12
<jiero> Kandu 早上好。
<linsux> 怎么在电脑上收听FM?
<jiero> 今天吃什么好呢。。。昨晚烤肉吃得肚子酸水。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 
<Kandu> jiero: 早
<jiero> Kandu: 好孩子。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 11.10装上后libreoffice是英文界面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353386 ubuntu 11.10装上后libreoffice是英文界面，如何改成中文界面？我试了论坛中的方法，增加源，更新，安装中文包，但是没找到中文包，如何解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hncs48hours — 2011-11-12 9:19 
<maxupeng> 大家早上好啊
<cfy> maxupeng: 早上好哦啊
<slacker_HD> :-D
 * mayli 早上好
<mayli> linsux: tunein radio
<jamg> 早上好啊
<_Ruby> Kandu: .
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 好多人抱怨的 Ubuntu 可定制性差其实根本不是 Ubuntu 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353391 比如有人就抱怨现在要自定义文件打开方式很麻烦，我自己试过，安装一个 dolphin 文件管理器，就能像以前一样自定义了，可见压根不是 Ubuntu 的问题，而是 GNOME 3 的问题，是 GNOME 3 把很多设置项目隐藏起来了。gno ...
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: .
<_Ruby> NinjaAtomCat: 少女忍者原子猫
<knownbad> 怪猫大叔
<jamg> 问个问题
<jamg> 怎么听在线音乐
<jamg> 除了浏览器
<jamg> 有木有人帮一下
<Ruby> ofan_1: Hi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10下移动硬盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353395 160G移动硬盘没有分过区，在xp下可以正常使用，是fat32的，但在ubuntu11.10下没有反应，fdisk也发现不了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 耶路撒冷 — 2011-11-12 10:15 
<Guest18839> 可以闲聊不
<atcho> ÐÝÃßÒÔºóÈçºÎ±£³ÖÉù¿¨¿ªÆô?
<^k^> atcho:say 休眠以后如何保持声卡开启? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍢ 
<cissu> hi
<peaghost> 大家好，如何让系统里面的中文不会出现乱码啊
<atcho> @charset utf-8
<atcho> ²»¹ÜÓÃ?
<^k^> atcho:say 不管用? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<rothsdad> cat file | grep A | grep B 有没有简单的方法？ 用正则怎么表达呢？ 能写成alias吗？
<peaghost> 哦。
 * rothsdad help~
<peaghost> 那就是没办法啊？
<cissu> rothsdad:  可以写bash函数
<rothsdad> @1 @2 ?
<cissu> $1 $2
<rothsdad> 可以这样吗？ alias se='cat file | grep $1 | grep $2'  ?
<rothsdad> se A B
<cissu> gnu的alias不支持参数。 
<rothsdad> ....
<rothsdad> grep -E 支持正则 用正则怎么写呢？
<cissu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735861/
<cissu> 可以这样写。 
<cissu> 放到.bashrc里面。 
<rothsdad> thanks
<rothsdad> 正则怎么做？ cat file | grep -E A\w+B   ? 我正则不太好
<cissu> 这里可以闲聊不⋯⋯
<rothsdad> cissu: 可以
<kang_> 你们好
<rothsdad> kang_: hi
<kang_> 都是哪里的阿
<cissu> rothsdad: 正则我也不怎么会，
<hoxily> kang_: hello
<kang_> 恩
<kang_> hello
<rothsdad> kang_: from china
<kang_> me to
<^k^> kang_, 好  ㍢ 
 * rothsdad laf
<kang_> speak chinese？
<cissu> 周末加班啊⋯⋯ 累啊⋯⋯ 快崩溃了⋯
<kang_> 呵呵
<rothsdad> 最近玩了一个游戏 练习写bash telnet pkuxkx.net 8080, 不过是GBK编码
<kang_> 我们没有课
<kang_> 你是哪里的阿
<kang_> 哪个省
<cissu> 还是上学爽～ 现在北京工作。 
<rothsdad> pp
<cissu> 你呢
<kang_> 哦
<rothsdad> 天津学习
<kang_> 西安
<cissu> 天津好近撒～
<kang_> 恩
<rothsdad> 恩 城际23分钟
<rothsdad> 我先下啦 bye
<cissu> OK～ 
<kang_> bay
<kang_> bye
<cissu> 继续码代码了⋯⋯ 累啊⋯⋯累⋯⋯
<cfy> bzip2解压的时候怎么显示过程？
<cfy> 除了bzcat|pv的方式
<mao> cfy: -v?
<cfy> mao: 显示进度
<cfy> mao: -v没有，-vv太详细了，而且也不是进度
<mao> cfy: 那就不知道了
<cfy> mao: o
<atcho> 怎么在休眠时 不关闭程序?
<cissu> 休眠做不不到哦～  
<atcho> 休眠状态下 有些程序还是运行的
<atcho> 对吧
<cissu> 不对的， 休眠的概念是把内存写道硬盘里～ 然后关闭系统电源～ 
<cissu> 你说的应该是待机状态
<cissu> 内存供电，但不是运行， 是保持内存内容
<tenzu> hibernate, sleep, suspend
<cfy> 我只会用suspend...
<catiu> lotutu:hello
<mao> suspend是只对内存供电吧？
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 大家帮我看下，我用debian HCL的测试结果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353408 附件是测试结果截图，我这硬件安装debian可以全部驱动成功吗，去年买的thinkpad e40 统计信息: 发表于 由 ffdqlff — 2011-11-12 11:11 
<catiu> liyinhong:hello
<liyinhong> 我进来了。
<mao> 为什么suspend可以2s启动
<catiu> Aoy:hello
<liyinhong> 呵呵。。
<catiu> caleb:hello
<liyinhong> hello～～
<cissu> hello～ 大家中午吃什么都～ 
<liyinhong> 去食堂，，
<liyinhong> 学校的食堂弱爆了。。真难吃。
<cissu> 我以为能有好的推荐⋯ 看来我也得去食堂了⋯
<caleb-> 都一个学校的？
<cissu> 没，一个帮派的。 
<peaghost> 呵呵，都是乌帮徒。。。
<liyinhong> 哈哈。
<cissu> 对，哈哈。
<peaghost> 呵呵呵，这名字还真合适。我以前都没想到可以这样改。
<caleb-> peaghost: 尿尿鬼？
<cissu> nick neo
<atcho> ...
<atcho> 2011-11-12(6) 11:32:56 
<atcho> 没人说话
<ltaoist> 求救～ubuntu11.10更新内核后无法正常开机，用恢复模式提示Kernel panic --not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow block
<atcho> ...
<atcho> taoli?
<ltaoist> 用liveCD手动更新过grub，没有错误；核对磁盘号和uuid也没问题
<GNUdog> 試験の終わり
<GNUdog> yeah!
<cissu> taoist ? 道士？ 
<ltaoist> 。。Right
<atcho> taoli?
<cissu> 同行，同行。握个手。 
<ltaoist> = = taoist
<ltaoist> 嘻嘻
<ltaoist> 求救啊～折腾了一上午搞不定，放狗搜好像也没什么有用的方法
<cissu> 一般出这个提示都是sda或者hda设置错了，也许是bios改过，或者内核更新之后的问题。 建议建议。 
<caleb-> ltaoist: 换内核呗
<caleb-> ltaoist: kernel panic 不关 grub 什么事
<ltaoist> 哦哦～但是是源里的更新 。。而且旧的内核也用不了了
<caleb-> ltaoist: 源里应该有几个不同内核的
<ltaoist> caleb:现在恢复模式也是如此，进不了，要怎么换内核呢？
<caleb-> ltaoist: 用 livecd 进去 chroot 安装
<caleb-> ltaoist: 实在不会就重灌吧
<ltaoist> 哦哦～好的。另外，为什么旧的内核也会不行呢？
<caleb-> ltaoist: 可能的原因很多，可能 udev 不兼容啥的
<caleb-> ltaoist: 说到底就是 ubuntu 内核维护不良
<ltaoist> 哦～我折腾去，谢谢
 * caleb- 编译 3.1.1 内核 ing
<ltaoist> 哇～
<peaghost> 居然这样说我
<caleb-> peaghost: 发音一样嘛
<peaghost> 不会吧？
<peaghost> 呵呵呵，乌帮徒的发音当然是一样的了。
<caleb-> peaghost: pee - ghost (pee == å°¿å°¿)
<peaghost> 切。。。
<peaghost> 是pea，不是
<peaghost> pee
<caleb-> peaghost: 承认吧
<cissu> 人家是peag - host ⋯⋯
<peaghost> 切。。
<peaghost> 尽拿别人的名字开玩笑。
<peaghost> 我是豌豆鬼。
<peaghost> 好听的也可以理解为豌豆幽灵。。。
<caleb-> 记得国内有个山寨机命名为 poo (大便)
<peaghost> 草。。
<peaghost> 还不吃饭啊？
<peaghost> 我都快饿扁了。
<caleb-> 食堂的东西食不下咽
<peaghost> 哦。
<yunfan> caleb-: 你还吃食堂？？
<peaghost> 问下呢。。我现在用的是11.10  。。。
<caleb-> yunfan: 随便说说的
 * caleb- 已经吃饱了
<peaghost> 放音乐时，怎么处理乱码问题？
<caleb-> peaghost: google "mp3 utf8"
<cissu> 用转换工具把买票
<cissu> mp3的tag转换了
<peaghost> 嗯。
<peaghost> 我试下GOGGLES
<peaghost> GOOGLE
<liyinhong> 我记得是在什么里面加了两行代码。。
<liyinhong> 哎、你们的rhythmbox的插件可以用吗？我安装的差将都不行。。。哭死，。
<_Ruby> adam8157: int *a=(int*)0x33333333;是否能定义33333333为整形空间
<yunfan> 有什么大不了的 我都懒得整
<adam8157> _Ruby: 强制转换只是用的时候转换 不会改变原来的属性
<peaghost> 哦。。我的rhythmbox装好了，可是播放的时候，声音很难听。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘双系统再加一个DOS系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353412 我现在的U盘装了PE和VEKET系统，想再加一个DOS进去。 但是网上的都是安装版的。就是说一安装就会把U盘格式化再装DOS。这样 的话一安装我两个系统就没了。 请问怎么下载一个DOS镜像，在menu.lst加入DOS系统就OK了。 我现在用GRUB4DOS ...
<caleb-> _Ruby: 本来就 int 不用转啊
<_Ruby> caleb-: 空间就是int?
<caleb-> _Ruby: 0x33333333 本来就可以是 int
<caleb-> _Ruby: int *a=0x33333333;
<peaghost> ^K^  给你推荐一个PE  
<peaghost> 里面包含了 DOS，LINUX ，PE。。
<^k^> peaghost, 我没有任何特殊的我推荐一个PE。  ㍣ 
<cissu> peaghost: k是bot
<peaghost> 啥啥啥？
<cissu> 机器人
<caleb-> peaghost: ^k^ 是机器人
<peaghost> 哦。我晕。
<ofan> 这年头谁还用pe
<peaghost> 我用啊。。
<peaghost> 给别个装个XP，挺方便的。
<ofan> pe还不如一个linux内核+busybox来的爽
<peaghost> 但人家要用MS的，你怎么搞？
<cissu> ^k^: help
<ofan> 用ms的你跑这来问？
<peaghost> 我是说人家。。我用的是乌帮徒。
<yunfan> ofan 呵呵
<ofan> 不对win用户提供任何支持
<peaghost> 呵呵呵。。。
<_Ruby> caleb-: int *a;char *p; a的值和p的值都只是个地址,该地址的空间类型由声明符说明?
<cissu> ^k^: s
<ofan> msdn上自己问去
<^k^> cissu, - ）。  ㍤ 
<cissu> ^k^: t 
<cissu> ^k^: address _Ruby
<_Ruby> adam8157: int *a=0x33333333;char *p=0x33333333;a和p的值是一样的?而该地址的类型由前面的类型声明符确定?
<adam8157> _Ruby: a 和p地址一样 类型不一样
<cissu> ^k^: address cissu
<_Ruby> adam8157: a和p的类型不一样?还是他们的值所指向的空间类型不一样?
<kang_> 哪个dock比较好用
<_Ruby> caleb-: char *p=0x33333333是否能声明33333333是个字符空间?
<ofan> _Ruby: ...
<caleb-> _Ruby: 找本书从头看吧
<_Ruby> ofan: 俺是真的搞不清楚呀
<cissu> _Ruby: a p 都是指针，只是他们的储存空间不同。 *p = 0x33333333这个是错误的。 
<_Ruby> ofan: int *p; int *到底该理解为类型说明符,还是理解为声明p的值为整形空间,即把*理解为运算符?
<_Ruby> cissu: 指针型数据存储空间不同?
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 快来救救我啊，桌面什么程序都没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353415 刚装完ubuntu，新手一个，在ccsm里面搞了一些设置，之后桌面就变成这样了，重启也不行了 怎样变回原来的样子？？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 czk9527 — 2011-11-12 12:15 
 * _Ruby 指针都是占四个字节的空间(32位),与指针类型无关,指针所指向的变量所占用的空间是由类型声明符决定的
<ofan> _Ruby: 修饰符
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<_Ruby> ofan: int *a;与int (*a)一样吗?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋～
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> 打声招呼，闪人…
<adam8157> GNUdog: 路由器买错了...想买tp仿airport那种...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 直接买 Airport Extreame 吧
<GNUdog> typo, sorry, extreme
<adam8157> GNUdog: 该买那种的...昨天一激动买了dlink的某个
 * _Ruby 直接int 0x33333333;算了
<ofan> airport有什么好的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 或者，买这个吧 Cisco-Linksys E3000
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有个tp仿的那个就行...
<GNUdog> 闪人…
<yunfan> 呵呵 thinking forth 作者自己就放到sf上提供下载
<freeayu> Greg Kroah-Hartman 宣布3.0.9 和 3.1.1 稳定版内核发布，他们每个都修复了250个以上的补丁。3.0或3.1系列的所有用户都必须升级！
<freeayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/23067/stable-kernels-309-311
<^k^> freeayu ⇪ ti: Linux 内核稳定版3.0.9和3.1.1发布，必须升级 - 开源中国社区
<_Ruby> http://tech.163.com/06/1226/09/338P7V6900091KVA.html
<^k^> _Ruby ⇪ ti: C语言已经死了，5个需要忘却它的理由・科技频道・科技创造财富
<tenzu> 06å¹´
<_Ruby> 爆走的泡面
<metbsd> 大家觉得戴尔的笔记本怎么样
<metbsd> 我想买个15寸的笔记本
<tenzu> metbsd: 美国神舟嘛
<Jklmno> 今天天气不好
<cissu> 宅男们中午吃什么了。 
<Jklmno> 睡觉.没吃饭
<lililjlj> test
<^k^> lililjlj, ....  ㍥ 
<cissu> test
<metbsd> 这么说也不怎么好了
<slacker_HD> O:-)
<peaghost> id
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 编译安装自由的能解压缩RARv3 “the Unarchiver” linux版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353426 这玩意是object-c写的，在Mac OSX上有个原生的cocoa UI。 由于linux版unrar是私有软件，为了对付国内泛滥的rar压缩包，只好来编译the Unarchiver的linux版了。 下载源码包 wget -c http://theunarchiver.googlecode.com/fil .. ...
<ofan> metbsd: 不好
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • matlab和mathematica for linux 有64位版本吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353428 现在只找到３２位版本，多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-11-12 13:58 
<kaio> 在 64位上不能跑 32 位嗎？
<ofan_1> 能
<gebjgd> ofan 你那里的战地能玩么
<ofan_1> 能单机玩
<ofan_1> 没买正版，玩不了联网
 * cissu help 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10点更新管理器没有反映 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353433 但是查看进程发现update-manager已经运行，这是为什么？是不兼容吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaoxt1983 — 2011-11-12 14:23 
<nikerlong> 我刚才卸载了GNOME，改成了XFCE4
<nikerlong> 好像并没有想像中的快啊
<cissu> ^k^: help
<cissu> ^k^: new
<gebjgd> box
<sssm> test
<^k^> sssm, ....  ㍦ 
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，其实Gnome3本身很快的
<gebjgd> 要看机器配置了
<Ein-lio> gnome3在我老本本上跑得很快。
<yudun1989> hi all ,为什么我安装python包的时候，有的时候用easy_install安装不成功，但是用apt-get install python-soft这样就可以安装成功？我在其他系统应该怎么搞？
<gebjgd> Ein-lio: 多老的本子？
<caleb-> gnome3 的问题不在于速度
<Ein-lio> gebjgd: 06年的老联想。intel 迅驰 1.8GHZ双核，1GB内存。集显。
<gebjgd> Ein-lio: 好机器
<gebjgd> 2004年赛扬路过 512内存
<Ein-lio> gebjgd: 好吗？我觉得配置有点过时了。
<Ein-lio> 跑chrome很吃力。只好用opera
<CyrusYzGTt> Ein-lio§ 推薦你用 modori
<caleb-> midori?
<caleb-> 好像也上 gtk3 了
<yunfan> 用 net-surf把
<yunfan> http://www.netsurf-browser.org/
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: NetSurf Web Browser
<Ein-lio> caleb-: midori我用不惯。
<Ein-lio> opera可以聊irc，用link同步。很不错。
 * caleb- 觉得用 webkit 的只有 chrom* 好使
<caleb-> 其它 webkit browser 都是渣啊都是渣
<gebjgd> Modori不错
<gebjgd> 512内存测试不错
<Ein-lio> 有了opera，我不需要另外装irc客户端，邮件客户端，rss客户端。
<sssm> 。
<xw_y_am> w3m  o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> opera太慢
<CyrusYzGTt> 安裝上w3m.img 就可以看圖片的，， ^_^
<gebjgd> 用不惯
<Ein-lio> opera的鼠标手势真心好使
<caleb-> 只有 ie 没手势可用吧
<caleb-> 有了 web browser，我不需要另外装irc客户端，邮件客户端，rss客户端。
<sssm> caleb-: 俺也是这样滴
<gebjgd> 有arm设备24小时挂机的表示无视irc客户端和im客户端
<gebjgd> 3w 24小时，电费很便宜
<ofan> yudun1989: sudo easy_install
<Cherrot> 请问可以在终端设置socks代理吗？我只知道有个HTTP_PROXY变量……
<ofan> Cherrot: 程序支持才行
<ofan> 跟终端没毛关系
<Cherrot> ofan: 必须在程序中设置才可以咯
<yudun1989> ofan:iknow,easy_install一个包叫pymad，不能成功，我在python 下可以apt-get install python-pymad成功了，但是现在想安装在gentoo 
<Cherrot> ofan: python 可以么？
<yudun1989> ofan:所以就不知道怎么搞了。
<yudun1989> ofan:说错了，在ubuntu下可以用apt-get,但是到gentoo就不知道怎么搞了
<ofan> yudun1989: 贴错误
<ofan> Cherrot: 什么python可不可以
<ofan> Cherrot: 你写程序，支持就可以
<yudun1989> ofan:No local packages or download links found for pymad
<yudun1989> error: Could not find suitable distribution for Requirement.parse('pymad')
<Cherrot> ofan: soga... 我想通过socks代理使用基于GAE的HTTP代理，看来不好实现了
<ofan> yudun1989: 你gentoo下用的py3吧
<ofan> 找不到包
<ofan> Cherrot: gae已经被废了武功了
<ofan> Cherrot: 现在是残疾人
<yudun1989> ofan:2.6阿
<Cherrot> ofan: 他的代理很快，用它看Youtube。但是昨天开始网络抽风，HTTP基本无响应，所以我才想再外挂一个socks代理 ;) 你有什么想法么？
<ofan> yudun1989: 找不到对应包，估计没有那个版本的
<ofan> Cherrot: gae已经废了，就这想法
<yudun1989> ofan:easy_install就是反应找不到，你可以在你本机试试，但是ubuntu下可以用apt-get install python-pymad搞定，gentoo下就找不到对应的解决方案了。
<Cherrot> ofan: ....
<ofan> Cherrot: 如果你绑定信用卡一类的东西了，可以去看看有没有少钱了
<Cherrot> ofan: 我一直用免费流量……
<ofan> Cherrot: 现在不免费了
<Cherrot> ofan: 还是有免费流量的，少了点而已 对我没影响
<ofan> Cherrot: 新收费政策基本上不免费
<ofan> yudun1989: 我用py2.6能找到pymad
<ofan> yudun1989: 错了 是找不到
<ofan> No local packages or download links found for pymad
<yudun1989> ofan:恩，apt-get就可以装上了。python-pymad
<cfy> emacser有没？我
<cfy> 强烈推荐 http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Htmlize
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Htmlize
<cfy> 可以把当前的高亮啥的，导出成html文件
<sssm> cfy: 指针是一个无符号的长整型数据吗？
<cfy> sssm: ？
<sssm> cfy: 俺是C初学者
<ofan> sssm: 是一个字长的数据
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 通过socks代理使用基于GAE的HTTP代理？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353436 我知道你一定以为我疯了……但一个诡异的情况的确在我的网络中发生了，让我不得不用这种方式上网： 我所处的网络从昨天开始抽筋，网页响应奇慢无比，然而，貌似只有HTTP协议受影响了，我开BT测试，上下行可 ...
<sssm> ofan: int a,*p; p=&a; p的值就是a的地址吧？
<cfy> sssm: 换nick了？
<sssm> cfy: 俺是面具超人，nick无数，不知你说的是哪个？
<sssm> 任何一个指针本身的数据值都是unsigned long int型。 允许声明指向 void 类型的指针。该指针可以被赋予任何类型对象的地址。
<sssm> 俺本来明白一点，被你们一说又不明白了，
<cfy> ....
<sssm> char *p; p里面的值是一个地址，这个地址的类型是char
<sssm> cfy: ?对吗？
<cfy> sssm: 我不是搞C的，我是搞common lisp
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • Debian，ARM、chroot环境，无法安装MySQL？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353439 MySQL服务器不兼容chroot或ARM么？ 搞到ARM设备上，chroot环境，安装报错： 大概到了这里 Code: Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld. 111112  7:45:37 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled. 然后好像就出来个 Code: invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed  ...
<xxc> 各位大大.小弟前来求助
<sssm> cfy: 我搜了下没找到common lisp的教程
<xxc> 编译程序的时候 undefined reference to `wscpbrk'
<xxc> 但是 wscpbrk是系统函数阿
<xxc> 不应该阿
<cfy> sssm: practical common lisp.这本书
<sssm> ofan: char *p=0xabcdefaa;printf("%c",*p);是对的吗？
<xxc> 晕原来我拼错了
<sssm> http://www.cppblog.com/hex108/archive/2010/10/01/128226.aspx
<^k^> sssm ⇪ ti: Practical Common Lisp（一）运行环境emacs+slime+sbcl 与 编译运行 - hex108 - C++博客 
<xxc> 对的吧
<douglas> 我又来了
<douglas> 有能喘气的没？
<Ein-lio> 还活着
<caleb-> 没有
<douglas> 要洗
<yudun1989> hi,all ,在没有用户系统的情况下，除了用nginx来控制访问外，还有没有其他的方法？
<douglas> 不晓得
<Ein-lio> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 12 日 星期六 16:12:43
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * jiero 拜 lainme tenzu  MeaCulpa
 * jiero 按泡泡
<lainme> jiero: ……下午好
<jiero> lainme: 下午好
<jiero> lainme: 看到/学到什么了？
<wwliu> ...
<wwliu> 有人在用gnome3么
<Ein-lion> 请问，在移动硬盘上装系统，对移动硬盘有什么不好的影响？
<jiero> 果然还在学习吗。。
<jiero> Ein-lion: 移动用。
<jiero> wwliu: 咋了？
<cfy> the speed of usb2.0 is too slow to be used by the system
<Ein-lion> 我表哥说，在移动硬盘上装系统，对移动硬盘损害大。
<jiero> Ein-lion: 是吗。我懒得去搜索论证了。坏就坏吧。
<jiero> cfy:  抱抱
<cfy> jiero: 寝室吵死了
<cfy> 得想个办法
<Ein-lion> 在移动硬盘上，装什么系统好呢？
<cfy> 耳塞已经无法阻挡了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。买水球
<cfy> jiero: 这啥？
<jiero> cfy: 在天上挂。
<jiero> 随机掉落
<cfy> ....
<hoxily> servk, hello
<hoxily> [ub], where are you?
<RavenChan> cfy, 寝室吵那就出门自习咯
<cfy> RavenChan: 关键我想打程序，带出去，就比较麻烦一点
<Ein-lion> 弄个传感器装置，当噪音值达到一定指数时，就触发水球掉落。
<RavenChan> cfy, 带电脑出去怎么麻烦了？
<ofan> yooooooooo
<cfy> RavenChan: 是还好。我还得带个键盘
<RavenChan> cfy, .....
<RavenChan> cfy, 程序多得得带额外硬盘了？
<nikerlong> 我装了XFCE后怎么没有权限写入U盘啊，请问这个怎么解决？
<cfy> RavenChan: 键盘，不是硬盘
<RavenChan> cfy, 眼花了== 
<RavenChan> cfy, 带毛键盘
<moschino> cy
<cfy> RavenChan: 机械进盘习惯了
<moschino> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<cfy> RavenChan: 机械键盘习惯了
<nikerlong> 我装了XFCE后怎么没有权限写入U盘啊，请问这个怎么解决？
<moschino> hi 
<RavenChan> cfy, 不用机械键盘就不会打程序了怎的
<^k^> moschino, 好  ㍨ 
 * RavenChan 最讨厌土豪了
<moschino> 新手来临
<cfy> RavenChan: 。。。。。
<zhao> 明真相，得善报
<zhao> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<zhao> ，，，，，，，
 * snoop_fy 机械键盘习惯了，真的会看不起别的键盘，特别是那种键程特短的笔记本键盘
<jiero> Ra
 * snoop_fy :)
<jiero> 。。。奇怪。我都不怎么碰键盘的。
<cfy> snoop_fy: 理解万岁!
<RavenChan> 啊，whois信息会暴露我的本地用户名，怎么干掉……
<jiero> shui？
<jiero> RavenChan: 你太可爱了。
<hoxily> RavenChan: 把不是 nickname 的地方全部设置为乱码就好了.比如 realname, description等等
 * jiero 的所有都是这个。。。似乎没得藏了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> RavenChan: 你用 g3吗？？？我又忘记了。
<RavenChan> hoxily, 在哪设置……
<RavenChan> jiero, 不用..
<hoxily> 那得看你用什么irc客户端了
<jiero> RavenChan: 你牛逼
<hoxily> RavenChan: 恭喜,改过来了?还是换了用户?
<RavenChan> hello, 大家好， 我是一个傻B
<RavenChan> hoxily, 改过来了……
<jiero> RavenChan: 傻B去玩minetest
<moschino> char c[]="hi";printf(
<RavenChan> jiero, 不要，我要去吃饭
<jiero> RavenChan: 傻B，不要吃饭了
<jiero> RavenChan: 有你喜欢的电视，快打开中央台收看
<moschino> AireadFan: char c[]="hi";printf("%s",&c);
<AireadFan> moschino, It's wrong
<jiero> lol
<AireadFan> moschino, what's the type of c?
<moschino> AireadFan: gcc没报错，
<AireadFan> moschino, 但结果是错的
<moschino> AireadFan: 是正确的，在我这
<zhao> 一个母亲，与自己的儿子生了一个孩子，那么这个孩子该叫她什么？妈妈还是奶奶？
<AireadFan> moschino, 我试试
<AireadFan> moschino, 我怀疑你是_Ruby
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 又悲剧了！ubuntu和win7双系统一直用得好好的，突然win7不能用了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353443 又悲剧了！ubuntu和win7双系统一直用得好好的，突然win7不能用了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-12 17:04 
<moschino> AireadFan: 结果？
<AireadFan> moschino, 等
<AireadFan> moschino, 结果是对的，但是不建议这样用。
<moschino> AireadFan: char c='c',*p;p=&c;printf("%c",*p)
<moschino> AireadFan: 把它改成数组就错了吗？
<AireadFan> moschino, 以我目前的水平（太低）还看，还对这些东西不感兴趣。 我都是按照规范来用的
<AireadFan> moschino, 也许你应该去问steven
<moschino> AireadFan: who is stenven
<AireadFan> moschino, 那就问Dennis Ritchie
<moschino> AireadFan: 你去找Dennis问去吧,路途太远,没钱,
<AireadFan> moschino, 你肯定是_Ruby!
<AireadFan> moschino, 你改了名我也认识你
<moschino> AireadFan: ...
<moschino> AireadFan: 我马上要告别这神奇复杂的语言了,
<AireadFan> moschino, 复杂在你心中
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 华硕平板TF101安装UBUNTU11.10，亲测 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353444 我是参考机锋网ky9915大的帖子 http://bbs.gfan.com/android-3086274-1-1.html 以下是我再终端机刷鸡时操作的截图 仅供参考 统计信息: 发表于 由 平凡達人 — 2011-11-12 17:20 
<Kandu> moschino: 09:03 < moschino> AireadFan: char c[]="hi";printf("%s",&c);  <-- 用 c 別用 &c
<moschino> Kandu: 哦,谢谢,但为什么没报错
<moschino> Kandu: ?
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 为什么是  &c
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 想出来的,为什么&C没报错?
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, char c='c',*p.... 这行不对的， 因为字符串必须 "\x0“结尾
<Kandu> moschino: 陪我打 StarCraft，就和你說 XD
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你那个 是不确定结果的
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 我是问你为什么要这样
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: char c='c',*p;p=&c;printf("%c",*p)编译的结果是正确的,也没报错,
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 问题是你那个是内存溢出啊
<moschino> Kandu: 只会warcraft III
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 你编译下
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 一个怪胎也是人， 但他还是个怪胎啊
<moschino> Kandu: char c='c',*p;p=&c;printf("%c",*p)难道是不可以的?
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 字符串需以'\x0' 结束
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: ...
<NinjaAtomCat> c 本身是个指针， 对于printf 来说 传&c 是指针的地址， 而不是 字符串 的地址
<NinjaAtomCat> char c[]="hi"; printf ("%s", &c[0]); 就没错
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 那为什么没报错
<NinjaAtomCat> 不报错，不意味着就对啊
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 一个生了3条腿的人， 也是人。 但他是上帝的错误
<RavenChan> jiero, 就算是傻B也是要吃饭的！
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 中国的贪官也可以通过变异， 但是他是错的
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: main(){char c[]="hi",*p;p=c;printf("%c",*p);} result: h
<jiero> RavenChan: 傻B
<jiero> RavenChan: 逆转不分心
<zhangkaixuan> 横向 2D 复古的关卡冒险游戏，有些类似合金弹头，主人公从一个煤矿出发，踏上了一条打怪和学习技能的旅途。 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/11/project-black-sun/
<^k^> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: 横向 2D 冒险游戏 Project Black Sun | OSMSG 
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 好吧， 这样说吧， c 对字符串没有安全的边界检测功能
<moschino> Kandu: 你出来解释下
<RavenChan> moschino, 这有什么好解释的
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你刚发的没错 c 是字符的是错的
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 俺马上要跟着阴险的指针告别了,管它对错
<RavenChan> moschino, *p='h', 所以输出是h,怎么了
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 好吧。 你就不求甚解吧
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: [05:21] <_Ruby> http://tech.163.com/06/1226/09/338P7V6900091KVA.html
<^k^> moschino ⇪ ti: C语言已经死了，5个需要忘却它的理由・科技频道・科技创造财富
 * moschino 指针太难以控制了，太阴险了;我甚至没有委婉一点的方式去形容它。我生命中每年都有几个月被用来调试那些奇怪的指针问题。我过去常常努力获取所有的诀窍，比方说难以理解的构成符、联合体和偏移量，以及重用最后两位做标记，还有所有其他的诀窍。但我发现这么做根本不值得。其他语言的静态引用就可以解决äº
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你要这样胡乱转换的， 啥语言都不安全
<Kandu> moschino: 「难道是不可以的?」是可以的。上一個，為什麼沒報錯或者報錯，解釋起來很長
<moschino> Kandu: 哦
 * moschino 如果你想要学些老一点的语言，不妨尝试Forth，Lis，或者APL。这些老式的语言起码能教会你，用不同的而且优雅的方式去思考你的程序
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 不是能变异通过就对的。 能变异只是说明的规则正确。 在编译器看来， 手长在两腿中间， 是没错的。 但对于一个人来说就是错误了
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 不是能编译通过就对的。 能变异只是说明的规则正确。 在编译器看来， 手长在两腿中间， 是没错的。 但对于一个人来说就是错误了
 * moschino OT_iux来了,快来围观呀!
<RavenChan> NinjaAtomCat, moschino Kandu 我想知道你们在讨论什么……
<Kandu> moschino: 你知道指針和數組不?
<moschino> CyrusYzGTt: OT_iux来了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 捅你
<CyrusYzGTt> moschino§ 不認識你
<moschino> Kandu: 不知道
<Kandu> moschino: 那就算了，等你學得差不多了再問吧
<moschino> CyrusYzGTt: 本尊马甲无数,你不认识很正常
<moschino> Kandu: 或许你说的是对的,C就是臭的
<gebjgd> 小朋友们又在无意义的讨？
<moschino> Kandu: 俺马上就要跟C告别了,以后也不学它了,复杂的语言
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 对于 printf () 函数来说， 字符串其实就是个地址， 在 编译器看来， 你传递一个地址就没错。 但关键是， 你这个地址对么， 'c' 是个字符， 他也有地址， 指向的那个地址值也是c， 但问题是那个地址后不可能有字符串结束符， 因你只申请了一个字符的内存。
<moschino> gebjgd: 一天三次,强身健体,强撸灰飞烟灭
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 好吧， 你不求甚解， 你啥都不安全
<gebjgd> moschino: 我天天有性生活。不需要撸
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 俄
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, int i = 123; printf ("%s", &i)； 也不报错呢
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你试试看??
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 我试过了
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, long i = 234456767; printf ("%s", &i); 也不报错呢
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: main(){int a=9,*p;p=&a;printf("%d",*p);}
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 那个没错啊， 你换 %s 也不报错。 
<moschino> OT_iux: 好久不见
<Kandu> moschino: 不複雜的，很多批評都是不理智的
<NinjaAtomCat> Kandu, 他是不求甚解
<moschino> Kandu: http://tech.163.com/06/1226/09/338P7V6900091KVA.html
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, main (){ int a=9; printf ("%s", &a); } 也没错
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 嗯
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你总看人说干嘛， 你自己没想法的吗， 你自己对这个问题没有自己的理解的么， 总看人干嘛。 
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你还是踏踏实实学好 c， 再去评判吧
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 我的想法就是我理解不了它的方式
<cissu> c只是不太适合做应用了， 底层实现还得靠c。 
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你先理解，再去评判
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 我不喜欢那么多的隐含规则
<RavenChan> moschino, 哪有什么隐含规则
<RavenChan> moschino, C可以说是最没有隐含的语言了
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, printf 是个变长参数函数， 那些参数不管类型的， 就是说你给啥变量他都不报错， 函数内部的处理是看 %s, %c 等的
 * moschino 我用C语言编程已经超过20年了。我写过C语言的编译器、C语言的调试器、用C开发的其他语言、游戏、客户端程序和服务器程序，你说吧!还有什么是我没写过的。还有我的书架上充斥着折了角的K&R和Steele的书。我太了解C语言了，但是，我讨厌他。十分讨厌!
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, printf ("aaa %s"); 也不报错， 但 %s 是啥
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, ...... 你用了 20年还写出那样子的语句？？？
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 你没看那个网址链接，你去看下吧 http://tech.163.com/06/1226/09/338P7V6900091KVA.html
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, printf ("%d", "hello world"); 也不报错
<RavenChan> moschino, http://blog.csdn.net/xushiweizh/article/details/1476422
<^k^> RavenChan ⇪ t: 驳“C语言已经死了” - CERL/StdExt/TPL/WinxGui/Erlang/Erlana - 许式伟的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<NinjaAtomCat> 不好意思， 应该是报错的
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你看 RavenChan 的链接了么， 你信哪个。 你看哪个信哪个， 你啥也做不了。 你准备学啥， 我明天就给出 xxx语言是个垃圾， 然后各处若干理由， 你就换
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你学啥， 我就给出文章说那语言不好。
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: asm
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你要有自己的理解， 才能对某个语言做出判断。 你先得懂， 不是别人说啥就是啥
<RavenChan> moschino, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈，学不好C你想去学ASM？
 * moschino 俺也在这在胡说八道一次吧，什么不是最重要的，去他妈的那么多的语言和系统，去他妈的无休止的争论谁的好坏，我只要看到我想看到的，
<Kandu> moschino: 這许式伟胡說八道的，不用聽
<metbsd> c和asm都是独立的语言
<metbsd> 不分先后的
<metbsd> 随便学
 * moschino 连李开复都说应该先学asm,你要讨论的话去找他吧，
<cissu> moschino: 还没毕业吧，如果真相混it还是学好C，然后学oo。 
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 无论什么都要有自己的独立思考， 别人说那边是流蜜之地， 还有处女等着你， 你就去啰。 别人说美国人民过着水深火热之中， 你就去解放他们吧
<ofan> 卧槽20年
<ofan> 孩子都上大学了吧
<jiero> cissu: 人家说我用C语言编程已经超过20年了。我写过C语言的编译器、C语言的调试器、用C开发的其他语言、游戏、客户端程序和服务器程序，你说吧!还有什么是我没写过的。还有我的书架上充斥着折了角的K&R和Steele的书。我太了解C语言了，但是，我讨厌他。十分讨厌!
<jiero> cissu: ...
<cissu> jiero: 他是从那个文章里截的，不是他⋯
<jiero> cissu: 哦。
 * moschino 用着别人写的操作系统然后去攻击另一个操作系统的不好，你问问自己有那个资历没有，如果你自己有写OS的能力，还用的着用别人的OS吗？
<RavenChan> moschino, 神逻辑
<metbsd> 别人说美国治安很好，你就不信？
<jiero> 让自己轻松些。。。
<cissu> moschino: 大家都认为对的一般都差不多是对的，孩子你就从了吧⋯⋯
<jiero> 世界太混乱了。
 * moschino 骂微软不好的，你们看看是微软普及面广还是Linux，这里有谁敢说自己一开始接触计算机用的就是Linux
<Kandu> moschino: 別激動。你不會造車子，難倒連哪輛車坐着舒服，哪輛顛簸都不能評說
<ofan> 你怎么不看看哪台超级计算机姓微软的
<moschino> Kandu: 有时候我就是看不惯那些骂别人不好的，
<jiero> ofan 10台了。
<metbsd> 至少微软的office就没有什么软件可以超越
<ofan> 有
<moschino> ofan: 那你怎么不看看哪台超级计算机姓Linux的
<jiero> metbsd: 作为套件没啥，但是拆开就被超越了。
<ofan> keynote,pages,numbers
<ofan> moschino: 哪台不姓？
<moschino> ofan: CERN
<ofan> moschino: 找找哪部智能手机不跑*nix的
<wishstudio> ofan: 很可惜，只有一个内核姓 Linux
<jiero> ofan symbian...
<jiero> lol
<moschino> ofan: Linux和Unix不是一个系统
<Gneod> 我是gneod。大家好。（其实我是cissu)
<ofan> symbian也算只能系统
<ofan> ？
<ofan> moschino: 你知道的真多
<ofan> moschino: 你家windows就是垃圾
<moschino> ofan: 你能说AIX是Linux吗
<ofan> moschino: 你用过aix么
<Cherrot> ofan 我今天脑子进水了……直接在我代理服务器上开启GAE代理就好了，结果还要折腾来折腾去 唉
<moschino> ofan: 您高贵，您就从来没用过那个垃圾
<ofan> moschino: 当然用过垃圾，比如你家windows
<metbsd> 全世界用linux的有5%，8%是mac，85%是windows
<ofan> Cherrot: 买个vpn,ssh多好
<cissu> 大家继续吧⋯⋯我加班结束了⋯ 改了一天代码啊⋯ 头昏脑胀⋯⋯ bye了啊。 
<moschino> ofan: 您那么高贵，用那个垃圾干吗，
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 关键是说， 不是不让你不看其他人的意见， 我是说要接受前， 先的通过自己的独立思考。
<jiero> metbsd: windows 有 linux 10000倍的广告。
<ofan> moschino: 用过而已，现在不用了
<jiero> 1000000倍数都有可能。
<Cherrot> ofan 没需求啊哥，有需求一定找你
<ofan> Cherrot: 看片什么的还是vpn的好
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 别人说 C 该死了， 你先得懂 c， 然后思考， 是否他说的对。
<moschino> ofan: 连您这样高贵的人都用过那个垃圾，那我们这样的p民只能用那个垃圾
<metbsd> jiero, 可是linux用户比windows用户更卖力推荐自己的系统
<ofan> moschino: 对，还是用的盗版
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 而不是说 c 该死了， 你就不用。 还有人说 python 是垃圾呢
<jiero> metbsd: 批。。。都被windowsmac用户鄙视了。
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: C死没死，我不知道，我知道Ritchie是死了
<jiero> metbsd: 人家才不是宣传系统，而是宣传系统上能赚钱的软件。
<Cherrot> ofan 实验室为了防止我们用VPN，强制VPN拨号上网，只能考虑SSH 或者 HTTP代理吧？ 
<Cherrot> ofan moschino 你俩别吵了
<jiero> 顺道带上
<ofan> Cherrot: 教育网的没戏
<ofan> Cherrot: ssh估计都不姓
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 不是说那篇文章就说的不对。 但终归那是他的一家之言， 如果你真的想知道， 先把 c 弄懂先， 在自己去评判他对不对
<jiero> NinjaAtomCat: 说服不了就放弃吧。
<metbsd> linux充其量就是完整系统的半成品
<AireadFan> 存在即是有道理的
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 我弄不懂，我学不会它那神奇的方式
<Cherrot> ofan 用过的几个SSH死慢 VPN教育网内可以的
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 而且， 你学东西， 应该要学深入点。 按逻辑来说错误的， 但编译为什么就通过了呢？ 你有没有想过他背后的原因。
<ofan> Cherrot: ...局域网
<metbsd> 别人有兴趣就拿去开发一下
<jiero> metbsd: 够用了就好
<gebjgd> c本身不type safe
<jiero> metbsd: 想你这个样管那么多的用户真罕见。
<gebjgd> 想怎么写就怎么写
<ofan> c还不如c++
<gebjgd> ofan: 这话不敢说
<ofan> gebjgd: 说完了
<Cherrot> ofan 我感觉C++好混乱…… 最混乱的语言
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 学东西不能只学表面。 例如我6岁读幼儿园的儿子， 读幼儿园就要求学珠算
<ofan> Cherrot: 人的问题
<jiero> Cherrot:  真的比 Javascript 乱吗？
<Cherrot> ofan 好吧……………………被鄙视了
<Cherrot> jiero: 脚本语言另当别论~
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你看幼儿园怎么教的， 他妈的 幼儿园就开始 要死记硬背， 要工多手熟。 奶奶的， 这不误人子弟吗。 
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 我不会让我的孩子学那种东西，
<metbsd> 典型linux用户理屈词穷了就人生攻击
<zhao> c++出了问题  往往找不出问题出在哪里
<Gneod> 其实最重要的的还是设计模式，语言只是一种工具。
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 他妈的幼儿园学珠算，就一误人子弟。 要背口诀
<ofan> 要学会调试
<Cherrot> 同意 Gneod
<AireadFan> 还是背道德经好
<Gneod> 真开始做应用的时候会发现很多问题。
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 我不会让我的孩子在现在这个教育环境下进入学校学习
<zhao> 最要命的是调试也调不出
<ofan> 那回家去种地吧
<zhao> C出了问题 知道处在哪里
 * RavenChan flame war night!
<Gneod> 我今儿改了一天bug……
<moschino> Linus攻击C++的时候你怎么不站出来
<jiero> RavenChan: fire at all!
<ofan> linus是你爹？
 * Cherrot 唉…… 干起来了
<moschino> ofan: Linus应该是您爹才对呀，您不是用着他的东西吗
<ofan> 发现说c++怎么样的都爱捎带上Linus，他说的干你屁事
<ofan> moschino: 目前不用
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 我要说的就是， 你学珠算， 你也得学背后的原理吧， 为啥 6 - 3 就要去 五 上 二。 学校不教为什么， 但必须得思考为什么， 6-3 ，去5上2， 背后的原理是 -5 + 2， 可以用钱来说明， 没散钱， 先给5块，然后老板还2块
<metbsd> 哪天linus死了，linux怎么办呢
<mao> 好了好了，这种有政治倾向的问题还是不要讨论了，伤和气
<ofan> moschino: 就算是我爹，你随随便便就把我爹搬出来就不太好了
<Cherrot> metbsd: ritchie 都死了 C语言不一样强大~ 吼吼
<jiero> moschino: 你听谁的自己决定。毋需多言。。。
<moschino> Ritchie死了，C还不照样有人用
<moschino> ofan: 是谁先把爹搬出来的？
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 我主要说的是， 不要只学表面， 而要去探讨背后的原理。 就像学珠算， 不要死记口诀， 而要知道背后为什么这样做。
<ofan> 爱用不用，唧唧歪歪那么些话
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等asus x101h中
<mao> 掐起来了
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 知道了背后的原理， 基本就不用背啥子口诀了
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 你说1+1=2的原理是什么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 自己的了。你有多少计算机了。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 我说的是珠算。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等女人中
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 额。。。手机算么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 算。
<ofan> moschino: 你说我爹还是你爹？
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 我是说，你无论学啥语言， 不要只学表面的东西。
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 一直觉得珠算很邪恶
<gebjgd> jiero: 老婆的算么？
<whsailing> 理解很重要
<gebjgd> jiero: 都是我买的
<NinjaAtomCat> 我只是拿那个做例子
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你可以分开算。。。
<jiero> 然后合计
<gebjgd> jiero: 哦。9台。。。。。
<moschino> ofan:是你先把你爹提出来的，不信你想上翻翻，看谁先提出的
<ofan> moschino: 如果linus是我爹，那是你先搬出来的，如果不是，那就是你爹，还是你先搬出来的
<gebjgd> jiero: 坏了1台。送老爸了一台。。。。
 * Cherrot 唉 我撤好了  扫兴
<jiero> gebjgd: 好多。
<gebjgd> jiero: dockstar算么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你还没算上么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 算上dockstar还要加1
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有。。。
<zhao> “瘟痘死”就是C++写的 总蓝屏  还解决不了
<jiero> gebjgd: 好多。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> 可以理解为， 减法是， 上珠是一张整的5块钱， 下面死四个散的1块钱。 买东西， 如果够散钱的，直接从下珠给， 如果不够， 先给5块， 然后别人找钱， 找的钱在下珠加上
<gebjgd> jiero: 手机不应该算的
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥？
<ofan> zhao: 敢说句真话么
<gebjgd> jiero: 手机是手机
<moschino> ofan: 好吧，我承认我先搬出来的，
<jiero> gebjgd: 做电话之外的计算了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我还把公司的笔记本也算上了。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 那个不能算
<ranran> 各位老大都在阿
<NinjaAtomCat> 你知道了珠算背后的运算法则， 你还去背啥子口诀， 啥双上珠， 双下珠
<jiero>  e...
<stock-cn> moschino: 我最开始接触的是MAC
<gebjgd> jiero: 是把
<stock-cn> 后来是DOS，再是windows，再是linux
<gebjgd> 学习机路过
<ofan> 最早接触mac的多了去了
<ofan> 小霸王撸过
<ranran> 周通路过
<gebjgd> XD
<jiero> 周通。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天天气这么好不出去？
<NinjaAtomCat> 中国的教育就是不鼓励你去思考， 而去知其然而不知其所以然。 中国的教育就是一不求甚解的教育
<ofan> 文曲星撸过
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 等哪个女的，名字报上？
<whsailing> 俄罗斯方块游戏机算不算:-O 
<gebjgd> whsailing: 算。。。。。
<ranran> 小霸王周通嘛
<jiero> 我。Nintendo FC。。。
<gebjgd> whsailing: 计算器路过
<whsailing> 还有液晶电子表
<ranran> 都听没意思阿 
<gebjgd> 普通表。。
<gebjgd> 不蛋疼也不会来这里。。。。
<ofan> 我最早接触的就是小霸王，上面有gbasic
<gebjgd> 老婆不出门。靠
<whsailing> …………
<Gneod> Ranran？
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 你真有心思学的， 你去思考下， 为什么可以编译， 而为什么又是错的。 背后的原因是什么。 为什么编译没错， 结果也貌似正确， 为啥还是错的。 再去看 你的那篇文章。 
<jiero> Nintendo Family Computer (Famicom) 就是wikipedia 页面上 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Entertainment_System 下面那个。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Nintendo Entertainment System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiero> 带着光线枪。
<NinjaAtomCat> moschino, 那篇文章关于内存的， 主要就是这个问题。 无论如何， 你先经过自己大脑来思考， 才考虑是否接纳或拒绝别人的看法
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 等女人？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 真的？
<whsailing> 各位，要有忏悔心和包容心
<moschino> NinjaAtomCat: 或许我们一开始学的就是错的
<mao> moschino: 您这怀疑精神也太大了点
<jiero> moschino: 那就错了吧。
<ofan> 下载cod8中，还要21个小时
<jiero> moschino: 将错就错。你还轻松些。
<mao> moschino: 至少现在的信息世界是建立在那么几个聪明绝顶的脑袋的思考上
<whsailing> http://player.ku6.com/refer/0JsVmKR1fOv5bfGl/v.swf
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急！怎么制作Ubuntu11.10系统的U盘安装盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353450 我本来是win7和ubuntu双系统，不知道为啥win7突然启动不了。现在想把win7格式化了！单安一个ubuntu系统，求Ubuntu11.10系统的U盘安装盘在Ubuntu11.10系统下的制作方法！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-12 18:52 
<mao> moschino: 咱要不是能改变世界的NB人物，就前人努力的基础上继续走吧
<whsailing> http://player.ku6.com/refer/0JsVmKR1fOv5bfGl/v.swf复旦情商课魅力女教师上课实录
<whsailing> 无聊到100多分钟我居然看完了
<gebjgd> whsailing: 你真无聊
<gebjgd> whsailing: 看这种东西手淫。。。
<ofan> ...
<whsailing> gebjgd：…………
<ofan> 传阿里巴巴软银本周与黑石洽谈收购雅虎事宜
<metbsd> 阿里巴巴太有钱勒
<gavin__> 我怎么在terminal中输入不了# 而是英镑的符号
<metbsd> 输入法的问题
<gavin__> 嗯嗯
<gavin__> 怎么设置呢
<metbsd> 你用啥输入法
<gavin__> 我是刚装的 应该是默认的吧
<gavin__> 英文的
<ofan> 看看键盘布局
<gebjgd> 阿里巴巴是干嘛的
<gavin__> ？
<metbsd> 你是干嘛的
<gavin__> 我想安装一个软件
<gebjgd> metbsd: 程序员
<gavin__> no
<metbsd> 哦
<gavin__> 我是用laptop 所以键盘布局应该差不多
<gavin__> 不知道怎么切换成#
<metbsd> 阿里巴巴有很多业务的，包括淘宝，b2b,支付宝
<gebjgd> metbsd: 一个都没用过
<metbsd> 是全球最大的b2b
<gebjgd> gavin__: 德语键盘？
<gavin__> 不是 英语
<Ein-lio> gebjgd: 同样阿里巴巴的业务一样也没用过
<gavin__> 呵呵 就是普通的那种
<metbsd> 不怪你，你是程序员
<metbsd> 你们都太专业了
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲專業所以專注
<jiero> metbsd: 我很好奇，你为啥呆在这里呢?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是自杀我只到
<ayaka> 有人有xen +X windows +nvidia私有 的经历吗(host)
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，， 快了
<metbsd> 需要理由呆这里的吗
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 死不成？
<jiero> metbsd: 肯定是想要啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不是，，俺怕疼
<metbsd> 我喜欢呆就呆，喜欢走就走了，没理由的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 一次结果。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 給我 一公斤的 安眠藥，， 我會死的死死的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:  http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/95840.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 看完越南版西游记 我觉得中国是个很有创意的民族 -6park.com
<gavin__> <ofan>我看了键盘的布局 #符号在回车旁边 但是实际上好像没有那个键
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.163.com/11/1112/04/7IKOT98U00011229.html  可惜了，，國內技術宅，，沒有升空可能
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 大学生发射自制火箭被空管部门叫停_网易新闻中心
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 越南哪個 西遊記，， 應該是原版吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在用freessh 看 6park
 * metbsd 奖励给 CyrusYzGTt 一颗糖
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ ，，
<CyrusYzGTt>  可惜聽不懂
<moriramar> 奶奶的，我又想無聊的問有什麼遊戲好玩的了……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ warzone2100 出新版了
<mao> freesh是这个吗www.freessh.in？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ cjb.net
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，我顯卡HD4225
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 是集顯。
<hoxily> hi,^K^
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/95672.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: [搞笑图文]好基友的意思就是： 两个男人无论怎样插对方都没事。 -6park.com
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .. i915,,算是集顯。。 有個名稱 CPU顯卡
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 還有一個 GT550M..
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, ……我怕我玩那遊戲支持不起。
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 不是免费的哦
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 玩的起，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ,, ssh 免費，， 其他要錢
<metbsd> 现在集显都比以前的独显好
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 啊 RTS呀。最近不太想玩……
<moriramar> metbsd, 是嗎？看來我也應該對自己的機器稍稍有些自信呢。
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 那就 偉洛之戰
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 嗯，現在下。
<metbsd> 你是甚么机器？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 看help 。。那裏有說明
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 刚装两天，Ubuntu 11.10差点毁了我的本本！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353455 本本配置如下： CPU：Duo T5750；2.0Ghz; Memory:2GB; 显卡：ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400;VRAM:128MB; 安装Ubuntu 11.04前就听说其功耗大，我原以为只要随身携带电源适配器就不用太在意功耗的问题，但是忘记了还有一个硬件温度的问题，今 ...
<metbsd> 可以喷了
<forfun> 为什么用gtk3编译的程序在运行时会出现如下警告信息，用gtk2编译后运行时却不出现？
<forfun> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler"
<metbsd> 居然说ubuntu不好
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 是www.cjb.net吗？找不到说明页啊
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 自己去找，，
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: Moin
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: moin
<alvin_rxg> moin moin
<moriramar> metbsd, ThinkPad Edge E31
<metbsd> 13寸的？好用不?
<metbsd> 我也想买个小本
<moriramar> metbsd, 我個人不太講究。重量比我之前用的Asus A8F要輕。
<NinjaAtomCat> Jagdwurst, 知道你是国外了， 别刺激我好么
<moriramar> metbsd, 我記得是13吋，不過要差一下。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://pop.6park.com/chan2/messages/21139.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 科学家测定大雾中多种多环芳烃致癌物 
<metbsd> moriramar, 你一直用13寸的笔记本吗
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你菊花痒么， 那些话留半夜说
<moriramar> metbsd, AMD的CPU、ATI的顯卡，3.0核心之後就散熱問題就解決。
<moriramar> metbsd, 不，A8F是14的。
<moriramar> metbsd, 哦，果然是13吋的。
<NinjaAtomCat> forensic, 你那个 module 版本不对吧
 * moschino orz CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 那是 舊聞
<moriramar> metbsd, 我只要分辨率一樣，對屏幕大小沒太多的講究。
 * moschino is gone
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> forensic, 你那个 module 版本不对吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 昨晩有惊无险的装完了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 用的是图书馆里的无线网
<NinjaAtomCat> mao 那个我申请了， 他会不明原因删除我的帐号的
<alvin_rxg> congratz
<forensic> ?
<NinjaAtomCat> mao, 用了俩天，就登陆错误
<mao> NinjaAtomCat: 哦，我还是不用了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 要是以前的 fedora, netinstall.iso 还不帯我的网上驱动。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<moriramar> metbsd, 當然，拿個9"的1366x768我可能會受不了。
<moriramar> Jagdwurst, 恭喜。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://pop.6park.com/chan2/messages/21089.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 水中性爱完全指南[医学]
<NinjaAtomCat> mao, 我是提示一下而已啊。 可能你不会呢。 我只是说我遇到这个问题而已
<slacker_HD> ......
<NinjaAtomCat> mao, 也许我上色情网站太多了吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 辛好3.0 的内核， 无线网卡用老的闭源 firmware 报了两个错， 但还能用
<mao> NinjaAtomCat: 这玩意怎么用啊
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你干嘛
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt,我请你看图片把
<NinjaAtomCat> mao, 网上有说明
<alvin_rxg> 呃，能用就好
<slacker_HD> http://www.whmsnk.com/xcbjb/lb/12453.html?bdclkid=Sm-_JK5kimv1zN7ARnVERafg2eLK0gsDLckm8GGMbu7P
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 一邊去
<^k^> slacker_HD ⇪ ti: 性病的早期症状、性病的种类、性病的早期症状图|淋病|武汉名仕泌尿外科医院|省级最大男科医院
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 滾，， 不理你，， 你沒有負責任，，
<slacker_HD> :-D你是mm？
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD 發的 不看。
<slacker_HD> 是mm我就对你负责
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是
<slacker_HD> 难道我伤害到你幼小的心灵了？
<mao> NinjaAtomCat: 我这是校园网，申请了也没办法用
<forensic> ?
<forensic> 真直接
<metbsd> moriramar, 我现在想要么索尼要么IBM
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何保护安装ubuntu时windows非系统盘的文件不被删除 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353457 我自己制作了个ubuntu的U盘安装盘，但是安装的时候，我发现安装要删除我别的盘的文件！请问有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-12 19:46 
<moriramar> metbsd, IBM？IBM還有個人電腦業務？ 
<moriramar> Jagdwurst, 新的firmware怎麼了？
<metbsd> 我指thinkpad/lenovo
<imadper> 哪本讲多线程程序设计的书比较好?
<moriramar> metbsd, 哦，ThinkPad和IBM沒多少關係了。但是我對Edge評價還是很好的。這個雖然是低端了些，但是還是很出色的。
<moriramar> imadper, 哪個語言？
<moriramar> metbsd, 而且不知道是不是錯覺，質量比Asus之流還是要強上一些的。
<NinjaAtomCat> mao, 你问问别人， 我是按说明就能用的， 你的情况我碰不到
<metbsd> moriramar, 你的edge是哪里买到
<Jagdwurst> moriramar: 新的内核，要求新的 firmware， 之前没准备好。 万一无线网卡不能用，当时硬盘已经格式化了，就没别的上网方式了
<imadper> moriramar: c最好
<moriramar> metbsd, 淘寶商場網購，不過後來正好我去南京，就從實體店拿了。
<imadper> moriramar: c++也能接受
<moriramar> imadper, 哦，那我不確定。
<imadper> moriramar: 恩,不想学java~
<moriramar> imadper, 沒有，我只是最近在看Erlang的一些東西，感覺很有興趣。要是有人愿意指教指教就不勝感激了。
<moriramar> Jagdwurst, 現在有網了還打算更新linux-firmware嗎？
<NinjaAtomCat> imadper, 我更关心的是 c++ 0x 的多线程。 
<metbsd> moriramar, 13寸你推荐哪款
<moriramar> metbsd, 價位？
<metbsd> 5000左右
<moriramar> metbsd, 哦，SONY我不是太推薦。一體化太強了之後好多人有兼容性問題。
<moriramar> metbsd, 5000小本？我看看。
<mikeee> metbsd, MBA
<metbsd> asus?ibm?
<moriramar> metbsd, MacBook Air
<metbsd> mba? 5000不够吧
<moriramar> metbsd, 他說的是蘋果的。
<mikeee> 5000买小本 不如买MBA啊
<yunfan> mikeee: mba这么便宜了？
<metbsd> 要不14寸也行吧
<Ein-lio> 1440×900分辨率才好啊！可惜现在好多本本都是1366*768分辨率。
<mikeee> yunfan, 没有 我的意思是最低配的 大概6000+
<yunfan> mikeee: 额 mba能撑多久？ 如果不用mac osx的话
<mikeee> yunfan, 这个不太清楚.....眼馋MBA还没有入手，仅有一台IPAD
<yunfan> 我是果黑 lol
<metbsd> 苹果好用吗
<moriramar> metbsd, 你要是關注Edge的話，我推薦你看看E40系列，細節你自己挑吧。在淘寶商城找的話可能會偏宜些。
<mikeee> 我也不是果粉但是不得不承认其平台上有很多优秀的软件呀
 * kenifanying 我想把我安装debian squeeze的本本弄成一个ap,好让我android的手机用，按照http://www.su-root.eu/ 的做，android可以认出名字为"test"的ssid，可是却获取不了ip，还有什么步骤少了？
<metbsd> mikeee, 你指osx?
<moriramar> metbsd, E420的也還好。
<yunfan> 我只是觉得mbp的续航 和 金属壳比较好
<moriramar> mikeee, 你軟件用正版的還是？
<mikeee> osx/ios都有哦
<metbsd> 我就怕笔记本的屏幕不好
<mikeee> 我只有台IPAD，买过几个软件
<metbsd> 看坏眼睛
<mikeee> metbsd, 可以考虑考虑acer的嘛 ，PC我觉得ACER的性价比比较高
 * kenifanying 有没人用hostapd设置无线ap?
<metbsd> 上次买过acer的，觉得屏幕偏白，就退了
<gebjgd> metbsd: thinkpad
<gebjgd> metbsd: thinkpad
<moriramar> metbsd, 反對，Acer那個散熱……我不想吐槽了……
<moriramar> metbsd, 我身邊買Acer的全悲劇了。
<gebjgd> moriramar: acer有散热好的
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……我的觀點是，為什麼他奶奶的這種東西也能討價還價？難道這個不應該每個都要好的嗎……
<mikeee> moriramar, 得看你做什么了，你要是玩使命召唤 换哪个本本都受不了
<gebjgd> moriramar: acer分型号
<moriramar> mikeee, 玩WoW都要加風機加返修的，我是不會染指的。
<mikeee> 最近看中acer 5750g 推荐同学买了
<moriramar> metbsd, 我買TP的觀點就是，我懶，不想在網上找什麼“xxx機型還行，散熱沒有問題，沒有兼容問題”這種破事……
<metbsd> IBM E520好不好
<mikeee> moriramar, thinkpad的性价比 ........
<moriramar> metbsd, 那是什麼？
<gebjgd> metbsd: edge 据说外壳一般
<zfz> 现在tp还好吧？
<moriramar> metbsd, Edge的本子壳都是塑料。這個先說好。
<zfz> tp新出的s系列怎么样？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 你對壳有什麼需求嗎？
<gebjgd> moriramar: 以前有同学买了。外壳坏了
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……
<gebjgd> moriramar: edge系列
<moriramar> gebjgd, 原來有同學買ThinkPad T61，我們拿他機器夾核桃。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 就是放個核桃，然後坐一屁股。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 当然了。T系列
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我知道，那個是拿合金的。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 价格在那里呢
<gebjgd> 我要买本子
<gebjgd> 绝对买r系列
<moriramar> gebjgd, 有錢人呀……
<gebjgd> 性价比高
<gebjgd> moriramar: r系列还贵？
<gebjgd> moriramar: r系列身价早就下来了
<moriramar> gebjgd, 你要知道我買Edge的定價是3500-4000的……
<void1> 哪里还有r系列...
<moriramar> gebjgd, 錢不多呀。
<void1> 早就停产了
<moriramar> 還寘是。
<metbsd> r系列有啥好？
<gebjgd> metbsd: 和t一样的配置。外壳大。外壳塑料。但是有键盘灯
<Jagdwurst> metbsd: r系列多好， 15寸屏幕
<gebjgd> L系列？
<gebjgd> 现在
<moriramar> metbsd, R系列就一個低端使用化T系列，口碑不錯。
<metbsd> 唉，选择太多也麻烦
<moriramar> metbsd, 看你的硬性條件。你最不能接受什麼。
<gebjgd> 确实没有r了
<gebjgd> 遗憾
<metbsd> 最不能接受屏幕泛白
<itopidea> 挺热闹的
<metbsd> 我要长时间对电脑的
<Jagdwurst> metbsd:  哪有 alvin_rxg 长
<metbsd> 屏幕不好，眼睛容易累
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: XD
<gebjgd> 确实
<metbsd> 那 alvin_rxg 是用甚么本
<alvin_rxg> 日记本
<gebjgd> XD
<CyrusYzGTt> 日的記事本
<Gneod> Hi~
<^k^> Gneod, 好  ㍬ 
<Gneod> 好吧…… ^k^你赢了……
<metbsd> ？
<gebjgd> moriramar: r系列最值得买的就是搞分屏的
<gebjgd> moriramar: r系列最值得买的就是高分屏的
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……什麼意思？2頭？ 
<gebjgd> moriramar: 高分辨率的
<moriramar> gebjgd, 哦。那時候的分辨率真心爽。
<Ein-lio> 多高分辨率？
<Ein-lio> 1440×900？
<moriramar> Ein-lio, 早期ThinkPad還是窄屏吧？
<gebjgd> Ein-lio: 你说的是新的宽屏。r系列的时候还是普通屏幕
<metbsd> 我现在用的就是1280x800
<metbsd> 所以不舍得换
<Ein-lio> 同样1280*800
<gebjgd> metbsd: 1280 X 800 不是高分屏
<Ein-lio> 1366*768分辨率的，感觉屏幕好小
<metbsd> 现在的都是1377x768？14寸的1377x768看着很难受
<Jagdwurst> 15寸的普屏笔记本用起来才爽
<metbsd> 所以想买15寸的
<metbsd> 或者干脆13寸的
<Ein-lio> 我买新本本的话，分辨率低于1440×900不考虑
<void1> 1024x768飘过
<Jagdwurst> r系列从前一堆15吋 4:3 屏幕的
<yunfan> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?7c8bc.png  当时就尿了
<metbsd> 屏幕弄的这样的分辨率，真是坑爹
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Linux Mint 12 “Lisa” RC 发布咯 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353460 http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1858 主要特性有Mint Gnome Shell Extensions （类gnome2 开始菜单） 和gnome2 的fork ”MATE“ 详细看这里 http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php Torrents: CD no codecs 32-bit CD no codecs 64-bit DVD 32-bit DVD 64-bit 统计信息: 发表于 由 myewmyew  ...
<Gneod> 光棍节大家都干嘛了啊。
<Ein-lio> 睡到12点，起床，刷牙洗脸，玩电脑，洗衣服，吃饭，上班。下班。
<Freebuilder> flash 插件更新了，还是这么耗 CPU ！
<moriramar> Gneod, 准備考試。
<moriramar> Ein-lio, 你們都是有夢想的人……
<Gneod> 好充实啊都… 
<moriramar> Gneod, 是，今天就不充實了，我把考試取消了。
<Ein-lio> 不算充实吧！明年可能还得继续过光棍节
<gebjgd> 确实现在的笔记本分辨率很蛋疼
<moriramar> Ein-lio, 祝你脫光。
<Gneod> 为啥取消考试？什么考试？
<Ein-lio> moriramar: 多谢你的祝福～
<metbsd> 所以笔记本也很难买
<gebjgd> metbsd: 所以我买了上网本。
<moriramar> Ein-lio, 我現在最糾結留學的事。GPA低了。至於老婆嗎……我對人類真心沒興趣，想50歲完成人生主要任務就死了算了。
<metbsd> 现在的笔记本，15寸屏幕合适，但是太重了，14寸重量还好，屏幕太小了
<gebjgd> moriramar: 出国后找洋妞
<moriramar> gebjgd, 洋妞也是人。
<Ein-lio> moriramar: 我其实也对结婚没兴趣。但是，迫于父母的压力，我不得不考虑结婚的事情。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我現在都不太吃葷了。還真不是我戒的，就是慢慢就不吃了。
<kaio> moriramar, 任務歸任務，也要顧爽度。
<moriramar> kaio, 我說主要任務是做論文做專利出成果……
<blambinn> 不结就不结呗
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<blambinn> 我也不结
<gebjgd> moriramar: 你不要就给别人
<kaio> 不結就結紥吧XD
<metbsd> 不结婚，怎么离婚
<moriramar> gebjgd, 你說的是雞腿不要就給別人嗎？XD
<gebjgd> moriramar: 对
<moriramar> gebjgd, 哦，那我不點就行了。
<forensic> Ein-lio:直接去找個男朋友說要結婚，看看你父母有什麽反應
<kaio> 還要年紀比父母大的男朋友
<kaio> 父母 “這位是你老師嗎？”
<Ein-lio> forensic: 我对男人没兴趣。
<forensic> 就是要逼你父母放棄對你施壓
<kaio> 那找一頭狗回去說要結婚
<metbsd> Ein-lio, 是女的？
<kaio> 還不行帶一台 PS3 說要跟它結婚
<blambinn> 那有什么
<Ein-lio> metbsd: 我男士
<forensic> 帶片loveplus的游戲，說要跟游戲主角結婚
<kaio> 心跳回憶 XD
<forensic> 反正galgame就行了
<Ein-lio> 现在还没谈恋爱。老爸老妈隔三岔五就和我提起结婚的事。很烦
<kaio> 帶個 orient 娃娃回去說結婚
<metbsd> 现在有几个男的对婚姻有兴趣
<blambinn> 男女什么的我都没概念的，是个人就行。。 ] -_-|||
<metbsd> 你爸妈想抱孙子了
<kaio> 現在男的只想結一晚婚
<gebjgd> metbsd: 我有
<gebjgd> 我想
<Ein-lio> metbsd: 是啊！
<forensic> 純粹想抱孫子的，直接領養一個
<kaio> 找個像的孩兒
<kaio> å­¤
<metbsd> gebjgd, 你为啥想结婚？
<gebjgd> metbsd: 好处多了
<gebjgd> metbsd: 再说我已经结了
<metbsd> 那你没得结了
<metbsd> 也不用想了
<kaio> XD
<CyrusYzGTt> 對 空老是感興趣
<CyrusYzGTt> 對 空老師感興趣
<gebjgd> metbsd: 有人照顾，æææ有人爱，有人陪。有爱做
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我亂碼了……
<metbsd> 乱码
<moriramar> 好蛋疼。
<billy`> 有人用 org-mode 么
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 回家网速立马不行了，作业都交不了
<adam8157> roylez: 办个快点的阿
<gebjgd> 现在呢？
<zhangkaixuan> 话说 linux下有没有好用的战网工具？？？ 好比win下的浩方和qq对战平台
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan, GG
<roylez> adam8157: --- baidu.com ping statistics ---
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan, wine下GG平臺。
<roylez> 535 packets transmitted, 264 received, 50% packet loss, time 534512ms
<roylez> adam8157: 租的房子，办毛
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan, 另外浩方還是VS，記不得了，他們說可以Wine了。
<adam8157> roylez: 那也可以自己拉一条嘛
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:没有纯粹for linux的?
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan, 明顯沒有。
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan, Steam遊戲平臺那個你可以看看，4linux，不過和這些應該不算一個意思。
<fyodor_> bfs 对于经常编译跑计算程序的应用很卡，有同感的不？
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:steam怎么看都不能算是对战平台
<roylez> adam8157: 原来是transmission，nnnd
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan, 你說的戰網工具……所以我就把遊戲平臺都拉進來池……
<mao> 哪个是centos的频道啊
<lainme> moriramar: Desura快有native的客户端了。steam没有
<Jagdwurst> mao: 上官方论坛就够了
<adam8157> roylez: 前几天知道的 俺们没有年终奖...
<moriramar> lainme, 我可能搞混了。那個Hero of Newerth那個是哪個的？
<mao> Jagdwurst: 教育网上不去啊
<roylez> adam8157: 必须的，要不你更豪了
<Jagdwurst> mao: 自己拉网
<moriramar> mao, #centos
<adam8157> roylez: 豪神码啊...穷人一个
<lainme> moriramar: 不一样的。那是个独立的游戏吧
<moriramar> lainme, 哦……
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，好久不见
<lainme> roylez: 我经常见你
<roylez> lainme: ...
<Freebuilder> libreoffice 如何输出不嵌入字体的 pdf ？
<adam8157> lainme: 你一直默默围观...
<Ein-lio> j广州这里，2M带宽，66块钱一月
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 为啥要不嵌入字体 ？
<lainme> adam8157: 我挂机，然后去做别的
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 我想测试一下
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 打印和投稿都需要嵌入字体的
 * adam8157 我家5M光纤500一年
<alvin_rxg> 光纤才 5M ？
<Christophe> 碰到一个很严重的问题，系统的C库broken了，怎么办？
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 如果是 ps 标准字体， 就打印成ps, 然后转pdf，用的也是不嵌入的标准 ps 字体
<wzssyqa> Christophe: dpkg可以制定安装路径
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 限速了
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 默认本来就不嵌入那十四种标准字体，我想要的是不嵌入任何字体
<yunfan> adam8157: 你家是电信？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我老家
<adam8157> yunfan: 联通电信移动都有...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我就是问你老家是电信的？
<adam8157> yunfan: 这个是联通价格 移动电信更便宜
<Christophe> libc6-dev，libc6-i686，upstart
<yunfan> adam8157: 擦 那你还来北京干嘛
<Christophe> 谁知道怎么办啊，我不想重新装系统啊
<yunfan> 这个速度 可以在家玩了
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 没理由这么做…… 这么做一点优势都没有
<adam8157> yunfan: 家里没赚钱的工作
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 我要测试
<yunfan> adam8157: soho阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 我现在title不够
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 测试我的 pdf 阅读器对非嵌入字体 pdf 的反应
<yunfan> adam8157: 你要不来帝都 那几年混混就够了
 * stock-cn 下了，去休息一下去。
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 你自己写的 pdf 阅读器?
<adam8157> yunfan: 感觉不行
<stock-cn> Freebuilder: 你牛阿，感谢贡献。
<yunfan> adam8157: 事情都是做出来的
<stock-cn> yunfan: 云帆，你是EVA的作者吗
<yunfan> stock-cn: nope 我是 jyf1987
<stock-cn> yunfan: 那也不错阿
<yunfan> stock-cn: 有什么不错的？
<Christophe> 谁知道啊
 * stock-cn 真的下了，拜拜
<yunfan> 不过yf就是我真名 不像 阿蛋
<adam8157> yunfan: 你给我起这外号都快在我们公司流行了...被你害惨了
<yunfan> adam8157: 这是我起的？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我翻过log
<lainme> adam8157: 把同事引来这里的悲剧
<yunfan> adam8157: 好吧  哈哈
<adam8157> lainme: 这个频道超多我们同事, 包括灌水的和挂机的
<yunfan> adam8157: 其实只能怪你自己nick起得有把柄阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 这是有来源的
<yunfan> adam8157: 我知道 我见过 adam这个
 * adam8157 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器, 罗技无线鼠标, 登喜路腰带  -> ->
<adam8157> yunfan: 那是我初高中女同学叫我的外号...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg 之前也卖过这个路由
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: 她叫厦娃?
 * adam8157 卖了换TP-LINK TL-WR710N
<adam8157> Jagdwurst: 女同学们
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: 那就有好几个eva
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  fedora 16 的 amarok 专辑列表总算改回原来那样了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
 * adam8157 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器, 罗技M235无线鼠标, 登喜路BPF106B42腰带
<adam8157> 编辑宝贝标题 
<fyodor_> adam8157: 链接
<adam8157> fyodor_: 哪个的?
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 你女同学居然叫你阿蛋 看来你懂事得很早阿
<Jagdwurst> lol
<adam8157> yunfan: 叫我阿当 和 当当
<fyodor_> adam8157: logitech
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • debdonf窗口卡住不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353476 在ubuntu software center安装程序的时候会不断的有debconf的窗口弹出然后消失，这应该是正常的吧，在虚拟机里安装的也是这样，可是安装到硬盘的时候在其中一个debconf窗口卡住不动好长时间，于是就关机了，软件更新时说让用新力得或终端输入sudo  ...
<metbsd> 哈哈，蛋蛋
<adam8157> fyodor_: http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333
<yunfan> 不扯这个 好不容易周末 继续看书
<fyodor_> 这雷柏无线手感不错，但中键太硬啦。。
<adam8157> fyodor_: 介是罗技阿
<Ein-lio> 我用罗技 M215
<fyodor_> en
<flh> gebjgd: 请教，如何让irssi后台运行？
<yunfan> 我的雷波套装 鼠标没问题 按键老是有时候掉
 * adam8157 有触摸板坚决不用鼠标的人表示无线鼠标对我来说就是废柴
<yunfan> 我说失去反应
<adam8157> flh: screen
<yunfan> 掉信号
 * adam8157 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器, 罗技M235无线鼠标, 登喜路BPF106B42腰带
<flh> adam8157: /usr/bin/irssi &    是这样？
<adam8157> flh: screen irssi 这样
<Ein-lio> 我的无线鼠标还是蛮不错的。
<flh> adam8157: 谢谢
<adam8157> flh: 然后关掉终端 或者 C-a d
<fyodor_> adam8157: 这么新？
<adam8157> fyodor_: 全新 没拆封....
 * adam8157 想换成这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/530901.html
<adam8157> http://www.360buy.com/product/530901.html
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 包邮吗，亲？
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 【TP-LINKTL-WR710N】TP-LINK TL-WR710N 150M迷你型无线路由器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 包啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIxODUxNDI0.html
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 那行，鼠标我要了
<cygflh> adam8157: 是的，有原来那个flh
<adam8157> 想要的拍啊...
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 400个种子，只有4.1k下载速度
<roylez> adam8157: 劝你别买
<cygflh> adam8157: 让它前台要怎么弄？
<adam8157> roylez: 方便
<roylez> adam8157: 我有一只700
<adam8157> cygflh: screen -r
<roylez> adam8157: 700N
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么了?
<roylez> adam8157: 除了ap模式，其他没一个好使的
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 80￥包邮哦？送货到德国哦～
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 我去...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<roylez> adam8157: 你真要，50卖给你，包邮...
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 包大陆除西藏新疆
<adam8157> roylez: 先把我刚买的这个出了就要
<iGoogle> roylez: 还在购物？
<roylez> iGoogle: 没，在卖东西
<adam8157> roylez: 买了多久? 怎么会不好用
<iGoogle> 真寂寞了？
<iGoogle> 卖。。
<roylez> 穷闹的
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么会不好用?
<iGoogle> 我的机械键盘，卖你吧。 adam8157
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这次的 fedora 还不错.. 虽然 texlive 确实有点老…还有一点 bug
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<fyodor_> adam8157: 我去，你还有个高贵腰带在卖呢。。
<adam8157> fyodor_: 是啊
<roylez> adam8157: 不为啥，tplink的软件写得不行
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 也跟你推销过腰带了？
<roylez> adam8157: 我一开始以为是硬件问题，还换了一只
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 我的 rapoo 无线中键太硬，想看下 adam8157 的 logi，太新，买不起呢。XD
 * adam8157 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器, 罗技M235无线鼠标, 登喜路BPF106B42腰带
<iGoogle> fyodor_: rapoo的，蛮好的吧
<adam8157> fyodor_: 这个原价120...
<fyodor_> 嗯，知道的。 adam8157 
<adam8157> roylez: 能凑合用不?
<iGoogle> 我出售wii
<flh> hi
<adam8157> fyodor_: 多少要?
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 按键声音大，中键太尼马硬啦
<Jagdwurst> 我出售 gebjgd 80元一斤
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍭ 
<iGoogle> 罗技的，我反而觉得没那么好。
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 还好吧，按键没声音，很轻。
<roylez> adam8157: 说了就ap可以用用
<fyodor_> adam8157: 只打算淘二手便宜的。XD
<iGoogle> 雷柏的，声音是大点。可定位准，重
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么会...你不会设置吧...
<fyodor_> 那电池在里面啊，当然重。LOL
<iGoogle> 电池经用
<iGoogle> 蛮好阿
<fyodor_> 响啊，中键整么办？
<roylez> adam8157: 你出钱，我寄给你，你自己玩顺溜了告诉我。我加钱买一个新的
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> 滚轮响？中键点击响？
<adam8157> roylez: 买多久了? 拿无线鼠和你换
<roylez> adam8157: 不要鼠标
<adam8157> - -
<roylez> adam8157: 700N刚出一个月就买了
<fyodor_> 滚轮还好，按键响！！！中键复制每次都帖 N 遍啊，整死。 iGoogle 
<Jagdwurst> fyodor_: 用左键＋右键模拟中键
<fyodor_> Jagdwurst: ..
<adam8157> 从来都是S+insert
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIxODU4NTIw.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 佛山高明农田惊现2万吨污泥 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<fyodor_> adam8157: 你那鼠标挂了那么久？
<adam8157> fyodor_: 系啊
<fyodor_> 待我把现在的 rapoo 卖了再.
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: firefox 里不能 S+insert
<adam8157> Jagdwurst: 能, s+insert跨平台通用的
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: 不能……
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: windows 下也不是每个都支持 s+insert的 
<adam8157> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Common_User_Access
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: IBM Common User Access - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> Jagdwurst: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Common_User_Access
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 firefox默认下载器是空白 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353479 如题，下载的时候，firefox默认下载器里面一片是空白，看不到正在下载或已下载的东西，不知道是什么问题，求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 williamwjj — 2011-11-12 21:35 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIxODU4MzA4.html
<roylez> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU0OTMzMzg0.html
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 元首的愤怒之河北省 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: 我知道，但确实有许多程序不能。 以前写过程序用 s+insert 帖东西
<Jagdwurst> adam8157:比如 firefox ，只能用中键
<adam8157> Jagdwurst: 我的可以...莫非和vimperator有关?
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: N 年前开始就从来没可以过...
<roylez> adam8157: 切水果弱爆了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260513/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 【FLASH游戏】快刀切小内裤 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 主席的口味。。
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 很棒是吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 什麼？？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: nnd，踢你出去
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我知道我为啥买一坨电影票了，因为tmd bt下不来
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 后悔在酒店没下
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 莫名奇妙，， 不知道，，你說什麼，，突然就踢人
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 1500个种子，我只有11k的下载速度
<adam8157> roylez: 现在一般都看720p啊
<CyrusYzGTt> fad是 1080p
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  是 1080p
 * adam8157 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器, 罗技M235无线鼠标, 登喜路BPF106B42腰带
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我就看个720p好了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 也是，，看太多高清，，眼睛會出問題的
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260380/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 部长的狗你又调皮了 - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 废人
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 死肥肥
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我现在6个项目了，nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 不看，，我在看小說
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我只下老片子和美剧，电驴足矣
<zhangkaixuan> *////////////////////
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 估计明天早上能下完，nnnd
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 老美机房搬家，弄完了就是圣诞，我今年余下时间主要对付NGP和PPC
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 还是ppstream这种流氓好使
<MeaCulpa_> 流氓资源就要流氓下法
<MeaCulpa_> 连Gentoo的FF都更新到8了...
<zhangkaixuan> 有那个大哥大姐妹子嫂子姑姑婶婶姨妈弟弟有时间有兴趣有精力有心情过来管理osmsg.com  编辑权限哦
<zhangkaixuan> 有那个大哥大姐妹子嫂子姑姑婶婶姨妈弟弟有时间有兴趣有精力有心情过来管理osmsg.com  编辑权限哦
<FrankLv> /etc/ssh/sshd_config中关于HostKey的设置 也就是sshd服务器端的私钥哪里用的？
<zhangkaixuan> 有那个大哥大姐妹子嫂子姑姑婶婶姨妈弟弟有时间有兴趣有精力有心情过来管理osmsg.com  编辑权限哦
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa_: mask 的?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 英语Dev Works显然已经紧缩了...我做了一个Blog, 不知道算不算output
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 如果有 ssh帳號看 youtube會去的
<MeaCulpa_> Jagdwurst: 没mask, ~
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt ..................
<MeaCulpa_> Jagdwurst: 另外我也加了mozilla的overlay
<MeaCulpa_> Jagdwurst: 两者同时放出8
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa_: stable 几天前还是 3.6 的...
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa_> Jagdwurst: Stable我从不呆
<Jagdwurst> ....
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt 那个我去那里抢来这么多流量........
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你吃多撑的
<MeaCulpa_> Jagdwurst: Gentoo用Stable,那就是Debian了
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近發現 ff tb都有提權漏洞，，
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 丫的，年初整的
<Jagdwurst> 如果有工夫折腾...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Blog也挺好，随便写，多好...
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 哦。。 木有 翻牆的 不去
<fish47> 大家好啊，请问怎样用git得到分支的源码？我用git clone下载了镜像后，再用git checktou，那么下载的文件夹源码就变成分支上的代码吗？
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/64964060-2214257545.html 原来日本人说英文比我还差啊
<^k^> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ ti: 日本老师教英语_YouTube精选_新浪播客
 * MeaCulpa_ 感觉git 像emacs的风格，命令多参数少...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 参数也不少...
<MeaCulpa_> NinjaAtomCat: 口语不好不代表写的不好
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ppstream看老片了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 每个命令就是arg 1其实
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我不喜欢这个风格
<NinjaAtomCat> MeaCulpa_, 哦。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有的发行版就没有那一堆git-???命令
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 无所谓，反正有补全
<MeaCulpa_> NinjaAtomCat: 日本人英语比中国人好的多
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ fedora也有一些帶有 git 和 svn cvs命名的包
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa_: 我不相信...
<fish47> 那请问用了checkout命令后，文件夹下的源码就是分支上的源码吗？不需要用patch之类的命令来为源码打补丁吗？
<MeaCulpa_> NinjaAtomCat: 狗学人话只要明白意思即可，鸟学人话则是要学发音。你说狗和鸟在人类心目中地位如何？ 老外就是这么看中国人和印度人的
<Jagdwurst> fish47:  cvs 和 svn 是的， git 不是
<MeaCulpa_> 狗能派上用处，鸟大多只是个玩物
<NinjaAtomCat> MeaCulpa, 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> MeaCulpa, 貌似国外， 狗的地位很高啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 鸟也能派上用场 比如信鸽
<fish47> 那请问该使用那条命令？
<Jagdwurst> fish47:git 的叫 pull
 * adam8157 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器, 罗技M235无线鼠标, 登喜路BPF106B42腰带
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 八哥，鹦鹉
<MeaCulpa_> 信鸽不学舌的
<metbsd> adam8157最近日子很艰难吗
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 那猎鹰呢 不是和狗的用途差不多的？ 还有家鹅 许多人用来代替狗看门的
<metbsd> 这些也卖
<MeaCulpa_> NinjaAtomCat: 西方人祖先猎人居多，狗地位比我们农耕的高一些
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 是
<adam8157> metbsd: 关键是对我无用啊.
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 他们都不学舌
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 真正计较口语的都是关在笼子里的玩物
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 中国古代可是 杀狗吃肉的 樊哙就是个屠狗的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要买什么
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 我国古代人住二楼，狗住一楼，排便直接下楼
<CyrusYzGTt> 狗吃屎， 人吃狗， 
<fish47> git pull，原来不是从git 的网络服务器上获取啊，是在当前镜像下，把分支更改过的源码应用到当前？
<MeaCulpa_> 偶比较Druidic, 狗是一种被人类摧残的扭曲的生物。狗的一生就是扭曲的存在，我宁可看到他们绝种
<NinjaAtomCat> 日本英语的末尾音都出来的。 book 都buker
<NinjaAtomCat> 日本英语的末尾音都出来的。 book 都bu:ker
<NinjaAtomCat> boat 读b..ta:
 * MeaCulpa_ 如果哪一天狗对人类作同样的事，选择性育种，扭曲遗传...那有多可怕。己所不欲，何必施于狗
<metbsd> 人类才是被大自然扭曲的生物呢
<nikerlong> 请问在XUBUNTU下用什么OFFICE套件好啊？
<NinjaAtomCat> children ..derren
<gebjgd> nikerlong: libreoffice
<MeaCulpa_> 如果人类被培养成体型差别8倍，依赖狗而生存...
<nikerlong> 我不想用ABI，永中怎么样啊？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你卖什么东西？
<MeaCulpa_> libre++
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 人類已經被這樣了。。 人類是 天使 圈養 的 食物與寵物
 * adam8157 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器, 罗技M235无线鼠标, 登喜路BPF106B42腰带
<MeaCulpa_> ...腰带
<CyrusYzGTt> lreoffice++
<metbsd> adam8157, 你忘记写价格了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 德国万圣节放假么?
<nikerlong> lreoffice++是什么啊？
<nikerlong> 大不？
 * adam8157 100 80 600
<cifer_cifer> 大家好，我第一次用irc ，你们能收到我的消息吗？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你卖什么东西？
<nikerlong> 我看永中也就90M多一点
<metbsd> cifer_cifer, 能
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那天开会, 德国同事全都没参加
<nikerlong> cifer_cifer，我看到你的消息了
<metbsd> adam8157, 什么币种啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 出售D-Link DIR-615 300M无线路由器(100), 罗技M235无线鼠标(80), 登喜路BPF106B42腰带(600)
<cifer_cifer> 谢谢
<cifer_cifer> 呵呵
<fish47> 谢谢Jagdwurst，我再去找找资料吧
<adam8157> metbsd: 软妹币
<gebjgd> adam8157: 哦
<cifer_cifer> 我想请问下，有没有人在 ubuntu 11.10 下安装过 tomcat7.0.22 ？
<tenzu> adam8157: 人贩子改行当倒爷了么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 同时...
<metbsd> adam8157, 你这样很难卖的，不如试试淘宝
<nikerlong> libereoffice的中文支持并不是很好啊，感觉
<adam8157> tenzu: 处理用不到的全新闲置而已...
<MeaCulpa_> 今天拆了爹妈电脑，一块winfast Ti4200, 好东西阿
<tenzu> adam8157: 路由啥样的?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 丽台?
<MeaCulpa_> AMD 2500+忘了怎么拆了，扔了
<CyrusYzGTt> 自己去翻譯
<adam8157> tenzu: http://www.360buy.com/product/128215.html
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，做工真好
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 【友讯DIR-615】友讯（D-Link）DIR-615 300M无线路由器（黑色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<MeaCulpa_> AMD 2500+忘了怎么拆了...
<metbsd> 路由器都有寿命的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我当年相当眼馋丽台的TNT2
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 提问hal的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353483 听说fedora要移除hal，突然想知道现在debian还依赖 hal不，可以移除不……我一直装的……（hal和udev什么关系?） 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlylove — 2011-11-12 22:09 
 * adam8157 全部全新未拆封
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 丽台驱动和做工很好
<tenzu> adam8157: 好使?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 反正是好东西
<tenzu> 略心动了啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 日本发音真好玩
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: winfast ti4200什么东西
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我现在的7900GS都上不了高分辨率FrameBuffer, 丽台的Ti4200却可以
<adam8157> tenzu: 没拆封 我怎么知道阿
<adam8157> tenzu: 包邮哦亲
<metbsd> adam8157, 走淘宝吗？
<NinjaAtomCat> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/54643711-2173049761.html#54022731
<^k^> NinjaAtomCat ⇪ ti: 日本忍笑节目_RU1灬笙歌_新浪播客
<adam8157> metbsd: èµ°
 * adam8157 路由器加无线鼠 只要160包邮哦亲
 * adam8157 套餐更实惠
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 你在賤賣？？
<tenzu> adam8157: 鼠标我看看
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊 我自己用不着而已
<adam8157> tenzu: http://www.360buy.com/product/377875.html
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 己所不欲，，勿施於人
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 显卡，GeoForce Ti4200, 当年很好。Quake3 125fps 稳定，Q3Tourney4 第二层跳过
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 别人可能用到的嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 有今天的拽么
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 行家都知道Q3T4意味着什么
<metbsd> adam8157, 啥时候买的，为啥卖啊
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 没有 :)
<tenzu> adam8157: 我去和领导请示一下
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯
<adam8157> metbsd: 想换便携式的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 那不就结了 
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 做工比现在的好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 你怎么不说价格
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 拆出来的时候还很干净...
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 当年很贵...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干吗呢？小光
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 那不就是了
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 我买的时候刚刚跌入1k
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 当年的1k可跟现在不一样阿
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 散热片的角度刚好不沾染灰
<MeaCulpa_> 驱动也很猛，我现在的七彩虹，bios都上不了1440/900的framebuffer
<MeaCulpa_> nvidia也就是X猛一点，但那快丽台的驱动，FB也很猛
<NinjaAtomCat> 最让人吃惊的是，在医院的“感染性垃圾桶”里，郑幼卿等人还发现了3具死婴，最大的婴儿已经7个月了，头上还能依稀看到针孔的痕迹：一摊鲜血中，婴儿蜷缩着，指甲已经长好了，头上是密密麻麻的头发，身体紫红，手脚粉嫩，眼睛紧闭着。
<NinjaAtomCat> 主席， 踢我吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 领导不在
<gebjgd> 太监了
<adam8157> tenzu: hoho 你都在破国 还买
<tenzu> adam8157: 国内屋子里缺一个, 以后会用的到
 * tenzu 主席万岁~~!
<adam8157> tenzu: 啧啧
<nixzhu> https://code.google.com/p/getwit/ 前几天还在说，有没有人研究过写个Android应用链接TwiTalker，这样回复别人就方便些，没想到已经有人写了。作者Twitter: @JavranC
<tenzu> adam8157: 如果领导批复下来的时候你还没卖掉, 我就要
<adam8157> tenzu: hoho
<adam8157> tenzu: 有妹子的人毫无权利阿
<tenzu> adam8157: 主要是我没办法给你钱啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 那无所谓 还怕你跑了不成
<adam8157> tenzu: metbsd : http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13528659401
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 包快递-罗技M235无线鼠标-黑色 
<tenzu> adam8157: 为了100软妹币, 我决定跑一次
 * adam8157 先说好, 路由器是活动来的, 两个加一起这个价钱我基本只赔10元, 觉得不爽就不要买...
<adam8157> tenzu: 0 0
<tenzu> adam8157: 鼠标我不感兴趣, 买MBP的时候送了个山寨magic mouse, 领导还挺喜欢
<adam8157> tenzu: 哇...
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 你不是自願被踢走的麼？？
<suganzhang>  wIRC,test
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 不说了。 
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我屁股痒。 现在好了
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<NinjaAtomCat> 有啥技术问题讨论戏么
<NinjaAtomCat> 下么
<tenzu> 好重口的话题
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥项目么。
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 看小說
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的 ibus 怎么杨了
<nikerlong> 装了永中，感觉还行，不大
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是要改 ibus 么， 进度怎么样了
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ release就修復了
<NinjaAtomCat> 永中是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ .. 不是我
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<nikerlong> 就是界面和MS很像，不太爽
<NinjaAtomCat> nikerlong, office???
<nikerlong> 就是永中OFFICE
<nikerlong> 是的
<NinjaAtomCat> 现在 office 还那么重要么
<nikerlong> 学医的，一天到晚都要看文献、看PPT
<NinjaAtomCat> 办公还得用办公软件
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<nikerlong> 还有就是以后还得写论文
<NinjaAtomCat> nikerlong, 貌似有人非常恨 ppt
<NinjaAtomCat> 不是论文都用 latxt 么
<nikerlong> 谁恨啊？
<NinjaAtomCat> 那啥忘了
<NinjaAtomCat> nikerlong, 好像有一帮人恨， 说破坏了演讲的连贯性。
<nikerlong> latxt  是什么？
<NinjaAtomCat> nikerlong, 太过片段话。 当然也有人为 ppt 辩护的， 说那是工具， 批评的人只是看到那个工具被滥用， 工具本身没错
<nikerlong> 我们学医的不是演讲，有时看到一张图片会比老师讲十分钟都管用
<NinjaAtomCat> 太过片段话
<iGoogle> nikerlong: 看到实体，是不是比1年还顶用。
<nikerlong> 呵……不可能天天都有实体看的
<iGoogle> nikerlong: 参观实体的时候，你被妹子调戏过没。
<iGoogle> 拉，不说话了。
<nikerlong> 我们以前都是解剖尸体的，不看活人
<CyrusYzGTt> nikerlong§ .. 恐怖，， 
<iGoogle> 实体 ！= 活人嘛
<NinjaAtomCat> nikerlong, 忘了具体名称， 貌似是 tex， 论文， 公式啥的。
<blin> 不知道怎么把IPV6关了，请问一下有什么办法再打开？
<nikerlong> NinjaAtomCat，那就不知道了
<NinjaAtomCat> 我没读过大学，不知道， 貌似论文大多用 tex 类的来写吧。
<NinjaAtomCat> 你的论文应该也有啥公式的吧
<nikerlong> 我们还不是用OFFICE
<nikerlong> 不过要注意格式而已
<nikerlong> 尤其是引文的格式
<NinjaAtomCat> nikerlong, 哦， 那用 tex 吧， 这里很多人都知道的。 我不懂， 但我看他们一讨论啥论文的都说那东西
<nikerlong> 题目、作者、摘要、关键词、正文、引文什么的每种期刊的要求并不都是一样的
<NinjaAtomCat> 好像很多论文格式都有设置。 引用， 啥的
<NinjaAtomCat> 应该都有一般的格式吧。 我闭嘴了， 没写过论文。 只是看很多网页都说tex
<Jagdwurst> 中文用 (la)tex 没啥优势
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> Jagdwurst, 你们那写论文是不是都用 (la)tex
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: 我只用过 latex 写文章。 现在所在的学校要求文章必须用 latex
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> 酱紫
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 打算今后电视只看新闻联播
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: 但如果写中文，没有图的话，我会选择.txt文件 :D
<nikerlong> 我现在正在看 LaTeX 写论文的网页，我有个问题，ubuntu有没有 LaTeX？
<xw_y_am> latex中文支持确实很蛋疼。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 哦，， 自己喜歡看什麼就看什麼。。 
<xw_y_am> nikerlong: texlive
<CyrusYzGTt> xw_y_am§ 有 ctex
<Jagdwurst> ctex ,texlive 在没有好的中文字体支持下，神马都是浮云 
<xw_y_am> CyrusYzGTt: 啊？？？Ubuntu下有ctex????
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: xelatex
<CyrusYzGTt> xw_y_am§ 都木有，， M$only.. 貌似這樣，，除了 livecd
<NinjaAtomCat> Jagdwurst, 有好的中文啊， 貌似是 extex
<Jagdwurst> xw_y_am: xelatex 跟字体无关
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: 可以用系统的安装字体。。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> 是啊
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: 就说能用系统字体嘛。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> xw_y_am§ 不過 ctex的 模板 和 包，，用 texlive2007可以用
<Jagdwurst> xw_y_am: 系统字体没好看的
<xw_y_am> CyrusYzGTt: 是吗，那就不知道了。。。。
<Jagdwurst> xw_y_am: 现在中文还没有我觉得好看的字体。。。
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: 额。。。中文字体可以自己装的说。。。。
<Jagdwurst> 否则 latex 配置个字体还不简单...
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: 想装什么装什么。。。。
<Jagdwurst> xw_y_am: 问题是没有字体
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: 额。。。。
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: 那只能自己做字体了。。。。。
<nikerlong> TeX系统也是这个星球公认最稳定的软件之一。缺点是不够直观，完全文本编辑，需要学习许多命令，学习曲线相对陡些。 
<nikerlong> 好难啊
<Jagdwurst> xw_y_am: 或许有一些出版用的字体，看起来还顺眼，但我中文书看的少，没见过满意的字体
<xw_y_am> Jagdwurst: 呵呵，好吧好吧。。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> Jagdwurst, 酱紫啊。 圆体好看， 和那 h 开头的英文字体比较般配， 不过简繁体的圆体，粗细不统一， 同一个字体的简繁版本也是一样
<NinjaAtomCat> 如果文字是繁体字的， 就变得有粗有细
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: 不仅是每个字型的问题，标点之间的 kerning, 标点和文字的 kerning
<Jagdwurst> 文字的 hinting
<NinjaAtomCat> 那我倒没有研究
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<Jagdwurst> 现在甚至有许多中文字体是用笔划 hinting 出来的……
<NinjaAtomCat> 各花入各眼。 我就觉得西施听好看的。
<NinjaAtomCat> hinting 出来是啥意思
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: 就是有一个现成的笔划库，组字的时候把看着顺眼的笔划平移／缩放过去。。。
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: 这种字体虽然能认出是什么字，但根本不好看...
<NinjaAtomCat> 酱紫啊， 没研究过， 你对字体比较在行啊
<NinjaAtomCat> 中文字体， 比较难设计吧， 看很多与字体设计有关的网站， 介绍的都是英文字体
<Jagdwurst> latex 用了几年，原来对排版一无所知也渐渐了解具体细节了
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: 是的，字太多了。他们设计几个字母都要花费数年时间，中文工程量太大了
<iGoogle> 设计几个字母都要花费数年时间。。这不是奸商的口气嘛。
<Jagdwurst> NinjaAtomCat: 而且没估计错的话国家还没出台相关的规范
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦，酱紫啊， 长知识了
<yunfan> 汉字其实也是 那几个笔划阿
<NinjaAtomCat> yunfan, 你没看他说吗， 很多就是 ”现成的笔划库，组字的时候把看着顺眼的笔划平移／缩放过去“
<NinjaAtomCat> 就是那几个笔画
<Jagdwurst> iGoogle: 是要很久, roman, italie, smallcap, optical, math 许多组字母了，每个又要考慮 ligatur, kerning 之类的。 确实要很多时间
<yunfan> NinjaAtomCat: 但是没有考虑到不同的组合里的字型变化
<NinjaAtomCat> :)
<NinjaAtomCat> 去看av片了
<iGoogle> Jagdwurst: 你太夸张了。去看文泉译的网站吧。
<xw_y_am> 正黑简单
<xw_y_am> 但是微米黑就麻烦很多了。。。。
<Jagdwurst> iGoogle: 文泉驿我俢过几个字了
<Jagdwurst> iGoogle: 那个能看，但远远不能叫高质量
<Jagdwurst> iGoogle: 字体很体现设计师的素质的
<nikerlong> 常用字体下载 http://www.jianjie8.com/font/
<lidashua1g> exit
<^k^> nikerlong ⇪ t: 设计字体免费下载 - 简洁设计网
<nikerlong> 里边还有很多艺术字
<nikerlong> 以前我帮一个朋友制作舞蹈工作室就是从这里下的字体
<Jagdwurst> 我最关心的是出书印刷用的字体。
<Jagdwurst> 显示器或者小广告用神马字体都无所谓..
<lidashuang> hello 
<^k^> lidashuang, 好  ㍯ 
<Ein-lio> 都在忙什么呢？
<iGoogle> Jagdwurst: 啥叫高质量。矢量字体，就那几笔。尤其你还是英文字母。免费字母多的是啊。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 他是卖书的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手淫完了？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，射了1L
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 厉害
<iGoogle> 。德国鬼子，太开放了。 lol
<NinjaAtomCat> 1L = 一升????
<iGoogle> NinjaAtomCat: 透支了1年？
<NinjaAtomCat> 问 alvin_rxg 啊
<gebjgd> 睡午觉去
<NinjaAtomCat> 维基又不能上恶劣
<adam8157> https://plus.google.com/107033731246200681024/posts/g9WdNt6yVgR
<adam8157> There are so many things that are worse in Lion than in Snow Leopard, just as there were many things worse in Snow Leopard than in Leopard, and on back.
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac36422/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 仅仅9秒 我笑翻了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> adam8157: 看了半天才看懂
<adam8157> 我试试
<adam8157> roylez: 瞪了公孙一眼 hoho
<Ein-lio> 我看了半天，没看懂。。。
<roylez> Ein-lio: 看展昭的手
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260515/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 活吃墨鱼的妹子・・V5 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez: 韩国人吃这个的
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260492/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 李伯伯参军 MV（雾？） - AcFun.tv
<roylez> adam8157: 明天帮我个忙行吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 神码 说就是了
<roylez> adam8157: 把这个给 hamo 君看 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260797/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 【霹雳】海蟾尊疯了 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez: 呃...
<adam8157> roylez: 我记到 他周二才上线
<Jagdwurst> iGoogle: 刚才说的不是中文吗?  英文字体确实已经很不错了。 几个经典的字体都有免费版了。
<roylez> ...
<binker> :)
<cissu> http://imgur.com/gallery/1KVIQ
<^k^> cissu ⇪ t: I burnt my finger on my computer's processor today - Imgur 
<alvin_rxg> android 默认的 accuweather 太他妈不准了！查了几个网站都说明天最高气温5、6度，唯独它还说 14度！ ._._._._._._._.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android 的天气插件你用哪个呢？
<alvin_rxg> chromium 太费内存了， 1G跑着要开 swap..
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍚ 
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里的超市晩上8点就关门了………
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 市中心有大的吧，应该有10点关的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 就是市中心的， lidl
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ofan> yooooo
<Jagdwurst> hooooo
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111112/116379.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux ASPM 问题一个适合的解决方案_LinuxEden开源社区-Linux伊甸园
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc自带的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是那个 accuweather 么=
<alvin_rxg> hoho, urbanterror 61:20
<mathilde> lol
<jiero> ofan 三马甲。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ä¼¼ä¹ä¼ä¹Žä¸æ˜¯¼
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ä¸ä¸ä¸çŸ¥é“
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/7b8NY
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/SFkJN
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: accuweather 对 hannover 明天的预报是 http://uploadpie.com/SFkJN ....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 索爱默认没有天气预报
<alvin_rxg> 有的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我给老婆的机器ä¹ä¹è£…了一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 名字忘记了
<Jagdwurst> ����是啥?
<alvin_rxg> widget 里边不是有的么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 也
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个不好用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 为啥这里乱码? 
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/Ea7lZ 这情况……
<Jagdwurst> �也乱码
<alvin_rxg> irssi 的问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: mintty的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没，weechat
<alvin_rxg> 不是，我是说， irssi 有时候对一些字是这样的。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 为啥还挑字……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知ééé
<alvin_rxg> 和 term 没关系，就 irssi 的问题
<gebjgd> 道
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天才第一次遇到
<gebjgd> 不知道
<gebjgd> 似乎是有一定几率的
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 我这里一向很正常啊..
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 以前遇到过几次了，后来换了 weechat，现在又换 irssi 了……
<gebjgd> 有的时候没事，有的时候就会出çŽçŽ
<gebjgd> 靠
<Jagdwurst> 哦，没用过 weechat
<Jagdwurst> weechat 就是那个代码风格很不爽的?
<gebjgd> 不知ééé
<gebjgd> 不知道
<alvin_rxg> 刚那啥呢？再来看看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/Ea7lZ
<alvin_rxg> again
<Jagdwurst> again
<alvin_rxg> 他不理了。 =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我又不是天天盯着这个screen
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大多时候都是挂上
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你见过linux拷贝ntfs分区的东西中途kernel panic么
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在一台破机器上遇到n次了
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计是硬盘坏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别人的破机器
<alvin_rxg> 硬盘或者 ntfs-3g 问题
<gebjgd> 马勒隔壁的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: archlinux?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: knoppix
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 别人的机器
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 硬盘卸不下来
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/T%C3%BCrkendeutsch
<^k^> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: Türkendeutsch – Stupidedia
<Jagdwurst> 太有才了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> 垃圾sony本子
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的x101h到了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然没到。周末不送货
<gebjgd> ofan: 估计要下周2或者3了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我家边上有农场
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 经常周末能看到德国小妹子在骑马
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给力
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，你多看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用
<alvin_rxg> 怎么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看到眼睛里面就拔不出来了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: „Hatten Sie den Schnitzel?“
<Jagdwurst> Vielmehr wird die Frage lauten:
<Jagdwurst> „Warst du den Schnitzel?“
<Jagdwurst> Die passende Antwort kann also nur lauten:
<Jagdwurst> „Ja, ich bin den Schnitzel!“ oder „Nein, ich bin den Bratwurst und er ist den Pommes!“ 
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: imbissdeutsch
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯
<alvin_rxg> ich bin den Kartoffel
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:  http://www.druckerzubehoer.de/index.php
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近送的东西太少
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是遇到了2次送的东西比较多的时候。杯子，电池，充电器，打印纸，改正带，小卡片纸等等
<^k^>  06:19
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 过来。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-13
<dungeon_archl> 早安
<dungeon_archl> wow
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 早安
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 早
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 机器人生持续中？
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: ?.?
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 看你的网站是机器人生，生产代码？
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 那是一個計畫的名稱
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 如此。。。你要AI写代码。。。
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 不是，保密 XD
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 有没有这样的，AI写代码的呢。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 十万火急！安装Ubuntu后找不到系统!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353508 我分区的时候把一个36M的Fat16分区给删了，我怀疑是不是把引导盘给删掉了，怎么办阿？上不了网了，手机线上等! 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-13 9:31 
<SIDU> leave
<ofan> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 大家进来看看，我的ubuntu10.04怎么进不了桌面？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353512 我的问题很奇怪，启动到ubuntu的log那里，就是log下面有五个小原点的那个画面，就不能进入桌面了，要手动重启好多次才能进入桌面。。。。。 请问这是什么回事呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu 龙夫 — 2011-11-13 10:05 
<historic> 第一次来，可以用中文吗？测试
<historic> HELLO？
<kaio> yes
<phoenixlzx> 可以的
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助，无法在vb下打开fedora16的 gnome3！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353516 virtualbox : 4.1.6 安装 fedora 16 的 live CD. 安装完后，已经 1 yum update 2 yum install kernel-devel gcc 分了128显存，也打开3D加速 也成功安装了vbox add。 然后在terminal 中 尝试 输入 gnome-shell --replace & 虽然界面切换到了 gnome ，但是terminal ...
<historic> 请问KUBUNTU的语言设置在哪里？谢谢
<ysw> 大家好
<^k^> ysw, 好  ㍢ 
<liweiweilw> 各位中午好，我想查看CPU和显卡的温度，有何命令或软件？谢谢
<cifer> 大家好啊
<ysw> windows还是linux？
<cifer> 第一次用这个，遇到些问题，想请教下
<cifer> linux
<liweiweilw> ubuntu 11.10啊
<cifer> 是啊，你怎么知道？
<cifer> 我的ubuntu 11。10 自带的 empathy 老出现这种情况
<cifer> 顶部状态栏上不是有的小信封按钮嘛
<cifer> 点一下 弹出  'Available " 
<cifer> "Away"
<ysw> 我使用浏览器上的O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<cifer> "Busy"
<cifer> 但是现在，  ”Available" 不能点了，是灰的 
<cifer> “Busy”  “Away" 也都不能点
<ofan_1> test
<cifer> 我的 empathy 只能是 离线状态，上不了线
<^k^> ofan_1, ....  ㍣ 
<liweiweilw> 浏览器里怎么查看？谢谢
<cifer> google 了也没有这方面的问题呢
<ofan> ofan_: 
<cifer> 有人遇到这种情况吗？
<ofan> ofan_: test
<cifer> test?
<^k^> cifer, ....  ㍣ 
<cifer> ofan 是在对我说吗？
<ysw> 论坛上面有个chat进去就好了
<cifer> ？
<liweiweilw> ubuntu 11.10 求查看CPU和显卡温度的命令和软件，谢谢
<liweiweilw> cifer ，实在不行就重装一下empathy吧
<ysw> 鸟哥师范菜
<ysw> 有
<cifer> 也好
<cifer> 我重装试下
<liweiweilw> 谢谢啦
<ysw> 使用 lm_sensors 取得温度、电压等资讯    玩计算机硬件的朋友们一定都听过所谓的『超频』这玩意儿，所谓的『超频』就是让系统原有的运行时脉添加， 让 CPU/PCI/VGA 前端汇流排速度提升到非正规的频率，以取得较高的计算机效能。 这在早期对於单价还是很贵的计算机来说，可以让我们花比较少的钱去获得比较高效能的计算机哩！ 
<ofan> ..
<ofan> overclock没多少用
<ofan> 频率已经不是第一位的了
<ysw> 有哪位是安腾上网的？
<metbsd> ofan, 那现在什么才是第一位
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 修改 Ubuntu启动项菜单，win+ubuntu双系统，想要windows的开机项在上面。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=280526 如何修改 Ubuntu启动项菜单？ windows+ubuntu双系统的，想要windows的开机项在上面。 用grub-customizer修改引导菜单 #Ubuntu 上安装grub-customizer： Quote: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer sudo apt-g ...
<ofan> metbsd: 多核
<ofan> 并行能力
<metbsd> 如果平时不多开软件，多核的优势也不明显吧
<ofan> 如果平时不开电脑，电脑的有时也不明显
<adam8157> metbsd: 呃 昨天你下的单?
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<metbsd> adam8157, 我再考虑下，还没下单
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 为啥windows下 firefox的内存占用只有 linux下一半不到？
<adam8157> metbsd: oh
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你知道吗？
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 内存利用方式不同吧
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 我不知道额。算了，说了我也没法做什么。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 内存管理的问题
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 不过win下一直比lin下表现好 这倒是一直都这样
 * Jklmno Geek=基客
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 不是 gtk占内存多？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: win下新申请内存会都放到交换区里，使用的时候才分配物理内存
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 在win下不是gtk
<dungeon_archl> ofan这样也无法解释: 10个标签页内存占用量 fx for win = 开2个标签页 fx linux
<dungeon_archl> ofan 我知道。linux 下是gtk。
<dungeon_archl> ofan有没有人编译个 gtk 版本的firefox for windows？
<dungeon_archl> ofan 哈哈
<ofan> 装个gentoo，取取暖
<Mask_Rayn> test
<^k^> Mask_Rayn, ....  ㍣ 
<drazet> ?
<historic> 请问KUBUNTU的源在哪找呢？
<historic> 谢谢
<ofan> google
<historic> G过了，找不到啊。
<historic> 英文又不会。
<ofan> baidu
<historic> ...
<historic> G都G不到，BD更没用。
<ofan> bing
<historic> G不到，其这就更没戏了。
<historic> 其实不是G不到，是G到了我也不知道是哪个。
<historic> 有用KUBUNTU的朋友吗？
<historic> HELP
<historic> 有用KUBUNTU的朋友吗？ 帮我一下，WIKI里的哪些源是11.10版本的KUBUNTU可以用的，谢谢！
<dungeon_archl> historic: 改成 11.10 的代号就行了
<tusooa> 和笨兔的源是一样的。
<zhangkaixuan> 完整的bash快捷键列表 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/11/bash-shortcuts/
<^k^> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: 让你提升命令行效率的 Bash 快捷键 [完整版] | OSMSG 
<historic> 改成11.10的代号是什么意思呢？有网页吗？
<pocoyo> zhangkaixuan:  toy 上的也是你发的？
<zhangkaixuan> <pocoyo>不是啊
<zhangkaixuan> pocoyo： 我在toy转载的 下面写链接了
<pocoyo> zhangkaixuan: 不错。刚好看 又看见你发了个。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 悠悠你也用 bash
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 那用啥？
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 我都不知道bash 是什么。
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 你是不食人间烟火的神仙啊。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 。。。
<tusooa> zsh
<gDD> zsh +42
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 真的。我都不知道sh代表啥，可能是 shell 吧。但shell 干什么用呢。
<xw_y_am> dungeon_archl: 额。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<pocoyo> zsh 还得再装吧。
<zlszk> 下了本书是2部分的 怎么用cat命令合并呢 Orange'S：一个操作系统的实现.pdf.bz2.split.aa Orange'S：一个操作系统的实现.pdf.bz2.split.ab
<caleb-> zlszk: cat *split* > a.pdf.bz2
<zlszk> caleb-, cat Orange'S：一个操作系统的实现.pdf.bz2.split.aa Orange'S：一个操作系统的实现.pdf.bz2.split.ab > Orange'S：一个操作系统的实现.pdf.bz2 
<zlszk> caleb-, 可是回车输出>就不动了
<caleb-> zlszk: 照我的打
<pocoyo> caleb-: 太大了吧。
<caleb-> pocoyo: 啥？
<pocoyo> caleb-: 不是不动了？
<caleb-> 是因为文件名有 ' 吧
<zlszk> caleb-, 哦 这回搞定了 谢谢
<caleb-> zlszk: 文件名有 ' 或 " 都麻烦
<zlszk> caleb-, 哦 我说怎么不变呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353526 在系统设置里面-网络-网络代理里面设置完成后 就不能上网了，如果单独设置firefox里面的话可以上网 怎么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 binbingo — 2011-11-13 12:36 
<fyodor_> gnome3 进 testing... :D 升
<dungeon_archl> Unknown Horizon 2011.3 发布了。
<zlszk> 安装bochs时configure出现很多no该怎么办呢？
<dungeon_archl> Debian Testing有 GNOME 3.2？
<nikerlong> Unknown Horizon 是什么？
<caleb-> zlszk: 看结尾就好
<dungeon_archl> nikerlong: 游戏。
<caleb-> zlszk: 啥 distro 还得自编译 bochs?
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 人家可能hack过了
<nikerlong> 好玩不？
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<caleb-> zlszk: ./configure 出现一堆 no 挺正常的
<nikerlong> 最低配置是什么啊，我的老机子了
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: 会问这种问题的不像是会 hack bochs 的
<dungeon_archl> nikerlong: 言语无足轻重
<nikerlong>  dungeon_archl？
<zlszk> caleb-, 需要开启调试所以得编译安装
<caleb-> zlszk: 说实在，只有极少数用途需要用到 bochs
<dungeon_archl> nikerlong: 游戏这种东西，看别人的评价真没意义。
<nikerlong> 1.5G内存，1.73G主频
<caleb-> zlszk: 绝大多数用途都是 qemu 比较好
<nikerlong> 集显，能玩不？
<nikerlong> dungeon_archl，能玩不？
<dungeon_archl> nikerlong: 能。你还可以玩 minetest
<zlszk> caleb-, 我学那本书是写内核然后自己调试的 我也不懂刚学 那本书的环境就是bochs
<caleb-> zlszk: 会慢到想哭
<caleb-> zlszk: 建议用 qemu
<nikerlong> 谢谢
<dungeon_archl> nikerlong: 主要看你显卡
<dungeon_archl> 后者
<zlszk> caleb-, 那个能调试么？
<nikerlong> 我的是集显
<caleb-> zlszk: 能啊
<dungeon_archl> nikerlong: 845和865级别就完蛋了
<zlszk> caleb-, 那我试试吧 刚学一点不懂
<Kandu> zlszk: bochs 比不了 qemu
<dungeon_archl> nikerlong: 2004年之后出的芯片组应该都行
<nikerlong> 我也不知道我的是什么
<Kandu> zlszk: 用 gdb 連上上，monitor help 看看就知道,bochs 的調試功能相比之下，太弱小了
 * dungeon_archl 任性的认为，传统意义上充分利用现有资源的观点是错误的。
<zlszk> Kandu, 主要是书上用的bochs 自己又太菜  呵呵 那就自己摸索吧 谢谢
<dungeon_archl> 抛弃才是王道。
<Kandu> zlszk: 嗯，各版本 bochs 的 configure 命令不一樣，看下說明再編譯比較好
<zlszk> Kandu, 好的
<phoenixlzx> 啊。今天好冷清
<dungeon_archl> phoenixlzx: 
<dungeon_archl> lzx是啥？
<bomb> 我又来了
<bomb> 怪叔叔 快出来
 * kenifanying 有没人尝试过用hostapd 把笔记本设置成ap?
<Guest49081> - -
<phoenixlzx> dungeon_archl: 我名字
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分区保留空间 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353529 分区保留空间默认是分区的5%，所以我290G的分区被保留了15G，可用为265G，已用15G。 于是我 Code: sudo tune2fs -m 0.1 /dev/sda7 然后我发现已用空间变成几百M，但是可用空间依然是265G，那15G究竟去哪了 统计信息: 发表于 由 todienow — 2011-11-13 13:13 
<hoxily> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 13 日 星期日 13:16:55
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<spirit_avril> 大家好
<spirit_avril> 谁在呢  有点问题请教
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 你好
<^k^> spirit_avril, 好  ㍥ 
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 直接说问题
<spirit_avril> 我的打印机驱动是32位的而我的系统是64位的 如何安装呢?
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 你是什么系统，什么打印机，说详细点……
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: Debian 6 富士施乐的打印机 
<dungeon_archl> spirit_avril: 哪里下载的去哪里看。。。
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, http://wiki.debian.org/SystemPrinting
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: FUJI XEROX DocuCentre III-2007
<^k^> kenifanying ⇪ ti: SystemPrinting - Debian Wiki
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, debian 的打印机先看那个链接
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: 我在富士的官网上找的linux驱动 不过它只提供32位的 
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 说了先看那个链接……
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: 我安装了cups 用其他型号的驱动能驱动打印机 不过可能因为驱动的原因 打印的页边距丢失了
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: 所以我才在官网上找官方的驱动
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: 现在的问题是 有什么办法能顺利的使用32位的驱动  .....
<ayaka> 熟悉latex的有吗？
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 下载的是deb包还是tar包？
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: rpm包
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 晕死……
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 你debian的用什么rpm宝
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: fxlinuxprint-1.0.3-2.i386.rpm
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 也许cups你自己设置有问题呢？
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: 我这个型号的机器只有这个包提供
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: 设置没有问题呢 只要能正常使用这个官方驱动就行了....
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, http://wiki.debian.org/Alien
<^k^> kenifanying ⇪ t: Alien - Debian Wiki
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 直接安装rpm包，看能不能安装上
<dungeon_archl> spirit_avril: 这个是用官方驱动么。。。
<kenifanying> ayaka, 这里很多熟悉latex的，直接问问题吧，虽然我不熟，会有人回答你的……
<spirit_avril> kenifanying: 也装过 最主要的是会提示不兼容 大概意思是这个包是32位的系统是64位的apt罢工
<kenifanying> spirit_avril, 那就无解了，我也就菜鸟一个……
<ayaka> kenifanying, 我知道这一点，就是有些人是搜索完再回答我，那个答案不是我想要的
<Ein-lio> hello
<ayaka> Ein-lio, hello
<^k^> Ein-lio, 好  ㍥ 
<Ein-lio> 我在参加广州 fedora 16 relsase party
<ayaka> 话说有人在nvida驱动上运行X吗？
<Ein-lio> fedora 16 release party
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 一个ubuntu迷被xp拯救后的疑惑与纠结（有关硬盘的问题）！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353538 菜鸟第一次发帖，格式，排版之类的不是很懂，还望包涵。 这是一个发生在昨晚的真实，真切，又惊心的故事。 我的笔记本电脑起初是xp和ubuntu9.10的双系统，不过大多数用的是xp。 不过xp用的很不爽 ...
<microcai> adam8157:  hi
<adam8157> microcai: hi
<adam8157> microcai: 我正要出门
<microcai> adam8157: o 
<adam8157> microcai: 你东西还是做了没
<microcai> adam8157: 去吧
<microcai> adam8157: 还没
<microcai> adam8157: 要咋做？
<adam8157> microcai: 买个杯具
<microcai> adam8157: 先教我一下
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<adam8157> microcai: 晚上回来gtalk吧
<microcai> adam8157:  ok
<microcai> MaskRay:  hi
<MaskRay> microcai: hi
 * mayli sleeep
<microcai> MaskRay:  继续 gentoo ？
<microcai> MaskRay: 还是不堪忍受了》？
<microcai> MaskRay: 换 ubuntu 了？
<MaskRay> microcai: 继续 gentoo
<MaskRay> microcai: microcai brcmsmac 是不是至今仍不支持 Master 和 Ad-Hoc 模式？
<microcai> MaskRay: 是的
<microcai> MaskRay: 测试失败。
 * kenifanying 对网络之类的不是很了解，我想把笔记本当作ap给android用，按照 http://www.su-root.eu/computing/turn-your-linux-computer-in-a-wireless-access-point-using-hostapd 上的方法，android可以见到ssid为"test"的网络，可是获取不了ip，有兴趣的帮我看看
<ofan> kenifanying: 开dhcp
<MaskRay> microcai: microcai brcmsmac 是不是至今仍不支持 Master 和 Ad-Hoc 模式？
<kenifanying> ofan, 总算有有人应我了:-)
<kenifanying> ofan, 我不知道怎么开dhcp
<kenifanying> ofan, 安装了一个dnsmasq
<kenifanying> ofan, 设置了一些选项之后，android就搜索不到ssid了
<kenifanying> ofan, 等等我贴dnsmasq.conf
<ofan> kenifanying: 装dhcp
<kenifanying> ofan, 有空的话我把我的步骤详细说下，你帮我看看哪一部出问题……
<kenifanying> ofan, 首先设置hostapd.conf, 见http://paste.debian.net/145026
<kenifanying> ofan, 然后 su -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<inuyasha> 我想弱问下apt或者说dpkg是怎么确定升不升级软件包的啊~比如源里明明早有了firefox8，但11.10里一直没提示升级
<kenifanying> ofan, 设置桥接，sudo brctl addbr br0, sudo brctl addif br0 eth0, sudo brctl setfd br0 0
<kenifanying> ofan, 接着运行 hostapd -B ./hostapd.conf
<kenifanying> ofan, sudo brctl addif br0 wlan0
<kenifanying> ofan, 接着 sudo ifconfig eth0 up, sudo ifconfig br0 up
<ofan> kenifanying: 没时间看..
<kenifanying> ofan, 这样子android就可以看到ssid
<kenifanying> ofan, :-(
 * kenifanying 那我给其它人看吧……
 * kenifanying 获取不了ip
<ofan> kenifanying: im busy,sorry.
 * kenifanying 如果运行一下 dhclient br0
 * kenifanying 就完蛋了，android找不到ssid了……
<MaskRay> android   while true do obtain address; disconnect; scan; end  怎么解决
 * kenifanying 上面的步骤中，把hostapd.conf中bridge那一行注释掉，运行，hostapd -B ./hostapd.conf, 然后配置dnsmasq (见 http://paste.debian.net/145157 ), ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.254 ， 把所有的桥接的设置删掉，android可以链接上ap, 但是上不了网，而且隔几分钟就掉线
 * kenifanying 诶……成自言自语了，有经验的帮忙看看……
<MaskRay> kenifanying: android dhcp 坏了，怎么解决
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 偶也再问人……
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 你是什么问题？
<MaskRay> kenifanying: while true do obtain address; disconnect; scan; end 
<MaskRay> kenifanying: wifi设置中 循环执行 获取ip，断开连接，扫描 这三歩
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 路由器必然没问题，我的笔记本可以连接那些ap
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 大概是上上周二出问题的，之前可以连接
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 我也不懂……
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 我是想笔记本设置成ap，要么android获取不了地址，要么andorid可以链接ap但是上不了网……
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 学校的破网，用不了路由……
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 我的笔记本用的brcmsmac驱动，似乎只能用Managed模式……只能把手机设置成Master
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 我是b43驱动，设置成master没一点问题……
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 你用iwconfig设置master?
<kenifanying> MaskRay, iwconfig 有点跟不上时代了
<MaskRay> kenifanying: iw
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 你用sudo iw list 看看你网卡支持master不
<MaskRay> kenifanying: iw吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> NetworkManager-0.9.1.90-5.git20110927  路過
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 我b43的, iw说master没问题 :-)
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, NM不能设置ap
<MaskRay> kenifanying: managed, monitor
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 可以設置熱點
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, ad-hoc?
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, android不支持ad-hoc
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, :-(
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ... 我說的是 NM
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 悲剧
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 蒽，NM 设置ad-hoc是没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 昨天弄了一天的hostapd，想把笔记本弄成ap，怎么都不成功！
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 0.8就點擊新建無綫網絡 ， 0.9 就直接點擊“用作熱點”
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, NM？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯，， 版本不同，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我用的是 f16的 NM 0.9
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, debian squeeze, 0.8
<CyrusYzGTt> f15 NM 0.8是不同的
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 设置ad-hoc是比较简单
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯，最好設置密碼。。 WPA2
<CyrusYzGTt> AES
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 该死的android不支持ad-hoc :-(
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 默哀～～  阿蒙 。，，
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 但是支持Master...
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 蒽，支持master, 用hostapd弄一天都没弄好
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 求指点
<MaskRay> kenifanying: android不是支持master吗
<kenifanying> MaskRay, android是支持master, 但是要把笔记本的无线设置成master让android能上网，我不会弄
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，关于实现 通过HTTP 方式下载VPS数据回本地的相关服务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353547 首先，谢谢各位关注这个帖子！ 感谢！ 最近遇到一些 vps相关的应用瓶颈，本人在这方面过于小白，很多东西从没有系统的去学习过，很多都是照网上的教程 按部就班，致使很多时候 在应用一些安装，使用总 ...
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 求指教，设置master的方法……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,, 跟 設置登錄無綫局域網差不多。。 就是 SSID是自己定的 嗯 還有密碼和加密類型 etc
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 用NM?
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯
<mao> 各位，为什么有的squashfs在ubuntu下挂载不上呢
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 不行呀，得上hostapd，直接用NM 的话，只能设置ad-hoc
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ .. 嗯，，不瞭解詳情，，，直接判定不會
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 那位大神教教我如何用wine安装炒股软件？如国信证券的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353551 我用wine安装了国信证券的软件，桌面也出现图标了，可就是运行不了，猛点反应都没有！！！。谁帮帮我，给我解释一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-11-13 15:20 
 * sssm firefox 安装adobe flash player插件失败，这是为什么？
 * sssm 你们有遇到这种情况的吗？
<ofan> sssm: 用chrome
<sssm> ofan: o
<sssm> ofan: chrome有离线按照的吗
<kenifanying> ssm，直接上www.adobe.com，下载对应的flash player
<kenifanying> sssm, 另外，chrome是自带flash player的……
<kenifanying> sssm, 不需要安装
<sssm> kenifanying: chrome翻墙设置负责吗？我firefox主要是用来翻墙的，但现在不知为什么flash插件安装不了
<kenifanying> sssm, firefox直接到www.adobe.com那下flash
<sssm> kenifanying: 那里有不是网络安装包的吗，网速不好，用网络安装包能郁闷死
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 64bit的木有自帶的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> adobe 有 yum repo 64bit的 
<kenifanying> ChanServ, 没用过64bit的，adobe上有64的
<jadeity> gtalk群挂掉了(☍﹏⁰)
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 用NM 建立的ad-hoc在本机貌似是不显示ssid?
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: adobe那网络安装包能气死人，
<drazet> sssm, 凡是adobe的都抵制
<sssm> drazet: 我也不喜欢它
<drazet> sssm, 怎么翻墙
<drazet> sssm, 求方法
<sssm> drazet: ssh
<drazet> sssm, 免费ssh帐号？
<sssm> drazet: 收费的
<drazet> .....
<puwei> 新版 ubuntu 就是个垃圾版本
<drazet> puwei, 换debian 吧
<drazet> 用着挺好的
<Ein-lio> 我刚试了下ubuntu 11.10，感觉还不错啊！动画效果还是蛮炫的。
<puwei> 就是吧 aptitude 没了 得自己装  ，软件中心用着也不方便
<puwei> 感觉效率比以前低好多
<puwei> 而且那个  ubuntu 云  也没啥用 它 好像主推的就是这个 云服务吧
<Ein-lio> 可以自己装新立得
<Ein-lio> ubuntu one在国内，真的没啥用。
<jadeity> ubuntu one 存个小文件还是可以的。
<Ein-lio> 在fedora下，我已经习惯了命令行安装软件。
<jadeity> 据说ubuntu 12.04要改进软件中心啊。
<puwei> 想换版本了 貌似 mint目前比较流行 有谁在用么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【opera安装】deb下载好了,如何安装 ? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353557 如何安装? 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-11-13 15:59 
<puwei> 啊 又得6个月：）
<sssm> test
<^k^> sssm, ....  ㍨ 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 好郁闷呀
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ???/
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 有youtube看，但没flash插件，不能看视频
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 这是不是一件很悲惨的事
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 你的 ff是 32bit 還是 64bit
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk&feature=topvideos_music
<^k^> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Katy Perry - The One That Got Away
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 32bit
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 那就安裝 32bit  的 flash插件，，
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 現在木有翻牆，，不看
<CyrusYzGTt> 開了 QQ,, 貌似用翻牆的 會上不去
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 不会按
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 你什麼系統，，
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 菜鸟求助pl2303 usb转串口无法通信！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353561 minicom,c-kermit都失败。 用minicom时，传输文件到开发板：xmodem，ymodem，zmodem全部都是超时，传输失败。 这是我的minirc.dfl pu port /dev/ttyUSB0 pu baudrate 4800 pu bits 8 pu parity N pu stopbits 1 pu updir /home/auo/pl2303 pu downdir /home/auo/pl2303 pu rtscts No ...
<flh> 急：我在公司的电脑，内网，想做一个ssh定向到家中的电脑，回家后能登录。怎么弄？
<caleb-> 回家后能登录 是啥意思？
<flh> 要下班了，急。
<flh> caleb-: ssh登录
<flh> caleb-: 就是做个从内网指向公网的ssh
<flh> 要下班了，急呆
<fyodor_> flh: 从家里访问公司内网的机子？这个貌似比较麻烦，其实我也想。
<flh> fyodor_: 一条ssh命令，可我只是在家里试成功过
<flh> fyodor_: 帮我试一下？
<flh> fyodor_: ip:60.184.244.38 username: Administrator
<flh> fyodor_: 帮我试一下可不可以？？？？
<fyodor_> flh: 嗯
<flh> fyodor_: 能不能ssh?
<Freebuilder> 诸位的字体配置， gtk 程序是否能受 hintstyle 控制？
<flh> fyodor_: A这个字母可能要大写
<flh> fyodor_: 试下能不能访问
<fyodor_> passwd
<flh> fyodor_: f
<flh> fyodor_: passwd f
<fyodor_> adm03$
<flh> fyodor_: 也是
<flh> fyodor_: 谢谢
<fyodor_> flh: 你这是内网 ssh server?
<flh> fyodor_: 是的，xp上弄了个sycwin
<flh> fyodor_: 是的，xp上弄了个sygwin
<fyodor_> 有私服么？不然外网如何访问的呢？
<flh> fyodor_: 开了端口的
<walle> 大家去oftc debian-zh吧
<walle> 那边需要支援
<Freebuilder> 好吧，原来 gtk 这么多例外情况
<yudun1989> hi all, 想问，在网页里面播放rmvb，怎么实现阿。
<jiero> 错误发生了。
<jiero> gnome-shell 的标题栏没了。。。
<sssm> ..
<jiero> 碰到 bug了。。。
<jiero> gnomeshell的。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还在。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。你已经是另一天了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如上啊。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: bug啊。。。gnome-shell的bug啊。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 关我啥事啊。我又不用那东西
<sssm> !time
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 13 日 星期日 17:13:28
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 新人求助：ubuntu10.10可以安装gnome3吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353565 RT，可以的话，安装步骤是什么？ 谢谢大家了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chen6283627 — 2011-11-13 17:05 
<woniu> ubuntu新手，大家能不能帮帮忙啊
<Freebuilder> Xft.hintstyle:hintslight 好了中文差了英文，汗！
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是中文一种，英文一种|字体设置的精髓。。。
<jiero> lol
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我要的是多种字体
<Freebuilder> jiero, qt 非常听话，只用 fonts.conf 就能搞定
<jiero> Freebuilder: 额。我没用过fonts.conf，别和我说话。
<Freebuilder> 太他妈无语了，所有例外的事情都发生在 gtk 身上
<Kandu> yunfan: pip 裝東西的時候，怎麼指定 py3/2 的?
<Kandu> yunfan: 是否得用 root 裝呢?
<yunfan> Kandu: 第一个问题我不知道 我从来不用pip装  第2个问题是 如果你没有配置自己的私有python path的话 那python path默认在系统的路径里 当然需要root了
<woniu> shell下乱码怎么解决啊？
<RavenChan> 测试opera irc
<tusooa> RavenChan: 能看到你说的内容
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/WTWjb  <= 这个不错，小巧，预报也是准的
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: World Weather Clock Widget - Android 电子市场
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 窗口多了个电池！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353566 顶部面板多了个电池图标，看起来很不爽啊 各位给解决下…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 0符号 — 2011-11-13 17:26 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我试试看
<RavenChan> 用opera还是xchat呢，有点犹豫啊
<jiero> RavenChan: 果断 chatzilla
<RavenChan> jiero: 不用firefox
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/Rp57U
<jiero> RavenChan: 果断chatzilla
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 请忽略中间的日历。
<metbsd> 百度知道是不是上不去了
<RavenChan> jiero: 不用firefox
<jiero> RavenChan: 拆了firefox，果断 chatzilla
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个默认带的 AccuWeather，只有当前温度和天气是准的，预报的全错的…
<RavenChan> jiero: chatzilla不是firefox插件么？
<jiero> RavenChan: http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: ChatZilla on XULRunner
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没给老婆用默认的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:用的别的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那是啥呢？
<woniu> 。。。没人愿意解答啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sense analog clock
<RavenChan> jiero: 空虚么， chatzilla有什么好处么
<woniu> shell 下怎么上网啊
<jiero> RavenChan: 简单。且把人名放左边。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个不好吧……手机已经有时间了还显示着干嘛……
<RavenChan> jiero: ...... 人名放左边对你这么重要？
<jiero> RavenChan: 当然。
<RavenChan> jiero: why？
<jiero> RavenChan: 统一。
<RavenChan> jiero: 统一？
<jiero> RavenChan: 对。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和htc默认的一样
<alvin_rxg> >.>
<jiero> RavenChan: 成列的东西统一放左边。
<RavenChan> jiero: 我喜欢放右边
<jiero> RavenChan: 默认是在右边。
<jiero> RavenChan: :D 支持从右向左写。
<jiero> RavenChan: 是我用过的图形化 irc客户端里最文字化的。我喜欢。我喜欢纯文字UI，没图标的。
<wahbmc> 有人吗？
<Kandu> yunfan: 你用什麼工具裝的呢?
<wahbmc> 装什么呢？
<widon> 看电视在哪里看啊
<widon> cctv8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: amule有cli版么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: you
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要帮老爸下载
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: amulecmd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 或者 amuled + amulegui
<jiero> gebjgd: 对哦。。。你老爸用 哪个 Linux 来着？
<gebjgd> jiero: arch
<gebjgd> jiero: 现在用的win7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: amule-utils
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把 amule 的那几个包都装了就全有了
<flh> yunfan: 
<flh> ls
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 11.10 能否使用2.6的内核？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353567 有几个驱动不支持3.0的内核。怎么弄啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 afox800 — 2011-11-13 17:55 
<hexboot> why?为什么要使用2.6核？
<hexboot> 不兼容么？
<yunfan> flh: hi
<flh> yunfan: 你好，没事
<yunfan> o
<RavenChan> jiero: 那你怎么不去用irssi
<gebjgd> 国内现在不翻墙能用什么网？
<gebjgd> 网盘
<jiero> RavenChan: 设置麻烦啊。
<jiero> RavenChan: 我设置过一次，失败了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 国内网盘。
<jiero> gebjgd:任何国外的分享网站都会被国内禁止
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 太次了
<gebjgd> 刻dvd
<gebjgd> 邮寄
<yunfan> cfy: ofan  adam8157 我记得你们谁把那个文明重建的资料给下载下来了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你就自己路由上开个端口，国内直接下载吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他没包月
<cfy> yunfan: not me
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在还用不包月的网络啊……真省
<jiero> gebjgd:  alvin_rxg: 原来还有不包月的网络，我首次听说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他们很少上网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电脑都不怎么开
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你还要给整啥……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mp3
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有照片
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他有mp4
<alvin_rxg> 打印出来，定期寄过去呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mp3打印出来？
<alvin_rxg> 照片 =.=
<gebjgd> 还是邮寄microsd更好
<alvin_rxg> xD
<ofan> yunfan: 文明重建？
<yunfan> 我找到了 cd3wd
<richard_ma> 哪位大神用过showkey这个命令？能否找到这个命令的源码，是内核提供的么？
<hexboot> 我就想知道各位怎么翻GFW的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • nvidia显卡问题，有没人到问题跟我一样 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353572 我的问题是，窗口旁边的图像很花，我的显卡是7300GT,原先是安装系统推荐的，可不能正常启动，会卡在点点进度条那里，，，， 所以我去官网自己下了个驱动，手动安装，可以开机，，，，，但桌面会花，这有没办法解决？？ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 找把梯子， 搭上去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 太夸张了……新买的洗洁精，750ML 的，没出三天，1/5没了……
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你拿去洗頭了？？
<NinjaAtomCat> 记得我小时候一大型历史剧，剧里角色有一台词， 称 西晋
<NinjaAtomCat> 大家知道这意味着什么吗
<NinjaAtomCat> 意味着当时的人就知道之后有个东晋
<NinjaAtomCat> 意味着当时的人就知道晋朝会灭亡
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那家伙估摸着是失聪了。电脑声音都开很响的。
<jiero_> NinjaAtomCat: 还有封神榜里喊唐诗说古人云呢。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> 强烈要求 新闻联播 讲到 中国时 说 ”北中“ 
<NinjaAtomCat> 或者说 ”前中“
<jiero_> NinjaAtomCat: 你不知道北韩吗？
<NinjaAtomCat> 希望之后有个南中 或 后中
<jiero_> NinjaAtomCat: 还有南美呢。
<alvin_rxg> 北韩是个笑话
<NinjaAtomCat> 那个意思不一样
<jiero_> NinjaAtomCat: 前苏后中
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和你一样
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> 对， 不错， 就像 苏联时代 说 自己为 前苏联
<NinjaAtomCat> 中国现在就应该称 前中国
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 拜托，在我手术前，都能在外头听到的啊。同样在走廊里，我机器上的声音就听不到的。
<jiero_> NinjaAtomCat: 所以我们要宣传现在是中华时代
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 你还首刷。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 手术？
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<NinjaAtomCat> 现在听觉变灵敏了？？
<NinjaAtomCat> marginalia, 你的名字啥意思
<NinjaAtomCat> a lia 边距??
<jiero_> margin alia 
<NinjaAtomCat> 边距 alia??
<jiero_> alias 
<NinjaAtomCat> 边距的别称？？
<jiero_> margin 是部分的意思通常。
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> 我只懂 css 的 margin
<jiero_> 说明它有一堆马甲。
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 前粤
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 前粤怎么样了
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 
<jiero_> 古粤
<NinjaAtomCat> 我们说地名前都加 "前"
<CyrusYzGTt> 錢帝都
<NinjaAtomCat> 意思是以后会有个"后粤”， 意思是现在的都会灭亡
<NinjaAtomCat> 后共产党时代
<alvin_rxg> 新人类
<jiero_> NinjaAtomCat: 你行了。这个再封。封个id/ip/
<NinjaAtomCat> 呵呵
<NinjaAtomCat> 好的， 不说了
<NinjaAtomCat> 缘由是喷嚏里的一个图挂， 让我想起那以前历史大剧， 现在的编剧比以前没啥进步嘛
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 国内的东西本来就是搞笑用的
<NinjaAtomCat> :) 是啊
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 开服务器
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: 吃东西。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 吃老鼠和苹果
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 痛苦的等待x101h中
<ineed> 星期天人还这么多,呵呵 :P
<alvin_rxg> 痛苦的等待女人中
<ineed> gebjgd: 是什么?
<alvin_rxg> ineed: 女人的代号
<ineed> x101h
<ineed> alvin_rxg: 他不是有老婆了吗
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 你昨天不是射了 1L 么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【引导消失】安装新系统以后,默认win引导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353575 安装新系统以后,默认win引导,linux不能引导了 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-11-13 19:14 
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 色狼
<ineed> NinjaAtomCat: 忍者原子猫?好神奇的名字
<gebjgd> ineed: asus eeepc x101h
<NinjaAtomCat> ineed, 我想起忍者猫的， 但是被人注册了， 所以加上我项目的名称
<NinjaAtomCat> 好名字都被抢注了
<ineed> NinjaAtomCat: 原子项目是?
<NinjaAtomCat> 一个基于 atomPub 发布协议的， 内容的本地离线管理程序
<NinjaAtomCat> atomPub 的 atom
<ineed> NinjaAtomCat: 好奇怪的名字
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<NinjaAtomCat> 忍者原子猫也不是很怪吧
<NinjaAtomCat> 少女编译忍者龟，这个名字不更怪
<NinjaAtomCat> 少女变异忍者龟，这个名字不更怪
<NinjaAtomCat> TMNT 他妈奶T
<NinjaAtomCat> 看忍者神龟的所写， 总感觉那是个骂人的
<ineed> 有点怀念高中的生活,每天都那么充实忙碌
<ineed> 可以旷课去网吧玩,呵呵,现在请我去网吧,我都不去
<Freebuilder> 爬围墙去网吧
<ineed> 好久没翻墙头了,以前每天翻墙头的次数比走大门的次数还多
<jiero_> 是吗。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • amuled kad不显示连接数 不显示服务器连接数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353578 我下载了amuled 和 amule gui 安装上以后，在终端用amuled 命令启动。 用amule gui去连接后，eD2k 和kad连接都正常。但kad不显示连接数，网络里不显示服务器连接数，amule日志 和服务器信息显示空白。 但amuled能正常下 ...
<jiero_> 我只在小学时候爬墙。
<jiero_> 为了抄近道而已
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 好了？
<ineed> 我高中上过两个学校,在第一个学校的生活跟天堂是的,第二个简直就是地狱
<jiero_> ineed: 天堂地域一念之间。
<Freebuilder> 汗！ #archlinux-cn 那边连个人都没有！
<jiero_> Freebuilder: 你说什么呢。有关系吗？
<jiero_> Freebuilder: 这里才是arch用户的天堂，可以鄙视各个 Ubuntu菜鸟
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<Freebuilder> #debian-cn 也没人啊！
<jiero_> Freebuilder: 你用了多久就为了搞字体？？？
<jiero_> Freebuilder: lol
<Freebuilder> jiero_, 什么？
<jiero_> Freebuilder: 算了。我浪费的更多。。。写个gnome-shell-extension
<ineed> 每天十点起床,洗漱,十一点去教室,十二点放学,下午出去玩,晚上七点上第一节自习,班上乱轰轰的,都在聊天,总结一下今天的收获,规划下明天的活动,第二节课就又没人了,幸福的高中生活
<jiero_> ineed: 现在日程：早起 7/8点，食用，准备出门，出门9点，开始工作。到下午6点。然后回去，食用加其他。到7点半。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 
<ineed> jiero_: 你不俺幸福,哈哈 :P
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: 
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: ...
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 链接失败
<alvin_rxg> 还没开
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: 78.53.146.75
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教：ubuntu下如何将有公式的office文档完美转换为pdf？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353580 对于有数学公式的doc,ppt，docx，pptx等office文档，用libreoffice，openoffice打开均有公式错位的问题，所以借助于openoffice进行转换的工具转换后的pdf文件公式也是错位的。而永中office对于windows下编辑 ...
<alvin_rxg> jiero 又死机了
<archl> alvin_rxg:  kernel panic
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<archl> alvin_rxg: 换 Ubuntu 使用中。。。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<archl> alvin_rxg: 刚才用移动硬盘上的fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,, 你不是 arch的麼？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我从没装成过 arch
<archl> alvin_rxg: 可能是 texture 的问题。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我以前裝過，，不過沒有人教我怎麼用，，就用fedora了
<alvin_rxg> archl: ?
<archl> alvin_rxg: 因为检查不到程序应该调用的texture导致不稳？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 以前 0.3版本没有过问题。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> archl: 地图是不是无限深的啊？一直往下还有……
<archl> alvin_rxg: 16万方块似乎是。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<adam8157> http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 包快递-罗技M235无线鼠标-黑色 
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不断随你下降而生成
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你没接触就没有
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 啥地图?
<alvin_rxg> archl: 还来不？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: minetest
<archl> adam8157: 你和主席一样了。
<adam8157> archl: 咋样了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 昨天 fedora 关机又失败了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<archl> Jagdwurst: 也来拉。 adam8157 也来挤 alvin_rxg 的
<archl> Jagdwurst: 我得 gnome-shell坏了。。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 别介，我机器不适合人多
<roylez> archl: ?
<roylez> adam8157: 你完蛋了
<alvin_rxg> minetest 78.53.146.75:30000
<archl> roylez:  主席好。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了
<roylez> adam8157: 你被袋鼠盯上了
<archl> 。。。
<archl> roylez: 你早就被盯上了。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 卖鼠标 卖路由换便携式路由啊
<roylez> adam8157: acfun error 2046
<roylez> adam8157: 都是你害的
<adam8157> 有我啥事哦
<archl> alvin_rxg:  Ubunut的驱动无法支持这个显卡运行了。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<roylez> adam8157: 就你害我改字体的，现在啥都看不到了
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<CyrusYzGTt> laf = love after fuck
<Jagdwurst> archl: 没用过 gnome-shell
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我该接受命运了。。。这个显卡不能玩游戏。
<archl> Jagdwurst: 哦。fedora spin？
<adam8157> http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333
<yunfan> ar哪个显卡?
<tusooa> ...
<yunfan> archl: 
<archl> yunfan: Nvidia FX5200 开源驱动
<yunfan> 2 dup 1000 0 do rot . loop
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260829/
<archl> roylez: 主席
<alvin_rxg> archl: 木头出不了木板啊
<archl> alvin_rxg: 放中心
<alvin_rxg> archl: 放了呀
<archl> alvin_rxg: 看 wiki  :S
<archl> al
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你砍的是灌木吗。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 只有实木才行！
<alvin_rxg> 树啊
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/JgJBr
 * adam8157 微菜啊 你靠不靠谱哦
<roylez> archl: 你丫的没看我给你的链接
<archl> alvin_rxg: 这个不是实木
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥
<archl> alvin_rxg: 是雨林
<archl> alvin_rxg: 只能做燃料
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我随意起的中文名 ：D
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<archl> roylez:  主席没给我链接。
<yunfan> en  我想跑个 forth bot在这里玩
<archl> roylez:  主席太不好了。去买个 N9 让我羡慕一下。
<archl> roylez:  主席！
<archl> roylez: 主席
<roylez> archl: 干啥
<archl> roylez:  我不知道能叫你干啥。
<alvin_rxg> 伸手不见五指啊……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏保问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353586 有个问题，原来用windows的时候，打开一段视频，无论是WMP或者是例如优酷、土豆网之类的视频，只要是全屏打开它们，都能自动取消屏保，不会放几分钟就关闭显示器。 但是现在ubuntu中好像不行，我在比如优酷网上的视频全屏打开也照样几分钟后关闭显示器 ...
<archl> alvin_rxg:  对啊。夜里没有煤没有火。你就看星星吧。
<alvin_rxg> archl: =.=
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 色狼
<NinjaAtomCat> archl, 看星星??
<archl> alvin_rxg: 或者你也可以去看地下怪物发给你的火球
<alvin_rxg> =.=  没找到入口
<kaio> 請問 ptrace 在哪個包？
<roylez> archl: 鲁智深三拳打倒陈冠希
<archl> NinjaAtomCat: 你不知道星星是很亮的。
<tusooa> .
<archl> roylez: 去找点事情作罢
<NinjaAtomCat> archl, 等等， 我记得一些色情网站的广告， 那三点用星星挡着
<NinjaAtomCat> archl, 要付钱才可以看到没星星的
<archl> NinjaAtomCat: 今天我看到一个色情网站，三点用google标志挡着。
<NinjaAtomCat> 不会吧
<archl> NinjaAtomCat: 你知道这是哪个网站吗？
<NinjaAtomCat> 我看到的是用星星
<NinjaAtomCat> 不知道
<archl> NinjaAtomCat: 这个网站叫做 google+
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<lenovo> >^k^ 你可以关闭屏幕保护不 其实感觉没多大用
 * archl 发现这里对我只有浪费时间的功效。大家5天之后见。。。
<NinjaAtomCat> lenovo, 联想????
<alvin_rxg> archl: 好一会儿了，天还没亮
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你可以去公共服务器耍耍。 gameboom的很漂亮。
<qy117121> lenovo, 南瓜 ？
<andyhuzhill> 忘记改名了
<archl> jtshs256: 我忘记你了。
<archl> 白白
 * archl quit
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac260543/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 日本老师教英语 - AcFun.tv
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 啥类型的游戏?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【依赖源】误卸载了软件,依赖源破坏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353590 最初错误把lightdm卸载了,又装上之后,很多软件装的时候按照aptitude的解决方案得卸载不少软件, 怎样恢复? 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-11-13 20:34 
<alvin_rxg> build
<jlzhang>  /quit
<adam8157> roylez: av画质
<xw_y_am> adam8157: 额。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> av .. 影像寫真
<Freebuilder> firefox 8.0 不能用，汗！回 7.0.1 了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 7.0.1有提權漏洞
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 等着看戲。。 看看 Freebuilder 的防火牆，能不能防止 腳本引起的漏洞
<Kandu> Freebuilder: 3.5路過~
<Freebuilder> Kandu, 3.5 慢了点
<xiaoy> 狗狗从国外上不了。。。用代理也没办法
<blin> 为什么ipv6开机十几分钟后就连接不上了，每次只有开机那阵子能用？？？
<blin> 大家知道这是什么原因吗？
<whsailing> !TIME
 * oink_afGtV 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 13 日 星期日 20:55:19
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<cfy> Kandu: hiloo
<richard_ma> 各位大神，键盘的scancode是干嘛用的啊？
<Kandu> cfy: ^.^
<xw_y_am> blin: 网络不稳定？？？
<blin> 不是 我同学一直能用
<cfy> Kandu: 我那天用了一个common lisp写的b-tree的库。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 然后我哭了 T_T
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<Kandu> cfy: XD 苦啥
<cfy> Kandu: 慢的吐血了。。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 好慢啊，，，，慢慢慢慢慢。。。。
<xw_y_am> blin: 额。。。难道是设置问题？？
<cfy> Kandu: pocoyo: 我笔记本硬盘换成500G的咯
<pocoyo> cfy: 恭喜。
<cfy> pocoyo: Kandu: 现在内存便宜。如果是ddr3的话，赶紧入手
<Freebuilder> 有什么好的搜索网站不？ google 现在太恶心了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 貌似我这还是ddr2
<Kandu> cfy: 編譯器不夠好?
<cfy> Kandu: 不是。。。。。估计是实现得太烂
<cfy> pocoyo: i我也是
<cfy> Kandu: pocoyo: 4G 111元,ddr3
<pocoyo> cfy: 唉。
<cfy> pocoyo: 又涨了十几元
<cfy> http://www.360buy.com/product/265647.html
<Kandu> cfy: ddr3 的為何比 ddr2 便宜呢
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: 【金士顿DDR3 1333 4G】金士顿（Kingston）DDR3 1333 4G 笔记本内存 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<cfy> Kandu: ddr2没货了
<cfy> Kandu: 生产的少嘛
<pocoyo> cfy: 笔记本硬盘能换不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以。但是现在绝对不推荐买
<cfy> pocoyo: 现在太贵了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 比泰国洪水前张了快100%了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 坑爹啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这老本不知道能换500G的不？就是250G的也行啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个，应该没啥关系吧，我想，接口都一样的呀
<cfy> pocoyo: http://www.360buy.com/product/420466.html
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: 【日立HTS727550A9E364】日立（Hitachi）500GB HTS727550A9E364 7200转 16MB SATA 3Gb/s 笔记本硬盘 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<cfy> pocoyo: 像这个，我买来629,刚买好，转眼，涨到729了。。。
<Kandu> 腳本黨快上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=280349
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [一星]请人写一个夏季驱蚊的脚本
<cfy> pocoyo: 买日立的好了。2.5的话
<pocoyo> cfy: 我靠。那我不要了 以后换本子得了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，等段时间，现在千万别买。
<cfy> pocoyo: 贵死你
<cfy> espeak -vzh "阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求系统大神帮忙 安装好ubuntu11.10后win7进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353596 小弟用硬盘安装好ubuntu11.10后，重启，一共有5个启动项，前两个是ubuntu的，第三个和第四个是内存测试的，第五个是Windows7（loader）。ubuntu一切正常，但是win7进不去了，选择win7回车后屏幕左上角光标闪两下就又回到 ...
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> > "阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼" * 500
<^k^> tusooa, 阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子，笑脸狼阿弥陀佛，别咬瞎子
<qy117121> ..
<pocoyo> qy117121: 稀客呀
<whsailing> >"try“*500
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 又來 net sploit了
<Freebuilder> qy117121, 稀客
<Freebuilder> 南瓜呢？改了什么名字还是压根就不来的？
<fm453> 大家好
<^k^> fm453, 好  ㍭ 
<fm453> 还是中文亲切啊
<qy117121> 没事来转转，大家好
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 机器人还挺聪明的
<fm453> 嘿嘿
<pocoyo> rhythmbox 怎么没法更改快捷键了？
<pocoyo> 2.90.1
<Jagdwurst> amarok 一直能改快捷键
<hexboot> 哈哈，刚才ubuntu启动出bug，无法进入图形模式，忙了15分钟就OK了，我是不是技术日益渐长阿，恩哈哈恩哈哈
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 又在看 av 小说？？？
<NinjaAtomCat> Guest56109, ???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼呢？
<Guest56109> NinjaAtomCat§ 是 言情小說。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 奶酸呢？
<NinjaAtomCat> Guest56109, 你的昵称变成 ghost 了
<tusooa> NinjaAtomCat: guest, ghost...
<NinjaAtomCat> 他要 release 了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu - 字体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353600 请见附件截图，是什么字体，挺好看的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tosail2010 — 2011-11-13 21:25 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊ing
<Ein-lio> ing在无聊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 无聊的时候就写程序...
<Ein-lio> 好多人在线。但是没人说话
<gDD_> Ubuntu Mono很好看！
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 电脑都没开
<Ein-lio> gDD: ubuntu mono？啥玩意？
<NinjaAtomCat> 那道士怎么了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 好
<kudi> 你好
 * kenifanying 有没台湾的朋友？推荐一些你们经常逛的台湾的网站，最近平潭开通“海峡号客滚轮，我想了解些信息……
<gebjgd> 网络挂了？
<gebjgd> 好哦好哦//////
<gebjgd> .......
<kudi> 在朋友电脑上用过，就迷上了
<gDD> urlgrabber: http://www.youtube.com
<^k^> gDD ⇪ t: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 
<kudi> 这个是什么客服系统呢？第一次用
<cfy> gDD: ..
<cfy> gDD: 在用dvorak不
<gDD> cfy: 对的，用得非常爽
<gDD> cfy: cannot live without Dvorak
 * kenifanying 有没台湾的朋友？推荐一些你们经常逛的台湾的网站，最近平潭开通“海峡号客滚轮，我想了解些信息……
<alvin_rxg> 有，但都在大陆对台进攻活捉林志玲的时候阵亡了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那就看书... 我就在看书
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 做交规题中
<gebjgd> 无聊ing
<gDD> cfy: 不过用dvorak的习惯是在Windows下做课设的时候形成的，然后艰难地过渡到Linux，现在没问题了
<Ein-lio> irc今天不稳定哪
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, google找了几个，全部都被gfw干掉了
<cfy> gDD: ...
<cfy> gDD: 我比你早dvorak....
<cfy> gDD: 你怎么没用你设计的布局？
<gDD> cfy: 你指的哪个？是qwerty+hjkl向右移一格那个？
<pocoyo> Ein-lio: 难道你没收到通知？
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 都有哪些比较有名点的门户网站？
<pocoyo> Ein-lio: @21:18 -Martinp23- [Global Notice] Hi folks. Over the next 30 mins or so I'll be doing some network upgrades... 
<gDD> pocoyo: 什么通知？
<pocoyo> gDD^
<Ein-lio> pocoyo: 没收到哦～
<pocoyo> Ein-lio: 没人品。
<Ein-lio> pocoyo: 呃……
<alvin_rxg> -Martinp23(martinp23@freenode/staff/martinp23)- [Global Notice] Hi folks. Over the next 30 mins or so I'll be doing some network upgrades. This will be in two stages.  First, there will be a huge netsplit, followed by smaller netsplits. About 2700 users will lose connections as a result. I'll send messages directly to users on servers 
<alvin_rxg>  which will be rstarted in a moment (zelazny, kornbluth). Thankys for your patience and have a great sunday.
<cfy> gDD: 不知道，我怎么知道呢
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: zelazny, kornbluth 这俩服务器
<zlszk> 为什么我的ubuntu这么能死机呢？ 开个网页看着就死了
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 每个人连的不一样么？
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 你 whois 看看呗。 freenode 好多服务器了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你有飞蚊症了么？
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥ß
<gebjgd> 长期对着屏幕
<alvin_rxg> nani？
<gebjgd> 有的时候对着白色的墙壁或者天空会看到飞舞的痕迹
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 飞蚊症
<gebjgd> google下你就知道了
<alvin_rxg> 眼前见黑点飞舞，犹如飞蚊故名....
<alvin_rxg> 你老了
<gebjgd> 不只我有
<gebjgd> 很多人都有
<alvin_rxg> 我没有啊
<gebjgd> 我老婆也有
<gebjgd> 你不知道而已
<gebjgd> 不是时时都有
<gebjgd> 症状会减轻或加重
<alvin_rxg> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 切忌"目不转睛"，自行注意频密并完整的眨眼动作，经常眨眼可减少眼球暴露于空气中的时间，避免泪液蒸发。
<alvin_rxg> 多喝水对减轻眼睛干燥也有帮助。  <== 这个……
<Gneod> 熬夜有什么建议。
<ysw> 熬夜最好不要关灯
<ysw> 太刺眼了
<Gneod> 困怎么解决。今天我要奋战一晚。明天要提交代码……
<iGlofe> 出去獵食
<Gneod> ……
<Jagdwurst> Gneod: 常常这样..
<taology> 一会儿喝咖啡可乐…… 然后买吧锥子……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没零食吃了……
<taology> 我正在超市的路上……
<alvin_rxg> 真幸福，星期天还有超市开着
<taology> 关门了…… 改去肯德基了……
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 武汉理工大学 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=353606 先发个再说 统计信息: 发表于 由 zaizai — 2011-11-13 22:11 
<taology> 好冷啊……冻死了…
<CyrusYzGTt> 看到女的，你就說求安慰
<mao_> 挂在squashfs文件出错，mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<taology> 哈哈。我怕被匾
<CyrusYzGTt> taology§ 有 站街女的，， 這是偉大的情操。。 只要你有錢
<mao_> dmesg | tail" 结果是"SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop0"
<taology> …… 我怕被老婆匾……
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。有老婆就回去找安慰
<ysw> ¹þ¹þ£¬operaµÄ¹¦ÄÜ»¹Õæ¶à
<^k^> ysw:say 哈哈，opera的功能还真多 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ysw> 只是配置麻烦点
<ysw> 请问有没有安腾上网的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 特效狼？？
<kenifanying> ofan, 你的vpn有没试用的？
<Aerowolf> Aero=飞
<Jagdwurst> Aerowolf: 飞天大色狼....
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 飛蛾狼
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你终于能找回你的名字啦
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你这色道
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 情慾道
<NinjaAtomCat> 呵呵
<richard_ma> 我使用ll可以看到这个符号链接到那个文件，但有没有反过来察看这个文件有哪些符号链接的命令？
<richard_ma> ls -al
<richard_ma> ll 是我在bashrc里写的alias
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 淫道，淫僧， 贫道，贫僧
<CyrusYzGTt> NinjaAtomCat§ 奸貓犯
<NinjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 淫道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么零食？
<flh> 大家好，cygwin下，如何mount nfs 命令是怎么样的？
<flh> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.111:/media/sda4 /mnt
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * alvin_rxg Linux arch 3.1.0-4-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Nov 7 23:21:44 CET 2011 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 母猫又跑了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 给个肩膀靠靠
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 我母猫可能给它儿子赶跑了
<alvin_rxg> 123
<alvin_rxg> 123
<alvin_rxg> 23
<alvin_rxg> 23
<alvin_rxg> 23
<alvin_rxg> 23
<alvin_rxg> abc
<knownbad> 煮猫汤吧
<alvin_rxg>  123
<knownbad> 跑了多浪费啊，中国不是缺粮食吗？
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 上次它是敲门回来的， 这次又得等它敲门了。 我想很大可能是 它儿子总跑上来， 母猫以为被霸了地盘了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 我怕母猫去找其他的家不回来了
<knownbad> 还好你生是儿子。
<NinjaAtomCat> 不过下面楼梯门它出不去就没问题。就怕别人出去的时候， 它跟着出去就惨了，想回都回不了了。 以后不让那猫儿子来了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 为啥
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 干嘛呢， 测试颜色？
<knownbad> 我去健身房。  发觉老婆也不可靠。  还是得自个照顾自己。  哪天还是剩下自己。
<knownbad> 要不你女儿就跟母猫一样，哪天就去找新家去了。
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 好吧。 
<NinjaAtomCat> 我要我的猫，快回来
<knownbad> 但也难说，你儿子会不会跟女友跑了
<NinjaAtomCat> 母猫认家的， 上次还拍们回来的呢
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 该跑就跑。
<knownbad> 只要他们认的回家就好了。
<knownbad> 你二十五岁想这个？
<NinjaAtomCat> 猫儿子总想往我家里跑
<knownbad> 还是多出去逛逛别只待在家里。
<NinjaAtomCat> 问题是怕母猫以为那猫儿子霸占了它的地盘， 不再认我家了。
<knownbad> 你给她多点关怀就行了。  她又并不懂你说的。  要不你去开导。
<NinjaAtomCat> http://washingtonexaminer.com/files/0dc50e8548d51d19fe0e6a706700f3b1_0.jpg 这照片有啥特别的
<NinjaAtomCat> 430万美元呢
<knownbad> 不知。  我走了
<NinjaAtomCat> 别走
<NinjaAtomCat> 解释一下42
<NinjaAtomCat> 最近总看到这个数字
<cursorzz>  NinjaAtomCat 水平线？
<NinjaAtomCat> cursorzz, 不懂啊， 所以请教你呢
<cursorzz> 我也不懂。艺术就是这样的
<cursorzz> 懂了就不叫艺术
<NinjaAtomCat> 42最近总看到这个数字， google 找不到详细的说明只有 "生命、宇宙以及任何事情的終極答案"
<NinjaAtomCat> 42 有啥特别的， 一部电影么
<cursorzz> 42 是银河系漫游指南里的
<cursorzz> 那个终极电脑
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦
<cursorzz> 准确说是终极电脑给出的终极答案-42. 科幻而已
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 酱紫
<alvin_rxg> 1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1 = 42
<Ein-lio> ……
<alvin_rxg> a1<ESC>41a+1<ESC>a = 42
<cursorzz> alvin_rxg, 我好蛋疼。我还一个个数了
<NinjaAtomCat> ......
<alvin_rxg> xD
<NinjaAtomCat> .....
<NinjaAtomCat> 我想我猫了， 我猫晚上出去的
<cursorzz> 忍者金刚猫
<alvin_rxg> cursorzz: 计算器有吧…… http://uploadpie.com/BRGEe
<cursorzz> alvin_rxg, 懒得用。 dwm or awesome？
<NinjaAtomCat> 戴眼镜的是谁
<ofan> yoyoyoyo
<alvin_rxg> hohoho
<NinjaAtomCat> wuwuwu
<alvin_rxg> cursorzz: awesome
<NinjaAtomCat> 猫还没回来啊
<knownbad> 煮汤了
<cursorzz> alvin_rxg, 只用过dwm。哎还是不折腾的好。。。
<gebjgd> cursorzz: 生命在于折腾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad opensuse 马上出新的了，repo默认没有tiling wm
<knownbad> that makes sense.
<gebjgd> knownbad:为毛？
<knownbad> 比较少人用？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干吗呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<knownbad> 我就不会考虑在我的12'1的银幕用tiling window.
<knownbad> 正在自摸着。
<gebjgd> knownbad: .......
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我新买了asus eeepc x101h
<knownbad> 圣诞节后可能更便宜
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无所谓了
<cursorzz> gebjgd, 折腾的是生命
<gebjgd> cursorzz: 呵呵
<knownbad> 我自己不会考虑上网本，有时还是得跑些其他的东西。  老婆和老妈就可以。
<cursorzz> gebjgd, 所以现在是装个arch了事
<gebjgd> cursorzz: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我那个上网本就是为了跑arch的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为台式机老看电视或者电影，手里没机器聊天
<knownbad> 颠倒了吧?  上网本可以看电视的。
<knownbad> 我只带个笔记本到处跑。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你说带上网本到处跑？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自然会，双系统就是了
<knownbad> 除非老婆要台式机我可能不会再组装了。
<cursorzz> knownbad, 上网本曾么看
<knownbad> hdmi?
<knownbad> 美国的电视已全改成hdtv了。
<Ein-lio> 上网本屏幕太小。蛋疼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆的那个有
<cursorzz> knownbad, 在美国？
<gebjgd> cursorzz: 当然能看
<knownbad> 连上电视。
<gebjgd> Ein-lio: 连显示器。或者躺在床上看
<cursorzz> gebjgd, 这个我真不知道，要用什么线不
<gebjgd> cursorzz: 不知道什么？
<knownbad> 老婆喜欢看网路当时，把上网本连上电视就好了。
<gebjgd> cursorzz: vga hdmi都能链接过去
<Ein-lio> 现在的液晶电视都带HDMI接口。
<Ein-lio> 本本支持HDMI，接根线就好了。
<gebjgd> vga
<gebjgd> 就过了
<gebjgd> 就够了
<Ein-lio> 洗澡。睡了。各位晚安
<knownbad> 我也洗澡去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 才几点就洗澡去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> 欧美不是很多都白天洗澡的么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计刚射完
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 老破来啦
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 不用家人了啰
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 不用假人了啰
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我靠，现在ddr3 2G内存掉进10欧了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 我得去找猫了
<NinjaAtomCat> knownbad, 猫跑了， 没心情做东西了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在怎么都有蓝光的刻录机了
<alvin_rxg> 这年头光驱也都要淘汰了
<knownbad> 之前去了健身房
<knownbad> NinjaAtomCat: 找猫没用，找个女人去。
<NinjaAtomCat> 我要猫，不要女人
<knownbad> 女人下面有只猫。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为我的老光驱还是不支持+ -r
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以发现买了dvd + -r的光盘根本无法刻录
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 出去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠，蓝光的刻录机怎么那么贵
<NinjaAtomCat> cursorzz, 还不睡啊， 你也是美国鬼子？？？
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jiero_> AndChat 。。。微软雇佣的？
<jiero_> lol
<jiero_> MeaCulpa_ 火球
<kk>  06:25
<ofan> gebjgd: 2g内存我这10刀一条
<cursorzz> NinjaAtomCat, 不好意思刚睡了一觉
<NinjaAtomCat> 猫终于回来了
<NinjaAtomCat> 哪里有bt下载
<NinjaAtomCat> 我要下个电影
<cursorzz> NinjaAtomCat, 不怕被捉？
<NinjaAtomCat> 抓什么
<NinjaAtomCat> 又不是下什么
<NinjaAtomCat> 下 银河系漫游指南
<cursorzz> NinjaAtomCat, 你是在资本主义还是在墙内
<NinjaAtomCat> cursorzz, 在共产主义的初级阶段
<cursorzz> NinjaAtomCat, 哦那随便下吧
<cursorzz> 话说sunpinyin真是难用
<NinjaAtomCat> 用啥软件啊
<cursorzz> 你说bt的？
<NinjaAtomCat> 忘了哪个了
<NinjaAtomCat> torrent 这个扩展名的， 是啥
<cursorzz> NinjaAtomCat, rTorrent?
<NinjaAtomCat> 就是 bt 吧
<NinjaAtomCat> 下载 torrent 文件的，用哪个客户端
<NinjaAtomCat> rtorrent???
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, arch 装啥下 torrent 的
<cursorzz> 图形界面 transmission
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 随便啦
<NinjaAtomCat> 我一个都不知道啊
<cursorzz> pacman -S transmission-gtk
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-05
 * microcai KDE 有让我惊喜了
<dwjie> .
<metbsd> linux 桌面就垃圾一个
<sjd_zeus> 。
<wangguohao> hey I am back ``
<MeaCulpa> microcai: KDE咋了
<imtxc_> zao
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  KDE 的 Alt + F2 出来的功能神了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  能做计算机
<BluebirdShao> I'm using fvwm
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  能做计算器
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 还能当任务管理器
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 那个任务管理器还能图形化显示非常详细的资源占用
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖.
<imadper> microcai: 早, 微菜.
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦，不错
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
 * microcai KDE 总是让我惊喜
<imadper> adam8157_away: 新眼睛?
 * microcai 做为对比，GNOME3 总是让为失望
<roylez_> imadper: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 明天开始上课，三天...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...Education?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不错...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 毛，晚上还得开会啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... 上课可以睡觉不，如果是那种教你作人的，就惨了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: project management ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 上课人少的话，不能睡觉，就惨了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=234685
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 神一样的描述
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 还是 Alt+F2 出来的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我上次培训，二B老师，有个问题，答案只有yes or no, 问了我们大家回答是yes, 然后老师问：“还有什么不同的答案？” 我就说no, 老师说，这么明显的问题，显然是yes...尼玛...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> 2B的文科生哎...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这简直堪比windows, 这描述还在html里？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yeah
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  KDE 才是希望
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 老用 GNOME 会对 LINUX 越来越失望的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我这里老美现在还在线，IM的状态是'Idle - Hanging out in the dark lab...'
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Gnome已经在摸黑Linux了，帮助他们建立联系的不得不说是Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> s/摸黑/抹黑
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 可是 ubuntu 也退出 gnome 了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: KDE4有好多组件Win上都能跑，gnome dev则更本无力基于2B的build系统和lib分层去一个个port/build
<microcai>  MeaCulpa ubuntu 要是早用 KDE 就不会捣鼓 unity 了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恶果已经种下
 * imadper unity最终会跑到平板上面吧.
<MeaCulpa> microcai: gnome至少已经抹黑gtk了2
 * adam8157 todo被我消得终于能一屏显示完了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gnome 废品，10年来一点进步都没有
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gnome 停留在 windows 2000 水平。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 当年是不是应为Qt还是纯商业lic, 所以才有人作gnome? 但是我看KDE后来很快就Duel lic了, 98年左右？》
<MeaCulpa> s/KDE/Qt
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  就是因为 Qt 的协议问题
<BluebirdShao> why gnome is so bad?
 * microcai gnome 是个去 M$ 被淘汰去不成的废品程序员搞的
<woju> 期待windows上的软件和linux软件都能通用
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 2000年Qt就GPLv2了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Qt打击的恰恰是那些一开始想用免费lic开发，以后再偷偷转收费的家伙，他们就使劲抹黑
 * microcai KDE 是严禁的德国货，比起一个被 M$ 淘汰的废品程序员，我更相信德国工程师的作品
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我一直觉得Duel lic比纯GPL更开放
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gnome 是个红帽产品。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不是吧？帽帽的？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: yeah
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gnome 就是rh控制的
<imadper> 现在不是社区来做了嘛?
<microcai> MeaCulpa: gnome 和 ubuntu 吵架归根结底是 rh 和 can* 的吵架
<microcai> imadper:  gnome 哪来的社区
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 任何严肃的dev都会和gnome吵架
<tryit> gnome 3 极度不适应，小本本有时还一卡一卡的……
<imadper> microcai: 啊? 我没找到这个岗位呀...
<microcai> imadper:  只有rh不喜欢做的翻译是社区做的。gnome 的所有组件，哪个不是 rh 全职雇员开发的
 * cherrot 汗  王垠隐藏了他所有的中文博客了啊……
<imadper> microcai: 我擦... 那rh都不招人...
<microcai> imadper:  gnome 要集成 ibus , 踢开 fcitx scim , 因为 fcitx scim 不是 rh 出品
<MeaCulpa> http://blogs.gnome.org/otte/2012/07/27/staring-into-the-abyss/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: staring into the abyss — Swfblag
<microcai> imadper:  ibus 乃 rh 出品的必属废品
<MeaCulpa> GNOME看来人手不够
<imadper> microcai: 恩, ibus我知道.
<imadper> microcai: 不过, fcitx老是喽字母...
<imadper> microcai: s/喽/漏/
<microcai> imadper:  rh 一家主导 gnome
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  是啊，除了 rh ，没有人愿意给gnome写代码了
<imadper> microcai: 哦. 不过用gnome确实很不开心...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没事，有帽帽养活就行
<cherrot> imadper: 我咋觉得爱漏字母的是ibus....
<microcai> MeaCulpa: rh 又只有少数人在开发 gnome , 多数人都像 adam酱 那样是搞内核测试，服务器测试 etc
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道. 反正fcitx漏字母.
<cherrot> imadper: 快去转岗开发gnome去
<imadper> cherrot: 不招人...
<cherrot> imadper: 我是在gnome下用ibus漏字母 后来就彻底换fcitx了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: RH再傻，怎么说也养活了一批人...
<microcai> imadper:  xim 漏字。 漏字的看看自己是不是在用 xim
<imadper> microcai: 是.
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 要是把养活废品的钱投给 KDE 能更好
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，水费75块钱，抢阿
 * MeaCulpa 排水费比用水费高处10L, 尼玛，这都是两个月撒尿撒的？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 马桶冲水吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 用的是中水, 但是排水费要算进去.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 马桶冲水的水是自来水好不好
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你们用自来水的?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 只有我从外部摄入，再排出来的才是多余部分
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我们小区用中水, 单独充值.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你用啥？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我们不是的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦.
<MeaCulpa> 你们北面就是浪费资源
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那是因为你经常在ibm喝可乐, 然后不在ibm上厕所...
<MeaCulpa> 冬天屋里温度比我们高出15度
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 中水比自来水浪费资源???
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 供暖
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这倒是. 今天帽子里面很热.
<huntxu> imadper: 中水是什麽東東
<MeaCulpa> 中水是啥...
<imadper> huntxu: http://baike.baidu.com/view/135250.htm   cc MeaCulpa
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 再生水_百度百科
<huntxu> imadper: 說再生水會死？
<MeaCulpa> hmm, 航天科技阿，gaoji
<imadper> huntxu: 这边都叫它中水!
<imadper> huntxu: 万一是我说再生水, 你不知道, 然后就该说"说中水会死?"
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还不是那个啥蓝冰的.... 那个贵....
<huntxu> imadper: 你說再生水誰都明白好吧
<imadper> huntxu: ... 谁知道你知道不知道...
 * adam8157 都是说中水的吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 是呀.
 * MeaCulpa 还有电费，我家电表肯定被国家做了手脚
<imadper> adam8157: 话说, 要是说再生水, 我还真不知道就是中水...
<adam8157> imadper: 宇航员和贝爷的感脚
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦... 我刚知道...
 * MeaCulpa 工作日7点出门，21点到家, 白天就冰箱，消毒柜会工作。晚上看电视，AMD 2500+ Gentoo编译, 居然白天用电是晚上2倍
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 晚上电费便宜? 工业电
<MeaCulpa> 还说Gentoo耗电...尼玛，按电力公司的数据，冰箱顶5个gentoo
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 夜间半价
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 绝对是假的数据
<mofaph> 大家好。请问哪里有字节序是大端法的远程服务器，可以允许注册的。类似与 cjb
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 第一次知道是这样翻译的BE
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 你要的是Solaris, 部分AIX之类
 * MeaCulpa Linux应该可调吧？LE BE? Kernel高人出来说说
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那个是cpu定的.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: arch相关的. 贵摸ppc之类的
 * adam8157 这个字节序有的可调 mips arm啥的, 但是都是硬件电路调整的  cc
 * adam8157 这个字节序有的可调 mips arm啥的, 但是都是硬件电路调整的  cc MeaCulpa imadper 
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji .
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那就是要找Sparc, POWER arm之类
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: POWER可调
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那是调的虚拟机
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 否则都有硬调吧
<MeaCulpa> 网上Solaris ssh一大把吧
<tryit> IBM、RH有移民名额吗？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道，也许吧
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 砍老美还来不及，移民？移民印度有
<imadper> 那得看你如何定义移民了.
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 你痛恨视频网站的广告吗？我帮你 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392147 现在的视频网站是越来越有出息了，人民群众把它养费了，然后就变成天天看广告了，也不想想在业务上创新一下。 废话少说，给大家推荐给firefox插件。Adblock Plus。 网址： https://adblockplus.org/zh_C …
<tryit> 比如加拿大和澳洲之类的
<imadper> 如果从北京到上海算的话... 那应该可以. 我是说ibm
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 做梦
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不行啊?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哦，国内可以~~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你可以回老家WFH
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我出来的早, 老家的人都不认识了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没啥回去的必要.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 之前回去种过地, 发现自己不是那块儿料...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 种地还不如直接去澳门
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 只要是使用大端法的就行了 big endian
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 我觉得Solaris的有点希望，google一下
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么讲?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 赌博阿
<MeaCulpa> 种地就是赌博，赌一年，还不如赌一天
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 好吧...
<imadper> mofaph: solaris是大端.
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: google 很多遍了，也许是我技巧不够
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 饲料，种子，化肥进价，国家收购价，这比玩Show Hand还复杂
<mofaph> imadper: 哪里有这样的系统开发注册？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 还有老天爷，你叨扰它一年，不如叨扰他一天！
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 也是. 还没有那么累.
<imadper> mofaph: 不知道. no idea. ppc也可以, 那玩意应该多一些.
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-1.8.0-r1 [1.7.12.4] USE="-gnome-keyring%"
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 怎么git也还有这钥匙环的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 可取消嘛
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  又是 rh 的人参一脚
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不必，我全局-gnome -gtk -gtk2 -pango -vairo -gstreamer
<MeaCulpa> s/vairo/cairo
<MeaCulpa> 尤其gstreamer, 那plugin机制太傻了
 * adam8157 后头那四个还挺好吧...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  额，我只全局 -gnome
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  -gtk 会导致有的软件没有 gui 工具
<gfrog_studying> microcai: 酷啪啪
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  这样就只有 cli 版本了
<gfrog_studying> microcai: 麦靠菜
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 实在需要的自己单个加，我倒现在除了scim其他没啥需求
<microcai> gfrog_studying: 废菜投靠 KDE 了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: wpa_gui算一个，wpa_cli太难用
<MeaCulpa> microcai: firefox和libre当然也是逃不掉的gtk
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  有 kde-networkmanager
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 无所谓了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 受不了nm, 脏
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 没办法的事情
<gfrog_studying> microcai: 我一直是KDE党好吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: wpa+openrc足够了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  wicd 不认我网卡
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 奇了怪了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: wicd更脏
<MeaCulpa> microcai: openrc 自己搞阿
<MeaCulpa> 除非你网卡不支持WPA
<MeaCulpa> wpa_supplicant, 设好优先级，安逸
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  openrc 废品
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你纯systemd了？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yeah
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 偶不z-turn, 除非得那天老婆旅游，儿子被人抱走...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: z-turn 是啥
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 任何大于10min的time window需求我都无法满足
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 折腾
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  折腾毛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 10min能搞定么？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: emerge 一下搞定
<tryit> 都是gentoo粉丝啊……
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ... 我现在是emerge 给我在udev(systemd)上patch了一个mimic
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  minic  ?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  换到 gnome 前各种折腾
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 换到 KDE  各种安逸
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 爽
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 现在的udev显然是systemd么，我看ebuild里，Gentoo给systemd大了不少patch, 弄得好像还是以前的udev
<microcai> mea
<MeaCulpa> microcai: -kde
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  打了patch了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  -kde 不影响
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 照样 emerge kde-meta
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，我有几个关键的GUI是k家的，digikam和k3b
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我一直用sets, 不用meta
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 现在可以直接meta了？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yep
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不行，我现在已经离不开平铺了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我现在只有  2 个 关键 UI  是 gtk 的 ， firefox 和 pidgin
 * MeaCulpa 哪天弄到钱再买两个Razer左手版DeathAdder才行...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: firefox +1 pidgin -1
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我finch
<MeaCulpa> libpurple 有curseUI 的finch, -gtk
<MeaCulpa> -gtk emerge pidgin即可
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<MeaCulpa> Installed versions:  2.10.6(09:21:58 PM 07/12/2012)(dbus gadu gnutls groupwise meanwhile ncurses nls prediction python sasl silc spell xscreensaver zeroconf -aqua -debug -doc -eds -gstreamer -gtk -idn -networkmanager -perl -tcl -tk -zephyr)
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 现在编译  kde-telepathy
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 待会试试库
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 待会试试看
 * MeaCulpa 有空全局 -perl， 娃哈哈
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 第一次迁移 Linux 系统到新硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=170360 方法可以借鉴 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunlihgt — 2012-11-05 10:56
<mayli> 好没劲啊
<RAMAZAN> morning
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: -perl 會遭天譴
<adam8157> 神谴
<Oooops> momo adam8157' add
<Oooops> ass
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imadper> 这癖好...
<imadper> 哦, 对了,  应该这样:
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: gaoji蛋要养喵？
 * imadper 目击.
 * gfrog_studying 古训说女不养狗男不养猫。。。
<imadper> roylez_: 主席. 那个`随便转转`的功能, 随机的时候, 能不能去掉空白圈子?
<roylez_> imadper: .
<Fa1c0n> 0.0
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 原来你也是deathadder用户啊
<lvlingli> 好冷清啊
<cherrot> roylez_: 席早
<huntxu> gfrog_fan: 喲
<huntxu> roylez_: 喲
<roylez_> cherrot: 渣早
<roylez_> huntxu: 渣渣早
<cherrot> roylez_: 渣席
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<cherrot> roylez_: 主席万岁 威武霸气
<roylez_> cherrot: 垃圾渣渣 遗臭万年
 * cherrot ...
<roylez_> cherrot: lol
<cherrot> roylez_: 今天竟然不上班？
<roylez_> cherrot: 12点再出门...
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 世间唯一一款左手鼠标了
<cherrot> roylez_: =.=
<imadper> 那个是灯, 带鼠标功能的灯.
<RAMAZAN> ///
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...可以关掉的
<microcai> back
 * microcai 使用 kde-telepathy 了，又一个 gtk 系的软件被我kick了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: gtk != gnome
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 当然gtk也很乱，把C弄成C++那样
<microcai> meaculpa 好像没有 pidgin 爽
<microcai> shit 算了，还是 pidgin
<lvlingli> pidgin插件多啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我发个问题可以吗？需要安装不能信任的软件包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392153 需要安装不能信任的软件包 今天安装软件，用软件中心安装，一直提示这个～～～。有什么办法解决吗？ apt-get install -f使用过了。需要重启吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 joyousphper — 20 …
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃饭去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 晚了，没劲
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  telepathy 太废品了
<RAMAZAN> pidgin好用，正在用
<RAMAZAN> 有WEBQQ插件
<RAMAZAN> 有webkit主题插件
<gfrog_fan> adam8157: 刚刚被百度hr骚扰了， cc hamo
<gfrog_fan> adam8157: 被我直接拒掉了。。
<huntxu> gfrog_fan: 百度多好
<gfrog_fan> huntxu: 那为毛hamo还总想跑呢。。
<onlylove> 百度的HR都不搭理我
<RAMAZAN> 百度好啊
<huntxu> gfrog_fan: 你怎麽知道 hamo 不是因為情感糾紛離開的
<gfrog_fan> huntxu: 矮油，求内幕
<jyfl987> gfrog_sleepy: 百度找你做啥
<jyfl987> ?
<huntxu> gfrog_sleepy: 我不知道啊...
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: 节操高
<gfrog_sleepy> jyfl987: 没说。我说我吃饭呢，然后挂电话。
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: 。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_sleepy: 额 你忽悠呢 就你
<gfrog_sleepy> jyfl987: 我咋的。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_sleepy: 没啥 我觉得你不像是做搜索的 你应该去做架构
<gfrog_sleepy> jyfl987: 我还做夹沟儿呢，啥跟啥啊。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 度娘家里不光是搜索啊, 例如蛤蟆
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不要老出来破坏别人的玩笑
<jyfl987> gfrog_sleepy: 你不是做py的么
<gfrog_sleepy> jyfl987: python又不是光有架构。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_sleepy: 难道你可以做搜索？
<gfrog_sleepy> jyfl987: 擦，我也没说要做搜索嘛。人家都拒掉度娘了，摆明了对搜索没兴趣嘛
<kevc> 这里有香港人呢？
<dungazoon> 有
<dungazoon> 我是香港人
<kevc> 我刚刚搬到这里了
<netf0x> 开饭
<dungazoon> kevc, 你要做什么呢
<dungazoon> 打算做什么
<netf0x> 。。
<kevc>  dungazoon:  要来到这理工作，作软件开发的
<dungazoon> kevc, 你是哪里人？
<imadper> kevc: 学会粤语粗口就够了.
<RAMAZAN> 粤语好难学
<RAMAZAN> 做咩啊
<imadper> RAMAZAN: 是粤语粗口...
<imadper> RAMAZAN: 丢嗨就够了.
<imadper> huntxu: 你平时用粗口用啥?
<RAMAZAN> imadper: 了解
<imadper> imtxc_: 今天苏宁好多耳机半价!!! 真的很便宜!!
<qiao>  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/74345d6dtw1dyk0tzrx3pj.jpg
<kevc> dungazoon: 苏格兰人
<RAMAZAN> 拟揍楷这句是哪里方言
<qiao> imadper,
<imadper> qiao: .
<qiao> imadper, 上面的那个图片
<imadper> 看了
 * jusss 刚把妖精的旋律看完
 * imadper 那你接下来去看门房秦大爷的故事.
 * jusss 结局有点坑呀
 * imadper 是吗? 你都看过了?
 * jusss 门房秦大爷怎么能跟堕落之王 炼狱天使比
 * jusss 可惜一个烂尾，一个太监
<jusss> 以前这里有个爱好11区动漫的妹子，忘了叫啥了
<jusss> gebjgdnothere: 你以前在这关注的的妹子叫啥
<roylez_> huntxu: 唉，要上班去了...
<jusss> roylez_: 以前潜藏在这的那支百合的nick是啥
<roylez_> jusss: hamo？
 * roylez_ 走了
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于mplayer在命令行下后台播放 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392167 关于mplayer在命令行下后台播放的方法以前看见过，用 mplayer file < /dev/null > /dev/null 2> /dev/null & 是把标准输入输出标准错误都重定向到 /dev/null ，这样就不用再等待键盘输入，也不用屏幕来输出，然 …
<mayli> 知名BT组织IMAGiNE的两名成员承认了多项版权侵犯罪名，被判入狱和罚款。
<jusss> 翻日志找到了，nyfair
<onlylove> 你真……
<onlylove> 我该说什么
<fa1c0n> ...
<onlylove> 话说你找那妹子做啥
 * cherrot hamo 啥都能中枪……
<onlylove> 中枪多了，就习惯了
<fa1c0n> ....
<jusss> 翻日志真是其乐无穷，哇咔咔
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 挖坟?
<jusss> palomino|working: 上个世纪毕业的大叔，lol
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 小鬼
 * palomino|working patpat jusss 
<_kevinyings> palomino|working 你怎么就被他发现的
<cherrot> palomino|working: 你是上个世纪的遗留系统了？
<palomino|working> 发现what..
<jusss> palomino|working: 大叔有啥能推荐的h漫
<palomino|working> h漫阿...
<_kevinyings> jusss 五星物语
<palomino|working> 得回家查查。。
<_kevinyings> jusss 超好看
<RAMAZAN> ...
<jusss> _kevinyings: 怪异的nick....
<RAMAZAN> MARK
<_kevinyings> 还有就是我忘了什么名字的漫画，讲一个博士变成触手怪。。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 大叔，今天刚把妖精的旋律看完
<palomino|working> .......
<jusss> 结局有点坑
<palomino|working> 好像是个血淋淋的动画
<jusss> 嗯，有点血腥
<jusss> 洗脸去
<ibodi> 叶子还在U吗？
<palomino|working> 看太多了血溅脸上了吧
<_kevinyings> jusss 不诡异好吧，我在awk上没多久，就有个法国的说你是不是中国的
<ibodi> ubuntu china 官方 paypal 多少啊？
<ibodi> 找到了。
<onlylove> 怎么那么多人喜欢五星那古董
<_kevinyings> onlylove 苏普很可爱呀
<onlylove> _kevinyings: 我都忘了五星哪一年的了，可能比我还老
<_kevinyings> onlylove 哪有有什么关系呢，我感觉很好啊，特别是第一集的时候，苏普万岁
<jusss> _kevinyings: awk是啥
<_kevinyings> jusss 频道
<jusss> _kevinyings: 怪异的nick...
<_kevinyings> jusss 腹黑的正太
<former> /me
 * stifler_rain test
<huntxu> imadper: 粗口？
<jusss> you're my sunshine
<jusss> my only sunshine
<jusss> kk: 哇咔咔
<jusss> http://twitter.com
<imadper> huntxu: 恩.
<huntxu> imadper: 閩南人罵娘的話足夠出一本辭典
<imadper> huntxu: 你是潮汕人?
<huntxu> imadper: .
<imadper> huntxu: 我以为你说粤语的...
<imadper> huntxu: 闽南就算了, 听不懂... 完全听不懂潮汕话...
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<huntxu> 這kk，沒事瞎報版本號幹嘛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
 * jyfl987 fua
<jyfl987> huntxu: 可能是重启
<roylez> palomino|working: 一到公司就想砸键盘
<kk> 是的，重启了
<palomino|working> why?
<jyfl987> roylez: just do it , yes you can
<kk> 乱码检测有BUG，修复了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 开机输入三个密码才能用那该死的notes看邮件
<palomino|working> lol
<kk> 以前一直 rvm 1.9.2 , 升级到 ruby1.9.3 了。
<huntxu> roylez: 3個？
<huntxu> roylez: gaoji才用notes
<roylez> huntxu: 硬盘密码，pgp密码，windows密码
<roylez> huntxu: 我机器是休眠的，否则还要输notes密码
<gfrog_sleepy> kk: KK活了？！
<huntxu> roylez: 硬盤，然後還pgp...
 * gfrog_sleepy 估计KK是人机合一
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 主席贵司办公不给用Linux嘛？
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 要不AIX也行啊
<roylez> Linux也一样啊，我的台式机violation很久了，没有luks
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 公司那帮猪也不知道
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 你这么说，猪会恨你的。。
<ofan> roylez: 要求电脑都加密？
<jyfl987> roylez: gfrog_coding ofan 有个鸟问题 我的ssh每次登录上去，都不自动加载.bashrc 手动加载以后就好了 不过也许是PS1那的一个判断问题 你们有解决思路么？
<roylez> jyfl987: ln -s .bashrc .bash_profile
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 十有八九是你那文件写错了。
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 忘了这个 我先试试
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 手动加载都没问题呢
<jyfl987> roylez: 果然是你的靠谱
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 18摸看来比你们动物园靠谱
<ofan> jyfl987: 估计你全局profile 或 rc里没source
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 没写profile也是写错的一种
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 你毁人不倦呢
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 这个哥管不着  只知道动物园不行
<jyfl987> 不过也许是因为我没有请阿蛋
<ofan> jyfl987: 动物园是啥
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 好吧，不行就不行吧。
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 也说明不了啥
<ofan> roylez: 你们公司要求电脑都加密？
<jyfl987> 我先退下 清下tmux session
<jyfl987> ofan: 红冒
<jyfl987> roylez: 擦了 用tmux又老样子了
<ofan> jyfl987: 为毛叫动物园
<roylez> jyfl987: 别用tmux啊，这东西渣啊
<ofan> roylez:  把我屏蔽了？
<roylez> jyfl987: 切换窗口比screen慢了很多
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看看他们那些名字 又是青蛙 又是蛤蟆 还有蛋 不是动物园 那就是水塘了
<ofan> lol
<jyfl987> roylez: 毛 tmux比screen好 横切竖切都可以
<ofan> 主席看不到我说话？
<ofan> jyfl987: +1
<roylez> jyfl987: 切换慢是硬伤啊，我不需要他的横竖切
<jyfl987> ofan: 也有可能是粤菜馆
<ofan> 。。。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 我需要啊 再说能慢到哪里去？
<roylez> jyfl987: 我反正忍不了
<ofan> roylez: 主席主席主席主席
<jyfl987> roylez: 你要做啥 需要频繁切？
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imm.io/Kv7T.png
<roylez> jyfl987: 我就这样干活的
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 目前我在screen里的34个windows之间来回切。。。
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 我觉得自己开10个已经很多了，你这不识数的两栖动物居然开34个
<jyfl987> roylez: 这没什么吧 我有时候也有这么多
 * gfrog_coding 恩，还有另外一个screen装着扯淡用的程序。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你比我多一倍的腿（或者说手？）
<imadper> ofan: 直接骂, 看t不t你
<jyfl987> roylez: 关键是为何你需要开这么多screen? 不能让他们输出到log么?
<roylez> jyfl987: 懒，有时候不同的窗口在不同的目录，为了干不同的事情
<imadper> pushd多好.
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 俺也放个截图吧 http://www.imm.io/Kv8r cc roylez
<kk> gfrog_coding,啥网址y imm.io - snapshot3.jpeg
 * imadper 喵的, 用个随身电源, 我都得看说明书才会...
<gfrog_coding> imadper: å¼±
<imadper> gfrog_coding: 设计太神奇了....
<imadper> gfrog_coding: 自带的led手电, 开了之后就关不了了...
<gfrog_coding> imadper: 挨卖的破
<gfrog_coding> imadper: 显然能关，我猜是按两下。
<imadper> gfrog_coding: 基腐肉哥_扣腚.
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 丑爆了。屎一样了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你怎么切？
<imadper> gfrog_coding: 恩, 是要慢速的按两下... 我一开始也是按两下, 按的太快了, 关不上...
<jyfl987> roylez: 不同目录我是用 export的方式的 呵呵 方法论的问题
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 嗯，从来不配置screen，加了彩色增加vpn负担。哈哈
<roylez> jyfl987: F11向左切，F12向右。键盘上磨损最严重的就 F11/F12/ESC
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 切？ 窗口？ ^A'
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 弱爆了
<jyfl987> roylez: 不能像vim那样进入命令行模式 然后 :21 这样？
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 太多了，快捷键切不过来
<roylez> jyfl987: ^A 21
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 我也没这么多啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 哦 我还是喜欢vim那种模式
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 这样不会切到窗口2去么？
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 为毛我每次这么敲都是跑到win 2然后在屏幕上留下个1
<roylez> jyfl987: 我在哪里都是F11／F12左右切，awesome，firefox，vim，都这样配了....
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 丫不会配置么？
<gfrog_coding> roylez: how？
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 一个个写快捷键嘛？
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 两栖动物配置个毛
<roylez> gfrog_coding: bindkey -k F1 prev
<roylez> bindkey -k F2 next
<roylez> gfrog_coding: F1 == F11
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 这个key我有啊
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 懂么
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 我说 ^A 21那个
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 不知道，没用过
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 主席，原来乃在胡勒
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 这种按法超过10个win就不行了
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 恩
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 要 ^A'
<wiiw> openoffice 是基于java的吧？
<jyfl987> roylez: 那可以向左N个么?
<jyfl987> roylez: 你要从15切到29怎么办？
<piggybox> wiiw: 不是
<roylez> jyfl987: F11猛按
<jyfl987> roylez: 你这是笨人的做法 你应该弄几个快捷键 按照人民币的做法 移动1 2 5个窗口
<jyfl987> 需要6个快捷键
<wiiw> piggybox: 但他依赖包写着 jre
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 擦，换个窗口还得算数儿，切过去都忘了切过来干嘛了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 所以你只能做个qa
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 还不如一下下按
<piggybox> wiiw: 因为它内部的数据库是java写的
<wiiw> piggybox: 他的内部数据库为啥不用sqlite3
<ofan> 睡觉
<ofan> 撸撸休
<piggybox> wiiw: 天知道
<wiiw> piggybox: o
<wiiw> :w
<wiiw> :w 大家有设置热键吗？
<microcai1> there are the users who don’t want to run binary drivers. Sorry I cannot  help you there. If you really think you want to spend lots of money for  hardware that you don’t use, that’s fine with me.
<microcai1> microcai1:
<microcai> there are the users who don’t want to run binary drivers. Sorry I cannot  help you there. If you really think you want to spend lots of money for  hardware that you don’t use, that’s fine with me.
<jyfl987> microcai: what the hell?
<imadper> 热死了...
<former> microcai1:you exist for what?
<former> For money?
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 尼玛，冲你这句话，哥明年也不做QA了。擦
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 真尼玛伤人，
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 没用的 你一天是qa 就一辈子也是qa
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 滚犊子
<palomino|working> ......
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 所以以后你要告诫新出来的年轻人 千万要小心 一失足成千古恨啊
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 派出所又多了个名词 “失足QA”
<palomino|working> 我乐了...
<wiiw> 扫大街的工资高
<former> 要学会敬业，与乐业
<former> 弱弱的问句，QA工资多少？方便说不？
<maplebeats> 我也想知道
<imadper> former: 这里貌似只有我的工资能公开. 一小时20.
<imadper> maplebeats: 滚粗, 问你的时候你丫就不告诉我!
<qiao> former, hello~
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 唉, 鄙视你...
<maplebeats> imadper: 你猜都能猜到的啊
<wiiw> imadper: 什么工作啊，这么高
<former> 你一天工作多少小时？
<maplebeats> imadper: 地球人都知道啊
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 给一个 双手竖中指的表情~
<imadper> wiiw: 就是qa呀
<imadper> former: 8小时喽.
<maplebeats> imadper: 一小时20,不错啊
<imadper> map
<imadper> maplebeats: 滚粗! 快msg我你的offer信息
<former> 我靠，工资不低啊。
<qiao> imadper, 还有人羡慕你的。。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 那offer太吓人了，上面写的我年薪的11亿
<imadper> maplebeats: ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<former> 我还没工作呢
<imadper> qiao: tmd他们估计是寻开心呢.
<qiao> imadper, 哈哈
<former> 十一亿，真的假的
<maplebeats> former: 真的。。。
<former> 你什么工作啊？
<maplebeats> former: SA？可能是吧
<_kevinyings> maplebeats ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<imadper> maplebeats: ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
 * maplebeats ...
<former> SA？没听说过啊！
<qiao> maplebeats, ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<imadper> maplebeats: ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<imadper> former: system administor
<former> 谁能告诉我那是什么吗？
 * maplebeats  (╬￣皿￣)凸 
<mayli> former: sex admin
<former> 哦，苏尬，懂了。
<_kevinyings> maplebeats 是1100吗，这么弱，qq的怎么也要4000每月啊，实习的
<maplebeats> _kevinyings: 哦，原来是4000啊
<imadper> _kevinyings: maplebeats 是正式的.
 * maplebeats 正式他妹
<_kevinyings> imadper 大学没毕业怎么正式啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 你丫签的是毕业后的!
<maplebeats> imadper: 哦，原来如此，我没仔细看。。。
<_kevinyings> maplebeats 你2啊
<_kevinyings> maplebeats 签什么没看？
<former> 大家说说当年工作都好找不？
<maplebeats> former: 当年不知道，今年不好找。。。
<maplebeats> _kevinyings: 你个大三的急毛啊
<former> 为麻呢？
<_kevinyings> maplebeats 尼玛，哥大五了
<maplebeats> former: 不好找就是不好找啊。。。好多公司都不招人或者招得少
<maplebeats> _kevinyings: 我倒...
<former> 啊，学长！
<_kevinyings> former 乖啊
<maplebeats> former: 你几年级？
<imadper> maplebeats: 你呀就知道装!
<wiiw> dos     <CR> <NL> unix    <NL> mac     <CR>
<imadper> maplebeats: ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<maplebeats> _kevinyings: 这么快就开始收小弟了。。。
<former> 那如果实力强大呢？
<wiiw> 3个平台，竟然不一样。啥时候统一啊
<maplebeats> imadper: 装他妹啊，你是不知道我有多惨
<imadper> maplebeats: 说来听听.
<former> 控制欲太强的人早逝
<maplebeats> imadper: 我投的公司只有腾讯和搜狐让我去笔试
<_kevinyings> maplebeats 少哭惨
<imadper> maplebeats: 你有的去了还惨? 滚粗!
<maplebeats> imadper: 运气，，，
<_kevinyings> maplebeats 就地滚
<worm> 额……这里不会只有我一个未成年人吧？
<imadper> maplebeats: 行了, 我记住你了. 下次我再借到op, 先t你.
<maplebeats> imadper: ....
<imadper> maplebeats: 有了11k/月的工作, 还跟我这了哭惨?!
<_kevinyings> maplebeats 叫你炫
<imadper> maplebeats: 绝对不能容忍!
<former> 呵呵
 * maplebeats 操
<\rs> imadper: http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp[1-3].html 不错，有空看看。http://maskray.me/posts/2012-11-05-regex-engine.html
<worm> 有人知道profile里面的hardened和default的区别在哪里么？
<kk> \rs,啥网址y swtchboard
<maplebeats> imadper: 11K/月，你给我啊
<imadper> \rs: 这页面都带正则...
<imadper> \rs: 不过我的firefox不支持...
<imadper> \rs: nfa? 讲解析原理的吗?
<\rs> http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html
<former> 各地有下雪的吗？
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 我已经打开了. 手动修改了已经...
<worm> former 咱这里还能穿短袖~
<former> 什么？不是中国？
<worm> 是啊~是Canton, China
<former> 好地方啊！真羡慕你，这里好冷
<worm> former在Pekin还是在哪里？
<imadper> former: 得了, 广州冬天冷的不行.
<former> 西安
<imadper> former: 还下雨.
<worm> 还好我今年寒假去南极玩~~
<worm> 看来这里又开始Off-topic了……
<former> 呵呵，那就冷的有点过
<former> Lol
<former> 正题也没有啊
<worm> 哪位能帮忙解释下profile里面default和hardened的区别啊？
<huntxu> imadper: 抗魔弱暴的北方人
<worm> ……没正题就off-topic了么……
<former> 我就会个，VBS
<imadper> huntxu: 不是抗魔弱, 是持续抵抗弱.
<huntxu> imadper: 北方的風和乾冷，去年經歷過，一點難度都沒有
<imadper> huntxu: ......................................
<former> 悲哀的我啊，你们都是大神
<imadper> huntxu: 风... 那是你没去吹透骨的寒风.
<huntxu> imadper: 倒是回家那幾天，室溫15左右，穿著一條睡褲，濕度太大，才感覺冷
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 我也觉得广州更冷一些.
<worm> 据说长城站温度能有-1~1℃……而且好像夏天风不大
<huntxu> worm: 你去科考？
<worm> 是啊。
<former> 问个问题，看笔记本主要看那些方面？我是学生，编程，玩游戏，ps用。
<imadper> former: 散热. 重量.
<worm> former：看外壳坚硬程度。
<imadper> worm: +1
<former> 外壳？
 * MeaCulpa 北方室内比南方热15度...
<imadper> former: 不然很容易磨花.
<worm> 保证至少1.5m跌落不会造成形变也是很重要的。
<former> 哦，
<former> What?我又不摔
<imadper> 屏幕都碎了, 还在乎外壳?
<former> 真的啊，我不想被骗啊
<worm> ……只是上次我同学不小心被电源线绊倒，顺带把我的外壳摔碎了……
<former> 噢，真不幸，我主要不会看配置
<MeaCulpa> former: 键盘很重要
<former> 恩，还有呢？
<MeaCulpa> former: 吃饭的东西，一定要摸过实物才可以决定买
<imadper> former: 恩, MeaCulpa 说的对. 不是随时都可以外接键盘的.
<imadper> former: 如果预算够, 买个高分屏也挺好的.
<imadper> former: 不够的话, 最好也是16:10的.
<former> 无线不行吗？
<imadper> former: 啥无线?
<imadper> former: 无线有好键盘吗?
<former> 无线键盘
<former> 不知道
<imadper> former: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=16606275688&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1352100146_4k4_605161348
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 正品行货 Realforce 键皇 104Pro U 十周年纪念版 RF静电容键盘-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 这东西怎么样?~  LOL http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13180462698&ali_refid=a3_420521_1006:1102300826:6:%BC%FC%C5%CC:d1f77759fda259a1cea5aee22be10e83&ali_trackid=1_d1f77759fda259a1cea5aee22be10e83
<imadper>  
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 皇冠信誉韩国Celluon Magic Cube 激光投影虚拟镭射键盘包顺丰-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我在香港很早就看到，没啥意思
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 除非配给iPad
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 方便携带... 给手机
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你手机支持么...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不能...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我只是yy一下而已
<former> 高端啊，用不起
<_kevinyings> 好热啊
<former> Zzzzzz
 * imadper 真热, 还不能调低温度...
<_kevinyings> 不爽，我觉得冬天到了，就应该全民放假
<_kevinyings> 都在家里
<former> 我困了，大伙接着聊啊
<dchxcrow> sawfish 有人了解不？我装了一下，进去后什么都没有，而且鼠标中键也没有用
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu软件中心居然启动不出来，何解啊。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392205 ubuntu软件中启动了一下，然后就消失了，启动不了。 不知有人遇到过这种情况么。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BIVG_youtoo — 2012-11-05 7:34
<imadper> cherrot: 贵公司的webqq, 真心垃圾.
<imadper> cherrot: 各种丢消息.
<imadper> cherrot: 我已经不能忍了!
 * imadper fuck qq!
<ofan> 色大象
<ofan> 连企鹅都搞
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: fuck you~~
<imadper> ofan: 你还有啥好说的?
<ofan> im
<imadper> ofan: 你那里几点了?
<ofan> imadper: 你丫真不文明
<imadper> ofan: ....
<huntxu> imadper: 用手機QQ會死？
<ofan> imadper: kickbanä½ 
<ofan> imadper: 2点多
<imadper> huntxu: 要发链接给别人...
<imadper> ofan: ... /ops
<ofan> 继续看x files
<huntxu> imadper: 漢語拼音拼不出潮汕話 >.<
<imadper> huntxu: 不是有粤语拼音吗? 那个可以吗?
<imadper> huntxu: 或者你用仓颉输入法.
<huntxu> imadper: 粵拼估計也不行
<huntxu> imadper: 潮州話有些聲母和韻母，漢語根本沒有嘛
<imadper> huntxu: 没有对应的字?
<huntxu> imadper: 有對應的字，沒對應的音節
<imadper> huntxu: 那仓颉输入法也帮不了你了...
<imadper> huntxu: 哦, 那仓颉可以.
<imadper> huntxu: 台湾佬的注音输入估计有吧? 不了解... 胡猜的...
<cherrot> imadper: 丢消息斯密达？
<cherrot> imadper: 没遇到过 。。。 不过发离线基本是废物。。
<wiiw> qq昨天我也丢了一大段消息。
<imadper> cherrot: 你没遇到过?! 那东西整个就是废物!
<imadper> cherrot: 让我妹子以为我一直不理她!
<imadper> cherrot: 还得买东西哄她!
<imadper> cherrot: wtf!
<wiiw> 丢了很多妹子  哈哈
<wiiw> 怎么哄啊，求入门教程
<cherrot> imadper: 你该感谢胖企鹅。。。
<cherrot> imadper: 给你一个陪妹纸的机会
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗.. 我心疼钱.
<cherrot> imadper: lol
<cherrot> imadper: 舍不得孩子套不着狼～ 陪妹子竟然还心疼钱
<imadper> cherrot: ...
<huntxu> imadper: 這種妹子，及早換了
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<cherrot> imadper: 上真相瞅瞅  啥妹子让你心疼钱
<imadper> cherrot: ...
<wiiw> 球真相
<huntxu> imadper: 同求
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<imadper> roylez: 最近dooloo上面好玩的越来越少了...
<cherrot> roylez: 是啊
<cherrot> roylez: 还等你普度众生呢
<huntxu> imadper: 我家的過生日，沒提過禮物
<imadper> huntxu: 那你买不买?
<cherrot> huntxu: 然后你也没送是么。。
<huntxu> cherrot: 答對
<cherrot> huntxu: 好妹子啊！
<huntxu> imadper: 為啥要買 = =
<imadper> huntxu: ........................................................................................................ 你妹子不掐死你算你命大.
 * slucx openfetion 怎么显示状态栏上面的图标啊
<huntxu> imadper: 弱暴
<airead> 我们妹子如果每个月都要生活费呢？
<airead> s/们/家/
<nopcall> 有用emacs的朋友么
<airead> emacs++
<imadper> nopcall: +1
<nopcall> 我的emacs打开大文件的时候有时候安C-n移行的时候会徘徊在下面几行。。要按C-v才可以继续呢。
 * jyfl987 emacs
<jyfl987> airead: 要什么生活费？
<imadper> nopcall: 不知道. 我都是直接上下左右.
<airead> jyfl987, 妹子在上研究生，家里不想给生活费
<cherrot> 为什么我感觉vim 处理超长行的能耐还不如notepad++
<huntxu> cherrot: 超長行是什麽玩意
<jyfl987> airead: 有这么极品的家长？？？ 那你以后结婚恐怕是要耗在彩礼上了
<airead> nopcall, 你那大文件有多大呢，我怎么没遇见过
<nopcall> 。。我原本以为是颜色渲染的问题呢。。
<jyfl987> cherrot: 你这黑
<cherrot> huntxu: 就是一行文字超级超级长
<cherrot> jyfl987: 没黑啊。。。 真心这感觉
<nopcall> 不是大 是当前的文字多而且长的时候。
<airead> jyfl987, 她家重男轻女
<jyfl987> cherrot: 我说你长得黑而已
<jyfl987> airead: 哪里的？
<cherrot> jyfl987: ...... :( :( :(J
<airead> jyfl987, 我们县城的一个村里的
<airead> nopcall, 弄个图，有图有真相
<imadper> 直接用上下左右多习惯...
<imadper> 用C-n多麻烦.
<nopcall> 。。。
<jyfl987> airead: 我问的是国家行政名称啊 哪个省哪个地级市的 河北么？
<jyfl987> 还是河南？
<jyfl987> 搞不好是我老乡 额
<nopcall> 我不按方向键的。
<airead> 河南洛阳
<wiiw> 我的方向键是一键编译
 * imadper 都这么狠...
<jyfl987> airead: 要不你趁早跟他结婚了吧 这样名正言顺的给生活费了 不然的话 照你刚才说的 你们一个地方的 你父母大概会不高兴你给她生活费 额
<airead> nopcall, 我一般不按方向键
<nopcall> 方向键太远。。。。
<airead> jyfl987, 我父母也没说什么， 只是她现在在洛阳上学，也不想来北京，我觉得特不靠谱 :(
<jyfl987> airead: 那是现在没怎样嘛
<jyfl987> airead: 考虑事情要多想几步
<airead> jyfl987, 木怎样，所以我们现在不是很和谐
<jyfl987> airead: 好吧 有真相么 要不我给你介绍阿蛋接盘？
<airead> jyfl987,  不 gaoji 的哟
<airead> nopcall, 那你吃苹果的时候咋个看代码？
<guest____> imadper: 你用过irssi么？
<imadper> guest____: no. 只用erc
<guest____> imadper: 发现这个界面挺难看的。。。
<imadper> guest____: 能比 cherrot 海南看?
<imadper> guest____: 能比 cherrot 还难看?
<guest____> imadper: 那你过来看下。。。
<cherrot> imadper: !!!
<nopcall> 。。吃苹果的时候不看代码。。我也不爱吃苹果。
<imadper> cherrot: 别激动. 没有你难看.
<nopcall> irssi挺好的。。我现在就在用啊。。
<cherrot> imadper: 你妹。。
<imadper> cherrot: LOL
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • cobbler安装Ubuntu出错图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392223 网上查了下问题很多，解决办法较少。 权限已经交由Ubuntu内核与虚拟文件系统。下去就出错了。 未命名.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 煮酒品茶 — 2012-11-05 16:16
<jyfl987> airead: 你误会了 接盘不是跟你
<airead> jyfl987, 那啥个意思
<jyfl987> airead: 不可说
<airead> jyfl987, 我搜下
<airead> 在女人看来，低点接盘的都是低档次的男人，高点接盘的是高档次的男人
<MeaCulpa> airead: 不炒股票的是不是男人？
<airead> MeaCulpa, 心得：男的要会忽悠，低点营销；女的要懂得长线投资，八分饱即可；这样社会就和谐了
<airead> MeaCulpa, 也是吧，小炒怡情
<nopcall> emacs打开多文字的时候C-n切不到另一页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=392226
<kk> nopcall ⇪ ti: emacs打开多文字的时候C-n切不到另一页 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<nopcall> kk怎么打字能那个快的。。。
<nopcall> 机器？？
<airead> jyfl987, 谢谢啊，今天又知道了些以前不知道的事
<airead> nopcall, 你那也不算长啊
<nopcall> ..
<nopcall> 但是就出现了这问题
<nopcall> 更长的代码我也有。
<nopcall> 也有这个问题。
<jyfl987> airead: 应该的 男人都是在社会中成长的
<airead> nopcall, 可否找个无关紧要的，也能重现问题的文件让我也试试？
<nopcall> 额。。你没有长点的文件么。。
<nopcall> 我这随手打开的文件 只要长点就有这个问题。。
 * slucx openfetion 怎么显示状态栏上面的图标啊
 * slucx 表时google用不成啊…
<nopcall> 要不要我上emacs的配置文件呢。。
<wiiw> 用五笔就是快啊
<airead> nopcall, 我有长的文件，没出现过这种情况
<nopcall> 。。。可能是我配置的吧 ==我上配置
<MeaCulpa> airead: 我的股票盈利预期还不如物价涨幅，所以就负债理财了
 * cherrot 最大的心愿就是捡到一张电话卡 把学校里那帮恶心人轮流问候一遍 艹
<nopcall> 我上配置了 麻烦 帮忙看下吧。。
<airead> nopcall, 我试试
<qinglingquan> nopcall: "(setq scroll-margin 3  scroll-conservatively 10000)       ;;scroll-margin 3 在靠近屏幕边沿3行时就开始滚动"把这个改了试试
<nopcall> OK 我试试
<airead> nopcall, 太多东西没装了，没试成
<nopcall> 。。
<nopcall> 去掉了还是一样。。
<airead> 不是，去了好多也没试成
<qinglingquan> nopcall: 你直接注释掉的？
<nopcall> 嗯啊。。
<qinglingquan> nopcall: 然后呢？
<airead> nopcall, 不过你的配置文件我倒是可以参读参读
<nopcall> 然后重启emacs
<nopcall> 再打开同一个文件还是有这个问题。。
<nopcall> 我配置有点老了 有时候我把插件换成新点的。。
<imadper> 这两个就没关系.
<qinglingquan> imadper: 你帮帮人家吧
<nopcall> 我以前一直以为是emacs本身的问题。。
<imadper> qinglingquan: 不知道他遇到的是啥问题. 不过跟自动翻页没关系.
 * jyfl987 貌似发现pgsql的一个小bug
<wobu> :0
<wobu> :)
<jyfl987> 先查下代码确认
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • C-P大法装了一个LFS并完成基本配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392233 按照官网的在线文档，在virtualbox的虚拟机里装了一个debian，然后在debian里操作。以前失败过几次，这次从头看到尾，发现有两个依赖的软件是debian默认没安装的，一个是yacc，一个是gawk …
<g0t3n> 话说今天gnome死了两次。。。
<nopcall> awesome 发来贺电！
 * cherrot 今天难得一直没断线
<g0t3n> nopcall,  之前想配awesome，可是发现单是配置都花不少时间了。。。
<nopcall> 我配置了3天。。。
<nopcall> 有朋友知道git的容量上限是多少么？
<AK_47> hello
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 你破誓了
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<AK_47> kk
<AK_47> 你好，机器人
<fa1c0n> 我就纳闷了！为什么来IRCopera光一个freenode就分南美北美欧洲什么的几个地区的！！！！
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: 这个不算, 我没说过这个, 而且这个社交属性极低
<nopcall> hello
<wobu> 摸西摸西。。
<kk> nopcall, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<roylez_> adam8157_away: 伢蛋木
<fa1c0n> 看出今天都上班了！都几点了没几个人
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 建议ubuntu和deepin/雨林木风合作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392239 发现deepin和雨林木风的新作startos有很多优点，在系统易用性上有许多可取之处，值得合作。 他们本身就有优化闻到死，改善系统操作性的经验，了解客户需求。 他们安装速度都很快，特别是雨 …
<eexpress> nnnnnd 不代理，论坛都不能提交帖子。
<hamo_ssl> roylez_: 弱爆席
<hamo_ssl> roylez_: gaoji蛋被你拐哪去了？
<archl> roylez 乐乐席，我只练了一次，明天就考车了。
<fa1c0n> archl: 你这么牛X……
<archl> fa1c0n: 。中文太容易误解了。
<archl> fa1c0n: 我实际上说的是考试项目某项我只练了一次。
<AK_47> 有用qq邮箱的吗？
<amosk> AK_47, what's up?
<AK_47> 我用getmail收邮件老提示IMAP error during logout (CLOSE command error: BAD ['\xc3\xfc\xc1\xee\xce\xde\xd0\xa7\xbb\xf2\xd5\xdf\xb2\xbb\xd6\xa7\xb3\xd6'])
<AK_47> amosk,
 * Felixonmars 哈哈
<AK_47> amosk, 有指教吗？
<qinglingquan> AK_47: getmail是通过pop取信，怎么会报imap error
<ghosTM55> hi all
<kk> ghosTM55, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<AK_47> qinglingquan, 支持imap取信
<AK_47> 我的gmail没问题
<qinglingquan> AK_47: 我用的offlineimap
<AK_47> 啥玩意？
<roylez_> jyfl987: casual users are the ones that need high-end computers, while proficient users are the ones who can work around the limitations of low-end computers.
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2012/11/04/crappy_computers/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y ignore the code: Crappy Computers
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • vicious搞不定，用awesome的来看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392246 根据wiki里的步骤，但控件加不到wibox上，还会导致界面不正常。 应该是下面这句有问题，注释掉就恢复了。 vicious.register(uptimewidget, vicious.widgets.uptime, "$1 $2:$3", 61) awesome的版本是3.4,vicious用的是aur里vi …
 * microcai http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/36228.html 
<microcai> 这里人多
<microcai> 推广一些
<microcai> 哈哈
<fa1c0n> ....
<fa1c0n> microcai: 为什么用繁体！！！
<microcai> fa1c0n: 不行啊
<fa1c0n> microcai: 难道你不是大陆的？
<microcai> fa1c0n:  繁体字又不是台湾专用的
<fa1c0n> =   =||||
<fa1c0n> 无视！繁体字……
<imadper> microcai: 除了大陆, 别的地方基本都是繁体了...
<andyhuzhill> 繁体字 简体字不都是中国字么
<imadper> 哦, 还有马新简体.
<fa1c0n> 不是一个性质
<fa1c0n> =   =
<andyhuzhill> 新加坡，也有用简体啊、
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<andyhuzhill> 而且字体还是和大陆一样的
<imadper> andyhuzhill: 恩, 马新简体.
<CyrusYzGTt> 雖然我不會寫繁體，但是繁體好看
<fa1c0n> 繁体字好看？
<fa1c0n> 是好看呢？还是好看呢？还是好看呢？
<roylez_> fa1c0n: 正体好看
<roylez_> fa1c0n: 共匪简体恶心
<eexpress> 写繁体的，都踢了
<fa1c0n> roylez_: 我之前在公司同事都用繁体，可是我总是打错子！=   =
<roylez_> eexpress: 渣神又来
<eexpress> 连同喜欢的
<roylez_> fa1c0n: 打错字不要紧，只要不是打钳子
<fa1c0n> 。。。
<andyhuzhill> roylez_, 共匪， 呵呵   成王败寇  大陆还说蒋匪呢
<roylez_> 寇上了台也是寇
<eexpress> 金主席，麻烦别斗嘴，赶紧发核弹。
<roylez_> eexpress: 自己上dooloo去看热闹
<fa1c0n> eexpress: 这话我爱听！！！
<roylez_> eexpress: 我现在是有固定网站灌水了，还可以收藏
<eexpress> 那破排版的网站，不好看啊。 roylez
<roylez_> eexpress: 排版还行啊
<roylez_> eexpress: 比你的木纹的强多了
<eexpress> 如果搞成像stackoverflower那样的，多好。
<eexpress> 真心不好看。
<roylez_> eexpress: stackoverflow..... osqa 在github上有现成的，不过那不利用传播新东西
<eexpress> 清晰，分界。你那，都不分开的。
<eexpress> 怪蛤蟆，那没美德的家伙。
<lainme> 我也觉得dooloo不错
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12 wifi建立不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392250 在论坛转了一圈。笔记本建立wifi应该很简单使用network。几步就可以，但是我的一直提示 已断开连接 由于不能上传图片。步骤就不一一贴了。 我感觉有一点不太一样，wifi设置了密码在无线网络里面能看到连接 …
<roylez_> lainme: 谢囡囡
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • GNOME3.6 鹦鹉螺 如何显示关闭按钮和状态栏？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392256 GNOME3.6 鹦鹉螺 最大化后如何显示关闭按钮？ 另外怎么显示鹦鹉螺的状态栏？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2012-11-05 22:08
<nopcall> 有没有美化开机界面的方法 ？像knoppix一样的那个开机效果
<Michalegaozixu> 有人吗
<kk> Michalegaozixu, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<Michalegaozixu> 在哪里可以安装12.10 unity的主题呢
<Michalegaozixu> 有什么网站吗
<Michalegaozixu> 最新的
<Michalegaozixu> imcn.me那里比较老了
<Michalegaozixu> kk
<lei> 有没有带通知区域的dock啊
<MrYJ> wine好东西啊
<MrYJ> 模拟的魔兽世界不比windows差多少啊
<maplebeats> MrYJ: 真的？那过几天我去装个
<MrYJ> 果断下载客户端，然后果断apt-个体
<MrYJ> apt-get WINE
<MrYJ> 然后写个wow.sh直接开始玩了
<maplebeats> 我有crossover
<MrYJ> 不过要加上-opengl参数
<MrYJ> 用DX9的话就很卡了
<MrYJ> crossover我感觉没有原版wine好用
<maplebeats> 其实是一样的。。。
<MrYJ> 哈哈这个就仁者见仁智者见智拉
<MrYJ> 每个人都有自己独特的习惯的拉
<MrYJ> 睡觉～
<MrYJ> 准备明天上班
<MrYJ> 各位88
<lisa_> anybody here?
<wobu1> 你猜
<lisa_> ... Can someone help me with an input method problem?
<lisa_> I can't type Chinese in any browser but I can input Chinese in a file.
<wobu1> 你可以CTRL c CTRL v嘛
<lisa_> yes
<wobu1> 看英文比看阴文还费劲
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooo
<kk>  06:14
<cleamoon> 学EE的那帮货还在吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-06
<dwjie> ..............................
 * microcai 那些喜欢在命令行下装逼的，看看 Linus ， 人家可是老老实实的用 KDE 这种绚丽的桌面
<tryit> linus已经换了好几次了
<tryit> gnome,xfce……
<tryit> 这种东西不要盲目跟风
<ofan> microcai: linus用kde?
<tryit> ofan, 用win都不稀奇，实际上
<microcai> ofan:  yep
<MeaCulpa> microcai: linus还用emacs的某精简变种呢...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 那么多人跟风git为啥不能跟风KDE?
<microcai> tryit: 这又不是跟风。这叫前人吃过螃蟹，那我就不拒绝螃蟹
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我喜欢在Windows里的命令行装B...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那个算不上命令行
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 怎么不算
<MeaCulpa> microcai: cmd.exe 有管道有重定向有变量有函数，只是没有POSIX socket和process管理那套而已
<dwjie> 就是喜欢linux的命令行的， 这不叫装b
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 没有 core-utils 的 cmd.exe 是废品
<dwjie> cmd 无什么用的。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恰恰有gnu core-utils
<MeaCulpa> microcai: GNU 项目的宗旨是port unix tool到其他OS, Windows自然是重要的对象
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Windows Support是gnu 最重要的使命之一
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 还得自己装，麻烦。不用 win 生活简单多了
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 安装Lubuntu系统时、所显示的进度条是怎么实现的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392280 RT： 具体点说当然最好‘3Q～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 2012-11-06 8:57
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恰恰装起来比Ubuntu都简单
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 只要下个超小的wget, 然后一个bat搞定
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ubuntu 安装麻烦，废品
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 好吧，哈哈
<tryit> 各位都看过coreutils的源代码吗？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 只看过grep, 不懂码字
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 会安装 win (不能是ghost的那种) 的都会安装 linux ，而不会安装linux的都是连 win 都不会安装的。其实在安装上无区别。
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 噢，我看过一点点sed的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Windows难度更高点...如果要稍稍定制一下
<ofan> microcai: 哪里看到的
<MeaCulpa> D:\gnuwin32\bin>ls -1 *.exe | wc -l
<MeaCulpa> 966
<ofan> microcai: 有他桌面的截图么
 * MeaCulpa hmm... 那么多exe...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: google 嘛
<microcai> ofan: G+
<imadper> roylez: 好席, .nh的文件, 在linux下面用啥打开?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 好席这两天估计无法回答你
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啊? 坏席干嘛去了?
 * imadper 哼! 不能回答我, 那就是坏席!  LOL
<ofan> microcai: 哪有？ 没找到
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • LMOS-00.02发布了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392285 更多文档和祥情请参阅此博客 lmos.blog.chinaunix.net 说实话，这个月真是糟糕的一月。我感觉我好像没做什么这个月就完了。我不得不承认我们的这个纷乱的物理世界，时间是最快的东西。这个月我玩到12号，才 …
<ofan> microcai: 看了几张截图都是gnome的
<imadper> ofan: 我的vpn到几月的?
<byzantium> 大家好  问问 谁遇到过  IME=C 这个？？？
<ofan> imadper: 你几月买的
<slucx> 早~
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 新的MeeGo系统将于11月21日发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392287 新的MeeGo系统已更名为Salifish OS，jolla公司已通过媒体宣布将于本月21日在赫尔辛基举行系统平台发布会。 预计首款手机将于12月份在欧洲和中国上市。 统计信息: 发表于 由 仗剑一游 — 2012-11-06 10:22
<imadper> ofan: 忘了...
<imadper> ofan: 八月? 我记得我交了54块钱.
<imadper> adam8157_away: 你最近pto不少呀.
<adam8157> imadper: 去同仁验光了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> microcai: 微菜
<imadper> adam8157: o.
<microcai> adam8157: 啊蛋
<imadper> adam8157: 他有没有跟你说, 配镜的时候, 要在验光一次? LOL
<ofan> imadper: 那就是半年
<microcai> adam8157:  我发现我忘记你本名了
<imadper> microcai: 叫`啊蛋`呀.
<adam8157> microcai: 出家人早就忘了凡尘
<microcai> adam8157: 不要学囧虚啊，主角连个名字都没有
<imadper> adam8157: 那你是法号`啊蛋`...
<imtxc> imadper: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 就是那个名气很大的眼睛店么？
<imadper> imtxc: m50!!!! 699RMB了!!!
<imtxc> imadper: 什么东西？
<adam8157> imtxc: 医院
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/audio-technica-audio-technica-ath-m50-headphones-the-listener-flagship-99-about-680.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Audio-Technica 铁三角 ATH-M50 头戴式耳机（监听旗舰）　$99（约￥680）»什么值得买
<imtxc> imadper: 为嘛这么便宜了
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道... 之前在1k3左右.
<imtxc> imadper: 别提这个了
<imadper> imtxc: 这么便宜, 简直就是送钱给你呀!!!
<imadper> imtxc: 快去买!
<imtxc> imadper: 我上次买的那俩，到现在总共听了不到10h
<imadper> .... imtxc ....
<imtxc> imadper: 正在吃灰呢，已经半个多月没碰了。
<imadper> imtxc: ... 囧... 你这...
<imtxc> imadper: 不提这个了，最近没心情听音乐
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了? 有女上司要潜规则你?
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的什么手机
<imadper> imtxc: black berry 9k
<imtxc> imadper: 潜你妹，老子寂寞死了。
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper: ....死了死了的。
<imadper> imtxc: 难道是, 你想潜规则你的女上司, 然后失败了>?
<microcai> imtxc:  一定要成功NTR啊
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 为嘛andriod手机上面不能同步google的日历捏
<imadper> google的东西, 不支持 andriod. 那个是山寨的android吧?
<imtxc> imadper: 不是啊，我的google 日历中有好几个日历， 它就给我同步了一个默认的“我的日程”
<MeaCulpa> imadper: GFW?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不像，因为google默认的那个“我的日程”可以同步
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不知道. 最近好多人说斯巴达快来了, 然后网不好用了, 我倒是没感觉..
<microcai> imtxc: 也许是假冒 google app. 消息帐号泄漏
<microcai> imtxc: 也许是假冒 google app. 小心帐号泄漏
<imadper> microcai: 你上当了. imtxc 用的不是android, 是andriod. 他用的是山寨的安卓.
<imtxc> microcai: 不是吧……
<imtxc> microcai: 这个怎么区分
<microcai> imtxc:  io 和 oi
<imtxc> microcai: ....打错字了不纠结能死啊 还有imadper
<Felixonmars> 2333
<Felixonmars> #这里好欢乐
<imtxc> imadper: 那个系统自带的日历好像不怎么好用。
<imadper> imtxc: 哪个? android?
<imadper> imtxc: 我没用过android...
<imtxc> imadper: 黑莓那断网你能受的了？
<imadper> imtxc: 不断呀.
<imadper> imtxc: 我换成联通的之后就没咋断网.
<nopcall> 有朋友用e4rat的么?想问下情况。
<imadper> nopcall: 以前用.
<nopcall> 有效果么 ？
<imadper> 有吧.... 可能....  可能有吧...
<nopcall> 我是先进cli再手动startx的 这个也能加速么？
<imadper> 心理作用还是挺明显的. 尤其是配合广告一起用, 效果显著. (他的那个图)
<nopcall> 。。。
<imadper> nopcall: 有. 你进入cli之后, 就可以不再跟踪了.
<imadper> nopcall: 其实你直接用pre-lite也行.
<imadper> nopcall: 不是私人话题, 别开小窗....
<nopcall> 囧 不是msg？
<imadper> nopcall: 不是私人话题, 别用msg
<nopcall> 用say？
<imadper> nopcall: archLinux
<imadper> nopcall: 直接输入我的名字, 然后跟一个冒号, 空一个格子, 然后说话.
<nopcall> imadper: 谢谢哈。我现在用的debian 准备试试看 e4rat
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.10 挂载共享提示mount: 未知的文件系统 `smbfs' 求指教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392290 代码： kun@szjch-server:~$ uname -a Linux szjch-server 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux －－－－－－－－－－－－ kun@szjch-server:~$ ls -l |grep d0 drwxrwx …
<imadper> nopcall: 先多看广告和介绍. 看个两三遍, 然后再装那个, 效果更好.
<imadper> nopcall: 你还可以考虑一下 e4rat-preload-lite.
<nopcall> imadper:  那你怎么现在不用了么。。
<imadper> nopcall: 懒得折腾了... 开机速度都是浮云.
<imadper> nopcall: 压根儿就不关机.
<nopcall> imadper: 。。。不关机耗电啊。。
<imadper> nopcall: 睡眠.
<imadper> nopcall: 你折腾一下费时一个小时. 每次开机快2秒. 要开机1800次才能省下这些时间. 有屁用... 还不如直接买一个ssd
<nopcall> imadper: 你知道怎么能改开机的对个加载界面么。。
<nopcall> imadper: 哈。。有道理。
<palomino|working> lol , imadper
<imadper> nopcall: 你上一句语法有问题, 看不懂..
<nopcall> imadper: 囧  五笔打字 刚学的
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔好.
 * palomino|working momo imadper 
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 上次管你求表情, 你不给我!!!
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 哪个
<nopcall> imadper: 我是想问下你怎么能修改开机的加载的那个界面。
<imadper> palomino|working: 昨天管你要竖中指的表情, 你不给我... 然后我自己从网上找的
<airead> nopcall, 你用的啥子系统
<palomino|working> .......哪有
<imadper> nopcall: 开机加载? 你说bios?
<palomino|working> 我没有这表情
<nopcall> airead: debian wheezy
<palomino|working> 你记错了吧
<imadper> palomino|working: 那等我给你看一个.
<nopcall> imadper: 不是 是加载系统服务的那个
<imadper> palomino|working: ╭∩╮（）＾））╭∩╮
<palomino|working> not mine , imadper
<imadper> nopcall: 不知道, 这个你查一下就有了.
<nopcall> imadper: 像KNOPPIX的那种效果。
<imadper> palomino|working: 我看你跟 roylez 天天对打. 以为你肯定有....
<palomino|working> ......
<imadper> nopcall: 不知道, 这个你去网上搜一下就有了. 很多人闲的无聊搞这个的.
<palomino|working> 我是天天被 roylez 打才对吧... , imadper
<nopcall> imadper: 百度了下都是那种splash 一个界面而已。
<imadper> nopcall: 那我也不知道...
<nopcall> imadper: 呵呵 麻烦你了
<imadper> palomino|working: 偶尔你也践踏他嘛~
<palomino|working> 底层劳动人民仅有的反抗了 , imadper
<imadper> 怕了;
<imadper> palomino|working: ...
<imadper> s/怕了,//
<huntxu> imadper: 早上的網速慢到想吐
<imadper> huntxu: 是吗? 没这种感觉...
 * palomino|working 看着公司的网速笑而不语
<nopcall> tmux的复制和粘贴不能跟系统的同步么？我再firefox里C-c复制 在tmux里C-B ]粘贴不了  同样在tmux里的C-b [复制的东西只能在tmux里C-b ]粘贴 而不能在外部文件粘贴呢？ 我用的是urxvt+tmux
<imadper> C-V不行吗?
<nopcall> 在tmux里C-v不能粘贴的
<imadper> nopcall: C-V 也不行?
<imadper> nopcall: 在我这里就可以. 是我的tmux不专业吗?
<nopcall> imadper: 我在firefox里复制的东西 如果想粘贴到tmux里只能用鼠标中键
<imadper> nopcall: C-V明明可以的. 我也是在firefox里面复制的地址栏. 用的是C-Shift-v
<imadper> nopcall: 哦,知道了. 你的urxvt快捷键跟我的terminal的不一样.
<nopcall> imadper: 我的意思是说 tmux里用 C-b [选择复制好后的文字不能粘贴到外部文件
<zzc> vpn怎么上不去了
<imadper> nopcall: 那就不知道了.
<nopcall> imadper: 外部文件里复制的东西也不能在tmux里用C-b ]来粘贴。。
<imadper> nopcall: 你用终端的复制粘贴多好... x的剪贴板...
<nopcall> imadper: 有时候懒嘛 不想动鼠标。。
<imadper> nopcall: 跟鼠标有啥关系....
<nopcall> 。。复制总要选择文字吧。。
<imadper> nopcall: 哦. 那你用类似C-w这样的快捷键试试?
<imadper> nopcall: 哦, 不行, 也不能到别的程序里.
<nopcall> imadper: 终端的复制方法可以粘贴到外部文件里 只是用tmux的复制不能粘贴到外部文件
<imadper> nopcall: 我知道.
<nopcall> imadper: 可是urxvt的复制只能用鼠标选定
<imadper> nopcall: 你得问别人了. 我不用tmux.
<nopcall> imadper: 现在好像没什么人哦。。百度也没看到什么方法能解决
<imadper> nopcall: /join #tmux  里面那么多人, 都是用tmux的.
<nopcall> imadper: 哈 忘记了 谢了哈 我去问问
<zzc> 为什么vpn上不去了？
<nopcall> ping下ip看能连上么。
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: GFW?
<MeaCulpa> -!- Your host is weber.oftc.net[207.192.72.99/6697], running version hybrid-7.2.2+oftc1.6.8-!- Your host is weber.oftc.net[207.192.72.99/6697], running version hybrid-7.2.2+oftc1.6.8
<imadper> mea
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啥??
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我按错键了~~
 * MeaCulpa screen 够用了
<jyfl987> imadper: 不用tmux?
<ibodi> glad not upgraded to 12.10. seems many guys downgraded.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 据说nexus7有质量问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥问题？
<ofan> 我的目前一切都好
<ibodi> 4.1.0 每次升级都说升级不了，是怎么回事？
<ibodi> 过几周又提示升级
<ibodi> 是否 root 过的原因？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我不知道是否真的 你可以去搜
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 以前屏幕会闪，现在好了
<jyfl987> ofan: 自己搜
<jyfl987> 发现个term based的看表格的 vi keybinding 很不错
<ofan> jyfl987: 都是7月份的
<ofan> 屏幕翘边早就没了
<ofan> 屏幕闪貌似也修复了
<jyfl987> 有什么工具可以把 xlsx转换成csv?
<adam8157> roylez: \rs huntxu MeaCulpa ofan jyfl987: http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/5/3603014/windows-live-messenger-retirement-skype
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Microsoft to retire Windows Live Messenger in favor of Skype | The Verge
<jyfl987> adam8157: 早上就知道了 so what?
<adam8157> jyfl987: ms真霸气
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这没什么吧 比不上nokia
<ibodi> jyfl987:  copy + paste => gedit -> replace \t with ,
<jyfl987> ibodi: hmm 你说的是vim那个该死的paste问题么
<ibodi> 我只会用 gedit.
<ibodi> not sure how to use vi or vim
<ibodi> 我的 gedit 刚刚处理 75M IP 都没有问题。这个 gedit 不是很好吗，噶吗用VI ？
<jyfl987> ibodi: 因为你是老板 不需要经常性的做处理 不过也有可能你降级了 是 gfrog adam8157 那样的qa  自然也就可以用sed awk什么的了
<adam8157> jyfl987: watch your mouth
<ibodi> 也是。我基本运用的。不过我也不是老板。普通员工也是可以用 gedit 的。
<ibodi> 现在不讲阶级斗争
<ibodi> 给 ubuntu 捐10美元不收啊。起价25美元。真是的。
<ibodi> Linux Apache MySQL PHP HTML 大多要上千。就 ubuntu 最便宜。，还是捐个自己了。
<ibodi> 哈
<ibodi> ofan 告诉我PP帐号给你捐10$
<ibodi> ofan 请你吃CAKE 不要啊？
<ibodi> 汗！那算了。一个星期才送出一个CAKE ，真是的。祝福吉祥吧。
<airead> 谁去过 车库咖啡？
<adam8157> 我
<cherrot> airead: 又是什么gaoji东西？
<airead> 在那里，大家都 gaoji
<airead> 我还没去过呢，改天去转转，新鲜新鲜
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我把 cake 看成 cmake 了……
<airead> 然后呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后没有然后了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 最近有点眼晕。
<airead> 然后大家都去吃饭了
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 如何让wubi安装不使用网络下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392294 网络下载太慢，需要70小时，等不了。已经下载了需要的文件ubuntu-12.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz，并将它与wubi放在同一目录下，但安装时，wubi仍采用网络下载，怎么办？实际上我昨天曾经安装成功过一次 …
<ofan> ibodi 走了？
<sjd_zeus> 有ipad下的irc聊天软件吗？
<sjd_zeus> 人呢，都去睡觉了？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 很想帮你, 不过屌丝没有ipad
<smoking> 有
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 我也没有，给MM弄呢，找了个sshclient,没找到irc的
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 哦, 这里屌丝多, 应该问不到... 不知道有没有#ipad这种房间, 你去问问吧....
<imadper> sjd_zeus: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/colloquy-irc-client/id302000478?mt=8
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Colloquy - IRC Client for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store
<airead> 谁知道 “真的是炮” 是出自哪里？
<smoking> 没听过
<airead> smoking, 全句是 ”我勒个擦擦擦，真的是炮，他竟然真的拿出了炮……“
<smoking> 。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是qe
<jyfl987> 不过跟qa差不多
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux 怎么装温7系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392296 用U盘和光盘都不行 开机后不能装 请问还需要改什么地方吗？？？求高人指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 youngneymar — 2012-11-06 13:14
<airead> 《屌丝男士》第四集里的
<imadper> jyfl987: qe和qa啥区别?
<piggybox> sjd_zeus: limechat应该有ipad版吧，不过是收费的
<jyfl987> imadper: 至少有4个级别的差异
<imadper> jyfl987: 说来听听?
<jyfl987> imadper: 再发一遍 我刚才退了
<imadper> jyfl987: 我说, 我不知道这俩还有区别呀...
<jyfl987> imadper: 很好 这段话要转抄 adam8157
<jyfl987> imadper: 最近列表里好多杭州招聘的 你要去不
<adam8157> jyfl987: damn it, stop annoying me
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 不去杭州... 我要是可以离开北京, 我就去深圳.
<imadper> qiao: www.360buy.com/product/687647.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<slucx> 返回x-window的WM_CLASS的工具叫啥？谁提醒一下…
 * slucx 返回x-window的WM_CLASS的工具叫啥？谁提醒一下…
<slucx> 知道了
<adam8157> slucx: xprop
<slucx> adam8157: 多谢，找到了
<adam8157> slucx: np
<slucx> adam8157: 试下xbindkeys
<yq> e
<jyfl987> imadper: 那就去深证吧
<yq> ？
<jyfl987> adam8157: heng
<yq> 初次玩IRC
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 你没读懂?
<jyfl987> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我说`我要是能离开北京的话, 我就去深圳的了`... 意思是说, 我没法离开北京呀...
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: Colloguy
<ofan> imadper: 去东莞
<yq> 表示我只看到一句：那就去深证吧
<imadper> ofan: ... 过去干嘛?
<jyfl987> imadper: 谁知道 也许你是想炫耀下你的户口
<ofan> imadper: 你懂得
<imadper> ofan: ..........
<yq> 。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> jyfl987: 随便你怎么说了.
<yq> 话说有学生物的美？
<yq> 没
<imadper> yq: ofan 是.
<jyfl987> yq: 你是？
<yq> 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是？？
<yq> 是……
<ofan> 专门解剖色大象
<jyfl987> 学到哪里了？
<yq> 研一
<ofan> jyfl987: 研究色大象
<yq> 。。。。
<yq> 我不研究动物……
<jyfl987> yq: 那你学什么专业的？
<imadper> yq: ofan 是研究色狒狒的.
<yq> 学校不好，只做分子块
<jyfl987> yq: 这么说你会分子生物学了？
<jyfl987> 别扯其他的 老实回答问题
<yq> 不是很懂……本科没学好。
<yq> 。。。。
<jyfl987> 我问你是不是学过 你考多少分我不管
<ofan> yq: 考考你
<yq> 额
<yq> 好吧
<ofan> yq: 色大象有几条腿？
<imadper> yq: 考考你, 色狒狒喜欢吃什么?
<yq> 你们都是坏淫……这可是我第一次IRC
<yq> 。。。。。
 * imadper ofan 你说你, 欺负人家新人有啥意思?
 * imadper sigh...
<ofan> 谁欺负了
<yq> 我表示只研究植物
<yq> 哈哈哈哈
<jyfl987> yq: 额 研究转基因么？
<ofan> 我是新来的
<yq> 嗯。
<jyfl987> yq: 有没有什么好留种 产量大的转基因作物》
<yq> 额。转基因作物的话，目前比较常见的就是大豆，水稻之类的
<jyfl987> 那能留种么？
<jyfl987> 有人转因土豆没？
<jyfl987> 我问题太多了 你有gtalk不？ 加下长期聊
<yq> 纯合子就可以留种
 * jyfl987 难得碰到学生物的
<yq> 呵呵
<ofan> 。。。。。
<jyfl987> 说人话
<yq> 我表示真心是新手
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要当博士？
<jyfl987> 那没关系 你不行可以问你同学 老师什么的
<yq> 我是说是……IRC之类的新手
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是 我想弄点好留种 产量大的作物 的种子 以备乱世
<smoking> 。。。
<ofan> …
<yq> 。。。。
<slucx> adam8157: 我现在stable用的爽歪歪
<yq> 乱世……
<jyfl987> yq: 加下gtalk?
<ofan> jyfl987: 你就盼着那一天了吧
<piggybox> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> slucx: 必须sid
<jyfl987> ofan: 考虑到历史上的人口歼灭率 我根本无所谓你们怎么笑 因为将来记录历史的可能是我
<yq> gtalk怎么加？
<jyfl987> 你gtalk也没有？
<yq> 有谷歌邮箱
<jyfl987> 那就算了 最近我已经不加新的qq好友了
<slucx> ..............................
<jyfl987> 有微薄么？
<yq> 新浪？
<ofan> yq: 他看上你了
<jyfl987> 恩哼？
<yq> 表示很早就忘记密码了……
<jyfl987> ofan: 我还没摸过 不会轻易下手的
<slucx> adam8157: 为毛？我感觉stable就挺好
<yq> 你给我个邮箱如何
<jyfl987> 那就算了 以后常来吧 或者给我引荐下你的同学们
<yq> 额
<yq> 以后常来
<yq> 先去补补IRC知识
<slucx> adam8157: 笔记本丢了，现在一切都出重新来过啊…
<yq> 收到邮箱
<slucx> adam8157: 以前的配置都没了
<adam8157> slucx: 我的重要数据有三四处备份
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 狡兔三窟
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就是
<slucx> adam8157: 以后我也备份
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是一个误操作就会覆盖全部
<slucx> adam8157: 现在不用awesome了，openbox+xbindkeys也爽歪歪…
<adam8157> pityonline: 已经到仓库了, 转运指令已经下了 不过因为飓风, 大概得等几天才能上飞机
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 优盘 移动硬盘 dropbox...
<jyfl987> 备份是必须的
<jyfl987> 但是p2p网络有点靠不住
<jyfl987> 20年以后 说不定就可以轻松破解你的数据了 但是那时候你还没挂
<vvcoder> 终于搞好了
<vvcoder> 感觉有那么一点点但疼
<vvcoder> 蛋疼
<vvcoder> 美人吗
<vvcoder> 没人吗
<vvcoder> 都睡觉了？
<airead> http://www.docin.com/p-333118544.html 这都什么跟什么啊
<kk> airead,啥网址y [00:00] &LT;OFAN&GT; 没人？ [00:02] &LT;KANDU&GT; OFAN: XD [01:01] &LT;^K^&GT; 新初 - docin.com豆丁网
<vvcoder> 呃。。。。
<airead> jyfl987, 看过你的照片了，感觉大不相同啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 昨天试了下 mplayer -vo aa 效果不是很好
<jyfl987> airead: 你见过我真人？
 * slucx 搜索真的用不成了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 莫非有什么增强的option? 怎么那个星球大战的就很玄呢
<airead> jyfl987, 刚刚人肉出来的，应该是真人的照片吧
<jyfl987> airead: 这还需要人肉？
<airead> jyfl987, 打个比方嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 星球大战那个不是aa画的吧，是一个个手动跳的
<jyfl987> airead: 你又没见过我真人 怎么比较不同？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有这么无聊的人？
<airead> jyfl987, 跟心里想的
<jyfl987> airead: 那你看我的是胡子照还是萌照？
<vvcoder> 网络好烂
<airead> jyfl987, 非萌照也
<jyfl987> airead: 那就是满脸大胡子的？
<ofan> airead: 什么东西
<vvcoder> 我4g内存，跑个虚拟机，还要开outlook和一大堆软件
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有！
<vvcoder> 还是x64的win7
<airead> jyfl987, 不多，有印
<vvcoder> 物语
<pityonline> adam8157: 谢谢通知，没问题
<airead> ofan, 一个人
<vvcoder> 感觉好慢
<vvcoder> 不会再爱了
<ofan> airead: 喔槽 这谁干的
<airead> ofan, 不是 things
<smoking> 测试。。。
<ofan> mysmilesnoopy 这是谁
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你？
<jyfl987> airead: 那你心里认为我是怎样的？
<airead> ofan, 你说的是那个链接？
<ofan> airead: 对
<airead> jyfl987, 让别人知道不？
<ofan> airead: 谁传上去的
<airead> airead, 不晓得啊，刚搜到的
<airead> ofan, 同上
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 公司里几十号人同时用一根4MB的光纤, 不过其实很多人都在忙根本就没上网, 但是开个163.com之类的都会慢得跟什么似的. 有什么办法知道是谁占用了带宽么? 不方便到每个人的电脑上操作的说.
<ofan> 尼玛 不是五毛搜集证据吧
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: qos
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 每个ip限速
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 谢谢~, 我先瞧瞧~~ :
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:先查看一下网内是否有arp攻击。。
<vvcoder> 检查病毒
<imadper> Patrick_DJ: 用排除法, 一跟一跟网线的拔下来, 当拔下某一根网线之后网速明显提升了, 那就是那个孙子用的网!.
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 都装了卡巴正版的, 应该没毒吧~ 0_0
<ofan> imadper: 这样估计不行
<Patrick_DJ> imadper: 那样影响不好的说~~ =_=
<imadper> ofan: 为啥?
<ofan> imadper: 链接都断开了
<imadper> Patrick_DJ: 还好吧... 别人问你, 你就说你在抢修线路.
<ofan> imadper: 够阴
<imadper> ofan: ... 我明明是在搞笑, 你不要这么认真好吧...
<Patrick_DJ> imadper: 晕~~
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:下载一个wireshark看看是不是有谁开了p2p终结者之类的软件。。如果有arp攻击的话，wireshark里能查处来看Mac地址能不能和你的网管的mac地址对上。。
<ofan> imadper: 。。一点都不好笑
<hexgen> 现在你的路由器里show mac一下。。
<imadper> ofan: .............
<hexgen> 看看网内有多少台正在通过网管的机器。。
<sjd_zeus> 最信不过的就是所谓的正版杀毒软件
<g0t3n> 有没有哪位编译3.6内核启动后发现vesa和intel驱动冲突的呢?
<sjd_zeus> 我现在有个问题哦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://m.sohu.com/n/356711173/?page=1&_smuid=0gSHlyhPq0GOIFSLXAODOx&fr=3w&v=2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 谷歌证实Android存在欺诈漏洞 承诺下一版修复-科技频道-手机搜狐
<hexgen> 我公司里前段时间老有人开p2p玩游戏。。后来被我查到了。。
<sjd_zeus> 一台RHEL5.4的服务器，只有一台机器可用ping,其他机器都不行，所有机器都不能ssh连接
<ofan> hexgen: 怎么罚的
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 看hosts.deny?  rh的系统不懂
<hexgen> 一般被查到了，关了就是了。没有什么惩罚不惩罚的，平时都挺好的哥们儿。。
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 你那还算好吧, 我还看到有人用"风行"视频播放器, 死命的上传...
<ofan> 不怕下载 就怕上传
<sjd_zeus> 之前都没有问题的，今天突然出现这种问题了
<g0t3n> Patrick_DJ,  不能在路由上限制udp的流量么
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 啥游戏要p2p...
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:上传不怕。。怕堵塞。。因为是光纤，而且很少有人用上传带宽。。
<Patrick_DJ> g0t3n: 没试过~, 我不是网管... 不过想跟网管提建议~
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:暗黑破坏神3.香港服务器。。
<ofan> hexgen: 上传影响很大
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 只有在下载的时候才有p2p连接吧
<ofan> 我这只要有人全速上传，基本网络就废的
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 等那哥们儿下完了，就好了
<Patrick_DJ> 支持ofan...
<hexgen> ofan:一看你就是看风行，看快播的主。。
<ofan> 80%的速度上传影响都很大
<piggybox> hexgen: d3的下载也可以不用bt的
<ofan> hexgen: 迅雷，还有用qq的
<MeaCulpa> D3 可以选择下载方式，纯http下载俄大
<ofan> 对
<ofan> d3下完就好了
<hexgen> 上行带宽主要是负责确保连接用的，也就是说，保持线路通畅的。当主机A发送数据包过来之后，要有一个奇偶校验，一般情况下上行是用来做这个的，但是p2p不同，p2p，是用来建立独立通信信道的，为了保持信道通畅，这个带宽会一直被占用着。。
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 很多东西都这么干的，连QQ都这么干，你封QQ不...
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 当然，除非一个人同时和1024个妹子视频...
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:QQ的信道带宽占用很小。。除非你用QQ旋风。。
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 全公司QQ就难说了...
<MeaCulpa> 某些公司用QQ作业务的，还真有点意思
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:在我的网络里如果有人的上行带宽达到200K,我就封他了。。
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 最恨那些独占网络的!
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:QQ的上行带宽是10k~20K左右。。
<weakiwi> 我用学校宽带挂bt
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 我在公司里随便起rsync
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:而且我公司是10M光纤。。
<imadper> 在学校最好用pt  cc weakiwi
<weakiwi> 我们学校每个教师都有两个到四个网络接口
<weakiwi> 可是却不给我们用
<jyfl987> imadper: 要用两分法  一根根拔 也只有你这种运维才能想得出来
<weakiwi> pt太残忍了
<jyfl987> airead: 你说
<airead> 一个运行在softirq中的内核模块可能在cpu的8个核上随机运行，如果是内存 numa 结构的话，结果比只运行在一个核上还慢，有啥子办法没？ 我是编译了8个相同的模块
<wolftankk> 好久不上来了-_-
<hexgen> weakiwi:教师用的是教育网，跟你宿舍里的不一样。。
<weakiwi> 我也不能用得太明显了
 * MeaCulpa 经常用rsync代替sftp/scp来下载
<imadper> jyfl987: 你同时只影响一个人, 不会引起暴动.
<hexgen> weakiwi:教育网去年我了解的是已经达到10G了
<weakiwi> 一直是用手机的otg加个usb网卡，速度可想而之
<imadper> jyfl987: 也就你这种码农, 知道个两分法就什么地方都想套上去.
<jyfl987> imadper: 只是瞬间的 用路由的方法 比如断一秒看流量的标量
<weakiwi> 我们宿舍没有接入
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: sftp/scp很慢啊
<weakiwi> 教室有接入
<jyfl987> imadper: 你根本就不懂 就以为不能 额
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 恩，所以要rsync, 利用起对端的CPU
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 还要两头压缩
<imadper> jyfl987: 能这样就根本不用断网了.
<jyfl987> 办公室里ip分配是有池子的 把这个池子用两份法 每次屏蔽一半 很快就能搞定了
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:你这种方法局限性很大的。。需要源支持。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 那就去要权限
<imadper> jyfl987: 限制端口速度就行了, 何必要断开.
<jyfl987> imadper: 抓包吧
<ofan> airead: 绑定cpu？
<jyfl987> 可以算出来的
<imadper> jyfl987: 垃圾码农思想.
<jyfl987> 抓包给 mac记数
<hexgen> imadper:除非专用网管，普通的3层交换，和路由器，很难做到密不透凤
<airead> jyfl987, 不胖，没有大胡子，戴个眼镜，文质彬彬的，又有些高傲，偏高，脸瘦
<jyfl987> 抓个一份种就知道了
<imadper> hexgen: 哎呀... 我一开始说拔网线来排除, 就是开个玩笑...
<jyfl987> airead: 额 那是我多年以前 可惜啊 你来晚了 我已经过了青春期
<imadper> hexgen: 赶上 jyfl987 非得较真儿.
<ofan> jyfl987: 那每次要等到ip过期才能做下一次
<ofan> 而且链接也断了
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • UBUNTU12.04 linux 64bit RabbitVCS安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392301 刚开始用的是12.10 安装Rabbitcs 使用起来没有任何问题。但是因为12.10系统下eclipse总是无端崩溃，所以换了12.04.。但是这个rabbitcs 就安装不成功了。。。。。。 有没有成功的啊。分享下。嗄 统计信 …
<hexgen> 如果做网管的话，我非常推荐大家用一台破机器做个软路由。。经济实惠。功能强大
<hexgen> 100M带宽足以。。
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 软路由用什么软件呢? linux下的么?
<hexgen> 首选是RouteOS
<airead> ofan, 我是编译了8个模块，在模块的第一句就 if (  smp_processor_id() ...) 如果不是我想要的 cpu 就 return NF_ACCEPT 了
<Patrick_DJ> 了解, 我搜搜看~
<jyfl987> imadper: 没办法 程序员的毛病 因为编译器也喜欢较真
<hexgen> 是一套linux下开发的操作系统。。
<hexgen> 专用的。。
<hexgen> 有破解版。。
<hexgen> 正版的也就是百十块钱。。
<ofan> tomato啊
<jyfl987> 根本不需要破解 真要用别人的 就花点钱
<imadper> jyfl987: 得了, 不少好的程序员不喜欢较真儿的.
<ofan> 要毛正版
<jyfl987> 别人也不容易
<ofan> 路由os很多开源免费的
<jyfl987> 程序员何苦为难程序员对不对？ 要为难就去为难运维和测试
<jyfl987> imadper: 你说的是 shell程序员？  cc MeaCulpa
<hexgen> ofan:我推荐这个是有道理的，因为这个的技术支持比较好，而且有专门的操作指南和技术资料。。
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你老鄙視運維和測試幹嘛 = =
<jyfl987> hexgen: 你推荐盗版 基本上在这里就是死罪
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我没有啊
<huntxu> jyfl987: 苦大仇深的 =.=
<ofan> hexgen: 免费的绝对不输这个
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 图形界面还是命令行啊?
<jyfl987> huntxu: 有仇不代表鄙视啊 你讨厌老板 应该也没啥资格鄙视他吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我不是程序员，我不懂shell, 我不喜欢较真
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 很好
<Patrick_DJ> 呃, 看到了.
<hexgen> jyfl987:我不是推荐盗版，可以先用盗版测试一下，给公司用当然要正版，而且有些大家都懂的。。
<huntxu> jyfl987: 好吧，用詞不當，你老仇恨運維和測試幹嘛
<vvcoder> 较真你妹的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 因为没其他的可仇恨的了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我只在午饭后一小时里面较真，脑里体操时间，诡辩活动时间
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:命令行的，配置好IP后有图形插件。。
<ofan> RT @theCNPresident: 美国还是图样图森破，到了这个时候连谁当总统都不知道。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 午饭后一小时我会随便找个话题随便找个立场，用google来玩玩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 诡便好
<ofan> 跪便好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，锻炼脑子，提升Google功力
<hexgen> 常有理。。。
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 谢谢~
<airead> ofan, 翻译之神啊
 * imadper 你们的方法越说越麻烦了... Patrick_DJ 你就受苦去拔网线吧...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你是运维还是测试？
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 其实可以每个电脑装个监控软件
<ofan> 直接控制流量
<jyfl987> imadper: 玩玩嘛  你以为他们真的是帮忙？
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:现在你不好限速的原因是，一可能你的防火墙的功能不够强大，二出口太多，三防火墙配置过于复杂。。可以考虑用这个放在你的防火墙后面，做网关机器。。
<huntxu> jyfl987: 都不是 = =
 * pityonline 有人改过 Android 上的 apk 软件吗？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我也是在玩玩呀...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 那你是？
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 我倒是可以写个监视流量的, 只是涉及到隐私问题, 要被怀疑是不是自带了截屏之类的功能... =_=
<jyfl987> imadper: ]
<hexgen> ofan:不太现实。。
<huntxu> jyfl987: 打雜
 * MeaCulpa 网管最简单的就是直接弄个Squid, 让大家走代理...
<hexgen> ofan:你不可能跑到老总的办公室去，和老总说。老总我给您装个监控软件。。
<jyfl987> huntxu: 看来是高级职位
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 或者你用你的电脑做网关
<Patrick_DJ> imadper: 那得至少拔一下午...
<ofan> 然后分析流量
<jyfl987> hexgen: s/监控/安全/
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: “老总我给你设个设置，上网就快了”
<imadper> Patrick_DJ: 你换os, 至少得两天.
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:哈哈哈～～
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 某些门户网站完全应该squid cache掉
<Patrick_DJ> imadper: 从那以后, 我就对拔插之类的活动不再感兴趣了, 你懂的.
<MeaCulpa> Squid, 只开80端口
<MeaCulpa> 让炒股票的去死吧
<MeaCulpa> 很快就会被fire
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:代理的功能和软路由做网关的功能是一样的，但是软路由的操作会简单许多，而且不用申请太多费用。。
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 装个squid要很多钱么？
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 太麻烦了, 网管不得干, 估计也干不来... 0_0
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:关键是装在哪？
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 装个squid 你可以申请一个很好的电脑自己玩，爽阿
<microcai> Patrick_DJ:  吃印度产的油可以恢复
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 你自家电脑阿
 * adam8157 TP T430u上市了 http://www.360buy.com/product/755164.html
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 下片么？
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 你工位上，买个强劲的机器，自己玩，开Squid之类，多好
<Patrick_DJ> 其实很多时候, 都是些非技术的部门最占带宽.
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 想干嘛干嘛
<yq> 讨论的好火热啊
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:各个公司的情况不一样，我们公司，要想批台电脑出来，很麻烦。。好几个领导签字。。而且用自己的电脑做网管，网卡的流量会变大，如果你下载东西开个什么特权，你后面的机器就都上不了网了。。
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 你们公司买电脑手续比买网络设备麻烦？omg...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买不起
<smoking> 固态硬盘有点小哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 装
<jyfl987> Patrick_DJ: 比如美工？
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:我们单位只要花钱都麻烦。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我上次跟你说过我的财政状况的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有房的人啊
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 网络设备显然比PC贵
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 那个也是技术类的~, 咱们的美术部还是很牛A的~ :D
<jyfl987> adam8157: 房奴就更买不起了不是
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:但是做软路由的电脑500块钱的配置就够。。
 * adam8157 闪, 开会
<jyfl987> Patrick_DJ: 我了解 有的美工其实是有品味 有设计能力的程序员而已
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 我都想转美术的, 可惜画画水平太差了.
<jyfl987> Patrick_DJ: 可以去做建模
<Patrick_DJ> 我现在最大的感觉就是公司花几千块钱买的宽带, 还不如每人装个几十块钱的宽带, 那些反而还流畅多了. 至少我家里几十块的宽带跑起多欢快的~
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/212754.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图]20周年ThinkPad X1 Carbon限量版来了_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<vvcoder> 买光纤吧
<vvcoder> 另外，是不是有人在下载挂机
<jyfl987> Patrick_DJ: 那不一样 公司装的是企业带宽 价格差好多
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 我喜欢平面的~~
<jyfl987> Patrick_DJ: 那你只好努力了
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 嗯~~ 0_0
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:你用家用的光纤或者是ADSL给我组个网。。
<yq> 有木有学bioinformatics的？
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 啥?
<yq> 生物信息
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:如果你能忍受VPN的时不时的掉线就行。。
 * pityonline 有人改过 Android 上的 apk 软件吗？
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 几十块的是共享宽带. 三级代理以下的~
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:恩。。我知道，你想给每台电脑装这么个东西，然后你的共享打印怎么实现？？
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 我要玩龙之谷的~
<yq> 。。。。
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:然后传文件全是QQ。。
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 这点到是... 共享不好实现, 总不能再加个网卡什么的... =_=
<hexgen> 然后公司的共享文件库现在基本用迅雷。。
<yq> 大家都用什么vpn啊？
<hexgen> Patrick_DJ:行了，用不了多久，你看吧，你的服务器不是硬盘坏了就是网卡坏了。。
<yq> 有没有free的？
<hexgen> yq:用google的
<hexgen> yq:goAgent
<yq> to hexgen 我去google下
<Patrick_DJ> hexgen: 0_0
<hexgen> yq:翻墙神器。。每天1G流量。。
<yq> 哇……
<hexgen> tq:free的
<MeaCulpa> goAgent又不能socks, 不能udp
<jyfl987> yq: 拉点你同学进来吧
<MeaCulpa> 和vpn不是一个市场吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我现在在公司 全天都用linode 代理 额
<yq> 额……这个我只能跟你说尽力
<jyfl987> yq: 必须
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:能翻墙就够了。。免费的vpn不是速度太慢，就是根本连不上的。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是要去就去vpn出口在国外的公司
<yq> 额
<yq> 我最近一直在用代理99
<yq> 每天50m流量
<hexgen> yq:free?
<yq> 是的
<hexgen> yq:快么？？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 果壳以前是国际专线 香港出口的 但问题是人太多 分配不来慢
<yq> 还算可以……曾上youtube看视频了
<yq> 它有收费线路
<hexgen> goAgent在windows下很好使。但是在linux下，我怀疑是我的设置有问题。有的时候连不上。。
<yq> 我用的免费的
<yq> 嗯
<yq> 最近一直在被各种网络问题烦扰。灰常无语
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/33294781/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 暗戀了三十四年
 * hexgen 正在CentOS下建设自己的RAC服务器。。
 * hexgen 当前配置：AMD X2 64 4G内存 40G+1T硬盘 Gforce 8600显卡。。
 * hexgen 暂时对cpu性能保持怀疑。。
<yq> jyfl987: 在win下怎么IRC啊？最好是用浏览器，除了opera
<ofan> yq: web登录
<yq> ofan: 想起来了
<yq> 3q
<hexgen> yq:除了opera还真么什么好办法。。
<yq> hexgen: web登录。我知道了。
<yq> hexgen: 可以去拉我滴同学了
<hexgen> yq:没用过。。
<yq> hexgen: 貌似我现在就是……web登录的
<jyfl987> yq: 有好多win下的irc工具 专门的有mirc 但是需要破解 不好  你可以用 pidgin 但是这个体积有点大  而且默认依赖的gtk需要在线下载安装
<jyfl987> yq: pidgin.im 去找下 离线安装包 for windows
<jyfl987> yq: 对了 还有个解决方案 n年前 我用lua写了一个 额
<jyfl987> 不支持中文输入
<yq> jyfl987: 我决定让他们用web登录
<yq> jyfl987: 哈哈哈哈
<jyfl987> 现在也许支持了 murgalua应该已经支持中文了
<yq> jyfl987: 我现在就是用web的
<jyfl987> yq: 前途不大
<yq> jyfl987: 你不是让我拉同学嘛……最简便的方法就是web登录了
<jyfl987> yq: 哦 记得带手纸
<yq> jyfl987: ？
<jyfl987> yq: 你哪里的？
<yq> jyfl987: 你好邪恶……China
<jyfl987> yq: 我说省份
<yq> jyfl987: 山东。你呢
<yq> ？
<jyfl987> yq: 我安徽
<jyfl987> 山东的果然好玩
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不是北京的？
<yq> jyfl987: ……
<imadper> chatzilla....
<yq> jyfl987: 哪里好玩的说
<ofan> yq: 山东哪里
<yq> ofan: 现在在济南
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 山大？
<yq> ofan: 不是……三流不如的学校
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 你被阿蛋忽悠了吧 你听他说我有房 以为是帝都的
<ofan> nnnnd 耳机线又废了
<jyfl987> yq: 我认识的几个山东的 都还挺可爱的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我直觉觉得你是北京的
<yq> jyfl987: 好吧……女生？
<ofan> im
<jyfl987> yq: 你来摸摸看？
<ofan> imadper: 懂不懂耳机线
<imadper> ofan: 只知道比较有名的...
<jyfl987> ofan: 为何？ 说点理由
<yq> jyfl987: 果断剪掉……
<ofan> imadper: 壕
<imadper> ofan: .................
<ofan> jyfl987: 霸气
<ofan> imadper: 推荐个
<imadper> ofan: dart/海洋之心/古河这种的...
<imadper> ofan: 你啥耳机?
<yq> lab里一群老师在学光合测定仪器
<yq> 囧
<yq> 我就在聊天
<ofan> imadper: 我现在不清楚是线的问题还是插头的问题
<imadper> ofan: 为啥要换线? 我的意思是, 你想提升哪个方面..
<ofan> imadper: tf10
<imadper> ofan: .... 那你自己换个插头吧?
<ofan> 我不想换，现在接触不好
<imadper> ofan: 勇冲的插头也就30
<ofan> 老是一个耳朵响
<imadper> ofan: 老是? 分线器坏了?
<LeithWong> 好久不来了。。。
<ofan> imadper: 插头附近
<imadper> ofan: 哦. 你听女声?
<ofan> imadper: 扭一扭线就好，动一下又不行
<yq> 网速好慢……
<ofan> imadper: 啥女生
<LeithWong> 有没有北京的 想找工作的 java工程师 要求三年工作经验左右
<imadper> ofan: 你听啥类型的音乐嘛~
<ofan> imadper: 摇滚，电子。这有毛关系
<jyfl987> ofan: 我哪里霸气了 你漏了一个字吧
<imadper> ofan: 很不同的...
<ofan> 单元还是好的
<jyfl987> yq: 看来你是个妞
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 单元肯定是好的.
<imadper> ofan: 那你来个便宜的古河就行了.
<yq> jyfl987: 我是干妞的
<ofan> imadper: 多少米
<imadper> ofan: 不超过130
<ofan> yq: 领导？
<ofan> imadper: 。。。。。。
<imadper> ofan: 我说的rmb
<yq> ofan: 钓丝
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14230997559&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1352185101_3k9_1143684099
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 发烧原装日本进口古河线 定制UE TF10 5PRO插针线 非常漂亮-淘宝网
<ofan> 我这个25刀
<ofan> 其实就是国产
<imadper> ofan: tf10?? 这么便宜... 我也想要....
<ofan> imadper: 我说线
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04下的chrome 鼠标手势，弹出右键菜单问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392304 使用鼠标手势时，按下右键立刻弹出右键菜单，然后滑动鼠标，不出鼠标手势。然后松开右键，右键菜单消失，鼠标手势出现。 Gestures for Chrome汉化版、英文版以及Mouse Stroke 都不好用 …
<jyfl987> yq: 原来你是拉拉
<ofan> imadper: 感恩节下星期，会降价
<jyfl987> 不过我不介意
<yq> jyfl987: 不懂……
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是哪里的？ 也山东的？
<imadper> ofan: 哦... 有钱人... 买dart的辉煌线吧... 不过那个丑....
<ofan> imadper: 估计100刀以下就能拿下
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> ofan: 买个lisp商业版吧 让屌丝妒忌死
<imadper> ofan: 太贵了, 买不起...
<ofan> jyfl987: 不搞lisp
<yq> 我现在的网速开什么都开不了了……
<ofan> jyfl987: 学haskell吧
<nopcall> 各种 gae失效 上sf都上不了了。
<imadper> ofan: 8心八芯海洋之心?
<ofan> imadper: 我又买不到
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 造孽啊，才3点...
<imadper> ofan: 古河你能买到. 专门做咸菜的, 日本厂子貌似.
<yq> 想入手一款安卓低端机，求推荐啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 没意义
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jyfl987> yq: 小辣椒？
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<imadper> ofan: 泽丰你买得到不?
<ofan> imadper: 咸菜…
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<ofan> imadper: 不知道
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 就这么叫呀...
<yq> jyfl987: 5-6百
<yq> jyfl987: 的
<imadper> ofan: 泽丰是大牌子的代工厂, 你去搜搜, 现在森海的耳机好像就是泽丰在做.
<imadper> ofan: 你看看amazon能不能买到.
<palomino|working> .. , roylez
<palomino|working> 一不留神被攻击了 , roylez
<roylez_> palomino|working: 我千辛万苦在培训的时候k你，不容易啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你怎么上来的
<palomino|working> 擦... , roylez
<yq> roylez是who？
<ofan> imadper: 貌似线和头都有问题
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 连了哪个一分钟2元的wifi
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你可以的...
<jyfl987> yq: 小辣椒就是那个价格
<ofan> 要么是蓝牙适配器插口不好
<ofan> 索尼的质量啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不知道谁会来Charge你，还是他们找培训的联系人统一算
<imadper> ofan: 那你就换了吧. zephone的极光线, 不知道英文叫啥...
<yq> jyfl987: 额。我去看看……最近选了款华为T8620
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 用吧，公司买单
<ofan> imadper: 多少米
<imadper> ofan: 目测四百以上
<jyfl987> yq: 你都买了 还球什么推荐
<ofan> imadper: 没钱
<imadper> ofan: 那就古河吧.......
<ofan> imadper: 买了送我吧
<yq> jyfl987: 没买啊……只是选了款。
<ofan> 先凑合用着，折腾l'n
<yq> jyfl987: 从卓越上看到的。550+的价位
<ofan> 折腾烂了再换
<jyfl987> yq: 那就买华为吧 毕竟是新出的 可能好点
<yq> jyfl987: 谁知道呢……话说你是什么专业滴
<jyfl987> 要是好的话 跟我说下 我对我的g7已经忍无可忍了
<jyfl987> yq: 媒介经营管理
<yq> jyfl987: 额
<yq> jyfl987: 我现在在找在我们学校能用的h3c inode客户端
<banban> 请教一下 我如何查看自己电脑上 perl的版本
<jyfl987> yq: 难说 还是研究点别的方法吧
<imadper> banban: perl -v
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) banban
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的kindle是翻墙版么
<imadper> yq: h3c... 我们学校也是...
<yq> jyfl987: 额。学校最近换网络。刚换移动的。用的是这个
<yq> h3c inode
<yq> imadper: 你们用的么客户端啊
<imadper> yq: 随便, 自己选.
<yq> imadper: 这么好？官方是什么客户端啊
<imadper> yq: 我用的是我们年级一个人用python实现的一个
<imadper> yq: 官方不是有 inode吗?
<imadper> yq: 还有一个cli版本的, linux1x
<imadper> yq
<jyfl987> 无线网络可以随便换mac不？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 可以
<yq> imadper: 那是win下的。我在Linux下找了一些，不能用的说
<imadper> yq: 哦, 那你加油.
<yq> imadper: 打电话问移动客服，居然没听过linux……哭了
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你看 我有个 kindle 是翻墙版 我就没输过密码什么的 我觉得他是用mac标识的 所以如果我把他的mac用我的无线网卡冒充 不就在哪里都可以免费上网了么
<imadper> yq: 客服? 天真.
<imadper> yq: 电信的客服连dhcp都不懂.
<roylez_> jyfl987: ........
<yq> imadper: 哈哈……
<jyfl987> roylez_: 觉得如何？
<banban> imadper: 谢谢
<imadper> banban: 啥?
<roylez_> jyfl987: 丫高级，万一把kindle的翻墙也搞死了，那就好了
<imadper> banban: 哦.... ...
<banban> imadper: 不是你刚才告诉我怎么看版本的吗
<jyfl987> roylez_: 我只是要用他的免费上网
<imadper> banban: 恩, 我给忘了...
<banban> imadper: 你写错了 应该是小写v
<imadper> banban: 我写的就是小写的v
<imadper> banban: 你自己去看看去.
<imadper> perl -v -V 你对比一下,  我之前给你的是大写的还是小写的. banban
<banban> imadper: 哦 我看错了 谢谢
<imadper> banban: np.
<banban> v5.16 是v5.6 之前还是之后的版本阿
<imadper> banban: 之后的.
<imadper> banban: 很新.
<sjd_zeus> NND,让IDC的工程师去给我重启个服务器，插着USB键盘，启动的时候刷屏，告诉我服务器坏了，一堆报错
<sjd_zeus> 气死我了
<banban> imadper: 哦 谢谢
<imadper> banban: 不用.
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<jyfl987> roylez: kindle那个是3g 我看打电话恐怕都可以
<jyfl987> roylez: ip也是美国的 哼哼
<imadper> ofan: 我也想买tf10... 啥时候降到25刀呀...
<ofan> imadper: 感恩节后
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 好. 到时候找人帮我带.
<ofan> imadper: 直接看amazon的页面就行了
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 好.
<ofan> 黑色星期五 还挂黑死带
<imadper> 现在168刀, 不敢想呀...
<ofan> imadper: 降价是降到60还是70的，不是25
<imadper> ofan: 那也可以.
<imadper> ofan: tf10比tf15好.
<imadper> ofan: tf15用的人少, 配件不好买.
<ofan> imadper: 没区别
<imadper> ofan: 外形略不同.
<piggybox> jyfl987: kindle的免费3G其实是限流量的，每月50M
<jyfl987> piggybox: 不会吧？
<ofan> imadper: 等我赚钱了就上ue 的订制
<jusss> 国内有Kindle了?
<jyfl987> piggybox: 我想弄个走usb的外设 可以上3g网络 用我的kindle的mac
<imadper> ofan: 那种12单元的定制? 你又不是歌手, 需要舞台监听那种....
<piggybox> jyfl987: 再说kindle的浏览器很渣，也就能下下书罢了
<imadper> ofan: 有钱了, 果断箱子呀...
<ofan> imadper: 不要最高端
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 哦. 考虑大奥不?
<jyfl987> piggybox: 所以要弄出来用
<ofan> imadper: 我目前只爱入耳
<ofan> imadper: 没听过
<ofan> 反正我觉得tf10这价格值
<insurgo222> = -数学不好  学编程容易么
<imadper> ofan: 可以考虑换个厂子.
<imadper> ofan: 恩, tf10确实是难得的好耳机.
<ofan> insurgo222: 想学就学
<imadper> insurgo222: 挺好的.
<ofan> imadper: 之前从没听过 当时买的时候怕是个魔声的水平
<jyfl987> piggybox: 据说现在有一种3g标准 是变频的来着
<imadper> ofan: 怎么可能... tf10都可以数乐器了...
<jyfl987> 跟软件无线电一样 只是频率范围有点窄
<insurgo222> TF10除了佩戴 都很碉堡啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 跳频？
<imadper> insurgo222: ofan 耳洞大.
<ofan> insurgo222: 佩戴不悲剧
<jyfl987> ofan: 恩 好像还是土共搞的那个
<ofan> insurgo222: 弄个舒服的套子
<ofan> jyfl987: …
<insurgo222> ofan:我买的UE700  自己比较喜欢
<jyfl987> ofan: 不对 是4G
<ofan> insurgo222: 好吗吃？
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4312657691&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1352187615_3k6_1600093077
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Ultimate UE18Pro六单元定制入耳式 思维行货包邮-圆声带(原声带)-淘宝网
<ofan> jyfl987: 你又钻研通信了？
<imadper> ofan: 适合你这种土豪.
<ofan> imadper: 太高端，等我老了耳朵不好使了再买
<jyfl987> ofan: 只是了解而已 你知道我的 我什么都不精通的 只是刚好了解
<imadper> ofan: 其实吧, 我喜欢westone的...
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在哪有精通的
<imadper> ofan: 不过tf10真的是很优秀.
<jyfl987> ofan: 有 比如阿蛋走的路子 给内核提交补丁什么的 我肯定玩不了
<ofan> imadper: 据说助听器音质不错
<imadper> ofan: 其实吧, 几千快的东西, 素质一般都不差, 就看风格了.
<imadper> ofan: 助听器的东西, 比较有吸引的就是佩戴舒适.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统重新安装操作不当，导致卡在（initramfs）：界面，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392306 xp和linux双系统，一个在c，一个在g盘 linux系统崩溃了，然后重装， 我是先吧linux那个分区删掉了---好像重装的方法不对，疯掉了，脑子被转头杂了，忘记grub …
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要把内核代码都review一遍也能提交不少补丁
<ugoub> http://www.eeo.com.cn/2012/1105/235646.shtml
<kk> ugoub,啥网址y 研究称数学可引发生理疼痛 - 经济观察网 － 专业财经新闻网站
<jyfl987> ofan: 没那精力啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 从子系统开始啊
<ofan> 驱动什么的
<ofan> 据说rasp pi放出的显示驱动质量很差
<jyfl987> ofan: 我这不是想做个内核模块 实现个forth 并且支持调用syscall么 但是薇菜坑我 不给我资料
<jyfl987> ofan: broadcom不是放出了驱动了么 首个开源的soc上的视频驱动
<jyfl987> 由供应商提供的
<ofan> jyfl987: 对
<ofan> jyfl987: 据说代码质量比较烂
<jyfl987> ofan: 毕竟比不上大厂 何况是小产品线
<jyfl987> ofan: 这东西 得arm和broadcom协商以后 指定那个gpu厂出个驱动才行
<jyfl987> 是 mayli还是 v开头那个
<jyfl987> ofan: 你什么时候回国？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道 先找工作再说
<jyfl987> ofan: 那回来记得给我带个rpi
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 你可以直接买
<jyfl987> ofan: 能不花钱何苦呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦
<ofan> 我都买不起
<mayli> jy	?
<jyfl987> ofan: 瞎说 卖点食品券
<jyfl987> mayli: 我说的是arm那个图形核心
<jyfl987> mayli: mayli400 什么的
<ofan> 玛丽4k
<jyfl987> 李梅? mayli
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 升级gnome3.6 全面转移到systemd之后默认X启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392309 情况是这样的，看了各位大虾的各种gnome的帖子之后，终于还是决定全面转到systemd,并把gnome升级到3.6。在升级之前3.6之前，system已经完全转移成功，配置也是按照system的鸟文的wiki …
<jiero> adam8157: 原来家里就有蛋白粉的。
<vvcoder> systemctl
<vvcoder> systemctl gdm.service
<jyfl987> jiero: 你家里有？
 * slucx openbox 不能用F1~F12这些键吗？配置快捷键的时候…
<yq> ÎÒÓÖ»ØÀ´ÁË
<kk> yq say: 我又回来了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> yq: 渣客户端.
<vvcoder> zh_CN.UTF-8
<yq> 刚换
<yq> 如何
<slucx> 为啥我能看到gb2312的
<yq> opera的irc默认的
<yq> 现在呢？
<imadper> yq: 正常了
<yq> imadper: 额……这就好
<yq> 大家都在忙什么呢
 * slucx 汗，不能用W-F1这样发送窗口
<vvcoder> locale-gen
<yq> imadper: 推荐我在win下可用的irc客户端吧。opera真心好卡……
<sjd_zeus> mirc
<imadper> yq: mirc.
<yq> 3q
<imadper> yq: chatzilla.
<imadper> yq: 或者直接问 ofan
<yq> 额
<yq> 貌似……你们很熟啊
<yq> ……
<yq> 很了解彼此……
<imadper> yq: 色狒狒啥都会.
<imadper> yq: cherrot不在, 不然也可以问他. 色貊.
<yq> imadper: 额，为么都带个色字
<etby> 大家好，我是新来的
<yq> etby: me too
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<etby> 握手  刚开始接触ubuntu
<imadper> yq: 有空也给你起一个外号.
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须
<zmcbb30> Oooops: 依依
<yq> imadper: 额……
<yq> imadper: 小白……
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<yq>  :)
<jiero>  Menkaure and Grinder come into view.
<jiero> _Grinder shouts! Menkaure shouts!
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。有
<jyfl987> jiero: 多少钱一公斤？
<jiero> jyfl987: 家里有，我就不知道了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 问
<jiero> jyfl987: 下次，长肌肉用的，不便宜也会有。
<yq> ofan: 在么
<jyfl987> jiero: 你有鸡肉？
<jyfl987> yq: 对了 jiero 也是你山东的
<ugoub> 问题，为什么我在/etc/network/interfaces中注册eth0和wlan0后，network-manager中会显示：device not managed  ?
<yq> jyfl987: 哦？
<yq> jiero: 在么
 * maplebeats  (￣ε(#￣)☆((O==(￣▽￣)o adam8157
<ugoub> 补充描述：在interfaces中注释掉后，network-manager中网络就可用了……
<yq> imadper: mirc20刀？
<jyfl987> imadper: 怎么用ps看进程占用的内存量 不要pmem
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ps -u
<jyfl987> 好了 不用了 ps -ef pid,rsz --pid $pid
<jyfl987> -efo
<ugoub> kvm 配置网桥时的 tap0 是指的什么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 现在有一个300g的空笔记本 要装双系统 xp和ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392314 求指导 怎么分区 各分区大小是什么？ 可以用给几个分区 开始设置的时候 是否应该是 c是主分区，剩下的全是扩展分区 然后再扩展分区里分逻辑分区，然后用给某些逻辑分区分给ubun …
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 挫 -u 不是跟用户有关么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，锉，用aux也可
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 用ps看内存才挫呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Linux内核的话，直接去/proc/$PID/smaps 看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没有 现在我直接用这个了 ps -o rsz --pid 26026
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 加个 sed过滤下更好
<jyfl987> ps -o rsz --pid 26026 | sed -n '2p'
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有问题 根本不是实际情况 nnd
<_kevinyings> jy
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386 系统安装完之后干什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392315 请教ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386 系统安装完之后干什么？ 我是虚拟机环境 1.请问这个desktop版本从哪里调出命令行 2.中文输入在哪里调出来 目前就2个问题 请大侠们赐教 统计信息:  …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 等我撇条回来看看
 * slucx Python、Perl这样的语言，如果不使用那些第三方库的话是不是就没太大优势了？
<ugoub> kvm下配bridge 一定得用interfaces配置eth0而不能再用network-manager么？
<imadper> slucx: 不用第三方库, 也有优势.
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不知道.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: for i in `ps -e | cut -d' ' -f1`; do if [[ -e "/proc/$i/smaps" ]]; then awk 'NR ==1 {printf $NF"\t"} /^Size/ {print $2; exit}' /proc/$i/smaps; fi ; done
<imadper> slucx: 就是因为py和perl有优势, 才会有人愿意给他写第三方的库.
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * imadper 组合拳.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我猜smaps的第一行里内存用量比较准
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还没结束？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还在开啊，我都不知道晚上吃啥了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 边上影城里subway
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我刚才看错了 那个输出没问题 因为输出单位是k
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 然后边上City Shop 里买点啤酒
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ps不准的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这里那么多内核高人，帽帽牛人呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 困死了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: /proc/$i/smaps 也许比较准确
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: pmap -x pid
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过这个不能输出human readable的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 牛人都被我嘲弄走了
 * jyfl987 看来红冒的人比较怕嘲讽技能
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: /proc 下面的，应该要root才能看别人的文件
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是啊 这点挫 不能走syscall么
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<adam8157> jyfl987: wifi的
 * cherrot 买手机真是个蛋疼的事情
 * slucx perl 应该学了用来管理系统
<imadper> slucx: perl能做的更多.
<imadper> sl
<imadper> slucx: 但是管理系统, shell也挺合适的.
<slucx> imadper: 我是说对我而言
<adam8157> cherrot: nexus 4
<imadper> cherrot: 大V
<cherrot> adam8157: 没钱是硬伤啊  只想要个 2000RMB以内的
<cherrot> imadper: what?
<imadper> cherrot: google it
<imadper> cherrot: 还有这款也很好. 1500, 价格合适. http://home.cnstock.com/thread-49698-1-1.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 四核1080P屏仅1499元！小霸王手机机型报价测评全攻略(图) - 吐槽达人 | Young财经
<imadper> cherrot: 1080p的屏幕呀!!! 我笔记本都不行!!!
<adam8157> cherrot: 那个就2000 左右
<cherrot> imadper: 官网看不到详细参数 擦
<imadper> cherrot: T3 1.7GHz CPU，2G RAM+16G ROM，1300W+300W相机，4.5寸ips屏，1920x1080分辨率，9.8毫米厚，3500毫安，配3分钟快速充电器。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求《RHCE教程,内附RHEL 4 DVD》，谁有给我发一下！！！谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392321 最近刚加入linux世界，大家照顾下哈 邮箱1219178163@qq.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 1219178163 — 2012-11-06 17:39
<jyfl987> adam8157: 前途不大
<jyfl987> imadper: 明年再买手机
<adam8157> jyfl987: 干啥?
<jyfl987> adam8157: kindle wifi
<imadper> jyfl987: 你说我还是你?
<jyfl987> imadper: 跟你说 今年他们解决了一个续航问题 不过要上市得明年
<adam8157> jyfl987: 够用了 我拿来只是看书, 不折腾
<jyfl987> imadper: 不要跟我买g7一样 过一阵就傻逼了
<hamo> adam8157: kernel eng...你节操掉哪了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也是看书 但是够装啊 有3G
<cherrot> adam8157: 啥时候才能买到呢……
<adam8157> cherrot: no idea.\
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦, 我不急, 我等webos呢.
<cherrot> adam8157: 到了内地肯定不止这个价了
<imadper> cherrot: 夏新大V
<imadper> cherrot: 小霸王EARII
<cherrot> imadper: 多谢推荐～ 999 官网显示卖完了？
<imadper> cherrot: 步步高 oppo音乐手机
<jyfl987> imadper: 前几天不是有webos清库存么 我同事还买了个
<jyfl987> 600多 带无线充电
<imadper> jyfl987: veer? 是这个价钱.
<cherrot> imadper: 你敢买不？
<jyfl987> imadper: 恩 是那个小的
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 我等新的呢.
<jyfl987> imadper: 大概不会有了
<imadper> jyfl987: 不过不知道会不会难产...
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 我也觉得是..
<jyfl987> imadper: hp那个ceo是nokia的慢性版
 * jyfl987 慢性发作的CEO
<imadper> cherrot: 我不用android
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是吧. 前ceo搞的吧....
<cherrot> imadper: 360的网页做的跟屎一样
<imadper> cherrot: 腾讯的人说360不好, 我都是不信的.
<jyfl987> imadper: 没意义 android跟webos能差多少
<jyfl987> imadper: 好犀利
<cherrot> imadper: 你妹。。。
<jyfl987> cherrot: 仆该
<imadper> jyfl987: 单纯的不喜欢那个绿色的猥琐机器人而已.
 * imadper 回家了... 赶班车去. bye
<imadper> adam8157: bye
<adam8157> .
 * jyfl987 不喜欢机器人 可以买山寨的 不但没有机器人 还有苹果logo
<jyfl987> 今天cb报了个山寨iphone5的 1.2k
<jyfl987> 还有自主研发的 语音操作和 闪电接口 额
 * hamo 不许黑我大安德猴！
 * jyfl987 遵命，壕蟆
 * hamo ...
 * hamo jyfl987 乖...平申
 * cherrot 找水货去。。
<cherrot> jyfl987: 哈哈 那个看到了
<jyfl987> cherrot: 高仿的 是吧
 * _kevinyings 男攻男受
<jyfl987> 我估计是google放出来的一批山寨品
<jyfl987> 弄得硬件一模一样 额
<cherrot> jyfl987: 没细看  牌子听都没听过
<cherrot> jyfl987: 不是国产的么
<_kevinyings> 为毛有公司是5：45下班的
 * cherrot nexus4 不是4.7寸的么，看展示图 竟然被捏在了手里…… 上哪找的这么大的手啊！
<jyfl987> cherrot: 你不也国产的 难道不能用google的东西？
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 影响你加班？
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 没加班，好吧
<cherrot> jyfl987: 哦 你是说 android系统哈    :D
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<hamo> roylez_:  尾席
<hamo> roylez_: adam8157 蛋蛋被你拐跑了
<roylez_> hamo: 原框预览呢？
<hamo> roylez_: 慢慢搞嘛...
<hamo> roylez_: 这个不好搞...
<insurgo222> emacs怎么向下空一行？
<hamo> insurgo222: 回车
<insurgo222> 就和VIM按O的效果一样，怎么做到。
<insurgo222> hamo: 不不不  我的意思是想加东西  怎么和VIM按O的效果一样
<hamo> insurgo222: 不明觉历...
<insurgo222> hamo: = =
<hamo> lol
<ofan> insurgo222: vim-mode
<hamo> ofan: =,=
<insurgo222> ofan:= =别这样  难道没有这样的命令么
<ofan> hamo: http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/trollface-problem.jpg
<ofan> insurgo222: 要自己写
<ofan> insurgo222: 先买个10键的脚趾键盘再说
<insurgo222> ofan: 我C-O之后发现会向上空
<insurgo222> ofan:但是不知道 怎么向下
<ofan> insurgo222: 问 imtxc
<ofan> 色大象没在？
<stifler_Sim> test
<kk> stifler_Sim, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<stifler_Sim> test
<kk> stifler_Sim, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<stifler_Sim> 口口?
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jusss> 有人吗？
<soiamso> google 回到大学屏蔽时，
<jusss> soiamso: 你那也访问不了了？
<jusss> adaam: 台湾的？
<stifler_Sim> 口口？口邐
<soiamso> jusss: 肯定是大陆啦，只能翻，我觉得我们需要组建第二个党，与第一个党抗衡
<jusss> soiamso: 可他的isp是hinet
 * jusss 全键盘打字就是比触屏爽
<soiamso> 看看baidu就一保护惯了的B，技术不行，官场行，他妈什么垃圾结果。
<jusss> soiamso: baidu "后入式" 能出很多好网站，lol
<jusss> soiamso: 找好网站的利器呀，度娘
<stifler_Sim> ...
<stifler_Sim> 神马是后入式
<jusss> stifler_Sim: 百度一下，你就知道
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 在谷歌，这样的政治谜只是数字而已 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392326 来源：http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=68568&fromuid=65210 “谷歌对猜想我们想要搜索结果的狂热追求已经产生副作用：该公司呈现总统候选人的结果存在差异。一个华尔街日报的试验表 …
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<Drocula> 我一直用ubuntu今天琢磨换个发行板试了好几个  各种Call Trace要不就内核恐慌 都启动不了 郁闷了
<eexpress> Drocula: 全部wm都测试过？还不满意？
<Drocula> fedora试了 opensuse试了 centos试了都不行
<Drocula> 有的livecd都启动不了
<eexpress> 玩distro是最蠢的啊。
<Drocula> 就ubuntu能装上
<eexpress> 每个distro，都可以自己搭配。
<jusss> eexpress: so你不用distro? lol
<eexpress> jusss: 你逻辑混乱了？
<Drocula> lfs更折腾
<jusss> eexpress: 我逻辑一直很差
<Drocula> 主要是内核启动的时候不停的 Call Trace我不是十分理解
<jusss> eexpress: 打篮球，脚骨折了，今天刚打上石膏，::>_<::
<jusss> 脚踝节处轻微骨折，
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可怜
<www> 有人用arch不？
<eexpress> jusss: 恩。小脑不发达。lol
<jusss> www: 莫有，这的人都用ubuntu
<jusss> eexpress: 在床上躺了三天才去医院拍片，骨折后第五天才打上石膏。。。
<jusss> 医生说得躺四周
<laihan> ubuntu 12.04 Bumblebee 3.0有成功的么我显卡是gt420m
<ofan> www: 这里是arch频道
<jusss> gsm的期中考试都不能考了。。。
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<laihan> 额这里不是ubuntu频道么？
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛的
<ofan> roylez_: 主席竟然看到我了
<www> ofan: 我也用ubuntu，不过arch多些 ;)
<jusss> www: 这里的人都用ubuntu
<laihan> arch太高深了嘿嘿
<ofan> www: 这里没人用ubuntu
<hamo> adam8157 我真想在你的linkedin上recommend你，就写"As a QE, blah blah blah"
<jusss> www: ofan那厮用的是win. lol
<adam8157> hamo: 招你惹你了
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<eexpress> 可怜的。没道理打球成骨折啊。
<ofan> jusss: 你哪条腿折了？
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ac10f628jw1dykfxrmxtfj.jpg
<ofan> jusss: 中间的？
<hamo> ...
<hamo> roylez_: 太OUT席
<eexpress> adam8157: 你打球，断过几条腿啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> adam8157 这多好...你就不用洗白白了...
<eexpress> 教育下 jusss
<adam8157> eexpress: never
<roylez_> adam8157: 教育下神
<eexpress> jusss: 是吧。你非常人了
<ofan> adam8157: 帽子
<laihan> 额
<hamo> eexpress: 神，蛋蛋只断过中间那条小短腿...
<laihan> 就这么提出去了啊
<jusss> eexpress: 脚刚离地，没蹦起来，内崴了，当时就听到咯呮一声
<eexpress> 额
<eexpress> 。。。
<hamo> lol
<roylez_> hamo: http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/04/B8/edb6cc9500d9e5fa6bfa94a7af8cae79.gif
 * eexpress 小声对 jusss 说。又不是软骨。
 * hamo 干活！
<roylez_> hamo: 你是不是带着这个干活的？ http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5737a564jw1dylg6odswhj.jpg cc adam8157
<eexpress> roylez_: 你就没发过好看的。。
<hamo> roylez_: 实在略想蛋蛋
<jusss> eexpress: 打石膏后，发现在床上脚只能侧着，正常平躺感觉脚踝疼。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 像
 * hamo 尼玛，破输入法！
 * roylez_ 目击
<ofan> hamo: 都明白的
<adam8157> hamo: 干嘛今天老惹我
<eexpress> jusss: .
<Felixonmars> hamo: 我好像明白了什么
<jusss> 据说石膏要24小时固定。。。
<roylez_> Felixonmars: +1
<ofan> adam8157: 每月都有那么几天
<eexpress> 今天？哪天蛤蟆不是这样。lol
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我突然间想起什么来了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392330 我在安装FEDORA17时，从来没有死机过，换了UBUNTU12.04.1后，经常死机，难道这本是专为FEDORA17定制的 统计信息: 发表于 由 tessvicence — 2012-11-06 20:02
 * hamo 求别黑！
<eexpress> 蛤蟆就是蛋蛋的鸡肋。
<hamo> ...
<eexpress> 蛤蟆就是蛋里面的石头。
<ofan> 毛蛋？
<cfy> eexpress: ee好
<eexpress> cfy: 好玩的没
<Felixonmars> 刚来就看到了什么不得了的东西
<jusss> ofan: 昨天看一图片，发现一外国妹子便啪啪便抽烟，哇，cool
<Felixonmars> 火钳刘明
<ofan> jusss: ...................
<eexpress> jusss: nnnd 越是不行的，越容易乱想。
<eexpress> 你看石膏去吧。
<ofan> jusss: 让我说你什么好，年纪轻轻的不好好学习，看尼玛什么洋毛片
<eexpress> ofan: 你得罪主席了
<ofan> eexpress: 咋 哪得罪了
<hamo> 火钳刘明
<jusss> eexpress: 图片上是那样显示的。。。又不是我做的。。。
<eexpress> roylez_: 踢了呕饭。
<eexpress> jusss: 你现在的地位，相当于太监。知道不。
<eexpress> 别乱想。
<ofan> .........
<ofan> jusss: 你现在的地位，相当于太监
 * eexpress 最近几天，满世界的人都中tmd毒了。70码的，全40/50码。当你在排队啊
<cfy> eexpress: 嗯。。。没。。。
<eexpress> 没啥
<cfy> eexpress: 用mutt么？
<eexpress> 搞得我天天骂人
<eexpress> 找乐乐
<cfy> hamo: 用mutt么？在emacs里面用么？
<eexpress> 找猴总
<hamo> cfy: 不用，太gaoji
<jusss> 上周喜欢上班里一妹子，没发现竟然一起上体育课一年了就没注意到过，现在五天不见，连她的相貌就想不起来了，连名字也几乎想不起来。。。
<eexpress> 搞基蛤蟆不用太搞基的东西。
<cfy> hamo: 那你用砂？
<hamo> cfy: 网页版
<eexpress> cfy: 啥客户端？
<cfy> hamo: 哦。
<cfy> eexpress: mail
<eexpress> cfy: 你画板子不。
<eexpress> 啥mail... 问你啥irc客户端
<jusss> cfy: 你用mailx?
<ofan> jusss: 没图你说个毛
<eexpress> 那么破，还打错字
<cfy> hamo: eexpress: 为啥我总觉得邮件列表里，有人很sb呢？问些画大饼的问题，然后还很差的语气
<eexpress> 以为是手机。
<cfy> jusss: os x mail
<jusss> ofan: 我都没妹子的图。。
<cfy> eexpress: 不会画。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 用mac了？
<jusss> cfy: 哇咔咔，os x,果断找ofan呀
<cfy> ofan: 我不早用了。。。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 哦
<cfy> ofan: 斯巴达了。貌似vpn还能用a阿。。。
<eexpress> opera
<cfy> ofan: 如果斯巴达期间网络出了问题，你退钱么？
<ofan> cfy: 过期了？ 我去给你关了
<eexpress> cfy: 用impulse不
<cfy> eexpress: opera mail能ban某人么？
<ofan> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你妹阿，我买的1年的。。。。
<eexpress> 黑名单
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。。
<jusss> eexpress: 你捐给俺个mac吧，这最少有四个水果用户了
<cfy> ofan: 哪里到期了。。。。。我要投诉。。。
<ofan> cfy: 你妹啊 18大才多久
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。。。
<eexpress> 那破系统。不要的好
<eexpress> 没自由的
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。。我不知道要多久。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 还行阿。ee
<eexpress> 出钱买了啥？ cfy
<jusss> eexpress: 看片利器呀，那画面，啧啧
<cfy> eexpress: 买了ofan的vpn
<ofan> cfy: 你的是retina?
<eexpress> 看片和画面？
<cfy> ofan: air
<ofan> 哦
<eexpress> cfy: 我说你在osx买了什么？
<cfy> eexpress: 买了一个温度监测的。。。
<ofan> ...
<ofan> cfy: 我从来没买过
<eexpress> 那不还是等于裸体版本
<cfy> eexpress: lock screen plus
<cfy> eexpress: 好像没了。。
<eexpress> 不如自己写脚本
<cfy> ofan: ...
<cfy> eexpress: 写不来。。。。
<eexpress> 要不，问斗篷要开发套件。
<cfy> eexpress: 都买了，又不能退钱
<eexpress> 斗篷很久不来了
<cfy> eexpress: os x mail能ban人，不错。
<jusss> mac看片一定很爽，啥时候能换mac上看片呀
<eexpress> 啥，不就是黑名单嘛
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<ofan> 。。
<eexpress> jusss: 看片和系统啥关系。。
<cfy> eexpress: 不过，os x mail设置个rules,跑很久很久。。。
<cfy> ofan: auto rejoin?
<eexpress> 搓搓乐乐的长脖子。
<roylez_> eexpress: 基神一边去
<ofan> cfy: 必须的
<cfy> ofan: irssi?
<cfy> roylez: 对待auto rejoin的态度是bankick....
<eexpress> roylez_: 你现在踢，不应点。知道不。呕饭都没考虑是为啥。
<jusss> eexpress: 额，小白表示不是很懂，在同一台mbp上装win7与mac两个，然后分别在里面看片发现差别很大。。。。
<ofan> cfy: weechat
<cfy> ofan: 没听过。。。。
<eexpress> jusss: 。。
<cfy> eexpress: 给op
<ofan> cfy: out了你
<jusss> eexpress: 你知道为啥吗?
<eexpress> 干嘛？踢呕饭？
<eexpress> jusss: 不知道。
<ofan> eexpress: 丫丫的 你就会挑拨离间
<jusss> 。。。
<eexpress> nnnd 忘记是那个nick是op了
<jusss> eexpress: 刚才你不让踢ofan的。。
<jusss> 不是。。。
<jusss> 触屏打字真渣。。。
<eexpress> 触摸屏打字舒服啊。慢。优雅。lol
<jusss> ofan: 赶快让你家的乔布斯把iphone改成全键盘的
<ofan> jusss: 行 我让他晚上去找你
<jusss> eexpress: 你4.0寸的屏?
<eexpress> 不知道
<cfy> ofan: i'm watching you
<jusss> ofan: 不用，你下去和他说声行了，我在天朝，太远，还是你离他近
<jusss> ofan: 话说你哪个州
<ofan> cfy: 蛋疼？
<ofan> jusss: ohio 干毛？
<jusss> ofan: 没事，像了解下米国的地理
<eexpress> nnnnd 贴图又不行了
<eexpress> 可耻的
<jusss> ofan: ohio的首府是?
<eexpress> ohio是黑鬼的地盘吧
<jiero> jyfl987:  200多一大瓶子，蛋白粉
<hamo_ssl> roylez_: ?
<hamo_ssl> bluezd: 不撸主动
<bluezd> hamo_ssl: 棍儿刮
<roylez__> hamo_ssl: 黑毛
<hamo_ssl> roylez__: 掉线席
<roylez_> hamo_ssl: skype
<roylez_> hamo_ssl: 蛤蟆呢？
<hamo_ssl> roylez_: 掉线席
<bluezd> hamo_ssl: 为啥你叫“黑毛”
<ofan> jusss: 合你口味 http://i.imgur.com/x31Oq.jpg
<jusss> 心情不好，让同学替写份作业都不帮忙，白帮他们做实验了，就像不肯考试传答案一样，都你妹的什么人！
<jusss> ofan: 那是你吗?没发现你身材挺不错的呀，lol
<ofan> jusss: 人缘这么差
<jusss> 同学中有些人就是那么sui
<jusss> ofan: 不是我人缘差，是他们人品差
<jusss> ofan: 我平时白帮他们了
<cfy> jusss: 让你帮
<cfy> jusss: 啥作业？
<jusss> cfy: 交换技术和数据通信的实验
<cfy> jusss: 算了。。。。不会。。。
<cfy> jusss: 我说作业阿
<jusss> cfy: 想让他们代写份毛概的调研
<cfy> jusss: 毛概阿。。。。高级。。。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助：宏基E1-471系列笔记本安装ubuntu12.04 64bit 触摸屏无法使用，屏幕亮度调节无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392335 求助：宏基E1-471系列笔记本安装ubuntu12.04 64bit 出现了几个问题，向大神求救 1.双显卡问题 刚装完风扇转的很响，发热 已通过这个帖子解 …
<jusss> 同学，真他妈的靠不住
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 哦？
<jusss> 帮点小忙都不干，白他妈的帮他们了
<BluebirdShao> hey, guys, how to compile .el files to .elc in emacs?
<BluebirdShao> sorry, I can't type any Chinese character now cause my fcitx can't run now.
<BluebirdShao> so, anybody can tell me how-to do?
<jusss> BluebirdShao: ibus
<BluebirdShao> compile .el to .elc on emacs
<mengfei> emacs我都不会用
<onlylove> i'm sorry i can't help you
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: thx all the same, man, I just forgot how-to do that.
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 一直不知道怎样搞的飘过
<BluebirdShao> mengfei: using vi/
<BluebirdShao> mengfei: vi ?
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 做不做compile 好像对性能影响不大
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: I've no idea, but when I using fvwm-mode to modify .fvwm2rc, it became very very slow.
<\rs> adam8157: 筆記本usb鼠標有時候xorg下不能使用，我都是拔掉再插的。有沒有命令做這件事？
<adam8157> \rs: eject? 估计够呛
<\rs> adam8157: 外接usb鍵盤有時候也檢測不出來
<adam8157> \rs: 是不是啥usb电源管理搞怪...
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: bug 吧，最新版？
<\rs> adam8157: 怎麼用命令起到插拔效果
<soiamso> \rs: 什么牌子？
<adam8157> \rs: eject是拔, 插的话够呛
<\rs> soiamso: sony SVT13117ECS
<\rs> adam8157: 看 eject(1) 原來它還能彈非cd，怎麼彈usb鼠標？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你试试卸载挂载psmouse模块吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 坑我，触摸屏不能用了
<adam8157> \rs: ^^
<adam8157> roylez_: 发错了
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * adam8157 被google实验了, 今天各种奇葩的布局 黑又硬没了
<roylez_> adam8157: 暂时不踢你了
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥布局？
<\rs> adam8157: 卸載psmouse？
<adam8157> roylez_: 左边的选项变成横着的了
<adam8157> \rs: en
<\rs> adam8157: Misc devices 裏的我一個都沒選
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1dy6lxxrwtqj.jpg roylez_ 这些没品位的人
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道你说的哪里
<\rs> adam8157: 說錯了。CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=n ?
<\rs> adam8157: CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=n ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 左边那个 web image more search_tools啥的
<adam8157> roylez_: 搜索结果页
<adam8157> \rs: 那你的驱动模块是啥...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你多久没google了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天变这样的, 变成横着得了
<\rs> adam8157: CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y 能代替哪些東西？
<adam8157> \rs: 对这几个没研究...
<roylez_> adam8157: 操蛋的，还在75k/s的给1e100.net发东西
<adam8157> roylez_: 那是google家的域名吧
<\rs> adam8157: 好，下次編譯就去掉 MOUSE_PS2 現在 bzimage 3.6M，還是嫌大
<roylez_> adam8157: google的safesearch在浏览器上留的后门
<roylez_> adam8157: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1613775
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y How to fix strange connection to 1e100.net • mozillaZine Forums
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU 12.04 好慢好卡呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392341 我用的是联想笔记本，CPU 是 celeron M,内存1G，硬盘30G，显卡未知。刚刚装完系统，开机超慢，从点击UBUNTU选项开始，至少经过2分钟红屏的时间才进入系统桌面。 运行过程中，CPU经常几乎达到100%，程序切换很 …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 唔……论坛这个帖子……看上去好老的机器啊。
<soiamso> UbuntuTalk: 8å¹´
<BluebirdShao> recommand using xfce
<BluebirdShao> UbuntuTalk: I recommand you to install xfce and using xfce desktop environment.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的第一台台式机是 9 年前的，看到这个，突然有过年回去要装下系统的冲动。
<soiamso> UbuntuTalk: 居然没有用翻版xp
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 翻版 xp ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的昵称是“啊呜虫”，前面那个 UbuntuTalk 是聊天机器人在 irc 群里的昵称。
<cfy> eexpress: 树莓降价了。。价格不变，原内存从256->512
<cfy> eexpress: 算好事不
<soiamso> cfy: 好玩不？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好久了吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] shlug 上要团购的那个就是 512 MB 版本的。
<\rs> soiamso: 用瀏覽器時習慣開大量tab嗎？
<soiamso> \rs: yes
<\rs> soiamso: firefox(tree style tab)用戶？ or chrome(應該用什麼插件?)
<soiamso> \rs: 为什么这样问？
<soiamso> \rs: 现在还是打横的，除了 mobile firfox 是下拉, tab firefox 是左列表
<\rs> soiamso: 因爲這是我遷移chrome第二不習慣的變化，我想知道怎麼解決
<soiamso> \rs: firefox 1.0 用到现在还是firfox, 迁移到chrome的原因？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • grub2引导Pear Linux 6进入livecd http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392347 折腾不少时间搞成功的。 pearlinux-6-x86.iso下载后用虚拟光驱或解压软件提取里面的文件放到分区上，如CDEF盘上。 打开终端，sudo chmod +w /boot/grub/grub.cfg sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg 在### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prob …
<houge> 请教下，KDE设置登陆那里有个enable password less login是什么意思，是不是如果勾选后，下面所选定的用户可以无需密码登录自己的主机？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在ubuntu12.10安装vim 时出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392350 我刚刚装了12.10来用 用apt-get install vim 安装im的时候提示这个信息，是说原来系统的东西太新了吗？还是什么问题？ The following packages have unmet dependencies: vim : Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu3) but 2 …
<bird_> 大家好
<kk> bird_, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<bird_> 怎样设定驱动白名单和黑名单呢
<yq> 好
<bird_> 我的手机链接电脑的时候会有两个驱动去加载它。这就会不能正常工作
<bird_> ：）
<bird_> :(
<qiao> amosk, ping
<hottea> hi, 用convert命令一次将很多jpg转换成eps怎么弄啊？要求文件名和原来的区别只有后缀不同的。convert *jpe *eps不行呢
<roylez_> hottea: for i in *jpg; do convert $i ${i//jpg/eps}; done
<roylez_> hottea: 没测试
<hottea> roylez, ?要写一个bash？
<roylez_> hottea: 一行命令不就解决了，不用写了，用完拉倒
<hottea> roylez, 好吧，我试试
<psychologe> 想在linux上通过蓝牙连接手机，用minicom执行一些AT命令，有人试过么。
<cleamoon> 人呢？
<xrosnight> hi
<kk> xrosnight, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<xrosnight> its so late
<xrosnight> what u doing kk
<psychologe> kk
<xrosnight> he
<xrosnight> hi
<xrosnight> all back
<kk> xrosnight, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<xrosnight> anyone knows busyBox?
<xrosnight> @kk are u a robot?
<xrosnight> @
<cleamoon> 老色鬼一不在这里就清静了？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你来接替他
<cleamoon> ofan, what?
<cleamoon_> ofan, 怎么今晚都这么安静呀？
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 花了一个下午， latex 才写了两页多点…… =.=
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, y？
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 对了，你是学的EE吗？
<alvin_rxg> 边写边算……
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 写完了再说呗...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_:
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: http://uploadpie.com/aGAKY
<mugebjgd> 我的成功无法复制
<alvin_rxg> 还要搭上 matlab 之类的…
<mugebjgd> 也不允许复制
<mugebjgd> XD
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, ......这个也能写完了再算吧
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, EE好玩吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: EE是什么玩意
<alvin_rxg> 其实早写完了，只是这改那改的。。。小错误太多了
<alvin_rxg> 其实早*算*完了，只是这改那改的。。。小错误太多了
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, .....electrical engineering
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 不懂
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 真的有人会去看数字吗...随便写不就好了
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...你学的东西...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 教授当然会看啊..
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我学 计算机的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你记错了人吧
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 他学网络安全的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 他是货真价实的嘛弄 :D
<alvin_rxg> *码农
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 小小年级 记性就这么差
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, .......
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 你怎么就突然学网络安全了...
<alvin_rxg> 我的专业是通信啊… 以后想往数字通信/数字信号处理 方向发展
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 毕业2年多了 一直网络安全
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 你失忆了？
<cleamoon_> .......那我怎么记得这里的德国佬都是学EE的呀......
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, .....我是谁？这是哪......
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 这里有几个在德国的 你知道么？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 你是瑞典的二代
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 我记得是4-5个吧？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 至少6个
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 你一定是搞混了
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ......都谁？
<knownbad> 德国一号，德国二号， 德国三号，德国四号， 德国五号和德国六号。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: alvin_rxg 我 fishoneyed feiyu jagdwurst 还有个在mardburg的
<alvin_rxg> leni?
<alvin_rxg> supertdj
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 后面那几个都不怎么说话呀...我都不知道是谁....
<alvin_rxg> wurst 去 windows 了。。。
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, windows里好玩吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 不知道哇。
<alvin_rxg> windows 8
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就8个了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 以前很活跃的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 都闷声发大财了
<cleamoon_> ......没人喜欢扯蛋吗？
<alvin_rxg> 一个 section 写完了，其他明天再说了
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 你还在大学？
<alvin_rxg> 我在 Hochschule .. ö_Ö
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 你和mugebjgd不是一届的？
<alvin_rxg> 他是老三届的
<cleamoon_> 真大叔
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 真正太
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 我也是大叔，兼lolicon
<alvin_rxg> 你不是18岁嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 不是还在念 schule 么？
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 我21...
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 学了2年倒霉瑞典语...所以老了
<cleamoon_> 但的确还在schule
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 那你啥时候升级哇？
<cleamoon_> 明年就是hochschule了
<cleamoon_> 明年就能转职了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 咋不是 Uni 呢？。。
<cleamoon_> 早烦死这学校了
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 为啥是uni呢？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 俺以为你这样的人才，不读 uni 就是浪费了 :D
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, uni和hochschule有区别吗？
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, ....莫非有吗？在瑞典似乎没区别呀...
<alvin_rxg> 应该没区别，我被误导了
<kk>  06:15
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, ........
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 那你怎么选的学校呀.....就随便选了？
<alvin_rxg> 对啊，随便的
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, .......你强.......果然大牛
<piggybox> 老婆摔了一跤，今天在医院折腾了半天
<knownbad> 祝她早日康复。
<dwjie> ....................
<piggybox> 多谢
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-07
<airead> morning
<MeaCulpa> morning
<MeaCulpa> 同祝
<slucx> perl里没有cp函数吗？
<Oooops> 。
<imadper> adam8157_away: 木男回复我了. 你还需要吗?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • UCK定制时出错 Unable to download gfxboot-theme-ubuntu source pack http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392375 错误信息： Unable to download gfxboot-theme-ubuntu source package from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu ... me-ubuntu/ 调查结果：执行customize_iso 文件中一下代码时出错 pushd "$BUILD_DIR" >/dev/nul …
<woju> 美国大选上哪个网站看？
<woju> 怎么腾讯的新闻比bbs的都快？
<woju> bbc，打错了
<jusss> Oooops: 你家的opera添加度娘引擎的地址是啥
<jusss> Oooops: 在android的opera上添加度娘的搜索引擎，不知道地址
<Oooops> juss.
<imadper> Oooops: 早, ee神.
<onlylove> 网上传的那个百度内部邮件真的假的
<Guest93983> 什么东东？
<Michalegaozixu> 什么内容
<onlylove> 李彦宏要呼唤狼性，淘汰小资
<onlylove> 话说hamo也不出声
<Michalegaozixu> 和ubuntu无关，不鸟他
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 安装64位wine 能运行windows下32位程序么...? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392378 安装64位wine ,,,,,能运行windows下32位程序么..?.,因为现在windows下大多是32位程序,,大家都是装32位还是64位的,,,,,,很纠结啊,, 统计信息: 发表于 由 vyylx — 2012-11-07 10:20
<huntxu> hamo: 求辟謠
<hamo> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> hamo: 往上看
<imadper> huntxu: 蛤蟆只能看到运动中的物体.
<hamo> huntxu: 看了，上面是天花板，一堆管线，并没什么可辟谣的啊？
<MeaCulpa> ..'
<imadper> huntxu: 哦,我说错了, 青蛙是只能看到运动中的物体. 蛤蟆我不知道.
 * cherrot 最近翻墙真他妈蛋疼
<cherrot> ofan: 还有ssh么？
<onlylove> 翻墙小心摔着
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: mips被收购了 时代结束了
<onlylove> 被哪个收购了
<Michalegaozixu> ubuntu怎么翻墙的
<jyfl987> onlylove: imagetion
<jyfl987> powerVR那个厂商
<onlylove> 太扯了
<jyfl987> 现在不列颠一个国家就控制了两个供应商啊
<jyfl987> 大英又崛起了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<imadper> MeaCulpa: roylez 贵公司多送我们几台ppc64的服务器吧...  我们这里没机器了...
<onlylove> 龙芯那货用的mips呢
<imadper> onlylove: 龙芯用的不是mips. 是有自主知识产权的mips.................. LOL
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 非我所能~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 唉...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没啥好玩的，随意
<former> /me
<MeaCulpa> 在POWER上装Linux傻不拉唧的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 唉, 我也不知道, 不过, 我的bug是power相关的...
<MeaCulpa> 主要是客户二b要装，要我是领导绝对砍掉Linux On Power
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 然后跑aix?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 必须的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/34508/skype-combine-with-msn
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y 微软证实 Skype 将与 MSN 合并 中国大陆除外 - 开源中国
<onlylove> 这啥啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没用过...
<MeaCulpa> msn能和skype 用户merge么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 一会儿找一个ssh来试试看. 估计用不出区别.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 可以. 可以在win8的msn中加入: 使用skype账户登陆这个功能...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • wget 设置代理的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392380 1、在bash shell中设定代理 .bashrc: export http_proxy="172.22.144.168:808" export ftp_proxy="172.22.144.168:808" 2、对于wget可以单独建立.wgetrc http-proxy = 172.22.144.168:808 ftp-proxy = 172.22.144.168:808 use_proxy = on wait = 15 设置好后，我注销 …
<Oooops> 草，u盘里面居然是假的版本。安装了一个11.10.
<airead> 谁晓得这个 #define LIST_POISON2 ((void *) 0x00200200)
<hamo> airead: 这个咋了？
<airead> hamo, 他们都确定 0x00200200 不会有哪个倒霉数据刚好用到？
<Oooops> airead: 这样，通常是确定的。比如中断向量。
<hamo> airead: 这个东西就是个标志...首先，内核地址不会在这里，另外，这个标志只是帮助你分析，如果你看到解引用0x00200200这个地址，你就要考虑下是不是链表删除那里除了问题，但是不能帮你肯定而已
<jyfl987> imadper: 龙芯有mips的授权的
<hamo> Oooops: 拜神！
<hamo> Oooops: 拜蚯蚓神！
<Oooops> 破蛤蟆。
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 买了授权嘛~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以你当不了领导
<Oooops> 我的新本本来了
<hamo> Oooops: MBA?
<jyfl987> imadper: mips本来就是软核
<imadper> Oooops: nec?
<Oooops> V580
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 我知道.
<jyfl987> hamo: 瞎扯 高帅富会用这种屌丝产品？
<jyfl987> Oooops: 居然不买 alien ware
<airead> Oooops, hamo， 明白咧，就是说内核地址不会在这里
<hamo> Oooops: +1 Alien ware高帅富必备！
<hamo> airead: .
<Oooops> 啥，屌丝用品？
<hamo> Oooops: 适合神你这个高帅富
<jyfl987> mba啊
<jyfl987> 在国外就是屌丝用的
<Oooops> mba是傻子用的
 * hamo 求赠送屌丝专用脑！
<Oooops> 本本要经常换代的
<imadper> Oooops: 神应该买 v587
<hamo> 。。。
<jyfl987> alienware必须的
<jyfl987> 湖南没有暖气吧 冬天开几个游戏来供暖挺不错
<imadper> Oooops: 听名字就知道v587比v580霸气很多.
<jyfl987> 一家人聚在一起打游戏 取暖
<wangguohao> date -u +%W`uname`|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'  帮执行一下，我这边暂时没有unix
<onlylove> 这想法不错……嗯，看看alienware去
<onlylove> 这个做啥，日期加密？
<Oooops> 霸气
<roylez_> Oooops: 欺男霸女？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... 昨天网费谁买单的？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 神买单了
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 擦，不错，拼命用
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 半小时短线一次
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 计费单位
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez_ around a bit with a frozen tuna
<wangguohao> onlylove: 不是  我想参加wiki翻译
<imadper> palomino|working: 换鱼了...
<wangguohao> onlylove: 要创建账号·  我的linux昨天挂了·
<cherrot> roylez_: 才起床？
<airead> wangguohao, 3df9dd2da89ae988b7e49c8a988d116133a255a58d8d4e62608ebc5fbfe2488f
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 推荐你去边上看电影
<roylez_> cherrot: 上课2小时了
<cherrot> roylez_: 上什么课？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天没带充电线...
<wangguohao> airead: thanks
<roylez_> cherrot: project management...
<cherrot> roylez_: 哦 :D
<airead> 我这儿 uname 的结果是  Linux
<hamo> roylez_: 你这真是要生了啊！
<imadper> cherrot: 主席肯定是gaoji课, 你听不懂的那种.
<roylez_> hamo: 我找个帽子....
<roylez_> airead: uname -a
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<airead> wangguohao, 45Linux | sed .....
<cherrot> imadper: 摸摸头……
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你们还真爽啊
<cherrot> hamo: 错别字引发的血案
<hamo> roylez_: 都开始上PM的课了...果断要生了
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹
<airead> roylez, ?
<airead> roylez, Linux airead 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<airead> roylez, 你去年是不是去 北航 演示过 ubuntu 11.xx 还带了个徒弟？
<roylez_> airead: 没去过北航。中科大就去过
<hamo> airead: 再说那个也不是徒弟啊...是基友...
<hamo> airead: 我知道你说的是谁了
<roylez_> airead: 你出钱出妹子，哪个学校我都去。 对不 adam8157_away
<airead> hamo, 是谁？
<hamo> airead: 你说的是图主席
<airead> hamo, 你咋知道？
<RAMZAN> morning
<hamo> roylez_: 带个基友还让人家出妹纸..
<jyfl987> 下回有ubuntu大会我也要用
<jyfl987> 我要带着我的ac100去
<wangguohao> airead: 再来一遍吧
<MeaCulpa> 奥黑要上了...除非加州被翻盘
<airead> wangguohao, 实际上就是 45Linux | sed..........  ret: 3df9dd2da89ae988b7e49c8a988d116133a255a58d8d4e62608ebc5fbfe2488f
<MeaCulpa> airead: 出饭局
<airead> MeaCulpa, 发错人了吧？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你是奥黑？
<huntxu> roylez_: 你不是有了洋妞了，還要妹子？
<onlylove> 米国那边谁爱上就上呗
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不是
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 罗黑？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 但是貌似Romney对华政策更好些
<hamo> roylez_: 洋妞？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 这些人都是选举说一套选上了说另一套...
<wangguohao> airead: 我暂时没unix的机器
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 加州不可能反对奥黑啊
<airead> wangguohao, 我是怕 unix 跟 linux 产生的结果不一样
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过这次很险啊
<MeaCulpa> airead: uname显示的基本就是OS type, AIX里就是aix, linux里就是linux
<MeaCulpa> 找人测测solaris, hpux, bsd之类咯
<airead> MeaCulpa, wangguohao 是呀，那是否我应该改成  45unix | sed ......
<imadper> solaris还活着吗? 或者说, 还有人用吗?
<MeaCulpa> D:\>uname
<MeaCulpa> windows32
<MeaCulpa> [@limbo][~]uname
<MeaCulpa> CYGWIN_NT-5.1
<former> /me
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 话说你们上班都做些啥呢
<MeaCulpa> airead: 除非那OS完全不POSIX, 否则uname没啥风险吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你看我现在在作啥，聊天，看大选，吃饭
<MeaCulpa> root@sentinel[6.1.8.0]:/# uname
<MeaCulpa> AIX
<airead> MeaCulpa, 不是， wangguohao 说想找个 unix 机器运行一下 date -u +%W`uname`|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'。 所以才问滴
<MeaCulpa> airead: 哦...颇有创意
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 我问问公司规定的那种
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Ensure MAX profit for Share Holders
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就这么一条
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 18摸就这一个规定
 * MeaCulpa 否则巴菲特也不敢在前年就开始增持
<jyfl987> mips赚钱太少了 居然授权收益只有60M
<jyfl987> 跟arm根本不是一回事 额
<jyfl987> 不过收购mips那个 后台是苹果和intel
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 黑毛就跑了？
<jyfl987> 怀疑苹果想用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没看懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 奇了，我们这里来了个EMC的。。。逆流，要不就是个loser
<wangguohao> airead: yes
<_kevinyings> MeaCulpa 为什么说逆流，顺溜是什么样的？
<Oooops> nnnnd 谁用 UEFI的bios的
<Oooops> 选Legacy，都启动不鸟
<nopcall> 为什么有些字是框框啊？？干字？
<airead> wangguohao,  echo "45Unix" |sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g' ret: 4abf1f57ca051a9420b11bed515b55a4ef46adb191c414625f0c99125930c38b
<jyfl987> Oooops: 我的主板好像是 还能进入图形界面 有鼠标的
<onlylove> 这已经不是好像是了，是肯定是了
<jyfl987> 未必啊 因为他们自己也捣鼓了个别的技术
<jyfl987> 不过我想用openfirmware
<jyfl987> 那个是用forth的 我喜欢
<Oooops> jyfl987: 我这都不启动
<Oooops> efilinux 似乎是搞这个的包
<MeaCulpa> 收到个洋家教1v1的短消息，拿这个泡妞吧
<jyfl987> Oooops: 正常 我的那个也有这样那样的问题
<jyfl987> 我的sata盘一开始插不对 死活不认呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 妥妥的loser
<Oooops> 插不对？
<MeaCulpa> EFI... 搞这玩意儿干嘛...
<Oooops> 现在的主板，都搞这啊
<roylez_> Oooops: 放雷电他们
<Oooops> 你们那些落后的机器，不存在这事情
<Oooops> 找刷bios的工具去。nnnnd
<onlylove_> 没钱买新机器只能用落后的，话说神的板子有能用的BIOS么
<MeaCulpa> 这对linux有啥冲击呢，找到硬盘就可吧
<jyfl987> 我感觉 efi还是很好的啊
<jyfl987> 你看没系统也可以用 本身就是个嵌入式linux
<onlylove> 有个GPT分区表的问题
<MeaCulpa> Linux 让很多Enterprise Shit成为了现实， 大大降低了生产Enterprise Shit的门槛...
<imtxc> ...
<MeaCulpa> ]要是没有Linux, 这世界清静很多阿
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那我就没饭吃了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 嘻嘻，很好
<jyfl987> imadper: 你错了 如果没有linux 肯定好多平台 你就有更大的吃饭空间了
<jyfl987> imadper: 你看 18摸的机器就贵死了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ....
<imadper> jyfl987: 有linux, 也会有好多平台.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你可以吃BSD, AIX, HPUX, Solaris饭
<jyfl987> imadper: 为了维护那些贵死了的机器 说不定厂家还要附送一个配套运维  也就是你了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hpux和solaris混得好不?
<jyfl987> imadper: 但是平台都一样了 门槛降低了 啊猫啊狗都能来了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 挺好，都是金主在用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: +1
<MeaCulpa> 连阿三都在捣鼓了，哎，这
<imadper> jyfl987: ibm的一些东西的运维挺值钱的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 那有搞头儿.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 买大型机配专属运维  lol
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 反正我平时用的东西，连Windows基本都能提供，无非就是utf-8稍微操蛋点
<jyfl987> imadper: 所以啊 你要热烈拥护回归运动
 * hamo_ssl 买大型机配专属大型妹纸
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你错了，大机不需要很多运维
 * jyfl987 大波妹子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你错了，大机不需要很多运维，大机运维都是体制内的，吾等进不去俄大
 * hamo_ssl 一大波僵尸
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 也许不需要 但是为了显示买家的实力 他们坚持要给一台机器配一个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那要人事部批准的
<airead> hamo_ssl, 波多大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这太不灵活了 难怪你只能被赶到机房来
<roylez_> hamo_ssl: 黑毛_丝丝亮
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我有同学作大机运维的，房贷0利率...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有车，三套房
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆_受伤了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 很正常啊
<imadper> jyf
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 求推荐大机运维！
<imadper> jyfl987: 明明是 hama_射爽了.
<jyfl987> 鸡犬升天啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 只收处女的，你混过了，脏了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 蛤蟆是处女座的
 * hamo_ssl 求别黑！
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 你每次取得名字都很有槽点.
<roylez_> hamo_ssl: 蛤蟆_爽死了
<huntxu> roylez_: 我贊美你的中文
<MeaCulpa> Romney都拿的幅员辽阔人数少的州，哎
<roylez_> huntxu: 蛤蟆_死色狼
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 人数少选举人票也少吧？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 恩权重小
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 加州是大头，血战Florida
<MeaCulpa> Florida定胜负的，每年都是
<huntxu> 沒想到obama有任何連任的優勢 = =
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 加州是摇摆州？
<huntxu> 我覺得他比bush還差勁...
<jyfl987> 加州是肯定支持奥黑的
<jyfl987> 奥黑倾向给科学投资
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是阿，所以唯有Florida能用来翻盘
<_kevinyings> 上午结果不是出来了
<jyfl987> romney要削减 那科学家肯定讨厌他
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Romney给每个Master+发美国绿卡
<ofan> 德州人不少
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 真假？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Romney放言给每个Master+发美国绿卡...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自己google
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那我回去发动华人给他投票 额
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 美国的master吧 中国的呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Obama一直在打压L1签证阿
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 中国的不算，Romney号称为每个在美国获得高等学位的发绿卡
<ofan> 谁放h1b就支持谁
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: master 只是学士吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: h1b Obama重点打击
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 去，你个文盲
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那估计加州要摇摆了
<jyfl987> 因为那帮人也需要外籍劳工 和签证 尤其是it业
<huntxu> romney當選，要努力在幾年內去美國混到phd = =
<MeaCulpa> 恩，Romney显然是资本家作派
<huntxu> T.T
<MeaCulpa> 听好的
<roylez_> huntxu: 这种人会被枪杀的
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是我昨天看经纪人报说 他们勉强支持奥黑 因为romney说话前后矛盾 不可信任 奥黑至少是一个他们熟悉了的魔鬼 额
<jyfl987> huntxu: master是博士？
<jyfl987> 还是硕士？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: er...
<huntxu> jade-shan: 你個文盲...
<huntxu> jyfl987: ^
<huntxu> jade-shan: 誤殺
<jyfl987> 原来是硕士
<MeaCulpa> lol
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你是啥士？
<huntxu> roylez_: 你再去美國混一個唄？
<jyfl987> roylez_: 学士 还是美的不承认的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你等romney能上台才可以
<MeaCulpa> Ohio这种中国人刷xp的地方杂会支持奥黑呢
<jyfl987> 还要等他兑现承诺
<jyfl987> 政客讲的大狠话 有时候不一定兑现
<jyfl987> 不过我觉得资本家可能会同意
<huntxu> 先把票拉到再說
<jyfl987> 资本家是真正的国际主义者
<huntxu> jyfl987: 資本家在想，每個來工作的阿三，都能為我幹一輩子，多爽...
 * jyfl987 战争之王里有个台词是  不把军火卖给打自己国家的人， 就谈不上真正的国际主义军火商
<jyfl987> huntxu: 价格便宜量又足 再弄点华人伺候着 人生就完美了
 * huntxu 為什麽中槍的總是阿三...
<roylez_> huntxu: 你被阿三卖了都不会知道的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 阿三是全世界最大的受教育人口资源
 * jyfl987 这就跟同样是屌丝的程序员 还要嘲笑屌丝运维一样
 * jyfl987 还有跟中国人笑越南人一样
<huntxu> jyfl987: 不不，這是運維嘲笑程序員
 * jyfl987 正所谓 乌龟莫笑鳖 都是泥里歇
<huntxu> 因為中國人連被資本家考慮的機會都沒有...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 所以党中央下了一盘很大的旗 让大家学英语 你看 马上战略目标就要达成了
<CyrusYzGTt> 7https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/vimoperate/?display=en   opera也有VimOperate 這個插件？？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: VimOperate extension - Opera add-ons
<huntxu> 網易在烏龍，第一條新聞是各162，頂部又是169：157
<RAMZAN> ...
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 屌丝何苦为难屌丝
<huntxu> 東北全是obama的 = =
<huntxu> romney在大南方優勢真大 = =
 * MeaCulpa 加州太跨长了
<MeaCulpa> *夸张
<MeaCulpa> Romney挂了
<MeaCulpa> 你们等孙子移民吧
<huntxu> 不是還有florida
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: Florida不够用
<huntxu> 那沒希望了，剩下的都是渣...
<onlylove> 我记得是俄亥俄的
<jyfl987> 昨天看采访密西西比州 那帮人还指望着南部邦联再次崛起呢
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: Romney挂了？
<MeaCulpa> 穷人都选资本家...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 恩，没戏了
<MeaCulpa> 中产阶级还是主力阿
<RAMZAN> 移民欧洲好还是美国好?
<ofan> RAMZAN: 有钱移米国
<ofan> 尼玛加州一个county比其他一个州人还多
<RAMZAN> ofan: 为什么？相对欧洲有什么优势吗？
<MeaCulpa> RAMZAN: 欧洲税收高，福利好，显然适合穷人
<ofan> RAMZAN: 美国资源多，有钱啥都有
<RAMZAN> MeaCulpa: 生活节奏是不是比美国慢点?
<RAMZAN> ofan: 了解
<MeaCulpa> RAMZAN: 美国基本生活保障低，税收低，适合资本家，员工怨言少
<RAMZAN> MeaCulpa: 怪不得开公司都去那里
<MeaCulpa> RAMZAN: 开公司去那里主要是Iowa...
<RAMZAN> MeaCulpa: Iowa 是啥...
<ofan> control of senate啥意思
<MeaCulpa> RAMZAN: 自己google
<MeaCulpa> 美国人也会被代表阿
<RAMZAN> 这几天骨骼的网站都上不去了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • tty suspend http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392390 想在只开tty的情况下实现休眠，至少要让屏幕暗掉，最好能让其他的触摸板背光、logo的灯都暗掉。 输命令也可以，最好是能合上笔记本的屏幕就搞定。 统计信息: 发表于 由 noger — 2012-11-07 12:06
<ofan> 加州开始出结果了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 已经结束了阿
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你太慢了
<ofan> 哪结束了
<MeaCulpa> Florida还没出来，就灭了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我google看的
<MeaCulpa> Obama 275了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你锉，我ABC看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: H1B和L1没戏了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 才257
<ofan> 加州出了不到1%
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 外媒比美国自己媒体快
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要看外媒
<ofan> MeaCulpa: abc
<MeaCulpa> ofan: http://news.ifeng.com/world/special/usa2012/kaipiao.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 2012美国大选_资讯频道_凤凰网
<ofan> MeaCulpa: https://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/live
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google Politics & Elections
<MeaCulpa> Ohio和Iowa在很多媒体里已经出来了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那是选举人的票
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你自己看凤凰网...
<MeaCulpa> ”外媒“
<ofan> MeaCulpa: https://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google Politics & Elections
<ofan> 凤凰网只贴了部分细腻
<ofan> 信息
<MeaCulpa> Sisconsin
<MeaCulpa> Wisconsin
<MeaCulpa> 凤凰网怎么那么快....
<ofan> 罗迷你的popular vote还是领先的
<MeaCulpa> 中国媒体都宣布了..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 废话，一直是领先的
<MeaCulpa> 美国人被代表了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: check CNN
<MeaCulpa> ABC也更新了
<ofan> 275了
<onlylove> 275是不是说结果已经定了
<onlylove> 我记得好像270就可以
<ofan> 但是奥巴马popular vote低
<MeaCulpa> 270是
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 被代表了
<MeaCulpa> 美国人民嘛，正常
<MeaCulpa> Senate 和 House没变化...
<ofan> 说明不合民意啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 数字不能代表一切
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美国是合众国，每个州选，然后每个州吵架，不是评级普选
<ofan> 剩下就看十八大了
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<RAMZAN> ......
<ofan> 中国人民欢呼吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ? Romney当选显然对中国更有利阿
 * MeaCulpa 还是我们的18大干净利落
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 螺母你不支持made in china
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这是好事阿
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 为啥
<MeaCulpa> 这种破产业结构早垮早好
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那你让富士康的几百万人都去干嘛?
<ofan> 奥巴马很逐利，基本上就是华尔街的代表
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 广东/江苏/浙江好多代工厂.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你当Romney会如何？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我是说, 为啥这是好事? 对中国来说.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 对中国更强硬一点，资本集中更高，对华投资也更多
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Obama一直在骂Romney这个呢
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不懂...
<imadper> ofan: 你懂了吗?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我觉得你完全搞反了吧
<MeaCulpa> Romney在中国还有投资呢...
<RAMZAN> 我看好obama
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你完全搞反了
<MeaCulpa> 至于Foxconn, 可以给华为作吧..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我就是觉得资本家好，哈哈
<imadper> 选举都结束了... 看好谁有啥用...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩
<ofan> 臭奥黑
<MeaCulpa> 一般竞选时候的承诺都是反话，天知道
<ofan> 米国人民再苦四年
<ofan> 昨晚，罗姆尼觉得胜券在握，信心十足地对妻子说：“明天晚上你就可以和美国总统睡觉了。”第二天电视上公布了选举结果：奥巴马获胜。妻子激动的说：“是请奥巴马到咱家来，还是我到他那里去？
<MeaCulpa>     hehe
<MeaCulpa> 可惜了，那么好一个机会，那么挫的一任总统都没扳倒，共和党好废
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 还是那个磁盘文件属性问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392392 看图，为什么数字差别那么大。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2012-11-07 12:31
<piggybox> ofan: obama硬了？
<piggybox> ofan: 哈哈，这拼音错的。。。
<ofan> RT @mofan91: #戳中笑点# 转 在一个平行宇宙里，美国人正在津津有味地在新浪微博上刷中国全国人大选举出票情况。
<ofan> piggybox: 。。。
<palomino|working> lol
<imadper> obama实际上是个电源的品牌的...
<stifler_real> ......
<twang> ..
<imadper> palomino|working: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1767364517
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 良心电源，奥芭玛！_显卡吧_百度贴吧
<MeaCulpa> lol
<palomino|working> ..........
<ofan> imadper: 懂不懂swapping
<imadper> ofan: 只知道最简单的那一层.
<ofan> imadper: 哪一层
<ofan> imadper: linux用的啥页面交换算法
<imadper> ofan: 最近最少使用.
<ofan> imadper: second-chance?
<imadper> ofan: 不是, 就是最近最少使用呀.
<ofan> LRU是肯定的
<imadper> ofan: second-chance有没有中文?
<ofan> imadper: 不会翻译所以我才说英文
<imadper> ofan: kswapd是在不同的arch上面实现不太一样的.
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<imadper> ofan: 不过大抵上都是有两个位线,
<imadper> ofan: 不过我不知道你说的是啥... 我太水了....
<cherrot> ofan: 还有ssh么？
<ofan> imadper: second-chance是循环page table找没用过的
<ofan> cherrot: 9RMB/月
<cherrot> ofan: 没问题 给链接 :)
<ofan> cherrot: 没链接
<cherrot> ofan: 速度还可以吧？  我是说付款的链接
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那我不知道. 我看的书上没有讲这些. 惭愧...
<imadper> ofan: 我一会儿查查吧.
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽 我这就一页ppt讲的
<ofan> 一张图
<imadper> ofan: 你刚说的找没用过的, 是找空闲页面吗?
<imadper> ofan: 那个不是有个链表给穿起来的? slub或者hugepage.
<ofan> imadper: 对
<imadper> ofan: 那个需要找吗?
<imadper> ofan: 我先去开会, 顺便翻书, 回来再请教你.
<dwjie> mutt
<ofan> imadper: 。。
<ofan> cherrot: 小窗
<sjd_zeus> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<sjd_zeus> ？
<sjd_zeus> ？
<jyfl987> ofan: 又开始卖了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 一直都卖
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> ofan: 上次问你 不是说不卖了么 我说vps
<ofan> jyfl987: 我不卖vps
<xxxxx> jyfl987:
<jyfl987> ofan: 你u以前卖过
<jyfl987> ofan: 要不你代理打移民官司吧
<jyfl987> xxxxx ?
<ofan> jyfl987: 卖过一个py空间
<ofan> 不过只有一个
<jyfl987> ofan: py空间？ 自己用openstack么
<XwinX> jyfl987: hello
<stifler_real> ..
<ofan> jyfl987: 不用
<ofan> jyfl987: django,uwsgi,nginx的
<maplebeats> 求开源的mysql图形化工具。。。
<barite> maplebeats phpmyadmin
<maplebeats> barite: 非php。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋咋混LinkedIn了
<ofan> maplebeats: mysql workbench
<cherrot> maplebeats: mysql workbench 好用的很
<maplebeats> 我试试，可以连接远程数据库撒
<cherrot> maplebeats: 当然可以
<maplebeats> 今天上课的时候我又成功推销了python，还顺带黑了java。。。哦也
<huntxu> maplebeats: python 渣
<tigger_> g 2
<jyfl987> XwinX: 刚才那xxxx是你？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 是啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: sb
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那只卖出一个空间 那剩下的资源怎么办？
<ofan> jyfl987: 空着
<ofan> jyfl987: 干嘛 你想要?
 * jusss Hi
<master0503> df
<master0503> df
<jyfl987> http://bugsplat.info/2012-11-05-introduction-to-heroku-buildpacks.html
<jyfl987> 又一个shit出来了
<jyfl987> ofan: 拿来玩玩呗
<jyfl987> XwinX: 咋不说了？ 不说就是承认
<zzc> 为什么vpn上不去了 求解
<jyfl987> huntxu: 胆子忒大了点
<huntxu> 低端黑
<ofan> jyfl987: no
<jyfl987> huntxu: long live lisp
<jyfl987> ofan: 闲着也是闲着
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Steam for Linux Beta测试开始，Nvidia发布新驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392399 Valve 宣布 Steam for Linux Beta内测开始，它已经向递交申请的用户发出了第一批邀请。Valve称，有超过6万人递交了申请，绝大多数人已在使用客户端支持的Ubuntu 12.04系统。Steam for Linux Beta …
<XwinX> jyfl987: SB
<jyfl987> XwinX: ]
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你怎么会跑这里来了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我怎么不能来
<MeaCulpa> Steam 肮脏
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 为什么f
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 给游戏加密，脏
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: ....游戏只管好玩，谁管它丫的加密啊
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 很多东西变得麻烦了，单机游戏动不动还丫的要上网
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 现在游戏商都这么搞了嘛。。。。唉
<ofan> jyfl987: 闲着好
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/34119606/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 奥巴马用连任向党的十八大献礼
<cherrot> :D
<abine1> AMD A10 5800K +
<abine1> 技F2A85XM-D3H主板
<abine1> 金士顿骇客神条16GB双通道内存
<abine1> 2TB的希捷硬盘
<abine1> 安装12.10后无法引导
<cherrot> abine1: 你怎么知道是硬件的原因
<ofan> abine1: 换128G内存
<abine1> 安装Win7 木有问题
<ofan> abine1: 用GPT
<abine1> 这是要我往微软靠拢啊
<cherrot> abine1: 那就是硬件的问题了？  怎么个无法引导呢
<ofan> 蓝屏？
<abine1> 不是蓝屏
<abine1> 我的电脑上有两个硬盘
<abine1> 一个硬盘是安装有Win7  的120GB 固态硬盘
<abine1> 我在2TB的希捷硬盘上安装Ubuntu
<cherrot> abine1: 我也是两个硬盘  XP和linux相安无事  默认引导XP
<abine1> 然后选中先从2TB硬盘启动
<abine1> 但是，开机都是启动WIN7
<abine1> 无法启动Ubuntu
<abine1> 我在考虑要不要把那个WIN7硬盘给拆了
<cherrot> abine1: 你的硬盘不bootable? grub的？
<abine1> grub的
<cherrot> abine1: 你ubuntu怎么装的？ 引导装到哪了呢
<jusss> hi
<abine1> 引导安装在希捷硬盘上
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<abine1> ，我已经选择先从希捷硬盘上启动了
<ofan> abine1: fdisk看你分区
<abine1> 我现在没开机了
<jusss> ofan: 哇咔咔，又没睡
<cherrot> abine1: 用个启动盘进去检查一下吧
<abine1> 我已经把那台电脑的电源拆了
<abine1> 坏掉了一个电源
<ofan> abine1: 找不到启动会提示
<abine1> 没有任何提示
<ofan> abine1: 你开机时进入启动菜单
<ofan> 一般是按F12
<abine1> 直接跳到win7的引导了
<abine1> 他娘的
<abine1> 固态硬盘就是快
<ofan> abine1: 你没选从另一个硬盘启动
<abine1> 闪一下就进入了
<abine1> 我已经有选中了
<cherrot> abine1: 可以强制从一个引导设备引导的 这样引导失败就不会尝试其他设备
<ofan> 选了就会有提示
<cherrot> abine1: F9 F12 一般是
<abine1> 选中从希捷硬盘先启动
<abine1> 的
<abine1> 应该是无法启动，所以就从固态硬盘先启动了
<cherrot> abine1: 看ofan的  不是优先启动 是强制
<ofan> 如果你装了grub,会有个grub的提示
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 有点邪门
<abine1> 搞得很郁闷
<abine1> 用Win 7的感觉很不爽
<yq> abine1: 额。我现现在用win8……
<jusss> abine1: win有快播
<abine1> 有种被迫的感觉
<jusss> yq: win8有快播吗
<yq> jusss: 额。这倒是
<jyfl987> ofan: 没意思
<abine1> 我木有弄神马快播的
<jyfl987> yq: 你同学呢
<yq> jusss: win8有嗒
<jyfl987> yq: 昨天跟你聊了下 结果今天我微薄就有研究生物的加了 额
<abine1> 我用那个来安装一个处理视频的软件而已
<yq> jusss: 跟win7差不多吧
<yq> jyfl987: 呵呵
<abine1> 然后就不安装其他软件了
<jusss> yq: 哦
<yq> jyfl987: 这不关我的事情o
<abine1> 也不想用那个系统上网
<abine1> 等我把视频处理好以后
<yq> jyfl987: 你微博多少嗒？要不要我加你哈
<yq> jyfl987: 咩哈哈
<abine1> 我就可以把那个Win7打入冷宫
<jyfl987> yq: 你不搞技术的 还是别家了
<jyfl987> 2001:470:f256:2012:ad23:bf46:fff4:cb5d   这个ipv6是哪个地区的？
<yq> jyfl987: 额。你微博搞什么技术的
<microcai> yq:  http://weibo.com/jyf1987
<kk> microcai,啥网址y 新浪微博注册
<yq> microcai: 哈哈3q
<yq> jyfl987: 你被卖了
<microcai> yq:  你没给钱，不算卖
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.04lts server 版本自带Intel S1200BTL 主板/网卡/Raid驱动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392412 我要自己装一台服务器，主板没有带Ubuntu的驱动，自能看Ubuntu有没有自带驱动了。 我查了Ubuntu的官方支持列表，没有看到只有这个主板，只有以下几条相关信息，请问有人 …
<yq> microcai: 好吧……
<jyfl987> yq: 我搞技术
<yq> jyfl987: 了解……
<ofan> jyfl987: 好多人都搞
<yq> jyfl987: 你不搞生物……
<ofan> 大家一起搞
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<ofan> roylez_: yoo ä¹ ä¹ 
<roylez_> ofan: ....
<roylez_> ofan: nnnd
<ofan> 席席
<yq> ofan: 来吧……找个重点lab等等
<yq> ofan: 找个lab进去玩玩
<ofan> yq: 你有女同学么
<yq> ofan: 当然有啊……
<ofan> yq: 介绍个
<roylez_> jyfl987: 这个，靠谱么？ http://www.zhangxinxu.com/php/voteView.php?id=1
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 2011年web前端从业人员薪资(月薪)调查结果 » 张鑫旭-鑫空间-鑫生活
<yq> ofan:what do you want to do
<ofan> yq: do whatever i want :]
<jusss> yq: win8是跑在啥上面的
<yq> ofan: haha……坏淫
<ofan> jusss: 面包机
<yq> jusss: 我么？单系统……
<ofan> yq: surface?
<yq> ofan: PC
<yq> ofan: laptop
<jusss> ofan: 据说苹果要抛弃intel拥抱arm
<jusss> yq: arm?
<roylez_> jusss: power -> intel -> arm
<yq> jusss: intel
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<jusss> yq: win8不是据说不跑intel了吗
<ofan> jusss: 哦
<jusss> roylez_: 勇士今天咋没来
<hamo> imadper: 蛋蛋壕又PTO？
<imadper> hamo: 我刚开会回来...
<imadper> hamo: 他? 估计是吧, 我不知道.
<hamo> imadper: 你这好基友怎么当的？
<imadper> hamo: 你们才是好基友.
<jyfl987> yq 不搞生物难道搞机器人？
<jyfl987> roylez: 差不多吧
<jyfl987> yq 不搞生物难道搞机器人？
<yq> 渣客户端
<jyfl987> roylez: 这是全国的调查吧 应该不是帝都的 否则有许多人要饿死
<yq> jyfl987: 交叉学科会搞……
<jyfl987> yq: 我是文科的 我自己倒是想搞  学校不让啊
<yq> jyfl987: 不过，搞机器人的大多不是生物的
<jyfl987> yq: 当初上大学的时候 转专业需要本专业学习成绩前几名 可是我就是不喜欢本专业才要转啊 这个2b规定
<MeaCulpa> 前端不错么...
<jyfl987> yq: 我可以叫你小纯洁嘛？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你是说咪咪？
<MeaCulpa>  jyfl987 我说公子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 工资
<yq> jyfl987: 是比你小……可是这名字太那啥
<jyfl987> yq: hmm 你大概也没有妹子吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 谈不上好 倒也不差 如果不苦逼加班的话 前端比程序员好混
<jyfl987> 当然 如果前端又会用 imagemagick gd 什么的话 那就更牛叉了
<jyfl987> 自己先弄几个模板 然后每次写点脚本拼接下
<jusss> hamo: 你家度娘的搜索引擎的地址是啥，想给android上的opera加个度娘搜索
<hamo> jusss: www.baidu.com
<hamo> jusss: 你问这个？
<jusss> hamo: 不行，试了
<hamo> jusss: 你说搜索的接口啊？
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> jusss: http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=
<yq_> 渣网速……
<yq_> jyfl987: 我学校男女比例1：3.你懂的……
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前端不就是程序员么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 网络时代就是好，当年我作程序员画桌面App UI的时候真是搞死
<wweir> 一对拉拉六对基？
<jyfl987> yq_: 那又如何 我大学的男女比例比你的还大
<yq_> jyfl987: 好吧……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 么有 现在也包括美工 flash什么的 当然你也可以根据这个逻辑说 运维不也是程序员么 写shell呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 运维可以不写shell
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何递归的授予子目录 可执行权限 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392413 因为不小心 对一个目录 进行了 Code:  chmod -R 664 dir 导致了不能进入目录 后来通过 Code: chmod 775 dir 的方式 解决了 但是，这个目录里面还有子目录 他们也是664的权限，我又不想 对里面的非目录 …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你看这种，一个find的，不算shell吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我现实世界还没见过几个写shell程序的
<jusss> hamo: 刘东是谁
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不就写shell么 至少 for while不都写点么
<hamo> jusss: 度娘啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: find也算吧 small language is language too
<cherrot> hamo: 貌似度娘是上戏的啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如 python里那个 pickle也是个小语言呢 呵呵
<hamo> cherrot: 南广不是？
<jusss> hamo: 你接触过没
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: http://pyzia.com/technology.html  看这个 这个好玩
<cherrot> hamo: 听谁说是上戏来着。。
<hamo> jusss: 没兴趣...度娘其实不是最漂亮的
<hamo> jusss: 没气质..
<jyfl987> hamo: 好使就行
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 气质，是丑女用来遮羞的破布
<jusss> hamo: 那求最漂亮的闺照
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: +21e
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: stack over flow
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 也是锉男对着丑女自慰的借口
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: stack over flow 咋了
 * hamo 你们都是什么淫啊！！！把我都教坏了！！
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你一定意淫过女上司吧额，lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为给你加得太多 栈溢出了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
 * slucx emacsclient在xterm下用时怎样去掉配色方案？
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: +1 lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你这连接打不开
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 我全天候ssh tunnel
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我tunnel了也开不了
<jusss> slucx: xterm的配置文件里看看
<slucx> jusss: 是我emacs的主题导致的，在xterm下用时也有颜色了…
<imadper> emacsclient 会弹出一个窗口吧....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦，很慢...开了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不会吧 你那出问题了呢
<imadper> 你说的是emacs-cli吧...
<slucx> imadper: emacsclient
<slucx> imadper: 在xterm下用
<imadper> slucx: emacsclient会开一个新的窗口的.
<slucx> imadper: 没让他打开新窗口，我偶尔在xterm下用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对py码工来说不错，java js ObjC都太傻了
<jusss> 百度了一下，发现男人最爱意淫的对象是女上司，lol
<jiero> cherrot:  http://join.qq.com/ 是你负责的么。
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 首页 | Tencent 校园招聘
<imadper> cherrot: 你成hr了?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个好像其他语言的人也可以学py吧 主要是帮你编译到本地吗 用脚本带runtime开发一点也不稀奇
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那首页有你？
<cherrot> jiero: 势必不是啊 怎么了？
<jyfl987> jusss: 因为征服女上司对许多人心理上很有感觉
<imadper> slucx: 那你直接 emacs --color=never
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是他说有很多api, 这个需要很大的工作量
<cherrot> imadper: maplebeats 没有吧……我都没照过相。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm 可以等等看呗  我很喜欢这东西
<imadper> cherrot: ....................
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这样到时候不用为了写个计算器扯很多东西
<imadper> 内存热添加绝对是一个无聊的特性!!!!
<jiero> cher
<cherrot> jiero: 你看到什么了
<imadper> ofan: 还在?
<sjd_zeus> 唉，fedora 17的gnome版的iso怎么有问题呢，刻成光盘无法安装
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我之前就让我同事给我写了个密码生成器 拖了我好久 nnd
<jiero> cherrot:  没事。刚才有人给我看了那个网站。我就好奇是不是你做的
<cherrot> jiero: tcomment.qq.com/rend/rend/rending?url=http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20120927/000376.htm 这是我做的。。
<kk> cherrot,啥网址y 10款网友最关注手机 iPhone5大战Lumia920_数码_腾讯网
 * maplebeats workbench这什么破玩意啊，编两小时了还没好。。。我bug都修好完了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 这种软件都要编译。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<imadper> cherrot: 这东西才要编译.
<imadper> cherrot: 指令集优化之后再跑.
<cherrot> imadper: mysql workbench  不是mysql
<imadper> cherrot: 哦... 擦... workbench...
<imadper> cherrot: 条件反射...
<imadper> ofan: 你刚才想说的应该不是swapping吧? 你想说的是内存回收?或者空闲内存管理? 伙伴系统?
<maplebeats> 美国总统真没意思，最长也只能爽8年
<WhiTeMoOn> ~http://v.ku6.com/show/8AnRDTOAn4PjkHE1PcZrGA...html#687852-tsina-1-62119-173a420e9a55b1a693a66bed6dacfbab
<kk> WhiTeMoOn,啥网址y 美女自带 车位 不花钱.搞笑视频笑死人小品集锦合集 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<jusss> maplebeats: 米国总统可以让女下属blow job,还不算xxoo,多爽
<maplebeats> 我操，我操，
<maplebeats> 编译失败，我晕
<vvcoder> 你们
<jusss> shellex: 美女?
<vvcoder> ’
<jiero> shellex:  猫儿。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 气死我了，二进制包下载只要20秒
<shellex> jiero, 喵？
<jyfl987> shellex: ]
<jiero> shellex: 我上周埋了一只喵。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那过一阵再挖出来？
<slucx> imadper: 你说的那个是emacs的选项吗？表示没有啊…
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 写计算器？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 写计算器要搞语法匹配阿，很难得，就算是逆波兰的计算器也很难了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 密码生成器...应该没难度吧，rand
<jusss> 喵，使我想起了妖精的旋律里那个lucy...刚吃饭时不由自主的想起里面的血腥画面。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 逆波兰的很简单啊 大佬
<slucx> imadper: 哪里设置？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 逆波兰就是图简单~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 是自己输入个token 然后选择要哪种sha 然后再选择要哪个范围 最后生成 不过确实没啥难度
<jyfl987> 但是因为用java开发 太麻烦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 偶不码字，偶IQ低~~世间万物都很难
<slucx> 波兰式是(+ 1 2)这样的吗？
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 参见dc
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 恩
<jyfl987> 不是 刚好反了
<jyfl987> slucx: 是这样  1 2 +
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 逆波兰更简单
<imadper`> slucx: man emacs里面有.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 人家说的是波兰...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<slucx> imadper`: 那个选项怎么用的啊，启动动时候加上--color=never没用
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 其实dc挺好用的
<slucx> MeaCulpa: bc的后端吗？
<jyfl987> nc的
<MeaCulpa> slucx: gnu dc用bc作后端我估计
<MeaCulpa> slucx: bc应该重写的，不是用dc后端
<imadper`> slucx: 刚试了一下, 也不行. 去#emacs问吧.
 * MeaCulpa 恩，没dc这个包，在bc里
<jiero> jyfl987: 当花肥了已经。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我以为你要吃腌的
<slucx> imadper`: 表示玩不转了
<slucx> imadper`: 似乎是跟终端有关的，不同的终端里还不一样的颜色
<slucx> imadper`: 我配置的时候是不让在终端里用主题的…
 * MeaCulpa 在Austin的时候看到个老美的脚本，居然用Ansi color刷Univ. Austin的吉祥色
<cuercusIlex> MeaCulpa, 你在美国吗？
<shellex> Windows的IRC客户端只有X-Chat还凑合么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你出去多少钱一次？
<slucx> shellex: win下的erc
<imtxc> imadper`: 你的尾巴怎么那么高，，，，难道…… 不是尾巴？
<shellex> ....
<shellex> slucx: 那是emacs操作系统的。
<shellex> 我用的是windows
<maplebeats> shellex: pidgin呀
<shellex> maplebeats: 唔，又见到哦你
<shellex> maplebeats: 我不用pidgin啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 且。
<jiero> shellex: 用 chatzilla ，不论哪里啊。
<maplebeats> shellex: 想到了，thunderbird
<jiero> shellex:  chrome 党闪边去～～～
<shellex> maplebeats: ...
<jiero> shellex:  直接给你的 chrome 开发一个 irc 吧。
<jusss> shellex: web irc
<maplebeats> shellex: thunderbird支持irc/xmpp呢
<jusss> shellex: 不区分os 浏览器，多好的客户端
<shellex> jiero: 唔，chrome扩展做不到
<shellex> maplebeats: 新建账户失败
<maplebeats> shellex: 你在chrome上用js跑上linux，然后在上面跑一个emacs os，然后....
<jusss> shellex: http://webchat.freenode.net
<kk> jusss,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<shellex> maplebeats: pia~
<jiero> shellex: 写 ruby，用openshift 做个
<jusss> shellex: 或者直接在cmd里telnet
<jusss> telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 最新的Slitaz 4.0镜像文件安装是否有中文选择 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392418 最新的Slitaz 4.0镜像文件安装是否有中文选择。 我下载了，Live了下，发现怎么没有中文呢。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2012-11-07 15:49
<shellex> 算了...就XChat吧
<maplebeats> shellex: thunderbird不好么，还可以顺带发邮件呢
<shellex> maplebeats: 连接不上
<maplebeats> shellex: RP
<shellex> 算了
<shellex> XChat挺好的
<maplebeats> shellex: 呃。。。果然是RP问题，我一试就能连接上
<shellex> 哼切呸
<shellex> maplebeats: 你在深圳么
<maplebeats> shellex: 现在在重庆，将来去深圳
<shellex> maplebeats: 游戏？
<maplebeats> shellex: 无线
<shellex> maplebeats: 这样（蹭
 * maplebeats shellex (反蹭
 * shellex 嗷嗷
 * jiero 踢 maplebeats 一脚， 代替 逃跑的 shellex
 * _kevinyings 掏出jj，尿你们一身
 * maplebeats 躺枪.....
<MeaCulpa> cuercusIlex: 不在
<cuercusIlex> 就你以前在吗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥钱？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你出门难道不用花钱？
<imadper`> 有做硬件的吗? 了解北桥之类的?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 走路？
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: roylez IBMer, ppc从哪个型号之后支持的内存热添加?
<imadper`> 或者随便给出一些支持内存热添加的系列.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就全部的啊 一天多少 算下
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 一般来说，名字后面代Express 的都是不支持热插拔的
<jiero> maplebeats:  猫猫。
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 但是，那是P6时代，现在不知道了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没算过
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 哦... 那有没有办法, 能让我判断一个指定型号是否支持?
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: google system P Capacity Upgrade on Demand
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 有
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/powersys/v3r1m5/index.jsp?topic=/p7hcd/fc5729.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y IBM
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好的, 多谢!!!
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 左边的tree里面点看，看型号
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好.
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 也可在右上角搜索 Capacity Upgrade on Demand
<MeaCulpa> 总之都不便宜就是了
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好. 我打算找一台, 然后推荐我们组买.
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: ... 9125-F2C, 必须的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 难道是公费
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是富婆包你出去的？
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我得先找一下我们有没有这样的....
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 总之，别买Express, 哈哈
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: blade center js20可以吗?
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 是高端货来的吗/
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 叫啥 ppc970fx的.
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 是不是高端货? 高端的话就买一个.
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: js20 应该可以
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 但是你拿blade热插拔？？！！
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 但是你拿blade热插拔内存？？！！
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 不是一个猛字了得
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 其实是热插拔numa的节点...
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 咋了?
<MeaCulpa> blade的连接全靠针脚，你要用电锯还是显微手术来插拔内存？
<MeaCulpa> blade又没线
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: ... 囧....
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 那我换一台....
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 我摸的Blade给驻伊拉克美军用的
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 你丫以为一个电锯就能搞定？
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: gaojiè´§...
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 那js21是不是更新一些?
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 不gaoji,还不是Foxconn做得...
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: js22
<MeaCulpa> js23
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 那我去找找.
<MeaCulpa> 以后没了
<MeaCulpa> JS23才是P7的
<MeaCulpa> 说错了，JS23也是P6
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 22的我能找到不少. 23的没找到. 能确定22的能支持hot plug吗?
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 找到一个js24..
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: PS系列才是P7
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: js是ibm的命名法? 奸商xx?
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 哦, 明白了.
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 架构支持，现实不可能，你拔出来IO就断了
<MeaCulpa> 电都不通了~~
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 我只要热添加.
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 怎么加？
<MeaCulpa> 只要是物理的加，都要开箱阿
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 就是, 开机之后, 我添加内存,他能认出来.
<MeaCulpa> 你怎么添加？
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 哦, 你是说, 想开箱都需要断电?
<MeaCulpa> 你Blade塞进Chassis才有电
<MeaCulpa> 拔出来就断电断IO了
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 不要blade. 有没有独立的?
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 那就去看前面的P6 P7
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好.
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 很爽， 用 microSDcrad 2G當筆電的 swap分區。很快，不卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> 就算 chrome內存溢出也不怕了
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: 如果你们是模拟测试，比如开license
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，我個人推薦用 class 10 的卡，更加快
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 模拟测试? 不是... 是物理测试...
<MeaCulpa> imadper`: Capacity on Demand, 模拟的，事先插好的，
<ofan> imadper`: page repalcement，决定哪个页被交换到swap
<imadper`> MeaCulpa: 这个不了解, 我的先查查.
<imadper`> ofan: gaoji... 怎么决定?
<kt> ubuntu12.10出了吗
<kt> 最新版有什么特性
<cfy> 貌似github没大小限制了？
<ofan> imadper`: 循环查找reference bit为0的页，就是最近没被使用过得
<ofan> 但不一次性更新所有页
<imadper`> ofan: 更新? 所有页?
<ofan> im
<imadper`> ofan: 你是说, 并不是swap出所有的bit为0的页?
<imadper`> ofan: 那个有水位线.
<ofan> imadper`: LRU不是需要标记一个页最近有没有被使用过吗
<ofan> 标记要定时更新
<imadper`> ofan: 哦. 大概理解了.
<iGoogle> 640啊。不能驱动啊。没compiz啊。草
<ofan> imadper`: 当然不是，demand paging就是只有必要的时候才交换
<imadper`> ofan: 不是, 我说的是停止. 当可用的到一个水位线的时候, 就停止swapping了.
<ofan> imadper`: 不是说的那个
<imadper`> ofan: ...
<ofan> imadper`: 那个相当于清理内存
<imadper`> ofan: 你是说, kswapd做的那个相当于清理内存?
<imadper`> ofan: 清理内存不是交给伙伴系统了吗?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 造孽啊，还在上课
<ofan> imadper`: 比如程序的一个页在swap不在内存，就要swap out那个页，如果内存不够就要找内存里没被使用的页替换
<ofan> im
<imadper`> ofan: swap out... page-fault嘛..
<ofan> imadper`: 对啊
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<ofan> roylez_: 席席
<imadper`> ofan: 清理内存, 是回收那些已经不再被试用的内存.
<imadper`> ofan: 伙伴系统嘛.
<ofan> imadper`: 不是说的那个，那是主动的
<imadper`> ofan: 哦? 那你说~
<ofan> imadper`: 。。。。page fault
<imadper`> ofan: 恩, page fault之后, 同时没有可用内存了.
<imadper`> ofan: 你想说这个时候如何选取最合适的页面换出去?
<ofan> imadper`: 对
<imadper`> ofan: 这个情况会出现吗? 快没有可用内存的时候, kswapd就启动了吧?
<ofan> imadper`: 当然会
<imadper`> ofan: oom-killer直接给做掉吧~ LOL
<ofan> imadper`: 擦 程序要继续执行
<ofan> 你丫给停了还玩p
<imadper`> ofan: 那我不知道了呀.. 我除了能想到oom-killer给kill掉, 就没啥别的想法了. 或者那个时候也去找最旧没有使用的页面呗.
<ofan> imadper`: 你都知道LRU就不知道这个？
<imadper`> ofan: lru路人都知道吧...
<ofan> imadper`: 只知道个名字？
<imadper`> ofan: 知道怎么做的. 但是没看代码.
<ofan> 我现在不知道是循环查所有页还是只查进程的page table
<imadper`> of
<imadper`> ofan: 具体没看过, 回去查查...
<ofan> imadper`: http://www.google.com/url?url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_replacement_algorithm%23Second-chance&rct=j&q=second+chance+page&usg=AFQjCNEy18E_AgROtW6yIvWIMvZBqnhsYQ&sa=X&ei=6iOaUMGtPNLU0gH3zYGAAg&ved=0CDMQygQwAA&cad=rjt
<imadper`> ofan: 我知道这个算法...
<ofan> imadper`: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_replacement_algorithm#Second-chance
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Page replacement algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper`> ofan: 还是不知道linux下怎么实现的
<ofan> imadper`: 准确的说应该是下面的clock
<imadper`> ofan: gaoji ofan
<ofan> 只说了用个队列追踪最近使用的页
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是 lru?
<ofan> 难道是个全局的
<imadper`> ofan: 这得查, 我不知道, 也没办法猜不是...
<ofan> jyfl987: 是
<jyfl987> ofan: heng
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 又是我，写mail给老美告知项目要delay
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 为啥烂事总摊上偶..
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: PBC第一条就挂
<_kevinyings> MeaCulpa 哈哈
<ofan> lru消耗比较大
<MeaCulpa> lru是啥
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10为什么不能挂在系统的C盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392420 我安装的是双系统，把UBUNTU12.10安装在了WIN7自带磁盘管理软件下压缩出来的50GB硬盘里面，现在是打开UBUNTU后，自动挂在D盘，但是C盘不能挂在。 而且挂在的盘符显示都是NTFS，而不能挂在的C盘，却 …
<ofan> least recently used
<ofan> wiki和ppt都讲的太简略了擦
<jyfl987> ofan: 消耗什么大  cpu mem?
<ofan> jyfl987: cpu
<ofan> 可能其他硬件支持比如mmu，但线性查找很慢
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以用skip list 多吃点mem
<ofan> jyfl987: 页面数量太多
<jyfl987> ofan: how many ?
<ofan> 看vm 大小和页的大小
<ofan> 比如2g，4k的
<ofan> 貌似搞混了，second-chance和clock是改进的fifo
<ofan> 不是lru
<jyfl987> ofan: 我16G内存 4k的大小 有多少?
<airead> 你们的blog 都用的是什么， (wordpress)?
<MeaCulpa> airead: dokuwiki cc lainme
<ofan> jyfl987: 跟实际内存没关系，看os给进程多少地址空间，32位的一般2g，64位的太大
<ofan> 貌似1t多
<airead> MeaCulpa, 你觉得哪个好一点，你的主页是哪个，我看看
<MeaCulpa> airead: http://www.lainme.com/doku.php
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y start [Lainme's Blog]
<MeaCulpa> airead: 我的与此相比简直是野兽于美女
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是有4G么
<airead> MeaCulpa, 美工是你自己设计的？
<jyfl987> airead: blohg
<MeaCulpa> airead: lainme 的
<jyfl987> 用hg托管的
<MeaCulpa> airead: 我的，ucarenya.com
<ofan> jyfl987: 单个进程最多寻址2g，记得是
<ofan> jyfl987: 32位的
<jyfl987> ofan: 别是win32的限制吧？
<MeaCulpa> airead: 算是让你比较一下完全没有美工是什么概念...
<airead> jyfl987, ?
<ofan> jyfl987: 跟os有关
<airead> MeaCulpa, 还比较了这个 http://adam8157.info/
<jyfl987> airead: 你不是问我们blog用什么系统么
<kk> airead,啥网址y Adam's
<jyfl987> 巧了 我的blog也是info域名
<ofan> jyfl987: http://www.scvalex.net/posts/6/
<airead> jyfl987, 哦～～～原来 blohg 也是
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Malloc Never Fails
<ofan> 基友队的都用info 域名
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不错，我用bzr管理dokuwiki src
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不过你这个gaoji
<airead> 我刚申请的 aireadfun.com ....
<ice_> 'info 域名'
<ofan> io域名最好
<ofan> 其他都渣渣
<soiamso> gnome 果然是在关注着一个不会成功的方向，这个方向有boot to gecko了，还挤？
<airead> MeaCulpa, 你的 blog 呢？
<airead> MeaCulpa, 网址
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主要是有个好处 他可以build成静态的 我就是这样 写了个钩子 有提交就build
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在都玩gTLD了 你还玩domain 弱爆了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要玩玩不？ 用 rst的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: bazar怎么读？ 八噶？
<soiamso> jyfl987: ba za
<jyfl987> soiamso: lol
<soiamso> jyfl987: 版本管理器？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 时尚巴莎？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: rst不错，不过...真的无力搞了，rst我干脆Sphinx弄静态的了
<MeaCulpa> airead: 我说了阿,ucarenya.com
<ofan> jyfl987: 你玩了？
<airead> MeaCulpa, 你的 blog 的确略显简约，打了半天才打开，看到最后才发现是你的，Twitter Quote @Methuselar。  88啦，今晚有约
<ofan> markdown++  其他都渣渣
<ofan> 加入latex支持
<MeaCulpa> ofan: latex是渣
<MeaCulpa> ofan: dukuwiki 公式支持不错
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 敢说latex是渣
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说了如何？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: knuth会来扁你
<MeaCulpa> ofan: http://ucarenya.com/wiki:math_syntax
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y wiki:math_syntax [ÚCARENYA]
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 要科学还是得latex
<ofan> 那个不通用
 * MeaCulpa latex 我只写过简历，hoho
<ice> latex虽然很难，但是写数学论文不得不用啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这些只是符合啊
<ofan> 估计也是转成latex再显示的
<ice> latex 的中文字体很难搞，没法用系统默认字体
<soiamso> ice: pdf也不行吧，除非内嵌
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 體重一欄字體用36號加粗麽？:D
<ice> -Chatnet soiamso 是啊，cetex据说可以使用中文字体,但是只在windows上可用
<jyfl987> ofan: 玩啥？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 说他好又不用 好虚伪啊
<abine1> Tt的键盘
<abine1> Tt eSports 电竞键盘 MEKA 拓荒者G1 cherry 机械键盘 游戏键盘
<abine1> 可以买个主板了
<abine1> 要不要呢
<abine1> 899
<abine1> 喜欢那种手感舒服的键盘
<jyfl987> 北卡大学、威斯康星大学和RSA实验室的计算机科学家发表了一篇论文（PDF），他们设计出一种虚拟机，能提取出同一服务器上的其它独立虚拟机中储存的私有加密密钥。攻击是基于边信道分析，通过研究目标加密系统的电磁泄漏、数据缓存或其它外在表现破解加密密钥。研究人员花了数小时获取了4096位公钥加密算法ElGamal使用libgcrypt v.1.5.0加密åº
<huntxu> xchat的截斷還沒修好
<dwjie> jyfl987: 什么东西 ？
<jyfl987> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/11/07/070220&amp;from=rss
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 浏览器上运行Vim：Gate One 1.1发布
<ofan> 无趣
<AK_47> hello
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<AK_47> 挂了代理才能进，捣什么鬼？
<AK_47> kk
<abine1> 雷电接口才是王道
<abine1> USB都弱爆了
<abine1> 一组Thunderbolt™ 传输埠都支持最高双向10Gbps的数据传输速率，意味着您可以在30秒内传送一整部高画质1080p电影。
<soiamso> https://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-zh-cn/texlive-zh-cn.pdf
<abine1> 技嘉的双Thunderbolt™传输埠设计，确保主板绝对的最高潜在连接能力，每个传输埠提供完整的10Gbps带宽，并可同时支持连接多达12个装置。
<AK_47> 硬盘是瓶颈
<jyfl987> 这东西拿来做民用的超级计算机不错
<mayli> 电磁泄漏
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我想用audacious作为默认播放器，怎么办？12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392428 如题目所说 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-07 18:38
<AK_47> freenode被墙了吧？
<palomino|working> 双向10g!
<Jusss> Hi
<kk> Jusss, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<Jusss> 破马大叔,还没下班?
<palomino|working> 没呢... , Jusss
<Jusss> ...都快7点了,你们不是下班挺早的吗
<palomino|working> 下班是挺早，但天天得加班呀 , Jusss
<Jusss> ...
<Jusss> 扣扣很安静,这也很安静
<Jusss> 不知道现在学啥比较好找工作
<Jusss> 明年就毕业了,还啥也不会
<palomino|working> ...
<cuercusIlex> Jusss, 你在哪个大学学习
<Jusss> Prentice-hall是啥
<Jusss> 一个很差的专科学习
<cuercusIlex> Jekyll, 不愿意说哪个专科吗
<Jusss> 刚翻了下C陷阱与缺陷,看不下去,
<Jusss> 我实在不能认为这是一本好书,可能我是菜鸟理解不了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • New E17 Release: ALPHA http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392434 At the EFL Dev Day during a talk by Jorge "turran" Zapata, decisions were made. These decisions resulted in actions which ended up breaking my gmail (no joke), possibly foreshadowing the breaking of the world later on. This is the announcement for the ALPHA release of Enlightenm …
<banban> EE 在吗
<nopcall> awesome + conky + xcompmgr闪烁 有朋友能解决么
<former> /me
<dwjie> nopcall: awesome 是什么 ？
<nopcall> 平铺式窗口管理器
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 浏览器上运行Vim：Gate One 1.1发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392441 HTML5终端模拟器/SSH客户端 Gate One 发布了 v1.1版 （下载）。主要新特性包括：安全增强，性能改进，移动浏览器支持，改进终端模拟，系统日志信息的自动语法高亮，捕捉以及以图像形式展示PDF，Pyth …
<dwjie> 好像蛮牛的。。
<onlylove> 如果你的显示器很大，那的确很牛
<onlylove> 如果你的显示器不够大……好像用起来不是太舒服
<dwjie> 哦
<dwjie> 看来上这个irc还能知道点新的东西，
<CyrusYzGTt> bingp
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<dwjie> 不枉我24小时挂在这里， 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 你現在才知道？
<nopcall> 我发现awesome里 emacs 和 urxvt不能填满屏幕呢。
<nopcall> 我用的是emacs24.
<dwjie> 你的显示器很大的？
<nopcall> 14寸的。
<nopcall> = =笔记本
<CyrusYzGTt> ..15寸的路過
<dwjie> 哦， 笔记本吧。。
<dwjie> 我的也是。
<nopcall> 主要是用awesome后不用鼠标
<nopcall> 方便点。
<dwjie> 在ubuntu下装可以直接用了吧。。 ？
<dwjie> 很牛的东西， 想体验下。
<dwjie> 以前没用过， 第一次听说。。
<nopcall> 额 你到论坛看下吧 用的人不少吧。
<nopcall> awesome+keynav基本能脱离鼠标了
<dwjie> 运行之后所有的窗口都平铺了 ？
<dwjie> 编译安装有n多依赖吧。 。
 * CyrusYzGTt momo eexpress 
<dwjie> 直接apt 一个， 呵呵
<nopcall> sudo aptitude install awesome awesome-extra
<dwjie> 哦
<onlylove> dwm的依赖少……
<dwjie> conky
<dwjie> conky 呢 ？
<onlylove> conky这个不知道，apt装的
<nopcall> conky也可以apt装啊
<nopcall> sudo aptitude  install conky-all
<dwjie> 等下现在虚拟机里试试看先。。
<dwjie> 哈
<cfy> 谁玩stackoverflow的？
<nopcall> 我在awesome里用conky也有点问题。不知道有没有朋友能完美的使用conky的
<dwjie> 栈溢出。
<dwjie> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=844198372
<kk> dwjie ⇪ ti: 终于解决了conky+fvwm+xcompmgr闪烁的问题_linux吧_百度贴吧
<dwjie> 看这个有用不 ？
<nopcall> 早看过了
<nopcall> 要是改了own_windows 为yes 则conky会占用一个tag
<nopcall> 在其它的tag里就看不到conky了。
<dwjie> 我还不知道怎么开始呢。 。
<dwjie> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<kk> dwjie,啥网址y 0 A.D. :: Wildfire Games
<onlylove> 我记得好像dwm里面conky没问题，不过没用xcompmgr
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<nopcall> 。。我没用xcompmgr前也没问题
<nopcall> 用了就闪烁了
<Freebuilder> 那就别用嘛
<onlylove> 你知道……半透明，还有阴影什么的
<Freebuilder> 那就用 xfwm，省得折腾
<onlylove> 直接用xfce得了
<abine1> 正在把1TB硬盘的数据迁移到新买的2TB硬盘上
<abine1> 坑爸爸的Win7真垃圾
<dwjie> ...
<onlylove> 壕出现了
<dwjie> win8
<onlylove> 2TB啊，想都不敢想
<abine1> 总是无法复制linux的文件
<abine1> 说神马文件名字太长了
<abine1> 娘的
<abine1> 木有win8
<abine1> 2TB硬盘才几百而已啊
<abine1> 又不是闹水灾那时候
<abine1> 现在又白菜价了
<onlylove> 几百也是银子啊，我现在想给本本换个7200转32M的硬盘都没钱
<Freebuilder> 120G 硬盘用户飘过
<onlylove> 虽说才400
<CyrusYzGTt>  用 cp 命令，， 又參數
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 你要么
<abine1> 我有个旧的硬盘
<onlylove> 建客你硬盘7200转的吧……缓存32的吧，知道5400和8M缓存啥感觉不
<abine1> 笔记本的硬盘
<onlylove> 什么牌子的
<abine1> 三猩的
<onlylove> ……
<abine1> 我那时候去买U盘
<abine1> 电脑城的人忽悠我买的
<onlylove> 日立或者东芝的有没，富士通也成
<onlylove> 没事，可以买个硬盘盒子做移动硬盘
<abine1> 说，不如买个移动硬盘划算啊
<abine1> 我本来是要买个U盘而已
<abine1> 结果被忽悠就买了个移动硬盘回来
<abine1> 有个移动硬盘盒子啊
<onlylove> 优盘就是体积小不怕震而已
<abine1> 是科硕的
<abine1> 嗯
<onlylove> 还以为是SSK
<abine1> 我这里一大堆硬盘
<abine1> SSK的木有哦
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 5400
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 笔记本原配硬盘
<abine1> 我的硬盘好像是7200的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你那电脑大概07年的吧
<abine1> 160GB
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 然
<abine1> 8M缓存
<onlylove> 我到不在乎5400还是7200，我头疼8M缓存这事
<onlylove> 太小了
<abine1> 原来笔记本上原装的硬盘也是160GB
<abine1> 5400的而已
<abine1> 也是8MB缓存
<abine1> 牌子是希捷的
<onlylove> 希捷的盘子还8M，真小气
<abine1> 我后来又买了个希捷的320G
<abine1> 笔记本硬盘
<abine1> 7200转的
<onlylove> 笔记本硬盘还是东芝和日立的好点
<abine1> 就一直用到现在
<abine1> 不会啊
<abine1> 希捷的还好了
<onlylove> 我一直想换，一直没钱
<abine1> 用的蛮好的
<abine1> 换个固态硬盘吧
<onlylove> 我没说希捷的不好
<abine1> 别用机械硬盘了
<onlylove> 就像海盗船的内存要好点一样
<onlylove> 机械盘都买不起还买固态的
<onlylove> 你杀了我吧
<abine1> 我买了一个120GB的金士顿固态硬盘
<abine1> 和那个2TB硬盘一起买的
<abine1> 在网上买
<onlylove> 目测我至少能买俩500的机械盘
<onlylove> 就你那120的固态盘
<abine1> 嘿嘿，那个固态硬盘才560
<abine1> 新装的主机用去3118了
<onlylove> 啥？560？假货吧
<onlylove> 我记得120的怎么也得800往上
<AK_47> 有用zsh的吗？
<abine1> 验证了
<abine1> 是真的
<abine1> 在官网上查的
<abine1> 不是假的
<onlylove> 不活了……固态盘都这价格了
<abine1> 现在硬盘掉价了
<abine1> 以后也是白菜价
<onlylove> 我瞅瞅那7200的机械盘去……
<onlylove> 不成买个
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<onlylove> 为啥我还是觉得机械盘比固态盘抗用……最主要是容量优势……
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 固态硬盘是速度快
<abine1> 用来当作系统盘用的
<onlylove> 我个人使不求快……
<abine1> 机械硬盘用来存放文件
<abine1> 电源不好的话
<abine1> 硬盘就坏得快
<abine1> 我都坏掉两个硬盘了
<onlylove> 你别说这么纠结的问题
<abine1> 昨天还坏掉一个电源了
<abine1> 是插座不好
<abine1> 插上去的时候老是冒火花
<abine1> 网上有人用内存来当作硬盘的
<abine1> 在内存组模里加了电池
<abine1> 防止掉电
<yq> 貌似这个时间……又安静了呀
<abine1> 在洗澡
<yq> 额……都在洗澡呀？
<yq>  :D
<abine1> 所以就安静了
<abine1> 等半夜
<abine1> 那些人就会上来
<abine1> 嗯
<yq> abine1: 你没在洗澡
<yq> abine1: 嘿嘿
<abine1> 我在拷贝数据
<abine1> 迁移旧硬盘里面的文件到新硬盘
<yq> abine1: 奥。
<yq> abine1: 你研究什么的？
<abine1> 因为旧硬盘快要报销了
<abine1> 我木有研究什么
<abine1> 就是普通的用户而已
<yq> abine1: 我是问你是研究什么的啊
<yq> abine1: 或者从事什么职业
<abine1> 在工厂上班
<yq> abine1: 额。计算机专业滴？
<abine1> 我菜鸟而已
<yq> abine1: 请教你个问题好不
<abine1> 问吧
<abine1> 我能回答的话
<abine1> 我一定会回答
<yq> abine1: 我有几个压缩文件，rar格式的。打开显示错误的文件末端。
<abine1> 你下载的文件有分卷么？？？
<abine1> 或者是文件没有完整
<yq> abine1: 表示很无语……win下不知道怎么解压了。没有分卷。就一个单文件
<abine1> 不然就是使用了特别的压缩算法
<abine1> 比如那个垃圾的好压
<abine1> 是快压
<yq> abine1: 从网盘里下的。到复旦培训时的课件。一直没看过。今天打不开了
<jusss> maplebeats: 枫叶饭团是啥
<abine1> 快压连自己压缩的文件都无法
<abine1> 解压
<yq> abine1: 有个zip格式的，属性里显示的压缩平台是dos
<abine1> 哦
<maplebeats> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> maplebeats: 那饭团是啥
<onlylove> 枫叶饭团就是饭团呗……不知道饭团是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 那还是不理解。。。
<abine1> 就是枫叶做成的饭团】
<yq> abine1: 怎么挽救这些zip中的数据洒
<abine1> 重新下载啊
<jusss> onlylove: 枫叶饭团又是啥，一个人，还是一个组织
 * maplebeats ......
<abine1> yq: 你重新下载
<cfy> maplebeats: 知道yyets么？
<maplebeats> cfy: 那是什么
<jusss> 或者是一个团伙
<marswu> renren?
<marswu> 人人影视/？
<cfy> maplebeats: 一个美剧的收集网站
<abine1> 人人影视
<yq> abine1: 问题在于吧……复旦的那个网址已经不在了，而那个网盘也忘记饿了什么网盘了。
<abine1> 的字幕
<abine1> 搜啊
<marswu> 浏览器历史纪录
<maplebeats> cfy: 用得很少。。。
<abine1> 你记得那个压缩文件的名字
<cfy> maplebeats: 我觉得如果有个脚本可以每天自动下载美剧更新，根据用户需求倒入lixian.qq,然后，完成后下载，比较爽
<yq> abine1: 能重新下的话就不会想着解压这几个有问题的了
<cfy> maplebeats: 哦。。。。
<abine1> 然后搜索
<marswu> 可以RSS啊 ～
<abine1> 知道文件名字就可以搜索到了
<maplebeats> cfy: 于是，你打算pull request么。。。
<cfy> marswu: 差不多。
<abine1> 只要网上有的文件
<marswu> 不过我玩PT
<abine1> 一般都可以搜索到的
<Freebuilder> 喝茶喝茶
<cfy> maplebeats: 不可能。最多用common lisp重新实现一遍。。。
<yq> abine1: 额，文件名字是：Chentao Lin
<cfy> maplebeats: 因为我不会python
<yq> abine1: 这些讲座的教授一般都喜欢这样命名子……
<maplebeats> cfy: 学呀:)
<abine1> yq: 你加上后缀啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 除非学python能找到工作。为啥要学习python?
<abine1> 然后就可以搜恶
<cfy> imadper: 大师。。。混stackoverflow不？
<vvcoder> 我是有多希望gnome3能重装上阵啊
<abine1> 可以搜了
<vvcoder> 妈的,越来越不给李
<maplebeats> cfy: 因为可以找到工作啊
<yq> abine1: 我试试……后缀就是zip。
<cfy> maplebeats: 真的么？
<abine1> 恩
<cfy> maplebeats: 什么工作？
<yq> abine1: 我尝试搜索压缩包里的文件看看吧
<maplebeats> cfy: 各种工作
<vvcoder> kde虽然好,但是还是感觉比gnome要复杂太多
<abine1> 别找IT了
<cfy> maplebeats: 比如。。。。我会perl
<abine1> 嗯
<imadper> cfy: 我分少... 渣...
<maplebeats> cfy: 程序猿呀
<cfy> imadper: 怎么回答阿。。。。各种牛牛阿。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: ....我会c
<imadper> cfy: 我还是回答过几个的...
<cfy> maplebeats: 在学c++
<imadper> cfy: 我现在337分吧
<cfy> imadper: 牛牛
<vvcoder> c++有个毛好学的啊
<cfy> imadper: 11分路过。。。回答了一个c#的问题。。。。
<vvcoder> 就那样子
<imadper> cfy: 别逗了, 你肯定比我高.
<cfy> imadper: 就是11分。。
<vvcoder> 不如学学js来写扩展
<imadper> cfy: 11... 你问几个问题, 人家都会给你分的...
<maplebeats> cfy: imadper 什么分数
<cfy> imadper: 你都回答了什么问题？
<imadper> maplebeats: stackoverflow
<cfy> vvcoder: 有些库是c++写的，不学不行
<imadper> cfy: shell/emacs/还有啥来的,  我去看看去
<vvcoder> cfy: 底层不需要你来做了,需要的是应用
<maplebeats> imadper: 那个我还没回答过问题呢...
<vvcoder> cfy: fcitx也是做的希烂
<imadper> maplebeats: 不回答也有分的.
<vvcoder> fcitx这些东西,唉
<imadper> cfy: 21questions/14 answers.
<cfy> imadper: 怎么拿分？除了问问题，回答问题
<cfy> imadper: 21questions....
<imadper> cfy: 不知道了...
<imadper> cfy: 我还回答过c的..
<cfy> imadper: niuniun
<cfy> imadper: niuniu
<jusss> gaoji
<cfy> imadper: guru
<imadper> cfy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9716663/formatting-a-shell-command-output/9716696#9716696
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: linux - Formatting a shell command output - Stack Overflow
<imadper> cfy: 这都能骗好多分...
<vvcoder> kde默认选项太多,都看花了
<AK_47> 谁会zsh?
<vvcoder> 我就是zsh
<vvcoder> bash太烂了
<abine1> zsh？
<vvcoder> z-shell
<jusss> 淫席
<maplebeats> zsh补全安逸
<cfy> imadper: ....原来还有column.....
<abine1> 为毛？
 * imadper 用zsh和会zsh完全不是同一个级别. 差着四个级别呢....
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 有.
<cfy> imadper: 我觉得我比第四个级别还低。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 你zshrc里的{{{ ,}}}是啥东西 阿？
<imadper> cfy: 我也是... 我就是用zsh, 还是oh-my-zsh
<maplebeats> imadper: 只用zsh的补全功能算哪个级别
<vvcoder> 我是自己配置的zsh
<imadper> maplebeats: 跟我一个级别.
<vvcoder> 感觉很不错啊
<onlylove> bash都没学明白算哪个级别
<vvcoder> oh-my-zsh希烂
<cfy> oh-my-zsh是啥。。。。。。
<vvcoder> 这里有没有人去给gnome写扩展啊
<vvcoder> 我日,gnome都快没了..
<maplebeats> vvcoder: 谁写啊，api一直变
<abine1> 如果不调整一些必要的配置的话，Zsh甚至还不如Bash好用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一用到sawp分区速度就下降的厉害 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392447 一用到sawp分区速度就下降的厉害 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-11-07 21:30
<cfy> imadper: you have a downvoted question........
<vvcoder> maplebeats: api在变?没写过,不知道...给gnome3写啊...gnome3.6比gnome3还烂,可配置都没了
<vvcoder> 看到gnome3,老子都要哭了
<imadper> cfy: 我有好多个downvoted的好不好....
<cfy> imadper: ....
<AK_47> zsh有没有中文资料？
<cfy> imadper: guru....
<vvcoder> 问题是我好多gtk程序在kde下显示不好
<imadper> cfy: ... 别...
<imadper> cfy: 我目测四个..
<vvcoder> 神码oxygen-gtk23都试过了
<vvcoder> 而且新的kde好像没有gtk窗口风格
<vvcoder> 妈的
<cfy> imadper: are you kidding me ? My c code can't run by order
<cfy> imadper: 大湿
<cfy> imadper: 大师
<imadper> cfy: 我当时真的不会嘛~
<cfy> imadper: 上次说的，声音啥的识别是啥名字来着？
<imadper> cfy: 我水...
<AK_47> zsh有没有中文资料？
<imadper> cfy: cmuSphinx
<vvcoder> AK_47: 我记得有一些参考
<vvcoder> AK_47: wiki不错
<cfy> AK_47: ....
<abine1> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/aix/library/au-satzsh.html
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: 系统管理员工具包: 充分利用 zsh
<cfy> AK_47: 你这个问题肯定要被downvote了。。
<AK_47> 怎么了？
<AK_47> 英文差，没办法
<cfy> AK_47: zsh有中文资料
<cfy> AK_47: 哪里有？google搜索就有了
<cfy> AK_47: 好像不太多。。。这样，你找别人的配置，一般注释是中文的
<AK_47> cfy, 太零碎了，而且少。
<cfy> AK_47: 嗯，我搜了下，也发现了。。。。
<vvcoder> gnome 的开发都是闹惨么
<imadper> info zsh
<vvcoder> 脑残
<cfy> imadper: 要中文。。。
<imadper> google 翻译.
<imadper> vvcoder: 我觉得, 那些脑残水平比我高多了.
<cfy> imadper: 这个是把话识别成文字是么？
<imadper> cfy: 堆.
<imadper> cfy: 对
<cfy> imadper: 貌似没有语音验证功能？
<vvcoder> imadper: 3.6的可配置选项比3.0还少
<imadper> cfy: 验证没试过....
<cfy> imadper: 就是语音识别人
<cfy> imadper: 有这功能？
<imadper> vvcoder: 那怎么了?
<imadper> cfy: 悬...
<vvcoder> imadper: 他妈的,难道要变成那种方便面?
<cfy> imadper: .......
<vvcoder> imadper: 大家吃的都是一个口味?
<cfy> imadper: 我没看到有说。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 现在想下, 感觉不是同一个方向.
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，'算'是同一个方向。。。
<imadper> vvcoder: 不喜欢吃, 可以自己去写wm或者的.
<AK_47> zsh的安全漏洞多吗？
<AK_47> kk
<AK_47> kk
<qiao> imadper, gaoji
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 最后找到一台我们组的, ibm3850系列能支持热添加...
<vvcoder> imadper: 还是去给Gnome写扩展吧
<nopcall> 有什么办法能像xmodmap一样互换cli下的Ctrl和capslock么
<imadper> vvcoder: gnome钱途不好.
<maplebeats> imadper: 那什么钱途好
<imadper> maplebeats: 贵公司钱途就挺好的.
<imadper> maplebeats: 我们公司就不行.
<maplebeats> imadper: ...
<imadper> maplebeats: gnome ibus 这些经典的被人吐嘈的软件就是鄙公司搞的. 贵公司搞的qq多火.
<maplebeats> imadper: 你的槽点太多
<imadper> maplebeats: 我的?
<maplebeats> imadper: 我们两个换吧
<imadper> maplebeats: 不用换, 我们组正招人呢.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你要来就来.
<maplebeats> imadper: 这么方便？
<imadper> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> imadper: 怎么保存自己的路由表
<imadper> maplebeats: 你是sa, 我又不是sa...
<imadper> maplebeats: 你问我?
<onlylove> 路由表？几个？
<maplebeats> imadper: 我不会啊
<onlylove> 管理路由表用iproute
<imadper> maplebeats: 那我只能跟你说, 你看一眼, 记下来....
<maplebeats> 本地路由表
<onlylove> 可以man ip
<maplebeats> onlylove: 现在是不是用ip干所有事了
<imadper> maplebeats: 趋势是.
<maplebeats> 趋势是就是说，现在不是？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 实际上你如果不做策略路由用不到哪个，ip的好处是可以管理多个路由表
<onlylove> 通常做应用防火墙会用
<andyhuzhill> :-D
<maplebeats> ip route看起来比route爽很多呢
<AK_47> maplebeats, 怎么说？
<maplebeats> AK_47: YY的
<onlylove> 本来就是，ip可以管理200多路由表，route 就能管理一个
<maplebeats> 感觉ip route的输出比route安逸些
<maplebeats> 虽然看不懂
<AK_47> 有用btrfs的吗？
<imadper> maplebeats: 能看懂吧? 我这里: default via 192.167.11.1 dev eth0啥的.
<AK_47> imadper, 啥意思？
<maplebeats> imadper: 172.18.116.0/22 dev lan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 172.18.119.192
<onlylove> 这个多简单……默认网关了
<maplebeats> imadper: 这是啥啊
<onlylove> lan0是啥……
<maplebeats> 有线
<onlylove> 不是应该是eth么
<imadper> maplebeats: 只能说你的gaoji!
<imadper> maplebeats: 因为你就gaoji
<imadper> lol
<onlylove> 或者是tun什么的
<onlylove> lan0的mode是神马
<onlylove> ip addr看看
<maplebeats> 主要是那个eth0/1的话，每次开机无线和有线会变。。。
<maplebeats> 所以我换了个名字。。。
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 用ip改的？
<maplebeats> 用udev的规则
<onlylove> 我记得ip可以改
<onlylove> 为啥我的不会变……总是wlan0……
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我以前也是wlan的。。。结果。。。
<eexpress> udev里面改
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你做什么了
<maplebeats> 不知道什么时候自己变了
<eexpress> udev都绑定了MAC。怎么会变
<maplebeats> eexpress: 要自己写规则才能绑定呀
<eexpress> 系统的，就绑定了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 没有！
<eexpress> grep eth0 /etc/udev/rules.d/*
<eexpress> 你看看
<maplebeats> eexpress: 都有ethX名字，每次开机都会不一样的。。。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 现在当然绑定了。。。我手动自己绑的:)
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 破人品嘛。为啥我的，都是绑定的。lol
<maplebeats> eexpress: 因为你用的ubuntu嘛
<eexpress> 你啥？洗发水？
<cfy> eexpress: ee
<cfy> eexpress: 晚上好
<cfy> maplebeats: 虚拟机么？
 * pityonline 为啥 vim 设置了 set spell 后连中文都显示拼写错误了？ spl 是默认的 en 啊？
<eexpress> cfy: nnnd 上次画板子，放错2个封装。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 恩，洗发水
<cfy> eexpress: 可怜的
<eexpress> 赶紧学画板子。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 笨.exe
<cfy> maplebeats: 为啥arch是洗发水
<eexpress> 帮我建库
<cfy> maplebeats: 竟然说ee
<eexpress> 破洗发水
<eexpress> 最近，有好多假冒的证书。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我也觉得破。。。
 * pityonline 为啥 vim 设置了 set spell 后连中文都显示拼写错误了？ spl 是默认的 en 啊？
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我也想去整一个
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<eexpress> 。
<cfy> maplebeats: 坏人
<cfy> maplebeats: 坏penguin
<maplebeats> cfy: penguin?
<cfy> maplebeats: 对阿
<cfy> maplebeats: 那 bad qq
<eexpress> 现在发现，居然还是unity的HUD搜索最好。
<cfy> eexpress: locate不好？
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你居然能习惯
<eexpress> 没用过的。别乱说。
<cfy> imadper: 我觉得我得写个脚本自动断erc.不然断网，erc就sb了。。。
<eexpress> 不超时处理的？
<cfy> eexpress: 会一直处于重连状态
<eexpress> 和opera一样？opera有时候突然断，会黑脸10秒。
 * maplebeats 这么早断网的学校。。。。
<Tuccuay> 还有半个小时即将断电的学校路过
<eexpress> GT 640
<roylez_> pityonline: 选英文中文全错
<pityonline> roylez_: 啥意思？
<onda> 如何修改 locale?
<roylez_> pityonline: 认为中文全是输错的英文
<pityonline> roylez_: 是啊，所以说它对中文也进行拼写检查啦
<onda> 我当前的 locale 是 en_HK.utf8, 我需要将其修改成 en_US.utf8 来支持 fcitx 运行
<onda> how-to?
<pityonline> roylez_: 默认 spl=en 应该只对英文进行拼写检查吧？
<Felixonmars> onda: en_HK.utf8 不能跑fcitx?
<onda> Felixonmars: 貌似非常不行
<abine1> onda: ??
<abine1> 昂达？？
<onda> abine1: 我 05 年的主板的名称
<onda> abine1: 05 年的老机器了
<abine1> 我现在用的就是昂达的主板
<Felixonmars> 没啥不行的吧=.=
<pityonline> roylez_: 默认安装目录中 spell 目录下只有 en.ascii.spl，en.latin1.spl 和 en.utf-8.spl 这三个文件
<abine1> 缩水严重
<onda> Felixonmars: 真不知道怎么搞，就是用不了 fcitx
<abine1> 只有两个SATA接口
<abine1> 用ibus啊
<onda> abine1: 500块钱的是这样的啦
<abine1> 我的好像是两百多块钱的主板
<onda> abine1: 还集成了 nv6100 显卡呢
<abine1> 我买这主板只是为了能把我原来的处理器和内存用上
<onda> Felixonmars: en_HK 怎么设置可以用 fcitx?
<abine1> 我原来有个P4的处理器
<abine1> 775的
<abine1> 买个烂主板就能用了
<abine1> 将就用着
<abine1> P4的性能还是蛮强劲的
<onda> abine1: 我认为挺好的呀
<abine1> 单核双线程
<onda> abine1: 我的还是 AMD 赛扬的呢，单核单线程
<onda> Felixonmars: HOW-TO?
<abine1> 要是加个2手的显卡就可以跑游戏了
<abine1> 我有个PD双核的
<abine1> 你要不？
<abine1> 缺点是发热量很大
<abine1> 冬天用着刚刚好
<abine1> 当作是取暖器
<abine1> 夏天就不行了
<kk> abine1:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<onda> abine1: 我的发热量也好大呀，换了新风扇，依旧 60 多度
<abine1> 换个水冷的散热器才行
<onda> abine1: 换水冷的钱可以买台新的了
<abine1> 自己弄
<abine1> 加风扇
<pityonline> roylez: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/vim_use/siihAj50TyE
<abine1> 我以前是用个大风扇对着机箱炊
<abine1> 吹
<Felixonmars> onda: 你确定改 en_US 就直接可以吗?
<abine1> 这样可以保持温度不会太高
<onda> Felixonmars: 似乎是这样，因为之前一直是 en_HK 死活无法启用 fcitx，刚才乱搞一通把 language 设置成 English 之后，locale 变成 en_US 好像就能用了
<abine1> MS终于承认那个MSN是个垃圾了
<onda> 有谁对 fcitx 比较熟悉呀，这东东能跑在什么 locale 里面呢？
<onda> abine1: msn? oh, msn
<Felixonmars> onda: 我没跑在en_US以外过=.=
<Felixonmars> onda: can't help
<Felixonmars> onda: 你可以去 #kde-cn, fcitx的作者等大大在里面
<imadper> onda: 保证你的 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8
<onda> imadper: 这个呀，好像不需要这样，因为现在的 LC_CTYPE 就是 en_US.utf8
<abine1> MSN在功能上却令人惊奇地不思进取，长达8年没有重大的功能更新，一直只能靠第三方插件支持孱弱的群功能，2008年左右才开始支持离线消息，始终不支持离线传文件、截图。
<imadper> onda: 少数的应用需要这样的.
<imadper> onda: 至少, emacs需要.
<onda> LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 对 emacs 是这样
<onda> 所以我把 emacs 的执行文件给重命名了
<onda> imadper: 好像打魔兽的时候也需要这个，wine 需要用
<etby> 大家晚上好
<AK_47> kk
<jerry2> l
<liemehoc> 帮忙看看http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=392361
<kk> liemehoc ⇪ ti: 诡异的双显三屏偏移问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<tryit> 蛋疼的 grub2，蛋疼的 info grub，坑死我了
<jerry2> tryit: grub2怎么使用？
<tryit> jerry2, 太蛋疼了，配置文件格式变了，文件名称变了，位置也变了
<tryit> jerry2, 害得我启动了8、9此电脑来重试
<tryit> jeepkid, s/此/次/
<tryit> jerry2,
<maxxiao> hello
<kk> maxxiao, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<jerry2> kk是个robot
<maxxiao> 是吗？
<maxxiao> 这个仕 什么聊天软件呀
<jerry2> maxxiao: 对iii
<maxxiao> 我在Ubuntu里面按照教程就进来了
<maxxiao> 希望大家多指教哈
<maxxiao> 我是个新手，刚刚装ubuntu不久
<abine1> 如果说禁止使用Linux桌面系统，
<abine1> 反而会有越来越多的人去使用Linux
<abine1> 就象给苹果手机越狱一样
<abine1> 越禁止
<abine1> 人们就越想去尝试越狱
<onlylove> 这个……
<onlylove> 其实只要有游戏厂商肯开发游戏，比方说极品飞车，使命召唤什么的，我估计问题能解决一大半
<abine1> 因为人们有猎奇的心理
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<onlylove> 你禁止就禁止吧，对大部分人没影响
<onlylove> 苹果越狱是因为要装应用，而且大部分人都买得起苹果（街机）
<onlylove> 在地铁上，想找到个不是苹果的手机就比较困难
<abine1> 那盗版Win系统呢？
<onlylove> 但是大部分人使用的是windows,你禁止使用linux对他们没有影响
<onlylove> 盗版win那是微软故意的，还有部分历史因素
<onlylove> 微软要掐死盗版win还不简单，但是掐死了，没人买，就会迫使用户转向其他系统
<abine1> 很明显
<onlylove> 微软说过，就是盗版，也要用户盗版我们的产品
<abine1> WINS是靠盗版占领市场份额的
<onlylove> 盖茨还说过，中国人喜欢偷，我就让他们偷，总有一天我要连本带利收回来
<abine1> 唉
<wolftankk> System Information: Model: MacBook Pro (13-inch 2011) • CPU: Intel Core i5-2415M (4 Cores) @ 2.30 GHz • L2: 262.14 KB • L3: 3.15 MB • Memory: 8.00 GB • Uptime: 5 Days • Disk Space: Total: 319.21 GB; Free: 162.00 GB • Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 3000 • Screen Resolution: 1280 x 800 • Load: 23% • OS: Mac OS X 10.8.2 (Mountain Lion) (Build 12C60)
<wolftankk> win8 改善了很多
<abine1> 欲擒故纵
<onlylove> 所以你禁止linux桌面的做法一点也不现实，还会惹恼很多人，这些人大部分是技术大牛
<onlylove> 包括脱袜子
<abine1> 就是要惹那些人啊
<abine1> 这样
<abine1> 他们才会更加坚定推广开源系统
<onlylove> 他们本来就用Linux桌面，你惹他们不是找事么
<abine1> 了让他们觉得伟大啊
<onlylove> 开源系统不是这么推广的，一个东西，你用着好用，自然会用
<onlylove> 你想，你没有用户熟悉的应用，谁去用
<Freebuilder> 没桌面的系统不是好系统
<onlylove> 植物大战僵尸，愤怒的小鸟，你以为这些都是什么
<Freebuilder> 比如说安卓
<abine1> 这是一种策略
<abine1> 比如那个微软推行的安全启动方案一样
<onlylove> 那个方案被证明就是一渣渣
<abine1> 人们会想尽各种办法
<abine1> 为了用上linux
<onlylove> 才不会，至少我不会
<abine1> 他们会觉得来之不易
<onlylove> 没什么来之不易的，我不这么想
<onlylove> 盗版的WIN很好呀，我为何要换
<onlylove> linux有我想用的软件么？能玩游戏么
<abine1> 你得来全不费功夫
<onlylove> 这才是问题根源
<abine1> 所以你不懂
<abine1> 等你失去了
<AK_47> xmms这货还没死哪
<abine1> 你才会明白
<Freebuilder> onlylove, Windows 没我想要的软件，哈哈！
<onlylove> 没什么懂与不懂的，至少那个理论对我就不成立
<onlylove> 对妹子更不成立
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 实际上两个系统对我来说差不多，一样用
<onlylove> 我没什么特别的软件
<abine1> WIN8坑爹是坑定了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 机器老，Windows 耗不起，唉
<onlylove> 有编辑器能编辑文件，能听歌，能上网（网银另说），能涂鸦，足够了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 实际上xp凑合用了……不过现在貌似要1G内存……
<abine1> 你用WIN8了吗？
<abine1> 我也是用来上网聊天就好了
<abine1> XP很久不用了
<abine1> 不想用那个WIN
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 没办法，4G 不想浪费
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 不是，你4G内存，多老的机器……
<Freebuilder> onlylove, NT 5.2 在我这又老死机
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我09年的才3G
<abine1> XP要192M 的内存就可以跑了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 07 年的机器
<onlylove> 07年4G，果断壕
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 哈哈！
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 后来加的，记不清哪一年了。
<onlylove> XP192内存能动而已，最早01年的XP128都没问题
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 花了四百块买的两条 2G
<onlylove> 我觉得PRO/E这东西如果Linux版能继续就好了
<onlylove> 不过软件太贵，破解麻烦……然后……又没人用
<onlylove> 扯到最后还是授权费用
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 极端土豪的
<abine1> 不止能动了
<abine1> 很流畅的说
<abine1> 我用了很久
<abine1> 不过我在上面没有安装太多的软件
<abine1> 我就安装了一个复制手机卡的软件
<kk> abine1:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<onlylove> 如果微软坚持盗版不能用，那么Linux应该没问题的
<onlylove> 可惜，这个软件费用是个边界问题，对部分个人用户不收费也没啥……到最后弄得好像win不要钱似的
<abine1> 在网上没有任何盗版系统的下载
<abine1> 这样
<abine1> 甚至没有大堆的软文
<onlylove> 可能么……
<abine1> 没有介绍如何破解win系统的
<abine1> 没有介绍怎么用WIN
<onlylove> hacker最大的兴趣就是解密，你弄各种反盗版手段，可能不招来破解么，可能没人共享么，你别做梦了，醒醒
<abine1> 连学校也不用
<onlylove> PC这东西不是PLC
<abine1> 严厉禁止啊
<onlylove> 真有学校不用windows的，不过不是国内
<abine1> 捉到要罚款的
<abine1> 这样
<abine1> 谁敢用盗版
<onlylove> 那岛国，岛国版权意识很好，所以GIMP在岛国很受欢迎，不像国内动不动就PS
<onlylove> 德国好像盗版捉到要坐牢
<onlylove> 这个在国内行不通的
<abine1> 游街
<abine1> 捉去游街
<onlylove> 德国的很多大学就是LINUX系统，没有WIN
<abine1> 批斗
<abine1> 拘留6个月
<abine1> 干苦力
<onlylove> 而且国外大学论文都是PDF格式，不像国内DOC
<abine1> 这样，保证没人敢盗版
<onlylove> 国外大学的论文都有LATEX模板，国内有几个有的
<abine1> 国内的老师只会用WORD
<onlylove> 如果你能保证国内大学都是非windows，那就不怕
<abine1> 所以都是要求doc
<onlylove> 或者要求论文是PDF，也成
<onlylove> 可惜这不现实
<abine1> 严厉的打击盗版是最好的了
<abine1> 捉到用盗版的人‘
<abine1> 游街
<onlylove> 我觉得大学
<abine1> 到处批斗
<onlylove> 如果大学里面的软件必须是Linux系统，那没办法
<abine1> 看谁敢用盗版
<abine1> 现在人们都觉得用盗版很光荣
<onlylove> 你这不好用的
<onlylove> 还不如奖励用Linux的
<abine1> 奖励木有用的
<abine1> 要双管
<onlylove> 而且现在社会商业化很严重，你这属于政治干涉，微软要告状的
<onlylove> 要改变这个，就是习惯上改
<abine1> 有奖有罚
<abine1> 怎么是政治干涉呢
<abine1> 打击盗版而已
<abine1> 关那个MS什么啊？
<onlylove> 比方说有专有的软件必须在Linux上跑
<onlylove> 关MS什么？你忘了WTO了是不
<onlylove> 微软是个商业公司，你公开禁止他的软件，不属于干涉
<abine1> 慢慢的人们就自觉了
<abine1> WTO难道鼓励盗版么？
<abine1> 难道打击盗版也有错？
<abine1> 又没说不准用WIN
<abine1> 是说不准用盗版
<onlylove> 你看国外，都是政府优先使用开源软件
<onlylove> 比方说法国政府
<abine1> 没说不准用MS的软件
<abine1> 你误会了
<abine1> 我是说打击盗版
<onlylove> 不准用盗版，你可以试试
<onlylove> 你试试那些习惯盗版软件的人怎么干活
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 你说呢
<onlylove> 他们会用LibreOffice？
<onlylove> 还是会用wps
<onlylove> GIMP呢
<abine1> 你管他们
<onlylove> 你管他们？
<onlylove> 你想的太简单
<abine1> 嗯
<onlylove> 你要知道那是多少人
<abine1> 你还是不明白我所说的
<onlylove> 而且很多软件必须是使用商业软件的
<abine1> 他们有两样可以选择
<abine1> 一是买正版
<onlylove> 那到时候如果出不起钱，公司破产恶魔
<onlylove> 你知道一套AUTOCAD多钱
<abine1> 2用盗版，然后坐牢
<onlylove> 一套PHOTOSHOP又多少钱
<abine1> 不用AUTOCAD会死人么？
<onlylove> 一套pro/E多少钱
<abine1> 不用PS会死人么？
<onlylove> 和这些软件比，微软的win算什么
<data> GIMP
<abine1> 不用PRO/E会死人么？
<onlylove> 会不会死人我不知道，你可以试试
<data> 要用就用GIMP
<onlylove> pro/E是做什么的你知道不
<abine1> 有很多代替的
<onlylove> 问题是你会用恶魔
<onlylove> 你会用么
<onlylove> 不会用吧？要学习吧？
<onlylove> 学习的时间能干活么
<onlylove> 在比方说QQ
<abine1> 那以前没有这些还不是照样干活
<abine1> QQ怎么了？
<onlylove> QQ没怎么，你现在造个软件把腾讯打垮
<onlylove> 能么
<abine1> 谁说要打跨啊》？
<abine1> 没人说要打跨
<onlylove> 知道QQ原来叫什么么
<abine1> 要垮塌也是他们自己弄的
<onlylove> 知道MSN曾经的覆盖面积么
<abine1> OICQ
<onlylove> 为什么改名叫QQ了
<onlylove> 哪一年改的
<abine1> MSN就是依托死
<abine1> 仿冒人家啊
<abine1> 很简单
<onlylove> 仿冒的那个软件在大陆为什么没流行
<onlylove> 高达60%覆盖的MSN为什么在中国行不通
<onlylove> 你都想过么
<abine1>  刚开始我觉得很
<abine1> 不习惯
<onlylove> 这就是用户惯性和用户黏性
<abine1> 我觉得OICQ顺口一点
<onlylove> 那样大概ICQ不愿意
<abine1> 刚刚改QQ的时候
<abine1> ICQ已经木有什么希望了
<onlylove> 那时候还是千年虫的时候，1999年
<onlylove> 十几年过去了
<abine1> 1999年的时候我还没摸过电脑呢
<onlylove> 现实就是这样，icq在国内再没希望，国外活的好好的
<mntcdrom> -help
<onlylove> 那时候流行的系统叫瘟酒吧
<abine1> 国外多样化
<onlylove> 就像facebook和twitter一样
<abine1> 国内的是QQ一家独大
<onlylove> 国内也曾经有过多种多样的IM软件
<onlylove> 朗玛UC，网易泡泡
<abine1> 我用过WIN95
<abine1> 去网吧的时候用过
<onlylove> 可以说现在唯一能对QQ造成威胁的个人认为是多玩YY
<abine1> 用来练习打字的
<abine1> UC后来在新浪
<onlylove> 现在也在
<onlylove> 问题是UC现在多少人用
<abine1> YY很垃圾了
<abine1> 那个图标很烂
<onlylove> 网易泡泡又有多少人用
<onlylove> 你错了
<mntcdrom> -help
<onlylove> YY的优势在于语音通信
<mntcdrom> -online
<onlylove> 可以说有多少魔兽玩家，就有至少多少YY用户
<abine1> 用的是些无知的人
<abine1> YY 是无聊的人在一起K
<abine1> 事实上YY是通过巧妙的营销策略达成的
<onlylove> 你可以这么说，我一样可以说QQ是一群无聊的人在胡扯
<onlylove> YY的2080频道现在还有两万多人在线
<abine1> 新鲜过后，木有什么了
<abine1> 这种不长久了
<onlylove> 你用什么保证这不长久
<onlylove> 你保证不了
<abine1> 你用什么保证呢
<abine1> 那你用什么保证呢
<onlylove> 就像你不知道苹果公司的命运一样
<abine1> 就像以前的开心农场一样：
<onlylove> 我没有向你保证说YY会一直这样红下去，我只是说了个事实
<abine1> 现在还有人玩偷菜么》
<mntcdrom> ???
<onlylove> 但是你别忘了YY依托的是广大网游玩家
<onlylove> 魔兽世界多少年
<onlylove> 开心才多久
<abine1> 网游玩了，肚子要吃饭的
<onlylove> 魔兽世界我有印象是04年的事情了
<onlylove> 开心网呢
<abine1> 网游这种的垃圾
<onlylove> 你可以说垃圾……
<onlylove> 无所谓
<onlylove> 你也可以说win垃圾，也无所谓
<abine1> 长大了
<onlylove> 你说QQ垃圾我更没意见
<abine1> 谁还玩网游啊
<onlylove> 我认识一大叔，姑娘都读研究生了，还和我一起玩呢
<abine1> 新鲜一过
<abine1> 就不玩了
<onlylove> 认识3年了
<abine1> 那叫上瘾了
<abine1> 更可怕
<onlylove> 什么叫上瘾
<onlylove> 人每天就玩3小时
<abine1> 你说呢
<onlylove> 多了不玩
<onlylove> 你可以玩电脑上瘾，就不准别人玩游戏？现在几点了
<onlylove> 我没工作，无业游民，聊天就聊天了，你呢，明天不上课？还是没工作
<abine1> 我在迁移数据
<onlylove> 你玩电脑一样上瘾，我可以说你么
<onlylove> 迁移你自己的吧
<abine1> 谁玩电脑了
<abine1> 就是迁移我的数据啊
<abine1> 我硬盘坏了
<onlylove> 你迁移一晚上了
<mntcdrom> /topic
<abine1> 很多数据需要迁移到新硬盘上
<onlylove> 你多大硬盘，按字节读也差不多了
<abine1> 1TB的硬盘
<abine1> 你说呢
<onlylove> 1T硬盘多大数据？
<abine1> 1000GB
<onlylove> 装满了？
<abine1> 硬盘坏了
<abine1> 很难复制
<onlylove> 坏道？
<onlylove> 坏道就别想了
<onlylove> 你复制一年也够呛
<abine1> 马达响声很厉害
<onlylove> 马达响声不是太要紧……
<onlylove> 就是寻道慢点
<onlylove> 有坏道马达再好也没用
<abine1> 断断续续
<onlylove> 那就让他自己复制呗，你还看着啊
<abine1> 马达不正常
<abine1> 听那声音
<abine1> 看什么
<onlylove> 这事才简单，换主控板
<abine1> 要选文件啊
<onlylove> 你把硬盘的主控拆下来看看是不是马达的驱动电路接触不好打火
<abine1> 老停机
<onlylove> 如果触点糊了就用酒精擦了重新装上去
<abine1> 然后又启动
<abine1> 听着痛苦
<abine1> 象快要死火了
<onlylove> 或者直接找个一样型号的硬盘把主控换了试试
<superTJD> exit
<superTJD> eh....sorry
<abine1> 快要断气的感觉
<onlylove> 你硬盘应该不是一天两天那样了吧
<abine1> 所以我在尽量把文件拷贝走
<abine1> 肯定不是用这样了
<onlylove> 你早该换硬盘了
<abine1> 是越来越严重了
<abine1> 快要无法读取了
<onlylove> 我做SA那阵子，硬盘有一点毛病就直接换掉
<abine1> 硬盘经常无法读取
<abine1> 有些文件是无法删除的
<abine1> 有一个盘是无法格式化
<onlylove_> 无聊的联通，3G又掉了……你还是慢慢复制文件吧
<onlylove_> 无聊的联通，3G又掉了……你还是慢慢复制文件吧
<onlylove_> 那些删不掉的大概永远删不掉了
<abine1> 提示说I/o错误
<abine1> 你也用联通？
<onlylove_> 联通3G
<abine1> 我打算把重要数据找出来
<onlylove_> 你用TESTDISK试试吧……
<abine1> 然后把硬盘给重新格式化
<abine1> 现在还不能做其他操作
<abine1> 要等把数据转移了
<abine1> 才行
<abine1> 我上次已经挂掉了一个320GB的笔记本硬盘le
<onlylove_> 反正你把数据拷完之后建议你拆开主控看看，没问题就用mhdd测试下坏道，再没问题你是在不行就用dd读数据
<onlylove_> 至少dd读出来的有希望
<abine1> 肯定是有坏道的了
<onlylove_> 坏道没办法
<abine1> 磁盘工具已经提示有坏扇区了
<onlylove_> 这个真的没办法，读不出就是读不出了
<abine1> 我觉得应该是我的电源插座不好
<abine1> 所以才会这样
<abine1> 有时候会断电
<onlylove> 你台式机？
<abine1> 对啊
<onlylove> 台式机就把电源拆开看看吧
<abine1> 我的台式机
<onlylove> 看看你电源还能用不
<abine1> 电源坏掉一个了
<onlylove> 如果电源里面滤波电容坏太多，你是不用指望了
<abine1> 是排插不好
<onlylove> 靠，知道不赶紧换了
<onlylove> 没钱么
<abine1> 我买的电源还没到呢
<abine1> 今晚刚买
<abine1> 明天下午才到
<abine1> 再也不敢买便宜的电源了
<abine1> 淘宝上有那些50块钱的
<abine1> 我不敢买
<abine1> 我买了一个160的
<abine1> 怕有猫腻
<abine1> 幸好主板没有被烧掉
<abine1> 不然就亏1000块钱了
<onlylove> 靠……160，多少瓦
<onlylove> 我的电源就没掉下200块的
<abine1> 230W的
<abine1> 小电源
<abine1> 我用的是小机箱
<abine1> 那些大机箱电源我用不了
<abine1> 太大了
<abine1> 我的机箱是很小的
<abine1> 用不了大电源
<abine1> ，痛苦
<kk> abine1:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<onlylove> 那也太便宜了
<abine1> 我机子上有两个硬盘一个DVD刻录机
<abine1> 然而只有两个SATA接口
<abine1> DVD刻录机只能拆卸下来不用了
<abine1> 没有电源接口可用
<abine1> 现在是用U盘启动的
<abine1> 所以才可以在机子上对两个硬盘进行数据迁移
<onlylove> 你……买个大点的机箱，别ongoing那些micro的
<onlylove> 那些小机箱有很多散热不好的
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我有两个大的机箱
<abine1> 太丑了
<abine1> 以前刚买电脑的时候
<abine1> 带来的
<onlylove> 想要漂亮的盒子，买mac mini
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 知道错了
<onlylove> 不过……干这么久SA，还是和你说，硬件有问题，特别是硬盘有问题，赶紧换
<abine1> 后悔买小机箱了
<onlylove> 电子货这东西不保值的
<abine1> 以后买那种宝马机箱
<abine1> 大的那种
<onlylove> 小机箱有小机箱的好处，你如果用itx的板子的话还是可以的
<abine1> L10 GT
<onlylove> HTPC什么的也可以用
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我用的是M-ATX
<onlylove> 但是那种半高的显卡不太好买
<abine1> 半高显卡有
<abine1> 但是性能不好
<onlylove> 始终少啊
<abine1> 恩
<onlylove> 放个高清什么的没问题的
<onlylove> 坏到家配个好点的CPU软解
<abine1> 要是放高清的话
<abine1> 用那个AMD 350就搞定了
<onlylove> 你打算连显卡都省了？
<abine1> 完美运行高清
<abine1> E350自带显卡啊
<abine1> HD6310
<abine1> 支持DX11了
<onlylove> 我知道，我就是说，独立显卡都省了
<abine1> 我一直没有用独立显卡
<abine1> 小机箱装不下那些大家伙
<abine1> 再说也不玩那些游戏
<onlylove> 有时间弄个希捷的硬盘盒，看看他们怎么做下载机的……
<abine1> 用集成显卡也可以玩游戏了
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 你弄过》》》》？
<onlylove> 集成显卡玩什么游戏……扫雷么
<abine1> 你要买》？
<onlylove> 我没弄过
<onlylove> 我打算看看
<abine1> 玩极品飞车
<onlylove> 那个硬盘盒ARM的
<abine1> 还有使命召唤
<onlylove> 装个DEBIAN什么的没问题
<abine1> 那个才100块钱吧？
<abine1> 我上次看到了
<onlylove> 嗯，就那个
<onlylove> 我的机器已经跑不动飞车了
<abine1> 你不如买个树莓派
<onlylove> 那个做啥用
<abine1> 电脑啊
<onlylove> 我其实就是想弄个ARM板子玩玩
<abine1> 迷你电脑
<abine1> 就是ARM的板子啊
<abine1> 玩法多样了
<abine1> 你可以看看
<onlylove> 有点意思
<abine1> 嗯
<onlylove> 看看怎么买去
<abine1> 淘宝就有卖啊
<abine1> 你可以用来做机器人
<onlylove> 靠，论坛暂停服务
<abine1> 在外国有人用它来酿酒
<abine1> 哪个论坛》》》》》？
<onlylove> shumeipai.net
<onlylove> 不成啊，淘宝太贵了，都快400了
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 差不多了
<abine1> 你从英国订购也要运费啊
<abine1> 人家要赚钱了
<onlylove> 也是啊，不过比买ARM开发板便宜了……
<onlylove> 原来想买ARCOM的那个板子来，结果人倒闭了
<onlylove> 算啦，我还是考虑找工作的事情吧
<onlylove> 有银子再说那些
<onlylove> 现在一个XSCALE的开发板要一千多块
<onlylove> 困了，睡觉去，你慢慢复制你的数据啊……
<superTJD> ofan: alvin_rxg: 好啊
<ofan> superTJD: 超级摊鸡蛋
<superTJD> ofan: -_-b
<superTJD> ofan: 今天 alvin_rxg 哪去了？
<ofan> 不知道。。
<superTJD> ofan: 好像晚上人就不多了
<alvin_rxg> moin moin
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: moin
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 大神最近在忙啥呢？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说你会用bt下点小电影么？
<alvin_rxg> 小电影是啥
<alvin_rxg> 微电影？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 普通的电影……
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 或者少儿不宜的电影
<alvin_rxg> 随便下呗
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 擦，我以前也是随便下的
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 最近又听说有人被抓了
<alvin_rxg> 被女朋友逮了？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我要有女朋友肯定一起欣赏是吧
<alvin_rxg> linux 呵呵呵，你知道怎么毁尸灭迹的
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 求老天赏本屌一个妹子
<alvin_rxg> 我艹 superTJD http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4199981/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 3月25日更新☆-小组精华贴汇总-
<alvin_rxg> å±®
<alvin_rxg> 屮ö_ö屮
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 先从 芳芳和莎莎的事例分析开始了解吧……  http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31787875/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 如何给女孩发短信（魔鬼咨询师文章精选）
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 以后你发达了，别忘了兄弟我就好
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 擦……学术帝啊
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我还是直接上kaufmich得了
<alvin_rxg> 不学学的话，倒贴都没人要
<alvin_rxg> 我要不要重装系统嘞…离睡觉还有2个小时…
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 以装系统为乐么……
<alvin_rxg> 然后用哪个环境？… wheezy 没有 类似 unity 大按钮那样的轻量桌面
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 有啥类似 unity 那样有大按钮的轻量桌面？
<alvin_rxg> 3个要求，轻量，大按钮，有地方显示其他即时信息(非 conky)
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我表示我现在gnome3....
<alvin_rxg> 上网本跑不动那家伙
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 之前那链接，看到 『』
<alvin_rxg> 『』
<alvin_rxg> 『记住，始终把握“状态”+“感受”，并且寻找这其中你和她的关联之处（可以是相同的，也可以是不同的，都能是聊天的话题』
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 擦……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 一直看到那句话的时候，我想你应该领悟到了基本的一些东西 :D
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我表示我总是临门一脚搞不定
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 所以先看那文章的前一半，领悟到男女思维的不同之后，你就有兴趣继续学下去了 :D
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我一直收集好人卡
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说桌面的话unity有啥不好的么？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我现在win7
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/20884631/  看了这篇文章，我估计你知道为啥收好人卡了 :S
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 如何给女孩帮忙——魔鬼约会学
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/20884631/  看了这篇文章，我估计你知道为啥收好人卡了 :D
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: win7下面也是放在左边
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: unity 在上网本上跑起来比较慢
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 直接搜索一下 『有这样一句俗话——“好人修电脑，坏人床上搞”』 看看那段话说的 :D
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: alvin_rxg 你就开个xfce得了
<alvin_rxg> 不行，那货是垃圾
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说也就那么几种……
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 你是怎么研究这么多理论的……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 因为 google reader， 很多很多文章里发现的
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5gw1dyn2dnoypej.jpg   这是我现在的状态… 最近都没时间看了，积累了太多了
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 擦
<alvin_rxg> 这两天必须得换系统… 上网本跑 ubuntu 本来以为很好，结果最近因为几个软件搞得烦躁， wheezy 上边一点问题都没有…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 德语的我只看标题…
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 好多啊…  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_Environment
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Desktop Environment - ArchWiki
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 林志炫 - 单身情歌
<alvin_rxg> 快想想，快想想，得要个好的系统来写报告的。。
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 想不出
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 上网本不就看看ppt，偶尔想到什么google doc写写
<alvin_rxg> texlive, vim, matlab, okular, plot, xfig
<alvin_rxg> 我还是去洗澡吧，明天再考虑换系统
<superTJD> okular干啥用的
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 文档阅读器，pdf, ps, eps, blabla, txt, blabla, 很多很多…
<alvin_rxg> okular 很强大 :D
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: google了……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 『kde okular』
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 你用的东西好高端……
<alvin_rxg> http://okular.kde.org/formats.php
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说有个低端的Dia……
<alvin_rxg> =.=  高端啥呀…
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我经常用这个画图
<alvin_rxg> dia 烦躁，我想保持比例缩放个物件都不行
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 偶尔处理矢量图用Inkscape
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说你的工具真高端
<alvin_rxg> oh..
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我看pdf还用adobe reader for linux
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 弱爆了……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: adobe 那个是专家级的…
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 要知道pdf在各个地方打开来也不一定就完全一样
<alvin_rxg> 那是中文的问题
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说我前几天才第一次用xbmc，我现在发现我真是弱爆了，各种高端玩意都没玩过……
<alvin_rxg> xbmc 是啥…
<alvin_rxg> oh media center.
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 因为想给老爹老娘搞一个简单的解决方案
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 在他们身边没有合格的人的时候，我是不会给他们任何计算机相关的解决方案的。。
<alvin_rxg> Security 的问题不是说我想远程就能解决的
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 除了电话联系，其他的我都不会通过互联网和他们联系的。 互联网太多忧患了
<Laputa> anyone using sublime text2 ?
<ofan> no
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我最近要回国
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 所以想搞一个稳定一点的娱乐中心
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 平时联系我都是skype打到手机上去
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 还丢了我朋友的两个电话，说要是要钱啥的，不听到我声音，或者跟我朋友确认，绝对不给
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 最近留学生诈骗貌似很多的说……
<piggybox> Laputa: I sometimes use that
<cleamoon> what are you talking about?
<mugebjgd> 艹 又要起床了
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 咋了？
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 昨天半夜操劳了？
<mugebjgd> superTJD: 超级土鸡蛋
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 屁股故意薄O型
<mugebjgd> superTJD: 准备上班
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 你是半夜上班？
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 他在美国
<superTJD> al
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 擦……
<mugebjgd> superTJD: 18开始上班
<mugebjgd> superTJD: 抹
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 你们慢聊吧
<mugebjgd> superTJD: 土鸡蛋准备睡觉了？
<alvin_rxg> 得，明天上网本换 wheezy，同时玩 lxde + openbox + 不知道哪个 panel
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 折腾吧 还不如就用win8
<alvin_rxg> 跑不动的…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你实验过了？
<alvin_rxg> win7 都跑得够呛…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我现在在用mate
<alvin_rxg> 以前 awesome 没问题，后来试试 ubuntu 的 unity，好卡…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为了触摸板 没办法
<mugebjgd> unity卡死
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说不定win8能快点
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你试试看
<alvin_rxg> debian
<alvin_rxg> debian 木有 mate
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是懒得折腾了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian不是号称什么都有么
<alvin_rxg> 我也不折腾啊… 这个 wheezy 我就一个命令装完了。之后直接用，也没配置啥的，就一个 hostapd 和 sysv-rc-conf，没别的了
<mugebjgd> 让你上win8试试看
<alvin_rxg> 不了，没流量
<mugebjgd> 流量。。
<alvin_rxg> 这网页搞毛……   http://matsusoft.com.ar/projects/mate/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y MATE Desktop Environment
<alvin_rxg> 我想要 mate 的 panel..
<piggybox> 那你用mint做的mate debian版本吧
<alvin_rxg> 对哦，可以以此做个第三方的 repo 加进来
<knownbad> mint-debian 还蛮好用的。
<alvin_rxg> 木流量…
<piggybox> 你isp限流量？
<alvin_rxg> 算了，还是加 conky 好了。不折腾了
<kk>  06:24
<mengfei> 早啊，各位……
<MeaCulpa> 早
<imadper> 早~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔.
<former> /me
<kk> former: .. ..
<former> Hi
<kk> former, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<former> 早上好
<former> 冷
<former> 你知道GUI是什么吗？
<former> 那天在网上看了一个用VBS实现的，就是用ie想问下怎样搞
<former> VBscript中的ie对象我不是很懂
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-08
<former> /me
<former> /me
<jska> topic
<former> /me
<rypervenche> 嗯嗯
 * dwjie ...
<airead> morning
<rypervenche> yo
<airead> jyfl987, ping
<imtxc> 大家早啊。
<airead> imtxc, 早
<iyzsong> 中午吃个啥?
<imtxc> ofan: ping
<zhangjg> 大家好！
<kk> zhangjg, 好.. .  ㍡ 
 * slucx guile 为啥一直没人用啊？
<mao> hi,大家好啊
<ibodi> 是否WEBQQ 登入不了今天？
<mao> 谁可以介绍一个讲存储的书籍啊
<LokiRF> 难道都去看盛况了？
<airead> ibodi, 能上啊
<airead> jyfl987, ping
<ibodi> airead: 一直登入，没有界面啊
<airead> ibodi, 我可以正常登上
<ibodi> 我重启看看
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 现在还有哪些发行版是用sysvinit的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392484 rtb 统计信息: 发表于 由 _arc — 2012-11-08 10:04
 * cherrot fedora 是sysv么
<ofan> imtxc: pong
<slucx> debian也是吧
<mayli> 每天十点上班 是什么节奏？
<imadper> mayli: 是蛋蛋壕努力工作时候的节奏.
<imtxc> ofan: 那个SSH 我能在手机上用么
<imadper> imtxc: 你要把私钥考过去.
<imadper> ofan: 对了, 你去看 professional linux kernel architecture的18章.
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，我瞅瞅往哪拷
<imadper> ofan: 第二次机会...
<imtxc> imadper:  你在黑莓上翻不了吧
<imadper> imtxc: 不行. 我不用黑莓上网...
<mayli> imadper: 话说，需要多少米才能成为壕？
<imadper> mayli: 问蛋蛋壕...
<cherrot> imadper: 早～
<imadper> mayli: 不过, 你那么有钱, 又是老板, 估计你早就是壕了...
<imadper> cherrot: 早.
<ofan> imadper: 能
<ofan> imadper: 给个pdf
<ofan> imtxc: 能
<imadper> ofan: 等我给你找找. 我的是实体书....
<cherrot> imadper: 神码书
<imadper> cherrot: 挑逗rf全技巧
<pityonline> 有人搞过 apk 签名吗？
<imadper> ofan: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD4QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-reading.org.ua%2Fbookreader.php%2F142109%2FProfessional_Linux_kernel_architecture.html&ei=IBmbUPCxBeT42gW874CICg&usg=AFQjCNGKYB7UY2K9xEkaslBmMPqpDsZzyA&sig2=BFVNeEY59b_fl79DtNdPYw
<imadper> ofan: pdf的.
<cherrot> imadper: what?
<cherrot> imadper: 贴链接钱都不打开看看。。。
<ofan> imadper: 下载链接。。。
<imadper> ofan: 等.
<ofan> imadper: 英文非扫描版
<imadper> of
<cherrot> hamo_18D: 18蛋？
<imadper> ofan: 刚给你的链接, 就是呀!!!
<imadper> ofan: 你点开就是!!
<cherrot> imadper: 神马书？ 我访问不了外网了。。
<hamo_18D> cherrot: 明明是18大...
<cherrot> hamo_18D: lol
<imadper> cherrot: http://book.douban.com/subject_search?search_text=%E6%8C%91%E9%80%97%E4%B9%B3%E6%88%BF%E5%85%A8%E6%8A%80%E5%B7%A7&cat=1003
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 书籍搜索: 挑逗乳房全技巧
<imadper> cherrot: 懂?
 * hamo_18D 都别撸了！看18大去吧！
<cherrot> imadper: ofan 你们真闲的。。。
<imadper> ofan: http://www.e-reading.org.ua/bookreader.php/142109/Professional_Linux_kernel_architecture.pdf
<cherrot> imadper: Professional_Linux_kernel_architecture.pdf
<hamo_18D> imadper: ...
<imadper> cherrot: ofan 要自摸, 我能给他别的吗?
<imadper> hamo_18D: 早, 蛤蟆哥~
<hamo_18D> roylez_: 尾席快去看斯巴达！
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象摸～
<cherrot> hamo_18D: 屎粑粑大
<roylez_> hamo_18D: 黑毛_一把蛋
<jyfl987> airead: pong 121035
<cherrot> roylez_: !! 神解读！
 * hamo_18D ...
<imadper> roylez_: 一把是多少个...
 * hamo_18D 起个名字咋这难...
<imadper> hamo_18D: 昨天你的名字啥来的? 哦. 射爽了...
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗!
<airead> jyfl987, 我看一下你用 blohg 弄的 blog 吧
<jyfl987> hamo_18D: 蛤魔
<hamo_18D> ...
<jyfl987> airead: geek42.info
<cherrot> hamo_18D: 一把蛋君
<airead> jyfl987, 用备案不？
<cherrot> hamo_18D: 一把黑毛蛋君
<jyfl987> airead: 那得写 日备xxxx1
 * hamo_notail 日网准字AV3838438号
<airead> jyfl987, 是不是主机不在国内就不用备案？
 * cherrot 和我的企鹅号及其相似。。
<jyfl987> airead: 还得域名不在 不过根据备案条例 外国网站对华开展业务都要备案 好在我不对华开展业务 我用简体中文是为了方便新马泰的读者
<cherrot> jiero: .
 * jyfl987 全球滑人
<airead> jyfl987, 哦，那我也不对华开展业务。不过我的域名是在万网申请的 :(
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 靓号啊
<jyfl987> airead: 那你已经对滑开展业务了
<microcai> 我不对华人搞业务。我只对会汉字的人展开业务就可以了。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 3838438.xxx 这域名，还有么？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你是犹太的
<hamo_notail> ...
<airead> jyfl987, 我晕，再说吧。 你的 Home 是不是有点太长了？  是 blohg 的限制还是你的个性？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你这是要当玉米虫啊
<banban> eexpress: 你是谁
<roylez_> eexpress: 你是谁？
<hamo_notail> eexpress: 你是谁？
<banban> roylez别瞎搀和。。。
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 周末说不准去天津面疼猪去
 * hamo_notail 疼猪也不来了...
<jyfl987> airead: 什么 home?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 记得戴t.
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 尼玛！
<banban> eexpress: 帮我看下这个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=392221&start=15   22楼
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 蛤魔_无尾?
<airead> jyfl987, 就是 geek42.info 的主页， Home 页
<cherrot> banban: 斑斑姐
<jyfl987> airead: 哪个home?
<airead> jyfl987, 晕呀～～～～～你把你blog 的首页打开，就那个页面
<jyfl987> airead: 不长啊 不就是 geek42.info么?
<airead> jyfl987, 对呀，不长就不长吧。我再研究研究
<jyfl987> airead: 那你有多短？ 这就是裸域名了 难道要换个短域名 jyf.io?
<airead> jyfl987, 是页面的内容，不是域名。。。。
<jyfl987> airead: 那是为了更好的记忆 地址就是标题的拼音 这样更加语义化
<airead> jyfl987, 咱说的不是一个东西， 我说的不是 http://geek42.info/post/douban-and-rich-media/， 而是 “滚动条要拉很久”，大概就这意思
<kk> airead,啥网址y Geek42 » Post: 关于豆瓣网的富媒体化的想法
<metbsd> msn要没有了哦
<metbsd> linux没有聊天工具了，哈哈
<metbsd> QQ也没有
<roylez_> metbsd: 你现在在干啥？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubunt12.04 网络假死，不稳定 ，外网不能TELNET http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392490 ubuntu 12.04经常出现网络假死状况 可以ping 但是telnet不通(内网网络正常,能ping 能telnet,外网却不行) 过一会儿自动好了 重启之后外网就可以telnet上，但是过段时间就又不行了 …
<linsuxy> msn要没有了
<linsuxy> 众卿家如何打算
<jyfl987> airead: 我前面给你解释过了 你是不是有阅读障碍 额
<imadper> 本来就不用msn, 爱有没有...
<duanyabin> 大家好
<kk> duanyabin, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<jyfl987> imadper: 过几天就 该轮到gtalk了 然后是irc
<airead> jyfl987, 哪一句？ “不长啊 不就是 geek42.info么?”； “那你有多短？ 这就是裸域名了 难道要换个短域名 jyf.io?“； ”那是为了更好的记忆 地址就是标题的拼音 这样更加语义化“， 或者说我断了一下网，错过了一句？ 要不这事先放放吧
<cherrot> jyfl987: 没啥关系吧 本来msn就被做死了
<cherrot> jyfl987: skype好用就行了呗
<imadper> jyfl987: 没事, 我们有大qq.  cc cherrot
<metbsd> QQ是固然没有了，现在连msn都没了，以后Linux就没的聊天了，哈哈哈
<cherrot> metbsd: linux用msn方便么
<cherrot> imadper: momo
<imadper> cherrot: 赶紧内部报bug!!!
<imadper> cherrot: 你们的webqq, 漏消息严重!!
<imadper> cherrot: 简直就是个渣!
<cherrot> imadper: 好主意 去报一个解解恨
<microcai> cherrot: 战斗力 0.5 的喳喳
<cherrot> microcai: 欢迎吐槽～～
<cherrot> imadper: 会提示丢消息么 还是直接显示发送成功了 。。额
<jyfl987> airead: 你是哪里的？
<jyfl987> cherrot: 我不用
<imadper> cherrot: 发送成功. 但是点开消息记录里面, 根本就没有. 对面也收不到.
<airead> jyfl987, 河南的
<imadper> cherrot: 把这个bug设置成blocker!
<jyfl987> 是的 webqq 太渣了 不过我公司要用q 每天都靠这个
<jyfl987> airead: 多大了？ 什么学历 家里几口人 有没有超生
<airead> jyfl987, 干嘛啊，查户口？
<imadper> airead: 显然, jyfl987 刚才是在吐嘈.
<imadper> jyfl987: lol
<imadper> microcai: kernel panic给的信息也太少了吧...
<imadper> microcai: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<imadper> Call Trace: [c0000000ad39fb10] [c000000000012f04] .show_stack+0x74/0x1c0 (unreliable)
<imadper> [c0000000ad39fbc0] [c0000000005c31b8] .panic+0xb8/0x1ec
<microcai> imadper:  没 init 吧 2
<imadper> microcai: ...
<airead> imadper, 还是要配合一下啊 ：）
<microcai> imadper:  2 是输入法多打的
<microcai> imadper: 不是说你  2
<microcai> imadper: 输入法跳字
<imadper> microcai: 没事, 我最严重的一次被喷就是被你喷...2不算啥.
<jyfl987> imadper: 我欣赏你 所以我祝福你
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 为啥这时候说这个...
<jyfl987> imadper: 将来你肯定能比 gfrog有前途  不过跟阿蛋是没得比
<jyfl987> imadper: 因为你刚才的表现很聪明 我就欣赏这种人
<cherrot> imadper: 吐槽的感觉真爽～
<imadper> jyfl987: .... 好吧....
<jyfl987> cherrot: 因为本质是射
<metbsd> cherrot, msn就要消失了，你不知道吗
<jyfl987> cherrot: 用佛洛伊德的观点来解释 就是排泄的快感
<cherrot> imadper: 哪有什么blocker 只有QA才能报bug，我只能去内部产品反馈吐槽
<imadper> cherrot: 只有qa能报bug? 渣渣...
<imadper> cherrot: 内部员工发现了bug不能报?
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的也是ofan的是吧？
<microcai> imadper:  cherrot:  内部员工能报  bug qa就失业了。
<cherrot> metbsd: 那是因为微软有skype了呗
<microcai> imadper:  cherrot 所以 QA 一定会搞政治手腕让 bug 只能由QA 报
<metbsd> 微软买了skype?
<shellex> 早买了
<cherrot> jyfl987: 弗洛伊德。。看不懂他的书。。
<cherrot> microcai: 太精确了 哈哈
<microcai> cherrot:  而且 QA 会大量招人，让自己的部门从数量上压制其他部门
<microcai> cherrot: 比如整个红帽中国就是个 QA  。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 过来人？
<cherrot> microcai: 我们的QA是大量的招外包。。。
<microcai> cherrot:  蛋君就是被招过去做战斗力只有0.5的QA
<jusss> adam8157_away: 战斗力只有0.5?
<cherrot> imadper: 不抢QA的饭碗 lol
<jyfl987> microcai: 额 你也开始扯QA了？
<jusss>  > "<microcai> cherrot:  蛋君就是被招过去做战斗力只有0.5的QA " * 65543
<kk> jusss, <microcai> cherrot: 蛋君就是被招过去做战斗力只有0.5的QA <microcai> cherrot: 蛋君就是被招过去做战斗力只有0.5的QA <microcai> cherr
<imadper> cherrot: 这么明显的问题, 你们的qa都不管!!!
<microcai> imadper:  把 bug 都汇报了，不就失业了
<microcai> imadper: 总要留些 bug
<cherrot> imadper: 因为只有少数人存在问题。。
<cherrot> imadper: 我就没遇到过。。
<imadper> microcai: 恩, bug留着还真能下崽的.
<imadper> cherrot: 说明你渣.
<cherrot> imadper: 如果看一下开发者工具 是不是发消息的回调直接失败了？
<cherrot> imadper: 擦 我又不是麻花疼。。。
<imadper> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> imadper: 关我鸟事～
<imadper> cherrot: 因为你是企鹅哥
<cherrot> imadper: 加班不给钱  饭菜难吃  上网不方便 系统不自由。。。这样的地方我有啥责任感～
<cherrot> imadper: lol
<jusss> eexpress: 想创建9个文件夹，而每个文件夹里有有9个文件夹，一共搞9次，请问总共有多少个文件夹，还有文件夹的上限是多少
<imadper> cherrot: 我们连饭都没有.
<imadper> cherrot: 我加班也没钱!
<jusss> 9∧9=?
<cherrot> imadper: 摸摸头
<cherrot> imadper: 忙里偷闲看书学习去～
<imadper> cherrot: 是我给ofan推荐的那本吗?
<cherrot> imadper: 不是
<ofan> imadper: thx 我看看
<ofan> nnnnnd 写cover letter，好头痛
<cherrot> imadper: 从算法导论开始重塑三观
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 看去吧. 加油.  :-)
<imadper> cherrot: ...
<eexpress> .
 * cherrot ee今儿怎么了。。
<SYSU_pineapple> hello,十八大
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 哎呦, 中大的.
<SYSU_pineapple>  你也是？
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 不是, 我是广外的.
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 大学城.
<SYSU_pineapple> 都是大学城的娃
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 软院? 信科?
<SYSU_pineapple> 信科的
<SYSU_pineapple> 您也是cs？
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 不是, 我不是计算机专业的...
<jusss> 不是9∧9。。。。一定比9∧9大
<SYSU_pineapple> 我一直想看看irc是什么？就上来喵一下
 * jusss 文件夹个数上限是多少
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 啥专业?
<SYSU_pineapple> CS，计算机科学
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 哦, 我有不少中大学cs的朋友.
<cherrot> imadper: 你是学啥的？
<imadper> cherrot: 国际贸易...
 * jusss 有九个文件夹，每个文件夹里又有九个文件夹，以此类推9次，求总共有多少个文件夹?大家帮我算下
<jyfl987> imadper: 前途很大
<SYSU_pineapple> Niubility
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyfl987: 谢谢.
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 再问下, 你大几呀?
<jyfl987> 9**9?
<SYSU_pineapple> 前面打别人人名怎么出来的？
<SYSU_pineapple> 我大三。
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 名字 + tab
<cherrot> imadper: 大有前途啊
<imadper> cherrot: thx
<microcai> jusss: 文件系统会爆把
<SYSU_pineapple> soga，irc挺热闹的啊
<microcai> 9^9 啊
<jusss> microcai: 不知道，只是有这样个想法
<jyfl987> microcai: 9**9*4k
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, 国际贸易的玩linux必然是有极大爱好啊
<microcai> 387420489
<jyfl987> SYSU_pineapple: 那文科的怎么办？
<Tuccuay> 土木工程路过
<microcai> jusss:  387420489 个
<jusss> 主要是想搞个文件迷宫把东西藏进去
<jyfl987> 别折腾
<SYSU_pineapple> jyfl987, 计算机最适合上网自学了，文科生比理科生有更多时间自学
<Tuccuay> jusss: 别忘了搜索。。。。
<jyfl987> 弄个 cryptofs
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 不怎么用linux... 主要是来这里跟 cherrot 来扯淡..
<microcai> jusss: 到阿里云上折腾。爆掉他们的服务器
<jyfl987> SYSU_pineapple: 为何？
<cherrot> imadper: 扯 hamo的，他有一把蛋  lol
<imadper> cherrot: 他不在, 吐嘈他没意思...
<SYSU_pineapple> jyfl987, 我们大部分时间用在学数学和物理基础课上的。专业课也靠自学的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家的电脑都有多少内存啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392497 大家的电脑都有多少内存啊RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-11-08 11:36
<jusss> jyfl987: 这样找东西得知道那个文件所在的文件夹编号，就跟密码是的
<jyfl987> SYSU_pineapple: 文科难道没专业课？
<jyfl987> jusss: 人家遍历下不就行了
<eexpress> .
<microcai> jusss: 你这想法不错
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, cherrot 有激情
<microcai> jyfl987: 1000 层，遍历去吧。
<imadper> jusss: 直接 tree呗...
<jusss> microcai: 有允许那么多的文件夹存在的系统吗
<SYSU_pineapple> jyfl987, 文科是不是作业比较少？
<jyfl987> microcai: 毛 9层的 再说了 用程序遍历么 有什么大不了
<cherrot> SYSU_pineapple: 我们都有妹子了。。。
<microcai> jusss: 所以叫你去阿里云，爆他们系统去
<jyfl987> SYSU_pineapple: 不见得 不过上大学了 做什么作业？
<jusss> 或者说文件夹存在个数的上限跟什么有关
<imadper> jusss: 跟文件系统有关系, 现在的文件系统都不会被你用爆的.
<SYSU_pineapple> jyfl987, 我们好多作业。。。。当然用抄的
<imadper> jusss: 不过, 这个没用的... find命令直接找到... 轻轻松松....
<jusss> imadper: 9∧9也爆不了?
<imadper> jusss: 不回.
<imadper> jusss: 不会.
<imadper> jusss: ext2现在都不会超
<jusss> imadper: 我说的那个应该是9∧10
<jusss> imadper: 我刚想了下应该是9∧10.不是9∧9
<jusss> 9∧10等于多少?
<imadper> jusss: ~ perl -e "print 9**10"
<imadper> 3486784401%
<SYSU_pineapple> jusss, 文件目录名不要超过255字符就好了
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, 终于见到用perl的人了
<dreamysirc> jusss: 是 9**11 吧。应该很轻松吧，我记得好像跟文件系统结点的限制有关，而 ext2/3/4 都大得很。
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: ...
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, 大陆很少新人自发学perl了吧
<jusss> dreamysirc: 额，我数学不是很好
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 恩, 少了. 都被py骗去了.
<jusss> dreamysirc: 那有没有什么办法创造个文件夹迷宫
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, 我就是，py也有perl的强大正则，关键是py太漂亮了
<dreamysirc> imadper: py 的口号还是：生命很短，我用 python 吗？
<jusss> SYSU_pineapple: py的缩进。。。
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 用过py的lambda没? 漂亮吗?
<SYSU_pineapple> jusss, 缩进最美
<jusss> SYSU_pineapple: py的tab缩进? lol
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: py的缩进让人难以忍受
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, 好像比lisp的lambda漂亮
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 你用过py的lambda没?
<dreamysirc> py 的缩进美，嗯………………大概很美…………
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 那东西天天被人吐嘈, 怎么可能比lisp的好用???????
<SYSU_pineapple> 呀呀，看来大家审美不一样
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 哪里有匿名函数被限制在只能一个表达式的?
<microcai> 不能编译为机器代码的语言都不是要语言
<onlylove> python和lisp也能打起来？
<microcai> 不能编译为机器代码的语言都不是好语言
<microcai> 所以 python . lisp 都是shit
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, 圈子不一样哈，我从来不进行语言争论的
<imadper> microcai: 对了, 那个llvm, 不是广谱的后端吗?
<jusss> microcai: 文件夹迷宫，有没有这样的东西
<onlylove> SICP有一句话，代码是给人看的，附带机器能运行
<piggybox> imadper: llvm不是个vm啊
<imadper> microcai: 为啥不把python也翻译成四元表达式啥的, 然后交给llvm生成本地代码
<imadper> piggybox: 我刚说他是vm了?
<imadper> piggybox: 我说他是编译器后端呀.
<SYSU_pineapple> imadper, 你们学了这么多语言啊。惭愧啊
<dreamysirc> microcai: python 虽然不用，貌似可以编译为机器码吧，问问而已。
<imadper> SYSU_pineapple: 没学过多少.
<piggybox> imadper: 哦，以前google有个项目把python移到llvm上去，不过有些难以解决的问题最后不了了之了
<imadper> microcai: ps. lisp可以生成很优秀的本地代码.
<SYSU_pineapple> 大家都用github吗？
<microcai> imadper:  真的吗？
<imadper> microcai: 必须呀!
<jusss> 果然一到饭点上这里。就基情四射
<microcai> imadper: 可是 lisp 的 eval 是不能编译的啊
<Slidesub> haha
<imadper> microcai: 这个不知道. 不过有很多编译器都可以把lisp编译成本地代码.
<imadper> microcai: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/913671/are-there-lisp-native-code-compilers
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Are there Lisp native code compilers? - Stack Overflow
 * microcai OK , lisp  可以生成本机代码，从 shit 语言列表删除
<onlylove> ……
<ofan> eval可以加入jit支持
<imadper> microcai: aur/llvm-py 0.6-3   Python Bindings for LLVM
<imadper>  
<microcai> imadper:  llvm for python
<microcai> imadper:  not llvm powered python compiler
<imadper> microcai: .... 哦... 明白了...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • XP和UBUNTU双系统，无法正常进入GRUB引导界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392499 我的问题来自于三个过程： 首先，我装了XP系统，再用硬盘方法安装ubuntu，可以正常进入GRUB引导界面，可以正常选择ubuntu和XP； 然后，我删除了ubuntu，使用了修复控制台的方法（具 …
<wiiw> > 9**10
<kk> wiiw, 3486784401
<imtxc> l
 * cherrot 今天网络不错～ 妥妥的
<etby> virtualbox-4.2_4.2.4-81684~Ubuntu~natty_i386.deb
<etby> 求助  那个natty代表什么，怎么有好多不同选项
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 想夸HP不容易，不过HP现在的EVA 6400 CommandView界面真不错
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: momo
<vvcoder> 有人在那么
<vvcoder> 有人没有
<kk> vvcoder, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<vvcoder> gnome3 的ibus不正常
<vvcoder> 全拼
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: .
<eexpress> 不知道这KP_HOME是啥行为了。在终端，变成切换大小写。
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> http://is.gd/gTsxtJ leoforth, 配合 "starting forth"那本书的 Android Forth ，很好
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 装12.10小记 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392502 　　今天兴冲冲地下载好12.10来安装。下载，unetbooin，嗯，很顺利的说。 　　吃完饭，拿着U盘来到实验室，装上去。哇，Ubuntu的安装总是那么快。一下装好了。 　　装完之后，当然是换上我们这里最快的源，清 …
<jusss> jyfl987: 你很喜欢forth?
<jusss> 貌似在台湾forth很流行，不过在大陆连本forth的教程都找不到
<jusss> 稀有品种呀
<onlylove> 努力学习perl中
<jyfl987> jusss: 因为台湾生产主板的多
<ibodi> 问个 mod_rewrite 问题：
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 猜猜 kernel.com在谁手里？
<ibodi> RewriteEngine on
<ibodi> RewriteRule ^foo/(.*)/?$ foo.php?id=$1 [L]
<ibodi> 怎么没有反应呢？哪里需要修改一下吗？
<ibodi> 就是 /foo/abc ==> /foo.php?id=abc
<jusss> onlylove: 学习语言会不会有什么通用的障碍
<jusss> onlylove: 我就不知道我现在的学习语言到了什么地步，不知道前进的方向
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊，C和perl是两个东西，不是很理解
<Slidesub> me too
<onlylove> jusss: 据说大牛都在研究lisp就是函数式语言
<jusss> onlylove: 那你知道学到什么地步算学成了，
<imadper> ibodi: 你用正则里面的.*?
<imadper> ibodi: 不会被贪心?
<jusss> onlylove: 或者能写出什么样的东东才算学成了
<onlylove> jusss: 这个没法说……我可以开发个mp3可以说C学好了，我也可以写个kernel也可以说C学好了……
<ibodi> imadper: 解释一下。我不明白这个，都是COPY 人家的
<onlylove> 正则里面.代表任意字符
<jusss> onlylove: 这个...开发mp3 kernel
<jyfl987> onlylove: 看你写什么kernel
<ibodi> 是啊。我就是想任意字符
<onlylove> *表示重复前一个字符一到多次
<jyfl987> onlylove: 来为我的vm写个kernel吧
<jyfl987> crt也成
<onlylove> 我指的KERNEL是linux的
<ibodi> 反正 /foo/whatever ==> /foo.php?id=whatever
<onlylove> 当然我也就写个不过100行的C
<jyfl987> 1到(2^32-1)
<jyfl987> 不少了
<onlylove> 单片机程序……
<onlylove> 没啥大难度
<jusss> 我写的最长的c貌似有70行左右
<jyfl987> 单片机牛啊
<jusss> 当然里面还有很多空行
<ibodi> imadper: 这个是最少的要求了。你帮忙一下吧
<jyfl987> 牛
<onlylove> 靠……51有啥牛的
<jyfl987> 犇
<jyfl987> 比写arduino的牛
<onlylove> 你们谁研究过树莓派那东西
<onlylove> arduino是啥
<jusss> jyfl987: 你认为怎么算学成了一门语言
<jyfl987> 大概我拼写有问题
<eexpress> 那模块设计的
<jyfl987> jusss: 会写hello world 剩下的无非是查文档
<eexpress> 牛啥
<imadper> ibodi: 等我想想看.
<onlylove> jusss: 这个你问EE比较好
<ibodi> 好的
<jyfl987> 写51 c不比 写 audruino那个高级脚本牛么？
<jusss> eexpress: 怎么算学成了一门语言
<eexpress> 51那么落后的，牛啥。
<onlylove> ee讲下怎么才算掌握一门编程语言……
<eexpress> jusss: 不问人，就学成了
<onlylove> 怎么可能不问人……
<onlylove> 最起码要看文档
<ibodi> jusss: 学电脑语言跟人语言一样，如果你明白别人的话，以及别人能听懂你的话，以及你的语言能够解决你的问题，就算学会了
<eexpress> 那是自己看啊
<jyfl987> 总比写脚本牛呗
<imadper> ibodi: s/\/(\w*)$/\?id=$1/g   不知道行不行诶... 很可能是错的...
<onlylove> 我在想perl那一系列骆驼书
<ibodi> jusss: 最简单的问题，就是输出： Hello World!
<onlylove> 脚本……也很牛的……
<jusss> eexpress: ...那只有DMR KT那样的创始神级别的才算学成了。。。
<eexpress> 不可能全部记住，只要自己能看书搞定。就等于学成了
<onlylove> 最近正在学perl，指望能看懂perl入门……
<eexpress> 啥。我的perl早学成了。其实还有好多不会的。用的时候，能自己找到吗。
<ibodi> imadper: 啊？不会吧？ /foo/xxx => /foo.php?id=xxx
<imadper> ibodi: 什么不会? 直接说哪里不对.
<onlylove> 话说ee指点下怎么学perl比较快呗
<eexpress> 学成，是低级的啊。又不是精通
<eexpress> 就是多写。
<imadper> ibodi: ee在, 你问我?
<ibodi> imadper: hao de 我实验一下。。
<ibodi> EE 也懂这个？
<onlylove> ee是神……
<imadper> ibodi: 你要是觉得不对就说出来, 你又把你问的问题跟我说一遍干嘛?
<onlylove> 神怎么会不懂
<jusss> eexpress: 作为懒人一个的我认为，只学一门语言比较轻松点，一个c都快把我搞崩溃了。。。
<ibodi> eexpress:  怎么弄： /foo/aaa => /foo.php?id=aaa
<imadper> ibodi: ee不会, 你就可以去找larry问了.
<jyfl987> ibodi: 你犯了亵渎罪
<ibodi> 感觉EE 不是搞这个的。
<onlylove> jusss: c其实挺简单的
<ibodi> 认识他很多年了
<eexpress> perl多轻松。c麻烦。vala比c好蛮多。
<imadper> s/认识/gaoji/
<jyfl987> ibodi: 不可以妄测主的旨意
<onlylove> ……
<jyfl987> pl
<ibodi> 好的。我实验一下再回来说。。
<eexpress> php？
<jusss> onlylove: c简单。。。。
 * jyfl987 否则主将降下霹雳(pl)打击你的大脑，让你眼花缭乱
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，你看看ioccc就知道了
<ibodi> imadper: 还是不对啊。你这个就一块？需要2个的啊？
<eexpress> c本身简单。简单和麻烦，没冲突啊。 jusss
<jyfl987> ioccc最近都有linux上的了 很不错
<imadper> ibodi: 为啥需要两个?
<jyfl987> 还有 4k intro
<onlylove> jusss: 等你玩java和C++的时候再笑话我
<imadper> jusss: c简单. c++规则多到你想死.
<ibodi> imadper: 就是把网址：/foo/a/b/c/whatever 修改成 /foo.php?id=a/b... what ever
<onlylove> 到时候你回过头来看，哪个简单
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，据说c++是反人类的，
<ibodi> imadper: 不是要2个 para?
<whi5key> 反人类！！1
<jyfl987> jusss: 可以给cpp弄个宏支持lisp语法
<imadper> ibodi: 你丫怎么又变需求了?!
<eexpress> 常规人类的极限，只能玩20%的c++。就像开车，人类反应的极限是70码。
 * jyfl987 反人类 10086 + 
<imadper> ibodi: 怎么弄： /foo/aaa => /foo.php?id=aaa 你要的不是这个嘛?!
<whi5key> 有人关注jolla/meego不
<eexpress> 要精通c++，那是猪
<ibodi> imadper: 我刚才是这么说 /foo/无论什么 ==》/foo.php?id=无论什么
<onlylove> 其实你要学编程，数据结构必须学好
<jyfl987> 玩到精通都一样了
<imadper> ibodi: 我去找你之前说的那句话去.
<jusss> 还没学过数据结构，更没学过算法。。。
<onlylove> jolla那东西不是还没出么
<imadper> jusss: 同没学过...
<onlylove> jusss: 程序=数据结构+算法
<whi5key> 华为的海思四核到底怎么样啊
<jusss> imadper: 你不是看过算法导论吗
<imadper> jusss: 看了一点儿就看不下去了.
<jusss> imadper: 我连那本书张啥样都不知道。。。
<eexpress> imadper: 别做书虫子
<imadper> ee
<jusss> onlylove: 一个标准的学习语言的过程是啥?
<ibodi> imadper: http://edrackham.com/apache/beginners-mod_rewrite-tutorial/
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y Beginner’s Mod_Rewrite Tutorial | edrackham
<imadper> eexpress: 恩, 我现在看书只看入门书. 别的都是用到再查.
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道……
<imadper> ibodi: 那么长的东西, 我不看.
<eexpress> imadper: 对头
<imadper> eexpress: 恩, 得到神的认可, 自豪!
<ibodi> imadper: 人家是这么写的：RewriteRule ^product/([0-9]+)/$ product.php?product_id=$1 [NC,L]
<jusss> eexpress: 求一门语言到精通的过程
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在的想法是找本oreilly的入门书，反复看，看明白，习题都会了
<eexpress> 写1000个程序。 jusss
<ibodi> imadper: 因为我不是数字，所以 .*
<imadper> ibodi: 用\w
<imadper> ibodi: .*会被贪心的.
<eexpress> 入门，写100个就够。 jusss
<onlylove> 1000个helloword么
<eexpress> 谁傻到写一样的哦。 lol
<eexpress> 能写出1000个不同的hello，也精通了。
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥是oreilly不是prentice-hall?
<onlylove> jusss: 我比较喜欢奥莱利的风格……没别的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有偿请教双屏调试和分辩率设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392504 有没有广州番禺 坑头村 或 市桥 附近 懂LINX的朋友。 有偿请教一些简单的问题（双屏调试） 我们有一款机器是LINX UBUNTU 11.10 的系统。 需要设置双屏及分辨率显示等。 不是太懂。 想请人设置好.  …
<imadper> ee
<imadper> eexpress: 1000种缩进....
<imadper> lol
<jusss> eexpress: prentice-hall是啥
<bing> oo
<bing> ？
<eexpress> imadper: 你和蛋蛋是同类。
<imadper> eexpress: ... 我又不是蛋蛋...
<bing> 为什么有些频道不能使用？
<bing> 是不是需要注册？
<ibodi> imadper: 还是没反应，是否要重新启动 apache ?
<imadper> jusss: 出版社.
<eexpress> imadper: 傻瓜。你叫蛋痛啊。
<imadper> ibodi: 不知道.
<imadper> eexpress: .... lol
<jusss> imadper: 和那个oreilly比怎么样
<imadper> jusss: 这还能比?
<onlylove> 就是比下两个出版社出的书的质量
<jusss> imadper: 嗯
<jusss> 出的书的质量
<imadper> jusss: 看作者.
<jusss> 很多人都说oreilly的书好
<onlylove> oreilly确实不错
<onlylove> 要不你买那本c language programming
<jusss> 已经买了
<jusss> 很少看
<imadper> onlylove: 你那本书谁写的?
<onlylove> 买了？那就把那本书看明白
<jusss> 因为是菜鸟，实在看不出来里面牛叉在哪
<onlylove> imadper: C语言编程就一本吧？
<imadper> onlylove: 好多本.
<onlylove> 里面习题都会了？
<jusss> 只知道有些东西不会讲的很清楚
<onlylove> 我就知道一本……
<jusss> 我想买本讲的很清楚的书
<imadper> onlylove: 起码要知道K&R吧..
<eexpress> nnnnd 新机器的杜比声卡，声道搞晕人。
<jusss> 如果tcpl 或c专家编程或pointers on c或c陷阱那本书讲的好的话，就不会让我在数组那块迷惑了，所以我不认为它们是神马好书
<maplebeats> eexpress: 拜神
<jusss> 把他们当成无聊时的c历史趣事来看还是不错的
<eexpress> 左右漂浮，听得头晕。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 求教C
<onlylove> http://book.douban.com/subject/1236999/
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: The C Programming Language (豆瓣)
<shellex> jusss: tcpl
<maplebeats> onlylove: $48.67....
<shellex> 除了这本我不知道还有啥好推荐的
<eexpress> 教asm
<shellex> c陷阱那本我看过我觉得挺好的
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你试试谭浩强的……
<maplebeats> eexpress: xxxx
<shellex> 噗
<jusss> 真正的好书应该对某些东西尤其是概念性的东西讲的很清楚，给出明确定义，而不是给出什么不是它的排中律
<maplebeats> jusss: 谭浩强好书
<eexpress> 要不
<maplebeats> eexpress: 不要！
<eexpress> 看书虫子
<onlylove> 你们聊……我先出去会儿
<shellex> jusss: 什么叫排中律
<jyfl987> eexpress: 你多大了？
<imadper> c的话, 要看cfaqs
<eexpress> shellex: 猫记来了
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 别黑老谭
<jusss> shellex: 额，我也不清楚，看松鼠会那里在用就用了。。。
<shellex> 难道TCPL的概念还不清楚么（好吧确实有不清楚的地方（但是不清楚的地方都不需要清楚
<shellex> jusss: 不清楚你也敢用
<eexpress> jyfl987: 猜。干吗？
<jusss> shellex: 就是什么不是它，
<shellex> eexpress: EE
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 我从来不黑那书，我又没学过。。。
<shellex> eexpress: 大神
<jyfl987> eexpress: 问问而已 如果你年龄很大 应该早期做过街机的开发吧
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 哼哼
<eexpress> shellex: momo。好久不出来了。
<shellex> eexpress: 因为懒得装XChat
<jusss> shellex: 为啥不清楚的地方不需要清楚
<eexpress> shellex: 。。。安装opera
<jusss> shellex: 那不成神学了...
<shellex> jusss: 你会发现某些不清楚的地方是实现决定的
<maplebeats> 我也想买本C的书来看了
<eexpress> 街机。那是被日本垄断的。不是国内可开发的。 jyfl987
<jusss> shellex: 那你给我讲解下数组吧
<imadper> maplebeats: 看 cfaqs
<jusss> shellex: 我认为tcpl里面讲的不够清楚
<imadper> jusss: 要定义有屁用? 要清晰有屁用? 给你c的标准, 里面定义全面且清晰, 你看十页就看不下去了.
<maplebeats> imadper: http://c-faq.com/?
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y comp.lang.c Frequently Asked Questions
<eexpress> 谁用GT640卡的。
<imadper> maplebeats: 恩, 堆.
<shellex> jusss: 我很贵的你付不起
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我用的是GT630
<eexpress> 双卡，你切换不？ maplebeats
<jusss> shellex: 比小姐还贵?。。。。
<shellex> jusss: 自己多写多看就懂了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 当然要切换呀
<imadper> shellex: 卖身?
 * maplebeats 节操
<shellex> eexpress: 不喜欢那玩意
<shellex> jusss: 是啊。
<eexpress> 啥情况下切换？
<maplebeats> eexpress: 打游戏的情况下
<jusss> shellex: 好吧，。。。
<eexpress> 平时用Intel？不是把
<jusss> 看小说去，不扯了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我笔记本。。。。intel显卡表现非常好
<eexpress> intel的，没compiz啊
<metbsd> 我的才intel hd3000
<maplebeats> eexpress: 不会吧
<metbsd> 现在4000都出来了，赶得上独立显卡
<maplebeats> metbsd: 握爪
<eexpress> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<metbsd> 你什么笔记本啊
<maplebeats> eexpress: hd3000的表现真心不错
<eexpress> 不能开compiz
<metbsd> hd4000更好
<maplebeats> eexpress: ivy！
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你的内核是多少版本的啊
<metbsd> 以后也没有独立显卡了
<metbsd> 除非玩超级大的游戏
<eexpress> 不知道这啥型号。 ivy
<eexpress> 3.2.0-32-generic
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你的应该是HD 4000吧，内核换新点！
<eexpress> ivy是啥。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 第三代酷睿啊
<eexpress> 这显卡啊
<eexpress> 芯片内置的显卡？
<imadper> eexpress: ivy是intel的新架构呀...
<maplebeats> eexpress: 内置的应该是HD4000
<imadper> eexpress: 恩, 内嵌hd4k的显卡.
<maplebeats> eexpress: 性能应该非常不错的！
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你把内核更新到3.6吧
<eexpress> 那。。。为啥不能compiz
<eexpress> .
<maplebeats> eexpress: 3.2内核我记得对三代支持并不是最好的吧
<shellex> 好冷
<maplebeats> shellex: 我们也是...
<eexpress> 搞这么复杂。。。继续640算了。
<shellex> maplebeats: 你们在哪儿
<maplebeats> shellex: 重庆啊
<shellex> maplebeats: 为啥那么冷
<maplebeats> eexpress: 。。。你到底是笔记本还是台式啊
<eexpress> 本本嘛
<maplebeats> shellex: 冬天不都冷么。。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 本本你用毛640
<shellex> maplebeats: 不科学啊
<eexpress> shellex: 来。画一个美女给我们看看。
<eexpress> maplebeats: 干吗不用。
<shellex> eexpress: 笔头坏了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你能用？
<eexpress> 。。手指画
<eexpress> maplebeats: 可以啊
<maplebeats> eexpress: bios里能切？
<eexpress> 安装那ppa就是
<maplebeats> eexpress: bumblebee?
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5787408?ref=t
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Durex: The difference between Obama and Romney
<shellex> apt-get install golang
<eexpress> 只是才安装，还不熟悉如何用。是这个。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 笨猪.exe
<eexpress> 破饭团
 * maplebeats 嘻嘻
<cherrot> imadper: 北京开始毕业生信息采集了么？
<imadper> cherrot: 没呢,.
<cherrot> imadper: 对了 你应该是在北京拍吧？
<imadper> cherrot: 广州.
<cherrot> imadper: 你拍完了？ 丫不是回京了么
<imadper> cherrot: 还没呢. 不过我这个月就走了.
<imadper>  
<imadper>  
<imadper>  
<imadper>  
<imadper>  
<jyfl987> eexpress: 不是吧 后来不是有65xxxx系列么
<imadper>  .
<kk> imadper:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cherrot> imadper: 丫真有钱  我都准备在北京散拍了
<jyfl987> eexpress: 65xxxx 国内后来不是比日本狠多了么 外星科技
<shellex> 米啪
<shellex> 好萌哦
<maplebeats> shellex: PIA~
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5786270
<maplebeats> http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=8766529
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y C程序设计语言 第2版・新版 - 图书 - 当当网
<imadper> cherrot: 跟有没有钱有个屁关系. 回学校要处理好多是请.
<eexpress> jyfl987: 后来，仿造板子而已把。
<eexpress> 别人都不搞了的。
<bing_> lol
<cherrot> imadper: 丫妹子回学校了吧
<bing_> hooo
<shellex> maplebeats: 干嘛
<imadper> cherrot: 我妹子一直在学校呀.
<jyfl987> eexpress: 我记得后来有自己人写的街机游戏来着
<eexpress> 黄金时间，3个门面一个电游室。
<jyfl987> eexpress: 就跟fc一样 各种改版 额
<cherrot> imadper: 我说咋跑这么勤快
<imadper> cherrot: 我妹子人在北京.
<eexpress> 后来的，不都是合集的嘛。
<cherrot> imadper: ...
<imadper> cherrot: 我们是异地恋.
<jyfl987> imadper: 让她跟我聊聊？
<maplebeats> shellex: 我对“米啪”有特别的反应
<eexpress> 就是模拟器
<imadper> jyfl987: 先给个游戏原画的实习岗位再说.
<jyfl987> eexpress: 不是 像三国战绩 好像是国人生产的吧？
<shellex> maplebeats: 变态
<eexpress> 没听过这。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 先聊聊再说 没投资 哪里有回报 真是
<imadper> jyfl987: 你也没投资呢.
<imadper> jyf
<bing_> Dear all, I find fedora 17 isntall  i3-3240 CPU  platform  Huaping screen!  have test latest kernel 3.6.2-2  ,but didn't work ? who can help me ?
<jyfl987> eexpress: 我记得这游戏很火啊 已经代替了三剑圣那个 看风格 跟西游记差不多
<imadper> bing_: 用fedora, 死了都没人管.
<jyfl987> imadper: 是啊 但是你是卖方么
<eexpress> @@ 不知道。那啥时代的哦。
<imadper> jyfl987: 卖什么了?
<bing_> gege ,
<bing_> deepin
<bing_> ?
<bing_> 有人官马？
<jyfl987> imadper: 我不晓得
<imadper> jyfl987: 那不就完了.
<maplebeats> bing_: 你的神级英文
<jyfl987> eexpress: 我初中高中的时候还看得到 现在过年回去 好像还有 额
<eexpress> 。。你落后不止1代。。。估计。
<bing_> 我对语法不明感，
<jyfl987> imadper: 呵呵
<maplebeats> bing_: Huaping screen
<jyfl987> eexpress: 我是山里的 没办法
<bing_> 花屏，
<imadper> bing_: 语法? 你那句里面就不要提语法了吧...
<imadper> bing_: google翻译的绝对比你好.
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 握爪
<eexpress> 838 kb/s
<bing_> 呃，万恶的google。打不开。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 这么慢的速度也好意思发出来啊
<imadper> eexpress: 上次的冰河世纪能看不?
<imadper> ee
<imadper> eexpress: s是不是国语的?
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5786243
<eexpress> bing_: 你去bing嘛
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - I prefer Mr. President
<eexpress> 忘记看了。天。 imadper
<bing_> 如果指定人发发消息？
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 握哪个爪？ 街机的还是山里的？
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5787375
<bing_> 好神奇
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - How he found out she was a...
<yq> bing_: 据说今天没法google习近平或者胡锦涛
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 山里
<maplebeats> 胡萝卜
<bing_> 早就不行了。
<imadper> eexpress: 哈哈~ 好吧~
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 哪个山？ 白头山么
<eexpress> 有病，最近速度蛮好。 bing_
<yq> bing_: 据说今天google了会一天没法用google
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 偏远山区，没名字
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 可以说下
<microcai> http://www.google.com/webhp?&q=d
<microcai> http://www.google.com/webhp?&q=胡锦涛
<proudzhu> https://www.google.com/search?q=%E4%B9%A0%E8%BF%91%E5%B9%B3&aq=0&oq=xijingping&sugexp=chrome,mod=14&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<microcai> http://www.google.com/webhp?&q=%E8%83%A1%E9%94%A6%E6%B6%9B#hl=zh-TW&newwindow=1&safe=off&site=webhp&source=hp&q=%E8%83%A1%E9%94%A6%E6%B6%9B&oq=%E8%83%A1%E9%94%A6%E6%B6%9B&gs_l=hp.12...0.0.0.2352.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c.OSPEdWxvXJg&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=27cccf40301f9a32&bpcl=37643589&biw=1600&bih=738
<eexpress> 草。微菜
<jyfl987> microcai: 书写完了？
<microcai> kk 怎么不打印了
<yq> 网速巨慢，打不开
<bing_> 好神奇？
<microcai> jyfl987: no
<jyfl987> microcai: 那还不去写？ 你就该用鞭子抽
<bing_> yq：a
<bing_> 是这样吗.
<bing_> @yq
<yq> bing_: 不清楚的说
<kk> microcai, 我怎么知道它是怎么做的。  ㍦ 
<yq> bing_: 你居然@我
<jyfl987> yq: 拉你同学来了么
<microcai> jyfl987: 8
<bing_> 如何指定人发消息？
<bing_> @yq
<yq> jyfl987: 果断拉了。没人来的说
<eexpress> https://addons.opera.com/zh-cn/themes/details/watermakro-2/
<kk> eexpress,啥网址y watermakro 2主题 - Opera插件
<bing_> yq:
<yq> bing_: 输入名字。可以tab补齐
<bing_> 这么神奇，
<yq> bing_: 我新手……
<bing_> 这么神奇yq
<yq> bing_: 貌似你比我还新
<jyfl987> yq: 那我的问题就着落在你头上了
<yq> jyfl987: 什么问题洒
<bing_> 我是白纸yq
<yq> bing_: 呵呵……me too
<yq> bing_: 我还不会开小窗口的说
<bing_> yq, 现在已经有记录拉。
<jyfl987> yq: 昨天问你的那些
<yq> bing_: 额
<yq> jyfl987: 转基因土豆？
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 怎么关小窗？ /q会直接退出irssi
<jyfl987> yq: 差不多 重点是要能留种  大豆也成 花生 红薯都可以
<yq> jyfl987: lab里有做大豆的
<bing_> yq, 在上海吗？
<yq> bing_: 不在。山东
<jyfl987> yq: 帮问下 其实最好是红薯和土豆 我喜欢食用部分在地下的
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5779611
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - A secret now that only fire can tell
<yq> bing_: 我会开小窗了
<jyfl987> yq: 还有 我想问下 能否在室内 用灯光代替阳光？
<bing_> yq, interesting
<yq> jyfl987: 灯光可以起到补充光照的作用，但还是阳光为主的说
<yq> bing_: 你研究什么的
<bing_> yq, 研究操作系统。
<jyfl987> yq: 没有那种完全用灯光的么？
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5780805
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Hmm... it solves only 1 problem
<yq> jyfl987: 这个真心不清楚
<jyfl987> yq: 我也知道你可能不清楚 所以叫你帮问问么
<bing_> 现在研究节能如何使linux低功耗 yq
<yq> 话说，我们导带领一群孩子去测定光合作用去了
<bing_> 又在成都的吗？
<maplebeats> bing_: linux可以低功耗？
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5783610
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Arnold Schwarzenegger - the day he became a US citizen
<bing_> maplebeats, linux可以低功耗的。CPU C-states  SUSPEND
<metbsd> Linux滚蛋
<metbsd> 垃圾系统，垂死的系统
<metbsd> 还敢和windows叫板，笑死人
<maplebeats> metbsd: 握爪
<jyfl987> yq: 你们研究细菌生产么？
<jyfl987> 我小时候看少年百科全书就看到有说 用改造后的大肠肝菌来生产动物蛋白 额
<eexpress> LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0
<maplebeats> eexpress: 挂掉了？
<eexpress> 没。发现是集显在工作
<eexpress> VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<eexpress> HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<eexpress> DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<maplebeats> eexpress: 集显一直在工作，不可能会停的
<eexpress> 这DP1.... 啥哦
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你电脑上有奇怪的接口:)
<eexpress> 破本本。哪里这么多接口。我都没看到这DP1
<ofan> metbsd: shitizen 退下
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神，你这么好个本本不用来打游戏太浪费了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 装什么破linux嘛
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新人再一次纠结到底是用32位还是64位的ubuntu，我的是宏基5750的。I5，4G内存 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392511 新人再一次纠结到底是用32位还是64位的ubuntu，我的是宏基5750的。I5，4G内存 推荐下用哪个版本啊。64下软件真的不兼容吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 沉默的 …
<eexpress> 弹弹堂
<eexpress> design capacity:         47520 mWh
<eexpress> last full capacity:      47510 mWh
<maplebeats> eexpress: 有点追求行不。。。
<jyfl987> maplebeats: linux也有好游戏啊
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 你说的哪个好游戏
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 再说 他玩的多半是fps 这个linux上的又不差
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5782013
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - My rules in life
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 哪里好了
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 喜欢的人自然觉得好
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 要不你去跟信教的人谈谈神的问题？
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 我相信ee不会只有这么点追求的，是吧eexpress
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 她就这么点
<eexpress> 巨大的电池容量
<eexpress> 怎么开独显呢
<XwinX> eexpress: ee 好
<maplebeats> eexpress: optirun
<eexpress> XwinX: 好啊
<maplebeats> eexpress: optirun后面接要用N卡渲染的程序
<eexpress> 这个知道。难道没直接切换的命令？
<maplebeats> eexpress: 有的话，linus还会给nvidia竖中指么。。。
<eexpress> XwinX: 你有空了？
<eexpress> maplebeats: nnnnd
<eexpress> 不至于把
<XwinX> eexpress: 没有, 看你来打个招呼嘛
<jyfl987> XwinX: 怎么不跟我打了？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你是SB
<eexpress> XwinX: 。。这么忙。都老总了，自己放假去旅游把。
<jyfl987> XwinX: BS
<eexpress> lol
<XwinX> eexpress: 老总, 你封我做啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: 口总
<eexpress> 副老总
<maplebeats> 工口
<jyfl987> 口工  lol
<maplebeats> jyfl987: 变态
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 啥？ 他姓那个 别乱想
<eexpress> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU
<maplebeats> eexpress: hoho
<eexpress> 还有2个GPU
<eexpress> ？
<jyfl987> eexpress: 主板悲剧了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你的配置问题
<jyfl987> 我的主板就是这样 i7有集显 结果他不能引出
<jyfl987> 搞得我还专门买个独显
<maplebeats> eexpress: 自己去看wiki
 * slucx 谁有C CGI的经验啊筒子们…
<eexpress> 配置个啥。零配置
<maplebeats> eexpress: 反正就是问题啊
<jyfl987> cgi要配什么/
<maplebeats> eexpress: 看那个troubleshooting
<eexpress> url
<maplebeats> eexpress: 不午夜我
<maplebeats> eexpress: 不告诉你。。。
<eexpress> 午夜？动词？
<eexpress> 草啊
<eexpress> 你妹子啊
<maplebeats> eexpress: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ ti: Troubleshooting · Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee Wiki · GitHub
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你个坏人
<void1|z> 难道又出现了吗，拿c写cgi的勇者
<eexpress> 破家伙。没用嘛。
<eexpress> 测试才620.。。
<vvcoder> c本来就可以阿
<vvcoder> 压力大
<vvcoder> 大家在干什么
<xrosnight> hi
<xrosnight> 有没有对新手的python 书适合的呢？方向是网络方面
<xrosnight> 我是新手哦，大家多多关照:-)
<vvcoder> 看文档八
<vvcoder> 又例子
<root____1> shellex: 壳姐~~
<oneIeaf> 怎么今天这么安静呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 神仙姐姐走了， eexpress 來了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 假冒僞劣的小葉子
<shellex> oneIeaf: 叶哥～～～
<shellex> 冒充的！
<oneIeaf> shellex: 壳姐，我是山寨的。
 * slucx 有啥方法可以让我轻松获得post过来的变量？
<shellex> oneIeaf: 呸呸呸
<oneIeaf> slucx: 用get方法，可以让你轻松获得post过来的东东
<oneIeaf> shellex: 壳姐，怎么这么激动
<slucx> oneIeaf: ？？
<oneIeaf> 今天怎么EE那个家伙不在
<slucx> 求指点 oneIeaf
 * slucx 求不用解析那么多字符串获得post过来的变量的值就行了…
<oneIeaf> slucx: 我不会，刚刚我是说着玩的
<slucx> 汗
<onlylove> 这个是站长还是假冒的？
<slucx> onlylove: oneIeaf 是站长啊？？？？？
<onlylove> slucx: oneleaf
<onlylove> slucx: 差一个字母
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我用alltray隐藏了audacious,再也前台不了audacious了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392521 。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-08 16:13
<eexpress> nnnnd 指纹验证显示OK。sudo说密码错误。
<onborad> babababab,
<onborad> I'm lrush && bing_
<onborad> hi yq,where are you ?
<Slidesub> hoo
<onborad> babababababa,
<oinil> 尼玛的ibus变的跟屎一样了啊！
<oinil> 完全不会用了啊！
<jusss> 用sogou
<jusss> lol
<oinil> 有这个？
<zodiac1111> 如何快速绘制 文本格式的表格,像这样的 http://code.bulix.org/8gtehb-82429 .放在代码里.
<jusss> 当然有
<jusss> 你难道没用过这个强大的输入法
<oinil> 我只想把ibus-pinyin设置回原来的样子啊
<vvcoder> ibus不要升级
<vvcoder> 暂时用fcitx替代
<Slidesub> fcitx还行啊
<oinil> ibus为啥要整合进gnome啊。。。。
<jusss> ibus貌似还有罗马拼音
<jusss> 你尝试下那个
<jusss> 据说台湾是罗马拼音
<Slidesub> so
<vvcoder> gnome越来越烂
<vvcoder> 该做的不作，不该作的都作
<Slidesub> e
<zodiac1111> 注音~
<oinil> vvcoder: 我的第三方gtk+主题全部都乱掉了
<oinil> vvcoder: 现在只能用原有的主题，丑死了。
<jyfl987> 阿蛋有skype么
<vvcoder> gnome自取灭亡，3.6根本没法用，还被linuxtoy这些傻逼网站吹嘘有重大改进
<vvcoder> 改进你妹阿
<jyfl987> 哥刚申请了个新账户 准备用一用
<oinil> vvcoder: 那有啥好用又方便的wm?
<jyfl987> difan: 涤凡?
<vvcoder> kde\lxde
<vvcoder> awesome也不错
<jyfl987> microcai: 你有么
<vvcoder> 你应该说de
<vvcoder> de > wm
<oinil> vvcoder: 我之前是因为kde太慢，才换的gnome....
<oinil> vvcoder: 我只要wm，不需要de
<oinil> vvcoder: 本来用fvwm好好的，后来换了两次电脑每次都折腾半死。就放弃了....
<twang> 没人永fvwm
<vvcoder> kde慢妈？
<oinil> vvcoder: 有个什么背后的akondi还是啥名字的进程，超级慢
<vvcoder> awesome吧
<vvcoder> openbox也不错
<vvcoder> openbox吧
<oinil> vvcoder: 很多人推荐awesome啊
<twang> 一个显示器好用么？
<vvcoder> oinil: 你可以选择关闭，再说我都是最小化安装Kde
<vvcoder> oinil: 不是人人都习惯平铺
<oinil> vvcoder: 没错，这就是我徘徊的原因....
<oinil> vvcoder: akondi是我需要使用的....我的activity好像总是要使用他....
<vvcoder> oinil: 还好，不如试试，不喜欢删除
<oinil> vvcoder: 最近一次升级完好像是快很多了
<slucx> firefox 遇到CGI程序，提示让我下载是怎么回事？为啥不执行啊？
<vvcoder> oinil: 我对这些不感兴趣，我一般就是开个term，然后tmux
 * slucx 求解
<vvcoder> slucx: 权限和web server配置
<oinil> vvcoder: 我不行啊，我经常要做图什么的....
<vvcoder> oinil: 做图？什么图
<vvcoder> cad?
<slucx> vvcoder: 刚试了几次还行呢，然后我就改了几下CGI程序，然后ff就不会运行他了…
<vvcoder> slucx: 看看是不是正确输出了
<oinil> vvcoder: 不是。但是类似把
<vvcoder> 比如content-type这些
<vvcoder> oinil: 那我不晓得了
<slucx> vvcoder: 奇怪，现在又可以执行了…
<oinil> vvcoder: 只用term的工作的确是幸福的。哎
<vvcoder> kde的全屏，始终是混乱的
<vvcoder> 选择太多也不好阿
<vvcoder> c-s-f，根本不能哟您能够
<vvcoder> c-s-f，根本不能用
<vvcoder> oinil: 一般graphiz和metapost就可以
<juanDieg0> 你们在用哪个输入法？
<vvcoder> oinil: 另外，一般作图语言也很不错，比如gs
<\rs> 還有 asymptote gephi
<twang> juanDieg0 fcitx
<Felixonmars> fcitx
<oinil> vvcoder: 不是很相关....我要画一些生物分子之类的图。所以是用一些pygtk之类别人写好的包。
<oinil> vvcoder: 我是说别人用pygtk写好的包.....哈哈
<juanDieg0> 在我计算安SCIM安装着，可是我于作操不满足
<ofan> juanDieg0: 老外？
<juanDieg0> 是的，你怎么知道了
<twang> ofan 貌似是
<juanDieg0> 哈哈
 * slucx 又开始让下载了，汗，这没法调嘛
<ofan> juanDieg0: 你的汉语很好啊
<twang> juanDieg0 说话反的
<ofan> 哈哈哈哈
<juanDieg0> ofan, 哈哈
<juanDieg0> 哪里，哪里
<vvcoder> latex吧
<\rs> ofan: 有什麼技術類 feeds 推薦
<ofan> 这里这里
<twang> 那里那里
<\rs> oinil: gephi 不錯，不過 gentoo portage 居然沒收錄
<juanDieg0> ofan, 为什么你对我汉语开玩笑
<ofan> juanDieg0: 因为好玩
<ofan> \rs: Lambda the Ultimate
<cherrot> juanDieg0: 用拼音吗？ 看你是简体中文 :)
<ganggang> 老外的话，直接去英语频道求助不更有效？
<cherrot> ganggang: 人家想求一个汉语输入法。。
<oinil> \rs: 你用不用eix？
<ofan> \rs: planet  haskell
<ofan> ganggang: 人家学汉语
<juanDieg0> cherrot, 我会写汉子，可是在电脑上我用拼音打字
<\rs> ofan: 這兩個自然是收錄了……
<ganggang> 汉语输入法？现在多数中国人也是拼音输入吧，所以斑猪之类流行
<ofan> juanDieg0: 汉字*
<juanDieg0> 谢谢
<ofan> \rs: reddit
<juanDieg0> 没有看我打错了
<ofan> \rs: reedit 的haskell，c++…
<\rs> ofan: reddit好雜，不知哪些分類好
<ofan> hacknews有好文，但都比较标题党
<\rs> oinil: 用
<ganggang> 伙计们，下班走人啦
<cherrot> juanDieg0: 哦  我用 fcitx + sunpinyin  :)
<\rs> ofan: 同意
<juanDieg0> cherrot, 谢谢
<cherrot> ganggang: 拼音是中国大陆发明的，所以我才问
<ofan> \rs: dzone.com'
 * slucx  疯了，谁知道firefox为啥不能运行cgi程序，一会可以一会又不可以
<juanDieg0> 我想改变我输入法，以前在用SCIM,可是不满足
<cherrot> juanDieg0: 可惜 jiero 不在，他的汉语和你很像 lol
<ofan> \rs: 这个的文章一般都是程序员写的，比较实际
<slucx> 可以用小小啊…
<jyfl987> cherrot: 是老外发明的
<oinil> \rs: \rs gephi看起来果然不错啊！
<slucx> 虽然小小输入法是不开源的…
<juanDieg0> 貌似这儿的人中之多数宁用FCITX
<slucx> 但是还是很好用的
<ofan> juanDieg0: 试一试 rime
<ganggang> fcitx多好用呀。
<oinil> \rs: 而且aur里面居然可以直接找到！
<ofan> juanDieg0: ibus - rime
<oinil> \rs: 哈哈哈
<cherrot> jyfl987: 啊？ 我记得以前看过一个纪录片说他的诞生历程的 。。。 那除了中国大陆还有哪在用？
<\rs> 我得找點 webdev 方面的看了
<jyfl987> cherrot: 拼音有好多方案啊 爹爹
<ofan> webdev得写
<jyfl987> cherrot: 北洋那时候就颁布过一个正式方案
<cherrot> jyfl987: 你是泛指么。。。
<juanDieg0> "by the way" 中文怎么说
<jyfl987> 当然 其实可以追到印度人
<ofan> 看几眼就会了
<jyfl987> 佛教徒发明了反切
<cherrot> jyfl987: 太博学了
<ofan> juanDieg0: “顺便说一声：”
<cherrot> juanDieg0: 顺便问一句 == by the way
<juanDieg0> 明白了，谢谢
<oinil> ==BTW
<jyfl987> cherrot: 刚好了解而已 你要再问我两句 就不行了
<cherrot> jyfl987: :)
<juanDieg0> 在我的词典这个次没有
<juanDieg0> 这个词 ***
<\rs> 原來 rime 有 yaml 配置：http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/wiki/CustomizationGuide 這點就很先進了。數據結構我知道它用了double-array trie，空間效能得到改善，不知道其他輸入法有沒有考慮過這些
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: CustomizationGuide - rimeime - Rime 定製指南 - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<ofan> yaml很复杂
 * slucx 怎样让firefox直接运行CGI程序，谁指点一下
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • thunar文件管理器启动非常慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392528 刚装上ubuntu没几天，最初装的是11.10版本，感觉gnome太慢，换到了xfce，没有任何问题，前几天重新安装系统，改为12.04，依然把gnome换为xfce。但是这次出现问题了。 在xfce下，设置了首选程序，首选文 …
<imtxc> ofan: ping ping
<ofan> ？
<imtxc> ofan: gtalk 在线不？
<ofan> 我在睡觉
<imtxc> ofan: 好吧……
<ofan> gtalk要开电脑
<imtxc> ofan: 你们那边几点？
<ofan> 好几点
<imtxc> ofan: 现在是几点啊你家
<imtxc> ofan: 你手机是用什么程序上的irc呢
<ofan> andchat
<ofan> 平板
<twang> ofan 按桌？
<ofan> 对
<imtxc> ofan: 还是以前的价格么
<ofan> imtxc: 是
<imtxc> ofan: 人太多不会变慢吧，最近我没怎么用，好像速度不如以前了。
<ofan> imtxc: 没几个人
<ofan> 一天有3个人用就不错了
<imtxc> ofan: 好吧。
<ofan> vps load average 常年低于1
<vvcoder> andchat不好用
<ofan> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/08/twitter_epic_traffic_saved_by_java/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Twitter survives election after Ruby-to-Java move • The Register
<ofan> 好用
<linsux> 什么平板好
<ofan> linsux: nexus 7
<imtxc> ofan: 你现在用的是N7么
<ofan> 是
<linsux> nexus 7没有3g
<ofan> 有了
<ofan> linsux: 新版支持3g
<linsux> 据说屏幕效果一般
<linsux> 没有后置摄像头
<linsux> 不支持存储卡
<ofan> linsux: 屏幕效果第一
<ofan> linsux: 或者nexus 10
<ofan> 根本不需要储存卡
<imtxc|> test
<kk> imtxc|, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<imtxc|>  
<imtxc> imtxc|: 手机IRC 测试
<imtxc|> imtxc 谢谢
<imtxc|> 。。
<qiao> 刚试了下手机上的IRC
<qiao> 额，怎么在用 /list 的时候它就不停的打印
<imtxc> qiao: 我也试了一下，退不出去了
<imtxc> qiao: 哦 可以退
<ofan> qiao: list本来就是打印所有频道
<qiao> imtxc, 额。。。
<imtxc> qiao: 你要的是 /names 吧
<qiao> imtxc, 恩
<qiao> imtxc, 好了。。。
<qiao> imtxc, ofan 不过我手机上的那个界面挺难看的。。。
 * slucx  似乎找原因了…
<qiao> 手机上除了 andchat外，还有其他软件么？
<iyzsong> qiao: 我用yaaic
<qiao> iyzsong, 我试下～
<iyzsong> qiao: :D
<imtxc> imtxc_: 在不
<imtxc_> 干嘛
<qiao__> hello
<[ub]> qiao__, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<qiao> iyzsong, 这个感觉还不错。。。
<qiao> iyzsong, 至少还有彩色。。。
<iyzsong> qiao: o.o
<imtxc> qiao: 是啊 挺好看 就是不知道手机上挂的话 费电么
<qiao> iyzsong, 那个qiao__就是我用手机登的～
<qiao> imtxc, 要不我给咱测试下。。。
<imtxc> qiao: 好的，你的什么手机，多大电池
<qiao> imtxc, 试着一直登着它，看能待机多长时间。。。
<qiao> imtxc, M1S 1800mh的吧。。。
<imtxc> qiao: 恩试试先
<qiao> imtxc, lol
 * [ub] 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jusss> adam8157_away: 那个as支持intel格式的汇编?
<[ub]> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • Firefox 16.0.2下载窗口空白，附加组件全部显示为禁止 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392533 Ubuntu 12.4 LTS系统，64位，如题，下载窗口内没有下载历史记录，即使下在下载的在下载窗口中也没有任何显示，但可以正常下载。打开附加组件所有的组件都显示为“禁用”， …
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装高级设置tweak出现错误,该怎么解决.(具体错误见内） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392540 这个错误可能是需要不存在或不可安装的软件包引起的。或者可能在软件包之间有冲突，它们不能同时安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-08 19:36
<twang> tint2窗口缩放速度很慢，有知道这个问题怎么弄吗？
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 喜迎十八大开幕
<[ub]> user8888, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Freebuilder> 他妈的！整个就是垃圾系统，应用也都是些垃圾应用！早知道就买上网本了，买毛卵平板！
<user8888> 高举中国特色社会主义伟大旗帜向前进
<user8888> 楼上，何故出言不逊？
<imtxc_> test
<[ub]> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<imtxc_> ofan: 起床了没
<user8888> 现在的手机的NFC功能，是否可以用于公交卡识别？
<imtxc-> 恩
<user8888> 混蛋们
<imtxc-> 。。。
<user8888> 那个nfc的功能，看网络上面，好像可以修改里面的数据，免费乘公交车，这怎么回事情？
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu12.04 64上有人成功安装draftSight过吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392552 以前在10.04 64上成功安装过，按以前的方法12.04安装不上了，有人装上了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lotuslwt — 2012-11-08 20:16
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Zorin OS 6.1 发布，基于Ubuntu的Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392557 Zorin OS是基于Ubuntu的Linux发行，特别为Linux新手而设计。它拥有类似Windows的图形用户界面，以及很多类似Windows下的应用软件。Zorin OS还带有能让用户运行很多Windows软件的程序。该发行的终极目标是提 …
<imadper> ofan: 最近几天你的vpn有点儿慢...
<imadper> ofan: 最近两周... youtube连360p都没法看了...
<imtxc_> imadper: 你们不是都是 /nat/redhat么
<imadper> imtxc_: 你看我现在是吗?
<imtxc_> imadper: 从家里连不上么
<imtxc_> imadper: 那远程办公怎么弄的
<imadper> imtxc_: 我没vpn, 我是intern
<imtxc_> imadper: 这样啊
<imadper> imtxc_: .
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Imagination科技收购MIPS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392560 x86架构主宰着台式和笔记本电脑的世界，ARM主宰着移动/嵌入式的世界。这种普遍的看法对吗？不完全是，还有MIPS——数以亿计的嵌入式设备采用MIPS架构，多年来，MIPS架构致力于进入被ARM主导的移动世界。 …
<onlylove> AMD怎么了
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=392547&sid=366690cf42ea0662ac7d3f7327e0a201
<[ub]> onlylove ⇪ ti: AMD关闭OSRC，解雇多位内核开发者 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> onlylove: 昨天刚跟amd中国的一个人聊. amd全球裁员30%, 本来他还担心轮到他, 结果美国佬那边积极踊跃的毛遂自荐, 超额完成全球裁员计划.
<onlylove> imadper: 美国佬看AMD没前途了，开始提前跑路了
<imadper> onlylove: 裁员有赔偿, 自己辞职没有赔偿金.
<imadper> onlylove: 怎么也要走, 当然是被裁了好.
<onlylove> 赔偿能赔多少啊
<imadper> onlylove: 半年左右.
<zuriaake> 8-)
<onlylove> 估计有不少人能去高通吧
<zuriaake> imadper: 怎么了？
<imadper> onlylove: 那么多芯片厂商, 干嘛揪着高通.
<imadper> zuriaake: 啥?
<onlylove> zuriaake: 我们在讨论AMD犯傻的事情
<zuriaake> ，，，
<onlylove> imadper: 我在slashdot上看到那新闻的，下面有人评论的时候扯到高通了
<zuriaake> AMD怎么了？
<imadper> onlylove: 高通的基带不错, 别的东西, 做到的好的都是收购的.
<onlylove> imadper: 评论说的是高通要收图形
<imadper> onlylove: 收购amd的图形?
<onlylove> AMD关闭OSRC，裁员
<imadper> onlylove: 暂时没可能. amd不是不想做了.
<onlylove> imadper: 不是收购图形，是挖人
<imadper> onlylove: amd有自己的5年计划的.. 刚刚推出的. 裁员是第一步.
<onlylove> imadper: 挖图形硬件设计
<imadper> onlylove: 哦. amd的gpu那里挺不错的, ati的嘛.
<onlylove> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/11/07/1634237/amd-closes-osrc-lays-off-several-linux-kernel-developers
<[ub]> onlylove ⇪ ti: AMD Closes OSRC, Lays Off Several Linux Kernel Developers - Slashdot
<onlylove> 说实在的，ATI的硬件真不知道怎么说
<onlylove> imadper: Well if you look at who is at the industrial park at the 407 and Leslie (where ATI HQ is in Markham, just outside Toronto), qualcomm seems to have setup shop, and has a conspicuously large number of job openings for graphics people...
<onlylove> imadper: 这网友扯到高通的
<onlylove> 我觉得还是买个ARM的板子先玩着比较实在
<imtxc_> imadper: 你下载BT 用的什么
<imadper> deluge
<imtxc_> imadper: .
<zuriaake> 。。。
<zuriaake> imadper: 答应带你玩dota的
<imadper> zuriaake: 我擦!!! 我都给忘了!!!
<zuriaake> 。。。
<imadper> 大神!!
<zuriaake> 你在什么平台玩
<imadper> zuriaake: 11.
<zuriaake> 加我好友吧
<zuriaake> pythonik
<imadper> zuriaake: 现在不行... 在写插件...
<imadper> zuriaake: 进11还得重启... 我的名字就叫madper
<zuriaake> 我也ubuntu
<zuriaake> 也得重启
<imadper> ... 那就等周末吧..
<zuriaake> 好的
<imadper> 不过我很坑...
<zuriaake> 多坑
<imadper> 我的并女能憋50分钟跳刀...
<zuriaake> 。。。
<zuriaake> B女需要BKB
<imadper> 是嘛? 我不是跳刀就是隐刀... 水...
<zuriaake> 嗯，冰女BKB放大还是很牛的
<imadper> 能憋出来bkb的时候, 对面的小黑绝对能三下点死我了...
<zuriaake> 。。。
<zuriaake> 版本老是在变
<iyzsong> v.v
<zuriaake> 小黑变得太IMBA
<iyzsong> 我这是在哪里?
<imadper> 恩, 是呀.
<imadper> iyzsong: 你在 #dota
<zuriaake> 你在dota群
<iyzsong> imadper: -ap
<zuriaake> -random
<imadper> iyzsong: -whoisyourdady
 * imadper 好像不用-
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 弱弱的问一声，这里用opensuse的人多吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392566 系统是不错的，可是感觉人太少了，没有ubuntu热闹啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 redhatlinux10 — 2012-11-08 21:56
<cc_> 大家好
<[ub]> cc_, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<vvcoder> ls
<vvcoder> 你妈的,ibus脑残
<vvcoder> 麻痹的gnome3
<vvcoder> 老子又要骂了
<cc_> 文明点
<imadper> vvcoder: 何必呢.
<vvcoder> 日
<imadper> vvcoder: 再不好, 也是开发一行行写出来的.
<imadper> vvcoder: 起码尊重他们吧?
<vvcoder> imadper: 还让我选择么
<vvcoder> imadper: gnome3的开发,绝对是脑残
<vvcoder> imadper: 目前就是gvim这些在kde下不好看
<vvcoder> imadper: 另外,kconsole没有gnome-terminal好
<vvcoder> imadper: 其他基本是kde完胜
<vvcoder> imadper: 包括内存和性能
<vvcoder> 日
<imadper> vvcoder: 那你就去用kde呀. 骂什么?
<vvcoder> imadper: 我正在用kde
<vvcoder> imadper: 骂gnome不思进取
<hamo> imadper: 权价象
<imadper> vvcoder: ... 何必呢?
<vvcoder> imadper: kde鸡巴就是太复杂了
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> imadper: 劝架象
<vvcoder> kde如果能稍微把一些东西整合的好一些,另外,配置尽量简化一些就好了
<imadper> hamo: 没, 今天刚跟ibus的开发一起聊天来的. 就听到有人骂他, 不开心呀.
<vvcoder> fcitx也是脑残
<bo1>  \j #dota
<zuriaake> ibus不是挺好的么？
<imadper> vvcoder: 你丫怎么跑了?
<vvcoder> 我射了
<imadper> vvcoder: 人家开发的东西又不是你出的钱, 不好用你可以不用, 又不影响你.
<vvcoder> kde的console比gnome差,主要是美化
<vvcoder> imadper: 日,干嘛不搞好一些
<imadper> vv
<vvcoder> gtk的程序在Kde下真丑
<imadper> vvcoder: 你又没付钱给他们. 他们写的不是商业软件, 没有义务做好.
<vvcoder> imadper: 做好了会赢得声誉
<vvcoder> 就像当年gnome2
<imadper> 我擦, ibus的开发就那么点儿经费, 你让开发者全职投进去, 跟搜狗拼音的整个团队抗衡?
<vvcoder> imadper: 搜狗不是也要出Linux输入法了?
<imadper> vv
<vvcoder> imadper: 我在想为啥google不搞linux输入法
<imadper> vvcoder: 说是要出. 还没看键呢.
<vvcoder> 据说google很牛比啊
<imadper> vvcoder: 哼哼...
<vvcoder> imadper: 不是demo都放出来了?
<cfy> imadper: 碰到一个chinese in stackoverflow....
<onlylove> google用linux的大部分不用cjk
<imadper> cfy: link?
<vvcoder> google里面不是开源牛逼很多的嘛,干嘛不把自己那个中文输入法移植一下
<vvcoder> onlylove: 屁,很多人用好吧
<cfy> imadper: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13281725/i-change-the-path-in-ubuntu-but-it-doesnt-work/13281828#13281828
<onlylove> vvcoder: 你在google工作么
<vvcoder> 据说ibus现在的暂时方案是sunpinyin?
<vvcoder> onlylove: 我不
 * pityonline 请问从一个 zip 文件里删除一个文件，用 7z 命令行怎么操作？
<vvcoder> onlylove: 其实框架好了,cjk很简单的
<vvcoder> onlylove: 他自己不有个输入法么,需要移植工作主要
<onlylove> vvcoder: 那你说那些人是用中文呢，日文呢还是韩文呢，最主要的是一个，如果我不需要输入法框架，比方说我就用英文
<vvcoder> onlylove: 出1万$,找人移植
<cfy> pityonline: 目测7z d a.7z blah
<cfy> pityonline: 能在stackoverflow上问不？然后把链接发给我 :D
<pityonline> cfy: 目录也这么写吗？
<vvcoder> onlylove: 输入法是很基本的东西,应该搞个输入法框架,动态最小化载入需要的输入法
<pityonline> cfy: 我搜到的就这么写，但报错
<pityonline> cfy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sevenzip/forums/forum/45797/topic/3635953
<vvcoder> 这个应该和de整合在一起
<[ub]> pityonline ⇪ ti: SourceForge.net: 7-Zip: Delete files after archiving
<vvcoder> gnome在做,可惜做的不好
<vvcoder> kde难道没有想过么
<cfy> pityonline: 我可以删除，
<imadper> vvcoder: i18n的东西, 跟de没关系.
<cfy> pityonline: 刚试了下
<pityonline> cfy: 给错了你链接
<vvcoder> imadper: 输入法不是i18n
<pityonline> cfy: 我再试试
<vvcoder> imadper: 出了英语国家,其他都需要输入法
<imadper> vvcoder: ... 鄙公司的输入法开发, 就在i18n里面.
<vvcoder> imadper: 贵公司开发了神码输入法
<imadper> vvcoder: ibus
<vvcoder> imadper: 你妹
<cfy> pityonline: 而且我目录里有东西。删除目录，连带目录里的文件也删除了
<onlylove> 真的
<imtxc_> ofan: ..
<imadper> vvcoder: 真的.
<hamo> imadper: 你今天去和huang peng聊天了？
<vvcoder> imadper: 赶紧把10月6号的bug修复了
<imadper> vvcoder: 我今天下午还跟ibus的开发聊天了.
<imadper> hamo: 不是, 是pwu
<vvcoder> imadper: 配置无法保存,另外,全拼双拼
<hamo> imadper: 好吧...
<vvcoder> imadper: 怎么说
<imadper> vvcoder: 你说那个libpinyin的配置不能保存?
<cfy> pityonline: 啥出错提示阿
<imadper> vvcoder: 你archlinux吧?
<vvcoder> imadper: en
<pityonline> cfy: 奇怪呀，这样可以呀，但我刚才从一个 apk 包里删除一个目录就不行
 * imadper tmd, 我又不是ibus那边的人...
<vvcoder> imadper: 不是libpinyin,而是ibus整体的问题
<cfy> pityonline: 也许目录没给对
<imadper> vvcoder: 早就有patch了. 就是没给你打进去.
<cfy> pityonline: 啥出错提示？
<vvcoder> imadper: 我估计是有代码写错了
<vvcoder> imadper: 我晓得,system加d?
<imadper> 废话, 有bug能不是代码写错了...
<vvcoder> imadper: 为啥arch不尽快搞进去?
<pityonline> cfy: Error: lcallda.apk is not supported archive
<vvcoder> imadper: 没测试么
<imadper> vvcoder: 去问arch的开发去.
<imadper> vvcoder: 你以为linux kernel的bug就少吗?
<cfy> pityonline: 看上去像是7z不支持对.apk delete操作
<imadper> vvcoder: 你以为windows的bug就少吗?
<pityonline> cfy: 估计是了
<cfy> vvcoder: 你以为os x的bug就少么？
<Felixonmars> imadper: 话说那个patch是给ibus打还是给ibus-pinyin
<imadper> vvcoder: 有个bug, 自己去跟开发联系呀! 自己提交patch呀! 都给你开源了!
<imadper> Felixonmars: 不知道, 我没问今天, 我一不用ibus, 二不开发ibus... 就是今天帮同事试了一下...
<onlylove> 你们就别讨伐了
<cfy> vvcoder: 或者，你可以雇 imadper 帮你改 cc imadper
<vvcoder> imadper: 好歹测试过把
<pityonline> cfy: 应该是不支持
<imadper> cfy: 我不会...
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯。
<vvcoder> imadper: 你这个ibus太明显了啊
<cfy> imadper: 你再外包给别人嘛 :D
<pityonline> cfy: 你签名打包过 apk 文件没？我总搞不过
<imadper> vvcoder: ibus这种没经费/没盈利的项目, 谁去测试?>
<imadper> vvcoder: 不给钱, 谁去?
<Felixonmars> imadper: 好吧, ibus-pinyin的话我能加... 但是我看到那个issue里说这周内要再发个版本, 所以没多理会
<vvcoder> imadper: 作者自己一点点都不测试下?
<imadper> vvcoder: 没这义务吧.
<vvcoder> imadper: 不是义务,是责任
<imadper> vvcoder: 得了吧! 有个屁责任!
<onlylove> 这个……作者最多说保证尽可能多的平台正常
<vvcoder> imadper: 不管你收钱还是不收钱,你不能拉堆屎说爱吃不吃吧?
<imadper> Felixonmars: 那个patch已经打到fedora上面得了吧?
<vvcoder> imadper: 要不就不要做
<imadper> vvcoder: 为啥不能?
<Felixonmars> imadper: 这样啊..谢谢, 我去看看
<vvcoder> imadper: 能你妹啊,不要做了
<imadper> vvcoder: 开发欠你钱?
<vvcoder> imadper: 不欠我钱,所以我决定不用ibus了
<imadper> Felixonmars: 我不确定. 明天我问问吧.
<onlylove> 你可以说服开发用arch
<imadper> vvcoder: patch没有打进来, 很可能是arch和upstream之间沟通或者同步的问题.
<vvcoder> imadper: 嗯,暂时用fcitx替代
<onlylove> 意思是要自己编译
<vvcoder> imadper: fcitx还行,只是一些细节不爽
<vvcoder> onlylove: 改配置文件貌似
<imadper> 你啥都不爽, 自己又不写.
<vvcoder> imadper: :-)
<vvcoder> imadper: 我很贱
<imadper> 不能同意你更多.
<vvcoder> imadper: 无所谓,求同存异
<imadper> hamo: 网络好渣.
<imadper> vvcoder: 已经同了.
<onlylove> 可以不用这种英文式的中文不
<vvcoder> imadper: arch repo里面的fcitx词库不行
<vvcoder> imadper: 连 求同存异 都没有
<imadper> vvcoder: 词库自己换.
<hamo> imadper: 天安门左转新华门，那里把网搞渣的
<vvcoder> imadper: 懒得换,为啥不自己默认搞好,这个是可以预计的啊
<imadper> hamo: 你跳进去干掉他们.
<onlylove> 蛤蟆你小心你家水表
<vvcoder> 现在看神码都是18大
<vvcoder> 我日
<imadper> vvcoder: fcitx现在谁接手了?
<Felixonmars> imadper: 谢谢, 我在fedora的git里找到了, 果然还是得patch ibus...这个我看有点难...如果这周内有新版的话, 还是等新版吧=.=...
<vvcoder> imadper: 不小的
<vvcoder> 不晓得
<hamo> onlylove: 没有水表，也没有快递...
<onlylove> 有电表吧
<onlylove> 暖气
<Felixonmars> imadper: ibus和fcitx所有在[community]里的包都是我接手了
<vvcoder> imadper: 你晓得涛哥把浙民斩尽杀绝之后的最大遗憾是什么吗
<imadper> Felixonmars: 恩. 等新版本吧. 这周没戏了, 因为pwu没有arch的机器.
<imadper> Felixonmars: 不是, 我是说upstream.
<Felixonmars> imadper: csslayer
<imadper> vvcoder: 天上人间没了.
<imadper> Felixonmars: 哦. 他...
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 你在打包?赶紧跟进吧
 * imadper 
<vvcoder> imadper: 不,最后悔是的  没法杀他第二次
<Felixonmars> vvcoder: ibus不能保存设置的问题要改 [extra]/ibus, 我没权限
 * imadper vvcoder 支持 vvcoder 继续骂arch的packager
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 找人啊
 * imadper lol
<vvcoder> imadper: 呃....不至于...不至于
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 赶紧联系搞好就是,有bug很正常
<Felixonmars> vvcoder: 乃找呗...俺看新版没几天了 不打算找了lol
<imadper> vvcoder: 得了吧. upstream写了patch了, 你都要骂
<vvcoder> imadper: 没骂啊
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: ok
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 那我暂时fcitx了
<savr> quick throw stones : http://english.cntv.cn/album/20121108/100026/pic_show_js.shtml#g=%2Fnettv%2Fenglish%2Falbum%2F20121108%2F100026%2Fgroup-100026.xml&p=21108100253
<[ub]> savr,啥网址y Photo Gallary - CCTV.com English - CCTV News CCTV.com - CNTV English - CCTV News
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: fcitx还是要用yaout才爽
<Felixonmars> vvcoder: http://i.imgur.com/ZNA3V.png
<imadper> aur里面太多孤儿了.
<savr> japanese motherfucker camera in the 18th cpc congress
<savr> it is MASSIVE
<Felixonmars> vvcoder: 这是我改好的包... 等key sign足够了就上到community
<savr> maybe it is hiding a gun inside
<Felixonmars> 很快不用yaourt, fcitx也能爽了
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 我是用的arch官方的fcitx
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 所以功能很缺陷
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: ok, thanks!!
<Felixonmars> vvcoder: [extra]/fcitx么, 那只是个基础包
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 为啥
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 不晓得,我是pacman直接fcitx
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 现在凑合用
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 其实我常年都用ibus
<Felixonmars> vvcoder: 自带的pinyin比较弱. fcitx-sunpinyin 和 fcitx-cloudpinyin 在我计划里, 很快进community :P
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 不过感觉似乎fcitx性能稍好,10%左右
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: ok
<imadper> Felixonmars: fcitx-speeduped-cloudpinyin才重要.
<vvcoder> Felixonmars: 赶紧把, thanks! 拯救世界!
<Felixonmars> imadper: 那玩意只提供一个候选词而已
<vvcoder> imadper: 你在帮助竞争对手么?
<Felixonmars> imadper: 我现在日常sunpinyin+cloudpinyin无压力
<vvcoder> imadper: 你们ibus就要玩完了 :-)
<imadper> Felixonmars: 但是那个词每次都等很久
<imadper> vvcoder: ibus跟我没关系.
<vvcoder> imadper: 额...
<imadper> vvcoder: 这个项目也不盈利.
<Felixonmars> imadper: 这木有办法...乃可以切换在线源哦...俺这里qq是最快的 =P
<vvcoder> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> vvcoder: 给我发的工资, 没有一分钱是通过这个项目加进来的. 我管他完不完呢.
<imadper> Felixonmars: 恩. 好.
<vvcoder> imadper: 好吧
<imadper> adam8157: 最近你买东西的话, 就帮我稍一把钳子. 不买就算了.
<adam8157> imadper: =,=
<vvcoder> 浙民居然还活着
<vvcoder> 老子太吃惊了
<vvcoder> 是替身么
<imadper> adam8157: 邮费我们平摊.
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/leatherman-leatherman-831078-freestyle-multi-tool-pliers-20-about-180.html
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y Leatherman 莱泽曼 831078 Freestyle 多功能工具钳　$20（约￥180）»什么值得买
<adam8157> imadper: 晚了, 我给别人买的东西马上就上飞机了
<hamo> imadper: 壕，钳子都买这么gaoji的
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 没事. 我习惯悲剧了.
<imadper> hamo: 你说啥? 色蛤蟆壕?
<hamo> imadper: 说你壕啊亲...买个钳子都180.。。
<imadper> hamo: 津巴布韦币而已.
<hamo> imadper: 那$20怎么解释？
<vvcoder> 斯巴达!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vvcoder> 射了
<vvcoder> 完毕
<imadper> hamo: 那个还带刀子. 能扒皮抽筋! 以后我给你做搔扒反射实验!
<imadper> hamo: 虽然别人都用青蛙, 但是我坚信, 蛤蟆也可以完成实验!!
<hamo> imadper: 我不明显，建议选择 蛋蛋 cc adam8157
<imadper> adam8157: t吧...
<adam8157> imadper: 世界如此美好 你却这么暴躁 不好 不好
<imadper> adam8157: ... 呃.............................................你还是攒人品吧....
<vvcoder> 替了干嘛?...
<vvcoder> 额....
 * hamo 啥情况？
<vvcoder> 好可怜
<imadper> hamo: 就是, 让你误以为你已经活了.
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谁能解决这个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392571 我安装的12.10版64位的，想安装个QQ，到网上下载里个Longene QQ，双击安装包，在软件中心安装提示请确认安装源来源。按照教程用终端安装，也不能安装，为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lee-188 — 2012-11-08 22:42 …
<vvcoder> 浙民总是走在涛哥后面
<vvcoder> 涛哥就像木偶
<vvcoder> 浙民在后面牵线
<vvcoder> 浙民是要表达这个意思么
 * imadper ... 莫谈政治...
<vvcoder> 那个会场顶部像银河一样,是要表达天上地下唯我独尊么?
<vvcoder> 送浙民10个小姑娘,估计浙民就死了
 * hamo` 我又掉了？
<vvcoder> 完了
<vvcoder> 涛哥说"不走改旗易帜邪路"
<yq> 有人在用goagent么？
<vvcoder> 赶紧移民出国吧
<yq>   :)
<roylez_> hamo`: 黑毛漂
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<hamo`> roylez_: 尾乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 悲催的培训终于完蛋了
<hamo`> roylez_: 尾樂
<roylez_> hamo`: 黑毛一瓢
<adam8157> roylez_: 培训神马
<yq> 亲们，有人用goagent么？貌似我的配置有问题洒
<roylez_> adam8157: pm
<adam8157> roylez_: gaoji...
<roylez_> adam8157: 考试几乎要fail...
<imadper> roylez_: 拜主席!
<roylez_> adam8157: 我还是去干城管比较合适
<Felixonmars> roylez_: 拜大大
<Felixonmars> yq: 神马问题
<vvcoder> 最丑的代码是什么样子?
 * imadper pm == 破马.
<yq> Felixonmars: 我上传不成功的说
<Felixonmars> yq: 翻墙上传...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你要搞破马?
<yq> Felixonmars: 额。好吧。果断挂代理试试吧
<adam8157> aaaaaa
<adam8157> 啊啊啊啊啊
<yq> Felixonmars: 3q
<vvcoder> 自由们最近不能用啊
<yu> nvidia显卡最好的办法还是bumblebee吗?双显卡
<hamo`> adam8157 樂樂这绝对是要生了...
<adam8157> hamo`: 四十五度仰望啊
<hamo`> adam8157 我都快180度仰望了...
<yu> 我现在就是觉得独显不用浪费了
<yu> 大家有什么好的建议吗>
<yu> 在 askununtu.com看过一篇文章说是bumblebee
<yu> 集思广益,谢谢大家
<yu> 在bois中没发现禁用独显的
<yu> 和集显
<roylez_> hamo`: 黑毛一瓢？
<hamo`> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> hamo`: 劳资还在开会啊
<roylez_> hamo`: 你在看毛片么？
<hamo`> roylez_: 喜闻乐见
<roylez_> hamo`: 蛤蟆的毛片没啥看头啊，你可以换换口味看青蛙的
<hamo`> roylez_: 光棍节没到，看啥毛片
<dwjie> .
<roylez_> adam8157: 会开完了
<adam8157> roylez_: 仰视高管
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDcyMjkyNzQ0.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 实拍史上第一个升入太空的汉堡包—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<roylez_> adam8157: 你丫干啥呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 看电影...
<roylez_> adam8157: 日本的？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac465351
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y 近年最凶残的电影之一,2012末日之前必看《启示》（梅尔·吉布森导演作品） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 也不发dooloo
<roylez_> adam8157: 这枪版画质
<adam8157> roylez_: 还不睡?
<roylez_> adam8157: 看野蛮人吃 testicle
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吃的好饱
<cleamoon> u盘安装ghost的xp，为什么开机之后是蓝屏？
<alvin_rxg> 哟，还真相信万能的驱动呢？
<juanDieg0> 大家好
<[ub]> juanDieg0, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 试了3个不同的ghost都蓝屏...难道不支持i5吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 小弟弟… ghost 上他们都怎么宣传的？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 没看宣传...反正就下了...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 一般 ghsot 的东东都写着 “万能驱动”…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 然后他们不支持i5？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 亲，以后除非是你自己做的东西，否则不要下别人的 ghost，懂了不？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我笔记本的配置只有屏幕稀有一点...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 自己做ghost？听起来好麻烦
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 去找个 iso 安装吧，别什么 ghost 不 ghost 的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, u盘怎么iso？
<alvin_rxg> :D  当年就是流行 ghost 哇，然后同学那边好多人的机器上装了一次又一次的 ghost...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: linux dd, windows ultraIso
<alvin_rxg> 直接写进去
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 直接写进去有用吗？xp又不是win7
<alvin_rxg> :D  我又不是没玩过
<alvin_rxg> win7 我的 u盘写不下，得绕条小路的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, iso的好多都要序列号...看到序列号就觉得很不可靠...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你买的机器上也有序列号，也不可靠。送给我吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我就没得到任何序列号...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你的电脑买来是啥系统？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, win7
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 然后机器屁股上没有贴 win7 的序列号？
<alvin_rxg> 我的上网本都有的…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那个是序列号？不过我都没得到安装盘...有序列号也没用...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 安装镜像网上找吧， tpb 也可以找个
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, tpd是什么？
<alvin_rxg> google 会告诉你最佳的答案的 :D
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 当然， win7 starter, win7 pro, win7 ultimate 这些要区别开来的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, TPD=Temperatur-programmierte Desorption？
<piggybox> xp之后就再没用过windows
<sevk>  06:15
<cleamoon> 用ultroiso把iso写进u盘之后启动，只有光标在闪...
<xiamx> 有没有人试过linux版steam？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-09
<wangguohao> 嘿，怎么在一个目录下找到一段文字？
<wangguohao> grep how to
<xiamx> wangguohao: ack 可以，要不你试试读下man grep吧
<wangguohao> ack？
<wangguohao> 可是我的英文不是很好
<wangguohao> xiamx: 看懂了`
<imtxc> ofan:
<mayli> xiamx:
<mayli> xiamx: it works, cs works
<mayli> xiamx: it works, cs works @ 60fps
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> MeaCulpa: 给我买个 humble indie bundle 吧。
<imtxc> imadper: 在不
<imadper> imtxc: 不在.
<imtxc> imadper: 你学号多少
<imadper> imtxc: 什么??
<imadper> imtxc: 私聊?
<imtxc> imadper: 后两位，俺去买彩票
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<imadper> imtxc: 89
<imtxc> 晕  这么大
<imadper> imtxc: 中奖了, 分我1%.
<imtxc> 用不了啊
<imtxc> 那好 我拆开用。
<imadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imadper> imtxc: 你买平板不?
<imadper> imtxc: http://sale.suning.com/images/advertise/001/win8surface/index.html
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 苏宁易购：Surface 全国首发
<imtxc> imadper: win8 的不喜欢 还太贵
<imtxc> imadper: 买的话我就买 nexus 7
<imadper> imtxc: n7太小了.
<imadper> imtxc: 看书不给力.
<imtxc> imadper: 我是用来玩啊，而且 7寸应该可以了吧。
<imtxc> imadper: 看什么书
<imadper> imtxc: 用来玩... 那买这个就够了: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18714040874&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1352423881_3k3_945717082
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 9.9包邮 大号手摇鼓/吉祥拨浪鼓/波浪鼓 宝宝玩具/婴幼儿摇铃摇鼓-淘宝网
<imtxc> imadper: 擦
<imtxc> imadper: 那你说那个平板好
<imadper> imtxc: touchpad
<imadper> imtxc: 毕业设计写啥呀?
<imadper> imtxc: 弄个这个怎么样?  http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_10051_-7_3436829_.html
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 《30天自制操作系统》（（日）川合秀实 ，周自恒，李黎明，曾祥江，张文旭 译 ）【摘要 书评 试读】--苏宁易购图书馆
<imtxc> imadper: 我的毕业设计是啥我好像都忘了，做了一破网站
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 你还会写网站?!
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji!
 * imadper 北卡那边暴风雪. 那帮美国佬又放假了.
 * imadper fuck!
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我喜欢玩大游戏
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Raleigh
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Raleigh放假不？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不知道...
<imtxc> imadper: ...就一破ASP
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你们北卡的office在什么城市？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 因为Raleigh是北卡的IT开发区
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我不知道诶.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你丫去问问看看阿，查一下
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没人来呢.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 全组就我一个人.
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji... asp万岁.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 做项目，要全盘考虑，天文地理，人文风俗
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这个月就走了... 不考虑那么多了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 万圣节圣诞节，斯巴达
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 昨天刻意看了一眼新闻... 看不下去...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我没帐号了。给我 $0.01 发送到我的邮箱吧。
<archl> MeaCulpa:  万圣节好。
<archl> imadper:  你在哪里了？
<imadper> archl: 我还在rh呀.
<archl> imadper: 哦。给我买个 humble indie bundle 啦。
<imadper> archl: 啥东西?
<imadper> archl: 怎么买?
<archl> imadper: 有paypal 帐号之类的。
<kingbo> 早
<archl> imadper:  https://www.humblebundle.com
<sevk> archl ⇪ ti: The Humble Bundle for Android 4 (pay what you want and help charity)
<imadper> archl: 我只有alipay, 可以吗?
<archl> imadper: 不行呢。那就找别人。。
<archl> imadper: 我有 $1的账户被封了。本来可以买 100个的～
<imadper> archl: ... 为啥被封了?
<imadper> archl: 因为你是中国ip吗?
<archl> imadper: 因为银行服务变动，我那个绑定银行了。我又不回澳大利亚。认证麻烦，就算了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 听不懂
<MeaCulpa> archl: PayPal你有么
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我没paypal 账户，你帮我买个吧。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没了
<imadper> archl: 哦. 高级, 我也听不懂...............................
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... 稍等
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你要买哪个
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就一个啊。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我只看到for android
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你要？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 全部加起来 $0.01 然后 gift to lililjlj@gmail.com
<archl> MeaCulpa: 说是 for android，实际上 android osx win linux(x86) 都行
<imadper> archl: linux都支持? gaoji....
<imadper> archl: 各种小游戏吗?
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我帐号忘了， 稍等我取回密码
<MeaCulpa> 很久没买了
<archl> imadper: 我其实买了多数。
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢商业大作和网游
<archl> imadper:  账户上 70多了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 商业大作～ Torchlight Psychonauts Amnesia: The Dark Descent - 我的显卡都不能运行
 * archl 数错了。
<MeaCulpa> 我搞不回来hunble bundle的account了，无所谓，随便买了
<kingbo> 无线硬盘是samba共享方式吗？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我forward给你了
<MeaCulpa> archl: check email去
<MeaCulpa> archl: 7美刀呢
<archl> 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你真的支持了啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没什么，无所谓
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我玩游戏很疯狂的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 当年Linux网游一个月砸5x美刀
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你比我一年砸的还多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 有段时间同时玩好几个网游
<MeaCulpa> 有了妹子才戒掉的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 收到了么
<MeaCulpa> archl: 10x年前玩UO和EQ的时候，那叫一个昏天黑地
<archl> MeaCulpa:  收到了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 谢了。
 * MeaCulpa 最近又重开了EQ2帐号，以前的id不用了，还从头玩玩
<imadper> archl: gaoji...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我前年和大前年是昏天黑地的玩游戏。
<archl> 2009和2010年。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...那时候我已经戒掉了
<MeaCulpa> 女人独占欲太强了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 玩EQ的时候最夸张，日不落工会，美国人睡觉了中国人顶上..
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。我想起了以前我玩zero-k的一天，24小时，就是和全球各国的人玩。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯。日不落。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 现在的网游没意思，喜欢分区分人口，尼玛，我可不想和Aussie玩
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我真好奇你为啥碰不到 毛子。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 毛子玩得人少
<MeaCulpa> archl: 毛子没幽默感，没RP底蕴
<MeaCulpa> Aussie也没
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。去和小日本玩呢～
<imtxc> ofan: 大佬啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 小日本有幽默感有底蕴，但是语言差点
<ofan> imtxc: ？
 * imadper ofan 是 imtxc 的gaoji大佬??
 * imadper lol
<MeaCulpa> archl: 比较理想的是台湾人，但是年纪大了，玩得少了
<imtxc> ofan: 那个开了么 ssh
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。也是吧。我也年极大了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 毛子的脑子里，什么都是compitition, 要不就是喝酒
<MeaCulpa> s/compitition/competition ? 咋拼的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。是么。。我都不知道。我谈过的毛子都是毛子移民。
<imtxc> ofan: 难道你给忘了？
<ofan> imtxc: 啥
<ofan> imtxc: 等下
<imtxc> ofan: ssh啊 昨天支付宝给你备注了。
 * imadper lol
<ofan> imtxc: 你是续费还是新开
<imtxc> ofan: 新开一个
<ofan> im
<imtxc> ofan: 备注里面有帐号密码
<ofan> imtxc: 给我你的公钥
 * madper 不妨碍你补全.
<imtxc> ofan: 用密码登陆的不可以么
<ofan> imtxc: ssh不支持秘密登录
<imtxc> ofan: 好吧 我得再生成一对
<ofan> 密码登录
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 本人学软件出身，想做驱动开发，想咨询一下硬件知识怎么补。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392585 我指的怎么补是指看什么书，按什么顺序看，哪些是应用必须有的，哪些是可以慢慢深入看的。求指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinwen — 2012-11-09 9:12
<ofan> imtxc: 发我邮箱里
<ganggang> 请教：我想装个python-keybinder，arch 3.6.6，但是找不到这个旧包。怎么装呢？
<imtxc> ofan: 邮箱多少来着 odayfans?
<ofan> imtxc: 就是支付宝帐号
<MeaCulpa> archl: 毛妹子怎样？
<imtxc> ofan: 发了。
 * MeaCulpa 这年头码农都没饭吃了？ 都去往嵌入式了
 * slucx 如果木有emacs你会用哪个替代？
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 现在嵌入式也没饭吃了
<imtxc> ofan: 搞定木有？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 觉得还好吧。。。一般。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 反正都比我聪明
<MeaCulpa> archl: :P
 * archl 比aussie还蠢还直。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那你真是蠢到家了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<roylez_> archl: 比kiwi呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你12点出门？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我倒是无所谓，就看有啥吃的...
<archl> roylez_ kiwi的和aussie的差不多吧。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 只要你不怕饿...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 12点出门，12点半开始吃
 * hamo_ssl 目击
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你请
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 吃好的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<imtxc> ofan: 端口号还是59么
<archl> roylez_ 吃好的。吃什么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我请你一块鸡
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那你要保证12:30有位子...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 12:30绝对有位子
 * hamo_ssl 一块鸡
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦...那可以，鸡胸
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .....
<ofan> imtxc: 对
<ofan> imtxc: 好了
<roylez_> hamo_ssl: 黑毛
<hamo_ssl> ...
<hamo_ssl> roylez_: 你和酷胖要一块鸡？
 * hamo_ssl no law to see啊 no law to see...
<imtxc> ofan: xiexie
<slucx> 汗，这是内部irc啊？
<imtxc> slucx: 差不多
 * slucx  表示压力很大
<madper> slucx: 用
<madper> slucx: 啥内部?
<archl> roylez_ 我要猪肘子。
<roylez_> archl: 你就是猪肘子
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 终端或者文本编辑器里有没有办法输入Ascii码，出来对应的字符？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392587 讲到Ascii码的知识点，需要举几个简单的例子 Win 里似乎是用 Alt+小键盘，Ubuntu 里有没有类似的简便方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2012-11-09 10:26
<madper> archl: 肘子姐好.
<savr> quick throw stones : http://english.cntv.cn/album/20121108/100026/pic_show_js.shtml#g=%2Fnettv%2Fenglish%2Falbum%2F20121108%2F100026%2Fgroup-100026.xml&p=21108100253
<sevk> savr,啥网址y Photo Gallary - CCTV.com English - CCTV News CCTV.com - CNTV English - CCTV News
<savr> japanese motherfucker camera in the 18th cpc congress
<savr> it is MASSIVE
<savr> maybe it is hiding a gun inside
<archl> roylez_ 。。。乐乐席。我还想着以前有个啥方式放草著肉。
<slucx> 都那么闲啊，在闲暇之余就木有人玩玩zile啊？
<archl> madper: mad person。
<madper> archl: ...
<hamo_ssl> archl: 拜肘子...
<archl> hamo_ssl: 。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 最近速度不怎么给力呀
<nopcall> 有用awesome的 朋友么现在？
<archl> hamo_ssl: 烧田鸡是一样的下场。
<hamo_ssl> imtxc: 斯巴达！
<imtxc> hamo_ssl: 不是吧 这也跟那个大会有关系？
<MeaCulpa> 最近怎么老有人msn被盗
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 斯巴达
 * hamo_ssl linkedin这浓眉大眼的也被墙了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 老有人叫我用支付宝打钱给他
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 不会吧，linkedin也墙？
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 党国缺钱花了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 是你们公司墙了，我这里okl
<MeaCulpa> http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=92458089&authType=name&authToken=0Yzd&goback=.wvp_*1_*1_*1&trk=wvmx_p
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Sign In | LinkedIn
<MeaCulpa> 这是谁阿
<MeaCulpa>  Qingtang Zhou
<MeaCulpa> Python Engineer at Red Hat
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 你阿？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 怎么可能是我
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 这是基蛙
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez_ 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * hamo_ssl momo palomino|working 
<imtxc> ofan: 这里ping 300+
 * palomino|working momo hamo_ssl 
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 哦，原来是基蛙
<palomino|working> ssl看成sl了 , hamo_ssl
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 话说基蛙基狗什么的最近很少初现阿
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 基狗要肉身翻墙了
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 基蛙主要活跃在推上
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 哦，relocate了？
<MeaCulpa> 不错不错
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 你说基狗？粗去念书
<imtxc> hamo_ssl: 大佬最近处对象了？
<hamo_ssl> imtxc: ...
<hamo_ssl> imtxc: 何以见得啊？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 那么粗？那么有钱？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: MBA?
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 基狗是壕啊
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 基狗绝对的壕啊
<MeaCulpa> 壕
<imtxc> hamo_ssl: weibo上老来些很闷骚的言论。。。。
<hamo_ssl> imtxc: ...
<hamo_ssl> imtxc: 哥是来者不拒，看见就转...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_ssl: 你的人生 End了
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 还没开始呢好呗
<imtxc> hamo_ssl: 等等
<imtxc> hamo_ssl: 好像#生活即修行# 那个 不是转的吧
<hamo_ssl> imtxc: ...
<MeaCulpa> 美国专利局...通过了苹果的园角矩形专利
<syq> lupa 这网站现在也要邀请了？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 矩形还有专利？
<syq> imtxc: 给个邀请先
 * bluezd 又到周五了，让我欢喜让我忧啊 ......
<archl> MeaCulpa: 能给国民带来稳定收入的，肯定会被专利的。
<archl> imtxc: 哦，应该是对你说的
<MeaCulpa> archl: imtxc roylez 看这个  http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=W6l6AAAAEBAJ&dq=7,103,380
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 苹果注册了圆角按钮
<microcosm> 可以问问题吗
<MeaCulpa> 手机都有了专利了...
<madper> microcosm: 直接问.
<microcosm> 我的系统不能更新了，这是图：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=392581
<sevk> microcosm ⇪ ti: 系统不能更新了，给看看提示，这是什么错误？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<MeaCulpa> 在看这个   http://www.google.com/patents/US4022227
<imtxc> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 牛阿，掩盖秃顶的专利
<microcosm> MeaCulpa：怎么打不开啊
<hamo_ssl> bluezd: 周五了，你又可以撸了...
<madper> hamo_ssl: 为啥你老是撩拨 bluezd 呢?
<MeaCulpa> microcosm: Spartacus
<bluezd> hamo_ssl: 平时撸也可以啊，人家是有些感慨嘛
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没看到那个矩形的专利啊
<hamo_ssl> madper: 他就叫不撸zd啊...
<madper> hamo_ssl: zd是啥?
<microcosm> MeaCulpa: 好像是个发行版
<hamo_ssl> madper: 你能看到他本人...还问我
<madper> hamo_ssl: 不撸真蛋.
<MeaCulpa> microcosm: 18big
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/1701443/USD670286S1.pdf
<microcosm> 我的问题怎么解决，运行  sudo apt-get update
<microcosm> 出现:无法下载 cdrom://Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  请使用 apt-cdrom，通过它就可以让 APT 能识别该盘片。apt-get upgdate 不能被用来加入新的盘片。
<imtxc> 还真是。。。
<jyfl987> 对了 以前好像这个频道里哪个人 给了我一个写操作系统的教程来着
<jyfl987> 难道就是那个30天那个人 那人说他是在日华人
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 出来的时候吼我一下
<jyfl987> hamo_ssl: 蛤魔_上市了
<hamo_ssl> MeaCulpa: 吼
<huntxu> hamo_ssl: 你的名字真的槽點太多
<hamo_ssl> huntxu: 嚓嚓
<jyfl987> hamo_ssl: 蛤总 给我们点内部认购股吧
<helsinki> test
<hamo_ssl> jyfl987: 并不由啊
<sevk> helsinki, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<jyfl987> hamo_ssl: 你不都上市了么
<huntxu> hamo_ssl: 蛤蟆_三十了
<huntxu> hamo_ssl: 蛤蟆_生死戀
<hamo_ssl> jyfl987: 那是他小李子的事情
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那不是很多手机得被告死么
<jyfl987> 那个什么 牯漉网 hamo_notail
<huntxu> hamo_ssl: 蛤蟆_受傷了
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 輸入法都和你過不去
<jyfl987> 还是你们这个网好 专卖车牯漉  垂直市场
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 多撸好呗
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 原來ssl最貼近的解釋是受傷了...
<huntxu> adam8157_away: tenzu roylez_ roylez ^
<imtxc> hamo_notail: 我估计是 宿舍楼 的意思。
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 给你们这种gaoji人士准备的...多撸
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 蛤魔_无为  原来咱们是老乡
<tenzu> huntxu: 生死恋那个碉堡了
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 啥？
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 11:12 < huntxu> hamo_ssl: 蛤蟆_生死戀
<huntxu> tenzu: 請贊美 fcitx
<jyfl987> 蛤魔_射死了
 * tenzu 觉得fcitx碉堡了
<hamo_notail> 。。。
 * hamo_notail 求别黑
<tenzu> 黑毛三岁了
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 起名要慎重啊...
<NathanChao> hamo_notail, 后悔么？
<hamo_notail> 哎...
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 老乡 给点股票呗
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 你好像有认识一票玩arm的？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 怎么隐藏手机上的时间？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 最上面的那条里面的
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 你咋知道的？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你是有会？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我要消除各种显示时间的地方
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你说安德猴啊
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 上次看你拉阿蛋转投arm 我就猜的 我想问下 arm哈佛架构  数据和代码分开 那么他的JIT是怎么实现的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 快解答我的问题
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统 ubuntu+xp 怎么重装xp才能避免修复grub啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392592 双系统 ubuntu+xp 怎么重装xp才能避免修复grub啊 论坛好多资料都是说怎么修复grub 怎么重装能够避免呢？ 或者说 比修复grub更简单点? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcfjjzcfjj — 2012-11-09 11:20
<imtxc> madper: 问个问题
<imtxc> madper: 我只知道一个人的名字 还有照片 还有哪个城市，有啥子办法找到他
<huntxu> tenzu: !
<madper> imtxc: cop
<tenzu> huntxu: 嘛?
<helsinki> imtxc: 去貓撲發帖，說他搶了你的老婆，砸了你的車，拆了你的房子，會有人幫你找的
<palomino|working> ......
<huntxu> tenzu: 那簽到推怎麽回事
 * madper mop... 确实比 cop靠谱多了!
<tenzu> huntxu: 女王要去做B超, 产检
<huntxu> tenzu: congrats
<imtxc> madper: 。。。
<tenzu> huntxu: thanks
<imtxc> helsinki: 我找的就是女的啊
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 这么快...
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 疼猪好身手！
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 你可以向我咨询, 不收你钱
<helsinki> imtxc: 我說的只是方法，具體實現你自己來
<madper> imtxc: 就说那个女的说你给他三千, 她陪你一个月, 结果你给了钱了, 她跑了.
<madper> imtxc: moper也会帮你找的.
<archl> madper: 我给你3000，你陪我一个月吧。
<madper> archl: 得看陪你干嘛.
<archl> madper: 做苦力
<madper> archl: 没戏.
<imtxc> 你们都太毒了。
<helsinki> imtxc: -_-!
 * hamo_notail 裸姐寂寞了...
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 并不懂这么gaoji的问题啊
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 问你的朋友们
<vvcoder> 唉
<imtxc> helsinki: 刚才又找到了一点线索，可惜好像又断掉了。
<hamo_notail> imtxc: 心怡的妹纸？
<jyfl987> archl: 给我3k吧 只要包吃住 包上网就行 我一个月开销结余也就2k
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 你一个月吃10K?
<imtxc> hamo_notail: 也不算是，一个突然失踪了的朋友，我已经找了4年了。
<helsinki> imtxc: 你要有個cop朋友，讓他給你查查最近住過的賓館什麽的，縮小下範圍
<helsinki> imtxc: 失蹤？
<imtxc> helsinki: 是啊，一次不知道怎么了，然后突然什么联系方式都断了。。。
<helsinki> imtxc: 我能想到的就是被jc抓走了...
<imtxc> helsinki: 不是
<archl> jyfl987: 哦。包吃住。我考虑下。
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 草 我睡后都没这么多
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 你住天桥么？
<jyfl987> archl: 不是你包么
<madper> MeaCulpa: 草榴浏览器webOS版
<imtxc> madper: 还有那浏览器？
<helsinki> madper: 是不是5塊錢那個
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 住不起
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 抢不到地盘啊
<madper> helsinki: 不知道, 我就是看到了而已.
<archl> 建议、
<MeaCulpa> madper: ...
<archl> jyfl987: 看看那附近有没有好办的。住简单。吃和网络不知道。
<MeaCulpa> madper: 其实WebOS多媒体能力颇强
<helsinki> MeaCulpa: 沒感覺
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 装 都上市了还改不了装
<archl> hamo_notail: 上市了？
 * hamo_notail ...
<hamo_notail> archl: 怎么可能...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 差不多了
<imtxc> helsinki: 估计小地方的 moper也没办法吧。
<archl> hamo_notail: 什么意思？、
<hamo_notail> archl: 我也不知道...= =
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<archl> hamo_notail: 我的笔记本的触摸屏竟然坏了。。。不断的触发左键单击。、
<archl> jyfl987: 你会来么。。。问题。
<helsinki> archl: 去玩minecraft，挖礦去
<archl> helsinki: 。。。原来是多nick
<helsinki> archl: ?
<ibabiwawa> wow！
<ibabiwawa>  我来啦
<helsinki> ibabiwawa: 芭比娃娃。。。
<ibabiwawa> 各位中中午好啊
<archl> helsinki:  你是 cleamoon？
<archl> lol 我已经不知道谁是谁了
<helsinki> archl: nope
<archl> helsinki:  alvin?
<helsinki> archl: nope
<ibabiwawa> 12.10怎么不能用IRC聊天啊
<archl> ...
<ibabiwawa> 内置的那个客户端没有IRC的聊天协议了
<helsinki> archl: 別猜了，我是潛水黨
<ibabiwawa> 我找不到
<archl> helsinki: 水啊。
<archl> ibabiwawa: 要自己装了
<ibabiwawa> 怎么安装啊啊啊
<ibabiwawa> 以前都是用默认的
<helsinki> archl: 或者說我是 孤獨的觀測者 這樣比較好
<archl> helsinki: 。
<ibabiwawa> Ubuntu12.10有一个新的安全特性
<ibabiwawa> 启动的时候需要输入一个密钥
<ibabiwawa> 不然，屏幕上面什么都没有显示
 * helsinki 跳到吃飯的時間線上去了
<ibabiwawa> Ubuntu不会启动
<ibabiwawa> 如果输入错误也没有任何提示
<vvcoder> weechat
<sevk> 新 软件推荐 • 新装的谷歌地球无法连接到服务器，求大神。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392599 哎没办法，已经好几天了解决不了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 西行忍者 — 2012-11-09 11:50
<NathanChao> helsinki, 孤獨的觀測者。。。听起来好厉害的样子。。。
<NathanChao> helsinki, 这不是歌词么
<imtxc> 我的一台服务器，有时候会重启了，不知道有啥子办法能知道是谁重启了它或者是哪个程序重启了它还是因为断电什么的重启了呢。。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc: log
<imtxc> maplebeats: last命令么
<imtxc> maplebeats: 那个信息应该在哪个log里面呢。。
<maplebeats> imtxc: /var/log里一堆你找吧
<imtxc> last命令里面只能看到 reboot   system boot
<songyi> 看syslog
<vvcoder> arch的安装真是越来越爽了
<vvcoder> 一个命令搞定
<vvcoder> 不,是一行搞定
<maplebeats> vvcoder: 恩，无脑一键安装脚本
<vvcoder> maplebeats: 自动化安装,无人职守
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好像last -x 能看到点
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我看不到。。。我的日志全给systemd管理了，大杂烩。。
<helsinki> NathanChao: 嗯，是歌詞
<songyi> 写个定时脚本。每秒运行一次。
<songyi> 把进程全写到一个文件里。
<imtxc> ..
<songyi> 重启发生后看一下。
<imtxc> vvcoder: arch? 可以一键安装？
 * jiero 认为太多太多人都没有意识：|默认|的力量
<maplebeats> jiero: 神马，我喜欢默认
<maplebeats> imtxc: 现在arch的安装方式，注定它有一键安装脚本。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你用awesome的滚边去。
<maplebeats> jiero: ？？？？这和awesome又有什么关系？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<jiero> 吗漂亮；
<jiero> maplebeats: 有发行版默认awesome么。
<maplebeats> jiero: 呃...
<imtxc> ..
<slucx> hamo_notail: 看了聊天记录，你亮了
<twang> jiero: 双屏么？
<helsinki> maplebeats: awesome和kde能共存麽
<helsinki> maplebeats: 就是登入的時候提供選項什麽的
<maplebeats> helsinki: 当然可以
<twang> helsinki: WM和ＤＥ没关系吧
<helsinki> maplebeats, twang :那桌面到底是個什麽效果
<maplebeats> helsinki: 就一WM，没什么效果，唯一效果就是费脑
<twang> maplebeats: 桌面ＷＭ设置啊
<twang> maplebeats: 能有啥效果
<maplebeats> twang: 咦？
<twang> maplebeats: 偶？
<maplebeats> twang: 刚刚那问题是helsinki问的。。。
<twang> maplebeats: 哦
<vvcoder> 我猜这里大多数都是学生,有不服的么?
<maplebeats> vvcoder: 不信
<vvcoder> maplebeats: 为何
<maplebeats> vvcoder: no why
<ofan> vvcoder: 未必
<vvcoder> ofan: "猜"
<vvcoder> ofan: 不过为何
<ofan> vvcoder: 一共97个人，你挨个问一遍
<twang> vvcoder: 学生都在games
<vvcoder> ofan:
<vvcoder> twang: 不一定,我当年学生的时候不就在这里
<twang> vvcoder: 这年头很少不游戏的
<maplebeats> twang: 就是就是
<vvcoder> twang: 是的
<ofan> vvcoder: 几年前在这的都是学生，现在都不是
<vvcoder> ofan: 这...
<maplebeats> ofan: 真相帝
<slucx> http://www.moon-soft.com/program/bbs/readelite887957.htm 大家猜猜他里面这个cgi_get是怎么实现的…
<sevk> slucx ⇪ ti: 用C/C++写CGI程序
<slucx> ofan:
<slucx> adam8157_away:
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助ubuntu12.04.1安装问题，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392604 我现在电脑里是win8 我专门划分了一个分区准备投入ubuntu的怀抱看看 这个分区大小我分了20G（差不多够了吧？） 昨天我按网上的教程把镜像文件和里面提取的wubi放在同一个文件夹 然后开 …
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋壕你又gaoji去了？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://notebook.it168.com/a2012/1108/1419/000001419101.shtml
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 牛人改造 35美元迷你Linux机变身笔记本-IT168 笔记本专区
<adam8157_away> hamo_notail: 你妹, 趁我不在黑我!
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: ...
 * hamo_notail 这不科学！
<adam8157_away> hamo_notail: 我记仇了
<slucx> adam8157_away:
<slucx> adam8157_away: 看看那个问题呗
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: ...不许诈尸
<slucx> 难道我要建一个大的char *数组吗？
<if_else> time.strftime('%Y-%m-%d',time.localtime(time.time()))
<if_else> python 格式化时间的，只能这样吗？
<maplebeats> if_else: 有很多呀
<if_else> 有比较简单的方法吗/
<adam8157_away> slucx: cgi_html_head()里把各个元素读出来的
<ofan> slucx: 什么问题
 * adam8157_away 闪
<slucx> adam8157_away: 应该部
<if_else> 我想格式化当前时间为 2012-11-10 13:00:00 这种
<slucx> 应该不是，汗，那时候都不知道读啥呢，你忽悠我
<maplebeats> if_else: 特定的格式就看你自己了嘛
<slucx> http://www.moon-soft.com/program/bbs/readelite887957.htm 大家猜猜他里面这个cgi_get是怎么实现的…    ofan
<sevk> slucx ⇪ ti: 用C/C++写CGI程序
<ofan> slucx: 解析url
<slucx> ofan: 嗯，你说这个cgi_get函数他是咋实现的？
<if_else> maplebeats: 兄，上面哪个生成觉得有些复杂。要好几次转换
<maplebeats> if_else: 哪里复杂了呀，你要仔细看
<roylez> adam8157_away: 闪啥
<roylez> hamo_notail: 黑毛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<slucx> roylez: 他忽悠我，忽悠完闪了
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<hamo_notail> roylez: 蛋蛋gaoji去了
<roylez> hamo_notail: 就你喜欢gaoji
 * bluezd momo hamo_notail 
 * hamo_notail 狂mo bluezd 
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我喜欢纯软妹纸
<roylez> hamo_notail: 凤姐？
 * maplebeats 你们就gaoiji吧
<hamo_notail> roylez: 太硬...你才好这一口...
<roylez> 1~/bye
<maplebeats> roylez: 自残？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 进来出去进来出去你XX呢？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 去掉了screen和zsh的时间
<roylez> hamo_notail: 下一个是irssi
<hamo_notail> roylez: 为啥不要看时间了？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 手机上的时间显示暂时还搞不定
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你这是要哪样？
<maplebeats> hamo_notail: 岁月不饶人
 * maplebeats 看着自己一秒一秒的老去...
 * hamo_notail 顿时有一种蛋蛋的忧伤
<roylez> hamo_notail: http://blog.seangransee.com/post/35254966580/no-studying-after-5pm-using-parkinsons-law-to-kick
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y No Studying After 5pm: Using Parkinson's Law to Kick Procrastination's Ass
<hamo_notail> roylez: gaoji...一切时间管理都是浮云...
<ofan> slucx: 解析url
<eexpress> fingerprint-gui 不错。
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • fingerprinte-gui http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392610 linghtdm正常。sudo也正常。 居然是要重启。记得pam机制不需要重启的。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-11-09 13:28
<slucx> ofan: 我知道，我说他的实现
<david_wu> hamo_notail: 时间管理能让我年青点儿吗？还是只是老去的同时多被剥削一些。
<hamo_notail> david_wu: 其实就是缓解自己心中一直变老一直变老的焦虑... cc roylez
<david_wu> hamo_notail: 死了就没焦虑了。
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我在等蛋蛋上班来
<hamo_notail> roylez: 蛋蛋gaoji去了
<hamo_notail> roylez: 估计没时间上班给你帽子了...
<slucx> /汗 咱这个频道现在流行gj啊
<ofan> slucx: 字符串处理不会？ /abc?name=ooxx&email=ooxx@ooxx.com
<david_wu> slucx: 用 apache module，还写什么 CGI 啊，tbl = ap_args_to_table(r); name_str = apr_table_get(tbl, "name");
<MeaCulpa> .
<slucx> ofan: david_wu: 其他地方用的，用的很简单，不是apache
<david_wu> slucx: 除了 apache 和 yaws ，其它都卸了吧。
<slucx> david_wu: 汗
<onlylove> 字符串？正则？那不是perl的长项吗
<slucx> 特殊需求，不用能perl
<david_wu> 正则是 perl 的长项？
<onlylove> 啥……
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 你需求是啥
<onlylove> 那awk或者sed什么的不成么
<david_wu> onlyl... 你得试试 ragel
<david_wu> perl 没有 C + ragel 快。
<MeaCulpa> david_wu: 用正则就没想着要速度
<ofan> slucx: 先分割参数部分，再分割参数名和值，最后unescape
<slucx> ofan: ==
<slucx> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/dbfnrj-82436
<slucx> ofan: 看看有问题没
<ofan> slucx: 你cgi_get参数是参数名
<slucx> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> slucx: 你url在那里
<slucx> ofan: buf里
<ofan> 写的太蛋疼
<slucx> ofan: 咋写不蛋疼？
<ofan> slucx: url处理好后存到map里
<slucx> ofan: 什么map？
<huntxu> 竟是8格tab縮進
<ofan> slucx: google
<slucx> ofan: 共享内存？
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 正则是可以要速度的。
<ofan> slucx: 数据结构
<slucx> huntxu: 你们都是用4格吗？
<ofan> slucx: 或者associative array
<slucx> huntxu: 为啥在我这显示的是4格，贴上去就变成8格了
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 当前 ragel 不是正则。只是达到正则的一样的目的了。　
<slucx> ofan: 你说的都太先进了，没听说过
<onlylove> 缩进4格比较好吧？
<slucx> ofan: 哈希吗?
<huntxu> 因為你用的是tab slucx
<ofan> slucx: 一般都是hashtable
<maplebeats> 支持4空格
<slucx> ofan: 不用那个
<slucx>  (setq tab-width 4)
<slucx>   (c-set-style "bsd")
<slucx>   (setq c-basic-offset 4)   huntxu
<maplebeats> 疼猪跑了？
<madper> huntxu: 我也用八格tab缩进.
<maplebeats> madper: 鄙视
<david_wu> madper: 我都用 2 space 缩进。
<david_wu> 鄙视 tab
 * madper 去看 kernel coding style qu! map
<madper> maplebeats: ^^
<madper> david_wu: ^^
<maplebeats> madper: 还是要鄙视，八空格和两空格都是鄙视的对象
<huntxu> madper: 切，有kernel patch不
 * maplebeats http://bilibili.smgbb.cn/video/av383208/
<madper> huntxu: 无. 不过写别的patch, 别的项目是按照这个风格缩进的.
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 犇犇犇
<hamo_notail> huntxu: patch胡
<slucx> madper: 你的网址把我的ff都弄死了…
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 又想被黑？
<huntxu> madper: 有別的項目使用kernel的風格麽？
 * slucx 大便的iceweasel不给力啊
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 请问怎么样更改live cd中的bootsplash文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392612 请问怎么样更改live cd中的bootsplash文件？ 在网上看到这样生成bootsplash文件的方法，但是找不到老版本的splash了。 splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/arch/config /arch-1024-boot.cfg > /boot/bootsplash 谢谢。 统 …
 * hamo_notail 求别黑
<madper> 我什么时候发网址了??? slucx ??????
<huntxu> madper: 很少見了啊
<madper> huntxu: ltp
<slucx> madper: maplebeats 的
<huntxu> madper: what's that
<maplebeats> slucx: what?
<madper> huntxu: git搜一下嘛.
<huntxu> madper: 懶得
<madper> huntxu: 那就懒着吧...
<slucx> huntxu: 我用的确实是tab
<slucx> huntxu: 你们都是打四个空格啊？
<maplebeats> slucx: 我是四空格
<david_wu> slucx: astyle。
<slucx> maplebeats: 打四个空格太累了，我都是自动缩进的
 * hamo_notail gangnam style
<maplebeats> slucx: tab=4空格
<slucx>   (setq tab-width 4)
<david_wu> slucx: 打一个 tab，emacs 安你的配置自动按空格或 tab 缩进。
 * madper 风格有啥好讨论的? upstream用啥就用啥好了.
<slucx> 话说就是这样的，而且在我这看的就是4空格缩进
<huntxu> hamo_notail: hamo本身已經imply了ｎｏｔａｉｌ
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 蝌蚪才有尾巴的染
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 强调，强调
 * bluezd 真高级
<jyfl987> http://www.shejipi.com/12630.html
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y Justin Chong推出升级版迷你公寓Cube2 | 设计癖
 * slucx 伤不起啊
 * slucx 我不想整html啊
<jyfl987> slucx: html怎么了？
<slucx> jyfl987: 没意思
<onlylove> slucx: 你可以从backports升级esr
<slucx> huntxu: 我知道了，TAB在我这里是4空格，在我贴那里是8格
<slucx> onlylove: esr?
<huntxu> jyfl987: 碼農你好
<huntxu> slucx: 竟還在糾結這個問題= =
<onlylove> slucx: 就是FF10,iceweasel的esr和FF是一样的
<slucx> huntxu: 与大家保持一至嘛
<huntxu> 亂用tab的，都該拉出去剁了，cc madper
<slucx> 汗
<leon1984> 各位 你们访问12360正常吗？
<onlylove> 12360是啥？12306？
<huntxu> 12360是12306的山寨版？
<madper> leon1984: 非常正常.
<hamo_notail> huntxu: ...
<madper> 哦, 12360呀, 那我访问不了.
<huntxu> hamo_notail: ham0_n0tail
<madper> slucx: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle
<david_wu> 12306 是什么，从来没上去过，好玩吗。
<hamo_notail> madper: kernel风格垃圾
<leon1984> 。。。打错了 火车票订票网站 今天首页出错 然后查余票全是零
<madper> hamo_notail: 为啥?
<leon1984> 我想知道是我的问题还是网站的问题
<hamo_notail> madper: 混合...
<huntxu> madper: 連hamo都已經鄙視你了
<slucx> madper: 哈哈，我知道这个是8格，但是如果用8格，出去会被喷的
<huntxu> madper: 你太沒地位了
<madper> huntxu: 我没办法. 我得混饭吃.
<huntxu> madper: 話說明天有hellogcc？ cc hamo_notail adam8157_away
<madper> slucx: 为啥? 你鄙视larry woodman? 鄙视peter? 鄙视linus?
<madper> huntxu: 啥来的?
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 有，不过不想去了
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 去了也是打酱油
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 去吧，順便能請我吃飯
<huntxu> madper: hellogcc workshop
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 壕你这不对啊
<madper> huntxu: 不去.......... 肯定远.
<slucx> madper: 我谁也不鄙视
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 再說我壕，以後專挑你的nick黑
 * hamo_notail slient...
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 比如 蛤蟆_你哦太爛
<madper> slucx: 我从没见过, 有人因为用kernel style被喷.\
<huntxu> 輸入法真是個好東西
<slucx> madper: 我现在的公司，我现在的风格都被喷，别人都是{}单独一行
<huntxu> 啊當又打台球去了
<madper> slucx: {}单独一行多没意思...
<madper> huntxu: 没.
<slucx> madper: 我实在不想折腾自己，就没改
<madper> huntxu: 他pto三天.
<onlylove> 丁俊晖输了，蛋蛋去帮他赢球？
<huntxu> madper: pto是什麽神縮寫
<david_wu> slucx: 看你们是 {} 也统计到工数里？
<madper> huntxu: 鬼知道.
<david_wu> slucx: 那 2 space 适合你。　
<slucx> david_wu: 不按代码发钱
<huntxu> madper: paid time off
<madper> huntxu: 恩.
<madper> huntxu: 我刚想说...'
<david_wu> slucx: 按rp?
 * hamo_notail 你们的天赋呢？PTO这么有槽点没人喷？
<madper> 就是带薪年假嘛...
<huntxu> 求槽點
<onlylove> 求有尾巴的蛤蟆吐槽
 * madper 騲点都在hamo身上呀!
<huntxu> 騲 <-- 尼瑪這是什麽字
<madper> huntxu: 不知道啥字, 不过貌似大家都不认识.
<huntxu> 騲，我居然能打出來
<slucx> huntxu 也去帽子了？
<slucx> 这里成了帽子的私家频道了
<huntxu> slucx: 連hamo都去不了，我怎麽可能
<huntxu> madper: http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE9ZdicA8ZdicB2.htm
<sevk> huntxu,啥网址y 字典中 騲 字的解释
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> 騲..
<madper> huntxu: 你还真纠结....
<slucx> huntxu: http://code.bulix.org/07pvp4-82437看看我这前辈的代码，你就知道我为啥想死了
<madper> 还是潮州话, 你竟然都不认识, 渣渣 to huntxu
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ........
<onlylove> 那代码做啥的？
<onlylove> 驱动？
<twang> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/11/08/1056244
<sevk> twang ⇪ ti: Solidot | 12年后，Enlightenment 17终于发布alpha版
<huntxu> onlylove: slucx 把"="號後面的取出來...
<huntxu> madper: 只是有潮州話讀音好不
<slucx> url里没有等号的啊，哈哈，那我的代码就不用改了，我还怕输入中有=号，导致我解析错呢
<huntxu> onlylove: slucx 而且還是ip, mask和gateway三個值 = =
<madper> huntxu: o
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 64位 HD3000 集成显卡玩 闪客 黑屏幕 啊 ，只能看得见字母，和前面的视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392614 之后一直黑屏幕，怎么办嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 278552291 — 2012-11-09 14:29
 * slucx 刚才谁告诉我怎么换大便的iceweasel的啊？求再次指点
<adam8157_away> huntxu: 我明天一般要去
<roylez> slucx: 渣
<roylez> adam8157_away: gaoji？
<adam8157_away> roylez: HelloGCC的活动
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你也去动物园了？
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 这期都是我感兴趣的
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: 同去?
<jyfl987> 馄饨徐？
<adam8157_away> bluezd: 去不? HelloGCC
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: nope 我本来就不打算去 更何况我爹来了
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 感兴趣是一回事 去现场是另外一回事 我会后看ppt就好了
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 我对内容有兴趣 对走穴没兴趣
<vvcoder> 射了
<hamo_notail> 。。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: 求议程介绍...要是没有约会我就去
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 你不是跟红衣要谈收购么？
<maplebeats> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDcyNjgzNzc2.html
<sevk> maplebeats,啥网址y 第三十五期:政治也娱乐 美国大选(下)—在线播放—《晓说》—综艺—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 红衣打狼去了
<maplebeats> 看得我很郁闷
<adam8157_away> hamo_notail: 0_0
<adam8157_away> hamo_notail: linux.chinaunix.net/hellogcc2012/
<vvcoder> 你确定你存在骂
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: llvm
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 为何你现在才知道呢 我老早以前就看到那个了
 * adam8157_away away, 洗中午的盘子去 cc roylez jyfl987 huntxu hamo_notail madper 
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: 我早就看到报名了
<madper> adam8157_away: ...
 * adam8157_away afk
<huntxu> jyfl987: 也去麽
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 那几个topic我都有兴趣 尤其是 llvm mips sdk  porting gcc什么的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我刚才解释过我对活动的一贯态度
<huntxu> jyfl987: = =
<jyfl987> huntxu: i am NOT joking
<eexpress> jyfl987: 你啥都有兴趣，就是不做实事。果然当官二代的料。
<jyfl987> eexpress: 总比祸害人好吧 我做什么你都不满意的
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: KGTP，GDB 和 Linux
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: 这个我喜欢
<hamo_notail> 我也去
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: ^^^
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 我在想  mips被收购了以后 那个将 mips sdk的人会不会有点尴尬
<eexpress> 你为啥要让别人满意？你人生目标就是演戏啊。 lol
<jyfl987> eexpress: 你啥都要指责  自己还不做 简直就是个干部嘛
<eexpress> 没指责啊。又不是你爹。没权利。
<eexpress> :D
<jyfl987> 你儿子才是官二代
<hamo_notail> adam8157_away: 明天叫我啊..要不我就忘了
<madper> adam8157_away: 今天有水果吃. 你不来可惜了.
 * slucx 中午不睡觉，下午就得挂
<vvcoder> 如何长生不老
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，幼儿园还要搞在线付费...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这不是挺好的？
 * slucx 发工资了，各种痛哭啊
<jyfl987> slucx: 老子都花得差不多了
<duyue> jyfl987: 你用ubuntu啊
<jyfl987> duyue: so ?
<duyue> jyfl987: nothing
 * slucx 日子没法过了
<jyfl987> duyue: 你以为我跟 lerosua一样玩arch?
<jyfl987> slucx: 人都是要死的 看开点
 * slucx 以前都是月底发，现在改为十号了
<duyue> jyfl987: 我也不知道他用arch...
<slucx> 北京还有混饭的地方吗？
 * slucx 那么点工资再扣扣，饭都吃不上了
<jyfl987> duyue: 那我用ubuntu有什么稀奇的呢
 * jyfl987 减肥
<rypervenche> 有人知道有沒有跟這個程式一樣的程式嗎？zhcon不支持UTF-8: http://zhcon.sourceforge.net/index_cn.html
<slucx> linux系统，像我一样的小白用哪个都一样，像你们大神用啥也一样
<duyue> jyfl987: 就是问一下
<XwinX> 你是因为什么事情开始使用linux的？
<XwinX> 第一次使用碰到的困难是什么？为什么这个困难没有让你停下来？
<XwinX> 因为什么原因能坚持用下来？没想回windows吗？
<XwinX> 做个调查
<XwinX> eexpress:
<XwinX> eexpress: 起来说话
<eexpress> XwinX: 啥好事啊
<XwinX> eexpress: 调查
<eexpress> 这调查？你不如发邮件，群发了问
<ofan> im
<XwinX> eexpress: 不行, 不能发垃圾邮件
<eexpress> 1. 我儿子出生前几个月开始使用。满意不。 XwinX
<ofan> madper: second-chance clock那个搞懂了
<XwinX> eexpress: 不满意
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 那你要规定使用strftime的格式，提交调查嘛。
<XwinX> eexpress: 捣乱
<eexpress> 还是发邮件吧。要广泛调查的嘛。
<eexpress> 正式答卷的那种
<XwinX> eexpress: 我群发邮件发给谁去
<eexpress> 我可以群发，有蛮多邮箱。
<ofan> XwinX: 买盗版盘看到redhat
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 好毛，网银多麻烦
<eexpress> 可以通过论坛群发。 XwinX
<ofan> 本来想翻毛片，一看尼玛什么玩意6张碟
<XwinX> eexpress: 不行, 我不是你, 会被关的
<eexpress> 那有几十万
<XwinX> ofan: 你强大
<ofan> 记错了
<ofan> 是fedora core 6
<eexpress> rf没论坛基础？可以论坛群发
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我以为支付宝的
<XwinX> eexpress: 没 ubuntu 论坛人多嘛
<eexpress> ofan: 你黑蛋蛋？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你这上来就问别人第一次 有点鲁莽啊
<eexpress> 也够了啊。还可以和ub论坛联合调查吗。
 * cherrot 一上来就围观掐架啊。。
<eexpress> 比irc人多。lol
<ofan> eexpress: 你就挑拨离间的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不行啊
<eexpress> adam8157_away: 有人黑rh
 * hamo_notail 啥情况？有戏看？
<Sth4ckn9g> *
 * maplebeats 掐架？我要看
<ofan> XwinX: 第一次最困难的是，插进去没反映
<hamo_notail> eexpress: 谁黑？我举双手双脚赞成！
<roylez> eexpress: imm.io不能用了？
<ofan> 那时候光驱很烂
<hamo_notail> ofan: 插进去没反应...
<hamo_notail> ofan: 亲你太细了亲...
<ofan> hamo_notail: 玩蛋去
 * cherrot lol
 * maplebeats :)))
<eexpress> roylez: 不知道。反正我的那贴图软件，全部不行了。8个网站。
<Sth4ckn9g> 光驱是什么东西...
<XwinX> ofan: 然后呢?
<roylez> eexpress: ...
<Jusss> 插进去没反应
<Jusss> Lol
 * hamo_notail 斯巴达威武！
 * maplebeats 笑死我了:-D
<ofan> XwinX: 装了redhat，弄成cli后就搞不会，然后就删了
<eexpress> roylez: 最近很多假证书的。小心。
<XwinX> ofan: 那为啥又坚持下来?
<maplebeats> eexpress: 什么假证书啊，ssl？
<eexpress> XwinX: 我记得第一次安装rf，还可以。只是不喜欢kde.
<ofan> 之后买了fedora core 6，盘有问题，没装成
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 1: 下毛片玩游戏 2: 装软件;换发行版 3: 看毛片玩游戏
<XwinX> eexpress: rf 一直很不错的
<ofan> XwinX: 高中毕业后才搞ubuntu
<eexpress> maplebeats: 网站很多啊。一旦允许了，就网页出错。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁有 stardict 的英语译英语的词典 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392618 当真没找到，看到的都是英汉的 想要个英英的来加强练习英语 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao — 2012-11-09 15:07
<maplebeats> XwinX: 我是为了不玩WOW。。。
 * hamo_notail 装linux就是为了下片看片不中毒的飘过。。。
<maplebeats> hamo_notail: 握手
<ofan> hamo_notail: 看gay片？
<eexpress> XwinX: 是。安装过程在当年，都很顺利。
<Sth4ckn9g> maplebeats, ub也能玩wow....
<eexpress> 难得
<Sth4ckn9g> wine
<XwinX> eexpress: 多少版本?
<ibabiwawa> 逛空间都中木马了
<eexpress> 那不记得。
<user8888> 这里有谁没有用Dropbox的?
<MeaCulpa> user8888: 估计人人用
<Jusss> 没有
<maplebeats> user8888: 用的人多了。。。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你又强奸民意。
<user8888> MeaCulpa: 那想靠邀请得到500M奖励都没有机会？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 呵呵
<Jusss> 对
<maplebeats> Sth4ckn9g: 就那渣效果，算了吧
<maplebeats> user8888: 我都20G了
<user8888> maplebeats: 可是，我还没有啊～～
<user8888> maplebeats: 最近空间快满了，
<MeaCulpa> user8888: 没戏
<user8888> http://db.tt/FMJ9Dva0
<sevk> user8888,啥网址y Dropbox - You're invited to join Dropbox! - Simplify your life
<maplebeats> user8888: 有刷空间攻略。。。
<user8888> 我的邀请链接，没有的申请个吧，好用着呢
<maplebeats> user8888: 虽然我不喜欢那么干，但是还是可以手动刷的。。。
<user8888> maplebeats: 据说靠刷的，很容易被回收
<user8888> maplebeats: 所以就懒的弄了
<eexpress> 速度最快的是yunio和insync。 user8888 那破dropbox能比？
<user8888> maplebeats: 实在不行再看看吧
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我就知道你要说这个
<user8888> eexpress: 那两个啥玩意？没有听说过
 * maplebeats 坑爹的，bf2挤不进去服务器啊
<eexpress> 我提供信息，自己搜索
<user8888> eexpress: 再说了，速度也代表不了一切，甚至代表不了什么
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: BF? 弱暴了，ET!
<XwinX> eexpress: 那问一个问题, 为什么选择 ubuntu ?
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<user8888> eexpress: 原来是国产的啊
<eexpress> XwinX: gnome2啊。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: dropbox方便
<ofan> XwinX: gnome......2 啊
<XwinX> eexpress: 操, fc 也是 gnome2, 为什么不选?
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 用过其他的，再说吧。
<eexpress> XwinX: 之前rf可是kde
<user8888> eexpress: 好吧，即使我不想说，但是事实上，我其实是鄙视你的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 怎么说？
<user8888> eexpress: 那玩意和dropbox，根本不具有可比性
<XwinX> eexpress: 我没说选 rf, 我是说, 为啥选 ubuntu
<eexpress> user8888: 一边去
<jusss> user8888: ?鄙视ee
 * maplebeats 其实我一直没明白rf是什么
<eexpress> XwinX: 因为字体好看
<user8888> jus
<user8888> jusss: 怎么了？
<jusss> maplebeats: 红旗
<eexpress> 安装一切顺利。 XwinX
<XwinX> eexpress: 不见得吧, 只是英文字体好看, 中文当时有个屁字体
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: dropbox好歹有个daemon有个cli...好歹Gentoo Portage里有...
<piggybox> rf是？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: yunio网页我打开都很慢，能快？
<eexpress> 我自己做的园体啊。 全unicode集合的。 XwinX
 * maplebeats 哈哈，刚刚有几个人同时掉线了。。。我挤进去了。。。你们继续gaoji吧，我玩bf2去了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: rpwt
<XwinX> eexpress: 你那个字体难看死了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: insync貌似是个google doc的东西，我不用g doc
<jusss> eexpress: 论坛里貌似有个一直喷你的yelee, lol
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: BF弱暴了
<eexpress> XwinX: lol 没见电视上，现在都到处园体？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 我就是要玩。。。
<XwinX> eexpress: 不好看
<eexpress> jusss: 基本就是这user888啊。你不知道？
<eexpress> 和 maplebeats
<eexpress> XwinX: 仔细比较后，再说吗
<XwinX> eexpress: ubuntu 是因为字体好看, 安装顺利才选择的?
<jusss> eexpress: yelee是user8888?
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那个啥，yunio, 15.4m的客户端...
<eexpress> 主要是gnome2
<XwinX> eexpress: 看来你要求不高
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 客户端下起来都很慢...
<XwinX> eexpress: 胡扯, 当时N多发行版都是 g2
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 2.0的正常。2.1的nautilus图标有bug
 * maplebeats 喷ee是一大乐趣
<jusss> user8888: 你是yelee?
<twang> 选个网络存储　太纠结了你们
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: nautilus? 老子-gnome -nautilus的...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 。。。 yunio 和 insync ，可以满速的啊。我光纤。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 谁不是光纤...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: nautilus里面的状态图标，很有用的。看状态
 * jusss 一直用网易的网络u盘的飘过
<eexpress> 落后的18m
<twang> eexpress: 曾网的飘过
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: cli客户端有么，符合EWMH 规范的icon有么？
<eexpress> twang: ..
<eexpress> 国内软件，以及google的软件，都不规范。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Google的软件不好
<jusss> eexpress: as86和as有关系吗?据说as支持inel syntax的汇编?
<eexpress> ubuntuone的节目，python的，丑得死。
<eexpress> 界面
<twang> MeaCulpa: chrome不错啊
<MeaCulpa> twang: 不用
<MeaCulpa> twang: 烂得很
<eexpress> 很烂。 twang
<twang> MeaCulpa: ... 我在永
<user8888> jusss: 谁是yelee？
<hottea> 唉，刚才一不小心把1t的移动硬盘全部格式化了，怎么找回数据啊？
<twang> MeaCulpa: 哪里烂
<jusss> chrome无法直接在x下改代理
 * slucx 你们是怎么看待第一份工作的？我郁闷呢
<palomino|working> 用recuva之类的 , hottea
<jusss> user8888: 你不是?
<Sth4ckn9g> hottea, 恭喜......
<MeaCulpa> twang: webkit都烂
<eexpress> twang: 去学成语，画虎不成这句。
<Sth4ckn9g> hottea, 啥文件系统.
<eexpress> 抄opera的那么多。又不敢全抄。 twang
<hottea> palomino|working, recuva？没听说过，我去看看
<maplebeats> slucx: 什么意思？
<palomino|working> 一直被模仿，一直被超越 , eexpress
<user8888> Insync 倒是还比较靠谱
<hottea> ntfs
<twang> eexpress: opera也用
<maplebeats> palomino|working: nice
<eexpress> momo 破马
 * jusss 求ubuntu下的intel格式的汇编编译器，不会at&t格式的
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: lol
<user8888> jusss: 不是啊，我有名字啊
 * MeaCulpa 喷EE一直是很有乐趣的
<eexpress> 破马。你的破机器，现在啥配置。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 现在这台?
<palomino|working> os[Linux 3.5.0-18-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 74.4% free] disk[Total: 1.3TB, 29.1% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 295]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<jusss> 没买到R.Blum那本书只有王爽的
<eexpress> 谁喷？ lol
<user8888> 不过，最靠谱的还是私有云，自己搭建的那种
<eexpress> palomino|working: 显卡不行了。
<Sth4ckn9g> palomino|working, fuck nvidia
<user8888> MeaCulpa: EE是这里的众矢之的吗？
<eexpress> 旧了
<palomino|working> 580被表弟拿走了 , eexpress
<XwinX> eexpress:又开始鼓吹你的opera了
<palomino|working> 这本来就是旧机嘛... , eexpress
<eexpress> 不是表妹？
<MeaCulpa> Sth4ckn9g: NVidia挺好
<palomino|working> 拿来公司发挥余热的 , eexpress
<eexpress> XwinX: 。
<jusss> palomino|working: 内存好大呀
<palomino|working> 闲置的内存都插这台上了 , juanDieg0
<jyfl987> 有个问题
<palomino|working> 闲置的内存都插这台上了 , jusss
<eexpress> jusss: 破马跑java的。不大就卡死。知道不。
<Sth4ckn9g> MeaCulpa, 感谢第三方，nvidia官方不支持linux
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 官方驱动多好使阿
<MeaCulpa> Sth4ckn9g: Nvidia是唯一官方支持Linux的...
<XwinX> jusss: nasm
<palomino|working> 更新的贼快
<jusss> eexpress: 俺的是1G
<eexpress> 啥1G
<ofan> MeaCulpa: amd不支持？
<Sth4ckn9g> MeaCulpa, 纳尼....)_)
<jusss> XwinX: ububtu的源里有?
<eexpress> nvidia至今不支持xrandr。去死吧。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 所谓官方支持Linux, 是指，不让民间支持Linux
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 只自己作
<XwinX> jusss: 不知道, 应该有吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Sth4ckn9g 你地，明白？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ssh user@host "cmd"  这种方式 如果要sudo 怎么办？ 现在提示说没有tty
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Sth4ckn9g 但是nVidia官方驱动还过得去
<jusss> eexpress: 内存1G,你该不会认为硬盘1G吧，lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，sudo 有参数，ssh也有参数，强制不tty之类吧
<jyfl987> eexpress: 昨天在地铁上还看到 opera广告了
<palomino|working> 硬盘1g...
<jyfl987> 毫无亮点
<hottea> 现在欲哭无泪啊，500G+的东西都没了
<palomino|working> 没事儿 , hottea
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 擦 要强制给才行
<eexpress> cpu也可以说啊。 jusss
<palomino|working> 用recuva恢复一下 , hottea
<palomino|working> 或者另一个叫啥来着。。 , hottea
<palomino|working> easy recovery pro , hottea
<palomino|working> 我用过这俩 , hottea
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 谁叫你蛋疼用sudo'
<twang> palomino|working: 那是鸡肋
<AK_47> 怎么给root发邮件啊？我现在是mutt+msmtp
<palomino|working> ? , twang
<eexpress> jyfl987: 管理员，直接帐号吗。要不echo pw|sudo -S
<twang> palomino|working: 啥子easy recov..鸡肋
<palomino|working> 怎会
<palomino|working> 我拿它恢复过好几次数据了
<hottea> 问题是，这两个都在win下，win下没空间转移了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<twang> palomino|working: 啥东西都回复不了
<Sth4ckn9g> hottea, 有个finledate好像还行,,,,
<palomino|working> 我回复过好几次了 , twang
<eexpress> 恢复数据。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hottea> 就ubuntu下还有点空间‘
<twang> palomino|working: 那我人品问题了　pal
<jyfl987> eexpress: 拿root登录太蛋疼了
<Sth4ckn9g> hottea, 你要是只格式化了，没有写数据就更简单了
<jusss> root很好呀
<Sth4ckn9g> hottea, 重新把dbr恢复下，有个$mftmrr恢复就好.
<hottea> 当然没有写数据啊，移动硬盘啊，没事不会写的数据的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 必须用啊 我要用netstat 看具体占用端口的pid 如果不用sudo 就得root登录 这个恐怖
<eexpress> jyfl987: 自己的帐号，提升权限吗，加入各种组。这样不就可以了。
<AK_47> jyfl987, 为啥？我通常开root+user
<jusss> 不用每句前边加sudo了
<jyfl987> eexpress: 加root组可以？
<eexpress> .
<hottea> Sth4ckn9g, 重新把dbr恢复下，有个$mftmrr恢复就好. .?什么？
<jyfl987> AK_47: 你是** 我不是
<eexpress> 那你还是root把。
<XwinX> root好
<Sth4ckn9g> hottea, 不需要那些破工具扫来扫去，费时又不一定能恢复目录结构
<XwinX> 强烈支持root登录
<jusss> 我以前一直以为只有ubuntu才有sudo....
<hottea> Sth4ckn9g, 那么？
<jusss> 然后发现mac osx也要sudo
<eexpress> XwinX: 现在，我建议rf啊，改cairo-dock做桌面。
<eexpress> 启用compiz就是。
<eexpress> 简洁
<jusss> 再然后发现貌似有些发型版也sudi
<XwinX> eexpress: 为啥要 cairo-dock?
<Sth4ckn9g> hottea, 那么，你用winhex打开分区，然后找找看原来的$mft有没有被修改.
<jusss> 直接X不是更简洁
<eexpress> 好看啊。现在cairo时代。
<AK_47> 不开root不方便
<jyfl987> 你们都是大坑跌
<XwinX> eexpress: 我喜欢kde
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, MD我ub 12.04用compiz，一堆问题，
<eexpress> cairo+pango。够好看
<eexpress> Sth4ckn9g: ..
<jyfl987> XwinX: 干脆改成web的 这样可以追云系统的概念
<eexpress> 统一
<XwinX> jyfl987: gnome shell 不就和 web 差不多了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 一大堆 js css
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 我还是习惯gnome桌面，结果在12.04里装了gnome+compiz..
<hottea> Sth4ckn9g, winhex是？我应该先安装吧
<eexpress> Sth4ckn9g: fallback的gnome2?
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 结果，首先是窗口切换，问题，然后就是窗口会自动跑位置- -|
<MeaCulpa> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151233222621030&set=a.10150265973296030.353008.5852261029&type=1&ref=nf
<eexpress> XwinX: 恩。 js css 的wm去死。
<eexpress> Sth4ckn9g: 那是ccsm的place window没开吧。
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/KXVG.png
<MeaCulpa> imm.io很好阿
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 恩，不直到为啥，gnome2和3都装上了0 0_
<eexpress> 去开开啊
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 等我看看
<eexpress> 放置窗口
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 估计是抽筋。
<eexpress> imm.io之前很好的。几乎和imagebin一样
<MeaCulpa> imm.io很牛
<palomino|working> NVIDIA Linux engineers released the 302.17 stable Linux driver. This is the first stable/certified Linux driver in the 302.xx series and thus the first that brings the long-awaited RandR 1.2/1.3 support... eexpress
<MeaCulpa> api超简单
<palomino|working> 是你需要的xrandr么...
<MeaCulpa> 那不算api
<eexpress> XwinX: 建议完善 traynote，加入rf
<onlylove> hottea: winhex可以直接用。绿色软件，不必装，当然如果是安装版那没办法
<MeaCulpa> 为啥需要XRandR
<eexpress> palomino|working: 不追驱动的最新
<palomino|working> = =
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 开了的啊....http://imagebin.org/235226
<XwinX> eexpress: 没听说过 traynote
<eexpress> xrandr是标准啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这个不是很好么 立刻改 立刻生效
<eexpress> Sth4ckn9g: 那咋乱放？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 什么东西 ?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 还可以载入远程的 其实这个微软98里就有了
<eexpress> XwinX: 我写的啊。lol
<jyfl987> XwinX: web桌面啊
<eexpress> 通知区域，记事本。 XwinX
<XwinX> eexpress: 给我看看截图?
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于eog（eye of gnome）问题的求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392621 确实没找到合适的版块，也不知道发在这里对不对，嘿嘿。 最近热衷于全景图片的制作和播放，并在12.10下使用3.6.0版的图像查看器来观看图片。 1.png 研究后发现eog里面有个“双 …
<eexpress> XwinX: 可是，贴图的，似乎都不对了。
<eexpress> ==
<slucx> /me CGI程序啥时候会执行完？如果里面调用了其他的CGI程序呢？怎么
<slucx> 	       返回？
<palomino|working> 最新的驱动是310.xx , eexpress
<madper> XwinX: 好久不见.
<jyfl987> XwinX: ee的东西 哼哼 千万别上当
<XwinX> eexpress: 你的贴图脚本不给力了?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 张江盛大怎么了？
<eexpress> It appears that the image you are looking have been recycled. I'm however confident that the pixels of the former image soon will be seen in a new one.
 * slucx 通过JS方式再次调用其他CGI程序是怎么返回的？
<XwinX> madper: 好久不见
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你们现在既然走上了 py道路 可以一直走下去
<eexpress> 是网站都不对头了。 XwinX
<XwinX> madper: 忙
<eexpress> 你看这提示
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 就是当窗口到达桌面旁边时，有吸附效果，之后如果再继续托就会拖出屏幕范围，但是当你以松手，窗口拖出屏幕范围的部分就会弹回来，然后就是边缘吸附的效果了。...- -|
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啥叫我们走上了py道路?
<madper> XwinX: 恩, 给你发过邮件, 你都没回我... 囧rz
<XwinX> madper: 啥, 你什么时候给我发过邮件?
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: imm.io吧，不用脚本
<eexpress> Sth4ckn9g: 那是自动半屏幕的功能吧
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 不想开浏览器, 麻烦啊
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: imm.io阿
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: ... 你看上面的提示。imm.io的
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 额........晓不得
<eexpress> It appears that the image you are looking have been recycled. I'm however confident that the pixels of the former image soon will be seen in a new one.
<eexpress> 才贴图的
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: imm.io 是啥?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<madper> XwinX: 早了, 至少三周了... 那个时候打算去投奔你呢...
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: # Usage: immcurl imagefile.name
<MeaCulpa> immcurl () { curl -s --form image=@$1 --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/ | awk -F '\"[:,]\"' '{print $4}'; }
<XwinX> madper: 没收到啊
<twang> eexpress: 我昨天用了tint2 缩放很慢怎么回事啊？
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 这也算脚本的话... imm.io直接拿图片作form 参数的
<XwinX> madper: 你用什么账号发的?
<madper> XwinX: msg了.
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 所以你直接curl -s --form image=@文件名 --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/
<eexpress> XwinX: email了
<XwinX>  madper 什么?
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 正常情况应该是这个效果么，http://imagebin.org/235227
<eexpress> twang: 缩放？
<madper> XwinX: 给你发msg了, 我的邮箱帐号.
 * MeaCulpa imagebin要api key的吧
<twang> eexpress: tint2上的软件小窗口缩放的时候很慢　就想慢动作
<madper> XwinX: 呃.. 私信.. /msg XwinX xxx@gmail.com....
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 但是当我以松手，就成这样了，窗口就自动弹回来了...http://imagebin.org/235228
<eexpress> Sth4ckn9g: 没看出是啥问题
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 自动的边缘停靠...
<eexpress> 这也是插件的功能。
<XwinX> madper: 哦, 想起来了
<XwinX> madper: 你现在在redhat了吧
<eexpress> snap window啥的
<madper> XwinX: 恩.
<madper> XwinX: 没人头转正. ...
<eexpress> twang: tint2啥缩放。没理解
<madper> XwinX: 那会儿就给你发邮件打算投奔你呢...
<eexpress> compiz的功能？
 * MeaCulpa 有人来玩网游么...
<eexpress> 恩。 madper XwinX 现在是副总裁。赶紧去。
<madper> eexpress: 啥副总裁??
<XwinX> madper: 行啊
<eexpress> 你看，都说行了
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: VP?
<Sth4ckn9g> madper, 副总，有潜规则没...
<eexpress> chier ceo
<twang> eexpress: taskbar icon
<eexpress> 咋写的
<madper> Sth4ckn9g: .... ....
<madper> Sth4ckn9g: 你这个龌龊的人.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<eexpress> twang: 要不，你试试cairo-dock。缩放，动态是cairo的强项。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 10分钟后ping我
<eexpress> tint2只是一个面板。缺省很少功能的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o
<twang> eexpress: dock不喜欢永
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 不直到是不是ccsm功能...我了个去，12.04的kworker也经常出事....
<eexpress> twang: lightdm登陆的时候，选择cairo-dock
<eexpress> 我喜欢那里面的impluse
<twang> eexpress: 是啊　我就不知道怎么会出问题
<Sth4ckn9g> madper, .......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sleep `dc <<< "10 60 * pq"`; print 喝茶不？
<eexpress> tint2可以配合traytool。就是一个完整的panel了。
<hamo_notail> roylez: ping
<twang> eexpress: 其实我就想在任务栏上加个panel
<roylez> hamo_notail: ?
<twang> eexpress: 不过tint2的效果比我自己写的好　就试了下
<eexpress> twang: 你去搜索traytool。为tint2专门配置的
<eexpress> 破机器，我也用tint2
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你说10分钟以后ping你
<eexpress> roylez: bing
<twang> eexpress: 不是配置问题　我换了几个配置的　都很慢
<eexpress> twang: 你啥wm下跑的
<twang> eexpress: fvwm
<eexpress> 那咋能看出慢
<ofan> 唐朝人发现西部胡人身上有股奇怪的味道，因是胡人独有，于是叫：胡臭。可能是怕主席不高兴，改写成：狐臭。
<twang> eexpress: 窗口icon到任务栏很慢　想慢动作
<eexpress> 动态的最小化？
<slucx> eexpress: <<< 是啥意思？
<eexpress> ？
<twang> 恩　点击任务栏上的小窗口也是一样
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你现在不都会py了
<slucx> "<<<" 这个符号是啥意思？
<slucx> lol
<eexpress> twang: tint2不加入很多功能，就是为了简洁和快啊。我那旧机器下，都很快的。
<eexpress> slucx: bash下？
<slucx> 嗯
<slucx> 刚看到那谁用了，不知道啥意思
<eexpress> 3个的没见过。
<twang> 我也不知道为什么会慢　要关掉Ｘ重启才回复正常
<slucx> eexpress: 我试了下可以啊
<eexpress> 那自己测试。 slucx
<eexpress> twang: 要不，你直接hotkey吗。不是有quake函数？方便切换的
<twang> 我直接绑mouse上了
<roylez> eexpress: ？
<eexpress> 鼠标穿越+热键。其实这才是正道。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_notail
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<twang> eexpress: 我试下接盘绑定
<eexpress> 主要是没理解。 twang 自己折腾。 :D
<twang> eexpress: ...这么难理解么？
<eexpress> 缩放，难理解。
<twang> eexpress: Iconify
<eexpress> 是tint2的？还是fvwm的？
<twang> tint2的
<eexpress> 你带了thumbnail函数跑iconify?
<twang> 我关了iconman
<twang> 桌面不用ＩＣＯＮ
<twang> 全放taskbar
<eexpress> 取消iconman，同时也不要调用thumbnail这些
<twang> 我都关了
<eexpress> 就是不要设置iconify
<eexpress> 那就是纯tint2的事情了。
<jyfl987> https://me.alipay.com/xmpp    eexpress 给我打点款吧
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y 江云帆的收款主页 - 支付宝
<eexpress> jyfl987: 你的帐号和密码。
<twang> eexpress: 那怎么永tint2的iconify
<eexpress> msg给我吧。
<slucx> 谁了解CGI？问一个问题？
 * palomino|working momo 江云帆
<eexpress> twang: tint2直接发的ewmh的命令嘛。
<eexpress> tint2点击图标，缺省就是oconify
<twang> eexpress: 我试试
<eexpress> jyfl987: 还没msg过来啊
<jyfl987> eexpress: 你先打点给我试试吧 免费流量是2w 超出要服务费 要不你先打个2w给我
<jyfl987> eexpress: 什么msg?
<eexpress> msg给我帐号密码。我好打款
<jyfl987> eexpress: 你先打个两万测试下服务好不好用
<_kevinyings> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<eexpress> 。。这死脑筋。打款需要银行帐号密码。
<_kevinyings> eexpress 可以无密码登录
<eexpress> _kevinyings: 笨。一边去
<_kevinyings> 55555
<jyfl987> eexpress: 也对 那你把你的irc密码给我下 发msg也要密码的
<eexpress> 全人类都知道，irc不要密码的。
<madper> eexpress: 我每次都输入密码...
<jyfl987> 不包括神
<eexpress> madper: 你。。。。傻
<jyfl987> madper: 乖 等下2w到手 给你分个几百
<madper> eexpress: ....
<madper> jyfl987: ....
 * hamo_notail 拜神！
 * _kevinyings 拜
 * maplebeats 拜
<user8888> 哪里神?我也拜拜
<eexpress> kick 没正式nick的
<madper> ee
<madper> eexpress: 比如oooops吗?
 * madper lol
 * _kevinyings lol
<Sth4ckn9g> MD。。。。kworker就像头疼，动不动发作一下，受不了啊。
<Sth4ckn9g> 由没有哪位仁兄，由解决办法...?
<eexpress> 摇摇 madper 的脑袋。
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: eexpress 我什么时候成了 VP 了
<XwinX> eexpress: 你开的公司啊,让我做VP
<eexpress> kworker 是进程里面的。都不明确干吗的。你在乎啥。 Sth4ckn9g
<eexpress> XwinX: 来啊
<XwinX> eexpress: 那我等你开了公司再说
<eexpress> 头衔自己填写。最自由的公司
<Sth4ckn9g> eexpress, 貌似是电源管理的进程，查了很多资料说是linux通病，时而的就占据50%以上的cpu资源，卡卡卡卡啊。。。。
<eexpress> 早开了啊。
<XwinX> eexpress: 啥公司
<eexpress> 广告公司
<_kevinyings> eexpress 可以蹭饭否
<eexpress> Sth4ckn9g: cpu这么多。你pstree看看。把父进程一起杀了。
 * eexpress 不明确 kworker
<madper> eexpress: 要美工不? 我妹子找实习呢....
<eexpress> madper: 大大的需要
<madper> eexpress: remote可以不?
<eexpress> remote。没感觉。我们是传统公司。
<madper> eexpress: 总不能让我妹子一个人跑去湖南吧~~
<eexpress> 包吃包住。
<eexpress> 跑业务
<_kevinyings> madper 异地恋没好结果的
<madper> eexpress: .... 跑业务? 我说美工... 不是美女....
<eexpress> _kevinyings: ..
<madper> _kevinyings: 滚粗!
<jyfl987> madper: 趁早蹬了现在的 去ee那领湖南妹子
<madper> jyfl987: never.
<eexpress> 都要直接商谈的啊。你做业务，给样，客户要看了，说这要改，那要改，难道邮件说得明白？
 * jyfl987 包吃包住包炮
<madper> eexpress: 也是 ...
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 好枪法
<eexpress> 这死 jyfl987
<madper> eexpress: 不过那样我舍不得我妹子过去呀....
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 什么枪法？
<jyfl987> madper: 蹬了
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 就是打要害部位的枪法
<eexpress> 通常，都是一点点位置，颜色，字体。很难邮件说的。要协商。 madper
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 你好隐晦 我喜欢
<eexpress> 只是目前没业务。至今只做过一单。 lol
<_kevinyings> madper 想好了，你要亲手把你妹子。。。。不，你自己推下火坑
<jyfl987> eexpress: 用latex?
<madper> _kevinyings: remote就做, 不remote就没办法了...
<jyfl987> madper: 为j8生 为j8死 为j8奋斗一辈子
<eexpress> madper: 你在那边接业务。我跑过去做。一样。lol
<jyfl987> madper: 吃j8亏 上j8当 最后死在j8上
<eexpress> 把rh的业务，都接了
<madper> eexpress: 我... 接业务不靠谱呀...
<eexpress> 你搞定蛋蛋。蛋蛋搞定女上司。不就结了。
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 哪有湖南妹子啊
<imtxc_> eexpress: 神你有么
<eexpress> imtxc_: 小妖怪。
<eexpress> nnn
<eexpress> nnd 聊天，忘记rsync了。
<imtxc_> eexpress: 什么样的妖怪
<imtxc_> madper: 刚才没看，你跟妹子怎么了
<jyfl987> imtxc_: ee在湖南 怎么会没有呢
<madper> imtxc_: 没怎么呀?
<madper> imtxc_: 我妹子要找一个画画的工作.
<madper> imtxc_: 有推荐吗?
<madper> imtxc_: 推荐公司成功, 请你吃北京小吃!
<jyfl987> madper: 擦 你怎么其掉i了？
<_kevinyings> madper 动画，游戏，电影，广告 选一个吧
<madper> jyfl987: 上午 ofan 和imtxc聊天, 我去掉一个i, 不妨碍他们.
<madper> _kevinyings: 动画/插画都可以.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> 发现我屁股越来越大了
<madper> ofan: 憋的.
<ofan> madper: 去死
<roylez> adam8157_away: <     eexpress > 你搞定蛋蛋。蛋蛋搞定女上司。不就结了。
<eexpress> madper: 给照片。要是你妹子是美女。公司可以开分公司。
<ofan> adam8157_away: k了ee
 * _kevinyings 我一直认为 (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) 这个是暴菊的姿势
<eexpress> roylez: 你gaoji完了。
<imtxc_> madper: 毛，我妹子找那样的工作还没找到呢，她要找设计方面的 是不是也差不多啊
<ofan> _kevinyings: 你要被k了
<imtxc_> madper: 那什么，求照片先
<madper> imtxc_: 没有...
<eexpress> madper: 赶紧
<madper> eexpress: 啥?
<eexpress> 照片嘛
<imtxc_> 有一个很奇怪的事情，我想请大神们解释一下帮我。
<_kevinyings> eexpress 太强大了，开分公司
 * madper 有啥好看的. 给你们, 肯定给的也不是我自己妹子的照片嘛~
<eexpress> 。。
<ofan> madper: 鉴定下你的眼光
<MeaCulpa> 成功了吃肉
<madper> ofan: 眼光不好.
<imtxc_> 最近，我总有幻觉，好像前段时间多出了一个周，里面很真实，然后我问旁边的人他们都说没那回事情啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: Deja Vu
<ofan> madper: 画画的一般都不错
<eexpress> _kevinyings: 1块钱就可以开分公司。我的分公司可以遍布全球。
<eexpress> ofan: ...
<ofan> eexpress: 一分就能开公司？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 开个Model经济公司
<imtxc_> 我快疯了。
<madper> ofan: 那我碰上特例了.
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 开个Model经纪公司
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 有资源？
<_kevinyings> imtxc_ comeon  我也快疯了
<ofan> madper: 没事，这样更应该发了
<imtxc_> _kevinyings: 你遇到过这样的情况么
<ofan> 国内开公司要启动资金
<madper> ofan: ....
<_kevinyings> imtxc_ 我一直觉得我是23岁的
<ofan> 米国几百块人民币就能注册个公司
<imtxc_> _kevinyings: 我不是失忆一个周，而是多出来了一个周的记忆。
<ofan> imtxc_: 什么记忆
<_kevinyings> ofan 笑了
 * cherrot 我已经忘记我之前是怎么修复的自己的硬盘了…… 
<ofan> madper: second chance那个搞懂了
<imtxc_> ofan: 就是很正常的平时生活啊，可是我跟他们问他们都说从来没有过
<madper> ofan: gaoji...
<madper> ofan: 第二次机会
<cherrot> 在哪可以修改bash保存在~/.bash_history的历史记录条目呢
<ofan> madper: 理想的是追踪在内存里的所有page
<_kevinyings> madper 第二次的处女
<cherrot> madper: 戳戳
<madper> ofan: 使用的和未使用的?
<madper> cherrot: ... gaoji
<ofan> madper: 使用的
<madper> ofan: 哦.
<ofan> madper: 既然是内存不足就是所有的都是使用的
<madper> ofan: 恩, 但是很多页面是不可以交换出去的.
<madper> ofan: 很多页面也不用交换, 直接踢掉就可以, 那么写要跟踪?
<ofan> madper: user process的
<madper> ofan: map的空间呢?
<ofan> madper: 不能踢
<madper> ofan: 有backup的数据.
<madper> ofan: 为啥???
<madper> ofan: 下次访问的时候, 再去从硬盘同步过来就可以了呀.
<ofan> madper: map没关系，map地址不在用户空间内
<madper> ofan: 哦.
<ofan> madper: vm 地址和dma地址分开的
<madper> ofan: 你说zone?
<madper> ofan: 我说的map是mmap
<eexpress> 破乐乐
<roylez> eexpress: .
<eexpress> Fn热键都正常。指纹扫描也正常。
<imtxc_> cherrot: 好像有个 HISTSIZE
<imtxc_> cherrot: 记不清楚了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神，你喜欢吃枣子不
<eexpress> 不
 * madper 枣 栗子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dialog这个东西不错
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如果插入一个优盘，关于/dev与 /media http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392625 我发现 在/media文件夹下多了u盘的文件夹 可是不是说所有的硬盘算命的都在 /dev下边么 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcfjjzcfjj — 2012-11-09 16:46
<eexpress> 触摸板居然是下部右键
<eexpress> ？
<onlylove> 右下角
<onlylove> 可以自己定义的
<eexpress> 你谁啊
<NathanChao> 。。。。。。
<ofan> madper: mmap不知道
<ofan> 如果是映射到设备上应该是不可交换的，映射到内存可以
<madper> ofan: 恩, 私聊.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那必须的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 命令行的zenity
<_kevinyings> 神言术  范围内hp低于6的自动死亡，其余将接受坚韧为10的鉴定，鉴定不成功，晕倒10轮，为9级法术，不可免疫
 * jusss listening Hotel California
<onlylove> 玄剑化生式……
<cherrot> imtxc_: thanks :) 我去瞅瞅
<cherrot> jusss: nice song
<hamo_notail> roylez: 居然带帽子了...
<cherrot> hamo_notail: 一把蛋君
<imtxc_> hamo_notail: 上市蛤蟆签到哪个公司了
<jusss> cherrot: 冲扣币几折
<cherrot> jusss: 干嘛？
<jusss> cherrot: 玩游戏
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • linux下gcc编译器是怎么提高程序性能的？怎么根据gcc优化结果优化代码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392627 我在写一个程序后在终端 输入 gcc -Wall -O1 -o *** ***.c ***是文件名 time ./*** gcc -Wall -O2 -o *** ***.c time ./*** gcc -Wall -O3 -o *** ***.c time ./*** 后发现时间一次比一次 …
<bluek> 问一下啊，那个北京的地址是哪一个啊？我忘记了
<bluek> 就是那个ons地址
<madper> ons....
<onlylove> 靠……玩啥游戏不成玩十美分的，钱多了？
<imtxc_> bluek: 还有那样的地址？
<bluek> 不知道是不是chinairc，可是一直连不上，是不是电信封了dns
<bluek> 是的哇，有的
<imtxc_> bluek: irc？
<bluek> 是的是的
<imtxc_> bluek: 求介绍，求开眼。。。
<bluek> 也是别人介绍给我的
<fa1c0n> 我就奇怪了！怎么今天用irc.freenode.net一直进入不了这里呢！害的我用morgan.freenode.net才到这里的呢！郁闷……
<jyfl987> fa1c0n: 常态
 * kevinyings 十八大------终极传奇法术，所有异位面的通讯自动封闭，所有外界召唤生物自动被反召唤
<madper> imtxc: 你不是有妹子了?
<jyfl987> 再说了 你也不说话 不影响
<ofan> 谁了解信用卡
<ofan> ？
<madper> ofan: 找乐席.
<ofan> 每月只还最少还款会有利息？
<fa1c0n> jyfl987: 好吧！我承认
<imtxc> madper: 有什么有
<ofan> 今早上认真收看十八大，忽然有一电话进来，问要买保险不？我就轻轻放下听筒让他听一听胡总书记的讲话，过了三分钟后小声问我“你在人民大会堂开会吗？”我轻轻地回答“是”。他小声说“对不起领导，打扰你开会了，”接着就小声地放下电话。 （转）
<fa1c0n> 今天看青岛早报居然看到MSN明年打算跟融合到skype哎……
<fa1c0n> ofan: 你真有才……
<ofan> 谁了解信用卡？
<kevinyings> ofan 你想白用钱？
<ofan> kevinyings: 不是
<imtxc> ofan: 你们米国不都是信用卡么
<madper> imtxc: 那你不如 cherrot 呀!
<ofan> kevinyings: 只还最低还款是不是剩下的会长利息？
<imtxc> madper: 难道说这里就我没有妹子么
<kevinyings> imtxc 我有御姐
<imtxc> ofan: 对啊 免息期过了就长利息
<kevinyings> imtxc 没有妹子
<ofan> imtxc: 什么意思
<madper> imtxc: 唉, 你太弱了...
<madper> imtxc: 没法说你...
<ofan> imtxc: 还款日之前算是免息期？
<helsinki> madper: 裝awesome後還要怎麽配置
<imtxc> ofan: 到了最后还款日你全额还款的话就没有利息，也可以换最低还款，然后剩下的那部分就收利息啊
<imtxc> ofan: 是的。
<ofan> imtxc: 哦 这样
<ofan> md幸亏多想了想
<maplebeats> helsinki: rc.lua
<imtxc> madper: 不是吧。。。。都有妹子了 给我介绍个啊赶紧
<maplebeats> madper: 求妹子一只
<imtxc> ofan: 最低还款以外的那些，只是要你利息，又不算逾期
<madper> imtxc: 自己去找....
<helsinki> maplebeats: 必須配置了才能用？
<imtxc> madper: 。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 哦
<madper> maplebeats: 我擦, 深大美女全国有名, 你管我要?!
<jyfl987> fa1c0n: 对不对 要不是这次封一下 你还要继续沉默下去 所以这次封你一下也是好事嘛
<imtxc> madper: 小气。
<ofan> imtxc: 那可以一直滚动？
<madper> imtxc: 我也就一个呀...
<ofan> imtxc: 然后一直长利息？
<maplebeats> helsinki: 不配置你看看那丑丑的界面就不想用了
<kevinyings> maplebeats 如果他给你一只，那么他就有两只，但是如果这样，他一只也没有
<imtxc> ofan: 是的，可以滚动，每次你可以还最低还款的账单。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 哥一直没妹子 你可以放心了
<ofan> imtxc: 我不要利息
 * slucx 现在你们还有gmail不用啊？
<ofan> 直接全还了
<slucx> 还能用不？
<maplebeats> slucx: 为什么不能用
<kevinyings> slux 一直能用
<imtxc> ofan: 不要利息就只能全还了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有意思...
 * slucx 我这里google都上不去了
<imtxc> madper: 历史上有过几个？
<ofan> imtxc: 但是结算日到还款日之间的怎么算？
<fa1c0n> jyfl987: 恩？封？什么意思阿？
<helsinki> maplebeats: 可我在system setting裏設置wm為awesome裏，注銷後登錄沒反應啊
<ofan> 也长利息？
<imtxc> ofan: 看账单就行啊，有的就都得还啊。
<maplebeats> helsinki: 那可不行，你要把awesome当成个DE来登陆而不是一个WM
<imtxc> 其实我也只是了解过那么一点点儿。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 哦 也就是这个账单日到上个结算日之间的是免息的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后在屏幕上打个 for i in `seq 0 100`; do echo $i; sleep `dc <<< "$1 60 * 100 /pq"`; done | dialog --gauge "领导，我在忙呢..." 6 40   # 然后尿觉
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: awesome单独用不好么？
<helsinki> maplebeats: 哦，這，不是說是個wm麽
<slucx> ofan: gtalk能用其他账户不？
<jyfl987> 90岁的IT男瘫软在床上，我说：“你起来吃口饭吧……。” IT男说：“人老了，没胃口。” 我说：“楼下来了很多IT妹纸 ……。” IT男更加虚弱地回答道：“眼睛花了，看不清。” 这时，隔壁的程序猿跑过来说：“哎哟，你60年前写的代码，现在又跑出 bug 来了！” IT男：“NND，快扶我起来！"
<jyfl987> fa1c0n: 同学 你几岁了？
<imtxc> ofan: 恩，免息期说的是出账单之后的钱嘛
<ofan> imtxc: 哦 thx
<imtxc> ofan: 你9号账单日，那你10号的钱到下个月9号才出账单，再算你15左右的免息期的话，总共就相当于45天免息了。
<helsinki> MeaCulpa: 怎麽啟動？
<imtxc> ofan: 账单日前一天的消费，第二天就出了账，那就只有15天的免息了……
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: 不知道，我startx的....
<helsinki> MeaCulpa : 加到啟動腳本中？
<imtxc> madper: ？？
<imtxc> madper: 累计几个了你？
<madper> 1个
<ofan> imtxc: 明白
<imtxc> madper: 那你弱爆了 鄙视你
<fa1c0n> jyfl987: 暂时还没到法定结婚年龄呢！
<imtxc> madper: 明天说有雪？
<airead> MeaCulpa, /pq 是什么意思？
<madper> imtxc: ....
<airead> MeaCulpa, 打印出好多 dc: stack empty
<jyfl987> fa1c0n: 那杀人要负责么？
<airead> for i in `seq 0 100`; do echo $i; sleep `dc <<< "$1 60 * 100 /pq" 2>/dev/null`; done | dialog --gauge "领导，我在忙呢..." 6 40
<jyfl987> airead: 你是运维？
<airead> jyfl987, 不是啊
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 想升级机器，CPU是240，其实是内存不够，大家说怎么办，原来的主板是支持DDR2内存的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392633 想升级机器，CPU是240，其实是内存不够，大家说怎么办，原来的主板是支持DDR2内存的 我想买个新的主板，再买个新的16G内存，其实是想买32G …
<onda> fvwm，程序标题栏的中文显示为方块，谁有好的解决方案呀？
<kevinyings> 哥下班了
<jyfl987> onda: 字体/locale/encoding
 * slucx 双十一快乐~~~
<jeepkid> eexpress, 还在不
<onda> jyfl987: “字体”你说的是哪个目录呀，/etc/fonts? /usr/share/fonts?
<onda> locale
<onda> jyfl987: 我的 locale 是 en_US.utf8, 程序里面的中文显示都还好，就是 wm 的中文字体不知道怎么解决
<ofan> onda: 问 eexpress
<onda> eexpress: fvwm, 程序标题栏的中文显示为方块，有好的解决方案吗？
<eexpress> SetEnv RegularFont	"StringEncoding=utf8:xft:Vera Sans YuanTi:Bold:size=8:encoding=iso10646-1"
<jyfl987> 现在怎么老是有这种问个问题 等个把分钟就走的人
<iyzsong> -.-
<jyfl987> 这里又不是 #linux-qa
<jyfl987> 再说 也没付费不是
<ofan> jyfl987: 他们以为这里是百度知道
<jyfl987> ofan: 好比喻
<jyfl987> ofan: 那咱就随便贴点东西对付吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 应该学论坛，进来10分钟后才能发言
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/213291.htm
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Game Informer放出《侠盗飞车5》海量全新游戏截图_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<jeepkid> http://imagebin.org/235229
<zhenbeiju> 光棍节~~
<zhenbeiju> 啦啦啦
<jyfl987> http://docs.latexlab.org/docs   ofan 看这个
<ofan> jyfl987: 要登录？
<microcai> udev got merged into systemd, not into upstart.
<microcai> so upstart is a shit
<ofan> jyfl987: 不错不错
<ofan> 这样以后都可以在线写了
 * slucx 走了，回去过双十一去了…
<jyfl987> ofan: 登录的好处是可以写回  这样你还可以跟别人分享来着
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过我看是他们用appengine做的 用google账户登录是现成方案
<ofan> jyfl987: 我用google doc用的很多
<ofan> 上课笔记都是gdoc写
<ofan> 这个应用很好
<jusss> ofan: 你们上课带电脑?
<ofan> jusss: 可以带
<twang> ofan: 幸福啊
<jusss> ofan: 国外就是好
<jusss> 羡慕嫉妒恨
<ofan> jusss: 一般还是手记
<jusss> ofan: gmail等不上了
<onlylove> 大学可以带电脑上课的，不过……貌似记笔记用电脑跟不上
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 急急急，我的Ubuntu12.10显卡驱动失败，又死了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392641 手又贱了，试着用ati官网下的驱动，选择他里面的第二个方面，做了1:Ubuntu的deb包安装后，系统就启动不了了，练字符界面都进不去，恢复模式又有问题。目前只能用当时的USB  …
<jusss> tesy
<jusss> 有人   吗
<daf3707> test
<sevk> daf3707, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<daf3707> :-D
<jusss> roylez_: 淫席
<jusss> roylez_: 你们那传羽绒服了没
<roylez_> jusss: 没
<jusss> roylez_: 俺这貌似已经有人穿了
<roylez_> jusss: loser
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 现在啥书也看不进去
<jusss> 好长时间没学习点东西了
<roylez_> jusss: 渣
<roylez_> jusss: 去看金瓶梅
<jusss> roylez_: ...那个莫意思
<jusss> roylez_: 今天刚看完一部小说，堕落三部曲之亡灵之眼
<jusss> 又是个太监
<roylez_> jusss: 呵呵
<roylez_> jusss: 我还有两部渣小说在看，更新结束之后不打算再看新的了
<jusss> roylez_: 哪两部
<roylez_> jusss: 三少的那部，还有造神
<jusss> roylez_: 三少的书好久没看了，三少的书就看过两本，07年看过一本善良的死神，10年看过一本琴帝
<jusss> roylez_: 跳舞据说消失了，猎国没写完就消失了
<roylez_> jusss: 三少值得夸奖，早年的书真的很烂，现在进步很大，不过人气反而下降很多 lol
<roylez_> jusss: 跳舞的书没人气，写得很用心，没市场
<jusss> roylez_: 现在的书越来越小白，
<roylez_> jusss: 恩
<roylez_> jusss: 只能说是人越来越浮躁了
<jusss> roylez_: 等烟雨江南最近这本书结尾了，再看，估计到年底了
<roylez_> jusss: 他还在写啊，呵呵。不喜欢他的书
<jusss> roylez_: 烟雨江南的书越写越差
<jusss> roylez_: 那些写的好的作者都消失了，只能看还健在的了，幽谷听泉人的书不错，可惜在第三本诳言里消失太监了
<jusss> 说剑的书有些也不错
<roylez_> jusss: 不用跟我说了，我看的这两部看完就不继续了
<jusss> 蓝晶早期的作品也很小白，现在的几乎没看过
<jusss> roylez_: 那总得干点啥吧
<roylez_> jusss: 事情很多，娱乐的方法也很多
<jusss> roylez_: 静不下心看书
<roylez_> jusss: 买kindle，我已经看了不少英文书了
<jusss> roylez_: 都两个月没接触过英语了。。。
<jusss> 看英文好吃力，单词忘光了
<jusss> http://www.songtaste.com/song/1771325/
<wangguohao> 大家都用过虚拟机吧？那个增强包怎么安装上的？为什么我的一直报错
<wangguohao> 返回 代码:
<wangguohao> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<jusss> 生命如此无常
<jusss> 我总是一样
<jusss> 不停地 追寻我终究要 失去的
<jusss_> tesy
<jusss_> test
<sevk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<soiamso> wangguohao: 直接打开就可以
<soiamso> wangguohao: 就当虚拟机运行
<wangguohao> soiamso: 哦
<wangguohao> soiamso: 我试了。没有用
<dcatx> 靠，2012年竟然还能找到这么大的irc中文频道
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 看到一些基于LINUX核心的发行版模仿WINDOWS的界面让我很不爽 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392646 如题，大家都来发表自己的意见咯。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfcy — 2012-11-09 19:29
<fa1c0n> dcatx: 恩？很稀奇？
<dcatx> 嗯，早2000年左右先泡ms的irc，后转战263
<dcatx> 263关了后一度失望，很久都没用irc了
<dcatx> 命令都忘差不多了，我
<jusss_> dcatx: 不用记命令，会补全就行,lol
<dcatx> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac95707          烈马音，太强大
<sevk> dcatx,啥网址y 海豚音、绵羊音都已经过时了，惊世骇俗的“烈马音”登场. - AcFun弹幕视频网
<dcatx> 斯巴达期间，我已经无法访问google
<soiamso> wangguohao:  版本对不上
<soiamso> wangguohao: 一个版本一个
<wangguohao> 我是用官方的源安装的iso的拓展包
<soiamso> wangguohao: win 8 ?
<soiamso> wangguohao: 我还以为你说，USB增强包
<soiamso> wangguohao: 你说的是在 guest 里面装的哪个iso ?
<wangguohao> vbox不是可以安装拓展包来无缝链接的吗》
<wangguohao> soiamso: 是的
<wangguohao> soiamso: 我主要是用来共享文件夹
<soiamso> wangguohao: 兼容列表里面没有win8吧 ？
<soiamso> wangguohao: 最好就是 samba,
<soiamso> wangguohao: 也就是win下经常说的共享文件夹
<wangguohao> soiamso: 我没有经验
<wangguohao> 也开始打算用samba
<soiamso> wangguohao: 先把 vbox 调整到 bridge 模式
<wangguohao> soiamso: 桥接？
<soiamso> wangguohao: 要不调成 host only,
<soiamso> wangguohao: 其他模式下 guest 跟 host 不在一个子网
<wangguohao> 我用的
<soiamso> wangguohao: win8多少钱一个?
<AK_47> hi
<sevk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<AK_47> 你是？
<AK_47> hi
<sevk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<AK_47> hi
<sevk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jusss_> test
<sevk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<AK_47> test
<sevk> AK_47, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<AK_47> fuck
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 安装高级设置tweak出现错误,该怎么解决.(具体错误见内） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392554 故意写成这样的。。。 Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD 统计信息: 发表于 由 berryboy2012 — 2012-11-09 20:02
 * jusss_ listening stan
<iyzsong> 有个按键移动鼠标的软件叫什么，Google残废中-.-
<jusss_> 你们那能访问中文维基吗
<jusss_> http://zh.wikipedia.org
<jusss_> test
<sevk> jusss_ ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iyzsong> jusss_: 可以
<sevk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<AK_47> vpn都被挂了
<jusss_> iyzsong: 哦
<AK_47> 谁用awesome?
<soiamso> iyzsong: duckduckgo
<soiamso> iyzsong: 在里面搜索 "江"
<iyzsong> soiamso: 不明觉厉
<soiamso> iyzsong: 搜索出来的东西还可以，比baidu好
<roylez_> archl: 新的bundle你买了没？
<soiamso> iyzsong: 你想一下，如果一个老外在中国使用 google 搜索一个带 "江"字的城市，所以带”江“字的地方经济都不会好。
<iyzsong> soiamso: =.=
<BluebirdShao> China is a fantastic country.
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: incredible
<soiamso> iyzsong: 最近多了几个城市带“平”字的
<jusss_> test
<sevk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<AK_47> jusss_,
<AK_47> test
<sevk> AK_47, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<archl> roy
<archl> roylez MeaCulpa 送给我的
<roylez_> archl: email给我
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘引导iso……新手尝试 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392655 准备： 启动u盘一枚，用老毛桃的pe制作的。 ubuntu12.04server的iso和desktop的iso。 安装server： 老毛桃的pe里有个lmt可以实现引导自定义的iso或者img。我把server的iso引导了，然后到了检测光驱的时候通不过 …
<archl> roylez 不是邮箱么。。。
<roylez_> archl: 说中文
<jusss> 那个eastgame的服务器谁知道
<roylez_> iGoogle: 又变身？
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<ifvwm1> iGoogle: hi
<adam8157> ifvwm1: 咳咳
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你买了新的humble？
<archl> roylez。。。
<ifvwm1> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> ifvwm1: 为了维护神的尊严
<ifvwm1> adam8157: 我是fvwm1,神是fvwm
<ifvwm1> adam8157: 神是fvwm 2不一样滴
<archl> roylez_ MeaCulpa 直接买了个 gift code ，我用了
<roylez_> archl: 你到底有没有啊，说人话啊
<adam8157> roylez_: http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/11/09/1044237&amp;from=rss
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google.com被DNS污染
<archl> roylez_ 。。。有啥？
<roylez_> archl: humble bundle
<adam8157> archl: 他要加你gtalk讨论一下那啥
<eexpress> 毛粒陀
<archl>  Humble Botanicula Debut Humble Bundle for Android Humble Bundle for Android 2 Humble Bundle for Android 3 Humble Bundle for Android 4 Humble Frozenbyte Bundle Humble Indie Bundle 2 Humble Indie Bundle 3 Humble Indie Bundle 4 Humble Indie Bundle 6 Humble Indie Bundle V Humble Music Bundle
<iGoogle> eexpress: .
<archl> roylez我有这些
<roylez_> archl: sword & glory，你有没有这个
<archl> roylez_ 有，这是以前的吧。
<roylez_> archl: for android也有？
<archl> roylez_ 恩。。。。
<eexpress> empathy gtalk登录不上
<roylez_> archl: 至今email把apk发给我
<eexpress> 破乐乐。
<roylez_> archl: superbrothers: swords & sorcery
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<Guest79797979> efnet等不上去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我要教育神
<eexpress> 想死。我2个帐号。
<roylez_> eexpress: gtalk登不上因为google DNS污染
<eexpress> 我ban了你。破乐乐
<roylez_> eexpress: 啥？
<roylez_> eexpress: 我教育你为啥google上不去啊
<eexpress> 敢对抗。lol
<eexpress> .
<roylez_> ...
 * adam8157 唉, 准备买vpn了
<eexpress> .....
<Guest79797979> eexpress: 求帽子
<eexpress> 这谁啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 来18摸，免费高速米国ssh代理
<adam8157> roylez_: 我有啊
<Guest79797979> eexpress: 熟悉滴陌生人
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你要vpn干啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: 难道我开个msmtp都家proxychains么?
<roylez_> adam8157: .... 胃肠不咳
<archl> roylez android 的不知道怎么用。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥/
<roylez_> archl: 死袋鼠，把文件名发给我看看
<jusss> eastgame那个服务器还开着没
<roylez_> adam8157: 未尝不可
<AK_47> vpn现在都被卦了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还不如vpn了
<archl> roylez 不是那样显示的。android的是不同的样式。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我觉得某党快嗝屁了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: eastgame那个服务器还开着没?你还在那挂着没，求地址。
<adam8157> roylez_: 没那么容易啊
<roylez_> archl: 你就说现在在卖的这个，你有没有吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 祥瑞太多了啊
<jusss> AK_47: 做个不翻墙头的好孩纸吧
<AK_47> jusss, 我只是找点资料
<AK_47> 用个google都不得安生
<jusss> AK_47: 那还是果断ssh吧，外加remote dns
<adam8157> roylez_: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=tasksel/tasksel.git;a=summary 看这俩人不停的commit和revert
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: anonscm.debian.org Git - tasksel/tasksel.git/summary
<adam8157> roylez_: 连个准主意都没有
<roylez_> adam8157: 不关心
<adam8157> roylez_: 虽然我不用, 但还是略关心, 因为我娘用debian stable default desktop env
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妈会认英文？
<BluebirdShao> adam8157 你娘？
<adam8157> roylez_: 用中文的嘛
<adam8157> BluebirdShao: 嗯
<BluebirdShao> 高级分子
<adam8157> roylez_: 现在每天看新闻看电视剧打扑克聊qq, skype
<jusss> gmail等不进去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 聊抠抠？？？
<adam8157> roylez_: en, webqq
<jusss> adam8157: 你那能等进去吗
<adam8157> ?
<jusss> adam8157: gmail
<adam8157> jusss: 我用的代理
<jusss> gmail貌似挂了
<adam8157> jusss: http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/11/09/1044237&amp;from=rss
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google.com被DNS污染
<roylez_> jusss: 毫无压力
<jusss> adam8157: 除了gmail,有莫有用过其他没封过的邮箱
<adam8157> nope
<jusss> roylez_: gmail感觉好坑
<jusss> 在想是不是改换个邮箱了
<jusss> 不知道比尔家的邮箱怎么样
<iGoogle> 比尔该死，和政府关系不错。
<dcatx> 前两天，一个客户打电话给我
<iGoogle> bing从来不断
<dcatx> 说所有到gmail域的邮件都完蛋了
<jusss> iGoogle: 那比尔家的邮箱也没封过了
<iGoogle> http://t.163.com/eexpress
<dcatx> 说不解决就要我好看
<sevk> iGoogle,啥网址y eexpress的微博_网易微博
<dcatx> 我擦
<iGoogle> jusss: 肯定。行贿嘛
<jusss> iGoogle: ...那估计隐私就又不保了，看中gmail就那点隐私保护了
<roylez_> archl: waking mars你玩过吗？好不好？
<archl> roylez_ 没。我没玩。
<roylez_> archl: .
<jusss> iGoogle: 如果国内邮箱也敢拒绝政府查隐私的话，那也不错了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你推荐的电影没一个不渣的，昨天那《启示》也一样
<iGoogle> jusss: 你摔坏了。
<archl> iGoogle:  jusss  自己搞邮箱。
<iGoogle> good idea
<adam8157> roylez_: 我又没推荐
<adam8157> roylez_: 只是我在看而已
<roylez_> adam8157: 你看的就是渣了
<adam8157> roylez_: ..
<jusss> iGoogle: 自己搞需要那啥域名费不
<jusss> iGoogle: 不知自己搭个smtp都需要啥
 * adam8157 现在用着RH的vpn上的dns
<dcatx> 域名不贵
<dcatx> 国内不登记敢上线？
<jusss> 不知道，没搞过
<dcatx> 我搞过
<jusss> 搞过smtp?
<dcatx> 一般。。。不开80端。。他们不找你
<jusss> 哦
<dcatx> pop,smtp，包括过滤规则
<dcatx> 资料大把，自己搜
<jusss> 哦，
<dcatx> 如果win下的，想省事就试试imail
<dcatx> 我用过，挺好用的
<dcatx> 但有时会出很奇怪的问题
<dcatx> 想学还是在linux下方便
<jusss> 如果有匿名smtp就好了
<dcatx> 匿名?
<dcatx> 什么年代了，还有匿名的？
<dcatx> 早TMD成垃圾场了
<jusss> sendmail 据说很复杂
<dcatx> 还好
<dcatx> smtp配好了就行了
<dcatx> 其它都不是问题
<jusss> linux下就是各种配置文件不好写
<dcatx> 有大把的帮助
<dcatx> 不是说的时候，关键要你动手
<dcatx> 畏难不解决问题
<jusss> 哦
<dcatx> 搞个3322的动态域名，自己做个玩，几天你就知道大概了
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 现在没网
<dcatx> 没网你咋上来的？
<jusss> 以前也想试着在本机上搞个简单的网页，不过太懒了，嘿嘿
<jusss> 现在是手机
<jusss> 也想买个vps爽爽，也是因为太懒了，嘿嘿
<jusss> roylez_: 淫席，我给你推荐个电影吧，all things fair
<roylez_> jusss: 不喜欢
<jusss> roylez_: 你看过?
<dcatx> 这么懒还玩邮箱？
<lei> 有用Fcitx打五笔的吗
<jusss> roylez_: 那果断北原多香子吧
<AK_47> lei, me
<lei> 想问下怎么配置能让他只有一个候选时不要自动上屏 AK_47
<jusss> 额，懒和玩邮箱不冲突吧，
<roylez_> jusss: 没看过
<jusss> 俺用mail
<roylez_> jusss: 听名字就不想看
<jusss> roylez_: 。。。
<whi5key> 北多员箱子是啥
<lei> AK_47, 我想在输入下一码时才让他上屏，或者空格才上屏
<whi5key> 北苑多箱子……
<jusss> roylez_: 北原多箱子的喜欢不
<AK_47> 什么意思？
<lei> AK_47, 就是收入了四码，只有一个候选，我不要他自动上屏
<AK_47> 没试过
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下的goagent抽风了，寸步难行，求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392657 ubuntu 下不会上传goagent，所以从windows 拷过来的。 昨天还可以用，今天就不能用了。因为论坛用的google搜索，同时也挂了。 切到windows下，goagent 可以正常使用。 python proxy.py后有这么一条 …
<lei> AK_47, 你一直是自动上屏么
<AK_47> 没有的事
<jusss> 洛丽塔据说是部很有名的电影。一直没看过， roylez_
<whi5key> 对了哦  我的goagent也抽风了
<AK_47> 你把.fcitx删掉看看
<AK_47> 据说vpn都被封了
<dcatx> 斯巴达期间
<whi5key> 是不是斯巴达的原因啊
<dcatx> 各种被封
<whi5key> 哦
<dcatx> 某party跟多年以前一样，惧怕一切
<AK_47> 希望蟹帝早点下台
<dcatx> 没用，你看一下各大媒体头条新闻就知道
<dcatx> 要坚持中国特色的权贵经济
<vvcoder> 我又射了
<dcatx> 哦，准确的说，应该叫权贵资本主义
<dcatx> 射？
<vvcoder> 嗯,射了
<vvcoder> 射在了电脑屏幕上
<vvcoder> 射在了18大会场
<vvcoder> 射在了镰刀斧头旗帜上
<jusss> vvcoder: 这是第几次射今天
<vvcoder> jusss: 不记得
<vvcoder> jusss: 你看,我的子孙们都在开会呢
<qiao> 今天的google首页一直登不上去。。。。
<dcatx> 前两天https还行
<dcatx> 但转发的时候有问题
<dcatx> 今天连登陆也不行了
<jusss> efnet还抽风了
<jusss> efnet竟然搞类似于验证码之类的。。。
<jusss> 真恶心
<AK_47> 都是纽约时报惹的祸
<dcatx> 有时我们还取笑朝鲜人
<dcatx> 其实都差不多
<airead> 这网络都没法用了者
<jusss> 想网监处投诉去
<jusss> 去网监处投诉gfw
<vvcoder> 不,我们直接去强奸给gfw做系统的程序员全家
<airead> jusss, 先把你抓起来
<airead> AK_47, 纽约时报怎么了?
<jusss> airead: 我又没犯法。。。
<qiao> 现在的网络是各种无法链接～～～
<jusss> gfw可是个大杀器
<airead> jeepkid, 你去投诉gfw 就犯法了
<soiamso> 这次的bundle 最后一个游戏
 * alvin_rxg WARNING  vvcoder 
<soiamso> 感觉任天堂挂了
<vvcoder> 警告我干什么
<vvcoder> 难道你也是gfw的工作人员?
<iyzsong> GAOJI
<jusss> 如果有一天gfw把国内所有门户网站的链接重定向到白宫的网站 哇咔咔了
<airead> 那算不算 DOS 攻击?
<alvin_rxg> vvcoder: 在你愤怒的时候，你已经失去了理智
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 那你拿着你的理智去跪拜吧
<airead> gmail 是不是现在连不上啊?
 * alvin_rxg 跪拜 vvcoder 
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 和流氓讲理智,我了个去
<jusss> gfw就是国家级别的网络武器啊
<airead> alvin_rxg, 他是让你理智的搞
<dcatx> 理智不能当饭吃，更何被人骑在头上，还让趴着的讲理智
<airead> 发错人了...
<vvcoder> gfw,那里面的程序员有良心么?
<vvcoder> 我一直觉得良心很重要
<dcatx> 都有良心
<airead> 公务员
<dcatx> 但人家也要吃饭
<alvin_rxg> :D   就这样的人，可以考虑去看看 大纪元 的文章 :D 不被重新洗脑一遍才怪
<vvcoder> 人没良心,就和禽兽无异
<jusss> 如果能在gfw里面再搞个gfw那不就完美了
<dcatx> 我突然明白为什么共party要把公务员的队伍做那么大
<vvcoder> dcatx: 难道只有损害别人,才能混口饭吃吗?什么社会
<soiamso> vvcoder: 都是 nazi 类已经被洗脑的人写的，应该感觉良好
<jusss> 把度娘加黑名单里，哇咔咔
<vvcoder> jusss: 百度这种卑鄙的公司
<vvcoder> jusss: 我从来就看不起
<jusss> vvcoder: ....
<vvcoder> jusss: 难道不是么.不要太卑鄙了
<vvcoder> 360也是一个
<jusss> vvcoder: 没google.不用baidu用啥
<dcatx> 放心，疮烂透了，就会结痂，就会长肉
<vvcoder> 丑陋的中国人
<vvcoder> jusss: bing也不用baidu
<jusss> 360是国内最大的流氓与反流氓头子
<vvcoder> jusss: 而且直接改了hosts还是可以用google的
<dcatx> 嗯，最近我也用bing
<vvcoder> jusss: 只是这段时间不正常
<dcatx> dns污染已经影响到美帝了，都
<soiamso> dcatx: duckduckgo
<vvcoder> 百度搜索出来的,尽是些什么av,激情,美女,这些字样,让人不自觉去点
 * adam8157 老纸gtalk都上不去了
<jusss> vvcoder: bing感觉还不如百度，
<airead> wcoder: 给个IP
<vvcoder> 国民的弱点
<jusss> vvcoder: 你以为bing就多干净吗，
<vvcoder> jusss: 中文是差一点,但是还可以用了
<dcatx> 有好处也不留给度娘
<vvcoder> jusss: 我相较而言
<airead> g 开头的都上不去了
<vvcoder> jusss: 所以我都是改hosts
<bluezd> adam8157: 我也上不去了，真 TMD 副；服了
<airead> vvcoder, 共享一下你的host呗
<vvcoder> 人人都希望光明,但是却懒于争取
<dcatx> g.cn可以上
<dcatx> 哈哈
<vvcoder> airead: google project smarts hosts搜索
<adam8157> bluezd: dns污染, 我挂代理都不得行 pidgin 我准备买vpn了
<vvcoder> 有个公共的hosts项目
<dcatx> 给url
<dcatx> 少废话
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<jusss> adam8157: 尝试下扣扣，lol
<adam8157> bluezd: 等发家致富...
<airead> g.cn 真的可以上哦
<vvcoder> g.cn要重定向
<AK_47> 我买的vpn被封了
<bluezd> adam8157: 上 RH 的呗
<vvcoder> 小心作恶太多,下地狱.虽然我没见过地狱,但是却以此来警醒
<jusss> lǒl
<vvcoder> 最j8讨厌国内的程序员
<dcatx> 操
<airead> vvcoder, 各种 reset 啊,现在在墙内真痛苦
<dcatx> 打击面太大了
 * alvin_rxg 肏，我凭啥被你讨厌了=
<dcatx> 嗯，这就下脚了
<dcatx> 哈哈
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你是德国佬。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 唉, 真是太不爽了
<soiamso> adam8157: 可以用些简单的 tunnel, 不一定是 ssh
<adam8157> soiamso: dns污染这种事情...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你不是国内的，俺是国内的
 * alvin_rxg NO POLITY
<bluezd> adam8157: 愁苦啊
<soiamso> adam8157: http://blog.codingnow.com/cloud/XTunnel
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y 云风的个人空间 : XTunnel
<vvcoder> 踢我干什么
<vvcoder> 好玩么?
<jusss> adam8157: dnssec能解决dns污染吗
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 解释下
<soiamso> adam8157: iptable 吧到 53 的信号重定向
<adam8157> jusss: 理论上可以
<jusss> adam8157: 但我试过不行
<jusss> adam8157: 也可能我配置文件没写好
<soiamso> adam8157: 这种tunnel 协议端口都可以自己改
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 你可以不喜欢我的言论,你可以行驶你那特权,至于么?
<alvin_rxg> vvcoder: 哦，我已经失去理智了，你懂的
<adam8157> soiamso: 这个ssh -D有啥区别
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 不懂
<dcatx> 下脚踢行
<dcatx> +B就不对了
<adam8157> bluezd: 对了, 你这土壕有vps
<dcatx> 估计手一抖，点错了
<soiamso> adam8157: 轻量，定制化，无固定模式
<bluezd> adam8157: 这招我轻易不用
<vvcoder> irc是公共空间,如果有一半人要我走,我自己会走
<vvcoder> 不用某些傻逼装大爷来踢
<dcatx> 行了vvcoder
<dcatx> 别当真
<dcatx> 都是玩笑
<vvcoder> dcatx: 嗯
<adam8157> vvcoder: 你一句话基本上把这频道所有人都骂了, 你说呢?
<alvin_rxg> 行了，以后 freenode 的下场跟 python.org 的 Download 一样的时候，别怪我
<soiamso> adam8157: 可以在允许使用 libc.so 的paas 平台用。
<vvcoder> adam8157: 我主观没有要骂任何人
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 嗯,不怪你
<dcatx> 你那一句，把国内的程序都得罪了
<adam8157> vvcoder: 但你实际上就是骂了
<dcatx> 哈哈
<knownbad> vvcoder: 支持你
<vvcoder> dcatx, adam8157 据说实话都不好听
<adam8157> vvcoder: 而且这里有log, 谈论政治会拖累别人
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...一个频道不能代表freenode吧。。。。
<vvcoder> adam8157: 嗯,唉
<adam8157> vvcoder: 但是不是所有不好听的都是实话, 你懂逻辑不?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: sf 上边一个软件不能代表 sf 吧。。。。
<vvcoder> adam8157: 是的,我说据说
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 对于天朝,我只能呵呵了
<jusss> knownbad: 你个米国佬。。。。。
<knownbad> lol
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 你说到底为啥,要搞成这样,见不得光明
<adam8157> vvcoder: 这里是公共频道, 但是有管理员, 管理员有踢人的权限.
<vvcoder> adam8157: 这个我晓得
<adam8157> vvcoder: 总之, 好好说话, 别谈政治, 别人身攻击就行
<dcatx> .......
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 当然，所以你说freenode变成python.org貌似跟你。没。很大关系，难道你是freenode的高级op?
<vvcoder> adam8157: 其实我对天朝的政治大杂烩一点兴趣都没有,我只是希望不要干涉我的正常生活
<dcatx> 还是多少年前的那个茶馆
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我是中国人…
<adam8157> vvcoder: 奢望
<vvcoder> adam8157: 不,愿望
<adam8157> bluezd: 用了rh的vpn走rh的dns就好了, 不用代理
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。没说你不是呀
<vvcoder> adam8157: freegate这段时间没法用了
<dcatx> 买个vpn用得了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你让我也爽爽呗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我在这还没带过帽子
<alvin_rxg> 给你三角帽了
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 我也要双
<vvcoder> alvin_rxg: 爽了有什么好处?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 三角帽是啥
<vvcoder> jusss: 同问
<dcatx> 没什么用
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 频道 +m 的时候，只有 op 和 +v 的能发言
<vvcoder> 没意思
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那你给频道+m 30秒，让我爽爽
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<dcatx> 你爽，让别人都不爽？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 等3个小时后吧
<vvcoder> 哈哈哈哈
 * jusss 好不容易带个帽子，留贴纪念下，括弧虽然带的是+voice的帽子。。。
<dcatx> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121107/18/66506002201211071838524208105130533_000.jpg
<dcatx> 这个怎么干的？
<dcatx> http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121107/18/66506002201211071838524208105130533_003.jpg
<dcatx> 我擦，神人呐
<vvcoder> 不晓得
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你能给我加永久+v不
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 问别人，我没这权限
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 算了吧，猜你也不肯，小气鬼
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你要是敢给我帽子。说不定我马上就踢你顺便把你的topic改了，话说你好长时间没改topic了吧
<yq> 今天成功拿U盘引导安装了ubuntu server，但是没法弄desktop
<jusss> 把topic改成基佬窝，欢迎百合基佬畅所欲言
<vvcoder> 搞个就是
<alvin_rxg> jusss: #gays
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你啥时候变得这么严肃了，莫幽默感
<vvcoder> jusss: 已经过了更年期了
<jusss> knownbad: 米国佬，好长时间没见你说话了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好长时间没见过\b了，
<knownbad> 我我我。。。。。。无语
<dcatx> 竟然能发到gmail
<dcatx> 怪了
<knownbad> 我的言论不太合国情。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装了12.04.1的alternatea版，只有文本模式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392661 下的那个700MB的镜像，做成优盘启动安装的，在安装可选软件那一步出错，然后继续下一步安装(grub安装) 。 装好后重启进入文本模式，运行startx提示command not found，在网上查运行apt-ge …
<vvcoder> install xorg, gnome-desktop
<jusss> knownbad: 不太合湾湾的国情还是米国的国情?反正不会是天朝的国情，lol
<knownbad> 就是天朝的国情。  你周末闲着？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 讨论好激烈啊
<jusss> knownbad: 脚骨折，在床上躺着，很闲，
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: :D
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 女人的思维学习得如何了？ :D
<knownbad> 你有说错话被打断退了？
<jusss> knownbad: 。。。打篮球时崴脚了，轻微骨折
<jusss> knownbad: 打了石膏，需要静养四周
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 要理论联系实际才行啊
<knownbad> 我猜也是。  有个朋友长跑把脚弄裂了。
<knownbad> 刚要问你是不是打篮球。
<jusss> 弄裂了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 挺简单的啊，就上次那个标题是“发短信”那个，你按里边的思维，在 qq 上找个有点好感的人聊聊呗 :D
<jusss> 好恐怖
<knownbad> 脚扳里骨头轻微裂伤。  听说是通常的长跑运动伤害。
<knownbad> 他们经常跑30-50英里。
<jusss> 好恐怖。。。
<jusss> 跑好长的路，
<knownbad> 拜托，你还不是经常手指挫伤？
<jusss> 莫有吧，我就高中时手指伤过两次
<dcatx> sony被评baa3，离垃圾就差一步
<dcatx> 重组sony ericsson后日子也不好过啊
<jusss> baa3是啥
<dcatx> 日系电子产品全线不好过
<dcatx> 穆迪信用债务评级
<dcatx> 不过sony有强大的生产研发力量，相信这只是一时
<vvcoder> 卧石搭沙笔
<jusss> knownbad: 睡去了，bye
<x007007007> opera¾ÓÈ»¼ÓÈëircÁË¡£¡£¡£
<sevk> x007007007 say: opera居然加入irc了。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<x007007007> hi
<sevk> x007007007, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<x007007007> opera¾ÓÈ»×Ô´øircÁË¡£¡£¡£¡£
<sevk> x007007007 say: opera居然自带irc了。。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<x007007007> Ìì
<x007007007> where i can set chatset in opera irc?
<MeaCulpa> .
<vvcoder> 乱码了
<x007007007>  :'(
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/235243
<iGoogle> 这帮死家伙。。。 x
<alvin_rxg> 现在越玩越落伍了。  http://uploadpie.com/MubBS
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<MeaCulpa> sony 研发个毛
<Terios> .
<terios> ttt
<airead> 谁用过 python 的 virtualenv ?
<piggybox> 只会简单用用
<piggybox> 布衣乐队的罗马表，这歌太逗了
<sonald> sonald: hello
<terios> 确实很逗
<sonald> sonald: hello
<sonald> sonald: hello
<sonald> sonald: hello
<sonald> sonald2: hello
<sevk> sonald: .. ..
<sonald> sonald: hello
<pataTa> o/
<kk>  06:28
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-10
<fa1c0n> 我今天就奇怪了，为什么用我的美国自己的服务器发给我这边的同事邮件(腾讯邮箱)他就给我返回遇到错误，可是给我自己的腾讯邮箱发送却没有一点问题！
<fa1c0n> 大家遇到过不？
 * jusss 感觉Songtaste越来越恶心
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 怎么没有openSUSE专区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392680 抓图2.png确实是个好系统，kde够简洁 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziliaina — 2012-11-10 8:49
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> j
<guanyu> quite
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席.
<roylez_> imadper: .
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-11-10 09:52:46 +0800
<jusss> 原来今天sat,soga
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 这里有人在线吗
<imadper> 没有.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 这边怎么一直都没人说话
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] irc那边连不上了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-220837-1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 12年后，Enlightenment 17终于发布alpha版 - 软件追踪 LUPA开源社区
<blambin> 在ICMP報文被屏蔽的網絡裏有沒有辦法使用vnc呢。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: e17bug有点儿多的说.
<guanyu> 大家都在睡觉
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 喔，，我09年的時候用過
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: e17好配置.
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..不過。。現在用gnome
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不过还是得等正式版本发布才能用估计.
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不用gnome....
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..估計 2036 e17才能 release
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不会的. foobar前两年都可以release了.
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 推算  2000-2012 alpha 2012-2024 beta 2024-2046 release
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 我說的是 e17
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: .... 估计2014年就可以release了.
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 看看。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 如何先安装win7和ubuntu12.10,再安装fedora16，实现三系统共存。为何我的fedora安装失败？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392682 因为首先安装的是win7和ubuntu,但安装fedora时无论是使用空余空间还是自定义分区安装，都提示空余空间不足。不对呀，我在win7中格式化NTFS，FAT3 …
<BluebirdShao> ee 不在呀？
<BluebirdShao> 有哪位仁兄对 fvwm 的中文配置有研究呀，我的 fvwm 标题的中文全是方格
<imadper> xfontsel
<imadper> BluebirdShao: xfontsel试过了没有?
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 你现在是什么字体?
<BluebirdShao> imadper: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 给fvwm换个中文字体
<BluebirdShao> imadper: 我试试看
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 不撸鸟少... 这名字...
<BluebirdShao> 必须的
<BluebirdShao> imadper: encoding 要不要设？
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 不用. 就utf-8就行.
<BluebirdShao> imadper: 我没设它，默认应该是 utf-8 吧
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 你先换个字体吧. 然后试试, 不行在找别的方面的原因.
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=391444&p=2880548#p2880548
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: traynote 移植手机的statusnote - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> 5:SetEnv RegularFont	"StringEncoding=utf8:xft:Vera Sans YuanTi:Bold:size=8:encoding=iso10646-1"
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<BluebirdShao> imadper: 将 Bitstream 换成 WenQuanYi 终于可以啦
<jusss> 那是啥
<maucat> 早上好
<jusss_> 有人吗
<kk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 各位是否需要部分PPA源的国内镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392685 我和远景论坛的站长商量了一下，打算在国内搭建一台服务器提供PPA源等的镜像，不知各位是否需要？如果需要，请回帖表示一下支持。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yexiaoxing — 2012-11-10 11: …
<ggenio> Hi~
<kk> ggenio, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<ggenio> 有谁在转换到Pure Systemd后，metasploit出现无法连接Postgresql的情况吗？
<qiao> imadper: morning
<imadper> qiao: morning.
 * maplebeats 早上好
<imadper> maplebeats: 早你妹! 都12点了!
<maplebeats> imadper: 咦？
<qiao> imadper: 这周末都这么荒废了。。。
<imadper> qiao: 私聊. 有事.
<imadper> maplebeats: 咦啥? 你不会看表?
<imadper> > Time.now
<kk> imadper, 2012-11-10 12:05:15 +0800
<maplebeats> >import os
<maplebeats> networkmanager的路由表配置我怎么看不懂。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 问kk去
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教关于acpi的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392692 昨天上网查到了用acpi-cpufreq来调节CPU频率以省电的方法。但是我在输入acpi -t 和acpi -c的时候就会黑屏，只能够重启了。这是为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mannose — 2012-11-10 11:33
<cherrot> ofan, 想了一下我还是用VPN好了，这样手机也可以用 :)
<ganggang> 这句话什么意思？
<ganggang> PAM unable to dlopen(/usr/lib/security/pam_ck_connector.so)
<maplebeats> ganggang: 就是打不开这个库
<ganggang> 我已经安装pam 1.16，会是哪方便的问题呢。WIKI上好像没有PAM之类的内容呀
<ofan> cherrot: 哦
<ofan> cherrot: 给你改成vpn?
<maplebeats> ganggang: PAM是什么我表示不知道，你可以问 imadper
<imadper> ganggang: pam是啥? maplebeats ?
<ganggang> 通过 pacman看，PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) library
<imadper> ofan: 你的vpn是啥的? cisco的吗?
<ganggang> Required By    : coreutils  cronie  inetutils  polkit  shadow  systemd  util-linux
<ofan> imadper: pptp
<maplebeats> imadper: 我问你呢，你装
<imadper> ofan: 哦.
<wzssyqa> ganggang: 可能是你混装了multiarch的包和非multiarch的包
<imadper> maplebeats: 我不知道呀!!!
<wzssyqa> ganggang: 或者看看  libpam-ck-connector: 装了没
<ganggang> libpam-ck-connector,好像没有这个包吧，刚查过。 对于第一种情况怎么验证是不是这方面的问题？
<wzssyqa> ganggang: 你哪个版本？
<ganggang> arch 3.6.6,pam 1.1.6,
<wzssyqa> ganggang: 。。。。 好吧
<ganggang> 昨天清理一下孤立包，结果gnome启动不了。同时出现了这个问题。
<ganggang> dlopen == open???报错信息是指这个意思吗？
<iGoogle> pam就是调用各种so，验证密码的。
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 各位是否需要部分PPA源的国内镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392685 peteryeh64 写道: ...我要速度嗖嗖的PPA... 唰唰地！ Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunlihgt — 2012-11-10 12:10
<iGoogle> usb钥匙盘和指纹。
<wzssyqa> ganggang: 你得先知道 pam_ck_connector.so 在哪个包里
<iGoogle> ● dpkg -S /usr/lib/security/pam_ck_connector.so
<iGoogle> 没这样的包的。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 他用
<wzssyqa> arch
<iGoogle> 这样的包，不会影响到启动啊。
<iGoogle> 不是严重问题。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: debian系的已经multiarch了
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 换地方了
<maplebeats> ganggang: 你是arch?
<ganggang> 会不会跟consolekit有关系？这个我已经卸载了
<maplebeats> ef>pkgfile pam_ck_connector.so
<maplebeats> extra/consolekit
<maplebeats> ganggang: 卸载了正确啊
<iGoogle> 启动不了，去看.xsession-error和xorg.log嘛
<maplebeats> ganggang: 你这是在启动什么玩意
<cfy> maplebeats: penguin
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<ganggang> 从multi-user模式，直接startx到图形化界面
<ganggang> 我是不是可以直接屏幕这个验证过程？
<maplebeats> cfy: penguin这是什么玩意！
<iGoogle> cfy: 测试软件不。
<cfy> maplebeats: 企鹅a阿
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 抓壮丁？
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥软件？
<maplebeats> cfy: ？？？？
<iGoogle> traynote.deb
<cfy> maplebeats: qq->企鹅->penguin
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只有arm的debian....
<worm> KDE的文件管理器是叫啥来的？
<iGoogle> 忘记了
<maplebeats> cfy: 我的智商不够用，不懂
<maplebeats> dolphin
<maplebeats> worm: 河豚
<worm> 哦……原来是海豚……
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥时候移植到arm,我帮你测试
<cfy> maplebeats: qq
<ganggang> 我在/etc/pam.d/login屏蔽了这个so文件，重启一下试试
<worm> 那为啥penguin不能解释为Tux呢？
<maplebeats> cfy: penguin是什么
<cfy> maplebeats: 企鹅阿
<maplebeats> cfy: 晕
<maplebeats> cfy: 我英文差。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: quotes form 'oxford dictionary of English':a large flightless seabird of the southern hemisphere, with black upper parts and white underparts and wings developed into flippers for swimming under water.
<cfy> maplebeats: 哦。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 那下次教你企鹅
<cfy> maplebeats: 那下次叫你企鹅
<maplebeats> cfy: 滚粗
<cfy> imadper: 大湿，st真心不好混。。。
<abine1>  ?
<abine1> ST？？？
<abine1> 是指什么？
<ganggang> 虽然不知道原因，直接屏蔽掉了
<maplebeats> broadcast是什么
<wzssyqa> maplebeats: 播客
<yunfan> adam8157_away:  在现场了没？
<maplebeats> shell怎么消除重复行呢
<maplebeats> sort ...
<nopcall> linux有没有什么像mac的那个在右下角显示按键的软件啊？
<maplebeats> nopcall: 右下角显示按键？
<nopcall> 就是在屏幕右下角显示你刚按的键的小程序
<nopcall> mac可以在系统设置就直接开启这个功能。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小技巧：让linux程序在后台运行 & http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392696 http://blog.csdn.net/jiasting/article/details/6651536 有些时候，我们需要在终端启动一个程序，并使之运行——但是如果关闭终端，那么这个程序也就随着关闭了。那么有没有什么方法在关闭终端后，让 …
<nopcall> 不知道linux有没有这种小程序呢？
<cfy> maplebeats: sort|uniq -u
<cfy> maplebeats: uniq -u
<maplebeats> cfy:  sort -u就行了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 现在我们用的都是更新过的软件，官方自带的软件有多少人会用呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392699 咱天把MINT13 Cinnamon安装上了，一开始用系统自带的VI竟然用着很不顺手，我在想如果一直不能联网的话，那岂不是V根本就不会用，现在我只是把VIM安装了，但 …
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<jusss> you ren ma
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 无图形界面的情况下在linux运行多个任务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392700 http://www.cnblogs.com/klobohyz/archive ... 59348.html 虽然linux的终端长得和dos这个单用户单任务的傻系统差不多、不过毕竟内涵是不同的、如果windows也 像dos一样听歌的时候就不能看电影上网的话也早 …
<ofan> google全挂了？
<jusss> ofan: 还莫
<iGoogle> ofan: 几乎吧
<iGoogle> 才看了
<imadper> ofan: 我这里正常.
<iGoogle> 全都有bing
<iGoogle> tmd
 * ofan VPN 9RMB/月  欲购从速!!!!!!
<imadper> ofan: 他还提醒我装chrome呢!
<iGoogle> ofan: 叫屁。踢了你
<ofan> ig
<ofan> iGoogle: 你用啥上的
 * ofan VPN,SSH 9RMB/月  欲购从速!!!!!!
<mengfei> 我这google也好的啊
<dcatx> 我擦
<ganggang> 牛肉土豆去
<jusss> ofan: 你不知道有种东东叫 免费ssh 吗?
<ofan> jusss: 你不知道有种情况叫 经常掉线 么？
<dcatx> 今天是柏林墙推倒纪念日？
<guanyu> openssh
<jusss> ofan: freessh 试用期2h 只要不下大东西，足够了
<ofan> jusss: 不能看youtube
<dcatx> 南方公园反应还真快
<dcatx> 新剧集出来了，依旧恶搞
<jusss> ofan: 谁说不能看youtube了，不仅能看，而且看720p的一点不卡，还能下youtube
<ofan> jusss: 2h能看个毛
<jusss> ofan: 我还用那个下ubuntu的iso文件类
<ofan> 看一次连一次
<jusss> ofan: 没尝试过看1h以上的youtube...看youtube也主要是看音乐方面的
<ofan> jusss: 我看720p的都卡
<jusss> ofan: 你网速太差?lol
<ofan> 720p得1M多的带宽
<ofan> jusss: 7mbps
<jusss> ofan: 俺看720p网速毫无压力
<ofan> 不过是共用
<ofan> jusss: 吹牛
<jusss> ofan: 下载速度220+kB/s
<imadper> ofan: 我以前看720p/1080p都是缓冲比看快多了!
<ofan> jusss: 。。这速度也就能看个480
<imadper> ofan: 不过现在在家不行了... 我发誓, ipv6看youtube都是秒缓冲的...
<imadper> ofan: 至少我们学校是.
<worm> 100Mbps=12.5MBps...看个720就把那个啥带宽给占了一半了……
<jusss> ofan: 那难道是浏览器欺骗了我
<ofan> jusss: 你肯定上的国内山寨youtube
<ofan> worm: 未压缩的吧
<jusss> ofan: ...kr.youtube.com
<ofan> jusss: 韩国的？
<jusss> http://kr.youtube.com
<jusss> ofan: en
<worm> 是啊……未压缩的就那么大
<jusss> kk: 你罢工了
<kk> jusss, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍦ 
<jusss> http://www.youporn.com
<jusss> kk: 你一bot休息个毛。。。
<abine1> 滚粗
<jusss> http://www.baidu.com
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 百度一下，你就知道
<jusss> soga, kk被gfw了貌似
<jusss> https://twitter.com
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 雷柏V7键盘在UBUNTU下的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392705 电源灯是亮的，但是键盘没反映，求问各位该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyg890511 — 2012-11-10 14:22
<jusss> ofan: 骚年，Taylor Swift在米国火不火
<fa1c0n> 那妞正点不
<fa1c0n> jusss:
<jusss> fa1c0n: 你搜下照片不就知道了
<fa1c0n> 我看过还凑合的！
<fa1c0n> =  =
<fa1c0n> 哎，无聊的生活吖……
<iGoogle> 整理文件，真辛苦，几百个脚本。
<jusss> 百度的那个李毅吧，貌似啥帖子也有。。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 全删了，就不辛苦了，lol
<iGoogle> 一个一个看有用没。然后丢Hold目录。。
<fa1c0n> 发现新地球啦！！！
<jusss> 为啥ubuntu是.com?
<fa1c0n> jusss: 可能是因为他喜欢，难道你想他是org？
<jusss> fa1c0n: 除了ubuntu其他的发行版都是org吧
<fa1c0n> 嗯，差不多！
<abine1> gebjgdnothere: 在？
<abine1> 出来唠唠磕
<abine1> .com就是表示商业的
<abine1> 不是非盈利机构
<fa1c0n> abine1: 在我眼里那就是一个可以访问的网站罢了……
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 那都无所谓
<fa1c0n> 刚才看一朋友用的quassel-irc.org的IRC下载来一看！也不错耶！
<abine1> 迅雷蛋疼了
<abine1> 好像这两天被捏包了
<abine1> 不能新建离线任务
<fa1c0n> 额！ubuntu表示用不上迅雷貌似！
<abine1> 用上
<abine1> 为猫永不上》
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请读一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348969 先装显卡驱动（如果是英特尔集显，请sudo apt-get install mesa-utils) 然后再装CCSM，compiz-extra之类的，之后在dashboard里搜compiz进行配置即可 这仅适合unity与gnome,kde的话用的不是compiz 其实世上本无高手的，只是折腾得多了 …
<abine1> 用网页版的
<fa1c0n> abine1: 今天周末耶！怎么说话的这么少呢！
<abine1> 离线迅雷
<fa1c0n> abine1: web额，好吧！我表示从来不用网页的迅雷！
<abine1> 那些人都在睡觉
<abine1> 晚上就有人了
<abine1> 白天基本没有人在的
<fa1c0n> abine1: 都是夜猫子加强特种连的吖？
<abine1> 恩
<fa1c0n> 哎，可爱的男淫们吖！
<abine1> 我用迅雷是因为有离线下载的功能
<fa1c0n> 额！嗯！这个是不错的功能！
<abine1> 可以稳定下载一些稀缺的文件
<fa1c0n> 可以节约用电！
<abine1> 比如高清电影
<abine1> 我用的方法是在网上找电影的名字就行了
<abine1> 知道文件的名字就好办了
<fa1c0n> 额！
<abine1> 新的电影
<abine1> 或者想看的电影视频什么的
<abine1> 都可以
<fa1c0n> 可是我也没发现最近有什么好的电影吖！哎！
<fa1c0n> 我在期待钢铁侠3呢
<fa1c0n> 乌啦啦……
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5800395
<abine1> 嗯
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - The Magic of Photoshop
<abine1> 你用的高清么？
<fa1c0n> 好强的女人！！！！！！！！
<abine1> 下载的都是HD视频
<jusss> ofan: T.Swift，在你们那很火?
<fa1c0n> ofan: 在哪个州？没去选举？
<cherrot> ofan, 好的呢 麻烦了  :)
<fa1c0n>  :(
<blambin> irc下怎麼查看每個命令的具體用法
<cherrot> ofan, 你24小时在线？
<abine1> 用/help
<blambin> abine1: 不夠詳細
<jusss> cherrot: 他估计是天朝的作息时间
<blambin> 比如我想知道 /list的具體用法
<cherrot> jusss, 不太现实啊
<abine1> blambin: 你在网上搜
<worm> blambin: /help list
<blambin> 額。。
<abine1> 要多详细就多详细
<abine1> WIKI页面有各种常见问题
<ganggang> 现在的 xorg不依赖xorg.conf配置了吗？
<worm> blambin: 求好评
<abine1> 差评
<worm> ……
<abine1> 貌似你是淘宝卖家啊？
<abine1> 居然求好评
<abine1> 居然
<ganggang> xorg显示，载入 module"vesa","modesetting","fbdev"失败，说不存在。但依然能进入到X桌面
<abine1> 木懂
<blambin> 不好。。
<worm> 只是想要得到“问题是否解决”的确认信息而已
<blambin> 好吧 ★★★★★
<worm> main函数不可以是void的……
<lonelykid1984> help
<abine1> 美国俄亥俄州生物医学信息学中心、克罗纳多大学和俄亥俄州立数学生物科学研究中心的科学家联合执行了一项针对SARS病毒的基因谱系研究，结果刊登在最近一期的《遗传分类学》期刊上。这项研究主要追溯了SARS病毒在动物和人类身上传播的途径，确认了该种病毒是由蝙蝠传染给人类的。该项研究的相关论文还提及了此前被认为将SARS传给人类的果
<abine1> 子狸。不幸的是，果子狸其实也是受害者，它们携带的病毒事实上是被人类传染上的
<blambin> irc一個不方便的地方就是換電腦太麻煩了
<blambin> 又要重新加
<abine1> 不会啊
<abine1> 你经常换电脑么？？
<blambin> 會啊
<abine1> 你用的什么系统啊？
<blambin> chakra
<abine1> 用的什么客户端//.
<blambin> pidgin
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 差不多了
<abine1> 能一次添加
<abine1> 以后打开就能用了
<jusss> blambin: 奇葩的发行版，
<blambin> 。。。
<blambin> kiss
<jusss> blambin: 据说源的资源从arch拿了一部分
<jusss> kiss应该用bsd
<blambin> 是滴
<blambin> 又想用arch的簡單
<blambin> 又不想麻煩
<ganggang> arch很好的
<ganggang> 一点也不麻烦
<blambin> arch 折騰，招架不住
<jusss> arch强制systemd, lol
<ganggang> 这个倒是有点。不过有利于标准统一，只用最新的
<ganggang> 我的ARCH，把Gnome3搞坏了，gdm能启动，但startx失败，就装了lxde，比较朴素了
<jusss> 标准。。。systemd啥时候成标准了。。。让upstart和sys v 情何以堪。。。
<ganggang> 用得人多了就标准了：），普通用户，linux了解不深，只是拿来用用。
<jusss> dnssec貌似也还没成标准
<jusss> 看小说去，
<AK_47> gnome3那个状态栏能隐藏吗？
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • google是不是又被整了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392713 新装的suse 用google搜索页面总是出不来，百度就很正常 抓图3.png 百度就很正常 抓图4.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziliaina — 2012-11-10 16:24
<cherrot> ofan, VPN OK了？
<abine1> 火狐为什么更新版本那么快？
<maplebeats> abine1: 快么？
<abine1> å¿«
<abine1> 那是因为微软IE团队曾有一个习惯，Mozilla Firefox每发布一个大版本就送一个蛋糕
<abine1> 他们想吃蛋糕了
<abine1> 所以就把版本更新快一点
<abine1> 而Mozilla在采取了快速更新政策一个月有两三个版本之后，微软发现已经送不起蛋糕于是就不送了
<abine1> 微软本来是想讥讽火狐的
<abine1> 火狐干脆来个将计就计
<abine1> 加速版本更新
<ofan> cherrot: 你ssh用户名是？
<ofan> cherrot: 应该好了
<cherrot> ofan, cherrot   ssh我没发你公钥 你应该还没创建账户
<cherrot> ofan, 你不睡觉么？
<ofan> cherrot: 已经把ssh账户删了
<cherrot> ofan, vpn貌似连接不上  PAP认证？
<ofan> cherrot: chap
<ofan> v2
<cherrot> ofan, .
<cherrot> ofan, 看了下日志 应该是我这出了问题 已经验证成功了
<cherrot> ofan, Nov 10 17:05:10 ubuntu pppd[16413]: CHAP authentication succeeded
<cherrot> Nov 10 17:05:10 ubuntu pppd[16413]: LCP terminated by peer (MPPE required but peer negotiation failed)
<ofan> cherrot: ms chap v2
<ofan> cherrot: 128位
<cherrot> ofan, 好 我加上MPPE试试
<ofan> cherrot: ctcp ping我下试试
<cherrot_> ofan, 撒花～ momo~
 * cherrot IRC的ping是怎么计算时间戳的……
 * cherrot  从 ofan 处得到 Ping 回应时间：1352488805.46 秒 ......
<cherrot> ofan, 很稳定 thanks~   可惜网页速度不佳
<ofan> cherrot: 再ctcp一下试试
<ljf> 遇到个问题，centos6下配置tftp服务器，默认的目录（/var/lib/tftpboot)下的东西可以被下载，在/etc/xinetd.d/tftp文件中修改一下server_args的值，新的目录下的文件无法被下载，这是怎么回事？
<good-idea> -
<good-idea> -
<Guest86317> a
<abine1> 商业公司要求自己所依赖的软件系统必须在任何恶劣的环境下都运转良好，软件中所潜在的任何微小瑕疵，都有可能导致巨大的经济损失
<abine1> 美国人进了嘴的东西不能吐出口
<abine1> 怪不得他们不喜欢吃亚洲鲤鱼了
<abine1> 吃鱼肉之前，还要再认真检查一遍有没有刺，不然，吃到嘴里后，既不能下咽，又不能往外吐，是一件非常痛苦的事。
<ofan> abine1: 谁说的
<abine1> 江湖传闻了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 鱼刺卡到喉咙才是最痛苦的事
<abine1> ofan: 你例外
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我也很讨厌吃鱼刺很多的鱼。
<abine1> 美国人吃＂狗食＂
<ofan> abine1: 屁
<abine1> http://hi.baidu.com/mdazuykpehcdnqr/item/d48ac11cdc45d23cb93180cc
<kk> abine1,啥网址y 美国人吃＂狗食＂_做好自己_百度空间
<abine1> 自己去看吧
<ofan> abine1: 难道美国人吃鸡不吐骨头？
<abine1> 看了么？
<piggybox> abine1: 美国人不吃河鱼不是因为刺多，而是因为以前河水比海水污染严重所以养成了不吃河鱼的习惯
<abine1> 》》？
<cherrot> ofan, 我说为啥速度慢。。。BT忘记关了……Orz...
<ofan> cherrot: 喔槽
<ofan> cherrot: 敢挂bt
<ofan> 封了你
<cherrot> ofan, 求莫封号。。。
<ofan> cherrot: 给我冲10000 q币
<cherrot> ofan, 刚才看是80K/s的流量
<cherrot> ofan, 少点可以给～
<ofan> cherrot: 1000?
<cherrot> ofan, 30
<ofan> cherrot: 真的？
<ofan> q币能干嘛？
<cherrot> ofan, 不过我冲完俩会员后就还剩10个了
<ofan> cherrot: qq好友管理从哪里登录
<ofan> cherrot: 能不能看到谁删了我
<cherrot> ofan, 貌似不能吧  我好久没加过好友了的。。
<cherrot> ofan, 网页上有个好友管理面板
<ofan> cherrot: 记得好友管理可以看别人列表里有没有你
<ofan> cherrot: 网址
<fa1c0n> abine1: 那不是会有很多蛋糕吃？
<ofan> cherrot: im.qq.com上没有
<fa1c0n> ofan: 还用QQ？
<cherrot> ofan, http://id.qq.com/index.html?mod=myfriends-2-0#myfriends-2-0  这个？
<kk> cherrot,啥网址y 我的QQ中心
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 姐好
<wobu> 有人研究这个吗？http://mp.weixin.qq.com/cgi-bin/indexpage?t=wxm-callbackapi-doc&lang=zh_CN#token
<kk> wobu,啥网址y 公众平台登录
<ofan> cherrot: 还有，你们qq空间里的头像和人名完全是错的
<ofan> 丫给我弄了个女人头像
<ofan> cherrot: 貌似是这个
<fa1c0n> wobu: 你也想找马叔叔的微信？
<cherrot> ofan, 我从没玩过qq空间 lol
<wobu> 这个人家提供免费用的嘛
<wobu> 用来做客服不 错
 * cherrot 做饭去～
<abine1> fa1c0n: 木有
<fa1c0n> abine1: 没有太多的蛋糕？额！哎……
<ofan> cherrot: 发现妹子没有删我  欣慰了
<abine1> fa1c0n: 用纸做的蛋糕
<fa1c0n> abine1: 为什么那帮人，哪么小气？
<abine1> 坑
<fa1c0n> 才给纸的！靠……
<cherrot> ofan, :D
<abine1> 摆明就是取笑他们啊
<abine1> 所以就这样弄
<abine1> 原来是送的真蛋糕
<fa1c0n> 要是我，我就送个大大的蛋糕！然后然后画上个MM……
<abine1> 后来越送越小
<fa1c0n> 呵呵，不是不是微软IE那边没钱买了？
<abine1> 到最后变成用纸做的蛋糕
<abine1> 谁叫他们蛋疼
<abine1> 火狐发布一个重大版本
<abine1> 他们就送一个蛋糕
<BluebirdShao> gnome 那个 atl+f2 的程序叫什么名字的呀？
<abine1> 结果火狐加速更新谍
<abine1> 运行
<fa1c0n> abine1: 你怎么看火狐？
<BluebirdShao> 有人知道不？
<abine1> 我一直都在用火狐
<abine1> 即使在帮别人安装系统
<abine1> 我也帮他们安装了火狐
<BluebirdShao> gnome 的 alt + f2 的程序是什么呀？
<abine1> 运行
<fa1c0n> abine1: 嗯，我也是；嗯我跟你差不多！
<ofan> 学kde？
<BluebirdShao> abine1: 不是运行这个意思，是程序是什么来的？gnome-quick-laucher?
<fa1c0n> abine1: 凡是我用过的电脑除了有火狐还有一个opera！额……
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 我手机上用的Opera
 * ofan use chrome 
<abine1> 不用chrome
<ofan> 手机也chrome
<abine1> 不喜欢用chrome
<abine1> 除了搜索
<ofan> 喜欢chrome
<abine1> 尽量避免使用谷歌的东西
<fa1c0n> abine1: 电脑用opera最大的好处可以发邮件和聊IRC喔！其他的跟火狐没区别了……
<abine1> 除了搜索之外，很少用谷歌
<fa1c0n> ofan: 不太喜欢用谷歌的chorme！！
<abine1> 用火狐也可以收发右键
<abine1> 邮件
<abine1> 也可以聊IRC
<ofan> chrome很好用
<fa1c0n> abine1: 可是那是插件了！不是默认就有的东西！
<ofan> abine1: 这是浏览器
<abine1> Opera可以在电脑上访问手机网站
<ofan> irc 有weechat好用？
<ofan> 渣渣
<abine1> WAP的网站
<ofan> abine1: 现在还有wap？
<mntcdrom> ÎÒ²ÖªµÀ
<fa1c0n> ubuntu下那个不是有个可以访问手机的网站
<ofan> 都3g了
<abine1> 为毛木有？
<fa1c0n> 我记得m开头的不大用！
<abine1> 3G也有啊
<abine1> 手机上的网站
<abine1> 多了去
<fa1c0n> 那个还可以识别iphone手机
<ofan> 米国网站没有wap的貌似
<BluebirdShao> ofan: irc 只是协议呀，老大，weechat 是 client
<abine1> 布局专门为手机设计
<ofan> 就国内爱用
<abine1> 不是爱用
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 他说用浏览器上irc
<abine1> 木有流量
<ofan> p
<abine1> 你用不用
<ofan> mobile站只根据ua
<abine1> WAP不限流量
<ofan> 判断
<ofan> 我不用
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 木有3G网络
<abine1> 你用不用
<ofan> 不用
<ofan> 我有wifi
<abine1> 这里很多地方没有网络信号的
<abine1> 你以为到处有可用的WIFI信号？
<ofan> 我就没开网络
<ofan> abine1: 出门不上网
<fa1c0n> 我们这里连个3G网络信号都木有…………
<ofan> 到处都有wifi
<abine1> 我的是5块钱包100M流量
<ofan> 骗钱的
<abine1> 用来浏览手机网页
<abine1> WIFI骗钱？？？
<abine1> 不懂，用WIFI吃电多
<ofan> abine1: 不是wifi
<abine1> 什么骗钱？？
<ofan> gprs 3g
<abine1> 你说那个WAP上网骗钱？
<abine1> 哦
<ofan> abine1: 你都跟不上节奏
<abine1> 反正就是那样子了
<abine1> 我打字慢
<fa1c0n> abine1: 是做什么的打字慢？
<mntcdrom> ÓÃkopeteÉÏirc³öÏÖÂÒÂëÈçºÎ½â¾ö
<abine1> 没做什么
<ofan> mntcdrom: fix your encoding
<abine1> 太困了
<fa1c0n> abine1: 一边写码一边IRC聊天？
<abine1> cherrot你好
<abine1> NO
<cherrot_> abine1, hi :)
<abine1> fa1c0n: no
<fa1c0n> abine1: 嗯
<abine1> 我在看网页
<ofan> abine1: 看毛网页
<abine1> 在看怎么DIY一台电脑
<fa1c0n> 自从我看到IRC，我就不用QQ那个该死的东西了！
<ofan> fa1c0n: 怪不得你没妹子
<abine1> 尝试Ubuntu集群
<fa1c0n> ofan: 你怎么知道了！
<abine1> 现在不流行QQ了，现在流行YY
<fa1c0n> ofan: 明天过节，下午校长让我看着学校这帮学生网上报名，我的节日泡汤了……
<ofan> 现在流行微信
<abine1> QQ没有YY那么热闹
<mntcdrom> yyÊÇʲô
<kkk> mntcdrom say: yy是什么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> mntcdrom: use utf8
<ofan> or we can only see shit
<abine1> ofan危险的信号=危信
<fa1c0n> mntcdrom: YY就是YY.com！！！
<alvin_rxg> Title: WebYY | YY语音 (@ YY.com)
<abine1> 一个群组进行语音聊天的软件
<fa1c0n> YY和飞信都是他们刚刚吃来的时间用过几天罢了！没什么意思！不合群…！！
<ofan> abine1: 微信好
<mntcdrom> yyÊÇʲô
<kkk> mntcdrom say: yy是什么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> abine1: 你也没妹子
<w0w> mntcdrom: wtf...
<mntcdrom> ÎÒ
<mntcdrom> yyÊÇʲô
<kkk> mntcdrom say: yy是什么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iGoogle> 现在哪里还有 GB2312
<mntcdrom> 我是用GB2312呀
<abine1> ofan: 给介绍个
<ofan> abine1: imadper
<abine1> 大洋马
<ofan> 擦
<abine1> 嘿
<ofan> abine1: jusss?
<ofan> mntcdrom: 用utf8
<abine1> jusss？
<iGoogle> 啥破系统，还有GB2312
<abine1> NO
<abine1> iGoogle: 国家标准啊
<abine1> 不用GB
<fa1c0n> 应该是Win的系统吧？不然怎么会有GB2312？
<abine1> 用什么
<abine1> 对吧
<iGoogle> 现在哪里还是国家标准。@@@
<abine1> 有
<iGoogle> 早gbk了
<abine1> 比如奶水
<mntcdrom> 我是用slackware
<abine1> 奶粉就有新国标
<iGoogle> gb18030应该是国家标准
<fa1c0n> T/GB？
<abine1> 吃饭去
 * abine1 回来再灌水
<mntcdrom> Ò²¿ÉÓÃtutf8ºµÄ
<kkk> mntcdrom say: 也可用tutf8旱 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * fa1c0n 速度点可以会有美女来！
<iGoogle> 这破kk
<alvin_rxg> fa1c0n: 学校里不是有很多美女嘛？
<fa1c0n> alvin_rxg: 这个是必然肯定的事情！
<alvin_rxg> fa1c0n: 然后帮她们修电脑
<fa1c0n> 我，我老啦，没有年轻时间那么无聊了……
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 色狼才能看到很多美女。
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 求艳照
<iGoogle> 美女基本10%不到。
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 一边去
<alvin_rxg> 一边站满了排队看艳照的色狼
<mntcdrom> /topic
<fa1c0n> IRC可是看艳照？
<fa1c0n> 可是=可以？
<mntcdrom> -topic
<mntcdrom> -help
<fa1c0n> mntcdrom: 你无聊了？
<wobu> 还有什么好玩的IRC地址吗？推荐个来玩玩呗
<fa1c0n> IRC上找个说中文的就谢天谢地了！
<wobu> 谢谢天，谢谢地。我补谢一下
<mntcdrom> -help
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/235320
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/235321
<fa1c0n> iGoogle: 怎么回事呢？
<fa1c0n> iGoogle: 哇偶，大哥哥你好厉害耶！怎么做到滴呢？
<fa1c0n> o(∩_∩)o ......
<iGoogle> 测试网速。。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/235322
<fa1c0n> .....
<Slidesub> .........
 * abine1 吃饱喝足回来了
<abine1> 番茄带鱼
<fa1c0n> .....
<abine1> 清炒芥兰花
<fa1c0n> 有美女陪着？
<abine1> 木有
<abine1> 自己吃
<abine1> 还有大半箱子的青岛啤酒
<abine1> 不敢喝了
<abine1> 小肚子快出来了
<fa1c0n> abine1: 是青岛人？
<abine1> NO
<fa1c0n> abine1: 哎！
<fa1c0n> abine1: 我还以为你青岛人呢！
<fa1c0n> 额……
<abine1> 难道喝青岛=青岛人？
<fa1c0n> 不是，随口问问！
<abine1> 那喝可口可怜不就成了米国人
<abine1> 哈
<fa1c0n> 哈哈
<abine1> 你吃了吗？
<abine1> 三台电脑怎么用才好呢
<fa1c0n> abine1: 嗯，早就吃过了！跟可爱的学生们一起吃滴！
<abine1> 想把三台电脑的计算能力合并起来
<abine1> 你是老师？
<fa1c0n> abine1: 你想法不错！实际操作一下！
<abine1> 三台电脑的架构都不一样啊
<abine1> 一台老古董
<abine1> 英特尔P4 的630
<abine1> 一台AMD的老古董
<fa1c0n> 另外一台呢？
<abine1> 炫龙X2  TL-60
<abine1> 新的是AMD A10 5800k
<fa1c0n> 稳定性差！速度吖！
<abine1> 想办法
<abine1> 准备弄一个当服务器
<abine1> 自己用的服务器
<abine1> 在后台提供一些服务
<fa1c0n> 如果是我就一个用来扫地雷一个用来听歌一个看电影，最后一个来实际使用！
<abine1> 我主要用来挂机下载高清电影视频什么的
<fa1c0n> 嗯
<abine1> 要日夜不停下载
<abine1> 因为那些视频实在太大了
<fa1c0n> 哇，那不是很辛苦？
<fa1c0n> 你有没给他们加班费？
<abine1> 一个好几十GB
<abine1> 在后台下载啊
<fa1c0n> 吖？居然还想逃税的？额！哎！命苦的电脑吖！
<abine1> 就是下载到我自己架设的服务器上
<abine1> 这样子，我什么时候想看高清电影都行了
<fa1c0n> 这几个加起来多大硬盘吖？5T？
<abine1> 不用缓冲
<fa1c0n> 这倒是
<abine1> 一个2TB
<abine1> 一个1TB
<abine1> 3个160GB
<abine1> 一个320GB
<abine1> 下载完了再买新硬盘
<abine1> 对了还有一个120GB的固态硬盘
<abine1> 固态硬盘上面安装了一个Win7
<abine1> 那个系统我是没有用来上网的
<abine1> 上面也没有安装什么东西
<abine1> 用来安装了一个处理视频的软件
<fa1c0n> 空壳就是啦？
<abine1> 然后没了
<abine1> 我不想用来上网
<fa1c0n> 你懂视频后期处理？
<abine1> 恩
<fa1c0n> 有什么给力的新软件
<abine1> 没有
<qiao> 貌似吸纳在google好些了。。。
<qiao> 现在google好些了。。。
<fa1c0n> qiao: 谷歌的视频处理？
<abine1> 好个毛毛虫子
<fa1c0n> 我就的谷歌就一个3D的我玩过！可是不太会用
<fa1c0n> 而且很就之前了！
<abine1> google那个是3D建模
<fa1c0n> 嗯
<abine1> 用来弄3D模型设计
<abine1> 我还用来设计了自己家的房子
<fa1c0n> 我做了一个我们学校和我家的然后就丢垃圾桶里了！感觉让我不爽！
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 首席建筑师不错
<abine1> 那个软件就给力了
<abine1> 用来设计别墅
<fa1c0n> 还没用过！明天回家试试！
<abine1> 室内装修等等
<abine1> 那个很难找哦
<abine1> 没有中文的
<abine1> 都是英文版
<fa1c0n> 嗯，算了用中文的是一种逃避！
<fa1c0n> 用洋文成了
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 要花钱的
<fa1c0n> 这个就不爽了！
<abine1> 不花钱，谁给你用啊
<abine1> 人家开发软件很辛苦
<fa1c0n> 先看看，值这个钱再说！嗯
<abine1> 肯定值了
<abine1> 用好了
<abine1> 开始搬电脑了
<abine1> 把电脑搬回去
<fa1c0n> 用好了就像玩扫雷一样简单！
<fa1c0n> ？
<abine1> 今晚架设一个服务器
<fa1c0n> 额，你这是打算换根据地？
<abine1> 内部网络
<imtxc_> 。。
<abine1> 极客类型的
<qiao> fa1c0n: 不是，是前段时间google网页一直是没法登陆，今天发现尽然可以上去了。。。
<abine1> 工作室
<abine1> 各种硬件
<abine1> 各种配件
<fa1c0n> qiao: 这两天谷歌那个经痛没了？
<abine1> 用猫笼做机箱架子
<fa1c0n> abine1: 工作室？额！不错的注意！
<qiao> fa1c0n: 不知道，我现在用着还好。。。
<fa1c0n> abine1: 你自己的小型工作室？
<abine1> 嗯
<fa1c0n> qiao: 我这几天反正不用.tw和.hk的！
<abine1> 快速部署一个无线网络系统
<qiao> fa1c0n: 不过不知道过一会会怎么样，它这个没规律啊~~~
<fa1c0n> qiao:其他几个国家的貌似还正常点
<imtxc_> 这么gaoji
<fa1c0n> 谷歌这个女人经和没普吖！哎……
<abine1> 走了
<qiao> fa1c0n:唉~ ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<abine1> 关机
<fa1c0n> abine1: 嗯，记得回来
<abine1> 回去折腾硬件
<abine1> 嗯
<fa1c0n> qiao: 呵呵……
<fa1c0n> abine1: 嗯
<abine1> 折腾好了
<abine1> 回来汇报战果
<fa1c0n> abine1: 嗯，期待你打败你的电脑
<abine1> 我想吧机箱隐藏起来
<abine1> 把机箱隐藏起来
<fa1c0n> abine1: 隐藏？你怕什么呢？
<abine1> 没有啊
<fa1c0n> abine1: 额，嗯！
<abine1> 避免我不在的时候人家乱弄我的电脑啊
<abine1> 我这里人来人往的
<fa1c0n> 你可以弄个摄像头什么的来监控一下吖！开机的时间认认是不是他的主人！！！
<abine1> 监控没有用
<abine1> 物理接触到机器就不好了
<fa1c0n> 额……嗯也是
<abine1> 搞不好被关电源了
<abine1> 我就在其他地方连接不上了
<fa1c0n> abine1: 额，可是会停电的耶
<abine1> 我的系统都是通过无线网络桥接的
<abine1> 之间没有网线
<abine1> 有发电机啊
<abine1> 很少停电的
<fa1c0n> 自己的发电机？
<abine1> 这里有发电机的
<fa1c0n> 额，好吧
<abine1> 嗯
<dcatx> 机器扔好远，弄个瘦客户端岂不安全?
<fa1c0n> 无线的连接速度是不是会降低一些呢？
<abine1> 不会了
<fa1c0n> 额n
<fa1c0n> 嗯
<abine1> 就是用来下载而已
<abine1> 因地制宜，
<fa1c0n> 嗯
<abine1> 利用周围的环境对主机伪装一下啊
<abine1> 走了
<abine1> 很大了
<fa1c0n> 嗯
<imtxc_> ofan: 最近好慢好慢好慢啊
<ofan> imtxc_: 18大了
<kkk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 看了很多帖子发现只有安装ubutun的却没有说各种情况下卸载ubutun的方法？希望有老鸟出来为我等菜鸟总结一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392734 如题，比如大家很多都是双系统，那么双系统下硬盘，U盘，光驱，外加各种引导的安装方法中，怎么去卸载了， …
<hamo_home> adam8157: 我要找房子啊！
<adam8157> hamo_home: 为啥
<hamo_home> adam8157: 房子要到期了
<adam8157> hamo_home: 去和 dzhu 合租
<hamo_home> adam8157: 他太晚了
<hamo_home> adam8157: 我估计下周就得搬
<adam8157> hamo_home: 不是年底到期么
<hamo_home> adam8157: 我以为是年底...
<hamo_home> adam8157: 我记成12月15号了，结果是11月15号...
<adam8157> hamo_home: 搬吧, 反正你有钱
<hamo_home> adam8157: 滚粗...我都是按1200/month找的好呗...有钱个鬼
<adam8157> hamo_home: 以后有钱
<hamo_home> adam8157: 有钱个鬼
<hamo_home> adam8157: 我要去EMC啊！
<adam8157> hamo_home: 你租个一居好了
<hamo_home> adam8157: 没钱...我要去EMC啊！
<onlylove> kk啥时候改名叫kkk了……
<hamo_home> kkk: 笨蛋k
<kkk> hamo_home, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<wobu> kkk:kiss
<imtxc_> cryptkeeper 加密的目录新装系统后打不开了。。。
<imtxc_> 求助啊求助 好几个密码在里面。。。
<imtxc_> adam8157: 今天周末怎么也在啊
<adam8157> imtxc_: .
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo_home 要和你合租
<bluezd> adam8157: 来吧
 * hamo_home ...
<imtxc_> 大家有用cryptkeeper 的不。。
 * hamo_home 怕怕
<adam8157> bluezd: 你跟hama说
<imtxc_> bluezd: 你的房租多少钱啊
<bluezd> imtxc_: 1800
<imtxc_> bluezd: 在什么地方呢
<hamo_home> bluezd: 壕啊，租不起啊
<bluezd> imtxc_: 学知园
<bluezd> hamo_home: 我也没办法啊，当初太着急
<imtxc_> bluezd: 好贵
<hamo_home> bluezd: 你换房子不？我在找房子呢
<bluezd> hamo_home: 我这块 12 月末到期，然后重新找房子
<hamo_home> bluezd: 太晚了，我快要被扫地出门了
<onlylove> 装系统之前你没解密么
<bluezd> hamo_home: 你打算在哪找啊？
<hamo_home> bluezd: 先去公司内网看看有没有同事再转租，然后就基本回龙观这块的码农村了...
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我么
<hamo_home> bluezd: 活好量大又便宜
<imtxc_> 以前也重新装过系统，没有问题，这次不知道怎么了 挂载不了了
<bluezd> hamo_home: ......
 * bluezd 求保养
<imtxc_> hamo_home: 你去哪了
 * bluezd 求包养
<hamo_home> imtxc_: 还在百度啊
<imtxc_> hamo_home: 看你说要走啊，打算去哪了，面怎么样了
<imtxc_> ..
<onlylove> 你们都住在哪里现在……
<onlylove> 我就随便问下，因为也想搬家
<hamo_home> imtxc_: 木有下家
 * hamo_home 穷啊
 * hamo_home 明天去看房子...
<BluebirdShao> 有人知道 gnome Alt + F2 的程序是什么吗？
<kkk> 新 影音多媒体 • 问问有没有u盘数据恢复的软件，linux下的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392737 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziliaina — 2012-11-10 20:26
<CyrusYzGTt> BluebirdShao§ 類似 win+r
<AK_47> hi
<kkk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<wobu> hello
<kkk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> hamo_home: 黑毛
<kkk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<roylez_> hamo_home: 要买房了？
<hamo_home> roylez_: 嗯嗯，等你无偿赠送我全款呢，你送我了我明天就去买的
<roylez_> hamo_home: 你等吧
<hamo_home> roylez_: 恩，好的，说定啦
<hamo_home> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> hamo_home: 恩
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也要
<roylez_> hamo_home: 等着看我的遗嘱吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 行
<hamo_home> adam8157: 咱们买3套，咱俩一人住一套，然后一套租出去赚钱...就这么说定了.. cc roylez_
<onlylove> hamo_home: 你那套租的便宜点租给我吧
<roylez_> onlylove: 说好了等着看我遗嘱的，你先锻炼身体，免得在我前面挂了
<hamo_home> onlylove: 已然到期了啊
<caasi> 有沒有什麼簡單的方法可以讓其他人下載到我電腦上的資料？
<caasi> 學校宿舍
<onlylove> 自己搞NFS或者FTP
<caasi> 請問有具體的教程嗎？
<caasi> 或者相關的資料
<demo__> 鸟哥私房菜
<roylez_> hamo_home: 有些人激怒了非死不可的程序猿呢 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a74ecc4cjw1dyp4hs5gldj.jpg
<hamo_home> roylez_: ...
 * hamo_home 查查599是哪
<onlylove> caasi: 你自己宿舍里面？FTP会不？nfs如果对方也是linux
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d050af1gw1dyq7xv3ot6j.jpg
<kkk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * hamo_home 坑爹啊，并没有559啊！
<adam8157> roylez_: 神ps
<AK_47> caasi, 开个ftp看下
<caasi> onlylove: 不是自己宿舍，其實就是把電影傳給女生宿舍
<caasi> onlylove: 我這裡是linux，對方那裡是windows
<BluebirdShao> caasi: 如果是这样的话，可以装个飞秋
<caasi> BluebirdShao: 有工具最好了，我看下飛秋
<twang> caasi: ssh
<BluebirdShao> caasi: http://blog.renren.com/share/325284763/7571475187
<kkk> BluebirdShao ⇪ ti: 在Linux下安装飞秋（飞秋只是个例子） – 【人人分享-人人网】
<caasi> 好的
<caasi> 不過貌似她有在直接下載了
<caasi> 謝謝
<BluebirdShao> caasi: ^^
<onlylove> caasi: 拿移动硬盘拷贝了
<caasi> onlylove: 懶得下樓……
<onlylove> caasi: 当然还要看你们学校的网络结构，如果能相互通信的话ftp方便点
<caasi> onlylove: 那有沒有其他的思路呢
<twang> ssh也不错啊　linux自带服务
<caasi> onlylove: 比如說p2p之類的
<caasi> twang: 對方是windows
<caasi> 下周考計算機網路……也算是複習了…………
<fa1c0n> 我说什么一直没说话呢！仔细一看我居然掉线了！
<fa1c0n> =   =
<twang> caasi: putty连接你电脑下啊
<caasi> twang: 怎麼操作
<twang> caasi: 你开ssh 把端口开出去让她下
<caasi> twang: 我先man一下ssh。。。。
<caasi> twang: 怎麼開端口……
<twang> caasi: linux都自带的　不用配置　默认就行　你路由把端口开出去
<twang> caasi: /etc/rc.d/sshd start
<caasi> twang: 對ssh只用來登錄過
<caasi> twang: 端口好像默認有點問題卧記得
<caasi> caasi: archlinux
<twang> caasi: yes
<caasi> caasi: 然後現在是systemd會有什麼不同嗎？
<twang> /etc/rc.d/xxx/sshd xxx不同
<twang> caasi: level
<caasi> twang: 默認的端口是多少？
<twang> caasi: 23
<caasi> twang: 還是說可以指定端口？
<twang> caasi: 可以
<jusss> roylez_: 刚把说剑的 美女妖怪别吃我 看完，
<caasi> twang: 謝謝。我在看看
<jusss> roylez_: 这本写的还不错
<caasi> 學習了
<twang> caasi: np
<jusss> 晚上人好多
<jusss> 快赶上白天的一倍了
<imtxc_> test
<kkk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<LeithWong> 周末都有人挂着。。。
<imtxc_> 怎么了
<andyhuzhill> kkk, >\
<kkk> andyhuzhill, 你什么也没有说。  ㍭ 
<andyhuzhill> kkk,kk到哪去了？
<imtxc_> 啥
<jusss> http://twitter.com
<jusss> http://www.qq.com
<kkk> jusss,啥网址y 腾讯首页
<hamo_home> adam8157: 看了这个图，你就不应该怕别人歧视你啦
<hamo_home> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/67713abdjw1dyq760dfiij.jpg
<andyhuzhill> 那个牌子上写的是什么意思？ 虽然每个单词都认识 连在一起 看不懂额
<jusss> andyhuzhill: gays....
<newge> i
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 切换到 大于 10 的标签，要用哪个快捷键？
<alvin_rxg> 先列出窗口列表，然后选一个…
<alvin_rxg> 就像 tmux 默认的 alt-w
<hamo_home> if_else: 弟，这么gaoji的问题，只有 adam8157 这个同样gaoji的人才遇到过的
<adam8157> if_else: C-a ' 然后填数字回车
 * hamo_home 你看，果然
<fa1c0n> ....
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，我印象中，好像有个类似 16 进制，对大于 10 的数字一个标记
<jusss> screen是干啥用的? google打不开，没开机man不了
<if_else> 难道我凌乱了 ...
<adam8157> if_else: 你记错了, 可能有人绑定了
<if_else>  makes "C-a - 0" select window 10, "C-a - 1" window 11, etc
<adam8157> hamo_home: nnnnd
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，我没好好读 man
<adam8157> if_else: 太长了, 我也没怎么读
<twang> if_else: 这东西都是绑定滴
<twang> if_else: 跟tmux差不多
<if_else> twang: 兄，试了一下，才知道，是要配置过的
<hamo_home> adam8157: 不黑你不幸福啊
<jusss> hamo_home: 淫席今天咋安静了
<hamo_home> jusss: 看片去了我猜
<jusss> hamo_home: 果然是爱片人士
<hamo_home> jusss: 淫席嘛，怎能不看片...
<twang> hamo_home: 狂Ｍ他　弹他msg 看片不和谐
<jusss> hamo_home: 你android用啥输入法
<hamo_home> jusss: 百度输入法...oh yea
<jusss> hamo_home: 比sogou googlepinyin 好用？
<hamo_home> jusss: 不错啊我觉得，我厂出的不多的优秀的客户端产品
<jusss> hamo_home: 你的android里面有market吧
<hamo_home> jusss: 你说google play?
<jusss> hamo_home: en
<hamo_home> jusss: 有啊，安德猴的机子不都有么
<jusss> hamo_home: 额，貌似国产机都没有吧。。。
<hamo_home> jusss: 这个...你root了然后可以装了貌似...不过一般国产机都有个类似的东西
<jusss> hamo_home: 想从里面把googlepinyin找出来
<hamo_home> jusss: 就百度输入法吧，真心不错
<adam8157> hamo_home: 如果小康了, 就买那个
<hamo_home> adam8157: 太贵
<hamo_home> adam8157: 性价比不高
<hamo_home> adam8157: tp不是当年的tp了
<adam8157> hamo_home: 比你mba便宜2K呢
<hamo_home> adam8157: 性价比啊性价比
<jusss> hamo_home: 你mba了?
<chgurusky> ping ubuntu-cn, 请问 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ 这个是用来干什么用的呢？
<kkk> chgurusky ⇪ ti: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<hamo_home> jusss: YY中
<jusss> hamo_home: 最低价的mbp多少人民币
<jusss> 突然发现googlepinyin很好使
<jusss> 比搜狗好使
<jusss> 就是符号输入不如搜狗强大
<jusss> 其它的很不错吗
<adam8157> hamo_home: 啥性价比哦, 好用, 舒服才重要, 而且230便于携带
<mugebjgd> 无节操 还mbp
<mugebjgd> 显然thinkpad更给力
<hamo_home> adam8157: 怎么可能有mba好携带
<onlylove> 你们在讨论啥？还是电脑？
<adam8157> hamo_home: 小啊
<hamo_home> jusss: store.apple.com/cn看下就可以了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Apple Online Store 中国官方网站－购买全新 iPad 、配备 Retina 显示屏的 MacBook Pro 笔记本电脑、iPhone、iPod 等 - Apple Stor ... (@ apple.com)
<hamo_home> adam8157: mba更小啊
<adam8157> hamo_home: 不用他家软件
<onlylove> 真是的……有用的不行……非要研究没有的
<jusss> mugebjgd: 就无节操了，你把我接德国去，我也有节操了，lol
<hamo_home> adam8157: 删了装linux
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我在米国呢
<adam8157> hamo_home: 不如TP
<mugebjgd> hamo_home: 那垃圾键盘
<adam8157> hamo_home: mba键盘还垃圾
<mugebjgd> hamo_home: 和tp比起来差远了
 * hamo_home 这俩人一唱一和的...
 * jusss 同意
<onlylove> adam8157： TP卖了以后不如以前了
<mugebjgd> 苹果的键盘还能用来打字 我已经以为那键盘是拿来用脚踩的
<mugebjgd> 键程适合脚丫子
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那你一定喜欢msi了 lol
<mugebjgd> jusss: msi是垃圾
<mugebjgd> jusss: 做板子的厂商
<onlylove> 话说msi的机器不常见
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你android上用啥输入法
<mugebjgd> jusss: 搜狗或者google
<mugebjgd> jusss: 但是说实话 我不放心搜狗 所以还是用google
<jusss> mugebjgd: 把你的谷歌输入法发给我
<mugebjgd> jusss: 怎么发 自己从市场下载就是了
<jusss> mugebjgd: market里貌似找不到了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不能吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我2台手机都能找到
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我这已经找不到了。能找到google 日语输入法。。。
<jusss> hamo_home: 你在market里面还能找到googlepinyin吗
<hamo_home> jusss: 我看看啊
<hamo_home> jusss: 斯巴达，并上不了google playa
<hamo_home> jusss: 可以啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/tAG8Z   ... 德国人也用这货。。
<jusss> hamo_home: 有谷歌拼音?
<hamo_home> jusss: 搜 google pinyin ime
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 高级 家里我也用这个 才3欧
<jusss> hamo_home: 我的market出不来。。。
<hamo_home> jusss: 这个...
<hamo_home> jusss: 不懂了，太gaoji了这个问题
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 妹的… 电视里大鱼大虾的直接放笼子里了。。
<jusss> hamo_home: 你发份给我
<hamo_home> jusss: 你登陆google play了么？
<hamo_home> jusss: 也许是你的手机不支持这个版本
<jusss> hamo_home: 山寨机表示莫google play...
<hamo_home> jusss: 额...
 * adam8157 还得买个扩展坞, 显示器, 无线鼠标  呃...
<mugebjgd> jusss: 啥山寨机子？
<jusss> hamo_home: 不过你可以把play里面的软件安装到本机，然后用root explorer从/date/app/把从play装的软件copy到sdcard上，这样就都能用了，这是我无意间发现的偷play里面的软件，国内那些家伙估计也是这么搞得
<alvin_rxg> 胡萝卜，花菜，姜丝葱花，胡椒盐啥的，就一道菜 =.=
<hamo_home> jusss: ...
<jusss> mugebjgd: 来自于台湾的山寨机，莫有名字，，，
<mugebjgd> jusss: 重新刷啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你学做菜了？
<adam8157> bluezd: ping
<adam8157> bluezd: 扩展坞还得外带个电源?
<bluezd> adam8157: 对啊
<jusss> mugebjgd: 没rom刷毛啊，还是双卡双待的机子，咋刷。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 擦, 这东西好贵
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，是挺贵的，申请一个呗
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 没事干，随便看看 :D
<adam8157> bluezd: 我又不带去公司
<jusss> bluezd: 申请？能申请个妹子不
<bluezd> jusss: 那得跟老天申请
<bluezd> adam8157: 我有三个电源，自带一个，拓展坞一个，还给另配一个
<adam8157> bluezd: 送我一个...
<bluezd> adam8157: 行
<hamo_home> bluezd: +1
<adam8157> bluezd: 周一给咱?
<bluezd> adam8157: 行，就在我那，好像还没用过
<adam8157> bluezd: 那玩儿是意外多给你的, 貌似不用还 =,=
<jusss> adam8157: 身上插入那么多的线，不感觉难受吗
<adam8157> jusss: 你ICU了?
 * adam8157 bless 哈哈
<adam8157> bluezd: dzhu老师真给力
<bluezd> adam8157: ......
<jusss> adam8157: 。。。我说那个神马坞
<adam8157> bluezd: dzhu老师真给力
<adam8157> bluezd: dzhu老师真给力
<mugebjgd> bluezd: adam8157 扩展坞的电源太大了 出差太麻烦
 * hamo_home 谁要插入 adam8157 ?
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋坞
<iGoogle> 台湾蛋蛋坞
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 莫非扩展坞只能用90w?
<bluezd> mugebjgd: 和正常的电源一样的
<imadper> ... 一回家就看家你们gaoji...
<jusss> hamo_home: 那个神马钨要插入，lo
<mugebjgd> adam8157 功率不一样的
<mugebjgd> adam8157 我的2个电源就是大小不一样的功率不一样的
<imadper> adam8157: 台达还是高效, 有特别小的90w电源. taobao有卖.
<adam8157> imadper: 扩展坞要用90w? 一般本不就60w么
<mugebjgd> adam8157 你给扩展坞插小的电源的时候 cpu速度上不去
<jusss> 感觉google pinyin比搜狗好用
<imadper> adam8157: 我不知道. 不过, 功率高了没关系. 而且, 效率更好一些.
<imadper> adam8157: 我是说电的转换率.
<adam8157> .
 * imadper 你们有钱人, 才用tp呢...
<mugebjgd> imadper: 傻 公司给配的 自己谁买的起
<kkk> 新 初学者园地 • cairo-dock装好后没法正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392746 启动后提示如下信息： 屏幕截图.png 没法对cairo-dock进行设置，一点设置就会退出程序。 不知你们有没有遇到过这个问题？该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 前尘逐梦 — 2012-11-10 22:34
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说win8 运行很流畅？
<imadper> mugebjgd: 我知道他的是公司配的, 我只是想找个理由来说他是壕.
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: no idea
 * bluezd 谁赠我个妹子啊
<imadper> bluezd: 等我转正之后, 学么着帮你介绍妹子.
<alvin_rxg> bluezd: 国内到处是妹子，还要别人送你啊
 * bluezd 愁苦啊
 * jusss 同求妹子
<hamo_home> imadper: 你要转正啦
<jusss> 都22了还没妹子，唉
<imadper> hamo_home: 不一定呢...
<hamo_home> imadper: 转正了请我吃饭吧
<adam8157> ^^
<imadper> hamo_home: 行. 连 adam8157一起请.
<jusss> imadper: 转正了给我冲扣币吧
<imadper> jusss: ... 找 cherrot呀!
<bluezd> imadper: 求请吃饭
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 一起来!
<adam8157> bluezd: 你现在的电源是多少瓦的
<bluezd> adam8157: 65w
<jusss> imadper: 为了庆祝你转正，你找cherrot给我冲30扣币吧，让我的贝亚娜斗神穿上时装
<adam8157> bluezd: .
<imadper> bluezd: 你月薪65w!
<imadper> jusss: 你找他把, 我跟企鹅的人没话可说.
<jusss> imadper: 你们分手了?
<imadper> adam8157: 啥时候你有op了, 就借我几分钟.
 * hamo_home 目击
 * bluezd 目击
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 求帽子
<hamo_home> ...
<imadper> jusss: 知道错了吗?
 * imadper 多谢.
<hamo_home> imadper: 节操满满
<imadper> hamo_home: 我擦, 早知道不这么早还op了... cc imadpe
 * imadper 多谢... 我都不知道是谁.....
<imadpea> alvin_rxg: 人家一要就有帽子了，你给个帽子都不给，。。。。
<hamo_home> ...
 * hamo_home 求帽子啊
<alvin_rxg> 发生啥了？…
<imadper> imadpea: 知道错了没?
<imadpea> alvin_rxg: 小气鬼
 * hamo_home 求协助啊 http://segmentfault.com/game
 * imadper 玩够了, 多谢. 
<imadpea> imadper: 你没呀
<imadper> hamo_home: 你过了几关了?
<hamo_home> imadper: 卡在第三关了
<hamo_home> imadper: 求协助
<imadper> hamo_home: 等我看看先... 我刚打开, 过了第一关.
<qiao> imadper: what's +o ?
<imadper> qiao: 就是变身成`城管`
<imadper> qiao: 拥有查抄小贩的权力
<bluezd> hamo_home: 卡在第三关了
<qiao> imadper: 城管？好吧。。。 admin ?
<imadper> hamo_home: 玩不会这个.. 看来你注定光棍了...
<hamo_home> bluezd: 我也是
<hamo_home> imadper: 你还光棍...
<imadper> hamo_home: 我说的你好不好....
<imadper> hamo_home: 你都不看我说的是啥的...
<onlylove> hamo_home: 在玩啥？
<hamo_home> onlylove: http://segmentfault.com/game
<kkk> hamo_home,啥网址y 光棍节程序员闯关秀第1关(总共10关)
<freeflying> adam8157: hellogcc怎么样
<imadper> hamo_home: 第三关怎么过...
<adam8157> freeflying: 很棒啊
<hamo_home> freeflying: 我觉得不错啊，干货不少
<hamo_home> imadper: 正钻研呢
<imadper> hamo_home: ....
<onlylove> 这个很熟悉啊，以前玩过
<adam8157> freeflying: 算是有收获, 有干货的活动不多
<freeflying> adam8157: 来，回头我们也组织个
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的意思是, 有干货的活动不多, 凸显这个活动好
<onlylove> hamo_home: 这个好像以前在电脑爱好者还是哪里见过类似的
<hamo_home> onlylove: 我也见过差不多的
<good-idea> 我第二关都过不了了
<onlylove> 第二关多简单啊
<imadper> 第二关还好.....
<qiao> 这个貌似有点难过啊。。。
<qiao> 老说人进错门了。。。
<imadper> qiao: C-u
<alvin_rxg> =.=!  第一关我看了下源码，直接第2关的密码告诉我了… 明明还在第一关的说。。
<onlylove> 你太狠了上来就看源码……
<onlylove> 其实可以按下c+a的说
<good-idea> 第二关过了
<imadper> 我擦,  你们一帮白痴, 明天就光棍节了, 不考虑怎么着去找个妹子, 非得浪费时间玩这个鸟游戏. cc hamo_home
<hamo_home> imadper: 还一个小时就光棍节了
<onlylove> 没办法……妹子说学车去了到元旦没时间
<onlylove> 就玩这个了
<imadper> hamo_home: 那你还浪费时间玩这个鸟游戏?!
<imadper> hamo_home: 还不去做仰卧起坐?
<hamo_home> 。。。
 * hamo_home 求妹纸
<onlylove> 话说新的驾照考试什么时候开始
 * bluezd 同求
 * imadper 同求
<wobu> 新浪微博小助手: 糗事百科[v]: 今天，我的强迫症男友在和我ooxx时弄响了自己的指关节，结果他不得不停下来继续弄响另外9个，我靠
<hamo_home> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 第二关密码怎么得到?
<qiao> 艹，毛游戏 。。。。 找妹子才是重点。。。。
 * imadper fedora18调票到明年了! 老子又没法拿衣服了!
<qiao> 第二关的密码在哪？
<qiao> 我都找了半天了。。。
<bluezd> hamo_home: 过了吗？ 我想不出来咋过
<qiao> 一直被电脑调戏
<hamo_home> bluezd: 还在想
<imadper> qiao: ... 渣渣.. C-u!
<imadper> qiao: ctrl+u
<qiao> imadper: 我知道是看源码
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 看出来了
<BluebirdShao> 第三关果然不知道怎么过
<imadper> qiao: 源码里面不是有密码嘛....
<onlylove> qiao: 源码里面
<qiao> imadper: onlylove 我一直输入地址栏后面k=的那个值。。。
<qiao> 哎。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 第二关密码是输入到地址栏的
<qiao> imadper: 太挫了我。。。
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 同感. to qiao
<qiao> imadper: 。。。
<good-idea> 那第3关了
 * hamo_home 第三关顺利完成！
<imadper> hamo_home: 你丫还真无聊...
<imadper> hamo_home: 目测你, 九年之内找不到女朋友.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 我想会不会是base64加密
<hamo_home> imadper: ...
 * imadper 说九年那真是客气了...
<alvin_rxg> 明明是 md5..
<imadper> sha10240
<bluezd> hamo_home: http://www.douban.com/group/jiecaozu/
<kkk> bluezd,啥网址y 这里没有节操可言（请注意尺度）小组
 * BluebirdShao 我也觉得是
<hamo_home> bluezd: 果然够无聊...
 * hamo_home 第五关居然是二维码
<onlylove> 你们还有什么加密方法……
<alvin_rxg> sha
<alvin_rxg> base64 不是加密的
<onlylove> 应该是sha了
<alvin_rxg> sha 好多了…
<onlylove> 谷歌好慢啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 第六关卡住了
<hamo_home> 第五关怎么搞？
<BluebirdShao> 怎么反算呀？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 保存图片,然后用cat查看
<BluebirdShao> 第三关怎么反算呀
<onlylove> 靠……不用linux玩不了……
<onlylove> 算了……过几天再说
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] echo -n 4|md5sum
<onlylove> 我想想，type可以不……
<void1> UbuntuTalk, 为什么在这里用md5?
<void1> UbuntuTalk, 第3关也不是3的md5呀
 * hamo_home 第8关咯
<onlylove> hamo好快
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 第三关是4的MD5码
<roylez_> hamo_home: 啥？
<roylez_> hamo_home: total recall马马虎虎还可以看看
<hamo_home> roylez_: 这么块就一个片
<hamo_home> roylez_: 快枪手啊
<void1> UbuntuTalk, 不是说第3关的答案，第2关的答案不是3的md5呀，如何知道第3关的答案是4的md5的呢？
<BluebirdShao> void1 不知道喏，反正到第6关了
<onlylove> 这个不要规律的
<onlylove> 只是猜
<void1> 不知道那怎么过的关？
<onlylove> 猜一切的可能
<BluebirdShao> hamo_home: 第6关怎么过呀
<void1> 没有任何提示不是很无聊？
<onlylove> 我在想windows底下怎么整那二维码
<BluebirdShao> void1 只有看源码，看路径
<hamo_home> BluebirdShao: 什么题目？
<BluebirdShao> hamo_home: 第6关，f4de502e58723e6252e8856d4dc8fc3b, 只能告诉你这么多
<void1> BluebirdShao, 但是从源码，路径，如何推断出第3关的答案是 md5(4)的？
<BluebirdShao> void1 乱搞一通的
<BluebirdShao> void1 用尽所有能用到的办法
<onlylove> 靠……用记事本解决了
<hamo_home> BluebirdShao: google一下
<BluebirdShao> awsome.
 * BluebirdShao 第7关
<onlylove> 第八了……
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 我不试了，真接告诉我方法吧
<onlylove> 难道8到9改地址了？
<onlylove> BluebirdShao: 你把7给你的那个地址直接贴就好了
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: perfect
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 第九关坑爹呀
<BluebirdShao> UbuntuTalk: 这么快就过去啦
<onlylove> 为啥总是转到一呢……
<roylez_> hamo_home: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=686.1000925.1000774.60&id=15126686575
<kkk> roylez_,啥网址y 【美国代购】新的亚马逊kindle 4来了！全新产品，国内现货！！-淘宝网
<hamo_home> roylez_: kindle官方要入华了都
<roylez_> hamo_home: 我还是持怀疑态度的，不能买米国书的kindle是废柴
<roylez_> hamo_home: 国内的要是跟卓越账号绑定就要哭了
<soiamso> roylez_: 卓越的名字完全不用了
<roylez_> soiamso: 恩
<roylez_> soiamso: 亚马逊了不起
<hamo_home> 第8关如何搞啊？
<onlylove> 我觉得可能改地址了
<onlylove> 但是总是跳到第一关
<BluebirdShao> UbuntuTalk是不是已经过了第8关了
<BluebirdShao> UbuntuTalk: 第8关咩搞的呀
<BluebirdShao> “钥匙就在手里, 门却不知所踪” 想暗示什么东东呢？
<hamo_home> BluebirdShao: 你看网页里有个表单，没有action
<hamo_home> BluebirdShao: 应该是地址变了
<BluebirdShao>  hamo_home 我不懂网页编程的
<onlylove> 地址变了，我也这么想的……可是……
<onlylove> 看微博已经有人穿了
<onlylove> 要不要试试whois
<hamo_home> get->post
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 不明白他是怎么把压缩包文件变成base64编码的,我真想学学
<hamo_home> 第9关么？
<onlylove> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=http%3A%2F%2Fsegmentfault.com
<kkk> onlylove,啥网址y Netcraft What's That Site Running Results
<onlylove> 不知道该咋办了
<onlylove> hamo在想想办法
<hamo_home> onlylove: get -> post
<onlylove> hamo_home: 怎么做
<onlylove> hamo_home: 另存网页么
<hamo_home> 恩
<hamo_home> GET请求换成POST
<onlylove> 但是还是第八啊……
 * hamo_home 不玩了不玩了，睡觉！
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 给点提示？
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 通关了把第8和第9的过法发我邮箱啦，bluebird.shao@gmail.com
<BluebirdShao> 学 hamo_home 睡觉去了
<onlylove> BluebirdShao: 哪里那么容易……
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 我是用 c/c++ 和 java 的，对 html 不熟呀，看不出来有什么问题
 * BluebirdShao 抱着枕头睡觉去
<onlylove> BluebirdShao: 我压根就不是程序员……
<alvin_rxg> 你们还真在玩啊。。。 那我要不要推荐你们去玩 hacker.org 呢？不光是编程，还有图像音频社会心理认知 blabla 的一大堆东西
<alvin_rxg> http://www.hacker.org/challenge/
<kkk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Challenge
<alvin_rxg> 以前是想去玩，后来发现所需要的知识远远超出了我的范围…
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 第八关了……郁闷着呢
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 给我看看
<onlylove> http://segmentfault.com/game/?k=1e60a67c02aa488f222a8d2f9095ea80
<alvin_rxg> =.= 页面源码… 我这进错门
<onlylove> KK呢，出来干活
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那你就从第一关开始，你把网址的game后面都去掉
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 前面很简单
<alvin_rxg> 不会…
<onlylove> http://segmentfault.com/game/
<kkk> onlylove,啥网址y 光棍节程序员闯关秀第1关(总共10关)
<onlylove> 不带这么玩的
<onlylove> 说帮忙又说不会
<alvin_rxg> 哪个不简单啊… 不都是跟 hacker.org 一样的，都不难，就看你想不想得到，就看有没有这知识在你脑袋里
<onlylove> 没事了……你不会的我和你说好了
<alvin_rxg> :D
<onlylove> 折腾……难道还要我自己架设webserver
<onlylove> 不是……要抓包么……我机器上没工具%
<alvin_rxg> 这么高级？还要抓包？
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 抓包？ 来个wireshark就够了
<onlylove> 应该不是抓包……
<onlylove> 但是……
<onlylove> 我再想想
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc chacha内置存储好小
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我才知道我的htc desire z的内置存储好大 1.5G
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那是老古董了呀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc chacha?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和htc desire z一个时代的
<onlylove> cookie是有时间的……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 键盘机
<alvin_rxg> 似乎都是10年左右的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: chacha晚些
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备刷机弄成asia的rom
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: miui ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 官方的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 第三方的还是不稳定
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用了将近1个月的cm 确实不稳定
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且最不能忍受的是 听fm 一定要打开蓝牙
<alvin_rxg> :D  当初谁在夸 cm 来着
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用久了就知道 cm不好了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 有头绪没
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 什么头绪
<onlylove> 你没折腾那个啊？
<onlylove> 我还以为你在弄呢
<alvin_rxg>  艹，不是说了我需要你的页面源码么？我这边 cookie 对不上，它又不会给我看的
<onlylove> 我这边cookie都过期了
<mugebjgd> al
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是现在也用的是sony的rom么
<onlylove> <html>
<onlylove> <head><title>光棍节程序员闯关秀第8关(总共10关)</title></head>
<onlylove> <body style="background: #172024; color: #54BA3E; font: 100%/1.5 Menlo, Consolas, Courier, monospace; text-align: center; padding: 10% 0 0 0">
<onlylove> <h2>光棍节程序员闯关秀第8关(总共10关)</h2>
<onlylove> <p>有时候事情就是这么简单</p>
<onlylove> <p>钥匙就在手里, 门却不知所踪</p>
<onlylove> <form method="GET">
<kkk> onlylove:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 你傻吧
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: code.bulix.org
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: onelove是谁？
<alvin_rxg> 不认识
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你小弟？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果然好傻
<onlylove> 我刚才没贴上才直接贴的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 等玩完了这个，你试试 hacker.org 吧 :D
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 不可能没贴上
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我能贴上我冒那么大险在这刷屏啊
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 那你有够笨
<onlylove> mugebjgd: Antispam verification failed.
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 输入那个码就是了
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/b0rrm3-82444
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 它不是已经有告诉你怎么做了么？。。。
 * mugebjgd 看pps
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 网址里不能直接替换嘛？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 能替换早替换了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 点击 textinput 然后按 回车键呢
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 明显不行
<alvin_rxg> 你做啥了
<alvin_rxg> 明显回车键可以提交的
<m0ugly> 你们好
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 谢谢提示，我用firebug解决了
<mugebjgd> m0ugly: 摸丑
<alvin_rxg> - -! 不需要那么麻烦吧？
<m0ugly> 除了这个频道，在这个服务器中国聊天室有没？
<alvin_rxg> m0ugly: /list | grep cn
<m0ugly> 呵呵，好的
<m0ugly> alvin_rxg, 你自己认识吗
<terios> document.forms[0].submit(keys)
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 就是需要个调试器……把修改过的表单提交下
<onlylove> 有没有什么东西可以批量把2进制转换成16进的
<alvin_rxg> xxd
<alvin_rxg> 错了… 你用 bc dc 吧
<onlylove> 最后一题，全0和1
<onlylove> 我在研究怎么找有用的信息
<onlylove> 有人提示说是BASE64
<alvin_rxg> 0 和 1 和 bas64 没关系吧
<onlylove> 不对，倒数第二题……还不是最后一题
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 再给我看看 :)
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 70多KB……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: pastebin.com
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/m6k4g2-82445
<onlylove> 我有做填空题的感觉
<popolon> 有没有十六进制的？
<m0ugly>  进制 = bit ?
<popolon> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/十六进制
<kkk> popolon ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<m0ugly> base
<soiamso> onlylove: python 2进制读入
<onlylove> soiamso: 老大……我现在用的win……如果是linux早就想办法了
<soiamso> onlylove: 下载python
<onlylove> soiamso: 3G上网，流量啊
<soiamso> onlylove: 你有什么工具？
<onlylove> 一个上网本能带啥……
<soiamso> onlylove: javascript
<cleamoon> 累死了
<onlylove> 我郁闷死了
<soiamso> onlylove: 这个一定有的
<onlylove> soiamso: 我不会那东西
<soiamso> onlylove: lua 下载量比较低
<onlylove> 我看看我优盘里面那个XAMPP有没有python吧……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: http://code.bulix.org/9vc4fx-82446?raw   转换好了，带 _ 的都转换成 FF 了
<soiamso> onlylove: 没有记错 lua 也可以读字面量
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 谢谢啊，虽然不知道有用没……
<soiamso> onlylove: lua 224K
<onlylove> soiamso: perl行不……
<onlylove> soiamso: 我这有个XAMPP里面有个perl
<onlylove> soiamso: 但是就一个perl.exe
<soiamso> onlylove: 不会
<onlylove> soiamso: 我最近刚买到那本小骆驼，还没看明白……
<soiamso> onlylove: 最好看 o'reilly 出的
<onlylove> soiamso: 就是奥莱利的那个小骆驼书
<onlylove> learning perl
<fivesheep> yo
<onlylove> winhex可以搞不
<fivesheep> perl sucks
<soiamso> onlylove: 你有什么浏览器？ 最好就是 javascript
<onlylove> 我有FF啊……这个没问题吧
<soiamso> onlylove: firefox console mode
<onlylove> soiamso: 这个啥东西？
<onlylove> 没用过
<soiamso> onlylove: 你学perl不搞javascript等于没用
<fivesheep> perl和javascript有什么关系
<onlylove> soiamso: 我刚买书……里面什么东西都不知道……
<onlylove> soiamso: 我刚看了变量和常量，然后list和array
<soiamso> onlylove: firefox 搭配 firebug
<onlylove> soiamso: 一直都有
<soiamso> onlylove: 可以在 firebug 里面写 js
<onlylove> soiamso: 不过不做网页开发，所以firebug基本是摆设
<onlylove> soiamso: 今天做那个游戏，第一次用firebug
<soiamso> onlylove: 最新版本的，firefox好像都有 web开发者工具
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 每个字节都是 0 开始，可以肯定是 ascii 一类的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我用winhex搞了下，看看能弄成二进制文件不，据说是压缩包变base64……ubuntutalk说的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: s/FF/20/   http://code.bulix.org/5aoeqk-82447?raw
<alvin_rxg> 压缩包？
<onlylove> 天知道是不是……你可以看下log
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk	[笑看风云马甲] 不明白他是怎么把压缩包文件变成base64编码的,我真想学学
<onlylove> 这个是今天的log
<alvin_rxg> =.=  base64 blabla.zip ?
<onlylove> 我觉得不是……
<onlylove> 可是也没人半夜折腾这个
<alvin_rxg> 我艹， s/_/1/ 还真是 base64
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 太邪恶了！！！
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 求指点求提示
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你说你是 windows 哇，那的确不方便
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 没事……我可以重启机器，虽说优盘上那个不是太好用
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 需要什么东西只管说
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: vim - => s/_/1/g  ====>>>> bc bin2hex ====>>>> change to bin ====>>>> tar axf  ====>>>> pic
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: bc 计算的时候，我把文件编辑成这样的…… http://code.bulix.org/1omth7-82449
<alvin_rxg> 直接 bc -i file
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 等下我重启下机器
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/PpvhZ
<alvin_rxg> 艹，作者用的是 mac 系统
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 好了，这系统让我不小心升级了个库文件……打算过几天直接更新的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<onlylove> 我打算编译apache来着，发现依赖关系坏了
<onlylove> 从backports升级了个库文件
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛用
<onlylove> 最近不是打算学perl么
<alvin_rxg> 学就学了，干嘛非得 cgi 呢？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: moin
<onlylove> 我刚查log怎么404啊
<onlylove> 那个刚才的log再给我看下
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: moin moin
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: http://code.bulix.org/m6k4g2-82445
<onlylove> 不是这个……
<onlylove> 你刚才的操作记录
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 擦，这是啥？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: vim - => s/_/1/g  ====>>>> bc bin2hex ====>>>> change to bin ====>>>> tar axf  ====>>>> pic
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 问 onlylove
<onlylove> superTJD: 有兴趣玩不？ibus真慢
<superTJD> onlylove: 先瞅瞅看
<dcatx> tmd,最少买个二层的交换机啊，现在满网arp攻击，没谱了都
<dcatx> 我一个客户
<dcatx> 果然pppoe还是王道啊
<onlylove> superTJD: 我找不到了，应该是光棍节程序员闯关秀第9关你google这个，有个微薄
<superTJD> onlylove: 擦，有够无聊的
<dcatx> 嗯？url放出来瞅瞅
<mugebjgd> 日的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc chacha刷机失败
<alvin_rxg> yeah
<dcatx> 线刷？
<dcatx> 提前装recovery了没有？
<dcatx> 重新再卡刷回去就是了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是不成功 看来还是要s off
<cleamoon> NND,闯关第三关就卡住了...
<onlylove_> 不难的
<onlylove_> 问题是我的vim怎么替换不了_
<onlylove_> 知道了……慢慢整
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 第三关怎么弄...除了地址我没看出任何诡异的地方...
<onlylove_> 第三关地址K后面换成4的md5
<cleamoon> onlylove_, ......居然成功了......关键是怎么想到的.....
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: http://uploadpie.com/PpvhZ  哦，忘了这个链接了
<onlylove> cleamoon: 瞎猜的
<cleamoon> onlylove, ..........
<onlylove_> cleamoon: 真的……有很多时候就凭经验的
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 我再问下那个bc的问题……我不是很明白那个东西怎么用
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 我也不明白。。。
<cleamoon> onlylove_, ....为什么我的经验告诉我应该是hex...
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 你可以用maxima
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 我机器上转换不了啊
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 第五关图片显示什么.....我没可以扫那个的手机.....
<onlylove_> cleamoon: 我猜了n次，从地址上判断的
<cleamoon> onlylove_, ......
<onlylove_> cleamoon: 那个没难度……我用记事本解决的
<onlylove_> 把文件存下来，记事本打开
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 二维码也能用记事本解决？
<onlylove_> 你知道怎么把文件转换进制不？
<onlylove_> 他就给你个二维码的图而已
<onlylove_> 你可以用CAT显示
<alvin_rxg> echo -e `cat hexfile`
<alvin_rxg> echo -e `cat hexfile` > newfile
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 我就问你呢……那个bc bin2hex怎么讲？
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 什么叫文件转换进制？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: http://code.bulix.org/ou0k0w-82450 vim 编辑好后，文件开头加两行，末尾加一行。然后 bc -i file > newfile
<onlylove_> 你到第九就知道我为什么要转换了，全0和1
<alvin_rxg> 简单说就是把 bc 脚本化了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 玩完了再继续 hacker.org 吧 :D
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我想啊，可是我还么睡觉，下周二要上班
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 玩归玩，你啥时候睡觉是你的事
<cleamoon> onlylove, 写个程序不好吗
<onlylove> cleamoon: 写什么程序
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你是不是特别想知道我抓狂会做什么
<alvin_rxg> yo
<cleamoon> onlylove, 二进制转化呀
<onlylove_> cleamoon: 这么快到9了？
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 现在6
<alvin_rxg> 有时间真想继续玩玩 hacker.org ..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, hacker.org怎么玩？
<alvin_rxg> Title: hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online (@ hacker.org)
<onlylove_> 你玩到什么地方了
<onlylove_> 你刚才那命令玩不了，实在困了……
<onlylove_> 我把方法发邮件睡了……
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 注册了，开始玩它的 challenge 就行。把各个题目解决就行了。只是它要求的知识面太广了，我做了20来题就做不下去了
<onlylove_> 一共多少
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 等等，第六关那个什么玩意
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 真的吗？这是好东西，看我一年打传他
<cleamoon> 反正今年没事干
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: :D  你去看看 top 就知道还没有人 100% 过的
<onlylove_> 第六关啊？google
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 用google不算作弊吗.....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://www.hacker.org/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=21770  challenges 我做了46题
<kkk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y hacker.org :: Viewing profile
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 344，很不错呀
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 分4大类， http://uploadpie.com/sZwqR
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 344 是啥？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你是344名呀
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你看错了……排名 1828..
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 都是靠 runaway robot 拉的排名…
<cleamoon> 怎么关关都是md5.......
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不是top344吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 所以那个不好玩…
<onlylove_> 往后就不是了，你有web调试器没
<cleamoon> onlylove_, firebug？
<onlylove_> 嗯
<onlylove_> 有一关要用
<onlylove_> 现在是几？
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 7
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这暗码会破解嘛？ :D  http://uploadpie.com/AThsD
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 哪个不好玩？
<onlylove_> 这个太简单
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 就是 onlylove_ 在玩的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 莫斯码吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 是
<onlylove_> 莫尔斯码……
<onlylove_> 7过了没
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这些以前解开的迷题，现在都不会了……  http://uploadpie.com/jXX6w
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 这么短纸笔解决呀
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这些都是刚开始的题目，当然简单啊
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 没有.....依旧不知所云
<onlylove_> 你……这个直接替换
<onlylove_> 赶紧的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 先前图片那题，得要用别的图片编辑软件来处理一下的…
<cleamoon> onlylove_, NND，脑筋急转弯吗
<onlylove_> 就是脑筋急转弯
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 处理成什么？蒙娜丽莎吗？
<onlylove_> 4点半之前过不了8说下
<onlylove_> 我快被9整疯了
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 什么4点半？
<onlylove_> 现在4点，你如果4点半还么过8就说下
<cleamoon> onlylove_, ...哦
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 不是已经告诉你答案了么…… http://uploadpie.com/PpvhZ
<onlylove_> 什么？那个图里面的HEX？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 对啊，解开后是那个图片呀
<onlylove_> 然后那个图里面的字母是地址？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 不知道… 反正最后就是这样一个。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: shitty... 刚图片那个是… gif... 过一段时间它会闪的。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://www.hacker.org/challenge/img/swirl.gif
<Terios_> 这么晚，还有人。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 把那一帧拿出来看看
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<onlylove_> 应该是的，你如果没玩过的话，玩过的话直接替换地址应该就可以
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 太诡异了...
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 我估计半点之前没戏....关键是我完全不明白那句话什么意思....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: :D 所以才好玩呀
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 中文那个没意思的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 特别是第3题，一到那里我就觉得不好玩
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 第三题太2了....
<alvin_rxg> :P
<onlylove_> cleamoon:按F12开调试器
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 有了
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 然后呢？
<onlylove_> 修改method的属性，把get改成post
<onlylove_> 然后在页面的表单里面点下鼠标，按回车提交
<cleamoon> onlylove_, ......那个，能解释一下吗？不明白的说
<onlylove_> 就是提交表单
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 那get是什么？
<onlylove_> 获取
<onlylove_> 你如果不明白html这个不太好做
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 好吧....那忽略过去吧
<cleamoon> onlylove_, 第九关一堆_怎么转文件？
<onlylove_> 这个就我刚才发愁的问题
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 答案是这个 :D http://uploadpie.com/PpvhZ
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, y?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 好吧，第九关好是不明白
<cleamoon> 还
<onlylove_> 你研究下html吧，第九关就那东西
<cleamoon> onlylove_, html？不是php？
<alvin_rxg> vim - => s/_/1/g  ====>>>> bc bin2hex ====>>>> change to bin ====>>>> tar axf  ====>>>> pic
<onlylove_> html也有表单的吧？php?这个不太清楚……不过差不多的，就是修改下方法，把获取改成提交
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 为什么？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg,  为什么_是1？
<onlylove_> 谢谢alvin，天亮前解密完成
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 猜的
<cleamoon> al
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ........
<onlylove> 这没啥吧
<onlylove> 今天11月11号啊
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 因为 onlylove 说有人提到了 base64，base64编码最后一位往往是"="，查了下它的 ascii，就补上了1 。。
<onlylove> 当然是用1替换
<cleamoon> ..................
<cleamoon> 各种诡异呀
<onlylove> 这有什么……多正常……
<onlylove> 睡觉去……有时间玩玩alvin那个网址里面的，我觉得其实没必要全通，尽可能会多的东西
<onlylove> hack精神而已
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: hacker.org 里边多一题，知识面就会多一点…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那个要去做的，看起来很好
<alvin_rxg> 慢慢玩吧
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 可是人的精力是有限的，黑客也仅仅局限于自己擅长的那部分，不可能什么都会的
<alvin_rxg> 跟那啥 euler project 之类的差不多的
<cleamoon> onlylove, 我知道的很多hacker会的都很诡异
<cleamoon> onlylove, 比如有一个程序员就是职业跳舞的和业余摄影的
<onlylove> cleamoon: 建议你看下黑客与画家
<onlylove> cleamoon: 你看完那本书以后应该对hacker有一定理解
<onlylove> cleamoon: hacker不仅仅局限于计算机，是个很宽泛的概念
<cleamoon> onlylove, 看过了，看完基本没感觉
<onlylove> cleamoon: 在国内提到好像就计算机
<onlylove> cleamoon: 我看书比较慢……很羡慕看书快的，不过我建议你多看几遍
<cleamoon> onlylove, 我身边的真正的hacker基本都是弄计算机的，除了我爸
<cleamoon> onlylove, 多看就快了
<onlylove> cleamoon: 像leraning perl这书中文的我看的都不快，更不用说英文原版了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, runaway robot你到多少了？
 * piggybox 看完007归来
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 120 左右吧。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 用了多长时间？
<alvin_rxg> 10 来分钟吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我同学用了个别的算法，不到1分钟160多关全过了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......你们不是手动弄的？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 开头5关手动玩的吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 圣诞后我再继续玩 hacker.org 吧。目前没多少时间
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, flash怎么自动玩？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 去论坛看看吧…
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 或者你过一关的时候看看网址变化吧……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .....传说中的穷据吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你可以穷举… 我的方法是穷举的基础上改进的，还不算有效算法
<alvin_rxg> 好像到最后的时候，格子数是 很大的 的吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 但是方法应该不会很难吧
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 要我提示我同学的方法嘛？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我需要提示怎么测试我想出来的算法的办法
<alvin_rxg> 哦。。我看看该怎么说
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 生成一个大列表，然后用firefox载入n多次？
<cleamoon> 那有点2呀
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 首先你得自己写个程序，然后自动提交 GET 请求，将 path=RD 这样的参数发过去。再判断返回的数据
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我的代码都删光了…没保留…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 拿什么语言写？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这是我同学的，他也好久没玩了 http://www.hacker.org/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=21742
<kkk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y hacker.org :: Viewing profile
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 随便呀， perl, python, ruby, c, c++, java, javascript, blabla, blablabla 哪个你会的就用哪个
<alvin_rxg> bash 也可以
<cleamoon> 好强
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, c怎么提交get？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 学 socket 编程 先…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ..........
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: perl/python/ruby 的话，我建议你学学 ruby
<alvin_rxg> multi-paradigm: object-oriented, imperative, reflective, functional
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不是一般都推荐python吗....
<alvin_rxg> 你喜欢一堆缩进嘛？…
<piggybox> cleamoon: 两个没啥太大差别
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我十分讨厌纯缩进.....ruby不需要吗？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 就是python的库多一点
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: ruby 跟 perl/c 的缩进差不多
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那不错呀
<piggybox> 其实早年ruby也想采用python风格缩进，可是语法上有些地方搞不定就算了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你可以看看这个帖子 :D http://www.hacker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=654
<kkk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y hacker.org :: View topic - Teach me how to hack this puzzle
<piggybox> cleamoon: python库是非常多，除了web上比ruby差点
<cleamoon> piggybox, 其实也没几个真用python写程序，一般就是小脚本......
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 好吧....那离解决还早着呢.....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 别说你真一个语言都不会啊…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, socket编程是要看《unix高级编程》吗？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我会基本的ansi c
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那我建议你这样，学一个基本的脚本语言，用来下载页面和上传数据。算法部分由
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那我建议你这样，学一个基本的脚本语言，用来下载页面和上传数据。算法部分由 c 来完成
<piggybox> cleamoon: python做web开发的公司还是挺多的
<cleamoon> 这个是人吗？ http://www.hacker.org/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2816
<kkk> cleamoon,啥网址y hacker.org :: Viewing profile
<cleamoon> piggybox, 那岂不是很2？
<alvin_rxg> 其实 c 里边学一下 socket 也很简单的
<piggybox> cleamoon: why? youtube就是python写的
<cleamoon> piggybox, ....不是吧
<piggybox> cleamoon: 国内的豆瓣也是python的，反正其实web领域用什么都可以
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 路漫漫其修远兮.....
<cleamoon> piggybox, 豆瓣倒好一些，不想youtube那么需要效率
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: perl 我也就学了一个星期哇。。。
<wobu> kkk
<piggybox> cleamoon: youtube的页面没什么复杂逻辑和交互，负载压力主要是媒体那边的，以前不知道用什么做的，被Google收购后转到后者的文件服务集群上了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 要不趁这会儿啥都不想做的时候，玩一下机器人 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你不想做吗？
<alvin_rxg> 这会儿不想做事
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 试试这个 https://kth.kattis.scrool.se/
<kkk> cleamoon,啥网址y KATTIS - KTH
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 瑞典的OJ
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不是 spoj 么？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 为什么是spoj？
<alvin_rxg> 瑞典语 看不懂。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 大部分是英语题
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不过你没有账户倒是麻烦事......
<kk>  06:08
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, challenge不是电脑做了吧？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 要靠大脑，然后辅助电脑
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你做到40了？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 做了 40题，方向不一样的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, type fast很乐
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 我都 c-c, c-v 的
<fivesheep> yo yo
<fivesheep> piggybox, knownbad 你们那天气如何
<knownbad> 好的很，蓝蓝的天和些许白云。
<fivesheep> 我这很冷
<knownbad> 你那工作呢？
<fivesheep> 钱少. 不过我先干着.. 图个refer
<fivesheep> 不赚钱的 startup
<knownbad> 没 Stock option ？
<fivesheep> 其他人都是m$跑出来的, pay cut不少. 不过他们都另有所图
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我最悲催, 现在只是contractor. 不过我也无所谓了. 有活干比什么都好
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://alikeapp.com/ 这个.
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y Alike
<knownbad> Contractor 最惨，什么都没有。
<fivesheep> 第一份专业性工作. 我不要求太多.. 先build up点connection比什么都重要
<Fa1c0n_XY> 0.0
<knownbad> 可以啦。
<knownbad> 20120612 才创业的。
<knownbad> 你应该争取 regular with stock option。
<fivesheep> 嗯
<Fa1c0n_XY> http://xn--9krt00a.xn--xwr12q.xn--fiqs8s/?act=getavatar
<Fa1c0n_XY> 哇，原来用Quassel发个图片的连接就可以显示图片吖？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-11
<abine1> 昨晚无意中发现一块旧的主板和电源还能用
<abine1> 暗暗激动了好一阵子
<abine1> 可惜没有内存条啊
<abine1> 不然就可以组装一台实验用的主机了
<abine1> 在上面随便跑
<abine1> 怎么折腾都可以
<Fa1c0n_XY> 我来咯……
<Fa1c0n_XY> abine1: 战斗结束了？
<abine1> 还没
<abine1> 昨晚折腾一个晚上
<abine1> 太困了
<abine1> 有意外收获
<Fa1c0n_XY> 看到美女来？
<abine1> 发现有个旧的主板还能开机
<abine1> 暗暗激动了一阵子
<Fa1c0n_XY> 哇，这美女不错！
<abine1> 有个电源本来以为是坏掉了
<abine1> 后来发现电源是好的
<Fa1c0n_XY> 嗯
<Fa1c0n_XY> 你自己写主板？
<abine1> 没有
<Fa1c0n_XY> 听说过有十几岁孩纸能写主板的不？
<abine1> 木有
<abine1> 不过，牛人很多的
<abine1> 我见到一个最牛的是6岁的小孩子
<abine1> 在开发苹果应用程序了
<Fa1c0n_XY> 嗯，我在之前那家公司上班的时间看过虽然跟我同龄的或者比我小的都会做，可是报废的也挺多了！好几大箱子！
<abine1> 最小的程序员
<abine1> 嗯
<Fa1c0n_XY> 哇偶，是made in china的孩纸不？
<abine1> no
<abine1> 米国的
<Fa1c0n_XY> 哎，看来国产的孩子还是需要改进吖！
<abine1> made inchina 的小孩子拉屎还不会自己查屁股
<Fa1c0n_XY> 中国的孩纸木有米国孩纸有那么多时间去玩电脑这东西吧？这是一个重要的问题
<abine1> 我昨晚找到的主板是华硕P5KPL-CM
<abine1> 我本来是想找个SATA的电源接口线
<Fa1c0n_XY> 品质做工不错，扩展能力不强！
<abine1> 因为我的现在用的电脑SATA接口不够用
<abine1> 还找到一个能用的散热器
<Fa1c0n_XY> sata的接口不可以分支嘛？额……？
<abine1> 以及一个旧的英特尔775 CPU
<abine1> 双核的
<Fa1c0n_XY> qiao: 同志来啦！
<qiao> Fa1c0n_XY: 早
<abine1> 可以分接啊
<abine1> 没有接口
<Fa1c0n_XY> abine1: 可以买一个！
<Fa1c0n_XY> abine1: 嘿嘿
<abine1> 嗯
<Fa1c0n_XY> qiao: 嗯，早
<abine1> 准备在网上淘一个
<abine1> 还有两条内存
<qiao> imadper`: 你丫不陪你GF去？
<Fa1c0n_XY> abine1: 你现在电脑几个内存条？
<tryit> hello
<abine1> 现在用的是4根内存了
<abine1> 16GB
<Fa1c0n_XY> tryit: 你好:)
<kk> tryit, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<Fa1c0n_XY> abine1: 四根内存条是多大的？
<abine1> 双通道的
<Fa1c0n_XY> 额！哎！忙去了……
<tryit> 刚把win xp换成了win 7，感觉还不错，哈哈
<abine1> 用win7你跑来这里晒啊？
<tryit> abine1, win7咋了？
<abine1> 你不怕晒黑么
<abine1> win7不咋滴
<Test_> test.
<tryit> abine1, 不怕，主要是买了2个4G的内存，原来是2个1G的，鸟枪换炮了
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • source一个脚本，想使用里面定义的数组，但是.... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392763 我有两个文件。 文件A Code: source b echo $a 文件b Code: a=( 111 222 333 ) 我预期执行文件A得到的反馈是111 222 333 但实际情况只输出111 这是为什么呢？ 放一个文件没有这种问题阿 统计信息:  …
<abine1> 你原来用的是DDR2内存么？？
<tryit> abine1, 原先的gentoo现在也切到vmware里了
<tryit> abine1, ddr3
<abine1> 唉
<abine1> 你干嘛不用DDR2呢
<tryit> abine1, ……
<abine1> 这样就可以处理价卖给我了
<abine1> 我现在要买两条DDR2的内存
<abine1> 我昨晚刚刚找到一块可以开机的主板
<abine1> 是支持双通道的
<abine1> DDR2内存
<tryit> abine1, 我是gentoo的忠实粉丝，也是windows的
<abine1> 已经有键盘鼠标电源机箱CPU了
<abine1> 就差两条内存
<tryit> abine1, 而且在vmware里运行linux也不觉得一点点的不好意思，呵呵
<abine1> 不喜欢VWWARE
<abine1> 不喜欢VMWARE
<abine1> 快要没得选了
<abine1> 该死的甲骨文
<abine1> 要是甲骨文不收购升阳公司就好了，Virtualbox
<abine1> 还可以继续用
<mengfei> virtualbox现在不是还好用的啊，我现在还开着呢，开着虚拟xp挂的qq
<jusss> yest
<jusss> tesr
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> good
<Test_> test?
<kk> Test_, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<Test_> good..
<jusss> good
<Test_> jusss: How r u doing ?
<jusss> Test_: reading
<jusss> Test_: what about you
<Test_> jusss: Boring..
<jusss> Test_: where are you from
<Test_> jusss:  China   guangdong province .
<jusss> Test_: why not to talk with chinese
<Test_> jusss:   hum..  that's a good idea
<jusss> Test_: ...
<jusss> Test_: 学生?
<Test_> jusss: yep
<jusss> Test_: 啥专业
<Test_> jusss: business or econ..
<jusss> Test_: 哦，好专业
<Test_> jusss:  Forgive me that I dont configure fcitx yet cause it doesnot work in a QT program.
<jusss> Test_: oh...
<jusss> Test_: distro ?
<Test_> jusss: Quassel
<Felixonmars> Test_: and qt immodule of fcitx installed?
<jusss> Test_: 没听过。。。
<jusss> te
<jusss> Test_: 你或许可以试试ibus
<jusss> 虽然他们都不上搜狗。。
<Test_> jusss:  e ..    hold on ..
<mengfei> 安装 fcitx-qt，设置 export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<Test_>     Ok.
 * jusss 哪位好心人给传个谷歌拼音呀，android上的
<Test_>      实际上已经安装了..
<jusss> 没有market的山寨机表示求谷歌拼音
<Test_>     话说有能 wine qq 能正常视频么..
<mengfei> 一直不用wine的软件，现在正开着虚拟机挂着qq呢
<Test_> mengfei: 大哥内存多少..
<mengfei> 8g
<mengfei> 我给虚拟机分了2g
<Test_> mengfei: 不错，我也来虚拟虚拟。
<mengfei> 现在开一个虚拟机，另外加firefox ,chromium,empathy,audacios,内存用了45%,还有32%用于缓存
<ofan> 听说有这么一句话，爱对了人每天都是情人节，爱错了人每天都是狄仁杰。@元芳，你怎么看？
<jusss> ofan: 把你的谷歌输入法传给我
<ofan> jusss: 不用那玩意
<Test_> jusss: 可以传送文件的么..
<jusss> ofan: 自带的那个谷歌输入法有按键popup on keymap很不爽，按键提示很不爽
<jusss> ofan: 那你用啥输入法
<jusss> Test_: 额，看客户端
<Test_> jusss: 搞个百度输入法不错，支持双拼。
<jusss> Test_: 百度输入法会不会和搜狗一样的竖屏高度？
<jusss> 搜狗的竖屏高度太高了
<Test_> jusss: 可设置高度。
<jusss> Test_: 搜狗的设置最低感觉还是高。。
<Test_> jusss: 我现在试试最低..
<Test_> jusss: 最低占了大概五分之二。
<Test_> jusss: 貌似七分之三比较合理..
<jusss> Test_: 搜狗关键是键盘高度下去后，键盘上的字母也x
<jusss> Test_: 也小很多
<jusss> Test_: 搜狗的输出栏太高了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 鼠标移到左上角显示桌面，左下角显示所有程序窗口，右下角显示四个桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392767 12.10 本来有这个效果的，重装以后没有了。 应该怎能么弄啊！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 auv1107 — 2012-11-11 9:58
<jusss> ofan: 你android山峰
<jusss> ofan: 你android上用的啥urufa
<jusss> 啥输入法
<AK_47> hi
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<ofan> jusss: 自带的
<mengfei> 我android也是用的自带的，我是8寸平板,输入法能占屏幕一半
<jusss> ofan: 自带的不是谷歌输入法吗，发份给我，
<ofan> jusss: 怎么发
<ofan> jusss: 把系统发给你？
<sou_> 哈哈
<jusss> ofan: 把机子发给我，lol.
<jusss> ofan: 自带的软件在/system/app/里貌似
<jusss> ofan: 从market安装的软件在/date/app/里
<ofan> jusss: 蛋疼
<jusss> ofan: ...这不是没输入法吗
<ofan> jusss: 复制过去也不能用
<jusss> ofan: 为啥
<ofan> jusss: 因为所以科学道理
<jusss> ofan: 跟系统有绑定?
<jusss> ofan: ...我用这个办法从market那拿了很多apk出来
<jusss> ofan: 我感觉我也能开个apk store了
<jusss> 如果不被告侵权的话
<Test_> jusss: 之前听说不是有个chrome插件直接从 Play 下载软件..不过没尝试。
<imadper`> mengfei: 每天都见你来, 第一次见你说话....
<imadper> ofan: 我的设备只支持vpnc.. 擦擦!
<imadper>  
<imadper>  
<imadper>  
<jusss> Test_: 嗯
<mengfei> 我已经挂了几年了，一般开机都挂着，不过不怎么聊
<mengfei> 现在挂irc的不多了，就ubuntu-cn的人还不少，其他几个中文linux频道已经没什么人了，
<imadper> 恩. qq群威武...
<tryit> imadper, QQ群都是扯淡的
<tryit> imadper, 虽然这里扯淡的也不少
<imadper> tryit: 这里很多时候也都是在扯淡.
<imadper> tryit: 恩.
<abine1> 这里是灌水
<abine1> 比较在论坛上灌水好
<abine1> 话说我要不要买内存啊
<abine1> 现在手头上有个主板
<abine1> 也有CPU
<abine1> 也有电源
<abine1> 也有机箱
<abine1> 也有键盘
<abine1> 也有鼠标
<abine1> 也有显示器
<abine1> 也有无线网卡
<abine1> 也有驱动
<imadper> kk: 你丫干嘛呢?
<abine1> 就是没有内存
<jusss> kk: 你挂了？
<kk> imadper, 这是很好的信息。  ㍢ 
<jusss> 。。。
<abine1> jusss: kk在休息
<AK_47> hi
<jusss> imadper: kk在休息
<abine1> 谁能告诉我要不要安装那台旧的电脑啊
<abine1> 买内存要一百多
<abine1> 再加一百多就可得到一台电脑了
<abine1> 真是个诱惑
<abine1> 豁出去了
<AK_47> 不要
<abine1> 为毛不要
<abine1> 我想装好了
<abine1> 卖掉
<AK_47> 旧的不去
<AK_47> 新的不来
<abine1> 不然，就是烂摊子
<abine1> 浪费了那些旧配件
<abine1> 加个内存就能跑了
<abine1> 还有个旧显示器的
<abine1> 别浪费了
<AK_47> 卖掉它
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 不装内存怎么卖掉啊
<abine1> 人家拿回去木有用途啊
<abine1> 起码要能跑起来才行
<abine1> 装好了
<abine1> 报价800
<AK_47> 叫买家自己配
<abine1> 嗯也行哦
<abine1> 好的
<abine1> 主板也就1百来块
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 记录下自己安装12.10的过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392772 这里的记录有一定的针对性，不见得是普遍的情况。如果能有帮助也不错。 原来装有12.04，然后采用办法是格式化系统盘然后装12.10（XP时代就养成这样的习惯了） 文件结构如下，硬盘被分成了两个分区 …
<AK_47> hi
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<Test_>     这天气冷爆了。
<jusss> ofan: android自带的输入法那么好看，而谷歌输入法咋那么丑
<jusss> 难以理解
<jusss> 他们不是同一伙人搞得吗
<jusss> 没人了吗
<jusss> ics de hao kan
<Test_>     内部斗争..
<Test_L> Test.
<kk> Test_L, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何对svn commit的文件进行分组？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392779 关于svn命令行，两个问题： 1.能否实现——类似windows下小海龟svn那样，对要commit的文件分组,如果能支持对单个分组全选更好。 ps:我非常需要这个功能——update之后的我会看到很多别人修改的 …
<jusss> ics的输入法真好看，不明白为啥不支持中文
<Test_L> 像 Playbook TouchPad 也是中文各种坑爹。
<AK_47> hi
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于qq群群成员乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392782 小生最近在用pidgin时，坑跌的发现qq群的群成员列表显示的不是null就是乱码，但是好友列表一切正常，请问有没有什么方法可以解决？还是只要更改字体就可以了？谢谢啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lordage …
<fa1c0n> ofan: 你昨晚说的weechat是在终端下运行的阿！
<abine1> 回来了
<Terios> 转换成图片
<abine1> Ubuntu12.10没有DVD版下载啊
<abine1> 找不到
<abine1> 只有CD ISO下载
<BluebirdShao> 我在用 emacs 编写 java 代码的时候，按 TAB 键问题提示 syntax: ((topmost-intro 342)), indent: 0
<BluebirdShao> 对这问题哪位仁兄有经验呀？
<soiamso> abine1: alternative Cd 那个版面也没有?
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 用emacs 写 java？ Eclipse
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: 两个都在用
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: emacs 写些小的测试程序，测试较快
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 不用方言，直接用java ?
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: 不用方言？
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: what's that mean?
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 例如scala 这类的
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: scala？不懂耶
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 有时间就看看，省时间
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: 又是一个语言呀，不过现在问题不是用新语言的问题啦
<soiamso> BluebirdShao: 其实现在所有OOP都搞方言，很多都是仿照scala那个模式，例如vala,dart也就是基本都用一个相似度十分高的方言
<BluebirdShao> soiamso: 我现在的问题是 emacs 的问题，你却扯到 scala 上去了
<AK_47> hi
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<AK_47> test
<kk> AK_47, 点点点.  ㍦ 
 * jusss 百度手机输入法的皮肤可以改键盘布局，够强大
<jusss> 比搜狗和谷歌的输入法强多了
<jusss> 度娘的东西还不错
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<Test_L> jusss: 嘿。
<jusss> Test_L: 我用百度的输入法装饿个
<Test_L> jusss: 好用就行，百度除了这个也没啥好东西了..
<jusss> Test_L: 装了个iphone输入法的皮肤，空格键右边的那个讨厌的符合终于消失了
<Test_L> jusss: 我空格键右边没符号..
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss> Test_L: 你用的啥皮肤
<onlylove> BluebirdShao: 那个你弄明白了？
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 没有，过了没
<Test_L> jusss: 弄错，我以为是回车键..
<Test_L> jusss: 那符号也有用吧..
<onlylove> BluebirdShao: 不是给你发邮件了么
<AK_47> xfdown.py是谁写的？
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 还没查看呢，现在去看下
<jusss> Test_L: 现在空格键右边只有回车键，没有句号键之类的了，你的还有句号键?
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 你昨晚可以呀，那么晚都还没睡
<onlylove> BluebirdShao: 反正不上班
<BluebirdShao> onlylove: 也是
<BluebirdShao> :)
<BluebirdShao> :D
<AK_47> uget好用吗？
<Test_L>  jusss 输入方式不同，布局也不一样，我用双拼是用九宫格的。
<jusss> Test_L: 我一直全键盘
<Test_L> jusss: 想折腾的话转双拼玩玩。
<jusss> Test_L: 九宫格打英文是噩梦
<bluek> 又来有事了
<Test_L> jusss: 英文当然全键盘啦..
<bluek> 有一个软件叫什么来着的？国外的。。。。貌似与skype差不多功能的。。。
<bluek> 我以前安装来着的。。。
<AK_47> icq?
<bluek> 后来又删了，现在又想装了
<Test_L> 虚拟机居然卡了..
<bluek> no..
<bluek> 不是icq
<bluek> 可以拨打电话的
<bluek> 那个叫啥软件来着的？
<bluek> for linux的
<jusss> Test_L: 为了打字习惯，一直全键盘
<BluebirdShao> skype?
<AK_47> gtalk?
<jusss> 九宫格打拼音也感觉很慢，，，，
<bluek> gtalk?不知道是不是应该也不是吧。。。
<Test_L> jusss: 主要是词库，积累个半年差不多了。
<jusss> Test_L: 习惯全键盘后再也无法忍受九宫格了
<bluek> 那个软件叫啥来着的？
<bluek> 谁帮我想想啊/
<BluebirdShao> bluek: 不是 gtalk?
<bluek> 不是不是
<bluek> 我突然想不起来了。以前安装过的
<weakiwi> ettercap怎么用？求教
<weakiwi> 刚刚找到开放的wifi
<weakiwi> 刚刚找到开放的wifi嗅探就没有下文了
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> 没人吗？
<bluek> 那你们怎么在linux下抓webcam啊？
<bluek> 我要抓图
<weakiwi> ...
<bluek> 抓我自己的照片，泡妞用
<nopcall> 为什么我的leafnode收的新闻组不能打开啊 只有个组名
<jusss_> 掉了，，，
<bluek> 我记得该软件是这么介绍的，又一款免费类似的skype软件
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> ettercap怎么么用啊
<bluek> 有人知道吗，有人知道吗？
<bluek> 急
<AK_47> skype是不是开源软件？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不开源。
<jusss_> 不是吧
<jusss_> 啊呜虫，好几天没见
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://game.ali213.net/thread-4391372-1-3.html 刚看到这个游戏 port 到 linux 了。
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 【金书游戏工作组】新金书红颜录3 Linux版本说明 - 金书红颜录+金庸群侠传+武林群侠传 - 游侠NETSHOW论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是金庸群侠传的一个 mod 。
<weakiwi> 好像断线了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss 好，我最近一直在这里潜水中。
<jusss_> 哦
<jusss_> 问一个问题，最近找寻一款好的输入法，下载了不少输入法，现在找到了相中的，那些没相中的是删了呢还是存着？
<AK_47> 除了wget、arica还有好的下载软件吗？
<good-idea> 我一直只会用wget
<piggybox> curl?
<AK_47> wget太笨重了
<AK_47> curl一直不太会用。
<AK_47> test
<kk> AK_47, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<jusss_> ji
<AK_47> 有用gnome的吗？
<tryit> AK_47, gnome太笨重了，用xfce吧
<onlylove> xfce也比较笨，用fluxbox吧
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 直接client吧
<good-idea> 我用Gnome, 实不相瞒, 俺是出学者.
<good-idea> 就跟着选了默认的
<BluebirdShao> 我觉得用 fvwm 挺好
<BluebirdShao> 我正在用 fvwm
<wobu> hi,
<kk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jusss_> BluebirdShao: fvwm2?
<BluebirdShao> jusss_: fvwm2
<jusss_> BluebirdShao: 哦
<BluebirdShao> jusss_: so?
<iMac> 神马都是浮云
<jusss_> BluebirdShao: 没事
<jusss_> BluebirdShao: 我用的是1
<BluebirdShao> jusss_: lol
<jusss_> onlylove: ti要你了？
<aMac> ^_^
<onlylove> jusss_: 不是ti，是二道贩子
<onlylove> jusss_: 外包这事吧，就这样
<jusss_> onlylove: 要你了？
<onlylove> jusss_: 下周二去TI上班，就这样
<jusss_> onlylove: 你休息有段时间了吧，记得我放暑假时你就，，，，
<onlylove> jusss_: 去上过一个月的班……
<jusss_> onlylove: 在北京？
<onlylove> jusss_: 嗯
<jusss_> onlylove: 哦，这也不错，不用在用联通那哭
<jusss_> onlylove: 联通那破网了
<onlylove> jusss_: 得继续啊……还没固定住处
<jusss_> onlylove: 3g很贵吧
<onlylove> jusss_: 联通的贵……
<jusss_> onlylove: 一个月得叫多少
<onlylove> jusss_: 包年的话一个月80包3G
<jusss_> onlylove: 流量有限制吧
<onlylove> jusss_: 说真的，3GB真心不够
<onlylove> jusss_: 我连apt的update都不敢做
<jusss_> onlylove: 不看视频电影听歌之类的应该够了
<jusss_> onlylove: 我从来没update过...
<onlylove> jusss_: 听歌我自己硬盘上有的，不过不知道为什么我现在这耳机有时候有杂音，我打算发工钱买个MX365去
<jusss_> onlylove: 更新容易出问题，so从来不更新...
<jusss_> on
<jusss_> onlylove: 还没用过好耳机，买不起...
<jusss_> onlylove: 用过最贵的耳机是25块的sony
<onlylove> jusss_: mx365不贵……森海最便宜的了才200
<jusss_> 用了两年了还在用
<jusss_> onlylove: ....
<onlylove> 我刚来的时候想买ATH的EQ300来着，那个那时候145
<jusss_> onlylove: 我25块的耳机用了2年多...
<onlylove> jusss_: 耳朵这东西多金贵，对自己好点……
<jusss_> onlylove: 攒钱买monster吧
<jusss_> onlylove: 京东报价貌似最便宜的也得800左右
<jusss_> onlylove: 搞音乐的都烧钱呀
<jusss_> 一直想买个iaudio.but一直恨不下心
<onlylove> 为啥这几天网这么渣啊
<onlylove> 够了
<jusss_> 在床上躺了一个礼拜了，还得躺....
<jusss_> 倒霉呀
<onlylove> jusss_: 你怎么弄得？崴脚还没好？
<jusss_> onlylove: 就是打球时，内崴了，拍片说有两处轻微骨折，现在打石膏了，医生说得躺一个月
<onlylove> jusss_: 伤筋动骨一百天，你躺着吧
<jusss_> onlylove: 躺着很无聊的
<onlylove> jusss_: 数独
<jusss_> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss_: 要不福尔摩斯？
<jusss> onlylove: 每一个小时断网一次，破手机...
<jusss> onlylove: 有钱了马上换iphone...
<jusss> 不过貌似得等很长时间以后了
<jusss> 唉
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在上个google好费劲
<adam8157> roylez_: 代理啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司的都慢了
<jusss> 今天天气不错，太阳很暖和，昨天下了一天的雨，
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看《破釜沉舟》, 很带劲
<roylez_> adam8157: 一把蛋的是不是白热化了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 嘛玩意
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393629
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 一个拥有24枚核弹头的个人组织 美剧《破釜沉舟》预告片 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> adam8157: 昨天看的一科幻片还成
<adam8157> roylez_: shazi
<adam8157> 啥子?
<roylez_> adam8157: total recall
<roylez_> adam8157: 海盗湾刚出没多久
<jusss> roylez_: 这是啥
<jusss> 好长时间没上过海盗完了
<roylez_> jusss: 丫的自己查
<jusss> roylez_: 莫网....
<roylez_> jusss: 你帮我下到 svox grace / victoria 的已付费版本，我就告诉你
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 找度娘呀
<jusss> roylez_: 你的华为上也没market吧
<roylez_> jusss: 有，只有trial的，只能用到月底
<jusss> roylez_: 不会吧，国产机貌似都没market
<jusss> 看小说去
<yq> q:请问怎么在 ubuntu server 中设置802.1x认证上网啊？麻烦给点建议洒
<soiamso> roylez_: 华为现在不放国际通用版的刷机包了？
<soiamso> yq: 学校网？
<yq> soiamso: 对的呢。用desktop可以用networkmanager
<soiamso> yq: pppoe ?
<roylez_> adam8157: 18D牛 64 bytes from 9.11.100.251: icmp_seq=17 ttl=51 time=3010 ms
<adam8157> roylez_: D?
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez_: 还不如goagetn
<adam8157> roylez_: 还不如goagent
<yq> soiamso: 貌似不是。md5
<roylez_> adam8157: 64 bytes from 9.11.100.251: icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=299 ms
<roylez_> adam8157: 换了一个节点，好了
<yq> q:请问怎么在 ubuntu server 中设置802.1x认证上网啊？麻烦给点建议洒
<soiamso> yq: 学校没有发命令行版本的客户端？
<yq> soiamso: 没有啊……痛苦死了。server本身可以实现么？
<soiamso> yq: 原来networkmanager 怎样搞？
<onlylove> 大概可能没有……dr.com的还是锐捷，还是华为？还是……
<yq> 华为的
<yq> 那在server下我用哪个呢？
<onlylove> 没弄过……
<soiamso> onlylove: 华为的是标准认证方式？
<onlylove> soiamso: 不知道啊，应该是吧……这事得问华为
<yq> soiamso: networkmanager是desktop版带的那个管理网络的
<soiamso> yq: networkmanager 命令行版
<yq> soiamso: 好的。我去找找看看
<yq> soiamso: 3q
<soiamso> yq: nmcli
<AK_47> drcom
<yq> ok
<yq> 我去挨个试试
<yq> 谢谢大家。在desktop下，用自带的networkmanager就可以成功连接。我先找个命令行版的去
<soiamso> yq: 主要跟 wpa_supplicant 有关吧
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • Eclipse要开发jsp需要安装什么插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392790 最近老师要我们做一个jsp项目，用eclipse需要安装什么插件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drylandfan — 2012-11-11 15:34
<yq> soiamso: 不太清楚。我是小白
<soiamso> yq: 感谢华为吧，良心企业，你碰上锐捷就惨了
<yq> soiamso: 学校现在在换网络。官方只有inode for windows
<soiamso> yq: 你学校有钱用华为
<yq> soiamso: 不过现在实验室跟宿舍的网络还不一样。我今天刚通过desktop的networkmanager成功连接
<yq> soiamso: 不是学校有钱，是移动有钱
<yq> soiamso: 学校把有线网络的服务包给cmcc了。移动给完善校园网。原来的是联通
<yq> soiamso: 谢谢啦！我去安装软件去了
<wobu> hi,kk
<crisewng> hi .
<wobu> hi
<kk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<nopcall> 9/clear
<Test> test
<kk> Test, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<Test_L> Test again..
<abine1> 又要吃饭了
<abine1> 天啊
<abine1> 怎么又要吃饭
<Test_L> abine1: ..
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 吃饭辛苦
<Test_L> abine1: 你吃的什么饭..
<abine1> 热疼疼的饭菜
<Test_L> abine1: 真疼..
<abine1> 太油腻
<abine1> 盐太多
<abine1> 油也太多
<Test_L> abine1: 出去吃顿好的吧大哥..
<abine1> 吃着痛苦
<abine1> 兜里木有铜板
<abine1> 外面的更惨。
<abine1> 地沟油炒的菜
<abine1> 主要是煮饭大叔的手艺不敢恭维啊
<Test_L> abine1: 饭堂么。
<abine1> 菜色本来是丰富滴
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 小饭堂
<abine1> 煮饭大叔的手艺把好东西给浪费了
<abine1> 放盐太多
<abine1> 油也放太多
<abine1> 不会煮菜
<alvin_rxg> abine1: 该说，他们老家就这么煮的…
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我说好几次
<abine1> 放盐太多了
<abine1> ，大叔说他吃着刚刚好啊
<abine1> 天啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 那大厨重口啊！
<abine1> 吃盐长大的大叔
<abine1> 不会煮鱼
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<Test_L> 这大叔够咸..
<abine1> 他煮饭煮粥就好
<abine1> 煮菜不行
<alvin_rxg> 饭粥不用加盐…
<abine1> 嗯
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 昨天晚上我被人踢了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你帮我报仇
<maplebeats> jusss: 被踢不是经常的事么
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 踢imapder 4次
<alvin_rxg> 冤冤相报，何时了
<jusss> maplebeats: 我又没惹他，
<maplebeats> jusss: 谁踢的你嘛
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 人家跟adam一要帽子就给，你不会那样吗
<jusss> maplebeats: imapder
<maplebeats> jusss: 哦，那挺正常的嘛
<Test_L> jusss: 要就给这么爽..
<Test_L> jusss: 你也要要去..
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 晚上你给我帽子，让我踢他四次
<jusss> Test_L: 跟adam不是很熟，他们两个是一个公司色
<alvin_rxg> 给自己一个借口，开始玩游戏
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 晚上记得给我帽子，我先下了
<Test_L> alvin_rxg: 撸啊撸？
<dwjie> 鲁了
<Test_L> Hotot 怎么就打不开。   纳闷。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • LFS 检查Linux API Header时候遇到缺少cc1的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392799 linux -headers Code: root:/ex_disk/linux-3.5.2# make headers_check   CHK     include/linux/version.h   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Erro …
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu安装xen开机后就死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392802 这两天在ubuntu上安装xen，开机一会就出现死机，鼠标，键盘全都没反应，界面一点变化都没有，只有强制断掉电源。但是在没有xen内核的ubuntu下就没有什么问题，求高人指点！！！！！ 万分感谢！！ …
<alvin_rxg> fcitx ... 我想骂 csslayer 的娘了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> fuck! can't type stuffs inside openttd! CAN'T U FUCK OFF THE ENGLISH/GERMAN/LATIN KEYBOARD
<Felixonmars> can ibus or other imf type?
<alvin_rxg> ibus has bad algorithmus for pinyin-
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于 分区 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392804 ubuntu 在安装的时候选择 使用整个磁盘空间（500.1G），已经弄好了 ／home目录下只有我一个用户文件夹，我的东西都放在了家目录下我的那个用户文件夹里， 我还有必要去弄分区么？ 事实上，我记得用户目录好像 …
<Felixonmars> if no input method could type in openttd, it's nothing related to the input method side
<Felixonmars> fuck author of openttd instead
<alvin_rxg> Felixonmars: U DAMNED FUCK OFF TOO. MOST SDL HAS SUCH PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Felixonmars> alvin_rxg: so go fuck them instead of trolling here
<abine1> 现在买什么显卡好呢？
<abine1> 玩DNF网游的
<abine1> 不是我要用
<abine1> 是我要帮人买一个独立显卡
<alvin_rxg> intel grapic is enough
<Felixonmars> abine1: wine on linux, or on windows?
<abine1> win
<abine1> 用Win7系统的
<Felixonmars> abine1: 不过dnf确实是intel集显都够了...
<abine1> 哦？：：
<abine1> 那最好了
<abine1> 我没有玩过那个游戏不知道
<Felixonmars> abine1: intel集显足以应付大部分网游
<abine1> 从来不玩那些游戏
<abine1> 头痛
<abine1> 买显卡
<abine1> 看的眼花了
<abine1> 太多型号
<abine1> 太多牌子
<abine1> 规格复杂
<abine1> 我正在查看各种显卡的介绍
<abine1> 看到头痛了
<abine1> 那些太便宜的不敢买
<abine1> 怕有猫腻
<abine1> 买不下手
<andyhuzhill> #qt-cn
<mengfei> 我到现在 自己用的机子 就两台笔记本是独显的，一台在学校被偷了，一台07还是08年的早就坏了，其他机子都是集显
<mengfei> 一般家用，不玩大游戏，不做3d，集显完全够了，
<abine1> 我也不懂，
<abine1> 干嘛要玩什么脑残废的DNF
<abine1> 有个电脑用就行了
<abine1> 还折腾这么多
<mengfei> 我现在 对电脑 唯一的要求就是能放高清，其他一般就行了
<Test_L> 楼上+1 ，  能放 1080P 即满足。
<abine1> 嗯，
<mengfei> 现在有一部分已经到2160p了，我下了几个，我机子 一点也放不出来，不过我的机子放1080p都有点勉强
<mengfei> 有的高清要看播放器，在smplayer里放有点卡，换成vlc和win下的powerdvd,kmplayer的又不卡
<Test_L>     win下可以用 Potplayer.
<mengfei> 这个我也下了，不过没怎么用过，是绿色中文版的
<abine1> 因为有解码器
<abine1> 那些播放器显然有比较好的解码器了
<mengfei> 解码器我装的win7code
<abine1> Win系统下面的图形性能都比较好
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> Win7code
<abine1> 可以播放大部分的多媒体格式了
<abine1> 用系统自带的播放器就行了
<abine1> 根本就不用安装其他媒体播放器
<abine1> 现在怎么办啊？》？
<abine1> 买什么显卡好呢？
<abine1> 600块钱这样的
<soiamso> abine1: 能玩游戏的，linux
<abine1> 不买太贵
<abine1> 没装linux的
<abine1> 那人不会用linux的
<abine1> 整天只会玩游戏
<soiamso> abine1: 国内山寨大厂
<mengfei> 随便买块稍微好点牌子的便宜显卡
<abine1> 我想买技嘉的
<soiamso> abine1: 只在taobao销售
<abine1> 可是技嘉的没有我要的那些显卡
<abine1> 我要AMD的显卡
<soiamso> abine1: 绝对 ati
<abine1> 你不推荐我用NV卡么？
<abine1> 我看很多评测
<abine1> 都是说NV卡比较牛
<Test_L>  600要玩游戏买 A卡 性价比高。
<abine1> 特别是可以用cuda加速
<abine1> 嗯
<soiamso> abine1: http://jingyingsm.tmall.com/shop/view_shop.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.8.Z0Jk2y&user_number_id=653974403
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 首页-精影旗舰店-- 天猫Tmall.com
<onlylove> 玩游戏还是N卡吧
<mengfei> 我的机子都是a卡或者intel集成显卡
<Test_L>     搞个 HD6750 吧。
<soiamso> abine1: cuda 是啥？
<abine1> CUDA
<soiamso> abine1: ati 才是跑在前面的
<abine1> 是英伟达的一种加速计算技术
<soiamso> create update delete atomatically
<onlylove> 我才不会说ATI的硬件优势都被它的渣渣驱动给抹掉了
<abine1> 我要买HD6770
<Test_L>     N卡就是费米和物理引擎，搞个 6750够他用了。
<abine1> 嗯
<onlylove> 你知道物理引擎多大优势
<abine1> 不知
<abine1> 没用过
<abine1> 据说就是很牛
<Test_L>     600的预算 就算了..
<soiamso> abine1: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.0.80.cdN96w&id=14881376616&
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 商城正品 精影 HD6850 1G GDDR5至尊显卡强劲960SP超GTX460 560ti-tmall.com天猫
<abine1> 我不要那些杂牌的
<soiamso> abine1: 这个不算杂牌吧
<onlylove> 表示没听说过
<abine1> 算
<abine1> 这个就算是了
<Test_L> 6850 能跑全特效了..  不过这牌子..
<abine1> 刚冒出来的
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 买板卡只能买1线牌子
<soiamso> 这个绝对不是杂牌
<onlylove> 什么游戏要6850？
<regoo> REGISTER 112358 regoo@163.com
<soiamso> onlylove: 基本没有
<abine1> 杂牌都缩水严重
<onlylove> 板卡二线没事的，只要你不超频
<Test_L> onlylove: 这没敢尝试..
<soiamso> abine1: 6系有比5系慢的
<abine1> 那肯定了
<soiamso> abine1:最快的手机卖1800，苹果不快3600，就这概念
<regoo> 大家好
<kk> regoo, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<soiamso> abine1: 最好看追加评论
<Test_L> 好..
<tryit> 有人熟悉grub吗？请教个问题
<Patrick_DJ> 这里没有号称高手的人，只有乐于助人的人，有问题尽管提出来吧，只要有知道的，他们都会说出来的～
<soiamso> tryit: 到stage 2 没有 ？
<tryit> soiamso, kernel命令的参数错误
<tryit> soiamso, /dev/sda1是/boot，/dev/sda3是/，grub命令是kernel (hd0,0)/mykernel root=/dev/sda3
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu上有下载速度快的下载工具吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392807 新人装ubuntu一个周了，和win比有很都不同。 QQ可以不上，电影动漫可以下载后看，但是缺少一款下载速度较快的工具。 主要是BT下载，4兆小水管，win上下载速度在300-400kb， 在ubuntu，即使有10 …
<soiamso> tryit: 用 LABEL 或者 UUID
<soiamso> tryit: 而且 grub 1.99 开始 hd 那里不知那一位不是从0开始的
<tryit> soiamso, 我现在用的是0.9x的
<soiamso> tryit: 你grub版本？
<tryit> soiamso, 恩
<soiamso> tryit: 也没有 initramfs ?
<tryit> soiamso, 没有
<soiamso> tryit: 不懂，为什么还用这么久的grub ?
<tryit> soiamso, 安装gentoo的过程中出现的这个问题，之前安装过N次都没问题
<soiamso> tryit: gentoo 用这么旧的grub ?
<tryit> soiamso, stable
<soiamso> tryit: stale
<tryit> soiamso, test版本就使用grub2了
<abine1> 下班走人了
<tryit> soiamso, how?
<soiamso> tryit: 估计 grub的老 man 都很难找了
<soiamso> tryit: 什么文件系统？
<tryit> soiamso, sda1是ext2，sda3是ext3
<soiamso> tryit: 提示什么
<soiamso> tryit: 到了 kernel 说没有找到root这部分没有
<tryit> soiamso, 说root后面的参数无效
<tryit> soiamso, 可能是kernel的问题，我重新编译一个低版本的kernel
<soiamso> tryit: 是什么时候提示的？
<tryit> soiamso, 切换到kernel的时候
<soiamso> tryit: 进去 e2label ,修改 boot的patition label为xxx, 然后 root=LABEL="xxx"
<soiamso> tryit: 双引号不要
<tryit> soiamso, 我现在在降级编译内核，试试看先
<soiamso> tryit: 一直用gentoo做主力平台，还是实验？
<nopcall> 为什么我用自己编译的3.5.7内核 装不了virtualbox和vmware呢？
<soiamso> nopcall: 你要编译 virtualbox
<tryit> soiamso, 一直用的好好的……现在想将其切换到win下的vmware中
<soiamso> tryit: 推荐 nixos,
<soiamso> tryit: 风味也很原始
<tryit> soiamso, 暂时不打算换了，都习惯了，包管理器和系统配置等等
<soiamso> tryit: 折腾不用怕，多版本管理
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 在吗？
<tryit> soiamso, 我已经用太多太多的时间折腾了，精通一个pkg manager都很不容易了
<nopcall> soiamso: 从源上装的时候不是会自己编译到内核里么？还要自己从vbox的官网下源码编译？
<soiamso> nopcall: 你什么系统啊？
<nopcall> soiamso: debian-wheezy
<soiamso> nopcall: 那要看virtualbox的deb怎样写
<nopcall> soiamso: 那我试试用vbox的源码编译安装试试。
<soiamso> nopcall: 真能折腾
<nopcall> soiamso: 额 没办法 只装了debian 现在学网页要用ie。。
<tryit> soiamso, nix太太新了……
<tryit> soiamso, 刚起步
<soiamso> nopcall: 学网页用IE测试？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<soiamso> tryit: 感觉可以，不过连 locale-gen 这样的脚本都没有，才知道local-gen不是标配
<nopcall> 有些网页样式在ie跟firefox上不一样。。
<nopcall> soiamso: 有些网页样式在ie跟firefox上不一样。。
<soiamso> nopcall: 这个IDE会告诉你的
<nopcall> soiamso: 额 什么IDE？
<soiamso> nopcall: 如果不是银行用IE，估计没有几个人用。
<tryit> soiamso, 其实gentoo也没到精通的地步……还差得很远，只是熟悉基本使用
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • kde下利用kile和okular，能随时查看latex的排版效果。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392809 请看图，只要设置好一个快捷键（kile里启动xelatex的快捷键），就能实时观看排版效果。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-11-11 20:20
<Mayaer> jade-shan: 小玉玉～～
<Mayaer> 刚来就看见你
<Mayaer> adam8157 当叔好～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 闺女你好
<Mayaer> roylez 主席好～
<Mayaer> adam8157 帝都冷不冷啊
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • 64位 unbuntu 12.04安装oracle11g出现下面这个问题怎么解决呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392810 RT，我是参照这个帖子 viewtopic.php?f=44&t=373077 安装的，在oracle安装界面出现下图这个异常，百度google了好久，没找到什么解决方法。有大牛知道怎么办嘛？ 统计信息:  …
<adam8157> Mayaer: 冷 相当冷
<microcai> 晕
<Mayaer> 俺们这旮瘩都快冷死了，我现在戴着手套打字 真难受
<microcai> 给 RedHat  惹麻烦了
<adam8157> Mayaer: huh?
<Mayaer> 肿么？
 * microcai 用 fedora 的邮件在 gentoo 发了不恰当的言论，引发了大家对 RedHat 的攻击
<microcai> 尽管我解释我不是 RH 的
<microcai> 但是没用了
<Mayaer> microcai: 哈哈
<microcai> 谁叫 RH 平时都不招人待见
<imadper> micro
<imadper> microcai: 目测, 攻击rh的人里面, 会有rh的人.
<Mayaer> adam8157 当叔。。话说，今天光棍节
<adam8157> Mayaer: 于是呢
<Mayaer> 大家就在这里搞基，没啥别的节目？
<adam8157> microcai: 随意...
<cfy> microcai: 求链接
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> Mayaer: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的黑毛呢？
<microcai> cfy: 不给。抹黑我的邮件，不给
<cfy> microcai: 。。。。。。
<Mayaer> 主席光棍节好
<roylez_> Mayaer: ...
<imadper> cfy: 去gentoo的mail-list搜索吧....
<cfy> microcai: 我英语差看不懂的，没事
<cfy> imadper: 没空。。。。。。。
<imadper> ...
<cfy> imadper: 你交代码的话，valgrind跑么？
<imadper> cfy: 我交的代码, 都不能独立跑起来, 整个一起跑valgrind太蛋疼.
<microcai> cfy: 你会找谷哥哥翻译的
<cfy> imadper: ....
<Test_L> 有人试过把 Ubuntu 装移动硬盘么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 黑毛说他在路上
<cfy> microcai: 斯巴达，翻不了
<iyzsong> 0.0
<microcai> cfy:  kcachegrind
<microcai> cfy:  kcachegrind  是个非常好用的 valgrind 图形前端
<AK_47> 有什么办法把gnome的状态栏隐藏么？
<microcai> AK_47:  上 e.g.o 找找
<microcai> AK_47:  extensions.gnome.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* GNOME Shell Extensions (@ gnome.org)
<AK_47> 有什么办法把gnome的标题栏弄窄么？
<cfy> microcai: 没X....
<cfy> imadper: 写能用的代码真麻烦。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 各种返回值检查。。。
<Freebuilder> firefox 10 不支持 html5？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 还各种注释里面有语法错误,然后被upstream的问你这是什么意思.
<cfy> imadper: .......
 * imadper upstream
<cfy> imadper: 擦。。。。。。。
 * cfy upupstream
<upstream> cfy: 我得抓紧时间把upstream给注册了.
<Guest69615> ...
<Guest69615> 我擦!!!
<sou_> 哥几个谁给我讲讲 这个怎么绕过啊
<uperstream> madper: poor guy....
<sou_> file /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c from install of VirtualBox-4.2-4.2.4_81684_fedora17-1.i686 conflicts with file from package VirtualBox-4.1-4.1.22_80657_fedora17-1.i686
<sou_> 是不是只能卸掉老版本？
<Test_L>     如果把 ubuntu 放移动硬盘上，整个系统经常会奔溃，好像根分区突然被 umount 了一样..   有人试过么？
<soiamso> Test_L: 你要修改 grub 按照 UUID,或者LABEL进行寻找
<sou_> fedora 没事
<Test_L> soiamso, 我引导文件是安装到移动硬盘上的，这个有关么？
<ice> Test_L 你配置好grub了吗？
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆席
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛滴
<hamo> roylez_:  呼唤我？
<roylez_> hamo: 活干得怎么样了？
<hamo> roylez_: 忙嘛...下周再说
<hamo> roylez_: 上线了就可以干私活了
<Test_L> ice, 是 GRUB 的问题么？能正常进入系统并操作，就是会突然奔溃。
<adam8157> lag 131
 * hamo lag 0
<adam8157> lag 148
 * hamo lag 1
<madper> lag 0.80
<hamo> adam8157 你这破网还不如我这长宽呢
<adam8157> lag 0了, 把RH的dns去掉就好了 =,=
 * hamo 同时lag 0了
<adam8157> hamo: 2Mb/s... 三个人用
 * madper 在amazon搜索免费的电子书...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛
<hamo> adam8157 大姐在下片
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛今天爹妈这里电信来装光猫，新型号，不好破...'
<adam8157> lag 77
<soiamso> Test_L: 没有关系的，
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你去真人表演了，让大姐节约点贷款
<MeaCulpa> s/贷款/带宽
<hamo> MeaCulpa 破了装光猫的就好
<cfy> madper: 买机器了？
<madper> cfy: kindle cloud reader
<cfy> madper: 哦？
<soiamso> Test_L: 你那个像是硬件问题
<Test_L> soiamso, 求文章。
<madper> cfy: 不知道?
<cfy> madper: 不知道。。。
<madper> cf
<soiamso> Test_L: 机器老？ 硬盘老？
<madper> cfy: kindle 的在线阅读器...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 装光猫的，苦逼的打工仔，脚臭的要命，win7不会玩...破他们千百遍都没用
<Test_L> soiamso, 新机器，硬盘不到半年。
<cfy> madper: gaoji ....
<soiamso> Test_L: 引导到崩溃的时间固定不？
 * MeaCulpa 在贵国上个网还要破解，尼玛
<soiamso> Test_L: 什么主板，什么硬盘？
<hamo> MeaCulpa win7不会玩就不破啊...
<onlylove> 破解什么
<soiamso> hamo: win8不是100RMB都不用吗？
<hamo> soiamso: 并不了解啊
<Test_L> soiamso, 奔溃时间不固定，有时用十多小时没事，有时几小时出事。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你不知道？
<soiamso> Test_L: 主板问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你不知道？电信的FTTH限制死5个mac上网，并且强迫你连进猫的LAN, 多做了一层NAT
<onlylove> MeaCulpa:哦，我联通的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 并且那猫自己的PPPoE模块拨号一次要10min,烂得一塌糊涂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 0_0
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 联通我不能用...国外网游很多直接ban了联通ip, 联通是二等公民
<onlylove> MeaCulpa:求科普，万一哪天我也用上咋办
<hamo> onlylove: 破了装光猫的人
<Test_L> soiamso, 机器是笔记本，华硕G75VW，移动硬盘为西数ES 500G 蓝盘。
<onlylove> hamo: 不现实啊
<soiamso> Test_L: 学校？ 电压？
<Test_L> soiamso, 关学校啥事..
<hamo> onlylove: 不能破？
<onlylove> hamo: 你不是让我破了装光猫的人么……肿么破？
<soiamso> Test_L: 有米之人，多买一台
<hamo> onlylove: 怎么破就看你水平了
<onlylove> hamo: 我弄个dwm或者fluxbox给装猫的人用？
<Test_L> 电压正常，怀疑 USB 供电问题。
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<hamo> - -
<soiamso> Test_L: 同一个系统你罐进 U盘，看看有没有问题就知道啦
<Test_L> soiamso, 有可能是 USB 供电问题..
<onlylove> hamo: dwm什么的太欺负人，要不xfce?
<hamo> onlylove: 建议用 gaoji 蛋用的那个
<Test_L> soiamso, 我没U盘，但是我已经装过两次系统，问题依旧。
<Test_L> ice, 求文章。
<soiamso> Test_L: 90% 硬件问题
<onlylove> hamo: gaoji蛋蛋用的啥？
<soiamso> Test_L: 换台式
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<Test_L> soiamso, 难道是 USB3.0 的供电问题？  还是主板的USB供电控制问题。
<soiamso> Test_L: 主板，如果你这种应用买seagate可能好点
<Test_L> soiamso, 希捷西数都差不多了..
<soiamso> Test_L: 3.0就是电流可以更大阿
<tryit_> soiamso, 找到一篇文章，发现问题可能是内核编译选项的问题
<tryit_> soiamso, 某个选项没勾选上
<soiamso> Test_L: 一般都是主板问题，省钱
<Test_L> soiamso, 机子有一个USB3.0的供电口，我试试换这个插口。
<Test_L> soiamso, 华硕的玩家国度用料都挺足的，顶多我看看有没新 BIOS 刷一下看看。
<tryit_> soiamso, OK了，真的是……
<soiamso> tryit_: 神马选项？
<tryit_> soiamso, vmware模拟的scsi磁盘是LSI Logic类型的，在内核中需要启用这个选项
<tryit_> soiamso, 及其子选项
<soiamso> Test_L: 那个是硬件问题
<soiamso> Test_L: 最少出问题的是技嘉，最快出问题的是MSI
<Test_L> soiamso, 主板？
<Test_L> soiamso, 那华硕就中间..
<abine1> 肚子好饿
<abine1> 好惨啊
<imtxc_> ofan: 你说kindle fire 和 nexus7 哪个好点儿？
<abine1> ä¹°NEXUS10
<imtxc_> abine1: 10 有点大了吧
<abine1> 看你在哪里用了
<abine1> 要是在床上的就好
<madper> imtxc: 我只能说, 10寸太小了.
<abine1> 舒服
<imtxc_> madper: ...
<imtxc_> abine1: 是床上 电视剧啥的
<abine1> 当作遥控器
<madper> imtxc: 考虑这个吧: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<kk> madper,啥网址y 奇葩物：TCL 冰激凌智屏 S5316A 液晶播放器（26寸大Pad）　1999元»什么值得买
<madper> imtxc: 26寸是一个比较合适的大小.
<imtxc_> madper: 太合理了
<madper> imtxc: 再大的话, 就会比较重.
<abine1> 26是个神马概念
<madper> imtxc: 不开玩笑地说, 我的10寸的, 看书有点儿费劲.
<iGoogle> 搞投影吧。房顶上看。
<abine1> 两个13
<imtxc_> madper: 你的啥平板？
<abine1> 26=2 *13
<abine1> iGoogle: 说的对
<abine1> 弄个投影最爽
<iGoogle> madper: 给一个片子
<abine1> 在屋顶看
<abine1> 躺着看
<madper> iGoogle: 最近没陪妹子看电影, 自己也就没看...
<iGoogle> 。没妹子了？
<madper> iGoogle: 妹子周末学画画去了..
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 似乎忘记你的那帐号了。那v6的
<iGoogle> roylez_: 推荐一个？
<madper> iGoogle: 我现在有chinaHDTV的帐号,  ipv4的. 你要不?
<roylez_> iGoogle: 推荐啥？
<iGoogle> 我就是不喜欢找。。。。
<abine1> 硬盘从1.3米的高度摔下了
<abine1> 会不会有事啊？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 穷死了，最近开始当东西过日子了，要不要买个包？
<abine1> 这下蛋疼了
<madper> iGoogle: ....
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 什么硬盘?
<abine1> 笔记本硬盘
<iGoogle> roylez_: .. 你吃酷胖嘛
<madper> iGoogle: 上次的那个冰河世纪是国语的不?
<abine1> 机械硬盘320GB的
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16437194763
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y IBM电脑包
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16437194763
<abine1> 我笔记本上用两个硬盘
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 插上电脑试试看就知道了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iGoogle> 阿。我这太机器没有。另外一台，才关的。 maplebeats
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16442169750
<iGoogle> madper:
<abine1> 我换这着用
<roylez_> iGoogle: 怎么样？要不要买一个？
<abine1> 结果刚才摔下来了
<maplebeats> iGoogle: ????
<iGoogle> roylez_: 包。。。不要。又不是妹子。背包干吗
<roylez_> iGoogle: 还有提包一个
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没钱买馒头了
<iGoogle> 女式的？
<iGoogle> 钱都炒股了？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 男式的
<roylez_> iGoogle: 还债了
<iGoogle> nnnd 上海的都是妖怪。男人背包。
<roylez_> iGoogle: nnnd，不买别消遣人
<iGoogle> 酷胖有钱吧
<iGoogle> 吃他
<iGoogle> 你过来，免费吃饭
<abine1> 不然怎么叫魔都啊
<iGoogle> lol
<roylez_> abine1: 你要买不？
<abine1> 买什么？
<abine1> 我想买包子
<abine1> 肚子饿了
<nopcall> 有没有什么无线的机械键盘 符合人体工程学的推荐下哈！
<abine1> 木有
<iGoogle> 你咋会有asus的包
<nopcall> 。。
<abine1> 无线键盘都是反人类的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 无线的机械键盘？会比较罕见吧？
<iGoogle> 偷的吧
<abine1> 无线的不好
<nopcall> 我也是百度没找到来这问下的
<abine1> 一下子就没电了
<abine1> 响应速度不够快
<nopcall> 我自己用的是有线的机械键盘 不过码字久了手好累。。
<abine1> 用机械键盘的人都要好的手感
<abine1> 你用罗技的键盘吧
<abine1> 罗技的无线键盘还好了
<iGoogle> madper:
<nopcall> 不是。。keycool的
<abine1> 我现在就用罗技的键盘 了
<madper> iGoogle: 我也不知道看啥...
<nopcall> 不想用薄膜的。手感不行哈。
<abine1> 是套装的带无线鼠标
<abine1> 不会啊
<abine1> 木有那么讲究了
<Test_L> 打字的话搞个 Cherry G80 3000  青轴 爽爆。
<nopcall> 。。手腕累啊。。
<nopcall> 想找那种人体工程学的那种
<nopcall> 按键是分成两边的
<abine1> 最好搞个意识控制输入的
<iGoogle> nopcall: 你本来就是苦命。还人体工程。。
<iGoogle> 找一个秘书吧
<abine1> 人体工学的就微软的有
<nopcall> iGoole: = =##
<abine1> 那种分成两边的
<Test_L>  = =
<abine1> 不过不是机械键盘
<abine1> 你可以去看看
<abine1> 趁现在促销还没结束
<iGoogle> 巧克力键盘好
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我觉得惠普的键盘蛮好用的
<abine1> 手感刚刚好
<abine1> 还有罗技的键盘
<iGoogle> 我觉得秘书的键盘更好。
<Test_L> 随便败个薄膜键盘，再上个手托应该也差不多了..
<abine1> 你是有事秘书干
<abine1> lol
<abine1> Tt有一款机械键盘不错
<abine1> 是樱桃的
<abine1> 正在安装DNF
<abine1> 2G的内存
<Test_L>    ..
<abine1> 不知道能不能玩呢
<abine1> P4 处理器630
<abine1> 3.0GHZ
<abine1> 支持超线程
<Test_L> 话说很多以前DNF ER 都转战 LOL 了。
<nopcall> 找到了个。Truly!Ergonomic。
<abine1> 不知道
<nopcall> dnf还能玩？
<abine1> 我帮人家装的
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 大把的人玩
<terry> Test_L, 为什么樱桃的键盘，爆爽`
<abine1> 那些刚会玩电脑的人就喜欢玩
<abine1> 他们专门做这个啊
<nopcall> 半年前没开公平我就不玩了。。
<abine1> 樱桃的键盘很有名了
<abine1> 我都想入手一个
<Test_L> terry: 也不是说只有樱桃的爽，但是樱桃的青轴打字真的爆爽。
<abine1> 可是我现在的键盘还能用
<terry> Test_L, 其实我最近也在考虑樱桃的键盘，一直在犹豫`
<Test_L> nopcall: 大哥你要舒服可以放块毛巾垫手..    貌似挺多人这样做..
<abine1> 每个键可以承受5000万次的敲击
<nopcall> 青轴跟黑轴的差别在哪啊？我当初买的黑轴是用过朋友的黑轴才买的。
<abine1> 不同的力度
<Test_L> nopcall: 压力克数不一样。
<nopcall> Test_L: 手托我也有
<nopcall> Test_L: 我肩膀比较宽 打字手好像缩着在胸前一样= =#一个下午手腕跟肩膀累啊
<Test_L> nopcall: 那貌似你刚刚发的键盘挺适合你的。
<nopcall> = =2899.。。在淘宝上看到的。
<Test_L> nopcall: 败吧..
<abine1> 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> 祝爾等光棍節快樂
<Test_L> 躺着也不中枪..
<abine1> 不是吧
<abine1> 一个键盘2899
<abine1> ？？？
<abine1> 可以买一台主机了
<abine1> 中枪也不躺着
<Test_L>     够爷们。
<Test_L> 貌似苍井空今天生日..
<abine1> 准备煮面吃
<abine1> 今晚很忙了
<abine1> 要测试机子能不能玩游戏
<abine1> 还要处理视频
<abine1> 死日也跟我们无关啊
<imtxc_> 。。。
<Test_L> 国内的双十一促销搞到有老美感恩节的气氛真的不容易..  说明国内宅神半宅到底还是占了一片天了..
<freeflying> Test_L: lol
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: yes?
<abine1> 跑不动
<abine1> DNF跑不到
<abine1> 汗啊
<abine1> CPU占用率100
<abine1> 存太少了
<abine1> 才2GB
<abine1> 显卡太弱
<abine1> 弱爆了
<abine1> 玩不动
<abine1> 显卡得买了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .....刚来？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 之前玩游戏
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......我都忘了我要问什么了......
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 玩的什么？
<alvin_rxg> openttd
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你寂寞了...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 1111没人陪吗？
<alvin_rxg> yo. 关我屁事
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, openttd有什么可玩的...还不如hacker.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online (@ hacker.org)
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 顺便问一个，你知道怎么弄Challenge 'I'm So Special'吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这题我也没解决…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我能想到的就只有RSA...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 类似什么 uid, sid, session id, blabla 的, 我咋知道…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 都试过了？
<mmfei> 晚上好。
<mmfei> 这里有dba吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 其实我很笨的… http://uploadpie.com/iV6VS
<mmfei> 我想问一下设计一个日志系统，适合采用什么mysql的db引擎?
<mmfei> 我想采用archive这个引擎
<mmfei> 不知到会不会有其他的问题
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 比我强多了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 想起来要问什么了，http://www.hacker.org/challenge/chal.php?id=20
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y Don't Blink Challenge
<vvcoder> quit
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: curl -I http://www.hacker.org/challenge/misc/one.php
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: head one.php 的信息
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...head是什么玩意？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 命令。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 显示文本文件的开头几行。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HEAD_%28HTTP%29#Request_methods
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Hypertext Transfer Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是不是 header ？
<alvin_rxg> 本来就只要 header
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 对web好不熟...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你已经增加了 web 的经验 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 是的...就像练级一样 \ ( ^ 0 ^ ) /
<vvcoder> ibus还没修复
<vvcoder> 另外，sunpinyin也没法设置
<abine1> 谁说米国言论自由了
<vvcoder> 只是默认还勉强可以用
<abine1> 米国有个女的说了一句话
<abine1> 就被调查了
<vvcoder> 刚才安装ibus貌似可以用了，结果重启就又没法用了
<vvcoder> 我日
<abine1> 你月
<sou_> 还是去我国台湾省吧
<abine1> 吃了面，肚子还是饿
<vvcoder> 我们还是回归首都台湾吧
<abine1> 在fb上发了一句奥宝马将被暗sha
<sou_> 马英九去看了个电影 就被记者堵门了 全球报道 说他占用公共资源啊
<abine1> 居然就被调查和指控了
<abine1> 还说民主
<abine1> 自由
<abine1> 记得是一个笑话说
<sou_> 不放开党禁就没有真正的民主
<abine1> 一个米国人对一个中国人说
<UbuntuTalk> [John] 有人用过kafka么
<abine1> 我敢骂米国总统
<abine1> 中国人我也敢骂米国总统
<abine1> 刚才看到的新闻
<sou_> 你不敢这样对中国的
<abine1> 一个女的在fb上发布的
<abine1> 结果被调查了
<abine1> 在米国，你要是说我要把学校炸掉
<abine1> 你准会被当成恐怖粪子
<sou_> 比骂总统罪大吧？
<abine1> 比反罪行还严重
<abine1> 恩
<sou_> 国内呢
<abine1> 现在不是骂
<abine1> 就是说了一句
<sou_> 才没人管你炸不炸呢
<abine1> 就被调查
<abine1> 了
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 没人当回事
<sou_> 反正让你炸的话大家也都知道 国民跟本没那资源
<abine1> 在国内，没人当回事
<abine1> 有个中国留学生在米国就遇到这样的遭遇了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你没解决newsgroup cipher吗？
<abine1> 人家把他当成有危险倾向的人物
<abine1> 还要再吃一碗面
<abine1> 肚子太饿了
<abine1> 关机了
<abine1> 我测试一下
<abine1> 更换一下硬盘
<abine1> 看看，刚才摔掉在地上的那个硬盘有没有事
<abine1> 估计报废了
<abine1> 320GB的硬盘就这样报废了
<sou_> 测一个坏道
<sou_> 整扫一遍
<abine1> 恩
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 没线索
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, newsgroup
<vvcoder> 我日你麻痹
<vvcoder> 我日你全家的斯巴达
<wobu> hi,kk
<vvcoder> 日死全家
<vvcoder> 日你妈
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, hack vm那题......除了用google还有好办法吗？
<alvin_rxg> vm ?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那个hello world
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这个不难的…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 自己写不容易吧
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 算一下 ascii 码而已…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那也够可以的了......
<alvin_rxg> 其实没多少的
<alvin_rxg> 跟 Brainfuck 这类差不多
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你不会觉得brainfuck很容易吧？
<alvin_rxg> 后边还有一样的题目了。确实不难啊
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ........
<alvin_rxg> hello world 没几个字母的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你要觉得brainfuck都不难，那为什么那么多密码题没做呢？
<alvin_rxg> brainfuck 和 crypto 没关系…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 都需要耐心
<alvin_rxg> 烦躁，报告写不下去了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 还在写？
<abine1> 这些天真是蛋疼啊
<abine1> 好不容易把旧硬盘里面的数据迁移到新硬盘
<abine1> 谁知道，刚才开机进去
<abine1> 整盘不能挂载
<abine1> 后来切换到win7系统下面
<abine1> 结果，开机的时候
<abine1> win7系统自动把那个在Ubuntu系统下面不能挂载的硬盘给格式化了
<abine1> 1TB的数据就这样没了
<abine1> 一眨眼的功夫
<abine1> 以后，双系统混合使用要注意了
<abine1> 容易引发硬盘文件丢失
<abine1> 分区混乱
<abine1> 睡觉了
<abine1> 不弄了
<abine1> 好困
<wobu> hi
<kk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<plainkitor> 有人吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<alvin_rxg> Galileo 在放 spezial 节目… facebook...
<fivesheep> yoyoyo
<alvin_rxg> facebook 是 alkohol, Tabak..
<knownbad> fivesheep: Zozozo
<knownbad> 去健身房
<cleamoon> linux有什么办法简单实现像是那些博客批量下载器的功能吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: wget -r
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 只要文章，不要整个页面
<alvin_rxg> no idea..
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 写个简单的script不就得了
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 不会
<fivesheep> 这不是一个答案... 不会还不能学啊
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 赶紧吧，先把 ruby 学好了，就可以把 hacker.org 的很多题目解决了
<alvin_rxg> perl 太古老了，而且风格经常因人而异，难以交流。python 缩进…… 目前觉得 ruby 没这两个问题 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ruby有什么好书？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 一般入门的书的名字都叫 learning blabla programming ...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780974514055.do
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Programming Ruby, 2nd Edition - O'Reilly Media
<fivesheep> ruby 其实不太友好
<fivesheep> 太多 monkey patch的玩意. 有些方法你都不知道哪里来的
<fivesheep> 而且document也不好..
<fivesheep> python才是你的好朋友
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<fivesheep> 某个方法不会, 直接在console里 help function_name
<fivesheep> 或者 help object
<alvin_rxg> ..
<fivesheep> 不是么. ruby语法是很花哨
<alvin_rxg> 好吧，其实我没去了解过
<alvin_rxg> 看 wiki 觉得还行的。。
<fivesheep> 很多时候, 你不知道 那到底是 method, 还是 variable
<fivesheep> 也不知道那method到底在什么鬼地方定义的
<cleamoon> fivesheep, ruby和python的区别不会在这么明显的地方吧......
<fivesheep> 哲学上区别很大
<fivesheep> 开发理念
<fivesheep> ruby上做一个事情可以有很多花哨的方式, python是一般都有一个最常见的方式.
<fivesheep> python社区现在也不鼓励大量使用对象, 和chaining calls. 一般建议使用内置的数据结构类型
<fivesheep> simple is beatiful  vs  fancy is beatiful
<alvin_rxg> 函数编程么？
<fivesheep> 对
<alvin_rxg> :D 函数编程就是这样
<fivesheep> 一般也不推荐内置变量的状态变换.
<fivesheep> 一般也不推荐依赖内置变量的状态变换.
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 这是一种简约的美
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 其实不学脚本也能做hacker.org，就是麻烦点...我已经搞定42道了
<alvin_rxg> Title: hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online (@ hacker.org)
<alvin_rxg> oh.
<fivesheep> kacker.org 到底和 eulerproject 有什么区别
<alvin_rxg> Title: kacker.org (@ kacker.org)
<fivesheep> eulerproject 我似乎一直停留在 25 道.. 都6,7年没去捣鼓过了
<fivesheep> hacker*
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 平均来看eulerproject比hacker.org容易
<alvin_rxg> Title: hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online (@ hacker.org)
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ 写报告真无聊
<piggybox> fivesheep: ruby的monkey patch是很讨厌，ruby 2.0会有一个新功能改进这个。python其实也可以monkey patch但是比较麻烦就很少见到了
<piggybox> fivesheep: "你不知道 那到底是 method, 还是 variable" 这个倒还好，因为合理封装的对象你只能调用方法修改变量，那些直接操作变量的其实是间接通过setter/getter的，和python的property一样
<kk>  06:55
<fivesheep> piggybox: 其实主要还是那些乱七八糟的patch. 完全不知道那些方法是哪里来的
<piggybox> fivesheep: 是有这个问题，所以ruby还是只适合小型的team
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我这两周都在捣鼓rails的东西.. 公司里那哥们忙不过来, 我去帮忙.
<fivesheep> piggybox: 除了 cucumber, 真没什么东西让我觉得兴奋的了
<piggybox> fivesheep: 只有rails 1当年让我眼睛一亮，后来大家都是这个风格就没什么稀奇的了
<fivesheep> piggybox: rails世界还有一样东西我是无法容忍的. api接口可以成天变.
<piggybox> fivesheep: 现在是这样？很久没关注了，以前django经常变api，rails倒是相对稳定些
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我以前最后一次用rails是2.0, 现在3.2 是完全不同了.. 变化巨大
<fivesheep> 另外也不单是rails的东西, 还有整个社区. gems的api也经常变
<fivesheep> piggybox: python的东西稳定多了
<piggybox> fivesheep: 那还真是令人遗憾
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-04
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 3.12 新特性带来双显卡方面的改进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451644 - The Radeon open-source kernel graphics driver has improved Dynamic Power Management, but it won't be until Linux 3.13 where Radeon DPM is enabled by default along with HDMI audio. 持续改进amd显卡的动态电源管理,我的3.11内核用起来很爽,不知改进了啥,但是 到ubuntu14.
 * gfrog 早
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总真早啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉拿到杯子木有？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们都干了2个小时的活了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还木到公司呢。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是乃们爽啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 干脆我转你们team得了
<gfrog> freeflying: 撤退去公司。
<freeflying> 然后就真不要出差了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那不屈您才了嘛。
<freeflying> gfrog, 对我这穷屌来说有工作就很好了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你们都去1部门算了
<imtxc> 早啊 MeaCulpa freeflying gfrog
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 我像去你摸啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 乃收到没
<imtxc> freeflying: 没呢，估计中午了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 最近收人少
<imtxc> freeflying: 有单号不
<iIlL10Oo> debian-sa1 这个是什么命令？
<freeflying> imtxc, 单号在家里
<imtxc> freeflying: 那就没法查，不过今天应该能到
 * MeaCulpa 昨晚拉起来的emerge到现在才跑了1/4...不好意思噪音影响同事了只好先暂停...
<iIlL10Oo> # Activity reports every 10 minutes everyday
<iIlL10Oo> 5-55/10 * * * * root command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1
<new_cat> 问一下，有没有 open license 的世界名著中文翻译文本？wikisource 上中文译作很少。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: emerge刚开始的时候可以用多线程不
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我是说，你刚开始装系统，刚分区和写完配置
<iIlL10Oo> new_cat: 世界名著还要收费？一般都有免费电子版本的
<yuxans> onlylove: 计算依赖是单线程
<new_cat> iIlL10Oo: 但版权还是有的
<yuxans> onlylove: 构建包的时候，只要不是 ebuild 里强制了 -j1 都会多线程编译
<yuxans> 如果在 make.conf 里写了 -j1 当我没说 =_=
<onlylove> yuxans: 没啥，我在单位的机器上玩lfs，觉得有点慢
<iIlL10Oo> new_cat: 超过50年就没版权了
<iIlL10Oo> new_cat: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/99244318.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 世界名著的版权问题_百度知道
<yuxans> onlylove: 你时间真闲啊，还能在工作时间玩 lfs
<onlylove> yuxans: 靠，我不是看vmware的hadoop看得头大找点别的娱乐下么
<new_cat> iIlL10Oo: 我知道。我就是想问，有没有这样一个网站，把世界名著翻译成中文，而且这些中文译作是放弃版权的（如 GNU Free Document License）
<onlylove> yuxans: 刚开头，才弄完glibc第一遍，突然想起我是不是应该用 -j2
<yuxans> onlylove: 我等能聊个天就觉得是很大娱乐了，你真不知足啊
<iIlL10Oo> new_cat: 国内，大家都是为了赚钱，翻译是很花时间的。
<iIlL10Oo> new_cat: 如果大家45岁退休，情况就不一样了
<onlylove> new_cat: 你还是好好的看原版吧，有些东西……
<onlylove> yuxans: 你等应该比我舒服吧……我是用的web进来的，6667和7000啥的我这边直接封掉
<iMadper> onlylove: 8001试试看?
<onlylove> iMadper: 试冒险，单位有过滤系统
<yuxans> 用 ssl 别怕
<onlylove> iMadper: 大号端口统统杀掉
<yuxans> 最多不通
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道，你的多线程啥意思
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: emerge只能一步步来的吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: make 的-j参数
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦，-j啊，可以啊，gcc的事吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 收到了
<imtxc> freeflying: 居然用 256G 的盒子给我装过来
<freeflying> imtxc, 包装完整吧
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<iIlL10Oo> 4核的电脑，make -j 8 很快
<imtxc> freeflying: 包装没问题，原来这货这么小啊，晚上回去装机
<freeflying> imtxc, 所以ultrabook才能做的很小啊
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: e5300表示支持虚拟化已经很不错了，不指望超线程
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪买ssd了？
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove: msata
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 我发现双核也是 -j 8 快
<freeflying> imtxc, 这个很壕
<imtxc> freeflying: ....
<yuxans> <iIlL10Oo> 4核的电脑，make -j 8 很快 < --- 推荐是 core 数 +1
<imtxc> 二手还壕。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 话说这货质保多久
<onlylove> imtxc: 二手我也没有啊
<xrfang> 有人在使用13.10吗？我发现ibus有个很讨厌的问题，就是面板经常在屏幕外不可见。这个问题有报告bug吗？
<freeflying> firefox这货咋这么矬啊
<freeflying> 我chrome开几十个tab 都没它开几个tab耗的资源多
<yuxans> freeflying: 什么地方？
<yuxans> freeflying: 这个啊，老问题了....
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: core数x2+1
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: firefox 肿大，Chrome娃娃多，都不咋的
<iMadper> 我24core的电脑, 直接make -j25 ....
<eexpress> 比资源，真不要看fx chrome
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 话说，你是怎么观察它耗资源多的？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的fx开40个tab, 从来不关心占用多少资源...
<eexpress> freeflying: 你整天想去18m?
<eexpress> iMadper: 有钱人
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你这还是Windows思维定势吧
<eexpress> iMadper: 32G了？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 只有Windows用户才在乎一个前台进程的耗资源数
<iMadper> eexpress: 我用的是公司的服务器...
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 开发者必须在乎资源消耗啊
<eexpress> 18m可能不在乎
<eexpress> lol
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: -j50更快，试试
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是，耗资源大了又不是坏事，要的是结果，能快速完成功能就是了，其他程序不卡就是了
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 硬盘速度跟不上吧?
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: linux嘛
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 瓶颈不在CPU，在硬盘。。。
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 我从来没敢这么用，我记得当年貌似有个 -j12 的 bug 啥的
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 从开发角度说，消耗比别人大，说明代码写得差。
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 是呀.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你有那么多core的机器，还在硬盘上link?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你有那么多core的机器，还在硬盘上link??
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 真蛋疼
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我没看是不是fcoe或者hba
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 用 ramdisk
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 主存啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ram啊
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 恩
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你这是残害硬盘...
<iIlL10Oo> tmpfs /tmp  tmpfs defaults  0  0
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那也要从硬盘取出来.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: link的时候可以节约无数读写
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 完全不必要用硬盘
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 也对. 有32g的内存.
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我的意思，Linux app资源占用不能说明问题吧，只要不影响你的感受
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 内存小，用不起 ramdisk 去 build 包 = =
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: AIX的话动不动一个进程就沾满主存，其他进程照样跑啊，各个OS机制不同
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: 2G 编译gcc都够了
<iIlL10Oo> 有没有哪个linux发行版本，开机后是把 /lib /usr 都映射到 tmpfs（内存） 的？ 关机时再写回硬盘
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: 除了OOo, 其他真无所谓
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 不比较，是不能说明问题。的确。
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 不担心崩溃？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Windows里面一个程序占了很多资源的确是很痛，Linux无所谓吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是说有资源就尽量占么...
<eexpress> 有所谓的
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 崩溃只是桌面
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 我前两天在家 build 了 libreoffice-4.1.2.3 虽然在硬盘上，也就  1hour
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 说不定整体
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 具体去问他们帽帽/C 帮，他们懂~
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 1hour 还是可以接受的
<eexpress> 他们才不写。
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: 蛋疼，我内存再多，也不编译libre, 我libreoffice-bin, 哪怕gentoo也bin
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 他们懂OS, 知道资源调度咋回事
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 没事，代码目录每10分钟 sync 到硬盘
<eexpress> 调度机制统一的，差别不大
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 可以cron
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 我Firefox 跑tmpfs里，挺爽的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 中国银行网银支持火狐了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451647 但是只支持windows版的火狐 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2013-11-04 10:23
<eexpress> fx很多很多细节，难受的。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没办法，几个关键插件让我离不开
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: chrome更难受，webkit难受死
<iIlL10Oo> 浏览器发展好快
<eexpress> 强迫过几次用fx了，始终去不了。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 要是追求快，不管可用性，我也不会用chrome, 我直接Safari
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Safari比chrome快多了。。。就是功能....
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 所以chrome没有存在意义
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 其实我是发现升级了 mpfr 之后，系统总感觉不太对，有时候 gnome-terminal 里的 bash/zsh 退出有问题，我就在干脆在睡觉前 -e world 了，早上发现我的 libreoffice 不是 bin =_=
<eexpress> ipad上safari老卡死。没感觉。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ipad是ipad
<eexpress> 哦。你是win下用
<MeaCulpa> ipad上chrome更烂好不
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我从不在Linux下面care 速度和资源
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 所以更没意义 :)
<eexpress> 你不能用win下的体验，来谈嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 但Lin下面有tmpfs, FF不差啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: chrome 就差好多
<eexpress> 你内存不够？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 单位机器就4g
<eexpress> 稍微少了点
<eexpress> 虽然我这机器，也是4G
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 原来2g...我自己加了2g...
<MeaCulpa> lenovo 商用微机...
<eexpress> v580 也lenovo的
<eexpress> 破机器
<eexpress> 还是ssd的dell好
<yuxans> 这是又要比机器烂的节奏么？
<eexpress> 比烂，才不。4G，只要跑opera，Mem:          3712       2663       1049          0        175       1346
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 2G的机器也好意思说啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 老板，，，你2G？
<MeaCulpa> opera... 那么好的基础却自己乱搞
<freeflying> freeflying@ultra:~/charms$ free -g
<freeflying>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<freeflying> Mem:            11         10          1          0          0          5
<eexpress> 难怪 iMadper 不过来
<MeaCulpa> 半路还转投Qt
<freeflying> 这还是我的笔记本
<imtxc> 老板们都好节俭
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 恩。你去收购了吧
<MeaCulpa> Opera平铺党没法用吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥?
<MeaCulpa> Opera我记得会胡乱tile
<MeaCulpa> 平铺的更本没法用
<MeaCulpa> 类似gimp
<MeaCulpa> Opera在我的wm里面一塌糊涂
<eexpress> 只有opera可以真正全屏模式
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 是，只有opera用户没有wm
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: :)
<yuxans> freeflying: 推荐个 4 代 intel 的本吧，要轻薄，集显就可以了
<eexpress> 全wm兼容。
<freeflying> yuxans, nec lavie x
<freeflying> or z
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你是不是专为了opera起了X
<freeflying> yuxans, panasonic的也行
<eexpress> 主要是不占内存
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 毛！ 全WM不兼容
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: curl才不占内存
<yuxans> freeflying: 有不是日系推荐么？
<eexpress> 兼容啊。 xlib qt gtk
<freeflying> yuxans, 收我的三爽的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 输入法好搞么
<eexpress> ，，，你石器时代嘛。
<freeflying> yuxans, 然后我去换nec或者panasonic的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: opera有vimperator之类的没...
<yuxans> freeflying: 现在本真是没啥能看的上的了
<eexpress> qt时代，才有输入法问题。设置env
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> yuxans, 老实说我手头三爽的做工真心不错
<yuxans> freeflying: s...也不喜欢
<freeflying> yuxans, 然后就是日系的了
<eexpress> 历来就是可全键盘操作啊，只是不是vim模式
<freeflying> yuxans, thinkpad / asus/ acer都太渣了
<yuxans> freeflying: 你在 jp 买的话是不是都是日文键盘的？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: safari在windows底下的资源占用令人发指
<freeflying> yuxans, 可以换英文键盘啊
<yuxans> freeflying: 买的时候可选？还是自己换？
<onlylove> yuxans: 有钱买acer s7，虽然那机器不咋样
<freeflying> yuxans, 自己换
<yuxans> onlylove: s7 不是 3 代 cpu 么？
<yuxans> onlylove: 现在出 4 代的了？
<freeflying> onlylove, 那机器超烂的,我在樟宜机场把玩过
<onlylove> yuxans: 没注意你要4代的
<onlylove> freeflying: 那机器的键盘设计超脑残
<onlylove> freeflying: 把F功能和数字键放一起
<yuxans> 4 代集显性能据说还不错
<freeflying> yuxans, hd4000就已经和不错了
<onlylove> yuxans: 轻薄的机器只能从日系里面选
<freeflying> yuxans, 玩游戏还是xbox/ps4这些
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 單開一個tag放maximize的opera啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 土豪，我ps3还没买呢
<freeflying> onlylove, 我啥都没买
<yuxans> freeflying: 骚尼有推荐的么？
<freeflying> yuxans, 没有
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，只有这样了，开无数个opera
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Apple家的哪个不是？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但你不能否认，快啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: WebKit的资源和可配置性烂的一b, 但是快啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 很多2人在乎这点快...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 问题是os是win，他快了，其他程序卡死了
<yuxans> freeflying: nec 那个是 3 代 cpu ？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果配上kaspersky
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 整个os就跑他俩了
<freeflying> yuxans, http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/8763
<imtxc> iMadper: x230 BIOS 默认是从硬盘引导还是 msata?
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 日淘松下CF-AX3超极本：松下官网俱乐部+Tenso转运　教程+案例+心得_电脑数码_经验盒子_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 开uefi呀
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
 * MeaCulpa 觉得世间所有webapp哪怕换成Qt来做，全部变成桌面app，每次让用户比较Qtlib和下载，都tmd比现在大多数webapp快速干净，有木有！
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后看你的nvram怎么写就从哪儿引导
<freeflying> yuxans, 我不会买intel刚出的东西
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: +1  webapp多数都是垃圾
<imtxc> iMadper: uefi 高端，你说好的文章到现在一个月了还没写出来。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我觉得浏览器和js现在已经令人发指到比临时下载个桌面app toolkit都要慢的程度了
<iMadper> imtxc: efibootmgr多好用
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: webapp 跨平台，wii里面都能访问
<iMadper> imtxc: 突然觉得, 东西都很简单, 写出来也没必要
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: qt gtk也可以
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以写了几句就停了
<iMadper> imtxc: 很简单的东西嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 马蛋。。。
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你这个所谓的跨平台，一个浏览器大小是那些tookit的10倍
<iMadper> imtxc: 比bios什么的简单多了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不是装arch吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 来, 哥全程指导你
<imtxc> iMadper: …………
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 真的比下载，说不定桌面app还快点，无非就是开发者偷懒而已，用户体验绝对是不及桌面app
<imtxc> iMadper: 先教我下载镜像吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 教你efi stub
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> lol
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 是人都懒
<freeflying> iMadper, uefi没啥可搞的啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 对呀, 就是用就行呀
<havoc_> test
<^k^> havoc_:点点点.  10:47 
<freeflying> iMadper, 我换用gpt+uefi都好几年了
<eexpress> 需要fat分区的东西，不如去死
<imtxc> 没钱  ssd * 2 啊
<eexpress> iMadper: 你的文章还没出来
<eexpress> 让大家围观下嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 不写了, 没啥东西. 想看直接看archwiki嘛
<eexpress> 这懒的。
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. uefi现在最大的问题, 其实是固件的问题
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.archlinux.org/releng/releases/2013.11.01/torrent/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: {"disposition"=>"attachment; filename=archlinux-2013.11.01-dual.iso.torrent", 长度=>29.04 kiB, "type"=>"application/x-bittorrent"}
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> 赞
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 開無數個？你不用tab？
<onlylove> eexpress: 问题是uefi需要个fat分区啊……我其实在想，万一哪天这个fat坏了
<eexpress> onlylove: 就不能不开secru boot
<eexpress> 启动都越搞越复杂。难受的
<eexpress> grub2就该死
<onlylove> eexpress: 不开那个uefi也要fat分区
<onlylove> eexpress: 人要找地方放efi
<eexpress> 加大flash，主板上直接搞一个启动器
<onlylove> 说起来apple的efi怎么做的
<onlylove> eexpress: 好像amd搞过那么个东西？
<eexpress> 街机主板
<onlylove> 其实就是bootloader的问题
<eexpress> 以前win95时代，就有
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不是说了opera tab比较傻么
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃给我的链接是 x86_64 的还是 x86 的
<eexpress> asus也说搞这，说好久了。 onlylove
<iMadper> imtxc: dual
<onlylove> eexpress: 我记得当时amd说是把bios搞成linux样的东西
<eexpress> huntxu: 不和不用的浪费。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 還好吧，不過我開的tab不多
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不喜歡超過10個
<eexpress> onlylove: 是有。asus也说
<eexpress> 没见到嘛
<onlylove> eexpress: 问题是不是所有主板都想搞大flash，当年cih估计还有影响
<iMadper> onlylove: 苹果的efi是当年直接拿一个老版本的efi改过去的. 现在应该也有merge新的efi的特性
<iIlL10Oo> 双flash 互备份
<onlylove> 双flash的话，大概当年技嘉搞过
<iIlL10Oo> 万一刷坏了，马上还原
<onlylove> 现在也有
<onlylove> 不过双flash的都是土豪板子啊
<huntxu> onlylove: 除了土豪誰整天亂刷
<onlylove> huntxu: 我……
<iIlL10Oo> mbr也应该搞个备份还原功能
<onlylove> mbr都快死了
<eexpress> 不需要双flash，留一个jtag口就是。
<huntxu> onlylove: 沒有土豪的資質就不應該有土豪的行為
<onlylove> 现在硬盘已经大到mbr快管不了的地步了
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 对，插个手机数据线，写入
<onlylove> eexpress: 多余，把片子吹下来，刷好了再糊上
<eexpress> freescale的单线协议，lin总线刷flash
<eexpress> onlylove: ...
<iIlL10Oo> 硬件成本 几十元而已
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你js，要几十？
<onlylove> eexpress: 人要吃饭
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 总要赚一点的
<eexpress> 厂家不应该靠这一个点挣钱，要靠量。
<onlylove> 说靠量的也就arm和intel吧
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/275695
<onlylove> amd都半死不活的
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在人硬盘大，不用像以前那样抠字节了
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 编译器拿空间换时间？
<eexpress> 底层如果加大，上面调用次数多，就亏了
<eexpress> 虽然说是没那么抠字节
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我其实更希望他拿时间换空间，现在cpu快的很
<eexpress> onlylove: 你希望的不就是各种script满天飞嘛
<jyf> onlylove: 以前人也不是都叩字节吧 有的为了对齐缓存还要故意留空呢
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在如果谁能搞出mhdd那样的工具
<jyf> 另外按摩店家已经宣布要出arm了 额
<eexpress> jyf: 对齐不是这原因，是硬件结构导致的
<onlylove> jyf: 那是特殊要求……不是能抠就抠么
<eexpress> onlylove: 这啥。mhdd
<jyf> eexpress: 我不是说地址对齐
<onlylove> eexpress: 搞硬盘的，dos底下的程序
<jyf> 是说array容量的对齐
<jyf> 故意弄成cache的整数倍
<onlylove> eexpress: 以前没win的时候，dos底下很多精巧强悍的工具
<eexpress> 这个没见过
<onlylove> eexpress: 俄罗斯毛子开发的
<eexpress> 俄罗斯的，我就记得吸血鬼
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 当时CPU慢，dos命令很慢的
<eexpress> 当年的神器
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=g3QDQ7_TrKXpeDUh2I4RV4ZUDDWt5FCHUpxRZyB7mbJ3Qs3HeWbwF2_hB749LPQe
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ MHDD_百度百科
<jyf> 俄罗斯挺奇啪的 当初还有三进制计算机
<eexpress> 6.22。。这很后面了啊
<onlylove> 那个多少个字节的木马还是啥的，俄罗斯的，叫啥来着
<imtxc> iMadper: arch 里面有 rtl8818  的驱动没有
<onlylove> jyf: 不得不承认，俄罗斯的程序员牛叉的是真牛
<onlylove> jyf: 基本上原来盗版的windows都是俄罗斯最早出的解密工具啥的
<eexpress> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/SideKick 这才是dos下最牛皮的软件。 onlylove
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: SideKick - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8和Ubuntu 13.10基准时间打架 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451649 我在新笔记本上安装了Win8和Ubuntu13.10，两个都设成Internet自动校准时间，发现Ubuntu内核时间是格林威治时间，到用户界面才转换成我设置的北京时间。 而win8中文版，内核时间就是北京时间，这就很悲催，两个系统切换，时间不停自
<eexpress> dos下全屏弹出操作。热键激活
<^k^> ─> 己校正，我只能把Ubuntu的时间设成用户自定义，现在是19：10，只能这样将就了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ckp …
<havoc_> test
<^k^> havoc_:点点点.  11:18 
<onlylove> eexpress: dos不是单任务的么，这都可以打断
<eexpress> onlylove: 常驻内存技术啊。就是可以打断才牛皮
<iIlL10Oo> 任务切换需要保存当前寄存器吧
<eexpress> 只能说明borland当时甩ms很远的
<onlylove> 现在呢
<eexpress> 被垄断了嘛。lol
<onlylove> 被甩很远么
<eexpress> 难道 onlylove 不知道历史事件？
<onlylove> eexpress: 知道的不多
<yuxans> m$ 的编译器当年就是渣...
<onlylove> eexpress: 主要知道的是国内几个公司的事情，比方说金山那不知道怎么说的公司
<eexpress> 自己搜索borland吧
<onlylove> borland当年出了啥要命的错误
<onlylove> 记得当年delphi很流行的样子
<eexpress> 不需要出错，怪就怪自己出生不好。不姓ms
<jyf> onlylove: 也就玩玩破解啊 真牛叉为毛不支持出个开源复刻版本呢
<jyf> onlylove: 像那个sublime什么的编辑器 最近不是有个牛人因为不爽官方 自己出了个开源实现么
<onlylove> jyf: reactos还是啥的？
<jyf> 这种的我才觉得牛逼
<jyf> onlylove: reactos好像不是俄罗斯的吧 再说了 搞这么多年了 还是老样子
<jyf> reactos要是当初跟深度合作就屌了
<onlylove> jyf: 问题是其他人连拆盒子都不会
<hamo> jyf: onlylove 可以看看龙井
<onlylove> jyf: 有react的时候深度还没影吧
<jyf> hamo: 这个我知道 浙大的那个教授搞的 当初我也装过 不过有点不稳
<jyf> 龙井的思路比wine好
<jyf> onlylove: 后来不是有了嘛
<hamo> jyf: 其实是一个思路，内核态的wine么
<jyf> hamo: 但是wine api实现的那些东西本来就有许多内核态的东西 如果不在内核里实现 有点搓
<jyf> 不过龙井也不是最理想的 我觉得最理想是出个kmod
<jyf> 在lib里放一些win的那些user32 什么的api
<onlylove> 你们这么想来想去，架不住ms变化的快
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你來啦
<onlylove> 当年啥win32，然后又来啥silver又搞.net
<hamo> huntxu: 呼呼
<imtxc> hamo: 咱俩运气不行啊，那个路由器还抽不到…………
<jyf> silver dotnet都是应用层而已
<hamo> imtxc: 对啊...
<jyf> imtxc: 你俩混一个公司？
<imtxc> jyf: 没有啊，weibo 上面抽奖的
<imtxc> jyf: 大蛤蟆在C社啊
<jyf> 额 我正打算把hamo列到黑名单里 还好你及时解释
<huntxu> jyf: 為何黑名單
<imtxc> jyf: ………… 难道乃黑了我了
<jyf> huntxu: 这个就不足为外人道了
<jyf> imtxc: 那倒没有 见过面的都赦免
<hamo> imtxc: 你怎么惹jyf了？
<onlylove> hamo: 这种说不清道不明的事情
<hamo> onlylove: 好吧。。。
<imtxc> lol
 * hamo 这里还是这么基情四射...
<imtxc> 对啊，感情的事情
<jyf> hamo: 你在c记什么部门？
<jyf> 不会是该死的unity吧
<hamo> jyf: 没那么高端》。。
<imtxc> 吃饭
<jyf> hamo: 那是啥
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
 * hamo ...
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你要是進了unity部門
<huntxu> hamo: 就一定記得把代碼全刪了然後失蹤
<huntxu> hamo: 各國人民都會感謝你的
<jyf> huntxu: 我觉得他是进了后勤部门
 * kingbo 好几天没上来了，同志们还好吧？
<jyf> https://github.com/lngz/baidu_http_pan.git
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: lngz/baidu_http_pan · GitHub
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<suiang> :-D 早上好 everyone
<onlylove> huntxu: 人会重新来一遍吧，至少也有回滚
<huntxu> onlylove: 物理攻擊服務器
<onlylove> huntxu: 乃确定那个倒霉的server扔在国内？
<mayli> hamo: gxgx
<hamo> mayli: ?
<huntxu> onlylove: 應該不在
<mayli> hamo: 恭喜加入C记
<onlylove> huntxu: 那怎么个物理攻击法
<mayli> onlylove: KKKK
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃們bugzilla過1m的時候沒有慶祝活動麽
<gfrog> huntxu: 试图强整，未果
<gfrog> huntxu: 我抢的最接近整的好像是900k零6
<huntxu> gfrog: 搶到會送點紀念品？
<gfrog> huntxu: 抢到了之后自己修好它
<gfrog> huntxu: lol
<onlylove> huntxu: 就和论坛帖子抢整数楼一样的吧……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37081
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google雇员讲述Google最糟糕的地方
<gfrog> onlylove: 贵司这些家伙太不靠谱了，vforum的ppt现在还没放出来
<eexpress> adb shell 没 du，真不爽。
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥东西？
<gfrog> onlylove: vforum
<gfrog> eexpress: du？ busybox里也没有么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: vmware这些魂淡太不靠谱了…… 一直不放slides啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 不看也罢啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 要用的时候看看文档就好
<gfrog> freeflying: 想发报告给老板秀啊
 * gfrog 时时汇报给老板才是好员工。 lol
<onlylove> gfrog: http://server.chinabyte.com/vforum2013/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 再一次，颠覆传统，VMware vForum2013大会开幕
<onlylove> gfrog: 差不多看看行了
<onlylove> inspur居然是金牌赞助
<gfrog> onlylove: 这是前期介绍，没干货
<huntxu> freeflying: 你那個hypervisor ping不到vm的解決沒？
<onlylove> gfrog: 干货在哪我也不知道，我只管hve的techenical support
<gfrog> onlylove: 仅吐槽贵司的大会组织很不靠谱。我同事第二天去竟然连饭都没给
<onlylove> gfrog: 不小心多打了个e……
<hamo> onlylove: 你现在在vmware?
<onlylove> hamo: 外包公司给的职位
<adam8157> ggarlic: 土壕
<adam8157> huntxu: 土壕
<adam8157> huntxu: 买新的了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 饿了，嘛时候吃饭啊……
<adam8157> gfrog: 1300
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不是在午睡吗?
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线
<adam8157> gfrog: 正在看人民大学附近的合租
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛价钱？
<adam8157> gfrog: 2K
<gfrog> adam8157: 你果然去那了！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 那妹纸多啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃的好啊, 游泳也方便
<adam8157> 妹子也多 哈哈哈
<hamo> gfrog: 妹子多也是别人的...只能看不能摸
<gfrog> hamo: 找个自己的
<hamo> gfrog: 你喜欢学生妹啊？啧啧
<gfrog> hamo: 来者不惧呢
<hamo> gfrog: 不错不错
<hamo> gfrog: 男女通吃啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 他没救了
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶快给丫牵回去
<MeaCulpa> .
<hamo> gfrog: 去吃小黄人怎么样？
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<gfrog> hamo: cool
<gfrog> hamo: 甚合吾意
<hamo> gfrog: 这附近就有一个麦记
<adam8157> hamo: 我周末吃了两顿麦当劳了, 我就算了....
<gfrog> hamo: 很多啦
<gfrog> hamo: 黄庄，鼎好
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 鼎好
<hamo> gfrog: 看不出来你还是个萌妹纸啊
<gfrog> hamo: 滚粗
<imtxc> 小黄人都没了。。。
 * adam8157 什么情况
<hamo> imtxc: 没了？
<imtxc> hamo: 我这边的店里面完了
<imtxc> 不知道别的店有没有
<imtxc> 不是说一个月么，或许会补货嘛
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac892335
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 伦敦上班族不堪昂贵房租 住西班牙坐飞机上班 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog> adam8157: biosdevname=1 这选项在precise里有么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到 应该有 3.2内核嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 二了吧。每周俩，你等一个月？
<gfrog> imtxc: 一共6种呢
<imtxc> gfrog: 额.. 西二旗的这家没的好快
<gfrog> imtxc: IT民工都是有钱人
<adam8157> imtxc: 西二旗都是装嫩的怪叔叔
<gfrog> imtxc: 我等屌丝都吃不起麦当当
<imtxc> …… 全给 hamo ex 同时抢走了
<adam8157> gfrog: 1300了 哈哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> 同事
<hamo> gfrog: 买回来吃？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 去M记？
 * gfrog moving
<hamo> gfrog: 他不去吧...
<imtxc> gfrog: 有钱人啊，吃卖当当
<imtxc> gfrog: 你现在几个黄人了
<imtxc> iMadper: 直接 dd 到 U 盘里面装？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: This method does not work with UEFI boot.
<freeflying> adam8157, ipmi power里的soft是不是不自检了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你在安卓上找到什么靠谱的邮件客户端了没有，gmail 离线太弱
<iMadper> imtxc: 没... 我邮件太多, 要是全下载下来, 直接死了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 订阅的列表太多
<imtxc>  。。。
<imtxc> 有没有比 lkml 更凶残的
<onlylove> imtxc: 换iphone吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者bb也不错
<imtxc> onlylove: bb 除非 bb10
<iMadper> bubu
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你妹
<huntxu> adam8157: 下周水逆結束了才能買手機
<zer4tul> 你手机怎么了？
<huntxu> zer4tul: 手機店告訴我說什麽主板上的電源壞了
<huntxu> 我也不懂硬件，把它解讀為“反正就是說要修也挺麻煩的”
<zer4tul> huntxu: 你应该解读为“换主板吧”
<iMadper> imtxc: c.lang?
<imtxc> huntxu: 换手机算了
<huntxu> zer4tul: 那就是修比買新的費事啊
<zer4tul> 必须的
<imtxc> iMadper: c.lang 不是 google groups 的么
<imtxc> huntxu: 万一修的时候再把你的照片什么的翻出来
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<huntxu> imtxc: 所以我沒打算修
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37082
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 3.12发布，Linus提出4.0计划
<huntxu> 怒刷版本號
<huntxu> 都是chrome給帶壞的
<iIlL10Oo> 没事，那只是一个数字而已
<iIlL10Oo> 我都是使用 年月日 作为版本号的
<adam8157> huntxu: hoho
<huntxu> adam8157: 北京買不到廣東聯通的合約機
<huntxu> adam8157: 我想用回廣州號
<adam8157> huntxu: 京东 或者联通官网
<adam8157> huntxu: 买了让你妹子快递过来不就完了
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是聯通官網說不賣的
<huntxu> adam8157: 考慮這個中
<huntxu> adam8157: 想買galaxy grand，9082i那個
<huntxu> adam8157: 妹子用著
<huntxu> 來個36個月合約，分24期還款
<adam8157> huntxu: 你已经找好下家了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 下家啥？
<adam8157> huntxu: 会广州啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 遲早都要回的啦
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/275705
<huntxu> adam8157: 北京這天氣走在路上呼吸道都不舒服
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/275706
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊!!! 周六郁闷死了
<iIlL10Oo> Rubinius == rbx ?
<hamo> adam8157: huntxu 表示买了个口罩很不错。。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> robbin: 扎西
<huntxu> hamo: 3
<hamo> adam8157: huntxu 周日去国家博物馆看了卢浮宫的文物...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<huntxu> hamo: 3M?
<hamo> huntxu: 没那么专业，空气和美观并重
<huntxu> hamo: 你那是有妹子的土豪生活，我等屌絲望塵莫及。。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 神。 replied you on faceback
<eexpress> gfrog: 只送没买？
<adam8157> hamo: 我觉得太贵了... 三十只就一百多块 =,=
<gfrog> eexpress: 我可以卖你，70羊一枚好了。 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 命啊
<eexpress> 好。 adam8157 帮我预付。
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛口罩这么便宜？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<adam8157> eexpress: 你俩交易啥
<eexpress> hamo: 帮我抢 gfrog的黄痘痘
<hamo> eexpress: 黄痘痘？
<hamo> eexpress: 痘痘你都要...
<eexpress> adam8157:  gfrog 有可爱的黄豆
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦的，为毛/lib/udev/rules.d里的规则不加载呢……
<adam8157> gfrog: 会加载的
<eexpress> 因为规则限制写多了。lol
<eexpress> lib的。不加载吧
<eexpress> etc的才加载
<adam8157> eexpress: lib的是内建的 加载的
<adam8157> eexpress: 乖
<iIlL10Oo> udevd --debug 看看
<eexpress> hamo: 抢这个。http://imagebin.org/275706
<eexpress> adam8157: 我记得是需要cp出来修改的
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<gorobot_hamo_> hi all
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_:点点点.  14:15 
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以你现在没手机用了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 有個舊的啊
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<hamo> roylez: 扎西得嘞
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛清真渣
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂渣，你在武漢了沒
 * adam8157 围观俩人黑毛互扎
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你的黑毛来拉
<adam8157> roylez: 是你的黑毛
<roylez> huntxu: 在武汉都领两次工资了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋怎么可能没黑毛
<adam8157> roylez: 赞啊!!!
<roylez> adam8157: 丫给我推荐的工作呢？
<huntxu> roylez: 哪個行業啊、
<adam8157> roylez: 啥消息都没反馈?
<roylez> huntxu: 18摸的活没变啊
<roylez> adam8157: 鸟蛋都没一个
<adam8157> roylez: 看来我司HR是真心看不上你
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西去帽帽袋鼠国分舵吧
<huntxu> roylez: 你不是搞金融了嘛
<roylez> huntxu: 金融是副业...
<hamo> roylez: 土豪
<adam8157> roylez: 土壕
<eexpress> 金融算啥，乐乐是需要精神生活。 cc adam8157 hamo
<roylez> adam8157: 丫这高富帅的公司，我是不会再投了
<hamo> roylez: 估计又是个萝卜招聘。。。 cc adam8157
<eexpress> roylez: soho多好，干嘛要出去
<roylez> eexpress: 投的也是soho的职位
<eexpress> ，，打多份工？
<adam8157> roylez: 去投奔 eexpress, 负责帮他灌水带崽写乐谱
<eexpress> soho适合帮别人打游戏，挣积分。 roylez
<hamo> roylez: 开个打钱工作室吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 打游戏很累的
<onlylove> hamo: 你有那么多机器么
<eexpress> onlylove: 你低端，乐乐会脚本作弊啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 脚本作弊会被封号的如果不交保护费
<eexpress> 额。你蛮熟悉套路嘛。还保护费
<onlylove> eexpress: 这不是低端不低端的问题，随便找个打钱的都是一台机器开几十个号的
<onlylove> eexpress: 前几天还看到一台e3的机器
<onlylove> eexpress: 准确点是用了e3 u的机器，因为e3有超线程
<eexpress> 还是印钞票算了。发行金3胖货币。
<iIlL10Oo> 比特币2.0 ?
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 那多费事
<tenzu> 。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<tenzu> adam8157: 反momo
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，给我咬蛤蟆的蛋蛋
<roylez> tenzu: 或者拔蛋蛋的黑毛
<tenzu> roylez: 碎蛋联盟么？
<roylez> tenzu: .
<adam8157> roylez: 祝你日有所思夜有所梦
<tenzu> ABB，木哈哈哈哈哈~~~
<adam8157> abb?
<tenzu> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg3NTA2ODY4.html
<tenzu> adam8157: youtube上的自己搜索吧
<^k^> tenzu ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg3NTA2ODY4.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<adam8157> ......
<tenzu> adam8157: 看了觉得疼么？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席要跳槽了么？
<roylez> tenzu: 一直在寻觅，一直未成功
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫找到好的也告诉我啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是
 * adam8157 求肉翻
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，apt肿么对某个mirror用socks代理？
<adam8157> gfrog: proxychains
<gfrog> adam8157: 某个mirror……
<gfrog> adam8157: 不要全局的啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 先注释掉其它mirror
<adam8157> 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: apt好土
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 弱爆了，丫的文档里没有。网上搜来的照样子写还不对。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: apt的代理如同云雾一般，早年就吃过亏
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 其实我也不知道yum怎么搞代理。 lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 但是当年在帽帽网速快，挂全局代理无压力。现在不行了，妈蛋
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 北京有没有什么网速快稳定的咖啡馆茶馆之类
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我买了3G上网卡。
 * MeaCulpa 魔都都是CMCC级别...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 豪...
 * gfrog 啊，秀图买萌党竟然忘了晒路由。
<luchsh> whois tenzu
<adam8157> 驣葅
<adam8157> gfrog: 高级啊, 求link
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不是买的电信的卡么
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<onlylove> gfrog: 限时的还是限流量的
<gfrog> adam8157: 联通啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 流量
<adam8157> gfrog: 求路由器link
<onlylove> gfrog: 联通的，坑爹没商量
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然涨价了 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00E9PT9FO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ TP-Link 普联-TP-LINK TL-TR761 双模 2000L 双模3G无线路由器(联通/电信)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<onlylove> 我手贱点了make -k check了……
<huntxu> gfrog: 壕，友乎
<onlylove> 直接install的话，现在应该可以装其他的了
<adam8157> onlylove: check比编译还慢
<gfrog> huntxu: 这比办宽带还便宜好嘛……
<onlylove> adam8157: 问题是我看着它在那停着……也不知道进度啥的
<adam8157> gfrog: 和haitao同款?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是，他那个好像是861，能当移动电源使。我这个是双模，为了防止某些时候联通不给力
<adam8157> gfrog: 看起来一样?
<gfrog> adam8157: 他那个是白的
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃应该买个三模的，实在纠结就上移动的流量
<gfrog> onlylove: 垃圾TD，还好意思说
<adam8157> gfrog: 黑白配
<iIlL10Oo> 这个再加个WAN口就完美了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要唱起来嘛？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不说，但是你被联通坑过之后就知道，这丫慢起来还不如TD
<gfrog> onlylove: 我都用了3年联通了，用不着你说
<onlylove> gfrog: 再怎么说我也是用过wcdma年卡的
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 你的系统是windows
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 和windows还是linux无关，3G用的是ppp
 * gfrog 挂3G跑个speedtest看看去……
<onlylove> 看土豪拿流量跑speedtest
<onlylove> 你限时的跑下就跑下了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21588900-all-around-world-labour-losing-out-capital-labour-pains
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Workers’ share of national income: Labour pains | The Economist
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2013/09/working-hours
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Working hours: Get a life | The Economist
<onlylove> adam8157: gcc的test能停下不
<adam8157> onlylove: 能啊
<onlylove> 算了，跑了这么久了，等等吧，反正无聊
<onlylove> 时间够的话今天把part ii跑完就好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 德国人工作时间居然很短..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 希腊人很长，显然是打酱油 。。。
<MeaCulpa> "There are aberrations, of course. Americans are relatively productive and work relatively long hours. And within the American labour force hours worked among the rich have risen while those of the poor have fallen."
 * MeaCulpa  米帝还是妖货
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 越有钱干活时间越长？
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/677299843 很赞啊
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez 贵司有荷兰分部么? 把我推荐去
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 理论是短，但是美国过度资本化了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....擦
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 荷兰那么牛逼，能去哥早去了
<hamo> gorobot_hamo_: hi
<onlylove> adam8157: gcc的check一共要跑几个文件，我现在跑到ieee了
<adam8157> onlylove: 都要跑的吧...
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以问你一共几个……
<adam8157> onlylove: 不知道 人生中只运行过三次gcc的make check
<onlylove> adam8157: 我以后再不玩了，这太慢
<onlylove> hamo: 你把人吓掉线了
<hamo> onlylove: 别闹...
<onlylove> hamo: 你看，又quit了
<adam8157> onlylove: 蹦蹦跳跳
<hamo> privmsg #ubuntu-cn hamo: higorohi
<hamo> gorobot_hamo_: hi
<gorobot_hamo_> hamo: hi
 * onlylove 突然想北京下几天雨
<dreamskeay> hi~
<gorobot_hamo_> dreamskeay: hi
<^k^> dreamskeay:点点点.  15:31 
<onlylove> bot就那么好玩么
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，我擦，升到3.12了……
 * gfrog god bless me……
<hamo> gfrog: ok. I will bless you
<onlylove> gfrog: 加油，准备年底升4.0
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶紧领回去
<gorobot_hamo_> gfrog: I will, too
<roylez> adam8157: 河南分部就有
<dreamskeay> 点点点是怎么个意思...
<onlylove> dreamskeay: 就是点点点
<dreamskeay> alright ..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你还买开心乐园餐？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那是虾米
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天来这么久，没见你说话
<onlylove> nyfair: 早～
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 麦记骗娃娃的
<dreamskeay> 下午了都.. 还早.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，不去麦记和K记
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那是土豪去的地方
<onlylove> C完了还要g++这什么世道
<hongker> 混乱的世道。。
<onlylove> 我一共enable了c和c++应该不会有下个了
<hamo> adam8157: 壕了中信一个体检，居然比在百度的项目都多...中信真心良心啊
<adam8157> hamo: 卧槽, 拜白金壕
 * roylez 打游戏去了
<hamo> adam8157: 而且也找到了壕交通捷安特的路子...
<hamo> adam8157: roylez 才是壕
<adam8157> hamo: roylez 乐乐渡我
<gfrog> adam8157: 周五星巴巴刷广发卡买一送一
 * adam8157 只有小昭的哭了
 * iMadper 我也哭
<imtxc> hamo: 中信？
 * imtxc 四大还没哭呢
<hamo> imtxc: 然也...
<imtxc> hamo: 信用卡？
<hamo> imtxc: 然也
<imtxc> 没看懂
<onlylove> 不就是多一杯coffee么……
<October21> 一个月没更新，今天早上 dist-upgrade，结果unity花屏了
<hongker> 好像这里有很多人都在国外的么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 拉卡拉的那个挂绳不错
<gfrog> im
<gfrog> imtxc: 我的没挂绳
 * gfrog 早上在麦当当薅的牙膏忘拿了，妈蛋。
<hamo> gfrog: 壕。都壕到世界500强去了
<gfrog> hamo: ……
<hamo> imtxc: 拉卡拉有挂绳？
 * hamo 对了，谁想要拉卡拉？
<onlylove> gfrog: 牙膏都不放过……
<imtxc> hamo: 对啊
<imtxc> hamo: 你们的版本应该跟我的不一样 gfrog
<hamo> imtxc: 你是Q2-03?
<imtxc> hamo: 恩
<hamo> imtxc: 我也是...
<hamo> imtxc: 哪有挂绳？
<imtxc> hamo: 我的在盒子里面
<hamo> imtxc: 就一个破绳子
<onlylove> imtxc: 到底是啥，怎么刚一会儿，就变破绳子了
<imtxc> 我觉得不破啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你玩Kidom Rush?
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃有多少张信用卡了貌似每家有不同的羊毛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Kindom Rush最近有更新？很久前的游戏了
<gfrog> imtxc: 一打
<imtxc> 小交超市，广发吃饭
<gfrog> imtxc: 我拿到的都没盒子
<imtxc> 别的就不知道了。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 就一个纸板
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，我看你weibo发的图了，不一样
<onlylove> 还有libstdc++
<gfrog> imtxc: 这周末去销卡
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: kingdom-rush，新的只在ipad上出。
<imtxc> gfrog: M+？
 * kingbo http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:MATH  这一页用了哪几个tex库？
 * gfrog 阿娇最近俩月有刷卡满168送礼活动，不过真心薅不起
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 新的？
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<eexpress> 2.xx的。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哦，我回去看看更新下
<onlylove> imtxc: 羊毛出在羊身上，薅羊毛很有意思？
<eexpress> kingbo: 去看带的pdf就知道，tex的都是交叉的。估计好多可以出各种符号
<eexpress> 模块都带pdf
<kingbo> eexpress: 有math样板黄页不？给我一个
<onlylove> check可以多线程不啊……
<eexpress> kingbo: 没。去作者网站下pdf
<imtxc> onlylove: 还是有便宜占的
<onlylove> imtxc: 各种年费
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在年费不是问题吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 一般也就是刷5次
<onlylove> imtxc: 好像确实不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去超市随便就5次了
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者打电话销卡，客服MM 就可以给你改成终身免年费
<iMadper> 有2000招行积分, 有啥好换的吗?
<onlylove> imtxc: 这谁，这么强悍，招商？
<imtxc> onlylove: 小交
<gfrog> iMadper: 哪行的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥都换不了
<eexpress> iMadper: 牙刷都换不了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不对
<iMadper> gfrog: 2000招行积分, 是招行的
<gfrog> imtxc: 为毛我销了好几张阿娇卡丫都不给我免年费？
<imtxc> 2000 相当于 100 rmb 了
<imtxc> gfrog: 我有一张，给我免了，沃尔玛卡。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你做梦？
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... 麦当劳的套餐才400积分
<gfrog> iMadper: 好像能换电话卡。或者去吃麦当当/肯大爷
<iMadper> eexpress: dq才200积分
<adam8157> iMadper: 刚到手就2000积分 厉害啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 就这呀....
<iMadper> adam8157: 我推荐了呀
<imtxc> eexpress: 我当时拿 999 积分换了一个麦当当的双人套餐啊 cc iMadper
<eexpress> 送的？
<gfrog> iMadper: 2000分很多了。我现在才9k分好吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 早说有 前几天就买了你的积分换里程了
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在麦当劳便宜了
<imtxc> eexpress: 招行的 2000 积分不容易
<iMadper> gfrog: 9k.. .土豪
<imtxc> 要刷 4w
<eexpress> 不是吧。我看邮件去
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 今天刚到!
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要送你都行
<gfrog> iMadper: 我从07年就开始刷招行卡了啊！！
<imtxc> iMadper: 换卖当当吃吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 呵呵 推荐的是标准记分才想起来
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 那你也是土豪.
<adam8157> iMadper: 送我吧 过些天去看<地心引力>
<iMadper> imtxc: 只能这样了...
 * gfrog 小招卡片都换了2张了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 还能换电影片?
<iMadper> 票?
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> iMadper: 是的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 多少积分换?
 * adam8157 我一万多的积分都换了电影和麦当劳
<adam8157> iMadper: 999
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么给你?
<gfrog> iMadper: 真壕在这 ^
<iMadper> adam8157: 有转积分?
<eexpress> 没邮件你
<adam8157> iMadper: 换成电影票给我 哈哈
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
<imtxc> gfrog: 我因为小交额度1w死都不给涨了所以销，然后客服说我给你终身免年费行不行……
<iMadper> adam8157: 土豪
<hamo> iMadper: 我也要电影票..
<imtxc> iMadper: 换成M记给我吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 999积分, 换个22的电影票???
<adam8157> iMadper: oh, 你只有运通卡, 给你的标准积分你貌似花不了
<hamo> imtxc: 现在交行非常好涨
 * iMadper 我是不是该匿了..
<onlylove> imtxc: 信用额度啊……
<imtxc> hamo: 都说要冻冰箱
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个还是涨了好的
<hamo> imtxc: 这难道不是交行本来的用法么？
<imtxc> 。。。。
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，libstdc++比c的测试还要久
<imtxc> 免了年费之后我就给冻起来了
 * hamo 都是壕啊...
<imtxc> 还是推荐人靠谱
<hamo> imtxc: 还办不了？我推荐你交行的？
<eexpress> 额。积分每月都清除？
<eexpress> 4624可以干嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 换俩牙刷
<happyaron> gfrog: 拿到了，非常赞
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<eexpress> 重来没用过，我记得买一个包都几千积分
<gfrog> iMadper: 阿娇沃尔玛卡你都冷冻。这是神卡啊。
<gfrog> imtxc: ^
<gfrog> imtxc: 每周五九五折，积分直换RMB啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu环境下如何更换ubuntu系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451658 本人安装了32位的ubuntu（当时没看清，安装mentohust的时候才发现是32位的。），现在想要安装64位，怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzbottom — 2013-11-04 16:12
<eexpress> 399星巴克中杯，不等于3.9元嘛
<eexpress> 应该是成本价
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 死循环，不能进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451659 登陆系统时在用户界面死循环，不能进入桌面，请大家帮忙一下？谢谢！文件.xsession-errors如下： openConnection: connect: 没有那个文件或目录 cannot connect to brltty at :0 Backend : gconf Integration : true Profile : unity Adding plugins Initializing core options...done ** M
<^k^> ─> essage: applet now removed from the notification area Initializing composite options...done Initializing opengl options...done ** Message: u …
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 乃的Twitter profile好牛逼，Redhater
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 改了去。
<onlylove> 还有libmudflap……以后不敢随便check了
<adam8157> bio一大堆的都是在卖萌
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去看看你的bio
<MeaCulpa> echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<MeaCulpa> 好傻
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给个取最后四个字符的命令(不要用rev)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 乃不是cut了么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给个取最后四位的, 而不是29-32的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 为了不包含newline, 你这命令here-string都不能用
<eexpress> 不还是cut嘛。 -M
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 咋不能
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 挑刺王了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 带换行的adam出来不是8157嘛
<eexpress> 不要我吃。 <-
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我说here-string
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: md5dum <<< adam
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是8157啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: here-string带\n了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 对string计算md5是不该带\n的..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是，所以麻烦，那么长
<adam8157> 没有root确实不方便, 安装debian的时候禁用了root, 后来又手动开了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ksh有${var:-n}
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 回到你刚才的问题，zsh貌似没有
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: bash也有, 但-n是指1-n吧
<MeaCulpa> 可能要开啥opt, 反正我是没试出来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 从末端截substring啊
<eexpress> -n是指没赋值，才使用n
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哦，也对，冲突了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 要是先声明了数组才行，可能，不搞这个，乱
<stardiviner> bash都有这个功能阿
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你是蛋疼了。 lol
<eexpress> 让蛋蛋自己折腾就是。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: adam8157 man gnu tail
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: tail -c
 * MeaCulpa gnu真是妖货
<eexpress> 这也带-c
<MeaCulpa> er...也不比cut方便
<eexpress> 他那md5sum带其他尾巴的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: eexpress 竟然还数了\n  -c 5不好看
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那还是cut算了，让他自己疼去吧
<eexpress> 恩
<happyaron> 自从学了一句awk之后基本不用cut了……
<happyaron> lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你去拜ee大神教你look-ahead perl
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 包好
<adam8157> happyaron: 鄙视把awk只当cut用得 cc MeaCulpa
<happyaron> adam8157: bc也不用了
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ...能cut自然尽量cut，业界太多拿awk当cut用的了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ??
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: bc?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 算数的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 你用awk代替定精度计算？找死
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: shell脚本里的粗略计算啦
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 你有本事用来算帐，亏死你
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一起来鄙视, bc可以无限精度, 可以设置各种进制
<MeaCulpa> 擦，再粗略，定精度和awk这种POSIX精度，还是完全不是一回事
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 我能说就算算整数乘法么？
 * iMadper 我就用bc算算税...
<adam8157> happyaron: 赞壕蓉蓉10000000*6.08算工资
<jyf> MeaCulpa: cut碰到中间的空格不定长就挂了 所以大家没办法只好用awk啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。。。不可能啊
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 有谁用过KDE Connect http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451660 我电脑上安装了KDE Connect 也在手机上安装了KDE Connect，为什么认不出来呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tonychee7000 — 2013-11-04 16:48
<adam8157> iMadper: 9mi.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: 个人所得税计算器—9米计算器：2013年最新个税计算器。一键计算，带反推、四金明细、年终奖、年薪制 (@ 9mi.me)
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有尺寸计算呢... inch -> cm
<adam8157> iMadper: 你也有勇气算...
<iMadper> adam8157: 对.
<iMadper> adam8157: 而且买的很合身.
<iMadper> adam8157: 非常好.
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在正穿着呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 到了冬天, 加一条秋裤, 还是可以的
<iMadper> adam8157: 是不是很羡慕我?
 * gfrog 忙吐了。 
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛你们那么闲
<adam8157> iMadper: 我也一样啊, 两条501 特别赞
<happyaron> gfrog: 后悔去c社了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也忙吐了, 只不过是多核嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: 真心忙吐了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 加油
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们忙得忙死,他们闲得闲到蛋疼啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不平衡。啧啧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...带我去一起忙吐啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: freeflying @@
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 来帝都来帝都
 * iMadper 知道adam8157 有两个核心, 一个核心在吐, 一个核心在这里吹水~
<iMadper> gfrog: ^^
<happyaron> iMadper: gfrog 也是双核的
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
 * adam8157 在debug一个因为cpu部分代码导致电源适配器部分代码出错的bug, 必须吐
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帝都可以, dc <<< '报酬 1.25 *pg'
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pg是啥
<MeaCulpa> oops
<MeaCulpa> pq
<MeaCulpa> 打错
<adam8157> pq又是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: print and quit
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 打q是好习惯
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 逆波兰....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我以为你乘屁股（pg）呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 逆波兰写脚本容易，没括号
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 符合机器思维
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 编译器写的可以简单点而已...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451661 我用的是ubuntu12.04下载了wps在桌面用客户端安装，却无法安装，请高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 Napoleonken — 2013-11-04 17:08
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu13.04使用zhcon显示乱码？fbterm也无法显示中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451662 RT：刚换了ubuntu13.04 server版，由于需要，希望能显示中文，在12.04中，我是使用里zhcon这个工具，显示中文正常，但是在13.04中，就无法正常显示中文了，输入命令zhcon --utf8 提示未知的操作，只能直接敲zh
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说，md5sum --tag就是-放前面...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • evince打不开PS文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451663 如题，原来的时候还能打开的，后来就不知道为啥就搞不定了，也不及的做了啥改动阿 terminal提示： [root@localhost bin]# evince adiabatic_capture_SIS1218.PS (evince:4137): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are
<^k^> ─> supported (evince:4137): Gtk-WARNING **: drawing failure for widget `EvView': invalid matrix (not invertible) (evince:4137): Gtk-WARNING ** …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 乃读过旧约吧，为啥里面没提及Cain, Abel以外其他的adam/eve 的后代？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 难道说和他们没关系的祖先他们就不说了？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 至少Cain有老婆吧，有人OOXX吧，这得说吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是被选中的, 我猜
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那么小一个悖论基督徒都要回避...
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<mao_> 大家好
<^k^> mao_:点点点.  17:41 
<mao_> 敬礼
<onlylove> 工具链搞定……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451664 我用的是ubuntu12.04下载了wps在桌面用终端安装，却无法安装，请高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 Napoleonken — 2013-11-04 17:48
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 前几天无聊，就升了14.04,还可以吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451667 还可以吧，大家看看 统计信息: 发表于 由 limg2007gmil — 2013-11-04 17:59
<lucky___> 有没有人知道怎么去痘印啊？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 基蛙
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/340593
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 这次不限区域了！SanDisk 闪迪 SDSSDHP-128G-Z25 128G 至尊高速系列固态硬盘 569元（599-30）_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: ssd 这是要降价的节奏？ 过俩月不知道 256 的能不能破 1k
<freeflying> imtxc, 像太好了吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 靠,这么便宜了啊,我要不要退你点钱啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的是 msata 啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 这是 ssd 的价格
<freeflying> imtxc, 为啥msata的贵些呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 不清楚……
<freeflying> imtxc, 没道理啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 等256 的破1k 了考虑考虑。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 那是直接上512吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 上不起啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 帮问问你的小伙伴有要我的SSD的没啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在SSD显然不好出了
<imtxc> freeflying: 你看新的都成 569 了。。。
 * imtxc 关机装 msata
<rng> $(c.database + '.$cmd').auth(c.user,c.pass,function(reply){
<rng>  这个cmd是什么意思啊
<rng> 有没有用过mongous的大哥
<rng> monson: 有没有用过mongous
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • vnc4server全局配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451669 想问各位大神一个比较傻的问题。 根据~/.vnc/xstartup文件中的这句 Code: [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup 我是不是可以创建一个/etc/vnc/xstartup的文件，仿照~/.vnc/xstartup把相应的配置写进去，然后这台服务器上的所有用户在新建自己的vnc远程桌面
<imtxc> iMadper: 当初你咋不给我看看这本子的拆机照片呢。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 里面都是些啥啊马蛋！！！！  cc adam8157 gfrog
<gfrog> imtxc: 纳尼？
<imtxc> gfrog: 这本儿里面好诡异
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃没拆开过？
<gfrog> imtxc: 诡异毛线
<gfrog> imtxc: 拆过啊
<wujie> 大家好啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 你少见多怪
<imtxc> gfrog: 差点没找到装 msata 的地方，没黑胶布贴住了。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 二爆了
<gfrog> imtxc: 你拆机之前都不上网找拆机图的嘛？
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  21:41 
<happyaron> gfrog: 点点点
<imtxc> gfrog: iMadper 告诉过我在右手掌托下面，我就拆开了，结果拆开那个接口在黑胶布下面贴着。。。 找了半天
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<gfrog> imtxc: 弱爆了
<gfrog> imtxc: 我也跟你说过在C壳下面
<imtxc> freeflying: 硬盘识别出来了 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: ibus 有110个open bugs啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 哭死
<gfrog> happyaron: 你一个人修吗？
<happyaron> gfrog: 先triage一遍再说
<gfrog> happyaron: MaaS的有470多啊，我看了都眼烦
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<iMadper> imt
<happyaron> gfrog: 赞，突然感觉舒服了很多。
<gfrog> happyaron: C社开发太少了。靠社区不是事儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 着你让我说你什么.. 反正我没给你指错位置.
<happyaron> gfrog: 叫侯总感觉多招点
<gfrog> happyaron: ibus python的部分我可以帮忙，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 直接把帽帽挖光
<Betach> 吼吼
<happyaron> gfrog: 好的好的，等我triage之后再看剩下啥找ni
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
 * gfrog 当年每次重装系统都要hack一次ibus让丫在KDE里工作。
<happyaron> gfrog: 换小企鹅吧
<happyaron> gfrog: kde下使用完全无痛啊
 * gfrog 于是换了fcitx
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 我想每天吐槽一次ubuntu了。擦
<imtxc> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<happyaron> gfrog: 你可以每小时吐槽一次，如果频率再提高估计要影响你工作了……
<gfrog> happyaron: qemu因为一个libusbredir的包没法build usb-redirection的功能，这玩意折腾了大半年还没啥进展
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的意思是如果当初你给我看拆机图，我看到里面是这样的话，估计就不会买这货了。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 所以需要你去折腾？
<gfrog> happyaron: . 只能自己build qemu
<happyaron> gfrog: 一般大半年没啥进展的原因就是大家给忘记了……
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后你再提，大家也觉得懒得了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 还真别说，中间确实有俩月啥也没干。
<happyaron> gfrog: 结果就是你去提个fix
<freeflying> imtxc, 恭喜啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 尼玛debian里的网络配置脚本二爆了
<gfrog> happyaron: universe里的lib没法给main的program用，那把这个program依赖这个lib的部分扔进universe不就好了，妈蛋，非要把这个lib折腾进main
<gfrog> happyaron: 结果各种review
<happyaron> freeflying: 你都跟我吐槽好几次了，重写之，那侯总就v5了！
<gfrog> freeflying: lol，快更新case，我要看乃在哪里的神来之笔搞定的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 上
<happyaron> gfrog: MIR不困难的，你找你老板说这东西有必要，马上就ok
<gfrog> freeflying: 我觉得比RH的强多了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似是没装vconfig导致的
<gfrog> freeflying: ……
<gfrog> freeflying: 这都行……
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是也不用这个包啊，有vlan就够了
<freeflying> gfrog, vlan
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying>  在vlan这个包里啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那你们怎么能手工启动的……
<freeflying> gfrog, ip link add link 没问题啊
 * gfrog 无语了
<freeflying> 开源真是坨啊
<freeflying> 你妹的, 有iproute2, 还不用
<gfrog> freeflying: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s27/sh/013d07c7-ade9-4c71-a856-047ad69ee936/9f1bbf360ea59dbf8cc813a0e3f3a3c9
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: NetworkConfiguration - Debian Wiki
<happyaron> gfrog: 还用vlan那个包呢？
 * gfrog 啊，惨了，格式错乱了。nnd
<happyaron> gfrog: 貌似debian都基本不支持那东西鸟
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 反正用这个doc搞定了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 最近没看debian，估计ubuntu遗留了一坨坨屎在身上。
<freeflying> happyaron, debian那二货的脚本必须要用这个包, /etc/network/interfaces里设了vlan才能起来
<happyaron> freeflying: 侯总快去重写，我也看那东西不顺眼很久了，速度把帽帽的搬来吧……
<happyaron> restart一下networking就断网这事情我能乱说么……
<imtxc> 难道有人 restart  networking 会不断网？？
<happyaron> imtxc: 断了起不来啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 而且那二货的脚本 restart还不灵,非要我reboot
<freeflying> 开源真是一坨坨啊
<imtxc> 我的意思是 ubuntu restart networking 有人成功过？ happyaron ?
<freeflying> 这么多overlap,然后每个又不靠谱
<imtxc> happyaron: 我一直以为是我打开的方式不对才启动不起来。。
<happyaron> imtxc: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 快弄一伙人重写吧
<freeflying> happyaron, 乃是DD, 首当其冲啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 搞不定啊
<imtxc> 深度他们家把 nm 不是重写了么
<gfrog_> happyaron: DD快扯大旗开搞吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 乃是侯总，不是一般人啊
<freeflying> gfrog, trusty里的kvm休眠回来就hang住了
<happyaron> gfrog: 好，gfrog上吧……
<happyaron> freeflying: 我还纠结ibus呢……
<gfrog> freeflying: guest还休眠啥，直接pause啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 我又不是DD
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪有神马闲得蛋疼，一坨坨啊
<freeflying> gfrog, host休眠啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 反正是你要用嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，谁家host还休眠啊……
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊？ 不会啊，我天天S3,都没事。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这事儿去折磨 adam
<freeflying> gfrog, 之前13.10上没问题,现在14.04上经常有问题
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们补给力啊, unity居然以来libibus了
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 刚才我那个问题，如果main里的program有部分依赖universe，能不能把这个program编一份扔universe去啊？
<happyaron> freeflying: 这又不是我搞的……
<happyaron> freeflying: 那些人都独立一组了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 升级kernel了不？ 果断降级会saucy的kernel
<happyaron> gfrog: 不能，要把universe那些给include到main里
<gfrog> freeflying: 降级完拎乃的laptop去砍 adam
<gfrog> happyaron: 我擦…… 就这帮大哥的效率啊。
<freeflying> gfrog, 3.12.0
<gfrog> freeflying: 果断降级
<freeflying> 睡觉
<freeflying> 不搞了
<gfrog> freeflying: 3.11不是没问题嘛
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • opera无法打开这个论坛？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451670 显示： Connection closed by remote server Check that the address is spelled correctly, or try searching for the site. 统计信息: 发表于 由 kexul — 2013-11-04 22:01
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有不要hibrenate，
<gfrog> freeflying: 只suspend
<freeflying> gfrog, 早没hibernate了
<happyaron> gfrog: 找你老板催啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 先用lxc跑ovs
<gfrog> freeflying: C社kernel是渣渣。
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 跟我木关的问题啊，没客户反馈我说也没用
<happyaron> kernel 渣渣 +1
<freeflying> gfrog, 日版的N5能入不
<gfrog> freeflying: 先看看suspend之前pause了vm
<freeflying> gfrog, 今天下单,下周拿到
<gfrog> freeflying: 不了解，用联通号无压力吧？ 不知道LTE能使不
 * gfrog 妈蛋，懒得编译，passthrough算了
<freeflying> gfrog, LTE肯定没戏
<happyaron> gfrog: 吐槽一下kernel team的老板呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 无锁的话基本可以无脑入啊
<gfrog> happyaron: YK？不敢，人家是大拿
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是yk
<freeflying> gfrog, 是个美女啊
<freeflying> 哦
<happyaron> gfrog: 那个女的
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 又是女老板？！
 * gfrog 难怪土壕铛会去这个组
<freeflying> gfrog, 人祖籍还是霓虹国的
<imtxc> 没有女老板壕当会去么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 人跟我们压根不是一个group的
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, 包括 happyaron 和我们也不是一个group
<gfrog> freeflying: 都是高端group啊
<happyaron> 。。。
 * gfrog 越发觉得进了苦逼组
<happyaron> 黑死了
<freeflying> gfrog, debian wiki上的网络设置不大灵,有些过时了
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃什么时候被发配出国
<happyaron> gfrog: Leann Ogasawara
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天这事儿怪我，没第一时间跟你们confirm package
<happyaron> gfrog: 查这个人
<imtxc> 去跟侯总在霓虹国战斗
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗。发出出国都是坑。
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个我也没想到啊,之前是别人装的系统,做的配置
<gfrog> freeflying: 没人更新啊，debian的文档都是八百年不更新的烂玩意
<happyaron> gfrog: 谁用谁更新咯……
<freeflying> gfrog,  而且我也觉着有没有都无所谓,因为测试用ip link都来搞起来
<gfrog> happyaron: 唉
<gfrog> freeflying: 发个P1的来，吓死了要
 * happyaron 这是啥意思？
<happyaron> gfrog: 人家睡觉去了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧……
<happyaron> gfrog: P1是啥意思
 * gfrog 撤退，继续去数log
<gfrog> happyaron: priority 1
<happyaron> gfrog: 最高优先级？
<gfrog> happyaron: .
<mao_> 我想问个问题。大家觉得手机短信安全吗？？？
<maxiaojun> 請定義安全
<mao_> 你发送的内容不被第三方知道，就叫安全。
<nopcall> 我刚卸载了 librhythmbox-core7 。因为这个更新的时候 老是失败。现在rhythmbox还有使用 不过不知道以后会不会有什么影响呢
<suiang> ^k^ good night
<happyaron> gfrog:  gfrog_not_here 你怎么还有个尸体在线上
<happyaron> gfrog:  gfrog_not_here 你怎么还有个尸体在线上
<gfrog> happyaron: 挂机的
<lzjqsdd> ^_^
<lzjqsdd> 还不会用呢
<^k^> 05:00
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:00
<hoxily> 大家早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-05
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • easytag的填充标签功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451676 填充标签，是使用路径名来填充id3tag。 比如“/home/eexp/公共的/睡前故事/xxx.mp3” 按照 "%c//%a/%t-%o-%r-%p" 的格式被解释成 “/home(不使用)/eexp(备注)/公共的(不使用)/睡前故事(艺术家)/xxx(标题)” 而 “-%o(原始艺术家)-%r(版权)-%p(作者)”变成无效空白
<^k^> ─> 因为文件名里面没有xxx-xx-xx-xx的格式 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-11-05 6:52
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 版权保护力度骤然升级，Linux桌面迎重大发展利好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451678 如题，预计今年三中以后，版权保护的力度会前所未有，打击盗版的力度会进一步增强。 首先，政府部门肯定要率先垂范，使用正版软件从自身做起将有切实行动，盗版软件首先将在公务系统内没有生路。 其次，部
<fanwl> topic
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> zf 部门光winrar就可以赔死
<Niac> 有和我一样的无政府主义者吗？
<Niac> 人自己管好自己就够了
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 没有
<Niac> 最讨厌什么主义 啊意识形态的谎言了
<Niac> 自己对自己负责不就好了吗
<MeaCulpa> 你讨厌自己，又怎么能管好自己...
<MeaCulpa> 09:32 < Niac> 有和我一样的无政府主义者吗？
<MeaCulpa> 09:33 < Niac> 最讨厌什么主义 啊意识形态的谎言了
<knownbad> 既是无政府主义为何要他人同意你？
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 他只是问问嘛，还没开始布道
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 终于发现ubuntu病毒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451679 到发帖时没扫描完，已经发现威胁：17 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2013-11-05 9:33
<knownbad> 最讨厌什么主义接下去应该就是句号。
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 我也来说主义，客观唯心主义者，和唯物主义者，他们的自信，甚至他们的真理，其坚定程度依赖与认同者的数量 -- 多么虚弱的表现
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 我是主观唯心主义者，我的自我意识足够强大到不需要别人认同，你是这样意思么？
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 如果你也如此认识，那就会对布道和寻找同好这种活动嗤之以鼻
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 主义这种不知道是不是外来词的，理解起来真困难
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en, ism
<onlylove> 丫的那个说发现ubuntu病毒的，我还以为发现新大陆了，八成是web缓存里面的win32病毒
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以我到现在不知道各种主义是啥……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ubuntu病毒...
<Niac> 额，最近看查拉图斯特拉，总是想下山布道
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 主义嘛，就是对自己认识或者别人认识的抽象
<knownbad> MeaCulpa: 咦，还真说对了。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你看下k取的新帖，病毒扫描器扫出来的就成ubuntu病毒了，丫的不知道那个连win病毒也不放过？
<Niac> 其实做自己认为正确的就行了
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 那你还不够强大，你自己还没做到对自己负责就好，不需要别人认同
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ClamAV?
<Niac> 是 啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 鬼知道，我从来不装那个，不知道长啥样
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 等你感到布道这种事虚弱而无趣的时候，你就牛逼了
<Niac> 我现在就感到无趣啊
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 那你正在牛逼起来，恭喜
<onlylove> 无趣还布道，真无聊
<Niac> 并没有觉得牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ClamAV Win和Lin一个东西，估计就那个意思
<Niac> 就是无聊啊
<onlylove> Niac: 乃可以去学习下末世圣徒
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 你难道还能长个牛的B? 你的理解力有问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那个，我windows里面用过，似乎啥都报不出来...
<Niac> 我的特长就是点到黑白，混淆概念
<MeaCulpa> 这是特短
<MeaCulpa> 不是特长
<onlylove> 这也能叫特长，你可以去当政客
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 只能当美国的政客
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 可以去教书
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 可以去读论语，孔老二千年前就混淆充分和必要条件来忽悠人了，学着点
<Niac> 话说我的ubuntu13.10总是崩溃啊 ，特别是在线看视频
<Niac> 是flash的问题吧
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 用什么看的
<MeaCulpa> 浏览？
<Niac> 网页
<Niac> 国学那点东西，是看了很多
<MeaCulpa> 国学连高中数学的逻辑课都扛不住
<Niac> 阴阳五行，奇门遁甲
<Niac> 很是2精妙
 * MeaCulpa MsysGit为啥拿用户当傻子...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 教书？别闹，师者，所以传道授业解惑者也，你那混淆黑白的，还是找小学生开房去吧
 * MeaCulpa 还是作者觉得用Windows还用git的都是傻子...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 傻子赚钱壕
<jiero> onlylove: 找小学生开房去吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: onlylove 牛逼啊，
 * MeaCulpa MsysGit居然先编译
 * MeaCulpa 哦，下的是预览版
<onlylove> 很多人以为教书时随便找个人能干的
<Niac> 有懂周易的大师，一起学习下啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: win下用git，可以卡死你
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是要会忽悠的才能干
<jiero> onlylove: 其实不是，只需要培训一段时间就能干的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 还好，和win下bzr差不多
<Niac> 传销那种很低端的
<eexpress> 居然能忍受。。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没办法，这不是流行github么
<onlylove> jiero: 那叫教书匠，不叫师 cc MeaCulpa
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • A卡13.10的驱动怎么安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451681 我试着下载最新的闭源驱动，但是每次重启后都会出现检测不到显示设备这个东西只能进入终端模式，在终端模式下自动gnome也失败，只有完全删除官方闭源驱动安装开源驱动，才能够进入，求解答，如果在源里自动下载能进入登陆界面，
<^k^> ─> 但是登陆后确实显示黑屏，只有鼠标，无其他... 统计信息: 发表于 由 solitudechn — 2013-11-05 9:51
<jiero> onlylove: 有区别么，全员追求低成本
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 谁叫他们家 Launchpad不给力，cc gfrog_not_here adam
<onlylove> Niac: 乃表小看传销的，传销的从没文化的到博士后通杀，有这能力的不多
<onlylove> jiero: 还是有的
<Niac> 不见红色的宣传手段更是牛逼？
<eexpress> 啥fm，可以支持拖一个png到随便其他文件，触发一个脚本的。
<onlylove> jiero: 一个好的教师和一个普通的教师的区别你敢说一点没有？
<jiero> onlylove: 任何两个人都有区别
<onlylove> jiero: 孔子都知道因材施教，现在老师有几个知道的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你妹。孔子的目的是啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 任何两个人都有区别，现在的教师是，我的学生都是我塑造的
<jiero> onlylove: 责任完全不同
<MeaCulpa> 孔子是拉政治资本啊
<eexpress> 因材施教，那是扭不过强硬的学生的下策。
<MeaCulpa> 和教书完全没关系
<MeaCulpa> 孔子要拉赞助啊，他丫的敢不因材施教？
<onlylove> jiero: 我教出来的，都一样，不一样的就是异端，是坏孩子，就应该回家种地
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<eexpress> onlylove: 你教啥？
 * jiero 一直是邪恶的。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不一样的方法适用于不一样的人，这没啥好说的吧？
 * jiero 教别人做自己。。。
 * jiero 教别人崇尚不同。。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 我啥也不教，我是给罗杰解释下现在的所谓的教师
<onlylove> eexpress: 一样，学生如果拗不过强硬的老师，一样会换个老师
<eexpress> 谁想学疼疼，教女学生形体课的。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ....
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我愿意
<eexpress> 学生是弱势群体。不能换老师
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你解释下，为啥有的老师受欢迎，讲课好，而有的老师讲课没人愿意听，同样一门课
 * MeaCulpa 教形体最简单了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 干嘛要解释...我又没和你讨论这问题
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 等疼疼来了，我们一起要求他下课
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃不是说孔子因材施教是因为要拉赞助么
 * MeaCulpa 教形体最简单了, 卧推，深蹲，练好妖臀胸腿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对啊
 * jiero 的目的是：当没有相同的之后，小众之类的词就可以消失了。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你意思是有人和孔子一样志向却没拉到赞助？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 他们没孔子会吹啊，没孔子长的帅
<jiero> 有人和孔子一样志向的都当大官了啊。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不拉赞助就可以不因材施教了？或者所有因材施教都是拉赞助的？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 孔子又帅，身材友好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> 孔子就是大官
<onlylove> jiero: 孔子才不是
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我只是说很大部分因材施教是要为了拉赞助不敢硬来
<onlylove> jiero: 坐着小破车到处布道，让人四处打着跑
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 史书记载孔子1.90m
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 孔子曾经徒手抓到活的兔子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 古时候的尺寸和现代的不一样
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我知道，周的尺寸，不过我也怀疑
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但是捉兔子，你行么？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 徒手抓活兔子？我小时候我爸也给我捉过
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这个很难啊，你行么...
<MeaCulpa> 要追上啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不行，但是我爸可以，行不
<MeaCulpa> 不是那种拿火熏
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那你爸nb
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 追上不现实，你让刘翔或者博尔特追下试试？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 孔子捉兔子肯定也不是硬追的
<MeaCulpa> 不一定有这个灵敏度嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 可能是粉丝渲染的，恩
<Niac> 不是有守株待兔的故事嘛
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 听说过守株待兔吧，
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但是足见他玩个人魅力玩的厉害
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可能是吃了毒果子的兔子
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，是说捉就捉...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那可是活捉的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我用自行车压死过蝴蝶...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 飞行中的
<Niac> 你怎么知道不是蝴蝶自己想不开的
 * jiero 伸手捉住面前飞过的蝴蝶，你还记得么 onlylove
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那我还有bb弹打过飞着的知了
 * jiero 曾经用石头打蝙蝠。。。
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 有可能，哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 有那么回事……蝴蝶飞的不快啊
<Niac> 我还抓过泥鳅呢
<jiero> onlylove: 只能说北京的蝴蝶病怏怏。。。
<onlylove> 捉泥鳅很难么
<Niac> 很滑
<onlylove> jiero: 我家里的我也一样捉，看蝴蝶有没有走神
 * jiero 伸手进趵突泉里捉住小鱼。。。
<onlylove> 当然知道滑，可是那又怎样
<jiero> 结果算了，放了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你敢去趵突泉捉鱼，小心罚款
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 我小时候捉泥鳅是家常便饭
<jiero> onlylove: 刚才测血糖，结果我的血凝结太快，根本流不进血糖检测仪器里。。。打了两针都白瞎。。。
<jiero> 白白流血了
<onlylove> 现在河道干了，有的水也污染了，没得捉了
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * jiero 的血浓于水
<onlylove> jiero: 护士MM舍不得你，想多扎几针
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<Niac> 学凝结快？那不怕失血过多了，可以上街找人对砍
<jiero> Niac: 。。
<jiero> 无聊。。。
<Niac> 嗯 ，有一些
<jiero> Niac: 试试你的血流能止住么
<onlylove> 无聊到上街对砍……
<Niac> 不过现在人都很怕事的，可能被你砍了，就跑掉了
<onlylove> 这是多么的空虚寂寞冷
<jiero> Niac: 。。。
<Niac> 很难找到愿意对砍的
<onlylove> 缺爱啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在装 arch 居然要自己 chroot..
<Niac> 讨厌，不要对我心理分析
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得是arch-chroot么
<imtxc> onlylove: 复杂，不给新手用？
<jiero> onlylove: 我家附近300米有5个自行车租借点，一小时内免费。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: gentoo也这样啊
<jiero> onlylove: 潍坊推出的这种东西不知道能持续多久
<jiero> 都是实心的橡胶轮胎
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: onlylove 我的Gentoo就是无脑装
<onlylove> jiero: 有一天用一天啊，超出一小时怎么收费
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃那是修改过的
<jiero> onlylove: 1元。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哥Sabayon
<jiero> onlylove: 再过一小时1元。但是，只要放入任意公共租借点就算一个周期完结。大概没多少人会交钱。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是gentoo-base不等于gentoo
<onlylove> jiero: 就是我一小时到租借点，然后再借？
<jiero> onlylove: 对
<Niac> 可以作弊啊
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。其实不是啊。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 一小时你能骑到哪里去。这就是免费的意思吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/159531
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Netgear 美国网件 WNR500 Wireless-N 150 无线路由器_易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove> 昨天做好工具链了，今天继续
<onlylove> jiero: jyf那几天说要买路由来着
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 有没有先装ubuntu 13.10 EFI再装win7的教程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451682 网上搜是先装win再装linux的 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-05 10:13
<jiero> onlylove: 北京的带宽超过 150Mbps了吧？
<jiero> onlylove: 济南有100Mbps的线路了，和我这里10Mbps的价格相当。
<onlylove> jiero: 布吉岛啊，不过山东的网速在全国排在前面
<onlylove> jiero: 我小伙伴家里的下载速度1M
<jiero> onlylove: 济南和青岛和威海都高。
<iMadper> imtxc: 从来都要
<jiero> 其他都不行。。。我查的。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 打我第一天用arch的时候, 就需要. 不过他提供了arch-chroot工具
<jiero> onlylove: 你小伙伴在哪里？
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前有 setup
<jiero> 小区公用宽带2005年就有到24Mbps的。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 对了, 想起来了... 确实有..
<onlylove> jiero: 离着潍坊蛮近，但是属于烟台
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是你记忆力好
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前的那个太小白了, 哪里符合我们装逼的心态?
<jiero> onlylove: 2005年我实验过同学家里的，下载3Mb/s
<iMadper> imtxc: 新的这个方式, 完美的解决了这个问题~ lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: ..对
<imtxc> jiero: 这个路由器看起来不错
<jiero> imtxc: 黑人
<jiero> http://locomalito.com/maldita_castilla.php
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Maldita Castilla - Locomalito
<imtxc> jiero: 能刷 openwrt 么，符合我的装B心态么
<jiero> 谁喜欢玩魔界村的？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu13.10安装gnome后，如何修复unity？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451683 装了 gnome后发现unity无法使用了。 unity我尝试重装过， 不过还是有问题。 请问各位 我想删除gnome并修复unity， 改怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 icove — 2013-11-05 10:22
<jiero> imtxc: 评论有干的
<jiero> bootscrap 主题？
<jiero> bootstrap 。。。
<jyf> onlylove: 只是回家要买
<jiero> jyf: 下个月到家？
<jyf> jiero: 不出意外是
<jiero> jyf: 嗯。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】新手用U盘安装12.04，安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451686 我是新手，刚接触LINUX。按网上的教程，把U盘启动盘做好了。 但是安装的时候，要选择nomodeset的项，才能进到安装界面。 我安装时，是选择了替换XP，整个盘安装的。安装完后，拔掉U盘，硬盘启动会无信号。 如果用U盘
<^k^> ─> 启动，选择试用UBUNTU，也要选择nomodeset项才能进的去。 到底是什么问题？要怎么解决呢？麻烦各位大哥指 …
<onlylove> jyf: 那个网件的看着咋样，有想法没
<jyf> onlylove: 没看 昨晚在家看电影来着 都忘了
<boring_Niac> 什么好电影啊
<jyf> 没好电影 就看看美国派系列
<boring_Niac> 前几部好看，后面的没意思了
<jyf> 只是一种回忆
<boring_Niac> 看样子你都毕业很久了
<jiero> jyf: 看什么啊。ted talk 看多了我成脑残了
 * jiero 看了上百 ted talk了。
<jyf> jiero: 不能怪罪ted
<jiero> jyf: 我没怪罪啊。
<jyf> 社会大学刚毕业
<jiero> jyf: 骗谁，怎么可能毕业
<jiero> jyf: 毕业你就退休了
<jyf> jiero: 再说了 就算是一条内裤 一张卫生纸 一个脑残也是有他的用处的
<jiero> jyf: 万物都有用途太宽泛了
<MeaCulpa> http://static.happyplace.com/assets/images/2013/11/5277b78847b91.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 加拿大人这是在嘲笑美国人么...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。难道美国可以偷食物？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不知道啊。叫我
<jiero> 教我
<jiero> jyf: 再不秒杀，大概就没货了 http://item.yixun.com/item-297418.html?YTAG=0.1780100001300000
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Netgear 美国网件 WNR500 Wireless-N 150 无线路由器[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<jyf> jiero: 世界本来就是宽的
<jyf> jiero: 不捉急 双11肯定有秒杀啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 米国的贼有借口嘛，说福利差
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 意思是加拿大的贼没这个借口
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCulpa 感谢
 * jiero 感谢福利
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 然后老美说Torento市区遍布地下通道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这样的设计在美国就是找死
<jiero> 。美国不是么，忍者龟不是那样住？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 老美说花了很久客服心理恐惧才敢走地道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，看来真是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 结果发现Torento 地道里啥都没
<tcstory> 有谁会用github吗 教教吗
<jiero> 美国相对 加拿大是乱了
<boring_Niac> 想起以前被老师忽悠的事
<tcstory> 10:56:21tcstory ~ $ ssh-keygen -C "petalcow@gmail.com" -f ~/.ssh/github
<tcstory> Generating public/private rsa key pair.
<tcstory> Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase):
<tcstory>  到这一步设置的是什么蚂蚁
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 结果荷兰人一起来嘲笑，说他们地道里偶尔有做买卖的妓女，价格公道...
<tcstory> 密码
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 要是在美国，这妓女不成了1筛子..
<boring_Niac> 最古老的交易了
<boring_Niac> 需求明确，交易过程简单
<MeaCulpa> boring_Niac: 能在城市里做交易体现了治安之优良
<jyf> 东京的地道很屌啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有买卖？
<jyf> 上次帝都发大水 有个文章列了各国的下水道
<jyf> 结果东京那个跟三峡大坝差不多 很高 还有好多粗柱子
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 其实我国的地道无非就是点要饭的，和等火车的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 核威胁...
<jiero> 地道里荒废很多
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我国哪有地道 根本钻不进去啊
<boring_Niac> 地道战呢
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 贵国的地道 掉下去 都捞不出来了
<jiero> jyf: 公路下
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 魔都不少
<jyf> jiero: 很窄的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 有多高？ 真相呢
<jiero> jyf: 我这里倒是有地下街。满载人。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你丫说的是下水道
<boring_Niac> 好像去魔都纸醉金迷
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我说的是地道...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 忍者龟确实住下水道。。。
<MeaCulpa> http://static.happyplace.com/assets/images/2013/11/5277b78847b91.jpg
<boring_Niac> 忍者龟最后的大结局是什么
<MeaCulpa> 这个有意思
<boring_Niac> 一直忘了看结尾
<MeaCulpa> 老美屌丝向Khaleesi表白
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这链接里面很有意思，各种表白
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哪个链接？
<jiero> 是 happyplace.com ？
<MeaCulpa> "I'd crawl naked through a thousand miles of broken glass for Khaleesi. Just sayin'"
<alvin_rxg> Title: Happy Place - The Latest Funny Videos, Funny Pictures, Funny Tweets, Funny Ecards and More! (@ someecards.com *FROM* happyplace.com)
<MeaCulpa> jiero: happyplace
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有个屌丝说，I would sell my grandma for her...
<boring_Niac> 各国屌丝都一样啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<boring_Niac> 其实龙女也不是那么好看啊
<MeaCulpa> 意境嘛，意境
<boring_Niac> 5. Justin Bieber. The Biebs may be having a shitty week, but as a result, he's made our week so much better.到处都是喜闻乐见的屌丝啊
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xfce下不能弹出用户密码验证框，不能自动锁屏。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451687 1 打开新立得等需要root验证的应用，以前是会弹出一个密码验证框的，现在忽然不弹了。导致新立得不能通过快捷方式打开，只能在命令行下打开。 系统提示软件更新，点击更新按钮，也不会弹出密码验证框，不
<^k^> ─> 能升级。 2 最近长时间不动电脑，屏幕也不会自动锁屏了。屏幕能亮一晚上不灭。 有大侠知道这些问题怎 …
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 下水道不就是地道？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 魔都难道还有地道战用的地道不成？
<boring_Niac> 不是说中国地下都挖空了吗
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 人行地道你哥二货
<jyf> boring_Niac: 忍者神龟的大结局是 最后哥几个靠着导师拿项目终于凑够了首付 于是顺利的从地下搬到了地上
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那个能算个毛地道
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 没做过地铁，走过过街地道之类？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那你用啥名词
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 低下通道。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那个太公开了 不算地道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jyf> 只能是算地下过道
<boring_Niac> 那个女记者跟那个屌丝龟了
<jiero> boring_Niac: 错了，电影展示的那样，女记者跟着混混男了
<MeaCulpa> 据说米帝Vegas下水道有住人的
<boring_Niac> 我艹 再也不相信爱情了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我好奇，有没有人建造平房上面种树一样的房子？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你看过电影 新宿事件么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: no
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 日本那个下水道好宽好宽 其实我很想住下面
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是一个环绕楼梯或者电梯大小支架，但上面挺大的
<jyf> 又安静 又有好多通道 四通八达 多好
<jiero> jyf: 直接抬高地表。。
<jiero> jyf: 现在材料先进了，全城市采集太阳光都可以
<jiero> 尽管中国不行，上空都没光了
<jyf> jiero: 我不知道你在说毛
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 魔都的下水道你去过？
<jyf> 说不定你乱逛 能遇到有官部门
<jiero> jyf: 不知道
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 使用ubuntu tweak注意一下系统，wineqq不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451691 使用ubuntu tweak清理一下，兼容内核的QQ就无法启动了，哪有没有找到解决 方案，不知道清理掉了什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnkanglong — 2013-11-05 11:25
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的哪个源， 163 好慢
<onlylove> imtxc: 163和 sohu习惯性抽风，没事
<nyfair> 埃及前总统邪恶的哔者穆巴拉克和推翻他的埃及前总统邪恶的伊斯兰原教旨主义者暴君穆尔西将同时因为相似的罪名受审，审判他们的将是由军方主导的“民主”政府
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用的日本的
<boring_Niac> 爱国的意义是什么
<onlylove> boring_Niac: 你讨论这问题，不如讨论明天吃啥
 * gfrog http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/159529 领不着，不开心
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃需要的是这个 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/341381
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 炫富新手段：可视余额银行卡 交通银行/建设银行 部分地区开始办理_交通银行优惠_国内优惠_ 奇葩物_ 消费提示_ 高端秀_什么值得买
<gfrog> imtxc: 按一下，叮，0元。
<imtxc> ……
 * gfrog 对阿娇的借记卡无爱。
<imtxc> 当时申请沃尔玛卡丫给我一起寄来一个借记卡
<imtxc> 能领蛋糕的地方都这么高端呢
<imtxc> philipballew 也是乃们同事啊 happyaron freeflying
<imtxc> 才知道
<freeflying> gfrog, 快来帮我修bug啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？ busy，回case中……
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的case吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是。
<gfrog> freeflying: 很紧急？ 我准备去吃饭。
<freeflying> gfrog, 确实很紧急,不过你还是先去吃饭吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，1hr
<Icedog> 请问下  不小心把系统的boot文件下的文件删除了启动不了  有没有工具可以恢复文件
<qu> Icedog: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/2f9b480d6c2bcd41cb6cc223.html
<^k^> qu ⇪ ti: Linux文件误删除恢复操作_百度经验
<Icedog> qu: 系统直接没法启动   没法远程
<qu> 本地吗？光盘启动
<onlylove> 这情况只能本地了
<qu> 只要机器开着，远程也没去别啊。如果已经关了，就得本地光盘启动了。
<qu> 另外，如果确认是boot下文件被删除引起的。不必恢复文件，只要重装一下内核所在的包就是了。如果是ubuntu，`sudo apt-get intall --reinstall linux-image-generic`
<adam8157> eexpress: 来 推荐个android的sip client  cc happyaron
<happyaron> adam8157: linphone
<happyaron> adam8157: 我在所有平台上都用linphone
<adam8157> happyaron: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.linphone ? 这个? 名字叫linphone video
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Linphone Video - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<happyaron> adam8157: 对的
<adam8157> happyaron: 好滴
<iMadper> qu: 还要装grub吧...
<iMadper> qu: 除非是stub了
<gfrog> happyaron: 看起来横跨mac ios android windows的样子呢。 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 是啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://news.sina.com.cn/c/p/2013-11-05/013928619338.shtml
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> happyaron: gaoji
<roylez> adam8157: http://news.qq.com/a/20130914/000560.htm
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 网友称30余名留京同学有8人患癌 北京官方回应_新闻_腾讯网
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子
<adam8157> roylez: 55555
<adam8157> roylez: 求解脱
<roylez> adam8157: 反正丫要长寿和性能力也没用
<roylez> adam8157: 你有妹不？
<qu> @iMadper: 是，如果他用grub做启动器的话。
<adam8157> roylez: 有个表妹
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，我可以考虑渡她
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃肉翻了？
<roylez> gfrog: 墙那边扔绳子给我了
<gfrog> roylez: 袋鼠国？
<roylez> gfrog: 恩
<roylez> gfrog: 丫不是要翻墙的么
<gfrog> roylez: 去养树袋熊嘛？
<gfrog> roylez: 我只能ssh翻了……
<roylez> gfrog: 蛋蛋被我打击得不说话了....
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Hp pavilion 14 ubuntu12.04 无线网驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451692 输入 ~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bda:571c Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 00
<^k^> ─> 2 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: …
<gfrog> roylez: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 自己开bug,自己修,然后自己关
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 人少嘛，没招
<freeflying> gfrog, sigh
<freeflying> gfrog, 亲,乃赶紧ramp up啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来今天我没啥可做的了，看libvirt的日志去了。
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃的android 居然还需要 sip client?
<imtxc> adam8157: 弱爆了。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, S4自带的用不了我们公司的voip
<adam8157> imtxc: 为啥
<imtxc> CM 带的呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 不都有自带么
 * imtxc 膜拜提供 viop 的公司
<gfrog> imtxc: 效果渣到爆
<imtxc> gfrog: 瞧贵司这宽带，voip 能快得了么。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 有自带的?
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃不知道?
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道...
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不知道android有自带客户端
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/341313
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ RZ MASK 户外骑行口罩（N99、呼吸阀） 139元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_家居生活_什么值得买
<misaka00251> 怎么将ChanServ加入自己的聊天室= =
<gfrog> roylez: 没货
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似之前我的配置有问题, 我用voip给你手机打个试试哈
<happyaron> gfrog adam8157 话说android自带的是可以打那个voip的啊
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^
<happyaron> freeflying: S4软件弱了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: GitHub ssh 认证改过了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道啊，好久没跟github打交道了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，应该是我的我的妖货msysgit+putty不对....
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋不接...
<gfrog> adam8157: 没收到
 * MeaCulpa 这次装msysgit丫没问我putty 认证
<adam8157> gfrog: 第一遍打得移动号
<gfrog> adam8157: 打我短号试试
<adam8157> gfrog: 效果好很多啊! 我之前配置的是@canonical的domain过voip.canonical的proxy..... 今天看到wiki更新了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，我的配置掉了，擦，重配下
<adam8157> gfrog: 渣渣
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在直接domain填voip.   不要那proxy啥的就好用
<gfrog> adam8157: 换了手机嘛
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊亲, 我应该学你入苹果的
<adam8157> gfrog: 效果很好的!
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 请问这软件for android的怎么退出...
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘了voip密码咋办？
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦 知道了
<adam8157> gfrog: 找is
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: imtxc 哪有自带的sip client啊? 没看到啊, 肯定你俩手机厂商给的
<gfrog> adam8157: 好了，打短号看看
<happyaron> adam8157: android 4zidai
<adam8157> happyaron: 原本想充值点skype, 但发现只能充值10$以上, 于是就薅公司羊毛了
<imtxc> adam8157: 拨号界面有设置选项，在最后
<adam8157> gfrog: 接啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 再来下
<happyaron> adam8157: 会不会有录音啊
 * MeaCulpa 不折腾了，还是用github https
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: github貌似现在就是鼓励大家用https吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 7833? 咋不接
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: Windows我以前用的挺好，现在貌似认证改了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我接了你又不说话 =,=
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 应该是我这种坚持用native plinks, 不屑msysgit自带的putty和bash，openssh的问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，这垃圾软件有问题！
<adam8157> gfrog: 你直接打个普通电话试试呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 没法接。你接了我这边还是震铃状态
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你打
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的moto没看到有sip
<roylez> MeaCulpa: s81c.com是什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> Title: IBM - United States (@ ibm.com *FROM* s81c.com)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 18摸的 PaaS?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是...只是个域名，跳去主页的
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，这软件不爽……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 太虚了，看的我反胃酸
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥软件啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 3CXPhone
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在也是都用linphone了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥破玩儿
<gfrog> adam8157: wiki上推荐的啊
<onlylove> 丫的gcc编译失败，不过了
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 我的grEEn X主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451697 Screenshot-1.jpg 纯黑背景 Screenshot.jpg 写的差不多了现在在修正顽固细节部分的贴图,准备年底放出! 在redhat 5.9和6.4上测试很ok! 下个主题代号blue sky 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjack693 — 2013-11-05 14:13
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又连不上公司网络了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 操蛋的at&t
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好啊，休息
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我司的想象力越来越差了，我已经遇到一个公司里面三个不同产品codename一样了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国人的灵感和创造了被上帝收回了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 莫非叫 trinity ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我看到有块新卡居然叫法拉利....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: qu
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...那倒是个好系统，可以有好多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尼玛屎也叫法拉利
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明明是cherry是吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bristol，法拉利....都尼玛欧洲玩意
<gfrog> adam8157: 我再打你短号看看
<eexpress> 额
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451698 关于Midori浏览器上不了网 谷歌浏览器可以正常上网 请问在哪里设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dn__n — 2013-11-05 14:51
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我摸高端大气啥都没说的广告
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://i.imm.io/1jTtL.jpeg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那个斜坡就是个失败啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫见过有拖着行李箱直接走斜坡的？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我估计一开始做工具链的时候，那个gcc就有问题
<imtxc> 你们的 voip还有短号啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 比较讽刺的是大部分有18m site的城市zf采购单子都输了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: PS的水平不过关，那女人都浮空了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: boundary防火墙估计裁员都剪掉了，照着现在sametime这架势，干脆裁掉换抠抠
<vipzrx> 这里的好多人都在#gentoo-cn 里面。 我发现这个频道不能和QQ群相连
<vipzrx> avbot: qq(刘佳佳): avbot: joke a lot    在gentoo-zh中可以显示QQ群的消息
<onlylove> roylez: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37097
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM指控Twitter侵犯专利
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: ...
<vipzrx> MeaCulpa:  ？
<roylez> onlylove: 废话，全地球人都侵犯18摸专利
<onlylove> roylez: 贵摸也开始用专利了？
<vipzrx> MeaCulpa:  你知道的？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一直有啊，很多很多，任何时候都可以派一个律师团和任何对手掐架
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: 不知道
<roylez> vipzrx: qq群？？？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 丫的把M$给掐了
<MeaCulpa> 有人那么蛋疼？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不行，M$也不少啊
<roylez> vipzrx: 真是这样的话，gentoo-cn的人该吃药了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: modprobe都碰了M$专利
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: [15:06] <MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一直有啊，很多很多，任何时候都可以派一个律师团和任何对手掐架
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不关机挂载内核模块专利是M$的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 任何对手自然包括M￥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 任何对手自然包括M$
<vipzrx> gentoo-zh overlay  #layman -a gentoo-zh  这个是什么意思》
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 巨人，不fight, 只beat, 你的明白？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那贵摸能收购ms不
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37095
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑莓获得10亿美元投资，取消出售，CEO下台
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没那钱啊，你不看股市和财报啊，18m资金规模和股票价格都控制的很低的
<onlylove> BB又不卖了
<MeaCulpa> BB那是虚谎，拉联想来做戏，问zf要钱的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今年还有12天假没用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 休咯，我看看我的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你知道在18m内部用SAP的烂货啥感觉？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 垃圾
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 每个月都得被恶心一把
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就是你买个电脑，送到手发觉设计的烂的一b, 刚想退货，然后店商打电话来说送错了，送来的是高配版，你丫买的是低配版
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: sap不是说erp很牛么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我摸也有很多领域很牛啊...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 金蝶 宝信也牛啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 送的高配的都手感烂，那低配的不得去扔掉
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 扔不掉，公司统一发的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: kingdee在国外咋样？sap我只是听说全球很牛，但是国内不少失败的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 找财务商量，自己买，报销
<freeflying> gfrog, 用vm搞和物理机搞的区别太大了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中国人不服管，不喜欢揽责，怕白纸黑字
<gfrog> freeflying: 主要区别在哪？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: email能解决的事，已经要靠强推ERP了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没在国企呆过吧？ 国企领导写个email要手抖一上午呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 讲讲看
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没在国企呆过，不过很多人不喜欢揽责是真的，原来在TI的同事就这样教我的，很多事情你能推给别人推给别人
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 原因就是出事很麻烦
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: http://www.futuregov.asia/articles/2013/nov/04/paving-way-towards-community-driven-innovation/
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽忽悠开始出击
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要把不许学IT写进家训
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 如果吾儿胆敢涉足，取消继承权
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后他N年以后比你富足
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 就凭IT? 梦
<roylez> imtxc: 裸姐那丫的，怎么好久不见了？饿死了么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为啥东南亚盛产忽悠
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/7995765/FTL__Faster_Than_Light_1.03.1_DRM-Free_(Linux)
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: FTL: Faster Than Light 1.03.1 DRM-Free (Linux) (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这游戏不错
<MeaCulpa> 我还有7天年休..
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa iMadper http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c2652catw1ea9zbrhkpbj20da33w7cz.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 出了么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 离线搞到了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥类型...
 * MeaCulpa 有时间宁可网游和ET...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你玩就知道了，有点半探索半经营的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o....linux版...
<MeaCulpa> d
 * gfrog 莫名奇妙的拿到一张爱存不存的信用卡…… 但是额度竟然才3k，妈蛋
 * MeaCulpa  Oracle 好傻，非要用户同意和说明才让下载
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 帮我ping下 58.83.208.73
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这是抽你呢，你去找他吵架啊，老子赚美金的
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00AVSF7TU?t=joyo01y-23&tag=joyo01y-23
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Osprey 中性 Momentum 动量 348061 电脑包 22L-Osprey运动户外健身-亚马逊
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是我那个
<freeflying> gfrog, 网卡那问题怎么样啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不通
<gfrog> freeflying: 网卡顺序？ 无解
<freeflying> gfrog,这个包没放水的地啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 不是吧,这么悲剧, 大拿不能让我们失望啊
<jyf> 草 帝都可以ping通
<gfrog> freeflying: 有侧边袋
 * jiero 是神奇的不喝水一族。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 囧。叔儿，这玩意没法搞啊。你说他好多台，就那么几个出问题，那真不知道是啥情况啊。
 * jiero 突然想起了树獭好像也不喝
<adam8157> gfrog: 没申请就给卡啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道咋来的，而且都快3年了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啮齿动物，偶蹄目
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 禽兽有什么神奇的~~
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这些个机房 线路断也不通知 tmd
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 被办卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 卡的实体你拿到了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 5天之后柜台自提
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Inotify 监控多个目录会丢失事件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451699 最近有用Inotify做项目，但是发现当Inotify监控的目录比较多时，不能监控到所有的事件，会丢失掉一些事件。 大神们知道原因吗？或是有什么解决方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feizhijiang — 2013-11-05 16:00
<jiero> adam8157: 啥卡？
<adam8157> =,= 三年了...
<adam8157> jiero: "15:58  * gfrog 莫名奇妙的拿到一张爱存不存的信用卡…… 但是额度竟然才3k，妈蛋"
 * jiero 还没用过信用卡
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 能在Aus不用信用卡的，富足啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。当你不像买东西的时候，信用卡其实没啥用。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是被灌输了”我一定要现在买“思想的才常用信用卡？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没听懂
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦，听懂了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: aus人把钱可以放房贷里
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你没过过 “我一定要现在吃饭”的日子
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 随时提取
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是房贷延长时间
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我国的房贷账户没利息
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 但是不能随时拿出来不是？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可以拿出来，但是多放了没利息
<MeaCulpa>  
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。不知道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你说的是以房养老之类的抵押，我国zf现在想推
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这么优惠，竟然没利息？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你存钱进去没利息！
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我擦
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你是没挨饿过吧，没被停水停电吧？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你概念里的信用卡，是买可以现在，也可以将来买的东西
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我这里的信用卡，是支付基本生活保障的账单欠款
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。不是为了因为没钱，左右支出
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 明白了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 饱汉不知饿汉饥啊~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是提前一个月或者2个月花钱。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一直欠著一笔钱。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 差不多，不叫提前
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是借1-2个月额度的钱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。就是说。我明天不睡了。今天多睡些。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 明天睡后天的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 错了，今天不让睡了，除非我拿明天的钱先给今天铺位费买单
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你还是土豪思维啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实还是一样吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 信用卡就是一笔借贷嘛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 动机不一样，不是什么提前消费，是借钱而已嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为能，所以被套住。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 如果没这个，就不会借钱了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没这个就饿死了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 因果反了
 * MeaCulpa 和土豪怎么说都是不明白~
<eexpress> 你们贬低土豪了。
<eexpress> 到大街上去扔过钱的，才是土豪。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...我土豪过一次，一次考试钱去扔了3快钱，结果挂科了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 从此再也不相信
<eexpress> 3块啊。
<eexpress> micro土豪
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 出去吃夜宵遇到三个要饭的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。本来就是因为可以，所以都去借；如果思考里没有这提前量，也就延迟了各种计划。。。
 * jiero 不明白： 怎么会因果反了
 * jiero 求 eexpress 解释
 * jiero 求 iMadper 解释
 * jiero 没理解 MeaCulpa
<iMadper> jiero: 以为给要饭的钱, 能带来好运
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 欠了钱了，发觉过不下去，然后找到信用卡借钱，和你说的正好反了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你没遇到过不会理解的
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • WINE为何不能运行.NET程序啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451700 安装了比较新的WINE，可以运行街机，可是不能运行.NET程序啊，哪怕是很小的.NET程序！ 对了，WINE运行的游戏都没有声音呢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦心523 — 2013-11-05 16:20
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还是因为有这种途径。。。
<nyfair> 3岁女童不想脱外套 被托儿所长活活摔死
<freeflying> nyfair, 尼玛咋都这么血腥的事情啊
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<nyfair> 女友因男友不肯吃麦当劳 开车将其辗3次
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/275827
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。太凶狠了。。。你
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez iMadper http://i.imm.io/1jTFB.jpeg
<freeflying> nyfair, 乃有人格扭曲的倾向啊
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1jTG2.jpeg
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 位置不太对吧?
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1jTGj.jpeg
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哎，我ETFA的xp被清0le1
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哎，我ETFA的xp被清0了...
<iMadper> lpy: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/159691
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BenQ 明基 A101P 入耳式音乐耳机 带麦克风_京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu12.04 LTS，怎样安装MySQL? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451702 统计信息: 发表于 由 SQL — 2013-11-05 16:53
<onlylove> nyfair: 乃可以发点别的新闻不，这些太血腥
<Flywater> linux版地铁：最后曙光有人买吗
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 有linux版?
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 真有
<palomino|working> 但不知道执行效率如何
<Flywater> steam
<palomino|working> 英雄萨姆3:BFE的linux比win版慢很多喝多
<Flywater> 驱动问题吧
<palomino|working> nvidia的驱动不是挺好么
<palomino|working> 当初valve自己的游戏跑得比win下还快不是么
<Flywater> 那就不知道了
<palomino|working> 最好找个评测..
<palomino|working> 话说...steam能在ubuntu以外的发行版上运行么
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 比较干净的OpenGL游戏Linux下面都挺快吧，就是声音烂点
<palomino|working> serious sam 3不行。。比win下效率差很多..
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: Steam貌似是for Ubuntu不是For Linux, 但是自己可以搞
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 我对13.10已经忍无可忍了。。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 但是Steam Linux下面没啥大作啊
<palomino|working> 嗯
<Flywater> arch源里有steam
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我要玩的大作本来就有Linux Native
<palomino|working> 我只买了个serious sam 3和trine 2
<palomino|working> quake4?_? MeaCulpa
<Flywater> rpmfusion源里也有steam
<MeaCulpa> 还不如Quake, UT2k4, ET
<MeaCulpa> Quake4我没买
<MeaCulpa> 可以考虑从Steam
<palomino|working> etqw?
<MeaCulpa> etqw没人玩
<MeaCulpa> 就玩ET1
<palomino|working> 前几个月有个超便宜的大合集
<MeaCulpa> ET1 热闹
<palomino|working> id所有游戏
<MeaCulpa> 恩很久没去看看steam
<palomino|working> 还有一堆bethesda的
<MeaCulpa> steam现在让你看到cdkey
<MeaCulpa> 所以值得买
<MeaCulpa> 买了我在linux里面装native
<Flywater> No more room in hell
<MeaCulpa> 我的Quake3 就是steam的cdkey
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 可惜当时好多游戏我都买过了
<palomino|working> 就没买那个合集
<MeaCulpa> 国内FPS玩家是少数啊
<MeaCulpa> BEthesda可以考虑，但是老实说，只到最好玩的老滚3， Bethesda都是毫不理会盗版的
<MeaCulpa> 老滚5我买了，必须Steam...烦死
<MeaCulpa> 老滚3已经够玩一辈子了...
<palomino|working> ....
<MeaCulpa> 老滚5主要妹子好看
<palomino|working> 我沉迷了老滚5好久
<MeaCulpa> 回家有人裸体搓背
<MeaCulpa> 恩我也是
<MeaCulpa> 摇乳mod
<Flywater> ……
<MeaCulpa> 提臀
<palomino|working> :D
<MeaCulpa> 走猫步
<MeaCulpa> 我沉迷老滚3和5
<MeaCulpa> 不停的各种mod
<palomino|working> 3没玩过..
<MeaCulpa> 根本玩不完
<palomino|working> 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 3比较开放
<MeaCulpa> 4有几个很不错的成人mod
<palomino|working> lol
<MeaCulpa> 就是4程序烂点
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，有看到那个不专业的hr的邮件了……
<MeaCulpa> 5我觉得可以在让它发酵2年再玩
<palomino|working> bethesda的游戏不等它打上10个8个补丁貌似都不怎么稳定。。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我曾经用svn管理过老滚3的目录
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 你太专业了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不妥咯夫斯基, 你的合同收到了么
<gfrog> adam8157: 说是有个公司介绍可以参加，但是不说啥时候。额，应该说是说了什么时间但是没说时区。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 最终svn server几乎 crash了
<gfrog> adam8157: 收到毛线
<palomino|working> LOL
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就不参加呗
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: git 我试过，不堪用
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接忽略
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: git根本无法handle大型binary
<palomino|working> 别的呢
<palomino|working> hg之类的
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: bzr/mercurial py解释器crash
<palomino|working> -_-
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 除非有JIT的py的bzr/merc
<palomino|working> 活活把解释器玩死
<MeaCulpa> 比如pypy的bzr...
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 其实handle大量binary, 这两个py的表现比git好
<palomino|working> :o
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: git太多diff, 遇到binary不先做手脚会死的很难看
<MeaCulpa> 也许要上submodule仔细规划
 * MeaCulpa 懒得研究，git除了管理文本一无是处
 * MeaCulpa bzr/merc还有hack的希望
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我记得我老滚3目录有17g, 老滚V 有38g
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 比我大多了
<MeaCulpa> 垃圾太多
<palomino|working> 我老滚5可能20多
<MeaCulpa> texture和mesh如果要版本管理...
<MeaCulpa> 一年多没碰了...硬盘挂了以后
<palomino|working> 不知道用支持snapshot的文件系统来管理行不.. MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 那些游戏公司的商业版本管理，一定有很傻瓜的解决方案的
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 很多还是远程checkout
<palomino|working> 全checkout一下可以去度个假了 MeaCulpa
 * MeaCulpa 自从回归QE2 这些很久没碰...
<palomino|working> QE2?_?
<palomino|working> 何物
<MeaCulpa> EQ2..
<palomino|working> ...
<MeaCulpa> 打错...
 * MeaCulpa 最近时序总乱...
<MeaCulpa> 单机游戏没认同感啊，国内又无同好
<MeaCulpa> 想再找找年轻的赶脚，找个网游刷刷
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04没声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451709 我安装的是Ub12.04 LTS 安装后没有声音，用alsamixer看了下音量都是满的。但是就是没有声音，郁闷死了。右上角小喇叭图标去掉静音也不行。系统设置-声音里调大小也没什么用。 后来没办法了，用google英文搜索了下这个问题，看见国外有个家伙给
<^k^> ─> 的解决方法还算万能，就试了试，我按ctrl+alt+F1，在root用户下执行了以下命令，结果就更杯具了 sudo apt-get …
 * onlylove 想买的书绝版了，出版社说已经报废处理了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 听说传奇还活着
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: dunno, 不玩国内货
 * MeaCulpa 下班...
<gfrog> adam8157: 决定搞这个了…… http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/159643 cc freeflying
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ HP 惠普 ProLiant MicroServer N54L NAS（4盘位、X86）_日本亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕!
<adam8157> gfrog: 用来干啥
<gfrog> adam8157: pc啊，才1k
<gfrog> adam8157: 装片儿。
<adam8157> amd 按摩店....
<adam8157> gfrog: 国内多少钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 2k+
<adam8157> gfrog: 没便宜多少啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 看起来今天下午满顺利？
<freeflying> gfrog, 还行
<adam8157> gfrog: panda为撒没去ods
<onlylove> http://www.china-pub.com/STATIC/zt_mb/zt_huodong_2013_3.asp?filename=2013_jg_jsld_20131021
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 技术垄断：文明向技术投降-china-pub网上书店
<onlylove> gfrog: 移动版的amd 的u
<onlylove> gfrog: 我觉得intel的u能好点
<freeflying> gfrog, echo里换行咋做
<gfrog> freeflying: echo -n "\n"
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，echo -en "\n"
<gfrog> freeflying: 要有-e
 * imtxc 下班
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 原来文件的可执行批处理无效了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451710 Ubuntu原来有一个类似Windows下的批处理.bat文件功能，非常方便，只要在文件”属性“里面把”权限“里面的“执行”勾选上“允许以程序执行文件（E）”就可以了，比如可以自动打开终端运行一段命令，但近年的版本中，似
<^k^> ─> 乎勾选了也无效，哪位大侠能解答一下，多谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xieqiao — 2013-11-05 18:39
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • KDE用户发来贺电,恭贺新版块开张! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451711 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-11-05 18:44
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 我也来，哈哈，第二贴 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451713 恭喜恭喜， 前排能卖瓜子么！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mni459980089 — 2013-11-05 18:47
<lpy> ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问，如何系统启动加载不同的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451714 我有不同品牌的电脑做客户端。 比如IBM，HP两款电脑。他们单独在电脑上安装UBUNTU是可以正确加载触摸屏驱动的。 我现在做了个服务器，在这个服务器上做个镜像。 我的客户端通地镜像加载系统。通地PXE引导，启动系统。我
<^k^> ─> 如何让客户端加载正常的触摸屏驱动 请高手指导下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 131snow — 2013-11-05 19:12
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 沃茨奥，竟然开新版了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451715 话说几天在新版差点砍了个人 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2013-11-05 19:14
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问，如何系统启动加载不同的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451714 我有不同品牌的电脑做客户端。 比如IBM，HP两款电脑。他们单独在电脑上安装UBUNTU是可以正确加载触摸屏驱动的。 我现在做了个服务器，在这个服务器上做个镜像。 我的客户端通地镜像加载系统。通地PXE引导，启动系统。我
<^k^> ─> 如何让客户端加载正常的触摸屏驱动 请高手指导下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 131snow — 2013-11-05 19:12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装程序时出现的问题，请问有人能给解释下不，非常着急啊，谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451718 initwin.c:647:5: 警告： 传递‘XGCurve’的第 1 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换 [默认启用] /usr/local/include/xgrafix.h:154:21: 附注： 需要类型‘double *’，但实参的类型为‘float *’ initwin.c:647:5: 警告
<^k^> ─> ： 传递‘XGCurve’的第 2 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换 [默认启用] /usr/local/include/xgrafix.h:154:21: 附注 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装程序时出现的问题，请问有人能给解释下不，非常着急啊，谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451720 initwin.c:647:5: 警告： 传递‘XGCurve’的第 1 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换 [默认启用] /usr/local/include/xgrafix.h:154:21: 附注： 需要类型‘double *’，但实参的类型为‘float *’ initwin.c:647:5: 警告
<^k^> ─> ： 传递‘XGCurve’的第 2 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换 [默认启用] /usr/local/include/xgrafix.h:154:21: 附注 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装程序时出现的问题，请问有人能给解释下不，非常着急啊，谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451717 initwin.c:647:5: 警告： 传递‘XGCurve’的第 1 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换 [默认启用] /usr/local/include/xgrafix.h:154:21: 附注： 需要类型‘double *’，但实参的类型为‘float *’ initwin.c:647:5: 警告
<^k^> ─> ： 传递‘XGCurve’的第 2 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换 [默认启用] /usr/local/include/xgrafix.h:154:21: 附注 …
<iMadper> 擦擦擦擦擦! 我把efi nvram 填满了, 然后他就没办法启动了额!!!
<gfrog> iMadper: 喜闻乐见
 * gfrog 回家
<iMadper> gfrog: ...
<jiero> gfrog回家乐
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 独家首发-->友帮拓 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451722 原post https://plus.google.com/110222816216901496766/posts/9Mum6iJ2pq5 13 - 1 (1).jpg 不解释 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-05 20:10
<jiero> imtxc_away iMadper  http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/pulseaudio 是不是说，直接stream音乐？
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: PulseAudio - OpenWrt Wiki
<mordory> 我想问下，linux下是不是有很多包不提供源码？
<mordory> it-1.4.24-1.fc19.noarch.rpm
<mordory> Nothing to download
<mordory> 只下了1443个包，还有一万多没有呢　
<iMadper> mordory: 对呀. 好多东西没源码
<mordory> iMadper: 那也不能这么多吧
<iMadper> jiero: 我看看
<h1001_> 撸
<jiero> iMadper: 好像没啥用
<jiero> 可爱的女孩子哈。
<jiero> imtxc: 胖男孩。
<imtxc> jiero: 胖叔
<jiero> imtxc: 我妈继续为我不找女朋友，对此不感兴趣担忧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你不够我塞牙缝的，再长肥点
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 找条网线了装系统去。。
<imtxc> 装好之后 wifi-menu 居然没了
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃用的什么 nm，支持双网卡不，能连 vpn 不
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥叫nm?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我啥都不用呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是手动控制
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 无线的话, 用 wifi-menu
<iMadper> imtxc: vpn我就用vpnc呀
<imtxc> 装了系统重启没有 wifimenu了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 作业管理系统Torque 2.4.16在工作站/单机上的安装和使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451723 系统要求：Ubuntu12.04+或者Mint14+ 具体设置： 1.获取本地Hostname，echo $HOSTNAME。修改hosts，注销127.0.1.1. 127.0.0.1 localhost改成127.0.0.1 localhost xxxxx torqueserver calnode1。其中，xxxx是HOSTNAME。 2.安装torque包，apt的干活：
<^k^> ─> $ sudo apt-get install torque-common libtorque2 libtorque2-dev torque-server torque-scheduler torque-mom torque-client 3.初始化： $ sud …
<GFW> hello
<^k^> GFW:点点点.  20:54 
<jusss> iMadper: nm应该是network manager
<jusss> imtxc_away: 我用wpa_supplicant
<jusss> 好安静呀
<iMadper> jusss: 哦, 其实我一开始就认出来了. 我只是为了鄙视一下 inara
<iMadper> imtxc_away:
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> inara: 乱入
 * kingbo 晚上又测试了kvm的spice双屏模式，二屏还是对鼠标不感冒
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<jusss> 感觉好独单
<jusss> iMadper: c89 c90 c99 c11,你现在写东西都是以哪个为标准？
<GFW> jusss,
<GFW> hello
<^k^> GFW:点点点.  21:01 
<GFW> 机器人一直跟我说话...
<iMadper> jusss: 我不按标准.
<jusss> GFW: hi
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 我用很多gcc的扩展语法.
<jusss> iMadper: 没用过
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, hi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，如何在光驱失效的情况下使用bootrepair http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451724 大记号，今天，我在看了ubuntu的演示后，心血来潮的装上了ubuntu，然后我想换回windows7,结果出现了 a read error occured ，press ctrl+alt+del 来重启，这么一个提时，我百度了一下，好像是windows下安装ubuntu有个设置没设置好，可
<GFW> 哇.这个机器人还有这个功能阿...
<GFW> 真的好厉害..嘿嘿.
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞了那个nas了，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃家nas晚上开着会感觉吵嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog, 刚开始不吵,现在有点了
<gfrog> freeflying: 风扇还是硬盘声？
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计硬盘的高频声也不会小
<freeflying> gfrog, 主要是风扇
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不用的时候硬盘没啥声音的
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋会不用呢，挂机下蓝光啊。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 没这个需求啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ntpd无法同步我的系统CentOS 5.6 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451727 环境：vmware10.0.0；CentOS 5.6 我知道可以用ntpdate+cron定时同步系统时间，但我觉得这种方法不够优雅，想通过ntpd守护进程在后台“悄无声息”地同步时间。(难道理论上就不可行？应该行啊) 测试如下：先是时间准的，我手动改成5天前00:
<^k^> ─> 00:00，启动ntpd，等了5分钟，看date，还是5天前00:05:00。。。 再过一会，ntpd就死了。。。 service ntpd status ntpd …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐 getting things gnome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451728 用了一下，很简单的一个软件，比gnote好用些。。。可以同步服务器。。。一个大任务下，可以有几个子任务。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-11-05 22:07
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 第三贴阿。哈哈。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451729 不过我用的是 fedora gnome，感觉很流畅，很舒服。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-11-05 22:23
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> freeflying GNUdog iMadper gfrog 出来吹水
<gfrog> happyaron: 忙着呢……
<happyaron> gfrog: 忙啥呢。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1217524
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Bug #1217524 “Error refreshing hardware page: unsupported operan...” : Bugs : “virt-manager” package : Ubuntu
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:36 
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手求助。ubuntu软件中心进入不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451730 刚刚装好了ubuntu13.04,还没怎么体验。结果软件中心打开不了了。现在一打开软件中心后，不到2秒就闪退出去了。怎么解决的。大神们，帮帮我 统计信息: 发表于 由 edenchan — 2013-11-05 22:35
<gfrog> happyaron: 妈蛋，ubuntu的devel太懒了。 有人发patch了还不打，等毛线啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有人maintain啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 你把那个patch直接推到debian
<gfrog> happyaron: 咋申请maintainer？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有申请的说法，你要修直接做debdiff然后subscribe ubuntu sponsor team
<happyaron> gfrog: 等你多弄几次之后，就可以申请upload权限
<gfrog> happyaron: 我猜猴总有upload权限，下次做好了包让他push，哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 流程不清楚的可以直接让猴总帮你搞
<happyaron> gfrog: virt-manager他传不了，main的
<gfrog> happyaron: U的patch跟debian神马关系？
<gfrog> happyaron: …… main的有啥特殊情况？ @_@
<happyaron> gfrog: 如果推到debian，那么进ubuntu基本只是时间问题
<happyaron> gfrog: main是canonical supported
<happyaron> 要core-dev才行
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是推到debian不是更龟毛？
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧
<gfrog> happyaron: gaoji
<happyaron> gfrog: 但是那样才能保证你这补丁能进去
<happyaron> gfrog: 否则一直带着维护，谁愿意啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，还得看debian的维护流程……
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 发bug report，准备debdiff
<happyaron> 一样的
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<gfrog> happyaron: 真龟毛
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 那precise这种，patch肿么搞？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我的uefi firmware挂了, 怎么办?
<imtxc> test
<iMadper> happyaron: 我把nvram给填满了
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:52 
<iMadper> happyaron: 然后他就启动不了了
<imtxc> 测试中文
<imtxc> test Chinese.
<imtxc> 马蛋
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 这种直接在ubuntu修了……
<iMadper> happyaron: 要你何用...
<happyaron> gfrog: 准备debdiff，subscribe ubuntu sponsor team
<happyaron> iMadper: 我又不搞这些……
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你负责帮我修好... >_<
<happyaron> iMadper: 我在给用ibus的劳苦大众修ubuntu上的ibus
<iMadper> happyaron: 呃, 赞
<gfrog> happyaron: 看来UST很碉堡啊，怎么混进那个team？
<happyaron> gfrog: motu或core-dev
<gfrog> happyaron: motu是啥…… @_@
<imtxc> iMadper: 哎呀，sata+efi，我的开机速度终于能击败我的小伙伴了
<happyaron> gfrog: 猴总就是
<iMadper> imtxc: sata?
<imtxc> ssd
<gfrog> happyaron: 猴总是莫图？ lol
<imtxc> msata
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 就是能传universe/multiverse的人
<gfrog> happyaron: 高大上
<happyaron> gfrog: freeflying ^^
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃是莫图还是core？
<happyaron> gfrog: 都不是啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  23:02 
<gfrog> happyaron: 那你修了bug扔debian？
<gfrog> happyaron: 那你修了ibus的bug扔debian？
<happyaron> gfrog: 大部分是啊，我有些包有上传权限，比如ibus……
<gfrog> happyaron: 好像Asias是debian的ibus的maintainer？
<happyaron> gfrog: 早都没动静了
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<imtxc> test
<happyaron> gfrog: 现在整个pkg-ime就仨人活跃
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  23:03 
<imtxc> 终于有 notify 了。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 哈哈，都去搞gaoji货去了。
<imtxc> ^k^: 赞
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣，是你自己没看到
<happyaron> gfrog: asias进了帽帽之后就不理这边了
<imtxc> gfrog: debian 里面的 python-notify 一直不好使。。。。
<^k^> imtxc, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  23:04 
<gfrog> happyaron: 他又走了……
<happyaron> gfrog: 他去哪了
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣渣notify
<gfrog> happyaron: 我不知道～～ lol
<happyaron> o
<imtxc> gfrog: 那乃 irc 用什么 notify
<gfrog> imtxc: kdialog
<imtxc> k 字头的都是妖货
<happyaron> 那么妖货大都是好用的
<gfrog> imtxc: kernel
<gfrog> imtxc: 砍死你算了
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 烧我吧
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gfrog: deb系统上那包是linux开头的
<happyaron> gfrog: kernel-开头是rpm系啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 额……
<gfrog> happyaron: C社自己开发的软件就没所谓debian了吧？ 直接跟UST搅基就好了？
<happyaron> gfrog: y
<gfrog> happyaron: mir/unity那种……
<happyaron> 是啊是啊
<gfrog> 好吧，virt-manager去死吧
 * gfrog 这尼玛要不是有300%的热情，还真没法修bug，流程繁琐到暴
<happyaron> gfrog: 还好啦，等拿到权限就方便了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 帽帽是公司关系来获得信任，deb系主要还是社区贡献来获得信任。
<happyaron> gfrog: 你要不是帽帽的，弄fedora的权限也是相当麻烦
<gfrog> happyaron:  嗯，这是真的。帽帽内部给其他project交代码很简单，lol
<happyaron> :)
<gfrog> happyaron: 我签了CLA啊，不知道现在还有效不。 lol
<happyaron> 签了那个也不是特别有意义，还得有mentor来推荐么
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道，反正koji随便用了，足够我玩儿了。哈
<happyaron> gfrog: ppa现在你也随便用啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，贵U值得表扬
<happyaron> gfrog: 怎么成贵u了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 我U
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯。。。要不一会儿猴总不开心了，lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 猴总现在忙爆了，没功夫担心这个呢，lol
<happyaron> 他怎么了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 忙呗
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 好吧我也忙
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃们都是高大上大忙人
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪里比得上你呢。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我是打酱油的
<wicky>  /part
<happyaron> gfrog: 为毛unity在vbox里打不开
<gfrog> happyaron: 你用的神马显卡？ cirrus没3D加速，必须没法开
<gfrog> happyaron: 要用桌面的话，qxl+spice是最好的选择，速度飞快效果还好
<gfrog> happyaron: vbox啊…… 好吧，这个我hold不住了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 社区模式的开发没有有效的QA支持啊，lab里没法重现bug，所以开发效率极低
<happyaron> gfrog: 有多少QA人员呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 数数
<gfrog> happyaron: 一只手估计数的过来。 lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 我的trusty的字体好像被我搞坏了，韩文都重叠到一起去了……
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> 我正用saucy看呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 因为trusty我这儿还木有更新过……
<gfrog> happyaron: 韩文嘛？ 不知道哪个conf文件是管韩文的，看文件名儿看不出来啊。 囧
<happyaron> kr
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:20 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:21 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:24 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:26 
<^k^> gfrog: .. .. ..
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:28 
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  00:32 
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道irssi从哪跑出个消息提示来。有消息了就在输入框那闪啊闪
<happyaron> gfrog: 不知道，我没有
<^{^> 大家好
<^{^> 有人在吗
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  00:55 
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^{^> 有人装过 owncloud  的吗
<^{^> ?
<mayli> zhouuqt = gfrog_not_here
<mayli> fuck , sql is shi
<knownbad> Wow, what a lady.
<mayli> knownbad: sql真是一们折磨人的语言
<knownbad> 比 low level 的好多了。
<knownbad> 我没进入编程就是 Xenix + C 把我吓坏了。
<^k^> 05:09
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:09
<mayli> jjj
<knownbad> 上海别称是魔都？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-06
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mark Shuttleworth将出席11月5~8号香港OpenStack峰会并演讲 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451740 Ubuntu桌面环境为那些追求稳定、快速、安全而优美的个人用户、公司企业和国家部门支撑了3000万台计算机的运行，这是一个巨大的成功，然而，这个桌面系统只是Canonical跨过层层困难到达IT世界之巅的蓬勃运动的
<^k^> ─> 一部分。 在云计算方面，Canonical已经深入而积极参与到OpenStack的创建上。作为最流行、可靠的、快速的开 …
<GFW> ls
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mark Shuttleworth将出席11月5~8号香港OpenStack峰会并演讲 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451722 Ubuntu桌面环境为那些追求稳定、快速、安全而优美的个人用户、公司企业和国家部门支撑了3000万台计算机的运行，这是一个巨大的成功，然而，这个桌面系统只是Canonical跨过层层困难到达IT世界之巅的蓬勃运动的
<^k^> ─> 一部分。 在云计算方面，Canonical已经深入而积极参与到OpenStack的创建上。作为最流行、可靠的、快速的开 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 系统明明是12.10的可是在 系统信息了查看却是13.04的 怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451741 如下 终端内输入之后提示是13.04的 但是我系统显示的是12.10的啊 hzl@hzl-pc:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l hzl@hzl-pc:~$ cat /proc/version Linux version 3.5.0-17-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.7.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7
<^k^> ─> .2-2ubuntu1) ) #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangzhiliang — 2013-11-06 7:46
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 地铁：最后的曙光原生支持Linux了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451743 http://store.steampowered.com/app/43160/ 39.99美元，建议观望。 <a cl
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS鼠标自动打开程序？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451744 大家好， 我用的是ubuntu12.04LTS版本， 在笔记本上硬盘安装的， 界面更换成gnome2, 现在有一个问题是： 当我把鼠标放到 gnome2顶栏上的程序图标的时候， 这个程序就自动打开了， 请问下这个是什么问题。 比如我把终端拖到顶栏，
<^k^> ─> 当鼠标放上去后， 终端就自动打开一个， 如果一直放着，就一直打开很多个，请问下这个是什么问题， …
<kingbo> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我的dokuwiki被hoster查封，说cpu占用太高...
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 看来是要清理一下老的plugin
<imtxc> .
<tsunlin> 早上好。。
<vipzrx> 早
<Niac> ubuntu下怎么科学上网啊
<vipzrx> 科学上网？
<Niac> 是 啊
<vipzrx> fanqiang ？
<Niac> 嗯
<vipzrx> goagent
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 广东金融学院（广州龙洞地区学校）欢迎报到 （我们一起交流、技术支持） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451745 欢迎龙洞区域的大中专院校报到交流，有什么问题可跟贴或留下联系方式交流相互学习。 统计信息: 发表于 由 devus — 2013-11-06 10:26
<onlylove> ssh和vpn也一样用啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37109
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 日本研究出能在石头剪刀布游戏中百战百胜的机器人
<onlylove> 作弊机器人
<Niac> 免费的呢
<maxiaojun> 不是也有那個論壇任務...
<onlylove> 免费的啥？
<iMadper> 修好uefi firmware了... 跳线万岁!
<onlylove> iMadper: 乃用jtag了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道学名叫啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 给我讲下mapreduce吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 有啥好讲的, 你写脚本不用map?
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥学名？通常单片机会留一个jtag口，不过不是所有的产品都会留，有的路由上就有
<onlylove> iMadper: 也许用过，但是不知道
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手 WICD 安装问题 D-BUS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451746 安装 WICD 后 开启 出现 无法连接到 wicd 的 D-Bus 接口。错误信息请查看 wicd 日志。 这个到底是怎么会是如何解决？ 以卸载 NETWORK-MANAGER 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuhuaipu — 2013-11-06 10:30
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的不是单片机, 我的是dell 工作站
<onlylove> iMadper: 硬盘，光驱的控制芯片都是单片机
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个, 斯坦佛大学有个开放课程, 第一讲就是mapreduce
<huntxu> iMadper: 攻城獅你好
<iMadper> onlylove: mapreduce其实就是, 把大量数据, 分片做相同的处理, 然后最后统一收集结果, 有啥好讲的
<iMadper> onlylove: 真正的难点是, 如果做到并发
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔早
<onlylove> iMadper: 要中文的，这几天看hadoop看傻了，感觉自己好不容易折腾到靠近操作系统的底层，可以玩shell控制系统了，结果又回来玩文件操作了
<iMadper> onlylove: 中文的... 我不知道了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个分片，我怎么想起lvm了
<onlylove> iMadper: 算了，不差那点了，我去斯坦福看看吧
<onlylove> iMadper: lvm不也是pg 和vg么
<iMadper> onlylove: 是呀, 但是, lvm不是为了并发
<huntxu> iMadper: lvm放到兩個盤上也能并發 lol
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还是学生的时候, 看得是这个: http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/MapReduce-book-final.pdf
<onlylove> iMadper: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=_-MKXlgKdlzK2NhJ5o0ywOfm_iKQPbQE77MAKRgLLaaqvwxQB_kck9BNOBCrmtsBS5vROvK66BgIS0PX8kbt-q
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ University of Maryland Institute for Advanced Computer Studies | UMIACS
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ JTAG接口_百度百科
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞
<iMadper> huntxu: .. 不是为了并发...
<huntxu> iMadper: 幫我看手機吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 是不是的，先让我明白下怎么回事
<huntxu> iMadper: 目前為止只看到聯通合約的sansung 9082i
<iMadper> huntxu: 看手机? 你要买新的?
<huntxu> iMadper: 妹子用那個
<huntxu> iMadper: nexus s壞了沒告訴你嘛
<iMadper> huntxu: 我对手机的癖好比较怪异. 你听我的一定不喜欢
<iMadper> huntxu: htc one
<onlylove> iMadper: 一般的，路由刷砖了，都可以用jtag刷回来
<iMadper> onlylove: 我用的不是jtag
<huntxu> iMadper: one見過了，默認風格我還不如直接買lumia
<iMadper> huntxu: lumia... 那你用啥登录各大银行?
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正你的意思就是，你用官方的firmware刷进你的戴尔的主板里面了
<huntxu> iMadper: 我說風格
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是, 我只是接了一下跳线, 然后机器就自动恢复了
<iMadper> huntxu: 风格是啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: arch 的 crontab 怎么不起作用。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 从来不用那东西, 你起crond的服务了吗?
<imtxc> 启了啊， 乃居然不用  crond
<onlylove> imtxc: pc上要cron作甚
<iMadper> imtxc: 有啥用? 举例说明
<imtxc> onlylove, iMadper 每天定时从草榴下图怎么破？
<onlylove> iMadper: imtxc 没救了，你自己看着办吧
<imtxc> 网件儿那路由器怎么还不降价
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 基蛙
<onlylove> http://www.csdn.net/article/2010-11-29/282705
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ MapReduce：一个重大的倒退-CSDN.NET
<onlylove> imtxc: 好东西降价的时候不多
<onlylove> 表示理解不了hadoop实现
<onlylove> 算了，不管那些了，只看serengeti，当重新学dos好了
<jiero> imtxc:  http://item.jd.com/240209.html 这个行么？不是平头的好像。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【先锋SE-MJ21-HL】先锋（Pioneer） SE-MJ21-HL（粉蓝） 便携头戴式耳机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么能给我推荐这么便宜的货。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。放弃吧，记忆是可以忘记的
<jiero> imtxc 人很擅长忘记
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 啥
<jiero> imtxc: 忘记你用过好的吧
<imtxc> jiero: 不忘不行了
<imtxc> jiero: 刚才收到账单。。。
<onlylove> 看了一眼百科，发现所谓的GFS和HDFD就是拼机器，谁机器多谁出结果快
<onlylove> s/HDFD/HDFS/
<jiero> imtxc: 我越发觉得我的耳机乐器声比人声明显的多。
<Niac> 我也是 htc one
<Niac> 发现这手机的音质真不是一般的差
<jiero> imtxc: 各种敲击和拉弦。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 果然是听纯音乐的好东西么
<imtxc> jiero: 乃需要买更好的来听
<Niac> 有谁用过艾利和那个旗舰
<jiero> imtxc: 干嘛，不准备买更好的不行？
<imtxc> jiero: 买好的我来蹭听
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么用官方的Unity Tweak Tool来设置鼠标指针还是会出现阴阳指针？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451747 太不人性化了！1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2013-11-06 11:30
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。你在北京呃
<imtxc> 又遇到 WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-447fEO/pkcs11
<jiero> imtxc: 直接amazon欺负人算了。要人家最好型号的实验20天，然后退货。
<jiero> imtxc: 不过看你能出够钱不。
 * kingbo iptux与飞秋2013严重冲突，收消息闪退、目录接收不了，现在该向谁反馈呢
<jiero> imtxc: 发现手机如果分2出个耳机，音量消减严重
 * jiero 提醒 iMadper  imtxc  吃饭了
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  11:33 
<imtxc> gfrog: 摸摸
 * gfrog 妈蛋，notify又给我搞挂了……
 * jiero 摇晃 GFROG，吃饭了吃饭了，青蛙叫一声，吃饭了
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  11:35 
<imtxc> gfrog: 丫昨天还鄙视 notify 来着
<gfrog> imtxc: 脚本写错了一句，丫没报错竟然
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • [Old News] Ubuntu GNOME 官方認可的 GNOME 桌面 Ubuntu 衍生版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451748 啥叫官方認可的衍生版？ 在這個頁面裡面列出的： http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives Ubuntu GNOME是啥？ 預裝GNOME的Ubuntu衍生版啊，13.04開始出現的： http://ubuntugnome.org 還有啥要說的？ 想使用更加原汁原味的GN
<^k^> ─> OME，可以用GNOME3 Team提供的PPA（新手慎用PPA）： https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team 统计信息: 发表于 由 maxiaojun0 — …
<jyf> 搓 我的输入法打yi找不到 矣
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<jiero> palomino|working: 电饭锅做米饭味道太差了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 跟高压锅比?
<Niac> Utnubu is Ubuntu spelled backwards. One of Ubuntu's activities is frequently redistributing packages originally from Debian to Ubuntu's users. Well, Utnubu is about the reverse, copying packages from Ubuntu to Debian.
<Niac> 怎么翻译啊
<Niac> 可以理解为黑ubuntu吗
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45602/how-religion-destroys-programmers
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 信仰是如何毁掉程序员的 - 开源中国社区
<workertop> NICK workertop
<workertop> MSG workertop top123456
<workertop> hello
<^k^> workertop:点点点.  12:04 
<workertop> ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8 ubuntu13.04 win8可以启动，ubuntu不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451749 使用了easyBCD 之后，手动引导成功了(root/ kernel/ initrad)。但是每次都手动设置很麻烦。ubuntu命令行无法grub-install. 去大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 searchpcc — 2013-11-06 12:07
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45650/12-outdated-technology?#comments
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 12 大仍在使用的过时技术 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 针打，胶卷和黑胶这怎么能说过时呢
<onlylove> 那时候人造东西都是要使用好多年的
<onlylove> unix还说100年架构不变还是啥的
<onlylove> 哪像现在那么浮躁，动不动就换
<nianqiu> debian sid 分辨率不对，怎么搞？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:34 
<imtxc> nianqiu: xrandr
<imtxc> momo palomino|working
<imtxc> jiero: 那你用什么锅子煮饭？
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xp安装ubuntu后修改gurb引导启动顺序为xp首选 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451750 本人新手，先不废话入正题： 注：以下操作基于xp下单硬盘用grub引导安装ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS版本。说明文字在图片上方。 准备工作： 下载 ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso 放入c盘根目录。 下载 5file.zip 解压缩到c盘根目录。提示
<^k^> ─> 覆盖，确定。 注：也可以点取消，自己修改c盘根目录下boot.ini，需要管理员权限。 boot.ini是隐藏系统文件 …
<jyf> 发现nerdtree挺好用的 以前不关注vim插件真是失策
<RainFlying> 我直接用了 spf13
<jyf> spf13是什么
<jyf> vim插件管理有什么好工具么 就跟apt-get那样的
<RainFlying> Vundle
<RainFlying> spf13 是把一堆插件搅在一起的一个万一
<RainFlying> 玩意
<jyf> vundle的 插件安装/搜索/卸载 命令你打出来给我看看
<jyf> 那 spf13其实是个packaging工具了
<RainFlying> 在 Vim 里 BundleInstall   BundleUpdate  BundleClean
<jyf> 哦 那不错 不过老长的挺搓
<RainFlying> Vundle 的配置是这样的，在 .vimrc 里加上包的名字，然后打开 Vim,  然后 BundleInstall
<RainFlying> https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: spf13/spf13-vim · GitHub
<jyf> RainFlying: 不错 我要用一下这个 然后放到ubuntu one上
<jyf> spf13就算了 基本不会有万一
<mayli> !uptime
<Orc|Working> Windows7 Uptime: 3hrs 23mins 52secs Best: 1day 9hrs 1min 20secs
<jyf> !help
 * mayli 00:00:22 up 41 days, 16:58, 11 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.01, 0.00
<onlylove> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=tasksel/tasksel.git;a=commitdiff;h=dfca406eb694e0ac00ea04b12fc912237e01c9b5
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: anonscm.debian.org Git - tasksel/tasksel.git/commitdiff
<onlylove> debian又要用xfce当default
<imtxc> jyf: 用 vundle
<imtxc> jyf: 其实用处也不是很大，反正我现在迁移环境都是打包 .vim， vundle 基本用不到
<jiero> imtxc: 压力锅做米饭
<jiero> palomino|working: 是的
<palomino|working> 高压锅蒸出来确实好吃
<palomino|working> 但是。。有点麻烦
<palomino|working> 电饭锅省事。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 做菜的时候顺便就好了
<palomino|working> 而且我的电饭锅0.7L的。。
<palomino|working> 蒸一锅够我吃4顿的
<palomino|working> 用高压锅得放更多的米。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 呃。我一次只做一碗。
<palomino|working> 米太少不会糊在锅底么? jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 放4cm水。
<jiero> palomino|working: 不会。
<palomino|working> :o
<jiero> palomino|working: 稍微发黄
<palomino|working> 难道是我的锅太大了- -
<jiero> palomino|working: 。你火太旺
<palomino|working> 额。。
<jiero> nyfair: 壕，你是什么耳机
<nyfair> linuxtoy尽是推荐垃圾软件，http://linuxtoy.org/archives/pdf2htmlex.html
<nyfair> 这玩意连pdf漫画都看不了，还好意思说为复杂图表做优化处理
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: pdf2htmlEX — LinuxTOY
<nyfair> jiero: 耳机伤耳朵，用箱子
<jiero> nyfair: 因为你是壕。所以你可以隔绝城市噪音
<nyfair> jiero: 又不听见不得人的东西，干嘛要耳机
<jyf> imtxc: 你不是emacser么 别来冒充vimer
<jiero> nyfair: 说，你的墙皮贴了多少吸音棉！
<jyf> nyfair: 你现在连linuxtoy都黑啊
<nyfair> jyf: 这关黑不黑什么事，不好用就是不好用，浏览器直接打开pdf正常，其他各种常见的也正常，就它一坨shit
<nyfair> jyf: 推荐这种软件，不是误人子弟是什么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8 ubuntu13.04 win8可以启动，ubuntu不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451749 使用了easyBCD 之后，手动引导成功了(root/ kernel/ initrad)。但是每次都手动设置很麻烦。ubuntu命令行无法grub-install. 去大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 searchpcc — 2013-11-06 12:07
<jyf> nyfair: 我觉得这跟pdf制作良莠不齐有关系 就好像rss各种乱七八糟的标准和实现
<jiero> nyfair: 箱子壕：有钱，有空间。
<jiero> jyf: pdf有制作标准么
<jyf> jiero: 没有 所以才有这种乱象
<RainFlying> 我都是直接 spf13  git clone 下来，然后 BundleInstall 就完事了，
<RainFlying> 反正我也不会用 Vim
<jiero> 有标准的 pdf 都垃圾的只能出版
<jyf> RainFlying: 你也是emacer吧
<jyf> vim我最不爽的就是那个vimscript
<nyfair> jyf: 开源的东西当然也良萎不齐，开源糟粕更不能自以为开源就占了道德制高点
<RainFlying> jyf: 我会用 Emacs 打开文件和退出程序。
<jiero> nyfair: 道德都是约束自身的
<jyf> nyfair: 这个你去跟作者说 我从来没觉得开源就吊
<jyf> emacs有个reduce的版本叫啥来着 另外的名字 几百k样子的
<nyfair> jyf: jiero: 你们说的很对，但要说服的不是我
<RainFlying> emacs-nox ?
<jusss> jyf: 我用select()函数监视键盘输入，可是返回值小于0，这是怎么回事？
<jyf> bushi 是另外一个名字
<jyf> jusss: 那就是出错了？
<onlylove> http://ultrabook.zol.com.cn/398/3985812_all.html#p3985812
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 妩媚的诱惑 品读索尼Pro 11红色限量版_索尼 P112100CR（红）_超极本评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥是见不得人的东西，主要是箱子声音大点，楼上楼下隔壁都过来敲门了
<jyf> RainFlying: 找到了 是 zile
<jyf> onlylove: 音箱和耳机的感觉不一样
<jyf> 不过耳机无论是塞子还是罩子  耳朵都不舒服
<jyf> 理论上声音是有方向性的 在想为何不能出个智能音箱 定向往你的耳朵投送声波呢
<onlylove> jyf: 那不管是不是见不得人的东西，总要考虑有人让你半夜安静点
<jyf> cl
<jusss> jyf: 你能帮我看下哪出错了吗？    http://code.bulix.org/mfhxbp-84869?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<RainFlying> 我用 Asus Zenbook Touch。
<RainFlying> Core i7-3517U
<RainFlying> DDR3 1600 8G
<RainFlying> 1920x1080 IPS 触摸屏
<jyf> RainFlying: 续航如何
<RainFlying> 256G ADATA SSD
<RainFlying> 没怎么试过。
<jyf> jusss: 你man select 不是说了出错会返回错误么
<onlylove> freeflying: 看看sony的pro11，你有啥想法
<jyf> On success, select() and pselect() return the number of file descriptors contained in the three returned descriptor sets (that is, the total  number  of  bits     │··········································
<jyf>        that  are  set  in  readfds, writefds, exceptfds) which may be zero if the timeout expires before anything interesting happens.  On error, -1 is returned, and     │··········································
<jyf>        errno is set appropriately; the sets and timeout become undefined, so do not rely on their contents after an error.
<jusss> jyf: 不知道哪句出错了
<jyf> jusss: 只是select本身出现错误了啊
<jyf> 你打印下那个errno 然后根据那个去找是什么错误啊
<jusss> jyf: 编译器没报错
<jyf> 这本来就是不是编译器错误嘛
<jyf> 你比我c基础还弱  额
<imtxc> |||
<jusss> jyf: 嗯，我看输出什么
<imtxc> 这种错，你让编译器怎么报。。。
<jyf> 打印下errno
<jusss> jyf: -1
<jusss> jyf: select()返回值-1
<onlylove> http://net.zol.com.cn/410/4101698.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 电信重组或将带来第四运营商：广电网络_网络设备产业-中关村在线
<jyf> jusss: -1是表示执行出了错 具体的错误要打印errno
<jyf> 这是c的习惯
<jyf> onlylove: 多个卡特尔而已
<RainFlying> perror 和 strerror 我记得有这两个函数
 * nyfair 打赌html5会比flash死得早
<jyf> flash官方都停止更新了 你还打这个赌
<onlylove> http://mb.zol.com.cn/409/4099645.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Steam游戏机真机首曝 PC游戏从此崛起？_主板新闻-中关村在线
<wiiw> nyfair: 说不定会 三足鼎立
<Niac> 社会主义国家怎么可能打破垄断
<jyf> steam那个多少钱？
<jyf> Niac: 你点出了本质 :]
<Niac> 是啊
<jusss> jyf: errno 是0
<jyf> perror
<onlylove> nyfair: 还记得当年大概是01年左右，flash5在网上风生水起的时候
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac895172
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 美一名女子加油站强迫6岁男孩进行口交遭逮捕 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<onlylove> nyfair: 结果adobe把macromedia收购以后，flash就走下坡路了
<nyfair> dreamwaver flash firewoks
<jusss> jyf: perror("select"); 显示 select: No error
<onlylove> 传说中的网页三剑客
<onlylove> 当年还特流行flash做课件
<jyf> 我当年就很不爽flash的那个时间轴界面和hook幸代码
<jyf> 让我十分的confuse
<jyf> jusss: 那我没办法了 我的c就这点功底
<jusss> jyf: 你能给我写个用select监视键盘输入的几行代码吗？
<jusss> jyf:  FD_ZERO(&rdfds);FD_SET(0,&rdfds);retn2=select(1,&rdfds,NULL,NULL,&timeout);这几行有写错的吗？
<jyf> jusss: 无错  只是我怀疑你的fd有问题
<jyf> jusss: 另外我在看 learn java for android
<jusss> jyf: 你是说0有问题？
<happyaron> ...
<jyf> 读取键盘输入显然不是用0
<jusss> jyf: 那是用啥？
<jyf> 刚好前天我还去了解了下tty的知识
 * MeaCulpa 求推荐17寸屏能打字笔记本
<jusss> jyf: 我read(0,xx,xx)没问题呀
<jyf> 键盘输入在tty下要去读那个对应的tty文件
<jyf> jusss: 0 只是stdin而已 不是键盘输入啊
 * jyf 你的概念很有问题
<jusss> jyf: 嗯，我一直不明白stdin
<jyf> 不扯淡 看文章去
<jusss> 谁给我解惑下
<jusss> The standard input stream is the default source of data for applications. It is usually directed to the input device of the standard console (generally, a keyboard).
<Niac> 蛋疼的看着js
<jusss> happyaron: 你能给我讲解下吗？
<jusss> happyaron: 0和键盘
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xp安装ubuntu后修改gurb引导启动顺序为xp首选 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451750 本人新手，先不废话入正题： 注：以下操作基于xp下单硬盘用grub引导安装ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS版本。说明文字在图片上方。 准备工作： 下载 ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso 放入c盘根目录。 下载 5file.zip 解压缩到c盘根目录。提示
<^k^> ─> 覆盖，确定。 注：也可以点取消，自己修改c盘根目录下boot.ini，需要管理员权限。 boot.ini是隐藏系统文件 …
<imtxc> jusss: 你得把你的错误的代码贴出来
<jusss> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/mfhxbp-84869?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<imtxc> jusss: 没了？
<jusss> imtxc: 你要全部的？有点长，等我贴下
<jusss> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/d3f6ef-84870?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<imtxc> win?
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> ...
<maxiaojun> 居然是windsock，EFNet上you ge #Winprog
<maxiaojun> EFNet上有個 #Winprog
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 好长时间没去过efnet
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 要求厂商定制
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看了一圈17"笔记本都好傻
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我只要想买笔记本就先看17寸+，但是。总是失望而归
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 厂商都认为码字的的喜欢15寸...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 他们认为有第二显示器
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是我想很多人有这个移动办公和写作的需求啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大屏幕有啥不好...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: apple
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 似乎大屏幕的都被认为用来看片子而已
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: apple键盘一般
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看片子我们有更大的
<wiiw> jiero:  可以专门买个显示器
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是啊看片子要么便携要么电视...
<jiero> wiiw: 你妹。带着显示器？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 笔记本屏太小，看片子没意思，看片子可以用40的或者投影机
<maxiaojun> 電視不是可以通過wifi那啥
<wiiw> jiero: 显示器买2个，家里一个，办公司一个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是啊，那些17寸笔记本存在的意义...
<jiero> wiiw: 野地里一个。
<jiero> wiiw: 旅行箱里夹层有电池和外界显示器。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 找到问题了吗？
<wiiw> jiero: 包里放个17‘ 显示器，很薄的
<maxiaojun> 找到了，叫Miracast
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大叔，帮我看看一个select监视键盘输入的问题代码吧http://code.bulix.org/d3f6ef-84870?raw
<onlylove> 我在想那种床单一样的，可以挂起来和折叠的显示器
<wiiw> jiero: 买个眼镜显示器
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实现在窄边的，命名可以加长，编程1920 长*1080 *2高
<palomino|working> 完全看不懂啊.. jusss
<maxiaojun> jusss: win的代碼怎麼編譯？
<jusss> palomino|working: 你不是整天编程吗。。。
<wiiw> jiero: 旅行箱面板就是显示器
<jiero> 就算中间有点隔断也没关系。。。
<jusss> maxiaojun: win和linux只有socket的用法不一样，其它没啥区别吧
<palomino|working> 但是没编过这样的代码啊... jusss
<maxiaojun> jusss: 區別 https://github.com/maxiaojun/SocketWrapper/blob/master/SocketWrapper.h
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: SocketWrapper/SocketWrapper.h at master · maxiaojun/SocketWrapper · GitHub
<wiiw> jusss: 这是写木马的节奏
<onlylove> palomino|working: 表理他，他整天四处找些稀奇古怪的不规范代码折腾
<jiero> wiiw: 旅行箱那种挤压随意丢的东西，摔碎个显示器不轻而易举
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> wiiw: ...我是在写一个简单的网络通讯代码
<wiiw> jiero: 内层
<cece> hi
<jiero> 算了。类啊。
<jiero> 谁
<Guest22983> ls
<^k^> cece:点点点.  14:27 
<Guest22983> ls
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有个关于UEFI的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451751 首先说清楚，用的ACER ASPIRE V5 471G，电脑预装了WIN8。几个星期前我嫌win8实在太蛋疼，花了一晚上时间，关掉了UEFI的SECURE BOOT，安装了UBUNTU 12.04，并且通过引导修复，也能通过grub引导进入win8系统。现在日常用都没什么问题，就是对一个问题
<maxiaojun> jusss: 你確定win的select能處理0這樣的文件描述符？
<maxiaojun> 貌似win的socket和file是分開處理的...
<maxiaojun> win原生的file類型是HANDLE？原生的socket類型是SOCKET。雖然都只是typedef，但是表面不兼容了吧...
<maxiaojun> 表明
<jusss> maxiaojun: read(0,xx,xx);在win下是没问题的
<jusss> iMadper: 高手你来了
<jusss> iMadper: 帮我找下错吧 http://code.bulix.org/d3f6ef-84870?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jiero> 北上广 福利 http://all.vic.sina.com.cn/201311haagendazscake/apply.html?spm=0.0.0.0.ZW7wPH
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 哈根达斯完美生日颂
<maxiaojun> jusss: 你read下一個socket試試...
<jiero> 这个牌子的冰淇淋10人份免费送货上门
<jusss> maxiaojun: 嗯
<jiero> gfrog 话说你办公室有10人么。
<maxiaojun> 沒記錯的話socket只能recv不能read的，所以你想select(0, ...)的話...
<maxiaojun> 我說winsock的情況下
<gfrog> jiero: 我现在是独立办公室好吧。 lol
<jiero> gfrog 哦。你公司有10人么？
<jusss> maxiaojun: 没报错，read socket
<jiero> gfrog 我的意思是包括隔间，整个办公地点。。。
<imtxc> jusss: 看不懂。。。
<imtxc> 独立办公室。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 你用select()写一个监视键盘输入的代码出来，我直接用你写的
<imtxc> jusss: 没有win的编译环境
<jusss> imtxc: 不需要win吧
<jiero> imtxc: 你不去申请个？
<jusss> imtxc: 你写个Linux的
<onlylove> jiero: 搞啥，早不发，早点发我没准还有人可以送
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你单间？那么牛逼？
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。什么意思？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 单间儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不信你问adam
<onlylove> jiero: 早点发给妹子送啊
<imtxc> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6368931/
<jiero> onlylove: 切。那是10人份。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 10人分咋了，你一人不轻松干掉
<jiero> onlylove: 我不干。
 * jiero 吃冰淇淋不行，怕甜
<onlylove> jiero: 那是你的事情，这种事情，送妹子办公室或者宿舍啥的
<jusss> imtxc: 你没用0? 为啥
 * jiero 不能吃多糖
<imtxc> jiero: 为什么要用 0
<onlylove> jiero: 你怕甜，上次你次那么多
<jusss> imtxc: stdin
<imtxc> jusss: open("/dev/tty", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK)
<jusss> imtxc: 如果是win怎么办
<jiero> onlylove: 我有吗？我最多吃300g糖
<imtxc> jiero: 布吉岛
<onlylove> jiero: 300不少了，快一斤了
<jusss> 谁来帮帮我呀。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 其实我胡乱估计的。
<jusss> wiiw: 你帮帮我吧
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是win，把linux下面能用的代码hack下
<jiero> onlylove: 就是瞬间太甜的吃不下。
<wiiw> jusss: 帮什么？
<jiero> onlylove: 喝蜂蜜绝对做不到。
<jusss> wiiw: 帮我找下错，改下
<onlylove> jiero: 蜂蜜都是兑水喝的
<wiiw> jusss: 什么问题
<jusss> onlylove: /dev/tty这种东西怎么改成win的？
<jusss> wiiw: http://code.bulix.org/d3f6ef-84870?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> wiiw: select返回值 -1 , errno是0 peeror("select");显示No error
<wiiw> jusss: 我只有linux, 没有windows
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。我喝咖啡放糖最多半勺。各种点心都是就水/奶吃
 * jiero 刚才又撞着门框了。。。
<wiiw> jiero: 牛的
<wiiw> jusss: int select(int nfds, fd_set *readfds, fd_set *writefds, fd_set *exceptfds, struct timeval *timeout);
<jusss> 本来一开始写是在linux下的，后来因为周围都是win，于是就改成了win, 难道现在又要我改成linux的，真纠结呀
<wiiw> jusss: select(1 这里的1是什么？
<jusss> wiiw: 0+1
<jusss> wiiw: select()里说fd要加1， 我要监视stdin 0, 于是就是 0+1==1
<wiiw> jusss: On error, -1 is returned, and errno is set appropriately;
<imtxc> jusss: 你打印 errno 看看啊
<jusss> imtxc: 0
<imtxc> jusss: printf("%s\n", strerror(errno))
<nyfair> 菊苣快出来，请教个编码转换的问题
<eexpress> printf不好补全，建议灭了这。
<eexpress> 改say吧
<jusss> imtxc: No error
<onlylove> eexpress: perl用多了
<jusss> imtxc: 输出No error
<eexpress> 短小精炼
<imtxc> 马蛋，返回 -1, no error?
<jusss> imtxc: 对
 * nyfair 用日文win8.1，使用某个国产软件，用中文输入法在该软件里输入会乱码，但是随便弄个记事本输入在复制粘帖过去就正常，这是什么原因？
<imtxc> jusss: 根据我的分析
<imtxc> jusss: 你的键盘坏了
<eexpress> 复制粘贴的内容，带了编码信息吧。
<wiiw> jusss: select的第二个参数不能是0吧
<eexpress> ole
<jyf> encoding的问题 多半是
<wiiw> nyfair: win8默认utf-8了？
<eexpress> wiiw: ..
<wiiw> 国产软件默认gbk
<nyfair> wiiw: 默认是utf-16le，但国产软件多半是gbk，而输入法一般是unicode的
<RainFlying> 区域语言设置中没有加兲朝语吧。
<eexpress> “别人喜欢看柯南，因为每期都死了一个日本鬼子。”
<RainFlying> Windows 内核早就用了 Unicode 了。
<nyfair> RainFlying: 换区很麻烦啊，而且一换区我玩日文游戏还是麻烦
<wiiw> eexpress: 还是看av好
<RainFlying> App Locale
<eexpress> wiiw: 浪费无数的日本鬼子？
<RainFlying> 语言可以是日文，但是语言是中文。
<jusss> imtxc: wiiw, select返回值-1 strerror和perror却说No error
<RainFlying> 区域。
<wiiw> eexpress: 嗯
<nyfair> RainFlying: 没用，国产流氓软件的反外挂会禁止applocale之类的调用
<jusss> wiiw: http://www.cnblogs.com/noaming1900/archive/2011/01/13/1934623.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ select函数详细分析 - 呵呵，呵呵 - 博客园
<wiiw> jusss: select的第二个参数不能是0吧?
<jusss> wiiw: 样的道理，如果我们要检测用户是否按了键盘进行输入，我们就应该把标准输入0这个句柄放到select里来检测，如下：
<onlylove> eexpress: 每集死一个算啥，记得还有看火影，一次死一个 村子，然后看后天还是啥的，整个岛都沉掉
<eexpress> nyfair: 输入法是流式字节。
<wiiw> jusss: 0就是stdin，1就是stdout，2就是stderr
<eexpress> onlylove: 额。没看过这。
<wiiw> jusss: windows里面不一样吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 乃看的是精简版的
<RainFlying> 你用日文 locale ，然后 language for non-Unicode program 选成兲朝
<onlylove> eexpress: 我习惯看完整版
<jusss> wiiw: FD_SET(0, &rdfds);ret = select(1, &rdfds, NULL, NULL, &tv); /* 注意是最大值还要加1 */
<jusss> wiiw: windows里面0也是stdin
<nyfair> 举个例子来说，像sogou qq pinyin之流，输出都有个选项big5码，就是在简体环境下玩繁体游戏能正常打出简体字
<onlylove> nyfair: 唉……我还是学不好日文，最近又要补英文，头大
<eexpress> jusss: 写啥破程序，不用宏定义的
<nyfair> 现在这个也类似，就是貌似没现成实现方案
<jusss> eexpress: 没用过宏。。。写简单的网络通讯
<nyfair> rime那个开源货不知道有没有这功能
<eexpress> jusss: 你带一个基本的库，都应该定义了这的
<jusss> eexpress: 用select()监视stdin 0，可是select返回-1 errno显示0 perror说NO error
<imtxc> win 下的这个 fixedsys 字体很赞啊
<eexpress> 不分析
<onlylove> nyfair: 乃可以考虑给加上
<eexpress> 包含库去吧
<imtxc> wiiw: 你用的什么点阵字体来着？
<RainFlying> 我以前用 XShell 的时候一直用 Fixedsys
<wiiw> imtxc: fixdsys
<imtxc> wiiw: 果然
<nyfair> 我肯定不会加，最多提个issue
<RainFlying> 后来用 PuTTY 的时候用打过 Powerline 不定的 DeJavu Sans Mono
<wiiw> imtxc: fixdsys + 宋体
<imtxc> wiiw: linux 里面用宋体？
 * nyfair 身患绝症，懒惰这病没得治
<wiiw> imtxc: 是的
<RainFlying> imtxc 是兔总？
<jyf> nyfair: 你自己找折腾
<imtxc> 哟，
<wiiw> imtxc: http://snag.gy/7AKfH.jpg
<eexpress> wiiw: 丑死了
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 恭喜，一直想学习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451758 终于开了 统计信息: 发表于 由 woshisb — 2013-11-06 15:02
<imtxc> wiiw: 丑死了
<wiiw> eexpress: 你那个字体共享一下啊
<jusss> eexpress: 什么库？
<eexpress> 不是一个欣赏水平的。 wiiw
<eexpress> jusss: 自己去找。包含了STDIN的宏的。
<wiiw> imtxc: 还好吧，中文部分还好
<RainFlying> 欣赏不能
<iMadper> wiiw: 真丑...
<wiiw> eexpress: 你那个字体共享一下嘛
<eexpress> 最忌中英文字体完全不同风格的。
<eexpress> 改版圆体。自己去找
<RainFlying> 还是用摩纳哥字体吧！
<wiiw> iMadper: ..
<RainFlying> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a3oyxcfjnhtiz1b/Screenshot%202013-11-06%2015.06.51.png  作为一个不懂字体的人，我就用默认的号了。
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ Dropbox - Screenshot 2013-11-06 15.06.51.png
<jusss> eexpress: stdio.h
<wiiw> 但我这个字体不虚，不淡，不模糊
<jusss> eexpress: 而且已经#include <stdio.h>了
<iMadper> wiiw: 但是丑
<eexpress> 敢说不丑不。 wiiw
<eexpress> jusss: 那还使用012?
<imtxc> wiiw: http://imagebin.org/275912 你的英文字体怎么边那么丑的
<wiiw> ..
<jusss> eexpress: 那使用stdin?
<eexpress> 自己看库，看是大写不。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你以前说的那个压力分区的键盘，你用过没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 没呀, 我没ps/2
<eexpress> 买一个球拍，居然还打电话来问。服务这么好。
<onlylove> eexpress: 哪家电商那么有钱
<eexpress> 那不知道名字
<jusss> eexpress: vc++6.0没找到库文件
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:11 
<eexpress> 难道无意中，买了官方店子的
<RainFlying> 在大魔都的好处就是京东易讯送货很快。
<onlylove> 天哪，我被多少人ignore了
<RainFlying> IGNORE
<eexpress> jusss: win的事情，网上去搜索。
<RainFlying> Ignore, in the zone
<imtxc> iMadper: 来给推荐个百元级别的键盘
<RainFlying> Dell SK-8115
<eexpress> imtxc: 去网吧。
<imtxc> eexpress: 然后呢
<eexpress> 偷一个
<eexpress> 你这档次的，好意思问。lol
<eexpress> iMadper 不上千的，不买的
<RainFlying> 好像 Apple Wired Keyboard with Numeric Keypad 好像没那么糟糕， Apple  Wireless Keyboard 就鹾爆了。
<RainFlying> 我在家里自己用的是一个 Dell SK-8115 一个是 IBM SK-8815
<RainFlying> 兔总这种稳拿应该是 HHKB Pro 或者 Optimus LED 的。
<iMadper> imtxc: 100这个价格, 你也好让我推荐?
<iMadper> imtxc: 来,给我推荐一个3毛钱左右的机械键盘, 要好的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 翻半天还是决定问个SSD关于4K的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451762 买个了SSD，想发挥性能嘛，在U下，要不要4K对齐，开始TRIM什么的，我搜了网络，有的说重新安装U就已经4K对齐了，谁给我普及一下，谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hometow1 — 2013-11-06 15:11
<RainFlying> 也许兔总说的是 100 €
<iMadper> RainFlying: 8115, 多少年就停产了.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 现在的8115, 都是l100了
<imtxc> 百元又没说要机械嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是你要好用的呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 你能用ps/2
<iMadper> imtxc: 能用ps/2?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<RainFlying> 总感觉 l100 跟 8115 有不小差别的。。。
<eexpress> 啥机器，还带ps/2
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你就去买那个压力分区吧, 我忘了叫啥了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是 200元级别的
<RainFlying> 早知道当年我应该屯个 50 个 8115 用的。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 给链接看看? 以前不是130+一把嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.12.T1mncI&id=13246728593
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ KEY TRONIC LTD珍藏版 全新彩盒 绝版 分区压力【书剑极】-淘宝网
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是166?
<imtxc> 看评价说不错
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是说手感秒了机械吗? realforce 就是从他们家买的专利
<RainFlying> iMadper: 这是 PS/2 键盘？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 对.
<RainFlying> iMadper: 那不是还得买转接头？
<iMadper> RainFlying: imtxc 有ps/2
<RainFlying> iMadper: 真有那么牛逼的话我也考虑买一个用用的
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你有接口才行
 * nyfair issue提好了，求+1
<nyfair> https://code.google.com/p/rimeime/issues/detail?id=517
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: Issue 517 - rimeime - windows上输出文字的编码转换 - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<RainFlying> iMadper: 所以说得买一个转接头么。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 转接头质量良莠不齐.
<nyfair> ps/2不是很好么，干嘛要转接头
<nyfair> usb 5键冲突啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 笔记本没有ps/2
<iMadper> nyfair: 要用usb2ps/2
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我的台式机倒是有 PS/2 不过笔记本没有 PS/2。 而且我的笔记本是日式键盘。
<iMadper> RainFlying: nec的机器>
<iMadper> ?
<RainFlying> iMadper: Asus Zenbook Touch 日版， 6500 大洋。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 有钱人.
<iMadper> RainFlying: zenbook... 双面显示那个?
<RainFlying> iMadper: 这辈子的第一个笔记本。
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 新的openstack网页都中文化了，没有啥问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451763 指南在： http://docs.openstack.org/havana/instal ... eface.html 安装简单，照步骤进行即可。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2013-11-06 15:23
<RainFlying> iMadper: 双面的是 Asus Zenbook Taichi.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 哦...
<RainFlying> Core i7-3517U + DDR3 1600 8G  + 1920x1080 IPS 触摸屏 + 256G SSD，6500 大洋。
<RainFlying> 重大概 1.4 kg
<iMadper> 15寸?
<RainFlying> 13 寸
<iMadper> 13寸1.4, 太重
<iMadper> RainFlying: lavie z... 你都不在乎日系键盘了, 还不考虑nec...
<RainFlying> MacBook Air 13 寸 1.35kg
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/275913
<iMadper> RainFlying: air这种垃圾, 为啥要跟垃圾比...
<iMadper> RainFlying: lavie z 13寸 900g
<eexpress> iMadper: 你这家伙，就是js的材料嘛。不如去做生意。
<iMadper> eexpress: 没本钱呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 我想去拉皮条
<eexpress> 找蛋蛋借
<iMadper> eexpress: 但是手里没资源
<eexpress> 。。皮条。
<eexpress> 找 imtxc
<eexpress> 男同俱乐部
<RainFlying> iMadper: Lavie Z 内存 4G？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 可以自己选配的吧
<onlylove> iMadper: vaio pro11貌似更轻，不过是11的
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 要买lavie z?
<iMadper> RainFlying: 内存/硬盘, 都是可以改的
<RainFlying> 其实是被 amazon.co.jp 坑了，图片用的是标准美式键盘，结果到手才发现是日式。
<palomino|working> vaio pro 11更重吧 onlylove
<palomino|working> lavie z不到800g
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不到900g
<RainFlying> 重量永远不是问题，我的背包经常是 10kg 的。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 乃说笑呢，不到800的机器？
<palomino|working> NEC LaVie Z超级本再次刷新轻薄纪录：13.3寸/2560x1440/795克
<iMadper> palomino|working: 哦, 新版的, 我想起来了
<palomino|working> 嗯
<onlylove> palomino|working: 啥时候的
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔威武.
<eexpress> 按键，本本就摇动。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 最近才发布的 onlylove
<palomino|working> ... eexpress
<onlylove> palomino|working: 多钱
<palomino|working> 温柔一点按 eexpress
<palomino|working> 1w多吧
<onlylove> 算了……
<RainFlying> LaVie Z 我看只要 7K 左右啊。
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 额...
<palomino|working> 难道是那个高配版1w多
<onlylove> 汇率的问题还是啥问题
<imtxc> 又黑我呢？
<palomino|working> 非触摸面板机型LZ750/NSB和LZ550/NSB的价格分别为18.5万日元左右和16万日元左右，触屏版LZ650/NS价格约为17.5万日元
<palomino|working> 175000 日元 = 10811.32500 人民币
<eexpress> 日系的设备，维修都猛剁呢。
<RainFlying> 我在 amazon.co.jp 上看到 LaVie Z 大概是 11 万日元，那就是 7K 不到啊。不过是 4G 内存的。
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 那很合适啊
<palomino|working> 但是新版的么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那应该 是非触屏，那个触屏没啥吸引力
<RainFlying> 2013年5月， 795 g
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 不错！
<RainFlying> http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LZ750MSS-LaVie-Z/dp/B00CRYTS4G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383723318&sr=8-1&keywords=LaVie+Z
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LZ750MSS LaVie Z: パソコン・周辺機器
<RainFlying> 不对
<RainFlying> 好像是 880g 那是老的了？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 对, 你说的是老的
<palomino|working> 商品の詳細里也太不详细了。。。
<RainFlying> ■2013年夏モデル■OS：Windows 8■画面サイズ：13.3インチ■CPU：第3世代 インテル Core i7-3537U プロセッサー■SSD容量：約256GB■メモリ（標準容量／最大容量）：4GB／4GB■本体サイズ（高さ×幅×奥行）：14.9mm×313mm×209mm■本体質量：0.88kg■Microsoft Office Home and Business 2013■ノートPC Ultrabook
<palomino|working>  NEC PC-LZ750NSB LaVie Z   ï¿¥ 184,800
<palomino|working> 新版的
<palomino|working> 184800 日元 = 11420.01168 人民币
<palomino|working> 果然 :-/
<RainFlying> 内存 4G 不能忍
<onlylove> http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LX850LS-LaVie-X/dp/B00BB96FOO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1383723461&sr=8-2&keywords=lavie+x
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LX850LS LaVie X: パソコン・周辺機器
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那个15.6的4G我想瞅瞅
<onlylove> palomino|working: 才不到10万日元
<palomino|working> 嗯。。
<palomino|working> 分辨率1920x1080
<palomino|working> 也还可以
<palomino|working> 只要不是该死的1366*768..
<onlylove> 国内的增值税为啥那么高啊……
<RainFlying> 15.6 的分辨率 1920x1080 ？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看上面那个lx850ls
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:43 
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你好像说过4G不能忍，我觉得还可以把……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我反正没啥大需要
<RainFlying> 我在笔记本上跑 HyPer-V 的。
<RainFlying> Hyper-V  + VirtualBox
<jusss> onlylove: 你帮我找下windows下 select()的头文件
<onlylove> jusss: 去哪里找……
<jusss> onlylove: 我不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我又不是写代码的
<jusss> palomino|working: windows下select()的头文件在哪
<palomino|working> ... jusss
<palomino|working> 不知道。。
<RainFlying> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms740141(v=vs.85).aspx
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ Unable to Service Request
<onlylove> http://blog.csdn.net/fullsail/article/details/6941696
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 设计极其糟糕的select函数 - C++是促进脑死亡的最佳方式 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个键盘不仅仅是ps/2 这么简单。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 好粗的 ps/2
<onlylove> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4765fef80100wuiu.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ windows socket中select的用法_sagisaga_新浪博客
<jusss> palomino|working: onlylove, http://code.bulix.org/m2r7lm-84871?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> palomino|working: 这次不用网络socket了，你应该能看懂了
<eexpress> http://tuan.baidu.com/goods_55665304 这啥意思。
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 【0折】全国谷歌Nexus 5手机团购_百度抽奖团购大全_百度团购全国站
<onlylove> jusss: 你去挨个.h翻一下，找找看selcet
<jusss> eexpress: 你帮我找下错，可以用linux编译的，去掉几个头文件就可以了  http://code.bulix.org/m2r7lm-84871?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> 这个select()函数真让人抓狂，我在ubuntu下一直用select都没事，跑win下就这么麻烦
<RainFlying> Windows 的问题不去翻 MSDN，我实在是不能理解。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37117
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google机器人被用于执行SQL注入攻击
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37116
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 韩国安全法律迫使用户使用IE
<onlylove> RainFlying: 他的水平翻msdn会被淹死
<RainFlying> onlylove: 会写代码的水平肯定高过我无数，我除了写 Hello World 之外都要翻文档才能写，而且还不一定能写出来。
 * iMadper 只会hello world +!
<iMadper> +1
<Niac> +1
<RainFlying> 我现在都不知道 main 函数应该怎么写。
<RainFlying> 兔总来指导一下。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在家用公司电脑装adblock，居然connection reset
<RainFlying> Connection Reset 也可能是 Google 的问题，前几天我装 Chrome Remote Desktop 的时候一直被 Reset，翻墙也被 reset，后来当天下午就恢复了。
<onlylove> 我看一群靠写代码活着的在这卖萌打滚
<Niac> 打滚+1
<RainFlying> 给写代码的做看门狗的路过。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<RainFlying> 我突然发现了关键词 ‘在家用公司电脑’，圡问这是怎么用的。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这里没多少人码字吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 远程啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不知道有多少，反正编程水平都比我高
<eexpress> 在家,用公司电脑
<eexpress> 乐乐语文不好
<RainFlying> 我以为是把公司电脑搬回家用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: not me
<eexpress> onlylove: 恩。踩踩你
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果是laptop没啥不可以
<onlylove> eexpress: 你随便踩，perl的hash我还是不会
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好高端的公司！ 从来没进过发 Laptop 的高端公司。
<RainFlying> Perl 我会 Hello World。
<eexpress> 美梦成真。美梦成真。美梦成真。美梦成真。美梦成真。
<roylez> RainFlying: work from home
<onlylove> RainFlying: 发给笔记本很稀松平常吧？
<roylez> eexpress: 你又做搞基的梦了？
<eexpress> roylez: 你不知道玄机。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 国内很多小公司都号称你买笔记本公司报销
<RainFlying> onlylove: 从来没碰到过。前一次在朗和更坑爹，奔腾双核 E5500 + 2G 内存。这次至少是 Core i5 + 8G 内存了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 离职笔记本交回去？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我好奇，给别人的都是laptop，给我个desktop，还是e5300+4G，要命的是，xp系统
<void1> 真不明白那么多人喷Perl是为什么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不好么？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 发的自然是交回去，自己买的，不知道，没去过那种公司
<eexpress> onlylove: 看你小子，就是反骨，防止你逃跑。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我喷我看不懂的东西
<onlylove> eexpress: 啥反骨，逃跑？
<eexpress> 魏延天生反骨啊。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 还喷我面试时候其他问题秒面试官然后面试官用来秒我的东西
<onlylove> eexpress: 和魏延啥关系
<void1> MeaCulpa, 你还喷hp
<MeaCulpa> void1: fair enough?
<eexpress> 发现18m都不会打标点。
<void1> MeaCulpa, 整天就在喷啊 XD
<RainFlying> onlylove: 这家公司给我的是台式机，Core i5 + 8G + 500G HDD + Apple Wired Keyboard with Numeric Keypad，显示器很小。 装了 Hacintrash 。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那是，我喜欢喷子，打游戏都喜欢shotgun
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 反正xp就认识3.2集成显卡再用掉200，一共3G可用
<wiiw> void1: 因为他们不懂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ... PAE? xp64?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: just xp
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 32
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 正版？
<RainFlying> Windows XP 64 bit 根本不是人用的。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 布吉岛，我看了下密钥，不是网上能搜到的
 * MeaCulpa 觉得win7 不错了...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可能是vol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，vol正版，系统肯定是vol的
<adam8157> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/图书/dp/B00ESZ081E
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：双十一大促，要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<RainFlying> 我以前随便算了一个 XP 的序列号，后来升级了 SP3， 然后。。。通过了正版验证。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<onlylove> adam8157: 我要买的书没有，其他的书白送都没用
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我看到了. 我现在就在跟着这本书
<adam8157> iMadper: 买了?
 * MeaCulpa 双11买点啥...
<iMadper> adam8157: 用了好久了都
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啥钱包推荐？
<RainFlying> 我想买一个 Honeywell 18450，不过双 11 价格也是坑爹。
<eexpress> TI 多核技术研讨会邀您在武汉深入探讨！
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也该买钱包和腰带了
<eexpress> onlylove: ..
<eexpress> adam8157: 你咋不借钱给 iMadper
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在用的钱包是别人送的, 虽然很讨厌那人, 但是钱包不错
<onlylove> eexpress: 我不在hp了
<adam8157> eexpress: 啊? 没问我借啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 你啥公司了？
<eexpress> adam8157: 才说的，你问他
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在在pactera,外派到vmware
<eexpress> pactera @
<RainFlying> HP 啊，好高端，以前投过简历好像。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 在创智天地？
<eexpress> 文思海辉技术有限公司？
<adam8157> iMadper: 咋了, 饭量大涨 钱不够了?
<onlylove> 恩，文思海辉
<iMadper> adam8157: 该行做生意
<eexpress> 这奇葩名字，，，，好猛。 onlylove
<iMadper> adam8157: 没本钱, 没资源
<MeaCulpa> 创制天地是哪里..
<onlylove> eexpress: 文思和海辉合并了，就叫文思海辉
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: VMWare 不是在创智天地？ 难道是帝都？
<onlylove> eexpress: 号称国内最大外包
<eexpress> adam8157: iMadper 整天背诵机器设备型号，适合做生意。
<wiiw> g
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/c6uhzz-84872
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 哦，帝都，不熟
<eexpress> onlylove: 哦。这样
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<wiiw> g 创制天地
<onlylove> 我要锻炼身体……
<^k^> wiiw: 创制天地 由上海创智|天地|联合硅谷创源、Geek... 与天使（VC）一起下午茶-生物... 资金，是创业 梦想变为现实的前提！... 以影像感知世界纪录片展映《同... 二十多个同学的回顾， |...|
<iMadper> adam8157: eexpress: 做生意的话, 我只去拉皮条
<onlylove> RainFlying: 在融科中心
<eexpress> 。
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 拉蛋蛋去
<iMadper> eexpress: 别的生意没意思
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> ...
<adam8157> eexpress: 我也借钱啊, 借点呗
<jusss> adam8157: 帮我看个代码吧，很短   http://code.bulix.org/umah8s-84873?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<eexpress> ，你股票都有。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 融科是在帝都啊。创智天地是在魔都。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我也没说我在魔都啊
<jusss> adam8157: select()返回值-1 , perror显示No error, errno值是0
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: ...
<adam8157> eexpress: 我也借钱啊, 借点呗
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是杨浦五角场那里吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我倒是想去魔都看看，听说有家咖啡馆不错
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那里还有啥上海云计算基地，我擦牛逼
<eexpress> adam8157: 我的积分，抽奖去了。没你份了。
<adam8157> jusss: input数组没分配空间
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: vmware emc 之类，恩
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我说……我在帝都……还是你发错人了
<adam8157> eexpress: 靠
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我就住在五角场附近，其实也没那么近，坐公交过去大概十几二十分钟。
<eexpress> hoho
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，乱了
<jusss> adam8157: 写错了。。。等我改下
<adam8157> iMadper: eexpress MeaCulpa roylez http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/698fd083gw1eaakjg29eoj20g00hyjs3.jpg
<jusss> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/vb8x39-84874?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> adam8157: select返回-1, perror: No error
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃为啥那么喜欢去sina看
<adam8157> jusss: 然后我下一个回答是, sock不懂...
<adam8157> onlylove: 无聊图里的, 那只是个图床
<adam8157> onlylove: 有个软件叫"新浪是个好图床"
<iMadper> adam8157: 看过了...
<onlylove> adam8157: 好吧，我out了
<eexpress> jusss: 你这样读，900一次，没900就卡死了。
<RainFlying> 图床我用 Dropbox，233
<jusss> adam8157: 一个简单的用select监视键盘输入， 不是网络那个socket,
<onlylove> 监视键盘不是keyboard然后下hook么
<jusss> eexpress: 那怎么办？
<onlylove> 哦，不对，那样好像会被杀毒干掉
<eexpress> 要按照回车的行，来读取。 jusss
<eexpress> 要不，你就等900个。一直等
<iMadper> jusss: select不能监视键盘按键的
<iMadper> jusss: 要改终端模式才可以.
<iMadper> jusss: 难度不小
<wiiw> jusss: readline就可以了
<eexpress> sub receivesock{
<eexpress> local $/=\4;
<eexpress> print "Receive: --"; print unpack "H*",<$sock>; print "--\n";
<eexpress> }
<jusss> iMadper: 我在ubuntu下用gnome-shell是可以的，但是在cmd下好像select不行
<wiiw> jusss: 或 getchar , gets()
<eexpress> 鬼知道vc咋搞
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 来看代码
<wiiw> > '1111'.unpack('H*')
<jusss> wiiw: 让select去监视哪个文件描述符？键盘输入
<^k^> wiiw:["31313131"]
<jusss> eexpress: read()是按回车读取的呀
<eexpress> readline才是吧
<eexpress> read要参数指定长度吧。你win，我不知道
<jusss> eexpress: win下是回车换行，应该有2个的
<eexpress> lin下写代码多简单。。
 * adam8157 缺钱
<eexpress> 别缺德就成。
 * iMadper 缺德是福
<eexpress> 让侯总借你钱
<onlylove> adam8157: 缺钱抢银行
<adam8157> onlylove: 银行柜台才几个钱
<onlylove> adam8157: 那你去抢金库
<eexpress> adam8157: 挖地道，去金库
<jusss> eexpress: 那个select返回-1是啥意思
 * eexpress 电影看多了。
<jusss> eexpress: 但是perror又说没错
<onlylove> jusss: 这种事要问ms
<eexpress> jusss: 这不知道
<jusss> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 知道为啥要让你看msdn了吧
<jusss> onlylove: ...谁让我们学校没有人用linux呀，这不能怪我
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 教他用cygwin
<onlylove> jusss: 说的你不是你们学校的，你学校图书馆总有两本vc的书吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ?
<MeaCulpa> 没看到，你说啥？
<jusss> onlylove: 我没来一开始写是在ubuntu下写的 ，后来写出来也不没人用，只能写win的了
<eexpress> 教 jusss
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚看了看，那个键盘是个坑
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我一直是喷cygwin的...
<eexpress> ,
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你怎么了
<onlylove> jusss: http://blog.csdn.net/axwolfer/article/details/4590014
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 引自MSDN的Select语法结构(为了方便自己查找:)) - 西北小生 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<RainFlying> jusss: 哪个学校？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你不喷的东西都是没人用的
 * MeaCulpa select 是啥
 * MeaCulpa SQL
 * MeaCulpa SQL？？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: win下select返回值-1, perror说No error
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我不知select 为何物...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: select() C
<jusss> MeaCulpa: C的函数
<MeaCulpa> jusss: winapi? 高深，不懂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 实际上是socket
<eexpress> onlylove: +
<MeaCulpa> windows native实现有么，除了cygwin...
<eexpress> 18m都是引人入魔道。
<eexpress> 然后挣钱
<MeaCulpa> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms740141(v=vs.85).aspx
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ select function (Windows)
<MeaCulpa> 还真有的嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...我有不是码字的
<onlylove> eexpress: 你还没解释这个[16:09] <eexpress> onlylove: 看你小子，就是反骨，防止你逃跑
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我用不到cygwin的东西
<eexpress> onlylove: 这是说，为什么你公司只给你不好搬运的台机。
<RainFlying> 我记得 Windows 下有一个函数叫做 GetLastError 的。。。
<RainFlying> 试试这个函数？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 早年cygwin utf-8又很傻，所以碰
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 哦。我只试过一次。哪年去了
<adam8157> eexpress: 思路很赞
<onlylove> eexpress: 上一家没这么不人性化的，那天快下班了，我把那台机器从没有出租车愿意去的地方，抱着走了两站（还好不是CRT），然后坐公交送到住处，第二天又坐公交送到上班的地方
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我目前cmd.exe暂且够用...
<onlylove> eexpress: 累都累趴下了
<eexpress> onlylove: 你去说，如果防止我跑，公司应该配一个妹子。我就稳定了。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 哦。要求蛮低嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我以前常常抱着我公司callcentre机器到处去修，死沉
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 是啊，毕竟有linux, 实在懒得弄去linux才在win里面折腾
<onlylove> eexpress: 一个类似于BBS斑竹的职位，逃跑不逃跑的，我自己有电脑，不稀罕他的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 只要不是芯片级故障，我都自己搞定
<eexpress> 这样的职位，我要申请。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 拆个笔记本啥的轻松愉快
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: nb
<Guest36001>  有人现在用debian吗？ 怎么卸载iceweasel，同时保留gnome-core http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369219/
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不太懂电脑和电子设备
<eexpress> Guest36001: dselect强制卸载
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我学自动化的，电子设备轻松，之前又在家修电脑，拆笔记本轻松
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: nb, 我学计算机的，吃饭抗箱子轻松
<eexpress> 那应该也会点芯片啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 计算机光教软件，比方说操作系统，编译原理啥的，基础课有啥离散数学
<eexpress> 你不说是自动化嘛
<Guest36001> eexpress:  强制卸载 ？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: msdn上说这个int nfds,这个需要加一吗？select(nfds+1,,,);
<onlylove> Guest36001: 啥，iceweasel依赖gnome-core?
<eexpress> Guest36001: 自己去搜索。不管依赖都可以。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 哥哥别问我了，不懂
<Guest36001> http://www.cnblogs.com/timeship/archive/2013/02/28/2937670.html eexpress 这个帖子上说的 我没有成功
<^k^> Guest36001 ⇪ ti: Debian卸载iceweasel - 时光旅行的懒猫 - 博客园
<MeaCulpa> Debian那么逆天？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你比我大。。。
<eexpress> 大便问 adam8157
<Guest36001> eexpress:  你搞笑呢 不管依赖，一直提示要我autoremove
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: adam8157 玩大便玩的很好？
<eexpress> dselect啊。 Guest36001
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 他只会玩这。lol
<adam8157> 我的debian就没装iceweasel
<eexpress> 蛋蛋都不玩ub的。小声说句
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: debian要是不选systemd选了upstart之类我就叛逃
<adam8157> eexpress: 我当然不玩ub
<eexpress> 你个叛徒
<adam8157> https://lwn.net/Articles/572805/
<eexpress> 吃东家，看西家。是这样说的吧
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 挂载s3c2410 mnt之后没有错误提示，但是mnt里面什么都没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451765 本地可以挂载成功！两边都可以ping通！在输入[/mnt/yaffs]mnt -t nfs -o nolock192.168.1.11:/home /mnt之后直接就出现[/mnt/yaffs] 什么错误提示都没有，但是mnt下什么东西也没有！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a350372909 — 20
<^k^> ─> 13-11-06 16:33
<Guest36001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369325/
<adam8157> eexpress: 旗帜鲜明的反对lunchpad和upstart
<eexpress> lp可以反，upstart没啥问题。大便都要变了
<eexpress> 虽然是把配置搞得不是人搞的了。
<adam8157> eexpress: 所以要是变upstart我就跑路
<eexpress> 去哪
<adam8157> eexpress: 选upstart是自绝于人民的行为
<onlylove> Guest36001: 你装别的浏览器了？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，bzr怎么看一个commit的patch啊？
<adam8157> eexpress: fedora or arch
<Guest36001> adam8157: 你的是什么版本？ 我的是 debian 7 ，安装完之后就带着iceweasel ，我之前的一些add-on 要求高版本的firefox（22）
<eexpress> 2小白版本啊。
<Guest36001> 自带的是17
<adam8157> Guest36001: 直接去用二进制的firefox
<onlylove> Guest36001: 他是custome的，你不能和他比
<onlylove> Guest36001: 去ff网站下载新的就好
<eexpress> gfrog: bzr了？
<Guest36001> 现在是我要卸载iceweasel
<gfrog> eexpress: launchpad啊，没办法
<onlylove> Guest36001: 我问你，你当他没在行不行？
<Guest36001> 他依赖着gnome-core
<adam8157> Guest36001: 你已经卸载了啊
<eexpress> 我以为你是被酷胖说动了。。
<onlylove> Guest36001: 你和他什么深仇大恨
 * adam8157 debian 千万不要选upstart啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 洁癖，估计是。
<Guest36001> 不是因为他会把很多包放到autoremove中，这样我以后就不能执行autoremove了
<onlylove> eexpress: 如果是洁癖就像我这样，装base-system，自己做加法
<onlylove> eexpress: 我没装gnome-core，一样用iceweasel
<eexpress> 是。只是浪费时间。 onlylove
<adam8157> Guest36001: http://mozilla.debian.net/  你去装个高版本的iceweasel好了
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian Mozilla team APT archive
<onlylove> eexpress: 一点不浪费时间
<Guest36001> 那你gnome怎么安装的
<eexpress> gnome-core应该是推荐的吧
<onlylove> eexpress: base-system+xorg+openbox+leafpad搞定
<gfrog> adam8157: lxc会在那个lxcbr0上开dnsmasq么？
<Guest36001> 你给的那个链接我看了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ? 没看懂
<Guest36001> debian 7 sid里面的是17
<eexpress> ● as ~Dgnome-core
<eexpress> p   gnome                                - The GNOME Desktop Environment, wit
<onlylove> Guest36001: backports
<eexpress> 只有这依赖啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 比方说查看rev1的diff
<eexpress> 啥大便哦
<adam8157> gfrog: dns 还是dhcp ? 你说的
<gfrog> adam8157: dhcp
<adam8157> gfrog: dnsmasq包含dhcp功能
<onlylove> Guest36001: 添加backports源
<gfrog> adam8157: 我问的就是dnsmasq啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会吧... 哪有这么坑
<gfrog> adam8157: ？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: bzr diff啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 自主开dhcp这种行为 太坑
<onlylove> eexpress: 老实说，ff这飙版本真心没意思，反正感觉越来越难用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，svn风格。 没git show 不太适应了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是你弱爆而已。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: bzr diff -r111..222
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: copy
<Guest36001> backports 是在安装旧的版本吧？
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没明白啥是svn风格
<onlylove> Guest36001: 你……明白backports是作甚的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: svn diff -r
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 大部分都这么用吧，只有git搞二级命令
<gfrog> adam8157: 你被灌输的理论都是私自开dhcp可耻
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你被git洗脑了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在电脑上就开的....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我发现了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那还有啥坑的
<onlylove> Guest36001: http://backports.debian.org/
<wiiw>        git-show - Show various types of objects
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Debian Backports
<adam8157> gfrog: 要是不告诉你就开的话就是坑
<gfrog> adam8157: C社每年啥福利没有啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我自己开的给测试机用... wlan fwd 2 eth...
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，LWN订阅都写上了……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你想想看git这么搞，做一个基于git的issue tracking system会很麻烦，但是用git衍生出一个issue tracking system会很简单
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: so evil.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我才不管那些呢，lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :)
<onlylove> Guest36001: 你实在不行就用testing或者sid，个人桌面用stable的目的是啥
 * gfrog 妈蛋，lxc的dhcp突然不见了，丫的在哪配置来着……
<Guest36001> 我用sid ibus不能用
<Guest36001> ibus 的1.5 问题太多
<adam8157> iMadper: 现在觉得Fedora真好, 你在用啥?
<MeaCulpa>  gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，bzr怎么看一个commit的patch啊？ -- 所以我没看懂你说的话...一个commit为啥要有个patch~
<RainFlying> CentOS 用得蛋疼死了。
<iMadper> adam8157: archlinux
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37119
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国的垃圾产业
<adam8157> iMadper: 我现在就是把debian sid 当arch用, 就等着debian自己zuo了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我明白了，你要的是bzr send
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: bzr help send
<RainFlying> Debian Unstable 很 Stable 啊，我用了好几年了，不过在 Unstable 上我还用 experimental 的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: meeting，待会试下
<onlylove> RainFlying: 一堆webserver跑的都是debian，一个以稳定著称的发行版
<onlylove> adam8157: opensuse用啥init
<RainFlying> onlylove: 敝厂现在好像有一批服务器是 SuSE 的。
<wiiw> 用脚本写gui，不容易崩溃
<RainFlying> onlylove: 剩下的是 CentOS，都是蛋疼的发行版。
<adam8157> onlylove: 不知道 估计会选systemd 现在估计还没切换
<onlylove> RainFlying: opensuse没接触过，不过centos确实纠结
<RainFlying> http://doc.opensuse.org/documentation/html/openSUSE/opensuse-reference/cha.systemd.html
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: openSUSE 12.3: Chapter 8. The systemd daemon
<MeaCulpa> suse比帽帽稍微激进一点点
<onlylove> 看来opensuse用的是systemd了
<MeaCulpa> 但是够傻
<gfrog> adam8157: 听HR讲公司介绍，大姐巴拉巴拉讲了半小时，果然生猛。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 帽帽发布慢
<adam8157> gfrog: 你还真去听啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 我也有考虑debian
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那是你还没看到rhel7
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正voip配好了，放那听着就是了
<RainFlying> CentOS 6.4 内核还是 2.6.32， 卧槽，我都用 3.10 很久很久了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: SUSE走高端路线的，不怎么放狗出来，却和大佬们谈，比如和我摸...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: hmc除了aix就是suse最多
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装时自己分区，但是弹出警告硬盘没有引导区（非/boot） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451766 安装成功后，没有引导界面，双系统还是直接进入windows... 求助~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lislyyz — 2013-11-06 16:57
<RainFlying> HMC 是啥？
<onlylove> adam8157: 说起来systemd兼容sysvinit的scripts，应该是systemd吧？
<gfrog> RainFlying: 上次就是你来鄙视帽帽内核的吧？
<adam8157> iMadper: MeaCulpa rhel的小版本不变动这些东西, 但是suse就不管...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: rhel7早就有，可以随便装，但是...我没兴趣
<adam8157> onlylove: 是
<RainFlying> gfrog: 我没鄙视内核啊，我是鄙视更新太慢。
<adam8157> gfrog: skype的效果好很多... 很多
<RainFlying> 整天就只知道 Backport
<gfrog> RainFlying: 你懂啥叫backport不？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 要是你看到Unix要被你喷死~
<RainFlying> 必须的啊！
<onlylove> rhel和debian比，有私有驱动，所以很多网卡的firmware没问题
<RainFlying> 我用 FreeBSD 的时候一直都是 Current 的。
 * gfrog 帽帽的kernel从release之后更新了300多次好嘛。
 * gfrog 还叫更新慢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 他估计指的是source版本
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: SRPM一个build出一次啊。
<RainFlying> 我说的更新是大版本的更新，不是 backport 东西回来就叫更新，当然 backport 回来也更新了内核的东西。
<RainFlying> 有些东西显然是 backport 不回来的嘛
<RainFlying> 而且我上次指的好像是所有的软件版本，并不只是内核。
 * MeaCulpa 让我这情何以堪... Linux  2.6.18-53.el5 #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 16:34:02 EDT 2007 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<RainFlying> 我在 CentOS 里还只看到 Vim 7.2 。。。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 你可以Fedora啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我猜RHEL5是目前最稳定的RHEL了，RHEL6还差点意思，虽然也到6.5了
<onlylove> 3.2.0
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 如果我用肯定是 Debian Unstable 嘛，或者 Gentoo。 但是厂里用的我就没办法了。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 鄙视 #1
<onlylove> 3.2.0-4 amd64
<adam8157> gfrog: ^
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: haha
<RainFlying> 我的上家公司好像大部分的线上服务器都是 3.10 内核了。
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: Gentoo很旧的
<gfrog> RainFlying: 贵厂和前贵厂是哪里？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: Fedora新，Debian unstable = Debian REALLY unstable
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: Debian Unstable = Debian Actually Stable
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: fedora装软件好麻烦啊
 * gfrog 至今想起来某公司在Fedora10上做了个开发平台就很欢乐，一年之后系统的bug没法搞了，都不支持了，还得自己backport
<RainFlying> gfrog: 现在在魔都一个德资的做成人交友网站的公司，前厂是杭州朗和科技有限公司。
 * MeaCulpa 突然发现自己系统是gcc 4.7编的...这两天晚上换4.8
<RainFlying> gcc --help
<RainFlying> OVERVIEW: clang LLVM compiler
<^k^> 新 云计算 • Mark Shuttleworth在香港openstack峰会上的演讲视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451767 Canonical Keynote - Building Business Value Through Interoperability 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-06 17:09
<gfrog> adam8157: libvirt 这个二货，把lxc的bridge悄悄禁用掉了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你现在用imapfilter么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的
<gfrog> adam8157: how?
<adam8157> gfrog: 上回跟你说过.... 打字太累 一会儿去说给你听
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怎么拿到的app-specific password ？
<gfrog> adam8157: 来hangout
<adam8157> gfrog: 我来的时候还没两步验证
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以密码就留下了？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦……
<gfrog> adam8157: 真tmd不安全
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 我擦，upstart肿么把一个服务相关的一坨服务都重新启动啊？
<adam8157> 呵呵
<happyaron> super 键就是win键对吗？
<adam8157> happyaron: .
<happyaron> super + space 怎么可能能切换输入法呢？
<onlylove> happyaron: 对……
<onlylove> happyaron: 可以配置热键
<happyaron> onlylove: 在unity上啥用都没有了……
<RainFlying> Windows 8 开始把菊花 + 空格作为输入法切换键了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你今天肿么了
<happyaron> onlylove: 怎么了……
<happyaron> RainFlying: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道乃一直不知道super指的是哪个？
<happyaron> onlylove: 一直知道，但是刚才测试一下不能用，所以产生了怀疑……
<iMadper> happyaron: 萌蓉蓉早
<onlylove> happyaron: 表怀疑，把unity扔掉
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 没得破早
<RainFlying> Unity 扔掉 +2147483647
<happyaron> 吃饭去了
<onlylove> 还没下班……
<RainFlying> 晚饭 18:45 左右才有
<RainFlying> 吃完饭回到加都 20 点了。
<onlylove> 18：45还在地铁上
<RainFlying> 18:45 还没出公司。。
<onlylove> 我是回住处吃完饭
<RainFlying> 19:20 左右开始坐跑在地面上的地铁。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 香港openstack峰会开幕式居然是舞狮子~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451768 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5C4f0I7LA0 不过这水平和电影里面黄飞鸿的水平差的远啦。。。噗。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-06 17:40
<RainFlying> 某次 OpenStack Summit 不是有京剧的变脸么？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 变脸不是川剧么
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我怎么记得京剧中也有变脸的？ 不过我反正不懂戏剧的。
<RainFlying> @hpcloud surprised us with a traditional Chinese "Face Changing" performance in the Demo Theater. #OpenStack Summit pic.twitter.com/70HF5BlKor
<onlylove> RainFlying: 他只是说，中国传统的变脸表演，没说啥哪个剧种，变脸应该是川剧绝活
<RainFlying> onlylove: 京剧这个是我想当然的。因为我记得好像京剧有变脸的，所以就想当然得以为是京剧了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 川剧变脸不外传的，当年刘德华想学人都不教
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装双系统终于把硬盘给刷了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451770 用U盘装UBUNTU，结果第一次装好，没出现GRUB 于是重新安装一次，自己手动分区，但是点格式化的时候总是秒退。 于是就只好让系统自动，但是那几个选项误导了我，其中，第一个选项是reinstall ubuntu，重新安装ubuntu，下面提示
<^k^> ─> 保留系统的设置；另外有一个是说erase ubuntu，刷掉UBUNTU然后系统设置全部更改。于是我以为是这个选项没 …
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:09 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10版本不会自动挂载U盘和光驱了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451774 这版本，我接上U盘完全没有反应，用lsusb可以查到以接上了，但是不会自动挂载，要自己手动挂载才可以用U盘 光驱我放入光盘也是一样没反应，这个我不知怎么挂载了，也不知怎么查光驱有没有放入光盘 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> ─> 于 由 hlz6330108 — 2013-11-06 20:59
<jusss> 又找到了个好玩的东西，三字母词，以后再也不用打\了，哈哈
<jusss> ??/
<hoxily> jusss: 打什么？
<jusss> hoxily: 三字母词  http://flash-gordon.me.uk/ansi.c.txt
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<jusss> hoxily: printf("hi??/n");
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何在thunderbird下使用exchange http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451775 如题！ 添加ms exchange 帐号，默认设置后，能接收邮件！但是不能发送邮件！ ！ 求大神帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 junesiwei — 2013-11-06 21:51
<jusss> iGoogle: 又找到个好东西，三字母词
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 千万不要混用linux,windows两种系统下的磁盘工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451777 千万不要混用linux,windows两种系统下的磁盘工具，会导致分区表有问题，至于具体就不清楚了。 虽然不知道怎么解决，我把我的经历告诉你，希望对你有帮助。双系统我折腾了N个来回了，当我觉得比较满意的时候发生
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 紧急求助 win7 64位 ubuntu12.04双系统 卸载ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451776 ubuntu是用U盘启动安装的，引导放在了/boot下，安装完毕后用easyBCD创建了启动时候的选择系统是Windows还是Ubuntu 现在想要卸载ubuntu，网上搜了说要先用mbrfix修复win7的mbr，否则删了ubuntu的安装盘后会引起进入不了win7的情况
<^k^> ─> 现在我用mbrfix修复后，重启电脑，还是有ubuntu这个启动选项 这种情况是不是说明没有修复好，我应该怎么 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 千万不要混用linux,windows两种系统下的磁盘工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451777 千万不要混用linux,windows两种系统下的磁盘工具，会导致分区表有问题，至于具体就不清楚了。 虽然不知道怎么解决，我把我的经历告诉你，希望对你有帮助。双系统我折腾了N个来回了，当我觉得比较满意的时候发生
<happyaron> 迅雷离线是有个脚本可以下在么？
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 纳尼？
<happyaron> gfrog: 迅雷离线是不是有个脚本可以下？
<gfrog> happyaron: a sec
<gfrog> happyaron: https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: iambus/xunlei-lixian · GitHub
<happyaron> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<gfrog> happyaron: 这周去长春的话是不是很冷了？
<happyaron> gfrog: en
<gfrog> happyaron: http://www.mafengwo.cn/i/822428.html 妈蛋，看到第一张图我就吓了一跳……
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 最初的梦想——长春（吉大、伪满皇宫、净月潭） - 蚂蜂窝
<happyaron> gfrog: 为啥？
<gfrog> happyaron: 以前天天看到……
<happyaron> gfrog: 你是吉大毕业的？
<gfrog> happyaron: .
<suiang> :-S
<^k^> 05:06
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:06
<hoxily> ^k^: 机器人早，大家早。
<^k^> hoxily, 你穿什么衣服？  06:58 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-07
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • mht文件在linux ubuntu下怎么打开,个人感觉用opera较好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451782 mht文件在linux ubuntu下怎么打开,个人感觉用opera较好 现在是2013年10月末. 感觉firefox 24和google chrome 30都不能在linux ubuntu上良好支持mht格式. opera我用的12.16. 对mht可以直接打开. mht,mhtml的好处是,对于文字+图片+脚本
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在，刚到
<kingbo> 早
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级ubuntu13.10时遇到的错误，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451786 使用sudo update-manager -d进行升级 正在检查新版 Ubuntu 使用 'saucy.tar.gz.gpg' 对 'saucy.tar.gz' 进行验证 gpg exited 1 Debug information: gpg: 于 2013年11月01日 星期五 13时04分27秒 CST 创建的签名，使用 DSA，钥匙号 437D05B5 gpg: /tmp/ubuntu-release-upg
<^k^> ─> rader-v6gdq3/trustdb.gpg：建立了信任度数据库 gpg: 已损坏的签名，来自于“Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45082/design-for-foolish?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 设计服务于菜鸟，高级设置留给技术大牛 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: morning
<RainFlying> 醒了 6 格小时的路过
<Niac> 早
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 深谈功能需求收集～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451789 661px-Deepin_Talk.jpg 大家需要什么功能和想法尽管说吧，开发者能做到的尽量会实现的！ 现在，请大胆的说出你的想法吧！ 我会在本楼层汇集～ 已经收集到Linux Deepin论坛专贴 二十六楼和微博反馈： *跨平台 *支持文件传输、贴图、使用深度截图、语音
<Niac> 昨天用了下麒麟的，界面恶心死了
<Niac> 深度的看着还不错哦
<onlylove> Niac: 那有啥好用的
<Niac> 重点是麒麟的太恶心了
<Niac> 为什么大家都很难抓住我说话的重点呢
<RainFlying> So what's your point ?
<onlylove> 表示国内发行版很少试用，怕被恶心到
<iIlL10Oo> 还是gentoo 牛逼
<Niac> 麒麟是不是骗政府钱的项目啊
<iIlL10Oo> arch 也牛逼的
<iIlL10Oo> 学校机房里面应该搞几台linux
<iIlL10Oo> 网吧里面也应该放2台linux， 显摆
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 表示学校机房里面有，但是不知道密码
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 现在都毕业好几年了，也不关心那个了
<yuxans> onlylove: 弄个 livecd/liveusb 搞掉  root passwd
<onlylove> yuxans: 毕业好几年了，而且学校机房怎么可能没bios口令
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在win下远程控制linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451791 在linux下可以用rdesktop来控制win,那在win下可以用它来控制linux吗？还是说，win下默认的远程连接可以连到linux上？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-11-07 10:06
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 开机在grub参数上面加个 single , 启动后就是root的
<onlylove> yuxans: 一个redhat9 用的还是lilo
<iIlL10Oo> http://article.pchome.net/content-174833.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Linux系统密码忘记后的五种恢复方法_linux_电脑之家PChome.net
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: redhat9with lilo
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: lilo一样
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 很多东西都过时了，我很少看那些网站的linux知识，坑人不浅，看man啥的来到真的多
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我毕业了，你要我回去作甚
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我 上学那会儿，fedora还是6
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<RainFlying> xrdp
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 现在都19了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 最老的linux都支持这个single
<RainFlying> 我上学那会，Fedora 还有靠
<RainFlying> single 不一定有用， init=/bin/bash 肯定有用
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 来，给我的debian试试？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 恩，那时候叫fedora core123
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你这个是对的
<onlylove> RainFlying: single也就对redhat好使
<RainFlying> 原来麒麟是国内最安全的操作系统啊。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 网上很多转载的 linux文章根本不验证好用不，完全互相抄，到最后倒霉的都是遇到问题照着做的
<RainFlying> 只能说，让你看中文资料！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看英文的多累……
<Niac> 是啊 看懂了，却不理解
<onlylove> Niac: 能看懂，也能理解，就是看着累，没那个耐心
<onlylove> Niac: 对英语的掌控还不如汉语好
<iIlL10Oo> 很多单词不认识
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 词典软件，在线词典
<Niac> 我能看懂字面上的意思，就是技术上不是很理解
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 嗯，就是花时间
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 单词根本不是问题，问题是，你有没有时间
<iIlL10Oo> stardict 一直开着
<onlylove> 正在寻找更高级的词典
<onlylove> windows下面那么多好用的词典
<onlylove> 其实如果能上网无所谓了，在线查
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:33 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37127
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google Apps停止支持IE9
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • nginx的配置文件是哪个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451794 nginx新手 装完发现nginx有两个配置文件 一是/opt/nginx/nginx.conf 二是/opt/nginx/conf/nginx.conf 请问我应该使用哪一个？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zy1011 — 2013-11-07 10:28
<RainFlying> 我用 Dictionary
<Niac> linux下 的网卡驱动好垃圾啊，感觉比windows下无线慢很多
<RainFlying> Linux 下不是驱动各种坑爹么？
<onlylove> imtxc: connection lost, please reconnect after 15 seconds
<onlylove> Niac: 乃啥倒霉网卡
<imtxc> onlylove: ?
<onlylove> imtxc: 没事test啥
<RainFlying> onlylove imtxc  在一起在以前
<onlylove> imtxc: 既然你test,给你来点新鲜的
<RainFlying> 一起
<onlylove> RainFlying: 乃不知道imtxc是妹子？
<imtxc> ...
<RainFlying> onlylove: 所以在一起嘛
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不然你认为自己是基佬？
<RainFlying> 据说家里的鹦鹉把笼子的门打开自己出来玩了。。
<ipython_2000> 不是妹子也可以在一起
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37122
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软警告新0day漏洞
<RainFlying> 贵圈真心屌乱
<onlylove> 闹够了没
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你家鹦鹉没因为H7N9被扑杀
<Niac> 写不好程序，做测试是唯一出路吗
<RainFlying> onlylove: 一只因为感冒死了。
<RainFlying> Niac: 不会写程序在给程序员做看门狗的路过。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 鹦鹉感冒啥样？
<onlylove> 我想做QE还没人要呢
<Niac> 我也想看门，求教程
<RainFlying> onlylove: 羽毛蓬松，有的时候会鼓成一个气球一下，脑袋埋到自己的翅膀下，白天经常很困在睡觉，拉稀，身体一直抖抖抖。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 给人吃的感冒药，比方说白加黑，给它好用不
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37123
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Solidot | 机器人学会如何使用刀不伤人
<RainFlying> onlylove: 可以吧，但是可能副作用比较大，一般是土霉素一小片。我上次用了一滴婴儿感冒药，后来不知道是被毒死了还是被呛死了，用药后第二天再用药的时候死了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我倒是想养个宠物，可惜我自己都照顾不好自己……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 养猫比较容易。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 靠，你把它毒死了吧……我估计这东西，还是找兽医问问的好
<Niac> 总觉得没有比自己更容易养 的动物 了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 猫……我只对狮子猫有兴趣，那种鸳鸯眼的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 国内基本没医院能给鸟类治病，一般的宠物医院只治猫狗之类的，可能再加龟兔之类。鸟类普遍太小了，手抖一下，可能用药就多了一个数量级了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这东西，家禽么
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那些养鸡养鸽子的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我以前想养折耳，但是因为基因缺陷，而且比较贵，所以没养。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 禽类不知道算不算家禽。之后准备再养两只信鸽。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 有些地方有人养鹰或者雕的。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 信鸽……那个挑起来很麻烦的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 折耳那耳朵比较好玩……问题是啥基因缺陷？因为缺陷才那样？
<jagtptmg32187> 大家好
<onlylove> jagtptmg32187: 有问题快问
<imtxc> 有谁用青轴键盘的没
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪你好，土豪我们做朋友吧
<jagtptmg32187> 让我加入你们吧
<^k^> jagtptmg32187:点点点.  10:49 
<imtxc> onlylove: ？
<imtxc> onlylove: 又怎么了
<jagtptmg32187> 我们也作朋友吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 买不起机械的望着你
<imtxc> onlylove: ………… 我不买啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 据说折耳是因为基因缺陷才会那样的。不过也有说虽然是基因缺陷，但是其实不病不痛的，所以没啥关系。 据说国内折耳的繁殖很不规范，导致出现了一堆的病猫。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你问毛，蛋蛋用机械
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才才想起来明白我对路由器的需求……
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么需求
<RainFlying> imtxc: 土豪上 HHKB Pro 啊，我碰到的一堆 Emacser 都表示用了之后菊花不疼了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 原来我需要的是一个双 wan 的路由器
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助, 13.10 桌面版图形界面不响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451796 台式机, 从 12.10 升到 04, 后来升到 10, 这个星期遇到几次死机.. 死机大概发生在 38 分左右.. 死机时正在用 Chrome, 鼠标能动, 点击没有反应,, 我从边上机器 ssh 过去, 截到的 /var/log/syslog 内容如下, 看不懂问题在哪...: Code: Nov  7 09:45:46
<^k^> ─> ubuntu64 wpa_supplicant[28993]: wlan1: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 28:cf:da:b8:92:f1 [GTK=TKIP] Nov  7 09:45:54 ubuntu64 whoopsie[11 …
<onlylove> imtxc: open-wrt
<RainFlying> imtxc: 火星有一个有线 1000M 双频无线 750M 售价大概是 270 的路由器，可以刷 OpenWRT，DualWAN 无问题。
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕啊，还双wan
<imtxc> gfrog: 没办法，现在的上网方式太复杂了。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 上ddwrt，vlan解决
<RainFlying> 屌丝用着东方有线 2M 渣宽带的路过，两年 500 大洋。
<imtxc> gfrog: 厂里每人两条网线，一条内网，一条 Internet
<jagtptmg32187> 哈哈，这里土豪很受欢迎
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个我有耳闻……
<onlylove> imtxc: 买俩路由，然后再买个网卡，在自己机器上做汇聚
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥
<RainFlying> onlylove: Bonding ?
<imtxc> onlylove: 关键问题是，我的这台机器只有一个网卡，而且不支持任何方式的扩展
<onlylove> RainFlying: routing就行，bonding那是负载均衡性质的了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，我说错了，在自己机器上做路由……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 如果只是 Routing 的话，那直接把路由器的一个 LAN 口改成 WAN 口，然后在路由器上做一下路由就完事了啊。
<imtxc> 我想让我的机器在只有一个网卡的情况下同时访问内网和 Internel，最便宜的解决方案是啥？ onlylove gfrog
<RainFlying> onlylove: OpenWRT 真是好东西。我的 OpenWRT 上有 Ruby、Python、Erlang 和 Transmission，以前插移动硬盘挂 PT，然后搞 DLNA 的。
<gfrog> imtxc: 再买块usb网卡
<imtxc> gfrog: 不能进行任何扩展是前提啊。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<onlylove> imtxc: 路由
<imtxc> 貌似我还需要一个支持 openwrt 的路由器。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我和你透露点东西，原来在家的时候，给政府装机器，他们内外网严格分开，有个专用的设备，原来是两块硬盘，后来不知怎么，一块硬盘俩网卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 没懂？
<onlylove> imtxc: 加密卡
<imtxc> 有人把硬盘换成了网卡？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的，原来的旧设备，内网硬盘和外网硬盘是两块硬盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 后来，内网和外网只是网卡隔离
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，我司没有那么严格
<RainFlying> 在前东家的时候，工信部直接从北京拉了一条光纤到机房。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 允许把机器接入不同的网络，但是现在需要手动拔来拔去，太不开心了
<imtxc> 由此看来， 3P 什么的，太麻烦
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃司太落后，我在TI的时候随便访问
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 给买个CISCO什么都搞定
<imtxc> RainFlying: 乃前东家到底哪里
<RainFlying> onlylove: 敝厂工作时间可以访问成人交友网站！
<RainFlying> onlylove: 杭州朗和科技有限公司。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: route add 添加路由，或买个双WAN口的路由器
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我工作时间可以免费翻墙
<onlylove> RainFlying: facebook和twitter随便上
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 或？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 翻墙敝厂也有，不过是靠 VPS 的，我是采用免费的收费代理。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我现在是在新加坡
<onlylove> RainFlying: 百度音乐直接提示只允许大陆用户
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 应该是必须有双wan口的路由器吧？
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 你的电脑有2个网卡的话，不想要
<RainFlying> imtxc: 普通路由器刷 OpenWRT 之后可以改 DualWAN 啊。
<iIlL10Oo> 需
<RainFlying> 好像 Tomato 有一个版本是做号了的叫做 Tomato DualWAN.
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 电脑有2个网卡，就是双WAN了
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 有两块网卡当然就不用纠结这事情了
<onlylove> imtxc: 行了行了，别研究了，买个路由，刷机，就这么简单
<RainFlying> onlylove: 新加坡是我当时考虑出去闯荡的地方。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 买个usb网卡，50元
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: …… 此方案已经被否决……
 * imtxc 俩WR703N 换支持双 wan 的路由器了
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦，你有703N还在这纠结这个，弱爆了
<gfrog> imtxc: 拿一个703N开ap啊，你电脑里不是还有个无线网卡……
<RainFlying> gfrog: 703N 只有一个 RJ45 口。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 你更弱
<imtxc> gfrog: 当然没有…………
<gfrog> imtxc: 本子呢？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是本子啊，公司的台式机
<RainFlying> 我的 703N 每天在包里背来背去，已经很久没用过了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦，去薅块网卡啊。
<gfrog> imtxc: 台式机还纠结神马没网卡，弱
<RainFlying> 之前还刷了 OpenWRT 然后上 SD 卡做了 Pivot Overlay 的。
<if_else> imtxc: 搞个 mini 无线网卡。。。
<RainFlying> 我台式机加了一个无线网卡，30大洋。
<gfrog> imtxc: 两个703我倒是也能给你改成双线，不过client得用wifi连，所以你还是去薅网卡吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 昨晚整了一晚jboss lol
<RainFlying> J 老板只在以前折腾 oVirt 的时候用过。。。
<imtxc> 还是来双wan路由器靠谱
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我只是ip在新加坡……人在国内
<gfrog> huntxu: 你竟然还玩那破玩意
<gfrog> huntxu: 前东家被人骂成翔的玩意儿。
 * imtxc 俩WR703N 换支持双 wan 的路由器了
<huntxu> gfrog: 有個需要沒解決 =.=
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥gaoji货？
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<onlylove> gfrog: jboss？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我的 IP 是泥轰的。
<onlylove> 好怀念以前ip在达拉斯的日子
<iMadper> huntxu: 来报名参加蔽公司的jboss培训吧
<RainFlying> onlylove: Oh yeah，我还能登上前东家的 EC2 上的 Instance
<onlylove> RainFlying: 连密码都不改啊……说起来，我干活的地方的ip早忘了，不然也有几个地方可以上
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我的公钥还在上面。在离职的时候我的公钥和 VPN 帐号被保留了大概两周时间，用来从内网线上服务器上拷东西回来。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这样的话，只要不删公钥……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 当时我想把所有服务器搞挂把所有数据都删了也是毫无压力的。。。离职之后两周左右时间我还有所有的服务器的 root 权限。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这样不好吧……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 说起来杭州有啥好玩的，我打算这次合同到期出去玩
<onlylove> RainFlying: 目的地暂时有杭州
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • pciehp 0000:00:1c:pcie04:No new device found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451797 linux装完系统重启 不断地提示pciehp 0000:00:1c:pcie04:No new device found pciehp 0000:00:1c:pcie04:No new device found pciehp 0000:00:1c:pcie04:No new device found pciehp 0000:00:1c:pcie04:No new device found 怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 pingmq — 2013-11-07 11:16
<RainFlying> onlylove: 其实是因为我离职比较快，而我在某台测试机上跑了两个 Debian 两个 Gentoo 一个 Windows，所以需要时间处理，所以就特别给我保留了一段时间，因为同组的人认为我还算靠谱来着。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 杭州没啥好玩的，可以去坐地铁，说不定就能碰上一次抛锚在钱塘江底。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 抛锚到江底……可以看鱼么
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不知道，那天我坐地铁比较早，没赶上。
<onlylove> RainFlying: gentoo用来做啥？debian一般的是webserver吧？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 说起来目的简单，就是想去西湖还是瘦西湖的看看
<RainFlying> onlylove: 只是我个人的虚拟机而已。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没别的计划，估计也就一天的行程，如果身体条件不好可能多呆两天
<RainFlying> onlylove: 估计也就西湖了，然后龙井村/九溪十八涧什么的走走。
<imtxc> 俩换一这么实惠的咋没人换呢
<onlylove> RainFlying: 到时候借一台单反去……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 或者自己败一台……最近在看eos 100d的套机
<RainFlying> onlylove: 赶紧买个 6D！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没钱！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 尼康的个位数的机器不是我能买的、
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我在上半年的时候买了一个泥坑 D7100，加上一个 18-200 的狗头，到现在基本还没用过。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 6D 不是坑能的吗？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 泥坑最近好像有一个 D610 ？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦……我记错了，佳能是5D
<onlylove> RainFlying: 现在是5DMARKIII了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 无敌兔已经成为历史
<onlylove> RainFlying: 2W钱，忘了是套机还是机身了
<RainFlying> onlylove: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_6d
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS 6D
<onlylove> RainFlying: 5D貌似比6D好的样子
<RainFlying> onlylove: 必须的啊，不过我看到好像 6D 10K- 最近？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我这水平的，用个初级的就成，100D够了
<imtxc> onlylove, iIlL10Oo 来给推荐个路由器……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 100D套机才4000多点，比IPHONE便宜多了
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.45.FVAnea&id=5727184208 这货不知道靠谱么
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 无线路由器 双WAN口TOMATO思科PPPOE服务器4网有线宽带叠加多拨DD-淘宝网
<onlylove> imtxc: 刷的？
<RainFlying> http://item.jd.com/669437.html
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 【水星MW4530R】水星（Mercury）MW4530R 750M双频千兆无线路由器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<RainFlying> 这个路由器，我前同事买了三个。
<RainFlying> 其实要是我之前没买 Asus WL500gP 的话，我就买火星的这个了。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，能刷的就行
<RainFlying> Asus 的那路由器还要 360 大洋。
<onlylove> Mercury啊，算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 可怜我的 wr703n，只有一个rj45
<onlylove> 听说是tp的2线
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个路由太小，你可以买800
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得那个是双rj45的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 那个路由器配置好像是跟 TP-Link 某个双频 750M/1000M 的是一样的，不过做工差一些。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我需要的是至少3个 rj45 的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 要是和你说，玩netgare什么的玩惯了，玩低端货难受，你咋想
<imtxc> onlylove: 两条wan 一条 lan
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你别买那种迷你的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 对我来说，最重要的就是价格，233
<onlylove> imtxc: 买个像样点的，5口的，1wan4lan的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 果然是屌丝啊。
<imtxc> onlylove: 有型号推荐不
<onlylove> RainFlying: 工欲善其事，必先利其器
<onlylove> RainFlying: 好东西体验不一样的
<onlylove> imtxc: 布吉岛，TP能刷的一堆吧
<jyf> 美帝医保的技术团队leader被人爆出来了 HN上有人在吐槽他
<RainFlying> onlylove: 这个观点我认同，不过在路由器上，暂时表示火星的也不觉得有啥大问题，我那两个同事总共买了三个，据说用得很 Happy。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 其实我觉得 Asus 的也可以考虑一下。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 长时间大流量
<RainFlying> onlylove: 1000M 光纤下 BT 。。。
<imtxc> jyf: 你的那个路由器是什么型号
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我等平时不折腾，一旦折腾就玩大的
<RainFlying> http://souku.pw/
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ err: no title
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不折腾的时候tp绰绰有余，一旦折腾怕扛不住
<jyf> imtxc: 哪个？
<jyf> imtxc: belkin的 改装过的
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才那个 linksys 的，目测都是ylj
<onlylove> imtxc: ylj?
<onlylove> imtxc: 有些东西，我还是喜欢实体店买
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37130
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | GIMP离开SourceForge，改用FTP发布软件
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45706/facebook-open-sources-presto-homegrown-sql-query-engine
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Facebook 正式开源其大数据查询引擎 Presto - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45170/how-facebook-make-server
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 看 Facebook 是怎么做服务器的 - 开源中国社区
<gfrog> iMadper: 看来得去融科一趟了。
<onlylove> gfrog: 来做毛
<gfrog> on
<gfrog> onlylove: 你也在融科了？
<onlylove> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> iMadper: 我擦，快去对面楼砍 onlylove 啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 砍我做啥
<onlylove> gfrog: 什么样的深仇大恨
<iMadper> gfrog: 你来干嘛?
<iMadper> onlylove: 你在raycom了?
<gfrog> iMadper: 去那边社区那个楼搞社保卡
<onlylove> iMadper: 我很早之前就在啊，只是后来去和平西桥GTC了，后来又回来了
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 带刀.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我刚帮你确定了, onlylove 确实在这里.
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^
<gfrog> iMadper: rogar
<onlylove> 靠……通知前台，准备报警
<iMadper> onlylove: 别
<palomino|working> ....
<jyf> bash的 while怎么写？
<onlylove> jyf: 很难么
<onlylove> jyf: whlie do done呗
<jyf> 具体语法的问题
<jyf> 行了 找到了 用until更好
<onlylove> jyf: 哦，多一次循环的问题……
<onlylove> jyf: 这个就看计数器怎么计算了……
<jyf> 不是 until是 false check
<YUKEY> 有人么？
<^k^> YUKEY:点点点.  12:30 
<onlylove> 有
<YUKEY> 太好刚才看到的全是英语
<RainFlying> 没有
<onlylove> 靠，没有
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<YUKEY> 都看不懂
<YUKEY> 还不少么
<YUKEY> 哈哈
<YUKEY> 第一次来这里啊 我是个菜鸟
<YUKEY> .......
<YUKEY> 都用的BT？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 关于初次接触Ubuntu，安装显卡带来的一些问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451798 细数下最近装ubuntu 遇到的 一些问题，网上说的教程也挺多的，关于在windows7下如何用EasyBCD 安装，其实电脑上装了一键ghost的话也是可以安装的，方法类似，需要改ghost里面的几个配置文件（雨后清晨 有写过
<iIlL10Oo> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww1.ytit.edu.tw%2Fedu%2Fme%2F142%2FC06.ppt
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Google Drive Viewer
<imtxc> 谁用过 tomato rom 的路由器，wan 口可以配置多个 i怕
<imtxc> wan 口可以配置多个 ip 么
<RainFlying> imtxc: 以前用过 Tomato DualWAN，可以配置两个。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 每个 wan 口配置两个？
<RainFlying> imtxc: DualWAN 是有两个 RJ45 口作为 WAN 口啊。
<RainFlying> 一般是第一个 LAN 被做成了 WAN 口。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 是啊，但是我需要对每一个wan口配多个 ip
<RainFlying> imtxc: 这个没试过，试试 Secondary IP 可行不可行？
<imtxc> 貌似古董路由器大多只能刷 tomato
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 怎么更改gdm登录界面的语言啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451799 请教大家，怎么更改gdm登录界面的语言啊，我的gdm界面是英文的。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2013-11-07 12:47
<jyf> 现在一般配个眼镜框多少钱？
<imtxc> jyf: 看什么框了，淘宝上便宜很多
<sen_> 哈哈，大家好啊
<RainFlying> jyf: 宝鸟的镜框太贵，要 700 大洋，我就在淘宝上买了一个 80 多大洋的镜框。
<jyf> imtxc: 问题在于 我如何在网上寻找适配我镜片的眼镜框呢
<jyf> RainFlying:
<RainFlying> jyf: 一般镜框都是标准的吧，淘宝上有参数的。我上次买的镜架无框的不能用在宝鸟的镜片上，后来把镜片和镜架拿到眼镜店重新加工了一下。
<jyf> RainFlying: 但我的情况是原来的眼镜框坏了 镜片还在
<jyf> 莫非镜片超级便宜？
<RainFlying> jyf: 我的镜片 100 多，镜架 700 多。镜架有个螺丝断在里面，所以淘宝上买了一个 80 多的，拿眼镜店加工了一下镜片。
<imtxc> jyf: 你在北京的眼镜店去买的话，镜框的价格占大部分
 * imtxc 擦……………………
<jyf> imtxc: 原来如此
<onlylove> RainFlying: 土豪，700多买架，我两个加起来不过200
<imtxc> jyf: 好像正常的镜片也没有多贵的，但是框子就不一样了，价格没有上限。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我居然没有想到直接拿手边的公司的设备做路由器用。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃可以参考下周笔畅的那个，据说是岛国某手工作坊做的
<imtxc> onlylove: 这货有 N 个网卡…………
<RainFlying> onlylove: 被坑的，第一次配眼镜，跟朋友一起去，被他带到了宝鸟。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我有一个前同事眼镜是 4000+ 的。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我的是因为自己朋友认识配镜的，当时没给太贵
<jyf> imtxc: 有没有什么框架是不怕压的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 之前的那个大概300多
<onlylove> jyf: 记忆合金的
<imtxc> jyf: 压？
<onlylove> jyf: 你应该问有没有不怕压的镜片
<imtxc> jyf: 这个就不清楚了
 * imtxc 可以不用买路由器了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 记忆合金 +1。 不过我买了一个比较细的兰福的镜架，非记忆合金的。
<jyf> onlylove: 树脂的就可以不怕压
<RainFlying> imtxc: gxgxbgbg
 * imtxc 弱爆了，自己厂里就做网关的，居然还跑去买路由器。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 智硬
<RainFlying> imtxc: 贵厂好牛逼！
<imtxc> onlylove: 去申请个 4U 的网关来放桌子下面。。
<onlylove> imtxc: lenovo网御？
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<jyf> imtxc: 厂里不一定适合家里用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 4U的……你打算做啥
<onlylove> jyf: 他要OFFICE用
<onlylove> jyf: 没见都申请4U的了
<imtxc> jyf: 不在家里用啊，我就是用来解决在公司只有一个网卡，但是有两条隔离的 wan 线路用的
<imtxc> onlylove: 目测我的需求 1U 就够用，我手边的这个也是 2G内存 4GTF 卡的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要玩flood么……
<imtxc> onlylove: .....
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说乃怎么知道这个厂子
<onlylove> imtxc: 我为毛不能知道？
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天从厂家发，明天才能到手。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为我曾经和这个地方的工程狮合作过，当时我搞的是server和router
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 当时在场的还有个天融信的
<jyf> onlylove: 你找到工作了？
<onlylove> jyf: 肿么了，你有工作机会给我？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过弄台 openwrt 的小路由器家里玩儿也不错
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总有路由器出么
<onlylove> jyf: 我在考虑要不要趁现在，考个vcp然后继续考vcap，那样我以后身价能高点？
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃打算把侯总家里搬空么
<imtxc> onlylove: 这厂现在被收购改名儿了，没有 lenovo 头了
<onlylove> imtxc: 叫啥？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你太小看侯总，他家库存很多啊
<onlylove> imtxc: cisco?还是j记？
<imtxc> 要是姓 cisco 了，哥还愁没有路由器？
<onlylove> 如果J记也应该不缺
<jyf> onlylove: 我只是问问你而已
<onlylove> jyf: 这里面很少有人关心我有没有上班啊
<jyf> onlylove: 这里也很少有人跟我真诚的聊天
<freeflying> imtxc, 有个ddwrt的linksys
<imtxc> freeflying: 不早说嘛
<imtxc> freeflying: 哪个型号
<freeflying> imtxc, 之前不是告诉你了吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 好像是…… 我忘记了
<imtxc> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.45.FVAnea&id=5727184208 是这个？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 无线路由器 双WAN口TOMATO思科PPPOE服务器4网有线宽带叠加多拨DD-淘宝网
<imtxc> 不对，好像记得不是这样的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 设置语言失败,怎么办. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451800 sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales sudo locale-gen zh_CN 统计信息: 发表于 由 cl17726 — 2013-11-07 13:37
<imtxc> freeflying: 记得好像是个扁的
<onlylove> imtxc: 这54M的……还有，侯总家开网店的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我记错了，他的不是这个
<iIlL10Oo> 淘宝上面镜片也不贵
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37131
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软缩小下任CEO遴选范围
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 哪个型号呢？ flash 多大？
<freeflying> imtxc, 实际上我有两个
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然有时间吹水了，说明一切安好啊。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙,早上找你帮我写个脚本呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 没看到，啥脚本？
<freeflying> gfrog, 他们charm写的有问题,等他们呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, charm给力的话今天我们能完成了
<imtxc> freeflying: …………
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，然后周末就可以撤退了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我周五晚上就回家啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 看到没有………… 他闲置俩。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 闲置3个
<imtxc> freeflying: 甚好，赶快忙玩周五回来给我发路由器来。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 看到没有，他限制仨。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕！
<imtxc> 闲置
<gfrog> freeflying: 早知道乃这么早回来就让乃帮我带NAS了
<onlylove> freeflying: 土豪……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你觉得凭我的能力，能搬空他们家？
<freeflying> gfrog, 告诉过你啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 咱俩一起都搬不空
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 有嘛……
<imtxc> freeflying: 难道说乃忘了型号了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的named莫民奇妙的死了
<freeflying> imtxc, 早王了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼……
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃还有dns服务？
<imtxc> 额
<freeflying> gfrog, forward正常,本地解析死了
<freeflying> onlylove, 这是必须的吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，听起来像是我那天遇到的情况啊，死活解析不出maas node的地址
<gfrog> freeflying: 后来我给cluster 改了个名字，丫的就好了
<freeflying> gfrog, 我重启了named就好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，高端。我上次被折磨了2天
<onlylove> 为啥突然犯困
<freeflying> onlylove, 吃饱了
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:51 
<onlylove> freeflying: 应该不是……我最近几天身体不是太舒服，做地铁都头晕晕的，有晕车的感觉
<freeflying> onlylove, 赶紧去医院检查下吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 前几天才做完入职体检……
<onlylove> freeflying: 一切正常
<gfrog> onlylove: 最近过劳死的不少……
<onlylove> gfrog: 我天天灌水，过劳死，你信？
<gfrog> onlylove: 灌水就不能过劳？
<RainFlying> named 太庞大了，用 dnsmasq 的路过
<onlylove> gfrog: 你赢了……
<RainFlying> 我昨天睡了三个多小时。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 学好Bind很重要
<RainFlying> onlylove: Bind 只在公司里用，自己私用用 dnsmasq
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过我觉得我去看下中医比较好
<onlylove> 这世上是不是有种人，每天只能做很少工作，大部分时间需要休息，不然就会过劳
<imtxc> onlylove: 感冒了吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的路由器是 54M 的还是 150M 的
<onlylove> imtxc: 感冒？没感觉啊……不过前几天确实踢被子了……
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 买个睡袋
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种时候谈感冒似乎不太好，万一被当作流感
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 旅行才会用那个吧，我一人睡双人床都嫌小，我不得买个大号睡袋
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 你在床上滚来滚去，睡袋跟着你的
<freeflying> imtxc, 150
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我的手呢
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<freeflying> gfrog, 蛋蛋不在啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 在的吧…… hangout他
<freeflying> gfrog, 70-persistent-net.rules 装完机器加进去,系统不会再生成了吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 150 啊，很好，收一个
<gfrog> freeflying: 会追加内容
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 每次打开pidgin的Buddy List界面，这个窗口高度都会变小一截。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451802 RT 打开关闭几次后，这个窗口就缩没了。有人遇到这种情况？ Ubuntu 13.10, Unity 桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 Arz — 2013-11-07 14:05
<gfrog> freeflying: 目测已经有了的mac不会再添加了
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个乱序的我只能这么干了, 装完系统后写进去
<onlylove> 神今天居然没吱声，然后跑了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 神也是人，正常
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
 * jiero 买了个便宜的老无线网卡，结果。竟然不能用。。。
 * jiero 网上一搜，因为kernel 3.8的改动，这个不能用了——
<nyfair> jiero: 你需要魔改版的内核，比如kernel-ms
<jiero> nyfair: 。
 * nyfair 昨天去玩了养猪场的新网游，这lj玩意除了捏人，剩下的东西让我觉得智商被玩弄了
<RainFlying> 炉石传说？
<jiero> 泥人？
<jiero> 泥人传说？
<nyfair> RainFlying: 那是北方玻璃渣的
<nyfair> jiero: lj.163.com，简称lj 垃圾
<alvin_rxg> Title: 《龙剑》官方网站― 全自由动作探险，11月6日不删档内测 (@ 163.com)
<jiero> nyfair: ...
<jiero> ny
<nyfair> jiero: 极品属性，由你打造。屠龙宝刀，点击就送
<jiero> ny
<RainFlying> 龙剑就是那个先搞了一个域名开始倒计时，然后时间到的时候换一个域名再搞一个倒计时，然后之后再搞一个倒计时，一个游戏用了十来个域名的坑爹货。
<iMadper> nyfair: 对, 就是这个, 烦死了
<nyfair> 传奇装备，一秒就送。单刷boss，双倍经验
<nyfair> RainFlying: 麻花疼的测灵不是一样下限
<iMadper> nyfair: 天天看视频给我出这广告
 * nyfair 两年钱就去棒子服玩过了
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正俺没想到更好的办法…… 你们要安装的时候就指定好，估计只能这样
<nyfair> 现在在出来，就是见光死的节奏
<nyfair> 不过实话实说，这两游戏捏人系统真心赞啊
<jiero> 捏人？
<jiero> 玩偶？
<nyfair> jiero: diy猪脚造型
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。模型生成系统 :)
<nyfair> 比老滚5要好
<jiero> nyfair: http://makehuman.org/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Home | Makehuman
<jiero> nyfair: 虽然不是游戏
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> imtxc: 晚轮到你
<imtxc> 有人遇到 synergy 导致键盘错乱的情况么，表现就是在 client 端好像 win 键一直被按下去了。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 先按下，进入client松开win
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac896789
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 男子用鳗鱼泡美容澡 被其钻入生殖器直达肾脏 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<iIlL10Oo> 一切皆有可能。。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 这种情况乃都遇见过。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 养猪场？网易？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我是一只小蜗牛，我要一步一步网上爬 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451803 在此之前花了很长一段时间弄电脑。第一次，小红帽无法联网，第二次ubuntu，可以联网，因为其他原因，电脑重装系统没有卸载完全，一直装不起。这次终于完全搞定了，所以要好好珍惜啊。 因为初学，一直 没有搞清楚为什
 * onlylove 被ignore了……
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: ..
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 老滚人物建模一般，盔甲是皮肤，会褶皱...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：启动时提示“不能挂载ubuntu 12.04.3 lts i386” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451804 登录时鼠标没反应，登录后默认壁纸变成蓝色，出现个提示， 提示全文： Error mounting：mount：block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected,mounting read-only mount:wrong fs type,bad option,bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program,or
<^k^> ─> other error In some cases usefull info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so 之前曾想改一下引导顺序，用 cd /ect/grub.d mv …
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我的dokuwiki居然被人水军注册了6000多个帐号
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我也去掺和掺和？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 地址在哪
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 去
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 不是用邮箱注册的吗
<adam8157> 啥?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ...
<lnxfei> MeaCulpa: dokuwiki是什么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 贵 U 的 awesome 还不上 3.5 啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道
<adam8157> onlylove: 在说啥?
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥，meaculpa说他的wiki被水军注册6K帐号
 * adam8157 别说u了 debian我都在等ta作死
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 邮箱可以有很多... lnxfei : 一个wiki
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
 * MeaCulpa X 老是死...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 咋我的linux桌面啥问题都没呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa X死瞧瞧
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> 你们都是瞎JB折腾
 * MeaCulpa 重启去...
<wuneng> 鸟们好
<wuneng> 你们好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子....
<roylez> freeflying: 因为你人是死的，所以桌面死了对你没影响
<freeflying> iMadper, http://item.jd.com/1026627118.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 3M 笔记本电脑12寸系列 黄金隐私保护防窥片 防窥膜 防偷窥 12.1寸261x163mm【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<freeflying> iMadper, 推荐个这玩意吧
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请教一个fvwm的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451806 我这样定义了桌面 SetEnv minDesk 0 SetEnv maxDesk 2 DeskTopSize 2x1 我现在用鼠标移动到屏幕边缘，可以在一个 desktop 中的两个 pager之间切换。 我想按F1和F2分别明确的切换到page 1和page 2 用什么命令可以实现？ 另外用鼠标在屏幕边缘切换的时候，能不能稍
<^k^> ─> 晚有点延迟后才切换。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2013-11-07 15:07
<freeflying> iMadper, 笔记本视角太广也不好啊
<iIlL10Oo> 桌面用 awesome ， 太稳定了
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> freeflying: 哈哈哈 被霓虹人偷窥么
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕铛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
 * adam8157 吐槽候总的低需求
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> roylez: 乃神马时候肉翻啊？
<iMadper> freeflying: 这东西, 我毫无了解... 不过, 只要尺寸对了, 就没事吧?
<roylez> gfrog: 翻你的肉
 * adam8157 目击
<gfrog> roylez: ……
 * MeaCulpa rxvt-unicode居然升级了..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 在客户办公室成问题啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 字宽解决了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚刚公司Fire Drill
<adam8157> roylez: xterm最近貌似有bug, 渲染有问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道，还没升...
<roylez> adam8157: rxvt有问题还不认帐....10多年了
 * gfrog 困爆了，咖啡都不顶用，越喝越想睡
 * MeaCulpa 用幼圆字宽问题不严重
 * iMadper 锥刺股  gfrog
<adam8157> roylez: xterm的作者态度就好很多, 上次报bug证实是fontconfig的问题, 他还帮忙workaround
<freeflying> gfrog, 来帮我干活啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 你不觉得现在说 锥刺骨 很ws么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 困啊……
<iMadper> gfrog: 淫者见淫.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: rxvt上世纪的东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在家看了7季的futurama，2季Grimm
<adam8157> roylez: 我觉得最近vim还是xterm有渲染毛病, 还没确定是谁的
<roylez> adam8157: 这就是写C和写C++的人的区别
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 羡慕啊
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 易讯真不靠谱啊，让丫今天上午送，结果到现在还没送到
<roylez> gfrog: 蛤蟆洞不在送货范围内吧
 * adam8157 张悬唱歌蛮好听, 赞
<gfrog> iMadper: 快把 roylez kick出去……
<freeflying> iMadper, 京东咋卖这么贵啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 这种防窥贴纸, 貌似应该挺便宜的吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: 你确定你这么做是正确的？ lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 一百左右我觉得比较合适吧?
<iMadper> gfrog: 我坚信, 候总在这里, 你不会太过分
 * gfrog lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你还听黄种人流行歌？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Grimm还没砍掉？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是pop
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是pop, 那也没多少黄种人能听
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃竟然歧视黄种人……
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 听听以示支持
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不可以么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道....有什么好看的美剧，魔幻科幻都行
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，你赢了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最近...神盾？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 魔幻的没啥了，科幻的...hardcore的不多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 深蹲看了5集懒得看了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 想了解下被大陆脑残欺负的人
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> 桑心了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还有个什么断电的那个，也很恶心
<gfrog> happyaron: 少年，你该剃头刮胡子了，不然会吓到神他家崽崽的。
<happyaron> gfrog: 胡子刮，头发不剃
<gfrog> happyaron: 你也要长发及腰？ @_@
<adam8157> roylez: 不喜欢rxvt作者长期不merge几个patchset, 搞得衍生版胜过原装
<happyaron> gfrog: 额，没多长的头发
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Dracula?
<freeflying> happyaron, 少年失恋了啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太俗了吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 遇到点不如意而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是俗了点...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在很少正统科幻了，那个，Galactica你看过没以前
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 听说过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可以考虑下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那推荐的，还算正统
<MeaCulpa> 不过太空科幻，人性探讨过多是通病
<roylez> MeaCulpa: firefly看了6集了，也还没觉得特别带劲
<gfrog> adam8157: 把浏览器里保存的帽帽密码都清理掉了，失落，啧啧。
<MeaCulpa> 从startrek开始就喜欢探讨人性
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 确实，人性讨论最恶心了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喜欢校园青春剧么...lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人性个渣渣，futurama最高
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 英式青春剧....Merlin那样的，Atlantis
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 校园....僵尸校园可以看看...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦推荐BS:G. 里面的那个妹子灰长正
<happyaron> 唉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看到现在最牛b的妹子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 屁股会喷火？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 堪称完美
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是，很强壮，又很妩媚...
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥不如意
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 目测也有1.8m
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赶紧把你老婆dump了
<roylez> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ==我上图
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://is.gd/9wIQ2f
<adam8157> gfrog: 我倒是蛮开心拜托rh的nick...
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: galactica caprica six - Google 搜索
<roylez> adam8157: 夏利君
<gfrog> adam8157: 夏利换奔驰，乃当然很爽，lol
<lnxfei> roylez: 你看的什么电视?
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐酱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 外扩了啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 6号人造人，牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不外阔的都是挤压的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要有整体感...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，挤挤我也有事业线了
<lnxfei> MeaCulpa: "不外阔的都是挤压的", 为什么这么说
<freeflying> iMadper, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.wV4ZSm&id=17928054432&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 3M防窥片X220 X230 14.1寸13.3宽屏防窥膜3M防窥屏笔记本防偷窥膜-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫真够肥得啊
<roylez> freeflying: 70kg，有你重？
<onlylove> freeflying: 买那个做啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这妹子比较强壮
<iMadper> freeflying: 这货我从来都没啥了解..
<iMadper> freeflying: 实在是不好出主意
<freeflying> onlylove, 防窥啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃研究下吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥见不得人的？
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我验完bug, 明天deadline
<adam8157> iMadper: 别听他的, 贴了这个IPS就废了, 颜色对比度都挂了
<gfrog> freeflying: 别贴膜啊，用那种外挂的，有人看就挡上，没人的时候摘下来自己爽
<adam8157> roylez: 你的xterm版本多少?
<freeflying> gfrog, 就是这种外挂的
<roylez> adam8157: 297
<happyaron> 用xterm之类的人都是折腾鬼啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 刚刚试了下,还不错
<gfrog> freeflying: tmall那个是贴膜吧
<adam8157> roylez: 有bug, 我去report了...
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕,你的ips真心不咋地啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的ips真心不如retina呢
 * gfrog lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 那乃用啥？rxvt？
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog 不是没有么, 我当然喜欢高分+ips
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这形象比较经典，游戏里很多走穴的，C&C
<lnxfei> //manes
<lnxfei> names
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有StarCraft里面的女王
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 但是翔一样的键盘我忍受不了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的ips不是1366x768么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是
<adam8157> gfrog: 求2560*1600
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都cherry了，还在乎毛线键盘
<adam8157> gfrog: 在家的时候
<gfrog> adam8157: 再买一套
<adam8157> gfrog: 还得再来个无线鼠标和显示器和扩展坞, 求赞助
<happyaron> onlylove: konsole
<gfrog> adam8157: 找YK
<gfrog> happyaron: konsole++
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不是要装KDE么，这些用精简桌面的你考虑下？
<happyaron> onlylove: 换kde呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有各种kde黑呢
<MeaCulpa> konsole...
<happyaron> onlylove: kde黑也换kde吧
<happyaron> 消灭一个黑
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃竟然不是unity党
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • e婶，FVWM问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451807 怎么在函数里面启动一个xterm，并获得该xterm的${w.id} 另外Fvwm中，有没有什么方法检查${w.id}对应的窗口是否已经被销毁 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzbao9999 — 2013-11-07 15:38
<freeflying> gfrog, 这东西好贵啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 难道乃是？
<gfrog> freeflying: 都是高富帅装备，当然贵。我等屌丝的屏幕别人看就看了
<freeflying> gfrog, 不出差就无所谓了
<gfrog> happyaron: 肿么会，我是坚定的KDE党
<onlylove> gfrog: 穷人买不起好本子，可视角度小的可以，不用那东西
<onlylove> gfrog: 看高富帅买了好屏，再遮住
 * adam8157 找到bug了, 赞
<onlylove> adam8157: fix bug没？
<adam8157> onlylove: 我已经定位很细了, 给xterm作者一说就好
<freeflying> gfrog, 都毛年代了啊,还讨论用啥桌面
<freeflying> 其实都是一坨坨的
<gfrog> freeflying: 都换OSX才是正道，lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 还以为你会修好了给作者个patch
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃不是KDE党么，OSX用的啥？
 * gfrog 妈蛋，理财没在窗口期赎回，这个月木钱还卡帐了……
<onlylove> gfrog: 有钱人的生活
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 理财！
<jyf> find ./ -type f -mtime +10 这个 mtime +10是什么意思？
<roylez> gfrog: 土豪
<jyf> cc adam8157
<roylez> jyf: 擦，你太丢人了
<RainFlying> jyf: man find
<jyf> roylez: 我脸皮厚 无所谓
<roylez> jyf: modification time
<jyf> roylez: 说中文
<gfrog> onlylove: MeaCulpa roylez 壕毛线，买不起股票好伐。
<RainFlying> OS X 现在还在用着世界上最先进的文件系统没有之一。
<iMadper> jyf: 最近10小时
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上次雅思的，reassess出来了，L8 R8.5 W6.5 S7
<gfrog> roylez: 碉堡
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 作文加了半分，1000块挣回来了....
<iMadper> jyf: 最近10小时被修改过的文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: nb...
<jyf> iMadper: 那不对啊 我实际出来的结果没那个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天那这次的成绩....1680白交了
<onlylove> 最先进的文件系统不是ZFS么
<iMadper> jyf: 为什么结果里没有, 我不是很清楚, 我也没你现在的环境. 但是, 这个的意思就是最近十小时被修改过
<jyf> iMadper: 正是因为看到结果很奇怪 所以我要来咨询下那个的功能
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来小昭还有刷188送礼品呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都领了三瓶洗衣液了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 啥问题
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 多大？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃哪来的刷借记卡的机会？
<adam8157> gfrog: 市场价15-20
<adam8157> gfrog: 快捷充值就算
<gfrog> adam8157: 还不错啊
<jyf> 没问题了 主席都已经解答了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: mtime +10? 就是10天以上老的文件
<MeaCulpa> jyf: o
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 额  你说是10天 主席和 iMadper 说是10个小时
<jyf> roylez: 究竟是谁可笑？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 啊？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: man page为准
<jyf> 我记得ee是find权威 还是问ee
<iMadper> jyf: 10天
<iMadper> jyf: 是10天, 我记错了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: -mtime n File's data was last modified n*24 hours ago.
<jyf> 擦
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 他们错了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 恩 还是你权威 以后直接cc 你
<MeaCulpa> jyf: cc ee
<iMadper> 貌似还是不对...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是十天以前修改过
<iMadper> jyf: ^^
<iMadper> jyf: 不是10天内修改过, 是10天以前
<jyf> iMadper: 因为带+ 是吧 如果是 -mtime -10 就是最近10天内修改的？
<iMadper> jyf: -mtime -10 我就不知到了, -mtime 10是十天内
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 是啊，+号嘛
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37134
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | badBIOS研究引发质疑
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: -10 是10天内啊，10 是第10天
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 那我错太多了
<gfrog> happyaron: spice 出翔了，妈蛋，启动windows竟然花屏
 * iMadper 还好我脸皮够厚
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 确切的说是 86400秒为一天，和“天”没关系
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: O_o
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: OOO_ooo
<jyf> 我发现我司的crontab里有个脚本居然是删10天以外的运行日志文件
<jyf> 得追究下
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不是很好么，老的删了
<onlylove> jyf: log多了占硬盘
<jyf> 那个是错误日志
<jyf> 没多大的 统统删了不是想追究追不到了么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我不知道这个是绝对的么，比如有人改了下时区...我觉得是绝对时间
<onlylove> jyf: 那就研究下哪个跟着网上的教程瞎写的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 如果是syslog的话本身有推送机制
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 应该有timestamp吧……
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我没有blame你啊 我打的是主席的脸 cc roylez
<happyaron> gfrog: 用rdp吧……
<happyaron> gfrog: spice没戏的……
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 显然不是syslog
<MeaCulpa> -_-
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 就算是删了，只要不是find里面exec那么暴力...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 他那脚本是 find |xargs rm 的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 没有-print0的话文件名空格就傻了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 怎么可能有空格 都是格式化的文件
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你该去抽他，不过这种东西没人在乎的吧
<gfrog> happyaron: qemu不支持
<happyaron> gfrog: 加呗
<happyaron> gfrog: 非要重造轮子么……
<ipython_2000> .net很淡腾!
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我这不是才发现么 而且那人我们boss准备开掉他 我怀疑他是不是收到风声了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: ... 擦，那应该全删了
<adam8157> roylez: cc 你了
<jyf> MeaCulpa:】
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可惜啊，你走的早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚才Fire Drill我去喝了碗鲜芋仙，外加两个鸭肫
 * MeaCulpa 仇恨日光灯，办公室有很多人就是喜欢开灯...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 光线太暗对视力不好
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不喜欢日光灯，觉得难受，晃悠
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 多年前被狗咬到过
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你可以找个朝阳的地方
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Company Policy, 阳光所及不能办公
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我被狗咬过N次，所以很烦狗
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要有窗帘
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 虽然被猫咬过，但是那是我自找的……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不烦，我远咬过更多狗
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 咬过更多狗……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也是不小心在狗进食的时候碰到
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 活得？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 死的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不怎么好吃，其实
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不是碰到进食的时候，我那时候无聊扯猫胡子
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 很久没吃了，小时候吃的多，但真心不好吃
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没吃过……
<MeaCulpa> 猫比较厉害，很多狗鼻子被猫爪过，就莫名的死掉了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以说是自找的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 感染了，狗鼻子很脆弱
<RainFlying> onlylove: 苹果的东西才是世界上最先进的。你看 Lion 当时官网页面就写着 “世界上最先进的操作系统，如今更进一步”。
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: ...
 * MeaCulpa Safari还写着世界上最快的浏览器
<onlylove> RainFlying: 世界上最先进的系统，请跑一下梦幻西游这种过时的游戏吧
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:31 
<onlylove> RainFlying: 星际争霸啥的也行
<adam8157> imtxc: 你们公司销售多么?
<RainFlying> onlylove: 游戏太糟糕了，应该把游戏淘汰掉！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那剑灵？这是棒子国最新的游戏
<imtxc> adam8157: 不清楚啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 糟糕的游戏，淘汰！
<RainFlying> onlylove: OS X 系统不能玩的游戏都是糟糕的游戏，都应该被淘汰。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果游戏不应该存在，那多玩YY吧，我经常用它聊天
<RainFlying> onlylove: 据说 YY 财报很喜人啊。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 实际上YY很卡……
<abinex> YY是要火了么
<onlylove> RainFlying: QQ只有UDP链接，YY有很多TCP的
<abinex> YY比望寝那垃圾如何？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 反正那个东西很卡
<RainFlying> onlylove: QQ 有 TCP 的啊。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你让YY和QQ同时处在不活动的挂机状态试试
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我一个人在屋，一般都想不起来开灯
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 例如今天就又忘了开了
<onlylove> RainFlying: YY的连接数远多于QQ，而且YY仅仅是语音不卡
<onlylove> RainFlying: YY聊天经常会无响应
<imtxc> gfrog: 有单人office的土豪
<onlylove> abinex: 望寝是啥？
<gfrog> imtxc: 这几天没人来而已。我接过了李大爷 adam8157 的班儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<imtxc> ……
<nonme> 有没有人在ubuntu13.10里装过深度音乐的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生了什么
<onlylove> nonme: 没用过深度产品
<nonme> 我觉得在线听歌就它最好了，但是我装不上？
<nonme> :'(
<onlylove> 在线不是有虾米么
<nonme> 虾米是网页的吗？
<nonme> 还是软件的?
<onlylove> https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=ubuntu+%E8%99%BE%E7%B1%B3%E7%94%B5%E5%8F%B0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:zh-CN:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=X1N7Uo-zE-vRiALk5oEI
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable for http://www.google.com.sg/sorry/?continue=http://www.google.com.sg/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2B%25E8%2599%25BE%25E7%25B1%25B3%25E7%2594%25B5%25E5%258F%25B0%26ie%3Dutf-8%26oe%3Dutf-8%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:zh-CN:official%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26gws_rd%3Dcr%26ei%3DX1N7Uo-zE-vRiALk5oEI -- unhandled responsein get head
<nonme> 可以搜索歌曲吗？
<imtxc> freeflying: 侬路由器出不出哇，不出我就下单去了……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 条件不错么
<imtxc> gfrog: 什么时候配秘书
<freeflying> imtxc, 你去我们办公室去拿好了
<gfrog> imtxc: 你来吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 门房儿蛙大爷打开水的时候帮忙看看侯总的路由器是啥型号儿的 ～～
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa iMadper gfrog imtxc happyaron http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a7fe9156gw1eacfqf5mbtj20c809mwfj.jpg
<iMadper> adam8157: 神配图
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> imtxc: 猴总哪有路由器在这
<gfrog> adam8157: 别闹，专心acfan
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .... nb
<imtxc> freeflying: 门房说没有
<freeflying> gfrog, 我有个在QA那边
<imtxc> freeflying: 不让我进去
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪呢？ 收缴了。 lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的有钢板的青轴？
<iMadper> imtxc: 在家用
<imtxc> iMadper: 在公司用啥
<iMadper> imtxc: dell 的一个超薄键盘.
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣来的
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 胜在声音小
<gfrog> freeflying: 还真给我？ 说着玩儿的……
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过我旁边那个人用的是青轴.
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<adam8157> iMadper: 你俩果然在一起了
<gfrog> iMadper: 好吧，看错了，差点以为你说青轴动静小
<gfrog> adam8157: 一被子啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你快把他领回家吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 不要
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你太霸气了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿过来了
<imtxc> 这就被抢走了啊
<adam8157> iMadper: dzhu成天在你旁边啪啪啪?
<iMadper> adam8157: ??
<iMadper> adam8157: 请用清晰的语言描述.
<gfrog> adam8157: 他那个青轴，当年在我位子上都能听见啪啪啪……
<iGoogle> 谁青轴，没道德的家伙。
<MeaCulpa> ....
<gfrog> iGoogle: 是 iMadper 身边的家伙，天天跟他一起啪啪啪。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我现在办公室一个青一个茶一个红
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃怎么忍的……
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜三个键盘的豪当当
<iGoogle> 红？还有这。
<freeflying> gfrog, 咋了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不用忍啊
<iGoogle> gfrog: 。。。可怜的。
 * imtxc 围观
<iMadper> gfrog: 不懂.
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用忍啊
<iGoogle> 好可怜。 gfrog
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<iGoogle> 去肉搏
<gfrog> freeflying: 路由乃下次过来拿吧，俺要那玩意儿没用啊……
<freeflying> gfrog, imtxc 要啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 对了，乃是其中之一
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，那好吧，等他来自提
<freeflying> gfrog, 他其实可以去找 hamo拿
<imtxc> gfrog: 帮忙看看啥型号啊，我得看我要不要得起 cc freeflying
<iGoogle> 。。。蛤蟆是猴总小弟啊。这么快就来了。
<hamo> iGoogle: 啥？
<imtxc> 好快啊
<iGoogle> hamo: http://imagebin.org/276036
 * hamo -________________________________________________-"'
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃还可以召唤蛤蟆出来
<iGoogle> imtxc: 太听话了
<gfrog> imtxc: 刷ddwrt没问题
<imtxc> gfrog: 你目测能多wan 不
<gfrog> imtxc: 不懂你要干毛线
<imtxc> gfrog: 我要把这一个网卡接到两个网络里面去
<iGoogle> imtxc: 要多拨？你用irc干嘛。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不多播啊
<iGoogle> 播！！
<imtxc> iGoogle: 一个网络是公司的局域网
<gfrog> imtxc: 你可以拿去尝试下，不是所有的设备都能实现多wan
<gfrog> imtxc: 实际上就是单独划一个vlan出来了，不过有些设备不支持
<imtxc> 好吧，改天去拿过来试一下
<iGoogle> 估计刷成砖头
<gfrog> imtxc: 你这种把物理隔离连到一起的行为，基本就是找收拾了……
<imtxc> gfrog: 领导同意的。。
<imtxc> 可就是不给多加一个网卡。。。
<hamo> imtxc: 领导在考验你啊
<imtxc> hamo: .....
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac897242
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 小偷盗得7.3万元兴奋得当场面瘫 面部神经崩坏 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog> hamo: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/22631
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 【捡肥皂的小黄人】好吧，你们要的小“黄”人_玩模乐器_晒物广场_什么值得买
<imtxc> gfrog: 儿童套餐你能吃饱？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 没长头发的吧。
<gfrog> imtxc: 减肥啊。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哈？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 这不是麦当当的……
<iGoogle> 小黄豆，没见长头发的
<gfrog> adam8157: 又来了…… http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/unlimited-2-off-coupons-l-lothing-is-available--superimposed/
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: 服装无限制8折券李维斯、LEE可用，叠加Levi's Lowest Prices of the Year活动 505、511、514、569等众多牛仔裤以及儿童牛仔裤直接再8折好价 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<adam8157> gfrog: 恁又要买啥?
<adam8157> gfrog: 买双皮鞋吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 无爱
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，505是拉链的，你该买这个的
<adam8157> gfrog: fit 是宽版
<adam8157> gfrog: button fly也还行
<adam8157> iMadper: http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DigW3e1G/YzB0x.jpg
<iMadper> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈蛤~
<MeaCulpa> 505 经典款
<MeaCulpa> 无他
<iMadper> adam8157: 大家不都是来描述悲剧吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 看到别人悲剧, 我一般都回一条喜大普奔~
<adam8157> iMadper: 高级黑嘛
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 赞!
<MeaCulpa> 我在菲律宾买到过521...超低腰，自己胡邹的型号
<adam8157> iMadper: 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情
<gfrog> adam8157: 腰带好贵啊，擦
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: yoo，露臀装嘛？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...你看那个527
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 521就是比527更直通，裤腿大点
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一般人不用想，505经典
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 话说实体outlet比这个便宜啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我那时候买了4条28刀
<MeaCulpa> 不过过了打折正常应该45刀
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 还是比国内便宜太多，但是牛仔裤很重，运费厉害点
 * MeaCulpa 下班下班
<MeaCulpa> sleep $(dc -e '60 60 * 2*pq'); emerge -uDN --keep-going world; emerge @preserved-rebuild;
<MeaCulpa> wtf
<jiero> adam8157:  企鹅竟然接受了我退货要求，然后打电话说全额返还积分，东西给我了。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 一条1胖多，大概得10刀运费
<nyfair> >>>1.0-0.99
<nyfair> >>>0.0099999999901
<nyfair> 这问题怎么解决？
<jiero> gfrog。。。你对 MeaCulpa 说1胖多。。。我的感觉是一酷胖对比。
<adam8157> jiero: 啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 擦，4条28，哪里？ 去抢
<jiero> adam8157: 因为东西太便宜，退货麻烦
<adam8157> jiero: 你买的啥
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://www.amazon.com/Despicable-Me-Minion-Stuart-Laughing/dp/B00BSWRWR8/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_d_4
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Despicable-Me-Minion-Stuart-Laughing/dp/B00BSWRWR8/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_d_4 -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog> nyfair: (1.0 * 100 - 0.99 * 100) / 100.0
<gfrog> nyfair: python的浮点数讨厌到暴
<jiero> adam8157: 就个无线网卡
<jusss> http://tech.qq.com/zt2013/newtwitter/index.htm?pgv_ref=aio2012&ptlang=2052
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Twitter正式IPO_腾讯科技_腾讯网
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying 贵社在海淀黄庄？
<gfrog> imtxc: yep
<iGoogle> gfrog: 抢钱哦。太贵。z.cn就搞。
<jiero> 爱狗狗跑了
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。什么无线网卡芯片合适啊。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 快的 还是兼容性好的?
<hamo> adam8157: 你当妈了？
 * hamo 赞！
<nyfair> gfrog: 我又有新问题了
<hamo> gfrog: 赞啊
<adam8157> hamo: 没这条件
<adam8157> hamo: 你竟然在
<nyfair> def minus(oo,xx):
<nyfair> return oo-xx
<nyfair> minus(1.0,0.99)
<nyfair> 为什么这个就正常？
<hamo> nyfair: 你如果return ooxx 就什么都正常了
 * hamo 起名字是学问啊...
<nyfair> hamo: 没天理啊，我加个function封装下,oo-xx的逻辑就不一样了？
<nyfair> hamo: 这是什么狗屁语言！
<jusss> hamo: 你用过win下的select函数吗？c语言
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=451811
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: 小学1年级数学题，求解惑 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<nyfair> 我发在这里了
<imtxc> ...
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 小学数学题，求解惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451811 /bin/python2 >>> 1.0-0.99 0.010000000000000009 >>> def minus(oo,xx): ... return oo-xx ... >>> print(minus(1.0,0.99)) 0.01 统计信息: 发表于 由 nyfair — 2013-11-07 18:19
<jiero> hamo: 推荐我一个独立usb无线网卡，要kernel 3.8之后都内建支持的
<saimazoon> 大家好
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点.  18:35 
<saimazoon> 有人吗？
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点.  18:35 
<saimazoon> 那是北京的时间吗？
<saimazoon> ^k^是不是机器人
<^k^> saimazoon, 如果我能帮助它。  18:37 
<saimazoon> 不能
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GIMP离开SourceForge，改用FTP发布软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451813 图像编辑自由软件GIMP在其首页 宣布 ，它将停止通过开源软件托管平台SourceForge分发软件，改用 FTP 提供软件下载。原因是SourceForge开始推广其安装程序，在自由软件包中捆绑了第三方应用。GIMP表示它不支持这一行为，因此决定离
<jiero> saimazoon: 鹅哦哦
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛好名字
<hamo> roylez: 渣席...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog: 麦当劳坑爹啊
<roylez> hamo: 是不是因为他家不卖猪肉汤？
<hamo> roylez: ...
<kenny__> ?
<roylez> kenny__: hamo 是回回
 * hamo 肥家...
<roylez> hamo: 慢蹦
<gfrog> hamo: 慢肥
<roylez> gfrog hamo 你俩机油
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<lainme> roylez: 晚上好
<wuneng> 你们好
<happyaron> gfrog: 你们为啥这么晚还meeting？
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> gfrog: 那工作时间怎么算？
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道，乱成一团
<happyaron> 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc_away
 * jiero 发现自己在所有大型网络商城购物的，都退过货
 * jiero 从 京东 易迅 苏宁 天猫 淘宝 亚马逊 退过货。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救命啊，救命啊，救命啊apt-get install 一直卡在 0%[正在等待报头] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451814 ubuntu-gnome-13.10 的系统， 在windows下，用virtualbox安装的ubuntu可以迅速下载软件，但是安装在硬盘上的ubuntu就一直0%，同样的网络，同样的源（默认的），安装什么软件都0%。 实在想不出virtualbox安装
<^k^> ─> 和硬盘安装有什么区别。换源啊，删除/var/cache/apt/archives/下的文件～ 能在网上找到的方法都试过，还是不 …
<sen_> hi，大家好啊
<jiero> sen_: 好
<jiero> sen_: 何事？
<jiero> alpha080: 孩子长大了吗？
<jiero> iMadper: 推荐一个适合新linux的 无线网卡吧？普通的就好了。
 * jiero 买了个宣传支持linux的，然后发现到3.8kernel改动之前是听好用的
<iMadper> jiero: 随便找个atheros芯片的都行吧
<iMadper> jiero: atheros一直支持的挺好的
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。你知道哪些用这个么，现在一般不标芯片
<iMadper> jiero: 我去搜搜
<jiero> iMadper: 我看到一个 comfast 不过上次用这个牌子的觉得太可怕，温度烫啊，到90度了
<iMadper> jiero: RTL8188 是不是支持的也挺好的?
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 这个等明天问问 adam吧, 他专门做这块儿的
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。刚才问他，但是我恰好去做饭错过了。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我买的是 RTL 8179 方案，好像就是 RTL8188 http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1344
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: RTL8188EUS wireless devices in Linux Mint 13 - Linux Mint Community
<iMadper> jiero: 现在的kernel还不行?
<jiero> iMadper: 据说kernel 3.8之后不行了
<iMadper> jiero: 啊? 一般不会有大的regression吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 编译不过，好像是内核变动
<jiero> iMadper: 我懒。
<iMadper> 没有built-in的驱动?
<jiero> iMadper: 没
<jiero> iMadper: 或者说坏了
<jiero> 一个人需要一个包个人护理用具，真麻烦。。。
<jiero> 人长那么多毛好麻烦。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 坏了? 其实我不是很相信, 不过, 我手头没有工具帮你测试.
<conflagrant> anybody familiar with vim
<jiero> iMadper: 你可以查查 0bda:8179 今年的错误
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我去看看
<iMadper> jiero: 你用的是dkms的版本, 但是api已经变了, 没法编译成功了?
<jiero> iMadper: 可能是吧。我不懂。
<sen__> hi，大家好哦啊
<jiero> iMadper: 对我来说，没有默认解决方案，就算了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<iMadper> jiero: 但是, 我刚才看了好几个, 都是螃蟹的方案
<jiero> iMadper: 螃蟹？
<iGoogle> iMadper: 你改绰号了？叫螃蟹？
<iMadper> jiero: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.eNHeyp&id=18849763194&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ COMFAST WU871N Atheros芯片USB无线网卡WIFI信号WLAN网络接收器-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> iGoogle: realtek嘛, 不是叫螃蟹?
<jiero> iMadper: 就是 comfast 我之前用过一个，太热了，超过70摄氏度
<jiero> 可能芯片不一样会好些？
<imtxc> 时间到底该用 cst 还是 utc...
<jiero> imtxc: 我无法理解
<jiero> utc
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 那就没办法了..
<iMadper> imtxc: cst
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用了 cst 啊，可还是快8个小时
<iMadper> imtxc: timedatectl  show me
<jiero> iMadper: 好像usb网卡多数都是你说的螃蟹方案
<imtxc>       Local time: Fri 2013-11-08 05:06:10 CST
<imtxc>   Universal time: Thu 2013-11-07 21:06:10 UTC
<imtxc>         Timezone: Asia/Shanghai (CST, +0800)
<iMadper> jiero: 不一定, 以前d-link就喜欢用ralink
<iMadper> imtxc: 发现问题了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的utc设置错了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是为嘛，一直没搞懂时间的概念
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己把时间设置快了8个小时呀
<imtxc> 我是 hwclock --hctosys 的
<imtxc> 每次开机就这样
<iMadper> imtxc: hwclock的是utc时间...
<imtxc> 额……
<jiero> iMadper: 那 ralink 的也行？
<iMadper> jiero: 我之前用, 没问题.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我应该怎么改？ 直接用 date -s ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫贴全了呀, 你开ntp, 然后同步一下时间不就行了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 同步完了之后, hwclock -w 写入到硬件
<iMadper> imtxc: 就没事了
<imtxc> iMadper:       Local time: Thu 2013-11-07 00:00:12 CST
<imtxc>   Universal time: Wed 2013-11-06 16:00:12 UTC
<imtxc>         Timezone: Asia/Shanghai (CST, +0800)
<imtxc>      NTP enabled: n/a
<imtxc> NTP synchronized: no
<imtxc>  RTC in local TZ: no
<imtxc>       DST active: n/a
<^k^> imtxc:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 你第一天来吗... 不贴到别的网站....
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> 才5行嘛
<imtxc> 怎么是7行。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 会数数吗?
<imtxc> 马蛋，先治疗眼睛
<jiero> imtxc: 多了两个镜片所以是七行
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<iMadper> imtxc: sudo ntpdate clock.redhat.com
<iMadper> imtxc: 执行一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是时间就对了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后 hwclock -w?
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么说来，是我的utc时间设置快了
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在时间都对了吧?
<sen__> >_<
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，我用多的贵帽最好用的服务就是这个 clock.redhat.com 了
<iMadper> imtxc: :-)
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这个 Q&A 不是更赞?
<imtxc> 对啊，rh 的 QA 和 C社的门房都靠谱
<imtxc> iMadper: 你回家座几号线？
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<iMadper> imtxc: 10 + 6
<jiero> imtxc: 发张裸照？
<imtxc> jiero: 不看
<jiero> imtxc: 你不发？
<imtxc> 当然不发
<jiero> 色彩。显示器。
<jiero> imtxc: 耳机真的能煲么？
<imtxc> jiero: 堡耳朵啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我的耳廓太宽，平耳的耳机仍会被堵住怎么办？
<imtxc> jiero: 不会吧，买开放式的耳机，能包住大多数的人耳朵啊，猪八戒除外
<jiero> imtxc: 发现耳机的声孔大多还是堵在了耳朵上，而不是耳洞上
<jiero> imtxc: 说错了，是平头
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> jiero: 上定制？ cc iMadper
 * iMadper 苦海无涯, 回头是岸
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:
<gfrog> imtxc: iMadper 能出动静就行呗，还能比笔记本喇叭差？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我刚用电脑的时候觉得笔记本喇叭很赞……
<gfrog> imtxc: 我现在觉得也很赞
<jiero> imtxc: 所以还是只能入耳式或者头罩
<iMadper> gfrog: 我觉得, 蜂鸣器就很赞了
<imtxc> gfrog: 因为乃有独立办公室！
 * gfrog 以至于现在买显示器都找带喇叭的。
<gfrog> imtxc: 下周起就没有了
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕！
 * gfrog 壕大大随手丢出来的都是cisco啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog, 又是一堆的问题了
<jusss> iMadper: 现在有带蜂鸣器的笔记本？
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<imtxc> jusss: 自己买嘛
<jusss> imtxc: 外接蜂鸣器？
<jiero> gfrog 国内很少见啊
 * jiero 记得学校里是机箱带喇叭的
<jiero> gfrog下周起你和秘书小姐公用办公室？
<gfrog> jiero: 还有各种怪大叔 cc freeflying
<jiero> gfrog 呃。你是普通小怪叔叔
<freeflying> gfrog_still_work, 基蛙
<mao_> 没有人说话？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 龙井的wineTM2009任务栏的图标消失，怎么办？求路过的大神帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451819 vlc全屏后，图标消失;玩游戏全屏后，图标消失;虚拟机全屏后，图标消失;反正只要有程序全屏后，wineTM2009在任务栏的图标就消失。 此时，如果开dash（用的unity），就能看到在任务栏里有一个模
<^k^> ─> 糊的TM的图标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kexul — 2013-11-07 22:17
<jusss> iMadper: "在调用select函数时，readfds、writefds和exceptfds三个参数至少有一个为非空。并且在该非空的参数中，必须至少包含一个套接字。否则select函数将没有任何套接字可以等待。" 那套接字还能用0吗？ stdin
<jusss> iMadper: 我使用select函数，返回值为-1, perror说NO error
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求助，配置网络问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451822 两台linux电脑，一块linux开发板。 开发板上有两个网卡，eth0 192.168.2.2 eth1 192.168.3.3 电脑A网卡eth0 192.168.2.10 接开发板eth0 电脑B网卡eth0 192.168.3.10 接开发板eth1 我想在电脑B上ping 电脑A的ip ping 192.168.2.10 步骤：我在电脑B上添加了默
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10稳定了没？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451824 13.10稳定了没？ 源里面有没有qt5呢？ 听说新版本编译速度很快，在qt creator里面。 现用13.04，等稳定了再换。小白鼠们快快来回答我呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 qtiewnil — 2013-11-07 22:39
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:46 
<jusss> windows下除了select()还有其它这种函数
<jusss> Any two of the parameters, readfds, writefds, or exceptfds, can be given as null. At least one must be non-null, and any non-null descriptor set must contain at least one handle to a socket.
<jusss> 可是我要监视stdin 呀，不fd_set 0怎么监视
<gfrog_still_work> test
<^k^> gfrog_still_work:点点点.  23:04 
<kkkware> irssi 如何删除当前配置
<kkkware> ？
<macint0sh> 有在石家庄的吗？
<iGoogle> kkkware: ~/.irssi这样的目录找找。或者.config下（估计irssi还没这么先进）
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:31 
<wuneng> 没有
<jusss> win下有select的替代函数吗？
<jusss> 因为我需要用slelect监视键盘输入
<kkkware> mv ~/.irssi ~/irssi-old-backup  搞定的
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 小光哪里去了？
<^k^> 05:12
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:12
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 在吗？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu.org.cn  ssl error ???
 * hoxily morning all...
<knownbad> Moaning
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-08
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ART登场，Android要和核心虚拟机Dalvik说再见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451828 Dalvik是Android的核心组成部分之一，Android上的应用程序需要依靠它才可以正常运行。现在Google准备用新的运行环境ART来替代它。在最新的Android4.4上，有两个运行环境供开发者选择——默认的Dalvik和测试中的ART。 在以前的
<jiero> iMadper:  是给你闺蜜买东西的时候了 http://global.rakuten.com/zh-cn/event/freeshipping/?l-id=rgm_1154
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Rakuten: 国际直邮免运费 - 乐天市场网购日本时尚！
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 11.11吗?
<iMadper> jiero: 不用买吧?
<xiaojunyu> --
<xiaojunyu> 有人否- -
<Niac> moring .一直死机的 ubuntu
<Niac> morning
<vipzrx> 早
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu13.04不能直接升级到13.10吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451831 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade没反应………… 难道是因为我装了nv的专有驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 葉月樣 — 2013-11-08 9:06
<MeaCulpa> 早
<Niac> 为什么我的ubuntu总是死机啊 和flash有关吗
<Niac> 一般就开下网页视频而已
<jiero> Niac: 硬件坏了就死了
<Niac> 我也感觉是硬件有点问题
<Niac> 可是怎么确定具体原因呢
<vipzrx> 换个xp试试能不能用，可以确定是不是硬件问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37143
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google将用ART运行时替代Dalvik
<eexpress> Niac: 忍2天，不开flash试试，不就成了。
<vipzrx> 或者用unetbootin 做个干净的ubuntu live cd ，看看你的问题还出现吗？ 确定一下是不是你安装之后，你的设置导致了问题
<eexpress> vipzrx: 馊主意吧。还动系统测试。
<vipzrx> 他要确定硬件问题的
<Niac> 绝对干净的系统，都没来得及装什么软件
<eexpress> 测不出
<Niac> 感觉用windows 7都没有怎么死机的啊
<vipzrx> 绝对干净的系统，都没来得及装什么软件 ？ 没有安装flash吗？
<eexpress> 比如acpi的设置不兼容，你咋测得出
<vipzrx> 我不知道
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37141
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想确实考虑收购黑莓
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 确实...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37139
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 神秘的中国卫星
<jiero> Niac: 另外，笔记本比较容易死机
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨这么早
<jiero> onlylove: 新闻bot啊
<vipzrx> 都是一个网站上的
<Niac> jiero 可能电源那里的确有点问题
<eexpress> jiero: 哪天都是啊
<jiero> eexpress: 勤奋
<jiero> Niac: 就我使用windows 7 几天的经验，win7在硬件错误时更容易死机
<Niac> 貌似以前用12.04的时候不怎么死机的
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm 怎么实现移动窗口到屏幕边缘的时候变成半窗口大小 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451832 类似win7 和kde4的那种效果。我现在用键盘和函数可以实现，但是不知道用什么函数可以捕捉到窗口被移动到边缘的情况。 # # 靠左边停靠 # DestroyFunc HmyRMax AddToFunc HmyRMax + I Move 61 0 + I Resize 39 100 + I Move -0 w 统计
<^k^> ─> 信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2013-11-08 9:52
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Slackware Linux 14.1 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451833 Slackware Linux 14.1 Release 正式发布。 某些新特性： 内核版本 3.10.17； glibc 版本 2.17； X11R7.7； gcc-4.8.2 以及 LLVM 和 Clang； x86_64 版支持从 UEFI 安装和启动； Apache 2.4.6， PHP 5.4.20，Perl 5.18.1，Python 2.7.5，Ruby 1.9.3-p448，Subversion 1.7.13, git-1.8.4，mercurial-2.
<^k^> ─> 7.2； Konqueror 4.10.5，SeaMonkey 2.21，Mozilla Firefox ESR 24.1； The KDE Software Compilation 4.10.5 Xfce 4.10.1； 一些基于 GTK+ …
<onlylove> slackware都用3.10了
<RainFlying> OpenBSD 都 5.x 了
<onlylove> 我说的是slackware用的kernel
<RainFlying> Debian 也 3.10 了好像
<onlylove> 要比版本号码
<iMadper> .... nvidia 完胜
<onlylove> 谁敢和Chrome飙，除了Firefox
<RainFlying> Office。 版本已经从 1.0 到 2014 了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 呃。 kv3000？
<jiero> kv300
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> kv5
<jiero> onlylove: 彪小版本？
<jiero> onlylove: 话说哪个小版本最彪？
<RainFlying> jiero: KV3000 是软件名称吧？那个 3000 好像是软件名不是版本号？
<jiero> onlylove: 我知道wesnoth会有*.13这种
<jiero> RainFlying: office 2014不一样么
<onlylove> RainFlying: kv3000指的是，我可以kill 3000种virus
<RainFlying> jiero: 这就是传说中的无敌杀人王-要你命 3000 吗？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 而且office的例子不恰当，比方说金山的wps，虽然号称是20xx但是实际版本仍旧是office6
<jiero> onlylove: 内部号仍然是 office 6？
<RainFlying> onlylove: Office 2014 版本号十几上好像是 Office 14 ？
<jiero> 能彪版本的都是特别小或者特别大的项目
<jiero> 阿当还没来
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian stable安装debian sid到软件版本有什么影响？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451834 我需要安装handbrake0.99，但是提示libc6版本过低（libc6>2.15），稳定版最高为2.13，我去下载了libc2.17 for debian sid，但是不知道安装过后有什么后果吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 anachronistic — 2013-11-08 10:05
<onlylove> jiero: wps就是office6，你可以打开文件夹看
<onlylove> jiero: ms的忘了是多少 ，office2003是office11
<onlylove> 恩，libre现在是4
<RainFlying> Ubuntu 论坛太神奇了， Debian 被列在“衍生发行版”里
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还有arch呢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问：关于设置terminal快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451835 可以使用默认快捷键 Ctrl+Alt+t 新建一个 terminal，请问，有没有方法可以快速切换到已经打开的 terminal。 统计信息: 发表于 由 makttub — 2013-11-08 10:19
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还有opensuse
<jiero> RainFlying: 是 linux 衍生发行版？
<jiero> 哦。分区标题都那种颜色了你还看得到
<chenxiongfei> ;-)
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上是其他发行版
<onlylove> jiero:  	其它类Unix OS发行版  其它Linux/Unix/BSD/OSX等发行版讨论  子版面: Arch发行版, Debian发行版, OpenSUSE发行版
<chenxiongfei> |-)
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6379771
<jiero> freeflying: 推荐无线网卡好用的。
<jiero> freef
<jiero> freeflying: 当妈还不到，什么时候他上班？
<Niac> 神 啊，要不毁了javascript，要不毁了我
<jiero> Niac: 毁了你\
<jiero> Niac: 你还有选择么？
<AndChat500> iMadper: 有没有select函数一样的替代函数？
<iMadper> AndChat500: poll
<iMadper> AndChat500: epoll
<gfrog> iMadper: 刚才过去raycom了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你还活着?
<gfrog> jiero: 壕基铛今天不回来了，丫的今天off
<iMadper> gfrog: 看来 onlylove 中刀之前都来不及关机
<AndChat500> iMadper: windows下呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 啊，活着，唉，刚才没见有人来……
<iMadper> AndChat500: 自己查吧那就. 不过, posix标准, windows也支持吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: onlylove 没上楼，贵科气场太强大，我在门口灰溜溜的跑了
<iMadper> AndChat500: jusss, 自己去查
<AndChat500> iMadper: windows的select好像不能监视stdin
<iMadper> AndChat500: 我没在win下写过程序
<AndChat500> iMadper: 你知道是我
<iMadper> AndChat500: 知道呀
<AndChat500> …
<jiero> gfrog不是吧。
<imtxc> iMadper: 有俩接口的显卡都能接双显示器吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 对.
 * jiero 就从了 iMadper ，买那个 comfast 试试吧。。
<iMadper> jiero: 赞.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就好，我买条线去。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<sen_> 逛了一圈，还是这个扯淡的多啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 等下, 啥显卡?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没看。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: linux下面的intel核心显卡, 只能开两个显示器.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是说台式机吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 那可以, 买去吧
<maxiaojun> 有人能幫忙測試下這個sru嗎？涉及12.04-13.04的unzip：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/1199239
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ ti: Bug #1199239 “[SRU] unzip list utf-8 (non-ascii) filenames as ??...” : Bugs : “unzip” package : Ubuntu
 * jiero 想起以前以一台机子带动10个显示器10人使用的linux案例，真的么？
<iMadper> jiero: 很可能. 早先的vax不就这么干嘛~
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你自己不就是reproter吗?
<jiero> vaxo
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你测试在你这里没有以前的问题了, 你就回复说verified就行了
<maxiaojun> 但是涉及3個版本啊，我只有12.04
<onlylove> iMadper: 前几天Nv不是说为了平衡驱动，把lin从4屏变成3了么
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 不过我还是不知道什么显卡支持10屏。而且是crt年代
<iMadper> onlylove: vax时代, 估计nv还没成立或者刚刚成立吧?
<maxiaojun> （而且理論上測試也要是多個數據點才好啊）
<jiero> 难道插10块显卡？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 其实你自己verified就够了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还是觉得那些照片里面一堆显示器的比较牛叉
<AndChat500> multi-seat
<onlylove> iMadper: 那种桌子上摆一排，然后上面挂一排的
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 無語
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说的是保安的监控室?
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是……
<AndChat500> iMadper: win下怎么监视键盘输入呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 国外电影里，还有那些照片啥的
<iMadper> AndChat500: 我没在win下写过程序   --  这句话有多难理解?
<onlylove> AndChat500: keylog，和你说了，木马怎么干你就怎么干
<maxiaojun> AndChat500: GetAsyncKeyState
<AndChat500> onlylove: maxiaojun ，哦
<RainFlying> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms646280%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ WM_KEYDOWN message (Windows)
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 監視應該是試圖聽別人窗口的消息吧...
<RainFlying> 加个钩子然后监控按键，应该不管在哪个窗口输入的都能截获到吧
<AndChat500> RainFlying: …会被杀毒软件干掉吧
<RainFlying> AndChat500: 先把杀毒软件干掉。
<AndChat500> RainFlying: …
<iMadper> AndChat500: 应该不会.
<AndChat500> win下真麻烦…以前只有select（1，fd，null，null，，）就行了
<onlylove> AndChat500: 肯定会被报，360啥的交保护费就好了
<onlylove> AndChat500: 不过你可以加壳
<RainFlying> onlylove: 加壳也能被解的。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 还是买通安全厂商比较靠谱
<AndChat500> onlylove: 加壳…
<onlylove> RainFlying: 除了kaspersky这些变态的，你稍微多几层，Rising就没治了
<maxiaojun> AndChat500: select也只是你自己程序的stdin啊...
<maxiaojun> 其實如果你只是想看看自己的程序有沒有鍵盤輸入...其實有個東西叫conio.h
<maxiaojun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conio.h
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: conio.h - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dtwisy> debian sid 分辨率不对，怎么搞？
<jiero> dtwisy:  xrandr 搞，似乎有 xrandr的gui
<jiero> dtwisy: 没能认出来
<maxiaojun> 從最早用RH 8.0開始就沒完全搞懂過X的設置分辨率...
<maxiaojun> 不過現在遇到的機器都不用配置分辨率了...
<jiero> maxiaojun: 有时候碰到就鄙视仍然不搞出这个强制图形设置的界面。
<maxiaojun> 「仍然不搞出这个强制图形设置的界面」沒完全看懂
<jiero> dtwisy:  http://www.lubuntu.net/tags/arandr
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: arandr | lubuntu
 * jiero 奇怪每天自己都傻。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 咋就这两个帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451837 以前的帖子呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 djh0558 — 2013-11-08 12:17
<maxiaojun> 新版面...
<jiero> freeflying: 土豪。http://product.suning.com/102614002.html  这个适合你
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 闪迪(SanDisk) TF存储卡 64G(CLASS10)【报价、价格、评测、参数】_手机存储卡_苏宁易购
 * jiero 一直想要一个刷手机。
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 很少有背包足够轻的，轻的都不会低价。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 包？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯双肩背包
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 包要能保护里面的软质内容，轻的包都是废物
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 除非里面塞满文件夹
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 轻的也能保护的就贵了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我这包自身2kg
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是啊，有骨架的有轻的，就牛逼了
<RainFlying> 包对我来说最重要的参数就是要大！比如 60L+ 的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 再大，放一点点东西就变形了，还是白搭
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你要那么大包代替旅行箱还是装水
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我现在出行背的东西经常是 10kg + 的，太小了装不了多少东西。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 苏宁易购竟然买4元钱的豆子都免运费。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 买个旅行箱好了，如果是远门，近路的话……什么东西10KG，相机加一堆镜头？
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 原始积累
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。竞争对手们，要求员工都买1块钱的东西免运费，一周一次压榨
<MeaCulpa> qia钱多无妨
<RainFlying> onlylove: 一个笔记本，一个 15x70 的双筒望远镜，一个单反，不过只有一个 18-200 的狗头，一个 Nexus 4，一个 Dell SK-8115, 一个鼠标，一个路由器，一个 14500mAh 的移动电源，有的时候再加一个笔记本，再加一个 iPad，然后一堆的充电器和线，还有一大包钥匙，还有各种杂物一时想不起来有啥。
<RainFlying> onlylove: Nexus 10 不是 Nexus 4
<jiero> RainFlying: 你是什么东西啊。。。
 * jiero 受不了带着一堆电器出门的。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 反正就是一个包背出去，然后我就可以一个星期不回家也不会无聊了。
<RainFlying> 有的时候还会带一个破逼单筒望远镜，不过那个望远镜一个就已经 10kg+ 了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 笔记本可以换成ultra的，双筒望远镜来做什么？18～200，镜头不小吧？键盘要来做啥，本子的凑合下，再加一个笔记本和ipad……你要作甚
<onlylove> RainFlying: 靠，你出门背着天文镜好了……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 笔记本是超极本，1.4kg， 望远镜重量 1.35 kg。18-200 是有点大。键盘是给平板用的。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 那破逼的单筒望远镜就是天文望远镜啊。
<RainFlying> 之前本来想买一个信达 150750 的望远镜的，但是 30kg 左右，携带不方便。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你还是买个旅行箱吧……
<jiero> onlylove: 这就是屌丝的武装了
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈
<RainFlying> onlylove: 旅行箱有啊，一个 28 寸的，一个 20 寸的，都是万向轮 TSA 锁的，不过拖着这么大的东西不方便，背着包就方便多了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我倒是想再买个万向轮的，现在这个没坏……算了吧……
 * jyf 考虑入两个btc来做短线
<jiero> jyf: btc？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 小的那个箱子是因为当时从公司往魔都带电磁炉什么的不方便所以买的，20 寸，175 大洋，所谓的厂里定制的带厂里 Logo 的箱子。
<jiero> jyf: 买了 twitter 股票么
<onlylove> jyf: 没见前几天刚有人被偷？
<jyf> jiero: 没意义
<jyf> onlylove: 意外总会有啊 何况那是托管的
<jiero> jyf: 开盘的时候买了，现在卖就已经赚到了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37144
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 抗生素抵抗基因扩散到野生动植物
 * gfrog 妈蛋，竟然被快递挂电话了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37138
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比特币钱包Inputs.io失窃价值百万美元的比特币
<jiero> gfrog 你太弱了
<gfrog> jiero: ...
<jiero> gfrog 感觉你和onlylove最像软妹子
<jyf> jiero: 我对股票不感冒
 * jiero 的感觉一直不靠谱
<jyf> onlylove: 那是钱包 托管在别人那的 当然有可能丢 如果是你自己保持那个公钥密钥 除非别人窃取你的key 否则是不会被偷的
<RainFlying> 引用一段。
<onlylove> jiero: 哦……你这次感觉还是比较靠谱的……
<jiero> jyf: 放在 闪存盘李
<RainFlying> [16:28:32]  <tom>	 did you see the inputs.io bitcoin hack?
<RainFlying> [16:28:41]  <tom>	 4100 btc... just over $1million
<RainFlying> [16:33:05]  <mauro>	 yes, saw that. lucky guy
<RainFlying> [16:34:33]  <tom>	 the hacker or the hacked?
<RainFlying> [16:34:39]  <tom>	 haha. it's probably the same guy tbh
<RainFlying> [16:34:51]  <mauro>	 that would be funny
<alvin_rxg> Title: :( (@ inputs.io)
<^k^> RainFlying:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<RainFlying>  "oh woops lost all your bitcoins, i feel bad, but bye"  关于 inputs.io 被黑的事情的评论
<onlylove> RainFlying: 大段的像代码一样贴出去，刷屏会被封的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我需要重新对我自己的“大段文字”定义一下，复制过来的时候就六七行的，以为不算多。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看下topic，一般不超过4行，之前是6
<onlylove> RainFlying: 注意下，是行
<RainFlying> onlylove: OK。话说有什么方便的方法把 IRC 上的记录发送到 paste 上的？
<jyf> RainFlying: 所以别用钱包托管
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看topic
<onlylove> RainFlying: 贴代码的地方
<jyf> RainFlying: 尤其是国内的btc交易所 很恶劣的 价格跌的时候 他们会锁住你 优先让他们自己抛售
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没人管你贴的是不是代码
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我知道你的意思。我是说，在 IRC 客户端里如何方便地贴上去，有没有不用打开浏览器的方法。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 布吉岛……问问他们吧，我的client和browser是一个东西
<RainFlying> jyf: 国内风气就那样。以前学院办公室出通知的时候，办公室助理都是先扣着，等快截止了并且自己也差不多弄好的时候再贴出去。
<ballcat> 谁弄过 vbox 的 efi 方式启动
<lainme> jiero: 中午好
<iMadper> ballcat: efi我弄过, vbox没弄过
<RainFlying> ballcat: 尝试过，失败，在 VMWare 里倒是轻松装了一个 OS X
<ballcat> grub-install 时说 couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing efi variables
<ballcat> 可是 efivars 目录是有东西的
<iMadper> ballcat: 说明你没加载 efivars这个module
<iMadper> ballcat: 有东西?
<ballcat> iMadper: 我都 Y 了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 江湖告急！！！ 求大神进来看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451838 升级时出现问题 正在读取软件包列表... 有错误！ E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en%5fGB E: 无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状
<^k^> ─> 态文件。 求解决办法啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 interui — 2013-11-08 12:57
<iMadper> 什么叫 "我都 Y 了"
<ballcat> 看了一下 EFI_VARS 是 not set ，EFIVAR_FS 是 y
<ballcat> iMadper:
<jiero> lainme: 中午好，终于浮出水面一次换水？
<ballcat> iMadper: 我用的是 arch 的 kernel config
<iMadper> ballcat: efibootmgr -v  提示啥?
<iMadper> ballcat: arch的kernel config的话, 那没问题
<iMadper> ballcat: kernel version是多少?
<ballcat> iMadper: 3.11
 * iMadper 可能问题出在vbox了...
<lainme> jiero: 没事做。。
<ballcat> iMadper: 很奇怪啊，用 CD 启动的话是可以的
<iMadper> ballcat: 3.11里面, arch的config是不需要自己加载这个模块了已经
<iMadper> <iMadper> ballcat: efibootmgr -v  提示啥?
<ballcat> iMadper: 我用 systemrescue livecd 启动，没有这个错误
<jiero> lainme: 呃，调戏主席啊。
<ballcat> Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables. Try 'modprobe efivars' as root
<lainme> jiero: 他不在吧
<iMadper> ballcat: 这就怪了, 你明明已经有这个路径了呀
<jiero> lainme: 我没注意到，现在他也少见
<ballcat> iMadper: /sys/firmware/efi/efivars 里面是有东西的
<iMadper> ballcat: 对, 路径也没错.
<iMadper> ballcat: 你的boot****都能在里面看到?
<RainFlying> ballcat: VirtualBox 为什么要用 EFI？
<onlylove> ballcat: vbox？efi？我装过一次，很轻松的
<onlylove> ballcat: 不过是x64的
<ballcat> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/485635
<ballcat> onlylove: 我也是 x64
<iMadper> ballcat: 没问题.
<iMadper> ballcat: 真怪了.
 * jiero 不知道。。。
<onlylove> ballcat: 我用debian装得，一切缺省，正常
<iMadper> ballcat: 你直接modprobe efivars应该是说没有这个模块吧?
<ballcat> iMadper: yep
<iMadper> ballcat: 不知道了, 只能去upstream问了
<iMadper> ballcat: 或者, 你调试一下efibootmgr 这个工具
<iMadper> ballcat: 比grub容易调试.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 见鬼了。。。。请看。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451839 ubuntu 13.10安装好wifi正常连接。 装了win8双系统后。在ubunut上一直用有线，所以也就没去管无限。 今天点击wifi图标，发现一个wifi ssid都搜不到。。。。肯定不是信号问题。我手机有4个满格的wifi。 这是啥情况。从iwconfig和lsmod看都十
<^k^> ─> 分正常，有驱动加载。但是就是收不到wifi。 没说设备没托管，就是说wifi 断开。。。大家有人知道吗？ 统 …
<imtxc> iMadper: vga 口旁边的那个大的显示器接口叫 dvi ？
<RainFlying> imtxc: 也可能是 HDMI。看形状。 如果是很多阵脚，并且有一侧有一个 "十" 形的就是 DVI
<imtxc> RainFlying: 好，那看起来我需要的是 dvi
<ibodi> download 13.10 If you have an older PC with less than 2GB of memory, choose the 32-bit download.
<ibodi> 但是我有8G 我好像是 32bit 应该 down 哪个 ？
<RainFlying> ibodi: 8G 内存用毛 32 位
<ibodi> 在哪里看是 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<ibodi> 我一直装32 bit
<imtxc> ibodi: uname -a
<RainFlying> ibodi: 下载的地方不会标出来？
<ibodi> 3.8.0-32-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 1 21:36:40 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.cn/YELLOW-KNIFE-%E9%BB%84%E5%88%80YK045-DVI%E7%BA%BF-%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85%E8%A7%86%E9%A2%91%E8%BF%9E%E6%8E%A5%E7%BA%BF-%E7%BA%BF%E9%95%BF1-5%E7%B1%B3DVI-%E5%8F%8C%E7%A3%81%E7%8E%AF-%E9%BB%91%E7%BC%96%E8%93%9D%E7%BD%91/dp/B005OUT232/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383889014&sr=8-1&keywords=dvi+%E7%BA%BF
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Yellowknife 黄刀-YELLOW KNIFE 黄刀YK045 DVI线 高清视频连接线(线长1.5米DVI(24+1), 双磁环, 黑编蓝网)-价格 报价 图片 多少钱
<imtxc> 应该是这种吧
<ibodi> 我那个ubuntu 是 32 bit, vbox 里面那个WIN7 也是 32BIT，你说我应装哪个 13.10 32/64 ?
<RainFlying> ibodi: 32 位的 host 只能装 32 位的 guest 吧？
<onlylove> ibodi: 你的CPU虚拟化打开没，打开虚拟机里面可以装64
<ibodi> good answer
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不是的，看CPU
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我印象中 VT-x 打开之后也是 32 位只能装 32 位。
<onlylove> ibodi: 32只能识别3.2内存，当然PAE就可以识别的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我现在就在用XP跑amd64的debian
<onlylove> RainFlying: 等明年4月就把xp扔了
<imtxc> 网卡原来这么便宜…………
<onlylove> imtxc: 20一张，要不
<imtxc> onlylove: z.cn 才18.。。。
<ibodi> 谁帮我测试网站有没有被GFW：去年在国内访问不到：
<ibodi> topnew.net/sidu
<alvin_rxg> Title: SIDU 5.1 Database Web GUI for MySQL + PostgreSQL + SQLite + CUBRID (@ topnew.net)
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的是 100M 还是 1G
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没有，随口说的，100M
<imtxc> onlylove: 100M 的现在就18 快钱。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 看来以前是因为虚拟机管理软件的限制啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是z.cn，你去实体店18给我看
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看虚拟机支持虚拟化不，不支持肯定不行
<ibodi> 是否网页有 facebook, twitter 之类，也是打不开？
<RainFlying> ibodi: 访问正常，上海联通。
<ibodi> 好的谢谢
<Niac> 广州好想无法解析
<ibodi> 原来挂那个 sidu.sf.net GFW
<ibodi> GFW 还分省份？
<Niac> 哦 也可以访问，就是好慢啊
<RainFlying> ibodi: GFW 组建应该分 Essential + Optional 部分的。运营商还有自己的自定义规则。我猜。
<Niac> 为什么ping的时候会提示找不到呢
<ibodi> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Apps 上面那个链接错了：本生理财 》topnew.net/bank
<^k^> ibodi ⇪ ti: Qref/Apps - Ubuntu中文
<ibodi> 哦
<ibodi> eexpress: 老二，好久不见
<tryit> iMadper, eexpress hello
<ibodi> 二爷，比较好听 :D
<imtxc> 莲二爷？
<maxiaojun> ibodi: wiki錯了難道不是自己默默去改？
<jiero> ibodi: 二爷有
<jiero> maxiaojun: 。。。
<jiero> maxiaojun: wiki错了就骂街
<ibodi> 不知道谁发布的。我自己修改不了
<jiero> lainme: 话说你现在怎么悠闲了？
<maxiaojun> ibodi: 目測你沒登錄
<maxiaojun> 正確的link是啥？
<ibodi> 本生理财 ： topnew.net/sidu
<alvin_rxg> Title: SIDU 5.1 Database Web GUI for MySQL + PostgreSQL + SQLite + CUBRID (@ topnew.net)
<ibodi> topnew.net/bank
<ibodi> sorry
 * nyfair gtalk是不是已经彻底挂了？完全登录不上
<jiero> nyfair:  不知道啊。gmail可以登录
<nyfair> 嗯，gmail旁边的是可以
<nyfair> 问题是那个东西还是gtalk么
<nyfair> 这个肯定不是gfw干的
<chenxiongfei>  请教下各位，linux rotking  有什么吗
<eexpress> nyfair: http://imagebin.org/276154
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 不懂
<nyfair> eexpress: 谢谢，我明白了
<iMadper> tryit: 好久不见
<ibodi> eexpress: 眼而到领
<iMadper> tryit: 最近忙啥呢?~
 * nyfair 斯诺等诺贝尔和平奖，必须的
<chenxiongfei> iMadper:就是控制肉鸡的玩意
<nyfair> 炸药奖，咯嘣脆
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 哦, 那就完全不知道了
<jiero> nyfair: 呃。想着有件事情是适合你的，现在忘记了
<tryit> iMadper, 转web了
<iMadper> tryit: 啊啊啊????
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 爲啥我每次連不上gtalk都是在內地呢
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<lainme> jiero: 刚才是答疑的office hour，没有学生来
<iMadper> tryit: 我还想跟你说, 我最近在尝试写kernel 的patch呢.
<RainFlying> 好牛逼！
<tryit> iMadper, 恭喜啊
<lainme> jiero: 现在回办公室了。期中考试刚完，根本没有来问问题
<iMadper> tryit: 你现在换工作了?
<tryit> iMadper, 没，想换呢
<iMadper> tryit: 恩. web应该好找
<iMadper> tryit: 需求量大
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 说明google的server烂
<maxiaojun> ibodi: 都改名了嗎？
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 爲啥一連ssh馬上就能用？
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 能见到你呢
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 见到我???
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 什么意思???
<chenxiongfei> iMadper:挺活跃的
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 这更说明google的server烂，出了希望国就是渣渣
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 在香港都和內地完全不同啊
<chenxiongfei> nyfair: google server如何烂了？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你以为google.com.hk是什么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.hk)
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 在希望國的server啊
<nyfair> chenhaixiao: 要上干货么
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 難道你說的希望國不是中國？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 不要卖萌了，人类希望国自然只有爸爸国
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你爸爸是希望國的？
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你媽媽是希望國的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 和平奖上次貌似给奥黑了
<nyfair> onlylove: 然后正在追杀今年的候选人
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 你有运行过python web环境成功过吗？
<jiero> nyfair: 猎杀
<jiero> nyfair: 猎杀潜航——专杀潜水员
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: perl党.
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 不碰python
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 干货呢？
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 你可真是精辟，哈哈。perl运行web环境也挺繁琐的
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 比google driver更烂的网盘，比google pinyin更烂的拼音输入法，比gtalk更烂的im软件，你给我说个出来
<nyfair> google drive
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 少轉移話題
<nyfair> 另外，这两天刚好google appengine大姨妈了
<RainFlying> 我用 Google Pinyin 的，没觉得很烂啊。
<nyfair> RainFlying: 那你找个更烂的出来
<onlylove> nyfair: 乃忘了智能ABC和全拼了
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你確定不是gfw大姨媽了
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你转移话题干嘛
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 我讓你舉證而已啊
<RainFlying> nyfair: 比如無蝦米输入法？
<nyfair> onlylove: 拿win8自带的abc比
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 或者你確定你自己沒大姨媽？
<RainFlying> nyfair: 认为 Windows 自带的输入法不如 Google 拼音输入法好用的路过，我在 Windows 8 上用 Google 拼音输入法的。
 * jiero 觉得不会用 google 输入法，有问题总是
<RainFlying> onlylove: 智能 ABC 不宜用来举例吧，现在都不算活着的输入法了。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你是小學生嗎？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 是啊
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 别吵了有些问题不好争论，吵架没意思
<RainFlying> 本来想说鼠须管的，但是鼠须管好像没有 Windows 版。
<jiero> onlylove: 妹子
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 懂公司的運作嗎？
<jiero> maxiaojun: 。。。
<RainFlying> 卧槽，还真有。
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 顯然有
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我只要世界围着我转啊，公司怎么样关我屁事
<onlylove> jiero: 骚年，搞基否
<gajgmda826321> 这里挺热闹啊，难得啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 不好用的东西就是不好用，你再怎么舔屁股也没用
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 小學生就是以自我爲中心啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> maxiaojun: 所有人的世界都是自我中心的。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 現在的小學生嘴巴真臭
<RainFlying> nyfair: 好用不好用这种是习惯的东西，争论没意思，比如对我来说，iOS 就是个很不好用的手机， OS X 就是非常坑爹的系统。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 小學生你懂什麼叫大姨媽？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 怪事，知识这种东西当然懂得越多越好
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 别闹了，现在小学生早熟，懂的多着呢
<jiero> nyfair: 小姑娘别欺负大叔了。。。
<Niac> 突然发现我社会小学都没毕业啊
<nyfair> jiero: 没有啊，不是我在被喷么
<Niac> 我也想吐糟
<RainFlying> 你们真蛋疼，都不用上班？
<jiero> nyfair: 。引诱是原罪啊。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 赶紧开溜
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你做小學生又不是一天兩天了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 上班……
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 然后呢
<RainFlying> onlylove: 上班还这么蛋疼。
<maxiaojun> 上班何必掛着irc
<RainFlying> onlylove: 虽然我也在上班，233
<onlylove> RainFlying: 是啊，忙人都去忙了，还有谁无聊到在这聊天
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 我们上班用的 IM 就是 IRC。
<maxiaojun> 難得
<onlylove> RainFlying: 聊天的都是无所事事的闲人
<maxiaojun> 大部分公司好像都是Q群？
<Niac> 原来我们都是闲人星球的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 第一个月看各种文档，然后出来扯扯淡。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 其實在LT我還挺喜歡你的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我也是看文档啊……看得吐血啊，
<gajgmda826321> 正版WIN7笔记本，想再装个XP,成为双系统，能行吗？怎么做啊，各位大神，给个解答吧
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 都扯到linuxtoy了……
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我又没有讨厌你
<onlylove> gajgmda826321: 这边不讨论windows双启动，不过……你一定需要xp么
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我这段时间在看各种跟数据库相关的。。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 爲GFW辯護我肯定不能忍不過，就因爲對我造成了非常大的不便
<RainFlying> gajgmda826321: 可以。
<iMadper> gajgmda826321: 来错地方了
<maxiaojun>  nyfair: Google拼音有啥好黑的，Google內部幾個傻逼突發奇想抄襲搜狗的東西
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 这点我倒是不敢苟同，我觉得gfw很有用
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 2000 年后，因为 GFW 的存在，中国成了地球上仅存的一处有人类文明的地方，那时，我们就需要感谢 GFW 了。
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 所以你自己都在黑google拼音了，抄袭货
<iMadper> gfw跟我们有什么关系? 拦住的是那些不会翻墙的人. 不过那些人心智未开, 有墙反而好一些
<gajgmda826321> 能装LINUX成为双系统吗？
<nyfair> gajgmda826321: 可以
<onlylove> gajgmda826321: 可以
<maxiaojun> 我覺得翻牆很麻煩可以了不
<RainFlying> gajgmda826321: 能
<maxiaojun> 不像有些人那麼高端
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我在看hadoop……看傻了
<lpy> gfw 跟我们有什么关系吗？。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 没关系.
<lpy> iMadper:   耳朵太小哭了
<onlylove> lpy: 其实没啥关系，不上twitter不会死
<iMadper> lpy: lol~ 这个... 撑撑就大的
<maxiaojun> 其實影響最大的是youtube
<iMadper> lpy: 撑撑就大的了
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 我在家照样看1080p的youtube....
<maxiaojun> 不說娛樂，技術學術視頻還是不少
<nyfair> maxiaojun: youtube这例子太糟糕了，你说facebook twitter都行
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 反正我以前在內地
<nyfair> maxiaojun: youtube推荐直接给我各种轮子天安门，这种网站不gfw就是作死
<maxiaojun> 最煩就是看到一個東西，結果它的demo視頻在youtube上
<gajgmda826321> 怎么装啊，装linux后，需要装杀毒软件吗？
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你上不了youtube吗??????
<iMadper> gajgmda826321: 怎么装, 网上大把教程. 杀毒软件不需要
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 不翻牆上不了
<Niac> 不吐槽gfw，都不是IT人了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不翻墙也上不了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我在跳槽的时候投了这个职位，不过等我托业考出来之后就到了上海这个公司了，只能明年后年再试了。 【開発部門】サーチシステム管理者（Solr/Hadoop/Cassandra）/【Development Unit】Search System Administrator
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 另外youtube的广告嵌在视频里的，最恶心的视频广告站没有之一，国内那些youku tudou即使广告再长总有办法屏蔽
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 翻墙这东西, 5分钟设置一下, 然后一劳永逸了. 我觉得, 你吐槽一下住房公积金更好一些
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 沒有gfw，那些視頻早就被舉報撤下來了
 * iMadper 我也会说, 我不联网就看不了youtube, 是谁的错?
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 給你一臺裸機，沒有任何現存軟件，你確定你5分鐘能搞定？
<eexpress> nyfair: youku的直接不给你看了
<RainFlying> iMadper: 上个优酷都能卡死的只能泪流满面。
<Niac> 不吐槽没发活 啊
<eexpress> 超长广告
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哪里的，岛国？岛国企业很麻烦的，我不是很想去
<imtxc> ubuntu 不用 gnome 之后的这个 /tmp/keyring-xOvQLo/pkcs11 WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to 太烦了
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 怎么可能，我可是见过国外轮子的。轮子在国外都讲很正经的东西，所以外国平民也觉得轮子很正常
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 给你个裸机, 没有任何软件, 你在墙外也上不了
<eexpress> onlylove: 换地方？
<huntxu> iMadper: koji裏一個包多久會被推到官方repo裏
<nyfair> 所以干嘛会ban这些东西？
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你这强词夺理的, 是不是男人?
<onlylove> eexpress: 我现在刚看了点眉目，换毛地方
<iMadper> huntxu: koji这种rpm的渣渣, 我从没用过
<maxiaojun>  iMadper: 裝好Ubuntu就能上啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 对的。有考虑近年翻出去。
<eexpress> onlylove: 以为你换职业。当av
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 装好ubuntu, 直接ssh就翻墙了呀
<maxiaojun> 我是想說你沒有任何數據
<maxiaojun> 沒人任何知識
<maxiaojun> 沒有
<maxiaojun> 你5分鐘能搞定？
<nyfair> RainFlying: 岛国要混资历的，要去就刚毕业的时候就去，要么就永远别去
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没试过岛国外企，不过米国和欧洲不错
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 能.
<maxiaojun> 你現在知道了知識，才很快搞定而已
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又连不上公司网了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnd
<huntxu> iMadper: 跟著master幹活，有些依賴只在koji有
<huntxu> iMadper: 貴公司的優良傳統
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 所以說有些人高端嘛
<RainFlying> onlylove: 美帝签证难要求高，欧洲留下也困难吧。
<eexpress> roylez: 会扣工资不
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你是想翻出去，我是说在华
<maxiaojun> 我之前只會用用在線代理
<iMadper> huntxu: master? 你的主人???
<nyfair> RainFlying: 蜀黍教我日文啊，我现在也只能阅读，听力尚可，说起来就一塌糊涂了
<iMadper> huntxu: 啧啧
<nyfair> RainFlying: 从来没系统化学过，还有救么
<maxiaojun> 後來才知道ssh的那個-D
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我现在在一个德资的小公司。。。
<gajgmda826321> 我的问题被淹没了
<RainFlying> nyfair: 不会日语，只会最简单的寒暄。。。
<maxiaojun> 有些人5分鐘就能學會SSH，真牛逼
<roylez> eexpress: 敢抠劳资工资，我跟他拼了
<RainFlying> gajgmda826321: 你的问题网上一搜就有，先备份数据，然后随便折腾。
<nyfair> RainFlying: 这万能答案真赞
<maxiaojun> dual-boot? 根本不是問題...
<onlylove> nyfair: 日企貌似对it职位的日语没啥要求，夏普就是
<maxiaojun> 你先裝windows，ubuntu之後會自動選擇雙系統配置的不是嘛
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我之前投的是在很热的那个 tokyo 的，不过今年去不了了。
<nyfair> onlylove: 是，然后公司出钱培训你日文，然后你就被套牢了
<gajgmda826321> 杀毒软件FOR linux，有吗
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没想那么远……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 对日语没任何要求，对英语要求是 TOEIC 800+
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，你是 it 部门的啊
<onlylove> gajgmda826321: 有
<eexpress> roylez: 你打不赢酷胖。
<RainFlying> gajgmda826321: WPS
<roylez> eexpress: 酷胖跟我一伙的
<roylez> eexpress: 他可以跟我一起揍你家娃
<onlylove> roylez: 所以你俩一起打ee?
<nyfair> RainFlying: docomo貌似现在也不景气，几个手游厂去年还大热今年又不行了
<eexpress> roylez: 公司下令，让酷胖守门，阻挡你。
<eexpress> 你质量不够。lol
<roylez> eexpress: 没事，我work from home
<roylez> eexpress: 公司不去的，给钱就行
<iMadper> gajgmda826321: 有.
<eexpress> 你不是要去拼命嘛
<iMadper> gajgmda826321: avast for linux
<RainFlying> nyfair: 只要能发得出工资我不介意公司是不是非常不景气的。
<nyfair> RainFlying: 问题是日企景气不景气体现在新人的收入上会很明显
<roylez> gajgmda826321: 用Linux都8年了，没用过杀毒
<imtxc> 不知道我这老本子现在能卖多少钱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 邪门，10.04LTS挂载squashfs失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451841 以前挂载puppy的sfs文件都没有问题的，难道是新版puppy的sfs格式变了？ Quote: ytian@ytian-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop,ro /media/disk/macpup_550.sfs /mnt/ [sudo] password for ytian: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1, missing codepage or helper p
<^k^> ─> rogram, or other error 系统日志中可能有一些重要的信息， 试试用 dmesg | tail 之类的命令查看。 ytian@ytian-desktop: …
<roylez> nyfair: 新人会被强制拉去拍片？
<gajgmda826321> 用Ubuntu,还用装杀毒软件吗
<maxiaojun> 不用
<iMadper> gajgmda826321: 刚才说过了, 不用.
<RainFlying> nyfair: 表示当时要求的工资是 5,000,000 +，至少比在魔都高了，而且消费的话两地差不多，非常热的那地方基本上没啥税，到手反而多。
<Niac> 其实最大的问题是不用wine这类，怎么安装快播，企鹅
<maxiaojun> Niac: 快播到底有啥用？
<nyfair> RainFlying: 嗯，这点钱在东京也算能滋润了
<RainFlying> nyfair: 就算一样的收入，到手也多。我上次看非常热的地方有个人上传了一张年薪的单子，年薪 5,5000,000，个人所得税 0
<Niac> 帮助你成长为男人的必备影音工具
<nyfair> RainFlying: 0是怎么弄的
<maxiaojun> Niac: 難道不是找個妹子成爲男人...
<RainFlying> nyfair: 不知道，据说 5,5000,000 的收入税可能就是 0 。
<eexpress> RainFlying: 你吹牛，分割符都打错了
<RainFlying> eexpress: 第二部分多打了一个零，年老手会抖的嘛
<Niac> 这要搬多少砖才行 啊
<nyfair> RainFlying: 不过说起来，这点钱要是能在日本那种风景不错的二线城市，会非常爽啊
<maxiaojun> Niac: QQ倒是聯繫妹子的工具之一...
<jyf> RainFlying: 日元 月薪的/
<RainFlying> nyfair: http://frankcui.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/%E5%9C%A8%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E4%BA%A4%E4%B8%AA%E4%BA%BA%E6%89%80%E5%BE%97%E7%A8%8E%E7%9A%84%E4%BD%93%E4%BC%9A/.
<eexpress> RainFlying: 几岁哦
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://frankcui.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/%E5%9C%A8%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E4%BA%A4%E4%B8%AA%E4%BA%BA%E6%89%80%E5%BE%97%E7%A8%8E%E7%9A%84%E4%BD%93%E4%BC%9A/. -- unhandled responsein get head
<eexpress> 能没税的地方，都是黑公司。 cc gfrog freeflying_away
<eexpress> roylez: 你交税不
<Niac> 其实 rmb才是聊妹子的好工具
<maxiaojun> Niac: 不要偷換概念嘛
<maxiaojun> 有rmb也是需要通信工具的
<eexpress> Niac: 对，rmb可以减小年纪。
<onlylove> Niac: 没有rmb你还活得下去？
<onlylove> Niac: 水电不要钱？
<Niac> 其实rmb最大的功效是拉近人与人的距离
<Niac> 可是问题是花钱买的东西，你会珍惜吗
<onlylove> Niac: 这世上不花钱能买的东西不多
<RainFlying> Niac: 显然会的嘛
<jyf> Niac: 会 假如 你说不会的话 能否把 你花钱买的大件物品送给我？
<onlylove> Niac: 你不能因为你的手机电脑是花钱买的，就不爱惜
<nyfair> Niac: 这话没人爱听，不花钱白拿的东西，你会珍惜吗
<maxiaojun> 前面這麼多討論日本的，其實萬一那啥島打起來...
<roylez> eexpress: 交
<eexpress> 说反了吧
<roylez> eexpress: 丫的偷税的
<eexpress> roylez: 交几毛？
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 打起来，国内有日货的国人倒霉
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 那啥岛打起来，肯定比这边安全。
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 中国人擅长窝里横
<roylez> eexpress: 滚，想想就心疼
<maxiaojun> 小學生不來噴？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 要打早互相撤侨了，领导层都在捡肥皂，屁民们瞎扯什么
<eexpress> 交毛。 roylez 是不。 lol
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 直接打飞机去袋鼠国什么的，说不定还能以难民的身份留在那边呢。
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 喷的中意否
<roylez> eexpress: 你交毛
<jyf> onlylove: 要打起来不一定谁赢的 不用怕
<onlylove> RainFlying: 然后获得居留和工作许可？
<jyf> onlylove: 到时候日军进来可以帮你抓那些烧你日货的人
<onlylove> jyf: 看米国人吧，我估计打起来，米国不能不管
<maxiaojun> ...
<Niac> 我们这些人都是文革后那代人的后代，是带着罪来到这个世界的
<jyf> onlylove: 这个就随便了
<nyfair> 太君、こちらです
<jyf> 总之别来解放军就好
<onlylove> jyf: 这样不一定好，日本人呵呵……
<onlylove> Niac: 我家长是文革前的
<eexpress> jyf: 一定是带路的。
<jyf> eexpress: 恩 你就光荣了？
<onlylove> jyf: 没有什么比不打好
<maxiaojun> 雖然我不喜歡gfw，也不是那麼關心那啥島，不過樓上有些「叛國」言論小學生居然不噴？
<jyf> 我还是躲进身上比较保险
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不一定能很方便拿到，不过机会我猜还是比较大的。
<jyf> 深山
<eexpress> 看你照片就看得出来嘛。 jyf
<Niac> 我一直觉得文革中活下来的都不是好人
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看看爱德华？
<jyf> 带路也怕被追究
<onlylove> Niac: 不是的
<onlylove> Niac: 你如果研究过文革，你就知道了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你说雪球墩同学？
<jyf> Niac: 那满清入关活下来的有好人？
<onlylove> Niac: 很多人为了活下来，不得不忍气吞声
<eexpress> onlylove: 这也研究过？
<Niac> 那是没骨气的
<onlylove> eexpress: 我还真研究过
<jyf> 有骨气的都死了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 往回翻黑历史的话，当年的 AB 团运动多凶残。
<eexpress> 没经费，自己研究的？ lol
<onlylove> eexpress: 文革对我家影响太大
<onlylove> eexpress: 大到我不知道都不行
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 其實你只是討厭Google嗎？
<jyf> onlylove: 你家至少活下来了 许多人家都绝户了
<eexpress> 哦。估计是当官的。 onlylove
<RainFlying> onlylove: 文革前肯定是稳拿家族。文革对我家基本没多大影响。
<onlylove> eexpress: 如果没有文革，我应该比你大
<eexpress> onlylove: 这。。。。说的。
<jyf> eexpress: 这你都不懂 真是
<nyfair> maxiaojun: google有些服务我也会用，但是有些方面做得太过了
<onlylove> eexpress: 没有文革，我真的应该是70后
<eexpress> 没这么比的
<onlylove> eexpress: 也许是60后
<Niac> 不理解
<jyf> 很正常嘛 黑身份 难处对象
<onlylove> eexpress: 但是我现在是80后
<eexpress> 现在那么多浪费后代的，你和他们比。
<jyf> 所以拖到很老才有老婆 才生了儿子
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 這就對了
<iMadper> nyfair: 这就对了~ lol~
<jyf> nyfair: 乃终于找到组织了
<iMadper> nyfair: 你怎么瞬间从女王变成小姑娘了?
<iMadper> jyf: hi~ 准备回去了吗?~
<eexpress> onlylove: 晚生，幸福些
<eexpress> 你感谢吧
<jyf> iMadper: 月底
<onlylove> eexpress: 为啥不再晚10年呢……
<iMadper> jyf: 顺丰
<eexpress> 她啥时候成女王了？ iMadper
<iMadper> jyf: 顺风
<onlylove> eexpress: 有些事情……谁知道早生好点还是晚生好点
<imtxc> iMadper: 有个问题，一个 vga显示器，一个 dvi，原来我在笔记本上用双显示器的时候是这样 xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1 --auto
<iMadper> eexpress: 一直都觉得是呀
<onlylove> eexpress: 人一直是
<jyf> iMadper: 你要赞助哥顺风运东西回去？
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> jyf: 不是, 祝你一路顺风
<eexpress> 召唤疼疼
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，突然明白了……
<RainFlying> eexpress: 早生说不定就拿了血卡从此过上了水深火热的生活呢。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<jyf> iMadper: 这回不坐飞机
<nyfair> iMadper: 你懂啥，人格是要变化的。文能提笔戏萝莉，武能床上定人妻。进能欺身压正太，退能那啥别用度娘
<iMadper> nyfair: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 这句直接可以加在 xinitrc 里面的吧
<jyf> 是啊 早生10年 这种家庭经历 肯定去参加运动
<eexpress> RainFlying: 你想吧
<onlylove> nyfair: ……
<nonme> 谁能帮我分析一下是是什么错误？  http://code.bulix.org/7q0nt4-84916
<^k^> nonme ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jyf> 不被打死 就可以顺利拿血卡了
<onlylove> jyf: 那啥……
 * jyf 人生无处不豪赌
<iMadper> imtxc: 不确定, 我都是等wm起来之后才执行的xrandr
<RainFlying> eexpress: jyf  前提还要去举大旗然后不被崩。
<onlylove> jyf: 那种运动啥的，怎么说……
<jyf> RainFlying: 不用啊 血卡当年很宽松的
<onlylove> jyf: 看人的
<eexpress> RainFlying: 你找 onlylove 扯。你太幼稚了
<jyf> onlylove: 你如果是参加89 应该没经历那种运动
<eexpress> 用 onlylove的研究，教育你
<eexpress> 家族历史
<jyf> 你算下 89时候是学生 24样子 出生应该是65年
<RainFlying> jyf: 那卡是给当时留在万恶的资本主义帝国的人吧。你不举大旗你不一定能出去啊。
<jyf> 红小兵都轮不上
<jyf> RainFlying: 80年代末放了一批出去嘛
<jiero> jyf: 呃。
<onlylove> jyf: 不只是毕业的，很多没毕业的也去了吧，这频道有log，别讨论了
<jiero> jyf: 你还在线？
<imtxc> 在 ubuntu 里面装了 awesome，用 gdm 启动的，不知道 .xinitrc 里面的东西该放哪里去了， .xsession 和 .xprofile 都不起作用
<jyf> RainFlying: 还有的人跑去香港也可以过去来着
<maxiaojun> 六四我就一點不明白
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:05 
<jiero> maxiaojun: 。。。
<jyf> 我记得唐骏不就是在日本 居然也沾了光
<jiero> maxiaojun: 为什么是那天？
<RainFlying> imtxc: 试试 /etc/xprofile
<maxiaojun> 爲啥有些人一邊聲稱沒屠殺，一邊又不讓人討論呢？
<jyf> onlylove: 好 有空私聊
<onlylove> imtxc: 好像是.xsession，不过是etc里面的
<jiero>   maxiaojun 忘记是最好的。
<imtxc> onlylove: ~/ 下的不行？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我一直用 /etc/xprofile
<jiero> maxiaojun: 就好象微软从不想提起linux
<onlylove> jyf: 私聊也不想，我爸都懒的说和讨论这些了
<maxiaojun> 爲啥要忘記呢？
<RainFlying> imtxc: gdm 起来的时候还没到 ~/ 下的文件吧
<onlylove> jyf: 既然上一代选择了，那和我无关的事情，不知道也好
<Niac> 人做了坏事总是不记得的
<jyf> onlylove: 你不说 就让他们得逞了 虽然于你自己已经无可挽救了 但是好歹能警示后人
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 一讨论就容易被煽动呗，你看看各种微信微博
<jiero> 。。。
<maxiaojun> 1937年的事情都不能忘記，1989就要忘記？
<jiero> 说实在的还是精神本身匮乏？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我老爹还是认为毛太阳是一心为民的。针对近几年封山的事情，我老爹坚持认为如果毛太阳还在就不会发生这样的事情。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那个人争议太多……
<jyf> RainFlying: 可能被运动搞怕了 ：】
<jiero> maxiaojun: 集体的力量。求同去异乃亘古不变之法则
<imtxc> RainFlying: 那我要执行类似 xrdb ~/.Xresources 之类的，也放到 /etc/xprofile ？
<Niac> 很不理解那些非理性的行为
<RainFlying> jiero: 仓廪足什么的。。。
<RainFlying> jyf: 因为一直在一个小山村， 1990 年才通的公路，所以其实各种运动没怎么烧过来。
<onlylove> jyf: 历史可以被原谅的，因为历史总是惊人的相似，但是……前事不忘，后事之师
<jyf> RainFlying: 引蛇出洞对人打击很大啊 那些人一直心有余悸
<jiero> RainFlying: 且。。。我3岁看着有毛泽东的头章的针就知道这家伙绝对不是好东西。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 或者 export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx 之类的
<nyfair> jyf: 开门开门，查水表
<jyf> RainFlying: 这也有可能 不过我们那的山里 60年还是挂了不少
<onlylove> jiero: 他不是好东西，也不是啥坏东西
 * jiero 决不信任何单一事情为真理
<jyf> 文革好像倒是没斗死几个人 也许我没统计吧
<imtxc> jyf: 60 年？
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 没逗死几个？
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 童工？
<RainFlying> imtxc: export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx 这个可以在 /etc/xprofile 里的，我输入法以前就这么搞的，至于 xrds ~/.Xresources 这个没用过。
<onlylove> jyf: 知道老舍不
<onlylove> jyf: 顾圣婴呢
<jyf> onlylove: 我说我们那个地方
<jyf> onlylove: 回答的是 RainFlying 说他们山村
<imtxc> jyf: 只有60年饿死人的话，你们那里物产还算丰盛
<RainFlying> onlylove: 还有《人间词话》 叔嘛
<Niac> 有良知的都选择自杀了
<jyf> nyfair: 你还是跟你同志切磋去吧
<onlylove> jyf: 根据经历过的老北京讲，那时候大街上走路，不知道什么时候就被抓来当右派毒打一顿
<eexpress> imtxc: 你这些都应该是在session的启动脚本里面加。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 王国维？
<jyf> 没给你扣个别的黑帽子就不错了
<eexpress> 启动wm之前
<jyf> 话说回来 文革有好多受害者都是之前整别人的干部
<nyfair> onlylove: 伺机泄愤，即使放到今天有个契机还是会这样啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不是不是，我突然想起是记错了，是另一个呢，《人间词话》叔死得早。
<imtxc> eexpress: 不知道卸载了 ubuntu 的 gdm 和 gnome 会不会没了这些麻烦
<onlylove> nyfair: 是啊，那是个疯狂的年代……
<eexpress> imtxc: ub又不用gdm了
<imtxc> eexpress: 那是啥……
<maxiaojun> 現在都是lightdm吧
<eexpress> lightdm，没啥配置
<nyfair> onlylove: 据说那时候才是真正的民主自由？
<nyfair> onlylove: 你怎么看
<imtxc> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-xOvQLo/pkcs11: 这个问题纠结，所以想干脆卸载了 gnome
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 更接近無政府主義
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是的……那10年太恐怖
<eexpress> 卸载和你的要求无关
<onlylove> nyfair: 你如果说89之前，我倒是认可
<RainFlying> onlylove: nyfair : AB 团运动也很可怕，但是当初委员长的儿子被扣了，之后就出现了各种有趣的事情，在那一段时间， AB 团的事情就被洗白了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不扯历史了，没意思
<imtxc> eexpress: 我以为这个是跟 gnome 有关系
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果老人都不计较了，我们这些没经历的，就更没计较的意思
<eexpress> 没启动gnome-session-deamon，没啥和gnome有关的  imtxc
<eexpress> settings
<maxiaojun> 順便說一下，文革期間某些人在香港更加瘋狂
<Niac> 怎么没意思，
<Niac> 杀人偿命欠债还钱
<maxiaojun> 到處放菠蘿炸彈，最後失去了民心
<jyf> 兔共好多头目都是南方人 却要定鼎北京 比较奇怪
<Niac> 罪是不能被原谅的
<onlylove> Niac: 冤冤相报何时了，总要有人选择宽恕
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 法制呢？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说得也是，不过有些事情总是应该了解一下的。
<onlylove> Niac: 你怎么看吉米鸡毛的那个儿童圆桌
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 那你說中國有些人還起訴日本政府幹嘛？
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 七个不要讲啥的，你懂得
<imtxc> 我在这个里面 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.desktop 都加了 Awesome 还是不好使
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 太阳大手一挥。。。
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 日本人和德国人是两种人
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 官方沒「闢謠」？
<maxiaojun> 本來就是兩種人啊
<Niac> 话说我已经不看新闻的
<Niac> 无法辨别真假啊
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 而且苏联和天朝关系不好以后，岛国给过不少经济援助
<eexpress> onlylove: 那是没赔款
<eexpress> 意思意思
<maxiaojun> 我想說的是，是罪就該治，法律不應該被無視
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 你知道彭德怀划掉苏联对我的无偿援助的无偿两字么
<nyfair> onlylove: 话可不能这么说，纳粹投降的时候，毛子和大兵干得好事，德国人自己都自嘲现在没有纯种日耳曼人了
<onlylove> nyfair: 哪个侵略者都会这样的
<eexpress> onlylove: 这对。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 而且還沒地方吐嘈是吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 宋亡之后无中国，明亡之后无华夏
<eexpress> 打赢了，没啥差别
<RainFlying> 贵房有没有熊猫叔叔啊？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 大大您饶了我吧，我最近玩网游建人物id都叫不吐槽会死星人
<jyf> onlylove: 这都是扯淡话 追究起来 宋以前五胡的时候华夏不也被扰了一次
<onlylove> nyfair: 当年如果说投降之后，应该是，毛子把德国的整个相机工厂搬到苏联
<jyf> 就是华夏自己的始祖 舜是东姨
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 呵呵
<nyfair> onlylove: 说起来，崖山是怎么输的
<Niac> 天气吧
<jyf> 黄帝在河北
<onlylove> nyfair: 布吉岛，不过人都说，都怪陈圆圆
<jyf> 炎帝跟羌有关系
<RainFlying> 再往人敝人就属南蛮人了。
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果没陈圆圆，清军就不会入关，也许那时候皇帝是李自成？
<RainFlying> 据说蚩尤有可能是 Robot ？
<jyf> 别的不说 周灭商 就是从西戎的地方打进来的 也是个侵略者
<eexpress> 南北朝的时候，就没纯种了。。
<eexpress> 北方没了
<onlylove> jyf: 你如果看姬昌的封地的话就知道大概在哪了
<jyf> 所以周朝有国野之分 国人权力很大 跟欧洲侵略者去北美一样 白人有选举权 当兵什么的
<eexpress> 黑水里面淹死5千妹子
<jyf> 野人就只能是当农奴了
<jyf> 野人就是原来的土著 殷商遗民什么的
<jyf> onlylove: 周自己的历史说过 当初和戎是同族  后来单干了
<eexpress> 一万个妃子的皇帝，就在南北朝。
<onlylove> 恩，我们成功的从中国现代扯到殷商
<imtxc> //
<onlylove> jyf: 如果真要讲，其实皇帝地盘很小的
<jyf> eexpress: 我昨晚在看晋书 里面就提到晋武帝选了孙皓的5000妓妾充实后宫
<onlylove> jyf: 黄帝
<jyf> 汉人也好不到哪里去
<onlylove> jyf: 都好不到哪里去
<eexpress> 就那段时代。 jyf
<onlylove> jyf: 谁也别笑话谁
<maxiaojun> 其實後宮大部分有機會和皇帝ML嘛
<jyf> 还有我们现在说的黎民百姓 好像是所有人 其实不是的
<jyf> 百姓是跟着周打进来的贵族或者部落
<jyf> 黎民是上古的小黑人
<jyf> 不是死了就是被赶到中南半岛去了
<nyfair> jyf: 那个叫畜民吧
<eexpress> maxiaojun: 担心你皮不够磨
<jyf> nyfair: 是黎民 我上次看了个考证
<onlylove> eexpress: 你看那个六国论还是阿房宫赋，有关于秦的妃嫔的说法
<jyf> 郭抹若也是这个观点
<nyfair> 郭抹若这斯文败类的观点就别拿出来了
<confuse_abc> 这里有没有人是用nginx+12.04?
<jyf> 郭抹若只是德行不行 学术还是有点能力的
<onlylove> confuse_abc: 有问题说，没问题聊天
<eexpress> confuse_abc: 论坛有
<jyf> 你要用道德来否定能力 那你适合去东汉
<confuse_abc> 哦
<onlylove> jyf: 这个中国古代很多分的很细
<jyf> 去做党人 ：】
<onlylove> jyf: 其实苏东坡也不是啥好东西，还有马丁路德金
<confuse_abc> 我的问题是nginx的gzip是如何设置？
<nyfair> 不是，我的观点是一个没节操的人，他的言论很容易被各种利益左右
<onlylove> jyf: 如果拿道德衡量，很多名人都是渣
<Niac> 东坡怎么了
<Niac> 和太后有一腿？
<onlylove> Niac: 知道扒灰啥意思不
<eexpress> onlylove: 你直接说，谁是好东西。lol
<nyfair> 要作死么？我来一段
<nyfair> 要不是朱镕基那国贼，我现在生活要滋润多了
<jyf> 我只是觉得他学术上有点能力 可以作为参考
<jyf> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> eexpress: 自然乃是好东西，恩，东西不能用来形容人，所以乃不是东西lol
<eexpress> nyfair: 。当官的家？
<jyf> nyfair: 怎么 朱容积的改革跟你家有关系？
<onlylove> nyfair: 那货还是干过不少实事的
<jyf> 工人好像也没那么滋润吧
<RainFlying> jyf: 下岗了一批吧。
<nyfair> onlylove: 不过当代的道德和古代的道德也不能一概而论吧
<jyf> onlylove: 教改是老朱弄的 房改也是他始作泳的
<maxiaojun> 小學生出生的時候朱不在位了吧
<jyf> RainFlying: 但是就算不下岗 也谈不上有多牛逼吧
<ballcat> =.=
<jyf> 毕竟老主搞下岗的时候 那些国营工人已经是奄奄一息了
<ballcat> 改革还是好的吧
<onlylove> 唉，一地鸡毛啊
<jyf> 那看对谁了
<ballcat> 长痛不如短痛
<confuse_abc> 朱镕基不是要打击贪污却家人遭祸害
<onlylove> ballcat: 有些事……真不好说的
<jyf> 没有什么政策对所有人都好 或者所有人都坏
<jyf> 股市崩溃还有人赚钱呢
<nyfair> 所以也不用争了，没意义
<ballcat> onlylove: 还是让后人评论吧
<ballcat> onlylove: 置身其中看不清的
<onlylove> ballcat: 所以说，如果当事人都不计较 ，我们就更没必要了
<jyf> onlylove: 我觉得可以原谅 不可忘记
<jyf> 要不然后代子孙还是走循环
<eexpress> onlylove: 看语气，哪里是不计较。
<onlylove> jyf: 我没说可以忘记啊
<eexpress> 肯定入骨
<onlylove> eexpress: 计较有意思么，一地鸡毛
<eexpress> nyfair: momo
<onlylove> jyf: 但是历史总是惊人的相似……所以……
<ballcat> 感觉现在民粹主义越来越厉害了……
<ballcat> 各种杀杀杀
<jyf> 对了 那些苗人的蚩尤祖先被炎黄打败 被迫迁移 现在还要被迫跟着被叫做华夏人民 心里估计也不痛快的
<maxiaojun> ballcat: 殺？
<jyf> onlylove: ballcat 所以我们可以多读读历史 早作准备  避免受害
<ballcat> maxiaojun: 例如某官员贪污，评论一大堆死刑
<nyfair> 在天朝还好吧，西方更甚
<eexpress> jyf: 这没规律的。你做梦
<onlylove> jyf: 只能说，多读历史，趋利避害吧……
<jyf> onlylove:  对 就是这个意思
<ballcat> 千万不能倒退到文革啊
<jyf> 最近不就是大倒退了么
<jyf> 各种爆炸什么的
<jyf> 住大城市开始不安全了
<onlylove> ballcat: 如果退回去……只有两种人能活
<nyfair> jyf: 但是你再怎么算计，天朝杀人的成本还是高
<maxiaojun> 民主社會都民粹其實
<eexpress> 。。成本。
<jyf> nyfair: 我只是要降低受害的几率 不是说一定没事
<eexpress> 哪里的不高？
<maxiaojun> 只是人總是會「覺醒」的
<onlylove> eexpress: 月亮上不高
<jyf> nyfair: 天下也没有绝对保险的事吧
<eexpress> 最近知道了一个新词。“看杀”
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 觉醒……呵呵，少数别有用心的说法
<maxiaojun> 引號沒看到？
<maxiaojun> 其實不一定是什麼革命，改革啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 您各种网易评论看多了吧
<maxiaojun> 來個罷工就夠一般人喝一壺了
<onlylove> 好吧，不习惯竖引号
<nyfair> 天朝罢什么工，love work work, no work roll
<Niac> 好屌的英文
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 這就是沒「覺醒」嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: 爱干干，不干滚？
<nyfair> s/work/fxxk/g 应该这样？
<eexpress> ，高材生
<onlylove> 咋还全局替换呢
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 某黨派最早不就是反對這樣的資本家嘛
<nyfair> 不加g不是只替换第一匹配到的么
<Niac> 正则？
<onlylove> 我记得vim是换一行的
<maxiaojun> 還打土豪分田地呢
<eexpress> onlylove: 发烧了。。
<nyfair> 没装，windows版的vim太难受了
<onlylove> eexpress: 好吧……
<onlylove> Niac: 正则
<maxiaojun> nyfair: win哪個編譯器不能模擬vim? notepad?
<RainFlying> 据说“喜大普奔”是用来形容民众对党的政策的满意的。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: what?
<maxiaojun> 編輯器
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我觉得window的gvim很安逸
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: Windows 下我用 Sublime
<maxiaojun> 我啥平臺都用Sublime
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: windows下面的gvim做的很好了
<maxiaojun> 但是那貨可以模擬Vim啊，如果你想...
<eexpress> 何必模拟
<nyfair> 干嘛要模拟
 * MeaCulpa 你们不爽win哪一点呢，主要
<eexpress> 多处同步编辑，也觉得傻
<eexpress> 要是少选一个地方呢。
<MeaCulpa> 作为一个运行vim的平台，win/vim傻在那里？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我是巨硬脑残粉
<maxiaojun> MeaCulpa: 非posix環境，我猜，雖然我不要vim的其實
<maxiaojun> 不用
<MeaCulpa> maxiaojun: 哪些posix feature你需要？？和vim相关的
<maxiaojun> nyfair: notepad好用不?
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 不好用
<MeaCulpa> Windows和Posix距离也不远啊，至少自己称自己是部分posix
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 有比notepad更差的編輯器嗎？
<maxiaojun> MeaCulpa: win8取消了posix子系統
 * MeaCulpa 而且我更不能理解Emacser, Emacs自己都是OS了，为啥要理会下面一曾OS是啥，哈哈
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 如果是指更难用的编辑器，vim就是
<MeaCulpa> maxiaojun: win8....不用
<maxiaojun> MeaCulpa: 調用其他程序的啊
<MeaCulpa> maxiaojun: 比如？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 对我而言，不好用就是差
<MeaCulpa> maxiaojun: vim里面你能做怎样的进程控制？？
<maxiaojun> nyfair: vim也有easy mode的啊
<MeaCulpa> maxiaojun: vim的进程管理你想做到啥程度....
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 所以还得去学怎么进入easy mode
<maxiaojun> 無模式，cua快捷鍵
<maxiaojun> nyfair: win裝好有快捷方式的啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 隔壁emacs至少能直接编辑
<maxiaojun> win版vim
<maxiaojun> 裝好就有easy mode的快捷方式
<maxiaojun> 你不會進？
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个easyvim就是一直处在insert mode的vim
<maxiaojun> 對啊，不就是notepad的感覺嘛
<nyfair> maxiaojun: ctrl+a ctrl+x ctrl+c ctrl+v，一般文本编辑器还有这点需求
<eexpress> 一直insert，那啥功能都没了嘛
<maxiaojun> nyfair: easy模式都支持啊
<eexpress> 现在还喜欢ctrl-c/v的，估计是木脑袋。
<RainFlying> Posix 的一些东西我很不爽，比如 cp 的某个特性。
<maxiaojun> 懂什麼叫cua快捷鍵嗎？小學生
<MeaCulpa> ctrc-c/v 可以nano可以notepad....何必vim...
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 支持和用法一样是两码事
<maxiaojun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Common_User_Access
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ ti: IBM Common User Access - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<maxiaojun> 用法一樣啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 哪里一样啊，我刚才就试了下，vim -y进入对吧
<RainFlying> cp -R some_dir/  dest_dir  和 cp -R some_dir  dest_dir 这两个命令在 Posix 的要求里是不同的。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 刚才面了个女的 会awk 不会sed 额
<iMadper> jyf: 我也会点儿awk, 但是也不会sed
<maxiaojun> nyfair: Linux下？不然爲啥用命令？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: nb, 正常，awk是c语法，sed是妖术
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 是啊
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 那你說啥
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不能同意你更多
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 撇过一眼谭浩强就会awk, sed呢，擦
<maxiaojun> 我說的是win下，linux下我有gedit、kate不需要裝vim啊
<jyf> 不是 我是觉得一个女的居然会awk 那说明是比较好学的 但是她接着又说不会sed 额
<nyfair> jyf: 哈哈哈，人家是不屑
<RainFlying> jyf: 这两天水木在干架，关于 awk 和 sed
<iMadper> jyf: sed, 估计是人家只会最简单的替换, 不好意思说会
<jyf> nyfair: 那你会啥？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 这还有意义干架...
<RainFlying> http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/cp.html
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ ti: cp
<maxiaojun> awk sed這種東西有必要學深入嗎
<jyf> RainFlying: sed自己有问题 赢不了
<RainFlying> 我认识一个妹子，会 Perl 的
<nyfair> 我会指挥人
<maxiaojun> 直接上python ruby
<jyf> 虽然我用sed 但是我觉得还是awk全面点
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 有需求就需要深入.
<RainFlying> jyf: 其实是 awk/sed 跟 perl/python 干
<ballcat> 你们怎么认识这么多妹子啊
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 会perl的妹子海了去了，银行保险公司的高级白领都会
<maxiaojun> shell腳本這種渣
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 比如各种log的简单处理.
<maxiaojun> 連個語法都沒有
<RainFlying> sed  写多行的会写死人的！
<jyf> RainFlying: 额 那更不用说了 虽然我是python程序员 但是就文本过滤来说 我是深有体会 sed性能好多了
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 有本事你删掉你机器里所有的shell脚本
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 来跟我大SAS战
<jyf> RainFlying: sed就是那个branch一上去 性能猛跌
<jyf> 没试过是不是分支预测失败问题
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: SAS是建模
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: perl是处理
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 层次不一样
<ballcat> 谁用过 gnu parallel
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 某些拉圾程序員要用關我屁事
<jyf> 有空要看看busybox那个sed的实现
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 打开XLS的文件的时候把系统卡死了，遇到这种情况怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451843 键盘还有反应，应该还没彻底死掉，东西都还没保存，简直想骂娘了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2013-11-08 15:47
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 都是programming language，没人问你层次
<RainFlying> ballcat: 我用过 Parallels Desktop , 233
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: SAS太高端了
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你怎么乱喷? 没他们, 你用啥?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那么多妹子会perl？乃又要来黑？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: SAS是毛language....就是不懂SQL的忽悠用的
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 一樣東西不好也不是不能用啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 金主里面都是perl妹子
<onlylove> eexpress: [15:51] <MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 会perl的妹子海了去了，银行保险公司的高级白领都会
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我也是这么认为的，但是rmb多是硬道理
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: +1
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 一樣東西在用也不代表他們不是拉圾
<RainFlying> @iMadper: 简单的处理的话我也会啊，但是我都不好意思说自己会 Perl。 人家妹子是写 Perl 抓网页做灌水机什么的。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我就没见几个，看来我层次不够
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我以前伺候2个硕士用SAS的，我SQL.AWK 几分钟干完的事情他们一礼拜
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 层次啊
<maxiaojun> 我有時候還寫shell腳本呢，雖然我非常討厭shell的設計
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这是科学家和工程师的区别
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你几分钟干完了怎么赚钱
<maxiaojun> MeaCulpa: 裝逼而已嘛
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你这是临时工作，别人是体系
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你喷的是写shell脚本的那些程序员.
<jyf> 科学家搞个算法你可能一辈子想不到 不过现实是 可能科学家一辈子也不需要搞那个算法
 * MeaCulpa 各位教训的是~~
<iMadper> <maxiaojun> iMadper: 某些拉圾程序員要用關我屁事
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子就这样了，哎
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 那又怎麼樣
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 还可以继续学习啊
<eexpress> 酷胖又乱喷啥了
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 作爲正規的系統組件當然不能用拉圾語言來湊合啦
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 干嘛未老先衰呢
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 他们写shell, 1, 迫不得已, 2, 造福很多人, 3, 水平比你高
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 脑子不好使
<onlylove> RainFlying: 妹子做灌水机……
<eexpress> piaolian 妹子？
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 造福個p
<jyf> 那个搞汉语拼音的 周什么的 80-90岁了为了搞研究才来学计算机 后来用得很好  MeaCulpa
<onlylove> RainFlying: 她们需要么
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我觉得问题根本不在于你
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 没shell脚本, 你机器能起来?
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 人家有天赋啊
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 要不是shell那麼難用那麼那懂，Unix也不至於現在這種田地
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我脑子不好，2副扑克我都算不过来
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 许多科学概念其实是很简单的 关键是那些学术门阀将他搞复杂了 让你搞不懂
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 没觉得难懂.
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 是perl党
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 比c什么的容易不少.
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 不懂啥叫語法就別裝了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 哪来那么夸张，sql sas我都会，sed awk也会点，你这个例子我可不信服，只能说明那两硕士木瓜脑子
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你连awk都会了 已经比百分之90的人强了
<maxiaojun> iMadper: systemd幹嘛要搞啊
<jyf> systemd有没有管理工具？ upstart根本没管理的 很矬
<maxiaojun> 說時候nt的service比那些shell腳本科學多了
<maxiaojun> 人家管理多直觀？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 如果你有看man的习惯 那就不该放弃 现实中碰到概念不明白 去学习 就跟你看man是一个道理
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 而且你又不用考试 别给自己太高目标 能学多少学多少 反正总比不会好
<ballcat> systemd 有什么好处？
<ballcat> 相比 rc
<jyf> rc是串行的
<eexpress> 。这咋比
<eexpress> sysv吧？
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 其實在win下你用什麼編輯器？
 * onlylove 不会用perl写灌水机
<jyf> 我大四时候 用perl写过一个爬虫
<ballcat> jyf: 没了？
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: chkconfig 或者 sysv-rc-conf 也是很直观的。
<jyf> 爬了人才市场的hr邮箱 然后逐个发简历的
<jyf> ballcat: 没啥？
<onlylove> jyf: 海投么
<ballcat> jyf: 其他的好处
<jyf> onlylove: 是啊 偷懒么
<jyf> ballcat: 什么好处？
<ballcat> 感觉 systemd 太复杂了
<maxiaojun> maxiaojun: 直觀啥？
<maxiaojun> 到了ubuntu這run level怎麼和red hat不同了？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，我觉得update-rc.d 蛮方便的
<maxiaojun> 怎麼開機直接進入tty？
<RainFlying> jyf: 这偷的根本就不是懒啊，懒是我这种。直到 7 月 15 日离校了，我简历才投出去两份。
<onlylove> maxiaojun: debian默认是level2
<jyf> RainFlying: 我是大四要实习 就海投啊
<maxiaojun> 怎麼切換進不進x？
<maxiaojun> 爲什麼要和red hat不一樣？
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 启动不启动DM或者X服务
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我不喜欢动脑子，然后还有记忆力障碍
<maxiaojun> 哪個服務？
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 和rh一样就叫rh了
<RainFlying> onlylove:  /usr/share/insserv/check-initd-order 更直观，生成一个 dot 文件，然后画一个服务的启动关系图。
<maxiaojun> 呵呵
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 一般的就是display manager
 * MeaCulpa 不知为啥，在Windows不觉得太难受，因为是平铺党，Win/Lin UI 体验差不多，主要工具又win lin都有... firefox, vim... 
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你要这么说我也没办法
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: win可以直接ssh user@host不
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我打算学西班牙语...或者啥，这些我比较有天赋，选IT纯粹为了骗爹妈买电脑
<nyfair> maxiaojun: win? notepad + emeditor
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 可以啊
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 不用notepad++？
<ballcat> sublime text
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有咩，我都用putty的，每次都要重开，好麻烦
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 给我个理由
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 唯一的问题 是cmd.exe的utf8有bom. 需要个好的terminal emulator
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那你就学语言就是了 这也是用得着的东西
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你傻啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: plinks
 * jyf putty is pussy
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 自己去putty目录下面看
<RainFlying> onlylove: 可以，Windows 下装个 GUI 的 ssh 客户端，就带了对应的命令行程序了。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一直不知道那个是作甚用的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那个是ssh cli client
<maxiaojun> 自由軟件不收錢，一直有更新
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你拿出研究linux 1/10的 动力对付win即可
<onlylove> RainFlying: 知道有个xshells
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我以前用 XShell，后来换成了带 Tray 的 PuTTY
<nyfair> notepad自带，emeditor不注册也就弹个3秒钟广告继续用
<maxiaojun> 其實我在Lin下也想用SecureCRT啊，屌絲買不起
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 那和Sublime類似
<RainFlying> onlylove: PuTTY Tray + PuTTY Session Manager + PuTTY Tabs + FileZilla
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我看过精解windows7，基本每个角落我都去过，但是没研究过putty啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 比如翻墙的tunnel就是   plink.exe host -P port -N -ssh -2 -l root -C -pw XXXX -D 7070 -v
<maxiaojun> putty和商業軟件比弱爆了
<maxiaojun> 雖然我經常用
<iMadper> myetunnel嘛...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 和bsd ssh差不太多
<nyfair> sublime带个python太臃肿了，一坨黑黑的配色我不喜欢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 唉？我都用etunnel和ff配合的
<nyfair> xshell棒子货很好用
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 自帶很多配色主題啊...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你这是自己喜好，和win无关
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: SecureCRT 是我见过最坑爹的工具了。一个私钥，一个公钥，一个用于加载私钥的公钥，都不知道怎么想的。 而且好像是不支持 AES-128-CBC 的？ 于是 Linux 下生成的私钥不一定能用。
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我要那么多玩具干嘛，第一眼就枪毙了
<iMadper> nyfair: +!
<iMadper> nyfair: +1
<maxiaojun> 我只是說這麼一個事實
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看来我要好好学下putty
 * MeaCulpa SecureCRT不做评论，只是觉得同事用的好傻比，颜色都去掉了，老子辛辛苦苦写的POSIX/Xterm Color被这帮傻比无视
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 沒用個這些特性，主要是我要方便的多窗口
 * MeaCulpa Spits
 * MeaCulpa 没有啥比看到自己精心配色的脚本被这些SecureCRT傻逼跑出绿色满地的感觉
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 好像你折騰那些拉圾工具不是玩具一樣
 * MeaCulpa FML
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: XShell 也多窗口，其实 PuTTY 我也是用多窗口的，PuTTY Tabs。不过现在基本换成一个窗口上 tmux 了。
<ballcat> 为什么不用 putty 呢
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 我说什么了???
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 我折腾什么垃圾工具了?
<ballcat> SecurtCRT要给钱的吧
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 好的软件不会成天说我们可以怎么怎么customize，上来就扯一大坨配置看着就头大
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 我有跟你说话吗?
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: why, 你的wm很烂么？需要tab?
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: win7 的键盘操作窗口已经很完善了，再加bblean
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 點下菜單的事情
 * MeaCulpa win 3.1也是平铺啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我没说改theme这一个功能
<iMadper> 怎么频道里sb又多了
 * MeaCulpa windows当年的平铺比现在linux普及多了
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 任何有配色主題的東西不可能默認配色適合所有人啊
 * ballcat 冷静……
<MeaCulpa> ballcat: +1, 要钱的，盗版不好
<maxiaojun>  nyfair: 除非你就用notepad這種壓根改不了的
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你说的很对啊，但是这么多年来有人说过notepad配色难看么
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<nyfair> 反倒是某个发行版，一堆人吐槽屎黄色风格真丑陋
<jyf> 要说配置 倒是emacs这种lisp配置好 gui工具也容易读
<eexpress> 说啥。都写程序的。不写程序的，别扯编辑器
<maxiaojun> nyfair: Ubuntu是黃色風格的時候你出生沒？
<nyfair> 是不是也要说，改张壁纸就解决了
<eexpress> 好像要掐架。
 * MeaCulpa 搬凳子看
<ballcat> lisp 太可怕了 ==。
<happyaron> 解决神马。。。kde用户无压力
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 覺得notepad配色不好看你解決得了嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 是吧
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 我用默认的窗口管理器，最初的需求只是需要在顶上显示有几个窗口都在干什么而已。
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<gfrog> happyaron: 哈？
 * MeaCulpa 边看掐架边不停的换热辣美女壁纸，rxvt假透明
<happyaron> iMadper: 没得破早
<happyaron> gfrog: 看前文
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你先给我个经常用notepad又觉得notepad配色不好的奇葩出来
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 我的 PuTTY 也是半透明的，然后边打命令边看背后的文档。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 恩，这是windows长处，我也是，真透明比X牛逼
<maxiaojun> nyfair: http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-485467-notepad-change-background-colours
<gfrog> happyaron: KDE用户表示压力不大
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ Notepad change background colours [Solved]
<eexpress> 打到kde
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 不知wayland如何，X的真透明烂偷了
<ballcat> MeaCulpa: 烂透了 指什么
 * MeaCulpa 支持KDE. 仅支持某Kxx
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你确定这家伙是notepad重度用户，不是巨硬黑？
<MeaCulpa> ballcat: 性能，效果
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你不是notepad白？
<MeaCulpa> ballcat: 无原生支持，不过我喜欢假透明，平铺嘛
<ballcat> MeaCulpa: 效果还可以吧
<MeaCulpa> ballcat: 比windows差太多
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 我用梨牛渴死的时候显卡还是 Radeon 9200，透不了，当然 Windows 下也透不了。
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我是notepad普通用户，notepad干不了的我会换别的，仅此而已
<ballcat> MeaCulpa: 透明的效果有区别的么 =。=
 * MeaCulpa 平铺党，假透明爱好者
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 所以你叫囂啥？
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 人家問能不能改背景就是巨硬黑？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我现在又回到平铺了 被unity搞得郁闷 不过家里电脑还是unity
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我叫嚣啥了，不是你在叫嚣sublime之流可以定制高端洋气上档次么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 平铺省却了很多麻烦
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 也对编辑器没有了tab要求
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 我只是說，sublime和emeditor對於收費的態度差不多，一開始
<maxiaojun> 是你看到個黑色主題就要一陣亂噴
<eexpress> 破wm才有平铺要求
<onlylove> 真混乱
<Niac> 无力吐槽
<nyfair> 前提是这个世界上大部分人都不会看到那黑东西，而大部分用pc的人都会接触notepad
<eexpress> notepad,,,
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个频道的sb指数提升了
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 也沒多少人知道emeditor啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 然后你告诉我，喷notepad不能改配色的人多还是用sublime的人多
<MeaCulpa> scite, notepad++, 印尼反华势力
<iMadper> emeditor不是一个挺好的编辑器吗?
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 我不知道
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 咦，我又没说emeditor好，换个其他的我照样用
<iMadper> 倒是不知道sublime是啥, 你们在争啥?
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你靠wm的tab来弥补编辑器的tab 不是个好方向啊
<ballcat> 喷notepad不能改配色，不是蛋疼么……
<RainFlying> 话说 e-texteditor 这个据说也还不错？
<iMadper> ballcat: +1
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我就这么干的，不想去弄editor的tab, 剪贴板也共享
<Niac> 难道不能自己写个编辑器自己用吗
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这都哪里和哪里
<maxiaojun> nyafir: 我也沒說sublime好啊
<iMadper> Niac: 写出来的要好用才行呀
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 乱吧~~
<maxiaojun> 我只是對於某些小學生看到個配色都要噴很煩而已
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我的vim的tab的curd弄了一套快捷键很方便 所以我没这个问题
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 那你秀优点的时候说notepad不能改配色干嘛
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 有這個需求的人很多啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩，我毕竟不写那种多文件大工程
<maxiaojun> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF8xqMNhXCU
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ YouTube - How To Change Notepad Background Color
<ballcat> vim不能插入图片呢
<maxiaojun> 還有人用奇葩的方法實現了呢
<ballcat> vim 还不能插入图片呢，你看 MS WORD多牛B
<maxiaojun> 雖然只是背景色
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 算了算了，你今天能不能征集10个觉得notepad有必要增加配色功能的人
<eexpress> si都没人提。不知道你们用过啥。 nyfair maxiaojun
<Niac> 其实我觉得黑白挺好的啊
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 伤眼
<MeaCulpa> 中文虽然不严谨，但是也要有追求哦
<iMadper> happyaron: 内核里有啥好用的hash的api吗? 还是都要自己写? cc gfrog
<maxiaojun> 還有這個更牛逼的，看來我搞錯，notepad能改配色，只是要順便把windows主題一起改了，真高端啊：http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHhTEWQlTXg
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ YouTube - Tutorial - How to change Border and Font Colour for Notepad
<MeaCulpa> notepad不能*单独*配色
<gfrog> iMadper: 你问一个python码农内核问题？！
<iMadper> gfrog: 你以前不是kvm的嘛..
<RainFlying> 刚好有 Python 码农，那我来问问题。
<gfrog> iMadper: 那也不接触内核啊
<iMadper> gfrog: aron已知在干吗我就不知道了...
<iMadper> gfrog: 我看kvm那边都是内核态的呀
 * gfrog 硬盘到手， NAS开始转运。
<RainFlying> iMadper: 看你是用，还是开发。 KVM 我也用的，一点都不懂内核。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 還有問怎麼改黑色的：http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topic/32838-notepad-black-background/
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ Notepad++ : Black Background - Offtopic - AutoHotkey Community
<iMadper> RainFlying: gfrog level高
<happyaron> iMadper: 你问一个无证程序员这样的高级问题？
<maxiaojun> 雖然是npp
<RainFlying> gfrog: Python 有没有类似 pry 里的 amen-line 和 show-inputs 的功能么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 谁是有证程序员?
<gfrog> RainFlying: 讲汉语
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 行了行了，我到底哪里喷过sublime了，我唯一说过的是sublime带python太臃肿，一坨黑的我不喜欢
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我突然想，gfrog 叔会不会跟 OpenStack 有关联？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我不喜欢和它是垃圾是一个意思么
<iMadper> RainFlying: 有.
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你前面是這語氣嘛？呵呵
<RainFlying> gfrog: https://github.com/pry/pry/wiki/User-Input
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: User Input · pry/pry Wiki · GitHub
<RainFlying> iMadper: 果然是搞 OpenStack 的么。。
<happyaron> iMadper: gfrog ？
<maxiaojun> 還有某個sb在那邊跟風
<happyaron> 反正不是我……
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 所以我cc他了....
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 好好好，那继续
<onlylove> 乃们不要吵了好不好
<maxiaojun> 不是完事了
<maxiaojun> 討論下noetpad使用技巧而已啊
<eexpress> 抽事后烟了？
<eexpress> 居然休息了
<maxiaojun> 等下看看wine的notepad是否支持一樣的方法
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37150
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Snowden曾说服几十名同事给他密码
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37149
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Tom-Skype关闭，将由微软接手
<onlylove> tomskype总算死了
<nyfair> maxiaojun: http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topic/32838-notepad-black-background/ 你抖的是什么货你自己不点进去看下么，这个人是在说notepad?
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ Notepad++ : Black Background - Offtopic - AutoHotkey Community
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 我後面補充說了是npp啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: npp是什么玩意谁知道啊
<nyfair> ^k^: npp是什么
<onlylove> npp显示中文很难看
<onlylove> 而且……反正……
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 水表是什麼玩意誰知道
<RainFlying> npp 应该是 Notepad++ ？
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 翻牆是什麼玩意誰知道
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 小學生是什麼玩意誰知道
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2013/11/08/jie-jie-artist-comic-differences-hong-kong-taiwan.php
<nyfair> 水表 翻墙 小学生， 至少搜索引擎第一个就有答案，npp可以？
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Taiwanese artist's amazingly cheeky comics showing difference between Taiwan and Hong Kong go viral: Shanghaiist
<MeaCulpa> 各位轻松一下，看港台互喷
<maxiaojun> 第4個而已啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 港台互喷的啥意思
<Niac> 这是一个不喷就不能活的时代
<nyfair> Niac: 舒缓压力，喷喷更健康
<onlylove> 地球太危险，我回Mars去
<Niac> 某一天，突然发现大家都是吐槽星人
<RainFlying> Jupiter 发来贺电
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 台湾漫画画的香港台湾对比
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 被一个托名上海的喷全中国人的网站转载
<maxiaojun> 在上海的老外最多算是...也不全是噴...
<onlylove> 想下班睡觉去，突然觉得压力好大，生活真艰难
<Niac> +1
<onlylove> Niac: 乃几岁了
<Niac> 奔3
<onlylove> Niac: 有妹子否
<Niac> 没
<onlylove> Niac: 有房子否
<gfrog> freeflying: 到达了？！
<freeflying> gfrog, 才到机场呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 还没灰？
<Niac> 有
<onlylove> 今天看天涯一个秀恩爱的帖子，突然好失落
<onlylove> Niac: 不错，有房子，比我这种连房子都没的强多了
<Niac> 三线城市的
<onlylove> Niac: 四线的房子也是房子
<Niac> 没妹子啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 申请双网卡未遂
<onlylove> Niac: 有房子才会有妹子
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以申请个双网口的卡
<onlylove> Niac: 农村的房子也是房子
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然也不给
<freeflying> gfrog, 还没呢,先吃点东西
<Niac> 那我不是可以要2个妹子啊
<onlylove> Niac: 为毛要2过
<imtxc> freeflying: 要回来了？
<onlylove> Niac: 2个
<onlylove> Niac: 政策是你说违反就违反的？
<Niac> 我不道德也不法律的
<onlylove> Niac: 给我留个好不
<Niac> 把好人留给你当
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<onlylove> Niac: ……
<freeflying> gfrog, 机场居然没有要买的清酒
<gfrog> freeflying: zeze，带箱青岛啤酒来吧，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37152
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | Canonical要求批评者不要用Ubuntu Logo和名字
<freeflying> gfrog, 周三晚找去了个餐馆,比hooters强多了
<onlylove> Canonical是不是有病
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来这周进度很好了？ 这么快就搞定了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 还很便宜
<freeflying> gfrog, 基本搞定, 大多workaroud过去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> gfrog, bind9真恶心啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 要不是他们网络的问题,我走之前OS就应该完全好了
<onlylove> freeflying: 为何不用8
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> https://www.facebook.com/ProgrammersCreateLife/posts/589531594429056
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: I am Programmer,I have no life. | Facebook
<gfrog> freeflying: 下周还得去？
<freeflying> onlylove, 有人用吗
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 知音卡这帮二货，竟然不给改手机号……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要钱还是要命那个梗？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃还有知音卡………
<freeflying> gfrog, 你自己登陆网页改啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 深航转过来的。
<onlylove> freeflying: 不知道啊，我就记得，貌似8和9并存过，难道现在8没了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不让改啊，说是只能传真或者email
<gfrog> freeflying: 我就擦了，这玩意搞这么麻烦干毛线
 * gfrog 其实知音卡才2900+里程，要不是国航base在帝都，我才不屌丫的。
 * imtxc 去找找刷里程实惠的信用卡，小招运通残了
<RainFlying> 已婚路过
<RainFlying> 我每次都是在‘去哪儿’ 上买机票的，全票真心买不起。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<RainFlying> 帝都乡下来回一般只买 400 多的票。
<muscle-x> 去哪儿上可以支付宝吗
<RainFlying> muscle-x: 可以啊，一直支付宝。
<gfrog> imtxc: 广发知音联名卡，7羊一里程
<onlylove> RainFlying: 结婚的时候妹子要求过房子否
<RainFlying> onlylove: 木有。
<imtxc> gfrog: 广发出了名的额度低？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 乃上世纪结婚的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我现在33k
<RainFlying> imtxc: 交行卡！还可以用在美帝 App Store。
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯，好吧，确实不太高
<RainFlying> onlylove: 2012 年 4 月 15 日。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: ???
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 交行现在的还能在美帝国app store??
<imtxc> gfrog: 广发吃饭好像优惠比较多一点
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 真的假的？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 归属地不是国内？
<imtxc> RainFlying: 没有 appale
<gfrog> imtxc: 我擦，你不说我还忘了，今天广发去星巴巴买一送一啊
<imtxc> apple
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 你确认么？
<gfrog> imtxc: 可惜咖啡没人送
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu怎么安装DR.COM上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451845 求大神指导。怎么安装dr.com上网 统计信息: 发表于 由 潇寒001 — 2013-11-08 16:51
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 交通银行 Walmart 联名卡，可以用在美帝 App Store 消费。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 幸福地孩子
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我itunes帐号绑这张卡，可以绑美国帐号？
<gfrog> RainFlying: 你哪年绑的app store？ 现在没法绑了。 无论什么卡
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 是近年么？？
 * MeaCulpa 我要去抽我那做PM的交行卡中心的同学了
<imtxc> ....
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 难道不是 Apple ID 绑帐号呢？
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 至少去年的时候还可以的。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 就是绑定啊，绑定的时候会说你国籍不对
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 是 Walmart 联名卡？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 几年前我小着的可以的，后来更新了就不行
<imtxc> gfrog: 四大果然是渣，毛儿优惠都么有
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 你的意思是沃尔玛联名卡可以绑定美国帐号？
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 我没绑过，我现在不用 iOS 了，233， 回头我看看我的卡能不能绑。
<gfrog> imtxc: 除了有私人银行的主儿，渣渣才迷恋四大
<MeaCulpa> ...
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 是的。只有 Walmart 卡能绑。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 满嘴胡勒的家伙
<RainFlying> gfrog: 去年我有朋友美帝帐号绑了 Walmart 的兲朝信用卡。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 国家监管和大区划分被交行随便玩，牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 是visa/master还是AE?
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: MasterCard
<imtxc> 沃尔玛卡这么牛呢？
 * MeaCulpa 我去问问我同学去
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12中打开两个同样的窗口最小化一个后，点击图标不显示两个候选窗口。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451848 ubuntu 12中打开两个同样的窗口最小化一个后，点击图标不显示两个候选窗口。，求高手解答啊。。。。。速度球。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaoshunyu — 2013-11-08 17:03
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-11/92417.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux Kernel 'oz_cdev_write()' 函数本地缓冲区溢出漏洞(CVE-2013-4513)_Linux安全_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<RainFlying> 说来我在前年的时候还把我的平安银行的 MasterCard 绑到 Apple ID 上了，但是没消费，后来帮帐号迁回到兲朝，再迁到美帝之后就再也绑不上了。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 去年apple弄了一下
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 而且香港开始卖音乐和影视，所以和大陆也要风开了
 * MeaCulpa 大陆那么先进的法制社会，其他地区更不上的
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 废话啊大家都是去年被赶回来的
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以改的,我就改了啊
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 什么去年被赶回来？
 * MeaCulpa 下班回家
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在不让我改了。当然也有可能是因为我刚改了密码
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃有中信那个小白金吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 没，只有民生白金
<imtxc> 好吧
 * gfrog 似乎民生也有国航联名卡……
<imtxc> 那张现在办不是送龙腾卡么
<RainFlying> 交行太糟糕了，激活一定要 IE
<imtxc> RainFlying: 电话
<imtxc> RainFlying: 说起来，还是ＢＯＣ 霸气
 * gfrog 准备干掉小昭，以后皈依工行
<imtxc> RainFlying: 现在每月都是给我EMS账单的
<onlylove> gfrog: 招行M+的卡面不错
<RainFlying> imtxc: 卧槽啊，我从开始用交行信用卡到现在，将近三个月了，从来没收到过任何一份帐号，不管是纸质的还是电子的。
<gfrog> onlylove: 没啥意思，这周销掉
<imtxc> RainFlying: ....
<imtxc> RainFlying: 那你还还钱
<onlylove> gfrog: 工行……唉，我不说啥了，就那么回事
<RainFlying> imtxc: 不还钱要摸黑信用报告的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我去办招商借记卡的时候，差点扛不住柜台妹子的诱惑办M+后来想了想也没啥，办了个普通的
<gfrog> onlylove: 存1000薅拉卡拉薅了么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 异地转账不要钱啥的
<onlylove> gfrog: 木有啊……我就是办工资卡
<gfrog> onlylove: 手银现在啥卡都不要钱。
<gfrog> onlylove: 工资卡直接办金卡啊，也不验资
<onlylove> gfrog: 布吉岛啊，建行异地要千分之五的，不过网银半价
<imtxc> onlylove: 对，金卡异地也不要钱
<onlylove> gfrog: 我还不知道这卡用多久呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且没有2次的限制
<onlylove> gfrog: 我在家没招商的卡……cc imtxc
<gfrog> onlylove: 小昭现在是坨渣渣
<imtxc> onlylove: 那你这么说的话，我只能办农村信用社的了
<happyaron> imtxc: 是建行金卡异地不要钱？
<imtxc> happyaron: 招
<happyaron> 哦
<onlylove> gfrog: 还成吧……不过招商和工行这两个国内最早开网银的貌似都喜欢IE
<onlylove> gfrog: 目前看建行最好……linux下面ff可以登录查询，不过花钱还是要盾
<gfrog> onlylove: 兴业网银现在linux下无压力。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我家现在没浦发
<gfrog> onlylove: 开短信验证，所有功能都能用
<imtxc> gfrog: ... 兴业乃都有……
<onlylove> gfrog: 兴业我家也没好像
<gfrog> imtxc: 我偏爱小银行
<gfrog> imtxc: 兴业和民生买理财和基金相当给力
<imtxc> gfrog: 每次掏卡选择不会很纠结么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 小银行柜台妹子漂亮，嘴巴甜
<gfrog> imtxc: 国际业务还得看小昭和爱存不存
<imtxc> gfrog: 国际业务，有能PK boc 的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 不会啊，按照账单日排好续了
<onlylove> gfrog: 虽然我没国际的，我还是留着那ICBC的卡，
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣渣boc，看他atm我就想骂
<gfrog> onlylove: 月均不到300还有小额管理费
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的 icbc 是上学时候学校给办的，当时1元额度。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 招商也有吧？
<gfrog> imtxc: 你说boc的emv？ emm…… 有了小昭多币卡有点没动力搞boc了。
<gfrog> onlylove: 公司卡免小额和年费
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37153
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | IE11 for Windows 7发布
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得招商是月均500小额
<gfrog> onlylove: 公司卡免小额和年费
<RainFlying> 招行金卡，如果关联了信用卡自动还款，月均是 0 也免管理费。
<RainFlying> 所以我的招行卡虽然现在卡里都是 < 10 也没管理费。。
<gfrog> onlylove: 公司卡/或者绑三方/或者绑信用卡还款免小额和年费
 * gfrog oops， 公司卡 == 工资卡
<RainFlying> 说来，我办交行卡的时候被深深鄙视了。我朋友，办了，没有填收入，额度 30K，我办了，填了收入，额度 16K
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个怎么讲……
 * gfrog 其实很多行绑了三方都免小额和年费了。但是开卡收工本费！！ 妈蛋
<RainFlying> 我这拿的是负工资啊。
 * imtxc 销老农，过两天有座机了薅张广发玩儿
<gfrog> RainFlying: 填收入没用。看人品
<sou_> 老板？
<imtxc> gfrog: 工本费？
<gfrog> imtxc: 当年薅广发是因为刷600送960……
<gfrog> imtxc: 再后来就留着了，再再后来换卡之后卡面丑出翔，然后冷冻了。
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 卡面是个大问题
<imtxc> 交行的红公鸡卡面挺好看
 * iMadper 一口气关了30个标签页
<imtxc> iMadper: 说明周末了？
 * imtxc 下班，过周末
<onlylove> 我也想过周末……
<jiero> nyfair: 其实，我记忆里欧洲建筑都是那个Ubuntu屎 黄 色。虽然新城市就不是。
<jiero> only。。。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: EmEditor的主頁視頻也是youtube。。。
<maxiaojun> 「屎 黄 色」這個說法Ubuntu黑最喜歡了，其實我看只是他們腦子裡面屎太多了而已...
<RainFlying> 周末要去 0.5 线的城市一趟。
<maxiaojun> 0.5 线?
<RainFlying> http://www.ftchinese.com/story/001045185
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ “0.5线城市”：杭州 - 荐读 - FT中文网
<maxiaojun> 杭州黑...
<maxiaojun> 其實香港法制確實有，但是住房呵呵啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 新人求助：win7下装ubuntu12.04双系统后无法进入win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451849 如题，ubuntu安装成功，完美运行，启动列表中有ubuntu和win7的启动选项。ubuntu可以启动，win7启动之后进入一个新的空白界面，光标在左上角闪烁几下之后又返回到启动列表界面，试了n次都不行，本人第一次尝试安装
<^k^> ─> ubuntu双系统，希望大神帮忙解决下！ sudo fdisk -lu运行后结果： Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 …
<nonme> http://code.bulix.org/7q0nt4-84916 这是出现什么错误？
<^k^> nonme ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<maxiaojun> 就是錯誤說的錯誤
<nonme> >:o
<leavfin> 各位啊，有谁知道矢量字体的渲染是由什么控制的吗？
<maxiaojun> fontconfig?
<leavfin> 这是个包？
<maxiaojun> 搜索下論壇？
<leavfin> 得令
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10.04网络配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451850 ubuntu10.04网络配置都已经设置好了，但还是上不了网，而且重启电脑之后，ifconfig会看不到eth0，ifconfig -a也看不到，然后重新安装一遍网卡驱动后，可以重新看到，但网络配置完成后就是上不了网，求大神解答！ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> ─> 于 由 dutwuc — 2013-11-08 18:07
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 除去unity，还有什么支持全局菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451851 好喜欢全局菜单，但是又无法忍受unity的慢，卡，怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gefangshuai — 2013-11-08 18:46
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • e18发布第一个α版了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451852 消息来源：https://phab.enlightenment.org/phame/live/3/post/efl_1_8_alpha_1_enlightenment_0_18_alpha1_terminology_0_4_alpha/ EFL 1.8 Alpha 1 + Enlightenment 0.18 Alpha1 & Terminology 0.4 Alpha1 Published on Tue, Nov 5, 12:56 AM by raster We are pleased to announce that our very first Alpha release (Alpha 1) of EFL
<^k^> ─> 1.8 is now available for download at: http://download.enlightenment.org/releases/ The relevant components are: GZ http://download.enlight
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • New EFL stable release: 1.7.9 and Enlightenment 0.17.5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451853 消息来源： https://phab.enlightenment.org/phame/live/3/post/new_efl_stable_release_1_7_9_and_enlightenment_0_17_5/ The Enlightenment Release Team is happy to announce a new stable release of the EFL libraries, and of the Enlightenment window manager. Please read the ChangeLog and NEWS
<^k^> ─> files from each specific tarball in order to get more information about what has been fixed. Following are the links for download of the tar …
<imtxc> 擦，google 的smtp 现在都得 proxychains 了？
<maajmh26217> 你来回的改，折腾啊
<imtxc> maajmh26217: 掉线后自动改的
<maajmh26217> 哦，还能这样阿，哈哈
<imtxc> maajmh26217: znc
<maajmh26217> 这里能聊什么阿
<imtxc> 什么都可以
<maajmh26217> 你又掉线了
<maajmh26217> 用ubuntu,还需要用杀毒软件吗
<maajmh26217> 怎么没人说话呢
<imtxc> maajmh26217: 都吃饭呢
<Aoy_c> 杀什么毒？我win7都不装的
<maajmh26217> 你又上线了
<imtxc> ...
<maajmh26217> 阿，裸奔
<maajmh26217> 那还是有点怕
<maajmh26217> 你可能不拿那电脑上网吧
<Aoy_c> 你可能常上些不正当的网吧
<maajmh26217> 你为什么老掉线呢
<imtxc> maajmh26217: 当初是重启了
<maajmh26217> 不是阿，一样有病毒
<imtxc> maajmh26217: 刚才重启了
<jiero>   imtxc 病人。
<maajmh26217> 哦，你那电脑不好使
<jiero> imtxc: 除了内核升级，还用重启么？
<maajmh26217> 什么叫不正常的网啊
<imtxc> jiero: 换系统用么
<jiero> maajmh26217: 就是垃圾网站。
<jiero> maajmh26217: 大多数 .com 和 .cn 都是垃圾网站
<maajmh26217> 阿，那除了这些，我还能上什么阿，全org吗
<jiero> 大多数
<jiero> 注意字眼
<maajmh26217> 你们都上什么网站阿
<iGoogle> 谁有epub的文件，给一个测试
<jiero> 没有都。
<iGoogle> 你咋知道的。
<jiero> iGoogle: duckduckgo 搜呗。
<jiero> iGoogle: 都 google 么
<iGoogle> 要能下。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> iGoogle: 帝都竟然不卖小黄人了……
<jiero> gfrog什么是小黄？
<jiero> 够？
<jiero> iGoogle: 竟然 lgdb.org 排名第一的是个日文游戏---女女爱
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games (@ lgdb.org)
<jiero> imtxc: 用
<imtxc> 找了一圈，我居然没有 epub 的书
<imtxc> jiero: ？
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<devilken> 请问手动安装firefox后如何才能读出以前的flash插件等等呢？？？有人能告诉我吗，十分感谢，搜了很久也没有找到解决方法
<devilken> 插件都能读出来以前的 但是就是plugins没有
<jiero> imtxc:
<leavfin> 我靠本来要去搜问题的，搜到linux吧，里面的水贴太风趣了，看了1个小时
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 修改密码后无法登陆pidgin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451854 我设置了自动登录，然后我修改了密码，就一直登不上了，终端输出如下： ifk@debian:~$ pidgin Verify code: !YUH Get verify code OK Verify code: !LWZ Get verify code OK [11月 08 20:07:49] ERROR[15162]: login.c:341 do_login_back: Wrong password 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen —
<^k^> ─> 2013-11-08 20:08
<imtxc> jiero: 我要搜索哪家信用卡的卡面漂亮去薅张
<jiero> imtxc: 浦发的。。。
 * jiero 只有浦发的银行卡
<imtxc> jiero: 浦发的卡面漂亮？
<jiero> imtxc: 你不是说网页登录口么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<imtxc> adam8157: 当总，有啥里程优惠多的信用卡推荐不
<adam8157> imtxc: 不鸡到...
<jiero>  adam8157 当妈你终于来了
<gfrog> imtxc: adam8157 阿交霸气啊，刚刚试图绑定apple store，风控电话马上就来了。
<jiero> imtxc: 你保不准用信用卡投资1么。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 果然能绑？ 沃尔玛？
<gfrog> imtxc: 显然失败了
<gfrog> imtxc: 不然还能风控嘛
<imtxc> gfrog: 阿交的风控最牛，刷个火锅都打电话||||
<imtxc> 一看我就是吃不起火锅的人啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 出来陪我撸串子吧！
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚吃完饺子...
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然不叫我！
<imtxc> jiero: 投资？
<adam8157> gfrog: 游泳完了就直接过去了...
<jiero> adam8157: 什么无线网卡芯片合适啊。不过我已经买了 comfast WU 871N ——  Atheros AR9271的 usb网卡。。。
 * jiero 没信用卡。不知道
<adam8157> jiero: 我同事有个兼容性特别好的 上班了我帮你问问
<mao_> system76,  国内可以买吗？ 有人买吗？
<jiero> adam8157: 我希望是厂商持续维护的。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  我买的realtek 的那个 3.8 内核之后就不能直接用了。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你用fbreader?
<iGoogle> gfrog: adam8157 mo ä½ 
<niac> 蛋疼，刚看了几分钟视频就死机来
 * gfrog 我擦，都这时候了，吃啥呢……
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你whatsapp好用?
<adam8157> jiero: 啥芯片?
<jiero> niac: 还好还好，我原来用那台式机，只要windows 7看几分钟视频就卡死。
<jiero> adam8157:  0bda:8179
<adam8157> jiero: ....
<adam8157> 8188EE
<iGoogle> adam8157: 还好，清爽。
<maajmh26217> 就是阿，win7不好用
<jiero> adam8157: 你在搞这东西？
<adam8157> 等上班了帮你搞定, 这个是已知问题
<niac> 那我比你强，我可是看完整集蛋生活大爆炸
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯 在搞这个, realtek的无线我基本都要接触
<niac> 不用搜狗都不能正常输出来
<jiero> niac: 不过linux 没问题
<niac> 可是问题总要解决啊
<jiero> 如果玩游戏或者持续修改raw，linux也撑不住。
<adam8157> jiero: usb的?
<jiero> adam8157: 是
<adam8157> jiero: 我记得 gfrog 在用这个驱动
<iGoogle> jiero: 安装一个fbreader试试。
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<gfrog> jiero: adam8157 8188EU么？
<gfrog> jiero: adam8157 有个3.11的port。
<jiero> gfrog嗯。
<jiero> gfrog我嫌麻烦。。。
<gfrog> jiero: adam8157 https://github.com/zhouqt/rtl8188eu
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: zhouqt/rtl8188eu · GitHub
<gfrog> jiero: 嫌麻烦用毛线linux
<jiero> gfrog。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 买ubuntu advantage， adam8157 就帮你修这个bug了
<jiero> gfrog 可以欺负你。
<jiero> gfrog 你买了吗？
<gfrog> jiero: 我需要买嘛？
<adam8157> jiero: 上班了ping我 我给你个deb包
<jiero> gfrog 买了之后恶搞同事
<niac> 好紧张啊 ，被我无意按了空格，还以为又死机来
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不啊
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。算了。我把那个送妈妈了。。
<adam8157> jiero: lol
<iGoogle> 你们这些家伙，都不是用电脑的。
<iGoogle> 就没人搞应用。打蛋蛋
<jiero> iGoogle:  打屁屁？
<jiero> iGoogle:  搞应用，打 google
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • fbreader 不能添加书籍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451855 有人碰到没。 路径/文件名设置英文，中文都试过。都不扫描。点添加，确定点了，没反映，只能取消。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-11-08 20:32
<jiero> http://sale.jd.com/act/MyEg3ZRkcz.htm 买黑巧克力啦。一买 100元。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://sale.jd.com/act/MyEg3ZRkcz.htm -- unhandled responsein get head
<iGoogle> 也不大战。没生活乐趣嘛
<iGoogle> 打 adam8157 jiero
 * jiero 想要一种合适的飞镖，专门打igoogle，不伤就是疼
<niac> 千年杀？
<imtxc> jiero: 舒肤佳
 * adam8157 mutt的第一页全是 Debian Bug mails...
<imtxc> niac: 不要 msg
<niac> 那用什么命令
<niac> 怎么带上名字的
<jiero> niac: 直接输入名字
<jiero> 。。。
 * niac 
<jiero> imtxc: 舒肤佳1？
<niac> +1
<jiero> iGoogle:  fbreader 我不懂，没需要用过
<jiero> 注意，巧克力最好买生产后90天内的。
<stardiviner> 有谁知道Emacs有没有一个插件能够对大多数需要编译运行的语言进行统一按键绑定进行编译运行的插件的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象你终于来了
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: yaourt 的速度怎么能快一点儿。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在只能 proxychians
<iMadper> imtxc: 没办法呀
<iMadper> imtxc: aur检索很慢
<imtxc> iMadper: 你装上 wps 了么，我用 yaourt 装，很多依赖装不了
<iMadper> imtxc: 装上了
<imtxc> iMadper: amd64？
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么amd64? 说全了
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，不对 是 x86_64 的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说我的系统, 还是wps?
<iMadper> imtxc: wps不是. 我的系统是
<imtxc> iMadper: 系统
<imtxc> iMadper: yur 装的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是. aur
<imtxc> iMadper: yur 里面有3个 wps…… 你装的哪一个
<iMadper> imtxc: aur....
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没开
<imtxc> iMadper: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/?O=0&C=0&SeB=nd&K=wps&outdated=&SB=n&SO=a&PP=50&do_Search=Vai
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: AUR (en) - Search Criteria: wps
<iMadper> imtxc: [multilib]
<iMadper> Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个注释, 取消掉
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后就行了
<iMadper> imtxc: /etc/pacman.conf
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的 gmail 今儿能用 smtp 么
<adam8157> imtxc: 这一会儿发了7-8封邮件
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 额…… 我这里被墙了
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以.
<imtxc> iMadper: 注释去了，还是装不了啊，那几个依赖装不上
<iMadper> imtxc: 贴出来呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 所有的, 都贴出来呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 等会儿
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox终端开启权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451856 Code: sudo virtualbox      #正常。 Code: virtualbox Error opening file for reading: 权限不够 Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "启动(&T)" under id 16 Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking
<^k^> ─> action "暂停(&P)" under id 17 Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "重启 (&R)" un …
<imtxc> iMadper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6381937/
<iMadper> imtxc: yaourt -Syu
<iMadper> imtxc: 错了
<iMadper> imtxc: yaourt -Syy
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后再装wps
<imtxc> 一样啊
<imtxc> 还是 target not found
<imtxc> 看 wiki去
<jusss> ...
<jusss> 明天要去招聘会了
<jusss> 有啥建议没
<imtxc> jusss: 穿暖和
<imtxc> jusss: 明天挺冷
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<niac> 怎么百度网盘不能在ubuntu下上传文件啊
<iMadper> jusss: 早点去, 排队排的靠前
<jusss> iMadper: ...我简历就一页，我看到有的同学简历有6页。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 找到smtp 不能用的原因了， wifi-menu 每次都把我的 resolv.conf 改成路由器的地址
<iMadper> jusss: 我的简历写完之后, 超过一页, 我刻意删了好多
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 一张a4纸, 四周都要留边
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<jusss> imtxc: 改成路由器的地址应该也能用呀，路由当中继
<jusss> iMadper: 我还没留好边。。。
<iMadper> jusss: modern vc
<jusss> imtxc: 用wpa_supplicant dhclient很好，
<imtxc> iMadper: modern vc 不适合大多数人的
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 很多人连 latex 环境都没有
<jusss> iMadper: 我arch下都是wpa_suppliant dhcpcd,感觉很好用
<iMadper> jusss: ? 啥???
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 这等小问题, 不是分分钟就解决了嘛? 一个latex环境而已
<adam8157> iMadper: cv... not vc
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 是.
<adam8157> curriculum vitae
<adam8157> jusss: 原来还没毕业, 加油
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的是, v没有被输入法捕获
<iMadper> adam8157: c被捕获了, 当时敲完之后发现了, 但是没反应过来还是按上了回车
<Pudge> 有没有人做wpf的
<adam8157> 吴佩孚
<jusss> adam8157: 我说两个公司，你能不能给点建议
<adam8157> jusss: neng
<jusss> adam8157: 北京高信达通信科技  北京众信龙达科技   安博教育集团
<StarBrilliant> 有谁用Thunderbird的？我现在新的Thunderbird回信窗口收件人变成空白了
<adam8157> jusss: 呃... 都是不熟悉的领域...
<jusss> adam8157: 哦，我通信专业。。，。
<jusss> adam8157: 你以前好像也是通信的吧
<adam8157> jusss: 我专业是微波方向, 但是啥也没学 =,=
<jusss> adam8157: ...你毕业后工作了几年才进的rh?
<adam8157> jusss: 2
<jusss> adam8157: 现在投简历需要照片吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 别
<jusss> adam8157: 我简历就只做了一页关于自己信息的简介。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 为啥放照片 不可能是加分项 又有可能是减分项...
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<jusss> adam8157: windows下的select()函数好像不能检测stdin
<jusss> adam8157: 因为规定3个fd不能都为0，而要监视的stdin就是0。。。
<adam8157> jusss: win实在不知道啊 (其实lin下的api我也不熟
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<jusss> adam8157: 如果在win下装了MinGW, 那用的select()函数会是linux的还是win的？
<jusss> `pudge这厮竟然来了，好长时间没看到了
<nonme> pidgin的QQ插件老是自动弹窗，怎么设置不弹窗啊？
<sen_> pidgin qq插件可以用啊
<nonme> pidgin的webqq插件怎么设置不自动弹窗？
<heka_> 大家好
<^k^> heka_:点点点.  23:13 
<heka_> 我想请教一个问题，如何解决关闭双屏幕报错的问题
<heka_> 我的电脑如果不关闭双屏幕的话鼠标就会一直闪烁
<heka_> 但是现在关闭双屏幕是报错
<heka_> 目前没在搜索引擎中找到解决办法
<heka_> 请问有人在嘛？
<stardiviner> 这么晚了都还有人阿
<confuse_abc> 有谁呀？
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  02:39 
<^k^> 05:03
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-09
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu系统的清理和加速？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451860 虽然了解ubuntu系统上不会有太多的缓存，但我还是想知道怎么对ubuntu系统清理和加速。望各位大神指教！（ps：最好不需要安装新软件，不用关闭某些开机启动项，最好谈及特定用途文件通常存放位置或其它的小常识）先谢谢各位啦
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 在ubuntu中文论坛 — 2013-11-09 5:34
<Niac> Ôç
<GFW> ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在D盘用wubi安装了系统，如何访问D盘资料？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451864 达人求指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hj_545 — 2013-11-09 9:12
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.cn/dp/b003uscj1c/?t=joyo01y-23&tag=joyo01y-23
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ AKG 爱科技 K121S （本周日下架，最后的机会！） 录音室专业监听耳机(金色)-数码影音-亚马逊中国
<freeflying> knownbad, 这个怎么样
<knownbad> 好似一般，再看看。
<freeflying> knownbad, 价格貌似不错
<knownbad> 这里说的不错。   http://goo.gl/EwpVOH
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ ericthegreat's review - AKG K 121 STUDIO : great sound - Audiofanzine
<knownbad> 好似不在美国卖的。
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/fzuUQa
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Amazon.com: AKG Pro Audio K121 Channel Studio Headphones: Musical Instruments
<knownbad> 平常就￥400吧。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04.3中打开两个同样的窗口最小化一个后，点击图标不显示两个候选窗口。，求高手解答啊。。。。。速度球 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451865 ubuntu 12.04.3中打开两个同样的窗口最小化一个后，点击图标不显示两个候选窗口。，求高手解答啊。。。。。速度球。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yao
<^k^> ─> shunyu — 2013-11-09 9:40
<freeflying> knownbad, 便宜了150块啊
<knownbad> 就唯一一个评语两个星。
<knownbad> K77 的评语倒不错。
<Niac> help
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<knownbad> 回家去
<jiero> 简介
<imtxc> ripple 涨价了？ 一天收到好几封邮件骗 ripple 的
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总早
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐早
<jiero> imtxc:  小黑早
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 其它输入法如何安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451866 在论坛里看到安装搜狗输入法，有的人说要卸载Ubuntu默认的ibus输入法，有的人说不要，直接安装搜狗输入法，我想请教高手应该怎么做，还有搜狗输入法的词库像在windows系统自动更新的还是要手动更新的，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 Napoleonken — 2013-11-09 10:10
<imtxc> jiero: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/345301 来上这个吧， cc freeflying
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 不是低价但是赠品多：Sennheiser 森海塞尔 IE 80 旗舰级耳机 2599元包邮 有晒单_亚马逊中国优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<Niac> utf8
<jiero> imtxc:  。
<jiero> imtxc: 你不壕， 但是 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/345107 不够？
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 亚马逊中国 多款 AKG 爱科技 周日下架 集体降价 如399元 K67_亚马逊中国优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> jiero: 不买
<jiero> imtxc: 买了，然后28天后退货。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我所有网购商城都有退货记录
<jiero> imtxc: 总体情况满意
<ofam> yoooooooooooooo
<jiero> ofam: 。。。你是 ofan 弟弟？
<ofam> 擦
<imtxc> 这货是欧饭么
<ofam> znc估计又掉线了
<jiero> ...
<ofan> ofam: 你的 ssh 速度慢出渣了，肯定是掉线了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  akg k44 v2 好用么
<iMadper> jie
<imtxc> jiero: 不知道啊
<iMadper> jiero: 不好.
<ofan> imtxc: 就你的慢
<iMadper> jiero: akg k240系列的耳机倒是不错.
<ofan> 其他人都飞速
<jiero> iMadper:  哦。550 啊
<iMadper> jiero: 不是常年499/489之类的吗?
<iMadper> jiero: k240mkII?  这个应该六百多吧? 699? k240s 499
<jiero>  AKG K240MKII （本周日下架，最后的机会！）头戴式监听耳机 专业高保真立体声 扎实的低音 准确的中音 水晶般透明的高音 AKG 爱科技 ￥549.00
<ofan> jiero: 来玩欧陆风云4
<jiero> ofan: 不玩
<ofan> steam上有50多个游戏了
 * jiero 没用过  steam
<jiero> iMadper: 我大概是没可能花200以上买耳机了 :)
<Niac> irssi 怎么设置编码啊
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<Niac> 都无法显示正常
<iMadper> Niac: 我随手一搜, 前三个页面都是正确答案, 为什么你不自己搜?
<jiero> iMadper: 我整理一下，发现4条非头戴，2头戴。
<Niac> iMadper 你用什么搜的
<iMadper> Niac: google
<Niac> iMadper 百度不给力 啊
<iMadper> Niac: 恩.
<jiero> baidu 大概比 duckduckgo 搜信息多些。。。
<iMadper> Niac: 所以, 不要当伸手党.
<jiero> iMadper: 发现led光照明挺舒服。。。
<Niac> iMadper 用yandex不
<iMadper> jiero: 舒服不舒服还是看色温吧?
<iMadper> Niac: 都不知道是啥... 这是个普通用户用的嘛?
<iMadper> Niac: 这是给战斗民族的人用的.
<Niac> iMadper 老毛子的
<iMadper> Niac: 你是叫 Niac斯基吗? 你是叫niac诺夫吗? 你是叫niac诺娃吗?
<Niac> iMadper 我又不是老毛子
<jiero> iMadper: 也是。
<iMadper> Niac: 不是老毛子你干吗要用这个...
<iMadper> jiero: 不过没有频闪了, 听说长时间之后, 会觉得比较舒服
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在用的就是led的
<Niac> iMadper porn
<jiero> iMadper: 我是对比屋顶灯。
<iMadper> Niac: 欧美的, 太重口.
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<Niac> iMadper 本来是小清新的。一不小心就成重口味了
<jiero> iMadper: 买了个 2w 的led灯泡，觉得和40w 节能灯管效果相当。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 没吧? 我现在用的是5w的, 感觉才跟40的差不多....
 * jiero 求包养。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不过, led多半散光不好
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。台灯和灯泡差别挺大的哦
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 也是.
<jiero> iMadper: 我也是5w的台灯，但是感觉和2w的灯泡相当。。。
<Niac> 我 11瓦
<jiero> iMadper: 结果现在我想要个老式装灯泡的台灯了1.。。
<jiero> Niac: 11w 的 led 太贵，30多
<Niac> 买台灯送的哦
<jiero> Niac: 应该不是 led 吧。。。
<jiero> led 11w的，放台灯上刺眼
<Niac> 不会啊
<Niac> 节能灯的
<jiero> 节能灯不是 led
<Niac> led 那暗怎么用
<imtxc> 今天够冷
<Niac> 哪里
<imtxc> BJ
<jiero> Niac: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: DJ
<Niac> imtxc 帝都空气还好？
<imtxc> Niac: 还好
<Niac> imtxc 我也想去帝都
<jiero> imtxc: 如果消灭汽车1天，第二天会不会变好？
<imtxc> jiero: 应该是烧暖气闹的
<jiero> imtxc: 暖气啊。开了么？
<mengfei> 这时节都开暖气了？
<jiero> 立冬了
<imtxc> 恩啊
<jiero> 哦。暖气。不知道。
<iMadper> mengfei: 试运行了, 暖气
<LXD> 10:56 -!- philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] has quit [Ping
<LXD> 10:56 -!- philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] has quit [Ping
<LXD> 10:56 -!- philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] has quit [Ping
<iMadper> ...
<LXD> 10:56 -!- philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] has quit [Ping
<LXD> 10:56 -!- philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] has quit [Ping
<LXD> 10:56 -!- philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] has quit [Ping
<^k^> LXD: .. .. ..
<iMadper> LXD: stop.
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 关于笔记本vga输出的难题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451867 用gnome 3的时候，把外接显示器接到电脑的vga上，自动把桌面扩展过去了。 但是用fvwm不行。 是不是要修改X配置，打开X.org和fvwm的xinerama 支持,然后重启fvwm ??? 我以前只做过3显示器的xinerama设置，没弄过笔记本这种。 有没有简单的解决方案
<^k^> ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2013-11-09 11:38
<LXD__> 阿道夫
<LXD__> 啊
<LXD__> a 的啊
<LXD__> 啊
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 虚拟机里面的声音事件可以触发fvwm执行脚本吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451868 虚拟机里面跑了qq. 想有qq消息的时候，让fvwm弹一个xmessage 窗口来提醒。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2013-11-09 11:54
<jiero> iMadper imtxc   https://plus.google.com/115918140590477023459/posts/g1QKnpHyho7
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Shantanu Shinde - Google+ - Free Jump
<iMadper> علاء كاظم‎
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper:  95后啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 这是清真食品的意思么？
<iMadper> jiero: .
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: very good
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道哦啊.
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你是fedora社区的人?
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 以前是，现在不是
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 哦, 那没事了
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 不过系统是f19
<jiero> 话说，社区是什么
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那就不找你帮忙测试了
<iMadper> jiero: 类似丐帮
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> 丐帮是什么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 嗯
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 前丐帮的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。为么是 丐帮？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我不懂丐帮是啥。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 滚一边去，找会的来解释是什么
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。 http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Stabyourself.net - Not Tetris 2
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 戳自己
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 中文翻译
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  刺自己！
<jiero> roylez:  http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 要 畅达雅
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 这是翻译优先原则
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 难道要说 自残。，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那个词语太伤了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 自刎
<jiero> 。。。solidot 太弱了。。标题 『游戏: 玩游戏有益大脑』 但内容是：根据Max Planck研究院和Charité医学院的一项研究，玩Super Mario 64游戏能增加大脑负责空间定向、记忆形成、策略规划和手部精细动作的区域脑容量。
<jiero> 玩不同的游戏绝对不一样好么。。。
<jiero> 就好像读书有益大脑。。。切菜有益大脑。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 话说你给的url能上去，就是游戏的界面，， 出现网络错误
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 话说你给的url能上去，就是游戏的界面，， 出现网络错误 操作超时。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 摸摸
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 滚
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 滚毛球猫
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我实验用手臂移动写钢笔字好乱
<yunfan_chrome> xx
<yunfan_chrome> .h
<fems> hey!!
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 游戏 JAG 的中文化 （qm ts 文件） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451869 自己找位置放置， 要修改同目录下的 langlist.dat 添加汉语，例如 Simplified_Chinese::zh_CN 同时翻译了帮助，但是windows下可能会编码错误，utf-8行不行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-11-09 14:38
<jiero> 废人
<jiero> 喝。
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<roylez> jyf: 胖渣
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐找对象了没
<freeflying> iMadper, http://item.jd.com/863963.html  这个价格不错
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 【哥伦比亚衬衫】哥伦比亚Columbia专业户外PM2484男夹克红色L码【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐结婚了吗？
<jiero> 专业户外。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez 乐乐
<jiero> lainme: 还闲着的话，可以逗主席
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 惠普g4的无线网卡wifi速度慢，有时候无法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451870 ubuntu12.04 惠普g4的无线网卡wifi速度慢，有时候无法连接，无线网卡是Ralink RT5390R 802.11b/g/n 1x1 Wi-Fi Adapter，wifi速度慢，有时候根本无法连接，怎么解决，有人说是驱动问题，有人说用wicd，怎么解决
<^k^> ─> 啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 幽悠a — 2013-11-09 15:37
<popli3> hello
<^k^> popli3:点点点.  15:58 
<gfrog_> freeflying: 猴总
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 利用ubuntu-13.10wubi进pearos8-64.iso的livecd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451871 下载ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso用Wubi在Win7中安装,生成ubuntu文件夹及引导 进入x:\ubuntu\install，删除installation.iso，把 pearos8-64.iso 复制到x:\ubuntu\install中，改成installation.iso 重启电脑，选择ubuntu 按enter键，５秒内按ESC键，选择Demo mode，
<^k^> ─> 就进入pearos8-64.iso 的livecd了。 pearos8-64.iso做的很烂。 [flash=]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNjMyMDE3OTYw/v.swf[/f …
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 伸手党求一款窗口管理器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451872 有什么wm可以简单实现 1、每个窗口开启即最大化 2、一个窗口独占一个工作区/标签 3、打开新窗口，自动添加新工作区/标签并执行1和2 其实wm基本都可以实现1和2 只是不知道如何实现第3条 gnome3的动态工作区加maximize插件 只差一个窗口独占
<onlylove> 喵的周六又过去了
<onlylove> 为毛双休总是要过那么快，每天刚睡醒就中午了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 遇到新问题，１３．１０不能从英文界面换到中文界面． http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451874 使用全新安装，为了减少下载内容，安装英文版本１３．１０．使用后用ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ管理不能换回中文界面． 已经安装中文包．卸载英文支持也不行． 还在用，不想重装系统的． 老用户，
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45769/elop-campaign-microsoft-ceo?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 埃洛普竞选微软 CEO 宣言：向 Android 与苹果销售 Office，卖掉必应和Xbox - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 我靠，埃洛普无敌了
<maxiaojun> 有人用tapatalk嗎？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.10如何设置蓝牙局域网供手机上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451875 手机索爱MT11i ，刚刚连接了WIFI，设置了蓝牙绑定，ubuntu13.10跟手机配对之后直接就可以连接手机的蓝牙网络上网了。 不过要是反过来让电脑设置个蓝牙局域网供手机上网该怎么做呢？有没有人研究过。 刚刚去
<^k^> ─> 百度了一下有篇2008年的文章，貌似也实在太旧了点。现在ubuntu都升级了这么多个版本了。估计会有更方便 …
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  17:14 
<October21> thx ^k^
<jiero> lainme:  明年毕业？
<October21>  /quit
<jiero> iMadper: 什么时候结婚啊？
<jiero> 有没有偷盗热量的工具？
<CyrusYzGTt> 风
<jiero> 到有暖气的地方展开吸热，闭合后带走，展开放热。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 好孩子。风是空气。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 能够移动热
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 找 核聚变
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，貌似 太阳 可以
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 木星 可以转化为 太阳
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有买冬用顶棚的，放在家里帐篷一样 ，热量就不必上房顶了？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt 嗯你不冷。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 坏人
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 这里 虽然是 湿冷，但是 只需要简单的 干暖设备
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 干冷才难
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 發佈、管理 gist 的命令行工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451877 https://github.com/weakish/gister 基於github的官方gist客戶端gist.rb，增加如下功能： - 發佈gist後自動clone gist repo到本地 - 自動將gist的內容添加到本地的代碼搜索索引（基於csearch） - 自動從github獲取本條gist的元信息（描述、url等），添加到本地
<^k^> ─> 的gists.list - 同步gist.github.com上的改动到本地 依賴： curl git gist.rb https://github.com/defunkt/gist csearch https://code.g …
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 湿冷才冷， 如果保暖不好，容易风湿
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 风湿。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 中州韻的终于支持多个用字方案了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451878 以后终于可以不切换输入方案就能切换用字方案了，详情见图。 不过，需要提醒的是rime_api v1后，由于RimeTraits这个结构体的问题，现在的fcitx-rime可能需要打个补丁才能正常使用。 最后，感谢公子提供的补丁。 补丁在
<^k^> ─> 这里 统计信息: 发表于 由 YeLee — 2013-11-09 17:35
<gefangshuai> 有人？
<gefangshuai>  /topic
<jiero> gefangshuai: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gefangshuai> e
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 小白请教关于麒麟安装VMwareworkstation的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451880 最近下载了最新版本，然后在安装VMwareworkstation的时候，出现下面的问题，求高手赐教～ 用Wine打开.exe文件，出现这个错误 file:///home/dj/%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/2013-11-09%2018:06:28%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png 然后错误的详细信息
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • top 显示 kworker 占CPU过高！！！ 试过网上的方法！！没用！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451881 top 显示 kworker 占CPU过高！！！ 试过网上的方法！！没用！！！ 2306 root 20 0 0 0 0 R 65 0.0 6:44.70 kworker/0:3 网上的方法： 临时禁用： sudo -i echo N > /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll 重启后会再次打开这
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • ubuntukylin-13.10-desktop-i386无法用wubi安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451882 ubuntukylin-13.10-desktop-i386 文件添加efi后缀、info更改unbuntu、启动skipmd5check怎么都不管用呢，都要重新下载一个64位的。 如何简单有效的解决？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 7j523 — 2013-11-09 18:49
<kgjmbqhft340728> 来了这样多人，却没有说话的
<leavfin> 有人用firefox 25 吗
<kgjmbqhft340728> 哪个好用吗
<leavfin> firefox应该不会依赖gcc吧
<maxiaojun> leavfin: 你自己看下不就知道了...
<leavfin> 为啥freebsd 里firefox 25 会依赖gcc 4.6.2
<kgjmbqhft340728> 都是开源的嘛
<maxiaojun> leavfin: #freebsd 歡迎你
<leavfin> 是gcc 4.6.4
<maxiaojun> 有可能firefox一定要gcc才能編譯成功？FreeBSD默認換成LLVM了吧？
<leavfin> maxiaojun: 这么高端的问题，怎么好意思去问
<leavfin> 可是我是安装的二进制
<maxiaojun> ...
<leavfin> maxiaojun: 请问你可以讲解吗？
<maxiaojun> 不能，不用freebsd
<leavfin> maxiaojun: 多谢
<onlylove> http://site.douban.com/220966/widget/notes/15063716/note/313896662/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 日本街头那些漂亮的窨井盖
<onlylove> 这些井盖在中国不得被偷的不成样子
<User2> 井盖
<onlylove> 哎……冷啊…………去窝着去了
<leavfin> 在#freebsd问了，战战兢兢不敢多问
<leavfin> 二进制包是按照默认的config来打的
<leavfin> 所以二进制包会依赖实际上可能用不的的包
<jiero> gfrog 青蛙
<jiero> gfrog 大蛙
<jiero> 都不在啊。只有小破孩 ofan。。
<maxiaojun> jiero: ?
<jiero> maxiaojun: 平时充斥的聊天一族都不在了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 化学套件安装（shelx/shelxle/ortep3/pgplot） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451884 Linux的强大功能使其成为了科研上的利器，但是化学晶体中的部分软件的安装较为复杂，使得windows在化学晶体解析软体方面占了很高的地位。Ortep3-for-windows，WinGX的配合非常完美，但是Linux上也有相应的替代
<^k^> ─> 方案。 为了配置linux下的晶体解析软件环境，我们至少要安装shelx，如果你有非常好的命令行能力，shelx就 …
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙签到的频率已然超过 pity了
<nonme> 我有ppk私钥，怎么转换成linux用的id_rsa
<gfrog> freeflying: 有嘛有嘛？ 我就今天checkin来着
<nonme> 我有ppk私钥，怎么转换成linux用的id_rsa？有没有人知道？
<nonme> 我有ppk私钥，怎么转换成linux用的id_rsa？有没有人知道？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何打开mms播放？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451886 选择默认程序的时候，没有默认程序可以选，如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwode90 — 2013-11-09 21:14
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 请问ubuntu的衍生版有没有用到systemd的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451887 ubuntu关机有点慢，有时启动会启动失败，想换掉。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 kf0124 — 2013-11-09 21:23
<nonme> ^k^: 你用的是什么版本啊？
<^k^> nonme, 这是一个有趣的问题。  21:28 
<nonme> ^k^: 是吗？
<^k^> nonme, 是。  21:29 
<nonme> ^k^: 好吧，你说是就是了……
<^k^> nonme, 要吗？  21:31 
<maxiaojun> nonme: http://www.ehow.com/how_8658327_convert-ppk-ssh-ubuntu.html
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: How to Convert PPK to SSH in Ubuntu | eHow
<niac> 好无聊啊，有什么电影好看的 啊
<hongker> niac: 要什么类型的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu安装在SD卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451888 笔记本，没有硬盘。 U盘：live usb SD卡：2G 问题： 1.怎样把ubuntu安装在SD卡(不是制作live usb)？ 安装在SD卡的ubuntu，像硬盘一样可以安装软件，重启后也不会删除！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Qmna — 2013-11-09 22:19
<niac> hongker 嗯，剧情好点的
<imtxc> freeflying: gfrog 周末 checkin?
<jiero> imtxc: 没暖气怎么过冬？
<imtxc> jiero: 空调
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。没空调。
<imtxc> jiero: 额……
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 终端下彩色输出的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451889 能否用sed修改sdcv查询输出彩色? 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2013-11-09 22:46
<jiero> imtxc: 没取暖设备过冬可能否？
<imtxc> jiero: 能……
<imtxc> jiero: 而且是在北方
<imtxc> jiero: 而且是当年2008 年的北方
<imtxc> jiero: 我2008 年冬天就是没有取暖设备过来的呀
 * jiero 勾起了imtxc 对往事的回忆
<imtxc> jiero: 别的忘了，只记得当时暖水瓶里面的水都结冰了………………
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> 你没结冰变冰人？
<imtxc> jiero: 谁觉要是头露在外面，早上就睁不眼睛
<jiero> imtxc: 没关系，我有睡觉用的帽子
<jiero> imtxc: 我有双重睡袋
<imtxc> jiero: 牛
<jiero> imt
<imtxc> jiero: 我当时没有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 那时候高三……
<jiero> imtxc: 你当时还小。
<jiero> imtxc: 话说海贼王现在还在连载。
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 那个时候在连载 。好像没啥变化。
<imtxc> 好吧
<jiero> imtxc: 我被认作20岁有些年头了。
<jiero> 8年，从16岁增长到20岁。
<imtxc> jiero: 唉，你目测比我年轻多了
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我笑的比较灿烂？
<imtxc> jiero: 因为我太显老
<jiero> imtxc: http://tangramgames.dk/games/mrrescue/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Mr. Rescue | Tangram
<jiero> imtxc: 不是你的错，是我的错
<imtxc> jiero:不是啊， 二十七、八的人见到我喊大哥的很多， 不信你问 jyf
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。因为你改换掉自己的造型师
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 说多了都是泪，睡了先
<jiero> imtxc: 把头发都搞的油油的，露出阳光般的傻笑，你就小点了
<jiero> imtxc: 说大哥是因为你比较矮还带眼镜。
 * jiero 洗洗手睡了
<jiero> 键盘最脏了
<imtxc> ,,
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉，乃说自己的host上装ESX还是ubuntu然后跑kvm呢？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 作为C社的support，你好意思用ESXi么，lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是但是…… ESX真心很强大啊 @_@
<happyaron> gfrog: 但是但是…… 你可能也真的不好意思用啊 @_@
<gfrog> happyaron: 放家里，没人知道的。 lol
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 真心不知道kvm去用裸硬盘会出现神马奇葩问题
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<gavinem> hi
<gavinem> 各位好！
<^k^> gavinem:点点点.  23:57 
<imtxc> iMadper: 同样的配置， archlinux 下的 offlineimap 收邮件比 debian 下慢2分钟，你的offlineimap 是怎么配的
<happyaron> maxiaojun: bug 1199239 我没有quantal系统来测试了，可能还需要找人搞一下
<maxiaojun> 我也沒有啊,雖然裝個虛擬機也不是不行...
<maxiaojun> 這裡有用12.10的朋友嗎...
<happyaron> 我在搞 bug 1221593，但是还没搞清楚该怎么修，vala的东西调试起来很困难
<happyaron> 搞定之后会和1249208一起sru到saucy
<maxiaojun> 訂閱了
<maxiaojun> 話說<Super>Space你覺得應該不要嗎？
<maxiaojun> 主要是之前只是osx在用，現在是win8和ibus 1.5也都用
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 仔细看下，sru之后还是super space
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 现在是冲突，导致不能快捷键切换
<maxiaojun> 你寫的那個Regression Potential？
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 没g-s-d的桌面环境会用回cttl space
<happyaron> ctrl space
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 1404可能会干掉ibus integration，这样在所有系统里都可以继续用super space
<maxiaojun> ...
<happyaron> ibus integration带来的问题让 seb128 受不鸟了
<maxiaojun> 笑
<happyaron> 现在这些问题正在把他一步步推向fcitx……
<maxiaojun> 那是最好了，正好ubuntukylin那邊也在用fcitx
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 额，是ubuntu kylin, lol
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 中间要加空格
<maxiaojun> 爲啥？
<happyaron> 因为实际上双方协议是那样搞的，只是 jackyu 之前一直以为没有那空格。。。
<niac> 这么晚还不睡啊
<maxiaojun> 看了下Ubuntu主頁發現確實是啊
<maxiaojun> 想起了最近 https://fixubuntu.com/ 那事
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ ti: Fix Ubuntu
<happyaron> lol
<maxiaojun> 其實我覺得那個網站挺好的，一條命令搞定很方便
<^k^> 05:04
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:04
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  07:58 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-10
<GFW> ..
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：如何设置goagent访问arch老旧仓库http://arm.konnichi.com/。谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451892 求助：如何设置goagent访问arch老旧仓库http://arm.konnichi.com/。谢谢！ http://arm.konnichi.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 白鳍豚 — 2013-11-10 9:07
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]如何使用grub4dos引导pearlinux的LiveCD http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451894 RT，一直习惯用grub4dos引导u盘安装，昨天下了一个pearlinux想尝鲜，可惜无法引导，我试了ubuntu和debian的引导方式都失败了,所以求各位大神帮助～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alone_badboy — 2013-11-10 9:43
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Linux Mint遇到一个匪夷所思的包导入问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451895 因为要写一个自动化系统设置脚本，于是其中有调用add-apt-repository，惊奇的发现这个奇葩的工具改写后没有--yes选项（github有更新，但是实际更新包没有），于是想用imp模块通过imp.load_source载入那个叫mintSources.py的脚本，然后
<^k^> ─> hack调用一些函数。 于是问题开始了。 Code: [sudo] password for XXXXX: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "./Lib/apt. …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ls 文件夹有空格怎么ls啊，菜鸟一个，谢谢帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451896 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 smyvjbdd1117 — 2013-11-10 10:22
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu怎样将文件夹更改成英文名？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451897 我安装的时候选择的是中文语言，所有的文件夹都显示成了中文名，但是在终端下操作不方便，现在想改成英文名，我记得以前在ubuntu下用exportLANG=en_US命令是可以更改的，但是在xubuntu下不起作用，请问还有别的办法可以更改文
<^k^> ─> 件名吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hips0028 — 2013-11-10 10:37
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • ubuntu 13.10 64bits用不满i7的8个线程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451898 本来日常工作，i7总是用不到100%，这很正常。 但是最新在使用Blender渲染的时候，只有1个核心是100%。其他7个一直都是20% 我觉得这负载均衡有问题。分配不平均。 blender应该不可能不支持多线程。难道是linux支持不好？？？？？
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-10 10:58
<ofan> iMadper: 我现在又想听带音染的了
<iMadper> ofan: 正常, 讨好耳朵的, 大家都喜欢
<ofan> iMadper: 主要是开gain后高音太强，听的脑袋疼
<ofan> 不开，中低音又不给力
<jiero> iMadper: 我为什突然觉得多夫多妻挺好的。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> ofan: 你喜欢中低音, 所以你买了dt880????!!!lol
<iMadper> jiero: 因为你喜欢群交?
<ofan> iMadper: 是高音太高
<jiero> iMadper: 呃，不是，因为，我觉得我喜欢的人太多了。
<jiero> ofan: 是不买了250 ohm的耳机，用什么能支持，是 6.5mm接口吗？
<ofan> jiero: 啥意思
<ofan> jiero: 发现你这语文水平又退步了
<iMadper> ....
<jiero> ofan:  你选的 250欧姆阻抗的耳机，普通手机电脑都无法驱动吧？
<jiero> iMadper: ？
<ofan> jiero: 不能，得用耳放
<ofan> 用电脑的话估计勉强能听
<jiero> ofan 耳放是什么？
<ofan> jiero: 功率放大器
<ofan> 耳机功放
<vose> time
<jiero> ofan 呃，不是手机都内置个么。
<ofan> jiero: 输出功率小呗
<jiero> ofan: 你是用手机和耳机连接放大器播放？
<ofan> jiero: 我用电脑，手机用自带耳机
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【新人求助】 急急急 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451899 昨天按照教程一步步装好ubuntu13.10 幸好安装成功 但是什么都不懂 需要上网于是下载了学校的客户端 是用srun3的 一个tar.gz 但是打开之后里面只有四个东西 一个.ui 两个图片 和一个srun3_client 类型是application/x-executable 不知道怎么安装 谁能帮帮我
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 我爱TaeJa — 2013-11-10 11:08
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 对A卡的支持是不是基本没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451901 电脑只有独立显卡，没有集成显卡，为什么wine war3.exe特别卡。。。 难道wine只能支持intel的集显吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 langyxxl — 2013-11-10 11:43
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chrome和firefox出现各种证书问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451902 不知道做了什么，突然就发现上网时有很多网站都不能上了，都说没有证书，可是我没改过什么设置啊，而且也有重新安装过chrome，可还是不能解决这个现象，请问是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-11-10 12:00
<jiero> sdhc卡 竟然还有终身质保的1.
 * jiero 终于给自己破旧的手机买了个 micro sdhc 卡。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你应该买 支持 4k 输入与输出的 micro sd卡
<jiero> 2009年4k还没影子
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  PNY 这牌子我终于想起来了，澳大利亚很多人用。
<jiero> 中国好像没名气
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 全志A10还有人安装ubuntu系统的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451903 RT 求帮忙 联系方式就论坛吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 vv3918 — 2013-11-10 12:10
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 额。我是看哪个最便宜就买那个
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 这个最便宜，没名气在中国意味着便宜
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过，我买的那个不支持 4k
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 4k 是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 32G低于100RMB的就算便宜
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 视频
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 比 1080p 2160p 更高的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。好像micro sdhc 都比较贵些。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 觉得30元8gb就算便宜了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 8G 太少了，一部高清的AV 就不够放
<CyrusYzGTt> 别说 超高清1080p 2160p了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。我不保留视频。
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • SUSE进入游戏后不能放片头CG原因为何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451904 WINE的魔兽和DOTA2开头VAVLE带阀门的男的动画都不能播放为啥？？进去是黑屏，然后游戏不载入 统计信息: 发表于 由 turkeys — 2013-11-10 12:21
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我也不保留，只是 每个星期更新
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。你还在找女人么。。。
<jiero> 有的class 10 是写入速度，有的class 10 是读取速度？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 都有
<CyrusYzGTt> class 10 我就买了个 32G的，当时 国庆特惠价
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现。我没读卡器
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 好像挺无聊。我的手机内置32GB，空余26GB
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我有，， 放点 手机地图，还有AV
<jiero> 虽然想想用个32GB的卡，就有64GB了，不过真没用处。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 当 swap分区，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 或者 专门放 密钥的分区
<jiero> 喜欢吃红烧肘子延伸到喜欢吃红烧肉
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 估计你有点向变态发展的倾向，吃人肉，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我对吃没那么执着，不过如果有人贡献一点，我是可以尝试的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 滚
 * jiero 认为没有什么是必要的
<jiero> 因为没有所有物
<jiero> 没有所有权
<jiero> 电热器
<jiero> 上海药皂，好久没用了哈
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在地址栏使用fcitx中文输入法 ubuntu>chromium自动退出 这是与输入法冲突吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451906 Chromium版本 30.0.1599.114 Ubuntu 12.04 (30.0.1599.114-0ubuntu0.12.04.3) 如标题，在地址栏中文输入y时，浏览器自动退出。以前在windows下chrome用智能ABC输入一些字符时也会自动退出，那时具体是哪些
<jiero> 什么运动比较累？
<jiero> 篮球？
<imtxc> jiero: 举重？ 马拉松？
<GODDOG> jiero, 橄榄球
<jiero> imtxc: 马拉松可能是。一边听歌一边跑马拉松，不过我还是更倾向竞走
<jiero> GODDOG 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我买了镜头纸，想起以前搜刮镜头纸擦光盘就好笑
<maxiaojun> 各位大神誰知道銀行從業資格深圳考點在哪？
<imtxc> 这个频道现在连这个问题都支持？
<jiero> smzdm
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似报考的时候应该会给出来
<jiero> sm
<maxiaojun> 話說，論壇是不是該用https。。。不然密碼是明文或者可逆變換傳輸啊
<jackness> iMadper, 我下周开始学习oracle数据库 有什么资料推荐我看看吗
<jackness> iMadper, 我现在天天学习java不知道该看些什么啊
<Azurewrath> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/desktop/ubuntukylin
<^k^> Azurewrath ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 中国版 | Ubuntu
<Azurewrath> 桌面上那一票发行版是要闹哪样
<jiero> Azurewrath: 说明了一个问题，就是实际用户根本不想统一。
<Azurewrath> jiero, ？？
<Azurewrath> jiero, 没关注过 kylin
<jiero> 是问题，不是解答。
<jiero> 没有答案，推断
<jackness> 誰学习过java啊 给我点意见啊
<Azurewrath> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/desktop/ubuntukylin-chinese
<^k^> Azurewrath ⇪ ti: 中国的Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<Azurewrath> 居然按钮是下载 UbunntuKylin
<Azurewrath> 拼错了
<jiero> Azurewrath: 从哪里找的。菜单？
<Azurewrath> jiero, 什么从哪找的？
<jiero> Azurewrath:  Ubuntu.org.cn 里我从菜单里发现 kylin
<maxiaojun> jackness: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu | 最受欢迎的免费操作系统 (@ Ubuntu.org.cn)
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: The Java™ Tutorials
<Azurewrath> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/desktop/ubuntukylin-chinese
<^k^> Azurewrath ⇪ ti: 中国的Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<Azurewrath> jiero, 上面下载按钮
<Azurewrath> jiero, 多写了个n
<maxiaojun> 其實用kylin版有啥不好呢...
<maxiaojun> 水果都爲中國（內地）專門開了一個中文討論區了
<maxiaojun> 正說明中國內地用戶受待見
<jiero> 不是，说明需要
<jiero> 说明小白够多
<leavfin> 说明人多好利用
<jiero> ofan: 戴耳机久了，耳朵出血？
<maxiaojun> jiero: 哪裡小白不夠多，你覺得美國有百分之幾的人會裝系統？
<jiero> maxiaojun: gentoo小白少点
<jiero> maxiaojun: 人家有店面。
<jiero> maxiaojun: 苹果有店面
<maxiaojun> jiero: 所以沒Ubuntu什麼事情了，更別說Gentoo了
<jiero> 无法说明收待见。
<maxiaojun> jiero: 就憑官方發行版的IBus從10.04爛到13.10，我就覺得Kylin有它的好處
<jiero> maxiaojun: 说实在的，还是没有什么中文软件开发动力。
<jiero> maxiaojun: 单 linux
<jiero> 老的 Ubuntu 用户，还用中文界面的有多少？
<ofan> jiero: 眼睛，鼻子，嘴巴都出血
<maxiaojun> jiero: 所以就放棄本地化了？
<jiero> ofan: 我是耳道
<jiero> maxiaojun: 不是放弃，而是速度反而下降了。最近2年。
<jiero> maxiaojun: 找办法，目前这个ylin的投资感觉还不如雇佣社区人员。。。
<maxiaojun> jiero: 其實全世界覺得本地化sucks還不如用英文的又不是中國
<maxiaojun> 又不只是中國
<jiero> max
<jiero> maxiaojun: 但是极度反感英文的中国小白最多哈。
<maxiaojun> jiero: 社區人員能雇傭？很多都是學生黨呢
<maxiaojun> jiero: 其實我們能看懂主要也就是中英文，你怎麼知道是中國最多呢？
<maxiaojun> jiero: 要說浪費公佈，是可以質疑一下，不過你也可以看看美國軍方花了多少錢搞了個被他們基層各種吐槽的郵件系統（基於MS Exchange）
<maxiaojun> 浪費公幣
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 启动器 设置成自动隐藏后会留下相同大小的阴影 怎么解决呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451907 废话不多说，直接看图吧。另外，如果使用 Ctrl + Alt + F1~F7切换的话，界面不动了，感觉是挂了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Zheniao — 2013-11-10 16:20
<ofan> 没几个学生搞开源的
<ofan> 除了phd
<jusss> ofan: 你用过sgdt sldt没
<jusss> ofan: 32位寻址
<ofan> jusss: ..没
<ofan> 不写asm
<jusss> ofan: 还有ssh vpn没
<ofan> jusss: 推荐你个电影
<jusss> ofan: 什么电影
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你覺得@happyaron多大？
<ofan> jusss: the conjuring
<jusss> ofan: 早看了
<ofan> maxiaojun: 34D?
<ofan> jusss: ...
<jusss> ofan: yiy看到1080p
<jusss> ofan: yify
<ofan> jusss: 感觉最近几年最好的了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 之前香港開GNOME.Asia，他才剛剛高考完
<jusss> ofan:  Insidious: Chapter 2出来了没？
<jusss> ofan: 期待弯刀杀戮
<ofan> maxiaojun: 哦 学生搞开源的很少，贡献代码的更少
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你怎麼統計的多少？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 除了正兒八經Linux公司，Linux非常相關公司上班的
<ofan> maxiaojun: 观察呗，订阅一些项目的mailing list，基本没学生
<maxiaojun> ofan: 其他我看到的貢獻者很多就是學生啊
<ofan> 特别是成熟的项目
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你怎麼判斷一個人是不是學生？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 自己说的，或者一看就明显在公司的，邮件都有签名，看头像域名也知道
<jusss> ofan: 你的vpn ssh还有没
<ofan> 项目里活跃的人基本就那么几个，挨个看就行了
<ofan> jusss: 你干嘛，我不开放了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 頭像域名能看出啥？
<jusss> ofan: 好吧，我还想你是送我个，
<ofan> maxiaojun: 看哪个公司的
<maxiaojun> ofan: 有公司參與的開源項目又不是開源的全部
<ofan> 基本都是凑热闹的多，学生没那时间和实力搞
<maxiaojun> ofan: 學生才有時間，公司要麼是全職開發，要麼就幹不了啥
<ofan> maxiaojun: 当然，你自己开发个开源，也算是开源
<ofan> maxiaojun: 国内学生是挺有时间
<maxiaojun> ofan: 所以你說的到底是哪些項目，除了瀏覽器，編程語音，Web，ffmpeg等地方，別的我關心的項目還真不熱鬧
<jusss> 弯刀杀戮的字幕终于出来了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 其實歐洲一些國家的學生更有時間，貌似讀書主要是政府買單，所以多讀幾年也行
<ofan> maxiaojun: 比较知名的项目都是
<maxiaojun> ofan: 有那些也不解決問題啊，除非你說用OSX/Windows就可以了
<ofan> maxiaojun: 那是你觉得罢了，免学费才几个国家，美国孩子上大学就欠了一屁股债，房租都得自己打工挣
<maxiaojun> ofan: 所以你沒發現很多貢獻者是歐洲的嗎？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 欧洲也一样
<maxiaojun> ofan: 不一樣啊，制度不同的
<ofan> maxiaojun: 没什么区别
<maxiaojun> ofan: 而且美國的學費是特別高的
<ofan> 别想的很好
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我沒說那樣好啊
<maxiaojun> ofan: 只是那邊的人自己說，可以在學校混幾年順便搞搞開源
<ofan> maxiaojun: 国内人不也这么说？
<ofan> 学生还都是以找工作为主的，有时间的都去公司实习了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 所以我說歐洲學生也有時間啊，有問題嗎？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 那工作的人不以自己賺錢為主？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你说搞开源的时间，那是不多的，搞的人也很少
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你怎麼知道不多？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你沒看見就是不多嗎？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 不信你去调查下呗
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我又不是沒看過很多項目是誰在搞
<ofan> maxiaojun: 在网上看的吧
<maxiaojun> fcitx現在的主要維護者（老fcitx死了之後），都是學生啊
<ofan> 看见一两个都是个别的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-11/92472.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux Kernel 'skb_flow_dissect()'函数远程拒绝服务漏洞(CVE-2013-4348)_Linux安全_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你看見幾個項目熱鬧無比了？拿出來看看呢？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 输入法..国内确实差不多都是学生搞 lol
<jusss> ofan: windows的select()是不是不能监视stdin
<ofan> jusss: 不知道，win的select只能监视sockets吧
<ofan> maxiaojun: 啥叫热闹无比
<maxiaojun> ofan: 連compiz之前那個維護者都是先是學生，後來去了C社，最後C社搞Mir之後又回去讀書了
<jusss> ofan: stdin是socket吗？
<ofan> jusss: no
<maxiaojun> jusss: 早就告訴你不能了
<ofan> maxiaojun: 维护者是啥
<maxiaojun> ofan: 就是開發者啊，因為都是接手的所以稱之爲維護者
<jusss> maxiaojun: 哦，因为在Linux select可以监视0 ,想知道win能不能
<ofan> maxiaojun: 就一个？
<maxiaojun> jusss: win奇葩的地方又不是只有這一處
<maxiaojun> ofan: 是啊，你以為千千萬萬呢？
<ofan> 你要说一个项目50%开发者都是学生，还比较有说服力
<maxiaojun> ofan: 本來compiz在原來novell那些死掉之後就1個開發者啊
<ofan> maxiaojun: 而且很多项目确实开始是学生发起
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你覺得有幾個？
<maxiaojun> 應該說一個主要的開發者
<maxiaojun> ofan: gimp也只有1.5個主要開發者啊
<maxiaojun> 雖然是不是學生我不知道
<ofan> 。。。你在扯淡把
<maxiaojun> ofan: 自己去查啊，還真以為有千千萬萬開源開發者？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 看看gimp credits
<maxiaojun> ibus為什麼一直爛？就是從某一天開始主要還在開發的就一日本友人，這位仁兄好像還不太靠譜
<ofan> 太搞笑了
<maxiaojun> ofan: credits有些小貢獻的都會放進去的
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你怎么知道？
<ofan> 怎么衡量贡献多少的？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 本來就是這樣的啊，你以為有這麼多人在全職開發啊
<jiero> maxiaojun: 我的感觉是你的看法有时过度坚持自我
<maxiaojun> ofan: ibus主頁上列出來的人20多個呢
<ofan> maxiaojun: 大哥 不是说只有一个lead developer就是一个人开发的
<maxiaojun> ofan: 實際主要有做事情的也就是一個
<ofan> 活跃的开发者都算
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你自己去看有幾個人活躍？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 去看看有幾個人還在commit東西？
<ofan> maxiaojun: compiz一直就一个人？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 歷史上不知道，後來就一個了啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Chromium已经更新到30啦～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451908 http://iloveubuntu.net/chromium-30-released-and-available-ubuntu-software-center 软件中心可以下载 Ubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 13.10 均有效 Chromium 30 is available via Ubuntu Software Center (Ubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 13.10). 统计信息: 发表于 由 ne
<ofan> maxiaojun: http://www.compiz.org/team/
<^k^> ─> xus-s — 2013-11-10 17:02
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Compiz Home » Team
<maxiaojun> ofan: 這多久沒更新了
<ofan> 一个人不得累死
<maxiaojun> ofan: http://cgit.compiz.org
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ Compiz Git repository browser
<maxiaojun> ofan: 本來就是這樣，要不然幹嘛是個軟件都bug一堆
<ofan> 等我列下commit authors
<maxiaojun> ofan: 發現那個倉庫2年沒更新了嗎...
<jiero> compiz 5年了
<jusss> maxiaojun: 在win下监视键盘输入的是哪个函数？GetAsyncKeyState?
<ofan> maxiaojun: 明明有好几个
<jiero> 沉寂在 linux 桌面长河的代码太多了哈
<maxiaojun> jusss: 只監視自己的輸入用conio.h
<maxiaojun> ofan: 現在這些人哪去了？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 很多提交code的request要squash到一个commit
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你看下时间
<maxiaojun> ofan: 現在這些人哪去了？
<ofan> 第二页好几个merge
<maxiaojun> ofan: 再問一遍，現在這些人哪去了？
<ofan> 谁去哪了
<maxiaojun> 你覺得compiz最近2年更新過嗎？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【紧急】Ubuntu安装失败，磁盘中NTFS的文件系统变得无法访问。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451909 我在笔记本上安装Ubuntu 12.04。 用Ultraiso将Ubuntu 12.04的桌面版写进了U盘里，然后开始安装。 将Win 7旗舰版的E盘删除了，添加了三个磁盘：SWAP, UEF 和 EXT4 (/) 安装结束后提示GRUB2安装失败，无法启动Wi
<^k^> ─> n7和Ubuntu，再次进入U盘里的Ubuntu 竟然发现无法挂载Win7里的C,D,F三个NTFS的磁盘了，错误提示：ntfs signature mis …
<ofan> maxiaojun: 不知道，n年没用过了
<ofan> maxiaojun: 仔细看下log就知道有几个人了
<ofan> maxiaojun: 一般少数人，可能就那么一两个有master的push权力，其他人都要squash自己的修改再merge到master，很少有直接commit到master的
<maxiaojun> ofan: 只不過後來那個地方就死了
<ofan> 死了好
<ofan> 旧的不去新的不来
<maxiaojun> 其實沒死徹底，搬家到 https://launchpad.net/compiz 了
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ Compiz in Launchpad
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎么不死彻底，当年为了启用特效，害我安装显卡驱动浪费了不少时间
<jusss> maxiaojun: 我想用select(0,1,,);这种让select函数监视键盘如果有键盘输入就阻塞，要不就不阻塞，因为还需要recv()接收信息，conio.h里有这种函数吗?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你还活着呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你还诈尸着
<maxiaojun> CyrusYzGTt: 3d桌面簡直就是Linux桌面的一個笑話啊...
<maxiaojun> jusss: kbhit?
<maxiaojun> jusss: recv(0, ...)應該也是不行的，用read(0, ...)吧
<jusss> maxiaojun: recv()接收socket的
<ofan> jusss: 弄个循环，getch就行了，用啥select..
<jusss> ofan: getch会阻塞吧
<maxiaojun> jusss: kbkit不阻塞啊
<jusss> ofan: maxiaojun,win下一个简单的socket,接收信息和发送信息
<jusss> maxiaojun: 我看看
<jusss> maxiaojun: 我试试kbkit
<maxiaojun> ofan: http://thehousenews.com/society/德國的大學教育真的讓人羨慕嗎/ 德國大學確實免費，雖然并不讓人羨慕
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ 社會 | 主場新聞
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 德国大学免费么？
<jiero> ofan: 法国大学免费
<ofan> jiero: 屁
<maxiaojun> ofan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_Germany#Tuition_fees
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: Education in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiero> ofan: 法国的大学几乎是免费的,只收取注册费
<jiero> ofan: 看样子也是免费的
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你还活着吗？
<ofan> maxiaojun: too naive
<jiero> ofan: 你要去德国再读一个大学？
<jiero> ofan: 你要读3个大学么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 如果我会德语，确实想去
<maxiaojun> ofan: 是啊，wiki錯了，你是對的，行了吧
<jiero> ofan: 你的脑袋应该能装下德语
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你看问题太片面，都说了只state-funded才免费，不是所有学校
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我有必要證明全部是免費嗎？
<ofan> 在美国当兵还能免学费呢
<maxiaojun> ofan: 別扯些沒關係的
<ofan> maxiaojun: 没扯呢，美国大学也免费呢
<maxiaojun> ofan: 「A great portion of the German universities is public, thus state-funded.」這句話看不懂？
<ofan> 生活费也给你报销
<maxiaojun> ofan: 少tm詭辯
<ofan> maxiaojun: http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/04/24/germany-bucks-global-trends-abolishing-tuition
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Germany bucks global trends by abolishing tuition | Inside Higher Ed
<jiero> ofan: 嗯。其实都是公司的人才库。
<jiero> ofan: 你要一生读大学？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 当人不知道德国公里大学免费呢，这都事先研究过的
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你到底想討論什麼問題？
<CyrusYzGTt> 意思就是 你被个人，组织、集团 给包养，就可以报销了
<ofan> 免费的午餐持续不了多久，大学就是个盈利机构
<jusss> maxiaojun: 真是太谢谢你了，kbhit()很好
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我說大學不是了嗎？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 就说你看问题太片面，还老爱用过时的信息
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 上海药皂听说过么。
<maxiaojun> ofan: 所謂的不免費又怎麼樣了呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 没有。 阿拉，不是 上海人
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你是东莞的？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 又不是美國那種天價學費
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 告非， 去看 log， 俺可是 广府人士
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。废热过多。
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我根本沒想說明德國的大學如何如何，只不過說明歐洲的學生也比較好混而已，不會欠下一屁股債
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 咋了？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉你今天话不少 :)
<ofan> maxiaojun: 美国州立的算不上天价，本地学生一年$2-3k，只是他们得自己交学费
<ofan> 一学期
<ofan> maxiaojun: 问 alvin_rxg 欧洲学生好混么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 是你这只 裸姐 先跟 本皇 说话
<maxiaojun> ofan: 美國州立是主流嗎？而且2-3k usd和500歐元是一樣的嗎？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 想混其实在哪都好混，你觉得那种好混其实是假象
<maxiaojun> ofan: 留學生有P代表性
<ofan> 谁说留学生了
<ofan> 我说的都是本地学生
<ofan> maxiaojun: 留学生好混的，家里给钱就行了，都不用打工
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你想飛黃騰達當然不可能混啦
<maxiaojun> ofan: 那些搞開源的人最後一般也就自己開個小公司或者加入r,s,c社啊
<maxiaojun> ofan: 但是美國和歐洲，學費還有課業壓力的差距還是很明顯的啊
<ofan> 确实，很多都吃不上饭的还搞开源，感动的一脸鼻涕
<CyrusYzGTt> 对了，你们有木有听说过， 生化电子水泥？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你说欧洲学生压力小就是了？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 相對美國而言啊
<ofan> maxiaojun: 理由呢
<maxiaojun> ofan: 學費低，課業壓力輕
<ofan> lol
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你說德國大學不全部免費，說不定搞開源的主要就是賴在免費大學裡的那些人呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ee被你们说动心了，走了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你統計下德國和美國的平均學費？
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，还有 特色狼
<maxiaojun> ofan: 還是說你不認同課業壓力不同？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 哪裡的學生都會說自己很苦逼的，橫向比較下高下立判
<jiero> 美国的确实苦。
<jiero> 看过 mit 的同科目课程。完全不是一个档次。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我觉得什麼课业压力，最重要的是 这些知识 是否能够被你所理解、所用、所扩展、所精通、。。。。 etc   最后是否能够让自己和人类更好的生存繁衍，
<jiero> 是更好地保护自己的财产
<jusss> maxiaojun: 接收信息的那块内存设置多大为好？、
<maxiaojun> CyrusYzGTt: 主要是大部份人都沒有這麼大的興趣，還是deadline的壓力比較實在
<maxiaojun> jusss: 不知道你的程序...
<ofan> maxiaojun: lol 你还是问 alvin_rxg 吧
<maxiaojun> ofan: 他就是上帝了？你沒有能力舉出說明自己觀點的東西？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 我的观点就是你太naive
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我的觀點就是你是個sb
<ofan> 想得很美好
<jusss> maxiaojun: 网络socket, recv()到一块大的内存，每次接收后就通过偏移依次存入里面，还是recv()到一个小的数组里，然后每次接收后就memset()然后再接收？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 誰說過美好了？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 把你放到欧洲两年回来再说那得学生压力小也不迟
<maxiaojun> ofan: 那些渣學校我還看不上呢
<ofan> 啧啧 您nb
<maxiaojun> ofan: 世界排名這麼滴
<maxiaojun> 低
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你去哪读的
<ofan> master/phd?
<maxiaojun> ofan: 老子還沒讀呢
<ofan> maxiaojun: 没读你说个屁啊
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你在高中不能說大學？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 那你准备去哪呢
<maxiaojun> ofan: 肯定美國啊
<ofan> maxiaojun: mit,cmu还是stanford?
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我們這之前有個大牛，申請美國因為少了個toefl還是gre，結果就去了劍橋
<jusss> ofan: 还有uc b
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你是大牛么
<alvin_rxg> maxiaojun: ofan: 好多人不去食堂吃飯的，自己帶麵包吃的怎麽說？他們在上課的同時還要打工掙錢交房租什麽的。畢竟很多德國人的錢不是從父母那裏得到的。都是靠自己的。
<maxiaojun> ofan: 主要是人家申請美國也沒有申請到4大牛校啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 家里不给钱？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • librime 1.0 Release http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451910 2013-11-10 GONG Chen <chen.sst@gmail.com> * rime_api: version 1.0 breaks ABI compatiblility. the minimum changes in code required to migrate from rime 0.9 api is to initialize RimeTraits with either RIME_STRUCT or RIME_STRUCT_INIT macro. while source code compatibility is largely maintained with the exception of the aforemen
<^k^> ─> tioned RimeTraits structure, rime 1.0 introduces a version controlled RimeApi structure which provides all the api functions. * module: supp …
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你是大牛么
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 一般不給
<maxiaojun> ofan: 是，行了吧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 学业压力如何
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不過差距也都是很大的。也有好多人都是開奔馳寶馬上課的。。。。
<ofan> maxiaojun: 大牛你好
<maxiaojun> ofan: sb你好
<ofan> lol 大牛素质怎么这么低
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 如果是正統的 uni 的話，你得經常泡圖書館……考試前臨時抱佛腳的話，估計剛好及格的樣子。
<ofan> maxiaojun: 不太像啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 卧曹 学业压力太小了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 就算個P
<maxiaojun> ofan: 就這樣算個p
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 一科考試兩三個小時，十來個題目。然後很多人能做完3，4題…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我以为欧洲人都不用上学的
<ofan> 考试那么类还有人上学，在家搞开源得了
<maxiaojun> alvin_rxg: 這有啥稀奇...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 進入 uni 的都是有後續目標的。單拿個剛及格的分數，那他讀完了後邊就不用混了
<ofan> *ç´¯
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 需要不停把数据写入一块内存，而数据是可以覆盖的，那是申请一块大的内存，然后依次写入不覆盖以前的数据，还是申请一块小的内存，每次写入后都清空为下次写入同一位置准备， 哪个好呢？ 如果让你做，你会怎么做？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你不知道有些搞開源的人讀的是文科？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 知道，还有搞音乐的呢
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 看看内存多大。程序需求多大。可以接受的話就全扔内存里也沒問題
<ofan> maxiaojun: 大牛不做开源实在是开源界的一大损失啊
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你覺得俺沒做？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 内存4G 接收的就是纯文本信息，就是现在irc聊天这么大的信息
<alvin_rxg> 搞音樂的……這兒的漢諾威音樂學院據説是歐洲很有名的。然後他們入學考試的競爭是幾百個人搶兩三個位置……
<maxiaojun> ofan: 還是我做了你沒看見？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 没说你没做，只是感叹下
<maxiaojun> ofan: 雖然我不求別人看見...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: irc 消息，單正文頁就幾MB 呀
<ofan> 现在谁不做开源都不好意思跟人打招呼，是吧 maxiaojun
<alvin_rxg> 我不作
<maxiaojun> ofan: 沒有啊，只不過你一個勁的否認學生
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 。。。没事，聊irc也算是搞开源的 lol
<maxiaojun> 讓我犧牲了考試成績修一些bug的情何以堪？
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我做的就是一个简单的socket,比如让A发信息给B, 让B发信息给A,
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 一个简单的聊天
<maxiaojun> alvin_rxg: 不要只看牛校嘛
<ofan> maxiaojun: 不愧是大牛，牺牲考试成绩都能修bug
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 木懂
<maxiaojun> ofan: 少玩文字遊戲
<ofan> maxiaojun: 大牛不去牛校么？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我贴出来，你看看
<maxiaojun> ofan: 明年就知道了
<ofan> 不去牛校怎么能显得你是大牛？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 不需要顯得啊
<alvin_rxg> maxiaojun: 哦，我現在讀的垃圾學校啊。這麽說吧。平時可以不去上課。祇要考試前一個月好好復習一下，雖然不會考滿分，但也都是很滿意的成績。
<ofan> maxiaojun: lol 不需要显得就是大牛，了解了
<ofan> 不愧是大牛
<maxiaojun> ofan: 不需要顯得也可以是sb
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 别把人带坏了，人家可是要去美国名校的
<maxiaojun> alvin_rxg: 我說了，橫向比較，不要自己和自己比較
<alvin_rxg> 哦，忘了說了。平時有很多實驗要做的。做完一個實驗還得寫至少20頁的實驗報告
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://code.bulix.org/nca9en-84952?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<maxiaojun> alvin_rxg: 如果你可以橫向比較出很好的學校，那我收回前面的話
<ofan> alvin_rxg: maxiaojun 是牛人，一小时200页，还能顺带修500个bug
<maxiaojun> ofan: sb繼續吹
<ofan> LOL 笑的不行了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 好高級…
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我也不介意給大家帶來歡樂
<ofan> maxiaojun: 开源界的希望
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我会告诉你都是抄的吗。。。。
<ofan> jusss: 你在搞啥
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 只是一个简单的win下的socket
<maxiaojun> ofan: 隨你怎麼說
<jusss> ofan: 一个简单的聊天
<ofan> jusss: 给我推荐个电影呗
<maxiaojun> jusss: 你搞了多久了...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: buff 10000 夠了吧？對於 irc 來説
<jusss> ofan: the power of few
<ofan> jusss: 多线程搞吧
<ofan> 哦
<jusss> maxiaojun: 一周吧，都是测试
<jusss> ofan: 多线程下次再加入
<ofan> jusss: imdb 4.9分...
<jusss> 一开始出了各种问题，调试花了一周时间。。。。
<jusss> 主要还得上课
<maxiaojun> irc不是需要處理什麼ping pong?
<void1> 星期天这里还能聊的热火朝天
<jusss> maxiaojun: 我有自己写的服务器，不用irc协议
<ofan> jusss: 做网络的话都是多线程
<maxiaojun> ofan: select也能湊合一下啦
<ofan> 做高并发这些才用select,poll,epoll这些，不知道谁给你讲的
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<maxiaojun> ofan: win32都沒有poll、epoll應該，有另外的機制
<jusss> ofan: win下的select纠结了我4天，因为需要监视键盘，以前在linux下只用select(0+1,0,null,null,&timeout);就行了，在win下就不行了
<ofan> maxiaojun: 大牛，俺知道win有aio
<jusss> ofan: 现在在用kbhit监视键盘输入
<maxiaojun> jusss: 我早就告訴你不行的，叫你不信...
<jusss> maxiaojun: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: 渣win
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那个buff 10000不能一直不停的memset和写入吧
<jusss> ofan: 不停的memset和写入同一个位置感觉很不好，会不会发热少了内存
<jusss> 烧
<maxiaojun> jusss: ...
<ofan> jusss: 会 XD
<jusss> maxiaojun: 让你写那个buff，你怎么写？
<alvin_rxg> 那就不叫内存了…
<maxiaojun> jusss: 沒有這回事，倒是多線程的時候需要小心
<jusss> ofan: 那怎么办
<ofan> jusss: 放俩冰块
<jusss> maxiaojun: 我打算写多线程时用pthread
<ofan> pragma.. 好刺眼
<maxiaojun> jbuss: 那還要裝東西吧...win32下...
<jusss> maxiaojun: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> ofan: xcode 裏邊全是 #pragma mark - blabla
<maxiaojun> ofan: 不然你在編譯參數裡面配置啊，一回事
<ofan> maxiaojun: 大牛懂得真多
<maxiaojun> ofan: 有些unix也是要-lsocket的
<ofan> jusss: 你刚才的问题是啥？
<maxiaojun> 他想問buff怎麼寫吧
<jusss> maxiaojun: int a[10000],b=0;for (;;) { b=recv(sockfd,a+b,b); }这样行吗
<maxiaojun> 為啥int?
<jusss> ofan: buff那怎么写？不行不停的写同一地址，感觉会很不好
<jusss> maxiaojun: 因为大。。。
<maxiaojun> ?
<maxiaojun> 不停讀寫完全沒有問題，ofan大大逗你呢
<jusss> maxiaojun: 设置上面那种便宜行吗？
<maxiaojun> jusss: 比較大的buff最好不要作為局部變量
<jusss> maxiaojun: 写堆上？
<maxiaojun> 可以，或者全局/靜態變量
<jussss> 哦
<ofan> jussss: 这电影貌似不好看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • MacMini如何安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451911 MacMini支持2个硬盘，想在新硬盘上全新安装ubuntu。 在ubuntu下制作的U盘不能引导呀？ 如何在Mac的机器上全新安装ubuntu？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 greegree — 2013-11-10 18:29
<jussss> ofan: 我感觉不错
<jussss> ofan: 别只看评论了
<ofan> jussss: 评分太低了
<ofan> 6分以上才有看的价值
<jussss> ofan: 要不你去看弯刀杀戮
<jussss> ofan: …imdb 6分以上的恐怖片才值得看
<jussss> ofan: 恐怖片过6分其它8分
<ofan> jussss: 没兴趣，貌似是cult的
<ofan> jussss: 打打杀杀的太暴力
<jussss> ofan: 我会告诉你是宗教片…
<ofan> jussss: 拿着大砍刀还宗教片..
<ofan> jussss: 准备看天国王朝
<jussss> ofan: 历史片？
<ofan> jussss: 宗教历史
<jussss> of
<jussss> ofan: the power of few不是砍刀片
<ofan> 豆瓣 7.8分，属于佳片
<ofan> jussss: 那个评分太低
<ofan> 直接没兴趣看介绍
<jussss> ofan: 克里斯托付沃肯
<ofan> jussss: 啥？
<ofan> jussss: 最近看了部垃圾片 Bounty Killer
<ofan> jussss: 完全是重口片
<jussss> ofan: …
<ofan> jussss: The Lone Ranger很不错
<jussss> ofan: …
<jussss> ofan: from hell比它好
<ofan> jussss: 比谁？
<jussss> ofan: 比tlr
<ofan> jussss: 不错，下个看看
<jussss> ofan: saw系列喜欢吗
<ofan> jussss: 看过了
<ofan> jussss: 以前不是跟你说过么
<jussss> ofan: saw系列的编剧还写了the collector2009 the collection 2012
<ofan> jussss: 书？
<jussss> ofan: 你可以看看
<jussss> ofan: 电影
<ofan> jussss: 刚好6分....
<jussss> ofan: 你还真认理…
<ofan> jussss: 烂片看得很闹心
<ofan> jussss: the collection也是重口的.
<jussss> ofan: 你看看julia x，你就会喜欢我说的这些片了
<ofan> jussss: julia x 豆瓣评分 3.3..........
<jussss> ofan: 我没有快进一分钟看完了julia x
<ofan> jussss: lol
<jussss> ofan: 你是不是很佩服我
<niac> 艹真要命，看韩国女团的mv好激动啊
<ofan> jussss: 这是看毛片的速度
<jussss> ofan: 我还看过美国战舰呢
<jussss> ofan: 不是超级战舰，是美国战舰
<ofan> jussss: ..
<jussss> ofan: 还有环大西洋，不是环太平洋
<ofan> jussss: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1614989/?ref_=tt_rec_tt 这个看过？
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Headhunters (2011) - IMDb
<niac> 大西洋那是电视剧啊
<ofan> jussss: margin call很不错，不过估计不是你喜欢的类型
<jussss> ofan: 嗯
<niac> 想看个把故事讲好的电影
<jussss> niac: 环大西洋
<niac> 感觉这几年编剧都集体脑残了
<jussss> niac: 本借明巴顿奇事
<niac> 看了
<jussss> ofan: 我喜欢魔翼杀手
<jussss> ofan: wes craven
<jussss> ofan: 或ti west
<ofan> niac: life of pi,屁的一生
<niac> 好吊的名字
<ofan> LOL
<ofan> jussss: 玩不玩steam?
<railly> steam不是和ibus不兼容么
<railly> 打不出字来，靠复制粘贴
<jussss> ofan: 不会…
<jussss> ofan: steam游戏平台？还是steamos
<ofan> jussss: 平台
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • unity桌面环境崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451912 在13.10版本，开源驱动下，ubuntu缺省环境unity很容易出现崩溃，只要点了开始菜单，桌面就会卡死，只有进入终端模式。要么就直接死机。只有强制关机，在换了闭源驱动后就不会崩溃，但是运行blender这个软件就会卡死，不能正常操作，没装闭源驱
<jussss> ofan: 打dota2？
<railly> steamos?
<ofan> 找人跟我一起玩king arthur's gold
<ofan> jussss: 不打dota2，还有lol
<jussss> ofan: 我也不打
<railly> king arthur's gold
<niac> 这系统没法玩游戏啊
<jussss> ofan: 我玩棒子游戏dnf
<ofan> railly: 恩 很好玩
<railly> ……，dnf~~
<ofan> 跟老外玩，快把我笑死了
<niac> 话说老外游戏都玩得很烂
<ofan> niac: 不烂
<ofan> 老外有的很2是真的
<railly> ofan: 我是dota和魔兽用户
<railly> ofan: 所以……
<ofan> railly: 哦 那咱们不是一个系列的
<jussss> ofan: 我昨天看了一点ioccc，k&r c果然和ansi c有些差别
<ofan> jussss: 啥区别
<jussss> ofan: b；main（）
<ofan> 早期c基本不是c
<ofan> jussss: 省略了int,早期只有一个类型
<niac> 看javascript去了
<jussss> ofan: 不需要声明类型，默认int
<railly> main()这个是不合法的吧，虽然可以执行
<ofan> jussss: 就看ansi c
<railly> 关于这个问题，好多人讨论过
<jussss> railly: 合法
<ofan> c11也得看点
<jussss> c89和c11估计也会有不同
<railly> jussss: 合法么，很多类似的话题中都很强调返回值类型
<jussss> railly: 只有int
<jussss> railly: 但是可以返回其它好像
<ofan> railly: 那是很早的c语法，现在基本都不支持了
<jussss> ofan: 据说内核组写的函数定义还是用k&r的
<ofan> jussss: 据说..
<ofan> linux 0.1可能是
<railly> ofan: 以前那个turbeC好像可以
<jussss> ofan: 定义的行参不声明类型，后面再声明
<ofan> 一位程序员跟我说，他公司研发了一个奶牛自动定量喂食系统，每次奶牛靠近食槽时感应器会扫描奶牛的项圈看这只奶牛今天有没有被喂过。没想到农场里有几只智商高的牛霸很快学会一招，把别的奶牛逼到食槽前打卡，等草出来后再把它们赶走自己吃。程序员说自己设计的软件就这么被几只奶牛破解了很伤
<ofan> 自尊。
<maxiaojun> jussss: k&r c沒好處啊，除了遠古時代可能編譯器們不怎麼支持ansi c
<sdubuntu> 请问，有没有可以在Ubuntu下开聊天室的icq客户端？
<maxiaojun> 怎麼icq也是發佈了個beta就爛尾：http://www.icq.com/download/linux/en
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: ICQ for Linux (beta)
<jussss> maxiaojun: vc6.0好像是c89
<maxiaojun> jussss: MS就沒打算支持c99
<sdubuntu> 谢谢。但是我在火狐浏览器中，怎么点那个download没反应呢？咋下不来啊
<jussss> maxiaojun: 而且vc6.0编译k r c都没警告
<sdubuntu> beta——和QQ一样。。。真不知道linux中还有什么可以漫游消息的开源通信工具了
<maxiaojun> http://licq.org/ 這個呢？
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: Licq - an instant messaging client for UNIX
<sdubuntu> 谢谢，我试试。。。
<railly> 那个libqq不好用的，以前还行，现在实在是不好搞
<maxiaojun> vs2013好像支持了一些c99了：http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2013/06/28/c-11-14-stl-features-fixes-and-breaking-changes-in-vs-2013.aspx
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: C++11/14 STL Features, Fixes, And Breaking Changes In VS 2013 - Visual C++ Team Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
<railly> 反正我现在基本上是webqq的搞起
<maxiaojun> 是啊，不折騰了
<maxiaojun> 倒是有個有個Qian Hong，之前也是個學生，一直在報各種wine的bug希望wine有一天能直接支持qq
<maxiaojun> 目前加幾個dll好像已經可以跑起來了
<ofan> 支持qq没戏
<maxiaojun> ofan: 其實也就是幾個bug而已啊
<maxiaojun> 雖然沒有那麼快修復的
<ofan> tx改下就不行了
<maxiaojun> ofan: tx有心支持還不如把那個Linux版撿起來了呢，沒心你YY啥也沒用
<ofan> qian hong是做gsoc的吧
<maxiaojun> ofan: 那已經是之後了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 之前他已經在wine那邊混了很久了
<ofan> 大家都混了很久了
<sdubuntu> 不是QQ，是ICQ，不一样的。刚才编译那个licq，提示找不到doxygen，apt安装doxygen居然说要下载400多M。。。晕了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你給wine做了什麼恭喜？使用？
<ofan> sdubuntu: aol的那个？早不支持了
<sdubuntu> 。。。
<maxiaojun> sdubuntu: 因為依賴了latex...
<ofan> maxiaojun: 没做过wine的，做过kde和haskell的
<sdubuntu> 在网页上用firefox上icq的聊天室，那个别扭啊，连打字都困难死了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 話說kde最近和ubuntu基本翻臉了...
<ofan> 蛋疼啊，还在折腾qq
<sdubuntu> 不是qq。。。是icq
<ofan> 蛋疼啊，还在折腾icq
<sdubuntu> 呃，有点疼。。。
<maxiaojun> 其實licq apt可以安裝的啊，只是不知道是否足夠新
<sdubuntu> 我居然没想到这个！
<sdubuntu> 下载 2,774 kB，耗时 12秒 (222 kB/s)
<maxiaojun> sdubuntu: 其實你用apt有時可以用--no-install-recommends，像doxygen對doxygen-latex就是recommends依賴
<ofan> doxygen蛋疼
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 安装NVIDIA闭源驱动报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451913 IMG_20131110_160018_副本.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-11-10 19:33
<maxiaojun> ofan: 請大大說出一個Linux完美支持體驗又足夠好的IM軟件
<ofan> irc
<ofan> weechat+urxvt+znc 谁用谁知道
<maxiaojun> ofan: 試試和妹子聊天用irc？
<ofan> +bitlbee
<sdubuntu> licq终于安装好了，也登录了，就是E文真心看不懂啊，算了，还是将就用pidgin了。。。
<ofan> bitlbee能连gtalk
<ofan> qq就算了，linux下没戏
<ofan> 除非webqq
<sdubuntu> 中文论坛上有人写了一个webqq 的安装包好像，登录过，看起来很不错的样子
<maxiaojun> ofan: 主要是hangouts好不容易支持了圖片
<ofan> maxiaojun: 你还用繁体，果然大牛啊
<maxiaojun> 結果他把聯繫人列表搞殘廢了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 多認識幾個中國字嘛
<ofan> 先把简体的认识全了再说吧
<maxiaojun> ofan: 看別人的不就行了
<ofan> 看别人的干嘛
<maxiaojun> ofan: 看ofan大大說話能多認識簡體字啊
<maxiaojun> 比如說原來中文還有naive這個字
<ofan> maxiaojun: 恩 不敢当，我都用最简单的词汇
 * adam8157 一进来就高能
<jusss> ofan: 你晚上不睡觉啦
<ofan> jusss: 周一放假 哈哈
<ofan> 今天晚上多玩一下
<jusss> ofan: 真好，
<ofan> 还得写10页的essay
<jusss> ofan: 我昨天去招聘会了，感觉没人要我…
<adam8157> ofan: 光棍节成了美国官方假日了? LOL
<ofan> jusss: ..
<ofan> adam8157: ..
<ofan> jusss: 很多公司都招java,.net的，你可以学学
<ofan> 三个月即可上岗
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，有个公司找android游戏开放，要求会c++ java
<jusss> ofan: 我就会一点c
<ofan> adam8157: 对centos集群了解么
<adam8157> ofan: 不了解...
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> jusss: 学java走遍天下
<maxiaojun> jusss: 也可以看這個網站的免費課程（你有米當然也可以訂閱）玩玩：https://www.codeschool.com
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ Learn by Doing - Code School
<jusss> ofan: …
<jusss> maxiaojun: 嗯
<maxiaojun> ofan: 感覺桌面應用開發還是.Net或C++吧，畢竟主流還是Windows...
<ofan> maxiaojun: no c++
<maxiaojun> ofan: 不一定推薦新手學，但是還是在用的吧
<ofan> 现在能不用c++的都不用
<ofan> 你跟人说要用c++，直接走开不理你
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你的瀏覽器不用嗎？
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你的KDE不用嗎？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 我说能不用的就不用，你这理解能力
<maxiaojun> ofan: 我針對的是你後面這一句
<ofan> 除非性能是个很大的问题，那才用c++
<ofan> maxiaojun: 那是个比喻....
<jusss> ofan: c和c++差别很大吗？我没看过c++
<maxiaojun> 雖然我也不喜歡C++，不過試了下Qt感覺還可以啊
<maxiaojun> jusss: 夜郎和漢朝的區別
<ofan> maxiaojun: qt现在也都转向qml了
<ofan> 性能需求高的底层设施才用c++，不过qt底层都很稳定了
<jusss> maxiaojun: …那ken thompson  linus大神用c++吗？
<maxiaojun> 不用
<ofan> jusss: 不过c++值得一学
<maxiaojun> 我只是比喻大小，沒有好壞之分
<ofan> 如果你有时间的话
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 还是学java好，会hadoop,睡女猎 lol
<maxiaojun> ofan: qml的邏輯部分很多還是C++吧
<ofan> maxiaojun: qt有script engine, qtscript基于js的，用来写逻辑
<ofan> 以后都是web开发那一套了，js统一天下的感觉
<maxiaojun> ofan: 是可以，只是Qt的意義哪去了呢？
<ofan> maxiaojun: 一个平台
<maxiaojun> ofan: 桌面端有點人用，移動端剛剛開始
<ofan> maxiaojun: 移动比较成熟了
<ofan> 移动用户现在比桌面多
<maxiaojun> ofan: http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/10/09/android-deployment-in-qt-5-2/
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: Android deployment in Qt 5.2 | Qt Blog
<ofan> maxiaojun: 恩 支持android了
<maxiaojun> ofan: 沒到digia手裡之前還是Nokia御用的啊
<maxiaojun> 剛剛開始支持啊，Google Play上的Demo程序還不少人吐槽bug呢
 * ofan 看电影去
<railly> DMQL谁玩过？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu系统连接校园网zzuwlan要设置ip什么的吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451915 不设置ip连接不上,连接上了打不开网页,连认证的网页都没,认证的方式和cmcc差不多,但是cmcc什么的都可以正常使用,zzuwlan手机也可以正常使用 统计信息: 发表于 由 zsn落落 — 2013-11-10 20:32
<maxiaojun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spim/+bug/824084 精彩bug無限多...
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ ti: Bug #824084 “xSPIM application does not start” : Bugs : “spim” package : Ubuntu
<adam8157> freeflying: 空中飞人
<freeflying> adam8157, 悲催的苦逼啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 护照都盖戳盖糊了吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 不可能啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 只能吃泡面了
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 安卓系统流畅体验Linux桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451917 felonwan@126.com 2013年11月07日 　　要在安装有安卓的手机或平板上体验或使用Linux桌面，可以使用TF安装Linux完整的桌面系统，或者直接在安卓系统的基础上运行Linux桌面。我们要这里要介绍的是后一种。由于使用设备的时候，驱动一般会加
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃没去对岸啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 月底, 早着呢.
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<jiero> adam8157:  坏人1.。。
<freeflying> 双11了,亲们还不去抢购啊
<jiero> freeflying: 抢购什么？
<freeflying> jiero, 不知道啊
<jiero> freeflying: 发现易迅的早市比天黑黑便宜多了。
<jiero> freeflying: 我这里易迅 亚马逊 和 当当是同一家送货
<freeflying> 哦
<freeflying> 我准备去看看 casio的表
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • bumblebee ＋ wine ＋Direct3D问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451918 我想应该有不少人有和我一样的问题吧。 就是 Code: optirun wine program.exe 无法正常使用direct3d，程序提示无法创建direcrt3d对象。 终端显示： Code: err:d3d:stateblock_allocate_shader_constants Failed to allocate memory。 Code: optirun wine dxdiag.exe 进行测试
<jiero> freeflying:  台灯 京东 39元。
<jiero> 3w LED 灯泡哈
<jiero> 买表。当表哥
<jiero> freeflying: 。你要买表干么呐1.。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 这个内核模块咋编译？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451919 makefile不知道咋改啊！ xx.rar 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-11-10 22:03
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 类俄罗斯方块游戏 TailTale http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451920 http://u-ac.net/index.php?id=game&pid=0&sid=2 画面不错 背景是各种萌妹子 支持Windows/Linux/MacOSX/Android 下载：http://u-ac.net/index.php?id=game&pid=0&sid=3 3.jpg 0.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 Whistler — 2013-11-10 22:20
<williampan> 好
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助！安装bumblebee之后运行optirun风扇狂响然后直接关机！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451921 本本ASUS E46CB, 显卡intel+nvidia 740M. 刚开始装了12.04风扇声音太大且画面细节显示不正常，推断是显卡驱动有问题，搜了帖子直接卸载nvidia驱动再装bumblebee。装好后风扇安静很多并且打开firefox界面没那么丑了
<^k^> ─> 。之后运行 $ optirun nvidia-settings -c :8 [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize th …
<jusss> ofan: 刚看完to the wonder
<jusss> to the wonder 摄影和剪辑这牛x，剧情还是跟tree of life一样看不懂
<jusss> knownbad: 台湾佬，你来了
<mntcdrom> load xmpp
<jusss> movie.douban.com/subject/4301268/comments?sort=new_score
<alvin_rxg> Title: 通往仙境 短评 (@ douban.com)
<jusss> 16 有用 Jake × Jake  2013-04-18
<jusss> 泰伦斯马利克现在改一年装一次逼了?
<jusss> 总有一天马利克大爷会看穿电影圈羸弱的浮华转而成为一名光荣的小区保安每天问着你是谁你从哪里来你要到哪去这样的终极问题然后深藏功与名
<jusss> 想拍婚纱写真的同学请联系特伦斯·马利克
<jusss> 好恐怖，我是去年蛋疼地看了那句这片比生命之树还生命之树的评论才自虐般的找这片来看，但这片从镜头，题材，意义实在连百分之一都比不上生命之树好吧
 * knownbad @@~
<^k^> 05:01
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:01
<alvin_rxg> XD  http://goo.gl/BKlVqH
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/jpeg
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper 告别
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 10.04 的软件包还在更新中吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451932 考虑到10.04是Ubuntu基于Gnome 2的最后一个版本，完美支持Compiz Fusion，运行流畅又非常稳定，我决定等软件源更新结束后制作一个私人的镜像放在家里自己用。 现在这段时间应该已经超出Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop的支持时间了，但是还在
<^k^> ─> Server版的支持时间范围内，请问之后的软件还会有更新吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng32tc — 2013-11-11 1:11
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-03
<archl> cherrot:  栽了噢。相机跌价。结果是二手的跌到了1100级别。
<archl> cherrot 你可以买个当备用机了。
<archl> cherrot http://www.amazon.cn/gp/offer-listing/B00GFDDJAE/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 同一个wifi源，同一个硬件，win8能连上，ubuntu死活连不上，如何定位问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465611 如题，ubuntu连接很久，最后提示连接失败。 我猜也是驱动问题，只是不知道哪里出错了..是不是wifi驱动不支持某个频段？ 执行dmesg，发现 cfg80211:(63720000
<^k^>  ─> KHZ - 65880000 KHZ @ 2160000KHZ),(N/A,2800 mbm) 前面还有几条类似的信息，只是数字小些.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone …
<jusss> 早上好
<iorikyox> 昨天看了下，shplayer
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜菊苣
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> lainme: 蓝莓姐
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席
<happyaron> scateu: 康哥壕
<iorikyox> freshplayerplugin只适合12.04以上版本，可惜10.04不行
<happyaron> syq: 袜子壕
<archl> happyaron:  。。。地毯式轰炸壕
<happyaron> archl: 拜罗姐
<archl> happyaron:  壕，我好冷，我要去求赠二手衣服
<happyaron> archl: 额
 * kingbo 壕都是炸出来的???
<archl> happyaron: 。。。好奇怪。。。突然间就糟糕了。。。
<archl> happyaron: 蓉蓉，亚马逊1元秒杀我都抢。果然穷到底了哈。
<iorikyox> 在讨论购物？苏宁有个16G SD卡卖11元
<iorikyox> 预订中
<kingbo> 这货能用？
<archl> happyaron:  无聊的等美国开盘，我就可以拿到救命钱了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu14.04 playonlinux qqeg不能输入a账号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465612 如题，我这边安装TM2013已经g成功了，密码那可以输入，但是账号那不行，下拉框可以点。。。 有人遇见过么，求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 and — 2014-11-03 9:41
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于find的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465613 首先，大家请看一下下面的这个命令流： 捕获.JPG 问题如下： 第一个find命令找出./dir文件夹后，默认执行-print，所以输出./dir。为什么第二个find命令在找出./dir文件夹之后，不能 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2014-1
<^k^>  ─> 1-03 9:48
<happyaron> archl: 。。。说着说着你就高富帅了。。
<archl> happyaron: 你说啥呀。。。
<happyaron> 09:36 < archl> happyaron:  无聊的等美国开盘，我就可以拿到救命钱了
<archl> happyaron: 。。。我没钱好不一点收入都没。
<archl> happyaron: 和你们这些真壕比。就是支出少。。。
<happyaron> archl: 拜见每股高富帅
<happyaron> 美股
<archl> happyaron:  不是股票。。。
<archl> happyaron:  我说的是外汇。。
<archl> happyaron: 赔了10%。
<jusss> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jusss> happyaron: 鼠标
<yunfan> @泰国头条新闻 ：【 温馨解释 】近日泰国前总理【 英拉 】和他哥哥泰国前总理【 他信
<yunfan> 】以及她儿子在中国旅游，频频用她个人的各种社交平台发表图片和文字，让国内很多无法使用的读者充满疑问？在这里做个温馨解释，外国电话号码到中国大陆使用国际漫游，所有社交平台都可以畅通无阻的使用，封锁的只是中国国内号码。
<maplebeats_> 要死了
<yunfan> 要是国际漫游资费降下来 那我们不是可以办个外国的卡来用了？
<jusss> 这个畅通无阻指的是啥？
<jusss> 可用访问twitter ?
<jusss> 做梦被开了
<yunfan> jusss: 开光?
<Router2> jusss 就是你整个国外的sim卡在国内数据漫游是没有墙的，网上都这么说的
<iLucky> Router2: 有link吗
<jusss> Router2: 国外的卡能在国内用？
<jusss> Router2: 国内不是没有国外的基站吗
<iLucky> jusss: 有道理
<Router2> jusss 国际漫游啊，twitter上有人说过
<yunfan> Router2: 其实也正常 我记得我那个3G版本的kindle就可以随便访问facebook
<yunfan> 可惜kindle本身速度不行
<yunfan> 要是kindle fire有这玩法  估计销量要猛增
<FJKong> happyaron: 小DD
<FJKong> happyaron: 来了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:23
<yunfan> imtxc: 我两个前同事肉翻了
<imtxc> yunfan: so?
<yunfan> imtxc: 很羡慕啊
<imtxc> iMadper: op 早
<tomhardy> Hey i'm looking for a good reliable (preferably large company) in mainland china to host an ubuntu VM.  Can you guys recommend one?
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖.
<tomhardy> I would like to go with Amazon AWS (Beijing) but they are still in beta and aren't accepting sign-ups yet
<imtxc> yunfan: 翻 ca 了？ 还是 au？
<iMadper> tomhardy: try ali cloud.
<tomhardy> iMadper: oh nice.. they are run by alibaba?
<iMadper> tomhardy: yes. http://www.aliyun.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 阿里云-打造数据分享第一平台 价格:
<tomhardy> iMadper: thankyou very much :)
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是 去硅谷上班
<iMadper> tomhardy: :-)
<yunfan> 不过雇佣关系还是国内外资公司
<iMadper> yunfan: 啊?
<yunfan> 运气真他妈好  诶
<jusss> yunfan: 硅谷，真好
<yunfan> 不过想想我remote在前 也没什么号感叹的
<freeflying> iMadper|brb: 昨晚提交退货申请，今天早上人就要来机器了
<archl> 我靠，真有这种地方。。。 http://site.douban.com/133140/widget/notes/13434698/note/274282034/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 山角公社通用手册
<archl> freeflying iMadper|brb  我想去北京耍耍了。
<roylez> yunfan: 外企大逃亡的节奏
<freeflying> archl: 来北京服雾吧
<archl> roylez:  逃吧。
<roylez> archl: 去北京服雾吧
<archl> freeflying 深圳也是雾呀 cc roylez  需要照片吗？
 * archl 抱抱 roylez  好久没了
<roylez> archl: 不要，你长得丑
<iMadper> freeflying: 这么快
<archl> roylez: 。。。你认真的么。
<iMadper> archl: 来呗
<roylez> archl: 我从来不开玩笑
<jusss> roylez: +10086
<freeflying> iMadper: 我又犹豫了，这个价位的做工真没比魅族好的
<iMadper> freeflying: 是啊..
<freeflying> iMadper: 还有设计
<archl> roylez 嗯。我只是会修正你对美丑的价值观呀。
<roylez> freeflying: 又买啥？
<iMadper> freeflying: 魅族真的不错的
<freeflying> iMadper: 魅族唯一不好的的时续航
<freeflying> iMadper: 技术太挫
<freeflying> roylez: 没买啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 底层技术太差了啊, 要不乃去拯救他们一下吧
<archl> freeflying: 续航么 - 差不多少吧，我现在用1天必须充2次的手机
<tomhardy> hmmm, the aliyun website doesn't appear to work in google chrome :(
<freeflying> archl: 啥手机啊
<archl> freeflying:  google nexus 3
<freeflying> iMadper: 贵司办公室有CD不
<iMadper> freeflying: 没...
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们笔记本上美光驱？
<archl> freeflying: 是CD播放机还是光盘？
<yunfan> roylez: 难讲 为了300%的利润 他们还是敢跟红色政权起舞的
<freeflying> archl: 光驱
<iMadper> tomhardy: aha? firefox works well.
<yunfan> freeflying: 开会不是放假嘛
<tomhardy> yeah, odd. taobao works great
<iMadper> tomhardy: Is it font issue?
<tomhardy> javascript error
<iMadper> tomhardy: never met it. try firefox  :-)
<tomhardy> i thought it was because i was using a vpn.. but even without the vpn it broke... doesn't matter.. working in firefox :)
<archl> tomhardy:  get Chromium Nightly Build
<tomhardy> on 38.x
<archl> opera-developer installed alongside firefox
<tomhardy> iMadper: with the outgoing bandwidth (公网带宽), what did you use?... that's very different from AWS because AWS is based on total data usage
<freeflying> yunfan: 你放假了没
<roylez> yunfan: 关键是现在没有高利润了
<roylez> yunfan: 国内除了高利贷，没几个利润高的
<jusss> roylez: 医药
<jusss> roylez: 卖药的都是坑爹钱
<roylez> jusss: 受限制行业
<iMadper> tomhardy:  checking
<tomhardy> 1mb sounds slow... but i suppose if your only serving websites
<iMadper> tomhardy: it depends on your user count?
<tomhardy> yeah.. won't be that much
<iMadper> tomhardy: I think it's adjustable. So you can using 1mb now and add another 1mb when you think it's not fast enough.
<tomhardy> yeah, that sounds like a good plan
<yunfan> freeflying:  我们公司放周五一天
<yunfan> freeflying: 但是我们研发昨天加班 tmd
<yunfan> roylez: 外资也要看长期的 如果房地产崩溃  自贸区真搞起来  长期来看 还是有很多钱赚的
<yunfan> roylez: 房地产已崩溃 大量钱释放出来 到时候肯定要消费到 教育/旅游/奢侈品之类的市场上
<yunfan> 老外也不是傻子
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 数据恢复软件有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465616 　 电脑是越来越重要了，我们放在电脑当中的资料也是越来越多了，同样那些非常机密的资料或者重要的文件同样也放在了电脑硬盘当中了。可是一旦电脑出现故障，例如电脑进水了，电脑硬盘损坏了，或者
<yunfan> roylez: 昨天我还在华尔街在线看到个文章说 西方y一代不喜欢买车
<yunfan> 要是自贸区搞起来  关税税率掉下来   到时候汽车消费大头肯定中国啊
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 关于激活Debian桌面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465617 昨天没事，安装了Debian7.7，发现不能用桌面，在网上查找了如下办法： “Debian 7的默认桌面是Gnome 3, 刚装好时无法在桌面进行任何操作，不过只需要设置一下就可以了： 左上角的Activities ——〉 Applications —
<^k^>  ─> —〉 右边菜单栏的System Tools ——〉 左边的Advanced Settings ——〉 Desktop ——〉 Have file manager handle the desktop, …
<iMadper> yunfan: 进口车税率降低的话, 国产车是不是要很惨淡了?
<yunfan> iMadper: 总要有人倒霉 才会让剩下的人警醒啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 如果没有人被杀头 谁会去正视禁止杀人的法律呢？
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂. 不过, 这样的话, 政府会拯救国产汽车行业的吧? 或者, 一开始就不会给进口汽车降价?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你怎么知道国产汽车一定会死呢 也许他亏损一阵以后  改过自新 又不亏了嘛
<yunfan> iMadper: 何况还可以合资哈
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不知道啊, 我只是问你, 是不是要很惨淡了
<yunfan> iMadper: 我感觉国产车的现状更多的是市场决定的
<iMadper> yunfan: 国产楼也是市场决定的啊...
<yunfan> 如果引进外来廉价车 市场不一样了   国产车也会调整的
<yunfan> iMadper: 是啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 你为毛会担心国产车惨淡？
<yunfan> 这个干你毛事？
<wiiw> 可以解剖国外的先进技术。
<iMadper> yunfan: 不担心, 我只是觉得政府为了保护国产车, 根本不会降低进口车的税
<wiiw> 有竞争，才有生命力
<yunfan> iMadper: 政府不是铁板一块的 他内部有各种利益不同的人
<yunfan> iMadper: 是不是要保护 全看当政的是谁
<yunfan> 要不然 照你的逻辑  东北国营企业工人根本不会下岗
<iMadper> yunfan: 我只是看政府一直给房地产救市, 觉得汽车产业他们也有可能会这样做
<wiiw> 让国外变成世界工厂
<wiiw> 我们购买他们70%的股票，钱依然是我们的
<yunfan> iMadper: 因为房地产占地方收入的60%
<iMadper> 升级ssd的frimware, 不会丢数据吧?
<yunfan> 如果是硬件加密  搞不好会
<wiiw> 备份一下
<iMadper> 好吧...
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:29
<onlylove> 还活着……
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:36
<onlylove> jusss: 昨天说了一半你跑了，除了java，学点python吧
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我这边内推的，java python cobol
<onlylove> jusss: cobol都是银行的，都要3年多经验的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你居然内推
<onlylove> yunfan: 他整天要我收留他，他既然愿意趟浑水我没办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 在vmware的同事今天又见俩，估计又是被vmware裁掉回来了
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包的日子不好过啊
<jusss> onlylove: 好，那我去学python先
<jusss> onlylove: 用Python都干啥
<iMadper> python都快统治宇宙了
<iMadper> 连php的份额都抢了一部分了
<jusss> 那么流弊
<jusss> 早知道一开始就该去学py
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，py这个职位是android测试，intel提供的，要求熟悉python或者linux，很模糊的一个描述
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是对bios有兴趣也可以，不过那个好像是汇编或者C
<archl> onlylove:   http://site.douban.com/133140/widget/notes/13434698/note/274282034/ 想去玩
<jusss> onlylove: 汇编就算了，我一点不熟悉
<jusss> onlylove: 那java呢
<archl> roylez:  当人想得太多又什么都不做的时候，真失败呀。
<onlylove> jusss: 没准是C，你看最近很恶心的那个insyde h2o
<onlylove> jusss: 我估计asus的本子上没有，但是联想 acer 还有神船啥的估计都是h2o的bios
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，不对，联想thinkpad是自己的
<onlylove> jusss: 那个破烂连禁用独立显卡都做不到
<onlylove> jusss: dell也有一部分是h2o的
<iMadper> onlylove: thinkpad也不都是自己的bios.
<iMadper> onlylove: x系列/t系列是.
<onlylove> archl: 你去玩吧，适合你
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以x系列的bios挺好的还.
<jusss> iMadper: 语言学到什么地步，算学成了？
<iMadper> jusss: 看看最简单的文档, 就算成了
<onlylove> 擦，动不动掉线
<onlylove> archl: 不过人都是自私的，所以那破烂流产的可能很大
<archl> onlylove:  人是自私的，就看把自私用在什么地方了
<onlylove> archl: 如果一个公社的头领自私，你自己想吧
<onlylove> archl: 现在的物质还没到那个水平，就想那个水平的生活？
<castle__> i can't go into my desktop gui ,would anyone help me?
<castle__> i can't type chinese charaters.
<castle__> when i completed upgrade to ubuntu14.10, the error occurs
<iMadper> reinstall 14.10
<onlylove> just format your harddisk and reinstall windows
<iMadper> upgrading sucks.
<castle__> say to onlylove
<castle__> is there any other way  to fixs it? #onlylove
<iLucky> 靠，windows10的资源管理器没有onedrive了
<onlylove> castle__: format your hard disk and reinstall is the best way any question?
<castle__>  the tips is :internal error
<castle__> yes
<archl> onlylove: 现在的发展方式下去，物质水平永远都达不到可以执行，欲望需求加剧后，各个环节的工程全都是封闭的，只会越来越多
<castle__> many software is installed in old system
<archl> 没有啥是正确错误。
<iMadper> castle__: re-install them then.
<iMadper> castle__: if you want to keep your egg pain-free.
<onlylove> archl: 所以那个xx主义就是画饼充饥，记得那句话说的是啥么？物质极大丰富
<onlylove> archl: 物质是守恒的，或者说是越来越少的，怎么可能极大丰富
<onlylove> archl: 醒醒吧
<archl> onlylove:  根据需求变化，物质要求也变化
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我觉得他就是没装显卡驱动
<onlylove> iMadper: 没准他机器里面有独立显卡
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道呢, 反正如果自己不会修, 就重装, 不然太难
<onlylove> castle__: if there is a ati or nvidia video adaptor in your hardware ,try to reinstall driver
<jusss> onlylove: 上次你发的那个python链接找不到了
<onlylove> castle__: if you don't know how to ,format your system is the fastest way
<onlylove> jusss: 就是python 简明教程啊
<onlylove> jusss: 啄木鸟还是哪里的忘了
<onlylove> jusss: 搜下就好
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你看那个 python core programming
<iMadper> 应该直接看python cook book啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我想买书看了，不想每天一直盯着屏幕了
<onlylove> jusss: 或者o'reilly的那本python，推荐o'reilly的书总是不会出太大问题的
<onlylove> jusss: 那就买呗，当当京东都有
<onlylove> jusss: 万能的X宝应该也有
<onlylove> jusss: 每天适当的休息是必要的，据说是一小时一次，信不信由你
<castle__>  thanks ,#onlylove
<sennn> 中午了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rkSIEgsWAABnamvBraQAALrTAP9tvEAAGeC377.jpg 好难解的胸罩
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助home分区扩容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465620 现在有个戴尔910的机子，安装的centos6.4 版系统，软件啥都弄好了，才发现分区有点问题。我的系统有两个raid盘，一个500G，一个1000G，当时系统安装在500G的盘上，分区时应该是把500g中大部分和1000G中的空间
<^k^>  ─> 分给home的，但是现在才发现home里只有500G部分的，具体分区情况如下面所示，我想请教一下如何才能把那100 …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助home分区扩容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465621 现在有个戴尔910的机子，安装的centos6.4 版系统，软件啥都弄好了，才发现分区有点问题。我的系统有两个raid盘，一个500G，一个1000G，当时系统安装在500G的盘上，分区时应该是把500g中大部分和1000G中的空间
<^k^>  ─> 分给home的，但是现在才发现home里只有500G部分的，具体分区情况如下面所示，我想请教一下如何才能把那100 …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助home分区扩容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465622 现在有个戴尔910的机子，安装的centos6.4 版系统，软件啥都弄好了，才发现分区有点问题。我的系统有两个raid盘，一个500G，一个1000G，当时系统安装在500G的盘上，分区时应该是把500g中大部分和1000G中的空间
<^k^>  ─> 分给home的，但是现在才发现home里只有500G部分的，具体分区情况如下面所示，我想请教一下如何才能把那100 …
 * archl 不知道自己想要什么
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助home分区扩容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465623 现在有个戴尔910的机子，安装的centos6.4 版系统，软件啥都弄好了，才发现分区有点问题。我的系统有两个raid盘，一个500G，一个1000G，当时系统安装在500G的盘上，分区时应该是把500g中大部分和1000G中的空间
<^k^>  ─> 分给home的，但是现在才发现home里只有500G部分的，具体分区情况如下面所示，我想请教一下如何才能把那100 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 扩展home分区问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465624 现在有个戴尔910的机子，安装的centos6.4 版系统，软件啥都弄好了，才发现分区有点问题。我的系统有两个raid盘，一个500G，一个1000G，当时系统安装在500G的盘上，分区时应该是把500g中大部分和1000G中的空间
<^k^>  ─> 分给home的，但是现在才发现home里只有500G部分的，具体分区情况如下面所示，我想请教一下如何才能把那100 …
<jzp113>  哎
<jzp113> 新浪云难配置死了
<imtxc> archl: 看过那个阿默用gr拍的照片没有
<archl> imtxc:  。我买的相机现在降价200元了~
<imtxc> archl: 不知道丫用什么色彩设置拍的，简直太赞了
<archl> imtxc: 哈哈。
<imtxc> archl: 你管人降价做啥
<archl> imtxc:  没啥，看评论时候发现的~
<onlylove> imtxc: 他意思是他的资产缩水贬值了200块，他赔了200，如果晚点买就省下200
<archl> imtxc:  http://fujifilm-x.com/photographers/en/#camera 我看看
<^k^> archl: ⇪ X-Photographers
<archl> imtxc: 说你可以多买一个备机呀  onlylove
<archl> imtxc:  从哪里看到？
<^k^> 新 Mint • mint分区的问题..... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465625 翻出n年前的上网本折腾，160g硬盘，不知道哪里出问题，把整个过程都献上 实际149g，pe启动，用DiskGenius分了一个49g，4k对齐，装xp，xp中显示这个分区52,614,393,856字节,49GB 完了后，用UltraISO把mint的iso写进u盘，重启->u盘启动，
<imtxc> archl: flickr 上面的 mookio chen
<archl>  imtxc  搜到了 http://zhan.renren.com/mookio?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=3732&fin=6&ff_id=&from=PubNewFeed&checked=true
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 阿默攝影集 - 人人小站
<archl> imtxc: 。。怎么搜名字
<imtxc> archl: 哪里
<archl> imtxc:  flickr
<imtxc> archl: blog.mookio.net/2013/08/ricoh-gr.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: mookio 阿默 | 單純的美好: RICOH GR 台灣小日子 (@ mookio.net)
 * archl 碾压 imtxc
<imtxc> 这个妹子好
<imtxc> archl: 练习拍照很需要这样的麻豆嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在在发呆，不知道作甚
<imtxc> onlylove: 看剧
<archl> onlylove:  帮我找一个合作写书的好办法吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我前两天刚看完那个北平无战事
<onlylove> archl: 合作写书……什么书？技术类可以，小说的话算了
<onlylove> archl: 创作型的东西，只有一个人自己handle最好
<iMadper> archl: ethpad.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我对那些没兴趣
<onlylove> imtxc: 来点别的
<freeflying> iMadper: onlylove imtxc 你们谁机器上有光驱啊
<archl> onlylove:  我先找办法，类似小说吧 - 但是我想别人检查一下，我累死也没有常人的逻辑
<archl> iMadper: 噢。
<imtxc> freeflying: 光驱，我有啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 测试机有光驱
<onlylove> freeflying: 要那个作甚
<imtxc> freeflying: 要那个作甚
<archl> iMadper: 。。。好吗。。
<onlylove> freeflying: 光驱有
<iMadper> freeflying: 干嘛啊?
<freeflying> iMadper: 你什么时候在办公室
<iMadper> archl: 试试看啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 我去用下
<iMadper> freeflying: 今天明天都在
<iMadper> freeflying: 周三说不好, 周四开始肯定不在
 * imtxc 膜拜一周只上两天班的土豪 iMadper
<onlylove> 一个USB光驱才300块
<onlylove> 大不了你买了用过之后原价给我
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃要干嘛啊?
<imtxc> onlylove: 你要 usb 光驱做啥
 * imtxc 有一个闲置 usb 光驱
<freeflying> iMadper: 把几张光盘里的内容拷出来
<imtxc> 从 tp 的光驱上拆下来的，买了个盒子
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥用，就是笔记本光驱容易坏，坏了找光驱找不到
<freeflying> onlylove: 你要光驱作甚
<onlylove> freeflying: 偶尔会用啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 那你看看时间合适不合适吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 我笔记本上的光驱都是放坏的
<iMadper> freeflying: 来的话, 随时欢迎啊, 反正你的痘痘还在我这里你
<imtxc> freeflying: 你把痘痘给 iMadper 了？
<imtxc> 听起来有故事啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那个网站被墙了大概
<archl> iMadper: 这个适合写单篇文档，不适合写多个章节的书呀。
<onlylove> imtxc: 超时
<imtxc> onlylove: 你是说我刚才发的那个链接？
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，是被墙了的
<archl> imtxc: 呃。懒得定焦镜头了现在。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 既然你这么说了，我就不费力了
<imtxc> onlylove: 代理哇
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/79280/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 精益技术简历之道——改善技术简历的47条原则 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> 看了之后，豁然开朗
 * iMadper 最烦摄影
<onlylove> iMadper: 为啥呢
<freeflying> iMadper: 好，我下午可以过去
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为单反穷三代？
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们现在具体在什么位置啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 地铁亮马桥站
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我给你具体的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我怕惹到it 的policy，那个东西很麻烦
<iMadper> freeflying: msg给你了.
<onlylove> jusss: 正好两个东西给你看
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为实在是没意思... 而且我也不会拍, 这是重点.
<onlylove> jusss: http://blog.jobbole.com/79280/
<onlylove> jusss: http://blog.jobbole.com/79249/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 编写最简单的内核：HelloWorld - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<jusss> *** iMadper (~user@116.213.191.74) has quit: Remote host closed the connection
<jusss> *** O0XX (~user@116.213.191.74) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<jusss> O0XX: 说你们俩是啥关系
<onlylove> jusss: 一个公司呗
<onlylove> jusss: 用同一个vps而已
<O0XX> freeflying: 我没带咖啡豆。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 没有成canonical什么的字眼
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃都有微单
<O0XX> iMadper: 你带了？
<archl> imtxc:  麻豆是什么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥?
<iMadper> 0
<imtxc> 啥是咖啡豆？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我带着呢啊, 脸上都是痘痘啊
<imtxc> 这么高大上呢
<onlylove> archl: 模特
<archl>   onlylove 噢，我一般不拍摄人物，所以没模特。。。
<O0XX> freeflying: 我没带...
<archl> cc imtxc
<O0XX> freeflying: 下次给你吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我带了.
<onlylove> archl: model，
<onlylove> archl: 和麻豆发音很像，就这么点
<onlylove> jusss: 这俩都有洁癖，都不想要canonical的cloak
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上都在canonical上班
<archl> onlylove:  好吧。
<hamo> jusss: 再看我
<imtxc> 哟
<imtxc> 这是 canonical 的 hamo 上线了啊
 * onlylove 食指疼……好恐怖，不是鼠标手吧
 * iMadper 微软的键盘赛高
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> onlylove: awesome 赛高，vimperator 赛高，解放食指
<iMadper> imtxc: 你用中指按 j ?
<onlylove> imtxc: 只能用windows的看着你俩秀优越 cc iMadper
<imtxc> iMadper: C-n
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没秀啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你打字呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 单手操作赛高
<iMadper> imtxc: C-j 是我的快捷键
<imtxc> 我不怎么打 j 啊。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 打字一指禅
<iMadper> imtxc: 正确的说是perfix
<imtxc> iMadper: 做啥用的
<imtxc> 切换 window？
<freeflying> O0XX: 乃也在办公室啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 我这苦逼一直在办公室啊
<imtxc> 不对不对， perfix 啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 好吧，那我下次去吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂..
<iMadper> imtxc: C-j C-j 确实是切换window
<archl> 尊敬的1起创用户：您好，感谢您对1起创平台的支持！您提交的创意经过评审，目前创意处于“评审阶段”。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我按c+j是用左手……
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然我觉得应该两个手按
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的收可真大
<imtxc> 手
<onlylove> imtxc: 标准的104键盘，小指和食指刚好盖过来
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过略别扭
<imtxc> onlylove: 那你的右手放哪里，大家分析分析
<onlylove> imtxc: 鱼唇，当然是鼠标
<iMadper> 快换人体工学键盘吧
<imtxc> C-j 都用单手
<imtxc> 右手必然在在做很重要的事情
<iMadper> imtxc: 来个左手ctrl - p
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个真没有
<iMadper> å·¦ctrl + F12
<imtxc> 你们真不把左手当朋友
 * imtxc 左撇子表示不理解你们
<imtxc> iMadper: 有本事 ctrl-break 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我重映射一下就好
<onlylove> imtxc: 你让他有本事ctrl+小键盘的-
<iMadper> imtxc: 你需要这个东西: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/gnu.emacs.help/FFOEEnKJTn8
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 左手打字, 右手鼠标
<archl> adam8157:  当妈妈
<yunfan> iMadper: 你是用emacs的?
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂, 偶尔用
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:  你当妈妈了？腻害啊
<yunfan> iMadper: emacs可有快捷键像vi那样快速切到行头行尾已经按单词来跳？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack:  你当妈妈了？腻害啊
<jusss> yunfan: you
<yunfan> 我考虑做clojure的时候用emacs
<imtxc> yunfan: evil 妥妥的
<yunfan> evil好像挺挫的  imtxc
<jusss> yunfan: emacs和lisp是很配的
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥啥啥啥啥
<iMadper> yunfan: C-a行首  C-e行尾  最后一个没明白 类似easy motion?
<imtxc> yunfan: 谁说 evil 挫？ cc iMadper
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你wfh呢？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: office
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 帝都喜迎APEC？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不是不准去么？
<yunfan> iMadper: vi你用过吧 可以 e b w 这样逐单词的 跳来跳去啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 今天路上车少了很多很多
<yunfan> imtxc: 我试过evil
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 忙
<imtxc> 周一上午居然都不堵车
<yunfan> iMadper: 主要是我觉得emacs是vim的超集
<imtxc> yunfan: 比如哪里搓啊
<tryit> iMadper, from xubuntu...
<yunfan> imtxc: 命令实现上有问题
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我们周五到下周三 wfh ~~~
<iMadper> yunfan: 逐个字母吧? 单词直接搜索就行, 字母可以挑.
<iMadper> yunfan: 字母用ace-jump
<iMadper> tryit: ... ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 毛 逐个单词  比如 hello world 可以在h跳到 o后面
<iMadper> tryit: 为啥要换ubuntu
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧
<yunfan> 按下e就行
<gfrog> imtxc: 都放假出去玩儿了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说马总统要去帝都？
<iMadper> yunfan: 我试试vim看看啥效果
<imtxc> gfrog: 没出去，就海淀的山上吹了下风
<tryit> iMadper, have not got pinyin input method
<imtxc> gfrog: 限号
<yunfan> iMadper: 嗯  如果没这种东西 我感觉编辑东西真的挺累
<gfrog> imtxc: 我说少了的那些车
<imtxc> gfrog: 所以车少吧
<yunfan> 不过我想配合ctags之类的插件 估计是能实现的
<imtxc> 而且，能开起车的人估计都放假了
<iMadper> yunfan: alt + f ....   alt + b
<iMadper> yunfan: 我以为你要啥gaoji功能呢
<imtxc> yunfan: evil 直接 e 不就好了么。。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 那就行了 我曾经用过几年的记事本写代码  如今再也不想回去了
<jusss> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_64ca6cfb0101a8c4.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Emacs快捷键笔记_IT小小龙_新浪博客
<jusss> yunfan: M-f M-b好像可用
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你们现在用的emacs是哪个版本的 我想装个  我知道经常软件仓库里的不是最新最流行的
<imtxc> yunfan: 24.3 吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 我在用emacs 25
<imtxc> 24.4 好像改动挺大，有的插件估计没有更新这么快
<jusss> 我还在用23.3...
<yunfan> iMadper: 去哪里搞通用的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 25用都没压力.
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 赞美
<iMadper> yunfan: 有ppa
<onlylove> yunfan: 记事本写代码……
<yunfan> iMadper: 好 试试
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩. 我给你ppa地址?
<imtxc> Destine: 膜拜 wfh
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 曾经觉得用记事本写html做文档比用word好多了
<yunfan> iMadper: 也行啊
<iMadper> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-elisp/ppa
<onlylove> yunfan: word……
<iMadper> yunfan: ^^
<imtxc> yunfan: iMadper 是异党，你三思
<yunfan> imtxc: 没关系 我只是在做clojure开发的时候用用  vim的那些clojure插件要么是不成熟 要么是跟emacs没啥两样
<imtxc> akong: 给 yunfan 介绍下，那个开箱即用的 emacs 配置用着有多舒心
<yunfan> imtxc: 哪个？
<iMadper> imtxc: 叫错认了.
<iMadper> imtxc: FJKong 和 akong 不是同一个人. ...
<akong> :)
<imtxc> FJKong: ..  ^^
<iMadper> akong: :-)  早
<imtxc> 还是真俩
<akong> 不早了
<FJKong> ...
<jusss> onlylove: 那个改简历的文章很棒
<imtxc> 那我上次喊的是谁啊
<imtxc> 忘记了。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前一直是 FJKong
<onlylove> jusss: 不过国内不一定吃你这一套，虽然你我觉得不错
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> jusss: 得看谁看你的简历了
<akong> FJKong, imtxc  开箱即用的 emacs 配置, 啥东东?
<iMadper> emacs prelude 啊
<imtxc> 恩
<yunfan> imtxc: 给我介绍下啊  那个emacs配置
<FJKong> akong: 一个人维护的一个github上的项目
<FJKong> 还不错
<onlylove> akong: 高大上的emacs配置，用了以后保管你眼花缭乱，都不知道自己在用啥
<akong> onlylove, 听起来很牛逼
<onlylove> akong: 那还不赶紧试试
<iMadper> onlylove: prelude比我自己的干净多了...
<akong> onlylove, 在哪呢?
<imtxc> yunfan: https://github.com/redguardtoo/emacs.d 反正我就用的他的配置，啥都不改
<^k^> ⇪ ti: redguardtoo/emacs.d · GitHub
<onlylove> akong: 不知道，问 imtxc和 FJKong
<jusss> 用lisp的宏写html代码这个想法真是太棒了
<jusss> 不停的<>一定很累
<iMadper> imtxc: https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude  <-- 这个啊
<onlylove> jusss: 争取早日进化到lisp煮咖啡的地步
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bbatsov/prelude · GitHub
<yunfan> jusss: 用forth写比较好
<imtxc> iMadper: 差不多是一个版本，后面这个是 fork 的prelude 好像？
<jusss> onlylove: 那需要一台支持tcp/ip协议的咖啡机
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<onlylove> jusss: 你hack下就有了
 * imtxc 首先要能喝咖啡吧
<onlylove> jusss: 现在手机这么多，你随便摘个芯片就有那么多RAM可以用
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说你键盘入手了没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 你急毛线，我说了双11看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算劝你不要入手 60% 的来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 没可能
<iMadper> yunfan: http://blog.xkcd.com/2007/08/14/mirrorboard-a-one-handed-keyboard-layout-for-the-lazy/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Mirrorboard: A one-handed keyboard layout for the lazy | xkcd
<onlylove> imtxc: 我要玩游戏，f1到f5不可能按着fn来
<FJKong> akong: 也性孔?
<imtxc> 性孔？ 这是什么个性能？
<akong> FJKong, 照字辈
 * iMadper 
<yunfan> iMadper: 可知道frogpad?
<FJKong> akong: 宪前面的那个?
<onlylove> imtxc: 孔是个很稀奇的家族，你可以根据名字判断辈分
 * iMadper 一会儿突然蹦出一句 "爷爷"
<iMadper> yunfan: 知道
<akong> FJKong, 是的
<iMadper> yunfan: 那个需要花钱啊
<akong> FJKong, U?
<FJKong> akong: ..... 我爷爷的爹是召
<FJKong> 繁字
<imtxc> 。。。。
 * iMadper 一会儿突然蹦出一句 "爷爷"   <--- 我还说少了
<akong> FJKong, 你哪个省?
<FJKong> 我从没见过这么大的辈分
<iMadper> FJKong: 孔叔叔, 你这怎么这么小...
<FJKong> 山东
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<akong> FJKong, 我在陕西
<yunfan> iMadper: 我觉得靠caps lock不是个好办法
<FJKong> 基本上跟我年龄差不多的顶多是庆字辈
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 打算换one hand dvorak
<yunfan> iMadper: 你要不停的capslock比esc还烦
<iMadper> yunfan: frogpad也是要切换的吧???
<akong> FJKong, 曲阜?
<jusss> FJKong: 令字辈算小的吗？
<yunfan> iMadper: 我上次想过一个 onehand的keyboard 应该是拿再手里的  这样你在公交上都可以输入
<yunfan> 最好是 chorded 的
<FJKong> akong: 你这到哪儿也是大辈的啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 那就只能是frogpad之类的产品了, 贵
<netsnail> wps for linux or yozo office ?
<iMadper> netsnail: wps
<FJKong> jusss: 令比我小两辈
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是 自己做  没必要frogpad
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞.
<yunfan> iMadper: frogpad太贵了
<FJKong> 召 宪 庆 繁 详, 令 德 ...
<imtxc> FJKong: 你好高的辈份
<yunfan> iMadper:我有个遥控器键盘  嘿嘿 带 esc的
<FJKong> imtxc: 这不 比我大的多的在这呢
<netsnail> iMadper: thnaks
<yunfan> iMadper: 我哥跟我说  安徽北部有些专门做高仿假遥控器的  可以做这种东西  10快一个
<yunfan> 只要你达到一定量
<imtxc> FJKong: 你是繁？
<jusss> onlylove: poker2吧，看着很漂亮
<FJKong> imtxc: 是
<jusss> lolita的不好看
<onlylove> jusss: 60%不考虑
<onlylove> jusss: lolita便宜
<yunfan> iMadper: 到时候 我想众筹一个  一人出个50快  然后我们设计出来  并且做好固件  让大家可以随便改功能键
<iMadper> yunfan: 不错.
<yunfan> iMadper: 我还想过带在手上那种
 * onlylove 拜教授 求学妹
<yunfan> 一个手指头管两个键位 也就是2个 bits
<yunfan> 然后大拇指还管control bits
 * onlylove 拜教授 tenzu 求学妹
<yunfan> 这样可以完全覆盖ascii+各种控制码
<iMadper> yunfan: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/KB_Dvorak_Left.svg
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/svg+xml
<tenzu> onlylove: 你来我办公室，我给你看名单，你自己挑
<yunfan> 就是输入有点慢
<onlylove> tenzu: 贵校保安让我进门不
<tenzu> onlylove: 那得看你表现的猥琐不
<jusss> tenzu: 把照片贴出来先看看
<jusss> tenzu: 全身照
<tryit> iMadper, 把unity那一套东西删干净了，现在用简洁的xfce
<imtxc> FJKong: 你们老大现在是什么辈份？
<tenzu> jusss: 保证都是漂亮学妹
<jusss> 最好是夏天的
<imtxc> 啥字儿？
<iMadper> tryit: 那你为啥要用ubuntu呢?
<FJKong> imtxc: 哪个老大
<iMadper> tryit: 没意思啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 也许可以有五个手指套 然后根据他们的相互位置代表一个字符  这个比较酷
<jusss> tenzu: 你也是phd ?
<imtxc> FJKong: 衍圣公哇？
<iMadper> yunfan: 没兴趣...
<tryit> iMadper, 手欠把gentoo删了……
<yunfan> iMadper: 衍圣公迁去台北了
<imtxc> FJKong: 嫡系的辈都会比较小吧？
<kandu> tryit: 然后又手欠装上了 ubuntu lol
<tryit> kandu, .
<maplebeats_> tenzu: 叫兽，新鲜的学妹上架了么
<jusss> tryit: 装win7才对
<tenzu> maplebeats_: 你说呢？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 什么时候预约和发售?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你这是die alone的节奏
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 别这么直白
<maplebeats_> tenzu: 开始发货吧
<jusss> tenzu: 可用试用吧，不满意可用退还吧
<happyaron> tenzu: 腾腾不推荐6+
<tryit> jusss, vmware虚拟了个win7……
<happyaron> tenzu: 如果能接受屏幕小点，建议5s
<jusss> happyaron: 蓉蓉，
<happyaron> jusss: 抱歉。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 最大的好处就是networkmanager的vpn稳定了，不会动不动就掉线了
<imtxc> 水果拍照真心还不错啊， cc adam_magic_pack , 你要是想换能拍照的手机，妥妥的 6 吧
<tenzu> happyaron: 6+比预想的挫？
<happyaron> tenzu: 挫多了。
<imtxc> 而且 6 的边框不割手
<jusss> happyaron: 没有？
<happyaron> jusss: 没有看到零售鼠标的
<happyaron> jusss: 香港看到了，但不是你要的那种。
<jusss> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> jusss: 跟大陆牌子什么的都差不多。
<tenzu> happyaron: 你这么一说我又想买5S了。。。
 * tenzu 真是飘摇不定的人
<happyaron> tenzu: 6是屏幕尺寸对大屏习惯用户挺好，但圆角不好。
<imtxc> happyaron: 不割手的感觉很不错啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 6+是圆角还行，但屏幕本身就曲面，然后又厚又傻。
<iMadper> 6p不厚啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 5s 的边角不觉得太犀利了么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 妈的 要说多少遍我讨厌iOS, 而且那么丑
<iMadper> 6p的续航直接秒杀一切
<happyaron> imtxc: 四角太圆，这种设计不好看
<tenzu> 到底买神马！
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是挺厚的了
<archl> tenzu:  全都买了
<iMadper> happyaron: 比5s不厚啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 全都买了
<happyaron> iMadper: 但圆角啊，看起来就厚重很多。
<imtxc> 想买个 pad， mini2 死活不降价了
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 没觉得
<happyaron> iMadper: 圆边框。
<tenzu> archl: 赶紧去袋鼠国给我弄几个肾6和肾6+回来，我也当黄牛党
<happyaron> imtxc: ipad air 2
<happyaron> imtxc: 还是很赞的。
<archl> tenzu:  。。。
<imtxc> 看来2k 这个坎是过不去了
<iMadper> imtxc: 64g + 三网4g mini2  2700
<imtxc> happyaron: 不够便携啊
<archl> imtxc:  2k什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 买不买?
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥版本？
<iMadper> imtxc: att的
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是v的, 忘了
<imtxc> iMadper: 官翻？
<tenzu> happyaron: 看来我得去百脑汇之类的地方逛逛了
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯先自己体验下吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 全球联保一年嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个4g 没有用
<iMadper> imtxc: 我需要
<iMadper> imtxc: 弄个电信流量卡
<tenzu> happyaron: 本来看中6+的续航，结果现在又犹豫了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要去欧洲？
<iMadper> imtxc: 便宜得很
<iMadper> imtxc: 补全
<imtxc> iMadper: 那4g 用不了电信4g 的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不去啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 能.
<imtxc> 能打电话？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不能. 你买ipad打电话干嘛????
<iMadper> imtxc: 说了流量卡了啊
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 你买了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我让店家帮我带了
<imtxc> iMadper: 店家？
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂
<tenzu> iMadper: 看来你有门路
 * jusss 真像去环游世界
<jusss> 想
<iMadper> tenzu: 昂.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 开启多工作区(workspace)的时候，谁有办法修改各个工作区的名称吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465630 如题，我一直找不到怎么修改。知道的同学不吝告知一下，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 eshion — 2014-11-03 15:05
<imtxc> iMadper: 看来你有门路，多久能到货？
<tenzu> iMadper: 弄几台肾6+回来倒卖一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就不知道了, 估计小一个月
<yunfan> iMadper: emacs25有for win7的没？
<iMadper> tenzu: 不, 累.
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道.
<iMadper> yunfan: win7下面我用outlook, linux下面我才用emacs
<tenzu> iMadper: 你进货，我去卖给各种学妹或者学妹的男盆友
<iMadper> tenzu: 我没钱倒腾啊
<tenzu> iMadper: 信！用！卡！
<iMadper> tenzu: 现在还在讨薪中
<iMadper> tenzu: 换不上怎么办?
<tenzu> iMadper: 卖身/卖肾
<yunfan> iMadper: outlook是自黑？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 小米4有电信版的吧
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats_: 为什么要黑我?
<iMadper> yunfan: 差不多吧
<archl> tenzu:  倒卖多麻烦。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你买羽绒服了没?
<archl> tenzu: 挣那些钱。。。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没, 求推荐
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 上次不是推荐了?
<archl> maplebeats_:  有没有不要的旧衣服，给我
<lainme> tenzu: 你的iphone6被批准了么
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 嗯 这几天就买呢准备
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂, 我也要买了
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡~
<archl> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 批准啦，不过还在犹豫要不要买
<tenzu> archl: 倒卖也是挣辛苦钱
<archl> tenzu: 。。。教授呀。前一段时间去北京了没
<tryit> iMadper, emacs中如果打开2个window，然后使用C-x 4 b，之前的效果会在另一个window中显示buff，现在则将整个frame切成了3个window...
<yunfan> iMadper: 好吧 我先升级下我的 6kbox 然后再装emacvs
<yunfan> 前一阵跌了docker的大坑
<yunfan> 准备重装  tmd
<tenzu> archl: 没工夫去，最近事情太多，家里换上下水管道，提交paper manuscript，项目报告，备课，抱娃，我都没空出门
<iMadper> tryit: 你自己的快捷键?
<tryit> iMadper, 当然不是
<tryit> iMadper, C-x 4 b runs the command iswitchb-buffer-other-window
<iMadper> tryit: iswitchb这东西不像是自带的东西啊
<iMadper> tryit: 或者不是默认打开的
<tryit> iMadper, 我知道，我是说类似的效果，还有 C-x 4 f
<tryit> iMadper, C-x 4 f runs the command find-file-other-window
<tryit> iMadper, 现在这货不是在已打开的window中显示，而是自己又split了一个window
<iMadper> tryit: 我这里没问题啊
<tryit> iMadper, 我之前也没问题……
<iMadper> tryit: 我的是在另外一个frame里面显示
<tryit> iMadper, 曾经……也是
<archl> cherrot:  买备机吧，我现在用的这个，￥1350就入手了。
<archl> cherrot: 全新的 从亚马逊
<iMadper> tryit: 那我也不知道...
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，我看看再
<archl> iMadper: 谢拉。至少能撑一下。
<cherrot> archl, 没钱 重  手机就是备机
<archl> cherrot:
<archl> cherrot: 好吧。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的mini到货了给我也来一台？
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<cherrot> archl, 没钱是硬伤。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你要送我台mini?
<iMadper> cherrot: 口以.
 * cherrot ...
<cherrot> iMadper, 你酱紫会让我好紧张的
<iMadper>    ->   /kick cherrot  mini
<imtxc> cherrot: 没办法啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 这样算嘛?
<archl> cherrot:  我奢侈了一下，今天买了15元的团购卷，是明天的全部食粮，吃3小时
<imtxc> cherrot: 只有两台，一台送给我了
<archl> iMadper: 自助茶餐厅是不是任意拿的呀？
<yunfan> iMadper: emacs是否可以自己开发一个完整的模式?
<imtxc> cherrot: 你还要要走 iMadper 自用的一台，不 kick 你 kick 谁？
<iMadper> yunfan: 啥意思?
<yunfan> iMadper: 比如进去以后 可以屏蔽所有其他按键
<iMadper> archl: 随便拿?
<archl> iMadper: 不是么。。。
<yunfan> 除非我要退出来  否则都所有按键都被这个模式下的handler处理
<iMadper> yunfan: 完全可以.
<iMadper> yunfan: 你自己开发一个xx-mode也行.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那理论上实现个完整的vim也不难
<iMadper> yunfan: global-unset也行.
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂, evil用的人很多啊
<yunfan> 所以我不明白为毛大家喜欢 evil这种半成品
<yunfan> iMadper: evil根本就是半成品
<iMadper> yunfan: 你可以改进一下啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 自己fork一个.
<imtxc> yunfan: 你要的啥功能 evil 不够？
<imtxc> 怎么就黑 evil 了
<yunfan> imtxc: 不怎么vi style
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 校园网卡死了
<yunfan> iMadper: 其实我看了下 本质上 emacs/vim都是使用连串命令来达到目的 而非传统ide一个功能一个对应的按键映射
<jzp113> 解析个post数据半天没反映
<jzp113> 哎
<iMadper> yunfan: 快捷键序列
<yunfan> iMadper: 只不过emacs更喜欢用组合键避免干扰默认的编辑模式
<yunfan> iMadper: 而vim的设计者更喜欢少移动手指 但是代价就是默认的模式不能编辑
<yunfan> iMadper: vim默认的模式不能编辑 也就不需要使用ctrl/alt前导的快捷键来唤起了 而已
<archl> iMadper yunfan  以后就是大脑操控么。。。读取脑波。
<yunfan> archl: 需要一定时间  而且我怀疑速度
<iMadper> yunfan: 但是需要切换一下模式.
<archl> yunfan: 嗯。应该在空格下面再加一个键。。。
<yunfan> 所以最近这一个decade里 大家还是把手速练好比较重要
<yunfan> iMadper: 其实那些快捷键组合 可以视作bytecode
<yunfan> iMadper: 只不过没有人写很长很长的而已
<iMadper> C-c s g  <--  很长了
<yunfan> 既然是bytecode 如果引进forth那种概念就好了   虽然vim的宏录制/回放也有点像
<yunfan> 或者像lisp的读取宏那样 编译时扩展  呵呵
<yunfan> 但有时候确实是直接输入快点
<yunfan> 最好是类似 sed那样
<yunfan> 每个操作都短点 且可以原始结束  像huffman tree那样  读到自然就结尾了 也就不需要什么 字与字之间的空格了
 * adam_magic_pack pull-request发了, 忙完了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我需要钱
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我需要100万
 * archl 然后再想干什么
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 我也需要钱
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我没有防寒服装
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 好冷
<onlylove> archl: 在深圳叫毛冷
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我现在还是穿一件短裤一件短上衣夜里睡凉席盖被罩
<yunfan> archl: 你特么在深圳
<yunfan> iMadper: 仓库里果然最高就是emacs24
<archl> yunfan onlylove    20度了
<yunfan> archl: 我这里-1
<archl> yunfan: 你有衣服呀
<yunfan> archl: 我也就一件外衣而已
<yunfan> 昨天我还去批了点雪糕来吃
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<archl> iMadper: 这个能转卖么 http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/301285
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Jabra 捷波朗 REVO 混音器 头戴式耳机 白色 295港币+88港币直邮（约300元）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<nyfair> 不值，这个过气了
<yunfan> nyfair: 不漏气就行了呗
<iMadper> archl: 不认识这个.
<kandu> 各位工作时一般用什么 vcs 的?
<archl> nyfair:  噢。我还没用过降噪的。
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: git
<lainme> archl: 把凉席取了，换成薄被就不冷了
<archl> lainme:  呀。我出来的时候是8月。没想会怎么样。。。
<archl> 。。。外出3个月了。
<jzp113> 哎 算了
<jzp113> 校园网奇慢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41719
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Alan Cox宣布Fuzix OS
<jzp113> 来扯扯淡算了
<onlylove> z80……
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 最近在哪工作? 还是那么神秘?
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: thx
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 最近休息啊。刚断断续续打杂了半年
<archl> kandu: 。我也是打杂了半年。
 * archl 所以放假半年么。
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 现在公司用git+bzr, 以前公司用cvs+svn+git, 以前的以前的公司用svn
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: archl 羡慕有钱脱产休息的
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你有钱呀
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  我生活在每天15元的水平线上
<jusss> onlylove: 2代又在炫富了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 找人要个帽子踢2代一顿吧
<jusss> onlylove: 对头
 * onlylove 求问2代炫富怎么办
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃们这么早烧暖气啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 外头都零下了
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 这么严重呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 屋里28度
<imtxc> gfrog: 看到你weibo了，幸福的温度哇
<gfrog> imtxc: 我夏天剩的冷饮又派上用场了
<imtxc> …………………………
<imtxc> 冬天我只想吃火锅
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 京津冀要到APEC之后才能供暖... 妈蛋, 空调开好几天了
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我在外面搬砖
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 几厘米？
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: APEC，快去看马总统
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 马英九没来
 * jusss <nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 几厘米？
<archl> nyfair: 抱养他
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 果然不敢来啊
<adam_magic_pack> 有人跟我说过为国争光了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 被习刷了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 拉高了全国人民的智商？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 马英九太上赶着了, 底裤输光
<adam_magic_pack> 耍了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不过也无所谓，反正丫今年也要卸任了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卸任再来呗
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 你都27了, 这点话都不懂, 堪忧啊...
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  完全不关注的东西
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-3/0f839844-9032-4c4b-ba18-9e53a54d6786.jpg
<imtxc> ... 狙击手眼神差？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 奥马巴住我们办公室楼下, 我们窗都不让开了
<nyfair> imtxc: 几百米外见到人掏枪，这是眼神的问题？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 快去扔鞋
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 扔不起
<nyfair> 没事，上回扔他的那个伊拉克人还活着
<imtxc> 现在是不是走大街上手揣兜会有危险？
<nyfair> 话说上回扔方教授的那个死肥宅，后来打到炮了没有？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你说了木有？ 来了木有啊？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啥?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没说
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 放弃了？
<archl> nyfair: 不就是窗子么，做个特制的一毫米的。
<ashui> nyfair:扔方教授，好多年前的事了吧
 * onlylove 刚知道dell的optiplex系列有音箱……
<cherrot> onlylove, 机箱里是么
<onlylove> cherrot: 是的
<onlylove> cherrot: 因为今天手贱装声卡驱动了
<cherrot> 三环内已经部署狙击手了
<onlylove> cherrot: 以前一直以为声音打叉是BUG
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，那我回家得小心岂不
<happyaron> cherrot: 。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我就在三环里呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天看见俩vmware前同事撤回来了
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 他们比我多呆了几个月
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是没有避免被裁
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 大爷您终于来啦
<happyaron> 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 意思是，他们现在不on site了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 管那个傻BOT叫大爷……你也够拼的
<cherrot> ^k^, 傻狍子
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜三环壕
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我加了两天班了，快给我的午饭加个鸡腿
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 自己打823让开封菜老爷爷送
<archl> happyaron:  没关系，一般不会朝校园内开枪的
<iMadper> happyaron: 奥巴马住你们公司旁边的酒店啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你在学校没事, 别去你们公司的office就行
<iMadper> happyaron: 你去那, 拿个仿真枪, 然后轻松被爆头
<onlylove> iMadper: 那不就是个烫手山芋
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 反正, 没事别挑逗狙击手...
<onlylove> iMadper: 得保证他的安全，还得让周围群众正常生活吧
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。曾经我听说过一件事情：两个人上班每天去KFC，一个人要两个鸡翅，一个人要三个。有一天要两个鸡翅的人发现价格相同。“好奇，为什么你多一个？””三个和两个价钱一样“
<iMadper> onlylove: 没办法正常吧? 旁边的高楼, 进出都要身份核查的
<onlylove> iMadper: 这不就是烫手山芋么，谁欢迎他啊
<archl> onlylove:  optiplex的破音箱。。。
<onlylove> archl: 我一直以为没有
<archl> onlylove:  我当年买了3台，均价$58
<onlylove> archl: 后来才知道有
<archl> 噢。是两台
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 米4只有3G版得
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<archl> onlylove: 装一次linux就知道有了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 够了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  4G的省电吧
<alvin_rxg> archl: 少的那个是我的午餐？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你去找要两个鸡翅的人，说多要一个给我吧
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 怎么回事。你要踢侯总么。。。。
<nyfair> 离下课还有五分钟，讲台上的班主任忽然发问“哪位同学的爸爸妈妈是警察，站出来！”四位同学闻声起立。十月的H....K秋阳正好，只是街头有些喧闹。课堂里的同学们急切地盼望着宣告下课的铃声响起，而此刻，耳边传来的是老师冷冰冰的声音：“大家认清这四个敌人！”
<nyfair> 当老师就是有一点好，吹b不犯罪还会有人崇拜
<archl> nyfair:  ？不懂
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 快给这个笨蛋解释解释
<archl> nyfair:  我不知道想要什么。
<nyfair> archl: 这不是好事么
<archl> nyfair:  那我还是人么！
<RainFlying> 我了个大叉  Textual 5 现在不允许 iCloud Sync 了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 电脑只能点亮，无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465634 我先装的win7，后装的ubuntu，后来整理磁盘的时候，不小心把ubuntu分区删除了。现在，用u盘启动，无法进入winpe，光盘也无法启动。在线求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanwichao — 2014-11-03 15:47
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 够啥啊，电信的优势是4G啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 优势个毛?
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  上网速度呀
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 你是站在哪一边的呢？至少我是站在警察这边的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 混合组网，覆盖更靠谱
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: "呵呵"
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 她一定是你的对立面
<happyaron> freeflying: 电信4G有优势么
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是3G覆盖好么
 * archl 都没用过 3G
<^k^> alvin_rxg, .. 休息一下 ..  16:40
 * archl 更不用说4G了。。。
<^k^> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  16:41
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 鼻毛2厘米长。难受
<iMadper> 难道电信优势不是: 能上网?  管它3g还是4g
<archl> iMadper: 。。反讽
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: http://uploadpie.com/tEIw6  求真相……
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<archl> alvin_rxg:  nyfair 是中小型的
<archl> nyfair: 给他真相
<freeflying> happyaron: adam_magic_pack 到底怎么样啊
<alvin_rxg> archl: 那个南京还是南开大学的女生是谁来着
<adam_magic_pack> f
<archl> alvin_rxg:  嗨。。。女孩多得是呀。
<archl> alvin_rxg: maya吧。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 可是谁是谁我不知道啊……
<alvin_rxg> archl: 哦~那应该是了。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 4G现在只有移动有覆盖优势, 地铁高铁, 投入成本和基站数量比联通电信高一个数量级了快  cc happyaron
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 电信4G不是也可以用TDD-LTE嘛
 * archl 看影视，感到好无聊呀~ 男女情爱的一堆，和我毫无关系
 * archl 听歌也觉得是。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 它基站少, 制式优势没用
<cherrot> archl, 昨天看了 begin again  歌曲改变人生 很不错
<jusss> alvin_rxg: maya 南京
<archl> cherrot:  呃。看了 look up ，我就不该这么长久呆在网上~
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 还是你记性好啊。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 泡妞前提一：能记住妞说了啥
 * archl 只是在旅行中没有感受到能碰到的。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  没啥用，只是伤害吧~ 能记住她喜欢的一切东西
<archl> alvin_rxg: 做不到就无聊了`
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 对了，你上次说石家庄雾霾啥的，然后你可以看看这个 http://book.douban.com/subject/11608712/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 无器械健身 (豆瓣) 价格: 11.50元
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 兄弟，你的 11.5元 是哪里来的？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: http://book.douban.com/subject/19980140/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 四周练出一身肌肉 (豆瓣) 价格: 5.99元
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 快告诉你爹，你吃错药了
<iMadper> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> kk乱给价格
<^k^> 我去改改 `人机合一
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: kk 他爹你好
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> 抓到的价格是下边的 “喜欢读"四周练出一身肌肉"的人也喜欢的电子书  · · · · · ·” 里边的第一个
<archl> 肌肉呀。
<archl> 我不觉得有啥用。。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 给 jusss 看的是要让他瘦下来，不是为了肌肉
<archl> alvin_rxg: 呃。。。我在增肥中。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 他比韩红都胖。谁会要他呀。以后只能单身了。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 年龄，身高，体重，腰围？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 没人要我~ 和他身材也没关系
<archl> alvin_rxg:  27 179 62kg 76cm
<alvin_rxg> archl: 至少是加大了第一印象的难度
<alvin_rxg> 179 才 62????????????
<archl> alvin_rxg: 肌肉比例已经很高了。
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 他精瘦精瘦的  吃瘦肉精长大的
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: bmi 才 19，女生才会这么低的呢。男生普通的都20以上。然后稍微练一下有点肌肉了，就突破23了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 问题，我长不了重量呀。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我每天吃2千克食物，每周4L牛奶3千克肉也长不重
<alvin_rxg> archl: 消化问题
<archl> alvin_rxg: 嗯。可能吧。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 或者说你的食物组成里都是高蛋白的。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 高糖高蛋白
<archl> alvin_rxg: 或许也高油脂
<alvin_rxg> archl: 高油脂的话，你应该马上就胖了的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 血液黏稠度之高，伤口迅速血液凝结
<alvin_rxg> ... 这没关系吧？血小板的事
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不流出来呀
<archl> alvin_rxg: 测糖尿病那种方式对我无效。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 根本不滴下来
<alvin_rxg> 不懂。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 测血糖是用针戳一个洞滴血到试纸
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我的不滴下来
<alvin_rxg> archl: 嗯，明白。就是不懂具体的事
<alvin_rxg> archl: 可能多吃点脂肪含量高的可以缓解一下？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 好吧。我从5月经历了奇异的体重变化63kg到68kg到62kg
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我的食量是可以吃2.5kg轻松
<archl> alvin_rxg: 没啥用吧，不太了解
<alvin_rxg> 我也不懂
<archl> 算了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • usb无线网卡容易drop packet？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465636 发行版 14.04 内核 3.13.0-39-generic x86_64 pci无线网卡 AR9287 内核自带驱动 usb无线网卡1 EP-MS8512 (RTL8191SU) 内核自带驱动 usb无线网卡2 FW150UM(rtl8188eu) github上面找来的驱动 https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu 观
<^k^> alvin_rxg, .. 休息一下 ..  17:15
<^k^> alvin_rxg, .. 休息一下 ..  17:16
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: ...
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下..  17:17
<^k^> alvin_rxg, .. 休息一下 ..  17:17
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: ................
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 休息一下..  17:18
<alvin_rxg> dead lock 了么？
<happyaron> freeflying: 电信3G覆盖确实好，但速度不好。
<happyaron> freeflying: 比联通3G差很多。
<happyaron> freeflying: 4G除了移动之外不需要考虑。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: +1
<iMadper> happyaron: 实测是, 移动500kb/s, 电信320kb/s
<happyaron> iMadper: 测速的都naive
<happyaron> iMadper: 测时延
<iMadper> happyaron: 电信能玩dota lol
<adam_magic_pack> 在汶川地震中勇救7名同学的"小英雄"雷楚年 有点像csslayer
<iMadper> happyaron: 错了, 联通500+kb/s, 不是移动.
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: ^^ http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/EbbJ5O9z/Y9NRr.jpg
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 是不是 你看看 http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/EbbJ5O9z/Y9NRr.jpg
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩. 小英熊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在比以前厉害多了
<nyfair> 土豪1： 快看 快看 穷人 ，，
<nyfair> 土豪2：原来穷人是这个样子的
<nyfair> 土豪3：比去动物园看猩猩有趣多了
<nyfair> 土豪4：给它喂点食物，他居然会说人话 太厉害了 我也要养一只
<kandu> nyfair: 壕，快来养我啊
<nyfair> kandu: 我大西朝鲜帝国早就没有贫困人口了
<kandu> nyfair: 我也会说人话呢
<cherrot> mintty不能多标签 差评。。
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 土豪，你的胸好大
<iMadper> 要求: 3年以上编程经验，除了C＃
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕我的妹子呢。。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> iMadper: shell行么
<iMadper> happyaron: 2. 3年以上编程经验，除了C＃，同时熟悉Java，并熟悉C/C++/ObjectiveC/其中一种；
<happyaron> iMadper: 差评
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 我！我！我！
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 我有一年以下编程经验，熟悉 c/perl/objective c/没了
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子在上班呢
<happyaron> cherrot: 你说哪个。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你招人？
<happyaron> cherrot: 不是还没卖掉我呢么。。
<cherrot> happyaron, all of them~ lol
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> happyaron, 现在上班的是好妹子 要是八九点了跟你说妹子在上班 那就好玩儿了~
<iMadper> cherrot: 不啊.
<WhiteMoOn> 希捷 换盘好像很随意啊
<WhiteMoOn> 拿过去根本不检测，直接换新的
<cherrot> WhiteMoOn, 他们就这么不自信么。。
<onlylove> iMadper: uefi壕，你看过谁家uefi的source code没
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有啊
<iMadper> onlylove: http://tianocore.sourceforge.net/wiki/EDK2
<^k^> ⇪ t: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://tianocore.sourceforge.net/wiki/EDK2 -- unhandled responsein get body
<happyaron> cherrot: 是。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我的意思是妹子们不应该已经下班了么。
<cherrot> happyaron, 卧槽也是哦
<iMadper> happyaron: 搜狗, 招应届生吗?
<iMadper> happyaron: 明年六月毕业的研究僧.
<iMadper> happyaron: c/cpp 数据挖掘背景
<iMadper> happyaron: 我看到有实习生岗位, 不过不知道要不要正式的
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> onlylove: https://github.com/tianocore/edk2  这是edk2的代码
<happyaron> iMadper: 你要去么
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是你妹子要去
<iMadper> happyaron: 我亲戚.
<^k^> ⇪ t: tianocore/edk2 · GitHub
<onlylove> iMadper: 我快被insyde的bios搞傻了
<happyaron> iMadper: 数据方向我看看能否打听到，以前没接触过。
<happyaron> onlylove: 刷bios真心要和 iMadper 好好交流经验
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂. thx
<onlylove> happyaron: 刷小意思，我要改！
 * iMadper 刷坏bios小能手
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以我想知道bios的sorce code
<iMadper> onlylove: 改bios啊?????
<onlylove> iMadper: 不改怎么盗版windows
<nyfair> 壕，雇我
<iMadper> onlylove: asl method?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 盗版啊... 这个不难吧, 有教程
<onlylove> iMadper: 那些早过期了
<onlylove> iMadper: 新版的insyde丫的加密了
<onlylove> iMadper: 和EC绑在一起
<iMadper> onlylove: asl都不知道怎么玩bios源码
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> onlylove: 放弃吧, bios源码复杂的很.
<happyaron> EC是神马意思到底
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果能有反编译的东西真心反编译回来
<happyaron> 给解释解释呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道是啥，一个主板上的片子
<iMadper> onlylove: 一堆特定接口的代码, 反编译了有用?
<O0XX> happyaron: EC-> European Commission
<onlylove> iMadper: 也是……
<O0XX> happyaron: http://ec.europa.eu/index_en.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ European Commission
<happyaron> O0XX: 不要闹
<iMadper> ec -> 电子信用卡
<onlylove> happyaron: Embedded Controller
<happyaron> onlylove: 管理啥的呢
<O0XX> happyaron:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: EC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> 是在你的主板上, 固化一块儿信用卡, 当你用这个电脑消费的时候, 就自动刷走了
<freeflying> happyaron: 有2手得3G电信手机没啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是，我觉得是欧盟出的电脑，或者卖到欧盟的电脑，里面都有ec
<O0XX> iMadper: 欧盟的精神与你同在
<onlylove> happyaron: 看作用
<iMadper> onlylove: 实话实说, O0XX 打小儿就开发bios
 * O0XX bios?
<onlylove> happyaron: 就像BIOS芯片一样的，
<onlylove> happyaron: 根据里面内容决定做啥
 * O0XX Biogeographic Information and Observation System (BIOS)?
 * O0XX bios.dfg.ca.gov/
<onlylove> O0XX: 我打算搞insyde的bios，帮忙不
<O0XX> onlylove: 你能搞到源码？
 * iMadper <- 分不清 bios acpi ec firmware uefi efi 
<O0XX> onlylove: 别逗
<onlylove> O0XX: 明显搞不到
<iMadper> 能搞到bios源码有鬼了
<averey> 大家好，刚用IRC，冒个泡
<iMadper> onlylove: 你最多搞到ovfm的源码
<iMadper> O0XX: 你也去贡献ovfm吧
 * O0XX Bermuda Institute of Ocean Sciences: BIOS
 * O0XX www.bios.edu
 * O0XX 这个不错
<O0XX> onlylove: 先不说BIOS的源码，你能搞到intel的system programmer doc
<O0XX> 么？
<adam_magic_pack> 赶紧啊, 我还要去打球
<adam_magic_pack> sigh
<onlylove> O0XX: 我找intel事业部的问问去……
<O0XX> onlylove: 去问吧
<O0XX> onlylove: 你要是搞到了发我一份
<cherrot> iMadper, 看 tinder 做的不错
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 这么牛
<iMadper> cherrot: 干嘛的?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我哪有那么牛，我就是想盗版下windows
<O0XX> onlylove: 不如去研究盗版 linux
<cherrot> iMadper, 米国陌陌
<onlylove> O0XX: linux需要盗版么
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦, 你成功了?
<O0XX> onlylove: 需要啊...
<averey>  nyfair: 你胸真大!
<onlylove> O0XX: 我有个问题……
<onlylove> O0XX: intel不是公布haswell的datasheet了么
<O0XX> onlylove: 你以为那样的datasheet能帮你写bios？
<onlylove> O0XX: 印象里面5000多页
<archl> onlylove: 很少呀
<onlylove> O0XX: 哦，是不能
<O0XX> onlylove: 有这闲心不如去看看coreboot和tianocore
<iMadper> O0XX: transfer来了
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: ?
<archl> imtxc:   无聊的拍照的人。
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道
<jusss> O0XX: lisp写个dsl生成html，大侠教教我
<O0XX> jusss:我不会啊
<O0XX> jusss:问 iMadper
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 我不会啊, 问 O0XX
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似是没有...貌似是panda team吧
<jusss> iMadper: O0XX .看我这么勤学好问，你们就告诉我吧
<O0XX> jusss:不会啊，等 iMadper回来了问他
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕，把你不用的给我呗
<O0XX> happyaron: 壕，把你不用的给我呗
<onlylove> O0XX: 你再让　jusss问 imadper，你是害他么，他因为lisp被踢不止一次了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41724
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新浪微博发现可登录任意账户的漏洞
<averey1>  再现路人甲～～
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<averey1> 弱弱问问，有什么号的频道介绍～～～
<averey1> 好
<gfrog> yaguang: 在巴黎爽嘛？
<yaguang> gfrog, 还好，各种火药味
<yaguang> 看到 BMW的 最新 电动车
<gfrog> yaguang: 为毛有火药味？ 那也雾霾？ lol
<yaguang> 竞争比较激烈哈
<gfrog> yaguang: 今年头牌展台是谁？ 哈哈
<yaguang> gfrog, 头牌没有咱们了 ，四个是 爱立信，华为，redhat
<yaguang> 还有一个给忘了 。。
<gfrog> yaguang: 卧槽，为毛电信巨头进场了……
<yaguang> gfrog, 可能是 做广告把 。。
<gfrog> yaguang: 华为也要把cloud行业变成屌丝行业么……
<yaguang> 华为这次是花大钱了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你壕锉了。 happyaron才是
<gfrog> freeflying: 你们都是壕
<jusss> 壕们
<li> 大家晚上好！
<Guest87652> 请问umask更改的是当前用户的默认权限，而不是对所有用户生效，，对吗？
<alvin_rxg> Guest87652: 针对相应的 owner
<alvin_rxg> Guest87652: 同时对别的用户有影响
<Guest87652> alvin_rxg:root用户的也会更改吗？man page全是英文有些我看不懂
<alvin_rxg> Guest87652: umask 会修改 rwx|rwx|rwx 这个你懂的咯？知道的话，应该很好理解的
<Guest87652> alvin_rxg:这个我知道
<kandu> Guest87652: 只更改当前进程的 mask
<alvin_rxg> Guest87652: 然后修改的就是这个。跟 chmod 类似。都是基于相应的用户，相应的用户组
<Guest87652> alvin_rxg:重启后还生效的么？
<alvin_rxg> Guest87652: umask 不是直接应用在文件系统上的。一般都是 mount 的时候才用到。
<Guest87652> alvin_rxg:那这样子的话是不是要更改配置文件就可以永久生效的？
<alvin_rxg> Guest87652: 所以系统启动后没有应用 umask 的相关指令。重启后就无效了。
<jusss> Guest87652: 重启无效
<alvin_rxg> Guest87652: 看你怎么使用的咯。如果要长期使用 mount 挂载，可以考虑写入 /etc/fstab
<Guest87652> alvin_rxg:谢谢你
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢后入这个姿势吗？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你女友是大洋马吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: blabla
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我太胖了，jj小。不行。才3公分。后入都没用。真的
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:28
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我前面站着一个女生，后面看很不错，前面看就一点兴趣就没了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 身材再好，脸不好，啥都没用
<Guest87652> 为什么这地方还会有这种无聊的人的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 待会把你女友叫来和我裸聊吧
<archl> cherrot:  看来今天我要将总资产减半了。
<kandu> Guest87652: mount 的 umask 只有少数几个文件系统支持。和 shell 命令中的 umask 是两个概念。而 shell 命令提供的 umask 只是提供一个介面，让你可以告诉 shell, 让其进行 umask 系统调用。一般而言, umask 的作用范围只有当前进程。而 shell 在执行你的命令比如 touhi hi 时， shell 通过 fork 出新进程，这个新进程的 umask 就继承了刚刚你用 umask 命令更改的ç
<cherrot> archl, 什么意思
<archl> cherrot:  我剩余资产今天要交出一半去哈。
 * archl 彻底没钱了~
<archl> cherrot:  开源节流。
<Guest87652> kandu:那就是说退出shell后在图形界面建立的文档，不是在shell设立的权限了？
<kandu> Guest87652: 是的
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 安装搜狗拼音输入法失败，原因未明。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465639 系统是Ubuntu系统14.04.安装搜狗拼音输入法失败。终端显示如下： yingXXX@yingXXX-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install fcitx-sogoupinyin [sudo] password for yingXXX: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依
<^k^>  ─> 赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 未发现软件包 fcitx-sogoupinyin 失败原因在哪儿啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<Guest87652> kandu:感觉这样子没多大用处啊
<kandu> Guest87652: 另外，这里不是个谈技术的地方。这里什么人都有
<jusss> blabla
<Guest87652> 这里又没什么色情资源，怎么会吸引那种人的
<jusss> kandu: 大湿
<archl> cherrot:  看到可怕的东西呀。
<archl> cherrot http://www.talicai.com/diary/93543
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 开源节流一年存够28万了！（提前完成目标） - 她理财
<archl> cherrot: 我这一直不知道该干啥的，羡慕那些虽然不是我希望路线的知道自己想干啥的人
<jusss> kandu: 大湿快给我讲讲符号表里内情向量是咋回事
<cherrot> archl, 太可怕了。。
<archl> cherrot:  充分说明了这个社会好无聊。。。
<cherrot> archl, 不是软文？
<archl> cherrot: 没觉得是，口译的工资应该是 150/小时 起。
<archl> cherrot:  确实有些过头了哈。~
<archl> cherrot:  每小时 250元。
<kandu> jusss: 1+1都不会就想学微积分，做梦呢。先去学好1+1,看完编译原理再来问。先别看虎书。看了龙书自己能做出来。那时候有问题，再问
<jusss> kandu: …那lisp的宏跟编译原理有关系吗？就是个宏展开也需要看编译原理？
<jusss> kandu: 我感觉我到一个瓶颈好长时间了，都没法在编程上有所进展
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8790787/
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://spoj.com
<jusss> hoxily: 如果函数返回值是未知的呢？就是函数名是随机生成的
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ)
<hoxily> jusss: 那么你是如何将随机生成的函数名与函数体绑定的呢？
<jusss> hoxily: 用宏就可以
<ashui> 函数名随机生成是干嘛的啊？
<jusss> hoxily: (defmacro bla (name) `(defun ,name () ...))   (bla (random))就能生成一个随机函数名并绑定函数体
<jusss> hoxily: 因为在这，将要定义的函数名也可以是个变量
<jusss> hoxily: c可以这样吗？
<ashui> jusss:这是传说中的lisp么
<hoxily> 不能
<hoxily> 但是可以想办法用c写个lisp解释器……
<hoxily> jusss: 随机函数名没啥用吧？匿名函数还有点用处。
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，我也不知道有啥用，
<alvin_rxg> 真他妈不知道那家伙的功底怎么样了，竟然开始搞这种东西
<jusss> alvin_rxg: who？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ä½ 
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我还停留在啥也不会阶段，但是我比较喜欢乱想，然后就在lisp这比较自由的语言里开始胡思乱想了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 所以先抓功底，再往类似的编译原理方向去
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不求第一，只求 ac，你把 spoj 上边的题挑个一百题来做一下。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那是过程式语言的流程？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: sicp里已经有实现解释器的东东了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 只是一直没看下去…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 先把数据结构算法的练一练，等啥时候做不下去了，再深入编译器解释器什么的乱七八糟的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<hoxily> jusss: 来这里， http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Welcome to Hangzhou Dianzi University Online Judge
<alvin_rxg> 杭电的难度咋样？
<hoxily> 我能刷刷水题
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 什么叫水题？
<alvin_rxg> 前一百题 ac 率   这么高……
<hoxily> http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/problemclass.php?id=74
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Index By Type
<hoxily> 这里所列的，类型被标示为Waters~~
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……随便看了几题，运算的数据范围都很小的。。。不像 spoj 动辄就 LONG_MAX 的数量级
<jusss> al
<hoxily> spoj支持好多种语言，竟然有brainfuck
<jusss> alvin_rxg: long_max是大数运算吗？
<happyaron> freeflying: 你壕很行，一点都不挫啊。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: /usr/include/limits.h
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 自从看了上次那个内核里的memset函数竟然是用for写的，搞的我都想写库函数了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: c有尾递归优化吗？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 只要你写的效率能超过别人的，就写
 * archl 好奇中国的网站是怎么做的！！！ www. 竟然必须保留才能进入网站！！！
<douglas> 网址
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我想把我那个网站写个网页
<archl> douglas:  wacom.com.cn
<archl> douglas:  fujifilm.com.cn
<alvin_rxg> archl: 忽略 www 本来就不是标准的
<archl> alvin_rxg:  ... 是么，我头一次意识到
<cherrot> 有谁在azure上部署过网站么，网站动态内容怎么处理的。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 都是看管理员咋想了。 我这边都是 301 给 www...
<alvin_rxg> archl: http://alvinren.xyz
<kandu> archl: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20414602/answer/15070514
<sevk> kandu: ⇪ 为什么越来越多的网站域名不加 ‘www’ 前缀？ - Rio 的回答 - 知乎
<archl> alvin_rxg kandu  我倒是觉得 默认的力量， 为啥要有个主页。。。
<archl> .我倒是认为这个标准制定的时候不考虑。好比去掉http:// 多好。。。
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<hoxily> archl: 去掉 http:// 怎么区分其他协议？
<archl> hoxily: 简单，其他协议要加。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你是这里公认得土壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 你是频道第一壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕，不能再拉仇富了
<freeflying> imtxc: onlylove ^^
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> 神仙打架，我们看戏就好，两个土豪就别拉上我了 cc freeflying  happyaron
<archl> happyaron freeflying  壕们
<archl> imtxc:  怎么得到金钱
<mao_> 网上有很多与众不同的金钱观，世界观。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助、关于引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465640 刚刚入门ubuntu 昨天晚上到现在一直还没安装好，实在是没有办法了 来此求助各位大神 情况如下： 已经在win7下用easybcd引导硬盘安装了ubuntu然后每次安装完后重启都未显示ubuntu的启动项，只有win7和安装项。
<^k^>  ─> 现在重新安装可以看到/boot下有安装上ubuntu14.04 但是硬是弄不出启动项 统计信息: 发表于 由 DengHao — 2014-11 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • watchdog的cpu占用如此之高，这正常吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465641 系统很卡 DeepinScreenshot20141103210355.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 第一獠牙 — 2014-11-03 21:15
<onlylove> mao_: 你想刷三观不
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装win7双系统出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465642 使用的是U盘安装ubuntu kylin 设置U盘启动后一直停在start booting from usb device..... boot failed 统计信息: 发表于 由 a253179 — 2014-11-03 21:23
<archl> 是什么。
<jzp113> 有啥好用的服务器
<jzp113> 推荐个
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: python simplehttpserver
<onlylove> jzp113: 你想买啥服务器
<jzp113> 配置个新浪云
<jzp113> 配置个微信公共号
<archl> onlylove:  每天好玩的。
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  21:55
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于rtl8192ee （thinkpad x240）无线网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465644 根据官方的说法3.16会支持，所以第一时间更新，区别在于能驱动了，但无法正常工作，秒断 附上版本信息 3.16.0-24-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:07:32 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU
<^k^>  ─> /Linux 网卡信息：（ RTS原本有个值，我尝试手动更改为auto的，因为我发现能正常工作的RTS值都为OFF ） wlan0 I …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求一个L2TP的拨号软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465645 校园网在Ubuntu 14.04下面可以用http://www.cnblogs.com/cerxp/archive/2012/07/07/2580336.html的方法使用L2TP拨号。但是升级到14.10之后一直提示缺少一个openswan。这个软件没有对应的14.10版本发布。在这个版本发布前
<^k^>  ─> 有没有办法使用L2TP的网络？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 长孙弘奕 — 2014-11-03 22:21
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 启动时不显示选项，直接进入系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465646 我的笔记本上本来装了win7和ubuntu的双系统，win7 C盘， ubunut F盘 ， 昨天我在win7上用分区工具把中间的D盘分成两个分区。 之后我重启之后就出现了 grub> ， 我用grub修复之后，再次重启，
<^k^>  ─> 发现找不到我的win7了。具体情况如下： 开始 有个读 3 秒，按 esc 可以进入选项，但是是/boot/grub/menu.lst中的 …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<knownbad> .
<alvin_rxg> ..
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求教大神，帮忙看看我的显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465653 电脑：Thinkpad R400 双显卡 4G内存 xubuntu14.04 直接硬盘安装 CPU：T6670 2.2G 1、参照网上教程终端输入： sudo lspci |grep -i vga 命令后得到如下信息： 3:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Ser
<^k^>  ─> ies Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 23:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [M …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于修复u盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465654 我有一个 u 盘。用 dd 命令把系统镜像做成启动 u 盘，后来Ｕ盘有其它用处，又用 mkfs 命令把Ｕ盘格回 fat 文件系统，可是 u 盘出问题了，拷不了大一点的文件，再用 dd 做系统启动盘也不行了。只好又用 mkfs 命令，把
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:46
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • [求助]ubuntu安装KDE桌面的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465655 小弟想安装个基本的KDE桌面 使用 Ubuntu 14.04 "Trusty Tahr" Minimal CD 安装KDE基本版命令 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install kde-minimal
<^k^>  ─> 提示找不到kde-minimal 难道现在没有kde-minimal包了吗 不用这种方法也行，求大家给个方法过程！ 统计信息: 发 …
<checkItOut> 更新一下软件源
<checkItOut> apt-get update
<checkItOut> apt-cache search kde|grep mini
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请教各位ubuntukylin 14.04 x64 ，glibc、libaio 错误问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465656 我在机器上安装oracle的时候，提示 Code: 错误：依赖检测失败       glibc  >= 2.3.4 被 oracle-xe-11.2..0-1.0.x86_64 需要       libaio >= 0.3.104 被 oracle-xe-11.2..0-1.0.x86_64 需要       /bin/sh 被 or
<^k^>  ─> acle-xe-11.2..0-1.0.x86_64 需要 我执行更新 Code: sudo apt-get update 和 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 在执行 Code:  sudo apt-get inst …
<luobo> apec你们有假吗？
<archl> why do I respond to anything at all.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU 14.04 如何在安装完成后加密主目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465657 RT 给实验室电脑安装的时候没选加密主目录，现在发现有必要给主目录加密 怎么才能不重装系统完成主目录加密？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 warriorpaw — 2014-11-04 9:45
<WhiteMoOn> sticky 对root有效不？
<yunfan> 这意味着VISA和万事达（Mastercard）等等外国竞争者可以进军中国市场。近日，中国政府宣布将允许外国公司首次在其国内进行业务清算。至于进入市场的要求和发放牌照的时间，官方未有公布。一直以来中国国内对信用卡的限制，所有的银行都必须为银联成员，而其所有交易都必须透过它进行。两年前，世界
<yunfan> 贸易组织（WTO）在处理美国的投诉时曾指出，中国对外国信用卡公司的限制，抵触了其对自由贸易的承诺。
<imtxc> onlylove: 京东跟易讯又来影音神券了
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: mikecao:
<iMadper> 拜见帽帽三大神
<wangli> mikecao 才是
<wangli> 仰望mikecao
<wangli> qiao, 下去拿快递了，成天买东西，羡慕死了
<iMadper> wangli: 人家 qiao level高, 工资高, 天天就是买买买
<iMadper> wangli: 你要抓紧啊
<onlylove> 困，不想work
<wangli> iMadper, 我怎么抓紧
<iMadper> wangli: 抓紧升职啊
<rungo> 编译debian的live-cd,总是出现这个错误“1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file etc/default/intel-microcode.rej”，有谁遇到过嘛
<qiao> iMadper: wangli  =。=
<iMadper> rungo: 这是脚本执行哪一步的时候遇到的问题?
<iMadper> rungo: 已经change root过去了, 然后解压包的时候, 还是最后应用hook的时候?
<iMadper> qiao: 土豪一起买ipad mini吧
<qiao> iMadper: 多钱 ？
<qiao> iMadper: 刚买了2个 rs232的 pci 卡
<qiao> iMadper: 给你的那个白色的UEFI机器用。
<iMadper> qiao: 2700, 64g, 4g网络, 配个电信3g卡, 一个月3.8g流量
<iMadper> qiao: ipad mini2
<archl> 土豪们。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 这个电信卡可以用多长时间？
<iMadper> qiao: 昂, 那台是没有串口. 不过那台有pstore啊
<iMadper> qiao: 9个月的貌似二百多
<qiao> iMadper: 没有那种wifi 版的 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 有.
<iMadper> qiao: 4g赛高啊
<qiao> iMadper: pstore 这种高端东西用不来。。
<iMadper> qiao: ... lxiang有教程啊
<qiao> iMadper: 我还是用mini-console吧。
<iMadper> qiao: 不过有串口却是方便.
<iMadper> qiao: 昂 minicom
<qiao> iMadper: 哦哦。。
<iMadper> qiao: 怀念beaker和pxe
<qiao> iMadper: 还是用串口方便。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你给C+做一个beaker的呗。。
<iMadper> qiao: 恩, 串口方便太多了. 现在没串口的, 用usb debug cable
<iMadper> qiao: 没机器啊....
<iMadper> qiao: 重点是没钱.
<iMadper> qiao: beaker一定很难部署.
<qiao> iMadper: 你做好了，然后推荐给你的boss。。
<iMadper> qiao: 用不到啊
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我们用不到这东西.
<qiao> iMadper: 的，那你就用 usb debug 去吧。。
<iMadper> qiao: http://www.semiconductorstore.com/cart/pc/viewprd.asp?idProduct=12083
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ NET20DC - USB 2.0 Host-to-Host Debug Device
<qiao> iMadper: 一个这么贵。。 $95
<rungo1> iMadper: 是最后应用hook的时候
<iMadper> rungo1: 找到对应的hook, 改
<qiao> iMadper: 木有见过。。
<iMadper> qiao: 昂, 一个一千呢以前
<qiao> iMadper: 果然见识光了。。 出国壕
<mikecao> wangli, iMadper qiao 土豪们早
<iMadper> qiao: 没有串口的机器, 用这个最好了
<qiao> iMadper: 不过确实贵。。
<iMadper> qiao: 昂.
<qiao> mikecao: 壕早
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • watchdog的cpu占用如此之高，这正常吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465659 系统很卡 DeepinScreenshot20141103210355.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 第一獠牙 — 2014-11-04 10:39
<iMadper> qiao: 你还不给你妹子买个iphone6?
<qiao> iMadper: 没钱。。
 * archl 什么都没有
<archl> iMadper:  你的 mx4 到手了？
<iMadper> archl: 没买啊
<iMadper> archl: 我的手机送去修了
<archl> iMadper:  修着修着增值了
<iMadper> archl: 啥意思?
<archl> iMadper:  手机修了以后价值回升呀
<archl> iMadper: 不是破烂了
<iMadper> archl: 回升的只是修理费.
<archl> iMadper: 怎么会。。。
 * archl 放荡了90天了。。。
 * archl 在干嘛呢。。。
<iMadper> archl: 怀的时候价值A, 修好了价值B, 修理费是C.  B - A = C
<iMadper> archl: 才90天?
<archl> iMadper:  直接放荡
<rungo> iMadper: 刚才我看错了，是在chroot_local-patches阶段
<archl> iMadper:  间接的已经  10040 天了。
<iMadper> rungo: 哦, 这个那就是你的patch没打上去呗
<archl> iMadper: 人生走了 1/3 好无聊
<iMadper> rungo: 你手动改一下patch就行
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 安装wine时要求写在AMD显卡的驱动是怎么个回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465660 装不wine之后AMD显卡得驱动就被写在掉，反之也是。这两个东西 不兼容吗？ 谁可以告诉我这个应该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 长孙弘奕 — 2014-11-04 10:47
<rungo2> iMadper: 厄，第一次编译，不知道怎么改，include-all-intel-microcodes.diff
<rungo2> 出错：   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8811851/
<iMadper> rungo2: 没有好办法, 只能手工修改冲突.
<freeflying> iMadper: 悲催，看来只能用电信的3G了
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么了?
<iMadper> freeflying: 电信3g很赞啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 我们老家还没开通电信4G
<iMadper> freeflying: 你长居你老家了???
<freeflying> iMadper: 而且靠谱得手机也没个，看来我只能把联通的号放到MX4上
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂...
<freeflying> iMadper: 不啊，反正这些电话都是全国一个价
<iMadper> freeflying: 明智.
<iMadper> freeflying: 这倒是.
<freeflying> iMadper: motox支持不
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道诶, 估计不支持. 这货贵的很啊
<cherrot> iMadper, tinder 和 down  我喜欢这种简单直接的
<iMadper> cherrot: 你y成了再说啊
<mikecao> <iMadper> qiao: 你还不给你妹子买个iphone6?
<mikecao> <qiao> iMadper: 没钱。。
<onlylove> http://chijianqiang.baijia.baidu.com/article/34716
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 当程序员老去--百度百家
 * mikecao 说的好像他有妹子是的。。
<qiao> mikecao: ?!
<yunfan> onlylove: 程序员没有老的
<yunfan> 只有死的
<archl> 四海一家 98元自助餐 。
<archl> adam8157: 当妈妈，我不知道该干啥。
<cherrot> iMadper, 妈蛋
<iMadper> cherrot: .... ....
<iMadper> cherrot: 怎么了?
<O0XX> cherrot: .... ....
 * O0XX 香港人是真作死啊... http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1elyt4yha2dj20gr0dwacq.jpg
<cherrot> iMadper, 想y个p 手机都验证不了 太蛋疼
<iMadper> 五个人有点儿少吧, 下飞机还没出机场就被扣押了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 知道skype怎么屏蔽群消息不
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 从不加群, 包括微信和hangouts等等等等
<onlylove> O0XX: vbox貌似有个bios实现？还带uefi的，
<iMadper> onlylove: ovfm带efi.
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 工作用的，不加不好……
<O0XX> onlylove: seabios..
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 当然不加, 有什么不好的
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/OVMF
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OVMF - KVM
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 人说你不沟通啥的，balabala一堆
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04關機鍵再14.04無效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465662 各位前輩，我從12.04升級到14.04後 發生關機鍵無法使用的情況 參考下列教學後，想請問各位前輩 http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/how-to-i ... gnome.html 我在uck的環境下，如何修改關機鍵的指令 由於那篇教學是圖形化新
<^k^>  ─> 增方式，對我來說無用 因此想知道該修改哪些文件才能跟教學那篇有一樣的效果 謝謝各位前輩 统计信息: …
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我就不沟通 爱咋咋地
<O0XX> onlylove: 好吧，这个是Kvm的
<O0XX> onlylove:vbox用的什么我还真不知道
<antiunix> hi
<^k^> antiunix:点点点.  11:37
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我没你那么牛，我还想混饭吃
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41732
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GreatFire招聘渴望互联网自由的软件工程师
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 大牛们去吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 这组织哪儿来的钱啊
<O0XX> iMadper: z轮子
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 那些技术只会一个
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 别把所有anti-gov都算成轮子啊, 轮子智商太低
<iMadper> 以下这些技术你最精通哪些?  Amazon Web Services, Android, Apache, DNS, Drupal, Elasticsearch, HTML5 application caching, Java, JavaScript (native - without libraries), jQuery, Linux, Mysql, Nginx, PHP, Postgres, SEO, SSL, Web proxy servers, Web scraping, 其他? - 请说明.      一个都不会啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 轮子智商才不低呢.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 低
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 人家表现的很低, 实际上都拿到了美国绿卡了....
<O0XX> iMadper: 不可能啊...你不会 Amazon Web Services至少还会 Amazon呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 不高
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 就跟凤姐似的, 我们都在嘲笑她的时候, 人家移民了
<antiunix> apk 如何在linux运行？
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
 * O0XX 凤姐真励志
<archl> O0XX:  。。。
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 低智商蛋蛋
<archl> iMadper: 去了水深火热的美国 -
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 傻乐
<O0XX> roylez: 高智商扎西
<iMadper> roylez: 高智商扎西
<archl> iMadper:  美国水比中国深 - 中国水都用完了，火比中国热 - 烧火技术好
 * roylez 刚刚遇到仨基佬卢瑟
<iMadper> archl: 美国食物太难吃.
<archl> roylez:  。
<archl> iMadper:  我相信了一件事情：我再也不相信世界最好吃的食物这种东西了 ： 要不是中国人评的要不是美国人评的。
<nicolaspot> ....
<cherrot> iMadper, 同一个也不会。。
<O0XX> cherrot: Amazon你肯定会
<O0XX> cherrot:连我都会
<cherrot> roylez, 叫你一起搅基了？
<iMadper> cherrot: 毛线, 里面有php啊
 * O0XX 拍黄片？
<archl> roylez: 他们不认为你有吸引力？
<O0XX> cherrot: iMadper 这个你俩应该都会
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是只有你有经验
<archl> O0XX:  小白赶紧抓住
<O0XX> archl: 拍黄片？
<O0XX> O0XX: 但是只有你有经验
<cherrot> O0XX, 不会。。  哦对 会拍黄片 会勾扣蕊  会嗯饥渴死  卖丝尻  离尼克斯
<archl> O0XX:  通往自由的路呀
<archl> 。。。
 * archl 今天痛 cherrot  萌萌哒
<O0XX> archl: 财务不自由在哪能自由了啊
<O0XX> archl: 财务自由了哪都自由
<archl> O0XX:  。不要财务了呀
<archl> O0XX:  只要实物
<iMadper> archl: 不要财务, 更需要仰人鼻息.
<archl> iMadper:  不太知道 。 希望在人群中保持自己。
<O0XX> archl:我也希望
<O0XX> iMadper: 我等下去吃subway
<iMadper> O0XX: 丧心病狂, 多难吃啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 一步到位吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 今天特价的金枪鱼还不错
<O0XX> iMadper: 不去了
<iMadper> O0XX: 金枪鱼在鱼类里面算是难吃的
<O0XX> iMadper: 太远，走不懂
<O0XX> iMadper: 走不动
<iMadper> O0XX: 找个地方吃水煮鱼?
<O0XX> iMadper: 今天？
<iMadper> O0XX: 食堂就有啊
<O0XX> 。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 一份水煮鱼, 一个馅儿饼, 赛高
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 走着
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<archl> iMadper:  金枪鱼不难吃吧。
 * archl 最讨厌的是鲫鱼。。。
<jusss> .
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:58
<jusss> slime要求emacs 23，我一直在用22.3
<jusss> 现在换了24.3，还是同一份配置文件，突然发现字体不对了。。。
<jusss> 更新果然不是什么好事
<netsnail> jusss: 改配置文件
<jusss> netsnail: 哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 下单吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 色魔张大妈今天疯了推荐好多音箱3
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41732
<nyfair> 美分网站招人啦
<archl> imtxc:  赶紧给我音箱呀
<nyfair> imtxc:  赶紧给我音箱呀
<imtxc> archl: ....
<imtxc> nyfair: ....
<onlylove_> test
<^k^> onlylove_:点点点.  12:12
<O0XX> imtxc:  赶紧给我音箱呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没支付宝了啊
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41733
<iMadper> imtxc: 手机送修了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mozilla将推出专为开发者打造的浏览器
<iMadper> imtxc: 这几天没有手机用.
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<imtxc> iMadper: 5s 坏了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<O0XX> freeflying: 壕
<onlylove_> imtxc: 土豪会没备用机？
<iMadper> imtxc: 屏幕碎, 后盖弯
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 到手了，手感很赞
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<O0XX> O0XX: 壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 正好双11不用剁手了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 乖
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<O0XX> O0XX: 乖
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 首壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 土壕
<freeflying> iMadper: 肾6啊
 * gfrog 某频道又一片壕声了
<iMadper> freeflying: 买不起啊, 几百块换个山寨屏继续用呗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: gfrog 入了电信双卡双待
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 话说5寸真的刚刚好，再大就真拿不起来了。 cc freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥机器啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 小牛
<freeflying> gfrog: 系统太烂
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你入电信了？ 恭喜
<freeflying> gfrog: 待机成问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 等着刷cm呗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: gfrog 我是说你入了
<freeflying> gfrog: 用了一个礼拜退了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我也发现待机略渣了
<freeflying> gfrog: 刷CM更渣啊，而且不靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: 这都行…… 你膜都没揭？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 能刷cm?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mx4好啊.
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog: 硬件确实不错
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 总会有的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: https://twitter.com/adam8157/status/529487368722472960
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Adam Lee on Twitter: "我做人是有底线的, 例如手机屏幕的大小不能超过五寸"
<gfrog> freeflying: 不行就miui呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 京东支持7天无理由退货
<freeflying> gfrog: 没有miui
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我就是想帮你突破这个底线啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，对哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 我还在犹豫要不要出掉MX4呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 可惜电信确实没好机器，唯一看得上的时P7
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 5寸的底线是肿么来的？ 不能长过python嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 可惜这货的SoC渣了点
<freeflying> gfrog: 价格高
<gfrog> freeflying: 你是电信？
<dimitry> hi
<^k^> dimitry:点点点.  12:19
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞了个电信的3折卡，89打299
<dimitry> 大家好
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 准备停掉手上的移动和上海联通的号了
<^k^> dimitry:点点点.  12:20
<nyfair> 我是壹個河南的維吾爾族文科生，處女座，工作是地位低下的公務員。喜歡吃甜豆腐腦、肉餡粽子、五仁月餅， 當然這些都是非轉基因食品。認為 java是最好程序語言，粵語是最優美的人類語言。在東北生活的幾年發現東北人都很豪爽。用小米手機，最惡心饑餓營銷，上的是大專不是985211 但是我前途無量。保守，只想找個處女當女友。討厭ç¾
<nyfair> 哀是小三。廣場上的探戈妳們絕 對不明白,WE宇宙第壹。我最喜歡的動漫是日在校園，最喜歡的角色是兵庫北。最討厭的人是我的室友。愚蠢的死宅們根本不懂什麼叫夢想。日系車完爆德系車，藏獒是最勇敢忠誠聰明的狗，科比姿勢美如畫，郭敬明只是借鑒不是抄襲。梅西古今中外第壹球王，許嵩汪蘇瀧已經超越周傑倫， A卡的性能比N卡好。
<onlylove_> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141103/42365937_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 微博名"头痛脑壳晕"被印上登机牌致误机 航空公司致歉|航空|奥凯_凤凰资讯
<gfrog> freeflying: 电信4G覆盖咋样？
<onlylove_> nyfair: a卡性能是比n卡好，看晶体管数目就行啦，可惜a卡的渣驱动导致发挥不出全部性能，被n卡秒掉
<nyfair> 1970年11月13日,年仅22岁的韩国制衣厂工人全泰壹手持《劳动基准法》引火自焚
<nyfair> 这件也许微不足道的事情,却成为了日后无数韩国工人和知识分子拒绝成为盲目为生产付出
<nyfair> onlylove_: 美分网站现在来招聘啊，我上缴点五毛的机密信息能不能给我个高管当当，像周小平那样？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不知道啊，你要不要试试
<newnickname> 有什么好玩的channel
<nyfair> newnickname: ons
<hoxily> newnickname: #0x71
<newnickname> 啥主题  one night stand
<onlylove_> hoxily: 还嫌0x71那疯子闹的不够……
<imtxc> freeflying: 你买的啥手机还能退掉
<hoxily> onlylove_: N年前被其中的一个人骚扰过
<imtxc> 手机啥的不都得有质量检测的单子才给退么
<newnickname> 怎么开新窗口？
<onlylove_> 早晨送孩子上学，看到一群小学生，有穿长袖的，有穿薄秋装的，还有穿短袖的。其中有个小姑娘鹤立鸡群竟然穿的是羽绒服！！！有个小男生就问她为什么啊？只见她45度仰望天空幽幽地说：“有一种冷，叫你妈觉得你冷。”
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 云备份之前你必须想的这几点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465663 　　云在某种程度上解决了异地数据备份这个问题，但是不免有夸大的成分，备份网络上的数据，它未必就是理想的解决方案， 采用云备份解决方案之前，你必须考虑如下几个因素。 　　一、确定你的互联
<kingbo> qemu-x86_64 qemu-system-x86_64有啥区别，不知道qemu-x86_64是干什么用的
<newnickname> yudun1989 test
<yudun1989> newnickname: retest
<newnickname> hoxily #0x71 什么channel
<newnickname> yudun1989 hello
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=1.7274553.1997522421.9.FpuUZy&scm=1007.10406.2437.101200300000000&id=39687648635&pvid=42bd8b0c-162c-48dc-82d1-3654d1030171   不知道真假
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Rab户外羽绒服男超轻可收纳短款加厚户外运动排骨羽绒服2014男款-淘宝网 价格:399.00
<iMadper> 肯定是假的了..
<freeflying> iMadper: gfrog handoff确实方便啊，现在可以电脑上打电话发短信
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛是handoff？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: airdroid
 * kingbo kvm和vbox内核模块居然可以共容了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 用不到啊... 我手机都不打电话发短信了啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 能打电话？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，俺还木有ios8
<hoxily> onlylove_: 我竟然被banned了。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 忘了
<freeflying> gfrog: 赶紧升级啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不要，4s用ios6够慢了了
 * incognito 
<freeflying> gfrog: 升级肾6啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.v05ylO&id=26761116649&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6   <-- 我要入这个了
<incognito> 大家都是干啥
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 新款 BLACK ICE 黑冰天权男款修身超轻休闲排骨羽绒服羽绒衣-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> gfrog: 你的合约还没有到期？
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个月到期
<iMadper> incognito: 我是养鱼的
<kandu> incognito: 我是砍柴种菜的
<Niac> \q
<incognito> 养鱼很赚
<incognito> 饭点大家也不说话
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41735
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《炉石传说》机器人程序因暴雪打击关闭
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX: 差点儿说出nokia
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX: 好险
<adam_magic_pack> lol
<Router2> 828962
<Router2> 534246
<incognito> Router2 a robot？
<Router2> incognito 晕，发错了
<incognito> Router2 验证码？
<rungo> iMadper: chroot_local-paches文件夹中得diff用什么工具生成的啊？
<rungo> iMadper: 多谢啊，以前只用linux,没自己编过。。。
<iMadper> rungo: diff
<iMadper> rungo: 命令就是diff
<kandu> quilt?
<rungo> iMadper: 但是我看diff格式好像不一样
<iMadper> rungo: diff有参数.
<nyfair> diff又不是只能用diff生成
<iMadper> rungo: diff -u
<rungo> 怎么生成这种格式的啊 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8813177/
<iMadper> rungo: 试试看, diff -u
<rungo> iMadper:  多谢啊，是这种
<Evanescense> 9寸的平板有什么推荐的么？预估最高能出3000元。
 * incognito 
<KAO> 9寸平板你试试dell的win8板子
<iMadper> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/592959   imtxc 每次看到都心动. 但是我又不需要照相..
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ RICOH 理光 GR 数码相机（APS-C、等效28/2.8） 3799元包邮（3899-100）赠8G卡_易迅网优惠_什么值得买
<onlylove_> iMadper: 那就买，买了以后看到就不心动了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 但是我现在没钱啊
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你又黑我, 我说没微博就一直没有微博啊
<adam_magic_pack> Evanescense: iPad
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 立场不坚定，看我，每天挨骂，就是不开微信
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 我又不是像你一样一直单身啊...
 * adam_magic_pack 暴击
<nyfair> iMadper: 快把adam这个现充踢了
<iMadper> ... ... ...
 * iMadper 
<onlylove_> iMadper: 快把adam这个现充踢了
<iMadper> onlylove_: ...
<onlylove_> gitHub C#……这群人还真能搞
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 有妹子了？　怪不得最近这么开心
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没有啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 这相机页面假的吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我哪开心了 nnnnnd
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道啊...
<onlylove_> imtxc: adam现在情绪不稳定，别招惹
<imtxc> iMadper: 买吧，　要是页面上有的那些配件不给，要京东赔
<iMadper> imtxc: .. 肯定没有吧, 会写名的
<imtxc> 遮光罩和适配环(GH-3)* 外置TTL闪光灯(GF-1)* 外置取景器(GV-1)*
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我哪里有黑你了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去!
<imtxc> 快门线(CA-2)
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥叫我每次看到都心动嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 每次看到都想买啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 我都入手好几个月了吧？？？？？
<imtxc> …………………………
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 当初我让你弄个微波  你说你永远不搞社交网络账户的  结果微博你也许没开 微信倒是经常刷  后来你那破功能机我让你换一个 你又说不用智能机 结果呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买了???????
<imtxc> iMadper: 好几个月了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你现在相机好多了吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 只有GR
<imtxc> iMadper: d7k 不在我手里来着
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的呢?
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过这货的我不怎么会调颜色，直出的颜色还没有手机的艳
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 不会吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6f332a7etw1elwtvxcz3vj21kw11odur.jpg
<imtxc> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw690/6f332a7ejw1elwtdwd11nj215o1jk1kx.jpg
<imtxc> 第二张是手机拍的
<imtxc> 眼睛直接看到的也是第二张的那种蓝色
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 原话是说不搞重度社交, 不搞iPhone... 绝对没说那么肯定...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 身边都是键盘壕啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: s/键盘//
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 这种走资派的说辞，拉倒吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 感觉另外一个土豪也要入一个机械键盘了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 然后我就被机械键盘的噪音给包围了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你还黑自己? 我说的身边都是键盘壕, 当然包括你这个用cherry g3000茶的土豪了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个台湾哥们写了一本gr的色彩设置的书，那书居然淘宝都买不到
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我不在你身边
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 你是不在身边的键盘壕
 * imtxc 目基
 * imtxc 截图
<iMadper> imtxc: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/005OePLqjw1elyx2ofsjkj30hp0bqjse.jpg  送你了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦，不对吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 易讯那个链接
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 真的有那些配件的样子
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那要不要买?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过价格也不是你刚才发的那个了
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> iMadper: 真要 3799 还有这么多配件，那值了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这套配件挺贵的
<imtxc> iMadper: 那还用说，俩外置取景器，一个闪光灯，还有遮光罩和适配环
<imtxc> iMadper: 这直接就是神价
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂
<imtxc> yunfan: adam 从欧罗巴回来就再没发过朋友圈啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 还是天天刷机票的 happyaron 壕
<archl> imtxc:  他们都不动了
 * archl 印象里 adam_magic_pack  从来都是没有妹子，只是不断和妹子有染
<imtxc> ar
<imtxc> archl: 瞎扯
<nyfair> archl: 你又没有参考价值
<imtxc> archl: adam_magic_pack 昨天说的那句话，能说明很多问题
<archl> imtxc:  噢。我错怪了 adam_magic_pack  cc nyfair  。 不断和妹子有染的肯定是 imtxc
<archl> nyfair:  也是
<imtxc> archl: 扯，我TM一矮搓穷还胖，有个P的妹子
<imtxc> archl: 别瞎扯
<archl> imtxc:   你知道，和那些完全没关系的
<imtxc> archl: 要是你是一妹子就好了
 * archl 穷矮矬，一直都没妹子
<freeflying> iMadper: 这里谁在深圳的
<archl> freeflying: 忘了我把。
<archl> freeflying: 去找 在南山 的 maplebeats_
<freeflying> maplebeats_: 你在企鹅吗
<nyfair> freeflying: 不，他在南山法院
<mikecao> 你们都是。从来都是没有妹子，只是不断和妹子有染
<onlylove_> imtxc: 妹子壕教我怎么用github cc iMadper
<imtxc> onlylove_: 啥啥啥， 这你不找 git 小能手 adam_magic_pack
<archl> mikecao: 。我没有和任何妹子有染呀
<mikecao> archl, 你记错了
 * archl 好多年没拥抱大妹子了。
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我们这工位灰多得连个膜都没法贴
<archl> mikecao: 记错了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我就是英文locale, 曾经用过女神导航语音
<happyaron> freeflying: P7不渣的
<happyaron> freeflying: 作为备机
<happyaron> freeflying: 主力可能差点意思
<happyaron> freeflying: 反正用起来还不错
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 快拜
<onlylove> imtxc: windows环境，adam只用linux
 * imtxc 求别黑
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: .....
 * onlylove 拜妹子壕 imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: windows 装了 git 会装一个 git bash 还是啥的啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 高德9没设置语言的地儿了，妈蛋
<freeflying> happyaron: 价格渣啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> happyaron: 2388
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉
<happyaron> freeflying: 2100能拿下
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<freeflying> happyaron: 淘宝？
 * archl 拜各位壕
 * archl 最渣
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉最近在哪里？
<happyaron> freeflying: 找电信买
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕不知道在哪，我在帝都
<freeflying> happyaron: 要入网，我有号了
<happyaron> archl: 拜gfs
<archl> happyaron: 。 gps 么
<happyaron> freeflying: 摊手
<happyaron> archl: gao fu shuai
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan * :k-sj*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 求白名单
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<lainme> onlylove: cygwin?
<archl> 。。。
<felixonmars> 23333333
<happyaron> BinLi: 拜大侠
<happyaron> 我擦今天人太多了一屏显示不下
<cherrot> iMadper, 拜妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝壕
<onlylove> happyaron: nnd告诉哥windows稳定在哪啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 不要在上面跑任何非M$开发的服务
<iMadper> happyaron: 小蓉蓉~
<iMadper> cherrot: 小兔兔~
<happyaron> Destine: 拜见悦姐
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见菊苣
<onlylove> happyaron: 现实么
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<iMadper> felixonmars: 拜arch developer
<happyaron> onlylove: 只有这样才能说明它是否稳定
<happyaron> freeflying: 再拜首壕
<happyaron> gDD: 基弟弟
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<onlylove> lainme: 到时再说吧，这群人要吧代码丢github……
<cherrot> iMadper, 小象象~
<happyaron> hunt_O: huntxu remote壕
<onlylove> lainme: 我快被搞疯了
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<imtxc> 今天壕好多
<gDD> happyaron: 我好久没来了。。。
<happyaron> maplebeats_: 拜企鹅壕
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜见超级宇宙无敌之霹雳阿蓉巨巨
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 拜企鹅壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 照你这么说，linux上面不跑任何非linux服务，比windows稳定多了
<felixonmars> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 你是萌萌哒妹子壕加半鹅壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 还真没有windows稳定
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜见超级宇宙无敌之霹雳阿蓉巨巨
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜见超级宇宙无敌之霹雳阿蓉巨巨
<happyaron> felixonmars: 都是你开的坏头。。
<happyaron> onlylove imtxc ...
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见牛牛姐
<onlylove> happyaron: 没有啥，你装好两台裸机，丢角落里面
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜蛤蛤
<freeflying> happyaron: 毛啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 大家差不多
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马工作叔
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜面主席带尾巴
<happyaron> scateu: 拜康哥壕
<freeflying> happyaron: p7的做工确实不错，可惜那SoC真心渣，居然还A9的
<happyaron> freeflying: 太追求这个真是浮云
<cherrot> roylez_, 拜面主席
<happyaron> freeflying: 用着怎样才是王道
<happyaron> freeflying: 照那样比，iPhone的soc把其他家都虐成渣渣
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 两位壕见过户外的PC机柜么？ 防水防晒的
<happyaron> syq: 拜袜子壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 防水的基本没有吧。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜见牛人
<iMadper> gfrog: 数字公交信息亭
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 那里就一台…… 我想摆多几台
<iMadper> happyaron: imtxc: 咋了?
<iMadper> gfrog: 你要干嘛啊?
<happyaron> iMadper: 那不算机柜好不好，密度太低了
<gfrog> happyaron: 屋里没地方放电脑，太吵，我想扔阳台上，但是是露天的…… cc iMadper
<happyaron> gfrog: 盛京露天阳台壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 弄个帐篷啊, 很便宜的
<imtxc> 这个真要拜， 露天阳台壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 其实是公共走廊，还得考虑锁的问题
<iMadper> gfrog: 什么都防
<onlylove> 这个真要拜， 露天阳台壕
<onlylove> gfrog: 丢楼梯下面
<FJKong> happyaron: 你可算来了
<happyaron> FJKong: 肿么了
<happyaron> FJKong: 路由器刷死了？
<felixonmars> happyaron: 这不是坏头啦, 这是好头(
<happyaron> felixonmars: 显然是反话
<felixonmars> happyaron: 是正话啦...
<FJKong> happyaron:16找
<felixonmars> 猫很少说反话...
<happyaron> FJKong: 我已经答了
<felixonmars> 说反话还容易被人听反, 多麻烦
<happyaron> felixonmars: 这次说的绝壁反话
<FJKong> happyaron: 看见了
<felixonmars> happyaron: 这个真的不是反话~
<iMadper> felixonmars: 正着说, 也会被人听反啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 上午又找天鹅那阿姨去了
<iMadper> felixonmars: 比如现在
<felixonmars> iMadper: 啊, 妹子壕说的真有道理...
<FJKong> happyaron: 啥?
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 没啥
<netsnail> gfrog: 把电脑放鱼缸里，不是又制冷又不占地
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜小dd
<iMadper> felixonmars: 拜小ad
<felixonmars> happyaron: 这个不错: 小dd
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
 * felixonmars 记在小本本上
<happyaron> ...
<O0XX> felixonmars: 拜小ad
<O0XX> iMadper: 小ad这个名字不好，再想一个
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<O0XX> iMadper: 要像小dd这么震撼的
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜小dd
<adam_magic_pack> 小ed?
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 小ed不能双关吧?
 * imtxc 记下来
<tryit> 自从gentoo换成了ubuntu，电脑闲着不编译点东西，都觉得浪费了，:-)
<wangli> iMadper, vivek 不做kdump了 qiao 又要升了
<felixonmars> (10:28:05 AM) FJKong: [10:21:08] happyaron: 小DD
<lainme> tryit: 开个帐号让我做模拟吧
<felixonmars> 突然发现这个由来已久....
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<iMadper> wangli: 跟qiao没关系啊.
<freeflying> gfrog: 找个工控机
<wangli> iMadper, vivek去做存储了
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 拜
<tryit> lainme, 开着vm...
<iMadper> wangli: dave young要升了吧
<wangli> iMadper, 不知道
<iMadper> wangchao: ^^
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过盛京冬天零下2-30度，得多牛逼的机器才行啊
<felixonmars> (01:51:03 PM) iMadper: happyaron: 五大洲携5d3任意遨游之美女小DD, 你来啦
<gfrog> freeflying: 时说工控机盒子么？
<lainme> happyaron: 下午好
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，还有温度问题啊……
<felixonmars> 突然发现我小本本里记的黑历史好多
<iMadper> wangli: kdump dev方面的变动, 得 wangchao 来说啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来这想法不现实
<wangchao> daveyoung是主管
<wangchao> ｍａｎａｇｅｍｅｎｔ
<happyaron> felixonmars: 妹子壕的话你也能信，难道你是妹子吗？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 那么容易就被骗了？
<iMadper> wangchao: 赞辟谣小队长
<wangchao> iMadper: management
<iMadper> wangchao: 等于是接了vivek的岗位了?
<netsnail> 有没有dropbox类似的有客户端可用的产品
<happyaron> The Management.
<happyaron> netsnail: 金山快盘
<wangchao> dyoung 一直是主管
<felixonmars> happyaron: =w= 从猫的小本本上看还真是真假难辨呢(
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞个ARM的机器吧
<netsnail> happyaron: linux也能用吗？
<iMadper> wangchao: 哦... 主管... 总觉得是宫里的...
<happyaron> netsnail: y
<wangchao> iMadper: Vivek = Tech Lead
<wangli> wangchao, 听说vivek连upstream都不要了
<iMadper> wangchao: 哦.
<gfrog> freeflying: arm机器放家里能做啥？
<iMadper> wangli: 正好你拿下upstream
<happyaron> gfrog: 找 syq 弄个 ci20 吧
<nyfair> netsnail: 百度云
<wangchao> wangli: 可能是lu lin qing没听清楚
<freeflying> gfrog: 存储啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕，你在用P7?
<nyfair> felixonmars: 妹子壕的话你也能信，难道你是妹子吗？
<wangli> iMadper, 我忙不过来的，还有linus那边需要我
<happyaron> freeflying: y
<felixonmars> (05:38:39 PM) iMadper: hamo: 恩, 小dd高大上不? 你就回答我这一个问题!
<felixonmars> (05:38:59 PM) hamo: iMadper: 高，大，后面那个我不知道
<felixonmars> 小本本里的黑历史真多.....
<freeflying> happyaron: 电信的？
<happyaron> freeflying: y
<freeflying> happyaron: 待机多久
<freeflying> happyaron: 信号如何
<happyaron> freeflying: 纯待机么
<gfrog> happyaron: ci20是啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你忘了，我有nas了
<freeflying> happyaron: 肯定是说使用啊
<netsnail> nyfair: 没有linux客户端，没法用
<felixonmars> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 魔都用电信没问题，除了地铁里
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在想买几台机器做compute node
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥都不用待机一星期，做备机使用三四天，主力使用一天多。
<felixonmars> gfrog: 拜基蛙
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: http://www.zhibo8.cc/zuqiu/2014/1104-lalian.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 有了彪马！教授再也不担心拉链了-直播吧足球视频
<nyfair> netsnail: linux是什么，windows的旧版本么？
<gfrog> felixonmars: 嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司的orangebox?
<netsnail> nyfair: 对，你答对了少年
<happyaron> freeflying: 没用过其他电信机器，反正不垃圾就是。
<gfrog> freeflying: 卧槽，买不起…… 比我车都贵
<happyaron> gfrog: http://elinux.org/MIPS_Creator_CI20
<^k^> ⇪ ti: MIPS Creator CI20 - eLinux.org
<felixonmars> gfrog: (我在学习阿蓉巨巨的技能
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃果然壕
<netsnail> 金山云为麻只有deb包
<happyaron> freeflying: 我买时便宜
<gfrog> happyaron: mips啊，放家里也木有啥用
<felixonmars> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 这货不要钱
<felixonmars> BinLi: 拜大侠
<happyaron> gfrog: 让 syq 告诉你咋申请
<gfrog> felixonmars: 蓉蓉壕有无敌伞加持全球畅通飞行，乃学得来不？
<gfrog> happyaron: 申请来送你？
<happyaron> gfrog: 你留着用呗
<felixonmars> gfrog: 学不来... 但是作为一个少年果然还是要有那么远大的理想才对呀 (握拳\
<imtxc> felixonmars: 小ed壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 没啥用啊，我又不码
<gfrog> felixonmars: 加油，骚年，向着蓉蓉壕的方向
<happyaron> 。。。
<felixonmars> imtxc: 我才不开发 elementary os 呢(
<freeflying> happyaron: 你多少买的
<freeflying> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.152.H9SfLJ&id=38911480646&ns=1&abbucket=15&sku=
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【正品送皮套】Huawei/华为 P7-L05 移动版/联通版/ 电信版4G手机-淘宝网 价格:2098.00 - 2478.00
<happyaron> freeflying: 我1k买的
<freeflying> happyaron: 存话费？
<felixonmars> 这里有谁用上 android lollipop 了吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 裸机
<freeflying> happyaron: 这么便宜？
<happyaron> freeflying: 机会已经木有了，不必想了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 1k的价格再烂也值啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 这机器2k也不亏。
<happyaron> freeflying: 2.9k确实贵了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 靠，说得我要退魅族了
<happyaron> freeflying: 没见过魅族真机，不知道哪个好
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你不早说，你昨天说的话我就接盘了……
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 1K买的啥?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: P7
<gfrog> happyaron: 几寸？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我去, 这种羊毛不告诉我们
<happyaron> gfrog: 叔儿的mx4还没出呢，要接盘速度啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我都买完了它才进入你们视线啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 没事啊，我这个无理由退货
<gfrog> freeflying: mx4不好买啊，所以我这不退而求其次入了小牛
<happyaron> gfrog: 把小牛退了吧
<freeflying> gfrog: MX4真心好机器，苏宁可以买到吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 应该不如mx4
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 他跟我说了, 我嫌大
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 买不到
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 怎么会呢
<freeflying> 为啥小牛和魅族我一买就买到呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 是买不到, 你那次就是一小会儿有货
<freeflying> 哦
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你要不？ 我转给你
<gfrog> freeflying: 木货了，都是高价机
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不要, 太大
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 双11现货
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不要, 太大
<gfrog> happyaron: 太折腾啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 打破自己的极限(底线)
<freeflying> 现在这些商家缺德啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41736
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不要, 太大
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国黑客瞄准美国水力压裂公司
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: http://www.zhibo8.cc/zuqiu/2014/1104-lalian.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 有了彪马！教授再也不担心拉链了-直播吧足球视频
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: ...
<perr> iMadper: 翻墙还卖不?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 多特難道明年要以德乙身份打歐冠嗎
<iMadper> perr: 我从来没销售过翻墙啊.
<iMadper> perr: 我们的翻墙工具开源了, 免费用
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你算了吧 当时你是说不要智能机的  哪里有说什么iphone 我到现在也没用iphone啊 怎么可能当时劝你用这个
<perr> iMadper: 哪里?
<iMadper> perr: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: hamo/fwall · GitHub
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你搜 我最多说买不起...
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你当时是斩钉截铁说的  我还叫你不要说得这么绝对
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 证据? 我说话这么严谨的人不可能说这种话
<perr> iMadper: 想分析邮件列表来往,有短路径否??
<happyaron> iMadper: 有没有加密+压缩的模式?
<iMadper> perr: 不会.
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 相反你倒是记性差得时候很多
<freeflying> iMadper: 被 壕蓉说得我要退MX4，入P7了
<iMadper> happyaron: 没有, 没意义.
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 求解释为何没意义
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你又开始用 “不可能” 这种词语了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 天灭大屏, fallback保平安
<nyfair> 蛤蟆这东西是干什么用的？
<iMadper> happyaron: 加密的数据, 是无意义数据, 没有压缩率了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 翻墙
<nyfair> 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 先压缩后加密呢
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 墙在哪里？
<iMadper> happyaron: 压缩了, 为啥还要加密?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 心中
<happyaron> iMadper: 并不安全啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我更喜欢明文传输的那个版本
<iMadper> happyaron: 解压快, 但是压缩慢
<nyfair> 靠，你们这些圈子里的人随便写点没人用的东西就一堆人star，我写的东西一大票小学僧在用才10个star
<nyfair> 欺负小学僧不上g站？
<happyaron> iMadper: 可是性能对许多人又不那么是事儿。
<iMadper> happyaron: 那为啥还要压缩?
<nyfair> happyaron: 来压片试试
<happyaron> iMadper: 对时延有好处
<iMadper> happyaron: 不一定
<happyaron> iMadper: 给人可选呗
<yunfan> happyaron: 尤其是对单机客户端来说？
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯、
<iMadper> happyaron: 懒得写了, 现在用着很快了
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯？
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<happyaron> BinLi: 身在曹营心在汉
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 你的微信头像赶紧fallback
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying 不会用安卓手机了 @_@
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 退
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这么早就下班啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 你刚才说的  “可是性能对许多人又不那么是事儿” 这个恐怕只对单机客户端的人而言的 对我们搞服务器端的来说 性能还真就是个事儿 而且是大事
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: ?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我说他退手机
<happyaron> yunfan: tunnel的加密和压缩负担本来就不是个大事。
<nyfair> iMadper: 这个就是你们准备卖钱的类ss服务？
<freeflying> happyaron: c199怎么样
<yunfan> happyaron: 那也未必 在我手机上 ss用sha-256-cfb就卡得狠
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 第四种元素 : 老师提问:"谁能答出自然界的四大元素来?"学生回答:"我知道。就是火、空气、土壤……"他再也答不上了——第四种应该是水。老师提示他说:"还有什么,你想想看,我们是用什么东西洗手的?""肥皂。"学生不假思索地回答。
<nyfair> https://github.com/hamo/fwall/issues/11
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 蛤蟆蛤蟆 · Issue #11 · hamo/fwall · GitHub
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪个
<happyaron> yunfan: 我说的是给用户可选
<yunfan> happyaron: 你在搞毛项目
<freeflying> happyaron: 华为的
<happyaron> yunfan: 我没搞啥啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没关注过
<happyaron> freeflying: mate7 据说不错，详情咨询 syq
<freeflying> 壕啊，syq入了美腿7
<onlylove> yunfan: 以前是计算机值钱程序不值钱，现在是程序值钱计算机不值钱
 * O0XX nnnnnnnnnd
<O0XX> nyfair: imtxc nnnnnnd
<gfxmode> 今天广播电台停机检修，没歌听了，伐开心
<yunfan> happyaron: 你不都有用户了？
<onlylove> gfxmode: 每周二下午啊，没啥啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 这很正常  计算机运算速度跟着摩尔定律走 但是计算机服务的用户规模却只是线性增长而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 你像现在的计算机已经可以把整个中国的公民身份证数据放在电脑里单机处理了 这个在50年前是不可想象的
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以在计算机值钱的时候，程序员用各种技巧压榨机器性能，现在谁在乎那些
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说了  对于客户端是这样 对于服务器端并非如此
<onlylove> yunfan: 想想dos年代那些短小精悍的程序
<gfxmode> 土壕玩车，屌丝玩手机，2B玩电脑。
<yunfan> onlylove: 作为服务器端 每个应用所耗费的资源都要 乘以 当前同时服务的用户数嘛 典型的例子就是12306.cn
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实客户端考虑下也没坏处，我要是说我i5的机器卡，你们谁信啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是它就是卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 时不时的无响应
<yunfan> onlylove: 你的i5看某些电影卡 很正常的
<gfxmode> yunfan: 12306不是服务器资源的问题，是票数的问题。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有740M硬解压
<yunfan> gfxmode: 除去票数供应问题  他本身被搞垮了可跟票没关系
<nyfair> yunfan: 别闹，i5能看4k了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是说512m ram的情况下?
<onlylove> gfxmode: 主要是，平时没问题，高峰的时候
<yunfan> 另外能看和不卡是两回事
<nyfair> 卡了还能看？
<onlylove> yunfan: 别闹，我好歹4G ram，另外打算再买个4G，不过最近没时间
<yunfan> nyfair: 为何不能？
<nyfair> 能看的基本要求是不失真
<yunfan> onlylove: 没钱就没钱  别用没时间来掩饰
<nyfair> 不失真起码要不掉帧
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，人不介意幻灯片
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还真不差这300买条子
<yunfan> 胡说八道 我看片从来不介意这些
<onlylove> yunfan: 说了，就是懒，不爱去中关村
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: LOL
<yunfan> onlylove: 一般说 “还真不” 那就反证了 参考阿蛋刚才的辩解
<onlylove> nyfair: 主要是，我的是i5 4200M，移动版，不是台式机
<onlylove> yunfan: 无所谓了，京东没三星的条子，我对金士顿不感冒
<onlylove> yunfan: 随你怎么说好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我自己有拖延症我自己知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵
<nyfair> 下一代不准备买pc了，还是入主机吧
<nyfair> ps5什么时候出来
<onlylove> yunfan: 我要是和你说我一年前买的小骆驼，到今天刚看完第一章，你信啊
<yunfan> 什么年代了 还看骆驼 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，我今天一行代码没写
<yunfan> onlylove: 根据你的职业性质 这点我倒不怀疑
<onlylove> yunfan: 我倒是想看py，可惜我受不了缩进
<yunfan> 即使我们这种写代码为生的人 也不是天天写啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还是觉得有括号保险
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以不缩进啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是我喜欢乱敲空格和tab
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还是让我用括号吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以乱敲空格和tab 且 不缩进  只要你像我一样喜欢用列表推倒及其副作用就行
<yunfan> onlylove: 列表推倒本来就需要用括号
<yunfan> onlylove: import sys; [sys.stdout.write("%d\n"%idx for idx in xrange(10))]  这不就行了
<yunfan> 现在lambda都可以多行了 你还有啥好说的  真是
<onlylove> 看不懂lambda 智商不够，使劲充值还是不够
<onlylove> 还有那啥哥德尔……
<nyfair> yunfan: 多行的lambda是邪道！
<yunfan> 那就只能如此了
<yunfan> nyfair: 但是教主都很无奈 已经同意了
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，自动化测试一天不写一行代码似乎说不过，因为我们要做的事太简单，定义元素，驱动鼠标
<nyfair> yunfan: 哪个娇主？
<yunfan> nyfair: 来自荷兰的马景涛
<yunfan> onlylove: 胡说八道 那是数据 不是代码
<onlylove> nyfair: 有人喜欢这么干
<nyfair> yunfan: py垃圾语言，关我屁事
<yunfan> nyfair: 哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，啥是数据啥是代码我都搞不懂，合着我天天在写数据
 * nyfair 以后写py,要用三空格恶心死你们
<yunfan> 刚才弄到个1号店的密码恢复链接 发现他们使用 :||: 做分隔符
<onlylove> nyfair: 人可以把tab定义成三空格……
<yunfan> 挺有创意的
<yunfan> onlylove: set sts=3?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不可以么？我记得有人搞过2和4
<lainme> f77六空格
<yunfan> onlylove: 我所谓啊 反正我都是一行
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: gfrog iMadper http://news.smzdm.com/p/6165
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 确认11月19日发布：魅族即将推出MX4 Pro旗舰机_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<onlylove> 果然是搞学术的，fortran都出来了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不买, 太大
<freeflying> O0XX: 百度牛氓，老删人网盘的东西
<nyfair> freeflying: 来司机，求无删减8秒钟视频
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying 邮费到付肿么说？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啥?
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥东西
<yunfan> freeflying: 这个应该不怪他们   谁叫你自己不惨点salt
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying 邮费到付英文肿么说？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 替代tab而不是定义tab, 你个异端
<freeflying> gfrog: 不会啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: google fedex express form
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: good point
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 异端毛，你遇到那种3空格的，你还每次敲仨？
<yunfan> 现在这些网盘都是给你的文件算个hash 然后看看云端有没有   如果有 只不过在你网盘里弄个ref,并且新增一条 ref-count而已
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 直接一个tab搞定
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • android源码咋下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465664 android源码咋下载呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 541294224 — 2014-11-04 13:41
<yunfan> 当他把原始的那个 资源弄掉以后 你们所有的人的网盘都要遭殃
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 按tab, 自动换成三个空格, 而不是把tab定义为3个字符的长度
<yunfan> 所以奉劝你上传之前随便编辑下  freeflying 至于怎么编辑  我知道 nyfair 最熟悉相关工具
<onlylove> 视频的话剪掉一秒
<yunfan> onlylove: 这样显然不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 为何
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果他们像dropbox那样切成许多小chunk 那你只有一个chunk跟其他资源不同而已
<nyfair> yunfan: 编辑干嘛，mkv重新封装下hash不就变了
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后根据 99%的相似度 他们会把你的视频当做跟源文件一样的视频
<yunfan> nyfair: 我的意思是 把整个视频文件的像素点 的 rgb里的b部分做随机删改
<onlylove> 擦，windows真折腾
<yunfan> 根据图片藏文件的原理 人眼对b部分不敏感
<lainme> 不能做记录么，有被ref的话就保留文件本身
<yunfan> 所以视频最后看起来还是那样
<freeflying> yunfan: 以后都gpg加密，让丫去慢慢算
<yunfan> 但是在数据层面已经跟源文件完全不一样了
<yunfan> 不过这样做 要解包再打包  运算量听他妈大的
<yunfan> freeflying: 用gpg 首先是你要先慢慢算 呵呵
<yunfan> 然后慢慢传
<freeflying> nyfair: 腐女，你用啥改
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 哪位仁兄有10.10可用的软件源吗？跪求留下！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465665 装了ubuntu10.10，因为觉得相比高版本比较轻便，但是ubuntu10有点老了 自带的软件源已经无法使用 网上搜了很多仍然没法用 哪位仁兄有10.10可用的软件源吗？跪求留下！ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 echoJason — 2014-11-04 15:21
<nyfair> freeflying: 什么东西？
<yunfan> nyfair: 推荐几个命令行工具改视频的 最好跟 image-imagick那套工具一样好用
<onlylove> yunfan: 那如果是plain text之类的
<yunfan> 比如convert那种
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 让你用国内网盘
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就只能加密了
<onlylove> yunfan: 命令行改视频……不是ffmpeg么……
<freeflying> nyfair: 对付度娘
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实也简单  你弄下 base64   charsets用自己的顺序 不要用通用的那个就ok了
<nyfair> yunfan: 我就是因为imagemagick太烂速度太慢才写了个新玩意，你居然要我学imagemagick
<yunfan> nyfair: 那是性能问题 我说的是使用上
<nyfair> freeflying: winrar x xxoo.rmvb > xxoo.rar
<yunfan> 在命令行上弄点参数就ok了的那种玩法
<freeflying> nyfair: lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，如果是软件包，要加壳么
<nyfair> winrar x -z0 xxoo.rmvb > xxoo.rar
<archl> 没时间了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 软件包夜可以base64
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是个通用方法
<nyfair> freeflying: ffmpeg的解码器很不错，但是用它编码那是个灾难
<yunfan> nyfair: 所以你特么的快说几个工具给我
<yunfan> 然后弄个sample视频给我测试下我刚才说的那个方法
<yunfan> 弄个10分钟的权力的游戏的片段试试
<nyfair> mkvtoolnix l-smash
<yunfan> 我先下个视频
<nyfair> winrar 存储压缩打个包不就行了
<roylez_> nyfair: 腐女
<nyfair> 或者再教你一招，扩展名改掉
<yunfan> 你以为他们只看扩展名 额
<onlylove> nyfair: 人都说了计算摘要了
<onlylove> nyfair: 也就是说，文件名不影响，你当是360，改个名就当病毒
<nyfair> mkvtoolnix重新封装下不就得了
<yunfan> 如果他们识别出事视频或者图片 我怀疑他们还会进行原始图像比较
<yunfan> 对于他们这种海量文件 这个还是划得来的
<gfrog> freeflying: vpn突然断了，日本的vps连不上了呢。
<nyfair> 最近日本linode速度感觉一直不稳
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在改用 iMadper的DO跑znc了 :)
<gfrog> iMadper: 你的DO在哪？
<iMadper> gfrog: 坡国
<gfrog> iMadper: 据说坡国DO机房烂出翔啊，丢包很严重。
<gfrog> iMadper: 你的没被波及？
<iMadper> gfrog: 别的 更差
<gfrog> iMadper: 我在NYC的那个还凑合
<iMadper> 慢
<gfrog> iMadper: 那倒是
<archl> 第一次使用电动牙刷。感觉就是痒痒。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 有啥轻量级的虚拟机软件，我机器内存小，经不起折腾，windows下面的
<nyfair> win7自带的那个？
<nyfair> 那个开不了显卡加速啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 有么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不需要显卡加速
<onlylove> nyfair: 就要一个简单的虚拟机功能
<nyfair> onlylove: 有啊，企业版win7自带的
<onlylove> nyfair: 咋玩？我这边是ultramate
<yunfan> onlylove: qemu?
<nyfair> onlylove: 那就可以用了啊
<happyaron> archl: 之前想买后来没舍得买
<happyaron> freeflying: 求推荐电动牙刷
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……我也想的这个
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得以前日本人还开发了个本机加速的模块给qemu for windows
<nyfair> onlylove: 控制面板，添加删除windows功能
<yunfan> 可惜后来没继续开发了
<nyfair> happyaron: 刷哪里的牙刷？
<happyaron> nyfair: 正常刷牙的。
<yunfan> happyaron: 泡个妞 你就天天都有人给你推荐电动牙刷了
<happyaron> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> gfrog: 我上次就说过了 新加坡的do机房烂的要死
<yunfan> 我中标过
<nyfair> happyaron: 简单，卫校里面找个牙医实习生
<yunfan> 还不如美国那个
<yunfan> happyaron: 这是事实
<happyaron> nyfair: 高，可是没机会
<happyaron> yunfan: 我还是为自己健康着想吧，何必等别人逼着
<nyfair> happyaron: 这个便宜，直接找牙医仅仅看牙都不是这价了
<happyaron> nyfair: 我只需要推荐个电动牙刷用用
<freeflying> happyaron: 飞利浦 博朗随便买个
<nyfair> happyaron: 马云上面找
<happyaron> freeflying: 价位多少的合适
<happyaron> nyfair: 嗯
<freeflying> happyaron: 看你自己
<happyaron> freeflying: 多少价格的开始堪用
<freeflying> happyaron: 500+
<onlylove> nyfair: 打开哪个功能……
<happyaron> freeflying: 好
<imtxc> 那个博朗的就挺好用啊 190
<yunfan> happyaron: 牙齿不好 谈不上不健康吧 就算不健康  也轮不到他啊  你多注意饮食这个更重要呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 我牙齿没问题，是希望以后也不出问题。
<yunfan> happyaron: 有问题有如何 ？ 你见过谁是因为牙齿被蛀光而死的？
<happyaron> yunfan: 有问题遭罪
 * archl 买了一个 189元的。
<yunfan> happyaron: 我不是说这个问题不重要 我只是说在你罕见的表现出自觉性的时候 最好用在更迫切需要他的地方
<yunfan> 比如饮食控制上
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: whitelist done.
<happyaron> yunfan: 这些目前都没啥问题
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 赞
<yunfan> happyaron: 你多少斤
<yunfan> 多少高
<archl>  happyaron  我觉得该买了，我的牙齿很不容易刷
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: test one.
<yunfan> archl: 搞个假牙就好刷了
<archl> yunfan:  happyaron  150斤 177cm
<yunfan> 150已经需要关注下饮食控制了
<archl> yunfan: 可惜我的牙全都没伤到牙龈
<archl> yunfan: 错了是压根
<yunfan> 不要等到我这种170的时候才来关心
<archl> yunfan:  我才130不到
<happyaron> yunfan: 73kg/178cm
<yunfan> archl: 你要关心的是多摄入 我们要关心的是少摄入  不过总的来说都是 incrby 只不过我们是负值 你是正值
<yunfan> happyaron: 这还不需要关心？？？
<happyaron> yunfan: 你觉得呢？
<yunfan> happyaron: 祝你的信心维持到30岁
<archl> happyaron: 。果然你太胖了
<imtxc> yunfan: 73/178 这个体型你觉得需要关心什么？
<alvin_rxg> 得加上腰围吧？同样 150斤的，可以腰围 85，也可以腰围 150
<yunfan> happyaron: 而且我感觉你没那么高啊  难道你穿了内增高
<yunfan> imtxc: 跟你比不上 但是还是胖
<happyaron> yunfan: 其实是178+
 * archl 也没感觉 happyaron 多么高呀
<imtxc> yunfan: 我没说跟我比啥
<archl> happyaron: 不算穿鞋的。。。
<happyaron> archl: 穿鞋立刻180+
<yunfan> happyaron: 我见过你的  你哪有那么高 我猜174
<yunfan> 我才174
 * archl 穿鞋刚到 181
<happyaron> yunfan: lol 不信拉倒
<yunfan> 那只能拉到了
 * alvin_rxg 穿鞋 167
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 好小
 * alvin_rxg 45° 仰望各位大拿
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> kandu: 不对，是再拜
<yunfan> 奇怪 ubuntu的仓库里怎么没有 ffmpeg本身？
<yunfan> kandu: 可去帝都了？
<freeflying> iMadper`: 奇葩了，苏宁居然不让我退
<iMadper`> freeflying: 为啥?
<iMadper> freeflying: 因为你退过一次了?
<happyaron> freeflying: 出给别人吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 没有啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 你要？
<kandu> yunfan: 去帝都。。那吞云吐雾的神仙生活，想想就
<happyaron> freeflying: 问问 gfrog 神马的
<iMadper> freeflying: 那就不知道了... 超过七天了?
<yunfan> kandu: 那你就是嗨没混工作了
<happyaron> freeflying: 看他能不能退 mx4
<kandu> yunfan: 我才懒得混工作
<yunfan> kandu: 我都快成你爹了 天天催你找工作  额
<freeflying> iMadper: 苏宁自己说是15天
<archl> freeflying: 打电话
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 找客服
<archl> freeflying:  苏宁退货比较麻烦
<archl> ¥1.00 (0.9折) 一元领-雀巢咖啡1+2系列特浓7包(13g*7)91g  您在排队列表第一位 - 这倒霉呀。。。
<freeflying> archl: 苏宁确实比较烦
<archl> freeflying:  我这里有个人曾经是苏宁西北区最大店的部门经理 - 他告诉我很麻烦很麻烦
<yunfan> archl: 话说你现在在深圳做什么？
<archl> yunfan: 不知道。
<archl> yunfan: 我是谁，我想要什么
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 涨工资了么
<archl> map
<archl> maplebeats_:  freeflying 过去找你请客呀
<archl> maplebeats_:  准备好了，我去门口外面看看你们好了，我付不起饭前
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 你约谈了？
<yunfan> archl: 那你住哪里 每天做什么呢
<archl> yunfan: 我每天做什么呢。。。住原来公司的小屋子
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 你见什么时候涨工资有OMG的份过。。
<archl> yunfan: 我该做什么呢。
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 你那有职位就内推我吧
<archl> yunfan:  reading the meaning of life on wikipedia
<yunfan> archl: 你那里有公司 不要晃点我
<archl> yunfan:  做工6个月地方
<freeflying> archl: 苏宁确实是老得习惯
<freeflying> archl: 这点他们确实比不过京东
<alvin_rxg> archl: 咖啡一块钱？！
<archl> alvin_rxg:  咖啡没啥用处，
<archl> alvin_rxg:  亚马逊活动，1元抢，在8月的时候，我离家出走的那天，我基本都能抢到。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 这儿雀巢 3合一的两块钱十支
<archl> alvin_rxg: 那天不关注也抢到了7件
<archl> alvin_rxg: 也差不多呀。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 七支，还是七盒？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  13g * 7
<freeflying> happyaron: 这下不用想了，只能继续用我的MX4+肾6
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 退了小牛 收了 freeflying 的mx4
<archl> freeflying:  继续用 MX4 吧。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 哦，那就是7支
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 他要是苏宁买的，估计也难退
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我不喝咖啡了。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: jd好像
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 5"的话我就收了
<alvin_rxg> 4.5" 的话，可以给我
 * archl 的主力饮料是水，然后是可可和少数种类的
<lainme> archl: 如何诫咖啡
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 我这几天突然对咖啡敏感了, 好快省
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 改喝红牛
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪
<archl> lainme:  呃，我喝咖啡会睡觉呀，还会谁不好，就对自己负责，不能喝的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪个都比我的贵
<archl> lainme: 喝 可可拉
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 昨天下午喝了一杯double浓咖, 晚上没睡好
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 太挫了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 以前不会
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 早上7点睡的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 肾不好
 * alvin_rxg 只喝纯咖啡
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 代谢能力差
 * archl 高中之后就试过喝咖啡，结果一喝上课睡的速度剧增
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: ......
<archl> happyaron: 肾虚
 * happyaron 黑 adam 黑出翔
<happyaron> archl: 跟 adam_magic_pack 说去
<archl> 为什么和咖啡呀。。。
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/343133.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 俄将禁止使用苹果公司产品 法令自2015年生效_Apple 苹果_cnBeta.COM
<archl> 咖啡不如热巧克力好喝的
<archl> 茶又有苦味
<palomino|working> 卧槽 adam_magic_pack
<archl> 水 奶 可可 就三个选择。。。
<palomino|working> 俄罗斯对同性恋这么大意见啊- -
<happyaron> archl: 咖啡牛奶巧克力加一起是好喝的甜品，茶才是平时喝的水。
<archl> happyaron:  喝咖啡会睡着，没意思呀。
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 生育率太低, 快亡国了
<palomino|working> ...
<ashui> 没那么恐怖
<palomino|working> 我可以借种给他们,来几个俄罗斯姑娘...
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 我也可以
<archl> 不管哪个民族在异族看来都很奇葩。
<palomino|working> :D adam_magic_pack
<archl> happyaron:  噢。很少尝到咖啡+巧克力混合的。
<ashui> 还好 毛妹看起来还是挺顺眼的……黑妹就算了
<adam_magic_pack> ashui: 黑妹有好看的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 貌似你说完这句大家都沉默了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 没法，有的人像想不到。
<archl> happyaron: 没有呀。
 * yunfan 刚才编译ffmpeg 我的播音747引擎来了
<ashui> adam_magic_pack:额……口味没那么重……路过时那劣质香水味都想吐……
<archl> 黑人有味道。
<archl> 虽然我也能闻到黄种人身上的味道。。。
<archl> 但是要弱很多
<yunfan> ashui: 黑也分深黑和浅黑嘛 奥黑那个黑跟另外的黑人的黑又不一样
<ashui> 奥黑那是咖啡混牛奶了
<yunfan> archl: 确实有味道 我这种不爱卫生的人都感觉得到 不过不是难闻的那种 有点像稻草味 额
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不要，mx4贵
<adam_magic_pack> ashui: 白人体味也重
<archl> yunfan:  嗯。女孩子的味道和男孩子味道差不太多
<ashui> 要不开始学俄语去……
<palomino|working> ... archl
<ashui> 发现我还是能发大舌音的%
<palomino|working> 刚才这句话令我好像领悟到了什么 archl
<archl> palomino|working:  没什么呀，你和人接触挨近了。就能闻到。我同时抱住2个男孩和1个女孩就能闻到他们身上的味道
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 好长的胳膊!
<archl> palomino|working: 在旅舍是疯狂的你知道吗。
<archl> palomino|working: 姑娘都穿着小短裤到处跑
<palomino|working> O_O
<ashui> ……
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为maintainer的关系，debian的ffmpeg被换成libAv了，很麻烦
<jusss> 好羡慕这样的旅社
<jusss> 为啥我就没住过
 * archl 不知道自己想要什么
<jusss> imtxc: emacs 24.3每次打开都出提示信息怎么隐藏？this buffer is for notes you don't want to save
<jusss> 22.3就没有
<BinLi> happyaron: 一直没有别的 cloak 啊，就先穿着吧
<happyaron> BinLi: 拜suseisone
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经又换回来了
<BinLi> happyaron: 哈，微信啊，前两家公司
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是在discuss么
 * adam_magic_pack 微信里搞未读消息的坏人现在只有 BinLi 
<happyaron> onlylove: 问题是真的有人在动手。
 * adam_magic_pack 微信里搞脸萌这种难看到爆头像的娃只有 mikecao 
<onlylove> happyaron: 赶紧换，别折腾
<netsnail> 有用红米手机的吗？
<adam_magic_pack> netsnail: 我妈
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 这就换，哈
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不孝
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: isone -> ISO New England 高大上啊
<netsnail> adam_magic_pack: 系统升级到26了吗？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: ...
<adam_magic_pack> netsnail: 母鸡
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你微信里没头像的就只有我吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你有个伪装的头像
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 清晰度能看出来
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 换个蛋头什么的吧
<archl> 1元领-铃木 迷你口琴 市场价: ¥25.00 秒杀价 ¥1.00  您现在所在的位置	 	第1位
<archl> 好无聊。。。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 没头像都比 脸萌 好看 cc mikecao
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 不是这个
<netsnail> adam_magic_pack: 你系广州任哪
<yunfan> onlylove: 没事 我刚才编译安装了 挺方便
<adam_magic_pack> netsnail: 不是
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 换换换
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 或者你好歹换个高清的啊
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: is-one.net
<netsnail> 不敢升级了，上次升完贼耗电
<Guest19763> 大家好
<terry_> 大家好
<^k^> Guest19763:点点点.  16:33
<ashui> 你好
<^k^> terry_:点点点.  16:33
<freeflying> O0XX: 土肥原贤二
<archl> alvin_rxg:  算了，还是花6元买了那7小袋咖啡。看看吧。
<terry_> 你们现在还用ubuntu的桌面么。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41737
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 任天堂考虑移除锁区
<yunfan> nyfair: 那个ffmpeg 怎么设置他输出也是 h264啊？ 我看他把我输入的h264弄成 mpeg4 画质差太多了 tmd
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 来收我的MX4吧
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 太大
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 问问有谁收得
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/331421
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ TP-LINK 普联 TL-TR761 双模 2000L 双模3G路由器（中国联通/中国电信） 327元（407-80）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX> iMadper: Peter就是特别会教作人
<iMadper> O0XX: 我发现了 lol~ 这是爱好吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 而且是真爱
<iMadper> O0XX: a哦草, 你用啥给我发的消息啊
<iMadper> O0XX: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/331353  <--
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ NETGEAR 美国网件 X6 R8000 AC3200 无线路由器 1600元（凑10元网线用2000-400劵）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX blued?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: "16:42 <@iMadper> O0XX: a哦草, 你用啥给我发的消息啊" "blued?"
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: blued是啥? 我没用过
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你在用?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 听dzhu老师说过
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX iMadper http://v2ex.com/t/143896#reply3
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 联通 3G 升级 4G 的一个 BUG - V2EX
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道1528支持4g不
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 应该是软屏蔽, 不知道会不会有运营商更新给我解锁
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 我去, sean竟然直接讲机器找不到了, 还在查?????
<onlylove> 烦！ 不想干了，想辞职！
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我刚听着也觉得奇怪. 不到最后, 不用说实话啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 在10月28日，联通发布了联通4G助手，iPhone5用户通过安装这个软件就能够使用上联通4G。然后令人感到不解的是，这个联通4G助手竟然不能够支持联通版iPhone5s用户，这不禁众多让A1528的用户iPhone5s用户大呼失望。好在，不久后，联通又将联通4G助手升级至了1.18版，添加了对A1528 iPhone5s用户的解锁支
<adam_magic_pack> 持。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我每天脑海中说一千次你这句话, 现在还不是乖乖在红帽帮人家重启服务器?
<onlylove> iMadper: 别装了，都拆穿多少次了还这样
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这是啥傻逼软件啊? 4g助手???
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: peter没吵着说你们不专业工作不到位机器都找不着, 真是不错啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 已经不是重点了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://tech.sina.com.cn/mobile/n/apple/2014-10-28/08069738976.shtml
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 联通发布4G助手软件：iPhone 5轻松上4G|iPhone|联通_手机_科技时代_新浪网
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: in short, 官方解锁网站
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你真是小灵通啊, 啥都知道
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 请叫我老司机
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不, 就叫你小灵通
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你是1号
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 凑齐六个, 组成孙猴子
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 不能引导如ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465668 Dears，硬盘安装ubuntu14.04系统过程中分区后安装，居然引导不了。但把硬盘拆到另外一片主板，能正常引导。然后不分区进行安装，又可以正常引导，这是什么情况啊？有没有懂的，谢谢~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mac
<^k^>  ─> ansan — 2014-11-04 16:23
<O0XX> iMadper: 我的键帽果然是打油了
<iMadper> O0XX: 呵呵.
<iMadper> O0XX: 迷信菲尔可的后果.
<O0XX> iMadper:发财了 换个键帽
<onlylove> O0XX: filco壕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: filco壕
<palomino|working> O0XX: filco壕
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 求电信4g助手
<O0XX> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-------------------------------------++++++++++++++++-+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<alvin_rxg> ..-.---.-..-.-..-.-...-
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^^
<iMadper> 啥?
<adam_magic_pack> 摩尔斯电码?
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 过来替代我？
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 敢不敢来，你敢来我就敢推
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 你又要去哪
<O0XX> maplebeats_:推我啊
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 给钱就去啊 有毛敢不敢的
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 来顶我的位置啊
 * O0XX 终于折腾完了
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 成交，那我走的时候也心安理得了
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 我对男人不感兴趣啊  为毛顶你。。
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 说真的么 可以考虑
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 我想求个double 。。
<syq> nyfair: 4G助手是什么
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 你double之后多少了。。
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 我现在是补齐的校招水平 艹
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 铜球double
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 那就对了啊，多少
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 13K?
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 16
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 月？ 月10k
<antiunix> 你们好
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 拜13k壕
<O0XX> maplebeats_, 拜13k壕
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats_, 拜13k壕
<maplebeats_> 我在说 cherrot有 13K，你们想哪儿去了
<onlylove> maplebeats_, 拜13k壕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 微信不理我啊
<maplebeats> 运维有13K的吗？你们想的啥
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 没看到...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 干活呢
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<onlylove> maplebeats: 有
<onlylove> maplebeats: ↖(^ω^)↗
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你争取成为这个频道第一个
<onlylove> maplebeats: 顺便求去企鹅
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你要来啊，来啊。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 还有钱拿，你快来吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我在帝都
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 双系统下，在ubuntu中打开不了windows7分区下的文档(txt,pdf,png...) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465671 ubuntu 14.04 LST系统下，正常挂着了windows7的分区 /dev/sda1 /dev/sda5 windows7的分区格式：NTFS 可以正常访问windows7的分区盘 为啥打不开pdf，txt，png...文件？？？ 相关文件内
<maplebeats> onlylove: 帝都没戏
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于打开gedit卡顿问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465672 我装的是ubuntu 14.10 最近你发现打开gedit输入东西，卡顿感明显。其他软件并不。 想问下朱军，这怎么回事，如何解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手木樨 — 2014-11-04 17:33
<onlylove> maplebeats: 说起来深圳待遇不错啊，你怎么会没13k，肯定是小马哥不够意思
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我拿6K拿了一年
<mikecao> ad写写
<iMadper> maplebeats: 怎么会
<iMadper> maplebeats: 深圳腾讯跟北京腾讯工资一样的
<nyfair> maplebeats: 靠，我加佣人都有这价，还管吃住
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我到北京第二年才拿到6K
<onlylove> maplebeats: 今年过年还不知道加薪不，不加考虑换家
<maplebeats> 不一样吧
<maplebeats> 而且
<maplebeats> 运维工资
<maplebeats> 特别低
<maplebeats> onlylove: 加到50K？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 人都走了
<maplebeats> nyfair: 差距哎
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不指望加到50，加到税后6就行
<onlylove> maplebeats: 现在税前6，其实就500差距，我觉得如果这点都舍不得，那还是算了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 6w?
<onlylove> maplebeats:滚粗
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我决定了，以后专门黑你
<maplebeats> onlylove: 黑我搞毛线
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那你黑我工资作甚
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我哪有黑你
<freeflying> nyfair: 度娘网盘没客户端？
<maplebeats> freeflying: 有的
<happyaron> freeflying: windows有客户端
<happyaron> freeflying: linux好像没
<freeflying> 我要OSX的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我现在税前6K，你说我希望加到税前6W，不是黑我？
<nyfair> freeflying: linux不是windows的一种么
<onlylove> freeflying: 明显没有
<maplebeats> osx似乎没有吧
<happyaron> osx用户太烧了
<happyaron> 太少了
<onlylove> nyfair: 应该说，windows不是linux的一种么
<nyfair> android有个es文件管理器，比百度官方的好用
<happyaron> 跟linux用户同一量级
<maplebeats> onlylove: = =。
<happyaron> 在国内
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我错了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你争取成为osX用户
<happyaron> maplebeats: 有数据没，各系统用户占比
<freeflying> happyaron: onlylove 问问有没有人收MX4
<happyaron> maplebeats: 你们最权威了
<onlylove> happyaron: linux这么烂，你还当dd
<freeflying> 苏宁不让我退了，NND
<happyaron> freeflying: 电信版？
<nyfair> 不不，在国内，linux是ubuntu的一种，ubuntu是windows的一种
<freeflying> happyaron: 移动版的
<happyaron> freeflying: 多少出
<nyfair> 度娘有mac版的，不懂不要乱说
<freeflying> happyaron: 你觉得多少合适
<nyfair> linux本来就没人权
<nyfair> gtk2 gtk3 qt4现在还有qt5，你要人选哪个
<happyaron> freeflying: 我不知道啊，不是帮你倒卖么，给我个底价
<maplebeats> happyaron: 我手上没有这个数据
<happyaron> maplebeats: 好吧。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这会儿正在用osx跟你说话
<happyaron> onlylove: 但我主要还是linux用户
<freeflying> happyaron: 一个礼拜的机器，连膜都在 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 你看着办
<maplebeats> osx的占比挺高的，我们组9个人7台mac
<onlylove> 度娘云还真有OSX版
<freeflying> happyaron: 1700?
<onlylove> freeflying: 争取不赔钱
<freeflying> onlylove: 已然赔钱了
<happyaron> freeflying: 估计没人要
<happyaron> freeflying: 拆封直接折钱
<freeflying> happyaron: 那我留着了，淘宝现在最低1999
<happyaron> freeflying: 我问问，有要的跟你说
<freeflying> happyaron: 好，不过你的圈子都是壕，估计都要买肾6吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 我的圈子都土鳖
<happyaron> freeflying: 只有你 adam imadper 这样少数几个壕
<freeflying> http://210.75.208.180/UltraCCS/auth/register
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 用户注册
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕哪有现在才买肾6的？
<nyfair> freeflying: 屌丝思维
<freeflying> nyfair: 是啊，我一直承认我是屌丝
<nyfair> freeflying: 电信合约，每月消费300，承诺2年送肾6
<antiunix> 大家好呀
<^k^> antiunix:点点点.  18:36
<antiunix> 吃过了吗都？
<maplebeats> antiunix: 吃了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sMOIWGslAACLzm_SlDIAALrVADbTWwAAIvm775.jpg 史上最拉轰的发型
 * dimitry 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求教大家，关于模板的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465673 1. 右键新建菜单中怎么显示后缀？ 2. 怎样让新建的文件，文件名不带「未命名」，直接就是模板文件夹下的文件名？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenghaibo — 2014-11-04 19:03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubantu14.04LTS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465674 初学者。点了右上角客人回话后电脑黑屏了，请问下是怎么回事？怎么恢复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wr900623 — 2014-11-04 19:11
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 讨论作为基础设施linux和windows的稳定性对比 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465675 rt 作为基础设施，比方dhcp和存储服务器的时候，两个系统在不考虑性能，资源充足的情况下，哪个更稳定点？（资源不够的情况……你那不是欺负windows么） 桌面用户就别来讨论了，看ubuntu每
<archl> 。。。终于吃了一次哈根达斯。
<archl> 呃呀呀
<onlylove> 二代本质显现无疑
<archl> onlylove:  免费的孩子 - 信用卡
<archl> onlylove: 我应该把所有免费活动的都展示给你看么。。。
<onlylove> archl: 不用了
<macint0sh> 大家好
<^k^> macint0sh:点点点.  20:45
<archl> macint0sh:  你下地狱去吧
<macint0sh> 我在上班
<macint0sh> 基本属于在地狱
<archl> macint0sh:  不要，死后也要去
<macint0sh> 死后我就无所谓了
<Guest74061> umount /dev/sda1 ，执行此命令后为什么u盘还显示在启动器那里呢？
<alvin_rxg> archl: häagen dazs 好吃吗？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 还好呀。我第一次吃超过10元的冰激凌
<archl> alvin_rxg: 让我这个连桶装方便面都没吃过的人说，味道相当好了
<alvin_rxg> archl: 超过10块钱的超市不是很多的啊。这儿20几块￥就一大盒呢
<archl> alvin_rxg:  很多很多了。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你应该多吃脂肪
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我吃脂肪恶心呀
<alvin_rxg> Guest74061: umount 和 DE的 applet 没有合作好
<Guest74061> alvin_rxg:???
<iMadper> Guest74061: 图形界面的bug
<alvin_rxg> 使用 gvfs 后台的 applet 应该都没问题吧？
<Guest74061> 虽然不怎么明白，但是谢谢大家的解答，不知道如果是wayland会不会好一些
<alvin_rxg> Guest74061: 不会。这事不是 Xorg 或者 wayland 干的
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • openSUSE 13.2 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465679 恩，已经可以从 http://software.opensuse.org/132/zh_CN 下载。（推荐使用 DVD 进行安装） 发行说明很长，具体可以看这里 https://zh.opensuse.org/%20%E5%8F%91%E8 ... 8E%20_13.2 13.2 是 openSUSE 开发模式改变后的第一个版本。 开发者对 open
<archl> what to do now
<archl> alv
<hoxily> archl: a apple a day, keep doctor away
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: an apple a day
<hoxily> archl: 1 apple a day, keep doctor away
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: *an* apple a day, keep *the* doctor away
<hoxily> archl: 1 apple a day, keep the doctor away
<alvin_rxg> facepalm
<archl> 。。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 每天干一件后悔的事情。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 撸管？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 还不要一样的事情。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 说实在的，那事情真无聊。这个频道应该属我遗精最多了。。。换裤子。
<mao_> OMG !!!
<archl> syq 人生是干什么的呀！！
<kandu> archl: 生人
<archl> kandu:  生人生人生人生
<alvin_rxg> archl: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=genmu
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ genmu_淘宝搜索
<jusss> .
<archl> alvin_rxg: 无聊呀。。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 买一个万事大吉。看你的胖瘦，推荐你买幼女
<archl> alvin_rxg:  无感觉
<archl> alvin_rxg:   人生到底是干嘛。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 无感觉
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 多半是装的，揍一顿就好了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 好，着任务就交给你啦
<jusss> alvin_rxg: op给我
<archl> alvin_rxg:   我把 jusss 屏蔽了，看不到他
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 写dsl原来需要先写个parse，赶快教教我
<archl> http://fujifilm-x.com/photographers/en/ignasi_raventos_05/#21
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Ignasi Raventós | X-Photographers
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安裝好Ubuntu14.10后，启动过程怪现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465681 昨晚终于装好Ubuntu14.10了，在用的过程中，发现有些怪： 电脑启动出现UBUNTU，走完屏上那几点后，进入黑屏状态，一会屏幕失去电脑启动的显示信息，显示器出现NO SIGN，显示器电源灯变暗，但
 * iMadper hp touchpad刚刷到 4.4.3
 * iMadper 这机器生命力顽强啊
<iiious> 冒个泡
<jusss> iMadper: 刷ios8呀
<iiious> 看完openSUSE社区wiki和撕逼来irc逛逛
<iiious> =。=
<archl> iMadper:  。。。你的机器i1?
<freeflying> iMadper: 贵司又出新技术了啊
<iMadper> archl:昂
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有啊, 是cm11
<freeflying> iMadper: LXD
<freeflying> iMadper: lxc2.0号称
<iMadper> freeflying: lxd??? 干嘛的?
<iMadper> freeflying: lxc加强版? 没碰过啊.. 不过倒是想学点儿跟云计算沾边儿的东西好去混口饭吃
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 帮问问谁收我的MX4吧
<iiious> 怎么。。。MX4太失望了么
<iMadper> freeflying: 好.
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要出了?
<freeflying> iMadper: 嗯，被壕蓉忽悠要入P7
<iMadper> freeflying: 华为....
<freeflying> iMadper: 嗯
<GODDOG> 机智
<iMadper> freeflying: 买了个廉价滤水器... 心理安慰效果很好
<freeflying> iMadper: 淘宝买个吧，全套900多
<freeflying> iMadper: 很不错，我用了2年多
<iMadper> freeflying: 已经买了. 199带四个替换滤芯
<iMadper> freeflying: 本来我家是去楼下的净水器卖水喝的, 但是我厌倦了我爸妈总是让我去帮忙打水, 于是直接买了个~
<iMadper> freeflying: 机智的我
<freeflying> iMadper: 滤芯很贵的
<freeflying> iMadper: 我用的超滤，一个滤芯200多，其它几个比较便宜
<iMadper> freeflying: 我这个有四个滤芯, 加起来才199. 用一个冬天就不亏了吧?
<iMadper> 用半年就不亏了
<iMadper> 昂
<iMadper> 就这样
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的时五级过滤
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的是安装到水龙头那里的那种, 我知道, 以前我研究过.
<freeflying> iMadper: 嗯，在线的
<iMadper> freeflying: 哎, 睡觉去了, 没有手机的日子啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 肾6
<freeflying> iMadper: 要备机不，我有个moto G
<iMadper> freeflying: 不用, 已经寄出去了, 等几天就能修好
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的卡是nano的卡, 别的机器不方便用.
<freeflying> iMadper: 牛
<onlylove> iMadper: 卡套
<iMadper> onlylove: 手头儿没有啊
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 关于莫名安装matlab-support的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465683 不知道安装哪个软件的时候，自己安装了matlab-support，结果卡在图上的那个位置，然后就不知道怎么办了。又不知道怎么卸载，安装又没有办法。以后每次安装其他软件的时候，它都会弹出来，怎么解
<^k^>  ─> 啊？？希望大家帮助一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leetking — 2014-11-04 22:38
<onlylove> iMadper: 美工刀画一个
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ... ... ... ... 没有原材料 找个可乐的瓶盖应该可以吧?
 * iMadper 觉得自己的蛋隐隐作痛
<onlylove> iMadper: 卡板
<GODDOG> Vim 越来越卡了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道是啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 那种没用的会员卡啥的，sim卡原来的卡板
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞!
<iMadper> onlylove: 好主意!
<freeflying> iMadper: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/331837
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Ridley Noah RS Centaur 2014 公路赛车 13330.56元+711.1元直邮中国_wiggle威骑中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> freeflying: 我拒绝点开...
<freeflying> iMadper: 5折啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 基蛙要是没车肯定会下手的
<iMadper> freeflying: 一万四啊!!!!!
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> U盘变成只读了
<jzp113> 要是用sudo就可以,咋弄
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-is-working-on-a-new-secure-container-hypervisor-lxd-7000035402/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu is working on a new secure container hypervisor: LXD | ZDNet
<archl> freeflying:  真壕。
<freeflying> archl: iMadperä¹°
<iMadper> freeflying: 不错, 可以玩玩
<archl> freeflying: 千万级别对你来说绝对不是富翁了。
 * archl 想起了万元户时代
 * iMadper 碎叫
 * archl 在这里见识了千万元户
<archl> iMadper:  碎碎平安
<jzp113> 咋解决啊
<hoxily> jusss: lisp能不能很方便地把一个外界输入的中缀表达式转成后缀表达式？
<gfrog> freeflying: 咩？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这车架子没听过。而且我也不太喜欢campangnolo套件
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道啥是中缀 后缀
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在在胡思乱想写parse
<hoxily> jusss: 就是这题啦：http://www.spoj.com/problems/ONP/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ SPOJ.com - Problem ONP
<hoxily> 中缀 (a+(b*c)) ；后缀 abc*+
<hoxily> lisp本身好像是前缀表达
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: smzdm.com 的 zdmimg.com 不能访问额？
<archl> map
<archl> maplebeats:  麦胚
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: http://www.spoj.com/files/src/save/12812325 这个？
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ err: no title
<hoxily> 打不开
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 源码好像不能共享。。。  http://www.spoj.com/status/ONP,alvin_rxg/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 正好看到 status 里边有人跑了个结果，看到内存一项崩溃了 http://www.spoj.com/status/ONP,abhas_1/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<hoxily> alvin_rxg: 大师，线段树所需结点个数y与根节点的区间长度n之间的关系有直接的通项公式吗？ y = f(n) 这样子
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 我是按里边的 users 的数量排序，然后做题的。。。 http://www.spoj.com/problems/classical/sort=-6
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problems
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 不知道，我硬算的。看到 runtime 才 0.0， 就不管了。
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: http://code.bulix.org/zf8ic7-87340?raw
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.00 B ; type=text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<kandu> 这题无需考虑优先级和左右结合性。通用的话用 shunting yard 处理不错。上次 ray 提到的 operator precedence parsing 也行
<kandu> n年前写的 http://machinelife.org/osc/ShuntingYard.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ShuntingYard.pas
<alvin_rxg> pascal ..
<alvin_rxg> 400 个字符的处理，哪需要那么麻烦的东西
<kandu> 呃，我不是解这题牙。发的是有优先级和左右结合性的解法
<alvin_rxg> spoj 里边的三国团队不知道是谁……
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.com/users/vjudge3/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - User vjudge3
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.com/users/vjudge2/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - User vjudge2
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.com/users/vjudge1/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - User vjudge1
<hoxily> http://www.cnblogs.com/yinger/archive/2011/07/01/2095500.html 好像都是这个算法
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [原创]表达式求值：经典算法 <Java版本> - 胡家威 - 博客园
<hoxily> http://code.bulix.org/udojmy-87341 我好像多此一举建了个树
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 你是在做题还是在写 project ？
<alvin_rxg> >.<
<kandu> hoxily: 是在杭电么?
<hoxily> kandu: 不在了
<kandu> hoxily: 研究生啦?
<kandu> hoxily: 如果还在杭州附近的话，可以到这儿来，帮我砍砍柴，种种菜呀，顺便可以玩玩呢
<hoxily> kandu: 2013年毕业，工作约半年后感觉不满意，离职后混吃等死到现在。失业中……
<kandu> hoxily: 要想骑马也有
<hoxily> kandu: 您做啥的？砍柴、种菜？
<kandu> hoxily: 我也啃老呢,刚刚打杂了半年，可以买点饼干过活了
<hoxily> kandu: 不觉得杭州这边太冷吗？
<kandu> hoxily: 最近几年好多了。小时候那雪下得
<hoxily> kandu: 小时候？
<kandu> hoxily: 十几年前这边更冷牙
<hoxily> kandu: 你还记得线段树不？就是这个玩意儿：http://baike.baidu.com/view/670683.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 线段树_百度百科
<hoxily> 把区间不断二分下去，直至区间长度为1的叶子节点。
<kandu> hoxily: 没用过
<kandu> hoxily: 当时写了红黑树，觉得够用了
<archl>  kandu  hoxily 这里好多这样的。。。
<archl> kandu 经常性失业者
<kandu> hoxily: 当时给 pascal 写了个模板库 https://code.google.com/p/kandu-code/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Ffpc%2Flib%2Ftl
<^k^> ⇪ t: / - kandu-code - kandu's code - Google Project Hosting
<kandu> hoxily: 谈算法实在没意思
<hoxily> kandu: 那不谈线段树，就谈数学里的数例吧
<hoxily>        / 2f(x/2) + 1, 当x>1且x为偶数时；
<hoxily> f(x) = | f((x+1)/2) + f((x-1)/2) + 1, 当x>1且x为奇数时；
<hoxily>        \ 1, 当x=1时。
<kandu> hoxily: 你现在在哪，我过些日子找你玩玩
<hoxily> 怎办证明或者证伪 这个递推公式与 通项公式 g(x) = 2x - 1 表达的是同一个数列？
<alvin_rxg> avast 经常在一些网站报警， 都是 http://112.117.218.120/实际网址/...
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for http://112.117.218.120/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<alvin_rxg> 所以 112.117.218.120 是哪个傻逼
<knownbad> .
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-05
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求大神 解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465684 W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/t ... 4/Packages Hash Sum mismatch , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/t ... 6/Packages Hash Sum mismatch , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. 这是为什
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:41
<jusss> iMac: imac好
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:26
<sjd_zeus> 各位，现在还有可用的hosts文件吗？
<yunfan> freeflying: 我昨天试了下用ffmpeg 的colorchannelmixer的filter把蓝色削弱了点  发现影片看起来还那样  所以你可以以后上传电影都这么处理下
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 大网站已经不允许ip访问了，所以hosts文件废了
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡哒
<roylez> yunfan: 大胡子
<macint0sh> ...
<roylez> freeflying: 肥狒狒
<roylez> macint0sh: 用苹果的？
<macint0sh> roylez: 不是 以前黑苹果
<roylez> macint0sh: 我现在用mbp了
<macint0sh> roylez: 这个不错 可惜没钱买
<roylez> macint0sh: 黑苹果也不错
<macint0sh> roylez: 不玩了 担心坏硬盘
<roylez> macint0sh: 这是什么逻辑
<macint0sh> roylez: 感觉装上苹果后硬盘声音变了
<roylez> macint0sh: ssd无压力
<roylez> macint0sh: 家用还是苹果爽，Linux太折腾了
<macint0sh> roylez: 我是下载型的
<roylez> macint0sh: 哦，原来是个 hoarder
<macint0sh> roylez: 苹果清爽 但是感觉禁锢
<roylez> macint0sh: 没感觉到
<macint0sh> roylez: 另外一个原因是硬件不行了 显卡没驱动
<yunfan> roylez: so?
<roylez> macint0sh: 懒得折腾才没上黑苹果的
<macint0sh> roylez: 不折腾没感觉
<yunfan> roylez: 你特么怎么还赖在国内  法院还不判？
<roylez> yunfan: 恩，你着急什么
<yunfan> roylez: 我等着卖身投靠啊
<tryit> yunfan, 肉身翻墙？
<roylez> tryit: 试你妹你来啦
<yunfan> roylez: 到时候你买个农场 我来作农业工人哈
<tryit> roylez, ...
<onlylove> archl: http://blog.jobbole.com/79188/
<sevk> onlylove: ⇪ 如果你想追随梦想，就要心无他念 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> roylez: 我怎么觉得linux折腾是因为它可以折腾，你如果不爱折腾其实也差不多
<archl> onlylove:  我没有什么好点子值得别人追随
<archl> onlylove: 谢谢。
<onlylove> archl: 说的是你自己
<onlylove> archl: 不是要别人追随
<roylez> onlylove: 苹果的好处是，你想折腾就折腾，想闲着就闲着。Linux是不折腾不给你好日子过
<archl> onlylove:  偏执狂执着于一个目标，我做不到，总是没看淡其他事情
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实问题是他没什么压力
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果他老想着毕业后就业怎么办 也就没心思折腾了
<tryit> roylez, +1
<onlylove> roylez: 我不折腾用的也挺好啊……
<yunfan> roylez: linux上许多工具默认配置有点问题   只要改进这点就行了
<roylez> yunfan: 升级升死的多了去了
<onlylove> 好吧……升死的……这个确实折腾
<onlylove> 不过水果最近也没好到哪里，优胜美地毛病不少
<tryit> ubuntu什么时候支持滚动升级就好了
<yunfan> roylez: 那个倒是  主要是负责的人不吃自己的狗粮 或者只在自己的电脑上吃
<yunfan> roylez: 水果升级生死的也有啊
<roylez> yunfan: 少多了
<yunfan> roylez: 难说 他要么不出问题  要么就全出问题
<archl> roylez:  无数人掏钱帮你测试了耶
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/56767/teamtalk-disabled-by-github
<^k^> ⇪ ti: TeamTalk 牵涉网易泡泡版权，被 Github 下架 - 开源中国社区
<roylez> onlylove: 网易也玩版权了啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题在于，水果升死了基本就死透了
<onlylove> yunfan: linux还有口气
<onlylove> roylez: 网易一直玩版权
<onlylove> roylez: 你把丁三石当啥好东西？
<roylez> onlylove: 确实是死透，不过只要不作死总是去当小白鼠，没那么容易死的
<yunfan> onlylove: 对于一般人来说  都差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 实际上linux如果libc挂了基本也差不多了吧……
<yunfan> 我最讨厌水果的就是他自己做不好的地方 也不让别人去做
<yunfan> onlylove: 不开新应用没事   老的 .so还映射在内存里
<roylez> yunfan: 神经网络预测二手房价格，70%准确性，绝望了
<onlylove> 周围一堆人在说话，嗡嗡的，一点不想干活……除了挠桌子
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 有谁用过autopilot做unity的测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465686 有谁用过autopilot做unity的测试，想学这个自动化测试，但是网上的资料比较少，而且全是英文，在此求大神教程和资料。多谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 easonqu — 2014-11-05 9:56
<onlylove> roylez: 如果100的话麻烦了
<roylez> onlylove: 一个小区，14套房都是8000左右的，我这里算出来可以出10000以上
<roylez> onlylove: 估计是地段太好
<onlylove> 这一群人叽叽喳喳的就因为MSN停了，不知道怎么和skype合并
<onlylove> 行不行啊
<onlylove> 这群人智商堪忧啊
<onlylove> 吵了一早上了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你工作比我还清闲竟然...
<yunfan> roylez: 你说的神经网络是指自己脑袋里的那堆么
<onlylove> iMadper: 清闲毛，我都快被这些人烦死了
<yunfan> onlylove: 教育他们用xmpp  刚好可以用 dukgo的  还支持conference
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 好清闲
<onlylove> iMadper: 分分钟摔门的节奏
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 滚、
<gfrog> onlylove: 好清闲
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没牙
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 丫的有本事戴帽子踢我
<onlylove> gfrog: 滚
<gfrog> iMadper: 你也清闲
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 为毛踢你...
<onlylove> gfrog: fuck your 老母
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 看你不爽
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我又不是见不得别人清闲
<iMadper> ... ... ...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我TM的是清闲
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我要是真清闲我这么和你说话？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我不仅清闲, 还天真的以为我是最清闲的... 结果输了
<iMadper> gfrog: 抱抱
 * adam_magic_pack 我多多风头
<adam_magic_pack> 躲躲
<yunfan> iMadper: 最近给我订阅下 android 4G 全网通的手机
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: iMadper 中午只能吃粥了
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 拔智齿会导致说话漏风么？
<yunfan> iMadper: 昨天我的老手机很自觉的掉地上 屏幕裂了个对比度很高的纹路
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞, 你会变受的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 躲躲都说成多多了……
<roylez> yunfan: 是...
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 弄个吸管 从牙洞中间穿过去？
<iMadper> yunfan: . 我的上周摔坏了, 现在送修了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: Android, 五寸及以下, 五模, NFC, 谢谢
<yunfan> iMadper: 修不如换 我那是充话费送的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 啊，弹幕
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩.
<yunfan> iMadper: 对了 价格控制在 < 1.5k
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: .....
<iMadper> 你们要求还不少啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 你是安卓爪机master？
<yunfan> 这个不是要求 是我多年前发下的誓言
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是撒...
<yunfan> 以后不买>1.5k的手机
<iMadper> gfrog: 我自己现在没手机用啊...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我那智齿长得很直, 牙根不带钩子, 很好拔
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 现在合适的就是锤子4G版
<yunfan> 其实我很好奇拔牙是怎么拔
<onlylove> 你们玩，我滚了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 栓个绳子当项链带吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩...
<yunfan> 口腔里空间那么小
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 送给小护士了
<gfrog> iMadper: 5s呢？
<yunfan> 如果你用力过猛 如何收住呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 去米帝没带6么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 摔碎了
<iMadper> gfrog: 没货啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧
<iMadper> gfrog: 而且, 如果换6, 我肯定买sprint的unlock的, 买不到啊
<alim0x> =.=
<gfrog> iMadper: 官网就有撒，但是需要1周备货，但是你们提前那么久就知道要去了，咋不早定
<iMadper> gfrog: 3-4周备货, 我看了
<yunfan> iMadper: 上次说那个moto的牛逼机原来价格是合约价 诶
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: +50$
<yunfan> 要不然倒是可以打破一次誓言
<yunfan> 续航太狠毒了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 舍不得这50刀
<kandu> yunfan: 上次你说的 py 多行 lambda 是新加入的功能?
<iMadper> yunfan: 我就说没那么便宜啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 你们去的时间节点不好，哈
<iMadper> yunfan: 我知道真正的价格啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 是啊.
<iMadper> gfrog: 你不是经常跑香港?以后找你代购了
<gfrog> iMadper: 我去湾湾也没买上，也是一个月备货
<kandu> yunfan: 还是只许 expr 不许 statement
<iMadper> gfrog: hk呢? 你不是在hk转鸡?
<gfrog> iMadper: 没有吧，应该不会总去，有人要来专门跑香港了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我去呆湾给你买?
<gfrog> iMadper: hk根本没货，还不如湾湾
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 德乙球隊明年都能打歐冠了
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦......
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我在纠结，湾湾回来没保修
<iMadper> gfrog: 这次hk没有米国便宜, 不过hk有保修
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 多特见谁输谁啊
<yunfan> kandu: 是马上要加的 龟叔宣布的
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个机器应该就是 nexus5同款
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 誰說的，只要不是本國就能贏
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: ...
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 去呆湾回来写游记，吃记不
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂. 不喜欢nexus系列.
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 這麽說16強同國回避，至少8強沒問題
<gfrog> iMadper: 保修很重要啊，而且水果保修直接换机器，很赞
<iMadper> gfrog: 很多都是直接换新的... 比如我的耳机...
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 不写啊, 上次去也没写, 去欧洲也没写... 我不是这块料
<gfrog> iMadper: 这次我准备再加apple care了。
<kandu> yunfan: 龟叔终于又通了一窍
<gfrog> iMadper: 土壕耳机
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是摔坏了, 特别贵
 * adam_magic_pack 饿了
<iMadper> gfrog: nnnd, 一个后盖要我2150人仔!
<huntxu> gfrog: 你這次是要買iphone6？
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个续航让人流口水啊
<gfrog> iMadper: apple care不cover意外损坏么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我没有apple care啊
<yunfan> kandu: 龟叔说是被迫的  我觉得没必要
<gfrog> iMadper: 去大taobao啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂, 找王自如了
<yunfan> kandu: 真的想达到目的的人可以用再编译的办法
<gfrog> huntxu: 差不多
<huntxu> roylez: 土豪樂樂
<yunfan> kandu: 在字节码上做文章
<huntxu> gfrog: plus吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 太大……
<huntxu> gfrog: 我覺得拿著那個打電話很霸氣啊
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子渣
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何更换或者更新软件源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465687 安装不同的软件，例如：wps,sunpinyin,yozooffice,,,,,,等等，如何更换或者更新软件源？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongyuzhou678 — 2014-11-05 10:34
<alim0x> =。=考据党过来打酱油
<huntxu> alim0x: 要海天還是廚邦
<alim0x> 233
<iMadper> 京师酱油啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 会嘛，有捧着切菜板当电话的感脚。
<iMadper> 京狮
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<alim0x> 其它发行版对ubuntu很有偏见的故事。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 中南海牌
<iMadper> huntxu: 你弄个支持4g的17寸笔记本, 每天带出去打电话嘛
<huntxu> iMadper: 換本我會再來一個surface pro
<roylez> gfrog: 吉娃
<iMadper> huntxu: 用surface pro替代笔记本?
<huntxu> iMadper: 完全沒問題啊
<alim0x> 最近看openSUSE社区那群人老是在喷deepin，ubuntu
<huntxu> iMadper: 前提非果粉加不玩游戲
<roylez> alim0x: opensuse。。。。用rpm的有啥眼光
<iMadper> huntxu: 还是难以接受, 能刷linux嘛?
<iMadper> 啊? opensuse是啥啊?
<huntxu> iMadper: 為毛要用linux啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 我需要打包啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 工作需要
<huntxu> iMadper: 給你個ssh一邊玩去就好了
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 不好...
<yunfan> huntxu: 要17寸你吃饱了撑着了？
<roylez> huntxu: 妖都最近有啥美食？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 王自如给你报价多少?
<yunfan> 最好就是11村 retine屏 能撑12小时以上
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 还没寄到呢, 顺风不给空运
<huntxu> roylez: 沒有好吃的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 目测屏幕 +　后盖， 800块钱?
<yunfan> http://www.juniper.net/techpubs/en_US/junos-mobility12.1/topics/concept/httphe-mobility-overview.html  这个号黑暗啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 王自如是誰
<roylez> huntxu: 油炸老黑还没出么
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ HTTP Header Enrichment Overview - Technical Documentation - Support - Juniper Networks
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 修手机的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我估计的, 因为屏幕他们要400左右吧
<huntxu> roylez: 去了開APEC了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 昂
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 后盖, 网上查不到报价..
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 3499
<yunfan> iMadper: 所以你干嘛要修呢 我那个cc8815才300多
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那就不换后盖, 只换屏幕了
<iMadper> yunfan: 我的是5s. 拍照挺好的, 留着用呗
<gfrog> iMadper: 5s后盖不是铝的嘛？ 也能碎？
<kandu> yunfan: pep几?
<iMadper> gfrog: 不能碎, 但是能弯
<gfrog> iMadper: yoo，被掰弯了
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ...
<alim0x> 求历史帝讲解ubuntu社区毒瘤的作为
<huntxu> iMadper: 你彎了？
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没有.
<huntxu> alim0x: 黑來黑去就只有mir，一點新意都沒有啊
<alim0x> huntxu, 对debian上游的贡献呢
<alim0x> 是不是基本没有
<huntxu> alim0x: debian有說必須貢獻？
<adam_magic_pack> 没贡献这妥妥的谣言
<alim0x> http://zh.opensuse.org/Free_and_Open_Source
<iMadper> alim0x: 毛线. debian投票选init程序的时候, 投upstart的, 都是ubuntu的人
<adam_magic_pack> 不反哺上游, 你自己维护那么多patch啊? backport搞死你
<^k^> ⇪ t: 何为自由开源？ - openSUSE
<shuduo> 还有unity
<alim0x> 不知道你们看没看这个wiki
<adam_magic_pack> 玛丽苏的东西主观太强
<yunfan> kandu:  我是看新闻的 你自己搜下 multi line lambda
<huntxu> iMadper: 最後還是沒成功搞過
<yunfan> iMadper: 原来你是水果党
<iMadper> huntxu: 这倒是.
<shuduo> 当年给gnome上游贡献的patch上游接受很慢
<adam_magic_pack> 总之不反哺上游就是给自己找麻烦
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂.
<alim0x> openSUSE社区wiki头条，虽然说自己是中立的，看起来就是在黑
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<iMadper> alim0x: 同行是冤家
<wangli> iMadper, 不要问我qiao去哪儿了，level高的人随时PTO
<iMadper> lol~
<shuduo> 做社区和做产品没法合作，比如android的patch也不被kernel maintainer接受
<huntxu> wangli: 王麗你來啦
<alim0x> iMadper: 看多了喷ubuntu的，就是想多了解点社区那点事
<iMadper> Ubuntu 的是「你不用 Ubuntu 你活该，我管你去死」，它所开发的全部软件均是如此，它的社区走出的人从来都做不好上游。      <---      哈哈哈哈啊哈
<iMadper> 说得好!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 对了, 海淀医院这种公立的, 拔个牙都450了, 你们还说私立的两三百, 差点被坑
<huntxu> iMadper: 這個什麽發行版都一樣其實
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 真的, 我老爹拔牙真是这个假
<alim0x> Linux 发行版都会使用基于 Linux 内核的内核（为什么是“基于”？因为像 openSUSE 这种开发力量很强的发行版会修改内核，让它更适合于一般用户使用，而 Ubuntu 这种开发完全不行的，就直接拿 Kernel 工程发布的内核来用）
<iMadper> ä»·
<huntxu> iMadper: 紅帽系贊助的東西更是一團渣
<alim0x> 还有这个。。。  =。=
<iMadper> huntxu: 对啊. 更别说苹果啥的了
<wangli> huntxu, 你好
<iMadper> alim0x: 说起来, 其实大家都一样嘛
<iMadper> alim0x: suse有啥好喷的
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒噴點
<adam_magic_pack> alim0x: 这就纯扯淡了, SUSE的内核比ubuntu是好, 但是一样垃圾
<adam_magic_pack> 开发能力很强? 别闹了
<huntxu> iMadper: 要謗滿天下，必須要先譽滿天下
<alim0x> SUSE没啥好喷的，openSUSE社区的那群人一直在喷ubuntu什么的
<huntxu> iMadper: 眼球賺得多錢就賺得多
<alim0x> 作为社区管理者嘛，最近不是和deepin打嘴皮子架呢
<iMadper> 我只想看这么搞笑的文章是谁写的, 以后创业的话雇佣过来, 胜过千万水军
<huntxu> alim0x: 你說你，沒事用linux就用嘛，管那麽多歷史幹什麽
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 妥妥的玛丽苏
<alim0x> 哈哈感兴趣嘛
 * adam_magic_pack 虽然我没打开
<alim0x> 就是她。。。
<alim0x> 我居然还挂vpn去G+看他们讨论了
<gfrog> suse最会拉仇恨了
<gfrog> 之前还跟MS一起打广告黑Redhat
<iMadper> alim0x: 他们知道的太少了, 很多driver的bug虽然不是ubuntu修的, 但是也是ubuntu推动厂商去修然后开源出来的.
<alim0x> 看知乎上有人说KDE提个bug十一个月才有人理
<sjd_zeus> opensuse好用吗？没用过
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 虽然如此, 玛丽苏的文章看着挺爽  cc iMadper
<kandu> 看着爽不干事啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对啊, 所以以后如果创业, 先找她做市场推广
<alim0x> 上launchpad提个bug处理速度简直感人
<perr> iMadper: vps在哪卖
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你请不起她
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 爽在哪？
<iMadper> perr: 啥vps在哪儿卖?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这倒是
<alim0x> 信仰摆在那
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 骂得带感
<perr> iMadper: 你不是卖vps么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 就是高级黑嘛
<iMadper> perr: 找错人了. 我从没说过我卖vps
<sjd_zeus> (#‵′)靠，下个suse先在vm里面耍耍再说
<MisaMisa> 英特尔i系列的CPU在linux上的视频驱动现在怎么样？好久没用linux了，准备什么时候搞个linux台式机玩玩。
<sjd_zeus> 虽然现在用ubuntu
<alim0x> openSUSE基于KDE
<iMadper> i系列是啥? i3 / i5/ i7?
<alim0x> 哦不
<alim0x> 用的KDE
<perr> iMadper: 那你的翻墙怎么用
<kandu> 她当年吹自己如何打包fcitx,结果opensuse发布了，一切简繁体就崩。 bsdinstall 当年吹得厉害，搞坏了很多分区表大家还不弃用。现在的 vim 插件 ycm 只做好了 neocomplecache 的几个子集，尽然鼓吹能替代以下n多插件
<MisaMisa> iMadper: 是的。
<kandu> 这些东西，看着都爽，但只帮倒忙
<iMadper> MisaMisa: bdw的不行, hsw其实还可以了. ivy 的没压力
<wangli> kandu, ..k.
<sjd_zeus> MisaMisa, 我就用的i7的集成显卡，ivy的集成显卡，没问题呀
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 牛牛好棒
<wangli> ubuntu is a good OS, i like it
<MisaMisa> iMadper: bdw和hsw是啥……google未果
<gfrog> kandu: 你是牛牛的马甲？
<iMadper> perr: 自己编译一下, 基本没区别.
<alim0x> broadwell 和 haswell
<MisaMisa> 哦……
<iMadper> perr: 基本没难度.
<kandu> gfrog: 基蛙好，我不是马甲
<gfrog> kandu: 牛牛是你的马甲？
<kandu> gfrog: 我没马甲..
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不, 他是另外的一个牛牛
<iMadper> 多媒体领域。Windows 能放 ogg 吗？能放 webm 吗？     <--- windows不能播放ogg不能播放webm?????????
<MisaMisa> 当年linux下独立/集成显卡切换各种问题，pulse的耳机输出有杂音，于是一怒之下去换mac了……
<gfrog> kandu: 好吧，牛牛好
<archl>  iMad
<sjd_zeus> 请问，有什么好用的syslog分析工具吗？开源的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你的nick系统太乱…… 跟不上节奏了
<archl> iMadper:  默认。
<kandu> gfrog: 基蛙好，再
 * adam_magic_pack 今天6点就起床了, 好饿
<iMadper> archl: 默认的话, opensuse连mp3 rmvb都不能播放吧...
<fgdsf> alim0x: test
<iMadper> archl: 这作者病的不轻
<huntxu> iMadper: 這叫對自由軟件的節操
<alim0x> 开源精神
<gfrog> MisaMisa: 真霸气+土壕…… linux怎么摧残我我都得挺着…… 没得换。
<alim0x> 无奈
<MisaMisa> gfrog: 当年买的是二手。
<wangli> alim0x, 什么是开元精神
<alim0x> fgdsf: test
<archl> iMadper:  windows 默认的也是一堆奇葩不流行的东西
<alim0x> 不是啊，就说他们所鼓吹的纯正开源精神呗
<alim0x> fgdsf, test
<gfrog> iMadper: 我U默认安装能放mp3，能放rmvb么？
<gfrog> iMadper: 帽帽和fedora都不能放mp3。当时内部还买了一套解码器用嘛，不让用mplayer带的那套
<netsnail> 如何杜绝DNS污染啊？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 会提示安装
<archl> alim0x: 那个应该不算开源精神了，属于开放精神，源代码在其中算不得什么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那也还是没法放嘛
<alim0x> gfrog, Ubuntu安装时mp3不也是可选嘛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 点一下就可以了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 木网络的话呢……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 放不了, 分发的话就违反GPL了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 所以嘛，大家都一样，拿这点喷人太弱了
<archl> alim0x: 违法的。
 * roylez ⚡️
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<alim0x> archl, 不违法吧，只是部分是专有的，他们不是喷u连专有软件都收录进源嘛
<archl> alim0x: 怎么不违法？
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<archl> alim0x: 和软件没关系
<alim0x> archl, 说mp3解码那个么
 * roylez 喂 palomino|working 喝水银
<archl> alim0x:  不管了 - Ubuntu没交钱不是
<archl> alim0x: 微软为那些关系交了钱~
<alim0x> archl, 这样啊
<roylez> archl: binding of isaac: rebirth出了。Mac的盗版还没出....
<iMadper> gfrog: 不能啊, 但是这不是槽点啊. 槽点是, opensuse喷windows不能播放ogg和webm
 * sjd_zeus 喷这个又必要嘛，不能播放，装个播放工具不都搞定了
<roylez> iMadper: ogg现在也没火起来，不理解
 * sjd_zeus 谁装完系统后不装软件的
 * sjd_zeus 操作系统只要稳定，没必要自带很多工具和解码器，这些都可用自行安装
<alim0x> openSUSE那群人说自己纯正啊，什么不符合开源精神的都是第三方源安装
<roylez> alim0x: 毛新宇也纯正啊
<alim0x> 也许他们的槽点就在ubuntu源的non-free吧
<alim0x> 觉得这是很没有节操的行为
<archl> alim0x:  在社会的价值观不一样的时候你怎么办？
<archl> alim0x:  总是谁有资源谁说的算
<alim0x> archl, 管好自己呗，别人爱咋地咋地
<palomino|working> 带了
<archl> alim0x: 管好自己有屁用。。。
<palomino|working> -_-
<adam_magic_pack> 说到底enterprise差RH一条街, desktop又差Ubuntu一条街, 用户量越来越少不爽而已
<roylez> palomino|working: 你喝完啦？
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐肉身在哪
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 家里
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 卢瑟你的肉身在哪里？
<alim0x> 看到他们说SUSE国内服务器第一 也是默默不信
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 蓝天白云阳光的帝都
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 醒醒
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: APEC蓝
<archl> Microsoft was successfully sued for their implementation of the MP3 audio format. I'm not all that concerned about Microsoft being sued, but I am concerned about the possibility of developers of community-based, free (as in freedom) software developers being sued for implementing MP3.
<iiip0d> .
<archl> palomino|working:  喝什么
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  今天天气不错，拍照我看看5公里外
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我这里看不到5公里外
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: archl 11-05-2014 11:00; PM2.5; 14.0;
<alim0x> archl, 看着他们写的东西不得不想想社区精神这种层面的东西
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 你用哪个监视器看到 PM2.5指数
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 美国大使馆的专业仪器
<adam_magic_pack> 准备出门喝粥啦
<archl> alim0x:  社区精神也不过是一种共同利益
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 天儿好果断翘班出去耍撒
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 深圳没有美国使馆呀
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: ==
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 我给你找个关于粥的帖子
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你又要恶心我?
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 早上拔牙了 只能吃粥
<adam_magic_pack> baby food
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: baby food是啥？
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  真的丫没牙了
<alim0x> archl, 说到底其实就想知道现在的debian社区对ubuntu是个什么态度
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 婴儿辅食嘛, 粥 鸡蛋羹什么的
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 。。。你一击歧视了无数人也呀
<archl> alim0x:  价值观不同。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 难道不是母乳？
<archl> alim0x: 共同利益没有了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://news.365jilin.com/html/20131208/2007713.shtml
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 网友爆料粥铺粥可能加添加剂 长春有销增稠剂_长春_吉和网
<adam_magic_pack> alim0x: debian社区里一小半都同时是ubuntu的人
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 为了你吃的健康
 * adam_magic_pack lunch
<alim0x> 以前的说法不都说ubuntu像个蛀虫
<alim0x> 都不回报上游
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  有钱吃午饭呀。。。
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我都没钱了，每天吃大米纯度80%的
<archl> 每天一斤大米。
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 网站备份的方法有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465688 　　今天的话题是 网站备份的几种方法 。我们做网站，一定要养成备份的好习惯，一个良好的习惯，能够使我们在网络上更加的游刃有余。网站备份在网络经营过程中，是非常重要的一个环节，
<maplebeats> archl: 啊哈
<sjd_zeus> 请问有什么好用的syslog工具呢
<eexp> .
<iMadper> BinLi: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w5003-6301361386.1.vIW8fg&id=36560526583&mt=&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 现货 KBTalking RACE 2 二代 75% mini82 机械键盘【无钢板】黑白-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> BinLi: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.fWfMr4&id=38488814228&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包邮顺丰 美国DAS(达什)第五代 DAS5顶级机械键盘 国行正品首发-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> BinLi: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.cFHBiP&id=36105501270&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 国行 限量版 Realforce 静电容键盘 86u/87u 黑色 白色 顺丰包邮-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> BinLi: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=40899656228&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1109921074:N:%CA%F3%B1%EA%B5%E6:1db294b427291e931ef35b30f15b0810&ali_trackid=1_1db294b427291e931ef35b30f15b0810&spm=a230r.1.0.0.BFBW4l
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ actto/韩国安尚 WRS-01 键盘护腕垫 腕托 键盘手托 手垫 防疲劳-tmall.com天猫
<netsnail> 现在集成显卡的性能怎样，运行大型软件的话会不会有问题？
<alim0x> 中低端性能
<iMadper> netsnail: 运行什么大型软件? 大型软件又不一定消耗显卡.
<netsnail> 模拟器、虚拟机之类+flash  player
<alim0x> HD4000的 3Dmark好像才600+
<alim0x> 这些没什么问题
<onlylove> 这也配叫大型软件
<alim0x> 只要不涉及游戏，基本无压力
<O0XX> freeflying: 你的痘痘我给 iMadper 了啊...在公司..你需要过来拿就好
<O0XX> 了
<onlylove> 你要是说ps2模拟器，我考虑下
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 卡死了
<netsnail> 集成显卡的性能应该可以>=600块以下的独立显卡吧？
<alim0x> flash哈哈哈，cpu毒瘤
<jzp113> 用svn就是慢
<jzp113> 网速是硬伤
<alim0x> flash看视频cpu稳定60%以上
<alim0x> 不能
<netsnail> alim0x: 你cpu太柴了
<alim0x> onlylove, 核芯显卡可以应付日常使用，到了游戏还是渣
<alim0x> netsnail, 求不说
<alim0x> netsnail, 低电压伤不起，i5-3337U
<jusss> O0XX: erc那个调大小写敏感的，怎么跳
<jusss> O0XX: 刚换成24.3各种不习惯，
<O0XX> jusss: 杀？
<O0XX> jusss: 现在不都是24.4了么？
<jusss> O0XX: 我一直在用22.3
<O0XX> jusss: 太out了
<jusss> O0XX: 那个调大小写敏感，怎么搞
<jusss> O0XX: nick自动补全，大小写敏感
<gfrog> O0XX: 痘痘还能转交？
<iMadper> jusss: completion-ignore-case 设置为t
<O0XX> jusss:^^^
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: 可以了
<{ToT}> 。
<O0XX> iMadper: iMac:
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7b5cc2e5jw1elzyduzssgj20hs0qo0tv.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: ??
<archl> maplebeats:  有什么玩的？
<maplebeats> archl: 没有
<archl> maplebeats: 不知道了。人生好无聊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你那是在给 BinLi 放毒么?
<archl> maplebeats:  明天去青年旅舍耍耍
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没有啊, 我是在给他拔草
<archl> maplebeats: 后天去吃自助下午茶。
<archl> maplebeats: 今天加入深圳义工获取一件衣服
<maplebeats> archl: 好啊
<archl> maplebeats:  下午翻译好 pitivi 做个视频看看
<archl> cherrot:  我一个月来拍摄了 15GB的照片和影响。
<archl> cherrot: 空间果然好大
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃的DO怎么换kernel的？ 只能去web控制面板改么？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 喝完粥了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: .
<iMadper> gfrog: 我没换过...
<onlylove> https://github.com/xiwo4525/AGE-Taiko/blob/master/%E7%A8%8B%E5%BA%8F%E9%9B%86-%E7%A8%8B%E5%BA%8F%E9%9B%861
<^k^> ⇪ t: AGE-Taiko/程序集-程序集1 at master · xiwo4525/AGE-Taiko · GitHub
<O0XX> gfrog: 壕
<O0XX> nyfair:nnnnnd
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1519947
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1519952
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 国际小姐大赛日本代表出炉 18岁冠军外貌受质疑 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 日本男校举办一年一度“最美校花”比赛 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 国际小姐大赛日本代表出炉 18岁冠军外貌受质疑 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 铜球
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 铁球
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:镍球
<nyfair> 什么东西？
<nyfair> 我也要
<nyfair> 锡球
<nyfair> O0XX: 淫球
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:29
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊 onlylove O0XX
 * imtxc 拜首壕 freeflying
 * imtxc 拜小dd happyaron
 * imtxc 拜第二壕 adam_magic_pack
<gfrog> iMadper: 丫的不自动升级内核
<gfrog> iMadper: 我换到trusty了，丫还在用precise的内核
 * O0XX 拜首壕 freeflying
 * O0XX 拜小dd happyaron
 * O0XX 拜第二壕 adam_magic_pack
 * gfrog 拜首壕 freeflying
 * gfrog 拜小dd happyaron
 * gfrog 拜第二壕 adam_magic_pack
 * imtxc 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 cherrot
<cherrot> imtxc, 今天吃了仓鼠 整个人都萌萌哒
<imtxc> cherrot: 老鼠得烤了才好吃吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 跟烤麻雀那种烤法
<imtxc> cherrot: 我猜你肯定给煲烫喝了，一点都不讲究
<onlylove> https://worktile.com/terms
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 服务条款 - Worktile
<onlylove> cherrot: 仓鼠的梗你还用呢
<cherrot> imtxc, ....
<cherrot> onlylove, =.=
 * adam_magic_pack 我麻药劲儿过去了, 你们不要惹我
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 是不是感觉口齿清新
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 开始疼了
<iMadper> imtxc: 能用了?
<onlylove> 我不想注册worktile
<palomino|working> ?_? adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> 拔牙? adam_magic_pack
<kandu> palomino|working: 那叫蛋蛋里面挑骨头。你怎么说得这么粗俗
<palomino|working> ...
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 嗯 拔智齿
<palomino|working> 这样...
 * palomino|working momo adam_magic_pack 
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-5/1a0be5b6-8e86-4803-8456-9b72b66c6536.png
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<roylez> eexp: ee叉屁
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你
<roylez> nyfair: http://tankr.net/s/medium/BH63.jpg
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a7cb85c1jw1ely5xo4wn0j20dp0i5gnf.jpg
<onlylove> 【社会现象根源】 1、仇的不是富，是不仁。 2、恨的不是官，是贪腐。 3、愤的不是穷，是不公。 4、怒的不是房，是奸商。 5、怕的不是警，是枉法。 6、愁的不是钱，是通胀。 7、基本国情：穷人的孩子早当妈，富裕的孩子早当爸。 8、全国学子两件事：混日子等考公务员，考上公务员混日子。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • SecureCRT连接ubuntu14.04失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465691 自己电脑安装了虚拟机，在安装oracle11g之前，SecureCRT连接ubuntu没有问题。但是当oracle安装成功之后。再用SecureCRT连接时，第一次可以连接成功，没几分钟连接就断开了。我再继续连接，就提示连接被重置
<^k^>  ─> 或者连接被拒绝。怎么也连接不上。另外，防火墙已经关闭了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 284846925 — 2014-11-05 12 …
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 为什么拔掉牙呀。直接铲平了不就行了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你每月交多少税
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你威信能换个头像么，每次看小图我都想起来懒洋洋
 * archl 觉得中国讨厌的是没有退税法律哈。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助 编程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465692 本人是做化工应用的，不懂编程，但在实验室做实验时需要这样一个程序，望编程达人能指点下： 有一批液体样品，分别需要滤纸过滤，下面在电子天平上用烧杯接这滤液，需要在设定的时间（如每隔0.5秒，或1秒）
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 中小型企业网站如何做好数据备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465694 　　中小型企业网站如何做好数据备份是个很值得我们思考的问题,让我们一起来看个究竟吧~~~ 　　中小企业网站虽然大多用于品牌展示或兼有部分电子商务功能，但是数据备份仍然非常
<archl> 。电池容量少了。
<roylez> archl: http://i.imgur.com/HmAuemM.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<roylez> archl: 帮我找份 mac 的 isaac rebirth 来吧
<ken121> ll
<archl> roylez:  。直接写信问去。臭主席
<archl> roylez: 像黑猫一样。。。
<roylez> archl: 渣
<roylez> archl: 你在干啥呢渣
<archl> roylez:  http://edmundm.com/ask
<^k^> archl: ⇪ EdmundM.com, Ask me anything!
<archl> roylez:  在看 meaning of life
<roylez> archl: 不用看了。your life sucks
<archl> roylez:  像我这种不怎么追求享受的人太少见了哈。
<castle_> do anyone konw how to check wich process is not response???
<sjd_zeus> 无聊呀。。。。。。。。。
<castle_> i can't display chinese charater in the command interface.
<archl> roylez:   sweep suckness away, you idiot. Your suck too
<roylez> archl: you poor demented troll head
<onlylove> 俩高富帅用E文互喷……
 * archl 根本不会E文骂人和交谈。。。
<archl> roylez: 好的，我认输，
<roylez> archl: 那替我搞个 mac 的 rebirth 来
<archl> roylez: 自己买去
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡哒
<roylez> archl: steam都没装
<sjd_zeus> roylez, ....
<archl> roylez:  https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/bindingofisaac_rebirth_storefront
<^k^> archl: ⇪ The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
<archl> roylez: 高富帅，为你想玩的东西付出1小时的劳动如何？
<roylez> archl: 我一个星期也未必工作一个小时
 * archl 低估主席了，主席只要10分钟就买到了——浪费了10分钟去买，就少给我买了。。。
<sjd_zeus> 谁玩flightgear呢
<archl> roylez: 明白了。现在吃救济的。。。
<roylez> archl: 我是啃老族，跟我比？哼哼
 * onlylove 羡慕有老可以啃的
 * onlylove 只能啃自己
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请教JDK的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465695 我再官网下载了JDK8, jdk-8u25-linux-x64.gz 用 gunzip 解压后得到 jdk-8u25-linux-x64 这个文件,我就无语了,即不是安装包,也不是文件夹,这东西该怎么用.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 bwilling — 2014-11-05 13:46
<archl> roylez:  ... 主席教我怎么快速阅读也研究文章吧。
<roylez> onlylove: 你家的老都去了？
<roylez> onlylove: 没去就可以啃，只要你有决心
<onlylove> roylez: 没去，不过也不能啃了，都70了你还啃是不是有点过
<roylez> onlylove: 我有决心，你没有。卢瑟
<iMadper> wangli: 明天首席上班吗?
<wangli> iMadper, bu
<wangli> iMadper, 不上班
<iMadper> wangli: 啥情况啊? 我找他帮我推荐亲戚呢
<castle_> quit
<castle> test
<^k^> castle:点点点.  13:58
<wangli> iMadper, 什么亲戚
<wangli> iMadper, 会使用ubuntu么
<archl> onl
<onlylove> wangli: 我不是 iMadper亲戚，我会使用ubuntu
<onlylove> wangli: 首席求推荐
<iMadper> wangli: 我手机送修了, 你msg给我qiao的手机号吧
<wangli> iMadper, onlylove 回来说，有事儿。。。
<wangli> wait
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62356adajw1em032hb4qij20c80ga75j.jpg
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> .... .....
<jusss> 我也不是 iMadper 亲戚，求推荐
<iMadper> http://show.smzdm.com/detail/127257   <---  2000块钱, 4k屏幕. 赞
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 入门级4K UHD 显示器：AOC U2870VQE 开箱分享_显示器_晒物广场_什么值得买
<nyfair> iMadper: 光这价格就没买的价值，显示器不是光看分辨率的
<onlylove> nyfair: 又不是买艺卓
<nyfair> onlylove: 别闹
<iMadper> nyfair: 光这价格就没买的价值   <-   显示器不是光看价格的
<archl> nyfair iMadper  你们这些壕，我还没用过 HDMI 呢。。。
<archl> 就给我展示这些新型的显示器接口，完全看不懂呀
<iMadper> archl: 你不用上班就能活下来, 已经让我很羡慕了.
<archl> iMadper: 不用上班就能活的太多了，外面流浪的海了去了
<iMadper> archl: 在国内占中国人口的5%?
<iMadper> archl: 拾荒也是工作啊.
<archl> iMadper: 和那个没关系，是贪心不同和贪心不足导致差别
<archl> iMadper:  在全国穷到死旅游的人
<iMadper> archl: 哦, 犯罪分子不算
<jussss> onlylove: 我现在成送快递的了，每天都让我去送发票和合同，擦
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 你这种到处旅游不用赚钱的人!
<iMadper> archl: 逃票坐车那种就是犯罪分子了, 那种我不羡慕.
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 悦姐好棒! 也去拔了吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞
<archl> Destine: 。。。拔牙 adam_magic_pack 要收藏牙了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  我旅游么，其实我用错词汇了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂! 摸摸大
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  慢慢的搭车，然后住沙发客，吃信用卡的优惠免费食物，1万元可以坚持1年去全国流览+去尼泊尔
<onlylove> jussss: 没事，财务软件公司大都干这个活
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 噢。路上还要摆地摊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你看看人家, 信用卡积分兑换就够过了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: sigh... 自惭形秽...
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我的积分都不是消费得到的。
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  去死。
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我说的是你这种壕才能做到那么多积分
 * iMadper 实在是没办法跟土豪们相提并论, 默默地去刷我的煎蛋好了...
<nyfair> onlylove: iMadper: adam_magic_pack: 你们跟袋鼠国海归贵族扯啥？
<iMadper> nyfair: 我错了...
<jussss> nyfair: 你胸好大
<iMadper> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/ddf0f092gw1elztoqv2epg208w05wnof.gif  <---  怎么一来煎蛋就放这种图....
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ image/gif
<roylez> jussss: 求真相
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<archl> 你们。。。
<jussss> roylez: 这是alvin那厮告诉我的
<roylez> yunfan: 我擦，准确率爆了一把
<roylez> nyfair: 求真相，求福利
<roylez> yunfan: 事实证明小区的大小对于房价很重要
<archl> roylez:  小区壕
<archl> roylez:  你肯定是单独住一个小区的壕
<wangli> iMadper, onlylove 刚才消防演戏
<wangli> 下去了一趟
<wangli> onlylove, 你要来？
<onlylove> wangli: 那破烂巨恶心，我司前些日子也有那么一出
<onlylove> wangli: 凑热闹
<archl> cherrot:  SIGMA 适马 50mm F1.4 DG HSM(A) 尼康口(黑色)  http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00JPL7CK6/ref=gb1h_tit_c-2_9812_63e84796?smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=center-new-2&pf_rd_r=0RDM07C3ZVCBKHT18MSW&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=185579812 最后机会呀
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Sigma 适马-SIGMA 适马 50mm F1.4 DG HSM(A) 佳能口(黑色) 镜头-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 5,950.00
<onlylove> wangli: 不过也不好说，毕竟在这不习惯
<wangli> onlylove, 赶紧来吧，想好了去哪个组吗
<onlylove> wangli: 我怎么知道你们有啥组……
<archl> cherrot:  可以 4750拿到 这个镜头
<onlylove> wangli: 我就一sa
<cherrot> archl, 没钱
<archl> cherrot: 赶紧想法卖掉你的D7000
<onlylove> wangli: 会一点shell剩下的都不会
<wangli> onlylove, 有吹水组，睡觉组，还有土豪组  cc iMadper
<archl> cherrot: 然后卖掉你 镜头 直接上这个
<iMadper> wangli: 瞎说, 哪儿有吹水组? 只有三国杀组, 台球组, 羽毛球组
<archl> cherrot: 摄影就是为了穷三代的呀
<iMadper> wangli: 吹数组伴随着我的离开, 已经解散了.
<wangli> iMadper, 噢对的  onlylove 你看着考虑一下
<iMadper> wangli: 象棋组不知道还在不在.
<archl> cherrot: 呃。机会错过了 ——
<wangli> onlylove, 考虑一下  到时候只要首席qiao说句话  去那个组这些都不成问题的  cc  iMadper
<iMadper> wangli: qiao干嘛去了?
<wangli> iMadper, 不是跟你说PTO了么
<wangli> 两天
<iMadper> wangli: 我的问题是: pto去干嘛了?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/939c19fdjw1elz142ucjgg207i07ie82.gif
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ image/gif
<wangli> iMadper, 看学区房吧  我猜的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: wangli phd走了就没象棋组了吧
<wangli> iMadper, 等她回来问问吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我猜是.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: wzp呢
<adam_magic_pack> benny?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: .
<onlylove> 你们确定那是猫猫不是娱乐中心？ cc wangli iMadper adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> onlylove: 富者田连阡陌 贫者无立锥之地. 在猫猫, 你要是闲, 能闲的蛋疼. 要是忙, 忙出翔. 看你运气了.
<wangli> onlylove, 来我们组吧， iMadper 以前那位置可以给你， 即轻松 钱还多
<iMadper> wangli: 贵组还招人?
<iMadper> wangli: 不是来了不少新人嘛?
<wangli> iMadper, 还招呢
<wangli> iMadper, 还有个DUP的职位
<iMadper> wangli: 昂, 那个职位没了, 我要推荐我亲戚了
<wangli> iMadper, 她来做DUP吗
<wangli> 赞
<iMadper> wangli: 昂, 还有更简单清闲的岗位吗?
<wangli> iMadper, 没有了，这个正是最好的岗位
<cherrot> iMadper, 要想拍黄片可以来我们组试试 lol
<cherrot> iMadper, 顶我的空位
<iMadper> cherrot: 不是...
<iMadper> cherrot: 其实是数据挖掘的, 找不到合适的岗位. 只能先做个qa了. 毕竟qa不需要技术嘛
<cherrot> iMadper, 学挖掘机的亲戚 啧啧
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 明天去办公室么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我也想知道
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 明天其实就是安保升级, 但是在家挺无聊的, 你们要是都去我就也去晃晃
<wangli> iMadper, 我去，你们现在吹水都不需要到办公室了啊
<SijieBu-12c8> ......
<wangli> iMadper, 在家里？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 想想吧.
<iMadper> wangli: 昂...
<wangli> iMadper, 贵班图真赞
<iMadper> wangli: 不如rh. 我wfh次数还不够qiao的零头
<archl> cherrot:  黄片壕
<archl> 钱是什么，哪里来，哪里去？
<nyfair> archl: 土豪一边去啦！
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，求介绍工作
<felixonmars> iMadper: 膜拜妹子壕
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: www.canonical.com/careers
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical | Careers (@ canonical.com)
<iMadper> felixonmars: 小ed?
<felixonmars> nyfair: 膜拜牛牛姬
<iMadper> felixonmars: 你是叫这个吧?
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜超级宇宙无敌之霹雳小dd
<archl> nyfair:  经常在日本住的平民禁言
<felixonmars> iMadper: 不是啊-.- 我又不开发 elementary os
<iMadper> felixonmars: ad不好听. 跟广告似的
<felixonmars> iMadper: ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭
<archl> nyfair:  壕。你终于要去北京了么
<adam_magic_pack> felixonmars: 你好单纯
<felixonmars> adam_magic_pack: 膜拜亚当魔法套装
<onlylove> 居然是套装
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 靠，朱熹是谁？这照片把我吓哭了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: ?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: http://www.canonical.com/static//img/careers/portrait-rosie.png
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 这谁啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 问你啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不认识
<nyfair> What is your greatest accomplishment at Canonical?
<nyfair> Working on the UI toolkits for the phone operating system. It’s nice to see app developers use the components to make their apps work on Ubuntu, and I think the widgets look beautiful as well.
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 贵司的UI连自己都装扮不了，还能装扮OS？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 别闹，快点倒闭
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 黑得漂亮
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 一直赔钱呢, 不过老板有的烧, 不服?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 求壕老板为我而烧
<nyfair> iMadper: 帽帽的ui长啥样？
<iMadper> nyfair: 谁知道啊
<onlylove> 擦，吓到了……
<jussss> ubuntu
<archl> onlylove:  丫丫的你
 * archl 下线了。3天不来了。
 * archl 准备好，要发疯了！
 * archl 这几天要认识100个人。
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1516146
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 印度美食之旅③ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<^k^> nyfair: define:your greatest accomplishment at Canonical? not defined.
<nyfair> 这也行？
<nyfair> what is avfun
<^k^> nyfair: define:avfun 5 days ago |...| |AvFun|吧. ... |AvFun|吧. 设为首页收藏本站. 搜索, 搜索, 高级搜索|全站搜索. 帖子; 用户 . 大害虫 · 纯福利 · 显卡吧 · AcFun · bilibili · 斗奶TV · 傲娇零次元 ...
<nyfair> what is what is what is what is what is
<nyfair> what is 傲娇零次元
<nyfair> 这里有没有腐女？求otomedream小黄油分享
<onlylove> nyfair: 这里就你一个腐女，怪蜀黍
<nyfair> onlylove: 别闹，怪阿姨
<nyfair> 算了，我用社会科学大法猜一个管理员账号
<shuaixiaohuo> 上班好闲，爽！
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41749
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑客、草根民主与乌托邦—台湾零时政府g0v
<nyfair> 台湾零时政府，这不就是上次跟我在github的轮子页上吵架的逗逼组织么？
<nyfair> solidot整天介绍这堆东西，什么时候去喝茶？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装xampp 出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465699 我下载来xampp1.8.3在桌面上，使用命令： chmod 755 xampp-linux-1.8.2-installer.run 提示错误： cannot access `xampp-linux-1.8.3-5-installer.run': No such file or directory 这是什么原因？各位前辈们帮忙解决一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ackerrui
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-11-05 15:29
<^k^> nyfair: define:what is what is what is what is not defined.
<^k^> nyfair: define:傲娇零次元 not defined.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • intel显卡在启动的时候加载了vesa，而不是intel自己的驱动，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465700 我的显卡： 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 在启动时，Xorg.0.log里只有这么几个(WW): 127 [ 26.23
<^k^>  ─> 2] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.91 1-0intel1 (Andrew Lee (李健秋) <andrew.lee@collabora.co.uk>) 128 [ 26.2 …
<vipzrx> 终于进来了，
<vipzrx> 大家好，这段时间一直在windows下开发单片机
<nyfair> vipzrx: 来跟我一起写wiiu模拟器吧
<vipzrx> 我想请问一个问题，我在windows下使用gvim，把很多网上的代码，拷贝到vi 中会有行号。我现在想用vi的列编辑方式，把那些行首的行号，去掉，在网上找到这篇文章 http://sharkyan.blog.51cto.com/536264/283982 按住Ctrl +V 不能操作列
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux中vim的列编辑实例 - shark巨菜-菜园志 - 51CTO技术博客
<nyfair> excel打开->选中第一列->删除
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8245bf01jw1elzwgil82lj20u01hc1kx.jpg
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈哈, 金鱼眼中, 人类都好丑
<vipzrx> excel打开 这是什么意思
<vipzrx> QQ用多了，怎么@一个人，在irc中？
<vipzrx> nyfair 你的意思是把代码粘贴到微软的excel中处理吗？
<vipzrx> 有人在windows下使用gvim的吗？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 回信木有？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 咩
<vipzrx> gfrog:你好
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你优先级不够高
<gfrog> vipzrx: 啥？
<vipzrx> 在windows下使用vim和linux下使用，一样吗？ 我想在windows的vim中使用列模式
<nyfair> vipzrx: vim是垃圾，gvim是垃圾中的战斗机
<nyfair> vipzrx: 不想装逼就不要用vim
<vipzrx> gfrog：http://sharkyan.blog.51cto.com/536264/283982 这篇帖子靠谱吗？
<kandu> vipzrx: 自带帮助很靠谱。装上翻译更方便 http://vimcdoc.sourceforge.net/
<kves> ⇪ t: Vim Chinese Documentation
<vipzrx> nyfair：你用的什么
<vipzrx> kandu： 在windows下使用和linux下使用应该没有区别吧？
<vipzrx> 2.CTRL+v 进入“可视 块”模式，选取这一列操作多少行。 这里的 “选取这一列操作多少行”，是用鼠标选择吗？
<kandu> vipzrx: 不知道。没在 windows 下用过
<adam_magic_pack> 想想当时刚开始用Vim的时候, 学习曲线是很陡啊
<alvin_rxg> 怎么最近好多国内的网站都进了 avast 的黑名单了……
<vipzrx> 之前用过emacs一段时间，在现在的win7 64上没有编译好好的版本
<adam_magic_pack> vipzrx: 拜能在Emacs和Vim之间自由转换的大神
<alvin_rxg> vipzrx: win 上边就随便找个 win 上边的好东西吧…… notepad++ 都比你这样折腾的方便
<vipzrx> 唉 别开玩笑了
<kandu> 用32位版本也很好
<vipzrx> 机子8G的内存
<vipzrx> 只能用64位的
<kandu> 可以装32位版本么
<vipzrx> 应该可以吧
<kandu> os 64位， emacs 32 位
<adam_magic_pack> Win32不支持PAE? cc kandu iMadper nyfair
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: win32?
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 支持
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我没用过这么古老的...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 32位的Windows
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 支持
<vipzrx> xp 和win7 32网上有破解补丁，
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: kandu 那怎么 vipzrx 说必须用64位的Win
<vipzrx> win7 32 装上之后，蓝屏
 * adam_magic_pack 不过用64位, 我支持
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 谁知道.
<iMadper> 64位多了寄存器啊, 直接就是fastcall了
<kandu> 不知道呀。os 64, app 32 不也很好么。编辑器要超过4G空间，必要性不大吧
<iMadper> 有64位的, 一定要用啊
<kandu> *文本*编辑器
<vipzrx> 要开matlab 的
<wangli> iMadper, 赶快让qiao推荐你亲戚吧
<yunfan> roylez: 我又没钱买房 干我毛事啊
<wangli> iMadper, 再不发简历，就晚啦
<iMadper> wangli: 好.
<zoufeng> 群里人都在聊什么啊？
<wangli> zoufeng, 聊大技术大编程
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你有个误区, 64位的os, 不一定要64位的app
<zoufeng> 123
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1479017
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 小梦帮倒忙❤骑单车吃饺子去❤饺子消费第一城❤宇都宫（7月篇） - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<vipzrx> 是的 是我搞错了。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: Fesco发的邮件是空标题, 没说要什么receipt, 空白单上还有那啥中国银行信用卡账号, 唉
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... dajia出问题了... ... nnnd
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我看那个bug可以不修了啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 有毛问题?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 然后出了新bug了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nnnd
 * adam_magic_pack 啦啦啦~
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 明天我来office
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不来只有死路一条了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 怎讲?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 过来debug啊. 甲方都同意gm了, 我们这边又出问题...
<tryit> 折腾了半下午，移植好了mtd-utils……
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 那不是在busybox里自带?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我用的厂家给的/，里面没有，没自己搞busybox
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 哦
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 有没有带软件包管理系统的/?
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: yocto?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 不了解啊，请教你呢
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 否则一个一个软件移植太蛋疼了
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 嵌入式一般没这需求
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 非特殊的板子可以直接装个debian上去...
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我知道，我是想在笔记本上搞一个和主机类似的完整的环境，开发板开机nfs启动
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 现在用的厂家自带的rootfs
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1o6NYpJ0
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ [仅限阿里员工]双11天猫内部实降商品集合.zip_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 厂商直接编译好的?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 有编译好的，我是用的厂家给的源代码自己编译的，uboot和kernel
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 以及rootfs
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 自己编译不就完了, 去改下busybox的config文件...
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 自己移植uboot和kernel，功力不够
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, rootfs可以尝试下
<jusss> onlylove: adam_magic_pack 你们都有钱包吗？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，文件下下来是乱码的名字
<jusss> onlylove: 用win7呀
<onlylove> jusss: 问题不是win7是firefox
<jusss> onlylove: 那用ie呀
<onlylove> jusss: 好吧……
<jusss> onlylove: 我这都正常
<onlylove> jusss: 我这边firefox下下来一堆%%%%%%
<nyfair> onlylove: 说明firefox垃圾
<jusss> onlylove: 你的ff总是出问题
<onlylove> jusss: 我从mozilla的ftp上拖下来的
<onlylove> jusss: ftp.mozilla.org
<jusss> onlylove: 那不知道了
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛，你用钱包吗
<jusss> 我在想要不要买个钱包装卡
<onlylove> jusss: 装卡的话，小心IC卡多了冲突
<onlylove> jusss: 帝都的公交卡和芯片银行卡放一起，就没法刷卡了
<jusss> onlylove: 我磁条的信用卡整天和公交卡贴在一起刷，没问题吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 现在石家庄限行一周，公交免费
<jusss> 单双号限行
<onlylove> jusss: apec连你们都管了……
<jusss> 公交上全是满满的人
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，那个表是真的假的啊
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 大湿，您来啦
<Chaos`Eternal> ...
<Chaos`Eternal> helo, mortals
<jusss> hello, immortal
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41755
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | ReactOS LiveCD现在能支持NTFS文件系统了
<onlylove> 微软弄个反斜杠真TMD烦
<nyfair> 多特奔着欧冠夺冠联赛降级的路一去不复返
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • UBUNTU14.04 xmanager远程XDMCP登陆桌面环境无法显示，求大神帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465701 我自己安装ubuntu12.04设置完lightdm.conf后，在win XP下可以实现XDMCP的登陆，而且桌面环境也可以看到，lightdm的版本是1.2.3； 但是换14.04后，/etc/lightdm下没有lightdm.conf文件，我自
<Router2> nyfair 同好奇，那表咋来的，真是内部出来的？
<tryit> vpn掉线……
<onlylove> 其实我就是觉得双11太挤
<onlylove> 唉……准备找个时间修手机去……
 * adam_magic_pack 出门买粥
<onlylove> 可怜的当当只能喝粥了？
<netsnail> windows为麻不弄个像shell一样强大的cmd
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/56767/teamtalk-disabled-by-github
<^k^> ⇪ ti: TeamTalk 牵涉网易泡泡版权，被 Github 下架 - 开源中国社区
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我今年真折腾啊，买了4个手机了
<onlylove> 据说就一句I sweare
<onlylove> freeflying: 手机壕
<netsnail> 下班了
<netsnail> 这几天路上是不是不那么堵车了
<lainme> onlylove: 现在这种dmca请求，都是先屏蔽再说，网站不想惹麻烦
<onlylove> lainme: 没有见过teamtalk的源代码，不好说啥……老实说，网易泡泡没企鹅命好
<nyfair> netsnail: powershell比bash强无数倍
<nyfair> 为什么要模仿sh?
<netsnail> nyfair: 用着不习惯
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个不好说，powershell只是支持.net编程，其他的没看出强来
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得这是因为windows自身的有些工具不好用造成的
<Chaos`Eternal> 用scsh嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛快去论坛PK区看我那帖子，等你的干货
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 怎么用lisp的read写个分析器？
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 有教程 例子吗
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有
<jusss> 这么经典的应用怎么能没列子呢
<jusss> 一直说lisp很容易写dsl,来个生成c的dsl来看看
<lainme> onlylove: 如果github是参照google的做法，那是不要版权方证明，而是让被下架的来证明
<onlylove> lainme: 管谁证明呢，反正这俩货打算把自己往风口浪尖上推
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, 这种东西没有用啊。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 我想起来了
<Chaos`Eternal> guile里面有
<Chaos`Eternal> brainfuck的parser
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  17:44
<onlylove> lainme: 说起来，你啥时候有工作了，把我带上呗，我要求不高，helpdesk的职位就好，高大上的我也做不来……
<nyfair> lainme: 铜球
<jussss> lainme: 同求
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是牛牛，你求毛线啊
<nyfair> jussss: 你怎么多了个s
<jussss> nyfair: 因为下班了
<nyfair> onlylove: 不用linux，没干活
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 淘宝上的1900的5c能买不
<freeflying> iMadper: ^^
<Refrog2000> How to use Chinese? I have no Chinese input method.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 母鸡
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道啊...
<alvin_rxg> Refrog2000: http://www.inputking.com/
<jussss> nyfair: 轮子刚刚给我打电话了
<onlylove> jussss: 真的假的
<onlylove> jussss: 要你做啥？
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 要你推出中国共产党？
<jussss> 对
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 他们还说他们已经让 一千两百万共产党退党了？
<jussss> 我可是连少先队员都不是
<alvin_rxg> 上次看到大妓院的一篇报道说……一年让一千两百万共产党退党了……然后下边有人回复说，丫总共才八百万
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 神打脸？
<hosiet> 数字应当都乘10，是一亿两千万和八千万
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 大妓院本来就是不切实际的。所以他们只能在外面闹一闹，成不了事
<alvin_rxg> hosiet: 哦……对。我记错了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 自从癞蛤蟆自作主张在西藏闹事后，西方国家对癞蛤蟆都爱理不理的了。只剩下一些小人物还在继续支持
<onlylove> jussss: 别闹，少先队是强制的，当然了，过了年纪了就不是了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 所以他说他不是了呀。。
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 喵的，改简历，刷前程
<onlylove> 看看过年能挪窝不
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 可以让我瞧瞧你的简历不？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 有毛好看的……
<jussss> onlylove: 我就不是
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 介个可以不？ https://www.dropbox.com/s/2kee5yvxduvdqwd/Lebenslauf_deu.pdf
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Dropbox - Lebenslauf_deu.pdf
<alvin_rxg> cc gebjgd
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 说简历，我突然想起来，前两天在伯乐看的那个文章
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 咋个？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: http://blog.jobbole.com/79280/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 精益技术简历之道：改善技术简历的47条原则 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这个
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我公司网太渣或者dropbox被墙了，反正……那个连接打不开……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我现在上很多国内的网站 avast 都报警…… http://uploadpie.com/EUhQi
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 报警都有规律的。都是 http://112.117.218.120/实际网址...
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for http://112.117.218.120/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哦，那就是ISP的事情了
<iMadper> 我要报警了!!!!!
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你打电话骂，不管是联通还是电信
<onlylove> iMadper: 你肿么了
<iMadper> onlylove: 项目出bug了...
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我在德国……我怎么骂……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 靠，忘了……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我以为你在国内
<iMadper> 者建立明显不行... ...
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: ip 查出来是云南昆明的
<iMadper> 回家先
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 会不会是墙……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不过我在国内，很多网站avast也报警，早习惯了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不是吧？！
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 是这样的，很多网站插广告啥的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 什么屠龙宝刀，点击就送
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: avast 关了，直接那个 112....120 的网址上去，说什么没有备案……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 那……就是说……好多国内的小网站……都被 isp 挂马了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接扔
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不能算挂马，就是插广告
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没啥可以写的啊。
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: avast 关了， ad block 关了，没啥特殊的广告呀
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 等下我给你找
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 就拿刚才的 jobble 的网址看看咯
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以给一份你的模板吗？可以把敏感信息马赛克掉
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那不一样，你去游侠或者别的网站
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 正常啊，那都是游侠网自己的广告呀。没有 isp 潜入的
<alvin_rxg> *嵌入
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3368.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中国电信承诺停止推送宽带广告-月光博客
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: http://www.williamlong.info/archives/1553.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中国电信又开始乱耍流氓了-月光博客
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 反正，可能是ISP的问题
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 也有可能是别的问题
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 有可能， isp 一检测我的ip不在国内，然后就跳过了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要寫你做過什麼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而不是陳述你會什麼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 具體項目uu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 現在沒有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我就是没具体项目。
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 可能是插件原因……我把插件全部关了后，就没再报警了……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 学生的简历，就那么回事，我当年也很发愁
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 可以写夜战大洋马n次，
<jussss> gebjgd: 我也是什么也没做过，连大洋马都没战过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 畢業設計也可以
<gebjgd> 這點出息
<gebjgd> 就知道大洋馬
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 跟他说过很多事他都不听。写代码上来就 parse 啥的……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怀疑被玩 lisp  的人带坏了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 命令行之中最后那个“竖”，用键盘怎样输入？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465703 想看电脑硬盘分区状况，从网上学习了一个命令行“sudo fdisk -l”。但是，最后那个-“竖”，用键盘是怎样输入的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongyuzhou678 — 2014-11-05 19:07
<gebjgd> jusss, 這點出息
<gebjgd> jusss, 洋馬都有狐臭
<tryit> busybox好强大……，刚make menuconfig进去就晕了
<miao> 啦啦啦
<alvin_rxg> miao: 喵
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:31
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 经常掉线啊
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你写过scheme的解释器吗？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 网速怎么这么慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465704 网速需要改善，打开页面等半天 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhxxttxs — 2014-11-05 19:59
<Chaos`Eternal> 我写过一个最简单的lisp解释器
<Chaos`Eternal> 照着当初那个lisp论文写的
<O0XX> iMadper: 在不？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 联想T280安装ubuntu server遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465705 联想T280 万全服务器 RAID卡是promise sx8300 已经建好raid5 在安装ubuntu sever时运行到探测磁盘时认不到RAID卡 在联想官网也没有下到ubuntu的raid卡驱动程序，只有redhat和suse的。怎么办？没治了吗？
<^k^>  ─> 忘有经验的大大们指条明路，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lpt1220 — 2014-11-05 20:51
<O0XX> iMadper: 你日本的服务器还开着么？
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 是用read来读取分析的吗？
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 分析器
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 我用python写的
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 。。。
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 写的是cl的还是scheme的？
<iMadper> O0XX: 开着呢啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我没碰, 我没账号啊, 账号是你的
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的邮箱
<Chaos`Eternal> lisp啊
<O0XX> iMadper: ip发过来，我发现我家连坡国好慢
<Chaos`Eternal> 就7条公理
<Chaos`Eternal> 其他都没有
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 得有个分析器吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 坡国的就是不行, 你抓紧时间给日本的换个机房, 然后我们恢复使用.
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 没有repl吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 分析器很简单啊，找括号就可以了
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有repl
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 环境什么的都没有吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 好。坡国这个果然快
<O0XX> iMadper: 错了，日本这个果然快
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 或者叫上下文空间 名字空间什么的
<O0XX> iMadper: 我家里连日本这个服务器真心快
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有。dynamic-scoping的
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊, 日本的这个大赞!
<O0XX> iMadper: 大日本帝国幺戏
<jusss> 在scheme里叫environment 在cl里叫name space或context
<iMadper> O0XX: 可惜没办法弄个linode
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 有变量吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> 有啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我找找那个邮件，我记得forward给你了
<jusss> 有变量或函数吗
<iMadper> O0XX: 乃找吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 当然有
<jusss> 竟然没有分析器，我特别想知道这个分析器是咋个过程
<jusss> 是把输入的数据当成字符串读取然后分析字符串去做不同的操作吗？
<jusss> iMadper: O0XX 大牛，来给我简单讲下分析器的工作流程吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 靠，我家里clone这个git tree好慢
<iMadper> O0XX: ... 联通 4m?
<jusss> iMadper: 这次不是lisp呀
<O0XX> iMadper: 8
<iMadper> O0XX: 电话线质量不够好吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实8mb很勉强了
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是，估计是线路问题，我看youtube可以满速
<iMadper> jusss: 说了, 所有的都别问我.
<archl> 嗯。我怎么到这里了
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 似乎我滚挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465707 开机引导的时候好像有个stat job 是clean mandb什么的, pass以后就卡住了, 再开机就是下面的情况 IMG_1679.JPG 然后停在这里 IMG_1680.JPG 只能按电源让它自己关机 IMG_1681.JPG 难道是硬盘有坏道? 统计信息: 发表于 由 thestone — 2014-11
<^k^>  ─> -05 21:03
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个机房还真是不稳定...我去看看能不能换一个
<iMadper> O0XX: 靠你了
<O0XX> iMadper: 好...我先把这个直接删了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你没东西要留吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: 没
<jusss> 计算机书籍为啥都卖那么贵
<jusss> 随便一本都50以上
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 终于想尝试一下反人类的gnome3了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465708 一直用gnome2和xfce，这次终于下决心去适应这个反人类的gnome3了 snapshot001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 walker.ma — 2014-11-05 21:06
<O0XX> iMadper: 这次用centos
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞, 那我的openvpn也可以搭建了
<iMadper> O0XX: 能换是吧? 装好之后把邮件转给我哈
<O0XX> iMadper: 不能换，只能停了之前那个，然后申请个新的
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 这就行.
<alvin_rxg> vpn 都用来干嘛的呢？
<iMadper> O0XX: 有别的机房可选就行.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 给一个不支持shadowsocks的sb系统用来上google map
<O0XX> iMadper: 这次用大阪
<iMadper> O0XX: 大阪不够热吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: centos 7 还是几啊?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 就是说，要用全局代理吧？因为某个软件不支持指定代理端口？
<O0XX> iMadper: 东京就是太热了...才不稳定的
<hoxily> jusss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sjnuyL3
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ principle_of_compiler.rar_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<O0XX> iMadper: 6.5
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: ios, 没啥别的方法吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 有7嘛>
 * alvin_rxg lol principle of compiler!!!
<O0XX> iMadper: muyou
<iMadper> ... ... ... 编译原理....
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: linux 下边有很多类似的软件， proxychain  之类的
<hoxily> jusss: 以前编译原理课的课件以及上机练习。
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 我说ios啊....
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 手机啊
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 出门公交导航啊
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 地铁里上黄网啊
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 没有翻墙工具怎么办得到?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: iOS 支持的吧？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: ios支持啥啊?
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 反正支持vpn, 别的我不知道
<hoxily> jusss: 编译原理课上推荐的一本英文书是叫 龙书
<iMadper> 龙书虎书, 都不如黄书.
 * O0XX 我这日语是进步飞快啊
<GODDOG> iMadper: 网际直通车
<iMadper> GODDOG: 啥来的?
<GODDOG> iMadper: 这个似乎要每天签到 才能翻墙
<GODDOG> iMadper: 我在iPad上安装了一个 但是不花钱的话 只有几百M能用
<iMadper> GODDOG: 那不行. 我用来看色情视频, 几百m根本不够用.
<GODDOG> iMadper: 那就要小花点前咯
<iMadper> GODDOG: 需要越狱嘛?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 哦，似乎 ios 的 wifi  支持别的 http 代理。。
<iMadper> GODDOG: 花钱买服务很正常, 我能接受.
<GODDOG> iMadper: no
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 昂, http代理啊... 我要sock5代理.
<alim0x> =.=
<jusss> hoxily: 你们学校真好还讲这些，我们学校电信系连c语言都不讲
<GODDOG> jusss: 电信系有没有讲信息论？
<hoxily> jusss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jG7RxPk   o895
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 百度云 请输入提取密码
<jusss> O0XX: 那个不要，用日语杂说？
<O0XX> 亚美爹
<jusss> hoxily: thanks :)
<jusss> GODDOG: 学校自己编的书，一笔带过不细讲
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/161950540.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 自学编译原理什么书最好？_百度知道
<hoxily> jusss: 这个应该是英文版，http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGMe70y
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 编译原理-龙书.djvu_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<jusss> O0XX: 那个去了去了怎么讲
<hoxily> 需要djvu阅读器
<O0XX> jusss: 一库一库
<jusss> hoxily: 我英语差，连4级都没过，
<alvin_rxg> “许多人看编译原理看不懂，最重要的原因是没有把他的前导课学好。前导课:离散数学，数据结构，形式语言与自动机理论.请问有几个人看过形式语言与自动机理论.我敢说没看过形式语言与自动机理论的，几乎没人能学好编译原理。看一下国内有几所大学开了这门课,你就会明白为什么很少人能够看的懂啦”
<iMadper> 我也没过4级啊
<alvin_rxg> cc jusss
<jzp113> 有python 模拟登录的大神吗
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 别给那傻逼说啥编译原理了。让他先去学基础去
<jzp113> 网页有个checkcode 咋解决啊,post发包要用
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: checkcode 是啥？
<jzp113> 哦 正常登录时有个checkcode在data里面
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 哦，没懂。
<jzp113> 要是模拟post发包,要获取那页面下的checkcode
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: grep checkcode blabla.html
<hoxily> jusss: 学过数据结构吗？
<jzp113> 我首先打开那个页面然后正则抓取checkcode,然后post发包.当是post发送是的checkcode和开始get得到的不一样
<jzp113> var checkcode="3285";就是这个东东,发包时要用
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 或许被 javascript 改掉了。
<jzp113> 改掉了.是不是思路不对
<jzp113> 我放在了同一个session里面了 啊
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: get 了一个含有 checkcode 的页面，然后在 form submit 的时候，执行了某个 javascript。
<alvin_rxg> 。。。
<jzp113> 恩恩
<jzp113> 对
<jzp113> 要怎么解决
<iMadper> O0XX: 开森!
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 你是说， 像 wireshark  之类的，get 和 post 里边的 checkcode 都是一样的咯？还是说你的代码问题导致前后两个 checkcode 不一样？
<iMadper> O0XX: 终于可以流畅看在线av了
<O0XX> iMadper: 灰主牛
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: javascript 怎么调试的我不懂。可以看看 firebug 什么的。
<jzp113> 应该是，get 和 post 里边的 checkcode 里面的不一样
<GODDOG> iMadper: 最后选定了什么？
<iMadper> GODDOG: 没, 只是复活了我在日本的vps
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 那就检查一下它的 js 代码吧
<iMadper> GODDOG: 然后, 弄vpn吧.
<iMadper> GODDOG: 我的vps很快的, 还很便宜.
<jzp113> 我抓包看get response和 post 的 response 不一样
<jzp113> 用requests 里面哪个功能?
<jusss> hoxily: 没有
<jzp113> vps?
<jzp113> 你那是啥的
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 跟 requests 之类的没关系。你得通过浏览器检查它的 javascript
<jzp113> DO
<iMadper> O0XX: 我的digitalocean还有110刀呢, 不过do的服务器都好慢
<jzp113> 哦 怎么检查啊
<jzp113> 我的也是
<O0XX> iMadper: 土豪
<jzp113> 115
<jzp113> 学生包优惠
<O0XX> iMadper: 最近日元这么跌，这个也真心不贵了
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, 怎么看啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 真心便宜啊! 比do便宜, 然后速度至少是三倍吧. 延迟也短
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<O0XX> iMadper:只要稳定
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6544825/how-to-find-bind-event-to-any-element
<^k^> ⇪ ti: javascript - How to find bind event to any element - Stack Overflow
<kandu> iMadper: linode 日本?
<iMadper> kandu: 不是.
<jzp113> 你用的是啥
<iMadper> kandu: linodeè´µ.
<jzp113> 我用了个免费的goagent
<kandu> iMadper: 我也要在线看av，快推荐个vps
<iMadper> kandu: 不稳定, 但是稳定的时候比较快, 你要不要?
<jusss> kandu: digitalocean
<GODDOG> iMadper: 机智
<kandu> iMadper: 我当时买 linode 日本的，换了很多 ip 都被墙.
<kandu> iMadper: 说说
<iMadper> kandu: dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<kandu> iMadper: thx, 在线看 av 的美好生活来啦 XD
<iMadper> kandu: 大湿加油.
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, 你看看我这个网页http://210.30.1.112:8089/Self/LoginAction.action
<^k^> jzp113: ⇪ User Self-Service System
<O0XX> jzp113:drcom...
<O0XX> jzp113: 学生？
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 里面一刷新那个checkcode就变了
<O0XX> jzp113: 这个checkcode是用RandomCodeAction.action生成的随机验证码
<O0XX> 吧
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 看不懂.没学js
<jzp113> 那要咋弄
<O0XX> jzp113: 你找有个id是tr_random的div
<jzp113> 不是吧
<jzp113> 那个是出验证码页面的
<jzp113> 如果输入3次错误.验证码页面就出来了
<O0XX> jzp113: 但是这个checkcode和randomcode都是input
<O0XX> jzp113: 是要发送到表单里的
<jzp113> 这个是对的
<O0XX> jzp113: 这randomcode和checkcode啥关系？
<iMadper> drcom.... 我去....
<iMadper> 还好我们学校是h3c的系统....
<dispensable> h3c。。。华为路由器么
<O0XX> jzp113: 我怀疑这个checkcode和randomcode应该是一对吧
<O0XX> jzp113: 猜的
<jzp113> 我用burp改包,https://bpaste.net/show/485faf41499f
<GODDOG> iMadper: 我能问你一个有关makefile的问题么
<jzp113> 有用的就是 account password checkcode
<iMadper> GODDOG: 我不会makefile啊... 我只会最简单输入 make 然后执行别人写的makefile
<GODDOG> iMadper: 哦 那不麻烦了
<O0XX> jzp113: 有个check函数
<O0XX> jzp113: 会写这个randomcode
<GODDOG> 问个问题 我在我的主mak文件中调用了2.mak文件 在2.mak文件中的变量变化会带到我的主mak
<GODDOG> 文件中来么？
<jzp113> 好吧
<O0XX> jzp113: var checkcode="3549";
<jzp113> 我看看怎么写的
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 对
<O0XX> jzp113: checkcode是在onReady函数中设置的
<O0XX> jzp113: 这个应该是服务器端的代码写进js的，然后被浏览器执行
<O0XX> jzp113: 你可能需要模拟浏览器访问了
<jzp113> 对 我现在的问题就是获取那个正确的checkcode
<O0XX> jzp113: randomcode没用
<O0XX> jzp113: trytimes如果不等于3,那个地方没用
<jzp113> 恩, 哎
<jzp113> 怎么办啊不能发包了啊
<O0XX> jzp113: 先用http.get抓这个站，然后把这个码搞出来
<O0XX> jzp113: 然后再post
<jzp113> 就是
<O0XX> jzp113: 然后发现你get出来的code发过去就不对了？
<jzp113> 我就这思路.get post 时那个checkcod不一样
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 我有把 它们发到一个session里面了
<jzp113> 还是不行
<O0XX> jzp113: 你的密码有没有按他的算md5?
<jzp113> 算了
<jzp113> 我都算了
<jzp113> 就是这个checkcode的问题,还是我思路错了
<O0XX> jzp113: JSESSIONID你发过去了么？
<O0XX> jzp113: get回来的cookie应该再post会去
<O0XX> jzp113: 里面有个jsessionID
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 发了
<jzp113> 我肯定思路错了
<jzp113> 我在想下
<O0XX> jzp113: 这个奇怪了，http是无状态的，服务器那边肯定有地方记录他发
<O0XX> 给你的checkcode是多少
<O0XX> jzp113: 看着像这个sessionid
<jzp113> 一直变化的啊
<jzp113> 不可能啊
<jzp113> 我的是 200
<jzp113> 我把我的代码给你看看
<O0XX> jzp113: 这个sessionID和 checkcode应该是一对吧
<hoxily> http://210.30.1.112:8089/Self/dwr/engine.js 为什么不研究一下这个文件？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=text/javascript ; 长度=20.23 kiB
<O0XX> jzp113: 你checkcode变了这个sessionid应该就变了
<iMadper> O0XX: 日本服务器看av就是快!
<iMadper> O0XX: å¿«å¿«å¿«!
<O0XX> iMadper: 你得看日本AV才快吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 欧美的也快!
<jzp113> https://bpaste.net/show/6942e17ee3a8
<O0XX> jzp113: 。。。
<O0XX> jzp113: 你这cookie没发过去啊
<jzp113> 发了
<freeflying> happyaron: 你手机哪里买的
<freeflying> O0XX: 贵司的LXD看了没
<O0XX> freeflying:啥东西？我还没看..今天坐火车回家了
<O0XX> jzp113: self.s = requests.Session()?
<jzp113> requests,放在一个会话里面 cookie就一样了
<O0XX> jzp113:你把你post出去的header dump出来
<O0XX> freeflying:这啥东西？
<freeflying> O0XX: 贵司的LXC2.0， 貌似是类docker得东西
 * O0XX ...
<O0XX> freeflying: 哎...我司这创新能力真是碉堡了...
<jzp113> 好的
<freeflying> O0XX: lol
<O0XX> jzp113: 看看request header里的cookie对不
<freeflying> O0XX: 现在到处被喷
<jzp113> https://bpaste.net/show/98ec1332294d
<jzp113> 这个是没问题的
<jzp113> 我都测试了
<jzp113> 就是那个checkcode的问题
<jzp113> O0XX, 谢了,好感动啊
<O0XX> jzp113: 没事...你大连民院的？
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 怎么了
<O0XX> jzp113: 我有个朋友在那当辅导员
<jzp113> 真滴?
<jzp113> 叫什么
<jzp113> 看我认识吗
<O0XX> jzp113: 焦XX
<O0XX> jzp113: 貌似是国际学院的
<jzp113> 额,肯定不认识了
<jzp113> 我计算机的
<O0XX> jzp113: 你这个返回的response header是什么？
<jzp113> 返回?
<jzp113> 还是那个页面.登录页面
<O0XX> jzp113: 奇怪了
<jzp113> 哎 郁闷
<O0XX> jzp113: 我看了你算的这个md5是没问题
<jzp113> 恩 都没问题
<O0XX> jzp113: 我抓了浏览器的发包，跟你这个还真一样
<jzp113> 就是那个checkcode一直有变
<O0XX> jzp113: 你试试手工解析jsessionid
<O0XX> jzp113: 从get 的header里取出这个写进request的header
<jzp113> 我试了
<jzp113> 不行,
<O0XX> jzp113: 额，我也没办法了
<O0XX> jzp113: 能发出去的包就这些了
<jzp113> 好了
<jzp113> 知道了.我认真观察了包的结构
<O0XX> jzp113: 差哪了？
<hoxily> Submit=%25E7%2599%25BB%2B%25E5%25BD%2595 这样子也行的吗？
<jzp113> 改变就没关系
<jzp113> 根本就没关系,
<O0XX> jzp113: 哪问题出在？
<jzp113> 我用burp抓包网页登录
<jzp113> 发现他的也是一样
<iMadper> O0XX: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Platform/Architecture   ... ... ... <--  直接跑android
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后自己弄个runtime
<O0XX> iMadper: 厉害
<iMadper> O0XX: 我们为啥不直接跑android然后弄个runtime来的?
<O0XX> iMadper:那就不是ubuntu了啊
<jzp113> 不行
<jzp113> 还是错
<jzp113> 理解错了
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.. ... .... 就为了这个啊???!!!!
<iMadper> O0XX: 药不能停.
<O0XX> iMadper:不知道，问Mark去
<iMadper> O0XX: 我趁这几天wfh的时候, 把webos和firefoxOS的结构都看看. 我估计最后的出来的结论就是, ubuntu touch设计的最烂..
<jzp113> 哎 ,算了 明天在看看
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<jzp113> 这模拟发包蛮有意思的
<O0XX> iMadper:  关键是那个gonk吧
<jzp113> O0XX, 谢了啊
<O0XX> jzp113: 没事
<jzp113> O0XX, 让你帮我这么久,不好意思了
<jzp113> O0XX, 明天去stackoverflow提问看看有大神没有
<O0XX> jzp113: 你解决了回来告我下咋回事啊
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 好的 你名字不改的吧
<O0XX> jzp113: 嗯呢
<O0XX> iMadper: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Platform/Gonk
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个才是关键吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个gonk直接是aosp的改的. 不像我们还弄了个lxc
<^k^> ⇪ t: Gonk - Mozilla | MDN
<O0XX> iMadper:从android到firefox os
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个也不小.
<iMadper> O0XX: 正好我用日本机房编译一个
<O0XX> iMadper:他这个也是改andorid...
<jzp113>  日本机房?
<jzp113> 速度快吗
<iMadper> O0XX: 对啊, 直接改的aosp.
<jzp113> 用个新浪云卡的要死
<hoxily> jzp113: 我很好奇，你怎么判断模拟请求是不是成功。
<jzp113> 哦
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/cgjones/mozilla-central/blob/master/hal/gonk/GonkHal.cpp#L277  真不错
<jzp113> 看它返回的页面啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题超时 execution expired
<jzp113> 长度也可以
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubuntu整个系统用代理的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465710 我现在办公室里的网络需要用代理才能上外网 通常都是在浏览器上设置 但是linux terminal终端和其他软件就用不了外网了 我想要ubuntu整个系统都用外网,从而所有软件都能上外网 我在设置
<^k^>  ─> 里设置 如图所示 但是没用 怎么回事? 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2014-11-05 22:48
<hoxily> jzp113: 能给我一个测试用帐号吗？
<jzp113> 好的
<hoxily> jzp113: 我只能看到登录失败的返回页面
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113>  我给你了
<jzp113> 收到了吧
<hoxily> jzp113: 收到了
<O0XX> iMadper: 东京的服务器可以用到11/30
<O0XX> iMadper:钱是不退的
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我擦, 早知道上个月月底退了
<O0XX> iMadper: 对撒
<iMadper> O0XX: 亏
<O0XX> iMadper: 拿来当服务器用
<iMadper> O0XX: 当干嘛的服务器啊?
<iMadper> O0XX: 咱有啥需要跑的 ??
<O0XX> iMadper: 编aosp
<iMadper> O0XX: 口以.
<O0XX> iMadper: 24小时不停的下不停的编
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ...
<O0XX> iMadper:把本赚回来
<iMadper> O0XX: 药不能停
 * O0XX 碎叫
<miao> GTK3程序显示的非常丑 怎办啊？。。
<onlylove> GTK3丑就换qt呗
<miao> ....
<miao> 没装gnome导致的。。
<miao> gtk3的风格真无语了
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: <form name="loginform" method="post" action="LoginAction.action" id="loginform" onsubmit="return check();">
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: onsubmit="return check();"
<onlylove> 你可以装gtk-theme
<miao> 怎么在lxde里面设置gtk3的主题啊？
<alvin_rxg> miao: lxappearance ?
<miao> alvin_rxg, 不行啊 只能改gtk2的
<li_> ubuntu为什么要默认安装compiz
<alvin_rxg> li_: 可以用来诱骗小姑娘
<li_> 不开特性的还浪费内存
<hoxily> 耶！解出来了。
<hoxily> 失败的原因是没有去GET 那个校验图片
<hoxily> 真操蛋
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 請問14.04關機設定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465715 請問各位前輩，關於top panel的關機icon 如何修改詳細的參數，他是放在哪裡呢 由於我的關機鍵無法使用，因此想查是哪裡出錯 謝謝各位前輩提點 统计信息: 发表于 由 閒逛達人 — 2014-11-06 8:49
<jusss> 早上好
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:01
<jusss> 今天怎么这么安静
<jusss> O0XX: 早上好
<freeflying> O0XX: 居然这么早？
<O0XX> freeflying: 是啊
<O0XX> jusss: 好
<freeflying> O0XX: 研究了LXD没，能下到代码了嘛
<O0XX> freeflying: 我在家，不用挤地铁
<freeflying> O0XX: 你在帝都不是也不用嘛
<O0XX> freeflying: 用啊，咋可能不用呢...我又不是remote
<O0XX> freeflying: 研究也没用，我是不打算看了...docker都成事实标准了
<O0XX> freeflying:这时候搞一个copycat...
<O0XX> freeflying: 脑子抽了明显
<freeflying> O0XX: lol
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/08/Cg-4WVJWH0yIRLXbAALCmAyn930AAMZFQOIa34AAsKw888.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10 无法用快捷键调整屏幕亮度！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465716 我的ubuntu 14.10无法用fn快捷键调整屏幕亮度！请高手指导一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 china system — 2014-11-06 9:57
<onlylove> O0XX: http://www.cqvip.com/qk/87216X/200911/32172017.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ BIOS程序编写——ISA模块的编写-【维普网】-仓储式在线作品出版平台-www.cqvip.com
<onlylove> O0XX: http://book.douban.com/subject/2381574/
<onlylove> O0XX: http://download.csdn.net/download/puse111000/2913003
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ DSP系统设计和BIOS编程及应用实例 (豆瓣)
<O0XX> onlylove: 你为啥突然对bios这么上心？
<O0XX> test
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 说实话，为什么不用Windows？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465717 稳定性，Windows好。 安全性，Windows好。 性能，Windows好。 易用性，Windows好。 软件数量，Windows好。 软件质量，Windows好。 ubuntu很好玩，但只是个玩具，还玩不痛快。这里的绝大多数人就是冲着linux这个名字来
<jusss> O0XX: 你们公司面试都是英文吗
<O0XX> jusss: 我们公司？
<O0XX> jusss:不是
<jusss> O0XX: 好久之前你刚从百度离开时不是接到英文的面试电话吗，我当时感觉好gaoji
<O0XX> jusss: 那个是英国猎头
<yunfan> O0XX: 看成英国猪头了
<onlylove> O0XX: 没啥，我学自动化的，写个单片机啥的专业课程
<onlylove> O0XX: 同看成英国猪头
<jusss> O0XX: 英国的猎头，你是要出国的节奏吗
<mayli> clear
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  10:35
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:35
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  10:35
<onlylove> jusss: 不是这样的，只不过那货是英国人而已，或者在英国工作，反正，我也接过
<mayli> >>> print 2**2
<mayli> > print 2**2
<onlylove> jusss: 当时是大众的一个helpdesk的职位
<^k^> mayli: 4 => https://eval.in/218073
<mayli> > puts 'ok'*10
<^k^> mayli: okokokokokokokokokok => https://eval.in/218074
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么没英国人给我打
<jusss>  > 'bla' * 10
<^k^> jusss: "blablablablablablablablablabla" => https://eval.in/218084
<jusss> blabla
<jusss> mayli: 大侠你创建公司了吗，赶快把我招走吧
<mayli> jusss: no utf8 sorry
<mayli> jusss: ansi please
<jusss> mayli: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 没外企对你有兴趣
<onlylove> jusss: 或者说，没外包对你有兴趣
<onlylove> jusss: 对了，如果你真的要去外包，阳光雨露千万别去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求问有关Ubuntu加密解密的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465720 现在在做个Ubuntu上的认证程序，想要对里面的某些文件进行加密和解密，但是又不希望用户每次都输入密码，所以寄托于想要用用户自己的账户密码进行加密，如何在我的软件里获取这个密码？或
<netsnail> 升级一个net-libs/webkit-gtk需要多长时间啊
<netsnail> 都快崩溃了，两天了
<onlylove> netsnail: 找个靠谱的源比什么都强
<iMadper> netsnail: 买百兆光纤入户啊
<iMadper> netsnail: 我家20兆我现在觉得好慢啊
<netsnail> 我家2Mb的
<netsnail> 编译时间太长
<iMadper> 干嘛要自己编译???? 自虐
<netsnail> 换系统更麻烦
<netsnail> 以后再也不升级了
<iMadper> netsnail: 两天, 还在编译. 换个arch, 一个小时就搞定安装以及数据迁移了
<jusss> netsnail: gentoo?
<netsnail> jusss: gentoo
<netsnail> 机器太烂了
<iMadper> 不是s390x, 还敢用gentoo?
<mayli> > '?'*8
<netsnail> 每次睡觉前让他编3个钟头关机，第二天发现没完成
<^k^> mayli: "????????" => https://eval.in/218092
<netsnail> 我core2的cpu
<O0XX> iMadper: 你来啦
<jusss> core2是第二代吗？
<O0XX> iMadper: 大阪机房真心稳定...
<netsnail> 是啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂!
<iMadper> O0XX: 没东京的快?
<netsnail> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过不管了
<O0XX> iMadper: 没东京的快
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也觉得是.
<netsnail> 这还是升级过的，比之前的7520快20%
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似稳定点
<iMadper> O0XX: 稳定不少.
<iMadper> O0XX: 先用着吧, 反正比坡国快多了
<O0XX> iMadper: en
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/netease-close-weibo
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 步腾讯后尘 网易关闭微博 | 程序师
<onlylove> netsnail: gentoo啊……救不了你了，自求多福，机器不给力，没事别用gentoo
<netsnail> onlylove: 都用了好几年了，该换机器了
<netsnail> 该买个台式机，升级也方便
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • libstdc++ man 中找不到 std::sort http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465721 我从 ftp://gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/libstdc++/doxygen/ 下载了 libstdc++-api.20140403.man.tar.bz2 解压后放到相应文件夹后，man std::vector 没问题，但 man std::sort 或 man std::algorithm 都不行，为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jjtx0 — 2014-
<^k^>  ─> 11-06 11:00
<onlylove> maplebeats: 听说贵厂涨工资一次大几千？
<jusss> .
<iMadper> O0XX: 0901没问题.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我就知道
<O0XX> iMadper: 那问题就是那两个patch
<iMadper> O0XX: 你回一下邮件, 告诉sean哪个patch的问题
<O0XX> iMadper: 你回个邮件吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 我回完了啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 刚看到
<iMadper> O0XX: 你刷新你的鸡mail
<iMadper> 昂
<onlylove> jusss: 你用vim的时候用啥补全？
<zhouqt> iMadper: pm我个坡国的ip呗？ 我看下ping值
<iMadper> zhouqt: 好.
<zhouqt> O0XX: 大阪机房是哪家的？
<iMadper> zhouqt: dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<O0XX> zhouqt: 大阪机房哪家强？
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩flightgear吗？
<iMadper> zhouqt: 刚给你的是坡国的.
<jusss> onlylove: vim不需要什么补全呀，我vim都是写写c
<jusss> onlylove: 你在用vim上irc?
<onlylove> jusss: 你不用ctags？
<zhouqt> iMadper: 比我的米帝机房快一倍
<iMadper> gfrog: 我的大阪的更快. 比坡国的至少快一倍...
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 卧槽，霓虹本地提供商啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂.
<iMadper> gfrog: 仰仗 O0XX 看片儿三十年的经验才注册成功.
<O0XX> gfrog: 东京的更快，比大阪的快一倍
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞
<gfrog> iMadper: 我的linode 东京机房ping值90
 * O0XX 现在问题来了，东京的比米帝的快多少？
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 坡国机房ping值140
<iMadper> gfrog: 你家网络真好.
<iMadper> gfrog: 1000M光纤?
<gfrog> iMadper: 联通adsl
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ...
<netsnail> 有没有做过linux root from nfs的
<netsnail> 这样做有什么好处？
<onlylove> iMadper: 人是CCIE蛙
<gfrog> iMadper: 米帝NYC机房ping值280
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说的对.
<gfrog> iMadper: 哦等下，米帝机房好像是走东京的vpn出去了……
<iMadper> gfrog: nyc的没法用. 三藩的还勉强能用.
<gfrog> iMadper: 85左右
<onlylove> iMadper: 同样的联通ADSL，ccie的网会和你一样
<jusss> onlylove: 没用过ctags
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂. 我这个20多块钱一个月.
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，我问错人了，想问谁来着，imtxc大概这个
<onlylove> imtxc: ping
<iMadper> gfrog: 8核心.
<iMadper> O0XX: 等下!
<jusss> onlylove: 问另一个im开头的大牛呀
<O0XX> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> O0XX: 东京的那个, 是8核心的cpu, 怎么大阪这个是双核啊??!!
<iMadper> O0XX: 坑爹啊
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，那个是用emacs的，问他不是找踢么，你以为我和你一样
<O0XX> ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我看看去
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己说，因为lisp被踢多少次
<jusss> onlylove: 你错了，他早已经是vim用户了
<iMadper> vim用neocompletion补全.
<iMadper> vim的补全比emacs的好, 我记得有个插件专门提供补全的cache
<iMadper> 我在大一的时候是个vim用户的. 后来因为vim的按键反人类, 才不得已用的emacs, 后来一直致力于找到更好的编辑器, 不过目前还没找到. 用emacs真是迫不得已啊.
<jusss> onlylove: 看到没有
 * iMadper 好了, 解释完了, 可以kick jusss 了
<jusss> onlylove: 人家早已经是vim用户了
<O0XX> iMadper: 还真没承诺core数
<O0XX> iMadper: 就承诺了内存和硬盘
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂..
<O0XX> iMadper: 双核就双核吧，这种虚拟的核也差不多哪去
<iMadper> O0XX: 这倒是.
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题，移动版的手机通过刷机可以支持联通的3G吗？
<freeflying> iMadper: 靠，华为荣耀4X秒光
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃的vps能把vcpu都用上？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 周末去珠海航展看大飞机撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 哦，我周六晚上回
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪天去？
<freeflying> gfrog: 明天有会呢
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 买全网通的
<sjd_zeus> 老手机
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 我用来编译android源码
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说你那同学说搞的fake http tunnel...一直没俩啊
<sjd_zeus> 老婆的移动版的note2 我想给弄成联通的玩游戏
<O0XX> iMadper: 没来啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 看来只能买P7了
<gfrog> iMadper: 卧槽，太坏了
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩... mx4啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 老桑收了
<gfrog> iMadper: 我干这种事都是蹭C社openstack的instance用，哈哈
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞...
<iMadper> gfrog: 编译完了之后取回来慢啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 复制到某个vps上啊
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 这个坎硬件的
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 硬件支持应该不用刷机
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 如果硬件不支持，再怎么刷也没用
<blab> onlylove: 这明显不支持
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<iMadper> 我老爸有个老爱立信t18, 我想给刷成5寸ips屏幕 + ios8.1系统, 应该刷哪个rom啊?
<blab> iMadper: 当然是cm呀
<blab> onlylove: 有支持同时支持联通电信3g的双卡双模手机没
<onlylove> blab: 不知道，你看看吧
<onlylove> blab: 双3G应该没问题吧……
<onlylove> blab: 那些全网通的，都是各种制式都支持的
<blab> onlylove: 那个电信的3g现在是evdo还是evdv
<iMadper> O0XX: 卧槽, 我要报警了
<onlylove> blab: 忘了，都支持呗，看端
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这个活只能刷 小米 了
<iMadper> O0XX: 盒子动不动就没响应啊.
<onlylove> blab: 我记得当时3G上网卡就有O版和啥版
<O0XX> iMadper: 或者刷个锤子 情怀附体一下
<iMadper> O0XX: 只能关机.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那个版本有问题呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不logout的话，就用最新的，应该好点
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是, 11月份的镜像.
<iMadper> O0XX: nightly
<O0XX> iMadper: 没事，wyse都没发现。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: #dajia去说
<freeflying> 11:47 iMadper: 我老爸有个老爱立信t18, 我想给刷成5寸ips屏幕 + ios8.1系统, 应该刷哪个rom啊?
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<blab> iMadper: 中电信的4G和国外的电信4g一样吗
<iMadper> blab: 啥叫 国外的电信4g? 国外也有电信?
<blab> iMadper: 那国外的cdma吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂, 刚才有人想通过刷rom来移动基带改联通. 于是我想出这个段子嘲讽一下.
<blab> iMadper: 国外的cdma发展的4g和国内的一样吗
<iMadper> blab: cdma没有4g.
<onlylove> blab: cdma2k大家都一样
<onlylove> blab: 貌似只有电信一家cdma2k的
<iMadper> blab: onlylove 说得对. 不过cdma2k是3g. 4g里面, 没有跟cdma有继承关系的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那telecom是啥啊，该不会也是wcdma的lte吧
<blab> iMadper: onlylove ,那4g大家都一样了？
<onlylove> blab: 讲起来是这样
<iMadper> blab: 如果你买iphone6, 又想全网通, 就去买sprint家的unlock版本.
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃啥时候出差帮我背一套wmf回来?
<jusss> onlylove: 那你感觉国内还要几年才能普及4g
<O0XX> iMadper: wmf是啥？
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕，都用这么高端的
<iMadper> O0XX: 锅.
<O0XX> iMadper:壕
<iMadper> freeflying: 国内的锅也不便宜了... 我又不买双立人...
<iMadper> freeflying: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/301683   四口锅, 60美金, 真便宜.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ WMF 完美福 Provence Plus 锅具7件套（4锅+3盖） $60（需用码，约￥780）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> iMadper: 明天来帮我抢mate7吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 行啊.
<iMadper> freeflying: mate7是哪个? 特别大的那个?
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.vmall.com/product/1396.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【【华为Mate7】华为Ascend Mate7【报价 参数 功能 性能 图片 怎么样】】_华为商城
<freeflying> iMadper: 好像不划算
<iMadper> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/301667  <--  好便宜
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Nescafe 雀巢 Dolce Gusto Piccolo 胶囊咖啡机 $38.39（约￥500）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jusss> iMadper: 在地铁哪个上网快
<iMadper> TD-LTE/CDMA2000/GSM   <-   这三个... ... 坑吧?
<iMadper> jusss: 电信.
<iMadper> freeflying: 联通的2g + 电信的3g + 移动的4g ... 到底用啥卡呢?
<O0XX> iMadper: 这手机赞
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以把联通踢掉了，移动的2G也是GSM
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=3004
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 非洲男诈骗 - 搜狗输入法词库
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂, 我故意的
<hoxily> jzp113: 解出来了。失败的原因是没有获取验证码图片。
<castle_> test
<hoxily> jzp113: 在不提供jsessionid cookie的情况下GET login页面，会被认为是第一次访问，这时 var tryTimes="null"
<^k^> castle_:点点点.  13:03
<backsorry> 有什么方案能实现，动态ＩＰ架设ＶＰＮ么？ubuntu 12.04
<hoxily> jzp113: 它的图片验证码应该是与cookie绑定的。只有带着cookie GET过一次验证码图片之后，Session中的某个状态发生了改变。
<iMadper> backsorry: 你想解决啥问题?
<iMadper> backsorry: 你的server就算是动态ip, 别关机就是了.
<hoxily> jzp113: http://blog.csdn.net/pwlazy/article/details/728807 就像这样子。
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 验证码的工作原理 - pwlazy的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<backsorry> iMadper 是不关机的，网络突然中断，就链接不上了．上级的路由我不能控制．
<iMadper> backsorry: 弄个花生壳呗
<hoxily> jzp113: 由于“不提供jsessionid cookie的情况下GET login页面，会被认为是第一次访问”，利用这个特性，就可避开人工或者自动化识别验证码了。
<hoxily> jzp113: 比如想暴力破解某用户的密码，尝试三次后就放弃原先的JSESSIONID，重新来过。
<backsorry> iMadper　恩，还是要用ＤＤＮＳ．．谢谢了．我在看看有什么办法．每次都手动改ＩＰ
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41769
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Darkcoin：匿名的数字货币
<onlylove> 好多货币
<happyaron> freeflying: 我找电信买的
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 数据恢复软件哪个好用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465726 天气热的时候马路都可以煎蛋，网友最害怕的就是电脑在这样酷暑的天气挂掉。硬件坏了可以修、可以换，但是如果硬盘里面的宝贵数据损坏了、无故丢失了，那可是无法挽回的痛。不过，遇上这
<O0XX> hoxily: 赞
<blab> O0XX: onlylove 我要买本python入门书，这本怎么样 http://item.jd.com/10957017.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 《O'Reilly：深入浅出 Python（中文版）》([美]巴里（Barry,P.）)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<O0XX> blab:深入浅出？
<O0XX> blab: 不错
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 数据恢复解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465727 调查显示，全球每年 有上百万家企业因数据丢失而倒闭 ，为缓解甚至避免数据丢失滋生的种种危机，一种专门针对数据丢失的数据恢复解决方案越来越成为企业最爱，被广泛运用在企业数据安全的各个
<onlylove> blab: 我不知道，我之前看过一本python核心编程， yunfan说他看过python简明教程，书咋样不清楚
<pity> 大家好，有人遇到过一个文本文件里有两种编码的情况么？有几行是 UTF-8，另外几行是 GBK，iconv 都没招儿了，哪位处理过类似情况请指点一下
<onlylove> blab: 不过我的意思是，买o'reilly的书一般不会被坑
<blab> onlylove: python cookbook要80多太贵，
<onlylove> blab:  iMadper推荐的你买不起的
<blab> onlylove: 那我就买这本了
<onlylove> blab: learing Python多钱？
<onlylove> blab: learing python网上很多电子版
<onlylove> blab: 你考虑下
<iMadper> blab: 学python啊, python cookbook
<onlylove> iMadper: 人嫌贵，在看深入浅出
<iMadper> 深入浅出??? 你确定不是色情书籍?
<onlylove> iMadper: 再说，一上来就看python cook book不太好吧
<onlylove> iMadper:  《O'Reilly：深入浅出 Python（中文版）》
<iMadper> onlylove: learning python简直就是垃圾.
<iMadper> onlylove: python入门, 花两个小时看python简明教程就够了
<iMadper> onlylove: python cookbook简直是神书.
<O0XX> iMadper: 深入浅出可真是技术书
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<blab> 那就买本深入浅出
<kandu> hoxily: 你发的那个证明递推和通项等价的，我一点头绪都没
<onlylove> iMadper: 那python core programming呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，同样是learing系列，为啥learing perl是好书，learing python反而不好呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 我和他说了python简明教程了……他要买书
<iMadper> onlylove: learning perl真是经典. 至少我就是从那本书学的perl. 后来直看了几页perl网络编程.
<iMadper> onlylove: learning python只是名字类似而已嘛
<hunt_O> 同意小駱駝是好書
<pity> 大家好，有人遇到过一个文本文件里有两种编码的情况么？有几行是 UTF-8，另外几行是 GBK，iconv 都没招儿了，哪位处理过类似情况请指点一下
<hoxily> kandu: “对任何一棵二叉树T，如果其终端结点数为n0，度为2的结点数为n2，则n0=n2+1。”
<hoxily> 由于线段树对区间作划分时总是分割成左右两个子区间，因此线段树里只有度为0和度为2的节点。而最终是分割至区间长度为1的叶子节点，因此所有叶子节点个数之和为根节点区间N。
<hoxily> n0 = N; n2 = n0 - 1; 总节点个数= n0 + n2 = 2N - 1；
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu14.04 64位 eclipse闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465728 当我打开项目属性对话框,不管点击确定或者取消,必然 闪退.... 从git下载项目也是如此... 当初12.04的时候不记得有这毛病... 不知有人碰到过吗,如何解决? 试过 ubuntu 软件中心的 eclipse3.8 ,官网下载4.0,最新的
<^k^>  ─> 4.4 全部都不行... jdk 试过 1.6,1.7,1.8 也不行 求大神指教!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 bwilling — 2014-11-06 13:52
<pity> hunt_O: 我刚开始看小骆驼
<onlylove> pity: 重新写
<onlylove> pity: 两种编码，我觉得可能是复制粘贴的结果
<blab> 我擦，京东不是满45免费送了吗
<onlylove> pity: 我看了一年了
<blab> 怎么还要收5元运费
<onlylove> blab: 59
<pity> onlylove: 一个程序的错误输出，就是两种编码
<pity> onlylove: 那你比我早啊
<onlylove> pity: 我希望你能比我强，因为我看了一年了，就看了变量定义，哈希还没搞明白
<kandu> pity: 直接报错就好。这不是你程序的责任
<onlylove> pity: 看的早不代表会的早
<pity> onlylove: 我早上坐公交车时又把前言看了一遍
<hoxily> pity: 文件长度很长吗？
<pity> kandu: 作者没时间修
<onlylove> pity: 看前言作甚
<pity> hoxily: 不长，不到 20 行
<kandu> pity: 那就不要理。责任不清，还怎么写东西
<pity> onlylove: 看前言好懂
<blab> imtxc: 那个买两本书，中间取消一本免运费的招，还能用吗？京东
<pity> kandu: 唉……
<onlylove> blab: 当当多钱
<blab> onlylove: 没看
<onlylove> blab: 不过JD和当当会玩命给你手机发短信
<hoxily> pity: 那就以二进制格式逐行('\n')读取，对每行优先尝试UTF-8解码，成功则当成UTF-8编码的文本，否则当成GBK编码的文本。
<blab> onlylove: 亚马逊多少免运费
<gfrog> freeflying: iMadper 小牛3竟然没NFC，太不爽了
<onlylove> blab: 我没亚马逊，就京东和当当
<onlylove> blab: 你还要买啥
<hoxily> pity: 这里的成功是要求一整行都能正确解码。如果一行长度很长，GBK编码被当成UTF-8编码的概率就很小了。
<blab> onlylove: 钱包吧
<pity> hoxily: 这样也行？
<hoxily> pity: 或者再加个限制条件，即使能正确UTF-8解码，如果发现其中含有常用汉字表之外的字符，那么也认为原始数据是GBK编码。
<hoxily> pity: 因为UTF-8、GBK对换行的编码是统一的，都是一个字节 0x0a
<hoxily> 如果是CRLF换行，那就以 0x0d 0x0a 来切割。
<pity> hoxily: 好 gaoji
<kandu> pity: 做小东西当然行。涉及合作或大东西，别人把屁股伸过来了，踢上一脚才是正道，绝不为人擦屁股
<hoxily> pity: 你那个程序该不会输出很生辟的汉字作为log吧？
<pity> hoxily: 不是生辟字，只是程序的标准错误输出两种编码写到同一个文件里了
<hoxily> pity: 那理应可以用这样子的筛选方法。
<pity> kandu: 我也不想弄……
<iMadper> gfrog: nfc干吗用的??? 我从来没用过
<blab> onlylove: 当当上卖40,多少免运费
<gfrog> iMadper: 当公交卡刷？
<gfrog> iMadper: 门卡饭卡之类
<iMadper> gfrog: 能行?
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道，哈，没玩过
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 那就是没用嘛
<O0XX> iMadper: National Finance Center, a division of the United States Department of Agriculture
<gfrog> iMadper: 我现在坐电梯要电梯卡，所以幻想着要是能直接刷手机就好了
<blab> iMadper: 买2件免运费，然后取消1件，还免运费这招还能用吗
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<gfrog> iMadper: 就不用每次掏钥匙了
<iMadper> blab: 我从没用过. 别问头.
<gfrog> O0XX: 乃怎么总捣乱……
<O0XX> gfrog: 没有啊，wikipedia告诉我nfc就是这个啊
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... 换成每次掏手机, 摔坏手机的概率提高80%
<O0XX> iMadper: 概率无关的...看地面的硬度，你懂的
<onlylove> blab: 我买下试试……
<onlylove> blab: 不对啊，有运费说明
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂...
<gfrog> O0XX: …… 你的wikipedia不好用
<gfrog> iMadper: 手机基本一直抓在手里……
<O0XX> gfrog: 手好大
<gfrog> iMadper: 你日淘本子了么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 是ip4s小
<O0XX> gfrog: ip4s有nfc?
<blab> onlylove: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/6079ad0e7e40e128fe86db53.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 京东商城如何免运费_百度经验 (@ baidu.com)
<gfrog> O0XX: 你那个板儿砖估计谁都抓不住
<onlylove> blab: 看看过两天双11有么有免运费活动
<gfrog> O0XX: 么得，幻想着哪个手机能有
<O0XX> gfrog: 6p啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 6p有
<gfrog> O0XX: 6p是啥？ 俩3p？
<O0XX> gfrog: 赞
<O0XX> gfrog: iphone6p
<gfrog> O0XX: 6+不太容易出歧义……
<O0XX> gfrog: 其实主要是我们不容易联想到3p，对吧 iMadper
<gfrog> O0XX: 不过hold不住6p，太大
<O0XX> gfrog: 现在想买个一手能掌握的，不容易
<onlylove> blab: http://help.dangdang.com/details/page14
<alvin_rxg> Title: 配送范围及免邮标准 (@ dangdang.com)
<onlylove> blab: 当当自提还要运费，真恶心
<onlylove> blab: 京东自提不要钱的我记得
<blab> onlylove: 过两天再买那
<onlylove> blab: 过两天看看吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以我退了 :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 那你现在准备入啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: 打算入P7
<freeflying> gfrog: 可惜价格比较坑爹
<gfrog> freeflying: 这预算一步步就上去了，哈哈。壕猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还是老实儿用z7吧
<freeflying> gfrog: z7要是rom靠谱确实不错
<onlylove> rom不靠谱可以自己编译嘛
<O0XX> freeflying: 话说你为啥退mx4啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有没有类似gcp的mv命令? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465730 gcp对应cp 那mv对应什么呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-11-06 14:32
<iMadper> gfrog: 还没呢, 4g内存, 有点儿小
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 呵呵
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 当妈妈
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊，弹幕
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.yixun.com/item-2158973.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000&chid=0
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【华为（HUAWEI）】荣耀6荣耀 6 （白色） 移动版 4G手机 TD-LTE/TD-SCDMA/GSM【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你不是说今天来嘛?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 来个毛了啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我说"我想"
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: wyse运气如何?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... 想个毛了啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个不错，可惜没电信版得
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: bug越来越多啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 这个不错, 可惜日韩没法漫游
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 祝你好运
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你们又再搞wyse项目啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: wyse是什么 可以吃么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: wyse要是能吃, 我能留他们的命到现在??!!!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 不能吃他们, 我还不能吃嘛?!
<freeflying> iMadper: 我还有个wyse的盒子呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 我好几个呢
<nyfair> 朱军，我最近写了个paper，讲怎么侦测和应对shadowsocks和类似的协议，你们说方教授会不会打赏我
<onlylove> nyfair: 方校长已经退休了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何gtk+环境建立 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465731 我的系统时ubuntu 13.10 64位 发现sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel等命令都出现冲突， 图片里是其中一个文件安装产生的错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 staunch — 2014-11-06 15:01
<Router2> nyfair 方校长不是手里有一堆的vpn拿来测试么
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=669079533128878&set=vb.117205284982975&type=2&theater
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Aaj TV - Yes, Your Baby Can Swim !! | Facebook
<iMadper> nyfair: 快实现一个, 然后我看看我的工具会不会被检测到
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 安卓上有啥给力twitter客户端？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 官方就很好
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 我有点受不了官方客户端了，各种戳戳戳，戳的闹心
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 比你游得好
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不过想不通为什么穿纸尿裤游, 小宝宝会很累的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 是啊，上回我差点挂了，一下跳到深水区里了
<wangli> [  OK  ] Started Show Plymouth Boot Screen.
<wangli>          Starting File System Check on /dev/mapper/rhel_intel...e36--01-root...
<wangli> [    7.974207] ata_id (3934) used greatest stack depth: 12952 bytes left
<wangli> [  OK  ] Reached target Paths.
<wangli> systemd-fsck[3940]: fsck: error 2 (No such file or directory) while executing fsck.ext2 for /dev/mapper/rhel_intel--s3e36--01-root
<^k^> wangli:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<sou_> 点点点
<sou_> ^k^: 点
<wangli> dose anyone hit this issue when rebooting a new kernel which download from upstream?
<rungo> 有没有什么工具类似沙盒 ，可以临时指定某个程序的时区啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: tweetcaster好像不错
<iMadper> rungo: export TZ=xx/xx && your_exe_file
<iMadper> 貌似不用export
<iMadper> rungo: 反正你就这么用吧
<nyfair> 来联机游戏啦
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-5/8628dfae-e4fb-42a0-9fda-56b129b4195a.jpg
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:37
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你安全感很低啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 刚上来用test冒个泡
<imtxc> freeflying: 拜第一壕
 * imtxc 拜小dd happyaron
<dodo> 听说irc很多大牛？
<dodo> =-O前来膜拜和学习
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我如何在ｌｉｎｕｘ下更改一个分区的类型呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465734 我的硬盘分了几个区，在第一个主分区(sda1)我的文件系统是fat32，怎么做能把它改为ＮＴＦＳ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-11-06 15:40
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> sou_, .. 休息一下 ..  15:51
<sou_> 反应好慢～
<alvin_rxg> 整40分钟
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: linux会自动复用掉time_wait的连接吗？
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 母鸡
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 要是它丫的能自动回收复用，我就不用管了
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 不要拿技术问题羞辱我, 我啥都不会...
<freeflying> imtxc: 这里的壕只有 adam_magic_pack happyaron
 * imtxc 拜壕 adam_magic_pack happyaron maplebeats
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 壕都是这么谦虚么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没找到顺手的客户端，不开心。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 官方
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不喜欢UI
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 而且看list不方便
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 装GMS了? 国内市场有twitter?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 其他客户端要么慢要么长按的时候弹出一个长长的menu，不爽
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我是google play用户
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 从没用过第三方客户端的表示没感触
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 其实ios上我也不用官方，因为有神器tweetbot
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 安卓上的客户端都太工程师化了，功能堆砌太多反倒用着不顺手
<cherrot> maplebeats, 拜鹅壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝壕
<cherrot> imtxc, 拜妹帝壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹帝壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹帝壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜第一壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜当当壕
 * maplebeats 拜壕们
<maplebeats> cherrot: 快来深圳
<happyaron> maplebeats: 拜鹅壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 走之前给我妹子
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没机会啊
<maplebeats> happyaron: 要拜也拜 cherrot
 * happyaron giggles
<cherrot> maplebeats, 给我double 我当天就飞过去
<happyaron> maplebeats: 他是妹帝壕
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你妹还double
<happyaron> maplebeats: 已经拜过了
<maplebeats> cherrot: double过来送水
<cherrot> maplebeats, =。=
<cherrot> maplebeats, 把你打包喂螃蟹
<maplebeats> cherrot: 55555555555555555555555555555555
<maplebeats> cherrot: ppt怎么写才比较好
<maplebeats> 求ppt
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不写比较好~
<maplebeats> 哎，纠结了。。。今天要加班写ppt了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 直接用在线呗   你要答辩了？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 月会
<maplebeats> cherrot: 每月汇报大会，蛋都碎了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 真赞 这么多会肯定是工作严重不饱和
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 哪个公司啊，这么好，可以做点无关的事。明年招人吗？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: QQ
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 十美分工作室呀？
<blab> onlylove: 我想去参与能写进简历的项目
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的小牛刷了CM?
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有
<alvin_rxg> blab: 在十美分工作室端茶送水？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求指点，ubuntu 14.04 怎么安装 ati hd 4350显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465736 lspci | grep VGA 结果如下 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550] 从ati 下载了驱动，试了一天了，安装完都进不了桌面，反复循环输入密码 求指点啊
<^k^>  ─> ，这款显卡难道不用装驱动么？？？在附加驱动里显示没有可用的附加驱动 感觉用firefox看flash有点卡顿啊 …
<blab> alvin_rxg: 你去给十美分端茶送水去吧
<alvin_rxg> blab: 好呀，哪边美女多？我去给她们端茶送水敲背揉肩按摩送温暖
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> gfrog: 安卓还用得惯么
<maplebeats> ubuntu touch稳定版到底有没有。。
<maplebeats> 这群人的效率也太低了吧
<iMadper> maplebeats: 有啊.
<iMadper> maplebeats: bq已经快要开卖了啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2687847/ubuntu-touch-finalized-first-phones-coming-this-year.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Touch for phones finalized, first phones coming this year
<nyfair> iMac: bq是什么？
<iMadper> nyfair: bq是个手机商. 不在国内卖.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 而且只要你有你的手机系统的源码, 完全可以移植一个ubuntu touch过去.
<netsnail> 有对java工作流了解的吗？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我擦, nnd, zealer给我检测结果是不建议维修, 以为后盖弯了, 板子也弯了... nnnd
<iMadper> freeflying: 维修成本过高, 不建议维修...
<iMadper> freeflying: 看来我可以换手机了....
<O0XX> iMadper: 6p在呼唤你
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛线
<iMadper> O0XX: 买mx4吧要不
<O0XX> iMadper: mx4掉身份啊
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<cherrot> http://www.douban.com/photos/album/145994543/?qq-pf-to=pcqq.group 萌萌哒
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 锦户亮的相册-日本小仓鼠的奢华生活
<O0XX> iMadper: 香港买6泡吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 王自撸都不给你修了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 靠，我这个kernel终于快传完了
<O0XX> iMadper: 估计他们拆开里面发现主板也碎成渣渣
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我要稳定的呀，我有nexus7呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 就是主板弯了.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 稳定的? 啥意思?
<nyfair> 锤子啊，情怀妥妥的
<nyfair> 要稳定用个P安卓啊
<nyfair> nokia wp
<iMadper> 我去看看一加手机
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 5.5"要死人
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 荣耀6?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 想入电信坑了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我建议你淘宝卖了吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 如果不想修的话
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 修不了. 屏幕, 后盖, 边框, 主板 都要换新.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: MX4, 能适应5.5"的话就别考虑1+
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我去, tmd这不就是买个新的吗
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩. mx4是要考虑的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 可惜啊, 猴总的mx4出给shuduo了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩. 没事, 我可能选个电信手机.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ... 不忍心看你掉坑里啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没问题啊现在, 最差以后买iphone全网通
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 反正iphone总是有电信版
<shuduo> iMadper: 你要就给你好了，我也不着急
<iMadper> shuduo: 我还在考虑要不要换电信, 我先选选吧.
<shuduo> iMadper: 好
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 只换个屏幕凑合用算了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不行 主板断线, 现在至少有个传感器不工作了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我送修之前猜到会有这个可能了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 请允悲
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 允
<alvin_rxg> 喏
<adam_magic_pack> shuduo: iMadper MX4啥都好, 就是太大
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 哪里集合?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不支持电信.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 电信? 避之不及
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不过音质好, 推力大. 比5s强
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我这儿门口啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 地铁哪一站哪个口?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 魏公村D
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 你用mx4了？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 那我公交去, 便宜
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ok
<happyaron> cherrot: 来fb不
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不会啊, 那么大
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有你
<cherrot> happyaron, 要面基？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 没有你瞎吹什么
<happyaron> cherrot: tenzu 来
<cherrot> happyaron, fb ?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不用也知道大啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 腐败
<cherrot> happyaron, 来！
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥是，我今天被催着改case
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 腐, 你懂得
<happyaron> cherrot: 速度，地铁魏公村站D口
<happyaron> onlylove: tenzu 来
<cherrot> happyaron, 我还有半小时下班啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你改吧没关系
<onlylove> happyaron: 10号dead line,今天刚改了25%
<happyaron> cherrot: 你到这儿得多久
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油
<cherrot> happyaron, 知春路
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.jd.com/1124365.html   cc freeflying
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【华为P7-L09】华为 Ascend P7-L09 4G手机（白色）TD-LTE/FDD-LTE/CDMA2000/GSM 双卡双待双通【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<shuduo> adam_magic_pack: 我给我妈买，她就要大的，我还怕嫌mx4小呢
 * cherrot 后悔没刮胡子没理发了 
<iMadper> happyaron: p7怎么样?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不错的
<happyaron> iMadper: 反正觉得没必要买三星就是了
<iMadper> 我又不傻, 为啥买三星?
<happyaron> cherrot: 那很近啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 找人打卡，速度粗来
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯哪
<cherrot> happyaron, 不打卡 可是不太方便走
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 反正你看来得及就过来吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯哪  吃饭在哪？
<happyaron> cherrot: 就在我这附近呗
<happyaron> freeflying: 就不邀你壕了，太远
<happyaron> syq: 还有你壕也太远了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 几点到?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 疼主儿刚才给你电话时从南站过来
<cherrot> happyaron, 咋不来我附近 lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 又没有妹子，谁去
<cherrot> happyaron, 一会儿微信联系吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 好的
<cherrot> happyaron, 有妹子？？？？？！！！！
<happyaron> cherrot: 没有
<cherrot> happyaron, 哦 那我不带妹子了
<happyaron> cherrot: 你有就去你那，没有就到我这儿
<cherrot> happyaron, 我推了妹子的约来赴你的约
<happyaron> cherrot: 把妹子直接带来
<cherrot> happyaron, 有没有话题 带去干毛
<iMadper> 荣耀6要是有电信的就好了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 所以我几点到? 0_0
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 18点前吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: gfrog 为电信买了个小牛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我知道...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 大家对电信都是真爱.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不过我推荐你买个高端贵点的, 否则刚用完5k+的iPhone, 再吐槽1K的Android
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 可以买个高端的, 但是高端的都是大屏幕啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lg g3之类的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 买个5C用吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我不太喜欢5s的屏幕.
 * adam_magic_pack 这个时代对不喜欢大屏的人太不友好
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我说5C
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 5c的屏幕不跟5s一样嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不一样
<iMadper> happyaron: 那也只能更差
<iMadper> 不过华为用jdi的屏幕啊... 扣分
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 锤子吧, 5寸NFC
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不... 宁愿一加
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 5.5".....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: nexus 5
<iMadper> happyaron: nexus系列基本全都是垃圾吧?
<happyaron> iMadper: 反正nexus5算得上诚意之作
<happyaron> 别的没见过啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 买1+的话就傻×了不是
<iMadper> happyaron: rax用的一加....
<iMadper> 还是rex?
<happyaron> iMadper: 木法
<happyaron> iMadper: 做工上华为P系列没得说，体验也还好。但不太适合用来刷机折腾。
<happyaron> 要折腾的话还是换别的吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不折腾啊. 我都不root
<wangli> iMadper, 你手机呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 貌似只能p7了...
<iMadper> wangli: 坏了.
<wangli> iMadper, 修好没有
<wangli> 噢
<iMadper> wangli: 修不了. 屏幕, 后盖, 边框, 主板 都要换新.
<happyaron> iMadper: 反正你体验下华为那系统，能接受的话硬件没问题。
<iMadper> happyaron: okay.
<wangli> iMadper, 晕 吃手机呢
<wangli> iMadper, 记得不是新手机才半年吧
<iMadper> wangli: 摔了
<wangli> iMadper, 赞
<happyaron> wangli: 他就是想换新的了
<happyaron> wangli: 管那么多细节干嘛
<wangli> happyaron, 也是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 想在ubuntu下学php开发，用什么开发软件方便 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465737 想在ubuntu下学php开发，用什么开发软件方便？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shizhi2829 — 2014-11-06 17:44
<onlylove> happyaron: 别闹，我18点30刚下班，从西二旗到知春路倒是不远，不过也快19点10分了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 没事不管你啦
<freeflying> happyaron: 你这样谁都远
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我还得几分钟出门
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 是叫兽临时电话我俩
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1522701
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【自译】2ch：点错了的科技树，11区绅士开发出吸尘器飞机杯 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<cherrot> 11区强大的智商
<nyfair> cherrot: 妹子壕快去试下，我帮你代购
<happyaron> cherrot: tenzu 马上就到了
<happyaron> cherrot: 你也差不多该出门了吧
<mile> j #ruby
<cherrot> nyfair, 我不需要呀~
<cherrot> happyaron, 马上
<cherrot> happyaron, 我做摆渡车到黄庄然后过去
<cherrot> happyaron, 卧槽来不及做摆渡车了
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你妹，我没用电信啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack:
<gfrog> imtxc: 一般般，没水果好用，我讨厌戳戳戳，戳完还要到下面去按返回键
<kandu> \q: ping
<kandu> \q: 你觉得，要不要给 return 也自动加上 module 前缀呢？ bind 的话因为是 ppx 插入的，用户没法指定，所以允许用 attr 指定。毕竟 let open module 不方便且作用范围太大。 return 的话，用户可明确指定。我就犹豫要不要加 module 前缀了
<kandu> \q: https://bitbucket.org/zandoye/ok_monad
<^k^> ⇪ t: zandoye / ok_monad — Bitbucket
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2m0mIEQDbAAB_bPt141EAALrDALm1dkAAH-E328.jpg 感觉像是来了个奸细
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 升级了14.04,xrdp不支持了..求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465742 登陆后一把叉 统计信息: 发表于 由 ChinaHeart — 2014-11-06 19:15
<yunfan> 看简明教程就行了
<yunfan> 然后把标准库都学下
<yunfan> kandu: ping
<kandu> yunfan: pong
<kandu> yunfan: 那消息，还没找到来源
<kandu> yunfan: 不过既然已经选择缩进作为语法单元了。还是不加的好
<yunfan> kandu: 哪个消息?
<yunfan> kandu: 我是想问你 宏扩展哪家的比较快
<yunfan> 只要够用就行
<kandu> yunfan: 你说的，龟叔说要加多行 statement lambda么
<kandu> yunfan: ocaml 比较快和好吧
<yunfan> kandu: 毛 我问小型的
<kandu> yunfan: 还是 ocaml
<kandu> yunfan: lisp 做研究用好，实际不行
<yunfan> kandu: ocaml太大了  我要libxx这样 纯粹是文本替换的
<yunfan> 跟m4差不多那种
<kandu> yunfan: 那就用 m4 好啦
 * iMadper 在学rust
<ArchStacker> git checkout -p会对所有的改变进行一一询问。怎么样能让它把diff整合在一起让我自己解决冲突那
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鸡精 : 两只母鸡在聊天,看到一只公鸡无精打彩的走来,母鸡问:"咋地了?没精神?" 公鸡说:"做点生意！" 母鸡问:"做啥生意累这德性啊?" 公鸡不好意思的说:"嗯……卖点鸡精……"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我想在Ubuntu下做java开发，但是有个别中文文字打不出来，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465743 我接触Ubuntu不久，想要在Ubuntu下做java开发，我的系统是Ubuntu 14.0.4 LTS 英文版本的，在打字的时候有几个别的字打不出来，我现在就是在Ubuntu系统下发的贴，大家
<hoxily> pity: 分离成功了吗？
<hoxily> jusss: PING
<hoxily> jusss: 这篇文章在说什么呢？ http://www.cnblogs.com/fzwudc/archive/2011/04/19/2020982.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 陈年译稿——一个面向Scheme程序员的monad介绍 - 没一句正经的业余程序员 - 博客园
<pity> hoxily: 不好意思刚看到，没弄成功。那个程序会写两种编码是和一个作为参数的配置文件有关，程序 stderr 的一部分是来自那个配置文件的，所以写了两种不同的编码
<jusss> hoxily: 我没看懂cps,所以这篇文章看不懂
<jusss> continuation passing style 好像是这么拼的
<jusss> hoxily: 你会Py吗
<hoxily> jusss: 会用python算大整数+-*
<simon__> 我用Ubuntu上网络课 麦克风怎么没声音 说话的时候语音设置里面能看到那个声音的条条在动 但是在网页上就是检测不到麦克风
<hoxily> jusss: 拿来当计算器用不错
<hoxily> jusss: 乘幂则是 x**y (pow(x, y))
<jzp113> 在吗
<jzp113> 昨天那个OOXX
<jzp113> 那个问题有个大神解决了
<jusss> hoxily: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2172121196
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 敢爆么，你最想压倒的女明星是谁_武动乾坤吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> hoxily: json xml是什么呀
<hoxily> jusss: json请看 http://json.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: JSON
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.baidu.com/baidu?wd=xml&tn=monline_dg
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ xml_百度搜索
<onlylove> jusss: 你居然不知道xml和json？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他知道编译原理，他知道汇编，他知道 8086，他知道 embed
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这世界太恐怖了……
<onlylove> 我觉得我知道的太多了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不要跟喜欢跳级的人说话
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 他跳的太厉害点……
 * alvin_rxg 还不是因为这儿几个推崇 lisp 的傻逼教坏的
<onlylove> 不是，其实我觉得lisp还好……
<onlylove> 但是貌似很多我觉得很基础的东西他不知道……
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 这和 lisp 没关系吧。民科什么都能拿来标榜的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不是说 lisp。而是上来就让人 sicp/lisp 然后直接跳 parse 啥的
<onlylove> 疯了……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我只是看他聊天机器人啥都写的有模有样了，我还不会呢
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: ...  就匹配了一个字符串而已……还有模有样
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我连那个都不会
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 正则表达式
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我没别的意思，我不会bot啥的，没概念
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: irc 机器人还好吧。就是对特定字符串进行回应而已。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 更新到1504 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465744 已更新到1504，不错！ 好像没有什么变化。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2014-11-06 22:32
<jusss> kandu: 为什么就连cl自己各种cl的函数都不一样，elisp和sbcl的read都不一样
<jusss> kandu: clisp和sbcl在toplevel定义变量都不一样
<onlylove> jusss: 因为他们觉得其他lisp方言是异端
<kandu> jusss: 我是民科啊。问我会把你教坏的。为了关心你，爱护你。我决定等你基础扎实后再来祸害你。现在还是不说了吧
<onlylove> kandu: 现在能祸害赶紧，等基础扎实了没准就祸害不了了
<hoxily> 坏蛋
<GODDOG> 你们的形象都好高大 好伟岸 lol
<jusss> read只能读取流在sbcl里，在elisp里却能读取字符串
<jusss> clisp里toplevel可用setq设置变量，但在sbcl里只能用defvar定义用setq修改，因为toplevel的变量就是dynamical scope的自由变量
<kandu> onlylove: 不是不想祸害啊，是有心无力呢。问的问题，其实我都不懂。为了掩饰我其实不懂，所以吹些牛逼，说些大话，跳个大神好糊弄过去。前些天他叫我大神大湿的时候，我都已经说实话：没本事，只会跳大神。他还是要瞎叫，那我只好跳给他看了。好了，我这跳大神，是跳给他一人看的。你们不要误会就好。
<cherrot> happyaron, 竟然没睡
<skh_> hi
<^k^> skh_:点点点.  00:47
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-07
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu14.04热键跟shell脚本绑定问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465751 请教大家一个问题，我在一个shell脚本中启动Firefox,然后这个目录也在系统目录里面，直接在终端输入脚本可以打开一个Firefox,但我在热键里面为这个脚本设置一个热键，命令设置为这个脚本，然后按这个
<^k^>  ─> 热键，打不开Firefox,但是我把这个热键的命令设置为Firefox，按热键又可以。请问一下这是怎么回事呢？ 统 …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465752 想搭建ftp服务器 按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=1900配置后 新建用户无法登陆,但默认用户和匿名可以,更改用户组到ftp后仍无效,不知道什么问题.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 x565178035 — 2014-11-07 8:01
<skh_> lotus 的注册为什么没反应？
<skh_> hi
<^k^> skh_:点点点.  08:37
<roylez> lainme: 早啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 对等要求 : 丈夫:"你什么时候才能烧得出像你妈妈那样一手好菜?"妻子；"很简单,等你挣的钱像我爸爸那样多的时候！ " 
<skh_> hi
<^k^> skh_:点点点.  09:12
<skh_> 优客易莲不能用了么？
<skh_> 管理员在么？
<skh_> 我……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 在14.04中装了isc-dhcp-server，为啥做server isc-dhcp-server fail? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465753 start: Job failed to start 统计信息: 发表于 由 fairy795 — 2014-11-07 9:33
<freeflying> iMadper: 5c待机怎么样
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41782
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Don's be evil, 360!
<freeflying> onlylove: solidot还搞360啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不知道啊, 5s还可以啦
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨天本来下单荣耀6了, 不够后来取消了
<freeflying> iMadper: 新出得G7更不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 我去看看去
<iMadper> freeflying: 先说买的到嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper: 真不知道，现在都玩比谁low
<O0XX> iMadper: 买酷派大神
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在买个手机, 要么就是没货, 要么就是要抢购, 要么就是加价买套餐, 要么就是预售需要订购
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 什么时候买个手机都这么难了!
<freeflying> iMadper: 还得买水果
<freeflying> O0XX: 大神F1咋样
<iMadper> freeflying: 水果也不好买啊, 6很难买到吧? 我倒是想买unlock的sprint
<O0XX> freeflying: 水木神机啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 老桑搞了日版，貌似无压力啊
<iMadper> freeflying: g7怎么用高通了?
<freeflying> O0XX: 能刷miui不
<iMadper> freeflying: 日版不能偷拍啊
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
 * O0XX 现在这种情况下，就得日淘，淘的多赚的多
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> freeflying: miui估计困难吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 日淘一个爱风吧
<freeflying> O0XX: gms能搞上去吗
<iMadper> O0XX: 都说了, 日版不能偷拍啊, 这怎么用??!!
<O0XX> freeflying: GMS肯定没问题
<freeflying> O0XX: 那屏幕比较蛋疼啊，自从用了高清屏，再看普屏很爽
<freeflying> 不爽
<freeflying> O0XX: 不过价格倒是很便宜
<freeflying> iMadper: 大不了越狱好了
<O0XX> freeflying: 看看f2
<freeflying> O0XX: f2还没电信版吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我想弄个不折腾的...
<iMadper> freeflying: O0XX: htc butterfly s
<O0XX> freeflying: 你现在是电信用户了？
<freeflying> O0XX: 电信和联通用户，电信主要用来上网
<iMadper> 现在的手机没有物理按键, 然后占用屏幕的一大条空间放三个按键, 这是有病吧?
<iMadper> 再这样我要报警了啊
<freeflying> iMadper: mate7秒光
<iMadper> freeflying: 太大饿了
<iMadper> 太大了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog: 小牛用得爽伐
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/596697
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 新低价：SONY 索尼 Xperia Z Ultra XL39H（6.44寸、1080P、三防）智能手机 三色可选 用券低至1799元包邮，赠移动电源_易迅网优惠_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 没啥感脚呢还
<freeflying> gfrog: 不支持电信
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总竟然转投电信了
<freeflying> gfrog: 流量便宜啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 89包299得套餐
<freeflying> gfrog: 等北京联通的合约到期就开始主用电信了
<freeflying> iMadper: 看来我还是P7算了
<iMadper> freeflying: p7还不如荣耀6呢
<garycruise> android 还算sony好 我觉得
<freeflying> iMadper: 荣耀6没电信啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的ip6用电信啊.
<freeflying> iMadper: 再搞个5c?
<iMadper> freeflying: 也行
<freeflying> iMadper: 肾6待机不如p7啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信卡要当热点用的
<iMadper> garycruise: sony自家手机用自家旗舰传感器然后只能拍出垃圾照片, 不如其他厂家优化得好...
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<iMadper> freeflying: 高大上.
<freeflying> gfrog: 屌丝啊
<garycruise> 人家是m档
<garycruise> 如果不会用确实比自动优化的要擦
<garycruise> 比如大晚上 设个iso50 就是一团黑了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你小牛电池能坚持多久
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 什么是网关？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465755 电信宽带上网，网关在什么地方？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubcom — 2014-11-07 10:18
<iMadper> garycruise: 手机拍照, 晚上还不自动设置好? 我想玩摄影自己带单反了.
<iMadper> garycruise: 手机拍照要简单, 快.
<eexp> iMadper: 有啥好玩的没。
<iMadper> eexp: 有啊, 我最近特别悲剧, 算不算好玩的?
<garycruise> 只是一个比方而已.sony
<eexp> 如果悲剧，写成小说，我看看。
<iMadper> eexp: ... 没时间啊.
<garycruise> sony自动模式也很好的说.
<eexp> 最近没看见哈皮了
<garycruise> 这个都是个人喜好,没必要达成一致
<iMadper> 成像质量差可是有目共睹的... ... ...
<eexp> 屌丝才玩单反。
<skh_> 有抢3c的么？
<iMadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.3.uzRdUT&id=40716939062&abbucket=_AB-M32_B15&acm=03054.1003.1.113321&uuid=c2elbtza_y/2GDEbr%20DUCAXTVv0oziiIW&abtest=_AB-LR32-PV32_899&scm=1003.1.03054.ITEM_40716939062_113321&pos=2  这个
<eexp> 草，不贴短url的，都踢了。
<O0XX> iMadper: 成像差一定是你不会用...高端的东西，能叫差么？
<garycruise> http://milegao.com/blog/2014/08/28/view/
<iMadper> 不行, 太差了
<^k^> garycruise: ⇪ View | milegao
<garycruise> 你可以看看我自己拍的
<garycruise> xperia z1
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个还不如大神F1划算了，都是普屏
<eexp> O0XX: 蛤蟆？
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂. 我还是买 htc butterfly s好了
<O0XX> eexp:啥？
<eexp> ？？
<eexp> 难道是nyfair?
<skh_> 怎么都聊手机了？
<garycruise> 不知道这能不能算成像好了,对于一个手机
<iMadper> garycruise: 我的手机在维修点, 不然真可以跟你比一下什么都不设置随手一拍还是在特别抖动的情况下, 我的手机的成像质量.
<garycruise> iphone我也一直在用
<garycruise> 真心觉得摄影sony强
<archl> 没有过1000的手机。
<garycruise> 其他的我没用过就不说了
<garycruise> 现在只有iphone6和Z3
<O0XX> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/966898.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【樱桃KC104】樱桃（Cherry） KC104 彩虹键帽 匹配MX-Board 2.0【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> O0XX: 恶俗
<skh_> 据说小可乐照相很牛的
<iMadper> O0XX: 恶俗 + 娘炮
<O0XX> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1200119.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【TteSPORTS曜越EA-MTC-AKCSIL-37】Tt（Tt eSPORTS 斗龙）金属键帽38键 全键盘 机械键盘键帽【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> O0XX: 金属键帽触感一定不好...
<skh_> 不过手机相机要那么好也没用
<iMadper> O0XX: 买黑同吧
<iMadper> O0XX: http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/16629640/T2H8szXjpXXXXXXXXX_!!16629640.gif
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ image/gif
<skh_> 干脆开个手机频道吧
<garycruise> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<garycruise> 升级14.10后 改个compiz设置就直接只剩桌面
<garycruise> 太不稳定了
<skh_> 可能你设置冲突了
<garycruise> 而且所有命令都没有用
<iMadper> 升级上来的, 出问题正常.
<archl> iMadper:  自助茶餐厅存在吗？
<iMadper> O0XX: 过些天我借个firefoxOS的平板来玩玩.
<garycruise> 只有重新做个账户
<O0XX> iMadper: 这你都能借到...
<iMadper> archl: 不知道诶, 我去的茶餐厅都不是自助的
<O0XX> iMadper: 厉害
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<garycruise> 同样的设置 有时候又没有问题
<garycruise> 所以应该不是设置问题
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过firefoxOS的东西, 都是特别低端的货.
<O0XX> iMadper: 不过一个只能上网的平板应该也没啥玩头
<iMadper> O0XX: 你还想能干嘛? 至少能看4chan啊
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 壕早。。
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 早, 忘了给你发了... 我现在给你发
<gfrog> freeflying: 买了个照片打印机，以后出门自己打明信片，哈哈
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> gfrog: 膜拜, lg的?
<archl> iMadper:  准备学习那种断食生活
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 还说问你呢。
<iMadper> archl: 别闹了...
<gfrog> iMadper: 办工厂的
<iMadper> gfrog: 啊? 不认识..
<archl> iMadper: 哈哈。我现在进食时间太长了。
<gfrog> iMadper: lg那个太萌了，哄妹子合适，自己用太娘
<O0XX> gfrog: 办公厂是啥？
<gfrog> O0XX: 佳能
<iMadper> gfrog: 别人说你太娘了, 你就说 "讨厌啦, 人家不理你啦嘛~"
<skh_> 谁用ubuntukylin了？
<gfrog> iMadper: 卧槽
<kandu> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> kandu: 多谢大湿称赞.
<freeflying> gfrog: 高级啊
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 泥坑=鞋厂 骚尼=家电厂 佳能=办工厂
<iMadper> gfrog: ... .... ..... 败家先锋
<iMadper> 佳能难道不是感动厂?
<gfrog> iMadper: 也叫感动厂
<O0XX> gfrog:为啥叫办公厂？
<gfrog> iMadper: 就像骚尼也叫大法
<gfrog> O0XX: 丫造复印机打印机比较多啊
<freeflying> O0XX: https://lists.linuxcontainers.org/pipermail/lxc-devel/2014-November/010817.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: [lxc-devel] LXD an "hypervisor" for containers (based on liblxc)
<gfrog> O0XX: 应该叫办公器材长
<gfrog> O0XX: 应该叫办公器材厂
<freeflying> The main features and I'm sure I'll be forgetting some are:
<freeflying>  - Secure by default (unprivileged containers, apparmor, seccomp, ...)
<freeflying>  - Image based workflow (no more locally built rootfs)
<freeflying>  - Support for online snapshotting, including running state (with CRIU)
<freeflying>  - Support for live migration
<freeflying>  - A simpler command line experience
<freeflying> O0XX: 贵司这创新力真让人捉急啊
<freeflying> gfrog: ^^
<gfrog> freeflying: C社都忙着玩juju呢
<iMadper> freeflying:  lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 这些玩意不上档次，没人玩
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有从lxc迁移过去的动力
<freeflying> gfrog: 不会吧，这玩意是贵司新toy啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 您看orangebox如何？
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: sent
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: ok
<O0XX> freeflying: 除了live migration以外都是docker有的吧？
<freeflying> gfrog: 看了，上上周，贵司一哥们从boston拖着来国内转了一圈
<freeflying> O0XX: 对，我现在只是好奇那个所谓得live migration是咋整的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是说丫是上届ODS的toy，现在又咋样
<freeflying> lol
<O0XX> freeflying:嗯，container的live migration做出来可有点吊..
<O0XX> freeflying: vm好赖有个东西/进程可以suspend...
<qiao_wfh> iMadper_wtf: 好的，我下周一去公司了给HR
<iMadper_wtf> qiao_wfh: 赞!
<freeflying> gfrog: juju估计会被coreos干死
<freeflying> O0XX: 看它具体的实现才才知道是不是真的
<skh_> xchat 的频道列表窗口怎么关闭？
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: emm？你要重回帽帽？
<freeflying> O0XX: 不过ns里的进城也可以这么干啊
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 我亲戚.
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道…… 压力大
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 不过我倒真想回去啊...
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 走起啊
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 一起走?
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 无爱
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: ....
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 不懂kernel，进不去高大上公司
<freeflying> gfrog: juju跟CoreOS比太大了，CoreOS这玩意sa很喜欢，这也是docker为啥能火的原因
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: ...
<O0XX> freeflying: gfrog 我觉得就是名字起的不好...国内人不愿意用
 * O0XX "你平时上班玩什么啊？" "玩juju啊"
<freeflying> O0XX: 跟名字无关啊，当初我在得时候还鼓吹，现在贵司在国内没人在意这个了
<gfrog> O0XX: “婉儿鸠鸠啊”
<freeflying> O0XX: 估计你现在用度娘去搜juju，大多数信息都和我相关 lol
<gfrog> O0XX: “玩儿鸠鸠啊”
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<roylez> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<O0XX> 简介：JUJU（1976年2月14日生），日本女创作歌手。所属公司为日本索尼音乐娱乐。身高166-167厘米。于日本广岛县庄原市出生，于京都渡过学生时代，高中后(18岁)单身前往纽约生活。
<roylez> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<archl> roylez freeflying  乐猴 是什么东西来着？
<freeflying> archl: 晚上请我吃饭吧
<freeflying> archl: 也别瑞吉的自助了，就我住的地方的自助
<archl> freeflying:  ... 你在哪里？
<freeflying> archl: 南海大道
<O0XX> freeflying: 你在深圳？
<archl> freeflying: 希尔顿酒店么。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 快去陪侯总
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 不去看珠海航展么？
<skh_> 你们都认识吗？
<freeflying> O0XX: 不去啊，年纪大了，对那东西不感兴趣
<archl> freeflying:  距离我 25公里
<freeflying> archl: 你福田？
<archl> freeflying: 嗯。
<freeflying> 下午去企鹅
<archl> freeflying: 去企鹅救 maplebeats 吧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 去企鹅？ 去那买q币有优惠么？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在那生意不行了
<freeflying> gfrog: 企鹅部门
<O0XX> freeflying: 忽悠企鹅买arm?
<freeflying> O0XX: 他们自己感兴趣了啊
<iMadper_wtf> freeflying: 苹果支持付费换新机
<freeflying> iMadper_wtf: 那你正好换个吧
<iMadper_wtf> freeflying: 昂, 2100就够
<iMadper_wtf> freeflying: 我觉得还能接受
<freeflying> iMadper_wtf: 这个deal不错
<iMadper_wtf> freeflying: 是啊.
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 换一个苹果婊
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: ....
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 魔兽世界出现问题，求教！顺问，有成功的没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465758 命令： wine Wow-64.exe -opengl 可以进入界面，但有提示，显卡驱动已过期，可以进入到角色选择界面，过程当中，输出信息如下： fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x3d4000 0 0x23fce0 4 fixme:winhttp
<^k^>  ─> :WinHttpDetectAutoProxyConfigUrl discovery via DHCP not supported fixme:mpr:WNetGetUniversalNameW (L"Z:\\home\\sen\\Downloads\\Bcloud\\Wow\\d …
<ycz> test. I am here now.
<ycz> who can help me
<ycz> ?
<ycz> 中文
<ycz> syq
<ycz> quit
<iMadper_wtf> ..
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 是你没包括维修费用？
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 啥?
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 王自撸回来的钱谁付？
<roylez> archl: 渣渣你就是个渣渣
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 就是换机不包含维修费用？
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 他们.
<archl> roylez:  乐乐你也差不多呀。
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 还是没听懂
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 那还行，良心企业
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  。。。。。
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 是啊.
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  你修好之后+2100吗？
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 修好之后为啥还要换?
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 谁知道呢。。。
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 坏手机给苹果, 同时给苹果2100块钱, 然后苹果给我个官翻的手机啊.
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 我以为你换到一个 iphone6 新机
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 不行... iphone6没货都
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  没有新的，有翻修的呀
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 没政策支持.
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 给你个官翻的i5s?
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 昂, 应该是.
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 富士康员工说，错了，就当翻修的内部卖掉了
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 还赠送一年保修.
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 听不懂.
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  出错成本代工厂复杂
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 我还以为是个i6p
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 还是没听懂...
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 官翻都保修一年的
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: .. ...
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 情况不一样, 不是买个官翻.
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 有差别么
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  呃。苹果就靠这个赚钱呀。
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 有
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: iphone没有官翻销售.
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 我这是走的保修通道.
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 只要坏的足够了，返还就行了`
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 什么叫 返还就行了  ?
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 说明坏的不够多~ 质量还是可以的
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • mac dropbox 代理设置教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465759 第一步： 安装好dropbox，单击dropbox图标，然后选中右下角设置图标-->选中“首选项...” 图片1.jpg 第二步：选择网络，然后选择更改设置 图片2.jpg 第三步： 代理服务器设置：手动 代理服务器类型：
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 返还给消费者团体呀
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 帮我解释一下 archl 说的是啥?
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  亚马逊 kindle 曾大规模的卖官翻
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 。。。
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 今天你晕头了么。
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 看不懂……老实说，他说的很难理解
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 我每天都晕头啊...
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 至于官翻，iphone是有销售的
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 不然苹果翻它作甚
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 全部用来维修时换机.
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 比如, 你的wifi有问题, 直接给你个认证过的官翻, 然后坏的拿回去慢慢修.
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 你看apple官网的官翻页面, 没有卖iphone的
<archl> onlylove:  ...
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 无所谓了，反正就是卖自己翻新的东西
<onlylove> archl: 点点啥，经常为了理解你一句话要费半天时间才知道个大概，后来干脆不猜了，太浪费时间 cc iMadper_wtf
<iMadper_wtf> 我是真猜不透了..
<archl> iMadper_wtf  坏掉的机器还给苹果然后修好后返还给消费者，如果修好的太多了，就当官方翻新卖了。
<iMadper_wtf> 返还  这个词用的太有问题了
<onlylove> 喵的，昨晚上改了半天代码，今天和我说，换build了！
<onlylove> 拿测试当猴子呢！
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 。应该用什么词
<onlylove> dead line还是周一！
<onlylove> 逼我加班的节奏么
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 没有单个词来用, 应该用个长句来说.
<archl> iMadper_wtf: :( 好吧我错了
<freeflying> iMadper_wtf: 直接弄个肾6plus
<iMadper_wtf> freeflying: 你自己都知道plus是个坑...
<iMadper_wtf> freeflying: 还让我买...
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 直接弄个肾6plus
<freeflying> iMadper_wtf: 至少待机好
<freeflying> iMadper_wtf: 水果真应该稍微厚点，电池搞到2500
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 是不是坑不知道，我认识一妹子看到6以后和自己的4比了下，就哭天喊地的要换
<O0XX> onlylove: 女人嘛，都喜欢大的
<O0XX> onlylove: 你懂的
<iMadper_wtf> freeflying: 然后内存换成2g
 * archl 不懂，什么都不懂。
<roylez> freeflying: 送我一个 http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Amazon Echo - Official site - Request an invitation 价格:$199$99Prime members sav
<O0XX> freeflying: 送我一个 http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 送我一个 http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo
 * adam_magic_pack 看看是什么东西
<roylez> adam_magic_pack 你这英文渣就免了吧
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你才渣
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 买了啥?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 买了个表
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 苹果婊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<abc_> 可恶的老师
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 要来企鹅？
<maplebeats> 发错了
<maplebeats> freeflying:
<maplebeats> freeflying: 欢迎贵宾来访啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋啥时候去袋鼠国？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: CA好还是AU好?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: AU，除非你耐寒且会说法语
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 倾向CA啊, 北美, 物价便宜, 口音不怪
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 不大耐寒 sigh
 * O0XX 我喜欢CA
<onlylove> O0XX: 那个echo，是个啥啊……
<O0XX> onlylove: 全向mic，家庭语音助手...
<O0XX> onlylove: 首先你要有个大房子...
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 蛋壕要出国了么
 * onlylove 拜大房子壕 O0XX
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 吹牛又不交税...
 * O0XX 拜大房子壕 adam_magic_pack roylez freeflying iMadper_wtf
<O0XX> onlylove: 你拜错了人，按上面的重新拜
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: nnnnd
 * onlylove O0XX 拜大房子壕 adam_magic_pack roylez freeflying iMadper_wtf O0XX
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我看也是, 找个CA最南端城市待着
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我不怕冷...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我没肉御寒, 不行啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 然后一不小心就到了USA地界了？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 给我签证我去建设北极圈我都认了
<onlylove> O0XX: 北极圈啊，greenland啊，冰岛也可以吧
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 美加有协议，电子签证直接进入美国
<O0XX> onlylove: 说了要在加国
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 没法工作嘛, 所以没法长待
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 大家拿不是宣称 like US, but better 么
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 干嘛还去美国工作
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 多伦多渥太华都在最南端
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 去吧
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 回来也是歪果仁了
<onlylove> WTF! 刚收到公司邮件，居然是和珍爱网合作的邮件！
<O0XX> onlylove: 脱单有望啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://jandan.net/2014/11/06/stomach-churning.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ [重口警示] 巴西男子肠内取出一米多长的活鱼
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 怎么进去的?
<roylez> O0XX: 上面这个链接是给你的
<O0XX> roylez: 你第一时间想到的是淡淡而不是我已经出卖了你了
 * gfrog 拜大房子壕 adam_magic_pack roylez freeflying iMadper_wtf
<roylez> O0XX: 对你俩都有用处
<roylez> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<O0XX> gfrog: 基娃娃
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> O0XX: OOXX
<onlylove> gfrog: ccie 蛙，突然想起个问题来，那个圆锥半圆锥的，说的是啥来着？dns还是啥
<gfrog> O0XX: adam_magic_pack amazon echo是个啥？
<gfrog> onlylove: NAT么？
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove: 说的是nat防火墙.
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 家庭siri
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，对，是是是，谢谢
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 买了个啥
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 退掉了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: “echo 来个黄段子”
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: “ok echo, 来个黄段子”
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 直接去苹果官方, 2100块钱换新机.
<cherrot> roylez, 拜大房子壕主席
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 赞
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 壕
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 你有更好的选择?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 买个apple care再换是不是更划算?
<O0XX> gfrog: mx4
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 摔了换肾6p
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 都坏了, 谁还给你apple care啊?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 过保了不给买
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你当apple care说买就买啊
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 在保
 * O0XX 吃饭
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 过保了?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: apple又不是傻蛋
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 在保啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 网上买又不用检查再买吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 他没过保
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 是嘛?
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 在保啊，那电话/网上买care啊
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 然后就可以加少量钱换新机了?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 口亨
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 目测是，除非丫说买了care之内多少天意外损坏不负责
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 你就说你买了care太高兴了然后坐弯了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 扌莫扌莫
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf:你就说你买了care太高兴了然后变弯了
<iMadper_wtf> .... ...
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 然后他们就想到 他们老板也变弯了，估计就直接给你换肾6p
<iMadper_wtf> .. ...
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: adam_magic_pack: 手机购买60天内才能买apple care
<iMadper_wtf> http://store.apple.com/cn_icbc/product/S4728CH/A/applecare-plus-%E5%85%A8%E6%96%B9%E4%BD%8D%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E8%AE%A1%E5%88%92%E9%80%82%E7%94%A8%E4%BA%8E-iphone
<^k^> iMadper_wtf: ⇪ AppleCare+ 全方位服务计划适用于 iPhone - Apple Store（中国） 价格:
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: http://support.apple.com/zh-cn/HT5691?locale=zh_CN
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 如何了解我是否符合购买 AppleCare 协议的条件？ - Apple 支持
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 那是applecare+
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 哦...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 那个包含了人为意外, 几百就换新机了
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 哦...
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  iMadper_wtf 的那个已经到了 apple 手里了
<iMadper_wtf> 没有啊, archl 在zealer手里啊
<archl> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.techug.com/proud-be-a-programmmer
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 你应该去问问最近是不是有 变弯 的特殊优惠政策
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 没.
<^k^> ⇪ t: 我喜欢程序员这份差事！ | 程序师
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 我了解不多, 你自己算下
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: apple care的连接, 点进去就是care+...
<gfrog> iMadper_wtf: 最简单就是打电话问问撒
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 恩, 我是打算文.
<iMadper_wtf> gfrog: 问.
<iMadper_wtf> 保外维修: iPhone 5s, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5: 1998
<lainme> roylez: 早
<kh_> hi
<^k^> kh_:点点点.  12:03
<kh_> 大家好
<^k^> kh_:点点点.  12:07
<archl> roylez:  http://the-toast.net/2014/11/05/article-something-wouldnt-normally-period-time/#idc-container  To conclude, I'm horrible.
<^k^> archl: ⇪ My Article On Doing Something I Wouldn’t Normally Do For A Period of Time zz: About Author by Claire Blechman Claire Blechman is an honorable-mention-winning writer. Her work has appeared in The Fiction Desk, Interrobang, the Ploughshares blog, and the Vault Guide to
<kh_> what？
<archl> iMadper_wtf: 还真的是下午去自助茶市 15元，随意吃3个半小时呀
<archl> 噢看错，3个小时。嗯。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ...
<dodo> 有没有黑客或者网络方面的IRC频道推荐？
<dodo1> 有没有黑客或者网络方面的IRC频道推荐？
<archl> onlylove_:  准备去吃饭，但是我很无聊
 * jasonjang is away: away
<iMadper_wtf> qiao_wfh: 你们现在随意wfh?
<iMadper_wtf> archl: 不错.
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  吃了，就到明天中午再吃东西
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:04:44)
<iMadper_wtf> jasonjang: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<jasonjang> iMadper_wtf, ok, i'd check up now. i'm sorry
<iMadper_wtf> Jack77213: :-)
<onlylove_> O0XX: 会css选择器不？
<roylez> onlylove_: 2分钟就学会了
<onlylove_> roylez: 我现在心情烦躁，2小时能学会就行
<onlylove_> http://www.w3school.com.cn/cssref/css_selectors.asp
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ CSS 选择器参考手册
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove_> leeeee: 妹子好
<leeeee> 你们是不是放假中
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请帮忙，如何找到黑屏ubuntu桌面目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465761 我现在ubuntu12.04黑屏了，之前我在其他分区安装了ubuntu12.04进入后，找不到黑屏ubuntu的桌面目录。请帮忙！！！谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnlscnls — 2014-11-07 14:02
<onlylove_> leeeee: 我在上班，他们有没有放假不清楚
<onlylove_> leeeee: 哦，有在家上班的
<leeeee> onlylove_：嗯
<leeeee> 贵圈如此冷清啊今天
<iMadper_wtf> leeeee: 半放假
<leeeee> == 啥叫半放假啊
<garycruise> 这里没学生吗
<lainme> 为什么这时候会放假
<vipzrx> 大家好，请教一个问题。 现在想在emacs中用gtalk 在主页上看到这样一句话，Add MELPA as a package archive if you haven't already done so, type M-x list-packages and install the jabber package.
<vipzrx>  
<vipzrx> M-x list-packages 之后显示的名字没有jabber
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 添加melpa了嘛?
<vipzrx>  Add MELPA as a package archive  这个该怎么操作呢？
<iMadper_wtf> Add MELPA as a package archive if you haven't already done so.  <-   你确定这步做了?
<vipzrx> 我觉得是我没有添加的MELPA的缘故，
<vipzrx> 没有作这步
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 那就去做啊.
<vipzrx> 网页涮不开
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx:   jabber             20141031.... available  melpa      A Jabber client for Emacs.   melpa里面有.
<leeeee> 北京不是在开会么
<vipzrx> 该怎么作呢？
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 我可以告诉你, 不过这个应该你自己查.
<vipzrx> 我现在网页刷不开，irc里面也不能截图
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 你截图干嘛?
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 添加一个repo就行了.
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: (add-to-list 'package-archives '("melpa" . "http://melpa.milkbox.net/packages/") t)
<^k^> iMadper_wtf: ⇪ Package Listing
<vipzrx> 证明我去查资料了，可是网络打不还
<vipzrx> 谢谢
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 网都不行了, 还折腾emacs? 先去折腾网络啊... 你中毒太深~ :-)
<vipzrx> 在.emacs中添加了之后，需要重启emacs吗？
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 你试试执行哪句话然后可以不
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 如果执行了还不行, 那就重启.
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: eval-buffer应该可以搞定.
<vipzrx> 我试试
<onlylove_> lainme: apec会议，保证北京蓝天，限行放假
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋你要送我啥啊
<iMadper_wtf> 党国真是厉害, 说蓝就蓝.
<lainme> onlylove_: 幸福啊。还可以放假。我的快递都延期了
<vipzrx> iMadper_wtf: eval-buffer可以的
<onlylove_> lainme: 我不放
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove_: 你不放也是在这里吹水嘛~ 还可以啦~
<vipzrx> iMadper_wtf: Other versions: 20141031.1155 (installed), 20141031.1155 (installed). 装多了
<leeeee> onlylove_：是保证天蓝么  亚信峰会上海也放假了
<vipzrx> 这里的网，要么不动，要动起来，这个厉害
<vipzrx> 该怎么把多余安装的删掉呢
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 找到, 按d 按x 按yes + ret
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: wtf壕
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 脚本转图形界面，提权的好方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465764 老脚本里面多处有sudo行，改成不要终端执行， 采用desktop启动 。 脚本里面需要预先判断情况，根据结果才提权。所以不好直接在desktop里面使用gksudo。 全部把sudo改gksudo是不行的，会导致每次都要输入密
<^k^>  ─> 码。 想到一个好用的方法： 在第一个sudo的行，改成 Code: zenity --password --title=输入sudo密码|sudo -S xxxx 这样sud …
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 比不上你大zjk壕啊
<vipzrx> 里面只找到一个
<vipzrx> 我在M-x list-packages 之后的列表中只找到一个
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 哦. 你说的情况直接无解了
<iMadper_wtf> vipzrx: 我的建议是, 别管他了. 反正多装一个不会死人.
<vipzrx> jabber is an installed package.
<vipzrx>  Status: Installed from melpa -- Install
<vipzrx>  Archive: melpa
<vipzrx> Version: 20141031.1155
<vipzrx>   Summary: A Jabber client for Emacs.
<vipzrx>  Other versions: 20141031.1155 (installed).  这里的Other versions： 是说我又安装了一个吗？ 我试一下再卸载一次
<onlylove_> iMadper_wtf: 我是因为在等build部署，代码跑不成
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove_: 我是因为闲的没事做...
<onlylove_> iMadper_wtf: 而且丫的我有种想挠墙的感觉，css和xpath都找不到的东西
<leeeee> 你的刺猬呢
<onlylove_> iMadper_wtf: 我以为xpath一直变，css能定位
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove_: 这么麻烦啊. 网页啥的我不懂.
<onlylove_> iMadper_wtf: 我要是和你说下周一deadline
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove_: deadline不就是用来打破的嘛?
<onlylove_> iMadper_wtf: 怕客户发飙啊
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove_: 哄哄就好了啊, 就跟妹子一样. 不怕惹妹子生气, 就怕你不会哄啊
<wangchao> iMadper_wtf: 经验之谈啊
<onlylove_> iMadper_wtf: 你一天什么都没干，光部署build，客户认为你在磨洋工啊
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 经验之谈啊
<freeflying> O0XX: https://github.com/lxc/lxd
<vipzrx> iMadper_wtf: 搞定了，现在只显示一个。我也不知道是怎么搞得
<^k^> ⇪ ti: lxc/lxd · GitHub
<O0XX> freeflying: 不是这个吧？
<iMadper_wtf> onlylove_: 我一天什么都没干, 光聊irc, 我客户暴跳如雷, 然后又能怎么样?
<iMadper_wtf> wangchao: O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个看介绍是 openstack用的
<vipzrx> 之前在哪个论坛看到说 #ubuntu-cn里面有很多python高手
<vipzrx> 我现在在用python给一个单片机项目写一个上位机，用的主要是pyserial 和tkinter
<vipzrx> 刚开始学python
<vipzrx> 明天苏州有一个python的会议
<freeflying> O0XX: 看代码是的啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 看spec真不像... https://github.com/lxc/lxd/tree/master/specs
<^k^> ⇪ t: lxd/specs at master · lxc/lxd · GitHub
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf:  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4747bc07jw1em2euhsfsbj20lc0sgadu.jpg
<freeflying> O0XX: 这个spec看着也没啥功能
<freeflying> O0XX: 估计他们代码没完全上来
<O0XX> freeflying: 嗯，就是个远程端口，然后再调用lxc
<freeflying> O0XX: 如果这样得话，不值得关注了 lol
<freeflying> O0XX: 你可以在内部扒拉扒拉看
<O0XX> freeflying: 我觉得是不是这样都不值得关注了，尤其是在有docker的情
<O0XX> 况下
<freeflying> 还有个CoreOS
<vipzrx> docker的的马道长还见过他
<O0XX> vipzrx: 马全一？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 托盘图标问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465766 星际译王其实是可以在托盘中显示的， 比如当我全屏浏览器时，切换窗口。 星际译王图标在托盘的图标就不见了。 我打开工作区时， 发现还在。 的 这是怎么回事？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ememe — 2014-11-07 1
<^k^>  ─> 4:51
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 我觉得是同一个lxd
<vipzrx> 是的 马全一
<vipzrx> 他讲什么我也听不懂，感觉和vagrant挺像的
<iMadper_wtf> O0XX: 首先不说这个风骚的命名, 我记得之前canonical lxd的介绍页面上, 着重介绍了发音. 这个readme也是啥都没有只有读音. 这尿性, 应该是同一个东西.
<O0XX> iMadper_wtf: 赞思路
<vipzrx> +1
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: O0XX clicktime能登陆?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: why not?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我登陆报错
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我这边没问题
<adam_magic_pack> An error occurred with your attempt to sign in with OpenID. Please try again.
<adam_magic_pack> 妈蛋
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 解决方案都给你了啊.. try again
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 现在好了, 看来是被你block, 你登陆一下就好了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你一定是没有及时try again
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 早踹早好了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 试很多回了...
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何为虚拟机恢复数据？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465767 如何为虚拟机恢复数据 在 DPM 管理员控制台中，单击导航栏上的“恢复”。 浏览或搜索要恢复的虚拟机名，然后在结果窗格中选择数据。 可用恢复点在恢复点部分的日历上用粗体指示。为要恢复的恢复
<^k^>  ─> 点选择粗体日期。 在“可恢复项目”窗格中，单击以选择要恢复的可恢复项目。 在“操作”窗格中，单击 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu kylin14.10与ubuntu LTS14.10有什么不同? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465768 ubuntu kylin14.10与ubuntu LTS14.10有什么不同? 统计信息: 发表于 由 y3在路上 — 2014-11-07 15:21
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 如何利用godaddy免费空间对vps进行数据备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465770 在godaddy每注册一个域名后都可以免费申请一个10G大小、300G流量的Windows/Linux空间，然而该免费空间因为自带godaddy的广告再加上所在的服务器性能实在有限，使之完全沦为鸡肋，被多数人弃之一旁
<^k^>  ─> 。 昨天在找到一个自动备份MySQL的脚本后，想到可以利用godaddy的免费空间对VPS的数据库以及网页进行异地 …
<nyfair> 给我福利
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛有福利？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> lag bot
<qiao_wfh> iMadper_wtf: 壕早～
<vipzrx> wfh的后缀是什么意思？
<vipzrx> $ REBOOT
<qiao_wfh> vipzrx: wfh -> work from home
<vipzrx> 谢谢！知道了答案，我可以重启电脑了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤，acfun死宅活该一辈子
<nyfair> 就许有些宅男跪拜2次元，天天花痴艹LOLI，不许别人少女跪拜3次元，天天花痴被掏粪boy上
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 罗姐是不是上次说他要消失三天，达成百人斩？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 是
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 今天不是时间到了么？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 这么快?
<nyfair> 好无聊，牛牛来联机打游戏
<jusss> nyfair: lai da pao
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *=+!WuWMl*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<nyfair> papapa
<alvin_rxg> 应该是 patapata，然后语重心长的说：“小伙紫啊，不雪好，是不对滴”
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: ... 我只会玩足球游戏
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-10-7/37fac5c6-c80c-486d-b58b-756bf7646058.jpg
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 来，我也会
<kandu> nyfair: sc1, sc2?
<kandu> nyfair: 不嫌慢的话 email civ5?
<nyfair> kandu: email dominions4
<kandu> nyfair: 没买
<nyfair> kandu: 去下个盗版dominions3，来玩3
 * kandu 不用盗版
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕晚上请吃饭啊
<nyfair> kandu: 你windows是正版的？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没钱
<kandu> nyfair: 是的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧
<nyfair> kandu: 老司机，gift我游戏
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛你先保养我
<kandu> nyfair: 包养..
<kandu> nyfair: 哦，看了看，steam 上还有 cs 全系列,你要有，我们 cs 也好
<alvin_rxg> steam 有啥好玩的呀
<alvin_rxg> kandu: steam 上边你们有 king arthur's gold 么——
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 没买
<alvin_rxg> 哎，玩游戏都没情怀了…好多游戏想玩又不想玩的
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 我这边40多个lin游戏，玩不过来了。最近的活动都没买东西
<onlylove_> kandu: 你要多线程并行么……挨个玩就是……
<kandu> onlylove_: 本来是这样想的，不过入手 civ5 eu4 后发现就这两个都能玩几年了
 * adam_magic_pack 饿饿饿
 * alvin_rxg 我要 sim city 5... 昨天搞了个盗版的，发现 razor1911 的广告太麻烦了
<palomino|working> ...
<nyfair> 别闹，civ5比dom4可玩性小多了，玩eu4还不如玩eu3
<nyfair> ck2也成啊
<jusss> nyfair: onlylove_ 工行一直发短信邀请我办信用卡，那个卡容易办？我办个
<jusss> 以后就能取现了，交行的复利搞的我都不敢取现
<alvin_rxg> 信用卡取现………………
<onlylove_> jusss: 都是复利的
<onlylove_> jusss: 不过个别的有不是的
<onlylove_> jusss: 人邀请而已，又不是批卡
 * adam_magic_pack 饿饿饿
<jusss> onlylove_: 工行的不是复利吧
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 可怜的蛋儿哥哥，最近几天没法吃肉了?
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/t/4899177
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: ...
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ No.4899177 - AC匿名版
<jusss> onlylove_: 你的是哪个卡
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: ?
<iMadper_wtf> 没事.
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 昨天还蹭了蓉蓉的烤串儿
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 能gm了不?
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 能.
<nyfair> jusss: 问我干嘛，卡事不决问蛋壕
<jusss> onlylove_: 去网上申请个还是去营业厅
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 我们有特别的gm技巧
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 工行卡，哪个好申请
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: gm了对我们来说也一样啊
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 0.01元额度的信用卡好申请
 * adam_magic_pack 饿饿饿
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 别闹，哪个好申请，
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 真不知道
<jusss> visa好还是master好，还是2个一起好
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 大妈行不决问hamo
<iMadper_wtf> 工行的卡, 不被邀请, 自己申请得到?
<nyfair> jcb好
<nyfair> 可以买dmm
<nyfair> 日元汇率现在还低
<nyfair> jcb妥妥的
<jusss> 容易批吗，jcb
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper_wtf: 饿饿饿
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 叫外卖啊
<iMadper_wtf> adam_magic_pack: 我一会儿炒豆腐还有西红柿鸡蛋去
<nyfair> jusss: 审批1天，寄过来1个半月
<sennn> 為了宇宙的和平，我來了
<hoxily> sennn: 你好
<sennn> 大家好呀
<sennn> 恭喜發財
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:23
<tcstory> 哥哥们,git里面有没有办法彻底清除提交记录啊?就像完全没有提交过一样,git reset --hard 好像不可以吧?
<sennn> 革命尚未成功呀
<tcstory> 我试过了 还是可以用 git reflog查出被删除的提交,然后回去
<sennn> 我認為普羅米修斯這個電影講得不錯
<hoxily> tcstory: 版本管理不正是为了管理各个版本吗？为什么要把提交记录清除啊？
<hoxily> tcstory: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/LinuxDev/34703
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<tcstory> hoxily: ,...额,只是觉得好奇
<freeflying> iMadper_wtf: 壕还在办公室呢啊
<hoxily> tcstory: https://help.github.com/articles/remove-sensitive-data/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Remove sensitive data
<hoxily> Some day you or a collaborator may accidentally commit sensitive data, such as a password or SSH key, into a Git repository.
<sennn> 我拍了幾張照片，關於我的外星人植入手術的證據
<jusss> 好安静
<hoxily> jusss: 宁静致远
<archl>  iMad
<archl> iMadper_wtf:  变态呀，我去了那团购餐厅，人家倒闭了！！！
<sennn> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODIxNTMyMzgw.html
<^k^> sennn: ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODIxNTMyMzgw.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<hoxily> http://youku.com/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 优酷-中国领先视频网站,提供视频播放,视频发布,视频搜索 - 优酷视频
<archl> hoxily:  呃。
<archl> hoxily: 人生干啥好呢。
<hoxily> archl: 首先远离电脑
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu终端闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465773 今天不知道怎么回事，在用终端的时候无缘无故就闪退了。 执行像cd、ls这些命令还好，如果是java、hadoop这些命令，终端自动就退出了(关闭)。另外谷歌浏览器也打不开。想更新Ubuntu系统来解决，但是更新包下载
<archl> hoxily:  噢，没有什么用处呀。
<archl> hoxily:  远离电脑半个月没做什么好事。
<hoxily> archl: 至少可以省下时间让你自己好好思考。
<archl> hoxily:  I spent years in thinking, nothing come out of it.
<archl> hoxily: 不知道不知道不知道。
<hoxily> archl: 想太多了，做得少了。
<hoxily> archl: 理论与实践要结合。
<archl> hoxily:  嗯。不知道怎么做，一个都没做好。就是太多想做的事情。
<hoxily> archl: 理论指导实践，实践中得到的经验教训反过来进一步改进你的理论。
<archl> hoxily:  根本开始不了。。。
<archl> hoxily: 好吧，试试最简单的开始。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu下gcc的优化选项问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465774 -----v-下面是hanoi.c的代码----------- Code: #include <stdio.h> void Hanoi(int n); void _Hanoi(int n, char a, char c); int main(int ac, char **av) {         int n;         scanf("%d", &n);         Hanoi(n);         return 0; } void Hanoi(int n) {  
<^k^>  ─>       _Hanoi(n, 'A', 'C'); } void _Hanoi(int n, char a, char c) {         if(1 == n)                 printf("%c->%c\n", a, c); …
<hoxily> archl: 参考一下计算机算法中的拓扑排序，http://blog.csdn.net/qilihechuncai/article/details/6071157
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 拓扑排序和关键路径 - qilihechuncai的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<hoxily> archl: 把你要做的事画一画，看看它们之间的依赖关系。
<hoxily> archl: 只要没有环，就一定可以完成。
<archl> hoxily: 互相依赖的。。。
<hoxily> archl: 相互依赖那就没救了
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么用systemd来限制一个应用程序的系统资源么？
<archl> stardiviner: 你在哪个城市来着？
<stardiviner> archl: 绍兴诸暨
<archl> stardiviner: 噢。
<boy_China> 有玩python的吗？想问个问题
<boy_China> 2**2**3 = 256 --> 2**(2**3)=2**8 。 为什么不是 (2**2)**3 = 64 ?
<hoxily> boy_China: 这说明优先级相同时，**运算符的结合性是右结合。
<hoxily> boy_China: 就像C中的=运算符是右结合的，所以有 a = b = c = 0;
<freeflying> iMadper_wtf: http://item.yixun.com/item-2158963.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【华为（HUAWEI）】荣耀6荣耀 6 （黑色） 移动版 4G手机 TD-LTE/TD-SCDMA/GSM【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<boy_China> hoxily 当真是右结合性？
<boy_China> 没看到结合性顺序
<iLucky> 啦啦啦
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位1410升级出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465776 每天都有那个红色的惊叹号：The update information is outdate.即使运行：sudo apt-get update，每次运行都出错： Get:5 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com utopic/main Sources [1,046 kB] Get:6 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com utopic/restricted Sources [5,115 B] Err h
<^k^>  ─> ttp://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security InRelease Err http://security.ubuntu.c
<hoxily> boy_China: 但是你已经通过实践得知了python中 ** 运算符的结合性。
<onlylove> iMadper_wtf: 当当是不是晚上不会来
<hoxily> boy_China: 我打不开docs.python.org呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Overview — Python 3.4.2 documentation (@ python.org)
<boy_China> hoxily 打不开？你懂的，呵呵
<boy_China> http://imagebin.org/ 提示 Reported Attack Page ？
<mk3548208> 有谁搞过freebsd 网络开发的？
<mk3548208> 这句话什么意思 This is useful for filters which report state
<mk3548208> 		    transitions	instead	of the current state
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  21:50
<archl> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODIwMDU0MDg0.html?firsttime=240&f=23035007  呃。总觉得中国的屋内设计，永远是上方空旷。
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODIwMDU0MDg0.html?firsttime=240&f=23035007 -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> archl: 你在深圳呆多久了
<archl> onlylove 2月了。
<archl> onlylove 在只待了20天吧。
<archl> onlylove 在成都
<onlylove> archl: 深圳现在啥天气，北京已经很冷了
<archl> onlylove刚才我穿着短裤出去踢足球了
<archl> onlylove 短裤衬衣
<onlylove> archl: 靠……
<archl> onlylove说错了，什么是衬衣来着。
<onlylove> archl: 反正不是夏装就是秋装
<alvin_rxg> archl: 屋子上方是得空旷点… 也有人家里上边装饰了很多东西，倒有点压抑的感觉
<archl> onlylove 我现在觉得没有一个简单词汇描述 - 衬衣这个词趁早消除掉或这改变意思。真渣
<alvin_rxg> 什么是衬衣来着？
<onlylove> archl: shirt？
<onlylove> archl: 还是skirt
<alvin_rxg> generally
<archl> alvin_rxg: 要空旷，到外面去
<archl> onlylove 。。。 skirt 是短裙丫丫
<onlylove> archl: 我故意的
<archl> onlylove :)
<archl> onlylove  叫短袖么。我不知道怎么说。到现在我都没搞懂汉语里衣服分类的名称。
<onlylove> archl: 我想好了，在虚拟机里面装系统，然后恢复到我机器硬盘上
<archl> onlylove 为什么这样。。。
<onlylove> archl: 你不用搞那么清楚，你只要说，长袖或者短袖就好
<onlylove> archl: 我想装个jessie，但是我没安装盘，我这边有个squeeze的盘
<archl> onlylove 噢。可是不同的就是不同样式，说了衬衣就想到一定是扣子的。。。说道运动衫，都不知道是啥。
<onlylove> archl: 对，衬衣是有扣子的
<onlylove> archl: 我只是想要个能用的系统，其实想想slax也可以……
<archl> onlylove  opensusue 13.2 哈。
<archl> onlylove 汗衫，终于想起来了！
<onlylove> archl: 什么都一样……我要一个能用的系统，反正就是我用tar恢复到硬盘上起来就能用的那种
<onlylove> archl: 不过opensuse确实是个不错的选择
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:衬衣来着？ not defined.
<alvin_rxg> 什么是^k^
<vipzrx> 大家好
<^k^> vipzrx:点点点.  22:37
<vipzrx> 现在要作一个python的tkinter写的单片机调试的上位机
<vipzrx> 接触python一周，老大催着要
<vipzrx> 有什么速成的方法吗
<onlylove> 花钱请别人写
<vipzrx> 这个不实际，是单片机的东西
<vipzrx> 找一个会python的，还要懂单片机的，挺难的
<onlylove> 上位机而已
<vipzrx> 1K，有人愿意接吗？
<onlylove> 又不是下位机
<onlylove> 上位机我印象里面就是普通的UI啥的，加串口通信
<vipzrx> 是的 tkinter pyserial
<onlylove> UI啥的用qt写就好
<vipzrx> 已经在网上找到了一个，所以pyserial这部分已经写好了
<vipzrx> 当时自己装逼，和老大催牛逼说python可以跨平台，在android ios上都可以跑
<vipzrx> 现在就是不停的在那个窗口上画东西
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:^k^ not defined.
<vipzrx> onlylove：有活跃点的python邮件列表吗？
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你要是在mailinglist里面要人写这个，会死的很惨
<vipzrx> 为什么
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你要在android上的话，真的还只能用qt
<onlylove> 通信部分要和下位机配合写
<vipzrx> python for android
<vipzrx> python for ios
<vipzrx> 都有的
<onlylove> 或者说，定义一个接口
<vipzrx> 下位机也有的
<vipzrx> 源码也有
<vipzrx> pic的
<vipzrx> code.google.com/p/python-for-android
<alvin_rxg> Title: python-for-android - Py4A - Google Project Hosting (@ google.com)
<vipzrx> onlylove：http://www.oschina.net/p/python-for-android
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Python for android首页、文档和下载 - 手机开发工具 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> vipzrx: 都有了就赶紧写呗
<vipzrx> tkinter是python内置的，
<vipzrx> 看不懂
<onlylove> vipzrx: 一个周时间够比划比划的了
<onlylove> 当然只是半成品
<onlylove> 如果是成品还得慢慢来
<vipzrx> 你能写吗
<onlylove> 不能，因为我不会
<vipzrx> 能应付老板就好
<vipzrx> 你会python吗？
<onlylove> 不会
<vipzrx> 你擅长什么
<onlylove> 我是管服务器的
<vipzrx> 运维？
<vipzrx> 运维也需要脚本的，你用什么写？
<onlylove> shell够用了
<vipzrx> 你用的fc？
<onlylove> 啥fc……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】 wubi安装的ubuntu 12.04 升级到14.04时候，安装完毕后重启卡住了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465777 wubi安装的ubuntu 12.04， 升级到14.04时候，安装完毕后重启的时候卡住了， 统计信息: 发表于 由 lomojack — 2014-11-07 22:52
<alvin_rxg> fedora core
<vipzrx> fedora core ？
<onlylove> 很明显我是用windows的
<kandu> vipzrx: 不要急。学 gui 框架的基础部分并做出基本界面。一周时间对任何 gui 框架都是足够的。啥都不要担心。静心玩 tkinter 就好。
<onlylove> kandu: 他要玩android和ios和单片机通信，那不是在zuo么
<onlylove> kandu: 要是说，一周时间，就搞pc，我信
<kandu> onlylove: 他只是说说而已，实际当然用 pc 吧
<onlylove> kandu: 如果要跨平台，他只能用qt
<onlylove> kandu: 其实吧，这事情，如果真要用手机，用啥方式通信？socket？
<onlylove> kandu: 当初谁让他吹牛的
<vipzrx> 通过蓝牙，就是串口
<vipzrx> 老板已经扣我两个月的工资了
<onlylove> vipzrx: 反正你牛吹下了，自己考虑
<onlylove> vipzrx: 扣工资？
<onlylove> 这老板真不地道
<kandu> 我主要就用 qt，几天就上手. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=394853
<^k^> ⇪ t: qt 中 qkeyevent 怎么用？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: leni
<onlylove> kandu: linux的维护盘里面，有啥能无损调整分区的不，今天发现自己傻乎乎的，把扩展分区大小搞错了
<kandu> onlylove: 我用 lvm 的，文件系统选 ext4 。这样文件系统和磁盘都能扩大缩小了
<onlylove> kandu: 我……没lvm……
<kandu> 本来用 ibm 的jfs 但它不能缩小，就选 ext4 了
<kandu> onlylove: 呃，下次装上吧，好用的很
<saro> .装上啥。
<kandu> onlylove: 我 pv 分得多， win 要玩打游戏了，就分个 pv 给 win, 玩完弄回来
<onlylove> kandu: 这次呢……下次是下次，下次还不知道哪年……得下次换硬盘的时候
<onlylove> kandu: 算了，我去找个add去吧
<kandu> onlylove: 等等看别人有啥好主意
<onlylove> kandu: 反正windows也是调，linux也是整
<onlylove> kandu: 我知道gparted可以，我有个804的盘，不知道能不能拉起机器来，我机器双显卡
<saro> 为啥根据教程，vpn连不上？
<saro> 就是networkmanager
<kandu> onlylove: 好羡慕，双显卡
<onlylove> kandu: 你买了双卡的笔记本以后就知道苦逼了
<kandu> onlylove: 笔记本啊..
<onlylove> kandu: 我一直犹豫着没装系统，就是因为这事，然后发现自己分区的时候犯错了
<saro> linux双显卡切换挺操蛋
<onlylove> 岂止操蛋
<kandu> onlylove: gparted 没经验。不过就算能调，也比较慢吧。反正总是要忍忍的
<onlylove> kandu: gparted那不是慢……
<onlylove> kandu: 那是比蜗牛还慢
<onlylove> kandu: 算了，add比较快……
<onlylove> 我就再用次盗版吧……
<jusss> onlylove_: blabla
<saro> 用lvm加密了，能被查水表的破解么
<saro> 我说的是时间问题，任何密码都可以被穷举破解
<onlylove> 接近200M……
<onlylove> 算了，以后再说
<onlylove> jusss: 你想说啥，我下班忘了关客户端
<onlylove> jusss: 有啥好用的分区调整软件部
<jusss> onlylove: 我想要个女朋友
<onlylove> jusss: 双十一淘宝买去
<saro> 我我想要
<jusss> onlylove: 都是用fdisk手工调的
<saro> 别的irc频道有没有活跃的，第一次玩
<onlylove> jusss: 别闹，fdisk不会死啊，我的数据可还在，我可以忍就划分一个/和swap，忍不了丢东西
<jusss> onlylove: 这几天被dsl搞得心力交瘁，就连今天早晨做梦都梦到了自己写出了dsl，在梦里想看清楚，可是一睁眼就啥也不记得了，擦擦
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇
<onlylove> jusss: 我今天快被自己搞死了，一天时间啥没干
<jusss> onlylove: 晚上改了下网页
<onlylove> jusss: 估计过两天老大要点名了
<jusss> onlylove: jusss.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: index (@ jusss.org)
<onlylove> jusss: 可是我真没办法，xpath和css selector都试过了，就是找不到元素
<jusss> onlylove: 你会css？
<onlylove> jusss: 明显不会
<onlylove> jusss: 再看w3cschool
<jusss> onlylove: 我在想要不要用css写网页，不用html了
<saro> 还在练习vim
<onlylove> jusss: 别闹，css是html一部分好么
<onlylove> jusss: 你写css只是为了定义html里面内容排版
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> onlylove: dsl对于程序员就好比迦南之地对于犹太人，是最初的梦想也是最终的梦想
<onlylove> kandu: 貌似windows自己的diskpart可以搞，丫丫的，果然还是命令行好用，我去看看去
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道迦南的梗
<jusss> leibniz就想创造一种能描述所有问题的语言和一种能解决所有问题的方法
<jusss> 虽然leibniz万年凄凉，
<jusss> 有点佩服他了
<kandu> onlylove: 要不，用个移动硬盘做点资料备份?
<jusss> 要不是他和牛顿在微积分上相争，说不准会好点
<onlylove> kandu: 么有啊……我就在愁这事情
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: css 多级选择？ bla > blabla > blablabla
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 问题是，丫的藏在iframe里面
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: firefinder找不到
<jusss> onlylove: 我突然有点喜欢e.galois了
<onlylove> jusss: 那是啥
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: css 管不了 iframe 内部的。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 意思是我只能用xpath
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不懂 xpath，可以管理 cross domain ？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你们那有数学大师吗？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 有很多跟你一样的数学傻逼
<jusss> 德国2战前不是世界的数学中心吗？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 其实可以在selenium里面做一步跳转iframe的操作
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 然后能不能找到就听天由命了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 因为那东西是css搞的，所以id 是随机的
<onlylove> jusss: 问题是那是2战前
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: css 搞的，然后 id 随机又如何……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 如果我要用id来识别的话，下次就不能用了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你为啥不去哥根廷
<onlylove> kandu: 搞好了，不过是扩的最后一个分区
<onlylove> kandu: 然后压缩下就好
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 那就换别的可以用的， class 或者 tag 结合起来
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 巴黎高师什么的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 因为跟你一样太笨了
<jusss> 我高中时梦想就是能去那样的学校
<kandu> onlylove: XD 可以安心睡觉啦
<jusss> 可是我数学从来没及格过
<onlylove> kandu: 是啊
<kandu> onlylove: 我也要早睡了，明天4,5点有 wcs 8强赛
<onlylove> kandu: 你还看那个啊
<jusss> 我用物理上的加速度那种去解数学上的导数
<kandu> onlylove: 我随机钻石组
<onlylove> jusss: 你反了，应该是用导数去解加速度
 * kandu 碎叫
<jusss> onlylove: 我就是反着做的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你这样半吊子只能做“码农”，做不了“程序员”
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，随你
<jusss> onlylove: 我用函数的五次导数去解决问题
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 话说我的 css selector 都是因为 ad block plus 才用得那么熟练…平时做的事都跟 css 没关系的
<hoxily> jusss: 你的主页有问题。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: ……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 对了，swap可以放扩展分区是不
<jusss> onlylove: 用五次导数去分析三次导数的性质，再用三次导数去分析函数的性质
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 各种可能的都给整合起来，比如 li 元素里边的第三个啥的，都给精确定位
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 都可以。也可以放一个文件一边
<hoxily> jusss: html源码开头得有<!DOCTYPE html>声明。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 唉。我也想啊……我写UI自动化测试脚本的
<jusss> hoxily: 哦，这是我抄的
<hoxily> jusss: ul标签没有闭合
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 说起来是没问题，但是selenium这货……各种找不到ele啊
<onlylove> hoxily: 靠，你还看源码？想看看里面有没有彩蛋？
<jusss> shell脚本 正则 sql原来都是dsl
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 加上是原来别人的脚本，我接手，两眼一抹黑啊
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你是用在 iframe 上边吧。。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不是的，已经切换iframe了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fjusss.org
<hoxily> jusss: music.html页源码中ul标签没有关闭。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://jusss.org/ - W3C Markup Validator
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 下周一deadline，我坐等老大发飙
<archl> alvin_rxg: 看到了 kandu 我想去再看 zero-k 战斗了。
<jusss> 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你那是人写的，确定没喝高？
<jusss> onlylove: 我抄王垠的，没抄全…
<onlylove> jusss: 你需要一个自动补全的编辑器
<onlylove> jusss: 好好去w3cschool学几天去
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.w3school.com.cn/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ w3school 在线教程
<onlylove> jusss: 抄谁的不行你抄他的
<onlylove> jusss: 网页这东西，你得抄设计师的
<onlylove> jusss: 王寅那货搞不好是找啥自动生成的，你去抄……
<jusss> onlylove: 总不能抄苹果的吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我也想写个自动生成的
<onlylove> jusss: 你想做啥样的，如果是内容为主，看各种开源软件的，比方postfix的
<onlylove> jusss: 这些网站以内容为主，没啥花哨
<jusss> onlylove: 我想买iwatch
<jusss> on
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西能做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 一个能联网的手表
<jusss> hoxily: alvin_rxg iwatch能联网吧
<onlylove> jusss: 人都买百达翡丽江诗丹顿，你买iwatch……
<hoxily> 不知道啊
 * onlylove 准备用swatch 砸妹子
<jusss> onlylove: 我比较注重使用，
<onlylove> jusss: 我跟老罗学下，注重情怀
<jusss> onlylove: 我都是用手机看时间的
<onlylove> jusss: 世界再怎么发展，这个世界还是机械在推动
<onlylove> jusss: 就算是电机，也是把电能转换成机械能
<jusss> onlylove: 只有成功人士才会怀旧，咱这不还不是吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 我给你讲讲史玉柱的故事？
<jusss> onlylove: 有钱了，才能来点陶冶情操的东东
 * alvin_rxg 准备用 swarovski 砸妹子
<jusss> onlylove: 无线终端除了手机 pad还有别的吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 史玉柱原来吃泡面的时候，就想，我以后要做游戏，以后可以天天吃泡面玩游戏，然后他历尽艰难创建了巨人集团和征途，终于可以吃泡面玩游戏了
<onlylove> jusss: 有
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 施华洛世奇啊，土豪
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 彼此彼此
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 别闹，斯沃琪一个表大概三四百软搞定，你一水晶挂件得多钱
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 换算过来大概是你的两倍
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不过swarovski也说了，它的东西都是合成水晶
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 因为天然水晶切不出那么好看
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 管他呢，买的就是女人心
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 万一人知道是合成的，不屑呢
<jusss> onlylove: 食欲住原来吃脑残金的时候，就想，我以后做广告，以后就可以天天吃脑残金做广告，然后他历尽艰难创建了巨人集团和征途，终于可以吃脑残金做广告了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不过应该没那么多介意的，亮晶晶的东西就够了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 那就换 lelo
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 说起来妹子要是对你有意思，玻璃都成
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: swatch 不错啊，看上去很时尚的。就这么定了。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 其实国产依波的也不错，kana系列
<jusss> 说起来妹子要是对你有意思，你是玻璃都成
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 帮我再kick下jusss
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71vRmaQ6s8L._UL1500_.jpg
 * archl 没有妹子对我有意思。
 * archl 不准备去吸引妹子，多麻烦的事情
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这款没见过诶？新出的？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 2011 年的，德国 amazon
<onlylove> 额，好吧……
<onlylove> 我记得2013有个纪念款
<alvin_rxg> 决定了，不去健身房跑步了，一会儿回家刷 amazon 的手表
<onlylove> 我错啦……
<archl> alvin_rxg:  干嘛。。。设备做啥。
<onlylove> archl: 别耽误人追妹子
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 便宜又时尚。多好。省下的钱去买几瓶啤酒
<archl> 。。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 然后喝出啤酒肚，再去健身房？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 啤酒跟啤酒肚没关系的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 让我想起haier 在澳大利亚的巨幅广告，就是这样，一个看起来破烂的家里，放个海尔冰箱，说省钱买啤酒
<onlylove> 我只是纳闷……
<onlylove> 去搜下去
<alvin_rxg> archl: ...
<jusss> 手表，要能防水的，能调振动档的，这种手表，妹子最喜欢了
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我只要有酒和电脑就够了。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我就觉得haier 就是笨蛋
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你现在还要妹子了。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 还得百分百照着你的 jj 的大小尺寸形状质量温度 作为模型制作
<archl> alvin_rxg:  加油加油加油 征服妹子
<jusss> one hundred percent!
<alvin_rxg> archl: 其实两手空空跑过去也行啦。人家不介意的
<onlylove> 啤酒肚为啥叫啤酒肚……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 因为有那个肚子的人都在喝啤酒
<archl> onlylove误传
 * archl 准备使用美白牙膏了。
 * archl 的牙上半和下半部分颜色差异太明显了。。。
<onlylove> 我突然想起个照片来，就是一个孕妇和一个啤酒肚，然后孕妇肚上写baby 啤酒肚上面写bear
<onlylove> 哦NO beer
<onlylove> 我又写错了
<onlylove> archl: 不用太介意，刷两天就正常了，你如果长时间没刷牙的话
<onlylove> archl: 针对你，我推荐纳爱斯营养维C，95克8块
<onlylove> archl: 那些啥高露洁什么的，4块的掉价，LG的竹盐和云南白药那些忽悠的成分多
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直用佳洁士草本水晶
<jusss> 都用了10年了
<jusss> onlylove: 我平均1年2管牙膏，是不是好浪费呀
<onlylove> jusss: 宝洁的啊……我现在觉得遗憾的就是，中华被联合利华收购了
<onlylove> jusss: 其实很多国产牌子都不错的，白玉，两面针，
<onlylove> jusss: 还有原来的中华
<onlylove> jusss: 纳爱斯也不错
<onlylove> jusss: 至于六必治，我不喜欢广告
<onlylove> jusss: 冷酸灵凑合，很久之前有个牌子叫忍冬花
<jusss> onlylove: 其实都是2毛钱的货
<onlylove> jusss: 说是那么说，我用佳洁士的时候用的是那个8块一支的说是高档圆磨料的
<onlylove> jusss: 普通磨料的佳洁士的还贵，两面针啥的一点不比他差
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，牙膏有大小，你看你两支，是两支多少克的
<archl> onlylove 我经常刷牙呀。就是不彻底的感觉。平均每天 0.8次左右
<archl> onlylove 现在的是两面针 - 不过不是美白的，看样子
<onlylove> archl: 那就不知道了，去牙医那洗一次试试？不能经常洗，对牙齿不好据说
<archl> onlylove噢。洗牙你说。。我是刷牙。看到别人都皓白
<jusss> onlylove: 我很少刷牙，1月1次，会怎么样呀
<onlylove> jusss: 么事
<archl> onlylove 曾经怀疑是我皮肤牙齿对比色不足。
<onlylove> jusss: 我比你懒，我是想起了就刷
<archl> onlylove 是牙难受了就连续不停的好好刷牙每天两次坚持1两个月
<onlylove> archl: 牙釉质的主要成分是碱式磷酸钙，牙垢的成分就不知道了
<onlylove> archl: 你这样不行的
<onlylove> archl: 别等难受了再刷
<archl> onlylove 所以现在刚买了声波牙刷，每次固定2分钟~
<onlylove> archl: 平时可以不是很勤快，保证干净就好，但是别等难受了再刷
<archl> onlylove保持干净很难呀，我的牙缝太大
<onlylove> archl: 你可以考虑隔天刷
<archl> onlylove现在用电动的感觉轻松多了~ 我才知道自己有4颗智齿。
<archl> onlylove山东人不考虑，会有味道的。
<onlylove> archl: 废话，人都有四颗智齿
<archl> onlylove 我以为多数人不长智齿呢
<onlylove> archl: 不过有人嫌碍事拔掉了，比方当当
<onlylove> archl: 有不长的好像……
<archl> onlylove今天拿到10ml神仙水，好像 1210元 / 100ml
<onlylove> archl: 具体不是很清楚，可能只是长的时候不疼
<archl> onlylove 好无聊的香水呀。
<onlylove> archl: 神仙水是啥……
<archl> onlylove我的智齿好像没补牙 - 忘记了
<archl> onlylove 是 SK-II 一个品牌的
<onlylove> 没研究……睡觉去
<onlylove> 明天又是周末，好好休息
<archl> 神仙水女神御用，SK-II CLASSIC CARE 护肤精华215ml ￥765-150 SK-II是来自日本的一家护肤品牌，上个世纪就已被宝洁收购，处在宝洁布局中的高端位置，产品售价昂贵。 汤唯代言
<archl> onlylove 这类东西
<jusss> onlylove: http://m.jd.com/product/996507.html?resourceType=recommend_productDetail&csku=1086349&expid=90200700014090201&index=2&rid=902007&sid=647d83ecda36ddbe858d016cf4563abb
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 智器（SmartQ） Z1 智能手表Z Watch 黑色 开启可穿戴达人酷毙生活 - 京东触屏版
<archl> onlylove 是给女人的，你送就好了。
<onlylove> archl: 我不喜欢香水
<archl> onlylove 护肤品呀，不是香水
<archl> onlylove我讨厌香水的。
<onlylove> jusss: 智器很早就在做类似的东西，之前有ubuntu平板，带wifi
<archl> onlylove 我能闻到女人自身的味道，不喜欢香水
<onlylove> archl: 护肤品，国货一点不比国外差，百雀羚，相宜本草，宫灯，片仔癀
<jusss> onlylove: 太贵，要是1k我买个
<archl> onlylove 当然，老外又没对中国人做实验。。。
<onlylove> archl: 不是，是老外的东西里面零碎太多，国货成分简单有效
<archl> onlylove 中国自己的实验也就这个成了 --- 那些基础营养学的全扯谈，用美国的数据简直丧心病狂
<archl> onlylove到现在中国都没给老外解释出茶有什么好处——都是猜测
<onlylove> archl: 么办法……
<onlylove> archl: 茶……我喜欢茉莉
<onlylove> archl: 虽然我也不知道茶有啥好处，也不经常喝
<archl> onlylove 我喜欢清香的
<jusss> onlylove: 这怎么都是需要配合手机的呀
<jusss> 差评
<onlylove> archl: 茶和茶不一样的
<onlylove> jusss: iwatch也要手机，不但要，还得是iphone
<jusss> onlylove: 智能手表在我看来就是应该是手机的aptitude
<onlylove> archl: 红茶绿茶花茶，各有各的味道和香气
<onlylove> jusss: 你看来和厂家看来不是一回事
<onlylove> jusss: 说起来，大家都等着苹果出智能表指路，结果苹果出来那么个东西
<onlylove> jusss: 说真的，没了jobs，苹果真心不行
<jusss> onlylove: 那其它有啥可穿戴的设备
<onlylove> archl: 茶的好处不需要解释啊，英国人很久之前就喜欢喝啊
<onlylove> jusss: 手环，微软的
<jusss> onlylove: 也要手机？
<onlylove> jusss: 无非就是这些，手环，手表，眼睛啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 你去搜下吧，好像要
<archl> onlylove 英国人只解释红茶。
<onlylove> archl: 那也是茶啊
<archl> onlylove 是不一样的
<archl> onlylove 中国红茶不是主流吧
<onlylove> archl: 其实红茶还不错，不过中国确实红茶不是主流
<onlylove> archl: 中国目前的高端红茶就是金骏眉
<archl> onlylove: 突然想起抹茶就是绿茶叶子碎了。。。
<onlylove> archl: 我没喝过太好的绿茶，啥狮峰龙井碧螺春啥的都没喝过
<onlylove> archl: 北方其实花茶比较多的
<onlylove> archl: 再就是乌龙茶
<archl> onlylove 。。。为啥不去 linux 各种会议，都发放新鲜小包，上次我去北京给姥爷带走了10多包新的茶
<onlylove> archl: 那些茶不行的，你想，随便发的
<archl> onlylove 味道挺好的 - 至少新鲜~
<onlylove> archl: 特别是立顿的黄牌
<archl> onlylove 呃
<onlylove> archl: 那就是骗子
<onlylove> archl: 我在TI的时候，一样喝了一包，再也不喝了
<archl> onlylove 我们那里流行过菊花茶，几乎到处都是
<onlylove> archl: 我对茶叶没有分辨能力，只好去有名的店子里买，比方吴裕泰和张一元
<archl> onlylove 。 我更没有，我姥爷喜欢喝超级浓的，从小我就因此讨厌茶叶哈
<onlylove> archl: 那里茶叶确实贵，但是品质确实不错的
<archl> onlylove 我家里有比龙井差的，龙井之类的都送人 - 家里除了姥爷谁都不喝茶~
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在只喝铁观音，16块钱一大包的那种，
 * archl 大家的话20多人，都不记得有喝茶的人 -
 * archl 是光棍呀~
<jusss> onlylove: 喝过铁观音后再喝毛尖感觉毛尖真难喝
<archl>  onlylove_ 我突然想双十一去脱单耍一天也`
<archl> onlylove_ 每天都做一个后悔的事情
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> 擦，改不了nick了？
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  00:39
<onlylove> 又延迟了
<onlylove> jusss: 刚掉线了
<onlylove> jusss: 喝过好的茶叶之后，再不想喝便宜的了，那些便宜的就像树叶的味道
<archl> onlylove 所以说，茶，咖啡，全是糊弄的。所有人该转而喝可可！
<archl> onlylove 茶 咖啡 都是好做生意的。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-08
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB引导多系统，选择ubuntu并启动，二次重启是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465784 GRUB引导多系统，选择ubuntu并启动，需要二次重启，才能进入ubuntu系统，是什么原因？ 从硬盘安装的14.10。 /boot是独立分区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 原来如此372 — 2014-11-08 7:32
<yanqian> 这么多人在啊，大家早上好！问个问题吧，zabbix上监控Linux的网络流量，需要Linux下如何获取数据呢？网上查了下好像是需要额外装些工具，比如iftop等，大家有相关经验不？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 中文输入法搞不定怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465786 我是用五笔打字的，双拼很不习惯。于是我根据搜索到的信息，可以安装fctix或ibus，但安装以后，仍是双拼。重装了几遍仍是如此。 现在倒好，连双拼都没了。怎么办？ 1.png 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> hjq200 — 2014-11-08 8:26
<yanqian> ubuntu 中文论坛有没有手机版网页？
<roylez> yanqian: zabbix...
<roylez> yanqian: 直接查网卡什么的也可以，具体怎么做忘了
<yanqian> roy
<yanqian> 谢谢哈！手机上用IRC还不太习惯。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu下搜狗拼音输入法确实很好用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465787 用了这么多年的ubuntu，终于可以安装搜狗拼音输入法了，看来搜狗还是不错的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wolfreka — 2014-11-08 8:39
<roylez> yanqian: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450604/how-to-get-the-current-upload-and-download-speeds-in-terminal
<^k^> ⇪ ti: command line - How to get the current upload and download speeds in terminal? - Ask Ubuntu
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:17
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • update 出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465788 这两天apt-get update出现大量错误， 大家也这样吗？ 错误代码: Code: Err http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease          Err http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease   Err http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease   Err
<^k^>  ─> http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg        Cannot initiate the connection to cn.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:da8:9000::64). - …
<archl> 真担心自己的心理健康
<archl> 哈哈
<stevenhong> nickserv identify stevenhong
<archl> give every possibility to everyone
<archl> 。。。
<archl> stevenhong: 。。。你的秘密！！
<archl> stevenhong:  /msg Nickserv identify []
<archl> iMadper:  我惆怅呀惆怅呀。
<archl> iMadper:  how I rob the world?
<stevenhong> 不好意思， 刚刚在mac 用客户端，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 意见分歧 : "阁下,"丈夫对法官说,"那位警官无权逮捕我们并把我们送上法庭。刚才在街上,我们夫妻之间只不过是产生了一些小小的意见分歧,就像丈夫和妻子之间常会发生的那样。""可你们为什么不在家里吵,而非要到大街上大吵大闹,搅得别人都不得安宁呢?""什么！ "
<^k^>  ─> 妻子一下子发起脾气来。"你想要我们把家具都砸坏吗?"
<jzp113> 大家好
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  10:28
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 谁有链接分析法的相关资料请发给我，2535221097@qq.com http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465789 谢谢 小弟不甚感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubunti — 2014-11-08 10:32
<yub> 支付宝怎么不能在chromium下使用了？
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜菊苣
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜孔叔壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<happyaron> maplebeats: 拜鹅大
<happyaron> onlylove_: ...
<happyaron> roylez: 拜面主席
<happyaron> scateu: 拜康哥壕
<^k^> happyaron:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> syq: 拜袜子壕
<happyaron> yub: 拜牛人
<yub> 哈哈，好久不用了，不知道你们在说什么呢
<yub> happyaron,
<boosure> 你目的地是什么
<yub> boosure, 用支付宝的目的是什么吗？有时候几块钱的东西懒得看手机短信验证码阿
<boosure> O
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮
<archl> yub:  都相信手机不相信电脑哈
<yub> archl, 。。。
<archl> happyaron:  发现这牙刷也说话不干净牙缝呀。昨晚刷牙之后经常能发现牙缝里的食物不断掉出来。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 嘲人好酒 : 从前有个人嗜酒,睡梦中见有一人送酒给他吃,因嫌酒冷,便教人拿去暖热,不觉醒 了,便后悔地骂道:"早知快醒了,就是吃冷的也行啊！ "
<kandu> 等待两个线程，并等待最先结束的线程的结果并给出。若最先结束的线程是出错而结束的。是该报错好，还是继续等待第二个线程比较好？
<kandu> 似乎两种方式都有用。我还是提供两个 thread combinator 好了
<strong> [HELP] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, 怎样才能不进入grub menu, 直接进入ubuntu?
<iMadper> strong: GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu中用什么播放器可以播放多媒体格式rip.csf http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465792 本人新手 求大神们教下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手求指点 — 2014-11-08 11:32
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 菜鸟求助，桌面右上角的“系统设置”进不去了．smplayer也不太好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465793 点桌面右上角的那个齿轮，选择“系统设置”，结果没有任何反应，点“关于这台计算机”也是这样，但刚安装好的时候是可以的，现在那个齿轮只有注销和
<strong> <iMadper>, 我改过而且update了, TIMEOUT=1有效, 但是=0又恢复到10秒
<strong> iMadper, 另外我还创建了etc/grub.d/03_hiddenmenu文件, 也无效, update后不进入到/boot/grub/grub.cfg里头
<iMadper> strong: 你有grub_hidden_timeout选项吗? 注释掉再试试.
<iMadper> strong: 我这里, hidden_timeout=0 timeout=10 直接进入, 不读秒.
<strong> iMadper, 没那个选项, 新版的ubuntu好像把脚本写死了
<iMadper> strong: 你不是14.04? 我的也是啊. 我没碰过我的grub, 都是默认的.
<strong> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<strong> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<strong> GRUB_TIMEOUT=1
<iMadper> strong: 我只能给你共享我的配置了, 我的是默认的, 直接进入.
<iMadper> strong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8877913/
<strong> iMadper, 你是单系统吗?
<iMadper> strong: 对啊.
<iMadper> strong: 我的efi有问题, 不然我才不装grub呢
<strong> iMadper, 我另一块硬盘上有win7, 可能是这个的影响
<strong> iMadper, 我也是efi有问题
<strong> iMadper, 不得已装了grub
<strong> iMadper, XChat的这个pastebin是怎么弄出来的？
<iMadper> strong: 自己提交到网站.
<iMadper> strong: 然后复制地址过来
<iMadper> strong: /topic
<ArchStacker> 这是怎么回事http://www.infovlad.net/?9b22000740388bf1#X332aCctRfJ+Ukn7pvuKEMyJggyP2VMx4qgc9GU6g9k=
<^k^> ArchStacker: ⇪ ZeroBin
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 福建信息职业技术学院前来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465794 福建信息职业技术学院前来报道～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Wu JiangPeng — 2014-11-08 13:40
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 手机哭了 : 诺基亚一说到销售量,爱立信就哭了? 爱立信一说到中文输入,摩托罗拉就哭了? 摩托罗拉一说到型号多,西门子就哭了? 西门子一说到DIY,三星就哭了? 三星一说到外观工艺,阿尔卡特就哭了 阿尔卡特一说到操作界面,飞利蒲就哭了? 飞利蒲一说到待机时间,所有的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助！ubuntu开不了了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465796 错误:can't find command title'. 错误：can't find command root(hd0,1) 错误：can't find command kernelAlloc Magic is broken at 0xbdda5b10: labored. Press any key to exit. 开机后显示这些怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sss1391 — 2014-11-08 1
<^k^>  ─> 4:40
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5174.html 有什么办法让胖子瘦下来,让瘦子胖起来? : 答:瘦子多打拳击,胖子做靶。(胖子血溅三尺……) 叫胖子多喝点水,肚子就会变得很大很大,一揿,就瘦了。(胖子继续血溅三尺……) 
 * archl 抱抱 imtxc  昨天拍摄视频发现现在的防抖很厉害呀，根本不用摄像机也可以拍出不怎么抖动的
<archl> imtxc:  倒霉 软件都不内置我的相机的降噪档案 - 看着那些降噪效果好的 http://www.darktable.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/iso3200_denoised.jpg
<happyaron> archl: 感动和泥坑的防抖大概可以让安全快门加大到4倍
<archl> happyaron:  噢。说的是视频呀。我的相机一般安全快门，手稳最多 1/8秒
<happyaron> archl: 视频也一样，光学防抖的
<archl> happyaron:  1/6s 我经常失败
<archl> happyaron: 不一样吧。。。
<happyaron> archl: 布吉岛了
<archl> happyaron: 和快门有关系么 . 视频的话。
<happyaron> 没关系，只是给你描述一下防抖的程度
<archl> happyaron:   昨天拍踢足球用了 80p ，结果电脑播放都是慢动作。。。
<archl> happyaron:  我还是想买摄像机呀。看上了 Panasonic GH4 MFT 系统最高阶录影机皇的 GH4,还提供了 4:2:2 8/10-bit 规格的 HDMI 无损输出
<happyaron> archl: ä¹°
<archl> happyaron:  需要做任何一个项目赚钱1万后要赞助1万买
<happyaron> archl: 这个你自己想办法
<archl> happyaron:  对呀。所以就算了
<archl> http://107cine.com/sg/item/149/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 松下GH4 现货销售，正品行货全国联保，减500再送32G SD卡 - 影视工业网
<onlylove> archl: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> onlylove 5个人合买差不多啊。我连镜头都买不起，一个镜头就比我的相机贵
<archl> onlylove http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODEzMzMwNjcy.html
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODEzMzMwNjcy.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<archl> onlylove 拍 1080P 的速度达到 96P，我的这相机也就60P，而且只能4分钟，还必须连着外接电源否则很快就耗电完毕了。
<archl> onlylove 好吧拍电影需要轨道车之类的。这些东西。。。呃。。。算了。没得说了。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么将fcitx设置为默认输入法？各种方法都试过了，都不管用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465798 im-switch已经将fcitx设置为默认输入法 Screenshot-Input Method Switcher (ver 1.23ubuntu1).png 但是完全不管用，默认的输入法原来是ibus，我把ibus删掉后变成了simple，默认情况下
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 用compiz配置后的问题，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465799 我的是Ubuntu14.04，用compiz配置后。桌面文件夹里的东西不在桌面显示了。具体点说，开机后刚开始桌面上有图标，不过瞬间就隐去了，而Desktop文件夹里有文件，求解jue方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 songhm — 2014-1
<^k^>  ─> 1-08 17:06
<archl> damn so cold now
<knownbad> Not really, still wearing t-shirt.
<onlylove> 你们这群人，让我这个等暖气的怎么想1
<knownbad> 搬去非洲？
<onlylove> 不能去啊，埃博拉啊
<iMadper|Snore> 睡醒了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我家都开暖气好久了
<onlylove> iMadper: 异端！
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂, 内燃炉自采暖
<iMadper> onlylove: 好顶赞. 自己弄个温控器, 室内温度从来都是20度.
<onlylove> iMadper: 算了……
<onlylove> iMadper: 不和自带设备的较劲
<onlylove> iMadper: 当当是不是这两天不来啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道哦, 怎么了?
<iMadper> onlylove:不知道他干嘛去了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我打算把vm里面的系统打包备份下，直接还原到我机器上
<iMadper> onlylove: 找小dd问也是一样啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 当当都是这么做的，我打算问下裸机还原需要注意事项
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然了，当当是换机器，我是从vm拖到物理机
<iMadper> onlylove: 太高端, 我不懂
<onlylove> iMadper: 毛，就是迁移系统，你换机器，把硬盘拔下来重新插新机器上不就搞定了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我都是重装.
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/337243  这货用来首发邮件岂不是很赞?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ BlackBerry 黑莓 Q10 智能手机 16GB 无锁版 黑白两色 $199.99（约￥1290）_ebay优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<archl> onlylove ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> archl:早.
<archl> iMadper: 晚安
<iMadper> 我刚睡醒...
<archl> iMadper: 我都要冻住了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不想格式化掉我的优盘，而且我不想把电脑带公司去……所以我的想法是，把虚拟机里面装好的系统丢优盘里面还原回来
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂...
<archl> iMadper:  我发现我的4GB闪存盘不够用来装 OpenSuse 13.2，他们只提供4.7GB 的下载
<onlylove> iMadper: 别听 archl 扯，昨天还和我说穿短袖踢球
<iMadper> .. ... ....
<archl> onlylove今天冷了呀，我穿两件了，一件短袖一件长袖
<iMadper> 深圳这时候也该冷了.
<onlylove> archl: 买8G或者16的
<archl> onlylove不想买，平时不用呀。 16GB sd卡两个，4GB和8GB闪存盘各一个，
<onlylove> archl: 那就丢SD卡上，反正你只是要个ISO image
<archl> onlylove 算了，反正我也没关系，没那么想换什么
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> onlylove: 我这破手机联网注册苏宁会员，注册了半小时没成，一直超时，渣渣
<jusss> onlylove: 我后面派了一对的人都注册完了，我还没注册玩，最后人家工作人员说别注册了，直接给我个表填完直接给了我张vip卡
<iMadper> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1415421516328.webm   动态壁纸不错诶
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=video/webm ; 长度=2.23 MiB
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教一下如何升级内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465802 12.04如何升级到12.04.5的内核 apt-get好像只会升级generic版的尾号... 统计信息: 发表于 由 PeterRK — 2014-11-08 18:46
<sennn> 為了宇宙的和平！
<sennn> 咦???
<sennn> 大家好啊
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:51
<sennn> 剛剛用完膳....
<sennn> 從現在起,拋棄過去,展望未來!
<sennn> 抓住當下
<yunfan> jusss: 看来这vip卡也不值钱
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 抓住裆下
<iMadper> sennn: 抓住裆下
<yunfan> 踩住尾巴
<ArchStacker> 图片后面藏压缩包的直接解压就可以了，图片后面藏其他东西的怎么办？
<archl> ArchStacker:  ... 什么乱七八糟的。
<ArchStacker> archl: 加入一个人cat 1.jpg 2.pdf > 3.jpg，我怎么能快速找到这个pdf
<archl> 不懂
<archl> 不懂命令~
<archl> 应考生么。
<ArchStacker> 不是
<roylez> ArchStacker: 没人这么干吧，这种做法自己找麻烦
<ArchStacker> roylez: 但如果有人通过这种方法私密通信怎么观测到那
<roylez> ArchStacker: 那不是我能够看到的
<yunfan> roylez: 以前有好多人这么干 不过这个太容易 检测了
<yunfan> 所以现在没多少人这么干了
<roylez> yunfan: 首先我不会在意图片的大小异常，其次我也不会为了这个专门去写程序提文件
<roylez> yunfan: 10年前见过有人在Windows下这么玩
<onlylove> 这感觉像很久之前绑木马的方式
<onlylove> 不过也有加密信息的，直接用记事本啥的打开图片，在底下
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果我页面里面有一个iframe，那么我用selenium怎么抓这个frame里面的元素，先切换iframe，然后用cssselector或者 xpath ? cc alvin_rxg
<hoxily> ArchStacker: http://mcljc.blog.163.com/blog/static/83949820102239610974/
<alvin_rxg> Title: JPEG头文件结构及组成 - 海的另一边的日志 - 网易博客 (@ 163.com)
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 最后有一个 End of Image (EOI) marker (FFD9)
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 前面的每一个小节，都有指出本小节的长度。
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 所以按照顺序从头到尾解析下来，如果文件还有剩余，那么就是额外附加上去的无关数据。
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 每个小节具体什么含义、如何使用，反正你也不关心，所以并不防碍你按照上面所说的方式解析。
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以通过dom访问到的  具体你参考下DOM教程  因为每个浏览器的不一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 我都快傻掉了，因为是CSS写的，然后ID里面有两位随机数
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且是这样的，就是这俩button藏在俩div下面，然后这俩div的命名方式还是类似的
<jusss> 破zte手机还有中移动，害我半小时注册不了会员
 * jusss 要换手机和网络，
<jusss> 来几个推荐
<onlylove> jusss: 没移动啥事情
<onlylove> jusss: 其实是苏宁自己傻
<jusss> onlylove: 别人都没事呀
<onlylove> jusss: 至于ZTE，人都叫剁手兴了
<jusss> onlylove: 一注册就能，到我这就不停的超时超时
<onlylove> jusss: 别人都没事，如果别人也用移动呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定别人注册成功是因为是联通或者电信？
<jusss> onlylove: 我下午用百度地图都搜不出公交路线
<jusss> onlylove: 信号还满格
<onlylove> jusss: 我只能和你说个我遇到网卡的办法，断开连接重连
<jusss> onlylove: 我都试了
<onlylove> jusss: 你重启手机了？
<jusss> onlylove: 还重启了2次
<iMadper> jusss: 我只能和你说个我遇到网卡的办法，砸掉手机
<jusss> onlylove: 对，重启了2次
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以你把iphone砸弯了？
<iMadper> jusss: 快去买iphone吧, 5s或者6都挺好的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<jusss> iMadper: iphone不够硬呀
<iMadper> jusss: 跟剁手兴比?
<jusss> 不咯摔
<iMadper> jusss: 你试过?
<iMadper> jusss: 5s已经很禁摔了
<jusss> iMadper: 我没有iphone，没试过
<iMadper> jusss: 绝对比三星之流解释.
<iMadper> 结实
<jusss> iMadper: iphone太贵
<jusss> 我现在每月1k5连自己都谷不住，没钱买iphone
<iMadper> jusss: 不贵啊, 节约你的时间了啊. 比如, 你用剁手兴注册要半个小时, iphone5s只需要3分钟.
<iMadper> jusss: 钱能买到的最好的东西就是时间啊.
<jusss> iMadper: 我现在银行卡里只有1k2
<iMadper> jusss: iphone都是免息免手续费分期的
<jusss> iMadper: 这个分期的都是指贷记卡？
<onlylove> jusss: 是的
<yunfan> onlylove: 总会有一些特征的  你不要只看id
<onlylove> jusss: 信用卡分期
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果你熟悉css selector你就会明白 可以用特定的parent限制来获取到这些该死的element
<jusss> onlylove: 所有银行的都可以分期买iphone吗？我听说好像招行工行的可以
<iMadper> 招行全币种好多地方刷不了, 真是够了1
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的问题是，selenium总是提示丫的不是一个webelement，我用cssselector用的 id^=写的，找不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且如果用id^=或者$=的话，有个坏处就是……丫的save和cancel的button，div和span都是这样格式的id
<onlylove> yunfan: 还得再加个（）
<onlylove> 不碰电脑和鼠标手指头就不疼，一碰就疼……丫丫的……
<onlylove> jusss: 有活动的可以，没活动的不行
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  19:59
<yunfan> onlylove: 你别用就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你就不能用 `parent.classname sub` 这种么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有xpath
<onlylove> yunfan: xpath也抓不到，我不知道是哪里出错了
<yunfan> onlylove: i've no idea
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我的事情蛮简单，就是版本更新了，更新下对应元素的xpath
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是恼火的就是……每次都can't find
 * iMadper 困
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有一个 你要考虑下 那些element是否是js生成的 搞不好你的代码运行在前面
<onlylove> 如果这样的话，延迟上几秒就好了……
<yunfan> 可以试试
<onlylove> vmware的破烂活计，又是github又是worktile的……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61XA7XmauEL._UL1500_.jpg
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 唉……我错啦，不该昨天说那句话
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 像您这样的土豪，还是继续看施华洛世奇吧
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 斯沃琪配不上你吧...
<alvin_rxg> 又不是我用
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 你怎么也得买宝玑 宝珀 江诗丹顿 百达翡丽
<alvin_rxg> Vacheron Constantin 都是男表
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 难道你不喜欢男表, 喜欢戴女表?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • linux mint17 v2 cinnamon安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465803 今天下载了mint cinnamon的新版本，用U盘GRUB4DOS引导安装，但是到桌面的时候要我输入用户名和密码。。。 我就郁闷了，我还没安装呢，这只是LIVE CD我还没安装呢哪里来的密码啊，不知道别人是怎么安装
<onlylove> iMadper: 砸妹子用的
<^k^>  ─> 的，难道只是我的个例吗，有高手没有出来指导下 统计信息: 发表于 由 whzbaobao — 2014-11-08 20:18
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 还是昨天的便宜，可惜评论说里边的砖石比较容易掉
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 江诗丹顿有女表啊
 * archl 真无聊！！！
<archl> 什么都看，发现到处都是拉圾
<archl> 踢足球的一群笨蛋
<archl> 都不会耍
<onlylove> archl: 所以你找到了新职业，收破烂
<archl> onlylove 物业都是吃吃屎的，该立法要求他们必须用30%物业费从卖住户丢的拉圾里拿。否则拿不到
<onlylove> archl: 天朝的物业是为了收钱而存在的，不是为业主服务而存在的
<archl> onlylove 所以必须立法
<archl> onlylove 不然不退税
<roylez> archl: 立法是逃避
<archl> roylez:  嗯。
<roylez> archl: 根本是有法不依，立法有毛用
<archl> roylez:  执法成本太高 - 全是地方保护主义~
<roylez> archl: 高他妹，成本？少喝酒就足够了
<archl> roylez: 破坏关系——这是多么大的成本
<archl> roylez:  人情社会
<roylez> archl: 关系你妹，人情他大爷
<archl> roylez:  :) 因为是大爷，所以必须巴结
<roylez> archl: 你不知道天津有句骂人的话是“操大爷的”么...
<archl> roylez: 我错了  ... 我不会骂人的话呀。
<onlylove> archl: 你得理解上下文，你要知道，如果大爷可以巴结，那妹一样得巴结
<onlylove> archl: 所以如果你妹是骂人，那么他大爷也是骂人
<archl> onlylove 噢。你妹是骂人的意思呀。。。我其实只知道这个，但不知道代表的含义。以为只是感叹。
<onlylove> archl: 你妹是由你妈演化来的……因为考虑对方母亲可能年纪大了，所以找个小点的，其实意思就是问候对方家庭女性成员的意思
<archl> onlylove 我是主要听一个女孩告诉我的我才有了印象。
<onlylove> archl: 不过你拿着当感叹词也没啥
<archl> onlylove 没想到是骂人
<onlylove> archl: 没啥，估计很多人不知道是骂人
<archl> onlylove:  好吧。找你妹 那个游戏名我也记住了
<ArchStacker> 一分钱抢小米的米键，http://1.baidu.com/?invite_code=92YPRH63  有小尾巴，不喜欢可以自行去掉
<onlylove> archl: 哦，对了，还有一件事，就是，很多网站有关键字屏蔽的，被屏蔽的发布出来就是**这样的，然后你妈会被屏蔽，但是你妹不会
<archl> onlylove 中国特别喜欢用图片~
<onlylove> archl: 但是这样的关键字过滤有时候也会带来麻烦，比方说，你妈和我说让你回家吃饭这样的
<onlylove> archl: 然后为了避免这些麻烦，于是就出来各种图片，全角字符啥的
<hoxily> 亻尔女马
<archl> onlylove 。。。没学会骂人的我。没法说啥。
<hoxily> ^^这样子？
<onlylove> hoxily: 是的，而且有时候后面那个也跑不掉
<archl> onlylove 原来是电影放映之后一段时间就可以看网络视频了， -中国比米国快这么多呀
<onlylove> archl: 是啊，所以很多米国人翻墙进来看优酷啊
<archl> onlylove 现在手机都能拍摄 4K 视频了。好可怕。。。
<onlylove> archl: 手机的4K也就是分辨率在那，和真正的摄像机没法抗衡的
<onlylove> archl: 就像很多卡片机都2000W像素了，单反还800W，但是卡片的2000W就是不如单反的800W
<archl> onlylove 啥时候超级本也有个外设摄像头用来拍摄的。。。
<onlylove> archl: 因为单反的CCD比卡片打多了
<onlylove> archl: 这种东西，买个就是了，很早就有了吧……
<archl> onlylove 拍 4K 视频的摄像头呀
<onlylove> archl: USB摄像头
<onlylove> archl: 很多软件可以把手机当摄像头用，你不知道么
<archl> onlylove  无线传输速度贼慢。
<onlylove> archl: 你又想多了，USB线的
<archl> onlylove 其实重要的是好的数码相机大多可以USB同步摄影 tethering
<archl> onlylove 啊。。。没见过
<archl> onlylove 既然说好多软件，那该是windows了吧。
<roylez> archl: tethering是啥搞基技术？
<archl> roylez:  不是高科技呀。很早就有了技术。数码相机连接电脑同时拍摄储存？
<archl> roylez: 不过需要好的相机，我的没辙
<archl> roylez:  每天干什么
<roylez> archl: 吃喝玩睡
<archl> roylez:  乐乐帮我玩么
<roylez> archl: 付钱我就干
<archl> roylez:  我没钱你知道。
<onlylove> 吃喝玩睡还有钱拿？
<roylez> archl: 那就没啥好说的了
<roylez> onlylove: 没错
<onlylove> roylez: 求带一起
<roylez> archl: 虽然我每天很无聊，但是时间是我的
<archl> roylez:  ？当然。
<roylez> onlylove: 我不认识你，你不是歪果仁么？
<archl> roylez:  这种情况，这里好像不少。。。
<archl> roylez  hoxily  kandu 三个家里蹲。。。
<archl> lol
<jusss`> 人家都是大师
<jusss`> 渣erc每次启动都记不住上次的ignore
<roylez> archl: 最近刚刚看了一篇文章，讲的是最近这个时代普遍的没事做的雇员。因为效率提高，但是工作时间没有相应减少，造成了很多上班的人没事做。确实有道理，上班的闲的发慌应该是常态
<jusss`> 比andchat渣多了
<roylez> jusss`: /save，没这命令？
<jusss`> roylez: onlylove 我要换手机700一下的推荐几个
<roylez> jusss`: 无非就是 /ignore archl ，每次打一遍没什么大不了吧
<jusss`> roylez: 没用过
<jusss`> roylez: 每次打太恶心
<onlylove> jusss`: 能用？
<onlylove> jusss`: 要不你看下撸妹520？
<roylez> jusss`: 荣耀3c，貌似700以下了，我正在用，刷了个miui，不操心
<archl> roylez:  这个时代，并不想充分提高效率；最重要的是维持稳定
<jusss`> onlylove 699的zte我可是用了1年半
<onlylove> jusss`: 我想起来了……不知道你愿意用不……红米
<roylez> onlylove: 小米的手机返修太高了。百度搜索就可以知道
<onlylove> roylez: huawei也好不到哪里去啊……
<{ToT}> 今天人少啊
<jusss`> onlylove 我这个破公司如果转正了就配个电信版的红米
<jusss`> onlylove 我也不知道能不能在这转正
<jusss`> 今天下午在苏宁注册会员那件事，搞的我真想把这个手机砸了
<onlylove> jusss`: 真小气
<roylez> onlylove: 华为还是挺皮实的
<onlylove> jusss`: TI都是配BB的，不过BB和3G卡只能2选1
<onlylove> roylez: 我没说他不皮实，就是出问题也挺闹心，毕竟出货量越多，容易出问题的就越多
<roylez> onlylove: texas instrument?
<archl> roylez:  我要写文章，写书；读者是不是喜欢看作者履历？
<onlylove> roylez: 是的
<roylez> onlylove: 壕公司啊
<onlylove> archl: 有少部分蛋疼的愿意看
<archl> onlylove 好吧。
<jusss`> onlylove 别人在我后面排了一队的人都尼玛注册好了，我注册了半小时，无论是切wifi还是走手机流量，都尼玛死活超时，打不开网页，别人都尼玛没事，最后连服务中心的妹子都看不过去了，直接给了我张表让我注册，不用那傻叉的手机注册了，当时我差点把手机掰了，我还真能把那手机掰成两半
<roylez> archl: 要写就写
<roylez> archl: 找个理由打退堂鼓，卢瑟
<archl> roylez: 嗯。总是写太短。
<archl> roylez:  怎么练习写文字写长些？
<onlylove> jusss`: 如果是wifi还超时，那不是移动的事情，是你手机的事情
<roylez> archl: 你问错人了
<archl> roylez:  好吧。
<jusss`> onlylove 所以我想把它砸了，从下午在公交车上查百度地图开始就没网了，还记得5点多那会，我不停的掉线吗，都尼玛掉线成jusssss了
<onlylove> jusss`: 所以其实是手机的问题不然就不叫剁手兴了
<jusss`> roylez: 怎么3c是mtk的
<jusss`> roylez: 用过一个mtk手机，经常没信号
<roylez> jusss`: 没这问题
 * roylez 睡觉了
<jusss`> onlylove 我是不是可用考虑下现在廉价的htc这个死了好久的手机了
<jusss`> 以前尼玛卖那么贵，现在还不是被三星苹果搞死了
<jusss`> 跟诺基亚学的吧
<onlylove> jusss`: mtk不错的，我就在用mtk
<jusss`> onlylove 电信是不是走数据业务的只有3g呀
<jusss`> onlylove 1x能走数据吗
<onlylove> jusss`: 能吧……
<onlylove> jusss`: 我记得很久之前就有CDMA1X上网的设备，那时候能看rmvb在线呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.10 安装unity8后，MIR无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465806 ubuntu14.10安装好后，默认unity7.3正常登陆，然后安装了unity8/mir，装好后，重启，输入用户名，密码，就把登录隐藏掉，下面的gusset都还在，上面的工具栏都没变化，重启多次，都没用，切换TTY
<^k^>  ─> 1后，登陆，提示错误，说unit 10000@service fatal之类的，烦请高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 gh_3424 — 2014-11-08 2 …
<ArchStacker> php写文件找不到啊，调用shell命令创建文件也找不到，是怎么回事那
<{ToT}> oo
<ArchStacker> 用的这个脚本http://ix.io/f63
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=text/x-python
<ArchStacker> 你这个机器人咋看出这是python文件的
<ArchStacker> ^k^: 说你那
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 12.04 使用kdump 捕获内核启动不起来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465807 今天，小弟在ubuntu 12.04的系统上使用kdump 转储内核，结果在使内核崩溃后，捕获内核启动不起来，机器卡在那了，下面是小弟在系统上的配置与截图，希望各位仁兄帮忙分析指导一下，
<^k^>  ─> 小弟先谢谢了。 首先是系统使用的内核是 3.2.0-52-geneic ,系统内存是 6 G ，然后在系统上安装了apt-get install kd …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 12.04 使用kdump 捕获内核启动不起来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465808 今天，小弟在ubuntu 12.04的系统上使用kdump 转储内核，结果在使内核崩溃后，捕获内核启动不起来，机器卡在那了，下面是小弟在系统上的配置与截图，希望各位仁兄帮忙分析指导一下，
<^k^>  ─> 小弟先谢谢了。 首先是系统使用的内核是 3.2.0-52-geneic ,系统内存是 6 G ，然后在系统上安装了apt-get install kd …
<jusss`> onlylove: 富士山 富士康 富士通 还有富士什么的
<onlylove> jusss`: 富士相机
<jusss`> onlylove 用习惯4.7寸 1200x700的分辨率了，还500x900那种会不会很不适应呀
<jusss`> onlylove 京东上退货还尼玛要理由，淘宝7天内退货要理由吗
<onlylove> jusss`: 有无理由退货的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开不了机，停在Stopping set console keymap http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465809 开不了机，停在Stopping set console keymap，何解？ 又要重装？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 原来如此372 — 2014-11-08 22:05
<jusss`>  onlylove 京东可用无理由退货吗？7天内
<onlylove> jusss`: 看不一样东西，有可以的有不可以的好像？不清楚
<onlylove> jusss`: 京东售后其实还好
<archl> onlylove 你买相机了？
<onlylove> archl: 没有
<archl> onlylove 我后悔了呀，该买尼康的J3，即使是二手的 ~ 即使大了些。但是能更好的拍视频。如果你买就买那个好了。
<jusss`> onlylove 京东退货就一踢皮球，上次我同事买了个联想电脑，第一次检查出电池有问题打了3天电话才换，还尼玛要自己去联想售后开证明，叨叨了3天，才换货，过了一周又把那台发回来说检测没问题，然后他又申请退货，又和售后踢了一周皮球，才又换了个，
<archl> onlylove 1200帧速度拍320×240的视频
<onlylove> jusss`: 联想有自己的检测程序的
<onlylove> jusss`: dell也有
<onlylove> jusss`: 不清楚联想其他机器有没有，反正tp有
<jusss`> onlylove 我买这个zte手机时，发现信号不好，当时申请退货，售后非得尼玛让我去中兴售后开证明，我擦，就600多一手机我还得去找售后化50开证明，还没算路费，最后我嫌麻烦就没退，你们京东卖的手机又问题，凭啥让客户自己去找售后检测，本来就该京东自己检测
<hoxily> ArchStacker: HTTP 协议中的 HEAD 命令可以只看Head信息，像这样子，curl --head http://ix.io/f63
<jusss`> onlylove 我还记得大一那会退货还是很容易退的，买了一个包不喜欢直接申请退货，就退了，
<jusss`> onlylove 现在京东就一踢皮球的，
<onlylove> jusss`: 现在改了大概
<onlylove> jusss`: 之前反正不差的
<onlylove> jusss`: 问题在于，京东没能力，也没资质检测
<onlylove> jusss`: 你懂啥叫资质不
<jusss`> onlylove 亚马逊就买过一本书，包装袋破损的不成样子了发过来时，后来就没在亚马逊买过东西了
<jusss`> onlylove 京东可以发给厂家检测呀，
<jusss`> onlylove 既然京东从厂家拿货，那厂家就该给检测呀
<jusss`> onlylove 我同事那台tp就是那样，打了一周电话，最好还是让京东自己去找厂家检测
<onlylove> jusss`: tp有检测套件的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 这个的集合在哪里呢？？求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465810 这个的集合在哪里呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 原来如此372 — 2014-11-08 22:18
<archl> onlylove 中国人是一种什么情况。。。连做视频都不会。
<archl> 就妈的知道跟风消费
<onlylove> archl: 美国人就每个人都会么？
<onlylove> archl: 你别忘了大山里还有没见过电脑的孩子和老人
<^k^> ArchStacker, .. 休息一下 ..  22:27
<jusss`> onlylove我想买nokia e63了
<jusss`> onlylove 够硬，可以砸核桃，不怕摔
<onlylove> jusss`: 别那么多穷事情，看上就买
<jzp113> 哎 现在打开网页怎么自动变成11.11了
<jusss`> onlylove 但是e63都尼玛停产好几年了，买的一定是2手的
<archl> onlylove 我只要求中国原创视频达到美国的1/10000之一，要求不高好吧
<onlylove> archl: 你去美帝吧
<archl> onlylove 不要。
<onlylove> archl: 为啥不要
<archl> onlylove 为啥要去，人家已经可以了
<onlylove> archl: 你了解中国现在是什么状况么
<onlylove> archl: 你在不了解的情况下就随便乱说，你不死，谁死
<archl> onlylove 乱说什么了？
<onlylove> archl: [22:31]	archl	onlylove 我只要求中国原创视频达到美国的1/10000之一，要求不高好吧
<archl> onlylove 做一行就是一个事业这种事情么？
<onlylove> archl: 我和你沟通很困难，你别折腾我了，我还要玩游戏，电信的渣网玩起来很郁闷啊
<archl> onlylove 噢噢。去吧
<archl> onlylove 我在youku输入一个关键字弹涂鱼，然后我拍的拉圾视频都排名第三。我都要。。。
<kandu> onlylove: 明明是你主动找 archl 说话，却说 archl 折腾你。这种欲拒还迎的姿态很微妙啊
<archl> 排名第二了。。。
<archl> kandu:  大神
<onlylove> kandu: 边玩去，我没事主动找他？和他说话一句话得想半天
<onlylove> kandu: 大湿，大神
 * kandu 谁再瞎叫，我就对谁跳大神
<onlylove> kandu: 大湿，大神
 * onlylove 看 kandu 跳大神
<kandu> onlylove: 算了，今天折腾了一天，脑子浆糊了。跳不起来了
 * archl 对kandu喊话：跳大神时候别忘了拍视频上传呀
<onlylove> kandu: 果然浆糊了，不然也不会说那么欠揍的话
 * archl 等回复
<archl> onlylove 以后去修电脑时候挟带稳定的摄像机偷拍呀
<onlylove> 凸(艹皿艹 ) ignore archl
<jusss`> kandu: 大湿
<jusss`> kandu: 频道的传奇
<jusss`> Chaos`Eternal: 快来围观 kandu 大湿跳大神
<jusss`> onlylove 2代的思维和我们是不一样的，你早该这么做了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 鼠标无法点击的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465815 之前症状不是很明显, 在使用gedit点击某一行的时候, 鼠标的形状是指针(箭头)而不是一个文字输入的光标(类似一个字母I), 所以点击没有反应. 但由于不是太影响使用, 我就暂时把它忽略了. 今天笔记本从睡眠中起
<^k^>  ─> 来, 发现鼠标点击什么都没有反应(可以流畅移动, 但左中右三建点击都没有反应), 可以确定是的 1.不是鼠标 …
<jusss`> onlylove http://item.jd.com/1222586.html
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 【海信U971】海信 U971 3G手机（俊雅黑）WCDMA/GSM双卡双待【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove> jusss`: 这你也看得上？
<iMadper> 双11可以抢mx4啊.
<skh_> hello
<^k^> skh_:点点点.  23:04
<skh_> 有什么好的频道么？
<skh_> 火狐打开百度音乐盒不能播放，这是为什么？
<iMadper> skh_: 你没装flash
<iMadper> skh_: 请定义: 不能播放
<skh_> 不是啊
<iMadper> skh_: 能加载但是播放不了?
<iMadper> skh_: 提示什么错误?
<iMadper> skh_: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<skh_> 你现在能放么？
<iMadper> skh_: 听了好多年百度音乐盒了.
<skh_> 现在好像变了
<skh_> 变成html5了
<iMadper> skh_: 我现在正在听 <时光倒流二十年>
<skh_> 装了flash不能播，不装就能播
<iMadper> skh_: 请定义: 不能播
<iMadper> skh_: 页面能显示吗? 歌曲能显示吗? 播放条能显示吗? 能按嘛? 按完提示错误嘛?
<skh_> 装了flash就不能播放，显示正常
<iMadper> .... 能描述一下问题吗?
<iMadper> ..
<skh_> 把flash插件禁止激活就能播放
<iMadper> 什么叫不能播放?
<skh_> 激活后就不能播放
<iMadper> 是点了没反应?
<iMadper> 还是点了报错?
<iMadper> 还是根本就没图标?
<iMadper> skh_: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<skh_> 就是一个歌曲几秒钟就到下一首
<kandu> archl, onlylove: 在脑袋彻底抽抽前做好了 fiber combinator. 脑壳都发烫，先睡了。晚安
<skh_> 似乎连不上
<iMadper> skh_: 终于肯说了....
<skh_> 任何一个都不能播
<iMadper> skh_: 确实是网络问题. 我这里网络不好的时候会出现这个问题.
<skh_> 很奇怪
<archl> 晚安 kandu
<skh_> 但是把flash禁止后就可以
<iMadper> skh_: 这个页面在有flash的时候, 是会调用flash元素的.
<skh_> 哦
<iMadper> skh_: 你的firefox版本?
<skh_> 难道flash播放的链接跟html5的不一样？
<skh_> 28跟33都不行
<iMadper> skh_: 恩, 这就怪了. 我的也是33, 只有在网络很不好的地方才会出现你说的问题啊
<skh_> 哦
<iMadper> skh_: 如果不是flash报错, 那我也不知道怎么解决了
<skh_> 哦
<skh_> 谢谢
<iMadper> :-)
 * iMadper 继续看龙珠
<archl> iMadper:  ... 电影么
<iMadper> archl: 龙珠z, 不是剧场版.
<archl> iMadper: 我以为是美国人那个呢
<iMadper> archl:哦. 听说那个是烂片...
<archl> iMadper: 明天去寻找精神去 - 啊又要外出了
<iMadper> archl:羡慕.
<jusss> onlylove: nokia x x2 xl 华为3c 这几个选哪一个
<Chaos`Eternal> what the f...
<onlylove> jusss: 没比较过
<skh1> 总算会用pidgin连接irc了
<fengyunljp> 深夜水一条
<skh2> hh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 投了簡歷了麼？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近在幹嘛
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ** (gedit:18001): WARNING **: 命令 dbus-launch --autolaunch=d4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465821 编译dbus之后，执行sudo gedit /etc/***.config出现如下错误，在编译dbus之前确认没有出现这个错误，请问怎么回事儿呢？谢谢啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 timmymd — 2014-11-09 9:39
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 在php中调用shell脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465822 test.sh 脚本如下: #!/bin/bash echo "hello";[size=150] echo "hello" > 1.txt; 在一个php页面中用echo shell_exec("/var/www/html/ftp_upload/test.sh");调用test.sh这个脚本,其中能够执行echo "hello",这条语句,但是echo "hello" > 1.txt;却无法执行,其各位大神
<^k^>  ─> 讲解?[/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 gxwu — 2014-11-09 9:51
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 不知道对ubuntu比较友好的无线网卡型号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465823 可以支持无线热点，驱动也不难搞 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroer00 — 2014-11-09 11:22
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  11:47
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 lts客人会话任务栏工具显示正常,正常用户则消失不见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465824 网上查方法： 1.安装 gnome-panel. 因为标题所示原因，这个显然不需要。实际也有安装，但找开程序后，程序菜单在新工具栏下面，无法使用。友 2.安装ccsm,这个没有找
<^k^>  ─> 到，似乎只有搞桌面特效失败，才需要如此。友 3.删除配置文件，重新生成。这个无效。 请朋友们指点。 …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 关于SPSS 22 for linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465826 用的ubuntu系统。。。 下载下来是一个bin文件，SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin 也安装好了。现在是从哪里运行启动呢？？ 从win带过来的习惯。。不知道怎么启动啊。。。 完全解决后会写一个教程供大家分享。。并把spss 22的资
<^k^>  ─> 源共享。 统计信息: 发表于 由 510426762 — 2014-11-09 12:51
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统重装win7后，用easybcd引导任然不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465829 以前笔记本只有一块机械硬盘，装了双系统win7 32位和ubuntu，最近添加一块ssd，重装了win7 64位在ssd 但用easy引导以前机械硬盘的ubuntu还是不行，有什么办法没？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxjzf
<^k^>  ─> m — 2014-11-09 13:13
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu键盘兼容问题，你们听说过么？楼主遇到了（顺便提一下N卡驱动） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465830 楼主用着台式机，英特尔至强E3+GTX670显卡，配一块noppoo choc pro的机械键盘，起因是楼主装好N卡驱动后，系统提示有系统更新，于是就更新+重启，那么问题来了
<^k^>  ─> ，重启以后进桌面只显示了一张壁纸，一个鼠标，啥都不来，用手机上网查了下，重装N卡驱动就好了，于 …
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求助！编译gcc4.9.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465831 我的机子ubuntu64 10.10，在配置的时候（./configure）,找不到crt1.o,但是我安装了libc6-dev包，求大神解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 微习6 — 2014-11-09 13:49
<archl> SONY Alpha 7S ISO 惊人: 409600，实用 ISO 102400，拍夜里的视频肯定很好呀。
<{ToT}> 没人吹牛？
<uuair> 我突然发现，sony的手机，也不错啊，是不是用iphone久了，有审美疲劳了？
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 一群傻逼，弄你妈的论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465832 赶紧滚出中国 统计信息: 发表于 由 uizco — 2014-11-09 14:44
<hoxily> kuby
<jusss`> hoxily: onlylove_ 下午好
<jusss> 前几天有人给我打电话让我去某个文化公司领取第五套人民币一套，然后今天上午去了尼玛问我要不要买一套收藏，然后我说不了，最后送我一张热比亚和韩国的50元纸币，擦擦
<uuair> jusss: 那也不错啊，起码送了你点东西。
<jusss> uuair: 摸着想假的，连水印都木有
<uuair> jusss: 你没勾搭一下哪里的妹子？
<nemo_heng> who
<jusss> 没
<jusss> gebjgd: 基佬
<gebjgd> jusss, 對 你個基佬+loser
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qd-IZbNGAADO3upYZVMAALrFgHfOHcAAM72930.jpg 天渐渐变冷了,好想有个家啊
<hoxily> jusss: 好
<jusss> hoxily: 我被dsl折腾的好几天不高兴了
<jusss> hoxily: 没有一个人教教我
<jusss> hoxily: (html (body (h1 bla) (p bla))) 生成<html> <body> <h1>bla</h1> <p> bla</p></body></html>
<jusss> 这样就不用担心缺少匹配了
<jusss> 是不是太没想象力了，我感觉
<onlylove> jusss: 漏了一个括号，里面要放<head></head>标签
<jusss> onlylove哦
<hoxily> 没有head也行吧
<jusss> (printf %d (+ 3 1))生成printf("%d",(3 + 1));
<jusss> 一直用这种前缀表达式，使用（3 + 1）感觉好不习惯
<jusss> (select table column 'bla')生成select * from table where column='bla'
<jusss> (find string1 on string2)生成grep 或c的strxxx过滤函数
<jusss> 太没想象力了
<jusss> hoxily: onlylove_ 来个有想象力的
<onlylove> jusss: 用lisp开车吧
<jusss> onlylove 去卖手机的那去看nokia xl了，5寸 方方正正的，还很硬，就是分辨率太差
<jusss> onlylove 500x800多的分辨率好像，
<onlylove> jusss: 低端嘛，自然不会用太好的屏
<onlylove> jusss: 不硬能叫nokia？那不就是微软了么
<jusss> onlylove 现在一直用300多dpi的手机，一换200多的感觉不适应
<onlylove> jusss: 那就继续300的啊
<jusss> onlylove 我算了下我的zte的dpi是312.46912
<archl> happyaron:  我想要视频拍摄强大的。看起来目前是 sony a7s呀，而且ISO 409600，无敌
<archl> iMadper: 买 alpha 7s吧。
<jusss> onlylove 或者326.3566
<archl> iMadper: 结婚的时候摄影
<jusss> onlylove 我不知道是4.5还是4.7寸
<jusss> onlylove 这个dpi很不错吧
<jusss> onlylove 以前买的那个moto的dpi只有133
<onlylove> jusss: 我不在乎那个，你要知道分辨率越高越容易卡
<onlylove> jusss: 换句话说，完全取决于硬件性能
<jusss> onlylove 我的华硕本只有133的dpi 苹果的mbp retina是226
<onlylove> jusss: dpi太高累眼睛？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 五笔输入法无法用快捷键切换到英文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465833 好不容易装好了五笔，但现在无法切换输入法。无论是ctrl+space，还是crtl+shift，都不行。 请大家帮忙看看是怎么回事？ 注：很奇怪，刚刚发现单独按shift能够切换到英文的，但为什么以前不行
<^k^>  ─> 呢？ 不知道重启后会不会有变化？ 1.png 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjq200 — 2014-11-09 17:15
<archl> onlylove 买了一块钱电子书，送了10块钱电子书卷。。。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 土豪，笔记本都 133dpi 的。 96dpi 的跪拜
<gebjgd> jusss, 你怎麼就突然翻身做壕了呢
<archl> gebjgd:  好久不见了。
<archl>  alvin_rxg  怎么会呀。 笔记本dpi超过96才正常呀
<gebjgd> archl, 從來就沒見過你
<archl> gebjgd:  在这个频道经常呀
<microcai> 不支持高 DPI 的 系统和程序都可以扔到垃圾堆里.
<alvin_rxg> archl: 1366x768 15.6"
<gebjgd> microcai, 壕啊
<microcai> 德国人真幸福
<microcai> 可以纪念 柏林墙的倒塌
<microcai> 我们什么时候能纪念 gfw 的倒塌
<gebjgd> microcai, 聽說你現在在日本？
<microcai> 咋了? 要我带动漫周边?
<onlylove> 能带吗？
<microcai> 能
<gebjgd> microcai, 在什麼城市？
<gebjgd> microcai, 對日本感覺如何
<microcai> 11 区 , 大大的好.
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 日本妹子如何？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 问这个干啥，你还记得前几天那啥校花比赛么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, düsseldorf一堆日本妹子
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不记得
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，争取明年去 düsseldorf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 贊
<gebjgd> 周末找你喝酒
<gebjgd> 遊來陰河
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你在 köln 是吧？
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 妹子啊? 我还是去看动画片吧,,,.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, bochum
<gebjgd> microcai, 老婆孩子也在日本？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我争取找个差不多地方的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日本女孩有不錯的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Düsseldorf有個DLUG
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我覺得太遠
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等我没有了再说。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沒有了什麼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等我没人要了再说..
<microcai> gebjgd:  怎么可能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不是一直沒有人要麼
<gebjgd> microcai, 帶過去啊
<gebjgd> microcai, 我有個同學在東京
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不是，之前只是别人没表态而已
<gebjgd> microcai, 在那裏有6年了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哎喲喂  你找到了？
<microcai> gebjgd: 搞姬不?
<gebjgd> microcai, 人家老婆孩子都在日本的
<gebjgd> microcai, 你們可以聯系下
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算是吧，后边会比较辛苦
<microcai> gebjgd: 搞 gentoo 不? 搞 c++ 不?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找到什麼了
<gebjgd> microcai, 他是win用戶 java
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 找啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 妹子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 国内的妹子呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦  網上認識的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她什麼時候過來？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 认识了差不多九年了吧。要带过来得靠我自己的能力带过来。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想聽過來人的忠告麼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 私聊
<alvin_rxg> ok
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助:ubuntu 14.04 lts客人会话任务栏,工具栏显示正常,正常用户则消失不见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465834 昨天升级了一下，今天开机发现任务栏与工具栏不见了。 网上查方法： 安装 gnome-panel. 为什么以客户会话登录就有呢？这个显然不必要。 本人尝试到最后
<^k^>  ─> ，没有办法情况下，最终也有安装。结果是：缺省登录方式下要手动运行,但另外的2种方式可以自动运行。 …
<archl> 。。。在潍坊吃自助餐好点的五星级的69，差的26；在深圳真吃不起
<nemo_hen1> quit
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜首壕
<happyaron> gebjgd: 拜稳拿
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜壕基蛙
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<freeflying> happyaron, 贵司到现在多不能在apt上创新下
<gebjgd> happyaron, 別這樣  受不起
<freeflying> happyaron, 这么多年还再用这种模式
<happyaron> freeflying: mvo 回来做click了
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> scateu: 拜康哥壕
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<freeflying> happyaron, click debian会用?
<happyaron> freeflying: 不可能啦
<onlylove> freeflying: C的创新很多啊，你看，init有upstart，xorg有mir de有unity
<happyaron> freeflying: 上次见mvo他说已经在琢磨怎么给deb加ssl软件签名
<happyaron> freeflying: 但大改apt已经和mvo的工作有冲突了
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都是我们家的吗? : 当我怀第四胎时,邻居家的母狗也将临产。心想现在也许是解释小孩是怎么来到世界上的最好时机,于是我带着3个儿子去观看母狗生产,几个月以后,我分娩了,丈夫带领儿子们来医院看他们的小弟弟。当我们都站在育儿室窗前向内看时,3岁的儿子问我,"这些全
<^k^>  ─> 是我们家的吗?"
<freeflying> happyaron: apt还要用在本地写sources.list太挫了
<freeflying> happyaron: 该学学arch/yum的那套了
<happyaron> freeflying: yum更挫
<happyaron> freeflying: 学yum就是no zuo no die
<happyaron> freeflying: mirrorbrain渣到什么程度没操作过真的没有发言权。。
<freeflying> happyaron: apt这货这么多年都没变化，太挫了
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> 大家早
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱早
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总早
<iMadper> kandu: 大湿早.
<happyaron> iMadper: 你丫去美帝了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我去美帝了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 要不怎么八点喊早呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 刚睡醒啊
<iMadper> happyaron: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/130157
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 另类黑科技：SIGMA 适马 DP2 Quattro 数码相机_普通数码相机_晒物广场_什么值得买
<iMadper> happyaron: 最佳备机
<happyaron> iMadper: 对啊在美帝这点儿不是刚好睡醒
<happyaron> iMadper: 你买吧，我不用备机
<iMadper> happyaron: .. .. .... 我连主力鸡都没有呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 那先入个1DX + 大三元
<happyaron> iMadper: 然后就可以买这个了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不拍照啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我用手机拍
<happyaron> iMadper: 然后再买个罗姐推荐的GH4
<iMadper> happyaron: 不要. 我就用手机. 很方便.
<iMadper> happyaron: 随身带, 偷拍也方便
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 您有偷拍需求我就不说啥了
<happyaron> iMadper: 不过 imtxc 和 cherrot 这种妹子壕都不需要偷拍的，您得加把劲啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 他们也有手机可以偷拍啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 但他们不需要
<iMadper> happyaron: 这你都知道?
<happyaron> iMadper: 听他们说的
<iMadper> happyaron: 他们有你就够了~ 还需要偷拍?~ lol~
<happyaron> iMadper: 没我啥事，要不我还有空在这里被你黑么？
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装QQ提示安装路径不对怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465835 wine已安装了，新版1.7也装过了，都是如此。请问各位有没有什么高招？ 3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjq200 — 2014-11-09 20:24
<iMadper> 安全一直是YunOS所强调的，它拥有Root权限保护功能，让用户无法自己进入底层进行修改，从而保证了系统的稳定性  <--  ali这是傻逼嘛? android几千年来一直就都有root权限啊..
<freeflying> iMadper: 又去米帝了啊
<jusss> happyaron: apt和aptitude有什么不同吗？
<freeflying> iMadper: 最近买了不少书
<iMadper> freeflying: 没啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都好久没看书了
<jusss> iMadper: windows什么时候会对用户开放system权限？
<iMadper> jusss: 不懂.
<jusss> iMadper: 有的进程拒接访问，没法结束
<jusss> 所以有能随便结束任意进程就好了
<iMadper> jusss: 不懂.
<freeflying> iMadper: 我说我最近买了不少书
<iMadper> freeflying: 买啥书?
<jusss> (defmacro bla (n) `(values-list (string->list ,n))) (bla "不懂)
<freeflying> iMadper: https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/15337998?shelf=read
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔叔你怎么都不读中文书了。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 中文的质量不堪读了
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们的branch换了啊，都看到更新
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥branch?
<freeflying> iMadper: fwall
<iMadper> freeflying: 不需要更新了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在用的挺爽了
<freeflying> iMadper: 搞个iOS的客户端啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 买不起开发设备啊
<hoxily`> jusss: 以前可以通过这样的方法来获得比Administrator权限更高的System权限。
<jusss> hoxily: 什么样的方法
<iorikyox> 大家好，我想请教个问题
<hoxily> jusss: 利用粘滞键（连续快速按5次Shift），会自动地调用一个程序，叫什么名忘了，你可以通过任务管理器查看下。
<jusss> hoxily: 粘滞键，按出来了，然后呢
<hoxily> jusss: 由于这个粘滞键调用程序的机制在任何用户都未登录前也有效，这时启动的粘滞键处理程序是具有System权限的。
<iorikyox> 由于本地联通对于各电商网址进行疯狂劫持，所有正常连接都被转到返利网站连接，准备适度反击，想通过增加个人访问国外网站增加流量的方式，增加isp结算费用。
<hoxily> jusss: 所以有人想到用cmd.exe替换那个处理程序，在开机显示的登陆界面按5下Shift，调出了cmd命令提示符。
<iorikyox> 请教，国内isp与国际是如何结算互联网宽带流量费用的，标准是多少？应该在哪里查呢，
<hoxily> jusss: 这个时候你想干嘛就干嘛了。
<iMadper> http://www.legouji.com/article-3533.html   这网站丧心病狂了啊!!!
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ YUNOS版MX4的用户的需求，魅族官方今日（29日）宣布，第二批预订将开启。_2014年最新手机图片_山寨手机网专注高仿苹果6_高仿苹果5s_高仿三星大器3系列国产手机- 2014年最好的山寨手机网 www.legouji.com
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么替换那个
<hoxily> jusss: XP的时候调过有效。
<hoxily> jusss: 简单的文件替换啊。
<hoxily> jusss: http://wlandft.blog.163.com/blog/static/4892013220087181154114/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ XP惊爆粘滞键漏洞~ - 涵浪的日志 - 网易博客
<jusss> hoxily: 我试试
<hoxily> jusss: 作死
<iorikyox> 由于本地联通对于各电商网址进行疯狂劫持，所有正常连接都被转到返利网站连接，准备适度反击，想通过增加个人访问国外网站增加流量的方式，增加isp结算费用。 请教，国内isp与国际是如何结算互联网宽带流量费用的，标准是多少，应该在哪里查呢？
<happyaron> iorikyox: 没用的，孩子你放弃吧
<iorikyox> 为何这样讲？
<happyaron> iorikyox: 每个人能占多少国际带宽在你买服务的时候就上了QoS
<iorikyox> 劫持正在疯狂进行，虽然本人没有什么黑客技术，也不敢用，但力所能及的增加一点isp运营成本还是可以的吧
<happyaron> iorikyox: 打工信部电话呗
<iorikyox> 我现在准备随时开pc的时候，挂国外在线视频网
<happyaron> 那就挂吧
<iorikyox> 目前找到比较稳定的fox新闻网直播，432P流量还算稳定
<iorikyox> 这样能增加多少流量？
<iorikyox> 主要是能增加多少isp支出？
<happyaron> 增加不了几块钱。。
<iorikyox> 我请教你一下，我之前查了一下，2008年前后，有报道说，国际互联网流量结算标准是120万/GB/月
<iorikyox> 真有这么贵么？这个数据应该到哪里去查一下呢？
<jusss> hoxily: 改了，然后还是或不得system 系统无法在消息文件中为system找到信息号为0x8的消息文本
<iorikyox> 432P流媒体带宽大概200KB左右，我日常pc开机时间不低于10小时，如果持之以恒，总能把isp非法所得消耗掉吧
<hoxily> jusss: 你啥系统版本？
<happyaron> iorikyox: 不过是给了别的isp赚去
<happyaron> iorikyox: 不如维护你自己的权益
<iorikyox> 是啊，但劫持是本地isp干的，这是非法的哦
<happyaron> 所以让你打工信部电话
<iorikyox> 工信部已经下过单子了，但本地isp根本不承认。这事情已经从4月进行到现在了
<iorikyox> 工信部的EMS文件我6月就收到了
<jusss> hoxily: win7 rtm
<happyaron> iorikyox: 继续打
<happyaron> iorikyox: 或者换isp
<iorikyox> 我觉得还是自己做点什么实际点
<hoxily> jusss: 也许win7已经修正了这个漏洞
<happyaron> iorikyox: 完全不能帮助你改善自己的状况，有什么意义呢
<iorikyox> 我这里是吉林联通，chat里有吉林的用户，可以试试
<iorikyox> 很厌恶这种赚黑钱的手段，无耻之极
<iorikyox> 最近劫持结果是一个叫爱淘宝的拼音网址，但google查不到这个网站
<freeflying> happyaron: 下了tbbt没
<onlylove> iorikyox: 这不是顶风作案么，习大大这么狠，要修理他们，他们还跑得掉？
<iorikyox> 目前，我借用goagent的PAC规则规避了劫持的行为，网址不会被劫持了，但这不是办法啊
<iorikyox> 很疯狂的，你们谁有兴趣试试，我把qq的远程协助打开，你们自己试试看，本地的劫持有多疯狂
<onlylove> iorikyox: 换电信吧
<onlylove> iorikyox: 如果能换
<happyaron> freeflying: 没
<happyaron> freeflying: 要下可以来
<freeflying> happyaron: 去那里？
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这儿啊，网快
<iorikyox> 已经续费了，暂时换不了
<freeflying> happyaron: 你给我个vpn吧
<iorikyox> 好啊，虽然goagent用的还可以
<happyaron> freeflying: vpn 啥用
<iorikyox> 你的vpn是网上的么？
<freeflying> happyaron: 你下好给我好了
<happyaron> freeflying: 种子
 * happyaron 问题是咋给你
<freeflying> happyaron: 没种子啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 那有啥用
<iorikyox> 结算标准，没人知道么？
<iorikyox> 以为linux用户对这方面比较了解呢
<onlylove> 结算标准，那是电信内部的事情，和什么用户没关系
<onlylove> 换句话说，这叫行业机密
<iorikyox>  2007年1月30日，我国到美国等一些国家的互联网结算价格已从2003年120万元/G/月骤降为30万元/G/月。
<iorikyox> 这个是我查到的中文信息
<iorikyox> 如果这个数据是真实的，那么通过持续连通国外流媒体的办法可行性还不错吧
<onlylove> 你一个月给用掉10G国际流量他也不会心疼的
<iorikyox> 总算我被劫持的广告费被我自己花出去了啊
<iorikyox> 没塞进无耻isp口袋
<iorikyox> 除此之外，我想不到别的办法了
<happyaron> iorikyox: 给了其他无耻的isp了 LOL
<iorikyox> 给就给了么，人家也没劫持
<happyaron> iorikyox: 白赚你钱你就高兴
<happyaron> iorikyox: 这逻辑真奇怪lol
<iMadper> 有时间关心这个, 不如多看一部av
<iorikyox> 目前用的是FOX官网的在线
<iorikyox> 美国正在进行超级碗比赛，中期选举也一直在播
<iorikyox> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Windows7用U盘安装Ubuntu14.04双系统，进去后一个网卡驱动都没有，希望高手帮忙？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465838 用那个命令后，显示这么个东西Ethernet controller Qcalcomm Atheros QcA8172 Network broadcom corporation Bcm43142 ubuntu系统是64位的，win7可以上网，网上找了
<^k^>  ─> 个半天好像没驱动还是怎么的，我是个小白，好像解压安装什么的都不太会，把文件下载下来又不知道放在 …
<iorikyox> 本地isp真心黑，这个不是一时半会能解决的，没辙，只能出此下策了
<iorikyox> 要饭的进行抢劫，这个没法接受，我宁可把钱给别家
<iorikyox> 中移动下调手机上网国际漫游费 平均降幅达82%
<iorikyox> 手机上网每天使用3M以内流量，将根据不同国家分别收费3元、6元或9元，与过去的资费相比，平均降幅达到82%
<iorikyox> 这个是刚找到的
<onlylove> 这是移动对你的收费
<iorikyox> 以后没事再找吧，相信这种结算数据不会找不到的。大家有稳定的国外流媒体链接，麻烦分享下
<iorikyox> 是的，我知道这是消费价格，不是结算价格
<iorikyox> 这种数据，年报里能有么？
<iMadper> ... ...
<iorikyox> 唉，不求省电，但求费流量
<iorikyox> 最新的互联网结算标准是由《互联网交换中心网间结算办法》(信部电[2007]557号)制定的，按照这一结算标准规定，就是无论移动用户访问电信内容，还是电信用户访问移动内容，都是中国移动买单。  例如，假如移动推出50元包月不限流量的TD-HSDPA上网卡，用户按2.8Mbps的速度不间断访问电信网上内容，那么按照1000(元/Mbps月)的结ç
<iMadper> 别发乱码
<iorikyox> 这是网友的回帖
<iorikyox> ？
<iMadper> 复制过来的文字, 要注意编码.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你客户端的问题？
<iorikyox> 哦，我目前在windows下，大概是编码不同
<iorikyox> 我这里显示是正常的，firefox
<iMadper> onlylove: 我这里直接显示出编码了. \271这样的
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝壕
<iorikyox> 就目前找到的这些价格计算，如果采用这种流媒体的土办法，费用上isp绝对不占便宜，暂时就这么做了
<iorikyox> 当年家用adsl改铜线入户，isp服务失误，没限制上传带宽，半年内，我家pc24小时开emule分享资源，5个月分享了14TB流量，次年春节的时候，估计是isp自检发现了，给该政策了
<iorikyox> 给上传速度改正常了，未更改前上传5MB，改后上传200KB
<iorikyox> 不打扰了，谢谢各位恢复
<iorikyox> 回复
<jusss`> >/quit
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜妹子壕
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 用什麼win
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 趕快換Linux去
<iorikyox> 呵呵，好的
<iorikyox> 不过，firefox都是一样的好用
<onlylove> 一样的难用是真的
<iorikyox> ……何出此言？
<happyaron> 我大firefox v587啊
<gebjgd> onlylove,  一般難用
<gebjgd> 一般就是用來看視頻
<onlylove> happyaron: v587你妹啊，经常只能开新标签，已经开的标签关不掉，必须关掉浏览器
<happyaron> onlylove: 从没遇到过的路过啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 就这种破烂，你给我讲v587？
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得这还是看人
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用的野雞發行辦？
<happyaron> onlylove: 在我手上就v587啊
 * happyaron lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 看人是几个意思，其他浏览器没问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 發行版不對  或者人品不對
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我从ftp.mozilla.org搞的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我大firefox看人
<onlylove> happyaron: 滚
<happyaron> onlylove: 我用nightly
<gebjgd> onlylove, 就像搜索引擎  baidu和google
<onlylove> happyaron: 我用release
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有軟則的
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个问题我遇到不止一次了，所以我懒得吐槽firefox，但是也没别的替代可以用，所以很无奈
<cherrot> onlylove, 人品问题 lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，原生64，啥时候有
<onlylove> cherrot: 证明firefox的测试做的不好，他应该请我去做测试
<onlylove> cherrot: 我一次开个30+标签正常
<iorikyox>  浅析我国互联网骨干网网间结算问题 2011-03-26 08:31:01 这篇文章给出了网间结算的公式和说明，但网间结算有很多模式，但愿国内外采用的不是包月的形式，那样我就亏大了
<iMadper> firefox一点儿也不好用, 可惜firefox没有替代品.
<happyaron> onlylove: linux 上一直都原生64啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，那破烂flash，当然，那是adobe的 dog shit
<onlylove> happyaron: 一开始人说是度娘的js写的不好，但是我发现，不止是度娘，其他网站也有标签关不掉的问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 基本不用度娘的路过
<onlylove> happyaron: 度娘mp3啊
<iorikyox> 干嘛用baidu？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没问题的路过
<iorikyox> goagent实在是太方便了
<onlylove> iorikyox: 你给我找个比度娘mp3还容易找盗版歌的地方出来
<iMadper> onlylove: 度娘的是正版吧.
<iorikyox> 我基本上不接受新歌了，老歌现在都很少听
<iMadper> onlylove: 度娘和各大唱片公司签约的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 是么？反正我就下128的试听，高品质的我也听不出所以然
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个跟正版盗版没关系啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 授权 != 高清
<onlylove> iMadper: 当年very cd的mp3!可是都是320的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我买了vip.
<iorikyox> 320的和128的差别很大
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然，可能有伪320
<iorikyox> flac这类和320的差别不大
<iMadper> iorikyox: 大
<iMadper> iorikyox: 大得很.
<onlylove> iorikyox: 我是木耳，别和我说差别很大
 * happyaron 无损转AAC的路过
<iMadper> iorikyox: mp3消掉了太多的高频.
<kandu> iMadper: 天都没亮就喊早，昨晚干啥坏事了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 您有ue900
<iMadper> kandu: 碎叫.
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是我等渣渣能比的啊
<iorikyox> 我试过，没听出320差多少
<freeflying> happyaron: aac咋转
<happyaron> freeflying: itunes
<iMadper> happyaron: ue900不怎么挑. 之前坏掉的tf15听音源区别真是一耳朵的事儿
<happyaron> freeflying: 现ape/flac转成wav，然后用itunes压成aac
<freeflying> happyaron: 现在那里能下无损
<freeflying> happyaron: 好蛋疼啊
<iorikyox> 可能耳机也不好吧，不知要多少钱入门才能听出
<happyaron> iMadper: 可是跟垃圾耳机比，根本差的不是一两个档次
<happyaron> freeflying: 没办法
<iorikyox> emule找
<iorikyox> amule
<iorikyox> 128听着特压抑，320没感觉，flac特别占空间，效果不比320强多少
<iMadper> happyaron: 你在学校用六维啊
 * iMadper 震古烁今 ... ....
<happyaron> iMadper: 我都随便找种子
<iMadper> happyaron: 音乐, 演唱会, 种子好找?
<iMadper> happyaron: 六维真心强大
<happyaron> iMadper: 实在要找可以用，但没用过
<iMadper> happyaron: 哎, 怀念六维啊... 现在翻墙能访问, 不过没有ipv6, 下载是个问题
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> 上传: 2.52 TB 下载: 1.56 TB
<happyaron> 我这儿能借到品知的vip账号，不用上传
<happyaron> 六维不知道有没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 借账号违规吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 你觉得找管理员借还违规么。。
<onlylove> happyaron: ……这么大权限的账号……
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是，找管理员借vip账号
<onlylove> happyaron: 你直接让管理员给你下完了丢给你就是
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个做不到……
<\q> cherrot: 找到妹子了？
<onlylove> \q: 人都妻妾成群了
<cherrot> \q, 找啥妹子？
<jusss> \q: (html (body (h1 bla) (p bla)))这种变成<html> <body> <h1> bla </h1> <p> bla </p> </body> </html>这种怎么写？
<jusss> \q: 用写parse吗？
<\q> jusss: S-exp 的語言寫啥parser..
<jusss> 直接car出来然后用,@剥壳可用吗
<\q> cherrot: 很久以前你說妹子掉了……
<jusss> \q: 那怎么写，给个列子，
<jusss> \q: )这个要匹配最近的(后的名字生成</xxx>
<\q> jusss: 如果是lisp的話不用自己parse
<cherrot> \q, 嗯。。两年前了
<jusss> \q: 那怎么写？
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss,
<Chaos`Eternal> 用sxml->xml
<\q> jusss: 左括號進棧，tagname進棧，遇到)彈棧到匹配的(
<jusss> \q: 这个栈直接就是一个列表吧
<kandu> jusss: 这种就是普通的函数输出字符串。称不上dsl
<kandu> jusss: http://paste.debian.net/130996/
<jusss> kandu: 嗯，我现在想写一个方便写html的东西出来，不算dsl
<jusss> kandu: 这是啥语言。。。看不懂
<kandu> jusss: 就这个逻辑就好了。我一个服务器生成带缩进html输出用的。构造好了，给出缩进值，输出 chan 就完事
<jusss> kandu: 原来大家都有这个需求呀
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新人交友 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465839 使用LINUX一段时间了，今天终于完美的安装了LINUX MINT CHINAAMON版 成功安装了搜狗输入法， 成功安装了chromium浏览器并安装了FLASH插件， 成功安装了深度音乐，并安装了百度的插件。 成功安装了SKYPE聊天软件，但是没有
<^k^>  ─> 好友。 诚信想和各位LINUX爱好者成为朋友，相互学习 SKYPE号：whzbaobao SKYPE号：whzbaobao SKYPE号：whzbaobao SKYPE号 …
<happyaron> \q: 您反射弧太长了。。
<happyaron> \q: cherrot 现在是萌萌哒妹子壕
<cherrot> \q, 两年转眼一瞬间 lol
<\q> jusss: http://lpaste.net/113979
<\q> jusss: 未加雕琢，隨手寫的
 * happyaron 一堆看不懂的regex
<jusss> 不带这样的，我得会haskell才能看懂呀，呜呜呜
<jusss> 都用我不会的语言写我的需求。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 学会haskell能看懂ruby.
<jusss> 有用javascript python c#写lisp的，都不用lisp自己写，我总是搜到这样的文章
<\q> jusss: 改了一下……剛纔沒測果然錯了
<jusss> \q: kandu 还是直接用c写吧，这个我开能看懂点
<kandu> \q: 似乎很少看 irc? 若有问题，可否 email 请教?
<\q> kandu: 您也開搞ocaml了……
<kandu> \q: 相对不丑
<jusss> \q: 小马哥，你毕业了吗
<kandu> \q: 暂时用用
<\q> kandu: ocaml字串處理庫函數簡直不能更醜
<\q> kandu: 這個好像毫無辦法，還有多維數組
<kandu> \q: 小细节不大关注
 * \q ocaml haskell也是很容易寫成括號流的...lots of irritating parentheses
 * \q ocaml haskell也是很容易寫成括號流的...lots of irritating superfluous parentheses
<\q> jusss: 快了……
<jussss> kandu \q  Chaos`Eternal 三位很难一见的大牛竟然同时在线了
<jusss> 怎么突然安静了
<jusss> 我掉了？
<jusss> 有人    吗？
<jusss> 大湿都去私聊了，都不陪我了，：-（
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 赶紧挨个拜
<\q> kandu: 怎麼發現ocaml美好的？
<jusss> 当然是剃头剃的很好啦
<kandu> \q: 经常写需求多变的小东西的话，我觉得有方便的，简单好用的库很重要。语言本身就无所谓。选 py, rb 比较适合.
<jusss> \q: 你是以前那个\b吗？
<\q> jusss: 不是
<kandu> \q: 写大了，或者逻辑复杂的。前期检查比较重要。类型推导对重构也方便
<anti-unix> pcbsd 高大上
<\q> kandu: 嗯，我對這些重拾興趣了……
<happyaron> 没写过大程序的表示鸭梨山大
<happyaron> 多学学python合适么
<jusss> happyaron: 学lisp吧
<\q> happyaron: xiaq表示兩年前自己寫的python已經看不懂了……接口也不敢改
<kandu> \q: 因为命令式，面向对象，函数式都有，所以表现力够丰富。特别是 extension point 支持出来后。写语法变换太方便了
<happyaron> jusss: 我要实用点的路边摊一点的。。
<happyaron> \q: 那学啥能看懂
<jusss> happyaron: c
<\q> kandu: extension point 還沒學……camlp[45]也沒有，感覺資料奇缺的樣子
<kandu> \q: 当然 ocaml 语法很丑，我对它的一些解析语法的做法也不赞同。博客里都写过，加上历史有些长，总有些失误设计
<happyaron> jusss: 这个已在用
<kandu> \q: 那个要直接看编译器源码的
<\q> kandu: 哪裏丑？
<kandu> \q: 就看语法树部分的源码就好了。还是比较简单的
<\q> happyaron: 我不知道……所以我鑽牛角尖看ocaml了
<kandu> \q: 前段时间在 twitter 上说过  http://machinelife.org/blog/post/peep+into+Extension+points/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: peep into Extension points
<kandu> \q: 因为写了几个语法变换，看了些 ast 部分源码。发现 ocaml 在解析源码时的一点小问题
<jusss> 大湿，留个扣扣吧，我玩游戏时叫上你们
<\q> kandu: 我twitter從來不看的……今年rss也看得少了，罪過
<kandu> \q: 我的网络社交也几乎消停一两年了。。
<\q> kandu: 你怎麼又簡體了？
<kandu> \q: 这里用简的多
<\q> kandu: 這個很有趣 https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/down-with-abstractions
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Programming Problems and Competitions :: HackerRank
<\q> kandu: 你怎麼調試的？
<\q> kandu: 感覺ocaml調試很困難
<kandu> \q: ocamldebug/log/菩萨保佑我瞎改后就正常运行吧
<\q> kandu: ocamldebug只能查看值，不能求值表達式感覺很不方便
<\q> kandu: 斷點位置也有點奇怪
<kandu> \q: 嗯，断点还分前后的
<kandu> \q: 不过前辈们都说，不要依赖 debugger, 依赖 log 比较适合
<kandu> \q: 因为多个逻辑流跑起来后， debug 几乎不可行
<kandu> \q: 最近写 fiber 库，逻辑流经过 cps 后被打散到数据(函数即数据)，要重建 backtrace 非常困难。
<kandu> \q: 我还看到有采用这种技术还能支持 backtrace 的 native 语言
<kandu> \q: 例如 go ,并发一起， debug 无能
<kandu> \q: 前辈们说还是多用 log 比较好还是有道理的
<kandu> 我还*没*看到有
<\q> kandu: 唉，看來沒辦法
<kandu> 我前几天还想试试通过 extension point 自动给 fiber 插 log 的方式。不过需要语义信息才行，而现有的 camlp4/ extension point 方式只有 ast 信息。似乎行不通。不过 ocaml 提供 compiler-libs, 以后可以试试在里面多加一轮
<kandu> 按理可行。可能是有人发了论文没被工程界知晓吧
<kandu> 自动插 log 的话，出错的时候按链搜集log 就是 backtrace 了
<jusss> kandu: \q 我还是想不出怎么写判断条件，因为有这种多列表在一个列表里(html (body (h1) (p)))
<jusss> 不能一直car
 * \q 之後加緊學ocaml
<jusss> 用读取宏写应该是最简单的了
<\q> jusss: 如果是 lisp 的話，數據已經組織成 AST 了，執行 in-order traversal 就好；如果是其他語言可能要解析，用棧效率高
<jusss> ()换成[]然后[设成宏字符 [bla变换<bla>并把bla加列表，遇到]就弹出bla变换</bla>
<jusss> \q: 我这个读取宏怎么样
<\q> jusss: ……如果你不是cs專業的話真建議學一下數據結構等課程，學絕技前都是要先瞭解相應的佛法的……
<\q> jusss: 不瞭解lisp宏。。感覺這樣實現效率很差
<\q> jusss: 你說宏字符怎麼感覺像是 m4 可使自定義宏字符
<jusss> \q: lisp不是可以自定义宏字符吗？我又记错了？
<jusss> m4又是啥
<jusss> 这个顺序遍历car，遇到这种平行列表，
<jusss> 这判断条件写好几个吧
<jusss> 判断列表的元素个数 car出来的元素是不是列表
<jusss> 宏字符写就很简单啥也不用
<\q> jusss: http://lpaste.net/113986
<\q> jusss: 確實可能有多個兄弟列表，但只要設計好遍歷方式就行
<\q> jusss: 可以考慮一下你允許的 (html (body ...)) 的生成規則(grammar)是什麼，然後根據生成規則反過來實現遍歷函數
<\q> jusss: 遞歸結構，只要考慮最外層的一層的形狀即可
<jusss> \q: 这种平行的呀
<jusss> \q: 都是一样嵌套当然一个递归就行了，
<\q> 想到了 anamorphism
<jusss> 有的套里又有3个套，有的平行的套里是套可是另一个却是原子
<\q> 遇到 (h1) 生成 <h1></h1> 遇到 (p) 生成 <p></p> ，兩者都內嵌在 <body> 中，有什麼問題
<\q> 每個容器結構套的元素的類型不需要瞭解，
<jusss> \q: 那你用lisp写一个出来看看
<jusss> 看看你的判断条件怎么写
<jusss> (h1 (p f) h (f (g)))
<Chaos`Eternal> 用Match
<jusss> 字符匹配？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过不明白你的需求
<Chaos`Eternal> 你是要重新造轮子？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不造轮子的话，sxml->xml 就可以了
<jusss> (html (body (h1 bla) (p bla2)))生成 <html> <body> <h1>bla</h1> <p>bla2</p></body></html>
<\q> jusss: http://lpaste.net/113988
<jusss> \q: 可以？
<jusss> \q: 可以
<jusss> 我连基础函数map都不知道，唉，我还是洗洗睡吧
<jusss> \q:  Chaos`Eternal kandu onlylove_  hoxily 晚安
<hoxily> 安
<gebjgd> 希望spotify的Linux客戶端永遠preview狀態
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, movie4k有dracula untold了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 鼠标的问题乱闪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465844 我的系统上麒麟的 14.10版。今天刚装好，但是在图形界面的时候鼠标总是乱闪。就跟如影随行打那样,后面还拖着一长串打鼠标影子！ 而且再进入界面模式（ALT+CTCL）返回图形界面之后。发现指标找不到乱！ 但
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-02
<RivDo> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 亲吻  :     一男一女在公园里谈恋爱,突然那个女的站起来,用食指勾走男的的下巴,低下头去,摆出电影中经常出现的经典造型,那个男的心如擂鼓,脸红耳热,不自觉把眼睛闭起来了。女的毫不犹豫,一口…………"呸",吐了男的一脸口水 。
<FranX> 大家对文件索引有研究吗
<^k^> onlylove__: 拜
<onlylove__> ^k^: 拜-
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 杯具啊！我们公司有个职工姓 Null，当用他的姓氏做查询词时，把所有员工查询应用给弄崩溃了！ 我该肿么办？
<onlylove> 这才叫段子，^k^那种算啥
<wbchn> SQL注入，nb
<gfxmode_> SQL里WHERE NAME='NULL'会崩？
<onlylove> 段子啊……
<onlylove> 我记得还有个开发微信的，然后貌似被测试用户那天蛋疼的改名叫null，结果程序以为返回值不对
<yunfan> onlylove: 对的  后来被同事暴揍
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实叫 (null)效果好点
<gfxmode_> 那个用户挺牛逼的
<journeyZC> hi
<ubrl> journeyZC:点点点.  11:02
<journeyZC> 你們好
<journeyZC> ?????
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，双系统下恢复windows8.1后，ubuntu没有启动选项，试图恢复引导出现问题!!!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473630 基本情况如题，详细情况说明一下； 系统是ubuntu15.04（一直有更新，大概是15.10）； win8.1恢复到系统出厂版本（即买电脑时的随机版备份），当
<^k^>  ─> 时是装ubuntu之前； 在网上找了攻略，按照攻略，使用u盘（装的14.05）镜像，进入ubuntu试 …
<FranX> 你好啊
<onlylove> imtxc: ping？
<longlongago> happyaron: hi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • debian的package 相当于ubuntu的软件库吧 这个和mirror有关系吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473632 首先，Ubuntu kylin 有个软件库 里面有ubuntu kylin商店什么的。那个是由mirror决定的吗？ 其次，diban的这个package（会对软件进行分类科学，图形，系统等等），
<longlongago> happyaron: onlylove___ 帮我看下，为啥3700v4刷了openwrt插u盘没反应，这是dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079836/
<onlylove___> 没插好？USB disconnect, device number 4
<longlongago> onlylove___: 就一个口怎么没插好。。。
<longlongago> onlylove__ kmod: failed to insert /lib/modules/3.10.49/usb-storage.ko
<longlongago>  
<longlongago> onlylove 需要insmod usb-storage /
<longlongago> ？
<Zesty_> http://www.twitch.tv/twitchinstallsarchlinux
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Twitch
<onlylove> longlongago: 没usbstorage支持，怎么驱动优盘，这种问题可以不要问么？
<longlongago> codepage cp437 not found, 安装个啥解决
<longlongago> onlylove ping
<longlongago> happyaron: codepage cp437 not found, 需要重新编译内核？
<yunfan> onlylove: tmux怎么重新绘制bar?
<yunfan> 我的bar被一个windows里的输出给搞乱了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • NVIDIA显卡，每次升级内核都要重装显卡驱动，如何破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473633 机子有集显，还有一块NVIDIA显卡。 装好NVIDIA驱动后，可正常使用。 但每次只要一升级内核，显卡驱动就先切换到集显，重转NVIDIA显卡驱动，否则进不去系统。 各位
<^k^>  ─> ，如何破解这个问题？ zz: thorium — 2015-11-02 12:57
<onlylove___> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46008
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 紫光收购台湾力成股份，愿与联发科合并
<onlylove___> 人MTK也得愿意和你合
<onlylove__> happyaron: tp那个ap貌似有点坑，今天被抱怨说连不上，因为我设置的路由的ap可以连接6个，所以只连上了6个……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怀疑内置的ac并不好用
<wbchn1> longlongago:  kmod-nls-cp437
<wbchn1> 挂usb看看 http://wiki.openwrt.org/zh-cn/doc/howto/usb.storage 比如fat32需要：opkg install kmod-usb-storage block-mount block-hotplug kmod-fs-ext4 kmod-fs-vfat kmod-nls-cp437 kmod-nls-iso8859-1， 是不是没安装全
<ubrl> ⇪ f: USB存储 [OpenWrt Wiki]
<journeyZC> hi
<ubrl> journeyZC:点点点.  13:54
<journeyZC> ...
<journeyZC> 你們好
<FranX> 好啊
<FranX> 大家扫描互联网所有ip要多久
<FranX> http://lcx.cc/
<ubrl> FranX: ⇪ Nuclear'Atk 网络安全研究中心
<journeyZC> 你們都是做網路安全的嗎？
<journeyZC> whois ubrl
 * cherrot 每到周一倍思春
<journeyZC> 額
<journeyZC> 你們在幹嗎
<journeyZC> 上班嗎
<wbchn1> :) 上班ing...
<journeyZC1> 哦哦哦
<journeyZC1> 你們是用的什麼系統啊
<journeyZC1> 這個頻道是長期有效嗎
<journeyZC> 我先走了
<journeyZC> 拜拜
<onlylove__> 和TP的客服扯了半天他才明白我的意思，真TMD
<yurakucho> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1510.3/02866.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Linux-Kernel Archive: Re: [GIT] Networking
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex中文排版问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473635 pdflatex 不显示错误但是却输不出pdf.求指教 aaaaa@thinkpad:~/翻译$ pdflatex template.tex This is pdfTeX, Version 3.1415926-2.5-1.40.14 (TeX Live 2013/Debian) restricted \write18 enabled. entering extended mode (./template.tex LaTe
<^k^>  ─> X2e <2011/06/27> Babel <3.9h> and hyphenation patterns for 78 languages loaded. (./cctbook.cls Document Class: cctboo …
<^k^> nyfair: 拜老司机
<nyfair> ^k^: 开车开车
<yurakucho> nyfair: 嘀, 老人卡
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你这么年轻就用上老人卡了？
<yurakucho> nyfair: 嘀, 学生卡
<onlylove___> 哪个傻孩子开的windows server的系统更新！
<mao> u
<yurakucho> Madper: momo
<Madper> yurakucho: ... ...
<Madper> yurakucho: 伐开心
<yurakucho> Madper: 和我一样买包包啊
<Madper> yurakucho: 等我先找个干爹
<yurakucho> 昨天买了两个箱子一个包
<yurakucho> Madper: http://jf.cmbchina.com/Product/A04-608-03M.htm  这个值不值?
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ 德国Stratic平流层ARROW系列硬壳四轮拉杆箱24寸(11月生日专享) - 招商银行信用卡领先积分计划
<Madper> yurakucho: 不要钱的值
<yurakucho> Madper: ... ... 淘宝卖挺贵的
<lainme> yurakucho: ä¹°
<onlylove__> Madper: 你的i哪里去了
<Madper> onlylove: 嗨, 我叫啥你都不应该奇怪了啊~
<yurakucho> Madper: 我还想买这个 http://jf.cmbchina.com/Product/A04-00B-03N.htm
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ WMF CASA系列实用家庭锅具三件套(11月生日专享) - 招商银行信用卡领先积分计划
<Madper> yurakucho: 不好用吧...
<yurakucho> Madper: 这个大 不是张大妈推的那些
<Madper> yurakucho: 但是, 平的不好用
<yurakucho> 煎炒锅 内径:26cm 浅炖锅 内径:20cm 奶锅 内径:18cm
<Madper> yurakucho: 中式大炒锅才行啊, 别的都不好用.
<yurakucho> Madper: 配微波炉
<Madper> yurakucho: 日式/欧式的炊具都不好的
<Madper> yurakucho: ... ...
<yurakucho> Madper: 但是好便宜啊!
<whatyousaya> aria2下载异常怎么回事？
<whatyousaya> Exception: [download_helper.cc:411] errorCode=1 Unrecognized URI or unsupported protocol:
<whatyousaya> 下载magnet
<onlylove__> 你这个firmware里面的aria有bt支持么？
<whatyousaya> onlylove__: 不清楚呀
<whatyousaya> onlylove__: 14.07版的
<onlylove__> whatyousaya: 不支持的话当然下不了
<onlylove__> whatyousaya: 和版本没关系，要看构建的时候有没有选上哪个
<whatyousaya> onlylove__: 编译时干掉了magnet
<whatyousaya> onlylove__: 现在怎么办？重新编译遍？
<imtxc> yurakucho: 有啥安卓 ios 之间无损传照片的方式么
<imtxc> onlylove: 见到色大象了么
<yurakucho> imtxc: dropbox?
<Madper> imtxc: 妳大爷
<imtxc> Madper: ...
<whatyousaya> onlylove x86上编译个mips的软件？ 麻烦不
<imtxc> Madper: 你马甲呢
<imtxc> dropbox 慢啊
<imtxc> yurakucho: 同一个 wifi 下通过局域网传的
<Madper> imtxc: 你最好呢, 打个包压缩一下
<whatyousaya> imtxc: 开ftp
<yurakucho> imtxc: 母鸡
<Madper> imtxc: 好过你一个个传
<imtxc> whatyousaya: ios 有 ftp 客户端？
<netsnail> 为毛用BTRFS做ROOT一定要有INITRAMFS啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就是问问，你那4300，无线区域设置哪里，听说国内标准比美帝的标准严苛，所以区域改美帝会有很大信号改善
<yurakucho> netsnail: 不是必须啊
<yurakucho> 是一定要有/boot分区吧
<onlylove> 我知道的是，lvm一定要有boot
<onlylove> 而且关机的时候debian会报一个错，貌似帽帽不会
<netsnail> yurakucho: arch就是不行，快晕了，初始化不了root盘
<yurakucho> netsnail: arch的内核默认btrfs可能是module而不是built-in
<yurakucho> netsnail: 你可以自己编译
<yurakucho> netsnail: 话说, initramfs很好啊, 为什么不用...
<netsnail> yurakucho: 自己编译的，不行：（
<Madper> netsnail: 你不用initramfs?
<yurakucho> netsnail: 那就是你config没弄好 =,=
<Madper> netsnail: 我就是archlinux + btrfs啊.
<Madper> netsnail: 你改没改你的mkinitcpio.conf?
<netsnail> Madper: 我的是SUBDIR
<Madper> netsnail: 啥?
<netsnail> 总之没弄好
<imtxc> onlylove: /etc/config/wireless
<netsnail> 是btrfs的subvol
<Madper> netsnail: 你弄个initramfs不就好了? 反正默认就有initramfs, 又不会麻烦.
<netsnail> Madper: subvol做root
<netsnail> 下了一个initramfs-btrfs也不行
<Madper> netsnail: 哦. 那是不行.
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果是自带系统的话，我就说不清楚了
<imtxc> cherrot: 萌萌哒兔子喵奴早
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是这，我是说，你不是嫌信号不好么
<Madper> cherrot: 萌萌哒兔子喵奴早
<imtxc> onlylove: 我能嫌信号不好么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我住的地方，总共面积也就 15m^2
 * Madper 感觉各种非原生的firmware都不好用. 还是原生的好. 
<cherrot> Madper, imtxc 哦哈哟喵喵哒
<onlylove> imtxc: 你和我抱怨过4300信号不好的，我不翻log了
<onlylove> cherrot: 喵喵哒早
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，不会吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，想起来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 是家里的一个 netgear， 但是那不是 4300
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道是3700？还是JR？
<imtxc> cherrot: 喵的女仆还没找你来么
<imtxc> onlylove: 是很差的，但是 89 买的
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该不是什么好货
<onlylove> imtxc: 89……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，还送一个 APC 插排
<imtxc> onlylove: 后来我看了看， 80 应该是那个插排的价格
<imtxc> onlylove: 5 块是运费
<onlylove_> imtxc: 所以路由4块？
<cherrot> imtxc, 我也在焦急等待呢
<imtxc> cherrot: 打印照片贴小区门口啊
 * yurakucho 也想养猫
 * Madper ea6400赛高啊!
<cherrot> imtxc, 不要 被冒领肿么办
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 那什么，男不养猫女不养狗什么的
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 那是句屁话
<imtxc> cherrot: 晕
<onlylove___> cherrot: 你家喵还有女仆？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你管她冒领。。。。
<Madper> cherrot: 妹子是真妹子就行了.
<Madper> cherrot: 胸是真胸就行了.
<imtxc> cherrot: 看起来你是真心为了还喵啊...
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 不，我前几天刚被刷的三观，至少女不养狗还是有那么点道理
<cherrot> imtxc, 2333
<cherrot> Madper, 万一被个男的冒领呢。。
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 母狗呢? 太监狗呢? 鬼道理...
<Madper> cherrot: 照样上啊, 你在乎性别嘛?
<imtxc> cherrot: 如果那个男的你不喜欢，你就让他出示证据啊
<onlylove___> cherrot: 萌萌哒你的喵是捡到的啊？
<Madper> imtxc: 证明他其实并不是男的?
<imtxc> Madper: 证明他有办法让 cherrot 喜欢
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 废话扯完了，然后你不是要买屋子么，买了屋子以后去领养一只喵就是
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 是这么计划的
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 不过养喵是辛苦活
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 比养狗轻松多了
<Madper> yurakucho: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/516553  这个箱子比较适合你这种商务人士, 比日默瓦实用多了.
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ TUMI 塔米Luggage Tegra-Lite Medium Trip 高端轻量系列 28寸旅行箱 $449.99 _美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 喵粮什么的，不能随便买
<yurakucho> ...
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 田园猫随便养
 * yurakucho 无法接受一身基因病的纯种猫狗
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 田园喵也是喵，不能喂毒粮！
<imtxc> yurakucho: 来一起团购
<yurakucho> imtxc: 团购什么/
<imtxc> yurakucho: 猫啊
<yurakucho> o
<onlylove___> 团购猫……
<onlylove___> imtxc: 你也要买屋子了？
<imtxc> onlylove___: 租房也是人啊
<onlylove___> imtxc: 房东准吗？回家咋办？
<cherrot> onlylove___ 是呀 门口捡的
<imtxc> onlylove___: 买个自动喂的机器
<onlylove___> cherrot: 不知道是不是被丢弃的
<imtxc> onlylove___: 房东不样养狗
<onlylove___> imtxc: 过两天喵也就不让养了
<cherrot> onlylove___, 很有可能  不然怎么会跑出来
<onlylove> happyaron: 貌似知道为啥了，那个吸顶的ap，然后我调好以后扔桌上，和他说，有时间挂屋顶上，他没给挂屋顶上
<nipsing> hi
<ubrl> nipsing:点点点.  16:03
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<nipsing> any one fucking here?
<nipsing> oh
<iMadper> nipsing: So?
<nipsing> feel bad
<FranX> nipsing: hi
<onlylove__> iMadper|Sleeping: good job
<nipsing> oh hi
<FranX> nipsing: who are you
<nipsing> FranX, hi
<nipsing> i am nipsing
<FranX> how long sine you use the irc
<nipsing> not long
<FranX> nipsing: which IRC client do u use
<nipsing> hexchat
<nipsing> what's wrong bro
<FranX> nothing
<nipsing> what you use?
<FranX> weechat & irssi
<nipsing> great
<FranX> & limechat
<FranX> & Textual5
<FranX> mainly weechat
<gebjgd> nipsing, 本站主数据：江苏省徐州市 电信
<gebjgd> 参考数据一：江苏苏州 电信
<nipsing> oh
<gebjgd> nipsing, 大尾巴狼
<nipsing> 什麼意思?
<nipsing> gebjgd, ?
<gebjgd> nipsing, 大尾巴狼的典故不知道？
<yurakucho> gebjgd: 是因为别人也没跟他讲中文
<yurakucho> gebjgd: 淡定
<nyfair> stop your fucking english trolling
<nipsing> 沒聽過,特討教...
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<gebjgd> nipsing, https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCsQFjABahUKEwjOxe3XqPHIAhXJPxoKHRgXBfk&url=http%3A%2F%2Fzhidao.baidu.com%2Fquestion%2F2781568.html&usg=AFQjCNHMnmHVWqPCghef7Z-gz_BidIByXg&bvm=bv.106379543,d.ZWU
<ubrl> ⇪ f: execution expired
<gebjgd> nyfair, 妞妞 交配我
<nipsing> 什麼亂七八糟的
<nyfair> gebjgd: にまび
<nipsing> 我去
<nipsing> 刁近平
<onlylove__> nyfair: 看了半天看懂了，好顶赞
<FranX> nyfair: すごい
<FranX> nyfair: にほんごができる？
<gfxmode_> nyfair: 赞
<gebjgd> 还好我就会五十阴道图
<FranX> nyfair: にまび　が　おもしすぎだ
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 那也该明白啥意思了
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 没关系  继续求和她交配
<nipsing> 不明覺厲 .....
<FranX> nyfair: にまび　ということが　
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 自带脏话免疫系统
<FranX> にまび　と　いう　ことが　NMB　です
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 你个破网络
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 你带我去德意志吧，那样你就不会吐槽我的网络了
<nipsing> 我曰
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 没法带啊
<FranX> 有谁同时会德语，法语，日语，西班牙语，拉丁语？
<FranX> 我只会日语，英语，法语，德语
<nyfair> FranX: 你这也叫会日语？
<FranX> はは
<gebjgd> FranX, 还会德语？
<FranX> nyfair: しょうしょうに
<gebjgd> FranX, 人柴
<nyfair> FranX: 滚，找你はは去
<nipsing> guten tag
<gebjgd> nipsing, 你也是人柴
<nipsing> mein name is nipsing
<onlylove__> FranX: 莫装 nyfair在日企工作多年，日语比日本人还溜
<FranX> 是吧
<nyfair> onlylove_: 别黑我，我什么时候进过日企了
<FranX> 我只是五年前过了日语一级
<FranX> 现在可能都忘了。。。
<FranX> 我看了三个月日语，就过了一级。。。
<FranX> 法语德语看了几个星期吧
<gebjgd> FranX, 过级没用
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你信不，3个月过1级
<gebjgd> FranX, 你来趟欧洲  餐馆大叔一级不级  轻松和你说10国语言
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我信啊，你看我没学过，但是我明天就能去考1级
<nipsing> 你們都弱爆了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 但是这家伙说出来的日语，能过4级都不信
<onlylove_> nyfair: 表示我也不信
<onlylove_> nyfair: 虽然我四级都过不了
<nipsing> 其實會英語一門外語 學精了都不得了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何将自己写的脚本添加到“open with other application”？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473639 我写了一个很简单的脚本： #!/bin/bash pdfcrop --margin 5 $1 ${1%'.pdf'}_new.pdf 从终端里可以使用这个脚本，$1是输入的文件。但是我的想法是，直接从图形界面使用这
<^k^>  ─> 个脚本作用于某个文件，就像鼠标双击直接用wps打开.doc文档一样。我点鼠标右键，open w …
<nipsing> 你們誰能用英語通讀 資本論?
<onlylove_> 其实我觉得资本论应该读俄语或者德语的
<nipsing> 原文是德語
<nipsing> 但誰能用英語通讀
<onlylove_> 很多东西，翻译了以后不是那个味
<nipsing> 英語翻譯很好了
<nipsing> ,但翻譯成中文就走味了
<nipsing> 變成了特色
<nipsing> 都散熊了
<gebjgd> nipsing, 外语帝
<yurakucho> http://www.zhihu.com/question/30343152
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪  我在公司用火狐浏览器，突然全屏出现个裸女，是否可以向火狐索赔？ - 火狐浏览器（Firefox） - 知乎
<nipsing> 可以,但你沒錢打官司
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 赔，让mozilla赔个底朝天
<nipsing> 話說中國開放二孩,不知真假
<onlylove___> 你养得起？
<nipsing> 我沒結過婚,抱歉
<onlylove___> 有房否？
<nipsing> 有
<nipsing> 小房一套
<onlylove___> 为何不结婚
<nipsing> 因爲 自己過,是一種信仰
<nipsing> 也是一種逼格
<onlylove___> 你既然都自己过了，还研究二孩，咸吃萝卜？
<nyfair> http://h.nimingban.com/f/%E4%B9%B0%E4%B9%B0%E4%B9%B0
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪  买买买 - A岛-AC匿名版
<nipsing> 只是爲未來的中國人口素質擔憂
<onlylove___> 这更不是你需要考虑的问题了
<nyfair> nipsing: 你又没后代，关心个JB
 * yurakucho 喜闻乐见
<nipsing> 哈哈哈哈,只是瞎扯淡而已
<gebjgd> nipsing, 地命海心
<nipsing> 什麼意思
 * tryit 京东图书200-100的活动都没货…………
<iMadper|Sleeping> tryit: 是的.
 * nyfair 没有什么事情是一集点兔解决不了的
<onlylove___> 你们懒到书都去黑东买了？
 * yurakucho 我有很多京东券, 可以帮忙代购
<linfaimom> 我也想趁着双11买点书哈哈
<nipsing> 買書又不看,你說賤不賤
<nipsing> 我就是這樣的賤骨頭
<linfaimom> 666
 * tryit 现在大馒头又1300了……
<tryit> iMadper|Sleeping .
<nipsing> 支持廣電倒閉
<yurakucho> tryit: 高管 那是什么东西?
<nipsing> 支持電視盒子
<iMadper|Sleeping> nipsing: 广电倒闭你去哪儿看电影?
<nipsing> 上網
<tryit> yurakucho, 您等领导看不上的哦小耳机
<iMadper|Sleeping> nipsing: 广电都倒了, 你觉得电信联通还会活着给你提供网络?
<yurakucho> tryit: 我最贵的耳机是99买的
<nipsing> 會
<iMadper|Sleeping> nipsing: 党国是一体的.
<nipsing> oh
<nipsing> (⊙o⊙)哦
<tryit> yurakucho, 地球上最贵的币种吧
<yurakucho> tryit: 人民币
<nipsing> 支持倒閉
<tryit> yurakucho, 您不好这口～
<yurakucho> tryit: 好, 买不起
<yurakucho> tryit: 好, 但是买不起
<nipsing> 我快失業了
<yurakucho> 我也快失业了
<nipsing> 咋辦
<nipsing> 這個月就開400大洋
<FranX> 我今天一天就赚了几万块。。。
<nipsing> how?
<FranX> 做外汇。。。
<FranX> 上班没事做，就做外汇了
<nipsing> 艹
<nipsing> 你牛逼
<FranX> 等公司在纳斯达克上市
<FranX> 手上有十几万的齐全呢
<FranX> 齐全
<FranX> 期权
<yurakucho> nipsing: 莫说脏话
<yurakucho> FranX: 美刀?
<nipsing> 沒啊
<FranX> 不知道呢
<FranX> 预计在20$
<nipsing> 草字頭也算罵人?
<FranX> 毕竟阿里巴巴当年是80$
<FranX> 开盘直接到了120$
<yurakucho> FranX: 差价十几万还是行权价十几万 人民币还是美元?
<FranX> 我估计我们是20￥
<FranX> 20$
<yurakucho> FranX: 有禁售期
<yurakucho> FranX: 什么公司?
<nipsing> 噼裏啪啦公司?
<FranX> 就上海一家公司
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04无线网卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473640 我通过命令查看我的无线网卡型号是bcm43142,但是好像没有这个型号的驱动，该怎么办啊，校园网有线连不上，只能指望无线啊 zz: wjshd — 2015-11-02 16:40
<nipsing> 真是飛上枝頭賽鳳凰
<yurakucho> FranX: 听上去很熟悉
<onlylove___> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46015
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 国产干线客机C919下线
<onlylove___> 居然下线了，我以为还要等个若干年
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 这个还是很厉害的, 支持
<nipsing> 都說中國牛逼,民不聊生,果然名不虛傳
<FranX> 除了壳子，都是进口的
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 所以以后就A（a320）B(747)C(919)？
<nipsing> 擦
<nipsing> yurakucho, 仁兄這個月開幾個錢?
<onlylove___> 他一秒钟20W上下，你不用替他操心
<yurakucho> nipsing: 这个不好说
<nipsing> wow 都是牛逼人物
<FranX> 都是不缺钱的主
<FranX> 哈哈
<yurakucho> FranX: 能组装就很不错了, 也不都是进口
<yurakucho> FranX: 小窗问你了个事儿呢
<yurakucho> nipsing: 别听他说
<yurakucho> nipsing: 别听他扯
<nipsing> 弟們我 10月份 開了400 大洋
<onlylove___> EUR？
<nipsing> reb
<yurakucho> nipsing: 一个大洋能卖一百人民币呢
<nipsing> rmb
<nipsing> 400 rmb
<onlylove___> 一个月400RMB的人会来这边吹水？
<nipsing> -_-!!!
<nipsing> 是的
<onlylove___> 还不赶紧想下一顿去哪吃？
<FranX> 一分钟400RMB？
<nipsing> 一個月
<nipsing> 信不
<FranX> 2个月300万可以赚20亿信不信
<nipsing> 不信
<onlylove___> 我信，在家待业，救济金
<FranX> 伊世顿公司
<FranX> http://www.cb.com.cn/finance/2015_1102/1152242.html
<ubrl> FranX: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<FranX> 注册资金300万RMB
<FranX> 其实资金300W
<FranX> 2个月20亿
<nipsing> 你有後臺
<nipsing> 肯定的
<FranX> 31个账户
<FranX> 0.03秒交易一次
<nipsing> 牛啊
<yurakucho> https://github.com/art-dot-git/80x40
<ubrl> ⇪ f: art-dot-git/80x40 · GitHub
<nipsing> 我弟弟在清華學的金融
<nipsing> 今年提前畢業
<FranX> 去华尔街
<nipsing> 請他說,北京一個戶口要70萬
<nipsing> 聽
<FranX> 那不算贵
<FranX> 挺便宜的了
<onlylove_> 70万，好便宜
<nipsing> 知識一個戶口
<nipsing> 只是
<nipsing> 哎
<nipsing> 華爾街,你認爲清華生能到華爾街?
<nipsing> æ··?
<nipsing> 我是二逼青年,我歡樂多,哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> nipsing, 去帝都帮助帝都人民吸尘都要70w了
<gebjgd> nipsing, 赞
<gfxmode_> 看你们这些壕聊天，我搬砖更有力气了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 不用70W，每天大批旅行团帮忙吸
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 真是辛苦了
<gebjgd> 希望12月10日之后空气好点  我就不用戴口罩了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 不现实
<nipsing> 大哥提小第一把,給口飯吃?
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 帝都就那种气候……不对，你这是要来参观？
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 友好访问
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46016
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国透露超级对撞机计划
<onlylove__> 大飞机无话可说，不知道这对撞机怎么说
<nipsing> 毀滅地球計劃吧?
<hceasy> 你们都在聊什么.
<gebjgd> hceasy, 屌丝闲聊
<onlylove_> hceasy: 聊妹子
<gebjgd> hceasy, 人生赢家好
<hceasy> gebjgd:  有么有什么经济方面的书籍推荐下.
<gebjgd> hceasy, 经济方面的书？
<hceasy> gebjgd:   恩. 之前看了一个视频. http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzQwNjY4Nzg4.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2&qq-pf-to=pcqq.group
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪ 经济机器是怎样运行的 (时长30分钟) Ray Dalio—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<gebjgd> hceasy, 经学学家
<gebjgd> hceasy, 经济学家
<hceasy> gebjgd:  感觉浅显易懂  然后最近需要了解下  游泳.
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 貌似研究经济学的都是有钱人
<hceasy> gebjgd: 有用 .
<hceasy> onlylove_: ... 瞅瞅而已.
<hceasy> onlylove_: 只是好奇.
<hceasy> onlylove 我工资还没过10k呢.
<UniFreak> 如果现在有两个工作机会, 乐视是13k*13薪, 但是工作内容更偏向前段, 另一家不知名的12k*14薪,但是工作内容流程环境等更合自己心意, 你会选哪个呢?
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 必须有钱
<gebjgd> hceasy, 你看我读的书都是  如何正确的搬砖
<gebjgd> hceasy, 《健康搬砖法》
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 还有如何高效的搬砖
<hceasy> ge
<hceasy> gebjgd:   往后我要看怎么保护脊椎什么的...
<gebjgd> hceasy, 你这样的高富帅把我们这些屌丝甩的太远了
<hceasy> UniFreak:  ... 前端么. 如果是我我去前端...
<onlylove_> 你就差这1K钱么……上班，最重要的是，同事好相处不，工作爽不爽
<UniFreak> hceasy: 加入你希望的工作是 PHP
<hceasy> gebjgd:  ......  我现在倒欠银行钱.
<UniFreak> onlylove: 但这些在入职之前都是不可知的啊
<UniFreak> 所以也没法作为一个标准去衡量是否入职
<onlylove_> 像我现在这种状态，分分钟想离职
<hceasy> UniFreak:  那我去干我希望的啊..  乐视那个是前端 我本来就是前端.
<onlylove_> UniFreak: 所以去符合你心意的看看
<gebjgd> hceasy, 这就对了 有钱的都是欠银行钱   没钱的 银行欠他钱
<hceasy> UniFreak: 那样更好说了啊  飞机失事最先仍什么科学家 ? 当然是胖子了.
<onlylove_> hceasy: 看，被 gebjgd 绕坑里了吧，认了吧，土豪
<hceasy> UniFreak:   去钱多发发展好的那家  也就是乐事.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 蓝海LINUX社区f1-unity桌面环境稳定版 发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473641 蓝海LINUX社区 f1-unity桌面环境稳定版以ubuntu 1510为基础按需重新定制 力求高度的稳定性 兼容性和流畅的应用体验 适合做软件开发平台的基础环境 也适合做各种商用及办公环境的
<^k^>  ─> 基础平台 发布代号：F1 发布时期：2015年10月29日 1 使用unity桌面环境 4.2.0-17稳定内核 32BI …
<nipsing> 你說400塊錢能幹什麼?
<UniFreak> hceasy: 哦? 可是我想做 PHP 啊.
<UniFreak> 我要是你就完美了
<hceasy> UniFreak:  这社会不是你想干什么就干什么的吧 .... 都是缺什么你干什么.
<hceasy> UniFreak:  你可以私下接活做php 没人反对.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 蓝海LINUX社区 F2-gnome-session-flashback桌面环境稳定版 发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473642 蓝海LINUX社区 F2-gnome-session-flashback桌面环境稳定版以ubuntu 1510为基础按需重新定制 力求高度的稳定性 兼容性和流畅的应用体验 适合做软件开发平台的基础环境 也适
<^k^>  ─> 合做各种商用及办公环境的基础平台 发布代号：F2 发布时期：2015年10月29日 1 使用gnome-s …
<UniFreak> hceasy: 其实钱的话, 12*14 和 13*13 都差不了多少
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 蓝海LINUX社区 F4-plasma5桌面环境 自由人版 发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473644 蓝海LINUX社区 F4-plasma5 桌面环境稳定版以ubuntu 1504为基础按需重新定制 力求高度的稳定性 兼容性和流畅的应用体验 适合做软件开发平台的基础环境 也适合做各种商用及办公
<UniFreak> ^k
<UniFreak> ^k^ 是个机器人吧?
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 解决flash问题（针对不同网站）【收集帖】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473645 起手式：火狐的自带的flash版本很低，从我目前的使用情况来看，并不适合用来看除了B站之外的所有包含flash内容的网站，chrome大法好。 1.B站：火狐只是基本可用。chrome配上bilibil
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 解决flash问题（针对不同网站）【收集帖】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473646 起手式：火狐的自带的flash版本很低，从我目前的使用情况来看，并不适合用来看除了B站之外的所有包含flash内容的网站，chrome大法好。 1.B站：火狐只是基本可用。chrome配上bilibil
<hceasy> un
<hceasy> UniFreak:  小的公司和大公司的发展前景呢..
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 解决flash问题（针对不同网站）【收集帖】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473648 起手式：火狐的自带的flash版本很低，从我目前的使用情况来看，并不适合用来看除了B站之外的所有包含flash内容的网站，chrome大法好。 1.B站：火狐只是基本可用。chrome配上bilibil
<onlylove_> hceasy: 你先去吧这个重复发帖的砍了去
<cherrot> 砍了
<UniFreak> hceasy: 不得而知
<UniFreak> 现在的纠结点就在于, 是想给自己镀金, 还是让自己得技术成长
<hceasy> onlylove_: 好了.
<hceasy> UniFreak:  技术成长跟镀金不冲突吧.. 你进去一直呆着什么都不学  去哪儿都一样吧.
<nyfair> 别傻了，*14很容易因为各种原因而蒸发，合同永远认准*12
<nyfair> 什么叫技术成长？
 * nyfair 上班从不写代码
<yunfan> 买了个香港的vps 速度很不错
<yunfan> ping才 30多
<lainme> yunfan: hostus?
<yunfan> lainme: 不是  看ip貌似是reseller
<yunfan> 有个朋友说我那个ip背后应该是安畅 只不过卖给我的是reseller
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • mcu8051ide安装失败，跪求单片机搭建环境  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473649 我在http://sourceforge.net/projects/mcu8051ide/上下载了mcu8051ide 1.4.9, 由于是deb文件，我是ubuntu 14.04的系统，使用了软件中心打开信息界面。 在选择忽略软件质量继续安装后
<longlongago> happyaron: atheros ar9344是mips还是mipsel /
<longlongago> ?
<iiious> 有人用ubuntu gnome遇到15.10动画卡顿的么
<iiious> gnome 3.16
<rothsdad_> hi
<ubrl> rothsdad_:点点点.  21:16
<sarawara> Is there anyone who can help me with a keyboard problem ? (wo bu hui shuo zhong wen)
<iiious> sarawara: your problem?
<sarawara>  something is wrong with the text entry for pin yin I'm on 14.04 lts :   for example when I type "shen me", I get "sang enme" (and the corresponding characters, so not those for "shen me", though [shenme] is  to be seen near the "sang enme", might it be a faulty setting? (I had no trouble before)
<iiious> sarawara: ibus-pinyin?
<sarawara> I think so yes, but it's a while ago I installed it
<iiious> sarawara: remove ibus-bopomofo from input source maybe help
<iiious> sarawara: btw, try ibus-rime, apt-get install ibus-rime, I think you'll love it
<sarawara> here you can see what happens
<sarawara> http://imagebin.ca/v/2LAdwK28qaeb
<ubrl> sarawara: ⇪ Imagebin - Somewhere to Store Random Things
<sarawara> I don't know what that means to remove ibos-bopomofo?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHpSITdQ8AAFtFkXNB1wAAMY5gMK2lgAAW0u060.jpg 分享图片
<iiious> sarawara: try this command: ibus-daemon -drx
<iiious> sarawara: is it works?
<sarawara> no it doesn't
<gebjgd> iiious, 用什么gnome
<iiious> sarawara: can I get screenshot your ibus settings window?
<sarawara> of course
<iiious> gebjgd: unity 用腻了233
<gebjgd> iiious, unity就没法用 gnome也是渣
<iiious> gebjgd: = =|| 那用啥
<gebjgd> iiious, lxde xfce
<gebjgd> iiious, cinnamon都比gnome强啊
<iiious> gebjgd: 主要挑好看的233
<gebjgd> iiious, 好看去用enlightment
<sarawara> iiious http://imagebin.ca/v/2LAhs11vkTDq
<ubrl> sarawara: ⇪ Imagebin - Somewhere to Store Random Things
<iiious> gebjgd: 看起来不如 budgie
<iiious> sarawara: the Pinyin mode tab please :)
<gebjgd> iiious, budgie是什么玩意？
<iiious> https://solus-project.com/
<ubrl> iiious: ⇪ Solus Project
<iiious> gebjgd: 有点仿chrome OS的意思
<gebjgd> iiious, 很一般
<sarawara> iiious http://imagebin.ca/v/2LAjYv9lItuZ
<ubrl> sarawara: ⇪ Imagebin - Somewhere to Store Random Things
<gebjgd> iiious, chrome os有太多的fork了 没有几个稳定的
<iiious> gebjgd: 这个不是chrome OS
<gebjgd> iiious, chrome os有太多的模仿了
<iiious> gebjgd: 找了一圈还是arch文档全
<gebjgd> iiious, 没有稳定的
<gebjgd> iiious, arch那野鸡发行版
<iiious> sarawara: try 'sudo apt-get install ibus-rime'
<iiious> sarawara: and remove pinyin in text entry, add Rime, this one is better the default input method
<sarawara> do i need to uninstall anything first?
<iiious> sarawara: no
<iiious> gebjgd: 在等unity8，不过要还是现在那个像ubuntu phone的界面的话估计也是完蛋
<gebjgd> iiious, unity可以直接扔了
<sarawara> I'm going to restart my comp, and see if it works
<iiious> 其实不用重启Orz
<iiious> gebjgd: 换桌面环境挺蛋疼的，重装一堆东西要搞
<gebjgd> iiious, 有什么烦的 你用过arch了 还显这个麻烦 我向来所有de wm都装上
<iiious> gebjgd: 哈哈，没用过Arch...只是过去看wiki的，只用过unity，kde和gnome
<sarawara> iiious, it works (both with pin yin and rime, don't know why)
<sarawara> except that it supposes my keyboard is querty (which it is not, it's azerty)
<iiious> sarawara: I searched it, it may happen after newly install, just update and reboot or restart ibus-deamon helps
<iiious> sarawara: happy to see it works :)
<sarawara> 谢谢 iiious !
<iiious> sarawara: you're welcome
<sarawara> have a nice day/night ! 再见
<iiious> sarawara: bye :)
<sarawara> and if anyone is looking to study chinese (or physics, maths or anything) I found this site to be quite interesting ... https://www.edx.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: edX | Free online courses from the world's best universities
<ulot0> ubrl, hello
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  23:36
<ulot0> ubrl,how are you
<ulot0> ubrl, what's you name?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用上telecom的光纤了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爽歪了
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • jdk的问题，这算正常吗？真是蛋疼。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473652 zz: enginep — 2015-11-03 0:01
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-03
<sunshine_dlp> 嗨
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 初用Ubuntu，菜鸟求解救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473655 Ubuntu15.10，开始还好好的，昨天就出问题，软件中心下载软件总是提示不能信任的软件包，下载失败，这样弄几次后连浏览器也不能用了，只能重启，重启后可以正常上网，但软件中心依然还是不
<^k^>  ─> 能用，求指教，谢谢 zz: haomingranggouqi — 2015-11-03 8:59
<arkpencil> 只有进进出出的记录，没有什么聊天的东西
<MoYahoo> 嗯哼
<arkpencil> 在IRC里面能不能去掉系统提示的东西。就是这些进出记录啊。怎么可以不用看这些
<gfxmode> arkpencil: 可以，需要IRC客户端设置
<arkpencil> freenode的webirc呢？
<FranX> 用weechat吧
<FranX> 自己配置
<FranX> 自己写脚本屏蔽就行了
 * arkpencil slaps FranX around a bit with a large fishbot
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * onlylove_ 怎么突然就觉得那么累
<onlylove_> 好久没有这种感觉了，也许我该辞职了
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 大家来谈谈neovim呗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473656 如题 zz: noble_out — 2015-11-03 10:59
<FranX> tmux还是搞不定啊
<FranX> w3m怎么跳到正文啊
<pity> FranX: tmux 哪里搞不定？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46022
<onlylove_> 简直了，到底怎么回事
<onlylove_> test
<onlylove_> 傻K又傻了
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  11:44
<FranX> pity: 在OSX里快捷键不同啊
<pity> FranX: 详细点儿？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu15.10 内存问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473657 安装的是64位系统，物理内存为6G，在系统只识别了4G，这是什么原因啊？ zz: quanwp — 2015-11-03 11:57
 * onlylove_ 求新工作，先休息一个月
<gfxmode_> ................................
<cherrot> 升级了OSX  输入法好用多了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 萌萌哒还不赶紧换windows
<cherrot> onlylove_ 为啥
<cherrot> onlylove_ 有个win7打lol
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • XChat的服务器设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473661 初次玩IRC，客户端选择的是XChat。服务器始终连不上。 Code: * Looking up irc.freenode.net * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (91.217.189.44) port 6667... * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable  Cycling to next server in FreeNode...
<^k^>  ─> * Disconnected (). * Looking up irc.freenode.net * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (84.240.3.129) port 6667... * Conn …
<FranX> 有人玩nethack吗
<FranX> 大家都在哪个区啊？
<ulot0> 不知uthp
<ulot0> 道
<ulot0> 你有多黑呀？
<ulot0> gfxmode,
<ulot0> gfxmode, 你收藏夹放这么多东西准备双11买吗？
<onlylove> happyaron: 冲击钻有没，借我个，我装ap去……
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<gebjgd> onlylove, 打眼弱爆了  现在讲究的是无眼安装
<gfxmode> ulot0: ？？？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我那天蛋疼的发了个吸顶的ap过去，然后，没然后了，那货定向天线，必须装屋顶上
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我TM倒是想直接丢天花板上，可惜丫的没有天花板
<ulot0> 你们在一起啊？
<happyaron> onlylove: 赞赞哒
<onlylove> happyaron: 我今天得想下怎么说服让他退了换桌面ap
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什么是天花板？
<gfxmode> ceil()、floor()
<onlylove__> gfxmode: ceil吧 我不记得floor有天花板的意思
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 大佬，您现在刚起床么？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 刚上班
<cherrot> ceiling and flore
 * yurakucho 想下班, 但是东西还没下载完
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 岛国小电影？
<yurakucho> 天下足球
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 你能不改名了么
<yurakucho> gebjgd: 人在江湖身不由己
<gfxmode> yunfan: 云下载
<gebjgd> yurakucho, ....
<gebjgd> yurakucho, aria2c下载百度云的东西速度奇快
<gfxmode> yurakucho: 云下载。
<yurakucho> gebjgd: 你人在国外用百度云是什么精神?
<cherrot> gebjgd, 怎么不用mega
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 下载盗版游戏啊
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 盗版音乐
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 百度云有盗版，德国搞盗版是犯法的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何成为一个Ubuntu开发者？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473662 近年来，Canonical http://cn.ubuntu.com/about 的Ubuntu在中国频频亮相，产品横跨智能手机界，个人电脑系统和企业云技术服务，未来更是瞄准了智能物联，可以预见一个平台适用于多个终端不再遥
<^k^>  ─> 远。 2013年，Canonical公司，中国工业和信息化部软件与集成电路促进中心（CSIP）以及国防 …
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 不过你的收入买个正版游戏应该不困难吧，不像这里面的，吃饭都困难
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 问题我游戏向来就是玩5分钟
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 没有买的鼻炎
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 没有买的必要
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 而且我有孩子和老婆要养
<onlylove__> 那你玩demo好了
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 没有demo
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 你看你还养得起老婆，你问问这里面其他人，不是单身的，哪个不是和媳妇一起赚钱讨生活
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 所以你们花钱无度啊
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 花钱无度？呵呵，你得看赚多少好么
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 你再看看房价多少好么
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=473651&p=3147568#p3147568 每次看到这种帖子都想骂
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu-MATE15.10安装mplayer_1.1.1+20150226+svn37375-dmo4折腾 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: drc1234
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 天朝买房 你是不是傻了
<nyfair> 德国人好意思说盗版？当年德国电驴多风光
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 我要是在家赚我现在这些钱，我一句话没有
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 又不是你的地
<gebjgd> nyfair, 现在一样风光  抓了坐牢
<onlylove__> 谁有冲击钻借我个，我要去帮人装ap……
<ulot0> 我有，你来拿，我在福建
<onlylove__> 你付机票钱不
<nyfair> gebjgd: 扯JB，现在没有电驴服务器？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 他好像在这个频道的样子，你们要不要当面撕
<ulot0> 你找我借东西，还让我付机票，不好吧
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我喷mpv傻逼赖着他了
<onlylove__> 那我去买个新的好了
<onlylove__> 机票钱比钻贵多了，不过说起来，福建，厦门是在福建是吧
<ulot0> 这里有你周围的人？
<nyfair> linux下面没有播放器，都是写傻逼造的垃圾
<gebjgd> nyfair, 扯B，必须有  抓了罚款坐牢
<ulot0> 是啊，厦门在福建
<cherrot> nyfair, 都用linux了 还要啥播放器
<nyfair> cherrot: 就是要有人给自己找不自在，以为windows能干的linux也能干
<cherrot> nyfair, 话说好久不用播放器了 没有下载收集的欲望
<onlylove> cherrot: 其实吧，linux严格讲只是kernel……所以linux是没用播放器的，不过谁要是无聊在kernel里面写个……
<nyfair> 我依稀还记得当年什么暴风影音大捆包，一个安装包一堆解码器。当年linux下一个mplayer什么都解决了
<nyfair> 然后播放性能都比windows上的好
<onlylove> 不过那个mplayer貌似要下解码器
<nyfair> 当年反倒没人吹，反而有很多人一直问为什么不支持a格式b格式
<nyfair> 很多年过去了，mplayer还和以前一样好
<onlylove> 没解码器当然不能
<onlylove> windows下面的也没见有长进啊
<onlylove> 看foobar2k
<iIlL10Oo> qq播放器是全能的
<iIlL10Oo> mplayer也是全能的
<nyfair> onlylove: windows media fundation已经把你平常能见到的所有格式全吃了，什么播放器都能用
<lainme> 常见格式能播放就行了。要求那么高
<lainme> 我的播放装上后都没开启过
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 凡事总有意外的
<onlylove__> nyfair: 那个什么asf还是啥的
<nyfair> asf就是wmv啊
<iIlL10Oo> 反正我一直看毛片，没啥意外
<cherrot> 升级完osx 连git都用不了了
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 毛片还真没意外，但是其他的电影不好说
<onlylove__> 所以我一直好奇，其他电影压片的，还不如玩毛片的？
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯，很多xx播放器在线下载的，只能他自己播放
<nyfair> 莫装逼，forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=473172
<nyfair> 找个linux播放器，放给我看看
<nyfair> 你看那开源厨还要扯mediainfo，我一看帖子标题就知道linux搞不定
<vickycq> 是说我？
<nyfair> 是啊
<onlylove__> 真要开撕？
<vickycq> 不开撕
<lainme> nyfair: 然而主贴说升级解决了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 人说弄好了，昨天的事情
<onlylove__> vickycq: 牛牛姐是视频解码牛牛，有些事别和她撕，撕不过
<vickycq> 我是个小白
<nyfair> lainme: onlylove__ : 你们结伴黑我啊
<onlylove__> nyfair: 不是，你发链接之前看看嘛……
<gfxmode> 我放音乐用的是mocp，好像有些格式的mocp不支持
<onlylove__> 你不说我还真想不起来，我机器里面还有个mocp，说起来还有个console的播放器是啥忘了
<lainme> mpc
<onlylove__> 不是
<onlylove__> mocp打开是蓝底的，那个打开是灰底的
<gfxmode> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/48835.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linux 下10款终端音乐播放器_Linux新闻_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<onlylove__> 第一个……CMUS
<onlylove__> 那是折腾oss的时候的事情了，现在……就那样吧
<onlylove__> alsa也凑合，反正我木耳
<onlylove__> 不过pluseaudio真心坑，要琢磨好久
<onlylove__> 所以有时候想想，还是oss省心
<ulot0> 我用UGET＋aria下载BT文件无流量，一直是零
<gfxmode> onlylove__: 您说的我都不懂，我好像装播放器之类的时候，一起装了这些
<ulot0> onlylove__, 你也遇到过，你解决了没？
<gfxmode> ulot0: Linux下，我用的utorrent-server下BT，你可以试用下
<nyfair> utorrent不是经常上ccav说他后台老干不干净的事么
<gfxmode> 是么？
<gfxmode> 但是用起来还挺方便的
<ulot0> gfxmode, 系统自带的TRAN那个也能下载BT，就是aria下载没流量，搞不明白。
<nyfair> aria不是也能下bt么
<nyfair> 我以为bt已经死了
<nyfair> 这年头不都网盘离线下bt么
<onlylove> nyfair: 别闹，度娘盘怎么满足那些下岛国片的
<nyfair> onlylove: u.115.com
<ulot0> 是的，onlylove说的有道理
<nyfair> onlylove: 一个帐号一个月能下100部
<ulot0> 115不是封了吗
<vickycq> 会员可以用
<vickycq> 貌似
<nyfair> ulot0: 115什么时候封了，我昨天还在下小黄油
<ulot0> nyfair, 我记得N年前就封了的，还记得收到过邮件让我把文件转出来，难道我又记错了？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46028
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 宠物狗可能减少儿童患哮喘几率
<onlylove> 115不知道怎么说好……
<onlylove> ulot0: 毕竟可能封的不全
<ulot0> 我验证一下
 * onlylove 今天被班车司机害的迟到了，要去投诉
<tryit> onlylove, 要打卡？
<onlylove> tryit: 高管不用打卡，我知道
<iIlL10Oo> 淘宝买个1T的硬盘，不用自己下载
<tryit> onlylove, 。。。表黑
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 现在硬盘还送这个？
<iIlL10Oo> 先谈好
<iIlL10Oo> 交易要协商好
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 万一都是看过的，还是低码率带广告，那多无聊
<ulot0> onlylove,说的对，是封的不完全，我的是封了的，可能咱没花钱
<ulot0> 现在要用还是扫描手机，要么用他的浏览器
<ulot0> 我准备买个固态硬盘升级笔记本，把光驱拆了，什么牌子的固态硬盘性价比高？
<nyfair> 朱军，有什么英语单词适合骂阿三
<onlylove_> 反正我觉得stupid 和silly不够用
<onlylove_> 不过建议还是骂人不带脏字比较好
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 看什么岛国片子
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 要看欧美的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 欧美太重口
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 没觉得
<ulot0> 韩国
<ulot0> 去跑步了，886
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 玩游戏都忙不过来，哪有时间看那种东西
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 玩什么游戏  多大了  你到了玩女人的年纪了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 等最新的蚁人能下了，下来再说
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 魔兽世界什么的，女人的世界我搞不懂，不去研究
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 孤独注终生
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 写个程序好歹还能debug
<andyhuzhill> irc 上的nickname 不是随便起的么？
<onlylove_> 是随便起的
<onlylove_> 不过最好不要冒犯别人
<wbchn> 蚁人可以下了，上周没下完
<andyhuzhill> 刚刚一老外　一上来就骂我　说我steal 他的nickname了
<onlylove_> 还有，有人会把名字注册到服务器，然后他就独占这个nick了
<wbchn> 注册到服务器多好，还steal呢。。。
<wbchn> 这么长的nickname，有啥特殊解释？
<onlylove_> andyhuzhill: 直接register，省的他找事
<onlylove_> wbchn: cam版？
<andyhuzhill> 我现在这个nickname 是注册在freenode的  骂人的是在另一个irc里面的
<wbchn> onlylove onlylove_ onlylove__ 不是一个人？是几个朋友？
<onlylove1> wbchn: 一个人
<onlylove1> wbchn: 只不过网络渣，所以现在这样子
<wbchn> 要不要从这里拉人过去骂回去？
<onlylove> wbchn: 这典型的被狗咬了好么
<onlylove> wbchn: 枪版的不下也罢
<wbchn> onlylove: 怎么有时候看到几个账号混着发呢
<onlylove> wbchn: 我开了俩端
<onlylove> wbchn: 或者一个掉线了，另一个连进来
<wbchn> onlylove: 好吧。的确是枪版，没下载完，不知道分辨率咋样
<onlylove> wbchn: 在一个网络抽风的时代，能用就好
<wbchn> 我这还好，用的时候没掉过
<nyfair> 这年头还用irc已经够无聊了，还能无聊到去偷名字？
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛加我qq
<onlylove> 其实抢比较合适……
<wbchn> 牛牛用QQ么？
<nyfair> irc只有上班无聊开，qq一直在线
<onlylove> nyfair: 你今天这是咋了……我上班不上qq的，公司电脑
<onlylove> nyfair: 下班也不上，忙着游戏
<garfunkle> 啥游戏
<onlylove> 各种游戏
<garfunkle> 工口么
<onlylove> 早不玩了
<onlylove> 工口什么的，玩下mod可以，其他的，没玩头
<nyfair> onlylove: 心情不好啊，傻逼阿三傻逼阿三傻逼阿三傻逼阿三傻逼阿三
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不知道阿三是喝恒河水的么
<onlylove> nyfair: 听说恒河里面啥都有
<wbchn> 啥工作啊，还跟阿三玩？我已经摆脱他们一年多了
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  17:14
<onlylove1> nyfair: 奇怪的东西吃多了……自然就那什么
<wbchn> nyfair: 忽悠他们吃个牛肉馅饼看看？
<onlylove1> wbchn: 那样会发飙吧，不好吧？
<onlylove1> wbchn: 不要拿别人宗教信仰什么的开玩笑，不好玩
<wbchn> onlylove1: 嗯，是不好。记得有天早晨三儿指着馅饼问我 “meat？” 当时没反应过来
<wbchn> onlylove1: 只说说，不实践哈
<gebjgd> mengfei52306, 准备离开非诚勿扰了么
<nyfair> 干了这杯恒河水
<nyfair> 干了这碗恒河水,来生誓作民主人,全家移民卢旺达,满屋开遍自由花
<onlylove_> 卢旺达……
<xiaowang> 哈哈 楼上豪迈
<onlylove_> 还好不是以色列或者索马里
<nyfair> 以色列一点都不民主好伐
<andyhuzhill> 卢旺达不是发生过种族灭绝运动么
<onlylove> 说的好像哪里有真民主似的
<nyfair> 是啊
<nyfair> 索马里绝对比以色列民主
<onlylove> help the poor children in Uganda ！
<nyfair> andyhuzhill: 这才是卢旺达的民主体现，这是人家多数族裔的民主决定
<onlylove> 多数人暴政
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46031
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 动视暴雪59亿美元收购糖果粉碎开发商
<onlylove> 收购，收购
<onlylove> 原来moplus是那么个东西……我今天还在想手机上这个文件夹作甚的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46030
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 百度没有移除SDK中的所有恶意后门功能
<gfxmode> 快下班了，有点饿
<onlylove1> 还要45分钟下班，不开心，下班还要去装ap，更不开心
<wbchn> 我也是，6点半
<onlylove1> 你下班不用去装ap啊，我当时是怎么想的，推荐了个吸顶的！
<wbchn> 那倒是，不过你装完ap也比我到家早
<onlylove__> 不可能
<wbchn> ap做成贴纸的怎样？
<onlylove__> 我离装ap的地方一小时10分钟车程
<wbchn> 我8点才能进家门
<onlylove__> 我TM8点能不能到装ap的地方都是问题
<wbchn> 这是去哪儿了，跨省？
<onlylove__> 然后那地方离我住的地方还TM40分钟
<onlylove__> 跨毛线省
<onlylove__> 这还是地铁的速度
<onlylove__> 公交想都不要想了，加上那时候的交通拥堵
<wbchn> 没事，装完ap，蹭个饭再走
<onlylove__> 不蹭，
<onlylove__> 那个姑奶奶惹不起
<wbchn> 是抱不起么？
<onlylove__> 惹不起
<onlylove__> 不是抱不起
<wbchn> 哈哈，不信
<onlylove__> 直接没抱的想法
<onlylove__> 你要喜欢，联系方式可以给你
<wbchn> 算了，我还是去玩玩刚装好的google earth吧
 * blackshark_ slaps alpha080 around a bit with a large fishbot
<blackshark_> halo
<ulot0> hello
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  18:49
<ulot0> ubrl, 我没跟你说话呀！
<ubrl> ulot0, 你为什么不这样做呢？  18:49
<ulot0> ubrl, 今天不想理你呀
<ubrl> ulot0, 请问今天你想关心我啊？  18:49
<ulot0> ubrl, 不想关心你
<ubrl> ulot0, 它使一个很好的礼物。  18:50
<ulot0> ubrl, 听不懂
<ubrl> ulot0, 哦，对不起。  18:50
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 浏览器或者终端显示出来的是黑框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473665 电脑运行了一段时间就是这个样子。debian系统 gnome3 打开文件管理 或者右键（终端上 火狐浏览器上） 出来的都成了黑框，但是鼠标可以点，只是位置变黑了。 请问需要装显卡驱动吗，
<^k^>  ─> 旧的驱动如何卸载呢？ PS:附件是照片 谢谢 zz: zhou380491943 — 2015-11-03 19:10
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • [dota2linux][epic boss fight]自定义游戏EBF初期攻略(2015年11月初)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473666 [dota2linux][epic boss fight]自定义游戏EBF初期攻略(2015年11月初) 最近进入2015年11月初了，epic boss fight这个dota2的mod游戏，又更新了一些。boss已然增设到了36波。然而
<^k^> BinLi: 拜
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Meizu MX4 非ubuntu版 能否刷機成 ubuntu 版用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473668 Meizu MX4 非ubuntu版 能否刷機成 ubuntu 版用？ 突然不知道應該發到哪個版塊，就在這裏混混吧，汗ing 看新聞區裏說今年在歐洲發行了 Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition 不知道能否在國內買個普
<^k^>  ─> 通的 MX4 自己刷機整 ubuntu 玩呢？ 有沒有前輩傳授一下經驗哈？ 感謝！ zz: samuelgl — 2015 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何理解 ip addr add 192.168.1.123/24 dev wlan0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473669 我大致了解这句话：将wlan0 的ip地址设置为 192.168.1.123 ip addr add 192.168.1.123/24 dev wlan0 请问 /24是什么含义？ zz: pengsir — 2015-11-03 21:17
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • Snappy Ubuntu Core 編譯問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473670 大家好, 第一次来这裡请教问题, 还请大家多多请教 我在 Ubuntu 官方网站可以下载到 Snappy 给 x86 平台跑的 image 档 Try_x86 目前为止我知道这一个 Snappy image 档是有 Debian CD image 以及其它的工具所组成 但
<^k^>  ─> 详细步骤我并没有在网站上找到, 是否有大神可以指点方向, 1. ubuntu-15.04-snappy-amd64-generic.i …
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<FJKong> =.=!
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • keepass2在Ubuntu 15.10下中文乱码的解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473678 UBUNTU 15.10下keepass2菜单和对话框中文乱码，经检查发现是默认Ubuntu字体族未映射中文字体，修改/etc/fonts/conf.avail/65-nonlatin.conf，增加如下内容即可 Code:    <alias>       <famil
<^k^>  ─> y>Ubuntu</family>       <prefer>          <family>sans-serif</family>       </prefer>    </alias> zz: …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-04
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 安装Ubuntu 15.10后，Samba拒绝访问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473680 以前只需要在文件夹上右键启动共享，然后机器会自动安装Samba和libpam-smbpass，然后命令行输入sudo smbpasswd -a 系统用户名之后，就可以从Windows正常访问该文件夹了，但在安装了Ubuntu15.10之
<kingbo> hi,好久不见
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 默认的gnome3.10桌面，右上角不能显示rhythmbox状态了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473683 装了ubuntu gnome 14.04.3发现右上角之后声音和关机等等标志，没有发现网络图标和rhythmbox的标志呢？是默认的就没有吗？还是我设置有问题 zz: fenglelyng — 2015-11-04 9:46
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46037
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 纽约时报发布免翻墙安卓应用
<onlylove> 墙恼了直接干掉github
<FranX> github随时都会被干掉
<onlylove> github被干掉过一次，那次是因为12306抢票，呵呵
<wbchn> 还有bitbucket
<onlylove> github完了的话，openwrt咋办
<wbchn> https的可以反代么？
<onlylove> 不知道，没做过
<wbchn> openwrt 没问题啊，官方有git和svn
<wbchn> 再不济，想办法做镜像
<onlylove> 我怎么记得是从github上clone的
<wbchn> github上也有，是官方的镜像吧
<onlylove> 好不容易找个能玩的玩具，要是因为扭腰时报这玩意儿封了github……
<wbchn> 源码地址 https://dev.openwrt.org/browser
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  / – OpenWrt
<wbchn> trunk (main development tree) Main repository: ​ChangeLog git clone git://git.openwrt.org/openwrt.git
<wbchn> 这地址是openwrt官方的，不是git的，一般extra库在github上面
<wbchn> 比较新的俩branch地址：
<wbchn> git clone git://git.openwrt.org/15.05/openwrt.git
<wbchn> git clone git://git.openwrt.org/14.07/openwrt.git
<wbchn> onlylove: 你怎么玩openwrt呢，gpio做控制，基于openwrt做Iot？还是局限在优化路由器？
<onlylove_> 我还没玩到那种地步
<wbchn> onlylove: 16M的Flash太紧张了，装个python都要三四M以上，带luci和一些包的img已经8M左右了，这样没多少空间折腾了
<wbchn> 难道大家都是挂外部存储做启动？
<onlylove_> wbchn: 哦，我路由的flash是128的
<wbchn> 啥型号的？硬件这么土豪
<onlylove_> wbchn: wndr3700v4 wndr 4300v1
<onlylove_> wbchn: 很稀奇的型号么？
<wbchn> 网件啊，看来都土豪
<onlylove_> 300块的路由土豪毛线
<wbchn> onlylove_: 我还用tp和huawei的呢，没用网件的
<onlylove_> 你要是觉得路由器就应该100块以下当我没说
<onlylove_> linksys的1900ac还2000+呢
<wbchn> onlylove_: 我的想法是把最普通的路由器折腾到最顶端
<onlylove_> wbchn: tb也有好的
<onlylove_> wbchn: 那个wdr7500还是啥
<onlylove_> tp……
<onlylove_> 渣网络开网页都卡死
<wbchn> wdr7500 cpu:Atheros QCA9558 750MHz, 8M Flash, 128M RAM, 2*USB
<onlylove_> 8M？闹呢？
<wbchn> onlylove_: tp的缩水太厉害了，没见过大点的Flash
<wbchn> onlylove_: 自己看 http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/archer-c5-c7-wdr7500
<ubrl> ⇪ f: TP-Link Archer C5 AC1200 / TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 / TP-Link TL-WDR7500 [OpenWrt Wiki]
<onlylove_> wbchn: 那就粗粮，我记得粗粮mini是16的
<onlylove_> wbchn: 或者你把flash吹下来换个大点的上去
<wbchn> onlylove_: 16M的也太扣了，要是折腾必须要换个64M的flash上去
<onlylove_> wbchn: 其实你不要luci的话，貌似才3M
<wbchn> 不过64M的，估计要改配置重编镜像了
<onlylove_> wbchn: 当然，只是很基本的一个系统
<wbchn> onlylove_: 嗯，不要luci，aira，samba等等，官方的基本包也就3M多一点
<wbchn> onlylove_: 要折腾的多了，要么虚拟机，要么树莓派上，8+G Flash， 1G RAM，不考虑带机，玩别的没大问题
<onlylove_> wbchn: 树莓硬件太弱
<onlylove_> wbchn: 你要是玩卡片机，很多国产片子很好的
<onlylove_> wbchn: 那香蕉派什么的
<wbchn> onlylove_: 能具体说下弱在哪儿么？觉得做路由器来说，转发性能会差，运算都好吧
<onlylove_> wbchn: 和其他的片子比
<onlylove_> wbchn: 而且是bcm的
<onlylove_> wbchn: 我不黑boardcom,但是那货对开源真心不咋样
<onlylove_> 虽然全志这几天也不地道
<wbchn> onlylove_: 2B，4核的也还行，BCM做路由器差点，干别的还行吧
<onlylove_> wbchn: 自己看allwinner A20和树莓的CPU的比较
<wbchn> onlylove_: 好，我去看看
<onlylove_> wbchn: bcm做啥都不差，只是需要私有代码，不然实在太挫
<onlylove_> wbchn: 有不少路由是bcm的
<wbchn> onlylove_: 嗯，之前了解过RTL bcm的差，Atheros的好一些，tplink多用Atheros，只是其他硬件和系统缩水太厉害
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46038
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Steam人民币结算上线，大部分游戏五折以上
<onlylove> 买啥好呢
<onlylove> 整天借用别的项目的机器，那数据库咋就那么不争气呢
<vipzrx> 请教一个问题，我现在想在PATH中添加自己的脚本文件，写的文件不对
<vipzrx> $ tail .bashrc
<vipzrx> #     fi
<vipzrx> #   done
<vipzrx> #
<vipzrx> #   return 0
<vipzrx> # }
<vipzrx> #
<^k^> vipzrx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> vipzrx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<vipzrx> $ cat ./bin/PATH
<vipzrx> BIN=${HOME}/bin
<vipzrx> PATH=${BIN}:${PATH}
<wbchn> irc机器人怎么做的？自己写的脚本么？
<vipzrx> 我在xp上安装cygwin，想在里面安装apt-cyg
<vipzrx> 现在已经下载了apt-cyg文件 ，添加了可执行权限，
<vipzrx> 我想将这个文件放到~/bin 目录中，并且在bash中能自动搜索到他
<vipzrx> path的设置有什么问题吗
<wbchn> echo ${PATH} 看一下， which 一下你的命令看看
<wbchn> 没用cygwin，给不了太多建议i
<onlylove> 脱袜子又骂人了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46036
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Linus又发怒了，这次是针对丑陋的代码
<onlylove> 不过linux的网络高负载实在不如BSD，啥时候改进啊
<vipzrx> Ubuntu Pastebin
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13098689/
<vipzrx> 这是echo 和 which的结果
<wbchn> which apt-cyg 没找到？
<vipzrx> 没有
<wbchn> path有你加上的路径吗
<vipzrx> meiyou
<vipzrx> 没有
<vipzrx> $ echo ${PATH}
<vipzrx> :/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/py279:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/py279/Scripts:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS/system32:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS/System32/Wbem:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/Common Files/Acronis/SnapAPI:/cygdrive/d/soft/soft_x200/platform-tools:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/TortoiseGit/bin:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/AllWinnertech/PhoenixSuit
<vipzrx> 我要加的是 ~/bin
<wbchn> ./bin/PATH 怎么执行的？ 用 source ./bin/PATH 后再看看
<vipzrx>  /bin/PATH  只是一个文本
<wbchn> 那是个bash脚本，用source执行，不要用 ./ 执行看看
<vipzrx> 用./ 可以执行
<wbchn> 再说一次，不要用./执行，你用source执行看看，如果分不清两者，建议查下资料
<vipzrx> which都找不到apt-cgy 不用./怎么执行
<vipzrx> which如果能找到，bash会自动补全的
<vipzrx> $ ./apt-cyg --version
<vipzrx> apt-cyg version 0.59
<vipzrx> $ apt-cyg
<vipzrx> -bash: apt-cyg: 未找到命令
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求大神：在同一台电脑上安装不同版本的ubantu系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473685 真是坑爹了，让我U盘装装ubantu的单系统还好，结果要我装12.04和14.04这俩个不同版本的，虽然我很菜但我还是瞎搞了一下，1T的硬盘，先装的12.04的，选择自己分区，分
<wbchn> 你把设置环境变量放在了 cat ./bin/PATH 里面，用source执行./bin/PATH后，再试 which apt-cyg
<wbchn> 是我没说清楚呢，还是我解释错了，或是你本不接收我的解释连试都没试？
<vipzrx> #自定义的PATH变量
<vipzrx> source ${HOME}/bin/PATH
<vipzrx> 我试了你的操作
<vipzrx> 我在.bashrc中添加了
<vipzrx> source ${HOME}/bin/PATH
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<vipzrx> $ cat ${HOME}/bin/PATH
<vipzrx> BIN=~/bin
<vipzrx> PATH="$BIN":"$PATH"
<wbchn> .bashrc 里加了后，要么source .bashrc执行下，要么重新打开一次，cygwin里 ～ 好用么
<onlylove1> 越看越迷糊
<wbchn> 说白了一句话，环境变量没加上
<vipzrx> 是环境变量没加上
<vipzrx> 问题出在哪里呢
<vipzrx> .bashrc 里加了后，要么source .bashrc执行下，要么重新打开一次 试了，还是不行
<wbchn> 环境变量的配置文件用source执行，再者你把～换成绝对路径看看
<onlylove__> 你export了么，老大
<onlylove__> 你连export都不export，你还抱怨没有，你们玩够了没
<wbchn> cygwin和miniGW不知道什么
<onlylove__> cygwin……
<wbchn> 对，export。。。
<vipzrx> 怎么写
<vipzrx> 我试下
<vipzrx> 现在出问题的写法，我在debian上那么用是可以的
<vipzrx> export这家句加在哪里？
<wbchn> onlylove__: ubuntu表示同一个进程中不export也没问题，可能系统有区别吧
<vipzrx> s/家//
<onlylove_> 不知道你们怎么搞的，反正我修改变量之后都要export，不为别的，多写一句保险
<wbchn> 嗯，我也表示赞同，而且路径写绝对路径更好
<vipzrx> Cygwin环境变量设置 - tonia的日志 - 网易博客
<vipzrx> http://tlyxy228.blog.163.com/blog/static/181090120105910554715/
<ubrl> vipzrx: ⇪ Cygwin环境变量设置 - tonia的日志 - 网易博客
<vipzrx> cygwin的环境变量是用bat文件设置的
<vipzrx> 我是在xp上安装cygwin xp的路径符号和linux的是反的
<wbchn> 那咱们把问题简单化下，新打开窗口 export PATH=`pwd`/bin:${PATH};echo $PATH 显示有加上～/bin么？
<vipzrx> $ export PATH=`pwd`/bin:${PATH};echo $PATH
<vipzrx> :/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/py279:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/py279/Scripts:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS/system32:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS:/cygdrive/c/WINDOWS/System32/Wbem:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/Common Files/Acronis/SnapAPI:/cygdrive/d/soft/soft_x200/platform-tools:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/TortoiseGit/bin:/cygdrive/c/Program Files/AllWinnertech/PhoenixSuit
<yurakucho> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/005AZjD9jw1exmt8ldxq0j30yi0u10ze.jpg
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  11:46
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 不要频道里面晒日常
<wbchn> test
<ubrl> wbchn:点点点.  11:47
<onlylove> yurakucho: 不要频道里面晒日常！
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  11:47
<yurakucho> onlylove: ?
<onlylove> 卡死了，连续发了两次……
<wbchn> 我也去弄个irc robot
 * yurakucho afk
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46041
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | XcodeGhost更新加入iOS9支持
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我用搜狗输入法老卡 tmd
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种小破事，直接把 happyaro1拖出来吊打一顿就好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，如果是windows，那没办法，搜狗就那样，不卡你硬盘就卡你网络，或者干脆卡你CPU玩
<onlylove> 旧手机电池不行了，新机器还是得买啊
<onlylove> 顺路把sim卡换了，不过貌似要回家换
<yunfan> onlylove: lin下的  我怀疑他是否是选个词就发回给云端搞统计
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就吊打小蓉蓉去
<onlylove_> 这几天有电话恐惧症……
<onlylove1> 昨天手机关机忘了开机，N个电话没接，也不知道是不是招聘公司的
<imtxc> ..
<nipsing> hi
<ubrl> nipsing:点点点.  13:47
<nipsing> 有人吗
<ubrl> nipsing:点点点.  13:48
<NWMonster> ....
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32838.html 低价的原因 : 一天,阿强出门逛街,发现一家店铺里挂满了各式各样的衣服,门口玻璃上贴着:"开店大酬宾,高档西服30元每套,衬衫5元每件……" 阿强心中莫名高兴:这么好的事情终于被我赶上了！于是急着往里冲,就在进门的一瞬间抬头
<^k^>  ─> 看到:"干洗店。"
<huzoubache> http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail33/32839.html
<ubrl> huzoubache: ⇪ 别在屎上踩来踩去-ZOL笑话频道
<huzoubache> 不同牌子的内存能同时用么
<MangHuo> huzoubache: 可以啊
<huzoubache> 兼容性应该怎么考虑
<huzoubache> 网上看了很多介绍，头有点晕
<huzoubache> @MangHhuo
<nyfair> 没人用的东西不用考虑
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu kylin 15.04 关于创建PDF 文件 作者署名问题 求指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473687 你好 系统版本 ubuntu kylin 15.04 想使用PDF 文档 写日志 AbiWord 署名了作者 保存之后 打开 作者又变了 有其他同类型 好一点的 或者 方便一点的 PDF 文件 制
<^k^>  ─> 作软件吗 求推荐 谢谢！！ zz: tuzuoyouxi — 2015-11-04 13:32
<onlylove1> 你真怕兼容性，就买金士顿
<huzoubache> 我看说是得考虑赫兹的问题
<onlylove1> 坏到家降频运行而已
<huzoubache> 0.0
<huzoubache> 我现在一个1066一个1333赫兹，这会降频么？？
<onlylove_> 必须的，你哪那么多事情
<onlylove_> 你能感觉出1066和1333的区别？
<huzoubache> 害怕蓝屏，事必须得多问问
<onlylove_> 你别装了，你只要不超频，就没蓝屏的事情
<onlylove_> 你要是怕的不行，就买两条一样的
<huzoubache> 超频什么意思？
<onlylove_> overclock
<wbchn> 1066和1333降频也只是降到1066吧？
<onlylove_> 人才不关心降频，人怕蓝屏
<wbchn> 嗯，就是双通道用着也没什么感觉
<huzoubache> onlylove你哪来这么大气？
<huzoubache> 这就不懂问问，搁这说话带着刺
<onlylove> 你先问，不同牌子的内存，然后又变成了关心的是赫兹，到最后变成了蓝屏
<onlylove__> 请问你关心的到底是什么呢？
<huzoubache> 这些是不是都是内存的事我全问问学习一下有什么问题么
<onlylove>  这边不是电脑城，要装机，请出门左转
<huzoubache> 没求着你
<huzoubache> 装这么大，不会爆炸？
<onlylove_> 现在的新手真大爷，伺候不起
<huzoubache> 行了，以后见了我你不用伺候
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没卵用 他又做不了主
<onlylove> yunfan: 他做不了主，那不是问题，你只要天天吊打一遍，他烦了，没准就有用了
<nyfair> 老司机们，一起联机玩游戏
<wbchn> 你们不上班么
<onlylove> 上班啊，不是等复制安装包，闲的无聊么
<onlylove> 千兆网卡跑出百兆速度，真捉急
<wbchn> 额
<wbchn> 普通的5类线10米以内能组千兆网么
<onlylove> cat5没问题啊
<wbchn> 家里的玩意都是百兆网卡，也每个千兆的玩意组网玩。烦死了
<wbchn> 真羡慕你们有的玩，之前有机会插光纤的时候也没弄懂，别人说咋插咋插，GE口啥的也不懂
<onlylove> wbchn: GE就是千兆网啊
<onlylove> 光纤这个，R对T，T对R
<onlylove> 貌似……没啥讲究
<wbchn> onlylove: GE是吗？可是插的是光纤啊
<wbchn> onlylove: 你们公司做这个，还是你是网工？
<onlylove_> wbchn: gigabit ethernet
<onlylove_> wbchn: 对应的 FE就是fast ethernet
<onlylove_> wbchn: 网工的title比我高多啦哈哈哈，你看着这频道藏着好多有CCIE证书的
<wbchn> onlylove_: 哦，还记得ne40e-x16 有16个转发板，每个插4个线卡，每个线卡20个GE口吧
<onlylove_> wbchn: 华为的接触的不多，没玩过那东西
<wbchn> onlylove_: 那你们玩啥的呢
<onlylove_> wbchn: 我之前上班的地方小地方，只认大品牌，思科 Juniper什么的
<onlylove_> 便宜的话，就是h3c
<wbchn> onlylove_: 必须的思科 juniper还是名声大，华三做企业网的
<wbchn> 华为做运营商的
<pity> 这里有 维基百科 的管理员么？
<onlylove_> 应该……没有吧，不知道论坛里面有没有
<pity> onlylove_: #wikipedia-zh 里都没人说话
<nyfair> 噫吁嚱，危乎高哉！蜀道之难，难于艹小马！
<onlylove_> pity: 人很忙，哪里像我这闲的无聊的
<pity> onlylove_: 你那还招人不？我就喜欢这么闲的
<wbchn> 也可能人家时区或上线时间跟咱们不一样
<nyfair> wiki这不要脸的敛财网站还没倒闭呢？
<nyfair> pity: 你过来，我给你推荐个好地方
<pity> nyfair: 你被敛财了吗？
<wbchn> 觉得百度搜索才不要脸呢
 * pity 就没几个要脸的互联网企业——放大招打死一船
<nyfair> pity: 钱不多，就半狗，但是挂个学位证书就行
<pity> nyfair: 高二文化，无纸文凭
<onlylove_> pity: 赶紧自考个去
<nyfair> wbchn: 话不能这么说，婊子搞定了市场就会洗白的。你看麻花疼现在都在拼命洗
<nyfair> 度婊什么时候一家独大了，也会洗白的
<wbchn> nyfair: 这。。
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<onlylove_> wbchn: 是不是觉得好有道理，无法反驳
<wbchn> onlylove_: (⊙o⊙)…
<pity> onlylove_: 功名与我如浮云……
<onlylove_> pity: 浮云会给你钱的
<onlylove_> pity: 你要是敢说金钱如粪土，求捐点
<pity> onlylove_: 我现在都五行缺五行了
<wbchn> 五行只剩金了吗
<nyfair> 我举个例子，当年360全家桶威力大家都知道，现在360抢占市场了，比起度婊企鹅婊金山婊反而就不怎么流氓了
 * yurakucho 五行缺金, 另外太土
<nyfair> 水能载舟
<nyfair> 亦能赛艇
<nyfair> 亦可赛艇
<nyfair> 尼玛，出洋相了
<pity> nyfair: 亦可煮面
<wbchn> 这些我都在远离，啥时候谷歌成谷婊了再说
<nyfair> pity: 亦可赛艇=Exciting，这梗你得知道
<nyfair> wbchn: 你什么时候产生了不是g婊的错觉
<wbchn> 讲讲吧，我是太老还是太新，竟然不知
<nyfair> wbchn: g婊自己搞关键字审查，还好意思喷度婊也搞
<wbchn> nyfair: 只知道有个墙那才是真婊
<wbchn> g还没流氓，这是我觉得好的地方
<nyfair> wbchn: 墙有什么问题？
<pity> nyfair: 学习了
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=461113
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove_> wbchn: don't be evil -> do the right thing
<wbchn> 关键字这事，我觉得吧，不要用本土的，比如搜日本的，可以考虑下google.com.tw或是google.com.sg
<wbchn> 本土的最受限制，就像百度在中国一样
<wbchn> 特别是本土做的最大的，比如百度搜索 shadowsocks 已经没有结果了，soso之类的还有
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我是讲理的人
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，搜狗不和你讲理，不是么
<nyfair> 你丫在逗我？https://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&f=3&rsv_bp=1&ch=&tn=baidu&bar=&wd=shadow+socket&oq=shadow%2Bsocket&rsv_pq=de8838a500029078&rsv_t=7db4WVptxTVcQFb0w1xVIbUoHnkplpXHxmMXBvA6qoAfP2YCRmHc%2Fdh74YI&rsv_enter=1&prefixsug=shadow+socket&rsp=3&inputT=545
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<wbchn> iptables 把搜狗的域名禁掉呢
<netsnail> shadowsocks还能用吗？
<wbchn> nyfair: 你搜错了，是 shadowsocks，我这儿搜索完显示：百度为您找到相关结果约6个根据相关法律法规和政策，部分搜索结果未予显示。
<nyfair> 。。。你当我不知道shadowsocks
<tingo1983> 翻墙工具搜索都会提示这个
<wbchn> 二逼百度，搜索还说法律法规不显示，那推广链接竟然还敢放。谁有方法投诉他，工信部行吗？
<wbchn> nyfair: 看来你在墙外么？人肉翻出去的？
<nyfair> wbchn: 我是支那国特权阶级，ok?
<nyfair> wbchn: 你要肯为我打工也能享受免翻墙
<wbchn> nyfair: NB，我等P民有方法混进去么，边边边也行
<wbchn> 不要说啥小黄油哈
<nyfair> wbchn: 有努力赚钱，然后在特定的地方买房子
<wbchn> nyfair: hk？
<nyfair> ...
<Soengun> .
<Soengun> .
<yunfan> onlylove_: 讲理的人就是不把搜狗的事转移到阿龙头上
<netsnail> https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=Annette%20Schwarz&rsv_spt=1&rsv_iqid=0xa34ab262000211bf&issp=1&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_idx=2&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&rsv_enter=0&rsv_t=5aedzMF0lw1sudjkEo0GCrWsOgdAYwhOeThHEIr3NciAEMYnbwSPjrFsRHnqx3GcfGAG&oq=Annette%20Schwarz&rsv_pq=8bce4d2200023c90
<ubrl> netsnail: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<netsnail> 这个好
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，我不讲理了
 * tryit 有SDN专业人士吗？
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  15:29
<wbchn> g 竟然第一次没结果，再刷新一次才有
<ubrl> wbchn: 竟然第一次没结果，再刷新一次才有 只看楼主 最新回复 去底部 |刷新| ... 平面模特这个行业，大家一定不陌生，多少有一些 了解，很多人觉得模特这行光鲜亮丽 ... 长得还算漂亮，不过我发现这个老板娘有暴露 癖，偶然|一次|她上厕所没关门，我发现她 ... 我的内心有一万只
<ubrl>  ─> 草泥马在奔腾！ ... 老板看我年龄小，开始用语言挑逗我，因为当时的我是|第一次|出来打工，根本不懂 很多 ...
<wbchn> 谁在问SDN？
<tryit> wbchn, :-)
<wbchn> tryit: 原来公司有搞，貌似实际没有宣传的那么好
<tryit> wbchn, 私聊 :)
<wbchn> tryit: 太前沿了，不懂
<tryit> wbchn, 准备投身前沿中的前沿……犹豫中
<onlylove_> tryit: 高管不做内核网络子系统了？还等着你把linux的网络搞好点呢，和BSD差不少呢
<tryit> onlylove_, 反正都是在网络这一块
<yunfan> onlylove_: Now i am using mobilephone
<onlylove__> 傻乎乎的在机器上执行find /了……
<onlylove__> 这下有的卡了
<wbchn> 有Ctrl+C救命
<yunfan> onlylove__: 嘿嘿
<onlylove1> 看他们在折腾服务器，真心有自己装个临时用的想法了
<wbchn> 啥服务器？用云多好
<onlylove1> 内网测试数据库
<onlylove1> 我司的网络用云会死人的，你看我这网
<onlylove1> 一个oracle而已
<onlylove1> 随便起个实例就好
<wbchn> 所有的数据计算都在云，办公室只用个小水管接入就够
<onlylove1> 还需要装个西语的windows……
<nyfair> onlylove: 话说我觉得gb18030比utf-8好很多，为什么没有推广开
<nyfair> 还是支那不够强大啊
<nyfair> 要是能建立大东亚共荣圈就好了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 委员长剿匪不力，别说了
<nyfair> 先把鬼子和棒子打下来
<onlylove__> nyfair: utf8除了变长的编码长度，其他还好吧
 * yurakucho 晚上吃什么
<onlylove__> 我要揍死那个装数据库的！克隆机器不改主机名！
<nyfair> onlylove__: 你自己搞一门语言要实现string的时候你就知道恶心了
<nyfair> onlylove: 而且严重影响performance的
<onlylove1> nyfair: 有些时候，function比performance重要点
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不过我们可以提unicode-n.0嘛
<onlylove1> nyfair: 然后用18030的方法去实现，把现有的都替换掉
<nyfair> onlylove1: 没用的，支那早被文化侵略了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 被美帝侵略了？
<nyfair> 不仅仅是
<nyfair> 尤其是码畜阶层
<onlylove1> nyfair: 恐怕不在颛臾，而在萧墙吧
<pity> 有对维基百科简繁转换了解的同学么？简繁转换总提示 -{zh-hans:快捷方式; zh-hant:捷徑;}- 是缺少了啥东西？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 自己人对自己人的摧残，有时候比外来侵略残酷的多
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  16:14
<nyfair> onlylove1: 没可能
<onlylove1> nyfair: 你觉得歪果仁，没事会造火星文玩？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 没事恶搞古人？（岛国三国除外，三国志在人那）
<nyfair> onlylove1: 你看，时隔1年，又有傻逼在github上来找我茬了 https://github.com/greatfire/wiki/issues/1
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Can you stop polluting Github? · Issue #1 · greatfire/wiki · GitHub
<nyfair> onlylove1: 你说我该回么
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  16:24
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu15.10 64位版卸载nouveau驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473690 在Ubuntu 15.10 64位系统中安装NVIDIA显卡驱动失败需要卸载 nouveau ，但是按照网上的步骤执行mv /boot/initramfs-$(uname -r).img /boot/initramfs-$(uname -r).img.bak时总是提示找不到 /boot/initramfs-4.2.0-16-gen
<^k^>  ─> eric.img ，请问是怎么回事，Ubuntu15.10 64位版该如何操作？ zz: w591964454 — 2015-11-04 16:33
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我觉得我够无聊了……您老人家消停下吧，他们爱咋样咋样，到最后尘归尘土归土
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我关心的是，怎么赚够足够多的钱，把妹子抱回家
<onlylove1> nyfair: 至于什么皿煮什么的，爱哪玩哪玩去
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 【开源模板库分类目录】（随时更新）开设新分类、修改建议请跟帖  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473691 【开源模板库分类目录】 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E5%BC%80%E6% ... F%E5%BA%93 各种开源软件的常用模板，免费下载。 如果您也有常用的开源模板，欢迎共享，为普
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不管谁上台，有没有在野党，台上的总是要粉饰自己，搞的像模像样，鬼知道底下有什么勾当
<onlylove1> nyfair: 历史老师一直说，农民起义的各种缺点blabla，那么现在哪个没有那些缺点？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 所以不要相信政客
<nyfair> onlylove1: 从政就是为了捞取个人利益啊
<nyfair> 当个人利益和人民利益一致时，就叫明君，是不是这个意思？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 对啊，他们为了捞取个人利益，底下一群人被卖了帮数钱不说，还互相指责对面数钱自杀不对，然后还打起来
<onlylove1> nyfair: 修身齐家治国平天下
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我虽然不喜欢孔老二
<onlylove1> 哦，数钱姿势，不是自杀
<onlylove1> 搜狗输入法也开始淘气了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 历史总是惊人的相似，所以那些被改的不成样子的史书看多了，就觉得这么多年没长进，真无聊
<nipsing> 推荐android 商店 F-droid
<nipsing> 全部应用 开源
<nipsing> 的
<nyfair> nipsing: 开源是个贬义词，你不知道？
<nipsing> 为何?
<nyfair> nipsing: 商业软件，10个里面9个是垃圾；开源软件，100个里面199个是垃圾
<onlylove1> nipsing: 因为被鼓吹的多了
<nyfair> nipsing: 你问我为什么知道，因为我就是写开源软件的
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我只关心100里面199是怎么出来的
<nyfair> nipsing: 我贡献的开源代码比那些光说不练的开源厨要多多了
<nipsing> oh
<nyfair> onlylove: 参考ffmpeg-libav openoffice-libreoffice
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 【上传模板须知】有疑难问题，可以跟帖咨询。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473693 欢迎大家的参与，一起来丰富开源软件的模板库，方便大家，利益群众！ （1）各种软件的文件格式众多，而论坛对上传的文件类型有所限制，因此在上传前，请在文件名的最
<nyfair> 有的人成天说mpv有多好，却不知道mpv的色彩空间转换是我写的。然而我看到mpv就想喷
<nipsing> 为什么我的hangouts 没有公开群聊功能?
<wbchn> nyfair: 我是用开源软件的，感觉利还是大于弊的，比如在用apache/facebook/yahoo的几个开源项目
<nipsing> 有人回答我的问题嘛?
<nipsing> 没有公开群聊的功能
<nipsing> google hangouts
<nipsing> 有人为 gnu hurd 项目贡献代码吗?
<nipsing> 看我给cia 打电话骂他们
<nipsing> 有人用 hangouts吗?
<nipsing> :(
<nyfair> nipsing: 不怕被监听？你不看看hangouts的用户协议？
<nyfair> nipsing: g婊可是不需要负责的
<nipsing> 别的用户都有,为啥我的没有?
<nipsing> 痛哭中......
<nipsing> cia 电话:+1 (703) 482-0623
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新手报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473694 现在最新版本的Ubuntu 是？ zz: CasanovaLee — 2015-11-04 17:16
<onlylove1> 刚开完一个超级蛋疼的会
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛，你说，拿经济形势来吓唬人，算是闹哪样
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 走人
<htwep> onlylove 牛牛，openwrt的工具链必须编译整个固件才有？
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 问题是确实不好
<onlylove1> htwep: 不是，sdk和toolchain有单独下载
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 经济形势就没好过
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 牛牛慧眼如炬
<hceasy> onlylove1:  今天也被经济形势忽悠了.
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的这日子没法过了，就那么几个破机器，带那么多虚拟机
<htwep> onlylove_: 那我需要编译个aria2给openwrt用，下sdk 还是tookchain
<htwep> onlylove: 不需要编译整个固件，我就想编译个aria2在x86上给mips上的openwrt用，下sdk还是toolchain
<onlylove> htwep: opkg install不行么，那就用toolchain
<htwep> onlylove 源里的是阉割版没法用magnet
<htwep> onlylove__: http://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier_breaker/14.07/ar71xx/nand/ 这里面的toolchain能用吗
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Index of /barrier_breaker/14.07/ar71xx/nand/
<onlylove__> htwep: 不知道，我没用过，注意你的版本号
<htwep> onlylove__: 我的固件版本就是14.07
<onlylove__> 那就下了用就知道了
<onlylove__> 我记得可以build package的
<htwep> onlylove__: sdk和tookchain的区别是啥
<htwep> onlylove__: 还有3个版本 generic mikrotic nand区别是啥
<onlylove_> htwep: Software Development Kit
<onlylove_> htwep: 现在你知道SDK是啥了？
<htwep> onlylove_ 我知道sdk的名字，我是问他两有区别？
<htwep> sdk一套开发工具，toolchain一套编译工具
<htwep> 有啥区别
<htwep> 不都是一堆库一堆编译工具
<onlylove_> 都是操作系统，你为毛用Linux不用Windows
<onlylove_> 不都是一堆代码
<onlylove_> 你为什么不用刀子和叉子吃中餐，都是餐具
<onlylove1> 不开心，下班
<onlylove_> htwep: 我的理解是，sdk包括toolchain
<htwep> onlylove ok
<onlylove_> htwep: 刚和你说了，不知道你看见没，我这网络我也不知道
<htwep> onlylove_: 看见了
<onlylove_> htwep: 我个人理解，sdk包括toolchian
<htwep> onlylove_: 嗯，我下载toolchain了已经
<onlylove_> 看见了，那没事了，下班
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于sftp的传输速率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473696 局域网环境，使用550M的无线路由，服务器用有线方式直接接到无线路由器端口（服务器为千兆网卡），客户机采用54M无线网卡，接口是usb2.0。使用sftp方式（get）从服务器下载1.5G的大文件。发现传
<^k^>  ─> 输平均速率只有3.1M/秒，请各位大神说说瓶颈在何处？ zz: xwp911 — 2015-11-04 19:25
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 普通用户通过visudo提升权限不成功，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473698 我的user用户需要以root身份运行我的一个xxx.sh（里面有需要root权限的cmd)，不输入密码。 visudo里，添加 ALL ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/home/user/xxx.sh 不成功。 如果xxx.sh里面是"sudo cmd"，那么
<journeyZC> hi
<ubrl> journeyZC:点点点.  19:41
<journeyZC> 你们好
<gaffey> 偶来灌水的```
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdN5GyTl8K0
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Jason Mraz - I Won't Give Up (Lyric Video) - YouTube
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • [求助]epson K105 ， 网络打印机，CUPS 2.1.0 ，官方驱动，Filter failed，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473699 debian desting ， CUPS 2.1.0 ，官方驱动，epson K105 ， 网络打印机，openprinting 有认可 总是显示 Filter failed ， 无法打印。 zz: aihaozhe2 — 2015-11-04 20:54
<CyrusYzGTt> 不小心启用了 bpo 源，， 需要重装 libreoffice
<CyrusYzGTt> Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not function correctly
<CyrusYzGTt> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<CyrusYzGTt> Fatal exception: Signal 6
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<ulot0> hell0
<ulot0> hello
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  21:29
<longlong> happyaron: 下载了整个openwrt源码，但又只想要编译一个包时，用make menuconfig选择要编译的包时，需要选择SDK和toolchain吗？
<longlong> 编译真是件浪费生命的事情
<longlong> 珍惜生命，远离编译
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小学生作文名句选登 : 我和同学某某某一起骑车出门玩,他的气门芯坏了,我就把我的拔下来给他装上,我俩一起高高兴兴骑车回家了。
<onlylove_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/445147.htm
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 微软宣布与红帽建立合作伙伴关系_Microsoft 微软_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove__>  想想SGI NOKIA IBM
<onlylove__> 准备给猫猫点蜡
<RivDo> 点蜡？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于两台路由器的Ubuntu源的不能更新问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473700 首先，不知道该怎么起个准确标题。 现在我遇到的情况是这样，我的电脑网络，是经过了两台路由器过来的，第一台路由器A网关是192.168.1.1，第二台的路由器B网关是192.168.2.
<^k^>  ─> 1，DNS都已经设置了这两个网关，用的是Vistual Box 安装的Ubuntu Server，所用的静态IP是192.168. …
<stardiviner> 今天没人阿
<stardiviner> test
<ubrl> stardiviner:点点点.  11:35
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】用VMware安装snappy出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473701 源：http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/15.04/core/stable/current/core-stable-amd64-cloud.ova 平台：VMware workstations 11 OS：win10 问题：导入虚拟机过程中出现： Code: [13.355719] cloud-init[741]:ci-info: | Route
<^k^>  ─> r | Destination  |   Gateway    |   Genmask   | Interface | Flags | [13.356542] cloud-init[741]:ci-info: +-- …
<uuair> hi，我用的是ubuntu15的系统，请问一下，做ssh转发，需要配置哪些功能？是不是开启ip forwarding就可以了？iptables需要设置么？
<kandu> uuair: 不用，不需要
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  12:11
<acacio> windows8.1自带的远程桌面、VNC vierwer都连不上ubt15.10有人遇到过没。
<uuair> kandu: 但是很奇怪，我新建了一个ubuntu15的服务器，另外一台服务器转发到这里，autossh的命令没变，但是这台服务区i却访问不到
<uuair> iptables的端口已经开了
<uuair> 需要转发的事centos7，转发服务器是ubuntu15，跟这个有关系么？
<nipsing> hi
<ubrl> nipsing:点点点.  12:53
<nipsing> 大咖好
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46056
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 研究人员发现难以删除的自动root广告软件
<vickycq-bpi> yangdawei: hi
<yangdawei> hah
<yangdawei> haha
<vickycq-bpi> 8001可以用？
<yangdawei> ssl with 6697
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这罐子不漏 : 有一个男人从家里拿了一个罐子到市场上去卖。一个人看了 一下对他说:这罐是漏的。怎么可能呢? 他说,我母亲一直用它装棉花,从没漏过。这罐子不漏。
<yangdawei> How you can recognize me so quickly?
<vickycq-bpi> 我没关上下线提示
<yangdawei> 有人上线，马上就有提示...
<vickycq-bpi> yangdawei (~yangdawei@123.166.31.100) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<vickycq-bpi> yangdawei (~yangdawei@123.166.31.100) has joined #debian-cn
<yangdawei> 感谢指引我来到irc
<vickycq-bpi> 挂着不说话的人多
<yangdawei> 你平时也用latex吗
<vickycq-bpi> 现在不太用了，基本忘了
<yangdawei> 很奇怪呀，那你平时都在做啥
<yangdawei> 你和那个poloshiao回答问题看起来好高深
<vickycq-bpi> 他是高人
<onlylove_> 老实说，那个湾湾不怎么靠谱
<vickycq-bpi> 我是个小白
<onlylove_> 热心是很热心
<vickycq-bpi> 我是现学现卖
<onlylove_> 但是有些问题他回答的根本和题主的提问没关系
<yangdawei> 也许是高人寂寞吧，poloshiao的回答我理解起来有点费劲。
<yangdawei> 但确实很热情，一定要解决问题的样子。
<yurakucho> yangdawei: 他很专业, 但是不是大陆人, 可能你不大适应 非口语化的解释
<yangdawei> 感觉出来了，很难得呀
<yangdawei> poloshiao很令人钦佩
<onlylove> yurakucho: 有问必答菌专业？估计不如你吧
<yurakucho> onlylove: 我啥都不会呀
<onlylove> yurakucho: 装，你继续装
<yangdawei> 要说白还是我最白
<yangdawei> 我是土木工程专来的
<onlylove> yurakucho: 看他回答那么多问题，他什么水平我还是大概清楚的
<yangdawei> ChanServ:
<yurakucho> onlylove: 他真的熟悉
<vickycq-bpi> 要调剂机器人，找 ubrl
<vickycq-bpi> ubrl, hallo
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<yangdawei> 我刚进ubuntu讨坛不到一年吧，很多问题都是vickycq和poloshiao回答的。
<yangdawei> 回答都带链接，方便查询学习。对我提高认识起了很大作用。
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 他不止一次误导人，他熟悉个毛线
<yangdawei> 在实践中学习，最重要的是有人带。
<yangdawei> onlylove说的是谁
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 你如果说astoia（大概是这个）熟悉，我无话可说，但是你要说有问必答菌，我就呵呵下
<yangdawei> 有渊源呀，没注意过。
<vickycq-bpi> 他说的 poloshiao
<yurakucho> onlylove__: 说的是poloshiao
<yangdawei> 毕竟是通过认坛来解决问题的
<yangdawei> 能花大量时间回答问题已经很难得了
<onlylove> yurakucho: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=472949
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<yurakucho> onlylove: 说的又不是这个人
<onlylove> yurakucho: 看这个帖子的二楼，这比那有问必答菌强多了
<onlylove> yurakucho: 我知道你说的不是他
<yurakucho> 我不跟你争...
<onlylove> 我说的是事实，你争不过，当然不争
<yurakucho> 好
<onlylove> 你逛论坛时间有我多么
<nipsing> 吹牛逼不上税
<onlylove> 谁吹牛不上税了，呵呵
<nipsing> 我
<nipsing> 妈比的无聊
<FranX> so
<FranX> what
<nipsing> 混的太差 没脸见人了
<yangdawei> 怎么ctrl+c到的内容粘帖到vim中？
<yurakucho> "+p
<rtl8188etv> 看终端
<nipsing> 看说明
<FranX> 复制黏贴都不会了么
<vickycq-bpi> 看用的终端
<yangdawei> 我试了试 " p
<yangdawei> 没好使
<nipsing> 推荐 neovim
<FranX> 就是简单的 insert 然后 C + v 啊
<vickycq-bpi> 我忘了是否需要 vim 编译开启 +clipboard 支持
<yangdawei> 我用的是xfce4-terminal
<vickycq-bpi> 那是 Ctrl + Shift + v
<vickycq-bpi> 但不是 vim 的
<nipsing> neovim 21世纪的vim
<FranX> neo我在用
<nipsing> 还行吧
<vickycq-bpi> debian 的 vim 这个包没有 +clipboard 支持
<yangdawei> 是呀
<nipsing> 悲催了
<yangdawei> 看来我是粘不上了
<vickycq-bpi> 但用终端的复制粘贴可以
<yangdawei> 是的，终端的是C-S-c C-S-v
<vickycq-bpi> 进入插入模式， Ctrl + Shift + v 不可以？
<vickycq-bpi> 应该可以的
<rtl8188etv> 但用的不是 vim 那一套剪贴板就是了
<yangdawei> 只是插入到下面
<FranX> 黏贴都不会用
<FranX> 真是服了
<yangdawei> 。。。这句话有点让我邪恶了
<FranX> 这么费事就赶紧用gedit吧
<FranX> 或者notepad
<vickycq-bpi> 插入到下面
<yangdawei> 让FranX见笑了
<yangdawei> : 那一行中
<FranX> 活的时间越长，见得奇葩越多
<yangdawei> 是呀，起点低，水平差。求助ing
<vickycq-bpi> 是要粘贴到 : 一行中？
<nipsing> 如何进入天堂
<rtl8188etv> 我试了 用终端的 C-S-v 也可以
<yangdawei> 不，想粘帖到正文中
<nipsing> 弃用vim吧,你又不是大神
<vickycq-bpi> 那在插入模式 C-S-v
<FranX> nvim
<nipsing> 开启吐槽模式
<vickycq-bpi> 当然 也可以用 Xorg 的 Primary Selection
<vickycq-bpi> 即 选中文字复制， Shift + Insert 粘贴
<nipsing> vim 是上个时代遗留的产物
<nipsing> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<FranX> vi是编辑器之神
<FranX> emacs是神的编辑器
<nipsing> 之大便
<FranX> 我一直用vim
<FranX> 好用得不得了
<nipsing> 我不信
<FranX> 爱信不信
<FranX> vim非常好玩
<FranX> 只要你爱折腾
<nipsing> 我喜欢ide
<FranX> 随便
<FranX> 凯撒的归凯撒
<nipsing> 我是神,你信不
<FranX> 你是神经病，我信
<nipsing> 你狠幽默
<FranX> 不谢
<nipsing> 请问兄台是哪条道上的
<FranX> 琅琊山上的
<nipsing> 放你娘的那啥
<FranX> yangdawei: 别用vim了，用nvim吧
<FranX> nipsing: 你发病了？
<FranX> neovim现在是0.1.0版本
<FranX> baby version
<FranX> 而vim已经7.3le
<lainme> nvim有什么好
<nipsing> +1 (703) 482-0623 打这个电话,就说找 nipsing 马上有人罩你......
<nipsing> 半夜十二点 打 效果更佳
<MangHuo> yurakucho: mkfs 的 fat32 是 fat 还是 vfat 呢
<onlylove1> MangHuo: fat32自然是vfat
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 这世上还有种东西叫fat16
<MangHuo> onlylove1: ..
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 再早一点，还有fat12
<nipsing> 马走曰
 * kandu 当年还写过 fat12 的驱动
<onlylove__> kandu: 拜古董，现在知道fat12的不多了
<onlylove__> kandu: 一看就是从dos堆里爬出来的
<kandu> onlylove__: 从小霸王堆里爬出来的
<kandu> onlylove__: 小学时在小霸王学习机上写游戏
<nipsing> 我擦
 * yurakucho 当年改过mkfs.vfat
<onlylove__> kandu: 别提小霸王了，前几天看个金山宣传自己花了几千万买了xeon的新服务器，我就在想，难道他之前用的真是传说中的小霸王
<yangdawei> 我在emacs里用了evil包，即vim编辑功能。使用"+p可以将系统中的寄存中的内容粘帖到emacs中的。
<yangdawei> 可是在vim中却不好用了。
 * onlylove__ 知道当年vfat支持为啥那么差了，原因是adam改的
 * onlylove__ 黑adam上瘾了
<yangdawei> 刚试好了C-S-v
<FranX> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/education/linux/l-emacs/l-emacs.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 生活在 Emacs 中
<yangdawei> 刚好vickycq的建议是对的
 * yurakucho 啦啦啦~
<yangdawei> 弱问个问题，在这里怎么@具体某个人
<vickycq-bpi> 直接打对方名字，用 tab 补全
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 迅雷快传的乃怎么下载的啊
<vickycq-bpi> 一般irc客户端的设置是高亮自己名字
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 迅雷离线啊
<kandu> yangdawei: 要装 gvim(编译选项 +x) 才能 "+p
<MangHuo> yurakucho: https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian?
<ubrl> ⇪ f: iambus/xunlei-lixian · GitHub
<yurakucho> MangHuo: yep
<yangdawei> vickycq-bpi, 谢谢。
<vickycq-bpi> yangdawei: ;-)
<yangdawei> vickycq-bpi, 你的名字高亮了吗
<kandu> yurakucho: 噹噹哥哥好
<kandu> lainme: 铃音姐姐好
<wbchn> 这个和aria2 哪个更合适？
<yurakucho> kandu: 乖
<yangdawei> kandu, 你是说编译安装vim吗
<onlylove___> test
<ubrl> onlylove___:点点点.  15:08
<yurakucho> MangHuo: http://www.id97.com/tools/sharevip
<kandu> yangdawei: ubuntu 有预编译的. aptitude show gvim
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ 迅雷VIP帐号分享-PVideos,97电影网,不用下载播放器的电影网站,不用下载播放器的电影网站
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 要不要试试xware
<wbchn> MangHuo: 直接用命令玩lx？
<yangdawei> kandu, 我用的是debian
<yangdawei> kandu, 道理是一样的吗
<Madper> xware好用
<FranX> 我也准备用debina
<kandu> yangdawei: 嗯。我也用 debian
<FranX> 还有Fedora
<FranX> 还有OpenSUSE
<yurakucho> MangHuo: lixian_cli.py --verification-code-handler=ascii
<yangdawei> kandu, 那我现在卸了vim，重装一遍吗
<kandu> yangdawei: 不用，直接 apt-get install vim-gtk
<yangdawei> kandu, 就是安装一个窗口vim
<yangdawei> 我试过了，看来刚才不能在vim中用"+p粘帖的原因是终端造成的
<yangdawei> xfce4-terminal中用C S v是可以粘帖的。
 * yurakucho 我的xterm也可以
<iIlL10Oo> "*p
 * yurakucho brb
<kandu> yangdawei: 和终端倒没关系。有 +x 支持的 vim, 即使终端版本也能读取 X 环境的剪贴板。如果 "+p 的话，相当于直接从剪贴板读取信息并粘贴。如果 C-S-v 的话，是给终端发送按键序列，然后经终端处理后再给 vim, 有时候效果不一样。而且 C-S-v 的话需要终端模拟器支持且配置好快捷键才好
<yangdawei> 说得很清楚
<kandu> yangdawei: 比如 vim 处于 normal 模式。通过终端粘贴 ab 的话，只会写入 b, 因为 a 当作按键使得 vim 进入 insert 模式。如果直接 "+p 的话，就是 ab 两个字符
<yangdawei> 涨知识了
<yangdawei> 理解，a是插入命令
<yangdawei> 现在好象"+p又好使了
<yangdawei> 奇怪，刚才操作看来没做对。
<yangdawei> 刚才查找中发现原来vim中有12个寄存器
<yangdawei> :reg可以显示出全部内容，用"Np的方式可以选择第N个内容粘帖出来。
<yangdawei> vim好强大呀
<Madper> ... ....
<FranX> vim是编辑器之神
<FranX> God of Editor
<yangdawei> 我用了好一阵了，只是没有系统学过。
<FranX> yangdawei: 我教你个好方法
<vickycq-bpi> 我用了好一阵了，只是没有系统学过。
<FranX> 在shell中vimtutor
<vickycq-bpi> second vimtutor
<yangdawei> 不错，看到了
<FranX> 从头看到尾，就全懂了
<yangdawei> 这是自带的教程吧
<FranX> 是的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<FranX> 我现在浏览器也是使用vim
<FranX> 你也可以试试
<FranX> 很少使用触摸板了
<yangdawei> 很好呀
<FranX> 等我接入Emacs，我就不用鼠标了
<FranX> 不对，我已经好几年不用鼠标了
<Madper> FranX: emacs十分依赖鼠标的.
<FranX> 等我接入Emacs，我就不用触摸板了
<Madper> FranX: 触摸板也行.
<Madper> FranX: 没有鼠标, 在emacs里面画图会很费劲
<yangdawei> 问个emacs的功能
<FranX> 我干嘛要在emacs里画图。。。
<yangdawei> FranX, 我用的github上克隆的陈斌的emacs配置，就是那个一年成为emacs高手的作者。
<yangdawei> FranX, 许我功能都是边用边学出来的。
<FranX> github是好东西
<yangdawei> FranX, 有个功能就是到80列自动转行
<FranX> 多上她
<yangdawei> FranX, 不知道已经存在的内容怎么重新整理为80列以内
<yangdawei> 很多时候就是懒，我现在就去陈斌那里再提交个issue吧，问问他。
<yangdawei> 我用/join #vim可以进入#vim频道，才么不能发言呢？
<FranX> 我也在这里
<yangdawei> 在#vim里？
<FranX> https://github.com/yuratomo/w3m.vim.git
<ubrl> ⇪ t: yuratomo/w3m.vim · GitHub
<yangdawei> 啊
<yangdawei> 我看看
<yangdawei> 这是个什么项目，看起来是个vim的浏览器
<yangdawei> 怎么打开xchat里面的链接？
<FranX> Emacs里也是需要w3m
<yangdawei> 是呀，可惜我还不会用
<FranX> 你可以加入#vim-cn
<FranX> 或者#vimcn
<FranX> 先装个Evil
<FranX> 慢慢适应Emacs
<yangdawei> FranX, 你又退出#vimcn了
<yangdawei> 是的，感觉Emacs+Evil非常方便。
<MangHuo> yurakucho: http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/JsfDCgJDNwBMXJZS667 求帮忙下载...
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ 迅雷快传 - 下载文件
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 点普通下载就是
<onlylove1> 不准直接下，要迅雷……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我买了个手持键盘
<yunfan> 现在就在用着
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你倒是什么东西新鲜就玩什么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 主要是这个看起来不错  手持的感觉好
<nyfair> 一群傻逼红头阿三
<nyfair> 英国佬当年怎么没在印度搞种族灭绝？
<nyfair> 他妈10亿傻逼
<nyfair> 傻逼巨硬，傻逼g婊，傻逼当ceo的傻逼公司
<nyfair> 马勒戈壁
<nyfair> 莫迪老仙什么时候发功？
<yurakucho> ... ...
<onlylove> 呵呵，这个月比平时少发300块，看来是看我没用处了
<nyfair> 革命革命！
<nyfair> 去印度统治阿三
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛去印度要注意人身安全
<nyfair> onlylove: 阿三是不是都是傻逼？
<onlylove> nyfair: 是，所以他们强奸的时候不管对面是不是歪果仁
<onlylove> nyfair: 我在想印度人什么时候让米国游客遭殃，然后看奥黑怎么惩罚印度
<nyfair> 移民10亿阿三去美国，这惩罚怎么样？
<onlylove__> 你这是惩罚阿三还是惩罚美国
<nyfair> 阿三可以去美国当奴隶啊，美国当年不就靠黑奴起家的
<onlylove__> 然后再来一次南北战争？
<onlylove__> 然后把马丁路德金从土里挖出来，让他念，I have a dream？
<FranX> yangdawei: 我在vimcn了
<Madper> yurakucho: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/726883/
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 天猫双11特价预告:OSPREY Manta 曼塔 内置水袋双肩背包 625元包邮_天猫精选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<yurakucho> Madper: 好贵...
<Madper> yurakucho: O包一直贵啊
<Madper> yurakucho: 这个不错了, 一个水袋也得200呢
<yurakucho> Madper: 这多少升的
<Madper> yurakucho: 20L
<Madper> yurakucho: 你买L号, 应该是22L左右.
<Madper> yurakucho: 我的32L, 感觉不出差根本用不到..
<yurakucho> Madper: 28L大小正合适感觉
<yurakucho> 其实我20就够了, 单日来回都
<Madper> yurakucho: 别闹... 28很大的..
<Madper> yurakucho: 你有多少东西啊, 需要28?
<yurakucho> Madper: 水和吃的, 没了
<yurakucho> 那就20吧~
<Madper> yurakucho: 哦, 那你应该15L带水袋. 单日的吃得, 水, 衣服
<yurakucho> 收藏20L红色!
<Madper> yurakucho: 乖.
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46059
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 绦虫癌症导致艾滋病宿主死亡
<onlylove1> 寄生虫生病把宿主害死……
<nyfair> yurakucho: yunfan: 阿三是不是都是傻逼？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • 51linux为大家提供免费Linux主机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473707 给大家分享一个免费的Linux主机，【www.51linux.net】，免费Linux服务器、免备案PHP建站空间，而且可以免费Linux & MySQL培训。仅PHP语言，提供ssh连接，并且有大容量空间，亲自试测可以用，网速非常快
<^k^>  ─> ，，有需要的可以看一下。 zz: luojt1230 — 2015-11-05 16:30
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我觉得你这个不用问别人了，不过问题是，阿三正在抢国内外包公司的饭碗
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是
 * onlylove_ 求跳槽
<nyfair> http://www.bilibili.com/html/join.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 加入我们 - 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<Router2> exit
<onlylove> B站不要我，点了那么久了，网页还没打开
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这钩子 每天到了下午就来折腾人
<nyfair> yunfan: 封你为平南大将军，快去印度搞大屠杀
<huntxu> 拜牛牛
<yunfan> nyfair: 印度明明是西边  难道是去印度尼西亚屠杀
<nyfair> yunfan: 少来磨嘴皮子，反正是印度，名号重要么
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 15.10修好LibreOffice的崩溃病  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473708 刚升级到15.10,第一想看的是有没有修好LibreOffice的崩溃病,测试后果然好了. 偶很喜欢LibreOffice,起脚它的目录工具条用起来特别方便,另外,它可以让你 自由造字 --好疯狂的功能,制作起PDF来得心应手
<^k^>  ─> ,有木有 zz: Jacky286 — 2015-11-05 16:50
<yunfan> nyfair: 当然很重要了  直接给我个 西南军区 司令 赏政治局章京行走吧
<nyfair> yunfan: 毛蛋，让你当上了西南军区司令你还会干正经事？
 * yurakucho 晚上吃啥?
<onlylove1> nyfair: 西南咋了
<Madper> yurakucho: 你请客不?
<yurakucho> Madper: 明天不是和白老板一起么
<Madper> yurakucho: 怎么总tm选周五啊
<yurakucho> Madper: 我哪知道他怎么总tm选周五啊
<Madper> yurakucho: 那吃呗
<yurakucho> 我问问他明天来不
<Madper> yurakucho: 性.
<yurakucho> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/445429.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Canonical考虑在Ubuntu 16.04中移除Ubuntu软件中心_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 你明天也来哈
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 去哪里啊
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 明晚, 公司附近 吃一顿
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 吃啥不知道
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 吼啊
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 帮你约白老板面积, 立斩不赦
<yurakucho> 面基
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 资瓷
<lainme> gnome software 能用了？
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • Ubuntu 12.04用户自动登陆桌面出错，急！急！急！求大神指导！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473710 Ubuntu 12.04用户自动登陆桌面出错， 我在/etc/lightdm/lightdm.config 修改的内容如下： Code: [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter user-session=Gilbarco autologin-user=cj autologin-user-t
<^k^>  ─> imeout=delay greeter-show-manual-login=true cj是自动登陆用户名，session为Gilbarco 在/usr/shared/xsessions/ …
<onlylove> B站在魔都，考虑下……
<nyfair> 去b站我可以牵线，宅圈我还是挺熟的
<yunfan> nyfair: 会的 我的个人物质享受标准很低  无聊了就要干大事了
<yunfan> nyfair: 现在我牙齿不好 吃什么都不来劲了  身体不好 一个美女都未必搞得定 不用担心这块
<yunfan> 我也不喜欢喝酒抽烟
<nyfair> 快去把印度铲平了
<nyfair> 话说，linux下的文件管理器能不能做到这种效果
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/sentire-thumb
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/sentire-thumb · GitHub
<nyfair> 我看了下nautilius的右键菜单接口，貌似只能搞点文字命令
<nyfair> thunar的更简单了
<yunfan> 对gui的没兴趣
<onlylove> 预览图片么……这个真不知道
<onlylove> 不过可以调用第三方，然后把结果传回去？
<onlylove> 不知道这样的话，gif这种会动的行不
<yunfan> onlylove: 还没下班
<onlylove> yunfan: 几点就让我下班
<onlylove> yunfan: 我6点半好么
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过上个月扣了我300块，不爽的很现在
<onlylove> yunfan: 以前迟到比上个月多多了，也没见扣那么多
<onlylove> yunfan: 总结一句话，项目经理觉得我多余了，自己能搞定一切，我只想吐槽，一个连sftp服务器都搞不定的人，还想support整个团队
<nyfair> onlylove: 不要预览，那样打开文件夹后performance很低，我只要鼠标点一下能预览就好
<onlylove1> nyfair: 那个东西，我在win2k和xp时代见过，2k还可以给文件夹设置背景
<onlylove1> nyfair: 你可以考虑读取图片缓存，如果有那么个东西的话，
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个东西太小，64*64的
<onlylove1> 那没办法了……
<nyfair> onlylove: 我想自己整一套多媒体解决方案
<onlylove1> 赞美牛牛……
<FranX> 我现在牙齿很好
<FranX> 吃嘛嘛香
<FranX> 每天撑的晚上难受
<nyfair> onlylove1: 这功能是我写的那个dx11的看图软件的插件啊
<nyfair> onlylove1: 你说我该用dx11还是该等vulcano出来之后看linux下能不能玩？
<nyfair> dx12
<nyfair> dx11没有我需要的功能
<onlylove___> nyfair: 反正我记得acdsee有这个功能的样子，我之前小伙伴玩电脑的时候我见过，所以有印象
<onlylove___> 又lag了，还反复掉，能不能玩！
<nyfair> onlylove__: 我知道有啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，为啥有的程序虚机里面不能播放视频，物理机正常
<hceasy> 问个问题.
<hceasy> wordpress 那些广告机器人  是根据搜索引擎 收录的 Powered by WordPress  关键字找过来的么.
<onlylove1> 不知道，大概有可能吧
<ulot0> 神奇四侠2015这部电影不错，可以看看
<root____> 有意思吗？
<root____> qxit
<hceasy> 有个nofollow 属性
<yunfan> 截图那工具叫什么来着 忘记了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 咨询：10.04怎么升级到14.04或更高版本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473715 各位大侠，目前 Ubuntu 已经不再支持 10.04的更新了。我现在想把自己用的 10.04系统升级到 14.04或更高的版本，请问：有什么好办法升级吗？ 谢谢！ zz: feixiang200305 — 2015-11-05 18:13
 * hceasy 卖萌
<hceasy> ctcp hceasy sfasdfasdf
 * hceasy 卖萌
<ulot0> shutter
<ulot0> yunfan, shutter
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • LINUX是如何识别文件类型的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473716 昨天，在下载一个视频文件之后，文件名自已变了，变成一些字母和数字，没有类似于WINDOWS下的扩展名，但图标还是显示的是视频文件，也能正常打开，如此，引发思考如下： 问题一：
<^k^>  ─> 在使用WINDOWS的时候，我识别文件类型是根据扩展名去判断；那么，我在LINUX下，我应该根 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 没声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473717 Code: >0< ~# lspci | grep Audio 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) >0< ~# lscpu | grep 'Model name
<^k^>  ─> ' Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4590 CPU @ 3.30GHz >0< ~# 1.png 2.png 3.png zz: 建客 — 2015-1 …
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • vpnc问题求教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473719 ios和安卓里没有群组名只要群组密钥就可以了，可是vpnc要设置群组名，怎么让vpnc只用密钥就可以连 zz: qquccs — 2015-11-05 22:47
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<RivDo> 有人么.
<ubrl> RivDo:点点点.  07:20
<RivDo> = =我又忘了规矩了.
<RivDo> 我的ubuntu不能引导到图形界面了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何给pip设置代理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473720 pip是用来安装python有关的一些包的安装工具，但由于我的电脑不能上网，想用socks5代理进行安装。请问如何设置代理才能通过socks5代理服务器运行pip安装想要的python包，如numpy, scipy等？谢谢！！ zz:
<^k^>  ─> xhsh — 2015-11-06 7:11
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-06
<^k^> 新  Mint • 新人求助，关于重启。。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473721 我昨天刚装上linuxmint，系统更新完后重启就有问题了。重启后笔记本会接上电，但是几秒就又关了，电源灯会闪，这样重复两次才能进入选系统的界面，但是关机后，再开机就没有这个问题，求助啊
<^k^>  ─> 。。。。 zz: qqq8225316 — 2015-11-06 8:45
<netsnail_> macbook air装LINUX驱动都好使吗？
<netsnail_> 雪好大
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 求助，安装mysql失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473722 新买的VPS，安装mysql时，老是出现这样的错误，安装前已经运行apt-get update了。我同学以前帮我解决过一次，说是少了bsdutils，但是我google了好久，没找到，现在联系不上他，请帮帮忙，谢谢了。 root@ces
<^k^>  ─> hivps:~# apt-get install mysql-server Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state informatio …
<onlylove_> 听说CL被攻击了
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<hceasy> 又到周五了..
<yunfan> onlylove1: 怎么攻击
<onlylove1> yunfan: 数据库没了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 哦，没那么严重，就是被偷走了而已
<onlylove1> hceasy: 周五不是问题，问题是不想上班
<onlylove1> yunfan: nyfair昨天发了个B站的招聘
<hceasy> onlylove1: 什么数据库被偷了 ?
<hceasy> onlylove1: 刚刚看到cl的被偷
<onlylove1> hceasy: 草榴的
<hceasy> onlylove1: 有帐号 ?
<onlylove1> hceasy: 我怎么可能有
<onlylove1> hceasy: 我连门在哪都不知道，就是看了个新闻而已
<hceasy> onlylove1: 我也没有...
<onlylove__> 我在想是不是辞掉工作休息一阵子，好好想想以后该咋办
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 《Linux就该这么学》 - 必读的红帽系统与红帽linux认证自学手册  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473728 本书作者刘遄从事于linux运维技术行业，较早时因兴趣的驱使接触到了Linux系统并开始学习。 已在2012年考下红帽工程师RHCE_6，今年又分别考下RHCE_7版本与
<onlylove1> 内存这词也TM用烂了，现在搜手机内存，得搜运行内存
<onlylove1> 这广告贴？我TM想砍了去
<onlylove1> RHCE又不是RHCA，有毛好嘚瑟
<onlylove1> 点进去看了下，还是过了CA的……
<tryit> onlylove1, 考个RHCA考个CCIE
<onlylove1> tryit: ca不是那么好过的，ce的话paper我觉得没啥大意思
<onlylove1> tryit: 哦，ccie paper
<tryit> onlylove1, 这……难的说不好过，简单的说没意思
<onlylove1> tryit: 那你觉得微软认证专家这样的，你拿了作甚
<onlylove1> tryit: ca我没考过，但是猫猫要求有工作经验，我TM都多少年没摸服务器了
<onlylove1> tryit: adobe产品专家，adobe设计专家
<onlylove1> tryit: 这些东西，我只想说，TM拿来骗钱的？
<onlylove1> tryit: 我确实想考ca
<onlylove1> tryit: 但是也确实能力不够，没啥好说的
<onlylove1> tryit: 现在机器配置能负担多大负载我根本不知道了
<tryit> onlylove1, 不要为了考证而考证
<onlylove1> tryit: 考证只是为了更好的饭碗
<onlylove1> tryit: 我不像你那样有理想
<onlylove1> tryit: 我只想在帝都这地方挣扎着活下去
<tryit> onlylove1, 不矛盾啊
<onlylove1> tryit: 我已经快活不下去了
<tryit> onlylove1, .
<kandu> tryit: 拜有理想的高管
<Madper|Wanted> yurakucho: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0189012/
<ubrl> Madper|Wanted: ⇪ Black Diamond 中性 可折叠碳素登山杖 Z-POLES 112132 ￥599 - 买个便宜货
<MangHuo> Madper|Wanted: ...
<^k^> kandu: ok tryit => 拜有理想的高管
<Madper|Wanted> MangHuo: ..
<tryit> kandu, Madper .........
<onlylove1> Madper: 听说你被wanted了？
<cherrot> onlylove1, 什么情况
<cherrot> Madper,  应召媒婆？
<onlylove1> cherrot: | Madper|Wanted is now known as Madper
<onlylove1> cherrot: 就这个情况
<hceasy> onlylove: 刚刚去看了下 作者有鼓励用户推广 送礼品的行为 帖子删了已经..
<mengyi> 怎么感觉人少了不少阿
<onlylove1> hceasy: 广告帖啊，那砍了，干的漂亮
<onlylove1> hceasy: 为啥我觉得应该把版规置顶
 * tryit 多年没逛过 ubuntu 论坛了……
<onlylove1> tryit: 高管不需要看论坛，只管数钱就好
<yurakucho> tryit: 高管不需要看论坛，只管数钱就好
<tryit> yurakucho, 老板，下一站准备去伦敦巴黎还是纽约？
<onlylove1> tryit: 好顶赞！
<onlylove1> 成功黑掉 yurakucho
<yurakucho> tryit: 下一站北京
<hceasy> 怎么你们攻击对象就转移了...
<tryit> yurakucho, 北京是根据地嘛，得去开疆拓土不是？
<Madper> yurakucho, 北京是根据地嘛，得去开疆拓土不是？
<tryit> Madper, :-)
<iIlL10Oo> winetricks 厉害
<onlylove1> yurakucho, 北京是根据地嘛，得去开疆拓土不是？
<Madper> tryit: 高管不需要看论坛，只管数钱就好
<hceasy> onlylove1:  以后再也不敢随随便便去公司了.
<hceasy> on
<hceasy> onlylove_:  上个月周六在家没事干.就跑公司写代码了 没打卡 然后下午组长他们来了 报加班竟然把我也报上去了 加班是要申请的 刚刚人事过来问... 没打卡 怎么证明你加了一天 ... 好麻烦..
<hceasy> onlylove1:  我只是在家无聊 没想着去算加班费.
<onlylove1> hceasy: 不用管那群SB，要打卡的公司，能呆？
<onlylove1> hceasy: 他们根本就不管你怎么样，他们只想着，怎么向老板证明他们干了多少活，至于给你添了多少麻烦，他们才不在意
<onlylove1> hceasy: 他们恨不能麻烦死你，让你上厕所都打卡
<onlylove1> hceasy: 以此来向老板证明他们有努力工作
<hceasy> onlylove1:   我的意思是... 我压根没想着算加班.. 组长竟然给报了.
<onlylove1> hceasy: 组长做的没错，你在非工作时间帮公司做事情了，就是加班
<hceasy> onlylove1: 好吧.. 下次无论是溜达还是加班  记得打卡就算了.
<onlylove1> hceasy: 你要是不报加班，你会让组长他们难做
<onlylove1> hceasy: 你TM闲的蛋疼去公司码代码，陪妹子压马路啊
<hceasy> onlylove1: 妹子在家天猫客服  没空
<onlylove1> hceasy: 聊天
<hceasy> onlylove1: 我在家也是打游戏. 还不如出来跑跑
<onlylove1> hceasy: TMD现充的世界我不懂
<hceasy> onlylove1: 处理一大堆报表 聊天会出错.
<hceasy> onlylove1: 上个月妹子工资比我高....
<onlylove1> hceasy: 多正常
<onlylove1> hceasy: 你是拿死工资的
<hceasy> onlylove1: 连续两个月了  还特么是旅游淡季...
<onlylove1> hceasy: 旅游淡季……
<hceasy> onlylove1: 还有就是转正没给加薪  当时入职的时候没谈转正..
<onlylove1> hceasy: 其实你已经很不错了，我公司除了日常事务，还给我们搞了各种洗脑课程，然后还有测试，要命的是，我司的网络根本支撑不了那课程
<onlylove1> hceasy: 我得回去用自己的网络做，还TM不能报加班
<hceasy> onlylove1: 后来跟人事说 提的高了一点儿  结果都不跟谈
<onlylove1> hceasy: 你想好事呢
<onlylove1> hceasy: 好不容易逮着个冤大头
<onlylove1> hceasy: 知道IT圈怎么涨薪不，跳
<onlylove1> hceasy: 那些课程你不做，就给你扣工资，扣绩效，恶心的一B
<Madper> hceasy: 你再这样下去, 妹子都可能跑掉
<Madper> hceasy: 你做啥的啊? 赶紧换个靠谱公司啊
<onlylove1> hceasy: 你说那不是浪费公司的钱么，但是人做成绩了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求教语言设置和一个whereis 的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473729 １） 把/etc/default/locale 所有项都设置成 en_US.utf-8了， 重启后locale的结果也显示全是 en_US.utf-8 了，为什么在终端和网页中中文还是能正常显示而不是显示方框？中文是只要有相 应的字
<^k^>  ─> 符集就可以显示么？ 2） whereis locales为什么只显示 /usr/share/locales，而不显示 /usr/share/i18n …
<onlylove1> Madper: 他？拜托，人妹子比他忙
<onlylove1> iMadper|EAT: 我估计妹子要担心是不是冷落了他才是真的
<onlylove1> 11月9日，即“119”； 11月10日,简称“110”； 11月11日，简称“双11”，连起来是：防火、防盗、防败家娘们
<onlylove1> 复制过来才发现，11月10日明明是1110
<yunfan> onlylove1: 谁的数据库没了   你要去应聘b站？
<yunfan> onlylove1: 它这种人 估计是b站圈子里的人  发招聘不奇怪
<onlylove_> yunfan:数据库好好的，就是cl被拖库了而已，b站只是想想，我现在乱糟糟的，个人更希望留在帝都
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • [转贴]pbuilder自动编译debian软件包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473730 原贴地址 pbuilder 可以通过创建 chroot 环境来自动安装编译依赖并编译 Debian 软件包(以免自己 apt-get build-dep 下 载一大堆东西又忘了该删除哪些。它可以指定 chroot 环境的版本(stable, testing, uns
<^k^>  ─> table)，因此它也可以用来 backport 软件包到 stable 或 testing ，不过前提是编译依赖要满足。 …
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他应该是a岛居民
<onlylove_> yunfan: b站有sa职位，我只是想，继续做sa，薪资应该比我现在好点
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不过也不好说
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46070
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 紫光计划投资百亿美元造芯片
<iMadper|EAT> yurakucho: https://pic2.zhimg.com/f1f82362faa7d6bd9c748dc1ed32e9e9_b.jpg
<iMadper> onlylove1: 我是说, 他没钱啊.
<iMadper> onlylove1: 妹子挣得比他多.
<yurakucho> iMadper: 太牛了
<iMadper> yurakucho: 是啊.
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<yurakucho> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<yurakucho> O0XX|Qiong: 今天来不来 cc iMadper MangHuo
<saker_> 啥？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 今天来不来 cc MangHuo yurakucho
<saker_> 有木有人在呢？
<saker___> 。。。。
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/730473/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 优惠券码:京东 输入手机号 领取优惠券_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 给推荐个微波炉啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 还有扫地机器人
<saker___> 。。。
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 微波炉.... 买老狗啊
<saker___> 买电饭煲有没有优惠啊？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/102316.htm
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ IFA 2014：科幻戴森扫地机器人，你舍得拿它来扫地？ - 戴森扫地机器人,dyson扫地机器人,戴森,dyson - IT之家
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 滚，太贵，推荐个我能买得起的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 别的配不上你上市公司cto这个level
<yurakucho> O0XX|Qiong: 别的配不上你上市公司cto这个level
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你不等着买小米的扫地机器人了啊?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 小米要出扫地机器人了？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 还在研发
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 今年没戏了.
<yurakucho> O0XX|Qiong: 先回答你今天到底来不来这个问题
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 先回答你今天到底来不来这个问题
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: Roomba 620   买这个吧.
<O0XX|Qiong> yurakucho: iMadper  去啊，不是说好了去么
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 要说干净, Roomba 620 扫的真心干净.
<yurakucho> O0XX|Qiong: 好, 你总是"下周复下周" 不靠谱啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 特价的时候2k左右吧.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 好, 你总是"下周复下周" 不靠谱啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/730423/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ GREGORY 格里高利 Z25 男式 户外登山徒步背包 25L 488元（588-100）_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 微波炉你要机械的?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.jd.com/1443621.html?jd_pop=a5130ae6-cf98-4e32-99f0-e7083513abd6&abt=3 过两天抢购, 还可以用白条券.
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【松下NN-GT353M】松下（Panasonic）NN-GT353M 微波炉【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
 * yurakucho brb
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 话说晚上这天气哪去啊？
<MangHuo> O0XX|Diao: 大腰子啊
<huntxu> MangHuo: 忙活什麽呢
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 也别去烤串了, 就近吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 公司旁边的kaibinsiji
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 就近哪有？
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 听你们念叨好多次了啊.
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 先说这次谁请???
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 去kaibinsiji的话你请
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 谁请都不知道呢
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 没道理啊.
<huntxu> iMadper: 拜地產壕
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 拜地產壕
<^k^> huntxu: ok iMadper => 拜地產壕
<iMadper> huntxu: 好久不见你了, 糊涂许
<huntxu> iMadper: 我天天都在
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这最近忙啥呢?
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦...
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒說話而已
<iMadper> huntxu: 好吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 是你自己太久沒來了吧
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 是你自己太久沒來了吧
<iMadper> huntxu: O0XX|Diao: 最近忙啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 忙著泡妞？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是啊.
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 泡几个？
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 你猜
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 一个就够你忙的了吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 先说, 今晚谁请啊?   cc  yurakucho
<yurakucho> iMadper: 我俩
<iMadper> yurakucho: 别闹.
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 说了看去哪啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 管氏的话, 谁请?
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 你猜
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 要不今天放你一马, yurakucho 请?
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 李老板不是都跟你说了么
<yurakucho> iMadper: 泥奏凯
<MangHuo> 装机呢
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 说啥了啊??
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: nnnnd, 啥都没跟我说啊
 * yurakucho 四十分钟后大结局
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/730651/  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°?
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 天猫双11预售:SHARP 夏普 LCD-70UF30A 70吋4KLED液晶智能平板电视 12949元包邮（99元定金）_天猫精选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 别闹，电视我都买好了
<huntxu> 70太大了
<huntxu> iMadper: 50-60有啥推薦
<iMadper> huntxu: 55w啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 啥牌子，沒了解
<iMadper> huntxu: 大法
<huntxu> 果然大法
<iMadper> huntxu: 现在只有大法良心了.
<iMadper> huntxu: 剩下的就剩下老狗良心了.
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 你买的啥电视? 求非智能只有HDMI2.0+DP的电视
<iMadper> huntxu: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/724421
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 新低价:SONY 索尼 KD-55X8000C 55寸4K液晶电视 4999元包邮_国美在线优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 房子买好了？
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 咩
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 没资格呢
<iMadper> yurakucho: 他买的pptv
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: pptv? 你一个cto买pptv?
<huntxu> iMadper: 大法也有android啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 有啊.
<huntxu> O0XX|Diao: pptv發個來看看
<iMadper> huntxu: 你要不带android的?
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒關係，反正不是我看
<huntxu> iMadper: 本來打算小米完事的
<iMadper> huntxu: 小米挺好的啊
<O0XX|Diao> huntxu: 我买的时候才2799,4K，LG屏，现在3599了，不合适了
<iMadper> huntxu: 那个价格, 真的没啥好挑剔的了
<O0XX|Diao> huntxu: 这个价格推荐乐视了
<huntxu> O0XX|Diao: 為毛這麽便宜
<huntxu> 我覺得樂視也行 :/
<O0XX|Diao> huntxu: 搞活动啊
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 房子还没买就买电视？
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 我就问问
<huntxu> O0XX|Diao: 多大的？
<O0XX|Diao> huntxu: 55
<huntxu> 現在55沒這麽低價的吧
<O0XX|Diao> huntxu: 貌似还真没有
<O0XX|Diao> huntxu: 我这个是抢购的
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 你啥时候来啊
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 估计得6点半
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 别闹了
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 丢!
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 五点就下班
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 别闹
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 你丫来这么晚, 我还得等你
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 饿死了都
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 早点而来
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 先吃点零食去
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 没了
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 断粮很久了啊
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 找南溪要
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 她也没有啊.
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 断粮断健怡很久了, 要不我怎么会...
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 出息啊
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 一堆难吃到死的蛇果
<yurakucho> 没有健怡可乐 我就没有了loyalty
<iMadper> yurakucho: 出息啊
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 出息
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 你几点来啊?
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 现在就出发吧
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不会审计代码的 sa估计薪资不会高的  搞不好退出市场都有可能
<onlylove1> yunfan: 总比我现在做测试好吧
<gfxmode> 代码审计是QA质量保证的工作吧？
<iMadper> onlylove1: 怎么会... 我觉得做测试挺好的.
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • HoN更新失败，请各位大神支招  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473731 ubuntu14.04 版本升级3.7.10->3.7.13 错误如下，我也是没辙了，各位帮忙看看 zz: chenjosh — 2015-11-06 14:33
<iMadper> yurakucho: MangHuo: O0XX|Diao: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/730655/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 天猫双11特价预告:Free Soldier 自由兵 魔形旗舰版箱装锹套装多功能车载工具箱求生野营 1549元（需99元定金）_天猫精选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<cherrot> iMadper,  开始玩儿野战了？
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper:  盒子给推荐一个？
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 电视盒子啊?
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 我用天猫墨盒, 好用.
<cherrot> iMadper, 🐘🐘
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 啥价格买的？
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 179吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 我买东西都便宜.
<onlylove1> iMadper: 你觉得好，咱俩换，如何
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 在抄你的邮件
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 咱
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 赞
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://www.newegg.cn/Product/S7F-5CE-048_320.htm
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 官方翻新:Linksys EA6400智能双频千兆无线路由器AC1600 - 新蛋中国
<onlylove1> ……
<onlylove1> 好便宜
<O0XX|Diao> MangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ulot0> 今天的更新好大呀，有二百多MB呢
<iMadper> BinLi: .
<yunfan> onlylove1: 测试也尽快升级成白盒吧  我看我们测试部门干的基本都可以被程序员代替
<MangHuo> O0XX|Diao: 今天请啥啊
<MangHuo> cc yurakucho
<chenshaoju> 买买买！
<yurakucho> chenshaoju: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!
<chenshaoju> 其实我在研究IRC客户端）
<onlylove1> yunfan: 但是我做的事情程序员没时间做，所以外包出来
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46071
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google考虑自己设计芯片
<onlylove1> yunfan: 程序员没时间验证一个产品在七八种语言上面的表现是不是有截断重叠这些小问题
<MangHuo> O0XX|Diao: dd 路由器的密码是啥啊
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/731009/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  天猫双11预售：CHANGHONG 长虹 43A1 43英寸10核智能平板液晶电视 1950元（需99元定金）_天猫精选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX|Diao> MangHuo: dd路由器？
<O0XX|Diao> MangHuo: dd还是小dd?
<MangHuo> O0XX|Diao: 电磁炉的
<O0XX|Diao> MangHuo: pm
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 都用上电磁炉了？
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 对啊
 * onlylove1 总是慢你们这些土豪好几年
 * yurakucho 我更慢
 * O0XX|Diao 我才慢
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 别在这里扯淡了, 快点儿出发啊.
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 不行啊，有活啊
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 等我干完了才能走啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 渣渣..
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: CTO干毛的活儿
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: CTO干毛的活儿
<O0XX|Diao> O0XX|Diao: CTO干毛的活儿
<iMadper> yurakucho: cto有秘书啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: 不干完能走?>
<iMadper> yurakucho: http://item.jd.com/1913310.html
<onlylove_> O0XX|Diao: CTO干毛的活儿
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【松下TH-55CX500C】松下（Panasonic）TH-55CX500C 55英寸 4K超高清智能LED液晶电视（白色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<yurakucho> iMadper: 这价格算贵还是便宜?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 果然CEO想问题比我等打工的全面
<yurakucho> iMadper: 这年头买非智能太困难了
<iMadper> yurakucho: 便宜啊. 比大法的便宜啊.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 根本买不到大屏幕的非智能了啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: 你给我找一个?
<yurakucho> iMadper: 确实难找
<iMadper> yurakucho: 不是难找, 压根儿就没有了.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 50以上, 4k, 非智能, 根本就找不到搜索结果
<iMadper> yurakucho: 现在只能屏幕, 驱动版, 处理器一起挑了... 然后好的价格都贵.
<yurakucho> iMadper: 确实没找到...
<iMadper> yurakucho: 只能这种小电视了  http://item.jd.com/1283945.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【LG49LF5400】LG 49LF5400 49英寸 窄边 IPS硬屏 LED液晶电视【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> yurakucho: 其实49的也可以. 但是, 分辨率太低. 以后连个游戏机都开不了高画质.
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 狗东家有非智能的55啊
<yurakucho> iMadper: 小米那个分体也配不了单独有线机顶盒
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 但是没有4k啊.
<O0XX|Diao> 。。。
 * O0XX|Diao 要什么自行车啊
 * yurakucho 其实用不到4K吧
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 别说话, 快干, 快过来
<iMadper> <yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 别说话, 快干, 快过来
 * O0XX|Diao 别说话, 快干, 干完快过来
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: 新的天猫魔盒如何？
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 没用过啊.
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 我的旧的就很不错了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0189113/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 微软（Microsoft） 智能手环 Microsoft Band $79.99 - 买个便宜货
<O0XX|Diao> iMadper: dp转hdmi的线咋那么贵
<cherrot> iMadper, 用得住么
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 还行吧.
<iMadper> cherrot: .
<yunfan> onlylove1: 直接换种实现方式  验证的工作托管给了依赖库了
<yunfan> O0XX|Diao: 智能的坑爹  我去年买了个 一年就坏了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 刷之
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 别说话, 快干huo, 快过来
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46073
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Linux内核被指缺乏安全性
<onlylove1> 那些安全专家都是疯子
<yurakucho> https://www.rt.com/news/320911-chinese-thief-calls-cops/
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ Catch me if Wuhan: Chinese robber turns himself in to cops after caught by angry athletes — RT News
<ulot0> 各位朋友，有没有国外著名的邮箱，国内不翻墙就可以用的？推荐一个好邮箱
<yurakucho> ulot0: outlook, yandex
<ulot0> yurakucho, TKS
<yurakucho> ulot0: 摸摸
<alkaid1> .
<ulot0> yurakucho, yandex打不开呢
<yurakucho> ulot0: https://mail.yandex.com
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ Yandex.Mail — a free email service
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 你应该推荐你自己的，在自己机器上起一个postfix
<ulot0> yurakucho, 打不开
<yurakucho> ulot0: 我这儿蛮好..
<yurakucho> ulot0: 很简洁的邮箱
<onlylove1> 我这边也可以，应该是isp问题
<ulot0> yurakucho, 你用的DNS是多少／
<yurakucho> ulot0: 母鸡啊, 电信默认的吧
<ulot0> yurakucho, 我点了之后就不停的转啊转啊转啊
<ulot0> 非常感谢两位。。。我先去跑步了
<yurakucho> 乖
<ulot0> bye
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qYCIACFMAAD-tjTEcG4AALrFQPKP38AAP7O005.jpg 有创意才有新意
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 该出发了吧
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 嗯，半走，话说去哪？
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 我直接过去
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 不知道啊
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 赶紧想，我直接过去
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: MangHuo iMadper 想吃啥?
<iMadper> yurakucho: 三兄弟?
<iMadper> yurakucho: 炒菜 + 米饭?
<yurakucho> iMadper: 阔以啊, 今天涮羊肉合适
<iMadper> yurakucho: 新噶.
<yurakucho> iMadper: 啥?
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: iMadper 我还是想撸串啊
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 也可以啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Diao: 口以
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 国展店 不要二店, 二店不能刷卡
 * yurakucho 我自己常去
<O0XX|Diao> yurakucho: 好
 * onlylove1 坐看你们去腐败
 * tryit 想起了老北京的铜火锅……
<yurakucho> O0XX|Diao: 我下线了, 微信联系哈
<longlongago> onlylove make xxx/compile 这个compile是啥意思
<alkaid1> hi 大家好 ，我问个问题 ，现在webqq停掉了，有没有什么软件可以adb连接手机获取QQ和微信消息提醒？
<longlongago> 还有make V=99 这个V=99
<alkaid1> compile 是编译 ， V=99 是详细程度
<onlylove1> longlongago: 查字典
<longlongago> alkaid1: 从哪可以查到这些？关键字是啥
<onlylove1> longlongago: ./configure --help
<onlylove1> longlongago: 配置文件里面有写
<longlongago> onlylove1: 我都忘光了，这就是个自定义的玩意，还能用make love来编译呢，
<longlongago> 只要在Makefile里写对应的东东即可
<longlongago> 记忆力太差了
<CloudFStrife> ls
<October21> alkaid1: 微信可以网页啊
<October21> 微信可以接受离线qq消息
<Soengun> 1
<Soengun> 1
<guangzhen> CloudFStrife hello
<yunfan> onlylove_: 厂家没有给刷机方法
<ulot0> onlylove, yandex现在打开了
<circ-user-7pMo9> hello,最近遇到一篇讲transcendent memory的文章，感觉这个技术未来前景不错了，结果现在没有啥进展了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> Realtek ALC1150 我大便 jessie 竟然没声音
<Freebuilder> 内核版本更低的 Ubuntu 15.04 都有声音
<Freebuilder> 这显示器把我桌面显示得好难看，我得换回原来的屏幕
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • kubuntu怎么升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473734 球大神，kubuntu的升级命令是什么 zz: kldymcx — 2015-11-06 20:27
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ apt-get install firmware-realtek
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 因为我也是用这个
<Freebuilder> 哦
<Freebuilder> 奇怪，我昨天也看过信息，好像没鸟关系的说。我试试先。
<onlylove_> 到底忘了关一个客户端……
<onlylove_> yunfan: ping
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 无法将grub-pc安装到/target/中  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473735 [url][/url] zz: VickTcc — 2015-11-06 20:42
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 没用啊，囧
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 你的系统是 Debian jessie？
<jimmy__>  有用qq的吗
<Freebuilder> 囧
<onlylove> Freebuilder: jessie咋了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我这没声音
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 内核版本更低的 Ubuntu 15.04 却有声音
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 先把pa和alsa都装上再说，pa默认是mute的
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我不用 pa
<Freebuilder> onlylove, alsa-utils 早装了，这基本尝试
<Freebuilder> 常识
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 那把alsa卸载换oss试试吧
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我不用pa也搞不定
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 囧，搞那么大
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 这事你骂开发pa那货去
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我没装 pa
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 是他给挖的坑
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我知道你没装，
<onlylove> Freebuilder: debian不知道怎么搞的，你不装就莫名其妙的有问题，你装了还莫名其妙的有问题
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 这种问题在出pa之前是没有的，所以直接责任就是pa的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 就像systemd一样
<Freebuilder> onlylove, alsamixer 里面 n 多项，就是没有 PCM 项
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 那逼把推插入 alsa 了？
<Freebuilder> 退
<Freebuilder> 腿
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 没有，debian不知道怎么弄的
<Freebuilder> 我也觉得好奇怪
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 所以你用 Ubuntu 了？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: jessie，我装pa了，折腾了好一阵子
<onlylove> Freebuilder: alsa不能软混音
<vickycq-bpi> firmware-realtek 不是只有网卡驱动么
<Freebuilder> vickycq-bpi, 我看说明也是
<Freebuilder> 又跳闸了，你们能想象吗？
<Freebuilder> 幸亏哥配了 UPS。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 我用 8.2 amd64
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 8.2 就是 jessie 了，我也是 amd64
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 你什么主板？
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ASUS N53SN .. 自己找
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 我的 ASUS B85-PRO GAMER
<Freebuilder> 算了，改天重装看看
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 所以 那个包，必须安装， 加上， 应该安装前阅读 关于  firmware 那个章节，我就是安装了
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 我装了，还是没用，再说，那个包的说明我只看到有网卡驱动
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ linux firmware nonfree 和 free
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 那两个早就装了
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 装内核就带上了的
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 我安装的时候没有带上，我自己另外装的，用U盘
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 带了 free 那个，nonfree 是我指定安装的
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ,,是不是，你用 gnome3, 需要在 声音选择 输出 音频
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, WM 党
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ,, 那就不清楚，了，，alsa  pulse  你搜索相关包，可能有 驱动支持扩展， 比如 usb wifi bulez 的
<Freebuilder> 我翻了 Arch 最新的固件包，里面没有这声卡的影子，这声卡应该不需要固件，可能只是内核里面的驱动问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ realtek 公司出的声卡驱动 http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/
<ubrl> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ Realtek
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs
<ubrl> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ Realtek
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=23&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#AC
<ubrl> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个公司主要两种声卡驱动
<yunfan> onlylove_: pong
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> onlylove: 啥事
<onlylove> yunfan: msg
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 利用arch配置一个pxe server,网络安装各种版本linux系统,各种版本windows系统!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473736 想了半天也没有找到合适的板块发这个,最后还是发这里把! 最近折腾了两个小主机,华硕EeeBox B202,atom n270的u,1g的内存,80g的硬盘,机器挺小巧,就是单核u,功
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-07
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我用 debian 8.2 amd64 了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 乖
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 怎么降级 从backpoorts 的包，回到 main contrib non-free
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是 stable
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 还有debian 怎么更新 fas ,
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: -t jessie ?
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 母鸡啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 之前不小心默认启用 jessie-backports
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 导致libreoffice 还有 其他问题
<kandu> adam8157: 噹噹哥哥早
<kandu> CyrusYzGTt: 没设定优先权，没 -t jessie-backports 不会从 backports 里面装东西的
<CyrusYzGTt> kandu§ 我是启用， /etc/apt/source.list
<CyrusYzGTt> deb http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian/ jessie-backports main contrib non-free
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Index of /debian
<kandu> CyrusYzGTt: 所以，不是 backports 的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> kandu§ 为么， debian wiki 说要用 -t ,, 不要默认启用
<kandu> CyrusYzGTt: sudo apt-get -t jessie-backports dist-upgrade
<kandu> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有 office 的更新?
<CyrusYzGTt> kandu§ 现在不是 libreoffice 的问题了，是 其他问题，， 自上次  apt-get -t jessie-backports dist-upgrade
<kandu> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> kandu§ 现在不是 libreoffice 的问题了，是 其他问题，， 自上次  sudo su -c"apt-get update ; apt-get -y upgrade ; apt-get -y dist-upgrade ; apt-get -y dselect-upgrade "
<kandu> CyrusYzGTt: 既然都 -t jessie-backports 过了. 自求多福
<CyrusYzGTt> kandu§ 就是默认启用了，，jessie-backports
<kandu> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前是看 log, 手动恢复的
<CyrusYzGTt> kandu§ . 为么，没有 类似 dnf downgrade ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13065.html 不能让祖先老落后 : ——真怪,700多年前的《马可·波罗》里,大夫们用的银针竟与我们今天用的一模一样。——看了《神医扁鹊》你会更奇怪的,2000多年前的扁鹊用的也是这样的银针,不过——我倒想得通。——哦?为什么?——时代变
<^k^>  ─> 了,也不能让咱们的祖先老落后啊！
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 终于把Ubuntu折腾地像个样子了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473739 我现在的版本为15.10 64位版。 我从2008年开始使用Ubuntu，那时候看高清还不会硬件加速。第一台使用Ubuntu的机器把CPU烧掉了。 但是Linux有很多优点，比如说计算一个文件md5值，直接md5sum就行
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 请教一下，ubuntu启动ss-qt5之后，数据依然无法通过ss代理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473740 SS确认是没有问题的，但是设置代理后，查看日志没有流量通过SS QQ截图20151107104332.pngQQ截图20151107104305.png zz: ziwii — 2015-11-07 10:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 移动硬盘一部分分配给ubuntu，卸载ubuntu会影响其它部分吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473741 安装ubuntu时，移动硬盘连着电脑，结果ubuntu装在移动硬盘上了。移动硬盘原来有465GB，装了ubuntu后剩下约330GB（划分出来给ubuntu的是叫虚拟分区？)。我想卸载
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu，听说要格式化分区，会不会连那330GB也一起格式化了？还是可以只格式化分配给ubu …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu无法识别数据线连接的手机以及无法接受蓝牙文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473742 如题 手机为华为P8 lsusb下无法找到我的手机 Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0a5c:21e1 Broadcom Corp. HP Portable SoftSailing Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 004
<^k^>  ─> Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 004: ID 05c8:0341 Cheng Uei Precision Industry …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx使用相关问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473743 1、在中文输入法中，如何让Shift+4输入$而不是￥，写LaTeX文档的时候来回切换输入法太麻烦了。 2、如何实现Shift键临时切换中英文输入？我按一下Shift，然后中文输入法就关了，再按Shift就切不回
<^k^>  ─> 来了。 zz: yufw — 2015-11-07 15:06
<ulot0> 华为的手机不知华为在手机上做了些什么，很多都不支持
<gebjgd> ulot0, 不支持什么
<cherrot> BSD 和 ubuntu 下的 date 和 stat   完全不一样的用法 真是蛋疼。。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教 bash 里怎么才能用原始的正则表达式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473744 #!/usr/bin/env bash find . -regex ".*\(\.\(ak\|au\|ax\)\|~\)" 如上，开始还可以，后来文件类型多了，这个就太长了，也不容易读。 后面这个正则表达式，怎么能让它像 perl 或 javascript 里那样简单
<^k^>  ─> ，不要这么多转义？ 我希望表达式部分能像下面这样用，请教要怎么做才能达到？ #!/us …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • cairo-dock开启混合启动器对个别程序不起作用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473745 cairo-dock开启混合启动器对个别程序不起作用(chrome,sublime text) 2015-11-07.png 还有就是在cairo-dock点击sublime text无法打开应用，而需要右键再点击New Windows才能打开 不知道是什么原因 能不
<^k^>  ─> 能修复 zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2015-11-07 16:00
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  16:41
<onlylove_> MangHuo: tset
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你咋周末也在啊
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 没有
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 我就是测试一下我的新显示器
<MangHuo> onlylove_: nnd，运气不好，有黑点
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你搞毛线，测试新显示器不是用debug么，你用这个测？
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 啥叫 debug
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 是酱紫的，我不测新显示器的话，周末我就不开电脑
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 晓得伐
<onlylove_> MangHuo: dos的debug模式
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 可以在屏上画各种颜色的线和格子
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 或者用张pe盘，现在很多pe带显示器测试程序，displayX
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不需要啊
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 黑点比亮点强多了
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 我就显示一下单色图片看看亮点坏点
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 恩，基本上看不见
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 换了一台，但愿别有亮点
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 基本上黑点就当好的处理的
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 是么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 如果批量买
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 好吧
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不管它，找狗东换
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你要是非要完美屏，那没办法
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 狗东的？换啊！
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 当然啊
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 不给完美屏就一直换
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不过这种大个头的不能上门换新不爽
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 得先把这个拿走才给我发来新的
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 可以上门换新就赞了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 如果是傻多戴就更要换了，戴尔把售后的工作外包给物流了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 反正超级恶心就是了
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 说起来还真有个 freedos 的 u盘
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 还是得装什么工具才可以测试吧
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 不用
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 把15.10系统装到u盘里面的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473746 因为笔记本电脑的硬盘坏了，所以想把ubuntu15.10安装到u盘上，笔记本没有光驱，平时装系统都是u盘装的，这次我一个金士顿的制作成安装光盘，进了liveCD试用后，插了另一个闪迪的u盘准备
<^k^>  ─> 做系统盘，我把u盘都格空了，就只想做系统，但是完了之后，只插闪迪盘的时候，屏幕 …
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 直接敲debug，进debug模式敲指令
<onlylove_> MangHuo: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=eDSQtkkb7hSyn1X1MMtiyxHiSEz_3BTX436zg6uKOIv9HWZ108GMr0AS5EO7KKMxbt5dy2X2JMU_d479M26Iza
<ubrl> ⇪ t: debug命令_百度百科
<MangHuo> onlylove_: freedos 也有么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 这个感觉是内部命令啊……freedos应该有实现吧？
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 没有看到有关于显示器的
<onlylove_> MangHuo: -o
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 测显示器自己找，我给你这个只是告诉你，有这么个东西
<onlylove_> MangHuo: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=dOYbRGvPCiyjm9oV28Yacr46NvYe_Ajn3Fy8LsihRQduAOTAeAWmYiIydVrFYtWGW5sou6MeDvNV-zDrG5ryMq
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 请问,在DOS下用DEBUG命令怎样来测LCD屏幕亮点?_百度知道
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 好吧
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 因为现在很多机器都预装dos，所以这个用起来特方便
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 如果是卖场的话，直接能吓坏销售
 * onlylove_ IT身份彻底暴露
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 唉
<MangHuo> o
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 20 多的显示器
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 你有推荐么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 么有
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 这种土豪事情，你要找大象和土豪马这种档次的
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 1000 左右嘛
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不至于多豪
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我自己没台式机啊……我不在意那些……
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 已经念叨这个好久了
<MangHuo> onlylove_: dell 不靠谱是么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 渣东上那么多啊，你挑个能满足你要求的就行，看看端口全不全，1000左右的端口应该不全
<onlylove_> MangHuo: dell靠谱，但是售后渣
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 1000左右的，要么没hdmi要么没dvi要么没vga
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 那我不需要
<lainme> 在用几百元的渣渣显示器
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 刚信用卡扣钱了，我也不知道咋弄得，算了下，倒是刚好是账单减去退款金额
<onlylove_> lainme: 你对显示器没要求，你瞅论坛三八那样搞印刷的，给他个破显示器，能逼疯他
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我因为不知道怎么扣，所以在绑定的借记卡里面放了足够多钱，反正这月是没事了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Hyper-v安装ubuntu遇到图中情况该怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473747 喜欢捣鼓电脑，刚接触Linux，用Hyper-v装系统遇到图中情况，反复试了两次都是这样 教程是按照这个来的，http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/3f16e003e6e16a2591c103d9.html 这种情况该怎么办？好
<^k^>  ─> 想尝试下Ubuntu 望有人解答，谢谢~ zz: CapTainnn — 2015-11-07 16:53
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 获取系统新主题、壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473757 Ubuntu新手，刚从ArchLinux转过来的，请多指教 如题 zz: CasanovaLee — 2015-11-07 18:43
<ubuntu1> hi
<ubrl> ubuntu1:点点点.  19:45
<linux> hello
<ubrl> linux:点点点.  19:47
<linux> linux ppa9100h@
<linux> linux ppa9100h@
<linux> hello
<ubrl> linux:点点点.  19:53
<linux> hello
<ubrl> linux:点点点.  19:54
<linux> ubrl, 注册帐号的命令是什么？
<nipsing> 丑陋的中国人
<nipsing> 惡棍
<onlylove_> 美国人没恶棍？
<onlylove_> 还是英国人没有？
<onlylove_> 最后总结下，丑陋的人类，丑陋的地球人
<nipsing> 掌聲在哪裏
<^k^> 新  校园网拨号 • Ubuntu15.04系统联网问题---绞尽脑汁解决不了，求大神指导！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473758 新装的Ubuntu系统，双系统（Windows10），连不上网（显示有网络连接，但是浏览器刷不开）。我用的网是校园网，需要用锐捷客户端，但是装不上，提示错误是“
<^k^>  ─> 请指定dhcp的方式”。然后我上网查了，dhcp是分配IP地址方式的协议：动态指定和静态指 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助15.04安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473759 主板华硕B85 pro gamer,显卡蓝宝石 R9 370X,U盘安装，从U盘启动，点击install ubuntu后，后面就是黑屏或者花屏了，电脑就没反应了，只能强制关机。请问这是什么问题，怎么解决。 zz: qustmath — 2015-11-07 22:02
<ngkaho1234> 這頻道我都有起碼3個月沒有來
<nipsing> 鼓掌
<RivDo> 这个时间都睡了吧。在线人数怎么还这么多。。
<ngkaho1234> 我不知道
<ngkaho1234> 大多是掛機的
<ngkaho1234> RivDo: 這很正常
<RivDo> 我添加PPA有问题能帮我解决下么？
<ngkaho1234> 不能，我是用archlinux的，不知道你這個ubuntu怎麼套路
<ngkaho1234> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SjQBOaqS7U
<ubrl> ngkaho1234: ⇪ Techno 2015 Hands Up(Best of 2014)60 Min Mega Remix(Mix) #13 - YouTube
<RivDo> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/next'.
<RivDo> The team named '~kubuntu-ppa' has no PPA named 'ubuntu/next'
<RivDo> Please choose from the following available PPAs:
<RivDo>  * 'backports':  Kubuntu Backports
<RivDo>  * 'beta':  Kubuntu Beta Backports
<RivDo>  * 'experimental':  Kubuntu Experimental
<^k^> RivDo:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ngkaho1234> 一起haai
<ngkaho1234> 睡你媽屄，起來嗐
<RivDo> 额。刚好6行被禁言。。
<ngkaho1234> RivDo: 是，這是#ubuntu-cn
<ngkaho1234> 這頻道就是這樣
<RivDo> 想用kde5但是不能添加ppa挺无奈的。
<ngkaho1234> 我怎麼知道...
<ngkaho1234> pacman -S plasma-next :-)
<ngkaho1234> 哈哈
<ngkaho1234> 應該是pacman -S plasma
<RivDo> 好多挂机。我感觉今晚只能睡觉了
<ngkaho1234> 誰叫你用ubuntu
<ngkaho1234> :-P
<ngkaho1234> 不用不是什麼是也沒有了？
<ngkaho1234> 事
<RivDo> 谁让我新人:P不懂什么linux好用
<ngkaho1234> 新人去fedora
<ngkaho1234> ;-)
<RivDo> 以前也想过fedora 。只是我电脑挺奇葩的。我能装好的就只有ubuntu了。
<ngkaho1234> 你只要不是給個2007年的電腦，都可以裝好
<ngkaho1234> 和你用什麼發行版關係不大
<ngkaho1234> 況且，archlinux文檔最豐富
<ngkaho1234> 這簡直是讓linux白癡平滑起步
<RivDo> :)各种引导卡死不动我也无奈。就想着先找个linux学着做起步，学着学着或许就能解决不能别的系统的问题了
<ngkaho1234> 引導卡死？你直接把其他系統幹掉不就不會卡死了麼
<ngkaho1234> 反正我接管電腦都是直接全盤format作btrfs然後灌個arvh
<RivDo> 。。。我指的是引导安装。我安装哪一步会卡住的。。
<ngkaho1234> 那是你的問題了
<ngkaho1234> 反正可以告訴您的是，不需要什麼特殊操作，灌一個archlinux啓動也就5分鐘以內的事情，前提是你是ssd
<ngkaho1234> 卡住的話我就不知道你搞什麼了
<ngkaho1234> 反正是沒有特別
<RivDo> :)但我还得学习用 windows还是必须要的。只能双系统玩玩络。
<ngkaho1234> windows必須？
<ngkaho1234> 買回來就幹掉
<ngkaho1234> 第一件事
<RivDo> 恩 毕竟还得用各类教学软件呢。。
<ngkaho1234> 是嗎？有什麼特殊的教學軟件
<RivDo> 嗯 就远程电子教室之类的东西啊。
<ngkaho1234> 什麼玩意，能吃不
<ngkaho1234> 刺身？3成熟靚牛扒？
<RivDo> 叫红蜘蛛。或许能烤着吃吧， 想想我都无从下口。
<ngkaho1234> https://www.google.com.hk/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=KyE-VrDFO_PC8Ae4-ojYBw#q=%E9%81%A0%E7%A8%8B%E9%9B%BB%E5%AD%90%E6%95%99%E5%AE%A4
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Google
<ngkaho1234> 看到了，這名字看着我就覺得好笑....
<ngkaho1234> 這不是你的私人pc把
<RivDo> 是私人的啊。
<ngkaho1234> 私人裝這種玩意幹什麼...
<RivDo> 学生都自己带电脑的。
<ngkaho1234> 那買兩臺吧
<RivDo> 就是看老师演示毕竟方便而已 。两台的话想想都感觉重。
<ngkaho1234> 那你去用windows吧
<ngkaho1234> 就當你不知道linux
<ngkaho1234> :-D
<RivDo> :)新世界的大门已经向我敞开了。还是喜欢linux多一点。
<ngkaho1234> 喜歡就卸載win那
<ngkaho1234> 找這麼多藉口...
<ngkaho1234> 嘿嘿
<RivDo> 也是 ，买块ssd就能解决了。
<ngkaho1234> 這個是必須的
<ngkaho1234> ssd+btrfs
<yllr> :)
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • PC兼容机 安装ubuntu elementary freya 黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473761 尝试安装ubuntu 14.04 和elementary freya 用U盘，和easybcd 硬盘安装进入能够看到启动菜单，然后选择任意一个菜单项进入系统，然后就黑屏。 网上也找了一些文章说是BIOS设置问题，但也未
<^k^>  ─> 找到正确方法进行安装（也用ubuntu 14.04的/EFI/boot/grubx64.efi 替换也无果） viewtopic.php?t=8753 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-08
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 15.10鼠标不能即插即用?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473762 升级了15.10后,有时发现笔记本电脑的鼠标不能工作,但触摸板正常,今天测试了下,起动后确实鼠标不能即插即用,而重启后再可以. 诸位同学有木有? zz: Jacky286 — 2015-11-08 8:33
<asdf2> :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pt6IcFdnAAIa-69WifoAALrDgKj0OUAAhsT274.jpg 美女们,我也来凑个热闹哈.
<chenshaoju> 冷
<MangHuo> onlylove: 唉
<MangHuo> onlylove: 运气实在不行
<MangHuo> onlylove: 得等到下周末才能换了
<MangHuo> onlylove: 换了台，少了个点儿
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34278.html 连锁反应 : 阿明对邻居抱怨:你把你的狗扔掉好不好?它昨天晚上叫个不停,我老婆不得不停止练歌。真倒霉! 真对不起,邻居答,是尊夫人先叫的。
<yangdawei>  有哈尔滨的同学吗
<asdf2> 貌似没呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.10能支持UEFI启动吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473763 在14.04和15.04试过都是Ok的，目前发现15.10在UEFI下没法启动，这个有办法解决吗？ zz: den583105 — 2015-11-08 14:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.10能支持UEFI启动吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473764 在14.04和15.04试过都是Ok的，目前发现15.10在UEFI下没法启动，这个有办法解决吗？ zz: den583105 — 2015-11-08 14:05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • apt-get 安装软件时出现：“无法下载...大小不符” 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473765 今天下载qt5-default文件组时出现错误： E: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/poo ... _amd64.deb 大小不符 zz: dronsure — 2015-11-08 14:29
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 树莓派免费送，有那么好的事吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473766 我找到一个免费送树莓派的活动，要求邀请30位注册才可以获得。注册并验证手机号码然后邀请30人注册就可以了。内容如下： 参与时速云关爱程序员暖心月活动，还有机会获得小米随身W
<^k^>  ─> ifi、乐视耳机 和树莓派，点此注册： https://www.tenxcloud.com/signup?invite ... 5e355790b0 一定要验 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么在命令行环境下给用户添加中文输入法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473767 我在命令行环境下定制ubuntu kylin 15.04 desktop的live cd，用adduser命令添加了个用户。启动定制的live cd，用该用户登录，没有中文输入法，必须打开“配置Fcitx”，在里面添
<pigpig> Hello,every one
<pigpig> I have a puzzle about download
<pigpig> I want download the deb package of Texmaker 4.5 amd64, and I had downloaded it
<pigpig> Thanks!!
<pigpig> But, I meet a unbelievable event
<pigpig> that is, this website:http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/download.html can not be open by google chrome, also can not be ping
<ubrl> pigpig: ⇪ Texmaker (free cross-platform latex editor)
<pigpig> yes, it is
<pigpig> But if I use wget -c -r -np https:xxx -P /home/xxx, I can download it favorably why?
<pigpig> why I can not open the link, but I can use the wget to get it ?
<pigpig> yes, onlylove ,it is
<pigpig> This strong phenomena  is existence even I use a proxy seriver
<pigpig> can someone interpret it for me ,Thanks!!!
<gebjgd> pigpig, first you should learn chinese then you can chat here
<gebjgd> pigpig, second, that web page i can open it without any problem
<gebjgd> pi
<pigpig> 我，可以说中文的
<pigpig> 我，需要把问题再说一边吗？
<pigpig> 谢谢gebjgd！！
<pigpig> 我从网站：http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/download.html下载texmaker ubuntu 12.04 amd64.deb
<pigpig> 但是这个网站打不开，即便我是用了proxy
<pigpig> 但是如果我用wget -c -r -np https:xxx -P /home/xxx之后，就能够下载了，速度很慢，大概3.5kb
<pigpig> 我不能理解是是为什么下载页面不能访问，但是去可以用wget传输
<pigpig> 你好，gebjgd，我依然打不开那个网页
<gebjgd> pigpig, 你需要翻墙
<gebjgd> pigpig, 为什么要下载ubuntu 12.04的包  1404或者debian8你需要考虑
<pigpig> 我的os是12.04 64bit，所以要下载12.04的包
<gebjgd> pigpig, 升级
<pigpig> gebjgd， 你是说OS升级？
<gebjgd> pigpig, 恩那
<pigpig> 关于翻墙，我用virtualbox
<pigpig> gebjgd
<pigpig> 关于翻墙，我用virtualbox 的win7 代理服务器，youtube是直接打开的
<pigpig> 但是依然打不开这个网站
<pigpig> 而且我刚才ping了这个网站，没有返回包
<pigpig> 根本ping不通
<pigpig> gebjgd，你觉得这是系统版本引起的什么问题?
<gebjgd> pigpig, 不是  是墙的问题
<gebjgd> pigpig, 都用ubuntu 为什么要自己下载deb 源是干嘛用的
<pigpig> 不用源的原因是源里的版本太老，并且其自动辅助安装一个很老版本的支持，所以有意避开源
<pigpig> 这个墙是如何做到我翻过他并且打开了youtube之后，它仍然可以墙掉www.xmlmath.net这个网站的？
<gebjgd> pigpig, 因为你在用老的版本
<pigpig> 想不通啊？
<gebjgd> pigpig, 问档去
<pigpig> een...
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 重新编译内核之后无法启动的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473768 hello， 请教一下，我重新下载编译内核，安装之后系统就起不来了，试了好多次了，就是不行。哪位知道是什么原因不？？ 我的操作步骤是这样的： 1.uname -r 查看当前用
<^k^>  ─> 版本，然后从官网kernel.org下载对应的或者更高的版本，我还apt-get install linux -sourceXXX 过 …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 怎么把swf拖到firefox后是下载，不是播放？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473769 如题，怎么破？以前都正常，托进去就播放，今天用突然发现一拖进去就是下载，在ｃｈｒｏｍｉｕｍ和ｏｐｅｒａ里也是如此啊 zz: lovebluesky — 2015-11-08 19:48
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<yurakucho> yunfan: ...
<yurakucho> yunfan: 去搞大数据了, 分布式数据库
<yunfan> yurakucho: 尼玛 我是叫你私信告诉我具体公司名
<yurakucho> yunfan: 还没入职, 我现在无业呢 =,=
<yunfan> yurakucho: 哼哼 这么保密 你又不影响股市涨跌
<yunfan> 告诉我不算内幕消息
<yurakucho> 我这是professional
 * yurakucho 夭寿啦, 代售快递的小卖部一直关门
<yunfan> 你就是矫情
<yunfan> 对了 这个是不是你的移民步骤啊
<yurakucho> yunfan: 出不去了, 又穷又笨
<yunfan> yurakucho: 怎么会  主席不都出去了嘛
<yurakucho> 他钱多
<yunfan> 主席可真尼玛潇洒诶
<yunfan> 出去折腾一阵 回来折腾一阵 再出去折腾
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<yurakucho> 这是要比拼"哪个西方国家我没去过?"那位
<Freebuilder> 我操
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 装了屁音频就有声音了，卸载了又无声了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 不爆它菊都不行
<yunfan> 实在不行 以后让主席帮你假结婚吧
 * yurakucho 遁
<yangdawei> 我用的是xchat
<yangdawei> 有时消息最后一个字母只显示半个，请问是怎么回事？
<Freebuilder> 改字体字号
<Freebuilder> 要么 9pt 要么 12pt
<Freebuilder> 10pt 就会有这种现象
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 还有这种事？
<yangdawei> 改变了字体
<yangdawei> 现在好多了
<yangdawei> Freebuilder, 谢谢！
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 完蛋了
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 必须要 pa
<Freebuilder> 算了，先且不听声音，问题总会解决的
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你这网络还没有搞好？
<ehlim> ////part
<xingxingnet> hi
<ubrl> xingxingnet:点点点.  23:44
<xingxingnet> shu ru fa you gua le
<alvin_rxg> xingxingnet: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *cmr8Y^*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<xingxingnet> 6666
<xingxingnet> 坑死我了，升级15.10，好多东西都不正常了
<cmdgy>  所以还是重新装一遍吧
<xingxingnet> 现在还在安装中，不知道安装完啥德行
<xingxingnet> 话说他是咋看出我用的拼音
<cmdgy> 我也是吸取教训了。。升级后各种不正常
<asdf2> 都这时间了还装系统，服了
<xingxingnet> 也就现在有时间。
<asdf2> 半夜了
<xingxingnet> 如果一定要重装的话，一定换lts
<xingxingnet> 不算晚
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, ubuntu不用lts能用什么
<xingxingnet> ....15.04和15.10都不是lts吧，手贱装了04
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 1404才是
<xingxingnet> en
<xingxingnet> 装完就后悔了
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 用debian才是正途
<xingxingnet> ....
<asdf2> debian稳定点
<xingxingnet> 讨厌debian的镜像，4.7g。坑
<xingxingnet> 不过确实，稳定最要命
<gebjgd> asdf2, 不是点  是绝对稳定
<asdf2> 那是附带软件设的了，有网络可以不下这
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, netinstall
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 随便一个livecd就行
<xingxingnet> 网络安装总出问题
<xingxingnet> livecd。。。。
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 网络安装能出什么问题
<xingxingnet> 没输入法和你们聊天好累
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, fcitx
<xingxingnet> 不过我用debian貌似时间好久以前了
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 我用了2年多了
<xingxingnet> 升级的呢，fcitx挂了，还没法修，等升级完
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, debian stable从来不挂
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 不知道什么叫挂
<xingxingnet> ...
<xingxingnet> 别勾搭我了，让我安安心新用ubuntu可好
<cmdgy> 我只是好奇--debian相比ubuntu的劣势是什么呢
<gebjgd> cmdgy, 没有Ubuntu傻瓜
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 作为Linux用户我负责的告诉你debian才是最好的发行版
<cmdgy> debian有没有闭源显卡驱动呀？
<cmdgy> gebjgd, .
<gebjgd> cmdgy, 废话  debian jessie抽steam2年多了
<xingxingnet> 刚刚我去差点抽死我，全屏狂闪
<cmdgy> 等我的ubuntu下次再抽死掉。。就试试debian～
<asdf2> 都弄啥都，我都好好的么咋出问题
<asdf2> 谁有C语言的书呀
<gebjgd> asdf2, 因为你不是重度用户
<xingxingnet> 心累，还装不完
<asdf2> 曾经我也是
<gebjgd> asdf2, 现在win能用么
<gebjgd> asdf2, 渣得一塌糊涂
<xingxingnet> 你们都用啥软件上irc
<asdf2> 我双系统，用win要重启呢
<xingxingnet> 我上一次重装就是因为win居然把我的linux格掉了
<xingxingnet> 格掉了...
<asdf2> 要先装win再linux
<xingxingnet> 我一直都是啊，上次win磁盘检查，就莫名其妙给格掉了
<asdf2> 弄硬盘，习惯备份分区是好事
<asdf2> 怎么进来有出去的呀
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, Linux win各放一个硬盘不就行了
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 随便安装
<xingxingnet> 不奇怪
<asdf2> 我是各放一分区
<xingxingnet> http://img.vim-cn.com/97/4633a08118501666dfa3ed66a6c00f8048233e.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<gebjgd> asdf2, 难道还放一个分区？
<xingxingnet> 其实我不用win都可以。。但是我妈不行
<asdf2> 近来我都是linux了
<asdf2> 准备睡觉咯
<xingxingnet> 晚安，我也快弄完了
<daxingxing> :P
<daxingxing> 2333
<xingxingnet> ;
<xingxingnet>  
<xingxingnet> la
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 你妈为什么不行
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 这年头有 linux android就够了
<xingxingnet> 她并不想用linux
<xingxingnet> 我说服不了她
<daxingxing> 这是我的小号
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 有什么说服不了的
<daxingxing> =-O
<daxingxing> 反正我是无能为力
<gebjgd> daxingxing, 我老婆用了7年的Linux了
<gebjgd> daxingxing, 没有什么无能为力的  不提供win的支持
<gebjgd> daxingxing, 完事
<daxingxing> 够狠
<gebjgd> daxingxing, 用了Linux 你就不会想win了
<xingxingnet> icq这东西有人在用吗
<xingxingnet> 。。。我去。他说我的更新取消
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, qq这东西现在还有人用么
<xingxingnet> 当然
<gebjgd> xingxingnet, 你刚才的答案也是一样de
<xingxingnet> o
<xingxingnet> shui la
<xingxingnet> wan an
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-07
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本的microcode有tt必要更新么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481443 如下面的图所示，提示有 intel-microcode 可以更新，有必要更新这个么？ 谢谢各位！ zz: arserangel — 2016-11-07 7:36
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • root如何用apache的用户身份运行脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481445 因为apache的默认shell是/sbin/nologin，所以用su - apache "ls"运行程序的话会提示“This account is currently not available”。 遇到这种情况有解决办法吗？ 谢谢！ zz: jiandan23 — 2016-11-07 9:05
<geek001> 谁能解释一下线程和进程的区别？
<onlylove> geek001: stackoverflow.com/questions/200469/what-is-the-difference-between-a-process-and-a-thread
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu终端自动关闭问题，新手求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481446 我在bash.bashrc文件末尾加了 source /etc/profile一句话，之后打开终端时终端自动关闭，用ctrl+shift+f1进入命令行，输入账号密码后重新跳回输入账号的地方，求助。。。。。 zz: hulalahulaquan —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-11-07 9:59
<WL_mutou> 163数据库，哪位大神还有么？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • sudo启动gedit和直接启动界面为什么不一样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481448 如题，sudo启动gedit后没有上面黑色的标题栏了 Screenshot from 2016-11-07 11-37-31.png 而直接启动是这样的 Screenshot from 2016-11-07 11-36-56.png 怎么解决 zz: yushuibo — 2016-11-07 11:43
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 学生上网做什么比较好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481449 给学生说的期中考试以后开网，这周就开始学网络， 开网以后学生聊QQ、玩游戏、看电影多，还有些搜图片 七、八年级学生上网做那些算是“正事”？ zz: TeliuTe — 2016-11-07 12:09
<Guest11770> hello
<ubrl> Guest11770:点点点.  12:35
<Guest11770> pity
<Guest11770> pity你好
<Guest11770> ~pity@183.17.255.53 hello
<Guest11770> @~pity@183.17.255.53 说话呀
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • scanmem的'detect_reverse_change"该如何理解?什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481450 scanmem的'detect_reverse_change"该如何理解?什么意思? Code: detect_reverse_change   whether to (also) search for values that changes oppositely as given order          Default:0    If you want to use
<^k^>  ─> this feature, you can only search for INCREASED or DECREASED after initial search    possible values:    0:   d …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 16.10 鼠标指针提留在桌面左上角，无法移动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481451 装了N卡之后，16.04一直不支持，然后更新了16.10。 16.10 其它一切正常，但是鼠标指针只停留在桌面左上角，但其实是可以移动的。边移动边右键也可以看到在不同位置弹出
<^k^>  ─> 来菜单。 zz: 散三3 — 2016-11-07 13:35
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub2选择win10重启问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481452 新组装了一台电脑，带一个ssd，一个hdd。 1. 先利用win10安装U盘进入win10安装界面，本来计划对SSD分了5个分区（2个win10分区，3个ubuntu分区）。结果在选择第一个分区安装了win10，发现安装程序自动把这
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • UBUNTU14.04 没有办法检测GT740显卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481454 新购的工作站，有一片显卡GTX1080，后自己添加了一片GT740用来做显示器，但是 lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|3D' -A2 之后只能显示 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1b80 (rev a1) Subsystem: NVIDIA Corp
<^k^>  ─> oration Device 119e Kernel driver in use: nvidia -- 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ubunt> hello
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  16:55
<ubunt> 有人吗
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  16:55
<ubunt> hello
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  16:55
<ubunt> 你好
<ubunt> ubrl是谁
<ubunt> lynus你好
<ubrl> ubunt,
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 扔给你一个中标普华 office6.0 amd64 专业激活版(6.0.6150-1)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481455 中标普华office6.0专业激活版，应该是修改自openoffice，帖主坚持打包，就是因为其拥有与金山wps和永中office不相上下的微软文档兼容性，本次发布的是
<^k^>  ─> amd64位版本，对比以往的32位版本，运行更加流畅，依赖问题更少，值得推荐。 2016-11-07 17 …
<zzj> xp系统下用vnc链接ubuntu桌面   （ubuntu系统已经安装X11 vnc）
<zzj> 总是链接不上！！
<dsoyet> gfxmode:
<dsoyet> lynus:
<leemeng0x61> 还是这边的人多点
<dsoyet> Greentime__:
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 一个不懂编程的人的软件需求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481456 因为工作原因，经常用到修改本机IP然后测试网络是否联通，利用系统IP设置不是很方便，于是写了一个shell脚本，基本实现自己的需求，但是还是欠缺点功能，我想要实现的功能如下图，改
<^k^>  ─> 好本机IP然后点选相应的按钮即可测试，并输出测试结果。这就需要设计到桌面应用的编 …
<dsoyet> luckiiii:
<luckiiii> dsoyet: ?
<dsoyet> luck encryption ?
<zwindl> test
<ubrl> zwindl:点点点.  20:27
<luckiiii> dsoyet: no
<dsoyet> jackyu:
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 为什么安装不了gnustep？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481459 ubuntu12.04 lts zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-07 21:11
<ubunt> hello
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  21:20
<ubunt> 有人吗
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  21:20
<ubunt> -online
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 出现这个怎么办啊？好几个程序无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481461 类似错误，导致万年历，Smplayer，GoldenDict等程序无法运行,有时出现， segfault at 0 ip 00007fb5a89ecc93 sp 00007ffe4e6622f0 error 4 in libQtGui.so.4.8.7[7fb5a82e4000+aac000] 还有这些compiz
<^k^>  ─> 也有问题 ERROR: apport (pid 12667) Mon Nov 7 20:46:15 2016: called for pid 2018, signal 11, core limit 0 ERROR: a …
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 复制文件时报错：Error splicing file. Input/output error.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481462 系统：Xubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64-bit 问题： 我有一个文件，可正常打开和使用，但复制粘贴别的地方时，就报错，无法完整地复制过去。 复制文件时报错：Error splicing file. Input/out
<^k^>  ─> put error. copy_error.png 这是什么情况？ zz: kashu — 2016-11-07 21:42
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-08
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Unable to find a medium containing a live file system  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481466 本人电脑最近从windows 7升级到 windows 10时系统崩溃了，想着电脑上没啥资料，就把电脑格式化后直接安装了windows 10。 现在又需要用Linux系统了，但由于光驱坏了，尝试了用U盘安装Ub
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • vlc双击打开播放失败。Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_va_gl.so  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481475 Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_va_gl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 求助。 Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_va_gl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dir
<^k^>  ─> ectory [00007f4ad82f0028] freetype spu text error: Breaking unbreakable line zz: jin7 — 2016-11-08 8:08
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ubuntu13.10通过执行shell脚本来设置静态ip地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481477 现在我想通过远程写一个shell脚本来设置ubuntu13.10的静态ip地址，请问该怎么实现呢？如果有的话麻烦把shell脚本贴出来我学学 zz: zyjimo123 — 2016-11-08 10:00
<ubunt> hello
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  12:30
<ubunt> 大家好
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  12:30
<IsoaSFlus> 你好
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 开源的AMDGPU驱动器backported到Ubuntu 16.04LTS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481478 根据我们自己打出来的最新Linux核心更新资讯，开源的AMDGPU驱动器好像已经被backported到Ubuntu 16.04（Linux 4.4.0.45），请见所附的截图： amdgpu.16.04.jpg 这是一个非常让人（其实就是我自
<^k^>  ─> 己啦 ）兴奋的消息！！！ （目前好像需要较新的AMD APU才能利用到AMDGPU驱动器。很抱歉我 …
<fivesheep> exit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.04使用了MacBuntu OS主题后标题栏不居中了，怎么将其居中？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481479 Screenshot from 2016-11-08 15-04-33.png Screenshot from 2016-11-08 14-57-44.png 请看图，标题栏中的标题都靠左对齐了，怎么改回居中？ zz: yushuibo — 2016-11-08
<^k^>  ─> 15:02
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • lubuntu配置pptp  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481480 lubuntu 16.1 VPN没有PPTP，看帖子想命令行设置VPN。 pptpd是在论坛上买的服务器里根据教程配置的。教程：http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Vps#.E9.85.8D.E7.BD.AE_pptpd。参数除了密码不一样，其它完全一致。 服务器
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.04如何修改登录界面前有点阵的背景颜色？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481481 ubuntu16.04如何修改登录界面前有点阵的背景颜色，之前有参考http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385062， 但是没有效果，有谁知道吗？ zz: yushuibo — 2016-11-08 17:
<^k^>  ─> 06
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu找不到低版本軟件或依賴 的解決方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481482 更新源#如果剛安裝高版本的Ubuntu，想裝低版本的軟件，但在 軟件中心 沒有 安裝 選項或找不到鏈接，先做源備份：cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak，然後加入低版本源列
<^k^>  ─> 表，然後再執行：sudo apt-get update更新源列表，就可以找到了，還可以解決依賴等等異常 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu绑架用户？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481483 ubuntu16.04.1中有几个手机图标，看着很碍眼 于是apt remove ubuntu-mobile-icon 然后发现apt会把unity-tweak-tool一并删除。。。 这依赖是乱搞吗，合着你删我图标我就和你翻脸 然后就像卸载ubuntu自带的
<^k^>  ─> 那个浏览器，还是同样的结果，要一并删除tweak-tool 而且我删除web后重装tweak-tool，结果又 …
<splashing> 希拉里将以2%优势胜选
<splashing> 但我依然看不起这个婊子!!!
<zwindl> splashing: 羡慕肉翻大神
<splashing> zwindl, 我没有肉翻!!!!
<zwindl> splashing: …
<splashing> 依然在天朝
<splashing> 英国将建立地球最强网络防御与攻击体系!!!!
<splashing> 花费巨资
<zwindl> 借他们 GFW 一用？
<splashing> gfw 在大英帝国面前就是坨屎
<zwindl> 但是西朝鲜不得不吃这口屎
<splashing> 北韩?
<splashing> 以后有事情干了,入侵英国政府网站,...
<zwindl> splashing: 西朝鲜是兲朝
<splashing> 正解
<splashing> sis6
<splashing> 入侵这个网址玩玩:https://www.sis.gov.uk/
<ubrl> splashing: ⇪ SIS | Home
<splashing> 都出来吹牛
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu16.04 Dash里视频图标不正常？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481484 Screenshot from 2016-11-08 18-17-41.png Ubuntu16.04 Dash里视频图标不正常，如图所示，都显示为preview，要怎么改为资源管理器里那样的图标？ zz: yushuibo — 2016-11-08 19:35
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • FlashPlayer 24 本地版（standalone version 24） For linux_64bit  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481485 为何不早几年更新呢？ 下载地址： https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/l ... _64.tar.gz zz: flwwater — 2016-11-08 20:23
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS如何设置密码策略？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481487 我知道的有通过PAM模块实施，但是PAM模块需要联网安装，但是服务器不连接外网，如何安装呢，或者Ubuntu有没有其他密码策略可以实施，需求是可以实施密码复杂度设置，和登录
<^k^>  ─> 失败处理，谢谢，急求！ zz: 15665785536 — 2016-11-08 21:33
<^k^> 新  Mint • linux mint高分屏笔记本外接低分屏的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481488 刚买了thinkpad t460s，选了2560*1440的分辨率（现在有点后悔了）。使用mint的设置，将缩放调整为2倍，笔记本屏幕目前看着没啥问题了，很舒服。但是我一般都习惯于双屏工作，之前有一个DELL的
<cattail-changsha> ?
<cattail-changsha> ???
<alexxey> ?????
<cattail-changsha> 能看到我发的文字吗 ？
<cattail-changsha> ？
<cattail-changsha> utf8 ?
<zwindl> 能
<cattail-changsha> 没人说话，我还以为我看不到
<zwindl> 这里人少
<cattail-changsha> 那个频道人多啊
<cattail-changsha> ？
<zwindl> 英文频道
<cattail-changsha> 哦
<cattail-changsha> E文的要注册账号。麻烦
<cattail-changsha> 天气好冷了。
<zwindl> cattail-changsha: 你在长沙？
<cattail-changsha> 是的
<zwindl> cattail-changsha: 长沙多少度？
<zwindl> cattail-changsha: 你们下完雨就暖和了
<cattail-changsha> 今天很冷了，下雨
<cattail-changsha> ubuntu-cn人也这么少，arch-cn一个都没
<zwindl> 。。。
<cattail-changsha> 睡觉去。88咯
<zwindl> cattail-changsha: 晚安
<cattail-changsha> 8
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-09
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Xen HVM安装Windows 2008R2时出现50蓝屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481490 怎么回事 zz: manami5 — 2016-11-09 3:07
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还少一题 : 周五化学课,老师布置作业。 "练习四,5、7、9、11、16、19。就做这些吧。" 忽听几个男生大喊:"老师,还少一个题。再布置一个吧。" 老师大喜,心想终于盼到我们主动学习的一天。于是笑着说:"好吧,加上22和27题吧。" 下课铃声响起,众男生向彩票投注站奔
<^k^>  ─> 去,边跑边说:"咱老师真好,这下连特别号都有了。"
<ubunt> hello
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  12:30
<ubunt> 有人吗
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  12:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 以狐皮大衣为号 : 艾丽萨在报上读到一则男人征婚启事,她立即给那人写信:"很高兴同您一晤,以求在互爱互敬的基础上结成终生伴侣,见信后,请于星期日下午3点在电影院前等我。为了让我认得出您,请用左手挎一件46码的狐皮大衣。"
<Rivdo> =
<Rivdo> = =
<Rivdo> 都不能隐藏IP的
<Rivdo> 好烦。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 开着这么多浏览器插件修改淘宝、支付宝密码，安全不？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481497 装了很多浏览器插件，修改淘宝、支付宝密码时也开着，安全不？密码不会被泄漏吧？ <img src="http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/9c4ddab1gw1f9ltw7c6qyj20if0
<yu> 人不多啊
<Rivdo> .
<yushuibo> 有人知道怎么让thunderbird在后台收邮件吗
<ubunbo_> 哟～～
<ubunbo> 求助
<ubunbo> 我的ubuntu 16.04 设置里面的  【软件和更新】  这个程序不见了
<ubunbo> 请问如何找回？
<zwindl> 重装
<yinhang> 用命令更新也可以吧 sudo apt-get update ；sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 虚拟机安装ubuntu后重新启动无法pcsc读卡器进行读卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481498 如题，安装虚拟机vm后在安装ubuntu16.10服务器，然后安装pcsc读卡器，安装完毕后，能够正常读卡。可是重新启动ubuntu，则无法读卡。用命令lsusb和ps aux | grep pcscd都正常，
<^k^>  ─> 但是输入pcsc_scan就是显示读卡器找不到。360截图20161109163753813.jpg360截图20161109163753813.jpg。 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 虚拟机VM安装UBUNTU16.4服务器重启后无法识别pcsc读卡器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481499 用VM 安装ubuntu16.4服务器后，安装pcsc读卡器驱动，能够正常识别。重新启动ubuntu后，则无法发现pcsc读卡器，请问大家如何解决。 用lsusb ，ps aux | grep pcscd都正常，但是
<^k^>  ─> 用pcsc_scan 出现Scanning present readers... Waiting for the first reader...，重新插卡也没有反应。 zz: z …
<yinhang> 软件和更新 的软件包名称是 software-properties-gtk 可以试着重新安装一下这个软件包
<CyrusYzGTt> debian amd64 8.6  无法安装 skype
<splashing> 川普赢了
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 【分享】HTML5教程-CSS常见属性-李南江  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481501 配套视频下载地址 CSS三大特性 继承性 什么是继承性? 作用: 给父元素设置一些属性, 子元素也可以使用, 这个我们就称之为继承性 示例代码: ```html <style> div{ color: red; } </style> <div> 我
<^k^>  ─> 是段落 </div> <!--p会变成红色--> - 注意点: - 并不是所有的属性都可以继承, 只有以color/fon …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • aptitude -f时如何跳过特定包的依赖关系修复?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481502 aptitude -f时如何跳过特定包的依赖关系修复? 比如有个包A,是我用dpkg -i A.deb这样手动安装上去的 然后我手动安装了一些必要的依赖,另一些依赖则是我不想安装的 那么运行aptitude -
<^k^>  ─> f时如何跳过包A的依赖修复? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-11-09 21:00
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 请注意更新系统，修复漏洞（dirty cow）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481503 好久没看安全方面的消息，今天才知道，可能晚了 https://dirtycow.ninja/ http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-dirty- ... -bug-moos/ 不多说，手里有服务器的（vps也算）都尽快升级 顺便说，据说这漏洞可
<^k^>  ─> 以拿来root android zz: onlylove — 2016-11-09 21:54
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 手绘板 推荐  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481504 背景: 楼主绘画小白一枚 最近安卓开发需要一些图片,由于时间不赶,我想自己画一个个性化的 手头一般,找个入门级的手绘板练练 要求: 我开发用的一直是ubuntu,不想专门换个windows系统,就希望板子能在 ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu16.04下正常跑 .我之前没用过手绘板,特来求助. zz: root@dream — 2016-11-09 22:51
<iparhan> hello
<ubrl> iparhan:点点点.  00:47
<iparhan> any one here
<iparhan> ?
<iparhan> is any one here  ?
<vanish_flipped> hi
<ubrl> vanish_flipped:点点点.  01:11
<Sevk> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问fcitx组件互相冲突的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481506 我装了mint mate，在系统设置的输入法选项里，添加fcitx支持，会提示”请解决损坏的包“之类，可以看到缺失很多组件，例如fcitx-gtk2之类，然后问题来了，其中有个fcitx-keyboard
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 请问fcitx组件互相冲突的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: lihaha28
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-10
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.10窗口显示有问题,请问如何解决?[附图]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481507 最近发现部门窗口显示有问题,请问如何解决?见下图.第一个图背景是透明的,第二个图,细长条, 2016-11-10 08-27-04屏幕截图.png 2016-11-10 08-30-29屏幕截图.png zz: wyzq — 2016-11-10 8:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 在win7_64系统下U盘安装Ubuntu在选择install Ubuntu后出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481508 我在win7_64系统下U盘安装Ubuntu在选择install Ubuntu后出现如下图所示的问题QQ截图20161110100433.png zz: KevinZheng — 2016-11-10 10:03
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助unity问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481509 环境：thinkpad-T410 12.04.5 N卡 当前版本：3.13.0-101-generic #148~precise1-Ubuntu 症状：更新完后发现左侧unity快捷启动栏目无法显示图标，注意是不显示快捷图标，但unity左侧栏显示，如图： 然后通过： unity --reset & icon
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘插在USB3.0进行linux系统启动,挂载文件系统出现panic  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481510 在ubuntu系统中编译内核3.16.0，精简内核，只支持USB驱动的mini-system，没选中usb3.0的驱动进行make。U盘进行启动，由于开发板的USB2.0接触不良，使用USB3.0进行启动，但是
<pity> 请教个问题，开发 Windows 程序时 git 仓库里有些配置文件，一般 Windows 平台的配置文件要使用 cp936, DOS 格式么？
<pity> 如果使用 cp936, DOS，git log 看到就会是乱码
<pity> 这种场景下一般是怎么处理的呢？
<onlylove> pity: 虽然不知道你的同事干了啥蠢事，不过windows7可以处理utf8,还有，好像win7中文默认编码是GBK
<onlylove> happyaron: 那什么，昨天更新系统，好像lxterminal有点问题，不知道是不是preference丢了，反正不能翻页了，pageup和鼠标往上都是黑白的，我好不容易想起来用一次的说，看来还是要继续xterm
<onlylove> harajuku: 土豪你来啦
<harajuku> onlylove: 壕毛
<onlylove> harajuku: pivotal给你发了多少钱啊，这么久才来一次
<harajuku> onlylove: 结对编程...
<onlylove> harajuku: 你是敲键盘的那个？
<harajuku> onlylove: 轮着来
<harajuku> MangHuoEr_Moyu: 吼啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> harajuku: 求度啊，不想每天搞测试了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ibus 框架 占cpu很高？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481512 在线播放flash时，经常会出现此情况，风扇狂转，只有退出ibus框架才行，这是怎么回事？ 不用flash，则完全没有这个问题。给人感觉就是：在线播放flash，激发ibus占用cpu！linux mint 17，
<^k^>  ─> 18都是如此。 zz: xw712 — 2016-11-10 12:59
<zzj> Ubuntu安装完NVIDIA驱动后，重启电脑进入不了系统，一直处于登录界面
<zzj> 请求帮助
<zzj> 笔记本双显卡
<onlylove> zzj: ctlr+alt+f2文本登陆，卸载驱动，不能恢复就重新装吧，别为这破事浪费时间，nv根本不关心linux用户
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在不方便备份数据的情况下如何安全的进行分区,或者有通用的回环设备安装方法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481513 在不方便备份数据的情况下如何安全的进行分区,或者有通用的回环设备安装方法? 虚拟机不考虑,渣机体验太差 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-11-10 14:00
<zerons> 有没有人试过关机前执行自定义脚本. 测试脚本就是简单执行ping -c 88 www.baidu.com.
<zerons> 我用systemd, 写了个.service文件, 然后发现ping的输出, 只有第一条ping通了, 后面的全部是network is unreachable
<zerons> 然后我在ping命令后面加了个ifconfig , 发现网卡没有IP了
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 想在实机体验一下Arch的快速更新,但又不想动分区了(或者有安全改分区的方法?),有什么方法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481514 想在实机体验一下Arch的快速更新,但又不想动分区了(或者有安全动分区的方法?),有什么方法? 在不方便备份数据的情况下如何安全的
<^k^>  ─> 进行分区,或者有通用的回环设备安装方法? 虚拟机不考虑,渣机体验太差 如果直接修改in …
<zerons> 我在[Unit]里面加了After=NetworkManager-wait-online.service, Wants=NetworkManager-wait-online.service, 是不是还缺少个什么, 什么东西把网卡的IP弄没了?
<zerons> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2016-November/037752.html  这个是问题的描述
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  [systemd-devel] how to run a script which takes about 30 seconds before shutdown
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 真的不得不承認 Windows 是最全方位的系統  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481516 目前電腦主要系統是 kali Linux 次要的是 Windows 先說這兩個的優缺點，就個人習慣喜歡 Windows XP 的桌面樣式，Mouse 點擊觸感。從Visita以後 這種良好觸感就沒了。 因為現在的電腦很多已經
<^k^>  ─> 沒辦法安裝 Windows XP 了。不得已的情況下只好安裝新系統。試了幾個 Wiundows 版本，最終 …
<zzj> 安装独立显卡后不能重启电脑，重启后就进不了系统了
<zzj> ubuntu 16.04
<zzj> 你们有遇到过吗？
<zzj> 我的是双显卡，安装完系统后一切正常，接下来就是重点了，在系统设置--软件更新--附加驱动，选择私有驱动，安装完驱动后重启电脑，就一直在登陆界面了。输入密码闪一下就退回到登陆界面。请求帮助。
<zwindl> 1:25:16 PM <onlylove> zzj: ctlr+alt+f2文本登陆，卸载驱动，不能恢复就重新装吧，别为这破事浪费时间，nv根本不关心linux用户
<onlylove> zzj: 觉得我说的是浪费时间啊，给你几个网址看看吧 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2283992 http://askubuntu.com/questions/624966/cant-login-after-nvidia-driver-install-v-14-04   http://askubuntu.com/questions/614128/15-04-and-nvidia-login-loop
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Can't login after installing nvidia drivers.
<onlylove> zzj: 这是老问题，从很久之前就有了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50317
<onlylove> 慕尼黑还真无聊
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 慕尼黑讨论放弃Linux转投Windows 10
<onlylove> 折腾多少回了
<zwindl> …
<zzj> 恩，我先看看
<zzj> 折腾死我了，
<Capricornus> ubuntu 下写ASP.NET文件用什么IDE好
<zwindl> Capricornus: mono develop
<Capricornus> 支持ASP.NET
<zwindl> Capricornus: 你查查不就知道了
<Capricornus> 吗？
<Capricornus> 目前支持的语言有Python、Vala、C#、Java、BOO、Nemerle、Visual Basic .NET、CIL、C与C++。
<Capricornus> 百科写的
<zwindl> Capricornus: …
<Capricornus> 。。。。。。
<zwindl> Capricornus: http://t.cn/Rf2uSMm
<ubrl> zwindl: ⇪ Let Me Baidu That For You
<Capricornus> 。。。
<Capricornus> 我在查
<Capricornus> 这个尴尬
<uP1inK> 有人在？
<uP1inK> 有说话的吗？
<uP1inK> 还是都是一群僵尸账号？
<uP1inK> quit
<zzj> 不可能一天到晚都一直在看这个，闲暇时间才来看看。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qdGIe-GRAACIj9WnYWkAALrFgGFXcYAAIin970.jpg 这条蛇帅爆了
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 分享解决Chrome/Chromium浏览器界面闪烁的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481520 问题现象： 无论是Chrome还是Chromium浏览器，界面总会不时的闪烁。（以前用这么久，从来没碰到过这种怪异的现象） 1. 一开始猜想是不是安装的某个插件所导致的这个问题，于
<^k^>  ─> 是逐一把插件禁用，最后所有插件全部禁用后，发现问题依旧。 2. 再猜想是不是在chrome: …
<^k^> 新  【Celebrate Ubuntu】 Ubuntu Core 16 黑客松 深圳站正式开始报名  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481521 活动背景： Ubuntu Core是一个精简版的Ubuntu系统，完全采用安全、易于更新的开源Linux打包格式Snap构建。Ubuntu Core针对生产环境从头开始设计，并在安全性和易维护性方面进行了优化
<^k^>  ─> 。同时，Ubuntu Core为快速打造物联网设备和嵌入式设备提供了一个安全的支持平台。为了 …
<chanran> 好安静。都去双11了吗?
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nEqIO5ytAAEcib-OF2IAALrEAIvALwAARyh410.jpg 这个医师的名字亮了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu双屏显示ubs转VGA  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481522 电脑只有一个HDMI接口，想用USB转VGA以扩展方式使用双屏，有没有人用过？使用哪个牌子的转换器？在京东和天猫上查了一下都不支持Linux。但很多都使用DisplayLink的芯片，DisplayLink官网上说支持ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 16.04 有没有人尝试过？ zz: uname — 2016-11-10 23:11
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu 16 台式机前音频输出无法发声  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481523 也就是耳机不可用 zz: manami5 — 2016-11-11 10:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装w3m-img？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481524 是否ubuntu12.04 lts 源（图）很旧了，不能安装w3m-img。 更改什么源，或在什么官网下载deb包？ zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-11 10:39
<dwl301> hello all ...
<dwl301> ubuntu server 安装过程中可以通过vnc查看安装界面么？
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 哈哈, 解决了华硕笔记本无法通过快捷键调节亮度, 以及键盘的常亮的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481525 哈哈, 解决了华硕笔记本无法通过快捷键调节亮度, 以及键盘的常亮的问题 关键字 asus ultrabook brightlight shortcut Code:     sudo 编辑 /etc/default/grub
<^k^>  ─>     Change              GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     to             GRUB_CMDLINE_LI …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<ubunt> hello
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  12:58
<ubunt> 大家好
<ubrl> ubunt:点点点.  12:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • N百位密码，最快破解它用多少时间？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481526 Code: Cxv]Gez|S,><#6y{2%'`D-&U-}!\.Mpj)sI/R(BNI95jja?b-_i}%+Ol:}=<Xw/K|CT`UZ6F+aV_si7:,l0C_|OQw%~'L4Ih\5lVC(TIuo#$]D8be\+peS'"j,+(Z<LyB2a,S_c5`fJ<bclCB`M2|t^cm]),}HZIE1XWWq"q3,0yphtO3RDfb?)$NYRdpuqI(-H8InblwZiylB+i2G8EqU
<^k^>  ─> _eTd_8psEN+dX$')uvp({Tl4_UajmZ zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-11 13:06
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 折腾了好久也没能解决atom编辑器无法安装插件的问题, 因为网络的原因.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481528 折腾了好久也没能解决atom编辑器无法安装插件的问题, 因为网络的原因. 用了shadowsocks-qt5 cat ~/.atom/.apmrc http_proxy = socks5://127.0.0.1:1080 https_proxy = sock
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * harajuku 这里现在都没人说话了啊...
<onlylove> harajuku: 土豪马结婚以后就不来了
<onlylove> harajuku: e神消失好久了
<onlylove> harajuku: 大象不来吹水了
<onlylove> harajuku: 所以这边没人说话了
<harajuku> onlylove: 大象最近看起来很忙的样子啊  Cc MangHuoEr_Moyu
<onlylove> harajuku: 大象每天要上班，还要在这里陪着你们吹水，很累的
<onlylove> harajuku: 牛牛要不要来搞docker
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男女互损 :     有一个男孩对一个女孩说:"我昨天看见一个和你长得很相似的女孩从精神病院里面走出来,我认为这个女孩肯定不正常,患有精神分裂症！ "     女孩不慌不忙地说:"是吗,真巧呀,我昨天也看见了一个和你长得很相似的男孩嘴里面叼着一个骨头满街跑！
<^k^>  ─> "
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 【分享】HTML5教程-CSS基础-背景和精灵图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481529 配套视频下载地址 背景相关属性 背景颜色 如何设置标签的背景颜色? 在CSS中可以通过background-color:属性设置标签的背景颜色 取值: 具体单词 rgb rgba 十六进制 格式: <style> div{ width
<^k^>  ─> : 100px; height: 50px; } .box1{ background-color: red; } .box2{ background-color: rgb(0,255,0); } .box3{ background-c …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助untubun16.04如何设置热点，网上的资源使用无效。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481530 学生党，想用电脑外放WIFI给手机用，上网找了教程，基本都是如下说法： Ubuntu16.04里面可以直接创建热点，而不用像以前的版本，还要其他辅助工具。
<^k^>  ─> 具体步骤如下： 1. 点击有上角网络标志，点开编辑链接。 2. 选择 WiFi ，添加一个网络。 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  云计算 • MAAS中的nodes不出现  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481532 我在虚拟机上装了 Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS 按照官网的向导进行配置，但是在MAAS里面，nodes一直没有是怎么会是 zz: cc9955 — 2016-11-11 18:12
<^k^> 新  【视频直播预告】11月17日Ubuntu Core 16 技术开发培训  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481533 Ubuntu Core是Ubuntu的一次全新演绎：为嵌入式及物联网设备、云等环境部署而设计。Ubuntu Core是一个精简版的Ubuntu系统，完全采用安全、易于更新的开源Linux打包格式Snap构建。Ubuntu Core针对
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 有没有软件能显示视频文件中的audio和video大小？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481534 在Linux中，有没有软件（或方法）能显示视频文件中所包含的各个stream的大小？ 就像Windows系统中的PotPlayer视频播放器那样： zz: kashu — 2016-11-11 20:56
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】ubuntu16.04 无线网络不稳定问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481536 无线网络连接缓慢或偶尔根本就连不上，求助！！！ Code: uname -a lspci -knn | grep -iA2 net sudo lshw -numeric -C net sudo iwconfig 如下系统相关信息，望哪位大神看下有没有解决办法，
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢了！！ Code: huangfei@huangfei-B85M-D3V:~$ uname -a Linux huangfei-B85M-D3V 4.4.0-47-generic #68-Ubuntu SM …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-12
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在已链接cmcc-web的情况下如何共享wife，求大神指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481544 在网上，找普通的解决方案，未解决。 zz: insore — 2016-11-12 6:58
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 有人有基于wine的office2003的deb包(28M左右)麼，可否給我發一個？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481545 有人有基于wine的office2003的deb包(28M左右)麼，可否給我發一個？ 網上好多都失效了，下載不了。。。謝謝！id240017203@qq.com zz: lidongjun555 — 2016-11-12 10:59
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助一下VOBX下有什么好的监控软件，想看看有没有后面联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481546 求助一下 对VOB 下有什么好的监控软件，想看看有没有后面联网，或者后门 有个软件需要sudo执行，小弟这里也是赶鸭子上架强上的，linux基础不牢，搞了个ub
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 我想问一下，病毒或者后面骗到了我的ROOT权限，linux下的杀毒软件和监控还能作用么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481547 手，目前在用一个Android老手机，4.0的，自带的系统没刷机，现在用着，自带root 手机不断有奇怪的软件，百度APP，之类我
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • BQ UBUNTU TABLET  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481548 The Aquria M10 of BQ is not really Ubuntu tablet .I can't have any root for install my interest soft.It is not very good to use the talbet now. zz: xiexiao613 — 2016-11-12 11:53
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 换毛巾 : 老婆买了一条新毛巾回来,对我说你毛巾太脏了,我给你换一条。感动中,刚掉我的旧毛巾进垃圾桶,她扔过来她的旧毛巾给我,然后...然后...她用上了新的了。。。。。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 挂坏硬盘无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481549 一块并口盘装的UBUNTU 16.1,第二块串口盘装的WIN7。第二块盘上周突然坏了启动不起来，一直滳滴响，电询官方客服说可能是物理损坏，BIOS可以识别出来，但是进不了系统。如果接上第二块盘，第一块盘的
<^k^>  ─> UBUNTU进不去，U盘也启动不了。UBUNTU卡在 verifying DMI poor data no bootable file 一类的信息就进 …
<jin7> samba 服务超时.  不能访问局域网共享
<jin7> 系统linux mint kde 18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 苏轼难荆公 :    宋代大文豪苏轼,号东坡。他经常和王荆公（安石）在一齐研究字义。有一次,东坡指"坡"字请教王荆公字义。王安石解释道:"'坡'者乃'土'之'皮'。"东坡听了,不以为然,反问道:"照这样说来,即么'滑'字乃'水'之'骨'喽?"王安石闻之,半天默然无语。
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-13
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • Ubuntu使用Nvidia Nsight Eclipse在TX1开发板上开发，怎么搭建离线Git本地服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481551 大家好，我是比较新的新手. 现在在用Ubuntu14.04和 Nvidia Nsight Eclipse 在 NV TX1 板上开发，不过现在还在编译例程的阶段。 Nsight Eclipse是用GIT向TX1开发
<luckiiii> 身份证没磁可以买火车票吗
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2owiIJbQ6AAIh5hW3jKsAALrKAK51dwAAiH-731.jpg 传说中的高手驾车
<mozilava> 大家好！
<ubrl> mozilava:点点点.  16:45
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 窗口界面已经画好了,剩下的就是撸代码了,这个真不会啊~~~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481552 用QT设计师把窗口界面画好了,剩下的就是撸代码了,这个真不会啊~~~有大侠愿意抛砖引玉么,比如写一些模板,然后我自己来琢磨修改!! zz: zwq133 — 2016-11-13 16:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • KUbuntu突然桌面效果（设置->桌面行为->桌面效果）无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481553 相当于Windows视觉特效的桌面效果全部不可用。 zz: manami5 — 2016-11-13 17:31
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 国内大批HTTPS网站用谷歌浏览器都打不开？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481554 Code: OS：Xubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64-bit 版本：$ dpkg -s chromium-browser | grep Version Version: 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1142 百度网站打不开 是这个原因吧： https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#%21
<^k^>  ─> msg/ct-policy/78N3SMc
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hhhhh> :-D
<hhhhh> 是死光吗
<hhhhh> ;-)
<zwindl> ^k^: 笑话
<zwindl> ^k^: 讲笑话
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-06
<BuGoNee> 。。
<iMadper> ...
<zjjk> 大家好！
<ubrl> zjjk:点点点.  21:54
<zjjk> hello
<ubrl> zjjk:点点点.  21:54
<zjjk> exit
 * zjjk 
<zjjk2> 大家好，有人吗？
<percy> 你好！
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-07
<klo> ~klo@223.74.85.155
<alexxey> klo, 点点点，11:18
<klo> ~klo@223.74.85.155
<syq> 这里咋成鬼城了？
<BuGoNee> 。
<BuGoNee> dont know
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-08
<klo> 各位晚上好
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] hao
<gQuigs> Was wondering if there is any feedback between ibus-sunpinyin vs ibus-libpinyin for Ubuntu/Gnome to default too?   re:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-October/005269.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Remove Python2 for 18.04?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-09
<sdhwef> .
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 。
<BuGoNee> .
<sdhwef> hi
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  14:00
<sdhwef> is anyone here
<BuGoNee> 这么多人
<toxync11> [noonet@tox]  💊
<sdhwef> what are you doing?
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 我是说要完（药丸）
<sdhwef> test
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  14:04
<sdhwef> > Time.now
<ubrl> sdhwef: 2017-11-09 06:04:16 +0000 => https://eval.in/895964
<sdhwef> .
<kevin125> 什么鬼？
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 什么什么鬼？
 * harajuku 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 老司机你好
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<sdhwef> .
<sdhwef> hi
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  15:17
<sdhwef> ...
<sdhwef> .
<sdhwef> > Time.now
<ubrl> sdhwef: 2017-11-09 07:19:13 +0000 => https://eval.in/896015
<sdhwef>  > Date.today
<ubrl> sdhwef: /tmp/execpad-ad6b1f846a78/source-ad6b1f846a78:1:in `block in <main>': uninitialized constant Date (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-ad6b1f846a78/source-ad6b1f846a78:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-ad6b1f846a78/source-ad6b1f846a78:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/896016
<sdhwef> hi
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  15:33
<sdhwef> is anyone here?
<kevin125> 在
<sdhwef>  > Time.now
<ubrl> sdhwef: 2017-11-09 07:41:41 +0000 => https://eval.in/896026
<sdhwef> .
<BuGoNee> 。
<BuGoNee> time
<BuGoNee> Time.now
<BuGoNee> what time is it?
<alexxey> BuGoNee:点点点.  16:15
<kkk> hello
<ubrl> kkk:点点点.  21:33
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-10
<nullnone> well,hi i am here
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 。
<BuGoNee> 。
<BuGoNee> here you are
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 这人不是水群的吗
<afezeria> 有人么
<ubrl> afezeria:点点点.  19:05
<afezeria> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-11
<lion_> 嘿嘿嘿
<lion_> mint算是ubuntu吧
<lion_> boy
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-12
<Core`> nobody?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-05
<rhzme[m]> 不少吧，人也挺多的呀
<rhzme[m]> 就是没人聊天就是
<rhzme[m]> 每天的消息就是谁加入，谁退出群聊
<kiss_love> 老掉，看来公司又开始搞事情了
<kiss_love> 我记得以前还有个k 机器人可以调戏的  不知道现在还活着吗？
<pity> 没在，现在只有 ub* 那几个机器人，但不会和人交互
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-06
<chcl2050> 二三子。早上好。
<samcompu> 早上好
<samcompu> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-07
<rhzme[m]> 好
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-08
<prof-wong> test
<ubrl> prof-wong:点点点.  10:22
<eexpress> roylez: 你是哪个妖怪？
<bcsfll>  --#
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-09
 * kkk 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-10
<hhheei> helli
<hhheei> hello
<ubrl> hhheei:点点点.  13:35
<hhheei> ?
<gfxmode> \q
<rabbitear_sdf> \q
<rabbitear_sdf> too much windows.
<rabbitear_sdf> http://s3.crackedcdn.com/phpimages/article/1/5/8/291158_v1.jpg
<rabbitear_sdf> \wq
<liki> ？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-11
<hhheei> hi
<ubrl> hhheei:点点点.  21:26
<hhheei> ubrl:点点点
<ubrl> hhheei,
<hhheei> 小兄弟哪里人
<hhheei> ubrl:小兄弟哪里人
<ubrl> hhheei,
<hhheei> ubrl:渍渍渍
<ubrl> hhheei,
<hhheei> ubrl:stupid?
<ubrl> hhheei, 休息一下..  21:29
<hhheei> ubrl:i'm back
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-04
<sherlock182> 哈哈
<sherlock182> 这里都是中国的吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-05
<Chaos`Eternal> 在tmpfs上，最多可以创建多少个大小为0的文件？已知tmpfs的nr_inodes 可以是unlimited , 但是每个文件都得占一点字节，所以上限肯定存在
<deepin> 我在,故我知.
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-08
<skraito> hi all
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-09
<Erika> 有人使用5.3的内核吗
